# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  [Guild Wars 2] Topic Général. V3

## Kayato

Bon je reprend le topic pour continuer à le faire vivre et vous passer les informations importantes de la guilde. Un grand merci à Arkane pour son super boulot sur ce forum et dans le jeu sans qui notre aventure n'en serait pas là où elle en est.

La guilde des canards a posé ses fesses sur le serveur *Place Vizunah [FR]* (Vizunah Square en grand-breton)

*Grand Cross* organise une *IRL à Paris le Samedi 3 Novembre*. Plus d'infos par ici. Si vous voulez y participer, envoyez un MP à *Vaaahn*.

*Toutes les infos se trouvent sur ce topic.*

*****************
* *Les Liens Utiles **
* ****************

- Le site officiel : Il est très bien fait (hormis l'anim d'accueil en flash un peu lourdingue) et très complet. Vous y trouverez la plupart des infos et actus sur le jeu aussi bien en anglais qu'en français.

- Les forums officiels : Pour le moment, ils servent surtout aux retours des différentes bêtas (il est d'ailleurs impossible de les consulter en dehors des BWE et ne sont accessibles qu'aux gens ayant un compte GW2). Si vous souhaitez aller sur la version anglaise, changez simplement le fr de l'adresse par en.

- Si vous désirez acheter le jeu en version dématérialisée, vous pouvez passer directement par Anet. Vous n’y gagnerez rien de particulier, si ce n’est la satisfaction de donner votre argent directement au développeur.

- Quelque soit la version que vous ayez acheté et l’endroit où vous l’ayez achetée, il vous faudra créer votre compte et enregistrer votre copie. Pour cela, il vous suffit de vous rendre sur le site officiel prévu à cet effet

- Anet étant très présent sur les réseaux sociaux, il existe bien sûr un Twitter officiel et une page Facebook officielle. Les community managers sont très actifs donc si vous êtes des utilisateurs de ce genre de choses, n'hésitez pas. A noter qu'il existe un compte Twitter officiel français.

 - Le wiki officiel : C'est simple, vous y trouverez absolument toutes les infos techniques officielles du jeu. Depuis peu, une version française est également disponible.

- Il existe une database pour Guild Wars 2, créée par le site Curse. Vous y trouverez tous les objets, les recettes d'artisanats, les traits, les compétences ainsi que toutes les cartes du jeu.

- Si vous êtes un amoureux du Theorycrafting, ce build editor devrait vous combler. Il n'est malheureusement qu'en anglais (ou en russe mais je ne pense pas que ça vous dépanne)

 - Les quatre gros portails français dédiés aux MMOs ont évidement chacun leur fansite consacré à GW 2 : JoL, Luna Atra, Mondes Persistants et UV

 - Si vous ne devez suivre qu'un fansite anglais, c'est Guru.

- Si vous voulez vous mettre au WvWvW, Xolo vous a concocté une petit guide de démarrage sur le sujet

- Un petit guide  sur le stuff end game.

----------


## SetaSensei

La sous section est dans la boîte à idées.

Wet and Sea.

----------


## Say hello

Bon, avec ce nouveau topic on va pouvoir commencer à établir proprement une liste des roux de la guilde.
Bien sûr ce n'est absolument pas dans une vue de cloisonnement.  ::ninja::

----------


## mrFish

[Réserver pour des trucs plein de logo et de couleur]

----------


## Monsieur Odd

Hé maman, je suis en page 1.  :Cigare:

----------


## Caf

> Bon, avec ce nouveau topic on va pouvoir commencer à établir proprement une liste des roux de la guilde.
> Bien sûr ce n'est absolument pas dans une vue de cloisonnement.


Et leur pseaudal in game pour qu'on puisse continuer à les traquer.  ::ninja:: 

Edit : Moi aussi je suis en page 1.  :Cigare:

----------


## Kayato

Ma 3ème page 1 de GW2  :Cigare:

----------


## Shura80

Wait and see pour la sous section.
En attendant on a un nouveau topic tout neuf, maintenant que le jeu est sorti ce sera peut-être plus lisible...

----------


## Say hello

> Et leur pseaudal in game pour qu'on puisse continuer à les *soutenir*. 
> 
> Edit : Moi aussi je suis en page 1.


"Fixed".
(Restons discrets)

----------


## Orhin

> Bon, vous êtes insistants ... J'ai relancé le sujet auprès de la rédaction. On verra ce qu'ils en disent.
> Je ne garantis rien, je précise.
> Mais venez pas chialer si dans un mois on est 12 max sur le sous forum.


Cet homme est faible.  :Cigare:

----------


## Say hello

On lui enverra des *[Flacon de sang faible]* in-game.  :Cigare:

----------


## Thorkel

> La sous section est dans la boîte à idées.
> 
> Wet and Sea.


quelqu'un a une serviette? jme les gèle jsuis trempé!

plus sérieusement le sous forum pourra permettre plus de clarté dans les informations.....séparer les infos artisanat des infos build etc.....parce que la ya bien des réponses mais ca fait un paquet de pages à lire quand même

----------


## Caf

> On lui enverra des *[Flacon de sang faible]* in-game.


Surement un roux de plus, encore un !  ::ninja::

----------


## gnouman

Cette nouvelle page est un scandale!

----------


## Godmichou

Bien le bonjour je souhaitais savoir si les gens qui n'arrivaient pas à avoir leur place sur le server Vizunah s'étaient néanmoins regroupées sur un server commun ?

----------


## BlackFox

Tiens d'ailleurs question bête (j'ai pas encore essayé) mais pour rechercher quelqu'un, ça marche avec son nom de perso ? Son nom de compte ? Les deux mon capitaine ?

----------


## Orhin

T'façon c'est que des sandales le forum CPC.







> Tiens d'ailleurs question bête (j'ai pas encore essayé) mais pour rechercher quelqu'un, ça marche avec son nom de perso ? Son nom de compte ? Les deux mon capitaine ?


Les deux mon capitaine.

----------


## Caf

> Bien le bonjour je souhaitais savoir si les gens qui n'arrivaient pas à avoir leur place sur le server Vizunah s'était néanmoins regroupées sur un server commun ?


Jusqu'à maintenant nous sommes tous regroupés sur Vizunah-Square.

----------


## PurpleSkunk

OK dans ce cas je laisse tomber la mise en place d'un portail de guilde sur mon serveur, ça ne semble pas nécessaire si jamais un sous-forum voit le jour.

----------


## gnouman

Tiens comme je suis tout perturbationné par cette nouvelle page j'ai oublié de demander : le chat de guilde il en est quoi? Non parce que hier les messages n'apparaissent que 1 foi sur 3 et avec 1 minute de décalage, résolue?

----------


## Antarion

Évitez de flooder s'il vous plait.

----------


## Norochj

En même temps si vous voulez une sous section il va falloir du contenu à mettre dedans. 
Pour l'instant les deux topics fonctionnaient pour rassembler les informations importantes, le seul changement c'est que les derniers messages étaient beaucoup de flood ou de demandes de sous-section.
Si vous voulez que ça soit plus lisible avant de penser à la sous-section on peut aussi flooder un peu moins, et voir à ouvrir un topic si c'est vraiment pour parler d'un sujet précis de GW2 avec des informations intéressantes  ::ninja::

----------


## Pix402

> Tiens comme je suis tout perturbationné par cette nouvelle page j'ai oublié de demander : le chat de guilde il en est quoi? Non parce que hier les messages n'apparaissent que 1 foi sur 3 et avec 1 minute de décalage, résolue?


Le chat de guilde bug comme pas possible, faut attendre un fix d'Anet.

----------


## Caf

> Tiens comme je suis tout perturbationné par cette nouvelle page j'ai oublié de demander : le chat de guilde il en est quoi? Non parce que hier les messages n'apparaissent que 1 foi sur 3 et avec 1 minute de décalage, résolue?


Ce matin et ce midi, c’était résolu.

----------


## Godmichou

> Jusqu'à maintenant nous sommes tous regroupés sur Vizunah-Square.


Ok va me falloir être patient alors et re essayer chaque jour à différentes heures ... Vendu !

----------


## mrFish

> En même temps si vous voulez une sous section il va falloir du contenu à mettre dedans. 
> Pour l'instant les deux topics fonctionnaient pour rassembler les informations importantes, le seul changement c'est que les derniers messages étaient beaucoup de flood ou de demandes de sous-section.
> Si vous voulez que ça soit plus lisible avant de penser à la sous-section on peut aussi flooder un peu moins, et voir à ouvrir un topic si c'est vraiment pour parler d'un sujet précis de GW2 avec des informations intéressantes


Actuellement tout est mélanger là.
Les demandes d'aide.
Les rapports de WvWvW/sortie/pvp/etc.
Les infos sur la guilde Insert Coinz.
L'actu du jeu.
Etc...

----------


## Antarion

> En même temps si vous voulez une sous section il va falloir du contenu à mettre dedans. 
> Pour l'instant les deux topics fonctionnaient pour rassembler les informations importantes, le seul changement c'est que les derniers messages étaient beaucoup de flood ou de demandes de sous-section.
> Si vous voulez que ça soit plus lisible avant de penser à la sous-section on peut aussi flooder un peu moins, et voir à ouvrir un topic si c'est vraiment pour parler d'un sujet précis de GW2 avec des informations intéressantes


Topic à bug
Topic à craft
Topic à pvp
Topic à pve
Topic à échange
Topic à screen

----------


## Orhin

> Tiens comme je suis tout perturbationné par cette  nouvelle page j'ai oublié de demander : le chat de guilde il en est  quoi? Non parce que hier les messages n'apparaissent que 1 foi sur 3 et  avec 1 minute de décalage, résolue?


Ça marchait plutôt bien ce midi.




> En même temps si vous voulez une sous section il va falloir du contenu à mettre dedans. 
> Pour l'instant les deux topics fonctionnaient pour rassembler les informations importantes, le seul changement c'est que les derniers messages étaient beaucoup de flood ou de demandes de sous-section.
> Si vous voulez que ça soit plus lisible avant de penser à la sous-section on peut aussi flooder un peu moins, et voir à ouvrir un topic si c'est vraiment pour parler d'un sujet précis de GW2 avec des informations intéressantes


 En même temps un topic sur un sujet précis de GW2 (genre stratégies de 3W, galerie de screens, galerie de designs de persos, topic sur le craft) ça va se perdre en 2ème/3ème page trèèèèès rapidement et plus personne n'ira dessus car le topic sera introuvable.

----------


## Illmess

> Topic à bug
> Topic à craft
> Topic à pvp
> Topic à pve
> Topic à échange
> Topic à screen


Topic sur le rename de la guilde...

----------


## Gordor

> Cette nouvelle page est un *echec*!


fixed

----------


## Orhin

Oui mais un échec en blanc ou un échec en bois ?
Prend il les chèques à la place du Calife d'ailleurs ?
En tout cas si c'est un né cheikh, il a le sang bleu.


:multicombo:

----------


## Caf

> Oui mais un échec en blanc ou un échec en bois ?


Merci d'arrêter de flooder bêtement.
En gros taggle, merci.  ::ninja::   ::love::

----------


## kennyo

Le serveur est "Complet", impossible de le rejoindre donc.

----------


## pierrehugues

> Le serveur est "Complet", impossible de le rejoindre donc.


ca c'est pas top ca  ::(:  je voulais qu'une amie m'y rejoigne ... :-/

----------


## Orhin

> Le serveur est "Complet", impossible de le rejoindre donc.


 Ça repasse de temps en temps à "population élevé", d'autres canards ont pu rentré hier midi alors que le serveur était "complet" dès le matin.

----------


## mrFish

> Le serveur est "Complet", impossible de le rejoindre donc.


Suffit d'attendre et de migrer quand il change de statut.

----------


## Drayke

> Ça repasse de temps en temps à "population élevé", d'autres canards ont pu rentré hier midi alors que le serveur était "complet" dès le matin.


J'espère bien, j'ai encore du monde à ramener  ::O:

----------


## Caf

En prés-release on était en population élevée. C’était garantie qu'on allait être complet le jour de la release. A partir de ce soir je pense que ça va être mort pour rejoindre le serveur.

----------


## Antarion

:^_^:

----------


## Monsieur Odd

Merci d'arrêter de parler sur ce topic, ça fait du flood, ok ?

----------


## Nielle

Sinon une section Canard sur Grand cross?

Excellent le hakka!

----------


## Ouro

Faire le premier donjon en pick up, tomber sur les 2 boss avec une strat " compliqué " = U MAD BRO ?

----------


## kennyo

Et les migrations gratuites sont disponibles jusque quand au juste ?

----------


## geoffroy

Quelqu'un sait où aller dans la mine de Dissun (Dissun's Mine) dans la zone 40-50 Dredhehaunt Cliffs (je saurais pas traduire en français, c'est juste en dessous de Hoelbrak). Ça fait une heure que je tourne autour pour valider ce fichu skill point, et le plus proche que j'ai arrivé à faire, c'est ça :

----------


## Kayato

> Sinon une section Canard sur Grand cross?


Encore une fois non. 

Grand Cross = WvW + alliés = plutôt sérieux
Insert Coinz = CPC = WvW + PvE + PvP = roue libre avec Seta qui cravache derrière pour maintenir tout ça  ::P:

----------


## frostphoenyx

Hmpfff, 10 euros le slot supplémentaire de personnage, ils se font pas chier quand même  ::(:

----------


## Thorkel

> Quelqu'un sait où aller dans la mine de Dissun (Dissun's Mine) dans la zone 40-50 Dredhehaunt Cliffs (je saurais pas traduire en français, c'est juste en dessous de Hoelbrak). Ça fait une heure que je tourne autour pour valider ce fichu skill point, et le plus proche que j'ai arrivé à faire, c'est ça :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/14b4dbd...fb782c11d6.jpg


/pars se pendre....mécéfinideposterdesscreensalorsquelesg  enssontautaf?

non mais c'est vrai quoi....^^

---------- Post added at 14h43 ---------- Previous post was at 14h42 ----------




> Hmpfff, 10 euros le slot supplémentaire de personnage, ils se font pas chier quand même


ca fait combien en PO au cours actuel? ca se ramasse en combien de temps ce montant en PO?^^

----------


## Norochj

> En même temps un topic sur un sujet précis de GW2 (genre stratégies de 3W, galerie de screens, galerie de designs de persos, topic sur le craft) ça va se perdre en 2ème/3ème page trèèèèès rapidement et plus personne n'ira dessus car le topic sera introuvable.


Je peux aussi retourner la chose dans l'autre sens. Si un topic va se perdre rapidement dans les méandres du forum c'est qu'il n'intéressait pas grand monde et que son ouverture n'était pas forcément nécessaire, le sujet aurait peut-être pu être abordé sur le topic général  ::ninja:: 

Il y a effectivement besoin de différents topics pour GW2 mais je ne pense pas suffisamment pour nécessité une sous-section. Il y a certes énormément de messages à la minute sur ce topic mais ça reste à la majorité du flood et si on retire que les informations efficaces je doute que cela remplisse beaucoup de topics...

Sinon il existe déjà un topic pour le WvW donc il faut aussi penser à poster au bon endroit.

----------


## Orhin

> En prés-release on était en population élevée. C’était garantie qu'on allait être complet le jour de la release. A partir de ce soir je pense que ça va être mort pour rejoindre le serveur.


Il est aussi possible que, pour le lancement du jeu, Arena.net ait baissé la limite de population par serveur, obligeant ainsi les gens à se répartir sur tous les serveurs.
Depuis ils augmentent progressivement la limite (ce qui empêche de trop remplir les zones de départ).
D'ailleurs, cela expliquerait bien le passage population élevée => serveur rempli => population élevée => serveur rempli => etc.

----------


## SetaSensei

> Encore une fois non. 
> 
> Grand Cross = WvW + alliés = plutôt sérieux
> Insert Coinz = CPC = WvW + PvE + PvP = roue libre avec Seta qui cravache derrière pour maintenir tout ça


Nan ça va t'inquiètes.

J'ai ma liste de floodeurs au cas où il faille calmer un peu le topic.  ::trollface::

----------


## Caf

> Il est aussi possible que, pour le lancement du jeu, Arena.net ait baissé la limite de population par serveur, obligeant ainsi les gens à se répartir sur tous les serveurs.
> Depuis ils augmentent progressivement la limite (ce qui empêche de trop remplir les zones de départ).
> D'ailleurs, cela expliquerait bien le passage population élevée => serveur rempli => population élevée => serveur rempli => etc.


C'est assez logique comme déduction.

----------


## pierrehugues

> Il est aussi possible que, pour le lancement du jeu, Arena.net ait baissé la limite de population par serveur, obligeant ainsi les gens à se répartir sur tous les serveurs.
> Depuis ils augmentent progressivement la limite (ce qui empêche de trop remplir les zones de départ).
> D'ailleurs, cela expliquerait bien le passage population élevée => serveur rempli => population élevée => serveur rempli => etc.


c'est ce que j'aurai fait. Par contre... le serveur de déchargement, il me fait peur quand meme. Car l'utilisé en pre release rien qu'a cause des précommandes, je trouve ca bizarre.

----------


## Nielle

> Encore une fois non. 
> 
> Grand Cross = WvW + alliés = plutôt sérieux
> Insert Coinz = CPC = WvW + PvE + PvP = roue libre avec Seta qui cravache derrière pour maintenir tout ça


Ahhh ok, tu cherches juste à faire trimer Seta. Ca se tient!  ::):

----------


## Kayato

> Ahhh ok, tu cherches juste à faire trimer Seta. Ca se tient!


Pas tout à fait, sous section ou forum externe moi ça m'est un peu égal (même si j'ai une préférence). Par contre le forum Grand Cross a un but et on aimerait qu'il le garde  ::):

----------


## Orhin

> Hmpfff, 10 euros le slot supplémentaire de personnage, ils se font pas chier quand même


 Un emplacement de personnage supplémentaire vaut 800 gemmes en jeu pour l'instant.
Or le taux gemmes/or est d'environ (en ce moment, c'était plutôt à la baisse récemment) : 1Pa = 2.5 gemmes

Ce qui nous fait donc 325 Pa le slots, soit 3 Po et 25 Pa.
Pour info, on obtient notre premier Po vers le niveau 30-35 en gros mais la richesse augmente exponentiellement. (en comptant les dépenses pour le craft et sans compter l'hotel des ventes qui n'était pas disponible pour l'instant)
On peut donc avoir un slot personnage supplémentaire sans utiliser d'euroboulles vers le niveau 50-55 je dirais (si l'on ne dépense pas son argent dans du matos bien sur).





> c'est ce que j'aurai fait. Par contre... le serveur de déchargement, il me fait peur quand meme. Car l'utilisé en pre release rien qu'a cause des précommandes, je trouve ca bizarre.


 Je me permet de m'auto-quoter (ça vient du topic précédent) pour te répondre :



> En fait la répartition des joueurs par carte est plutôt bien dosée, que ce soit en PVE ou en 3W on n'a globalement ni trop de joueurs autour de soit (bonjour on se croirait à l'ouverture des soldes) ni pas assez (bonjour j'ai fait 20km sans croiser un rat).
> 
> Le gros problème est que le nombre de joueur voulant rejoindre une même zone est bien plus élevé que la capacité des dites zones.
> Pour le PVE car c'est la release donc tout le monde est du même niveau et se retrouve dans les zones de départ.
> Pour le 3W car le pourcentage de joueurs intéressé par ce mode de jeu est très élevé.
> 
> On se retrouve donc régulièrement en serveur de débordement ou en liste d'attente, ce qui empêche souvent de joueur avec ses amis/coopaing de guilde/esclaves.
> 
> Et vu que la capacité de joueur par map ne peut être augmentée (voir premier paragraphe), il ne reste pas beaucoup de "solutions" :
> ...

----------


## Say hello

GG l'update à l'instant.. :

- le client à rien DL
- impossible de se reconnecter.

I mad ?




> Encore une fois non. 
> 
> Grand Cross = WvW + alliés = plutôt sérieux
> Insert Coinz = CPC = WvW + PvE + PvP = roue libre avec Seta qui cravache derrière pour maintenir tout ça


In game c'est Seta qui se fait cravacher.  ::trollface::

----------


## Lee Tchii

Revendre aux marchands (car j'ai plus de place à la banque et dans l'inventaire) c'est vraiment l'arnaque. Vivement l'ouverture de l’hôtel des ventes.
D'ailleurs, si j'avais su la valeur des clés du Lion, je les aurais gardé pour les revendre ...

Sinon, une question qui va vous paraître bête (mais je suis grandement perdue dans ce jeu, tellement plus que dans le 1) comment trouver la Forge mystique ?

PS : j'ai eu un DL, mais je suis bloquée à la reco ...

----------


## HoStyle

Ça me met "transaction en cours, attendez quelques minutes"

Nos comptes sont peut-être officialises ?

edit : aye ça marche

----------


## Métalchantant

> GG l'update à l'instant.. :
> 
> - le client à rien DL
> - impossible de se reconnecter.
> 
> I mad ?


La même. 8-)

----------


## Say hello

Je vois pas comment vous pouvez avoir la banque déjà pleine.
Avec l'onglet "Collection" pour les ressources de craft et le recyclage plus tout mes sacs 8 places, bien que je stock des items pour mes 3 autres perso j'ai même pas la moitié des slots de banques d'occupés.  :tired: 

Et en plus j'ai aussi des items spéciaux dedans comme des teintures/pièces mystique/coffres du lion noir/trophées à la con...

----------


## Alchimist

Je cherche des compagnons pour les Catacombes d’Ascalon ce soir, pour info’ je suis gardien.

----------


## Shinpokomon

> Si vous voulez allez beaucoup plus en profondeur, vous pouvez consulter l'excellent et indispensable guide concocté par notre *roux* préféré, Maximelene


 :haha:

----------


## Say hello

Hmmm..
Bientôt des infos sur le nombre de personnes au pré-accès :

----------


## Hush

> Hmpfff, 10 euros le slot supplémentaire de personnage, ils se font pas chier quand même


J'ai déjà acheté 300 gemmes ( :spécule: ), sans trop me saigner, et je suis que lvl 39.
Je pense que chopper les 3 slot de perso manquant pour avoir 1 perso de chaque classe, si t'as déjà 5 lvl 80, ça sera pas bien dur.

----------


## gnouman

Vous pensez qu'on devraient changer de serveur ou pas? Parce que la il est vrai que c'est blindé, et pour les nouveau venue c'est clairement mort.

----------


## CrocodiX

> Vous pensez qu'on devraient changer de serveur ou pas? Parce que la il est vrai que c'est blindé, et pour les nouveau venue c'est clairement mort.


Tu veux déplacer toute une communauté ?  ::O: 
A moins que quand tu dis "on" tu sous-entends les nouveaux venus, la je dis pas.

----------


## Thorkel

> Vous pensez qu'on devraient changer de serveur ou pas? Parce que la il est vrai que c'est blindé, et pour les nouveau venue c'est clairement mort.


ca ne changera rien, et la majorité est déjà sur celui ci....il faut être patient mais jusqu'à mardi ça devrait le faire tranquillement (c'est 7 jours le changement gratos non?)

----------


## Shinpokomon

Changer de serveur = rompre l'alliance

----------


## Siscka

lol

----------


## Say hello

> Vous pensez qu'on devraient changer de serveur ou pas? Parce que la il est vrai que c'est blindé, et pour les nouveau venue c'est clairement mort.


Ah ouai, on va faire bouger 200+ personnes, ce sera simple, y'aura aucun problème, et puis bon l'alliance c'était pour déconner.  :tired: 

Pour les histoires de populations, temps que le transfert de serveur est gratos suffit de vérifier de temps en temps.
Avec les heures le statut de population va changer. Genre tard, plus tard. C'est sûr qu'en plein après midi de jour officiel de release...

----------


## Kayato

> ca ne changera rien, et la majorité est déjà sur celui ci....il faut être patient mais jusqu'à mardi ça devrait le faire tranquillement (c'est 7 jours le changement gratos non?)


Non c'est jusqu'à une annonce qui sera faite bien avant par Anet. Voir un de leur tweet pour la source.

----------


## pifpaf

C'est pas la joie pour se connecter là.

----------


## DARKDDR

> Vous pensez qu'on devraient changer de serveur ou pas? Parce que la il est vrai que c'est blindé, et pour les nouveau venue c'est clairement mort.


Non.

----------


## MisterJ

C'est marrant, j'ai une erreur 42.truc.bidulle.chose..... depuis cette foutue mise a jour d'y a 1/4 d'heure.
Ca viendrait de mon antivirus ou mon pare feu qui ferait des siennes..... 

Quelqu'un a ça aussi ?

----------


## Say hello

> C'est pas la joie pour se connecter là.


C'est pas la joie pour récupérer la mise à jour annoncé par le serveur.  :tired:

----------


## pifpaf

la meme.

----------


## Caf

> C'est pas la joie pour se connecter là.


Tant mieux comme ça les files d'attentes pour le 3W seront vidées pour quand j'arriverai d'ici 1h.  :Cigare:

----------


## lokham

> C'est marrant, j'ai une erreur 42.truc.bidulle.chose..... depuis cette foutue mise a jour d'y a 1/4 d'heure.
> Ca viendrait de mon antivirus ou mon pare feu qui ferait des siennes..... 
> 
> Quelqu'un a ça aussi ?


tout le monde à ça il me semble. Suffit d'aller voir leur facebook

----------


## Pix402

Erreur 42, impossible de me connecter au serveur.  :tired:

----------


## Arkane Derian

> C'est pas la joie pour se connecter là.


Y sûrement plus d'un million de personnes qui essaient de se connecter en même temps. Ca a fait pareil hier lors de l'update. C'est l'histoire de 10-20 minutes et tout rentrera dans l'ordre. Si ça règle les problèmes actuels, c'est pas cher payé.

Pour ce qui est d'un forum externe je suis pas spécialement pour à titre personnel, pas plus que pour un sous forum. Attendons fin septembre pour voir qui est encore là. On sait que les canards ne restent jamais longtemps sur un MMO. Si vraiment on encore plus de 150 actifs à ce moment là, on cherchera une solution plus viable. Mais déjà si on mettait la pédale douce sur le flood, ça rendrait le topic plus lisible.

----------


## MisterJ

> tout le monde à ça il me semble. Suffit d'aller voir leur facebook


C'est quoi facebook????

----------


## Shinpokomon

Pour les noobs, elle est juste géniale cette vidéo:


http://www.jeuxonline.info/video/586...f-guild-wars-2


*A METTRE EN PAGE 1 ARKANE MKEY §§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§  §§*

----------


## Caf

> tout le monde à ça il me semble. Suffit d'aller voir leur facebook


Avec des majuscules et une ponctuation correcte, c'est quand même mieux !
Putain d’analphabète !  :tired:

----------


## Kurita

C'est peut-être le seul MMO où je suis motivé pour aller jusqu'au level max. (le fait de pas avoir d'obligation liée à un abo joue)

----------


## Yshuya

> Quelqu'un sait où aller dans la mine de Dissun (Dissun's Mine) dans la zone 40-50 Dredhehaunt Cliffs (je saurais pas traduire en français, c'est juste en dessous de Hoelbrak). Ça fait une heure que je tourne autour pour valider ce fichu skill point, et le plus proche que j'ai arrivé à faire, c'est ça :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/14b4dbd...fb782c11d6.jpg



Au nord le passage, on le remarque clairement sur la carte quand on y fait attention, un tout petit peu au dessus.

----------


## lokham

> Avec des majuscules et une ponctuation correcte, c'est quand même mieux !
> Putain d’analphabète !



? faut pas s’énerver non plus. Excuse moi d'avoir oublié le T majuscule en début de phrase. Je voulais juste lui répondre rapidement. Pas de panique.

ps : je ne relèverais pas ta grosse faute d'orthographe éditée rapidement  ::P:

----------


## Hush

> Quelqu'un sait où aller dans la mine de Dissun (Dissun's Mine) dans la zone 40-50 Dredhehaunt Cliffs (je saurais pas traduire en français, c'est juste en dessous de Hoelbrak). Ça fait une heure que je tourne autour pour valider ce fichu skill point, et le plus proche que j'ai arrivé à faire, c'est ça :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/14b4dbd...fb782c11d6.jpg


Notez la conversation en cours sur le /g  ::P:

----------


## Shinpokomon

> C'est peut-être le seul MMO où je suis motivé pour aller jusqu'au level max. (le fait de pas avoir d'obligation liée à un abo joue)


Et aussi, peut-être, parce que tu t'amuses ?

----------


## Arkane Derian

Pensez à consulter la première page avant de poser une question, la plupart des réponses générales s'y trouvent. Tous les liens concernant Anet et le jeu sont à la fin du premier post. Tout comme pleins d'autres liens très utiles.

Il en est de même pour la guilde en générale.

----------


## Kurita

> Et aussi, peut-être, parce que tu t'amuses ?


Je te rappelle que je peux toujours pas jouer.  ::ninja::

----------


## Caf

> Je te rappelle que je peux toujours pas jouer.


Tu vas surement battre le record de Surfeuze des War Legend, tellement tu aura attendu.  ::ninja::

----------


## Say hello

> Notez la conversation en cours sur le /g


Ahaha, heure de gloire.  :Cigare: 
(Eurêka)

On devrait organiser des parties virtuelles de Yu-gi-oh sur le chan.

----------


## Shinpokomon

> Je te rappelle que je peux toujours pas jouer.


Ah oui, j'avais oublié.




 :haha:

----------


## Chatlut

Pour 3 po, je peux avoir 843 gemmes. (Niveau 54)

----------


## pierrehugues

> En fait la répartition des joueurs par carte est plutôt bien dosée, que ce soit en PVE ou en 3W on n'a globalement ni trop de joueurs autour de soit (bonjour on se croirait à l'ouverture des soldes) ni pas assez (bonjour j'ai fait 20km sans croiser un rat).
> 
> Le gros problème est que le nombre de joueur voulant rejoindre une même zone est bien plus élevé que la capacité des dites zones.
> Pour le PVE car c'est la release donc tout le monde est du même niveau et se retrouve dans les zones de départ.
> Pour le 3W car le pourcentage de joueurs intéressé par ce mode de jeu est très élevé.


Mais c'est la que je trouve qu'il y a un probleme. J'ai pas l'impression qu'il y a un max de joueur dans la premiere zone quand je suis mis en serveur "annex". J'ai pas l'impression de batailler pour chopper le mod a tuer ou autre. Je trouve au contraire que c'est une population de joueur normal.. un peu de monde quoi  ::):

----------


## Yeuss

Pour les intéressés, les créateurs de wowhead enchainent avec Guildhead.

----------


## Zepolak

> Sur Reddit, ArenaNet vous dit pourquoi votre compte a été banni.
> Y'a des trucs excellents. :')
> http://www.reddit.com/r/Guildwars2/c...inappropriate/


Y a des trucs énormes  ::): 




> Hey I am a lurker, but I decided to make an account and post just to say I have been banned for making a character named Adolf Critler.
> 
> I thought it was funny, it was most definitely stupid and offensive, and I have now learned my lesson.
> 
> I think this punishment is fair and I can't wait to get back in game and start fresh. Keep up the good work!

----------


## Shinpokomon

Bon bah je pense que c'est mort pour ce soir  ::'(:

----------


## Orhin

> Mais c'est la que je trouve qu'il y a un probleme. J'ai pas l'impression qu'il y a un max de joueur dans la premiere zone quand je suis mis en serveur "annex". J'ai pas l'impression de batailler pour chopper le mod a tuer ou autre. Je trouve au contraire que c'est une population de joueur normal.. un peu de monde quoi


 Justement, c'est le but du serveur de débordement.
Avoir l'impression que la population est normale, car croiser 10 pèlerins tout les 10m très peu pour moi (surtout dans un jeu où l'exploration est importante).

----------


## Say hello

Huuuur pas un mot sur tweeter concernant l'erreur 42 en masse suite à l'update..

----------


## Amoilesmobs

:^_^: 




> Redditor NeurologicalDisorder says 
> “I would LOVE to re-read what ‘Neurologic’ was banned for.”
> Arenanet: 
> “Name: OK Chat: Not ok — Neurologic: “the worm IS fucking hard if you’re a fucking mentalpatient no we fucking dont you can take a keep with 5 people if you’re not a fucking dickhead”





> FoulMouthedFrog asks why his character, “Invalidation” was “suspended for inappropriate behaviour.”
> Arenanet: “Name: OK Chat — Not OK: “GET THE FUCKING CAVERN SCUTTER ENERGIES YOU FUCKASSES.”

----------


## Darknight670

> 


 Ouais enfin perso ça ne mérite absolument pas un ban de 3 jours

----------


## BlackFox

> Pour les noobs, elle est juste géniale cette vidéo:
> 
> 
> http://www.jeuxonline.info/video/586...f-guild-wars-2


Ho mon dieu, c'est quoi cette voix ?  ::mellow::

----------


## Bazlnga

> Justement, c'est le but du serveur de débordement.
> Avoir l'impression que la 
> population est normale, car croiser 10 pèlerins tout les 10m très peu pour moi 
> (surtout dans un jeu où l'exploration est importante).


Ouais 'fin bon, quand le but du dit jeu est de jouer ensemble ça la fout mal de se retrouver sur un serveur de débordement isolé de tes potes.

Pareil pour le WvW. 

Impossible hier soir après 2 heures d'attente de rejoindre Fort Ranik où se trouvaient 4 autres canards.

S'il faut que je me connecte tous les jours à 17h00 pour m'inscrire dans la file, que je cuisine et que je mange en regardant nerveusement l'écran du pc au cas où qu'une hypotéthique invitation apparaitrait pour finalement aller me coucher sans même en avoir vu la couleur, ça va très vite me gaver cette histoire.

----------


## Gordor

petite anecdote : 

Hier j'escorte une caravane dans les terres gelées des norns
Sur le bas coté, un moa doré, blessé 
En gros con ami de la nature, je décide de l'achever
Là il se barre en courant, impossible de l'achever (invulnérable), je pense a un bug et continue ma route
10 secondes après, sa maman, pas vraiment contente et bien plus grosse que moi, qui se pointe pour me faire la misère. 
J'ai fais pop un evénement de boss, je suis joie !  ::):

----------


## Say hello

> We are aware of some conectivity issues within the EU region. Please bear with us while our team looks into the problem. ^AT


:3

Encore pour la gueule des EU.

----------


## Gordor

> Huuuur pas un mot sur tweeter concernant l'erreur 42 en masse suite à l'update..





> Nous sommes conscients des erreurs de connexion qui vous touchent actuellement. Nous enquêtons sur ce problème en ce moment même. ^MC

----------


## Yeuss

Raah 3 fois que je suis déco à la fiche de sélection des persos :/

----------


## pierrehugues

> Justement, c'est le but du serveur de débordement.
> Avoir l'impression que la population est normale, car croiser 10 pèlerins tout les 10m très peu pour moi (surtout dans un jeu où l'exploration est importante).


c'est pas faux.
Par contre, je n'ai toujours pas compris pourquoi quand je suis sur le serveur de débordement, on me propose de rejoindre le serveur XXXX ou de rester dans la file d'attente. Sachant que le serveur XXX n'est jamais Vizunah .... quoi qu'est-ce???

----------


## Say hello

J'ai posté mon message en question avant qu'ils ne tweetent.  ::ninja:: 




> Par contre, je n'ai toujours pas compris pourquoi quand je suis sur le serveur de débordement, on me propose de rejoindre le serveur XXXX ou de rester dans la file d'attente. Sachant que le serveur XXX n'est jamais Vizunah .... quoi qu'est-ce???



Si tu es bien sur Vizunah il te propose de rejoindre ta zone actuelle sur le serveur Vizunah.
Sauf qu'il montre le nom de la zone dans laquelle tu es (et que tu va rejoindre sur vizunah), comme "vallée de la reine", "arche du lion", "promontoire divin"...

----------


## pierrehugues

> J'ai posté mon message en question avant qu'ils ne tweetent. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si tu es bien sur Vizunah il te propose de rejoindre ta zone actuelle sur le serveur Vizunah.
> Sauf qu'il montre le nom de la zone dans laquelle tu es (et que tu va rejoindre sur vizunah), comme "vallée de la reine", "arche du lion", "promontoire divin"...


moi <<<<-----  :haha: 

Je me moque moi même de moi ....  ::unsure::

----------


## mrFish

> Si tu es bien sur Vizunah il te propose de rejoindre ta zone actuelle sur le serveur Vizunah.
> Sauf qu'il montre le nom de la zone dans laquelle tu es (et que tu va rejoindre sur vizunah), comme "vallée de la reine", "arche du lion", "promontoire divin"...


Ouaip et c'est totalement con :3

----------


## Say hello

> 





> Ouais enfin perso ça ne mérite absolument pas un ban de 3 jours


D'autant plus ridicule que le jeu intégre un filtre de vulgarité pour le tchat.
Ça veut dire que tu peux faire une blague graveleuse, ou une private joke ou n'importe quoi (par exemple un simple "comme ta bite" de temps en temps) et si jamais leur module a l'analyseur syntaxique foireux ou zélé tu manges un ban de 72h.
Parce que "bite" pourrait offenser une personne dont le filtre de langage est actif par défaut.  :tired: 


Drôle de manière de remercier une personne qui a pré-acheté, fourni un soutient financier et montré sa foi et son engagement envers le jeu bien avant de connaitre sa date de  sortie.

----------


## Nostiss

Boon je rentre du taf et je peux pas me connecté ( a cause de l'erreur 42 ) on voit bien que l'on est le jour de la release officielle..... Bon je vais me faire une partie de crusader king 2 et je repasse plus tard

Edit: Ou peut on se procurer la bannière de guilde ?

----------


## Thorkel

au fait les pièces que l'on voit en haut à droite sur l'écran général de personnages correspondent à quoi et servent à quoi? je les ai toujours vues mais m'en suis jamais occupé avant (la pièce avec genre l'icone d'Anet dessus)

----------


## mrFish

> Edit: Ou peut on se procurer la bannière de guilde ?


Ma signature.

Mais faut que je rajoute un Z partout.

---------- Post added at 16h12 ---------- Previous post was at 16h12 ----------




> au fait les pièces que l'on voit en haut à droite sur l'écran général de personnages correspondent à quoi et servent à quoi? je les ai toujours vues mais m'en suis jamais occupé avant (la pièce avec genre l'icone d'Anet dessus)


C'est les points qu'on gagne avec les Succès.

----------


## Thorkel

> Ma signature.
> 
> Mais faut que je rajoute un Z partout.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 16h12 ---------- Previous post was at 16h12 ----------
> 
> 
> C'est les points qu'on gagne avec les Succès.


ok merci, et ils servent à quoi?

----------


## Chaud'Patate

Je veux me cooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.

Ils font chier les gens qui achètent le jeu aujourd'hui: ils pourraient pas faire comme l'élite et l'acheter de manière à jouer le 25?  ::ninja::

----------


## Alchimist

> ok merci, et ils servent à quoi?


A comparer la taille de ton p*nis

----------


## Maximelene

> Ouais enfin perso ça ne mérite absolument pas un ban de 3 jours


Moi Je trouve que si. Si une politique agressive peut calmer les gens dès le début, que la politique soit agressive.




> ok merci, et ils servent à quoi?


A rien, c'est un score.

----------


## Bazlnga

> Je veux me cooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.
> 
> Ils font chier les gens qui achètent le jeu aujourd'hui: ils pourraient pas faire comme l'élite et l'acheter de manière à jouer le 25?


Vivement le 25 septembre qu'on puisse un peu respirer  ::trollface::

----------


## Atilili

> Ouais enfin perso ça ne mérite absolument pas un ban de 3 jours


Je trouve que si, même 1 semaine, si dans la plupart des jeux les bans partaient aussi facilement, ont ne retrouverai peut-être pas autant de communauté pourris (genre celle des MOBA)

----------


## mrFish

> ok merci, et ils servent à quoi?


Rien, concours de ePenis. 
Tu débloques quand même des titres et obtient des objets aléatoires quand tu finis un succès.

----------


## Malakit

Je suis bien d'accord avec toi patate, c'est la misère la...


Ouais je suis passé!  ::lol:: 

Bon c'est la même galère à l'écran de sélection des persos...

Crash... -_-

----------


## Maderone

> Ouais enfin perso ça ne mérite absolument pas un ban de 3 jours


Oui ça ne mérite peut être pas un ban de 3 jours, mais heureusement que c'est aussi punitif j'ai envie de dire. 
Je joue à lol depuis un 1 an, et ce flame constant qui y règne, je n'ai jamais vu ça de toute ma vie. Surtout que leur système de tribunal est loin de changer grand chose. 
Alors directement ban pour une petite phrase, je suis pour. Parce que c'est tellement injuste que les gens vont y réfléchir à deux fois avant de s'énerver pour un rien et surtout de le faire passer dans le tchat. Si ça permet de garder une bonne ambiance en jeu, je vois pas le problème.

----------


## jaragorn_99

Bon, visiblement, ya du monde. Impossible de me co, je verai demain.

----------


## Chaud'Patate

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_9s-8iqZj4

----------


## Thorkel

> Rien, concours de ePenis. 
> Tu débloques quand même des titres et obtient des objets aléatoires quand tu finis un succès.


ok merci......pas très intéressant donc....

----------


## mrFish



----------


## Say hello

> Ma signature.
> 
> Mais faut que je rajoute un Z partout.


Je peux fournir le matériaux. 




 ::ninja::

----------


## mrFish

> ok merci......pas très intéressant donc....


En soit non, mais ça donne quand même des récompenses donc c'est quand même sympa !
C'est du même ordre d'idée que visiter tout les points d'interets des maps.

----------


## Arkane Derian

Bon cette fois c'est officiel, Mike O'Brien va pouvoir se payer sa paire de couilles en Titanium : plus d'un million de préachats et des pointes à 400.000 joueurs connectés simultanément durant l'accès anticipé. Mike, adopte moi !

----------


## mrFish

> Je peux fournir le matériaux. 
> 
> http://uppix.net/9/9/2/0aef173a11133...278b6469f9.png


Ok.

----------


## BlackFox

> Je joue à lol depuis un 1 an


Je suis un vieux con, quand j'ai vu lol j'ai pensé lands of lore. Et vu que ça a peu de chance d'être ça, je sais pas à quoi ça correspond  ::): 

EDIT : Ha ok league of legend... Bon je serais moins con ^^

----------


## mrFish

> Bon cette fois c'est officiel, Mike O'Brien va pouvoir se payer sa paire couille en Titanium : plus d'un million de préachat et des pointes à 400000 joueurs connectés simultanément durant l'accès anticipé.


Oh.
Va t'il battre les un million en 3 jours de SWTOR ?

----------


## Monsieur Odd

1 millions de vente ? C'est fait, avant même la sortie.

----------


## Say hello

> Moi Je trouve que si. Si une politique agressive peut calmer les gens dès le début, que la politique soit agressive.


Le problème c'est la sensibilité du truc.
C'est un peu comme avoir une épée de Damoclès suspendu par un cheveux.

Autant pour les pseudo beaucoup de sanctions sont largement compréhensibles (moins pour le Winston Charrchill qui prête à sourire je trouve), autant parfois les citations de tchat ont l'air extrême comme déclencheur, surtout sans savoir le degré de tolérance.

Pour prendre un terme déjà sortie plus de 3 fois en 2 pages ici, c'est comme si tu te mettais devant un miroir pour dire 3 fois "e-pénis" et que tu faisais apparaître un ban de 72h.

----------


## trex

> Pour les noobs, elle est juste géniale cette vidéo:
> http://www.jeuxonline.info/video/586...f-guild-wars-2


Mais c'est EPIC cette voix !

----------


## Say hello

> Ok.


Plus qu'à trouver un moyen de caler le "Evolution".  ::ninja::

----------


## Yeuss

Leur "Big Brother" ne surveille pas le canal de guilde, rassurez-moi?

----------


## Monsieur Odd

Si tu te fais report pour un truc dit sur le canal de guilde, si.

----------


## mrFish

> 1 millions de vente ? C'est fait, avant même la sortie.


Ah ouai. Je ne sais plus lire...

----------


## Drayke

> Leur "Big Brother" ne surveille pas le canal de guilde, rassurez-moi?


Non, ils interviennent seulement en cas de report de la part des participants au canal en question.

----------


## Pix402

> Oh.
> Va t'il battre les un million en 3 jours de SWTOR ?





> Bon cette fois c'est officiel, Mike O'Brien va pouvoir se payer sa paire de couilles en Titanium : *plus d'un million de préachats* et des pointes à 400.000 joueurs connectés simultanément durant l'accès anticipé. Mike, adopte moi !

----------


## mrFish

> Plus qu'à trouver un moyen de caler le "Evolution".


Je sais très bien où je peu le mettre le Evolution. Mais tu vas pas aimer.

----------


## Monsieur Odd

Tain Pix, t'es un perroquet en fait.

----------


## mrFish

Leave me alone.

----------


## Say hello

> Pour les noobs, elle est juste géniale cette vidéo:
> 
> 
> http://www.jeuxonline.info/video/586...f-guild-wars-2
> 
> 
> *A METTRE EN PAGE 1 ARKANE MKEY §§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§  §§*



La voix me rappelle :

----------


## Anita Spade

Pas facile de jouer en étant au boulot...du coup je m'occupe en lisant des trucs sur le jeu.

J'aime particulièrement sur reddit le mec qui demande une update à base de bottes de foin au pied des panoramas pour pouvoir sauter après synchronisation comme dans assassin's creed.
En attendant je saute quand même, c'est très amusant un charr qui s'écrase.

----------


## Drayke

> Leave me alone.

----------


## trex

> Monsieur,
> 
> Nous avons le plaisir de vous informer que les articles suivants vous sont expédiés ce jour. 
> 
> Numéro de Colissimo  : XXXXXXXXXX





>

----------


## Thorkel

> En soit non, mais ça donne quand même des récompenses donc c'est quand même sympa !
> C'est du même ordre d'idée que visiter tout les points d'interets des maps.


ah ok...bon ba a voir les récompenses alors  ::P:

----------


## CrocodiX

J'ai pas de bol  ::(: 

Je réussis à rentrer sur le serveur, un ami qui était déjà co et qui était comme par hasard dans la même zone que moi lance une instance, à cause de ça j'ai été déco et je dois tout recommencer.

 ::(:  Merci à lui

----------


## Nielle

Ho.. ben crotte.. les serveurs fonctionne plus..  ::(: 

Woot ça passe à l'instant on dirait!  ::):

----------


## PurpleSkunk

Personnellement j'aimerais bien pouvoir jouer mais non, erreur 42 depuis déjà plusieurs dizaines de minutes. Mais ça va, je rage pas. Pas encore.


Vais aller arroser le jardin ça va m'occuper.

----------


## Hasunay

Pour moi c'est inaccessible depuis la dernière maj, alors autant sur un jeu moyen je m'en ficherais autant là ... je veux ma drogue T_T

----------


## purEcontact

Je suis en erreur 42 depuis le restart (16h15), du coup, je suis maaad.

----------


## Nielle

Mais le chargement de la zone est hyper, hyper, hyper lente.... :/ 

Les serveurs ont tournée toute la journée et sa plante que maintenant? argh
Je suis in!

ho de nouveau le guildchat bug...

----------


## Bielt

Eh beh, j'ai de la chance aujourd'hui j'ai pu me co du premier coup.
En revanche ça me dit que je n'ai pas de guilde, pas moyen de dire coin-coin :/


Vael Zaeus

----------


## Casius

Yo, le mumble est en maintenance ?

----------


## joban

ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 

Ah bah on se foutait bien de la gueule de diablo 3 a sa sortie avec son erreur 37, je vois que ncsoft a reussi l'exploit de faire pire. DLA GROSSE MERDE CE JEU.

----------


## Alchimist

> ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 
> 
> Ah bah on se foutait bien de la gueule de diablo 3 a sa sortie avec son erreur 37, je vois que ncsoft a reussi l'exploit de faire pire. DLA GROSSE MERDE CE JEU.


De rien

----------


## Tek1la

Quoi de plus désolant que de pas pouvoir se connecter après toute une journée passée à travailler ?  ::ninja:: 

edit 18h09 : /g : I'm in !    (vous n'êtes pas dans une guilde)  ::sad::  ::sad::

----------


## Say hello

> ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 
> 
> Ah bah on se foutait bien de la gueule de diablo 3 a sa sortie avec son erreur 37, je vois que ncsoft a reussi l'exploit de faire pire. DLA GROSSE MERDE CE JEU.


On a tellement pas pu se connecter depuis l'ouverture que le first lvl80 est un français qui a joué un peu plus d'une trentaine d'heure.  :Cigare: 

---------- Post added at 18h09 ---------- Previous post was at 18h09 ----------




> Quoi de plus désolant que de pas pouvoir se connecter après toute une journée passée à travailler ?


Ne pas pouvoir se connecter après toute une journée de vacance.  ::ninja::

----------


## Alchimist

I'm in

----------


## mrFish

> On a tellement pas pu se connecter depuis l'ouverture que le first lvl80 est un français qui a joué un peu plus d'une trentaine d'heure.


Le plus impression dans ce record c'est son uptime, il est pote avec les serveurs pour n'avoir jamais été éjecté du jeu ?




> Ah bah on se foutait bien de la gueule de diablo 3 a sa sortie avec son erreur 37, je vois que ncsoft a reussi l'exploit de faire pire. DLA GROSSE MERDE CE JEU.


Sauf que nous c'est une erreur 42 et ça c'est juste classe.

----------


## Rhusehus

> I'm in


La chance, ça plante toujours ici. :s

EDIT : Ha non ! ça rentre !  ::): 

EDIT 2 : Et ça ressort !  ::(:

----------


## Drayke

> ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 
> 
> Ah bah on se foutait bien de la gueule de diablo 3 a sa sortie avec son erreur 37, je vois que ncsoft a reussi l'exploit de faire pire. DLA GROSSE MERDE CE JEU.


Ben quoi? 42 c'est quand même pas rien, c'est la réponse à la grande question sur la vie, l'univers et le reste.

----------


## Maderone

J'y suis aussi. 
Par contre malgré que je sois dans la guilde, je suis le seul membre x)

Edit : oui non, pareil que les autres, je ne fais pas partie d'une guilde :D

----------


## Hem

Je suis bloqué à la selection des persos :/

----------


## Say hello

> Le plus impression dans ce record c'est son uptime, il est pote avec les serveurs pour n'avoir jamais été éjecté du jeu ?


Il devrait être branché direct en ethernet sur le cluster.  :tired:

----------


## trex

Au moins quand je receverais ma boite de jeux dans 3 jours une semaine un mois les serveurs ne seront plus surchargés, j'aurais aucun problème pour me connecter !  :haha: 



...




 ::(:   ::(:   ::|:

----------


## Rhusehus

Ca serait bien qu'on ait l'hotel des ventes pour ce reboot serveur, comme ça je pourrais dépenser tout mes deniers. On a des nouvelles à ce sujet ?

----------


## joban

ENCORE MIEUX!!! J'ai reussi à me connecter, à la selection des perso je clique sur JOUER ( OUAI MON CUL), il me sort "probleme de connexion blabla" puis je retente 8 FOIS. ET LA C'EST LE DRAME, BAAAAAM LE LAUNCHER SE FERME ET SE RELANCE.....

Au moins D3, il te faisait pas de retour windows.

----------


## Moui

'Me suis déco parce que je voyais que la guilde bugguait et je pensais que cela s'arrangerait pas un déco/reco. J'aurais pas du parce que la reco à du mal à passer  :tired:

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 ERROR 42 
> 
> Ah bah on se foutait bien de la gueule de diablo 3 a sa sortie avec son erreur 37, je vois que ncsoft a reussi l'exploit de faire pire. DLA GROSSE MERDE CE JEU.

----------


## pifpaf

Une petite question le temps que l'erreur 42 passe.
J'ai créé 5 perso, mon main n'a pas la pierre pour le panthéon et les autres l'ont mais je ne peux pas l'utiliser.
Vous ça donne quoi ?

----------


## Drayke

> ENCORE MIEUX!!! J'ai reussi à me connecter, à la selection des perso je clique sur JOUER ( OUAI MON CUL), il me sort "probleme de connexion blabla" puis je retente 8 FOIS. ET LA C'EST LE DRAME, BAAAAAM LE LAUNCHER SE FERME ET SE RELANCE.....
> 
> Au moins D3, il te faisait pas de retour windows.


Non mais tu la fermes ta gueule?

----------


## Say hello

> Ca serait bien qu'on ait l'hotel des ventes pour ce reboot serveur, comme ça je pourrais dépenser tout mes deniers. On a des nouvelles à ce sujet ?


On a trouvé une photo du responsable technique de l'HV :





À mon avis, c'est pas gagné.

(De toute façon on le voit in-game, sur la page, toujours entrain de pioncer cet enfoiré)

----------


## pierrehugues

Bon, connecté... mais serveur plein donc impossible d'entrer en jeu ...  ::o:

----------


## Gordor

> Non mais tu la fermes ta gueule?


+1

Et sinon vous avez qu'à bosser plutôt que de jouer

----------


## Thork

Joban, tu me fais penser à un gamin Allemand bien connu de la toile qui veux jouer, lui aussi.

----------


## mikelion

Je rentre du taff et là, impossible de se connecter au jeu !

----------


## Arkane Derian

> Une petite question le temps que l'erreur 42 passe.
> J'ai créé 5 perso, mon main n'a pas la pierre pour le panthéon et les autres l'ont mais je ne peux pas l'utiliser.
> Vous ça donne quoi ?


Mon premier perso ne l'avait pas non plus mais on peut la récupérer en parlant à un PnJ vendeur de karma à l'Arche du Lion. Depuis, j'ai créé un autre perso et il avait directement la pierre. Et tout a fonctionné pour les deux personnages après les soucis de la première journée à ce niveau.

----------


## Ryg

Je tiens à signaler que ce topic a 3h de vie et déjà 7 pages de topic. Continuons comme ca.

----------


## Nexus7

salut

j’essaie de valider mon compte et on me demande un "Nom d'affichage". de quoi s'agit il ? Merci pour la réponse car je sèche là

----------


## Say hello

D'ailleurs, si Kimmes te liste aucun item d'héritage, faut se reconnecter au compte guild wars un coup avant de relancer GW2.

----------


## Arkane Derian

> salut
> 
> j’essaie de valider mon compte et on me demande un "Nom d'affichage". de quoi s'agit il ? Merci pour la réponse car je sèche là


Il s'agit de ce qu'on appelle l'indentifiant Guild Wars 2. C'est sous ce nom que les gens pourront te contacter en jeu, quel que soit le personnage que tu utilises. C'est une sorte de meta pseudo. Tu peux choisir à peu près ce que tu veux, et le système d'enregistrement y associera automatiquement 4 chiffres. Ca te donnera un truc du genre "identifiant.1234"

Puisqu'on en est à parler enregistrement, et comme je sais que beaucoup ne lisent pas la 1er page (ne mentez pas, je le sais !), si vous avez préacheté la collector, pensez à enregistrer votre copie définitive avec le code dans la boîte ! Le code de préachat est temporaire.  Je vous renvoie à la première page (section "news du jeu") pour plus de détail sur la procédure.

----------


## Drayke

> salut
> 
> j’essaie de valider mon compte et on me demande un "Nom d'affichage". de quoi s'agit il ? Merci pour la réponse car je sèche là


C'est ton nom de compte, tout simplement.

Edith: Gris Yay

----------


## Hem

C'est ton pseudo universelle, iG et forum.
Celui par lequel on peut te contacter peut importe le perso sur lequel tu te trouves.

edit: ou le nom de compte............................................  .........
edit2: tMais y'en a deux, arretez d'être au taquet!

----------


## Say hello

> salut
> 
> j’essaie de valider mon compte et on me demande un "Nom d'affichage". de quoi s'agit il ? Merci pour la réponse car je sèche là


Ce sera un nom de compte tel qu'il sera affiché sur les forum.
Mais aussi un id unique cross-serveur.
Tu pourra être guildé via ce nom, groupé via ce nom, whispé via ce nom, peut importe ton personnage actif et ton pseudo (qui marchera aussi pour ces interactions).

Un peu comme un pseudo universel au jeu.
Tu n'utilise pas ce nom pour te logger, mais ton mail (qui est changeable).

Le nom d'affichage n'est pas changeable (enfin pas pour le moment).

----------


## Gordor

> D'ailleurs, si Kimmes te liste aucun item d'héritage, faut se reconnecter au compte guild wars un coup avant de relancer GW2.


Ou pas ... Ça y est tu m'a énervé

----------


## DARKDDR

> salut
> 
> j’essaie de valider mon compte et on me demande un "Nom d'affichage". de quoi s'agit il ? Merci pour la réponse car je sèche là


Pseudo.XXXX X etant des chiffres

----------


## Monsieur Odd

Ayé je suis en jeu, même pas besoin de forcer un peu. (4 essais).

----------


## Nexus7

ok merci de vos réponses

----------


## Woulfo

Dites j'ai une question les gens. Avec un ami on voulait jouer ensemble cet après-midi. On est environ lvl10, il est du côté charr et moi asura. On s'est groupé mais comment on fait pour rejoindre le lieu où se trouve l'autre ? 

Voilà, en attente de votre réponse et merci d'avance.

----------


## PurpleSkunk

Je vous nique tous j'ai une erreur 21. :blackjack:  :Cigare:

----------


## Hem

Question pertinente : 

Pourquoi les 3/4 des armures en cuirs sont, moches ?

---------- Post added at 18h36 ---------- Previous post was at 18h36 ----------




> Je vous nique tous j'ai une erreur 21. :blackjack:


Et nous on est ig  ::ninja::

----------


## Drayke

> Dites j'ai une question les gens. Avec un ami on voulait jouer ensemble cet après-midi. On est environ lvl10, il est du côté charr et moi asura. On s'est groupé mais comment on fait pour rejoindre le lieu où se trouve l'autre ? 
> 
> Voilà, en attente de votre réponse et merci d'avance.


Via l'Arche du Lion, accessible par des portails dans les capitales.

----------


## PurpleSkunk

> Et nous on est ig


Tain c'est vraiment les forum de méchant ici.  :Emo:

----------


## Say hello

> Dites j'ai une question les gens. Avec un ami on voulait jouer ensemble cet après-midi. On est environ lvl10, il est du côté charr et moi asura. On s'est groupé mais comment on fait pour rejoindre le lieu où se trouve l'autre ? 
> 
> Voilà, en attente de votre réponse et merci d'avance.


Dans la capital de race il y a un portail Asura vers l'arche du lion.
Et le portail t'amène à une place avec un portail vers chaque capital.

Suffit de se mettre d'accord sur la zone à exploiter.


Enfin.. ça implique d'être :
- sur le serveur effectif
- sur le même serveur de débordement.

Ça peut être compliqué avec la release.  ::P:

----------


## mikelion

> Je vous nique tous j'ai une erreur 21. :blackjack:


Vu le nombre qu'on est dans la guilde, tu as du boulot !

----------


## Say hello

> Question pertinente : 
> 
> Pourquoi les 3/4 des armures en cuirs sont, moches ?


Parce que tu manques de goût.  ::ninja::

----------


## Yshuya

Qu'elle idée de MERDE que de faire une maj le jour de la release...

----------


## Monsieur Odd

Petit glitch à deux balle qui consiste à se déco pendant une chute qui m'a permis d'aller faire un tour dans le "fond" de Rata Sum



La lumière à pas de source.  ::P:

----------


## Charmide

> Question pertinente : 
> 
> Pourquoi les 3/4 des armures en cuirs sont, moches ?


Généralement ils oublient les manches et/ou font leur design avec Tarzan en tête.

----------


## Drayke

> Petit glitch à deux balle qui consiste à se déco pendant une chute qui m'a permis d'aller faire un tour dans le "fond" de Rata Sum
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/107a349...f6305b515e.jpg
> 
> La lumière à pas de source.


 ::o:  Tu peux te déplacer au fond sans crever comme une merde ?

----------


## Monsieur Odd

Yep, mais ça n'a que très très peu d'intérêt 



Suffit de sauter, déco/reco.

----------


## Drayke

J'essaierai quand même avant que ça ne soit patché  ::wub::

----------


## mikelion

> Yep, mais ça n'a que très très peu d'intérêt 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/a6ce661...0f983171a8.jpg
> 
> Suffit de sauter, déco/reco.


De mémoire, il y a un passage avec un golem dans les bas fonds.

----------


## Monsieur Odd

> De mémoire, il y a un passage avec un golem dans les bas fonds.


Heu, j'ai pas trouvé comment remonter et il y a vraiment rien à y faire, mais je vais chercher.
De plus l'éclairage est clairement fait pour être vu de loin seulement parce qu'il complètement incohérent de près.

----------


## icemaker

Dites il n'y a pas quelque chose qui vous gêne au niveau du comportement de la caméra en jeu ? 
J'ai comme l'impression qu'il y'a une sorte d'inertie/accélération progressive de la caméra quand on tourne par exemple, donnant une sensation de lourdeur dans les déplacements.
Je trouve ça particulièrement génant et j'avoue avoir un peu du mal à m'y faire pour mes premières heures de jeu.

EDIT:
Visiblement je ne suis pas le seul, j'ai trouvé cette vidéo sur youtube qui résume assez bien le problème:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aIFRzDOzbWA

----------


## mikelion

> Dites il n'y a pas quelque chose qui vous gêne au niveau du comportement de la caméra en jeu ? 
> J'ai comme l'impression qu'il y'a une sorte d'inertie/accélération progressive de la caméra quand on tourne par exemple, donnant une sensation de lourdeur dans les déplacements.
> Je trouve ça particulièrement génant et j'avoue avoir un peu du mal à m'y faire pour mes premières heures de jeu.



As tu essayer de corriger cela dans les paramètres du jeu ?

----------


## Monsieur Odd

Jolie textures...

----------


## mrFish

> Dites il n'y a pas quelque chose qui vous gêne au niveau du comportement de la caméra en jeu ?


Y'a un réglage pour la rotation de la caméra met au mini (ou au max je sais plus) sinon oui y'a une inertie.

----------


## PurpleSkunk

LOL

----------


## frostphoenyx

Et sinon, quelqu'un arrive à se co?

----------


## Nibher

Erreur 42  ::zzz::

----------


## icemaker

> As tu essayer de corriger cela dans les paramètres du jeu ?


Il y'a bien un paramètre pour changer la vitesse de la caméra que j'ai augmenté (beaucoup trop lent par défaut), mais cela ne change rien au problème, il y'a toujours cette sensation d'inertie désagréable comme décrite ici:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aIFRz...ayer_embedded#

----------


## frostphoenyx

> Erreur 42


C'est un peu lourd là.

----------


## Say hello

I'm in.  :Cigare:

----------


## PurpleSkunk

Chat de guilde en vrac ou bien ?

----------


## Say hello

Système de guilde en vrac.
Y'avait la même ce matin.

----------


## dang

Au final tous les gros jeux ont des problemes de lancement en ce qui concerne la connexion.... sinon d'apres tweeter les equipes d'arenanet sont toujours sur le probleme, il ne reste plus qu'a attendre.

----------


## Tygra

Moi je suis dans la guilde, mais pas dans le chat ! 
C'est amusant.

Dommage pour le jour de la sortie officielle, ça le fout un peu mal, mais les choses vont s'arranger  :;):

----------


## Ryg

Impossible de se co pour ma part.

----------


## dang

Porte poisse, est ce que tu  es dans le coin ? comme tu es au US c'est pour savoir si ca marche bien pour toi ?

----------


## Rhusehus

> Il y'a bien un paramètre pour changer la vitesse de la caméra que j'ai augmenté (beaucoup trop lent par défaut), mais cela ne change rien au problème, il y'a toujours cette sensation d'inertie désagréable comme décrite ici:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aIFRz...ayer_embedded#


Moi j'ai vu l'inertie comme vraiment intentionnelle, et je trouve ça pas con. C'est un peu comme si tu courait en essayant de regarder autour de toi : c'est pas propre, c'est pas instantané, etc... 

Aller, là, tout de suite, sort dans la rue et court en secouant la tête. Reviens dans 200m et dit nous si ça va  ::): 

Pour le coup on vois ce genre d'effet de flou/instabilitée en mouvement dans tout les FPS ces dernières années, c'est pas plus mal je trouve.

----------


## Métalchantant

> (...)  et comme je sais que beaucoup ne lisent pas la 1er page (ne mentez pas, je le sais !)(...)


Est-ce que je peux poser une question sur le fonctionnement des bonus de guilde, par rapport à l'artisanat par exemple : En profite-t-on n'importe où, dans n'importe lequel des ateliers de métiers, ou bien y'a-t-il des conditions particulières ? ( ah bah...j'ai posée ma question  ::trollface::  )

----------


## Arkane Derian

Je viens de me reco et le système de guilde à l'air d'avoir meilleure mine. Je laisse encore le message d'avertissement en première page histoire de voir si ça reste stable, mais s'il y a encore des gens qui veulent rentrer dans la guilde ou qui ont des soucis à ce niveau, contactez-moi, on va voir ce qu'on peut essayer de faire (kick et réinvite notamment).

----------


## Métalchantant

> Porte poisse, est ce que tu  es dans le coin ? comme tu es au US c'est pour savoir si ca marche bien pour toi ?


Quel coin chanceux a Porte-Poisse dedans?   :^_^:

----------


## Ragondin

Je suis tristouille, peut pas me guilder.... snif snif...

----------


## Arkane Derian

Bon après vérifications, les invits ne passent pas et c'est normal vu qu'ils les ont desactivés :




> Les invitations de guildes ne peuvent pas être envoyées pour le moment. Nous avons également constaté qu'un certain nombre de joueurs guildés ont été exclus et ne peuvent être réinvités. Nous enquêtons sur ce problème.

----------


## Ragondin

Tout ça pour que les Insert CoinZ ne dominent pas le serveur.... constipation ! Euh Conspiration !  ::P:

----------


## Godmichou

Je sais que pour le moment il y a moults choses bien plus urgentes / graves à gérer mais conecernant le coffre de guilde quelle est votre fonctionnement : tout le monde peut déposer des mats, bien plus tard une liste sera postée pour gérer le stock et ne pas encombrer avec des items inutiles ? Question craft y aura t il des crafters "officiels" à qui il faudra remettre un max de plans ... ?

----------


## Shura974

Première fois que je me connecte ENFIN à GW2 ... et BOUM erreur 42 ... 4 essais plus tard je suis dedans. Par contre j'ai un soucis de fps ... entre 8 et 10 WTF !!! J'ai les drivers beta nvidia 304.79 d'installer pourtant. Et cela qu'importe la qualité graphique et/ou la résolution. PAr contre quand je m'éloingne un peu de la zone de début des Norns, ben la je me retrouve avec 20 fps.

Ma config'
Intel Q6600 2.4ghz
4go de ram
Windows 7 64bits
9800GT 512mo

----------


## doudou1408

Enlève les réflections , ça m'a fait gagné 20-30 fps a certains endroits  ::):

----------


## Shura974

Merci pour l'info mais niet sa change rien  ::(:

----------


## Godmichou

Lorsque l'on a été déplacé sur le serveur de "débordement" ... Somme nous replacé dans le serveur d'accueil automatiquement ou y a t'il une manip à faire ? 

J'ai eu beau chercher pas moyen de trouver la config' permettant à mon perso d'aller à la cible sur laquelle j'ai double cliqué ; il faut à chaque fois que je me rapproche de la cible en question, quelqu'un à trouvé ? Est ce au moins possible ?

----------


## Maximelene

> Est-ce que je peux poser une question sur le fonctionnement des bonus de guilde, par rapport à l'artisanat par exemple : En profite-t-on n'importe où, dans n'importe lequel des ateliers de métiers, ou bien y'a-t-il des conditions particulières ? ( ah bah...j'ai posée ma question  )


Tu en profites partout  :;):

----------


## Aza

> Première fois que je me connecte ENFIN à GW2 ... et BOUM erreur 42 ... 4 essais plus tard je suis dedans. Par contre j'ai un soucis de fps ... entre 8 et 10 WTF !!! J'ai les drivers beta nvidia 304.79 d'installer pourtant. Et cela qu'importe la qualité graphique et/ou la résolution. PAr contre quand je m'éloingne un peu de la zone de début des Norns, ben la je me retrouve avec 20 fps.
> 
> Ma config'
> Intel Q6600 2.4ghz
> 4go de ram
> Windows 7 64bits
> 9800GT 512mo


Vraiment juste ta config' pour les jeux récent je pense.

----------


## Tygra

> Lorsque l'on a été déplacé sur le serveur de "débordement" ... Somme nous replacé dans le serveur d'accueil automatiquement ou y a t'il une manip à faire ? 
> 
> J'ai eu beau chercher pas moyen de trouver la config' permettant à mon perso d'aller à la cible sur laquelle j'ai double cliqué ; il faut à chaque fois que je me rapproche de la cible en question, quelqu'un à trouvé ? Est ce au moins possible ?


Le perso n'avance pas tout seul. Jamais. J'avoue que ça manque, mais ça évite un pathfinding pourri  ::P: 
Et quand il y a de la place sur le "vrai" server, tu auras un message sur ton écran qui te demande si tu veux y aller  :;):

----------


## Le Tyran

Toujours pas réussi a activer ma clé du jeu perso.

Pour le  moment le me fais balader entre le support de G2play qui me dit que l'erreur vient du site officiel et qu'il faut voir ça avec eux et du côté du support de Guildwars 2 on est en mode silence radio.

Merveilleux.  ::wub::

----------


## Xyllo

Autre question sur la caméra. Il n'y a pas la possibilité de modifier la distance max de la caméra ? 

Parce que je trouve que l'on n'a pas forcément un super recul. 
Cela peut être source d'emmerdement pour les cac sur certains boss si ils sont un peu grands (et encore plus si la hitbox est ridiculement petite).

----------


## Le Tyran

La vache je crois qu'on tient du lourd avec le support de Guildwars 2:
Mon message :



> Bonjour, à chaque fois que je tente d'activer ma clé du jeu, je reçois le message d'erreur suivant : "Votre code d'activation a déjà été appliqué à un compte Guild Wars 2.". J'ai vérifié et revérifié ma clef et suivi la procédure d'enregistrement mais rien n'y fait : impossible d'enregistrer le jeu sur mon compte.


Leur réponse : 



> Bonjour,
> 
> Si vous souhaitez lier un compte Guild Wars original à un compte Guild Wars 2, sachez que cette option est maintenant possible! Veuillez visiter la base de données suivante qui vous expliquera les étapes à suivre:
> 
> http://fr.support.guildwars2.com/app...tail/a_id/9077
> 
> Veuillez noter: Une fois qu´un compte Guild Wars est lié a Guild Wars 2, il n´est plus possible de les séparer. Choisissez bien et écrivez avec attention!
> 
> Si vous vous demandez si votre compte Guild Wars 2 est lié a un compte Guild Wars, il vous suffit de vous connecter sur votre compte Guild Wars 2 au: https://account.guildwars2.com .
> ...


Moi :  ::huh:: 
A se demander si ce n'est pas un serveur de messagerie automatique en face.  :^_^:

----------


## Shinpokomon

Need le comptoir pour acheter des matériaux d'artisanats  ::'(:

----------


## Ptit gras

Impossible de rentrer dans les Catacombes  ::(:  Error 19

----------


## Dragon de pluie

Et zut je ne peux pas créer mon perso : ça bloque au niveau du nom...ça me dit : probleme de pare-feu ou de routeur ! j'ai pourtant autorisé l'accés...

----------


## Setzer

Il n'est toujours pas possible d'intégrer la guilde?

----------


## Tomaka17

> Need le comptoir pour acheter des matériaux d'artisanats


http://twitter.com/GuildWars2/status/240524104371941377  :Emo:

----------


## Tano

> Et zut je ne peux pas créer mon perso : ça bloque au niveau du nom...ça me dit : probleme de pare-feu ou de routeur ! j'ai pourtant autorisé l'accés...



Ouais y en a pas mal qu'on se problème en ce moment mois aussi sa me le fait je peux pas créer mon perso  ::(:

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Pareil....  :tired: 

Agaçant !

----------


## Shinpokomon

Demain level 30 easy peasy !!!

----------


## Pix402

> http://twitter.com/GuildWars2/status/240524104371941377


Le truc le plus important sur un mmo quoi.  ::cry::

----------


## trex

Bon puisque j'attends toujours l'arriver du jeu dans la BaL, j'en profite pour poser ma question à l'avance.
Ma situation :
1) J'ai un compte GW1 avec le login (email+MdP) nommé Log1.
2) Début Juin j'ai gagner un accès beta avec CpC.
Je me suis donc rendu sur : https://register.guildwars2.com/
où j'ai renseigné la cle beta *et* j'ai coché que j'avais un compte GW1 en indiquant Log1 comme login.

3) Mon compte est donc créer pour cette accès temporaire à la béta et est lier à mon compte GW1.

4) je reçois la boite de jeu GW² bientôt ( :hope: ) avec sa clé de jeu.

5) j'ai bien compris qu'il fallait que je retour sur : https://register.guildwars2.com/ pour renseigné ma clé de jeu.


Question : Dois lors de cette étape à nouveau cocher que j'ai un compte GW1 et renseigner mon longin Log1 (donc le même que pour mon compte GW1 et celui de mon compte temporaire beta GW²) ?

----------


## Tygra

Ca doit un peu être la panique chez Anet là, je pense qu'il y a des devs qui bossent depuis 72h sans sommeil ^^
En résumé, ne marche pas : guilde, friend list, trading post, certains servers.
Marche : tout le reste, profitez  :;):

----------


## Kiwyh

> Question : Dois lors de cette étape à nouveau cocher que j'ai un compte GW1 et renseigner mon longin Log1 (donc le même que pour mon compte GW1 et celui de mon compte temporaire beta GW²) ?


Tout à fait. 

Au passage, je précise qu'à l'heure où j'écris la création de perso est buggée et mène à une erreur 42.

----------


## Kiri Komori

> Tout à fait. 
> 
> Au passage, je précise qu'à l'heure où j'écris la création de perso est buggée et mène à une erreur 42.


Snif.  ::(:

----------


## yvan

Bonsoir,
tout comme moi.
J'ais pourtant ouvert les ports demandé, mais que dalle.

----------


## Kiri Komori

'fait trois fois que j'essaie de jouer en trois jours... Trois fois que ya pas moyen de me co. Je vais pas tarder à jeter l'éponge. ^-^

----------


## Gordor

> Première fois que je me connecte ENFIN à GW2 ... et BOUM erreur 42 ... 4 essais plus tard je suis dedans. Par contre j'ai un soucis de fps ... entre 8 et 10 WTF !!! J'ai les drivers beta nvidia 304.79 d'installer pourtant. Et cela qu'importe la qualité graphique et/ou la résolution. PAr contre quand je m'éloingne un peu de la zone de début des Norns, ben la je me retrouve avec 20 fps.
> 
> Ma config'
> Intel Q6600 2.4ghz
> 4go de ram
> Windows 7 64bits
> 9800GT 512mo


J'ai une mauvaise nouvelle pour toi, le jeu est très gourmand en CPU.
Tu peux avoir une bonne carte graph, si ton CPU est moyen, ça fou un peu tout en l'air.
J'ai un proc ancien et une carte récente et ça tourne moyen ...

---------- Post added at 22h59 ---------- Previous post was at 22h56 ----------




> La vache je crois qu'on tient du lourd avec le support de Guildwars 2:
> Mon message :
> 
> 
> Leur réponse : 
> 
> 
> Moi : 
> A se demander si ce n'est pas un serveur de messagerie automatique en face.


J'ai eu la même rePonse pour un autre problème mais je te rassure c'est pas automatique, ils ont mis 3 jours à me l'envoyer ...  ::):

----------


## Elidjah

Le jeu est excellent n'empêche, j'aime beaucoup mon guerrier lvl 16 Epée/bouclier / Fusil (lvl 16) 

J'ai toutes les compétences des armes que je peux utiliser, et c'est assez varié entre le tanking/def mono avec épée/boubou, le tanking/dps mono avec les 2 épées, le tanking multi avec le marteau à 2 mains ou la claymore, le dps mono avec le fusil, le DPS multi avec l'arc à 2 mains et ses AOE de flammes. Bref c'est la folie, je m'éclate comme jamais. 

Vivement que tout fonctionne correctement, il me tarde de rejoindre les Coinz.

----------


## Ananas

J'ai testé le jump puzzle de la zone de départ des Asuras ce soir.

Dieu que je suis mauvais... ::'(:  (mais c'est cool quand même)

----------


## mikelion

> Toujours pas réussi a activer ma clé du jeu perso.
> 
> Pour le  moment le me fais balader entre le support de G2play qui me dit que l'erreur vient du site officiel et qu'il faut voir ça avec eux et du côté du support de Guildwars 2 on est en mode silence radio.
> 
> Merveilleux.


Tu as essayé d'envoyer une preuve d'achat et un scan de ton serial number ?

----------


## Aghora

> Bonsoir,
> tout comme moi.
> J'ais pourtant ouvert les ports demandé, mais que dalle.


Je réessairai demain.

----------


## HoStyle

La note de JVC est tombée, 18/20.
Ils ont noté le jeu alors que y'a ni banque ni guilde et j'en passe  ::o:

----------


## Ouro

Ouais, JVC quoi ...

----------


## geoffroy

J'ai un problème. 
J'ai remarqué que sous l'eau, certains mobs se "réinitialisent" parfois : ils deviennent invulnérables, retournent à leur point de spawn et regagnent leur vie. Ce reset peut se faire même si on ne s'éloigne pas de lui.
C'est un bug assez rare, mais le problème c'est que la quête des Charr, au chapitre Mired Deep (level 14) 

Spoiler Alert! 


nous propose d'affronter un petit boss gentillet sous l'eau. Le problème c'est que le combat dure facilement 5 minutes et que

 systématiquement le mob finit tôt ou tard par se réinitialiser.
Résultat j'arrive pas à passer. Je me suis dit qu'avec du level en plus ça pourrait aller mais là je suis level 52 et je suis toujours bloqué.
Surtout que j'arrive pas à grouper avec un ami pour rentrer à 2 dans l'instance.

Ça a déjà posé problème à quelqu'un ?


Edit : je viens de l'avoir après 30 minutes de combat acharné...

----------


## Maximelene

> La note de JVC est tombée, 18/20.
> Ils ont noté le jeu alors que y'a ni banque ni guilde et j'en passe


A part le Comptoir, tout le reste marche pour une bonne majorité des joueurs. Je n'ai aucun soucis nulle part (ni problèmes de connexion, ni lags, ni soucis de guilde : rien). Je ne vois donc pas en quoi on ne devrait pas noter le jeu...

----------


## Gordor

> A part le Comptoir, tout le reste marche pour une bonne majorité des joueurs. Je n'ai aucun soucis nulle part (ni problèmes de conenxion, ni lags, ni soucis de guilde : rien). Je ne vois donc pas en quoi on ne devrait pas noter le jeu...


En même temps tu dis ça juste parce que tu as décidé de contredire quelqu'un ...

----------


## Say hello

> J'ai une mauvaise nouvelle pour toi, le jeu est très gourmand en CPU.
> Tu peux avoir une bonne carte graph, si ton CPU est moyen, ça fou un peu tout en l'air.


Surtout, il utilise pas vraiment les quatre coeurs quand il y en as.
Alors sur un vieux quad core avec une basse fréquence ça fait un certains manque de punch.

----------


## Skiant

Bon et bien sinon, chez moi tout marche franchement pas mal depuis samedi matin (à part les quelques heures de down samedi en début d'aprème). J'ai passé 4 jours dessus du matin au soir et j'ai pris un pied pas possible, voilà.

----------


## Say hello

> La note de JVC est tombée, 18/20.
> Ils ont noté le jeu alors que y'a ni banque ni guilde et j'en passe





> A part le Comptoir, tout le reste marche pour une bonne majorité des joueurs. Je n'ai aucun soucis nulle part (ni problèmes de connexion, ni lags, ni soucis de guilde : rien). Je ne vois donc pas en quoi on ne devrait pas noter le jeu...


Moi je vais surtout faire remarquer que..

Le jeu a reçu du testeur une note moyenne/globale de 18/20..
Alors que les notes qu'il a mis aux diverses composantes sont à maximum 17/20.

La magie des maths sur jv.com.  :Cigare:

----------


## Maximelene

> En même temps tu dis ça juste parce que tu as décidé de contredire quelqu'un ...


Ou peut-être, peut-être hein, que je le pense. Je sais, c'est inenvisageable, mais c'est peut-être le cas !!! Et peut-être même que ta réponse n'est là que parce que tu as toi-même décidé de me contredire sans avoir le moindre argument, parce que c'est trop hype de cracher sur JV.com sans réfléchir (ce qui n'est pas plus malin que tous les kévins qui le défendent sans réfléchir, félicitations) !!!

Je rappelle que le but des sites de test, c'est de permettre aux gens d'avoir un avis sur le jeu s'ils se tâtent pour se l'acheter. Et quand une personne viendra dans un mois lire le test de GW2 pour savoir s'il vaut le coup, il voudra avoir un avis sur le jeu lui-même, pas un avis sur l'état du jeu le jour de sa sortie uniquement. Et dans ce cas, il sera bien content de voir un 18, et pas un 15 qui ne sera plus d'actualité depuis 4 semaines. Il va falloir vous rentrer dans la tête que les sites de JV, ce sont des guides d'achat, pas des juges cherchant à noter l'efficacité d'une boîte quand à la gestion de son produit.




> Moi je vais surtout faire remarquer que..
> 
> Le jeu a reçu du testeur une note moyenne/globale de 18/20..
> Alors que les notes qu'il a mis aux diverses composantes sont à maximum 17/20.
> 
> La magie des maths sur jv.com.





> La note de la rédaction est une appréciation de la qualité générale du jeu, mais n'est pas une moyenne arithmétique des différents critères.


La magie de la lecture chez Canard PC...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Le Tyran

> Tu as essayé d'envoyer une preuve d'achat et un scan de ton serial number ?


Je leur ai envoyé une copie de ma  clé en leur demandant de vérifier si cette dernière était bien valide.

 Gordor > très rassurant tout ça, je sens que je vais bien m'amuser.

----------


## Niarf

Petite séance de 2 plombes, c'est tres confu malgré tout sans vrai didacticiel, me promenez pour trouver des event ok, mais bon quand y'en a plus....

Je dois surement rater quelque chose :s

----------


## Madvince

JE veux ma place en WvW le soir...  Beaucoup de guildes vont se barrer du jeu si elles n'arrivent pas à rentrer en WvW.
Farmer le PVE ce n'est pas trop ce que j'attendais pour le début... même si il est sympa comparé à d'autres MMO.
J'ai la grosse impression qu'ils négligent les serveurs euro au niveau infrastructure ... Les américains ont les même problèmes ?

----------


## Maximelene

> J'ai la grosse impression qu'ils négligent les serveurs euro au niveau infrastructure ... Les américains ont les même problèmes ?


La place en WvW n'est pas une question de serveurs, elle est fixe  :;): 

Au dernières nouvelles, c'était seulement 666 places par serveur en tout. Assez vite limité donc, surtout sur de gros serveurs comme Vizunah.

----------


## frapadingo

> Il va falloir vous rentrer dans la tête que les sites de JV, ce sont des guides d'achat, pas des juges cherchant à noter l'efficacité d'une boîte quand à la gestion de son produit.


Bien sur, c'est bien connu les journalistes sont toujours impartiale ! Surtout lorsqu'ils doivent faire des publicités (pardon) reportages sur produits de leurs annonceurs vous êtes vraiment parano ou quoi !

----------


## Juil

Chez moi j'arrive à jouer quand je veux et sans trop de soucis. C'est l'éclate totale. Cependant, ce soir, avec un pote, on a voulu faire les Catacombes d'Ascalon. On a trouvé un groupe sympa, on se lance et bim, pas moyen de s'y retrouver tout les cinq, malgré des tentatives de deco/reco etc...On a réussi à être 4/5. Il y a une technique particulière pour que ça fonctionne ?

----------


## Say hello

> La magie de la lecture chez Canard PC...


Comme si j'allais me faire chier à lire dans le détail leur contenu.  ::trollface:: 

Mais bon, fuck la logique hein, "La note du jeu n'est pas représentative de la notation du jeu".  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Wid

La classe, on l'a ou on l'a pas !  :Cigare:

----------


## Zepolak

Juste un rapide message pour signaler que ce n'est plus la peine de me demander de guilder les gens, je ne suis plus considéré comme étant dans la guilde, où en tout cas, je ne suis plus considéré comme la représentant.  ::|:

----------


## Say hello

> Juste un rapide message pour signaler que ce n'est plus la peine de me demander de guilder les gens, je ne suis plus considéré comme étant dans la guilde, où en tout cas, je ne suis plus considéré comme la représentant.


T'es gradé comme animateur, mais là en étant connecté avec Ronald McDonald tu n'es pas marqué comme la représentant. (carré vert barré...)

----------


## Maximelene

> Bien sur, c'est bien connu les journalistes sont toujours impartiale ! Surtout lorsqu'ils doivent faire des publicités (pardon) reportages sur produits de leurs annonceurs vous êtes vraiment parano ou quoi !


Où tu as vu que j'avais dit qu'ils étaient impartiaux ? J'ai juste dit qu'ils étaient là pour guider l'achat des joueurs, ça n'implique en rien de l'impartialité. Bien au contraire même...

Vous cherchez vraiment tous les prétextes pour cracher sur JV.com ou quoi ? Y'en a déjà assez en étant de bonne foi, pas besoin d'aller raconter de la merde en plus.




> Chez moi j'arrive à jouer quand je veux et sans trop de soucis. C'est l'éclate totale. Cependant, ce soir, avec un pote, on a voulu faire les Catacombes d'Ascalon. On a trouvé un groupe sympa, on se lance et bim, pas moyen de s'y retrouver tout les cinq, malgré des tentatives de deco/reco etc...On a réussi à être 4/5. Il y a une technique particulière pour que ça fonctionne ?


Nous on a réussi en faisant en sorte que le cinquième (moi) envoie une demande d'invitation à un membre du groupe (ça ne marchait pas avec le chef, mais avec un autre membre si). Sinon pas moyen...

----------


## ian0delond

> La classe, on l'a ou on l'a pas ! 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/06e...adebdaa41e.jpg


 ouah! je crois que je suis amoureux.

----------


## Charmide

> Comme si j'allais me faire chier à lire dans le détail leur contenu. 
> 
> Mais bon, fuck la logique hein, "La note du jeu n'est pas représentative de la notation du jeu".


Ça te paraît logique de faire une moyenne où la bande son compte autant que le gameplay? Ou même de considérer que tout se range dans les 5 sous-catégories où ils collent des sous-notes? 
Même si c'était le cas, le tout est toujours différent de la somme des parties. 

Si vous voulez cracher sur JV.com, y'a de vrais arguments hein  ::trollface::

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> A part le Comptoir, tout le reste marche pour une bonne majorité des joueurs. Je n'ai aucun soucis nulle part (ni problèmes de connexion, ni lags, ni soucis de guilde : rien). Je ne vois donc pas en quoi on ne devrait pas noter le jeu...


Parce qu'on ne peut pas juger un MMO en seulement 3 jours ?
Parce qu'on ne peut pas juger un MMO amputé de certaines options ?
Parce qu'on ne peut pas juger un MMO sur les premiers jours à cause des nombreux problèmes inhérents à une sortie ?

----------


## HoStyle

> Si vous voulez cracher sur JV.com, y'a de vrais arguments hein


Tu veux parler de la branlée qu'on leur a mis en WvW  ::trollface::   ?

Sinon maximelene, Cowkill t'as répondu, Guild Wars 2 ça se voit que là on ne fait que l'effleurer, suffit de voir l'avancée de la guilde CPC, on est rang 1 en politique et 3 en éco et point.
Mais je comprends ton point de vue  ::):

----------


## Say hello

> Ça te paraît logique de faire une moyenne où la bande son compte autant que le gameplay? Ou même de considérer que tout se range dans les 5 sous-catégories où ils collent des sous-notes? 
> Même si c'était le cas, le tout est toujours différent de la somme des parties. 
> 
> Si vous voulez cracher sur JV.com, y'a de vrais arguments hein


On a inventé la moyenne pondéré.  :tired: 
L'appréciation globale d'un jeu repose sur l'appréciation des composantes.  ::trollface:: 


J'aurai dû garder mon message de cet après midi sur les 3 jours pour tester un MMO, mais j'ai soupçonné trop de râleurs effarouchés qui auraient dit 'bah y'a bien un lvl80 en 30+ heures'.  :tired:

----------


## Lee Tchii

Mmmm pas moyen de rejoindre le W3 même à une heure du matin ?
Et je me fais poutrer en histoire personnelle ?
J'ai encore des progrès à faire ...

----------


## Charmide

> On a inventé la moyenne pondéré. 
> L'appréciation globale d'un jeu repose sur l'appréciation des composantes.


Félicitations, tu as répondu à ma première phrase ! Il en reste deux. 

Mais tu peux aussi revenir sur la première réponse pour l'améliorer. Un thème au pif: est-ce vraiment intelligent de se faire chier à fixer des coefficients? La bande son par exemple est-t-elle d'égale importance dans TOUS les jeux? Une solution apparaît alors: faire des coefficients qui varient et que le testeur choisit lui-même pour chaque jeu... le laissant fixer ainsi lui-même la note finale. Utile. Surtout par rapport au système actuel. 

Déjà que faire des notes c'est assez con quand il s'agit de juger un jeu vidéo, mais alors en rajoutant encore plus de mathématique arbitraire àlacon...

Mais puisque je te dis que les graphismes sont (3/5)ème aussi importants que la durée de vie §§§ 

---------- Post added at 01h43 ---------- Previous post was at 01h40 ----------




> Si vous voulez cracher sur JV.com, y'a de vrais arguments hein





> Parce qu'on ne peut pas juger un MMO en seulement 3 jours ?
> Parce qu'on ne peut pas juger un MMO amputé de certaines options ?
> Parce qu'on ne peut pas juger un MMO sur les premiers jours à cause des nombreux problèmes inhérents à une sortie ?







> Tu veux parler de la branlée qu'on leur a mis en WvW   ?


Je préfère insister sur fort-ranik.fr  ::trollface::

----------


## kierian

Citadelle de mierda  ::'(: 
J'ai 3 sites non découverts qui m'empêchent d'avoir bouclé les capitales à 100%, j'ai tourné dans tous les sens, ouvert toutes les portes, affronté des tempêtes, traversé des déserts brûlants et grimpé au sommet de la plus haute tour, que dalle !

je vous mets une copie d'écran, si vous savez par où passer, je suis preneur de l'info.
gw018_citadelle.jpg

----------


## Maximelene

> Parce qu'on ne peut pas juger un MMO en seulement 3 jours ?
> Parce qu'on ne peut pas juger un MMO amputé de certaines options ?
> Parce qu'on ne peut pas juger un MMO sur les premiers jours à cause des nombreux problèmes inhérents à une sortie ?


Parce qu'il est évidemment nécessaire d'avoir parcouru l'intégralité d'un jeu pour le juger. C'est d'ailleurs pour cela que toutes les personnes ici se sont fait un avis sur le jeu depuis bien, bien longtemps...

Et puis "amputé de certaines options", sérieusement ?! Y'a juste le Comptoir qui ne marche pas, et on a largement eu le temps de le juger ces derniers mois.

Quand aux problèmes liés à la sortie, ce sont toujours les mêmes (et ils sont même assez peu présents ici). Il suffit de les connaître (c'est facile quand tu as une certaine expérience des sorties de MMO) et de les mettre de côté pour juger le jeu lui-même.

Mais bon, j'imagine que votre solution à vous, c'est de demander au testeur de jouer 200h à un jeu avant de le noter. Parce qu'évidemment ils n'ont que ça à faire, c'est tout à fait rentable, et ça ne dérangera personne que le test ne soit publié qu'un mois après la sortie du jeu...

----------


## Say hello

> Félicitations, tu as répondu à ma première phrase ! Il en reste deux. 
> 
> Mais tu peux aussi revenir sur la première réponse pour l'améliorer. Un thème au pif: est-ce vraiment intelligent de se faire chier à fixer des coefficients? La bande son par exemple est-t-elle d'égale importance dans TOUS les jeux? Une solution apparaît alors: faire des coefficients qui varient et que le testeur choisit lui-même pour chaque jeu... le laissant fixer ainsi lui-même la note finale. Utile. Surtout par rapport au système actuel. 
> 
> Déjà que faire des notes c'est assez con quand il s'agit de juger un jeu vidéo, mais alors en rajoutant encore plus de mathématique arbitraire àlacon...


Sauf qu'il ont bien choisi de fournir une notation pas composantes.
Même sans pondération ni moyenne, ça me choquerait pas si l'appréciation globale était dans la fourchette des notes.

Mais là, pour sortir des chiffres, c'est comme si on estimait le contenu de chaque aspect comme "bien" et que dans l'ensemble ça devenait subitement "excellent".
Par exemple, un composant qui "rabaisse" l'expérience va pas tirer le global vers le haut.
 :tired:

----------


## Maximelene

> Mais là, pour sortir des chiffres, c'est comme si on estimait le contenu de chaque aspect comme "bien" et que dans l'ensemble ça devenait subitement "excellent".


"Le tout est supérieur à la somme de ses parties."

----------


## Charmide

> Sauf qu'il ont bien choisi de fournir une notation pas composantes.
> Même sans pondération ni moyenne, ça me choquerait pas si l'appréciation globale était dans la fourchette des notes.
> 
> Mais là, pour sortir des chiffres, c'est comme si on estimait le contenu de chaque aspect comme "bien" et que dans l'ensemble ça devenait subitement "excellent".
> Par exemple, un composant qui "rabaisse" l'expérience va pas tirer le global vers le haut.


Ils ont pas choisi de faire une notation par composantes, sinon ils feraient une moyenne. Ils ont choisi de noter séparément certaines composantes du jeu partant du principe que ça intéresserait des gens. 
Ou pour le dire autrement, ils n'ont pas la prétention de découper tous les jeux en petit bouts tels que leur somme représente l'intégralité du jeu. Pour la bonne raison que ça n'est pas possible. 
Ou encore: ils n'ont pas la prétention "de considérer que tout se range dans les 5 sous-catégories où ils collent des sous-notes".

Y'a des tas de points positifs pour GW2 qui ne rentrent dans aucune de leurs catégories arbitraires. 

Encore une fois, ça n'a pas de sens de prendre ça sous l'angle mathématique comme tu le fais depuis le début.





> "Le tout est supérieur à la somme de ses parties."



Ah ouais, c'était ma troisième phrase ça, mais il a pas l'air de vouloir y répondre.. Ou comprendre  ::trollface::

----------


## Say hello

> "Le tout est supérieur à la somme de ses parties."





> Ah ouais, c'était ma troisième phrase ça, mais il a pas l'air de vouloir y répondre.. Ou comprendre


C'est juste plutôt drôle de dire "c'est pas mathématique" en sortant un raisonnement qui l'est bel et bien pour s'appuyer.  ::rolleyes:: 
Curieux.

Dire que les composants arbitraires, noté séparément de manière absolue, ne peuvent être mis en relation pour obtenir la note globale, pour ensuite dire que la note globale se base sur l'ensemble des sous-notes...  :tired:

----------


## ian0delond

Je pense que même chez JVC ils ont compris que ca voulait plus rien dire ces sous catégories technique avec d'un coté des studios à 300 employés qui peuvent cartonnés dans celle là, mais faire un jeu chiant et d'un autre coté des indépendants qui peuvent faire des truc plus fun sans casser trois pattes à une carte graphique...

----------


## Charmide

> C'est juste plutôt drôle de dire "c'est pas mathématique" en sortant un raisonnement qui l'est bel et bien pour s'appuyer. 
> Curieux.
> 
> Dire que les composants arbitraires, noté séparément de manière absolue, ne peuvent être mis en relation pour obtenir la note globale, pour ensuite dire que la note globale se base sur l'ensemble des sous-notes...


Certainement pas, vu que tout raisonnement est mathématique. 

A part ça, j'ai jamais dis que la note globale (le tout) se base sur l'ensemble des sous-notes (les parties), justement qu'il manque quelque chose pour faire le lien, et ça c'est depuis le début de l'échange. Du coup je crois que je vais abandonner.

----------


## Rhusehus

> Citadelle de mierda 
> J'ai 3 sites non découverts qui m'empêchent d'avoir bouclé les capitales à 100%, j'ai tourné dans tous les sens, ouvert toutes les portes, affronté des tempêtes, traversé des déserts brûlants et grimpé au sommet de la plus haute tour, que dalle !
> 
> je vous mets une copie d'écran, si vous savez par où passer, je suis preneur de l'info.
> Pièce jointe 5402


Hmmm, j'ai complété ça tranquillou avec mes 2 persos, et j'ai le vague souvenir de n'avoir rien rencontré de complexe, donc : ça doit être tout con.

Vérifie bien que t'es rentré dans les instances des bureaux des Tribun, et dans celle de l'Impérator, il me semble qu'il s'y trouve des points a découvrir !  :;): 

EDIT : c'est fini le flood sur la notation de JVC ?? On s'en branle nan ?

----------


## Say hello

"Ne raisonnes pas comme nous, mais sois convaincu par notre raisonnement quand même".




> A part ça, j'ai jamais dis que la note globale (le tout) se base sur l'ensemble des sous-notes (les parties)


*ahem*...




> "Le tout est supérieur à la somme de ses parties."





> Ah ouais, c'était ma troisième phrase ça


D'ailleurs, pas vraiment :




> Même si c'était le cas, le tout est toujours différent de la somme des parties.


"supérieur" =/= "différent".


Edit:
J'allais ajouter un truc, mais je ne retrouve pas le "arithmétique" que j'ai cru lire à un moment dans une phrase du genre "pas besoin de baser la note globale sur des règles arithmétiques". Du coup j'ai dû mal lire un truc à un moment.  :tired:

----------


## Charmide

> *ahem*...


Bon, vu que t'insiste à ne rien comprendre à ce que j'écris, sans même te poser de question quand je te le fais remarquer, et à plutôt parier sur un conflit bipolaire à l'intérieur de oim, je le refais.. 

La note globale ne se base _pas_ sur l'ensemble des sous-notes, parce qu'elle (le tout) dépasse la somme des parties, en ça qu'elle prend en compte des trucs qui ne sont pas de ces parties (ou sous-notes). 

Ah, et oui, merci de m'apprendre que supérieur et différent sont deux mots différents. Je t'invite à noter que "supérieur => différent", et tu comprendras ainsi le sens de ma réponse à Maximelene. 

En fait, j'ai un affreux doute, tu comprends vraiment rien ou c'est juste du troll?





> Du coup j'ai dû mal lire un truc à un moment.


Euphémisme.

----------


## Say hello

J'avoue avoir un peu de mal à 2h du matin (vue que même certains de mes posts sont pas limpides  :tired: ), mais à la base (sous couvert d'attaques faciles  ::ninja:: ) j'en profitais un peu pour "critiquer" les notations à composantes.
Vu que je vois pas trop l'intérêt de scinder en diverses parties, pour au final n'en tirer aucun apports, ni remettre en relations.


Et sinon, en dehors du système de découpage jv.com, je suis quasi sûr qu'on peut pourtant trouver des algo (récursif ?) pour noter après découpage par composante.
Si on découpe correctement et impact certaines notes intermédiaires avec certaines des notes plus basique. Et avec des poids selon la cohérence entre les composantes. Comme représenter le lien entre la musique et le rythme du gameplay, ou entre la musique et le scénario.
C'est un point manquant, la cohérence.
Mais bon, le résultat vaut pas l'effort. Une note globale souligné d'une appréciation verbale, et c'est tout.



*Et pour l'histoire du supérieur et du différent*, c'est parce que tu me sort ça comme argument, alors que ça n'allait pas du tout à l'encontre du miens qui était alors d'avoir une *notation dans la fourchette des sous notes*.
Or *être dans la fourchette c'est être différent de la somme des parties*.. donc tu voulais me contredire sans me contredire. Mais bon, ça va être forcément moi.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> Parce qu'il est évidemment nécessaire d'avoir parcouru l'intégralité d'un jeu pour le juger. C'est d'ailleurs pour cela que toutes les personnes ici se sont fait un avis sur le jeu depuis bien, bien longtemps...
> 
> Et puis "amputé de certaines options", sérieusement ?! Y'a juste le Comptoir qui ne marche pas, et on a largement eu le temps de le juger ces derniers mois.
> 
> Quand aux problèmes liés à la sortie, ce sont toujours les mêmes (et ils sont même assez peu présents ici). Il suffit de les connaître (c'est facile quand tu as une certaine expérience des sorties de MMO) et de les mettre de côté pour juger le jeu lui-même.
> 
> Mais bon, j'imagine que votre solution à vous, c'est de demander au testeur de jouer 200h à un jeu avant de le noter. Parce qu'évidemment ils n'ont que ça à faire, c'est tout à fait rentable, et ça ne dérangera personne que le test ne soit publié qu'un mois après la sortie du jeu...


Pas nécessaire d'en avoir vu l'intégralité, mais au moins d'en avoir vu toutes les facettes. C'est d'autant plus vrai dans un MMO.
Et c'est d'autant plus vrai si on se met à parler de l'équilibrage et du metagame. Tu ne vas pas me faire croire que le testeur a eu le temps de faire le tour du jeu. C'est pas aussi simple que pour un jeu solo.

Seulement le comptoir ? Et le WvW auquel on ne peut jouer qu'en faisant la queue pendant 3 heures c'est quoi ?

Et mettre les problèmes de côté ? On se base sur quoi pour juger lesquels sont "normaux qu'on peut mettre de côté" pour un MMO et lesquels ne le sont pas ? On prend les 10 derniers MMO sortis et on fait une moyenne ?
Sans parler du fait que si le testeur a rencontré autant de problèmes que certains joueurs, son temps de jeu est encore plus bas que prévu.

Et pour ta dernière phrase, tu as bien cerné le problème : il faut sortir le test en premier.
Demande à Boulon ce qu'il pense des "mito tests" comme il les appelle, JV.com sont champions en la matière mais ne sont pas les seuls.
Le Dr Choca aussi en avait parlé sur Gamekult : refus de sortir des tests en vitesse pour les MMO, car un MMO à sa sortie et un mois après peut changer radicalement.

----------


## kierian

> Hmmm, j'ai complété ça tranquillou avec mes 2 persos, et j'ai le vague souvenir de n'avoir rien rencontré de complexe, donc : ça doit être tout con.
> 
> Vérifie bien que t'es rentré dans les instances des bureaux des Tribun, et dans celle de l'Impérator, il me semble qu'il s'y trouve des points a découvrir !


J'ai bien fait le tribun, l'autre j'ai un doute (je vérifierais demain). Sinon, le site le plus en haut est censé être dans l'arène par exemple, j'ai tourné dedans pendant genre 1 million d'années, rien trouvé, que ce soit au niveau des marches, en bas dans l'arène, ou au niveau du dessous)  ::cry:: 

_nb : il y avait d'ailleurs deux autres cons de mon genre qui tournaient dans tous les sens en beuglant, cherchant la même chose que moi en vain._

----------


## Maximelene

> Pas nécessaire d'en avoir vu l'intégralité, mais au moins d'en avoir vu toutes les facettes. C'est d'autant plus vrai dans un MMO.
> Et c'est d'autant plus vrai si on se met à parler de l'équilibrage et du metagame. Tu ne vas pas me faire croire que le testeur a eu le temps de faire le tour du jeu. C'est pas aussi simple que pour un jeu solo.


Bien sûr que si qu'il a eu le temps de se faire son avis. On est beaucoup à en être à plus de 100h de jeu (j'en suis personnellement à 50h sur la release), c'est largement assez pour juger le jeu *dans sa globalité*. On parle d'un test là, pas d'un "analyse technique des professions en situations de combat à balles réelles, illustrées par 15 tableaux à double entrée et des graphiques dignes de la NASA". Je crois que vous surestimez un peu l'objectif d'un test de JV (et que certains testeurs aussi le surestiment)...

Le fait est qu'un tel test est juste censé donner un avis, tout comme on en donne un nous même quand quelqu'un vient ici demander "est-ce que ce jeu vaut le coup". Et le teste el fait très bien, en décrivant les systèmes du jeu, avec l'avis du etsteur sur les avantages et inconvénients. C'est un peu court, manque un peu de détails, mais ça fait son boulot : répondre à la question "est-ce que ça vaut le coup ?".




> Seulement le comptoir ? Et le WvW auquel on ne peut jouer qu'en faisant la queue pendant 3 heures c'est quoi ?


Le WvW n'est pas "amputé", contrairement à ce que tu sembles en penser. Y accéder est long, parce qu'il est surchargé (la faute notamment au choix du serveur), mais il est bel et bien là, et il fonctionne très bien. 




> Et mettre les problèmes de côté ? On se base sur quoi pour juger lesquels sont "normaux qu'on peut mettre de côté" pour un MMO et lesquels ne le sont pas ? On prend les 10 derniers MMO sortis et on fait une moyenne ?
> Sans parler du fait que si le testeur a rencontré autant de problèmes que certains joueurs, son temps de jeu est encore plus bas que prévu.


Toute personne ayant participé à des ouvertures de MMO sait parfaitement quels sont les problèmes que l'on y rencontre couramment, faut être de très mauvaise foi pour dire le contraire. Les problèmes de connexion dont on a tous un peu souffert, par exemple (et qui sont corrigés pour beaucoup).




> Et pour ta dernière phrase, tu as bien cerné le problème : il faut sortir le test en premier.
> Demande à Boulon ce qu'il pense des "mito tests" comme il les appelle, JV.com sont champions en la matière mais ne sont pas les seuls.
> Le Dr Choca aussi en avait parlé sur Gamekult : refus de sortir des tests en vitesse pour les MMO, car un MMO à sa sortie et un mois après peut changer radicalement.


C'est pas de sortir le test en premier, c'est de le sortir quand il est utile. Autant je respecte le choix de vouloir jouer beaucoup à un jeu avant de le tester, autant il faut être réaliste : ça ne sert à *rien*. Une fois qu'on a suffisamment joué au jeu pour sortir un test digne de ce nom, réellement complet, en ayant testé *toutes* les facettes du jeu, on a atteint une période où le jeu a commencé à vivre et où un test ne sert plus à rien. Les gens se sont déjà fait leurs avis, en ayant testé ou vu/entendu des retours, et ne lisent plus les tests. Et dans ce cas, le temps astronomique que l'on y a investi est totalement perdu. Rappelons quand même que c'est un travail, et qu'un travail ne doit pas faire perdre de l'argent...

----------


## Hem

Non mais là c'est un test de jv.com qui reste dans la ligné de tout ce que fait ce site.
Un test fait à la va-vite pour correspondre à la date de sortie, donnant un premier RESSENTI d'un jeu.
Je n'ai pas la patience de lire le test en entier (je l'ai juste survolé), mais je suis certain qu'il ne trouve quasiment aucun défaut au jeu. (qui pourtant n'en est pas exempt)

Pas la peine de débattre la dessus, c'est ce que ce site fait depuis toujours.

---------- Post added at 04h56 ---------- Previous post was at 04h51 ----------

Donne quoi le nouveau driver nvdia enfaîte? 
J'installe le jeu sur mon 11" équipé d'une 335m (no troll), ça risque de ramer sec.

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

Un peu de poésie dans ce monde de brutes !




 :Cigare:

----------


## Tomaka17

Pour les lève-tôt comme moi, sachez qu'à 9h il y aura une maintenance des serveurs qui durera entre 20 et 60mn d'après les devs

https://www.facebook.com/GuildWars2/...51096198124209

----------


## geoffroy

> Pour les lève-tôt comme moi, sachez qu'à 9h il y aura une maintenance des serveurs qui durera entre 20 et 60mn d'après les devs
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/GuildWars2/...51096198124209


Ou les couche-tard  ::ninja::

----------


## Tomaka17

Les hippo qui grimpent aux arbres  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Kayato

> Citadelle de mierda 
> J'ai 3 sites non découverts qui m'empêchent d'avoir bouclé les capitales à 100%, j'ai tourné dans tous les sens, ouvert toutes les portes, affronté des tempêtes, traversé des déserts brûlants et grimpé au sommet de la plus haute tour, que dalle !
> 
> je vous mets une copie d'écran, si vous savez par où passer, je suis preneur de l'info.
> Pièce jointe 5402


Je confirme la réponse de Rhusehus plus haut, il faut que tu rentres dans les instances  ::):

----------


## Malakit

> Je confirme la réponse de Rhusehus plus haut, il faut que tu rentres dans les instances


Il y a peut être aussi plus bas, genre la prison que j'ai eu du mal à trouver.

----------


## JeP

> Pour les lève-tôt comme moi, sachez qu'à 9h il y aura une maintenance des serveurs qui durera entre 20 et 60mn d'après les devs
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/GuildWars2/...51096198124209


Voilà pourquoi je peux pas me logguer, ils pourraient pas le dire, plutôt qu'un "votre jeu redémarre dans 45 secondes", et après "error 45 impossible de se logguer", sérieux  ::|:

----------


## Skiant

> Voilà pourquoi je peux pas me logguer, ils pourraient pas le dire, plutôt qu'un "votre jeu redémarre dans 45 secondes", et après "error 45 impossible de se logguer", sérieux


Bah ils l'ont dit y'a 3h. On en peut rien si tu sors pas la tête du cul pour suivre un minimum leur canal de communication principal.

----------


## JeP

J'étais pas là y'a 3h hein ^^ Et vu les messages type "la team rocket recrute", non en général je suis pas les discussions.

----------


## Madvince

C'est vrai qu'ils devraient rajouter un peu plus d'infos sur le launcher:  les down de serveurs en cours et prévus (et pourquoi), les différents maj avec une description de leur contenu...etc

----------


## Shinpokomon

> C'est vrai qu'ils devraient rajouter un peu plus d'infos sur le launcher:  les down de serveurs en cours et prévus (et pourquoi), les différents maj avec une description de leur contenu...etc


Des trucs basiques que tous les autres studios font quoi  ::siffle:: 

ArenaNet, tu es un échec.

----------


## Tomaka17

Serveurs up les gens

----------


## Kayato

J'ai une petite question pour Arkane, concernant les améliorations et les buffs de karma/xp qui peuvent être donné via un spawn de bannière pour un temps limité. Où sont/seront posés les bannières ? Je pense que l'arche du lion peut être un bon endroit (quand on n'aura plus de problème avec les serveurs de débordement) afin qu'un maximum de membre de la guilde puissent en profiter sans courir après le GM.

----------


## Aog

La critique du jeu sur jeuxvideo.com ne parle pas des *puzzles de saut* !  :haha:

----------


## Shinpokomon

> La critique du jeu sur jeuxvideo.com ne parle pas des *puzzles de saut* !


C'est parce qu'ils ne les ont pas trouvé  :haha:

----------


## Skiant

> C'est vrai qu'ils devraient rajouter un peu plus d'infos sur le launcher:  les down de serveurs en cours et prévus (et pourquoi), les différents maj avec une description de leur contenu...etc


Et comme ils sont intelligents, ils le font sur un media totalement déconnecté du jeu, sur lequel ils peuvent toucher pratiquement 99% du monde : Facebook/Twitter. Ainsi, même les mecs qui ne peuvent pas lancer le jeu ont tout de même accès aux infos, s'ils arrivent à connecter deux neurones.

----------


## Madvince

Est ce que les canards ont eu pas mal de lag hier soir vers 22h00 ? 
Les actions du perso mettaient 3 plombes à se réaliser.  Je ne sais si c'était un lag global (car le chat guilde aussi, c'était une horreur ).

----------


## Kayato

> Est ce que les canards ont eu pas mal de lag hier soir vers 22h00 ? 
> Les actions du perso mettaient 3 plombes à se réaliser.  Je ne sais si c'était un lag global (car le chat guilde aussi, c'était une horreur ).


Ca m'est arrivé, avec plusieurs secondes par action. Du coup j'ai fais un aller retour dans les brumes pour tomber sur un serveur de débordement qui n'avait aucun lag.

---------- Post added at 09h46 ---------- Previous post was at 09h43 ----------

Vu sur JOL, la réplique d'un charr sur un pnj humain  ::P:  :

----------


## Thorkel

> Le perso n'avance pas tout seul. Jamais.


Faux...appuie sur R (touche par défaut) et tu peux aller te faire un café, ton perso va courir tout droit tout seul!

EDIT: précision, c'était au moins le cas lors du dernier ST, j'ai pas vérifié depuis.

----------


## Kayato

> Faux...appuie sur R (touche par défaut) et tu peux aller te faire un café, ton perso va courir tout droit tout seul
> 
> EDIT: précision, c'était au moins le cas lors du dernier ST, j'ai pas vérifié depuis


C'est toujours le cas  ::):

----------


## CanardNoir

> Une fois qu'on a suffisamment joué au jeu pour sortir un test digne de ce nom, réellement complet, en ayant testé *toutes* les facettes du jeu, on a atteint une période où le jeu a commencé à vivre et où un test ne sert plus à rien. Les gens se sont déjà fait leurs avis, en ayant testé ou vu/entendu des retours, et ne lisent plus les tests.


Généralisation à la con qui est fausse au moins dans mon cas et sûrement dans plein d'autres.

Merci de ne pas partir du principe que tous les joueurs sont des acheteurs compulsifs en manque de consommation ludique. C'est aussi sans doute l'erreur des testeurs dont tu parles, ou comment faire des test mythos sur la base que les gens sont des idiots. Enfin c'est symptomatique et pas que dans le domaines des jv.

Et au passage merci CPC de faire autrement. C'est pour ça que je l'achète et vu le succès du mag, tu sous-estimes sûrement la demande en la matière.

:lèchouillesdebottes:

----------


## Malakit

Je pense que ça parlait plutôt de suivi de cible auto. Pas d'autorun.

----------


## Arkane Derian

> J'ai une petite question pour Arkane, concernant les améliorations et les buffs de karma/xp qui peuvent être donné via un spawn de bannière pour un temps limité. Où sont/seront posés les bannières ? Je pense que l'arche du lion peut être un bon endroit (quand on n'aura plus de problème avec les serveurs de débordement) afin qu'un maximum de membre de la guilde puissent en profiter sans courir après le GM.


Je n'avais pas réfléchi au problème mais oui, ça me semble être le meilleur endroit. On la posera près d'un TP (genre le forum des commerçants). D'ailleurs à ce propos, faudra qu'on voit pour accélérer les améliorations, parce qu'on commence à avoir des camions d'influence là.

----------


## SetaSensei

Petite mise au point (surtout pour les couche tard) :

Déjà qu'il y a beaucoup de trafic sur le topic, alors vos prises de gueule (même si elles restent relativement posées, quoique ...) vous vous les gardez pour vous. Du moins pour le moment.
Si je dois faire le ménage, je le ferai mais pas à la balayette, si vous voyez ce que je veux dire.

----------


## Thorkel

Lien vers l'interview de Surfeuze, pour ceux que ca intéresse (surtout la façon dont ils s'y est pris)
http://www.millenium.org/guild-wars-...d-80-pve-74247

----------


## JeP

SetaSensei : t'as effacé des trucs ? Non parce qu'à part un type qui ne peut s'empêcher à des questions somme-toute légitime en étant agressif, je vois pas.

----------


## Madvince

> Et comme ils sont intelligents, ils le font sur un media totalement déconnecté du jeu, sur lequel ils peuvent toucher pratiquement 99% du monde : Facebook/Twitter. Ainsi, même les mecs qui ne peuvent pas lancer le jeu ont tout de même accès aux infos, s'ils arrivent à connecter deux neurones.


Ah bon.... tu as des infos actuellement sur le contenu des maj et les corrections apportés par les down serveurs sur ces médias INNNNCROOYAAABLES que sont Fessebouc et Twitter  ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Arkane Derian

Au cas où certains espéraient, les invits de guildes ne sont toujours pas fonctionnelles, malgré la mise à jour de ce matin...

----------


## SetaSensei

> SetaSensei : t'as effacé des trucs ? Non parce qu'à part un type qui ne peut s'empêcher à des questions somme-toute légitime en étant agressif, je vois pas.


Je n'ai rien effacé.
Je préfère en parler *avant* que ça ne s'enflamme.

Il vaut mieux prévenir que guérir (surtout sur le forum CPC).

----------


## Grim

Depuis ce matin je me fais spam de mail disant que je demande à reinitialiser mon mdp
j'avais cru comprendre que ca pouvait arriver mais ca devient limite du harcellement
en plus c'est stressant de recevoir ce genre de mail quand on est au taff.

----------


## Dragonlord

Bonjour .  ::): 

Je suis en congé pendant 1 mois , je pense me prendre guild wars 2 pour jouer avec les canards . 

J'ai eu beaucoup de taf ces derniers temps et pas de moment à moi , donc j'en profite pour quelques questions . 

ESt-ce qu'il est déjà trouvable en version boite en magasin ? ou avec une clé moins cher sur le net ? . 

Je n'ai jamais jouer à Guild wars , mais  à des mmo genre DAOC , WoW ... . J'adore le pve en guilde , est-ce que je peux y trouver mon compte .

Merci pour vos réponses  :;):

----------


## Tygra

La zone des portails asura pour les bannières, c'est peut être une meilleure idée ? Comme ça quand on vient de sa capitale on est juste dessus (pour ceux qui voudraient pas se tp depuis l'autre bout du monde).
Sinon, vivement les halls de guilde, ce sera plus simple  :;): 

@DragonLord : pour le PvE en guilde il y a moyen de s'éclater énormément, le jour où le chat de guilde marchera  ::P: 
Mais pour le moment, le monde est immense et bien rempli, c'est un vrai plaisir de s'y promener alors que j'ai pas commencé le PvE un peu sérieux (ie donjons, histoire un peu avancée, etc etc)

----------


## canope

Salut les canards,
Y a un truc que je pige pas dans ce jeu: Pourquoi ils nous changent de serveur à chaque fois qu'on change de zone?? ça veut dire que si on réussit par le plus grand des hasard à rejoindre VS, il nous faut rester absolument dans une seule région? 
Hier je groupe avec un pote. Je suis chez les Charr, lui chez les humains. Donc on décide de pexx ensemble vu qu'on est tous les 2 sur le même serveuur. Je TP et...C'est le drame.

Je me doute que c'est un problème connu et je veux pas en débattre. Ce que je veux savoir c'est si c'est un bug ou un feature?

----------


## Kayato

> Je n'avais pas réfléchi au problème mais oui, ça me semble être le meilleur endroit. On la posera près d'un TP (genre le forum des commerçants). D'ailleurs à ce propos, faudra qu'on voit pour accélérer les améliorations, parce qu'on commence à avoir des camions d'influence là.


J'attends Zepolak sur le sujet, mais hier soir alors qu'on voulait lancer la suite plus personnes n'avait accès à la guilde. Mais effectivement on va pouvoir booster certaines améliorations avec le nombre de points que l'on a  ::): 

---------- Post added at 10h49 ---------- Previous post was at 10h48 ----------




> Salut les canards,
> Y a un truc que je pige pas dans ce jeu: Pourquoi ils nous changent de serveur à chaque fois qu'on change de zone?? ça veut dire que si on réussit par le plus grand des hasard à rejoindre VS, il nous faut rester absolument dans une seule région? 
> Hier je groupe avec un pote. Je suis chez les Charr, lui chez les humains. Donc on décide de pexx ensemble vu qu'on est tous les 2 sur le même serveuur. Je TP et...C'est le drame.
> 
> Je me doute que c'est un problème connu et je veux pas en débattre. Ce que je veux savoir c'est si c'est un bug ou un feature?


Chaque zone contient un certain nombre de place par serveur. Mais rejoindre ton serveur ne se fait que par zone et non globalement.

----------


## Tygra

> Salut les canards,
> Y a un truc que je pige pas dans ce jeu: Pourquoi ils nous changent de serveur à chaque fois qu'on change de zone?? ça veut dire que si on réussit par le plus grand des hasard à rejoindre VS, il nous faut rester absolument dans une seule région? 
> Hier je groupe avec un pote. Je suis chez les Charr, lui chez les humains. Donc on décide de pexx ensemble vu qu'on est tous les 2 sur le même serveuur. Je TP et...C'est le drame.
> 
> Je me doute que c'est un problème connu et je veux pas en débattre. Ce que je veux savoir c'est si c'est un bug ou un feature?


C'est parce que chaque "zone" est sur un (groupe de) serveur(s) différent. C'est d'ailleurs pour ça qu'il y a des portails entre. Du coup il y a un VS pour chaque zone, et le fait d'être dans un te garantit pas de place dans l'autre. Je dirais donc que c'est une feature, qui fait en sorte que tout le monde puisse jouer même si VS est blindé, comme c'est le cas en ce moment vu que les joueurs sont pas très répartis.
N'oublie pas que si tu es en groupe avec ton pote, tu peux clic droit sur son portrait et utiliser la fonction "rejoindre". Qui ne marche pas à tous les coups, mais ça coute rien d'essayer ^^ (ça c'est un bug!)

----------


## Kayato

Au final dès que le rejoindre et la gestion des groupes fonctionneront bien, ainsi que le fait de voir la bonne zone WvW même en serveur de débordement, je pense qu'être sur un serveur de débordement ne sera pas génant pour l'expérience de jeu (excepté la barrière de la langue pour certains).

----------


## Gordor

heu la vous le rassurez pas.
Oui c'est instancié, ce n'est pas une feature mais un moyen technique pour réguler la population
Par contre, ce qui est un bug, c'est le fait d'etre groupé et ne pas être envoyé sur le meme serveur (debordement ou pas)

Donc en gros, normalement, quand le bug sera résolu, si tu es groupé avec un pote et que vous zonez, vous devez vous retrouvez sur le même serveur (de débordement, ou pas)

----------


## darkmanticora

> heu la vous le rassurez pas.
> Oui c'est instancié, ce n'est pas une feature mais un moyen technique pour réguler la population
> Par contre, ce qui est un bug, c'est le fait d'etre groupé et ne pas être envoyé sur le meme serveur (debordement ou pas)
> 
> Donc en gros, normalement, quand le bug sera résolu, si tu es groupé avec un pote et que vous zonez, vous devez vous retrouvez sur le même serveur (de débordement, ou pas)


En effet c'est plus claire comme ca  ::): 

Par contre, concernant le RvR, je vois pas bien comme ils vont s'en sortir vu que c'est une grande map ou se bataillent 3 serveurs et qu'il y'a si j'ai bien compris a peut pres 600 places par serveurs ....

Je vois pas comment ils vont faire pour que le rvr deviennent rapidement accessible a qui voudra en faire ?

Peut etre faire 2 map par groupe de 3 serveurs pendant le temps ou les serveurs sont bien rempli et revenir a 1 map qd la population se sera stabilisé ?

----------


## canope

> heu la vous le rassurez pas.
> Oui c'est instancié, ce n'est pas une feature mais un moyen technique pour réguler la population
> Par contre, ce qui est un bug, c'est le fait d'etre groupé et ne pas être envoyé sur le meme serveur (debordement ou pas)
> 
> Donc en gros, normalement, quand le bug sera résolu, si tu es groupé avec un pote et que vous zonez, vous devez vous retrouvez sur le même serveur (de débordement, ou pas)


Sisi tkt pô j'avais bien compris  ::): 

Merci pour la clarification quand meme  ::P:

----------


## Dragonlord

Je fais la popote ( :tired: ) . Ensuite je fonce chez mon dealer pour récupérer une boiboite  ::o: .

----------


## Caf

> Un peu de poésie dans ce monde de brutes !


On a bien rigolé, en effet. 
Tu aurais due frapsser le moment ou le mec de chez roche de l'augure en face, de l'autre coté du canyon, s'est aussi mit à danser ! 
C'était bien sympa.  :Cigare: 

Dommage d'avoir due aller pioncer à cause du taff le lendemain. 
J'imagine que vous vous êtes bien marré par la suite.

----------


## frostphoenyx

> Je fais la popote () . Ensuite je fonce chez mon dealer pour récupérer une boiboite .


Passe chez moi d'abord, j'ai faim.

----------


## Aza

http://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/2012/0...t-francais.htm

----------


## Monsieur Odd

Ha bon ?  ::|:

----------


## Caf

> Généralisation à la con qui est fausse au moins dans mon cas et sûrement dans plein d'autres.
> 
> Merci de ne pas partir du principe que tous les joueurs sont des acheteurs compulsifs en manque de consommation ludique. C'est aussi sans doute l'erreur des testeurs dont tu parles, ou comment faire des test mythos sur la base que les gens sont des idiots. Enfin c'est symptomatique et pas que dans le domaines des jv.
> 
> Et au passage merci CPC de faire autrement. C'est pour ça que je l'achète et vu le succès du mag, tu sous-estimes sûrement la demande en la matière.
> 
> :lèchouillesdebottes:


J'approuve ce canard de bon goût !  :Cigare:

----------


## Say hello

> Pour les lève-tôt comme moi, sachez qu'à 9h il y aura une maintenance des serveurs qui durera entre 20 et 60mn d'après les devs
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/GuildWars2/...51096198124209


Des nouvelles sur un mieux niveau fonctionnement à la sortie de cette maintenance ?
Lion noir ? Guilde ? Erreur 42 ?

----------


## Arkane Derian

> Des nouvelles sur un mieux niveau fonctionnement à la sortie de cette maintenance ?
> Lion noir ? Guilde ? Erreur 42 ?


Le Comptoir et les invits de guilde sont toujours HS. J'ai pas joué longtemps ce matin, mais la chose qui m'a semblé corrigé c'est la liste d'amis. Je ne voyais pas les noms des gens que j'avais ajouté (j'avais juste "..." à la place). Maintenant je vois bien tous les noms que les gens soient connectés ou pas.

----------


## Gordor

Pour en revenir aux bans d'Arenanet, c'est rigolo, c'est souvent justifié, mais ça a de sérieuses limites qu'il est très facile de franchir si un MJ est un peu zélé ...
Pourquoi ce mec a été ban en disant "where the fuck are the centaurs where the fuck is everyone How do I lose a fucking axe for every log i get i must be retarded"
Le fuck est assez courant dans la langue de shakespeare et y'a pas grand chose d'offensant à part pour lui peut être.

Je ne crois pas avoir vu sur la boite que le jeu était réservé au moins de 6 ans

----------


## Madvince

> http://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/2012/0...t-francais.htm


Un peu en retard mon cher ...

Sinon quelqu'un a testé un peu plus la forge mystique ?
J'ai donné quatre armes vertes . Elle m'a donné une autre arme verte d'un level plus haut mais ... :
- Elle est directement liée à l'âme , et je ne l'ai pas utilisé car que je ne peux pas à cause de ma classe  ( épée pour un ingé ...)
- A priori impossible à "raffiner" , même avec un nécessaire vert 
- et impossible à vendre à cause du "lié à l'ame" 

question:  j'en fais quoi ? 
Je n'ai pas essayé de la remettre dans la forge ( plus assez d'items). Est ce qu'un autre de mes persos peut l'utiliser  ?  ou le "lié à l'ame" s'applique à chaque perso et pas au compte ?

---------- Post added at 11h26 ---------- Previous post was at 11h23 ----------




> Le Comptoir et les invits de guilde sont toujours HS. J'ai pas joué longtemps ce matin, mais la chose qui m'a semblé corrigé c'est la liste d'amis. Je ne voyais pas les noms des gens que j'avais ajouté (j'avais juste "..." à la place). Maintenant je vois bien tous les noms que les gens soient connectés ou pas.


Pour ma part le seul problème de guilde que j'avais hier c'est le chat qui lagguait , avec plusieurs messages qui disparaissaient .

----------


## Tomaka17

Le comptoir a fonctionné pendant environ 5 minutes tout à l'heure, maintenant il est à nouveau en maintenance
Preuve :



Sinon j'aggro un peu trop par moments  ::ninja::

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Bonjour . 
>  je pense me prendre guild wars 2 pour jouer avec les canards . 
> Je n'ai jamais jouer à Guild wars , 
> J'adore le pve en guilde , est-ce que je peux y trouver mon compte .
> Merci pour vos réponses


Y a vraiment personne pour lui dire que c'est un MMO axé PvP et que donc, à haut level il risque de ne pas y trouver son compte, s'il cherche à y jouer comme à Wow en raids HM etc ?
Sinon faut pas traîner pour jouer avec les Canards, parce que VSquare est régulièrement full et que la période de transferts gratuits de persos est temporaire.

----------


## Kurita

> Pour en revenir aux bans d'Arenanet, c'est rigolo, c'est souvent justifié, mais ça a de sérieuses limites qu'il est très facile de franchir si un MJ est un peu zélé ...
> Pourquoi ce mec a été ban en disant "where the fuck are the centaurs where the fuck is everyone How do I lose a fucking axe for every log i get i must be retarded"
> Le fuck est assez courant dans la langue de shakespeare et y'a pas grand chose d'offensant à part pour lui peut être.
> 
> Je ne crois pas avoir vu sur la boite que le jeu était réservé au moins de 6 ans


Ce n'est parce que le jeu n'est pas pour les enfants que tu peux pas surveiller ton language hein. 
Et puis dire "retarded" c'est quand même mal vu. On peut s'exprimer sans mettre des fuck devant chaque mot.

----------


## Arkane Derian

> Un peu en retard mon cher ...
> 
> Sinon quelqu'un a testé un peu plus la forge mystique ?
> J'ai donné quatre armes vertes . Elle m'a donné une autre arme verte d'un level plus haut mais ... :
> - Elle est directement liée à l'âme , et je ne l'ai pas utilisé car que je ne peux pas à cause de ma classe  ( épée pour un ingé ...)
> - A priori impossible à "raffiner" , même avec un nécessaire vert 
> - et impossible à vendre à cause du "lié à l'ame" 
> 
> question:  j'en fais quoi ? 
> Je n'ai pas essayé de la remettre dans la forge ( plus assez d'items). Est ce qu'un autre de mes persos peut l'utiliser  ?  ou le "lié à l'ame" s'applique à chaque perso et pas au compte ?


Je ne sais pas si c'est un bug ou si c'est volontaire mais, pour avoir utiliser plutôt intensivement la Forge, tu obtiens parfois des objets directement liés à l'âme et parfois des objets liés si équipés (et donc échangeable et/ou vendable). Pour ceux qui sont liés et dont tu n'as pas l'utilité, soit tu les revends au marchand, soit tu les remets effectivement dans la Forge.

----------


## Kayato

> Y a vraiment personne pour lui dire que c'est un MMO axé PvP et que donc, à haut level il risque de ne pas y trouver son compte, s'il cherche à y jouer comme à Wow en raids HM etc ?
> Sinon faut pas traîner pour jouer avec les Canards, parce que VSquare est régulièrement full et que la période de transferts gratuits de persos est temporaire.


Axé pvp oui et non. Perso je prend mon pied en pve et ce sera encore le cas avec le hl, les donjons, le clean de map à 100%, les rerolls. Et je ne pense pas être le seul (même si je compte faire plus de 3W quand les files d'attente seront moins longues).

----------


## Arkane Derian

> Y a vraiment personne pour lui dire que c'est un MMO axé PvP


Non parce que c'est faux. Le PvE ne se limite pas aux raids HL. Si tu aimes le PvE tu as de quoi t'occuper des centaines d'heures. Entre l'explo complète de chaque zone (qui est très rémunératrice), le craft, les puzzles jump, les 8 dungeons faisables en 3 ou 4 versions différentes, le reroll qui est très intéressant (histoires personnelles différentes et classes très différentes), les évènements dynamiques qui peuvent avoir des issus différentes... Donc, certes y a pas de raids à farmer comme un autiste, mais du PvE, y a de quoi en faire pendant trèèèèèès longtemps (sans compter les ajouts réguliers gratuits qui seront fait).

Pour ce qui est de rejoindre le serveur, si vous le pouvez, tentez la migration après minuit, les serveurs repassent en général en population "élevée" au lieu de "complet"

----------


## Hem

> Donne quoi le nouveau driver nvdia enfaîte? 
> J'installe le jeu sur mon 11" équipé d'une 335m (no troll), ça risque de ramer sec.

----------


## Say hello

Ils ont rien annoncé niveau perf, juste le support directement via driver de 2 fonctionnalités dont l'occlusion ambiante.
Enfin rien qui n'intéressera ton gpu, et ouai ça va ramer sec.  ::ninja::

----------


## Shinpokomon

PvE = Farm un donjon 100 x pour être full stuff et refaire la même sur le prochain donjon pour pouvoir débloquer un autre donjon ?

Wow, j'suis bien content de pas faire du PvE alors  ::ninja::

----------


## Gordor

j'ai installé le nouveau driver hier ...
Et je pense que j'ai perdu un peu de FPS, rien de dramatique mais bon

----------


## Darshyne

> Pour ce qui est de rejoindre le serveur, si vous le pouvez, tentez la migration après minuit, les serveurs repassent en général en population "élevée" au lieu de "complet"


S'ils sont pas trop neuneus ils empêcheront la migration sur un serveur qui a été taggué complet dans les 24 h.

----------


## darkmanticora

> j'ai installé le nouveau driver hier ...
> Et je pense que j'ai perdu un peu de FPS, rien de dramatique mais bon


Perso j'ai installé les drivers beta nvidia hier, venant tout juste d'installer le jeu, et ca fonctionnait un poil mieux que 5 min avt qd j'ai lancé le jeu pour la première fois sans les nouveaux drivers  ::):

----------


## BlackFox

> PvE = Farm un donjon 100 x pour être full stuff et refaire la même sur le prochain donjon pour pouvoir débloquer un autre donjon ?
> 
> Wow, j'suis bien content de pas faire du PvE alors


J'ai pas fait les beta donc je veux rien affirmer mais ça m'étonnerais. C'était pas la volontée du 1er et je pense pas que ça soit la volonté de celui là non plus. Le jeu est quand même fait pour pas que tu te fasse chi** à farmer comme tant d'autres MMO. Enfin à mon avis.
Les personnes qui étaient sur la beta, vous avez vu des armes/armures qui tuent et qui vous donne un avantage décisif ?

----------


## Hem

Bah toutes les armes/armures du même lv et du même palier ont les mêmes stats non?
Et vu que y'a du stuff orange en vente contre des po chez le pnj du coin... je pense pas que ça apporte grand chose de farm.

Mais skin > all, donc je me ferais un plaisir de farm.

----------


## Shinpokomon

> J'ai pas fait les beta donc je veux rien affirmer mais ça m'étonnerais. C'était pas la volontée du 1er et je pense pas que ça soit la volonté de celui là non plus. Le jeu est quand même fait pour pas que tu te fasse chi** à farmer comme tant d'autres MMO. Enfin à mon avis.
> Les personnes qui étaient sur la beta, vous avez vu des armes/armures qui tuent et qui vous donne un avantage décisif ?


J'me foutais de la gueule des raiders  ::P: 

Je sais bien que c'est tout l'inverse sur GW, à la limite pour les skins kipik, mais ça reste des skins ...

----------


## Lee Tchii

Bon, finalement Amazon m'a donné une clé d'accès anticipé, ce qui ne me sert plus à rien.
Alors si quelqu'un parmi vous attend sa boite, je veux bien lui donner par MP. J'ai lu quelque part que les clés donnaient un accès de 5 jours après le jour J pour faire la transition avec le reçu de la boite.
C'est peut-être que des rumeurs, mais ça vaut la peine d'être essayé.

----------


## Oldnoobie

PvE = à HL monter des raids exigeant coop et synchro de 10 personnes mini pour tomber des boss et ramasser du stuff épique en visitant des architectures démentes.
Si c'est pour faire des raccourcis stériles et peu pertinents, PvP = farm un BG 100 x pour être full stuff et refaire la même sur le prochain pour pouvoir débloquer un autre BG.



> Petite mise au point (surtout pour les couche tard) :
> Déjà qu'il y a beaucoup de trafic sur le topic, alors vos prises de gueule (même si elles restent relativement posées, quoique ...) vous vous les gardez pour vous.


Donc basta le troll, ce qui m'intéresse, au-delà de répondre à Dragonlord, c'est que j'hésite à acheter le jeu, je me renseigne de tous côtés, et il déçoit certains "parce qu'il n'est plus autant PvP que Guild Wars 1", et il déçoit d'autres "parce qu'en PvE c'est pas intéressant, vite vu". 
Je m'intéresse peu aux coms' dithyrambiques, à leur sortie tous les MMO sont géniaux. C'est dans les attentes déçues des vieux routards de ces jeux qu'on décèle le mieux le potentiel ou l'absence de potentiel du jeu sur le moyen terme. Or là il ne s'agit pas d'un MMO affiché "PvE", donc si vous m'expliquez le contraire, je veux bien le lire, ça m'intéresse car le PvP seul ne me suffira pas. Si c'est juste pour troller PvE cacaboudin, épargnez-moi.

----------


## Kurita

Le PvE doit-il forcément se limiter à faire des raids de 30 personnes ?
C'est triste.

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Ouais enfin, dire que le PVP n'est pas intéressant/complet c'est de la mauvaise foi : PVP encadré pour jouer compétitif et PVP massif dans le WvW.
Dire que le PvE n'est pas intéressant, même remarque : les maps sont énormes, variées, c'est beau, les villes sont vivantes, c'est bourré d'évènement dynamiques, y'a du craft utile, et le jeu pousse à l'exploration (et le récompense). Y'a même du PVE dans le WvW !

La seule chose qu'on peut reprocher au PVE pour le moment c'est l'inutilité des donjons. Apparemment ils sont vraiment durs mais rapportent que dalle.

----------


## Gordor

J'ai du écumer une bonne grosse dizaine de MMOs de tout type, et pour moi le PVE de GW2 est tout simplement le meilleur, si tu souhaites l'avis d'un vieux routard des MMO

----------


## Caf

> Bon, finalement Amazon m'a donné une clé d'accès anticipé, ce qui ne me sert plus à rien.
> Alors si quelqu'un parmi vous attend sa boite, je veux bien lui donner par MP. J'ai lu quelque part que les clés donnaient un accès de 5 jours après le jour J pour faire la transition avec le reçu de la boite.
> C'est peut-être que des rumeurs, mais ça vaut la peine d'être essayé.


Il m'est arrivé la même chose et ce, dans l’après midi du 27, mais comme j'avais acheté une autre boite de jeu entre temps, ben j'ai tout refilé à mon voisin de taff qui voulait y jouer. Vraiment des branleurs chez Amazon; ils ont refusé d'annuler ma commande, m'ont confirmé que je n'aurai pas de clé via le support, pour finalement me l'envoyer en retard.

----------


## Ymnargue

> Je leur ai envoyé une copie de ma  clé en leur demandant de vérifier si cette dernière était bien valide.
> 
>  Gordor > très rassurant tout ça, je sens que je vais bien m'amuser.


Acheter chez G2PLAY comporte une certaine dose de risques de toute façon.
Tu peux jouer maintenant ? Ton problème est résolu ?

----------


## Oldnoobie

> J'ai du écumer une bonne grosse dizaine de MMOs de tout type, et pour moi le PVE de GW2 est tout simplement le meilleur, si tu souhaites l'avis d'un vieux routard des MMO


Merci. J'attends 3 choses du PvE : exploration dynamique de maps / donjons accessibles régulièrement / raids 10 mini, me vlà renseigné sur les maps et les donjons, j'en demande ptet beaucoup mais c'est sympa d'en apprendre sur le jeu en lisant le topic.

----------


## Hem

> PvE = à HL monter des raids exigeant coop et synchro de 10 personnes mini pour tomber des boss et ramasser du stuff épique en visitant des architectures démentes.
> Si c'est pour faire des raccourcis stériles et peu pertinents, PvP = farm un BG 100 x pour être full stuff et refaire la même sur le prochain pour pouvoir débloquer un autre BG.
> 
> Donc basta le troll, ce qui m'intéresse, au-delà de répondre à Dragonlord, c'est que j'hésite à acheter le jeu, je me renseigne de tous côtés, et il déçoit certains "parce qu'il n'est plus autant PvP que Guild Wars 1", et il déçoit d'autres "parce qu'en PvE c'est pas intéressant, vite vu". 
> Je m'intéresse peu aux coms' dithyrambiques, à leur sortie tous les MMO sont géniaux. C'est dans les attentes déçues des vieux routards de ces jeux qu'on décèle le mieux le potentiel ou l'absence de potentiel du jeu sur le moyen terme. Or là il ne s'agit pas d'un MMO affiché "PvE", donc si vous m'expliquez le contraire, je veux bien le lire, ça m'intéresse car le PvP seul ne me suffira pas. Si c'est juste pour troller PvE cacaboudin, épargnez-moi.


Tu peux partir dessus sans problème, il vaut largement ces 50e.
Le jeu est très bon, sans être exempt de défauts, et l'ennuie ne risque pas de pointer le bout de son nez avant plusieurs dizaines d'heures de jeu. (si tant est qu'elle arrive un jour)

Après si il tient la longueur face aux mmo's traditionnels, je ne sais pas mais vu l'absence d'abonnement on se passera de la comparaison.
C'est pas un jeu sur lequel tu ressens le besoin de t'investir pour "rentabiliser un investissement".

edit : Pour les raids, 10joueurs c'est trop pour gw2. Ou alors faut un roster bien précis.
Mais pour l'instant avec la limitations communes des stack de débuff (25), certains build sont vide désavantagé sur certains event pve (j'arrive parfois à me taper le bronze alors que je tape le boss depuis le début, sans être mort une seule fois)

----------


## gnouman

Dite je suis le seul con a pas voir où il faut mettre la clef de la version final du jeu? 

Non parce que là mise a part créer un nouveau compte je ne trouve rien pour ajouter ma clef

----------


## Caf

> J'ai du écumer une bonne grosse dizaine de MMOs de tout type, et pour moi le PVE de GW2 est tout simplement le meilleur, si tu souhaites l'avis d'un vieux routard des MMO


Oui enfin, on est pas encore lvl max et on est loin d'avoir acquis une vision d'ensemble. J'ai aussi écumé la plupart des mmos et je préfère juste dire que pour l'instant : c'est du tout bon. Et je partage l'avis de Captain_Cowkill pour l'instant, encore une fois.

---------- Post added at 12h39 ---------- Previous post was at 12h37 ----------




> Dite je suis le seul con a pas voir où il faut mettre la clef de la version final du jeu? 
> 
> Non parce que là mise a part créer un nouveau compte je ne trouve rien pour ajouter ma clef


Tu fais comme avec la clef d’accès anticipé, à part que tu stipule comme quoi tu possède déjà un compte guild wars.

----------


## Elidjah

Vous aussi vous avez le mail "Activez votre compte Guild Wars" qui vous amène sur une page erronée ("Echec, Le lien sur lequel vous avez cliqué est arrivé à expiration ou n'est pas valide.") ?

----------


## gnouman

> Tu fais comme avec la clef d’accès anticipé, à part que tu stipule comme quoi tu possède déjà un compte guild wars.


Je veux bien sauf que là je me retrouve avec un nouveau ID a savoir un Gnouman.12XX a la place de celui que j'ai déjà, ce que je trouve bizarre!

----------


## Kayato

> Dite je suis le seul con a pas voir où il faut mettre la clef de la version final du jeu? 
> 
> Non parce que là mise a part créer un nouveau compte je ne trouve rien pour ajouter ma clef


Essayes ici je crois : https://register.guildwars2.com/

----------


## Ragondin

> Vous aussi vous avez le mail "Activez votre compte Guild Wars" qui vous amène sur une page erronée ("Echec, Le lien sur lequel vous avez cliqué est arrivé à expiration ou n'est pas valide.") ?


Reçu ce mail il y a quelques jours déjà pendant le pré accès et même lien mort.

----------


## Caf

> Je veux bien sauf que là je me retrouve avec un nouveau ID a savoir un Gnouman.12XX a la place de celui que j'ai déjà, ce que je trouve bizarre!


Certains ont indiqué que ça leur aient aussi arrivé. Il y a quelques pages... Il me semble.

----------


## Avik

> J'ai pas fait les beta donc je veux rien affirmer mais ça m'étonnerais. C'était pas la volontée du 1er et je pense pas que ça soit la volonté de celui là non plus. Le jeu est quand même fait pour pas que tu te fasse chi** à farmer comme tant d'autres MMO. Enfin à mon avis.
> Les personnes qui étaient sur la beta, vous avez vu des armes/armures qui tuent et qui vous donne un avantage décisif ?


Un mmo ou tu n'as pas de meilleure armure et joue juste pour le skin je ne vois pas l’intérêt.

----------


## Caf

> Vous aussi vous avez le mail "Activez votre compte Guild Wars" qui vous amène sur une page erronée ("Echec, Le lien sur lequel vous avez cliqué est arrivé à expiration ou n'est pas valide.") ?


Ça m'indique de l'activer à chaque connexion aussi. Mais impossible de l'activer, ça empêche pas de jouer pour l'instant.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Kayato

> Un mmo ou tu n'as pas de meilleure armure et joue juste pour le skin je ne vois pas l’intérêt.


Bienvenue sur Guild Wars où la différence se fait sur le skill des joueurs et non leur nombre d'heures passé en jeu  ::lol::

----------


## SetaSensei

> Un mmo ou tu n'as pas de meilleure armure et joue juste pour le skin je ne vois pas l’intérêt.


Tu t'amuses ?  :tired: 

La philosophie de la licence GW et ils l'ont ré affirmé pendant les présentations de GW2, ce n'est pas de filer les items ultra puissants aux joueurs les plus acharnés.
Tu peux avoir un matos équivalent (pas le même, faut pas exagérer) en jouant "normalement". Les skins ont toujours été l'élément bonus du style de jeu hardcore chez eux.
Ca plus les titres, évidemment.

EDIT : Et les teintures.  :Bave: 

Et je rajoute qu'avec ce système, je ne me suis jamais autant amusé (oui : a-mu-sé) sur un MMO. Les sorties entre canards dans GW1 c'était vraiment autre chose. Le loot on s'en foutait (sauf pour se moquer de celui qui claquait une clé pour obtenir un purple  :haha:  ), on voulait juste taper des trucs et se marrer.

----------


## Ptit gras

> La seule chose qu'on peut reprocher au PVE pour le moment c'est l'inutilité des donjons. Apparemment ils sont vraiment durs mais rapportent que dalle.


Sur mon premier run Catacombes d'Ascalon en mode histoire, j'ai eu 20 pa, j'ai changé 3 pièces d'équipement, et gagné un niveau. Je m'attendais à plus au vu de la difficulté, mais on ne peut pas dire que ça rapporte que dalle. C'est même supérieur en gain par rapport à du PvE en zone pour une base de temps donnée, et pourtant j'avais un groupe de teubés (moi le premier) et on a ramé comme des anglais aux JO  ::lol::

----------


## Kayato

J'ai eu la teinture tilleul givré hier, super classe sur mon armure lourde  ::): 

Personnaliser son armure c'est le but final de tout joueur pve de GW, et je remettrai ça dans le 2.

----------


## Avik

> Bienvenue sur Guild Wars où la différence se fait sur le skill des joueurs et non leur nombre d'heures passé en jeu


Oui enfin la tu es en train de dire qu'il n'y a pas de skill dans les autres mmo ça se saurait si c’était aussi simple.  :;): 




> Tu t'amuses ?


Et si avoir un meilleur stuff était une part importante de mon amusement? enfin je verrai bien mais je sent que ça va me faire drôle ...

----------


## Aghora

> EDIT : Et les teintures.


Ah ! Je suppose qu'il y aura une gamme plus variée que celle proposée lors de la création du personnage.

----------


## Kayato

> Oui enfin la tu es en train de dire qu'il n'y a pas de skill dans les autres mmo ça se saurait si c’était aussi simple.


Je ne dis pas ça, mais là seul le skill du joueur fait la différence et non le fait d'avoir passer 50h de plus que son ennemi en jeu. 




> Et si avoir un meilleur stuff était une part importante de mon amusement? enfin je verrai bien mais je sent que ça va me faire drôle ...


Tu as pris le mauvais jeu.

----------


## SetaSensei

> Oui enfin la tu es en train de dire qu'il n'y a pas de skill dans les autres mmo ça se saurait si c’était aussi simple. 
> 
> 
> 
> Et si avoir un meilleur stuff était une part importante de mon amusement? enfin je verrai bien mais je sent que ça va me faire drôle ...


L'obtention de la stuff est différente. Déjà ce sont des points de karma que tu peux obtenir (plus ou moins) de la façon qui te plaît. Pas en faisant tel ou tel donjon (ou raid, ou champ de bataille ... que sais-je).
Les stats de tes items n'auront pas autant d'amplitude que dans un WoW ou un Aion par exemple.
Sachant qu'en plus tu peux transférer les stats d'une pièce à l'autre ...

Bref, le theorycrafting est possible, avoir une bonne stuff n'est pas négligeable et peut être très difficile à avoir. Mais ce n'est pas le coeur du jeu, qui lui est le skill, bien plus que n'importe quel autre RPG en ligne (et je ne parle pas de MMO volontairement).

----------


## Kayato

> Ah ! Je suppose qu'il y aura une gamme plus variée que celle proposée lors de la création du personnage.


Tu peux les loot. Un double clic et tu les ajoutes à ta liste de teintures. Catch'Em All  ::P:

----------


## SetaSensei

> Ah ! Je suppose qu'il y aura une gamme plus variée que celle proposée lors de la création du personnage.


Tu as un tas de teintures à débloquer en jeu. Tu peux en acheter contre des gemmes ou les looter.
Il y en a ... Un paquet.

Re- :Bave:

----------


## Hem

Bah c'est quoi la différence entre choper du stuff pour le skin et en choper pour gagner des stats? 
Au final tu chope du stuff. Point.

Si c'est la montée en puissance qui te fait kiffer, elle se fait encore au lv max par les pts d'aptitude/comp. (enfin je crois, non?)

Mais de toutes façons : skin > stats
Sur n'importe quel jeu!

----------


## Thorkel

> Ah ! Je suppose qu'il y aura une gamme plus variée que celle proposée lors de la création du personnage.


Oui tu peux débloquer des teintures au cours du jeu. J'avais vu un article pendant les betas ou ils parlaient de 400 teintes différentes....après je ne sais pas si c'est toujours le cas, et je ne saurais pas te retrouver la source..

EDIT: multi grilled

----------


## Kayato

Pour le moment 391 de découvertes, voir le wiki : http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Dye

Il n'est pas dit qu'il n'y en a pas plus  ::o: 

Edit: Je viens de voir qu'on pouvait trier ces teintures de différentes manières pour les retrouver  ::):

----------


## Madvince

Et là on est dans du combat dynamique, pas comme dans du EQ2 ou WOW (attention je n'ai rien contre eux vu que je suis un ancien joueur ).

edit: ça poste trop viiite  ::o:

----------


## Kurita

> Mais de toutes façons : skin > stats
> Sur n'importe quel jeu!


Cet homme dit vrai. Jouer à la poupée sur les MMO, ma grande passion. (j'ai dépensé des fortunes chez le coiffeur sur WoW  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Dragonlord

Je fonce chez mon dealer pour acheter ma boiboite , et ensuite à l'aventure .

Merci pour toute vos réponses , j'espère pouvoir jouer avec les canards  :;):  ..

----------


## Hem

Les serveurs sont down?

----------


## Flipmode

> Un mmo ou tu n'as pas de meilleure armure et joue juste pour le skin je ne vois pas l’intérêt.


Ton post me fait juste penser à ça :



Je serais capable de farmer un donjon surtout si c'est dynamique, épique et joli a voir rien que pour le skin d'un chapal !




> J'ai eu la teinture tilleul givré hier, super classe sur mon armure lourde


Ce sera la tendance de cet hiver je l'ai vu dans "GUILD ET MODE magazine" chez un marchand de l'arche du lion !

----------


## Tygra

> Ah ! Je suppose qu'il y aura une gamme plus variée que celle proposée lors de la création du personnage.


400 teintures d'annoncées  :;): 

edit: barbecue'd. Les servers sont down ou quoi ? o.o

----------


## Hem

> le skin d'un chapal !




gne?

----------


## Thebraska

Bonjour les Canards.

J'aimerais savoir si, parmi vous, certains ont été (perma)ban pour une raison qui leur échappe, et si leur cas a déjà été traité ou non ?

Merci !!

----------


## Kayato

Nous faut un sous forum avec un topac sur les teintures :relancededix:  :Bave:  :^_^:  ::ninja:: 

---------- Post added at 13h24 ---------- Previous post was at 13h23 ----------




> Bonjour les Canards.
> 
> J'aimerais savoir si, parmi vous, certains ont été (perma)ban pour une raison qui leur échappe, et si leur cas a déjà été traité ou non ?
> 
> Merci !!


Je ne crois pas qu'il y ai de perma-ban, juste des bans de 72h. Voir le reddit si tu veux une réponse du support Anet, les principales raisons sont le pseudo ou les insultes dans le chat. Ou alors un hack de compte, contactes le support.

----------


## Thorkel

> http://la-pellicule-brule.com/wp-con...toiles-032.jpg
> 
> gne?


faut fermer l'iris la, sinon les goaul'd vont débarquer !

:fan:

----------


## JeP

Je me disais bien qu'il y avait de la blague avec le nombre de teinte qu'on avait au début, c'est con mais ça vient de grave augmenter mon intérêt pour le jeu, j'en pleurerai de devoir taffer la jounée  :Emo:   ::lol:: 

Petite chose concernant l'engorgement du serveur, j'ai plusieurs pote qui vont prendre le jeu, il arriveront à mettre leur compte sur Vizunah Square ou c'est chaud en ce moment ? On a une idée de quand le transfert de compte sera payant ? Jouer en groupé sur les serveurs de débordement, ça marche bien ?

----------


## Thebraska

Merci de ta réponse. Je suis le reddit depuis hier, depuis mon ban pour raison inconnue, et ce matin, en priant pour un miracle, le message de compte suspendu pour comportement inacceptable (alors que... je suis gentil comme un caneton) s'est transformé en message de permaban. Apparemment, beaucoup de comptes ont été piratés, mais ce serait une première pour moi....

Merci.

----------


## Kayato

> Je me disais bien qu'il y avait de la blague avec le nombre de teinte qu'on avait au début, c'est con mais ça vient de grave augmenter mon intérêt pour le jeu, j'en pleurerai de devoir taffer la jounée  
> 
> Petite chose concernant l'engorgement du serveur, j'ai plusieurs pote qui vont prendre le jeu, il arriveront à mettre leur compte sur Vizunah Square ou c'est chaud en ce moment ? On a une idée de quand le transfert de compte sera payant ? Jouer en groupé sur les serveurs de débordement, ça marche bien ?


- VS c'est blindé, mais encore possible de le rejoindre à certaines heures (genre tard le soir où tôt le matin). 

- Pour le transfert, Anet a dit qu'ils feront une annonce bien avant laissant aux joueurs le temps de finaliser leur choix, aucune date donnée. 

- Pour le jeu en groupe c'est pas encore ça, mais je crois qu'il y travaillent.

----------


## Flipmode

Nul ce jeu ... ma copine arrête pas d'y jouer donc je peux plus jouer et encore moins jouer avec elle (et encore encore moins jouer AVEC elle)  ::sad::

----------


## Zepolak

Deux petites choses :

On a testé les bannières. Plusieurs enseignements :
Rapport coût/temps faible : il faut les accélérerPar conséquent, une bannière coûte 1050 d'influenceElle apparaissent près du personnage qui l'active DANS SON SERVEURIl ne faut donc pas les activer quand on est en serveur de débordementLa durée du bonus est écrite dans la description, mais on ne connais pas la durée de vie de la bannière

Deuxième chose : on va tester de mettre le serveur RvR choisi par les canards dans l'annonce de guilde dans un premier temps. Mais ça ne vaudra jamais le fait d'aller checker sur Mumble, surtout si le jeu est dynamique (avec changements de serveur).

----------


## Hem

Premier test de gw2 sur mon m11x ; FAIL, bsod dès la rentré en jeu (après la selection des perso).
Je vais trafiquer mes drivers pour voir d'où ça vient, mais c'est bizarre vu que le jeu devrait au moins être jouable avec tout au mini.

----------


## Kayato

Un autre test à faire Zepo, est-il possible d'activer la bannière dans les brumes ? Si oui, le bonus est-il toujours actif quand on revient en pve ?

Car je crois qu'il n'y à qu'une seule instance des brumes non ?




> Premier test de gw2 sur mon m11x ; FAIL, bsod dès la rentré en jeu (après la selection des perso).
> Je vais trafiquer mes drivers pour voir d'où ça vient, mais c'est bizarre vu que le jeu devrait au moins être jouable avec tout au mini.


Ca tourne sur mon HP DM1, pas super fluide mais ca tourne.

----------


## pierrehugues

> Tu as un tas de teintures à débloquer en jeu. Tu peux en acheter contre des gemmes ou les looter.
> Il y en a ... Un paquet.
> 
> Re-


hein??! ::O: 
Ca veut dire que les 10 couleurs de départ ... ce ne sont pas QUE les couleurs dispo?!  ::wub:: 

....

Je déconne pas, heureusement que je lis le forum lol Je serai passé a coté de plein de truc  :<_<: 

Je trouve ca super fun d'ailleurs de pouvoir personnaliser les couleurs de son armure... même si je n'ai aucun gout  ::(:

----------


## Kayato

> même si je n'ai aucun gout


Tu devrais bien t'entendre avec Poissou alors  ::ninja::

----------


## JeP

Merci Kayato !

Sinon, je trouve que les vidéos youtube, let's play et autre, rendent vraiment pas honneur au jeu. J'ai beau pas avoir une config de malade, une fois en jeu, je trouve tout beaucoup plus joli, les teintes plus fines, etc, ça le fait qu'à moi ?

----------


## Spart

> Tu devrais bien t'entendre avec Poissou alors


Je confirme, car vu la gueule de son perso sur Aion  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Caf

> Un mmo ou tu n'as pas de meilleure armure et joue juste pour le skin je ne vois pas l’intérêt.


Beaucoup trop gros ! Passera pas.  ::ninja:: 

Ha si c'est passé.  ::trollface::

----------


## Hem

Bon bah le jeu veut pas fonctionner... après le bidouillage du driver le jeu tourne 5sec puis crash, je me tape un bsod avec le nvlddmkm.sys, si quelqu'un à une idée du pourquoi je suis preneur.

----------


## helldraco

> hein??!
> Ca veut dire que les 10 couleurs de départ ... ce ne sont pas QUE les couleurs dispo?! 
> 
> ....
> 
> Je déconne pas, heureusement que je lis le forum lol Je serai passé a coté de plein de truc 
> 
> Je trouve ca super fun d'ailleurs de pouvoir personnaliser les couleurs de son armure... même si je n'ai aucun gout


Si j'ai bien compris, le chef (maitre queux) peut faire la popote ET créer des teintures.
The métier pour les vrais donc.  :Cigare:

----------


## Kayato

> Si j'ai bien compris, le chef (maitre queux) peut faire la popote ET créer des teintures.
> The métier pour les vrais donc.


Là tu m'intéresses  ::o: 

Edit: Effectivement :
http://www.gw2db.com/recipes/cook?fi...maximum-level=

Par contre on ne choisit que la gamme, la teinture précise est random, je sens que je vais me mettre à cuisiner  ::):

----------


## Say hello

> Tu as un tas de teintures à débloquer en jeu. Tu peux en acheter contre des gemmes ou les looter.
> Il y en a ... Un paquet.
> 
> Re-



Et c'est "ridiculement débile" à quel point on peut en looter.  :^_^: 

Pour l'instant mon meilleur coup de veine c'est 3 en 30min, dont une rare(/exotique ? nom en jaune) en récoltant sur un pied d'oignon.  :tired:

----------


## Gordor

> Oui enfin, on est pas encore lvl max et on est loin d'avoir acquis une vision d'ensemble. J'ai aussi écumé la plupart des mmos et je préfère juste dire que pour l'instant : c'est du tout bon. Et je partage l'avis de Captain_Cowkill pour l'instant, encore une fois.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12h39 ---------- Previous post was at 12h37 ----------


Sachant que ce jeu m'apporte le plus gros kiff jamais eu dans un autre MMO pendant mon leveling PVE, je n'ai pas besoin d'attendre la fin de mon 80 pour me prononcer
C'est le voyage qui importe et pas la destination, et pour moi le voyage est juste le plus beau

----------


## Zepolak

> Un autre test à faire Zepo, est-il possible d'activer la bannière dans les brumes ? Si oui, le bonus est-il toujours actif quand on revient en pve ?


Bonne idée ça. Faudra tester ça dans la journée.

Et sinon, elle dure manifestement une demi-heure la bannière, ce qui fait 1h de bonus par membre de guilde en retouchant la bannière juste avant qu'elle ne disparaisse. 

C'est honnête, mais faut voir si les canards vont prendre la peine de TP pour ces bonus. C'est toute la question (j'ai pas eu l'impression que ça ait servi à beaucoup de monde).

----------


## Caf

> Sachant que ce jeu m'apporte le plus gros kiff jamais eu dans un autre MMO pendant mon leveling PVE, je n'ai pas besoin d'attendre la fin de mon 80 pour me prononcer
> C'est le voyage qui importe et pas la destination, et pour moi le voyage est juste le plus beau


Je suis d'accord mais j'ai pas envie d'être déçu donc je sur modère mes propos.  ::ninja::

----------


## BlackFox

Tiesn quelqu'un jouant avec tout les détails à fond pourrait me faire un screen pour voir un peu la différence avec ma config ? De préférence genre la campagne environnant le lieu de départ humain vu que c'est ma race.  ::):

----------


## Gordor

> Bonjour les Canards.
> 
> J'aimerais savoir si, parmi vous, certains ont été (perma)ban pour une raison qui leur échappe, et si leur cas a déjà été traité ou non ?
> 
> Merci !!


plein
pas forcément ici, mais partout : http://www.reddit.com/r/Guildwars2/c...ate/?limit=500

Et en général le perma ban c'est pour hack de compte, par un goldseller

le support va etre ton ami pendant un moment

----------


## Flipmode

Apparemment si je dis "fuck" pendant que je fais du RP parce que j'ai un background de méchant je me fais ban ? normal on aime pas les méchants à gentilville !

----------


## Madvince

> Je me disais bien qu'il y avait de la blague avec le nombre de teinte qu'on avait au début, c'est con mais ça vient de grave augmenter mon intérêt pour le jeu, j'en pleurerai de devoir taffer la jounée  
> 
> Petite chose concernant l'engorgement du serveur, j'ai plusieurs pote qui vont prendre le jeu, il arriveront à mettre leur compte sur Vizunah Square ou c'est chaud en ce moment ? On a une idée de quand le transfert de compte sera payant ? Jouer en groupé sur les serveurs de débordement, ça marche bien ?


Naaaan ! surtout si c'est pour le RvR , ne venez pas il n'y a plus de place...  ::sad::

----------


## Dragonlord

> Tiesn quelqu'un jouant avec tout les détails à fond pourrait me faire un screen pour voir un peu la différence avec ma config ? De préférence genre la campagne environnant le lieu de départ humain vu que c'est ma race.


Si j'ai encore le temps je te fait un screen sur mon cross de 7970  ::):

----------


## gmwakana

On a une estimation de la répartition de la population entre les serveurs?

----------


## Setzer

> Apparemment si je dis "fuck" pendant que je fais du RP parce que j'ai un background de méchant je me fais ban ? normal on aime pas les méchants à gentilville !


On peut être méchant et ne pas parler comme un charretier, mais bon après effectivement ce serait pas mal qu'ils fassent la part des choses pour éviter l'univers cul-cul.

----------


## Buite

Coin!

J'ai une petite question concernant GW2, elle a peut être déjà été traité si c'est le cas je m'en excuse.

En vous lisant je vois que rien qu'en précommande il y a déjà plus d'un million de joueur et que tous les jours depuis la release la communauté s'agrandit. Je vois aussi qu'il y a un système assez bien fait de serveur de débordement pour absorbé le flux de joueur quand il devient trop important. De plus GW2 n'est pas ce genre de MMO ou tous les mois on doit ouvrir le portefeuille pour pouvoir s'amuser en ligne.

Comment fait l'éditeur pour fournir un jeu de qualité (donc une bonne équipe de dev pendant des années) et une infrastructure serveur qui doit être assez importante (coût d'achat, d’installation, d'entretien, de fonctionnement) avec une prix de vente raisonnable (50 euros je crois) sans passez par un abonnement mensuel? Il y a du contenus payant en ligne?

Je trouve que c'est une très bonne politique de leur part, ça change de tous les MMO payant de ces dernières années qui ont beaucoup déçu et sont devenus des F2P assez banals.

----------


## SetaSensei

> Coin!
> 
> J'ai une petite question concernant GW2, elle a peut être déjà été traité si c'est le cas je m'en excuse.
> 
> En vous lisant je vois que rien qu'en précommande il y a déjà plus d'un million de joueur et que tous les jours depuis la release la communauté s'agrandit. Je vois aussi qu'il y a un système assez bien fait de serveur de débordement pour absorbé le flux de joueur quand il devient trop important. De plus GW2 n'est pas ce genre de MMO ou tous les mois on doit ouvrir le portefeuille pour pouvoir s'amuser en ligne.
> 
> Comment fait l'éditeur pour fournir un jeu de qualité (donc une bonne équipe de dev pendant des années) et une infrastructure serveur qui doit être assez importante (coût d'achat, d’installation, d'entretien, de fonctionnement) avec une prix de vente raisonnable (50 euros je crois) sans passez par un abonnement mensuel? Il y a du contenus payant en ligne?
> 
> Je trouve que c'est une très bonne politique de leur part, ça change de tous les MMO payant de ces dernières années qui ont beaucoup déçu et sont devenus des F2P assez banals.


Il y a un système de gemmes à acheter avec du vrai argent.
Sachant que c'est aussi achetable avec de l'argent ingame, c'est juste plus long à avoir (et encore ...).

EDIT : Gemmes qui donnent accès à des items cosmétiques, des services en jeu (transfert de serveur, nouveaux slots de personnages) ou à certains items comme des clés (lootables en jeu aussi).

----------


## Buite

Oki!

Mais est-ce que si on n'a pas recourt à ce système d'achat d'item (argent réel ou non) ça nous empêche de profiter à 100% du jeu?

----------


## Drayke

> Oki!
> 
> Mais est-ce que si on n'a pas recourt à ce système d'achat d'item (argent réel ou non) ça nous empêche de profiter à 100% du jeu?


Non, ce sont soit des items à vocation purement cosmétique, soit des items qui accélèrent le gain d'expérience.

----------


## SetaSensei

> Oki!
> 
> Mais est-ce que si on n'a pas recourt à ce système d'achat d'item (argent réel ou non) ça nous empêche de profiter à 100% du jeu?


Ca ne change rien.
Les clés servent à ouvrir certains coffres (si tu as joué à GW1, tu connais leur trip avec les clés et les coffres). Ceux-ci ne contiennent que des items utilitaires temporairement (boost d'XP, de craft, de vitesse, ...), cosmétiques (potions de transformation, teintures) ou d'autres clés.
Pas d'armes, armures ou autres.

----------


## Buite

Ah ben c'est cool!

Ça donne envie de l'essayer!

----------


## Madvince

Le plus important et le premier à prendre pour moi c'est l'augmentation du stockage dans la banque !

----------


## Shura974

> Premier test de gw2 sur mon m11x ; FAIL, bsod dès la rentré en jeu (après la selection des perso).
> Je vais trafiquer mes drivers pour voir d'où ça vient, mais c'est bizarre vu que le jeu devrait au moins être jouable avec tout au mini.


Ben moi avec mon Q6600, ma 9800GT et mes 4go de RAM j'ai du mal a atteindre les 30fps alors que sur The Wither 2 je le pouvais facilement ... va comprendre ... sa me dégoute ...

----------


## Chedaa

Question con, comment on divise les stacks de compos/bouffe... ?
Autre question con : les collections ça sert juste de grosse banque pour les items de craft en fait ?

----------


## SetaSensei

> Question con, comment on divise les stacks de compos/bouffe... ?
> Autre question con : les collections ça sert juste de grosse banque pour les items de craft en fait ?


1) Alt
2) Oui et pour les mini pets aussi.

----------


## Fredk

> Il y a un système de gemmes à acheter avec du vrai argent.
> Sachant que c'est aussi achetable avec de l'argent ingame, c'est juste plus long à avoir (et encore ...).
> EDIT : Gemmes qui donnent accès à des items cosmétiques, des services en jeu (transfert de serveur, nouveaux slots de personnages) ou à certains items comme des clés (lootables en jeu aussi).


Puis ils ont une gestion responsable des ressources internes et externes tout en jouant sur la qualité du travail, notamment artistique, pour leur garantir les revenus nécessaires (ventes du jeu, des packs achetables IG, des futures volets/add-ons, des produits dérivés).   Ils ont d'ailleurs perdu quelques pointures de leur staff au fil du temps, débauchés par les offres extravagantes et difficilement refusables d'autres éditeurs.

----------


## Drayke

> Question con, comment on divise les stacks de compos/bouffe... ?


De mémoire je crois que c'est ALT + bouton gauche.




> Autre question con : les collections ça sert juste de grosse banque pour les items de craft en fait ?


Oui.

Edith: Grillé  :tired:

----------


## Chedaa

Merci ! (dommage qu'on puisse pas utiliser les compos de craft directement depuis les collections par contre (obliger de tout ressortir pour rechercher des recettes.))

----------


## Arkane Derian

> C'est honnête, mais faut voir si les canards vont prendre la peine de TP pour ces bonus. C'est toute la question (j'ai pas eu l'impression que ça ait servi à beaucoup de monde).


Peut-être réfléchir à un système de bannière qu'on planterait à intervalle régulier (genre une fois tous les XX jour(s)/heure(s) ), histoire d'avoir un rendez vous à donner et qu'on puisse annoncer partout (forum, IG, Mumble). Je suppose que beaucoup de canards n'en ont pas profité parce qu'ils n'étaient pas au courant.

----------


## Thorkel

Surtout que maintenant on réfléchit à deux fois avant de se tp à tout va !

----------


## Caf

> Surtout que maintenant on réfléchit à deux fois avant de se tp à tout va !


Ouais tu risque de finir sur un serveur pleins de brésiliens.  ::ninja::

----------


## darkmanticora

> Ouais tu risque de finir sur un serveur pleins de brésiliens.



Ca peut en pousser certains a se TP volontairement  ::P:

----------


## Hem

> Ben moi avec mon Q6600, ma 9800GT et mes 4go de RAM j'ai du mal a atteindre les 30fps alors que sur The Wither 2 je le pouvais facilement ... va comprendre ... sa me dégoute ...


Y'a pas vraiment de logique avec ce genre de pc je pense. Ça dépend vraiment de l'optimisation des jeux.
Finalement ça marche, et avec quasiment tout au max (sauf reflet/ombre/3d), la framerate fait du yoyo entre 90 (sisi... va comprendre) et 30ips. Au final ça donne un truc... chelou. Faudrait que je teste sur plusieurs heures de jeu et les combats de masses style event et rvr.

ps: Fait gaffe à la T° du pc, perso je perd la moitié de mes ips quand je le laisse 30sec sans support ventilé.

----------


## Thorkel

> Ouais tu risque de finir sur un serveur pleins de brésiliens.


Je pensais surtout à la question financière !

----------


## SetaSensei

> Ouais tu risque de finir sur un serveur pleins de brésiliens.


Huehuehuehuehuehuehue.
 ::ninja:: 

J'ai jamais eu de soucis sur les overflows, à part les français qui râlent parce ce que ça parle pas leur langue...

----------


## Dragonlord

Bon bah c'est parti pour le téléchargement ... 68 000 fichiers  ::o:

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Très étrange : je viens de recevoir un mail me disant que j'avais fait une demande de réinitialisation de mon mot de passe, chose que je n'ai jamais fait évidemment.

----------


## MrGr33N

> Huehuehuehuehuehuehue.
> 
> 
> J'ai jamais eu de soucis sur les overflows, à part les _gens_ qui râlent parce ce que ça parle pas leur langue...


Fix'd, j'ai vu pas mal de non francophones se plaindre des gens qui parlent une autre langue.

----------


## Gordor

> Très étrange : je viens de recevoir un mail me disant que j'avais fait une demande de réinitialisation de mon mot de passe, chose que je n'ai jamais fait évidemment.


... lire ... premiere page ...

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Désolé, j'ai un peu de mal à m'y retrouver tellement c'est le merdier sur cette première page.

----------


## Orhin

Alors pour ceux qui demandaient des screens, voici un premier screen avec toutes les options à fond :



Et voici un deuxième avec la configuration que j'utilise pour jouer :



Techniquement le jeu est beau pour un MMORPG, les textures sont fines la majorité des modèles (surtout pour les personnages) sont plutôt détaillés niveau polygones.
Pas de soucis à ce niveau là donc.
Mais ce qui fait surtout son charme c'est vraiment la direction artistique dirigée de main de maitre par Arena.net (sauf les armures de départ féminine qui font ressembler la moitié des personnages à des écolières  :Gerbe: , faut pas déconner non plus).

Quand à la fluidité, cela dépend apparemment vraiment de votre configuration et des drivers à jour peuvent faire la différence.

Personnellement j'ai une "bonne" configuration de gamer (~800~€ à l'époque) mais qui commence à un peu vieillir : I5 760 overclocké à 3.5GHz (2.80 de base), ATI HD5850 overclockée de 15-20% environ et 4Go de Ram
Je joue avec toutes les options à fond sauf le _rendu d'échantillonage_ qui est en *natif* et le _filtrage des textures optimal_ qui est *désactivé*.
On voit bien le rendu sur le screen que j'ai posté plus haut (même si cela ne rend pas aussi bien qu'en vidéo) et je tourne pour info à _45fps minimum_.
 :;):

----------


## Voodoonice

> Ça donne envie de l'essayer!


Je confirme, très envie moi aussi  :Bave:

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

*Shooooooo...*


*...ryuuuuuuken !*

----------


## BlackFox

> Alors pour ceux qui demandaient des screens, voici un premier screen avec toutes les options à fond


Merci beaucoup ! Bon je sais pas où est ce bateau, je l'ai pas encore vu (dans la ville principale humaine ? A l'arche du lion) mais ça m'a l'air bien plus beau que sur mon Core 2 Duo E8500 avec ma GTX 280. Mais ça va, la différence est pas non plus énorme, c'est pas Deus Ex 1 versus Crysis. Bon je vais quand même craquer pour un petit i5 3570K + GTX 670.

EDIT : ha oui par contre avec les screens de Captain_Cowkill, je vois une grosse différence, moi qui est plus habitué aux herbes + forêt que je vois avec mon petit niveau 7

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Alors je précise :
- j'ai désactivé l'AA
- j'ai mis les ombres en medium
- tout le reste est activé/à fond
- je suis en 1920*1080.

----------


## Madval

Hop je suis sur Vizunah Square, et ma femme aussi me rejoindra dès qu'elle pourra je pense.
Bon bah j'espère être dans la guilde si ça remarche un jour  :;):  En attendant mon perso est un Charr et se nomme Valpay  ::): 
Fabuleux ce jeu !

----------


## Sariyah

Bizarre, je viens de recevoir un courrier avec une amulette lvl 35 jointe sur un de mes persos (lvl 7) d'une certaine Cyllïa. Une fan sans doute.  ::P:

----------


## JeP

Autres questiooonnns, le RvR c'est le WvWvW ? Quand je lis qu'il y a "plus de place", c'est à dire ? C'est pas un système d'inscription, mais de gens présent, non ? Donc plus de place, autant pour les nouveaux que pour les vieux routards non ?

Oh, et y'a moyen de se grouper rapidement si on commence avec deux races différentes ? Via les portails Asura on peut aller dans toutes les capitales rapidement dès la mission d'intro finie ?

----------


## Zepolak

> Apparemment si je dis "fuck" pendant que je fais du RP parce que j'ai un background de méchant je me fais ban ? normal on aime pas les méchants à gentilville !


Non tu ne te feras pas ban. Si tu insultes des joueurs avec ton fuck par contre, tu prends des risques.




> On peut être méchant et ne pas parler comme un  charretier, mais bon après effectivement ce serait pas mal qu'ils  fassent la part des choses pour éviter l'univers cul-cul.


Ils font la part des choses. Lisez le reddit pour voir les propos qui ont valu des ban. Y a beaucoup de fakes qui circulent, tandis que sur le Reddit où Anet réponds, les cas de bans sont évidents.




> Peut-être réfléchir à un système de  bannière qu'on planterait à intervalle régulier (genre une fois tous les  XX jour(s)/heure(s) ), histoire d'avoir un rendez vous à donner et  qu'on puisse annoncer partout (forum, IG, Mumble). Je suppose que  beaucoup de canards n'en ont pas profité parce qu'ils n'étaient pas au  courant.


Oui en effet, bonne idée ça. Genre à 20h et 21h par exemple ? Et quelles bannières ? Parce que j'ai fait l'annonce 2 fois sur le chan guilde et suis passé l'annoncer sur le mumble. Si ça sert à 30 personnes, ok, mais si ça sert à 5, pas ok  ::):

----------


## Skiant

> Autres questiooonnns, le RvR c'est le WvWvW ? Quand je lis qu'il y a "plus de place", c'est à dire ? C'est pas un système d'inscription, mais de gens présent, non ? Donc plus de place, autant pour les nouveaux que pour les vieux routards non ?


Oui, RvR = Royaume vs Royaume. WvWvW = World vs World vs World. Aussi appelé "W3" par les fainéants (dont moi).

Les places sont limitées par carte en W3, environ 150-200 slots par carte pour chaque serveur. Ce qui veut dire qu'avec les 4 cartes W3, on a en environ 600-800 places pour Vizunah, premiers arrivés, premiers servis.




> Oh, et y'a moyen de se grouper rapidement si on commence avec deux races différentes ? Via les portails Asura on peut aller dans toutes les capitales rapidement dès la mission d'intro finie ?


Ouais.

----------


## JeP

Okééé, merci !

----------


## Illmess

> Les places sont limitées par carte en W3, environ 150-200 slots par carte pour chaque serveur. Ce qui veut dire qu'avec les 4 cartes W3, on a en environ 600-800 places pour Vizunah, premiers arrivés, premiers servis.


Plus précisément, le nombre de places au total est de 2000 tous serveurs confondus (500/carte), soit 666 par serveur au total (166/carte).

----------


## Orhin

> Bon je sais pas où est ce bateau, je l'ai pas encore vu (dans la ville principale humaine ? A l'arche du lion)


 Oui, le screen est pris à partir d'un panorama situé au dessus de la "place du marché" de l'Arche du Lion.
Faut lever les yeux pour voir tous ça.  :;):

----------


## canope

Quand est ce qu'on aura un section GW2 pour pouvoir parler des classes/builds/pvp compétitif/www/pve donjon etc etc ?
Au fur et à mesure des semaines qui vont passer, on va louper une tonne d'infos parce que perdues au milieu d'autres infos intéressantes, de screens plus ou moins jolis, de gueguerrre  entre canards et de flood.

----------


## Caf

> Alors pour ceux qui demandaient des screens, voici un premier screen avec toutes les options à fond :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/a9d...d42930df1b.jpg
> 
> Et voici un deuxième avec la configuration que j'utilise pour jouer :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/fc7...0fbfce79b3.jpg
> 
> Techniquement le jeu est beau pour un MMORPG, les textures sont fines la majorité des modèles (surtout pour les personnages) sont plutôt détaillés niveau polygones.
> ...


Bon il faudrait que j'OC mon matos alors, parceque je suis à 50fps maxi.. I5 750, HD5770 et 4Go.

----------


## HoStyle

Ça se trouve dans les collines de Kresse, au sud du fief du sorcier, et je sais pas comment y aller  ::(: 

Une idée ?

----------


## Orhin

> Bon il faudrait que l'OC mon matos alors. I5 750, HD5770 et 4Go.


 Si ton PC est bien ventilé (et que tu n'as pas le ventirad de base sur ton proco), l'I5 s'overclock de 30% sans aucun soucis.
Et la 5770 s'overclock assez facilement aussi.  :;): 




> http://i.imgur.com/tTwTw.jpg
> Ça se trouve dans les collines de Kresse, au sud du fief du sorcier, et je sais pas comment y aller
> 
> Une idée ?


On pouvait déjà l'apercevoir dans GW1 mais le chateau était inaccessible.
Des rumeurs circulent qu'il y'aurait un succès à réaliser (puzzle jump ?) en y allant dans GW2 mais rien de précis à ce sujet.

----------


## SetaSensei

> Quand est ce qu'on aura un section GW2 pour pouvoir parler des classes/builds/pvp compétitif/www/pve donjon etc etc ?
> Au fur et à mesure des semaines qui vont passer, on va louper une tonne d'infos parce que perdues au milieu d'autres infos intéressantes, de screens plus ou moins jolis, de gueguerrre  entre canards et de flood.


J'ai remonté l'info auprès des pères fondateurs, ils ont dit comme moi :




> On verra dans 15 jours.


Du coup, bah on verra dans 15 jours.  ::trollface::

----------


## Say hello

> sauf les armures de départ féminine qui font ressembler la moitié des personnages à des écolières , faut pas déconner non plus


Si tu vois une écolière avec une tenue comparable à celle de départ d'une élémentaliste humaine c'est dangereux et douteux.  :tired:

----------


## Aghora

Ca va, c'est pas Tera non plus :/.

----------


## CanardNoir

Bon enfin j'ai réussis à mettre les pied dans les catacombes d'Ascalon. C'était vraiment symap l'ambiance du donjon est vraiment réussis merci aux canards présents. \o/

Je suis juste un peu dubitatif, je n'ai pas vraiment vu de jeu en équipe, chacun fait son business dans son coin (se soigner, éviter les dégâts, dps) du coup c'est le bordel permanent et je n'ai pas eu vraiment l'impression d'un jeu de groupe très construit, en plus on a quasiment pas de façon d'agir sur les boss en gros on claque les cd dés qu'on peut en surveillant les zone d'ae et basta, le reste c'est un savant mélange de bricolage et de rez en chaîne pendant les combats. 

Bon après première instance, on ne connais pas les mobs, ni nos classes ni la façon de jouer qui est vraiment différente, ça peut venir de la aussi. En tout cas j'ai hâte de tester en mode explo maintenant avec des canards.

----------


## Orhin

> Si tu vois une écolière avec une tenue comparable à celle de départ d'une élémentaliste humaine c'est dangereux et douteux.


 J'exagère bien sur, mais les tenues de départ restent quand même ultra-clichés et d'un gout douteux parfois. (syndrome du moins de peau couverte = plus de défense)
Perso ça casse complètement de character design qui était pourtant bien foutu, heureusement que des skins bien sympa existent après.

----------


## CanardNoir

> J'exagère bien sur, mais les tenues de départ restent quand même ultra-clichés et d'un gout douteux parfois. (syndrome du moins de peau couverte = plus de défense)
> Perso ça casse complètement de character design qui était pourtant bien foutu, heureusement que des skins bien sympa existent à plus haut level.


+100 et ça me rassure de savoir qu'on peut mettre autre chose à des niveaux plus élevés parce que la ça me dissuade carrément de monter n'importe quoi avec des boobs en Norn/humain.

----------


## Hem

C'est totalement l'inverse pour le cuir oO

On passe de la doudoune rembourrée (lv1) à l'armure-string (lv80)

----------


## pierrehugues

En meme temps, heureusement que le skin de départ est pourri..ca motive pour avancer  ::):

----------


## Orhin

Et c'est là qu'on est content que les pierres de transmutations existent.  ::lol:: 

Pour ceux ne connaissant pas le principe, on prend deux armures puis on choisit les stats d'une des deux, la rune d'une des deux et le skin d'une des deux.
Pour enfin avoir des armures high-level avec une bonne gueule.

Ces pierres sont dispo dans le shop in-game mais on en drop aussi avec les puzzle-jump et lorsqu'on complète entièrement une zone.  :;):

----------


## Thom'

> http://i.imgur.com/tTwTw.jpg
> Ça se trouve dans les collines de Kresse, au sud du fief du sorcier, et je sais pas comment y aller 
> 
> Une idée ?


Apparemment c'est un clin d'oeil de GW1, je crois pas que ce soit accessible...pour l'instant du moins  :B):

----------


## BlackFox

> Je suis juste un peu dubitatif, je n'ai pas vraiment vu de jeu en équipe, chacun fait son business dans son coin (se soigner, éviter les dégâts, dps) du coup c'est le bordel permanent et je n'ai pas eu vraiment l'impression d'un jeu de groupe très construit


Pour le peu que j'en ai vu, c'est clairement ce qui m'a sauté aux yeux et que je regrette un peu. Dans GW1, les combats étaient vraiment tactiques, fallait bien choisir son chemin, suivant les rondes des mobs tu voyais ce que tu faisais... Là c'est tout le monde dessus, on spam les sorts, on voit pas trop quel mob on cible... Ca fait beaucoup plus brouillon




> http://i.imgur.com/tTwTw.jpg
> Ça se trouve dans les collines de Kresse, au sud du fief du sorcier, et je sais pas comment y aller 
> 
> Une idée ?


Haha, c'est pas le chateau qu'on voit dans la quête du mage noir ou un truc du genre dans le 1er GW ? La première quête du jeu qui était bien bien longue.

----------


## trex

> http://i.imgur.com/tTwTw.jpg
> Ça se trouve dans les collines de Kresse, au sud du fief du sorcier, et je sais pas comment y aller 
> 
> Une idée ?


Pas dur, 2000 gemme le donjon payant.  ::ninja::

----------


## pierrehugues

> Et c'est là qu'on est content que les pierres de transmutations existent. 
> 
> Pour ceux ne connaissant pas le principe, on prend deux armures puis on choisit les stats d'une des deux, la rune d'une des deux et le skin d'une des deux.
> Pour enfin avoir des armures high-level avec une bonne gueule.
> 
> Ces pierres sont dispo dans le shop in-game mais on en drop aussi avec les puzzle-jump et lorsqu'on complète entièrement une zone.


sympa !!

Purée y a pas un guide de jeu pour connaitre tout ca??!

----------


## CanardNoir

> Pour le peu que j'en ai vu, c'est clairement ce qui m'a sauté aux yeux et que je regrette un peu. Dans GW1, les combats étaient vraiment tactiques, fallait bien choisir son chemin, suivant les rondes des mobs tu voyais ce que tu faisais... Là c'est tout le monde dessus, on spam les sorts, on voit pas trop quel mob on cible... Ca fait beaucoup plus brouillon


Après c'est une première impression sur le premier donjon, j'imagine que ça va évoluer que ce soit la coordination aussi bien que les exigences des donjons donc wait and see. En attendant j'avais pas fait une realease de MMO aussi agréable, tout est sympa à faire, l'explo, le pve, le pvp, le craft c'est fluide, fun, dépaysant bref manque plus que l'hôtel des ventes.

----------


## Drayke

> Pour le peu que j'en ai vu, c'est clairement ce qui m'a sauté aux yeux et que je regrette un peu. Dans GW1, les combats étaient vraiment tactiques, fallait bien choisir son chemin, suivant les rondes des mobs tu voyais ce que tu faisais... Là c'est tout le monde dessus, on spam les sorts, on voit pas trop quel mob on cible... Ca fait beaucoup plus brouillon


Là dessus je te rassure d'entrée, au bout d'un moment, le jeu devient parfaitement lisible, c'est juste un coup à prendre. 

Idem pour le côté tactique qui ne vient qu'après avoir réellement pris sa classe en main. Spammer les sorts ça va un moment, mais n'importe quel Fort-Ranikien est capable de le faire aussi. La différence tactique viendra du skill du joueur et de sa capacité à sortir la bonne compétence au bon moment, en synchro avec son équipe. Et il y a fort à faire.

----------


## Tygra

Ouais je crois surtout que c'est le premier donjon, et d'après ce que j'en entends, ça se plaint souvent de sa grande difficulté. Alors qu'on le trouvera probablement super facile dans 3 mois, quand on saura vraiment jouer  :;):

----------


## Caf

> Si ton PC est bien ventilé (et que tu n'as pas le ventirad de base sur ton proco), l'I5 s'overclock de 30% sans aucun soucis.
> Et la 5770 s'overclock assez facilement aussi.




Je pense que ça devrait aller avec ma dernière acquisition du dessus.
Mais bon va falloir que je me penche sur une façon pas trop relou de gagner dans les 30% de perfs surtout que ce jeu est CPU limited ce qui est intéressant dans ce cas la.
Je vais aller faire un tour dans la partie hardware du fofo ou alors si tu as quelques tuto pour oc le cpu + la carte graph à me faire suivre, je suis pas contre.

Ps : Désolé pour le HS, ça concerne indirectement le jeu.

----------


## BlackFox

Ha tiens je crois avoir retrouvé la quête : *Les infamies de Galrath*. Mais le chateau est pas tout à fait pareil

----------


## Gordor

Pour moi c'est la seule interrogation qu'il me reste dans GW2, les donjons et le teamplay associé a la disparition de "la sainte trinité".
Un vrai mystère vu de mon level 18, et ca me fait un peu peur, j'espère ne pas être décu.

----------


## Monsieur Odd

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/78dd9d1...e14c8b4788.jpg
> 
> Je pense que ça devrait aller avec ma dernière acquisition du dessus.
> Mais bon va falloir que je me penche sur une façon pas trop relou de gagner dans les 30% de perfs surtout que ce jeu est CPU limited ce qui est intéressant dans ce cas la.
> Je vais aller faire un tour dans la partie hardware du fofo ou alors si tu as quelques tuto pour oc le cpu + la carte graph à me faire suivre, je suis pas contre.
> 
> Ps : Désolé pour le HS, ça concerne indirectement le jeu.


Non, tout le monde s'en fout, il y a une section hardware.  :tired:

----------


## Setzer

> Ha tiens je crois avoir retrouvé la quête : *Les infamies de Galrath*. Mais le chateau est pas tout à fait pareil
> 
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_XWfFpYwrnm...Bla%2BRaie.jpg


C'est là qu'on mesure l'évolution graphique quand même ^^.

Par contre les invit' de guilde qui merdent c'est quand même chiant pour un jeu qui se nomme Guild Wars...

----------


## Drayke

> Par contre les invit' de guilde qui merdent c'est quand même chiant pour un jeu qui se nomme Guild Wars...


Faut se battre avec le jeu pour se faire guilder, je trouve ça parfaitement approprié  ::ninja::

----------


## Tygra

Rappel 157 : Guild Wars n'a aucune rapport avec les guildes présentes dans le jeu ou encore le GvG.
Voilà, vous pouvez reprendre la discussion normale  ::ninja::

----------


## Kobal

Salut les canards  ::): 

Sur le wiki officiel, je lis ceci:



> Une guilde peut accueillir 100 joueurs venant de n'importe quel Serveur. Cependant, seuls les membres du même serveur peuvent aller en McM ensemble. Nous parlons bien ici de joueur et non de perso car c'est le compte qui rejoint la guilde. Une fois un compte guildé, tous ses persos sont invités dans cette guilde.


Et donc, là, en l'état, on a combien de joueurs différents dans la guilde des Coinz?
En gros, est ce qu'on approche de la limite?

----------


## kikifumducu

Pour rassurer les indécis, les donjons en mode exploration sont justes "monstrueux" de difficulté ! ::O: 

On a essayé avec 3 autres canards les Catacombes en exploration. On était lvl 45+, la zone nous rabaisse au lvl 35 ( mais on garde le stuff et les sorts 45 ). On est arrivé jusqu'à ce qui nous semblait la zone finale de l'exploration sans trop de difficulté.
Mais à partir de là, impossible d'avancer dans la quête : c'était juste trop dur pour ne pas vous spoiler  ::sad:: . On s'est fait rouster en boucle pendant 2h.  ::o: 
On a alors compris que les donjons en mode exploration étaient quasiment réservés à des lvl 80 ( pour avoir le stuff adéquat ) et à une team de 5 ultra bien configurée et organisée aux petits oignons. Nous, par exemple, ils nous manquaient de l'Aoe, du contrôle de zone et du soin. ( en plus on était que 4 et non 5, mais on avait jamais eu besoin d'être 5 dans les donjons lvl 30 et 40 auparavant  :B): )
Bref, agréablement surpris par la difficulté de la chose  ::): , impossible à faire en y allant tête baissée.

----------


## Monsieur Odd

Il me semble qu'Insert CoinZ est à plus de 200.

----------


## Drayke

Pour ça il faudrait que les invites arrêtent de déconner et qu'on puisse voir la liste effective.

----------


## SetaSensei

> http://i.imgur.com/tTwTw.jpg
> Ça se trouve dans les collines de Kresse, au sud du fief du sorcier, et je sais pas comment y aller 
> 
> Une idée ?


Quand on aura les montures volantes ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Thorkel

> Ha tiens je crois avoir retrouvé la quête : *Les infamies de Galrath*. Mais le chateau est pas tout à fait pareil
> 
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_XWfFpYwrnm...Bla%2BRaie.jpg


Haha les infamies de Galrath....LA quête de GW1....en même temps si je me souviens bien le gain d'xp était monstrueux pour l'époque, pour une quête et pour prophétie !

----------


## Orhin

> Salut les canards 
> 
> Sur le wiki officiel, je lis ceci:
> 
> Et donc, là, en l'état, on a combien de joueurs différents dans la guilde des Coinz?
> En gros, est ce qu'on approche de la limite?


On peux repousser la limite avec les améliorations de guilde.
Pour l'instant il y a 255 membres enregistrés dans le guilde in-game.  :;):

----------


## Caf

> Quand on aura les montures volantes ?


Ou des ailes.  ::trollface::

----------


## Kobal

> On peux repousser la limite avec les améliorations de guilde.
> Pour l'instant il y a 255 membres enregistrés dans le guilde in-game.


Ok, merci  ::):  (et Monsieur Odd aussi)
Je tenterai de vous rejoindre, quand les invitations seront à nouveau disponible...

----------


## Say hello

> J'exagère bien sur, mais les tenues de départ restent quand même ultra-clichés et d'un gout douteux parfois. (syndrome du moins de peau couverte = plus de défense)
> Perso ça casse complètement de character design qui était pourtant bien foutu, heureusement que des skins bien sympa existent après.


Je préfère quand même en ce sens :
Tu commence bas lvl avec une armure de pouilleux qui vaut que dalle, et plus tu monte plus ton armure est efficace, couvrante et distinguée.  :Cigare:

----------


## Kurita

Gardez moi une place hein.
Plus que 11 jours et je peux jouer.  ::ninja::

----------


## Dragonlord

Si je désire rejoindre les canards , c'est bien place vinuzah ? ça n'a pas changé ? . 

J'ai pas envie de me tromper

----------


## Drayke

> Si je désire rejoindre les canards , c'est bien place vinuzah ? ça n'a pas changé ? . 
> 
> J'ai pas envie de me tromper


C'est bien ça.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Relis le titre du topic, ça n'a pas changé depuis le premier post : Vizunah. Quoique vu le bordel ambiant t as ptet pas tort de demander ^^

----------


## Shinpokomon

On veut une section !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Caf

> On veut une section !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


This.

----------


## Monsieur Odd

> J'ai remonté l'info auprès des pères fondateurs, ils ont dit comme moi :
> 
> Du coup, bah on verra dans 15 jours.


...

----------


## Norochj

> On veut une section !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Commences par ouvrir un topic avec ce que tu veux mettre dedans et qui n'a pas sa place sur ce topic.

----------


## Okuru

> Bon enfin j'ai réussis à mettre les pied dans les catacombes d'Ascalon. C'était vraiment symap l'ambiance du donjon est vraiment réussis merci aux canards présents. \o/
> 
> Je suis juste un peu dubitatif, je n'ai pas vraiment vu de jeu en équipe, chacun fait son business dans son coin (se soigner, éviter les dégâts, dps) du coup c'est le bordel permanent et je n'ai pas eu vraiment l'impression d'un jeu de groupe très construit, en plus on a quasiment pas de façon d'agir sur les boss en gros on claque les cd dés qu'on peut en surveillant les zone d'ae et basta, le reste c'est un savant mélange de bricolage et de rez en chaîne pendant les combats. 
> 
> Bon après première instance, on ne connais pas les mobs, ni nos classes ni la façon de jouer qui est vraiment différente, ça peut venir de la aussi. En tout cas j'ai hâte de tester en mode explo maintenant avec des canards.


D'ailleurs, désolé de ne pas avoir pu finir... l'orage aura fini par gagné.

Perso, en tant que voleur, les mobs devaient me taper dans les genoux, j'me retrouvais souvent en train de ramper...  ::P:

----------


## Maderone

Y'a encore des soucis avec le tchat de guilde ou c'est que moi qui bug?

----------


## Madvince

> Quand on aura les montures volantes ?


Et il y a matière pour du nouveau contenu:  il  y a par exemple dans l'Arche du lion un endroit où des ouvriers travaillent sur plusieurs portails azuras, à priori en construction.  Une entrée pour un futur addon  ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Shinpokomon

Kodan, Tengu, Hylek  ::trollface::

----------


## Shura974

Bon sa me fait chier. Il faut quoi comme matos pour jouer honorablement à ce jeu ? Je veux du réglage "moyen" et 30fps constant. Mon choix s'oriente plus vers un portable. Merci d'avance  ::):  ... et au passa ge c'est quoi cette histoire que le jeu est CPU limited ? Sa veux dire quoi ?

----------


## Thom'

D'ailleurs c'est pas un peu dommage d'être sur Vizunah avec toutes les grosses guildes FR ? Niveau équilibrage et affrontement ça pue un peu du cul.

----------


## Alchimist

Sur Jade Sea il y a Millenium et Origin Online, ca équilibre un peu.
Je cherche toujours des personnes pour les Catacombes d'Ascalon, soit tout de suite, soit tard dans la soirée.

---------- Post added at 18h15 ---------- Previous post was at 18h14 ----------




> Et il y a matière pour du nouveau contenu:  il  y a par exemple dans l'Arche du lion un endroit où des ouvriers travaillent sur plusieurs portails azuras, à priori en construction.  Une entrée pour un futur addon  ?


Pareil au fort des Vielleurs ou à Noirfaucon, au Promontoire Divin il y a plein de mini-jeu pas encore actif …

----------


## Drayke

Sinon les invites de guilde ? Toujours dans les choux ?  :tired:

----------


## Malakit

J'ai l'impression que malgré la volonté de faire disparaitre la "sainte trinité", à un moment la difficulté des donjons va montrer les limites de cette methode.

Le manque de heal va se faire sentir (moins pour les tank je pense, les classes cac peuvent continuer à occuper ce rôle). 
Du coup, moi qui ai toujours aimé jouer soutien, je me pose 2 questions
-Quelles classes sont actuellement les meilleur healer? (j'en entendu elem, gardien, envout...)
-A t'on une chance de voir une classe orienté plus soigneur dans un futur addon ou la politique d'Anet est non négociable?

----------


## helldraco

> Bon sa me fait chier. Il faut quoi comme matos pour jouer honorablement à ce jeu ? Je veux du réglage "moyen" et 30fps constant. Mon choix s'oriente plus vers un portable. Merci d'avance  ... et au passa ge c'est quoi cette histoire que le jeu est CPU limited ? Sa veux dire quoi ?


Le jeu tire beaucoup sur le CPU apparemment. En gros, même si t'as la dernière CG over the top, si tu as un un CPU qui remplit tout juste les conditions de base (un C2D à 2Ghtz quoi), bha tu ne pourras pas faire cracher ses tripes au jeu.
A contrario, avec un CPU moyen de gamme et une CG moyen de gamme aussi, tu t'en tireras beaucoup mieux.

(en ultra simple c'est ça)
(tu devrais faire un tour sur le topic des configs de canards, m'est avis qu'avec les kits d'upgrade tu devrais trouver ton bonheur/te mettre au niveau sans trop te ruiner  :;):  )

----------


## Shinpokomon

> Commences par ouvrir un topic avec ce que tu veux mettre dedans et qui n'a pas sa place sur ce topic.


Au moins un nouveau thread pour le craft, histoire de passer ses petites annonces, ce que certains crafteurs peuvent craft/contre quoi etc ...

----------


## Dragonlord

Bon j'ai crée mon perso , Helldraco charr rodeur . 

Je suis complètement perdu par rapport à wow , j'avance dans mon histoire mais je comprend pas tout .

----------


## Elidjah

Tous mes sacs sont pleins, et ma banque est pleine aussi. Faut vite que l'HV fonctionne, ca va déborder.

----------


## Say hello

> Au moins un nouveau thread pour le craft, histoire de passer ses petites annonces, ce que certains crafteurs peuvent craft/contre quoi etc ...


Surtout histoire de passer ses recommandation , et éventuellement les meilleurs coin pour chopper rapidement de la ressources (par exemple pour le cuivre, dans la vallée de la reine y'a une caverne d'ettins qui est entouré de 4-5 gisements et en contient un normal et un riche. Par contre faut latter une paire d'ettins dont un vétéran entouré de 3 autres.)

----------


## Fredk

> Bon sa me fait chier. Il faut quoi comme matos pour jouer honorablement à ce jeu ? Je veux du réglage "moyen" et 30fps constant. Mon choix s'oriente plus vers un portable. Merci d'avance  ... et au passa ge c'est quoi cette histoire que le jeu est CPU limited ? Sa veux dire quoi ?


J'ai une 9800GT comme toi avec un Quad Core i5 et 8 gigots et ça tourne pas mal - ça reste fluide tout ça.

----------


## atavus

Est-ce que quelqu'u sait comment aller dans cette zone chez les asura ?
Je craque :


Sinon les inivtes de guilde marche enfin ?

----------


## Tim l'enchanteur

Oui, il faut aller au sud du réacteur dans lequel il y a l'énorme élémentaire de feu (je me souviens plus du nom). Sur la gauche de la carte, donc, juste en dessous du réacteur, il y a une grotte avec un portail asura qui t'amènera ici.

----------


## Atilili

> Est-ce que quelqu'u sait comment aller dans cette zone chez les asura ?
> Je craque :
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/410...d2a99d8874.jpg
> 
> Sinon les inivtes de guilde marche enfin ?


A l'ouest tu as une grotte dans le flanc de la montagne avec un portail qui te téléporte là

----------


## atavus

> A l'ouest tu as une grotte dans le flanc de la montagne avec un portail qui te téléporte là





> Oui, il faut aller au sud du réacteur dans lequel il y a l'énorme élémentaire de feu (je me souviens plus du nom). Sur la gauche de la carte, donc, juste en dessous du réacteur, il y a une grotte avec un portail asura qui t'amènera ici.

----------


## Tygra

> J'ai l'impression que malgré la volonté de faire disparaitre la "sainte trinité", à un moment la difficulté des donjons va montrer les limites de cette methode.
> 
> Le manque de heal va se faire sentir (moins pour les tank je pense, les classes cac peuvent continuer à occuper ce rôle). 
> Du coup, moi qui ai toujours aimé jouer soutien, je me pose 2 questions
> -Quelles classes sont actuellement les meilleur healer? (j'en entendu elem, gardien, envout...)
> -A t'on une chance de voir une classe orienté plus soigneur dans un futur addon ou la politique d'Anet est non négociable?


Apparemment le meilleur heal pour le moment c'est Warrior (en mode shouts+banners). Le war mérite un bon coup de nerf de toute façon  ::P: 
Je pense qu'ils ont suffisamment communiqué sur l'abandon de la trinité pour qu'on ne voit pas de healer débarquer. Enfin les rares qui essayent de recréer la trinité en jeu se font latter la gueule, parce que les tanks ne tankent pas et les healers ne healent pas. 
Il faut juste se sortir du crane la grosse habitude de compter sur les autres pour sa barre de vie, et s'adapter à une nouvelle façon de jouer. On pourra évaluer dans quelques mois si effectivement le système marche ou non, mais ils ont l'air confiants chez Anet.

----------


## Erkin_

Quelles sont les classes les plus boudées/moins jouées ?

----------


## Flipmode

Trompé de message.

----------


## helldraco

> Bon j'ai crée mon perso , Helldraco charr rodeur . 
> 
> Je suis complètement perdu par rapport à wow , j'avance dans mon histoire mais je comprend pas tout .


 ::O: 

I am a legend !  ::lol::

----------


## HoStyle

> Quelles sont les classes les plus boudées/moins jouées ?


Envouteur/ingénieur/Nécroman

@Atavus : je te comprends tellement, avec un canard on a passé facilement 1h à chercher, en tournant tout autour jusqu'à demandé sur le chan général où un mec a organisé un groupe de dix personnes pour y aller, bref le délire total  ::): ...

----------


## Noache

> Oui, il faut aller au sud du réacteur dans lequel il y a l'énorme élémentaire de feu (je me souviens plus du nom). Sur la gauche de la carte, donc, juste en dessous du réacteur, il y a une grotte avec un portail asura qui t'amènera ici.


Wow punaise, l'event avec l’élémentaire de feu dans la centrale était assez épique.
J'ai débarqué, il lui restait 1/3 de vie, il nous a fallu encore une bonne demi-heure pour l'achever (sans compter 5-10 morts pour moi...), pourtant on était beaucoup de joueurs.

C'était bieng.

----------


## doudou1408

Bon c'est Lag-Land en ce moment  ::):

----------


## Elidjah

Arena.NET s’apprêterait à bloquer les ventes pour préserver la qualité de jeu (ceux qui attendent 3 heures avant de MvM comprendront).

http://techland.time.com/2012/08/29/...me-experience/

On peut rêver, non ?

----------


## Alchimist

Comment fait-on pour avoir de nouvelle tenue de ville ? Marchand, artisanat, loot ? Répondez maintenant.


Spoiler Alert! 


Au fait, je suis le seul à changer de vêtements dans les capitales ?

----------


## Karibou

Foutu Jump Puzzle de Metrica  ::'(: 
(sinon, quelqu'un sait comment aller au point remarquable tout à l'est de Metrica? Celui dans le batiment de l'Encestre)
[edit] Pas lu la page d'avant ^^

----------


## Shinpokomon

Trop de joueurs ayant acheté le jeu  ::trollface::

----------


## Say hello

> Comment fait-on pour avoir de nouvelle tenue de ville ? Marchand, artisanat, loot ? Répondez maintenant.
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Au fait, je suis le seul à changer de vêtements dans les capitales ?


Boutique aux gemmes.
Peut être de la transmutation, j'ai pas essayé.

----------


## lokham

> Arena.NET s’apprêterait à bloquer les ventes pour préserver la qualité de jeu (ceux qui attendent 3 heures avant de MvM comprendront).
> 
> http://techland.time.com/2012/08/29/...me-experience/
> 
> On peut rêver, non ?


 ::O:  En quoi bloquer les ventes seraient mieux pour eux que de rajouter des serveurs  ?

C'est un calvaire ce soir, 10s de lag à chaque action. Je reviendrais en jeu plus tard  ::(:

----------


## Say hello

Parce que c'est pas forcément purement matériel et que ça les arrangerait de contrôler le flot de joueurs pour déjà corriger ce qui déconne plutôt que de se taper en même temps des problème d'échelonnement ?

----------


## Elidjah

World Of Warcraft l'avait fait aussi à l'époque.

----------


## atavus

Je suis constamment déco depuis 20h00; çà vous le fait ?

----------


## Setzer

non j'étais co à l'instant

----------


## Dragonlord

> I am a legend !


Oh pardon , je voulais pas te piquer le pseudo pas fait exprés  ::lol::

----------


## Vaaahn

> Comment fait-on pour avoir de nouvelle tenue de ville ? Marchand, artisanat, loot ? Répondez maintenant.
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Au fait, je suis le seul à changer de vêtements dans les capitales ?




Spoiler Alert! 


Tain, je suis pas le seul  ::O:

----------


## gnouman

Non moi aussi je change je porte même mes belles lunettes Geek trop la classe.

J'aimerai aussi savoir s'il y a d'autres vêtements social mais rien vue pour le moment autre que ceux sur le comptoir.

Mise à part ça le système de mise à niveau du compte à partie d'une versio preacheté c'est quand même de la grosse merde!

----------


## Koumal

Moi aussi  je me suis deco, gros lag qui s'est transformé en blocage, fais plus partie d'une guilde,... 
je vais me doucher du coup et je reviens...

----------


## helldraco

> Oh pardon , je voulais pas te piquer le pseudo pas fait exprés


T'inquiètes, d'hab c'est des (le même ?) américains qui le prennent.  ::P: 

En plus t'as fait un Charr, tu es tout pardonné. ^^

----------


## Kruos

Sur Jade Sea ça lag violent ce soir :/

Et vous les coins coins, Vizu tiens le choc?

----------


## Karibou

Deco en plein saut pendant un jump puzzle (j'avais enfin passé ce putain de niveau venteux).
J'ai les larmes aux yeux, je crois.

----------


## lokham

> Deco en plein saut pendant un jump puzzle (j'avais enfin passé ce putain de niveau venteux).
> J'ai les larmes aux yeux, je crois.


Le niveau venteux, le truc chez les Asuras ? j'ai rage quit apres 30 minutes d'essai pour re-tenter 2 heures apres et ça a marché. Bien tendu ce puzzle jump.

----------


## Caf

Bon le lag permanent est arrivé à user ma patience. Je laisse tomber pour ce soir.

----------


## Say hello

> Je laisse tomber pour ce soir.


Merci de contribuer à la diminution du lag pour les vrais joueurs.  ::trollface::

----------


## HoStyle

> Le niveau venteux, le truc chez les Asuras ? j'ai rage quit apres 30 minutes d'essai pour re-tenter 2 heures apres et ça a marché. Bien tendu ce puzzle jump.


Il se trouve où ce niveau ? Parce que j'ai fais les deux premières zones Asuras à 100% et je me rappelle pas d'un puzzle jump particulièrement ardu ?

----------


## Voodoonice

Moi le seul truc qui me fait peur, c'est de commencer après tout le monde et donc ne pas pouvoir jouer avec vous parce que vous avez des persos trop haut  ::ninja::

----------


## Zepolak

> Sur Jade Sea ça lag violent ce soir :/
> 
> Et vous les coins coins, Vizu tiens le choc?


Ça a commencé y a genre 2h, ça allait sans problèmes avant.

----------


## Forza Limouzi

Toujours bug du chan guild ... impossible de passer les messages et de temps un temps je vois un message du chan mais juste un hein. En espérant Anet fixe rapidement le problème.

----------


## jerec

Je voulais juste savoir, suis je le seul a ne jamais pouvoir entrer en 3W et ce malgré une attente de plusieurs heures dans la file d'attente sur Vizunah? est ce la meme chose sur les autres serveurs? avez vous un moyens pour pouvoir y entrer, mis a part le fait de devenir chomeur et de me lever a 3h du matin?
Merci pour votre forum
jerec

----------


## Kot

> Je voulais juste savoir, suis je le seul a ne jamais pouvoir entrer en 3W et ce malgré une attente de plusieurs heures dans la file d'attente sur Vizunah? est ce la meme chose sur les autres serveurs? avez vous un moyens pour pouvoir y entrer, mis a part le fait de devenir chomeur et de me lever a 3h du matin?
> Merci pour votre forum
> jerec


Mets-toi en arrêt maladie et lèves toi à 3h du matin.

----------


## jerec

Oui il y a aussi ca comme solution lol, mais plus serieusement est ce que comme moi certains d'entre vous n'arrivent jamais a entrer en 3W?

----------


## Tygra

> J'attends toujours de le voir fonctionner ce bouton "rejoindre".


S'il ne marche pas, un déco/reco résoud le problème en général  :;):

----------


## Aog

> Il se trouve où ce niveau ? Parce que j'ai fais les deux premières zones Asuras à 100% et je me rappelle pas d'un puzzle jump particulièrement ardu ?


Dans la Province de Metrica, il faut chercher le long de la bordure Est de la carte. L'entrée est bien masquée (les _rage quit_ à répétition ça se mérite).  :^_^:

----------


## Carac

Hello les canardos, j'ai une question, est-il possible d'obtenir des versions d'essai de Guild Wars 2 ?
Ma copine veut teste (\o/) donc au pire je lui fait essayer sur mon compte, mais ça serait bien un compte d'essai  ::):

----------


## CrocodiX

Comptoir up !  ::wub::

----------


## Woulfo

> Après 4 jours dessus j'ai enfin un avis clair sur ce jeu. Autant GW2 pour le Gameplay est un franche réussite autant je trouve le monde encore plus mort et vide que wow. Ça peut paraître étrange car il y a vraiment un contenu de fou. Des quêtes par millions, des ennemis par milliards, mais au bout du compte le jeu est trop simple dans sa partie Jeu de Rôle: même plus besoin de parler à des NPC tout est automatique. Et je ne parle pas de villes : comment gâcher une merveille de direction artistique par un mauvais level design: on comprend mieux après la nécessité des points de téléportations pour la santé mentale des joueurs. 
> Je pense qu'ils ont vu trop grand, j'aurais préféré un lvl max à 40 avec 3 races mais avec plus de réflexion. La c'est la foire du Plus, mais au bout du compte on se fait chier plus vite.


Tu veux dire quoi par mauvais level design ?

Sinon c'est moi qui suis très mauvais ou le jeu n'est quand même pas supra facile (je meurs beaucoup de fois) ?

----------


## Maderone

> Tu veux dire quoi par mauvais level design ?
> 
> Sinon c'est moi qui suis très mauvais ou le jeu n'est quand même pas supra facile (je meurs beaucoup de fois) ?


ça dépend, tu joues quelle classe et tu es à quel niveau ?

----------


## Woulfo

> ça dépend, tu joues quelle classe et tu es à quel niveau ?


Bas. Level 17, elementaliste.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Une question, j'ai ptet loupé quelquechose, mais on ne peut se créer des persos que sur UN serveur ? Genre j'ai une guilde de potes sur Auguri, les Canards sur Vizunah, impossible de créer un perso sur chaque serveur ? Ou j'ai raté un bouton dans un coin(-coin) ?  ::huh::

----------


## HoStyle

> Dans la Province de Metrica, il faut chercher le long de la bordure Est de la carte. L'entrée est bien masquée (les _rage quit_ à répétition ça se mérite).


 ::o:  il est génial



> Pire le groupe "saute" si les deux joueurs ne sont pas très proches.


Ouais c'est super pour se trouver ça d'ailleurs

----------


## Woulfo

> Une question, j'ai ptet loupé quelquechose, mais on ne peut se créer des persos que sur UN serveur ? Genre j'ai une guilde de potes sur Auguri, les Canards sur Vizunah, impossible de créer un perso sur chaque serveur ? Ou j'ai raté un bouton dans un coin(-coin) ?


1 compte - 1 serveur. Et j'ai le même problème que toi.  ::'(:

----------


## Kurita

Non pas de versions d'essai pour le moment.

----------


## Tygra

J'ai jamais eu de groupe qui saute ou de problème pour rejoindre quelqu'un en overflow o.o
Enfin tu me diras, certains ont accès au GuildChat, d'autres pas, je crois qu'il faut accepter que tout ne tourne pas optimalement pour le moment !

----------


## Maderone

> Bas. Level 17, elementaliste.


Hum bah dans ce cas j'en sais rien. Genre tu jouerais Gardien, là je t'aurais dit que t'es nul  ::P: .
Mais à part pour le gardien qui permet de tanker easy, tu dois bouger avec toutes les classes. C'est con, mais tu dois toujours rester en mouvement, si tu fais rien en spammant tes sorts, bah c'est sûr que tu vas vite mourir. Utilise le système d'esquive, déplace toi, utilise tes sorts (si t'en as) qui slow, immobilises, stun... Etc. Les combats dans GW2 sont très dynamiques. Et si vraiment ça passe pas, essaye de revoir ton stuff (robustesse/vitalité), ou l'ordre de tes sorts/affinités.

----------


## jerec

Je n'ai toujours pas eu ma réponse concernant le 3W  ::): , mais je réagis au message d'hélios, et je suis toujours surpris de voire autant de gens passer tellement de temps a critiquer un jeu comme ca  et a analyser le pourquoi du comment , mais bordel jouez tout simplement, arretez de trouver des raisons obscurs et ne jouez pas si vous n'aimez pas, mais dans le cas contraire arretez de vous prendre la tete .
Et puis en toute franchise, les avis de Robert ou Jeanine sur les jeux je pense que les gens qui jouent au jeu s'en foutent  completement  et qu'ils preferent se faire leur idée eux meme comme des grands . Si je veux avoir des avis comme ca je prefere aller au Bar des Sport avec Raoul et Robert au moins je picolerais bien, mais alors la je trouve ca juste un peu lassant a la longue... m'enfin c'est comme mon message, ca defoule...
Cordialement,
PS: avant qu'on me demande qui je suis je précise, je suis juste qlq'un qui voyage dans les forums sur GW2 pour essayer d'avoir des réponses a ses questions, ni plus ni moins

----------


## sparouw

> Bas. Level 17, elementaliste.


Oui, les élé sont très fragiles  :^_^:

----------


## Madval

Oouuh je suis fatigué ce soir... j'ai cru avoir lu des trucs et même y répondre. J'ai même cru voir le topic closed... Je pensais pourtant être guéri... Vais me coucher tiens...

----------


## Tim l'enchanteur

Bon, au milieu de toute cette cacophonie, au milieu du lag et des déconnections, du chat de guilde qui ne va pas très bien, malgré les bugs qui m'empêche d'avancer mon histoire perso (je me paye une erreur en rouge quand j'essaie d'entrer dans l'instance), bref, entre tous ces aléas, il y a une bonne nouvelle : le comptoir marche un peu. Un peu hein, c'est pas la folie. Mais il est là.

----------


## Hélios

> Hum bah dans ce cas j'en sais rien. Genre tu jouerais Gardien, là je t'aurais dit que t'es nul .
> Mais à part pour le gardien qui permet de tanker easy, tu dois bouger avec toutes les classes. C'est con, mais tu dois toujours rester en mouvement, si tu fais rien en spammant tes sorts, bah c'est sûr que tu vas vite mourir. Utilise le système d'esquive, déplace toi, utilise tes sorts (si t'en as) qui slow, immobilises, stun... Etc. Les combats dans GW2 sont très dynamiques. Et si vraiment ça passe pas, essaye de revoir ton stuff (robustesse/vitalité), ou l'ordre de tes sorts/affinités.


J'avais cru comprendre qu'un forum était un espace de discussion et que les avis négatifs pouvaient être entendus et discutés. Je dois avoir tort, je retire mon message.

ps: Je l'avais retiré avant mais un peu de drama ne fait pas de mal.

----------


## Le Tyran

Bon, vue l'apathie du support de Guildwars 2 j'en ais eu marre et j'ai re contacté le support de G2Play en tappant du poing sur la table et en exigeant une clef valide... et la magie : la nouvelle clef marche.  ::lol:: 

Comme quoi ça sert de gueuler desfois.  ::):

----------


## TogoBogler

J'ai enfin reçu une invit' pour la guilde. Peut-être que ça marche "correctement" maintenant. Bon, je suis tout seul dans la liste de guilde mais...

EDIT : Ah ben j'ai été viré...

----------


## Shinpokomon

La Citadelle des Veilleurs  :Bave: 


J'ai été engagé  :Cigare:

----------


## Maderone

> J'avais cru comprendre qu'un forum était un espace de discussion et que les avis négatifs pouvaient être entendus et discutés. Je dois avoir tort, je retire mon message.
> 
> ps: Je l'avais retiré avant mais un peu de drama ne fait pas de mal.


Pourquoi tu me quote... ?

----------


## Flipmode

> Après 4 jours dessus j'ai enfin un avis clair sur ce jeu. Autant GW2 pour le Gameplay est un franche réussite autant je trouve le monde encore plus mort et vide que wow. Ça peut paraître étrange car il y a vraiment un contenu de fou. Des quêtes par millions, des ennemis par milliards, mais au bout du compte le jeu est trop simple dans sa partie Jeu de Rôle: même plus besoin de parler à des NPC tout est automatique. Et je ne parle pas de villes : comment gâcher une merveille de direction artistique par un mauvais level design: on comprend mieux après la nécessité des points de téléportations pour la santé mentale des joueurs.
> Je pense qu'ils ont vu trop grand, j'aurais préféré un lvl max à 40 avec 3 races mais avec plus de réflexion. La c'est la foire du Plus, mais au bout du compte on se fait chier plus vite.


Perso j'ai voulu arrêter de lire à partir de "_je trouve le monde encore plus mort et vide que wow._" mais je me suis dis allez pour rigoler ... et j'ai rigolé sur "_Je pense qu'ils ont vu trop grand, j'aurais préféré un lvl max à 40 avec 3 races mais avec plus de réflexion. La c'est la foire du Plus, mais au bout du compte on se fait chier plus vite._" ^^


Ouai ... c'était drôle, heureusement que tu as retiré  ::|:

----------


## Maximelene

> J'avais cru comprendre qu'un forum était un espace de discussion et que les avis négatifs pouvaient être entendus et discutés.


Oui, et ça inclut nos avis négatifs sur tes messages. Pourquoi refuses-tu de les entendre ?

Peut-être parce qu'ils sont aussi "agressifs" pour toi que ne le sont tes messages envers le jeu ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## HoStyle

Les hommes, les vrais, reconnaîtront cette zone, ou plutôt cette fin de zone  :Cigare:

----------


## Flipmode

> Oui, et ça inclut nos avis négatifs sur tes messages. Pourquoi refuses-tu de les entendre ?
> 
> Peut-être parce qu'ils sont aussi "agressifs" pour toi que ne le sont tes messages envers le jeu ?


Non c'est même pas de l’agressivité il a pas été méchant dans ses propos ya rien à dire, non c'est juste que c'est complètement à coté de la plaque (monde pas vivant, lvl 40, 3 races, lvl design mauvais) obligé c'est un troll ou il a juste fait le tuto d'une seule race.

----------


## Ptit gras

> http://i.imgur.com/qirhE.jpg
> Les hommes, les vrais, reconnaîtront cette zone, ou plutôt cette fin de zone


Les asuras dominent au moins les jumping puzzle  :Cigare:

----------


## Vaaahn

> http://i.imgur.com/qirhE.jpg
> Les hommes, les vrais, reconnaîtront cette zone, ou plutôt cette fin de zone


Je suis juste déçu du lot de fin pas à la hauteur du temps passé, de la sueur versée et du sang et des échardes de bois incrusté dans ma main à force de violenter mon bureau grrrrrr
Mais ça c'est du puzzle. T'as fait celui de l'arche du lion qui est pas mal épique aussi  :Bave: 

Note pour les modos : désolé pour tout à l'heure, promis je ne ferais qu'un seul post de remarque et je ne répondrais plus  ::ninja::

----------


## Flibustache

> Les asuras dominent au moins les jumping puzzle


Elle démarre où ?

----------


## doudou1408

Merci pour l'info du puzzle jump , j'vais devoir le finir avant de dormir  ::):

----------


## Maximelene

> Non c'est même pas de l’agressivité il a pas été méchant dans ses propos ya rien à dire, non c'est juste que c'est complètement à coté de la plaque (monde pas vivant, lvl 40, 3 races, lvl design mauvais) obligé c'est un troll ou il a juste fait le tuto d'une seule race.


Quand je dis "agressif", je ne parle pas de la forme, mais du fond  :;):

----------


## Zepolak

> Je n'ai toujours pas eu ma réponse concernant le 3W


Manifestement, c'est une réponse en soi.  :;): 

Mais j'ai entendu quelques personnes n'arrivant jamais à entrer en 3W. Ceci dit, tout le monde n'a pas la même patience. Au heures de pointes, c'est dur.

----------


## HoStyle

Merci à Silvistch d'ailleurs qui m'a bien aidé pour la finir :D


> Elle démarre où ?


Dans... La réponse est une page avant  ::): 


> T'as fait celui de l'arche du lion qui est pas mal épique aussi


Non, je me garde celui de l'arche pour la fin je pense  :Cigare: 

Je pense que sans les puzzle jump j'aurais déjà revendu Guild Wars 2 :truestory:  ::ninja::

----------


## Vaaahn

> Merci à Silvistch d'ailleurs qui m'a bien aidé pour la finir :D
> Dans... La réponse est une page avant 
> Non, je me garde celui de l'arche pour la fin je pense 
> 
> Je pense que sans les puzzle jump j'aurais déjà revendu Guild Wars 2 :truestory:


Pour l'arche du lion faut le faire en groupe et avec un TS/Mumble de préférence, c'est tellement plus simpa  :B):  :tuverrasquandtuyseras:


Spoiler Alert! 


(et prépare des sorts pour pouvoir push tes mates  ::ninja:: )

----------


## HoStyle

T'inquiète pas j'ai le tp du mesmer, je le mets là où le vent souffle puis à l'arrivée et ceux qui le prennent sans faire gaffe se retrouvent dans une situation fort délicate  ::ninja::

----------


## CrocodiX

Qui a fini le donjon des catacombes en mode exploration? 

Spoiler Alert! 


On a choisi l'option 3 mais on est arrivés à la Salle des Amants et on est bloqués car on doit protéger 2 collecteurs fantomatiques et des centaines de mobs poppent.

----------


## olih

RDJ en pve cet aprem avec des canards.
Quand on groupe pour faire tranquillement des zones, pour tous les membres dans la même "zone d'influence" d'un cœur, il y a une petite icone de cœur sous chaque perso dans la liste du groupe donnant le pourcentage de complétion en passant la souris dessus (ou un cœur plein si ce dernier est terminé)  :Emo: .
Putain c'est beau, plus besoin de demander "Alors qui n'a pas fini ?".

----------


## Flibustache

Hey mais le jump asura là dont on parle, celui avec le vent, c'est une vraie plaie. Y a t-il un moyen pour passer les bourrasques autre que retenter 1 million de fois jusqu'à réussir ?

----------


## Tygra

Arenanet explique la situation actuelle sur Reddit (désolé c'est en anglais, si quelqu'un a besoin d'une traduction pour un passage n'hésitez pas) :




> This is the current status of the most important issues we're tracking with Guild Wars 2 live service.
> 
> Account security - We're seeing an uptick in reports of account theft and attempted account theft. We believe hackers are using databases of email addresses and passwords stolen from other games and web sites, and pre-existing trojan horses, to search for matching Guild Wars 2 accounts which they attempt to compromise. To prevent this, we have temporarily disabled the "reset password" feature, and we're working to bring email authentication online. To protect yourself, please ensure that you use a unique password for Guild Wars 2 that you don't use for any other game, email account, forum or web account.
> 
> Email authentication - Email authentication is a feature that notifies you if someone tries to log into your account from a location you've never logged in from before. Thus, even if someone guesses your game password, he can't log in unless he also guesses your email account password. You can make email authentication even more secure by using an email provider that supports two-factor authentication, such as Google or Yahoo, and taking advantage of that. We're currently preparing email authentication and intend to deploy it in a phased rollout, starting on Thursday, August 30.
> 
> Parties, guilds, etc. - Parties, guilds, and other social features are periodically failing. This causes issues such as party members not appearing on the map, and party members not staying in the same overflow servers as they travel between maps. This happens particularly during times of peak usage. We're working to fix related problems and mitigate this issue with each subsequent update.
> 
> Worlds - Many worlds are filling up. We're keeping the number of worlds constrained so that worlds stay well populated even after the initial surge of high concurrency. However, we will add worlds as necessary. As of Wednesday, August 30, all German language worlds are full and all French language worlds are at high usage, so we're adding two new German language worlds and one new French language world.
> ...


En gros ils bossent, et faites attention à vos comptes.

----------


## Say hello

> En gros ils bossent, et faites attention à vos comptes.


Et ils ajoutent un monde FR et 2 mondes GER.
Mais bon, la plupart des joueurs vont pas bouger de leur monde actuels, donc c'est pas vraiment une solution...





> We're working to bring the *Trading Post* back online. To help test, we've temporarily *made it available* *to a random 15% of players*, while we work to resolve remaining capacity constraints that will allow us to open it to everyone.


Maximelene, je n'ai pas de mot pour exprimer ma haine actuelle envers toi.  :tired:

----------


## Anita Spade

Ce soir, alors que j'errais du côté des têtes d'ampoules, Province de Metrica, loin de ma Citadelle, je tombe inopinément sur un combat de titans, un jaguar s'était attaqué à un fier moa rose, les paris ont fusés, le combat a duré mais finalement le félin l'a emporté, de peu néanmoins vu la férocité du volatile, mais en même il avait un niveau de plus...
Voici les clichés de l'affrontement:
Notez les barres de vie et le niveau


Le jaguar a cru bon de s'attaquer à moi après son méfait (mal lui en a pris)


Cet interlude inutile vous était offert par le colorant "Rose Givrée, le colorant qu'il vous faut."

----------


## Arkane Derian

J'ai réalisé une traduction à l'arrache du post de Mike O'Brien  sur Reddit parce qu'il est important. Pour une fois qu'on nous tiens régulièrement au courant de ce qui se passe, ce serait dommage que tout le monde n'en profite pas : 




> Voici où en est l'évolution des problèmes les plus importants que nous surveillons avec le service live de Guild Wars 2.
> 
> *Sécurité des comptes* :* Nous observons une hausse des signalements de vols et tentatives de vol de comptes*. Nous pensons que les hackers utilisent des bases de données d’adresses email et de mots de passe volés sur d’autres jeux et sites webs, ainsi que des chevaux de Troie préexistants en espérant trouver des concordances avec les comptes Guild Wars 2 qu’ils tentent de forcer. Pour prévenir cela, nous avons temporairement désactivés le reset de mot de passe et nous travaillons à mettre en place l’authentification par email. *Pour votre sécurité, assurez-vous d’utiliser un mot de passe unique réservé à Guild Wars 2 et utilisé nulle part ailleurs.*
> 
> *Authentification par email* : Ce système vous averti si quelqu’un essaie de se connecter à votre compte depuis un endroit d’où vous ne vous êtes jamais connecté auparavant. Ainsi, même si quelqu’un essaie de deviner votre mot de passe, il lui est impossible de se connecter, à moins d’également deviner le mot de passe de votre compte email. Vous pouvez renforcer la sécurité de ce système en utilisant un fournisseur de compte email qui utilise une authentification par deux facteurs, tel Google ou Yahoo. *Nous sommes en train de préparer l’authentification par email et nous prévoyons de la déployer durant « a phased rollout » (ndt : aucune idée de ce dont il s’agit) commençant jeudi 30 août.*
> 
> *Groupes, guildes, etc.* :* Les groupes, guildes et autres interactions sociales sont périodiquement défaillantes.* Ca engendre des soucis de membres d’un groupe qui n’apparaissent pas sur la carte, et membres de groupes ne restant pas sur le même serveur de débordement lors de déplacements de carte en carte. Cela survient surtout durant les pics de connections.* Nous travaillons à régler ce problème et le diminuons à chaque mise à jour.*
> 
> *Mondes* : *Beaucoup de mondes se remplissent. Nous continuons à restreindre le nombre de mondes afin qu’ils continuent d’être bien peuplés après le rush initial. Néanmoins, nous ajouterons autant de mondes que nécessaire. Et puisque ce 29 août, tous les serveurs allemands sont pleins et tous les serveurs français sont très peuplés, nous allons ajouter deux serveurs allemands et un serveur français.*
> ...

----------


## Orhin

Pas mal de communication de leur part, j'aime bien.
Ça change de "bouche cousue jusqu'à que le shitstorm se passe" de certaines autres boites.

Et bonne nouvelle pour les nouveaux serveurs Allemand et Français.
Ça ne fera pas bouger les gens déjà installés mais ça limitera le nombre de nouveau arrivant sur les serveurs pleins (et permettra ainsi aux gens de plus se répartir sur les différentes map, évitant ainsi le débordement).

----------


## Tildidoum

_Mesdames, Messieurs de Vizunah,

Merci d'arrêter de nous exploser en WvW, allez plutôt faire chier les allemands.

Cordialement,
Vos victimes de Roche de l'Augure._

----------


## Sariyah

*



			
				Nous avons repéré un abus potentiel du système de courrier en jeu et l’avons temporairement désactivé pour prévenir une telle chose. Nous le réactiverons rapidement, peut être dès la mise à jour du 30 août.
			
		

*

Il y a d'autres Canards qui ont reçus des objets d'un joueur inconnu? Hier une amulette 35 et là ce matin aujourd'hui un arc, un torse, gants, bottes 35+. 

Je trouve ça louche mais quoi faire? Ne pas récupérer les objets ça vous semble mieux ou c'est pareil? (non parce que je les vendrais bien à l'hv...  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Kayato

J'aime beaucoup Anet pour leur communications. Par contre le nouveau serveur FR, si l'alliance de Mer de Jade migre comme ils l'avait annoncé, je pense que Mer de Jade va être mort niveau 3W.

----------


## Koumal

> Hey mais le jump asura là dont on parle, celui avec le vent, c'est une vraie plaie. Y a t-il un moyen pour passer les bourrasques autre que retenter 1 million de fois jusqu'à réussir ?


Question de timing. Perso, la premiere bourrasque je la passe en 2 fois. J'avance une fois et je me place entre 2 bourrasques, ensuite je trace (je suis repoussé 2 ou 3 fois mais je finis par passer), le second passage, bah là suffit de courir sans s'arreter quand la grosse bourrasque est passée.

Euh sinon le jumping puzzle de metrica, celui avec les bourrasques. Quand je l'ai fait, j'avais un message d'erreur d'un golem quand je passais la porte et je revenais au debut, je l'ai fait 3 fois de suite, et rien. 
J'ai raté un truc ?

----------


## Tomaka17

Serveurs downs apparemment  :Emo: 

Sinon:

----------


## Karion

> Euh sinon le jumping puzzle de metrica, celui avec les bourrasques. Quand je l'ai fait, j'avais un message d'erreur d'un golem quand je passais la porte et je revenais au debut, je l'ai fait 3 fois de suite, et rien. 
> J'ai raté un truc ?


J'ai exactement le même soucis, ça me met un message genre : je n'ai pas l'affinité requise. Je comprend pas ce que ça signifie.

----------


## Madvince

> Qui a fini le donjon des catacombes en mode exploration? 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> On a choisi l'option 3 mais on est arrivés à la Salle des Amants et on est bloqués car on doit protéger 2 collecteurs fantomatiques et des centaines de mobs poppent.


Je l'ai fait pour la première fois hier , mais avec du pick up . Je ne sais pas ce que c'est que cette option 3 ( je n'étais pas le lead du groupe).


Spoiler Alert! 


Par contre, comme prévu, on en a bien chié surtout avec ces fameux amants. A la fin, à force de wipe,  on a utilisé une astuce pour les faire un par un.
Le roi à la fin est limite moins chiant.



---------- Post added at 08h58 ---------- Previous post was at 08h56 ----------




> J'aime beaucoup Anet pour leur communications. Par contre le nouveau serveur FR, si l'alliance de Mer de Jade migre comme ils l'avait annoncé, je pense que Mer de Jade va être mort niveau 3W.


Il faut que Vizunah rencontre les allemands , ou pire, les russes...

----------


## Koumal

> J'ai exactement le même soucis, ça me met un message genre : je n'ai pas l'affinité requise. Je comprend pas ce que ça signifie.


Ah je me sens moins seul, quelqu'un pour nous expliquer ??

----------


## ZeFeKa

Dans chaque partie il y a un petit passage alternatif avec à son terme, un monstre (souvent élite), un portail qui vous ramène +- au niveau où vous en étiez avant de prendre se passage et surtout, un objet/bidule à activer pour "s'harmoniser" (20 minutes environ) avec le portail de sortie de la-dite partie.

Pas harmonisé = pas étape suivante  :;):

----------


## Malakit

> Serveurs downs apparemment 
> 
> Sinon:
> http://www.nerfnow.com/comic/image/829


Regarde 6 post au dessus. Maintenance ce matin a 9h.

----------


## Kemper

Je profite de la maintenance pour faire un petit retour sur mes débuts dans le jeu.
Ma seule expérience sur un MMO avant GW2 se résumait à deux mois passés sur SWTOR en début d'année. Autant dire que je ne connais rien au genre.

Du coup, sortant de SWTOR, une des premières impressions est que la narration, les dialogues doublés, etc... apportent beaucoup à l'immersion (_if it's delicate you want it's delicate you get_), là sur GW2 cela fait un peu retour en arrière par rapport aux RPG récents même si je sais que c'est la norme pour les MMO.
De manière générale, la prise en main du joueur me semblait plus complète sur SWTOR, tout était plus balisé, narratif... dans GW c'est une impression d'énormité qui domine, on ne sait pas trop où donner de la tête, la ville de départ est immense, la carte aussi, le jeu pousse à l'exploration. C'est plus grisant que rassurant en fait.

Le jeu me paraît aussi beaucoup plus beau que SWTOR, que ce soit au niveau des textures, des décors (moins de couloirs et de halls vides), tout est riche à l'œil, vivant, c'est très agréable. Plus fluide aussi, et plus stable chez moi.

Pour les combats, je ne suis qu'au niveau 10... mais c'est un peu la foire. Lors des évènements chacun balance ses attaques sans aucune coordination entre joueurs. Genre quand je pose ma tourelle de soin, personne ne reste dans l'aire d'effet. C'est plutôt fun, mais ça ne demande pas d'effort de gestion pour l'instant. Il suffit de spammer ses touches en attendant la fin du cooldown. Je n'ai pas encore retrouvé le plaisir que j'avais à manier mon contrebandier dans SWTOR.

Comme quoi, même en n'ayant joué qu'à un seul MMO, on reste dérouté par l'absence de la trinité. 

Au final, ce que je retiens par dessus tout c'est l'environnement, très ouvert (en apparence), très détaillé, ainsi qu'un sentiment de fluidité de jeu très agréable.

----------


## Madax

Juste une petite remarque.

Venez sur mumble sérieusement, même sans parler, ca permet quand meme de jouer (notament en RvR) de facon synchronisée.
C'est toujours rageant de se retrouver avec 3/4 CPC en RvR et de voir qu'on peut pas s'organiser car personne n'est sur mumble.

----------


## sparouw

> J'aime beaucoup Anet pour leur communications. Par contre le nouveau serveur FR, si l'alliance de Mer de Jade migre comme ils l'avait annoncé, je pense que Mer de Jade va être mort niveau 3W.


Heu... aurais tu plus d'info sur ça?

----------


## Gordor

Pour les bourrasques des que je suis au taf je vous trouve la vidéo qui expliquait entre autres comment les passer.
Moi hier j'ai passé un heure sur le jumping puzzle sylvari et ... Je galère.
J'ai fini toute la grimpette de l'arbre et j'en suis à la grimpette sur les champignons.
Bien haut y'a un champi un peu tordu sur lequel je n'arrive pas à sauter (comme tous les gens que j'ai vu essayer) et en tombant je m'écrase comme une merde. Pas le courage de tout recommencer ni d'acheter une pierre de rez (je viens d'en comprendre l'utilité ...)
Comme si ça suffisait pas, même si quelqu'un arrive pour rez il faut quand même qu'il fasse face à une tripoté de mob et de plantes tueuses bien pète couilles  ::(: 

J'ai quitté mort dans la zone, je retente ce soir si j'ai le courage (et si on me rez)

----------


## Troma

http://forums.jeuxonline.info/showpo...4&postcount=10

Franchement ça me fais chier. Malgré que l'autre soit pas une lumière, les gars de Ranik en veulent et méritent pas ça

----------


## ZeFeKa

De mémoire les bourrasque de l'épreuve 1 s'arrêtent un moment après 3 coups, du coup faut prendre un peu le rythme... Pour l'épreuve 2 (foudre) beh... Y a un autre passage que le passage "normal" (j'sais pas si c'est prévu mais "oh tiens, et si on pouvait sauter ici...?") où tarrive directement sur le portail sans à te taper les saut avec les vents sur les branches et les éclairs sur les dalles flechées...

----------


## Arkane Derian

La maintenance est terminée et les serveurs sont up

----------


## Madvince

Des changements visibles suite à la maintenance ?

----------


## SetaSensei

> http://forums.jeuxonline.info/showpo...4&postcount=10
> 
> Franchement ça me fais chier. Malgré que l'autre soit pas une lumière, les gars de Ranik en veulent et méritent pas ça


Mouais et franchement les gars, c'est petit de venir en rajouter en public.
Me la faite pas, les vannes quotées dans le message, je les ai entendues sur TS et sur le thread quand ça fulminait.
Ayez au moins la décence de les ignorer s'ils vous posent encore problème (et par la même occasion, rappelez vous qu'il s'agit d'un jeu et qu'on n'a pas besoin de s'embrouiller avec des gens pour exister) ou d'être un minimum sympa avec eux.

----------


## sparouw

Pas mal l’hôtel des ventes qui flanche déjà...

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> Moi le seul truc qui me fait peur, c'est de commencer après tout le monde et donc ne pas pouvoir jouer avec vous parce que vous avez des persos trop haut


C'est pas un problème ça, les dévs ont tout prévu. Aller dans une zone bas level avec un perso déjà avancé permet quand même de gagner de l'XP de manière raisonnable.




> http://forums.jeuxonline.info/showpost.php?p=24866254&postcount=10
> 
> Franchement ça me fais chier. Malgré que l'autre soit pas une lumière, les gars de Ranik en veulent et méritent pas ça


Comme prévu en fait. Mais ouais, il faudrait que les mecs de Fort Ranik s'organisent, ce serait plus sympa.




> Mouais et franchement les gars, c'est petit de venir en rajouter en public.
> Me la faite pas, les vannes quotées dans le message, je les ai entendues sur TS et sur le thread quand ça fulminait.
> Ayez au moins la décence de les ignorer s'ils vous posent encore problème (et par la même occasion, rappelez vous qu'il s'agit d'un jeu et qu'on n'a pas besoin de s'embrouiller avec des gens pour exister) ou d'être un minimum sympa avec eux.


Mais qu'est-ce que tu racontes ?  ::O:

----------


## Kayato

> C'est pas un problème ça, les dévs ont tout prévu. Aller dans une zone bas level avec un perso déjà avancé permet quand même de gagner de l'XP de manière raisonnable.


Effectivement, je suis actuellement level 26 sans jamais avoir mis les pieds dans une zone de level supérieur à 15. Je découvre chaque soir une nouvelle région et je joue avec des gens de levl inférieur mais l'xp monte toujours aussi vite  ::):

----------


## Maderone

> J'ai exactement le même soucis, ça me met un message genre : je n'ai pas l'affinité requise. Je comprend pas ce que ça signifie.


Je ne vais pas spoiler, mais vous donnez des pistes. 


Spoiler Alert! 


- Vous n'avez pas remarqué quelque chose de spécial avec ce puzzle ?
- Il y a 3 affinités.
- Et 3 portails asuras (vent, neige, foudre).
- Et 3 ...

----------


## Troma

> Mouais et franchement les gars, c'est petit de venir en rajouter en public.
> Me la faite pas, les vannes quotées dans le message, je les ai entendues sur TS et sur le thread quand ça fulminait.
> Ayez au moins la décence de les ignorer s'ils vous posent encore problème (et par la même occasion, rappelez vous qu'il s'agit d'un jeu et qu'on n'a pas besoin de s'embrouiller avec des gens pour exister) ou d'être un minimum sympa avec eux.


wat

Je suis totalement sincère

----------


## SetaSensei

> Mais qu'est-ce que tu racontes ?


Que ça serait bien qu'on leur foute la paix.
Et vu que le mec qui a taunt sur Leonidas est clairement de CPC (ou, au mieux, des Grand Cross) au vu des vannes qui lui sont balancées mais que je ne sais pas qui c'est, je fais un appel au calme public.

---------- Post added at 10h16 ---------- Previous post was at 10h15 ----------




> wat
> 
> Je suis totalement sincère


Je parlais pas de ton post, Troma. Mais du taunt que j'ai lu sur JoL.
J'ai peut être pas été clair, désolé, j'ai pas encore pris mon litre de café.  ::ninja::

----------


## Troma

Ok np ! bon sinon ça a bien fight cette nuit on s'est éclatés, mais je crois que nos vizunuit ont tout repris déja

----------


## Kayato

> Que ça serait bien qu'on leur foute la paix.
> Et vu que le mec qui a taunt sur Leonidas est clairement de CPC (ou, au mieux, des Grand Cross) au vu des vannes qui lui sont balancées mais que je ne sais pas qui c'est, je fais un appel au calme public.


Sacré niniche  ::): 

Sinon ce n'est pas pour troll, mais je pense surtout que ce qui manque à nos ennemis pour le moment, autre que des joueurs la nuit, c'est un peu plus d'organisation. Mais ca viendra, je suis confiant. Faut juste attendre que tout cela se mette en place.

Avec les futurs rotations on va tomber sur des adversaires qui ont des temps de jeu similaire à notre serveur et là on va commencer à en baver sévèrement (j'ai hâte  ::): ).

----------


## BlackFox

Petite question bête : étant humain ,j'ai parcouru le promontoir divin et j'ai testé quelques portail azura mais pas tous. Pour aller à l'arche du lion, où se trouve ce portail ?

----------


## Kayato

> Petite question bête : étant humain ,j'ai parcouru le promontoir divin et j'ai testé quelques portail azura mais pas tous. Pour aller à l'arche du lion, où se trouve ce portail ?


C'est celui au centre de la map  ::): 

Ils ont mis l'authentification par mail en place pour quelques joueurs, ca va arriver pour tout le monde par la suite. C'est une bonne nouvelle.




> Now that you have linked your account(s), you can choose how to use the authentication system.
> 
> When you receive an e-mail indicating that someone is attempting to log in to your account, you can opt to Allow Access, Deny Access, or Remember this Network.
> If you choose Deny Access, access to your account will be blocked.
> If you choose Allow Access, access will be granted on a one-time basis.
> If you choose Remember this Network, you will receive an e-mail only when a log-in attempt is made from a new IP address.

----------


## Troma

Objectivement, ils ont perdu au moins 3 leaders de pu/serv (suivez mon regard) qui étaient la sur la beta sur Fort Ranik, ça doit pas les aider...

----------


## Gordor

> Pour les bourrasques des que je suis au taf je vous trouve la vidéo qui expliquait entre autres comment les passer.
> Moi hier j'ai passé un heure sur le jumping puzzle sylvari et ... Je galère.
> J'ai fini toute la grimpette de l'arbre et j'en suis à la grimpette sur les champignons.
> Bien haut y'a un champi un peu tordu sur lequel je n'arrive pas à sauter (comme tous les gens que j'ai vu essayer) et en tombant je m'écrase comme une merde. Pas le courage de tout recommencer ni d'acheter une pierre de rez (je viens d'en comprendre l'utilité ...)
> Comme si ça suffisait pas, même si quelqu'un arrive pour rez il faut quand même qu'il fasse face à une tripoté de mob et de plantes tueuses bien pète couilles 
> 
> J'ai quitté mort dans la zone, je retente ce soir si j'ai le courage (et si on me rez)


La vidéo pour les bourrasques http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4Heqe0AKD4

----------


## darkmanticora

Dites, concernant l'ajustement des lvl (notamment vers le bas), les zones m'ayant l'air assez grande, j'ai l'impression qu'on peut largement dépasser le lvl préconiser avt d'avoir fait le tour de la zone.

Du coup on peut qd même continuer a prendre de l'xp si on reste par exemple dans une zone 1-15, même si on est genre lvl 25 ? (mais je suppose qu'on prend moins d'xp que si on était dans une zone de notre lvl ?)

Et tout cet ajustement de lvl se fait de manière transparente et automatique ?  ::): 

Autre Question sur le 3W, si on arrive sur la map en solo, y'a moyen de rejoindre des groupe ou des raid de manière auto, parce que si je suis solo, je risque pas d'arriver a grand chose non ?

----------


## Madvince

> Ok np ! bon sinon ça a bien fight cette nuit on s'est éclatés, mais je crois que nos vizunuit ont tout repris déja


Mais franchement Troma vous arrivez à jouer correctement actuellement en WvW  ?  Vous ne jouez pas le soir ?  
Hier soir on était beaucoup en WvW  avec ronald qui leadait mais c'était injouable ( lag land ) et d'ailleurs plusieurs ont laché l'affaire...
Franchement perso, je ne prend pas mon pied en WvW alors qu'en we beta on s'était bien marré.
Je sais faut être patient...

----------


## BlackFox

> C'est celui au centre de la map


Merci ! Evidemment après en avoir essayé deux, je me suis dit "putain je pari que c'est celui du milieu" mais j'en avais marre, j'avais déjà passer 1h à parcourir la ville pour gagner de l'xp, du coup je suis parti faire des quètes.

Mais merci en tout cas  ::):

----------


## Troma

Non, je n'arrive jamais a avoir plus de 10 WL en même temps. Mais je sais qu'il faut être patient : création de new serv, augmentation des slots, départ des jeunes a l'école soon... faut prendre notre mal en patience. En attendant, je me bas quand même seul si il le faut, je rejoins des raids de l'alliance ou je lead des pick up

----------


## Kayato

> Merci ! Evidemment après en avoir essayé deux, je me suis dit "putain je pari que c'est celui du milieu" mais j'en avais marre, j'avais déjà passer 1h à parcourir la ville pour gagner de l'xp, du coup je suis parti faire des quètes.
> 
> Mais merci en tout cas


En ce qui me concerne, je fais les capitales à 100%, bonus d'xp, découverte et comme ça une fois finie plus de problème pour se déplacer à l'intérieur.

Petite astuce au cas où, parle au pnj qui ont des chaussures comme icone au dessus de leur tête pour avoir un boost de vitesse de 5min. Chez les humains tu en as quasiment à coté de tous les tp situé sur les extérieurs au bout des grandes allées.





> Mais franchement Troma vous arrivez à jouer correctement actuellement en WvW  ?  Vous ne jouez pas le soir ?  
> Hier soir on était beaucoup en WvW  avec ronald qui leadait mais c'était injouable ( lag land ) et d'ailleurs plusieurs ont laché l'affaire...
> Franchement perso, je ne prend pas mon pied en WvW alors qu'en we beta on s'était bien marré.
> Je sais faut être patient...


Hier on a croisé Troma en 3W, il va falloir être patient pour jouer vraiment tous ensemble. D'ailleurs le 3W ressemblait à une partie de cache cache avec les lags  ::P:  A chaque gros coup de lags, tout le monde se dispersait et quand le lag revenait ta cible n'était plus devant toi.

----------


## Kobal

> Dites, concernant l'ajustement des lvl (notamment vers le bas), les zones m'ayant l'air assez grande, j'ai l'impression qu'on peut largement dépasser le lvl préconiser avt d'avoir fait le tour de la zone.
> 
> Du coup on peut qd même continuer a prendre de l'xp si on reste par exemple dans une zone 1-15, même si on est genre lvl 25 ? (mais je suppose qu'on prend moins d'xp que si on était dans une zone de notre lvl ?)
> 
> Et tout cet ajustement de lvl se fait de manière transparente et automatique ? 
> 
> Autre Question sur le 3W, si on arrive sur la map en solo, y'a moyen de rejoindre des groupe ou des raid de manière auto, parce que si je suis solo, je risque pas d'arriver a grand chose non ?


L'ajustement de niveau se fait automatiquement en fonction de la zone où t'es. C'est indiqué en bas à gauche de l'interface, ton vrai niveau et ton niveau "effectif" côte à côte. L'équipement et les compétences ne changent pas.
(par exemple, j'ai passé ma soirée à faire des quêtes, mon perso était nv12 et a fini 14, alors que les zones étaient nv8-12)

----------


## Arkane Derian

Etant donné que : 

- On a atteint les 300 membres et qu'il faut 1po pour passer à 400

- Qu'on a 85 pa en banque de guilde

- Que cette même banque buggue et que ne peut plus y déposer ou retirer quoi que ce soit (et que des canards ont déposé de l'argent qui leur a été retiré sans être ajouté à la banque)

- Que le courrier n'est toujours pas fonctionnel

Comment faire pour passer à 400 membres ? Vous avez 4 heures...

----------


## Kayato

La solution c'est d'attendre le coffre et que tout le monde fasse un geste pour le bien de la communauté  ::):  Bon courage.

----------


## Skiant

> Dites, concernant l'ajustement des lvl (notamment vers le bas), les zones m'ayant l'air assez grande, j'ai l'impression qu'on peut largement dépasser le lvl préconiser avt d'avoir fait le tour de la zone.
> 
> Du coup on peut qd même continuer a prendre de l'xp si on reste par exemple dans une zone 1-15, même si on est genre lvl 25 ? (mais je suppose qu'on prend moins d'xp que si on était dans une zone de notre lvl ?)
> 
> Et tout cet ajustement de lvl se fait de manière transparente et automatique ?


Si tu regardes en bas à gauche, à côté de ton level actuel, tu vois une flèche verte vers le bas et un chiffre t'indiquant le level auquel tu as été automatiquement ajusté. Tes caracs et ton stuff ont aussi été abaissés pour coller avec le niveau de la zone +1 (pour te laisser un petit avantage). Quant à la courbe d'XP elle est pratiquement linéaire une fois les premiers niveaux dépassés, donc aucun problème. Et oui, tout se fait de façon automatique et transparent.

----------


## Maderone

> Dites, concernant l'ajustement des lvl (notamment vers le bas), les zones m'ayant l'air assez grande, j'ai l'impression qu'on peut largement dépasser le lvl préconiser avt d'avoir fait le tour de la zone.
> 
> Du coup on peut qd même continuer a prendre de l'xp si on reste par exemple dans une zone 1-15, même si on est genre lvl 25 ? (mais je suppose qu'on prend moins d'xp que si on était dans une zone de notre lvl ?)
> 
> Et tout cet ajustement de lvl se fait de manière transparente et automatique ?



Oui on dépasse forcément le lvl préconisé. Si tu explores, craft, fais les coeurs/ED. Fin tout ce que tu peux faire dans GW2, tu finiras par dépasser. Mais tu continues d'xp, un peu moins que sur une zone de ton niveau, mais c'est toujours ça. Et oui c'est automatique.
 Des que tu rentres dans une zone plus bas lvl que toi, tu peux voir en bas à droite sur ta barre d'xp, ton niveau effectif en vert. Si tu ouvres ton menu héros tu verras tes stats effectives (en vert) et réelles (en blanc).

----------


## Aglaure

Ça commence à me faire peur ces histoires de hacks, depuis hier j'ai déjà eu trois tentatives de réinitialisation de mot de passe sur mon compte...

----------


## purEcontact

> Etant donné que : 
> 
> - On a atteint les 300 membres et qu'il faut 1po pour passer à 400
> 
> - Qu'on a 85 pa en banque de guilde
> 
> - Que cette même banque buggue et que ne peut plus y déposer ou retirer quoi que ce soit (et que des canards ont déposé de l'argent qui leur a été retiré sans être ajouté à la banque)
> 
> - Que le courrier n'est toujours pas fonctionnel
> ...


Si on t'envoi des sioux à toi, ça peut permettre d'upgrade ou il faut forcément que ça passe par la banque de guilde ?

---------- Post added at 10h47 ---------- Previous post was at 10h46 ----------




> Ça commence à me faire peur ces histoires de hacks, depuis hier j'ai déjà eu trois tentatives de réinitialisation de mot de passe sur mon compte...


J'ai récupérer un ancien compte guild wars grâce à ça.

Je suis  :haha:  pour la gueule du mec qui me l'a hack y'a quelques années sans que je réagisse.

----------


## Shinpokomon

> Etant donné que : 
> 
> - On a atteint les 300 membres et qu'il faut 1po pour passer à 400
> 
> - Qu'on a 85 pa en banque de guilde
> 
> - Que cette même banque buggue et que ne peut plus y déposer ou retirer quoi que ce soit (et que des canards ont déposé de l'argent qui leur a été retiré sans être ajouté à la banque)
> 
> - Que le courrier n'est toujours pas fonctionnel
> ...


Passe-moi le lead de la guilde 2 minutes, j'ai 4 PO  ::ninja::

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> Que ça serait bien qu'on leur foute la paix.
> Et vu que le mec qui a taunt sur Leonidas est clairement de CPC (ou, au mieux, des Grand Cross) au vu des vannes qui lui sont balancées mais que je ne sais pas qui c'est, je fais un appel au calme public.
> 
> Je parlais pas de ton post, Troma. Mais du taunt que j'ai lu sur JoL.
> J'ai peut être pas été clair, désolé, j'ai pas encore pris mon litre de café.


 C'était pas clair du tout en effet. Tu cites un message et tu dis quelquechose qui n'a rien à voir.
En plus tu demandes de garder ton calme ici parce que t'as lu le message d'un CPC sur JoL.
Bref, prends du café oui, deux litres  :tired:

----------


## Arkane Derian

> Si on t'envoi des sioux à toi, ça peut permettre d'upgrade ou il faut forcément que ça passe par la banque de guilde ?[COLOR="Silver"]


Comme je le disais dans mon message précédent, le courrier déconne toujours donc pas possible d'envoyer de l'argent, mais de toute façon, c'est régler, Chatlut à avancer la somme. On peut donc de nouveau inviter puisqu'il semble que les invits marchent enfin.

----------


## Kobal

> Comme je le disais dans mon message précédent, le courrier déconne toujours donc pas possible d'envoyer de l'argent, mais de toute façon, c'est régler, Chatlut à avancer la somme. On peut donc de nouveau inviter puisqu'il semble que les invits marchent enfin.


Oui !!  ::lol::

----------


## Shinpokomon

On veut des patch-notes messieurs d'ArenaNet  ::(:

----------


## Ragondin

> Comme je le disais dans mon message précédent, le courrier déconne toujours donc pas possible d'envoyer de l'argent, mais de toute façon, c'est régler, Chatlut à avancer la somme. On peut donc de nouveau inviter puisqu'il semble que les invits marchent enfin.


La bonne nouvelle de la journée ! Merci à Chatlut pour le coup de pouce. Sinon hier soir, on a eut une explication sur ce regain de lag?

----------


## darkmanticora

Merci pour toutes ces réponses ! 

c'est sympa  ::): 

Et pour le 3W, y'a moyen de rejoindre des groupes en instantané, histoire de pas se balader solo et de servir a rien ?

----------


## Kurita

Déjà 300 joueurs dans la guilde CPC ?  ::o:

----------


## kikifumducu

> Etant donné que : 
> 
> - On a atteint les 300 membres et qu'il faut 1po pour passer à 400
> 
> - Qu'on a 85 pa en banque de guilde
> 
> - Que cette même banque buggue et que ne peut plus y déposer ou retirer quoi que ce soit (et que des canards ont déposé de l'argent qui leur a été retiré sans être ajouté à la banque)
> 
> - Que le courrier n'est toujours pas fonctionnel
> ...


Je nous fais ça ce midi. J'ai de la thune en rab', on me remboursera quand ça marchera  :;): .



Sinon, pour ceux qui ont essayés les catacombes en mode exploration ( mode exploration = 2ème fois que vous allez dedans ): c'est tout à fait normal de ne pas les réussir, ils sont adaptés pour des lvl 80 et à une composition d'équipe optimale. Malgré que note lvl soit rabaissé à 35, le stuff et les traits lvl80 sont nécessaire.

Edit : my bad, je n'avais pas tout lu.

----------


## Arkane Derian

> Je nous fais ça ce midi. J'ai de la thune en rab', on me remboursera quand ça marchera


Regarde au dessus, Chatlut, l'a déjà fait.

*Les invitations de guilde semblent de nouveau opérationnelles. Donc, si vous souhaitez rejoindre la guilde Insert Coinz [CPC], rien de plus simple, envoyez un mp IN GAME (/chuchoter dans le chat, n'envoyez pas de courrier !) à Kayato.9178 ou Arkane Derian.9178. Si ni lui ni moi ne sommes connectés, vous pouvez vous rabattre sur les animateurs PvE en premier lieu et, en dernier recours, sur les animateurs PvP ou 3W. Vous trouverez la liste des animateurs en suivant ce lien*

----------


## Yro

Comment faites-vous pour être tous ensemble dans les Catacombes ?

On a essayé plusieurs fois, à chaque fois on était dans des instances différentes  ::(:

----------


## olih

> Comment faites-vous pour être tous ensemble dans les Catacombes ?
> 
> On a essayé plusieurs fois, à chaque fois on était dans des instances différentes


 On a tenté une fois et ça a marché du premier coup hier  ::ninja:: .

----------


## SetaSensei

> Comment faites-vous pour être tous ensemble dans les Catacombes ?
> 
> On a essayé plusieurs fois, à chaque fois on était dans des instances différentes


Vous étiez groupé ?
Parce que même en overflow avec des pickups, on était tous dans la même instance.

----------


## Madvince

Pareil ça fonctionnait bien hier.

On est même sorti de l'instance en cours de donjon pour recruter un gardien après qu'un joueur nous ait quitté .
On est re-rentré et repris le donjon là où on l'avait laissé. Pas de problème technique.

----------


## Yro

Oui on était pourtant bien groupé.
On a aussi essayé d'être tous sur le même serveur avant d'entrer, mais pas moyen.

J'ai testé hier soir et avant-hier soir, même résultat  ::sad:: 

Peut être que j'aurais plus de chance ce soir ...

----------


## Aog

> On veut des patch-notes messieurs d'ArenaNet


Répondez maintenant !  ::O:

----------


## Thorkel

Quelqu'un pourrait me dire ou sont les artisans chasseurs et tanneurs au promontoir ou à l'arche? je ne devais pas avoir les yeux en face des trous hier mais j'ai trouvé les bijoutiers et compagnie, mais pas ceux que je cherche^^

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Il y a d'autres Canards qui ont reçus des objets d'un joueur inconnu? Hier une amulette 35 et là ce matin aujourd'hui un arc, un torse, gants, bottes 35+. 
> 
> Je trouve ça louche mais quoi faire? Ne pas récupérer les objets ça vous semble mieux ou c'est pareil? (non parce que je les vendrais bien à l'hv... )


Ne me dit pas que mes tourtes aux myrtilles se sont perdues ?  ::o: 

Thorkel > De l'autre coté de la grande porte. J'ai eu du mal pour trouver la banque et les maitres artisans, je ne te dirai rien du coup  ::P:

----------


## Tomaka17

L'event de fin des marais de lumillule  ::love:: 

(petit spoiler) http://tof.canardpc.com/view/af97100...929ed13460.jpg

----------


## Thorkel

> Ne me dit pas que mes tourtes aux myrtilles se sont perdues ? 
> 
> Thorkel > De l'autre coté de la grande porte. J'ai eu du mal pour trouver la banque et les maitres artisans, je ne te dirai rien du coup



Merci! forcément si je suis pas du bon coté... :;):

----------


## Gordor

arf, une solution pour GW2 ...
http://www.jeuxvideomagazine.com/sol...ars-2-a1061356

----------


## Maderone

> arf, une solution pour GW2 ...
> http://www.jeuxvideomagazine.com/sol...ars-2-a1061356


Super utile... J'espère qu'ils continueront  :tired:

----------


## ouk

Bon, allons-y alonso. Cowkill va me PL j'espère  ::ninja::

----------


## Bazlnga

Question : On est obligé de passer par le cash shop pour augmenter la capacité de sa banque ?

----------


## Shinpokomon

Tu peux acheter des gemmes avec de l'or.

----------


## Maderone

> Tu peux acheter des gemmes avec de l'or.


Donc oui, on est obligé de passer par le cash shop

----------


## mrFish

> Donc oui, on est obligé de passer par le cash shop


Oui mais ça nécessite pas forcément de payer avec du vraie argent par contre

----------


## Gordor

bon pour revenir sur le coté CPU limited, j'ai remarqué un truc.
Pour commencer j'ai une config un peu particulière vu que j'ai un CPU vraiment ancien, Core 2 Duo E6850 , avec une carte graphique pas trop dégueu, Geforce GTX 560 TI 448 cores.
Pour la même zone, je peux varier entre 90 FPS et 20. Et cette différence n'est du qu'a une chose, la présence de joueurs dans la zone ou non.
J'en conclus, surement hâtivement, que ce qui consomme énormément de CPU, et qui bride complètement ma config, c'est la gestion des autres joueurs autour de moi.

Quelqu'un a remarqué la même chose ?

C'est vraiment le seul jeu qui me fait ca, tous les jeux solos (forcément du coup ca a du sens) fonctionnent très bien.

Un truc qui peut aider a gagner en perf pour ceux que ca interesse c'est de faire comme moi : 
Si vous êtes sous seven 32 bits, passez sous 64 bits

Vu que l'install est toute fraiche, il tourne vraiment mieux, et les 64 bits permettent de gagner un peu de mémoire sur la CG

++

----------


## atavus

> Oui, et ça inclut nos avis négatifs sur tes messages. Pourquoi refuses-tu de les entendre ?
> 
> Peut-être parce qu'ils sont aussi "agressifs" pour toi que ne le sont tes messages envers le jeu ?


Il a été agressif où ?
A par l'épisode Badmad, tout les messages sont resté critiques( un peu). 
Tout ça pour dire "pissez un coup les gars".

----------


## Maderone

> Oui mais ça nécessite pas forcément de payer avec du vraie argent par contre


Je sais, mais ce n'est pas ce qu'il a demandé à la base, donc je préfère préciser.

----------


## Tek1la

Je viens enfin de pouvoir valider mon adresse mail .....

voici ce que m'affiche la page de gestion de compte :

dragon.jpg

Vous avez ??????????????????  :tired:

----------


## Gordor

> Je viens enfin de pouvoir valider mon adresse mail .....
> 
> voici ce que m'affiche la page de gestion de compte :
> 
> dragon.jpg
> 
> Vous avez ??????????????????


un bel avatar ? de belles miches ? gagné ? bien cliqué ?

----------


## BlackFox

Ouai j'ai eu pareil quand je l'avais fait.

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> Bon, allons-y alonso. Cowkill va me PL j'espère


 Haha...  ::ninja:: 

T'es dans quelle zone ?

----------


## doudou1408

Serveur down chez moi , vous aussi ?

----------


## cindytropforte

Mot de passe invalide.

----------


## mesz

Oui kické du jeu et impossible de se reconnecter

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Les serveurs ont dû sauter, j'avais un foutu lag tout à l'heure.

----------


## Marty

Moi je me tape le fameux : code erreur 42:0:9001:3927 depuis ce matin...

----------


## geoffroy

Et éjecté encore une fois -_-

----------


## Woulfo

Je viens de faire un tour dans la zone des sylvaris. Il y a des coins fabuleux.  ::o:

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Bon ben si les invitations de guilde fonctionnent, je vais pouvoir vous rejoindre.  ::): 
Amoilesmobs Gardien niv15. 

Quand j'arriverais à me connecter.  ::|: 

Sinon je suis parti sur cuisto ... ça coûte un bras cette affaire.  ::O:

----------


## doudou1408

Nouveau serveur fr : Pierre d'Arborea  ::):

----------


## ouk

> Haha... 
> 
> T'es dans quelle zone ?


Fichiers restants : 191 905  :Emo:

----------


## Vroum

> Oui on était pourtant bien groupé.
> On a aussi essayé d'être tous sur le même serveur avant d'entrer, mais pas moyen.
> 
> J'ai testé hier soir et avant-hier soir, même résultat 
> 
> Peut être que j'aurais plus de chance ce soir ...


A peu près la même chose :
 une soirée où personne ne se retrouvait dans la même instance
 hier on se retrouve tous dedans, on avance et paf lag, 3 joueurs déconnectés à plusieurs reprises et l'un d'entre eux qui ne peut plus nous rejoindre.

Faut croiser les doigts pour ce soir.

----------


## mikelion

Nouveau server français : Pierre Arborea.

----------


## Maximelene

Le vendeurs d'armes culturelles Norn de niveau 2 est "légèrement" buggué : il vend ses armes à un prix 1000 fois inférieur au prix normal. Ce qui fait des armes de niveau 60 à... 21 karma chacune  ::P:

----------


## Thorkel

> Fichiers restants : 191 905


Hum? tu DL le jeu pour la première fois?

----------


## SetaSensei

> Le vendeurs d'armes culturelles Norn de niveau 2 est "légèrement" buggué : il vend ses armes à un prix 1000 fois inférieur au prix normal. Ce qui fait des armes de niveau 60 à... 21 karma chacune


Et quand tu en achètes, tu dépenses réellement 21 karma ?

----------


## Erkin_

> Fichiers restants : 191 905


Je comprends ta douleur. Je pense pouvoir y jouer dans un petit siècle.

----------


## mikelion

> Et quand tu en achètes, tu dépenses réellement 21 karma ?


Et ça se revend combien ?

----------


## Maximelene

> Et quand tu en achètes, tu dépenses réellement 21 karma ?


Oui.




> Et ça se revend combien ?


Ça ne peut pas se revendre.

----------


## Madvince

Il y a bien aussi, par endroit, des armes de qualité rare (jaune) de niv 40 vendus  à 800 karma ,  Je trouve pas ça très cher vu à la vitesse où tu peux gagner du karma...

----------


## ouk

> Hum? tu DL le jeu pour la première fois?


Ouep j'ai pas fait la beta.

----------


## Flipmode

> Fichiers restants : 191 905


Tu mens j'ai cherché cette zone n'existe pas.

----------


## Elidjah

Bonjour, je suis le réparateur du photocopieur.

----------


## Skiant

> Je viens enfin de pouvoir valider mon adresse mail .....
> 
> voici ce que m'affiche la page de gestion de compte :
> 
> dragon.jpg
> 
> Vous avez ??????????????????


Répondez maintenant.

----------


## Thorkel

> Ouep j'ai pas fait la beta.


OK ca me rassure....bon DL alors  :;):

----------


## mrFish

> bon pour revenir sur le coté CPU limited, j'ai remarqué un truc.
> Pour commencer j'ai une config un peu particulière vu que j'ai un CPU vraiment ancien, Core 2 Duo E6850 , avec une carte graphique pas trop dégueu, Geforce GTX 560 TI 448 cores.
> Pour la même zone, je peux varier entre 90 FPS et 20. Et cette différence n'est du qu'a une chose, la présence de joueurs dans la zone ou non.
> J'en conclus, surement hâtivement, que ce qui consomme énormément de CPU, et qui bride complètement ma config, c'est la gestion des autres joueurs autour de moi.
> 
> Quelqu'un a remarqué la même chose ?


Oui.
Mais c'est commun à tout les mmo, ils faut un proc pas trop dégueu pour gérer toutes les entités à afficher sinon on se retrouve cpu limited.
J'ai la même carte que toi mais avec un I5 2400 et j'ai pas de baisse aussi significative quand il y a du monde autour de moi.

----------


## grumz

Vous s'avez où on peut farmer du cuire à l'Arche du Lion ?

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> http://uppix.net/2/3/6/db5be3b732738...45be59e0tt.jpg
> 
> Bonjour, je suis le réparateur *de pizza*.


Mieux.

----------


## Say hello

> Oui.
> 
> 
> 
> Ça ne peut pas se revendre.



Mais ça peut se recycler ?  :Bave:

----------


## Icebird

Actuellement, acheter un onglet de banque en échangeant des golds contre des gemmes revient à 2,3 po il me semble.
En achetant directement les gemmes, çà couterait 7,5€

----------


## Chedaa

_"Et si j'allais chercher des fraises ?"_


ps : la caméra qui refuse de bouger quand on est trop près d'un mur ou d'un angle de mur c'est ultra relou !

----------


## Godmichou

> Etant donné que : 
> 
> - On a atteint les 300 membres et qu'il faut 1po pour passer à 400
> 
> - Qu'on a 85 pa en banque de guilde
> 
> - Que cette même banque buggue et que ne peut plus y déposer ou retirer quoi que ce soit (et que des canards ont déposé de l'argent qui leur a été retiré sans être ajouté à la banque)
> 
> - Que le courrier n'est toujours pas fonctionnel
> ...


Bah là comme ça sans connaître tout les rouages de GW2 je dirai que les plus fortunés donnent à un lead de la main à la main et que le lead en question fasse l'up grade de la guilde.

N'étant pas encore guildé je aussi financer une micro partie avec le peu de fonds que j'ai .... Et y 'a une limite à l'expansion d'une guilde ? Je me doute que l'up est toujours plus cher, non ?


@Cheeda :
MA-GNI-FIQUE !  ::wub::   ::wub::

----------


## Jingliat

C'est bon, ça a été fait. Par contre on ne peut pas faire d'échanges dans GW2, tout passe par la Poste. 

D'ailleurs pour ceux qui sont en jeu cet après-midi, il y a t-il eu des améliorations pour les problèmes de lag etc.. de hier?

----------


## olih

> Bah là comme ça sans connaître tout les rouages de GW2 je dirai que les plus fortunés donnent à un lead de la main à la main et que le lead en question fasse l'up grade de la guilde.
> 
> N'étant pas encore guildé je aussi financer une micro partie avec le peu de fonds que j'ai .... Et y 'a une limite à l'expansion d'une guilde ? Je me doute que l'up est toujours plus cher, non ?
> 
> 
> @Cheeda :
> MA-GNI-FIQUE !


 Le max est 500 membres aux dernières nouvelles et on n'en est pas encore là.
Pour le 1po, le problème était de faire parvenir l'argent à un animateur vu que le courrier ne marche pas et la caisse de guilde déconne  :tired: .
Mine de rien à midi, il y avait au moins 99pa dans la caisse.

----------


## Anansi

Question idiote, qui a sûrement été déjà posée mais c'est un peu la base en ce qui me concerne : Guild Wars 2, ça tourne sur un laptop ? Parce que le jeu m'intéresse beaucoup, mais encore faut-il que ça tourne sur mon Vaio banal... Donc, c'est suffisamment bien optimisé pour que ça tourne relativement bien (même si, évidemment, les graphismes seront loin du max, mais j'ai l'habitude) ?

----------


## Gordor

bin sans précision sur ton matos, ca va etre dur de te renseigner

----------


## Anansi

> bin sans précision sur ton matos, ca va etre dur de te renseigner


Certes  ::ninja:: 

 Bon là sur le coup je pourrais pas vous dire, mais ça doit être du proc à 2GHz avec une carte graphique de 512 Mo (voire 1 Go). Bref du matos basique qui arrive même pas à faire tourner The Witcher 2 normalement  :Cigare:  WoW tourne bien par contre, à l'époque où j'y jouais en tout cas, donc je pense que Guild Wars 2 devrait relativement bien aller, mais bon, c'est un peu toujours ma hantise avec les jeux pc.

----------


## Vaaahn

Deux petites questions : 
- 

Spoiler Alert! 


ou se cachent les vendeurs d'armes culturelles? Je suis dans ma capitale norn et impossible de mettre la main dessus. Des vendeurs ouais, mais comment je fait pour dépenser mes karmas?


=> J'ai rien dit, j'ai trouvé!

- je me doute bien que c'est comme les petits coins de pêches, ça se dit pas trop maison sait jamais : pour le cuir, est ce qu'il y a des animaux qui les drop ou faut uniquement looter des item à recycler (botte, gant, manteau ...)?

----------


## Kourikargou

*Someone -hopefully you!- has requested to change the email address associated with your Guild Wars account.
Need help or have questions about your Guild Wars account? Visit our support site: http://support.guildwars2.com/.
Thanks!
-The ArenaNet Team
*

Je viens de recevoir ce message dans ma boite mail, j'était pas au courant.
Faudrait que je passe section assistance moi dit-donc.

PUTAIN

----------


## SetaSensei

Sur les questions de vol de comptes, le CM qui s'occupe du Reddit conseillait l'utilisation de softs tels que LastPass.
Quelqu'un utilise ce genre de trucs ? C'est legit ? C'est efficace ? C'est qui la blonde qui passe devant mon bureau ?

----------


## lokham

Téléphone maison ?




Ca arrive souvent que mon perso reste bloqué sur une animation. Le pire étant avec mon Charr elementaliste quand j'envoie de la foudre

----------


## Arkane Derian

> - je me doute bien que c'est comme les petits coins de pêches, ça se dit pas trop maison sait jamais : pour le cuir, est ce qu'il y a des animaux qui les drop ou faut uniquement looter des item à recycler (botte, gant, manteau ...)?


Le cuir ne droppe pas. C'est comme la jute, ça ne se récupère qu'en recyclant ou alors en farmant les humanoïdes (brigands et centaures surtout) et en ouvrant les sacs qu'ils droppent et qui contiennent des matériaux de crafts (mais pas forcément du cuir)

----------


## Marty

> Question idiote, qui a sûrement été déjà posée mais c'est un peu la base en ce qui me concerne : Guild Wars 2, ça tourne sur un laptop ? Parce que le jeu m'intéresse beaucoup, mais encore faut-il que ça tourne sur mon Vaio banal... Donc, c'est suffisamment bien optimisé pour que ça tourne relativement bien (même si, évidemment, les graphismes seront loin du max, mais j'ai l'habitude) ?


J'ai réussi à le faire tourner de "manière jouable" sur le Asus à moins de 500€ de mes parents qui n'est pas un foudre de guerre.

----------


## Vaaahn

> Le cuir ne droppe pas. C'est comme la jute, il ne se récupère qu'en recyclant ou alors en farmant les humanoïdes (brigands et centaures surtout) et en ouvrant les sacs qu'ils droppent et qui contiennent des matériaux de crafts (mais pas forcément du cuir)


Et le tout dans les zones humaine je suppose. Bon, je crois que j'ai une nouvelle zone à découvrir  :B):

----------


## Jikob

Hugh !

Je viens de remarquer un petit truc. Je commence à fabriquer des bijoux et j'ai remarqué que le bonus total des améliorations et supérieur à celui de l'amélioration elle-même. Par exemple, sur cette bague, on peut voir que le grenat doit apporter +3 en puissance mais au final on se retrouve avec +6 en puissance. Donc si j'ai bien compris, les galets et compagnie peuvent être fixées sur un équipement ou une arme et conférer un bonus, mais, si elles sont montées sur un bijou, ce bonus est supérieur, j'ai bon ?

A part ça, j'essaye de ne pas trop m'emballer parce que ça m'a valu des déceptions ces derniers temps, mais je pense que j'ai enfin trouvé un jeu où je reste scotché de bon cœur et qui pourra me suivre pendant quelques mois. C'était plus arrivé depuis Lotro et en plus ça me coutera pas grand chose. Je suis ravi !

PS : les allusions au *[Flacon de sang faible]* c'est parce que c'est chiant à trouver ? Hier j'en ai fait l'expérience jusqu'à enfin tomber sur les bons mobs au bout d'une heure...

----------


## Elidjah

> Sur les questions de vol de comptes, le CM qui s'occupe du Reddit conseillait l'utilisation de softs tels que LastPass.
> Quelqu'un utilise ce genre de trucs ? C'est legit ? C'est efficace ? C'est qui la blonde qui passe devant mon bureau ?


Je l'utilise depuis presque 2 ans, c'est vraiment bien foutu, et c'est valable pour PC, Ipad, Android, etc.

----------


## Gordor

> Le cuir ne droppe pas. C'est comme la jute, ça ne se récupère qu'en recyclant ou alors en farmant les humanoïdes (brigands et centaures surtout) et en ouvrant les sacs qu'ils droppent et qui contiennent des matériaux de crafts (mais pas forcément du cuir)


C'est totalement faux ca didonc.
Encore ce matin je farmais du cuir
ca se trouve sur les animaux, qui drop des peaux, et qui sont recyclables en cuir ...

----------


## lokham

> Hugh !
> 
> PS : les allusions au *[Flacon de sang faible]* c'est parce que c'est chiant à trouver ? Hier j'en ai fait l'expérience jusqu'à enfin tomber sur les bons mobs au bout d'une heure...


Hier, j'ai recommencé un perso humain et j'ai pu constater que les flacons de sang faible se trouvent sur beaucoup de chauve-souris (logique, en somme)

----------


## Fredk

> C'est totalement faux ca didonc.
> Encore ce matin je farmais du cuir
> ca se trouve sur les animaux, qui drop des peaux, et qui sont* recyclables* en cuir ...


Mhh c'est un peu ce qu'Arkane disait, nan ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Muan

Mais ils sont où les 300 CPC en WvW?  ::ninja::

----------


## Vaaahn

> C'est totalement faux ca didonc.
> Encore ce matin je farmais du cuir
> ca se trouve sur les animaux, qui drop des peaux, et qui sont recyclables en cuir ...


T'a oublié de préciser quel type d'animaux  ::trollface::

----------


## Hem

> Certes 
> 
>  Bon là sur le coup je pourrais pas vous dire, mais ça doit être du proc à 2GHz avec une carte graphique de 512 Mo (voire 1 Go). Bref du matos basique qui arrive même pas à faire tourner The Witcher 2 normalement  WoW tourne bien par contre, à l'époque où j'y jouais en tout cas, donc je pense que Guild Wars 2 devrait relativement bien aller, mais bon, c'est un peu toujours ma hantise avec les jeux pc.


Sur mon m11x r2 i7, ça tourne (encore heureux me diriez-vous) mais bizarrement.
Par contre attend toi à ne pas pouvoir rvr.

---------- Post added at 14h44 ---------- Previous post was at 14h44 ----------




> Mais ils sont où les 300 CPC en WvW?


en queue pardi!

----------


## Gordor

> Mhh c'est un peu ce qu'Arkane disait, nan ?


non, la question était "ca tombe sur des animaux?", la réponse d'Arkane était "non sur des humanoides", ma réponse "non sur des animaux aussi"

Pour les animaux, dans mes souvenirs les drake de glace de la zone 1-15 norns, au bord de l'eau qui se trouve dans la zone enneigé. 
D'ailleurs pour les écailles, ca se drop bien sur les poissons (je ne me rappelle plus du nom, barracuda je crois) de la même zone

----------


## SetaSensei

> Je l'utilise depuis presque 2 ans, c'est vraiment bien foutu, et c'est valable pour PC, Ipad, Android, etc.


Merci !

----------


## Fredk

On va pas chicaner  ::):  il parlait des sacs que droppent les humanoïdes (et associés dirons-nous) et qui peuvent contenir du cuir.  Sinon par recyclage.

Mais c'est kif kif tout le monde aura compris :D

----------


## Arkane Derian

> non, la question était "ca tombe sur des animaux?", la réponse d'Arkane était "non sur des humanoides", ma réponse "non sur des animaux aussi"
> 
> Pour les animaux, dans mes souvenirs les drake de glace de la zone 1-15 norns, au bord de l'eau qui se trouve dans la zone enneigé. 
> D'ailleurs pour les écailles, ca se drop bien sur les poissons (je ne me rappelle plus du nom, barracuda je crois) de la même zone


Non j'ai dit que le cuir ne droppait pas et c'est exact, tu n'obtient jamais du cuir directement d'un mob, tu es obligé de recycler.

----------


## Gordor

> Je l'utilise depuis presque 2 ans, c'est vraiment bien foutu, et c'est valable pour PC, Ipad, Android, etc.


est ce que si tu veux faire un changement de mot de passe sur un site et que celui ci te demande l'ancien, last pass peut le remplir ? 
si oui se met-il a jour automatiquement derrière ?

---------- Post added at 14h55 ---------- Previous post was at 14h53 ----------




> Non j'ai dit que le cuir ne droppait pas et c'est exact, tu n'obtient jamais du cuir directement d'un mob, tu es obligé de recycler.


peut être, mais je pense qu'il s'en fou de savoir ca, ca question était "vous connaissez un bon coin de zanimaux pour farm du cuir" ? parceque ca parait plus logique d'avoir plus de cuir sur les animaux que sur les humains.

Enfin bon on s'en fout, il a eu sa réponse (d'ailleurs il t'avait compris comme moi)

----------


## Shura80

> Mais ils sont où les 300 CPC en WvW?


Au travail...  ::(:

----------


## Vaaahn

Oui oui c'est bon, je vais réussir à me débrouiller avec vos conseils, merci bien  :;):

----------


## Jingliat

> Au travail...


rectification

au travail et ensuite en file d'attente xD

----------


## Maderone

C'est quoi ce bordel sur le chan de guilde ? C'est quoi ce bug ? 
Je demande pas de m'expliquer comment le reproduire, mais juste ce que ça fait et implique, parce que y'a un sacré flood sur le canal comme quoi des canards se seraient fait ban ou je sais pas quoi. 
On peut m'expliquer?

----------


## Nostiss

+ 1 je viens d'arriver et je capte pas tout

----------


## Thorkel

Ah oui, si ya un truc à ne pas faire, autant prévenir tout le monde.....perso je voudrais pas me faire ban pour avoir fait une boulette sans le savoir ^^

----------


## Kurita

Je suis vraiment perdu avec le préachat sur Amazon, je pige pas du tout comment ça marche.
Rien reçu chez moi apparement. Ils sont censés envoyer quoi ? Le jeu ? Un bon pour acheter le jeu ?

----------


## Anita Spade

> Le cuir ne droppe pas. C'est comme* la jute*, ça ne se récupère qu'en recyclant ou alors en farmant les humanoïdes (brigands et centaures surtout) et en ouvrant les sacs qu'ils droppent et qui contiennent des matériaux de crafts (mais pas forcément du cuir)


Je vais une nouvelle fois passer pour un sinistre pointilleux comme la dernière fois sur mumble, mais... non "la jute" ne se récupère pas comme ça*, tu veux parler *du jute*, car en effet c'est un nom masculin qui désigne une plante dont on peux faire de *la toile*.

Merci de votre attention.

*Réflexion faite, ça doit être possible

----------


## BlackFox

> Je suis vraiment perdu avec le préachat sur Amazon, je pige pas du tout comment ça marche.
> Rien reçu chez moi apparement. Ils sont censés envoyer quoi ? Le jeu ? Un bon pour acheter le jeu ?


J'ai bien fait d'acheter le jeu directement sur le site officiel, même si c'était plus cher, au moins ça marche ^^

Sinon, j'ai drop un coffre du lion noir (ou un nom s'en rapprochant) hier, où peut-on acheter (ou trouver) des clés ? J'ai fait quelques marchant mais j'ai rien vu. Et généralement, ça vaut le coup de les ouvrir ?

----------


## Maximelene

> Je suis vraiment perdu avec le préachat sur Amazon, je pige pas du tout comment ça marche.
> Rien reçu chez moi apparement. Ils sont censés envoyer quoi ? Le jeu ? Un bon pour acheter le jeu ?


Tu as acheté le jeu en édition normale ou collector ?

Si c'est en collector, ils t'ont envoyé la boîte. Si c'est en normal, tu ne recevras rien d'autre : le code de préachat fait office de code final. Tu as déjà ton jeu  :;):

----------


## Gordor

> J'ai bien fait d'acheter le jeu directement sur le site officiel, même si c'était plus cher, au moins ça marche ^^
> 
> Sinon, j'ai drop un coffre du lion noir (ou un nom s'en rapprochant) hier, où peut-on acheter (ou trouver) des clés ? J'ai fait quelques marchant mais j'ai rien vu. Et généralement, ça vaut le coup de les ouvrir ?


ca s’achète soit en gemmes dans la boutique, soit en PO a l'HV soit ca se loot ou récompense de quetes
les coffres contiennent : 3 transformations, 1 boost (xp karma ou autres), 1 outil (clé, kit de recyclage, pioches ...)

---------- Post added at 15h32 ---------- Previous post was at 15h31 ----------




> C'est quoi ce bordel sur le chan de guilde ? C'est quoi ce bug ? 
> Je demande pas de m'expliquer comment le reproduire, mais juste ce que ça fait et implique, parce que y'a un sacré flood sur le canal comme quoi des canards se seraient fait ban ou je sais pas quoi. 
> On peut m'expliquer?


?

----------


## lokham

> ca s’achète soit en gemmes dans la boutique, soit en PO a l'HV soit ca se loot ou récompense de quetes
> les coffres contiennent : 3 transformations, 1 boost (xp karma ou autres), 1 outil (clé, kit de recyclage, pioches ...)


En parlant des transformations, j'ai donc ouvert 2 de ces coffres et je peux me transformer en golem par exemple. Il est indiqué "sous votre nouvelle forme, vous ne pourrez pas combattre". Quel est l’intérêt de ces transformations (hormis le coté fun du truc) ?

----------


## Kurita

> Si c'est en normal, tu ne recevras rien d'autre : le code de préachat fait office de code final. Tu as déjà ton jeu


 
Je t'aime.

Encore 10 jours.  :Emo:

----------


## frostphoenyx

> En parlant des transformations, j'ai donc ouvert 2 de ces coffres et je peux me transformer en golem par exemple. Il est indiqué "sous votre nouvelle forme, vous ne pourrez pas combattre". Quel est l’intérêt de ces transformations (hormis le coté fun du truc) ?


Aucun je pense, par contre c'est une utilisation unique?

----------


## MrGr33N

> C'est quoi ce bordel sur le chan de guilde ? C'est quoi ce bug ? 
> Je demande pas de m'expliquer comment le reproduire, mais juste ce que ça fait et implique, parce que y'a un sacré flood sur le canal comme quoi des canards se seraient fait ban ou je sais pas quoi. 
> On peut m'expliquer?


Je suis pas dans la guilde, mais vu les bans récents, il y a peut-être un rapport avec ça : http://www.reddit.com/r/Guildwars2/c...ban_justified/

(ou alors je suis totalement à coté de la plaque, ce qui n'est pas impossible)

----------


## PsykoShima

> J'ai bien fait d'acheter le jeu directement sur le site officiel, même si c'était plus cher, au moins ça marche ^^


C'est comme ça qu'on voit les vrais j'ai fais la même. Quand on aime on ne compte pas. :Cigare:

----------


## Setzer

> Tu as acheté le jeu en édition normale ou collector ?
> 
> Si c'est en collector, ils t'ont envoyé la boîte. Si c'est en normal, tu ne recevras rien d'autre : le code de préachat fait office de code final. Tu as déjà ton jeu


Ah bon? moi ils m'ont envoyé le code d'accès anticipé, puis j'ai reçu aujourd'hui la boite avec le code définitif...

----------


## lokham

> Aucun je pense, par contre c'est une utilisation unique?


Oui, ce sont des consommables. Mais généralement tu les drop par paquets de 5.

----------


## Maximelene

> C'est quoi ce bordel sur le chan de guilde ? C'est quoi ce bug ? 
> Je demande pas de m'expliquer comment le reproduire, mais juste ce que ça fait et implique, parce que y'a un sacré flood sur le canal comme quoi des canards se seraient fait ban ou je sais pas quoi. 
> On peut m'expliquer?


Résumé rapide : un vendeur vend des armes niveau 60 en karma 1000 fois moins cher que leur prix normal. Tout le monde se jette dessus. Drama : va-t-on se faire bannir ? Cela va-t-il entâcher la réputation de la guilde CPC ? Le fois gras se tartine-t-il ou non ?




> Ah bon? moi ils m'ont envoyé le code d'accès anticipé, puis j'ai reçu aujourd'hui la boite avec le code définitif...


Précommande, ou préachat ? Parce que ce que tu me décris là, c'est dans le cas d'une précommande  :;):

----------


## MrGr33N

> Drama : va-t-on se faire bannir ? Cela va-t-il entâcher la réputation de la guilde CPC ? le fois gras se tartine-t-il ou non ?


Peut-être. C'est une possibilité à ne pas écarter. EVIDEMMENT !

----------


## Setzer

Ah je t'avouerais que je ne fais pas bien la distinction, en plus c'est ma chérie qui m'a offert le jeu, donc je ne sais pas quelle option elle a choisie, si tel est le cas, mea culpa  :;):

----------


## Zepolak

> C'est quoi ce bordel sur le chan de guilde ? C'est quoi ce bug ? 
> Je demande pas de m'expliquer comment le reproduire, mais juste ce que ça fait et implique, parce que y'a un sacré flood sur le canal comme quoi des canards se seraient fait ban ou je sais pas quoi. 
> On peut m'expliquer?


C'est très simple : des gens achètent des objets jaunes pour un prix absolument risibles et font des choses avec. 

Ça brise de façon évidente le modèle économique, il ne faut pas le faire. Les bans dont on parle, ça reste une possibilité en fonction du comportement d'Anet. On sait pas. Mais ce qu'on peut dire, c'est que le bug exploit et autre connerie, *c'est pas toléré chez CPC.* Voili voilou  ::): 

Je rappelle que l'usage du mot "CPC" est juste 'toléré' par la Rédaction, au final.

Si on pouvait changer de sujet, ce serait chouette  ::):

----------


## Maximelene

> EVIDEMMENT !


Ma grand mère m'assure que non. Selon elle, il se pose simplement sur le toast, le tartiner est une hérésie.

Moi, je trouve que de toute façon, ça a la même goût.

----------


## Illmess

> Ma grand mère m'assure que non. Selon elle, il se pose simplement sur le toast, le tartiner est une hérésie.
> 
> Moi, je trouve que de toute façon, ça a la même goût.


Ta grand-mère est sage, la texture fait partie de la dégustation.

----------


## Drayke

Pour moi le foie gras c'est juste du pâté hors de prix.

 ::siffle::

----------


## BlackFox

Tartiner du foie gras, on aura tout vu !  ::O:

----------


## PsykoShima

Roh les pauvres, ils mangent du foie gras ...

----------


## Freek

> Il a été agressif où ?
> A par l'épisode Badmad, tout les messages sont resté critiques( un peu). 
> Tout ça pour dire "pissez un coup les gars".


 On peut avoir des précisions sur cet "épisode Badmad"? Il a craqué son slip?

----------


## frostphoenyx

> Tartiner du foie gras, on aura tout vu !


Quel genre de foie gras? poêlé ou pas? européen ou africain?

----------


## MrGr33N

Surtout que je viens de me rendre compte que je le tartinais quand j'étais gamin, mais que ça fait des années que j'ai arrêté (quand je me suis rendu compte qu'ils ne fournissaient pas assez de toasts).

Sinon, aucun rapport avec le hors-sujet, est-ce que vous aussi vous avez une pénurie de composants à la con (genre flacon de sang) pour crafter les insignes ? Parce que du coup, je me retrouve à stagner dans mon travail du cuir...

----------


## PsykoShima

> Sinon, aucun rapport avec le hors-sujet, est-ce que vous aussi vous avez une pénurie de composants à la con (genre flacon de sang) pour crafter les insignes ? Parce que du coup, je me retrouve à stagner dans mon travail du cuir...


Oui pareil, et c'est très chiant. Je stagne aussi en travail du cuir et chasseur. Du coup j'ai changé pour cuistot / bijoutier :D
Je conseil d'ailleurs cuistot, c'est sympa à monter et ça te permet de faire des bouffes qui t'aident pour ton leveling (10% d'xp en + par mob tué)

----------


## Arkane Derian

On a mis en place l'emblème de guilde ! Si certains joueurs de 3W passent près du fort pris par Insert Coins (carte Roche de l'Augure), faites péter les screens !



Licorne rose !  :Bave:

----------


## Setzer

J'en drop pas mal du flacon de sang dans la vallée de la reine près du promontoire divin.

Edit : licorne rose sur petit coeur  :Bave:

----------


## Maximelene

> Sinon, aucun rapport avec le hors-sujet, est-ce que vous aussi vous avez une pénurie de composants à la con (genre flacon de sang) pour crafter les insignes ? Parce que du coup, je me retrouve à stagner dans mon travail du cuir...


Clairement. Surtout quand tu as deux métiers de fabrication en utilisant.

----------


## Myron

Décidément même avec tout mes efforts. La licorne rose j'adhère pas  ::P: 
Moi qui trouvais le truc de base sympa ^^

----------


## Gordor

> Pour moi le foie gras c'est juste du pâté hors de prix.


Pour moi, le paté c'est juste du foie gras pour les pauvres

----------


## Aghora

> Licorne rose !


Robot unicorn §§

----------


## Thorkel

Dites, ca existe le tonique de golem banquier éternel?

Nan parce que la j'ai le golem pendant 4 jours grâce à la version que j'ai acheté, et je sens que ca va me manquer sévèrement!!!

----------


## Gordor

tu t'en sers ? ???? mais pourquoi ????
tu peux envoyer tous tes compos de craft a la banque en un clic
tu peux accéder a ta banque sur n'importe quelle machine de craft
tu peux accéder a n'importe quelle machine de craft en 1 TP

bizarre
J'en ai 5 et je ne les ai jamais utilisé

----------


## Vaaahn

Je me marre tellement avec l'uti de l'élem conjuration de l'espadon enflammé : "j'ai une grosse épée, je suis un taaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaank"


Spoiler Alert! 


jusqu'à ce que je comprenne qu'un élèm dans une mélée, ça fait pas long feu ...

----------


## Alchimist

Je préférais largement cette bannière :lanceundébatàlacon :

----------


## Arkane Derian

> Je préférais largement cette bannière :lanceundébatàlacon :


Non môssieur ! Sur celle là, on voit pas les canines de vampire ! Et, excuse moi, mais une licorne avec des canines de vampire, c'est quand même bien plus classe !

----------


## Monsieur Odd

Ouais mais elle manque de vert et de jaune pour aller avec le rose, tant qu'à faire.

----------


## Illmess

J'avoue que le mélange Noir/Blanc-gris-dégueu/Rose est du plus bel effet en termes de laideur. C'est du beau travail  :Cigare:

----------


## PurpleSkunk

Ah nan mais là ça va pas être possible hein§§§  ::ninja::

----------


## SetaSensei

Mesdames, messieurs,

Comme vous avez pu le remarquer, nous somme un paquet dans la guilde... Et un gros paquet, même.

Vu qu'il va être difficile de manager tout le monde pour les animateurs, nous avons réfléchi à un système (simple) histoire d'éviter au mieux toute tempête de caca.
Nous avons donc mit en place des règles simples.

Il va de soit que le fairplay et la courtoisie sont au centre de ces règles.
Les voici énoncées :

*Toute insulte ou comportement agressif* (qu'il soit envers un membre de la guilde ou de qui que ce soit en jeu) entraînera *un ban immédiat* et *sans sommation*.Si un membre se met à s'échauffer tout en restant "dans les clous" (ex : pas d'insultes mais un vocabulaire désagréable), il sera prévenu et l'ensemble des animateurs seront informés. *S'il recommence, il sera banni également*.Un rang _spécial_ sera créé (le nom n'est pas encore défini) pour les membres _spécialement pénibles_ envers la communauté. Par "pénibles" nous entendons : le joueurs non fairplay, par extension, les mauvais joueurs -perdants comme gagnants-, les pleureuses (qui réclament constamment de l'aide ou des compos, font des caprices ou se plaignent de s'être prit une vanne gentille après une connerie ...). Il auront des droits plus limités que la moyenne des membres.Evidemment, le membre déranké _pourra revenir_ à rang normal avec le temps.

Il va de soi que nous privilégions l'entente et la discussion.
Si certains membres ne sont pas d'accord, ils ont le droit d'en parler. Seulement vu le nombre de personnes dans la guilde, nous vous recommandons de parler en privé dès que vous le pouvez.
Si vous n'êtes pas contents d'un event de guilde ou d'un animateur, vous pouvez en parler tant que vous restez dans les limites de la bienséance.

Enfin, ne soyez pas si sérieux, c'est un jeu.

----------


## Gordor

Heu on parle de règles en jeu la ou sur le fofo ?
le ban c'est .... sur le fofo ou en jeu ?
le rang ? 

ca va pas pousser certains a farmer le "relou rang" ?  ::):  (c'est un peu une distinction honorifique pour certains)

----------


## Monsieur Odd

Je crois que Seta entend "un bon coup de pied au cul et tu vas trouver d'autres gens avec qui jouer" par "ban".

----------


## Drayke

300 têtes de pipe, tu m'étonnes qu'il y a de la répression dans l'air  :tired:

----------


## darkmanticora

Je pense que c'est au sujet de la guild ingame non ?  ::):

----------


## Say hello

> Mesdames, messieurs,
> 
> Comme vous avez pu le remarquer, nous somme un paquet dans la guilde... Et un gros paquet, même.
> 
> Vu qu'il va être difficile de manager tout le monde pour les animateurs, nous avons réfléchi à un système (simple) histoire d'éviter au mieux toute tempête de caca.
> Nous avons donc mit en place des règles simples.
> 
> Il va de soit que le fairplay et la courtoisie sont au centre de ces règles.
> Les voici énoncées :
> ...


Je vois qu'on ne parle pas de la promotion, ni de la promotion canapé.  ::o:

----------


## Drayke

> Je vois qu'on ne parle pas de la promotion, ni de la promotion canapé.


Au foie gras, les canapés.

----------


## Zepolak

> 300 têtes de pipe, tu m'étonnes qu'il y a de la répression dans l'air


Non mais tout se passe super bien. 
C'est juste qu'il vaut mieux prévenir que guérir et puis voilà. 
Au final, c'est que des régles de bon sens. Ce serait idiot d'avoir des Canards qui partent de la guilde parce que l'ambiance serait pourrie par untel ou untel. 
Et il est beaucoup mieux d'énoncer ces régles avant d'avoir un premier cas qui dégénère que de tenter de réparer le problème.
C'est comme la charte du forum. Elle existe, mais les bans sont rares par rapport au nombre d'utilisateurs.




> Je pense que c'est au sujet de la guild ingame non ?


Oui bien sûr.

Après, si untel insulte des Canards sur le jeu, il risque d'être mal vu sur le forum aussi.

----------


## kikifumducu

> Heu on parle de règles en jeu la ou sur le fofo ?
> le ban c'est .... sur le fofo ou en jeu ?
> le rang ? 
> 
> ca va pas pousser certains a farmer le "relou rang" ?  (c'est un peu une distinction honorifique pour certains)


On parle de Ban de la guilde IG et des conversation sur le channel de guilde.
Et inutile de faire des rerolls, on ban les noms de compte  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Thorkel

> tu t'en sers ? ???? mais pourquoi ????
> tu peux envoyer tous tes compos de craft a la banque en un clic
> tu peux accéder a ta banque sur n'importe quelle machine de craft
> tu peux accéder a n'importe quelle machine de craft en 1 TP
> 
> bizarre
> J'en ai 5 et je ne les ai jamais utilisé


Depuis que les TP sont payants je les évite comme la peste...et comme quand je pars en balade j'ai aucune envie de revenir en ville pour des problèmes logistiques j'aime bien avec ma banque sur moi, c'est tout  :;):  Alors tu vas me dire qu'on trouve des machines de craft en zone, certes, mais quand c'est pas sur le chemin, c'est pas sur le chemin! ^^

----------


## Voodoom

http://www.reddit.com/r/Guildwars2/c..._on_right_now/

 :WTF: 

Ben mince alors, c'était pas des soldes ?

----------


## Phen

Bien noté pour les règles de guilde, mais bon le chan est tellement illisible in game qu'on est rarement dérangé!

----------


## Orhin

> Je me marre tellement avec l'uti de l'élem conjuration de l'espadon enflammé : "j'ai une grosse épée, je suis un taaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaank"
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> jusqu'à ce que je comprenne qu'un élèm dans une mélée, ça fait pas long feu ...


 Elementaliste double dague > all
 :Cigare: 


Sinon, tout à fait d'accord avec les règles édictées plus haut. :lècheéhontée:

----------


## mrFish

> http://www.reddit.com/r/Guildwars2/c..._on_right_now/
> 
> 
> 
> Ben mince alors, c'était pas des soldes ?


C'est tellement gros comme bug que je me demande si c'est pas un piège à con tendu par ANet  ::P:

----------


## Flipmode

On peu pas importer des logo pour les guilde ? Je genre le lapin dans les signatures ? 
Sino c'est j'aime bien le poulpe aussi  ::ninja::

----------


## Say hello

> http://www.reddit.com/r/Guildwars2/c..._on_right_now/
> 
> 
> 
> Ben mince alors, c'était pas des soldes ?



En plus s'il veulent rattraper le tir je vois grosso modo 3 solutions :

- rollback général (le plus simple à faire mais ça pourrirait tous le monde, surtout les non concerné)
- rollback ciblé de quelques dizaines d'heures
- un script qui parcours l'historique des achats à 21 points de karma pour retirer ces objets de leurs acheteurs et supprimer tout ce qui a été créé à partir de ça

Donc ceux qui s'en servent devraient pas trop s'appuyer sur la possession de ces items et garder un truc de rechange sous la main.

----------


## mrFish

> *- un script qui parcours l'historique des achats à 21 points de karma pour retirer ces objets de leurs acheteurs et supprimer tout ce qui a été créé à partir de ça*


This.

----------


## Orhin

> un script qui parcours l'historique des achats à 21 points de karma pour retirer ces objets de leurs acheteurs et supprimer tout ce qui a été créé à partir de ça


TU LA SENS MA CORRUPTION DE BASE DE DONNÉES ?  ::trollface::

----------


## darkmanticora

> On peu pas importer des logo pour les guilde ? Je genre le lapin dans les signatures ? 
> Sino c'est j'aime bien le poulpe aussi


Tu posterais pas d'une tablette ou d'un tel portable ?
Parce que t'as les mêmes fautes de correcteur que qd j'utilise un des appareils nommé si dessus  ::P:

----------


## Illmess

> This.


Ce qui implique du boulot supplémentaire pour compenser le fait que des gros relous peuvent pas s'empécher d'exploit comme des porcs alors qu'il savent pertinemment qu'ArenaNet fera en sorte qu'ils n'en profitent pas. Ce serait quand-même étonnant que ça se limite à un "On supprime mais on sanctionne pas".



> On peu pas importer des logo pour les guilde ? Je genre le lapin dans les signatures ?


Ce serait un peu la porte ouverte aux logos borderline, non? :]

----------


## Alchimist

> On peu pas importer des logo pour les guilde ? Je genre le lapin dans les signatures ? 
> Sino c'est j'aime bien le poulpe aussi


Sondage et puis c’est tout. 
Si vous voulez rire, ou pleurer, c’est au choix : Ici
 ::trollface::

----------


## Monsieur Odd

> TU LA SENS MA CORRUPTION DE BASE DE DONNÉES ?


Pourquoi corrompu, il suffit de passer la colonne "deleted" de 0 à 1.  ::trollface::

----------


## darkmanticora

Ba vu comment ils bannent pour des noms limites mais pas scandaleux , si ils sanctionnent pas sévèrement des exploit ça ferait tout drôle.

----------


## Yeuss

C'est pas ArenaNet qui souffre et qui voulait bloquer les achats de GW2 quelques temps; en voilà une occasion en or de diminuer le nombre de compte ça.  ::rolleyes:: 

Ou sinon l'inverse, ceux qui n'y ont pas touché à ces armes du diable, on les récompense avec mieux  :B): 

édit: ça me rappelle l'auréole de TF2...

----------


## Voodoom

A votre avis si on delete les armes et fait un ticket à Anette, on est blanchi ?

----------


## Gordor

bon, acheter une ou 2 armes, je comprends. Mais putain, en acheter 50 pour les foutres dans la mystique forge pour faire des trucs ubber ou les utiliser pour recycler en craft ...
Ca craint du boudin cette histoire

Parce que pister les mecs qui ont acheté les armes, c'est facile (et encore, risque de dommages collatéraux avec les honnêtes gens)
Pister les créations chelou a la mystique forge, why not
mais pister les crafts résultants de recyclage massifs ? je ne vois pas. En sachant qu'en plus ça donne de l'xp ...
La seule solution ... permaban ou delete du perso ... ?

----------


## Say hello

> This.





> TU LA SENS MA CORRUPTION DE BASE DE DONNÉES ?


Le problème c'est que c'est une opération à risque.
Si il faut traiter les recréation d'item, forge mystique et recyclage/autre bordel, ça complexifie le traitement.
Mais surtout ça risque de faire puissamment péter une paire de trucs à tout les étages si y'a un défaut sur la base de donnée et qu'on supprime une donnée qui est une dépendance.

Imagine tu remonte tellement que ça commence à toucher des joueurs qui n'ont rient fait d'autre que recevoir un courrier ?




> Ce serait quand-même étonnant que ça se limite à un "On supprime mais on sanctionne pas".
> Ce serait un peu la porte ouverte aux logos borderline, non? :]


Bah éventuellement par bénéfice du doute..
Y'aura forcément une personne un peu idiote qui va pas trouver ce prix bizarre et en acheter une ou 2 pour plus tard.


Par contre ceux qui ont fait un exploit massif, genre + de 10 items et passages par la forge mystique avec les items en question, enfin l'exploit bien visible..
Eux il vont troncher.

----------


## Gordor

> A votre avis si on delete les armes et fait un ticket à Anette, on est blanchi ?


oublie, ton ticket ils vont se torcher avec. Ils ont suffisamment de boulot avec ceux qui ont des problèmes pour prendre en considération ton ticket de redemption

----------


## Monsieur Odd

On va se marrer.

----------


## Gordor

du coup ca me parait meme risquer de jouer ce soir, l'éventualité d'un rollback n'est pas a prendre a la légère si ma méthode du dessus n'est pas utilisée

----------


## SetaSensei

> Sondage et puis c’est tout. 
> Si vous voulez rire, ou pleurer, c’est au choix : Ici


Qu'est ce qu'ils disent ?  :tired:

----------


## Say hello

Bientôt des post sur tout les forum :

"Ouin ouin, gros jeu de merde, j'ai été banni alors que j'ai trop rien fais de mal. C'pas ma faut si leur jeu est buggé et qu'ils savent pas le corriger et que les prix sont erroné, Ouin ouin... blabla.. contrat de vente.. blabla.. le prix affiché en karma est le prix de vente obligatoire.. ouin ouin.. dgccrf... tout dire à ma mère..."

----------


## Voodoom

Crotte, j'ai pris 15 objets pour mes besoins personnels.

Fu  ::(: 

Mais pas de forge.
Aller OSEF je delete tout, whiteknight I am !

----------


## Monsieur Odd

> Mais surtout ça risque de faire puissamment péter une paire de trucs à tout les étages si y'a un défaut sur la base de donnée et qu'on supprime une donnée qui est une dépendance.
> 
> Imagine tu remonte tellement que ça commence à toucher des joueurs qui n'ont rient fait d'autre que recevoir un courrier ?


A moins d'être aussi teubés que la direction de la boite où je boss, les gens utilisent des moteurs de base de donnée modernes qui sont relationnels et transactionnels, dur de tout péter quoi.

J'dis pas que c'est une opération facile mais de là à flinguer la base, puis dans le pire des cas ils doivent avoir un demi miyon de backup.

----------


## SetaSensei

Non ais annuler un achat et le rembourser à l'acquéreur originel, y a rien de plus con quand t'es DBA.

Si, y a faire péter la base aussi...  ::trollface::

----------


## Gordor

Oui enfin dans l'urgence une boulette est vite arrivée ...

----------


## Say hello

> Sondage et puis c’est tout. 
> Si vous voulez rire, ou pleurer, c’est au choix : Ici


~3min
"Blabla.. gardien.. blabla.. sorte de Tank.." 
Hop, droit dans l'obsession de la sainte trinité du MMO..
 :tired: 




> A moins d'être aussi teubés que la direction de la boite où je boss, les gens utilisent des moteurs de base de donnée modernes qui sont relationnels et transactionnels, dur de tout péter quoi.


Et si jamais la base de données a été pensée comme dans la boite où j'ai fais mon dernier stage..
Fuyez ! fuyez tous !  ::ninja:: 

(ex : "voici une table _hotpotatoes_, personne ne sait ce qu'elle fait, ni à quoi elle sert, par contre si on y touche tout le produit plante" "ah ouaaaaaai..")

----------


## Maximelene

Un rollback moins d'une semaine après la sortie du jeu, c'est du suicide commercial. Et puis ça fait des heures que tout le monde est au courant, s'ils voulaient en venir à des méthodes aussi extrêmes, ils auraient déjà réagis. Quand tu veux faire un rollback, il faut le faire au plus vite pour limiter les dégâts. Là ça fait déjà 6h que l'info traîne partout.




> Sondage et puis c’est tout. 
> Si vous voulez rire, ou pleurer, c’est au choix : Ici


Guile Warz.

"La principalité du jeu..."

"Ma barre de sorts avec juste 8 sorts"

Et je n'ai écouté que 30 secondes !

----------


## Monsieur Odd

> (ex : "voici une table _hotpotatoes_, personne ne sait ce qu'elle fait, ni à quoi elle sert, par contre si on y touche tout le produit plante" "ah ouaaaaaai..")


Bah, touche pas la patate chaude, ça me semble logique.

----------


## Mozox

Anet ban assez facilement donc faites pas les cons, les 21 Karma pour une arme c'est abusé faudra pas venir pleurer.

Kripp s'est pris un ban de 72 heures pour un truc moins grave 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxb-a...&feature=g-u-u

 :^_^:

----------


## Monsieur Odd

> Anet ban assez facilement donc faites pas les cons, les 21 Karma pour une arme c'est abusé faudra pas venir pleurer.
> 
> Kripp s'est pris un ban de 72 heures pour un truc moins grave 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxb-a...&feature=g-u-u


Flemme, il a fait quoi ?

----------


## Drayke

> "La principalité du jeu..."





> "La principalité du jeu..."


 ::O: 

Il vit en quelle année lui ?

----------


## Kot

> Flemme, il a fait quoi ?


Il a gagné 8po en 30min en revendant ses crafts (nécessitant seulement des items achetés avec du karma).

----------


## Thorkel

> Il a gagné 8po en 30min en revendant ses crafts (nécessitant seulement des items achetés avec du karma).


et théoriquement c'est infaisable?

----------


## Say hello

> Guile Warz.
> 
> "La principalité du jeu..."
> 
> "Ma barre de sorts avec juste 8 sorts"
> 
> Et je n'ai écouté que 30 secondes !



J'ai regardé jusqu'au bout et j'ai l'impression d'avoir baigné mon cerveau dans de l'eau de javel.  :tired: 

Ils tentent de faire de l'humour ultra-lourd, n'ont même pas l'air sûr de ce qu'ils disent et ils sont contents parce qu'ils ont montré des perso qui dansent à poil à la fin (apparemment plus d'une minute, j'ai vraiment craqué à ce moment donc j'ai pas attendu la fin du compteur).





> Bah, touche pas la patate chaude, ça me semble logique.


Oui évidemment, mais surtout, elle est pas documenté cette putain de patate chaude.
Comment tu peux analyser et interagir avec des tables au nom obscur, des variables obscures, sans aucune doc et qui sert de grosse dépendance ?  :tired: 

Enfin c'était du vieux produit racheté avec "quelques" truc bancals.
Gageons que la base de GW2 est plus moderne et mieux conçue.

----------


## Metalink

Travailleur de cuir 74, blindé de ressources 75, on peut pas échanger, pas d'hdv, bloqué, mad  ::(:

----------


## PsykoShima

> Si vous voulez rire, ou pleurer, c’est au choix : Ici


Moi j'ai pleuré ...  ::sad::

----------


## Orhin

> Moi j'ai pleuré ...


 Moi j'ai pleuré de rire.

----------


## PsykoShima

> Moi j'ai pleuré de rire.


Rien que l'intro ... parlé de gw1 quand on y a clairement pas touché, c'est pas la peine ... C'est comme faire boire un grand cru chateau margaux à un type qui mange un domac ... :hater:

----------


## Woulfo

A part le "WvsW, grande innovation" j'ai pas trouvé ça scandaleux.  ::huh::

----------


## Monsieur Odd

> Oui évidemment, mais surtout, elle est pas documenté cette putain de patate chaude.
> Comment tu peux analyser et interagir avec des tables au nom obscur, des variables obscures, sans aucune doc et qui sert de grosse dépendance ?


Après j'arrête le HS mais je super curieux de la voir, tu l'as pas tirée pour le fun (ou pour faire de l'espionnage industriel) ?  :^_^: 

---------- Post added at 18h54 ---------- Previous post was at 18h44 ----------




> A part le "WvsW, grande innovation" j'ai pas trouvé ça scandaleux.


Même ça, il le dit "ouais enfin c'était déjà dans DAoC".

----------


## Dragonlord

Tiens je suis plus dans la guilde des canards , y'a un soucis avec la guilde ? . 

J'ai rien fait de mal  ::(:

----------


## Rikmo

Pareil que DragonLord. Ce jeu est un échec.

----------


## SetaSensei

Bug de guilde, ça arrive.
Pas de panique.

----------


## kaizo

> Tiens je suis plus dans la guilde des canards , y'a un soucis avec la guilde ? . 
> 
> J'ai rien fait de mal


Idem je represente la guilde mais je ne vois pas le chan de discution et je ne peux pas ecrire dessus " vous n' avez pas de guilde "

Pourquoi pas 

Enfin bref c est un probleme connu parmis tant d autres

----------


## Kot

> et théoriquement c'est infaisable?


 Il a juste revendu à un marchand. Si les gars Anet sont assez cons pour baisser les prix d'achats des armes norns et augmenter le prix de vente d'un craft auprès des PNJ vendeurs, c'est pas de la faute de Kripp. 

De plus, je peux comprendre que 21 karma pour une arme ça peut paraître louche mais savoir à combien devrait se revendre un craft auprès d'un PNJ...

----------


## Say hello

> Après j'arrête le HS mais je super curieux de la voir, tu l'as pas tirée pour le fun (ou pour faire de l'espionnage industriel) ? [COLOR="Silver"]


Non même pas non, je me serai senti sale à traîner un truc pareil.  :^_^: 





> Même ça, il le dit "ouais enfin c'était déjà dans DAoC".


"Et d'autres MMO"
"Ouai.. 'd'autres MMO'.."

----------


## Enoya

Quelqu'un a une solution miracle pour chopper du minerai d'argent en grande quantité  ::ninja::  ?

----------


## Say hello

Ouai, marcher en maintenant ctrl gauche enfoncé et repérer le mot "argent" écrit en jaune dans l'air.  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

> Quelqu'un a une solution miracle pour chopper du minerai d'argent en grande quantité  ?


A part farmer les zones 15-25, non  ::ninja::

----------


## Rikmo

Enoya : m'envoyer un message pour que je te refile le mien, quand je suis connecté (Pseudo : Eriot Isoppus)

Question : en 3W (en supposant que je puisse accedéer au 3W), si j'utilise mon pot de gelée bleue qui me transforme en aigle (par exemple), est-ce que les ennemis me voient en aigle ou en envahisseur ?

----------


## Kot

Je pense qu'ils te voient en aigle ayant comme nom "Envahisseur".

Tu risques fortement de te faire péter la gueule.  ::ninja::

----------


## Woulfo

> Non même pas non, je me serai senti sale à traîner un truc pareil. 
> 
> "Et d'autres MMO"
> "Ouai.. 'd'autres MMO'.."


Bah c'est sûr que pour des personnes qui sont expérimentés niveau MMO ça peut faire sourire mais en sachant que c'est adressé à des newbies du jeu et éventuellement du genre, pour moi c'est une bonne petite introduction cette vidéo.

----------


## Enoya

> Enoya : m'envoyer un message pour que je te refile le mien, quand je suis connecté (Pseudo : Eriot Isoppus)


Cool merci !

J'aurai surement du matos à te proposer en contrepartie !  :;):

----------


## Leybi

> Quelqu'un a une solution miracle pour chopper du minerai d'argent en grande quantité  ?


Terres sauvages de Brisban, le canyon tout en haut à gauche. Ou Champs de Gendarran, en bas à droite, les Cavernes des Hauteurs. Et pour finir Passage de Lornar, tout en haut les cavernes de l'Aiguille du démon des glaces (celui là un peu chiant, car labyrinthique).

3 coins avec énormément de mines de fer et d'argent, dont plusieurs mines riches  :;): 

:lesbonscoinsàchampignons:

----------


## Maderone

Quelques petites astuces avec un peu d'humour.

----------


## Monsieur Odd

Je viens de réaliser que j'ai croisé aucun Sylvaris, soit ils restent a faire l'amour avec des arbres comme les dégénérés qu'ils sont, soit personne n'en joue.

----------


## Darknight670

Perso je suis très très très mécontent de la gestion des Exploits et Bugs par ANet.

----------


## Monsieur Odd

> Perso je suis très très très mécontent de la gestion des Exploits et Bugs par ANet.


?

Ils ont fait quoi ?

----------


## HoStyle

> Perso je suis très très très mécontent de la gestion des Exploits et Bugs par ANet.


Why so serious ?

----------


## Darknight670

> ?
> 
> Ils ont fait quoi ?


Bannir parceque quelqu'un dis "fuck"

Bannir des nom soit disant " commerciaux "

Bannir des gens qui on trouvé comment gagner de l'argent ( Kripp just quoi )

Et les reactions a la con ... 
" Ha les armes de Karma sont pas assez cher? Hop prix x10 "
" Quoi UN unique mec a reussi a se faire de l'argent sur un UNIQUE item karma ? Bam tous les items karma ne peuvent plus être vendus ! Ca leur apprendra ces trous du cul "

etc etc

EDIT : Sans parler de la gestion du dernier exploit qui ne peut QUE mal finir

----------


## KiwiX

Bon, G2Play a enfin régler mon souci. En m'envoyant une autre clé.  :Cigare:

----------


## Dragonlord

Mise à jour , redémarrage du serveur

----------


## darkmanticora

Dites, petite question performance :

Le jeu ramouille qd je suis tout a fond, j'ai genre 25-26 fps.
J'ai un portable asus republic for gamer avec 8 giga de ram, une cg gtc 560m a 3 giga il me semble et un proc I7 2670Q a 2.2ghz.

C'est normal que je ramouille comme cela ? :/

----------


## Shinpokomon

Merci, on avait pas remarqué  ::ninja::

----------


## Dragonlord

Bah le jeu est pas super optimisé , et c'est une 560m donc oui .

----------


## Atilili

> Merci, on avait pas remarqué


Nan il fait bien de le dire, j'était afk bio, je re, impossible de me connecter, rien sur twitter, rien sur facebook, je suis rentrer en phase préliminaire de panique avant de voir son message. Un peu la parano du hack de compte.

----------


## Zepolak

> Bannir parceque quelqu'un dis "fuck"


Un exemple s'il te plaît ?




> Bannir des nom soit disant " commerciaux "


Je suis toujours là, enfin, jusqu'à ce que quelqu'un me report  ::|: 




> Bannir des gens qui on trouvé comment gagner de l'argent ( Kripp just quoi )
> 
> Et les reactions a la con ... 
> " Ha les armes de Karma sont pas assez cher? Hop prix x10 "
> " Quoi UN unique mec a reussi a se faire de l'argent sur un UNIQUE item  karma ? Bam tous les items karma ne peuvent plus être vendus ! Ca leur  apprendra ces trous du cul "


Laisser crever l'économie du jeu est certainement une bien meilleure idée...

Je ne comprends pas tes reproches. Tu veux un jeu trash, avec une économie débile basé sur l'achat de quelques objets bien précis (ceux ayant un mauvais prix) ? 

Pour info, y a pleins de petits bugs partout. L'un des bonus qui affecte la guilde en ce moment même était indiqué à 50 influence alors que c'était 500. Ça en fait une différence.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Nouvelle version, nouvel empêchement de me connecter ! Juste quand j'avais trouver une super recette de collier  ::o:

----------


## Chaud'Patate

Le fait de ne pas pouvoir se connecter n'est pas dû à la nouvelle version, simplement au fait que tout le monde essaye de se connecter en même temps.

----------


## lokham

> Dites, petite question performance :
> 
> Le jeu ramouille qd je suis tout a fond, j'ai genre 25-26 fps.
> J'ai un portable asus republic for gamer avec 8 giga de ram, une cg gtc 560m a 3 giga il me semble et un proc I7 2670Q a 2.2ghz.
> 
> C'est normal que je ramouille comme cela ? :/


J'ai les memes specs sur mon PC portable et ça passe très bien en 1920x1080 détails au max mais ombres au mini et surtout l'AA sur "standard". Avec ça, tout devrait être entre 25 et 45 fps

----------


## spawnraf

> est ce que si tu veux faire un changement de mot de passe sur un site et que celui ci te demande l'ancien, last pass peut le remplir ?


 Oui




> si oui se met-il a jour automatiquement derrière ?


Dans ce cas, tu à un bandeau qui apparait et te demande de confirmer le changement de mot de passe.

----------


## CrocodiX

> Dites, petite question performance :
> 
> Le jeu ramouille qd je suis tout a fond, j'ai genre 25-26 fps.
> J'ai un portable asus republic for gamer avec 8 giga de ram, une cg gtc 560m a 3 giga il me semble et un proc I7 2670Q a 2.2ghz.
> 
> C'est normal que je ramouille comme cela ? :/



Es-tu vraiment sûr que cela soit dérangeant à 25-26 fps? Je suis à peu près comme pas mal de gens ici, je fais tourner tout au maximum et cela varie en fonction des zones : par exemple quand je suis en instance j'ai facilement 120 de fps, normal il n'y a que moi dedans, lors de gros events j'ai 25 fps mais ce n'est pas gênant pour autant.

Même à 25fps, le jeu reste jouable loin de là.

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Le fait de ne pas pouvoir se connecter n'est pas dû à la nouvelle version, simplement au fait que tout le monde essaye de se connecter en même temps.


Ah ? Autant pour moi. Merci Chaud' ! Au fait, tu joues quoi dans GW2 ?

----------


## Gordor

Zepolak l'exemple du mec qui dit 4 fuck et qui se fait ban je l'avais déjà posté c'est sur le reddit.

Redémarrage des serveurs ? Attention Shitstorm et ban apocalypse incoming

----------


## Kruos

_"Il y a actuellement 142 utilisateur(s) naviguant sur cette discussion. (93 utilisateur(s) et 49 invité(s))"_

 :^_^:

----------


## darkmanticora

> Es-tu vraiment sûr que cela soit dérangeant à 25-26 fps? Je suis à peu près comme pas mal de gens ici, je fais tourner tout au maximum et cela varie en fonction des zones : par exemple quand je suis en instance j'ai facilement 120 de fps, normal il n'y a que moi dedans, lors de gros events j'ai 25 fps mais ce n'est pas gênant pour autant.
> 
> Même à 25fps, le jeu reste jouable loin de là.


Merci pour vos réponses, ba apres je sais pas si c'est le lag, mais qd je cours je trouve que c'est pas super fluide, je ne sais pas comment expliquer, la course donne de temps en temps une impression de lenteur, alors qu'autour le jeu ne rame pas  ::):

----------


## GrandFather

La vache, je n'ai pas fait assez de MMO pour savoir si c'est une pratique courante, mais le down violent du serveur en pleine heure de pointe et le chargement du patch dans la foulée, je n'avais encore jamais vu !  ::o:

----------


## kaizo

J arrive pas a jouer !  ::wacko:: 

Ce jeux est un echec  ::trollface::

----------


## Kot

> Merci pour vos réponses, ba apres je sais pas si c'est le lag, mais qd je cours je trouve que c'est pas super fluide, je ne sais pas comment expliquer, la course donne de temps en temps une impression de lenteur, alors qu'autour le jeu ne rame pas


 Norn ou Charr ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Dragonlord

> J arrive pas a jouer ! 
> 
> Ce jeux est un echec


Trop gros passera pas  ::trollface::

----------


## sparouw

L'air de la montagne, il n'y a que ça de vrai...

----------


## Gordor

> La vache, je n'ai pas fait assez de MMO pour savoir si c'est une pratique courante, mais le down violent du serveur en pleine heure de pointe et le chargement du patch dans la foulée, je n'avais encore jamais vu !


Je pense que la raison pour couper la chique de tous les joueurs, c'est de résoudre le but exploit (et de faire une avalanche de ban)

----------


## derfybzh

Salut
POur faire marcher l'overlay Mumble et s"avoir qui vous insulte
http://forum.rr-guild.com/viewtopic.php?f=381&t=45284  ::wub:: 
bises

----------


## Kreths

J'espère qu'ils vont améliorer leur serveurs un jour car là ça devient presque chiant.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> La vache, je n'ai pas fait assez de MMO pour savoir si c'est une pratique courante, mais le down violent du serveur en pleine heure de pointe et le chargement du patch dans la foulée, je n'avais encore jamais vu !


Non non, c'est pas courant du tout. 
De toute façon, dans cette logique, j'ai jamais vu autant de merdes...

- Information d'un reboot 'client' automatique avec une durée différente pour les joueurs, (15 secondes pour certains, alors que d'autres ont le même message avec 45 minutes) vu sur mumble (surement pour éviter le spam de connexion simultanées)
- Les messages de maintenance Google trad inside : _Nous effectuerons une maintenance en une heure (minuit GMT ). Vous pouvez rencontrer quelques perturbations dans le jeu._  La réponse à cette énigme était une maintenance à 9h du mat...
- Le message de déconnexion lors d'une maintenance... Genre, ils ont pas prévu de code d'erreur pour ça, ça affiche un message comme quoi le mot de passe est incorrect...

Et j'en passe.

----------


## kaizo

> Trop gros passera pas


Tu veux du fat ?  :Bave: 

En attente de jouer voila du blues  :Cigare: 

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xk1...-blue_creation

 :haha:

----------


## Tygra

Sinon, le Kripp en question a pas été ban pour l'exploit, il a été ban parce qu'il streamait et faisait de la pub pour l'exploit.
Faut pas non plus jouer au con.

Les bans pour les noms de persos sont super stricts, mais à partir du moment où c'est clairement marqué dans les conditions d'utilisation du jeu (ce qui est le cas), ben chacun prend ses dispositions.

----------


## Gordor

allé, a mon tour de montrer mon badass !

----------


## CanardNoir

Chaque lancement de MMO :
- ouin ouin les bugs
- ouin ouin les serveurs
- ouin ouin j'ai été bannis pour avoir exploit
...

Vous en avez pas marre sérieusement?  ::|: 

C'est un besoin de se conporter toujours de la même façon surtout quand ça sert à rien, un peu comme boire ou manger?

Et après ça taunt JV, le niveau est vraiment plus élevé ici?  :tired:

----------


## Kreths

> allé, a mon tour de montrer mon badass !
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/e49...a7d93a7cd8.jpg


La grande classe.

----------


## Say hello

> Les bans pour les noms de persos sont super stricts, mais à partir du moment où c'est clairement marqué dans les conditions d'utilisation du jeu (ce qui est le cas), ben chacun prend ses dispositions.


Mais il pourrait avertir le joueur, lui permettre de changer le pseudo du perso depuis l'écran de sélection et l'empêcher de connecter le personnage temps que le nom n'est pas changé.
Le ban 72h sec c'est un peu violent.

----------


## kaizo

> Sinon, le Kripp en question a pas été ban pour l'exploit, il a été ban parce qu'il streamait et faisait de la pub pour l'exploit.
> Faut pas non plus jouer au con.
> 
> Les bans pour les noms de persos sont super stricts, mais à partir du moment où c'est clairement marqué dans les conditions d'utilisation du jeu (ce qui est le cas), ben chacun prend ses dispositions.


Sauf quand tu pense avoir choisi un pseudo correct et non referencé de manieres commercial et que quelq un sorti d on ne sait ou te requete car il a deja vues ce nom exploité sur un autre jeux ou autres  et que ca le derange .

Apres , j ai pas d exemple precis mais si arena part de ce principe , actuellement presque 95% des noms sont utilisé commercialement et donc sujet a requete par n importe quels pelerins .

Mais dans l ensemble , je pense pas qu il y est eu beaucoup de ban a cause des pseudo utilisé ?

----------


## Kreths

> Chaque lancement de MMO :
> - ouin ouin les bugs
> - ouin ouin les serveurs
> - ouin ouin j'ai été bannis pour avoir exploit
> ...
> 
> Vous en avez pas marre sérieusement? 
> 
> C'est un besoin de se conporter toujours de la même façon surtout quand ça sert à rien, un peu comme boire ou manger?
> ...


Ca ouin ouin car on peut pas jouer à un super jeu, d'une certaine façon l'intention est bonne.

----------


## Kourikargou

Les Charrs c'est mieux !

----------


## Nostiss

> allé, a mon tour de montrer mon badass !
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/e49...a7d93a7cd8.jpg


J'aime tes épaulettes, tu les as eu où ?

----------


## Kreths

> Les Charrs c'est mieux !
> http://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/427492gw004.jpg


La grande marrade.

----------


## Maximelene

> allé, a mon tour de montrer mon badass !
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/e49...a7d93a7cd8.jpg


Tu fais vraiment plus Guerrier que Gardien !

C'est l'armure du Gem Shop inspirée de GW1 ça, non ?

----------


## Kot

> Sinon, le Kripp en question a pas été ban pour l'exploit, il a été ban parce qu'il streamait et faisait de la pub pour l'exploit.
> Faut pas non plus jouer au con.
> 
> Les bans pour les noms de persos sont super stricts, mais à partir du moment où c'est clairement marqué dans les conditions d'utilisation du jeu (ce qui est le cas), ben chacun prend ses dispositions.


Je ne regardais pas son stream donc je lui laisse le bénéfice du doute et je ne pense pas que le prix de vente était très haut s'il a eu besoin de 30min pour craft et vendre son matos afin de recevoir 8po donc pas évident d'être sûr que ce soit un exploit alors peut-être qu'il a pensé que c'était juste un bon plan. 

Si c'est le cas, je report Leybi tout de suite car il a donné des spots de farm à Enoya. J'espère que tu as honte, Leybi. Terroriste.

----------


## Godmichou

> Il vit en quelle année lui ?


Ca m'a percé l'oreille aussi ... déjà que sa voix me hérisse les poils du dos  ::sad::

----------


## Darkfire8

> Bientôt des post sur tout les forum :
> 
> "Ouin ouin, gros jeu de merde, j'ai été banni alors que j'ai trop rien fais de mal. C'pas ma faut si leur jeu est buggé et qu'ils savent pas le corriger et que les prix sont erroné, Ouin ouin... blabla.. contrat de vente.. blabla.. le prix affiché en karma est le prix de vente obligatoire.. ouin ouin.. dgccrf... tout dire à ma mère..."


Parce qu'on est pas forcément habitué à des réaction aussi extrèmes..
Sur Diablo3 un exploit permettant d'être invincible et d'avoir des dégats accru à été utilisé par des centaines de personnes pendants 10 jours et Blizzard à juste corrigé le problème sans autre formalité alors que bcp d'objets ont pu être vendus contre des euros à l'HV...

Sinon pour revenir à un autre sujet qui m'embête: Qui c'est qui peut me guilder (pseudo Haylau) parce que bon ça fait des jours que je whisp de temps en temps nos deux GM et je n'ai pas eu une seule réponse depuis le 25  ::'(:

----------


## CanardNoir

> Ca ouin ouin car on peut pas jouer à un super jeu.


On sait très bien comment ça se passe un lancement de mmo à moins d'être noob en la matière ou complètement teubé (s'auto-persuadé à chaque fois ça va être différent). C'est trop demander aux gens d'assumer leur choix :
- si tu veux pas galérer tu attends 2/3 semaines
- si tu veux jouer de suite tu passes l'éponge et tu profites de ce qui fonctionne.

Serait-il possible que les gens passent leur frustration à geindre devant leur miroir plutôt que sur mumble ou sur le forum? 

Voilà voilà merci d'avoir lu cette explosion thérapeutique ça va mieux maintenant. (je vais faire caca du coup)

----------


## Darkfire8

> Mais il pourrait avertir le joueur, lui permettre de changer le pseudo du perso depuis l'écran de sélection et l'empêcher de connecter le personnage temps que le nom n'est pas changé.
> Le ban 72h sec c'est un peu violent.


Complêtement! Sur Wow les noms style Batman étaient refusés net par le jeu à la création. Apres rien n'empeche un MJ de demander à un joueur de changer de nom...

----------


## Kreths

> On sait très bien comment ça se passe un lancement de mmo à moins d'être noob en la matière ou complètement teubé (s'auto-persuadé à chaque fois ça va être différent). C'est trop demander aux gens d'assumer leur choix :
> - si tu veux pas galérer tu attends 2/3 semaines
> - si tu veux jouer de suite tu passes l'éponge et tu profites de ce qui fonctionne.
> 
> Serait-il possible que les gens passent leur frustration à geindre devant leur miroir plutôt que sur mumble ou sur le forum?


...d'une certaine façon l'intention est bonne.

----------


## sparouw

Moi je m'en fous, je suis un des seuls gros, tout serveur confondus  ::P:

----------


## Kreths

> Complêtement! Sur Wow les noms style Batman étaient refusés net par le jeu à la création. Apres rien n'empeche un MJ de demander à un joueur de changer de nom...


Ouep, sur wow ça se passait comme cité plus haut, t'avais juste à modifier le nom et c'était reparti.

----------


## Enoya

> Terres sauvages de Brisban, le canyon tout en haut à gauche. Ou Champs de Gendarran, en bas à droite, les Cavernes des Hauteurs. Et pour finir Passage de Lornar, tout en haut les cavernes de l'Aiguille du démon des glaces (celui là un peu chiant, car labyrinthique).
> 
> 3 coins avec énormément de mines de fer et d'argent, dont plusieurs mines riches 
> 
> :lesbonscoinsàchampignons:




et c'est qu'un avant gout  ::o: 

Brisban Wilderness, Gallowfields (nord-ouest) validé comme super coin  :Cigare:

----------


## Leybi

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/f5edd86...38ccdddfe7.jpg
> 
> et c'est qu'un avant gout 
> 
> Brisban Wilderness, Gallowfields (nord-ouest) validé comme super coin


Héhé t'as vu  :Cigare:  Et je te conseille Overlook Caverns dans la zone Gendarran (au nord de l'arche), 2 veines riches assurées !




> Si c'est le cas, je report Leybi tout de suite car il a donné des spots de farm à Enoya. J'espère que tu as honte, Leybi. Terroriste.


Mais  ::cry::

----------


## gnouman

Le livre fournie avec l'edition "montrez que vous n'êtes pas un sale pauvre" est vachement bien foutu au final! 

Je pensais que ce n'étais qu'un vulgaire livre avec des dessins préparatoires mais pas du tout on y apprend pas mal de truc sur la création du jeu (entre autre qu'a la base il devait être une extension pour le 1 nommé Utopia).

Très sympa voilà voilà, c'était  pour parler d'autre chose.  ::):

----------


## Voodoonice

> Bon, G2Play a enfin régler mon souci. En m'envoyant une autre clé.


Il est moins chez ici et ce sont pas des clés typiak  :Cigare:

----------


## darkmanticora

> Norn ou Charr ?


Chaar mais ca me faisait la meme impression avec le sylvarie (enfin les gens de la foret  ::P: )

----------


## atavus

> Chaque lancement d'*un jeux* :
> - ouin ouin les bugs
> - ouin ouin les serveurs
> - ouin ouin j'ai été bannis pour avoir exploit
> ...


Fixed.

----------


## Atilili

Je suis un Asucharr  :B): 

gw002.jpg

----------


## Say hello

> Je suis un Asucharr 
> 
> gw002.jpg



Ah cette grotte.. j'ai fais la "quête" du géant, il débouche le fond de la grotte pour me dévoiler un coffre.. que le jeu me met ouvert, donc pas d'accès au loot.. suuuuuuupeeeeeeer.

----------


## Zepolak

Bon ben mes congés spécial GW2 se finissent ce soir (oui c'est idiot de bosser juste un vendredi avant le week-end mais c'est comme ça).

Et c'était bieng  :Bave: 
Tellement bieng...  ::wub:: 

Merci à tous les canards avec lesquels j'ai pu partager ce moment intense de geekage & à demain (soir) !  ::):

----------


## Maximelene

> Bon ben mes congés spécial GW2 se finissent ce soir (oui c'est idiot de bosser juste un vendredi avant le week-end mais c'est comme ça).
> 
> Et c'était bieng 
> Tellement bieng... 
> 
> Merci à tous les canards avec lesquels j'ai pu partager ce moment intense de geekage & à demain (soir) !


Bon retour au boulot, ce ne sera sans doute pas très facile !  ::P:

----------


## fesse

Bin voilà, nom de perso "Fesse" supprimé.
Ce devait être trop choquant ou je sais pas quoi.

Il me reste toujours "Fesse Plus One" " Fesse No More", jusqu'à la prochaine fois...

----------


## Say hello

Pour l'histoire avec Cantha ile/pas ile/continent/presque-ile..

La carto de tyrie complète :


Bon c'est assimilable à un continent en fait..
Ou un très très gros archipel.  ::ninja::

----------


## Flipmode

> Pour l'histoire avec Cantha ile/pas ile/continent/presque-ile..
> 
> La carto de tyrie complète :
> http://i.imgur.com/R40p6.jpg
> 
> Bon c'est assimilable à un continent en fait..
> Ou un très très gros archipel.


Au moins on sait qu'on aura pas mal d'add-on pour découvrir la tyrie  ::ninja:: 

Sinon ou je peux faire une jolie signature gw2 avec pseudo guild et serveur (classe et race etc.) ?

----------


## Acteon

> Il est moins chez ici et ce sont pas des clés typiak


Ah bah non c'est juste un site qui vend des golds -_-

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Oh putain, l'exploration est vraiment géniale dans ce jeu.
Je visite toute l'Arche du Lion et j'ai découvert les zones cachées. Les cavernes Gueule-au-squale  ::wub::

----------


## Shinpokomon

En fait Cantha c'est l'Australie  ::ninja:: 




> Oh putain, l'exploration est vraiment géniale dans ce jeu.
> Je visite toute l'Arche du Lion et j'ai découvert les zones cachées. Les cavernes Gueule-au-squale


Le puzzle-jump au sud-est tu l'as fait ? 

Car il est ultime  :Bave:

----------


## Monsieur Odd

Bon, première vraie soirée de jeu, un event d'une heure sans loots à la fin, plein de vert "puissance de guérison", des trucs pourri à 100% des contreforts du voyageur mais je me suis bien marré, le guerrier est très fun, dommage que la caméra de chie m'oblige à sortir le fusil dés que ya du monde et pas trop de place.

----------


## kennyo

> Dites, petite question performance :
> 
> Le jeu ramouille qd je suis tout a fond, j'ai genre 25-26 fps.
> J'ai un portable asus republic for gamer avec 8 giga de ram, une cg gtc 560m a 3 giga il me semble et un proc I7 2670Q a 2.2ghz.
> 
> C'est normal que je ramouille comme cela ? :/


J'ai un G53SX (560m/4go/i7 2670), et en foulage D (1920*1080) avec les options en moyen/low : j'ai baissé les trucs qui changeaient rien mais qui faisait gagner des fps, par contre j'ai gardé le rendement en natif, sinon c'est mega flou.

Avec tout ça, je suis à 50-60 fps en PvE (hors event à 50 mecs / 150 mobs), et 30 fps en RvR quand ça se fout plutôt bien sur la gueule en très grand nombre (environ 100 mectons), ce qui est clairement assez pour du RvR, l'action est parfaitement lisible et c'est plus que jouable.

Et j'ai les derniers drivers beta nvidia 306qlqchose.

----------


## Meuh*

> Je suis toujours là, enfin, jusqu'à ce que quelqu'un me report


Ça peut s'arranger...  ::trollface::

----------


## KiwiX

> Il est moins chez ici et ce sont pas des clés typiak


Préco 30€ g2play début juillet  :Cigare:

----------


## Say hello

Ce topic....

31 pages en 2 jours.  :Cigare:

----------


## Rikmo

Je sais pas ce qui ets le plus relou : attendre systématiquement plus d'une heure pour accéder au RvR ou crasher systématiquement en moins de 5 minutes quand j'y arrive enfin...
tss.

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> Le puzzle-jump au sud-est tu l'as fait ? 
> 
> Car il est ultime


Oui oui, c'est celui-là dont je parle. Ce décor, cette escapade, ce 

Spoiler Alert! 


fantôme à la con qui raconte des âneries

.
Franchement, l'exploration de chaque map est un vrai plaisir dans ce jeu. Comme l'aurait si bien dit notre ami Gump : GW2 c'est comme une boite de chocolat...

----------


## GudulePremier

> Je sais pas ce qui ets le plus relou : attendre systématiquement plus d'une heure pour accéder au RvR ou crasher systématiquement en moins de 5 minutes quand j'y arrive enfin...
> tss.


Au moins tu a été invité pour entrer : mis en file d'attente vers 20h30-21h la je déco a minuit sans avoir été appelé....
Heureusement les autres facette du jeu sont bien sympathique ça occupe quand même.

----------


## Pix402

Rendez nous le courrier !  ::(: 

Ils foutent quoi chez Anet là ? Déjà que l'HV ne marche pas, alors si ils nous retirent aussi le courrier, c'est même pas la peine. J'ai des échanges à faire.  ::|:

----------


## HoStyle

Dans les terres charr du level 15-25, y'a un petit portail qui mène à un donjon ( la tombe du temple des flammes )
Et il vaut le coup pour une raison : y'a plein de dalles piégés, qui nous tirent une rafale de flèche à intervalles assez court mais évitable, et qui nous tuent en deux salves ( enfin je suis un mesmer j'ai tout misé sur l'intellect contrairement à certains comme on va le voir ci-dessous ) 

Il y a donc en permanence une demi-douzaine de mec mort dans la salle  ::ninja:: 


Ici c'est une salle assez sympa, y'a une épée plantée au milieu de la salle et pour la retirer il faut monter tout en haut via les colonnes ( on voit pas bien d'ici mais y'a un puzzle jump assez sympa ) où il faut finir par sauter tout en appuyant sur F pour tirer une chaîne qui pend, ce qui fait ressortir l'épée. Je suis le seul à avoir réussi  :B): , le reste du groupe improvisé était trop occupé à se ranimer/mourir en ranimant sur les pièges.


Bref c'était bien sympa, mais ce donjon cache quelque chose j'y reviendrais  ::(:

----------


## Maderone

Par contre, Arkane tu ne voudrais pas rajouter une partie en première page concernant l'infrastructure de la guilde. Parce que en tant que membre lambda je ne sais rien de ce qu'on fait avec les points d'influences, de ce qu'on recherche comme améliorations ni à quoi elles vont servir, d'où sont placé les bannières... Etc. Il me semble pas avoir vu de discussion non plus sur ce qu'on comptait faire comme recherches et tout et tout.. Fin j'ai vu quelques postes la dessus mais on peut pas vraiment parler de discussion (et comme je suis tout le temps sur le topic, j'ai peu de chance de rater ce genre de messages). 

Au début j'avais pensé à créer un autre topic, mais je pense pas qu'on puisse le remplir rien qu'avec ça. Mais peut être au moins faire une partie en première page. Si ça intéresse d'autre canard de savoir ce qu'on fait de la guilde, exprimez vous aussi, histoire de voir si je suis pas tout seul à me soucier de ces choses  :^_^:

----------


## Aloh

Ban hammer !!

----------


## Ananas

Pour ma part, au moment ou je me mets dans la queue pour le 3W, je m'en vais m'échauffer en sPvP.

Ca fait deux jours que j'en suis qu'à l'échauffement ::sad::

----------


## Arkane Derian

> Par contre, Arkane tu ne voudrais pas rajouter une partie en première page concernant l'infrastructure de la guilde. Parce que en tant que membre lambda je ne sais rien de ce qu'on fait avec les points d'influences, de ce qu'on recherche comme améliorations ni à quoi elles vont servir, d'où sont placé les bannières... Etc. Il me semble pas avoir vu de discussion non plus sur ce qu'on comptait faire comme recherches et tout et tout.. Fin j'ai vu quelques postes la dessus mais on peut pas vraiment parler de discussion (et comme je suis tout le temps sur le topic, j'ai peu de chance de rater ce genre de messages). 
> 
> Au début j'avais pensé à créer un autre topic, mais je pense pas qu'on puisse le remplir rien qu'avec ça. Mais peut être au moins faire une partie en première page. Si ça intéresse d'autre canard de savoir ce qu'on fait de la guilde, exprimez vous aussi, histoire de voir si je suis pas tout seul à me soucier de ces choses


Non mais vu la quantité d'influence qu'on a (plus 315000 au moment où j'écris ce message), cherchez pas, on aura très rapidement toutes les améliorations. Pour le reste, on a rien décidé donc je peux rien vous dire de plus en page 1 pour le moment. Je vous donne toutes les infos que j'ai.

----------


## Voodoom

Toujours pas de nouveau sur les "soldes" Nornes ?

----------


## Say hello

> Toujours pas de nouveau sur les "soldes" Nornes ?


Réponse.




> If you bought a few weapons - you were not banned. If you massively exploited it - you were


Les chiffres :
3000 perma ban
1000 ban de 72h.


La prochaine vague ce sera surement les rigolo qui farment l'event buggé.

----------


## Sin D

> Toujours pas de nouveau sur les "soldes" Nornes ?


http://www.reddit.com/r/Guildwars2/c...day_august_30/

_Exploits - If you discover an exploit in the game,  do not exploit it or publicize it, but instead notify us immediately at  this new email address: exploits (at) arena (dot) net._
_This morning there was a widely-publicized, newly-introduced exploit  in which specific cultural weapons were selling for one-thousandth of  their normal price. We fixed it with an emergency build this morning. We  want to thank the vast majority of players who became aware of the  issue, responsibly reported it, and did not exploit it. However, a  smaller group of players did significantly exploit it, each purchasing  hundreds or thousands of these weapons. We permanently banned 3,000  accounts of players who substantially exploited it, and applied 72-hours  bans to another 1,000 accounts of players who mildly exploited it._

Alors des bans chez CPC?

----------


## Aglaure

En tout cas sur les forums ça pleure sévère suite à cette vague de ban.

----------


## Aloh

Bon bah à dans 71h les gens, c'est ma femme qui va prendre !!!

----------


## Vaaahn

> Dans les terres charr du level 15-25, y'a un petit portail qui mène à un donjon ( la tombe du temple des flammes )
> 
> ...
> 
> Bref c'était bien sympa, mais ce donjon cache quelque chose j'y reviendrais


Oooh que oui faut un peu persévérer dans ce petit donjon, ça vaut laaaaargement le coup. Juste un petit conseil, amène du monde avec toi, t'en aura besoin  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Say hello

> Bon bah à dans 71h les gens, c'est ma femme qui va prendre !!!


Tu avais acheté 2-3 bricoles ou tu t'es servi allègrement ?
Parce qu'il y a possibilité de contestation (si c'était très raisonnable et pas "j'ai acheté la moitié du stock mondial de munitions").

----------


## doudou1408

J'en ai acheté 5-10 , reforger pour voir , puis supprimer et pour le moment : rien.

----------


## Say hello

> J'en ai acheté 5-10 , reforger pour voir , puis supprimer et pour le moment : rien.


Ouai, sauf erreur, ils sont tapé sur des personnes où le volume d'achat abusif était vraiment conséquent.

----------


## Aloh

> Tu avais acheté 2-3 bricoles ou tu t'es servi allègrement ?
> Parce qu'il y a possibilité de contestation (si c'était très raisonnable et pas "j'ai acheté la moitié du stock mondial de munitions").


400 Karma + forge Mystique ... 

Le launcher annonce le temps de ban, ou c'est un message générique?  (need un screen ban à vie)

----------


## Say hello

Le launcher annonce approximativement la durée restante de clôture du compte.

----------


## fesse

Cadeau  :tired:

----------


## Thom'

> Oui oui, c'est celui-là dont je parle. Ce décor, cette escapade, ce 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> fantôme à la con qui raconte des âneries
> 
> .
> Franchement, l'exploration de chaque map est un vrai plaisir dans ce jeu. Comme l'aurait si bien dit notre ami Gump : GW2 c'est comme une boite de chocolat...


J'en ai déjà découvert une bonne dizaine de ces puzzle et c'est un putain de plaisir à chaque fois  :Bave:

----------


## Say hello

Les courriers sont rétablis.

----------


## Aloh

> Cadeau 
> http://desmond.imageshack.us/Himg502...ng&res=landing


Oh putain RIP  .... Gros abus ?!  (j'ai envoyé un message au support en mode négociation essai, de voir si ils peuvent être indulgent)




> Les courriers sont rétablis.


Décidément une soirée de merde \o/

----------


## Thom'

Par contre les donjon impossible à faire en groupe (donc impossible à faire tout court) c'est d'un chiant...

----------


## Say hello

Les conversation twitter vont être intéressante :




> Pourquoi vous supprimé pas juste le personnage ? c'est n'importe quoi sérieux on a payé le jeu...





> j'ai pas envie de discuté, je veux juste être débannis c'est tout j'ai pas a payer vos fautes.


Point de vue intéressant de la "victime" :
"J'ai payé donc j'ai tout les droits, même (et surtout) de pratiquer de l'anti-jeu voir du cheat en massivement multijoueur"

"J'ai pas fait exprès de craquer mon slip dans un gros volume d'achat basé sur un exploit plus qu'évident"

 :Cigare:

----------


## fesse

> Oh putain RIP  .... Gros abus ?!  (j'ai envoyé un message au support en mode négociation essai, de voir si ils peuvent être indulgent)


~3000 karmas, je pense.
Idem pour le support, mais bon, on sait comment ça va...

@Say hello : personnellement, je ne me plains pas, je connaissais les risques.

----------


## Thom'

Ca consistait en quoi cet exploit exactement ?  ::o:

----------


## Say hello

> @Say hello : personnellement, je ne me plains pas, je connaissais les risques.


Ouai voila, tu prend le truc de manière adulte.

Par contre forcément, sur un truc de ce calibre, on va voir (pas forcément ici hein, mais globalement) les personnes blasées qui vont limite prétexté d'avoir acheté les items sous la contrainte d'une arme à feu tenu par un employé d'Anet.  :Cigare: 

---------- Post added at 02h14 ---------- Previous post was at 02h11 ----------




> Ca consistait en quoi cet exploit exactement ?


Du matos genre lvl60 et rare, pour 21 karma, soit 1/1000e de leur prix normal.
Des joueurs ont exploité en achetant en masse et utilisant la forge mystique pour faire des items lvl80 (devenant du coup vendables d'ailleurs je crois).

Franchement, un item rare lvl60 à un prix qui te permet d'en acheter 2-3 avec la récompense d'un simple évènement de lvl 1 à 5, c'est plutôt grillé à 10km que c'est pas normal.

Edit: 
Donc maintenant y'en a qui chialent sur twitter et reddit parce qu'ils sont pas responsable d'avoir fait ça sciemment, m'voyez.





Edit 2 :

Breaking news :

L'achat à partir du site officiel vient d'être désactivé.

https://buy.guildwars2.com/fr/

----------


## Tygra

Annoncé sur Twitter : si vous avez acheté 50 des ces armes, vous n'êtes pas permaban.

A partir où tu achètes plus d'un set complet pour ton perso (soit au max 19 armes pour le guerrier) plus éventuellement "quelques unes" pour revendre (ce qui était pas possible vu qu'il n'y a pas d'AH), tu dois te rendre compte que c'est pas normal.
Ceux qui l'ont fait étaient parfaitement au courant que c'était un exploit. Pas de pitié.

----------


## Thom'

Wow, ça doit être une shitstorm monstre si ils en arrivent à désactiver les ventes  :^_^:

----------


## Say hello

Une information plus complète :




> Assurer la meilleure expérience en jeu possible pour nos joueurs est notre plus grande priorité. Nous avons annoncé précédemment que nous désactiverons les ventes numériques directes si nous trouvons qu’une population trop élevée puisse nuire à la qualité de jeu de nos joueurs. Nous avons atteint ce seuil. 
> 
> Prenant effet immédiatement, nous avons désactivé les ventes depuis buy.guildwars2.com. Plus clairement, l’achat des versions boîte et numérique est toujours disponible via nos revendeurs agréés. Nous suivons notre population de près tout en développant notre infrastructure. Nous réactiverons les ventes numériques directes dès que nous serons confiants.

----------


## Tygra

Les ventes c'est pas du tout lié si je me trompe pas. C'est pour "préserver l'expérience de jeu" qui est plutôt pas mauvaise mais pas complètement optimale pour le moment.
Ils préfèrent bloquer, fixer, et ouvrir ensuite.

----------


## Sin D

> Wow, ça doit être une shitstorm monstre si ils en arrivent à désactiver les ventes


Car ils n'ont actuellement pas l’infrastructure serveur suffisante pour le nombre de ventes, aucun rapport avec l'histoire de ban.

----------


## Thom'

> Car ils n'ont actuellement pas l’infrastructure serveur suffisante pour le nombre de ventes, aucun rapport avec l'histoire de ban.


J'ai pas dis que ça avait le moindre rapport  ::o:

----------


## helldraco

> Annoncé sur Twitter : si vous avez acheté 50 des ces armes, vous n'êtes pas permaban.
> 
> A partir où tu achètes plus d'un set complet pour ton perso (soit au max 19 armes pour le guerrier) plus éventuellement "quelques unes" pour revendre (ce qui était pas possible vu qu'il n'y a pas d'AH), tu dois te rendre compte que c'est pas normal.
> Ceux qui l'ont fait étaient parfaitement au courant que c'était un exploit. Pas de pitié.


Faut avoir fait quoi pour être perma ban alors ? Parce que là tout ce que je comprends avec vos retours, c'est qu'avec du bug exploit d'achat pas cher il y'a eu 3000 perma ban ...

----------


## fesse

> Faut avoir fait quoi pour être perma ban alors ? Parce que là tout ce que je comprends avec vos retours, c'est qu'avec du bug exploit d'achat pas cher il y'a eu 3000 perma ban ...


Bha plus de 50 armes achetées. Ca va vite tu sais : une pour bobonne, l'autre pour le lundi,...

----------


## Sin D

> J'ai pas dis que ça avait le moindre rapport


C'est quoi alors ta définition de _shitstorm_?

----------


## Tygra

Sur Reddit il y a un thread où les gens donnent leur nom et le support d'Anet leur dit pourquoi ils ont été ban.
Certains ont acheté plus de 1000 de ces armes.
Il y a du permaban à partir de 100 je pense.
72h au dessus de 10 (estimation personnelle encore).

----------


## Thom'

> C'est quoi alors ta définition de _shitstorm_?


C'est la merde sur leurs serveurs.

----------


## Canarrhes

Pour ceux qui ne le connaissent pas, il y a ce que je nomme un "Puzzle-Donjon" au Nord du Temple Incendio, au Plateau de Diessa!

Il est véritablement Hardcore et le boss complètement fumé! On était une bonne trentaine et ils a failli tous nous tuer en two-shot!

La récompense est cependant tout aussi énorme que le combat!  :Bave:

----------


## Voodoom

J'ai acheté 15 armes pour mon Guerrier, juste les armes dont j'avais besoin, mais j'ai pas touché à la Forge Mystique ou des trucs dans le genre, j'ai tout delete dans l'aprem.
Vos prévisions ?  :Cigare:

----------


## Canarrhes

> J'ai acheté 15 armes pour mon Guerrier, juste les armes dont j'avais besoin, mais j'ai pas touché à la Forge Mystique ou des trucs dans le genre, j'ai tout delete dans l'aprem.
> Vos prévisions ?


T'as prévu quoi en dehors de GW² dans les prochaines 72h?  ::trollface::

----------


## Voodoom

Awesomauts, bander devant ma future config, et passer le week-end en famille.
D'autres questions ?  ::trollface::

----------


## fesse

En tout cas, si on compte 60 euros par jeu (avec les collectors), cette histoire de ban leur fait tout de même un joli bénéfice de 180 000 euros en une seule journée. Ca me semble pas mal du tout comme opération.

----------


## Canarrhes

> En tout cas, si on compte 60 euros par jeu (avec les collectors), cette histoire de ban leur fait tout de même un joli bénéfice de 180 000 euros en une seule journée. Ca me semble pas mal du tout comme opération.


Apparemment ils s'en branlent du fric, ils ont désactivés les ventes digitales car il y a trop de monde sur les serveurs!  :Cigare: 




> Assurer la meilleure expérience en jeu possible pour nos joueurs est notre plus grande priorité. Nous avons annoncé précédemment que nous désactiverons les ventes numériques directes si nous trouvons qu’une population trop élevée puisse nuire à la qualité de jeu de nos joueurs. Nous avons atteint ce seuil. 
> 
> Prenant effet immédiatement, nous avons désactivé les ventes depuis buy.guildwars2.com. Plus clairement, l’achat des versions boîte et numérique est toujours disponible via nos revendeurs agréés. Nous suivons notre population de près tout en développant notre infrastructure. Nous réactiverons les ventes numériques directes dès que nous serons confiants.


Source: Facebook officiel!

----------


## Leybi

Y'a t-il moyen d'avoir plus la classe ? Je ne pense pas.

----------


## Voodoom

Trouvé ça sur reddit, tiré d'IRC :

[19:18] <@Tivac> we suspended any account that bought > 40 but < 100
[19:18] <@Tivac> we banned for over 100
[19:19] <@Tivac> there is no ignorance

Mince alors, l'excuse des soldes semble compromise.  :Cigare:

----------


## sparouw

Je suis déception totale, à cause des pleureuses, les armes culturelles sont tout bonnement impayable.

J'avais vu une belle petite dague lvl 40... + de 9000 points de karma!!!

----------


## Voodoom

Ce jeu est un échec.  ::trollface::

----------


## sparouw

Question con, mais qui mérite d'être posée: c'est la-quelle la quête eploit? Histoire de pas y foutre 1 pied.

ps: ça doit rager chez les mecs qui avaient moins de 40 armes et les ont détruits  :^_^:

----------


## Aloh

y'a des perles quand même 

[–]ArenaNetSupportTeam 
But if you expected a roll-back, you knew the situation represented an exploit. And yet you continued?
You exploited 2,167 time. Two thousand one hundred and sixty seven times. I will not comment further.

40k Karma  ::):  pas mal

----------


## noziv

> You exploited 2,167 time. Two thousand one hundred and sixty seven times. I will not comment further.


Ha ouai quand même! je m'imaginais pas que ça avait été exploité autant que ça, pour moi rien que 20 armes c'est un gros exploit mais apparemment il y en a qui ont industrialisé l'exploit  ::o:   ::|:

----------


## Mozox

Bien content de pas avoir basculé du coté obscur ^^

----------


## Le Glaude

> Je suis déception totale, à cause des pleureuses, les armes culturelles sont tout bonnement impayable.
> 
> J'avais vu une belle petite dague lvl 40... + de 9000 points de karma!!!


J'me disais bien aussi que le prix avait vachement augmenté d'un coup. :^_^:

----------


## Azerty

Oui, c'était 1197 [pour un arc]. Je m'entends encore dire, avant-hier, avec mon level 38 et mes 8000 karma, "c'est bon, je prendrais demain, j'y repasse de toute façon".

 :tired:

----------


## Orhin

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/4c19...c1a109ecce.jpg http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/b755...a80a14f111.jpg
> 
> Y'a t-il moyen d'avoir plus la classe ? Je ne pense pas.


 Ne pas jouer asura ?  ::ninja::

----------


## sparouw

ATTENTION ATTENTION ATTENTION

Faites hyper gaffe avec le lion noir, il bug très méchamment.

En regardant les objets en vente j'ai miss-click sur "faire offre" et l'argent est débité d'avance. Pas grave me dis-je, je vais annuler ma demande et là, boum, le néant, on ne me rend pas mon fric. J'ai assez mal au cul, je dois l'avouer...

----------


## trex

Bon I'm in depuis hier, ça correspond à mon expérience de la bêta, hormis que ça me semble un peu plus ramer (je suis entre 8 et 10 FPS).

Pour l'instant echec sur : le boss de fin de la première zone asura (l’élémentaire de feu au réacteur). A coté de lui le behemoth d'ombre de la zone humaine (seul autre que j'ai tester, lors de la bêta) fait sous-boss.
Echec aussi sur le jumping puzzle asura, car je n'avais pas assez de vie. il faudra que je le retente. Je le trouve difficile, bien plus que les autre jumping puzzle que j'ai pu voir dans des vidéo ici ou là (à part celui du WvWvW bien tordu aussi).
J'ai apprécié aussi les mini jumping puzzle pour choper les point de vue remarquable, chose qui n'était pas présente dans la bêta que j’avais faite.

Je suis dans la guilde (merci a kayato). J'ai cru lire qu'on peut choper des bonus avec un bannière ?

----------


## Rave_master

> Pour l'instant echec sur : le boss de fin de la première zone asura (l'élémentaire de feu au réacteur). A coté de lui le behemoth d'ombre de la zone humaine (seul autre que j'ai tester, lors de la bêta) fait sous-boss.


Je trouve que ce boss a une difficulté très élastique. Il y a des fois où je me suis pas fait toucher ou très légèrement et d'autres c'était la misère. C'est bizarre...

----------


## Voodoom

D'ailleurs y'a un final boss dans la première zone Charr ?
J'ai rien trouvé qui y ressemble.

----------


## Madvince

> D'ailleurs y'a un final boss dans la première zone Charr ?
> J'ai rien trouvé qui y ressemble.


Si chez les fantômes dans les ruines au nord est il me semble ? je ne sais plus .
Sinon il y a un espèce de behemot qui lance un assaut sur un camp charr mais je ne sais pas si on peut appeler ça un boss...

----------


## Elidjah

Hier, j'étais AFK toute la matinée (des petits travaux de peinture), j'avais laissé mon perso au comptoir de l'Arche du Lion. Y'avait cette musique qui tournait, avec les discussions des PNJs, c'était magique  ::): 




Jeremy Soule.

----------


## Darknight670

Bon quand je disais que ANet et les bans c'était des abrutis :

- J'achete 4 armes a 21 Karma : screen et je leurs envoie
- Je me rend compte qu'on peut les Mystic Forge : screen je leurs envoie et je supprime les objets

2 Rapports de bugs de ma part, du karma perdu et rien d'exploit : perma-ban et si je fait appel ils peuvent "eventuellement" me ban que 3 jours

Super merci, et si vous me croyez pas je m'en fous j'ai les mails vers Anet et les logs qui le prouve



Je ne ferais pas appels de mon ban a plus tout le monde

----------


## Gordor

> J'aime tes épaulettes, tu les as eu où ?


La boutique aux gemmes. C'est le set complet que je trouve "trop" donc je ne mets que les épaulettes  ::):

----------


## Monsieur Odd

C'est un brin excessif quand même.  ::o:

----------


## Darknight670

> C'est un brin excessif quand même.


Nom mais sérieux, comme un con je me dit " Ouai ANet vont etre content comme CCP / Google / Microsoft / Insert tout autres companie autre que ANet que je les préviennent d'un exploit " 

Ben non il faut croire

----------


## Gordor

> Tu fais vraiment plus Guerrier que Gardien !
> 
> C'est l'armure du Gem Shop inspirée de GW1 ça, non ?


C'est intentionnel, le côté gardien épaulettes bleu brillante avec des signes religieux je suis pas fan.
Mon background de vieux alcoolique me fait aller plutôt vers de l'armure sale et usée. Ce qui ne m'empêche pas de l'orienter soutiens  ::):

----------


## Aghora

Le mec, il fait un cambriolage, envoie les photos à la police, puis revend les objets du cambriolage et montre les reçus et les photos encore à la police. Et après il s'étonne de se faire prendre  :^_^: .

----------


## Darknight670

> Le mec, il fait un cambriolage, envoie les photos à la police, puis revend les objets du cambriolage et montre les reçus et les photos encore à la police. Et après il s'étonne de se faire prendre .


Sauf que la j'ai cambriolé, laissé un pourboir, laissé un compte rendu de securité **puis** rendu les objets.

EDIT : J'ai pas l'air d'un idiot d'avoir demandé sur Reddit au Mec d'ANet de just suprimé les objets et bannir les exploiter pour ne pas gêner les honnetes gens du coup

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> Le mec, il fait un cambriolage, envoie les photos à la police, puis revend les objets du cambriolage et montre les reçus et les photos encore à la police. Et après il s'étonne de se faire prendre .


Tu racontes n'importe quoi là.

Anet demandent à ce qu'on les prévienne sur les différents bugs. Là Darknight les a prévenu, n'a même pas exploité le bug, et pourtant ils le ban.
C'est débile. Il devrait faire appel.

----------


## Aghora

C'est presque le background du méchant du dernier Die Hard.

---------- Post added at 09h21 ---------- Previous post was at 09h20 ----------




> Anet demandent à ce qu'on les prévienne sur les différents bugs. Là Darknight les a prévenu, n'a même pas exploité le bug, et pourtant ils le ban.
> C'est débile. Il devrait faire appel.


Il a acheté les objets. Qu'il les ai détruit ça ne change rien. Que ça te plaise ou non.

----------


## Monsieur Odd

> Le mec, il fait un cambriolage, envoie les photos à la police, puis revend les objets du cambriolage et montre les reçus et les photos encore à la police. Et après il s'étonne de se faire prendre .




Plus de mauvaise foi tu meurs.

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> Il a acheté les objets. Qu'il les ai détruit ça ne change rien. Que ça te plaise ou non.


Tu lis les infos avant de raconter ça ?
Ils ont dit qu'ils avaient collé des bans de 72h pour ceux qui avaient acheté une quarantaine d'objets et des bans définitifs pour ceux qui en avaient acheté 100 ou plus.
Darknight en a acheté 4 (selon ses propos). Tu fais le calcul ?

----------


## Unky

> Bon quand je disais que ANet et les bans c'était des abrutis :
> 
> - J'achete 4 armes a 21 Karma : screen et je leurs envoie
> - Je me rend compte qu'on peut les Mystic Forge : screen je leurs envoie et je supprime les objets
> 
> 2 Rapports de bugs de ma part, du karma perdu et rien d'exploit : perma-ban et si je fait appel ils peuvent "eventuellement" me ban que 3 jours
> 
> Super merci, et si vous me croyez pas je m'en fous j'ai les mails vers Anet et les logs qui le prouve
> 
> ...


Ce bug était connu de tous et depuis deux jours. Tu as pris la même que tous ceux qui l'ont exploité, Arena net n'avait aucun besoin de ton "témoignage", par contre ta tentative de passer inaperçu et gentil, elle, n'a pas marché.

Same player shoot again.

Bon par contre, là où je suis d'accord, c'est que si nous parlons vraiment de 4 objets, la sentence est disproportionnée. Sans doute n'ont-ils pas aimé être pris pour des tanches ...

----------


## lordsupra

Aghora,s'il avait été le roi salomon, il aurait découpé le bébé en deux.

----------


## TheMothMan

Le permaban direct pour l'exploitation d'un bug, alors que les joueurs ont quand même payé pour avoir le jeu ça me semble un peu abusé.

Sinon j'ai été faire un tour en WvW hier soir mais j'ai pas trop cherché à croiser des Canards... je suis sur le serveur Roche de l'Augure.  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Decapsulator

Non mais faut quand même se calmer là j'ai faits comme darknight, Ba oui entre frères on a les mêmes idées et je me fais ban, je leur envoie même des screenshots des objets que je détruis en leur disant voila j'ai report le bug fournist des preuves puis je détruis les armes : dans ma tete je me dis " bon ça va être comme dans Eve ils vont être content que je m'investisse pour eux " ba oui ils ont été contents : ban:

----------


## darkmanticora

BA il était peut être pas censé savoir que Anet était déjà au courant et il a peut être en toute bonne foi voulu faire part de l'exploit a Anet .

Dans ce cas la, ça donne plutôt envie de certes ne pas exploité le bug, mais encore moins de tenter de prévenir Anet ^^

----------


## Aghora

> Aghora,s'il avait été le roi salomon, il aurait découpé le bébé en deux.


Si c'est la loi.

----------


## MrN

Salut,
hier j'ai voulu dl le client de chez un pote et depuis impossible de le lancer, j'ai l'erreur "aucun événement...".
Quelqu'un sait d'où ça pourrait venir sachant que je suis aller sur mon compte sur le site GW2 et déconnecté l'autre pc.
J'ai les boules j'y ai joué à peine 20 mins...

----------


## PurpleSkunk

> Non mais faut comme meme se calmer la j'ai fais comme darknight , ba oui entre frere on a les memes idées et je me fait ban , je leur envoie meme des screenshots des objet que je detruit en leur disant voila j'ai report le bug fournis des preuves puis je detruit les armes : dans ma tete je me dis " bon ca va etre comme dans eve ils vont etre content que je m'investisse pour eux " 
> ba oui ils ont etaient content :ban:


 Woputain mes yeux.  ::cry::

----------


## darkmanticora

> Salut,
> hier j'ai voulu dl le client de chez un pote et depuis impossible de le lancer, j'ai l'erreur "aucun événement...".
> Quelqu'un sait d'où ça pourrait venir sachant que je suis aller sur mon compte sur le site GW2 et déconnecté l'autre pc.
> J'ai les boules j'y ai joué à peine 20 mins...



Essai de te faire envoyer le mail d'authentification ,a priori ils l'ont réactivé hier.
C'est censé t'envoyer un mail qd tu te connecte d'une autre IP, pour te faire valider le fait que t'es au courant qu'on essai de se connecter depuis un autre poste que celui de référence.  (je sais pas si je suis claire, mais je viens juste d'arriver au taf alors ....)

----------


## Darknight670

> Tu lis les infos avant de raconter ça ?
> Ils ont dit qu'ils avaient collé des bans de 72h pour ceux qui avaient acheté une quarantaine d'objets et des bans définitifs pour ceux qui en avaient acheté 100 ou plus.
> Darknight en a acheté 4 (selon ses propos). Tu fais le calcul ?


Anet ment alors. D'ailleurs ce qu'ils ont dit c'est:

"   Si vous en avez acheté plus que 50 allez vous faire foutre, moins vous pouvez faire appel et on sera "sympa"  "

Source : leur twitter

Tu imagine si tous les White Hats / Grey Hats du monde étaient en prison avec ta mentalité ? 

" Merci de m'avoir prévenu, qu'il était possible de retirer des billets de 500€ avec une carte Alacon et de ne pas l'avoir fait, veuillez s'il vous plait attendre la police, on est sympa on a pas demandé la peine de mort "

----------


## Unky

> BA il était peut être pas censé savoir que Anet était déjà au courant et il a peut être en toute bonne foi voulu faire part de l'exploit a Anet .
> 
> Dans ce cas la, ça donne plutôt envie de certes ne pas exploité le bug, mais encore moins de tenter de prévenir Anet ^^


Sans parler du thread sur Reddit (qui est juste l'endroit le plus lu de la planète jeux vidéo) et accessoirement l'antre des gens d'Arena Net, il existait au moins deux autres thread très fréquentés avant ce dernier.

On respire tous, on assume ce que l'on fait et on repart ?  ::):

----------


## Safo

Salut tout le monde.

Etant sur Gw2 depuis avant-hier, j'ai un mal de chien à trouver une classe qui me plaise. Je joue voleur principalement pour le moment mais j'avoue être tiraillé par essayer les autres classes. Ca semble être un post balot du genre "caykwoalaclasseopé"? mais la question de fond est principalement: avez-vous déjà testé les classes que vous jouez en groupe?
Voleur c'est sympa mais je ne vois pas trop son intérêt en groupe/gvg. Enfin si, attendre une opportunité et passer derrière pourrir les dps range ou les supports mais bon ... Du coup, en changeant totalement d'optique, je pense aller vers une classe de support intéressante ou tout du moins ayant de bonnes synergies de groupes. Avez-vous essayer des classes de ce genre en groupe déjà?
J'ai fais pas mal d'essais dans les brumes mais bon, là bas c'est plus de la team v team en solo. N'y étant pas aller avec des potes, c'est difficile de tester l'aspect team.

Un peu partout je lis que le gardien est number ouane pour ce genre de gameplay mais il à l'air chiant comme la pluie à jouer  ::(: 
Un truc plus technique serait le bienvenue (à moins que je ne me fourre le doigt dans l'oeil à ce niveau là).

----------


## lordsupra

> Si c'est la loi.


La métaphore en question abordant la subtilité et de la sagesse de l'application de la loi, c'est clairement pas aussi simple et "tranché" (huhu).

----------


## darkmanticora

> Sans parler du thread sur Reddit (qui est juste l'endroit le plus lu de la planète jeux vidéo) et accessoirement l'antre des gens d'Arena Net, il existait au moins deux autres thread très fréquentés avant ce dernier.
> 
> On respire tous, on assume ce que l'on fait et on repart ?


T'as peut etre raison, mais si je prend mon cas (j'ai pas utlisé l'exploit hein, j'ai pas pu joué depuis 2 jours ^^), mais je connaissais absolument pas Reddit.
Je l'ai connu y'a 2 jours qd j'ai vu vos liens vers ce truc  ::P: 
Bon j'ai suivi de loin GW2 faut dire aussi ^^.

----------


## Zepolak

> Par contre, Arkane tu ne voudrais pas rajouter une partie en première page concernant l'infrastructure de la guilde. Parce que en tant que membre lambda je ne sais rien de ce qu'on fait avec les points d'influences, de ce qu'on recherche comme améliorations ni à quoi elles vont servir, d'où sont placé les bannières... Etc. Il me semble pas avoir vu de discussion non plus sur ce qu'on comptait faire comme recherches et tout et tout.. Fin j'ai vu quelques postes la dessus mais on peut pas vraiment parler de discussion (et comme je suis tout le temps sur le topic, j'ai peu de chance de rater ce genre de messages). 
> 
> Au début j'avais pensé à créer un autre topic, mais je pense pas qu'on puisse le remplir rien qu'avec ça. Mais peut être au moins faire une partie en première page. Si ça intéresse d'autre canard de savoir ce qu'on fait de la guilde, exprimez vous aussi, histoire de voir si je suis pas tout seul à me soucier de ces choses


Arkane a répondu qu'on débloquait tout donc y a pas vraiment de discussion. La seule décision est d'accélérer ou non et c'est juste lié au rapport coût/temps.

On mettra aussi en continu tous les bonus PvE intéressant (le +5% xp, il va se faire voir par contre).

Pour les bonus 3W et les bannières, y a une discussion à ouvrir.

----------


## Gordor

Pour ma part je ne trouve pas la sentence assez sévère.
Je ne trouve pas normal qu'ils n'aient pas supprimé les armes achetées.
Donc en gros tout ceux qui ont été "raisonnables" en achetant moins de CENT armes ne jouent pas au jeu pendant 3 jours et en revenant ils se gavent avec le putain de bénéfice qu'ils vont faire ?

Et pendant ce temps les honnêtes gens achètent une arme 31000. 

Je connaissais l'exploit , je ne l'ai pas utilisé, et du coup je prend la punition pour moi

----------


## Voodoom

Ben moi j'ai acheté 15 armes et j'ai rien du tout.
Nananèreuh  ::trollface:: 

Bon aussi j'ai pas fait mon fifou avec la Forge Mystique machin, j'ai delete les armes dans l'aprem.

Whiteknight wins !  :B):

----------


## Monsieur Odd

Un peu trop de fanboyisme primaire dans le coin.

----------


## atavus

> Point de vue intéressant de la "victime" :
> "J'ai payé donc j'ai tout les droits, même (et surtout) de pratiquer de l'anti-jeu voir du cheat en massivement multijoueur"
> 
> "J'ai pas fait exprès de craquer mon slip dans un gros volume d'achat basé sur un exploit plus qu'évident"


Ils ne connaissent pas l'intégrité ? ::|:

----------


## Aghora

> Tu lis les infos avant de raconter ça ?
> Ils ont dit qu'ils avaient collé des bans de 72h pour ceux qui avaient acheté une quarantaine d'objets et des bans définitifs pour ceux qui en avaient acheté 100 ou plus.
> Darknight en a acheté 4 (selon ses propos). Tu fais le calcul ?


J'ai lu, je ne suis pas de mauvaise foi. Je pense sincèrement qu'avoir envoyé la preuve de l'exploit qu'il vient de faire, il s'est tiré une balle dans le pied. Et donc que la règle suscité peut ne pas s'appliquer. En plus ça doit dépendre aussi de quand la décision d'appliquer la règle générale et quand il s'est fait gauler.
Donc tu évites ce ton agressif, s'il te plaît (mais il paraît que tu es "ouvert" à la discussion).

Si il arrive à prouver sa bonne foi, ça peut s'arranger, évidemment.

----------


## atavus

> Je suis déception totale, à cause des pleureuses, les armes culturelles sont tout bonnement impayable.
> 
> J'avais vu une belle petite dague lvl 40... + de 9000 points de karma!!!


Je suis niveau 24 toujours en zone de départ et j'en ai déjà 4500; je sais pas comment tu fais pour trouver çà cher.

----------


## MrN

quelqu'un sait comment se faire envoyer le mail d'authentification svp ?

----------


## Aghora

> La métaphore en question abordant la subtilité et de la sagesse de l'application de la loi, c'est clairement pas aussi simple et "tranché" (huhu).


On peut pas tellement faire du cas par cas quand t'as sûrement un paquet de joueurs (même une centaine serait assez énorme) qui ont dû se faire plaisir.

Je pense que même en rajoutant dans mon analogie "pour prouver que la maison est facilement cambriolable, il fait blablabla", ça ne change pas grand chose.

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> Sans parler du thread sur Reddit (qui est juste l'endroit le plus lu de la planète jeux vidéo) et accessoirement l'antre des gens d'Arena Net, il existait au moins deux autres thread très fréquentés avant ce dernier.
> 
> On respire tous, on assume ce que l'on fait et on repart ?


Perso, j'en ai rien à battre de Reddit, ça n'a strictement aucun rapport avec GW2 et Anet. Si ce problème était aussi important pour Anet ils auraient dû faire une annonce via Twitter/Facebook/autre site équivalent.
Bioware se servait pas de 4chan pour prévenir de certains glitchs dans SWTOR à ce que je sache  :tired: 
Surtout que, je me répète, dans le cas de Darknight le problème réside dans le fait que Anet ont dit qu'ils bannissaient définitivement pour 100 objets ou plus, pas pour 4.




> J'ai lu, je ne suis pas de mauvaise foi. Je pense  sincèrement qu'avoir envoyé la preuve de l'exploit qu'il vient de faire,  il s'est tiré une balle dans le pied. Et donc que la règle suscité peut  ne pas s'appliquer. En plus ça doit dépendre aussi de quand la décision  d'appliquer la règle générale et quand il s'est fait gauler.
> Donc tu évites ce ton agressif, s'il te plaît (mais il paraît que tu es "ouvert" à la discussion).
> 
> Si il arrive à prouver sa bonne foi, ça peut s'arranger, évidemment.


 Tu mélanges mes propos avec ceux de Monsieur Odd. Y'avait rien d'agressif dans mon message, simplement un peu sec.

----------


## darkmanticora

En fait, il faudrait juste envoyé un rapport de bug ingame a Anet expliquant le problème, sans pour autant l'utiliser, comme ca problème régler et pas de ban  ::P:

----------


## Aghora

> Tu mélanges mes propos avec ceux de Monsieur Odd. Y'avait rien d'agressif dans mon message, simplement un peu sec.


D'ac.

----------


## Monsieur Odd

Je suis agressif moi ?  :tired: 

Je dis juste que les premiers fautifs, c'est Arena.net, que le ban c'est une réponse clairement abusée au mecs qui ont acheté des items à 21 karmas parce que tous ne l'ont pas fait en connaissance de cause.
Faites bien attention à ce sur quoi vous cliqué, si demain ils se rendent compte que ça apporte un avantage économique, vous l'aurez dans le cul même si ça semble legit aux premiers abords.
Bien fait pour les mecs qui en ont acheté 12000 pour reforger, mais les autres...  :tired: 

Défendre Anet sur ce sujet, c'est être un fanboy aveugle, le premier reproche à faire c'est "ça n'aurait pas du arriver".

Ça me fait penser à Rocket et son jeu à deux balles qui colle du ban pour de l'exploit/hack sur une alpha.

----------


## Noache

> J'ai lu, je ne suis pas de mauvaise foi. Je pense sincèrement qu'avoir envoyé la preuve de l'exploit qu'il vient de faire, il s'est tiré une balle dans le pied. Et donc que la règle suscité peut ne pas s'appliquer. En plus ça doit dépendre aussi de quand la décision d'appliquer la règle générale et quand il s'est fait gauler.
> Donc tu évites ce ton agressif, s'il te plaît (mais il paraît que tu es "ouvert" à la discussion).
> 
> Si il arrive à prouver sa bonne foi, ça peut s'arranger, évidemment.


Comment ça "il s'est tiré une balle dans le pied" ?
Comment peut-on reporter un bug ou un exploit sans l'avoir expérimenté ?

Le marchand affichait un certain prix pour les armes, mais ça pouvait très bien être uniquement un bug d'affichage, il fallait acheter l'arme pour confirmer l'exploit, non ?

----------


## Unky

Hey Poulet lis avant de poster BORDEL ! Le monsieur te dit que prétendre avertir Arena Net alors que cela fait plus de deux jours que des milliers de joueurs dans le monde entier se gavent d'armes à 21 Karma est du foutage de gueule et qu'il s'est à mon avis plutôt pris un ban pour cette raison.

Putain quoi  ::):

----------


## Darknight670

Je ne souhaite parraitre être un abruti puisque d'allieurs mon perso principal est dé-banni ( ouh je suis tellement un méchant cambrioleur que ANet m'a relaché ) , mais le compte de mon frère lui l'est parcequ'en supprimant les objets il a oublié de détruire 1 de platine. Je trouve ça quad même assez sévère, en plus on me dit que le bug était connu... ben moi je l'ai découvert hier quand des canards ont criés sur le chan de guilde " oua oua armes apacher a hoelbrak " et jamais ils ne m'ai venu a l'esprit que *ANet aurait pu laisser un bug aussi grave plus de 24h* ( bon il est resté 10h de plus parès, cte blague )

----------


## Monsieur Odd

Un truc similaire est arrivé 5 minutes sur GW1, ça a rollback dans les 5 suivantes sinon.

----------


## Unky

> Je suis agressif moi ? 
> 
> Je dis juste que les premiers fautifs, c'est Arena.net, que le ban c'est une réponse clairement abusée au mecs qui ont acheté des items à 21 karmas parce que tous ne l'ont pas fait en connaissance de cause.
> Faites bien attention à ce sur quoi vous cliqué, si demain ils se rendent compte que ça apporte un avantage économique, vous l'aurez dans le cul même si ça semble legit aux premiers abords.
> Bien fait pour les mecs qui en ont acheté 12000 pour reforger, mais les autres... 
> 
> Défendre Anet sur ce sujet, c'est être un fanboy aveugle, le premier reproche à faire c'est "ça n'aurait pas du arriver".
> 
> Ça me fait penser à Rocket et son jeu à deux balles qui colle du ban pour de l'exploit/hack sur une alpha.


Dire que tu es d'une mauvaise fois absolue fait de moi un "fanboy" ? Il te fallait un mode d'emploi pour comprendre que c'était une erreur du jeu des armes de ce niveau à ... 21 Karma ? Là où partout ailleurs c'était juste 200 fois plus ?

Attends je compense : La sortie du jeu est merdique, une semaine après le début des bugs énormes sont encore présents, pas de canal de guilde, pas d'AH, jouer en 3W relève de l'exploit etc etc ... Arena Net s'est totalement pris les pieds dans le tapis pour cette sortie. Et hop je lance un nouveau sujet l'air de rien  ::):

----------


## Noache

> Hey Poulet lis avant de poster BORDEL ! Le monsieur te dit que prétendre avertir Arena Net alors que cela fait plus de deux jours que des milliers de joueurs dans le monde entier se gavent d'armes à 21 Karma est du foutage de gueule et qu'il s'est à mon avis plutôt pris un ban pour cette raison.
> 
> Putain quoi


J'ai peut-être lu un peu vite les réponses (je suis au taf), mais je ne lis pas Reddit, et je regarde occasionnellement le chan CPC in-game (vu le flood permanent  ::siffle:: ), et j'ai appris le truc qu'hier soir en lisant ce topic.

Donc en gros, si j'étais tombé sur l'exploit par hasard, et que j'avais voulu faire mon bon samaritain et prévenir Anet, j'aurais été ban.
Dur dur ...

----------


## canope

Kripparian s'est fait permabann  ::P: 
Comme quoi...!  ::):

----------


## PurpleSkunk

Sinon on s'en fout hein de vos histoires.

----------


## Maximelene

Voilà, donc comme promis, je tiens à rappeler que, pour le fait qu'ils ne banniraient pas pour l'achat de quelques armes :

*JE VOUS L'AVAIS BIEN DIT*

Je parle tout particulièrement à ceux qui, en jeu, m'ont traité de con, d'imbécile, de fanboy borné, et autres belles images sympathiques (oui, parce que j'ai débattu avec 2-3 personnes très sympathiques en messages privés). Sachez messieurs que ce que je pense de vous à cet instant est loin, bien loin au dessus de ça !

----------


## Aghora

> Donc en gros, si j'étais tombé sur l'exploit par hasard, et que j'avais voulu faire mon bon samaritain et prévenir Anet, j'aurais été ban.
> Dur dur ...


Un simple screen aurait suffi je pense. J'aurais personnellement titré mon message "Exploit ?" (ou mis dans la catégorie correspondante, ou mis dans le corps du message...bref peu importe), après ils se démerdent.

----------


## darkmanticora

> Perso, j'en ai rien à battre de Reddit, ça n'a strictement aucun rapport avec GW2 et Anet. Si ce problème était aussi important pour Anet ils auraient dû faire une annonce via Twitter/Facebook/autre site équivalent.
> Bioware se servait pas de 4chan pour prévenir de certains glitchs dans SWTOR à ce que je sache 
> Surtout que, je me répète, dans le cas de Darknight le problème réside dans le fait que Anet ont dit qu'ils bannissaient définitivement pour 100 objets ou plus, pas pour 4.
> 
> 
>  Tu mélanges mes propos avec ceux de Monsieur Odd. Y'avait rien d'agressif dans mon message, simplement un peu sec.


Ils auraient même du faire passer un message en live dans le jeu, sans donner les details, mais juste en disant qu'un exploit avait ete découvert et qu'il surveillait les gens qui en tireraient profit .

----------


## Monsieur Odd

Je joue Norn, sans guilde jusqu'à hier, j'ai pas fait les week end beta, je suis pas allé voir les autres capitale et j'ai pas encore pigé le quart de la moitié de la mécanique de jeu, je vais pas sur Reddit, je suis le joueur lambda quoi, je serais pas passé sur le forum et je serais tombé sur les armes, j'aurais pas (autrement qu'en me disant "putain c'est bizarre que ce soit aussi peu cher ce truc") pensé au bug.

Faut relativiser, je joue quand même au jeu mais je suis plutôt vert face au manque de professionnalisme d'Arena.net, surtout après les ban pour nommage et vocabulaire qui sont complètement démesurés (le filtre à obscenités ne sert strictement à rien).

Je défend pas les mecs qui ont mis trois cents armes dans la forge mystique mais dans un cas comme celui de Darknight (et savoir si il est de bonne foi n'est pas la question) c'est juste scandaleux.

Et j'ai pas acheté ces armes perso, je sais même pas où est le PNJ.

----------


## Tim l'enchanteur

Bon, pour revenir au jeu, on a tenté de rentrer dans les catacombes d'Ascalon hier entre canards, mais impossible d'être les 5 en même temps à l’intérieur. Y'en avait toujours un qui rejoignait une instance différente et se retrouvait tout seul. On a testé plein de trucs, grouper avec quelqu'un dedans, se retrouver sur Vizunah avant de rentrer, dégrouper/regrouper, sans succès.

Y'a un truc pour se retrouver tous dedans, ou il faut compter sur la chance pour l'instant?

----------


## Squall974

J'ai une question, que fait-on au level 80 ? :D

Sinon je sais faire des sacs 12-15-18 emplacements si jamais il y a des gens qui need (va falloir balancer les compos par contre ^^). Mon canal guilde ne marche pas donc passer par du MP. (Perso : Nosdral)

Heureusement que j'ai pas croisé le bug du karma, un beau bordel tout ça.  ::P:

----------


## Mr Decapsulator

> Un simple screen aurait suffi je pense. J'aurais personnellement titré mon message "Exploit ?" (ou mis dans la catégorie correspondante, ou mis dans le corps du message...bref peu importe), après ils se démerdent.


Oui c'est vrai j'ai été con mais j'ai voulu montrer à Anet que l'on pouvait encore plus exploiter le bug en transformant les armes en armes exotiques, alors oui j'ai été bête mais me ban pour avoir essayé de les aider je trouve ça un peu dur...
Mais d'un autre côté je suis heureux de voir que ceux qui ont utilisé très largement ce bug se soient fait ban

----------


## Monsieur Odd

Sinon il y a une autre explication, trop de monde, ils savent pas gérer, fallait trouver un truc pour dégager des comptes, "exploit" voulu.

:théorieducomplot:

----------


## Gordor

> Je suis agressif moi ? 
> 
> Je dis juste que les premiers fautifs, c'est Arena.net, que le ban c'est une réponse clairement abusée au mecs qui ont acheté des items à 21 karmas parce que tous ne l'ont pas fait en connaissance de cause.


pas en connaissance de cause ? quand tu achètes 50 armes pour un perso tu ne le fais pas en connaissance de cause ? Ha ok.
4 ou 5 pour avoir un set complet soit, 50 !!!!!
et un mec qui en a acheté 99 il lui arrive quoi ? il peut pas jouer pendant 3 jours ? le pauvre !!!!!!

----------


## Elidjah

Arenat.NET allume un feu à propos des bans pour ne pas qu'on cause du comptoir HS

----------


## Aghora

> Oui c'est vrai j'ai été con mais j'ai voulu montrer à Anet que l'on pouvait encore plus exploiter le bug en transformant les armes en armes exotiques, alors oui j'ai été bête mais me ban pour avoir essayé de les aider je trouve ça un peu dur...


 _Dura Lex, Sed Lex_ aurait dit GMB. Comprenons nous bien : je dis pas que la sentence est super juste, perso j'aurais légèrement les boules aussi, mais d'un autre côté il faut être pragmatique et essayer de comprendre que les mecs chez A.net doivent avoir des centaines de requêtes à traiter par jour (par heure ?) et se contente d'appliquer _bêtement_ le règlement.

Bref...

----------


## Darknight670

> Un simple screen aurait suffi je pense. J'aurais personnellement titré mon message "Exploit ?" (ou mis dans la catégorie correspondante, ou mis dans le corps du message...bref peu importe), après ils se démerdent.


Le but de les acheter c'etait de voir si on pouvait les Mystic Forge. Les armes en soit sont Soulbound pas vraiment un "exploit" par contre après quand j'ai découvert qu'on pouvait les "blanchir" la je me suis rendu compte de la gravité

----------


## CrocodiX

> Bon, pour revenir au jeu, on a tenté de rentrer dans les catacombes d'Ascalon hier entre canards, mais impossible d'être les 5 en même temps à l’intérieur. Y'en avait toujours un qui rejoignait une instance différente et se retrouvait tout seul. On a testé plein de trucs, grouper avec quelqu'un dedans, se retrouver sur Vizunah avant de rentrer, dégrouper/regrouper, sans succès.
> 
> Y'a un truc pour se retrouver tous dedans, ou il faut compter sur la chance pour l'instant?


Faut être tous les 5 devant le donjon, puis vous dégroupez, vous regroupez. Pour nous ça marche nickel  :;): 

Pour les armes à 21 karma, j'avais l'impression d'avoir fait la même chose en achetant tout mon stuff gold 80 à la base des veilleurs, 15pa par objet me semblait pas abusé mais apparemment c'est le bon prix  ::huh::

----------


## Gordor

et pour changer de sujet ,voila un truc qui me turlupine.
Je suis level 20 environ, et dans mes craft je suis entre 50 et 80.
Pour monter mes crafts, j'ai besoin de compos magiques de base, genre les fioles de sang.

Si je vais dans une zone 15-25, on est sur le rang de compo au dessus (fer, argent etc...)

La question que je me pose : 
Si je veux continuer mon craft pour passer au tiers suivant, dois je farmer les zones 1-15 pour avoir les compos magiques correspondantes, ou
Les mobs des zones 15-25 me lacheront quand meme des compos du tiers d'en dessous

Répondez, maintenant !

----------


## Mr Decapsulator

> _Dura Lex, Sed Lex_ aurait dit GMB. Comprenons nous bien : je dis pas que la sentence est super juste, perso j'aurais légèrement les boules aussi, mais d'un autre côté il faut être pragmatique et essayer de comprendre que les mecs chez A.net doivent avoir des centaines de requêtes à traiter par jour (par heure ?) et se contente d'appliquer _bêtement_ le règlement.
> 
> Bref...


Non je comprends mais justement comme ils étaient debrodés je me suis dit "tient genial je vais pouvoir les aider ", certes c'est bête mais je pensais les aider, bon mais passons on ne va pas remplir des pages entières rien que pour quelques personnes qui sont dans mon cas

----------


## Itaru

> et pour changer de sujet ,voila un truc qui me turlupine.
> Je suis level 20 environ, et dans mes craft je suis entre 50 et 80.
> Pour monter mes crafts, j'ai besoin de compos magiques de base, genre les fioles de sang.
> 
> Si je vais dans une zone 15-25, on est sur le rang de compo au dessus (fer, argent etc...)
> 
> La question que je me pose : 
> Si je veux continuer mon craft pour passer au tiers suivant, dois je farmer les zones 1-15 pour avoir les compos magiques correspondantes, ou
> Les mobs des zones 15-25 me lacheront quand meme des compos du tiers d'en dessous
> ...


J'ai le même problème, il faut retourner farmer les mobs des zones bas levels, les mobs supérieurs lachent des versions plus puissantes du meme item, et donc incompatibles avec les recettes...

----------


## Maximelene

> et pour changer de sujet ,voila un truc qui me turlupine.
> Je suis level 20 environ, et dans mes craft je suis entre 50 et 80.
> Pour monter mes crafts, j'ai besoin de compos magiques de base, genre les fioles de sang.
> 
> Si je vais dans une zone 15-25, on est sur le rang de compo au dessus (fer, argent etc...)
> 
> La question que je me pose : 
> Si je veux continuer mon craft pour passer au tiers suivant, dois je farmer les zones 1-15 pour avoir les compos magiques correspondantes, ou
> Les mobs des zones 15-25 me lacheront quand meme des compos du tiers d'en dessous
> ...


Tu va devoir farmer un peu de zones 1-15 malheureusement. Les mobs 15-25 t'en donneront parfois, mais trop rarement.

----------


## Monsieur Odd

> pas en connaissance de cause ? quand tu achètes 50 armes pour un perso tu ne le fais pas en connaissance de cause ? Ha ok.
> 4 ou 5 pour avoir un set complet soit, 50 !!!!!
> et un mec qui en a acheté 99 il lui arrive quoi ? il peut pas jouer pendant 3 jours ? le pauvre !!!!!!


Pour vraiment me faire dire ce que je n'ai pas écrit, tu aurais du supprimer le "tous" dans ma phrase.

Mais t'as l'air un peu retardé, je t'en veux pas.

----------


## Gordor

je relance de 10 



> IMPORTANT NOTE: You've probably already tonight's update: http://redd.it/z44ml Please note that anyone who used the exploit has been flagged. If you used it 1 time or 1,000 times, you have cheated items or wealth in your inventory.
> You must delete all gold and items gained through the use of the exploit now, or immediately upon the expiration of your suspension, or immediately upon account reinstatement after you have filed a formal appeal and after your account has been reinstated.
> If you gained items on a small scale and were not suspended, consider this episode a very firm warning. Delete the items and gold immediately no matter how many or how few.


Allé les gens honnetes, supprimez bien tout ce que vous avez acheté
(mais pourquoi ne pas avoir fait un DELETE * ??)

----------


## patchwork536

Rien à voir avec le bug exploit ou autre, mais je pars en vacances demain et je viens seulement de voir que l'internet sera payant... j'espère que ça sera un forfait pour le séjour sinon, pas de GW2 pendant 11 jours !!!

Pour les screens du bug, j'aurais fait pareil. Une fois, en soirée, j'ai vu une vitre d'un magasin brisée. J'ai appelé la police ET je suis resté devant pour les attendre. Quand ils sont arrivés, je n'ai pas été embarqué. :;):

----------


## Hush

Suis-je le seul ? 


Et ce depuis la MAJ d'il y a quelques minutes.


Edit : Le mode de compatibilité Windows XP SP3 a "réglé" le problème.

Edit : En fait non, ça n'as pas réglé le problème, ça crash juste un poil plus tard.
Je suis donc baisé. Jvais tenter une réinstalle en backupant le .dat

Edit : Ok, même l'installateur crash. Bon si y a des idées je prend.

Edit : C'est reparti une fois mumble coupé (seul prog qui tournait en tâche de fond)  ::O:

----------


## Gordor

> Pour vraiment me faire dire ce que je n'ai pas écrit, tu aurais du supprimer le "tous" dans ma phrase.
> 
> Mais t'as l'air un peu retardé, je t'en veux pas.


Ha oui, je vois le niveau, tu es gentil, du haut de ta montagne de caca tu regardes ailleurs et tu arrêtes de me parler, merci

----------


## Itaru

Ah, ca va clash, ca va clash, te laisse pas faire Odd !

----------


## Tim l'enchanteur

> Faut être tous les 5 devant le donjon, puis vous dégroupez, vous regroupez. Pour nous ça marche nickel :


Il me semble qu'on a testé ça, et que ça avait pas fonctionné. Mais on était peut-être pas tous devant le donjon à ce moment là. Vivement qu'ils réparent ça, c'est quand même super frustrant. Merci en tous cas!

----------


## Unky

Non rien je tenais juste à saluer Ivan qui passe sur le thread  ::):

----------


## Drayke

Il suffit de crier "Ivan Hoé !"

Et non j'ai pas honte.

----------


## Phazon

Moi qui ne suis pas un habitué des MMO je trouve leur communication en réponse à cet exploit bug plutôt limite. 

À ce que je sache les mauvais prix sont de leur faute, aucun joueur n'a modifié la base de donnée, et ils traitent leurs fautifs (venant tout juste d'acquérir leur jeu) de mécréants, pourritures, satanistes and co. 

Alors si après cela pouvait foutre en l'air leur système économique basé sur la vente de gemmes, bon on peut comprendre, mais je trouve tout ça trop sérieux...

----------


## helldraco

> Pour ceux qui ne le connaissent pas, il y a ce que je nomme un "Puzzle-Donjon" au Nord du Temple Incendio, au Plateau de Diessa!
> 
> Il est véritablement Hardcore et le boss complètement fumé! On était une bonne trentaine et ils a failli tous nous tuer en two-shot!
> 
> La récompense est cependant tout aussi énorme que le combat!


Vlà un retour qui donne envie de jouer.  ::):

----------


## Hasunay

Ouaou y a du niveau dans le topics :D 

Bon sinon pour le bug moi je suis norn et je suis pas passé depuis un moment ici donc j'arrive devant les armes là je vois un prix clairement pas catholique mais comme je suis le genre de mec plutôt parano j'ai rien pris :D

----------


## Aglaure

> Moi qui ne suis pas un habitué des MMO je trouve leur communication en réponse à cet exploit bug plutôt limite.


Idem et pas seulement pour ce "drame". On ne sait pas du tout le contenu des patchnotes, on ne sait pas le "pourquoi" actuellement l'hotel des ventes/les emails sont en maintenance. On ne sait pas s'ils ont actuellement des pistes pour alléger les files d'attentes pour le WvW ou des suggestions. Peut-être que ça n'est pas comme cela que les mmo communiquent d'habitude, mais ça ne me rassure pas des masses.

----------


## darkmanticora

ba oui mais dans tous les mmo c'est pareil, c'est pour cela qu'ils mettent tous en place des chartes utilisateurs t’empêchant d'utiliser un exploit si tu en trouve 1.

Apres qd t'as pas l'habitude c'est vrai que ca peut faire bizaer  ::P:

----------


## Flipmode

Des mecs ban 3 jours pour exploit ok ... mais des mecs qui ont le jeu et qui peuvent pas y jouer parce que ... bah il sont pas chez eux ça c'est dégueulasse !!! 

 ::ninja::

----------


## Koumal

Anet aurait pas fait ça, on aurait des posts de plaintes à ce sujet, que c'est pas juste qu'il n'est rien fait, ou qu'ils s'y sont allés trop gentimment.
Là, ils ont fait qqchose, on a des posts de plaintes car ils sont trop sévéres.

Perso et pour ce que ça vaut dans cet ocean de posts, je suis carrément d'accord avec leur réaction sévére et juste.
Au moins, les prochains vont vachement hésiter à tricher ou exploiter un bug à outrance. 

Aprés ça reste un jeu, faut pas non plus s'engueuler pour ça les mecs, décompressez...  ::trollface::

----------


## Monsieur Odd

> Ah, ca va clash, ca va clash, te laisse pas faire Odd !
> 
> http://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/603177y8F8s.gif


Ca clash rien du tout, on a juste là un lycéen avec de sérieux troubles de l'attention incapable de lire autre chose que ce qu'il veut bien.

----------


## Acteon

> quelqu'un sait comment se faire envoyer le mail d'authentification svp ?


Oh oh l'aixois! Quand tu essaies de te log (launcher ou site iternet), tu le reçois automatiquement.

----------


## Madvince

Ceux qui ont acheté en masse, l'ont fait en connaissance de cause. On est beaucoup à ne pas l'avoir fait , même en passant devant le marchand, car on est sans doute plus intelligents que la moyenne, en pensant que Anet ne laisserait pas faire ce genre de chose (surtout que l'astuce trainait sur plusieurs forums).
Le permaban est peut être trop fort . Ils auraient du "juste" virer tout le contenu de leurs inventaires, équipements et banque ,pour tous leurs persos.

----------


## darkmanticora

> Ca clash rien du tout, on a juste là un lycéen avec de sérieux troubles de l'attention incapable de lire autre chose que ce qu'il veut bien.



Ah ba la si !
Ca va clash  ::P:

----------


## Gordor

> Ceux qui ont acheté en masse, l'ont fait en connaissance de cause. On est beaucoup à ne pas l'avoir fait , même en passant devant le marchand, car on est sans doute plus intelligents que la moyenne, en pensant que Anet ne laisserait pas faire ce genre de chose (surtout que l'astuce trainait sur plusieurs forums).
> Le permaban est peut être trop fort . Ils auraient du "juste" virer tout le contenu de leurs inventaires, équipements et banque ,pour tous leurs persos.


pour moi c'était clairement la solution a envisager, même si elle ne résolvait pas tous les problèmes (recyclage, forge mystique, revente etc...)
[edit] y'aurait pas un bruit de fond un peu génant par ici ?

----------


## MrN

> Oh oh l'aixois! Quand tu essaies de te log (launcher ou site iternet), tu le reçois automatiquement.


Du coup j'ai trop tardé à le faire...


Échec

Le lien sur lequel vous avez cliqué est arrivé à expiration ou n'est pas valide.

Je sens que je suis pas prêt de rejouer avant un bon moment....

----------


## Rhusehus

Au passage, c'est vrai que c'est ennuyeux cette histoire de prix trop bas, ( pour les 2-3 malheureux qui y ont cru  ::):  ) mais qqun as t'il entendu parlé de prix trop haut ?

Parceque les armes/armures d'héritages lvl 40 a 9500 karma  ::o:  §§§§§§ ça crain du boudain !

EDIT : my stupidity is fixed

----------


## Icebird

La façon dont je le voit, ils ont un historique des achats pour chaque persos, mais trouver ce qui a été fait avec chaque arme ensuite et supprimer les conséquences est trop difficile. 
Ce qui est parfaitement logique. Si j'achète une série d'arme, que je les utilise pour crafter une arme exotique, que je vend cette arme exotique, que je donne le produit de la vente à un autre de mes persos, que celui-ci achète de multiples objets avec, etc.... Comment je fait pour savoir quoi supprimer exactement, sans fiche un bazar phénoménal?

Ils ne peuvent que demander aux joueurs de faire le ménage eux-même, et de contrôler au cas par cas pour voir si c'est à peu près nettoyé.

----------


## Acteon

> Du coup j'ai trop tardé à le faire...
> 
> 
> Échec
> 
> Le lien sur lequel vous avez cliqué est arrivé à expiration ou n'est pas valide.
> 
> Je sens que je suis pas prêt de rejouer avant un bon moment....




C'est pas le mail pour confirmer l'adresse ça? Moi aussi il a buggé mais ne m'empêchait pas de jouer.

----------


## Aghora

> Échec
> 
> Le lien sur lequel vous avez cliqué est arrivé à expiration ou n'est pas valide.
> 
> Je sens que je suis pas prêt de rejouer avant un bon moment....


Ca t'empêcher de jouer ? Vraiment ?

J'avais ce problème aussi sans que ça m'empêcher de jouer...en fait pas mal de monde l'avait jusqu'à hier...visiblement ça n'a pas été réglé pour tout le monde.

----------


## Gordor

> Du coup j'ai trop tardé à le faire...
> 
> 
> Échec
> 
> Le lien sur lequel vous avez cliqué est arrivé à expiration ou n'est pas valide.
> 
> Je sens que je suis pas prêt de rejouer avant un bon moment....


Si c'est le mail d'authentification qui t'es envoyé lorsque tu essayes de te connecter d'un endroit "inconnu", je pense qu'il suffit que tu te reconnectes de cet endroit et tu devrais le recevoir a nouveau
enfin je pense

----------


## SetaSensei

Le prochain qui poste un message un tant soit peu offensif sur la prise de gueule de la page précédente aura droit à un week end sans CPC.

Et le thread sera fermé pendant un moment.

A vous de voir.

EDIT : Et je ferai un tour sur les messages d'avant aussi.

----------


## patchwork536

> Des mecs ban 3 jours pour exploit ok ... mais des mecs qui ont le jeu et qui peuvent pas y jouer parce que ... bah il sont pas chez eux ça c'est dégueulasse !!!


Ouais ! Remboursez l'abonnement !!!
Ah, bah non ...

Sinon, pour les permaban, un ticket des bannis et l'effacement des objets du délit réduira leur ban à 3 jours donc, LIFE IS LIFE !

----------


## Tygra

Ca fait quand même deux jours qu'Anet poste un post d'update sur l'état général du jeu, le lie sur Facebook et Twitter. Vous êtes un peu de mauvaise fois sur la communication (on compare pas des patates et des voitures, mais remember Diablo 3 quand même).
Les posts sur l'exploit ont aussi été linkés sur Facebook et Twitter.
Les développeurs ont annoncé qu'ils sont entrain de bosser sur une intégration de ce genre de news dans le launcher/sur le site officiel.

Sinon pour un point de détail : tout "exploit" est la faute du développeur, c'est forcément quelque chose mal réglé par le développeur. Ça ne rend pas du tout la chose excusable.
Être ban pour 4 objets c'est clairement une erreur de leur part et si ça vous est arrivé il faut les contacter.
Les autres....
C'est exactement comme l'histoire des noms de perso et la vulgarité dans le chat : c'est pas parce que ça a été toléré jusque là qu'Anet doit le faire. Ils ont décidé d'être super stricts sur tout, absolument tout. Maintenant tout le monde le sait. Je sais pas si c'est la meilleure solution, on verra au bout de quelques mois, quoi qu'il en soit, c'est la loi !

----------


## MrN

bon je vais réessayer ce soir. Mais ça me fout les boules quand même...

----------


## Gordor

> Tu va devoir farmer un peu de zones 1-15 malheureusement. Les mobs 15-25 t'en donneront parfois, mais trop rarement.


Merci pour l'info... du coup ca m'embête. Autant dans un sens que dans l'autre d'ailleurs...
Je vais  avoir un level de perso bien plus haut que les zones dans lesquelles je me trouve, du coup mon niveau de craft ne pourra jamais être raccord avec mon level de perso (farmer quelques vieilles compos va me faire leveler)

Je vais commencer les zones 15-25 au level 25 donc je vais pouvoir commencer a crafter du 20 ou 25 au level 30 etc...

mince, le fait que le niveau s'adapte a la zone a des petits effets de bord.

----------


## Tygra

Je pense que le système de craft a été prévu avec une AH qui marche, du coup effectivement vers le niveau 15-20 ça décale.
Cependant, à partir du niveau 15, je me suis trouvé avec deux zones complètes 15-25 et clairement je les ai pas complétées alors que je suis déjà lvl 31. Et du coup j'aime beaucoup l'ajustement du niveau.

----------


## Rhusehus

> Merci pour l'info... du coup ca m'embête. Autant dans un sens que dans l'autre d'ailleurs...
> Je vais  avoir un level de perso bien plus haut que les zones dans lesquelles je me trouve, du coup mon niveau de craft ne pourra jamais être raccord avec mon level de perso (farmer quelques vieilles compos va me faire leveler)
> 
> Je vais commencer les zones 15-25 au level 25 donc je vais pouvoir commencer a crafter du 20 ou 25 au level 30 etc...
> 
> mince, le fait que le niveau s'adapte a la zone a des petits effets de bord.


Pour info je suis aller chercher des spot pour les compos, et j'ai entre autre trouver le farm des harpies pas mal pour le fameux "Sang faible", coté plaines d'Ashford.
Avec l'event d'entrée autour des mortiers tu peut récupérer 5 a 6 sang a chaque fois (voir plus) et 10 min de farm dans leur nid près de la muraille au nord et tu obtient la même.

----------


## Madvince

> Merci pour l'info... du coup ca m'embête. Autant dans un sens que dans l'autre d'ailleurs...
> Je vais  avoir un level de perso bien plus haut que les zones dans lesquelles je me trouve, du coup mon niveau de craft ne pourra jamais être raccord avec mon level de perso (farmer quelques vieilles compos va me faire leveler)
> 
> Je vais commencer les zones 15-25 au level 25 donc je vais pouvoir commencer a crafter du 20 ou 25 au level 30 etc...
> 
> mince, le fait que le niveau s'adapte a la zone a des petits effets de bord.


J'ai le même problème. 
On XP beaucoup plus vite que dans d'autres MMO et donc le changement de zones est plus rapide. Et comme cette histoire de farm de compos exquis, en plus du comptoir en panne, m'a un peu énervé , bah je freine le craft.

----------


## Muan

> Ceux qui ont acheté en masse, l'ont fait en connaissance de cause. On est beaucoup à ne pas l'avoir fait , même en passant devant le marchand, car on est sans doute plus intelligents que la moyenne, en pensant que Anet ne laisserait pas faire ce genre de chose (surtout que l'astuce trainait sur plusieurs forums).
> Le permaban est peut être trop fort . Ils auraient du "juste" virer tout le contenu de leurs inventaires, équipements et banque ,pour tous leurs persos.


C'est très bien les bans, ça fait de la place en WvW  :;): 



> Pour info je suis aller chercher des spot pour les compos, et j'ai entre autre trouver le farm des harpies pas mal pour le fameux "Sang faible", coté plaines d'Ashford.
> Avec l'event d'entrée autour des mortiers tu peut récupérer 5 a 6 sang a chaque fois (voir plus) et 10 min de farm dans leur nid près de la muraille au nord et tu obtient la même.


Tous les spots de harpies/gryffons sont excellents pour farm les sangs  :;):

----------


## Caf

On verra si aujourd'hui l'attente pour entrer en 3W sera réduite.
Vu que j'ai pas fait de pve jusqu'à maintenant, je risquais pas de croiser ce fameux pnj vendeur d'armes à 21 karma.  :Cigare: 

Foutus pveboy exploitants les bug.  ::ninja::

----------


## Zepolak

> Je dis juste que les premiers fautifs, c'est Arena.net, que le ban c'est une réponse clairement abusée au mecs qui ont acheté des items à 21 karmas parce que tous ne l'ont pas fait en connaissance de cause.
> Faites bien attention à ce sur quoi vous cliqué, si demain ils se rendent compte que ça apporte un avantage économique, vous l'aurez dans le cul même si ça semble legit aux premiers abords.
> Bien fait pour les mecs qui en ont acheté 12000 pour reforger, mais les autres... 
> 
> Défendre Anet sur ce sujet, c'est être un fanboy aveugle, le premier reproche à faire c'est "ça n'aurait pas du arriver".


Un exploit est par définition la situation où le développeur a fait une faute. C'est la nature même de la notion d'exploit. Et l'attitude normal quand on le remarque est de le signaler & de le reporter. 

C'est une insulte à l'intelligence que de penser que les gens trouvent normal d'acheter des armes aussi peu cher. D'ailleurs, dans la vie de tous les jours, si tu vois un ordinateur portable en vente sur le site de la fnac à 20 euros, tu auras beau en acheter des palettes, tu ne les recevras pas - et la fnac sera dans son droit. 

Bref, ce n'est pas du fanboyisme mais un comportement mature face à un impondérable : les erreurs, ça arrive mais les fautifs sont ceux qui les exploitent. Ce serait le western si l'exploitation de bug étaient validée.




> Je défend pas les mecs qui ont mis trois  cents armes dans la forge mystique mais dans un cas comme celui de  Darknight (et savoir si il est de bonne foi n'est pas la question) c'est  juste scandaleux.


Darknight a été débanni, c'était donc une erreur et y a pas eu de mal hormis une grosse frayeur. 

Mettez vous trois secondes à la place des modérateurs d'Anet face aux logs : un paquet de joueurs à virer et relativement peu de temps pour le faire. Bon ben, ils sont partis du principe que les innocents iront clamer leur bonne foi, ça a été fait.




> Voilà, donc comme promis, je tiens à rappeler que, pour le fait qu'ils ne banniraient pas pour l'achat de quelques armes :
> 
> *JE VOUS L'AVAIS BIEN DIT*
> 
> Je parle tout particulièrement à ceux qui, en jeu, m'ont traité de con, d'imbécile, de fanboy borné, et autres belles images sympathiques (oui, parce que j'ai débattu avec 2-3 personnes très sympathiques en messages privés). Sachez messieurs que ce que je pense de vous à cet instant est loin, bien loin au dessus de ça !


Non mais franchement Maximelene...

Tu essayais de justifier la légitimité à exploiter ce bug sur le chan de guilde... Heureusement que les animateurs et d'autres joueurs sont intervenus - et heureusement que tu as fini par prendre la décision de supprimer ces objets. D'ailleurs, note que tous les autres joueurs qui ne l'ont pas encore fait sont aussi obligés de le faire (voir post plus haut). 

Bref, tu as tort, définitivement et ultimement tort sur le sujet et c'est heureux que des joueurs sont venus signaler la discussion aux animateurs parce qu'on aurait eu un paquet de Canards bannis si cela n'avait pas été fait. 

Par contre, je tiens à signaler que *les insultes sont interdites dans la guilde, y compris par messages privés.* Même dans le cas où un Canard tient des propos incitant à un comportement illégal, on est entre gentlemen.

En guise de conclusion sur ce problème d'exploit, utilisez juste votre cerveau mes amis. Le bon sens, ça permet d'éviter de perdre votre compte. Les animateurs sont là aussi pour discuter de ce genre de trucs si jamais vous en rencontrez. Enfin, méfiez vous comme la peste des ultra-bon plans. La différence entre un exploit et un bon plan normal sautera toujours aux yeux.

Le mot de la fin (et reddit, c'est comme twitter ou facebook, un média de masse, pas besoin de mauvaise foi sur ce sujet) :




> Trouvé ça sur reddit, tiré d'IRC :
> 
> [19:18] <@Tivac> we suspended any account that bought > 40 but < 100
> [19:18] <@Tivac> we banned for over 100
> [19:19] <@Tivac> *there is no ignorance*
> 
> Mince alors, l'excuse des soldes semble compromise.


There is no ignorance.

Comme dans la vie.

----------


## Gordor

> On verra si aujourd'hui l'attente pour entrer en 3W sera réduite.
> Vu que j'ai pas fait de pve jusqu'à maintenant, je risquais pas de croiser ce fameux pnj vendeur d'armes à 21 karma.


Il est dans la capitale Norn  ::): 

Sinon ça manque de harpies chez les norns  ::):

----------


## Forza Limouzi

> On verra si aujourd'hui l'attente pour entrer en 3W sera réduite.
> Vu que j'ai pas fait de pve jusqu'à maintenant, je risquais pas de croiser ce fameux pnj vendeur d'armes à 21 karma. 
> 
> Foutus pveboy exploitants les bug.


Tu restes co H24? Sinon dur d'éviter de PVE pendant les deux à trois heures d'attente pour rentrer en 3W à chaque fois.  :tired:

----------


## darkmanticora

Perso, j'ai suivi mon frangin sur cercle de feu avec ca guilde, et le serveur etant moins peuplé que le votre, j'attend rarement plus de 30 min pour rentrer en 3W.

Par contre j'y ai ete 2 fois en solo, et j'ai absolument rien compris a cette map immense, et j'ai jamais reussi a rejoindre les endroit ou sa fightait a temps !
D'ailleurs y' pas des sortes de groupages auto dans cette zone ?
Parce que y a aller seul, ca ne doit pas avoir tellement d’intérêt ?

----------


## Gordor

La question d'un canard au dessus concernant le matos 80 gold chez les veilleurs à 15 silver est intéressante ...
Ça paraît vraiment peu cher mais je suis incapable de dire si c'est une erreur ou non

----------


## Monsieur Odd

Dans le doute, clique pas, tu risques de te faire ban.  ::trollface::

----------


## SetaSensei

> Il est dans la capitale Norn 
> 
> Sinon ça manque de harpies chez les norns


Tu vas à la Citadelle Noire (capitale Charr) et tu te fais un barbec' à la sortie.
Event toutes les 3 minutes avec des harpies à foison.

----------


## Maximelene

> Non mais franchement Maximelene...
> 
> Tu essayais de justifier la légitimité à exploiter ce bug sur le chan de guilde... Heureusement que les animateurs et d'autres joueurs sont intervenus - et heureusement que tu as fini par prendre la décision de supprimer ces objets. D'ailleurs, note que tous les autres joueurs qui ne l'ont pas encore fait sont aussi obligés de le faire (voir post plus haut). 
> 
> Bref, tu as tort, définitivement et ultimement tort sur le sujet et c'est heureux que des joueurs sont venus signaler la discussion aux animateurs parce qu'on aurait eu un paquet de Canards bannis si cela n'avait pas été fait. 
> 
> Par contre, je tiens à signaler que *les insultes sont interdites dans la guilde, y compris par messages privés.* Même dans le cas où un Canard tient des propos incitant à un comportement illégal, on est entre gentlemen.


Non non, je n'ai jamais défendu la légitimité d'utiliser ces objets : ça restait une erreur d'Anet (j'ai bien dit erreur, pas bug) et donc un "cheat".

Ce que j'ai défendu, ce qu'il n'y aurait pas de ban massif de tous les acheteurs comme certains le pensaient. Et c'est sur ce sujet que je me suis fait traiter d'abruti. Le fait est que j'avais raison.

Et je garde en tête les noms des gens que j'ai eu "en face de moi"...

----------


## Gordor

> Tu vas à la Citadelle Noire (capitale Charr) et tu te fais un barbec' à la sortie.
> Event toutes les 3 minutes avec des harpies à foison.


Merci pour l'info

----------


## Mr Decapsulator

> Tu vas à la Citadelle Noire (capitale Charr) et tu te fais un barbec' à la sortie.
> Event toutes les 3 minutes avec des harpies à foison.


Alors attention à ne pas trop rester sur le point ou spawn les events, ça peut être mal interprété !
Il me semble qu'ANet a clairement dis que farmer les events c'etait pas bien!

----------


## Monsieur Odd

> Alors attention à ne pas trop rester sur le point ou spawn les events, ça peut être mal interprété !
> Il me semble qu'ANet a clairement dis que farmer les events c'etait pas bien!


 ::XD::

----------


## Caf

> Tu restes co H24? Sinon dur d'éviter de PVE pendant les deux à trois heures d'attente pour rentrer en 3W à chaque fois.


Je regarde Secret Story pendant l'attente du 3W.  :Cigare:

----------


## Drayke

> Je regarde Secret Story pendant l'attente du 3W.


Regarder Secret Story plutôt que de faire du PVE, faut vraiment pas aimer ça  ::O:

----------


## Caf

> Et je garde en tête les noms des gens que j'ai eu "en face de moi"...


J'te retiens mec, la prochaine fois c'est coup de boule, balayette !  ::ninja::

----------


## Zepolak

> Non non, je n'ai jamais défendu la légitimité d'utiliser ces objets : ça restait une erreur d'Anet (j'ai bien dit erreur, pas bug) et donc un "cheat".
> 
> Ce que j'ai défendu, ce qu'il n'y aurait pas de ban massif de tous les acheteurs comme certains le pensaient. Et c'est sur ce sujet que je me suis fait traiter d'abruti. Le fait est que j'avais raison.
> 
> Et je garde en tête les noms des gens que j'ai eu "en face de moi"...


Ben des milliers de permaban ? C'est pas massif ? Je ne comprends pas ton raisonnement ni en quoi tu aurais raison.

Alors oui, ils ont fait la part des choses en ne bannant pas les gens en ayant acheté un ou deux, mais le jeu en valait-il vraiment la chandelle ? En plus, Anet a probablement taggué tous les comptes qui ont essayé. Ça risque de faire autant de circonstances atténuantes en moins en cas de prochain problème pour les dites personnes.

Et ces 1-2 objets doivent être supprimés en plus.

----------


## Caf

> Regarder Secret Story plutôt que de faire du PVE, faut vraiment pas aimer ça


Je trouve ça très vite ennuyant en effet, mais bon ça m'a pas empêché de découvrir la capitale humaine hier soir. 
J'ai voulu rejoindre un pote dans sa zone de départ humaine mais bon j'ai pas réussi... j'étais pommé. 

D'ailleurs, la fonction "rejoindre" de la partie recherche contact/groupe ne fonctionne pas c'est extrêmement chiant. Et quand on est groupé en pve tu ne vois pas ou est ton pote sur la map comme en 3W c'est vachement relou.
Une solution ?
*
Répondez, maintenant !*

----------


## Jingliat

> Je trouve ça très vite ennuyant en effet, mais bon ça m'a pas empêché de découvrir la capitale humaine hier soir. 
> J'ai voulu rejoindre un pote dans sa zone de départ humaine mais bon j'ai pas réussi... j'étais pommé. 
> 
> D'ailleurs, la fonction "rejoindre" de la partie recherche contact/groupe ne fonctionne pas c'est extrêmement chiant. Et quand on est groupé en pve tu ne vois pas ou est ton pote sur la map comme en 3W c'est vachement relou.
> Une solution ?
> *
> Répondez, maintenant !*


Si tu le vois pas, c'est que vous etes sur un serveur différent (serveur de débordement x y ou z). Normalement l'option rejoindre permet de se retrouver sur le même serveur. Mais actuellement cette option ne fonctionne pas, malheureusement :/

----------


## Mr Decapsulator

> Je trouve ça très vite ennuyant en effet, mais bon ça m'a pas empêché de découvrir la capitale humaine hier soir. 
> J'ai voulu rejoindre un pote dans sa zone de départ humaine mais bon j'ai pas réussi... j'étais pommé. 
> 
> D'ailleurs, la fonction "rejoindre" de la partie recherche contact/groupe ne fonctionne pas c'est extrêmement chiant. Et quand on est groupé en pve tu ne vois pas ou est ton pote sur la map comme en 3W c'est vachement relou.
> Une solution ?
> *
> Répondez, maintenant !*


Si tu n'as pas l'option "rejoindre " déco puis reco résout la plupart du temps le problème

----------


## Maximelene

> Ben des milliers de permaban ? C'est pas massif ? Je ne comprends pas ton raisonnement ni en quoi tu aurais raison.


Les gens avec qui j'étais en désaccord affirmaient que *chaque personne ayant acheté un de ces objets* se verrait banni *sans coup de semonce*. Ce qui était totalement stupide, et totalement faux. Et c'est là que je me suis fait traiter de con.

J'affirmais qu'au pire, on aurait des suppressions d'objet (et des bans pour ceux ayant exploité la forge). J'avais raison à 100%.

----------


## Leybi

> Un truc similaire est arrivé 5 minutes sur GW1, ça a rollback dans les 5 suivantes sinon.


C'était les runes de Vigueur supérieures non ?  ::P: 




> Merci pour l'info... du coup ca m'embête. Autant dans un sens que dans l'autre d'ailleurs...
> Je vais  avoir un level de perso bien plus haut que les zones dans lesquelles je me trouve, du coup mon niveau de craft ne pourra jamais être raccord avec mon level de perso (farmer quelques vieilles compos va me faire leveler)


Popopop je t'arrête tout de suite. Si tu parles de composants bleus (sang faibles et autres), tu les drop toujours en zone 15-25. C'est à partir de 25-30 que tu drop les autres.

Personnellement avec un seul métier les utilisant j'ai pas dû revenir les farmer. En tout cas pour le palier 1, pour le deuxième je suis bloqué à 142/150  :tired:

----------


## Troma

Ah super, mon mot de passe a été changé (j'avais un mdp unique pour gw2) et le service de reinit est down.  :;): ...

----------


## Moui

Mon perso et le puzzle jump des asuras ou je galère un peu dessus en ce moment :


Me manque la cuirasse musclée de l'armure culturelle niveau 2 des humains pour terminer mon skin antique-renaissance. Je préférerais trouver de meilleures jambières mais j'en trouve pas pour l'instant, y'a bien celle justement du niveau 2 humain, mais les grosses ailes sur le coté sont trop moches...
D'ailleurs, si vous trouvez un plastron style renaissance, ca m’intéresserait !
(En espérant que les pierres de transmutation level 80 pourront se trouver ou se loot sans passer par le cash shop)

----------


## Rhusehus

> Merci pour l'info


Nan ! nan ! nan ! Erreur de Seta (il me semble a 99%), l'event du barbac à la sortie ne comporte point de harpie, ce sont des Charr voleur, les harpies c'est un peu plus loin vers la seconde zone, juste après le mur, au niveau de la rangée de mortier.

----------


## Gordor

> Si tu le vois pas, c'est que vous etes sur un serveur différent (serveur de débordement x y ou z). Normalement l'option rejoindre permet de se retrouver sur le même serveur. Mais actuellement cette option ne fonctionne pas, malheureusement :/


c'est pas tout a fait vrai, hier soir avec un pote, en étant sur le meme serveur, on ne se voyait pas sur la map si on était un peu eloigné l'un de l'autres
dès qu'on était proche c'était ok

----------


## Aog

> Ce que j'ai défendu, ce qu'il n'y aurait pas de ban massif de tous les acheteurs comme certains le pensaient.


Le fait est que *personne n'en savait rien* et que s'ils ont eu la bonté de fixer la limite à 40 objets, *ils auraient très bien pu la mettre à 10, 5 ou 1 objet(s)* sans aucun souci de leur côté.

Donc l'idée n'est pas de défendre un point de vue ou une estimation individuelle mais d'expliquer le principe à nos amis canards.

Le risque est toujours là avec ce type d'erreur car les développeurs sont totalement libres d'appliquer le niveau de tolérance et le degré de sanction qu'ils souhaitent.

*Gardez tous en tête qu'ils font bien ce qu'ils veulent de votre accès au jeu et que vous n'aurez jamais aucun recours auprès de qui que ce soit s'ils décident de vous bannir.*

Le principe de prudence veut donc que tout ce qui est trop beau pour être vrai et que "tout le monde fait donc c'est sans risque" doit amener le raisonnement suivant :

- je le fais en sachant ce que je risque (ban de 3 jours, ban définitif)

- je ne le fais pas

En définitive *chacun reste responsable de ses choix*, personne ne pourra rien pour vous même si "c'est untel qui m'a dit que c'était sans risque" !

Un canard informé en veau d'oeufs !

----------


## Steidd

J'ai eu les memes problemes de Gordor: j'etais apparement sur le meme serveur que mon pote mais impossible de se reperer si nous nous eloignions trop. Mais bon rien de bien mechant pour un MMO sortit y a quelques jours...

PS: desole pour l'absence d'accent, je suis sur QWERTY

----------


## Madvince

> (En espérant que les pierres de transmutation level 80 pourront se trouver ou se loot sans passer par le cash shop)


J'en ai a foison des pierres de transmutation. Tu les as par les coffres en complétant l'explo des maps, et/ou les quêtes journalières.

----------


## Moui

> J'en ai a foison des pierres de transmutation. Tu les as par les coffres en complétant l'explo des maps.


Oui moi aussi, mais ces pierres de transmutation ne marche que jusau'au level 79, après c'est des pierres différentes !

----------


## Kayato

> J'en ai a foison des pierres de transmutation. Tu les as par les coffres en complétant l'explo des maps, et/ou les quêtes journalières.


Si je ne dis pas de bêtises elle ne fonctionnent que jusqu'au level 79.
edit: grillaid

----------


## Madvince

Ok autant pour moi ! je ne savais pas  ::o:

----------


## Lee Tchii

J'vais poser une question con. Navrée.
Un ban définitif, il faut racheter le jeu ?
(dire que j'ai du mal à rassembler 800 karma moi ...)

----------


## Avik

> J'en ai a foison des pierres de transmutation. Tu les as par les coffres en complétant l'explo des maps, et/ou les quêtes journalières.


Hum.
Ho non pas le fléau des quêtes journalières. 
D'ailleurs je croyais qu'il n'y avait pas de quêtes sur ce jeu ? que tout était machintropbiendynamique ?

----------


## Madvince

Tu n'es pas obligé de les faire les quêtes journalières, tu sais...Cela fait parti des succès.
Et elles sont simples à faire si tu nettoies bien une zone :  tuer un nombre de mobs, tuer x types de mobs , faire ton quota journalier de récolte...etc

----------


## Caf

> J'vais poser une question con. Navrée.
> Un ban définitif, il faut racheter le jeu ?
> (dire que j'ai du mal à rassembler 800 karma moi ...)


Vu que c'est définitif, tu en déduis quoi ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Atilili

J'en est des transmut 80, il me semble que je les es eu en faisant de l'explo aussi, à moins que ce soit dans un des coffres à ouvrir avec une clé.

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> Hey Poulet lis avant de poster BORDEL ! Le monsieur te dit que prétendre avertir Arena Net alors que cela fait plus de deux jours que des milliers de joueurs dans le monde entier se gavent d'armes à 21 Karma est du foutage de gueule et qu'il s'est à mon avis plutôt pris un ban pour cette raison.
> 
> Putain quoi


 Euh, je joue à GW2 tous les jours et je passe sur ce topic plusieurs fois par jour, pourtant j'ai été mis au courant de cet exploit seulement hier aprèm.
Donc non, je ne considère pas ça comme un foutage de gueule. Comme je le dis souvent, faire des généralités est une mauvaise idée.
Et donc c'est à toi de lire avant de poster BORDEL (  ::ninja::  ).
Bisous quand même.




> Les gens avec qui j'étais en désaccord affirmaient que *chaque personne ayant acheté un de ces objets* se verrait banni *sans coup de semonce*. Ce qui était totalement stupide, et totalement faux. Et c'est là que je me suis fait traiter de con.
> 
> J'affirmais qu'au pire, on aurait des suppressions d'objet (et des bans pour ceux ayant exploité la forge). J'avais raison à 100%.


Tu as tenu des propos sur un sujet dont tu ne connaissais rien, et et tu as simplement du bol que Anet ne soient pas aussi intolérants que certains le disent. C'est un peu simple de venir faire ton Nelson.
Et à mon avis, si tu t'es fait insulter c'est sûrement dans la continuité de la discussion que j'ai vu sur le chat où tu te foutais de la gueule des personnes qui disaient que le bug exploit ne serait pas toléré dans la guilde CPC parce qu'on voulait une certaine image et un respect du nom CPC, ce que tu trouvais "ridicule".
Qui sème le vent, blablabla.

----------


## Davbass

Hop mon perso: Elegant et classe... l'asura style quoi.

----------


## Setzer

Le chan de guilde fonctionne? Quand j’essaie de causer avec il e dit que je ne fais partie d'aucune guilde... Pareil je n'ai accès qu'à la liste des membres, impossible d’accéder aux autres onglets...

----------


## atavus

> Si tu le vois pas, c'est que vous etes sur un serveur différent (serveur de débordement x y ou z). Normalement l'option rejoindre permet de se retrouver sur le même serveur. Mais actuellement cette option ne fonctionne pas, malheureusement :/


C'est faux; même en étant sur le même serveur; si vous êtes trop éloigné l'autre apparaît en débordement, testé, approuvé.

----------


## Maderone

> Le chan de guilde fonctionne? Quand j’essaie de causer avec il e dit que je ne fais partie d'aucune guilde... Pareil je n'ai accès qu'à la liste des membres, impossible d’accéder aux autres onglets...


Essaye de relancer le jeu ou deco/reco

----------


## canope

Hier je n'ai eu aucun soucis pour jouer avec un pote. Le truc à faire gaffe c'est vraiment de toujours être sur le même serveur. Pour y arriver, un de nous se deco/reco, l'autre invite et il se TP à côté.

Attention aussi à ce que celui qui invite soit TOUJOURS en serveur de débordement. On ne peut pas inviter un pote à jouer avec nous, ou rejoindre un pote si on est déjà sur VS.
On a appliqué cette méthode toute la soirée, et on n'a jamais eu de problèmes.

Alors c'est ptet un tips connu mais comme certains ont l'air de galerer, faudrait ptet le mettre en 1ere page dans une partie "trucs et astuces"  ::):

----------


## Aglaure

> Le chan de guilde fonctionne? Quand j’essaie de causer avec il e dit que je ne fais partie d'aucune guilde... Pareil je n'ai accès qu'à la liste des membres, impossible d’accéder aux autres onglets...


Je vais peut-être dire une connerie mais tu as cliqué sur le bouton "représenter" dans le panneau guilde ?

----------


## Gordor

> Oui moi aussi, mais ces pierres de transmutation ne marche que jusau'au level 79, après c'est des pierres différentes !


pour info j'en ai eu une quinzaine (transmut 80) dans les coffres du lion

----------


## Say hello

Ouverture d'un coffre du lion noir, je récupère une mixture de transformation en "Flotteur" :

----------


## Setzer

> Je vais peut-être dire une connerie mais tu as cliqué sur le bouton "représenter" dans le panneau guilde ?


Non non tu n'as pas dit de connerie c'était bien ça, je ne voyais pas à quoi correspondait ce "représenter" en fait...

----------


## Say hello

Ah, j'ai enfin trouvé une explication sur comment utiliser le répertoire Music dans "/Documents/GUILD WARS 2" :

http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Customized_soundtrack

----------


## Skiant

> Ah, j'ai enfin trouvé une explication sur comment utiliser le répertoire Music dans "/Documents/GUILD WARS 2" :
> 
> http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Customized_soundtrack


Mais pourquoi tu voudrais remplacer la musique de Jeremy Soule ?  :Emo:

----------


## Elidjah

> Ah, j'ai enfin trouvé une explication sur comment utiliser le répertoire Music dans "/Documents/GUILD WARS 2" :
> 
> http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Customized_soundtrack


Mais tu veux remplacer Jeremy Soule par les hits de la Compagnie Créole ?

----------


## SetaSensei

> Mais pourquoi tu voudrais remplacer la musique de Jeremy Soule ?


C'est peut être justement le cas. 

La musique de Jeremy soule ...  ::ninja::

----------


## Monsieur Odd

La BO est presque digne des doublage FR je trouve.

Je vous laisse en tirer vos conclusions.

----------


## Aghora

> Mais pourquoi tu voudrais remplacer la musique de Jeremy Soule ?


Ou la remplacer par des musiques d'un autre jeu...de Jeremy Soule  ::trollface:: .

----------


## Gordor

> C'est peut être justement le cas. 
> 
> La musique de Jeremy soule ...


Alors la je dis Monsieur

----------


## Say hello

> Mais pourquoi tu voudrais remplacer la musique de Jeremy Soule ?





> Mais tu veux remplacer Jeremy Soule par les hits de la Compagnie Créole ?


Si tu le remplaces par du Two Steps From Hell - qui aurait supposemment pu inspirer Soule - c'est pas vraiment choquant.  ::ninja:: 


Par contre justement le problème est là, on peut pas mettre des musique en complément mais uniquement remplacer..
(Et puis par moment j'ai l'impression de jouer à Skyrim)

----------


## frostphoenyx

> La BO est presque digne des doublage FR je trouve.
> 
> Je vous laisse en tirer vos conclusions.

----------


## Zepolak

Y a de jolies photos de Fort Canard faites par Toto0o0o0o sur la page 26 du topic du RvR.

----------


## Troma

En tous cas évitez de changer votre mot de passe today. J'ai l'impression que ça a été le déclencheur : jai changé mon MDP par un truc plus costaud, et j'ai joué. 1h après, ça me dis MDP incorrect, et plus rien à faire, suis marron

----------


## Jingliat

> En tous cas évitez de changer votre mot de passe today. J'ai l'impression que ça a été le déclencheur : jai changé mon MDP par un truc plus costaud, et j'ai joué. 1h après, ça me dis MDP incorrect, et plus rien à faire, suis marron


C'est le seul moyen qu'ils ont eu pour t'empecher de faire des massacres en champs de batailles !

----------


## Charmide

> Le prochain qui poste un message un tant soit peu offensif sur la prise de gueule de la page précédente aura droit à un week end sans CPC.
> 
> Et le thread sera fermé pendant un moment.
> 
> A vous de voir.
> 
> EDIT : Et je ferai un tour sur les messages d'avant aussi.


On serait pas sur les nerfs un peu? C'est l'esprit fasciste des permabans d'Anet qui émoustille les instincts de modo?  ::trollface:: 
C'était gentillet quand même.

----------


## badmad

C'est quoi ce jeu pourrave, rendez moi mon guild wars (ca en a le nom,l'odeur mais n'a plus rien avoir), pas besoin d'argumenter plus il ne le merite pas.
Le coup que je puisse pas jouer avec mes amies,c'est n'imp de n'imp, en plus le rvrvr est inaccessible pour le commun des mortels.

nb: il parait qu'une personne a été agressif,non vous déconnez, je vois pas qui c'est. ::|:

----------


## Voodoom

Ce jeu est un échec  ::trollface::

----------


## Darknight670

Le logo de guilde il brille la nuit  :Cigare:  http://imgur.com/a/NQ1VQ

----------


## Voodoom

Oh c'est nofake ?  ::o: 
La licorne vaincra !

----------


## Monsieur Odd

Ca ressemble fort à un bug d'éclairage surtout.  ::P:

----------


## Gordor

> Le logo de guilde il brille la nuit  http://imgur.com/a/NQ1VQ


Y'a des armures de guilde ?
Ca se trouve ou ca ?

----------


## Charmide

> Ca ressemble fort à un bug d'éclairage surtout.


Je crois qu'il y avait des effets comme ça sur les armures de sPvP, mais je peux me tromper.. Peut-être que c'est juste notre logo qui est exceptionnel  ::o:

----------


## Kourikargou

Moi j’attends toujours la réponse de l'assistance concernant mon compte disparu  ::sad:: 
Méchants Hackeurs, je veux jouer avec mes canards

----------


## Zepolak

> Y'a des armures de guilde ?
> Ca se trouve ou ca ?


Un des PNJ de guilde (là où y a tous les PNJ de guilde). 

Attention à bien acheter l'armure de légère/intermédiaire/lourde qui va bien. Le canard qui a perdu 1po se reconnaîtra  :^_^:

----------


## Gordor

ha ... bin si ca coute 1 po j'y retournerais plus tard  ::):

----------


## Orhin

> Mais pourquoi tu voudrais remplacer la musique de Jeremy Soule ?


 Pour mettre TOUTES les musiques de Jeremy Soule.
Et ce depuis Total Annihilation.
Oui, je suis un homme de gout.  :Cigare:

----------


## Madvince

Autant attendre le lev80 pour l'armure de guilde. Je serai bien 80 avant que le WvW soit PLEINEMENT opérationnel ...   ::ninja::

----------


## Godmichou

> Hier, j'étais AFK toute la matinée (des petits travaux de peinture), j'avais laissé mon perso au comptoir de l'Arche du Lion. Y'avait cette musique qui tournait, avec les discussions des PNJs, c'était magique 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremy Soule.



Ca fait une éternité que mister Soule nous met l'ambiance ... toujours aussi agréable, même pas lassant  ::wub::

----------


## Say hello

> Un des PNJ de guilde (là où y a tous les PNJ de guilde). 
> 
> Attention à bien acheter l'armure de légère/intermédiaire/lourde qui va bien. Le canard qui a perdu 1po se reconnaîtra


On a le contrat pour les armes aussi ?  ::o:

----------


## Caf

> On a le contrat pour les armes aussi ?


Oui celles à 21 karma l'unité.  ::ninja::

----------


## Godmichou

> Pour mettre TOUTES les musiques de Jeremy Soule.
> Et ce depuis Total Annihilation.
> Je suis un homme de gout.



+1 et l'OST de Conan !!!!!!  :B):

----------


## Orhin

:Bave:

----------


## Vaaahn

> ...


 :Bave:   :Bave:

----------


## Caf

> ...


 :Bave:   :Bave:   :Bave: 

Les musiques de booba ça peut être bien aussi quand tu rush dans le tas.  ::ninja::

----------


## Kourikargou

> 


 :Bave:   :Bave:   :Bave:   :Bave: 

Bon ok Morrowind c'est génial  ::):

----------


## Gordor

> +1 et l'OST de Conan !!!!!!


a bin n'y connaissant rien en compositeur dans le jeu vidéo, je ne savais pas que c'était jeremy soule qui avait fait Conan.
Best BO ever ....
Je l'ai depuis des années sur mon iphone (seule zic de jeu vidéo avec deus ex)

----------


## Kayato

Un petit nightwish pour parcourir les plaines norn  ::):

----------


## Shinpokomon

Ca flood beaucoup trop ici, need une section  ::'(:

----------


## Godmichou

> a bin n'y connaissant rien en compositeur dans le jeu vidéo, je ne savais pas que c'était jeremy soule qui avait fait Conan.
> Best BO ever ....
> Je l'ai depuis des années sur mon iphone (seule zic de jeu vidéo avec deus ex)



Heu LE Conan, tHe First pas le remake ultra caca des années 201X. L'OST composée par B.Polodouris hein, ne pas se tromper  :;):

----------


## Vaaahn

Petite question GW2 : je commence sérieusement à faire un génocide de jaguar/marécailleux/enqueste à l'Est de la zone 1-15 asura pour looter ce p***** de crystal de m**** pour accéder au labo d'Oola l'Ancêtre.
Est-ce vraiment la seule solution?

----------


## Gordor

> Heu LE Conan, tHe First pas le remake ultra caca des années 201X. L'OST composée par B.Polodouris hein, ne pas se tromper


oui oui ok, bon bin j'y connais rien de toute facon  ::):

----------


## Antarion

> [–]Hyperion96 1 point 13 hours ago
> If we have not been banned until now, we will not be banned ?
> My character name is : Hyperion
> I had honestly bought 20 or 25 weapons before delete everything !, knowing that it was not good. I even warned on the general chat. I hope that I would not ban for it.
> ps: sorry for bad english





> [–]ArenaNetTeam 1 point 10 hours ago
> Your use of the exploit was low, and we did not suspend or ban your account


Ca va. il y a une certaine marge.

----------


## Zepolak

> On a le contrat pour les armes aussi ?


Il faut Politique 3, ça arrive. Y a quelques améliorations sur la fin qui vont mettre une bonne semaine, mais globalement, on aura tout avant que le jeu soit complétement fonctionnel.

C'est un peu cheaté une grosse guilde comme les CPCs.

Un coup d'oeil sur le panneau guilde section Amélioration répondra à toutes vos questions je pense  ::): 

Et si vous voulez poser le débat des bannières, n'hésitez pas : où, combien, lesquels, comment, quelles heures ?

----------


## Antarion

Tiens c'est un  hoax un une vrai info : si on diffuse le forum pour dire aux gens de venir dans la guilde c'est de la pub car il y un truc commercial (le mag) derrière et que donc on peut se manger un ban?

répondez maintenant.

----------


## Monsieur Odd

Tourné comme ça, oui.

Sinon, tu crois pas qu'il y a assez de têtes dans la guilde ? 
Surtout que je suis pas sur que la rédac' apprécie de voir le forum diffusé simplement dans le but de faire venir des gens dans la guilde, le CPC, c'est toléré gracieusement parce que c'est d'ici qu'on vient, mais le lien avec le mag s'arrête là.

----------


## Zepolak

> Tiens c'est un  hoax un une vrai info : si on diffuse le forum pour dire aux gens de venir dans la guilde c'est de la pub car il y un truc commercial (le mag) derrière et que donc on peut se manger un ban?
> 
> répondez maintenant.


J'ai entendu dire qu'un Canard s'est pris un ban pour ça sur le mumble oui. Mais j'avoue que j'aimerai une confirmation de l'intéressé si c'est vrai.

----------


## Antarion

Tu peux faire une rencontre sympa et vouloir inviter le gus dans la guilde hein ^^

----------


## Zepolak

Est-ce que les canards permaban, si jamais y en a, peuvent envoyer un MP à l'un des animateurs pour qu'ils soient enlevés de la guilde ?

Merci d'avance.

----------


## Monsieur Odd

> Tu peux faire une rencontre sympa et vouloir inviter le gus dans la guilde hein ^^


Ouais mais dans ce cas de figure, en quoi t'as besoin de faire un lien publique vers le forum ?

----------


## Antarion

d'une pierre, deux coups  ::lol::

----------


## Kruos

> Les musiques de booba ça peut être bien aussi quand tu rush dans le tas.


Le petit ourson.  :^_^:

----------


## darkmanticora

> Un petit nightwish pour parcourir les plaines norn


PLutot les anciens albums alors  ::P: 
Ou xandria qui est dans la veine de se que faisait nightwish avt hehe  ::):

----------


## Flipmode

> Est-ce que les canards permaban, si jamais y en a, peuvent envoyer un MP à l'un des animateurs pour qu'ils soient enlevés de la guilde ?
> 
> Merci d'avance.


Ouai dehors chez CPC on aime pas les tricheurs et les f... Enfin bref dehors les tricheurs  ::ninja::

----------


## Caf

> Ouai dehors chez CPC on aime pas les tricheurs et les f... Enfin bref dehors les tricheurs


On applique la charte chez CPC ok !?  ::trollface::

----------


## darkmanticora

> On applique la charte chez CPC ok !?


Ahah bien dit  ::P:

----------


## Kayato

> PLutot les anciens albums alors 
> Ou xandria qui est dans la veine de se que faisait nightwish avt hehe


C'est tellement évident que je ne l'ai pas signalé  ::):

----------


## Zepolak

C'est surtout que si on touche la limite des 500, ça me ferait chier d'avoir à faire un choix entre :
 - refuser des canards.
 - tenter d'identifier ceux qui ont arrêter de jouer.

Alors que s'il y a déjà des comptes, dans la guilde, dont on sait qu'ils sont fermés pour toujours, autant les en enlever.

Pragmatique.

Mais sinon, oui, le cheat n'est pas toléré dans la guilde, c'est un minimum absolument minimal.

----------


## Orhin

Pour éviter de se faire coin-C par la limite de membre on peut aussi créer une deuxième guilde : [CPC²] Un coin peut en cacher un autre
Puis après on aura [CPC³] Jamais deux sans coin
 ::ninja::

----------


## Flipmode

Ou on peut commencer à accepter que les CPC ? Une guilde de 500 je trouve ça déjà énorme alors 2...
Dites vous qu'on a pas mal de '' follower'' qui attendent juste de pouvoir profiter des bonus de guilde sans être inscrit sur le forum...

----------


## Darknight670

Venant de ANet :




> *Botting* - Yesterday we applied *72-hour* account suspensions to 500 players who were running bots. 
> 
> *Exploits* - If you discover an exploit in the game, do not exploit it or publicize it, but instead notify us immediately at this new email address: exploits (at) arena (dot) net.
> This morning there was a widely-publicized, newly-introduced exploit in which specific cultural weapons were selling for one-thousandth of their normal price. We fixed it with an emergency build this morning. We want to thank the vast majority of players who became aware of the issue, responsibly reported it, and did not exploit it. However, a smaller group of players did significantly exploit it, each purchasing hundreds or thousands of these weapons. We *permanently banned* 3,000 accounts of players who substantially exploited it, and applied 72-hours bans to another 1,000 accounts of players who mildly exploited it.


Il veut mieux botter qu'acheter des objets a un marchand  :Cigare:  Du coup j'ai peur pour mes 1200 bananes achetées avec du Karma ....   ::ninja:: 

Des nouvelles des éventuels changement d'adversaire en WvWvW?

----------


## darkmanticora

> C'est tellement évident que je ne l'ai pas signalé


Hehe pas de souci  ::):

----------


## Zepolak

> Ou on peut commencer à accepter que les CPC ? Une guilde de 500 je trouve ça déjà énorme alors 2...
> Dites vous qu'on a pas mal de '' follower'' qui attendent juste de pouvoir profiter des bonus de guilde sans être inscrit sur le forum...


Qu'est-ce qui te fait dire qu'il y a des non-CPC dans la guilde ?

On pourrait lancer une chasse aux sorcières  ::trollface:: 




> Il veut mieux botter qu'acheter des objets a un marchand  Du coup j'ai peur pour mes 1200 bananes achetées avec du Karma ....


S'te mauvaise foi... Ceci dit, je comprends que se faire accuser injustement, ça fout les glandes.  ::):

----------


## sparouw

Quelqu'un pourrait me dire où on trouve ou comment on fabrique "l'artefac" manquant à droite?

----------


## Gordor

> Quelqu'un pourrait me dire où on trouve ou comment on fabrique "l'artefac" manquant à droite? 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/33b...b29e8df216.jpg


Comment t'es moche, la vache ! respect !

(et sinon, pour l'artefact, je n'en sais rien. un bijou haut level ?)

----------


## Caf

> Comment t'es moche, la vache ! respect !
> 
> (et sinon, pour l'artefact, je n'en sais rien. un bijou haut level ?)


C'est clair, il est vachement moche ton perso. Franchement delete le, fais une bonne action !

----------


## Chedaa

Question matos, j'ai du matos (lvl20+) avec des slots de runes, ex: *Rune de guerre (0/2)*, il faut faire quoi pour utiliser ces slots (genre des runes de guerre ?  :^_^:  mais je crois que j'ai jamais vu de runes encore) ou c'est juste un nom indicatif ?

ps : (runes de guerre je sais pas si ça existe c'est juste un exmple)

----------


## Gordor

en gros, une piece de ce genre a d'office 1 rune.
Si tu trouves une autre piece d'equipement ayant la meme rune et que tu portes cette pièce, ca active le 2eme bonus

en sachant que les runes c'est un peu comme les pierres, ca peut se recycler pour etre récupérer (avec de la chance)
ca peut se transmuter d'une piece a l'autre
ca peut se crafter

----------


## Orhin

> Quelqu'un pourrait me dire où on trouve ou comment on fabrique "l'artefac" manquant à droite? 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/33b...b29e8df216.jpg


 La vache, un mix entre le Capitaine Haddock, Hagrid et Géant Vert.  ::o: 

Sinon pour répondre à ta question, je crois que c'est un craft de tailleur (l'emplacement s'appelle "manteau").

----------


## Gordor

ou harnais ?




> La vache, un mix entre le Capitaine Haddock, Hagrid et Géant Vert.


tu as oublié le mix avec le petit rat de l'opéra aussi ...

----------


## Godmichou

> Pour éviter de se faire coin-C par la limite de membre on peut aussi créer une deuxième guilde : [CPC²] Un coin peut en cacher un autre
> Puis après on aura [CPC³] Jamais deux sans coin


A ce train là on pourra aussi request Arena pour renommer le server en CPC ...  :B):

----------


## mrFish

> ou harnais ?


C'est là que c'est confusant.
Tu as des armures qui s'appellent "Manteau ..."

Les noms sont pas trop unifié s't'un peu le bordel en français.

---------- Post added at 16h49 ---------- Previous post was at 16h49 ----------




> Pour éviter de se faire coin-C par la limite de membre on peut aussi créer une deuxième guilde : [CPC²] Un coin peut en cacher un autre
> Puis après on aura [CPC³] Jamais deux sans coin


Et comme ça on a 3 forts. :gg:

----------


## Orhin

> C'est là que c'est confusant.
> Tu as des armures qui s'appellent "Manteau ..."
> 
> Les noms sont pas trop unifié s't'un peu le bordel en français.[COLOR="Silver"]


 Les traductions françaises dans les jeux vidéos.

----------


## Caf

> Les traductions françaises dans les jeux vidéos.
> 
> http://s10.postimage.org/yldk5243b/gifdonthurtme.gif


A croire que c'est du google traduction qui a été utilisé.  ::ninja::

----------


## Mephist0o0

Est-ce qu'il y a moyen d'augmenter le nombre d'emplacements dans sa banque ?

Et comment ça fonctionne, la banque de Guilde ?
(Concrètement d'ailleurs, quels sont les avantages à rejoindre une guilde ?)

Sinon, j'apprécie assez le fait de pouvoir faire des sessions assez courtes, tout en ayant l'impression de progresser un peu.
Je redoutais un peu le fait de devoir s’abrutir des heures d'affilées pour avancer dans un MMO, mais non.

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

> Quelqu'un pourrait me dire où on trouve ou comment on fabrique "l'artefac" manquant à droite? 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/33b...b29e8df216.jpg


La vache Robin des bois a beaucoup grossi !  ::):

----------


## Voodoonice

Il reste combien de place dans la guilde ?

----------


## sparouw

Oui, désolé de pas être assez kikoo à votre gout  :^_^: 

J'ai voulu joué un truc un peu différent des beau gosse baraqué en armure noir/blanc/argent  ::ninja:: 

Et pour moi, un bon Norn RP, c'est gros et moche!

----------


## Flipmode

Bordel j'ai genre une dizaine de tentative de connexion sur mon compte reçu par mail de 2 ip différente sachant que je me connecte qu'avec un seul pc ou je suis ya un gars qui tente mon compte là !

----------


## Ivan Joukov

J'ai eu une demande de changement de mon mot de passe dans ma boite mail que j'ai jamais demandée aussi.

----------


## Arkane Derian

En ce qui concerne le coffre de guilde, on ne vérifie pas qui dépose et/ou prend quoi. Par contre, généreux donateurs, ce coffre n'est pas une poubelle. Donc on va un peu limiter le type d'objet à y mettre parce qu'elle se remplit très très vite. Donc merci de n'y déposer que :

- Des armes ou pièces d'armures de rareté minimum "verte". En dessous (blanc et bleu), tout le monde peut facilement le drop, ça n'a donc pas d'intérêt.

- Les matériaux d'artisanat courant (c'est à dire les ressources que vous obtenez en récoltant ou leurs versions transformés) ainsi que les matériaux d'artisanat exquis (type griffes minuscules ou bout d'os). Ne mettez pas d'objet intermédiaire (type hampe d'arc ou poignée d'épée).


Après si certains d'entre vous ont envie de laisser des clés de coffres du Lion Noir, on leur trouvera une place, hein  ::P:  Et si vous voyez d'autres objets pertinents à laisser qui m'ont échappé, n'hésitez pas à me le signaler en mp.

----------


## Mr Decapsulator

> En ce qui concerne le coffre de guilde, on ne vérifie pas qui dépose et/ou prend quoi. Par contre, généreux donateurs, ce coffre n'est pas une poubelle. Donc on va un peu limiter le type d'objet à y mettre parce qu'elle se remplit très très vite. Donc merci de n'y déposer que :
> 
> - Des armes ou pièces d'armures de rareté minimum "verte". En dessous (blanc et bleu), tout le monde peut facilement le drop, ça n'a donc pas d'intérêt.
> 
> - Les matériaux d'artisanat courant (c'est à dire les ressources que vous obtenez en récoltant ou leurs versions transformés) ainsi que les matériaux d'artisanat exquis. Ne mettez pas d'objet intermédiaire (type hampe d'arc ou poignée d'épée).
> 
> 
> Après si certains d'entre vous ont envie de laisser des clés de coffres du Lion Noir, on leur trouvera une place, hein


Il me semble que les clés sont liées a l'ame mais je peux me tromper

----------


## Voodoom

Pour le slot du Norn moche, mon ingé y a son sac.
Donc c'est ptet un slot pour le dos.

----------


## Say hello

> En ce qui concerne le coffre de guilde, on ne vérifie pas qui dépose et/ou prend quoi. Par contre, généreux donateurs, ce coffre n'est pas une poubelle. Donc on va un peu limiter le type d'objet à y mettre parce qu'elle se remplit très très vite. Donc merci de n'y déposer que :
> 
> - Des armes ou pièces d'armures de rareté minimum "verte". En dessous (blanc et bleu), tout le monde peut facilement le drop, ça n'a donc pas d'intérêt.
> 
> - Les matériaux d'artisanat courant (c'est à dire les ressources que vous obtenez en récoltant ou leurs versions transformés) ainsi que les matériaux d'artisanat exquis (type griffes minuscules ou bout d'os). Ne mettez pas d'objet intermédiaire (type hampe d'arc ou poignée d'épée).
> 
> 
> Après si certains d'entre vous ont envie de laisser des clés de coffres du Lion Noir, on leur trouvera une place, hein  Et si vous voyez d'autres objets pertinents à laisser qui m'ont échappé, n'hésitez pas à me le signaler en mp.


Quelqu'un a foutu des sacs 4 places dedans.  :tired:

----------


## Maximelene

> Quelqu'un pourrait me dire où on trouve ou comment on fabrique "l'artefac" manquant à droite? 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/33b...b29e8df216.jpg


Mon dieu, un adepte de Nurgle !!!

----------


## lokham

> Oui, désolé de pas être assez kikoo à votre gout 
> 
> J'ai voulu joué un truc un peu différent des beau gosse baraqué en armure noir/blanc/argent 
> 
> Et pour moi, un bon Norn RP, c'est gros et moche!


Et ça envoie des papillons rose. J'adore  :^_^: 

pour ta question, moi qu inquiétait presque de ne pas en porter au lv25, je vois que tu n'en portes pas au lv 43, ça rassure. en tout cas, je peux pas le crafter pour le moment (75+ en tissage)

----------


## Hardiman

Eh bien, je viens de craquer la CB pour ce nouveau gouffre chronophage, j'aimerais rejoindre le serveur Vizunah, qui affiche complet pour le moment. Pour rafraichir la page de sélection des serveurs, je dois relancer le jeu à chaque fois et m'armer de patience, ou bien attendre devant la page de sélection du serveur et m'armer de patience ?

----------


## Zepolak

> Quelqu'un a foutu des sacs 4 places dedans.


Ça peut éventuellement servir à quelqu'un de niveau très bas, mais on va dire que ces gens-là vont peut-être penser à autre chose que de passer par le coffre de guilde aux premiers niveaux, quoi.

Après, bien sûr que ça aurait été chouette si y avait pas si peu de places...




> Eh bien, je viens de craquer la CB pour ce nouveau gouffre chronophage, j'aimerais rejoindre le serveur Vizunah, qui affiche complet pour le moment. Pour rafraichir la page de sélection des serveurs, je dois relancer le jeu à chaque fois et m'armer de patience, ou bien attendre devant la page de sélection du serveur et m'armer de patience ?


Prendre un autre serveur, jouer tout en surveillant réguliérement ta capacité à migrer vers Vizunah. On peut faire un transfert gratuit pour le moment.

----------


## Say hello

> Ça peut éventuellement servir à quelqu'un de niveau très bas, mais on va dire que ces gens-là vont peut-être penser à autre chose que de passer par le coffre de guilde aux premiers niveaux, quoi.


Ouai mais sauf qu'on peut assez facilement crafter des sac 8 places.

----------


## DistoCake

Hier, j'ai entreposé 124 barres Amandes-Cerise dans la banque de guilde, dont une cinquantaine pour un gentil guildien...Mais je crois que ce salopio de guildien a tout pris d'un coup ! Satané gourmand, on aura ta peau  :tired:   ::): 


C'était l'Homme Salade à l'antenne.

----------


## Charmide

> Oui, désolé de pas être assez kikoo à votre gout 
> 
> J'ai voulu joué un truc un peu différent des beau gosse baraqué en armure noir/blanc/argent




 :B): 

Stwag

----------


## sparouw

> Pour le slot du Norn moche, mon ingé y a son sac.
> Donc c'est ptet un slot pour le dos.


Il y est écris "manteau", donc je pense aussi à une cape ou quelque chose du genre. Mais je ne susi jamais tombé sur un objet qui puisse s'y mettre. Et j'aurais aussi aimé savoir qui peut crafter ce quelque chose.

----------


## grumz

Ma copine vient de se faire piquer sont compte GW2. Il y'avait des tentative de connexions alors qu'elle était en jeu. Elle s'est fait éjecter et en voulant se reconnecter avec son mots de passe et bien ce dernier a changer et pas par elle  ::(: 
Son GW2 est mort ou ya moyen de récupérer ?

----------


## sparouw

> Et ça envoie des papillons rose. J'adore


Tu dois confondre avec le gayvouteur.

ps: Houla, ça devient trash là le nombre de (tentatives de) vols de comptes...

----------


## Voodoom

Nous les Charrs, on entraîne des vaches au combat  :B):

----------


## BadAss

> Il y est écris "manteau", donc je pense aussi à une cape ou quelque chose du genre. Mais je ne susi jamais tombé sur un objet qui puisse s'y mettre. Et j'aurais aussi aimé savoir qui peut crafter ce quelque chose.


Moi je pensais au blason de guilde, pas vous  ::huh::

----------


## moietmoi

Belle surprise en début d'après-midi sur la boîte mail : 260 messages d'ArenaNet me demandant de confirmer des demandes de connexion à mon compte depuis Beijin ou Shangai... Aucun changement de mot de passe par contre, j'ai pu me connecter et le modifier.

----------


## Finish

> Ma copine vient de se faire piquer sont compte GW2. Il y'avait des tentative de connexions alors qu'elle était en jeu. Elle s'est fait éjecter et en voulant se reconnecter avec son mots de passe et bien ce dernier a changer et pas par elle 
> Son GW2 est mort ou ya moyen de récupérer ?


Qu'elle envoi une demande au support GW, a chaque fois que je les aient contactés j'ai eu une réponse rapidement. Ils vont lui demander soit une photo de la clé si elle a une boite, soit les derniers numéros de la carte bleu avec laquelle elle a acheté le jeu. Ou du moins un truc dans le genre.

----------


## Erkin_

Vizunah Square est complet, ça a quelle incidence de choisir un autre serveur au lancement du jeu pour jouer avec des canards ?
On peut changer plus tard de serveurs ?

----------


## Thom'

> Moi je pensais au blason de guilde, pas vous


C'est bien les manteaux, sacs etc...  :;): 
J'ai un truc qui se met sous l'armure à cet endroit. Ca bug pour l'instant l'objet ne s'affiche pas sur le personnage, mais bon. J’espère qu'on pourra y foutre des capes  :Bave: 

---------- Post added at 19h56 ---------- Previous post was at 19h55 ----------




> Vizunah Square est complet, ça a quelle incidence de choisir un autre serveur au lancement du jeu pour jouer avec des canards ?
> On peut changer plus tard de serveurs ?


Pour l'instant c'est gratuit le changement de serveur, je sais pas pour combien de temps par contre.

----------


## Icebird

Hop, voici mon perso, et vous pouvez voir que l'emplacement en question est occupé chez moi!  ::lol:: 
C'était une récompense de la quête personnelle.

----------


## darkmanticora

t'inquiète ce est chaud les hack de compte ! 

Vais aller voir mes mails au cas où, et j espère que ceux qui ne sont fait pirater vont récupérer leurs comptes rapidement !

----------


## Nohmas

Il semble quand même aussi qu'ArenaNet soit un peu à l'ouest pour la localisation de notre connection. J'ai reçu des mails de leur part aujourd'hui pour confirmation de mes logs. Il me situait à la Seyne-sur-Mer, alors que je suis de Lyon... Et pourtant, c'est bien moi qui tentait de me connecter à mon compte, mon authentification était bloqué à chaque fois (3 fois de suite) et je recevais un mail (qui correspondaient bien à mes heures de tentatives de log). J'ai finis par cocher leur case pour autoriser ma connection depuis la Seyne-sur-Mer, et depuis plus de mail. Bizarre quand même.

----------


## Say hello

Nan mais la partie importante du log de compte c'est le FR.
Il faut flipper si tu vois un "CN".

----------


## Myope

J'suis niveau 4 et je crois que je sature déja apres avoir ramassé des carottes et tué des lapins.  ::O: 
l'ambiance de ce jeu est a jeter aussi au passage. avis personnel.

----------


## Itaru

> If you’re a pre-purchase customer (you bought Guild Wars 2 in full) you must return to the original retail location with valid proof of purchase. The retailer will provide you with a game box that includes your final serial code for your Guild Wars 2 account. You have 5 days starting on launch day – Aug 28 – to apply the final serial code to your account. After this 5-day grace period ends, you will be unable to access the game until you activate the final serial code.


Ca veut dire que si on a jeté le ticket de caisse, on pourra plus jouer?  ::huh:: 

Source et tout.

----------


## Orhin

> Il semble quand même aussi qu'ArenaNet soit un peu à l'ouest pour la localisation de notre connection. J'ai reçu des mails de leur part aujourd'hui pour confirmation de mes logs. Il me situait à la Seyne-sur-Mer, alors que je suis de Lyon... Et pourtant, c'est bien moi qui tentait de me connecter à mon compte, mon authentification était bloqué à chaque fois (3 fois de suite) et je recevais un mail (qui correspondaient bien à mes heures de tentatives de log). J'ai finis par cocher leur case pour autoriser ma connection depuis la Seyne-sur-Mer, et depuis plus de mail. Bizarre quand même.


 J'ai eu la même chose (Saint Fromond au lieu de Caen  :tired: ).

Le plus simple quand vous recevez un mail de ce genre, vérifier l'adresse ip donnée par le mail et comparez là à la votre.
Vous saurez tout de suite si c'est bien vous.  :;):

----------


## Elidjah

> J'suis niveau 4 et je crois que je sature déja apres avoir ramassé des carottes et tué des lapins. 
> l'ambiance de ce jeu est a jeter aussi au passage. avis personnel.


J'aime ces avis de lvl 4, c'est quoi ? 10 minutes de jeu ?

Ou alors, t'as confondu GW2 et Harvest Moon  ::ninja::

----------


## Aza

> J'suis niveau 4 et je crois que je sature déja apres avoir ramassé des carottes et tué des lapins. 
> l'ambiance de ce jeu est a jeter aussi au passage. avis personnel.


Si t'as cru que t'allais jouer à GW 2 comme tu joue à MW 3 tu t'es trompé de jeu l'ami.

----------


## Maximelene

> Ca veut dire que si on a jeté le ticket de caisse, on pourra plus jouer? 
> 
> Source et tout.


Si tu as pré-acheté en magasin, et que tu as jeté le ticket de caisse, oui, tu es niqué.

Et franchement pas malin.  ::ninja::

----------


## Zepolak

*Évitez de vous connectez depuis des cybercafés, wifi inconnus ou autres réseaux locaux non sécurisés (hôtels, macdo) à Guild Wars 2.*

Ce n'est qu'un soupçon (soufflé par Eolfiin) mais c'est possible que le client de GW2 ne soit pas sécurisé au maximum. Bref, connectez vous uniquement à partir d'endroits que vous trustez complétement (chez vous).

Un peu de jeu ne vaut pas de se faire hacker son compte.

----------


## Crealkiller

Bon, la même:

j'ai arreté de jouer ce matin vers 2-3h du matin, au cour de cette journée de vendredi, j'ai reçu par mail 3 demande d'authorisation de connection que j'ai bien évidement refusé (2 des USA, et 1 e chine), et ce malgré ça, en me connectant vers 20h, quel ne fut pas ma surprise en retrouvant ma banque et mon inventaire complètement vide, ainsi que tout mon or envolé. 

De mon coté j'ai déjà changé de mot de passe, mais ce qui me fait peur, c'est que malgré la demande d'authorisation de connection, quelqu'un est quand même pu se connecter...

Mes MDP de mail et de jeux sont différent... J'ai même aps envie de jouer ce soir car je sais aps comment marche leur back up, si c'est mon perso qu'il remette en état à une date donnée, et donc perte de tout ce que je ferai si je continue de jouer ce soir, ou si il ne feront que me rajouter mon or et mes objets.

Bref, yen à qui ont déjà récuperé leur item? c'est quel solution qu'ils utilisent alors??

---------- Post added at 22h18 ---------- Previous post was at 22h18 ----------

PC formaté il y a 3 semaines, quasi rien d'installé dessus...

----------


## Lautre

J'ai tout de même lu des choses étranges ce soir à propos du hack. Notamment, que même des gars n'ayant jamais préco ou acheté le jeu on reçu un mail demandant confirmation du changement de MDP... ::huh::

----------


## Elidjah

Déja, rien que le fait de pouvoir enregistrer nom d'utilisateur et mot de passe est une connerie du launcher. C'est bien que c'est stocké quelque part.

Rappelz ou Sevencore (je ne sais plus), par exemple des F2P, propose désormais en plus un code à 4 chiffres qu'on ne peut entrer que via la souris sur un clavier numérique avec des positions aléatoires.

----------


## Lautre

Mais ce genre d'option, c'est pas un enregistrement local ?

----------


## Crealkiller

> Déja, rien que le fait de pouvoir enregistrer nom d'utilisateur et mot de passe est une connerie du launcher. C'est bien que c'est stocké quelque part.
> 
> Rappelz ou Sevencore (je ne sais plus), par exemple des F2P, propose désormais en plus un code à 4 chiffres qu'on ne peut entrer que via la souris sur un clavier numérique avec des positions aléatoires.


Toi aussi tu fais partie du groupe "je copie/colle mes post de JOL" xD  ::ninja::

----------


## Elidjah

Prior to CPC  ::P:

----------


## Icebird

> Mais ce genre d'option, c'est pas un enregistrement local ?


Si, et ce n'est pas vraiment un risque. Le seul moyen de récupérer un mot de passe enregistré sur la machine, c'est d'avoir une machine déjà sévèrement vérolée. En fait, c'est même plus facile de récupérer un mot de passe grâce à un keylogger que de le retrouver dans les pass enregistrés en local.

----------


## Elidjah

A moins qu'ils le mettent dans un vieux cookie  ::):

----------


## Squall974

J'ai eu 2 mails d’autorisation venant de City: Redwood City et de Country: DE. Dois-je m'inquiéter?

J'ai vu que troma a eu des emmerdes en changeant son mot de passe...

Pour l'instant je peux jouer tranquille et rien ne semble avoir disparu...

----------


## Lautre

> J'ai eu 2 mails d’autorisation venant de City: Redwood City et de Country: DE. Dois-je m'inquiéter?


Prudemment, j'avancerais que "non". Assure-toi de conserver la main sur ton compte en changeant ton MDP et en protégeant l'accès à l'adresse mail qui y est attachée.

C'est très rapide cette espèce d'épidémie.

----EDIT

Ah ouais, mais non. Effectivement, on touche pas au MDP...

----------


## trex

J'ai pu faire les 3 Jumping Puzzle de l'Arche du Lion

----------


## Troma

> J'ai eu 2 mails d’autorisation venant de City: Redwood City et de Country: DE. Dois-je m'inquiéter?
> 
> J'ai vu que troma a eu des emmerdes en changeant son mot de passe...
> 
> Pour l'instant je peux jouer tranquille et rien ne semble avoir disparu...


Oui et compte toujours bloqué. Mot de passé changé par je ne sais qui, ou un bug, mon perso s'est pas co IG apparemment (mes guildmates ont rien vu) et l'assistance me répond pas...

----------


## Rikmo

Mouais, ça va être le week-end ce qui est pas le mieux pour l'assistance. Enfin, c'est le premier week-end depuis la release donc ptet qu'il vont faire des heures sup' et te débloquer avant lundi

----------


## Gordor

L'assistance mets systématiquement 3 jours pour répondre à mes demandes, on a vu plus réactif

----------


## Tyranya

> Ca veut dire que si on a jeté le ticket de caisse, on pourra plus jouer? 
> 
> Source et tout.


 Note: Players in Europe, Middle East, and Africa who pre-purchased the Standard Edition DO NOT need to return to the store; your serial code is valid.

Faut lire en entier  ::P:

----------


## Say hello

> L'assistance mets systématiquement 3 jours pour répondre à mes demandes, on a vu plus réactif


En période de lancement de MMO à être sur les genoux à suivre les fix à sortir et à être spammé par des personnes qui tentent de bump leurs tickets, qui multiplient leurs requêtes similaires dans l'espoir d'être plus vu et ceux qui chialent pour leur ban pour exploit ?

Ça pourrait être mieux de critiquer la réactivité d'un service quand il a une activité normale.  :tired: 



C'est un peu comme les souscription à Free Mobile au lancement et maintenant.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Gordor

> En période de lancement de MMO à être sur les genoux à suivre les fix à sortir et à être spammé par des personnes qui tentent de bump leurs tickets, qui multiplient leurs requêtes similaires dans l'espoir d'être plus vu et ceux qui chialent pour leur ban pour exploit ?
> 
> Ça pourrait être mieux de critiquer la réactivité d'un service quand il a une activité normale. 
> 
> 
> 
> C'est un peu comme les souscription à Free Mobile au lancement et maintenant.


Oui, mais en même temps je dis ce que je veux ? Et si j'ai envie de rajouter qu'en plus, après 3 jours d'attente je me tape un gros pavé générique qu'un robot aurait pu m'envoyer en 1 seconde, bin je le fais.

Merci

----------


## Say hello

Ben je dis ce que je veux aussi. 
Et de toute façon ça fera pas répondre le support plus vite.  ::trollface::

----------


## Lautre

TROLLOLOL

Je rêve ce soir ou dès que je suppute sur leurs pages Facedebouc que leur BDD a pu être piraté, ledit commentaire disparaît dans les minutes suivantes ?

 :tired:

----------


## Tygra

Normalement avec l'authentification par email ça devrait régler la grande majorité des cas de hack quand même.
Et j'en remet une couche mais ne changez pas de mdp en ce moment, la fonction a été désactivée, vous ne pourrez pas vous connecter.

@Lautre : je crois qu'ils ont fait un post explicatif sur Reddit (linké depuis facebook et twitter) sur les causes possibles des hack. Apparemment ça vient de gigantesques collectes d'adresses email sur d'autres jeux, sites, etc... Bon, clairement, si leurs bdd ont été forcées, ils vont pas non plus le crier sur les toits.

Edit : un nouveau post sur Reddit, le premier paragraphe est sur la sécurité : http://www.reddit.com/r/Guildwars2/c...day_august_31/
Les recommandations sont donc, comme d'habitude, une adresse mail unique pour son compte et un mdp unique et très fort.

Edit 2 : les updates sont dispo sur le wiki officiel ! http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Game_status_updates

----------


## Aghora

> Il semble quand même aussi qu'ArenaNet soit un peu à l'ouest pour la localisation de notre connection. J'ai reçu des mails de leur part aujourd'hui pour confirmation de mes logs. Il me situait à la Seyne-sur-Mer, alors que je suis de Lyon... Et pourtant, c'est bien moi qui tentait de me connecter à mon compte, mon authentification était bloqué à chaque fois (3 fois de suite) et je recevais un mail (qui correspondaient bien à mes heures de tentatives de log). J'ai finis par cocher leur case pour autoriser ma connection depuis la Seyne-sur-Mer, et depuis plus de mail. Bizarre quand même.


Moi c'était St-Barnabé...mais j'ai vu que c'était juste à côté de chez moi en fait  ::ninja:: .

----------


## ian0delond

Moi j'ai eu Montrouge au lieu de Paris.

Vous me faites stressé avec vos histoires de hack, mais si c'est comme aghora dit j'ai pas trop à m'inquiéter vu que GW est le seul jeu sur lequel j'avais utilisé une adresse wanadoo.

----------


## nephyl

Reçu aujourd'hui de : noreply@guildwars2.com




> Your e-mail address has been changed. Please remember to use this new address the next time you log in to your account.
> 
> To confirm this change, please click on the link below.
> 
> https://account.guildwars2.com/verify?userid=......
> 
> Need help or have questions about your Guild Wars account? Visit our support site: http://support.guildwars2.com/.
> 
> Thanks!


Ensuite :



> Someone -hopefully you!- has requested to change the email address associated with your Guild Wars account.
> 
> Need help or have questions about your Guild Wars account? Visit our support site: http://support.guildwars2.com/.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> -The ArenaNet Team


Oh non j'ai perdu mon compte GW2. Euh... mais attendez... j'ai jamais eu de compte GW2 :D

----------


## Arkane Derian

> Edit 2 : les updates sont dispo sur le wiki officiel ! http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Game_status_updates


Traduction (je n'ai mis que ce qui avait changé depuis la dernière fois):




> *Sécurité du compte* : Protégez votre compte ! Nous avons pris des mesures pour protéger nos joueurs, mais nous avons également besoin de votre aide. Assurez-vous d’utilisez un mot de passe « fort » et unique à Guild Wars 2 que vous n’avez jamais utilisé auparavant.. Pour plus de sécurité, utilisez également une adresse unique et consultez notre post sur le blog pour d’autres astuces.
> 
> *Authentification par email* : Nous avons maintenant activé l’authentification par email pour tous les joueurs qui ont validé leur adresse email. Cette fonction envoie un email dès qu’elle détecte une tentative de connexion à votre compte depuis un lieu à partir duquel vous n’avez joué auparavant, vous demandant d’autoriser ou refuser la connexion.
> 
> Nous avons appris qu’il y avait une incompatibilité entre cette fonction et d’ancienne version d’Internet Explorer. Nous travaillons à un correctif que nous espérons déployer ce samedi.
> 
> Si vous ne recevez pas les emails de vérification de compte ou ceux d’authentification de compte, pensez à vérifier votre corbeille ou votre dossiers spam, et ajoutez noreply@guildwars2.com à votre liste d’adresses sûres.
> 
> *Groupes, guildes, etc.* : Nous avons apporté d’importantes corrections aux groupes et aux guildes. Toutefois, il se peut que vous soyez encore victimes de dysfonctionnements. Ils se traduisent par des membres du groupe n’apparaissant pas sur la carte ou ne restant pas sur le serveur de débordement lors de voyages par la carte, ainsi que par des invitations de guilde ne fonctionnant pas.
> ...

----------


## Canarrhes

> Traduction (je n'ai mis que ce qui avait changé depuis la dernière fois):


Merci Arkane pour la trad'!  ::):

----------


## Godmichou

Au top !

----------


## Pix402

Comptoir up chez moi.  :;):

----------


## Kruos

> J'ai tout de même lu des choses étranges ce soir à propos du hack. Notamment, que même des gars n'ayant jamais préco ou acheté le jeu on reçu un mail demandant confirmation du changement de MDP...


Ceci tend à confirmer que pour le moment les tentatives de hacks viennent de bdd chinoises, et non d'un hack des serveurs d'Anet.

Edit: Putain 5h du mat', ce jeu est dingue.

----------


## Orhin

> Edit: Putain 5h du mat' ET Y'A TOUJOURS UNE QUEUE DE CHIE POUR RENTRER EN 3W, ce jeu est dingue.


Fix'd.  ::ninja::

----------


## BadAss

Les trucs inutiles utiles  :B):  qui manquent dans le jeu sont la pêche de Wow et le sytème pour jouer un instrument façon Lotro.  ::P:

----------


## Godmichou

> Les trucs inutiles utiles  qui manquent dans le jeu sont la pêche de Wow et le sytème pour jouer un instrument façon Lotro.


Ah ouaiiiiiiis, y a déjà la bouffe, la pêche serait ultimate !  :Cigare:

----------


## Avik

Fuck that création de personnage, 30 minutes que j'y suis pour trouver un nom qui n'est pas pris.  ::(:

----------


## Claroushkyn

Je fais partie des victimes du "random black screen" en cours de jeu, foncièrement pénible d'autant que GW2 est le seul et unique programme avec lequel ça m'arrive.
Après une recherche Google pas trouvé de réelle solution, je me suis juste aperçu que ça concerne autant les utilisateurs de NVidia que d'ATI.
Rawwwwr !

----------


## Sprites

Allons bon il y a deux jours j'ai pu jouer 30 minutes avant une erreur réseau , et maintenant ça me dit qu'il n'y a pas d'opération en cours? 
du coup je ne peux toujours pas jouer :/

----------


## Hush

> Assurez-vous d’utilisez un mot de passe « fort » et unique à Guild Wars 2 que vous n’avez jamais utilisé auparavant..


Perso, je ne peux me connecter qu'avec nomcompte@ncsoft, et le mot de passe que j'avais choisi jadis sur GW1, et que je n'arrive pas à changer (si je change sur le site de GW2 ça change rien, idem sur la gestion de compte GW1...)

----------


## pseudonyme

> Je fais partie des victimes du "random black screen" en cours de jeu, foncièrement pénible d'autant que GW2 est le seul et unique programme avec lequel ça m'arrive.
> Après une recherche Google pas trouvé de réelle solution, je me suis juste aperçu que ça concerne autant les utilisateurs de NVidia que d'ATI.
> Rawwwwr !


Je ne sais sait pas si c'est le même problème, mais pour moi ça semble avoir été résolu avec le pilote Beta de ma Nvidia.
A noter que cela m'arrivait quelques fois pendant des parties de SC2.

----------


## trex

Bon j'ai retenter cette nuit l'elem feu de metrica au réacteur.
La même qu'hier un groupe d'une 20aine de joueur ou plus mais ça wipe au bout de 30 sec et après c'est la chaine mort / res / tp ... J'ai demander de l'aide au cas ou sur le chan guilde, Suba est venu  :;): 

Au final j'avais une bonne vue depuis mon cadavre l'elem feu c'est fait descendre petit à petit. L'event n'a pas été validé, pour moi au moins, surement car je suis passé plus de temps mort que d'avoir fait du dégât au boss.
Il faudra que je le refasse, mais quand j'aurai plus de défense, car se faire 2-3 shoots toute les 10 seconde c'est pas possible.

Je joue necro en PvE, je suis quasi que sur le bâton, j'ai l'impression que c'est ce qu'il y a de plus safe (mais plus chaint aussi) à jouer. tu pose tes marque, ça regen vie / dps / snare en boucle.

Je n'ai pas encore commencer le craft, mais je voie que les necro de la guilde sont quasi tous sur artificier / tailleur. 
C'est ce qu'il y a de plus opti pour commencer ?

Enfin je sais pas trop si je peut demander ça mais y 'aurait pas de gens qui refilerais leur vieux sac dont il ne se serve plus ? Car pour l'instant je n'ai que 2 sac 4 emplacement c'est vite remplis.

----------


## Animisme

Quelqu'un sait quand l'édition standard sera de nouveau en stock ?

----------


## Rhusehus

> Enfin je sais pas trop si je peut demander ça mais y 'aurait pas de gens qui refilerais leur vieux sac dont il ne se serve plus ? Car pour l'instant je n'ai que 2 sac 4 emplacement c'est vite remplis.


Pour les sacs, certains joueur mettent leur vieux dans la banque de guilde, faudrait voir si tu peut en prendre un en cas de besoin.

----------


## Madvince

Bon tous les matins désormais je reçois une centaine de spams de la part du support pour me dire que quelqu'un tente de se connecter de Chine, et qu'il faut le confirmer... 
Bon si il y a hack c'est moins grave puisque je n'ai pas indiqué de compte bancaire comme à l'époque du hack de la bdd chez SOE ( Everquest 2 , & co ) où je suis passé à travers ( ouf ).

---------- Post added at 10h30 ---------- Previous post was at 10h27 ----------




> Enfin je sais pas trop si je peut demander ça mais y 'aurait pas de gens qui refilerais leur vieux sac dont il ne se serve plus ? Car pour l'instant je n'ai que 2 sac 4 emplacement c'est vite remplis.


Si tu veux, je peux te faire des sacs 8 emp si tu me donnes un gros stock de cuir ( celui de base niv 1-15 )  ::trollface::

----------


## Jelk

Pour ceux qui se sont fait hack: courage, j'en suis au 9eme jour de support, ce sont vraiment des incapables ^^.

----------


## Setzer

Ouaip perso j'ai déposé 3 sac de cuir hier soir, je me suis dis que ça pouvait toujours intéresser les nouveaux venus  ::):

----------


## CrocodiX

N'ACHETEZ PAS à L'HV !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

On peut enfin s'en servir, on peut enfin faire des emplettes, mais on ne reçoit pas les objets et on est quand même débité !!!  ::sad::

----------


## Acteon

On les reçoit pas il faut les retirer a un comptoir  ::ninja::

----------


## CrocodiX

> On les reçoit pas il faut les retirer a un comptoir


C'est pour tout le monde pareil hein, et merci je sais qu'il existe des pnj pour retirer les objets du comptoir  ::ninja::

----------


## Mozox

J'ai acheté un arc et vendu des compos ce matin, j'ai retiré l'arc et l'argent sans problème, mais la il est down for maintenance...

*édit:* fonctionne parfaitement maintenant =)

----------


## Say hello

> Fuck that création de personnage, 30 minutes que j'y suis pour trouver un nom qui n'est pas pris.


Fais le en plus de 2 mots ça va démultiplier les possibilités de nom libre.  ::ninja:: 
Enfin, déjà en 2 termes y'a de la marge pourtant.  ::O:

----------


## Metalink

"Le jeu va redémarrer dans 55 minutes" -> je sors de mon instance, reboot et patch
On doit pas avoir la même conception de 55 minutes  :tired:

----------


## Alchimist

Comment faites vous pour avancer rapidement vos craft ? Le premier tiers est vraiment dur à passer, je ferais mieux de revenir des les zones bas niveau, ce qui ne me plait pas trop, ou d’acheter des composants au comptoir, quitte à dépenser tout mon argent ?

----------


## Oulidan

Bonjour,

Connaissez-vous un site marchand qui a encore des clés disponibles à un prix acceptable ?

Sur Gamesplanet ils disent qu'ANet leur en lâche un peu quotidiennement mais le jeu ne semble jamais disponible à l'achat.

Merci !

----------


## CrocodiX

> N'ACHETEZ PAS à L'HV !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
> 
> On peut enfin s'en servir, on peut enfin faire des emplettes, mais on ne reçoit pas les objets et on est quand même débité !!!


C'est bon, entretemps il y a eu un patch  :;):

----------


## Maximelene

> "Le jeu va redémarrer dans 55 minutes" -> je sors de mon instance, reboot et patch
> On doit pas avoir la même conception de 55 minutes


En fait, le jeu redémarre 3 minutes après, sauf pour les gens en instance, qui disposent d'à peu près une heure pour pouvoir la finir.

Mais dès que tu sors, ils considèrent que tu as fini, et donc il t'obligent à patcher, puisqu'il n'y a plus aucune raison de te laisser un délai plus long.

C'est donc tout à fait normal  :;):

----------


## asukamaru

humm je suis le seul a me taper des deco en permanence ?

----------


## Bazlnga

> humm je suis le seul a me taper des deco en permanence ?


Non ::|:

----------


## BND11

Je viens d'en avoir une aussi.

----------


## Pourrave

Non en effet ça déconnecte pas mal en ce moment

edit : j'ai eu peur d'un hack sur le coup mais si c'est général je suis rassuré

----------


## Tomaka17

Serveurs down ?

----------


## Gronyeuh

Pareil à l'instant, violent! :/ On en a pour combien de temps ce coup-ci?
Suite au patch peut être?
Tiens y'a cette page qui met les patch : http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Game_status_updates

----------


## Trichelieut

Ah idem, j'ai eu un white screen et là impossible de reco. Ça me rassure, je pensais que ça venait de mon pc ou de ma connexion  ::'(:

----------


## Wid

Je viens de me faire dégager du jeu assez sèchement moi, et ça veut pas reco...

----------


## lordsupra

bah je viens de déco là et j'arrive carrément plus à accéder au serveur...

----------


## Woulfo

Pareil de mon côté.

----------


## lordsupra

> Non en effet ça déconnecte pas mal en ce moment
> 
> edit : j'ai eu peur d'un hack sur le coup mais si c'est général je suis rassuré


on est pareil  ::o:

----------


## Stefbka

Pareil le serveur est down on dirait, je viens de me connecter en plus pfff.

----------


## Metalink

> En fait, le jeu redémarre 3 minutes après, sauf pour les gens en instance, qui disposent d'à peu près une heure pour pouvoir la finir.
> 
> Mais dès que tu sors, ils considèrent que tu as fini, et donc il t'obligent à patcher, puisqu'il n'y a plus aucune raison de te laisser un délai plus long.
> 
> C'est donc tout à fait normal


Merci, tout s'explique du coup  ::P: 
Mis à part que je viens de déco sauvagement  :tired:

----------


## Lautre

Les serveurs sont down. Ils font ça manu militari.


---EDIT

Barbecue.

----------


## kaizo

Bon .....

Qui vient avec moi au canada ? 

Il est temps de reglé le probleme  :Bave:

----------


## Trichelieut

En gros Régis a trébuché sur la prise du serveur et ils en profitent pour faire la maintenance. Astucieux  ::O:

----------


## Tomaka17

Serveurs re-up  ::lol::

----------


## Lautre

Ruuusssshhh

----------


## lordsupra

Tiens j'ai une question, les morceaux de cuirs c'est quoi la meilleur méthode pour les chopper ? moi j'utilise en plus du recyclage les sacs rituels que largue les mecs de la légion de la flamme mais c'est doublement aléatoire, et au niveau 15, j'ai plus trop de spot pour continuer à progresser par des events et en chopper..

----------


## Alchimist

On me demande une authetification de mon e-mail  :tired:

----------


## Aghora

> Tiens j'ai une question, les morceaux de cuirs c'est quoi la meilleur méthode pour les chopper ? moi j'utilise en plus du recyclage les sacs rituels que largue les mecs de la légion de la flamme mais c'est doublement aléatoire, et au niveau 15, j'ai plus trop de spot pour continuer à progresser par des events et en chopper..


Je me demande si une bonne méthode c'est pas d'acheter des armures moyennes et de les recycler...Sûr que ça doit faire un trou dans ses économies mais...

----------


## Gordor

> Pareil à l'instant, violent! :/ On en a pour combien de temps ce coup-ci?
> Suite au patch peut être?
> Tiens y'a cette page qui met les patch : http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Game_status_updates


Je vois les sujets "chauds" mais pas de patch note

----------


## Nessou

Salut, je compte me procurer le jeu ayant joué à une bêta mais j'ai une interrogation de type hardware :
Sur la bêta j'étais encore avec un Athlon II et une 4870, en PvE ça passait sans trop de mondes, mais en WvWvW à chaque gros fight je passais en diaporama.
Maintenant je suis sur un Phenom II à 3.8Ghz avec une 6950@6970 880/1375Mhz, des gens pourraient me faire un retour avec des configs semblables ?

Sinon je compte me faire un guerrier j'aime bien l'idée de pouvoir être tanky tout en donnant pas mal de dommages. Ce sera surement à l'épée/bouclier avec un arc long en secondaire pour le WvWvW.

----------


## Gordor

Guerrier, tanky ? Heu bof

----------


## Nessou

Bah en mettant des points en robustesse et des utilitaires de survie je pense que ça peut bien le faire. Après je suis totalement ouvert à d'autres propositions ! Après tout je n'ai joué au jeu que deux jours via la bêta et seulement en guerrier.

----------


## Moui

> On me demande une authetification de mon e-mail


La même  et quand je confirme, il me le redemande encore...

----------


## Gordor

C'est à dire ? C'est le mail pour vérifier votre adresse email ou le mail pour valider une ip de connexion ?

----------


## Arkane Derian

Je tiens à faire un petit rappel en ce qui concerne tout ce qui est exploit bug vu ce qu'on peut lire sur le chat de guilde. Que ce soit bien clair, on ne tolèrera en aucune manière l'évocation ou l'utilisation de ce genre de chose, même pour prévenir les autres. ArenaNet l'interdit, et, si vous jouez au jeu, c'est que vous l'avez accepté. Que ça vous plaise ou non, c'est comme ça. C'est le dernier avertissement, après on passera au ban de la guilde. Donc merci de faire attention à ce que vous dites que ce soit ici ou sur le chat de guilde, les animateurs ont autre chose à faire que de faire la police.

Merci de ne pas répondre à ce message sur le topic. Si quelqu'un veut des précisions ou des explications qu'il me contacte en mp.

----------


## Alchimist

Pour valider une IP. Chez moi, ca marche à nouveau, mais je me mange une erreur 42  :tired:

----------


## Aglaure

Faites attention l'Hotel des ventes bug encore. J'ai pu acheter un ou deux objets, puis mes commandes suivantes ont été débité sans rien en retour. A la limite vendez, mais achetez pas des trucs chers.

----------


## Tygra

Pour ceux qui se demandent s'ils doivent retourner dans les zones bas level pour le craft : oui, oui et oui ! 

Le jeu a été prévu pour ça ! Il y a 5 zones de départ (1 par race) et pas mal de zones 15-25 (3 ou 4, je connais pas trop sur l'est de la map), on ne peut clairement pas faire tout ça sans dépasser le niveau 25. C'est pour ça que le niveau s'adapte à la zone : vous ne roulerez pas sur le contenu, vous découvrez de nouveaux endroits/histoires/évènements, vous montez vos crafts, vous gagnez de l'xp, vous démultipliez la durée de vie du jeu ... bref, tout bénef !

Je me demande ce qui vous pose problème à rester dans ces zones ? A part "l'habitude" de toujours avancer verticalement ?

----------


## Gordor

Je vois plusieurs problèmes. L'histoire Perso qui nous envoie du coup dans des zones jamais visitées
Le fait que les loots, même s'ils s'adaptent un peu, ne vaudront pas les loots des zones supérieures 
Et puis on veut peut être voir un peu du pays

----------


## raven33.be

Payer un MMO pour se cantonner sur une seule zone ....

----------


## Gordor

Sinon attention à la boutique aux gemmes.
Si vous faite un achat et que rien ne se passe, attendez. Ne refaites pas l'opération.
Vous pourriez vous retrouver au final à avoir acheté 2 fois le même objet et , si vous souhaitez vous faire rembourser les gemmes,le support vous enverra gentiment vous faire foutre:
http://www.reddit.com/r/Guildwars2/c...ser_agreement/

J'adore ce jeu, mais je trouve Anet vraiment borderline sur pas mal de sujets.

----------


## Darkfire8

Merci à celui ou celle qui m'a guildé l'autre jour, je n'ai pas vu qui c'est mais je lui suis reconnaissant.

Autrement je suis tombé sur la banque de guilde et je me disait que je trouve ça un peu trop laxiste le fait que tout le monde puisse retirer dedans sans formalités aucune !
Etant donné que n'importe qui peut rejoindre la guilde en whispant et en disant "salut je suis du fofo" (sauf si vous vérifiez et encore).
Je serais pour limiter le retrait (pas la dépose) dans la banque aux seuls animateurs.

Enfin sauf si ce n'est pas possible et du coup si c'est le cas, merci de vous limiter aux cailloux  ::lol:: 

Autrement j'ai fait l'instance niveau 30 hier, nous étions 5 personnes 35+, et franchement c'était ridiculement difficile et inutiles: objets pourris trouvables en 5 mn ailleurs sur une biche, et réparations élevés, on ne m'y reprendra plus !

----------


## archer hawke

Dites, je viens de trouver l'acces au "jeu de plateforme" dans la zone 1-15 Asura, j'ai galéré mais j'ai réussi a arriver au bout et au final en passant le portail il m'a ramené au début ... :/ Il faut faire quelque chose de particulier pour pouvoir le finir ?

----------


## Kurita

J'hésite à enfin acheter une souris gamer pour Guild Wars 2. Intense reflexion.

----------


## Tomaka17

> Dites, je viens de trouver l'acces au "jeu de plateforme" dans la zone 1-15 Asura, j'ai galéré mais j'ai réussi a arriver au bout et au final en passant le portail il m'a ramené au début ... :/ Il faut faire quelque chose de particulier pour pouvoir le finir ?




Spoiler Alert! 


T'as un autre portail (en dessous, juste avant les branches d'arbre et le vent) qu'il faut traverser en premier afin d'être "synchronisé" et de pouvoir passer le vrai portail


Courage, il y a deux autres salles derrière  ::ninja::

----------


## BND11

J'arrive toujours pas à me co  ::(: (

----------


## Darkfire8

Moi non plus, ce jeu est un échec. Et clown

----------


## O^o

Yop.

C'est normal de pas pouvoir créer de compte là ?....

----------


## Darkfire8

Certainement puisque le serveur d'identification semble down ce matin

----------


## Flipmode

> J'hésite à enfin acheter une souris gamer pour Guild Wars 2. Intense reflexion.


Une souris avec 3/4 boutons sera largement suffisante !

----------


## JeP

> Certainement puisque le serveur d'identification semble down ce matin


Il est une heure de l'aprèm hein. Mais ouais, les serveurs ont l'air aux fraises... obligé de manger du coup  ::sad::

----------


## Darkfire8

Depuis ce matin je voulais dire Roooo
Pi je viens de me lever moi monsieur !

---------- Post added at 13h26 ---------- Previous post was at 13h25 ----------




> J'hésite à enfin acheter une souris gamer pour Guild Wars 2. Intense reflexion.


C'est vrai que pour le coup sur gw2 n'importe quelle souris suffit amplement du moment qu'elle à deux boutons et une molette. Contrairement à un FPS.

----------


## Ptit gras

> Payer un MMO pour se cantonner sur une seule zone ....


Il y a 5 zones de départ pour les matériaux de T1, les zones 15-25 et 25-35 pour les T2, etc...
Si vous ramassez ce que vous croisez et ne rushez pas les coeurs comme des fous furieux, si fous faites les évènements qui se présentent, les compos vous les avez sans même vous en soucier pour plier chaque tiers (et sans recycler).
C'est ma maigre expérience de niveau 230+ dans 2 craft  :tired:

----------


## Kurita

> C'est vrai que pour le coup sur gw2 n'importe quelle souris suffit amplement du moment qu'elle à deux boutons et une molette. Contrairement à un FPS.


Pour le PvE ouais, mais c'est surtout pour le sPvP en fait, où faut être assez réactif, surtout que je vais jouer Elementaliste donc faut beaucoup switcher entre les éléments.

----------


## Flipmode

Je parle de 2 boutons normaux + 2 boutons sur le coté, un truc style naga servira pas à grand chose par exemple !

----------


## Tygra

> Je vois plusieurs problèmes. L'histoire Perso qui nous envoie du coup dans des zones jamais visitées
> Le fait que les loots, même s'ils s'adaptent un peu, ne vaudront pas les loots des zones supérieures 
> Et puis on veut peut être voir un peu du pays


Les loots d'armes/armures s'adaptent très bien chez moi.
J'ai vu pas mal de pays en me baladant dans seulement 4 zones pour les moment (lvl 32), sachant que j'en ai au moins 3-4 autres accessibles à des niveaux inférieurs ou égaux, je pense que t'as largement de quoi faire. Surtout que je retourne très très rarement sur mes pas, pour pas dire jamais.
Je te concède le point de l'histoire personnelle, mais moi j'ai pris le parti de n'avancer ma quète perso que quand je suis dans la zone en question. Là elle m'emmène dans les Gendarran Fields, et ben je suis passé un peu dans Queensdale, j'ai exploré jusqu'a trouver un portail et je m'enfonce doucement dans la nouvelle zone, jusqu'à arriver à ma quète, qui n'est pas vraiment en dessous de mon level.

@Flipmode : je pense que ça dépend vraiment du joueur et de la profession. Une naga c'est clairement plus justifé pour un Elem qui fait des tournois de sPvP que pour un Nécro PvE. Et quelque chose me dit qu'une fois que t'es habitué aux 36 boutons, t'as du mal à en revenir  :;): 
Attention par contre aux claviers "gamers" qui permettent d'assigner des touches de macro : Arenanet a clairement indiqué n'avoir rien contre le rebind des touches, mais ils ne tolèrent aucune macro qui automatise plusieurs actions à la suite.

----------


## bablight

Bonjour à tous,
j'ai l'impression qu'il n'est plus possible d'acheter le jeu sur le site officiel ni sur dlgamer. Quelqu'un sait pourquoi ?
bab

----------


## Itaru

Il me semble qu'Arenanet a suspendu ses ventes temporairement afin de ne pas nuire à l'expérience de jeu en continuant à remplir des serveurs saturés.

----------


## Gordor

> Les loots d'armes/armures s'adaptent très bien chez moi.
> J'ai vu pas mal de pays en me baladant dans seulement 4 zones pour les moment (lvl 32), sachant que j'en ai au moins 3-4 autres accessibles à des niveaux inférieurs ou égaux, je pense que t'as largement de quoi faire. Surtout que je retourne très très rarement sur mes pas, pour pas dire jamais.
> Je te concède le point de l'histoire personnelle, mais moi j'ai pris le parti de n'avancer ma quète perso que quand je suis dans la zone en question. Là elle m'emmène dans les Gendarran Fields, et ben je suis passé un peu dans Queensdale, j'ai exploré jusqu'a trouver un portail et je m'enfonce doucement dans la nouvelle zone, jusqu'à arriver à ma quète, qui n'est pas vraiment en dessous de mon level.


Et si je te dis que j'ai pas envie de me spoiler les zones de départ pour les autres races sachant que j'ai des alt dans chaque race que je jouerais plus tard ?
Si je découvre toutes les zones avec mon main je vais me faire chier avec les alts 

Voilà la raison principale pour laquelle je ne veux pas jouer comme ca

----------


## n0ra

> Bonjour à tous,
> j'ai l'impression qu'il n'est plus possible d'acheter le jeu sur le site officiel ni sur dlgamer. Quelqu'un sait pourquoi ?
> bab


Il est disponible sur GameFly (anciennement Direct2Drive).

----------


## Trichelieut

> Et si je te dis que j'ai pas envie de me spoiler les zones de départ pour les autres races sachant que j'ai des alt dans chaque race que je jouerais plus tard ?
> Si je découvre toutes les zones avec mon main je vais me faire chier avec les alts 
> 
> Voilà la raison principale pour laquelle je ne veux pas jouer comme ca


Pareil, je vais là où mon Charr est censé aller, je vais pas visiter les Sylvari et tout le toutim. Je ferais mes rerolls plus tard, et j'en profiterais pour faire les zones (que j'aurais donc déjà visité en reroll) avec mon main pour la complétion. C'est un coup à se faire chier si on torche tout avec son main d'un coup.

----------


## Voodoonice

> Il est disponible sur GameFly (anciennement Direct2Drive).


Aussi sur MMOGA  :;):

----------


## Maximelene

Bon, bah je ne peux plus me connecter, il me demande d'ajouter une IP, mais ne m'envoie pas de mail...

----------


## Zepolak

> Merci à celui ou celle qui m'a guildé l'autre jour, je n'ai pas vu qui c'est mais je lui suis reconnaissant.
> 
> Autrement je suis tombé sur la banque de guilde et je me disait que je trouve ça un peu trop laxiste le fait que tout le monde puisse retirer dedans sans formalités aucune !
> Etant donné que n'importe qui peut rejoindre la guilde en whispant et en disant "salut je suis du fofo" (sauf si vous vérifiez et encore).
> Je serais pour limiter le retrait (pas la dépose) dans la banque aux seuls animateurs.
> 
> Enfin sauf si ce n'est pas possible et du coup si c'est le cas, merci de vous limiter aux cailloux 
> 
> Autrement j'ai fait l'instance niveau 30 hier, nous étions 5 personnes 35+, et franchement c'était ridiculement difficile et inutiles: objets pourris trouvables en 5 mn ailleurs sur une biche, et réparations élevés, on ne m'y reprendra plus !


Il y aura bientôt un "trésor de guilde" où les gens pourront déposer mais seuls les animateurs pourront prélever. 

Ça garantira par exemple que les sous qui y seront déposés partiront dans les trucs de guildes, sans risque de 'vol' par un non-canard. Bon, hormis le RvR, je ne vois pas trop de postes de dépenses mutuels...

Enfin, si, mon armure exotique, bien sûr  :^_^:

----------


## Marty

Comment c'est casse couille de pas se faire appeler par son pseudo dans la quête personnelle chez les Sylvaris. J'accroche pas du tout.
Et les voies FR sont bien à chiées aussi... Pour l'instant ma pire expérience de quête personnelle. J'ai préféré les humains et charrs sur la beta.

----------


## Xyllo

> Comment c'est casse couille de pas se faire appeler par son pseudo dans la quête personnelle chez les Sylvaris. J'accroche pas du tout.
> Et les voies FR sont bien à chiées aussi... Pour l'instant ma pire expérience de quête personnelle. J'ai préféré les humains et charrs sur la beta.


Tient jamais fais attention, avec mon perso (Norn) ils ne disent pas mon nom, au mieux "Pourfendeur" ou "Soulard" ... ::rolleyes:: 

Genre ils utilisent une synthèse vocale pour dire ton pseudo ?

----------


## Say hello

Méfiez vous des teintures que vous validez, j'avais un doute au début qui pouvait passer sur une erreur de traduction plus une impression différente entre le carré d'aperçu et l'application, mais certaine doivent vraiment être bien buggée.

Par exemple, possession d'une bouteille de teinture rare (ou exotique ?) de teinte orange foncé terne nommée "Teinture Tarte à la citrouille" -> utilisation de l'item -> déblocage d'une autre teinture :
- peu commune seulement
- nommée "brise agrume"
- couleur chair

Yeeeeaaaah, éviter d'acheter une teinture identifiée au comptoir si y'en a, rien ne garanti le résultat.
Potentiellement, pour les grosses teintures bien rare, gardez les à la banque, histoire d'attente un peu voir si y'a un fix qui sort.

----------


## Marty

> Tient jamais fais attention, avec mon perso (Norn) ils ne disent pas mon nom, au mieux "Pourfendeur" ou "Soulard" ...
> 
> Genre ils utilisent une synthèse vocale pour dire ton pseudo ?


Justement, ils utilisent *pas* mon pseudo mais un pseudo pseudo (en l’occurrence Vaillant). j'aurais franchement préféré qu'ils ne mettent rien...

----------


## Say hello

Bah ils vont pas mettre une synthèse vocale, ça va merder sur les XxxDarklol~SasukexxX-32, ça risque de mal s'intégrer avec le découpage doublage / synthèse (bonjour *mon-cul-sur-la-commode*, que me vaut votre visite ?") et des fois (souvent) une synthèse vocale c'est dégueux, surtout s'il te sort un accent foireux).

Par exemple le doublage d'X3 n'est pas du doublage, et c'est relativement immonde.

Bon sinon en humain pour le moment j'ai droit à "émissaire", ça sonne pas mal ni grandiloquent, et encore je l'entend pas à chaque phrase non plus.

Bon bah suffit de pas mettre de doublage in game, ou de faire un héro autiste qui parle pas comme dans à peu près tout les MMO.
Parce que ça devient vite compliqué d'éviter absolument de nommer un personnage principal. (bon ça a été fait dans FF X à cause de la possibilité de renommer le perso central, mais c'était facilité par le contexte)

----------


## Kruos

> Bon, bah je ne peux plus me connecter, il me demande d'ajouter une IP, mais ne m'envoie pas de mail...


Pareil ici...

La loose  ::(: 

Edit: Fausse alerte, c'est bon, en fait faut juste être patient le mail mets 5min à partir  :^_^:

----------


## Orhin

> Pareil ici...
> 
> La loose 
> 
> Edit: Fausse alerte, c'est bon, en fait faut juste être patient le mail mets 5min à partir


 J'ai mis 15min à me rendre compte que mon filtre anti-spam n'aimait pas les mails d'Arena.net.
Alors qu'il les acceptais très bien hier.  :tired:

----------


## Gordor

Arrêtez de jouer et venez discuter, maintenant !!

----------


## Aldrasha

Bonsoir, 
J'ai quelques question à poser en ce qui concerne l'inscription en file d'attente rvr, il y a un canard docteur ès WvW dans la salle ?

----------


## Arkane Derian

> Bonsoir, 
> J'ai quelques question à poser en ce qui concerne l'inscription en file d'attente rvr, il y a un canard docteur ès WvW dans la salle ?


Tu as en première page du topic la liste des animateurs de la guilde, dont certains sont spécialisés en 3W. Ils pourront te répondre.

----------


## Aldrasha

Merci :D

----------


## kennyo

Même si *normalement* les canards devraient rejoindre la map 3W indiquée en message du jour de la guilde, ça serait bien de renommer les chans Pvp (Groupe 1, 2, ...) en Champs de bataille, Rouge, Bleu, Vert afin de réunir les canards qui cassent du fort.

On pourrait même avoir à côté la map à rejoindre, par exemple en ce moment : Bleu (Canards ici !).

----------


## Tygra

> Pareil, je vais là où mon Charr est censé aller, je vais pas visiter les Sylvari et tout le toutim. Je ferais mes rerolls plus tard, et j'en profiterais pour faire les zones (que j'aurais donc déjà visité en reroll) avec mon main pour la complétion. C'est un coup à se faire chier si on torche tout avec son main d'un coup.


Ah mais ma petite Sylvari à jamais mis les pieds là où il y a de la neige, alors certainement pas de l'autre côté des montagnes non plus !
J'ai fait ma zone de départ, je suis passé par le haut de la zone asura pour rejoindre une zone 15-25 (commune asura/sylvari), je suis passé par le haut de ma zone pour aller sur la zone 15-25 commune avec les humains et les asuras, du coup je suis passé un peu dans Queensdale, zone de départ des humains et là je viens de partir en direction de l'Arche du Lion. Je n'ai jamais fait tp Arche > tp à l'autre bout de la map.
Résultat, mon niveau et ma position géographique semblent assez cohérents avec ma quète principale, mon craft est un peu en retrait, mais surtout, la seule zone que j'ai à 100% c'est ma zone de départ. Il me reste vachement de trucs à voir dans toutes les autres où je suis passé.

Après, chacun joue comme il le sent, le tout c'est d'en profiter  :;):

----------


## HoStyle

En même temps vous allez vraiment faire 5 reroll ? Moi en tant qu'asura mesmer, je sais que je vais faire un reroll charr inge donc je ne vais pas dans cette zone, et peut-être une norn mais humain et sylvari y'a aucune chance que j'y foute les pieds donc je vais farm là-bas.
Après si vous allez vraiment faire un perso de chaque race en ayant l'intention de le monter, c'est pas top mais bon ça me semble très dur et long de monter 5 persos...

Au final on a passé combien de jours contre Fort Ranik et Roche de l'Augure ?
J'avais lu que c'était des combats de seulement 2 jours au début pour que que ça soit plus équilibré mais j'ai l'impression que ça a duré une bonne semaine ? (totalement déconnecté de la réalité  ::P:  )

----------


## olih

Bon, on vient de tenter l'instance lv50 dans la zone sylvari.
Tout se passait à peu près correctement jusqu'au boss finale et là ce fut le drame  :tired: .
Disons 30s de survie pour le groupe  ::sad:: .
On a bien saisi le fait qu'il fallait obliger le boss à rez ses alliés pour espérer la toucher mais encore faut il arriver à les buter sans wipe.
Si quelqu'un a des astuces pour éliminer ce putain de choux fleur et ses amis, je prends volontiers.

----------


## Orhin

Perso mes rerolls seront uniquement pour faire la quête histoire de chaque race et de chaque ordre et pour le PVP.
Par contre niveau exploration je ferais tout à 100% avec mon perso principal.

----------


## Marty

> Bah ils vont pas mettre une synthèse vocale, ça va merder sur les XxxDarklol~SasukexxX-32, ça risque de mal s'intégrer avec le découpage doublage / synthèse (bonjour *mon-cul-sur-la-commode*, que me vaut votre visite ?") et des fois (souvent) une synthèse vocale c'est dégueux, surtout s'il te sort un accent foireux).
> 
> Par exemple le doublage d'X3 n'est pas du doublage, et c'est relativement immonde.
> 
> Bon sinon en humain pour le moment j'ai droit à "émissaire", ça sonne pas mal ni grandiloquent, et encore je l'entend pas à chaque phrase non plus.
> 
> Bon bah suffit de pas mettre de doublage in game, ou de faire un héro autiste qui parle pas comme dans à peu près tout les MMO.
> Parce que ça devient vite compliqué d'éviter absolument de nommer un personnage principal. (bon ça a été fait dans FF X à cause de la possibilité de renommer le perso central, mais c'était facilité par le contexte)


Je demande pas de synthèse vocale mais au moins que ce "Vaillant" à la con n'apparaisse pas toutes les deux phrases.
Chez les humains et les charrs, ca ne m'avait pas emmerdé.

----------


## Say hello

C'est le RP mi-vantard mi-pompeux des Norn ça aussi.  ::ninja::

----------


## Flipmode

> Perso mes rerolls seront uniquement pour faire la quête histoire de chaque race et de chaque ordre et pour le PVP.
> Par contre niveau exploration je ferais tout à 100% avec mon perso principal.


Pareil de toute façon j'ai du lvl d'avance je fini les zones genre 1/2 lvl avant (je suis lvl 19 je suis déjà dans la zone avec des mob 22 et je fais les quêtes).

----------


## Voodoonice

Plus que 216000 fichiers et je vous rejoins  ::ninja::

----------


## Shinpokomon

> Plus que 216000 fichiers et je vous rejoins


Tu veux 4 sacs 10 slots ?

Ah mais nan, les mails marchent pas et il n'y a pas de système d'échange !!!


:con:

----------


## n0ra

Bon nouveau joueur, j'ai réussi à voir la liste des serveurs et quand j'ai tenté d'en rejoindre un BOOM, retour au bureau.

Ok je relance le jeu, on me demande une authentification par mail sur le launcher, pas de problème je reçois bien le premier mail pour autoriser l'accès, ce que je fais.
Je ne sais plus pourquoi je ferme le launcher, le relance et là il me redemande encore une authentification par mail sauf que je le reçois pas et lorsque je tente de me connecter à mon compte sur le site officiel on me dit "Veuillez vérifier votre e-mail. Un lien vous permettra d'authentifier cette tentative de connexion." et pareil, je reçois rien.

Une idée ou ma soirée est bien partie pour être pourrit?

----------


## Ardan

Même chose pour moi.

----------


## scenium

Idem ici, impossible de se connecter, le mail n'arrive pas ! Heureusement qu'on ne paye pas d'abonnement  ::):

----------


## Rikmo

J'ai découvert ma capitale préférée : la seule à organiser des bagarres de barils. Je sais pas comment j'ai pu rater ça jusqu'à aujourd'hui :

J'ai pas vu que ça rapportais quoique ce soit, en revanche.

----------


## n0ra

> Idem ici, impossible de se connecter, le mail n'arrive pas ! Heureusement qu'on ne paye pas d'abonnement


Sur le twitter officiel : 


> We're aware of the issues with the email authentication system and are investigating. We'll update you as soon as we know more.


Plus qu'à attendre  ::): .

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

Hé ben ! Je pleure depuis 5 jours devant le .exe de Guild wars 2 dans mon nouvelle appartement en attendant le net, mais plus je vous lis plus je me dis que je rate pas mal d'emmerde du début de lancement  ::):

----------


## Gordor

> Tu veux 4 sacs 10 slots ?
> 
> Ah mais nan, les mails marchent pas et il n'y a pas de système d'échange !!!
> 
> 
> :con:


Troll detected le mails marchent

----------


## kaizo

un dialogue epique  ::huh:: 

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Gordor

> Hé ben ! Je pleure depuis 5 jours devant le .exe de Guild wars 2 dans mon nouvelle appartement en attendant le net, mais plus je vous lis plus je me dis que je rate pas mal d'emmerde du début de lancement


On ne parle que des merde mais ça 
nous empêche pas de nous éclater comme des petits guedins.
J'ai rarement pris un pied comme ça sur un MMO. Le temps passe bien trop vite

----------


## Flipmode

Le blason de guilde reste sur chaque pièce à chaque changement ? non parce que 1po  ::o:

----------


## CrocodiX

OH SH*

----------


## mikelion

> Idem ici, impossible de se connecter, le mail n'arrive pas ! Heureusement qu'on ne paye pas d'abonnement


+1 !
Un samedi soir ou je peux jouer peinard sans personne autour de moi en plus...

----------


## Setzer

Idem ici, et impossible de se connecter que ce soit par le site ou via le launcher, c'est pas comme si ca faisait la quatrième putain de fois qu'il me demandais d'authentifier mon ip aujourd'hui...

----------


## mikelion

J'ai généré une nouvelle ip, rien à faire, je ne reçois pas de mail. D'ailleurs j'espère qu'on ne va pas recevoir un mail à chaque fois qu'on veut jouer !!!!

----------


## n0ra

Ils sont toujours en train de travailler dessus en fait.

----------


## mikelion

> Ils sont toujours en train de travailler dessus en fait.


Ah bon c'est pas un coup des Chinois ?

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Oui. Impossible de se connecter ce soir. Je m'arrête à la page d'authentification:



Presque ça, mais non.  ::trollface::  Sinon ouaip on s'éclate bien !









  :Bave:

----------


## Shinpokomon

> Troll detected le mails marchent


Chez toi peut-être, mais j'ai essayé d'envoyer 5-6 objets cet aprem, sans succès.

----------


## Say hello

> J'ai généré une nouvelle ip, rien à faire, je ne reçois pas de mail. D'ailleurs j'espère qu'on ne va pas recevoir un mail à chaque fois qu'on veut jouer !!!!


Non, un mail à chaque nouvelle IP à autoriser, à supposer que la liste d'IP autorisée ne soit pas effacée à intervalles réguliers par sécurité.

En gros, ceux avec une IP statique seront pas emmerdé.  :Cigare:

----------


## HoStyle

> un dialogue epique 
> 
> http://<a href="http://imageshack.us...kv.jpg</a></a>


C'est bien de jouer tout en low ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Aghora

Qu'on puisse pas être rejoint par un joueur dans notre groupe pour une instance "histoire perso", c'est normal ? Ou c'est encore un bug ?

----------


## Alchimist

Pour ceux qui sont dans les zones hauts niveaux (70/80), vous gagnez combien par quête/event réussi ? Parce que j’ai l’intention d’acheter l’armure culturelle lv80, l’ensemble coutant une quarantaine de pièce d’or, et je n’ai que 6 pièce d’or en étant niveau 60.

----------


## DARKDDR

> Il y aura bientôt un "trésor de guilde" où les gens pourront déposer mais seuls les animateurs pourront prélever. 
> 
> Ça garantira par exemple que les sous qui y seront déposés partiront dans les trucs de guildes, sans risque de 'vol' par un non-canard. Bon, hormis le RvR, je ne vois pas trop de postes de dépenses mutuels...
> 
> Enfin, si, mon armure exotique, bien sûr


Autant pour l'argent c'est normal, pour les objets c'est vachement contraignant, on ne peux plus donner des items de crafts bas level aux autres, ou de la bouffe. Surtout avec le mail qui bug et si faut passer par le chan pour donner/demander c'est pas terrible.

----------


## Ptit gras

> Pour ceux qui sont dans les zones hauts niveaux (70/80), vous gagnez combien par quête/event réussi ? Parce que j’ai l’intention d’acheter l’armure culturelle lv80, l’ensemble coutant une quarantaine de pièce d’or, et je n’ai que 6 pièce d’or en étant niveau 60.


2/3 pa au 70. On est pas sortis d'affaire  :;):

----------


## Say hello

> Email authentication is still under investigation and causing players to be unable to login. *We'll update you when you know more*



Ouai ça devient critique là à force de dire qu'ils savent et qu'ils informeront.  :tired: 





> Email authentication is still under investigation and* causing players to be unable to login*


J'avais pas remarqué que je bloquais au launcher.  :tired:

----------


## Xyllo

Bon même lose ici aussi, IP à authentifier et pas de mail bien sur.

----------


## Aglaure

Dites. Entrer dans une instance en groupe ça relève de la magie ?  ::rolleyes:: 
Non parcequ'après des tentatives de se caller tous sur le même serveur de débordement ou sur le serveur d'origine, après 20 minutes d'éssais rien du tout, ça commence à faire beaucoup  ::(: 

Edit : Je ne m'explique pas pourquoi certain y arrivent du premier coup et d'autres jamais.

----------


## Setzer

Ouaip impossible de se rejoindre avec ma moitiée aujourd'hui, le système pour se rejoindre ne fonctionnait tout simplement pas.

Et pour couronner le tout elle a eu la merde avec l'ip aussi, impossible de se connecter.

----------


## Hem

C'est pas trop n'importe quoi leur identification par email, 3ieme fois que je dois le faire dans la journée... sauf que là je reçois rien.

edit: pas lu les pages précédentes

----------


## Say hello

Oui, c'est tout le problème.
Et entre le fonctionnel et la sécurité ils ont évidemment choisi la sécurité... en implantant un truc qui marche pas trop bien et sans vraiment savoir si ça fonctionnait correctement.
Donc d'ici que ça soit au point, bah ça risque de continuer de péter de temps en temps.

Ça doit être que la 2e ou 3e fois pour l'instant.

----------


## Hem

Je vais pas trop me plaindre parce qu'à partir de demain j'aurais plus le net, mais ils se sont bien foiré sur ce coup.

----------


## Say hello

Apparemment ça doit remarcher maintenant.

----------


## scenium

> Oui, c'est tout le problème.
> Et entre le fonctionnel et la sécurité ils ont évidemment choisi la sécurité... en implantant un truc qui marche pas trop bien et sans vraiment savoir si ça fonctionnait correctement.
> Donc d'ici que ça soit au point, bah ça risque de continuer de péter de temps en temps.
> 
> Ça doit être que la 2e ou 3e fois pour l'instant.


Mais en étant malin, on évite de mettre en place un système boiteux un samedi  :tired:

----------


## Charmide

Quand on reçoit des tonnes de rapports comme quoi des comptes se font hacker on ne sait trop comment? Ça se discute.

----------


## scenium

Avec des types qui mettent "password" en mot de passe  :B):

----------


## Voodoonice

Ont doit s'inscrire sur Grand Cross pour la guilde ?

----------


## Say hello

Non, c'est facultatif.

---------- Post added at 01h44 ---------- Previous post was at 01h42 ----------




> Mais en étant malin, on évite de mettre en place un système boiteux un samedi


Sécurité, point important n°1.
Tu as le droit de foutre en l'air ton logiciel temporairement, si c'est pour garantir la sécurité informatique des données utilisateurs. Même volontairement, surtout volontairement.

----------


## Voodoonice

> Beaucoup d'emails d'authentifcation sont en cours d'envoi, il se peut que les vôtres prennent du temps à arriver

----------


## HoStyle

Jour 36 du journal d'un asura : 
Toujours aucun aperçu de ce mythique monde nommé "W3" 
Les 300 types de nourritures différentes fournies par un soi-disant Maximelene passant ses journées à tenter de refiler à qui il peut une nourriture qui n'intéresse personne ne suffit plus...
Il semblerait que mes recherches soient vaines...Le temps d'attente vit ses derniers jours, et ma patience, ses dernières heures.

----------


## Arkane Derian

Le wiki a de nouveau été mis à jour avec des nouvelles des différents problèmes. Voilà la traduction (comme d'hab je n'ai pas traduit ce qui n'a pas changé par rapport à hier)




> *Comptes hackés* : Notre équipe service client s’occupe en tout premier lieu des tickets provenant de clients avec un compte hacké ou qui ont l’impossibilité de se connecter. Si votre compte a été hacké, suivez ces instructions (ndt : en anglais seulement) pour nous envoyer un ticket afin de vous assurer qu’il soit bien pris en charge de manière prioritaire et de bien fournir toutes les informations dont nous avons besoin.
> 
> Pour un compte hacké, prévoyez une réponse dans les 72 heures. Au moment où j’écris ces lignes, nous traitons les tickets envoyés le 30 juillet. Si le vôtre est antérieur cette date, il est possible qu’il n’est pas été prioritisé convenablement. Dans ce cas, envoyez un nouveau ticket en suivant les instructions ci-dessus et dans le titre écrivez :
> 
> "Hacked Account - Ticket submitted August 2x - Ticket number xxxxxx-xxxxxx"
> 
> Remplissez la date et le numéro du ticket et nous nous occuperons de votre premier ticket en priorité.
> 
> *Reset du mot de passe* : Nous laissons la fonctionnalité du reset de mot de passe désactivée pour le moment. Si vous avez oublié votre mot de passe, contactez le support.
> ...

----------


## Tomaka17



----------


## Squall974

Bien casse couille cette 

Spoiler Alert! 


griffe de jormag

  ::O: 

Le premier c'est le boss à la suite des events dans la region de Fort trinité? (Que j'ai jamais vu à cause du manque de monde ou d'une quête d'escorte buguée)

----------


## mikelion

Ca spoil pas mal.

----------


## JeP

> Ouaip impossible de se rejoindre avec ma moitiée aujourd'hui, le système pour se rejoindre ne fonctionnait tout simplement pas.


J'ai exactement le même problème... et pourtant on avait réussi il y a quelques jours  ::sad:: 

By the way, c'est normal qu'etre en groupe partage pas l'XP, qu'on soit obligé d'XP et de remplir les coeurs comme si on jouait seul ?

----------


## Tomaka17

> Bien casse couille cette 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> griffe de jormag
> 
>  
> 
> Le premier c'est le boss à la suite des events dans la region de Fort trinité? (Que j'ai jamais vu à cause du manque de monde ou d'une quête d'escorte buguée)


Je sais pas où c'est fort trinité, mais ce dragon ce sont les marais de je-sais-plus-quoi, au sud de la carte

----------


## trex

Au putain finish du puzzle jump Asura juste avant le reboot, petit coup de stress sur le dernier combat avec le count down qui démarre.  ::trollface::

----------


## Godmichou

Oh mais god damn it !

J'étais entrain d'expliquer comment fonctionne la poudre à canon au Champion Baddazar ( ::huh::  ais-je bien lu ?) quand ... REDÉMARRAGE !

 :tired:

----------


## Flipmode

Salut je voudrais créer un topic des pires pseudo trouvé sur le jeu pour pas polluer celui-ci, inutile donc utile ?

----------


## Voodoom

Stop spoil plz.

----------


## olih

Pour Zepolac :
Est il possible d'avoir plusieurs contrat de sous traitance asura simultanément en cours, histoire d'y mettre les amélioration à 10k et 1 semaine, le tout en parallèle ?

----------


## Darknight670

Allez plus que j'ai joué 49h et j'ai 1G , plus que 5800 pour mon armure Level 80  ::ninja::

----------


## frostphoenyx

> Stop spoil plz.


Spoil? MMORPG? HAHAHAHAHAHA !

----------


## Kurita

> Spoil? MMORPG? HAHAHAHAHAHA !


Euh, oui ?
Les gens aiment bien découvrir le contenu d'eux-mêmes tu sais.

----------


## Evene

Pour le hacking, il y en a qui demandent comment c'est possible. Il y a sur la scène de MMORPG des groupes supers organisés qui débarquent maintenant à chaque release fort de milliers de mots de passes qu'ils ont accumulé de hacking précédents sur d'autres jeux, de forums de guilde, etc. Comme beaucoup de gens utilisent toujours le même mot de passe, ils rentrent, puis vide les comptes, et ça permet de commencer ensuite du goldselling sans trop se faire chier à farm. 

Sur Rift ça a été un carnage, et c'est devenu très violent comme méthode, les mecs de TRION qui ont déjà bossés sur d'autres MMO auparavant ont été surpris par l'ampleur du phénomène. Donc la idem je pense ArenaNet n'a pas réalisé ce qui allait se passer. D'où le système d'authentification, il n'y a que ça qui marche. Pour nous utilisateurs c'est simple il faut un mot de passe différent de celui habituel, et on aura pas besoin de venir pleurer.

----------


## frostphoenyx

> Euh, oui ?
> Les gens aiment bien découvrir le contenu d'eux-mêmes tu sais.


Mouais. Qu'on spoile un twist dans l'histoire, là je comprends, mais parler vaguement d'un puzzle, bof.

----------


## Say hello

> Spoil? MMORPG? HAHAHAHAHAHA !


Ouai t'a vu, y'a une histoire, n'importe qui l'aurait compris.

Edit :
Nan mais les 4 screen de Tomaka c'est pas un puzzle hein...  ::|:

----------


## frostphoenyx

Sur les screens, sans zoomer dessus on voit des dragons et un oeil. Mouais.

----------


## Say hello

Tu parle d'un prétexte foireux pour poster ce qu'on veut du contenu pve sans utiliser les balises.  ::rolleyes:: 

Supposons tu vois "qu'un oeil", tu te dis c'est pas sous spoiler y'a pas de risque, tu te demande pourquoi y'a un screen d'oeil, tu l’agrandi, et t'es spoilé alors que tu pouvais penser que c'était juste à but humoristique ou décoratif ou autre.

Nan là c'est pour le "lol regardez 

Spoiler Alert! 


l'oeil de Zaithan

 kthxbye".

S'il l'a posté c'est que ça lui a fait plaisir de le *découvrir*...
Merci de bien niquer la découverte pour les autres.

----------


## Voodoom

Nan mais c'est juste que c'est plus sympa de découvrir le jeu sois-même qu'avec des screens.
Stou.

----------


## Flipmode

Ça m’empêchera pas de le découvrir par moi même (et de dormir) et d'avoir toujours autant de surprise.

----------


## Aghora

Je crois que ce jeu m'a fait découvrir ma véritable vocation : celle d'ouvrier agricole.



Ici, mon envoûteuse, heureuse de ramener une poule dans son poulailler.

----------


## Aldrasha

Moi j'ai encore un souvenir assez émouvant de ce jour de pré-release où j'ai donné à manger à une vache et qu'en retour elle m'a fait des coeurs de contentement.

J'ai eu une expérience similaire par la suite avec un ourson auquel j'ai offert un saumon.

----------


## Aghora

Précision à certaines mauvaises langues éventuelles : la poule, c'est le truc avec les plumes hein. 

 ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

> Ça m’empêchera pas de le découvrir par moi même (et de dormir) et d'avoir toujours autant de surprise.


Peut être mais c'est chiant. Moi je suis du genre à ne pas lire la 4ème de couverture d'un livre et à ne pas voir les bande annonce des films que j'attends. Parce que je veux me garder l'intégrale surprise, je veux étonné de tout ce que je vais voir. Et ce genre de screen ça me gâche l'expérience. Donc juste mettre les liens en annonçant ce que ça dévoile, ou des balises spoil (je sais pas comment ça marche pour les images), je trouve que ce n'est pas trop demandé. Parce que on est peut être 3 à gueuler, mais y'en a surement plus qui lisent et qui pensen pareil.

----------


## olih

> Précision à certaines mauvaises langues éventuelles : la poule, c'est le truc avec les plumes hein.


Dis toi que ton rêve deviendra réalité, tu peux te transformer en vrai poule 

Spoiler Alert! 


ou en cochon...

----------


## Zepolak

> Pour Zepolac :
> Est il possible d'avoir plusieurs contrat de sous traitance asura simultanément en cours, histoire d'y mettre les amélioration à 10k et 1 semaine, le tout en parallèle ?


J'ai fait les tests hier, on ne peut pas  ::|: 

Et j'ai l'impression que c'est vraiment mal branlé, i.e. : tu as 3 améliorations en cours (dont une par le truc Asura), et une en file d'attente. Tu vires une des trois pour passer plutôt à celle en file d'attente. Bah ça marche pas. Tu passes à 2 améliorations en cours.

Donc je pense que ce sera ça quand Architecture 3 sera complété (en d'autres termes, le machin donne un troisième slot jusqu'à la complétion d'une des améliorations en cours). Bref, c'est un peu une arnaque ce truc Asura.

----------


## Voodoonice

Vous conseillerez quoi comme perso pour un débutant en MMO ?  ::trollface::

----------


## olih

> J'ai fait les tests hier, on ne peut pas 
> 
> Et j'ai l'impression que c'est vraiment mal branlé, i.e. : tu as 3 améliorations en cours (dont une par le truc Asura), et une en file d'attente. Tu vires une des trois pour passer plutôt à celle en file d'attente. Bah ça marche pas. Tu passes à 2 améliorations en cours.
> 
> Donc je pense que ce sera ça quand Architecture 3 sera complété (en d'autres termes, le machin donne un troisième slot jusqu'à la complétion d'une des améliorations en cours). Bref, c'est un peu une arnaque ce truc Asura.


Ah bin oui clairement.
Remarque c'est peut être un bug  :tired: .

----------


## Flipmode

> Vous conseillerez quoi comme perso pour un débutant en MMO ?


Voleur ?
Gardien ?

----------


## Amoilesmobs

::ninja::

----------


## Flipmode

Bon sinon quelqu'un a un site clair pour l'histoire des sets de rune parce que j'ai encore du mal sur certains points.

----------


## Maximelene

C'est pourtant vraiment pas compliqué...

Tu as une rune, disons "Rune de Machin". Tu peux la mettre sur des pièces d'armure (sachant qu'il y a 6 pièces d'armure différentes).

Si tu as 1 exemplaire de la Rune de Machin sur ton équipement, tu as le premier bonus (marqué "(1)"). Si tu as deux exemplaires, tu as le second bonus (marqué "(2)"). Ainsi de suite.

Et donc, en mettant cette rune sur chacune des 6 pièces de ton armure, tu as les 6 bonus.

Bref, ça agit comme les sets d'armure de WoW.  ::trollface::

----------


## Aghora

> Dis toi que ton rêve deviendra réalité, tu peux te transformer en vrai poule 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> ou en cochon...


Je me suis transformé en chouette à deux reprises.

----------


## Flipmode

> C'est pourtant vraiment pas compliqué...
> 
> Tu as une rune, disons "Rune de Machin". Tu peux la mettre sur des pièces d'armure (sachant qu'il y a 6 pièces d'armure différentes).
> 
> Si tu as 1 exemplaire de la Rune de Machin sur ton équipement, tu as le premier bonus (marqué "(1)"). Si tu as deux exemplaires, tu as le second bonus (marqué "(2)"). Ainsi de suite.
> 
> Et donc, en mettant cette rune sur chacune des 6 pièces de ton armure, tu as les 6 bonus.
> 
> Bref, ça agit comme les sets d'armure de WoW.


Mais j'ai mis 2 runes pareil et ya pas les bonus affiché juste les bonus des runes  ::cry::

----------


## Maximelene

> Mais j'ai mis 2 runes pareil et ya pas les bonus affiché juste les bonus des runes


Quels autres bonus voudrais-tu voir affichés ? Ce sont les runes qui te donnent des bonus, il n'y a que ces bonus là a afficher.

----------


## Gordor

> Voleur ?
> Gardien ?


J'aurais pu répondre toutes les classes sauf ces 2 la ... (et le mesmer)

----------


## Voodoom

Ingé le gameplay est assez limité niveau armes (sans les kits), et les kits je trouve ça pas top pour débuter.

----------


## Maximelene

Pour débuter : guerrier, rôdeur, élémentaliste. Qui sont d'ailleurs les 3 classes les plus jouées  ::P:

----------


## Leybi

Elémentaliste faut quand même être pas mal pianiste pour bien le jouer.

----------


## Hem

Pour quelqu'un qui débute dans le mmorpg (donc non-pollué de mauvaises habitudes) je pense que n'importe quelle classe fait l'affaire.

----------


## Gordor

Guerrier est vraiment facile à jouer
Elem on peut le jouer en débutant mais je pense que pour le maitriser vraiment, va falloir être un poil doué

----------


## Say hello

Elementaliste la plupart des joueurs ont vite fais de se limiter à 1/4 de son potentiel en combat.

----------


## BND11

J'ai bien accroché à l'élem perso, même si je monte un Guerrier Norn (trop gros d'ailleurs)...

----------


## sparouw

> Mais j'ai mis 2 runes pareil et ya pas les bonus affiché juste les bonus des runes



Je vois à quoi tu pense. Non il n'y a pas de bonus "set complet" dans GW2 (à l'inverse d'un diablo,Dragon Age,...). Chaque rune portée d'un set, t'apporte 1 avantage en plus.

----------


## azruqh

Hé bien mes amis, c'est triste à dire mais le serveur des canards est plein comme un oeuf...  ::|:

----------


## Vaaahn

> Elementaliste la plupart des joueurs ont vite fais de se limiter à 1/4 de son potentiel en combat.


Clair, combien de joueur je vois en PVE de masse ou en war de 3W se cantonner à un élément ...  ::sad:: 
Comme dit Leybi, faut faire du piano avec son clavier, limite optimiser ses touches pour vraiment avoir un accès simple à tout.

----------


## sparouw

> Elementaliste la plupart des joueurs ont vite fais de se limiter à 1/4 de son potentiel en combat.


Il faut aussi rappeler que le système est excessivement mal branlé. Sans oublié qu'il n'existe aucun "switch" pour passer d'un batton (AOE ) à sceptre/dague.

Personnellement, je ne suis vraiment pas content du nouveau système de compétences hyper limitatif qui t'empêche de jouer vraiment comme tu le sens...

----------


## trex

J'ai entendu sur le stream millénium le gars dire que les Donjon serais trop difficile actuellement, même en mode histoire. Vous confirmez ?

----------


## Hem

> Il faut aussi rappeler que le système est excessivement mal branlé. Sans oublié qu'il n'existe aucun "switch" pour passer d'un batton (AOE ) à sceptre/dague.
> 
> Personnellement, je ne suis vraiment pas content du nouveau système de compétences hyper limitatif qui t'empêche de jouer vraiment comme tu le sens...


Faut faire des choix, moi aussi sur mon voleur je veux dague pour le dps, arc pour le déplacement, pistolet pour temporiser, et pourquoi pas l'épée pour le contrôle.
Mais non faut que je me cantonne à deux de ces 4options.

---------- Post added at 14h52 ---------- Previous post was at 14h50 ----------




> J'ai entendu sur le stream millénium le gars dire que les Donjon serais trop difficile actuellement, même en mode histoire. Vous confirmez ?


J'arrive pas à déterminer si c'est le donjon qui est trop difficile, où si la mort et les allez retour cac/distance font parties intégrantes de la mécanique de jeu.
Parce qu'au final les boss se reset pas souvent, et on meurt rarement tous en même temps.

----------


## HoStyle

> J'ai entendu sur le stream millénium le gars dire que les Donjon serais trop difficile actuellement, même en mode histoire. Vous confirmez ?


C'est pas facile, mais bizarrement quand avec mon groupe on se met à bien gérer les combos ça passe tout seul. Je pense qu'avant de vouloir nerfer quoi que ce soit il faut attendre un peu que les joueurs comprennent le jeu ( J'en vois plein qui utilisent l'esquive pour aller plus vite vers les combats ou s'en servent dans le vent )

----------


## Vaaahn

> Il faut aussi rappeler que le système est excessivement mal branlé. Sans oublié qu'il n'existe aucun "switch" pour passer d'un batton (AOE ) à sceptre/dague.
> 
> Personnellement, je ne suis vraiment pas content du nouveau système de compétences hyper limitatif qui t'empêche de jouer vraiment comme tu le sens...


Avec une arme, ou un combo d'arme tu as déjà 20 sorts ... certes, un baton sera orienté aoe et une double dague close combat, mais une arme de n'importe quelle autre classe à combien de sorts? (hors ingé)

----------


## Gordor

> Il faut aussi rappeler que le système est excessivement mal branlé. Sans oublié qu'il n'existe aucun "switch" pour passer d'un batton (AOE ) à sceptre/dague.
> 
> Personnellement, je ne suis vraiment pas content du nouveau système de compétences hyper limitatif qui t'empêche de jouer vraiment comme tu le sens...


Haha. Apprend déjà à maîtriser tes 20 sorts/contrôles/KB/heal et la synergie entre tous avant de vouloir switch

----------


## Leybi

> Elementaliste la plupart des joueurs ont vite fais de se limiter à 1/4 de son potentiel en combat.


Sauf moi  :Cigare: 
Y'a un temps d'adaptation certain mais après c'est du bonheur, une fois que tu connais précisément tes sorts et dans quelle situation les lancer ! Bon par contre comme j'ai joué 90% bâton, je gère pas trop mal cette arme mais les autres je suis une merde...




> J'ai entendu sur le stream millénium le gars dire que les Donjon serais trop difficile actuellement, même en mode histoire. Vous confirmez ?


Je n'ai fait que les catacombes mode histoire. Mais ça m'a pas paru si difficile que ça. C'est pas un coeur, tu roules pas sur les mobs c'est clair, mais en mode découverte totale + pas super optimisé, on en a chié vraiment que sur le dernier boss, avec son attaque range de chie qui one-shot (pas la zone aoe ça c'est facile à éviter). Et au final avec le système "à terre" + le tp juste à coté la mort n'est pas très embêtante. Un peu comme GW1 ou tout le monde pouvait rez combat. Niveau difficulté ça s'apparente à du donjon Eye of the north mode difficile (pas le bagne/domaine de l'angoisse non plus  ::): ). Pour l'instant je pense qu'il faut pas trop crier au nerf, on risque de le regretter une fois qu'on joue un peu mieux...

----------


## sparouw

C'est justement ça que je reproche les gars....  ::|: 

Ça part dans tous les sens et c'est casse couilles. Dans GW1 tu choisissais le genre de perso que tu jouais en maxant un domaine ou en jouant équilibré. Mais c'était ton propre build.

Ici, entre les switch bien chiant et le fait de pas avoir ce que l'on veut, c'est trop vite le bordel. C'est ça que je critique. Je suis pas là à demander 100 sorts parce que "ololilol ça serait mieux"...

----------


## Say hello

> Avec une arme, ou un combo d'arme tu as déjà 20 sorts ... certes, un baton sera orienté aoe et une double dague close combat, mais une arme de n'importe quelle autre classe à combien de sorts? (hors ingé)


J'ai occasionnellement regretté l'absence de switch en elem après une session trop longue en gardien ou voleur, parce que j'était mal adapté un coup au monocible, un coup à la gestion de pack de mob à cause du set.
Mais bon ouaip il faut faire son choix, on peut pas monter un perso ultime qui sera dominant dans toutes les situations, faut déjà apprendre à être bon dans le choix d'opti qu'on a fait.

Avec un switch en Elem tu monterais à 50 compétences à savoir alterner en plus des 5 fixes, alors qu'avec les 4 éléments de base sur un seul set y'a largement moyen d'être un bon gros râpeur de raisins pour l'adversaire dans la plupart des situations.


En plus je dis "se limiter à 1/4 du potentiel", mais comme y'a beaucoup d’enchaînement possibles qui n'existent pas en mono-élément, en fait ça tombe à encore moins que ça, parce que les enchainement en mono-éléments... y'a maxi 2 compétences qui se suivent bien.

----------


## Lee Tchii

L'ElémentaListe (faut croire que l'histoire de Maximele m'a complètement traumatisée !) de GW2 est sacrément bien foutu. Il me semble avoir testé toutes les combinaisons possibles (bâton, sceptre+focus, sceptre +dague, double dagues) et je ne regrette qu'une chose : la meilleure façon de soigner des alliés se trouve avec le bâton, et rien de similaire avec les autres.

Non, l'absence de switch, je le ressens plutôt pour l'ingénieur (mon second personnage). Alors, j'ai bien compris qu'avec certaines runes, on pouvant acquérir des sets grenages qui rajoutaient des pouvoirs, et je ne les ai pas encore testé. Cependant, pour avoir testé aussi un guerrier (qui lui a le switch et plein de possibilités avec un même set), c'est vraiment l'ingénieur qui est nerfé par l'absence de switch.

----------


## sparouw

Ce que je veux dire, c'est que j'aurais aimé un gameplay "à l'ancienne"

Tu choisis ton affinité + switch d'arme aurait été une bonne méthode. Là ça part vraiment dans tous les sens et j'avoue parfois m’emmêler les doigts entre toutes les affinités  ::(: 

Mais je préfère quand même le système de GW1, là compétences n'étaient pas liées à l'arme.

----------


## Vaaahn

> ...


C'est clair qu'un élem à 4 affinités élémentaires (donc 20 sorts simultanés) plus un switch d'armes (bâton + 2X dagues ou bâton + sceptre/dague), c'est à dire puissance à distance, à mid-distance, en close combat, plus escape, plus aoe, plus crowd control, plus boubous en folies, plus heal.
=> t'as la classe la plus fumé jamais vu dans un mmo  :Cigare: 

Pour débuter élem est ardu parce que suivant ton arme tu as une place dans la fight et une seule. Reste à toi de t'y cantonner et ça c'est pas facile. Ne pas s'approcher du fight en bâton, perso, j'y arrive pas, même si je sais que c'est une grosse erreur. Mais maîtriser sur le bout des doigts ses 20 sorts, combo entre eux et combo avec autres joueurs, ya du boulot.

C'est pour ça que j'aime le duo sceptre+dague, t'es assez polyvalent, même si moyen partout (le bâton est faiblard en dps et le double dague ... bin t'a intérêt à être méga safe ou booster ta vitalité/robustesse en dépit de booster la puissance).

edit@Orhin :  :Cigare:

----------


## Orhin

Pour l'ingénieur, faut vraiment utiliser les pack (grenade, etc) pour explorer tout son potentiel.
Mais c'est effectivement une des classes les plus "limitées" à ce niveau.

Par contre se plaindre de l'absence de switch pour l'élem : euh whut ?  ::wacko:: 
Avec les quatre affinités + les utilitaires tu te fais vraiment plaisir dans toutes les situations.

En 3W le double dague est par exemple excellent pour faire du scout et rattraper les fuyard (bonus *passif* permanent de vitesse jusqu'à 65% + pleins de dash).
En mêlée tu peux aussi faire des dégâts monstrueux mais faut que des guerriers/gardiens engagent avant toi car tu restes en carton (même si en montant l'aptitude Feu + Terre t'as moyen d'être résistant ET de faire du dégâts à long terme avec les brulures/saignements à tout va).

A l'inverse le bâton est ultime en attaque/défense de position avec sa portée de 1200 (TU LA SENS MA PLUIE DE MÉTÉORES §), il permet aussi de jouer plus "sur" pendant les batailles.
Clairement, si l'élémentaliste pouvait switcher de set en plein combat ça serait complètement fumé (bonjour je t'harasse à distance pendant 5 min puis je te fini au cac).

edit : sale ninja Vaaahn  :tired: 

De toute façon, il ne faut pas chercher à comparer le gameplay de GW1 et GW2, ce sont deux jeux très différents.
Mais vu le nombre de possibilités faudrait vraiment être difficile pour ne pas trouver une classe (voir un build d'une classe) qui vous plait.

----------


## sparouw

Bha oui, il y en a que ça fait chier les 4 affinités  :;): 

Perso je suis en Sceptre dague et je passe le plus claire de mon temps en "terre", c'est là que je fais le plus de dégâts et que je suis le plus vilain.

----------


## Animisme

Yop, je compte me prendre le jeu mais il y a un élément qui me perturbe : la liste des compétences. Il paraît qu'il n'y en a vraiment pas beaucoup, vous pouvez confirmer ?

----------


## Kot

> L'Elémenta*r*iste de GW2 est sacrément bien foutu. Il me semble avoir testé toutes les combinaisons possibles (bâton, sceptre+focus, sceptre +dague, double dagues) et je ne regrette qu'une chose : la meilleure façon de soigner des alliés se trouve avec le bâton, et rien de similaire avec les autres.
> 
> Non, l'absence de switch, je le ressens plutôt pour l'ingénieur (mon second personnage). Alors, j'ai bien compris qu'avec certaines runes, on pouvant acquérir des sets grenages qui rajoutaient des pouvoirs, et je ne les ai pas encore testé. Cependant, pour avoir testé aussi un guerrier (qui lui a le switch et plein de possibilités avec un même set), c'est vraiment l'ingénieur qui est nerfé par l'absence de switch.


  :tired: 

C'est élémentaliste.  ::sad::

----------


## Maximelene

> Bha oui, il y en a que ça fait chier les 4 affinités


Fallait choisir une autre classe.




> L'Elémentariste


Tiens, et on ne me croyait pas quand je disais que des gens faisaient cette erreur...




> Yop, je compte me prendre le jeu mais il y a un élément qui me perturbe : la liste des compétences. Il paraît qu'il n'y en a vraiment pas beaucoup, vous pouvez confirmer ?


Non, il n'y en a pas beaucoup, et tu ne peux en avoir que 10 à la fois (j'ai bien dit *à la fois*). Contrairement à ce qui semble néanmoins, cette limite n'est pas réellement contraignante.

Et puis cela évite la démultiplication des compétences de dégâts identiques. Avoir 10 compétences se contentant d'infliger un nombre de dégâts fixes, comme ça pouvait être le cas dans GW, ou dans d'autres MMO, n'a aucun intérêt. Ici chaque compétence dispose de son propre effet, et tu n'en a pas deux identiques.

De plus, les combos participent à la variété des effets, même avec moins de compétences. Et l'utilisation de compétences d'armes et leur "switch" joue beaucoup.

Bref, ne vous laissez pas avoir par les commentaires simplistes "y'a peu de compétences". Ce n'est pas le nombre qui compte, c'est leur qualité et la façon dont elles peuvent être utilisées. Et de ce côté là, GW2 s'en sort très, très bien  :;):

----------


## Vaaahn

> Bha oui, il y en a que ça fait chier les 4 affinités 
> 
> Perso je suis en Sceptre dague et je passe le plus claire de mon temps en "terre", c'est là que je fais le plus de dégâts et que je suis le plus vilain.


Avec ce set d'arme, un exemple d'engage : à distance balance des sort 2 et 3 en feu, enchaine avec 2 3 4 5 air, 4 5 terre et 4 5 feu.
Bien sûr si la cible arrête pas de bouger, les sort feu 2 3 sont pas facile à placer mais ça fait du splash dmg, on sait jamais qu'un ennemi aie laissé un pied dans l'aire  ::rolleyes:: 

J'avoue utiliser rarement l'eau à part pour son 5 et caster un élémentaire d'eau qui inflige congélation.

----------


## Orhin

Double dague contre un pack de mobs :

=> terre : 3 > 4 > 5
=> eau : 2 > 3 > 4 > 5
=> air : 2 > 3 > 5 > 4
=> graine de guérison (si vous être sylvari)
=> feu : 4 > 2 > 5 > 3

Et on recommence ! (l'enchainement total dure une trentaine de secondes)
Vous pouvez aussi rester en feu pour finir le taf. (le 2 feu fait des dégâts de brulure monstrueux, genre 2/3 de la vie d'un mob de ton niveau)

Le 3 terre est un grab, il permet donc de se rapprocher de l'ennemi.
Le 5 air permet de s'en écarter (tout en mettant à terre les ennemis proches).
Le 3 feu et le 4 air sont des dash et permettent donc les deux.

Les sorts 3/4 feu et 4/5 terre permettent de faire de bonnes zones de combo (respectivement début feu et finisher explosion).

Les dégâts "principaux" sont infligés par 2/5 feu et 5 terre (très grosses brulures et saignements), les attaques "de base" (1ère compétence en auto-attaque donc) feu et air font des dégâts assez conséquents aussi (notamment si votre taux de critiques est important) et ne doivent pas être négligés.

Bien sur les étapes eau (et air mais un peu moins) peuvent être dispensable si le combat est facile, et il est possible de directement enchainer terre => feu si les mobs ne tapent pas trop fort.
On peut aussi insérer les utilitaires (les compétences pour parer les stun ou pour enlever les altérations deviennent très vite utiles) et l'élite (genre Tornade en plein milieu pour perma stun les mobs => très pratique si on combat en groupe), le tout dépendant de la situation bien sur.

----------


## Elma

Bonjour, je suis intéressé par le jeu mais je sais pas si ça tournera sur mon ordi : Athlon II (4 coeurs) 3.2 ghz , HD 5770 1go, 4go RAM et voila. Une ancienne Ducky en gros. Je fait tourné The Witcher 2 à fond sans souci. Ça pourrais le faire ou pas ?

Et sinon y'a des bons plans pour le choper à moindre coût ?

----------


## Orhin

> Bonjour, je suis intéressé par le jeu mais je sais pas si ça tournera sur mon ordi : Athlon II (4 coeurs) 3.2 ghz , HD 5770 1go, 4go RAM et voila. Une ancienne Ducky en gros. Je fait tourné The Witcher 2 à fond sans souci. Ça pourrais le faire ou pas ?
> 
> Et sinon y'a des bons plans pour le choper à moindre coût ?


 Ta configuration étant plutôt équilibrée ça devrait passer avec les graphismes en moyen. (ton problème risque d'être pour les gros combats, style event mondiale ou RvR)
Pour les bons plans je ne sais pas, mais Arena.net a suspendu les ventes sur son site pour l'instant (car serveurs déjà surchargés).




> Le switch entre deux combinaisons d'armes se débloque au niveau 7 non ?


L'élémentaliste n'a pas de changement d'armes en combat car il peut alterner entre ses 4 affinités (ce qui fait quand même un total de 20 sorts d'armes + 5 utilitaires).  :;):

----------


## pseudonyme

Ca a peut-être été déjà poste mais connaissez vous ce lien qui permet de connaitre tous les combos possibles entre les classes ?
http://www.mastodonte.fr/outils/tool-combo#fr

----------


## Orhin

> Ca a peut-être été déjà poste mais connaissez vous ce lien qui permet de connaitre tous les combos possibles entre les classes ?
> http://www.mastodonte.fr/outils/tool-combo#fr


 Un must have !
A mettre en première page si un admin passe par là.  :;):

----------


## Ptit gras

Le bonus passif de vitesse à 65% c'est joli en chiffres mais c'est surtout inutile : le bonus maximum de vitesse de déplacement est de 33%, ce qui rend inutile tout passif si on à le buff "swiftness".

----------


## Orhin

Sauf si tu te prend des debuff de vitesse lorsque tu poursuis un ennemi en fuite.  :;): 
Après oui, c'est inutile le reste du temps et baser son build là dessus est un beau gâchis. (mettre 10 points dans l'aptitude air suffit pour avoir 35% de bonus de vitesse)
Je donnais plus le chiffre pour marquer les esprits quand à la vitesse de l'élémentaliste air.

----------


## Elma

> Ta configuration étant plutôt équilibrée ça devrait passer avec les graphismes en moyen. (ton problème risque d'être pour les gros combats, style event mondiale ou RvR)
> Pour les bons plans je ne sais pas, mais Arena.net a suspendu les ventes sur son site pour l'instant (car serveurs déjà surchargés).
> 
> 
> L'élémentaliste n'a pas de changement d'armes en combat car il peut alterner entre ses 4 affinités (ce qui fait quand même un total de 20 sorts d'armes + 5 utilitaires).


Ok merci. 

Si Arena.net bloque les ventes sur leur site, ça veux dire que tout code  est suspendu pour le moment ? Si j'en trouve un sur un autre site, Dl gamer par exemple, je pourrais jouer direct quand même ou pas ?

----------


## galoustic

On peut applaudir l'effort entrepris par ArenaNet pour réhabiliter ce genre de pnj :

----------


## Finish

> Ok merci. 
> 
> Si Arena.net bloque les ventes sur leur site, ça veux dire que tout code  est suspendu pour le moment ? Si j'en trouve un sur un autre site, Dl gamer par exemple, je pourrais jouer direct quand même ou pas ?


Oui tu peux jouer avec les codes qu'on te donne sur les site de vente de clé. Ils seront juste moins réapprovisionné par ANet.

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

> On peut applaudir l'effort entrepris par ArenaNet pour réhabiliter ce genre de pnj :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/42c...f667002430.jpg

----------


## Eizig

Hello,

Dites je suis le seul à avoir un soucis de fps en particulier dans les capites ?

J'avais mis ça sur le dos de ma 4890 et j'ai acheté une 7870 histoire d'en profiter bien comme il faut, c'est mieux mais ca casse toujours pas trois pattes à un canard (si vous me permettez l'expression), 10/15 fps en capitales et souvent en dessous de 30 fps dans le zones "classiques", c'est pas normal non ? Drivers à jours bien sûr  (12.8)...

Le reste de ma conf : Win 7 64x, core i5 750, 8go de ram, et je joue en 1680x1050.

Merci d'avance :/

----------


## Kapa

J'ai le même processeur que toi, une HD5850 et 8go de ram et je joue de façon très fluide en 1980*1080 avec tout à fond (sauf les reflexions et ombres + un autre truc, le filtrage il me semble). Sans AA car c'est bien sans. Donc ça vient de toi.

----------


## sparouw

> Fallait choisir une autre classe.



Minute papillon. J'émets juste mon avis tranquillement sur le sujet par rapport au 1er GW. Jusqu'à preuve du contraire, j'ai encore le droit de penser que le système du 1 était meilleur.

Alors, oui je prends bonne note des avis ici et de votre vision sur le sujet, qui n'est pas mauvaise, juste éloignée de la mienne.

Donc si on pouvait éviter le ton condescendant, ça m'arrangerait  :;):

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Soyons potache. Un peu.



 ::O: 
 ::P:

----------


## Eizig

> J'ai le même processeur que toi, une HD5850 et 8go de ram et je joue de façon très fluide en 1980*1080 avec tout à fond (sauf les reflexions et ombres + un autre truc, le filtrage il me semble). Sans AA car c'est bien sans. Donc ça vient de toi.


C'est quoi ta version de driver ?

----------


## Kapa

> C'est quoi ta version de driver ?


Les drivers d'août. Je sais plus le numéro exact.

----------


## Thom'

Dites, est-ce que le vol de vie se base sur la puissance des soins ? Parce qu'au lvl 51 je me heal de 47 par coup et pas moyen d'augmenter. J'ai essayé avec un objet +21 puissance des soins mais je passe de 47 à 48.

----------


## olih

Aujourd'hui, on a fait l'instance 60 avec des canards et le boss de fin est super sympa : 

Spoiler Alert! 


cailloux power !


On a aussi fait (autre groupe) l'instance lvl40 (le manoir) en mode exploration (donc lv45), option 1.
C'est chaud, très chaud.
On a réussi à finir mais le bénéfice net a tourner au négatif pour moi  :tired:  

Spoiler Alert! 


25pa de réparation, 15pa de récompense et 25 marques foireuses


Mon perso était tout pété à la fin  ::sad::

----------


## Kreths

Petite question: Parvenez vous à créer un nouveau personnage?

J'ai l'erreur du pare-feu lors de la validation du nom.

----------


## Rikmo

Le mieux qu'on puise s'offrir avec lles 25 bidules de beetletun obtenus en parcourant une fois l'instance, c'est une potion à 1bidule qui rend l'instance plus facile pour le deuxième passage. Il y aura du farmage a faire pour compléter un set (120 bidule par rune supérieur x6 => 720bidules, donc une vingtaine de passage...)

----------


## Maximelene

> Minute papillon. J'émets juste mon avis tranquillement sur le sujet par rapport au 1er GW. Jusqu'à preuve du contraire, j'ai encore le droit de penser que le système du 1 était meilleur.
> 
> Alors, oui je prends bonne note des avis ici et de votre vision sur le sujet, qui n'est pas mauvaise, juste éloignée de la mienne.
> 
> Donc si on pouvait éviter le ton condescendant, ça m'arrangerait


Je ne suis pas condescendant. C'est juste que quand on me dit "je n'aime pas la mécanique principale de ma classe", eh bien la seule réponse que je vois c'est "il fallait en prendre une autre". Pour moi c'est juste logique, il n'y a aucune agressivité là dedans : ça reste ton choix au final (et visiblement tu l'assumes).  :;): 

Je trouve néanmoins dommage de rabaisser ainsi une mécanique originale, qui plaît à un grand nombre de joueurs, alors que tu as 7 autres possibilités à côté, dont 6 te permettant le changement d'armes. Visiblement, tu t'es "juste" trompé au moment du choix de ta classe, et il faut peut-être envisager d'en changer.

----------


## Anonyme1023

> Petite question: Parvenez vous à créer un nouveau personnage?
> 
> J'ai l'erreur du pare-feu lors de la validation du nom.


Pareil de mon coté. Moi qui comptais rejoindre les Canards ce soir, ça risque d'être compromis...  :Emo: 

Ah bah c'est régler  :;):

----------


## Elma

Tin mais c'est naze y'a plus une clé en vente sur le net ! J'voulais jouer ce soir moa !

----------


## Gordor

Si par hasard tu en trouves fais moi un signe ici ça intéressera un pote  ::):

----------


## Monsieur Odd



----------


## HoStyle

> Tin mais c'est naze y'a plus une clé en vente sur le net ! J'voulais jouer ce soir moa !


Je viens de faire acheter le jeu à un pote via MMOGA, qu'on m'a fortement déconseillé (ok j'ai absolument pas pris compte de l'avis des canards j'avoue)
En gros si tu peux te permettre d'acheter via CB ça marche niquel, par contre paypal c'est la galère total donc je déconseille ( le site te demande une photo de toi, de tes passeports, de ta famille, de ton sexe, ect... ) 
Bref on a payé via cb et arrivée de la clé en 2mn  :;): , (même si on a mit 10mn à s'en rendre compte... Elle était dans les spam ).
Le jeu est à 50E dessus.

----------


## Monsieur Odd

Putain vu la gueule du truc, je comprend qu'on te l'ait déconseillé.

----------


## trex

> Aujourd'hui, on a fait l'instance 60 avec des canards et le boss de fin est super sympa : 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> cailloux power !
> 
> 
> On a aussi fait (autre groupe) l'instance lvl40 (le manoir) en mode exploration (donc lv45), option 1.
> ...


Alors est-ce que c'est moi ou on peut renommer ses mobs en necro ?  ::love:: 

Sinon des petits conseil sur le necro ? Pour l'instant comme dit hier je le joue quasi que baton pour faire de laoe sur les packde mob et resister grace à la regen de vie du sort 2. Mais c'est d'un chiant à jouer. J'ai un switch dague/focus pour plus de DPS mono cible avec un peu de substain avec le focus.

En sort perso j'ai pris le PUITS DU SANG ! ( ::trollface::  remember me en sortie fournaise des lamentation sur GW1 avec les canards) en heal, la bébête ombre qui ""tank"" au cac, la bebette devoreur qui ""DPS"" / snare a distance et le sceau de la sauterelle car +10% de vitesse tout le temps c'est sympa. PAs encore d'élite débloquer mais je compte jouer la liche à terme.

----------


## Elidjah

Sinon, sans risque ni prise d'empreinte rectale, http://www.gamefly.co.uk/Download-Gu...on-UK/5003825/. 62 euros quand même.

Au delà de çela,on a fait les catacombes d'Ascalon mode histoire endre canards. Bin vindiousse c'est chaud du croupion... Je me demandais d'ailleurs si les rez multiples étaient une partie du jeu des instances des Guild Wars. Parce que on y est arrivé mais tellement laborieusement que j'ai ressenti une certaine frustation. J'aime bien moi gonfler le torse en finissant un dongeon, là j'en suis ressorti humblement.

----------


## Ivan Joukov

> Sinon des petits conseil sur le necro ? Pour l'instant comme dit hier je le joue quasi que baton pour faire de laoe sur les packde mob et resister grace à la regen de vie du sort 2. Mais c'est d'un chiant à jouer. J'ai un switch dague/focus pour plus de DPS mono cible avec un peu de substain avec le focus.
> 
> En sort perso j'ai pris le PUITS DU SANG ! ( remember me en sortie fournaise des lamentation sur GW1 avec les canards) en heal, la bébête ombre qui ""tank"" au cac, la bebette devoreur qui ""DPS"" / snare a distance et le sceau de la sauterelle car +10% de vitesse tout le temps c'est sympa. PAs encore d'élite débloquer mais je compte jouer la liche à terme.


 Je suis petit niveau mais je joue dague / dague en solo avec en compétences de barre la grosse aoe autour de moi, la chouette et le sceau de puissance. Ca donne un énorme dps en monocible, du leech de vie et si un pack de mob je lance les aoe + soin aoe.

 En groupe je switch baton.

----------


## Voodoom

GW2 à prix canard : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/71...e-Guild-Wars-2

----------


## Elma

> Je viens de faire acheter le jeu à un pote via MMOGA, qu'on m'a fortement déconseillé (ok j'ai absolument pas pris compte de l'avis des canards j'avoue)
> En gros si tu peux te permettre d'acheter via CB ça marche niquel, par contre paypal c'est la galère total donc je déconseille ( le site te demande une photo de toi, de tes passeports, de ta famille, de ton sexe, ect... ) 
> Bref on a payé via cb et arrivée de la clé en 2mn , (même si on a mit 10mn à s'en rendre compte... Elle était dans les spam ).
> Le jeu est à 50E dessus.


J'ai été dessus j'ai tenté l’achat mais le problème c'est que leur putain de plateforme CB ne marche pas avec la mienne. Aucune idée du pourquoi du comment. J'ai causé avec le service clientèle en ligne (en anglais le seul dispo) et ils m'ont annulé tout ça facilement.) C'est pas si craignos que ça en à l'air. Mais j'ai l'impression que ce putain de Moneybooker ne marche pas avec ma CB. Étrange et énervant.

----------


## Vaaahn

> Sinon, sans risque ni prise d'empreinte rectale, http://www.gamefly.co.uk/Download-Gu...on-UK/5003825/. 62 euros quand même.
> 
> Au delà de çela,on a fait les catacombes d'Ascalon mode histoire endre canards. Bin vindiousse c'est chaud du croupion... Je me demandais d'ailleurs si les rez multiples étaient une partie du jeu des instances des Guild Wars. Parce que on y est arrivé mais tellement laborieusement que j'ai ressenti une certaine frustation. J'aime bien moi gonfler le torse en finissant un dongeon, là j'en suis ressorti humblement.


Idem ici. Surtout pour les amoureux, on a tellement wipé qu'on est allé mangé entre temps ... jusqu'à trouvé un méchante technique de sioux pour séparer les amoureux à tout jamais et les éclater un à un easy twizy!  ::ninja:: 
Je sens que je vais pas faire mon fier pour le second donjon (et je parles pas du troisème avec une fin à ce qu'on m'a dit imbitable).

----------


## Icebird

> Sinon, sans risque ni prise d'empreinte rectale, http://www.gamefly.co.uk/Download-Gu...on-UK/5003825/. 62 euros quand même.
> 
> Au delà de çela,on a fait les catacombes d'Ascalon mode histoire endre canards. Bin vindiousse c'est chaud du croupion... Je me demandais d'ailleurs si les rez multiples étaient une partie du jeu des instances des Guild Wars. Parce que on y est arrivé mais tellement laborieusement que j'ai ressenti une certaine frustation. J'aime bien moi gonfler le torse en finissant un dongeon, là j'en suis ressorti humblement.



Idem là, on a même abandonné, gavé par les wipes multiples et la difficulté affolante de l'instance. On a décidé de revenir plus tard, avec des builds fait exprès pour et non pas nos builds pve ou pvp à peine modifiés.

----------


## dang

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/86e9765...f7b979314e.jpg


Opa gangnam style !!!  :;):

----------


## Godmichou

> Opa gangnam style !!!


+1

----------


## Madvince

> Idem ici. Surtout pour les amoureux, on a tellement wipé qu'on est allé mangé entre temps ... jusqu'à trouvé un méchante technique de sioux pour séparer les amoureux à tout jamais et les éclater un à un easy twizy! 
> Je sens que je vais pas faire mon fier pour le second donjon (et je parles pas du troisème avec une fin à ce qu'on m'a dit imbitable).


C'est chaud hein avec 

Spoiler Alert! 


les amants

 ...  ::trollface:: 


Spoiler Alert! 


Il faut utiliser les rochers pour les faire tomber et les séparer.
Nous on avait réussi à les bloquer un par un avec les portes qui s'ouvrent avec les interrupteurs au sol. Il faut de la coordination !

----------


## Fredk

> En sort perso j'ai pris le PUITS DU SANG ! ( remember me en sortie fournaise des lamentation sur GW1 avec les canards) en heal


J'ai bien ri à ce souvenir plein de délicatesse  ::):

----------


## olih

De toute manière en instance, les cailloux c'est la vie  :tired: .
Cette phrase prend tout son sens pour le 

Spoiler Alert! 


boss final du Donjon lv60

  ::love:: .

Pour les Instances / Donjons en mode histoire :
- Les catacombes (lv30) on une bonne ambiance mais le Donjon est loin d'être simple. Avec un poil d'habitude, ça passe.
- Le manoir (lv40) par la suite est comment dire  :tired:  court et pas spécialement difficile 

Spoiler Alert! 


à part peut être le golem au début et encore

. On arrive à la fin de manière un peu abrupte.
- Chez les choux fleurs (lv50) : c'est la fête aux aoe, putain de mago du cauchemard mais si on connait un peu, ça passe... sauf 

Spoiler Alert! 


pour ma part le boss final, va falloir que je la retente

  :tired: .
- Dans les mines Draguerre (lv60) : alors le donjon n'est pas simple, mais l'ambiance est fantastique 

Spoiler Alert! 


(le discours  ::love:: )

, les golems sont super chiant à tuer, les boss sont chiant MAIS 

Spoiler Alert! 


le boss final est génial et simple à comprendre CAILLOUX !

.

PS: Il ne faut pas hésiter des fois, à se laisser mourir surtout quand le tp est dans la salle d'à coté (mais prévenir ses coéquipiers histoire qu'ils n'essaient pas de vous rez).
PPS: ça peut couter cher en réparation d'armure.
PPPS: si vous trouvez le mode histoire trop dur, éviter comme la peste le mode explo  ::O: . Là ça fait mal.

----------


## BlackFox

> Alors est-ce que c'est moi ou on peut renommer ses mobs en necro ? 
> 
> Sinon des petits conseil sur le necro ? Pour l'instant comme dit hier je le joue quasi que baton pour faire de laoe sur les packde mob et resister grace à la regen de vie du sort 2. Mais c'est d'un chiant à jouer. J'ai un switch dague/focus pour plus de DPS mono cible avec un peu de substain avec le focus.
> 
> En sort perso j'ai pris le PUITS DU SANG ! ( remember me en sortie fournaise des lamentation sur GW1 avec les canards) en heal, la bébête ombre qui ""tank"" au cac, la bebette devoreur qui ""DPS"" / snare a distance et le sceau de la sauterelle car +10% de vitesse tout le temps c'est sympa. PAs encore d'élite débloquer mais je compte jouer la liche à terme.


Je suis pas encore haut niveau donc pas encore débloqué le slot élite mais je me suis fait 2 build :
- un pour le solo
- un quand je joue en groupe

----------


## Aglaure

Pour les catacombes le mode histoire est franchement simple, mais c'est normal de rater au début, par contre suffit que quelqu'un a dejà fini une ou deux fois l'instance, ben il va connaitre les ptites astuces et ça passera pour tout le monde sans aucun problème. Pour le mode exploration, je ne sais pas...j'ai du mal à imaginer comment on peut le réussir mais faut croire que c'est possible en lisant les forums; a mon avis faut juste avoir un bon jeu de jambes et savoir comment prendre chaque groupe, mais selon moi le donjon en mode explo n'est pas fait pour des levels 35, au moins 45 pour avoir un meilleur stuff qui empeche de se faire two shoot.

----------


## Rave_master

Salut les canards,

Je joue actuellement avec une voleuse et j'adhère vraiment au style de combat mais il y a un truc qui me chiffonne, c'est la compétence qui permet de voler. Je remarque que je l'utilise très peu car elle est très aléatoire et c'est dure de lire la description quand un troll de six mètre de haut menace de t'enfoncer comme un piquet dans le sol.  ::(:  

Je voulais savoir dans quel cas vous utilisiez cette compétence et s'il y a un moyen d’appréhender le sort qui la remplacera.

----------


## Az'

> Sinon, sans risque ni prise d'empreinte rectale, http://www.gamefly.co.uk/Download-Gu...on-UK/5003825/. 62 euros quand même.
> 
> Au delà de çela,on a fait les catacombes d'Ascalon mode histoire endre canards. Bin vindiousse c'est chaud du croupion... Je me demandais d'ailleurs si les rez multiples étaient une partie du jeu des instances des Guild Wars. Parce que on y est arrivé mais tellement laborieusement que j'ai ressenti une certaine frustation. J'aime bien moi gonfler le torse en finissant un dongeon, là j'en suis ressorti humblement.


Le boss de fin et ses AOE qui one-shot direct  ::wub::

----------


## Adu

Dites, y a des nouvelles pour la migration de serveurs ? J'ai râté la réception de mon jeu, et je me retrouve à pas pouvoir rejoindre mes topains sur le même serveur  ::(:

----------


## Zepolak

> Dites, y a des nouvelles pour la migration de serveurs ? J'ai râté la réception de mon jeu, et je me retrouve à pas pouvoir rejoindre mes topains sur le même serveur


La rumeur dit que des mecs de Roche de l'Augure et de Fort Ranik migrent sur Place de Vizunah (pour être dans le camp des winners tout ça)  :tired: 

Non pas de migration en vue à l'heure actuelle. Le nouveau serveur FR (Pierre Arborea) a de toute façon été pris d'assaut.

----------


## Adu

Grmbllll .... suis sur Fort Ranik (pas de jeux de mots surtout) ... Et je veux aller piquer une tête dans la Mer Verte

----------


## Drayke

> La rumeur dit que des mecs de Roche de l'Augure et de Fort Ranik migrent sur Place de Vizunah (pour être dans le camp des winners tout ça)


Et pour réserver le nom de domaine Place-de-Vizunah.fr  ::trollface::

----------


## Madvince

Super.. encore moins de place pour aller en WvW quoi... ils ont réfléchi avant ?

----------


## Gordor

> La rumeur dit que des mecs de Roche de l'Augure et de Fort Ranik migrent sur Place de Vizunah (pour être dans le camp des winners tout ça)


serieux ? pfffff

----------


## mrFish

> serieux ? pfffff


C'est surtout super crétin. Vu que de toutes façon là ils font des équilibrages et que je pense que les serveurs "plus faible" se rencontreront plus souvent en McM...

----------


## Drayke

> C'est surtout super crétin. Vu que de toutes façon là ils font des équilibrages et que je pense que les serveurs "plus faible" se rencontreront plus souvent en McM...


Exactement, ceux qui gagnent aujourd'hui sont promis à un avenir de souffrance. Bref, on est dans la merde, et en plus on récupère les lows de Fornik. 

Ca va être rigolo le WvW.  ::ninja::

----------


## Gordor

en meme temps quelle idée de gagner les premiers jours de WvW. Vous pouviez pas faire un effort et vous ramasser une belle gamelle histoire que tous les idiots se barrent ailleurs ?
C'est malin tiens !

----------


## mrFish

> en meme temps quelle idée de gagner les premiers jours de WvW. Vous pouviez pas faire un effort et vous ramasser une belle gamelle histoire que tous les idiots se barrent ailleurs ?
> C'est malin tiens !


On a voulu montrer notre gros e-pen*s  ::'(: 
Et les canards sont en parti responsable de cet état de fait. Putain on est des pgm  ::'(:

----------


## Maximelene

Euh... vous pensez pas que c'est plutôt de l'ironie de la part de Zepolak ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Drayke

> Vous pouviez pas faire un effort et vous ramasser une belle gamelle histoire que tous les idiots *se barrent* ailleurs ?


se *TIRENT* ailleurs, on dit.  ::ninja:: 







> Euh... vous pensez pas que c'est plutôt de l'ironie de la part de Zepolak ?


Sisi c'est évident, mais connaissant les cocos il doit y avoir une part de vrai tout de même  ::|:

----------


## mrFish

> Euh... vous pensez pas que c'est plutôt de l'ironie de la part de Zepolak ?


Tu sais j'pense que certains ont du migrer sur Vizunah après qu'on leur ai refait le cul en McM.

----------


## Gordor

> Euh... vous pensez pas que c'est plutôt de l'ironie de la part de Zepolak ?


je pense que l'interessé nous le dira, mais en le relisant je ne vois pas trace d'ironie, mais plutot une petite trace de fatigue/tristesse

----------


## Zepolak

> Euh... vous pensez pas que c'est plutôt de l'ironie de la part de Zepolak ?


Dimanche dans l'après-midi, en discutant avec les autres chefs, on n'avait pas plus de 5 membres de l'alliance complète sur chacune des maps.

Ça s'est certes améliorés le soir (CPC+OS+CDD, on était une bonne vingtaine sur Vizunah) mais quand tu vois si peu de personnes d'une si grosse alliance entrer en RvR, tu commences à te poser des questions. Surtout que c'est une dégradation -encore- des conditions d'entrée.

Après, c'est une rumeur que j'ai colportée. On verra bien ce soir : un lundi n'est pas un dimanche. Rumeur foireuse ou fondée, on le verra assez vite.

Ouais, la fatigue traduit bien mon état d'esprit hier (connecté après 6h d'attente et déconnecté après 1h).

----------


## Troma

Pour ma part Zepo, j'ai lead un raid Grand Cross composé de WL+FM+FY+STORM sur la map Cimefroides. On était a peu pres 20

----------


## Zepolak

> Pour ma part Zepo, j'ai lead un raid Grand Cross composé de WL+FM+FY+STORM sur la map Cimefroides. On était a peu pres 20


Alors que chacune des guildes de l'alliance pourrait poser un groupe de 20-30, on doit prendre 3 ou 4 guildes pour avoir ça à l'heure actuelle. Si ce n'est pas triste.  :tired: 

Le seul avantage que je vois à la situation est que c'est une excellente occasion pour les guildies des différentes guildes de jouer ensemble, partager & apprendre à se connaître.

Edit : quand j'ai eu accès au panneau de score sur Lointaines Cimefroides en début de soirée, Vizunah gérait bien sur cette map. Je pense que vous avez fait du beau travail  ::):

----------


## Muan

Pour info vous avez combien d'influence points chez CPC là?

----------


## olih

> Pour info vous avez combien d'influence points chez CPC là?


 >400k.
:edit: Si on parle bien des même points  :tired: .

----------


## Troma

Thx  ::):  oui c'était des combats vraiment durs, surtout le passage des charges contre les positions elevées des 4 trebuchets protegés par 30 mecs. Je raconte ça ici :

http://www.grandcross.fr/forum/discu...s-de-bataille/

----------


## Adu

Question conne pour les migrations : j'ai crée un perso lvl 1 juste pour réserver mon nom mais pas sur le bon serveur, maintenant que y a de la place où je veux aller, je suis contraint de rester sur le premier serveur que j'ai choisi ? Même si je le delete ?  ::(: 
Je précise que je l ai crée, et j ai pas joué avec, j'attends de pouvoir aller sur le bon serveur

----------


## Gordor

il faudra passer par la migration de serveur (qui était gratuite dernièrement, je ne sais pas si c'est toujours le cas)

----------


## Darkfire8

Personnellement j'aimerais beaucoup entrer en Mcm mais je n'ai pas encore réussi depuis la sortie. Donc je prend mon mal en patience en profitant du PVE...

----------


## Adu

> il faudra passer par la migration de serveur (qui était gratuite dernièrement, je ne sais pas si c'est toujours le cas)


Ah ok, et la migration peut se faire vers n'importe quel serveur ? Ou juste vers les serveurs à faible pop ? (si tant est qu'il existe encore des serveurs à faible pop)

----------


## Madvince

> Alors que chacune des guildes de l'alliance pourrait poser un groupe de 20-30, on doit prendre 3 ou 4 guildes pour avoir ça à l'heure actuelle. Si ce n'est pas triste. 
> 
> Le seul avantage que je vois à la situation est que c'est une excellente occasion pour les guildies des différentes guildes de jouer ensemble, partager & apprendre à se connaître.
> 
> Edit : quand j'ai eu accès au panneau de score sur Lointaines Cimefroides en début de soirée, Vizunah gérait bien sur cette map. Je pense que vous avez fait du beau travail


Est ce que l'on va être contraint  de scinder les guildes de l'alliance sur plusieurs serveurs pour pouvoir jouer ensemble en WvW ?
Est ce que tout va se calmer au bout d'un mois sur la surcharge des serveurs FR?
Franchement je me pose déjà la question de mon avenir sur Vizunah (et même GW2) si je ne peux accéder au WvW quand je le veux avec les canards ....

----------


## mikelion

Je me connecte au premier essai au McM !!!! .... de bonne heure le matin.

----------


## Kurita

Y'aura moins de monde après le premier mois grat... Ah mince.  ::ninja::

----------


## Pitnany

Je votre contre l'immigration des kikoolol sur notre beau serveur !
Plus sérieusement plus de jeu pour moi depuis dimanche: la Poste a paumé mon colis Amazon (avec la register key dedans)
Soyez sages en attendant

----------


## Zepolak

> Est ce que l'on va être contraint  de scinder les guildes de l'alliance sur plusieurs serveurs pour pouvoir jouer ensemble en WvW ?


Ce n'est pas les guildes de l'alliance qui causent la surcharge vu qu'on arrive même pas à rentrer.

----------


## darkmanticora

Perso, j'ai suivi mon frangin sur Cercle de feu, et j'ai pu test le Mcm pour la premiere fois ce weekend (contre fort ranik hier il me semble d'ailleurs  ::P: ), et c'est vraiment trippant !
Hier apres-midi j'ai du jouer 3 heures en MCm alors qu'a la base je suis pas un mega fan du pvp !

Sur cercle de feu j'attend rarement plus d'1h en heure de pointe pouvoir rentrer en Mcm.

Par contre, je pensais que la file d'attente etait pour la map Mcm en general, mais de ce que j'ai pu test y'a une file d'attente par map en fait ? (j'etais sur la map 1, j'ai voulu aller sur la map 2 et ca m'a proposé de me mettre en file d'attente).
Vous confirmez ?

Du coup ca veut dire qu'il y'a 600 joueurs par carte ? (ce que j'entend par carte c'est chaque camp par serveur)

----------


## Zepolak

Les FMs ont fait se balader leur présents sur l'ensemble d'une map un coup, dispatchés pour évaluer la population du serveur, et ils estiment que la population de chaque serveur est à peu près de 100 personnes, sur chacune des maps.

Ça me paraît loin d'être improbable, je n'ai jamais vu de méga-bus plus grand que 50 personnes en face de moi.

----------


## Eltoro

Le McM ... J'ai pu le tester à peine une heure après avoir auparavant attendu plus de 3h   :tired: 

Le potentiel peut être énorme mais par contre c'est dommage de voir que des batailles de 30 contre 30 voir plus .. J'aimerai voir des petites escarmouches de 5 vs 5 pour la prise d'un camp par exemple. Pour l'instant j'ai pas vu mais bon ça devrait arriver c'est que le début  ::): 

Par contre c'est un gros bordel désorganisé les bastons de fort.. Y a tellement de monde qu'on comprend plus rien.. Je suis bien content d'être en distance parce qu'au CaC la durée de vie doit pas accéder 10 sec vue tous les AOE qui sont balancés à la seconde  ::O:

----------


## darkmanticora

En fait les petites escarmouches j'en ai vu pas mal autour des gros point chaud  ::): 

Qd des mec essaient de revenir soit pour défendre soit pour attaquer, du coup ca fait de petites embuscades c'est assez marrant  ::):

----------


## Hasunay

> Le McM ... J'ai pu le tester à peine une heure après avoir auparavant attendu plus de 3h


3heures d'attente ça va ... Hier je me suis mis en attente vers 14heures j'ai quitter vers 19heures et j'étais toujours pas pris.

D’ailleurs le système d'entré est aléatoire ou faut coucher avec quelqu'un pour rentrer ? Dites moi je suis prêt à tout XD

----------


## nitoo

Heuu dites voir, je me connecte là tranquilou, me disant que j'vais prendre un ou deux levels entre deux .psd pour le boulol et une fois dans le jeu, le bouzin est quasi en mode slideshow (8fps grand MAX).

Hier, tout allait bien (j'ai pas un foudre de guerre, mais je me contentais de mes 20fps de moyenne) et évidemment, le seul truc qui a changé entre temps c'est un petit patch téléchargé juste avant de me co. Y'en a d'autres qui sont dans le même cas ?
J'ai beau zoner ailleurs, c'est tout le jeu qui rame totalement sans aucune raison. Encore une fois, hier soir, avant le patch, tout allait bien.

EDIT : Ok, après avoir relancé 3 fois le jeu, c'est bon. Je... ok. Soit.

----------


## mrFish

> Heuu dites voir, je me connecte là tranquilou, me disant que j'vais prendre un ou deux levels entre deux .psd pour le boulol et une fois dans le jeu, le bouzin est quasi en mode slideshow (8fps grand MAX).
> 
> Hier, tout allait bien (j'ai pas un foudre de guerre, mais je me contentais de mes 20fps de moyenne) et évidemment, le seul truc qui a changé entre temps c'est un petit patch téléchargé juste avant de me co. Y'en a d'autres qui sont dans le même cas ?
> J'ai beau zoner ailleurs, c'est tout le jeu qui rame totalement sans aucune raison. Encore une fois, hier soir, avant le patch, tout allait bien.


Tu joues sur un fixe ou un portable ?

----------


## Eltoro

Personnellement depuis la MAJ d'hier, j'ai eu 5 ou 6 crash avec retour sur le bureau à chaque fois que je passais un portail Asura  ::O: 

Je testerai la MAJ des fichiers ce soir en espérant que le problème soit réglé  ::sad::

----------


## nitoo

> Tu joues sur un fixe ou un portable ?


Fixe. Q6600 + 560Ti + 4Gb DDR2.

Je suis bien conscient que le jeu est très gourmand en CPU, surtout si on a un vieux modèle comme moi, m'enfin ça reste un quad core et je fais tourner tous les derniers jeux sans soucis, donc BON. Faudrait voir à pas trop déconner quand même.

----------


## Kurita

> Le potentiel peut être énorme mais par contre c'est dommage de voir que des batailles de 30 contre 30 voir plus .. J'aimerai voir des petites escarmouches de 5 vs 5 pour la prise d'un camp par exemple. Pour l'instant j'ai pas vu mais bon ça devrait arriver c'est que le début


Si tu veux du 5 vs 5 tu vas pas en World vs World.

----------


## Icebird

> Heuu dites voir, je me connecte là tranquilou, me disant que j'vais prendre un ou deux levels entre deux .psd pour le boulol et une fois dans le jeu, le bouzin est quasi en mode slideshow (8fps grand MAX).
> 
> Hier, tout allait bien (j'ai pas un foudre de guerre, mais je me contentais de mes 20fps de moyenne) et évidemment, le seul truc qui a changé entre temps c'est un petit patch téléchargé juste avant de me co. Y'en a d'autres qui sont dans le même cas ?
> J'ai beau zoner ailleurs, c'est tout le jeu qui rame totalement sans aucune raison. Encore une fois, hier soir, avant le patch, tout allait bien.
> 
> EDIT : Ok, après avoir relancé 3 fois le jeu, c'est bon. Je... ok. Soit.


J'ai eu ce symptôme après avoir pris la main à distance sur mon pc. Une fois parce que j'avais oublié de désactiver la prise en main, et qu'elle limite à mort les capacités graphiques de la machine, et une fois je sais pas trop pourquoi, j'ai dût redémarrer le pc pour que çà refonctionne. Dans les deux cas, c'était juste après une prise en main, et çà affectait tous les jeux en 3D.

----------


## HBK

'jour tout le monde.

Serait-il possible qu'un caneton dévoué accepte le lâcher le jeu deux secondes et fournisse ses impressions/avis sur le jeu, de préférence de façon argumentée ?

J'ai parcouru vite fait les 15 dernières pages de ce topic et je n'ai rien vu de tel. Si quelqu'un a déjà rédigé un pavé de ce genre, merci d'en fournir le lien.

J'aime bien lire des avis de joueurs, surtout sur un jeu aussi attendu  ::):

----------


## lokham

> 'jour tout le monde.
> 
> Serait-il possible qu'un caneton dévoué accepte le lâcher le jeu deux secondes et fournisse ses impressions/avis sur le jeu, de préférence de façon argumentée ?
> 
> J'ai parcouru vite fait les 15 dernières pages de ce topic et je n'ai rien vu de tel. Si quelqu'un a déjà rédigé un pavé de ce genre, merci d'en fournir le lien.
> 
> J'aime bien lire des avis de joueurs, surtout sur un jeu aussi attendu


Hello, essaie de voir le topic V2 a partir du 26 aout ou sinon tu peux acheter le canard pc qui vient de sortir, il y a 4 pages dessus.(Qui ne parle pas des parties PvP ceci dit)

----------


## Vaaahn

> 'jour tout le monde.
> 
> Serait-il possible qu'un caneton dévoué accepte le lâcher le jeu deux secondes et fournisse ses impressions/avis sur le jeu, de préférence de façon argumentée ?
> 
> J'ai parcouru vite fait les 15 dernières pages de ce topic et je n'ai rien vu de tel. Si quelqu'un a déjà rédigé un pavé de ce genre, merci d'en fournir le lien.
> 
> J'aime bien lire des avis de joueurs, surtout sur un jeu aussi attendu


Précise un peu tes expériences d'autres MMO, tes attentes de celui-ci, ça permettrait d'orienter le truc et de pas faire un pavé de 50 ligne (parce que je pourrais le faire facilement  :Cigare: ) avec la moitié qui t'intéresse pas.

----------


## Tomaka17

> 'jour tout le monde.
> 
> Serait-il possible qu'un caneton dévoué accepte le lâcher le jeu deux secondes et fournisse ses impressions/avis sur le jeu, de préférence de façon argumentée ?
> 
> J'ai parcouru vite fait les 15 dernières pages de ce topic et je n'ai rien vu de tel. Si quelqu'un a déjà rédigé un pavé de ce genre, merci d'en fournir le lien.
> 
> J'aime bien lire des avis de joueurs, surtout sur un jeu aussi attendu


Tu prends un MMO classique (type WoW), tu enlèves :
 - les zones surchargées de mobs
 - les capitales minuscules (remplacées par des capitales gigantesques)
 - le fait de devoir aller chercher et rendre les quêtes
 - la course au stuff (à qualité et level égal, toutes les armes et armures ont les mêmes stats)
 - l'individualisme entre joueurs (à aucun moment le fait qu'un autre joueur soit à côté de toi peut te pénaliser)
 - le fait qu'un joueur HL roule sur les zones bas niveau
 - l'ennui pendant la réalisation des quêtes
 - la montée en niveau qui prend des plombes et passe obligatoirement par le PvE
 - le niveau minimum pour accéder à certaines parties du jeu
 - le fait de devoir se taper de longs trajets en monture/flypath
 - le fait qu'un groupe doive être constitué de tank/heal/DPS
 - les scammers/gold sellers/mecs qui insultent/etc.

En gros tu enlèves tout ce qui est chiant

...et tu as Guild Wars 2

----------


## Zepolak

> Si tu veux du 5 vs 5 tu vas pas en World vs World.


Ce n'est pas vrai. La variété de jeu est énorme en 3W. Sauf que le 5v5 va se trouver aux alentours d'objectifs plus petits que les forts ou tours et c'est bien logique. 

Ce sera autour des caravanes de dolyaks et des camps. On a passé 2-3h avec les canards à jouer à cache-cache samedi avec un groupe d'ennemi supérieur à nous en skill individuel et en cohésion mais ayant le désavantage du terrain (on a posé deux balistes et un chariot à fléche dans le camp et on a pris l'avantage en faisant ça).




> 'jour tout le monde.
> 
> Serait-il possible qu'un caneton dévoué accepte le lâcher le jeu deux secondes et fournisse ses impressions/avis sur le jeu, de préférence de façon argumentée ?
> 
> J'ai parcouru vite fait les 15 dernières pages de ce topic et je n'ai rien vu de tel. Si quelqu'un a déjà rédigé un pavé de ce genre, merci d'en fournir le lien.
> 
> J'aime bien lire des avis de joueurs, surtout sur un jeu aussi attendu


Plutôt que de pondre un pavé explicatif, il serait plus pertinent de faire une réponse adaptée à ton expérience. Tu as déjà fait du MMO ? Wow ? Ou Guild Wars ? Tu cherches du PvE, du PvP ? Tu aimes quoi ?

----------


## SetaSensei

> [...]


Et tu rajoutes tous les inconvénients d'une nouveau MMO (instabilité, lag, features pas terminées, accès PvP bouché, ...).

En gros, si tu aimes les MMOs actuels mais pas les petits trucs pas améliorés depuis au moins WoW : groupe obligatoire pour partager l'xp, obligation de visiter une ville - prendre les quêtes - les rendre, craft binaire (recette orange = je uppe, verte : peut être, croise les doigts), nullité de l'intérêt des zones en dessous de ton level ou encore inutilité d'un joueur qui n'est pas niveau maximum, alors GW2 pourrait te plaire.

Par contre, on retrouve ce qu'il y a toujours eu dans la franchise à quoi il faut s'habituer : tu as très vite des points, des tokens ou des composants ... Mais il en faut énormément pour que ça soit réellement intéressant.
L'avantage est que le farm (oui, il y a du farm, ceux qui uppent leur métier le savent bien) est facilité avec les évènements dynamiques et leur volume monstrueux de mobs.

----------


## HBK

Bah ce qui m’intéresse c'est vos avis de joueurs à vous. Moi je suis un gros casu du MMO qui a commencé avec WoW (et qui n'a jamais dingé, c'est pour dire ...) et qui joue maintenant un peu à TOR. Mais comme je viens de le dire, OSEF de ma life, ce sont vos avis qui m'intéressent  ::):

----------


## Shinpokomon

Alors, l'hv, il marche ?

----------


## Tomaka17

> (oui, il y a du farm, ceux qui uppent leur métier le savent bien)


Cela dit il n'y en aurait probablement pas besoin si l'hotel des ventes fonctionnait
Je suis actuellement à 250 en tailleur (à peu près) sans farmer du tout mais en ayant fait 2/3 achats au comptoir
D'ailleurs j'attends qu'il soit à nouveau fonctionnel pour finir de monter ce métier, il me manque des stocks de compos bleus


Sinon (presque) aucun rapport mais ça pourrait intéresser certaines personnes : http://www.guildwars2guru.com/news/7...ys-and-feasts/

---------- Post added at 15h11 ---------- Previous post was at 15h10 ----------




> Alors, l'hv, il marche ?


D'après les rumeurs "il fonctionne partout sauf sur certains serveurs", et nous faisons partie de ces "certains serveurs"

----------


## Shinpokomon

::(:   ::(:

----------


## Madval

Petite vidéo PVE low level sans prétention de mon Necromancer réalisé plus pour tester fraps in game que pour le skill  :;):  J'adore ce jeu !  ::):

----------


## SetaSensei

> Bah ce qui m’intéresse c'est vos avis de joueurs à vous. Moi je suis un gros casu du MMO qui a commencé avec WoW (et qui n'a jamais dingé, c'est pour dire ...) et qui joue maintenant un peu à TOR. Mais comme je viens de le dire, OSEF de ma life, ce sont vos avis qui m'intéressent


J'adore GW2.
Pas dans le sens "OMG du jamais vu !!11!oneone!" mais genre "Ca y est, enfin un MMO où tu peux faire quelque chose sans avoir à en chier pendant x temps afin d'être potable".
Le levelling est court : je suis 53 en jouant pas mal mais pas comme une brute et il y a beaucoup de 80 qui se promènent déjà.
La découverte est vraiment sympa et encouragée : récompense quand on a tout visité dans une zone, "points de vue" vraiment bien placés et très jolis à voir.
De très bonnes idées auxquelles peu de développeurs ont pensé. Jumping puzzles en premier.
Et puis une vraie narration avec des personnages vraiment intéressants et parfois bien marrants, les chapitres sont parfois épiques (

Spoiler Alert! 


l'attaque de l'Arche que j'ai eue avec l'order of whisper et Tybalt qui se sacrifie à la fin, c'était beau

).
En casu t'as de quoi t'amuser pendant longtemps, sachant que juste avec l'histoire perso, t'as de la replay value.

----------


## Shinpokomon

Ya tellement d'exploration que j'ai du passer 1 heure dans une putain de grotte, et sortir sans le trésor  ::'(:

----------


## Niarf

Je n'arrive vraiment pas a voir comment lvler aussi vite, je joue que des petites sessions chaque soir (environ 2 3 heures et encore) mais je ne suis que lvl 13, et mis à part les evenements aléatoires qui n'apparaissent pas si souvent que ca, je me contente de me ballader en butant du monstre et en attendant lesdits events....

Je dois surement m'y prendre mal, mais disons que la cueillette/craft&co, meme si ca fait xp, ca ne m'interesse pas, donc quelles sont les autres options?

Ps : je me repete je dois mal m'y prendre!

----------


## Kayato

Perso je prend mon temps et c'est balade (exploration à 100%), event quand j'en rencontre et les coeurs. Ca monte à un rythme plutôt régulier. Après il ne faut pas hésiter à aller dans les zones de même level/level inférieur des autres races pour prendre de l'xp rapidement.

Je fais de la récolte mais pas encore de craft, mais c'est pas ca qui me fait leveler rapidement.

Par contre je n'attends jamais un event, je vais vers un coeur/panaorama et si je croise un event j'y participe.

----------


## olih

On a fini le donjon sylvari avec des canards  :Emo: .
On a tombé le dernier boss relativement facilement, 

Spoiler Alert! 


et folain n'a même pas essayé de rez le 3e vu que le 4e est tombé 2s après  ::ninja:: 


Par contre le 3e boss (celui avec les chiens) était encore plus buggué qu'hier  :tired: . 

Spoiler Alert! 


Il s'est tp vers le pont reconstruit pour ceux qui voient  ::O: 

 et on l'a fini 

Spoiler Alert! 


avec 3 persos changé en chat

, transfo non réversible sans revenir buter un 

Spoiler Alert! 


chiot

 qui bien sur se trouvait à l'autre bout de la map...
Du coup :


Par contre on est rentré en groupe dans le donjon du premier coup  :Emo:

----------


## Lee Tchii

> D'ailleurs le système d'entré est aléatoire ou faut coucher avec quelqu'un pour rentrer ? Dites moi je suis prêt à tout XD


Faut que tu me donnes tous tes verts  ::ninja:: 
D'après quelqu'un sur l'autre sujet, à vérifier, le fait de passer dans une zone de dépassement te tue ta place en liste d'attente.

Hier mon ami sur Maguuma a mis 10 minutes pour y entrer. Et le système de guilde y fonctionnait avant nous ...

----------


## Vaaahn

Comme dit Kayato, pour leveler, fait les zones à 100% (panorama, coeur, point remarquable ...) ça permet de bien monter et hésite pas à aller voir les zones bas lvl des autres race en passant par l'arche du lion. Les évents, tu les croiseras aléatoirement et c'est ça qui fait le charme surtout si tu fais des petites sessions. Ça te laissera l'illusion que c'est vraiment aléatoire et tu verras rarement deux fois le même 

Spoiler Alert! 


(au lieu d'être désabusé et de farmer les-dits events...)

.

----------


## lokham

> Je n'arrive vraiment pas a voir comment lvler aussi vite, je joue que des petites sessions chaque soir (environ 2 3 heures et encore) mais je ne suis que lvl 13, et mis à part les evenements aléatoires qui n'apparaissent pas si souvent que ca, je me contente de me ballader en butant du monstre et en attendant lesdits events....
> 
> Je dois surement m'y prendre mal, mais disons que la cueillette/craft&co, meme si ca fait xp, ca ne m'interesse pas, donc quelles sont les autres options?
> 
> Ps : je me repete je dois mal m'y prendre!


Le but etant de prendre plaisir a jouer, je vois pas le problème. Certains etaient lv80 des les 28 aout, d'autres le seront dans 1 mois. C'est pas grave. Si tu prends plaisir, c'est l'important. 

Ps : ceci dit le craft fait partie des plaisirs qui rapportent. Et le fait de pouvoir "experimenter" est sympa.

Edith : les quetes de l'histoire perso rapportent beaucoup d'xp egalement

----------


## Anonyme7383

> Comme dit Kayato, pour leveler, fait les zones à 100% (panorama, coeur, point remarquable ...) ça permet de bien monter et hésite pas à aller voir les zones bas lvl des autres race en passant par l'arche du lion. Les évents, tu les croiseras aléatoirement et c'est ça qui fait le charme surtout si tu fais des petites sessions. Ça te laissera l'illusion que c'est vraiment aléatoire et tu verras rarement deux fois le même 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> (au lieu d'être désabusé et de farmer les-dits events...)
> 
> .



J'ai vu plus haut qu'il y a moyen d'entrer dans la zone bas-level d'autres races par l'arche du lion?

Comment on fait?

----------


## Niarf

C'est justement un peu le souci, on erre dans la grande plaine a savoir ce qui va nous tomber dessus, sans savoir ou aller ni que faire en attendant, l'exploration ca va bien 5 min.

Mais comme le diront certains, ce n'est peut etre pas un jeu pour moi, je ne sais pas, mais ca laisse quand meme un grand vide autour de soi, sans rien d'expliquer ni d'indiquer.

C'est mon ressenti du jeu hein, donc faut pas voir ca comme un jugement, il a l'air vraiment bien juste qu'on se sent tres...perdu au début.

----------


## Zepolak

> C'est mon ressenti du jeu hein, donc faut pas voir ca comme un jugement, il a l'air vraiment bien juste qu'on se sent tres...perdu au début.


Est-ce que tu t'es lancé sur ton histoire personnelle ? (Le truc en haut à droire)

----------


## Tynril

> J'ai vu plus haut qu'il y a moyen d'entrer dans la zone bas-level d'autres races par l'arche du lion?
> 
> Comment on fait?


Dans ta capitale, il y a un Portail Azura vers l'Arche du Lion, et à l'Arche du Lion, il y a des portails vers toutes les capitales, à partir desquelles tu peux rejoindre les zones bas level des autres races.  ::):

----------


## Niarf

> Est-ce que tu t'es lancé sur ton histoire personnelle ? (Le truc en haut à droire)


Oui oui j'ai déja commencé, mais ca reste un peu sans saveur le début (je joue Asura Elem), on les enchaine sans vraiment trop y penser, et l'histoire est relativement soporifique (peut etre que les autres races ca doit etre un peu plus sympa je ne sais pas).

Mais je devrais test les autres classes aussi, histoire de savoir quel perso je veux vraiment monter si le coeur m'en dit.

----------


## Kayato

Niarf qu'est ce que tu recherches dans un MMO ? Car pas d'exploration, pas de craft, pas de récolte ?

---------- Post added at 16h14 ---------- Previous post was at 16h12 ----------




> Dans ta capitale, il y a un Portail Azura vers l'Arche du Lion, et à l'Arche du Lion, il y a des portails vers toutes les capitales, à partir desquelles tu peux rejoindre les zones bas level des autres races.


Et pour faire des économies pour aller à l'arche du lion, il faut passer par les brumes  ::): , c'est gratuit.

----------


## Niarf

Bah le PvP de masse / pve (plus trop fan des heures passé en donjon, mais ca détend).

Le craft n'a jamais été mon truc dans un MMO, c'etait plus une souffrance qu'autre chose.

Quand à l'exploration, théoriquement tu le fais déja en Pve, c'est juste qu'arpenter la meme zone pour trouver le plus petit bout de brindille qui t'indique que t'a déclencher un panorama, je trouve ca juste limite comme carotte pour xp.

----------


## HBK

> J'adore GW2.
> Pas dans le sens "OMG du jamais vu !!11!oneone!" mais genre "Ca y est, enfin un MMO où tu peux faire quelque chose sans avoir à en chier pendant x temps afin d'être potable".
> Le levelling est court : je suis 53 en jouant pas mal mais pas comme une brute et il y a beaucoup de 80 qui se promènent déjà.
> La découverte est vraiment sympa et encouragée : récompense quand on a tout visité dans une zone, "points de vue" vraiment bien placés et très jolis à voir.
> De très bonnes idées auxquelles peu de développeurs ont pensé. Jumping puzzles en premier.
> Et puis une vraie narration avec des personnages vraiment intéressants et parfois bien marrants, les chapitres sont parfois épiques (
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> ...


Thx.

Je ne cherche pas forcément une raison d'acheter le jeu (ou de ne pas l'acheter, vu comment je n'aurai pas le temps d'y jouer  ::ninja:: ).

Je m'intéresse juste aux avis de joueurs sur un jeu qui fait quand même pas mal parler de lui  :;):

----------


## SetaSensei

> Bah le PvP de masse / pve (plus trop fan des heures passé en donjon, mais ca détend).
> 
> Le craft n'a jamais été mon truc dans un MMO, c'etait plus une souffrance qu'autre chose.
> 
> Quand à l'exploration, théoriquement tu le fais déja en Pve, c'est juste qu'arpenter la meme zone pour trouver le plus petit bout de brindille qui t'indique que t'a déclencher un panorama, je trouve ca juste limite comme carotte pour xp.


Pourquoi "la même zone" ?
Si t'as traversé toute la zone Asura, va voir les autres zones du même level que toi. Peut être que tu y trouvera ton compte.

----------


## Niarf

Bah disons que sans les posts du dessus, je ne savais pas par ou on pouvait rejoindre lesdites zones, la carte est peut etre détaillée, mais pas assez a mon gout, donc je voyageais entre la ville azura et la province a coté pour les différentes quetes  & co...mais jamais au dela, les portails des villes ne disent pas réellement ou ca t'emmene, sans devoir y aller, pour voir que tu viens de mettre les pieds dans une zone 30 45 par exemple.

Et puis évoluer seul, ca n'aide pas non plus dans un MMO je le concois  ::):

----------


## Maximelene

> Quand à l'exploration, théoriquement tu le fais déja en Pve, c'est juste qu'arpenter la meme zone pour trouver le plus petit bout de brindille qui t'indique que t'a déclencher un panorama, je trouve ca juste limite comme carotte pour xp.


C'est pas vraiment comme ça que ça marche...

----------


## Kayato

Effectivement. Le premier truc en pve c'est de parler aux pnj avec l'icône de longue-vue (je n'ai plus le nom). Ils te donneront alors un aperçu de la prochaine zone sur laquelle tu arrives avec souvent un petit background pour expliquer les conflits ou demande d'aide des divers pnj (sous forme d'icone coeur). Ils te révéleront aussi les points de panorama et les sites remarquables à découvrir.

----------


## Arckalypse

J'ai acheté le jeu ce WE, j'y ai joué un peu le temps de up lvl 8 deux personnages, mais je me fais vraiment chier, le début est réputé être un peu pénible ou je suis incompatible avec GW 2 ?

Honnêtement et sans vouloir troller, je ne vois pas ce que ce jeu a de bien par rapport à d'autres mmorpg récents, pour l'instant je vois que des combats bordéliques avec des effets qui saturent l'écran, des zones ratatinnées sans champs de vision, un perso imposé complètement niais (merci pour le nécromancien bisounours imposé  ::(:  ), des quêtes publiques dont on comprend pas grand chose vu qu'on les prend souvent en cours de route et où tout le monde bastonne du mob sans se parler/grouper, y a bien que l'aspect WvW qui a l'air de sortir du lot mais jsuis pas sur d'avoir la motivation pour aller jusque là...

Bref hyper déçu pour l'instant.

----------


## Maximelene

> un perso imposé complètement niais (merci pour le nécromancien bisounours imposé  )


Gnein ?

Il n'y a rien d'imposé sur ton personnage...

----------


## Shinpokomon

Tu as perdu 60€.

La prochaine fois, juste renseignes-toi, car la apparemment, non seulement tu n'apprécies pas le jeu, mais tu ne sais absolument pas de quoi tu parles.

----------


## Arckalypse

> Gnein ?


Ben je joue un nécromancien, c'est un peu les boules que je me fasse imposer un discours complètement neuneu de loyal bon que ne renierais pas un paladin. Elle est où la dimension rpg si le jeu décide pour moi de ce qu'est mon personnage ?

----------


## Kurita

Et puis tu peux y aller tout de suite en WvW si tu veux.

----------


## Arckalypse

> mais tu ne sais absolument pas de quoi tu parles.


C'est ma première impression, et c'est très négatif, peut être que s'améliore après... Où alors je suis blasé de tout  ::):

----------


## PsykoShima

> ..bla , y a bien que l'aspect WvW qui a l'air de sortir du lot mais jsuis pas sur d'avoir la motivation pour aller jusque là...


Te sens pas obligé ça fera moins de monde dans la file.  :Cigare: 

Troll à part, pousse un peu plus ta découverte, libère tes chakras et entre en osmose avec gw2...




> Où alors je suis blasé de tout


Possible, j'en connais un pareil. La rage engendre la rage, faut réapprendre à apprecier les choses. :D

----------


## Arckalypse

> Troll à part, pousse un peu plus ta découverte, libère tes chakras et entre en osmose avec gw2...


Je vais essayer, ne serait ce que pour avoir l'impression de rentabiliser un peu mon investissement.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Une idée de quand le jeu sera à nouveau disponible à la vente ?  :Emo:

----------


## Zepolak

> loyal bon


Ce jeu n'est pas Baldur's Gate. Ni ses descendants spirituels. Et contrairement à SWTOR, vous n'allez pas avoir l'occasion de jouer un 'méchant'. En ce qui concerne la 'campagne principale', et bien qu'elle soit superbement bien écrite pour un MMO, c'est une trame de MMO. 

Spoiler Alert! 


Vous allez sauver le monde !



Rien que The Witcher I est à des années-lumières en richesse, complexité & possibilités. Mais c'est un jeu solo.

----------


## Skiant

L'histoire des chapitres du premier était aussi très bisounours, en plus. C'est pas comme si GW avait une réputation de jeu adulte avec plein de violence et de personnages torturés.

----------


## Périclès

> Tu as perdu 60€.
> 
> La prochaine fois, juste renseignes-toi, car la apparemment, non seulement tu n'apprécies pas le jeu, mais tu ne sais absolument pas de quoi tu parles.


Ou peut-être qu'il n'a tout simplement pas apprécié le jeu?Moi non plus d'ailleurs...
C'est encore autorisé par ici?

----------


## Shinpokomon

Tu sais lire ?

C'est autorisé tu sais  :;):

----------


## mrFish

> J'ai acheté le jeu ce WE, j'y ai joué un peu le temps de up lvl 8 deux personnages, mais je me fais vraiment chier, le début est réputé être un peu pénible ou je suis incompatible avec GW 2 ?
> 
> Honnêtement et sans vouloir troller, je ne vois pas ce que ce jeu a de bien par rapport à d'autres mmorpg récents, pour l'instant je vois que *des combats bordéliques avec des effets qui saturent l'écran*, des zones ratatinnées sans champs de vision, un perso imposé complètement niais (merci pour le nécromancien bisounours imposé  ), des quêtes publiques dont on comprend pas grand chose *vu qu'on les prend souvent en cours de route* et où tout le monde bastonne du mob* sans se parler/grouper*, y a bien que l'aspect WvW qui a l'air de sortir du lot mais jsuis pas sur d'avoir la motivation pour aller jusque là...
> 
> Bref hyper déçu pour l'instant.


La saturation en population actuelle aide pas pour l'effet bordel ambiant.

Les Evènements faut faire gaffe mais souvent t'as les npc qui parlent entre eux avant le début de l'event, tu peux suivre l'histoire comme ça et souvent c'est des chaines d’évènements, c'est sympa après avoir défendu un camp d'entendre les npc qu'ils vont se venger et récupérer leurs potes, puis de les suivre jusqu'au prochain évènement dynamique.
Tu peux même déclencher des évènements dynamique en parlant à certains NPC (souvent ils t'abordent ou essayent de capter ton attention).

Sinon un truc pour le groupe : c'est vraiment juste pour la communication quand on joue avec des potes, ça n'apporte AUCUN avantage supplémentaire en terme de jeu, l'xp est partagé peu importe que l'on soit en groupe ou non.

----------


## Zepolak

> Ou peut-être qu'il n'a tout simplement pas apprécié le jeu?Moi non plus d'ailleurs...
> C'est encore autorisé par ici?


C'est non seulement autorisé mais aussi encouragé. 

Faut pas faire trop attention à Shinpokomon, il a des réponses désagréables depuis un grand nombre de page.

----------


## SetaSensei

On peut peut être être un peu bourrin quand on joue Charr.
Mais ça s'arrête là.

De toutes façons le seul nécromancien que j'ai rencontré dans l'histoire, c'est peut être le PNJ plus bisounours de tous (à part Logan qui est quand même bien cliché "paladin sauveur amoureux de la reine mais non pas du tout c'est mon honneur qui parle"  :tired:  ).
L'histoire est rigolote et se laisse suivre avec des moments vraiment sympas. Ca s'arrête là. 

Si tu veux du choix et de l'implication dans l'histoire, joue à un rpg solo. Tu y trouvera bien plus ton compte.

----------


## Arckalypse

> L'histoire des chapitres du premier était aussi très bisounours, en plus. C'est pas comme si GW avait une réputation de jeu adulte avec plein de violence et de personnages torturés.


Ouais mais moi je savais pas tout ça, j'ai à peine joué au premier opus  ::'(: 

Je pensais naïvement que si on me proposait de jouer un nécromancien, de choisir ma trame personnelle, je pourrais éviter de me retrouver dans la guimauve du Chevalier de Pardaillec.

C'est pas rédhibitoire non plus, si par la suite le scénario tient la route et se montre intéressant, ça peut être sympa.

----------


## Say hello

> Ben je joue un nécromancien, c'est un peu les boules que je me fasse imposer un discours complètement neuneu de loyal bon que ne renierais pas un paladin.


Un nécromancien c'est par définition quelqu'un qui pratique le spiritisme et l'invocation d'esprit maléfique, pas un sorcier paranoïaque conspirateur avec un complexe de supériorité et une tendance naturelle à la misanthropie.  :tired: 

Être "bon loyal" envers son royaume et l'avenir de son espèce n'interdit pas d'être nécromancien, et réciproque  ::P:

----------


## SetaSensei

> Ou peut-être qu'il n'a tout simplement pas apprécié le jeu?Moi non plus d'ailleurs...
> C'est encore autorisé par ici?


Ca n'engage que moi mais :

Beaucoup n'aiment pas.
Ou n'aimeront pas.

Certains seront ceux qui sortent de WoW et espère la même chose mais n'osent pas le dire, ceux qui veulent une histoire comme dans SWTOR mais dans du medfan ou encore ceux qui sortent de 7 ans dans une grotte à ne jouer qu'à GW1 en GvG et voulaient la même chose mais avec une mise à jour graphique.
Et d'autre qui n'accrocheront pas, parce que les Guild Wars, c'est quand même particulier, même si le 2 se rapproche des canons du genre.

Ca fait un paquet de monde.
Et d'autant moins de monde dans la file pour le 3W.  ::trollface::

----------


## Aghora

> La saturation en population actuelle aide pas pour l'effet bordel ambiant.


Tu l'as dis : les events sont, de fait, très faciles. Alors tu lances quand même tes sorts histoire d'avoir une bonne médaille, même si tu te dis que ta participation aux dégats est de 1%. 
Pour les escortes, c'est pire : on est plus de dix et dès qu'on voit des méchants arriver paf! BROBROUBROUUMMMBROUWIISSHH(aaarrrr)POUMPOUMTACPIFP  AFBRBRBOUM(non mais ils sont morts c'est b...)BROUPAFBROUMBROUM ! BROUM BROUM !

Voilà.

----------


## Arckalypse

> Un nécromancien c'est par définition quelqu'un qui pratique le spiritisme et l'invocation d'esprit maléfique, pas un sorcier paranoïaque conspirateur avec un complexe de supériorité et une tendance naturelle à la misanthropie.


J'invoque des esprits maléfique pour sauver le chien de toto ?  :tired:

----------


## HBK

> Si tu veux du choix et de l'implication dans l'histoire, joue à un rpg solo. Tu y trouvera bien plus ton compte.


On peut penser ce qu'on veut de TOR, surtout en tant que "MMO", mais faut reconnaitre qu'il propose un bon petit scénar' avec la plupart des classes.

Je peux comprendre que certains espèrent trouver un niveau équivalent (ou en tout cas un minimum travaillé) dans d'autres "MMO" qui proposent eux aussi un scénario (peut-être sans le voice over et tout ce qui coute cher, mais ça ne fait pas tout).

----------


## SetaSensei

> On peut penser ce qu'on veut de TOR, surtout en tant que "MMO", mais faut reconnaitre qu'il propose un bon petit scénar' avec la plupart des classes.
> 
> Je peux comprendre que certains espèrent trouver un niveau équivalent dans d'autre "MMO" qui proposent eux aussi un scénario (peut-être sans le voice over et tout ce qui coute cher, mais ça ne fait pas tout).


Je n'ai pas été au bout de l'histoire de SWTOR donc je ne sais pas ce que ça donne à la fin.
Pour autant, Anet n'a pas à rougir niveau mise en scène. 
Certes, l'histoire est beaucoup plus light. Mais il y a énormément d'embranchements et quand on atteint le niveau 50, il y a quelques chapitres épiques (oui, oui, je radote, mais j'ai fait 

Spoiler Alert! 


l'invasion de L'arche du Lion

 hier et vraiment j'ai trouvé ça bien fait).

----------


## Tynril

> Et pour faire des économies pour aller à l'arche du lion, il faut passer par les brumes , c'est gratuit.


Ah pas con, effectivement, en plus c'est un bon gain de temps. Merci.

Pour moi GW2 c'est un MMO sans tout ce qui est pénible. On peut faire ce qu'on veut quand on veut, jouer avec qui on veut, progresser de n'importe quelle activité, et s'arrêter et reprendre n'importe quand sans risquer de devoir "rattraper" ses potes (et sans devoir se réabonner, tiens). L'exploration m'a scotché par rapport à un ce que je connaissais. La grotte 

Spoiler Alert! 


au sud-est de l'Arche du Lion,

 avec 

Spoiler Alert! 


le fantôme du pirate et

 le jumping puzzle de 45 minutes, c'est du bonheur pour moi qui adorait essayer d'accéder aux coins inaccessibles d'un WoW à l'époque où les montures volantes n'existaient pas encore.

Quant à l'histoire, j'ai lu je sais plus où un article de blog récemment sur la narration dans GW2 comparée à celle de TOR ou de SW, qui disait en gros que ce le système de GW2 fonctionnait mieux grâce à une meilleure gestion du timing. Dans TOR, toutes les quêtes sont cinématiques et doublées, que ce soit celles qui sont très importantes et font évoluer l'histoire, ou celles qui ne font que du "remplissage", tout est au même niveau. Du coup, aucune emphase n'est faite sur ce qui compte vraiment. Dans GW2, le système d'histoire qui s'offre dans un format différent du reste du PvE est très convainquant, je trouve, car on ne fait pas ça en permanence, et quand on le fait, on sait que c'est important, et on y prête bien plus attention.

Il me manque encore de jouer avec des gens civilisés (je suis sur Mer de Jade, pour le moment), et de tester du même coup les fonctionnalités de guilde et de groupe (genre le WvW organisé), mais jusque là, c'est le coup de foudre.

----------


## Setzer

> Pour les escortes, c'est pire : on est plus de dix et dès qu'on voit des méchants arriver paf! BROBROUBROUUMMMBROUWIISSHH(aaarrrr)POUMPOUMTACPIFP  AFBRBRBOUM(non mais ils sont morts c'est b...)BROUPAFBROUMBROUM ! BROUM BROUM !



Pas besoin de voir des méchants pour ça, généralement en escorte, le moindre lapin/cerf/raton laveur qui passe dans un périmètre de moins de 50m déclenche un festival son et lumière.

----------


## darkmanticora

> Je n'ai pas été au bout de l'histoire de SWTOR donc je ne sais pas ce que ça donne à la fin.
> Pour autant, Anet n'a pas à rougir niveau mise en scène. 
> Certes, l'histoire est beaucoup plus light. Mais il y a énormément d'embranchements et quand on atteint le niveau 50, il y a quelques chapitres épiques (oui, oui, je radote, mais j'ai fait 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> l'invasion de L'arche du Lion
> 
>  hier et vraiment j'ai trouvé ça bien fait).



Hey question !
Je vois bien l'interet de faire l'histoire pour chaque race, car l'histoire est vraiment propre a chaque race c'est ca ? (peut importe la classe ?)
Par contre refaire l'huistoire d'une race en choisissant d'autres réponses ou embranchment ca changera pas du tout au tout si ?

Parce que sinon y'a pas assez d'emplacement de perso  ::P:

----------


## Bazlnga

> Pas besoin de voir des méchants pour ça, généralement en escorte, le moindre lapin/cerf/raton laveur qui passe dans un périmètre de moins de 50m déclenche un festival son et lumière.


Bizzarement dans les premières zones Charr il n'y a personne pour faire les quêtes de groupe. 

J'ai même réussi à en rater une hier, on était 2 pour défendre un camps  :Emo: 

Par contre du côté humain, c'est effectivement soirée disco.

----------


## Say hello

> J'invoque des esprits maléfique pour sauver le chien de toto ?


Et cueillir des carottes.

Il faut bien survivre, même si ça paraît paradoxal pour un nécromant.

----------


## Bazlnga

> Parce que sinon y'a pas assez d'emplacement de perso




 ::trollface::

----------


## Aghora

> Hey question !
> Je vois bien l'interet de faire l'histoire pour chaque race, car l'histoire est vraiment propre a chaque race c'est ca ? (peut importe la classe ?)


J'ai l'impression que suivant ton passé, il y a quelques détails qui changent. Et comme le passé est différent suivant la classe...

----------


## Setzer

> J'ai l'impression que suivant ton passé, il y a quelques détails qui changent. Et comme le passé est différent suivant la classe...


C'est le cas, en humain si tu choisi le background parents inconnus ou soeur disparue, l'arc scénaristique change (en tout cas vers le début).

Par contre j'ai l'impression que les options de passé différent en fonctions des races et non des classes.

----------


## Aghora

> Par contre j'ai l'impression que les options de passé différent en fonctions des races et non des classes.


Toi aussi t'as eu la possibilité de regretter de pas avoir bossé dans un cirque ?

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

*Petite piqûre de rappel :* 

*Quelle que soit la raison*, je ne veux pas entendre d'insulte ou quelqu'un mal parler sur ce mumble !

Le prochain qui parle mal, à raison ou à tort se prendra un BAN définitif, c'est le premier et dernier avertissement (et je commence à en avoir assez de devoir faire ce genre de rappel)  :tired: 

Je vous invite fortement à lire le premier post duTopic mumble et sa charte.

A bon entendeur...

----------


## Setzer

> Toi aussi t'as eu la possibilité de regretter de pas avoir bossé dans un cirque ?


Oui, soeur disparue, parents inconnus ou regret de ne pas être parti avec un cirque, alors que pour mon O'Mar Charr If les choix étaient différents.

----------


## mrFish

> Oui, soeur disparue, parents inconnus ou regret de ne pas être parti avec un cirque, alors que pour mon O'Mar Charr If les choix étaient différents.


 Oui ces choix influes sur le début de la trame principale et sont différent d'une race à l'autre, la classe n'influe quasi pas (voir pas du tout ?).

----------


## Elma

Jl'ai eu ! 

Par contre votre serveur à l'air bien plein. Y'a des files d'attentes ou des lags? Parce que sinon autant que je prenne un autre FR...

----------


## Kreths

Je change de sujet mais c'est dingue comme la zone des humains surpasse le reste (promontoire divin  ::wub::  ), y compris le skin, j'ai essayé toute les races et vraiment je trouve le jeu énorme juste en jouant humain.

----------


## Lautre

Xénophobe.  ::ninja::

----------


## Marty

> Je change de sujet mais c'est dingue comme la zone des humains surpasse le reste (promontoire divin  ), y compris le skin, j'ai essayé toute les races et vraiment je trouve le jeu énorme juste en jouant humain.


J'ai pas essayé toutes les races mais c'est aussi le sentiment que j'ai.
Je regrette presque d'avoir pris Sylvari... La capitale est putain de mal branlé en plus.

----------


## ouk

> *Petite piqûre de rappel :* 
> 
> *Quelle que soit la raison*, je ne veux pas entendre d'insulte ou quelqu'un mal parler sur ce mumble !
> 
> Le prochain qui parle mal, à raison ou à tort se prendra un BAN définitif, c'est le premier et dernier avertissement (et je commence à en avoir assez de devoir faire ce genre de rappel) 
> 
> Je vous invite fortement à lire le premier post duTopic mumble et sa charte.
> 
> A bon entendeur...


Was passiert?

----------


## Marty

> Tu l'as dis : les events sont, de fait, très faciles. Alors tu lances quand même tes sorts histoire d'avoir une bonne médaille, même si tu te dis que ta participation aux dégats est de 1%. 
> Pour les escortes, c'est pire : on est plus de dix et dès qu'on voit des méchants arriver paf! BROBROUBROUUMMMBROUWIISSHH(aaarrrr)POUMPOUMTACPIFP  AFBRBRBOUM(non mais ils sont morts c'est b...)BROUPAFBROUMBROUM ! BROUM BROUM !
> 
> Voilà.


Ahah, c'est trop ça.
Mais c'est trop bon...  :Emo:

----------


## Kemper

J'ai une question. Extrêmement constructive.
Vous jouez tous des nanas ? Ou vous êtes tous des nanas ?

 ::ninja::

----------


## Alchimist

Ascalon et la Kryte sont, à mes yeux, les deux plus belles régions, ensuite vient celle des Asura. 
Mais Ascalon, pour son automne immuable et son contraste entre les ruines de l’après fournaise et le stigmate, reste celle que je préfère.

----------


## Marty

Ascalon, Eden, GW1,  :Emo:

----------


## Avik

> C'est justement un peu le souci, on erre dans la grande plaine a savoir ce qui va nous tomber dessus, sans savoir ou aller ni que faire en attendant, l'exploration ça va bien 5 min.


C'est un peu le soucis quand on ne veut faire que du pve au début (comme moi).
Et en plus j'ai des gros trous d'XP j'arrive pas a up.

En fait je sais quoi faire je rush les coeurs mais une fois finit t'en reviens a faire du gros grind pour avancer.
(ou faire une recherche avancée pour trouver les zones de départ des autres races et te spoiler un éventuel rerol)

Un mec m'a dit : quand t'en a marre du pve tu fait du pvp quand t en a marre du craft quand t en a marre de l'explo etc... c'est génial t'a plusieurs jeux en un.

Sauf si t'en a pas marre, Sauf que si faire des napperons en dentelle virtuelle, n'est pas ta tasse de thé, ou si tu préfère pvp plus tard un fois le pve clean, ben tu es dans la merde tu doit faire cette foule de petites choses qui conditionne ton avancée.

----------


## Elma

Dites y'a une solution pour l'erreur 42, celle du Firewall ? 

J'en ai pas en plus. A part mon routeur freebox peut etre mais bon j'y crois moyen j'y ai jamais touché. 

Je suis sous Avast, mais meme quand je lui ferme sa tronche, ça marche toujours pas.

Any idea ? Désolé si on a déjà posé la question 20 fois.

----------


## Xolo

> Dites y'a une solution pour l'erreur 42, celle du Firewall ? 
> 
> J'en ai pas en plus. A part mon routeur freebox peut etre mais bon j'y crois moyen j'y ai jamais touché. 
> 
> Je suis sous Avast, mais meme quand je lui ferme sa tronche, ça marche toujours pas.
> 
> Any idea ? Désolé si on a déjà posé la question 20 fois.


En fait c'est leur serveur d'authentification qui est dans les choux, rien de plus il suffit de patienter.  :;):

----------


## Vaaahn

Vu juste après le reset du 3W la nuit dernière lors du retour à l'arche du lion ...



J'ai continué à les voir ainsi pendant 20-30 secondes et c'était la même pour tout le monde ...  :tired:  ANET nous trolleraient-ils?

----------


## Say hello

> Ascalon, Eden, GW1,


La Fournaise.  :Emo:

----------


## kaizo

C ' est un bug referencé le fait de pouvoir crée un perso mais au momment de le confirmé tu a un message d' erreur qui te dit que ta une connection moisie , que t habite dans un campus , bref que c est possible de finir la creation de ton perso ?

----------


## Elma

> En fait c'est leur serveur d'authentification qui est dans les choux, rien de plus il suffit de patienter.


okay ! Merci de ta réponse. (Toujours ces foutus serveurs d'authentification ! Toujours eux ! )

----------


## Tomaka17

Je suis un peu frustré par les zones de PvE HL

Lorsque j'y suis allé pour la première fois (jeudi/vendredi dernier), au bout  de 20 mètres je suis tombé sur une mission d'escorte ayant pour but de capturer un avant-poste
Une fois réussi on l'a défendu contre les hordes de zombies qui tentaient de le reprendre, puis on a continué vers l'avant-poste suivant, toujours en suivant les PNJs et l'event
En faisant cette escorte je suis passé à côté d'un event avec un boss à tuer, d'un autre event avec un autre PNJ à escorter qui fait des fouilles, et enfin d'un troisième où il fallait récolter des objets
Pendant une bonne heure je me suis baladé sur la map en suivant les events qui s'enchainaient les uns après les autres de manière totalement fluide, et j'avais presque l'impression de me faire submerger d'events, d'être dans une zone vraiment vivante

À ce moment-là je me suis "woaw, c'est exactement comme le WvW mais en PvE, avec les zombies à la place des joueurs ennemis, je sens que je vais passer des heures et des heures ici"


Et depuis j'y suis retourné ...et c'est vide
Pas vide de joueurs mais vide d'events
En gros ce qu'il se passe c'est qu'un mec dit sur le chat "event à tel endroit", je me téléporte à côté, je fais l'event (qui me rembourse à peine le prix du TP), et ensuite j'attends traquillement 2 à 5 minutes qu'un mec nous signale un autre event sur le chat tout en me baladant à droite à gauche au cas où j'en trouverais un moi-même (ce qui n'arrive jamais)
Je sais pas si c'était un coup de chance à ma première venue, mais j'ai l'impression qu'il ne se passe pas grand chose en réalité. Par exemple l'écran à droite me dit que le pacte prépare une attaque sur la zone machin truc, mais au bout de 10mn d'attente l'attaque n'est toujours pas partie.


Le fait que beaucoup d'events d'escorte soient buggés n'est certainement pas étranger à ce problème

Je sais pas si vous avez plutôt ressenti ma première ou ma seconde impression, mais ArenaNet a le pouvoir de rendre ces zones soit vraiment épiques (autant que le WvW) soit totalement nazes

----------


## kaizo

bon ,  :tired:  Apres 30 minute a spam et juste apres avoir posté  ::|:  

Ca marche  :;):  

Juste pour etre sur , on a pas une taupe de chez arena sur le fofo  ::huh::

----------


## azruqh

J'étais tranquillement en train de reroll mon guerrier quand, dans la vallée de la reine, j'ai eu à trois ou quatre reprises un gros placard en plein milieu de l'écran où on me demandait : 'qui est le moa et qui est l'homme ?' et où on me proposait de répondre 'gauche', 'centre' ou 'droite'. Vous allez peut-être me trouver un peu simple mais j'avoue que je n'ai pas compris de quoi il s'agissait, d'autant moins d'ailleurs que la fenêtre ne pouvait être ni fermée ni réduite. Mais qu'est-ce que c'est que ce bins ?!!  ::|:

----------


## Tomaka17

> J'étais tranquillement en train de reroll mon guerrier quand, dans la vallée de la reine, j'ai eu à trois ou quatre reprises un gros placard en plein milieu de l'écran où on me demandait : 'qui est le moa et qui est l'homme ?' et où on me proposait de répondre 'gauche', 'centre' ou 'droite'. Vous allez peut-être me trouver un peu simple mais j'avoue que je n'ai pas compris de quoi il s'agissait, d'autant moins d'ailleurs que la fenêtre ne pouvait être ni fermée ni réduite. Mais qu'est-ce que c'est que ce bins ?!!


Il y a un event où tu dois répondre aux devinettes des enfants, tu devais être dedans sans le savoir

----------


## azruqh

> Il y a un event où tu dois répondre aux devinettes des enfants, tu devais être dedans sans le savoir


Bon. Ok. Merci de ta réponse Tomaka. ... Y a moyen de les buter, les enfants ?  ::ninja::

----------


## yggdrahsil

Simple question pour Tomaka: C'est toi Tomka/troma ou je ne sais quoi ? Qui est arrivé 80 hier ou avant hier et qui parle souvent sur le canal de guilde ?

----------


## Troma

Ah non je suis pas Tomaka  ::):

----------


## Tomaka17

> Simple question pour Tomaka: C'est toi Tomka/troma ou je ne sais quoi ? Qui est arrivé 80 hier ou avant hier et qui parle souvent sur le canal de guilde ?


Oui, ce vil floodeur qu'est Tokma c'est bien moi  ::wacko::  (le pseudo Tomaka étant déjà pris)

Mais je décline toute responsabilité vis à vis de ce que Tokma a pu dire dans le /g

----------


## Voodoom

Retour de l'erreur 42, impossible de créer mon reroll  ::lol:: 

---------- Post added at 21h43 ---------- Previous post was at 21h36 ----------

Nan mais sérieux ils ont encore renversé du café sur la multiprise ou quoi  ::(:

----------


## Gordor

Après avoir lu les 2 dernières pages j'ai vraiment l'impression de pas jouer au même jeu que certains.
Je suis level 27, fait une zone 0-15 complète, à peine commence ma première zone 15-25.
Aucun trou d'xp, voir trop (mais je craft. Zéro pvp).
À chaque fois que je me lance dans un truc précis , 1 heure après je ne l'ai toujours pas commencé tellement j'ai trouvé de trucs à faire en chemin.
Je ne sais plus ou donner de la tête !

Ha oui, et les humains à part leur capital, ils sont vraiment naze. Trop niais. Histoire Perso inintéressante. Vive les norns !  ::):

----------


## Maderone

> Après avoir lu les 2 dernières pages j'ai vraiment l'impression de pas jouer au même jeu que certains.
> Je suis level 27, fait une zone 0-15 complète, à peine commence ma première zone 15-25.
> Aucun trou d'xp, voir trop (mais je craft. Zéro pvp).
> À chaque fois que je me lance dans un truc précis , 1 heure après je ne l'ai toujours pas commencé tellement j'ai trouvé de trucs à faire en chemin.
> Je ne sais plus ou donner de la tête !
> 
> Ha oui, et les humains à part leur capital, ils sont vraiment naze. Trop niais. Histoire Perso inintéressante. Vive les norns !


Honnêtement pour moi ça varie. Parfois ça peut rouler tout seul, j'ai toujours un truc à faire, je me rends pas compte du temps passé, et niveau xp ça suit. Et parfois c'est juste la grosse galère, je trouve rien à faire, je fais les coeurs, les ED que je peux et ... Non ça passe pas, je suis en retard. Alors je reviens dans la zone, j'erre sans but à la recherche d'un truc. 
Et j'ai beau me creuser la tête, je ne comprends pas pourquoi, qu'est-ce qui change de ma partie avec tel personnage où tout roulait, à celle-ci où je n'arrive à rien. J'ai l'impression que ça tien plus de la chance qu'autre chose.

----------


## Maximelene

Perso je me suis amusé à faire des zones en plus, donc j'ai généralement 15 niveaux d'avance sur la région où je suis. Quoi que j'ai passé une ou deux zones je crois, pour me diriger vers Orr dès que possible, donc j'ai à peu près rattrapé mon avance.

Si j'me décide pas à retourner dans une zone de bas niveau avant d'atteindre Orr  ::P:

----------


## Nessou

Hé les guerriers, vous pensez quoi du combo épée/hache ?
C'est pas que j'en ai marre de l'espadon  :Cigare:  mais bon.

----------


## Pix402

Phoque, j'px même pas reroll, ça bug.  ::|:

----------


## Elidjah

Chais pas si vous lisez JOL  ::ninja::  mais personnellement, cela m'a un peu dégoutté ces bots en RvR -> http://forums.jeuxonline.info/showthread.php?t=1193627

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> *Petite piqûre de rappel :* 
> 
> *Quelle que soit la raison*, je ne veux pas entendre d'insulte ou quelqu'un mal parler sur ce mumble !
> 
> Le prochain qui parle mal, à raison ou à tort se prendra un BAN définitif, c'est le premier et dernier avertissement (et je commence à en avoir assez de devoir faire ce genre de rappel) 
> 
> Je vous invite fortement à lire le premier post duTopic mumble et sa charte.
> 
> A bon entendeur...


 C'est nos sœurs qui vont être tristes.

----------


## ael

> Hé les guerriers, vous pensez quoi du combo épée/hache ?


C'est ce que j'utilise en ce moment. J'avoue être complètement aux fraises en ce qui concerne le theorycrafting dans GW2 mais je trouve ça plaisant à jouer. Le saut pour se rapprocher, la toupie pour aoe comme un cochon dans les events et a part sur les vétérans je pense pas manquer de dps.

----------


## Itaru

> Hé les guerriers, vous pensez quoi du combo épée/hache ?


C'est très peu esthétique.

----------


## Kayato

> Honnêtement pour moi ça varie. Parfois ça peut rouler tout seul, j'ai toujours un truc à faire, je me rends pas compte du temps passé, et niveau xp ça suit. Et parfois c'est juste la grosse galère, je trouve rien à faire, je fais les coeurs, les ED que je peux et ... Non ça passe pas, je suis en retard. Alors je reviens dans la zone, j'erre sans but à la recherche d'un truc. 
> Et j'ai beau me creuser la tête, je ne comprends pas pourquoi, qu'est-ce qui change de ma partie avec tel personnage où tout roulait, à celle-ci où je n'arrive à rien. J'ai l'impression que ça tien plus de la chance qu'autre chose.


Tu changes bien de zone avec les autres races que la tienne ? Moi j'ai toujours entre 10 et 20 levels de plus que la zone que j'explore.

----------


## Gordor

> Tu changes bien de zone avec les autres races que la tienne ? Moi j'ai toujours entre 10 et 20 levels de plus que la zone que j'explore.


C'est franchement loin d'être une obligation, surtout si tu veux garder un peu le plaisir de la rerollite

----------


## Maderone

> Tu changes bien de zone avec les autres races que la tienne ? Moi j'ai toujours entre 10 et 20 levels de plus que la zone que j'explore.


Bah... On va dire que je monte un gardien, un nécro et un voleur en même temps. Quand l'envie me prend, je change de perso. 
Mais en fait là n'est pas le problème j'ai envie de dire. Avec mon gardien Asura et ma sylvari voleuse, je n'ai jamais eu à changé de la zone qui m'était "imposé". Par imposé, j'entends dans la continuité de la carte. 
Après c'est peut être un problème de carte. Parce que dès que je suis parti dans les maps "champs de Gendarran" et "Kessex Hill" (souviens plus du nom fr) j'ai commencé à patauger. 
Donc c'est pour ça, j'ai l'impression que c'est plus de la chance, de tomber sur les bons trucs aux bon moments.

----------


## geoffroy

Je viens de finir le donjon lvl 80 en mode histoire. 

Spoiler Alert! 


Eh ben c'est pas le meilleur.


J'en dirai pas plus pour pas spoiler ni gâcher l'expérience des autres, mais globalement 

Spoiler Alert! 


j'ai été déçu.

----------


## DARKDDR

> Ha oui, et les humains à part leur capital, ils sont vraiment naze. Trop niais. Histoire Perso inintéressante. Vive les norns !


Ouais mais les humains ont Logan aka BATMAN !

----------


## Rhusehus

> Donc c'est pour ça, j'ai l'impression que c'est plus de la chance, de tomber sur les bons trucs aux bon moments.


En fait j'ai régulièrement ce problème sur 2 persos. Dès que j’arrête de crafter ou que je ne met pas les pieds en 3W, je me retrouve limite en lvl pour la "zone suivante", et oui je bien peu envie d'aller faire d'autres zones, car j'ai 4 autres reroll de prévus.  ::): 

Du coup la bonne technique pour essayer de garder le niveau c'est de vraiment bien chasser les event, surtout en parlant au pnjs qui apellent a l'aide et en surveillant une zone en fin d'event, voir s'il y a une suite.

----------


## trex

> Ca n'engage que moi mais :
> 
> Beaucoup n'aiment pas.
> Ou n'aimeront pas.
> 
> ceux qui sortent de 7 ans dans une grotte à ne jouer qu'à GW1 en GvG et voulaient la même chose mais avec une mise à jour graphique. *un nouveau meta et une repopulation des serveur.*


Un vrai joueur PvP se fout des graphisme (c'est pour les noob PvE  ::ninja::   ::P: ).

----------


## Orhin

> En ce qui concerne la 'campagne principale', et bien qu'elle soit _superbement bien écrite_ pour un MMO, c'est une trame de MMO. 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Vous allez sauver le monde !


Toi tu vas avoir des problèmes.  :tired:

----------


## trex

Des personnes intéressé pour faire la zone secrète de Gendarran ? Vu que c'est plus du combat que de la plateforme celui-là tout seul c'est plus chaud.

----------


## Adu

Bon ben merci aux Millenium d'avoir changé de serveur et de m'avoir libéré de la place :D
Pour info, les migrations se font en 5 minutes chrono, via le client du jeu, et ça se passe sans soucis (pour une fois qu'une migration est aussi rapide, ça vaut la peine de le signaler)

----------


## SetaSensei

> Bon ben merci aux Millenium d'avoir changé de serveur et de m'avoir libéré de la place :D
> Pour info, les migrations se font en 5 minutes chrono, via le client du jeu, et ça se passe sans soucis (pour une fois qu'une migration est aussi rapide, ça vaut la peine de le signaler)


Elles sont toujours gratuites ou pas ?

----------


## Kayato

Oui pour le moment c'est gratuit. Anet fera une annonce quand ca s’arrêtera.

----------


## Le Glaude

Ma 1ère arme exotique 80, et j'peux même pas l'utiliser.  ::zzz:: 



En tous cas la forge mystique, ca peut donner de belles surprises, c'est déjà ca de gagné... Vous savez combien ca peut valoir un truc pareil à la vente ?  ::P:

----------


## trex

> Des personnes intéressé pour faire la zone secrète de Gendarran ? Vu que c'est plus du combat que de la plateforme celui-là tout seul c'est plus chaud.


Je m'auto quote pour remercie Olih qui a répondu à mon invitation en nourrissant les Moa pendant que je lootais le coffre.  ::P: 

---------- Post added at 09h17 ---------- Previous post was at 09h16 ----------




> Ma 1ère arme exotique 80, et j'peux même pas l'utiliser. 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/ed2...5181a3550b.jpg
> 
> En tous cas la forge mystique, ca peut donner de belles surprises, c'est déjà ca de gagné... Vous savez combien ca peut valoir un truc pareil à la vente ?


Tu la forgé à partir de quoi ?

----------


## Le Glaude

> Tu la forgé à partir de quoi ?


4 Armes Rares (Jaune) entre lvl 70-80, Une hache, un marteau, une dague et une épée.

----------


## Marty

> 4 Armes Rares (Jaune) entre lvl 70-80, Une hache, un marteau, une dague et une épée.


Logique pour faire un arc.  ::ninja::

----------


## Le Glaude

Je savais pas sur quoi j'allais tombé, je crois que j'ai eu une chatte monstre au random-craft en fait.  ::ninja::

----------


## trex

En tout cas je te conseil de le vendre rapidement, comme c'est le début tu devrais pas trop avoir de concurrence et pouvoir fixer ton propre prix. Dans la fouller achète des gemmes avec les Po gagné, vu le cour super bas en ce moment (debut du jeu).

----------


## Adu

Non la migration n'est pas gratuite, elle coûte 0 gemmes  ::P: 


Bon ok ....  :tired:

----------


## Drayke

[Insérer ici remarque désobligeante sur la qualité de l'humour contenu dans le commentaire précédent]  ::ninja::

----------


## Antarion

Le Trade Post est up?

----------


## Kemper

Le launcher télécharge 14500 fichiers.....c'est normal  ::huh:: 
Rien de tel chez vous ?

----------


## Flipmode

> Un graphique des recettes de cuisine (*SPOIL* pour les puristes qu'ils veulent rien découvrir)
> 
> http://freeimagehosting.nl/pics/e969...b4f93d85e8.gif


On peut mettre ce genre de post dans ce genre de topic ? histoire que tous les topic fonctionne et donc qu'une section puisse être crée par la suite !

----------


## Adu

Presque tous les jours il me DL ouat mille fichiers, plus rien m'étonne dans le début d'un jeu online, entre les hotfixes, les màj etc ...

----------


## Anonyme1023

Bon, Guild Wars 2 est le premier jeu récent à mettre mon PC à genoux (si on compte pas GTA 4 hein...)
PC qui a 4 Ans...

Ca tombe bien, j'compte claquer mon PEL + Un rein + Un poumon dans un petit i7 3770k et une GTX 680 ce week-end...  ::wub::

----------


## SetaSensei

Pour les derniers qui ont posté et qui ne retrouvent plus leur message et avant qu'il ne me brandissent _L'Aurore_ :

J'ai fais un peu de ménage histoire d'étoffer les threads parallèles de GW2.

Pour rappel : 
Le thread des questions techniques.
Le thread du craft et des composants.
Le craft du fnu, du lulz et du screenshot.

----------


## Erkin_

> J'ai acheté le jeu ce WE, j'y ai joué un peu le temps de up lvl 8 deux personnages, mais je me fais vraiment chier, le début est réputé être un peu pénible ou je suis incompatible avec GW 2 ?
> 
> Honnêtement et sans vouloir troller, je ne vois pas ce que ce jeu a de bien par rapport à d'autres mmorpg récents, pour l'instant je vois que des combats bordéliques avec des effets qui saturent l'écran, des zones ratatinnées sans champs de vision, un perso imposé complètement niais (merci pour le nécromancien bisounours imposé  ), des quêtes publiques dont on comprend pas grand chose vu qu'on les prend souvent en cours de route et où tout le monde bastonne du mob sans se parler/grouper, y a bien que l'aspect WvW qui a l'air de sortir du lot mais jsuis pas sur d'avoir la motivation pour aller jusque là...
> 
> Bref hyper déçu pour l'instant.


Ah... moi aussi j'ai crée mon personnage en pensant pouvoir faire une petite pute et au final je me retrouve avec une tarlouze (bordel la voix de mon personnage...) qui a toute sa place en tant que héros dans un épisode de Walker Texas Rangers.
J'ai pris le réflexe de sauter toutes cinématiques pour conserver ma bonne humeur.

----------


## Maximelene

> Ma 1ère arme exotique 80, et j'peux même pas l'utiliser. 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/ed2...5181a3550b.jpg
> 
> En tous cas la forge mystique, ca peut donner de belles surprises, c'est déjà ca de gagné... Vous savez combien ca peut valoir un truc pareil à la vente ?


Rien. Donne la moi  ::trollface::

----------


## Darkfire8

> 4 Armes Rares (Jaune) entre lvl 70-80, Une hache, un marteau, une dague et une épée.


Je n'arrive pas a lire sur ton image qui est trop petite. Finalement ca vaut le coup?

D'ailleurs, y en a t'il qui peuvent m'expliquer le principe de sacrifier des points de compétence pour des compos  de la forge mystique? Ca vaut le coup ça aussi?

----------


## Horban

Salut, 

Je suis niveau 50 avec mon guerrier humain et j'ai quelques questions.

Pourquoi je suis moche ? 

Non mais c'est vrai je vois des mec niveau 30 passer avec de magnifiques armures/armes, alors que moi je me trimbale avec une fucking armure en cote de maille abimée modé clodo.  ::(: 

J'ai du louper un épisodes je pense... Armures PvP ? PvE ? 

Ah et j'ai une autre question, est-ce que vous auriez un site avec des recettes d'artisanats svp ? Merci !  ::):

----------


## Nessou

En PVP arêne tu peux avoir accès à de beaux skins.

----------


## Elidjah

> Je n'arrive pas a lire sur ton image qui est trop petite. Finalement ca vaut le coup?
> 
> D'ailleurs, y en a t'il qui peuvent m'expliquer le principe de sacrifier des points de compétence pour des compos  de la forge mystique? Ca vaut le coup ça aussi?




Tu peux zoomer l'image du post d'origine en faisant clic-droit / ouvrir dans un nouvel onglet (sous chrome du moins)

----------


## Shura80

> Ah et j'ai une autre question, est-ce que vous auriez un site avec des recettes d'artisanats svp ? Merci !


Tu trouveras tout ce que tu veux ici

----------


## Yro

> Pourquoi je suis moche ?


Déjà fallait pas faire humain  ::ninja:: 

Sinon plus sérieusement le mien était pas terrible pendant longtemps vu que j'ai toujours privilégié les stats au skin pendant mon leveling, mais depuis quelques niveaux ça va mieux.

Il y a les armures culturelles que tu peux avoir dans ta capitale à partir du niveau 30 ou 40, mais ça coûte un rein par piece d'amure.

Pour les recettes je te conseille l'excellent gw2db.com.

----------


## PurpleSkunk

> Pourquoi je suis moche ?


Tu peux aussi faire de la transmutation de pièces d'armure pour pouvoir garder le skin d'une pièce qui te plaît tout en bénéficiant des stats d'une pièce meilleure.

----------


## Arkane Derian

Merci beaucoup Seta pour les nouveaux topics, ça devrait rendre tout ça plus clair. 

*J'en ai profité pour mettre à jour le premier post en regroupant notamment quelques rappels à l'ordre concernant le comportement de chacun ici, sur le mumble ou le chan de guilde. Merci d'y jeter un oeil.*

----------


## Moui

> Salut,
> 
> Je suis niveau 50 avec mon guerrier humain et j'ai quelques questions.
> 
> Pourquoi je suis moche ?


Il faut utiliser les Pierres de Transmutations si tu veux te faire un skin : pour mon skin "antiquité- renaissance", 3 pièces étaient initialement de level 30, deux sont du set humain du premier niveau, le plastron du deuxième niveau, mais via les pierres de transmutation tu peux les améliorer sans perdre le skin :

Je suis très content du plastron, qui complète très bien le tout. Mais il me manque une teinture appropriée pour les manches en mailles soient de la même couleur que les mailles des gants qui est inchangeable  ::|: 
J'ai trouvé des meilleures jambières qui iraient bien...chez l'Ordre des Soupirs, or je suis au Prieuré  ::(: 
Pour mon épée à deux mains, j'économise des points de Karma pour l'épée de Noirfaucon qui reste simple et esthétique à la fois. 
D'ailleurs j'ai découvert la ville de Noirfaucon tout à fait au hasard, la région est très éloignée, même si accessible par un portail au promontoire divin. C'est dommage car cette ville est superbe, ne serait-ce que par ses remparts cyclopéens.
Edit : grilled

----------


## Horban

Merci à tous pour vos conseils. Et merci pour le site. Je suis au boulot là mais je verrai ça ce soir ! 

Sinon effectivement je sais qu'il y a les pierres de transmutation mais je voulais les garder pour quand je serai à un niveau plus élevé. Sinon effectivement, j'aurais jamais du faire un humain. Du coup je vais peut-être me concentrer sur mon Gardien Charr.  ::):

----------


## Elma

Dites y'en à parmis vous qui ont changer leur raccourci? Perso je trouve pas ça pratique le 1/2/3/4/5 et les F1 toussa toussa.

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

> Dites y'en à parmis vous qui ont changer leur raccourci? Perso je trouve pas ça pratique le 1/2/3/4/5 et les F1 toussa toussa.


1/2/3/4 ensuite A/E/R/F j'ai gardé F1/F2 et pour le soin et l'élite je mouse clic.

----------


## Eltoro

> 1/2/3/4 ensuite A/E/R/F j'ai gardé F1/F2 et pour le soin et l'élite je mouse clic.


Tu as mis quoi comme touche pour le straff ??  ::huh:: 

Me dit pas que tu l'utilises pas c'est super utile  ::O:

----------


## Jean Pale

Au hasard Q et D ?  ::ninja::

----------


## darkmanticora

> Tu as mis quoi comme touche pour le straff ?? 
> 
> Me dit pas que tu l'utilises pas c'est super utile


Peut etre, n'aime t'il pas le straff et les paillettes ::ninja::

----------


## Vaaahn

Je reviens juste sur l'histoire de changement de serveur parce qu'il m'est arrivé un truc bizarre hier.
Dans l'après-midi j'étais parti sur Mer de Jade pour retrouver des potes, j'ai fait donc le changement de serveur.
Jade Sea en élevé nickel, j'appuie sur le bouton transfert et là ça se fige. Je laisse faire un peu et il se passe rien. Je altF4 et relance, là un message me dit que le transfert est en court. Dès que je peux me connecter, je rejoins mes potes sans problèmes dans la zone où ils étaient. Je vois leur tête dans le groupe et en face de moi.
Et c'est que ça devient tordu, on se dirige vers l'arche du lion et là on se perd. Le clicl droit portrait rejoindre marche pas  ::|:  . Certains sont en débordement et pas d'autres. On attend bien sagement les invits qu'on reçoit "un peu" après et làs eux se voient tous ... mais moi je suis désespérément seul sur la grand place.

Et là, à ma grande surprise, je remarque que je suis de retour sur le serv Vizunah  ::O:  sans me prévenir, sans que je le veuille  ::huh:: 

Est ce déjà arrivé à quelqu'un?

----------


## Elma

Ah oui j'ai une autre question. Pour l'instant je vais etre mauvais mais j'ai l'impression que mon mesmer, fait pas mal, est super fragile, à pas grand chose comme sorts. A la limite un bon soutient mais bon. 

Je fais un truc de mal? Je précise que je ne suis qu'au début. lvl 14 environ.

Et ok merci pour les raccourcis je vais tester ça !

----------


## Thom'

Est-ce qu'on peut s'envoyer des objets ou du pognon entre persos du même compte ? J'aimerais bien fournir mon reroll de matériaux d'artisanat mais j'ai l'impression que je suis obligé de passer par un intermédiaire.

----------


## Shinpokomon

> Est-ce qu'on peut s'envoyer des objets ou du pognon entre persos du même compte ? J'aimerais bien fournir mon reroll de matériaux d'artisanat mais j'ai l'impression que je suis obligé de passer par un intermédiaire.


Banque ?  :tired:

----------


## darkmanticora

la banque est commune a tous les persos du compte ?  ::):

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

> Tu as mis quoi comme touche pour le straff ?? 
> 
> Me dit pas que tu l'utilises pas c'est super utile


Nié le quoi ?

----------


## Kayato

> Nié le quoi ?


Les touches A et E par défaut, pour se déplacer sur le coté, juste indispensable  ::P:

----------


## HoStyle

> Ah oui j'ai une autre question. Pour l'instant je vais etre mauvais mais j'ai l'impression que mon mesmer, fait pas mal, est super fragile, à pas grand chose comme sorts. A la limite un bon soutient mais bon. 
> 
> Je fais un truc de mal? Je précise que je ne suis qu'au début. lvl 14 environ.
> 
> Et ok merci pour les raccourcis je vais tester ça !


Je suis mesmer lvl 45, et autant de dire tout de suite si tu veux faire de gros dégâts c'est pas la bonne classe. Enfaite tout est dans la subtilité, si tu veux faire des dégâts faut 
-Un maximum de fantasme actif
-Un maximum de confusion sur l'ennemi ( quand l'ennemi lance des sorts ça lui fait des dégâts ) 
-Switcher en permanence pour maximiser tout tes buff/débuff et les fantasmes.
Au final tu vas faire pas mal dégâts mais sur le long terme, et même si tu passes 4 secondes invisible sans te battre l'ennemi morfle grâce à confusion.

Mais effectivement c'est plus du soutien au final. Si tu le trouve trop fragile, joue plus avec torche ou leurre ou au bâton pour pouvoir switch de classe avec un clone, parce que c'est clair que si tu les fais pas "tanker", bah tu crèves vite.
Et je trouve aussi pas mal de sorts pas franchement utiles, mais je pense que c'est parce que je ne sais pas bien m'en servir. Par exemple je trouvais le sort qui retourne les flèches émises par un adversaire contre lui assez useless parce que ça ne dure que trois secondes, mais si tu le fais juste avant qu'un mec tire avec une baliste c'est un carnage.

Après j'ai jamais joué à Guild Wars 1 donc y doit y avoir des mecs qui s'y connaissent bien mieux que moi  ::P:

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

> Les touches A et E par défaut, pour se déplacer sur le coté, juste indispensable


Pas quand tu utilises la souris avec le clic de vision. Ton perso se déplace latéralement aussi à ce moment là

----------


## pikkpi

> Ah oui j'ai une autre question. Pour l'instant je vais etre mauvais mais j'ai l'impression que mon mesmer, fait pas mal, est super fragile, à pas grand chose comme sorts. A la limite un bon soutient mais bon. 
> 
> Je fais un truc de mal? Je précise que je ne suis qu'au début. lvl 14 environ.


Copain!
Petit retour d'expérience sur mon main qui est mesmer aussi (bientôt niveau 30 donc pas encore l'ulti), je joue en Épée x 2 ou Sceptre / Pistolet avec des Mantras en compétences de barre, et perso j'ai pas l'impression de manquer de sorts ni d'être à la ramasse niveau dégâts....

En revanche pour la fragilité je suis d'accord et j'ai galéré assez souvent les quinze premiers niveaux, ne switchant pas assez mes armes pour exploiter au mieux les capacités de la profession : stacker le plus possible la confusion sur ma cible et utiliser les interrupts (si pas sous confusion), gérer la cible des clones le temps de finir ma cible principale et choisir le bon moment pour les faire péter...

----------


## Eltoro

> Pas quand tu utilises la souris avec le clic de vision. Ton perso se déplace latéralement aussi à ce moment là


Tu déplaces ton perso à la souris ?  ::O: 
Tu dois te marrer si c'est le cas pour les puzzles jump  :^_^:

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

> Tu déplaces ton perso à la souris ? 
> Tu dois te marrer si c'est le cas pour les puzzles jump


Je n'ai aucun problème

----------


## pepito

Sinon clic droit et Q/D, ça marche très bien.

----------


## Thom'

> Banque ?


Habile. Pas eu le temps d'aller check ça, merci  :B):

----------


## Eltoro

De toute façon chacun joue de la manière qui lui convient la mieux  :;): 

Pour ma part je ne peux me passer du combo clavier/souris avec clavier pour les déplacements et souris pour le déplacement de caméra

----------


## BlackFox

Je confirme  ::):

----------


## Aerth

> ....



Pour pouvoir PvE tranquillement je te conseil de partir sur un build fantasme avec comme armes épée/épée et baton.

Tu engages le combat avec le 3 du baton, tu switch d'arme, tu utilise le 5 de ton épée, et tu attaque avec les sorts 1 et 2 pendant que tes fantasmes font le boulot. Ils font très très mal.
Dans les talents, vise en priorité celui qui octroie Fureur a tes fantasmes (+20% de chance de critic) et celui qui leurs font infliger 15% de dégâts supplémentaire. Ils sont respectivement dans la branche Duel et Domination.

Avec ça tu pourras rouler sur a peu prêt tout ce que tu trouveras  ::P: .

Je suis moyen convaincu sur les builds confusion par contre, les monstres tapent généralement lentement et la confusion ne fait pas assez de dégâts pour que ça vaille forcement le coup (en PvE en tout cas).

----------


## HoStyle

Marrant je fais totalement l'inverse, faut dire que je joue pour le pvp principalement  ::P: 
Par contre je viens de me rendre compte qu'on est sur le mauvais topic et qu'il faudrait déplacer la discussion si elle continue sur l'autre.

----------


## Gordor

Bon bin ma petite technique pour avoir des compos de craft bas level sans passer ma vie dans les petites zones avec mon main et prendre trop de level par rapport à la zone:
Jouer des rerolls et utiliser leur composants.
C'est con mais au moins je farm pas comme un idiot  ::):

----------


## trex

J'ai tenté de n'utiliser que le straff sur Q et D, pas possible, il me faut tourner en utilisant les Q et D par défaut. Car je ne peut maintenir appuyer en permanence le clic droit de la souris, c'est fatigant pour les muscle a force.

je suis encore en test pour voir comment mieux utiliser les touche du clavier et ceux de la souris.
Un truc sur, j'utilise maintenant R pour le soin, bien plus pratique.

Il faut aussi attribuer cible le plus proche (non binder par defaut), j'ai mis sur B, à voir pas 100% sur.

j'ai mis l'ultime sur V. Idem pas 100% sur, mais je ne voie pas d'autre meilleurs touche (sachant que c'est une compétence qu'on ne spam pas trop, elle peut être un peu plus "loin" que les autre touche). 

J'ai mis la compétence 7 et 8 sur avant/arrière de la souris. Le clic milieu pour faire une esquive.
Me reste la dernière compétence attribué par défaut sur 6  ::|: . pas forcement opti.

Et je n'ai aps encore trouver un bon bind pour faire un 180° (juste ultime pour être réactif dans ses déplacements à pleine vitesse et pas perdre la seconde ou deux à tourner la camera / perso).

----------


## Elma

Merci pour toute vos réponses et techniques sur le mesmer autant PVe que PVP, ça m'a remonté un peu le morale !

 J'me voyais déjà reroll  ::P:

----------


## Troma

"Access Restored" [Incident: 120831-0115"

 ::cry::

----------


## Zepolak

> "Access Restored" [Incident: 120831-0115"


Oh c'est cooool ça  ::): 

Ptain ils auront mis le temps quoi.

T'as tout gardé, ou c'était toi-même avec le changement de mp qui avait bloqué le compte ?

----------


## Troma

J'ai tout gardé, c'était un bug lié a un changement de MDP plus strong. Le serv ma mis un truc random.... une heure après

----------


## Tygra

Retour très (très) rapide sur les zones de fin (sans spoil) : autant graphiquement c'est différent du reste et j'aime plutôt, autant le fonctionnement "je suis dans le bus ou j'ai rien à faire" me pète les nouilles. Sans un pc de guerre c'est juste impossible de *s'amuser*, par contre on enchaine des events à la con pour 300 karma et 1pa70. Avoir un drop sur un mob relève du miracle parce que le bus c'est un spectacle son et lumière.
J'aime pas la pratique et je pense que ça vient d'un design mal fini de la part d'Anet.

----------


## Elma

> Retour très (très) rapide sur les zones de fin (sans spoil) : autant graphiquement c'est différent du reste et j'aime plutôt, autant le fonctionnement "je suis dans le bus ou j'ai rien à faire" me pète les nouilles. Sans un pc de guerre c'est juste impossible de *s'amuser*, par contre on enchaine des events à la con pour 300 karma et 1pa70. Avoir un drop sur un mob relève du miracle parce que le bus c'est un spectacle son et lumière.
> J'aime pas la pratique et je pense que ça vient d'un design mal fini de la part d'Anet.


Meme si on peut critiquer Wow, pourquoi ils ont pas repris un peu le systeme d'instance à 5 ou 10 avec boss à Strat plutot que le coup du bus son et lumière où on pige rien à ce qu'il ce passe ?

----------


## Setzer

Sans doute parce que beaucoup avaient critiqué le système d'instance du premier GW et qu'ils ont voulu prendre le contrepied complet :mesdeuxcentimes:

----------


## Xolo

> Retour très (très) rapide sur les zones de fin (sans spoil) : autant graphiquement c'est différent du reste et j'aime plutôt, autant le fonctionnement "je suis dans le bus ou j'ai rien à faire" me pète les nouilles. Sans un pc de guerre c'est juste impossible de *s'amuser*, par contre on enchaine des events à la con pour 300 karma et 1pa70. Avoir un drop sur un mob relève du miracle parce que le bus c'est un spectacle son et lumière.
> J'aime pas la pratique et je pense que ça vient d'un design mal fini de la part d'Anet.


Zone 70/80 Norn.

De rien.

 :;):

----------


## Tygra

> Meme si on peut critiquer Wow, pourquoi ils ont pas repris un peu le systeme d'instance à 5 ou 10 avec boss à Strat plutot que le coup du bus son et lumière où on pige rien à ce qu'il ce passe ?


Les donjons 80 en mode explo sont là pour ça. Je parlais de la zone en elle même.

Xolo : déjà pliée, mais merci  :;):

----------


## Kemper

> J'ai mis la compétence 7 et 8 sur avant/arrière de la souris. Le clic milieu pour faire une esquive.


Ça fait plaisir de lire ça : le jeu ne m'autorise pas à réaffecter mes compétences sur la molette de ma souris, je me demandais si c'était pareil pour tout le monde... 
Reste plus qu'à trouver une solution maintenant.

----------


## Icebird

Bon, je monte guerrier pour voir, et c'est complétement fumé  ::O: 
Entre le signet de regen qui rend le guerrier limite immortel, et le talent dans la branche critique complétement cheatay a bas niveau qui me permet d'avoir 108% de chances de critiques au niveau 20, c'est tout simplement ridicule!
Je ne doute pas que çà se calmera en montant de niveau, mais pour le moment je roule sur le contenu pve, je me solote des champions or, etc..

----------


## Métalchantant

> Ah oui j'ai une autre question. Pour l'instant je vais etre mauvais mais j'ai l'impression que mon mesmer, fait pas mal, est super fragile, à pas grand chose comme sorts. A la limite un bon soutient mais bon. 
> 
> Je fais un truc de mal? Je précise que je ne suis qu'au début. lvl 14 environ.
> 
> Et ok merci pour les raccourcis je vais tester ça !





> Je suis mesmer lvl 45, et autant de dire tout de suite si tu veux faire de gros dégâts c'est pas la bonne classe. Enfaite tout est dans la subtilité, si tu veux faire des dégâts faut 
> -Un maximum de fantasme actif
> -Un maximum de confusion sur l'ennemi ( quand l'ennemi lance des sorts ça lui fait des dégâts ) 
> -Switcher en permanence pour maximiser tout tes buff/débuff et les fantasmes.
> Au final tu vas faire pas mal dégâts mais sur le long terme, et même si tu passes 4 secondes invisible sans te battre l'ennemi morfle grâce à confusion.
> 
> Mais effectivement c'est plus du soutien au final. Si tu le trouve trop fragile, joue plus avec torche ou leurre ou au bâton pour pouvoir switch de classe avec un clone, parce que c'est clair que si tu les fais pas "tanker", bah tu crèves vite.
> Et je trouve aussi pas mal de sorts pas franchement utiles, mais je pense que c'est parce que je ne sais pas bien m'en servir. Par exemple je trouvais le sort qui retourne les flèches émises par un adversaire contre lui assez useless parce que ça ne dure que trois secondes, mais si tu le fais juste avant qu'un mec tire avec une baliste c'est un carnage.
> 
> Après j'ai jamais joué à Guild Wars 1 donc y doit y avoir des mecs qui s'y connaissent bien mieux que moi


Mon mesmer approche de la quarantaine, tout doucement. ::rolleyes:: 

Pareil qu'au dessus. Je joue pour le moment principalement avec la confusion, en pve, comme en RvR. 
ça marche encore pour le moment. Dans la masse, dans les gros conflits, les joueurs se laissent encore prendre à lancer, sous confusion, leur sort même avec l'écran qui scintille en rose (en ROSE !). Pourvu que ça dure, car c'est vraiment excellent comme système.
Je le joue au bâton, à la torche et/ou au focus, avec le sceptre, bien évidemment. à distance, donc. Avec un max de clones que je fais péter le plus vite possible, tandis que les fantasmes apportent leur petite touche perso. Avec un template qui maximise la confusion, le sceptre, et la torche. Notamment via les sorts glamour qui provoque confusion...

Comme pour toutes les classes, y'a différentes manières de jouer, en soutien, le mesmer procure des avantages de dispel/buff de mass, accélérateur, et fufu.

Question survie, c'est pour moi la classe ultime. 

Bref, je me régale. ::wub::

----------


## Maximelene

Il a pas la classe ce masque ?!

----------


## HoStyle

Trop de tissu, on dirait que t'es bas niveau  ::trollface::

----------


## Moui

Très joli perso, Maximelene !
Le masque est d'ou d'ailleurs ?

----------


## Maximelene

Le masque est un objet de travail du cuir de niveau 60 en bleu, ou 65 en vert. Si vous en voulez un, n'hésitez pas à demander  :;): 




> Trop de tissu, on dirait que t'es bas niveau


Y'a pas de tissu, c'est que du cuir ! Dou Kwir !

----------


## Shinpokomon

More boobs or gtfo !

----------


## Maximelene

J'ai pas pris la carrure qui a des boobs aussi large que sa tête, désolé.

----------


## CrocodiX

Pour ceux que ça intéresse : ici

  New profiles added to this release:
                                       -  Guide Wars 2 – Improves games performance.

J'ai vérifié c'est pas un fake.  ::trollface::

----------


## Maximelene

Ils doivent les avoir vachement testées leur améliorations pour ne même pas savoir écrire le nom du jeu...  ::ninja::

----------


## Erkin_

Si comme moi, vous ne supportez pas ce système qui oblige à tenir le click droit pour pouvoir bouger la caméra, direction ce post (autohotkey) : http://forums.thesecretworld.com/showthread.php?t=39891

J'ai repris simplement le coup du toggle :



> #NoEnv
> SendMode Input
> 
> 
> $RButton::
> If (Toggle := !Toggle)
> Send {RButton Down}
> Else
> Send {RButton up}
> ...


Ainsi, un click droit ou click sur control gauche permet de pouvoir gérer la caméra comme dans un jeu normal, un second click sur une de ces touches repasse en mode curseur.

----------


## Pix402

> Pour ceux que ça intéresse : ici
> 
>   New profiles added to this release:
>                                        -  Guide Wars 2 – Improves games performance.
> 
> J'ai vérifié c'est pas un fake.


Tu gagnes bcp ?

----------


## Orhin

Niveau configuration du clavier perso j'ai ça :
Sorts 1 à 5 => touches normales
Sorts 6 à 10 => shift + 1 à 5
Affinités 1 à 4 => F1 à F4 (j'hésite à le passer en Ctrl +1 à 4)
Ennemi le plus proche => Tab
Ennemi suivant/précédent => touche 4 et 5 souris

----------


## Maderone

Pour ma part niveau configuration clavier c'est un peu particulier. 
Je trouve que bouger est important dans GW2 donc je me suis dit qu'il fallait garder trois doigts pour le déplacement et le reste des compétences sur les autres. C'est encore à l'état de test pour l'instant. 

J'ai une souris à deux boutons sur le coté, c'est donc la première attaque et le switch d'arme que j'ai placé sur ces boutons. 
J'ai décalé les touches de déplacement : ZQSD deviennent ESDF (un rang sur la droite). Ce qui fait que j'ai beaucoup plus de touche à dispostion. 
Mon deuxième sort je le mets sur le 1
3ème sur le A
4ème sur le Q
5ème sur le (moi j'ai <> donc) <>
Déjà avec ça, ça permet d'utiliser le petit doigt sans devoir sacrifier le déplacement. 
W, X, C, V pour les utilitaires. (J'avoue que le heal sur le W c'est un peu limite, difficilement atteignable par le pouce, fin, c'est pas naturel). 
Les compétences en F1-4 que j'ai redirigé sur 2,3,4,5 et en 6 je mets l'ultime. 

Donc je sais pas trop si ça va porter ces fruits encore, c'est déjà assez dur de s'habituer à tout ça quand on joue au fps/mmo en zqsd depuis des années.

----------


## CrocodiX

> Tu gagnes bcp ?


J'ai pas joué ce soir  :;):

----------


## Hem

> Pour ma part niveau configuration clavier c'est un peu particulier. 
> Je trouve que bouger est important dans GW2 donc je me suis dit qu'il fallait garder trois doigts pour le déplacement et le reste des compétences sur les autres. C'est encore à l'état de test pour l'instant. 
> 
> J'ai une souris à deux boutons sur le coté, c'est donc la première attaque et le switch d'arme que j'ai placé sur ces boutons. 
> J'ai décalé les touches de déplacement : ZQSD deviennent ESDF (un rang sur la droite). Ce qui fait que j'ai beaucoup plus de touche à dispostion. 
> Mon deuxième sort je le mets sur le 1
> 3ème sur le A
> 4ème sur le Q
> 5ème sur le (moi j'ai <> donc) <>
> ...


On a trop peu de sort pour voir une réel différence entre le zqsd et un esdf, tout rentre sans problème où on veut (perso c'est tout ce qui est 2cases grand max autour de zqsd) Enfin ça reste mon ressenti par rapport aux mmo où plus on a de binds plus on est content.
Le mieux c'est de trouver une solution qui te permette de straff gauche/straffe droite et de lancer des skill, sans changer de doigts.

ps: Pour y gagner faudrait que tu commences par te forcer à utiliser tout tes doigts. Sauf le pousse qui en plus d'être imprécis te force à bouger toute ta main.

----------


## Maderone

> On a trop peu de sort pour voir une réel différence entre le zqsd et un esdf, tout rentre sans problème où on veut (perso c'est tout ce qui est 2cases grand max autour de zqsd) Enfin ça reste mon ressenti par rapport aux mmo où plus on a de binds plus on est content.
> Le mieux c'est de trouver une solution qui te permette de straff gauche/straffe droite et de lancer des skill, sans changer de doigts.
> 
> ps: Pour y gagner faudrait que tu commences par te forcer à utiliser tout tes doigts. Sauf le pousse qui en plus d'être imprécis te force à bouger toute ta main.


Tout à fait d'accord, à la base je voulais mettre le straff sur mes deux boutons de souris... Mais par un mystérieux mystère, ça ne marche pas. Le clic simple, court ça reçoit, mais le long appuyé, non. Donc je ne vois pas comment régler le problème là.

----------


## Flipmode

Bonne session ce soir un a réussi a repousser un bus de genre 20/25 personnes à 10/15 joueurs !
Par contre dommage pour le grand fort à 5% près la porte tombait ...

----------


## silence

> Meme si on peut critiquer Wow, pourquoi ils ont pas repris un peu le systeme d'instance à 5 ou 10 avec boss à Strat plutot que le coup du bus son et lumière où on pige rien à ce qu'il ce passe ?


Parce que le rush d'extension est amusant sur Wow peut être ? La au moins se fondre dans le bus permet d'xp au contraire d'un Wow ou l'on passe son temps à chercher des mobs puis à foncer dessus pour les aggros et monopoliser l'xp et le loot. Sauf si quelqu'un l'a avant. Et sans compter le game design mis à genoux par la concentration de mobs. Pas plus intéressant mais encore moins efficace pour Xp, je ne suis pas sur que ce soit un modele.

----------


## Lautre

Gardien>All.  ::ninja:: 

Je viens de découvrir l'espadon au niveau 45. C'est cheatay mais c'est jouissif.

----------


## PurpleSkunk

Mais arrêtez avec « straff » ça veut rien dire putain (enfin si mais pas du tout ça) !  :Emo: 

C'est strafe ! Vous confondez avec staff (bâton) !  :Emo:   :Emo:   :Emo:

----------


## Pix402

> Gardien>All. 
> 
> Je viens de découvrir l'espadon au niveau 45. C'est cheatay mais c'est jouissif.


Surtout en sPVP, si t'as le bon build. 

Espadon + marteau.  ::wub::

----------


## Hem

> Mais arrêtez avec « straff » ça veut rien dire putain (enfin si mais pas du tout ça) ! 
> 
> C'est strafe ! Vous confondez avec staff (bâton) !


C'est surtout qu'on s'en fout enfaîte, d'un jeu à l'autre y'a tout le dico qui change.
 ::ninja:: 

Surtout sur gw2 avec leur vocabulaire bizarre.

----------


## PurpleSkunk

Ben non, justement d'un jeu à l'autre ça change pas, vu que c'est un mot d'anglais qui veut exactement dire ça et qui est le même depuis toujours. Et c'est super perturbant, du coup, parce que ça ne se prononce pas du tout pareil. [streɪf] =/= [straff]

Mais t'as raison on s'en fout, c'était juste histoire d'être précis.  ::ninja::

----------


## Zepolak

Pour les touches, je me suis inspiré de CanardNoir : déplacement à la souris (clic-gauche pour avancer et 2 boutons de strafe) et le reste au milieu du clavier.
J'ai mis tout le temps de mon congé GW2 à m'y habituer, donc un paquet de dizaine d'heures, mais je trouve que l'investissement en valait le coup. 
J'ai désormais un paquet de touches à disposition sous ma main gauche pour toutes les commandes, pour disposer des 10 compétences/switch/ciblages/esquive assez facilement.
Ça ne dérange pas du tout pour les jumping puzzle (alors que j'ai l'handicap supplémentaire de jouer Norn), juste un coup à prendre.

----------


## Itaru

> Pour les touches, je me suis inspiré de CanardNoir : déplacement à la souris (clic-gauche pour avancer et 2 boutons de strafe) et le reste au milieu du clavier.


* Change ses touches *

Ca va saigner  :tired:

----------


## Metalink

Bon bah apparemment je viens d'up ma Norn rôdeuse level 80, c'est fun, j'ai toujours pas acheté le bouquin d'aptitudes level 60  :tired: 
En tous cas, j'ai exploré 50% du monde, je m'y suis bien amusé, et en comptant les afk / balades, yen a eu pour 105h quand même apparemment  ::O: 
La rentrée arrivant, on va finir tout ça et le stuff tranquillement, mais en tous cas, GW2 bon jeu, j'ai passé une très bonne semaine :D

Mis à part les moment level 50-70 de pex dans les marais humains, horribles, j'ai bien fais de switcher chez les Norns pour la fin  ::|:

----------


## Shurin

Joli petit duel qui a failli se finir en draw.
Après avoir pris un joli bus dans la tronche j'ai courageusement décider d'aller combattre un peu plus loin mais une de ces saloperies d'asuras me collait au basque.
Suite à un combat acharné nous tombons finalement d'accord:

Mais moi j'avais un pet!



Le Ranger c'est le bien!

----------


## Pix402

J'comprends maintenant les avis négatifs sur la lisibilité des affrontements.  ::O: 
Impossible de cible qq.






Sinon c'était bien cool cette soirée en rvr.  :;):

----------


## Itaru

Ca doit etre déprimant de jouer Riverland, et de se faire refouler à 10 contre 20 en permanence  :tired: 
Très bonne soirée sinon, bien que j'ai du claquer la totalité de ma fortune en armes de sièges  ::o:

----------


## Elma

> Pour les touches, je me suis inspiré de CanardNoir : déplacement à la souris (clic-gauche pour avancer et 2 boutons de strafe) et le reste au milieu du clavier.
> J'ai mis tout le temps de mon congé GW2 à m'y habituer, donc un paquet de dizaine d'heures, mais je trouve que l'investissement en valait le coup. 
> J'ai désormais un paquet de touches à disposition sous ma main gauche pour toutes les commandes, pour disposer des 10 compétences/switch/ciblages/esquive assez facilement.
> Ça ne dérange pas du tout pour les jumping puzzle (alors que j'ai l'handicap supplémentaire de jouer Norn), juste un coup à prendre.



Woo pitain ça à l'air bien bizarre mais pas mal du tout ! J'vais tenter mais j'ai peur de l'apprentissage. 

Sinon pour ma petite histoire, je débute dans Gw2. suite à mes problemes de Mesmer, cité plus haut, j'ai finit par reroll vite fais une autre classe. Puis bon faut bien découvrir. J'ai pris une Norm, j'aime bien leur style et leur histoire, guerrier ! Pour vous ça fait rien mais j'ai jamais joué une classe en armure lourde dans aucun jeu RPG ! 

Bin là ça vaut le coup, le feeling est génial on s'ennuie pas à découvrir les compétences et a sauté et foutre des bonnes beignes !

----------


## Darkfire8

> J'comprends maintenant les avis négatifs sur la lisibilité des affrontements. 
> Impossible de cible qq.
> 
> Sinon c'était bien cool cette soirée en rvr.


Sans compter que chez moi mon pc rame a mort et n'affiche les ennemis que par intermitence.. Du coup le Mcm je l'abandonne pour le moment..

----------


## trex

> Pour les touches, je me suis inspiré de CanardNoir : déplacement à la souris (clic-gauche pour avancer et 2 boutons de strafe) et le reste au milieu du clavier.
> J'ai mis tout le temps de mon congé GW2 à m'y habituer, donc un paquet de dizaine d'heures, mais je trouve que l'investissement en valait le coup. 
> J'ai désormais un paquet de touches à disposition sous ma main gauche pour toutes les commandes, pour disposer des 10 compétences/switch/ciblages/esquive assez facilement.
> Ça ne dérange pas du tout pour les jumping puzzle (alors que j'ai l'handicap supplémentaire de jouer Norn), juste un coup à prendre.


Comment as tu pu rebind le clic gauche ??? Par défaut ce n'est pas possible dans GW2. Tu utilise une application tierce ?

----------


## Avik

D'ailleurs est ce que la souris wow a trouze boutons fonctionne? (si qq s'en sert)
Je ne me suis pas trop penché dessus mais j'ai l'impression que certains bind ne marchent pas...

----------


## Godmichou

Allez hop j'me permet :

 02:27, 5 September 2012 (UTC)

Account Security
    Hackers have lists of email addresses and passwords stolen from other games and web sites, and collected through spyware, and are systematically testing Guild Wars 2 looking for matching accounts. To protect yourself, use a strong, unique password for Guild Wars 2 that you've never used anywhere else! 

Customer Support
    Our customer support team is prioritizing hacked accounts and other blocking login issues over other types of support requests. If you submit a support ticket for a hacked account, ensure it is properly prioritized by following these instructions. 

    We have now completed prioritized requests submitted prior to Sunday, September 2. If you have an older ticket for a hacked account or blocking login issue that has not been completed, that means it's not correctly prioritized. Submit a new ticket using the above instructions, and in the title write, "Blocking Login - Ticket submitted <date> - Ticket number xxxxxx-xxxxxx" (fill in the date and ticket number of your existing ticket), and we will prioritize your existing ticket. 

Email Authentication
    Once you validate your account email address, we help protect you from attempted account hacking (even if the hacker guesses your password) by sending you an email every time you attempt to login from a new location, asking you to approve or deny the login attempt. Keep in mind, if you receive an email asking you to approve or deny a login attempt and you didn't make that login attempt, that means a hacker knows your password. Change your password immediately. 

    Be sure not to flag an email authentication message as spam; if you do, your email provider may prevent future email authentication messages from reaching you. 

    If email authentication is preventing you from logging in, contact our customer support team following these instructions and we'll disable it for your account. 

Trading Post
    We've addressed capacity constraints, and the Trading Post is now available for all users! 

Gem Purchases
    Some customers who purchased gems experienced a delay in delivery of those gems to their account. This issue has now been fixed and all gems have been delivered. 

Parties & Guilds
    We're working on capacity constraints causing issues with parties and guild functionality, including symptoms such as party members not appearing on the map, parties not staying together as they travel between maps or into dungeons, and guild manipulation not working. We will deploy a software update tonight and another tomorrow night that will improve these issues. 

PvP Tournament rewards
    We're still working on the issue with missing PvP tournament rewards. 

World v. World event rewards
    We're temporarily disabling rewards on Dolyak caravan escort events in World v. World while we work on rebalancing them. 

Storyline steps
    In last night's software update we fixed issues with the storyline steps "The Battle for Fort Trinity" and "Shell Shock". 

Item descriptions
    In tonight's software update we'll fix issues with item tooltips and chat links. Tooltips will now properly show names of item upgrades. Chat links will now properly show names of transmuted items, weapon/armor suffixes in names, and quantities of stackable items. 

Forums
    This afternoon we brought the official support forums online for testing. We'll roll out additional forums in the coming days. 

Reporting exploits
    If you discover an emergency game-breaking or economy-breaking bug, do not exploit it, but please notify us immediately at this email address: exploits (at) arena (dot) net. You may also use this email address to report suspected security vulnerabilities. Thank you to everyone who has sent reports. However, note that we cannot respond individually to emails to this address. 

Worlds & Overflow
    We're increasing world capacity as necessary to handle all the new players coming into the game. 

    During this initial surge of high concurrency, and especially while most characters are low-level and thus playing in the same starting areas, it's common for players to be directed to overflow servers. To play with a friend on a different overflow server, form a party together, then right-click on the friend's portrait in the party list and click "join". We expect the use of overflow servers to naturally subside as players spread out more through the world. 

Next software updates
    We're making non-disruptive changes throughout the day. We'll publish the next software update tonight at midnight Seattle time. We'll perform a significant update tomorrow night at midnight Seattle time, during which the game will be unavailable for approximately 60 minutes. 

Ce matin aux alentours des 9h. Bon jeu à toutes et tous.

----------


## Zepolak

> Comment as tu pu rebind le clic gauche ??? Par défaut ce n'est pas possible dans GW2. Tu utilise une application tierce ?


Pas du tout, je pense que par défaut, maintenir le clic gauche & clic droit enfoncé te fait avancer. Bon, du coup, c'est un coup à prendre car pour se déplacer, il faut maintenir le clic droit enfoncé régulièrement et au moins une des trois autre touches. 
C'est un peu compliqué de placer des zones au sol du coup, ce qui est peut-être le seul vrai défaut de cette config.

----------


## Eltoro

P'tain j'ai été victime d'un gros bug à la con qui n'est pas grave pour le moment mais qui l'être pour l'avenir (surtout pour le portefeuille  :tired: ) 

En gros je commençais à trouver bizarre de jamais être en serveur de débordement.. Sentiment encore plus renforcé en arrivant à l'arche du lion désespérément vide  ::O: 

Hop, ni une ni deux, je me déco et je regarde mon serveur d'hébergement : surprise !! J'ai été basculé sans aucune manip de ma part sur un serveur américain : Kaineng (population faible).

Y en a qui c'est déjà arrivé ?  ::huh::  

Bon j'ai pu me remettre sur mon serveur ou se trouve ma guilde mais tout de même!! Pour l'instant c'est gratos mais ensuite ça sera payant donc bon ...

----------


## Naiaphykit

Pix : disons que ... c'est pas forcément moins lisible qu'un Wow sans addon  ::P: 

Je sais pas si on pourra mettre quelques addons d'interface, mais une fois que ça viendra ça sera beaucoup mieux imho. 

Et envouteur level 5, je suis un PGM ( je comprends pas encore bien tout le bordel, mais ça viendra :D )

----------


## Maximelene

> J'ai pris une Norm


Nor*n*  :;):

----------


## azruqh

> J'comprends maintenant les avis négatifs sur la lisibilité des affrontements. 
> Impossible de cible qq.


Pour ma part, c'est un des plus gros reproches que je ferais au jeu : le côté 'tactique' des combats est plutôt soigné mais, pour ma part en tous cas (guerrier, donc généralement au 'cac'), les combats se résument à courir un peu partout dans un nuage d'effets de zone dans l'espoir que, peut-être, mon espadon arrachera une oreille à quelqu'un...  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Sp1d3r

> J'comprends maintenant les avis négatifs sur la lisibilité des affrontements. 
> Impossible de cible qq.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/105...a6773869f0.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/4aa...0bc1e6b6b5.jpg
> 
> 
> Sinon c'était bien cool cette soirée en rvr.


Les combats de cette nature ne se lise pas de la même manière, c'est sûr. Ça veut pas forcément dire que c'est illisible, l'échelle n'est pas la même c'est tout.

----------


## Zepolak

> Pour ma part, c'est un des plus gros reproches que je ferais au jeu : le côté 'tactique' des combats est plutôt soigné mais, pour ma part en tous cas (guerrier, donc généralement au 'cac'), les combats se résument à courir un peu partout dans un nuage d'effets de zone dans l'espoir que, peut-être, mon espadon arrachera une oreille à quelqu'un...


C'est les combats de masse qui sont dans cette situation, et effectivement, il faut admettre que le rôle d'un CaC est plutôt limité dans un tel cas simplement parce que l'évidence s'impose : dans un combat de masse, c'est les dégâts de masse (AoE principalement) qui comptent principalement. D'ailleurs, en prévision d'un combat de masse, j'ai tendance à prendre ma troisième arme en guerrier : un arc.

Par contre, dès que la zone est plus ouverte, que c'est une rencontre en 10v10 (ou moins nombreux encore) sur une colline ou dans la plaine, crois-moi, le CaC est précieux.

Edit : bonne remarque de Spider. Dans un combat de masse, on s'en fout de l'individu, et on s'en fout d'une compétence individuelle.

----------


## Hem

> Pix : disons que ... c'est pas forcément moins lisible qu'un Wow sans addon 
> 
> Je sais pas si on pourra mettre quelques addons d'interface, mais une fois que ça viendra ça sera beaucoup mieux imho.


Si justement ça l'est.
Pas de timer sur les buffs/debuffs, pas de barre de cast (pourtant indispensable avec un gameplay basé sur l'interupt) , pas d'infos sans ciblage, les ennemis anonyme en pvp.
Rien que ça ça m’énerve... alors l'impossibilité de modifier l'interface, l'attribution des touches inadapté et les barres de pv avec un effet "fluide", j'en parle pas.

Sans compter qu'il n'y aura jamais d'addons.

----------


## Gordor

les forums officiels sont ouverts (enfin au moins ceux de support)

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> Les combats de cette nature ne se lise pas de la même manière, c'est sûr. Ça veut pas forcément dire que c'est illisible, l'échelle n'est pas la même c'est tout.


 


> Edit : bonne remarque de Spider. Dans un combat  de masse, on s'en fout de l'individu, et on s'en fout d'une compétence  individuelle.


 Oui enfin, quand y voit rien on y voit rien.
Avec une masse pareille on se contente de spammer bêtement ses sorts pour survivre sans pouvoir vraiment s'occuper des autres. C'est le principe même d'un bus, j'en suis bien conscient. Mais dire que "ça se lit pas de la même manière" c'est faux.

----------


## Bazlnga

Je suis enfin arrivé au niveau 30 avec mon Norn.

J'en rêvais depuis que j'ai vu la gueule de l'armure culturelle.

Puis j'ai été chez le mec qui vend la dite armure et j'ai halluciné.

40 à 80 pa pour la plupart des pièces alors que j'ai une misérable pièce d'or et une cinquantaine de pièces d'argent dans ma bourse  :Emo: 

Ce jeu est un échec.

----------


## HoStyle

J'ai eu mon premier po au lvl 40  ::o:

----------


## Erkin_

> Oui enfin, quand y voit rien on y voit rien.
> Avec une masse pareille on se contente de spammer bêtement ses sorts pour survivre sans pouvoir vraiment s'occuper des autres. C'est le principe même d'un bus, j'en suis bien conscient. Mais dire que "ça se lit pas de la même manière" c'est faux.


Yep, bien d'accord. Je n'arrive même plus à retrouver mon curseur dès qu'il y a un peu trop de monde dans les bastons (avec des effets dans tous les sens).

----------


## Eltoro

Allez à l'hotel des ventes et vendez vos teintures non identifées, elles sont en moyenne à 6.5pa  :;): 

Et la teinture noire est à 2 Po ,si par bonheur tu en droppe une et que tu l'identifies ça vaut le coup  ::P:  

Surtout que des teintures qui se rapproche du noir y en a pas mal quand même  :B):

----------


## Zepolak

> Allez à l'hotel des ventes et vendez vos teintures non identifées, elles sont en moyenne à 6.5pa


J'en ai une vingtaine mais un canard m'a expliqué que c'est un prix bien faible et que je ferais bien d'attendre qu'il remonte. Avis ?

----------


## Eltoro

Tout dépend.. Ca peut paraitre faible mais si tu comptes utiliser des po pour acheter des gemmes c'est maintenant qu'il faut le faire pendant que le cours est bas.. Parce qu'avec l'arrivée de l'hv le prix risque de grimper en flêche!

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> J'en ai une vingtaine mais un canard m'a expliqué que c'est un prix bien faible et que je ferais bien d'attendre qu'il remonte. Avis ?


A mon avis il vaut mieux attendre que les fanas aient déjà plein de couleurs et soient donc prêts à mettre cher pour les quelques unes qui leur manque (syndrome de la collectionite).

----------


## Dachnavar

Pendant qu'on est sur les teintures, j'aurais une question :
Quand on consomme une teinture, est-ce que le jeu vérifie si on l'a déjà ?

----------


## Kayato

Oui, il te met un message si tu la possèdes déjà.

----------


## Thom'

J'ai mis un sceau de chance sur une de mes dagues alors que l'autre a un sceau de soif de sang. Le stack s'affiche bien pour la soif de sang mais pas pour la chance, c'est normal ?  ::o:

----------


## Madvince

> Allez à l'hotel des ventes et vendez vos teintures non identifées, elles sont en moyenne à 6.5pa 
> 
> Et la teinture noire est à 2 Po ,si par bonheur tu en droppe une et que tu l'identifies ça vaut le coup  
> 
> Surtout que des teintures qui se rapproche du noir y en a pas mal quand même


Oui j'ai trois teintures rares ( seulement diront certains...) dont la couleur "carmin" qui se rapproche du noir ( rouge très sombre).
Avec mon rouge "sang" (rare aussi) cela va à merveille sur mon armure  :Cigare:

----------


## Malakit

Une fois les teintures debloquées, elles ne le sont que pour le perso? Il me semblait avoir vue quelque part que ca les débloquais pour le compte. Apparement non.

----------


## Chedaa

Sur mon ingé lvl26 j'ai débloqué une 24 teintures, sur mon illu lvl20 : 2 ...  ::|: 

Débloqées pour le compte ça aurait été plus sympa  ::(:

----------


## Maximelene

> pas de barre de cast (pourtant indispensable avec un gameplay basé sur l'interupt)


On a pas du jouer au même jeu. Le gameplay est très loin d'être "basé sur l'interrupt" comme il pouvait l'être dans le premier Guild Wars. Ne serit-ce que parce qu'il n'existe même plus de sorts d'interrupt.

Pour le reste, je suis d'accord avec toi, ça manque de lisibilité sur pas mal de trucs  ::P: 




> Une fois les teintures debloquées, elles ne le sont que pour le perso? Il me semblait avoir vue quelque part que ca les débloquais pour le compte. Apparement non.


Pour le personnage uniquement, en effet.

----------


## Fredk

Un truc un peu visuel pour les curieux... Trouvé en cherchant des visuels d'armes.  Du coup il y a des armures et plein d'autres trucs

http://donoftheslum.minus.com/uploads

----------


## Gordor

> Un truc un peu visuel pour les curieux... Trouvé en cherchant des visuels d'armes.  Du coup il y a des armures et plein d'autres trucs
> 
> http://donoftheslum.minus.com/uploads


pas mal, dommage ca manque de norns

----------


## Chedaa

J'ai testé le temple de la flamme infernal, le temple englouti avec puzzle jump et boss, ben c'est chaud, en plus le boss de fin n'a pas daigné ouvrir son coffre  ::(:

----------


## Tynril

> J'ai testé le temple de la flamme infernal, le temple englouti avec puzzle jump et boss, ben c'est chaud, en plus le boss de fin n'a pas daigné ouvrir son coffre


Même soucis il y a quelques jours sur le coffre du boss (qui est d'ailleurs bien violent), mais de nombreux petits coffres (genre 6 ou 7) ont pop dans la salle quand il est mort, et tout le monde a pu tous les looter... J'ai du avoir une 20ène d'objets dont 5 ou 6 verts. Peut-être que le coffre du boss, c'est voulu, du coup.  :^_^:

----------


## Orhin

> J'ai mis un sceau de chance sur une de mes dagues alors que l'autre a un sceau de soif de sang. Le stack s'affiche bien pour la soif de sang mais pas pour la chance, c'est normal ?


 Même problème pour moi avec sceau de sang (puissance) et sceau de corruption (dégâts par altération).
Non seulement les charges du sceau de corruption ne s'affichent pas mais elles ne sont pas du tout comptabilisées pour le calcul des dégâts (ce n'est donc pas un bête bug graphique).

Alors au moins qu'un seul sceau soit possible par personnage (indication qui n'est donnée nulle part il me semble), c'est bel et bien un beau bug. (il y a trop de b dans cette phrase)
J'ai envoyé un ticket au support il y'a 2 jours, toujours pas de réponse.  ::|: 


Sinon pour ceux qui se plaignent de la lisibilité des combats, faut pas abuser non plus hein.
Là c'est le screen de 30 mecs contre un boss dans un couloir de 2m de large.
C'est LOGIQUE de ne rien voir.

Par contre à 40 vs 20 sur une attaque de porte de fort, ça reste très lisible (pour peu qu'on connaissent les effets graphiques/animations des différents sorts bien sur), faut juste apprendre à regarder autour de soi et anticiper les réactions des ennemis (avec l'expérience on se rend compte rapidement que les péons en 3W font toujours la même chose).
Puis ça ce saurait si le 3W était limité aux seuls bus.

En 5 vs 5 c'est différent, effectivement il "manque" plein d'infos par rapport à un mmo "classique".
Mais il ne faut pas oublier que les builds et les buffs/debuffs existant sont moins nombreux aussi donc plus facile à retenir.

C'est justement là qu'on va voir les vraies bonnes équipes, celles avec du skill et du brain, celles qui connaissent parfaitement le fonctionnement des classes à force de les combattre, celles qui savent anticiper le mouvement et les actions d'un adversaire, celles qui savent s'adapter aux situations imprévues. Les infos visuelles c'est bien, l'anticipation et la réactivité c'est mieux.
Perso je trouve que le PvP compétitif de GW2 se rapproche beaucoup plus de celui d'un MOBA (le farming et le leveling en moins) que d'un mmo classique, et ce n'est pas un mal.

@Maximelene : dire qu'il n'y a pas d'interrupt dans GW2 c'est un peu fort de café tout de même, vu le nombre de stun/renversement/surprisebutsex que possèdent les classes y'a moyen de bien faire (même si effectivement GW1 était bien "pire" à ce niveau).
Et les animations des personnages permettent dans la majorité des cas de "voir" le cast d'un sort.

----------


## kino128

J'ai un peu de mal à trouver l'info : ils n'ont pas dit si/quand ils allaient rouvrir les ventes de clés ?

----------


## Elma

> J'ai un peu de mal à trouver l'info : ils n'ont pas dit si/quand ils allaient rouvrir les ventes de clés ?


A ma Fnac (Rennes) y'en avait encore pas mal en boite. C'est à peu près le même prix. Je pense que tu trouveras plus facilement vers chez toi en version boite.

----------


## Gordor

un pote a acheté sur MMOGA.com il a été livré en 5 min
apres, faut avoir "confiance" vu la tronche du site ....

(systeme de paiement casse couille a priori)

----------


## Chedaa

> Même soucis il y a quelques jours sur le coffre du boss (qui est d'ailleurs bien violent), mais de nombreux petits coffres (genre 6 ou 7) ont pop dans la salle quand il est mort, et tout le monde a pu tous les looter... J'ai du avoir une 20ène d'objets dont 5 ou 6 verts. Peut-être que le coffre du boss, c'est voulu, du coup.


Non y a rien eu nous, on était une 10aine et on a fouiné partout, que dalle !
Par contre j'ai boosté mon nombre de rez  ::P: 
(j'ai passé le lvl20 en tuant le boss, c'est un tout petit peu juste le lvl19 pour faire cette zone haha! j'ai boosté le nombre de rez des autres aussi)

----------


## Orhin

Petite remarque vis à vis des donjons, c'est moi (enfin notre groupe) ou le donjon lvl 40 (Manoir de Caudecus) est bieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen plus facile que celui lvl 30 (catacombes d'Ascalon) ?
En mode histoire il est vraiment (trop) facile, c'en est limite chiant.

Il en est de même pour celui lvl 50 ou Arena.net a corrigé le tir ?





> J'ai un peu de mal à trouver l'info : ils n'ont pas dit si/quand ils allaient rouvrir les ventes de clés ?


 Globalement ça donnait quelque chose comme : When it's done (Valve time style quoi).

Je rejoins le autres canards donc, vise les boites en magasins.  :;):

----------


## Shinpokomon

Best game eva ?


 ::'(:

----------


## trex

> J'ai testé le temple de la flamme infernal, le temple englouti avec puzzle jump et boss, ben c'est chaud, en plus le boss de fin n'a pas daigné ouvrir son coffre


C'est ou ça ?

----------


## k4rmah

On peut-on l'acheter? Rien à ma fnac et introuvable en version digital :/

----------


## Hem

> On a pas du jouer au même jeu. Le gameplay est très loin d'être "basé sur l'interrupt" comme il pouvait l'être dans le premier Guild Wars. Ne serit-ce que parce qu'il n'existe même plus de sorts d'interrupt.


Bah vu le nombre de cc à 1/4 et 1/2 sec, si c'est pas pour interupt c'est franchement inutile, non?

----------


## Chedaa

> C'est ou ça ?


Quand tu finis la quete publique au temple d'incendio : extreme nord est des plaines de diessa, ça ouvre un portail qui t'y donne accès.

Ici : http://gw2cartographers.com/#/show/240/ 
(le portail est près du panorama, mais faut que la QP soit finie pour qu'il soit ouvert.)

Sinon on sort par là http://gw2cartographers.com/#/show/372/ et je ne sais pas si on peux rentrer par ici, j'ai pas fait gaffe.

----------


## trex

Coté Charr, je suis pas près d'y arriver, je suis en train de finir le passage de lorthar, me faudra encore quelque jour pour traverser les cimefroide.

----------


## Maximelene

> Bah vu le nombre de cc à 1/4 et 1/2 sec, si c'est pas pour interupt c'est franchement inutile, non?


Non. Une demi seconde d'inactivité, dans des matchs à beaucoup de joueurs, c'est énorme. En une demi seconde tu as le temps de te ramasser plusieurs coups que tu ne peux pas esquiver, tu restes dans les AOE, etc...

----------


## Orhin

> Non. Une demi seconde d'inactivité, dans des matchs à beaucoup de joueurs, c'est énorme. En une demi seconde tu as le temps de te ramasser plusieurs coups que tu ne peux pas esquiver, tu restes dans les AOE, etc...


 Ou tu as aussi le temps de te faire stun et donc interrupt.  ::ninja::

----------


## Vaaahn

> Même soucis il y a quelques jours sur le coffre du boss (qui est d'ailleurs bien violent), mais de nombreux petits coffres (genre 6 ou 7) ont pop dans la salle quand il est mort, et tout le monde a pu tous les looter... J'ai du avoir une 20ène d'objets dont 5 ou 6 verts. Peut-être que le coffre du boss, c'est voulu, du coup.


Ouais faut se reculer et les petits coffres sont vraiment pas dégeux.
Par contre le coffre du boss, dans mon souvenir, faut surtout pas y toucher, ça le fait repop  ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

Je viens de me payer ma première extension de banque pour 600 gemmes (en gold), et je respire un peu mieux. Par contre c'est quoi le maximum qu'on peut se payer? Je vais essayer de rusher le plus vite possible avant que les gemmes prennent de la valeur.

----------


## Tynril

> Par contre le coffre du boss, dans mon souvenir, faut surtout pas y toucher, ça le fait repop


Il doit y avoir un petit timer quand même, j'ai souvenir d'un message genre "Le propriétaire ne va pas tarder".

Question subsidiaire, il y a toujours de la place dans la guilde des canards ? Même pour un non-habitué des forums (mais fidèle lecteur !  ::P: ) comme moi ?

----------


## Shinpokomon

> Je viens de me payer ma première extension de banque pour 600 gemmes (en gold), et je respire un peu mieux. Par contre c'est quoi le maximum qu'on peut se payer? Je vais essayer de rusher le plus vite possible avant que les gemmes prennent de la valeur.


8.

Et non je ne suis pas un pigeon  ::ninja::

----------


## Alchimist

J’ai déjà posé la question dans le chat de guilde, mais j’aurai peut-être plus de chance ici : 
J’ai acheté plusieurs pièces d’armure auprès des marchands de karma au Mont Maelstrom, mais il me manque la cuirasse, et sans elle je ne ressemble à rien. Ma question est donc simple, y’a-t-il un marchand de karma qui vend cette fameuse cuirasse, et j’ai fais le tour de tous les marchands de cette zone, un canard vend t-il la cuirasse, là encore, j’ai cherché dans le comptoir, mais je n’ai rien trouvé, ou, peut-on la craft, sachant que je sui lv 108 en forge d’armure.

Le nom des pièces que je possède déjà :
-	Heaume magmatique 
-	Epaulières de Barfeau 
-	Gants de fouilleur en métal 
-	Jambière de la vallée du Barde en métal
-	Bottes de Whitland 


(Pour ceux qui se posent la question, j’utilise Redemption + Noix comme teintures)

----------


## Canarrhes

> 8.
> 
> Et non je ne suis pas un pigeon


10 Slots banque et 3 de perso, et oui je roucoule  ::ninja:: 

---------- Post added at 19h20 ---------- Previous post was at 19h18 ----------




> 10 Slots banque et 3 de perso, et oui je roucoule


C'est pas 10 au total?

----------


## Shinpokomon

Ben perso j'ai 8 slots de banque et je peux pas upgrade  ::(:

----------


## Pix402

> Il doit y avoir un petit timer quand même, j'ai souvenir d'un message genre "Le propriétaire ne va pas tarder".
> 
> Question subsidiaire, il y a toujours de la place dans la guilde des canards ? Même pour un non-habitué des forums (mais fidèle lecteur ! ) comme moi ?


Toujours, t'as juste à mp un animateur ig.  :;):

----------


## olih

> Petite remarque vis à vis des donjons, c'est moi (enfin notre groupe) ou le donjon lvl 40 (Manoir de Caudecus) est bieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen plus facile que celui lvl 30 (catacombes d'Ascalon) ?
> En mode histoire il est vraiment (trop) facile, c'en est limite chiant.
> 
> Il en est de même pour celui lvl 50 ou Arena.net a corrigé le tir ?
> 
> 
> 
>  Globalement ça donnait quelque chose comme : When it's done (Valve time style quoi).
> 
> Je rejoins le autres canards donc, vise les boites en magasins.


 Non le manoir en mode histoire est court et plutôt simple.


Spoiler Alert! 


Par contre en mode explo il est toujours assez chiant mais putain il pique.



Aujourd'hui avec d'autres canards on a fini la dernière instance en mode histoire (en ayant fini les autres... enfin pas tout le monde  ::ninja:: ).
Et celle qui fait vraiment mal, c'est l'instance 78 avec des asuras psychopathes  :tired: .

----------


## Xolo

> (en ayant fini les autres... enfin pas tout le monde ).


Je ne vois pas de qui tu parles !  ::ninja:: 




> Et celle qui fait vraiment mal, c'est l'instance 78 avec des asuras psychopathes .


J'en ai encore des soubresauts !  :Emo: 

Par contre j'ai trouvé la dernière instance juste excellente ! Il y a juste un passage plutôt lourd 

Spoiler Alert! 


le pop de morts vivants pendant que tu es sur ce fucking vaisseau a essayer de buter un dragon  :tired:  avec AOE poison qui te bump et tout  :tired:  

mis à part ce moment il est juste épique !

----------


## kino128

> A ma Fnac (Rennes) y'en avait encore pas mal en boite. C'est à peu près le même prix. Je pense que tu trouveras plus facilement vers chez toi en version boite.


Chuis passé à celle de chez moi (Le Mans) ce midi, mais il n'y en avait pas trace  ::sad::

----------


## Claroushkyn

> @Maximelene : dire qu'il n'y a pas d'interrupt dans *GW2* c'est un peu fort de café tout de même, vu le nombre de stun/renversement/surprisebutsex que possèdent les classes y'a moyen de bien faire (même si effectivement *GW1* était bien "pire" à ce niveau).


Source Wiki GW2: http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Interrupt
L'interrupt n'est plus du tout un élément fondamental sur lequel un build peut totalement se reposer.
C'est d'ailleurs pour cela, que nombre de ceux qui ont adoré le mesmer de GW1 trouve le gameplay de celui GW2 complètement fade.

Par contre, des stuns, ça dans GW2, il y en a à foison : http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Stun
Actuellement, le stunlock est théoriquement possible dans GW2 : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1f_urTbE2f8/

Ne pas mélanger interrupt et stun, ce dernier étant beaucoup plus pénalisant ( surtout dans GW2 ).

----------


## Erkin_

> Si comme moi, vous ne supportez pas ce système qui oblige à tenir le click droit pour pouvoir bouger la caméra, direction ce post (autohotkey) : http://forums.thesecretworld.com/showthread.php?t=39891
> 
> J'ai repris simplement le coup du toggle :
> 
> 
> Ainsi, un click droit ou click sur control gauche permet de pouvoir gérer la caméra comme dans un jeu normal, un second click sur une de ces touches repasse en mode curseur.



Je l'ai modifié rapidement :



> #NoEnv
> SendMode Input
> 
> $RButton::
> If (Toggle := !Toggle)
> Send {RButton Down}
> Else
> Send {RButton up}
> Return
> ...


Un click droit = Toggle. La caméra est bloquée sur la souris.
Pour avoir le curseur = Tenir appuyer sur Alt. (Faudra que j'améliore un peu le bidule car après un click sur alt, il faut deux clicks droit pour sortir du mode toggle.

----------


## Flipmode

> Je rejoins le autres canards donc, vise les boites en magasins.


Plus aucune boite dans les magasins de jeux-vidéos qui commencent par "micro" de gironde cette semaine et aucune news si on va en recevoir cette semaine.

Plein de gens viennent demander et on leur dit d'attendre la semaine prochaine pour savoir si ...

----------


## Charmide

> Source Wiki GW2: http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Interrupt
> L'interrupt n'est plus du tout un élément fondamental sur lequel un build peut totalement se reposer.
> C'est d'ailleurs pour cela, que nombre de ceux qui ont adoré le mesmer de GW1 trouve le gameplay de celui GW2 complètement fade..


Mmh, ton lien wiki renvoie vers une liste de trois tonnes d'autres effets qui causent de _l'interrupt_. Dont le _stun_, dont tu dis qu'il y en a partout. Je suis pas sûr que ça illustre ton propos. A moins que tu confondes.

----------


## Claroushkyn

Spécificité de GW2 : Skills liés à l'arme.
Pour les cumuler dans un même build pour un guerrier, essaye de porter en même temps une carabine, un marteau à 2 mains et un arc.

----------


## Charmide

> Spécificité de GW2 : Skills liés à l'arme.
> Pour les cumuler dans un même build pour un guerrier, essaye de porter en même temps une carabine, un marteau à 2 mains et un arc.


C'est bien, mais bon ce que je disais c'était que le lien n'avait rien à voir avec ce que tu racontais. Ce qui est toujours le cas quand tu précises.  :tired:

----------


## Kourikargou

Yay, une réponse de la part de l'assistance, le message copié collé de réponse au bout de 7 jours (pour vol de compte), pour me rendre compte que c'est car j'ai oublié les 4 derniers chiffres de la CB  ::|: 

Bref, je pense que la prochaine réponse devrait être plus rapide, à bientôt sur Vizunah, et laissez moi une place dans la guilde  ::):

----------


## Claroushkyn

> C'est bien, mais bon ce que je disais c'était que le lien n'avait rien à voir avec ce que tu racontais. Ce qui est toujours le cas quand tu précises.


Si tu as joué Rodeur interrupt ou Envout interrupt dans GW1, tu peux voir que les liens wiki argumentent la disparition de ce type de builds dédiés/gameplay dans GW2.
( base de mon propos au sujet des interrupts ) Sinon je suis pas spécialement pédagogue, j'avoue.

----------


## Say hello

Moche et inutile,voici pour les curieux le skin de bâton de guilde :



 ::ninja::

----------


## Aghora

BAM ! Erreur code 7 !  ::|:

----------


## Kam0ul0x

same

----------


## Hem

On a été prévenu?

----------


## JeP

Same here, y'a une maintenance ? Il faut creuser où pour savoir ?

----------


## Shinpokomon

Juste quand j'avais capté comment chopper le gros coffre dans la caverne au nord des champs de gendarran (pas besoin de buter le champion  :Bave: ) !!!!!!!


 :Emo:

----------


## Faboulous

> BAM ! Erreur code 7 !


La même chose pour moi aussi !

----------


## Rhusehus

Du coup j'ai pas tout tout saisi au sujet des armes et armures de guilde. Ce sont des items qui évolue avec le perso c'est ça ?

EDIT : Hola les pleureuses ! ont va pas flooder pour un petit reboot nan ?

----------


## scenium

Kick du serveur ! Impossible de se reconnecter ... Il est quand même trop bien ce jeu ... quand on peu jouer !

----------


## Voodoom

Déco et erreur 42 !
Bon, c'est marrant 5 minutes, mais là ça commence à vraiment faire chi*r leurs conneries...

----------


## Pix402

Yes, j'ai été déco en pleins pex. Super !

----------


## Kobal

Jme suis fait déco aussi, en pleine fin d'event  :Emo:

----------


## Vriurk

Je pensais que sa venais de ma connexion mais je vois que non.  ::|:

----------


## Shinpokomon

::'(:

----------


## Hem

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/71...mes-techniques.
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/71...mes-techniques.
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/71...mes-techniques.

----------


## yvan

Bon bas comme ça je suis pas tout seul  ::|:

----------


## Fredk

Oops désolé, je viens de mettre 4 lignes de codes dans la forge mystique 

Spoiler Alert! 


juste pour voir...

----------


## Voodoom

Re-up !

---------- Post added at 22h10 ---------- Previous post was at 22h09 ----------

Go go go rush RvR  :Bave:

----------


## Shinpokomon

J'peux plus log mon perso  :Emo:

----------


## yvan

Moi je me tape une belle erreur 42

----------


## sparouw

> Re-up !
> 
> ---------- Post added at 22h10 ---------- Previous post was at 22h09 ----------
> 
> Go go go rush RvR


t'as du bol toi  ::(:

----------


## kierian

> J'peux plus log mon perso


Bloqué aux personnages aussi, c'te fausse joie !  :nawak: 

edit : up

----------


## Say hello

> Juste quand j'avais capté comment chopper le gros coffre dans la caverne au nord des champs de gendarran (pas besoin de buter le champion ) !!!!!!!



Ah bah comme ça cette fois je serai dispo pour quand t'y retournera.  ::ninja::

----------


## Shinpokomon

J'étais juste devant un coffre de la taille de mon Norn  :Emo:

----------


## Maximelene

Deux petites infos "générales" ayant visiblement échappées à certaines personnes, au vu de discussions que j'ai eu cette après midi :

Au *Comptoir*, vous payez, lors d'une mise en vente, des frais équivalents à 5% du prix de vente de l'objet. Ces frais sont prélevés automatiquement sur l'argent dont vous disposez sur vous, et ne sont *pas récupérables*, même si vous annulez la vente.
De plus, si (et seulement si) la vente réussit, une commission supplémentaire est prélevée sur l'argent reçu lors de cette vente. Celle-ci équivaut à 10% du montant.
Au total, lorsque vous vendez un objet au comptoir, vous payez donc 15% du prix de vente total en frais. pensez-y lorsque vous fixez votre prix  :;): 

Pour *l'équipement*, ensuite : tous les objets d'un même niveau et d'une même qualité (couleur) sont équivalents. En conséquence, *tous les objets exotiques de niveau 80 sont de puissance maximale*. L'allocation des caractéristiques peut-être différente, mais tous les objets du même type disposent du même nombre de points, de la même valeur d'armure, et du même nombre de dégâts. Donc oui, une armure exotique craftée sera aussi puissante que cette armure à 8000po vendue par un vieil ermite au fond d'une caverne remplie de monstres.
Rappel : les objets légendaires sont aussi puissants que leurs équivalents exotiques, seuls leurs skins varient.  :;):

----------


## Siscka

> Un truc un peu visuel pour les curieux... Trouvé en cherchant des visuels d'armes.  Du coup il y a des armures et plein d'autres trucs
> 
> http://donoftheslum.minus.com/uploads


 Moyen de savoir le nom de tout ces set ?

Y'en a bien quelque uns que je reconnais mais pas tous.

----------


## Shinpokomon

> We are aware of login issues and are investigating. ^MK


Le nombre de fois qu'on aura eu ce twitt  ::XD:: 

---------- Post added at 22h31 ---------- Previous post was at 22h27 ----------

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  ::'(:   ::'(:   ::'(:

----------


## HoStyle

Questions aux Asuras qui ont débloqué le golem défensif ( 30 points quand même ) : 
Il sert à quelque chose ? A part se la péter ?

----------


## Aog

Dites-moi les amis, qu'est donc devenu le teasing à deux balles d'ArenaNet à base d'images vaguement photographiques ?

Hein ?

 *Répondez, maintenant !*

----------


## Shinpokomon

Quelqu'un sait comment faire ici (balise spoiler plz) ???

----------


## Maximelene

> Dites-moi les amis, qu'est donc devenu le teasing à deux balles d'ArenaNet à base d'images vaguement photographiques ?
> 
> Hein ?
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/LTaxU.gif *Répondez, maintenant !*


C'est devenu... rien du tout. On s'est fait enfler.

----------


## Shinpokomon

Tain chui con, j'ai oublié qu'il y avait youtube  ::wub::

----------


## Vaaahn

> Moche et inutile,voici pour les curieux le skin de bâton de guilde :
> 
> http://uppix.net/e/0/9/4828c50cb0780...197389fba0.jpg


Dat staff  ::o:

----------


## Ptit gras

> Quelqu'un sait comment faire ici (balise spoiler plz) ???
> 
> 
> 
> http://i50.tinypic.com/21ovxhz.jpg




Spoiler Alert! 


Allumer les 4 torches très rapidement (en gros faut être deux), ça fait pop un vétéran en haut, quand il est mort il ouvre un passage dans la roche sous l'eau au fond à droite.

----------


## Bob dit l'âne

Bonjour a tous .Je suis désespérément à la recherche d'un canard sur Vizunah pour rejoindre la guilde , qui dois je contacter svp ? je ne retrouve pas l'info sur le premier post  ::(:

----------


## Azerty

Salut, ici https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...2SVBITHc#gid=0 (1er post  :;):  )

----------


## Bob dit l'âne

Splendide ! merci  :;):

----------


## Say hello

> Quelqu'un sait comment faire ici (balise spoiler plz) ???
> 
> 
> 
> http://i50.tinypic.com/21ovxhz.jpg



Quand tu arriveras à nouveau à l'extérieur, te casses pas de suite, parles aux 2 pnj et regardes sur les côtés.

----------


## Evene

Bon /age 155 heures je sens le burnout pondre dans une dizaine d'heure  ::P:  Pas mal de choses à faire au 80 mais petite déception sur les fameuses zones à events, finalement en quelques heures je trouve qu'on a déjà compris une bonne partie des mécanismes et vu la plupart des events. A moins qu'ils y aient des choses que les joueurs n'ont pas encore découvertes. Beaucoup de karma, gold et token de donjon à farm pour bien se stuff et de façon élégante. Le mode histoire du dernier donjon est sympathique mais on est pas cher payé pour le temps qu'on passe là dedans. Reste beaucoup de choses encore à découvrir (forge mystique, puzzle partout, explo complète de la carte) et un contenu qu'on sent qu'il s'étendra rapidement (suffit de regarder la map). Le WvsW par contre est bien éclatant et avec une très bonne rejouabilité sur le long terme. Je prépare un guide assez complet dessus j'espère que ça plaira à ceux qui ont pas encore pu le découvrir et qui se posent pas mal de questions.

----------


## Pix402

Elle se paye de ces boobs ma gardienne.  ::o:

----------


## Say hello

/modobell. 

 ::o:

----------


## Elma

J'ai trop flippé en pariant sur une course de vache ! Je pensais que c'etasi 25 Piece de cuivre mais c'etais 25 PA !! Toute ma fortune de lvl 17 ! 

Heureusement j'ai gagné.

----------


## Nereden

Petit screen de mon ingé  ::):

----------


## Algent

Ils ont refait une update sur le status du jeu, à retenir:




> *Storyline steps*
>     In tonight's software update we will fix issues with the storyline steps "Fury of the Dead", "Grisly Shipment", and "In The Ruins". 
> *Downed mode camera*
>     In tonight's software update we will improve the downed mode camera to maintain a more consistent distance taking race into account.

----------


## Canarrhes

Pour ceux qui se posaient la question sur le CAP 2 du Catalyst 12.8 d'AMD, je l'ai testé et il améliore bien les performances!

En 12.6 j'avais:
-Entre 40 et 60FPS en Ultra, AA Natif
-~30 en Super-Sample

En 12.8 CAP2 j'ai:
-60FPS Constant en Ultra, AA Natif
-45 (lorsqu'il y a le lointains paysages à afficher)-60 en Super-Sample.

 :Bave:

----------


## Ragondin

Si j'ai bon souvenir, il faut un Crossfire pour utiliser les Caps, n'est ce pas? Ou je suis à l'ouest?

----------


## Legnou

Pour info, si des canards sont de la bas, j’étais en déplacement mardi a Avignon il y avait encore une grosse dizaine de boite en vente a la fnac.

----------


## trex

Merci à Suba brook et un ingé chaar lvl 61 dont je ne me rappelle plus le pseudo qui m'ont aidé pour les crypte de gendarran nord (avec l’araignée gold) et puis on a enchainer sur le puzzle jump du sud de la map. 
J'ai d'ailleurs appris à cette occasion que le coffre reset tout les jours pour les puzzle jump (et surement aussi pour les coffre des boss gold).  :;): 

Je me suis ruiner ce matin j'ai vendu un max de compo d'artisanat directement à la demande, pour me chopper des gemme qui n'était pas cher (4po90 donné pour 1931 gemme reçut).  ::lol:: 
Quasiment l'équivalent de l'édition deluxe mais sans payé les 20€ de différence ! Je suis pas con non plus j'ai pris plutôt des emplacement de banque hein.  :;):

----------


## Goji

En parlant du puzzle game de Gendarran, avez-vous eu l'exploit ?
On l'a fait hier et que dalle, de fait on se demande si c'est bien un puzzle game, cette grotte remplie de diablotins et de limons...

----------


## Shinpokomon

Des diablotins ? Tu parles duquel ?

----------


## Goji

Au début il faut passer sur un muret entouré de vide et ensuite grimper sur des planches pour enfin descendre dans un petit dédale, le tout parsemé de diablotins, de gros diablotins vétérans et de limons poisseux.
Au bout un coffre mais pas d'exploit.

----------


## Moanimlot

Bonjour à tous,

Je vais me permettre une petite question "bête", mais bon ca reste un mystère pour un nouveau venu sur GW comme moi !

Je suis guerrier lvl 33 et impossible de debloquer mes compétences Elite, que faut il faire pour y avoir acces (avoir recuperé toutes les compétences des paliers superieurs) ?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide !  :;):

----------


## Shinpokomon

> Au début il faut passer sur un muret entouré de vide et ensuite grimper sur des planches pour enfin descendre dans un petit dédale, le tout parsemé de diablotins, de gros diablotins vétérans et de limons poisseux.
> Au bout un coffre mais pas d'exploit.


C'est vers où (pas trouvé celui-là  ::(: ) ?

----------


## trex

> Au début il faut passer sur un muret entouré de vide et ensuite grimper sur des planches pour enfin descendre dans un petit dédale, le tout parsemé de diablotins, de gros diablotins vétérans et de limons poisseux.
> Au bout un coffre mais pas d'exploit.


Ça ressemble plutôt à celui placé dans le passage de Lornar.

----------


## Drayke

> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je vais me permettre une petite question "bête", mais bon ca reste un mystère pour un nouveau venu sur GW comme moi !
> 
> Je suis guerrier lvl 33 et impossible de debloquer mes compétences Elite, que faut il faire pour y avoir acces (avoir recuperé toutes les compétences des paliers superieurs) ?
> 
> Merci d'avance pour votre aide !


Srouce ( ::ninja:: ) :http://www.maximelene.fr/bienvenue-d...-2#competences




> De plus, les compétences utilitaires et élites sont réparties en paliers. Il est ainsi nécessaire d'obtenir 5 compétences utilitaires du premier palier pour accéder au second, puis de faire de même pour le troisième. Accéder au second palier des compétences élites nécessite d'obtenir 2 compétences du premier palier.

----------


## trex

Idem question sans doute con, mais impossible de choisir une compétence elite lorsque je suis sous l'eau (j'ai débloqué pour l'instant le golem de chair, l'armure golem asura et la forme de liche).

----------


## olih

> Idem question sans doute con, mais impossible de choisir une compétence elite lorsque je suis sous l'eau (j'ai débloqué pour l'instant le golem de chair, l'armure golem asura et la forme de liche).


Toutes les compétences ne fonctionnent pas sous l'eau  ::sad:: .
Epidémie  fonctionne en élite (pour le nécro).

Edit: Pour savoir combien de compétence d'un palier il faut pour débloquer le suivant, il suffit de regarder le petit nombre sous le palier (1/2 par exemple -> 2).

----------


## Drayke

> Idem question sans doute con, mais impossible de choisir une compétence elite lorsque je suis sous l'eau (j'ai débloqué pour l'instant le golem de chair, l'armure golem asura et la forme de liche).


Faut regarder dans la description de la compétence. S'il y a une goutte d'eau barrée, ben...le message est clair  ::ninja::

----------


## Shinpokomon

Violente la déco  :Emo:

----------


## olih

/!\ Annonce /!\
Jeune nécro, bien sous tout rapport, cherche joueur(s) aimant mourir souvent,


Spoiler Alert! 


histoire de pouvoir rez et obtenir ce putain de titre de guérisseur de guerre


/!\Fin/!\


 ::ninja:: 

---------- Post added at 09h09 ---------- Previous post was at 09h09 ----------




> Violente la déco


9h == heure du patch.

----------


## Shinpokomon

Va en WvW, tu l'auras très vite  ::ninja::

----------


## Vonslead

> /!\ Annonce /!\
> Jeune nécro, bien sous tout rapport, cherche joueur(s) aimant mourir souvent,
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> histoire de pouvoir rez et obtenir ce putain de titre de guérisseur de guerre
> 
> ...



Elémentaliste spécialisé Carpette disponible pour faire cet achievement.

----------


## scenium

> Je suis guerrier lvl 33 et impossible de debloquer mes compétences Elite, que faut il faire pour y avoir acces (avoir recuperé toutes les compétences des paliers superieurs) ?


Si je dit pas de bêtise, il faut en avoir débloqué 5 sur chaque palier précédent.

Edit : grilled

----------


## Moanimlot

Mon PB c'est que j'en ai débloqué largement plus que 5 sur chaque palier précédent, mais rien a faire pour avoir la compétence Elite. J'ai une compétence Elite par défaut grave à la version collector du jeu, mais impossible de la mettre dans ma barre, c'est bloqué !   ::(:

----------


## Vonslead

Pour le dernier palier d'élite, il faut être niveau 40 et avoir débloqué deux élites du premier palier.

----------


## Shinpokomon

> Mon PB c'est que j'en ai débloqué largement plus que 5 sur chaque palier précédent, mais rien a faire pour avoir la compétence Elite. J'ai une compétence Elite par défaut grave à la version collector du jeu, mais impossible de la mettre dans ma barre, c'est bloqué !


Bug alors, demande au sav  ::ninja::

----------


## Moanimlot

Bon je regarde ça ce soir, après le taf ! Merci pour votre aide !

----------


## Gordor

> Ben perso j'ai 8 slots de banque et je peux pas upgrade


1 nouvel extension de banque donne combien d'emplacement en plus ?

----------


## Shinpokomon

C'est up  ::w00t:: 




> 1 nouvel extension de banque donne combien d'emplacement en plus ?


Pareil que celui par défaut, donc +30.

----------


## Kurita

Plus que 3 jours. *tremble*

----------


## Shinpokomon

> Plus que 3 jours. *tremble*








Plus sérieusement, mp moi IG (Shinpoko ou Shinpokomon), je te ferais direct 4 sacs 10 slots  ::ninja::

----------


## olih

Ahh tient, la rune pour  crafter les sacs 20 places, c'est 10po l'unité chez le vendeur  ::trollface:: .

----------


## Kurita

J'y penserai, merci.  :;):

----------


## Saboteur

> Bon, je monte guerrier pour voir, et c'est complétement fumé 
> Entre le signet de regen qui rend le guerrier limite immortel, et le talent dans la branche critique complétement cheatay a bas niveau qui me permet d'avoir 108% de chances de critiques au niveau 20, c'est tout simplement ridicule!
> Je ne doute pas que çà se calmera en montant de niveau, mais pour le moment je roule sur le contenu pve, je me solote des champions or, etc..



Ton message m'a intrigué, et j'avoue qu'au début j'ai pensé à une farce.
Ayant un guerrier niv 75, je tourne maxi entre 40 et 50% de chances critique quand je cherche vraiment à optimiser cette carac.

J'ai donc discuté hier soir avec un pote qui est justement en train de monter son guerrier, et là pareil que toi, au niveau 17, avec seulement 8 points dans l'aptitude "Armes" (donc sans même avoir débloqué de talent d'aptitude) il est à plus de 50% de chances critique.
Et en me rendant dans la même zone que lui, où mon niveau a été aligné sur le sien, à score  de précision devenu équivalent, toujours cette énorme différence de % de chances critique.

En revanche, un autre pote avec son guerrier bas niveau affiche un % du même ordre que les miens.

Autre chose, au cours de l'exploration de la même zone (de mon niveau, sans buff ni avantage actif) j'ai vu mon % de chances critiques varier (le score en blanc, celui qui n'est pas censé changer sauf buff ou changement d'équipement). J'affronte un minotaure, 33%. Je fais 10m pour attaquer le suivant, poum 29%.

Tout ça me laisse penser qu'il y aurait bien un bug quelque part, ce qui vu l'état actuel du jeu n'est pas très étonnant.


Par contre, j'ai toujours du mal à croire que tu solotes les boss Gold.

----------


## Gordor

> J'ai trop flippé en pariant sur une course de vache ! Je pensais que c'etasi 25 Piece de cuivre mais c'etais 25 PA !! Toute ma fortune de lvl 17 ! 
> 
> Heureusement j'ai gagné.


et tu as gagné quoi ?  ::):

----------


## Monsieur Odd

> Ton message m'a intrigué, et j'avoue qu'au début j'ai pensé à une farce.
> Ayant un guerrier niv 75, je tourne maxi entre 40 et 50% de chances critique quand je cherche vraiment à optimiser cette carac.
> 
> J'ai donc discuté hier soir avec un pote qui est justement en train de monter son guerrier, et là pareil que toi, au niveau 17, avec seulement 8 points dans l'aptitude "Armes" (donc sans même avoir débloqué de talent d'aptitude) il est à plus de 50% de chances critique.
> Et en me rendant dans la même zone que lui, où mon niveau a été aligné sur le sien, à score  de précision devenu équivalent, toujours cette énorme différence de % de chances critique.
> 
> En revanche, un autre pote avec son guerrier bas niveau affiche un % du même ordre que les miens.
> 
> Autre chose, au cours de l'exploration de la même zone (de mon niveau, sans buff ni avantage actif) j'ai vu mon % de chances critiques varier (le score en blanc, celui qui n'est pas censé changer sauf buff ou changement d'équipement). J'affronte un minotaure, 33%. Je fais 10m pour attaquer le suivant, poum 29%.
> ...


Je dois tourner à 80% de crit au lvl 29 avec mon guerrier.
Je claque du 1200 à l'espadon, de quoi one shot tout ce qui n'a pas de portrait décoré.

----------


## scenium

Peu mieux faire, mais je manque de teintures !

----------


## Moanimlot

Bin j'en suis très loin moi, je dois avoir 7% de crit au lvl 33 !

Je sais vraiment pas comment vous faites !

----------


## Zepolak

C'est atroce  :^_^:

----------


## scenium

Je valide !  :^_^: 
Mais pour la postérité, fallait le tester.

----------


## Atilili

Certains sont solotable en guerrier Monsieur Odd, je confirme :'). Je n'ai pas réussi personnellement mais j'en est mit quelques un à -25% pv, ils seraient tomber assez facilement avec un stuff un peu plus d'actualité (j'ai du jouer quasiment tout le long avec un équipement globalement 10 a 15 level en dessous du mien) et avec quelques modifs du build. Je n'ai simplement pas pousser.

----------


## Troma

scenium : tu m'a fais sourire grand malade :D

----------


## Jean Pale

> Plus sérieusement, mp moi IG (Shinpoko ou Shinpokomon), je te ferais direct 4 sacs 10 slots


Je note ça !

----------


## Drayke

> Peu mieux faire, mais je manque de teintures !
> 
> http://www.la9p.fr/temp/coin.png


That's some epic shit.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

MAis euh, quand est-ce que le jeu sera remis en vente ?  :Emo:

----------


## Gordor

> MAis euh, quand est-ce que le jeu sera remis en vente ?





> If your after a copy of #GW2 in the UK, Tesco, http://Play.com and HMV (in store) still have copies remaining  ^AT


Voila, t'a plus qu'a te payer le voyage

----------


## Shinpokomon

> Je note ça !


Parce que t'as pas encore commencé à jouer toi ?  ::P:

----------


## Alchimist

> /!\ Annonce /!\
> Jeune nécro, bien sous tout rapport, cherche joueur(s) aimant mourir souvent,
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> histoire de pouvoir rez et obtenir ce putain de titre de guérisseur de guerre
> 
> ...


Il y a un vista au sud du Fort Trinity, sa particularité, être en hauteur et être assez difficile d’accès, ce qui donne lieu à une pluie de cadavre. Là, tu pourras farm ton titre.

----------


## Davbass

Le vista ou tu monte sur les branches je confirme, j'ai du mourrir 6 ou 7 fois et ceux qui le tentaient idem. D'ailleurs alchimist je t'ai croisé _(et rez)_en train de brouter le sol ;p

----------


## Myron

Je confirme. J'ai eu un mal de chien à y arriver celui la.

----------


## Elma

> et tu as gagné quoi ?


Un sabot acessoire +6 précision d'une valeur marchande de 50 Pa ! 

C'est rigolo ces petits trucs.

----------


## Moanimlot

Vous savez s'il est possible de réinitialiser ses points de compétences ? (les récupérer et les replacer différemment)

----------


## Flipmode

Apparemment a partir de la semaine prochaine les magasins devraient recevoir un stock de boites GW2.

----------


## Marty

> Vous savez s'il est possible de réinitialiser ses points de compétences ? (les récupérer et les replacer différemment)


Normalement oui.
Mais je ne me rappelle plus comment. Peut-être auprès de l'instructeur de ta profession contre une somme d'argent.

----------


## Métalchantant

> Normalement oui.
> Mais je ne me rappelle plus comment. Peut-être auprès de l'instructeur de ta profession contre une somme d'argent.


En WvW aussi, au point d'entrée, y'a un instructeur pour remettre tout à zéro...mais c'est en WvW  :;):

----------


## BlackFox

En rachetant un livre tu peux reset tes aptitudes mais je suis pas sur pour les compétences

----------


## olih

> Vous savez s'il est possible de réinitialiser ses points de compétences ? (les récupérer et les replacer différemment)


Les points de compétence, je ne crois pas, par contre les points d'aptitude oui, chez le marchant qui vend les livres pour débloquer les niveau)
(les trucs bleu qui se retrouve sur la barre droite (6-7-8-9-0) non, les trucs passifs que tu débloques et que tu n'obtiens que par le passage de niveau à partir du lv10 oui).

----------


## Maximelene

Ne confondez pas aptitudes (les "talents") et compétences, en effet  :;): 

Les points d'aptitudes peuvent être remboursés auprès de l'entraîneur, mais les points de compétence dépensés le sont, eux, définitivement.

Mais vu qu'on continue à gagner des points de compétence après le 80, et qu'il y en a un paquet de répartis dans toute la Tyrie, ce n'est pas un problème  :;): 




> MAis euh, quand est-ce que le jeu sera remis en vente ?


Essaie les grandes surface. Restait genre une dizaine de (jolies) boîtes à Auchan par chez moi l'autre jour.




> En rachetant un livre tu peux reset tes aptitudes mais je suis pas sur pour les compétences


*Attention*, le reset des aptitudes ne se fait pas par le biais du livre. Celui-ci ne sert qu'à débloquer de nouveaux paliers. Lisez la fenêtre du PNJ avant d'acheter aveuglément et de regretter : l'option pour réinitialiser les aptitudes est en dessous !

----------


## BlackFox

> Attention[/B], le reset des aptitudes ne se fait pas par le biais du livre. Celui-ci ne sert qu'à débloquer de nouveaux paliers. Lisez la fenêtre du PNJ avant d'acheter aveuglément et de regretter : l'option pour réinitialiser les aptitudes est en dessous !


Ha tu fais bien de le préciser il me semblait avoir lu qu'il fallait racheter un livre. Merci de cette précision.

----------


## Thom'

> *Attention*, le reset des aptitudes ne se fait pas par le biais du livre. Celui-ci ne sert qu'à débloquer de nouveaux paliers. Lisez la fenêtre du PNJ avant d'acheter aveuglément et de regretter : l'option pour réinitialiser les aptitudes est en dessous !


Oui mais l'achat d'un livre reset automatiquement non ? Quand j'ai acheté le bouquin de maître, j'ai du repartir tous mes points.

----------


## mrFish

> Oui mais l'achat d'un livre reset automatiquement non ? Quand j'ai acheté le bouquin de maître, j'ai du repartir tous mes points.


Oui l'achat d'un livre reset tes points mais ce n'est pas la méthode si on veut juste reset, là c'est du bonus  ::P:

----------


## Kayato

Oui l'achat du livre reset les points. Mais il ne marche qu'une seule fois.

Donc effectivement reset ses aptitudes juste avant les level 11,40 et 60 est inutile. Pour le reste il y a l'option spécifique dans le dialogue avec le pnj.

----------


## Naiaphykit

> MAis euh, quand est-ce que le jeu sera remis en vente ?


Perso je l'ai pris avant hier soir sur le site Niveau 7. Il leur reste peut être des clefs ( bon par contre c'est un peu plus cher, 59 euros, mais franchement j'avais pas la motiv' d'attendre .... )

----------


## Moanimlot

Merci à tous pour vos réponses !  :;):

----------


## Vaaahn

> Peu mieux faire, mais je manque de teintures !
> 
> http://www.la9p.fr/temp/coin.png


Je te veux à mes côtés lors d'une défense épique d'un fort, genre un Askalion Canard (enfin licorne!) avec ce skin  :Cigare: 

/!\ En parlant de licorne, on  a croisé je sais plus quand en WvW, un fort claim par une guilde avec un emblème dont je ne vois  même pas pourquoi c'est pas le notre.
J'ai oublié de prendre un screen (si un canards l'a fait qu'il le poste) mais ce castor qui fait un salut nazi sur un coeur et un fond rose ...  :Bave:

----------


## the_twins

Dites, il y a un bon fan site pour guild wars 2 ? Genre l équivalent de judgehype ? Je trouve JoL et autres sites MMO bof et surtout très accès forum avec finalement très peu d'articles.

----------


## Vaaahn

> Dites, il y a un bon fan site pour guild wars 2 ? Genre l équivalent de judgehype ? Je trouve JoL et autres sites MMO bof et surtout très accès forum avec finalement très peu d'articles.


Je ne te ferais pas l'offense de te citer le premier message du topic, mais te conseille fortement d'y faire un tour ...  ::ninja::

----------


## Zepolak

*Nouveauté* : vous disposez désormais d'un coffre et d'un trésor de guilde. La différence entre les deux est que les canards lambdas ne peuvent pas retirer depuis le trésor de guilde ; seuls les animateurs peuvent à l'heure actuelle.
L'idée est de disposer d'un coffre "sécurisé".

Edit :
Une troisième amélioration étendra la taille du trésor et/ou du coffre. Ce n'est pas clair dans la description. Donc il n'est pas impossible que dans 2 semaines, on inverse l'usage de l'un et de l'autre.

Vous avez désormais aussi 2 nouveaux buffs qui tournent, plus de karmas et plus de chances de récoltes de matériaux rares.

----------


## Shinpokomon

> Dites, il y a un bon fan site pour guild wars 2 ? Genre l équivalent de judgehype ? Je trouve JoL et autres sites MMO bof et surtout très accès forum avec finalement très peu d'articles.


http://gw2.univers-virtuels.net/

http://www.maximelene.fr/bienvenue-dans-guild-wars-2

----------


## Gordor

> *Nouveauté* : vous disposez désormais d'un coffre et d'un trésor de guilde. La différence entre les deux est que les canards lambdas ne peuvent pas retirer depuis le trésor de guilde ; seuls les animateurs peuvent à l'heure actuelle.
> L'idée est de disposer d'un coffre "sécurisé".
> 
> Edit :
> Une troisième amélioration étendra la taille du trésor et/ou du coffre. Ce n'est pas clair dans la description. Donc il n'est pas impossible que dans 2 semaines, on inverse l'usage de l'un et de l'autre.
> 
> Vous avez désormais aussi 2 nouveaux buffs qui tournent, plus de karmas et plus de chances de récoltes de matériaux rares.


question con vu que je ne me suis pas du tout posé la question (et n'ai donc pas cherché la réponse), pour les buffs, karmas, chance d'avoir des matériaux rares etc... il faut activer quelque chose pour en profiter ou pas ?
c'est quoi la valeur chiffrée des buffs ?

----------


## Zepolak

> question con vu que je ne me suis pas du tout posé la question (et n'ai donc pas cherché la réponse), pour les buffs, karmas, chance d'avoir des matériaux rares etc... il faut activer quelque chose pour en profiter ou pas ?
> c'est quoi la valeur chiffrée des buffs ?


Un petit coup d'oeil sur le panneau de guilde répondra à toutes ces questions  ::): 

Il suffit de représenter la guilde.

----------


## olih

> question con vu que je ne me suis pas du tout posé la question (et n'ai donc pas cherché la réponse), pour les buffs, karmas, chance d'avoir des matériaux rares etc... il faut activer quelque chose pour en profiter ou pas ?
> c'est quoi la valeur chiffrée des buffs ?


 C'est marqué dans la fenêtre guilde :con:.
+10% de magie (si mes souvenirs sont bons) et idem pour le karma... en tout cas un truc du genre.

:grilled:  ::cry::

----------


## mrFish

> *Nouveauté* : vous disposez désormais d'un coffre et d'un trésor de guilde. La différence entre les deux est que les canards lambdas ne peuvent pas retirer depuis le trésor de guilde ; seuls les animateurs peuvent à l'heure actuelle.
> L'idée est de disposer d'un coffre "sécurisé".
> 
> Edit :
> Une troisième amélioration étendra la taille du trésor et/ou du coffre. Ce n'est pas clair dans la description. Donc il n'est pas impossible que dans 2 semaines, on inverse l'usage de l'un et de l'autre.
> 
> Vous avez désormais aussi 2 nouveaux buffs qui tournent, plus de karmas et plus de chances de récoltes de matériaux rares.


Je t'aime.

----------


## Zepolak

> Je t'aime.


Je ne fais que dépenser l'influence que vous avez durement acquise  ::): 

Je prévois de faire l'inventaire entre lundi & dimanche prochain de la quantité hebdomadaire d'influence qu'on gagne - en considérant que le rush initial sera peut-être passé. Et en fonction de ça, on verra combien de ces buffs (et du coup lesquels) on pourra maintenir en continu (la priorité allant aux 3 buffs PvE qui sont présentement activés, puis aux buffs 3W les plus puissants).

----------


## Gordor

> C'est marqué dans la fenêtre guilde :con:.
> +10% de magie (si mes souvenirs sont bons) et idem pour le karma... en tout cas un truc du genre.
> 
> :grilled:


ok merci, bin c'est bien chouette !

----------


## Anonyme1023

> Apparemment a partir de la semaine prochaine les magasins devraient recevoir un stock de boites GW2.


Quand j'ai acheté ma boite dimanche, le gars m'a dit qu'il aurait pas de stock avant minimum le 30 Septembre...

----------


## Shoran

commence à y avoir du canard sur le rvr  ::wub::

----------


## Flipmode

> Quand j'ai acheté ma boite dimanche, le gars m'a dit qu'il aurait pas de stock avant minimum le 30 Septembre...


La marque au M bleu dit le contraire... Info à base de ''on devrait recevoir... ''

----------


## Setzer

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/13a...d5c7deeb95.jpg
> 
> commence à y avoir du canard sur le rvr



Je veux y rentrer  :Emo:

----------


## Shinpokomon

Et encore, j'y suis pas encore allé, sinon on aurait déjà 100 000 points  ::ninja::

----------


## trex

Salut, je suis en train de faire la zone d'ashford maintenant.
J'ai remarquer un événement avec un boss au sud de la map, sur l'ile au milieu du lac d'Adorea. Il y avait un CPC d'ailleurs. Le temps que j'arrive à la nage c'était déjà finit.
Bref tout ça pour savoir comment on déclenche cet événement, ça à l'air d'être une énigme. Il y a 4 objets interactif sur l'ile :
- un buste
- une torche éteinte
- une flamme bleu
- un mausolée/crypte

J'ai essayer plusieurs combinaison au hazard mais rien.

Je ne trouve rien sur google non plus. Ça m'intrigue. Je ne sais pas si ça vous dit quelque chose cette histoire ?

L'article (très succinct) du wiki.
L'emplacement de l'ile :

----------


## Shinpokomon

Youtube est ton ami  :;): 





> C'est moche de le laisser chercher. "youtube est ton ami". Donc soit tu a trouvé sur youtube et tu peux balancer le lien, soit tu lances cette phrase en l'air, il va chercher, et ne trouvera rien ...
> C'est moche


 ::trollface::

----------


## Gordor

C'est moche de le laisser chercher. "youtube est ton ami". Donc soit tu a trouvé sur youtube et tu peux balancer le lien, soit tu lances cette phrase en l'air, il va chercher, et ne trouvera rien ...
C'est moche

----------


## trex

Surtout que j'en ai déjà recherché des vidéo youtube, mais c'est à 90% pour le point de vue a coté. Ce n'est pas cela qui m’intéresse. Mais en effet si tu as un lien/info en rapport avec cette île je suis preneur.

----------


## Chedaa

Je suis tombé dessus 2 fois par hasard, et personne n'a su me dire comment il avait pop.

Sinon question : il y a d'autres puzzle jump dans les capitales, comme à l'Arche du lion ?. J'ai pas envie de me spoil en allant sur les wiki/youtube.

----------


## Enerach

La seule fois où je suis tombé dessus, j'avais cliqué sur le buste et ça a déclenché l'event. Faut peut être juste avoir du bol ?

----------


## Shinpokomon

> Je suis tombé dessus 2 fois par hasard, et personne n'a su me dire comment il avait pop.
> 
> Sinon question : il y a d'autres puzzle jump dans les capitales, comme à l'Arche du lion ?. J'ai pas envie de me spoil en allant sur les wiki/youtube.


Il y en a 

Spoiler Alert! 


3

 dans l'Arche du Lion.

----------


## scenium

> Je te veux à mes côtés lors d'une défense épique d'un fort, genre un Askalion Canard (enfin licorne!) avec ce skin


Va falloir prévoir les tablettes de Motilyo alors, ça va en faire gerber plus d'un  :;):

----------


## Chedaa

> Il y en a 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> 3
> 
>  dans l'Arche du Lion.


Oui j'ai déjà trouvé les 3 de l'arche. Celui de l'impasse du troll, on m'a aidé car sinon j'aurais jamais trouvé, j'ai du passer 2h à fouiner en sautant dans tous les sens vu que je voyais le coffre, jamais j'aurais eu l'idée de ... voilà quoi, et chapeau à celui qui a trouvé ça le 1er. 
Celui du fou, on le trouve en cherchant le panorama et celui de la cascade je l'ai trouvé par hasard. (d'ailleurs 

Spoiler Alert! 


y a 2 trolls àl'entrée et le 2ème s'appelle _villageoise_, lol la gueule de la villageoise

----------


## Shinpokomon

Celui qui l'a trouvé en premier il a du tombé sans faire exprès pile dans le trou  ::XD::

----------


## olih

L'amure légère du donjon sylvari (qui ne fait pas fleur  :tired: )

Et l'armure légère culturelle sylvari  ::love:: .

----------


## Jean Pale

> Parce que t'as pas encore commencé à jouer toi ?


Si, mais pas beaucoup. Allez...  :Emo:  Je ne t'aiderais pas pour battre Ornstein & Smough malgré ton niveau 713 sinon !  ::ninja::

----------


## Flipmode

> L'amure légère du donjon sylvari (qui ne fait pas fleur )
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/0df...df0e8a12fa.jpg
> Et l'armure légère culturelle sylvari .
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/35e...d200b4af20.jpg


http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/71...74#post5811874
Hésitez pas  ::(:

----------


## Frapau

Alors si je veux devenir un canard, va falloir que je reroll sur Vizunah Square (j'ais betement choisi fort ranik à la création il y a 28 niveaux de cela, flute)

edit: a ben non, je peux me transferer gratos à la cool en fait.

----------


## Flipmode

Ouai 'fin on est beaucoup déjà en guilde et encore plus sur le serveur après si c'est pour fuir les serveurs adversaire et les vider :/

----------


## Tomaka17

> Alors si je veux devenir un canard, va falloir que je reroll sur Vizunah Square (j'ais betement choisi fort ranik à la création il y a 28 niveaux de cela, flute)


1 - tous tes persos sont forcément sur le même serveur
2 - tu n'as pas besoin d'être sur Vizunah pour rejoindre la guilde

Le seul problème est que tu ne pourras pas participer avec nous au WvW (à part comme chair à canon)

----------


## Frapau

> Le seul problème est que tu ne pourras pas participer avec nous au WvW (à part comme chair à canon)


C'est un petit peu ce que je fait de mieux en même temps (la chair à canon) si nous étions dans un film mon role: cadavre numéro 1.

----------


## Wizi

> 1 - tous tes persos sont forcément sur le même serveur
> 2 - tu n'as pas besoin d'être sur Vizunah pour rejoindre la guilde
> 
> Le seul problème est que tu ne pourras pas participer avec nous au WvW (à part comme chair à canon)


Et on n'a pas les bonus d'amélioration de guilde non plus, sauf si un animateur les ajoutes avec les points d'influence gagné sur le serveur spécifique.

----------


## Tomaka17

Gé-nial, encore le comptoir qui lag de 10 minutes à chaque action
"Okay, validons cet achat de 10 boules d'ecto qui me coûte 2po. Je clique sur le bouton. Il se passe rien. Mince, j'ai peut être cliqué à côté ? C'est drôle, on dirait que le bouton est désactivé. Tiens j'essaye de recliquer, on dirait vraiment que le bouton est là pour décorer. Je reclique encore une fois pour voir."

Deux minutes plus tard je constate que j'ai perdu 6po, et l'ordre d'achat n'est même pas dans mes transactions en cours  ::(: 

Y a plus qu'à espérer que les ectos vont monter

----------


## Darknight670

Ce n'est qu'une suggestion mais tous les Plats de Chefs fait a partir de: peche, strawberries donnent de bon bonus pour le WvW ( +vit , +pow , +regen ) et coutent 1c sur le TP. C'est imho un EXCELENT investissment de guilde ( un zergs CPC avec le bonus d'orbe + bonus de Fort de Guilde + bonus de bouffe = cheaté )

Et je cherche un Weaponsmith 400 pour me craft : 5 Orichalcum Sword Blade + 5 Orichalcum Sword Hilt , en retour fournissez moi les compos et je vous craft n'importe quelle teinture ( par gamme de couleur, je peux pas craft Mignight Black specifiquement par ex... ) avec mon Cook 400

EDIT : Si ca nous ruinent pas trop je verrais si moi et l'autre Cook400 on peut remplir la banque de nouriture

----------


## Enhor

[Mode Whineuse]

Tiens, il a l'air bien ce nouveau Guild Wars, l'article du CPC m'a donné envie. Ah, y'en a plus sur le site officiel, tant pis, on va aller voir ailleurs. Ah, y'a plus d'éditions digitales nul part, merde. Bon ben j'peux peut-être commander un boite. 

Fnac non, LDLC non plus, CDiscount c'est mort, Materiel c'est foutu... Oh, tout le monde conseille d'aller dans une grande surface. Ca doit être bien d'habiter à moins de 50 bornes d'une grande surface. Tant pis. 

Ah, j'ai trouvé des sites qui vendent des clés en fait ! Bon, sont basés à Singapoure ou au Costa Rica, ça coute 70 balles et rien ne me dit que j'aurai ça un jour.

Tant pis, ça attendra un mois, on verra  ::|: 

[/Mode Whineuse]

----------


## Zepolak

> Tiens, il a l'air bien ce nouveau Guild Wars, l'article du CPC m'a donné envie. Ah, y'en a plus sur le site officiel, tant pis, on va aller voir ailleurs. Ah, y'a plus d'éditions digitales nul part, merde. Bon ben j'peux peut-être commander un boite.


Oui ça commence à être compliqué de trouver le jeu je pense. Je suis désolé, mais d'un autre côté, c'est "pour la bonne cause". Quant tu pourras l'acheter à nouveau, si tu as la patience, les petits ennuis d'infrastructure seront réglés ainsi qu'une bonne partie des petits bugs de lancement.

----------


## Pix402

> [Mode Whineuse]
> 
> Tiens, il a l'air bien ce nouveau Guild Wars, l'article du CPC m'a donné envie. Ah, y'en a plus sur le site officiel, tant pis, on va aller voir ailleurs. Ah, y'a plus d'éditions digitales nul part, merde. Bon ben j'peux peut-être commander un boite. 
> 
> Fnac non, LDLC non plus, CDiscount c'est mort, Materiel c'est foutu... Oh, tout le monde conseille d'aller dans une grande surface. Ca doit être bien d'habiter à moins de 50 bornes d'une grande surface. Tant pis. 
> 
> Ah, j'ai trouvé des sites qui vendent des clés en fait ! Bon, sont basés à Singapoure ou au Costa Rica, ça coute 70 balles et rien ne me dit que j'aurai ça un jour.
> 
> Tant pis, ça attendra un mois, on verra 
> ...


Ou alors l'acheter 80€ chez certains revendeurs sur Ebay.  ::trollface::

----------


## Atilili

> [Mode Whineuse]
> 
> Tiens, il a l'air bien ce nouveau Guild Wars, l'article du CPC m'a donné envie. Ah, y'en a plus sur le site officiel, tant pis, on va aller voir ailleurs. Ah, y'a plus d'éditions digitales nul part, merde. Bon ben j'peux peut-être commander un boite. 
> 
> Fnac non, LDLC non plus, CDiscount c'est mort, Materiel c'est foutu... Oh, tout le monde conseille d'aller dans une grande surface. Ca doit être bien d'habiter à moins de 50 bornes d'une grande surface. Tant pis. 
> 
> Ah, j'ai trouvé des sites qui vendent des clés en fait ! Bon, sont basés à Singapoure ou au Costa Rica, ça coute 70 balles et rien ne me dit que j'aurai ça un jour.
> 
> Tant pis, ça attendra un mois, on verra 
> ...


http://www.play.com/Search.html?sear...pe=allproducts

Hop, j'ai pas vérifier si ils font de l'export mais ils sont basé en Angleterre j'ai l'impression y'a des chances donc, je ne fait que te refiler un site qu'un CM d'anet à conseiller sur leurs twitter

----------


## ouk

> La marque au M bleu dit le contraire... Info à base de ''on devrait recevoir... ''


Le mec il croit encore les vendeurs de Micromania  :haha:

----------


## Maximelene

> Le mec il croit encore les vendeurs de Micromania


Le mec est vendeur chez Micromania, si je ne m'abuse  ::ninja::

----------


## Enhor

> Ou alors l'acheter 80€ chez certains revendeurs sur Ebay.


Dans ces cas là, autant passer par un vendeur de clé comme ceux que je mentionnais. J'aurais même plus confiance  ::trollface:: 




> http://www.play.com/Search.html?sear...pe=allproducts
> 
> Hop, j'ai pas vérifier si ils font de l'export mais ils sont basé en Angleterre j'ai l'impression y'a des chances donc, je ne fait que te refiler un site qu'un CM d'anet à conseiller sur leurs twitter


A première vu il font de l'export sauf que si tu regardes là "Usually dispatched within 1-2 weeks". Donc je suis même pas sûr qu'ils en aient en stock, à mon avis ils espèrent juste en recevoir d'ici une à 2 semaines. 

A noter que certain se font même plus chier et propose le jeu à 100 euros  ::o: 




> Oui ça commence à être compliqué de trouver le jeu je pense. Je suis désolé, mais d'un autre côté, c'est "pour la bonne cause". Quant tu pourras l'acheter à nouveau, si tu as la patience, les petits ennuis d'infrastructure seront réglés ainsi qu'une bonne partie des petits bugs de lancement.


Ah mais j'ai rien contre dans l'idée. Après, commencer un MMO peu après sa sortie ça veut aussi dire trouver facilement du monde de bas niveau, profiter de l'engouement des premiers jours, pouvoir rejoindre plus facilement le serveur sur lequel on veut être (et où sont ses potes)... C'est un peu dommage de devoir chercher des moyens limites de se procurer le jeu ou de devoir attendre un temps non défini parce qu'on a attendu des feedbacks avant de se décider.

----------


## Pix402

:Emo:

----------


## Maximelene

Je devrais passer à Auchan demain. S'ils ont des boîtes, j'en prendrai une si ça peut intéresser un canard  :;):

----------


## Shinpokomon

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/77d...53941d0204.jpg


Spoiler  ::ninja::

----------


## Say hello

Voteban.

----------


## Ouro

Banhammer ! Sinon, il y a combien de dragons à tuer en évènement de groupe ? 


Spoiler Alert! 


 Hormis la griffe de Jormag et celui qui fait pop des murs d'os à détruire ( et le canon à protéger ) j'en connais pas d'autres.

----------


## Elma

Les reprises des musique de Skyrim dans les contrés de Norm c'est abusé! Merci Jeremy Soule... Décidément malgré certain bon thème il me saoul de plus en plus...

----------


## sparouw

N'ayant pas posé le moindre poil sur Skyrim, mon aventure en terre Norn est un pur régal  :Bave:

----------


## Moanimlot

Pour ma part, j'en suis a 5 Norn créé et 1 humain, j'ai testé les autres races, mais les zones de départ sont vraiment trop pénibles ^^

Par contre toujours impossible d'activer la compétences Loup brumefeu de mon edition deluxe, j'ai une autre compétence Elite activée grâce aux point, mais pas le Loup  ::(:

----------


## Phazon

_Besoin d'aide sur le reroll :_

Je joue actuellement *Rôdeur* et il me convient parfaitement (surtout en 3W, mon build est axé dessus). Arrivé niveau 60 et quelques, l'envie de reroll me démange ! Mais tout n'est pas simple...

Jouant depuis la Chine, *je ne joue pas dans des conditions parfaites* (dans le meilleur des cas une simple latence de 0,5 sec mais en moyenne plutôt 1 sec). Ceci élimine automatiquement les corps à corps, puisque je dois me coller à eux pour faire du dégâts, en 3W ils seront toujours deux mètres à côté et dans la masse j'ai plutôt une latence de 3 sec et plus.

Le Rôdeur convient parfaitement puisque c'est un ranged (sisi) qu'il n'a que peu de compétence à charger, peu de compétence de jump ou autres mouvements (qui me donnent un rendu ridicule du style j'appuie sur la touche, mon perso fonce puis fait une téléportation en arrière avant de repartir en avant, j'ai éliminé l'Ingénieur fusil à cause de ça). Il a son pet qui m'est bien utile en PVE pour pallier à mon manque de réactivité. Il a du spam intéressant pour le 3W avec l'arc long, du support avec la corne etc...

Quelles autres classes pourraient m'aller ? J'ai testé rapido le Nécromancier qui pourrait me convenir je pense même si le fait que la plupart des builds sont à base de conditions ne me fait pas particulièrement rêver, au moins ma latence n'influera pas trop.

----------


## Madvince

Il refonctionne le changement de mot de passe ?

----------


## theryon

La même... Tentative de connexion chinoise pour ma part cette nuit 6h qui n'apparait pas dans le log des connexions dans sécurité du compte.

----------


## airOne

> _Besoin d'aide sur le reroll :_
> 
> Je joue actuellement *Rôdeur* et il me convient parfaitement (surtout en 3W, mon build est axé dessus). Arrivé niveau 60 et quelques, l'envie de reroll me démange ! Mais tout n'est pas simple...
> 
> Jouant depuis la Chine, *je ne joue pas dans des conditions parfaites* (dans le meilleur des cas une simple latence de 0,5 sec mais en moyenne plutôt 1 sec). Ceci élimine automatiquement les corps à corps, puisque je dois me coller à eux pour faire du dégâts, en 3W ils seront toujours deux mètres à côté et dans la masse j'ai plutôt une latence de 3 sec et plus.
> 
> Le Rôdeur convient parfaitement puisque c'est un ranged (sisi) qu'il n'a que peu de compétence à charger, peu de compétence de jump ou autres mouvements (qui me donnent un rendu ridicule du style j'appuie sur la touche, mon perso fonce puis fait une téléportation en arrière avant de repartir en avant, j'ai éliminé l'Ingénieur fusil à cause de ça). Il a son pet qui m'est bien utile en PVE pour pallier à mon manque de réactivité. Il a du spam intéressant pour le 3W avec l'arc long, du support avec la corne etc...
> 
> Quelles autres classes pourraient m'aller ? J'ai testé rapido le Nécromancier qui pourrait me convenir je pense même si le fait que la plupart des builds sont à base de conditions ne me fait pas particulièrement rêver, au moins ma latence n'influera pas trop.


T'as essayé de baisser les options graphiques? J'avais remarqué à l'époque une baisse significatif du ping quand je jouais depuis Sydney vers les serveurs européens de wow.
Et sinon ça donne quoi les clients tunnels dont je t'avais parlé?

----------


## Phazon

Je vais essayer de baisser les options ouais. Par contre les clients tunnels, Arenanet ne semble pas trop les apprécier puisque je me fais déco régulièrement dessus. Je vais en essayer d'autres.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Banhammer ! Sinon, il y a combien de dragons à tuer en évènement de groupe ? 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
>  Hormis la griffe de Jormag et celui qui fait pop des murs d'os à détruire ( et le canon à protéger ) j'en connais pas d'autres.


J'en connais trois :
- 40/50 Chaîne de la Strie flamboyante / Blazerigde Steppes (Pop au Nord Ouest, dans la grande plaine infectée/corrompue)
- 55/65 Marais de Lumillule / Sparkfly Fen (Pop au sud Est, dans la zone inondée)
- 70/80 Détroit des gorges glacées / Frostgorge Sound (Pop au Nord Est, sur un sommet enneigée)

----------


## Flibustache

Infos pour les gros boulets comme moi qui ont effacé leur premier perso avec les objets collectors (mini charr, calisse et grimoire) dessus : mon ticket à ANet vient d'être résolu, j'ai reçu un message ingame avec les 3 objets dedans. Youpi ! 

Plus qu'à régler mon problème d'association de compte GW1/GW2 et ça sera au poil (et c'est déjà en cours mais ça à l'air de prendre plus de temps).

----------


## Gordor

> Plus qu'à régler mon problème d'association de compte GW1/GW2 et ça sera au poil (et c'est déjà en cours mais ça à l'air de prendre plus de temps).


Je crois que nos problèmes d'associations de compte, ils s'en cognent comme de l'an 40 : https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/foru...ge/2#post23326
J'ai ouvert un ticket le 25 aout sur le sujet ...

----------


## Flibustache

> Je crois que nos problèmes d'associations de compte, ils s'en cognent comme de l'an 40 : https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/foru...ge/2#post23326
> J'ai ouvert un ticket le 25 aout sur le sujet ...


Moi j'ai été jusqu'à un ticket où ils me demandent mes différents Clé GW1/GW2 (j'ai pas pu leur fournir tous les détails GW1, c'était y a 7 ans...). C'était y a une semaine, j'ai pas réponse.

Piaf : pastebin du dernier message auquel j'ai répondu

----------


## Aghora

Relancez-les un peu...

D'ailleurs leur forum buggue un peu : un coup je suis sur la partie anglaise, je regarde et tout, puis je fais "précédent" sur mon navigateur (comme d'hab quoi) et là je tombe sur la partie allemande  ::O: .

----------


## Flibustache

> Relancez-les un peu...
> 
> D'ailleurs leur forum buggue un peu : un coup je suis sur la partie anglaise, je regarde et tout, puis je fais "précédent" sur mon navigateur (comme d'hab quoi) et là je tombe sur la partie allemande .


Je ne pense pas que les relancer fera accélérer les choses et puis de toute façon c'est pas crucial. Laissons leur le temps de régler les problème de hack de compte et autres choses plus critiques.

----------


## Tomaka17

> Relancez-les un peu...
> 
> D'ailleurs leur forum buggue un peu : un coup je suis sur la partie anglaise, je regarde et tout, puis je fais "précédent" sur mon navigateur (comme d'hab quoi) et là je tombe sur la partie allemande .


C'est normal, l'anglais dérive du germain

----------


## Aghora

> C'est normal, l'anglais dérive du germain


Oui mais même en anglais on ponctue ses phrases :mesquin:  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Anonyme1023

> Les reprises des musique de Skyrim dans les contrés de Norm c'est abusé! Merci Jeremy Soule... Décidément malgré certain bon thème il me saoul de plus en plus...


Ah ? Perso quand j'entends les musiques de GW2, je retrouves celles de GW tout court  ::ninja::

----------


## trex

Finalement à la connexion de ce matin je suis retourné sur l'ile d'adorea et je n'ai cliquer que sur le buste en premier ça m'a fait pop le boss et son event associé.  ::): 

Je tiens aussi a remercier Vixend (si je me souviens bien), qui m'a filer un set complet de bijou level 40, spe précision / dégat par altération. Logique pour lui en voleur, un peu moins pour moi ne necro, mais c'était quand même déjà bien mieux que ce que j'avais.

Comme à sa demande je ferait tourner le set lorsque je n'en aurait plus besoin.

----------


## Say hello

> Ah ? Perso quand j'entends les musiques de GW2, je retrouves celles de GW tout court


Dans Skyrim ce sont les musique de GW1.  ::ninja::

----------


## trex

Je rechercherais 4 autres canards compréhensif pour faire avec moi les donjon en mode histoire.

Compréhensif de ma machine surtout qui m’imposera surement des FPS très bas donc moi en mode boulet / en retard. Rien d'urgent en attendant je continue à explorer/lvl up le monde en solo, mais j'aimerais bien au moins faire ces donjon pour leur histoire justement, histoire de pas avoir l'impression de louper un chapitre en arrivant à la fin du jeu.

 :;):

----------


## Gordor

J'ai tout juste le niveau pour le donjon d'Ascalon, donc ca serait avec plaisir, par contre mes dispos sont aléatoires et pas vraiment facile a anticiper  ::):

----------


## Xan

Coin Coin
J'ai craqué en trouvant par hasard la dernière boîte de la fnac locale. J’espère qu'il reste encore de la place sur le serveur et dans la guilde! A bientôt

----------


## Drayke

> Je rechercherais 4 autres canards compréhensif pour faire avec moi les donjon en mode histoire.
> 
> Compréhensif de ma machine surtout qui m’imposera surement des FPS très bas donc moi en mode boulet / en retard. Rien d'urgent en attendant je continue à explorer/lvl up le monde en solo, mais j'aimerais bien au moins faire ces donjon pour leur histoire justement, histoire de pas avoir l'impression de louper un chapitre en arrivant à la fin du jeu.



Idem pour moi, mais sens-toi libre de me contacter si je suis en jeu  ::):

----------


## Malakit

Pareil pour les cata d'ascalon. Je dois faire mon mode histoire. Je comptais en parler sur le le /gu ce soir ou demain dans la journée. Il faut prevoir combien de temps par contre?

----------


## Azerty

40min-1h, à la louche.

----------


## darkbeldin

Pour Catacombe compte plutôt 1h30-2h il y a pas mal de pack et de boss

----------


## Pix402

Plutôt content de mon résultat

----------


## Drayke

> Plutôt content de mon résultat 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/382...8866a11b55.jpg


C'est moi ou avec les teintes de l'armure on ne voit QUE ses boobs ?

----------


## Pix402

> C'est moi ou avec les teintes de l'armure on ne voit QUE ses boobs ?


Ouaip, ma gardienne a de gros boobs.   :B):

----------


## Drayke

> Ouaip, ma gardienne a de gros boobs.


Nan, là ta gardienne, C'EST des boobs. Puis y a des trucs autour.  ::ninja::

----------


## SetaSensei

> Plutôt content de mon résultat 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/382...8866a11b55.jpg


Tellement bien que les tourelles lanceuses de filets de kiffent à mort. :privatejokedumanoir:  ::ninja::

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> Plutôt content de mon résultat 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/382...8866a11b55.jpg


T'as payé ce set avec du karma ?

----------


## lokham

Hello.

Petite question con d'un noob niveau 33 : si on quitte en plein milieu du donjon (genre les catacombes), a la reconnection, on est tp a l'entree du donjon.

Est ce que le groupe qu'on a quitte pourra terminer le donjon quand même, voir même inviter un autre joueur a l'endroit même ou j'ai quitte. (Desole pour les accents, je ne sais pas ou ils sont sur mon blackberry de merde.)

Merci pour vos reponses

----------


## sparouw

Si tu déco du donjon, les autres continuent. Toi, quand tu te reco, tu arrives devant les portes. Il te suffit simplement de rentrer à nouveau et tu recevras le message "rejoindre mon groupe...".

----------


## Pix402

> Tellement bien que les tourelles lanceuses de filets de kiffent à mort. :privatejokedumanoir:


Dès que j'suis haut lvl, j'retourne dans le manoir lui défoncer sa tête, lui et ses tourelles.  ::(: 





> T'as payé ce set avec du karma ?



Le torse, les jambières et les mains, oui, pour le reste c'est de l'hdv et du loot.

Les pieces se trouvent au sud de la zone des steppes de la strie flamboyante. (lvl40/50)
Chaque cœur a une pièce.

----------


## Davbass

Petite annonce.  Je compte farmer la citadelle des flammes pour les tokens . _(Donjon 70)_ 
Si des canards on besoin de ces tokens on peut faire un groupe pour la farm. Je connais pas l'instance, j'y ai jamais mis les pieds.  

Je vais aller deja decouvrir la zone ce soir et si un groupe est motiver on peut la  faire deja en mode histoire ce soir .

----------


## Chedaa

C'est quoi les différents mode de donjons, j'en entend souvent parler mais à vrai dire je sais pas ce que ça change (j'ai jamais fait de donjon encore (pas le lvl).

----------


## Pix402

> C'est quoi les différents mode de donjons, j'en entend souvent parler mais à vrai dire je sais pas ce que ça change (j'ai jamais fait de donjon encore (pas le lvl).


http://wiki-fr.guildwars2.com/wiki/Donjon

----------


## trex

> Idem pour moi, mais sens-toi libre de me contacter si je suis en jeu


Désolé pour ton message, vu mon PC je ne peut faire tourner que GW2 et rien d'autre a coté. J'ai quand même, avant, spammer un petit peu le chan guilde avant de demander sur le chan map à des random pour former le groupe cet après midi.

Je tiens d'ailleurs a remercier Hillarion pour cata en mode histoire (plusieurs wipe, surtout les pieges qui font mal) et adam pour la manoir en mode histoire (easy celui là, a la limite le plus dur c'est le premier boss golem).

Je relevel up jusqu'au niveau 50+ et idem je formera un groupe ce week-end ou lundi ou mardi ou ++ pour le donjon level 50 en mode histoire (dans la zone de dépars Silvari).

---------- Post added at 20h35 ---------- Previous post was at 20h29 ----------

D'ailleurs question : ça fonctionne bien ça ?


Parceque si je le comprend bien *passivement* je devrais choper toutes les conditions des alliés sans rien faire. Mais lorsque je l'ai testé dans les donjons, je ne voyais rien de tel, mes alliés avec toujours leur contions sur eux (brulure, poison etc).

----------


## Drayke

Sinon hier, quelle ne fut pas ma surprise lorsque, ouvrant le *CPC n°260* à la page du test de GW2, j'ai lu: 




> Mélange de chat et de taureau, le Charr ne souffre d'aucune concurrence dès qu'il s'agit de se déplacer avec classe.


Depuis, j'ai le goût du vomi dans la bouche en permanence.  :Gerbe:

----------


## trex

Idem j'ai tilté la dessus aussi. Reste à voir si c'était du second degré ou pas de la part de moquette.
Sinon en vrais on sais tous que la race qui se déplace avec le plus de classe est l'asura !  ::):

----------


## Maximelene

Bon, je reviens de chez Auchan, il leur restait 4 éditions normales du jeu. J'en ai donc pris 2 (en sachant que si je n'en fais rien je peux les ramener) pour les canards qui seraient intéressés.



J'ai donc 2 clés GW2 à vendre, au prix d'achat normal (50€). Les boîtes sont encore scellées, et ne seront ouvertes que si quelqu'un est intéressé. N'hésitez pas à me contacter  :;):

----------


## Flipmode

> Bon, je reviens de chez Auchan, il leur restait 4 éditions normales du jeu. J'en ai donc pris 2 (en sachant que si je n'en fais rien je peux les ramener) pour les canards qui seraient intéressés.
> 
> http://i751.photobucket.com/albums/x...g?t=1317062734
> 
> J'ai donc 2 clés GW2 à vendre, au prix d'achat normal (50€). Les boîtes sont encore scellées, et ne seront ouvertes que si quelqu'un est intéressé. N'hésitez pas à me contacter




40 urau ?

----------


## Maximelene

> http://le-blog.lastminute.com/wp-con.../300_souk3.jpg
> 
> 40 ?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9En0JNrKYB0

J'suis plutôt Robert Tripoux  ::lol::

----------


## Dragonlord

J'ai une question , chaque donjon donne une arme ou une armure . Il n'y a donc aucun intérêt à le refaire plusieurs fois comme Wow par exemple?  :tired:

----------


## Maximelene

> J'ai une question , chaque donjon donne une arme ou une armure . Il n'y a donc aucun intérêt à le refaire plusieurs fois comme Wow par exemple?


Faire le donjon en mode histoire te donne un casque, mais en mode exploration tu obtiens des jetons te permettant (après plusieurs runs) d'acheter une pièce d'armure, ou une arme. Donc si, il y a un intérêt à les refaire (en mode exploration, du moins)  :;):

----------


## Dragonlord

Ah ok merci super !  :;):

----------


## Nostiss

Une question, un gardien par rapport à un guerrier ca vaut quoi ? C'est le genre de classe multifonction comme un paladin ou juste cantonner au rôle de tank ? Parce qu'en fait je joue un guerrier pour l'instant et comment dire.. je me fais chier avec lui...

----------


## Drayke

> Sinon en vrais on sais tous que la race qui se déplace avec le plus de classe est l'asura !


Ca tombe sous le sens.





> Une question, un gardien par rapport à un guerrier ca vaut quoi ? C'est le genre de classe multifonction comme un paladin ou juste cantonner au rôle de tank ? Parce qu'en fait je joue un guerrier pour l'instant et comment dire.. je me fais chier avec lui...


C'est du multifonction, avec des aptitudes de support bien marquées. C'est une classe absolument indispensable en RvR pour faire chier le peuple. C'est un paladin renommé mais le concept est le même, soins mis à part of course (quoique même là il se démarque du troupeau amha).

----------


## mikelion

Petite astuce pour ceux qui ont du mal contre le Troll-abomination dans la partie instanciée sylvari qui nous emmènent affronter Mazdak.

Sortez le fantôme de son sarko-phage. Passer la zone de piège en attendant le fantôme. Toucher le troll avec une arme à distance (pour un éventuel drop) et retourner illico presto dans la salle du sarko-phage (monter sur les rochers sur les côtés pour vous aider).
Attendez un peu, le fantôme va se charger du troll !

Pour tuer Mazdak, c'est un jeu d'enfant, puisque j'ai expliqué à mon gamin de 5 ans comment faire et il l'a tué du 1er coup (il faut appliquer la méthode Bayrou).

----------


## Say hello

> Pour tuer Mazdak, c'est un jeu d'enfant, puisque j'ai expliqué à mon gamin de 5 ans comment faire et il l'a tué du 1er coup (il faut appliquer la méthode Bayrou).


Coller des gifles ?
À l'enfant ?

----------


## mikelion

> Coller des gifles ?
> À l'enfant ?



Non il faut faire des pas chasser pour éviter ce qu'il lance : droite-gauche-droite-gauche (choisi la droite ou la gauche quand ça t'arrange).

----------


## trex

J'ai noté que tu exploite ton fils pour farmer ton compte GW2 en donjon, bravo !  ::|: 






 ::ninja::

----------


## Aog

> D'ailleurs question : ça fonctionne bien ça ?
> http://wiki.guildwars2.com/images/c/...gue_Signet.png
> 
> Parceque si je le comprend bien *passivement* je devrais choper toutes les conditions des alliés sans rien faire. Mais lorsque je l'ai testé dans les donjons, je ne voyais rien de tel, mes alliés avec toujours leur contions sur eux (brulure, poison etc).


La description est un peu optimiste, il semble que ça ne récupère qu'un paquet d'altération d'un (et un seul) allié environ toutes les 10 secondes.

A noter que comme tous les vols et envois d'altération ça marche par paquet donc un allié qui a 4 saignements, 4 brûlures et 4 empoisonnements peut te faire récupérer un de ces paquets de 4, paquet de 4 qui se transfèrera en entier si tu lances le sort sur un ennemi dans la foulée (avec le reste de tes altérations).

Pour être complet, quand tu actives l'envoi des altérations vers une cible ennemie l'effet de pompage des altérations s'arrête et ça lance le délai de recyclage.

----------


## Maderone

> 4 brûlures et 4 empoisonnements


Les brulures et empoisonnements se stackent ? Il me semble que non...

----------


## Maximelene

> Les brulures et empoisonnements se stackent ? Il me semble que non...


Ça se stacke en durée seulement, effectivement.

----------


## trex

Avec l'update de ce matin, on drop maintenant des matériaux d'artisanat pour la cuisine dans les sac de fourniture, ce qui n'était pas le cas avant.
De même, on peut craft sans avoir a rapatrier ses composants depuis sa banque désormais.

----------


## Maximelene

> De même, on peut craft sans avoir a rapatrier ces composant depuis sa banque désormais.


Woot !  ::lol::

----------


## Gwenn

Testé à l'instant, et ouais c'est trop bon :-)

----------


## Shurin

> De même, on peut craft sans avoir a rapatrier ces composant depuis sa banque désormais.


Ce jeu n'est plus un échec!

----------


## Ptit gras

On ne peut pas faire les découvertes sans objets dans l'inventaire. C'est une moitié de réussite  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

Ce jeu n'est donc plus qu'un demi échec.

----------


## Hem

> ...


Merci, je cherchais justement comment ça fonctionnait exactement depuis hier.
Je pensais que c'était un must-have, finalement je vais me tourner vers le sprint.

----------


## Pix402

La zone est vraiment dépaysante, et avec l'ost de skyri(gw2) derrière, encore plus.

----------


## yggdrahsil

Raaah bordel, je sais pas quoi faire. J'ai un sylvari 52 avec lequel je veut faire les zones Norn mais j'ai pas envie de me spoiler vis à vis de ma norn  ::cry::

----------


## Louis X

J'ai loupé un truc ou la recherche de guilde ne fonctionne pas? Je n'arrive pas à vous trouver.  ::(:

----------


## Metalink

Maintenant que j'ai atteint le niveau 80 avec ma rodeuse Norn, j'aurais besoin de quelques conseil !
En effet, je sais pas du tout quoi faire comme build et donc, comme stuff  :tired: 

J'hésitais entre full DPS (donc puissance, précision, dégâts critiques) et pourquoi pas un build basé sur l’altération, vu que ya moyen d'en faire pas mal en rodeur (saignement, empoisonnement, brulure ...)
J'ai testé ce dernier en PVP, et ça m'avait l'air pas mal, mais jouer Arc Court et double arme me plait moyen, moi je suis plus Arc Long / Espadon  ::|: 
De plus, un pote m'a rappelé que sans vitalité ou robustesse dans mon stuff, j'allais me faire péter en RVR et surtout en donjon ...

Donc je me tourne vers vous, si un rôdeur un peu étudié la chose, qu'il puisse me donner quelques conseil  :;):

----------


## mrFish

> de même, on peut craft sans avoir a rapatrier ces composant depuis sa banque désormais.


alleluiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa §§§

----------


## Shoran

> ... sans vitalité ou robustesse dans mon stuff, j'allais me faire péter en RVR et surtout en donjon ...


Je ne suis pas rodeur mais l'ingénieur ayant aussi une armure intermédiaire je peut t'éclairer a ce sujet. En utilisant efficacement ta portée et tes sorts de déplacement tu n'a pas besoin de robustesse et vitalité. Même si tu en prend tu ne pourra pas vraiment encaisser et ton manque de dps se sentira.

Au final tu te retrouvera avec un build qui dps moyennement, et qui encaisse moyennement. Pas mauvais en tout mais bon nul part.

Laisse les classes équipée pour le tank, t'ouvrir la voie.

C'est un avis basé sur le RvR, je n'ai fait que le premier donjon (lvl 25) et tester celui du lvl 50, donc sur ce point je ne peut rien affirmer.

----------


## Say hello

> alleluiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa §§§



Ça ne vaut pas pour la découverte.

----------


## silence

> On ne peut pas faire les découvertes sans objets dans l'inventaire. C'est une moitié de réussite


C'est même complètement stupide en pleine phase de leveling pour la plus part des joueurs puisque c'est la partie la plus rentable du craft. D'autant quand ils s'amusent à supprimer les éléments nécessaires au guides pour up son craft de manière plus classique et facile - à coups de recettes fructueuses plutôt que de découvertes.

----------


## Tygra

> Maintenant que j'ai atteint le niveau 80 avec ma rodeuse Norn, j'aurais besoin de quelques conseil !
> En effet, je sais pas du tout quoi faire comme build et donc, comme stuff 
> 
> J'hésitais entre full DPS (donc puissance, précision, dégâts critiques) et pourquoi pas un build basé sur l’altération, vu que ya moyen d'en faire pas mal en rodeur (saignement, empoisonnement, brulure ...)
> J'ai testé ce dernier en PVP, et ça m'avait l'air pas mal, mais jouer Arc Court et double arme me plait moyen, moi je suis plus Arc Long / Espadon 
> De plus, un pote m'a rappelé que sans vitalité ou robustesse dans mon stuff, j'allais me faire péter en RVR et surtout en donjon ...
> 
> Donc je me tourne vers vous, si un rôdeur un peu étudié la chose, qu'il puisse me donner quelques conseil


Je ne suis pas Rodeur, mais je te déconseille de partir sur les conditions. Je joue Nécro et les retours que j'ai de nécros 80 sont très mitigés, puisque notre rôle principal est de foutre des conditions : en "solo" c'est très bien, mais dès qu'il y a de gros events c'est à la ramasse. La raison ? Les conditions stackent jusqu'à une certaine limite, et donc souvent tes conditions sont remplacées par celles des autres ; privilégier les conditions ça veut dire diminuer sa force de frappe basique. Résultat : très dur d'avoir des médailles d'or sur les events de masse.

----------


## mrFish

> Ça ne vaut pas pour la découverte.


J'viens de voir.

C'est de la merde. Ce jeu est un échec.

----------


## Tomaka17

Bon, j'ai déjà bien dosé GW2, et je crois malheureusement que j'ai "fini le jeu"

 * je suis à 6/6 armure exotique runée
 * je suis tailleur 400 et cuisinier 400
 * j'ai fait le monde à quasi 100 % (il me manque un skillpoint buggé)
 * j'ai fait les trois quart des jumping puzzles, dont la plus grosse difficulté en fait c'est de trouver le bon chemin plutôt que de réussir les sauts
 * le WvW est sympa mais non seulement j'ai pas envie de faire la queue pendant 2h, mais en plus le fait qu'on domine tous les autres serveurs ne motive pas trop à y aller
 * le sPvP est super frustrant à jouer vu le fait qu'on ne puisse au final pas trop customiser son perso, ainsi qu'à cause de la débilité de la plupart des joueurs (j'ai dû faire 5 matchs en tout, j'ai déjà eu 2 mecs afk dans mon équipe)
 * les instances sont chiantes (soit dans le sens "ennuyeux" avec des boss sacs à PV qui mettent 20mn à tomber, soit dans le sens "lourd" quand tu te fais one shot sans comprendre comment), les loots sont merdiques, et vu le nombre astronomique d'insignes qu'il faut pour avoir un set tu te dis que ça vaut carrément pas le coup

Le end-game PvE hors-instance est beaucoup trop facile (la griffe de jormund ça doit être l'event le plus difficile du jeu, car tenez vous bien il faut lire les objectifs au lieu de rusher comme un kéké sur le boss), une bonne partie des events d'Orr sont complètement buggés, il faut tourner en rond plusieurs minutes pour trouver un event, bref c'est pas très intéressant
Quant au fait de retourner dans les zones noobs comme ils l'avaient promis, même chose j'y ai pas trouvé d'intérêt à part farmer du cuivre

Bref, je fais quoi maintenant ? J'attends un patch qui va dynamiser les zones d'Orr ? J'attends la première extension ?

----------


## onitashi

> Bon, j'ai déjà bien dosé GW2, et je crois malheureusement que j'ai "fini le jeu"
> 
>  * je suis à 6/6 armure exotique runée
>  * je suis tailleur 400 et cuisinier 400
>  * j'ai fait le monde à quasi 100 % (il me manque un skillpoint buggé)
>  * j'ai fait les trois quart des jumping puzzles, dont la plus grosse difficulté en fait c'est de trouver le bon chemin plutôt que de réussir les sauts
>  * le WvW est sympa mais non seulement j'ai pas envie de faire la queue pendant 2h, mais en plus le fait qu'on domine tous les autres serveurs ne motive pas trop à y aller
>  * le sPvP est super frustrant à jouer vu le fait qu'on ne puisse au final pas trop customiser son perso, ainsi qu'à cause de la débilité de la plupart des joueurs (j'ai dû faire 5 matchs en tout, j'ai déjà eu 2 mecs afk dans mon équipe)
>  * les instances sont chiantes (soit dans le sens "ennuyeux" avec des boss sacs à PV qui mettent 20mn à tomber, soit dans le sens "lourd" quand tu te fais one shot sans comprendre comment), les loots sont merdiques, et vu le nombre astronomique d'insignes qu'il faut pour avoir un set tu te dis que ça vaut carrément pas le coup
> ...


 Tu reroll ?

----------


## CrocodiX

Quand je joue à GW2 et que je me remémore mes heures passées sur GW1 je me dis "Mais comment j'ai fait pour jouer 3500h au premier alors que quand je joue au 2 j'ai l'impression que j'y jouerais pas autant" alors je me pose cette question : Comment on peut passer autant de temps sur GW1 et trouver le 2 plus rapide à finir?

En fait je dis 3500h en comptant tous les GW mais je ne sais pas le 1 avait quelque chose que je n'arrive pas à retrouver dans le 2, allez savoir quoi je cherche encore....

GW2 est quand même un très bon jeu hein  ::ninja::

----------


## Tomaka17

> Tu reroll ?


Je trouve le jeu pas assez long et pas assez dur (pas que je veuille que ce soit dur, mais qu'il y ait quelques challenges difficiles à certains endroits, comme un puzzle jump hardcore par exemple)
Reroll ça voudrait dire "recommencer le jeu" en quelques sortes, pas trop la solution

----------


## Vaaahn

> ...


No offense, mais tu as bien farmé le jeu comme il faut et puis ... bah voilà. Fallait pas s'attendre à avoir une durée de vie infini non plus. Certes pleins de bugs font chier, mais est ce que c'est le seul mmo ou même le même jeux tout court buggué mais que tu as fini.

Après, une simple question, fait un petit "/age" et dit moi ce que ça t'affiche?
Même si maintenant tu trouves ouatmilles défauts, tu es quand même allé jusqu'au bout. T'aurais pas du tout aimé, t'aurais arrêté en cours de route non ...  ::ninja:: 

EDIT : et le coup des jumping puzzle ... faut pas oublier que ce sont juste des à côtés (certes il y en a pas mal) pour changer un peu du bashing/grinding, juste une petite bouchée d'air frais. Et GW2 n'est pas initialement prévu comme un jeu de plateforme à la base  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Tomaka17

> No offense, mais tu as bien farmé le jeu comme il faut et puis ... bah voilà. Fallait pas s'attendre à avoir une durée de vie infini non plus. Certes pleins de bugs font chier, mais est ce que c'est le seul mmo ou même le même jeux tout court buggué mais que tu as fini.
> 
> Après, une simple question, fait un petit "/age" et dit moi ce que ça t'affiche?
> Même si maintenant tu trouves ouatmilles défauts, tu es quand même allé jusqu'au bout. T'aurais pas du tout aimé, t'aurais arrêté en cours de route non ...


J'en suis à 169 heures, ce qui est grandement faussé par le fait que j'ai souvent laissé le jeu tourner en arrière plan en faisant autre chose (par exemple aujourd'hui depuis 14h j'ai quasiment pas touché au jeu alors qu'il tourne, tu peux déjà enlever 5 heures)
Ca peut paraître beaucoup, mais même un mec qui joue 2h chaque soir aura atteint le même point que moi en 2 mois

Si tu prends la plupart des MMO, une fois arrivé à un certain point, il y a toujours :
 - des objectifs de "farm" très difficiles à atteindre, du genre "explorer 100 % de la map" ou "avoir toutes les compétences élite" dans GW1
 - du end-game difficile, comme l'underworld ou dans une moindre mesure la fournaise dans GW1
 - du contenu qu'on peut refaire ouatmille fois, comme le WvW ou le SPvP (ou les quêtes journalières dans un autre célèbre MMO)

Dans GW2 il n'y a pas les deux premiers, et le troisième a les points négatifs que j'ai évoqués au dessus

----------


## Avik

Plus j'y joue et moins j'accroche a ce jeu. 

La je me force a faire les zones des autres races pour up et c'est qu'un errements sans but de grind avec parfois la petite jauge de coeur qui ding pour dire qu'elle est pleine. je ne lis pas les quetes (enfin les buts des coeurs) parce que je ne me sent pas impliqué (surtout pas pour une race autre que la mienne).

Alors oui c'est beau mais on sent que tout a été fait pour t'émerveiller, tout les lieux sont impeccablement agencés pour faire un paysage féérique, le moindre marais, la moindre foret dégueule de couleurs et d'effets surnaturel. Mais au final ça me parait juste kikoo. 

Pour l'instant il est pour moi en dessous d'un rift ou d'un swtor (que j'avais traité de fake mmo mais très bon jeu solo).

Me reste plus qu'a faire mumuse en rvr peu-être que ça me plaira...

----------


## Drayke

> Bon, j'ai déjà bien dosé GW2, et je crois malheureusement que j'ai "fini le jeu"
> 
>  * je suis à 6/6 armure exotique runée
>  * je suis tailleur 400 et cuisinier 400
>  * j'ai fait le monde à quasi 100 % (il me manque un skillpoint buggé)
>  * j'ai fait les trois quart des jumping puzzles, dont la plus grosse difficulté en fait c'est de trouver le bon chemin plutôt que de réussir les sauts
>  * le WvW est sympa mais non seulement j'ai pas envie de faire la queue pendant 2h, mais en plus le fait qu'on domine tous les autres serveurs ne motive pas trop à y aller
>  * le sPvP est super frustrant à jouer vu le fait qu'on ne puisse au final pas trop customiser son perso, ainsi qu'à cause de la débilité de la plupart des joueurs (j'ai dû faire 5 matchs en tout, j'ai déjà eu 2 mecs afk dans mon équipe)
>  * les instances sont chiantes (soit dans le sens "ennuyeux" avec des boss sacs à PV qui mettent 20mn à tomber, soit dans le sens "lourd" quand tu te fais one shot sans comprendre comment), les loots sont merdiques, et vu le nombre astronomique d'insignes qu'il faut pour avoir un set tu te dis que ça vaut carrément pas le coup
> ...


Finis le W3 maintenant. Tu capes toutes les maps à toi seul et puis tu pourras te permettre de revenir faire le malin  ::ninja::

----------


## Flipmode

Alors c'est pas pour enfoncer le clou mais même en casu ma copine et moi on arrive moyennement à continuer le bidule, je m'explique : event/coeur/event/coeur/event/coeur/rvr/event/coeur/event/coeur...
Non je n'ai pas fait 1/10eme du jeu(instance pvp puzzle etc.) mais bon je sais pas je le sens mal et devoir reroll pour tester les différentes classe me tente moyen j'ai déjà 3 lvl 30 j'ai l'impression d'avoir testé toutes les classes.

C'est super con à dire mais ... je me lasse sans avoir été au end-game, il a plein de truc mieux que les voisins ce MMO mais ya un truc qui manque mais quoi je sais pas j'ai peur  ::cry:: 

C'est le fait d'être dans une guilde qui a déjà tout et un serveur qui gagne tout on se demande à quoi on peut bien servir ? est-ce que c'est pas un peu trop de tout servir au joueur (quete event histoire) sans cliquer et sans vraiment lire ? le monde est pas encore assez grand ?

----------


## Ptit gras

> - des objectifs de "farm" très difficiles à atteindre, du genre "explorer 100 % de la map" ou "avoir toutes les compétences élite" dans GW1
>  - du end-game difficile, comme l'underworld ou dans une moindre mesure la fournaise dans GW1
>  - du contenu qu'on peut refaire ouatmille fois, comme le WvW ou le SPvP (ou les quêtes journalières dans un autre célèbre MMO)
> 
> Dans GW2 il n'y a pas les deux premiers, et le troisième a les points négatifs que j'ai évoqués au dessus


Montre nous ton armure d'Arah ? Tu veux un objectif de farm t'en as un, et tu veux du end game difficile je te l'offre avec. 
Le point négatif de tout refaire il est réel (et il existe dans tous les MMO), le grind sur GW2 c'est uniquement pour un look différent. Et pour l'instant tu ressembles surement à Jean Luc Trouduc, parce qu'un exotic 80 ça vaut 2 po à crafter et 3 sur l'hôtel des ventes.
Dans GW on voulait la crista, on voulait l'armure d'obsi, ce genre de trucs. Moi pour l'instant j'aimerais bien un bâton légendaire et un set d'armure à 42k karma par pièce, mais j'ai pas assez bossé dessus.
Ceux qui ne veulent pas de grind peuvent se stuffer max sans grind. Ceux qui veulent monter le kékémètre et leur taille pénienne virtuelle ils peuvent bouffer du grind, et il est difficile. Welcome to Guild Wars Series.
C'est juste des pistes comme ça !

----------


## Maximelene

A vous lire, on croirait presque que vous vous attendiez à des évènements aléatoires générés par le jeu lui-même, à découvrir sans cesse de nouvelles choses qui vous émerveilleraient à nouveau, à ne jamais, strictement jamais manquer de contenu.

Vous en auriez presque oublié qu'il s'agit d'un jeu, de quelque chose qui a été créé à la main et qui a donc un contenu (pour l'instant) "fixe et fini". Contenu qui ne peut pas se renouveler de lui-même.

Peut-être avez vous placé trop d'attentes (voire-même, trop de fausses attentes) dans ce jeu en croyant qu'il serait autre chose qu'un MMO parce qu'il allait être "révolutionnaire" ? Raté : ça reste un jeu avec ses limites, avec forcément une certaine dose de répétition, un contenu ne pouvant pas plaire à tout le monde, des modes de jeu "multis" obligeant à se coltiner la bêtise des autres joueurs, etc...

(Par contre, pour avoir vidé TOR jusqu'à la moelle, du moins dans son statut à la release, je ne vois pas comment on peut ne serait-ce qu'envisager que GW2 lui soit inférieur. A part pour ce qui est des choix dans l'histoire personnelle.)

----------


## Tomaka17

> A vous lire, on croirait presque que vous vous attendiez à des évènements aléatoires générés par le jeu lui-même, à découvrir sans cesse de nouvelles choses qui vous émerveilleraient à nouveau, à ne jamais, strictement jamais manquer de contenu.
> 
> Vous en auriez presque oublié qu'il s'agit d'un jeu, de quelque chose qui a été créé à la main et qui a donc un contenu (pour l'instant) "fixe et fini". Contenu qui ne peut pas se renouveler de lui-même.
> 
> Peut-être avez vous placé trop d'attentes (voire-même, trop de fausses attentes) dans ce jeu en croyant qu'il serait autre chose qu'un MMO parce qu'il allait être "révolutionnaire" ?
> 
> (Par contre, pour avoir vidé TOR jusqu'à la moelle, du moins dans son statut à la release, je ne vois pas comment on peut ne serait-ce qu'envisager que GW2 lui soit inférieur. A part pour ce qui est des choix dans l'histoire personnelle.)


Honnêtement ce dont je rêve c'est qu'ils transposent le WvW en PvE
Tu aurais des tours, des forts, des mines/carrières, des caravanes
Le tout serait régulièrement attaqué par des vagues de zombies de Zhaïtan, avec des events secondaires du genre "détruire les canons qui pilonnent notre forteresse", et des events tertiaires du genre "holala j'ai renversé mon stock de raisins par terre, aidez moi à les ramasser"
Evidemment les attaques de zombies seraient plus ou moins simultanées, de façon à ce qu'il soit très difficile de tout défendre quand on possède un grand territoire

Ca, ça roxxerait comme disent les jeunes

Mais bon je serai déjà content quand ils corrigeront tous les events buggés en Orr, et quand tous les events d'une zone seront visibles sur toute la carte, quelque soit l'endroit où on se trouve

----------


## Azerty

> Maintenant que j'ai atteint le niveau 80 avec ma rodeuse Norn, j'aurais besoin de quelques conseil !
> En effet, je sais pas du tout quoi faire comme build et donc, comme stuff 
> 
> J'hésitais entre full DPS (donc puissance, précision, dégâts critiques) et pourquoi pas un build basé sur l’altération, vu que ya moyen d'en faire pas mal en rodeur (saignement, empoisonnement, brulure ...)
> J'ai testé ce dernier en PVP, et ça m'avait l'air pas mal, mais jouer Arc Court et double arme me plait moyen, moi je suis plus Arc Long / Espadon 
> De plus, un pote m'a rappelé que sans vitalité ou robustesse dans mon stuff, j'allais me faire péter en RVR et surtout en donjon ...
> 
> Donc je me tourne vers vous, si un rôdeur un peu étudié la chose, qu'il puisse me donner quelques conseil





Un tel duo, je te parie mon slip, que switcher ta position à distance/corps à corps, çà va te saouler très rapidement, sans parler du dps inexistant pendant cette phase, ni de ta durée de vie au corps à corps. En donjon, c'est se tirer une flèche dans le genou, tu n'as pas besoin de te prendre les AOE de corps à corps, il y a suffisamment de poison ou autres saloperies.
Pire si tu choisis arc long en arme "principale", dont la compétence 1 bénéficie de dégâts accrus si tu es loin de ta cible, niveau synergie, c'est pas çà.

J'ai 0 vitalité, 0 robustesse (excepté le bonus passif du sceau, avec l'aptitude invulnérabilité du sceau actif débloqué avec 20 ou 30 points dans la première branche :imba: ), je suis de très très très loin celui qui crève le moins en instance. Evidemment, je ne vais pas au contact, en plus de ce que tout le monde a (esquive/soins), et, plus que mon skill perso, ce sont les compétences de ralentissement (x2), d’hébètement, de repli et de repoussement (combo arc court+long) qui font le boulot.
Le reste, moi, c'est puissance/précision/dégâts des critiques (4 puissance pour 6 précision, niveau ratio, en gros). Là, comme çà, brut (donc sans comparaison avec un stuff altération), avec de l'équipement 80 abordable et les bijoux/bagues [...] craftés, tu touches très facilement le 2850 attaque (la stat), 45% de chance de critique, ~+51% de dégâts aux coups critiques, et çà te fait ~16000 points de vie et ~2100 armure.


En pvp, ton combo ne me parait pas viable. Je ne vais pas te dire comment jouer, mais ma philosophie c'est : une arme de contact dans l'hypothèse de défense contre un opposant corps à corps est un mauvais choix, quand à côté tu "n'encaisses rien" et as les armes (à distance) pour être plus efficace et empêcher ce combattant d'approcher. Çà nécessite une bonne connaissance de ses sorts, une bonne gestion de ceux-ci (+ celui de l'énergie) et des temps de récupération [des sorts, et du switch d'arme].

----------


## geoffroy

> Bon, j'ai déjà bien dosé GW2, et je crois malheureusement que j'ai "fini le jeu"
> 
>  * je suis à 6/6 armure exotique runée
>  * je suis tailleur 400 et cuisinier 400
>  * j'ai fait le monde à quasi 100 % (il me manque un skillpoint buggé)
>  * j'ai fait les trois quart des jumping puzzles, dont la plus grosse difficulté en fait c'est de trouver le bon chemin plutôt que de réussir les sauts
>  * le WvW est sympa mais non seulement j'ai pas envie de faire la queue pendant 2h, mais en plus le fait qu'on domine tous les autres serveurs ne motive pas trop à y aller
>  * le sPvP est super frustrant à jouer vu le fait qu'on ne puisse au final pas trop customiser son perso, ainsi qu'à cause de la débilité de la plupart des joueurs (j'ai dû faire 5 matchs en tout, j'ai déjà eu 2 mecs afk dans mon équipe)
>  * les instances sont chiantes (soit dans le sens "ennuyeux" avec des boss sacs à PV qui mettent 20mn à tomber, soit dans le sens "lourd" quand tu te fais one shot sans comprendre comment), les loots sont merdiques, et vu le nombre astronomique d'insignes qu'il faut pour avoir un set tu te dis que ça vaut carrément pas le coup
> ...


Je crois que j'en suis pratiquement au même point que toi. J'ai crafté tout mon set à part quelques éléments dont j'ai pas le métier, il me manque "juste" 3 runes, 2 bijoux et 2 zones à terminer. J'ai le skin que je veux dans mon coffre, je transmuterai quand j'aurai crafté les runes qui me manquent.
Et puis voilà. Il me manque un donjon à faire, et je sais pas si j'ai envie de me retaper tous les autres en mode explo (j'en ai fait 2 ou 3).

Bon, c'est vrai que j'ai beaucoup joué (174 heures d'après le jeu), mais tout de même. Ça fait au moins la moitié du temps de jeu que je suis 80 à me retaper les zones bas level pour compléter la map et pour récolter assez de sous pour m'offrir mon set d'armure.
J'aurais aimé du contenu haut level plus intéressant. Des instances plus variées et plus nombreuses, des objectifs de métiers plus hauts, plus de zones très haut level, une plus grosse marge de progression entre les différents types de sets (jaune, orange, etc..) ou au moins une meilleure impression que les différentes stats ont une importance. Ou alors des objectifs de farm plus intéressant (là, tuer du troll en boucle pour récupérer une fiole de sang toutes les 5 minutes, les revendre à l'HV pour pouvoir s'acheter des composants, c'est un peu lourdingue). 

Le reroll honnêtement ça me tente pas (l'histoire perso m'a un peu gonflé et puis j'ai déjà visité toutes les zones).
Après c'est vraiment un bon jeu, je ne passe pas autant de temps sur tous les jeux que j'essaie (en plus là c'est mon premier MMO). J'espère juste qu'il finiront par rajouter du contenu intéressant.

----------


## Marty

Ben moi, je suis level 20 et je suis allé en pvp et depuis j'en suis pas sorti.
J'espère ne pas faire comme dans GW1 ou mon main n'a jamais fini le jeu.  ::ninja::

----------


## Flipmode

En fait le truc c'est de pas faire de PVE, on est pas déçu, vivement PS2  ::ninja::

----------


## Avik

> A vous lire, on croirait presque que vous vous attendiez à des évènements aléatoires générés par le jeu lui-même, à découvrir sans cesse de nouvelles choses qui vous émerveilleraient à nouveau, à ne jamais, strictement jamais manquer de contenu.
> 
> (Par contre, pour avoir vidé TOR jusqu'à la moelle, du moins dans son statut à la release, je ne vois pas comment on peut ne serait-ce qu'envisager que GW2 lui soit inférieur. A part pour ce qui est des choix dans l'histoire personnelle.)


L'absence de quêtes n'est qu'un système bancal sans saveur et les évents n’ont rien de transcendant.

Tor ressemble plus a l'idée que je me fait d'un mmo (même si son coté mmo est raté)  et malgré ses défauts on peut au moins y jouer comme un jeu solo la où gw2 me fait penser a un truc coréen.  

Mais je ne parle biensur que du pve...

----------


## trex

Scéance Épique de jumping puzzle and a zone silvaris, le plus dur que j'ai eu à faire.
J'ai eu besoin d'aide et je tient à remercier chaleureusement notre expatrié en chine qui à eu la patience de me filer le coup de main nécessaire dans cette enclave de cauchemars.
Un grand merci donc à Phazom si je me souvient bien.

Il nous a fallu en fin de compte l'aide d'un envouteur et de son précieux TP qui passait par là pour passer un pu*#% de champignions récalcitrant entrainant mort sur mort.

Comme promis une carte postal pour notre amis qui n'a pas pu rester nous voir enfin réussir ce Jumping puzzle :

----------


## Darknight670

Depuis hier il y a une limite de farm. Si vous droppez 50 objets sur une carte vous ne DROPPEREZ PLUS RIEN

Qui plus est refaire le même event dans les 30min declenche un abaissement brutal des recompenses d'event ( 15K exp -> 5K -> 500 )

Resultat? Orr n'a plus AUCUN interet.

----------


## kierian

Je tente ici, pas eu de réponse IG. Je cherche des saloperies de feuilles de laurier en vrac, je retrouve plus le vendeur que j'avais utilisé. Je suis allé sur le wiki et les vendeurs recensés ne sont pas à jour. Si quelqu'un à l'info donc, çà commence à me lourder sévère.  ::|:

----------


## silence

Toi tu as loupé le patch d'aujourd'hui.

Ils semble qu'ils aient supprimé un bon paquet d'éléments de cuisine anciennement disponibles chez les vendeurs. Tu peux donc aller farmer le laurier dans les champs - il y a déjà des recensement des spots ressources qui commencent à tourner.
J'ai toujours aimé l'équilibrage facon MMO.  ::trollface::

----------


## kierian

> Toi tu as loupé le patch d'aujourd'hui.
> 
> Ils semble qu'ils aient supprimé un bon paquet d'éléments de cuisine anciennement disponibles chez les vendeurs. Tu peux donc aller farmer le laurier dans les champs - il y a déjà des recensement des spots ressources qui commencent à tourner.
> J'ai toujours aimé l'équilibrage facon MMO.


Génial !  ::(: 
Merci pour l'info

----------


## Maximelene

> Depuis hier il y a une limite de farm. Si vous droppez 50 objets sur une carte vous ne DROPPEREZ PLUS RIEN
> 
> Qui plus est refaire le même event dans les 30min declenche un abaissement brutal des recompenses d'event ( 15K exp -> 5K -> 500 )
> 
> Resultat? Orr n'a plus AUCUN interet.


Tu l'as vécu toi-même ?

----------


## silence

Aux inquiets : vous avez rush un jeu sur deux semaines, vous ne voulez pas farmer mais réclamez du farm, vous ne touchez que du bout des doigts à un seul mode de jeu et encore avec une lingette à portée de main ... Je ne sais pas à quoi vous vous attendiez et je peux comprendre que les finitions foutent en l'air certains éléments - surtout sur les zones Hl PvE - mais dans ce cas commencez à jouer à petites doses et attendez un peu avant de vous replonger de nouveau, ils finiront bien par équilibrer tout cela et vous n'avez pas à payer d'abonnement. Essayez aussi de vraiment maitriser les mécanismes, je doute que vous ayez fait le tour du gameplay. Lorsque l'on dit ne pas pouvoir personnaliser son build en sPvP alors que l'on joue en pick up j'ai quelque chose qui tilt. Acceptez aussi que farmer ne vous donnera rien si ce n'est des sets, des sets everywhere.
Et Ptit Gras et Maximelene ont parfaitement raison quant à la couche qu'ils ont déjà passée.

Même si j'ai les mêmes envies de Tomaka faut bien se dire que ca n'arrivera pas demain et il faut reconnaitre que Anet ne nous l'a pas promis au complet, ce que la bêta montrait bien. Et au fait, on peut perdre des zones durant les events dynamiques, il faut surtout se laisser l'occasion de perdre ce qui ne risque pas d'arriver vu la population présente.

----------


## Darknight670

Mmmh ... Pourquoi notre logo de guilde est un castor maintenant? Remboursé mon armure de guilde !

----------


## Metalink

Alors déjà merci pour vos réponse, je constate que jouer sur les altérations n'est pas une si bonne idée que ça (je ressortais du PVP plutôt mitigé, même si je faisais des kills)  :;): 





> ...


Du coup, toi tu confirme que je devrais jouer plus ou moins de la même façon que mon rôdeur dans Aion : full dps et critique, en essayant d'éviter au maximum le CaC. Point de vue que je comprends, puisque les sorts fournis par GW2 pour l'arc le permettent (le 4 de l'arc long est magique pour ça).
Point de vue que je comprends, et qui du coup me confirme dans ma première idée  ::): 
Après il faut que j'essaye de m’éloigner de l'optique "PVP 1v1" dans le style Aion justement, car le jeu ne se joue pas du tout de la même façon (le piège à pique par exemple)  :tired:

----------


## CrocodiX

Qui a testé ça ?

----------


## Kayato

> Mmmh ... Pourquoi notre logo de guilde est un castor maintenant? Remboursé mon armure de guilde !


On fait des tests et on s'amusent. On va surement organiser un petit truc pour trouver un bon logo qui plait a tout le monde  :;):

----------


## Hem

> Qui a testé ça ?


A toi l'honneur.

----------


## CrocodiX

> A toi l'honneur.


Je voudrais bien mais sans carte mère dans l‘ordi je ne vais pas aller très loin  ::P:

----------


## Zepolak

Salut les Canards.

On est 453 dans la guilde. Comme on (les animateurs) est pas motivé par le fait de faire des trucs à l'arrach' et qu'on le voit arriver gros comme une maison, on va essayer de travailler un coup tous ensemble dans le triple but de :
- prévenir la limite des 500
- éviter que des Canards soient laissés à l'extérieur juste parce qu'ils ne se sont jetés sur le jeu à la sortie
- garder une bonne ambiance ingame

Je pense qu'Insert Coinz n'est pas un monstre, ce n'est pas une guilde poubelle, ce n'est pas une guilde hangar et ce n'est pas une guilde où les inconnus peuvent s'inscrire pour profiter des gros bonus de guilde et d'une entrée facile dans Grand Cross. Par ailleurs, on a déjà procédé à l'expulsion de quelques personne présentant le double profil de ne pas représenter la guilde & d'être sur un autre serveur.

Depuis une semaine, nous recevons des demandes de gens nous ayant découvert très récemment, sur des forums liés au RvR ou ailleurs. Certes, dans Guild Wars, la relation est gagnant-gagnant : la guilde aide le joueur par ses bonus tandis que le joueur aide la guilde avec sa présence et l'influence qu'il gagne à tous les events. Seulement, Insert Coinz c'est aussi et avant tout la guilde du forum CanardPC, c'est les CPC. Si on pouvait accueillir les gens qui n'y sont pas affiliés, je ne doute pas que les Canards le feraient avec grand plaisir (et un petit bizutage  ::trollface:: ), et d'ailleurs c'est même peut-être un excellent biais pour faire connaître la communauté ; seulement, ce n'est pas possible mathématiquement. La limite de 500 est réel. Et de toute façon, dépassé 200, on perd à chaque palier un petit peu en humanité.

Cette perte en humanité, cet expansion que personne parmi nous n'avait prévu a eu comme première conséquence le départ d'Arkane. Avant que les autres CPC ne lui emboîtent le pas, et pour toutes les raisons évoquées plus haut, on a pensé qu'on dispose d'une fenêtre de mouvement.

Bref, on a pesé le pour et le contre et on pense qu'il est nécessaire de procéder à un petit inventaire, histoire que les CPC et leurs amis proches puissent rester ensemble dans une guilde, que les quelques qui ne nous ont pas encore rejoints puissent le faire, et que Insert Coinz ce soit bien la guilde de la communauté CPC.

Si l'idée est effectivement de dégrossir les effectifs, on va faire ça en douceur histoire que les gens puissent éventuellement penser à une solution de remplacement.

La façon dont on pensais procéder est la suivante : créer un rang temporaire 'Caneton', y mettre tout le monde, et remettre au fur et à mesure de l'inventaire les gens au rang normal de Canard. Si aucune action ne sera nécessaire pour les gens qu'on reconnaît de pseudo & qui sont actifs en jeu, je pense qu'une bonne part d'entre vous devra contacter un des animateurs par MP sur le forum pour désigner votre compte Guild Wars.

Je sais que c'est chiant. C'est d'ailleurs chiant pour nous. Et perso, je préférerais éclater des Asuras en 3W ou sPvP. Mais on ressens une dégradation (bien qu'il y ait eu une vraie amélioration du chan guilde par exemple) et voilà l'action qu'on propose.

Ensuite, après un certain temps si des gens n'ont pas pu/voulu discuter de leur status de Caneton, on supprimera le statut et les gens qui l'auront ne seront plus dans Insert Coinz.

Dernière chose mais non des moindres, on arrête dès à présent les invitations dans la guilde depuis les MP ingame.
Ce n'est pas pour dire "On ne veut plus personne" mais plus que nous (les animateurs) n'avons pas forcément le temps ou l'envie quand on est en jeu d'aller vérifier qui est la personne qui nous MP sur le forum ni de poser trop de questions.
On n'a pas non plus envie de passer pour plus connards prétentieux que nous ne sommes déjà (  ::trollface::  ).
Pour les invitations, il faudra maintenant passer par un MP sur le forum. 

(Liste des animateurs en première page, évitez de tous choisir le même (on a 100 message en limite) et évitez Seta svp, il a déjà bien assez de taf')

Voilà voilà...

----------


## Lautre

Dura Lex Sed Lex. Bon, je pointe du doigt ma signature de fait.

----------


## Nessou

Plutôt bonne idée dans l'ensemble, on verra bien ce que ça donne !

----------


## Shurin

Encore une manœuvre des animateurs pour tenter de nous contrôler.
Intolérable!

----------


## Le Porte-Poisse

Ces animateurs ont un nez tcheque !

Wait...  :tired: 



Spoiler Alert! 


Surtout Zepolak...  ::trollface::  Il comprendra.

----------


## Arzaniss

Bonsoir,

Tout d'abord bonsoir a tous  ::):  pour avoir parcouru les différente pages de ce post, cela me conforte dans ma volonté réelle de vous rejoindre :D
Je suis arrivé sur Guild Wars 2 grâce a 1 boite de jeu perdu a la Fnac (probablement la dernière :D) il y a maintenant 1 semaine.

Je pensais postuler in game, un amis faisant dejà parti de votre Guilde  ::):  Du coup je pensais postuler via MP, mais la limite de 2 messages sur le forum m'en empêche :D Bon ba pour finir je vais me présenter en douceur via les forum et j'enverrais des MP quand je le pourrais  ::): 

Un plaisir d'être ici :D

----------


## Zepolak

> Tout d'abord bonsoir a tous


Bienvenue !

Je te conseille d'éviter comme la peste les topics qui ressemblent à des trucs comme "actualités" ou "religions ou science : qui c'est qui va se faire bannir aujourd'hui ?"

----------


## Kayato

Je tiens à préciser que Arkane nous a quitté en jeu. Il est donc inutile de lui envoyer des mp  ::):  , un lien vers le message de Zepo va être mis en première page.+

Avant d'envoyer un mp, vérifier que vous ayez bien le rang caneton en jeu.

----------


## Pix402

> Bonsoir,
> 
> Tout d'abord bonsoir a tous  pour avoir parcouru les différente pages de ce post, cela me conforte dans ma volonté réelle de vous rejoindre :D
> Je suis arrivé sur Guild Wars 2 grâce a 1 boite de jeu perdu a la Fnac (probablement la dernière :D) il y a maintenant 1 semaine.
> 
> Je pensais postuler in game, un amis faisant dejà parti de votre Guilde  Du coup je pensais postuler via MP, mais la limite de 2 messages sur le forum m'en empêche :D Bon ba pour finir je vais me présenter en douceur via les forum et j'enverrais des MP quand je le pourrais 
> 
> Un plaisir d'être ici :D


Bienvenue chez les canards.  :;): 

EDIT : Ah oui, rendez nous la licorne rose !

----------


## Charmide

> ...


Une autre activité d'end game: le drama de guilde. Pour l'instant assez soft, mais vous devriez promouvoir Tomaka en animateur, ça l'occuperait.  ::trollface:: 
Sinon, si ça peut améliorer la qualité du chan de guilde qui est à peu près ma seule interaction avec la guilde tant que les files de RvR ont pas dégrossis, et pas toujours très fun à lire, pourquoi pas. Mais je sais pas si tout ça mérite une solution aussi lourde (surtout pour vous).

----------


## Ouro

> Bonsoir,
> 
> Tout d'abord bonsoir a tous  pour avoir parcouru les différente pages de ce post, cela me conforte dans ma volonté réelle de vous rejoindre :D
> Je suis arrivé sur Guild Wars 2 grâce a 1 boite de jeu perdu a la Fnac (probablement la dernière :D) il y a maintenant 1 semaine.
> 
> Je pensais postuler in game, un amis faisant dejà parti de votre Guilde  Du coup je pensais postuler via MP, mais la limite de 2 messages sur le forum m'en empêche :D Bon ba pour finir je vais me présenter en douceur via les forum et j'enverrais des MP quand je le pourrais 
> 
> Un plaisir d'être ici :D


Welcome !  :;):  
Par contre t'as signé, c'est pour en chier !

----------


## Maderone

Donc si je comprends bien les confirmations commencent à partir de maintenant ?
Y'a un moyen de voir le rang qu'on a dans la guilde ?

----------


## Drayke

> Donc si je comprends bien les confirmations commencent à partir de maintenant ?
> Y'a un moyen de voir le rang qu'on a dans la guilde ?


Il y a un onglet "rang" dans la fenêtre de guilde.  ::):

----------


## Maderone

> Il y a un onglet "rang" dans la fenêtre de guilde.


 Oui je vois ça, mais ça ne me montre pas quel rang j'ai.

----------


## Kayato

Et si tu passes la souris sur la petite icone a gauche de ton pseudo dans la liste des joueurs ?

----------


## Maderone

> Et si tu passes la souris sur la petite icone a gauche de ton pseudo dans la liste des joueurs ?


 Yep ! ça marche, merci bien.

----------


## Arzaniss

> Welcome !  
> Par contre t'as signé, c'est pour en chier !


J'en ai bien l'intention :D

----------


## Davbass

Bon je commence a farm les tokens pour armes et armures.  Au final le mode exploration _( Je parle de celui de la citadelle des flammes lvl 70)_ est beaucoup plus facile et rapide que le mode histoire.
Mode histoire, il y'a de mémoire 5 boss, dont le 1er assez violent _(un guerrier qui one-shot quand il charge )_, le reste est plus abordable.

Une fois le mode fini on peut le faire en explo, et la on a le choix une fois dans l'instance de _"choisir son chemin"_ parmis 4. 
En gros à la citadelle le plus rapide est le choix n°2, et le rush se fait en 20 min à  peine si tous les membres connaissent l'instance.

Au niveau des boss il y'en a que 2 ( dont le final) et 2 "event" a faire.

Resultat à la fin 20 Tokens, 129 000 xp et 25 pa  ::):  + les loots bleu et vert.... mais ça c'est des broutilles

----------


## Maximelene

Il est vrai que je trouvais qu'Arkane n'avait pas beaucoup posté récemment. C'est le suivi d'une guilde monstrueuse (et un peu impersonnelle  ::P: ) qui l'en a éloigné, ou il n'a au final pas trop accroché au jeu lui-même ?

----------


## Phazon

> Scéance Épique de jumping puzzle and a zone silvaris, le plus dur que j'ai eu à faire.
> J'ai eu besoin d'aide et je tient à remercier chaleureusement notre expatrié en chine qui à eu la patience de me filer le coup de main nécessaire dans cette enclave de cauchemars.
> Un grand merci donc à Phazom si je me souvient bien.
> 
> Il nous a fallu en fin de compte l'aide d'un envouteur et de son précieux TP qui passait par là pour passer un pu*#% de champignions récalcitrant entrainant mort sur mort.
> 
> Comme promis une carte postal pour notre amis qui n'a pas pu rester nous voir enfin réussir ce Jumping puzzle :
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/671...69f1ed9712.jpg


Héhé, ça me fait plaisir de voir que vous y êtes arrivé ! Je pense sérieusement à monter un poste de safeguard dans la zone enclavé pour ramasser les dépouilles. Hum, je pourrais même en faire un business ! 

"Vous monsieur, vous voulez vous relever ? C'est 25 PA."

Dans le cas échéant je peux faire fossoyeur...

----------


## Drlecteur

Bon, je m'incruste un peu par la, mais passons, hein.

Juste pour revenir sur le fait que certains ressentent un ennui vis a vis du pexage/fin de jeu:
Pour moi, ils ont eu trois idées qui "tuent" le jeu: 
-Pas de quête, boite de dialogue, élément de background. On arrive dans une zone: y'a écrit "tuez zombies" on le fait, on s'en va. On a rien compris, on s'est pas immergé dans la zone, dans le pourquoi du comment [qui est d'ailleurs génial quand on a envie de chercher], on a juste tuer 20 zombies a la con. 
-Pas besoin de grouper pour faire les boss, on arrive, on est 50, on tue un boss, on est vraiment content, et on se sépare sans avoir dis un seul mot. Perso, j'ai jamais vraiment groupé [lvl 40], ni ressenti le coté "social". C'est encore plus accentué par l'absence d'échange sécurisé, on peux même pas troc.
-Le prix en token/karma est juste décourageant... 9800 l'item au lvl 40  ::o:  y'a pas un problème quand même ? Vraiment l'impression que pour passer ce cap, je vais devoir farmer, et que je serais 80 avant d'avoir pu m'offrir quelques items 40

L'enfer est pavé de bonnes intentions  ::sad:: 


Ps: Avec ma copine, on comptait rejoindre les canards a un moment ou l'autre [lvl 40/50 pour etre sur du jeu], ça veux dire que pour le moment c'est gelé ou j'ai rien compris ?  ::huh::

----------


## Maderone

> Il est vrai que je trouvais qu'Arkane n'avait pas beaucoup posté récemment. C'est le suivi d'une guilde monstrueuse (et un peu impersonnelle ) qui l'en a éloigné, ou il n'a au final pas trop accroché au jeu lui-même ?


Je lui ai posé la question en mp, il m'a répondu. Donc je lui ai demandé si je pouvais mettre sa réponse, vu que je pense que certains s'interrogent, ou il le fera de lui même. Mais en gros (même si y'a plusieurs raisons) c'est le suivi de la guilde monstrueuse (et un peu impersonnelle).

----------


## Maximelene

> -Pas de quête, boite de dialogue, élément de background. On arrive dans une zone: y'a écrit "tuez zombies" on le fait, on s'en va. On a rien compris, on s'est pas immergé dans la zone, dans le pourquoi du comment [qui est d'ailleurs génial quand on a envie de chercher], on a juste tuer 20 zombies a la con.


Tu peux aller voir le PNJ lié au coeur pour avoir du background. Les PNJ autour de lui en offrent un peu aussi. Au final, beaucoup de personnages dans le jeu parlent et t'offrent du background, pour peu que tu prennes le temps de cliquer dessus.

Les joueurs que le background intéressent le feront, ceux que ça n'intéresse pas n'en prendront pas la peine, mais tout est là.




> -Pas besoin de grouper pour faire les boss, on arrive, on est 50, on tue un boss, on est vraiment content, et on se sépare sans avoir dis un seul mot. Perso, j'ai jamais vraiment groupé [lvl 40], ni ressenti le coté "social". C'est encore plus accentué par l'absence d'échange sécurisé, on peux même pas troc.


Il suffit pourtant d'être simplement le premier à dire un mot, et 2mn plus tard on se retrouve avec un groupe. Si effectivement tu attends que quelqu'un engage le dialogue, sachant que tous les autres attendent aussi, tu n'es pas sorti. Personnellement ça m'est assez souvent arrivé à la fin d'un event de grouper, parce que j'avais lancé le dialogue.




> -Le prix en token/karma est juste décourageant... 9800 l'item au lvl 40  y'a pas un problème quand même ? Vraiment l'impression que pour passer ce cap, je vais devoir farmer, et que je serais 80 avant d'avoir pu m'offrir quelques items 40


Le but de ces objets n'est pas forcément d'être achetés au niveau 40. Ils y sont utilisables, mais ils sont loin, très loin d'être nécessaires.

A un moment, je ne pige pas votre logique : *pourquoi* voulez-vous absolument un de ces objets dès le niveau 40 ? Parce qu'il y a marqué "utilisable au niveau 40" dessus ? Ce n'est pas parce que c'est possible de l'utiliser que le but est de permettre à tout le monde de le faire. Surtout que ces objets disposent souvent de skins particuliers, qui méritent un investissement si vous les voulez réellement. Si non, vous pouvez tout à fait vous en passer (surtout vu la vitesse à laquelle on change l'équipement), et revenir au niveau 80 chercher ce skin.

Au final, le problème de tout ce que tu cites, ce n'est pas le jeu lui-même, c'est l'utilisation que les joueurs en font. Ce sont les joueurs qui ne vont pas chercher le background. Ce sont les joueurs qui ne groupent pas. Ce sont les joueurs qui se plaignent de ne pas pouvoir utiliser des objets parce qu'ils ont pris l'habitude "ailleurs" de pouvoir acheter au niveau X les objets de niveau X requis.

Apprenez à vous adapter à ce jeu qui est *différent*, et non pas à vouloir adapter le jeu aux joueurs, au risque de ne voir que des jeux identiques, puisque les joueurs refusent de s'adapter. Vous profiterez bien mieux ainsi de Guild Wars 2, et découvrirez que tous les systèmes qu'il offre sont agréables à utiliser pour peu qu'on veuille bien les utiliser.

----------


## trex

Bonjour,
je voulais juste signaler, pour les personnes comme moi qui ne regardait même plus, que le forum officiel est accessible ! (depuis quand par contre je ne serais dire).
Désoler si mon message est périmé !

----------


## olih

Mon dieu, Anet a sorti un vrai patch note  ::o: 



> UPDATE NOTES – 09.08.12
> Traits
> Engineer
> · Updated the Engineer’s Firearms trait – Juggernaut. New text for the trait: You gain 200 Toughness while wielding a Flamethrower. In addition, gain might for 15 seconds every 3 seconds, as long as you remain in this weapon kit
> · Fixed a bug with Go For The Eyes. It can now only trigger once every 10 seconds.
> 
> Skills
> Mesmer
> · Fixed a bug with Signet of Illusions. It now give phantasms 50% more health instead of 300% more.
> ...

----------


## trex

Merde je vais pas pouvoir level up ma cuisine à 400 facilement.

----------


## Alchimist



----------


## Amoilesmobs

> Je lui ai posé la question en mp, il m'a répondu. Donc je lui ai demandé si je pouvais mettre sa réponse, vu que je pense que certains s'interrogent, ou il le fera de lui même. Mais en gros (même si y'a plusieurs raisons) c'est le suivi de la guilde monstrueuse (et un peu impersonnelle).


 ::O:  Eh bien si Monsieur Arkane Derian vogue vers d'autres aventures, je me permets ici de le remercier chaleureusement pour le kolossal travail accompli. Le suivi, les infos, les textes (la première page est un modèle du genre), la guilde, j'en oublie. 
Sa patience et son enthousiasme. Merci !  :Emo: 
Ce départ révèle, j'imagine, une forme de déception et je ne dois pas être le seul ici à y être sensible. 
Resserrer les rangs des canards me semble pour le coup une sage décision. On a évidemment perdu en identité ce qu'on a gagné en nombre.

----------


## Ardan

> Yellow Dye recipes now include Onions instead of Celery.
> · Adjusted the ingredient costs on Dye recipes.


Wait.. On peut crafter des teintures ?  ::o:

----------


## Yeuss

En maitre queux, oui.

----------


## Tano

Salut les amis, sa fait une semaine que j'ai plus d'internet (merci free  :tired: ) normalement début de la semaine je pourrais enfin apprécier guild wars 2et rejoindre j'espère la guilde  :;):

----------


## lokham

il y a quand même un sacré avantage à être dans une guilde comme CPC (je parle pour moi), hormis les blagues vaseuses sur le /g que j'adore, c'est le fait de pouvoir grouper à tout moment de la journée et trouver sans mal 5 canards prêts pour un donjon.

Après je comprends que "gérer" 450 personnes c'est impossible. 

Limiter le nombre de places ? c'est un peu tard. 

Former plusieurs guildes en scindant la "grosse" ? ça va être difficile. 

Mettre en place un système hiérarchique ? ça me parait le mieux, avec 50 personnes avec "autorités" à prendre des décisions telle que "virer de la guilde", "accepter dans la guilde", "prendre une sanction envers un membre posant problème".... 
Dans une guilde de 50 personnes, il doit y avoir 5-10 "généraux", pourquoi dans une guilde de 450 personnes, ne pourrait t'il pas y avoir 50 généraux ?

----------


## alegria unknown

> Eh bien si Monsieur Arkane Derian vogue vers d'autres aventures, je me permets ici de le remercier chaleureusement pour le kolossal travail accompli. Le suivi, les infos, les textes (la première page est un modèle du genre), la guilde, j'en oublie. 
> Sa patience et son enthousiasme. Merci ! 
> Ce départ révèle, j'imagine, une forme de déception et je ne dois pas être le seul ici à y être sensible. 
> Resserrer les rangs des canards me semble pour le coup une sage décision. On a évidemment perdu en identité ce qu'on a gagné en nombre.


Pareil, j'y croyais pas quand il m'a annoncé ça en jeu et l'ai un peu harcelé avec des questions cons  :Emo:

----------


## Mr Decapsulator

Pour ceux qui ont fini le jeu, ne vous inquiétez pas dans moins d'un an je pense qu'il y aura une expension, donc une nouvelle campagne( nouvelle carte? surement nouvelle classe et peut-être nouvelle race!) 
Je base mon estimation sur les sorties d'expansions de Guild Wars 1, ( de prophecie à faction : 1 an environ)

----------


## Arkane Derian

Je voulais pas trop en parler parce que je trouve que c'est pas très intéressant, mais puisqu'il semble qu'il y ait des gens qui se posent des questions, et pour éviter les fausses rumeurs, je vais apporter quelques précisions.

Pour ceux qui lisent attentivement le topic, ce départ ne devrait pas être une surprise, j'avais déjà dit que je ne resterai pas. J'avais déjà prévu une sortie lors du dernier week-end bêta, mais vu que les CV ne se bousculaient pas pour le poste, j'ai prolongé le bail pour éviter des soucis (à l'époque, le jeu ne permettait pas d'avoir un groupe de joueurs à la tête d'une guilde).

La raison ? Je n'avais jamais imaginé que la guilde prendrait cette proportion (ce que j'ai dit à plusieurs reprises). J'ai sans doute été naïf, mais j'ai été surpris par la taille gargantuesque atteinte. Or, il se trouve que les guildes de cette taille ne correspondent pas à ce que je recherche en tant que joueur lambda et a fortiori en tant qu'animateur. Ce n'est pas une question d'ambiance ou de jugement de valeur, mais une simple préférence personnelle.

Donc quand j'ai vu que l'option permettant d'avoir un groupe à la tête d'une guilde était disponible, j'ai promu tous les animateurs. Ca m'a permis de partir sans que ça ne pose de soucis particulier. D'ailleurs ça fait déjà quelques jours que je suis parti et la plupart ne s'en étaient même pas rendu compte. Il y a des gens très compétents, motivés et surtout sympas pour vous guider dans le jeu, je leur fais entièrement confiance pour mener les Insert Coinz le plus loin possible.

Voilà en gros ce qu'il en est. L'aventure a été très intéressante à vivre, mais il était temps pour moi de passer le relai, avant que je n'atteigne le point où me connecter à GW2 serait devenu une corvée. Merci à tous les animateurs et aux canards avec qui j'ai pu échanger autre chose que le désormais célèbre "Invit envoyée".

*EDIT* : Si vous avec des trucs à me dire ou des questions à me poser, merci de le faire en mp pour ne pas polluer le topic (on ne se refait pas...)

----------


## Mr Decapsulator

> Je voulais pas trop en parler parce que je trouve que c'est pas très intéressant, mais puisqu'il semble qu'il y ait des gens qui se posent des questions, et pour éviter les fausses rumeurs, je vais apporter quelques précisions.
> 
> Pour ceux qui lisent attentivement le topic, ce départ ne devrait pas être une surprise, j'avais déjà dit que je ne resterai pas. J'avais déjà prévu une sortie lors du dernier week-end bêta, mais vu que les CV ne se bousculaient pas pour le poste, j'ai prolongé le bail pour éviter des soucis (à l'époque, le jeu ne permettait pas d'avoir un groupe de joueurs à la tête d'une guilde).
> 
> La raison ? Je n'avais jamais imaginé que la guilde prendrait cette proportion (ce que j'ai dit à plusieurs reprises). J'ai sans doute été naïf, mais j'ai été surpris par la taille gargantuesque atteinte. Or, il se trouve que les guildes de cette taille ne correspondent pas à ce que je recherche en tant que joueur lambda et a fortiori en tant qu'animateur. Ce n'est pas une question d'ambiance ou de jugement de valeur, mais une simple préférence personnelle.
> 
> Donc quand j'ai vu que l'option permettant d'avoir un groupe à la tête d'une guilde était disponible, j'ai promu tous les animateurs. Ca m'a permis de partir sans que ça ne pose de soucis particulier. D'ailleurs ça fait déjà quelques jours que je suis parti et la plupart ne s'en était même pas rendu compte. Il y a des gens très compétents, motivés et surtout sympas pour vous guider dans le jeu, je leur fais entièrement confiance pour mener les Insert Coinz le plus loin possible.
> 
> Voilà en gros ce qu'il en est. L'aventure a été très intéressante à vivre, mais il était temps pour moi de passer le relai, avant que je n'atteigne le point où me connecter à GW2 serait devenu une corvée. Merci à tous les animateurs et aux canards avec qui j'ai pu échanger autre chose que le désormais célèbre "Invit envoyée".
> ...


Merci à toi d'avoir eu la patience d'organiser la communauté CPC sur GW2

----------


## Maximelene

Effectivement, un grand merci à toi pour le boulot que tu as abattu dans l'organisation de cette guilde, mais aussi de l'alliance. Peu auraient pu s'investir autant, et le faire aussi bien. Tu es notre Maître A Tous !



Sinon, nous avons le Patch Note d'aujourd'hui :




> *Skills & Traits*
> *Mesmer*
> The Prestige – Fixed a bug so that Burning duration no longer amplifies when additional enemies are present.
> 
> *Ranger*
> Beastmastery Trait: Instinctual Bond – Now grants 5 seconds of quickness to the player’s pet and can only occur once every 50 seconds.
> *Pets can no longer be revived using the “F” prompt.* This is because you can either use F4 to swap pets which will bring that pet back alive or you can wait until you are out of combat at which point you pet will revive automatically. We felt it was doing a disservice to Ranger players to incentivize them to spend a long time reviving their pet when it was a very inefficient thing to do and happened after combat anyway. This will also help clear up “F” to interact functionality.
> 
> *Guardian*
> ...


Voilà, donc correction de bugs, et amélioration du F (qui n'amènera plus à ressusciter les familiers du rôdeur, ce qui est nickel !).

----------


## theryon

Salut les coins².
Perso je trouve que l'ambiance qui était déjà  bonne s'est améliorée sur le chan de guilde. Beaucoup de dons et d'échange spontanés, très sympas et qui donnent le sentiment d'appartenir à une communauté!

(Alias Double Doc sur le serveur) ;-)

Et bonne route à toi qui a su construire cette belle guilde  :;): .

----------


## Godmichou

Merci BEAUCOUP Arkan. Je traine que depuis quelque semaines sur les topics et plus particulièrement sur ceux de GW et je ne peux que plussoyer Maximelene et tant d'autres encore sur le travail d'orga et de gestion. Bons vents à toi !

----------


## Orhin

> Il y a des gens très compétents, motivés et surtout sympas pour vous guider dans le jeu, je leur fais entièrement confiance pour mener les Insert Coinz le plus loin possible.


 Arrête, Zepo va vraiment finir par croire qu'il sert à autre chose que faire gagner ses adversaires sur Europa Universalis.  ::o: 

En tout cas merci beaucoup à toi pour tout le travail accompli jusqu'à maintenant et pour l'investissement dont tu as fais part depuis le début. Insert Coinz tout entier t'es redevable !  :;):

----------


## Kayato

> Mettre en place un système hiérarchique ? ça me parait le mieux, avec 50 personnes avec "autorités" à prendre des décisions telle que "virer de la guilde", "accepter dans la guilde", "prendre une sanction envers un membre posant problème".... 
> Dans une guilde de 50 personnes, il doit y avoir 5-10 "généraux", pourquoi dans une guilde de 450 personnes, ne pourrait t'il pas y avoir 50 généraux ?


C'est pas comme si on avait demandé aux canards de se porter volontaire pour être animateurs  :;): 

Mais sinon le gros de la vague est passé. Comme vous l'avez dit Arkane a fait un super boulot pour cette guilde, on a absorbé le gros de la demande les premiers jours et maintenant on essaye juste de restructurer un peut tout ca, pour que tous les derniers efforts (comme un chat de guilde beaucoup plus agréable depuis quelques temps) ne soient pas perdus.

----------


## Ptit gras

> Patchnote


Et toujours rien pour l'équilibrage des Elem  ::'(:

----------


## Tygra

Merci Arkane pour tout le boulot depuis le début, c'est vrai que là c'est absolument énorme par rapport aux 20 personnes qui trainaient sur ce topic il y a un an !





> Et toujours rien pour l'équilibrage des Elem


Nécro d'abord, on a une hache inutile !

----------


## Darknight670

On peut retrouver le castor Rose ? En rouge il est immonde  ::(:

----------


## Sellig

> Et toujours rien pour l'équilibrage des Elem


 Equilibrer quoi pour les elem STP ?

----------


## Maximelene

> Equilibrer quoi pour les elem STP ?


Y'a notamment le fait qu'ils n'aient aucune compétence élite utilisable sous l'eau, je crois  ::P:

----------


## Rhusehus

> Y'a notamment le fait qu'ils n'aient aucune compétence élite utilisable sous l'eau, je crois


Toutefois, vu la brutalité de l'elem sous l'eau avec ses 4 affinité (et autant de contrôles), ce n'est que justice !  ::):

----------


## Pix402

> 


J'adore.  ::XD::

----------


## Ptit gras

> Equilibrer quoi pour les elem STP ?


Moi c'est pas vraiment le côté sous l'eau qui me choque, je trouve l'elem plus puissant une fois mouillé.
C'est plutôt le fait d'être la seule classe avec à la fois la plus basse armure et le plus bas hp de base, le fait de devoir lancer 6 sorts sur 3 affinités différentes pour arriver aux mêmes dégâts que n'importe quelle autre classe en deux sorts, ...
En sPvP ou tPvP l'élem est inefficace, pas/peu joué à un bon niveau et rarement premier des classements. En PvE on est bons pour tag les mobs avec nos AoE, mais mes amis Guerrier avec leur sceau de heal ils peuvent rester à tanker 17 heures consécutives tout en buildant assez offensif et en étant allègrement au dessus des 20k hp. Je peux taper aussi fort qu'eux en me mettant à 916 robustesse et 10.8k hp au niveau 80, et je dois pouvoir tanker aussi bien qu'eux dans une spec totalement opposée, mais je ferais jamais les deux en même temps.
Après comparer au guerrier est peu être mal venu vu leur état de grâce actuel. En WvW je me plains pas.

Enfin ça fait depuis le début du jeu que je trouve ma classe trop faible, je prêche pour ma paroisse quoi. Je suppose que les autres classes ont des défauts aussi, mais j'estime qu'ils en cumulent moins que les Elems.

----------


## Karnus

> 


Merci, j'ai ri.

(Sinon merci aussi Arkane, signé un guildé qui ne poste jamais mais fait son quota d'heure sur le forum depuis un bon moment)

----------


## mrFish

> Y'a notamment le fait qu'ils n'aient aucune compétence élite utilisable sous l'eau, je crois


Si la tornade. Qui est génial d'ailleurs dans l'eau. Tu deviens un mini trou noir :x

----------


## Aubépine

Bonjour !
J'hésitais à poster ici ou dans le topic des bugs, mais ça n'en est pas vraiment un...
J'ai testé un perso sur le compte de quelqu'un d'autre. Maintenant que j'ai le jeu, j'ai supprimé ce perso et voulu créer un nouveau avec le même nom sur mon compte. Mais il m'indique que le nom est déjà pris ! 
Est-ce que vous savez si il y a un délais avant que la suppression de l'autre perso soit pris en compte (et quelqu'un a une idée de combien de temps  :Emo:  ) ? Je me suis faite avoir à tout jamais sur ce nom ?

----------


## Pourrave

Je crois qu'il faut attendre 24h

----------


## Aubépine

Mais je… Mais je…  :Emo:

----------


## Maximelene

Il me semblait que le pseudo restait réservé pendant une heure, pas 24, mais je peux me tromper. Dans tous les cas, tu dois patienter et réessayer  ::P:

----------


## Flipmode

> Voilà en gros ce qu'il en est. L'aventure a été très intéressante à vivre, mais il était temps pour moi de passer le relai, avant que je n'atteigne le point où me connecter à GW2 serait devenu une corvée. Merci à tous les animateurs et aux canards avec qui j'ai pu échanger autre chose que le désormais célèbre "Invit envoyée".

----------


## Nessou

Je me suis mis à jouer mon Guerrier avec Épée/Cor switch Espadon, c'est juste énorme la mobilité possible avec le Sceau Elite en plus.

----------


## Malakit

Pareil que toi ness. En pve je prend hache/core et espadon. Avec le sceau elite quasi tout le temps en speed.

----------


## Elidjah

Je plussoie, c'est juste excellent  ::):

----------


## Pourrave

> Il me semblait que le pseudo restait réservé pendant une heure, pas 24, mais je peux me tromper. Dans tous les cas, tu dois patienter et réessayer


méa culpa

En fait j'ai lu un post sur le forum officiel pour un problème de pseudo et 24h c'est le temps pendant lequel il est réservé pour le compte

----------


## Hem

> Moi c'est pas vraiment le côté sous l'eau qui me choque, je trouve l'elem plus puissant une fois mouillé.
> C'est plutôt le fait d'être la seule classe avec à la fois la plus basse armure et le plus bas hp de base, le fait de devoir lancer 6 sorts sur 3 affinités différentes pour arriver aux mêmes dégâts que n'importe quelle autre classe en deux sorts, ...


Ouin ouin, j'ai trop de touche...
Sérieux? 
Première fois que je lis une connerie pareille... là c'est vraiment trouver des défaut à sa classe juste pour avoir l'occasion de se plaindre.

Les gameplay des tissus demande un minimum de brain, ok, mais ça doit pas justifier un plus gros dps ou une plus grosse survie.

----------


## Ptit gras

Preface : Evite le ton méchant il n'est pas de rigueur sur ce forum. On peut troller en étant grand seigneur, là tu passes pour un con. 

Once upon a time : T'es gentil retourne jouer guerrier. Je joue Elem depuis que les BWE existent et je le jouerai tout au long de mon expérience GW2. Mon "brain" va bien et mes 10 doigts aussi. Lis l'ensemble des forums qui parlent de GW2 avant de t'exprimer, et tu te rendras compte que c'est un sentiment général. Je ne me plains pas de trop de touches, je me plains de la différence entre appuyer sur 7 (bulls)+2(100blades) en guerrier et appuyer sur 4,5,2,3,F1,4,2,3,5 (soit un combo classique d'elem sceptre/dague) pour arriver aux mêmes dégâts *si* les 5 skillshot touchent, ce qui est hautement improbable.

Je ne souhaite pas un plus gros dps ou une plus grosse survie, je souhaite que la classe soit équilibrée. Pour l'instant elle ne l'est pas, puisque plusieurs autres classes ont un plus gros dps (Guerrier, rodeur, voleur, ingénieur, gardien) quand spec dps, et ont une plus grosse survie quand spec survie. Et toutes les classes ont une meilleure survie quand axées dps, et un meilleur dps quand axées survie.

----------


## Tomaka17

C'est même pas le fait d'avoir beaucoup de touches qui me fait chier, c'est surtout le fait qu'il y ait une saloperie de cooldown de 12 secondes sur le changement d'affinité (et encore, je crois qu'il est plus rapide chez moi grâce aux attributs en arcane)

Faut voir que l'affinité feu est la seule qui fait vraiment des dégâts. L'eau c'est du heal, la foudre c'est un peu de crowd control, la terre c'est kiting/protection
Ce j'aimerais pouvoir faire c'est par exemple être en feu pour DPS, passer rapidement en eau pour me healer un coup, puis repasser en feu pour à nouveau faire du dégât
Mais tu ne peux pas à cause de ce cooldown, et dès que tu sors de l'affinité feu ton DPS est diminué par 4 ou 5 tellement les autres sont merdiques niveau dégâts

Résultat, en PvE solo tu es en feu 95 % du temps, et en PvP tu dois choisir entre rester en feu et te faire défoncer la gueule en 3 secondes chrono, ou changer d'affinité et ne faire aucun dégât

----------


## Orhin

Euh alors oui mais non, autan je suis entièrement d'accord avec Ptit_gras autant je trouve le cooldown des affinités tout à fait équilibré.
Faut juste bien mémoriser les enchainement et apprendre à switch au bon moment.
Si on pouvait switch quasi-instantanément entre chaque affinité ça reviendrait à avoir 4 sets d'armes là où les autres classes n'en ont que deux.

Et pour le "y'a que le feu qui fait du dégât", va coller un stack de 12+ saignements avec la terre (tout en l'empêchant de t'approcher avec les slows et les roots) tu vas voir si tu fais pas de dégâts.
Après bien sur que le Feu est l'affinité avec le plus gros potentiel de dommages, mais je ne vois pas le problème là dedans, faut bien qu'une affinité soit orientée full-damage et pas les autres.

Et faut arrêter de cantonner l'élémentaliste à un simple dps, il vaut bien plus que ça.

Mais pour revenir à ce que disais Ptit_gras, oui l'élé nécessite un rééquilibrage par rapport à certaines classes.

----------


## Dar

L'elementaliste est clairement up par rapport aux autres classes, quasi tout le monde est d'accord la dessus. Le seul endroit où l'elem tire sont épingle du jeu c'est en RvR pour leech le bus, tag un max de cible en restant safe avec un ordi moisi qui affiche 5fps.

Pour tout le reste l'elem est en papier maché, il a du cc tu peux kiter avec mais il fait une quantité de dégats absolument ridicule par rapport à la "complexité" à le mettre à l'oeuvre.

----------


## Ptit gras

Les affinités je les trouve correctes aussi bien que je comprenne que Tomaka se sente limité.
On nous a vendu l'elem comme maitre de la versatilité, en effet il dps bien si quelqu'un reste dans la lave+pluie de patate, il cc bien quand ton skillshot de terre arrive à root ou celui d'air a push (c'est à dire 1 fois sur 10), etc. Toutes les classes sont versatiles mais l'elem présente trop de difficulté pour un résultat moindre.

----------


## olih

Si vous trouvez que l'elem ne fait pas de dégats, je me demande ce que vous pensez du nécromant  :tired: .

----------


## Tomaka17

> Euh alors oui mais non, autan je suis entièrement d'accord avec Ptit_gras autant je trouve le cooldown des affinités tout à fait équilibré.
> Faut juste bien mémoriser les enchainement et apprendre à switch au bon moment.
> Si on pouvait switch quasi-instantanément entre chaque affinité ça reviendrait à avoir 4 sets d'armes là où les autres classes n'en ont que deux.
> 
> Et pour le "y'a que le feu qui fait du dégât", va coller un stack de 12+ saignements avec la terre (tout en l'empêchant de t'approcher avec les slows et les roots) tu vas voir si tu fais pas de dégâts.
> Après bien sur que le Feu est l'affinité avec le plus gros potentiel de dommages, mais je ne vois pas le problème là dedans, faut bien qu'une affinité soit orientée full-damage et pas les autres.
> 
> Et faut arrêter de cantonner l'élémentaliste à un simple dps, il vaut bien plus que ça.
> 
> Mais pour revenir à ce que disais Ptit_gras, oui l'élé nécessite un rééquilibrage par rapport à certaines classes.


Sauf que les slows et les roots c'est en bâton, et les saignements c'est en sceptre, tu peux pas avoir les deux en même temps

Vraiment j'avais essayé de m'orienter foudre et terre à un moment, et c'est juste de la merde totale niveau dégât
Et quand je dis de la merde, ça veut pas dire "mouai c'est moyen, pas trop opti et tout", non, c'est vraiment *à chier*

Mon attaque principale de foudre au baton fait par exemple 300 dégâts au lvl80 contre 900 pour l'attaque principale feu, et en plus seules 2 compétences sur 5 en foudre font des dégâts, contre 4 sur 5 en feu
Quant à l'eau et à la terre c'est du 100 ou 200 à chaque tir, c'est encore plus minable


Ca me ferait super plaisir de sortir de l'affinité feu et de jouer de manière dynamique, mais là à part me coller un coup de heal quand je suis mal en point je n'y trouve aucun intérêt

----------


## Hem

Je trouve tout simplement ça frustrant de voir des gens se plaindre d'avoir "trop" de combos à faire pour être efficace alors qu'avec mon voleur je me coltine un gameplay dps inintéressant basé sur un sort par set d'arme.
Après pour ce qui est du degrés efficacité, j’avoue que j'en sais rien et que je m'en fous. Ce ne sont vraiment que tes plaintes sur les rotations de sorts qui m'ont titiller le clavier.

J'aimerais aussi devoir faire 4,5,2,3,F1,4,2,3,5 sur mon voleur :/ mais non suffit de spam 3 et f1.

----------


## Kurita

Bon.
Ca DL.

 :Emo:

----------


## Tygra

> Je trouve tout simplement ça frustrant de voir des gens se plaindre d'avoir "trop" de combos à faire pour être efficace alors qu'avec mon voleur je me coltine un gameplay dps inintéressant basé sur un sort par set d'arme.
> Après pour ce qui est du degrés efficacité, j’avoue que j'en sais rien et que je m'en fous. Ce ne sont vraiment que tes plaintes sur les rotations de sorts qui m'ont titiller le clavier.
> 
> J'aimerais aussi devoir faire 4,5,2,3,F1,4,2,3,5 sur mon voleur :/ mais non suffit de spam 3 et f1.


Et bien change de classe et ne passe pas ton aigreur sur les autres ! o.o
(ceci est une suggestion. d'ailleurs je précise : tente l'elem ou l'envout, ça me semble être ce qui demande le plus de boutons pour jouer)

----------


## Orhin

> Je trouve tout simplement ça frustrant de voir des gens se plaindre d'avoir "trop" de combos à faire pour être efficace alors qu'avec mon voleur je me coltine un gameplay dps inintéressant basé sur un sort par set d'arme.
> Après pour ce qui est du degrés efficacité, j’avoue que j'en sais rien et que je m'en fous. Ce ne sont vraiment que tes plaintes sur les rotations de sorts qui m'ont titiller le clavier.
> 
> J'aimerais aussi devoir faire 4,5,2,3,F1,4,2,3,5 sur mon voleur :/ mais non suffit de spam 3 et f1.


 Non mais beaucoup d'élémentaliste ne se plaigne pas du tout du nombre de sort disponibles.
Car en l'état tu peux théoriquement faire un paquet de trucs vraiment sympa (notamment en combat de petit groupe où il peut vraiment faire très mal si bien maitrisé).

Par contre en pratique, la moitié est inapplicable du fait de la faible efficacité de certains sorts.




> Sauf que les slows et les roots c'est en bâton, et les saignements c'est en sceptre, tu peux pas avoir les deux en même temps


Pas de saignements en bâton ? I lol'd.
Avec le deux qui colle 4 charges tu peux mettre un ennemi en permanence à 10-15 saignements (soit du bon 600-800 de dégats/sec à haut niveau).




> Vraiment j'avais essayé de m'orienter foudre et terre à un moment, et c'est juste de la merde totale niveau dégât
> Et quand je dis de la merde, ça veut pas dire "mouai c'est moyen, pas trop opti et tout", non, c'est vraiment *à chier*
> 
> Mon attaque principale de foudre au baton fait par exemple 300 dégâts au lvl80 contre 900 pour l'attaque principale feu, et en plus seules 2 compétences sur 5 en foudre font des dégâts, contre 4 sur 5 en feu
> Quant à l'eau et à la terre c'est du 100 ou 200 à chaque tir, c'est encore plus minable


Peut être parce que les classes sont prévues pour jouer en groupe et que toutes les autres affinités autres que le feu sont vraiment utiles si bien utilisées ?





> Ca me ferait super plaisir de sortir de l'affinité feu et de jouer de manière dynamique, mais là à part me coller un coup de heal quand je suis mal en point je n'y trouve aucun intérêt


Aller au hasard :
Foutre l'ennemi à -66% de vitesse de déplacement ce qui permet de lui tourner autour sans prendre de dégats si c'est un cac ? (eau/terre)
Faire du crowd control massif (et hop je te stun 5 mec d'un coup) ce qui permet de prendre un avantage considérable en 5vs5 ? (air/terre)

Clairement si tu veux faire du pur dps, le feu reste le meilleurs mais comme dit plus haut faudrait peut être voir un peu plus loin que cette simple approche.


edit : Je reprend la citation de Ptit_gras juste au dessus car elle résume bien la situation.



> Etre dynamique sur ses touches c'est cool Hem, j'ai jamais dit le contraire. Mais spammer du 200 dégâts par auto attaque au niveau 80 avec un peu plus de 2400 power ça fait mal.

----------


## Ptit gras

Etre dynamique sur ses touches c'est cool Hem, j'ai jamais dit le contraire. Mais spammer du 200 dégâts par auto attaque au niveau 80 avec un peu plus de 2400 power ça fait mal.

----------


## Charmide

> Je trouve tout simplement ça frustrant de voir des gens se plaindre d'avoir "trop" de combos à faire pour être efficace alors qu'avec mon voleur je me coltine un gameplay dps inintéressant basé sur un sort par set d'arme.
> Après pour ce qui est du degrés efficacité, j’avoue que j'en sais rien et que je m'en fous. Ce ne sont vraiment que tes plaintes sur les rotations de sorts qui m'ont titiller le clavier.
> 
> J'aimerais aussi devoir faire 4,5,2,3,F1,4,2,3,5 sur mon voleur :/ mais non suffit de spam 3 et f1.





> Et bien change de classe et ne passe pas ton aigreur sur les autres ! o.o


C'est clair, ça va un peu loin de parler de connerie pour ça, après tout, le seul à qui tu pourrais t'en vouloir, c'est toi  ::siffle:: ...

Et encore. Je joue voleur et je suis à peu près lvl 35, j'ai joué en gros casu depuis la release, mes sessions de jeu sont même pas assez grandes pour entrer en RvR, j'ai pas fin un seul donjon encore, bref j'ai pas vraiment de raison de me creuser la tête, et pourtant j'utilise plus qu'une seule compétence d'armes (principalement en double dagues & double pistolet) par jour. Mieux, j'utilise parfois des compétences de classe  ::o: 
Te sens pas obligé de spammer "3 et f1" en pensant être efficace. Je vois pas comment tu peux l'être au maximum avec ça, même en le cherchant via ton build.

----------


## Hem

> Et bien change de classe et ne passe pas ton aigreur sur les autres ! o.o
> (ceci est une suggestion. d'ailleurs je précise : tente l'elem ou l'envout, ça me semble être ce qui demande le plus de boutons pour jouer)


Sauf que je ne joue pas voleur juste pour dps *-*

Je m'attendais pas du tout à passer pour un aigris/méchant/con (et gentil qui plus est!) juste pour avoir cruellement manqué de tact, n'empêche. Enfin pas sur ce forum du moins.

----------


## Dar

> Si vous trouvez que l'elem ne fait pas de dégats, je me demande ce que vous pensez du nécromant .


Le necro fait pas moins de dps, il a moins de burst.




> Je trouve tout simplement ça frustrant de voir des gens se plaindre d'avoir "trop" de combos à faire pour être efficace alors qu'avec mon voleur je me coltine un gameplay dps inintéressant basé sur un sort par set d'arme.
> Après pour ce qui est du degrés efficacité, j’avoue que j'en sais rien et que je m'en fous. Ce ne sont vraiment que tes plaintes sur les rotations de sorts qui m'ont titiller le clavier.
> 
> J'aimerais aussi devoir faire 4,5,2,3,F1,4,2,3,5 sur mon voleur :/ mais non suffit de spam 3 et f1.


Bah on établit simplement une comparaison entre les classes. En terme de ratio simplicité/efficacité l'elem est le plus mauvais. On dit pas que c'est pas intéressant à jouer.

Par contre mon impression sur la beta est parfaitement confirmée. Y'a pas à tortiller du cul, contrairement à ce que nombre de gens affirmaient, leur idée de build fixe avec switch d'arme n'arrive absolument pas à la cheville du système GW1 en terme de diversité et de plaisir de jeu. On a pas le 1/10eme des possibilités de GW1. C'est original peut etre mais carrément moisi par rapport à GW1.

----------


## Charmide

> Sauf que je ne joue pas voleur juste pour dps *-*
> 
> Je m'attendais pas du tout à passer pour un aigris/méchant/con (et gentil qui plus est!) juste pour avoir cruellement manqué de tact, n'empêche. Enfin pas sur ce forum du moins.


T'inquiètes, les deux/trois glandus du fond qui pensent que l'esprit CPC c'est être un connard en toutes circonstances sont satisfaits. Ils vont bientôt te contacter pour régler les détails pour ta carte de membre.  ::trollface::

----------


## Hem

> Etre dynamique sur ses touches c'est cool Hem, j'ai jamais dit le contraire. Mais spammer du 200 dégâts par auto attaque au niveau 80 avec un peu plus de 2400 power ça fait mal.


Je voulais absolument pas remettre en question le manque d'efficacité de l'elem.

----------


## Vaaahn

Et penser surtout que pour les élem faire ces combos, c'est bien sur des mobs handicapés, ou faisable même si avec un peu plus de défi, sur des gros mobs plus intelligent qui t'évitent/bump.
Mais en PvP, en 1vs1 le temps et l'effort pour sortir 4,5,2,3,F1,4,2,3,5 , ne pas louper mes skillshots sur un joueur qui les évitent (facilement) contre par exemple un rodeur qui m'allume avec 2 3 touches sachant qu'il n'a pas besoin de réfléchir à réfléchir au bon enchainement des sorts/ne pas manger un sort avec un autre en se précipitant/changer correctement d'élément/se souvenir de ses combos ... le tout sous le stress du fight.
Si seulement cet effort supplémentaire pourrait être récompensé par un tout petit peu plus de dégats. Mais même pas, c'est l'inverse total, on fait moins mal sur une même durée malgré tout ça.

No offense  ::):

----------


## Dar

> Foutre l'ennemi à -66% de vitesse de déplacement ce qui permet de lui tourner autour sans prendre de dégats si c'est un cac ? (eau/terre)


Purement théorique vu que quasi toutes les classes ont un dash/stun.

----------


## silence

Tenez, c'est cadeau.
Au pire vous pouvez aller ici, si vous décidez d'être un minimum constructifs.

----------


## Ptit gras

> Je voulais absolument pas remettre en question le manque d'efficacité de l'elem.


C'était mon manque d'efficacité dans ce cas ?  ::'(: 

Encore un débat qui fini par des bisoux partout  ::lol::

----------


## Hem

<message qui sert à rien>

 ::love:: 

<\message qui sert à rien>

----------


## Rhusehus

C'est marrant se sentiment sur l'elem, je le joue pas mal et même si je le trouve en mousse et que je souffre parfois du CD du changement d'affinité, j'ai jamais eu l'impression d'avoir des dégâts de moule.

En fait je me disait que l'elem avait les utilitaires de dégâts les plus puissant toutes classes confondue : genre l'explosion des arcanes qui te fait des 5k critique à l'arrache sur du guerrier, ou les armes invoqués comme le marteau de foudre, ou pire, l'espadon de feu qui peut arracher n'importe qu'elle tête en 5 sec.  ::P: 

D'ailleurs je crois que contrairement aux autres classes, elem doit être la seule ou tu construit une si grosse partie de tes dégâts à partir de tes utilitaires, et non tes armes.

Après si vous le sentez pas comme ça, et que le peuple est avec vous, tant mieux, je pourrais me sentir bien OP après un up en règle de la classe  :;):

----------


## Algent

> Le necro fait pas moins de dps, il a moins de burst.


Et avec la limite de 25 stacks de dots on est en impossibilité de score vraiment des points sur les gros évents pve.

----------


## Tomaka17

> Pas de saignements en bâton ? I lol'd.
> Avec le deux qui colle 4 charges tu peux mettre un ennemi en permanence à 10-15 saignements (soit du bon 600-800 de dégats/sec à haut niveau).


Tu parles du skill qui touche une zone d'effet et qui met 5 secondes avant d'infliger le saignement ? Même sur les mobs j'arrive pas à le placer




> Aller au hasard :
> Foutre l'ennemi à -66% de vitesse de déplacement ce qui permet de lui tourner autour sans prendre de dégats si c'est un cac ? (eau/terre)
> Faire du crowd control massif (et hop je te stun 5 mec d'un coup) ce qui permet de prendre un avantage considérable en 5vs5 ? (air/terre)


Ces skils sont super, mais encore une fois les utiliser ça veut dire que je ne ferai quasi aucun dégât pendant 12 secondes
C'est exactement ce que j'ai dit plus haut : tu dois choisir entre rester en feu et mourir, ou changer d'affinité et ne faire aucun dégât

En tout cas personnellement en PvE solo je joue feu avec les sauts de terre et d'eau (qui peuvent respectivement immobiliser et ralentir un ennemi), et ça "remplace" les cc que j'aurais dans les autres affinités


J'ai pas trop essayé les autres classes, mais c'est un peu le même problème que pour le switch d'arme et son cooldown
En rôdeur par exemple j'ai naïvement pris un arc long et un espadon : arc à distance, espadon au CàC
Résultat : l'ennemi arrive au CàC, je switch, il recule, j'ai l'air con car je peux pas reprendre mon arc

----------


## Zepolak

Info : les gens ayant le rangs de lead 3W peuvent maintenant éditer le message journalier de guilde.
L'idée, c'est qu'ils puissent indiquer le serveur qui a été choisi au moment de la remise à 0 des scores (1h quoi). 
Par contre, faut garder un petit fichier texte avec le message de guilde précédent parce que y a pas d'option d'edition : faut tout "ré-écrire" (donc faire du c/c depuis ce fichier texte).

----------


## Marty

> J'ai pas trop essayé les autres classes, mais c'est un peu le même problème que pour le switch d'arme et son cooldown
> En rôdeur par exemple j'ai naïvement pris un arc long et un espadon : arc à distance, espadon au CàC
> Résultat : l'ennemi arrive au CàC, je switch, il recule, j'ai l'air con car je peux pas reprendre mon arc


Protip : Touche 3.

----------


## Illmess

> Bon.
> Ca DL.


 :haha: 
Fallait bien que quelqu'un réagisse.

----------


## Gordor

> Scéance Épique de jumping puzzle and a zone silvaris, le plus dur que j'ai eu à faire.
> J'ai eu besoin d'aide et je tient à remercier chaleureusement notre expatrié en chine qui à eu la patience de me filer le coup de main nécessaire dans cette enclave de cauchemars.
> Un grand merci donc à Phazom si je me souvient bien.
> 
> Il nous a fallu en fin de compte l'aide d'un envouteur et de son précieux TP qui passait par là pour passer un pu*#% de champignions récalcitrant entrainant mort sur mort.
> 
> Comme promis une carte postal pour notre amis qui n'a pas pu rester nous voir enfin réussir ce Jumping puzzle :
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/671...69f1ed9712.jpg


Ha ce putain de champignon !!!! jamais réussi a le passer  ::(:

----------


## Tim l'enchanteur

> Ha ce putain de champignon !!!! jamais réussi a le passer


Moi non plus j'arrivais pas à le passer, jusqu'à ce que je voie quelqu'un le passer du premier coup 

Spoiler Alert! 


en sautant sur la petite branche à droite, puis sur le champignon

. Si ça peut t'aider la prochaine fois que tu le tente.

----------


## Vonslead

> Tu parles du skill qui touche une zone d'effet et qui met 5 secondes avant d'infliger le saignement ? Même sur les mobs j'arrive pas à le placer
> 
> 
> 
> Ces skils sont super, mais encore une fois les utiliser ça veut dire que je ne ferai quasi aucun dégât pendant 12 secondes
> C'est exactement ce que j'ai dit plus haut : tu dois choisir entre rester en feu et mourir, ou changer d'affinité et ne faire aucun dégât
> 
> En tout cas personnellement en PvE solo je joue feu avec les sauts de terre et d'eau (qui peuvent respectivement immobiliser et ralentir un ennemi), et ça "remplace" les cc que j'aurais dans les autres affinités
> 
> ...



Pour revenir au fait que l'élem DPS pas, ou que y a que en feu que ça DPS. Vous savez que le bâton en PvE c'est franchement l'arme la plus a chié pour l'élem, faut une cible qui soit immobile les 3/4 du temps pour qu'on soit efficaces, quasiment tous les casts requièrent d'être immobile, testez un peu les autres armes et on reparle du DPS de l'élem, et du fait qu'on soit obligé de jouer en feu tous le temps pour avoir un bon dps.

----------


## Gordor

> Je voulais pas trop en parler parce que je trouve que c'est pas très intéressant, mais puisqu'il semble qu'il y ait des gens qui se posent des questions, et pour éviter les fausses rumeurs, je vais apporter quelques précisions.
> 
> Pour ceux qui lisent attentivement le topic, ce départ ne devrait pas être une surprise, j'avais déjà dit que je ne resterai pas. J'avais déjà prévu une sortie lors du dernier week-end bêta, mais vu que les CV ne se bousculaient pas pour le poste, j'ai prolongé le bail pour éviter des soucis (à l'époque, le jeu ne permettait pas d'avoir un groupe de joueurs à la tête d'une guilde).
> 
> La raison ? Je n'avais jamais imaginé que la guilde prendrait cette proportion (ce que j'ai dit à plusieurs reprises). J'ai sans doute été naïf, mais j'ai été surpris par la taille gargantuesque atteinte. Or, il se trouve que les guildes de cette taille ne correspondent pas à ce que je recherche en tant que joueur lambda et a fortiori en tant qu'animateur. Ce n'est pas une question d'ambiance ou de jugement de valeur, mais une simple préférence personnelle.
> 
> Donc quand j'ai vu que l'option permettant d'avoir un groupe à la tête d'une guilde était disponible, j'ai promu tous les animateurs. Ca m'a permis de partir sans que ça ne pose de soucis particulier. D'ailleurs ça fait déjà quelques jours que je suis parti et la plupart ne s'en étaient même pas rendu compte. Il y a des gens très compétents, motivés et surtout sympas pour vous guider dans le jeu, je leur fais entièrement confiance pour mener les Insert Coinz le plus loin possible.
> 
> Voilà en gros ce qu'il en est. L'aventure a été très intéressante à vivre, mais il était temps pour moi de passer le relai, avant que je n'atteigne le point où me connecter à GW2 serait devenu une corvée. Merci à tous les animateurs et aux canards avec qui j'ai pu échanger autre chose que le désormais célèbre "Invit envoyée".
> ...


Meme si on ne se connait pas IG, j'ai appris a te connaitre sur le forum depuis un bien long moment.
J'ai donc été un peu choqué d'apprendre que tu nous quittais
Je te souhaite de trouver ce que tu recherches en jeu, donc bonne continuation et merci pour ton investissement !

----------


## Tynril

J'ai rejoint Insert CoinZ très récemment (vendredi), et j'ai trouvé l'ambiance très agréable jusqu'ici. Pas mal de dons d'items, des questions qui trouvent en général une réponse valable rapidement, des groupes qui se créent rapidement, j'y ai trouvé ce que je cherchais, une communauté active de canards sympas. Ca fait plaisir de se retrouver là dedans.  ::):  J'ai aussi eut l'occasion de faire une descente aux Catacombes d'Ascalon (mode histoire) avec des camarades CPC qui fut assez épique, et malgré un nombre de roustes assez conséquent, nous avons fini par triompher.  :B): 

Merci pour toute l'organisation et les efforts qui ont été nécessaires pour en arriver là, franchement, ça déboite.  ::wub::

----------


## trex

Bonjour,
je voudrait surement faire cet après midi / début de soiré / demain La tonnelle du crépuscule (Twilight Arbor) en mode histoire (Level 50).
Je serais donc à la recherche de quatre autre canards pour m'aider moi et mon PC poussif @ 10-15 fps.  ::):

----------


## Gordor

> Moi non plus j'arrivais pas à le passer, jusqu'à ce que je voie quelqu'un le passer du premier coup 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> en sautant sur la petite branche à droite, puis sur le champignon
> 
> . Si ça peut t'aider la prochaine fois que tu le tente.


T'es un chou, meme si je ne visualise pas la branche, mais en meme temps ma mémoire est une mémoire de vieux con.
Je vais aller y refaire un tour, si je trouve le courage de regrimper ce putain d'arbre !

----------


## silence

> J'ai pas trop essayé les autres classes, mais c'est un peu le même problème que pour le switch d'arme et son cooldown.


Je n'osais pas rentrer dans la discussion mais en fait tu as parfaitement conscience que c'est la même chose sur les autres classes et qu'il faut en permanence choisir entre Dd et Cc ... Par contre celles ci n'ont que deux armes au contraire de vos quatre affinités. Un peu plus de complexité en échange de votre versatilité, c'est vraiment inadmissible. 




> Protip : Touche 3.





> [...] testez un peu les autres armes [...]


Non mais arrêtez, bientôt il lira les descriptions des skills si vous continuez.  :Emo:

----------


## Tim l'enchanteur

> T'es un chou, meme si je ne visualise pas la branche, mais en meme temps ma mémoire est une mémoire de vieux con.
> Je vais aller y refaire un tour, si je trouve le courage de regrimper ce putain d'arbre !


Si je suis en jeu, envoie moi un mp : Slurm.2051 / Orwl. Je passerais si je suis dispo pour te montrer la branche. En gros c'est la branche sur laquelle ce champignon est posé. On dirait pas qu'on peut marcher dessus, mais on peut.

----------


## sparouw

> Moi c'est pas vraiment le côté sous l'eau qui me choque, je trouve l'elem plus puissant une fois mouillé.
> C'est plutôt le fait d'être la seule classe avec à la fois la plus basse armure et le plus bas hp de base, le fait de devoir lancer 6 sorts sur 3 affinités différentes pour arriver aux mêmes dégâts que n'importe quelle autre classe en deux sorts, ...
> En sPvP ou tPvP l'élem est inefficace, pas/peu joué à un bon niveau et rarement premier des classements. En PvE on est bons pour tag les mobs avec nos AoE, mais mes amis Guerrier avec leur sceau de heal ils peuvent rester à tanker 17 heures consécutives tout en buildant assez offensif et en étant allègrement au dessus des 20k hp. Je peux taper aussi fort qu'eux en me mettant à 916 robustesse et 10.8k hp au niveau 80, et je dois pouvoir tanker aussi bien qu'eux dans une spec totalement opposée, mais je ferais jamais les deux en même temps.
> Après comparer au guerrier est peu être mal venu vu leur état de grâce actuel. En WvW je me plains pas.
> 
> Enfin ça fait depuis le début du jeu que je trouve ma classe trop faible, je prêche pour ma paroisse quoi. Je suppose que les autres classes ont des défauts aussi, mais j'estime qu'ils en cumulent moins que les Elems.




La dernière fois que j'ai parlé de l'élé, je me suis fait incendier. On m'a gentillement fait comprendre que je ne savais pas jouer car l'élé à 4*5 skils...
Ravi de constater que je ne suis pas le seul à ressentir un manque chez cette classe.

----------


## Maximelene

Arena Net s'amuse à balancer des quotes de ses précédents trailers sur Twitter. Comme ça, sans raison apparente. Du coup, ça recommence à spéculer sur l'arrivée d'un truc, genre une cinématique  ::ninja:: 




> "Now is the time."





> "We rip each day from life's teeth."





> "If you are bold enough, your legend will live forever."





> "For too long a shadow has gripped the land..."





> "... and we have stood paralysed by fear and doubt."

----------


## moot

Perdu presque 2 pièces d'or hier dans un bug/lag sur le marché... J'ai 750 cuirs dans mon inventaire, mais plus une tune pour les tp. Certes on m'appelle poisse-man dans certaines contrées, mais faites gaffe quand même...

----------


## Maximelene

> Perdu presque 2 pièces d'or hier dans un bug/lag sur le marché... J'ai 750 cuirs dans mon inventaire, mais plus une tune pour les tp. Certes on m'appelle poisse-man dans certaines contrées, mais faites gaffe quand même...


Tu as recliqué pour acheter parce que l'achat avait eu l'air de ne pas marcher ?

----------


## sparouw

> Je n'osais pas rentrer dans la discussion mais en fait tu as parfaitement conscience que c'est la même chose sur les autres classes et qu'il faut en permanence choisir entre Dd et Cc ... Par contre celles ci n'ont que deux armes au contraire de vos quatre affinités. Un peu plus de complexité en échange de votre versatilité, c'est vraiment inadmissible.


Oui, enfin, elle est hypothétique la versatilité extrême de l'élé...

----------


## Flibustache

J'ai entendu certains dire qu'ils recyclaient leurs crafts pour récupérer les matériaux et recrafter. Je voudrais leurs faire remarquer que la plupart du temps il vaut mieux les vendre aux marchands et récupérer les compos sur l'autel des ventes (ex : un bijou vendu ~1pa sera recyclé en 1-2 compo soit bien moins que si on achetait 1pa sur l'autel).

Aussi, je vous invite tous à acheter la teinture d'humiliation via l'autel : la plus belle couleur rose disponible pour ~70pc

Enfin, à ceux qui toruve le jeu lassant, trop court, etc... y a un mot pour ça : la boulimie.

----------


## Gordor

> Si je suis en jeu, envoie moi un mp : Slurm.2051 / Orwl. Je passerais si je suis dispo pour te montrer la branche. En gros c'est la branche sur laquelle ce champignon est posé. On dirait pas qu'on peut marcher dessus, mais on peut.


Merci mais te casse pas la tete, je serais pas en jeu avant ce soir (ou pas d'ailleurs)
mais je te mettrais en friendlist et te contacterais si je ne vois rien !)

----------


## moot

> Tu as recliqué pour acheter parce que l'achat avait eu l'air de ne pas marcher ?


Oui...  :Emo:  
En attendant un peu j'ai eu un message d'erreur genre : "vérifiez votre connexion internet", je clique ok et je retrouve tous les cuirs dans l'onglet "ramasser".
En y repensant, j'avais déjà acheté le cuir et j'étais en train d'acheter de la laine quand c'est arrivé.

----------


## Aldrasha

> Aussi, je vous invite tous à acheter la teinture d'humiliation via l'autel : la plus belle couleur rose disponible pour ~70pc


Et comme ça on sera tous aussi beau que Varagan dans ses habits rvr du soir  :B):

----------


## pierrehugues

Hello les amis!

Petit a petit mon gardien prend des niveaux (lvl 33).

J'ai essayé le donjon "catacombes"...
J'ai trouvé ca ...hyper dur!! on a wipé un nombre incalculable de fois! Hallucinant. On est 5, deux mobs élitent, et impossible de gérer l'aggro (ou alors j'ai rien compris encore). Donc c'était le carnage... meme si on a finit (au final les boss sont plus simple). Alors...c'est moi ou c'est n'importe quoi niveau difficulté?

Merci de votre feedback...car ca m'a un peu calmé.. j'avais vraiment l'impressoin de grand n'importe quoi a cause de cette aggro..et de l'impossibilité de faire du vrai heal (je suis gardien mais au final je peux healer que toutes les 30s ...o_o)

----------


## Aghora

Il n'y a plus de "tank" et "heal" dans GW2. Même si le gardien est soi-disant doué dans ce domaine. 

Chacun est responsable de soi et du groupe.

Et mourir souvent en instance ne signifie pas nécessairement que le groupe est mauvais : rien que la présence des tp et de l'enclume pour réparer montre que les devs ont prévu que ça se passe comme ça. Bien sûr ça ne veut pas dire qu'il faut faire du "try & die" systématique.

----------


## Evene

> Perdu presque 2 pièces d'or hier dans un bug/lag sur le marché... J'ai 750 cuirs dans mon inventaire, mais plus une tune pour les tp. Certes on m'appelle poisse-man dans certaines contrées, mais faites gaffe quand même...


Normalement toutes les transactions arrivent à terme sauf message d'erreur, donc si l'argent part, les compos arriveront forcément même si ça met du temps, l'inverse pareil. Du coup effectivement attention à pas s'exciter sur le bouton acheter parce qu'on a l'impression que rien ne se passe.

Un conseil au passage pour l'achat de compos de craft (ou autre), ne pas acheter le moins cher, mais passer un ordre d'achat, le plus haut d'ordre d'achat sera presque toujours satisfait en moins d'une minute. Ça fait toujours des économies.

----------


## pierrehugues

> Il n'y a plus de "tank" et "heal" dans GW2. Même si le gardien est soi-disant doué dans ce domaine. 
> 
> Chacun est responsable de soi et du groupe.
> 
> Et mourir souvent en instance ne signifie pas nécessairement que le groupe est mauvais : rien que la présence des tp et de l'enclume pour réparer montre que les devs ont prévu que ça se passe comme ça. Bien sûr ça ne veut pas dire qu'il faut faire du "try & die" systématique.


Quand meme.... Ca me parrait bizarre de pas réussir a tuer des packs de mobs élitent sans mourir... je veux dire. Ca doit etre faisable de faire le donjon sans mourrir une seule fois non?

Quel intéret d'avoir un gardien comme perso au final? si chacun est responsable de soit sans pouvoir aider l'autre à part le ressuciter? 
Ai je interet a ne mettre que des compétences d'amélioration de groupe? passive?

----------


## Tomaka17

> Je n'osais pas rentrer dans la discussion mais en fait tu as parfaitement conscience que c'est la même chose sur les autres classes et qu'il faut en permanence choisir entre Dd et Cc ... Par contre celles ci n'ont que deux armes au contraire de vos quatre affinités. Un peu plus de complexité en échange de votre versatilité, c'est vraiment inadmissible.


J'en ai un peu marre de répéter la même chose

Je ne critique pas mes skills, je critique *le fait qu'il y ait un cooldown de 12 secondes* au moment du switch d'affinité et qui fait qu'on n'ose pas en changer car on risque d'être bloqué par la suite

---------- Post added at 11h35 ---------- Previous post was at 11h31 ----------

C'est la même chose pour le rôdeur
Comme dit plus haut, au début je me disais "je vais jouer à l'arc long, et si j'ai du mob au CàC je sors l'épée", non pas parce que j'ai fait du theorycrafting mais parce que ça me semble logique qu'un archer prenne une arme de mélée quand il est attaqué en mélée
Au début j'ai un peu cherché des skills qui puissent infliger infimité, immobilisation ou autre parmi les armes CàC, et me permette de repasser à distance, mais apparemment y en a pas

Mais j'ai pas envie de jouer à l'épée, j'ai envie de jouer à l'arc, je suis un archer boudiou, sinon j'aurais pris guerrier
Sauf que si jamais je switch à l'épée, je sais que je serai bloqué à l'épée pendant 7 secondes même si l'ennemi s'éloigne ou que je veux viser un autre ennemi plus loin
Résultat : je ne switch jamais à l'épée

----------


## Gordor

J'ai fais ascalon en mode histoire ce weekend, et étonnement, vu les retours ici même, j'ai trouvé ca "facile".
Enfin facile, disons que je m'attendais a bien pire, même si c'est vrai que ca pique
On a wipe une fois sur les amants , la deuxieme tentative pour les séparer a été très propre
Le dernier boss on est mort quelques fois mais on a rez les morts pendant que les autres occupaient le boss, ce qui fait partie du "gameplay"
Limite le plus relou c'était la salle avec les têtes de gargouille qui font chier.

C'était en pickup. Du coup je ne sais pas a quoi est du le fait qu'on y ait pas passé trop de temps. Surtout que sur les 5 jours, un seul connaissait l'instance, et encore pas complètement.
Je pense que le fait qu'on soit 2 gardiens soutiens ait aidé, mais je n'en suis même pas sur


Sinon concernant le craft, recyclage etc... Depuis que j'ai arrêté de recycler a tout va, j'ai enfin de la thune, c'est merveilleux. Les loots se vendent bien, ce qui permet d'acheter plein de ressources, de craft des objets rares (jaune) qui se revendent très bien et très rapidement a l'HV. souvent avec un benef pas degueu.
Si j'étais chomeur, je serais riche IG  ::):

----------


## Aghora

> Quand meme.... Ca me parrait bizarre de pas réussir a tuer des packs de mobs élitent sans mourir... je veux dire. Ca doit etre faisable de faire le donjon sans mourrir une seule fois non?
> 
> Quel intéret d'avoir un gardien comme perso au final? si chacun est responsable de soit sans pouvoir aider l'autre à part le ressuciter? 
> Ai je interet a ne mettre que des compétences d'amélioration de groupe? passive?


Voilà : on choisit pas sa classe en fonction du rôle de la sainte trinité. Même mon envoûteuse peut protéger le groupe : un sceau qui lorsqu'il est actif donne un bonus aléatoire, une bulle qui renvoie les projectiles, un champ neutre qui annule les malus des alliés et supprimes les bonus des ennemis, une invisibilité de groupe, un tp de groupe. C'est d'ailleurs ce que j'ai fait.

Il faut réfléchir à des tactiques plus élaborées que "armure lourde encaisse, dps tapent, et heal soigne armure lourde", comme par exemple éviter de combattre dans un couloir étroit ou éviter d'attirer trop de fantôme en même temps ou encore concentrer sur une seule cible à la fois.

----------


## moot

> Normalement toutes les transactions arrivent à terme sauf message d'erreur, donc si l'argent part, les compos arriveront forcément même si ça met du temps, l'inverse pareil. Du coup effectivement attention à pas s'exciter sur le bouton acheter parce qu'on a l'impression que rien ne se passe.
> 
> Un conseil au passage pour l'achat de compos de craft (ou autre), ne pas acheter le moins cher, mais passer un ordre d'achat, le plus haut d'ordre d'achat sera presque toujours satisfait en moins d'une minute. Ça fait toujours des économies.


Yep merci pour le conseil. J'ai un peu déconné effectivement, mais j'aurais du avoir de la laine pas du cuir en fait. C'est pas encore complètement au point. Ceci dit j'aime beaucoup le système de ce marché, il me rappelle celui de city of heroes en mieux.

----------


## Gordor

> Quel intéret d'avoir un gardien comme perso au final? si chacun est responsable de soit sans pouvoir aider l'autre à part le ressuciter? 
> Ai je interet a ne mettre que des compétences d'amélioration de groupe? passive?


je suis gardien support heal, et j'en suis ravi.
Souvent masse / bouclier  (switch espadon pour avoir un petit burst si besoin)
pour le heal, en instance je prend le cone de groupe
2 cris en utilitaire : boost vitesse/+egide et le cri qui heal (très bien)
en 3eme utilitaire je prend la consécration qui fait une petite bulle de regen
et en élite j'utilise pour l'instant la transformation loup du norn qui possède de très bon skills de support

Pour la spé, je boost tout ce qui est égide et vertue. J'ai la bulle au rez, la diminution du cooldown des cris et des consécrations
et je pense tenir un petit build sympa

Si tu veux le détail je pourrais te le linker si besoin

----------


## Métalchantant

> Mais j'ai pas envie de jouer à l'épée, j'ai envie de jouer à l'arc, je suis un archer boudiou, sinon j'aurais pris guerrier
> Sauf que si jamais je switch à l'épée, je sais que je serai bloqué à l'épée pendant 7 secondes même si l'ennemi s'éloigne ou que je veux viser un autre ennemi plus loin
> Résultat : je ne switch jamais à l'épée


Mais...pourquoi tu joues pas à larc long et à l'arc court, alors ?  ::huh::  
ça marche très bien.  ::wub::

----------


## Maximelene

Autant 12 secondes, effectivement c'est peut-être long pour une mécanique de base de la classe, autant se plaindre de rester bloqué 7 malheureuses secondes sur une arme, c'est vraiment exagéré.

----------


## silence

> ...


Pas la peine de changer la taille de ta police, je ne suis pas teubé. Par contre tu pourrais lire les messages en entier et te rendre compte que je cite justement ta partie sur le weapon swap avant de répondre.

----------


## pierrehugues

> je suis gardien support heal, et j'en suis ravi.
> Souvent masse / bouclier  (switch espadon pour avoir un petit burst si besoin)
> pour le heal, en instance je prend le cone de groupe
> 2 cris en utilitaire : boost vitesse/+egide et le cri qui heal (très bien)
> en 3eme utilitaire je prend la consécration qui fait une petite bulle de regen
> et en élite j'utilise pour l'instant la transformation loup du norn qui possède de très bon skills de support
> 
> Pour la spé, je boost tout ce qui est égide et vertue. J'ai la bulle au rez, la diminution du cooldown des cris et des consécrations
> et je pense tenir un petit build sympa
> ...


Je veux bien le link en mp s'il te plait  ::):

----------


## Maximelene

Petite astuce pour économiser sur le recyclage à haut niveau :

Rendez-vous à la forge mystique, et collez-y un kit de recyclage bleu, un vert, un jaune, et 3 pierres d ela forge mystique (achetables à la compagnie du lion noir, 5 pour 250 gemmes).

Vous voici l'heureux propriétaire d'un kit de recyclage jaune à 250 utilisations !

----------


## lordsupra

Bon on a reroll avec un pote ce week end dans un espèce de week end marathon , tous les deux sylvaris, une des races qui nous branchais le moins. Rien qu'a la création de perso, on a commencer à se taper des barres sur le design, que je trouve franchement sympa , et qui va au moins jusqu'au bout du trip créature végétale, c'est pas jute deux trois fleurs dans les cheveux. On a pris un combo Gardien guerrier, et on a finit tous les deux par s'équiper d'un marteau.

Et sérieux, même si notre 'état' du moment s'accordait assez bien avec le trip végétal de la zone de départ, renforcée par une BO Ambiant electro collant parfaitement au design barré de la zone de départ, et malgré tout le mal que j'avais entendu de cette zone, on a vraiment été pris dans l'ambiance, et je crois que contre toute attente, je préféré mon gardiens sylv à mon voleur charr. Avec son gabarit hyper maigre, sa coiffure à la samus aran version algue, et son marteau plus gros qu'elle, ca fait tellement magical girl qui fout des grosses mandales, je privilégie donc les objets qui brillent aux stats .

----------


## Raymonde

Dites le débat des 12 secondes m'amène à une question : ya un malus si on utilise une arme à distance au corps à corps ?

----------


## scenium

> Petite astuce pour économiser sur le recyclage à haut niveau :
> 
> Rendez-vous à la forge mystique, et collez-y un kit de recyclage bleu, un vert, un jaune, et 3 pierres d ela forge mystique (achetables à la compagnie du lion noir, 5 pour 250 gemmes).
> 
> Vous voici l'heureux propriétaire d'un kit de recyclage jaune à 250 utilisations !


Merci !  ::):

----------


## Tynril

> Dites le débat des 12 secondes m'amène à une question : ya un malus si on utilise une arme à distance au corps à corps ?


Je crois pas que ce soit systématique, mais c'est le cas pour le tir automatique (1) de l'arc long en Ranger, dont les dégats sont fonxtion de la distance à l'adversaire.

----------


## pikkpi

> Dites le débat des 12 secondes m'amène à une question : ya un malus si on utilise une arme à distance au corps à corps ?


Euh, ça dépend je crois, l'autoshot du ranger avec l'arc long fait plus mal plus la cible est éloignée, pareil avec l'espadon pour le mesmer.... doit y avoir d'autres classes/skills pour qui on doit retrouver ça.

edit : grilled

----------


## Raymonde

Ok merci pour les infos.

Purée je me sens un peu largué à recommencer un MMO. ya des dizaines de choses qui s'affichent toutes les secondes à l'écran, ya plein de mécanismes chelous que je ne fais que deviner (genre la réduction des lvls si t'es dans une zone un peu low lvl).

Il y aurait pas un site en français, qui récapitule les grands principes du jeu ? rien que pour le crafting, je suis en train de lire le guide de Jerich (en anglais), mais c'est déjà bien long et complexe, et c'est qu'un des multiples aspects du jeu  ::o:

----------


## Faucon

Tu as ça : http://gw2.univers-virtuels.net/ mais il en existe d'autres

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> Je voulais pas trop en parler parce que je trouve que c'est pas très intéressant, mais puisqu'il semble qu'il y ait des gens qui se posent des questions, et pour éviter les fausses rumeurs, je vais apporter quelques précisions.
> 
> Pour ceux qui lisent attentivement le topic, ce départ ne devrait pas être une surprise, j'avais déjà dit que je ne resterai pas. J'avais déjà prévu une sortie lors du dernier week-end bêta, mais vu que les CV ne se bousculaient pas pour le poste, j'ai prolongé le bail pour éviter des soucis (à l'époque, le jeu ne permettait pas d'avoir un groupe de joueurs à la tête d'une guilde).
> 
> La raison ? Je n'avais jamais imaginé que la guilde prendrait cette proportion (ce que j'ai dit à plusieurs reprises). J'ai sans doute été naïf, mais j'ai été surpris par la taille gargantuesque atteinte. Or, il se trouve que les guildes de cette taille ne correspondent pas à ce que je recherche en tant que joueur lambda et a fortiori en tant qu'animateur. Ce n'est pas une question d'ambiance ou de jugement de valeur, mais une simple préférence personnelle.
> 
> Donc quand j'ai vu que l'option permettant d'avoir un groupe à la tête d'une guilde était disponible, j'ai promu tous les animateurs. Ca m'a permis de partir sans que ça ne pose de soucis particulier. D'ailleurs ça fait déjà quelques jours que je suis parti et la plupart ne s'en étaient même pas rendu compte. Il y a des gens très compétents, motivés et surtout sympas pour vous guider dans le jeu, je leur fais entièrement confiance pour mener les Insert Coinz le plus loin possible.
> 
> Voilà en gros ce qu'il en est. L'aventure a été très intéressante à vivre, mais il était temps pour moi de passer le relai, avant que je n'atteigne le point où me connecter à GW2 serait devenu une corvée. Merci à tous les animateurs et aux canards avec qui j'ai pu échanger autre chose que le désormais célèbre "Invit envoyée".
> ...


Je vais emmerder qui maintenant ici ?

----------


## Maximelene

Encore une "astuce" pour la forge :

Envie de liquider 50 de vos points de compétence dûrement gagnés ?

Fabriquez 5 exemplaires des deux composants de base utilisés pour fabriquer une arme exotique de niveau 80 (par exemple, une lame et une poignée pour une épée), achetez un parchemin à Miyani (50 points de compétence), et collez tout ça avec 30 pièces mystiques dans la forge.

Bravo, vous venez de fabriquer une arme exotique 80 au look (probablement) épique !

(l'épée à deux mains a de faux airs de Thunderfury, par exemple)




> Il y aurait pas un site en français, qui récapitule les grands principes du jeu ? rien que pour le crafting, je suis en train de lire le guide de Jerich (en anglais), mais c'est déjà bien long et complexe, et c'est qu'un des multiples aspects du jeu


http://www.maximelene.fr/bienvenue-dans-guild-wars-2  :;):

----------


## Tomaka17

> Bravo, vous venez de fabriquer une arme exotique 80 au look (probablement) épique !


C'est garanti "épique", ou bien on peut tomber sur une "Epée du râton laveur fainéant" avec du magic find dessus ?

----------


## Maximelene

> C'est garanti "épique", ou bien on peut tomber sur un "Bâton de la chouette de glace" avec du magic find dessus ?


C'est garanti exotique, les stats sont fixes (et donc "parfaites"). Tu peux trouver ces objets au comptoir en cherchant "mystic"  :;): 

D'ailleurs, je cherche un Chasseur 400  ::P: 

Pour vous donner un ordre d'idée, voilà le skin de l'espadon (les éclairs sont évidemment animés, mais j'ai eu du mal à en chopper une belle image) :

----------


## turk182

Merci Arkane pour ton implication dans la guilde  ::):  et +1 pour le truc des canetons

----------


## Gordor

un jour je serais 80 et j'aurais 50 points de comp a claquer
miam

merci pour les 2 astuces précédentes que je garde au chaud, pour le moment venu

----------


## Maximelene

J'ai crafté l'arc court à la Forge Mystique et... il est pas génial (visuellement parlant, j'entend) :

----------


## Aghora

Y a pas de corde à ton arc.

Il est pas crédible.

----------


## Maximelene

Ah putain ouais, en plus  ::o: 

J'hésite à essayer de le revendre pour quelques po, mais quand même, j'y ai claqué 50 points de skill...

----------


## Aghora

C'est parce qu'il a pas de corde.

----------


## Maximelene

Je l'ai équipé en fait, et il a bien une corde, elle n'apparaît juste pas sur l'aperçu. Ouf !

----------


## Shinpokomon

J'attends le patch ou il ne faudra plus se lever à 7 heures du mat pour avoir une chance d'entrer en WvW sans avoir à se farcir une queue de 6 heures  ::ninja::

----------


## Azerty

> C'est la même chose pour le rôdeur
> Comme dit plus haut, au début je me disais "*je vais jouer à l'arc long, et si j'ai du mob au CàC je sors l'épée*", non pas parce que j'ai fait du theorycrafting mais parce que *ça me semble logique qu'un archer prenne une arme de mélée quand il est attaqué en mélée*
> Au début j'ai un peu cherché des skills qui puissent infliger infimité, immobilisation ou autre parmi les armes CàC, et me permette de repasser à distance, mais apparemment y en a pas



 :nawak:  :nawak:

----------


## Bazlnga

Ouais, un archer en mêlée devrait être un archert mort. Point  ::P:

----------


## Azerty

En instance PVE, en arme mélée, c'est assurément le cas.

Enfin je sais pas, il le dit lui-même, les armes de mêlée ont moins de CC que celles distance, et il trouve le cooldown du changement d'arme insurmontable, un moment va peut-être falloir en tirer des conclusions.

Bref, comme vous êtes nombreux à utiliser des armes de cac complètement useless avec vos rôdeurs, çà m'inspire de nouvelles tactiques pour le pvp çà.

----------


## Skiant

> J'attends le patch ou il ne faudra plus se lever à 7 heures du mat pour avoir une chance d'entrer en WvW sans avoir à se farcir une queue de 6 heures


Le drame de ma vie sur GW2  :Emo:

----------


## Tomaka17

Je voulais me crafter le bâton, et puis j'ai remarqué que le prix des deux compos de base était plus du double du prix du bâton une fois crafté  :tired: 

Sinon jsuis désolé pour le débat sur le cooldown mais j'arrive pas à comprendre vos sous-entendus à base de smileys, d'ironie au 3ème degré et de points de suspension
C'est certainement pour ça que je réponds à côté

----------


## darkmanticora

> Ah putain ouais, en plus 
> 
> J'hésite à essayer de le revendre pour quelques po, mais quand même, j'y ai claqué 50 points de skill...


Mais comment fais tu pour avoir autant de point de compétence ?  ::P:

----------


## Vroum

> J'ai crafté l'arc court à la Forge Mystique et... il est pas génial (visuellement parlant, j'entend) :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/ac4...a431cd51a7.jpg


Si quelqu'un trouve des screens des autres armes ça m'évitera de claquer 50 pts pour un skin pourri.  ::ninja::

----------


## mikelion

> Y a pas de corde à ton arc.
> 
> Il est pas crédible.




C'est bien beau un arc mais il n'y a pas de carquois et de flèches non plus.

----------


## Eltoro

Et pour les armes légendaires il faut être en congés sans solde pendant 1 an parce que vu ce qui est demandé... 200 skills point, des matériaux ultra rare à foison, une arme exotique à la base ...  ::O: 

Bref c'est du lourd  ::|:

----------


## Maderone

On ne peut pas faire un sondage pour le logo de la guilde ? Parce que la castor-nazi rose, très peu pour moi... Je trouve la licorne vampire beaucoup mieux.

----------


## Kayato

J'attends qu'on me file la main sur le premier post, je met un dernier message de rappel pour le rang caneton et on passera au choix du logo qui fait beaucoup parler depuis ce week end  :;):  Le problème c'est qu'on a pas de sous section GW2, et j'hésite à proposer aux canards d'envoyer leur logo sur le topic principal car ca va spam dans tous les sens.

Ce que je suis pratiquement sur c'est qu'on ne reverra pas la licorne.

----------


## Dragonlord

Je ne peux pas me connecter au jeu , je suis le seul ? .  :tired:

----------


## Madvince

> Je ne peux pas me connecter au jeu , je suis le seul ? .


Non moi aussi ...mais je suis au boulot.  ::ninja:: 

---------- Post added at 13h47 ---------- Previous post was at 13h45 ----------




> Si quelqu'un trouve des screens des autres armes ça m'évitera de claquer 50 pts pour un skin pourri.


Je suis preneur aussi d'un site qui recense tous les skins. J'imagine que c'est long à mettre à jour , mais sait on jamais...

----------


## Zepolak

> Et sérieux, même si notre 'état' du moment s'accordait assez bien avec le trip végétal de la zone de départ, renforcée par une BO Ambiant electro collant parfaitement au design barré de la zone de départ


Lordsupra, ingame : Canne Abis.
 ::ninja::

----------


## Dragonlord

> Non moi aussi ...mais je suis au boulot. 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 13h47 ---------- Previous post was at 13h45 ----------

----------


## Maximelene

> Bref, comme vous êtes nombreux à utiliser des armes de cac complètement useless avec vos rôdeurs, çà m'inspire de nouvelles tactiques pour le pvp çà.


Qu'est-ce qui te fait dire qu'une arme de cac est totalement useless pour un rôdeur, à part le cliché du "le rôdeur doit être à distance" ?

----------


## Marty

> C'est la même chose pour le rôdeur
> Comme dit plus haut, au début je me disais "je vais jouer à l'arc long, et si j'ai du mob au CàC je sors l'épée", non pas parce que j'ai fait du theorycrafting mais parce que ça me semble logique qu'un archer prenne une arme de mélée quand il est attaqué en mélée
> Au début j'ai un peu cherché des skills qui puissent infliger infimité, immobilisation ou autre parmi les armes CàC, et me permette de repasser à distance, mais apparemment y en a pas
> 
> Mais j'ai pas envie de jouer à l'épée, j'ai envie de jouer à l'arc, je suis un archer boudiou, sinon j'aurais pris guerrier
> Sauf que si jamais je switch à l'épée, je sais que je serai bloqué à l'épée pendant 7 secondes même si l'ennemi s'éloigne ou que je veux viser un autre ennemi plus loin
> Résultat : je ne switch jamais à l'épée


Euh des skills qui peuvent infliger infirmité, immobilisation ou autre, il y en a plein. De mémoire :

Deuxième coup de l'épée sur 1
Dague 5
Espadon 4 (en second)
Hache 3

Et si tu as envie de jouer à l'arc, prend un long et un court comme déjà dit.

----------


## Maximelene

> Mais comment fais tu pour avoir autant de point de compétence ?


Je fais tous les challenges de skills, et je joue beaucoup (le 3W pexxe pas mal).

Je compte me crafter l'arc long de la même façon dans les jours à venir.




> Et pour les armes légendaires il faut être en congés sans solde pendant 1 an parce que vu ce qui est demandé... 200 skills point, des matériaux ultra rare à foison, une arme exotique à la base ... 
> 
> Bref c'est du lourd


Les skill points, c'est rien. Si tu joues beaucoup (et si c'est pas le cas, t'as pas à avoir de légendaire), tu en engranges un paquet quand même. Par contre effectivement, l'arme exotique de base est hyper rare, et donc hyper chère (et je pense que leurs prix vont augmenter, là peu de joueurs s'intéressent encore à ça, mais ça ne les empêche pas de se négocier à 80po), et les composants à ajouter sont... assommants.

----------


## Eltoro

Je me suis mis en file d'attente de RvR hier à 13h30.. A 22h30 je me suis déco, j'étais toujours en attente (changé de zones 3 fois).. Bref vivement qu'Anet règle ce problème ça devient grave soulant la.  ::(:

----------


## Zepolak

> Je me suis mis en file d'attente de RvR hier à 13h30.. A 22h30 je me suis déco, j'étais toujours en attente (changé de zones 3 fois).. Bref vivement qu'Anet règle ce problème ça devient grave soulant la.


Si vous êtes pas dedans au bout de 3h, je pense qu'il faut ré-essayer de rentrer dans la queue. C'est pas une file d'attente premier arrivé premier servi. C'est autre chose. On sait pas ce que c'est.

Un Canard expliquait que c'était une file d'attente basée sur la maximisation de la fonction haine() .

----------


## lordsupra

> Lordsupra, ingame : Canne Abis.


Quand tu joue sylv, c'est roleplay  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

> Un Canard expliquait que c'était une file d'attente basée sur la maximisation de la fonction haine() .


Probable. J'en ai rien à foutre de passer 7h en file d'attente... donc je rentre en 30mn pour maximiser la haine des autres.

----------


## Raymonde

> Encore une "astuce" pour la forge :
> 
> Envie de liquider 50 de vos points de compétence dûrement gagnés ?
> 
> Fabriquez 5 exemplaires des deux composants de base utilisés pour fabriquer une arme exotique de niveau 80 (par exemple, une lame et une poignée pour une épée), achetez un parchemin à Miyani (50 points de compétence), et collez tout ça avec 30 pièces mystiques dans la forge.
> 
> Bravo, vous venez de fabriquer une arme exotique 80 au look (probablement) épique !
> 
> (l'épée à deux mains a de faux airs de Thunderfury, par exemple)
> ...


w00t j'ai failli écrire "comme le guide de maximelene sur diablo III" en plus !

----------


## Moui

J'avoue que moi aussi je n'ai jamais eu à attendre bien longtemps avant de rentrer en RvR. Les 9 heures d'attente du canard plus haut m'étonnent  ::huh:: 
 : cocu :

----------


## Kayato

Par contre les canards on a le même sujet sur 2 topics. Si on peut continuer ce débat sur le topic 3W qui lui est consacré  :;):

----------


## Madvince

> Encore une "astuce" pour la forge :
> 
> Envie de liquider 50 de vos points de compétence dûrement gagnés ?
> 
> Fabriquez 5 exemplaires des deux composants de base utilisés pour fabriquer une arme exotique de niveau 80 (par exemple, une lame et une poignée pour une épée), achetez un parchemin à Miyani (50 points de compétence), et collez tout ça avec 30 pièces mystiques dans la forge.
> 
> Bravo, vous venez de fabriquer une arme exotique 80 au look (probablement) épique !
> 
> (l'épée à deux mains a de faux airs de Thunderfury, par exemple)


C'est suite à tes propres expériences ou il existe des "recettes" liées à la forge quelquepart sur le net ?
Pourquoi 50 points ?  30 pieces ? et si on en met moins ?
Les pièces mystiques c'est tellement hard à obtenir je trouve , je préfère faire tester par les autres avant.  ::ninja:: 
Sinon merci.

----------


## Kayato

De même on a un topic dédié pour ce qui est craft/artisanat/forge mystique  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Aubépine

Bon, je viens de démarrer avec une envoûteuse humaine et tout allait bien. Et là, pour la quête d'escort du marchand de papier (en instance, donc seule) vers le niveau 6, c'est le drame  ::o: 
Je galère face à tout les mobs qui arrivent en groupe (j'ai pas pu sauver la cargaison  :Emo:  ). Le perso est galère dans ces situations ou je suis très mauvaise ? Des conseils pour optimiser mon perso dans ce cas de figure du coup (ou des conseils sur l'envoûteuse en général hein, je suis une sale noob je suis preneuse de tout) ?

----------


## Aghora

Non, moi aussi j'ai galéré à cet endroit. Vu que ce sont des groupes, il vaut mieux prendre le bâton (tempête chaotique par exemple, plus armure du chaos).

Et si tu crois en chier là, t'as encore rien vu.

----------


## Kayato

Aubépine, je ne connais pas ta quête ni ta classe, mais un truc dont je suis sûr tu peux faire les instances à plusieurs. Un petit message sur le chat de guilde pour trouver de l'aide. Au pire tu me mp dans la soirée si besoin.

----------


## Madvince

> De même on a un topic dédié pour ce qui est craft/artisanat/forge mystique


Oui et c'est bien ça le problème: plusieurs topics GW2 noyés dans le topic "jeux online et réseau"...

----------


## Kayato

Je sais bien, je suis le premier à espérer une sous-section, mais plus on utilisera ces sous section et plus ca fera pencher la balance en notre faveur.

Choix du logo, des topics par classe, organisation d'équipe pour nos animateur sPvP ...

----------


## Agathia

L'illusionniste c'est particulier, prépare toi à en chier grave.  ::P: 

J'ai remarqué que beaucoup de joueurs prenait l'épée une main pour PvP d'ailleurs, ça m'a surprit... Il n'y a que moi qui préfère le sceptre+pistolet? On peut arroser de loin, on a un sort de défense, des clones régulièrements... De même pour l'espadon que je trouve assez naze vu les dégâts. Les sorts sont vraiment pas tip top...

----------


## Raymonde

> Oui et c'est bien ça le problème: plusieurs topics GW2 noyés dans le topic "jeux online et réseau"...


Bof, suffit de s'abonner à chacun, c'est pas bien sorcier

----------


## Aghora

> L'illusionniste c'est particulier, prépare toi à en chier grave. 
> 
> J'ai remarqué que beaucoup de joueurs prenait l'épée une main pour PvP d'ailleurs, ça m'a surprit... Il n'y a que moi qui préfère le sceptre+pistolet? On peut arroser de loin, on a un sort de défense, des clones régulièrements... De même pour l'espadon que je trouve assez naze vu les dégâts. Les sorts sont vraiment pas tip top...


 J'ai toujours une arme de chaque type dans ma sacoche invisible.
Mais en ce moment, j'ai une préférence pour le bâton et le focus (en PvE  ::ninja:: ).

----------


## Madvince

> Bof, suffit de s'abonner à chacun, c'est pas bien sorcier


 S'abonner pour y poster ? on s'abonne pour voir les nouveaux messages des autres  , non ?
En même temps ce n'est pas moi qui ait commencé à parler de la forge dans ce topic .. donc bref.

----------


## Raymonde

C'est plus facile de retrouver un topic dans le tableau de bord je trouve.

----------


## Aubépine

> Aubépine, je ne connais pas ta quête ni ta classe, mais un truc dont je suis sûr tu peux faire les instances à plusieurs. Un petit message sur le chat de guilde pour trouver de l'aide. Au pire tu me mp dans la soirée si besoin.


En fait, comme c'est bas level et que pour l'instant j'avais pas eu de problème, je m'attendais pas à ça... La suite de cette quête est de nouveau facile, mais cette partie  :WTF: 
@Agohra Je l'ai pas vu passer encore le bâton, je peux le trouver où ?




> Il n'y a que moi qui préfère le sceptre+pistolet? On peut arroser de loin, on a un sort de défense, des clones régulièrements...


Non je suis d'accord le pistolet c'est  :Bave:

----------


## Tomaka17

> C'est suite à tes propres expériences ou il existe des "recettes" liées à la forge quelquepart sur le net ?
> Pourquoi 50 points ?  30 pieces ? et si on en met moins ?
> Les pièces mystiques c'est tellement hard à obtenir je trouve , je préfère faire tester par les autres avant. 
> Sinon merci.


En fait la forge ça marche un peu comme la découverte en artisanat : tu mets un compo et il t'indique dans ton inventaire quels compos peuvent aller avec
Une fois que t'as mis une bonne combinaison de 4, il t'indique également la quantité de chaque compo qu'il faut 

Donc si t'en mets pas 30, c'est simple : le bouton "forger" n'est pas cliquable

Et sinon les pièces c'est pas lié, ça peut s'acheter au comptoir

----------


## Kayato

Le premier post est à jour pour les retardataires  :;): .

----------


## Azerty

> Qu'est-ce qui te fait dire qu'une arme de cac est totalement useless pour un rôdeur, à part le cliché du "le rôdeur doit être à distance" ?


Je connais la réponse, tu connais la réponse.

Par contre, j'ignore les raisons [valables] pour lesquelles "vous" voulez absolument utiliser une épée/espadon en combo d'un arc [long]. Je veux dire, autrement que "pour changer un peu", ou "je préfère" ou joueur en levelling/farm, aka "je préfère pour changer" (sic).

----------


## Skiant

> Je connais la réponse, tu connais la réponse.
> 
> Par contre, j'ignore les raisons [valables] pour lesquelles "vous" voulez absolument utiliser une épée/espadon en combo d'un arc [long]. Je veux dire, autrement que "pour changer un peu", ou "je préfère" ou joueur en levelling/farm, aka "je préfère pour changer" (sic).


Parce que le jeu repose énormément sur le switch d'armes / d'affinité pour t'offrir la possibilité de faire des choix tactiques intéressants ?

Je joue Nécro avec Dague/Corne en armes principales, et le switch bâton m'offre la possibilité de changer radicalement ma distance et ma tactique d'engagement selon la situation, sans oublier le passage en forme éthérée qui permet des retournements de situations assez épiques. Se limiter à une seule arme sans jamais switch, c'est possible, mais c'est se priver d'énormément de richesse dans ton gameplay.

----------


## Madvince

> Et sinon les pièces c'est pas lié, ça peut s'acheter au comptoir


 Ah ça ok , je n'avais pas fais gaffe. :;):

----------


## Azerty

> Parce que le jeu repose énormément sur le switch d'armes / d'affinité pour t'offrir la possibilité de faire des choix tactiques intéressants ?


Je n'ai jamais remis en cause l'über utilité du switch d'arme, mais de "votre" préférence épée/espadon par rapport à une autre arme distance, en rôdeur.

----------


## Aghora

> @Agohra Je l'ai pas vu passer encore le bâton, je peux le trouver où ?


En récompense de cette quête  ::ninja:: .
Essaie le marchand d'armes, ou demande à un artificier dans la guilde.

----------


## Skiant

> Je n'ai jamais remis en cause l'über utilité du switch d'arme, mais de "votre" préférence épée/espadon par rapport à une autre arme distance, en rôdeur.


Mes confuses, je pensais que tu étais idiot mais tu n'es que sectaire.

----------


## Raymonde



----------


## canope

Quand est ce qu'on aura une section dédiée à GW2??
J'ai envie de discuter du Mesmer notamment pour répondre à certains posts plus haut mais ici c'est impossible. Pas de votre faute mais on parle d'absolument tout et donc de rien puisque les bonnes infos sont noyées au milieu de tout le reste.
Messieurs les modo, pouvez vous faire cette demande auprès de la direction? :D

----------


## lordsupra

> Mes confuses, je pensais que tu étais idiot mais tu n'es que sectaire.


Ce qu'on peut lire sur ce forum, parfois.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Azerty

N'est-ce pas ?

----------


## Evene

> Bon, je viens de démarrer avec une envoûteuse humaine et tout allait bien. Et là, pour la quête d'escort du marchand de papier (en instance, donc seule) vers le niveau 6, c'est le drame 
> Je galère face à tout les mobs qui arrivent en groupe (j'ai pas pu sauver la cargaison  ). Le perso est galère dans ces situations ou je suis très mauvaise ? Des conseils pour optimiser mon perso dans ce cas de figure du coup (ou des conseils sur l'envoûteuse en général hein, je suis une sale noob je suis preneuse de tout) ?


Pour l’envoûteuse tu pars sur quelque chose comme ça , j'ai fais presque tout mon PvE comme ça, plus tu montes en niveau, plus c'est facile et puissant envoûteur. Les premières missions sont un peu galère, il faut beaucoup esquiver, et beaucoup sortir de clones pour que l'ennemi ne tape jamais sur toi. Taper la compétence 4 de l'épée deux mains avant d'entrer dans la melée, changer d'arme, sort 2 pour coups d'épées multiples, sort 4 pour clone au pistolet qui dps, on rechange d'arme, on cours, on arrose. 

Investi dans des bonnes armes à l'HV (pas la peine d'y claquer une fortune, on peut avoir des bonnes stats pour pas cher) surtout basées sur la puissance et la précision. Faut prendre la main, mais c'est très puissant. En WvW je gagne la plupart des un contre un, et c'est le premier jeu où ça me fait ça, d'habitude je me fais ruiner. Le début est le plus difficile, surtout avec les groupes de mobs, faut pas hésiter une fois qu'on est mort une fois et qu'il reste un pack de mob, à réapparaitre et à prendre les monstres un par un, c'est un peu fastidieux, mais ça ne sera pas comme ça quand tu seras montée de niveaux (au niveau 80 je prends les mobs par 3 ou 4 sans problèmes et sans forcer, et le potentiel de survie est énorme avec les clones).

----------


## lordsupra

> N'est-ce pas ?


Bi1 , ça a escalader rapidemant. (les fautes sont rp ).

----------


## Skiant

Si on peut même plus troller un peu gentiment...

Enfin, ma remarque m'a valu un peu d'admiration de la part de la femme qui me prépare des sandwichs quand je jou... quand j'essaie d'entrer en W3, donc : Op success.

----------


## Kayato

Si je ne dis pas de bétises, d'après Seta ici, dans 2j on fait un point pour une sous section :relancede10:  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Drayke

J'avoue que si j'étais pas spécialement pour à la base, ce serait tout de même bien plus propre d'avoir une sous-section à l'heure actuelle. Quitte à la gicler ensuite si elle devient obsolète.

----------


## Maximelene

> Je connais la réponse, tu connais la réponse.


Non. Je joue de temps en temps avec une épée en WvW. Dans les gros affrontements c'est risqué, mais en escarmouche, combiné à un cor de guerre, c'est très pratique.

Donc j'aimerais bien connaître ta réponse, plutôt que de me voir retourner une formule bateau pour éviter d'argumenter.

----------


## Tomaka17

Question : que signifie la présence d'une étoile jaune à côté du pseudo ? (non, je ne ferai pas cette blague de mauvais goût à laquelle vous pensez tous)
On m'a posé la question il y a quelques minutes, car j'en ai apparemment une, mais je ne sais pas pourquoi

----------


## Gordor

tu vas bientôt être hacké ! (bon ok je sais pas mais je me fais chier)

----------


## frostphoenyx

> Question : que signifie la présence d'une étoile jaune à côté du pseudo ? (non, je ne ferai pas cette blague de mauvais goût à laquelle vous pensez tous)
> On m'a posé la question il y a quelques minutes, car j'en ai apparemment une, mais je ne sais pas pourquoi


Tu as complété la map à 100%.

----------


## Albi33

Salut  ::): 

je m'y suis mis ce weekend et pour le moment je trouve le jeu vraiment très sympathique (bien que plutôt classique). 

Le seul gros point noir que j'y trouve jusqu'à présent c'est le fait d'arriver toujours sous le niveau requis pour suivre la quête principale ou les évènements de ta zone en jouant de façon "normale" (c'est à dire, je fais les quêtes et les évènements de ma zone, je fais un peu de craft, je fais du tourisme pour découvrir les vistas et les points d'interêt). 

Au final je suis obligé d'aller dans la zone de la race voisine pour progresser correctement, j'aurai préféré pouvoir tout enchaîner sur les territoires de ma race dans lesquels je trouve une plus grande implication. 

Le pire c'est que ça semble exponentiel comme problème, jusqu'au niveau 15 environ j'arrivais en moyenne au bout d'un moment à être un niveau sous le requis pour ma quête principale et je pouvais compenser en faisant un peu plus de craft, mais plus ça va et plus je prend de retard, j'ai du mal à voir l'interêt en fait, pousser les joueurs à aller faire les quêtes de la race d'à côté, OK, c'est juste con de ne pas vraiment avoir le choix, j'espère que cela se stabilise plus tard (avec les donjons et le PVP dans l'équation), je suis niveau 21. 

Bref, tout ça pour dire que je joue depuis le Québec et j'aimerai savoir si y'a du monde à mes horaires de jeu dans la guilde des canards, ou carrément d'autres joueurs d'ici? (ça donne du minuit à 6h du matin environ heure française).

----------


## frostphoenyx

J'ai un peu le même souci que toi du coup je récupère tous les points de ressource même si ça concerne pas mon craft, je fais aussi du WvW. Ca aide pas mal.

----------


## Maximelene

> Le seul gros point noir que j'y trouve jusqu'à présent c'est le fait d'arriver toujours sous le niveau requis pour suivre la quête principale ou les évènements de ta zone en jouant de façon "normale" (c'est à dire, je fais les quêtes et les évènements de ma zone, je fais un peu de craft, je fais du tourisme pour découvrir les vistas et les points d'interêt).


Ce n'est pas parce que c'est la façon "normale" pour les autres MMO que c'est forcément pareil dans GW2  :;):

----------


## Gordor

> Salut 
> 
> je m'y suis mis ce weekend et pour le moment je trouve le jeu vraiment très sympathique (bien que plutôt classique). 
> 
> Le seul gros point noir que j'y trouve jusqu'à présent c'est le fait d'arriver toujours sous le niveau requis pour suivre la quête principale ou les évènements de ta zone en jouant de façon "normale" (c'est à dire, je fais les quêtes et les évènements de ma zone, je fais un peu de craft, je fais du tourisme pour découvrir les vistas et les points d'interêt). 
> 
> Au final je suis obligé d'aller dans la zone de la race voisine pour progresser correctement, j'aurai préféré pouvoir tout enchaîner sur les territoires de ma race dans lesquels je trouve une plus grande implication. 
> 
> Le pire c'est que ça semble exponentiel comme problème, jusqu'au niveau 15 environ j'arrivais en moyenne au bout d'un moment à être un niveau sous le requis pour ma quête principale et je pouvais compenser en faisant un peu plus de craft, mais plus ça va et plus je prend de retard, j'ai du mal à voir l'interêt en fait, pousser les joueurs à aller faire les quêtes de la race d'à côté, OK, c'est juste con de ne pas vraiment avoir le choix, j'espère que cela se stabilise plus tard (avec les donjons et le PVP dans l'équation), je suis niveau 21. 
> ...


ca dépend vraiment de ta facon de jouer. Pour ma part je suis 45 et je ne suis jamais allé visiter une zone de race voisine. Je suis meme largement au dessus de la zone dans laquelle je suis actuellement (tout juste zone 30-40) et ma quete perso est ... level 30 ...

----------


## Fredk

Pas mieux que Gordor... je monte pèpère et si parfois je me retrouve dans une zone trop élevée par rapport à mon niveau c'est que je me suis vraiment baladé trop loin sans faire gaffe...  Et je ne fais qu'un peu de crafting de temps à autre en dilettante.  Par contre je m'imprègne bien que chaque endroit sans pour antant faire plusieurs fois les événements.  C'est donc avant toute chose une façon de jouer.  Maintenant il est vrai que tu as une indication de quête principale qui t'incite à la rusher, juste par son omniprésence à l'écran.  Mais il suffit de vouloir un peu contrarier Anet en prenant le temps et faire les choses quand on le décide et ça passe :D

----------


## Gordor

C'est surtout qu'il y a des milliards de trucs a faire.
Pour ma part le plus gros point noir a mon sens c'est justement de prendre beaucoup trop rapidement de l'xp par rapport a ce que je souhaite faire
C'est con, mais je veux toujours avoir mon craft a niveau, pour me faire du beau matos
donc je craft
et a la fin de ma session, paf j'ai pris 2 niveaux et ca me décale tout dans ma petite tête.

Comme quoi, on a pas tous le même vécu sur le jeu  ::):

----------


## Zepolak

Il y a des canards à toute heures et un québécois, c'est vachement bien pour l'équipe RvR de nuit  ::):

----------


## Gordor

> Il y a des canards à toute heures et un québécois, c'est vachement bien pour l'équipe RvR de nuit


le problème du québécois, c'est son accent. ca va provoquer des moments génants sous mumble à 3 heures du mat..

la porte ?
oui ?
ok je sors

----------


## Albi33

> Il y a des canards à toute heures et un québécois, c'est vachement bien pour l'équipe RvR de nuit


Cool! Je changerai de serveur ce soir  ::):  

Merci pour les autres retours vis à vis de mon problème avec la progression, je dois passer à côté de quelque chose car j'avais justement pas du tout l'impression de rusher, peut être que j'ai raté quelques évènements et pas assez joué sur le côté récolte de matériaux pour le craft (je me limitais jusqu'à présent à quelques plantes par ci par là pour le métier de Chef).

---------- Post added at 16h18 ---------- Previous post was at 16h17 ----------




> le problème du québécois, c'est son accent. ca va provoquer des moments génants sous mumble à 3 heures du mat..
> 
> la porte ?
> oui ?
> ok je sors


Je suis français expatrié, pas d'accent pour moi désolé  :^_^:  peut être quelques expressions par contre...

----------


## mrFish

> Cool! Je changerai de serveur ce soir  
> 
> Merci pour les autres retours vis à vis de mon problème avec la progression, je dois passer à côté de quelque chose car j'avais justement pas du tout l'impression de rusher, peut être que j'ai raté quelques évènements et pas assez joué sur le côté récolte de matériaux pour le craft (je me limitais jusqu'à présent à quelques plantes par ci par là pour le métier de Chef).[COLOR="Silver"]


Ouaip moi c'est tout le contraire je suis 10 - 15 niveau au dessus de la zone que je complète actuellement (Brisban zone 15 - 20 Asura/Sylvari). :D
J'ai fait pas mal de craft dans 2 métiers (Chef et Joaillier), complété une zone 1-15 et bien avancé dans deux autres, j'ai pas touché à l'histoire personnel, pas fait de RvR encore à cause des queues (et d'un pc tout moisi), je visite, je me balade, et le fait qu'on soit réduit en niveau en fonction de la zone donne quand même du challenge et de l’intérêt a celle ci.

----------


## Gordor

> Ouaip moi c'est tout le contraire je suis 10 - 15 niveau *au dessus* de la zone que je complète actuellement (Brisban zone 15 - 20 Asura/Sylvari). :D
> J'ai fait pas mal de craft dans 2 métiers (Chef et Joaillier), complété une zone 1-15 et bien avancé dans deux autres, j'ai pas touché à l'histoire personnel, pas fait de RvR encore à cause des queues (et d'un pc tout moisi), je visite, je me balade, et le fait qu'on soit réduit en niveau en fonction de la zone donne quand même du challenge et de l’intérêt a celle ci.


fixed

----------


## Tygra

Moi j'ai eu le même problème jusqu'au niveau 20 environ, j'étais en dessous.
Et puis après, d'un coup : boum ! Tout s'ouvre. Il y a des zones partout.
Là je suis rendu au lvl 50+ et je recommence à coller avec les zones de mon niveau (même si je laisse énooooooormément de zones de côté, puisque mon histoire m'y emmène pas).

----------


## mrFish

> fixed


Merci :x

----------


## Aghora

Je suis comme mrFish : je sais pas si je dois continuer à m'emmerder à bien faire correspondre le niveau de mes métiers avec celui de mon perso.

----------


## Malakit

Je suis le seul a avoir des gros problèmes de connexion? Genre  1 min de lag en jeu?

----------


## n0ra

Moué :

----------


## Gordor

Ma technique pour aligner rapidement craft/niveau Perso sans que ça me coûte un bras.
Acheter les ressources à l'hv jusqu'à atteindre le niveau pour acheter des recettes Jaune (rare)
Après, acheter tous les compo pour découvrir les recettes et les revendre à l'hv.
Les craft jaune level 35 ça coûte Max 30 silver en compo et ça se revend en 2 min à 40 ou 50 silver.

J'ai tout aligné comme ça (les compo tiers 2 coûte moins cher que les compo tiers 1)

----------


## Tygra

Partagé sur le trailer "dans la vraie vie".
En plus j'ai l'impression de me faire massivement spoiler Zaithan, moi qui l'attend depuis 5 ans  ::cry::

----------


## Enhor

Tiens, pleins de questions cons d'un petit noob (Norn Rodeur lvl 13 tavu) : 

- Y'a vraiment un inconvénient à jouer CaC avec un Rodeur ou bien ? J'aime mon arc mais j'ai l'impression que arc + hachette c'est un peu redondant.

- J'psensais reroll vite fait. Les matériaux de craft sont-ils partagés entre persos ?

- J'ai vu qu'il était possible de reset ses aptitudes mais est-il possible de faire la même chose avec ses points de compétences ? (en cas de choix de compétences inutiles). Si ce n'est pas le cas, des points de compétence on peut en récolter suffisament pour se permettre 2/3 conneries ?

----------


## got2bi

Je suis un gros faible, je voulais attendre encore un peu avant de le prendre... Il en restait un à Leclerc... J'ai pas pu résister... Bon, ben à bientôt sur le serveur.

----------


## mrFish

> Tiens, pleins de questions cons d'un petit noob (Norn Rodeur lvl 13 tavu) : 
> 
> - Y'a vraiment un inconvénient à jouer CaC avec un Rodeur ou bien ? J'aime mon arc mais j'ai l'impression que arc + hachette c'est un peu redondant.
> 
> - J'psensais reroll vite fait. Les matériaux de craft sont-ils partagés entre persos ?
> 
> - J'ai vu qu'il était possible de reset ses aptitudes mais est-il possible de faire la même chose avec ses points de compétences ? (en cas de choix de compétences inutiles). Si ce n'est pas le cas, des points de compétence on peut en récolter suffisament pour se permettre 2/3 conneries ?


Oui les matériaux sont partagé, toute ta banque est partagé et les objets collectibles aussi.

On ne peut pas récuperer des points de compétences dépensé, mais a terme tu en auras bien assez, avec ceux que tu gagnes à chaque niveau et les défis, de plus une fois lv80, tu peux continuer à pex et chaque "niveau" te donne un point de compétence, en endgame ça devient même une ressource pour le matos Exotique.

----------


## Tygra

Et joue avec toutes les armes que tu veux, ne te limite surtout pas ! Le fun est là !

----------


## mrFish

> Je suis un gros faible, je voulais attendre encore un peu avant de le prendre... Il en restait un à Leclerc... J'ai pas pu résister... Bon, ben à bientôt sur le serveur.


On est tous des faibles ici. Bienvenu dans l'aventure.

----------


## purEcontact

> Moué :


Non, non, il est bien pourri, c'est tout.

Je préfère clairement des trailers plus proche du jeu, genre :

----------


## mrFish

> Moué :


Ils se sont trompé c'est le trailer de The Secret World ça. oh.

----------


## Agathia

Perso je suis level 24 et je galère parce que je suis vraiment en dessous du niveau par rapport à mon avancement. Je suis dans la deuxième zone Sylvari et j'étais niveau 20 alors que j'avais déjà fait les coeurs 22/23... J'ai du farm des events pour monter. Et pourtant je cherche à tout découvrir. J'ai fait la première zone à 100% et la deuxième est bientôt terminée... Par contre la quête principale m'oblige à sortir du territoire Sylvari du coup j'ai fait quelques quêtes au passages... Et pour le craft j'étais 21 quand je pouvais craft le matos 25... Je vois pas comment vous faites pour avoir des niveaux au dessus des zones sans farmer.

---------- Post added at 20h15 ---------- Previous post was at 20h12 ----------

Pour la vidéo j'ai clairement cru à une pub pour The Secret World pendant une minute trente  ::P:

----------


## Tygra

C'est ce que je disais, si tu explores les zones où ta quète t'emmène, à partir du level 20 tu en as plus que tu en as besoin.
Et pour le craft, il y a 400 niveau, donc le niveau de craft ne doit pas etre égal à ton lvl. A la sortie des zones de départ, être lvl 75 serait une bonne idée (fin des matériaux du 1er tier)

@pure : ton trailer est pas un trailer officiel, c'est pas bien ! (mais on est d'accord sur le fond, je vous invite à regarder le trailer de la gamescom : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WBAQi...5&feature=plcp )

----------


## mrFish

> Perso je suis level 24 et je galère parce que je suis vraiment en dessous du niveau par rapport à mon avancement. Je suis dans la deuxième zone Sylvari et j'étais niveau 20 alors que j'avais déjà fait les coeurs 22/23... J'ai du farm des events pour monter. Et pourtant je cherche à tout découvrir. J'ai fait la première zone à 100% et la deuxième est bientôt terminée... Par contre la quête principale m'oblige à sortir du territoire Sylvari du coup j'ai fait quelques quêtes au passages... Et pour le craft j'étais 21 quand je pouvais craft le matos 25... Je vois pas comment vous faites


Faut ce balader dans les autres zones 1-15 / 15-20. ça aide !

----------


## Troma

Hey ! psss ! je cite Canard PC et Grand Cross ici - même : 

http://www.millenium.org/guild-wars-...s-74743?page=4

=)

----------


## Agathia

> C'est ce que je disais, si tu explores les zones où ta quète t'emmène, à partir du level 20 tu en as plus que tu en as besoin.
> Et pour le craft, il y a 400 niveau, donc le niveau de craft ne doit pas etre égal à ton lvl. A la sortie des zones de départ, être lvl 75 serait une bonne idée (fin des matériaux du 1er tier)


Non non, je parle bien du level 75 de craft pour craft le matos 25. J'ai atteint ce niveau au niveau 21, donc je peux craft du matos que je peux pas porter... Et niveau XP ben les zones de la race ne suffisent clairement pas pour monter suffisamment sans farmer les events. J'ai pas vraiment envie de me spoil les zones des autres races...

----------


## Zarek

> Faut ce balader dans les autres zones 1-15 / 15-20. ça aide !


J'approuve
J'ai visité les capitales et les premières zones 1-15 de chaque race, ça rend les choses plus simples par la suite  ::):

----------


## Chedaa

Perso dès le départ j'ai fait 100% d'exploration dans les grandes villes, ça apporte un bon boost d'xp dès le début.
(et le craft ça apporte pas mal aussi, si on fais de la découverte)

----------


## mrFish

> Hey ! psss ! je cite Canard PC et Grand Cross ici - même : 
> 
> http://www.millenium.org/guild-wars-...s-74743?page=4
> 
> =)

----------


## Enhor

Re question super con : 

On peut utiliser 2 fois le mêmes noms pour 2 persos différents ? Nan parce que moi j'ai pas d'idée et j'aime bien "Enhor  :Emo: 

Pas tapper, répondez maintenant

----------


## Maderone

Vraiment déçu du trailer. Comme disait un canard, c'est plus du gros spoil qu'autre chose  :tired: 

Enhor, on ne peut pas. T'as qu'à mettre Enhorr, tu auras le nom d'une zone de GW dans ton nom comme ça.

----------


## mrFish

> Re question super con : 
> 
> On peut utiliser 2 fois le mêmes noms pour 2 persos différents ? Nan parce que moi j'ai pas d'idée et j'aime bien "Enhor 
> 
> Pas tapper, répondez maintenant


PRO-TIP : On peut mettre des espaces dans son pseudo et donc mettre des noms de famille ou autre truc !

----------


## Albi33

> Re question super con : 
> 
> On peut utiliser 2 fois le mêmes noms pour 2 persos différents ? Nan parce que moi j'ai pas d'idée et j'aime bien "Enhor 
> 
> Pas tapper, répondez maintenant


Non, les noms doivent être uniques et le sont entre TOUS les serveurs de jeu :-/

----------


## Maximelene

> Moué :


C'est quoi cette merde ?!

----------


## got2bi

> On est tous des faibles ici. Bienvenu dans l'aventure.


Merci mrFish !  ::):

----------


## Enhor

> PRO-TIP : On peut mettre des espaces dans son pseudo et donc mettre des noms de famille ou autre truc !


Genre "Enhor mément de mal à trouver un pseudo" ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Troma

> http://i.imgur.com/dcJJk.jpg


<3

----------


## furioso306

Tiens en passant dans un camp au nom d'un animal, je vois une jolie sylvaris assez classe. Je me met face a elle en disant "Pour un légume t'es vachement séduisante, limite je suis prêt a devenir végétarien pour toi"
 Un petit moment passer sans réaction de sa part, je m’aperçois que c'était un pnj...

----------


## Sellig

> C'est bien beau un arc mais il n'y a pas de carquois et de flèches non plus.


 Le pied si on pouvait reprendre tous les carquois lootés dans Diablo III... ::ninja::

----------


## Aog

> Moué :
> 
> [_bande annonce GW2 toute pourrie_]


 :haha:   :haha:   :haha:

----------


## Drayke

> Moué :


 ::O:

----------


## Aog

> Non, non, il est bien pourri, c'est tout.
> 
> Je préfère clairement des trailers plus proche du jeu, genre :


Par contre oui je plussoie cette bande annonce amateur de folie qui est superbement rythmée et mise en scène !

----------


## Avik

> Perso je suis level 24 et je galère parce que je suis vraiment en dessous du niveau par rapport à mon avancement. Je suis dans la deuxième zone Sylvari et j'étais niveau 20 alors que j'avais déjà fait les coeurs 22/23... J'ai du farm des events pour monter. Et pourtant je cherche à tout découvrir. J'ai fait la première zone à 100% et la deuxième est bientôt terminée... Par contre la quête principale m'oblige à sortir du territoire Sylvari du coup j'ai fait quelques quêtes au passages... Et pour le craft j'étais 21 quand je pouvais craft le matos 25... Je vois pas comment vous faites pour avoir des niveaux au dessus des zones sans farmer.[COLOR="Silver"]


Il faut clairement faire les zones des autres races. Déjà pour passer au lvl18 j ai du faire a 100% la zone humain 1-17 et a 100% la zone sylvari.
La niveau 22 j'ai déjà fait a 90% la zone 15-25 humain et j'attaque la 15-25 sylvari parce que le dernier cœur est trop haut.  :tired:

----------


## Leybi

> Moué :


C'est ballsy comme trailer du coup j'aime bien §§ Ça change du CGI med-fan "on se tape sur la gueule -> plan de décors" (aka tout les trailers blizzard ever et autres).

En tout cas leurs artistes/designers ont dû bien se marrer à faire ça !

----------


## Ptit gras

Boah pour faire venir le public en masse ils sont obligés de pondre un trailer kikou synthèse/action/film. C'est juste un coup marketing pour la reprise des ventes.

----------


## Kayato

> Hey ! psss ! je cite Canard PC et Grand Cross ici - même : 
> 
> http://www.millenium.org/guild-wars-...s-74743?page=4
> 
> =)


On dirait que t'aime bien le Monde contre Monde  ::P: 

Sinon sympa ce trailer de The Secret World.

----------


## trex

Je remercie la personne qui à répondu présent à mon appel pour faire la tonelle du crépuscule en mode histoire cette soirée. 
Deux chose à propos de ce donjon :
1) mauvaise surprise, hormis mon guild mate qui a lancé l'instance, les 4 autres membres du groupe n'avait aucune cinémtique de lancé, hormis la dernière.
2) je n'ai toujours pas compris comment on a vaincu le boss de fin 

Spoiler Alert! 


 elle est sensé rez les amis spectraux de caith, mais au bout d'un moment nous avons réussit à tous les tuer un par un ? sans qu'elle ne les rez, pourquoi ? puis la tuer elle



Sinon j'ai enfin commencer le craft. J'ai démarrer cuisine mais maintenant que cela à été nerf je suis bloquer à 250. les ingredient à l'HV commence a couter bien trop cher pour monter plus haut. un petit conseil ?

----------


## Maximelene

> 2) je n'ai toujours pas compris comment on a vaincu le boss de fin 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
>  elle est sensé rez les amis spectraux de caith, mais au bout d'un moment nous avons réussit à tous les tuer un par un ? sans qu'elle ne les rez, pourquoi ? puis la tuer elle




Spoiler Alert! 


En fait elle ne *doit pas* les rez. Vous devez l'attaquer quand elle essaie, et si vous faites assez de dégât, elle n'arrive pas à rez, et vous avez un adversaire de moins. le but étant de vous concentrer sur un premier, d'empêcher son rez, puis un second, etc...



Nous, nous sommes allés à Arah ce soir, en mode histoire. Et si l'instance est très sympathique dans ses deux premiers tiers (quoi que parfois très chaotique), je pense (et j'espère) que la fin est bugguée. Sinon, c'est le boss de fin de jeu le plus décevant que j'aie eu l'occasion de faire...

Mode exploration, ensuite. Le premier boss a buggué, ne s'est même pas lancé, on s'est barré après 3 packs. Ouais, quelle soirée !  :tired:

----------


## Aghora

Je GALERE avec mon voleur, j'arrive pas à survivre à plus de deux ennemis à la fois. Et c'est un problème dans les quêtes personnelles qui sont à l'évidence faites pour plus d'un joueur.
Il y a une manière de jouer qui m'échappe. Je sais qu'il faut savoir esquiver mais pour le début c'est un peu dur la courbe d'apprentissage.

----------


## silence

Je ne l'ai pas trouvé dégueulasse ce trailer. Comme dit Leybi cela nous change de blizzard, format dans lequel il me parait de toute facon difficile de rivaliser face à eux.
En fait la pire partie est certainement le passage en graphismes in game. C'est dommage, comme celui de la gamescom, je trouve que si le jeu est magnifique en action, le moteur rend très mal dans une vidéo de ce type. D'autant qui si cela peut se comprendre pour la gamescom on n'attend pas vraiment une vidéo in game dans un trailer de deux minutes. Je veux en prendre plein les mirettes, pour le reste autant chercher de vrai vidéos de gameplay.
Vraiment dommage car la vidéo Irl ne me déplait pas et parce que leurs vidéos à base d'artworks animés sont franchement magnifiques. Ca fait de la peine lorsque l'histoire personnelle se limite à des vidéos Ig dégueulasses et deux pnj vus de trop près qui causent sur un fond lambda.




> ...


A quel niveau et avec quelles armes ? 
Le début est un peu rude, sans utilitaires ni traits l'arc me parait quasi indispensable pour pouvoir jouer du kitting - Tp du 5 et disengage du 3 - et de ses Aoe de conditions pour pouvoir prendre plusieurs mobs sans trop se compliquer la vie. Sinon j'ai aussi beaucoup joué avec le double pistolet ou le double dague qui couplés au stealth sont franchement sympathiques et possèdent un dps suffisant pour aligner les mobs entre les phases furtives. On est malheureusement un peu limites au départ avant de débloquer quelque utilitaire ou trait de furtivité supplémentaire. La troisième option est de jouer sur la branche acrobatics pour améliorer l'esquive mais j'avoue que ce n'est pas celle qui a ma préférence et cela demande aussi d'avoir quelques points à dépenser.
A force je prends un pack sans réfléchir avec l'arc et même sans avoir à sortir l'élite si je suis prêt à me concentrer. Au sword/pistol - que j'utilise en parallèle depuis la release - il faut la jouer plus fine et choisir les bons utilitaires mais c'est aussi bien fun à jouer, quoi que très bourrin. Par contre à des moments tu foires et là tu te retrouves au sol en deux secondes.

Le voleur est fun et peu sortir un sacré dps quand tu prends le risque mais il ne faut pas hésiter à la jouer petits bras et à temporiser à coups de conditions et de fuites.

----------


## olih

Nous ce soir (en comptant la fin d'après midi), on a fait entre canards les 3 voies du donjon norn - dont j'ai oublié le nom  :tired:  - en mode explo.
Ce fut très sympathique et complètement épique 

Spoiler Alert! 


et délirant

 quand une certaine personne dont je tairai par pudeur le nom 

Spoiler Alert! 


mais ça peut se négocier  ::ninja:: 

, décida de la jouer "rp" en balançant les noms de ses attaques sur mumble  ::trollface:: .
Longue vie à Griffe de l'Honneur !

Pour le coup, une image de notre héros affrontant 

Spoiler Alert! 


les pieds d'

un boss.

----------


## Pix402

> Je ne l'ai pas trouvé dégueulasse ce trailer. Comme dit Leybi cela nous change de blizzard, format dans lequel il me parait de toute facon difficile de rivaliser face à eux.
> En fait la pire partie est certainement le passage en graphismes in game. C'est dommage, comme celui de la gamescom, je trouve que si le jeu est magnifique en action, le moteur rend très mal dans une vidéo de ce type. D'autant qui si cela peut se comprendre pour la gamescom on n'attend pas vraiment une vidéo in game dans un trailer de deux minutes. Je veux en prendre plein les mirettes, pour le reste autant chercher de vrai vidéos de gameplay.
> Vraiment dommage car la vidéo Irl ne me déplait pas et parce que leurs vidéos à base d'artworks animés sont franchement magnifiques. Ca fait de la peine lorsque l'histoire personnelle se limite à des vidéos Ig dégueulasses et deux pnj vus de trop près qui causent sur un fond lambda.
> 
> A quel niveau et avec quelles armes ? 
> Le début est un peu rude, sans utilitaires ni traits l'arc me parait quasi indispensable pour pouvoir jouer du kitting - Tp du 5 et disengage du 3 - et de ses Aoe de conditions pour pouvoir prendre plusieurs mobs sans trop se compliquer la vie. Sinon j'ai aussi beaucoup joué avec le double pistolet ou le double dague qui couplés au stealth sont franchement sympathiques et possèdent un dps suffisant pour aligner les mobs entre les phases furtives. On est malheureusement un peu limites au départ avant de débloquer quelque utilitaire ou trait de furtivité supplémentaire. La troisième option est de jouer sur la branche acrobatics pour améliorer l'esquive mais j'avoue que ce n'est pas celle qui a ma préférence et cela demande aussi d'avoir quelques points à dépenser.
> A force je prends un pack sans réfléchir avec l'arc et même sans avoir à sortir l'élite si je suis prêt à me concentrer. Au sword/pistol - que j'utilise en parallèle depuis la release - il faut la jouer plus fine et choisir les bons utilitaires mais c'est aussi bien fun à jouer, quoi que très bourrin. Par contre à des moments tu foires et là tu te retrouves au sol en deux secondes.
> 
> Le voleur est fun et peu sortir un sacré dps quand tu prends le risque mais il ne faut pas hésiter à la jouer petits bras et à temporiser à coups de conditions et de fuites.


Boaw, ça va, il rend bien en vidéo, il est même plus beau que chez moi.

Sympa.  :^_^:

----------


## Maderone

> Je remercie la personne qui à répondu présent à mon appel pour faire la tonelle du crépuscule en mode histoire cette soirée. 
> Deux chose à propos de ce donjon :
> 1) mauvaise surprise, hormis mon guild mate qui a lancé l'instance, les 4 autres membres du groupe n'avait aucune cinémtique de lancé, hormis la dernière.
> 2) je n'ai toujours pas compris comment on a vaincu le boss de fin 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
>  elle est sensé rez les amis spectraux de caith, mais au bout d'un moment nous avons réussit à tous les tuer un par un ? sans qu'elle ne les rez, pourquoi ? puis la tuer elle


C'est moi ! C'est moi !  ::lol:: 
Ahlala je me suis pris de pitié pour le petit gars qui arrêtait pas de spammer sur le chan de guilde pour trouver des gens. Au final les PU n'ont pas été trop bête. Moi la partie WTF a plutôt été le fait que le boss soit mort alors qu'il lui restait un tier de vie ?_? Alors bug d'affichage ou réel problème ?
Bon sinon donjon sympa, mais j'ai l'impression qu'aucun n'égale en difficulté le donjon d'ascalon. Même si c'est le genre premier donjon, et qu'on a moins de sort.

----------


## Kourikargou

OH PINAISE !
Voilà, Super (même si il a fallut attendre 2 semaines)



> Bonjour,
> 
> Nous vous prions de bien vouloir nous excuser du retard de nos réponses causé par le nombre des pétitions reçues.
> 
> Nous vous avons confirmé le propriétaire de ce compte et nous avons faits les changements nécessaires. Veuillez trouver vos informations ci-dessous :
> 
> Identifiant : *censuré*
> Mot de passe : *censuré*
> 
> ...


Je vais pouvoir vous rejoindre  ::cry::

----------


## Ardan

Wow, ils balancent le mot de passe en clair sur le mail ?  ::O:

----------


## Aog

> OH PINAISE !
> Voilà, Super (même si il a fallut attendre 2 semaines)
> 
> *Veuillez trouver vos informations ci-dessous :
> 
> Identifiant : *censuré*
> Mot de passe : *censuré**
> 
> Je vais pouvoir vous rejoindre


Euh ouais... c'est une blague ? Nanméj'voujur...  ::huh::

----------


## Jelk

Non non après deux semaines j'ai récup mon compte et tout est en clair.

Ceci dit, pas vraiment d'autres choix puisqu'ils changent à la fois l'identifiant et le pass.

La bonne nouvelle pour moi a été que le compte n'était pas ban ( aucun perso créé, même pas de serveur sélectionné... Ceci dit j'ai sans doutes été hack pour vider le compte GW1 qui, lui, est toujours bloqué ).

Je te souhaite que ça se passe aussi bien  :;): .

----------


## Xolo

> Ce fut très sympathique et complètement épique 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> et délirant
> 
>  quand une certaine personne dont je tairai par pudeur le nom 
> 
> ...


J'ai bien envie de le balancer !  ::trollface::

----------


## olih

En tout cas, je me suis rarement autant marré en instance  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Youhouu le jeu est de nouveau en vente. En démat' du moins.
Bon maintenant faut trouver un tarif avantageux.
Si je prend chez Greenmangaming, le jeu est indiqué en Anglais. Y'a des limitations au niveau des pays ou je pourrais jouer sans problème en Fr et sur serveurs francophones ?

Edit: arf pas dispo chez GMG. Je sens qu'ils se réservent la primeur sur le site officiel  (55€ le jeu...).

----------


## SetaSensei

> Youhouu le jeu est de nouveau en vente. En démat' du moins.
> Bon maintenant faut trouver un tarif avantageux.
> Si je prend chez Greenmangaming, le jeu est indiqué en Anglais. Y'a des limitations au niveau des pays ou je pourrais jouer sans problème en Fr et sur serveurs francophones ?


GMG c'est UK non ?
SI oui, c'est bon.
Et tu peux change rla langue du jeu comme tu veux dans les options du launcher ou même ingame.

----------


## Kayato

Tu as la liste des revendeurs officiels sur le site. Genre GamesLoad à 49,49€.

https://www.guildwars2.com/fr/retailers

----------


## Aghora

> A quel niveau et avec quelles armes ? 
> Le début est un peu rude, sans utilitaires ni traits l'arc me parait quasi indispensable pour pouvoir jouer du kitting - Tp du 5 et disengage du 3 - et de ses Aoe de conditions pour pouvoir prendre plusieurs mobs sans trop se compliquer la vie. Sinon j'ai aussi beaucoup joué avec le double pistolet ou le double dague qui couplés au stealth sont franchement sympathiques et possèdent un dps suffisant pour aligner les mobs entre les phases furtives. On est malheureusement un peu limites au départ avant de débloquer quelque utilitaire ou trait de furtivité supplémentaire. La troisième option est de jouer sur la branche acrobatics pour améliorer l'esquive mais j'avoue que ce n'est pas celle qui a ma préférence et cela demande aussi d'avoir quelques points à dépenser.
> A force je prends un pack sans réfléchir avec l'arc et même sans avoir à sortir l'élite si je suis prêt à me concentrer. Au sword/pistol - que j'utilise en parallèle depuis la release - il faut la jouer plus fine et choisir les bons utilitaires mais c'est aussi bien fun à jouer, quoi que très bourrin. Par contre à des moments tu foires et là tu te retrouves au sol en deux secondes.
> 
> Le voleur est fun et peu sortir un sacré dps quand tu prends le risque mais il ne faut pas hésiter à la jouer petits bras et à temporiser à coups de conditions et de fuites.


 Niveau 26, et j'utilise l'arc et l'épée + pistolet (je spam la touche "3" dès que je peux). En fait je suis déçu du double pistolet, je fais trop peu de dégats par rapport à l'arc. Y a bien la touche 3 encore une fois mais ça coûte cher en initiative.

Les attaques à distance ennemies me massacrent, et les grosses attaques aussi : desfois ma vie redescends d'un coup comme ça. 
Le principe du voleur c'est pas de tuer le plus rapidement possible avant de se faire tuer ? C'est bien ça le souci, mon dps est pas top, ni ma robustesse. Du coup je suis pas très efficace.
Alors contre les groupes...

----------


## Al Di Go

Dites y'a pas moyen de modifier cette foutue caméra, parce qu'en pvp ça me gonfle fortement... surtout comparé à GW1.

Côté interface pas moyen non plus de la personnaliser ?

----------


## trex

WvWvW sur place de vizunah en direct du point de vue de la millenium Tv
http://www.millenium.org/home/millen...e=millenium_tv

----------


## Rhusehus

> Le principe du voleur c'est pas de tuer le plus rapidement possible avant de se faire tuer ? C'est bien ça le souci, mon dps est pas top, ni ma robustesse. Du coup je suis pas très efficace.
> Alors contre les groupes...


T'as vu que quand tu passe en furtivité, ton skill 1 change pour proposer un gros burst qui dégage bien ?  :;): 

Temporise le combat avec ça, et tu aura le dps qui te manque.

EDIT : @ trex Hein ! Wait §§ Ils sont sur Vizunah les Millénium ? mais ça fait chié ça !

----------


## Knight of Iku

Yo !
Après mon Necro/Asura, j'ai reroll une Guerrière/Sylvari, voilà l'effet que ça fait :

Vous êtes une machine et vous allez rouler sur la Tyrie, si vous voulez jouer bourrin et encore plus bourrin, jouer guerrier. Obvious, je sais, mais jouissif quand même.
D'autres wawas par ici ?

----------


## Jeliel

Moi ici en mode Pexe.

Je souffre...

Mais avec un bon Espadon Jaunatre ca coupe bien oui le Wawa.

----------


## Raymonde

azura warrior, le seul compromis que j'ai trouvé pour jouer à ce jeu sans ressembler à ça :




ou a une géante avec des boobs de la taille d'un ballon de basket

----------


## CanardNoir

> ménage tout ça


Très bonne nouvelle. L'ambiance sur mumble ou en chan guilde depuis la sortie ressemblait plus à une guilde de beauf du mmo lambda qu'autre chose. J'ai n'ai pas pu jouer depuis l'accès anticiper pour des raisons irl mais je m'y remet cette semaine. J’espère qu'on aura une ambiance canard enfin.

----------


## darkmanticora

Lol  ::P: 

mais c'est dingue le nombre de gens que je connais et qui on crée des perso feminin sur GW2, alors que d'habitude ils font plutot des perso masculin  ::P: 

Y'a une raison a cela qui m'aurait échappé ?

----------


## Raymonde

> Lol 
> 
> mais c'est dingue le nombre de gens que je connais et qui on crée des perso feminin sur GW2, alors que d'habitude ils font plutot des perso masculin 
> 
> Y'a une raison a cela qui m'aurait échappé ?





> des boobs de la taille d'un ballon de basket

----------


## trex

> EDIT : @ trex Hein ! Wait §§ Ils sont sur Vizunah les Millénium ? mais ça fait chié ça !


Haha c'est là que c'est drôle alors tu as sur :
- Mer de jade, l'équipe PvP (5v5) de millenium
- Pierre Arborea, l'équipe PvE / WvWvW
- Place de Vizunah, la guilde Exode dont certain membre font partie du cadre de Millenium (Llewellys) dont Zerh stream tout les matin de 9h30 à 12h30 sur ma millenium Tv. Après avoir faire une semaine full PvE, là il va commencer à faire que du WvWvW. Il en as profiter pour créer une seconde guilde Millenium Tv ouvert àtous ceux qui suivent le stream (il suffit de le wisp I.G.)

Donc attendez vous à voir en WvWvW un groupement pour le moment désorganisé de personne avec un Tag [Mtv] (A voir si ils arrivent a structurer cette guilde open bar ou pas).

---------- Post added at 11h01 ---------- Previous post was at 10h59 ----------




> Ma technique pour aligner rapidement craft/niveau Perso sans que ça me coûte un bras.
> Acheter les ressources à l'hv jusqu'à atteindre le niveau pour acheter des recettes Jaune (rare)
> Après, acheter tous les compo pour découvrir les recettes et les revendre à l'hv.
> Les craft jaune level 35 ça coûte Max 30 silver en compo et ça se revend en 2 min à 40 ou 50 silver.
> 
> J'ai tout aligné comme ça (les compo tiers 2 coûte moins cher que les compo tiers 1)


Je suppose que ça ne fonctionne pas pour la cuisine ça ?

----------


## Kayato

Ca tombe bien y avait pas assez de monde en 3W sur Vizunah  ::O:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Tu as la liste des revendeurs officiels sur le site. Genre GamesLoad à 49,49€.
> 
> https://www.guildwars2.com/fr/retailers


JE viens de découvrir que Free ou SFR vendait de vrais  jeux en démat' :rdj:

----------


## darkmanticora

C'est pas faux !

Mes amis seraient ils tous des pervers !

----------


## Knight of Iku

> Moi ici en mode Pexe.
> Je souffre...
> Mais avec un bon Espadon Jaunatre ca coupe bien oui le Wawa.


Le marteau est pas mal aussi. Sa fury est jouissive, je me sens comme Thor.




> ou a une géante avec des boobs de la taille d'un ballon de basket


Je préférais l'image que t'avais mis avant !  ::ninja::

----------


## Zepolak

Exode était déjà sur Vizunah, et c'était des gens qui discutaient de créer la confédération (c'était censé être l'autre guilde conféd fondatrices). Sauf que je cite Troma:




> Troma: eh bien en fait, llewellys a souhaité rester complètement indépendant et j'ai pas réussi a le chopper pour lui expliquer que la conféd est indépendante =) il est trop occupé


Par contre, un zerg Mtv, je trouve ça moche, moche, moche & re-moche. 

Histoire de thune pure : streamer des victoires. Donc être sur le meilleur serveur.

Est-ce que tu as une source externe trex ?

----------


## MisterJ

> Niveau 26, et j'utilise l'arc et l'épée + pistolet (je spam la touche "3" dès que je peux). En fait je suis déçu du double pistolet, je fais trop peu de dégats par rapport à l'arc. Y a bien la touche 3 encore une fois mais ça coûte cher en initiative.
> 
> Les attaques à distance ennemies me massacrent, et les grosses attaques aussi : desfois ma vie redescends d'un coup comme ça. 
> Le principe du voleur c'est pas de tuer le plus rapidement possible avant de se faire tuer ? C'est bien ça le souci, mon dps est pas top, ni ma robustesse. Du coup je suis pas très efficace.
> Alors contre les groupes...


De ce que j'ai compris, le voleur, son plus gros DPS, il est au cac avec deux dagues.

J'ai le même problème avec mon ingénieur sur la quête de classe: j'ai du mal parfois et je crève comme une merde quand arrivent 2 adversaires (vu qu'on a le même lvl). Faut dire que des fois, je prends le lance flamme alors que faudrait mieux les prendre un par un plutôt que de flammer un pack de 5-6 bestiaux..... ::P:  (enfin, même au fusil, tu touches plusieures cible alors bon....).

C'est un des trucs pénible dans ce jeu : l'ajustement du lvl du perso sur celui de la map. Tu veux juste traverser une zone. Et ben non. Tu prends la zone au sud de l'Arche du Lion (zone 35-50 je crois), et ben ces pédales de lézards qui te harponnent et te rammenent sur eux, c'est lourdingue.... me suis retrouvé à 2-300 pv (sur 7000) en voulant juste traverser une zone.  ::|:

----------


## Raymonde

> De ce que j'ai compris, le voleur, son plus gros DPS, il est au cac avec deux dagues.
> 
> J'ai le même problème avec mon ingénieur sur la quête de classe: j'ai du mal parfois et je crève comme une merde quand arrivent 2 adversaires (vu qu'on a le même lvl). Faut dire que des fois, je prends le lance flamme alors que faudrait mieux les prendre un par un plutôt que de flammer un pack de 5-6 bestiaux..... (enfin, même au fusil, tu touches plusieures cible alors bon....).
> 
> C'est un des trucs pénible dans ce jeu : l'ajustement du lvl du perso sur celui de la map. Tu veux juste traverser une zone. Et ben non. Tu prends la zone au sud de l'Arche du Lion (zone 35-50 je crois), et ben ces pédales de lézards qui te harponnent et te rammenent sur eux, c'est lourdingue.... me suis retrouvé à 2-300 pv (sur 7000) en voulant juste traverser une zone.


C'est comme ça, la première fois faut explorer en faisant gaffe  ::P:  Moi j'aime bien




> Je préférais l'image que t'avais mis avant !


J'ai pris une fessée instantanée, du coup j'ai remplacé par du texte

----------


## Kayato

Tu esquives les grab ou alors tu payes et tu traverses la zone instantanément  ::P:

----------


## MisterJ

> C'est comme ça, la première fois faut explorer en faisant gaffe  Moi j'aime bien


La première fois, j'avais fais gaffe justement. C'est les fois suivantes que faut pas relacher l'attention...

----------


## Raymonde

Je suis que lvl 14 du coup je manque d'expérience, mais tu peux pas tp sur les pylônes, les fois suivantes ?

----------


## MisterJ

Si bien sur. Mais quand tu vois un filon de platine qui te fais de l'oeil, faut bien traverser quelque chose à un moment donné.

----------


## SetaSensei

> Niveau 26, et j'utilise l'arc et l'épée + pistolet (je spam la touche "3" dès que je peux). En fait je suis déçu du double pistolet, je fais trop peu de dégats par rapport à l'arc. Y a bien la touche 3 encore une fois mais ça coûte cher en initiative.
> 
> Les attaques à distance ennemies me massacrent, et les grosses attaques aussi : desfois ma vie redescends d'un coup comme ça. 
> Le principe du voleur c'est pas de tuer le plus rapidement possible avant de se faire tuer ? C'est bien ça le souci, mon dps est pas top, ni ma robustesse. Du coup je suis pas très efficace.
> Alors contre les groupes...


De mon expérience perso (voleur lvl 80 depuis hier) :

Mon combo de prédilection en solo : dague + pistolet et switch arc court. Il faut que je revoie mes traits quand même.

En général si je suis en monocible, je tape à la dague + pistolet en utilisant les compétences de blind (3) et stun (4). S'il y a du monde à distance avec moi, j'utilise 5 à la place de 3.
Lorsqu'il y a plus d'une cible, je passe à l'arc. Je pose caltrops (chausse trappe en fr je crois) et je balade les mobs dessus en tournant autour d'eux.
Quand ça devient tendu, je pose un refuge en plus pour 1 - gagner du temps avec le passage en furtif et 2 - récupérer de la vie avec le vol que confère la zone quand on attaque.

C'est pas infaillible et il y a sûrement mieux. Mais pour le moment je me démerde pas trop mal.

EDIT : je m'es gouray sur le skill de heal, j'utilise celui avec le passage en furtif.

----------


## Kayato

Bon je vais faire appel à la communauté canard, est ce que quelqu'un a une idée de comment organiser un vote pour choisir l'emblème de guilde et son background ?

L'ensemble des choix se trouve ici : http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Gall..._guild_emblems et le seul générateur qui existe n'est pas à jour. J'aimerai également éviter de flood ce topic, donc si quelqu'un a une solution intelligente je suis preneur.

Pour les couleurs on s'arrangera par la suite.

Seta, des news d'une potentielle sous section ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Zepolak

> Seta, des news d'une potentielle sous section ?


Sans vouloir faire mon chieur, en utilisant ça :
http://forum.canardpc.com/subscription.php
Y a vraiment pas besoin d'une sous-section. Suffit de référencer les nouveaux topics sur la première page. 
Ça aura en plus l'avantage d'éviter les topics poubelles.

----------


## Kayato

Donc je peux créer des nouveaux topics GW2 sur jeux online et réseaux (j'utilise déjà les abonnements depuis longtemps) ? Car ici pas moyen de suivre la moindre conversation.

----------


## pikkpi

> Bon je vais faire appel à la communauté canard, est ce que quelqu'un a une idée de comment organiser un vote pour choisir l'emblème de guilde et son background ?
> 
> L'ensemble des choix se trouve ici : http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Gall..._guild_emblems et le seul générateur qui existe n'est pas à jour. J'aimerai également éviter de flood ce topic, donc si quelqu'un a une solution intelligente je suis preneur.
> 
> Pour les couleurs on s'arrangera par la suite.
> 
> Seta, des news d'une potentielle sous section ?


On pourrait pas faire ça par vote avec un générateur de formulaires ? Genre on choisit dans un premier temps l’emblème et une fois choisi on ferait un nouveau vote pour le fond ?

Sinon j'aurais une petite question : la liste des animateurs la plus à jour c'est bien celle du topic 3W ?

----------


## Kayato

Si en plusieurs étapes c'est ce que je comptais faire, mais faut un truc pratique. Et pas envie de créer un topic "poubelle" juste pour ca dans jeux online. Pour la liste d'animateurs, celle dans le fichier excel en page 1 de ce topic est aussi à jour.

----------


## Say hello

> azura warrior, le seul compromis que j'ai trouvé pour jouer à ce jeu sans ressembler à ça :
> 
> http://jeje10.j.e.pic.centerblog.net/ldzi6vup.jpg
> http://geniusbeauty.com/wp-content/u...7/10/kitty.jpg
> 
> ou a une géante avec des boobs de la taille d'un ballon de basket


Ça c'est parce que tu manque de créativité.  :Cigare: 

En plus ton message implique que tu n'envisageais même pas de créer un personnage masculin, ce qui réglait ton faux problème.  :tired:

----------


## Raymonde

> Ça c'est parce que tu manque de créativité. 
> 
> En plus ton message implique que tu n'envisageais même pas de créer un personnage masculin.


J'ai bien fait 2-3 autres essais, mais c'était pas super réussi. Mais je t'en prie, montre moi ce qu'est être créatif  ::P:

----------


## canope

> Sans vouloir faire mon chieur, en utilisant ça :
> http://forum.canardpc.com/subscription.php
> Y a vraiment pas besoin d'une sous-section. Suffit de référencer les nouveaux topics sur la première page. 
> Ça aura en plus l'avantage d'éviter les topics poubelles.


C'est franchement moins pratique qu'une sous section. Je me vois mal creer un post dédié au Mesmer (build, gameplay etc) dans la partie jeux online et réseaux. 
Idem si on veut monter des teams 5v5, organiser des ptits matchs entre canards...
Enfin ce n'est que mon avis  ::):

----------


## Gordor

> Moué :


Mais qu'est ce que c'est que cette merde ? La mode des teasers film pour les jeux vidéos ... 
Avec que des jeunes américains avec des têtes de mannequins ... 
ca m'a donné envie de vomir

----------


## Norochj

Pour l'instant il y a des personnes qui parlent d'hypothétiques topics sur Guild Wars 2 mais à part celui des screen et du craft aucun n'a vu le jour. 
Donc si vraiment une discussion nécessite un nouveau topic il suffit de le créer, voir si il tombe pas dans les limbes du forum par son désintérêt, et quand on aura beaucoup de topics intelligents alors la sous-section deviendra une solution.

----------


## SetaSensei

> Bon je vais faire appel à la communauté canard, est ce que quelqu'un a une idée de comment organiser un vote pour choisir l'emblème de guilde et son background ?
> 
> L'ensemble des choix se trouve ici : http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Gall..._guild_emblems et le seul générateur qui existe n'est pas à jour. J'aimerai également éviter de flood ce topic, donc si quelqu'un a une solution intelligente je suis preneur.
> 
> Pour les couleurs on s'arrangera par la suite.
> 
> Seta, des news d'une potentielle sous section ?


Y a personne qui a au moins les emblèmes dans un zip de dispo ?
Je peux faire un sondage mais si je dois tout dl ça va me gaver.  ::ninja:: 

Et pour la section, je relance demain.  :tired: 

EDIT : En cherchant, je suis tombé là dessus.
Il est pas bon ?

REDDIT : Ah non il manque des emblèmes.

----------


## Fredk

Bon je te télécharge et _zippe_ tout ça... ma participation blablabla  :;):

----------


## Thorkel

Rien à voir mais je verrais bien une page internet ou on pourrait voir en temps réel:
-le contenu de son inventaire
-son niveau en métier et les recettes
-un récap de l'explo faite / à faire

ca permettrait de pouvoir prévoir son "plan de vol" au boulot pour s'y mettre le soir en rentrant xD

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> Pour l'instant il y a des personnes qui parlent d'hypothétiques topics sur Guild Wars 2 mais à part celui des screen et du craft aucun n'a vu le jour. 
> Donc si vraiment une discussion nécessite un nouveau topic il suffit de le créer, voir si il tombe pas dans les limbes du forum par son désintérêt, et quand on aura beaucoup de topics intelligents alors la sous-section deviendra une solution.


 DOnc tu sous-entends qu'il faut flooder la section online avec plein de topic Guild Wars 2 dont les autres n'ont rien à foutre ?

----------


## Norochj

> DOnc tu sous-entends qu'il faut *flooder* la section online avec plein de topic Guild Wars 2 dont les autres n'ont rien à foutre ?


Je sous-entend qu'il faut créer des topics GW2 si ces derniers sont vraiment nécessaires avec des informations pertinentes et des gens pour les faire vivre autrement qu'avec du flood. Et si il y a beaucoup de ce genre de topic cela pourrait nécessiter ensuite une sous-section.

Perso je pense pas que la sous-section soit nécessaire, des canards réclament juste de la place pour des topics qui tomberont vite en désuétude  ::ninja::

----------


## asukamaru

Le poulpe comme emblème est le seul choix de qualité.
/thread
 ::ninja::

----------


## Agathia

Aujourd'hui, je viens de découvrir un des bugs les plus lourds que j'ai vu dans un jeu :



Vous pensez que vos enceintes viennent de mourir? Que la carte son est parti en flamme? Non, c'est juste Guild Wars 2 qui provoque ce son et mutant tout le reste. Impossible de se débarasser du bug sans fermer le jeu... Et évidemment, ça n'arrive qu'en WvWvW sinon c'est pas drôle, on fait pas assez de file d''attentes!

----------


## Maximelene

Pour les gens qui voulaient voir la tronche des armes mystiques, j'ai fait une galerie. Avec en bonus le cul de mon perso sur la moitié des images  :;):

----------


## Aghora

> Vous pensez que vos enceintes viennent de mourir? Que la carte son est parti en flamme? Non, c'est juste Guild Wars 2 qui provoque ce son et mutant tout le reste. Impossible de se débarasser du bug sans fermer le jeu... Et évidemment, ça n'arrive qu'en WvWvW sinon c'est pas drôle, on fait pas assez de file d''attentes!


 J'ai un témoin ici qui me dit que ça arrive aussi en PvE.

----------


## Agathia

Ça arrive quand y a beaucoup de gens et de sorts lancés etc... En gros quand y a du spam sonore. En PvE j'ai pas eu l'occasion de voir de gros gros events qui ont dépassé les 15 joueurs (je ne sais même pas si ça existe  ::P: )

----------


## Aghora

Moi si, j'ai déjà vu. Plusieurs fois.

----------


## Maximelene

> Ça arrive quand y a beaucoup de gens et de sorts lancés etc... En gros quand y a du spam sonore. En PvE j'ai pas eu l'occasion de voir de gros gros events qui ont dépassé les 15 joueurs (je ne sais même pas si ça existe )


Bien sûr que si que ça existe  ::P:

----------


## Koops

Effectivement le bug du son peut tout ausi bien apparaître en PvE. C'est un bug particulièrement énervant mais en général un changement de zone suffit à le faire disparaître.

----------


## Vroum

> J'ai le même problème avec mon ingénieur sur la quête de classe: j'ai du mal parfois et je crève comme une merde quand arrivent 2 adversaires (vu qu'on a le même lvl). Faut dire que des fois, je prends le lance flamme alors que faudrait mieux les prendre un par un plutôt que de flammer un pack de 5-6 bestiaux..... (enfin, même au fusil, tu touches plusieures cible alors bon....).


Astuce : speedy kits + bombes = groupes gérés facilement  :;): 
Et si c'est trop long, on complète à la grenade.  ::P: 




> Pour les gens qui voulaient voir la tronche des armes mystiques, j'ai fait une galerie. Avec en bonus le cul de mon perso sur la moitié des images


Merci, vu les skins ça va éviter pas mal de déceptions.
Quoique, quand on regarde les prix ...

----------


## Kayato

Moi ca me va de garder juste ce topic, c'est juste beaucoup moins lisible. On parle du logo, de bug et de build un post sur 3, faut juste s'adapter  ::):  Moi en dehors de la gestion de la guilde je vais voir d'autres sites pour parler de builds et autres. Au moins si je veux retrouver une info sur mon gardien je n'ai pas à savoir que c'était sur la page 502 de la 2ème version du topic  :^_^: .

----------


## Agathia

Perso je suis pour une sous section, j'aimerai beaucoup parler de ma classe avec les autres galériens qui l'ont prise aussi...  ::P: 

Une sous section permet de faire fleurir de multiples threads bien plus lisibles... Suffit de voir la sous section Diablo qui n'avait que un seul thread à la base, puis quelques nouveaux à la sortie... Et bim, à la création de la sous section, on est facilement passé à plus d'une quinzaine de threads...

----------


## Say hello

> J'ai bien fait 2-3 autres essais, mais c'était pas super réussi. Mais je t'en prie, montre moi ce qu'est être créatif


C'est surtout que tu vois trop les personnage en restant sur des clichés.

Je vais te montrer qu'on peut facilement faire des humaines qui ne ressemblent pas à des elfettes aux cheveux long :
(par contre la qualité d'image faut faire avec, là j'ai que mon laptop sous la main pour lancer le jeu)






Un Charr ça ressemble pas tellement à un bête chaton : 





Un norn je n'en ai pas fait, je préfère les humains et j'ai plus de slot de perso dispo.


Enfin tu te focalise trop sur certains détails j'ai l'impression, visiblement tu aurais tenté de créer une Norn, mais t'as pas apprécié à cause de certaines protubérances. Après tu pointes que c'est la cause du pourquoi y'a beaucoup de femme Norn (ce qui doit bien être en grande partie exact  ::P: ) mais à en juger par tes tentatives tu t'es pas aventuré à faire un homme norn mais seulement une femme, et t'envisageais apparemment même pas de tenter un homme. Du coup je trouve la critique des possibilités de création (et des carrures) un peu déplacée, surtout pour finir par se limiter à une race.  :tired: 

Mais l'honneur est sauf, tu as officiellement fait un asura, au moins on ne peut donc plus t'accuser de fétichisme.  ::P: 

---------- Post added at 13h40 ---------- Previous post was at 13h39 ----------




> J'ai un témoin ici qui me dit que ça arrive aussi en PvE.


Vecu en PvE dans un meta-event des Guerre Ogres dans je sais plus quel région Charr lvl ~40.

----------


## Aghora

Les Nornes ont de plus jolis visages et des coiffures plus sympas.

----------


## Say hello

Que les Charr ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

Les joueurs me dépriment. Ça chiale pour avoir de la durée de vie et de la difficulté, et quand ils ont une instance avec 4 chemins possibles, ils vont tous (je dis bien tous) faire des "rush" dans le même chemin ne demandant de tuer que 2 boss. En boucle.

Et après, ça va chouiner parce que c'est répétitif.

Sérieusement, Orr c'est que ça : "monte groupe arah rush 2 boss". Wahou, mais vous devez vous éclater les mecs, dans votre petit monde où vous répétez sans cesse les 2 mêmes boss encore et encore...

----------


## Aghora

Que les humaines.

Il a pas tort quand même : la plupart des visages des nanas font très kawaï -16 ans. Avec la première coiffure de la liste, on peut facilement créer un sosie de Sailor Moon.

 Heureusement que c'est pas le cas pour toutes.

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> Je sous-entend qu'il faut créer des topics GW2 si ces derniers sont vraiment nécessaires avec des informations pertinentes et des gens pour les faire vivre autrement qu'avec du flood. Et si il y a beaucoup de ce genre de topic cela pourrait nécessiter ensuite une sous-section.
> 
> Perso je pense pas que la sous-section soit nécessaire, des canards réclament juste de la place pour des topics qui tomberont vite en désuétude


Oui enfin, tu raisonnes à l'envers là. Y'a déjà un topic général, un pour le 3W, un pour le fun, un pour le craft, un autre pour les problèmes techniques, il en faudrait un par classe, un pour les quêtes persos, un pour les donjons, un pour le cPvP... La section online serait donc noyée sous les topics GW2.
Les gens n'attendent que ça de créer des topics.

----------


## silence

> ...


Non mais ca ne compte pas, une fois 80 tu prends des packs de six mobs avec un élite au milieu. Le voleur est parfait pour survivre avec l'arc court et ses stealth. 




> Le principe du voleur c'est pas de tuer le plus rapidement possible avant de se faire tuer ? C'est bien ça le souci, mon dps est pas top, ni ma robustesse. Du coup je suis pas très efficace.
> Alors contre les groupes ...


Tu as mal compris le voleur, il n'est plus équivalent aux rogue classiques style Wow. La seul possibilité de jouer ainsi ou presque est d'user de ses stealth avec une dague en main. Poisons et bleeds - 1 et 3 D/D - puis passage en furtif pour temporiser lorsque l'on prend trop de dégâts - sur le steal si trait, sur le 5 D/D, sur le heal, sur les trois utilitaires liés - ouverture avec le 1 stealth - dégâts doublés, 100% de critiques si trait - voir avec le mug du steal - a avoir avec le trait et à up de même. Une fois un mob à moins de 50%-30% on passe au 2 D/D.
Tu frappes puis tu passes en fufu le temps de temporiser mais pour ca il faut jouer D/D pour profiter du Dps. Ne pas hésiter à rester en furtif le temps que les packs se dispersent pour se choisir une cible isolée et surtout ne pas craindre de faire un combat long et lent.

A l'arc il faut courir partout, c'est beaucoup plus simple. 4 pour poison, 4+2 pour combo weakness, 2+2 pour bleed - à noter que le 2 seul donne un stack de bleed alors que le 2+2 donne trois stack de bleed pour un montant de dégâts équivalent mais plus difficile à placer. Avec les venins on se contente de regarder les mobs mourir pendant qu'on les fait tourner en bourrique. 

En ce moment je joue ainsi. Mais je peux aussi passer à cela, si je décide de la jouer plus bourrin. J'avoue cependant que tout cela est pas mal influencé par mon build WvW et que je privilégierai certainement la branche critical strikes sinon.

Il faut attendre comme Seta l'a dit mais j'avoue que ca me parait nécessaire. On se retrouve à parler de tout et de n'importe quoi sur ce sujet et les autres ne décollent pas. Par exemple Theorycrafting et WvW sur le même sujet il faudrait m'expliquer la logique si ce n'est que c'est le premier sujet créé pour désengorger celui ci.

----------


## canope

> Oui enfin, tu raisonnes à l'envers là. Y'a déjà un topic général, un pour le 3W, un pour le fun, un pour le craft, un autre pour les problèmes techniques, il en faudrait un par classe, un pour les quêtes persos, un pour les donjons, un pour le cPvP... La section online serait donc noyée sous les topics GW2.
> Les gens n'attendent que ça de créer des topics.


Ouais!!! J'ai envie de parler de l'envouteur entre gens bien!!!  ::): 
Ce topic ne dépassera ptet jamais les 10 pages mais au moins il sera utile à tous les nouveaux mesmer et il sera facile de choper une info pertinente  ::):

----------


## Say hello

> Il a pas tort quand même : la plupart des visages des nanas font très kawaï -16 ans.




Alors en allant de gauche à droit puis de haut en bas, à la rigueur le "kawai -16" comme tu dis :

N° 2, (3 ?,) 7, (15 ?) et 16.

Enfin ça dépend de ce que tu entends par "kawai -16" (c'est sensé vouloir dire quoi au juste ? J'attend de voir le sens déformé  ::P: ) et aussi comment on peut se débarrasser de ça avec des modèle de visage lissé et qui n'explosent pas le compteur de polygone.

En plus il s'agit que de la structure de base du visage.. sachant qu'on peut modifier les écarts, les inclinaisons, l'avancée de mâchoire, la largeur du visage (et donc l'ovale/arrondi)...

Enfin, habituellement, c'est utilisé dans une critique qui se fonde sur l'apparence complète du personnage.
Bientôt on aura droit à cet adjectif pour critiquer des sourcils et des coupes de cheveux individuellement.  ::zzz:: 



Enfin la DA est restée plus "asiatique" sur les humains en gardant les norn pour le nordique/occidental.
Les visage féminin carré et aux traits épais c'est pas spécialement un trait asiatique.  ::P: 




> Avec la première coiffure de la liste, on peut facilement créer un sosie de Sailor Moon.


Ouai enfin, Sailor Moon c'est une paire de couettes (blondes) longues, c'est *LE* trait distinctif de silhouette du personnage.
Donc avec n'importe quel créateur de perso avec des couettes longues tu peux faire la dite sailor moon.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Gordor

en meme temps, 2 couettes longues ... a part les kawai -16 ...
 ::ninja::

----------


## Aghora

"Vazy vazy prouves moi que j'ai tort §§§"

----------


## Drayke

Ils se foutent de nous chez Anette avec les emblèmes de guilde ?! Y a plusieurs phoenix, plusieurs aigles, un moa, un hibou, un perroquet, et même un foutu putain d'enculay de coq. C'est trop demander un vieux colvert ?

Le moa fait bien con par contre  ::wub::

----------


## Raymonde

Oui bon, en gros ya des boobs, des chatons, et des nelfes. Evidemment ya 2-3 alternatives, mais les norns et les chars sont trop gros, j'aime pas les gros personnages parce que les animations de déplacement sont toujours plus lourdes.

Remarque que du coté des elfes, j'ai réussi à en faire un qu'avait vraiment l'air vilain. Mais j'ai du mal avec mon background de nécromancien sadique, quand dans la présentation de ton personnage on te dit "les forces du bien sont menacées, faut aller les sauver tout en respectant la nature au passage, bouuuuh"

Les asuras c'est quand même autre chose, tu peux faire la même tronche que les bestioles de la quête de l'oiseau du temps :3

----------


## BadAss

> Les asuras c'est quand même autre chose, tu peux faire la même tronche que les bestioles de la quête de l'oiseau du temps :3 http://imagesarticles.krinein.com/sm...-cycle-1-1.jpg


De toute façon avec un pseudo pareil tu peux être que vilain(e) !  ::ninja::

----------


## trex

A chaque fois que je finis un Jumping Puzzle, je me dit c'est bon j'ai fait le plus dur là. Mais non y a toujours un nouveau Jumping puzzle encore plus fumé.
Actuellement j'essaie la Piste de Griffonroc et ben merde j'y arrive pas. Comment faire le run sans que jamais un des ces putain de griffon ne te touche je voie pas. Rien que le premier saut est chiant pour ça.

----------


## Drayke

> De toute façon avec un pseudo pareil tu peux être que vilain(e) !


Ah moi quand je pense à Raymonde, je bonde.

----------


## Tomaka17

> A chaque fois que je finis un Jumping Puzzle, je me dit c'est bon j'ai fait le plus dur là. Mais non y a toujours un nouveau Jumping puzzle encore plus fumé.
> Actuellement j'essaie la Piste de Griffonroc et ben merde j'y arrive pas. Comment faire le run sans que jamais un des ces putain de griffon ne te touche je voie pas. Rien que le premier saut est chiant pour ça.


J'ai lu sur le net que des mecs y étaient arrivé au bout d'une vingtaine/trentaine d'essais, que le coffre s'ouvre bien mais ne contient rien du tout

De toute manière il suffit d'arriver au bout même sans bombe pour valider le succès

----------


## Rùman

> A chaque fois que je finis un Jumping Puzzle, je me dit c'est bon j'ai fait le plus dur là. Mais non y a toujours un nouveau Jumping puzzle encore plus fumé.
> Actuellement j'essaie la Piste de Griffonroc et ben merde j'y arrive pas. Comment faire le run sans que jamais un des ces putain de griffon ne te touche je voie pas. Rien que le premier saut est chiant pour ça.


Tu peux le faire sans la bombe, en prenant ton temps pour chaque saut et tu auras l'achievement. Il y a des tarés qui ont réussi à parcourir tout le puzzle en moins de 3 minutes, avec la bombe, et d'après eux le coffre ne s'ouvre même pas ou ne contient rien.

Grilled  :tired:

----------


## trex

Moi et mon armure brisé (constante de tout mes jumping puzzle) vous remercions !

----------


## Raymonde

> Moi et mon armure brisé (constante de tout mes jumping puzzle) vous remercions !


Pourquoi tu les fais pas à poil ?

----------


## trex

Y a toujours des mob à combattre, mais vu qu'en effet je finit toujours brisé autant démarrer directement dans l'état final de mon armure.

----------


## Maderone

> Pourquoi tu les fais pas à poil ?


Le soucis aussi c'est que si t'as des objets qui améliorent ta vitalité, c'est bon à prendre dans ce puzzle. Parce que à poil, pour tanker et la chute, et les coups des mobs, chaud.

----------


## SetaSensei

lol un sondaj

*Choisissay l'emblème de CPC §*

http://freeonlinesurveys.com/app/sho...09842&new=true

Merci à Fredk pour avoir tout DL depuis le wiki (même si j'avais trouvé un moyen de DL en bulk après  ::trollface::  ).
Merci à moi qui me suis fait chier à saisir chaque image à la main ... 2 fois.  :Emo:

----------


## Maderone

On peut pas faire plusieurs choix :/ ? Genre si y'en a deux qui nous intéresse, c'est dommage.

Edit : Merci ! :D

----------


## SetaSensei

:tired: 

Putain vous êtes chiants ...
Jvais voir si je peux limiter le nombre de réponses quand même.

EDIT : Modifié.
Vous avez le droit de choisir jusqu'à 5 emblèmes.

----------


## Kayato

Haha bon courage Seta. Et on compte sur les canards pour ne pas avoir plus de réponse qu'on a de membre avec le rang canard (c'est à dire qui passe sur le forum et qui lis la première page).

D'ailleurs ils n'y sont pas tous, 162 emblèmes sur le wiki.

----------


## pikkpi

> lol un sondaj


Déjà que je poste pas beaucoup sur le topac...... je vais en plus faire mon chieur et dire qu'il en manque un paquet  ::rolleyes:: 

(J'aurais rien dit en temps normal mais ya pas la tête de moa et on peut sérieusement pas laisser passer ça)

----------


## Gordor

> lol un sondaj
> 
> *Choisissay l'emblème de CPC §*
> 
> http://freeonlinesurveys.com/app/sho...09842&new=true
> 
> Merci à Fredk pour avoir tout DL depuis le wiki (même si j'avais trouvé un moyen de DL en bulk après  ).
> Merci à moi qui me suis fait chier à saisir chaque image à la main ... 2 fois.


Merci a moi d'avoir répondu , meme si je ne suis pas sur que ca n'ait pas buggé vu que j'ai eu une page blanche a la validation et impossible de voir les résultats.
Par contre vu qu'il y a une centaine d’emblème, pour départager les gagnants, on va bien se marrer ...
La loutre, avec 4 votes gagne contre le homard qui n'a eu que 3 votes pour lui

----------


## Raymonde

Moi j'ai pas créé sur le bon serveur, je suis venu voir ici après  ::(:  Mais j'ai quand même voté, on sait jamais dès fois que je change de serveur plus tard

----------


## SetaSensei

> Déjà que je poste pas beaucoup sur le topac...... je vais en plus faire mon chieur et dire qu'il en manque un paquet 
> 
> (J'aurais rien dit en temps normal mais ya pas la tête de moa et on peut sérieusement pas laisser passer ça)


Pikkpi s'est porté volontaire pour récupérer toutes les images qui manquent.

On le remercie tous.  ::trollface::

----------


## Tynril

> lol un sondaj


Merci c'est cool !

Par contre, je sais pas si c'est juste moi, mais quand je "Vote" (ou quand je fais "View results"), ça me colle un écran blanc.  ::(: 

Je vote pour le 22, on ressent bien la majestuosité du volatile (même si on dirait plus une salope de colombe qu'un bon gros colvert, on fait avec ce qu'on a).

Edit: chain grilled.

----------


## Koops

J'ai pas retrouvé le castor nazi dans la liste  ::(:

----------


## SetaSensei

> Merci a moi d'avoir répondu , meme si je ne suis pas sur que ca n'ait pas buggé vu que j'ai eu une page blanche a la validation et impossible de voir les résultats.
> Par contre vu qu'il y a une centaine d’emblème, pour départager les gagnants, on va bien se marrer ...
> La loutre, avec 4 votes gagne contre le homard qui n'a eu que 3 votes pour lui


On fera l'élection en 2 ou 3 tours je pense.
Même si en ce moment, il y en a un qui a une majorité écrasante.

----------


## pikkpi

> Pikkpi s'est porté volontaire pour récupérer toutes les images qui manquent.
> 
> On le remercie tous.


<o/

----------


## Zepolak

Le truc, c'est que les images manquants vont se retrouver avec un déficit de voix. Du coup, je pense qu'il faudra faire un bon reset des familles du vote quand toutes les images seront dispos.
Oui voilà.
Bon courage  ::trollface::

----------


## Kayato

> Moi j'ai pas créé sur le bon serveur, je suis venu voir ici après  Mais j'ai quand même voté, on sait jamais dès fois que je change de serveur plus tard


La migration est toujours gratuite pour le moment.

Je me demande si ca mériterait pas un topic dédié  :^_^:

----------


## Raymonde

> La migration est toujours gratuite pour le moment.


abonbin je vois ça ce soir, merci pour l'info.

----------


## Drayke

> Putain vous êtes chiants ...
> Jvais voir si je peux limiter le nombre de réponses quand même.
> 
> EDIT : Modifié.
> Vous avez le droit de choisir jusqu'à 5 emblèmes.


Maintenant il me considère comme ayant voté et je n'ai plus accès au sondage :chieur:

----------


## SetaSensei

> Le truc, c'est que les images manquants vont se retrouver avec un déficit de voix. Du coup, je pense qu'il faudra faire un bon reset des familles du vote quand toutes les images seront dispos.
> Oui voilà.
> Bon courage


On refera un vote avec celles qui manquent.
Sinon on s'en sortira jamais.

Kaya, tu mets le lien vers le sondage en première page stp ? :3

---------- Post added at 16h17 ---------- Previous post was at 16h13 ----------

Pour ceux qui se demandent si ça marche, oui oui.

C'est juste que vu la taille du formulaire, visiblement le site fait un peu la gueule.
Mais je reçois bien les résultats.

----------


## pikkpi

Et hop : archive avec les 162 emblèmes référencés sur le wiki

----------


## Raymonde

Wow je sens que Seta va prendre un plaisir infini à refaire une 3ème fois le sondage avec en prime 60 images de plus  :^_^:

----------


## Albi33

J'ai voté, par contre je ne fais pas encore partie de la guilde mais j'ai bien migré hier soir sur le bon serveur  ::):  (@Raymonde: la procédure prend quelques minutes pendant lesquelles tu ne peux plus te logger en jeu). 

Sinon j'ai fait une petite session hier (pas trop eu le temps de jouer, soirée smallworld  ::wub:: ) et j'ai changé de zone pour principalement choper des composants de craft et faire des events (d'ailleurs j'avais pas vraiment compris jusqu'à hier la portée des chaines d'events, habituellement je me contentais juste d'en faire une partie avant de passer à autre chose), résultat j'ai pris deux niveaux et suis maintenant en avance sur ma quête de classe  :^_^:

----------


## SetaSensei

> Et hop : archive avec les 162 emblèmes référencés sur le wiki


Ah non non non, tu me fais le différentiel avec celles qui existent.

C'est trop facile sinon.

----------


## Zepolak

> J'ai voté, par contre je ne fais pas encore partie de la guilde mais j'ai bien migré hier soir sur le bon serveur


Excellente nouvelle, ça veut dire que tous les MTV vont pouvoir facilement migrer aussi...

Achevez-moi  ::cry::

----------


## Gordor

c'est qui ? quoi les MTV ?

----------


## Tynril

> c'est qui ? quoi les MTV ?


La guilde Millenium TV, ouverte à tous et fréquentée par les gens qui regardent les streams GW2 sur le site des Millé. Aussi connu sous le nom de "les 500 personnes de plus qui vont faire la queue pour le WvW tous les soirs".

----------


## Ragondin

Je vote même si dans la guilde je ne suis pas Canard (Epsyloon, message subliminal). Bien joué Seta, autant de temps libre au travail force le respect :rememberalice:  ::P:

----------


## Yro

Donc c'est quand qu'on fait migrer tout Grand Cross ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Zepolak

> Je vote même si dans la guilde je ne suis pas Canard (Epsyloon, message subliminal). Bien joué Seta, autant de temps libre au travail force le respect :rememberalice:


Vous êtes plusieurs à évoquer le rang caneton->canard directement sur le forum, mais il faut juste comprendre une chose. Pour ma part, je lis le forum régulièrement et ses nouveaux messages.
Par contre, je ne lis pas les MPs dont le titre sonne évidemment comme une demande de confirmation.

À la maison, avec GW2 allumé, j'ai donc une liste de MPs à traiter et autant de CPC à confirmer. Par contre, je n'ai pas envie de me retaper les 10-15 pages de la journées sur les différents threads pour retrouver les CPC qui ont fait cette évocation. Bref, si on vous demande un MP, c'est juste parce que c'est impossible pour nous sinon. Voili voilou. Merci pour votre compréhension. 

(J'ai allumé GW2 hier, mais je n'ai pas joué. Je ne me plains pas, j'ai signé. Mais y a un paquet de trucs à gérer et relire tous les topics le soir, c'est niet, désolé. Et je n'ai confirmé aucun CPC qui l'a demandé autrement qu'en MP, désolé)

Et puis la nouvelle sur les MTV me déprime tellement que je veux me rouler dans un coin. Y a un truc qu'on peut faire contre leur migration ?

----------


## Drayke

> Et puis la nouvelle sur les MTV me déprime tellement que je veux me rouler dans un coin. Y a un truc qu'on peut faire contre leur migration ?


On peut demander conseil à Marine Le Pen mais je crains que le remède ne soit pire que la maladie.  ::ninja::

----------


## Anonyme1023

> Excellente nouvelle, ça veut dire que tous les MTV vont pouvoir facilement migrer aussi...
> 
> Achevez-moi


J'dois pas comprendre, Millenium sont pas sur Vizuna, si ?

----------


## Nyzeo

> J'dois pas comprendre, Millenium sont pas sur Vizuna, si ?


Millenium Old School n'est pas sur vizunah mais Millenium TV sont partout.

----------


## SetaSensei

> J'dois pas comprendre, Millenium sont pas sur Vizuna, si ?


Leurs joueurs en streaming sont sur Vizunah.
Apparemment parce qu'ils ont envie de streamer de la win. Ils n'ont pas voulu entendre parler de Grand Cross et font cavaliers solitaires.

@Zepo : y a une solution, qu'on migre tous.  ::trollface:: 

Et n'oubliez pas de voter pour l'emblème de guilde, y en a 2 qui sont presque au même score. :tf1:

----------


## Gordor

Y'a vraiment des gens qui regardent les streams plutot que de jouer ?
Je me demande bien a quoi ca peut servir

----------


## Drayke

> Y'a vraiment des gens qui regardent les streams plutot que de jouer ?
> Je me demande bien a quoi ca peut servir


Ben ils nous regardent à longueur de journée, ils nous adulent, ils aimeraient faire partie de CPC, mais savent que c'est trop select pour eux. Donc ils nous aiment, de loin. Du moment que nous sommes heureux, c'est le principal.

----------


## Albi33

> Y'a vraiment des gens qui regardent les streams plutot que de jouer ?
> Je me demande bien a quoi ca peut servir


Les gens qui n'ont rien à foutre au boulot et qui n'ont rien à foutre sur les divers forums non plus  :^_^:

----------


## Raymonde

> Leurs joueurs en streaming sont sur Vizunah.
> Apparemment parce qu'ils ont envie de streamer de la win. Ils n'ont pas voulu entendre parler de Grand Cross et font cavaliers solitaires.
> 
> @Zepo : y a une solution, qu'on migre tous. 
> 
> Et n'oubliez pas de voter pour l'emblème de guilde, y en a 2 qui sont presque au même score. :tf1:


Vous avez qu'a venir sur Pierre Arborea, c'est mon serveur  ::P:  On gagne le McM maintenant, et en plus ça m'évitera une migration gnéhéhéhé

----------


## Zepolak

> Y'a vraiment des gens qui regardent les streams plutot que de jouer ?
> Je me demande bien a quoi ca peut servir


Tu peux accéder à un stream partout. Tu peux accéder à ton jeu uniquement sur ton PC. 
De plus, tu peux faire n'importe et regarder un stream - quant tu joues, tu joues.

----------


## Gordor

Mouais, enfin matter des gens jouer ... ca va bien quand c'est une beta a laquelle tu n'as pas accès.
Déja je me trouve bien drogué à GW2, mais si je devais matter des streams quand je ne suis pas sur mon PC, je m'inquiéterais ...

----------


## Elios

Bonsoir,

Tout d'abord bonsoir a tous  pour avoir parcouru les différente pages de ce post, cela me conforte dans ma volonté réelle de vous rejoindre :D
Je suis arrivé sur Guild Wars 2 grâce a 1 boite de jeu perdu a la Fnac (probablement la dernière :D) il y a maintenant 1 semaine.

Je pensais postuler in game, un amis faisant dejà parti de votre Guilde  Du coup je pensais postuler via MP, mais la limite de 2 messages sur le forum m'en empêche :D Bon ba pour finir je vais me présenter en douceur via les forum et j'enverrais des MP quand je le pourrais 

Un plaisir d'être ici :D

----------


## Gordor

pourquoi j'ai l'impression d'avoir déjà lu ce message il n'y a pas si longtemps ... it's like a deja vou

---------- Post added at 17h54 ---------- Previous post was at 17h51 ----------




> pourquoi j'ai l'impression d'avoir déjà lu ce message il n'y a pas si longtemps ... it's like a deja vou


A voila ... http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/71...ac#post5829928




> Bonsoir,
> 
> Tout d'abord bonsoir a tous  pour avoir parcouru les différente pages de ce post, cela me conforte dans ma volonté réelle de vous rejoindre :D
> Je suis arrivé sur Guild Wars 2 grâce a 1 boite de jeu perdu a la Fnac (probablement la dernière :D) il y a maintenant 1 semaine.
> 
> Je pensais postuler in game, un amis faisant dejà parti de votre Guilde  Du coup je pensais postuler via MP, mais la limite de 2 messages sur le forum m'en empêche :D Bon ba pour finir je vais me présenter en douceur via les forum et j'enverrais des MP quand je le pourrais 
> 
> Un plaisir d'être ici :D



Elios ne serait pas Arzaniss ?

signé Inspecteur Colombo

----------


## Say hello

> "Vazy vazy prouves moi que j'ai tort §§§"


Pas à ce point là, après la composition du perso et l'évocation reste en grande partie une question d'idée personnelle.

Mais bon ça veut pas non plus dire qu'un message qui affirme qu'on peut difficilement, voir pas, faire un personnage vieux (parce que je suppose que la critique c'était que tous auraient un air enfantin ou poupon, mais c'est pas évident à décrypter quand on élude l'utilisation des mots français pour ça  :tired: ) est valable pour autant, étant donné que c'est plus que largement possible.




> Evidemment ya 2-3 alternatives, mais les norns et les chars sont trop gros, j'aime pas les gros personnages parce que les animations de déplacement sont toujours plus lourdes.


Ouai, déjà là mon Charr sur l'écran de perso dépasse du cadrage, alors qu'il n'est qu'en taille moyenne.
Enfin surtout les Charr en déplacement font plus lourdauds que les Norn. (animation du genre "je galope comme un taré")



> Remarque que du coté des elfes


System failure.  ::P: 




> j'ai réussi à en faire un qu'avait vraiment l'air vilain. Mais j'ai du mal avec mon background de nécromancien sadique, quand dans la présentation de ton personnage on te dit "les forces du bien sont menacées, faut aller les sauver tout en respectant la nature au passage, bouuuuh"


Mémo : Guild Wars 2 = "objectif bisounours land", même si le background est pas jovial avec les divers génocides, la haine raciale, les morts vivants et les dragons, au niveau de la progression du scénario c'est "il faut aider tout le monde qu'il est gentil".
Bon en même temps, l'objectif c'est de buter les dragons accessoirement en faisant coopérer les différentes races, c'est pas un bac à sable total comme Eve Online.
Un point notable dans le sens de pas pouvoir faire un gros vilain, y'a pas de factions de joueurs en conflits (genre pas comme Alliance Vs Horde de WoW) où généralement tu as un côté "light" contre un côté "dark" (mais pas trop méchant non plus).

Donc non, à la base tu peux de toute façon pas faire un RP "ho je suis un méchant trop daaaark, avec des cicatrices, des cheveux noir et qui boit son whisky on the rocks sans glaçon".




> Les asuras c'est quand même autre chose, tu peux faire la même tronche que les bestioles de la quête de l'oiseau du temps :3
> 
> http://imagesarticles.krinein.com/sm...-cycle-1-1.jpg


Tu peux aussi approcher le Gremlin.


Par contre ce qui manque plus aux humains, c'est un slot d'apparence spécial, le slot qui sert généralement à caler une cicatrice, un bijou, un maquillage..
Autant les Norns ont les tatouages tribaux, les Sylvaris la luminescence nocturne, les asura les oreilles et les charr les cornes, autant les humains ont que dalle.

----------


## yopa

Bon , j'ai profité de la réouverture des ventes sur le site off pour acheter un clef (vu que tout les magasins dans mon coin m'ont plus de boites)
Par contre 15 Go a Dwl avec mes 512Ko je vais pleurer ...

----------


## akroo

Salut tout le monde !

Hier avec 4 autres canards on a fait Arah en scénario et on s'est donc fait le boss de fin.
La grosse blague !! Après un jeu aussi génial et un donjon hyper intense ce boss c'est n'importe quoi...
Ils ont sous-traité ce combat à Davilex ou quoi ?
Finir sur ça c'est bien dommage.
Vivement un add-on avec la classe commando et le poutrage de Kralkatorrik.

----------


## pikkpi

> Ah non non non, tu me fais le différentiel avec celles qui existent.
> 
> C'est trop facile sinon.


Ayé, c'était juste les 56 dernières en fait

----------


## olih

> Salut tout le monde !
> 
> Hier avec 4 autres canards on a fait Arah en scénario et on s'est donc fait le boss de fin.
> La grosse blague !! Après un jeu aussi génial et un donjon hyper intense ce boss c'est n'importe quoi...
> Ils ont sous-traité ce combat à Davilex ou quoi ?
> Finir sur ça c'est bien dommage.
> Vivement un add-on avec la classe commando et le poutrage de Kralkatorrik.


Mais vous vous attendiez à quoi ?
Pendant toute la quête personnelle, 

Spoiler Alert! 


on recherche différentes technologies pour tuer le Dragon, allier les races et les factions pour qu'elles travaillent enfin ensemble.


C'est complètement en accord avec tout ce qu'on a fait précédemment quoi. Sauf à faire un raid de 100 personnes et encore... je ne vois pas comment ça aurait pu être autrement.

----------


## Maximelene

> Mais vous vous attendiez à quoi ?
> Pendant toute la quête personnelle, 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> on recherche différentes technologies pour tuer le Dragon.
> 
> 
> C'est complètement en accord avec tout ce qu'on a fait précédemment quoi sauf a faire un raid de 100 personnes et encore...


Ouais, sauf que technologie ou non, c'est juste ridicule de 

Spoiler Alert! 


spammer UN bouton pendant 3 minutes pour tirer des feux d'artifice jaune fluo sur un dragon immobile, qui ne fait même pas pop de mobs pendant tout ce temps alors qu'il l'a fait 1mn avant en étant dans le même état. Sérieusement : il ne se passe RIEN pendant 3 minutes. Rien DU TOUT. C'est pas comme si y'avait 50 autres dragons tournant dans le ciel autour de nous et pouvant nous attaquer, des zeppelins se faisant attaquer et pouvant s'écraser sur nous. C'est pas comme si après avoir été blessé il avait détruit 1/3 de notre navire, et pourrait donc refaire pareil d'un coup de gueule, nous amenant au sol avec lui et nous obligeant à le finir avec NOS compétences plutôt que l'unique tir fluo d'un canon asura.

Merde quoi, c'est l'ennemi le plus puissant du jeu, et il reste sur place sans bouger pendant 3 minutes à se faire pilonner par des effets kikoo !



Si je veux voir des combats "logiques" pendant lesquels je ne glandes rien, je regarde un film  :;):

----------


## cindytropforte

Bonsoir; je souhaiterais passer "canard" dans la guilde.

Si quelqu'un qui a le pouvoir passe par ici... Merci.

----------


## Drayke

> Bonsoir; je souhaiterais passer "canard" dans la guilde.
> 
> Si quelqu'un qui a le pouvoir passe par ici... Merci.


On va faire comme au bon vieux temps. 

GO PAGE 1 N00B §

----------


## Maderone

> On va faire comme au bon vieux temps. 
> 
> GO PAGE 1 N00B §


Surtout que Zepolak a posté il y'a une page même pas sur pourquoi il demandait des mp...

----------


## Maximelene

> Bonsoir; je souhaiterais passer "canard" dans la guilde.
> 
> Si quelqu'un qui a le pouvoir passe par ici... Merci.


Le grade canard, c'est censé être pour ceux qui lisent au moins régulièrement le sujet. Tu viens de prouver que tu ne le faisais pas du tout.  :tired:

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

Le forum officiel guild wars est ouvert : https://forum-fr.guildwars2.com/forum

----------


## Ardan

> Le grade canard, c'est censé être pour ceux qui lisent au moins régulièrement le sujet. Tu viens de prouver que tu ne le faisais pas du tout.

----------


## Orhin

> Bonsoir; je souhaiterais passer "canard" dans la guilde.
> 
> Si quelqu'un qui a le pouvoir passe par ici... Merci.


 1 page après le message de Zepo.  :tired: 
VASY C4EST LE MULTI DE QUI ?




> Y'a vraiment des gens qui regardent les streams plutot que de jouer ?
> Je me demande bien a quoi ca peut servir


Bah regarder un stream de PVE ou de 3W c'est effectivement.
Mais du 5vs5 avec du bon niveau (comme sur n'importe quel jeu compétitif quoi) ça peut être très intéressant.

----------


## kennyo

> Le forum officiel guild wars est ouvert : https://forum-fr.guildwars2.com/forum


J'aurai plus vu une section par serveur, plutôt qu'une section par... race !?

Sinon la communauté à l'air vraiment bonne, on a le droit à des "Cordialement, ...", des vouvoiements etc. ça change des forums Blizzard.

----------


## Agathia

> J'aurai plus vu une section par serveur, plutôt qu'une section par... race !?
> 
> Sinon la communauté à l'air vraiment bonne, on a le droit à des "Cordialement, ...", des vouvoiements etc. ça change des forums Blizzard.


C'est beau l'innocence... Je donne pas une semaine pour que ça devienne la même chose que n'importe quel autre MMO super hypé. En plus, sans abonnement, la population peut être encore pire que celle de WoW.  ::ninja:: 

Tu as malheureusement trop de foi dans l'humanité.

----------


## Zepolak

Dites, autre chose, Wilaz s'est fendu d'un beau post là-dessus, je vais me contenter d'un screenshot...



Et la bouffe, évitez d'en mettre si c'est moins de 10 unités. Je fais la poubelle régulièrement et mon inventaire est blindé de mono-exemplaire de bouffes différentes.

Et n'hésitez pas à faire le ménage de même, tout le monde le peu dans le coffre.

----------


## Tomaka17

> Et la bouffe, évitez d'en mettre si c'est moins de 10 unités


Fixed

Certes ce n'est pas à moi de décider de ce qu'il faut mettre ou pas dans la banque de guilde, mais franchement la bouffe qui s'achète à 1pc le stack de 5000 au comptoir, ça vaut vraiment la peine d'en mettre en banque ?

----------


## Zepolak

Idéalement, faudrait mettre les gros stacks des meilleurs bouffes uniquement, celles que prendraient les gens avant de partir en 3W  ::):

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Dites, autre chose, Wilaz s'est fendu d'un beau post là-dessus, je vais me contenter d'un screenshot...
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/ea3...6720cf0582.jpg
> 
> Et la bouffe, évitez d'en mettre si c'est moins de 10 unités. Je fais la poubelle régulièrement et mon inventaire est blindé de mono-exemplaire de bouffes différentes.
> 
> Et n'hésitez pas à faire le ménage de même, tout le monde le peu dans le coffre.


Tu remarquera que j'avais tentez de réduire la place occupée par la bouffe hier soir justement.
Mais ne pouvant pas toucher au trésor de guilde, je n'ai pu que regarder les unités identiques s'y baladant.

----------


## Norochj

> pourquoi j'ai l'impression d'avoir déjà lu ce message il n'y a pas si longtemps ... it's like a deja vou
> 
> ---------- Post added at 17h54 ---------- Previous post was at 17h51 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> A voila ... http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/71...ac#post5829928
> 
> 
> ...


Puisqu'on oblige les gens dans la guilde a au moins participer un peu sur le forum les gars viennent poster mais au lieu de prendre la peine d'écrire un mot ils copient/collent un message...

Sérieux c'est une blague ou c'est l'incarnation de "je veux juste être dans la guilde pour les avantages mais surtout pas m'intéresser à ce qu'elle représente"  ::o:

----------


## mesz

La marmotte n'est même pas dans les choix d'emblème...  ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

Tant mieux.

----------


## Arzaniss

Bonsoir a tous,

Pour commencer sachez que je ne suis pas Elios, et je trouve choquant qu'il puisse copié/collé un message sans prendre la peine de rédiger sa propre demande.

Personnellement j'ai prit au sérieux cette démarche de s’intéresser un minimum a la guilde pour laquelle on postule et avant de postuler chez les canards j'ai prit la peine de venir sur le forum et de parler avec un membre de cette guilde. 

Je fais dorénavant partie de cette guilde a mon plus grand plaisir, je n'ai pas postuler pour postuler, histoire de faire partie d'une grosse guilde. Ma volonté de faire partie de votre communauté est sincère et je désapprouve totalement cette façon de faire que je trouve irrespectueuse vis a vis de la guilde pour laquelle on postule, mais également pour l'auteur du message.

Ceci étant sachez que Thaelis et moi même connaissons cette personne et nous l'avions mis au fait des conditions de recrutement de cette guilde. Conditions auxquelles il devrait se plier comme tout un chacun. Je m'excuse de l'image qu'il véhicule, et bien évidemment ne m'en porte pas garant.

Je suis vraiment désolé de ce comportement,

Arzaniss

----------


## Pix402

> Dites, autre chose, Wilaz s'est fendu d'un beau post là-dessus, je vais me contenter d'un screenshot...
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/ea3...6720cf0582.jpg
> 
> Et la bouffe, évitez d'en mettre si c'est moins de 10 unités. Je fais la poubelle régulièrement et mon inventaire est blindé de mono-exemplaire de bouffes différentes.
> 
> Et n'hésitez pas à faire le ménage de même, tout le monde le peu dans le coffre.


Apparemment quelqu'un doit beaucoup aimer les bananes dans la guilde.

----------


## Canarrhes

> Dites, autre chose, Wilaz s'est fendu d'un beau post là-dessus, je vais me contenter d'un screenshot...
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/ea3...6720cf0582.jpg
> 
> Et la bouffe, évitez d'en mettre si c'est moins de 10 unités. Je fais la poubelle régulièrement et mon inventaire est blindé de mono-exemplaire de bouffes différentes.
> 
> Et n'hésitez pas à faire le ménage de même, tout le monde le peu dans le coffre.


J'ai hésité mais je voulais pas passer pour le mec qui profite à fond du coffre!  ::ninja:: 
D'ailleurs sous quelles conditions accède-t-on au Trésor de Guilde? Si c'est réservé aux Hauts-Gradés, ce serait bien de mettre par exemple des choses qui sont réservées aux Animateurs ou aux HL.

EDIT: Le Guide Officiel Numérique FR est dispo dans la boutique officielle: https://buy.guildwars2.com/fr/buy/brady-guide

Pour ma part j'en ai fait l'acquisition, donc si certains d'entres-vous veulent des informations sur un élément précis du jeu qu'il me fasse signe.  ::):

----------


## Chedaa

J'ai changé de gameplay avec mon necro et du coup je roule sur tout (je fais les missions histoires avec 2-3 lvl de moins même si y a un vétéran dans le tas). 
J'utilises plus les pets, mais que les puits + marques. (la mission lvl31 avec les artefacts nains : facile au lvl28 et je suis passé 29 juste avant le mini-boss de fin! ). Dire que je galérais avec les pets...


Sinon je suis déçu de *marche spectrale* :



> Spectral Walk
> Step into the shadows and walk with a trail behind you. When Spectral Walk ends, you return to where you cast it.


Ca fonctionne pas pendant les chutes, on s'écrase comme une merde ...  ::(:

----------


## Drayke

> Ca fonctionne pas pendant les chutes, on s'écrase comme une merde ...





> you return to where you cast it.


Indeed, c'est ce qu'on appelle un effet pervers  ::P:

----------


## SetaSensei

100 votes pour le choix de l'emblème de guilde.

Ca fait 25% de participants, on peut mieux faire quand même.  :tired: 
Je laisse le vote du premier tour jusqu'à ce midi (vu les résultats, je pense que c'est déjà joué) et je crée le deuxième dans la foulée.

On fera un troisième tour à partir de demain où j'aurai pris le top 5 des 2.

----------


## Zepolak

> J'ai hésité mais je voulais pas passer pour le mec qui profite à fond du coffre! 
> D'ailleurs sous quelles conditions accède-t-on au Trésor de Guilde? Si c'est réservé aux Hauts-Gradés, ce serait bien de mettre par exemple des choses qui sont réservées aux Animateurs ou aux HL.


Seuls les animateurs et les lead 3W ont accès au trésor. C'est probablement d'ailleurs la raison pour laquelle la plupart des sous y ont été placés (question de confiance plus grande m'a-t-on soufflé). Les thunes qui y sont placées serviront exclusivement au RvR. Mais bon, on va pas gaspiller, et là, c'est pas trop trop utile pour l'instant, bref, la cagnotte grossit doucement.

Je n'arrive pas à éditer le message de guilde alors le voici :



> Welcome les Canards !!!
> Petit rappel : évoquer ou utiliser un exploit = ban de la guilde
> AUCUNE INSULTE N'EST TOLÉRÉE, MÊME CAMOUFLÉE, QUELLE QU'EN SOIT LA RAISON ; MAINTENANT C'EST LE BAN.
> Serveur 3W du jour : Vizunah Square

----------


## Ragondin

> 100 votes pour le choix de l'emblème de guilde.
> 
> Ca fait 25% de participants, on peut mieux faire quand même. 
> Je laisse le vote du premier tour jusqu'à ce midi (vu les résultats, je pense que c'est déjà joué) et je crée le deuxième dans la foulée.
> 
> On fera un troisième tour à partir de demain où j'aurai pris le top 5 des 2.


File un indice du top emblème, on peut peut-être bourrer les urnes pour changer le vote. : ps:

----------


## Kayato

> 100 votes pour le choix de l'emblème de guilde.
> 
> Ca fait 25% de participants, on peut mieux faire quand même. 
> Je laisse le vote du premier tour jusqu'à ce midi (vu les résultats, je pense que c'est déjà joué) et je crée le deuxième dans la foulée.
> 
> On fera un troisième tour à partir de demain où j'aurai pris le top 5 des 2.


Vu le nombre de personnes encore avec le rang caneton, on n'aura jamais plus de 50%.

----------


## totofissime

A voté  ::O:

----------


## Raymonde

> Bonsoir a tous,
> 
> Pour commencer sachez que je ne suis pas Elios, et je trouve choquant qu'il puisse copié/collé un message sans prendre la peine de rédiger sa propre demande.
> 
> Personnellement j'ai prit au sérieux cette démarche de s’intéresser un minimum a la guilde pour laquelle on postule et avant de postuler chez les canards j'ai prit la peine de venir sur le forum et de parler avec un membre de cette guilde. 
> 
> Je fais dorénavant partie de cette guilde a mon plus grand plaisir, je n'ai pas postuler pour postuler, histoire de faire partie d'une grosse guilde. Ma volonté de faire partie de votre communauté est sincère et je désapprouve totalement cette façon de faire que je trouve irrespectueuse vis a vis de la guilde pour laquelle on postule, mais également pour l'auteur du message.
> 
> Ceci étant sachez que Thaelis et moi même connaissons cette personne et nous l'avions mis au fait des conditions de recrutement de cette guilde. Conditions auxquelles il devrait se plier comme tout un chacun. Je m'excuse de l'image qu'il véhicule, et bien évidemment ne m'en porte pas garant.
> ...


Woh vindieu, serious business is serious !

Hop on a migré, je vais aller voir en page 1 pour la postulation, et hop deux nouveaux blobs dans la guilde (qui me semble tentaculaire, 100 vote = 25 % des canards, seriously  :WTF:  ?) --> abahoui c'est marqué sur la première page

----------


## Kayato

> Woh vindieu, serious business is serious !
> 
> Hop on a migré, je vais aller voir en page 1 pour la postulation, et hop deux nouveaux blobs dans la guilde (qui me semble tentaculaire, 100 vote = 25 % des canards, seriously  ?)


On fait le tri en ce moment (enfin une première phase). Mais il y a un grand nombre de canards inscrits depuis longtemps sur le forum mais pas forcément actif sur ce dernier (qui ne font que lire) qui sont avec nous. L'ambiance est d'ailleurs plutôt bonne sur le jeu au sein de la guilde.

----------


## Phoenix2171

A voté aussi  ::): 

Il y a du choix en tout cas!

----------


## Ouro

Dat licorne !  ::):

----------


## Tilt

A voté !!!

Par contre 

Spoiler Alert! 


j'ai acheté le jeu hier et je suis sur la roche de l'augure, mais j'ai voté sérieusement quand même  ::P:

----------


## Thaelys

A voté.

----------


## Antarion

Mais va t il advenir de notre castor tout choupinou?  :Emo:

----------


## SetaSensei

> Mais va t il advenir de notre castor tout choupinou?


Il sera dans la 2eme partie du vote.

----------


## Marty

Pour les votes, faut pas trop vous stresser non plus. Le sondage a été lancé hier.

----------


## Arzaniss

A voté :-D

----------


## Gordor

> J'ai hésité mais je voulais pas passer pour le mec qui profite à fond du coffre! 
> D'ailleurs sous quelles conditions accède-t-on au Trésor de Guilde? Si c'est réservé aux Hauts-Gradés, ce serait bien de mettre par exemple des choses qui sont réservées aux Animateurs ou aux HL.
> 
> EDIT: Le Guide Officiel Numérique FR est dispo dans la boutique officielle: https://buy.guildwars2.com/fr/buy/brady-guide
> 
> Pour ma part j'en ai fait l'acquisition, donc si certains d'entres-vous veulent des informations sur un élément précis du jeu qu'il me fasse signe.


Moi je veux savoir un truc sur le guide, est ce qu'il est interessant ? 
Tu as appris des choses, des petites astuces ?
c'est joli ? bien fait ? bien écrit ? bien organisé ?

Oui, ca fait un peu plus d'un truc en fait

----------


## Raymonde

Ya 2-3 infos qui sont répétés 2 fois en première page, mais c'est bien ça permet d'assimiler. Les règles me semblent correctes, même si ya rien sur le passage caneton->canard, je suppose que c'est une étape sans grand intérêt.

Bisous tout l'monde à ce soir

----------


## Gordor

> Bonsoir a tous,
> 
> Pour commencer sachez que je ne suis pas Elios, et je trouve choquant qu'il puisse copié/collé un message sans prendre la peine de rédiger sa propre demande.
> 
> Personnellement j'ai prit au sérieux cette démarche de s’intéresser un minimum a la guilde pour laquelle on postule et avant de postuler chez les canards j'ai prit la peine de venir sur le forum et de parler avec un membre de cette guilde. 
> 
> Je fais dorénavant partie de cette guilde a mon plus grand plaisir, je n'ai pas postuler pour postuler, histoire de faire partie d'une grosse guilde. Ma volonté de faire partie de votre communauté est sincère et je désapprouve totalement cette façon de faire que je trouve irrespectueuse vis a vis de la guilde pour laquelle on postule, mais également pour l'auteur du message.
> 
> Ceci étant sachez que Thaelis et moi même connaissons cette personne et nous l'avions mis au fait des conditions de recrutement de cette guilde. Conditions auxquelles il devrait se plier comme tout un chacun. Je m'excuse de l'image qu'il véhicule, et bien évidemment ne m'en porte pas garant.
> ...


Si c'est bien le cas, il est hors de question que cette personne rejoigne notre petite guilde ...
copier un message ... d'un mec inscrit 2 jours avant ... heu ... ???

----------


## SetaSensei

Lancement de la 2eme phase de vote pour l'emblème.

Oui j'ai dit ce midi mais je fais ce que je veux ok ?

http://freeonlinesurveys.com/app/sho...10528&new=true

Toujours limité à 5 votes / personne.

----------


## Gordor

> Lancement de la 2eme phase de vote pour l'emblème.
> 
> Oui j'ai dit ce midi mais je fais ce que je veux ok ?
> 
> http://freeonlinesurveys.com/app/sho...10528&new=true
> 
> Toujours limité à 5 votes / personne.


A voté.
C'est uniquement ceux qui manquaient par rapport au premier vote ?

----------


## SetaSensei

> A voté.
> C'est uniquement ceux qui manquaient par rapport au premier vote ?


Ouais.

Bande de malades, j'en ai déjà un qui est largement en tête sur le 2eme.

----------


## Raymonde

> Lancement de la 2eme phase de vote pour l'emblème.
> 
> Oui j'ai dit ce midi mais je fais ce que je veux ok ?
> 
> http://freeonlinesurveys.com/app/sho...10528&new=true
> 
> Toujours limité à 5 votes / personne.


A voté ! 

Ya une grenouiiiiiiillle :3

Hylek division !

----------


## Kayato

> Ya 2-3 infos qui sont répétés 2 fois en première page, mais c'est bien ça permet d'assimiler. Les règles me semblent correctes, même si ya rien sur le passage caneton->canard, je suppose que c'est une étape sans grand intérêt.
> 
> Bisous tout l'monde à ce soir


3ème ligne  ::P:

----------


## magictof

Salut les canards!! Dites moi je pense changer de serveur pour rejoindre le votre afin de pouvoir intégrer votre guilde si c'est possible évidemment  ::): 
Je suis déjà dans le clan cpc sur world of tanks (crovax69 IG) et j'aime beaucoup l'ambiance, du coup j'espère retrouver la même chose ou presque  :;): .

Je joue un rodeur qui est actuellement niveau 58.

Je joue surtout avec un ami qui n'est pas encore inscrit sur ce forum (mais ça ne devrait pas trainer lol) et ca serait cool si il est possible que l'on intègre la guilde enssemble.

Après j'irai discuter avec vous sur mumble si vous voulez pas de soucis pour ça.

----------


## Raymonde

> 3ème ligne


 :WTF: 

méheuuuuuu


Hé sinon, ya une emblème qui ressemble beaucoup à celle de genève  ::siffle::  :

----------


## mrFish

Non mais faites pas pas gagner le castor quoi... :l

----------


## Shura80

A voté !
Quelle efficacité chez las canards quand même  ::P:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Youhou, jeu enfin installé.  ::lol::

----------


## Kazael

Dites dans le genre question stupide il y a un moyen de modifier le nom de son compte? Je trouve rien pour ça dans les options de compte sur leur site.

Concernant le rang caneton / vote pour l'insigne de guilde je comprend que les animateurs soient découragé par le nombre de participants mais si je prend rien que mon profil: Je lis les forums souvent, beaucoup moins quand je suis actif sur un jeu, je passe chaque fois sur CPC avant de me co. Mais je ne lis pas les 10 nouvelles pages + qui sortent par jour, sur 10 msg il y en a un d'important concernant la guilde. J'ai appris pour cette histoire de grade IG en voyant des canards en discuter. Ca m'apprendra à lire la premiere page pour les maj  ::P: 

Madluck

----------


## Karnus

A voté ! Enfin je crois, rien d'affiché après la validation du formulaire.

----------


## Tynril

A voté ! Je me réjouis de voir les sondages pour le choix des couleurs, il n'y a que quelques millions de possibilités.  ::trollface::

----------


## Gordor

> A voté ! Je me réjouis de voir les sondages pour le choix des couleurs, il n'y a que quelques millions de possibilités.


surtout quand on verra que le résultat sera noir sur fond noir, le choix de l’emblème ne nous en paraîtra que plus évident !

----------


## Raymonde

Les couleurs, on laisse pas les admins en discuter ?

Ou alors ceux qui ont la motivation propose leurs bannières colorés, et on vote pour les rendus  ::P:

----------


## Skiant

ça sera rose et picétou.

----------


## Thorkel

Dites, ils devaient pas sortir des nouveaux drivers Nvidia pour le jeu?

Je sais pas si ça vous arrive mais quand je bouge la souris d'un coup genre pour faire demi-tour, il m'arrive d'avoir un bref écran bleu.....et en général c'est un coup des drivers ça...

----------


## Say hello

> Ouais.
> 
> Bande de malades, j'en ai déjà un qui est largement en tête sur le 2eme.


J'espère que c'est une blague.  :Gerbe: 

Tiens au fait, j'ai l'impression que le premier sondage marche pas très bien.
Page blanche après validation, sous chrome comme sous firefox.  :tired:

----------


## SetaSensei

Madame, mademoiselle, monsieur, bonsoir.

Voici les résultats du premier vote de la sélection de l'emblème de guilde.
Premièrement, des stats (  :Bave:  ) :

123 votants répartis dans 11 pays.

102 Français8 Belges3 Suisses (  :haha:  et c'est pas une blague)3 où je sais pas Et des sans amis 1 chinois, 1 allemand, 1 canadien, 1 anglais, 1 luxembourgeois, 1 norvégien et 1 américain

Le top 5 (en incluant les ex-aequos) :
*1ers avec 25 votes chacun* :
 

*2ème avec 20 votes* :


*3ème avec 16 votes* :


*4ème avec 12 votes* :


*5ème avec 11 votes* :


Une petite larme pour ceux à 10 votes qui resteront aux oubliettes.

Une conclusion s'impose chez les canards de Guild Wars 2 :

1) Vous regardez trop de hentai.
2) Vous regardez trop My Little Pony.

A demain pour les résultats du deuxième tour.

----------


## Gordor

le hentai c'est pour la pieuvre ? 
t'es un putain de pervers !

----------


## pow

Salut a tous
Je vous suis depuis un bon bout de temps (suis pas trop du genre a écrire sur le fofo)
J'ai hâte de faire partie des veinards qui sont en jeu!!
Mais une chose me chiffonne un peu, j'aimerais être des votre ,mais
apparemment Vizunah est en surpopulation , et voulant pouvoir faire du McM 
j'hésite quand a mon futur choix de serveur(j'ai le temps c'est pas avant un mois^^i ).
J'aimerais savoir si une partie des canards on monter une autre guilde sur un autre serveur frenchy.

bon voila le dilemme!!! malgré ,que j'aimerais faire partie des CPC pour l'ambiance.
si je ne peux faire du McM sur Vizunah ,je n’hésiterais pas a aller en face même si je doit me retrouver face a vous ^^

edit: désoler odd !!c'est corrigé
et oui , sa va pas être simple si je me retrouve face vous!! 
voila je vous souhaite bon jeu , et bonne WAR à tous
au plaisir de vous croiser

----------


## yopa

> http://freeonlinesurveys.com/UserFil...emblem_049.png
> 
> ....
> 
> 2) Vous regardez trop My Little Pony.


Vu la tronche , c'est plutot My little Pony sous acide la  :;):

----------


## Xan

A voté!

Sinon pour la page blanche après le vote, il faut juste remonter en haut de la page, et on a les résultats. (l’ascenseur reste en bas quand on a voté)

----------


## scenium

> je n’hésiterais pas a aller en face même si je doit me retrouver face a vous ^^


Bon courage  ::):

----------


## Monsieur Odd

> malle-gré ,que


 :tired:

----------


## Aghora

> 


Honni soit qui malle-y pense.

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Voici les résultats du premier vote de la sélection de l'emblème de guilde.


Ce sondage est un échec, je ne vois aucun de ces choix là !  ::o: 
(Je m'étonnais d'ailleurs qu'il n'y ait pas de licorne ...)

----------


## Shura80

> le hentai c'est pour la pieuvre ? 
> t'es un putain de pervers !


Ben les tentacules toussa, c'est une base quand même  ::ninja::

----------


## SetaSensei

> Ce sondage est un échec, je ne vois aucun de ces choix là ! 
> (Je m'étonnais d'ailleurs qu'il n'y ait pas de licorne ...)


Parce que t'as voté pour le *second*.
Y a eu un premier, j'ai pas pu tout mettre alors on le fait en plusieurs tours.

----------


## Lee Tchii

J'ai voté pour le premier. Je pensais que le second tour se ferait entre les choix du premier, pas avec d'autres (de toute façon, on va choisir une licorne, alors autant assumer).

----------


## Tynril

Dommage, on ne peut pas mélanger les deux.

----------


## Kourikargou

Ne laissez pas le castor gagner !!!
Sérieux  :WTF: 



Spoiler Alert! 


C'est étrange que les 4 premiers du résultats soient ceux que j'ai voté  ::siffle::

----------


## Raymonde

Ben quoi, je bosse en suisse, et ma copine aussi  ::P:

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Dommage, on ne peut pas mélanger les deux.


On peut régler le problème des poneys roses autrement :

----------


## Maderone

> On peut régler le problème des poneys roses autrement :
> 
> http://img820.imageshack.us/img820/5...manponyeat.gif




 ::): 

Mais j'avoue, pas mal le gif. Excellent même x)

Bon sinon pour dire quelque chose de constructif (ou pas), ne faites pas gagner le castor par pitié... La licorne a tout ce qu'il faut.

----------


## canope

C'est clair, pas de castor nazi svp!  ::):

----------


## Skiant

Licorne > tout.

----------


## SetaSensei

J'en connais qui vont rager demain midi.  ::ninja::

----------


## mesz

> Ne laissez pas le castor gagner !!!
> Sérieux


Amen

----------


## mikelion

J'ai voté pour le lion.

----------


## Antarion

> Ouais.
> 
> Bande de malades, j'en ai déjà un qui est largement en tête sur le 2eme.


Le castor vaincra  :Emo: 




> J'ai voté pour le lion.


On se demande pourquoi  ::o:

----------


## kennyo

J'ai voté ce qui se rapproche le plus d'un Coin (pièce).

----------


## Ragondin

Bon j'espère que la couleur rose sauvera le choix final du logo. Puis le ponay'z ca roxxeee stout.

----------


## trex

Bon je continue ma monté en niveau et mon histoire. J'arrive donc au donjon niveau 60 à faire en mode histoire.  :;): 
Si d'autre canards sont intéressés par ce donjon je pense le faire aujourd’hui cet après midi/soiré.
Ça se passe ici.
Je ""spammerai"" une annonce sur le chan guilde de toute façon vous ne pourrez pas me rater.  ::):

----------


## Zepolak

Pas. De. Castor. Pitié. Merci.

----------


## gmwakana

C'est marrant beaucoup de monde a l'air contre le castor pourtant il est en tête

Vous avez pas peur que votre sondage soit faussé étant donné qu'il est ouvert à tout le monde? 
Même des personnes n'étant pas de la guilde peuvent voter  :tired:

----------


## Kayato

Comme l'a dit Seta, on atteint à peine les 25% de membres de la guilde. Je pense que les hors guilde ne regardent même pas ce topic (ou alors ils sont peu nombreux).

----------


## gmwakana

Ok

Je trouvais juste dommage que le choix final ne représente pas le choix des membres les plus actifs  :;):

----------


## SetaSensei

Hahaha les petits malins.

Bon, réinitialisation des votes, j'avais pas activé l'interdiction du vote multiple.

C'est repartit.

---------- Post added at 14h10 ---------- Previous post was at 14h09 ----------

Je trouvais ça bizarre d'arriver à + de 80 votes en 2 heures.

---------- Post added at 14h12 ---------- Previous post was at 14h10 ----------

*Pensez à re voter !
Tout a été invalidé pour le 2eme tour.*

----------


## Shura80

> Hahaha les petits malins.
> 
> Bon, réinitialisation des votes, j'avais pas activé l'interdiction du vote multiple.
> 
> C'est repartit.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 14h10 ---------- Previous post was at 14h09 ----------
> 
> Je trouvais ça bizarre d'arriver à + de 80 votes en 2 heures.
> ...


A revoté !
Heureusement que je suis au boulot pour avoir le temps de suivre le topic et de voter  ::P:

----------


## Drayke

Voter plusieurs fois. Vous le voulez vraiment votre castor nazi hein ?  :tired:

----------


## Dragonlord

A voté .

Ps : j'ai un ami irl qui est inscrit sur cpc depuis peu de temps , il peut nous rejoindre ou c'est que pour les vrais  :tired: 

Pss: Est-ce qu'il est encore possible d'acheter la peluche charr ? ce serait pour faire un cadeau  ::o:

----------


## Drayke

> A voté .
> 
> Ps : j'ai un ami irl qui est inscrit sur cpc depuis peu de temps , il peut nous rejoindre ou c'est que pour les vrais


Nan il peut, les proches sont acceptés à condition d'être recommandés par un canard. C'est surtout pour éviter le pick-up qui n'a jamais entendu parler de la communauté et qui compte leecher copieusement une place dans Grand Cross...

----------


## Agathia

La pieuvre avec le trident est classe! Par contre je suis toujours pas dans la guilde  ::ninja:: 

J'attends d'avoir un compte à moi pour vous rejoindre... Là je squatte le compte d'un pote qui joue jamais, ça tombe bien mais bon  ::P:

----------


## Dragonlord

> Nan il peut, les proches sont acceptés à condition d'être recommandés par un canard. C'est surtout pour éviter le pick-up qui n'a jamais entendu parler de la communauté et qui compte leecher copieusement une place dans Grand Cross...


Non du tout , il est très sympa mais débute sur les mmo donc je l'aide comme je peux  ::):

----------


## Maximelene

Je suis le seul à n'en avoir rien à faire de l’emblème qu'on pourrait avoir ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Kayato

D'ailleurs je ne sais pas pour ce rang caneton, mais personnellement une exclusion de la guilde serait l'idéal, en reprenant bien sur ceux qui n'ont pas changé de statut par exemple pour cause de vacances ou autres ou les canards peu réactifs sur le forum  ::): . On va en parler avec les animateurs.




> Non du tout , il est très sympa mais débute sur les mmo donc je l'aide comme je peux


Fais le venir sur Mumble.




> Je suis le seul à n'en avoir rien à faire de l’emblème qu'on pourrait avoir ?


Ca m'est égal aussi, mais vu le nombre de remarque que l'on a eu sur la licorne je pense qu'on est en minorité. Au moins en faisant voter les canards, tout le monde aura exprimé son choix.

----------


## Dragonlord

> Je suis le seul à n'en avoir rien à faire de l’emblème qu'on pourrait avoir ?


Hérétique  ::ninja::

----------


## Karnus

A revoté, par contre le deuxième scrutin manque clairement de poneys et de tentacules, pour reprendre la remarque faite plus tôt.

----------


## Ardan

Ce qui est fort dommage. Mais on a le castor nazi.

----------


## Azerty

Il y a le castor, c'est tout ce qui compte  ::ninja::  .

----------


## lokham

> Je suis le seul à n'en avoir rien à faire de l’emblème qu'on pourrait avoir ?


Oui !



Spoiler Alert! 


non, en fait moi aussi, mais je trouve le débat pro/anti castor passionnant

----------


## Dragonlord

Ca marche ! (enfin des qu'il à le temps avec son taf :/)

Ps:je n'ai pas tellement le temps de jouer en ce moment (Klaus_dubocal et Lord ofdragon) , mais je souhaite quand même rester dans la guilde  :;):

----------


## Kayato

> Ca marche ! (enfin des qu'il à le temps avec son taf :/)
> 
> Ps:je n'ai pas tellement le temps de jouer en ce moment (Klaus_dubocal et Lord ofdragon) , mais je souhaite quand même rester dans la guilde


En première page, pas besoin de jouer  :;):

----------


## Elios

Re bonjour a tous, voila je me permet d’écrire ce mess car il y a eu un énorme mal entendue et je tiens absolument a me justifier...

Hier j'ai postuler pour faire partie de votre guilde, car après que Arzaniss, au boulot mes bien fait bavez sur les combat que vous meniez et l'ambiance qui y régner au sein de la guilde, et la maniére dont vous jouer tous ensembles, ma parut un très bon moyen de parfaire ma façon de jouer et de rencontrez de nouvelle personne au sein du jeux avec qui passez de bonne soirée.
J'ai donc ete sur le forum pour faire ma demande comme me l'avait indiquer les collègues, et la un grand vide... Je ne savais absolument pas quoi écrire, j'ai donc rechercher la demande de Arzaniss et fait un copier/coller pour m'en servir comme model, et la modifier a ma sauce ( je tiens a pressier que jetait a la fois sur Guilde, Skype, et le forum ), malheureusement je me suis tromper dans tout ce brouha et j'ai valider le post sans même prendre le temps de changer quoi que ce soit...

Je tiens donc a m’excusez auprès de certaine personne ( surtout aupres de Arza ) car ce n’était absolument pas mon intentions de blesser ou de me servir de t-elle ou t-elle personne pour faire partie de cette équipe, bien au contraire !!!

----------


## gmwakana

> D'ailleurs je ne sais pas pour ce rang caneton, mais personnellement une exclusion de la guilde serait l'idéal, en reprenant bien sur ceux qui n'ont pas changé de statut par exemple pour cause de vacances ou autres ou les canards peu réactifs sur le forum . On va en parler avec les animateurs.


J'ai pas pu me connecter en jeu depuis que vous avez fais cette annonce, il faut vous prévenir IG que l'on est présent sur le forum pour repasser au rang Canard?
Parce que j'ai cru comprendre que vous feriez un comparatif des comptes IG et des pseudos sur le forum mais je pense avoir mal compris vu la boulot que ça vous ferait en plus  ::|: 

Edit: Grilled par Dragonlord, je viens de voir le coup du mp  ::):

----------


## Gordor

> Je suis le seul à n'en avoir rien à faire de l’emblème qu'on pourrait avoir ?


non, mais ca occupe !

----------


## Drayke

> Ca m'est égal aussi, mais vu le nombre de remarque que l'on a eu sur la licorne je pense qu'on est en minorité. Au moins en faisant voter les canards, tout le monde aura exprimé son choix.


J'aime la licorne. La pieuvre aussi. Je pars gagnant dans les deux cas.

----------


## Gordor

> Re bonjour a tous, voila je me permet d’écrire ce mess car il y a eu un énorme mal entendue et je tiens absolument a me justifier...
> 
> Hier j'ai postuler pour faire partie de votre guilde, car après que Arzaniss, au boulot mes bien fait bavez sur les combat que vous meniez et l'ambiance qui y régner au sein de la guilde, et la maniére dont vous jouer tous ensembles, ma parut un très bon moyen de parfaire ma façon de jouer et de rencontrez de nouvelle personne au sein du jeux avec qui passez de bonne soirée.
> J'ai donc ete sur le forum pour faire ma demande comme me l'avait indiquer les collègues, et la un grand vide... Je ne savais absolument pas quoi écrire, j'ai donc rechercher la demande de Arzaniss et fait un copier/coller pour m'en servir comme model, et la modifier a ma sauce ( je tiens a pressier que jetait a la fois sur Guilde, Skype, et le forum ), malheureusement je me suis tromper dans tout ce brouha et j'ai valider le post sans même prendre le temps de changer quoi que ce soit...
> 
> Je tiens donc a m’excusez auprès de certaine personne ( surtout aupres de Arza ) car ce n’était absolument pas mon intentions de blesser ou de me servir de t-elle ou t-elle personne pour faire partie de cette équipe, bien au contraire !!!



mes yeux brûlent !!! fondent !!! 
Attention, les canards ne sont pas hyper tolérants avec l'orthographe !
tu n'arranges pas forcément ton cas

----------


## lordsupra

Je vote pour que tu continues à t'exprimer en copié-collé .

----------


## Skiant

Je propose que l'on conditionne l'entrée dans la guilde aux personnes sachant se servir d'un Bescherelle, ça devrait résoudre le souci des 500 places.

----------


## Drayke

> mes yeux brûlent !!! fondent !!! 
> Attention, les canards ne sont pas hyper tolérants avec l'orthographe !
> tu n'arranges pas forcément ton cas


C'est même carrément éliminatoire.

----------


## SetaSensei

> Re bonjour a tous, voila je me permet d’écrire ce mess car il y a eu un énorme mal entendue et je tiens absolument a me justifier...
> 
> Hier j'ai postuler pour faire partie de votre guilde, car après que Arzaniss, au boulot mes bien fait bavez sur les combat que vous meniez et l'ambiance qui y régner au sein de la guilde, et la maniére dont vous jouer tous ensembles, ma parut un très bon moyen de parfaire ma façon de jouer et de rencontrez de nouvelle personne au sein du jeux avec qui passez de bonne soirée.
> J'ai donc ete sur le forum pour faire ma demande comme me l'avait indiquer les collègues, et la un grand vide... Je ne savais absolument pas quoi écrire, j'ai donc rechercher la demande de Arzaniss et fait un copier/coller pour m'en servir comme model, et la modifier a ma sauce ( je tiens a pressier que jetait a la fois sur Guilde, Skype, et le forum ), malheureusement je me suis tromper dans tout ce brouha et j'ai valider le post sans même prendre le temps de changer quoi que ce soit...
> 
> Je tiens donc a m’excusez auprès de certaine personne ( surtout aupres de Arza ) car ce n’était absolument pas mon intentions de blesser ou de me servir de t-elle ou t-elle personne pour faire partie de cette équipe, bien au contraire !!!


Bonjour,

Tu fais bien d'écrire ce message parce que la modération commençait une enquête pour multi compte (pratique interdite ici et punie de ban définitif).

Comme il te l'a été dit, il va falloir faire un effort sur ton orthographe (la ponctuation, ça peut aller) si tu veux te faire une place ici.
Ce genre de négligence est très mal vue (presque autant qu'utiliser "lol" ou "mdr"), on compte sur toi pour faire un peu plus attention.


Et sinon : le castor n'est plus en tête.  :Cigare:

----------


## Dragonlord

> Et sinon : le castor n'est plus en tête.



Oh god why ? ? .  ::'(:

----------


## Ardan

C'est QUI ? On veut des noms ! Qui n'a pas voté pour notre castor ?  ::(:

----------


## Aghora

> Je propose que l'on conditionne l'entrée dans la guilde aux personnes sachant se servir d'un Bescherelle, ça devrait résoudre le souci des 500 places.


Je propose qu'on lui accorde le bénéfice du doute, le français n'est pas forcément sa langue maternelle.

----------


## Dragonlord

::ninja::

----------


## Drayke

> Je propose qu'on lui accorde le bénéfice du doute, le français n'est pas forcément sa langue maternelle.


Elle a bon dos cette excuse  :tired:

----------


## Kayato

Serait-ce un de nos canadiens ?

----------


## Dragonlord

Un simple bonjour avec une petite présentation ... pas besoin de plus non ?

----------


## pikkpi

Votez pour l'ananas ! Stout !

----------


## Kayato

Non j'exige un CV, une photo et quelques po pour les nouveaux arrivants.

----------


## Dragonlord

> Votez pour la nana ! Stout !


Fixed  ::ninja::

----------


## Drayke

> Non j'exige un CV, une photo et quelques po pour les nouveaux arrivants.


Un droit de cuissage sur madame aussi?  ::ninja::

----------


## Gordor

n’empêche, le croisement d'un castor et d'un canard, pourquoi pas, c'est un peu un ornithorynque

----------


## Dragonlord

> Un droit de cuissage sur madame aussi?


Et si y'a pas de madame ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Drayke

> Et si y'a pas de madame ?


Sur monsieur alors, chacun ses goûts.

----------


## Dragonlord

Il faut recruter des femmes pour le craft (la cuisine toussa ) ...  ::ninja::

----------


## Drayke

> Il faut recruter des femmes pour le craft (la cuisine toussa ) ...


Canadiennes les femmes, comme ça elles peuvent crafter pendant la nuit.

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Question de noob : mais mais, c'est où qu'on vote ?  ::'(:

----------


## Gordor

Bon, quelqu'un est-il capable de me filer un screenshot de l'armure lourde de guilde ? 
Vu que c'est un espèce de "set" qui, j'imagine, une fois ouvert génère toutes les pièces d'armure, on peut pas la prévisualiser.

Ca serait super chouette histoire de voir si je claque mon PO ou pas  ::):

----------


## Dragonlord

> Question de noob : mais mais, c'est où qu'on vote ?


-->http://freeonlinesurveys.com/app/sho...10528&new=true

----------


## Drayke

> Question de noob : mais mais, c'est où qu'on vote ?


Le lien est en page 1

Sinon http://freeonlinesurveys.com/app/sho...10528&new=true 


Edit: Grilled

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Merci !  ::): 





> Le lien est en page 1


Ah ouais, je cherchais pas au bon endroit sur le premier post.

Trop d'infos tuent l'info.

----------


## Kayato

Pour 99% des questions sur la guilde, la réponse est en page 1.

----------


## Raymonde

> Bonjour,
> 
> Tu fais bien d'écrire ce message parce que la modération commençait une enquête pour multi compte (pratique interdite ici et punie de ban définitif).
> 
> Comme il te l'a été dit, il va falloir faire un effort sur ton orthographe (la ponctuation, ça peut aller) si tu veux te faire une place ici.
> Ce genre de négligence est très mal vue (presque autant qu'utiliser "lol" ou "mdr"), on compte sur toi pour faire un peu plus attention.
> 
> 
> Et sinon : le castor n'est plus en tête.


Mdr j'espère que c'est la grenouille lol

Ya que moi qui trouve la grenouille et le brochet super séduisant ?

----------


## Skiant

> Trop d'infos tuent l'info.


Ouais, +1, là. Le premier post commence sérieusement à ressembler à un bon gros foutoir.

----------


## Kourikargou

> Mdr j'espère que c'est la grenouille lol
> 
> Ya que moi qui trouve la grenouille et le brochet super séduisant ?


Tu n'est pas seul, pour moi c'est soit grenouille soit du tentacule !

----------


## Raymonde

> Ouais, +1, là. Le premier post commence sérieusement à ressembler à un bon gros foutoir.


Ben il est quand même bien pratique. Pt être pas la première fois, mais après tu sais qu'il y a tout dessus, hop hop une petite recherche et tu trouves ce que tu veux  ::P:

----------


## Drayke

Si on pouvait avoir une sous-section, on pourrait créer un topic informatif plus aéré  ::trollface::

----------


## Kayato

Les trucs en cours c'est 4 lignes à lire au tout début du topic, j'essaierai de faire du ménage mais je ne veux pas virer d'infos importantes.




> Si on pouvait avoir une sous-section, on pourrait créer un topic informatif plus aéré


J'ai hésité à relancer  ::P:  Au moins on aurait des premières pages par topic genre la guilde, les infos du jeu en général etc ...

----------


## pikkpi

> J'ai hésité à relancer


On tourne en rond j'ai l'impression, faudrait juste flooder la section "Jeux Online et Réseau" avec un post par Profession / Métier / Activité / Donjons et mettre les modos devant le fait accompli ?

----------


## Drayke

> On tourne en rond j'ai l'impression, faudrait juste flooder la section "Jeux Online" avec un post par Profession / Métier / Activité / Donjons et mettre les modos devant le fait accompli ?


Ca équivaut à leur tordre le bras et c'est précisément ce qu'on veut éviter. Nous sommes civilisés chez CPC (et surtout on a peur des modos  ::ninja:: ).

Et c'est dommage car on en aurait bien besoin, de tous ces topics.

----------


## Raymonde

Vous inquiétez pas ils en discutent, et la délibération ne se fera pas attendr je pense (ça avait été claire pour diablo III).

Par contre flooder, ça va juste amener à un ban massif, on rigole pas avec la discipline chez les coincoins !

----------


## SetaSensei

> On tourne en rond j'ai l'impression, faudrait juste flooder la section "Jeux Online et Réseau" avec un post par Profession / Métier / Activité / Donjons et mettre les modos devant le fait accompli ?


Tu veux essayer ?  ::trollface:: 




> (et surtout on a peur des modos ).


Voilà.  ::trollface:: 

---------- Post added at 15h38 ---------- Previous post was at 15h35 ----------

Plus sérieusement, j'ai reparlé du problème à la rédaction.

Donc des news dans la journée / soirée si tout va bien.

----------


## Drayke

> Plus sérieusement, j'ai reparlé du problème à la rédaction.
> 
> Donc des news dans la journée / soirée si tout va bien.


Good !

----------


## Moanimlot

Est-ce que pour certains le clic pour choisir une cible ne fonctionnait plus hier, j'ai eu beau chercher dans tous mes paramètres, rien a faire, impossible de cliquer sur un ennemi. Obliger de mettre la sélection de cible et cible suivante sur 2 des boutons de ma souris pour pouvoir enfin attaquer un mob !

----------


## Drayke

> Est-ce que pour certains le clic pour choisir une cible ne fonctionnait plus hier, j'ai eu beau chercher dans tous mes paramètres, rien a faire, impossible de cliquer sur un ennemi. Obliger de mettre la sélection de cible et cible suivante sur 2 des boutons de ma souris pour pouvoir enfin attaquer un mob !


Pas entendu parler d'un bug à ce niveau. En même temps ça te force à prendre de bonnes habitudes, donc l'un dans l'autre...  ::ninja::

----------


## Kayato

> Est-ce que pour certains le clic pour choisir une cible ne fonctionnait plus hier, j'ai eu beau chercher dans tous mes paramètres, rien a faire, impossible de cliquer sur un ennemi. Obliger de mettre la sélection de cible et cible suivante sur 2 des boutons de ma souris pour pouvoir enfin attaquer un mob !


Le forum officiel est ouvert, n'hésites pas à regarder de ce coté.

----------


## lokham

> Est-ce que pour certains le clic pour choisir une cible ne fonctionnait plus hier, j'ai eu beau chercher dans tous mes paramètres, rien a faire, impossible de cliquer sur un ennemi. Obliger de mettre la sélection de cible et cible suivante sur 2 des boutons de ma souris pour pouvoir enfin attaquer un mob !


J'ai eu ce bug la semaine derniere. Je pensais que ma souris faisait des siennes. Une fermeture complete et un relancement du client regla le problème.

----------


## airOne

> Est-ce que pour certains le clic pour choisir une cible ne fonctionnait plus hier, j'ai eu beau chercher dans tous mes paramètres, rien a faire, impossible de cliquer sur un ennemi. Obliger de mettre la sélection de cible et cible suivante sur 2 des boutons de ma souris pour pouvoir enfin attaquer un mob !


Ca m'arrive souvent, j'ai peut-être remarqué que c'était lié au fait que je fais très souvent des retours sur le bureau. Lorsque tu as ce bug essaie de faire jeu-bureau-jeu, ça devrait rentrer dans l'ordre.

----------


## Yeuss

Pour une guilde à majorité de canadiens, un caribou serait l'enblème idéal, mais il n'y en a pas dans la liste.

Ce vote est un échec  ::ninja::

----------


## Antarion

159 ---> 17 (35%)  :Cigare: 

Castor  ::wub::

----------


## CzB

Salut à tous !

Fidèle lecteur du mag et lecteur régulier du forum, je vous rejoindrai peut-être bientôt dans la guilde en espérant retrouver la bonne ambiance canardpc. 

Petite question (bête?) concernant l'emblème pourquoi y a pas un canard ?

----------


## Drayke

> Salut à tous !
> 
> Fidèle lecteur du mag et lecteur régulier du forum, je vous rejoindrai peut-être bientôt dans la guilde en espérant retrouver la bonne ambiance canardpc. 
> 
> Petite question (bête?) concernant l'emblème pourquoi y a pas un canard ?


Bon sang mais c'est bien sûr ! Pourquoi on met pas un canard ?!

Ah oui, parce qu'il n'y en a pas dans les emblèmes mis à disposition.  :Emo:

----------


## Zepolak

> mes yeux brûlent !!! fondent !!! 
> Attention, les canards ne sont pas hyper tolérants avec l'orthographe !
> tu n'arranges pas forcément ton cas


Voici un excellent exemple des situations où je pense que certains Canards voient la paille dans l'oeil du voisin mais pas la poutre dans le leur...

----------


## Gordor

> Voici un excellent exemple des situations où je pense que certains Canards voient la paille dans l'oeil du voisin mais pas la poutre dans le leur...


faudra m'expliquer ... Mais si tu le dis, je vais te croire.

----------


## CzB

Ah je pensais qu'on pouvait les dessiner avec un outil in game. Une telle fonction serait sympa parceque la majorité est quand même bien moches !

----------


## Drayke

> Ah je pensais qu'on pouvait les dessiner avec un outil in game. Une telle fonction serait sympa parceque la majorité sont quand même bien moches !


Ouais, entièrement d'accord, mais d'un autre côté imagine les débordements qui pourraient découler d'un système pareil.  ::):

----------


## Kayato

> faudra m'expliquer ... Mais si tu le dis, je vais te croire.


Majuscule ? Ponctuation ?




> Ouais, entièrement d'accord, mais d'un autre côté imagine les débordements qui pourraient découler d'un système pareil.


Effectivement, mais avec la modération made in Anet ca ferait du ménage.

----------


## Gordor

Entre Majuscule, ponctuation (qui peuvent s'expliquer car je tape le plus souvent depuis un iphone qui n'aide pas vraiment à la saisie) et ça : 




> e bonjour a tous, voila je me permet d’écrire ce mess car il y a eu un énorme mal entendue et je tiens absolument a me justifier...
> 
> Hier j'ai postuler pour faire partie de votre guilde, car après que Arzaniss, au boulot mes bien fait bavez sur les combat que vous meniez et l'ambiance qui y régner au sein de la guilde, et la maniére dont vous jouer tous ensembles, ma parut un très bon moyen de parfaire ma façon de jouer et de rencontrez de nouvelle personne au sein du jeux avec qui passez de bonne soirée.
> J'ai donc ete sur le forum pour faire ma demande comme me l'avait indiquer les collègues, et la un grand vide... Je ne savais absolument pas quoi écrire, j'ai donc rechercher la demande de Arzaniss et fait un copier/coller pour m'en servir comme model, et la modifier a ma sauce ( je tiens a pressier que jetait a la fois sur Guilde, Skype, et le forum ), malheureusement je me suis tromper dans tout ce brouha et j'ai valider le post sans même prendre le temps de changer quoi que ce soit...
> 
> Je tiens donc a m’excusez auprès de certaine personne ( surtout aupres de Arza ) car ce n’était absolument pas mon intentions de blesser ou de me servir de t-elle ou t-elle personne pour faire partie de cette équipe, bien au contraire !!!


Enfin bon, vous devez surement être totalement irréprochable !

Et ma remarque visait à l'avertir (et n'avait rien d'agressive comparée aux autres remarques qui ont suivies) plutôt qu'à le tacler.

----------


## Kayato

Non mais moi je ne fais que t'expliquer. J'ai déjà pris des points pour ça  :;):

----------


## Hem

Plus de licorne ou de pieuvre?

Le dindon vaincra!

----------


## Drayke

> Effectivement, mais avec la modération made in Anet ca ferait du ménage.


Des guildes entières permaban  :Bave:

----------


## Hem

> Des guildes entières permaban


Ca à déjà commencé, j'ai plus de guilde depuis hier è_é

----------


## Gordor

> Bon, quelqu'un est-il capable de me filer un screenshot de l'armure lourde de guilde ? 
> Vu que c'est un espèce de "set" qui, j'imagine, une fois ouvert génère toutes les pièces d'armure, on peut pas la prévisualiser.
> 
> Ca serait super chouette histoire de voir si je claque mon PO ou pas


Et sinon, personne ?

----------


## Dragonlord

T'es viré enfaite , surprise  ::lol::  



 :tired:

----------


## Kayato

> Et sinon, personne ?


Attends de connaitre le choix de l'emblème  ::P:

----------


## Drayke

> Et sinon, personne ?


Dans ma tête ça appliquait simplement le logo de la guilde à l'armure pré-existante, donc je ne sais que répondre.

----------


## Kazael

Je trouve pas les infos sur les grades en page 1, chatiez moi :D

Edit : C'est bon j'ai trouvé, j'ai eu honte.

----------


## Gordor

Pour 1 PO, j'espère que c'est un peu plus que ça  ::): 
Mais merci quand même. J'arrive pas a trouver l'info sur le net.

----------


## Kayato

3ème ligne :sorslefouet:

Pour l'armure ce n'est pas que le logo il me semble. Par contre celui-ci est bien présent. Fais nous un retour Gordor si tu trouves des infos.

----------


## Say hello

> Pas. De. Castor. Pitié. Merci.


On peut procéder autrement pour éliminer le castor.

Ok il a plus de votes que les autres éléments individuellement, mais sur le total de vote, combien de votes ne sont pas pour le castor ?  ::ninja::

----------


## SetaSensei

Rassurez vous pour le castor : nous en sommes au 2eme vote, c'est à dire la sélection des 5 autres finalistes.
Demain il y aura un autre vote pour les 10 emblèmes présélectionnées (5 d'hier et 5 d'aujourd'hui).

Et on sélectionnera l'emblème qui aura la majorité absolue, quitte à faire un autre tour avec celles ayant le plus de vote.

----------


## Dragonlord

> On peut procéder autrement pour éliminer le castor.
> 
> Ok il a plus de votes que les autres éléments individuellement, mais sur le total de vote, combien de votes ne sont pas pour le castor ?


Tu bosse pour les sondages du gouvernement toi ?  :tired:

----------


## Say hello

> Tu bosse pour les sondages du gouvernement toi ?


Je bosse pour qu'on n'ait pas l'air con avec nos fort en RvR.  ::ninja::

----------


## Drayke

> Je bosse pour qu'on ait pas l'air con avec nos fort en RvR.


Quoiqu'on fasse, on aura l'air con. Je rappelle que quoiqu'il arrive, le logo sera rose, et si possible dans un coeur.

----------


## SetaSensei

Oui mais est-il préférable d'avoir l'air con avec un castor ou des tentacules ?

Répondez.

----------


## Say hello

:Emo:

----------


## Maderone

Non Say Hello, ton emblème est trop classe pour nous, en plus ça respire le sérieux. Non et non.  ::):

----------


## Drayke

C'est clair, on dirait un truc pour une communauté respectable.

----------


## Zepolak

Classe le logo de Say Hello.

----------


## Say hello

C'était une manière de lui rendre un dernier hommage.  :Emo:

----------


## Tynril

> Non Say Hello, ton emblème est trop classe pour nous, en plus ça respire le sérieux. Non et non.


Ouais mais la même en rose, déjà, ça serait pas mal. Mais c'est vrai que personne ne peut nier la grâce d'un majestueux volatile palmé.

----------


## Zepolak

Rien n'empêche Seta de rajouter des logos repêchés si le lobbying est sérieux  ::trollface::

----------


## Shura80

> Classe le logo de Say Hello.


Idem !
Et puis bon tout canard que nous sommes, on est respectable quand même hein. Enfin au moins sur certaines choses  ::P:

----------


## Raymonde

C'est pas un canard, berk berk

----------


## Bazlnga

C'est quoi cette fascination pour le rose ? 

Vous vous baladiez dans les robes de votre mère avec ses haut talons quand vous étiez gosses ou quoi ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Gordor

oui pourquoi ? pas toi ?

----------


## Drayke

> C'est quoi cette fascination pour le rose ? 
> 
> Vous vous baladiez dans les robes de votre mère avec ses haut talons quand vous étiez gosses ou quoi ?


Disons qu'on n'a pas de problèmes d'identité et qu'on peut donc porter du rose sans pour autant s'assimiler à des travestis.

Et toi ?

----------


## Bazlnga

> Disons qu'on n'a pas de problèmes d'identité et qu'on peut donc porter du rose sans pour autant s'assimiler à des travestis.
> 
> Et toi ?


Je trouve ça juste tristounet si c'est encore une fois associé à un fond noir/gris comme pour les bannières précédentes  :Emo:  (il me semble, j'avoue ne pas y avoir prêté une très grande attention).

Puis bon, c'est aussi devenu un peu ringard dans le contexte "Wesh regardez, on a le sens de l'autodérision, on est des oufs"  ::P:

----------


## Raymonde

Le poulpe en rouge, il serait magnifique

Mais une grenouille rouge, ce serait encore mieux (comme les hyleks, je suis fan je veux jouer cette race !)

----------


## Drayke

> Je trouve ça juste tristounet si c'est encore une fois associé à un fond noir/gris comme pour les bannières précédentes  (il me semble, j'avoue ne pas y avoir prêté une très grande attention).
> 
> Puis bon, c'est aussi devenu un peu ringard dans le contexte "Wesh regardez, on a le sens de l'autodérision, on est des oufs"


Ca ne répond pas à ma question  ::ninja::

----------


## Zepolak

Ah oui, les frogs, pour le coup, ça deviendrait une vraie ménagerie tout en affichant bien le côté franchouillard que la fleur de lys exagère un peu.

----------


## Thorkel

> Ca ne répond pas à ma question


Depuis quand les canards répondent ils aux questions?  :;):

----------


## Drayke

Vu comme ça... Cela dit il n'y a pas que des frogs dans la communauté CPC.

---------- Post added at 17h38 ---------- Previous post was at 17h38 ----------




> Depuis quand les canards répondent ils aux questions?


Tiens je me boirais bien un café.  ::ninja::

----------


## Thorkel

> Vu comme ça... Cela dit il n'y a pas que des frogs dans la communauté CPC.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 17h38 ---------- Previous post was at 17h38 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Tiens je me boirais bien un café.


C'est bien ce qui me semblait....avec deux sucres pour moi si possible ^^

----------


## Maderone

Tien d'ailleurs je relance le sujet du trésor de guilde. Je comprends bien l'intérêt d'avoir un espace pour que les golds soient safe. Sauf que le trésor est deux fois plus grand que la caisse, et qu'il est rempli de choses dont tout le monde pourrait se servir. C'est quoi l'intérêt ? 
On doit mp les animateur ? "Bon alors, je voudrais 10 tarte flambé, 5 bananes, 3 gateaux, asap merci". Surtout que y'a pratiquement que des craft de cuistot.

----------


## Zepolak

Mais faut demander aux gens pourquoi ils mettent ça dedans !

Et sinon, avant de savoir lequel est le plus petit, il faut attendre la dernière recherche en architecture, dont la description n'est pas claire.

----------


## SetaSensei

Sous sectionnera ?
Sous sectionnera pas ?




> On attend encore un peu pour voir si on fait ou pas une sous section.


Voilà voilà.  ::ninja::

----------


## Drayke

> Sous sectionnera ?
> Sous sectionnera pas ?
> 
> 
> 
> Voilà voilà.


Bon ben effectivement on a eu des nouvelles  ::ninja::

----------


## Gordor

De la news bien fraiche !  ::):

----------


## Say hello

C'est parce que ça doit influencer au niveau du chou rouge.

----------


## Drlecteur

Bonjour, 
je suis pas dans la guilde[et j'ai mp un animateur pour y remedier  :B): ], mais je voulais juste dire un truc sur le fameux castor:
Perso, dans ce castor, je vois un nazi a petite moustache faire un salut bien connu.. 
Oui, je sais, je suis pas bien  :tired:

----------


## Myron

> http://uppix.net/0/6/4/754723968384d...2c5a13d3d8.png


Un homme de gout.

----------


## Say hello

> Bonjour, 
> je suis pas dans la guilde[et j'ai mp un animateur pour y remedier ], mais je voulais juste dire un truc sur le fameux castor:
> Perso, dans ce castor, je vois un nazi a petite moustache faire un salut bien connu.. 
> Oui, je sais, je suis pas bien


Son nom de code sur mumble c'était "le castor nazi".  ::ninja:: 

---------- Post added at 19h07 ---------- Previous post was at 19h07 ----------




> Un homme de gout.


 :Cigare:

----------


## Jirayazz

Bonsoir,

Il restera de la place sur mumble ce soir pour un noobzorgardienfraichementquatrevingt  ?

----------


## Zepolak

> Bonsoir,
> 
> Il restera de la place sur mumble ce soir pour un noobzorgardienfraichementquatrevingt  ?


T'es le bienvenu sur mumble ! Après, y a plein de chans, faut pas se perdre  ::ninja::

----------


## Bino

Bonsoir,

Un petit post car il parait que je suis tellement actif sur le forum que je ne peux même pas MP Zepolak pour lui graisser la pate de canard afin de rester dans la guilde  ::): 

A bientôt IG
Carcol.

----------


## Drayke

> Bonsoir,
> 
> Un petit post car il parait que je suis tellement actif sur le forum que je ne peux même pas MP Zepolak pour lui graisser la pate de canard afin de rester dans la guilde 
> 
> A bientôt IG
> Carcol.


Je crains qu'il ne t'en faille un second  ::ninja::

----------


## Bino

Je viens de le remarquer... J'avais espéré que mes posts dans la section Starcraft 2 puissent faire le café, mais en fait,... rien à voir  ::):

----------


## Rùman

Le castor me fait bien rire, j'espère qu'on le gardera.

----------


## gnouman

P'tain mais laissé notre castor rose tranquille!  :Emo: 

Je veux pas d'un emblème a la con kikoo-lol, j'veux notre castor et ROSE! (ou un lapin!)  ::(:

----------


## Godmichou

Ou une boooonne chopine de lait-fraise tagada !

----------


## Louis X

Je vois des réticents au castor alors que c'est une bête super classe et un symbole héraldique, qui plus est.  :;): 

http://www.erudit.org/culture/cd1035...453/8136ac.pdf

----------


## Gordor

J'ai entendu parlé de l'astuce de passer dans les brumes pour se TP à l'arche.
Du coup j'ai essayé : aller dans les brumes/quitter les brumes. Et je me retrouve au point de départ ...
Ça a changé ou j'ai rien compris ??

----------


## Zepolak

> Je vois des réticents au castor alors que c'est une bête super classe et un symbole héraldique, qui plus est. 
> 
> http://www.erudit.org/culture/cd1035...453/8136ac.pdf


Ah ben oui. Des Canards qui traînerait dans le commerce de la fourrure, c'est tout de suite plus évident.

Je veux pas  ::(: 

 ::'(:

----------


## gnouman

> J'ai entendu parlé de l'astuce de passer dans les brumes pour se TP à l'arche.
> Du coup j'ai essayé : aller dans les brumes/quitter les brumes. Et je me retrouve au point de départ ...
> Ça a changé ou j'ai rien compris ??


T'as rien compris!  ::P: 

Une fois dans les brumes tu prend le portail pour l'arche.

----------


## Ananas

> votez pour l'ananas ! Stout !


This  :Cigare: 

Je sais j'ai 4 pages de retard, mais je pouvais pas laisser passer ça.

----------


## Say hello

> Je vois des réticents au castor alors que c'est une bête super classe et un symbole héraldique, qui plus est. 
> 
> http://www.erudit.org/culture/cd1035...453/8136ac.pdf


Moi j'aime pas la culture.

----------


## Madval

Je trouve enfin 5 min entre les bibs de mes filles pour dire : à voté ! (Enfin si c'est bien passé avec ma tablette...).
D'ailleurs j'aime bien les couleurs noirs et rouge et tiens rien à voir mais un des symboles la, l'ours, on dirait le symbole du Big Show pour ceux qui connaissent :-)  
Bonne soirée ! :-)

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Le problème avec le castor c'est que les gens vont vraiment penser qu'on est canadiens.  ::|: 
En même temps on s'en fout de ce que les gens pensent.  :<_<: 

J'ai voté pour la tête de Moa. Il a une tronche de fouteur de merde.

----------


## Nessou

J'ai voté Fleur de Lys, symbole de la royauté française.  :Cigare:

----------


## Maximelene

> Le problème avec le castor c'est que les gens vont vraiment penser qu'on est canadiens.


C'est déjà le cas. Paraît qu'on gagne en WvW que parce qu'on a plus de 50% (voire 80% selon les sources) de canadiens.

Ou plus de 80% de chômeurs. Encore une fois, ça dépend des sources.

----------


## Say hello

Alors je propose un concept pour "ne pas nuire à l'expérience des mauvais en RvR" : couper les serveurs Anet européens de minuit à 10h GMT.  :Cigare:

----------


## Koops

Je propose la feuille d'érable comme emblème.

Poussons la blague jusqu'au bout :D

----------


## Maximelene

> Alors je propose un concept pour "ne pas nuire à l'expérience des mauvais en RvR" : couper les serveurs Anet européens de minuit à 10h GMT.


C'est sérieusement ce que certains demandent. Bloquer la capture de points pendant la nuit.

----------


## Say hello

Alors que c'est ridicule..
Et de quelle heure à quelle il faudrait bloquer sans favoriser ou ou 2 pays d'une ou 2 heure et en défavoriser d'autres ? Je parie que les propositions sont en écho des pays des plaignants.
Et comment feraient les russes qui jouent contre les européens...  :tired:

----------


## Hasunay

La guerre c'est dur, la guerre c'est sanglant mais ... on arrête de se battre après minuit parce que faut pas déconner quand même XD 

Franchement je pense que de toutes façon ils auraient trouvé autre chose pour essayer de démontrer qu'ils sont pas nuls, le coup du " les Vizuniens ne sont pas fort ce sont juste un tas de chômeur québécois" c'est le truc du moment; mais au final leur vrai problème c'est surtout le manque d'organisation. Moi quand je roule avec les canard en rvr j'ai toujours la larme à l'oeil quand on défonce une armée numériquement supérieur :D

----------


## trex

Et ouais ! Mon premier donjon full CPC  :;):  Ça fait plaisir ! L'Etreinte du chagrin en mode histoire est donc réglé
Un merci donc à : Shurin, Tanaelle, Fenn Wick et Flibushtache, notre charr en rose souvent à terre !
Il nous a inspiré de nombreuses phrases étonnante, comme "Flibu a un vrai Charr a(c) terre". 
Désolé de ne pas pouvoir (processeur qui ne suit pas) venir sous mumble avec vous. Du coup j'étais de temps en temps à l’écart du groupe et comprenais à retardement la stratégie de combat à adopter comme pour le dernier boss (

Spoiler Alert! 


super bidon ce boss d'ailleurs

)

----------


## Flibustache

C'était sympa, j'ai du finir à terre une bonne trentaine de fois. Bon faut comprendre les mobs, ils focussent le plus gros DPS, voilà tout.  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

T'es si gros que ça ?

----------


## Godmichou

Mais sans blaguer on m'a déjà wispé pour savoir si nos lead étaient québécois. Bref le choix de l emblême n'est pas évident, il y en a pas mal de jolis.

----------


## SetaSensei

Je me suis connecté 2 minutes hier après 1h du mat' et ce que j'ai lu sur le chan de guilde était que les Milleniums avaient migré en masse sur Vizunah.

C'est serious ou pas ?

----------


## lordsupra

Beh c'est toujours l'histoire de la guilde consacrée au streaming et ouvert à tous ceux qui suivent ces streams non ?

----------


## Kayato

Non. Il s'agit juste des gens qui suivent le stream Millenium. Par contre ils sont peut être plus nombreux que les Millenium Old School qui eux sont sur Pierre Arborea. Enfin rien de positif pour nos files d'attente en perspective.

----------


## airOne

De là à dire que c'est stratégique de leur part... :conspiration:

----------


## Gordor

> T'as rien compris! 
> 
> Une fois dans les brumes tu prend le portail pour l'arche.


Ok... Sauf que le seul portail que je vois se trouve au nord en montant en haut d'une "tour" et je pense que c'est le portail WvW. Y'en a un autre ?
Ou alors je dois faire l'événement d'initiation avant ?

----------


## SetaSensei

> Ok... Sauf que le seul portail que je vois se trouve au nord en montant en haut d'une "tour" et je pense que c'est le portail WvW. Y'en a un autre ?
> Ou alors je dois faire l'événement d'initiation avant ?


T'es pas obligé e faire les events d'initiation je crois. Mais faut aller parler à un PNJ en haut d'escaliers au Nord pour avoir accès aux brumes complètes.

----------


## Zepolak

> De là à dire que c'est stratégique de leur part... :conspiration:


Non mais faut se mettre à leur place. Le stream, ça n'apporte qu'une chose : des spectateurs et des thunes. 

Si pour rameuter des spectateurs, il suffit de dire : 'venez dans notre guilde [au nom prestigieux] sur Vizunah', y a un paquet de gens qui vont le faire.

Et sinon, quand tu fais un programme, tu penses que pour avoir des spectateurs, faut streamer de la victoire, ou de la défaite ? 

Bref, Vizunah, choix évident.

 ::|:

----------


## Gordor

> T'es pas obligé e faire les events d'initiation je crois. Mais faut aller parler à un PNJ en haut d'escaliers au Nord pour avoir accès aux brumes complètes.


Haaaaaaa je ne suis donc pas tout à fait dans les brumes !!!!
Merci

----------


## airOne

> Non mais faut se mettre à leur place. Le stream, ça n'apporte qu'une chose : des spectateurs et des thunes. 
> 
> Si pour rameuter des spectateurs, il suffit de dire : 'venez dans notre guilde [au nom prestigieux] sur Vizunah', y a un paquet de gens qui vont le faire.
> 
> Et sinon, quand tu fais un programme, tu penses que pour avoir des spectateurs, faut streamer de la victoire, ou de la défaite ? 
> 
> Bref, Vizunah, choix évident.


Combien de spectateurs sur leur stream? 20, 50 ? Pour une poignée d'euros, ils font chier une grosse partie du serveur.

----------


## Troma

Hum... a la base j'avais insisté auprès de Zerh (ami Exode donc) pour qu'il vienne jouer, mais je ne m'attendais pas à ça  ::(:  

et sinon c'est plutot de l'ordre de 1000-1500 pour son stream GW2 airOne (enfin ça dépend de l'horaire je dirai). Il faut que je discute avec lui.

----------


## Hasunay

C'est cool on va pouvoir mieux faire connaissance avec la file d'attente :D

----------


## Troma

Respirez mes amis, Zerh a bien calculé le truc :

[10:15] <[M]Zerh> 50% de la guilde sont d'autres serveurs
[10:15] <troma> tu utilises le guildage hors serv donc
[10:16] <[M]Zerh> oui
[10:16] <troma> impec, je leur transmet

----------


## Agathia

D'ailleurs au niveau du WvWvW, il y a une rotation des serveurs opposés? Ou les deux pauvres serveurs en face sont condamnés à tout jamais? Ça serait bien con parce qu'au final ça provoquera un exode de joueur dégoûté de se faire rouler dessus quoiqu'il arrive... Les gens ne créeraient des persos que sur les serveurs déjà gagnant... Bonjour la merde dans quelques temps.

----------


## Kayato

Il y a bien une rotation. Mais quand t'es tout en haut du classement il faut perdre pour voir de nouveaux ennemis. Et pour le moment nos 3 serveurs que l'on rencontrent on l'air de rouler sur leurs ennemis. On est donc pour le moment condamner à les affronter.

----------


## airOne

On sait combien il y a de temps d'attente sur les autres serveurs français ?

----------


## TheMothMan

Je suis sur Roche de l'augure j'ai pas encore été beaucoup en WvW, 3 fois seulement en début de soirée, avec maximum 15 à 20 minutes d'attente.
Mais ça a peut être évolué depuis.

----------


## Agathia

Bon et cette sous section alors  ::ninja:: 

Entre le PvP de tournoi, les différentes classes, les builds et compagnie... Je me retiens d'en parler sur ce topic  :Emo:

----------


## SetaSensei

> Bon et cette sous section alors 
> 
> Entre le PvP de tournoi, les différentes classes, les builds et compagnie... Je me retiens d'en parler sur ce topic


Page précédente.  ::(:

----------


## Raymonde

Bah sinon suffit de faire migrer tous les CPC sur un autre serveur comme pierre arboreah ou le ptit dernier  ::P:

----------


## Agathia

> Page précédente.


C'était juste pour rappeler qu'il y a une forte demande pour ça  ::ninja:: 

Pas taper m'sieur le modo  :Emo:

----------


## Tynril

> Bah sinon suffit de faire migrer tous les CPC sur un autre serveur comme pierre arboreah ou le ptit dernier


Tout Grand Cross du coup, ça risque d'être problématique. Et comme les victoires viennent de Grand Cross, et que les gens suivent les victoires, ça risque de ne pas résoudre le problème. Non, la vraie solution c'est de perdre en boucle jusqu'aux migrations payantes.  ::trollface::

----------


## Skiant

> Bah sinon suffit de faire migrer tous les CPC sur un autre serveur comme pierre arboreah ou le ptit dernier


Et toute l'ally Grand Cross nous suit ?
Rien qu'avec Grand Cross, on a déjà de quoi remplir toutes les maps de W3...




> Non, la vraie solution c'est de perdre en boucle jusqu'aux migrations payantes.


 ::o:  ::o:  ::o:  ::o: 
MAIS CARREMENT§§§

----------


## SetaSensei

Plus qu'une heure avant la fermeture du 2eme vote pour l'emblème de guilde.  ::trollface::

----------


## Raymonde

can't ... wait ...

----------


## Zepolak

> Respirez mes amis, Zerh a bien calculé le truc :
> 
> [10:15] <[M]Zerh> 50% de la guilde sont d'autres serveurs
> [10:15] <troma> tu utilises le guildage hors serv donc
> [10:16] <[M]Zerh> oui
> [10:16] <troma> impec, je leur transmet


Merci bien Troma !

----------


## Setzer

> J'ai voté Fleur de Lys, symbole de la royauté française.




 ::siffle::

----------


## Antarion

> Plus qu'une heure avant la fermeture du 2eme vote pour l'emblème de guilde.


Castor powaaa  :Emo:   ::wub::

----------


## canope

J'ai une question par rapport à notre alliance. Dans Wow, nous étions souvent en alliance l'été avec d'autres guildes pour rester au top et toujours avancer dans le contenue pv. Pour ça nous avions canal spécial alliance très pratique à la fois pour mettre en place les groupes, et aussi pour apprendre à connaitre les personnes avec qui on allait jouer.
Là je ne connais quasi aucun WL ou autres et je ne pense pas être le seul. 
Est ce qu'un tel canal existe dans gw2 dont je n'aurais pas connaissance? Est ce possible d'en mettre un en place? ça ferait bcp de flood j'imagine mais suffit de pas le mettre dans la meme fenetre que le /g  ::):

----------


## Kayato

Malheureusement non. Pour le moment le seul moyen de communiquer est notre TS d'alliance où les animateurs/leaders 3W CPC font le relais.

----------


## Gordor

A priori Arenanet est en train de bosser sur les files d'attente WvW qui sont buggées et sur la problématique des prises de positions aux heures ou peu de joueurs ne dorment pas : 
http://www.guildwars2journal.com/_/n...k-matches-r217

----------


## Maximelene

> A priori Arenanet est en train de bosser sur les files d'attente WvW qui sont buggées et sur la problématique des prises de positions aux heures ou peu de joueurs ne dorment pas : 
> http://www.guildwars2journal.com/_/n...k-matches-r217





> Telling people they cant play during certain hours of the day is just not an option. Not everybody has a day job with 9-5 hours and can be on during prime time. Those people should be able to play anytime they want, just like the people who play during prime time.


 ::trollface::

----------


## SetaSensei

Election #2 fermée.

Je vous prépare les stats et les résultats.

----------


## Gordor

putain cette suite d'avatar me rend tout chose

----------


## Madvince

> A priori Arenanet est en train de bosser sur les files d'attente WvW qui sont buggées et sur la problématique des prises de positions aux heures ou peu de joueurs ne dorment pas : 
> http://www.guildwars2journal.com/_/n...k-matches-r217


Tiens, on passe des cycles de 24h aux cycles de 1 semaine dès vendredi. Et ce pour quelques semaines avant de passer au cycle de 2 semaines.

----------


## Shura80

> Telling people they cant play during certain hours of the day is just not an option. Not everybody has a day job with 9-5 hours and can be on during prime time. Those people should be able to play anytime they want, just like the people who play during prime time.


Ouf les canadiens chômeurs sont sauvés  ::P:

----------


## SetaSensei

*Résultats de la 2eme passe de l'élection de l'emblème de guilde.*

Premièrement, les stats :

125 votants :
100 français13 belges3 suisses (je ne m'en lasse pas)3 américainset toujours les sans amis plus 1 qui n'a pas de drapal : canadien (c'est peut être lui qui claim tous les forts la nuit  ::o:  ),  anglais, luxembourgeois, norvégien et portugais

Et les résultats sont :

*Victoire sans appel avec 59 voies (soit 47% des votes)* :


*Deuxième loin derrière avec 24 voies* :


*Troisièmes ex aequos avec 16 voies* :
 

*Quatrième avec 14 voies* :


*Cinquièmes ex aequos avec 13 voies* :
 

Le castor semble autant aimé que haït parmi les canards.

A suivre, le prochain vote reprenant les 2 tops 5 des précédentes élections.

La licorne sera-t-elle plus forte que le castor ?
Le hentai sera-t-il le plus fort ?

La suite au prochain match !

----------


## Hasunay

Gloire au Saint Castor nazi ! 


Moi j'avais voté pour la tortue :D

----------


## Thorkel

C'est Castor PC en fait.....


/me sors

----------


## Raymonde

> 3 suisses (je ne m'en lasse pas)


Yo, ca va l'chalet ?

Noooooon reprends les 3 premiers choix, ya la grenouille en 3ème position  :Emo:

----------


## Hem

Comment ça mon dindon finit qu'en deuxième?! è_é

----------


## Raymonde

Le castor à mon avis il est too mainstream, ya la moitié des guildes mondiales qui vont l'utiliser.

Alors que cette petite grenouille, si sobre et classe, pourrait nous représenter avec intelligence et simplicité. Le point commun, c'est que les canards et les grenouilles fréquentent les mêmes mares  ::unsure::

----------


## Tynril

Je trouve que le castor nazi a un bon potentiel de taunt en WvWvW.

----------


## Maderone

Je n'arrive pas à comprendre pourquoi les gens veulent fermer les serveurs la nuit. Statistiquement on a tous le même serveur, on a le même nombre de chômeurs, le même nombre de personne travaillant le jour par exemple, ou d'étudiants... Etc.
Donc si à 15h on se retrouve à 100v100v100, la nuit on se retrouvera à 30V30V30. C'est pour tout le monde la même histoire. Y'a pas un serveur qui a plus de gens jouant la nuit que d'autres. 

Et par exemple pour le problème des russes, bah je ne vois pas non plus où il est, le problème. Leur temps de jeu sur les serveurs sera statistiquement le même que nous. Par exemple, quand ils joueront de 2h à 6h pendant qu'on dort, nous on jouera de 21h à 2h pendant qu'ils ne sont pas là. (Je ne connais pas réellement la différence, donc les chiffres sont au pif). Fin c'est le même rapport, les russes ne sont pas des surhommes, le temps où ils jouent pendant que nous ne sommes pas là, c'est du temps où l'on jouera pendant qu'ils ne sont pas là. 

Donc voilà, c'est quoi le réel argument pour vouloir arrêter les serveur la nuit?

----------


## SetaSensei

*Attention, 3eme tour de l'élection !*

http://freeonlinesurveys.com/app/sho...11325&new=true

Cette fois ci, vous avez le droit de choisir 3 emblèmes.

Je rappelle 2 choses :
L'élection se fera à la majorité.Dans le cas contraire, on refera un tour avec choix unique.

Les résultats ne sont pas visibles pour éviter les bourrages d'urnes.
L'ordre d'affichage est aléatoire.

Allez, on vote pour ses préférés.

----------


## Tynril

A voté ! Putain, c'est autrement plus poignant que les élections américaines.

----------


## Maximelene

> Y'a pas un serveur qui a plus de gens jouant la nuit que d'autres.


Va en WvW à 4h du matin, et dis nous qu'on ne joue pas plus que les serveurs d'en face  :;):

----------


## Shurin

> Donc voilà, c'est quoi le réel argument pour vouloir arrêter les serveur la nuit?


Ils se font déboiter.

----------


## Dar

> Y'a pas un serveur qui a plus de gens jouant la nuit que d'autres.


 ::trollface:: 

---------- Post added at 11h57 ---------- Previous post was at 11h56 ----------




> Ils se font déboiter.


 ::trollface::

----------


## Zepolak

La castor, ça me fait vraiment chier.
Ce post est à prendre au premier degré le plus pur.
 ::(:

----------


## Aubépine

Mais grave, franchement, le castor ça craint  :Emo:

----------


## Shura80

A voté !
Et pas pour le castor même si je ne me fais guère d'illusion...

----------


## Raymonde

Pareil je l'aime pas du tout ce castor, même si je me plierai au choix de la majorité.

----------


## ouk

Fallait pas la jouer démocratique dans ce cas  ::P:

----------


## mikelion

Tin j'ai voté trop tard ! Du coup le lion n'est pas retenu.

----------


## Wid

Votez tentacules, votez Poulpe !

----------


## Maderone

> Va en WvW à 4h du matin, et dis nous qu'on ne joue pas plus que les serveurs d'en face





> Ils se font déboiter.


Faut relativiser je pense. Ça fait deux semaines qu'on roule sur tout le monde à partir du reset à 1h du matin. Moi personnellement je vais pas rester 3h en 3W à partir d'une heure du matin alors en face ils sont tellement bon qu'ils font quasiment du spawnkill. Dans ce cas, je vais me coucher. Ça n'amuse et intéresse personne. Donc bon, c'est un peu faussé comme argument.


Edit : sinon je passe un message de manifestation contre le castor-nazi. Canards, ne laissons pas le castor gagner ! Mais vu le succès qu'il semble recevoir d'une partie (douteuse) de la communauté, nous risquerions de perdre si nous nous éparpillons ! Je propose donc parmis les 3 votes possible de voter au moins une fois pour la licorne-vampire (celle avec la dent) afin d'avoir au cas où un emblème digne de notre statut qui se lèvera contre ce rongeur alacon.

----------


## Shurin

Plus sérieusement, si le castor passe je bute un bébé phoque par heure jusqu'à ce que les animateurs cèdent.

----------


## Karnus

> Je trouve que le castor nazi a un bon potentiel de taunt en WvWvW.


Oh oui, ça serait tellement drôle que toutes les guildes passent au castor un soir, l'histoire de 24h. La gueule des deux autres serveurs au réveil en voyant des castors partout.

----------


## Caf

> Oh oui, ça serait tellement drôle que toutes les guildes passent au castor un soir, l'histoire de 24h. La gueule des deux autres serveurs au réveil en voyant des castors partout. 
> 
> http://cdn.memegenerator.net/instanc...x/26685661.jpg


 ::trollface::

----------


## Agathia

Pareil pour le castor, je trouve ça moyen, c'est un peu l’emblème sur-utilisé pour taunt en raid. Comme la licorne. C'est beaucoup trop mainstream.  ::P: 

Je dis ça sérieusement en plus  :Emo:

----------


## Zepolak

Entre peste et choléra, je préfère la licorne, au moins c'est l'emblème qu'avait choisi Arkane  :Emo: 

Après, c'est vrai que les deux sont sur-utilisés et c'est bien dommage.

----------


## SetaSensei

Non mais après les votes, rien ne nous (les animateurs) empêche de faire nos gros dictateurs et de choisir l'emblème qu'on veut.

C'est juste pour vous donner l'illusion d'avoir le choix.

 ::trollface::

----------


## canope

Franchement le castor...sortez le quoi!!
Je veux pas de ça sur mon avatar! ça craint trop et on n'aura aucune originalité!
Faut se démarquer un peu les gens  ::):

----------


## Maximelene

> Faut relativiser je pense. Ça fait deux semaines qu'on roule sur tout le monde à partir du reset à 1h du matin. Moi personnellement je vais pas rester 3h en 3W à partir d'une heure du matin alors en face ils sont tellement bon qu'ils font quasiment du spawnkill. Dans ce cas, je vais me coucher. Ça n'amuse et intéresse personne. Donc bon, c'est un peu faussé comme argument.


Non non, c'est comme ça depuis le début : on est *beaucoup plus* qu'eux en 3W la nuit. Faut pas se faire d'illusion, c'est la vérité.

Et les statistiques, ça nécessite que la population soit uniformément répartie sur tous les serveurs. Et on sait très bien que ça n'est pas le cas.

----------


## SetaSensei

Si ça peut vous rassurer : l'originalité n'est pas si mal en point dans le dernier sondage.

Ne perdez pas espoir.  ::):

----------


## Caf

> Si ça peut vous rassurer : l'originalité n'est pas si mal en point dans le dernier sondage.
> 
> Ne perdez pas espoir.


J'ai voté pour la tête de poulet, c'est ce qui se rapproche le plus du canard.  ::'(:

----------


## Antarion

> J'ai voté pour la tête de poulet, c'est ce qui se rapproche le plus du canard.


Pareil, a voté poulet.

(plus castor)

----------


## Myron

A voté Volatile aussi et tentacules avec le trident!

Mais pas castor!

Une fois de plus la Belgique est divisée! ^^

----------


## Fredk

Vive les ananas (histoire de scinder un peu plus le territoire belge) - merde il y a plus de fruit...  ::ninja::

----------


## asukamaru

l'poulpe bordel !

----------


## canope

J'ai voté le poulpe!
Je l'aime beaucoup avec ses yeux qui te regarde en face et qui on l'air de te diore "t'as vu comme je t'ai powned!"
Ils peuvent aussi vouloir dire dans certains cas "how can u be that strong???o_O"

----------


## Ananas

Faut clairement voter pour l'Ananas, c'est frais, c'est beau, c'est touchant et ça fait le bonheur de ces dames  ::trollface::

----------


## Raymonde

> Pareil, a voté poulet.
> 
> (plus castor)



Héhéhé la signature

Le poulpe a mon avis, c'est le seul qui a des chances d'être aussi utilisé que le castor.

Croa Croa Croa Croa votez Croa

----------


## Hasunay

Vu que la tortue est parti j'ai voté la grenouille pissétoo !

----------


## Gordor

personne ne parle de celui la : 



Alors qu'il est quand même choupinounet tout plein

----------


## Raymonde

C'est vrai que ça pourrait presque ressembler a une grenouille. Une grenouille obèse ...

----------


## Gordor

vu qu'on ne voit pas le nombre de votes après avoir voté, je pense que les animateurs vont jouer leur gros dictateur et truquer les votes ! bande de vendus !

----------


## SetaSensei

Il n'y a que moi qui ait accès aux résultats.  ::trollface:: 

Et vu comment ça part, je suis persuadé qu'on va m'accuser de les truquer.  :tired:

----------


## gmwakana

Le sondage est ouvert combien de temps?

----------


## Drayke

Le moa, le poulpe, et la licorne.

Le castor nazi ne passera pas par moi.

----------


## Gordor

juste comme ca, au sondage 2, j'ai voté le castor.
Hier je suis allé dans les brumes, j'ai vu le castor sur mon torse et mon dos ... bin c'est pas terrible
Donc je n'ai pas voté castor sur ce coup la  ::): 




> Il n'y a que moi qui ait accès aux résultats. 
> 
> Et vu comment ça part, je suis persuadé qu'on va m'accuser de les truquer.


Oui, tu seras toujours accusé de truquer les votes, donc tant qu'a faire, truque les !  ::):

----------


## Yro

Le dindon FTW !!  ::ninja::

----------


## Zepolak

Par contre, si le résultat des élections est un emblème qui n'est pas dans la liste des votes, ça risque de se voir  ::ninja::

----------


## Madval

A revoté les amis !  ::):

----------


## pikkpi

Revoté aussi  :;): 
L'ananas  ::'(:

----------


## Drayke

> Revoté aussi 
> L'ananas


Faut avouer que si on voulait de la merde, l'ananas est indétrônable.

----------


## Setzer

A voté \o/.

----------


## Gordor

Y'a un ananas ...
Sinon ca c'est mainstream mais ca reste aussi bien choupi, et je ne dis pas ca pour influencer qui que ce soit   ::):

----------


## sparouw

Autant le WvWvW est génial, autant, tout dépend de la population du serveur...

Je suis sur Mer de Jade, on a une petite guilde d'une 20ène de couillons. On s'était dit qu'on fera du RvR, mais force est de constater que depuis le départ de la grosse alliance, c'est devenu le grand n'importe quoi et on est toujours en sous nombre. Donc on mange des bus d'allemand imparables, personne ne renforce les tour/forts, personne ne défend, les gars assiègent sans engins,...

Maintenant, les gens commencent à migrer vers les "gros serveurs" et ça se connecte de moins en mois pour défendre en RvR car, il est vrai, c'est pas spécialement génial de se faire déboiter non stop.

Malheureusement, je ne pense pas qu'il existe de réel moyen de régler ce problème et ça me laisse dubitatif quand à l'avenir du mod sur les plus petit serveurs...

----------


## Fredk

> ...
> 
> Malheureusement, je ne pense pas qu'il existe de réel moyen de régler ce problème et ça me laisse dubitatif quand à l'avenir du mod sur les plus petit serveurs...


Si... Réduire le nombre de participants max, donc obliger les guildes/joueurs à se répartir ^^ Mais bon jouer sur des _maps_ vides ça doit pas le faire non plus.

----------


## Zepolak

> Autant le WvWvW est génial, autant, tout dépend de la population du serveur...
> 
> Je suis sur Mer de Jade, on a une petite guilde d'une 20ène de couillons. On s'était dit qu'on fera du RvR, mais force est de constater que depuis le départ de la grosse alliance, c'est devenu le grand n'importe quoi et on est toujours en sous nombre. Donc on mange des bus d'allemand imparables, personne ne renforce les tour/forts, personne ne défend, les gars assiègent sans engins,...
> 
> Maintenant, les gens commencent à migrer vers les "gros serveurs" et ça se connecte de moins en mois pour défendre en RvR car, il est vrai, c'est pas spécialement génial de se faire déboiter non stop.
> 
> Malheureusement, je ne pense pas qu'il existe de réel moyen de régler ce problème et ça me laisse dubitatif quand à l'avenir du mod sur les plus petit serveurs...


À l'heure actuelle, c'est un cycle vertueux ou vicieux, qui affecte tous les serveurs. 

Soit y a suffisamment de raisonnablement grosses guildes qui se sortent le doigts sur un serveur données pour obtenir quelque chose qui ressemble à du jeu organisé. Et tu rentres dans un cercle vertueux (qui peut éventuellement, comme on s'en rend compte sur Vizunah devenir vicieux sans qu'on y puisse rien faire). Soit, soit c'est le cercle vicieux que tu décris.

Mais à la base, faut juste 3-4 péquins qui se sortent les doigts et qui entraînent les autres. Des mecs comme Troma. N'importe qui peut être Troma. 

Spoiler Alert! 


Ou pas.



Et je dis à l'heure actuelle, mais ce sera vrai tout le temps. Là où Mike Fergusson a raison, c'est que le RvR sera ce que les gens en font. L'outil est là, imparfait, mais déjà très jouable. Reste aux joueurs d'en faire une réussite, ou un énième échec.

----------


## Madvince

C'était déjà le cas sur WAR (WOL devrais je dire) au bout d'un moment , surtout que c'était réparti en tiers de levels.
PS: faut en parler sur le topic WvW sinon on va se faire taper sur les doigts... ::trollface::

----------


## Marty

Le problème une fois que les changements de serveurs seront payants, c'est qu'il sera impossible de trahir son royaume ou de créer une nouvelle contrée séparatiste qui monte en puissance sur un petit serveur oublié de tous...  ::lol::

----------


## CrocodiX

Bravo

Longue vie à Vizunah !!!!

----------


## Fredk

Christ, s't'avec nos amis d'Québec ce beau succès.   ::ninja::

----------


## Thorkel

Rien à voir avec l'emblème mais d'après la page Facebook de GW2 le cap des 2 millions de ventes a été dépassé hier

----------


## Caf

Bon on est des canards ou on l'est pas ?!!!!!!!!!!
La tête de notre cousin le dindon est plus que requise !  :Cigare:

----------


## Ragondin

Dire que si Arena avait mis un lapin on aurait pas eut autant de bordel pour choisir un emblème... Au final, la conspiration des Canadiens se met en place et on va se retrouver avec un castor.

----------


## Madval

Alors ? Quel emblême ?  ::):  Bientot les résultats ?  ::):

----------


## SetaSensei

> Alors ? Quel emblême ?  Bientot les résultats ?


Demain à midi.  :tired:

----------


## Drayke

> Demain à midi.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

SI c'est le castor je...je...je serais pas content, na  :Emo:

----------


## SetaSensei

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/2f9efba...4fc6f0c304.jpg


Je laisse 24H de vote.

Faut bien que les canadiens - qui sont majoritaires sur notre serveur je rappelle - puissent voter.  ::ninja::

----------


## Drayke

> Je laisse 24H de vote.
> 
> Faut bien que les canadiens - qui sont majoritaires sur notre serveur je rappelle - puissent voter.


Il paraît qu'il y a des africains aussi maintenant, quoique je ne voie pas le rapport au niveau décalage horaire  :^_^:

----------


## sparouw

> À l'heure actuelle, c'est un cycle vertueux ou vicieux, qui affecte tous les serveurs. 
> 
> Soit y a suffisamment de raisonnablement grosses guildes qui se sortent le doigts sur un serveur données pour obtenir quelque chose qui ressemble à du jeu organisé. Et tu rentres dans un cercle vertueux (qui peut éventuellement, comme on s'en rend compte sur Vizunah devenir vicieux sans qu'on y puisse rien faire). Soit, soit c'est le cercle vicieux que tu décris.
> 
> Mais à la base, faut juste 3-4 péquins qui se sortent les doigts et qui entraînent les autres. Des mecs comme Troma. N'importe qui peut être Troma. 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui, c'est sur que le boulot de Troma est parfait, mais combien de gars comme lui? Moi perso, j'ai pas le temps de faire ça, ni même la légitimité. Je suis pas un gros joueur de MMO, j'ai aucune entrée dans le milieu donc difficile. Mais combien peuvent réellement le faire...

Après, je peux pas critiquer ça, je ne le fais pas moi même. Mais c'est vrai que ça démolis un truc qui aurait pu être vraiment énorme. Je dis aurais car finalement, ni les gros serveurs ni les plus petit n'en sortent gagnants. Pour les gros, ça arrive massivement donc difficile de se connecter, en face, ça fini par lâcher prise, donc finalement, plus trop de challenge. Pour les plus petits, plus de monde pour défendre et pis, personne pour coordonner le bouzin. Et ça fini par lâcher prise, parce qu’au final, c'est pas bien marrant de ramasser sans arrêt.

Au final, je finis toujours par monter un petit groupe pour titiller les arrières en dégommant des ravito et en volant les camps. Mais difficile de s’échapper quand en face, les gars te poursuivent à 3-4 fois ton nombre.

J'en fini par avoir un pincement au cœur à chaque lancement 3W, pas envie de revivre cette frustration et cette impression d'être un PNJ qu'on envois se faire later.

Avec évidement, toujours cet arrière gout dans la gorge du: "on aurais du aller sur Vizuna avec les canards". Mais comme certains avaient des potes sur Mer de Jade (qui eux ont migré avec l'alliance où sur Vizuna pour profiter un peu  :tired:  ).

Enfin bon, les états d’âme d'un canard qui a voulu fricoter avec les loutres....

----------


## Raymonde

Le jeu est lancé depuis genre 3 semaines, ya moyen d'attendre un peu que ça s'équilibre aussi non ?

----------


## sparouw

Comment veux tu que ça s'équilibre?

Les gens migrent en masse vers les gros serveurs car ils en ont plein le cul de perdre. Ça ne s'équilibrera tout simplement jamais. Au mieux, avec le temps, de plus grosses structures vont se former sur les serveurs et finir par apporter un plus. Mais les migrations inversées, c'est absolument pas crédible. Le cercle vicieux est lancé.

----------


## SetaSensei

Le débat 3W, ça serait sympa de le faire sur le topic en question.

Merci.

----------


## Anonyme1023

C'est simple, ça va s'équilibrer quand ils auront figé les serveurs et qu'ils feront "tourné" les autres. En gros, on combattra jamais les mêmes serveurs (pas toujours les même quoi...)

Après, peut être qu'ils vont voir les serveurs moins "peuplé" et faire un serveur de 3W pour 3 ou 4 Serveurs à l'abandon. Ils ont plein de solutions, et ils ont prouvé que passé d'un serveur à l'autre c'était possible techniquement sans aucuns réel problème.

Sinon, pour le Castor, c'est ce qui se rapproche le plus d'un lapin. C'est tout. Et il est classe, plus que le poney

----------


## lemsoft

salut tout le monde,

1er, 2e, 3e tour du sondage fait. Sinon, j'attends toujours une réponse de seta (mp inside).

----------


## Thorkel

> Comment veux tu que ça s'équilibre?
> 
> Les gens migrent en masse vers les gros serveurs car ils en ont plein le cul de perdre. Ça ne s'équilibrera tout simplement jamais. Au mieux, avec le temps, de plus grosses structures vont se former sur les serveurs et finir par apporter un plus. Mais les migrations inversées, c'est absolument pas crédible. Le cercle vicieux est lancé.


Faux, déjà le jour ou les migrations seront payantes, beaucoup y régfléchiront à deux fois avant de bouger à tout va. Ensuite avec les roulements de 1 puis 2 semaines l'équilibre va venir progressivement, et si on retrouvera régulièrement les mêmes dans les mêmes zones de classement ca n'empechera pas les mouvements de montée et descente.....après il est vrai que ceux du dernier serveur, on les rencontrera jamais...mais tant mieux pour eux j'ai envie de dire.....et puis à un moment ca va bien, il faut bien un premier, et autant être dessus!  :;): 

EDIT: vu le mess de Seta, désolé, on continue là bas !

----------


## CzB

a voté ! +1 marmotte  :^_^: 

Autrement je rejoins très certainement la guilde ce soir, j'aurais bien essayé un peu de WvW mais je suis un peu paumé. Quelle map vous me conseillez pour commencer à reconnaître les lieux tranquillement et à comprendre le principe ?

----------


## Drayke

> a voté ! +1 marmotte 
> 
> Autrement je rejoins très certainement la guilde ce soir, j'aurais bien essayé un peu de WvW mais je suis un peu paumé. Quelle map vous me conseillez pour commencer à reconnaître les lieux tranquillement et à comprendre le principe ?


T'es même pas dans la guilde et tu votes pour cette horreur ? Je demande à ce que ce vote soit invalidé !   ::ninja::

----------


## Thorkel

> T'es même pas dans la guilde et tu votes pour cette horreur ? Je demande à ce que ce vote soit invalidé !


De toute façon Seta a dit qu'il allait trafiquer les résultats  :;): 

#jokeinside #pataper

----------


## CzB

Je voulais voter pour un autre motivé et tout  ::|: 

Mais au moment de cliquer j'ai pas pu résister en la revoyant  ::rolleyes::

----------


## sparouw

> Le débat 3W, ça serait sympa de le faire sur le topic en question.
> 
> Merci.



Et dire que tout ces gens te laissent les tyranniser sans rien faire...

Ça nous rappel les périodes les plus sombres de notre histoire.  ::ninja:: 

Blague à part, j'en parlais ici, parce que c'est pas vraiment l'aspect technique du 3W, mais plutôt la cause d'une répartition in-équilibrée de la population au travers des différents serveurs. Et surtout des migration qui font que la "vie" PvE est aussi chamboulée.

----------


## Bazlnga

> http://cdn.memegenerator.net/instanc...x/26685450.jpg
> Plus sérieusement, si le castor passe je bute un bébé phoque par heure jusqu'à ce que les animateurs cèdent.


Brace yourselves !  :;):

----------


## Forza Limouzi

Je suis pour respecter notre culture canadienne et j'ai donc choisi le castor.  ::P: h34r:

D'ailleurs toutes les guildes du serveur devraient choisir un castor, chacun d'une couleur différente, pour que nos ennemis comprennent bien que les canadiens ça rigole pas!  :tired:

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Vraiment sympas ces évènements dynamiques.
Se balader dans une zone, tomber sur une bande de chercheurs asura, aller fouiner dans leur labo, toucher à une machine qui ne fallait pas toucher... Paf un event, plein de mobs qui sortent d'un portail et je dois défendre un Asura qui calibre sa machine pour stopper ce merdier. Je suis seul, l'Asura se fait démonter : event raté. Les mobs prennent alors possession des locaux, ce qui amène à un nouvel event où il faut remettre tout ce beau monde à sa place.

----------


## Xolo

C'est good, j'ai voté.

Mais pas pour ce fucking castor !

Vive le poul(pe)let !

----------


## Albi33

> C'est good, j'ai voté.
> 
> Mais pas pour ce fucking castor !
> 
> Vive le poul(pe)let !


Voté aussi, j'avais choisi le castor hier car de toute façon mon choix était dans le premier sondage. 






Ph'nglui mglw'nafh Cthulhu R'lyeh wgah'nagl fhtagn

----------


## Say hello

> A priori Arenanet est en train de bosser sur les files d'attente WvW


Quelqu'un devrait leur donner un cours :

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Th%C3%A..._d&#39;attente

 ::ninja::

----------


## Vaaahn

Sérieux, je pars 2 jours et j'ai 16 pages à me taper ici et 5 dans l'autre topac  ::|: 
Y U so prolixe guys?
Et en plus j'arrive presque à la bourre pour sauver le castor nazi canadien  ::o:

----------


## Alchimist

Je cherche des canards pour faire tous les donjons en mode histoire, des Catacombes d’Ascalon à Arah, je suis Gardien et je peux jouer tank ou soutien. Oui je sais, c’est un peu tard, mais vu que le système de groupe en instance a l’air de refonctionner, c’est le moment ou jamais. Je serai disponible demain après-midi et samedi soir.

----------


## Anita Spade

Je t'aurais volontiers accompagné en ingé dopé aux élixirs, car j'avais aussi l'intention de me lancer dans les donjons avec des volontaires motivés, mais je ne pense pas être disponible demain après midi, mais à la limite samedi soir après le boulot (je termine tard par contre). Enfin, si je suis connecté à ces moments là, je te mperai en jeu.

----------


## lemsoft

Message à seta : désolé, je n'ai pas vu que tu avais déjà répondu à mon mp  ::P:  !!! Parce que je ne me suis connecté qu'aujourd'hui  :B):  (tant bien que mal, après moult péripétie technique  ::(: ). Merci beaucoup pour tout  :^_^:  ::wub:: .

----------


## Bielt

Hop, je vote encore pour la tête de licorne enragée, car les licornes, y a que de ça de vrai  :Cigare:

----------


## Faboulous

A voté \0/ J’espère que vous ferez le bon choix !

----------


## Say hello

2 millions d'exemplaires vendus !

http://massively.joystiq.com/2012/09...on-sales-mark/

----------


## Thaelys

A revoté pour le Castor !!! Vive Notre Chère et Tendre Canada !!! (Pays d'origine des CPC c'est bien connu)  :^_^:

----------


## Anita Spade

Si comme moi vous vous êtes souvent demandés qui des Charrs ou des Norns avaient la plus grande (taille) et ayant la flemme (et pas le temps) d'établir moi-même un comparatif, j'ai fini par demander à notre pote Google un tout fait que voilà:
_(Un clic sur l'image pour la taille réelle)_
 _
(Source)_Les mâles en armure Or, les femelles en armure Argent.

On peut noter plusieurs points:Les mâles sont toujours les plus grands, les femelles toujours les plus petites.La plus grande femme humaine fait la même taille que la plus petite femme Norne .Les Sylvaris hommes ou femmes font la même taille que les humains et humaines.Les Charrs, bien que voutés pourraient regarder le plus grand des Norns droit dans les yeux.Un Charr peut être plus petit qu'un humain ou qu'un Sylvari.Les Asuras sont dénitivement les plus petits. (Bandes de nabots difformes)Ronald Macdonald est quand même vachement grand.

----------


## mikelion

Trop mignonne la petite panthère des neiges !

----------


## Pix402

> 2 millions d'exemplaires vendus !
> 
> http://massively.joystiq.com/2012/09...on-sales-mark/


C'est bon ça, j’espère qu'il vivra longtemps.  :;): 





> Trop mignonne la petite panthère des neiges !
> 
> http://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/41...nepanthere.jpg



Elle a de grosse papatte.  ::wub::

----------


## Aubépine

> Trop mignonne la petite panthère des neiges !
> 
> http://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/41...nepanthere.jpg


Minou  :Emo:

----------


## Maximelene

Cool, une cible d'entraînement !

----------


## lemsoft

Décidément, je ne me ferais jamais à ta nouvelle tronche maxi !!!  ::rolleyes::  ::P:  :B): 
Pas quelle soit moche comme un poux, mais d'une banalité  ::O:  !!!! sans pareil ....

----------


## archer hawke

Bon j'ai craqué pour le jeu peu de temps après la sortie et j'ai créé une asura voleuse ... Le jeu est génial, j'ai apprécié être pommé en lançant ma première partie, ne pas trouvé de pnj avec un point d'exclamation, ne pas savoir quoi faire. J'aime toujours cette façon de gérer les interactions avec l'univers, entre les coeurs, et panorama et événements dynamiques, on s'ennui jamais. Et le grand prix va au Jumping Puzzle, une idée géniale.

Mon seul soucis c'est que voleur je trouve ça chiant, un coup de burst et du monotouche, surement du au système sans cd mais avec des points à dépenser. On dépense en majorité pour le sort qui tape le plus enfin en PVE.

Au final ma petite Asura est au placard et maintenant j'incarne une norn envoûteuse (et pas que par son physique :D). Un putain de régal cette classe, je galère parfois mais je m'éclate à switch d'arme, créer clone et phantasme et les sacrifier. Ça change totalement du voleur et ça m'a redonné l'envie d'être à fond dans le jeu.

J'attends avec impatience la sous section et les topacs sur les classes pour en apprendre plus.

PS: le castor vaincra !

----------


## Humain

Petit message pour dire: a voté!

Sinon je viens de m'apercevoir que la page d'acceuil avait changé (oui, je suis légèrement niais visiblement :-) ), et qu'il fallait se faire recenser pour les grades. Donc fait aussi. Par contre j'ai cru lire que certains se plaignaient de l'ambiance sur le Chan de guilde. Je suis curieux car moi je trouve les gens excellents, avec de bons délires et toujours prêt a aider. Idem pour le mumble ou l'ambiance est énorme (si seulement mon micro n'avait pas rendu l'âme d'entrée de jeu :D ).

PS: soyez indulgents si fautes d'orthographe il y a, j'écris depuis mon téléphone.

----------


## lemsoft

bienvenue aux nouveaux  :;):

----------


## Snydlock

Entre mes études et GW2 (lvl 80 depuis cette nuit, yeah), je me rends compte que ça fait un moment que je n'avais pas regardé le fofo CPC.
Bon Dieu, qu'est-ce que ça floode.  ::O: 
Je ne demande pas de récap', j'ai trop peur que la réponse se perde d'ici ce soir.
Heureusement qu'on a une belle première page.

Sinon, pour le jeu, c'est toujours autant trop génial. Surtout depuis que j'ai une belle armure pour mon guerrier charr. Parce qu'avant...  ::sad:: 



Mais ça c'était avant.  :B): 



PS : Gloire au castor nazi.

----------


## Canarrhes

> Entre mes études et GW2 (lvl 80 depuis cette nuit, yeah), je me rends compte que ça fait un moment que je n'avais pas regardé le fofo CPC.
> Bon Dieu, qu'est-ce que ça floode. 
> Je ne demande pas de récap', j'ai trop peur que la réponse se perde d'ici ce soir.
> Heureusement qu'on a une belle première page.
> 
> Sinon, pour le jeu, c'est toujours autant trop génial. Surtout depuis que j'ai une belle armure pour mon guerrier charr. Parce qu'avant... 
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/hp0C8l.jpg
> 
> ...


Ah ouais la seconde est vraiment laide!  ::):

----------


## SetaSensei

> Ah ouais la seconde est vraiment laide!


J'avoue que je préfère largement la première armure.  :tired: 

Petit point rapide pour les gens qui n'ont pas encore voté pour l'emblème et pour énerver ceux qui attendent les résultats :
1) Il n'y a pas de majorité absolue. Je relancerai un dernier vote ce midi.
2) Si le top 4 est presque définitif, le top 5 va se jouer à 1 voie près, donc si vous hésitez encore ou si vous n'y avez pas pensé, allez y, votre vote pourrait être décisif.

----------


## frostphoenyx

Vous avez des goûts étranges les gars  ::): 

Voilà à qui vous me faites penser :

----------


## Ragondin

Attends d'entendre l'hymne officiel de CPC: Cuir Moustache (et surtout sa magnifique vidéo)  ::P:

----------


## MrShibby

Pour les armures, j'étais content, plus ça allait plus c'était classe. 
Mais là au 70 je me retrouve avec un slip en maille et des collants rouges.

C'est scandaleux.

----------


## Madvince

> Je cherche des canards pour faire tous les donjons en mode histoire, des Catacombes d’Ascalon à Arah, je suis Gardien et je peux jouer tank ou soutien. Oui je sais, c’est un peu tard, mais vu que le système de groupe en instance a l’air de refonctionner, c’est le moment ou jamais. Je serai disponible demain après-midi et samedi soir.


Idem je serai partant pour tous les donjons à partir du manoir (pas de problème pour refaire Asca sinon).

---------- Post added at 10h02 ---------- Previous post was at 09h59 ----------




> Attends d'entendre l'hymne officiel de CPC: Cuir Moustache (et surtout sa magnifique vidéo)


Faut vraiment que je poste la tronche de mon Charr avec son masque en cuir sur la tête. Pour le coup, je serai dans le bon trip...  ::ninja::  :Cigare:

----------


## Myron

Imagine moi quand j'ai crafté ma rare niveau 80 et que que je suis tombé sur çà...



Pour info je joue nécro.

----------


## Maximelene

Met un peu de noir, de vert ou de marron, et ça ira déjà mieux je pense  ::P:

----------


## Yeuss

Mais mais  ::wub::

----------


## Ragondin

> Mais mais


Attend, j'ai des mouchoirs pour toi.  ::P:

----------


## SetaSensei

> Imagine moi quand j'ai crafté ma rare niveau 80 et que que je suis tombé sur çà...
> 
> http://i49.servimg.com/u/f49/13/39/97/52/gw029_11.jpg
> 
> Pour info je joue nécro.


Oui enfin, choisir de jouer nécro norn aussi, hein.  ::ninja:: 

T'avais qu'à choisir Asura mâle si tu ne voulais pas une robe affriolante.
Ou faire une voleuse... Vu les sets, c'est une profession très frileuse.

----------


## Myron

Depuis j'ai mieux quand même...D'aileurs si vous avez les pièces manquantes (épaulettes et gants) je suis preneur  ::P: 

La première image c'était pas de moi par contre. Mais j'avais la même armure.

----------


## Ragondin

Elle est aveugle?

----------


## Tynril

::O:  Super classe Myron ! J'adore le bandeau devant les yeux.  ::wub::

----------


## SetaSensei

Les nécros sont les nouveaux ritualistes !  ::o:

----------


## Tynril

> Elle est aveugle?


Mais non, elle voit avec d'autres sens, évidemment. Quel manque de bon sens.  :Emo:

----------


## Raymonde

Ouai ça reste un mannequin à talon avec des gros boobs et une robe de chez gauthier. C'est nul pour partir à l'aventure  ::(:

----------


## Yeuss

Nan mais faut avouer que son perso a des beaux yeux quand même  ::rolleyes:: 

Petite question sur les coffres trouvés hors instances (types puzzle jump par exemple):
On peux le réouvrir tous les jours, ou tous les 24h précisément? (je l'ouvre aujourd'hui à 11h00 du matin, je peux le réouvrir demain à 00h01 ou demain à 11h01).

De plus, sur un coffre extérieur, le % découverte magique marche? (Diablo3, m'voyez...)
Si oui, un perso 80 entièrement équipé % découverte magie, posté devant un coffre, je tenterai bien pour voir 

Spoiler Alert! 


(genre le coffre du puzzle zone 80)

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

> Ouai ça reste un mannequin à talon avec des gros boobs et une robe de chez gauthier. C'est nul pour partir à l'aventure


J'ai rit !  ::lol::

----------


## Aldrasha

> Imagine moi quand j'ai crafté ma rare niveau 80 et que que je suis tombé sur çà...
> 
> http://i49.servimg.com/u/f49/13/39/97/52/gw029_11.jpg.


Et après on va encore dire que mon perso est pas assez habillé -_-'

----------


## Myron

> Ouai ça reste un mannequin à talon avec des gros boobs et une robe de chez gauthier. C'est nul pour partir à l'aventure


Et non même pas de talons sur cette armure la ^^ Et je crois que c'est l'armure légère qui couvre le plus de peau du jeu.  ::P: 

Pour ceux qui la veulent il s'agit de l'armure d'acolyte. Pas celle de bas niveau faites attention elle a le même nom mais une apparence différente.
Pour la trouver il faut chercher dans les niveau 70+ exotiques à l'HV.

----------


## Raymonde

C'est vrai qu'au moins elle est bien couverte.

Mais elle est trop propre, ça donne envie de l'abîmer

----------


## Ptit gras

> Nan mais faut avouer que son perso a des beaux yeux quand même 
> 
> Petite question sur les coffres trouvés hors instances (types puzzle jump par exemple):
> On peux le réouvrir tous les jours, ou tous les 24h précisément? (je l'ouvre aujourd'hui à 11h00 du matin, je peux le réouvrir demain à 00h01 ou demain à 11h01).
> 
> De plus, sur un coffre extérieur, le % découverte magique marche? (Diablo3, m'voyez...)
> Si oui, un perso 80 entièrement équipé % découverte magie, posté devant un coffre, je tenterai bien pour voir 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> ...


Je veux pas m'avancer mais d'après mon expérience avec pas mal de magic find, j'ai toujours de la merde dans les coffres. Pour le reset je sais pas.

----------


## Gordor

J'aime beaucoup la dernière armure postée

Sinon pour le % magic find , je songe vraiment a tester ce truc au maxi, ce sera mon premier objectif 80  ::):

----------


## Myron

On est en train de faire des expériences avec des potes. J'ai l'impression que MF augmente plus le taux de drop général que le taux de drop magiques jusqu'ici.

----------


## BlackFox

Bon je suis vraiment globale déçu par le nécro. C'était vraiment ma classe préféré sur le 1er et là c'est tout sauf fun je trouve. J'en suis au lvl 21 et j'en ai marre.

Bon du coup je vais tenter de reroll une ranger norn, j'aimais cette classe aussi et là avec la possibilité de switch d'armes ça m'a l'air plsu complexe à jour.

M'enfin, d'une manière générale je trouve que 5 skills ça fait quand même peu pour jouer... J'aurais vraiment préféré que les skills changent avec le changement d'arme pour vraiment modifier sa façon de jouer en cours de combat. Je suis déçu

----------


## Skiant

Myron ton armure de Nécro (la noir & or, là) ça me donne grave envie de finir le levelling de ma mienne.  :Bave: 


Tant qu'on parle de nécros.
J'adore jouer en W3, c'est ultra jouissif en combo dague+corne / bâton, orienté conditions aka "Viens voir maman que je te pourrisse la gueule".

Par contre, en PvE (vu que je joue souvent tout seul dans mon coin), forcément être orienté support, c'est compliqué. J'trouve ma nécro globalement très fragile, et même en switchant tous les utilitaires pour des invocations, histoire d'essayer de répartir l'aggro, c'est difficile à gérer, je crève souvent et mes bestiaux n'ont pas vraiment assez de résistance pour être vraiment utiles.

Quelqu'un a des idées (à part reroll) ?

----------


## frostphoenyx

C'est vrai que cette armure est magnifique, particulièrement ouvragée. Vous en avez d'autres dans le même genre?

----------


## SetaSensei

J'ai peur de continuer à me taper un manteau en haillons pour ma voleuse.  :Emo: 

Bon, c'est déjà mieux que la doudoune capitonnée du début du levelling.  :tired:

----------


## Myron

Pour info les couleurs utilisées sont "Olive foncé" alias le noir pas chèr que tout le monde ignore et or antique alias la couleur dorée jolie qu'on possède dés le début du jeu.

Patch note si vous l'avez pas vu :
https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/foru...irst#post95296

----------


## Aghora

> J'ai peur de continuer à me taper un manteau en haillons pour ma voleuse. 
> 
> Bon, c'est déjà mieux que la doudoune capitonnée du début du levelling.


 Y a toujours l'armure d'héritage sinon.

----------


## O^o

Yop, question:

Dans le cube des Azus, pourquoi il n'y a pas de marchands de bouffe qui boost l'XP ?

Je commence à visiter les autres capitales, et je viens de découvrir ça.

Discrimination envers les petits ? Ou j'ai raté quelque chose...(surement).

En vous remerciant.

----------


## Myron

> C'est vrai que cette armure est magnifique, particulièrement ouvragée. Vous en avez d'autres dans le même genre?


Il y'a pas mal de visuels d'armure sur ce site :
http://mistphoenix.minus.com/mhpHTZ4sK

----------


## SetaSensei

> Pour info les couleurs utilisées sont "Olive foncé" alias le noir pas chèr que tout le monde ignore et or antique alias la couleur dorée jolie qu'on possède dés le début du jeu.
> 
> Patch note si vous l'avez pas vu :
> https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/foru...irst#post95296


Haha ! C'te up de Heartseeker !  ::lol::

----------


## Aubépine

> Depuis j'ai mieux quand même...D'aileurs si vous avez les pièces manquantes (épaulettes et gants) je suis preneur 
> 
> La première image c'était pas de moi par contre. Mais j'avais la même armure.
> 
> http://users.skynet.be/bk233382/Thyrande.png


C'est vachement clinquant quand même  :tired:

----------


## Myron

> C'est vachement clinquant quand même


J'ai pas un choix de couleur énorme pour les bordures métalliques.


Patch  note :
Et le nécro il peut encore allez voir ailleurs...
C'est pourtant pas les skills bugguées/useless qui manquent...

----------


## Maximelene

> Depuis j'ai mieux quand même...D'aileurs si vous avez les pièces manquantes (épaulettes et gants) je suis preneur 
> 
> La première image c'était pas de moi par contre. Mais j'avais la même armure.
> 
> http://users.skynet.be/bk233382/Thyrande.png


C'est quoi cette armure ? Elle est vraiment sympa !

----------


## Myron

Armure d'acolyte exotique. Jusqu'ici je n'en ai obtenu qu'en finissant d'explorer des zones haut lvl.

----------


## Skiant

Tout ce que je trouve sur le Wiki c'est l'armor d'Acolyte standard (level 40-50) craftée par les tailleurs, mais j'pense pas que ce soit ça...
Je ne sais plus si la version "Masterwork" des armures a une skin différente.

J'me permets de quote mon interrogation qui est passée à la trappe :



> Tant qu'on parle de nécros.
> J'adore jouer en W3, c'est ultra jouissif en combo dague+corne / bâton, orienté conditions aka "Viens voir maman que je te pourrisse la gueule".
> 
> Par contre, en PvE (vu que je joue souvent tout seul dans mon coin), forcément être orienté support, c'est compliqué. J'trouve ma nécro globalement très fragile, et même en switchant tous les utilitaires pour des invocations, histoire d'essayer de répartir l'aggro, c'est difficile à gérer, je crève souvent et mes bestiaux n'ont pas vraiment assez de résistance pour être vraiment utiles.
> 
> Quelqu'un a des idées (à part reroll) ?

----------


## Kayato

Avec des sous section ce ne serait pas passé à la trappe  ::trollface::  ::P: h34r:

----------


## Aghora

> J'me permets de quote mon interrogation qui est passée à la trappe :


Reroll naab !

 ::ninja::

----------


## Raymonde

Bah c'est sa robe tfacon, trouvez en une autre pour vous, bande de copiteurs !

----------


## Zepolak

Pour information, un des CDD s'est fait hacker hier. C'était un membre normal, à part entière. Devinez où sont partis les 40 po qu'ils avaient dans le coffre de guilde ?

Bref, faites très attention au phising, ayez un beau mot de passe, et mettez les thunes de préférence dans le trésor de guilde, y a moins de chance de voir un animateur ou un lead 3W se faire hacker qu'un membre lambda (uniquement parce qu'on est moins nombreux).

----------


## Skiant

> Pour information, un des CDD s'est fait hacker hier. C'était un membre normal, à part entière. Devinez où sont partis les 40 po qu'ils avaient dans le coffre de guilde ?
> 
> Bref, faites très attention au phising, ayez un beau mot de passe, et mettez les thunes de préférence dans le trésor de guilde, y a moins de chance de voir un animateur ou un lead 3W se faire hacker qu'un membre lambda.


Et pensez à sécuriser votre boite mail (mot de passe unique, vérification en deux parties, tout ça).

----------


## Thorkel

> Pour information, un des CDD s'est fait hacker hier. C'était un membre normal, à part entière. Devinez où sont partis les 40 po qu'ils avaient dans le coffre de guilde ?
> 
> Bref, faites très attention au phising, ayez un beau mot de passe, et mettez les thunes de préférence dans le trésor de guilde, y a moins de chance de voir un animateur ou un lead 3W se faire hacker qu'un membre lambda (uniquement parce qu'on est moins nombreux).


Oui et non, dans GW1 on a vu pas mal d'exemples de hack dirigés contre les chefs de guilde (à commencer par la nôtre).....il s'était retrouvé à poil et coffre vide.

Il faudrait pouvoir trouver les gars qui font ca et faire fondre leurs machines (je sais, je rêve mais ca défoule)

----------


## Myron

> Tout ce que je trouve sur le Wiki c'est l'armor d'Acolyte standard (level 40-50) craftée par les tailleurs, mais j'pense pas que ce soit ça...
> Je ne sais plus si la version "Masterwork" des armures a une skin différente.


Tu ne la trouvera pas sur le wiki. C'est pas franchement une armure facile à trouver. Fait un petit tour à l'HV et cherche "acolyte" dans les armures de qualité exotique.




> Tant qu'on parle de nécros.
> J'adore jouer en W3, c'est ultra jouissif en combo dague+corne / bâton, orienté conditions aka "Viens voir maman que je te pourrisse la gueule".
> 
> Par contre, en PvE (vu que je joue souvent tout seul dans mon coin), forcément être orienté support, c'est compliqué. J'trouve ma nécro globalement très fragile, et même en switchant tous les utilitaires pour des invocations, histoire d'essayer de répartir l'aggro, c'est difficile à gérer, je crève souvent et mes bestiaux n'ont pas vraiment assez de résistance pour être vraiment utiles.
> 
> Quelqu'un a des idées (à part reroll) ?


Perso depuis hier soir je joue double dague / baton. Avec un build puits.
J'ai maxé le drain de vie dans toutes les aptitudes possibles.
Ça me semble plus efficace en pve que mon traditionnel Puissance/Condition damage que j'utilisais jusqu'à présent.

----------


## SetaSensei

Puits du sang §  ::trollface::

----------


## Skiant

> Tu ne la trouvera pas sur le wiki. C'est pas franchement une armure facile à trouver. Fait un petit tour à l'HV et cherche "acolyte" dans les armures de qualité exotique.
> 
> 
> 
> Perso depuis hier soir je joue double dague / baton. Avec un build puits.
> J'ai maxé le drain de vie dans toutes les aptitudes possibles.
> Ça me semble plus efficace en pve que mon traditionnel Puissance/Condition damage que j'utilisais jusqu'à présent.


J'utilise la corne surtout pour le stun & la course, en fait, mais c'est vrai que tant qu'à faire, un double dague ça serait bien violent.  ::trollface::

----------


## Anonyme1023

Il est midi ! On veut les résultats ! Les résultats !!!

----------


## SetaSensei

Je prépare les résultats.
Le sondage est clos.

Il n'y a effectivement *pas de majorité absolue*. Il y aura un 4eme tour du coup.

----------


## Myron

> J'utilise la corne surtout pour le stun & la course, en fait, mais c'est vrai que tant qu'à faire, un double dague ça serait bien violent.


C'était mon cas aussi en fait. Mais hier je me suis rendu compte que finalement je n'utilisais la corne QUE pour courir entre les combats. Le reste du temps je jouait au baton vu que c'était plus safe.

Maintenant j'engage au baton, les mobs arrivent sur moi avec pas mal de conditions, je switch dague et je claque mes puits (qui drainent la vie grâce à un trait) sur ma position et je me fait plaisir. Hier on c'est fait un mob Champion à 3 et je faisait le tank sans problème. Vachement plus jouissif.

----------


## Safo

Petite question pour tous les férus de GW2 ici présents: pour vous qu'est ce qui démarque ce jeu des autres MMO?

Au début j'étais emballés et je me connectais tous les soirs après le boulot. Mais depuis quelques jours je ne vois plus trop pourquoi.

- Le leveling? A part les events par-ci par-là, il n'a rien d'exceptionnel. C'est meme l'inverse je trouve: au début on est "wwwaw trop bien les events, c'est dynamique, ca se fait à plusieurs et c'est fun" OK! Seulement très vite on se rend compte que leur système de groupe sans avoir besoin de grouper mine beaucoup au social du jeu. A part les membres de votre guilde, avez-vous rencontré des joueurs via les events ou via une difficulté excessive demandant de jouer en team? Bah non ...

- Le pvp? Les Bg sont sympatoches mais encore une fois la faille majeur est qu'à l'inverse de ce que prone Arena Net, non il n'y a pas tant de spé viables, non il n'y a pas tant de compo viables. A l'heure actuelle en pvp compétitif, le meilleur moyen de s'assurer la victoire est de partir avec une classe spé "bunker". On peut aimer, mais on peut trouver ca aussi chiant comme la pluie et juste devenir complètement blazzé par le manque d'équilibre faisant qu'au final, avec un perso dps on n'aura que très peu d'impact global.

- Le WvW? Marrant mais tellement difficile d'y rentrer en groupe guilde le soir qu'au final on s'y retrouve seul (sans ses guildies j'entends) et que du coup à part suivre un bus allié et faire du bus v bus il n'y a pas grand chose de plus. Ca se résume plus à du pve limite.

Bref, des plus en plus déçus par la chose. Et malheureusement, à part le WvW qui pourrait changer selon les files d'attente, le reste ne bougera pas d'ici belle lurette ou ne bougera pas du tout.
Est-ce que des gens partagent cette déception ici? J'ai légèrement l'impression d'être le seul aigris du coin quand je vous lis.

----------


## Raymonde

En guerrier ya un combo pas mal pour se déplacer à la vitesse de la lumière : épée + corne et espadon. tu utilises la corne, puis tu fais la charge de l'épée, du switch et tu fais les 2 charges de l'espadon. Les animations des charges bénéficient du bonus en vitesse de déplacement, hé bin tagadap tagadap tu traverses les plaines tel le cheval de fer moderne.

----------


## Madvince

> Petite question  pour tous les férus de GW2 ici présents: pour vous qu'est ce qui démarque ce jeu des autres MMO?
> ..............


- Le leveling? : je suis assez d'accord avec toi sur les events . On arrive seul, on nettoie l'event avec ceux présents et tout le monde repart sans bonjour ni au revoir.
                     On ne te pousse pas à grouper. De toute façon , tu n'es pas dépendant des autres "classes" dans le MMO 2.0 de Anet, contrairement aux autre MMO ( je me suis réinstallé Vanguard avant la release GW2 , et bah ... il  y a un putain de fossé entre les deux)
                     En même temps , rien ne coûte de demander à grouper en PVE sur le chan publique, c'est plus sympa quand même.

- Le pvp en BG : pas testé

- Le WvW: il faut venir sur le mumble dès que tu arrives en WvW (même en écoute) , demander un groupe sur le chan guilde, et si plus de place , tu montes ton groupe et/ou tu suis le bus CPC (en demandant sa position sur la map).

----------


## Aghora

J'avoue que je me suis senti un peu seul en PvE. Ok on croise d'autres joueurs mais ils pourraient être contrôlés par un robot que ça changerait pas grand chose.

----------


## Anita Spade

Juste pour que les canards comprennent bien ce que le choix de l'emblème implique et les répercutions que cela peut avoir en société...



*Votre vote compte.
Voulez-vous vraiment du castor nazi rose comme élu?
L'après-midi du 14 septembre 2012, faites le bon choix.*

----------


## Raymonde

Faut faire l'effort de discuter  ::P: 

Purée on peut cacher les insignes de guilde in game ? parcequeu booooon

----------


## Aghora

Je dis merci quand on me rez mais on me répond pas toujours.

Et quand je sauve quelqu'un qui allait se faire tuer par une araignée géante (il était pas à terre le mec c'est vrai), il me remercie pas non plus.

----------


## Madvince

De loin , on dirait vraiment un bisounours....

Juste une question sur le screen, l'emblême n'apparait que sur l'armure de guilde ?
Peut on transmuter une autre armure avec l'armure de guilde ? en gros, est ce que l'armure de guilde a un aspect unique ? ou pas ?

----------


## Madval

> Juste pour que les canards comprennent bien ce que le choix de l'emblème implique et les répercutions que cela peut avoir en société...
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/82a...4a7e1c8a3b.jpg
> D
> *Votre vote compte.
> Voulez-vous vraiment du castor nazi rose comme élu?
> L'après-midi du 14 septembre 2012, faites le bon choix.*


Ah ouais quand même... :-) Enfin bon moi je vote toujours pour des trucs classiques. Mais après bon je respecte le choix des autres :-)

Edit : Ça fait bisounours le dessin vu comme ça. Après si les gens aiments les bisounours, no Soucy hein, chacun ses goûts :-)
Check : http://www.google.fr/search?q=bisoun...iw=980&bih=576

----------


## Caf

> Ah ouais quand même... :-) Enfin bon moi je vote toujours pour des trucs classiques. Mais après bon je respecte le choix des autres :-)


J’espère vraiment que la tête de dindon sera choisie, sinon ça voudrait simplement dire que la majorité ayant votée ne sont pas de vrai canards !  ::ninja::

----------


## mikelion

On peut encore voter pour le lion ?

----------


## Anonyme1023

> Juste pour que les canards comprennent bien ce que le choix de l'emblème implique et les répercutions que cela peut avoir en société...
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/82a...4a7e1c8a3b.jpg
> 
> *Votre vote compte.
> Voulez-vous vraiment du castor nazi rose comme élu?
> L'après-midi du 14 septembre 2012, faites le bon choix.*


Disons que, comparez à la tête de licorne rose qu'on a eu pendant un temps, je préfère de loin le Castor.
Mais la couleur rose, est, à mon avis, à débattre dans un autre sondage, après avoir choisis le logo.

----------


## SetaSensei

*Résultats du 3eme tour de l'élection de l'emblème de guilde.*

Il y a eu *151 votants*.
Tout le monde s'en fout des stats donc je ne me fais plus chier. Et puis il y a eu 4 suisses, du coup ça me fait plus rire.

*Premier avec 51 votes* :


*Deuxième avec 47 votes* :


*Troisième avec 45 votes* :


*Quatrième avec 33 votes* :


*Cinquième avec 27 votes* :


Les 3 premiers sont très, très proches.

Je vais donc lancer la phase finale des votes.

Sachant que je n'ai pas voté pour les tours précédents (et que je ne voterai pas non plus pour celui-ci), je me permet de donner mon avis :

Le castor sera utilisé et même sur utilisé (image sympathique, potentiel de taunt élevé sur les forts etc.) tout comme la licorne avec son air un peu agressif.
Les poulpes, pourquoi pas. Mais c'est un peu hors du délire CPC à part le côté aquatique, mais les canards, ça vit en dehors de l'eau en général.
La grenouille, c'est représentatif des français (oui, désolé, mais pour les belges y a pas de Manneken-Pis et pour les suisses y a ni montre, ni catalogue) et ça sera sûrement moins utilisé.

Maintenant, vous pouvez voter pour l'élection finale (j'espère) ici : http://poll.fm/3w1xx

----------


## Ouro

T'es un peu emblème en ce moment. T'es pas malade ?

 ....  :tired:

----------


## Skiant

En tant que Belge, je supporte officiellement la Grenouille qui le bon goût de ne pas faire de salut nazi, contrairement au castor.

----------


## Orhin

Sur le patchnote de la page précédente :



> Warrior
> 
>     Made several more skills usable while moving: Brutal Banner, Compassionate Banner, and Furious Rally.
>     Rush: Improved the ability to hit fleeing foes.


En fait, j'ai trouvé pire que Blizzard et Riot pour faire de "l'équilibrage" in game.  :tired: 

Pour l'emblème, les trois premier me conviennent perso.
A voté donc !

----------


## Antarion

> *Résultats du 3eme tour de l'élection de l'emblème de guilde.*
> 
> Il y a eu *151 votants*.
> Tout le monde s'en fout des stats donc je ne me fais plus chier. Et puis il y a eu 4 suisses, du coup ça me fait plus rire.
> 
> *Premier avec 51 voies* :
> http://freeonlinesurveys.com/UserFil...emblem_159.png
> 
> *Deuxième avec 47 voies* :
> ...


C'est cassé. On peut revoter.

----------


## Orhin

Je confirme, j'ai fait passer le poulpe premier des vois en moins de 15 sec.  ::P:

----------


## Agathia

Le poulpe avec le trident est toujours là mais en dernier  :Emo:

----------


## SetaSensei

> C'est cassé. On peut revoter.


Bordel il me sauvegarde pas mes options ...

Inutile de voter pour le moment, je vais réinit tout.

----------


## Myron

En fait on est baisés. Les anti-castors vont se répartir sur les 4 autres choix tandis que l’extrême droite votera en masse.  ::'(:

----------


## Aubépine

Votez grenouille !

----------


## SetaSensei

Ok, j'ai utilisé un autre site : http://polldaddy.com/poll/6534357/

----------


## Myron

Un animal à la hauteur de nos ambitions messieurs!  ::P:  en plus à l'envers on dirait un bec, et ça c'est beau.

----------


## BlackFox

go beavers  :^_^:

----------


## Visslar

Le poulpe sera aussi surutilisé (parce que Cthulhu, Kraken... c'est méchant et c'est classe).
Donc j'ai voté pour le Castor nazi.

----------


## Elidjah

Castor.

What Else ?

----------


## SetaSensei

> Castor.
> 
> What Else ?


Tu me déçois, toi.  :Emo:

----------


## Rùman

J'hésite avec vos conneries maintenant. Hmm...

----------


## Antarion

Go Beaver !!§§

----------


## Atilili

Frog frog frog, FU***NG FRENCH FROG EATER

----------


## gnouman

Go go castor!  ::wub::

----------


## SetaSensei

> Frog frog frog, FU***NG FRENCH FROG EATER


Voilà.

Je trouve ça bien pire comme taunt et bien plus spécifique.

"Da frogs bloody got you" :monocle:

----------


## Skiant



----------


## Fredk

A voté.

Zénitude tout ça d'accord, je *vois* ce que tu veux dire mais je suis la *voie* que je veux et je donne ma *voix* à qui je veux aussi (donc pas au castor). 

J'avais pas relevé avant car je trouve ça mignon encore (sauf accolé au castor)  :;):

----------


## SetaSensei

> A voté.
> 
> Zénitude tout ça d'accord, je *vois* ce que tu veux dire mais je suis la *voie* que je veux et je donne ma *voix* à qui je veux aussi (donc pas au castor). 
> 
> J'avais pas relevé avant car je trouve ça mignon encore (sauf pour le castor)


'ffectivement.

Va falloir que je dorme un peu plus au lieux de faire des copiers coller de mes conneries.  ::ninja::

----------


## Avik

Ben tout les emblèmes sérieux/classes ayant été éliminés, quitte a choisir un truc de déconne, le castor au moins est souriant.
Y a pas moyen de voter sur la couleur de toute façon? C'est rose ? ::P:

----------


## SetaSensei

Un conseil les anti castors, mettez vous d'accord.
Parce que là si vous étiez tous sur la même emblème, vous l'auriez déjà enterré.

----------


## Fredk

T'inquiète pas et bravo pour le boulot (ingrat) abattu ces derniers jours... Pour avoir fais des concours avec vote public sur GW1 je connais les misères que ça représente de mettre tout ça en place.  "on peut revoter","il manque ceci", "je peux voter pour plusieurs trucs", etc... sans compter les 3000 copier-coller nécessaires à chaque fois...   ::): 

Merci !

----------


## Antarion

> Un conseil les anti castors, mettez vous d'accord.
> Parce que là si vous étiez tous sur la même emblème, vous l'auriez déjà enterré.


Chuuut !!§§§!§!§! On n'influence pas le publique !!§!§!

----------


## Ananas

Si le castor passe, un photoshopeur de génie aura bien le bon goût de remplacer sa tête par un lapin, et de lui faire tenir une saucisse dans sa patte...

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

Je sors d'une séance de 3h de WvW, c'est vraiment énorme ! Dommage que je sois obligé de jouer tot le matin pour avoir un accès  ::): 

Bon boulot des raid lead  ::):

----------


## SetaSensei

Rappel pour les 8 teubés qui ont voté sur l'ancien sondage :

*Maintenant il faut voter ici :*
http://poll.fm/3w1xx

----------


## Hasunay

Je mise tout sur la grenouille !

----------


## Aubépine

Go grenouille go !  ::lol::

----------


## alegria unknown

> Rappel pour les 8 teubés qui ont voté sur l'ancien sondage :
> 
> *Maintenant il faut voter ici :*
> http://poll.fm/3w1xx




Et Castor, surtout comme tu le disais y a quelques pages !  ::ninja:: 

Caaaastor.

----------


## Maderone

Bon les anti castor, je vais lancer un sondage pour savoir quel emblème on va voter  ::ninja:: 

Moi qui était pro Licorne-vampire, je suis prêt à voter autre chose pour empêcher le castor. J'hésite ...  ::cry::

----------


## Gordor

> Juste pour que les canards comprennent bien ce que le choix de l'emblème implique et les répercutions que cela peut avoir en société...
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/82a...4a7e1c8a3b.jpg
> 
> *Votre vote compte.
> Voulez-vous vraiment du castor nazi rose comme élu?
> L'après-midi du 14 septembre 2012, faites le bon choix.*


Le problème c'est qu'il n'est pas centré, du coup il donne l'impression d'une asymétrie assez disgracieuse !

----------


## Shura80

A voté !
Et toujours pas pour le castor  ::ninja::

----------


## Skiant

> Bon les anti castor, je vais lancer un sondage pour savoir quel emblème on va voter 
> 
> Moi qui était pro Licorne-vampire, je suis prêt à voter autre chose pour empêcher le castor. J'hésite ...


Grenouille.
Le Kraken & la licorne seront probablement très utilisés par d'autres guildes (tout comme le castor). La grenouille c'est à peu près le dernier choix original et rigolo dans le sondage.

----------


## Kayato

Vivement les sondages pour les couleurs  ::trollface::

----------


## Aldrasha

Licorne > all !

Haha Senta, j'adore la phrase après avoir voté :D

----------


## Gordor

a voté poulpe sans trident !

---------- Post added at 14h27 ---------- Previous post was at 14h27 ----------

la licorne je ne peux plus la voir en peinture

----------


## gmwakana

Allez, a voté pour la grenouille, ça vit dans la mare, c'est bien frenchie comme l'a rappelé Seta...

Y'a plus qu'à espérer que les anti-castor vont pas se disperser  ::):

----------


## pikkpi

J'ai voté grenouille parce que c'est émo

----------


## Hasunay

C'est bien les gars continuez à soutenir la Grenouille :D

----------


## Gordor

et sinon, les autres gens de l'alliance, ils ont quoi comme emblèmes ? en voila une bonne question, merci de l'avoir posé

----------


## Maderone

Je pense pas avoir loupé l'info, mais le sondage reste aussi 24h ?

----------


## Bazlnga

La grenouille vaincra !  ::lol::

----------


## Raymonde

> A voté ! 
> 
> Ya une grenouiiiiiiillle :3
> 
> Hylek division !




La grenouille vindjeu, jvous le répète depuis 25 pages !!!

----------


## cindytropforte

Où vote t-on pour l'emblème de guilde? Merci.

----------


## Moui

Vive le castor !

----------


## Raymonde

> Où vote t-on pour l'emblème de guilde? Merci.


Si tu votes pour la grenouille, je veux bien te dire que le lien a été posté 50 fois dans les 2 dernières pages  ::ninja::  Je vais même te le chercher !

----------


## cindytropforte

Ok c'est bon  ::): 

Je vais voir pour la grenouille...

----------


## BlackFox

> J'ai voté grenouille parce que c'est émo


Ho tiens je connaissais pas ! C'est financé par les Smacks ? :D

----------


## frostphoenyx

Le poulpe ça fait trop hentaï  ::P:

----------


## Orgazmo

A VOTE !!!!

... Oui bon OK, je débarque comme une fleure, personne ne me connais, c'est mon premier message, toussa... D'un certain coté, faut bien commencer un jour, auquel cas, autant commencer quelque part ===========> CQFD  ::rolleyes:: 

Pour info, j'ai commencé GW2 hier et dans ma glorieuse, j'ai réussi à entrainer Mr Slurp avec moi 

Spoiler Alert! 


(lui dite pas que je vous l'ai dit)

  ::P: 

Bref, nous serons ravis de délirer jouer avec vous dès lors où nous aurons pris en main les rudiments du jeu (s'il y a toutefois suffisamment de place pour une équipe de bras cassé excellente équipe comme nous  :;):  ).

Bon ben... Astalavista... Coincoin... Amen... Désolé j'ai pas eu le temps de potasser les formes  :tired:

----------


## Raymonde

> Ok c'est bon 
> 
> Je vais voir pour la grenouille...


http://polldaddy.com/poll/6534357/

----------


## pow

cadeau pour ananas :;):

----------


## Raymonde

Woh pas mal du tout ! le corps est un peu gros et il manque la saucisse, mais sinon ça le fait

----------


## pikkpi

> C'est financé par les Smacks ? :D


I lol'd.
En vrai ça date de l'age d'or des anime pour futurs dépressifs.

Votez Démétan

----------


## O^o

Bon vu que j'ai été snobé, je repose ma question de taleure.

Pourquoi à Rata machin il n'y a pas de vendeurs de bouffe qui boost l'XP, comme dans les autres capitales que j'ai visité ?

J'ai raté un truc ?

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Pour info, j'ai commencé GW2 hier et dans ma glorieuse, j'ai réussi à entrainer Mr Slurp avec moi 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> (lui dite pas que je vous l'ai dit)


Salut à tous.
Certain d'entre vous m'ont déjà entre-aperçu sur le forum, principalement dans la section TF2... et oui l'urluberlu que je cite est bien la personne qui m'a proposé poussé à mettre pour la première fois de ma vie, mes gros doigts maladroits sur un MMO.

Pour l'instant, je suis un gros noob, une vrai tâche (encore plus que d'habitude pour ceux ayant croisé mon skill légendaire sur TF2), je me paume, je fail, je meurt, je me paume, <reprendre les éléments pré cité et les additionner dans un ordre aléatoire>, etc.

Je ne compte donc pas vous faire l'affront de venir parler d'un sujet dont j'ai tout à apprendre, mais par contre je compte bien m'améliorer plus ou moins rapidement afin de pouvoir vous rejoindre et partager cette nouvelle expérience qu'est pour moi le MMO... sans être (trop) un boulet.

@ bientôt.

Slurp@Glubber.

----------


## SetaSensei

> Bon vu que j'ai été snobé, je repose ma question de taleure.
> 
> Pourquoi à Rata machin il n'y a pas de vendeurs de bouffe qui boost l'XP, comme dans les autres capitales que j'ai visité ?
> 
> J'ai raté un truc ?


T'as pris les portails internes de Rata Sum ?
Ca se trouve c'est dans une des zones en dehors de la structure principale.

----------


## O^o

Oui j'ai visité la plupart. Mais ça m'étonnerait, ailleurs les marchands sont bien visibles.

Je referai un tour pour vérifier.

Nan, je pense que c'est de la discrimination envers les petits à grande oreilles picétou.

----------


## Kayato

> Où vote t-on pour l'emblème de guilde? Merci.


Le p.1 dans le titre du topic signifie page 1. En fait comme 99% des questions sur la guilde.

----------


## Der Weise

Petite question, le _Vaaahn_ de CPC est-ce le Vann/Vahn/Vahnz/... de DAOC, WAR, ...?

----------


## Drayke

> Le p.1 dans le titre du topic signifie page 1. En fait comme 99% des questions sur la guilde.


Te fatigue pas Kayato, il y a quelques pages cindytropforte ("forte" a ici une valeur de force ou bien de poids ?) a déjà mangé du "go page 1 n00b", ça l'empêche pas de revenir systématiquement pour des questions con  :tired:

----------


## Fredk

> Si le castor passe, un photoshopeur de génie aura bien le bon goût de remplacer sa tête par un lapin, et de lui faire tenir une saucisse dans sa patte...


  :tired: 
...

  ::ninja::

----------


## Myron

Fredk, un homme qui rassemble! ^^

----------


## Kayato

> ...
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/40b30c6...984dccc19e.jpg


Si seulement on pouvait importer nos emblèmes  ::wub::

----------


## Drayke

J'avoue que l'"ananas dans ton cul" ça le fait grave  ::wub::

----------


## Gordor

tout simplement classe

----------


## Fredk

J'ai oublié la sauzisse

----------


## Raymonde

> ...
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/40b30c6...984dccc19e.jpg



 :;):

----------


## Orhin

C'est moi où avec la pose on dirait un lapin surfeur avec un ananas dans le cul qui porte une saucisse (le lapin pas l'ananas) ?  :tired: 

edit : over grilled
En même temps, 100 pages en 3 semaines ça avance "un peu" vite  :tired:

----------


## Raymonde

Embêtez pas Cindy, elle vote pour le bon coté de la force  :Emo:

----------


## Vaaahn

> Petite question, le _Vaaahn_ de CPC est-ce le Vann/Vahn/Vahnz/... de DAOC, WAR, ...?


Euuuuuuh non  ::P:  et en plus on me l'a déjà demandé en jeu, il est si connu que ça ce gars?

Et pour tout ce bordel au sujet de l'emblème. Outre le fait que je sois aussi déçu de ne pas pouvoir mettre un lapin rose bien connu (mais bon mettre son image ce sera la porte ouverte à toutes les fenêtre), je voudrais rajouter juste une chose qui, je suis sûr, vous rassemblera tous à la cause du castor nazi canadien qui prône le partage et l'amitié :

----------


## Humain

A voté.

Mais finalement je veux le castor avec l'ananas dans l'arrière train, la saucisse dans la main et la tête de lapin... Bien que en le lisant à haute voix ça fasse complètement pervers.

Reste plus que le vote pour les couleurs. Je sens qu'on va être bien mignonnes en nazis roses  ::rolleyes::

----------


## pow

J'avoue que l'ananas est très bien placer!! et sa reste frais ::P:

----------


## Ruthrox

Gloire au poulpe! Gloire à Cthulhu! \o/

----------


## Thorkel

C'est calme......c'est trop calme.....jpréfère quand c'est un tout pti peu plus...moins calme...

Bon autre question, en moyenne vous gagnez combien de pièces d'or disons...tous les 10 niveaux d'xp? (perso suis lvl 24 et j'ai 0 po encore^^).

----------


## Raymonde

> Gloire au poulpe! Gloire à Cthulhu! \o/


Je te pardonne parce que tu es de Thonon, mais si tu ne votes pas la grenouille, je fous le feu à la mairie

----------


## Gordor

> C'est calme......c'est trop calme.....jpréfère quand c'est un tout pti peu plus...moins calme...
> 
> Bon autre question, en moyenne vous gagnez combien de pièces d'or disons...tous les 10 niveaux d'xp? (perso suis lvl 24 et j'ai 0 po encore^^).


Disons que pour ma part, j'étais aux alentours de 60 pa en approchant du level 40 ... puis j'ai découvert le craft d'objet rare (jaune). la je suis 52 et j'ai 2,5 po avec un craft très bien avancé (en achetant toutes les compos a l'HV)

----------


## Ruthrox

> Je te pardonne parce que tu es de Thonon, mais si tu ne votes pas la grenouille, je fous le feu à la mairie



Oh merde je suis suivi, gloire à la grenouille!  :;):

----------


## EagleSilvers

Bonjour à tous !

Ce post a pour but de me présenter et d'avoir enfin assez de messages au compteur pour pouvoir envoyer un mp (je sais, je suis lent  ::ninja:: ).

Donc ça fait pas mal de temps que j'ai acheté GW2 et que l'on m'a donné l'occasion de rejoindre les rangs des merveilleux (et décalés) canards, avec lesquels j'ai accompli mes premiers donjons et rencontré mes premiers succès en 3W. Je suis aussi (je connais cette blague, je vous la déconseille) le forum depuis longtemps, sans pour autant y poster.
Je joue actuellement en tant que représentant des charrs (nommé maladroitement Silverst), principalement en PvE et 3W (surtout en pensée pour le dernier, la file d'attente n'étant pas très clémente) où j'ai pu développer une stratégie à base d'appas et de base jump.

En espérant vous revoir IG  ::): 

ps : vive les grenouilles !

----------


## Maximelene

Ca va finir en finale castor/grenouille tout ça...

----------


## Gordor

je ne crois pas qu'une finale soit prévue !

----------


## Maximelene

Si, si aucun logo ne récupère la majorité absolue.

----------


## Alchimist

Le Poulpe Communiste vs le Castor Nazi. Qui vaincra ?

----------


## Raymonde

> Ca va finir en finale castor/grenouille tout ça...




Salut à toi EagleSilvers  :;):  Très bon choix de vote.

----------


## Ruthrox

Comme le dis mon voisin de deux étages au dessus: Welcome  ::):

----------


## lordsupra

Autant au début j'étais a 100% pour le castor, autant maintenant que ces souteneurs ont sortis des références de séries de m... que je conspue, j'hésite.

En même temps je doute du pouvoir de taunt de la grenouille sur un serveur ou y'a pas de ricain, mais bon. 

Les deux sont également objectivement cheums. 

Je suis partagé.

----------


## Albi33

> Petite question pour tous les férus de GW2 ici présents: pour vous qu'est ce qui démarque ce jeu des autres MMO?
> 
> Au début j'étais emballés et je me connectais tous les soirs après le boulot. Mais depuis quelques jours je ne vois plus trop pourquoi.
> 
> - Le leveling? A part les events par-ci par-là, il n'a rien d'exceptionnel. C'est meme l'inverse je trouve: au début on est "wwwaw trop bien les events, c'est dynamique, ca se fait à plusieurs et c'est fun" OK! Seulement très vite on se rend compte que leur système de groupe sans avoir besoin de grouper mine beaucoup au social du jeu. A part les membres de votre guilde, avez-vous rencontré des joueurs via les events ou via une difficulté excessive demandant de jouer en team? Bah non ...
> 
> - Le pvp? Les Bg sont sympatoches mais encore une fois la faille majeur est qu'à l'inverse de ce que prone Arena Net, non il n'y a pas tant de spé viables, non il n'y a pas tant de compo viables. A l'heure actuelle en pvp compétitif, le meilleur moyen de s'assurer la victoire est de partir avec une classe spé "bunker". On peut aimer, mais on peut trouver ca aussi chiant comme la pluie et juste devenir complètement blazzé par le manque d'équilibre faisant qu'au final, avec un perso dps on n'aura que très peu d'impact global.
> 
> - Le WvW? Marrant mais tellement difficile d'y rentrer en groupe guilde le soir qu'au final on s'y retrouve seul (sans ses guildies j'entends) et que du coup à part suivre un bus allié et faire du bus v bus il n'y a pas grand chose de plus. Ca se résume plus à du pve limite.
> ...


Tu es quel niveau?

J'ai eu aussi le même problème vers les niveaux 18-20, avant de me rendre compte l'étendue des events (le fait que tu peux suivre un event de A à Z et te faire un paquet d'xp à cette occasion, en plus d'avoir une série de "quêtes" intéressante. Le conseil à ce propos c'est de toujours attendre 10 - 30s à la fin d'un event pour ne pas rater la suite qui en général ne se lance pas directement à la fin d'une étape).

Là je suis 28 et j'ai pas vu passer les niveaux, je me suis mis à faire beaucoup de récolte (déjà il faut équiper les trois outils de récolte, pas uniquement celui qui correspond à ta profession) et non seulement c'est gratifiant (beaucoup d'xp et surtout pas mal de fun lorsque tu découvres une zone avec plein de choses à récolter  :^_^: ) et ça permet de faire des events dans des zones où tu ne serais pas allé autrement. La chasse aux points de compétences produit à peu près le même effet. 

Enfin niveau social, c'est sûr que ça parle pas beaucoup, mais dernièrement grâce aux récoltes et à la chasse aux points de skill, je me suis plus baladé dans le monde et j'ai fait quelques rencontres sympathiques, il faut savoir qu'il y a des évents de groupes qui sont plus ou moins statiques (genre des boss à tuer après avoir fait une mini quête pour l'activer, ou simplement des endroits un peu cachés avec un gros monstre au bout, comme l'espece de reine grenouille que j'ai tué en compagnie d'un ranger avec qui on a par la suite fait un bout de chemin). 
J'ai aussi par exemple croisé deux aventuriers qui faisaient une mission d'escorte et étaient en train de perdre (l'un était à terre, l'autre était à 15% de vie), moi je passais par là pour aller choper des framboises que j'avais vu auparavant dans le coin, j'ai pu les sauver in extremis et s'en est suivi un petit dialogue rp bien sympa (surtout à cause de mon pseudo ig: Melawen Portechance). 

C'est sûr que ce ne sont pas de grosses interactions de fou mais c'est toujours plaisant et les events dynamiques, les petits boss cachés, les jumping puzzle, la récolte, la chasse au point de skill, sont autant de raisons qui peuvent déboucher sur des discussions entre les joueurs. 

Enfin, pas rapport, j'aimerai votre avis sur le gardien. 
Je suis niveau 28 et j'ai l'impression d'être vraiment trop puissant pour le PVE, PVP j'ai pas vraiment testé encore, mais avec une épée à deux mains en switch avec une masse + focus, j'ai réussi à tomber au niveau 27 un monstre vétéran niveau 30 accompagné de deux autres niveau 30 aussi mais pas vétérans (le tout sans perdre un point de vie, beaucoup de régen de vie et beaucoup de sorts pour réduire les dégats / ajouter de la régen associés à un gros DPS avec l'épée à deux mains). 
C'est le cas pour toutes les classes, le PVE est simple en général? C'est vraiment très récent pour ma part, je galérais bien quand j'étais niveau 20-22 sur les monstres de 2 niveaux de plus, là d'un coup j'ai l'impression d'être une machine  ::):

----------


## Aghora

Desfois je croise des CPC quand même ! Y en a un qui m'a aidé pour un event où on était que deux et j'étais au tapis.

----------


## Agathia

Un mob de mon niveau peut me tomber en 3/4 coups s'il veut, donc non, c'est pas normal.  :tired:

----------


## Gordor

Oui, pour jouer gardien en main, et quelques alts, c'est sur qu'il est un peu ... costaud
Mais bon, comparé au wawa, c'est presque un naze  ::):

----------


## Thorkel

> Un mob de mon niveau peut me tomber en 3/4 coups s'il veut, donc non, c'est pas normal.


Perso au lvl 24 je tombe 2/3 mobs de mon niveau aussi sans trop de problèmes...donc je ne sais pas quelle situation n'est pas normale (ranger arc long / espadon à deux mains + ours en pet).....ca marche aussi avec l'arc court en principale même si je trouve ça moins efficace.

----------


## Albi33

> Oui, pour jouer gardien en main, et quelques alts, c'est sur qu'il est un peu ... costaud
> Mais bon, comparé au wawa, c'est presque un naze


 ::):  en tout cas je trouve ça bien plaisant, je m'attendais pas à pouvoir faire autant de dégats et encaisser en même temps, c'est l'avantage du changement d'armes dynamique aussi...vraiment une bonne idée!

D'ailleurs j'ai pensé à un build, je sais pas du tout si c'est viable, mais le gardien a quelques sorts pour "bloquer" une zone, je m'imagine bien un build basé sur des téléportations / sauts (avec l'épée à deux mains) puis bloquer la zone dans laquelle j'atterris, ça doit être bien puissant en PVP en théorie en tout cas. Ca donnerai un truc du genre: http://gw2.luna-atra.fr/skills_tool/...6g737b7g7k7oih

Ceci permettrai en gros de se TP dans un petit pack d'adversaires, utiliser mon cri pour être immunisé aux effets, dresser le mur autour d'eux pour les bloquer 5 secondes avec moi puis leur faire mal avec les sorts AOE à l'épée et au marteau. C'est le genre de truc qui permettrai en théorie à deux joueurs de tomber beaucoup plus.

----------


## GeorgesAbitboL

Un bref salut au passage, puisque je suis membre de la guilde depuis mercredi soir.
En esperant avoir l'occasion de jouer le plus souvent possible avec vous (mais je suis un peu con)

----------


## pow

Salut a tous,
petite annonce de Anet sur l'article du site millénium sur le renouvellement 
du contenue hl pve.
Sa va peut-être en rassurer certain (ou pas!!) sur l'avenir de celui-ci.

----------


## Thorkel

Quelqu'un peut me dire qui.....Qui...mais QUI a dit un jour que "ça" s'écrivait autrement qu'avec un C !  boudiou de boudiou de boudiou ca flambe les yeux cette fichue faute! classée world record de la faute d'orthographe....

Groumf....et sinon en effet il y a de la nouveauté pour le contenu HL

----------


## Albi33

> Quelqu'un peut me dire qui.....Qui...mais QUI a dit un jour que "ça" s'écrivait autrement qu'avec un C !  boudiou de boudiou de boudiou ca flambe les yeux cette fichue faute! classée world record de la faute d'orthographe....
> 
> Groumf....et sinon en effet il y a de la nouveauté pour le contenu HL


World record, peut-être, en tout cas ex-æquo avec les problèmes de ponctuation.  ::ninja::

----------


## Thorkel

> World record, peut-être, en tout cas ex-æquo avec les problèmes de ponctuation.


Peut être au Québec  :;): ...mais jusqu'à présent l'utilisation des points de suspension est encore autorisée! A la limite il manque une majuscule après le point d'exclamation ;p

----------


## Charmide

> Juste pour que les canards comprennent bien ce que le choix de l'emblème implique et les répercutions que cela peut avoir en société...
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/82a...4a7e1c8a3b.jpg
> 
> *Votre vote compte.
> Voulez-vous vraiment du castor nazi rose comme élu?
> L'après-midi du 14 septembre 2012, faites le bon choix.*


Merci pour ce post en faveur du castor !..  ::ninja::

----------


## pow

Merci Thorkel
ça va peut-être arriver a entrer dans ma caboche,
Mais ya peu d'espoir qu'un jour je ne face plus de faute d'orthographe ::|: .
Petite pensée à certains prof qui en on perdu leur latin et encore j'ai fait des progrès ::P:

----------


## Gordor

> Salut a tous,
> petite annonce de Anet sur l'article du site millénium sur le renouvellement 
> du contenue hl pve.
> Sa va peut-être en rassurer certain (ou pas!!) sur l'avenir de celui-ci.


À part expliquer ce qui a été expliqué 50 fois déjà je ne vois pas vraiment de news fraîche dans cet article  ::(:

----------


## olih

> Salut a tous,
> petite annonce de Anet sur l'article du site millénium sur le renouvellement 
> du contenue hl pve.
> Sa va peut-être en rassurer certain (ou pas!!) sur l'avenir de celui-ci.


 Le plus simple, c'est encore de mettre le lien officiel hein  :tired: 
https://www.guildwars2.com/fr/news/t...me-reimagined/

:edit: M'enfin il n'y a strictement aucune info nouvelle là  :tired: ²

----------


## pow

En effet, mais je pense que c'est juste pour calmer un peu tout ceux qui ce plaigne du pve hl;
comme quoi le jeu continueras d'évoluer et ne resteras pas telle qu'il est (ajout de zones, donjons,stuff ect).

----------


## olih

Non mais déjà terminer tous les donjons en explo, c'est pas simple.
Je ne parlerais pas des armes légendaires.
C'est obscène.

----------


## Caf

J'ai voté pour la licorne...plus aucun animal de basse-cour c'est déprimant.  ::'(:

----------


## lemsoft

moi aussi caf, j'ai voté licorne  :;):  (vu qu'aucun de mes choix précédents n'a eu les faveurs du public, bande de &é@$*  ::(: ).

----------


## Say hello

Concernant le vote pour l'emblème, ceux qui ont déjà claqué 1po dans la tenue de guilde depuis plus d'une semaine devraient avoir plus de poids dans la décision.  ::ninja::

----------


## Hem

Y'a plus de dindon...
Y'a plus de dindon.
Y'a plus de dindon!
Y'a plus de dindon!!!
Y'A PLUS DE DINDON!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ragondin

J'ai votayyyy et je suis bien emmerdé car les choix ne sont pas terribles. Va pour castorpoulpegrnouilleavecunisignenazi. Un bon mix.  ::P:

----------


## sparouw

Quelqu'un à une idée de où et comment récupérer l'armure du "Soupir"?

Je dois finir la quête principale où j'y ai accès après avoir fait l'initiation quelque part?

----------


## Say hello

> Quelqu'un à une idée de où et comment récupérer l'armure du "Soupir"?


Non, tu dois découvrir l'inconnu.
 ::ninja::

----------


## BadAss

> Quelqu'un peut me dire qui.....Qui...mais QUI a dit un jour que "ça" s'écrivait autrement qu'avec un C !  boudiou de boudiou de boudiou ca flambe les yeux cette fichue faute! classée world record de la faute d'orthographe....
> 
> Groumf....et sinon en effet il y a de la nouveauté pour le contenu HL


" Ç "  ::ninja::

----------


## Malakit

Ma prof de français de 6eme m'avais donné un truc imparable pour "sa" et "ça". "ça", le demonstratif sert à montrer, et quand on montre un truc du doigt sans fermer le pouce ca fait une forme de C. Donc a chaque fois que l'on peut montrer ce à quoi le "ça" est rataché il faut l'écrire avec un C. 

Mouais c'est pourtant claire dans ma tête. 

 A voté granouille.

----------


## Snydlock

Je viens de faire La Fournaise des Lamentations en mode histoire.
Tout ce que j'en retiens, c'est qu'Anet aime Terminator.

----------


## Maximelene

> Je viens de faire La Fournaise des Lamentations en mode histoire.
> Tout ce que j'en retiens, c'est qu'Anet aime Terminator.


La Fournaise des Lamentations, c'est dans Guild Wars 1. Dans le 2, ce serait plutôt l'Étreinte du Chagrin.

----------


## Snydlock

> La Fournaise des Lamentations, c'est dans Guild Wars 1. Dans le 2, ce serait plutôt l'Étreinte du Chagrin.


Y'a marqué Fournaise des Lamentations sur ma map.  ::):

----------


## Tatsu-Kan



----------


## Say hello

Opération Canada Dry ?  ::P:

----------


## Orhin



----------


## Chatlut

Allez dans une semaine on refait la même chose, mais avec des castors sur nous !

Bon moi comme d'habitude, j'ai pas pu rentrer.  :^_^:

----------


## trex

Bonjour.
Alors je voudrait remercier pour hier soir un canard dont je ne me rapelle plus du speudo (Anaelle ou quelque chose comme ça) qui m'a proposer de faire le donjon la Cathédrale de Flamme LvL 70 en mode histoire : un run très honorable voir bon pour une première fois, ça s'enchaine bien.

Et là c'est le drame : Sur le boss de fin alors qu'il ne lui reste que 5% PV, le jeu bug, désynchro comme si j'avais un lag de 3 minute par rapport au jeu ... Pour les autres membre du groupe pas de problème. 
Au final cela me met erreur de connexion. Je relance le jeu, atterri hors de l'instance et c'est comme si je n'avait rien fait ! Aucun succès loot de fin de l'instance ...
Le genre de chose qui m'insuporte au plus haut point. Tout ces effort pour rien.

Du coup je remercie aussi Fenn Wick pour ce même donjon en mode histoire que j'ai relancer dans la foulé. Un run plus laborieux, mais au final on s'en est sortie et j'ai pu valider ce donjon !

J'en ait profiter pour faire du craft. Dans la soiré je passe donc de niveau 73 a 80 en faisant du craft : 400 cuisine et 195 tailleurs. 9a fait du bien des sac 12 emplacement d'ailleurs  :;):  par contr ouille les économie pour monter tailleurs les composant rare pour créer toutes les insignes coute chères !

Selon gondor on pourrait monter sans perdre de l'argent en achettant des recette rare, si vous avez des info la dessus je suis preneur !

----------


## Drayke

Bon, départ en vacances n°2 pour moi. 

Bon jeu à tous, bon courage (on dirait qu'il va vous en falloir en W3  ::ninja:: ) et à la semaine prochaine.  ::): 


EDIT: Je risque pas de hit 80 moi  ::(:

----------


## olih

> Bonjour.
> Alors je voudrait remercier pour hier soir un canard dont je ne me rapelle plus du speudo (Anaelle ou quelque chose comme ça) qui m'a proposer de faire le donjon la Cathédrale de Flamme LvL 70 en mode histoire : un run très honorable voir bon pour une première fois, ça s'enchaine bien.
> 
> Et là c'est le drame : Sur le boss de fin alors qu'il ne lui reste que 5% PV, le jeu bug, désynchro comme si j'avais un lag de 3 minute par rapport au jeu ... Pour les autres membre du groupe pas de problème. 
> Au final cela me met erreur de connexion. Je relance le jeu, atterri hors de l'instance et c'est comme si je n'avait rien fait ! Aucun succès loot de fin de l'instance ...
> Le genre de chose qui m'insuporte au plus haut point. Tout ces effort pour rien.
> 
> Du coup je remercie aussi Fenn Wick pour ce même donjon en mode histoire que j'ai relancer dans la foulé. Un run plus laborieux, mais au final on s'en est sortie et j'ai pu valider ce donjon !
> 
> ...


 J'ai l'impression que la Cathédrale de flamme va avoir des soucis pendant un moment, 

Spoiler Alert! 


vu que les gens farment à mort un des chemins du mode explo qui d'après les tests de kikifumducu dure... 25min en prenant son temps  :tired:

----------


## Aghora

> Selon gondor on pourrait monter sans perdre de l'argent en achettant des recette rare, si vous avez des info la dessus je suis preneur !


 Pour ça en général, il te faut 5 bobines, 2 rouleaux je crois, et 15 matériaux rares. Plus le coût de l'habit que tu veux fabriquer)

Sachant que les prix de ces matériaux à l'hv coûtent environ 2 pa, il faut que tu vendes à plus de 40 pa (_grosso modo_, en incluant le prix des bobines et la commission) ton objet rare.

Mais il paraît que ça part très vite.

----------


## Kourikargou

Hey les canard, j'ai un problème de gestion de guilde (avec mon groupe de connaissances IRL), je l'ai créer il y à quelques jours sans trop me soucier de la politique et des options mais j'ai voulu commencer à changer les rangs et lancer des technologie.

Le problème c'est qu'il y a pas moyen de faire quoique ce soit, mon rang de chef de guilde ne me permet que de créer des grades et les modifier, sans pour autant pouvoir les attribuer ou faire autre chose. Est-ce un bug ou j'ai loupé quelque chose dans le système de guilde ?

Nan parce que j'ai pas l'impression d'être un maitre de guilde là  ::(:  (et pourtant je suis désigné en tant que tel)

----------


## Louis X

Cool! Je prends CPC ce matin et je découvre mon perso en couv'...  :B): 

Edit: Au lieu de juste raconter n'importe quoi le matin, j'en profite pour signaler l'IRLde la Game Week Paris organisée par Chouwanga sur le forum Grand Cross.
http://www.grandcross.fr/forum/taver...is-games-week/

----------


## Maximelene

Il y a, sur le site officiel, un nouvel article concernant l'économie de Guild Wars 2.

Celui-ci explique que pour contrer le surplus de certains objets au Comptoir, Anet a créé quelques recettes spécifiques à la forge mystique utilisant ces objets, et créant des "boîtes" ayant des chances de donner des objets rares.

Selon l'image accompagnant cette information (image vraiment pas claire), ça concerne des choses comme le bois, le beurre, ou le fer, qui vont donc subit une augmentation des prix *très, très vite*. (Edit : trop tard, les prix ont déjà quadruplé.)

Au passage, vous voulez une Forge Mystique portable ?  ::P: 

Sinon :



Mais cette image manque vraiment de... tout. Genre des chiffres précis.

----------


## SetaSensei

Election de l'emblème de guilde fermée depuis 12h.

J'ai eu des trucs étranges à faire (vie réelle tout ça) mais là je vous prépare le compte rendu.

----------


## kennyo

Ne nous fais pas attendre, link nous le .jpg !  ::rolleyes::

----------


## SetaSensei

Et plutôt que de vous faire un truc compliqué à taper avec plein de fautes, je vous propose un camembert :



Et c'est la victoire de la grenouille !



Pour la couleur ... On verra.  :tired:

----------


## Humain

A la trappe donc le castor nazi? Ca va être l'émeute =)

----------


## Louis X

Han! Breaking news. Le castor à la trappe(eur)!

----------


## kennyo

On est les Insert *Coinz*, guilde communautaire *Canard* PC. Au début on était représentait par une *licorne* puis par un *castor*. Et aujourd'hui c'est le tour de la *grenouille*.

Tout ça est d'une... logique.  :tired: 

 ::P:

----------


## Agathia

Dommage pour le poulpe au trident mais je suis content pour la grenouille  ::P:

----------


## ouk

> On est les Insert Coinz,* guilde communautaire Canard PC*. Au début on était représentait par une licorne puis par un castor. Et aujourd'hui c'est le tour de la grenouille.
> 
> Tout ça est d'une... *logique*.


 ::P:

----------


## Maderone

Pas de castor donc...
Je suis tellement...
Soulagé...
 :Emo:

----------


## Metalink

En tous cas c'était marrant de suivre l’élection en tant que personne extérieure à la guilde :D

----------


## Orhin

> On est les Insert *Coinz*, guilde communautaire *Canard* PC. Au début on était représentait par une *licorne* puis par un *castor*. Et aujourd'hui c'est le tour de la *grenouille*.
> 
> Tout ça est d'une... logique.


Nos smileys sont des lapins.  :tired: 
/thread

----------


## Vroum

> Pas de castor donc...
> Je suis tellement...
> Soulagé...


Nôtre castor  :Emo:

----------


## Ardan

J'exige un dernier tour castor contre grenouille !  ::(:

----------


## Hem

::ninja::

----------


## Charmide

> J'exige un dernier tour castor contre grenouille !


Je soutiens cette motion ! 

D'où est-ce qu'elle sort la grenouille, d'abord? Aucun fondement logique, pas comme notre castor.
Par ailleurs, cela relève d'un franco-centrisme qui choquera notre communauté canadienne. 
Ces résultats sont visiblement truqués  :tired:

----------


## kennyo

Dans un sens, on est apparemment les seuls à bouffer de la grenouille. On ne se fera donc pas bouffer par les autres.

----------


## Orhin

> Dans un sens, on est apparemment les seuls à bouffer de la grenouille. On ne se fera donc pas bouffer par les autres.


 This.

----------


## Nessou

Une grenouille ! Rouge et Blanche bien sur, car nous sommes Canadiens !

----------


## pechpito

> Une grenouille ! Rogue et Blanche bien sur, car nous sommes Canadiens !


Comme ça tous les lapins sont contents

----------


## trex

> Pour ça en général, il te faut 5 bobines, 2 rouleaux je crois, et 15 matériaux rares. Plus le coût de l'habit que tu veux fabriquer)
> 
> Sachant que les prix de ces matériaux à l'hv coûtent environ 2 pa, il faut que tu vendes à plus de 40 pa (_grosso modo_, en incluant le prix des bobines et la commission) ton objet rare.
> 
> Mais il paraît que ça part très vite.


Ok mais c'est à quel niveau de tailleurs ? Je suis à 195 là, c'est après pour ce genre de recette ?

----------


## Say hello

> Et plutôt que de vous faire un truc compliqué à taper avec plein de fautes, je vous propose un camembert :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/19a2da4...2def37fd3a.jpg
> 
> Et c'est la victoire de la grenouille !
> 
> http://www.savezvousque.fr/wp-conten.../fireworks.jpg
> 
> Pour la couleur ... On verra.



Ah, on a réussi à esquiver le castor.

Bon, on peut mettre mon emblème alors ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Aghora

> Ok mais c'est à quel niveau de tailleurs ? Je suis à 195 là, c'est après pour ce genre de recette ?


 Ce genre de recettes s'achète chez le type qui t'apprend le métier.

----------


## Kourikargou

Donc nous faisons partie de Bullfrog.

----------


## Sellig

Au moins ils sortaient de bons jeux eux... Je ne parle pas de GW2 of course, auquel je ne me lasse pas en faisant mon no life  ::):

----------


## Charmide

Grand Cross, c'est EA?  ::o:

----------


## Louis X

Mon petit coeur saigne et se remplit de nostalgie en repensant à DK2...

----------


## spawn_92

Est-ce que la grenouille sera rose ? Car je viens d'investir dans une teinture rose et j'aimerais bien la rentabiliser.  ::):

----------


## Forza Limouzi

> Et plutôt que de vous faire un truc compliqué à taper avec plein de fautes, je vous propose un camembert :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/19a2da4...2def37fd3a.jpg
> 
> Et c'est la victoire de la grenouille !
> 
> http://www.savezvousque.fr/wp-conten.../fireworks.jpg
> 
> Pour la couleur ... On verra.


En gros on nous a fait faire des tours de vote jusqu'à ce que le castor perde. Enfoirés!  :^_^:

----------


## Hasunay

La grenouille est passé ! C'est le plus beau jour de ma vie  ::cry::

----------


## Anita Spade

Merci à tous les canards qui ont voté pour le changement, j'ai porté haut les couleurs du Castor et je porterai aussi haut l'emblème de la Grenouille  (Car je n'ai absolument aucun sens moral).

_Souvenir des jours glorieux de l'odieux Castor Rose_
Mais ne vous affolez pas et ne soyez pas déçus, le fabuleux feuilleton des élections pour le choix de l'emblème n'est pas encore terminé!
Je suis sûr que le choix de la couleur nous réserve encore de beaux moments en perspective et les organisateurs ont encore plein de belle surprises à nous proposer, ils préparent notamment avec la plus grande ferveur la *Grande Cérémonie de la Passation de Pouvoir* entre le Castor Nazi Rose et son successeur la Grenouille, à l'occasion de laquelle nous édifierons un bucher au centre de notre beau hall de guilde qui sent l'acajou pour bruler une effigie géante du Castor.

----------


## Ihriel

> Mon petit coeur saigne et se remplit de nostalgie en repensant à DK2...


Se logo me ramenerai plus sur Syndicate, qu'est ce que j'ai put en passer des heures dessus...

----------


## Vaaahn

Tous ce résume à ce que vous dites : vous avez choisi une grenouille ... juste une simple et bête grenouille qui peut éventuellement nous conforter dans notre position de bons franchouillards que nous somme, même si seul les anglophones (britanniques et américains) nous traitent de "frogs" ou encore "frog eaters", mais les russes et autres germains s'en tapent royalement.

Alors que le castor a le plus grand potentiel de références, d'identification. Regardez :
Une grenouille ça mange quoi? Des mouches, mouais ...
Un castor ça mange (ronge) quoi? Du bois, et qui dit bois dit porte => on serait donc des mangeurs de porte  :;): 
Une grenouille ça vient d'où? Un peu nulle part, et chez nous de toute façon on les voit pas, on les mange : fail!
Un castor ça vient d'où? D'un peu partout aussi, mais c'est un des emblèmes du Canada (je vous laisse faire le rapprochement vous même). Et en plus, le Canada est la terre de qui? Des bucherons, donc castor->Canada->bucheron->bois->porte CQFD! On reviens à la même conclusion du point au-dessus.
Une grenouille ça fait quoi? Rien! Ça glande sur des nénuphares et ça gobe des mouches.
Un castor ça fait quoi? Ça construit des barrages (pas comme les feignasses de grenouilles) fait en ... c'est bien vous suivez. On serait juste des castors évolué qui en plus rajoutent de la pierre et du métal pour renforcer nos structures, des castors 2.0 en somme.
La grenouille elle ressemble à quoi? Sur l'image, on a franchement l'impression qu'elle est juste écrasé par terre comme celle que je retrouve sur le bord des routes chez moi.
Alors que le castor est fier, levé sur ses petites pattes, vous faisant un salut autoritaire et majestueux (quelle classe). Ne pensez pas à l'autre nain à moustache mais plus à *ça par exemple
*.

Pour toutes ces raisons, le castor à cent fois plus la classe que cette grenouille. Et je suis sûr que si le castor aurait été premier, on aurais dû refaire un vote avec juste les 2 ou 3 premiers ... tssss

Bref, en un mot comme en cent

----------


## Kiwyh

Si je fais un castor nazi avec camp de concentration pour grenouilles en arrière plan sous photoshop, je me fais ban ?

----------


## Anita Spade

C'est une bonne idée, *revotons!* Le peuple aime qu'on lui demande son avis, et je reste persuadé que les organisateurs n'ont pas une vie intéressante ou quelque chose de plus important à faire que d’organiser des sondages.
A ce propos, combien de temps dure le mandat d'un emblème de guilde, parce qu'on peut déjà commencer à réfléchir à la prochaine campagne non?

----------


## Say hello

Et si la grenouille gagne dans un vote avec que le castor et la grenouille vous redemanderez le vote avec le castor seulement ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## ZeFeKa

Le castor me manque  ::sad::

----------


## Vaaahn

> Et si la grenouille gagne dans un vote avec que le castor et la grenouille vous redemanderez le vote avec le castor seulement ?


Chuuut, dévoile pas notre plan secret ...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Kayato

Pour le moment je vous ai fait une grenouille au couleur du canada. On verra plus tard pour les couleurs.

----------


## Say hello

> Chuuut, dévoile pas notre plan secret ...


Ouai j'attend la fin du NDA.  :tired:

----------


## etn

Bonsoir les canards !!!

Je cherche à vous rejoindre après avoir quelque peu erré sur Fort Ranik .... 

Bref, je voulais en 1er lieu savoir à qui je pouvais adresser mon MP pour requérir une invitation ?!

Compte GW2 = eTn.7832

Merci par avance !!


eTn

----------


## yopa

> Bonsoir les canards !!!
> 
> Je cherche à vous rejoindre après avoir quelque peu erré sur Fort Ranik .... 
> 
> Bref, je voulais en 1er lieu savoir à qui je pouvais adresser mon MP pour requérir une invitation ?!
> 
> Compte GW2 = eTn.7832
> 
> Merci par avance !!
> ...


Et hop : "-Voici l'équipe de choc des animateurs qui répondra à vos éventuelles questions sur le jeu et vous guidera au besoin. Vous les trouverez donc dans cette liste : https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...2SVBITHc#gid=0 "

Envoie un MP via la fofo CPC.

----------


## Maderone

> Bonsoir les canards !!!
> 
> Je cherche à vous rejoindre après avoir quelque peu erré sur Fort Ranik .... 
> 
> Bref, je voulais en 1er lieu savoir à qui je pouvais adresser mon MP pour requérir une invitation ?!
> 
> Compte GW2 = eTn.7832
> 
> Merci par avance !!
> ...



D'abord ça serait bien de lire la première page, où toutes les infos sont affichées et mises à jour.

----------


## Maximelene

Vous vous demandiez comment crafter une arme légendaire ? La réponse !

Histoire de vous donner un ordre d'idée un peu plus clair, voici la liste complète des composants totaux (donc en prenant en compte les objets intermédiaires à crafter) pour Le Rêveur, l'arc court légendaire :

Partie variable (composants différents en fonction de l'arme)
L'amant de rage (actuellement 35po à l'HV),
250 Planches en bois ancien,
250 Planches en bois ancestral,
250 Planches en bois primitif,
250 Planches en bois sombre,
1 Gift of Thorns,
250 Lingots d'orichalque,
100 Orbes de chrysocolle,
100 Orbes d'opale,
1 Sceau de pureté supérieure,
100 Icy Runestones,

Partie fixe (chaque arme légendaire requiert ces composants)
1 Fragment de pierre de sang (*200 points de compétence*),
1020 fragments d'obsidienne (à 2100 karma chaque, cela fait un total de *2 142 000 points de karma*),
1 don d'exploration (compléter la Tyrie à 100%),
1 don de bataille (500 badges de WvW),
770 pièces mystiques,
1020 globes d'ectoplasme,
770 cristaux de la forge (à 3 points de compétence les 5, cela fait *462 points de compétence*),
250 flacons de sang puissant,
250 os anciens,
250 griffes sauvages,
250 tas de poussière cristalline,
250 crocs sauvages,
250 écailles renforcées,
250 totems ouvragés,
250 sacs à venin puissants.

Bravo, vous avez réuni tous les composants pour votre arc court légendaire !

----------


## Aghora

Ca va, c'est plutôt accessible.

----------


## Say hello

Ah ouai c'est... légendaire..

Et moche pour certains... Genre le staff légendaire là.

----------


## ouk

> Vous vous demandiez comment crafter une arme légendaire ? La réponse !
> 
> Histoire de vous donner un ordre d'idée un peu plus clair, voici la liste complète des composants totaux (donc en prenant en compte les objets intermédiaires à crafter) pour Le Rêveur, l'arc court légendaire :
> 
> Partie variable (composants différents en fonction de l'arme)
> L'amant de rage (actuellement 35po à l'HV),
> 250 Planches en bois ancien,
> 250 Planches en bois ancestral,
> 250 Planches en bois primitif,
> ...

----------


## sparouw

> Vous vous demandiez comment crafter une arme légendaire ? La réponse !
> 
> Histoire de vous donner un ordre d'idée un peu plus clair, voici la liste complète des composants totaux (donc en prenant en compte les objets intermédiaires à crafter) pour Le Rêveur, l'arc court légendaire :
> 
> Partie variable (composants différents en fonction de l'arme)
> L'amant de rage (actuellement 35po à l'HV),
> 250 Planches en bois ancien,
> 250 Planches en bois ancestral,
> 250 Planches en bois primitif,
> ...



Déjà l'exotique me fout un coups au moral, là j'ai carrément tourné de l'oeil...  ::blink::

----------


## n0ra

> http://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m9fvgf9h1e1qbawqt.gif


T'es con PHILIPPE, tu m'as fait rire.

----------


## Orhin

C'est moi où la moitié des armes légendaires sont vraiment laides ?
Mais alors vraiment.

----------


## Maximelene

Moi ce qui me fait rire, ce sont les armes sous marines légendaires. Sérieusement, quelqu'un va se casser le cul à crafter ça ?  ::P:

----------


## Ouro

Tout ça pour un skin ...  :tired:

----------


## n0ra

En parlant de skin, j'ai vu il y a très longtemps sur ce thread un lien amenant à la liste (complète, je crois) de toutes les armures (et armes aussi peut-être) du jeu avec screenshot.

J'ai regardé en page 1, mais rien trouvé.

Si quelqu'un sait de quel lien je parle, je suis preneur  ::): .

----------


## Azerty

> En parlant de skin, j'ai vu il y a très longtemps sur ce thread un lien amenant à la liste (complète, je crois) de toutes les armures (et armes aussi peut-être) du jeu avec screenshot.
> 
> J'ai regardé en page 1, mais rien trouvé.
> 
> Si quelqu'un sait de quel lien je parle, je suis preneur .


http://www.guildwars2guru.com/topic/...-guild-wars-2/

----------


## n0ra

> http://www.guildwars2guru.com/topic/...-guild-wars-2/


Merci  :;): .

----------


## jeriwen

Bonjour tout le monde  ::): 
J'aimerais avoir l'opportunité de rejoindre la guilde. Ma gardien sylvari "Champistérie" est en train de monter tranquillou, elle cherche des compagnons  :;): 
Quelles sont les démarches ?

----------


## Ardan

> Le sujet du jour est la gestion des rangs dans la guilde et le recensement des canards avec une superbe explication ici. Post valable également pour la procédure afin de se faire guilder.

----------


## Malakit

Je suis pour ne pas guilder ceux qui ne prennent pas la peine de lire la page précédente et la page 1. Ça en devient lassant de voir cette même question toutes les 2 pages...

 ::|:

----------


## Setzer

Alors faites comme le topic des bons plan et indiquez dans le titre qu'il faut lire la page 1. Ca ne va pas forcement de soit.

----------


## Maximelene

Même quand c'est écrit dans le titre, les gens demandent sur le sujet lui-même. Ça doit faire deux jours que le titre a changé.

----------


## Drlecteur

Hello les canards forumovore,
en lisant la recette des armes légendaires, j'ai eu deux petites questions:
-On parle de "dépenser" des points de compétence contre un item... dont un a 200 point, voir plus [700 en total pour l'arc court, c'est bien cela ?  ::sad:: ], mais, les points sont donc non limité ? ::o:  Une fois lvl 80, avec 100% fini la tyrie, on peux encore engranger des points ? ::o:  Pour répondre a ca, je suis allez voir le wiki, et la...



> Le joueur gagne 1 point de compétence lorsqu'il passe un niveau et ceci même après le niveau 80.


 ::huh::  on m'aurai menti ? Il serai possible de continuer a gagner des lvl après le 80 ?  ::wub:: 
Si quelqu'un veux bien m'expliquer  ::P: 
Et en passant, s'il veux bien aussi s’attarder sur le fait que si on utilise un item obtenu après avoir eu 100% explo tyrie, il est donc impossible de re-créer une arme légendaire ?

Deuxieme question:
J'ai vu passé un "tout ça juste pour un skin" 
La qualité des armes n'influe pas forcement leurs stat/degats ? Un légendaire par apport a un exo a juste un skin travaillé ?  ::O: 

Voila, désolé pour la qualité noobesque de mes questions, mais la, j’avou ne pas saisir  ::(:

----------


## Ptit gras

Tu es toujours niveau 80 mais quand ta barre d'xp est pleine elle te donne un point de compétence et tu recommences jusqu'au point de compétence suivant.
Et oui les légendaires sont uniquement cosmétiques, c'est le principe de GuildWars depuis le premier du nom : il y a un maximum atteignable relativement facilement pour toutes les armes/armures  ::):

----------


## Drlecteur

Merci pour la réponse rapide  :;): 

Cette barre du lvl 80 est relativement importante, ou ça engrange assez vite ? 
Et sur le point du "1 don d'exploration" ?

----------


## Maximelene

La barre est équivalente au passage du 79-80, donc ça va assez vite  :;): 

Quand au don d'exploration : tu en obtiens 2 quand tu finis la carte à 100%, et comme ils sont (je crois) liés au compte, tu peux refaire la carte à 100% avec d'autres personnages pour en avoir d'autres  :;):

----------


## Drlecteur

Ok, merci pour les réponses  :;): 

Sinon, c'est un cher pour du stuff qui n'apporte qu'un skin pas très beau et totalement dispensable... je viens de trouver un de mes objectifs  ::wub::

----------


## trex

Les gens râles sur les skin pas forcement beau tout ça, mais si ça a bien sur de l'importance, ce n'est pas si important que ça. Le facteur le plus important c'est sa rareté. Et c'est cela qui détermine le plus le prix de l'objet. Du moins si le "marché" suis le même principe que le "marché" de GW1 ou une arme avec un très beau skin mais vert (+/- facilement "lootable") valait que dalle alors qu'une autre arme (au même stat) avec un skin plus moche mais jaune/stat parfaite (difficilement "lootable") valait (très) cher.

Après bien sur entre 2 même niveau de rareté (au sens premier, pas celui de la qualité de l'objet en jeu) d'un objet, la le gout du "marché" envers l'apparence du skin joue.

Donc je pense qu'un légendaire même moche vaudra beaucoup beaucoup plus cher qu'un exotique dix fois plus jolie mais avec les même stat. Alors quand au prix des légendaire qui sont jolie je n'ose même pas y penser.
D'ailleurs ça me fait poser une question.
Dans GW1 le prix des objet les plus rare valait tellement cher qu'on les troquais contre des objet cher plutôt que contre de l'argent en jeu car l’échange était limité à 100K dans la fenêtre d'échange.

Mais dans GW2 il n'y a pas de troc possible via une fenêtre d'échange. Alors est-ce que l'HV et illimité en terme de prix demandé (100 000 Po théoriquement possible) ou pas ? Si non comment dépasser cette limite ?

----------


## ouk

> Les gens râles sur les skin pas forcement beau tout ça, mais si ça a bien sur de l'importance, ce n'est pas si important que ça. Le facteur le plus important c'est sa rareté. Et c'est cela qui détermine le plus le prix de l'objet. Du moins si le "marché" suis le même principe que le "marché" de GW1 ou une arme avec un très beau skin mais vert (+/- facilement "lootable") valait que dalle alors qu'une autre arme (au même stat) avec un skin plus moche mais jaune/stat parfaite (difficilement "lootable") valait (très) cher.
> 
> Après bien sur entre 2 même niveau de rareté (au sens premier, pas celui de la qualité de l'objet en jeu) d'un objet, la le gout du "marché" envers l'apparence du skin joue.
> 
> Donc je pense qu'un légendaire même moche vaudra beaucoup beaucoup plus cher qu'un exotique dix fois plus jolie mais avec les même stat. Alors quand au prix des légendaire qui sont jolie je n'ose même pas y penser.
> D'ailleurs ça me fait poser une question.
> Dans GW1 le prix des objet les plus rare valait tellement cher qu'on les troquais contre des objet cher plutôt que contre de l'argent en jeu car l’échange était limité à 100K dans la fenêtre d'échange.
> 
> Mais dans GW2 il n'y a pas de troc possible via une fenêtre d'échange. Alors est-ce que l'HV et illimité en terme de prix demandé (100 000 Po théoriquement possible) ou pas ? Si non comment dépasser cette limite ?


Vu la difficulté pour le commun des mortels a farmer de l'or et dépassé les 10g, je doute que l'on arrive un jour à des objets en valant 100 000. Ou alors je suis un très mauvais farmer parce que je suis toujours à sec voir endetté  ::sad::

----------


## Davbass

> Vous vous demandiez comment crafter une arme légendaire ? La réponse !



Je comprends pas trop la partie fixe. Sur tous les sites que j'ai vu pour le "recipe" d'une arme legendaire il te faut l'arme exotique + 2 dons _( Qui s'achetent a 10 PO chaque et dans 2 metiers différents )_ et le fragment . Ce qui fait bien 4 items a mettre a la forge.

Pour la dague donc 

L'arme exotique *"Spark of rage"*  qui se loot ou s'achete a l'hv)

*1 don de metal*  le recipe coute 10 PO _(forgeron arme 400)_et le craft se compose de :
_250 Mithril Ore
250 Orchalum Ore
250 Platinum Ore
100 Lump of Primodrium_

*1 vial of liquid Flame* pareil le recipe coute 10 PO _(cuisinier 400)_ et le craft se compose de :
_5 Molten Lodestone
5 Destroyer Lodstone
250 Flame Legion Charr Carving 
250 Ghost Peppers_

*1 fragment* qui s'achete avec 200 Pts de comp.

Donc autant dire que cest bien faisable si on arrive a avoir l'arme exotique .




Legendary Weapon Recipes

Note. You buy the recipes for the “gifts” and the “Trophies” from Miyani; they cost 10 Gold each. It will cost 20 gold to obtain both gift recipes and Miyani is found next to the Mystic Forge in Lion’s Arch. That last item in each of the recipes is an exotic weapon required for the crafting of Legendary weapons. Bloodstone Shards are bought from Miyani for 200 skill points.

Frostfang (Axe)
 Gift of Frostfang(Jeweler) + Gift of Metal(Weaponsmith) + Bloodstone Shard + Tooth of frostfang of Rage

Incinerator (Dagger)
 Gift of Incinerator(Cook) + Gift of Metal(Weaponsmith) + Bloodstone Shard + Spark of Rage

Sunrise (Greatsword)
 Gift of Sunrise(Armorsmith) + Gift of Metal(Weaponsmith) + Bloodstone Shard + Dawn of Rage

Twilight (Greatsword)
 Gift of Twilight(Armorsmith) + Gift of Metal(Weaponsmith) + Bloodstone Shard + Dusk or Rage

Juggernaught (Hammer)
 Gift of Juggernaught(Jeweler) + Gift of Metal(Weaponsmith) + Bloodstone Shard + The Colossus of Rage

The Moot (Mace)
 Gift of The Moot(Armorsmith) + Gift of Metal(Weaponsmith) + Bloodstone Shard + The Energizer of Rage

The Flameseeker Prophecies (Shield)
 Gift of The Flameseeker Prophecies(Armorsmith) + Gift of Metal(Weaponsmith) + Bloodstone Shard + The Seeker of Rage

Bolt (Sword)
 Gift of Bolt(Artificer) + Gift of Metal(Weaponsmith) + Bloodstone Shard + Zap of Rage

Maw of the Deep (Spear)
 Gift of Maw of the Deep(Leatherworker) + Gift of Metal(Weamonsmith) + Bloodstone Shard + Maw of Rage

Kudzu (Longbow)
 Gift of Kudzu(Leatherworker) + Gift of Wood(Huntsman) + Bloodstone Shard + Leaf of Kudzu of Rage

The Dreamer (Shortbow)
 Gift of The Dreamer(Jeweler) + Gift of Wood(Huntsman) + Bloodstone Shard + The Lover of Rage

Predator (Rifle)
 Gift of Predator(Tailor) + Gift of Wood(Huntsman) + Bloodstone Shard + The Hunter of Rage

Quip (Pistol)
 Gift of Quip(Armorsmith) + Gift of Wood(Huntsman) + Bloodstone Shard + Chaos Gun of Rage

Dragons Maw Torch
 Gift of Dragon Maw(Unknown) + Gift of Wood(Huntsman) + Bloodstone Shard + Dragons Claw of Rage

Howler (Warhorn)
 Gift of Howler(Leatherworker) + Gift of Wood(Huntsman) + Bloodstone Shard + Howl of Rage

Frenzy (Speargun)
 Gift of Frenzy(Cook) + Gift of Wood(Huntsman) + Bloodstone Shard + Rage of Rage

The Minstrel (Focus)
 Gift of The Minstrel(Jeweler) + Gift of Energy(Artificer) + Bloodstone Shard + The Bard of Rage

Meteorlogicus (Scepter)
 Gift of Meteorlogicus(Armorsmith) + Gift of Energy(Artificer) + Bloodstone Shard + Storm or Rage

The Bifrost (Staff)
 Gift of The Bifrost(Cook) + Gift of Energy(Artificer) + Bloodstone Shard + The Legend of Rage

----------


## Kayato

Il y a un topic du craft les gens pour plus de lisibilité.

Je fais un petit rappel, le RECENSEMENT pour rester dans la guilde va bientôt se finir. Tous les détails sont en page 1.

----------


## n0ra

> Vu la difficulté pour le commun des mortels a farmer de l'or et dépassé les 10g, je doute que l'on arrive un jour à des objets en valant 100 000. Ou alors je suis un très mauvais farmer parce que je suis toujours à sec voir endetté


En plus d'endetter les autres  ::rolleyes::  ::P: .

----------


## Maximelene

> Donc je pense qu'un légendaire même moche vaudra beaucoup beaucoup plus cher qu'un exotique dix fois plus jolie mais avec les même stat.


A ce qu'on sait, les légendaires seront liés, donc pas vendables. Parler de leur prix est donc hors de propos.




> [...]


Non, pour faire une arme légendaire, il faut :

L'arme de base,
Un don spécifique (crafté avec les deux dons dont la recette est à 10po, +100 runestones, + un sceau),
Deux dons fixes, toujours les mêmes, dont les composants sont la partie fixe.

Le don de métal, et celui de liquid flame, que tu cites, ne sont donc que la moitié d'un des 4 composants. Quand au fragment à 200 points de compétence, il n'est qu'un quart de l'un des 4 composants fixes (et non pas un composant en lui-même).

Tout ce que tu as vu avant ces derniers jours n'étaient que des suppositions (d'ailleurs ta recette oublie complètement les multiples dons qu'on peut avoir en donjon, en WvW, en exploration, etc...) : les gens n'avaient pas les recettes, ou seulement des fragments, et faisaient donc des suppositions.  :;):

----------


## Davbass

Ok je pige le truc , ça viens de me refroidir d'un coup...

----------


## trex

> A ce qu'on sait, les légendaires seront liés, donc pas vendables. Parler de leur prix est donc hors de propos.


Si c'est le cas aucun intérêt de se lancer dans le légendaire alors.
Sauf si le "skin" est vendable, via les pierre de transmutation, mais là on en reviens au fait que les skin légendaire ne sont pas exceptionnels donc bof. A voir en jeu si il y a une animation sympathique comme annoncé.
En tout cas dans les filtre de recherche de L'HV il y a bien légendaire (violet).

----------


## mikelion

Recensement demandé, j'espère qu'il n'est pas trop tard.

----------


## Phen

Demande de recensement envoyé hier aussi, en attente  ::):

----------


## SetaSensei

Pour tous ceux qui ont envoyé un MP pour vallidation, ne vous inquiétez pas.
Au pire on vous changera votre rang dans les 2 ou 3 jours qui viennent.

Sachez que vous avez jusqu'à jeudi soir pour nous MP vos informations (n'oubliez pas votre identifiant IG, il y en a qui n'y ont pas pensé  ::trollface::  ).
Passé ce délais, nous enlèverons de la guilde tous les membres qui ne sont pas au statut "Canard".

Sachez également que ceux qui n'auront pas réagit à temps pourront à nouveau nous rejoindre s'ils nous envoient un MP sur le forum (et *que* sur le forum, on insiste).
Bien évidemment, si la guilde est complète, ça ne sera plus possible.  ::):

----------


## sparouw

Regardez sur qui je suis tombé en RvR face à Fort Ranik :


Vous vouliez pas, vous aussi, le faire en rose dans un coeur?

----------


## Raymonde

proof that beavers are too mainstream  ::o:

----------


## Gordor

on avait pas parlé d'un dernier tour si le vainqueur n'obtenez pas la majorité absolue ?  ::): 
ca n'arrangerait pas vos affaires tout ca  ::):

----------


## SetaSensei

> on avait pas parlé d'un dernier tour si le vainqueur n'obtenez pas la majorité absolue ? 
> ca n'arrangerait pas vos affaires tout ca


J'avais parlé de majorité absolue pour le 3eme tour parce qu'il y avait encore pas mal d'emblèmes.
Et franchement, refaire un 5ème tour, ça me gavait profondément.

EDIT : Et puis si on ne voulait pas du castor, on aurait tout à fait pu imposer autre chose.

----------


## Zepolak

> Petite question pour tous les férus de GW2 ici présents: pour vous qu'est ce qui démarque ce jeu des autres MMO?
> [...]
> - Le WvW? Marrant mais tellement difficile d'y rentrer en groupe guilde le soir qu'au final on s'y retrouve seul (sans ses guildies j'entends) et que du coup à part suivre un bus allié et faire du bus v bus il n'y a pas grand chose de plus. Ca se résume plus à du pve limite.


C'est pourtant bien le 3W. Je ne sais pas comment tu joues, mais ce week-end a été absolument mémorable d'une force, pour beaucoup de canards.

Ce que je pense que tu regrettes dans ton post, c'est que nulle part, tu n'es *obligé* de grouper. Et au final, tu te retrouves seul et effectivement, seul, ce jeu n'est pas aussi passionnant qu'un jeu conçu pour le solo.

Mais bien que tu ne sois pas obligé, essaye de te forcer à grouper, en 3W ou ailleurs, viens sur le mumble. Ton expérience en sera, à mon avis, décuplée.

En tout cas, sur mumble en 3W, ça se passe extrêmement bien. 

D'ailleurs, je voulais remercier tous ceux qui jouent en venant sur mumble. Je suis estomaqué de voir que ça déconne régulièrement, excellente ambiance, mais qu'en cas d'annonce, d'infos, ou de moment difficile, ça se discipline temporairement très bien et ça laisse les leads et les scouts parler sans interrompre.

À 55 sur le mumble, la situation restait claire vendredi soir, j'étais soufflé.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Pour tous ceux qui ont envoyé un MP pour vallidation, ne vous inquiétez pas.
> Au pire on vous changera votre rang dans les 2 ou 3 jours qui viennent.
> 
> Sachez que vous avez jusqu'à jeudi soir pour nous MP vos informations (n'oubliez pas votre identifiant IG, il y en a qui n'y ont pas pensé  ).
> Passé ce délais, nous enlèverons de la guilde tous les membres qui ne sont pas au statut "Canard".
> 
> Sachez également que ceux qui n'auront pas réagit à temps pourront à nouveau nous rejoindre s'ils nous envoient un MP sur le forum (et *que* sur le forum, on insiste).
> Bien évidemment, si la guilde est complète, ça ne sera plus possible.


Euh what ?
J'ai raté un truc ? C'est quoi cette histoire de rang ? Et pourquoi faut un mail pour passer "canard" ?

----------


## asukamaru

Un jeu de ce type ça se savoure forcement en groupe, y jouer solo c'est rater 80% du fun.
En plus comme dit zepo (alias l'homme qui ne dort pas) le 3w c'est forcement en groupe, et au moin en écoute sur mumble. En solo c'est clairement pas viable en terme de gameplay.
Ah et oui félicitation aux canards qui sont raisonnable en audio même en grand nombre.

Sinon vi hier soir j'étais cramé... RVR de 7h a 17h puis 19h 22h... On a eu masse de trés bonnes actions, les canards sont super réactifs, et on à mis au point quelques techniques de fourbe  ::P: 
Super journée hier.

EDIT: Pour captain choco, le rang ça permet de voire qui joue encore, qui participe à l'activité de la guilde, qui garder donc afin de pouvoir conserver les canards. Il faut savoir qu'en tant que grosse guilde les CPC ont attirés beaucoup de leecher à un moment. Ça nous permet donc de continuer à recruter des canards.

----------


## Raymonde

C'est marqué sur la première page cacao  ::P:  En gros c'est pour filtrer un peu les 500 membres, pour que la guilde CPC reste la guilde de la communauté CPC, et qu'il n'y ait pas de canard qui reste à la porte alors qu'à coté, certains membres ne connaissent même pas la provenance de la guilde.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> C'est marqué sur la première page cacao  En gros c'est pour filtrer un peu les 500 membres, pour que la guilde CPC reste la guilde de la communauté CPC, et qu'il n'y ait pas de canard qui reste à la porte alors qu'à coté, certains membres ne connaissent même pas la provenance de la guilde.



Bah euh, première page




> DERNIERS JOURS POUR PASSER AU STATUT CANARD. Tous les détails dans ce post.


Ce qui renvoie au post de Seta que j'ai quoté juste avant.
Donc bon, niveau "explication", ça reste léger  ::P:

----------


## Raymonde

Ouai en fait c'était le lien de la ligne d'avant qui explique tout en détail ^^

----------


## kino128

Ah ben ça tombe bien qu'on en parle !

Je viens d'acheter le jeu, j'ai pu créer mon premier perso sur Vizunah Square, et qd je suis revenu ici pour voir comment ça se passait pour rejoindre la guilde, j'ai vu que ça tournait à l'usine avec 500 membres, des rangs à obtenir et tout...

Mais moi chuis un gros casu (mais sympa et j'écris bien le français  :B):  et ça fait qqs années que je suis sur CPC) et du coup je me demande si je correspond bien à la guilde, parce que je pourrai pas jouer beaucoup, et il y aura des semaines où je pourrai pas jouer du tout.

Est-ce que je peux rejoindre la guilde, ou bien il vaut mieux laisser de la place pour des gens plus dispos/motivés ?

----------


## mikelion

J'ai envoyé mon pseudo IG à Zepolak, puisque je l'avais omis.

J'essai de conclure les succès mensuels, il me reste quelques objets à recycler, mais surtout le titre du survivant me pose problème. Je vais en mcm et je crève souvent, comme j'ai tendance à fonce dans le tas... Heureusement je vais atteindre des niveaux un peu plus élevés en pve, et je devrais avoir plus facilement d'xp.

----------


## SetaSensei

> Ah ben ça tombe bien qu'on en parle !
> 
> Je viens d'acheter le jeu, j'ai pu créer mon premier perso sur Vizunah Square, et qd je suis revenu ici pour voir comment ça se passait pour rejoindre la guilde, j'ai vu que ça tournait à l'usine avec 500 membres, des rangs à obtenir et tout...
> 
> Mais moi chuis un gros casu (mais sympa et j'écris bien le français  et ça fait qqs années que je suis sur CPC) et du coup je me demande si je correspond bien à la guilde, parce que je pourrai pas jouer beaucoup, et il y aura des semaines où je pourrai pas jouer du tout.
> 
> Est-ce que je peux rejoindre la guilde, ou bien il vaut mieux laisser de la place pour des gens plus dispos/motivés ?


T'inquiètes, il y a du casual dans la guilde. C'est même sûrement une majorité.
Le but du recensement est justement de permettre aux gens actifs en jeu et sur le forum de pouvoir nous rejoindre et éviter les "leechers" comme il a été dit.

----------


## Flipmode

Plop désolé je poste ici mais quelqu'un pourrait me dire si je suis en "canard" dans la guilde ? n'ayant pas trop le temps de me connecter en ce moment j'ai pas pu prévenir pour le rang :s

Flipmode.2510

Bisouille !

----------


## olih

Surtout qu'on est quasi à 500 membres, la limite max.
Si on veut que des canards puissent continuer à venir, va falloir trancher  ::ninja:: 
Je sens venir une vague de larme  ::ninja:: ²

----------


## Maximelene

> Ah ben ça tombe bien qu'on en parle !
> 
> Je viens d'acheter le jeu, j'ai pu créer mon premier perso sur Vizunah Square, et qd je suis revenu ici pour voir comment ça se passait pour rejoindre la guilde, j'ai vu que ça tournait à l'usine avec 500 membres, des rangs à obtenir et tout...
> 
> Mais moi chuis un gros casu (mais sympa et j'écris bien le français  et ça fait qqs années que je suis sur CPC) et du coup je me demande si je correspond bien à la guilde, parce que je pourrai pas jouer beaucoup, et il y aura des semaines où je pourrai pas jouer du tout.
> 
> Est-ce que je peux rejoindre la guilde, ou bien il vaut mieux laisser de la place pour des gens plus dispos/motivés ?


Ohla, tu as cru que nous étions une usine à farmer, pleine de hardcore gamers qui crachent sur les casuals ?  ::P: 

La guilde CPC elle est "juste" là pour réunir la communauté, jouer ensemble, et trouver des gens pour nous aider, faire un donjon, etc...

Y'a pas de nombre de soirées de jeu requis, et personne n'en a rien à faire que tu ne joues pas une semaine : on est là pour s'amuser, on n'est pas à l'usine  :;): 

---------- Post added at 13h29 ---------- Previous post was at 12h52 ----------

Anet (par le biais de Colin Johanson, faudra lui demander s'il connait Scarlett) à propos de la difficulté des donjons :




> “What I would call ‘hard’ was trying to run Domain of Anguish and Mallyx with a balanced setup in the first weeks it was released. Many people called it impossible, but it was a heck lot of fun to do! Why? Because it offered veriety and fluid gameplay, quick and deadly like it should be. Not kiting a mob for 2 minutes and then walking into the next mob rinse and repeat.”
> I’ll point out ironically, when we first turned on DoA back in Gw1 the posts you’re seeing in this forum from a few folks about difficulty were the exact same comments everyone had about DoA. It was “impossible, mobs were just tuned to do insane damage and have huge HP, there was no tactics to defeat DoA”, etc. I went back and read through the original DoA launch feedback and it was literally identical to the comments folks on the forums are leaving now. We made the choice back then to stick with the difficulty, and give people time to learn how to play the dungeon better and overcome it. A few months later, people viewed it as the most fun thing in the game and totally reasonable without us changing anything.
> We’ll be doing the same with the Gw2 explorable dungeons, our own internal testing teams and alpha test groups learned to beat them using a combination of player skill, synchronous builds, strong use of cross-profession combos, use of cooking/consumable buffs (these make a huge difference!) and well formed player tactics. By comparison, after having months to play the game and the time our alpha was complete, some of our better dungeon groups felt the explorable dungeons were too easy for launch, we decided not to make them any harder given the expected player skill on launch. We’re actively monitoring every dungeon and working on balancing issues we encounter appropriately. We’ll be keeping an eye on bosses we think don’t have enough varied mechanics to warrant their large health pools and updating them over time to make them more varied/interesting fights. We’ll be monitoring, and continually tweaking/adding to dungeon rewards over time and of course balancing where we see the need. And of course, we’ll be looking at adding more dungeons as well!
> All of that being said, the game is VERY new for most of our players, and I can absolutely promise with more knowledge of the game and advanced player skill, the explorable dungeons can all be overcome by being skilled groups. We’ve seen many groups do it just fine in our internal alpha test once they had time to learn how to play the game well. Just like Domain of Anguish in Gw1, it takes time and practice to learn how to overcome stuff as hard as our explorable mode dungeons, and that’s exactly the kind of players they are designed for. If DoA was any indication, a couple months from now, many of you will likely be posting saying most of the dungeons are too easy and you need better challenges.


Pour résumer : quand les joueurs découvrent un truc dur, ils chouinent, puis ils apprennent à le maîtriser, et finalement ils adorent, donc on va pas toucher à la difficulté. Il prend l'exemple du Domaine de l'Angoisse de GW1.

----------


## Kayato

> Euh what ?
> J'ai raté un truc ? C'est quoi cette histoire de rang ? Et pourquoi faut un mail pour passer "canard" ?


T'es déjà un canard toi  :;):

----------


## SetaSensei

> Anet (par le biais de Colin Johanson, faudra lui demander s'il connait Scarlett) à propos de la difficulté des donjons :
> 
> Pour résumer : quand les joueurs découvrent un truc dur, ils chouinent, puis ils apprennent à le maîtriser, et finalement ils adorent, donc on va pas toucher à la difficulté. Il prend l'exemple du Domaine de l'Angoisse de GW1.


Et je trouve ça pas plus mal.
Franchement, rentrer dans un donjon, rouler sur tout ce qui passe et sortir tout frais avec ses items, ça ne m'intéresse pas.
Là y a un minimum de challenge, avec les canards en général c'est marrant en plus.
Avec Kiki et ses idées tordues pour faire les boss comme des chacals surtout (  :tired:  ).

Parfois c'est frustrant de se faire ouvrir par un boss où on n'a pas encore choppé la technique et de le finir en le bloquant dans une texture, mais ça fait partie du délire.

----------


## Tilt

Pourquoi vous avez rajouté un "z" à la fin de "insert coinz" ?

----------


## Kayato

> Pourquoi vous avez rajouté un "z" à la fin de "insert coinz" ?


Pour nos zombies qui jouent tout un week end. Ou bien parce qu'on s'est fait ninja le nom par des italiens.

----------


## Norochj

> Surtout qu'on est quasi à 500 membres, la limite max.
> Si on veut que des canards puissent continuer à venir, va falloir trancher 
> Je sens venir une vague de larme ²


Enfin pour l'instant il y a environ 320 membres en caneton, donc une fois le ménage fait il risque d'y avoir de la place...

----------


## Kayato

Il va y avoir des larmes dans tous les cas.

----------


## Maderone

> J'ai envoyé mon pseudo IG à Zepolak, puisque je l'avais omis.
> 
> J'essai de conclure les succès mensuels, il me reste quelques objets à recycler, mais surtout le titre du survivant me pose problème. Je vais en mcm et je crève souvent, comme j'ai tendance à fonce dans le tas... Heureusement je vais atteindre des niveaux un peu plus élevés en pve, et je devrais avoir plus facilement d'xp.


Moi non plus je n'y arrivais pas, et puis j'ai fait une bonne petite séance de craft et ça m'a fait passer le 4ème palier facilement.

----------


## nephyl

> Il va y avoir des larmes dans tous les cas.

----------


## Skiant

> Et je trouve ça pas plus mal.
> Franchement, rentrer dans un donjon, rouler sur tout ce qui passe et sortir tout frais avec ses items, ça ne m'intéresse pas.
> Là y a un minimum de challenge, avec les canards en général c'est marrant en plus.
> Avec Kiki et ses idées tordues pour faire les boss comme des chacals surtout (  ).
> 
> Parfois c'est frustrant de se faire ouvrir par un boss où on n'a pas encore choppé la technique et de le finir en le bloquant dans une texture, mais ça fait partie du délire.


D'ailleurs hier en journée on a fait les ruines ascaloniennes en explo avec quelques canards, on a bien galéré sur quelques boss/events, jusqu'à ce qu'un mec du groupe analyse un peu la situation, trouve l'une ou l'autre idée à la con genre "Hey, si on testait comme ça ?" ou "Regardez le boss, avant de faire son skill de gueudin qui nous bute tous, il a une animation spéciale", et poum, on avait trouvé la clé et ça passait bien.

Bien plus rigolo que simplement massacrer tout ce qui passe à portée.

----------


## lokham

Je pose ma question ici, faute de section spécialisée  ::ninja:: . 

Aux asuras : est il judicieux de dépenser 30 points dans la compétence "invocation de golem série D" ? ou sous une autre forme  :

Aux Envouteurs : quel skill elite à votre préférence ?


merci de vos avis.

ps : j'utilise surtout "time warp" (me souviens plus du nom en français) qui donne rapidité à tout le monde pendant 10s

----------


## Eltoro

Encore pas réussi à rentrer en RvR ce dimanche  :tired: 

3h d'attente avec une déco entre les 2 .. J'y ai participé 1 fois seulement depuis la sortie du jeu  ::O:   (en même temps en semaine j'ai pas le temps)... Et le week end ben c'est le week end donc c'est archi blindé !  ::|: 

Faut jouer à partir de 2h du mat' le samedi pour rentrer ou quoi ?  ::O:

----------


## Zepolak

> Faut jouer à partir de 2h du mat' le samedi pour rentrer ou quoi ?


Non, la queue est bugguée. Passe sur mumble, y a 2-3 techniques qui permettent d'augmenter les chances de rentrer.

Après, c'est une file d'attente aléatoire quoi.

----------


## Steidd

Pour revenir a la politique d'Arena.net sur la difficulte des donjons, je trouve ca vraiment bien. Perso, j'ai toujours trouve ca frustrant les nerfs a repetition qui ne laissent pas toujours le temps a tout le monde de "tenter sa chance". J'espere qu'ils garderont cette politique aussi longtemps que possible!

----------


## Jirayazz

1 rang canard svp, 1 ! Invincible Xiqyu

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> D'ailleurs hier en journée on a fait les ruines ascaloniennes en explo avec quelques canards, on a bien galéré sur quelques boss/events, jusqu'à ce qu'un mec du groupe analyse un peu la situation, trouve l'une ou l'autre idée à la con genre "Hey, si on testait comme ça ?" ou "Regardez le boss, avant de faire son skill de gueudin qui nous bute tous, il a une animation spéciale", et poum, on avait trouvé la clé et ça passait bien.
> 
> Bien plus rigolo que simplement massacrer tout ce qui passe à portée.


+1
Malheureusement comme j'arrive "à la bourre " sur le jeu, je sens que je vais me taper les donjons avec des "connaisseurs" qui vont bien tracer et surtout te donner la tactique gagnante avant chaque combat...

----------


## pikkpi

> Je pose ma question ici, faute de section spécialisée . 
> 
> Aux asuras : est il judicieux de dépenser 30 points dans la compétence "invocation de golem série D" ? ou sous une autre forme  :
> 
> Aux Envouteurs : quel skill elite à votre préférence ?
> 
> 
> merci de vos avis.
> 
> ps : j'utilise surtout "time warp" (me souviens plus du nom en français) qui donne rapidité à tout le monde pendant 10s


J'ai pas encore de minimoy niveau 30 donc je sais pas pour le golem, mais bon... UN ROBOT QUOI !
Par contre je suis envoûteur et time warp c'est le meilleur choix je pense, a part pour le w3/spvp où la Mass Invisibility doit être bien puissante (d'après les retours du topic W3, j'ai pas réussi à rentrer en W3 avec mon mesmer encore...)

----------


## SetaSensei

> +1
> Malheureusement comme j'arrive "à la bourre " sur le jeu, je sens que je vais me taper les donjons avec des "connaisseurs" qui vont bien tracer et surtout te donner la tactique gagnante avant chaque combat...


Je pense qu'il y a de la marge avant que la majorité des joueurs ne maîtrise les techniques sur les boss.
Le premier boss de la citadelle de flammes en mode histoire (le Charr qui change d'arme tous les 25% de vie), on n'a pas trouvé le début d'une idée de technique face à lui sur le net hier à part "esquivez et tapez le".
Alors qu'il a un potentiel de viol collectif assez balèze.

---------- Post added at 15h36 ---------- Previous post was at 15h28 ----------

Au fait, j'envoie une bouteille à la mer parce que je suis bloqué dans mon histoire perso.  :Emo: 

J'en suis au chapitre level 76 où je dois 

Spoiler Alert! 


tuer la bouche de Zaihtan


Impossible de le faire en solo...

Soit j'ai pas la technique (cf mon message au dessus) soit c'est pas faisable comme ça et il me faudrait un coup de main.
Parce que bon, les PNJs qui restent dans les aoe, c'est pas super utile en fait.  :tired:

----------


## nephyl

> Je pose ma question ici, faute de section spécialisée . 
> 
> Aux asuras : est il judicieux de dépenser 30 points dans la compétence "invocation de golem série D" ? ou sous une autre forme  :
> 
> Aux Envouteurs : quel skill elite à votre préférence ?
> 
> 
> merci de vos avis.
> 
> ps : j'utilise surtout "time warp" (me souviens plus du nom en français) qui donne rapidité à tout le monde pendant 10s


Ca dépend du contexte.
Faille temporelle en pve groupe, transformation en moa en pvp, les molosses de balthazar (je suis humain) en pve solo. L’invisibilité de masse faut vraiment trouver le moment hyper judicieux et avoir une excellente coordination pour que ça soit utile vu que cela ne dur que 5 sec.

----------


## lordsupra

> +1
> Malheureusement comme j'arrive "à la bourre " sur le jeu, je sens que je vais me taper les donjons avec des "connaisseurs" qui vont bien tracer et surtout te donner la tactique gagnante avant chaque combat...


Moi j'en connais aucun de ses donjons , pareil  ::o: .  J'attend plus ou moins qu'un pote passe le niveau minimum requis, donc yaura au moins une personne motivée pour découvrir les donj' dans le chan guilde en mode dépucelage sauvage.J'ai même pas réussi à passer les missions nécessaires en solo pour y arriver je crois.  Genre la quéte dans le donjon de la liche en sylv et l'abomination vétérante qui se régénère plus vite que je la tape.

----------


## ouk

> +1
> Malheureusement comme j'arrive "à la bourre " sur le jeu, je sens que je vais me taper les donjons avec des "connaisseurs" qui vont bien tracer et surtout te donner la tactique gagnante avant chaque combat...


Perso j'ai fais qu'un seul donjon alors que je suis 80 depuis 1 semaine. Je ne pense pas être le seul dans ce cas. Tu trouveras des gens qui ne te spoileront pas, j'en suis sûr. D'ailleurs si un de ces 4 des canards veulent faire de l'explo, jsuis partant!

----------


## Zepolak

> Perso j'ai fais qu'un seul donjon alors que je suis 80 depuis 1 semaine. Je ne pense pas être le seul dans ce cas. Tu trouveras des gens qui ne te spoileront pas, j'en suis sûr. D'ailleurs si un de ces 4 des canards veulent faire de l'explo, jsuis partant!


Je n'ai, de même, que les catacombes à mon actif alors que je suis allé très vite sur la montée de niveau. Donc pas d'inquiétudes. 
Puis des gros noobs du PvE, tu vas en trouver un paquet parmi les afficionados du 3W, donc y aura toujours des gens pour se faire déchirer dans les donjons !

----------


## Eltoro

D'ailleurs le manoir de Caudecus (lvl 40) est bien plus facile que les catacombes d'Ascalon (40 mn pour le finir en y allant coulos)  :B): 

Dans les catacombes y a 

Spoiler Alert! 


les amants maudits qui sont un poil chiants 



Tout ceci en mode histoire pour le moment, je sens le mode explo bien plus violent  ::P:

----------


## Anita Spade

> Malheureusement comme j'arrive "à la bourre " sur le jeu, je sens que je vais me taper les donjons avec des "connaisseurs" qui vont bien tracer et surtout te donner la tactique gagnante avant chaque combat...


Ça ne vaut visiblement pas que pour moi mais, bien que j'ai le jeu depuis l'accès anticipé, que j'ai pas mal joué depuis le 25, monté joyeusement de niveaux, ma seule expérience avec les donjons reste le premier lvl30 dans la zone Charr que j'avais presque terminé avec un groupe de joueurs, jusqu'à ce que le chef de groupe décide d'aller se coucher et oublie de transmettre ses droits à un autre membre, ce qui fait que nous nous somme retrouvés expulsés à la porte du donjon comme 4 ronds de flan. 

Depuis, je n'ai pas trouvé le temps/courage de m'y refrotter, doooonc je voulais simplement dire qu'il doit bien y avoir d'autres joueurs pas encore familiarisés avec les subtilités des donjons.



Début du HS
_Quelle ne fut pas ma surprise aujourd'hui, lorsqu'en parcourant d'un œil éteint les commentaires relatifs à un article expliquant que Tim Drake new52 n'a jamais été Robin sur le site Comicsblog, je tombe sur un commentaire de notre Maximelene national, pendant un instant j'ai cru être sur le forum CPC, mais en fait non. Alors voici un simple bonjour de la part d'un lecteur régulier de ce jeune site d'actu comics_
Fin du HS

----------


## Steidd

Idem, je viens de ding 80 sans m'etre interesse pour l'instant aux instances, mais je compte bien m'y mettre (mais c'est dur de decrocher du RvR)

@SetaSensei: J'y suis arrive en mode "try hard": mourir, revenir (et rager), mourir, revenir (et rager plus fort), etc...

PS: Desole pour l'absence d'accents, je suis sur QWERTY au boulot

----------


## Yro

Au sujet des armes légendaires, pour ceux que ça intéresse je suis tombé sur cette vidéo qui montre les deux espadons légendaires.

Bon je sais que j'ai quelques pages de retard, mais c'est dur de suivre votre rythme !  ::sad::

----------


## SetaSensei

> Idem, je viens de ding 80 sans m'etre interesse pour l'instant aux instances, mais je compte bien m'y mettre (mais c'est dur de decrocher du RvR)
> 
> @SetaSensei: J'y suis arrive en mode "try hard": mourir, revenir (et rager), mourir, revenir (et rager plus fort), etc...
> 
> PS: Desole pour l'absence d'accents, je suis sur QWERTY au boulot



Non mais le try hard chez moi ça a pas donné grand chose ...

*spoiler waring*

Tu fais comment avec les armes qu'il invoque ?
Et pour stopper les zombies qui lui apportent de la bouffe ?

Enfin surtout en solo.  ::o:

----------


## Aldrasha

> Idem, je viens de ding 80 sans m'etre interesse pour l'instant aux instances, mais je compte bien m'y mettre (mais c'est dur de decrocher du RvR)


Je suis dans la même situation, et du coup je découvre le joyeux monde des sets d'armure.
Résultat, il y a du stuff, des stats et des skins dans tout les sens. Et c'est chaud de s'y retrouver.

Ma méthode : privilégier en premier le visuel (une fille reste une fille, on ne se refait pas ;p)
(non je déconne, ça va berserker ou valkyrier sévère niveau armure !)

----------


## Steidd

Pour etre sur de pas spoiler:



Spoiler Alert! 


Pour les armes de la bouche, je les butes a distances avec mon sceptre (je suis gardien). Cependant a 50% de sa vie, il  les reinvoque... donc faut garder son sang froid et se les recoltiner! J'utilise un maximum mes invocations: les chiens de Baltazhar, mom marteau et epee spectrales. Et je ne me mets jamais au corps a corps du boss. 



Sinon, j'etais level 80 avec un peu de stuff exotique/rare 80. Je suis pas sur que ca fasse une grande difference, mais peut-etre que ca m'a quelque peut facilite le combat

Bref, je suis pas sur que ca te sera d'une grande aide...

Edit: Si tu me vois IG, n'hesite pas a me wisp et je viendrai t'aider avec plaisir!

----------


## MrN

Je suis en plein déménagement en ce moment.
Quelqu'un pourrait me donner le rang canard même si je me connecte pas en début de semaine ?

----------


## SetaSensei

> Pour etre sur de pas spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Pour les armes de la bouche, je les butes a distances avec mon sceptre (je suis gardien). Cependant a 50% de sa vie, il  les reinvoque... donc faut garder son sang froid et se les recoltiner! J'utilise un maximum mes invocations: les chiens de Baltazhar, mom marteau et epee spectrales. Et je ne me mets jamais au corps a corps du boss. 
> 
> ...


Bon j'essaierai ce soir avec un bâton à ronger si jamais je rage.
Entant que voleur, j'ai voulu y aller à l'arc. Bourriner au pistolet double ou pistolet+dague pourrait peut être marcher ...

----------


## Kayato

> +1
> Malheureusement comme j'arrive "à la bourre " sur le jeu, je sens que je vais me taper les donjons avec des "connaisseurs" qui vont bien tracer et surtout te donner la tactique gagnante avant chaque combat...


 Je te rassures ce n'est pas le cas. Parfois même en connaissant la technique on a réussit à wipe 6 fois de suite dans le premier donjon.

----------


## Phen

Pas de crainte d'être à la bourre, y'a aussi des canards qui jouent relax, la preuve Nagdum et moi même ne sommes que 50+ et pourtant la depuis la release. Tu trouveras toujours des gens comme nous pour galérer avec toi  ::):

----------


## Aubépine

Y a pire hein, je suis à peine niveau dix et j'ai pas pu jouer du weekend  ::o: 
Je serais preneuse aussi plus tard pour jouer avec ceux qui découvrent l'histoire et les donjons  ::):

----------


## Setzer

Idem ici, je joue depuis la release et je ne suis que lvl 37, et j'ai pas réussi à foutre les pieds en RvR. En tout cas, à l'occasion, je serais partant pour grouper avec du canard en histoire/donjon/explo/whatever.

----------


## lordsupra

> Idem ici, je joue depuis la release et je ne suis que lvl 37, et j'ai pas réussi à foutre les pieds en RvR. En tout cas, à l'occasion, je serais partant pour grouper avec du canard en histoire/donjon/explo/whatever.


  ::o: 
Bon bah moi qui pensais que j'était maudit avec le rvr, je me plaindrais plus. 

Et je souscrit au gens qui veulent découvrir les instances en mode alacoule, et des coups de pouces réciproques sur certaines quétes perso ( franchement des fois bien hardue).

----------


## Aghora

> Je te rassures ce n'est pas le cas. Parfois même en connaissant la technique on a réussit à wipe 6 fois de suite dans le premier donjon.


Comme face à un certain couple  ::siffle:: .

----------


## lordsupra

Artichaos comme main perso en jeu ( je raconte des mégatonne de bullshit dans le chan de guilde), Ninthchild.6102 en compte, et lordsupra sur le mumbleuh.

----------


## PolluXxX

Dites, j'ai une petite question.

Je suis de plus en plus tenté de rejoindre la guilde des Canards, après m'être ramassé pendant une heure sur une quête simple, mais je ne trouvais pas d'aide. Et puis là, j'ai trop l'impression de jouer solo, c'est un peu triste.

Seulement, j'ai commencé le jeu sur Fort Ranik.
J'voulais donc savoir, y'a moyen de changer de serveur (gratuitement) ? Sinon, quelle incidence si je fais partie de la guilde, tout en étant sur un autre serveur ?

Merci  ::):

----------


## SetaSensei

> Dites, j'ai une petite question.
> 
> Je suis de plus en plus tenté de rejoindre la guilde des Canards, après m'être ramassé pendant une heure sur une quête simple, mais je ne trouvais pas d'aide. Et puis là, j'ai trop l'impression de jouer solo, c'est un peu triste.
> 
> Seulement, j'ai commencé le jeu sur Fort Ranik.
> J'voulais donc savoir, y'a moyen de changer de serveur (gratuitement) ? Sinon, quelle incidence si je fais partie de la guilde, tout en étant sur un autre serveur ?
> 
> Merci


Le transfert est gratuit pour le moment.
Mais fais gaffe, il se peut que le changement vers Vizunah soit un peu compliqué vu la population qui y migre en ce moment.

----------


## Dar

> Au sujet des armes légendaires, pour ceux que ça intéresse je suis tombé sur cette vidéo qui montre les deux espadons légendaires.
> 
> Bon je sais que j'ai quelques pages de retard, mais c'est dur de suivre votre rythme !


Sujet on ne peut plus complet sur les légendaires.

http://www.guildwars2guru.com/news/7...g-screenshots/

----------


## lordsupra

Bah je sais pas si les changement de serveur gratuits sont fermés, en tout cas il ferment très bientôt si ce n'est pas déjà le cas. 

Ca n'impacteras pas tant que ça en pve vu qu'on peut visiter les autres serveurs, je crois, tu seras juste exclu pour le rvr. Ce qui  est un choix cornélien, ne pas pouvoir rejoindre la guilde en rvr parce que tu es sur un autre serveur, ou ne pas pouvoir rejoindre la guilde en rvr a cause de la file d'attente  ::happy2::

----------


## Setzer

De toute façon, ils vont faire un mass ban des canadiens hébreux du serveur, donc on ne sera plus que deux à jouer sur le Rvr de VS bientôt  :Cigare:

----------


## Yeuss

> Sujet on ne peut plus complet sur les légendaires.
> 
> http://www.guildwars2guru.com/news/7...g-screenshots/


Un arc avec un poney  ::o:

----------


## Drlecteur

J'aimerais juste revenir sur les instances, et leurs pseudo difficulté.

Perso, j'aime quand un boss me two-shot, parce que j'ai pas esquivé, ou que si, ou que ca. J'aime quand il a mass PV, qu'on dirait qu'on est en train de tomber le mur de berlin, brique par brique.  ::): 
J'aime pas quand y'a trois trash qui me OS, qui ont les même pv qu'un boss, et qu'ils sont 50 pack. J'aime pas quand le boss est juste ridicule par apport a la difficulté de SIMPLE MOB. Et j'aime SURTOUT PAS quand t'as un couloir avec 50 pieges + des mobs + des lance flammes, que ta camera devient folle, que tu comprend plus rien, et que tu vois pas quel est le pu**** de me*** de mob a la *** qui te tire dessus depuis une distance digne de Allan Quatermain.  ::huh:: 

Bref, j'ai testé CA en histoire et explo, et CM histoire explo aussi... ben a chaque fois je rage:
-CA,Histoire, tu te tape des pack de malade mentaux qui te défoncent, puis après tu as: Nente, pourri. Kalash, pourri. Le roi, pas bien dur. Ça me nique tout le coté épique de l'instance de finir sur ces boss.  ::|: 
-CM,Explo, alors la... une difficulté ahurissante, pas de point de tp intermédiaire, des pack de 20 mob, dont 11 elite, [enfait on peux les passer] et a la fin... un boss poteau. OK.  ::|: 

Vraiment déçu de leurs instances.... Mais bon, jy retourne a chaque fois quand même  ::P:

----------


## Raymonde

Misère  :Emo: 

je l'aime bien ce jeu, mais le design, ça donne envie de tuer

----------


## Eltoro

L'arc mon petit poney qui tire des flêches arc-en-ciel ça n'a pas de prix. Pour le reste ...  ::P: 


Ben en fait ça peut faire un bon délire de se balader en guerrier Full armure a piques de 50 cm en black .. et d'avoir un arc de tarlouze en main !! Tu rajoutes à cela la danse du guerrier humain et t'es bon pour aller au fucking blue chaar d'ascalon  :^_^:

----------


## Charmide

Et il tire des arc-en-ciels  :Bave: 

EDIT: Damned !

Les mecs ont pas trop l'air de s'inquiéter de la cohérence artistique du tout. Rien que les casquettes en fringue de ville et les lunettes d'aviateur en vente sur la boutique, ça fait bizarre.

----------


## Chedaa

Ah oui quand même ...

----------


## akroo

> J'aimerais juste revenir sur les instances, et leurs pseudo difficulté.
> 
> Perso, j'aime quand un boss me two-shot, parce que j'ai pas esquivé, ou que si, ou que ca. J'aime quand il a mass PV, qu'on dirait qu'on est en train de tomber le mur de berlin, brique par brique. 
> J'aime pas quand y'a trois trash qui me OS, qui ont les même pv qu'un boss, et qu'ils sont 50 pack. J'aime pas quand le boss est juste ridicule par apport a la difficulté de SIMPLE MOB. Et j'aime SURTOUT PAS quand t'as un couloir avec 50 pieges + des mobs + des lance flammes, que ta camera devient folle, que tu comprend plus rien, et que tu vois pas quel est le pu**** de me*** de mob a la *** qui te tire dessus depuis une distance digne de Allan Quatermain. 
> 
> Bref, j'ai testé CA en histoire et explo, et CM histoire explo aussi... ben a chaque fois je rage:
> -CA,Histoire, tu te tape des pack de malade mentaux qui te défoncent, puis après tu as: Nente, pourri. Kalash, pourri. Le roi, pas bien dur. Ça me nique tout le coté épique de l'instance de finir sur ces boss. 
> -CM,Explo, alors la... une difficulté ahurissante, pas de point de tp intermédiaire, des pack de 20 mob, dont 11 elite, [enfait on peux les passer] et a la fin... un boss poteau. OK. 
> 
> Vraiment déçu de leurs instances.... Mais bon, jy retourne a chaque fois quand même


Aaaah je suis tellement d'accord !
Et dans CA je me souviens particulièrement d'un groupe de 3 rodeurs over-cheatés juste devant le boss R (Nente) qui lui est useless...
Les pièges qu'ils posent (à distance en plus) m'ont encore OS alors que la dernière fois que j'y suis allé j'étais lvl 80 avec un équipement lvl 80 gold...

----------


## Avik

> Perso, j'aime quand un boss me two-shot, parce que j'ai pas esquivé, ou que si, ou que ca.


Complétement d'accord, un boss qui ne te one shot pas sur une aoe non esquivée ou un truc du genre, c'est du mauvais game design.
Ça tue complétement l’intérêt des strat si le truc que tu es censé faire, tu peux complétement passer outre du fait de la faible punition ...

----------


## Davbass

> Au fait, j'envoie une bouteille à la mer parce que je suis bloqué dans mon histoire perso. 
> 
>  J'en suis au chapitre level 76 où je dois tuer la bouche de Zaihtan
>  Impossible de le faire en solo...
> 
>  Soit j'ai pas la technique (cf mon message au dessus) soit c'est pas faisable comme ça et il me faudrait un coup de main.
>  Parce que bon, les PNJs qui restent dans les aoe, c'est pas super utile en fait.


J'ai galeré a le passer en solo. La 1ere fois c'est simple, je me suis dis je reviens demain car quand j'ai vue comment mes compagnons (pnj) se sont fait poutrer , je me suis dit que j'avais aucune chance.

Ma technique ça à etait de vite focus les armes et ensuite quand tes pnj meurs tu peut te mettre derriere le pillier pour eviter sa boule de feu et puller les dernieres armes qui restent. 
Ensuite avec "refuge de 'lombre" tu essaye de rez 1 ou 2 compagons et au final tu le butte , sa vie descend quand meme relativement bien .  ::): 

Screen de mon perso avec le plastron de la citadelle des flammes _(j'ai le casque aussi mais bon ça ressemble a rien)_  Les flammes sont annimés  ::wub::

----------


## Metalink

Moi ce qui me gave en ce moment c'est les skillpoints complétement buggés  :tired: 
Impossible de finir la map 80 à cause de 2 d'entre eux ... Je veux mes exotiques gratuits !

----------


## olih

Franchement, ça dépend surtout énormément du groupe.
Cet aprem on a fait entre canards, les 3 chemins explo des catacombes et c'est passé sans trop de problème.
J'avais testé avant avec du pick up et là c'était autre chose.

----------


## Le Glaude

> Moi ce qui me gave en ce moment c'est les skillpoints complétement buggés 
> Impossible de finir la map 80 à cause de 2 d'entre eux ... Je veux mes exotiques gratuits !


Je compatis.  :Emo:

----------


## Davbass

> Moi ce qui me gave en ce moment c'est les skillpoints complétement buggés 
>  Impossible de finir la map 80 à cause de 2 d'entre eux ... Je veux mes exotiques gratuits


Il faut aller sur les serveurs US , surtout qu'il faut en profiter tant que c'est gratuit. Y'aura bien un serveur ou les pts ne seront pas bug.

----------


## Steidd

J'ai ce meme soucis avec des skills points bug... C'est un peu relou mais je me dis que cela sera certainement vite corrige, donc je prefere pour ma part ne pas m'enquiquiner a migrer-remigrer  :;):

----------


## kierian

> Il faut aller sur les serveurs US , surtout qu'il faut en profiter tant que c'est gratuit. Y'aura bien un serveur ou les pts ne seront pas bug.


Pas forcément non, perso j'ai un skill point sur Orr que j'ai trouvé buggué sur l'ensemble des serveurs US et les quelques-uns testés en europe. :/

----------


## Maximelene

Perso j'ai fini l'intégralité de Orr en allant sur d'autres serveurs pour les points buggués. N'oubliez pas qu'après un patch, ils peuvent être débuggués, même parfois provisoirement  :;):

----------


## Kami93

Y a un petit malin qui a essayé de pirater mon compte en Corée du Nord, le pauvre si il avait réussi , j'ai un pauvre perso même pas level 40 avec des vieux items  ::o: 

Parcontre ça fait toujours chier :/

----------


## Benounet

> Si vous voulez rejoindre la guilde Insert Coinz[CPC] regroupant les canards sur GW2, lorsque les serveurs auront ouvert, envoyez simplement un mp sur le forum à l'un des animateurs *(voir plus bas)* ou contactez les sur le Mumble Canard PC, dans la section GW 2.


J'ai vu plus bas mais niet. Qui donc?
Merci d'avance.

----------


## Maximelene

> J'ai vu plus bas mais niet. Qui donc?
> Merci d'avance.


Je viens de vérifier, il y a bien un lien vers la liste dans le premier post.

----------


## Benounet

En effet, j'ai des lunettes depuis 2 semaines, c'est pas pour rien, ca me rassure.
Merci d'avoir rectifie.

----------


## PurpleSkunk

> J'aimerais juste revenir sur les instances, et leurs pseudo difficulté.
> 
> Perso, j'aime quand un boss me two-shot, parce que j'ai pas esquivé, ou que si, ou que ca. J'aime quand il a mass PV, qu'on dirait qu'on est en train de tomber le mur de berlin, brique par brique. 
> J'aime pas quand y'a trois trash qui me OS, qui ont les même pv qu'un boss, et qu'ils sont 50 pack. J'aime pas quand le boss est juste ridicule par apport a la difficulté de SIMPLE MOB. Et j'aime SURTOUT PAS quand t'as un couloir avec 50 pieges + des mobs + des lance flammes, que ta camera devient folle, que tu comprend plus rien, et que tu vois pas quel est le pu**** de me*** de mob a la *** qui te tire dessus depuis une distance digne de Allan Quatermain. 
> 
> Bref, j'ai testé CA en histoire et explo, et CM histoire explo aussi... ben a chaque fois je rage:
> -CA,Histoire, tu te tape des pack de malade mentaux qui te défoncent, puis après tu as: Nente, pourri. Kalash, pourri. Le roi, pas bien dur. Ça me nique tout le coté épique de l'instance de finir sur ces boss. 
> -CM,Explo, alors la... une difficulté ahurissante, pas de point de tp intermédiaire, des pack de 20 mob, dont 11 elite, [enfait on peux les passer] et a la fin... un boss poteau. OK. 
> 
> Vraiment déçu de leurs instances.... Mais bon, jy retourne a chaque fois quand même





> Aaaah je suis tellement d'accord !
> Et dans CA je me souviens particulièrement d'un groupe de 3 rodeurs over-cheatés juste devant le boss R (Nente) qui lui est useless...
> Les pièges qu'ils posent (à distance en plus) m'ont encore OS alors que la dernière fois que j'y suis allé j'étais lvl 80 avec un équipement lvl 80 gold...


Sans spoiler sur certains trucs les mecs ça serait encore mieux.  :;): 
Merci pour les prochains !

----------


## Shoran

> Je pose ma question ici, faute de section spécialisée . 
> 
> Aux asuras : est il judicieux de dépenser 30 points dans la compétence "invocation de golem série D" ?


Le série D est un golem défensif, il encaisse bien plus que l'autre, fait bien moins mal mais a une bulle qui repousse les projectiles (me semble que c'est un skill de gardien). Très efficace donc en attaque de fort pour prendre moins de dégâts prêt de la porte, ou en PVE pour tanker un mob un peu trop coriace.

----------


## trex

Non mais super déçut du skin du bâton légendaire ! 
On est pas chez barbie quoi !

----------


## Say hello

Surtout qu'au final in game on voit quasiment pas le skin du baton vu que les ornement sont tout petit.

Et dans le genre déception c'est un peu comme les armes de guilde. On pouvait espérer un skin même sobre d'arme avec une quelconque draperie/bannière/fanon à moitié déchirée accroché à l'arme... mais non.
Par exemple le baton de guilde ressemble à un pic plastique pour saucisses cocktail géante.  :tired:

----------


## Le Glaude

> Non mais super déçut du skin du bâton légendaire ! 
> On est pas chez barbie quoi !


Et encore, t'as pas vu l'arc long.  ::trollface::

----------


## Arzaniss

> Et encore, t'as pas vu l'arc long.


Ha non ne dit pas ça  ::(:  Je me faisais une joie pour les skins 80 des arcs ....

----------


## yopa

Hello les coincoins !

Bon finalement je m'éclate plutot bien sur GW2 , je trouve le jeux vraiment plaisant a jouer ( je fais principalement que du Pve pour le moment ).

Je joue Rôdeur et c'est plutôt sympa comme classe ( je crève moins souvent qu'avec mon élémentaliste  :;):  ).

Sinon , ça fait un moment que je me disais en écoutant la musique du jeux , tiens c'est bizarre ça me dit quelque chose  , et paf je viens de voir que la ziq était composée par Jeremy Soule  ::):

----------


## Ptit gras

Depuis GW1  ::):

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

LA moitié des ziks proviennent du premier.
Et elles sont toujours aussi agréables à écouter.

Bon sinon je galère un peu au niveau du craft, surtout pour choper des "plantes". Y'a des bons coin à champignons sur les maps de départ ? Quelque soit la race...

Ah et y'a des gens intéressés pour Catacombes en histoire, en fin d'aprèm (17H) ? Sans rush par contre, tranquillement pour découvrir.

----------


## yopa

> Depuis GW1


ça m'avais pas trop marqué pour GW1 (en même temps , j'ai du y jouer 10 min  :;):  ) , En tout cas , c'est rigolo , y'a des moments j'ai l’impression d'arpenter les contrées de Tamriel avec cette bande sonore.

----------


## pikkpi

> Ah et y'a des gens intéressés pour Catacombes en histoire, en fin d'aprèm (17H) ? Sans rush par contre, tranquillement pour découvrir.


Éventuellement dispo si je rentre chez moi assez tôt !

----------


## kierian

Quelqu'un connait le contenu du dernier patch, je trouve rien sur le wiki ?

----------


## DrFoued

> LA moitié des ziks proviennent du premier.
> Et elles sont toujours aussi agréables à écouter.
> 
> Bon sinon je galère un peu au niveau du craft, surtout pour choper des "plantes". Y'a des bons coin à champignons sur les maps de départ ? Quelque soit la race...
> 
> Ah et y'a des gens intéressés pour Catacombes en histoire, en fin d'aprèm (17H) ? Sans rush par contre, tranquillement pour découvrir.


Plop Cacao !
Ça me dit bien de la refaire en mode tranquille. La première fois je l'ai faite en mode speed sans trop suivre l'histoire.
Je vais tenter le fin d'aprem, sinon je serais plus dispo vers 21h.

----------


## Marty

> LA moitié des ziks proviennent du premier.
> Et elles sont toujours aussi agréables à écouter.
> 
> Bon sinon je galère un peu au niveau du craft, surtout pour choper des "plantes". Y'a des bons coin à champignons sur les maps de départ ? Quelque soit la race...
> 
> Ah et y'a des gens intéressés pour Catacombes en histoire, en fin d'aprèm (17H) ? Sans rush par contre, tranquillement pour découvrir.


Niveau musique, c'est vrai qu'elles sont toujours agréables mais des fois, je trouve que ca manque de nouveauté. Même si la nostalgie du premier GW est pas mal aussi.
Une musique que je trouve bien nulle par contre c'est celle des panoramas dans les zones asuras et sylvaris. Avec le "dong"....."dong". On dirait une musique de fin du monde.  ::huh:: 

Et pour les catas, je me joindrais bien à toi mais c'est trop tôt aussi. :/

----------


## olih

Ah oui, la mise à jour, c'est pas une petite niveau nombre de fichiers (2k) par contre c'est beaucoup plus léger au niveau poids.

----------


## lordsupra

> LA moitié des ziks proviennent du premier.
> Et elles sont toujours aussi agréables à écouter.
> 
> Bon sinon je galère un peu au niveau du craft, surtout pour choper des "plantes". Y'a des bons coin à champignons sur les maps de départ ? Quelque soit la race...
> 
> Ah et y'a des gens intéressés pour Catacombes en histoire, en fin d'aprèm (17H) ? Sans rush par contre, tranquillement pour découvrir.


Bah si ça se peut attendre un peu ( je rentre plus vers 18 et quelques ). Je l'ai faite hier, avec des pu, et euh, beaucoup, beaucoup de rage. Après je suis surement mauvais mais le passage avec 

Spoiler Alert! 


 les trois rôdeurs, mais fuuuuuuu, c'est clairement le point de ce donjon , ou le ratio Difficulté/Epique explose sans raison: trois pélo fantôme avec des arcs courent vers toi, ils ont l'air de rien, t'engages la procédure standard.... et vlan combo flèche qui repousse plus pièges derrière toi, one shot.  Sur une attaque imprévisible ( je me suis usé les yeux a tenter de voir une quelconque animation de channeling, mais non), même en étant gardien en lourd, niv 37 , spé robustess/vita, tu te fais one shot si t'as le malheur d'être projeté dans un piége, c'est excessivement énervant. Après, il me semble qu'en arrivant en mode esquive d'entrée de jeu, en se séparant bien , en les encerclant ( faut pas être aligné , quoi, histoire d'éviter le combo sus mentionné) , et avec le mur de renvoi, ca passe hyper facile dés lors qu'on focus bien.  

  Globalement, même si j'ai ragé sur ce passage spécifique, les boss 

Spoiler Alert! 


 notamment les amants, dont j'avais entendu le nom plein de fois, et qui effectivement sont à eux deux le boss le plus rigolo du donj'

 sont rigolos et même s'il sont pas si dur, je trouve qu'ils sont sympas pour un premier donjon. Enfin, voilà c'était en mode story, je fear un peu le mode explo.

----------


## Raymonde

> c'est excessivement énervant.

----------


## lordsupra

Bien , c'était ça l'allusion ^^.

----------


## Ardan

> Ah et y'a des gens intéressés pour Catacombes en histoire, en fin d'aprèm (17H) ? Sans rush par contre, tranquillement pour découvrir.


Ça me tente bien de le refaire. Je l'ai fait hier soir, sans trop de soucis, et j'ai adoré.

----------


## Maximelene

> Quelqu'un connait le contenu du dernier patch, je trouve rien sur le wiki ?


Patch note d'une ligne :




> Vous pouvez maintenant faire des découvertes directement en utilisant les objets stockés dans vos collections.


Et apparemment ils ont uppé le Manoir de Caudecus en ajoutant quelques méchants mobs, la Citadelle des Flammes en rendant la protection du PNJ plus dure (nerf du mode "rush" donc  ::lol::  ), et... nerfé le gain en argent des donjons  ::(: 

Les succès d'exploration, qui demandaient plus de zones qu'il n'y en a, ont aussi été fixés visiblement.

Apparemment ce "gros patch" avait été annoncé pour cette date environ (ils parlaient du 17), et un autre est prévu pour le 24/25.


Sinon, le datamining révèle encore un paquet d'objets dont personne ne connaît pas la recette (tel que des armes fantomatiques). On n'a pas fini de jouer avec la Forge Mystique  :;):

----------


## Aghora

> Patch note d'une ligne :


Ca a été implémenté plus vite que je le pensais  ::): .

----------


## SetaSensei

> Patch note d'une ligne :

----------


## Antarion

> Patch note d'une ligne :
> 
>  et... nerfé le gain en argent des donjons


Donc le seul moyen rentable de se faire du fric a lui aussi été nerf  ::(:  ...

----------


## Thorkel

> Patch note d'une ligne :
> 
> 
> 
> Et apparemment ils ont uppé le Manoir de Caudecus en ajoutant quelques méchants mobs, la Citadelle des Flammes en rendant la protection du PNJ plus dure (nerf du mode "rush" donc  ), et... nerfé le gain en argent des donjons 
> 
> Les succès d'exploration, qui demandaient plus de zones qu'il n'y en a, ont aussi été fixés visiblement.
> 
> Apparemment ce "gros patch" avait été annoncé pour cette date environ (ils parlaient du 17), et un autre est prévu pour le 24/25.
> ...


Héhé la bonne nouvelle pour le craft ca !!

----------


## Rhusehus

> Donc le seul moyen rentable de se faire du fric a lui aussi été nerf  ...


Toutefois ce n'est pas plus mal, cela va peut être éviter de toujours avoir les même groupe pour faire les même rush en explo.

Il reste toujours le craft pour se faire un peu d'argent : les armures exotiques lvl 80 se vendent toujours très bien, avec un bénéfice décent, il faut juste farmer un peu les compos de base, pour le reste on peut acheter les boules d'ectoplasmes à l'HV, et rentabiliser leur coût assez décemment pendant la vente. Je doit avoir un bénéfice d'environ 40-50 silver par pièces vendue.

 ::):  

C'est pas extrême, mais ça avance bien.

EDIT : Avec un peu d'effort je finirais par pouvoir me crafter mon propre gear exotique au lieu de systématiquement les vendres !  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Oh putain, le cuisinier que je suis les remercie. Ça devenait une véritable plaie.

----------


## Orgazmo

Bon allé je me suis enfin décidé à m'activer et à vous rejoindre !
MUHAHAHAHAHA VOUS ALLEZ........ heuuuuu Y'aura un bizutage ?

----------


## SetaSensei

> Various broken skill challenges now functional (such Bayt Fallahin in Malchor's Leap)


Le dernier qui me manquait.  :Emo:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Oh putain, le cuisinier que je suis les remercie. Ça devenait une véritable plaie.


Pareil.

----------


## Heolx

Bonjour à tous !

Si on pouvait me passer Canard ?

Un grand merci pour l'ambiance et les lead plus que correct

----------


## Lee Tchii

Il faut envoyer un canardmail pour cela.
Hier encore, j'essayais de découvrir de nouvelles recettes, sans grand espoir vu la foule de denrées que j'avais en cuisine.
C'était vraiment indispensable arrivé au lvl 100 !

----------


## mikelion

Ayé j'ai mes 100k xp, c'est pas bien dur en fait une fois que l'on monte de niveaux.

Ma revue McM du matin qui n'a duré que 15 minutes : 5 minutes pour rejoindre le camp GodSword au nord de la carte, et 5 minutes pour le reprendre au rouge avec des alliés. Ensuite 5 minutes à faire le kéké devant un petit groupe rouge, réfugié derrière leur portail en dessous de GodSword. Je danse, je saute (pas moi , mon perso), et un ennemi craque en se téléportant sur moi : hop un coup de piège infirmité, 2 roulades et mes alliés lui tombent tous sur le poil (quand je fais le kéké, c'est qu'il y a des alliés pas loin).
Voilà c'est tout.

Je me suis commandé le guide GW2 sur Amazon, histoire de me faire de la lecture, livraison le 24/09 !

----------


## Maximelene

> Il reste toujours le craft pour se faire un peu d'argent : les armures exotiques lvl 80 se vendent toujours très bien, avec un bénéfice décent


Mouais, perso en retirant la com c'est une ou deux pièces d'argent de bénéfice, pour un investissement 100 fois plus élevé. Dans le genre pas rentable, ça se pose là.

----------


## Vroum

> Quelqu'un connait le contenu du dernier patch, je trouve rien sur le wiki ?


Issu du forum gw2



> Général
> •	Les joueurs asuras visent maintenant leur cible lorsqu’ils utilisent un fusil.
> •	Correction de problèmes avec divers événements et défis de compétence.
> •	Correction de problèmes permettant aux joueurs de se déplacer en dehors de la carte.
> •	Correction de problèmes bloquant les joueurs sur la carte dans divers endroits.
> •	Les joueurs peuvent à présent utiliser la banque pour effectuer des découvertes d‘artisanat.
> •	Correction de bugs pour le Succès d’exploration, les joueurs peuvent à présent recevoir 100% en exploration de carte.
> •	Ajout d’une fonctionnalité limitant l’expérience et l’or que les joueurs peuvent recevoir en faisant du « speed-farming » en donjon.
> Histoire
> ...


Côté ingénieur c'est assez frustrant, depuis la sortie du jeu on nous retire progressivement nos finisseurs de combos.

----------


## mikelion

> "Ingénieur
> • Bottes-fusées : cette compétence n’est plus utilisable sous l’eau. Ceci est un changement temporaire en attendant une résolution du problème projetant les joueurs dans les airs lors de l’utilisation de cette compétence."



Tiens les ingénieurs peuvent voler ?

----------


## Skiant

Toujours aucune patch note pour le nécro.

"Working as Intended", je suppose. Même les skills élites pas utilisables sous l'eau.  :Emo:

----------


## Marty

> Tiens les ingénieurs peuvent voler ?


Voler est un grand mot. La compétence Bottes-fusées était un peu le style Iron Man de l'ingé. Mais au final, ca ne fait pas plus voler que les autres compétences d'esquive avec dégâts des autres classes (comme réflexes éclairs chez le Rodeur).
Mais sous l'eau apparemment, c'était bugué.

----------


## olih

> Toujours aucune patch note pour le nécro.
> 
> "Working as Intended", je suppose. Même les skills élites pas utilisables sous l'eau.


 Il y a épidémie qui est utilisable sous l'eau.
Bon c'est rigolo, mais voila.

Et pour les catacombes, j'ai accompagné un groupe de canard hier (et un extra) dont seulement 1 à part moi l'avait déjà fait.
On  s'en est sorti sans trop de soucis. On a même eu tous les boss du premier coup je crois.

----------


## mikelion

Mon perso est lvl57, pas encore fait de donjon  ::(:

----------


## Madvince

Je n'ai fait que Cata (histoire) et vu que tous les soirs dès que je lance le jeu, je tague pour entrer en WvW, je ne suis pas prêt de retourner en donjon...

Tiens au fait, en beta il n'était pas question d'un donjon ouvert en WvW ? ou je confond avec le puzzle jump ?

----------


## mikelion

Ca doit être le puzzle jump disponible en profondeur. Le truc où quand tu es presque arrivé à la fin, un ennemi arrive et te tue, puisque la zone est commune à tout le monde.

----------


## Madvince

Ouais ça doit être ça. Pas encore eu l'occase de le faire.

----------


## Gingembre

Dites les copines, c'est pas que je veux pas me taper l'agréable lecture des 106 pages précédentes et ruiner ma productivité en ces temps de crise pour notre beau pays, mais un peu quand même
On fait comment pour rejoindre la guilde ? PM à qui que quoi donc ou?

En vous remerciant !

----------


## Louis X

J'ai bien fait de faire le Manoir en mode story hier soir. ^^ C'est vrai que c'était beaucoup plus simple que Cata. A part le 1er boss, où on a dû pas mal rez et revenir à 5, on a fini le reste à 4 sans problème.

----------


## Maximelene

> Dites les copines, c'est pas que je veux pas me taper l'agréable lecture des 106 pages précédentes et ruiner ma productivité en ces temps de crise pour notre beau pays, mais un peu quand même
> On fait comment pour rejoindre la guilde ? PM à qui que quoi donc ou?
> 
> En vous remerciant !


T'as juste à te taper l'agréable lecture du premier message de la première page.

----------


## Kayato

Je tiens à signaler que pour le moment toutes les demandes de recrutement sont mises de coté jusqu'à ce que le ménage chez les canetons soit fait. Vous pouvez toujours envoyer un mp, nous les conservons pour vous faire intégrer la guilde par la suite  ::):

----------


## darkmanticora

Et sinon ils ont prévu de faire un patch pour améliorer l'optimisation du jeu ?  ::P: 
Parce que descendre a 20 FPS en rvr qd je vois mon frangin a 60 ça fait rager  ::'(:

----------


## Snydlock

> • Correction de problèmes avec divers événements et défis de compétence.
> • Les joueurs peuvent à présent utiliser la banque pour effectuer des découvertes d‘artisanat.


Les deux choses qui me frustraient le plus...
En passant, le deuxième point réduit encore l'intérêt des grands sacs.

----------


## Raymonde

Ah dites, vous avez peut-être vu un post quelque part qui parle de ça.

Je trouve très énervant le fait de devoir être au sol pour lancer une compétence. Il y en a pour qui ça se comprend, comme mille lames (qui est canalisée). Mais pour le rush tourbillon de lame, ça flingue vraiment le dynamisme. Pareil en sortie d'esquive, ya une inertie entre chaque lancement, et la compétence ne part pas 1 seconde après si tu tentes de la lancer au mauvais moment, elle est juste annulée.

Du coup tu te retrouves à spammer la compétence pour être sûr qu'elle partira au bon moment. ça vous gêne pas vous ?

----------


## Gingembre

> T'as juste à te taper l'agréable lecture du premier message de la première page.


Indeed, j'avais point vu la petite ligne dédiée à ça 
Merci!

----------


## pikkpi

> Du coup tu te retrouves à spammer la compétence pour être sûr qu'elle partira au bon moment. ça vous gêne pas vous ?


Non.

Mais c'est l'habitude du meuporg je crois... Etant donné que j'ai pas ce problème je me trompe peut-être mais ya pas moyen de gérer le délai de prise en compte de la touche dans les options ? Il me semble avoir vu ça dans les options mais c'est peut être dans un jeu....

----------


## olih

> Les deux choses qui me frustraient le plus...
> En passant, le deuxième point réduit encore l'intérêt des grands sacs.


Des sacs > 15 places oui, mais sinon, c'est toujours sympa d'avoir de la place.

----------


## Steidd

> Des sacs > 15 places oui, mais sinon, c'est toujours sympa d'avoir de la place.


Effectivement, avec la possibilite de deposer les objets collectables, ca ne vaut pas forcement le coup de depenser son or dans des grands sacs je trouve... Surtout que la derniere rune pour confectionner les sacs 20 places est vraiment tres tres (tres?) chere! Apres, c'est toujours un moyen de faire "sortir l'argent du jeu" et limiter l'inflation... Pour ma part, mes sacs 12 places me suffisent largement.

----------


## Myron

Je pense que les derniers sacs sont surtout prévus pour les gros riches étant donné que le slot en gemme coûte moins cher que la rune.

----------


## OlG-fr

[tavumavie]Salut les canards, après un déménagement à Toronto cet été je viens enfin de récupérer une ligne Internet.[/tavumavie]
Si je vous raconte ça c'est que ça me pose un problème. Si je décide de vous retrouver sur votre serveur EU est-ce que je ne risque pas d'avoir une expérience frustrante (je pense bien au WvW)? Des canards sont ils éclairés sur le sujet?  ::unsure::

----------


## lordsupra

Ca y est, ils sortent enfin de l'ombre.

----------


## Albi33

> [tavumavie]Salut les canards, après un déménagement à Toronto cet été je viens enfin de récupérer une ligne Internet.[/tavumavie]
> Si je vous raconte ça c'est que ça me pose un problème. Si je décide de vous retrouver sur votre serveur EU est-ce que je ne risque pas d'avoir une expérience frustrante (je pense bien au WvW)? Des canards sont ils éclairés sur le sujet?


Salut  ::): 

ça dépend vraiment ce que tu cherches, je joue avec les canards en rentrant du boulot, j'ai souvent du mal à rentrer en WvW mais des fois ça passe, la plupart du temps cela dit je dois attendre 21h - 22h (heure à Montréal) pour y entrer et à ce moment c'est un peu mort, y'a toujours un peu d'action mais ça n'a rien à voir avec ce qu'il se passe en soirée. 

Sinon y'a toujours des joueurs connectés quelque soit l'heure, j'ai jamais l'impression de jouer sur un serveur vide ou dans une guilde vide, le seul et unique problème c'est le WvW et encore, ça risque de se tasser avec le temps (lorsque les serveurs d'en face commençeront à organiser des défenses de nuit, lorsque la population du serveur diminuera et qu'il sera plus simple d'entrer sur la carte lors des heures de pointe).

Edit: autre point, niveau latence j'ai aucun problème, tu es chez qui? Pour ma part c'est Bell et j'ai un bon ping sans vraiment de lag.

----------


## Thorkel

> [tavumavie]Salut les canards, après un déménagement à Toronto cet été je viens enfin de récupérer une ligne Internet.[/tavumavie]
> Si je vous raconte ça c'est que ça me pose un problème. Si je décide de vous retrouver sur votre serveur EU est-ce que je ne risque pas d'avoir une expérience frustrante (je pense bien au WvW)? Des canards sont ils éclairés sur le sujet?


Haha la blague !

Bon, le prends pas mal mais Vizu se fait accuser de pseudo triche en raison du classement W3, en gros on est en haut grâce aux canadiens qui jouent la nuit (pour l'Europe)

Donc à priori tu seras pas frustré mais tu alimenteras la légende  :;):

----------


## Albi33

> Haha la blague !
> 
> Bon, le prends pas mal mais Vizu se fait accuser de pseudo triche en raison du classement W3, en gros on est en haut grâce aux canadiens qui jouent la nuit (pour l'Europe)
> 
> Donc à priori tu seras pas frustré mais tu alimenteras la légende


Ben justement c'est ça qui est con dans cette théorie, y'a carrément moyen d'être frustré vu les horaires de boulot classique, lorsqu'on arrive à la maison vers 18h (=minuit en France) soit le gros de la bataille est terminé, soit c'est encore la grosse guerre et c'est impossible d'entrer  :^_^:  mais pour l'instant perso ça me convient, c'est fun de faire partie de l'équipe de nuit, on fait du puzzle jump, des petites escarmouches, on renforce les forts et de temps en temps il y a même des batailles sympathiques...

----------


## Aghora

> Haha la blague !
> 
> Bon, le prends pas mal mais Vizu se fait accuser de pseudo triche en raison du classement W3, en gros on est en haut grâce aux canadiens qui jouent la nuit (pour l'Europe)
> 
> Donc à priori tu seras pas frustré mais tu alimenteras la légende

----------


## mikelion

Maj de plus de 2000 fichiers !

----------


## OlG-fr

Ahah go Canada go!  ::lol:: 




> Salut 
> 
> ça dépend vraiment ce que tu cherches, je joue avec les canards en rentrant du boulot, j'ai souvent du mal à rentrer en WvW mais des fois ça passe, la plupart du temps cela dit je dois attendre 21h - 22h (heure à Montréal) pour y entrer et à ce moment c'est un peu mort, y'a toujours un peu d'action mais ça n'a rien à voir avec ce qu'il se passe en soirée. 
> 
> Sinon y'a toujours des joueurs connectés quelque soit l'heure, j'ai jamais l'impression de jouer sur un serveur vide ou dans une guilde vide, le seul et unique problème c'est le WvW et encore, ça risque de se tasser avec le temps (lorsque les serveurs d'en face commençeront à organiser des défenses de nuit, lorsque la population du serveur diminuera et qu'il sera plus simple d'entrer sur la carte lors des heures de pointe).
> 
> Edit: autre point, niveau latence j'ai aucun problème, tu es chez qui? Pour ma part c'est Bell et j'ai un bon ping sans vraiment de lag.


Je suis cablé chez teksavvy. Bon merci pour ce retour de Montreal en tout cas.
Et juste pour info, les canadiens qui sont là si vous deviez jouer sur un serveur Nord Américain vous choisiriez quoi? :groslâchequiprévoieunplandesortieavantlabataill  e:  ::ninja::

----------


## Albi33

> Ahah go Canada go! 
> http://sharpformen.com/wp-content/up...men-1-text.jpg
> 
> Je suis cablé chez teksavvy. Bon merci pour ce retour de Montreal en tout cas.
> Et juste pour info, les canadiens qui sont là si vous deviez jouer sur un serveur Nord Américain vous choisiriez quoi? :groslâchequiprévoieunplandesortieavantlabataill  e:


Ok tesksavvy c'est bien pour le rapport qualité/prix mais la connexion sera peut être un peu moins stable. En serveur nord-américain, les collègues québecois joueurs que j'ai sont sur Jade Quarry.

----------


## Kourikargou

o_O 
Vient de boucler Manoir en explo (chemin Seraphins)
2h30 en tout : Les premiers mobs et groupes sont faisables mais offre un bon challenge (quasi-tout les mobs sont à distance et one-shot presque)
Par contre : L’événement avec un chien super élite (truc violet autour de son image) qui fait même pas la moitié de ma taille et qui prend 10 minutes à tuer tout ça parce qu’il fear environ toutes les 10 secondes pendant 5 secondes  :tired:  ça nous a déjà soulé pas mal.
Par contre après on devait chercher des tonneaux explosif pour les placer devant la porte, des mobs (dont des vétérans) qui arrivent à l'infini en sachant qu'ils reprennent les tonneaux devant la porte. Seul technique qu'on a trouver (après 30 minutes de recherche pour trouver les tonneaux) faire du skyrim glitch pour passer derrière la porte et faire bugger les mobs... Juste après un couloir de la mort y'as le boss de fin, bon on a ignoré les mobs du couloir pour pouvoir arriver au boss qu'ont a buggé dans un mur

Bref on a finit en usant pleins de bugs :D (En même temps on avait un groupe de merde avec 3 rôdeurs et 1 voleur)

----------


## olih

> o_O 
> Vient de boucler Manoir en explo (chemin Seraphins)
> 2h30 en tout : Les premiers mobs et groupes sont faisables mais offre un bon challenge (quasi-tout les mobs sont à distance et one-shot presque)
> Par contre : L’événement avec un chien super élite (truc violet autour de son image) qui fait même pas la moitié de ma taille et qui prend 10 minutes à tuer tout ça parce qu’il fear environ toutes les 10 secondes pendant 5 secondes  ça nous a déjà soulé pas mal.
> Par contre après on devait chercher des tonneaux explosif pour les placer devant la porte, des mobs (dont des vétérans) qui arrivent à l'infini en sachant qu'ils reprennent les tonneaux devant la porte. Seul technique qu'on a trouver (après 30 minutes de recherche pour trouver les tonneaux) faire du skyrim glitch pour passer derrière la porte et faire bugger les mobs... Juste après un couloir de la mort y'as le boss de fin, bon on a ignoré les mobs du couloir pour pouvoir arriver au boss qu'ont a buggé dans un mur
> 
> Bref on a finit en usant pleins de bugs :D (En même temps on avait un groupe de merde avec 3 rôdeurs et 1 voleur)


Pour les tonneaux, 

Spoiler Alert! 


on avait trouvé un truc :
- Tout le monde se colle là où on prend les tonneaux, les mobs n'aggro pas
- Chacun prend un tonneau et le jette -> les mobs foncent dessus pour les remettre à leurs place
- Rapidement tout le monde reprend un tonneau et fonce près de la porte, chacun dans une zone et on pose les tonneaux simultanément.



C'est pas simple mais ça avait marché.
Mais le manoir en explo, c'est pas une partie de plaisir...

----------


## lokham

> o_O 
> Vient de boucler Manoir en explo (chemin Seraphins)
> 2h30 en tout : Les premiers mobs et groupes sont faisables mais offre un bon challenge (*quasi-tout les mobs sont à distance et one-shot presque*)
> Par contre : L’événement avec un chien super élite (truc violet autour de son image) qui fait même pas la moitié de ma taille et qui prend 10 minutes à tuer tout ça parce qu’il fear environ toutes les 10 secondes pendant 5 secondes  ça nous a déjà soulé pas mal.
> Par contre après on devait chercher des tonneaux explosif pour les placer devant la porte, des mobs (dont des vétérans) qui arrivent à l'infini en sachant qu'ils reprennent les tonneaux devant la porte. Seul technique qu'on a trouver (après 30 minutes de recherche pour trouver les tonneaux) faire du skyrim glitch pour passer derrière la porte et faire bugger les mobs... Juste après un couloir de la mort y'as le boss de fin, bon on a ignoré les mobs du couloir pour pouvoir arriver au boss qu'ont a buggé dans un mur
> 
> Bref on a finit en usant pleins de bugs :D (En même temps on avait un *groupe de merde avec 3 rôdeurs et 1 voleur)*


Il  n'y a pas une contradiction dans ce que tu dis ? si les mobs sont tous à distance, peut être qu'un groupe de perso jouant à distance est mieux non ? un groupe composé de guerrier et de gardien aurait fait mieux que des rôdeurs et voleurs ?

----------


## Kourikargou

> Pour les tonneaux, 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> on avait trouvé un truc :
> - Tout le monde se colle là où on prend les tonneaux, les mobs n'aggro pas
> - Chacun prend un tonneau et le jette -> les mobs foncent dessus pour les remettre à leurs place
> - Rapidement tout le monde reprend un tonneau et fonce près de la porte, chacun dans une zone et on pose les tonneaux simultanément.
> ...


Mouai c'est ce que j'ai essayé de faire mais les autres n'arrivaient pas à poser les tonneaux sur les cercles, donc j'ai tout pris tout seul pendant qu'ils avaient tout les mobs au cul (dont la moitié bugée).

En tout cas, j'ai fais l'instance niveau 60 en story, est c'est WoNdErFuL, Spoiler pour ceux qui voudrait la découvrir :


Spoiler Alert! 


L'ambiance est sympa, l'instance un peu longue mais pas trop compliquée.
Le seul moment où on a légèrement galéré, c'est l'avant-dernier boss qui invoque des golem qui sont assez hardcore quand on passe d'un cadavre à l'autre pour rez tout le monde en permanence (j'ai fait 45 rezu rien que dans ce donjon). Par contre, le dernier boss est succulent, outre la map extrêmement dangereuse avec ces passerelles fines au-dessus de la lave, le boss et sympa, original et a une super bouille de tas de ferraille mouvant (et faut avouez que son attaque "je tire la chasse" est énorme). mention spéciale à ces enfoirés de slimes qui sont là pour vous pourrir la vie.



En tout cas c'est mon pouvoir de soutien qui s'affirme le plus en instance avec mon guerrier Charr, des bannière qui on toutes une capacité de régénération et mon combo : arc long/épée cor fonctionne plutôt bien avec comme sorts de barre : 
- Secouez-vous ou invulnérabilité de 5 sec
- Bannière de compassion/guérison+
- Bannière de précision/dégâts crit+
- ça dépend
- (Élite) Bannière de rez ou appel de la meute (invoque deux charr)

EDIT : 


> Il n'y a pas une contradiction dans ce que tu dis ? si les mobs sont tous à distance, peut être qu'un groupe de perso jouant à distance est mieux non ? un groupe composé de guerrier et de gardien aurait fait mieux que des rôdeurs et voleurs ?


C'est bien vrai, mais les 3 rôdeurs m'avait pas l'air très efficaces (m'avait pas l'air très doués aussi) et étés constamment à terre, je pense qu'un gardien ou un guerrier de plus aurait bien aidés niveau mêlée (m'voyez, pour se prendre des coups).
Bon après je devrait peut-être me lancer, mais je suis pas très résistant et je ne suffit pas à tenir, donc je reste à distance en tant que roue (pas roux) de secours pour rez ou enlever des altérations voir prendre des coups un petit laps de temps.

----------


## olih

> Mouai c'est ce que j'ai essayé de faire mais les autres n'arrivaient pas à poser les tonneaux sur les cercles, donc j'ai tout pris tout seul pendant qu'ils avaient tout les mobs au cul (dont la moitié bugée).
> 
> En tout cas, j'ai fais l'instance niveau 60 en story, est c'est WoNdErFuL, Spoiler pour ceux qui voudrait la découvrir :
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> L'ambiance est sympa, l'instance un peu longue mais pas trop compliquée.
> ...


Surtout après le 

Spoiler Alert! 


connard d'asura à golem

, c'est drôlement rafraichissant comme final  ::ninja:: , et en fait, les 

Spoiler Alert! 


slimes sont super important, ils lâchent des pierres quand ils crèvent que l'on peut lancer sur le boss et ça fait de gros dégats

.
 Sans spoiler 

Spoiler Alert! 


mais un peu quand même

, il y a 

Spoiler Alert! 


au moins un autre donjon avec un boss sympa comme ça

.

Les pierres sont vos amis, apprenez à les aimer.

----------


## Aghora

J'ai fait le manoir en pick-up, mode histoire. C'était bien naze, les 4 autres membres faisaient partis de la même guilde mais ne communiquaient presque pas (p-e entre eux sur Mumble ou TS, ou sur leur chan).

Du coup on s'est fait défoncé, mais c'est un miracle qu'on y soit arrivé.

Et le premier boss est bien chiant quand on a qu'une armure légère (one shot systématique pour moi).

----------


## olih

> J'ai fait le manoir en pick-up, mode histoire. C'était bien naze, les 4 autres membres faisaient partis de la même guilde mais ne communiquaient presque pas (p-e entre eux sur Mumble ou TS, ou sur leur chan).
> 
> Du coup on s'est fait défoncé, mais c'est un miracle qu'on y soit arrivé.
> 
> Et le premier boss est bien chiant quand on a qu'une armure légère (one shot systématique pour moi).


 Son aoe est super large.
Après il parait que le manoir en mode histoire a été "durci" depuis le patch d'hier, donc à voir.

----------


## Madvince

Pour ma part j'ai fait directement Arah en mode histoire hier soir avec un groupe pick up, alors que je n'avais fait que Cata avant.
Et bah..comment dire...je suis bien content qu'il y est du WvW.
Qu'est ce que c'est chiant (et la fin...mmmh lol ?) , surtout pour du loot minable ( bleu et même pas de niveau 80 alors que le donjon est dans LA zone 80).

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Fait les Catacombes ne mode histoire hier soir.
C'était cool, mais ptain c'est relou de se faire one-shoter tout le temps.  :tired: 
En plus, Frite est bête.


Sinon les décors sont quand même magnifiques dans ce jeu, j'en reviens pas.

----------


## olih

> Fait les Catacombes ne mode histoire hier soir.
> C'était cool, mais ptain c'est relou de se faire one-shoter tout le temps. 
> En plus, Frite est bête.
> 
> 
> Sinon les décors sont quand même magnifiques dans ce jeu, j'en reviens pas.


 :tired: 
Ne parle pas comme ça de mon petit ours  :tired: .
Et franchement, ça c'est plutôt bien passé pour un groupe de lv30-35 donc beaucoup n'avait jamais fait d'instance.
Et faut apprendre à éviter les aoe.

----------


## SetaSensei

> Fait les Catacombes ne mode histoire hier soir.
> C'était cool, mais ptain c'est relou de se faire one-shoter tout le temps. 
> En plus, Frite est bête.
> 
> 
> Sinon les décors sont quand même magnifiques dans ce jeu, j'en reviens pas.


Les catacombes en mode histoire, en général c'est la purge.
J'avais trouvé ça rigolo en fait.

"Hey c'est mon premier donjon dans GW2, ça va être facile !"

* 1er mob *

"... Ah non."

----------


## olih

Niveau décors, le donjon dans les glaces est  :Bave: .

----------


## doudou1408

Ah , ça faisait longtemps que les guildes avaient bug , ça m'avait presque manqué  :tired:

----------


## olih

> Ah , ça faisait longtemps que les guildes avait bug , ça m'avait presque manqué


Où alors, il y a eu purge  ::trollface:: .

----------


## doudou1408

Sachant que j'me vois seul dedans , ça a du être une sacré purge .  ::P: 

Ou alors , vous êtes tous parti  ::sad::

----------


## Kazael

Ouep la guilde bug bien comme il faut après le patch de ce matin. On se voit seul dedans et quand on essai de parler sur le chan on nous indique qu'on fait pas partie d'une guilde ;(

----------


## Anonyme1023

> Fait les Catacombes ne mode histoire hier soir.
> C'était cool, mais ptain c'est relou de se faire one-shoter tout le temps. 
> En plus, Frite est bête.
> 
> 
> Sinon les décors sont quand même magnifiques dans ce jeu, j'en reviens pas.


Surtout que j'ai demandé à des Canards hier hein !
MERCI HEIN ! MERCI §  ::ninja::

----------


## Evene

Va falloir qu'ils prennent des cours chez TRION sur la qualité des patchs, et les corrections de trucs débiles genre points de skills buggés.

----------


## Zepolak

Non, c'est moi qui vous ait tous viré dans la nuit. Enfin seul !  :^_^: 

Et j'ai réussi à dépenser jusqu'au dernier point d'influence aussi, et à virer nos améliorations, toutes, en plus  ::trollface:: 




> Les catacombes en mode histoire, en général c'est la purge.
> J'avais trouvé ça rigolo en fait.
> 
> "Hey c'est mon premier donjon dans GW2, ça va être facile !"
> 
> * 1er mob *
> 
> "... Ah non."


Mais c'est exactement ça ! Notre "groupe de pex" de départ du jeu était genre 'salut les copines, on va tout gérer ce donjon tavu'. Bah... Bah, deux heures plus tard, on avait (dû) vachement progresser dans la gestion de nos personnages, de l'esquive, etc... Un bon coup de pied au cul, c'était chouette !

----------


## Nostiss

Dites vous avez aussi un problème au niveau de la guilde ? QUand je veux parler sur le chat on me dit que je ne fais pas partis d'une guilde alors que si j'ouvrel e panneau de guilde je fais partie des insertz coins ... ( où je suis le seul membre s'ailleurs... ) J'ia pourtant envoyer un mp pour le rang canard

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Et faut apprendre à éviter les aoe.


BAh le problème c'est que la majorité des arènes n'engagent pas une très bonne visibilité.
Pour comparer avec Secret World sur lequel j'étais cet été, bah malgré des boss immenses je voyais toujours clairement quand ça allait péter.
Là c'est quand même brouillon: faudrait des arènes un poil plus large pour prendre du recul.

----------


## Zepolak

> Dites vous avez aussi un problème au niveau de la guilde ? QUand je veux parler sur le chat on me dit que je ne fais pas partis d'une guilde alors que si j'ouvrel e panneau de guilde je fais partie des insertz coins ... ( où je suis le seul membre s'ailleurs... ) J'ia pourtant envoyer un mp pour le rang canard


Bon réflexe si tu veux être un bon canard sur GW2 : en cas de problème, ne pas se dire "avant moi le Déluge" mais jeter un coup d'oeil à la première page mais aussi aux deux dernières pages du topic. En l'occurence, y a plusieurs retours comme quoi ça ne marche plus très bien ce matin les guildes.  ::): 
Après, y a cinquante mille personnes qui ne font pas ça, mais disons que ce simple comportement qui demande certes un peu de proactivité, bah, ça aide tout le monde  ::):

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Surtout que j'ai demandé à des Canards hier hein !
> MERCI HEIN ! MERCI §


Pas vu, désolé  :Emo: 







(là je fais le mec désolé mais en fait je m'en fous, MOI je l'ai faite, l'instance)


 ::ninja::

----------


## Kazael

> BAh le problème c'est que la majorité des arènes n'engagent pas une très bonne visibilité.
> Pour comparer avec Secret World sur lequel j'étais cet été, bah malgré des boss immenses je voyais toujours clairement quand ça allait péter.
> Là c'est quand même brouillon: faudrait des arènes un poil plus large pour prendre du recul.


Deja faire des BG avec tournoi et sans ça change tout vu qu'on est pas le meme nombre. En tournoi c'est un kiff total car il y a un réel jeu stratégique. On en apprend beaucoup plus comme ça sur les classes car c'est beaucoup plus visible. Quand on retourne en bg normaux après c'est beaucoup beaucoup plus clair.

----------


## olih

Et moi je l'ai faite 2x en mode histoire hier, et 1x avant hier pour aider des canards, la surdose approche.

Par contre, impossible de me connecter ce matin  :tired: . On dirait que les serveurs d'authentification sont à nouveau sur les genoux  :tired: .

----------


## yopa

hello les palmipèdes  :;): 

Vous avez aussi des soucis  de connexion après le patch de ce matin ? les serveurs sont down ?

----------


## olih

C'est passé là.

:edit: non déco...

Encore la faute des macqueux ça  :tired:  (oui on dirait bien qu'il y a un client beta mac).

----------


## Zepolak

> Surtout que j'ai demandé à des Canards hier hein !
> MERCI HEIN ! MERCI §


On est une grosse quantité dans la guilde. 
Il faut que les appels à l'aide, les gens les répètent parfois. Parce qu'entre les discussions diverses et bon enfant, bah, mine de rien, ça ne se remarque pas forcément.
Déjà, quand je suis en 3W, je ne le vois quasiment pas le chan guilde. Non pas que je ne veuille pas, mais parce que l'attention est vraiment focalisée sur le reste. Ensuite, t'as les mecs en donjon, les mecs en sPvP, les mecs en train d'en chier dans leur histoire perso et enfin ceux dans une discussion passionnante. 
Parfois, faut insister ; c'est vrai que c'est pas comme ça que ça se passe dans une petite guilde où le moindre message sur le chan guilde aura une réponse, mais bon, je trouve que les avantages à être nombreux dépassent les inconvénients, même si c'est pas forcément le kif de tout le monde.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Dans ces moments là je suis ravi d'être au taffe en pensant à tous ces couillons chez eux qui ne peuvent pas jouer.
Parce qu'évidemment ce sera fonctionnel à 17H  :Cigare:

----------


## Métalchantant

> hello les palmipèdes 
> 
> Vous avez aussi des soucis  de connexion après le patch de ce matin ? les serveurs sont down ?


Les serveurs n'ont pas l'air d'être down, je viens d'y rentrer brièvement, mais, effectivement, j'ai l'impression d'être revenu au début, avec les problèmes de connections pour entrer dans le jeu, ou y rester.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> On est une grosse quantité dans la guilde. 
> .


Y'a pas de possibilités de créer un chan "privé" en guilde pour, par exemple, y monter des groupes ?

----------


## olih

Effectivement, ils ont complètement pété les guildes là  ::o: .  ::sad:: .

----------


## Skiant

> Y'a pas de possibilités de créer un chan "privé" en guilde pour, par exemple, y monter des groupes ?


Si, mais les animateurs se sont dit que ça serait plus marrant d'avoir un gros bordel à la place.

----------


## Zepolak

On peut essayer de réfléchir à une solution mais à l'heure actuelle je n'en vois pas qui ne serait pas une usine à gaz...

----------


## Gordor

il y a 20 min sur twitter : 



> This mornings maintenance is NOT over yet, you may be able to login to the game but there will be a few things that seem a little off! ^AT


ca peut expliquer vos problèmes

---------- Post added at 11h20 ---------- Previous post was at 11h19 ----------

il y a 2 min : 



> The maintenance has been extended. Thank you for your patience. ^AT




---------- Post added at 11h21 ---------- Previous post was at 11h20 ----------




> Nous venons de constater une déconnexion massive en jeu. Nous travaillons à la résolution de cela. Merci de votre compréhension. ^MC #GW2

----------


## olih

> Si, mais les animateurs se sont dit que ça serait plus marrant d'avoir un gros bordel à la place.


 Si c'est possible, ça serait cool.
En fait suffirait d'avoir une couleur différente et ça irait tout seul, encore faut il s'en servir avec parcimonie (et ban les abus).

---------- Post added at 11h24 ---------- Previous post was at 11h24 ----------




> We will bring the servers down for maintenance in 1 hour. Estimated downtime will be 60 minutes. Thank you for your patience. ^SL


:edit: zut, ça c'était il y a 3h  :tired: .

----------


## SetaSensei

> On peut essayer de réfléchir à une solution mais à l'heure actuelle je n'en vois pas qui ne serait pas une usine à gaz...


Le problème est là.

Un chan pour le groupage, un chan pour le craft, un chan pour le 3W, un pour le sPvP ... On va devoir faire un sous forum dans le jeu.  ::ninja:: 

J'exagère évidemment, d'expérience les sous chans ne sont pas suffisamment utilisés.
On a quelques pistes pour faciliter les organisations mais rien de concret pour le moment.

----------


## olih

Patch note du jour :



> General
> 
>     Fixed missing female voice over lines that were not playing during some story cinematic sequences
>     Fixed an issue where NPCs would stop moving and result in some events from being blocked
>     Fixed a Mac client crash and added better crash reporting support


 :tired:

----------


## SetaSensei

Ah oui, le fix des voix féminines.

J'ai pas mal avancé mon histoire perso hier et 50% des dialogues féminins ne se lançaient pas (en VO en tout cas).

----------


## olih

C'est la même chose en vf.

---------- Post added at 11h47 ---------- Previous post was at 11h47 ----------

Bon maintenance finie d'après twitter.

----------


## Aghora

> En plus, Frite est bête.


Frite...il s'est finalement décidé à venir ?

(ah non...je viens de comprendre, c'est un bel hommage que d'avoir nommé son compagnon animal comme ça)

----------


## Sub4

> Le problème est là.
> 
> Un chan pour le groupage, un chan pour le craft, un chan pour le 3W, un pour le sPvP ... On va devoir faire un sous forum dans le jeu. 
> 
> J'exagère évidemment, d'expérience les sous chans ne sont pas suffisamment utilisés.
> On a quelques pistes pour faciliter les organisations mais rien de concret pour le moment.


Un chan pour le bordel, un autre pour les recherches de groupes. Cela suffirai.
On peu créer des chans privés?

----------


## Fredk

> Le problème est là.
> Un chan pour le groupage, un chan pour le craft, un chan pour le 3W, un pour le sPvP ... On va devoir faire un sous forum dans le jeu.


Ce qui serait bien n'empêche c'est :
 1.  Pouvoir avoir un chan guilde mais sur la map en cours (ça me semblerait bien pour le WvWvW mais aussi pour le PvE) Genre *Chan Guilde local* et qui change/reset automatiquement avec le changement de map.
2. éventuellement pourvoir accèder à un chan de guilde par guilde à laquelle tu appartiens guilde 1, guilde 2, etc. sans devoir les représenter une à une juste pour dire coucou.  

Pas de sous-groupes dans ces deux exemples  ::):

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> On peut essayer de réfléchir à une solution mais à l'heure actuelle je n'en vois pas qui ne serait pas une usine à gaz...


Bah simplement un chan "Montage de groupe" (en français dans le texte) ou assimilé.
Pas forcément 10 chan, un par "fonction", mais grouper c'est un peu le b-a ba du MMO, plus que l'artisanat et autre bêtises.

----------


## olih

> Frite...il s'est finalement décidé à venir ?
> 
> (ah non...je viens de comprendre, c'est un bel hommage que d'avoir nommé son compagnon animal comme ça)


 J'ai appelé l'autre bohort  ::trollface:: .

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Frite et Bohort  ::lol:: 

Quand on a besoin de rien, le duo qui le fait bien.

----------


## Aghora

J'ai vu que certains peuvent se mettre en statut "Recherche de groupe" ou "Absent", mais j'ai pas trouvé comment faire :/.

---------- Post added at 12h03 ---------- Previous post was at 12h03 ----------




> Frite et Bohort 
> 
> Quand on a besoin de rien, le duo qui le fait bien.


 :^_^:   :Emo:  les pauvres...

----------


## Zepolak

Euh... Les chans, c'est pas possible à ma connaissance, Skiant faisait de l'ironie lourde je crois, je ne vois pas du tout comment faire ça en tout cas.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ok c'était juste pour savoir, parce qu'il me semble que c'est possible dans certains MMO.

----------


## Aldrasha

Envie de jouer.... ::'(:

----------


## Jingliat

> Envie de jouer....


+1 coincer au boulot la :/

----------


## Gwenn

> J'ai vu que certains peuvent se mettre en statut "Recherche de groupe" ou "Absent", mais j'ai pas trouvé comment faire :/.


Tu fais "Y", puis tu cliques sur le carré vert que tu vois.
C'est ton statut.
Tu peux le changer pour "recherche de groupe", "occupé", "invisible" (hors ligne).

----------


## Thorkel

> +1 coincer au boulot la :/


La même !!!!  mfff

----------


## Benounet

Bonjour, questions de debutant:
Je garde de cote mes skills points depuis le debut. Je fais bien ou je peux y aller franchement au pif et c'est rattrapable?
Un storage, un coffre, ou autre y'a? Parceque l'inventaire commence par etre riquiqui meme apres passage a l'hotel des ventes.

Merci.

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Surtout que j'ai demandé à des Canards hier hein !
> MERCI HEIN ! MERCI §


Je t'ai entendu !
Enfin je crois, c'est bien à toi que j'ai proposé ? :x

----------


## Maximelene

> Bonjour, questions de debutant:
> Je garde de cote mes skills points depuis le debut. Je fais bien ou je peux y aller franchement au pif et c'est rattrapable?
> Un storage, un coffre, ou autre y'a? Parceque l'inventaire commence par etre riquiqui meme apres passage a l'hotel des ventes.
> 
> Merci.


Les skill points, c'est seulement pour acheter des compétences, ou des objets à balancer dans la forge mystique.

Si tu veux du stockage, faut acheter des gemmes.

----------


## Benounet

Hm, je reformules. Est ce que je peux y aller franco et acheter les competences que je veux un peu au pif ou ceux sont des choix definitifs et qui doivent donc etre reflechis avec etude d'un "competence" tree au prealable ect.

Les gems c'est l'onglet 1 de l'hotel de vente si j'ai bien compris?

----------


## yopa

Bon , c'est encore tout péter les serveurs la ? j'viens de me faire déco a l'arrache et pas possible de reco  ::(:

----------


## Orgazmo

> +1 coincer au boulot la :/


Je ne suis pas le seul apparemment...  ::(:

----------


## Elidjah

Pour ma part, le principal étant que les serveurs soient OK ce soir à 21H quand je me connecterai.

----------


## Ptit gras

> Hm, je reformules. Est ce que je peux y aller franco et acheter les competences que je veux un peu au pif ou ceux sont des choix definitifs et qui doivent donc etre reflechis avec etude d'un "competence" tree au prealable ect.
> 
> Les gems c'est l'onglet 1 de l'hotel de vente si j'ai bien compris?


Il y a pas de nécessité d'arbre de compétence puisque tu peux utiliser toutes celles que tu as débloqué quand bon te semble. Si jamais tu joues dans le but d'avoir un légendaire il te faudra environ 250 points de comp, mais ça ne sera certainement pas le facteur limitant, donc oui tu peux tout acheter sans rien regretter  ::): 
Et il y a une banque commune au compte dans toutes les grandes villes. Tu peux l'agrandir avec les gemmes (dans le premier onglet).

----------


## Malakit

Avec les points de compétences tu peux relativement te lacher. Bien que tes choix sois définitif, si tu explores bien les map tu aura largement de quoi te planter. Surtout que même apres le lv 80 tu continue d'en gagner.

----------


## Noobi

Idem impossible de se connecter.   ::|:

----------


## Shura80

Ah ben je vois que je ne suis pas le seul à ne pas pouvoir me connecter  ::(:

----------


## Benounet

Merci pour les reponses.

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Hm, je reformules. Est ce que je peux y aller franco et acheter les competences que je veux un peu au pif ou ceux sont des choix definitifs et qui doivent donc etre reflechis avec etude d'un "competence" tree au prealable ect


Quand tu vois que pour obtenir un skin rare pour une arme légendaire, il faut dépenser plus de 200 points de compétence, vas-y tranquille, fais-toi plaisir !

----------


## GeorgesAbitboL

moi itou, c'est très frustrant  :tired: 

---------- Post added at 12h31 ---------- Previous post was at 12h31 ----------

mon jour de repos en plus, les gosses sont à des anniversaires, madame shoppe...  :tired:

----------


## Lee Tchii

On devrait créer un thread rien que sur l'état de la connexion à Guild Wars 2  ::ninja::

----------


## yopa

> On devrait créer un thread rien que sur l'état de la connexion à Guild Wars 2


Oui on pourrais , mais imagine un peu la taille du Thread  :;):

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> madame chope...


Elle picole ou elle drague ?  :tired:

----------


## olih

> Hm, je reformules. Est ce que je peux y aller franco et acheter les competences que je veux un peu au pif ou ceux sont des choix definitifs et qui doivent donc etre reflechis avec etude d'un "competence" tree au prealable ect.
> 
> Les gems c'est l'onglet 1 de l'hotel de vente si j'ai bien compris?


 Les points de compétences (bleu) sont utilisé pour débloquer les skills de la barre d'action. (et aussi pour acheter des trucs pour la forge mystique).
Chaque fois que tu passes un niveau, tu en as un, chaque fois que tu en trouve un sur la map, tu en a un. Tu continues à en gagner après le niveau 80.
On ne peut pas les récupérer une fois dépensé. Donc débloque en priorité les skills que tu veux mais on peut assez facilement tout débloquer.

Les points d'aptitude (hexagone), tu en gagnes un nombre limité, 1 par niveau à partir du lv10 jusqu'au lv80 (donc max 70) et servent à débloquer les aptitudes (oui je sais).
Pour pouvoir les dépenser, il faut débloquer les paliers (au nombre de 3) avec un livre achetable chez le maitre de ta classe (1er niveau à partir du lv 10? = 10pa, 2e à partir du lv40 = 1po et 3e à partir du lv60 = 2po). Un livre ne s'achète qu'une fois (pour débloquer le palier).

 Si tu veux changer la distribution de tes points d'aptitude, il suffit de reparler au maitre de ta classe et il te proposera moyennant finance de reset la répartition de tes points (mais pas les paliers débloqués hein)




> Bon , c'est encore tout péter les serveurs la ? j'viens de me faire déco a l'arrache et pas possible de reco


idem

:edit: un poil grillé  :tired: .

----------


## Skiant

> On devrait créer un thread rien que sur l'état de la connexion à Guild Wars 2


Genre comme ça ?

----------


## Aldrasha

C'est gentil de soutenir les travailleurs :D Solidarité canards, j'en demandais pas tant.

Petite question au passage : je dois farmer des sangs puissants pour mon stuff (vu que Zepo a encore signalé que j'étais à poual), on m'a parlé d'une caverne troll dans le détroit des gorges glacées. 
Je pourrais avoir des précisions (ou une carte, soyons fous), j'ai pas réussi à la trouver encore.

----------


## yopa

> C'est gentil de soutenir les travailleurs :D Solidarité canards, j'en demandais pas tant.
> 
> Petite question au passage : je dois farmer des sangs puissants pour mon stuff (vu que Zepo a encore signalé que j'étais à poual), on m'a parlé d'une caverne troll dans le détroit des gorges glacées. 
> Je pourrais avoir des précisions (ou une carte, soyons fous), j'ai pas réussi à la trouver encore.


Si ça aide , y'a ça : http://gw2cartographers.com

----------


## olih

> We are aware of the recent disconnect and login issue. Thank you for your continued patience while we look in to it. ^AT


Moui.
Ce sont les mac user, j'en suis sur :chercheunboucémissaire:.

----------


## Maximelene

> Si jamais tu joues dans le but d'avoir un légendaire il te faudra environ 250 points de comp





> Quand tu vois que pour obtenir un skin rare pour une arme légendaire, il faut dépenser plus de 200 points de compétence


662 points de compétence pour une légendaire.

----------


## Benounet

C'est up!

----------


## Malakit

> Elle picole ou elle drague ?


Elle picole *ET* elle drague.  ::lol::

----------


## Dragonlord

Je suis pas chez moi sur mon téléphone , est-ce que je suis un canard ou pas pour guild wars . J'ai un doute .

----------


## SetaSensei

> Je suis pas chez moi sur mon téléphone , est-ce que je suis un canard ou pas pour guild wars . J'ai un doute .


T'as envoyé un MP avec ton identifiant de compte à un des animateurs ?

----------


## Maderone

Hum... D'ailleurs, je n'ai pas envoyé de mp, et je suis quand même "canard". Je me suis posé la question de si ça marchait quand même. Je me suis dit que c'était bon. Mais j'ai un doute. Comme quelqu'un aborde le sujet, on pourrait me confirmer que c'est bon, que je peux bien être canard sans avoir envoyé de mp? (Genre y'a pas un bug d'affichage ou que sais-je)

----------


## Maximelene

Je crois que les habitués ont été passés Canard automatiquement  :;):

----------


## Malakit

> Je crois que les habitués ont été passés Canard automatiquement


Wooh la vache, me v'la intégré socialement.  :Cigare:

----------


## SetaSensei

> Je crois que les habitués ont été passés Canard automatiquement


Oui, les "anciens" ou du moins qu'on connaît du forum et qu'on a pu reconnaître, on les a tout de suite promus.

----------


## Zepolak

Les gens que chaque animateurs a reconnu spontanément ont en effet été pistonné. 

L'idée c'est d'avoir une communauté Canards, hein, pas de faire envoyer et de lire des MPs à longueur de journée. Bref, pour un certain nombre d'entre vous, y a pas eu débats. Ça veut pas dire que les autres sont des inconnus, mais que sur le moment où l'animateur a lu les différents pseudo (dont les 2/3 offline), il a pas reconnu le pseudo. C'est pas méchant.

----------


## Maximelene

Voilà, donc en gros les floodeurs invétérés n'ont pas eu à écrire plus  :Cigare:

----------


## Skiant

> C'est pas méchant.


Arrête, on sait tous que les animateurs sont tous des gens minables avec un complexe d'infériorité qui se sentent plus pisser parce qu'ils ont des droits d'admin dans un jeu vidéo !

 ::trollface::

----------


## Kurita

Horreur, moi qui bavait sur le jeu depuis des mois bah...
Maintenant je suis pas du tout motivé pour y jouer. J'ai joué une heure en deux semaines.  ::ninja:: 

Mais je vais me faire violence, je crois que ce sont les zones de départ qui m'ennuient.

----------


## SetaSensei

> Arrête, on sait tous que les animateurs sont tous des gens minables avec un complexe d'infériorité qui se sentent plus pisser parce qu'ils ont des droits d'admin dans un jeu vidéo !


On est déjà moins prétentieux que des modérateurs.

Wait ...

----------


## Gordor

Je comprend pas, pourtant c'était quand même évident que Gordor c'est Knut Boit Sans Soif en jeu ... 
Au pire y'avait l'identifiant quand même, infarc.5093, ça coule de source

---------- Post added at 15h16 ---------- Previous post was at 15h14 ----------




> Horreur, moi qui bavait sur le jeu depuis des mois bah...
> Maintenant je suis pas du tout motivé pour y jouer. J'ai joué une heure en deux semaines. 
> 
> Mais je vais me faire violence, je crois que ce sont les zones de départ qui m'ennuient.


Attendre autant le jeu, envier autant ses petits camarades, pour se faire chier au bout d'une heure, c'est ballot !

----------


## Maximelene

> Horreur, moi qui bavait sur le jeu depuis des mois bah...
> Maintenant je suis pas du tout motivé pour y jouer. J'ai joué une heure en deux semaines. 
> 
> Mais je vais me faire violence, je crois que ce sont les zones de départ qui m'ennuient.

----------


## Télo

> J'ai appelé l'autre bohort .


Même pas mal, je m'appelle Boghort en jeu  ::P: .

----------


## Zepolak

> Arrête, on sait tous que les animateurs sont tous des gens minables avec un complexe d'infériorité qui se sentent plus pisser parce qu'ils ont des droits d'admin dans un jeu vidéo !


D'ailleurs je profite qu'on en parle pour signaler que PurpleSkunk est un nouvel animateur qui vient renforcer l'équipe tandis que Madjar voudra souffler un peu après la restructuration. 

Une chance de plus de voir notre beau trésor de guilde se faire hacker ! (Est-ce que les animateurs & leads qui me lisent peuvent bien vérifier que leur combinaison email+mdp est bien UNIQUE à Guild Wars II. Ce serait ballot de devoir vendre votre soeur pour rembourser ce qu'un vilain piratin aurait volé dans le trésor en votre nom...)

---------- Post added at 14h26 ---------- Previous post was at 14h26 ----------




> Arrête, on sait tous que les animateurs sont tous des gens minables avec un complexe d'infériorité qui se sentent plus pisser parce qu'ils ont des droits d'admin dans un jeu vidéo !


D'ailleurs je profite qu'on en parle pour signaler que PurpleSkunk est un nouvel animateur qui vient renforcer l'équipe tandis que Madjar voudra souffler un peu après la restructuration. 

Une chance de plus de voir notre beau trésor de guilde se faire hacker ! (Est-ce que les animateurs & leads qui me lisent peuvent bien vérifier que leur combinaison email+mdp est bien UNIQUE à Guild Wars II. Ce serait ballot de devoir vendre votre soeur pour rembourser ce qu'un vilain piratin aurait volé dans le trésor en votre nom...)

----------


## Phen

« L’ennui fait le fond de la vie, c’est l’ennui qui a inventé les jeux, les distractions, les romans et l’amour.  »

PAM ! :Cigare:

----------


## yopa

> Horreur, moi qui bavait sur le jeu depuis des mois bah...
> Maintenant je suis pas du tout motivé pour y jouer. J'ai joué une heure en deux semaines. 
> 
> Mais je vais me faire violence, je crois que ce sont les zones de départ qui m'ennuient.


Perso , j'avais un peu cette sensation lors de mes premières parties avec mon guerrier et mon élem , finalement j'ai reroll Rodeur et je m'éclate bien , faut p'tet juste que tu trouve la classe qui te procure le plus de plaisir en jeu.

----------


## Phen

Idem j'ai reroll... Toutes les classes jsuqu'au level 15, j'ai un guerrier 45 et finalement c'est mon petit gardien 57 qui prends la tête... Prends ton temps pour apprécier !

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

J'ai unpote qui a envoyé une demande MP à Kayato pour intégrer éventuellement la guilde.
Il attend des nouvelles.  Vous savez si Kayato est occupé ?
Je me doute qu'il doit faire du tri pour la guilde, c'est juste pour savoir où ça en est.

----------


## SetaSensei

> J'ai unpote qui a envoyé une demande MP à Kayato pour intégrer éventuellement la guilde.
> Il attend des nouvelles.  Vous savez si Kayato est occupé ?
> Je me doute qu'il doit faire du tri pour la guilde, c'est juste pour savoir où ça en est.


On a stoppé les ajouts à la guilde pour le moment.
On [ré]intégrera tous ceux qui nous ont MP très bientôt.

----------


## Dragonlord

Mon nom ig klaus_dubocal et lord of dragon. J'espère être canard je suis pas chez moi.

----------


## Tynril

J'ai cru voir un post il y a quelques pages disant que les nouvelles entrées dans la guilde étaient bloquées jusqu'à expulsion des Canetons.

Edit: rah, toujours rafraîchir la page avant de poster.

----------


## SetaSensei

*Envoyez nous un MP si vous n'êtes pas Canard ou si vous ne savez pas.*
Notre boîte de réception nous sert d'historique pour le moment.
On n'aura pas le temps ni l'envie de se taper tout le thread pour retrouver le nom des gens qui veulent se faire recenser.

----------


## Kayato

Effectivement je n'ai pas eu le temps de répondre à tout le monde. On commencera à intégrer à partir de jeudi après le tri des canetons. Je reçois bien tous les mp  :;):

----------


## PurpleSkunk

> D'ailleurs je profite qu'on en parle pour signaler que PurpleSkunk est un nouvel animateur qui vient renforcer l'équipe tandis que Madjar voudra souffler un peu après la restructuration.


Oh non, pas lui !  ::ninja:: 




> Une chance de plus de voir notre beau trésor de guilde se faire hacker ! (Est-ce que les animateurs & leads qui me lisent peuvent bien vérifier que leur combinaison email+mdp est bien UNIQUE à Guild Wars II. Ce serait ballot de devoir vendre votre soeur pour rembourser ce qu'un vilain piratin aurait volé dans le trésor en votre nom...)


Yep c'est le cas !
Et j'ai pas de sœur de toute façon.

----------


## Kayato

En ce qui me concerne double activation de gmail. A moins qu'un hacker vienne me piquer mon tél ca devrait aller  ::P:

----------


## Skiant

Ouais, y'a pas que le fait d'avoir un mdp unique, il faut aussi s'assurer que votre boite mail est safe (mot de passe unique & complexe, activation en deux parties si possible, questions de sécurité pas trop évidentes, etc.).

----------


## patchwork536

Waw, comment ça se fait que je ne suis pas directement passé Canard ? Je suis pourtant un PGM de CPC avec 3 messages à mon actif !!! (dont celui-ci et un sur le topic League of Legends)

Non mais, tout le monde me connaît !!!

----------


## SetaSensei

> Waw, comment ça se fait que je ne suis pas directement passé Canard ? Je suis pourtant un PGM de CPC avec 3 messages à mon actif !!! (dont celui-ci et un sur le topic *League of Legends*)
> 
> Non mais, tout le monde me connaît !!!


Non mais c'est mort, on va devoir te bannir définitivement.

 ::ninja::

----------


## Eltoro

> Non mais c'est mort, on va devoir te bannir définitivement.


C'est Pas Cool  >> CPC  >> CQFD   ::P: 

De toute façon y a que des affreux bots ici  :^_^:

----------


## patchwork536

Owned !!!  ::o: 

Bon, j'ai quand même plus de 1200 pages de lectures sur CPC (on passe son temps comme on peut au boulot quand les ordis bloquent, qu'un document s'imprime ou, tout simplement, quand une page CPC s'ouvre toute seule sur mon écran)

Je fais partie des Canards de l'ombre !  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

> Waw, comment ça se fait que je ne suis pas directement passé Canard ? Je suis pourtant un PGM de CPC avec 3 messages à mon actif !!! (dont celui-ci et un sur le topic League of Legends)
> 
> Non mais, tout le monde me connaît !!!


Ouais, c'est un peu limite que tu n'aies pas été mis Canard automatiquement :/

----------


## Skiant

A posté sur un topic League of Legends = ban automatique.

----------


## patchwork536

> Ouais, c'est un peu limite que tu n'aies pas été mis Canard automatiquement :/


Je trouve ça aussi un peu limite...  ::(: 

Sinon, je suis un peu paumé sur le mumble, on va un peu sur le canal qu'on veut dans gw2 ou il faut se diriger vers un chan en particulier selon que l'on pve, pvp ou www ?

Edit : 



> A posté sur un topic League of Legends = ban automatique.


Je suis une buse à LoL donc, ça ne compte pas.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> A posté sur un topic League of Legends = ban automatique.


Ce genre d'attitude me rappelle les heures plus sombres de notre histoire.
Genre la coupure de courant du 17 mai 2001  :Emo:

----------


## Karnus

> En ce qui me concerne double activation de gmail. A moins qu'un hacker vienne me piquer mon tél ca devrait aller


Ah mais on ne sait jamais ! Quand on veut on peut : http://blog.cloudflare.com/the-four-...s-that-resulte Enfin, c'est pour l'article "marrant", d'ici à ce qu'on voit un gold farmer faire la même chose ... ::P:

----------


## Raymonde

> A posté sur un topic League of Legends = ban automatique.


Un joueur de GW2 qui se fout d'un joueur de LOL, c'est l’hôpital et la Charrité.

----------


## patchwork536

Raymonde, Tu ne le sait pas encore, mais je suis fan de tes posts !

----------


## Ragondin

Les couples se forment...

----------


## Xolo

> Mais c'est exactement ça ! Notre "groupe de pex" de départ du jeu était genre 'salut les copines, on va tout gérer ce donjon tavu'. Bah... Bah, deux heures plus tard, on avait (dû) vachement progresser dans la gestion de nos personnages, de l'esquive, etc... Un bon coup de pied au cul, c'était chouette !


Boarf, on a pas eu trop mal en fait !  ::ninja:: 

Surtout que de mon côté, le boss de fin m'a totalement ignoré !  :B):

----------


## Lee Tchii

Je ne trouve pas tout à fait ça normal que certains ne soient jamais passés en caneton.
Ça fait un peu passe-droit, double niveau dans la guilde.
Et n'allez pas me raconter qu'il suffit d'être régulier sur le forum et sur le jeu pour n'avoir pas à envoyer de MP : je viens ici régulièrement, je viens régulièrement sur le jeu et j'ai une signature qui fait le lien entre les deux pseudos (qui d'ailleurs a été gentiment sanctionnée alors que j'avais pris comme modèle de taille des signatures GW2 ici même, enfin bref ...).
Je suis contre les favoritismes en général.

----------


## Orhin

Ouais puis c'est vraiment dégueulasse qu'on ne puisse ni spammer d'mp les animateurs, ni flooder leur boite mail.











 ::ninja::

----------


## Zepolak

> Sinon, je suis un peu paumé sur le mumble, on va un peu sur le canal qu'on veut dans gw2 ou il faut se diriger vers un chan en particulier selon que l'on pve, pvp ou www ?


Faut prendre les chans comme ils viennent. T'as pleins de chan PvE ou PvP avec genre 4-5-6 personnes dedans. La régle pour ceux-là paraît simple : tu rentres, tu écoutes 3 secondes, si ça parle pas, tu demandes si tu peux participer ou ce que les gens font après t'être présenté. 
Parce qu'un chan occupé par 4-5-6 personnes, ça sous-entend qu'ils sont en train de faire quelque chose de précis vu que les groupes sont limités à 5 personnes. Bref, de la politesse de base.

La distinction entre PvE et PvP a l'air assez claire je pense.

Ensuite, t'as réguliérement un gros chan PvP occupé par un paquet de gens. C'est ceux qui sont en 3W. Faut y venir si tu veux faire du 3W avec le gros groupe. De préférence une fois que tu as réussi à rentrer en 3W. C'est détendu c'est chouette dans le chan, par contre, faut avoir un micro bien réglé parce que les bruits de télé ou de cuisine quand tu es 20 ou 30, c'est réhidibitoire.

Enfin, y a certainement des toutes petits groupes dans d'autres chans, bah, c'est soit des mecs offlines, soit des mecs qui sont dispos pour discuter, soit les admins nazis qui sont en train de décider qui ils vont virer. Pareil, tu rentres, tu dis bonjours, enfin bref, sur mumble, c'est comme ailleurs, à moins d'être un gros con, tu seras bien accueilli. 

Par contre, avoir un micro de qualité correct, ça augmente ton capital sympathie.

----------


## Aldrasha

Avoir une voix de fille aussi   ::P: 

(ok je sors, à ce soir sur mumble)

----------


## Zepolak

Edit : je dois ré-écrire ce post car le fofo me l'a tout cassé alors que je voulais juste corriger une faute  :tired: 




> Je ne trouve pas tout à fait ça normal que certains ne soient jamais passés en caneton.
> Ça fait un peu passe-droit, double niveau dans la guilde.
> Et n'allez pas me raconter qu'il suffit d'être régulier sur le forum et sur le jeu pour n'avoir pas à envoyer de MP : je viens ici régulièrement, je viens régulièrement sur le jeu et j'ai une signature qui fait le lien entre les deux pseudos (qui d'ailleurs a été gentiment sanctionnée alors que j'avais pris comme modèle de taille des signatures GW2 ici même, enfin bref ...).
> Je suis contre les favoritismes en général.


Faut voir qu'on est dans le domaine du pragmatisme pur.

La realcoinlitik.

C'est à dire que les animateurs ont mis en Canard que les mecs dont ils étaient absolument sûr, et seulement pour diminuer le nombre de MPs. Un truc pratique. Ne portant en aucun cas à conséquence sur quoi que ce soit dans la guilde. Là, on parle de pistons, on se marre, mais y a vraiment rien de tout ça. Le rang est temporaire. D'ailleurs, Canard est le rang par défaut des nouveaux arrivants.



Spoiler Alert! 


Puis on a pas été con ! Aucune des nanas chez CPC n'a été promu directement Canard. On n'allait quand même pas se priver d'un contact *privilégié*, avec usage en plus de l'argument d'autorité !!

  ::trollface:: 

Je suis sûr d'avoir été à deux doigts de le faire pour toi le soir où j'ai regardé mais je pense que j'ai hésité à cause d'une connerie genre je n'étais pas sûr que tu étais sur notre serveur ou un autre machin idiot du genre. Ça portait pas à conséquence de toute façon.

----------


## Albi33

> Je ne trouve pas tout à fait ça normal que certains ne soient jamais passés en caneton.
> Ça fait un peu passe-droit, double niveau dans la guilde.
> Et n'allez pas me raconter qu'il suffit d'être régulier sur le forum et sur le jeu pour n'avoir pas à envoyer de MP : je viens ici régulièrement, je viens régulièrement sur le jeu et j'ai une signature qui fait le lien entre les deux pseudos (qui d'ailleurs a été gentiment sanctionnée alors que j'avais pris comme modèle de taille des signatures GW2 ici même, enfin bref ...).
> Je suis contre les favoritismes en général.


Non mais c'est pas un rang à prendre comme "le rang par défaut de tout nouvel arrivant". C'est un rang juste mis en place pour le filtrage.

----------


## Maximelene

> Je ne trouve pas tout à fait ça normal que certains ne soient jamais passés en caneton.
> Ça fait un peu passe-droit, double niveau dans la guilde.
> Et n'allez pas me raconter qu'il suffit d'être régulier sur le forum et sur le jeu pour n'avoir pas à envoyer de MP : je viens ici régulièrement, je viens régulièrement sur le jeu et j'ai une signature qui fait le lien entre les deux pseudos (qui d'ailleurs a été gentiment sanctionnée alors que j'avais pris comme modèle de taille des signatures GW2 ici même, enfin bref ...).
> Je suis contre les favoritismes en général.




La prochaine fois tu t'en occupera toi-même du filtrage, on verra si t'as vraiment envie de demander à des gens qui lisent le sujet 28 fois par jour d'inonder ta boîte de messages privés pour les repasser Canard 10 minutes après les avoir mis en Caneton.

Le but étant de filtrer les "randoms", il est un peu normal que ceux pour lesquels il n'y a aucun doute passent "entre les mailles du filet".

----------


## Gordor

oui et puis s'il faut aller matter les signatures des 400 membres de la guilde, bof quoi

----------


## Lee Tchii

> La prochaine fois tu t'en occupera toi-même du filtrage, on verra si t'as vraiment envie de demander à des gens qui lisent le sujet 28 fois par jour d'inonder ta boîte de messages privés pour les repasser Canard 10 minutes après les avoir mis en Caneton.


C'est marrant, il me semble pas que ce soit toi qui te soit taper le boulot ...
Encore une histoire de frites Mc Kain  ::ninja:: 

PS : Au passage, ta réponse me semble complètement idiote. Au dernier recensement, la guilde comptait autour de 450 membres. Le passe-droit que je dénonce doit représenter ... aller une 20ene de joueurs réguliers.
Donc si boulot affreux il y a, ce n'était pas ces 20 là qui pesaient fort dans la balance des potentiels 430 autres qui devaient se justifier.
Mais pourquoi est-il si méchant ?  ::o:

----------


## Raymonde

> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_ELFl2_1q7D...if_serious.jpg
> 
> La prochaine fois tu t'en occupera toi-même du filtrage, on verra si t'as vraiment envie de demander à des gens qui lisent le sujet 28 fois par jour d'inonder ta boîte de messages privés pour les repasser Canard 10 minutes après les avoir mis en Caneton.
> 
> Le but étant de filtrer les "randoms", il est un peu normal que ceux pour lesquels il n'y a aucun doute passent "entre les mailles du filet".


Globalement, il est contre

----------


## Zepolak

> C'est marrant, il me semble pas que ce soit toi qui te soit taper le boulot ...
> Encore une histoire de frites Mc Kain


J'ai édité mon post au-dessus dans l'intervalle. Il est plus long, explicatif et circonstancié.

----------


## Lee Tchii

> J'ai édité mon post au-dessus dans l'intervalle. Il est plus long, explicatif et circonstancié.


Je comprends tout à fait, et je ne parle pas seulement de moi (c'était histoire de donner un exemple).
Je me doute bien que gérer une guilde aussi énorme c'est un boulot très lourd et que vous avez fait ce que vous pouviez, ect ... C'est juste ma fibre égalitaire qui fibre.

Mais c'est bien des fois aussi de mettre en caneton des grosses têtes, pour pas qu'elles explosent.  ::rolleyes:: 



Spoiler Alert! 


Et puis, si tu veux des tartes, tu peux le demander autrement hein !

----------


## Maximelene

> PS : Au passage, ta réponse me semble complètement idiote.


Je serais méchant, je dirais qu'elle est donc de circonstance  ::ninja:: 




> Mais pourquoi est-il si méchant ?


Mais en fait t'es juste jalouse parce que tu n'es pas autant reconnue que les "grosses têtes"  :Cigare:

----------


## SetaSensei

> Je comprends tout à fait, et je ne parle pas seulement de moi (c'était histoire de donner un exemple).
> Je me doute bien que gérer une guilde aussi énorme c'est un boulot très lourd et que vous avez fait ce que vous pouviez, ect ... C'est juste ma fibre égalitaire qui fibre.
> 
> Mais c'est bien des fois aussi de mettre en caneton des grosses têtes, pour pas qu'elles explosent. 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> ...


Tout le monde a été placé en Caneton (même mon Ragondin à moi et mon belge préféré  :Emo:  ).

Tu râles pour râler là. Par principe, tous les membres du forum qui nous auront MP passeront Canard et donc resteront dans la guilde toi y compris (si tu as bien envoyé tes identifiants à un animateur bien évidemment  ::trollface::  ). On s'est facilité le travail sans favoritisme (la preuve, Maximelene est passé Canard sans nous MP, c'est limite du masochisme de notre part).

----------


## Zepolak

> Mais en fait t'es juste jalouse parce que tu n'es pas autant reconnue que les "grosses têtes"


[Insérez ici un silence lourd de sous-entendus]

Mais même une vingtaine de gens, ça compte. Pour moi, parce que je réponds à chacun (même si c'est le même message préformaté pour la moitié des réponses), ça représente une partie notable d'une soirée. D'ailleurs si vous lisez ceci, n'hésitez pas à contacter les animateurs autres que Zepolak et Kayato, ils ont une âme aussi !

----------


## Maximelene

> Tu râles pour râler là. Par principe, tous les membres du forum qui nous auront MP passeront Canard et donc resteront dans la guilde toi y compris (si tu as bien envoyé tes identifiants à un animateur bien évidemment  ). On s'est facilité le travail sans favoritisme (la preuve, Maximelene est passé Canard sans nous MP, c'est limite du masochisme de notre part).


Vous vouliez pas avoir de "relation privilégiée" avec moi ?  :Emo:

----------


## Orhin

> [Insérez ici un silence lourd de sous-entendus]
> 
> Mais même une vingtaine de gens, ça compte. Pour moi, parce que je réponds à chacun (même si c'est le même message préformaté pour la moitié des réponses), ça représente une partie notable d'une soirée. D'ailleurs si vous lisez ceci, n'hésitez pas à contacter les animateurs autres que Zepolak et Kayato, *ils ont une âme aussi* !


 Les autres animateurs ou vous deux ?  :tired:

----------


## yopa

> .... ils ont une âme aussi !


Cool , j'ai un pote qui propose des contrats intéressants  :;): 

Sinon , pour revenir au sujet , je joue Rodeur , d'autres canards aussi je présume.
Vous avez des conseils pour les builds ?

Pour le moment , ça vas je gère assez bien le pve (comme la plupart des classes , je pense ) , mais je suis toute ouïe si vous avez des tips pour cette classe.

----------


## patchwork536

Perso, je joue rôdeur, et je le trouve un peu mou en WWW.
Pas de vrai chase, pas d'escape, pas de jump, pas un burst énorme, ... il fait un peu de tout, mais à un niveau moyen. Je suis lvl 55 full crit et je n'ai pas l'impression de faire tant de dégat que ça. Maintenant, c'est peut-être moi.

----------


## Hasunay

> Tu râles pour râler là.


Nan mais faut râler on va peut-être finir par enfin croire qu'on est réellement français :D

----------


## Charmide

> Mais c'est bien des fois aussi de mettre en caneton des grosses têtes, pour pas qu'elles explosent.


C'est vrai que depuis qu'on m'a passé canard spontanément, je me sens un nouvel homme, plus confiant et plus affirmé. 
Merci. 
 :Cigare:

----------


## silence

> Vous avez des conseils pour les builds ?


Ils en auront surement sur ce sujet.  ::trollface::

----------


## Ptit gras

Bonsoir ! Je viens pour savoir si vous aviez des astuces pour monter "très" rapidement son perso vers le niveau 80 (hors craft) ? J'attaque mes rerolls mais refaire le PvE d'un bout à l'autre me fait pas plus envie que cela.
Des events qui spawn en boucle ou je ne sais quoi ?  ::'(:

----------


## Tilt

Tu peux faire du power levelling sur farmerchinois.com  :;):

----------


## Ptit gras

C'est pas vraiment le but non plus  :tired: 
J'aime pas "refaire" ce que j'ai déjà vu, mais sans les coeurs c'est longuet pour monter en niveau. Et les coeurs me font un poil chier, la plupart ne sont pas intéressants la première fois, alors la deuxième...

----------


## trex

> Bonsoir ! Je viens pour savoir si vous aviez des astuces pour monter "très" rapidement son perso vers le niveau 80 (hors craft) ? J'attaque mes rerolls mais refaire le PvE d'un bout à l'autre me fait pas plus envie que cela.
> Des events qui spawn en boucle ou je ne sais quoi ?


Honnêtement ne rejette pas le craft, ça doit être le meilleur rapport temps/XP du jeux. Il suffit juste d'un travaille préalable pour connaitre aussi le meilleur rapport Prix/XP. Actuellement il y a moyen de prendre 30 lvl en peu d'heure a pas cher en alternant des craft facile et pas cher (qui a dit le bois et le cuir sont donnés ?) entre les divers métier.

----------


## nitoo

Je ne sais pas si c'est déjà passé, mais je vous invite FORTEMENT à regarder le lien qui suit. Genre, là tout de suite maintenant :

http://fr.twitch.tv/aieron

----------


## Ptit gras

> Honnêtement ne rejette pas le craft, ça doit être le meilleur rapport temps/XP du jeux. Il suffit juste d'un travaille préalable pour connaitre aussi le meilleur rapport Prix/XP. Actuellement il y a moyen de prendre 30 lvl en peu d'heure a pas cher en alternant des craft facile et pas cher (qui a dit le bois et le cuir sont donnés ?) entre les divers métier.


Je ne comptais pas passer à côté, j'étais déjà simplement au courant du fait  :;):  Mais merci !

----------


## Amoilesmobs

> Je ne sais pas si c'est déjà passé, mais je vous invite FORTEMENT à regarder le lien qui suit. Genre, là tout de suite maintenant :
> 
> http://fr.twitch.tv/aieron


 ::o:  ::o: 

Respect au monsieur !

----------


## yvan

> Respect au monsieur !


La vache!!! épatant.
Bon bah du coup j'ai pas pu joué ce soir. pas eu le temps et demain ça sera pas mieux.
bref vivement vendredi.

----------


## Benounet

Ca plombe la progression a petit niveau cet hotel des ventes bugge : (
Plus de place nulle part.

----------


## Bub Wellerz

C'est vrai que quand il ne fonctionne pas et qu'on en a besoin ça devient vachement gênant. Faut investir dans les onglets de banque en attendant  ::|:

----------


## Maximelene

> Je ne sais pas si c'est déjà passé, mais je vous invite FORTEMENT à regarder le lien qui suit. Genre, là tout de suite maintenant :
> 
> http://fr.twitch.tv/aieron


Je me dois de "plussoyer", et surtout d'ajouter (parce que c'est discret sur le chan) que ce stream a pour but de *récolter des fonds qui serviront à combattre la dystrophie musculaire* (ce dont souffre ce joueur).

Je l'ai regardé jouer pendant quinze minutes, et je dois dire que j'ai rarement été autant bluffé.

----------


## SetaSensei

Rappel pour ceux qui veulent passer le recensement sans y perdre des plumes :

*Merci de nous indiquer vos identifiants Guild Wars 2 (du type <pseudo>.<4 chiffres>) et pas le nom de votre norn aux gros seins.*

Je répéterai cet avertissement dans la journée de demain.

----------


## Vaaahn

> Rappel pour ceux qui veulent passer le recensement sans y perdre des plumes :
> 
> *Merci de nous indiquer vos identifiants Guild Wars 2 (du type <pseudo>.<4 chiffres>) et pas le nom de votre norn aux gros seins.*
> 
> Je répéterai cet avertissement dans la journée de demain.


Qu'est ce que tu as contre les seins de ma norn?  ::'(:

----------


## purEcontact

Pour info, je viens de "ranger" la banque, plusieurs remarques :

*- Caisse de la guilde :*
J'ai placé dans la caisse de la guilde ce que j'ai considéré comme du trash loot, il faudrait qu'un animateur vende ce qu'il y a dans cet onglet.
Je ne l'ai pas fait parce que j'ai demandé à un animateur de me promote pour ranger la banque, pas pour la vider.

*- Trésor de Guilde :*
J'ai déplacé les ressources d'artisanats dans cet onglet. 
Les items qui ne sont pas des "trash loots" y ont été entreposé (cf au dessus).

*- Grotte profonde :*
J'ai mis les teintures et les buffs dans cet onglet.
Idem que pour le stuff : j'ai laissé les runes / sceaux que je ne trouve pas useless (sauf pour la rune d'étouffement majeur, je viens de m'en apercevoir mais je me suis retiré les droits).

*A terme :*

*- Caisse de la guilde :*
_50 Slots_ - Privé (lead 3W et +)
Caisse pour le RvR
Items pour le RvR_
NB : du fait de sa taille, cet onglet est le plus enclin à être utilisé comme onglet "RvR"
_
*- Trésor de Guilde :*
_100 Slots_ - Public
Stuff et amélioration (ie : gemme / écu)
Artisanat

*- Grotte profonde :*
_100 Slots_ - Public
Runes et Sceaux
Teintures
Buffs (ie : nourriture)

*Remarque pour tout les canards :*

Dans l'ensemble, il faudrait mettre une sorte de "minimum syndical" au niveau des items, du genre :
- Ne pas entreposer du stuff en dessous du jaune.
- Ne pas mettre des runes / sceaux qui buff contre certains types de monstre (ie : +3% destructeurs) ou qui améliore la durée / l'effet d'un type de sort (ie : +5% durée de faiblesse)
- Mettre des items qui soient utilisables par tous (j'ai laissé la bouffe qui avait un minimum requis de 200 en maître queux, je sais pas si c'est bien utile, à voir).

----------


## Maderone

> Je ne sais pas si c'est déjà passé, mais je vous invite FORTEMENT à regarder le lien qui suit. Genre, là tout de suite maintenant :
> 
> http://fr.twitch.tv/aieron


Hallucinant...

Pis après tu te dis que tu te fais péter par un mec qui joue sans les mains  ::P:

----------


## Ragondin

E


> Tout le monde a été placé en Caneton (même mon Ragondin à moi et mon belge préféré  ).


Oui même moi, le héros des Kernells sur Wow. Le maitre Ès Flood. Mais grâce à un MP qui m'a pris au moins... Pfiouu 1mn, je suis monté de rang. Ce fut dur hein, mais j'y suis arrivé  ::P:

----------


## Elidjah

> Je ne sais pas si c'est déjà passé, mais je vous invite FORTEMENT à regarder le lien qui suit. Genre, là tout de suite maintenant :
> 
> http://fr.twitch.tv/aieron


Ah bin merde, quand j'ai regardé hier soir, j'avais une image fixe d'une tête posée sur une espèce de cône et je voyais les commentaires dithyrambiques qui défilaient à gauche avec "Wahou, Awesome, You're a god". 

J'ai pensé à une grosse blague potache sur un mec qui joue une classe qui ne nécessitait pas 2 mains pour jouer, genre un rôdeur qui joue avec un ours en MvM  ::ninja::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> J
> Je suis contre les favoritismes en général.


Moi je suis pour tant que ça me profite.
Sinon je suis contre, évidemment  :Cigare:

----------


## Zepolak

C'est quoi les droits de la Grotte Profonde ? Les mêmes que ceux du coffre ou du trésor, ou encore autre chose ?
C'était pas clair dans la description et c'est toujours pas clair (je pensais que ça allait étendre les 2 existants, pas rajouter un troisième onglet).

----------


## olih

J'ai l'impression qu'en fait, chaque "zone" peut recevoir des droits différents. Après c'est à vous de décider quoi mettre où.
D'après ce qu'a indiqué purEcontact, niveau droit, le tout petit (premier) est maintenant le privé où on dépose les sous pour le w³, et les deux autres "sacs" à dispo de tout le  monde.

----------


## Cubito

Petites questions sur les professions et le dps. 

Je joue actuellement Voleur ( lvl 14 ) je démarre a peine. 
Mon petit plaisir dans les MMO c'est de jouer une classe a gros dps, plus ca fait es gros chiffres, plus j'aime ( c'est pour compenser tout mes complexes IRL ).

Sur WOW je jouais démoniste, j'aimais beaucoup ce côté  "crit" , "gros dps" et gaffe a l'aggro. 
Ne connaissant que très peu le jeu actuellement ( je n'y joue que depuis dimanche ). 

Je voulais savoir si un voleur pouvais avoir ce côté critique important et gros dps a haut niveau ? 
Des renseignements que j'ai pris , je m'orienterais sur une spé Double dague pour utiliser au maximum le fufu, et je max pour le moment la précision et la puissance ( mais je suis en mousse en revanche ). 

Au lvl 80 ( pour ceux qui y sont ) qu'est ce que cela peut donner ? 
Ou y a t'il une classe encore plus marquée dans ce côté "gestion de l'aggro" et "gros dps" ? 

Merci d'avance

----------


## Skiant

Déjà, 'faut arrêter le jargon WoW, parce que ça va pas du tout.
En prime, sur GW2 y'a pas de gestion d'aggro, donc bon.

----------


## Zepolak

> J'ai l'impression qu'en fait, chaque "zone" peut recevoir des droits différents. Après c'est à vous de décider quoi mettre où.


Justement non, les droits sont gérés au niveau des rangs, et il n'y a qu'une distinction entre coffre et trésor. Y a pas de droits pour la grotte. J'en déduis que les droits de la grotte sont attachées à ceux du trésor ?

----------


## nitoo

> Ah bin merde, quand j'ai regardé hier soir, j'avais une image fixe d'une tête posée sur une espèce de cône et je voyais les commentaires dithyrambiques qui défilaient à gauche avec "Wahou, Awesome, You're a god". 
> 
> J'ai pensé à une grosse blague potache sur un mec qui joue une classe qui ne nécessitait pas 2 mains pour jouer, genre un rôdeur qui joue avec un ours en MvM


Pareil, j'ai littéralement mis cinq bonnes minutes à comprendre de quoi il s'agissait. Tout ce que j'ai vu, c'est une tête flottante.

----------


## Orgazmo

> Petites questions sur les professions et le dps. 
> 
> Je joue actuellement Voleur ( lvl 14 ) je démarre a peine. 
> Mon petit plaisir dans les MMO c'est de jouer une classe a gros dps, plus ca fait es gros chiffres, plus j'aime ( c'est pour compenser tout mes complexes IRL ).
> 
> Sur WOW je jouais démoniste, j'aimais beaucoup ce côté  "crit" , "gros dps" et gaffe a l'aggro. 
> Ne connaissant que très peu le jeu actuellement ( je n'y joue que depuis dimanche ). 
> 
> Je voulais savoir si un voleur pouvais avoir ce côté critique important et gros dps a haut niveau ? 
> ...


Perso je joue voleur moi aussi et ce que je kiffe c'est surtout le coté ombre, les tactiques que cela implique et les gros dps (attaque dans le dos)... Oui une baltringue quoi :D Mais pour cela il faut aimer jouer au CaC et être alaise en déplacement autour de la cible pendant les fight !!!

Je te conseil de te rendre dans le camp d'entrainement des brumes pour tester les différents template de ton perso ;-) (Héros => JcJ => Rejoindre les brumes). La première fois il y a un petit didacticiel à suivre puis tu auras accès aux zones d'entrainements (avec différentes cible, mobile, immobile, par classe etc.). Là comme tu es lvl 80 full stuff, tu peux t'amuser à essayer différents template et voir lequel tu accroches (et pourquoi pas lancer une partie de pvp en parlant au navigateur histoire de passer de la théorie à la pratique) ;-)

----------


## olih

> Justement non, les droits sont gérés au niveau des rangs, et il n'y a qu'une distinction entre coffre et trésor. Y a pas de droits pour la grotte. J'en déduis que les droits de la grotte sont attachées à ceux du trésor ?


Ah oui c'est chelou du coup  :tired: .

----------


## SetaSensei

> Petites questions sur les professions et le dps. 
> 
> Je joue actuellement Voleur ( lvl 14 ) je démarre a peine. 
> Mon petit plaisir dans les MMO c'est de jouer une classe a gros dps, plus ca fait es gros chiffres, plus j'aime ( c'est pour compenser tout mes complexes IRL ).
> 
> Sur WOW je jouais démoniste, j'aimais beaucoup ce côté  "crit" , "gros dps" et gaffe a l'aggro. 
> Ne connaissant que très peu le jeu actuellement ( je n'y joue que depuis dimanche ). 
> 
> Je voulais savoir si un voleur pouvais avoir ce côté critique important et gros dps a haut niveau ? 
> ...


Comme il a été dit, il n'y a pas d'aggro dans GW2. En gros, c'est le plus menaçant pour le mob qui est ciblé par celui-ci.

Ensuite, tout miser sur les dégâts (critiques ou pas), c'est du suicide. 
Même entant que voleur tu vas te retrouver avec des mobs sur la gueule et en donjon, si t'as pas de quoi encaisser, tu le payes très cher.
Le "fufu" (préfères le vrai mot : "furtivité", on n'est pas sur WoW) est *utilitaire*, il te permet de te sauver de situations épineuses et / ou -suivant ton build- de te soigner.
Au mieux, tu as 100% de chances de critique et +5% de dégâts critiques avec la furtivité.
Avec en plus un debuff de 5-6 secondes après être sortit de ta zone d'ombre qui t'empêche d'y retourner.

De plus, se baser sur un seul type d'armes est un peu absurde. Surtout double dagues où ta seule compétence de survie est Death Blossom qui coûte ultra cher et qui te permet juste d'esquiver les coups physiques ...
Sans compter qu'on a 2 armes switchables, c'est dommage de se couper la possibilité par principe (et parce qu'on est trop habitué à WoW aussi ?  :tired:  ).

----------


## Evene

Une réponse sur le clipping, qui dit pas grand chose si ce n'est qu'ils s'en occupent https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/foru...roperly/183838

----------


## Orgazmo

> Comme il a été dit, il n'y a pas d'aggro dans GW2. En gros, c'est le plus menaçant pour le mob qui est ciblé par celui-ci.


Quelles sont les différents critères qui entrent en compte dans l'évaluation du taux de menace pour un mob ?

----------


## SetaSensei

> Quelles sont les différents critères qui entrent en compte dans l'évaluation du taux de menace pour un mob ?


D'après ce que j'ai pu voir : 
Ton ordre dans la liste des attaquants.Ton nombre de points de vie.L'état de ta barre de vie.Les dégâts directs que tu fais.Le nombre de cibles à qui tu fais des dégats.

Et sûrement une variable random.
Mais la "menace" a toujours été un mystère dans les GW.

----------


## Kayato

Je me demande si le fait d'être à terre ou afk/immobile n'entre pas aussi en compte.

----------


## Orgazmo

> D'après ce que j'ai pu voir : 
> Ton ordre dans la liste des attaquants.Ton nombre de points de vie.L'état de ta barre de vie.Les dégâts directs que tu fais.Le nombre de cibles à qui tu fais des dégats.
> 
> Et sûrement une variable random.
> Mais la "menace" a toujours été un mystère dans les GW.


Effectivement... Ça fait un moment que j'essaye désespérément d’établir une logique afin de comprendre ce qu'une classe comme moi doit faire pour ne pas se faire remarquer par un mob lors d'un combat de groupe :-\ En vain bien sur ! Ça semble complétement aléatoire...

Ma conclusion a été qu'un combat PVE doit finalement se jouer comme un combat PVP où on ne peux pas vraiment être sur du comportement de sa cible ! Il faut impérativement que je garde en stock une compétence d'ombre et de l'esquive en cas de pépin.

----------


## olih

> Je me demande si le fait d'être à terre ou afk/immobile n'entre pas aussi en compte.


Certains mobs aiment bien s'acharner sur un mec à terre.
Les sépulturiens par exemple (catacombe explo) te sautent dessus, t’interrompent, te bouffent en 2 coups et s'acharnent sur ton perso à terre jusqu'à ce que mort s'en suive. Et la mort arrive vite, très vite  ::trollface:: .
A moins d'avoir du bol (et beaucoup de bol), c'est quasi un One shot systématique (quelque soit la classe) s'ils t'attrapent.

----------


## SetaSensei

> Effectivement... Ça fait un moment que j'essaye désespérément d’établir une logique afin de comprendre ce qu'une classe comme moi doit faire pour ne pas se faire remarquer par un mob lors d'un combat de groupe :-\ En vain bien sur ! Ça semble complétement aléatoire...
> 
> Ma conclusion a été qu'un combat PVE doit finalement se jouer comme un combat PVP où on ne peux pas vraiment être sur du comportement de sa cible ! Il faut impérativement que je garde en stock une compétence d'ombre et de l'esquive en cas de pépin.


Le PvE a toujours eu une logique PvP dans GW : esquiver, bloquer (le coup ou le corps de l'ennemi), interrompre (mesmer interrupt §  ::wub::  ). Et toujours avoir un truc pour survivre, même en groupe. Perso je ne me sépare jamais de refuge de l'ombre.
C'est pour ça qu'il y a énormément de paramètres dans cette gestion qui rend le comportement des mobs plus imprévisibles et incalculables que dans des MMOs plus conventionnels. C'est voulu et perso j'adore, on a un peu plu de surprises (souvent mauvaises) en combat.

----------


## olih

> Effectivement... Ça fait un moment que j'essaye désespérément d’établir une logique afin de comprendre ce qu'une classe comme moi doit faire pour ne pas se faire remarquer par un mob lors d'un combat de groupe :-\ En vain bien sur ! Ça semble complétement aléatoire...
> 
> Ma conclusion a été qu'un combat PVE doit finalement se jouer comme un combat PVP où on ne peux pas vraiment être sur du comportement de sa cible ! Il faut impérativement que je garde en stock une compétence d'ombre et de l'esquive en cas de pépin.


En même temps, c'est pas débile comme façon de faire.
Les mobs jouent "comme nous" (enfin jusqu'à une certaine limite) avec les mêmes "pouvoirs" 

Spoiler Alert! 


en plus puissant, coucou les nécromants fantôme  ::ninja:: 

.

----------


## Orgazmo

Je suis bien d'accord avec vous... C'est très différent mais d'autant plus plaisant :D

----------


## Godmichou

Perso l'agro qui m'a le plus surpris c'était hier : je tapais un mob et un gars qui en avait deux au fesses passe non loin de moi. Dans ces mobs à lui il y en avait un de la même sorte que le miens et je me suis dit que j'allais forcément le récup (du style "touche pas à mon pote !") bah non, ce fut l'autre mob qui fut le plus prompt à tourner les talons dans ma direction !  ::huh:: 

Bon, quoi qu'il soit le mob était de trop tout de même  ::(:

----------


## purEcontact

> C'est quoi les droits de la Grotte Profonde ? Les mêmes que ceux du coffre ou du trésor, ou encore autre chose ?
> C'était pas clair dans la description et c'est toujours pas clair (je pensais que ça allait étendre les 2 existants, pas rajouter un troisième onglet).


Je saurais pas te dire si les 2 derniers onglets sont liés mais en tout cas, en tant que Canard, je pouvais déposer mais pas retirer.
Donc je pourrais pas confirmer mais ça m'a l'air quand même fort probable (faudrait faire un test).

Concernant ce que j'ai fais hier soir : j'ai bougé les items mais j'ai pas modifié les droits.
Du coup, pour le moment, le stuff qui est accessible (en caisse) est du stuff "trash loot" donc n'hésitez pas à vous servir : je pense que ça partira rapidement au vendeur.

Le "travail" des animateurs c'est :
- Dégager le trash loot de la "Caisse"
- Décocher "Caisse de la guilde - retrait" pour les canards et canetons
- Déplacer l'argent de l'onglet "Trésor" dans "Caisse"
- Cocher "Trésor de guilde - retrait" pour les canards et canetons

Normalement, si la grotte est liée au trésor, on devrait avoir les 2 en public.

----------


## olih

> Perso l'agro qui m'a le plus surpris c'était hier : je tapais un mob et un gars qui en avait deux au fesses passe non loin de moi. Dans ces mobs à lui il y en avait un de la même sorte que le miens et je me suis dit que j'allais forcément le récup (du style "touche pas à mon pote !") bah non, ce fut l'autre mob qui fut le plus prompt à tourner les talons dans ma direction ! 
> 
> Bon, quoi qu'il soit le mob était de trop tout de même


Et moi j'ai déjà vu des mobs m'agressant se faire aggro par des mobs non agressif  ::ninja:: 
Moa doré, mon sauveur.

----------


## Orgazmo

Seta, tu conseillerais quoi comme type d'arme pour un voleur (c'est juste pour avoir une idée des différentes manières appréhender cette classe).
Perso comme je le dis plus haut, j'aime le CaC "dynamique" et les compétences d'ombre et de venin... J'ai donc un jeu double dague et un jeu double flingue pour les situations à distance. A priori ça semble équilibré mais ce qui m’embête c'est qu'en pratique je me sert rarement finalement des compétences 4 et 5 en double dague :-\ Je me demande donc si je ne devrais pas remettre ce jeu en considération ! Un retour d’expérience de ce coté là ?

----------


## Cubito

@ Skiant : 
On fait avec les outils et le vocabulaire que l'on a. 
Désolé si celui ci te froisse. 
Il faut aussi laisser le temps aux personnes de s'adapter, on va pas de suite avoir le vocabulaire qui va bien. 

@ Senta et orgazmo : Merci pour la réponse et vos astuces. 
Je pense aussi que je joue le voleur avec trop de vieilles habitudes. 
Pour le moment c'est DD et Arc sur mes 2 armes , je switch régulièrement entre 2 mais je dois encore m'améliorer c'est certain.

----------


## SetaSensei

En ce qui concerne ma voleuse :

En solo je joue presque exclusivement en dague main droite / pistolet main gauche et arc court en 2eme arme.
Le but est qu'en monocible je passe mon temps à stun / blind ma cible tout en tournant autour si je commence à être bas en initiative.
L'arc c'est pour quand je multi aggro. Là j'utilise caltrops pour les ralentir et tourner autour en les arrosant.

En groupe event (donc pas bien organisé) quand j'ai le temps, j'échange ma dague par une épée pour pouvoir continuer à stun mais avec une petite aoe sur les gros packs. 
Et sinon toujours l'arc en 2eme arme quand je recule.

En instance ou en groupe monocible (boss des 2 dernières zones par exemple), le double dague est pratique avec l'esquive des coups physiques (mais on n'esquive pas les AOE et ça s'arrête quand on touche le sol). Sinon double pistolets si on est sûr de son coup. Si j'ai peur de me le prendre du mob en pleine face, je fais parfois pistolet dague mais c'est très très très rare.

EDIT : sachant qu'avoir une dague en main droite en groupe est presque obligatoire vu qu'on a le finisher "Leap" avec Heart Seeker (la compétence 2) qui est apparemment rarement utilisé encore par les voleurs.  ::):

----------


## Phen

D'ailleurs parlant voleurs, j'ai commencé guerrier et j'ai reroll guardien qui pourrait apparement être utile en 3W. 

Qu'en est il du voleur (en general et vis a vis des besoins de la guilde) ?

----------


## Godmichou

> Et moi j'ai déjà vu des mobs m'agressant se faire aggro par des mobs non agressif 
> Moa doré, mon sauveur.


Tout pareil ! J'ai halluciné de voir un mob lvl 8 s'intéresser à l'autruche plus qu'à ma jolie Elem' ... bon, en même temps y a bien plus à manger sur le Moa ^^

----------


## Orgazmo

Merci Seta pour cette analyse :-)
Je ne suis qu'au début de ma carrière de voleur (lvl 21) et je m'amuse à mettre en pratique les différentes possibilités que nous offres le jeu. J'avoue que je n'ai pas encore vraiment tester l'arc... Mais ça va venir :D
Je posterai mon analyse lorsque j'aurais les idées claires sur l'ensemble du sujet !
 => On a pas le temps de s'ennuyer  :;):

----------


## Zepolak

En tout premier lieu, il faut jouer une classe qui vous amuse. 

Et sinon, sur un champ de bataille, les voleurs sont les bienvenus ; voici une partie des fonctions qu'un voleur aide à accomplir :
Scouting (extrêmement important)Harassement de forces adversesAttirer un petit groupe dans une embûcheCombat sur les bords d'un groupe compactÉlimination rapide des adversaires qui s'approche du coeur du groupe compactFurtivité de masse ?

----------


## Godmichou

@Seta :Il me semble avoir lu sur l'une des nombreuses pages de canards que voleur c'était jouer avec 2 ou 3 touche en spam et à lire ta manière de le jouer cela semblerait radicalement différent. La classe offrirait elle une gamme de jeu aussi riche qu'une autre classe, donc ?

@Zepo : est il question de "former" de futurs scouts pour "l'intel" comme cela a été dit il y a un WE de cela ?

----------


## Aubépine

Excusez mon noobisme, mais scouting, ça consiste en quoi ?

----------


## SetaSensei

> En tout premier lieu, il faut jouer une classe qui vous amuse. 
> 
> Et sinon, sur un champ de bataille, les voleurs sont les bienvenus ; voici une partie des fonctions qu'un voleur aide à accomplir :
> Scouting (extrêmement important)Harassement de forces adversesAttirer un petit groupe dans une embûcheCombat sur les bords d'un groupe compactÉlimination rapide des adversaires qui s'approche du coeur du groupe compactFurtivité de masse ?


Le scouting du voleur est efficace mais il faut une spé spéciale pour ça (course, tp, furtivité). J'en ai fais les frais.  :Emo: 
La furtivité de masse, je pense que le mesmer est plus utile en 3W (à l'inverse du sPvP) mais c'est personnel.
Et oui, jouez ce qui vous branche. Le système du voleur est différent des autres (pas de CD sur les comps d'armes mais de l'initiative, gros CDs en général sur les autres comps), testez pour voir, il se peut que ça ne vous plaise pas !




> @Seta :Il me semble avoir lu sur l'une des nombreuses pages de canards que voleur c'était jouer avec 2 ou 3 touche en spam et à lire ta manière de le jouer cela semblerait radicalement différent. La classe offrirait elle une gamme de jeu aussi riche qu'une autre classe, donc ?
> 
> @Zepo : est il question de "former" de futurs scouts pour "l'intel" comme cela a été dit il y a un WE de cela ?


Tu peux jouer voleur 2 touches (même 1 si tu veux) mais tu passes à côté des possibilités tactiques de la classe.
En 3W si tu restes dans le bus c'est malheureusement assez monotone (arc principalement). C'est pour ça que je n'y suis pas trop en ce moment, je réfléchis à un build qui me permettrait de PvE et 3W sans changer mes points, même si ça ne coûte pas cher, c'est un peu relou.

---------- Post added at 12h10 ---------- Previous post was at 12h09 ----------




> Excusez mon noobisme, mais scouting, ça consiste en quoi ?


A aller faire son ninja chez les méchants pour voir ce qu'ils foutent.

----------


## Malakit

A scouter! ::lol:: 


Faire l'eclaireur pour rester simple

----------


## Phen



----------


## Godmichou

Tu passes un temps infini le plus discret possible à épier l'adversaire et à rendre compte pour une meilleure anticipation.

J'suis vraiment trop terre à terre moi ... -_-

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Bourdayl, ça m'est même pas venu à l'idée qu'on pouvait utiliser deux pistolets en même temps...
Merci Seta  ::lol::

----------


## Orgazmo

> @Seta :Il me semble avoir lu sur l'une des nombreuses pages de canards que voleur c'était jouer avec 2 ou 3 touche en spam et à lire ta manière de le jouer cela semblerait radicalement différent. La classe offrirait elle une gamme de jeu aussi riche qu'une autre classe, donc ?


Personnellement, je pense que ceux qui jouent avec 2/3 touches n'ont pas du tout compris l'essentiel de leur classe...

----------


## Skiant

> Personnellement, je pense que ceux qui jouent avec 2/3 touches n'ont pas du tout compris l'essentiel de leur classe...


Tout comme les mecs qui jouaient assassin sur GW1, qui avaient appris par coeur leur séquence 1,2,3,4, et qui tentaient de balancer ça sur un nécro spé malédictions qui venait de leur coller un joli Esprit Malveillant sur la tronche.

----------


## SetaSensei

> Bourdayl, ça m'est même pas venu à l'idée qu'on pouvait utiliser deux pistolets en même temps...
> Merci Seta


Noube lol.

C'est le meilleur combo pour faire des dégâts à distance, ça change la vie en donjon.

----------


## Godmichou

> Bourdayl, ça m'est même pas venu à l'idée qu'on pouvait utiliser deux pistolets en même temps...
> Merci Seta


Avec l'avatar que t'as c'est bien étonnant ! :D

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

:Emo: 

Mais euh, j'pouvais pas deviner.

De toute façon j'suis pas une couille molle, je me bats au corps à corps, na  :tired:

----------


## Godmichou

A l'époque des armes à poudre tu tirais ton coup (naan pas celui là !) et après tu fracassais le crane de tes adversaires avec la lourde crosse en bois de ton pistolet !  ::):

----------


## Thorkel

> @Seta :Il me semble avoir lu sur l'une des nombreuses pages de canards que voleur c'était jouer avec 2 ou 3 touche en spam et à lire ta manière de le jouer cela semblerait radicalement différent. La classe offrirait elle une gamme de jeu aussi riche qu'une autre classe, donc ?
> 
> @Zepo : est il question de "former" de futurs scouts pour "l'intel" comme cela a été dit il y a un WE de cela ?


Pour le voleur, je l'ai testé en beta en double pistolets double dagues, et c'est super intéressant pour faire tourner en bourrique les mecs/mobs en face....tu commences en dagues, TP sur la cible/groupe, tu passes tes attaques notamment celle avec alté (me souviens plus laquelle), tu te TP qui te ramène au point initial et tu finis au flingue en tournant autour, si tu ne l'as pas soloté à la dague.....il faut être très très mobile pour jouer cette classe parce que les moindres baffes se ressentent ! mais c'est bien marrant.

Et on utilise plus de 3 touches :;): 

EDIT: ne pas partir faire autre chose entre le début et la fin de la rédaction d'un message.....over grillé xD

----------


## Aghora

> A l'époque des armes à poudre tu tirais ton coup (naan pas celui là !) et après tu fracassais le crane de tes adversaires avec la lourde crosse en bois de ton pistolet !


Sûr que là, les pistolets et fusils à mèche sont rechargées automatiquement.

Ce doit être magique.

----------


## Amoilesmobs

> Pareil, j'ai littéralement mis cinq bonnes minutes à comprendre de quoi il s'agissait. Tout ce que j'ai vu, c'est une tête flottante.


C'est parce que ça dépasse l'imagination. Pour ça faut être fort, très fort.

Sinon évidemment j'adore le jeu, c'est exclusivemet gw2 depuis la sortie ... Par contre je trouve que l'histoire qu'on nous raconte n'est malheureusement pas à la hauteur de son écrin. 
Au début avec son histoire personnelle on se dit que ça va être énorme et puis, on est déçu. J'ai été déçu. L'évolution narrative  personnalisée s'écroule un peu. On devient le héros pis c'est tout.
Surtout quand on a cette musique qui nous accompagne. 
Dans le genre c'est plus que parfait ! Frissons toussa. Mon avis hein  :;):  



 ::wub:: 


Vers la fin y a comme un décalage qui s'opère. L'histoire devient épique comme par devoir et obligation. Guild wars 2 ne s'envole pas et je ne m'y crois plus. Peut-être ai-je définitivement perdu mon âme d'enfant !?  :Emo: 
Il y a quelque chose qui ne passe pas. Plus on avance plus c'est mainstream.
Après, TOUT le reste est fantastique. Et puis le RvR, même avec tous ses défauts, liste d'attente, clipping, lag etc ... ça reste divin.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## nephyl

> D'après ce que j'ai pu voir : 
> Ton ordre dans la liste des attaquants.Ton nombre de points de vie.L'état de ta barre de vie.Les dégâts directs que tu fais.Le nombre de cibles à qui tu fais des dégats.
> 
> Et sûrement une variable random.
> Mais la "menace" a toujours été un mystère dans les GW.


La distance semble jouer un rôle, quand je repousse certains mobs ils changent parfois de cible.

----------


## Tynril

Il y a un article sur le wiki à ce sujet: Aggro.



> The aggro table of a hostile NPC changes dynamically depending on a number of factors, in order of importance:
> 
> closest target to themwho is dealing damagetop damage dealerswho is using a shieldothers (see Notes below)
> Notes:
> Aquatic-only NPCs can have all aggro cancelled by returning to land.

----------


## Maximelene

> Vers la fin y a comme un décalage qui s'opère. L'histoire devient épique comme par devoir et obligation. Guild wars 2 ne s'envole pas et je ne m'y crois plus. Peut-être ai-je définitivement perdu mon âme d'enfant !? 
> Il y a quelque chose qui ne passe pas. Plus on avance plus c'est mainstream.


A partir du moment où l'histoire personnelle devient "commune" (tout le monde, quelle que soit sa race ou son ordre, fait la même chose, donc vers le niveau 30), elle devient tout bonnement à chier.

Je la fais comme une corvée parce qu'il le faut pour faire 100% de la Tyrie, et parce que j'ai envie de tout finir, mais c'est vraiment une corvée. Et dans certaines missions, je me suis vu soupirer quatre, cinq fois tellement c'était ridicule, artificiellement allongé, fade, mou, etc...

A mon avis, c'est *le* gros échec de GW2. Surtout après TOR (où c'était *la* grosse réussite).

----------


## mikelion

Il y a une partie de zone qui m'a bien plu en pve, c'est Castavall Inondé, dans la région de la côte de la marais sanglante :



Ca se passe sous l'eau, dans les profondeurs ou l'on pénètre dans cette zone par un trou. Ensuite il y a un skill point si je me souviens bien, et surtout des évènements dynamiques. Bien sûr il faut butter tout le monde, mais aussi protéger des pnjs qui ont tendance à être suicidaire. Le truc c'est que si on se fait bousculer par les ennemis et que l'on veut fuir, il faut repasser par le trou de l'entrée, qui n'est plus évident à trouver. Une zone interdite aux claustrophobes !

----------


## Skiant

Donc je fais bien de courir vers mes alliés quand je prends un peu trop d'aggro.  ::ninja::

----------


## Steidd

> A partir du moment où l'histoire personnelle devient "commune" (tout le monde, quelle que soit sa race ou son ordre, fait la même chose, donc vers le niveau 30), elle devient tout bonnement à chier.
> 
> Je la fais comme une corvée parce qu'il le faut pour faire 100% de la Tyrie, et parce que j'ai envie de tout finir, mais c'est vraiment une corvée. Et dans certaines missions, je me suis vu soupirer quatre, cinq fois tellement c'était ridicule, artificiellement allongé, fade, mou, etc...
> 
> A mon avis, c'est *le* gros échec de GW2. Surtout après TOR (où c'était *la* grosse réussite).


Idem, je n'ai pas ete souper emballe par la quete principale de GW2. En fait, je la trouve super inegale avec vraiment des passages epiques puis des pasages completement ininteressants. Je trouve vraiment que cette quete principale aurait pu etre allegee de quelques parties/quetes, et aurait ainsi gagnee en qualite...

Apres, perso, je prefere clairement que Arena.net ait mis la majorite de son equipe de developppement sur le reste du contenu et qu'ils n'ont pas fait la meme erreur que SWTOR (une quete principale geniale et puis... plus rien!). Parce que mine de rien, meme si la quete personelle de GW2 est moyenne, au finale dans plusieurs mois, ca n'aura represente meme pas 1% de notre temps de jeu...

----------


## yggdrahsil

> A partir du moment où l'histoire personnelle devient "commune" (tout le monde, quelle que soit sa race ou son ordre, fait la même chose, donc vers le niveau 30), elle devient tout bonnement à chier.


Heu non, elle n'est pas commune. Apres le level 30 la race entre en jeu pour, par exemple, le choix de l’espèce à sauvé. Quand à l'ordre, les arc suivant (hormis les missions de transition d'arc) changent bien suivant l'ordre et même suivant des réponse que tu auras donné à certaine question qui auraient pus passé comme anodine.

----------


## Maximelene

> Heu non, elle n'est pas commune. Apres le level 30 la race entre en jeu pour, par exemple, le choix de l’espèce à sauvé. Quand à l'ordre, les arc suivant (hormis les missions de transition d'arc) changent bien suivant l'ordre et même suivant des réponse que tu auras donné à certaine question qui auraient pus passé comme anodine.


Quelques choix ponctuels ne changent pas le fait que globalement, qu'elle que soit sa race et son ordre, l'histoire soit la même.  :;):

----------


## Orgazmo

C'est sur que la quête principale n'est pas franchement transcendante... Elle sert surtout de fil rouge et nous ballade partout dans le monde; mais au finale, elle ne représente qu'un maigre pourcentage du jeu (et à ce niveau, c'est tant mieux).

----------


## Maderone

> Seta, tu conseillerais quoi comme type d'arme pour un voleur (c'est juste pour avoir une idée des différentes manières appréhender cette classe).
> Perso comme je le dis plus haut, j'aime le CaC "dynamique" et les compétences d'ombre et de venin... J'ai donc un jeu double dague et un jeu double flingue pour les situations à distance. A priori ça semble équilibré mais ce qui m’embête c'est qu'en pratique je me sert rarement finalement des compétences 4 et 5 en double dague :-\ Je me demande donc si je ne devrais pas remettre ce jeu en considération ! Un retour d’expérience de ce coté là ?



Je rajouterai par rapport à Seta, que tu peux faire un combo très utile en dague/pistolet. C'est de mettre ta zone de fumée (compétence 5) au CaC avec un mob, et d'utiliser ensuite Bond au coeur à l'intérieur. Tu vas alors t'octroyer une furtivité de 3 secondes. Ce qui est assez énorme puisque tu peux donc clairement te mettre en furtivité quand tu veux, sans devoir attendre un cd de 40 secondes ou autre. Bon après, il faut l'initiative. Mais c'est vrai que les gens n'y pensent pas. Les voleurs que j'ai rencontré se contentaient de spammer leur touche 3 en double dague... Super.

Le dague/pistolet n'est pas forcément meilleur que le double dague en terme de dégâts, mais il a l'avantage de varier ton jeu, de le rendre moins monotone. Comme certains ont déjà dit, en double dague, tu n'utilise quasiment pas les compétences 2,4,5. Alors que là, chaque compétence à son utilité. C'est dynamique, c'est amusant, c'est bon !

Du moins en Pve, c'est viable. Je me risque pas de partir en dague/pistolet en 3W et je n'ai pas trop test le sPvP.

----------


## Skiant

> Quelques choix ponctuels ne changent pas le fait que globalement, qu'elle que soit sa race et son ordre, l'histoire soit la même.


Ouais, tu sauves le monde dans tous les cas.

C'est pas comme si Guild Wars, premier du nom, avait eu une histoire mature, follement originale et incroyable de rebondissements non plus hein. Perso, l'histoire c'est bien l'un des derniers trucs qui m'intéresse dans GW.

----------


## SetaSensei

> Je rajouterai par rapport à Seta, que tu peux faire un combo très utile en dague/pistolet. C'est de mettre ta zone de fumée (compétence 5) au CaC avec un mob, et d'utiliser ensuite Bond au coeur à l'intérieur. Tu vas alors t'octroyer une furtivité de 3 secondes. Ce qui est assez énorme puisque tu peux donc clairement te mettre en furtivité quand tu veux, sans devoir attendre un cd de 40 secondes ou autre. Bon après, il faut l'initiative. Mais c'est vrai que les gens n'y pensent pas. Les voleurs que j'ai rencontré se contentaient de spammer leur touche 3 en double dague... Super.
> 
> Le dague/pistolet n'est pas forcément meilleur que le double dague en terme de dégâts, mais il a l'avantage de varier ton jeu, de le rendre moins monotone. Comme certains ont déjà dit, en double dague, tu n'utilise quasiment pas les compétences 2,4,5. Alors que là, chaque compétence à son utilité. C'est dynamique, c'est amusant, c'est bon !
> 
> Du moins en Pve, c'est viable. Je me risque pas de partir en dague/pistolet en 3W et je n'ai pas trop test le sPvP.


Dague pistolet -de mon expérience- t'octroie aussi (et surtout) une meilleure survivabilité en PvE. Certes on n'a pas d'esquive, mais on gagne beaucoup avec le blind (double de surcroît : 3 et 5) qui permet de prévenir une attaque violente sans avoir à attendre pour faire un interrupt.
En 3W, idem, je ne l'utiliserai pas, c'est trop risqué. Mais en sPvP (pour le peu que j'en fais), je m'en sers pas mal, justement parce que tu peux facilement contrôler l'adversaire.
Bon, c'est moins facile quand t'es seul contre 2, mais en versus équilibré, c'est assez efficace si ton partenaire n'est pas trop autiste.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Comme certains ont déjà dit, en double dague,


Euh pardon ?
J'utilise souvent les 2,4,5 (enfin pas trop le 4) et ça marche plutôt bien.
J'vois pas l'intérêt de se limiter au 1/3.

----------


## yggdrahsil

> Quelques choix ponctuels ne changent pas le fait que globalement, qu'elle que soit sa race et son ordre, l'histoire soit la même.


Oui la finalité est la même mais pas les moyens pour y parvenir. Entre mon Sylvari du prieuré et mon charr des veilleurs,il n'ont que 6 misions en commun. Après l'histoire étant celle du monde, forcément qu'ils n'allaient pas laisser des joueurs sur le coté, bien que j'auraient aimer que suivant sa race le dragon à abattre ne soit pas le même (et donc toute la suite de quetes non plus).

----------


## Maximelene

> Ouais, tu sauves le monde dans tous les cas.
> 
> C'est pas comme si Guild Wars, premier du nom, avait eu une histoire mature, follement originale et incroyable de rebondissements non plus hein. Perso, l'histoire c'est bien l'un des derniers trucs qui m'intéresse dans GW.


L'histoire du premier Guild Wars, en plus d'être plus intéressante et avec un minimum de surprises, n'était pas qualifiée d'histoire *personnelle* (je vois pas en quoi elle est personnelle quand tout tourne autour d'un connard de Sylvari), et n'était pas mise en avant comme un "gros" point du jeu  :;): 




> j'auraient aimer que suivant sa race le dragon à abattre ne soit pas le même (et donc toute la suite de quetes non plus).


Mais pourquoi vous voulez tous tuer tous les dragons dès la sortie du jeu ? On fera quoi, une fois qu'on aura abattu les plus puissants ennemis que la Tyrie aie connu ? Vous voulez revoir le syndrome WoW à coup de "faisons popper de nouvelles menaces sorties de nul part, ou ressuscitons de vieux ennemis" ?

----------


## Orgazmo

> Je rajouterai par rapport à Seta, que tu peux faire un combo très utile en dague/pistolet. C'est de mettre ta zone de fumée (compétence 5) au CaC avec un mob, et d'utiliser ensuite Bond au coeur à l'intérieur. Tu vas alors t'octroyer une furtivité de 3 secondes. Ce qui est assez énorme puisque tu peux donc clairement te mettre en furtivité quand tu veux, sans devoir attendre un cd de 40 secondes ou autre. Bon après, il faut l'initiative. Mais c'est vrai que les gens n'y pensent pas. Les voleurs que j'ai rencontré se contentaient de spammer leur touche 3 en double dague... Super.
> 
> Le dague/pistolet n'est pas forcément meilleur que le double dague en terme de dégâts, mais il a l'avantage de varier ton jeu, de le rendre moins monotone. Comme certains ont déjà dit, en double dague, tu n'utilise quasiment pas les compétences 2,4,5. Alors que là, chaque compétence à son utilité. C'est dynamique, c'est amusant, c'est bon !
> 
> Du moins en Pve, c'est viable. Je me risque pas de partir en dague/pistolet en 3W et je n'ai pas trop test le sPvP.


Merci pour ton retour, je pense que je vais essayer le jeu Dague/Pistolet ce soir pour me rendre compte de tout ça et je retiens ton combo :-) Ma tactique actuelle consiste à garder la compétence 1 en auto et à tourner autour de la cible en variant les utilitaire (venin, stun, etc...). Si ma cible recule, je peux facilement la rattraper avec la compétence 2 et je n’hésite pas à utiliser la compétence 3 pour me retrouver dans son dos (très pratique). S'il cherche à s’échapper je sors mes flingues pour l'achever... Sinon je me sers rarement de la compétence 4 (de temps en temps pour le débuf) et 5 (quand je suis encerclé, ce qui est rare quand on bouge tout le temps). Par contre j'abuse carrément du vol (dès que c'est dispo)... C'est vraiment génial comme compétence :D

EDIT : Et pour survivre bien sur... Esquive et furtivité !!!!  ::P:

----------


## Benounet

Pour ceux en attente de guildage, faut etre connecte au moment de l'invitation ou pas?

----------


## yggdrahsil

Ah mais j'ai pas dit vouloir le tuer dès maintenant. D'ailleurs j'ai était déçu en jouant quand soit sur les canaux carte/guilde, soit sur les forums, ça parlait du fait qu'on (spoiler fin de l'histoire) 

Spoiler Alert! 


 butait Zhaitan, je pensais vraiment qu'on ne s'attaquerait que à ses lieutenants voir qu'on mettait en place des stratégies pour s'en protéger mais sans le tuer. Je pensais que sa défaite ne serait là que les prochains add-on

----------


## Tynril

> Pour ceux en attente de guildage, faut etre connecte au moment de l'invitation ou pas?


Ça n'est pas nécessaire.

----------


## Kayato

> Pour ceux en attente de guildage, faut etre connecte au moment de l'invitation ou pas?


Non, il faut juste attendre qu'on vous envoie l'invit après le ménage de ce soir.

----------


## SetaSensei

Par contre je répète ce que j'ai dit hier soir (tard) :

Rappel pour ceux qui veulent passer le recensement sans y perdre des plumes :

*Merci de nous indiquer vos identifiants Guild Wars 2 (du type <pseudo>.<4 chiffres>) et pas le nom de votre norn aux gros seins.*

----------


## Orgazmo

OUF !!! J'ai quand même eu un doute mais... Non c'est bon j'ai donné les bons identifiants :D

----------


## Maderone

> Euh pardon ?
> J'utilise souvent les 2,4,5 (enfin pas trop le 4) et ça marche plutôt bien.
> J'vois pas l'intérêt de se limiter au 1/3.


Bah après je n'ai peut être pas  un avis objectif sur le double dague vu que je ne l'ai pas joué beaucoup. Mais aux premiers abords, tu vas au contact d'un mob, tu places ton 3 un maximum pour mettre le plus de saignement possible... Et après bah t'as plus d'initiative. Du moins les rares voleur que j'ai croisé jouaient comme ça.
 Le bond au coeur tu l'utilise quand la cible a 25% de vie, donc c'est plus en remplacement. Tu peux l'utiliser pour faire un bond sur la cible si elle s'éloigne alors ? Et le 5... Je vois pas comment on peut l'utiliser en fait. Il coute vraiment très cher pour pas grand chose si on le compare à celui du pistolet. 

Mais je peux me tromper, donc vas y, détrompe moi.

----------


## Maximelene

> détrompe moi.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> B
> 
> Mais je peux me tromper, donc vas y, détrompe moi.


Le 5 te donne l'occasion de passer fufu, toujours utile pour placer un backstab qui fait mal, pour "perdre" l'aggro si ça va pas ou s'éloigner un peu.
Le 2 ne coûte pas trop d'initiative et est intéressant dès le -50% si je ne m'abuse.
Perso je spamme pas trop le 3, je vois pas tant de gain que ça. Faudra que j'essaie quand même...

----------


## Maderone

> http://www.abix.fr/prod/80/809047_5.jpg


Je n'arrive pas à voir ce que c'est  ::P: 

@Monsieur Cacao, oui il est intéressant à partir de 50%. Mais il n'est que monocible, n'inflige pas de saignements et ne te donne pas d'esquive pendant l'attaque. 
Bah en fait, oui, pour ce qui est du 5 ça te permet de passer en furtif mais c'est tellement cher. Comparé au pistolet qui donne une zone d'aveuglement pendant 4 secondes, qui te permet par la suite de passer en furtif en combo. Je trouve que le prix est justifié là. 
Perdre l'aggro dans un donjon, pourquoi pas. Mais en 3W par exemple, tu rencontres que des voleurs qui te jump dessus à coup de 3 et te dépop en 5 secondes sans que tu aies pu placer un sort. Fin ce que je reproche au 5, c'est d'être vraiment situationnel. Ce n'est pas toi qui choisi quand tu l'utilise, c'est la situation qui fait que tu l'utilise.

----------


## Orgazmo

> Je n'arrive pas à voir ce que c'est


Un détrompeur...  :tired: 
Te sens tu détrompés ou pas ?

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Un détrompeur... 
> Te sens tu détrompés ou pas ?


On peut tromper 1000 fois une personne, mais on ne peut pas tromper 1000 fois une personne  ::wacko::  :Émile gravier:

----------


## Maderone

> Un détrompeur... 
> Te sens tu détrompés ou pas ?


 ::O:  Carrément.

----------


## Orgazmo

> On peut tromper 1000 fois une personne, mais on ne peut pas tromper 1000 fois une personne  :Émile gravier:


hmmmm... Ouais on peut détromper 1000x une voleuse mais... heu... non rien ^^




> Carrément.


Tant mieux ça nous rassure  ::rolleyes::

----------


## SetaSensei

> Le 5 te donne l'occasion de passer fufu, toujours utile pour placer un backstab qui fait mal, pour "perdre" l'aggro si ça va pas ou s'éloigner un peu.
> Le 2 ne coûte pas trop d'initiative et est intéressant dès le -50% si je ne m'abuse.
> Perso je spamme pas trop le 3, je vois pas tant de gain que ça. Faudra que j'essaie quand même...


Le 2 est extrêmement intéressant dès que tu as au moins un sort de zone autour de la cible, quelque soit son niveau de vie.
Vu le nombre de buffs et de débuffs que tu peux foutre avec cette compétence, à utiliser sans modération.

Le 5, je suis comme Maderone, je ne le trouve pas super utile, surtout que j'ai toujours d'autres compétences pour passer en furtivité de disponibles. Mais si tu n'en a pas toi même, pourquoi pas.

----------


## Raymonde

Les nornns ça existe en vrai

----------


## darkmanticora

> Les nornns ça existe en vrai
> 
> http://l3.yimg.com/bt/api/res/1.2/px...05611_w250.jpg


Lol dommage qu'on ne puisse pas agrandir ton image  ::P:

----------


## Kourikargou

Je me préparé un ptit reroll pour jouer à côtés de mon guerrier, j'ai deux perso gardien niveaux 1 et je sais vraiment pas lequel choisir.
Qui d'entre le Asura (je penche plutôt pour lui) et l'Humaine gagnera ma faveur, j'hésite encore.

----------


## Kanapek

> Autre question sur la caméra. Il n'y a pas la possibilité de modifier la distance max de la caméra ? 
> 
> Parce que je trouve que l'on n'a pas forcément un super recul. 
> Cela peut être source d'emmerdement pour les cac sur certains boss si ils sont un peu grands (et encore plus si la hitbox est ridiculement petite).


Tu as trouver quelque chose a ce sujet? quelque chose a taper dans la console? un fichier a modifier?

----------


## Zepolak

Si vous m'attendez, je suis à la maison dans 10min.

----------


## Kayato

*Les gens avec le rang canetons sont sortis de la guilde. Pour plus de détails tout se passe dans le premier post.*

----------


## Kruos

> C'est parce que ça dépasse l'imagination. Pour ça faut être fort, très fort.
> 
> Sinon évidemment j'adore le jeu, c'est exclusivemet gw2 depuis la sortie ... Par contre je trouve que l'histoire qu'on nous raconte n'est malheureusement pas à la hauteur de son écrin. 
> Au début avec son histoire personnelle on se dit que ça va être énorme et puis, on est déçu. J'ai été déçu. L'évolution narrative  personnalisée s'écroule un peu. On devient le héros pis c'est tout.
> Surtout quand on a cette musique qui nous accompagne. 
> Dans le genre c'est plus que parfait ! Frissons toussa. Mon avis hein  
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pareil.

----------


## g00d69

> Je me préparé un ptit reroll pour jouer à côtés de mon guerrier, j'ai deux perso gardien niveaux 1 et je sais vraiment pas lequel choisir.
> Qui d'entre le Asura (je penche plutôt pour lui) et l'Humaine gagnera ma faveur, j'hésite encore.
> 
> http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/639755gw011.jpg
> http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/736414gw012.jpg


Les Asuras c'est mieux ils se battent comme Maitre Yoda. :;):

----------


## Kourikargou

> Les Asuras c'est mieux ils se battent comme Maitre Yoda.


Finalement j'ai commencé le Asura, et je kiff la zone, l'histoire et les animations Asuras !

Géniaux ces petits génies, j'ai toujours adoré les méchas (d'où la légion de fer pour mon Charr)

----------


## Snydlock

Mon dieu Arah en mode histoire...  ::O: 
Assez bien équilibré, les Catacombes restent le donjon le plus dur (sur les 6 que j'ai fais).
Maintenant attention, spoiler.


Spoiler Alert! 


Des moments épiques. Les vaisseaux.  ::wub:: 
Des boss divers et un Zhaitan IMMENSE.
Et au moment de l'achever... Les minutes les plus chiantes du donjon et la grosse déception qui va avec.
J'ai du mal à croire qu'Anet ai voulu finir LE boss du jeu comme ça.  ::(:

----------


## Rhusehus

Wep, ceci est douleur.

Toutefois c'est vrai que mis a par la décevante fin, tout le donj est grand plaisir.

Et de plus je rajoute que malgré le côté très "niaiseux" de l'ensemble de "l'histoire perso", on trouve quand même des moment très sympa et épique entre 2 quêtes plus médiocres (ou plus communes peu être), et cela même après le lvl 30.

Notamment, (vrai gros spoiler) 

Spoiler Alert! 


le coup de la défense du fort de l'arche du Lion vers le lvl 50, quand tout dégenère et qu'on abandonne la zone pour plus tard revenir la prendre.  :;):

----------


## Arkane Derian

Deux nouvelles sur le Twitter officiel :

- le comptoir en enfin de retour

- *Que ceux qui changeaient de serveur pour faire des events ou des points de compétences buggués fassent attention. Dès la remise à zéro et le changement d'adversaire effectué en 3W, les changements de serveurs ne seront plus autorisés qu'une fois par 24 heures.*

----------


## Orgazmo

Merci les canards pour votre accueil d'hier soir  ::wub:: 
J'espère qu'on aura l'occasion de faire des tas de choses ensemble !!!! Genre......... Des trucs quoi  :;): 

*Coin²* + 4 x *Coin²*



```
 >(. )
  |  (     /)
  |   \___/ )
  (   ----- )  >@)_//   >@)_//  >@)_//  >@)_//
   \_______/    (__)     (__)    (__)    (__)
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
```

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Le 5, je suis comme Maderone, je ne le trouve pas super utile, surtout que j'ai toujours d'autres compétences pour passer en furtivité de disponibles. Mais si tu n'en a pas toi même, pourquoi pas.


Bah pas tant que ça en fait, niveau compétences d'armes.
Après en combinant avec les aptitudes/guérison, je peux enchaîner 3-4 backstab si l'envie me prend, c'est pas forcément négligeable quand tu veux en finir très vite ( exemple avec 2 ennemis en face ou un veteran).

Bon sinon j'ai testé le double pistolet, et c'est juste cheatay (en PvE hein).  :tired: 
J'aime  :Cigare:

----------


## Zepolak

> - *Que ceux qui changeaient de serveur pour faire des events ou des points de compétences buggués fassent attention. Dès la remise à zéro et le changement d'adversaire effectué en 3W, les changements de serveurs ne seront plus autorisés qu'une fois par 24 heures.*


Un pas dans la bonne direction, ça !

Attention aux CPC qui sont sur des serveurs différents, essayez peut-être de profiter du moment pour faire la migration ?

----------


## Orgazmo

J'ai testé un peu le jeu dague/pistolet hier soir et je n'ai pas trop aimé finalement... Je préfère avoir 2 dagues et 2 pistolets  ::P: 

Sinon j'ai réfléchit à un combo pour utiliser la fameuse compétence 5 du voleur... J'en ai trouvé un pas trop mal qui a fait ses preuves en PvP : à 50% de vie je lance 3 (saignement + passage dans le dos), puis 5 (attaque + furtivité) et enfin backslab... Quand ça s'enchaine bien ça fait globalement un gros dégât, mais par contre ça consomme beaucoup d'initiative...  ::rolleyes:: 

Pour le réaliser j'ai du faire croire à mon adversaire à un affrontement en face à face (muhahahaha  :^_^: ). Mais ça reste périlleux, j'ai donc pensé y ajouter la compétence utilitaire qui stun (je sais plus comment elle s'appelle  ::huh:: )... Le but étant d'immobiliser l'adversaire pendant les 2 premières attaques... à essayer donc !

----------


## Aghora

> Bon sinon j'ai testé le double pistolet, et c'est juste cheatay (en PvE hein). 
> J'aime


Tu trouves ? L'attaque automatique fait pas assez de dégats. Alors il faut faire 2 puis 3. Et comme 3 coûte cher en initiative...

Tu vas me dire qu'au moins c'est une arme à distance. Mais je me démerde mieux avec l'arc.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Bof je trouve pas l'arc si puissant, face à un ennemi seul en tout cas.
Après sur un pack c'est plus utile.

----------


## SetaSensei

> Tu trouves ? L'attaque automatique fait pas assez de dégats. Alors il faut faire 2 puis 3. Et comme 3 coûte cher en initiative...
> 
> Tu vas me dire qu'au moins c'est une arme à distance. Mais je me démerde mieux avec l'arc.


En dégâts monocible, je trouve le double pistolet plus intéressant. En multicible, il n'y a même pas débat mais quand je vois la vitesse à laquelle je descends un mob seul en double pistolet ...

Certes unload coûte surper cher mais vu la masse de dégâts qu'il fait ça se justifie.  ::o:

----------


## Aghora

Non c'est sûr, mais comme je tombe parfois sur des packs et que j'ai la flemme de repasser dans l'inventaire pour changer d'armes à chaque fois, je garde l'arc.

EDIT : alors je dois pas avoir des pistolets puissants...ou mes caracs "Puissance" et "Précision" sont pas assez hautes.

Mais c'est vrai qu'en PvP j'avais des résultats impressionnants.

----------


## SetaSensei

Le double flingue a surtout une justification en donjon pour moi.
En mode explo on est quasiment toujours en monocible, du coup mon combo à distance est tout trouvé.

----------


## Malakit

Vous voulez pas faire un sujet pour parler de vos voleur?

Ou alors, une idée comme ca, on demande à ouvrir une sous section.  ::siffle::

----------


## Raymonde

Vizunah ça devient kikchose quand même. En pve je passe plus de temps sur les serveurs de débordement que sur notre serv  :^_^:

----------


## Aghora

> Le double flingue a surtout une justification en donjon pour moi.
> En mode explo on est quasiment toujours en monocible, du coup mon combo à distance est tout trouvé.


Sauf lors des events. Du coup j'essaie de faire du dégat de zones, sinon je peux à peine faire du dégats puisque les mobs sont déjà morts face à la dizaine de joueurs  ::|: .

D'ailleurs je crois que le système de récompense des events est largement généreux : à peine on tue 1 mob d'une vague de 10 (sur 10 vagues) qu'on a la plus haute récompense.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Euh nan.
J'ai finis plusieurs fois avec  bronze ou argent. Mais tous les events ne sont pas correctement réglés je pense.
J'ai parfois eu du bronze alors que je n'avais rien fait à part arriver dans la zone au moment où ça se terminait.

----------


## Caf

> Vizunah ça devient kikchose quand même. En pve je passe plus de temps sur les serveurs de débordement que sur notre serv


Heu... non c'est comme ça depuis le début.

----------


## Raymonde

Je le voyais moins dans les zones azuras

----------


## SetaSensei

> Sauf lors des events. Du coup j'essaie de faire du dégat de zones, sinon je peux à peine faire du dégats puisque les mobs sont déjà morts face à la dizaine de joueurs .
> 
> D'ailleurs je crois que le système de récompense des events est largement généreux : à peine on tue 1 mob d'une vague de 10 (sur 10 vagues) qu'on a la plus haute récompense.


Je parlais du mode explo des donjons, hein.  ::):

----------


## mimifak1

Salut les canardiens,

Après avoir lurker le forum pendant 3 mois et avoir lu plus de 400 pages, je me décide a prendre contact avec vous.
J'ai lu la première page du sujet,et juste pour être sur : es ce que je peut vous rejoindre avec un pote ? tout en sachant qu'il n'est pas inscrit sur le forum, ou c'est une nécessité qu'il créé un compte ?

----------


## Zepolak

> Après avoir lurker le forum pendant 3 mois et avoir lu plus de 400 pages, je me décide a prendre contact avec vous.
> J'ai lu la première page du sujet,et juste pour être sur : es ce que je peut vous rejoindre avec un pote ? tout en sachant qu'il n'est pas inscrit sur le forum, ou c'est une nécessité qu'il créé un compte ?


Une réponse sensée à cette question est la suivante, sous forme de question : CPC étant la guilde de la communauté, comment allez-vous interagir avec elle une fois dans la guilde ?

Si la réponse est que vous allez continuer à jouer peinard avec ton ami en respectant les régles de base d'un groupe social (pas d'insulte, pas de triches, etc), alors disons que je suis pas sûr qu'on soit la destination rêvée pour vous. CPC sur Guild Wars 2, c'est le forum, et/ou le mumble et/ou une activité prolixe en jeu en passant par le chat de guilde. Mais si y a rien des trois, comment dire... On y perd et vous n'y gagnez rien (hormis les bonus de guilde).

On a réduit les effectifs pour rendre la guilde plus humaine, et plus CPC. Ne pas être sur le forum, ça rend l'intégration vraiment complexe sauf à faire de vrais efforts sur les deux autres biais (chan de guilde et/ou mumble).

----------


## Phen

Et donc comme nous as tu un job qui te permette de refresh le forum regulièrement :D

----------


## Orgazmo

> Et donc comme nous as tu un job qui te permette de refresh le forum regulièrement :D


Arg... Zut... Démasqué !!!!  ::siffle::

----------


## Caf

> Salut les canardiens,
> 
> Après avoir lurker le forum pendant 3 mois et avoir lu plus de 400 pages, je me décide a prendre contact avec vous.
> J'ai lu la première page du sujet,et juste pour être sur : es ce que je peut vous rejoindre avec un pote ? tout en sachant qu'il n'est pas inscrit sur le forum, ou c'est une nécessité qu'il créé un compte ?


Les mecs qui connaissent pas la communauté franchement c'est relou... Marre de voir des randoms qui s’offusquent au premier taunt, avec pourtant un  ::ninja::  accolé à celui-ci. 

Je l'ai vu sur le chan guilde et manifestement c'était des mecs qui d'une ne connaissaient pas l'existence du forum, de deux encore moins celui du mumble alors le forum alliance c'est carrément une légende pour eux... je vous laisse imaginer pour le mag Canard PC...

J’étais un peu "sur le cul" de voir ça. 

Personnellement si je suis arrivé ici c'est en 1er lieu parce-que je lis le magazine Canard PC, je ne dis pas que ça doit être une obligation mais si je suis arrivé ici c'est pour me retrouver avec des mecs qui cultive l'état d'esprit notamment issue du mag. Et qui sont au minimum au courant de qui compose la communauté Canard PC.

Çe n'est que mon avis bien entendu.

----------


## Algent

J'ai pas l'impression que ça a été posté ici mais il y a ~3h anet a publié les graphes des files d'attentes en rvr: https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/foru...rst#post200083

Il semble que riverside soit encore plus mal loti que nous.

----------


## Caf

> J'ai pas l'impression que ça a été posté ici mais il y a ~3h anet a publié les graphes des files d'attentes en rvr: https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/foru...rst#post200083


Ça a été posté et même déjà disséqué dans le topic du 3W.  ::ninja::

----------


## mimifak1

> ....


Je suis pas assez clair, désolé. En faite on pensait vous rejoindre pour participer a la vie de la guilde. Pas se mettre dans un coin jouer perso, et profité de la guilde de quelque façon que se soit.

En toute franchise c'est le coté "on prend du casu, mais on a quand même un organisation" qui m'intéressait. Comprendre que moi personnellement j'ai pas forcément un temps de jeux de folie, mais je recherche quand même une structure qui me permettent de jouer sérieusement avec d'autre personne, et aussi de la déconnade et des personnes dispo a toute heure pour tout et surtout n'importe quoi.




> Les mecs qui connaissent pas la communauté, qui s’offusquent au premier taunt


C'est bien pour ça que je suis rester planquer derrière mon rideau pendant un moment. Je voulais voir comment était la communauté, voir si ça pouvais marcher.

Après je comprend, "le mec sort d'on ne sait où et veut ramener son pote pour faire je ne sais quoi", c'est pour ça aussi que j'ai préféré demander sur le thread plutôt que d'envoyer un mp, savoir si ça dérangé ou pas.

Après un rang particulier, ou tout autre forme de sévice quel qu"il soit, durant un temps (ou pas), ne me dérange pas.  ::P: 




> Et donc comme nous as tu un job qui te permette de refresh le forum regulièrement :D


Oui, sinon ça devient vite compliqué de suivre le thread ^^

----------


## Zepolak

> Après un rang particulier, ou tout autre forme de sévice quel qu"il soit, durant un temps (ou pas), ne me dérange pas.


Oui, y a le rang d'oignon. 

Je ne suis pas à l'origine de cette chose.

Je ne sais pas qui en est à l'origine.

----------


## Kayato

On n'est pas non plus fermé aux nouveaux "futurs" canards, bien au contraire. Par contre il est clair que les gens dans le rang intermédiaire (également nommé oignon) on attend de savoir s'ils sont bien dans l'esprit qui correspond à la guilde avant de les faire passer canards (valable surtout pour les nouveaux inscrits sur le forum).

Ta démarche me plait bien, envoie moi un mp avec ton compte je te guilderai ce soir. Pour ton pote s'il peut s'inscrire sur le forum c'est pas plus mal  :;):

----------


## mimifak1

> Oui, y a le rang d'oignon.


Les oignons c'est bon, mangez en (moi ?)

Et je sais pas si ça peux faire pencher la balance, en bien ou en mal, mais j'ai voté pour la grenouille.  ::):

----------


## SetaSensei

> Oui, y a le rang d'oignon. 
> 
> Je ne suis pas à l'origine de cette chose.
> 
> Je ne sais pas qui en est à l'origine.


C'est pas moi c'est un canard sur le chan guilde en jeu qui l'a sortit.

Ca a fait rire les animateurs (t'étais pas là, t'as pas voix au chapitre  ::trollface::  ) du coup on l'a gardé.

Merci à lui qui se reconnaîtra.

---------- Post added at 15h38 ---------- Previous post was at 15h37 ----------




> Les oignons c'est bon, mangez en (moi ?)
> 
> Et je sais pas si *sa* peux faire pencher la balance, en bien ou en mal, mais j'ai voté pour la grenouille.


La grenouille je sais pas.
Mais *ça*, un peu.  ::ninja::

----------


## mimifak1

> Mais *ça*, un peu.


Arf, je le sais, j'y fais gaffe, mais celui s'est faufiler.




> Pour ton pote s'il peut s'inscrire sur le forum c'est pas plus mal


Je lui en parle, il devrait débarquer dans pas longtemps.

----------


## Gordor

> Arf, je le sais, j'y fais gaffe, mais celui s'est faufiler.
> 
> 
> 
> Je lui en parle, il devrait débarquer dans pas longtemps.


Relis tous tes précédents posts, tu verras que ce n'est pas le seul à s'être faufilé.

----------


## Orgazmo

Oignons frits
Canard laqué
Qui veux des chouchouuuus 
 ::XD:: 

Sinon pour les sévices on devrait pouvoir s’arranger...  ::ninja::

----------


## Skiant

Nan mais sinon, l'idée de rester en read-only sur le forum pendant un moment (donc ne rien poster tant qu'on a pas pigé les "codes" de la communauté) c'est une bonne idée, hein. D'autant plus si tu veux t'intégrer dans les canard plus tard.

Donc, moi je salue ton initiative, et j'espère qu'on pourra te voir sur le forum, le mumble et/ou le chan guilde.

----------


## mimifak1

> Relis tous tes précédents posts, tu verras que ce n'est pas le seul à s'être faufilé.


Le premier a dû leur ouvrir la porte, je l'ai refermé, du coup *ça* devrait aller  :;): 

EDIT: 


> On a de suite beaucoup plus de plaisir à te lire. 
> 
> Bienvenue par ici.


Merci, et merci.

Par contre je m'insurge, "il a dû" j'avais un doute, j'ai cherché, et ben c'est comme ça qu'il s'écrit. On m'aurait menti ?

----------


## Caf

> Le premier a dû*t* leur ouvrir la porte, je l'ai refermé, du coup *ça* devrait aller


On a de suite beaucoup plus de plaisir à te lire.  ::ninja:: 

Bienvenue par ici.  :;):

----------


## Migale

> On n'est pas non plus fermé aux nouveaux "futurs" canards, bien au contraire. Par contre il est clair que les gens dans le rang intermédiaire (également nommé oignon) on attend de savoir s'ils sont bien dans l'esprit qui correspond à la guilde avant de les faire passer canards (valable surtout pour les nouveaux inscrits sur le forum).
> 
> Ta démarche me plait bien, envoie moi un mp avec ton compte je te guilderai ce soir. Pour ton pote s'il peut s'inscrire sur le forum c'est pas plus mal


C'est chose faite !
Tout pareil que Mimi sinon, enfin à une exception près, c'est que moi je suis pas vraiment un casu.
J'ai rejoins Gw2 parce que le RvR me tentait pas mal, parce que je suis un ancien de Lineage 2, et que je suis intéressé pour rejoindre une structure, avec qui apprendre tout un tas de secret top moumoute sur ce jeu.
Du coup, je suis conscient qu'essayer de débarquer dans un groupe déjà formé ça implique de s'y adapter, ça me pose pas vraiment de soucis je suis ouvert d'esprit et n'ayant aucun amour propre, j'ai développé une résistance à la flagellation de groupe !
Je suis pas mal adepte des theorycraft, donc il y a quand même pas mal de chances que je squatte un peu ce forum (et que j'y établisse une tente d'ailleurs).

----------


## Albi33

> C'est chose faite !
> Tout pareil que Mimi sinon, enfin à une exception près, c'est que moi je suis pas vraiment un casu.
> J'ai rejoins Gw2 parce que le RvR me tentait pas mal, parce que je suis un ancien de Lineage 2, et que je suis intéressé pour rejoindre une structure, avec qui apprendre tout un tas de secret top moumoute sur ce jeu.
> Du coup, je suis conscient qu'essayer de débarquer dans un groupe déjà formé ça implique de s'y adapter, ça me pose pas vraiment de soucis je suis ouvert d'esprit et n'ayant aucun amour propre, j'ai développé une résistance à la flagellation de groupe !
> Je suis pas mal adepte des theorycraft, donc il y a quand même pas mal de chances que je squatte un peu ce forum (et que j'y établisse une tente d'ailleurs).


Tant que tu ne t'appelles pas Soulcalibure en jeu je pense que ça ira et vu ton écriture, c'est déjà presque sûr que ce ne soit pas le cas  :^_^:

----------


## Benounet

Ca y est ca tatillonne sur l'orthographe.

----------


## Gordor

> Ca y est ca tatillonne sur l'orthographe.


ca y est ça poste pour dire que ça tatillonne sur l'orthographe.

----------


## Raymonde

Caf qui tatillonne sur l'orthographe, c'est fort de caféine  ::P:

----------


## Maximelene

> ca y est ça poste pour dire que ça tatillonne sur l'orthographe.


Ça y est, ça se plaint de ceux qui constatent que ça tatillonne sur l'orthographe !

----------


## Vaaahn

> Ça y est, ça se plaint de ceux qui constatent que ça tatillonne sur l'orthographe !


Ça y est, ça remarque ceux qui se plaignent de ceux qui constatent que ça tatillonne sur l'orthographe !!

----------


## Orgazmo

::unsure:: 


> Ça y est, ça remarque ceux qui se plaignent de ceux qui constatent que ça tatillonne sur l'orthographe !!


OUAIS !!!! Et même que ça tatillonne sur les plaignants de ceux qui remarquent que le constat de l'orthographe ne... heu... 
 ::unsure::   ::unsure::   ::unsure::

----------


## Atilili

ça y est .... overflow error

----------


## Métalchantant

/Hors sujet




> (...)
> Après je comprend, "le mec sort d'on ne sait où et veut ramener son pote pour faire je ne sais quoi", 
> (...)


Je pense que certains ont déjà quelques idées derrière la tête, si c'est pas ailleurs, et surtout si on fusionne, par mégarde, les deux threads principaux GD2 ( avec les nouvelles couleurs Humiliation tout ça... sur un malentendu, je sens que ce soir vous allez beaucoup vous amusez !)

/hors sujet
/ s'autoflagelle devant cette intervention franchement superflue.

----------


## Mr Slurp

Salut les coins, au lieu de tortiller du cul pour chier droit à propos de l'ortogra*f*e grammaire & co, moi je dis qu'en tant que noobzor de premier ordre je suis à la recherche de compagnons de routes pour ma quête...



> Vous : Mais au fait… c’est quoi la quête…
> Moi : c’est… c’est une quêêête… hein-? Il y a un voyage initiatique sans doute, c’est un cheminement vers un but… et
> Vous : ah oui… et le but de cette quête-?
> Moi : c’est… alors… bon… il y a un sous-terrain… et, il nous faut l’explorer…


Si y'en a qui sont genre niveau 25/30 (je suis actuellement 25) et qui cherchent un mec super sympa qui raconte des connerie et qu'a tout à apprendre du MMO, mais qui saura égayer vos promenade en PvE (le temps que je maitrise assez de bases pour passer au PvP), spammez moi par MP  :;):

----------


## PurpleSkunk

Hello Slurp éventuellement quand tu seras lvl 30 on pourra aller réussir faire découvrir ensemble le premier donjon en mode histoire si tu veux.

---------- Post added at 08h46 ---------- Previous post was at 08h45 ----------




> Oui, y a le rang d'oignon. 
> 
> Je ne suis pas à l'origine de cette chose.
> 
> Je ne sais pas qui en est à l'origine.


Moi non plus je ne sais pas mais je sais que ça nous a fait beaucoup rire sur le Mumble.
Encore plus quand tu es arrivé.

----------


## Ananas

Eh ben, y'en a du monde pour découvrir le premier donjon une première fois. Je me sens moins seul du coup...  ::P:

----------


## Morbo

Sérieusement le rang d'oignon à été crée? Je ne suis pas celui qui l'a crée mais je pense que ma Norn et moi même en sont partiellement responsables... Ayant participé au débat sur les oignons... C'est classe les oignons.

Au passage j'en proifte pour me présenter de nouveau, je suis un lecteur du magazine cpc qui traine pas mal sur les forums du site même si je post assez peu. Sur gw vous m'avez peut-être subis sous les traits de mon ingénieur Spider Jerhusalem que je joue assez peu et plus fréquemment avec ma rodeuse Claire Grégoire.

----------


## Orgazmo

Ouinnnnnnnn j'peux pas jouer ce WE j'vais rester un noob lvl 20 toutes ma barre de vie  ::'(:  mes compétences me manques, qu'est ce que je vais devenir hein ???? Et tout ça parce que je suis de mariage !!! ... heu... Ouais c'est un genre de rassemblement IRL dont on peux difficilement se soustraire  ::|:  
T'façon c'est le sort qui s'acharne sur moi * grogne * * grogne * *grogne *... pfff  ::(:  grrrr... blabla PAF... mariage !!!  :tired:

----------


## Morbo

Barf... Tu pourras toujours boire pour oublier. Et pourquoi pas égayer l'évenement en déposant une gerbe au pieds du couple.

----------


## Aghora

> Moi non plus je ne sais pas mais je sais que ça nous a fait beaucoup rire sur le Mumble.
> Encore plus quand tu es arrivé.


Il y en avait un qui disait détester les oignons sur le chan. Donc un chef a dû se dire que ce serait un hommage envers ce pauvre membre qui est obligé de regarder sa bouffe deux fois avant de manger.

----------


## PurpleSkunk

> Il y en avait un qui disait détester les oignons sur le chan. Donc un chef a dû se dire que ce serait un hommage envers ce pauvre membre qui est obligé de regarder sa bouffe deux fois avant de manger.


 :^_^:  Je me demande bien qui ça peut être !

----------


## Morbo

Ah et la quiche était très bonne!

----------


## Aghora

C'est normal il y avait pas d'oignons.

(zut, démasqué !)

----------


## Morbo

La présence ou l'absence d'oignon est hors de propos, c'est le talent c'est tout! Ainsi que le bon goût de celle qui l'a engloutie avec moi

----------


## Otsego Amigo

Je viens de me remettre au Spvp et j'ai l'impression de ne voir que des warriors et thiefs  ::|:

----------


## Ptit gras

C'est pas une impression. Tant que ça ne sera pas mieux équilibré, le sPvP sera ainsi. Faut aller en tPvP  ::(:

----------


## Otsego Amigo

J'ai surtout l'impression que le necro ne vaut plus grand chose en pvp  ::(: 
Des canards seraient dispo' cette après midi pour faire les donjons 60-70?

----------


## yopa

Yop les coincoins 

P'tite question : En RvR , est ce que l'on gagne de l'XP normale ou est ce qu'on ne peut faire que monter ses rangs pvp ?

Merci

----------


## GudulePremier

> Yop les coincoins 
> 
> P'tite question : En RvR , est ce que l'on gagne de l'XP normale ou est ce qu'on ne peut faire que monter ses rangs pvp ?
> 
> Merci


En Rvr c'est de que de l'XP, le rang monte que en Pvp.

----------


## Morbo

De l'xp et aussi des objets, et des compos, et des traces de pneus dans le dos!

----------


## kennyo

Objets et compos de ton niveau (vu que tu peux y aller du niveau 2 à 80).

Sinon, ils parlaient d'ajouter un rang RvR aussi. Ce qui me semble être la moindre des choses.

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Hello Slurp éventuellement quand tu seras lvl 30 on pourra aller réussir faire découvrir ensemble le premier donjon en mode histoire si tu veux.[COLOR="Silver"]


Merci pour la proposition. Je le note et dès que je suis level 30 je fait signe.




> Ouinnnnnnnn j'peux pas jouer ce WE j'vais rester un noob lvl 20 toutes ma barre de vie  mes compétences me manques, qu'est ce que je vais devenir hein ???? Et tout ça parce que je suis de mariage !!! ... heu... Ouais c'est un genre de rassemblement IRL dont on peux difficilement se soustraire  
> T'façon c'est le sort qui s'acharne sur moi * grogne * * grogne * *grogne *... pfff  grrrr... blabla PAF... mariage !!!


 :haha: 




> Barf... Tu pourras toujours boire pour oublier. Et pourquoi pas égayer l'évenement en déposant une gerbe au pieds du couple.


Le pauvre si tu savais.... il ne bois pas une seule goute d'alcool (il n'aime pas ça)

 :haha:  bis

----------


## Tilt

Bonjour,
Je voudrais savoir comment ça marche le teintures car je commence à en avoir plein qui prennent de la place à la banque.
Si je fais clic droit dessus elle disparaissent et ça les débloque pour mon perso et je peux l'utiliser autant que je veux après ?
Et pourquoi certaines teintures, le nom apparaît d'une couleur différente, ça symbolise la rareté ?

----------


## kierian

> Bonjour,
> Je voudrais savoir comment ça marche le teintures car je commence à en avoir plein qui prennent de la place à la banque.
> Si je fais clic droit dessus elle disparaissent et ça les débloque pour mon perso et je peux l'utiliser autant que je veux après ?
> Et pourquoi certaines teintures, le nom apparaît d'une couleur différente, ça symbolise la rareté ?


Tu double-cliques sur la fiole pour l'apprendre (elle disparaît donc), une fois la couleur apprise, elle s'ajoute à celles que tu possèdes déjà (que tu vois en cliquant sur la pipette au dessus de ton perso dans la fiche "héros") et tu peux l'utiliser indéfiniment oui. Comme pour les autres objets, la couleur des noms représente leur rareté (le rare est jaune par exemple)

----------


## Zepolak

> Tu double-cliques sur la fiole pour l'apprendre (elle disparaît donc), une fois la couleur apprise, elle s'ajoute à celles que tu possèdes déjà *POUR TON PERSONNAGE* (que tu vois en cliquant sur la pipette au dessus de ton perso dans la fiche "héros") et tu peux l'utiliser indéfiniment oui. Comme pour les autres objets, la couleur des noms représente leur rareté (le rare est jaune par exemple)


Je souligne parce que ce n'est pas forcément évident. Ce n'est pas un débloquage pour le compte  ::(:

----------


## Tilt

Merci !!!
Je crois que j'ai une jaune donc rare....j'hésite à la vendre....je peux en tirer combien ?

----------


## Sellig

Quelques PA, faut pas rêver non plus  ::):

----------


## trex

> Merci !!!
> Je crois que j'ai une jaune donc rare....j'hésite à la vendre....je peux en tirer combien ?


Non mais si c'est pas un perso reroll à la con mais ton perso principal avec lequel tu va jouer un paquet de temps, fait toi plaisir utilise tes teintures pour ce dernier.
Revend/donne que celle que tu as en double ou garde les si tu souhaite monter un deuxième perso PvE.

---------- Post added at 15h16 ---------- Previous post was at 15h03 ----------

trop tard j'ai trouvé.

Ok v2 de la question, un peu moins con :

Je suis connecté sur le forum officielle de gw2 (en FR donc).
Je choisit en haut d'aller sur la version en anglais. Et là paf je ne suis plus connecté. Je le redeviens si je repasse sur la version FR.
Si j'essaie de me connecté sur le forum version anglais ça abouti sur une erreur 401.

Question est-il possible d'un moyen ou d'un autre de pouvoir poster à la fois sur le forum français et anglais de gw2 ?
Si ce n'est pa le cas c'est juste très très con et me ferais regretter d'être associer à la version FR du forum. Quitte à n'en avoir qu'un autant que ce soit la version Anglaise.

----------


## Maximelene

> Merci !!!
> Je crois que j'ai une jaune donc rare....j'hésite à la vendre....je peux en tirer combien ?


De 10pa à 8po, impossible à dire sans savoir laquelle c'est, le mieux c'est de regarder par toi-même.




> Question est-il possible d'un moyen ou d'un autre de pouvoir poster à la fois sur le forum français et anglais de gw2 ?
> Si ce n'est pa le cas c'est juste très très con et me ferais regretter d'être associer à la version FR du forum. Quitte à n'en avoir qu'un autant que ce soit la version Anglaise.


Oui. Remplace simplement "forum-fr" par "forum-en" dans l'adresse et ça marche. Si tu te connectes depuis l'accueil du forum anglais, tu y est redirigé. J'ai déjà posté sur les deux personnellement.

----------


## Shadow Novaex

Salut à tous. Enfin de retour mais déguildé à la reco.
J'essaye de contacter un officier  :;): 
Bon jeu à tous et à bientot IG.
- Shadow

----------


## O^o

Etant lvl 10 j'ai looté une teinture jaune que j'ai vendu 1po 80.

Ca aide bien au début.

----------


## Maderone

> Merci !!!
> Je crois que j'ai une jaune donc rare....j'hésite à la vendre....je peux en tirer combien ?


Il suffit de cliquer droit dessus et de choisir de la vendre au comptoir. Tu vas pouvoir voir les prix d'achat et de vente.

----------


## olih

Mieux encore :
- Ouvrir l'hotel des ventes.
- Cliquer que l'onglet avec les pièces
- Trier par rapport aux prix.

Et voila, on sait ce qui se vend cher ou pas dans notre inventaire.

----------


## trex

> Oui. Remplace simplement "forum-fr" par "forum-en" dans l'adresse et ça marche. Si tu te connectes depuis l'accueil du forum anglais, tu y est redirigé. J'ai déjà posté sur les deux personnellement.


Malheureusement non. Comme indiquer j'ai une erreur 401, celle-ci :


Alors que si je suis sur la version FR pas de problème pour me connecter.

Edit : cela fonctionne avec IE. Donc surement une histoire de cookies concurrentiels

----------


## Canarrhes

Salut les Canards!

Petit message pour vous prévenir que je vais *offrir* un exemplaire de Guild Wars 2 en *Edition Standard Digitale* la semaine prochaine!

Il y aura peut-être un concours, peut-être que non, donc pour les intéressés, surveillez ce thread de près!

Par contre! Je ne le donnerai qu'à un membre actif de CPC, si vous passez juste de temps en temps pour lire et/ou que vous avez en tout et pour tout posté trois messages autant vous dire que vous n'avez aucune chance!  ::XD::

----------


## Nessou

Cette générosité. :;):

----------


## Vaaahn

> ...


C'est une histoire de connexions en fait. Une fois connecté sur la partie FR, va dans "mon compte" et dans la partie "sécurité". Déconnecte toutes les connexions indiquées sur la droit pour le nettoyer, ensuite déconnecte toi, et tu es libre d'aller t'identifier sur la partie FR et EN sans soucis.

De plus, je me permets de recopier le message très important de Zepo aux sujets des forums officiels :




> [Serious post]
> Si vous postez dans un topic à polémique sur le forum officiel, veuillez juste ne pas mettre dans votre signature que vous êtes de CPC et encore moins de Grand Cross. On poutre, on râle/polémique pas. Vous pouvez vous lâcher sur les trolls, mais de façon anonyme. La signature "CPC" ou "Grand Cross" apporte un ajout de crédibilité que ne mérite aucun post à polémique.
> [/Serious post]

----------


## icemaker

Question au canards 80:

Est-ce que ça vaut le coup de sauvegarder ses points de karma lors de la phase de leveling, pour les dépenser une fois le niveau 80 atteint, ou le montant sauvegardé est ridicule par rapport à ce qu'on peut amasser une fois 80 ?
J'ai peur de les dépenser pour du stuff et le regretter plus tard  :;):

----------


## kierian

> Question au canards 80:
> 
> Est-ce que ça vaut le coup de sauvegarder ses points de karma lors de la phase de leveling, pour les dépenser une fois le niveau 80 atteint, ou le montant sauvegardé est ridicule par rapport à ce qu'on peut amasser une fois 80 ?
> J'ai peur de les dépenser pour du stuff et le regretter plus tard


Bah à mon avis c'est surtout que même en mettant tout ce que tu chopes comme karma de côté avant d'être 80, tu seras sans doute assez loin des plus de 250k (42k par pièce de mémoire) que nécessite une armure exotique donc... Pas sûr que se priver pendant le leveling soit bien utile (en tout cas moi je l'ai pas fait, mais bon, je suis pas du genre fourmi en même temps)

----------


## Ptit gras

J'ai pas touché mon karma jusqu'au 80, j'avais pas encore assez pour m'acheter une partie d'armure à 42k karma. Maintenant j'ai 100k karma qui trainent et toutes les parties d'armure dont j'avais besoin. Ne te retiens pas !
J'aimerais bien que le karma soit pour le compte et non le personnage du coup  ::(:

----------


## LordWorm

Salut !

Déjà merci pour l'invitation dans la guilde, donc un petit coucou s'impose.

Donc un beau Charr Mesmer de plus dans les rangs, j'ai hâte de pouvoir tester un peu de RvR, je vais installer Mumble de suite (même pas peur de l’épreuve du certificat).

Sinon comme plusieurs au dessus je n'ai pas testé les donjons encore, donc disponible pour découvrir tout ça avec les canards.

A bientot IG  ::):

----------


## RedCap

Salut les canards, je voudrais rejoindre la guilde mais je n'ai pas trouvé la "liste des animateurs (voir plus bas)" en première page pour demander. Comme j'ai vu que ça posais problème à certain je précise que j'achète et lit assez souvent le magazine, que je traine sur les forums plusieurs fois par semaine, enfin pour le dernier prérequis je vais installer mumble.
Edit: j'avais oublié de poster mon ID: freedomskate.5023. A bientôt en jeu si tout se passe bien

----------


## LordWorm

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...mail.com#gid=0

----------


## RedCap

> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...mail.com#gid=0


Merci bien!

----------


## Maximelene

> -Voici l'équipe de choc des animateurs qui répondra à vos éventuelles questions sur le jeu et vous guidera au besoin. Vous les trouverez donc dans cette liste.


 ::rolleyes::

----------


## froon

salut les canards;c'est ballot mais j'ai envoyé un mp pour réintégrer la guilde,et la le drame:faut avoir posté au moins deux fois pour envoyer un mp....donc voici le premier.Désolé pour ce poste un peu inutile,je le concède...

 ::rolleyes::

----------


## trex

Putain si il fallait rapporter la preuve d'achat ou abonnement à CanardPC pour envoyer un MP, je connait un magasine qui aurait eu une petite augmentation des vente en septembre ...
 ::ninja::

----------


## Tilt

Toujours sur les teintures, qu'est-ce qui se passe si on utilise une teinture qu'on a déjà débloquée sans faire exprès ?
Elle est perdue ou il y a un message qui nous prévient ?

----------


## Métalchantant

oui, un message  te prévient que tu connais déjà la dite teinture. Tu ne peux pas l'ajouter à ton panel.

----------


## Tilt

ouf

----------


## O^o

Et paf, encore une teinture jaune partie à 6 po, de quoi refaire ma garde robe au ding du 50.

J'aime bien les teintures.

----------


## Rikmo

> salut les canards;c'est ballot mais j'ai envoyé un mp pour réintégrer la guilde,et la le drame:faut avoir posté au moins deux fois pour envoyer un mp....donc voici le premier.Désolé pour ce poste un peu inutile,je le concède...


Caneton un jour, caneton toujours.

----------


## Evene

Ça valait le coup de se coucher tard vendredi soir, alors que certains attendaient avant minuit le reset de 1h, on apprends dix minutes avant que c'est reporté d'une heure. Du coup puzzles jump et grosse foire CPC dans l'arche du Lion. Au menu "Boite à fun", battle de danse face aux Last Pride, puzzle jump en guilde et saut collectif depuis le plongeoir. On est deux au moins  à avoir frapsé un peu, donc les vidéos vont suivre.

1. Bouldé sur les Last Pride




2. Battle de danse

----------


## Vaaahn

> ...


OWI OWI!!!

Rassure toi, on est plus de deux à avoir frapsé cette heure de fowlie. Reste plus qu'à attendre 6 mois que je finisse mon montage  ::ninja::

----------


## Ananas

C'est là mon grand drame personnel dans les jeux online, je ne joue que trop peu faute de temps, et j'ai le chic pour me connecter dans les moments relous (les Nugs qui nous roulent dessus + clipping) et pas dans ces moments de grosse déconne qui sont, à mon sens, bien plus intéressants.

Exception toutefois des catacombes d'ascalon que j'ai pu faire hier avec 4 autres canards boiteux aussi sympathiques que joyeux. Le donjon, en dehors des boss, était quand même plutôt chiant par contre. Pas sûr que je le farmerai pour le fun en mode explo s'il faut trois plombes pour descendre le moindre mob.

----------


## Skiant

> C'est là mon grand drame personnel dans les jeux online, je ne joue que trop peu faute de temps, et j'ai le chic pour me connecter dans les moments relous (les Nugs qui nous roulent dessus + clipping) et pas dans ces moments de grosse déconne qui sont, à mon sens, bien plus intéressants.
> 
> Exception toutefois des catacombes d'ascalon que j'ai pu faire hier avec 4 autres canards boiteux aussi sympathiques que joyeux. Le donjon, en dehors des boss, était quand même plutôt chiant par contre. Pas sûr que je le farmerai pour le fun en mode explo s'il faut trois plombes pour descendre le moindre mob.


Quand tu connais bien le donjon et que tu n'as pas une team de bras cassés, tu nettoies les Catacombes en mode explo une main dans le slip.

----------


## Caf

> Putain si il fallait rapporter la preuve d'achat ou abonnement à CanardPC pour envoyer un MP, je connait un magasine qui aurait eu une petite augmentation des vente en septembre ...


C'est une bonne idée ça !  ::ninja::

----------


## Steidd

> Bah à mon avis c'est surtout que même en mettant tout ce que tu chopes comme karma de côté avant d'être 80, tu seras sans doute assez loin des plus de 250k (42k par pièce de mémoire) que nécessite une armure exotique donc... Pas sûr que se priver pendant le leveling soit bien utile (en tout cas moi je l'ai pas fait, mais bon, je suis pas du genre fourmi en même temps)


 
Je me suis souvent poser la question pendant mon leveling si je devais depenser ou non mon karma... Mais mon cote "crevard/radin" c'est exprime et j'ai finalement tout mis de cote.

Selon vous, qu'est-ce qui vaut vraiment la peine d'etre achete en karma pendant le leveling ? Je monte un reroll la, donc ca m'interesse. Disons, que je me demande si acheter une piece d'equipement qui sera changee 3 levels plus tard est vraiment utile. Mais y a peut etre d'autres trucs qui m'ont echappe!

----------


## Zepolak

On a craqué le "banquet de guilde", enfin, banquet, banquet, banquounette plutôt, mais ça a pas empêché certains de jouer les ivrognes !

----------


## Gordor

Après 1 mois de bataille, mon problème de liaison de compte GW2 / GW1 est enfin résolu
J'ai donc accès aux objets de mon panthéon, ca c'est la bonne nouvelle

La mauvaise c'est qu'a priori ils ont du me créer un nouveau compte GW2 pour régler le problème, vu que mon identifiant infarc.5093 est devenu .... DAFCDB92-42EE-4EC7-9CB8-904D587514FE.3784

J'imagine que je ne suis donc plus dans la guilde
Si a l'occase un gentil organisateur peut me re guilder en ayant le grand bonheur de saisir cette bouillie de lettre ... ca serait cool

++

---------- Post added at 11h03 ---------- Previous post was at 11h02 ----------




> Je me suis souvent poser la question pendant mon leveling si je devais depenser ou non mon karma... Mais mon cote "crevard/radin" c'est exprime et j'ai finalement tout mis de cote.
> 
> Selon vous, qu'est-ce qui vaut vraiment la peine d'etre achete en karma pendant le leveling ? Je monte un reroll la, donc ca m'interesse. Disons, que je me demande si acheter une piece d'equipement qui sera changee 3 levels plus tard est vraiment utile. Mais y a peut etre d'autres trucs qui m'ont echappe!


Pour moi y'a un truc a acheter avec le karma (même si je suis plutot du genre dépensier donc je claque tout), C'est les recettes gold pour le craft, qui permettent de se faire un peu de thune quand même a la revente

----------


## Kayato

Mais tu as un nouveau numéro de compte Gordor ?

----------


## Gordor

> Mais tu as un nouveau numéro de compte Gordor ?


qu'appelle tu "nouveau numéro de compte" ?
Le seul truc que je sais c'est qu'ils m'ont fait un changement de mail, et un changement d'identifiant de compte
infarc.5093 est devenu DAFCDB92-42EE-4EC7-9CB8-904D587514FE.3784

Mais mes persos ont été conservés
J'espère qu'ils me remettront mon ancien identifiant, mais en attendant, c'est tout moisi

A priori j'ai perdu les messages du fofo officiels que j'avais fais avec infarc.5093, donc je suppute que j'ai aussi du perdre mon guildage

----------


## Zepolak

> A priori j'ai perdu les messages du fofo officiels que j'avais fais avec infarc.5093, donc je suppute que j'ai aussi du perdre mon guildage


Stay calm and don't panic !

Tu verras bien ce soir, et si y a en effet le problème, tu balances un petit MP. Y a pas urgence, y a pas mort d'homme et quelque que soit le problème si y en a vraiment un, il sera résolu.

----------


## SetaSensei

> Je me suis souvent poser la question pendant mon leveling si je devais depenser ou non mon karma... Mais mon cote "crevard/radin" c'est exprime et j'ai finalement tout mis de cote.
> 
> Selon vous, qu'est-ce qui vaut vraiment la peine d'etre achete en karma pendant le leveling ? Je monte un reroll la, donc ca m'interesse. Disons, que je me demande si acheter une piece d'equipement qui sera changee 3 levels plus tard est vraiment utile. Mais y a peut etre d'autres trucs qui m'ont echappe!


Les loots que tu aura en PvE seront très souvent insuffisants par rapport à tes besoins.
Mis à part tes crafts (si tu en fais), j'aurai tendance à t'encourage à acheter de temps en temps une mise à niveau de ton matos.

A titre d'exemple, avec ma voleuse qui était tanneuse / bijoutière, je n'ai quasiment rien acheté en armures ni en bijoux (sauf en départ). 
Par contre j'ai claqué régulièrement des points sur des armes et 2 ou 3 recettes gold.
En faisant ainsi, je suis arrivé 80 avec un peu plus de 40k karma, donc presque de quoi acheter une pièce exotique. Je pense qu'au mieux tu dois arriver à 55 - 60k karma à la fin.

----------


## Amoilesmobs

3/4 nuits de RvR pour atteindre 40 000 pts de karma, c'est le plus rentable.

Plutôt en semaine par contre.  ::P: h34r:

----------


## Gordor

> Stay calm and don't panic !
> 
> Tu verras bien ce soir, et si y a en effet le problème, tu balances un petit MP. Y a pas urgence, y a pas mort d'homme et quelque que soit le problème si y en a vraiment un, il sera résolu.


Ho mais je ne panique pas  ::):  je serais patient, sage, discipliné ! maintenant que j'ai mon armure d'héritage bien moche, et mon petit chat idiot, tout va bien

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Et paf, encore une teinture jaune partie à 6 po, de quoi refaire ma garde robe au ding du 50.
> 
> J'aime bien les teintures.


Les teintures se vendent si chères ??

----------


## Steidd

> Les loots que tu aura en PvE seront très souvent insuffisants par rapport à tes besoins.
> Mis à part tes crafts (si tu en fais), j'aurai tendance à t'encourage à acheter de temps en temps une mise à niveau de ton matos.
> 
> A titre d'exemple, avec ma voleuse qui était tanneuse / bijoutière, je n'ai quasiment rien acheté en armures ni en bijoux (sauf en départ). 
> Par contre j'ai claqué régulièrement des points sur des armes et 2 ou 3 recettes gold.
> En faisant ainsi, je suis arrivé 80 avec un peu plus de 40k karma, donc presque de quoi acheter une pièce exotique. Je pense qu'au mieux tu dois arriver à 55 - 60k karma à la fin.


Merci Seta! Effectivement, j'avais bien monter mes crafts, ca explique donc  ::): 

Par contre, j'ai un peu la flemme de remonter mes metiers sur mon reroll, donc je pense que le karma va donc m'etre utile!

----------


## Skiant

> Les teintures se vendent si chères ??


Abysses était à plus de 5po la dernière fois que j'ai regardé.
Le Noir normal était à 2-3po, et le blanc à 1-2 po.

----------


## Say hello

Par contre Humiliation c'est 48pc.

----------


## Skiant

> Par contre Humiliation c'est 48pc.


Et Bleu Givré (je crois, de tête) ne vaut rien et ressemble à s'y méprendre à du blanc.

----------


## Shura80

> Par contre Humiliation c'est 48pc.


C'est d'ailleurs honteux que le prix n'ait pas explosé alors qu'on a si bien porté cette couleur ce week-end  ::P:

----------


## Say hello

D'ailleurs dans le genre "couleur chair" y'a "brise agrume".
Bon ça vaudra pas pour toutes les races et perso hein  :tired: , mais ça colle à pas mal de teinte de peau.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Oui, j'ai été surprise en achetant des teintures de constater que ya la couleur annoncée et la couleur que ça donne.
Ben beaucoup de roses sont oranges. Et de rose, vraiment rose, ya les couleurs de départ et les teintures à po.

----------


## Maximelene

Le rendu des teintures diffère aussi en fonction de l'armure, et même de l'emplacement sur l'armure. Je peux teindre tout mon manteau en Hirondelle, la bordure "métallique" aura toujours l'air plus sombre que le cuir.

Du coup, pas facile de se rendre compte à l'avance de ce que les teintures donnent réellement.

----------


## Skiant

La teinture va changer en fonction du type de matériau (tissu/cuir/métal) sur lequel elle est appliquée, sachant que sur chaque pièce d'armure tu peux avoir un mix des trois (avec plus ou moins de l'un ou de l'autre en fonction du type d'armure).

Donc ouais, c'est très variable. Quand vous avez une teinture dans l'inventaire, vous pouvez faire un click droit > aperçu pour voir ce que ça donne sur votre armure, d'ailleurs (mais je regrette qu'on ne puisse pas faire de preview à partir du comptoir).

----------


## Zepolak

> Donc ouais, c'est très variable. Quand vous avez une teinture dans l'inventaire, vous pouvez faire un click droit > aperçu pour voir ce que ça donne sur votre armure, d'ailleurs (mais je regrette qu'on ne puisse pas faire de preview à partir du comptoir).


Non, et je pense que c'est tellement indispensable, ça tombe tellement sous le sens, que ça viendra dans les mois qui viennent.
Faudra peut-être passer par la case suggestion par contre.

----------


## Skiant

> Non, et je pense que c'est tellement indispensable, ça tombe tellement sous le sens, que ça viendra dans les mois qui viennent.
> Faudra peut-être passer par la case suggestion par contre.


Lapin compris, tu parles de la préview depuis le comptoir ?

----------


## Arkane Derian

> Non, et je pense que c'est tellement indispensable, ça tombe tellement sous le sens, que ça viendra dans les mois qui viennent.
> Faudra peut-être passer par la case suggestion par contre.


Y a pas besoin, ils ont dit sur le forum officiel que c'était déjà prévu au programme. C'est juste que c'est pas dans les tops priorités. Et je suis d'accord avec eux là-dessus. Qu'ils règlent TOUS les events et points de comps qui foirent de par le monde et sur chaque serveur, on verra après pour le reste. Perso, j'ai laissé tomber mon avancé dans le jeu dans la zone 75-80, ça devenait infernal. Et maintenant même sur les zones de démarrage y a des points de comp qui bugguent (je viens de reroll Sylvari et impossible de terminer la zone 1-15)

----------


## Zepolak

> Y a pas besoin, ils ont dit sur le forum officiel que c'était déjà prévu au programme. C'est juste que c'est pas dans les tops priorités. Et je suis d'accord avec eux là-dessus. Qu'ils règlent TOUS les events et points de comps qui foirent de par le monde et sur chaque serveur, on verra après pour le reste. Perso, j'ai laissé tomber mon avancé dans le jeu dans la zone 75-80, ça devenait infernal. Et maintenant même sur les zones de démarrage y a des points de comp qui bugguent (je viens de reroll Sylvari et impossible de terminer la zone 1-15)


Oui. Je suis totalement obnubilé par mes voleurs d'orbe volants et autres problèmes de triche en 3W, mais j'imagine que pour les explorateurs en herbe, les points de compétence buggué, doit rien y avoir de plus frustrant  ::wacko::

----------


## Kayato

> Y a pas besoin, ils ont dit sur le forum officiel que c'était déjà prévu au programme. C'est juste que c'est pas dans les tops priorités. Et je suis d'accord avec eux là-dessus. Qu'ils règlent TOUS les events et points de comps qui foirent de par le monde et sur chaque serveur, on verra après pour le reste. Perso, j'ai laissé tomber mon avancé dans le jeu dans la zone 75-80, ça devenait infernal. Et maintenant même sur les zones de démarrage y a des points de comp qui bugguent (je viens de reroll Sylvari et impossible de terminer la zone 1-15)


J'ai fait de même avec la zone 75-80 et celle juste avant. Par contre je n'ai eu aucun problème pour clean à 100% la zone 80 sur laquelle je n'ai pas rencontré de soucis.

----------


## Arkane Derian

> j'imagine que pour les explorateurs en herbe, les points de compétence buggué, doit rien y avoir de plus frustrant


Même sans parler d'exploration, juste jouer simplement les deux dernières zones du jeu, c'est la galère. Les points de TP sont constamment contestés et les trois quarts du temps tu peux pas les reprendre parce que l'event est planté. Alors t'es obligé de traversé les maps à pieds, et comme celles de fin sont farcis de mobs c'est super chiant. Sans compter que le temps que t'arrive sur un event annoncé sur le canal carte, il est en général terminé (ou planté...)




> J'ai fait de même avec la zone 75-80 et celle juste avant. Par contre je n'ai eu aucun problème pour clean à 100% la zone 80 sur laquelle je n'ai pas rencontré de soucis.


En fait ce qui m'agace le plus, c'est que j'ai l'impression que plus le temps passe, moins le PvE fonctionne correctement. Normalement sur un MMO, c'est l'inverse... J'ai terminé des zones sans soucis avec ma gardienne il y a quelques semaines qui sont maintenant impossible à terminer avec mes reroll. Et chaque jour, j'ai le sentiment que de nouveaux problèmes surgissent. Depuis cette nuit par exemple, l'entrée dans les dungeons déconnent (faut disband et reformer le groupe pour contourner le bug). 

Enfin espérons que les MaJ de demain et de la semaine prochaine régleront la majorité de ces soucis...

*EDIT* : Je viens de tomber sur ce post sur le forum officiel à ce sujet : 




> Hey everyone. Thanks for your feedback and we all greatly appreciate this constructive criticism as you deal with these frustrations.
> 
> To respond to this I can say that, yes, we’re aware of the general issues that have been reported with many Dynamic Events and skill challenges. They frustrate us as much as they frustrate you – most if not all of us devs are playing the game right along with you, and these content blockers can certainly be challenging to everyone’s enjoyment of the game experience.
> 
> I would like take this opportunity to clarify one thing I’ve seen discussed here on the forums and in game chat. It’s just not true that the higher level or other content wasn’t tested. It was. Thoroughly.
> 
> But even with the Beta Weekend Events and our own internal testing, there’s really only so much that we can do to simulate the number of times that events have to run in sequence once a game like Guild Wars 2 goes live. In particular, Arenanet has made iteration one of our key development philosophies which has the benefit of promoting the publishing of better in-game content, but which has the consequence of us doing many builds a day while we’re developing. In many cases the events that are breaking are doing so because of compounding errors that are hard to catch when you’re developing in such a fluid environment. We’re seeing a number of these blocking issues in events that have undergone extensive internal testing, but which have never needed to run dozens of times in a row, because of how frequently we developers were iterating and generating new builds.
> 
> We’re working as hard as we can to find and fix the biggest blocking issues, and it’s one of our top priorities to ensure that you can complete each map and play in events without running into these kinds of issues. We sincerely appreciate your patience, and your detailed reports on anything you come across that isn’t working as it should.


En fait, il explique que s'il y a autant de bugs sur les events / skill points, c'est qu'ils n'ont jamais vraiment pu les tester sur la longueur avec le même build du jeu. C'est le revers de la médaille de leur fonctionnement en itération. Le build change tout le temps donc même s'ils testent le même event pendant des mois, de nouveaux bugs peuvent apparaitre sans qu'ils s'en rendent comptent. 

Apparemment ce qui provoque le plus souvent le plantage, c'est la répétition du même event. Ca explique mon impression de voir le jeu se détériorer avec le temps.

----------


## O^o

Ouep, c'était bien une abysse, à 6 po. (Et pas D2R2...Houla.)

----------


## Raymonde

6 millions de dialectes lus et parlés quand même.

----------


## Kayato

Infos importantes en première page pour les recrutements. Merci d'en prendre note.

----------


## SetaSensei

Concernant les events, c'était le truc qui me faisait le plus "peur" niveau possibilités de bugs.

Je ne pense pas être le seul techos info sur ce thread, mais pour clarifier ma pensée : plus une fonction est appelée avec des paramètres différents, plus elle a de chances de planter.
Maintenant on prend en compte comme paramètre d'un event : 
 Le joueur qui l'a lancé (il peut y avoir des paramètres comme son niveau, s'il reste dans l'event, ...). Le nombre de joueurs à un temps t et sa variation dans le temps (vu que la difficulté est basée sur leur nombre, si tout le monde part, il se passe quoi ?). Le temps de sa réalisation : si un joueur tout seul lance un event et qu'il met 4 à 5 fois le temps moyen que se passe-t-il ? Si c'est l'inverse ? Et si en plus il y a un autre event à la fin ? Leur croisement (j'en ai vu quelques uns), est ce que suivant leurs enchaînement on n'arriverait pas à un deadlock (une situation bloquante des 2 côtés) ?

Il y en a sûrement encore d'autres (lancement des compétences de furtivité sur les PNJ par exemple)...

C'est frustrant, mais ça ne m'étonne pas qu'il y ait autant de problèmes. Surtout que de mémoire, Arenanet sont les premiers à mettre en place un système du genre à une telle échelle.

----------


## Drayke

> Ouep, c'était bien une abysse, à 6 po. (Et pas D2R2...Houla.)


Bordel, j'en ai ajouté une à mon catalogue la semaine passée. Dire que j'aurais pu être riche grâce à cette couleur de chie  :Emo:

----------


## DrFoued

> Ouep, c'était bien une abysse, à 6 po. (Et pas D2R2...Houla.)


6 PO ? Mais qui paie 6 PO pour une teinture ? Ou alors pour certains dépenser 6 PO c'est comme pour moi dépenser 6 PA... Et encore 6 PA pour une teinture j'hésiterais.
Au 80 les PO tombent plus facilement peut être ?

----------


## Zepolak

> 6 PO ? Mais qui paie 6 PO pour une teinture ? Ou alors pour certains dépenser 6 PO c'est comme pour moi dépenser 6 PA... Et encore 6 PA pour une teinture j'hésiterais.
> Au 80 les PO tombent plus facilement peut être ?


Non. Par contre, comme dans tout jeu, y a différentes techniques pour être très riche. Je ne les connais pas, donc je ne vais pas pouvoir te les filer, je passe ma vie à 1po & des brouettes, mais rien que les mecs qui ont acheté un paquet de batonnets de beurre à 1pc pré-patch et les ont revendu à 15pc se sont fait un max de sous.

----------


## SetaSensei

> Non. Par contre, comme dans tout jeu, y a différentes techniques pour être très riche. Je ne les connais pas, donc je ne vais pas pouvoir te les filer, je passe ma vie à 1po & des brouettes, mais rien que les mecs qui ont acheté un paquet de batonnets de beurre à 1pc pré-patch et les ont revendu à 15pc se sont fait un max de sous.


C'est à cause de l'OPA sur le beurre de je sais plus qui ?  :tired: 

Sinon pour se faire un peu de pognon : revendre ses crafts au comptoir quand il y a des acheteurs, les runes quand on en choppe en recyclant, les compos de craft gold (quand ils ne sont pas utilisables dans notre profession, évidemment) et les teintures en double.
Je tourne autour des 5-6 po sans forcer.
Ah et aussi une autre source : spéculer sur les gemmes. Je ne pratique pas à mort mais j'ai déjà fais 40-50 PA de marge en 2 jours.

----------


## DrFoued

Merci pour les billes.
En même temps j'ai pas encore trop mis mon nez dans le comptoir... Trop de chose a faire dans ce jeu  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Elma

> C'est à cause de l'OPA sur le beurre de je sais plus qui ?





> mais rien que les mecs qui ont acheté un paquet de batonnets de beurre à 1pc pré-patch et les ont revendu à 15pc se sont fait un max de sous.


C'est surement des bretons !  ::ninja::

----------


## SetaSensei

> Merci pour les billes.
> En même temps j'ai pas encore trop mis mon nez dans le comptoir... Trop de chose a faire dans ce jeu


Non mais sans se prendre la tête avec le comptoir.
Quand je revends dessus, je m'aligne sur le vendeur le moins cher et ça part très vite, sans avoir à réfléchir.

----------


## Maderone

> Ah et aussi une autre source : spéculer sur les gemmes. Je ne pratique pas à mort mais j'ai déjà fais 40-50 PA de marge en 2 jours.


Spéculer sur les gemmes, c'est normalement pas possible ou très difficile... Je n'ai plus les chiffres en tête, mais il faut genre une différence de 30% entre le prix d'achat et le prix de revente pour ne serait-ce que rembourser. Et vu que ça oscille très faiblement c'est galère à faire. 
Tu les achètes et vends à combien?

----------


## Skiant

Y'a moyen de se faire de la marge en achetant les chutes de (jute, soie, ...) et revendre les rouleaux à plus de 2x le prix d'achat des chutes, 'mais faut un bon investissement de départ (et faire ça assez vite pour que le cours ne bouge pas trop).

----------


## SetaSensei

> Spéculer sur les gemmes, c'est normalement pas possible ou très difficile... Je n'ai plus les chiffres en tête, mais il faut genre une différence de 30% entre le prix d'achat et le prix de revente pour ne serait-ce que rembourser. Et vu que ça oscille très faiblement c'est galère à faire. 
> Tu les achètes et vends à combien?


J'ai fais ça y a un moment, donc peut être que maintenant c'est plus stable et ça marche moins.
J'avais acheté et revendu quand je voyais que ça oscillait pas mal pendant la première quinzaine de septembre. Quand je parle sur 2 jours, c'était parfois 3 ou 4 achats / ventes dans la même journée.
J'avais tenté sur les conseils d'un collègue mais je trouvais ça trop chiant à faire en fait.  ::ninja::

----------


## Thorkel

Sinon le cuivre se revend 19 fois son prix en ce moment hein  :;): 

(Pratique quand on ne sait plus quoi en faire avec les petits reroll qui ne piochent que ca).

----------


## Morbo

Totalement hors sujet mais j'ai acheté Borderlands 2... Faut pas acheter Borderlands 2! Maintenant j'ai envie d'y jouer et je suis coincé au boulot comme un petit enfant chinois dans son usine! Bref pas trop le temps de jouer en ce moment... Zut flûte créfieu!

----------


## Sellig

Non non, Borderlands 2 c'est bien, *mangez-en !*  ::):  _Un message subliminal est caché dans cette phrase, saura-tu la retrouver ?_

----------


## Morbo

Je suis au boulot, mon portable me couine que j'ai un message, je m'isole pour le lire... Mon meilleur pote qui m'envoie un " Etalon du cul! Viens dire bonjour!"... Enfulte va!

Bon sur ce je vais arrêter les allusions à borderland sur un sujet guild wars. Désolé pour le hors sujet  ::):

----------


## trex

> Spéculer sur les gemmes, c'est normalement pas possible ou très difficile... Je n'ai plus les chiffres en tête, mais il faut genre une différence de 30% entre le prix d'achat et le prix de revente pour ne serait-ce que rembourser. Et vu que ça oscille très faiblement c'est galère à faire. 
> Tu les achètes et vends à combien?


Idem je ne voie pas comment c'est possible.
Rien que maintenant pour :
1po tu as 
et pour ce même nombre de gemmes () tu as

il faudrait vraiment un gros gros pic soudain pour réussir a être bénéficiaire à l'achat revente de gemme.
Non la technique pour faire max centaine de Po est simple, crafter 2 espadon/baton/.. gold 80, ajoutez 2 craft gold "gold skull" level 65 relativement peu cher.  
Pouf direction forge mystique résultat au choix :
- un rare pourris perte d'argent,
- un rare moyens faible perte  
- un bon rare faible perte / pas de perte / très faible gain.
- un exotique : faible gain à gain certain
- un précurseur exotique (sert a crafter les légendaire après) : jackpot @ 50-80po à la revente.

tu fait ça en boucle a partir du moment ou tu as les finances minimum nécessaire pour démarrer la boucle tu finit à plusieurs centaine de Po plus ou moins rapidement.

Ha bien sur ça ne fonctionne plus, plus possible de craft des exotique précurseur dans la forge mystique a partir de rare de si faible niveau.

Pour info tout est là :



> I was on guru earlier this morning, and I came upon a thread where the OP wrote the following:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				As with last night’s post (I believed  it was deleted), I have sent a PM to one of the devs in the official  forum, and I have received this reply.
>  “Thank you very much for letting us know about this! I brought this  up with some of the designers, and they believe they’ve fixed the issue.  Is there any way you could confirm this?
> I look forward to hearing from you!”
> ...


Réponse de Linsey:



> Exactly, it was sub-lvl75 rares that were the issue. Not the 75-80 ones.
> I believe the issue was with rares of a lower level. So, the answers to 1. and 2. are yes.

----------


## Visslar

La question a du être posé mais je n'ai pas le courage de lire les centaines de pages  ::'(: 

Est ce qu'un pote peut rejoindre la guilde? Et sous quelles conditions? Je pose la question même si je me doute que la réponse est non. On vient pas de faire le ménage pour rien...

Donc la vraie question c'est plutôt : est ce que mon pote peut s'incruster avec nous en RvR et sur Mumble?

----------


## Drayke

> La question a du être posé mais je n'ai pas le courage de lire les centaines de pages 
> 
> Est ce qu'un pote peut rejoindre la guilde? Et sous quelles conditions? Je pose la question même si je me doute que la réponse est non. On vient pas de faire le ménage pour rien...
> 
> Donc la vraie question c'est plutôt : est ce que mon pote peut s'incruster avec nous en RvR et sur Mumble?


Oui. Ce que nos chers anims veulent éviter, ce sont les leechers qui cherchent une entrée facile dans Grand Cross. Les usagers de CPC et leurs proches sont bienvenus.

Edith: D'ailleurs si ton pote devenait également un usager de CPC, ce serait encore plus sympa  ::):

----------


## Kayato

> Oui. Ce que nos chers anims veulent éviter, ce sont les leechers qui cherchent une entrée facile dans Grand Cross. Les usagers de CPC et leurs proches sont bienvenus.
> 
> Edith: D'ailleurs si ton pote devenait également un usager de CPC, ce serait encore plus sympa


Pas mieux  :;):

----------


## Alchimist

Je suis en train de faire le succès _déjà vu, déjà fait_ (explorer toutes les zones, et non tous les points d’interaction), et je suis forcé d’avouer que ce n’est pas si facile que ça. Avec certaines zones qui sont cachées, malheureusement trop peu à mon gout, nos amis cartographes de Guild Wars 1 vont devoir se remettre à lécher les murs.

----------


## kennyo

Me manque les 4 derniers donjons, et j'ai le titre  :Cigare:

----------


## Lee Tchii

Je voulais remercier les canards avec lesquels on a fini le premier donjon dans les ruines d'Ascalon !
C'était très sympa et ça fourmille d'anecdotes qui resteront entre nous (comme la fois où mon personnage s'est suicidé dans les douves pour éviter une attaque ou les popers de troll vétéran que je ne nommerai pas :x).
GW2 qui me vire juste avant le Boss final c'était priceless également.

----------


## Atilili

> Totalement hors sujet mais j'ai acheté Borderlands 2... Faut pas acheter Borderlands 2! Maintenant j'ai envie d'y jouer et je suis coincé au boulot comme un petit enfant chinois dans son usine! Bref pas trop le temps de jouer en ce moment... Zut flûte créfieu!


Pareil je suis en train de me faire un petit break Borderlands 2 :'), y'a bon

----------


## Hush

> Je suis en train de faire le succès _déjà vu, déjà fait_ (explorer toutes les zones, et non tous les points d’interaction), et je suis forcé d’avouer que ce n’est pas si facile que ça. Avec certaines zones qui sont cachées, malheureusement trop peu à mon gout, nos amis cartographes de Guild Wars 1 vont devoir se remettre à lécher les murs.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/354...cf743e686a.jpg


Tu as pris en compte les donjons ?
Perso il me semble avoir Ascalon et Orr à 100%, et j'ai fait que Arah et les Cata, j'en avait déduis qu'il y avait un lien.

----------


## Cubito

Niveau 22 je trouve le jeu toujours aussi sympa. 

J'ai une petite crainte en revanche, jouant voleur épée / pistolet pour le moment ( c'est assez solide pour le pex ) j'ai un peu peur d'être lassé de jouer toujours avec le même deck de 5 compétences . 

Il y a certes les autres Skills qui se modulent mais cela ne varie pas énormément . 

Ce sentiment à t'il été partagé par certains ? 
Avez vous trouver un remède à ça ?

----------


## Ardan

Je pense qu'on aime ou qu'on aime pas. J'ai joué aussi voleur jusqu'au niveau 30, d'abord dague-pistolet, puis dague-dague, avec un switch shortbow.
J'avais les mêmes inquiétudes que toi au début, et ça s'est amplifié. Je trouve qu'en pve le gameplay du voleur se résume vraiment au spam larcin/chausses trappes/crève coeur, ou la bombe du shortbow en AOE. Après, on peut tenter de varier, mais c'est presque moins efficace.
Après, j'ai reroll gardien, et je ne swich presque jamais parce que je trouve que les 5 skills de la greatsword se complètent parfaitement, et je les ai souvent tous sous CD.

Je pense que c'est surtout une question de feeling. Si tu aime ton arme ou pas.

----------


## Morbo

Trouver la bonne classe et les bonnes armes n'est pas forcément évident je trouve  ::): 
Enfin ça dépend des personnes et des goûts.

----------


## Rave_master

> Niveau 22 je trouve le jeu toujours aussi sympa. 
> 
> J'ai une petite crainte en revanche, jouant voleur épée / pistolet pour le moment ( c'est assez solide pour le pex ) j'ai un peu peur d'être lassé de jouer toujours avec le même deck de 5 compétences . 
> 
> Il y a certes les autres Skills qui se modulent mais cela ne varie pas énormément . 
> 
> Ce sentiment à t'il été partagé par certains ? 
> Avez vous trouver un remède à ça ?


Tu verras que dans les donjons tu utiliseras beaucoup plus les compétences d'esquive et d'aveuglement sous peine de crever avant que le coup arrive  ::P: .  Les combats étant plus difficiles du fais que chaque coup peut être vraiment fatale pour le voleur tu joues différemment qu'en pve normal.

Moi le seul soucis que j'ai c'est le système d'aptitude. J'aurai préféré un système plus libre où tu peux les organiser facilement. C'est cela à mon avis qui empêche d'avoir plus de variété dans le gameplay quand t'es dans la phase 1->80. Avec le système actuel tu n'as pas le droit à la moindre erreur sous peine de repayer et recommencer depuis le début. Je ne comprends pas cette limitation imposée par les développeurs.  ::(:

----------


## olih

> Tu verras que dans les donjons tu utiliseras beaucoup plus les compétences d'esquive et d'aveuglement sous peine de crever avant que le coup arrive .  Les combats étant plus difficiles du fais que chaque coup peut être vraiment fatale pour le voleur tu joues différemment qu'en pve normal.
> 
> Moi le seul soucis que j'ai c'est le système d'aptitude. J'aurai préféré un système plus libre où tu peux les organiser facilement. C'est cela à mon avis qui empêche d'avoir plus de variété dans le gameplay quand t'es dans la phase 1->80. Avec le système actuel tu n'as pas le droit à la moindre erreur sous peine de repayer et recommencer depuis le début. Je ne comprends pas cette limitation imposée par les développeurs.


Payer une ou deux pièces d'argent pour se respécialiser ? Le prix d'un tp lv80 ?
Il faut voir aussi que tu peux changer les aptitudes débloquées (celles tous les 10 points que l'on choisit) sans rien payer et n'importe où.

---------- Post added at 09h31 ---------- Previous post was at 08h56 ----------

Petit patch de 55Mo ce matin, aucune idée des changements.
Et léger changement sur la politique d’authentification par mail :
https://forum-fr.guildwars2.com/foru...rer-la-s-curit

----------


## Rave_master

Si t'as envie de changer plusieurs fois de suite tes aptitudes car tu n'es pas satisfait, cela te revient vite cher. Il y a toujours la possibilité d'aller en pvp pour gérer ça facilement mais justement je ne comprend pas ce décalage entre PvE et PvP. 

C'était la même chose au début de guild wars 1. Tu devais payer pour changer tes caractéristiques et les dévs ont remarqué que les gens changeaient peu leur build. Du coup, ils ont aligné le système pve à celui du pvp. Pour moi, c'est clairement un retour en arrière sur GW2.

----------


## Orgazmo

/noob on
En tant que débutant quand même (lvl 28), je n'ai fait que très peu de PvP (très fun) et je n'ai pas encore réussi à entrer en McM (gnagnagna)...
Pour le moment ma question ne concerne que le PvP : Étant donnée qu'on est tous strictement identique dans ce mode de jeu, outre le fait de s'amuser tel un TF2, qu'est ce qu'on gagne à devenir un roxor en PvP (donc y consacrer du temps) vu que c'est complétement couper du reste du jeu... Ça m’échappe... ?
/noob off

----------


## olih

Et patch note !



> *General*
> • Fixes to LOD on numerous objects in the world.
> • Fixes to maps to prevent players from moving outside of the playable area.
> • Fixed a bug that made pet footsteps excessively loud, especially in water.
> • Fixed a bug with assists not working in keg brawl.
> • Fixed numerous blocked events.
> • Updated text and functionality when purchasing bank slots.
> • Fixed loud sounds on portals to the Underworld in Godslost Swamp.
> • Fixed several bugs that were preventing some skill challenges from resetting properly.
> ...


Roh les changements sur les donjons  ::love:: 
Les marques sont account bound, les gens obligés de faire l'instance en entier pour avoir les récompenses  ::love:: 
Le stuff exo d'Ascalon enfin lv 80.

----------


## SetaSensei

> /noob on
> En tant que débutant quand même (lvl 28), je n'ai fait que très peu de PvP (très fun) et je n'ai pas encore réussi à entrer en McM (gnagnagna)...
> Pour le moment ma question ne concerne que le PvP : Étant donnée qu'on est tous strictement identique dans ce mode de jeu, outre le fait de s'amuser tel un TF2, qu'est ce qu'on gagne à devenir un roxor en PvP (donc y consacrer du temps) vu que c'est complétement couper du reste du jeu... Ça m’échappe... ?
> /noob off


Tu as un système de levelling parallèle en sPvP (des rangs). Ton expérience sont des points comparables au karma en pve.
Ces points sont utilisables pour acheter du matos (il est gratuit avant le rang 10 je crois). Avec ce matos, tu as déjà des skins supplémentaires et tu peux avoir plusieurs builds de runes différents (plus de crit sur un, plus de dégâts d'altérations sur l'autre, ...).

A chaque niveau gagné, tu choppes un coffre avec des items dedans. Tu peux avoir des trucs à la con (genre tes finishs font tomber une vache sur l'adversaire) ou des tickets d'entrée en tournois. Le tournois c'est pour la gloire principalement il me semble.

Donc oui, c'est un peu un système à la TF2, il n'y a rien à "gagner" à part des skins et des titres.
En même temps, on joue quasiment que pour ça, non ?

----------


## Orgazmo

> Tu as un système de levelling parallèle en sPvP (des rangs). Ton expérience sont des points comparables au karma en pve.
> Ces points sont utilisables pour acheter du matos (il est gratuit avant le rang 10 je crois). Avec ce matos, tu as déjà des skins supplémentaires et tu peux avoir plusieurs builds de runes différents (plus de crit sur un, plus de dégâts d'altérations sur l'autre, ...).
> 
> A chaque niveau gagné, tu choppes un coffre avec des items dedans. Tu peux avoir des trucs à la con (genre tes finishs font tomber une vache sur l'adversaire) ou des tickets d'entrée en tournois. Le tournois c'est pour la gloire principalement il me semble.
> 
> Donc oui, c'est un peu un système à la TF2, il n'y a rien à "gagner" à part des skins et des titres.
> En même temps, on joue quasiment que pour ça, non ?


Tout à fait !!!  Cela dit je pense que ça doit en décevoir plus d'un de constater que l'avancer en sPvP n'influe en rien dans toutes l’immensité du reste du jeu non ? C'est un peu comme avoir un jeu vidéo dans le jeu vidéo... J'aurais trouvé ça plus "encourageant" d'avoir un lien, même minime, entre les deux. Par exemple, gagner de l'or, des gemmes, de l'xp, du matériel ou des recettes de craft, voir même pouvoir sortir un skin durement gagner pour y transférer les caractéristiques de son set PVE (histoire de se la péter quoi ^^). Vous voyez ce que je veux dire ?

----------


## Skiant

> Tout à fait !!!  Cela dit je pense que ça doit en décevoir plus d'un de constater que l'avancer en sPvP n'influe en rien dans toutes l’immensité du reste du jeu non ? C'est un peu comme avoir un jeu vidéo dans le jeu vidéo... J'aurais trouvé ça plus "encourageant" d'avoir un lien, même minime, entre les deux. Par exemple, gagner de l'or, des gemmes, de l'xp, du matériel ou des recettes de craft, voir même pouvoir sortir un skin durement gagner pour y transférer les caractéristiques de son set PVE (histoire de se la péter quoi ^^). Vous voyez ce que je veux dire ?


Non, le sPvP et le PvE c'est pas la même chose du tout et y'a aucune raison que ça soit lié.

----------


## SetaSensei

> Non, le sPvP et le PvE c'est pas la même chose du tout et y'a aucune raison que ça soit lié.


Surtout que les 2 systèmes ont [presque] toujours été cloisonnés dans GW.
Ce qui permet aux devs d'équilibrer les 2 correctement sans péter totalement l'un ou l'autre (sachant que généralement l'équilibrage se fait sur le PvP aux dépends du PvE).

Les gros fans de sPvP sont toujours restés dans leurs zones à faire leurs matchs et généralement ne font preuve d'aucun intérêt pour le PvE. On leur évite de "subir" le levelling et ils peuvent rester dans leur zone, à part passer à la forge mystique pour leurs skins.

----------


## Yeuss

La partie "Dungeon rewards"du patch note est rassurante, enfin je trouve.
Et puis je suis d'accord avec eux, les mecs qui formaient des groupes uniquement pour les tokens, et qui ne finissaient pas l'instance (voir même qui utilisaient des raccorucis "douteux" pour arriver à la fin), au bûcher !

----------


## Kourikargou

Fuck, j'avais utilisé un bug dans Citadelle des Flammes, je savais pas que c'était un bug, j'ai juste suivit le groupe.
Du coups, respawn du coffre de boss et de l'avant dernier.
Maintenant je doit me rependre (en même temps je crois que c'est dur de trouver un groupe sans use bug)

----------


## Zepolak

> Tout à fait !!!  Cela dit je pense que ça doit en décevoir plus d'un de constater que l'avancer en sPvP n'influe en rien dans toutes l’immensité du reste du jeu non ? C'est un peu comme avoir un jeu vidéo dans le jeu vidéo... J'aurais trouvé ça plus "encourageant" d'avoir un lien, même minime, entre les deux. Par exemple, gagner de l'or, des gemmes, de l'xp, du matériel ou des recettes de craft, voir même pouvoir sortir un skin durement gagner pour y transférer les caractéristiques de son set PVE (histoire de se la péter quoi ^^). Vous voyez ce que je veux dire ?


Je vois ce que tu veux dire, mais je n'ai eu besoin de rien sur GW1 pour passer des centaines, des milliers d'heures en arènes. Y avait même pas de titre pendant la moitié du temps que j'y ai passé. C'était juste de la baston pur et l'adrénaline qui va avec.
Les gens qui font du sPvP, ils aiment ça tout court. La motivation, c'est la compétition, c'est le fait de gagner. Y a pas besoin de stuff, y a pas besoin de récompenses, et la gloire, bah, c'est bien, mais on s'en fous - c'est un bonus appréciable, mais c'est pas ça qui fait venir en sPvP.
Après... C'est ta cam ou pas  ::):

----------


## SetaSensei

Mesdames, messieurs,

J'ai pu remarquer que vous commenciez à vous faire des signatures chioupères avec le nom de votre personnage et tout.

Seulement celles que vous générez sont trop grosses pour la charte du forum.
Alors plutôt que d'utiliser enjin, je vous recommande signator qui fait des signatures classes et un peu plus proches de nos limitations.

Exemple : 


 ::ninja:: 

EDIT : Bon, allez, un vrai exemple un peu moins moche histoire de vous donner un peu envie :

----------


## Orgazmo

> Surtout que les 2 systèmes ont [presque] toujours été cloisonnés dans GW.
> Ce qui permet aux devs d'équilibrer les 2 correctement sans péter totalement l'un ou l'autre (sachant que généralement l'équilibrage se fait sur le PvP aux dépends du PvE).
> 
> Les gros fans de sPvP sont toujours restés dans leurs zones à faire leurs matchs et généralement ne font preuve d'aucun intérêt pour le PvE. On leur évite de "subir" le levelling et ils peuvent rester dans leur zone, à part passer à la forge mystique pour leurs skins.


J’irai pas jusqu'à dire que c'est une mauvaise chose hein ;-) Les choix sont tels... OK, pourquoi pas mais j'aimerai bien m'essayer, ne serait-ce que pour un instant, à une vision pragmatique des choses :  :B): 

 - Une personne comme moi qui est intéressée par tous les aspects du jeu, n'aura t-elle pas l'impression de perdre son temps en sPvP ? Je ne parle pas du coté fun. Imaginons simplement qu'on se donne comme objectif, à un moment donné, de gagner quelque chose qui demande énormément de karma (ou autre on s'en fout). D'un avis strictement personnel, qui ne remet en aucun cas en doute les gouts des autres joueurs; je trouverais ça "fun" d'avoir la possibilité de varier mes plaisirs tout en gardant mon objectif (personnel) en vue (un peu en sPvP, un peu en PVE, un peu en McM...).

 - Si je me mets maintenant à la place d'une personne fan de PVE... N'ayant rien à y gagner il ne sera jamais inciter à explorer cette partie du jeu. Tandis qu'à l'opposé, un inconditionnel du sPvP pourrait réclamer une version allégé du jeu à 25€ (j'extrapole).  ::rolleyes:: 

Vous l'aurez compris : j'aime bien mélanger les expériences  ::wub::  afin qu'elles se profitent l'une et l'autre. Un peu comme le craft qui donne de l'xp et qui profite ainsi doublement au personnage.

C'est débile ce que je dis ?  ::huh:: 




> Je vois ce que tu veux dire, mais je n'ai eu besoin de rien sur GW1 pour passer des centaines, des milliers d'heures en arènes. Y avait même pas de titre pendant la moitié du temps que j'y ai passé. C'était juste de la baston pur et l'adrénaline qui va avec.
> Les gens qui font du sPvP, ils aiment ça tout court. La motivation, c'est la compétition, c'est le fait de gagner. Y a pas besoin de stuff, y a pas besoin de récompenses, et la gloire, bah, c'est bien, mais on s'en fous - c'est un bonus appréciable, mais c'est pas ça qui fait venir en sPvP.
> Après... C'est ta cam ou pas


Je comprends ;-) Comme je le dis plus haut, c'est juste un exercice  :Cigare:

----------


## Rhusehus

Enfin, il reste quand même un lien entre le sPvP et le reste du jeu :

Les Sacs !  :;): 

Et oui, je fait du sPvP avec tout mes persos principalement pour droper des sacs. :Cigare: 

Surtout quand on vois le prix des runes pour les crafter, et ce qui s'en suit a l'HV...

----------


## Zepolak

Bah, je pense que tu es représentes un profil de joueurs Orgazmo, mais que ce profil est une toute petite minorité "d'heures" de jeu en sPvP. Et du coup, les devs n'ont pas du tout pensé à vous pour l'instant.

Après, je serais le premier content d'une telle évolution si je me mets au sPvP (ce qui reste à voir, vu le potentiel d'épique du 3W), parce que c'est justement une telle évolution sur GW1 (l'apparition des clés Zaishen où tout d'un coup les points de balthazar complétement inutiles valait une pièce d'or chacun) qui m'a rendu suffisamment riche pour que j'ai les 40 points finger in the nose et envisage même les 50 (je dois encore avoir l'équivalent de 1500K, sans jamais avoir fait de PvE autre que l'histoire de base).

----------


## Maximelene

Pas mal les modifications des récompenses de donjons (malgré le fait que j'aie presque fini de farmer mon arme avec les anciennes valeurs  ::P: ).

Du coup, le premier run de chaque jour est bien plus rentable (60 tokens au lieu de 30 avant le patch).

----------


## mikelion

Je suis dégouté, j'ai accompli le succès mensuel hier matin. Quand je me suis connecté hier soir, ce succès a été remis à zéro !

----------


## Maximelene

En quoi ça te dégoûte ? Si tu l'as accompli, tu as eu la récompense, donc tu t'en fous que ça aie été remis à zéro. Ça l'aurait de toute façon été dans une semaine.

----------


## mikelion

Bin je voulais rester devant l'écran avec toutes les tâches accomplies, histoire d'être fier de ce que j'ai fais.
Et peut-être que ça donne un titre, "tant de fois accompli le succès mensuel".

----------


## Maximelene

> Bin je voulais rester devant l'écran avec toutes les tâches accomplies, histoire d'être fier de ce que j'ai fais.
> Et peut-être que ça donne un titre, "tant de fois accompli le succès mensuel".


Intéressant...

Et non, pas de titre.

Sinon, dans le genre *vraiment* dégoûté, un mec a réuni tous les compos pour le bâton légendaire. Sauf que les "nouveaux" fragments d'obsidienne, liés au compte, ne se stackent pas avec les anciens, il ne peut donc pas faire un tas de 250 à mettre dans la forge mystique, et ne peut donc pas faire son bâton.

Pwned.

----------


## mikelion

Ah bah c'est pas un bug :
"Monthly is an achievement category for achievements earned by doing a set of tasks each month.
A total of 4 monthly achievements can be attained each month. "
Wiki rosbeaf.

On peut donc faire le succès mensuel 4 fois par mois, si je comprends bien.

----------


## Maximelene

Tu comprends mal. Ça dit qu'il y a 4 achievements mensuels (qui sont regroupés dans la catégorie "mensuels"), pas qu'on peut les faire 4 fois.

----------


## SetaSensei

C'est pas plutôt 4 achievements différents sur un mois ?

Parce que sinon, c'est pas un monthly, mais un weekly plutôt.  :tired: 

EDIT : Grillé.

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> Non, le sPvP et le PvE c'est pas la même chose du tout et y'a aucune raison que ça soit lié.


Et pourquoi pas ? Perso, je ne joue absolument pas au cPvP (pourquoi les gens disent sPvP ? C'est pas Competitive PvP comme écrit dans le jeu ?) parce que je n'y ai aucune sensation de progression et je me sens totalement isolé du reste du jeu.
Ils auraient pu faire en sorte que ça fasse gagner de l'XP/or/karma pour notre perso PvE sans pour autant introduire un système de progression dans le cPvP (après tout, les niveaux sont déjà séparés).




> Surtout que les 2 systèmes ont [presque] toujours été cloisonnés dans GW.
> Ce qui permet aux devs d'équilibrer les 2 correctement sans péter totalement l'un ou l'autre (sachant que généralement l'équilibrage se fait sur le PvP aux dépends du PvE).
> 
> Les gros fans de sPvP sont toujours restés dans leurs zones à faire leurs matchs et généralement ne font preuve d'aucun intérêt pour le PvE. On leur évite de "subir" le levelling et ils peuvent rester dans leur zone, à part passer à la forge mystique pour leurs skins.


Je en vois pas en quoi lier légèrement (cf. mon exemple au-dessus) peut gêner l'équilibre.

----------


## Maximelene

> pourquoi les gens disent sPvP ?


Structured PvP.

----------


## Kayato

s pour Structured, comme sur le wiki.

:grillaid:

----------


## Zepolak

> Et pourquoi pas ? Perso, je ne joue absolument pas au cPvP (pourquoi les gens disent sPvP ? C'est pas Competitive PvP comme écrit dans le jeu ?) parce que je n'y ai aucune sensation de progression et je me sens totalement isolé du reste du jeu.
> Ils auraient pu faire en sorte que ça fasse gagner de l'XP/or/karma pour notre perso PvE sans pour autant introduire un système de progression dans le cPvP (après tout, les niveaux sont déjà séparés).
> 
> 
> Je en vois pas en quoi lier légèrement (cf. mon exemple au-dessus) peut gêner l'équilibre.


Bah ça arrivera peut-être. 
En attendant, laissez leur arriver à maturité entre joueurs de ce mode de jeu. Je dirais même peut-être tant mieux qu'il n'y ait pas de liaison, ça évite que des joueurs comme vous n'y aillent comme vous le dite (sans être désobligeant) et par voie de conséquence, ça garantit que les suggestions (les premières, celles qui vont façonner le mode de jeu) seront bien calibrée pour la population intéressé par le sPvP.

Et ensuite, quand d'autres récompenses arriveront peut-être, vous aurez un mode de jeu mature & équilibré.

----------


## SetaSensei

> Et pourquoi pas ? Perso, je ne joue absolument pas au cPvP (pourquoi les gens disent sPvP ? C'est pas Competitive PvP comme écrit dans le jeu ?) parce que je n'y ai aucune sensation de progression et je me sens totalement isolé du reste du jeu.
> Ils auraient pu faire en sorte que ça fasse gagner de l'XP/or/karma pour notre perso PvE sans pour autant introduire un système de progression dans le cPvP (après tout, les niveaux sont déjà séparés).
> 
> 
> Je en vois pas en quoi lier légèrement (cf. mon exemple au-dessus) peut gêner l'équilibre.


Beaucoup de raisons qui rendaient le système une vraie usine à gaz et qui casse cette cloison - volontaire, je le rappelle - entre ces 2 modes :

Tu arrives en sPvP, tu es 80 de base. Tu gagnes des points pour le sPvP et du karma à côté ? Les deux ? Une seule "monnaie" ? On prend le risque d'avoir 50 à 80% des joueurs qui farment ce mode et ne mettent pas les pieds dans les events PvE (et passer à côté de beaucoup de choses).
Si on donne de l'XP PvE, c'est pareil (voire pire).

Oui, oui, il faut équilibrer, poser des limites ... Quand on voit le patch note et les exploits qui sont faits rien qu'avec le système actuel, je comprends les choix.

Il faut voir ça comme deux modes : un mode histoire et un mode compétitif.

Cela dit, Anet a fait évoluer son système avec le temps dans GW1, je pense qu'il réfléchissent au même problème pour le 2 mais que pour le moment c'est plus safe et équilibré comme ça.

----------


## Morbo

De toutes façons, si c'est pour me faire poutrer, je peux le faire tout seul dans mon coin! Pas besoin d'aller voir d'autres joueurs pour ça ^^

----------


## Zepolak

Et pour rajouter encore à l'argumentation de Seta, y a un mode où tout ou presque est partagé avec le PvE : le Monde versus Monde.
Résultat ?
Comme c'est largement plus profitable de "farmer" du karma et du gold sur le Monde versus Monde, tu as le phénomène du zerg autrement appelé 'bus'. Une masse de joueur agissant sans intellect cherchant à défoncer les forts les uns après les autres sans prendre la peine de les renforcer (ça rapporte plus d'attaquer que de défendre). Et ça pourrit bien le mode de jeu. 
C'est ceux-là qui se dépenseront en insultes d'ailleurs si le "lead" n'est pas assez offensif.

----------


## Skiant

> C'est ceux-là qui se dépenseront en insultes d'ailleurs si le "lead" n'est pas assez offensif.


On sent une histoire qui cache une blessure béante derrière ce message d'appel à l'aide.
Tu veux qu'on en parle ?

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> Bah ça arrivera peut-être. 
> En attendant, laissez leur arriver à maturité entre joueurs de ce mode de jeu. Je dirais même peut-être tant mieux qu'il n'y ait pas de liaison, ça évite que des joueurs comme vous n'y aillent comme vous le dite (sans être désobligeant) et par voie de conséquence, ça garantit que les suggestions (les premières, celles qui vont façonner le mode de jeu) seront bien calibrée pour la population intéressé par le sPvP.
> 
> Et ensuite, quand d'autres récompenses arriveront peut-être, vous aurez un mode de jeu mature & équilibré.


 Ça veut dire quoi "des joueurs comme vous" ?
Je suis personnellement très intéressé par le sPvP (à la base je voulais faire que ça en plus d'un peu de PvE, et je fais toujours un max de PvP dans les MMO parce que c'est ce que je préfère) mais je n'arrive pas à m'y coller parce que j'ai l'impression de rater 80% du jeu (PvE et 3W).
J'aime bien faire évoluer un perso, apprendre à le jouer au fur et à mesure, l'équiper, explorer, prendre mon temps, récolter, découvrir le lore. Mais tout le temps consacré au sPvP empêche tout ça, comme si je "perdais" mon temps.
Dans SWTOR (je sais pas si c'est un bon exemple, mais bref) le PvP rapportait de l'XP/argent de manière raisonnable et des récompenses propres au PvP : tout le monde était content.




> Beaucoup de raisons qui rendaient le système  une vraie usine à gaz et qui casse cette cloison - volontaire, je le  rappelle - entre ces 2 modes :
> 
> Tu arrives en sPvP, tu es 80 de base. Tu gagnes des points pour le sPvP  et du karma à côté ? Les deux ? Une seule "monnaie" ? On prend le risque  d'avoir 50 à 80% des joueurs qui farment ce mode et ne mettent pas les  pieds dans les events PvE (et passer à côté de beaucoup de choses).
> Si on donne de l'XP PvE, c'est pareil (voire pire).
> 
> Oui, oui, il faut équilibrer, poser des limites ... Quand on voit le  patch note et les exploits qui sont faits rien qu'avec le système  actuel, je comprends les choix.
> 
> Il faut voir ça comme deux modes : un mode histoire et un mode compétitif.
> 
> Cela dit, Anet a fait évoluer son système avec le temps dans GW1, je  pense qu'il réfléchissent au même problème pour le 2 mais que pour le  moment c'est plus safe et équilibré comme ça.


Et tu le situes où le 3W dans ton raisonnement ? C'est de la compétition, pas un brin d'histoire, et on y arrive directement niveau 80. Pourtant on y gagne XP, karma, or et loot.
Et alors "_on prend le risque  d'avoir 50 à 80% des joueurs qui farment ce mode et ne mettent pas les  pieds dans les events PvE (et passer à côté de beaucoup de choses)_" comme tu le dis si bien. Pourquoi ça gène pour le sPvP et pas pour le 3W ?




> Et pour rajouter encore à l'argumentation de Seta, y a un mode où tout ou presque est partagé avec le PvE : le Monde versus Monde.
> Résultat ?
> Comme c'est largement plus profitable de "farmer" du karma et du gold sur le Monde versus Monde, tu as le phénomène du zerg autrement appelé 'bus'. Une masse de joueur agissant sans intellect cherchant à défoncer les forts les uns après les autres sans prendre la peine de les renforcer (ça rapporte plus d'attaquer que de défendre). Et ça pourrit bien le mode de jeu.
> C'est ceux-là qui se dépenseront en insultes d'ailleurs si le "lead" n'est pas assez offensif.


Du coup tu n'aides pas vraiment Seta, c'est plutôt moi que t'appuies  :^_^:

----------


## Marty

> Du coup tu n'aides pas vraiment Seta, c'est plutôt moi que t'appuies


Ben nan. Ca pourrie le mode de jeu donc je vois pas en quoi il appuie ton propos.

----------


## Drayke

> Pourquoi ça gène pour le sPvP et pas pour le 3W ?


Tu veux vraiment savoir ?!

Parce que nous on joue en 3W, pas en sPvP  ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

Et cette nuit alors, vous avez réussi à tout reprendre sur vizunah?

----------


## Zepolak

> Du coup tu n'aides pas vraiment Seta, c'est plutôt moi que t'appuies


Ben non, je pense que tu as mal interprété mon post. 
D'ailleurs, tu demandes "Pourquoi ça gène pour le sPvP et pas pour le 3W ?", bah justement, ça gêne pour les deux.
Après, je pense qu'on n'a pas du tout le même bagage. Je viens du PvP de Guild Wars premier du nom où le PvP ne rapportait rien *du tout*. T'était direct niveau 80. Toutes les armes et stuff au max, celles que tu voulais. Et y avait pas des skins. Rien. Du combat pur.

Les gens qui jouent à ça n'en ont strictement rien à faire de l'évolution d'un perso qui n'est qu'un outil, comme la souris qu'ils ont dans la main. Les persos, on les détruisait et re-créait à la volée pour changer de classe voire juste de nom ! C'est pour eux que le sPvP est fait. 

Tandis que d'après le feeling que me laissent tes posts, le 3W ressemble plus à un mode qui te conviendrait  ::):  (D'ailleurs pour ma part, j'ai évolué du sPvP au 3W)




> On sent une histoire qui cache une blessure béante derrière ce message d'appel à l'aide.
> Tu veux qu'on en parle ?


Non ça va, j'ai posté la conversation avec le vilain monsieur qui a voulu me reporter pour mon pseudo sur le minichat de Grand Cross, ça mérite pas plus. Et ouais, c'était mes premières insultes, en presque un mois de jeu et malgré mes interventions nombreuses en jeu. Ça prouve que la communauté est quand même sacrément mature ! 
Et c'est largement compensé par quantité de retours positifs et de gens s'impliquant & félicitant les autres en jeu  ::):

----------


## Maximelene

> Je suis personnellement très intéressé par le sPvP [...] mais je n'arrive pas à m'y coller [...] comme si je "perdais" mon temps.


Si tu étais vraiment intéressé par le sPvP, tu en ferais parce que ça t'amuse, c'est tout. Tout comme tu joues à un jeu parce que ça t'amuse, pas parce que ça te fait gagner des trucs IRL.

----------


## Phen

> Mesdames, messieurs,
> 
> J'ai pu remarquer que vous commenciez à vous faire des signatures chioupères avec le nom de votre personnage et tout.
> 
> Seulement celles que vous générez sont trop grosses pour la charte du forum.
> Alors plutôt que d'utiliser enjin, je vous recommande signator qui fait des signatures classes et un peu plus proches de nos limitations.
> 
> Exemple : 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/1feac76...c391f3cf5b.jpg
> ...


Cool merci !

----------


## Zepolak

Non mais y a des pseudos dans ce jeu, dans cette guilde...
 ::wub::  Scarole Bouquet    ::wub::

----------


## olih

> Non mais y a des pseudos dans ce jeu, dans cette guilde...
>  Scarole Bouquet


Je crois que c'est un des plus réussi celui là.

----------


## SetaSensei

> Non mais y a des pseudos dans ce jeu, dans cette guilde...
>  Scarole Bouquet





> Je crois que c'est un des plus réussi celui là.


 :Cigare: 

---------- Post added at 15h01 ---------- Previous post was at 14h56 ----------




> Du coup tu n'aides pas vraiment Seta, c'est plutôt moi que t'appuies


Ah mais je trouve le gain d'XP et de karma totalement absurde en 3W.

Mais il a un peu d'explication vu que les actions dans ce mode ont une répercussion dans le PvE : On arrive avec le skin, les armes, les skills et les traits en commun, le score donne des bonus dans le monde etc.
Mais oui, pour moi, le 3W ne devrait pas permettre de pex ni de gagner du karma. Et encore moins gagner de la gloire (la "monnaie" sPvP).

----------


## Elma

> Cool merci !


Pareil il est super et enfantin !

----------


## Enhor

> Non mais y a des pseudos dans ce jeu, dans cette guilde...
>  Scarole Bouquet


Tiens, je l'ai déjà croisé lui ! Bien rigolé aussi. 

J'avais aussi croisé un Norn Black avec une crête, joliment nommé Mystère T  :^_^:

----------


## Morbo

Oui le coup de mister T j'avais vu la remarque sur le canal de guilde  ::):

----------


## Raymonde

Mister T j'ai failli le faire, c'est vrai qu'il ya un visage qui correspond parfaitement :3 Finalement j'ai opté pour un black a tatouage or, qui souligne l'emplacement des tétons. Tu le vois une fois, tu peux plus l'oublier !

Seta tu joues un feuillu !!!

----------


## Orgazmo

Cool le lien pour les signatures... merci :D
EDIT : à part le fond blanc qui n'a pas fonctionné... :\

----------


## Raymonde

Void étoile ?

----------


## Orgazmo

> Void étoile ?


Oui ?

----------


## Orhin

> Mesdames, messieurs,
> 
> J'ai pu remarquer que vous commenciez à vous faire des signatures chioupères avec le nom de votre personnage et tout.
> 
> Seulement celles que vous générez sont trop grosses pour la charte du forum.
> Alors plutôt que d'utiliser enjin, je vous recommande signator qui fait des signatures classes et un peu plus proches de nos limitations.
> 
> Exemple : 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/1feac76...c391f3cf5b.jpg
> ...


 Je proteste, il n'y a pas ma sylvari élémentaliste dans le générateur.  :tired:

----------


## olih

> Mister T j'ai failli le faire, c'est vrai qu'il ya un visage qui correspond parfaitement :3 Finalement j'ai opté pour un black a tatouage or, qui souligne l'emplacement des tétons. Tu le vois une fois, tu peux plus l'oublier !
> 
> Seta tu joues un feuillu !!!


Évidemment qu'il joue chou fleur, c'est la race ultime  :Cigare: .

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Void étoile ?


Cherche pas à comprendre Raymonde, c'est un truc de développeur.

----------


## SetaSensei

> Cool le lien pour les signatures... merci :D
> EDIT : à part le fond blanc qui n'a pas fonctionné... :\


tof.canardpc ne gère pas les png (et donc pas les transparences).
Préfères imgur pour l'hébergement.

----------


## Raymonde

> Cherche pas à comprendre Raymonde, c'est un truc de développeur.


Ah j'avais pas fait le lien disdonc ! 

Héhé tu m'as biflé sans même le savoir  :Clap:

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Ah j'avais pas fait le lien disdonc !


Ah, tu es de la partie (donc comme Orgazmo ou moi même), sorry je savais pas.

----------


## Say hello

> Void étoile ?





> Cherche pas à comprendre Raymonde, c'est un truc de développeur.


Raaah ça me rappelle ma blague de merde sur les noms de charr, "Charr *nom" mais y'avait personne sur le canal guilde pour relever. (ou personne avec assez de cran pour surmonter la honte de comprendre)  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Raaah ça me rappelle ma blague de merde sur les noms de charr, "Charr *nom" mais y'avait personne sur le canal guilde pour relever. (ou personne avec assez de cran)


T'in j'y avais pensé aussi celle la!

----------


## Drayke

Y a des blagues "pas de merde" sur les noms de Charr ?

----------


## SetaSensei

> Y a des blagues "pas de merde" sur les noms de Charr ?


Bah, Charr y varie.





 :Emo:

----------


## Drayke

> Bah, Charr y varie.


J'avoue. Respect.

----------


## Say hello

Charr laznavour.  ::ninja::

----------


## Drayke

> Charr laznavour.


Ben celui-là par exemple j'ai déjà vu, et avec plusieurs orthographes différentes.

----------


## gnouman

Vos pseudos ils sont tout pourri.  :haha:

----------


## Pourrave

c'est le mien le plus pourri  :B):

----------


## icemaker

Je ne sais pas si ça déjà été posté, mais je cherchais aujourd'hui l'emplacement des différents dragons sur le net et je suis tombé sur ceci qui m'a bien aidé. En espérant que ça serve à quelqu'un d'autre qui se pose la même question  ::):  :
http://www.guilde-sensoria.com/forum...p?topic=4650.0

----------


## Xolo

> Non mais y a des pseudos dans ce jeu, dans cette guilde...
>  Scarole Bouquet


Et ma Petunia Clark, elle a pas la classe ?

Bon ok, c'est pas dans les semaines à venir qu'elle gambadera, étant donné que je peux déjà à peine me connecter le WE...fuck IRL !  :Emo:

----------


## trex

> Necromancer
> • Taste of Death: This skill’s healing fact has been updated.
> • Spectral Wall: This skill has been updated to apply the correct amount of vulnerability (10).
> • Vampiric: Fixed a bug with this trait so that it now functions with projectiles.
> • Close to Death: This trait has been updated to provide its listed 20% boost instead of the previous (unlisted) 10% boost.
> • Banshee’s Wail: This Curses trait has been updated to apply extra swiftness.
> • Spectral Walk: This skill has been updated to be more active and to work properly with its recharge trait. Also, Sever Spectral Bond has been changed to Spectral Recall.
> • Minion Master: This Death Magic trait has been updated to properly affect the elite skill Summon Flesh Golem.
> • Putrid Mark: This skill has been fixed to make it properly unblockable with the Greater Marks trait.
> ...


Plutôt un buff / nerf du nécro ?

----------


## gnouman

> Et ma Petunia Clark, elle a pas la classe ?


Je crée de suite un personnage avec ce pseudo pour te le réserver.  ::trollface::

----------


## Xolo

> Je crée de suite un personnage avec ce pseudo pour te le réserver.


Fait le premier jour de jeu tu peux pas test !  :B):

----------


## Drayke

Sinon y a éventuellement Laurange Broccolini. Après faut l'assumer par contre.

----------


## Aghora

> Y a des blagues "pas de merde" sur les noms de Charr ?


Charr Halle ?

----------


## Elidjah

J'ai un reroll nommé Stonay Charrden  :;):

----------


## Aghora

Charr Latent. Charr Ha Bia. Charr Litchapline.

----------


## Pourrave

Personne n'a osé le Charr lietlulu ?

----------


## Aghora

Ou Charr Laylicoutur. En fait tout les prénoms du type "Charles" ça marche bien.

----------


## FrousT

Charr Lihebdo - C'est d'actualité  ::ninja::

----------


## Marty

> Charr Lihebdo - C'est d'actualité


Ah ouais !
Avec un reroll Mahomet en Asura.

----------


## Drayke

Ben Hur, moi j'aime bien.

----------


## Macagna

Charr Pierrery

( ::P:  ok je sors...)

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> Si tu étais vraiment intéressé par le sPvP, tu en ferais parce que ça t'amuse, c'est tout. Tout comme tu joues à un jeu parce que ça t'amuse, pas parce que ça te fait gagner des trucs IRL.


 Bah non. Jouer à un jeu en loupant 90% du contenu n'a rien d'amusant selon moi.
Surtout que le sPvP est franchement bancal pour le moment.




> Ah mais je trouve le gain d'XP et de karma totalement absurde en 3W.
> 
> Mais il a un peu d'explication vu que les actions dans ce mode ont une  répercussion dans le PvE : On arrive avec le skin, les armes, les skills  et les traits en commun, le score donne des bonus dans le monde etc.
> Mais oui, pour moi, le 3W ne devrait pas permettre de pex ni de gagner  du karma. Et encore moins gagner de la gloire (la "monnaie"  sPvP).


 Ok, je pige mieux ce que vous vouliez dire toi et Zepo. Dans le contexte de notre discussion, j'avais l'impression que vous disiez l'inverse.

----------


## Drayke

Charr Guthrie

----------


## Marty

> Bah non. Jouer à un jeu en loupant 90% du contenu n'a rien d'amusant selon moi.
> Surtout que le sPvP est franchement bancal pour le moment.


Ben faut croire que des gens sont différents de toi.  :^_^: 

Dans le premier GW, je ne faisais que du pvp (mon main n'a jamais fini le jeu et j'ai jamais fini les extensions. J'ai même acheté le pack de compétences de Nightfall qui débloquait simplement les compétences pour le pvp). Là, c'est sûrement pareil pour d'autres joueurs sur GW2. Je trouve même cool le système à part avec les skins. Ca donne un petit plus. Par contre je serais pas étonné qu'ils virent le système de bannière à activer comme un buff. Ils devraient mettre en place le changement automatiquement de la bannière selon le niveau. Ca remplacera un peu le /rank du premier opus.

----------


## Ardan

Charrolaise est né !

----------


## Aog

> Charrolaise est né !

----------


## Hem

> ...


Faut reconnaître que pour les gens voulant toucher un peu à tout, le fait que le spvp soit complètement déconnecté du reste du jeu rebute un peu.
Là c'est allez en bg, juste pour faire des bg et débloqué des skins que tu ne verras qu'en faisant des bg... bah du coup tu y fous quasiment jamais les pieds si tu t'amuses moins qu'en pve ou en rvr :/

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> Faut reconnaître que pour les gens voulant toucher un peu à tout, le fait que le spvp soit complètement déconnecté du reste du jeu rebute un peu.
> Là c'est allez en bg, juste pour faire des bg et débloqué des skins que tu ne verras qu'en faisant des bg... bah du coup tu y fous quasiment jamais les pieds si tu t'amuses moins qu'en pve ou en rvr :/


Voilà, c'est clairement ça que je reproche. Enfin je le reproche pas, je trouve ça simplement un peu décevant (ça m'empêchera pas de faire du sPvP sur le long terme).
Ça aurait pas fait de mal qu'on débloque au moins des skins en jouant PvP pouvant être utilisés en PvE, ou même des ressources pour le craft.

----------


## doudou1408

Où est Charr Lie ? ( Un pote a déja pris  ::):  )

----------


## Kazael

> Voilà, c'est clairement ça que je reproche. Enfin je le reproche pas, je trouve ça simplement un peu décevant (ça m'empêchera pas de faire du sPvP sur le long terme).
> Ça aurait pas fait de mal qu'on débloque au moins des skins en jouant PvP pouvant être utilisés en PvE, ou même des ressources pour le craft.


Perso j'avais peur que ça puisse me géner aussi mais finalement non, le gros reproche que j'ai a faire au SPvP c'est ces putains de couleurs rouge et bleu.

----------


## Drayke

> Perso j'avais peur que ça puisse me géner aussi mais finalement non, le gros reproche que j'ai a faire au SPvP c'est ces putains de couleurs rouge et bleu.


Surtout le bleu. SURTOUT LE BLEU.

----------


## Canarrhes

Bon comme promis il y a quelques jours, voici venu le temps pour *UN* heureux Canard de remporter un exemplaire de Guild Wars 2 en Edition Digitale Standard!  ::lol:: 

J'organise donc un mini-concours dont le but sera de prendre un screen d'un jeu de l'univers Guild Wars sur divers sites et d'imaginer une situation, un dialogue enfin tout ce que vous voulez!

Pour ceux qui possèdent déjà le jeu qui qui veulent participer pour un ami, un geekette un frangin/frangine ou votre clébard canard vous pouvez participer!

N'ont pas le droit de participer ceux qui viennent de rejoindre CPC et qui ont moins de 30 messages, je fais cela uniquement pour la communauté Canard PC, la vraie!

Vous avez jusqu'à Samedi 23h59 GMT+1 pour m'envoyer vos horreur par MP avec en titre "Concours GW²" (toute participation sans ce titre ne sera pas prise en compte), suite à quoi je ferai un choix en fonction du plus drôle/stupide/macho/féministe et le gagnant sera révélé au grand jour (libre à vous de le lapider par la suite pour récupérer la clé-cd  :Cigare:  )

Bon courage et viva la Grenouille!

----------


## Maderone

Attention Floodage du topic incomming  ::):

----------


## Orgazmo

> tof.canardpc ne gère pas les png (et donc pas les transparences).
> Préfères imgur pour l'hébergement.


Merci  :;): 
C'est beaucoup mieux avec la transparence  ::P: 




> ...





> ...


Des gens qui me comprenne... snif...  ::wub:: 
Mais je ne perds pas l’espoir que les choses finissent par évoluer un peu de ce coté là.




> ...


Et bien si une situation fun se présente à l'occasion... Moi à ta place j'organiserai plutôt un Battle Royal  ::ninja::  MUWAHAHAHAHA ^^




> Void étoile ?





> Cherche pas à comprendre Raymonde, c'est un truc de développeur.


Oui en effet mon coté obscure de programmeur s'est exprimé... Cela dit, pour ceux qui ne le savent pas, *void** désigne en gros une donnée inconnue. Je trouve donc que le nom *Void Etoile* colle particulièrement bien à ma voleuse Sylvarie de la nuit aux allures plutôt sombre et mystérieuses !

Voilà vous savez tout du cheminement ayant conduit à ce choix  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Skiant

> Faut reconnaître que pour les gens voulant toucher un peu à tout, le fait que le spvp soit complètement déconnecté du reste du jeu rebute un peu.
> Là c'est allez en bg, juste pour faire des bg et débloqué des skins que tu ne verras qu'en faisant des bg... bah du coup tu y fous quasiment jamais les pieds si tu t'amuses moins qu'en pve ou en rvr :/


Sérieux j'vois vraiment pas où est le problème. Le sPvP est fait pour être déconnecté du PvE afin que ton avancement en PvE ne conditionne pas ton gros skill en sPvP, et ainsi éviter la course au stuff obligatoire ou autres conneries qu'on voit si souvent sur d'autres MMOs.

Le résultat, c'est que le sPvP est un mode compétitif, où un joueur qui n'a pas 350 000 heures de farm PvE à son actif puisse battre un complet no-life qui a, en prime, claqué une fortune en Gemmes échangées contre des PO pour se payer du stuff de folie.

T'as tout à fait le droit d'y jouer si tu veux faire des matchs compétitifs, 'faut juste comprendre que ce qui fera la différence dans ce mode (une fois qu'il sera bien équilibré niveau classes), ça sera le joueur et non pas le perso.

----------


## PurpleSkunk

> Attention Floodage du topic incomming


Y'a marqué par MP dans le message.  :tired: 

---------- Post added at 08h40 ---------- Previous post was at 08h39 ----------

Coucou Skiant !

----------


## Hasunay

> T'as tout à fait le droit d'y jouer si tu veux faire des matchs compétitifs, 'faut juste comprendre que ce qui fera la différence dans ce mode (une fois qu'il sera bien équilibré niveau classes), ça sera le joueur et non pas le perso.


Complètement d'accord, d'ailleurs je préfère ça à un SWTOR où quand tu arrive en bg à poil tu te fais déglinguer quelque soit ta technique personnel !

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> Sérieux j'vois vraiment pas où est le problème. Le sPvP est fait pour être déconnecté du PvE afin que ton avancement en PvE ne conditionne pas ton gros skill en sPvP, et ainsi éviter la course au stuff obligatoire ou autres conneries qu'on voit si souvent sur d'autres MMOs.
> 
> Le résultat, c'est que le sPvP est un mode compétitif, où un joueur qui n'a pas 350 000 heures de farm PvE à son actif puisse battre un complet no-life qui a, en prime, claqué une fortune en Gemmes échangées contre des PO pour se payer du stuff de folie.
> 
> T'as tout à fait le droit d'y jouer si tu veux faire des matchs compétitifs, 'faut juste comprendre que ce qui fera la différence dans ce mode (une fois qu'il sera bien équilibré niveau classes), ça sera le joueur et non pas le perso.





> Complètement d'accord, d'ailleurs je préfère ça à un SWTOR où quand tu arrive en bg à poil tu te fais déglinguer quelque soit ta technique personnel !


Vous n'avez clairement pas lu ce qu'on a dit plus haut.

L'un n'empêche pas l'autre déjà, il pourrait très bien y avoir une progression parallèle (je réitère mon exemple du 3W).
On ne demande pas une progression dans le sPvP mais que ce dernier ait une influence sur le PvE afin de ne pas avoir l'impression de ne pas avancer dans 90% du jeu (que représentent le PvE et le 3W) si on se concentre sur le compétitif.

----------


## Zepolak

> Tu n'as clairement pas lu ce qu'on a dit plus haut.
> 
> L'un n'empêche pas l'autre déjà. Et on ne demande pas une progression dans le sPvP mais que ce dernier ait une influence sur le PvE afin de ne pas avoir l'impression de ne pas avancer dans 90% du jeu (que représentent le PvE et le 3W) si on se concentre sur le compétitif.


Au risque, si l'équilibrage est mal fait (récompenses démesurées comme c'est le cas en 3W) que des gens qui n'ont rien à faire là viennent "pourrir" l'intérêt du mode de jeu ?

Les devs ont pas pris le risque. Ils le feront certainement quand ils auront le temps. Quand ils reverront l'ensemble du sPvP qui a clairement été le parent pauvre du jeu actuellement.

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> Au risque, si l'équilibrage est mal fait (récompenses démesurées comme c'est le cas en 3W) que des gens qui n'ont rien à faire là viennent "pourrir" l'intérêt du mode de jeu ?
> 
> Les devs ont pas pris le risque. Ils le feront certainement quand ils auront le temps. Quand ils reverront l'ensemble du sPvP qui a clairement été le parent pauvre du jeu actuellement.


Le mode de jeu est déjà "pourri" actuellement à cause du niveau catastrophique des joueurs. De plus, une grosse partie des joueurs que je croise adoptent déjà des comportements de farm (pour les points) comme le zerg ou le ragequit quand ils perdent. Ils jouent au sPvP comme ils jouent à Battlefield 3 (hurr durr on prend un point, et on file tout de suite au suivant sans défendre pour se faire caper dans le dos, et bis repetita) et ils se barrent dès qu'ils se prennent une beigne.
En l'état, jouer au sPvP est aussi enrichissant et agréable que de jouer à un MOBA avec des pick-ups. Je ne vois pas en quoi rajouter des récompenses mineures ou raisonnables changeraient quoi que ce soit.

Pour ta dernière phrase je suis bien d'accord, c'est aussi mon ressenti.

----------


## Dar

> Tu n'as clairement pas lu ce qu'on a dit plus haut.
> 
> L'un n'empêche pas l'autre déjà. Et on ne demande pas une progression dans le sPvP mais que ce dernier ait une influence sur le PvE afin de ne pas avoir l'impression de ne pas avancer dans 90% du jeu (que représentent le PvE et le 3W) si on se concentre sur le compétitif.


C'est typiquement une demande de joueur PvE.
Je critique pas ni n’émets de jugement de valeur hein, mais c'est une réaction habituelle de joueur PvE cherchant un interet à PvP. Si faire du PvP ne se traduit pas par quelque chose à gagner de plus que vous pouvez voir à l'écran ca ne va pas.

Je m'explique :
Pour le joueur PvE c'est inconcevable de faire quelque chose dans un jeu si y'a rien à looter derrière, à faire avancer à débloquer.. 
Combien de question "Mais qu'est ce qu'on gagne à faire du PvP ?" ou "C'est quoi le but" et quand on répond parfaitement de bonne foi "Simplement s'amuser" ils croient qu'on se fout de leur gueule.

C'est marrant je trouve parceque ca traduit vraiment des sensibilités complétement opposées dans l'appréhension du jeu entre joueur PvE et joueur PvP, absolument pas réconciliables.

Y'a aucun interet à PvP  si ce n'est la "jouissance" de brain techniquement et tactiquement tes adverses. C'est uniquement ça l'interet du PvP.

----------


## Hasunay

> On ne demande pas une progression dans le sPvP mais que ce dernier ait une influence sur le PvE afin de ne pas avoir l'impression de ne pas avancer dans 90% du jeu (que représentent le PvE et le 3W) si on se concentre sur le compétitif.


Ah mais j'ai pas dis le contraire seulement tout dépend de "l'influence" du pvp sur le pve ou inversement. Ce que je veux dire surtout c'est qu'en l’état ça me plait de me faire défoncer par un mec meilleur que moi et pas juste parce qu'il a une meilleur armure/arme.

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> C'est typiquement une demande de joueur PvE.
> Je critique pas ni n’émets de jugement de valeur, mais c'est une réaction habituelle de joueur PvE voulant PvP. 
> Je m'explique :
> Pour le joueur PvE c'est inconcevable de faire quelque chose dans un jeu si y'a rien à looter derrière. 
> Combien de question "Mais qu'est ce qu'on gagne à faire du PvP ?" ou "C'est quoi le but" et quand on répond parfaitement de bonne foi "Simplement s'amuser" ils croient qu'on se fout de leur gueule.
> 
> C'est marrant je trouve parceque ca traduit vraiment des sensibilités opposées entre joueur PvE et joueur PvP, absolument pas réconciliable.
> 
> Y'a aucun interet à PvP  si ce n'est la "jouissance" de brain techniquement et tactiquement tes adverses. C'est uniquement ça l'objectif suprême du PvP.


 Pas de bol, tu émets un jugement de valeur malgré toi.
Vous ne parlez que du côté "ludique" et optimiste de la chose, je vais vous parler d'un côté plus terre-à-terre : j'ai payé Guild Wars 2 50€ et je joue à d'autres jeux.
Passer mon temps de jeu Guild Wars 2 sur le sPvP est pour moi une "perte de temps" parce que loupe tout le contenu du jeu (que j'ai envie de découvrir). Ton raisonnement ne s'applique pas à moi.

Et ton point de vue PvP est clairement limitatif et ne s'applique qu'à une petite partie des joueurs (on ne peut donc pas apprécier le PvP et les récompenses en même temps ?).
J'ai passé des dizaines d'heures sur différents MOBA, donc je sais ce que c'est d'être "joueur PvP" (même si ce terme n'a aucun sens car il sous-entend qu'on ne peut pas apprécier le PvP et le PvE).




> Ah mais j'ai pas dis le contraire seulement tout  dépend de "l'influence" du pvp sur le pve ou inversement. Ce que je veux  dire surtout c'est qu'en l’état ça me plait de me faire défoncer par un  mec meilleur que moi et pas juste parce qu'il a une meilleur  armure/arme.


 Et ça n'a donc aucun rapport avec ce que je disais.
Je me répète, mais je ne veux pas de progression dans le sPvP.

----------


## Carac

> C'est typiquement une demande de joueur PvE.
> Je critique pas ni n’émets de jugement de valeur hein, mais c'est une réaction habituelle de joueur PvE cherchant un interet à PvP. Si faire du PvP ne se traduit pas par quelque chose à gagner de plus que vous pouvez voir à l'écran ca ne va pas.
> 
> Je m'explique :
> Pour le joueur PvE c'est inconcevable de faire quelque chose dans un jeu si y'a rien à looter derrière, à faire avancer à débloquer.. 
> Combien de question "Mais qu'est ce qu'on gagne à faire du PvP ?" ou "C'est quoi le but" et quand on répond parfaitement de bonne foi "Simplement s'amuser" ils croient qu'on se fout de leur gueule.
> 
> C'est marrant je trouve parceque ca traduit vraiment des sensibilités complétement opposées dans l'appréhension du jeu entre joueur PvE et joueur PvP, absolument pas réconciliable.
> 
> Y'a aucun interet à PvP  si ce n'est la "jouissance" de brain techniquement et tactiquement tes adverses. C'est uniquement ça l'objectif suprême du PvP.


Bien d'accord. J'ai fait un peu de sPvP (récemment passé r10, donc vraiment un peu) et je dois dire que même si parfois mes équipiers me donnent envie de manger ma souris, je m'y amuse quand même pas mal, et parfois il y a même des matchs équilibrés (j'aime le trébuchet aussi)

----------


## Marty

Je suis également d'accord avec Dar. Et je crois que Captain Cowkill, tu sous-estimes beaucoup la population de joueur strictement pvp.
Pour toi, 90% du jeu c'est pve et 3W. Pour d'autres, 90% du jeu c'est sPvP.

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Je parle de *contenu*, pas d'intérêt de jeu.

Pitié, lisez mes messages en entier et pas seulement ce qui vous intéresse.

----------


## Dar

> Pas de bol, tu émets un jugement de valeur malgré toi.
> Vous ne parlez que du côté "ludique" et optimiste de la chose, je vais vous parler d'un côté plus terre-à-terre : j'ai payé Guild Wars 2 50€ et je joue à d'autres jeux.


Je comprends pas où tu veux en venir là. Tu dis que tu ne joues déjà plus à GW2 à cause du PvP ? et ensuite tu dis que tu ne veux pas faire de PvP car ca te fait perdre du temps de PvE ?




> Passer mon temps de jeu Guild Wars 2 sur le sPvP est pour moi une "perte de temps" parce que loupe tout le contenu du jeu (que j'ai envie de découvrir). Ton raisonnement ne s'applique pas à moi


Bah sur GW1 j'ai pas fini le PvE du tout parceque ca ne m’intéressait et j'aurai trouvé parfaitement incongru de faire ces récriminations. Le PvE je m'en branle je vais pas raler parceque quand je fais du PvE ca avance pas mon PvP.




> Et ton point de vue PvP est clairement limitatif et ne s'applique qu'à une petite partie des joueurs (on ne peut donc pas apprécier le PvP et les récompenses en même temps ?).


C'est limitatif parcequ'il y a trés peu de "vrai" joueur PvP sur GW2 pour l'instant. Genre des joueurs ayant 1 ou  2 centaines d'heures de PvE GW1 et pourtant en même temps plusieurs milliers en HoH/GvG. 
C'est toi qui est limitatif tu attends que le PvP t'apporte des trucs de PvE.
Ca ne marche pas comme ça c'est tout.

----------


## SetaSensei

> Je parle de *contenu*, pas d'intérêt de jeu.
> 
> Pitié, lisez mes messages en entier et pas seulement ce qui vous intéresse.


Mais on a lu tes messages !
Tout ce qu'on te dit c'est que le mode est déconnecté du PvE (à l'inverse du 3W) et que donc il est absurde selon nous de demander des impacts de l'un sur l'autre (c'est ce sur quoi tu râlais à la base).
On te dit aussi que ce n'est sûrement pas arrêté chez Anet et que ça viendra peut être.
Pour le moment les "vrais" joueurs sPvP (pas les pick ups, les teams qui font des tournois, les gars à fond dedans) sont sûrement très contents que ça soit ainsi.
Le quickmatch c'est pour s'occuper un peu dans la soirée ou tester un build à l'arrache sans avoir ses team mates de dispo. C'est pour ça que c'est parfois horrible de jouer comme ça. Mais c'est du pick up : comme dans tout jeu online compétitif tu as 2 chances sur 3 de tomber sur des gars désorganisés ou des gens qui ne maîtrisent pas du tout leur classe / build.

Maintenant si en l'état le sPvP ne te convient pas, ne va pas dessus. Tu as bien assez de contenu à faire. A moins que tes 5 rerolls soient tous 80 full exotique avec 100% de la map complétée.
Avec l'évolution du jeu, peut être que tu y trouvera de l'intérêt.

----------


## Dar

> Je parle de *contenu*, pas d'intérêt de jeu.
> 
> Pitié, lisez mes messages en entier et pas seulement ce qui vous intéresse.


Ha bon. Hum j'ai beau relire c'est pas la compréhension que j'en ai m'enfin ^^. Si tu dis qu'actuellement le mode sPvP est ininteressant je suis d'accord à 100%. Je trouve la rejouabilité vraiment trés médiocre.

Enfin pour moi il est trés peu intéréssant et je trouve la régression avec GW1 en terme PvP absolument ahurissante.

Mes potes me disent d'attendre que c'est que le début et qu'ils ont certainement prévu des trucs. Mais sortir un truc qui s'appelle Guild Wars avec ce genre de feature PvP ca me fait sacrement mal au cul.

----------


## SetaSensei

> Ha bon. Hum j'ai beau relire c'est pas la compréhension que j'en ai m'enfin ^^. Si tu dis qu'actuellement le mode sPvP est ininteressant je suis d'accord à 100%.
> 
> Enfin pour moi il est trés peu intéréssant et je trouve la régression avec GW1 en terme PvP absolument ahurissante.


Moi je le trouve vachement bien le sPvP de GW2.  ::ninja::

----------


## Hasunay

Je trouve pas le spvp inintéressant personnellement, pas super équilibrer mais c'est tout. Quand on passe ses soirées à faire du Huttball après tout passe mieux :D

----------


## Charmide

Non mais par pitié, arrêtez de demander à ce qu'on vous lise, on lit pas vos messages de toute façon  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruthrox

C'est vrai qu'actuellement en pvp on va trouver deux types de joueurs: les joueurs pro pvp qui sont la pour faire du pvp compétitif à haut niveau avec stratégies développées et autres et à côté on va avoir les joueurs qui pvp pour sortir du pve ou pour passer le temps.

Et comme dit plus haut ce qui favorise ce dernier type de joueurs ça va être le fait que les niveaux pvp sont traités indépendamment du pve, ce qui a ses avantages et incovenients, et on peut pvp dès le niveau 2 et on a donc des "trop bien je reroll sur un perso avec trop de skill en pvp"

Après on aura toujours des joueurs à fond sur le pve et d'autres à fond sur le pvp.

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> Je comprends pas où tu veux en venir là. Tu dis que tu ne joues déjà plus à GW2 à cause du PvP ? et ensuite tu dis que tu ne veux pas faire de PvP car ca te fait perdre du temps de PvE ?


 Je n'ai jamais dit ça, relis moi.




> Bah sur GW1 j'ai pas fini le PvE du tout parceque ca ne m’intéressait et j'aurai trouvé parfaitement incongru de faire ces récriminations. Le PvE je m'en branle je vais pas raler parceque quand je fais du PvE ca avance pas mon PvP.


Je n'ai pas fait de "récriminations" et je n'ai pas "râlé", j'ai simplement dit que je trouvais ça dommage. Et ça ne m'empêche même pas de joueur à Guild Wars 2 ! C'est fou, non ?
Tu oublies un détail dans ta seconde phrase : le sPvP représente une toute partie du jeu (en terme de contenu encore une fois). Moi aussi je m'en fiche que le PvE ne fasse pas avancer le sPvP.




> C'est limitatif parcequ'il y a trés peu de "vrai" joueur PvP sur GW2 pour l'instant. Genre des joueurs ayant 1 ou  2 centaines d'heures de PvE GW1 et pourtant en même temps plusieurs milliers en HoH/GvG.
> C'est toi qui est limitatif tu attends que le PvP t'apporte des trucs de PvE.
> Ca ne marche pas comme ça c'est tout.


 Je suis limitatif car je pense qu'on peut faire cohabiter de manière liée des modes faisant partie du même jeu ?
En plus tu dis une chose et son inverse. Tu me sors que les vrais joueurs PvP (notion qui n'a aucun sens d'ailleurs), dont je ne fera apparemment pas partie parce que je veux tâter des autres modes,  peuvent jouer uniquement au sPvP puis tu dis qu'en fait ils passent aussi encore plus d'heures dans les autres modes.




> Mais on a lu tes messages !
> Tout ce qu'on te dit c'est que le mode est déconnecté du PvE (à  l'inverse du 3W) et que donc il est absurde selon nous de demander des  impacts de l'un sur l'autre (c'est ce sur quoi tu râlais à la base).
> On te dit aussi que ce n'est sûrement pas arrêté chez Anet et que ça viendra peut être.
> Pour le moment les "vrais" joueurs sPvP (pas les pick ups, les teams qui  font des tournois, les gars à fond dedans) sont sûrement très contents  que ça soit ainsi.
> Le quickmatch c'est pour s'occuper un peu dans la soirée ou tester un  build à l'arrache sans avoir ses team mates de dispo. C'est pour ça que  c'est parfois horrible de jouer comme ça. Mais c'est du pick up : comme  dans tout jeu online compétitif tu as 2 chances sur 3 de tomber sur des  gars désorganisés ou des gens qui ne maîtrisent pas du tout leur classe /  build.
> 
> Maintenant si en l'état le sPvP ne te convient pas, ne va pas dessus. Tu  as bien assez de contenu à faire. A moins que tes 5 rerolls soient tous  80 full exotique avec 100% de la map complétée.
> Avec l'évolution du jeu, peut être que tu y trouvera de l'intérêt.


 Non mais là ça devient fatigant. Je m'évertue à expliquer pourquoi (de manière argumentée) je trouve que ce point est déçevant et tu réduis ça à je "râle" et en me sortant "si t'aimes pas t'y joues pas".
Promis, je ne m'aviserai plus d'émettre un avis négatif  ::|:

----------


## SetaSensei

> ...


Que tu n'aimes pas, c'est une chose.
Que tu nous dises que t'aimes pas parce que, je cite :



> Et pourquoi pas ? Perso, je ne joue absolument pas au cPvP (pourquoi les gens disent sPvP ? C'est pas Competitive PvP comme écrit dans le jeu ?) parce que je n'y ai aucune sensation de progression et je me sens totalement isolé du reste du jeu.
> Ils auraient pu faire en sorte que ça fasse gagner de l'XP/or/karma pour notre perso PvE sans pour autant introduire un système de progression dans le cPvP (après tout, les niveaux sont déjà séparés).
> 
> 
> Je en vois pas en quoi lier légèrement (cf. mon exemple au-dessus) peut gêner l'équilibre.


C'est différent, et c'est ça qu'on te dit.

----------


## Orgazmo

Bah... OK je suis peut-être un peu simpliste dans l'âme, mais tout de même je ne peux pas m’empêcher de penser qu'il manque un petit quelque chose. Parce qu’entre un jeu abusivement déséquilibré et un mode complétement isolé, il existe peut-être un juste milieu qui ne se contente pas de répondre à cette problématique par des choix aussi "extrêmes" que "faciles".

Parce qu’au finale, il ne faut pas perdre de vue non plus qu'on est pas dans un *Team Forteress 3* mais bien dans un MMORPG où la principale force et attraction du genre consiste à incarner un personnage afin de le faire évoluer dans un monde... Il ne faut surtout pas voir par là des propos anti-compétitif. Je pense que ce mode de jeu à du sens tant qu'il y a des amateurs du genre. Simplement, étant dans un MMO je persiste à dire qu'il manque un petit quelque chose qui fait concrètement le lien avec SON personnage afin de garantir la cohérence du jeu.

Tel que ce mode est conçue aujourd’hui, il n'y a strictement aucun intérêt à envoyer SON personnage dans ce monde parallèle et on pourrait très bien imaginer finalement une interface à l'entrée des brumes ou l'on choisit sa race/classe etc. C'est uniquement cette cassure qui provoque l’incompréhension et pas le mode compétitif lui même.

Je ne vois pas bien en quoi garantir une cohérence dans le jeu voudrait forcement dire : donner les moyens à n'importe-qui de devenir un gros kikoo-lol-roxor. Et quelque soit les gouts qui sont dans la nature, il existe certainement une manière intelligente de rappeler aux joueurs que le PVE, sPvP et McM font parties d'un seul et même jeu cohérent qui s'appelle *Guild Wars 2*.

On peut toujours faire quelque chose de mieux  :;):

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> Que tu n'aimes pas, c'est une chose.
> Que tu nous dises que t'aimes pas parce que, je cite :
> 
> 
> C'est différent, et c'est ça qu'on te dit.


Et donc ?




> Bah... OK je suis peut-être un peu simpliste dans l'âme, mais tout de même je ne peux pas m’empêcher de penser qu'il manque un petit quelque chose. Parce qu’entre un jeu abusivement déséquilibré et un mode complétement isolé, il existe peut-être un juste milieu qui ne se contente pas de répondre à cette problématique par des choix aussi "extrêmes" que "faciles".
> 
> Parce qu’au finale, il ne faut pas perdre de vue non plus qu'on est pas dans un Team Forteress 3 mais bien dans un MMORPG où la principale force et attraction du genre consiste à incarner un personnage afin de le faire évoluer dans un monde... Il ne faut surtout pas voir par là des propos anti-compétitif. Je pense que ce mode de jeu à du sens tant qu'il y a des amateurs du genre. Simplement, étant dans un MMO je persiste à dire qu'il manque un petit quelque chose qui fait concrètement le lien avec SON personnage afin de garantir la cohérence du jeu.
> 
> Tel que ce mode est conçue aujourd’hui, il n'y a strictement aucun intérêt à envoyer SON personnage dans ce monde parallèle et on pourrait très bien imaginer finalement une interface à l'entrée des brumes ou l'on choisit sa race/classe etc. C'est uniquement cette cassure qui provoque l’incompréhension et pas le mode compétitif lui même.
> 
> Je ne vois pas bien en quoi garantir une cohérence dans le jeu voudrait forcement dire : donner les moyens à n'importe-qui de devenir un gros kikoo-lol-roxor. Et quelque soit les gouts qui sont dans la nature, il existe certainement une manière intelligente de rappeler aux joueurs que le PVE, sPvP et McM font parties d'un seul et même jeu cohérent qui s'appelle Guild Wars 2.
> 
> On peut toujours faire quelque chose de mieux


Arrête de râler !

----------


## Zepolak

La question est de savoir si vous avez tous compris pourquoi vous ne serez jamais d'accord sur ce point  ::): 
(Ce qui n'empêche pas de se respecter, voire de s'apprécier, et de continuer à échanger les points de vue, même incompatibles  :^_^: )

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> La question est de savoir si vous avez tous compris pourquoi vous ne serez jamais d'accord sur ce point 
> (Ce qui n'empêche pas de se respecter, voire de s'apprécier, et de continuer à échanger les points de vue, même incompatibles )


 Ah mais tant qu'on ne se tape pas uniquement des avis réducteurs type Dar ou SetaSensei y'a pas de problème. La preuve, je suis encore là  :tired:

----------


## SetaSensei

> Et donc ?


Et donc attends qu'ils aient terminé l'équilibrage et qu'ils trouvent un moyen équilibré pour équilibrer l'équilibrage entre le sPvP et le PvE.
Même si je reste persuadé qu'il n'y aura sûrement jamais de lien entre les 2 à part des skins, et encore.

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

C'est pas parce que c'est une chose qui sera équilibrée/changée dans le futur (ou pas) qu'on ne peut pas émettre un doute ou une critique hein  ::):

----------


## SetaSensei

> C'est pas parce que c'est une chose qui sera équilibrée/changée dans le futur (ou pas) qu'on ne peut pas émettre un doute ou une critique hein


Non mais que tu n'aimes pas en l'état, c'est pas le soucis.
Je trouve qu'il n'y a pas assez de maps personnellement.

Mais je pense que le truc que tu demandes, ça n'arrivera pas ou pas avant un moment.
Surtout après avoir fait la Citadelle hier, y a encore du boulot chez Anet.  :tired:

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Ah mais je me doute bien que ça n'arrivera peut-être jamais, je n'écrivais pas un cahier de doléances.

Je préfèrerai aussi qu'ils bossent déjà sur des nouvelles maps, de nouveaux modes, qu'ils équilibrent et intègrent des règles (afin d'éviter le farm ou le ragequit par exemple). Plus important à mon sens.

----------


## Raymonde

Dites, ça manque de truc à faire quand on est 80 ou non ?

Pour l'instant je suis dans la phase de pex, et je la trouve d'ailleurs super agréable : je passe tout mon temps à aller dans les zones bas lvl pour débloquer toute la carte, ce genre de chose. ça avance pas vite mais c'est marrant  ::):  Mais même si je m'amuse bien plus que pendant le pex de WoW, je me demande s'il y a du contenu HL. J'ai lu par ci par là que non, c'était un peu pauvre.

----------


## olih

> Non mais que tu n'aimes pas en l'état, c'est pas le soucis.
> Je trouve qu'il n'y a pas assez de maps personnellement.
> 
> Mais je pense que le truc que tu demandes, ça n'arrivera pas ou pas avant un moment.
> Surtout après avoir fait la Citadelle hier, y a encore du boulot chez Anet.


 Ajoute mode explo.
Parce que le mode histoire ça va.

Mais p***n de dernier boss à cristaux  :tired: .

---------- Post added at 10h34 ---------- Previous post was at 10h31 ----------




> Dites, ça manque de truc à faire quand on est 80 ou non ?
> 
> Pour l'instant je suis dans la phase de pex, et je la trouve d'ailleurs super agréable : je passe tout mon temps à aller dans les zones bas lvl pour débloquer toute la carte, ce genre de chose. ça avance pas vite mais c'est marrant  Mais même si je m'amuse bien plus que pendant le pex de WoW, je me demande s'il y a du contenu HL. J'ai lu par ci par là que non, c'était un peu pauvre.


 T'as le W³, les donjons en mode explo, les zones à finir, le faarm de karma/compo, devenir riche ( :tired:  un jour), continuer à lvup pour les points de comp, etc.
Non franchement il y a de quoi faire 

Spoiler Alert! 


et toujours la possibilité de reroll

.
Sauf que c'est la suite de la phase de lvup, contrairement aux autres mmo ou c'est quasi un autre mode de jeu.

----------


## Gordor

Sympa le concours, déjà reçu des oeuvres d'art ?

----------


## Orgazmo

> arrête de râler !


oui m'sieur !!!  ::wacko::

----------


## SetaSensei

> Ajoute mode explo.
> Parce que le mode histoire ça va.
> 
> Mais p***n de dernier boss à cristaux .[COLOR=Silver]


Avec 5 gardiens, ça passe. :kikifumducul:

----------


## olih

Tu penses, avec leur dps de moule, ils n'iront pas loin  :tired: .

----------


## Anonyme221030

J'hésite toujours à franchir le pas sur GW2. 

J'ai lu le test de gamekult et ils disent que ça n'a plus grand chose à voir avec GW1, est-ce que les anciens joueurs de GW1 ont trouvé leur compte dans le 2e?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Certains oui, d'autres non.
Ca t'avance vachement, hein ?  ::ninja:: 


Plié Caudecus et Tonnelle hier soir avec un groupe de champions  :Cigare: 

On a wipe qu'une quinzaine de fois, ça va.
PAr contre c'est foutrement mal équilibré tout ça: des mobs de base défoncent le groupe en 3s, et des boss se font plier sans problème du premier coup.
D'un autre côté ça donne du piment à la partie et de bonnes crises de fou rire.
Pour l'instant je reprocherais surtout un manque d'envergure des boss: je sors de Secret World où la motié des boss d'instances font 3 fois la hauteur du joueur ou la largeur, là c'est du petit gabarit pas très impressionnant...


Oh, j'oubliais _"Putain il lâche pas de coffre lui ? Batârd"_ !

----------


## Gordor

Et les dragons, c'est du pipi de chat ? 
Et le Behemot c'est un petit joueur ?

Bon ok c'est pas en donjon, mais dans un donjon y'a pas de place pour un gros truc, pis c'est tout

----------


## Zepolak

> Certains oui, d'autres non.


À quoi il faut ajouter, ils y a plus de 'oui' dans les joueurs PvE de Guild Wars et plus de 'non' dans les joueurs PvP.

M'enfin j'étais un joueur PvP et j'ai quand même trouvé mon compte.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Et les dragons, c'est du pipi de chat ? 
> Et le Behemot c'est un petit joueur ?
> 
> Bon ok c'est pas en donjon, mais dans un donjon y'a pas de place pour un gros truc, pis c'est tout


Ouais d'ailleurs c'est quoi cette histoire de dragon ? j'en ai croisé aucun pour l'instant.
Et merci de me rappeler le deuxième reproche à faire aux instances: elles sont trop étriqués la plupart du temps. Déjà que les combats sont brouillons, mais alors quand t'as 5 personnes + 3-4 mobs qui se tatanent dans 20m²...Sérieux...

----------


## olih

Ça s’élargit un peu après la tonnelle les instances.
La pire à ce niveau étant le manoir.

----------


## Kayato

Les dragons c'est une belle animation et un coffre à la fin, tout le reste est malheureusement inintéressant.

T'as des infos sur les zones ici : http://wiki-fr.guildwars2.com/wiki/Champion_de_dragon Et il pop environ toutes les 3h, suivant la vitesse à laquelle les events de la zone obligatoires pour la venue d'un dragon sont finis.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ca me fait penser à Skyrim  ::ninja:: 
Bon ça aurait pu être pire, on aurait pu se retrouver à devoir fermer des portails vers les dimensions infernales.

Autre question: l'apparition des coffres en donjon est "aléatoire" ou y'en a systématiquement aux même endroits quand on y retourne ?
Parce que hier en Tonnelle, quedalle ou presque: 3 coffres, et même pas forcément sur des boss ou gros groupe d'ennemis balaises...

----------


## Gordor

l'emplacement des dragons : http://www.guilde-sensoria.com/forum...p?topic=4650.0

----------


## Zevka

> J'hésite toujours à franchir le pas sur GW2. 
> 
> J'ai lu le test de gamekult et ils disent que ça n'a plus grand chose à voir avec GW1, est-ce que les anciens joueurs de GW1 ont trouvé leur compte dans le 2e?


Dur à dire, GW1 était déjà très particulier, et le deux est très différents (mais garde beaucoup de points communs), tout dépends de ce que tu aimais (ou pas) dans le premier.

Personnellement, j'ai beaucoup aimé le premier, pour les classes sympathiques, la grande flexibilité du système de jeu et le design des monstres et des environnements (contrairement à celui des humains  :Gerbe: )... en revanche, je n'étais pas un grand fana de pvp (c'était sympa, mais pas trop mon délire dans ce genre de jeu), ni de la construction des "personnages", très impersonnelle, et centrée sur les combos et les "decks" optimisés. En plus, le jeu a relativement vite perdu son intérêt à mes yeux faute de monde ouvert et de PvE développé.

Pour résumé, je retrouve dans GW2 tout ce que j'avais aimé dans le premier, avec des progrès incroyable dans ce qui m'avait rebuté. Le monde est vivant, le système de personnages est bien plus personnel, avec une notion de progression plus marquée, des choix à faire, on a bien plus l'impression de jouer un personnage qu'un set de compétences. On y perds sûrement "mathématiquement", en nombre de possibilités, mais pour le moment, ça m'a paru très varié.

Le côté PvE a été pour moi la grosse surprise, c'est ouvert, vivant, tout est pensé pour jouer aux côtés d'autres joueurs, sans que ça soit pénalisant ni forcé. J'ai l'impression parfois de jouer à Skyrim, on se ballade, on explore, on se fixe des objectifs, et on se laisse porter par tout ce qu'on avait pas pu prévoir : des événements dynamiques, un PNJ qui vient demander de l'aide, un joueur qui galère...
Contrairement au système purement instancié du premier, c'est le jour et la nuit, quand on joue au 2, on ne suit plus une histoire (même si l'histoire personnelle reste très proche de l'expérience du premier), on vit dans un autre monde. Le level scaling étant particulièrement intéréssant par rapport à ça.

Cela dit, mon avis est à prendre avec des pincettes, je n'ai pas encore testé le PvP, encore moins le royaume contre royaume, pas fait de donjon, je ne suis pas encore monté très haut, et ait relativement peu de temps de jeu (pour un MMO), mais j'espère que je t'ai un peu éclairé.

----------


## trex

> Tel que ce mode est conçue aujourd’hui, *il n'y a strictement aucun intérêt à envoyer SON personnage* dans ce monde parallèle et on pourrait très bien imaginer finalement une interface à l'entrée des brumes ou l'on choisit sa race/classe etc. C'est uniquement cette cassure qui provoque l’incompréhension et pas le mode compétitif lui même.


C'était pareil dans GW1 et c'était très, très bien comme ça. 

Là dans Gw2 on a pas le choix c'est un perso PvE avec une copie de son perso en PvP.
Déjà notons bien la nuance qu'il ne s'agit donc PAS de SON perso mais d'une COPIE de son perso.
C'est ce floue je pense qui peut porter à confusion et expliquer ce débat.

C'était même plus marqué dans GW1 puisque l'on créait au choix un personnage PvE/PvP ou (exclusif) PvP.

Mon tout premier perso créé sur GW1 a été un perso pur PvP, j'ai acheté le jeu sans même poser un seul pied en PvE au tout départ. Juste faire des arènes et HoH. 
J’apprécie aussi le PvE et j'ai créer ensuite au bout de 3 semaine un perso PvE, mais jamais de al vie je ne pensais faire du PvP avec mon perso PvE. J'avais mon perso PvP pour cela. Les deux sont bien séparés.

J'ai tourné plusieurs années sur Gw1 à reroll en masse des perso PvP d'une durée de vie ne dépassant pas la semaine, pour stabiliser à la fin sur 5 perso pur PvP que je gardais et 1 emplacement libre pour faire un perso pur PvP volatile sujet à reroll rapidement.
En parallèle je jouait de temps en temps en PvE, au début pour avancer l'histoire de la campagne, à la fin pour faire les zones élite.

Je n'ai trouvé qu'un seul et unique intérêt sur la fin (2007) de monter un perso guerrière PvE pour faire du PvP : la classe des skin d'armure et d'arme. 
Mais cela n'a été envisageable qu'après 3 ans de jeu pour avoir les finance suffisante pour un tel équipement. Sinon je faisait la même chose (mais avec moins de classe) avec mon perso guerrier pur PvP.

Donc voilà le seul regret qui pourrais faire un lien avec ce que vous dites c'est que si les récompenses PvP on finis par être implémentées sur GW1, elles étaient difficilement atteignable pour la grosse majorité des joueur PvP (les quelques stars du PvP haut niveau eux engrangeaient assez de points pour se payer ces skins uniquement en faisant du PvP), que c'était plus rapide de monter un perso PvE pour choper ces même skin en PVE et après ne faire que du PvP avec ce perso PvE qui avait la classe.

----------


## olih

> Ca me fait penser à Skyrim 
> Bon ça aurait pu être pire, on aurait pu se retrouver à devoir fermer des portails vers les dimensions infernales.
> 
> Autre question: l'apparition des coffres en donjon est "aléatoire" ou y'en a systématiquement aux même endroits quand on y retourne ?
> Parce que hier en Tonnelle, quedalle ou presque: 3 coffres, et même pas forcément sur des boss ou gros groupe d'ennemis balaises...


 Un donjon en mode histoire c'est: 3 coffres et la récompense finale.
Sachant que :
- Les récompenses de coffres, c'est très surfait.
- Si tu veux du loot en masse, va faire des événements dynamique avec un grooos nombre de joueur (devant les portes de la citadelle des flammes  ::love:: ).

----------


## Anonyme221030

> Cela dit, mon avis est à prendre avec des pincettes, je n'ai pas encore testé le PvP, encore moins le royaume contre royaume, pas fait de donjon, je ne suis pas encore monté très haut, et ait relativement peu de temps de jeu (pour un MMO), mais j'espère que je t'ai un peu éclairé.


Merci pour ton retour, c'est intéressant  :;): 

Pour ma part j'avais beaucoup aimé le côté "deck" de GW1, et même pour le PVE (sur lequel j'ai passé 80% de mon temps de jeu). J'ai un peu peur du côté "vrai" MMORPG de GW2, avec le leveling et le monde ouvert. Je vais encore attendre un peu, pas trop le temps ce mois-ci.

----------


## Orgazmo

> Là dans Gw2 on a pas le choix c'est un perso PvE avec une copie de son perso en PvP.
> Déjà notons bien la nuance qu'il ne s'agit donc PAS de SON perso mais d'une COPIE de son perso.
> C'est ce floue je pense qui peut porter à confusion et expliquer ce débat.


En effet c'est exactement ça  ::):  Merci pour ta réponse !!!

Telles que les choses sont faites aujourd'hui, elles donnent l'illusion d'envoyer son personnage alors que la réalité et tout autre. Peut-être qu'ils devraient clarifier cette zone d'ombre afin qu'on ne puisse plus se méprendre... A moins qu'ils aient décider de laisser la porte entre-ouverte pour des évolutions futures => si c'est le cas ça vaudra peut-être le coup que chacun s'exprime sur le sujet  :;): 

... OOPS : time to lunch !!!!!
Bonne ap' les canards :D

----------


## Dar

> J
>  Je suis limitatif car je pense qu'on peut faire cohabiter de manière liée des modes faisant partie du même jeu ?


C'est du pipo ça. Tout le monde est contre la faim dans le monde. Moi aussi je suis pour que les PvEers et les PvPeers fassent l'amour dans les prés autour des mêmes modes de jeu. C'est impossible de faire cohabiter PvE et PvP. C'est ça le probleme justement, il ne faut pas essayer de mélanger les 2. 
Sur GW1 ils l'avaient bien compris, au point de réaliser un équilibrage de skill différent que cela soit pour PvP ou pour PvE. Je te prends l'exemple du Voleur (voir Mesmer) sur GW2. UP en PvE voir useless en donjon alors qu'il est complétement fumé (à level moyen) en PvP.
Tu fais comment pour faire cohabiter ça ?

T'as parfaitement le droit de critiquer hein. Je ne suis pas un fanboy de GW, on a juste le droit de pas être d'accord avec toi.

---------- Post added at 11h30 ---------- Previous post was at 11h28 ----------




> J'hésite toujours à franchir le pas sur GW2. 
> 
> J'ai lu le test de gamekult et ils disent que ça n'a plus grand chose à voir avec GW1, est-ce que les anciens joueurs de GW1 ont trouvé leur compte dans le 2e?


Les 2 n'ont rien à voir. Pour moi GW2 et quasi aussi différent de GW1 qu'il l'est de Rift par ex.

---------- Post added at 11h35 ---------- Previous post was at 11h30 ----------




> Pour ma part j'avais beaucoup aimé le côté "deck" de GW1


Ca pour le coup ca a completement disparu, remplacé par un systeme de switch qui n'apporte pas le 1/100 e de variété qu'il y avait sur GW1

----------


## Ragondin

> Certains oui, d'autres non.
> Ca t'avance vachement, hein ? 
> 
> 
> Plié Caudecus et Tonnelle hier soir avec un groupe de champions 
> 
> On a wipe qu'une quinzaine de fois, ça va.
> PAr contre c'est foutrement mal équilibré tout ça: des mobs de base défoncent le groupe en 3s, et des boss se font plier sans problème du premier coup.
> D'un autre côté ça donne du piment à la partie et de bonnes crises de fou rire.
> ...


Sérieux je suis dégoûté que ma connexion se soit faite la malle juste avant la fin.... Est-ce que la récompense valait le coup ?
Mais sinon un gros +1 sur les coffres... Merde ils sont rapaces !

----------


## mikelion

C'est déjà très difficile de comparer un jeu à instances avec un jeu avec un mode persistant. Mais si on s'arrête aux skills et professions des persos, là encore on a quelque chose de différent : un GW avec le côté deck en faisant la substantielle moelle du jeu, un peu atténuée par la 2ème profession accessible à chaque perso (on avait parfois un perso avec beaucoup de skills de sa 2ème profession); un GW2 avec le côté deck moins élaboré je trouve, mais par contre notre perso est plus.... personnel puisqu'il aura les caractéristiques, des skills armes et des aptitudes uniques à sa profession.

Ce qui est commun aux 2 jeux ? L'univers. J'ai cru à un moment rejouer à GW1 (Gwen) lorsque je me suis retrouvé dans la zone lvl1-15 Norn.

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> C'est du pipo ça. Tout le monde est contre la faim dans le monde. Moi aussi je suis pour que les PvEers et les PvPeers fassent l'amour dans les prés autour des mêmes modes de jeu. C'est impossible de faire cohabiter PvE et PvP. C'est ça le probleme justement, il ne faut pas essayer de mélanger les 2. 
> Sur GW1 ils l'avaient bien compris, au point de réaliser un équilibrage de skill différent que cela soit pour PvP ou pour PvE. Je te prends l'exemple du Voleur (voir Mesmer) sur GW2. UP en PvE voir useless en donjon alors qu'il est complétement fumé (à level moyen) en PvP.
> Tu fais comment pour faire cohabiter ça ?
> 
> T'as parfaitement le droit de critiquer hein. Je ne suis pas un fanboy de GW, on a juste le droit de pas être d'accord avec toi.


Oui enfin c'est étrange que tu me parles de tolérance quand vous réduisiez ma critique constructive à "râler" et vos conclusions à "si ça te va pas ne joues pas" alors que je me contentais de donner un avis.
Et étrange aussi que tu me dises à moi que je suis "limitatif" alors que tu milites pour un barrage total entre PvE et PvP.

Bref, on est partiellement d'accord au final, mais faire des généralités c'est caca.

Et je ne vois toujours pas en quoi on ne peut pas faire cohabiter deux modes de jeu sans équilibrer les deux modes de manières différentes.
Je sais même pas pourquoi vous m'en parlez vu qu'il n'a pas été question de ça dans mes messages.
Pour la 150ème fois :
- je parle uniquement de contenu au sens propre (stuff, même si purement esthétique, et compagnie)
- je parle uniquement d'une influence du sPvP sur le PvE, quelle qu'elle soit.

----------


## Kayato

Par contre l'équilibrage distinct entre pve et pvp est arrivé plus tard dans l'évolution de GW1 (et non à la release) il me semble. En tout cas c'était un bon point.

----------


## Kazael

> Le mode de jeu est déjà "pourri" actuellement à cause du niveau catastrophique des joueurs. De plus, une grosse partie des joueurs que je croise adoptent déjà des comportements de farm (pour les points) comme le zerg ou le ragequit quand ils perdent. Ils jouent au sPvP comme ils jouent à Battlefield 3 (hurr durr on prend un point, et on file tout de suite au suivant sans défendre pour se faire caper dans le dos, et bis repetita) et ils se barrent dès qu'ils se prennent une beigne.
> En l'état, jouer au sPvP est aussi enrichissant et agréable que de jouer à un MOBA avec des pick-ups. Je ne vois pas en quoi rajouter des récompenses mineures ou raisonnables changeraient quoi que ce soit.
> Pour ta dernière phrase je suis bien d'accord, c'est aussi mon ressenti.


Le problème est bien la, tu joues en pickup. Et du coup j'ai envie de te dire, tout les modes de jeu sont pourries quand t'es en pick up. Je fais du spvp avec 4 autres amis, hier on a gagné qu'un tournoi dans toute la soirée, pourtant on a kiffé. Tu n'apprend rien en pick up alors qu'en group opti tu t'amuses et a chaque rencontre tu t'améliores.

Pour info avant GW2 j'étais en mode "du pvp en cloisonné no way y'en a ras le bole d'être enfermé en bg, vive le MvM". Bah depuis grace a la file d'attente MvM on a tenté les tournois et c'est un kiff total. Les parties qui se finissent a 500 pts contre 480, c'est épique et niveau adrénaline c'est du bonheur  ::P:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Sérieux je suis dégoûté que ma connexion se soit faite la malle juste avant la fin.... Est-ce que la récompense valait le coup ?
> Mais sinon un gros +1 sur les coffres... Merde ils sont rapaces !


AH ptain t'y étais ? C'était comment ton p'tit nom ?
La récompense finale ? Un chapeau ridicule, comme d'hab  ::lol:: 
Bon au moins on aura rigoler.

----------


## Marty

> Ce qui est commun aux 2 jeux ? L'univers. J'ai cru à un moment rejouer à GW1 (Gwen) lorsque je me suis retrouvé dans la zone lvl1-15 Norn.


Je ne peux que plussoyer.
Perso, ca rentre largement en compte dans mon appréciation de GW2. Me rebalader dans une nouvelle Tyrie est un petit plaisir que seul GW2 peut fournir.




> Par contre l'équilibrage distinct entre pve et pvp est arrivé plus tard dans l'évolution de GW1 (et non à la release) il me semble. En tout cas c'était un bon point.


Oui. Je dirais même juste avant le sortie de GWEN donc très tard. Jusque là, il avait réussi à conserver un certain équilibrage (un tour de force de la part d'Arenanet) mais bien sur en faveur du pvp.




> Le problème est bien la, tu joues en pickup. Et du coup j'ai envie de te dire, tout les modes de jeu sont pourries quand t'es en pick up. Je fais du spvp avec 4 autres amis, hier on a gagné qu'un tournoi dans toute la soirée, pourtant on a kiffé. Tu n'apprend rien en pick up alors qu'en group opti tu t'amuses et a chaque rencontre tu t'améliores.
> 
> Pour info avant GW2 j'étais en mode "du pvp en cloisonné no way y'en a ras le bole d'être enfermé en bg, vive le MvM". Bah depuis grace a la file d'attente MvM on a tenté les tournois et c'est un kiff total. Les parties qui se finissent a 500 pts contre 480, c'est épique et niveau adrénaline c'est du bonheur


Je suis d'accord avec toi mais dire qu'on apprend rien en PU est faux. Ca permet d'abord de connaitre les cartes et de s'entrainer sur sa classe. Et en attendant les zones de test instanciées, c'est le meilleure moyen de tester un build.

----------


## olih

> Avec 5 gardiens, ça passe. :kikifumducul:


 Pour se remonter un peu le moral :
https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/foru...-bugged/248824
On sait jamais...
Mais le truc pour ce boss ça a l'air d'être : MAX dégat + altération et on se fout des cristaux.

----------


## Ragondin

> AH ptain t'y étais ? C'était comment ton p'tit nom ?
> La récompense finale ? Un chapeau ridicule, comme d'hab 
> Bon au moins on aura rigoler.


Epsyloon. Après avoir descendu le premier des quatre cauchemars de la fin, ma saloperie de connexion est partie en live toute la nuit. Donc bibi pas de récompense.... Sérieux, un chapeau?? Ils se foutent de la gueule du client car ce donjon y a rien à gratter. :/
Mais pour sûr, on aura bien rigolé.. mais plzzz arrête de sauver les filles, c'est souvent mauvais signe  ::P:

----------


## Maximelene

Moi ce qui me fait rire, c'est l'argument "en sPvp, je passe à côté du contenu", qui sert à justifier la demande de gain d'expérience et de karma. Comme si le seul "contenu" auquel le sPvP empêchait d'accéder était des récompenses numériques. En quoi gagner de l'expérience ou du karma te ferait plus participer au reste du contenu ? En quoi il te ferait finir des coeurs, avancer dans ton histoire personnelle, visiter de nouvelles régions, participer à des évènements dynamiques ? Parce que c'est *ça* le "reste du contenu", pas simplement des chiffres qui s'accumulent sur ta fiche de personnage.

Pour une fois, je suis à 100% d'accord avec Dar sur tout ce qu'il a dit.

Et je suis très content que le sPvP soit *totalement* séparé du PvE. Tout comme j'aimerais d'ailleurs que le RvR le soit lui aussi.

----------


## Drayke

> Tout comme j'aimerais d'ailleurs que le RvR le soit lui aussi.


MER IL ET FOU !§§

Pas d'accord avec ça. Il faut tout de même UN mode de jeu dans lequel on peut faire du PvP avec le personnage qu'on a customisé sur la longueur. 

Sinon quel serait selon toi l'intérêt à long terme du PvE dans la mesure où il n'y a pas d'endgame ?

Les persos à la carte ça ne fait pas envie du tout, et c'est l'une des principales raisons pour lesquelles le sPvP m'amuse moyennement.

----------


## Dar

> Oui enfin c'est étrange que tu me parles de tolérance quand vous réduisiez ma critique constructive à "râler" et vos conclusions à "si ça te va pas ne joues pas" alors que je me contentais de donner un avis.
> Et étrange aussi que tu me dises à moi que je suis "limitatif" alors que tu milites pour un barrage total entre PvE et PvP.
> 
> Bref, on est partiellement d'accord au final, mais faire des généralités c'est caca.
> 
> Et je ne vois toujours pas en quoi on ne peut pas faire cohabiter deux modes de jeu sans équilibrer les deux modes de manières différentes.
> Je sais même pas pourquoi vous m'en parlez vu qu'il n'a pas été question de ça dans mes messages.
> Pour la 150ème fois :
> - je parle uniquement de contenu au sens propre (stuff, même si purement esthétique, et compagnie)
> - je parle uniquement d'une influence du sPvP sur le PvE, quelle qu'elle soit.


J'ai dit "raler" pas "hurler à la mort"... 
Bon c'est pas grave je t'aime quand même, même si je suis pas d'accord et que je fais semblant d'être grande gueule.

----------


## Everythix

> Moi ce qui me fait rire, c'est l'argument "en sPvp, je passe à côté du contenu", qui sert à justifier la demande de gain d'expérience et de karma. Comme si le seul "contenu" auquel le sPvP empêchait d'accéder était des récompenses numériques. En quoi gagner de l'expérience ou du karma te ferait plus participer au reste du contenu ? En quoi il te ferait finir des coeurs, avancer dans ton histoire personnelle, visiter de nouvelles régions, participer à des évènements dynamiques ? Parce que c'est *ça* le "reste du contenu", pas simplement des chiffres qui s'accumulent sur ta fiche de personnage.
> 
> Pour une fois, je suis à 100% d'accord avec Dar sur tout ce qu'il a dit.
> 
> Et je suis très content que le sPvP soit *totalement* séparé du PvE. Tout comme j'aimerais d'ailleurs que le RvR le soit lui aussi.


+1000

----------


## Steidd

> Moi ce qui me fait rire, c'est l'argument "en sPvp, je passe à côté du contenu", qui sert à justifier la demande de gain d'expérience et de karma. Comme si le seul "contenu" auquel le sPvP empêchait d'accéder était des récompenses numériques. En quoi gagner de l'expérience ou du karma te ferait plus participer au reste du contenu ? En quoi il te ferait finir des coeurs, avancer dans ton histoire personnelle, visiter de nouvelles régions, participer à des évènements dynamiques ? Parce que c'est *ça* le "reste du contenu", pas simplement des chiffres qui s'accumulent sur ta fiche de personnage.
> 
> Pour une fois, je suis à 100% d'accord avec Dar sur tout ce qu'il a dit.
> 
> Et je suis très content que le sPvP soit *totalement* séparé du PvE. Tout comme j'aimerais d'ailleurs que le RvR le soit lui aussi.


Effectivement, plus le jeu est "cloisonne" en different contenu plus il est facile a equilibrer. Je vois aussi la separation PVE+RvR / sPVP comme une tres bonne chose.

Apres, effectivement, je suis aussi de l'avis de Drayke: cloisoner PVE et RvR ne serait pas une mauvaise idee en soit, mais ca aurait quelque chose d'un peu frustrant: tout ce que tu fais en PVE n'a au final aucune incidence sur le RvR qui est quand meme la feature du jeu (enfin selon moi). Et puis bon, l'influence du PVE sur le RvR est deja minime, puisque nous sommes tous lvl 80 en RvR.

----------


## Lee Tchii

> J'ai un peu peur du côté "vrai" MMORPG de GW2, avec le leveling et le monde ouvert.


J'ai trouvé le leveling très agréable dans Guild Wars 2. Comme tu as 5 races, tu as 5 zones de même niveau dans le monde (imaginons que tu sois lvl 10, tu peux donc te balader dans 5 zones différentes). Et si tu as un haut niveau dans une zone, ton niveau est nivelé suivant les endroits de la zone. En gros cela veut dire que les gros bourrins qui viennent farmer dans une zone ne te priveront pas du plaisir de jouer (même si leurs dégâts et leur expérience du jeu restent plus élevés).
Quant au monde ouvert, je craignais cet aspect également car j'aimais beaucoup me balader tranquillement dans les maps de GW1. Mais GW2 n'a rien à voir avec GW1, les maps sont plus dynamiques et vivantes, le repop est plus élevé. En fait, tu es bien content quand il y a d'autres personnes, que ce soit pour prendre les coups à ta place, pour distraire l'ennemi ou te rez au besoin. GW2 est orienté coopération entre les joueurs en PVE. Les autres sont là pour aider, comme toi pour aider les autres.

Ya un concours là lancé sur le forum pour gagner une copie du jeu.

Le cloisonnement des différentes parties du jeu, je ne suis pas pour. Faut pas oublier qu'on joue à *Guild Wars*, et que si les guildes ne se font plus la guerre, les guildes d'un même monde sont alliées contre les guildes d'un autre monde.

----------


## Orhin

> Et puis bon, l'influence du PVE sur le RvR est deja minime, puisque nous *sommes tous lvl 80* en RvR.


 Tu veux dire, sans le stuff et les aptitudes d'un vrai lvl80 ?
Crois-moi, quand tu tombes sur du vrai lvl80 tu sens bien la différence. (en combat de petits groupes hein, pas dans un bus)

----------


## Maximelene

> Sinon quel serait selon toi l'intérêt à long terme du PvE dans la mesure où il n'y a pas d'endgame ?


Ton personnage PvE servirait à faire du PvE, c'est tout. De l'endgame, il y en a (il ne te convient pas peut-être, mais il y en a, ça fait deux semaines que je le parcours avec mon perso), et il y en aura plus plus tard.

Et encore une fois, le mot qui revient est toujours "intérêt". S'il n'y a pas d'intérêt à monter un perso PvE (je parle dans le cas où le RvR serait cloisonné)... ben le fait pas, et puis c'est tout. Tu t'en fous de toute façon, tu aurais ton personnage automatiquement 80.




> Faut pas oublier qu'on joue à *Guild Wars*


Oui alors faut arrêter avec ce délire. Le terme "Guild Wars" n'a *aucun* rapport avec les guildes des joueurs. Cette expression fait référence aux Guerres des Guildes ayant eu lieu à Orr après le départ des dieux, guerres ayant mené à l'avancée des Charrs et, au final, à la "destruction" d'Orr.

Ces évènements se sont déroulés bien avant le premier jeu, et n'ont encore une fois *aucun rapport avec le système de jeu*, il s'agit *uniquement de "lore"*. Arrêtez donc de l'utiliser comme argument (surtout que ce terme n'est jamais utilisé en jeu pour désigner quelque élément de gameplay que ce soit).

Et d'ailleurs je ne vois pas en quoi un cloisonnement du système change quoi que ce soit au fait que les guildes soient alliées contre un ennemi commun. Bref...

----------


## Sub4

> Et puis bon, l'influence du PVE sur le RvR est deja minime, puisque nous sommes tous lvl 80 en RvR.


Va dire ça à mon gardien 80 full exo qui prend par 5 les petits nouveaux.

----------


## Caf

> Va dire ça à mon gardien 80 full exo qui prend par 5 les petits nouveaux.


Un voleur full exo il te one shot, c'est fou. Hier soir on en a croisé un, on a bien senti la différence. Moi qui suit pas encore 80 je le sens bien, alors que j'ai commencé comme tout le monde en rvr et au début on ne ressentait pas une telle différence.

Enfin j'approche des 200K karma et bientôt 80, la vengeance est proche.  ::ninja::

----------


## SetaSensei

> Un voleur full exo il te one shot, c'est fou.


Projet pour les jours à venir : être full exo.

 ::ninja::

----------


## Drayke

> Et encore une fois, le mot qui revient est toujours "intérêt". S'il n'y a pas d'intérêt à monter un perso PvE (je parle dans le cas où le RvR serait cloisonné)... ben le fait pas, et puis c'est tout. Tu t'en fous de toute façon, tu aurais ton personnage automatiquement 80.


C'est justement ce que je ne veux pas, un personnage 80 sur un claquement de doigts, sans évolution préalable du personnage ET du joueur. Je veux faire mon apprentissage sur la longueur, et j'aime réunir mon stuff. J'apprécie le système actuel car il me permet d'utiliser mon personnage dans les deux modes de jeu. Cloisonner le RvR et le PvE ne ferait que me décourager de participer à l'un ou à l'autre, comme c'est d'ailleurs actuellement le cas avec le sPvP.

Puis soyons honnètes, en RvR, les personnages qui bénéficient d'une upgrade du lvl n'ont de 80 que le nom hein  ::): 


EDIT: Mes confuses si je ne suis pas clair ou que je réponds légèrement à côté, je suis crevé  :tired:

----------


## Dar

> Projet pour les jours à venir : être full exo.


Pov' tache.
Si t'es pas full exo au 80 t'as raté ta vie.

----------


## Shura80

> Un voleur full exo il te one shot, c'est fou. Hier soir on en a croisé un, on a bien senti la différence. Moi qui suit pas encore 80 je le sens bien, alors que j'ai commencé comme tout le monde en rvr et au début on ne ressentait pas une telle différence.
> 
> Enfin j'approche des 200K karma et bientôt 80, la vengeance est proche.


Oui je confirme qu'il piquait... Encore plus sur ma pauvre gardienne lvl 41  ::cry:: 
D'un autre côté, heureusement qu'on sent une grosse différence entre un lvl80 full exo et un perso à poil dont les stats sont juste boostées pour correspondre à un lvl 80.

----------


## pikkpi

> blah blah....(trop occupé à regarder l'avatar)


Epic poo !

----------


## Drayke

> Epic poo !


Je risque d'être plus ennuyé pour customiser l'avatar quand je jouerai Mesmer  :tired:

----------


## Steidd

> Va dire ça à mon gardien 80 full exo qui prend par 5 les petits nouveaux.


Je me suis mal exprime. Bien sur qu'il y a le stuff PVE qui influence le RvR. Mais a moyen terme, et au vu de l'absence de course au stuff a GW2 (pas de tier, etc), au bout du compte, dans 3 mois tout le monde ou presque sera full stuff, nan ?

Edit: Bon, je me suis relu, et je me trouve pas plus clair que ca en fait  ::|:

----------


## SetaSensei

> Pov' tache.
> Si t'es pas full exo au 80 t'as raté ta vie.


Je droppe que des exos heavy ou light quand ce sont des armures... Et des arcs longs ou des sceptres quand ce sont des armes.  :Emo:

----------


## Caf

> Je me suis mal exprime. Bien sur qu'il y a le stuff PVE qui influence le RvR. Mais a moyen terme, et au vu de l'absence de course au stuff a GW2 (pas de tier, etc), au bout du compte, dans 3 mois tout le monde ou presque sera full stuff, nan ?
> 
> Edit: Bon, je me suis relu, et je me trouve pas plus clair que ca en fait


Hum, il est vrai que ça va finir par être le cas mais pas dans un avenir proche, les mecs qui sont full ils sont encore peu et heureusement. Mais bon ne t’inquiète pas un add-on viendra relancer la stagnation quand elle sera la.

----------


## Orgazmo

Dommage que la discutions s'envenime et finisse par "si t'aime pas comme moi alors rien ne t'oblige à...". D'un coté comme pour l'autre, c'est le genre de discours qui mène à la stagnation, voir même la régression  ::(: 

Désolé d'avoir initié ce débat foireux... Ne perdons pas notre bonne humeur, car quoi qu'il en soit, ce n'est pas nous qui écrivons le jeu ! Laissons-donc nos amis de chez Anet faire la part des choses parmi nos différentes visions du jeu, peser les pour et les contres et nous proposer des idées toujours meilleures  :;):  Parce que le but c'est tout de même de tirer les choses vers le haut (je reste optimiste  :;):  )

Bref en attendant il y a encore de quoi faire  ::wub:: 
Première étape : récolter les slips !!!!

----------


## Hem

Non mais faut arrêter de vouloir absolument diviser le pve du pvp.

Perso je joue à gw2 pour m'amuser. Donc si une activité m'amuse un peu moins qu'une autre et qu'en plus elle est totalement déconnecté de la majorité du jeu... bah j'y fout quasiment jamais les pieds et je ressens même pas le besoin d'y aller.

C'est DOMMAGE, c'est pas moins bien ou mieux qu'ailleurs, c'est juste dommage de passer à côté d'un pan du jeu.

----------


## pikkpi

> C'est le genre de discours qui mène à la stagnation, voir même la régression


Voire même aux heures les plus sombres de notre histoire.... ::P: h34r:

----------


## Kayato

> Non mais faut arrêter de vouloir absolument diviser le pve du pvp.
> 
> Perso je joue à gw2 pour m'amuser. Donc si une activité m'amuse un peu moins qu'une autre et qu'en plus elle est totalement déconnecté de la majorité du jeu... bah j'y fout quasiment jamais les pieds et je ressens même pas le besoin d'y aller.
> 
> C'est DOMMAGE, c'est pas moins bien ou mieux qu'ailleurs, c'est juste dommage de passer à côté d'un pan du jeu.


C'est pas nous qui voulons diviser le pve du pvp, c'est un choix d'Anet depuis GW1. Après que les gens y jouent ou pas c'est un autre débat.

----------


## Tynril

> Voire même aux heures les plus sombres de notre histoire....h34r:


Ne parle pas de LoL sur le thread GW2  ::(: 

Sinon, je m'amuse bien en sPvP, même si j'aimerais bien en faire occasionellement avec des canards, car en full pick-up, c'est un peu la loterie, même si mon niveau est plus que bas. J'ai vu que des gens voulaient monter une team, perso je me sens pas le niveau pour un tel investissement, mais s'il y a des gens que ça branche de faire un petit groupe histoire de se marrer un peu de temps en temps...

----------


## SetaSensei

> Ne parle pas de LoL sur le thread GW2 
> 
> Sinon, je m'amuse bien en sPvP, même si j'aimerais bien en faire occasionellement avec des canards, car en full pick-up, c'est un peu la loterie, même si mon niveau est plus que bas. J'ai vu que des gens voulaient monter une team, perso je me sens pas le niveau pour un tel investissement, mais s'il y a des gens que ça branche de faire un petit groupe histoire de se marrer un peu de temps en temps...


Ca ouais, ça m'intéresse.
Un peu de sPvP de temps en temps avec du monde sur mumble ça serait marrant.

----------


## Drayke

> Sinon, je m'amuse bien en sPvP, même si j'aimerais bien en faire occasionellement avec des canards, car en full pick-up, c'est un peu la loterie, même si mon niveau est plus que bas. J'ai vu que des gens voulaient monter une team, perso je me sens pas le niveau pour un tel investissement, mais s'il y a des gens que ça branche de faire un petit groupe histoire de se marrer un peu de temps en temps...





> Ca ouais, ça m'intéresse.
> Un peu de sPvP de temps en temps avec du monde sur mumble ça serait marrant.


Yes, si c'est du casual, j'en suis.

----------


## Hem

T'as plus de chance de gagner en pick-up qu'en full cpc  ::ninja:: 
*se souvient des 5 défaites d'affilées en tournois*

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> Moi ce qui me fait rire, c'est l'argument "en sPvp, je passe à côté du contenu", qui sert à justifier la demande de gain d'expérience et de karma. Comme si le seul "contenu" auquel le sPvP empêchait d'accéder était des récompenses numériques. En quoi gagner de l'expérience ou du karma te ferait plus participer au reste du contenu ? En quoi il te ferait finir des coeurs, avancer dans ton histoire personnelle, visiter de nouvelles régions, participer à des évènements dynamiques ? Parce que c'est *ça* le "reste du contenu", pas simplement des chiffres qui s'accumulent sur ta fiche de personnage.
> 
> Pour une fois, je suis à 100% d'accord avec Dar sur tout ce qu'il a dit.
> 
> Et je suis très content que le sPvP soit *totalement* séparé du PvE. Tout comme j'aimerais d'ailleurs que le RvR le soit lui aussi.


Moi aussi je rigole à tes arguments ! Voilà, ça fait vachement avancer le débat hein ?
Là tu fais un amalgame de tous mes messages en mélangeant tous mes arguments et tu assaisonnes avec ta propre sauce. Je n'ai fait aucune demande, aucune exigence, j'ai simplement exposé une déception (minime qui plus est) et j'ai proposé de vagues idées.
Je n'ai donc pas à me "justifier", et je ne cherche pas à le faire, concernant quoi que ce soit.

A partir de là, tu peux relire tous mes (nos ?) messages sur ces 3 dernières pages si tu veux vraiment discuter, mais stop l'épouvantail.

----------


## Zepolak

> Oui alors faut arrêter avec ce délire. Le terme "Guild Wars" n'a *aucun* rapport avec les guildes des joueurs. Cette expression fait référence aux Guerres des Guildes ayant eu lieu à Orr après le départ des dieux, guerres ayant mené à l'avancée des Charrs et, au final, à la "destruction" d'Orr.
> 
> Ces évènements se sont déroulés bien avant le premier jeu, et n'ont encore une fois *aucun rapport avec le système de jeu*, il s'agit *uniquement de "lore"*. Arrêtez donc de l'utiliser comme argument (surtout que ce terme n'est jamais utilisé en jeu pour désigner quelque élément de gameplay que ce soit).
> 
> Et d'ailleurs je ne vois pas en quoi un cloisonnement du système change quoi que ce soit au fait que les guildes soient alliées contre un ennemi commun. Bref...


C'est vraiment ta marotte cette histoire, que ce soit ici ou en jeu  :^_^: 

Premier point : tu as objectivement raison par rapport à l'histoire du jeu. Second point : les gens ont le droit d'interpréter le titre du jeu comme ils veulent. C'est un titre composés de mots qui ont une certaine signification et on peut en trouver d'autres, autant qu'on veut. On peut dériver et on peut utiliser ces dérivations comme argumentations.

Moi j'aime bien ce délire...

----------


## SetaSensei

> T'as plus de chance de gagner en pick-up qu'en full cpc 
> *se souvient des 5 défaites d'affilées en tournois*


Y en a qui sont arrivés en finale il me semble.
Bon je sais plus qui et ils se sont fait laminer mais c'est déjà ça.  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

> Non mais faut arrêter de vouloir absolument diviser le pve du pvp.
> 
> Perso je joue à gw2 pour m'amuser. Donc si une activité m'amuse un peu moins qu'une autre et qu'en plus elle est totalement déconnecté de la majorité du jeu... bah j'y fout quasiment jamais les pieds et je ressens même pas le besoin d'y aller.
> 
> C'est DOMMAGE, c'est pas moins bien ou mieux qu'ailleurs, c'est juste dommage de passer à côté d'un pan du jeu.


Une activité déconnectée de la majorité du jeu. Hum... c'est quoi la majorité du jeu selon toi ?

Non parce que certains ici considèrent que c'est le RvR. Un de mes camarades de jeu habituels considère que c'est le sPvP. Moi je considère que c'est le PvE.

Quand à "passer à côté d'un pan du jeu", tu m'expliqueras comment, de toute façon, en faisant du PvP tu peux ne pas passer à côté du PvE. A moins, bien sûr (encore une fois) que le PvE ne se résume pour toi qu'à une barre d'expérience.




> C'est vraiment ta marotte cette histoire, que ce soit ici ou en jeu 
> 
> Premier point : tu as objectivement raison par rapport à l'histoire du jeu. Second point : les gens ont le droit d'interpréter le titre du jeu comme ils veulent. C'est un titre composés de mots qui ont une certaine signification et on peut en trouver d'autres, autant qu'on veut. On peut dériver et on peut utiliser ces dérivations comme argumentations.
> 
> Moi j'aime bien ce délire...


D'accord, donc je peux lancer du drama inter-guildes sur les forums, c'est mon interprétation de "Guild Wars".  ::ninja:: 

Sinon non, utiliser une interprétation faussée comme argument, ça ne marche pas. Sinon moi je vais me plaindre qu'ils ne jouent pas le trône aux dés dans A game of Thrones, c'est vrai quoi, à quel moment c'est un jeu ?!  ::ninja:: 


Sinon Cowkill, tu m'excuseras de ne pas répondre à ton message, ça ne ferait que relancer le débat, et pour un mec qui ne cherche pas à se justifier, tu as déjà posté beaucoup trop de messages.

----------


## SetaSensei

Je pense qu'on est tous d'accord qu'on est tous pas d'accord.

A partir de là, je pense qu'on peut recommencer à parler du plus important : les boss buggés en donjons explo.

Répondez.

----------


## Drayke

> D'accord, donc je peux lancer du drama inter-guildes sur les forums, c'est mon interprétation de "Guild Wars".


Been there. Done that  ::ninja::

----------


## Orgazmo

> Je pense qu'on est tous d'accord qu'on est tous pas d'accord.
> A partir de là, je pense qu'on peut recommencer à parler du plus important : les boss buggés en donjons explo.
> Répondez.


OUI CHEF :

Alors, j'ai eu l'idée de prononcer des incantations pour tenter de réveiller mon point de compétence buggés hier  :;): 

ALAKAZAMBOUGA, PAMPULULU PIMPULULU PAL PUM PAM, ALAWALBA, AVADA KADAVRA, TRASMUTATION...

... Bon, ... ça a foiré chef !  :tired: 

Mais j'ai lu quelque part que seul un Asura unijambiste dansant à la pleine lune au milieu des douze statuettes de Baltazar enroulées dans du jambon ouvrira la porte de *"insert name here"* et permettra l’accomplissement de la prophétie...

à creuser  ::unsure::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Epsyloon. Après avoir descendu le premier des quatre cauchemars de la fin, ma saloperie de connexion est partie en live toute la nuit. Donc bibi pas de récompense.... Sérieux, un chapeau?? Ils se foutent de la gueule du client car ce donjon y a rien à gratter. :/
> Mais pour sûr, on aura bien rigolé.. mais plzzz arrête de sauver les filles, c'est souvent mauvais signe


AH mais t'as raté le passage épique avec le boss final alors.
Mais euh...On l'a fritté à 4 ? Je ne m'en souvienais plus...Personne n'a remarqué... :tired: 
M'étonnes qu'on en à baver  :Emo:

----------


## Marty

> Ca ouais, ça m'intéresse.
> Un peu de sPvP de temps en temps avec du monde sur mumble ça serait marrant.


Je vous conseil franchement de faire du PU "canard" sur le même serveur (vous vous donnez le numéro). D'expérience, c'est beaucoup plus drôle en casual (et cela même si vous n'êtes pas dans la même équipe) que d'en faire en tournoi où vous allez vous faire découper systématiquement par des teams mieux préparées.

Actuellement les tournois sont peut-être encore abordable car tout le monde teste un peu, etc... mais bientôt le niveau passera un cap.

----------


## Hem

> Une activité déconnectée de la majorité du jeu. Hum... c'est quoi la majorité du jeu selon toi ?


Tu prends un gâteau. Tu le coupes en 5. Tu mets 4 parts dans le même plat et la dernière part dans un autre plat. Cette dernière est déconnecté de la majorité (alias, la plus grande partie, cf le Larousse) du gâteau, tadaaa.  ::ninja:: 





> Non parce que certains ici considèrent que c'est le RvR. Un de mes camarades de jeu habituels considère que c'est le sPvP. Moi je considère que c'est le PvE.


Là y'a rien à considérer. Le spvp représente pour moi juste une des nombreuses activité que propose le jeu, pas plus ou moins importante qu'une autre.




> Quand à "passer à côté d'un pan du jeu", tu m'expliqueras comment, de toute façon, en faisant du PvP tu peux ne pas passer à côté du PvE. A moins, bien sûr (encore une fois) que le PvE ne se résume pour toi qu'à une barre d'expérience.


Tu comprends de travers.
Si j'estime qu'on peut facilement passer à côté du spvp, c'est parce que celui-ci n'apporte rien par rapport aux autres modes de jeu. En gros si on fait du spvp, c'est juste pour faire du spvp. Rien d'autre vu que tout ce qu'on y gagne ne sera dispo qu'en spvp.
Rien qui ne nous force à nous y intéressé si on s'y amuse moins qu'ailleurs.

Après si tu veux simplement contredire nos opinions, c'est normal que ça parte en cacahuètes, mais si tu veux nous donner des arguments contre l'ajout de récompense utilisable en pve en pvp, c'est déjà plus intéressant.

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> Après si tu veux simplement contredire nos opinions, c'est normal que ça parte en cacahuètes, mais si tu veux nous donner des arguments contre l'ajout de récompense utilisable en pve en pvp, c'est déjà plus intéressant.


Tu parles à Maximelene là, te fais pas trop d'illusions : ça partira forcément en cacahuète.

----------


## Maximelene

> Si j'estime qu'on peut facilement passer à côté du spvp, c'est parce que *celui-ci n'apporte rien* par rapport aux autres modes de jeu. En gros si on fait du spvp, c'est juste pour faire du spvp. Rien d'autre vu que tout ce qu'on y gagne ne sera dispo qu'en spvp.
> *Rien qui ne nous force* à nous y intéressé si on s'y amuse moins qu'ailleurs.


Voilà pourquoi j'estime ne pas avoir à faire un pavé d'arguments : la seule chose que vous demandez, c'est une récompense "matérielle" pour "vous forcer" à vous y intéresser.

Tu veux une réaction brute ? Je trouve ça pitoyable.

Avoir *besoin* d'une récompense pour jouer à un mode de jeu, c'est le summum du ridicule dans un jeu vidéo, et c'est le comportement qui tue un bon nombre de concepts dans les MMO actuellement.

Si tu t'y amuse moins qu'ailleurs, la seule chose à demander c'est que ce soit rendu plus amusant. Et si tu ne t'y amuse pas (ou moins) de toute façon, eh bien tu n'en fais pas, c'est tout.




> Tu parles à Maximelene là, te fais pas trop d'illusions : ça partira forcément en cacahuète.


Ne joue pas les modestes, tu m'as tout appris.

----------


## Nyko31

Bonjour, je suis un ami de Raque Dabord, personne dans votre guilde sur GW2, nous sommes deux à vouloir vous rejoindre après que ce dernier est fait de longues éloges sur votre guilde, serais-ce possible de vous rejoindre ? Merci d'avance !

----------


## silence

> Tu parles à Maximelene là, te fais pas trop d'illusions : ça partira forcément en cacahuète.


Cerise, hopital, poutre si tu vois ce que je veux dire ...

----------


## Charmide

> Voilà pourquoi j'estime ne pas avoir à faire un pavé d'arguments : la seule chose que vous demandez, c'est une récompense "matérielle" pour "vous forcer" à vous y intéresser.
> 
> Tu veux une réaction brute ? Je trouve ça pitoyable. [...]


Je pense pas que ce soit une histoire de récompense. 
C'est vrai que le sPvP fait bizarre avec sa structure à part dans un MMO hub comme GW2 (ce que n'était pas vraiment le premier); où t'as toute un tas d'activités (de mini-jeux, de mini-professions,..) que tu peux faire et qui sont toutes liées par un liant commun: l'XP (c'en est une de récompense, mais c'est pas ce qui est significatif), et par des interactions diverses. 

Mais faut bien comprendre que c'est à moitié un héritage du 1, à moitié une nécessité pour faire du compétitif intéressant.




> Ne joue pas les modestes, tu m'as tout appris.





> Cerise, hopital, poutre si tu vois ce que je veux dire ...


C'est vrai.  ::trollface::

----------


## Marty

> Tu comprends de travers.
> Si j'estime qu'on peut facilement passer à côté du spvp, c'est parce que celui-ci n'apporte rien par rapport aux autres modes de jeu. En gros si on fait du spvp, c'est juste pour faire du spvp. Rien d'autre vu que tout ce qu'on y gagne ne sera dispo qu'en spvp.
> Rien qui ne nous force à nous y intéressé si on s'y amuse moins qu'ailleurs.
> 
> Après si tu veux simplement contredire nos opinions, c'est normal que ça parte en cacahuètes, mais si tu veux nous donner des arguments contre l'ajout de récompense utilisable en pve en pvp, c'est déjà plus intéressant.


Mais tu comprends quand même que certaines personnes n'ont pas besoin d'être "forcer" pour s'intéresser à ce mode de jeu ?
Tu soutiens que celui-ci n'apporte rien par rapport aux autres modes de jeu. Mais tu comprends aussi que certains joueurs y voient justement une énorme différence ?

Je comprends ton opinion mais Anet ne peut pas contenter tout le monde sur toutes les composantes de son jeu (pve, WvW, sPvP). Le pvp n'est pas fait pour tout le monde. Le premier GW avait été pensé dans cette optique en étant à la base le premier CompetitiveOnlineRPG. Ils ont eu également un succés pve, tant mieux. Mais il visait un public différent des MMORPG. Il essaye de retrouver ce public avec le sPvP.

----------


## Zepolak

> Bonjour, je suis un ami de Raque Dabord, personne dans votre guilde sur GW2, nous sommes deux à vouloir vous rejoindre après que ce dernier est fait de longues éloges sur votre guilde, serais-ce possible de vous rejoindre ? Merci d'avance !


Raque Dabord est devenu Canard sans avoir lu la première page  :tired:   ::ninja::  ?

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> Cerise, hopital, poutre si tu vois ce que je veux dire ...


Mais bien sûr  ::rolleyes:: 
Tout se passait bien avant qu'il ne débarque, ça fait 3 pages qu'on discute dans le calme. 




> Je pense pas que ce soit une histoire de récompense.
> C'est vrai que le sPvP fait bizarre avec sa structure à part dans un MMO hub comme GW2 (ce que n'était pas vraiment le premier); où t'as toute un tas d'activités (de mini-jeux, de mini-professions,..) que tu peux faire et qui sont toutes liées par un liant commun: l'XP (c'en est une de récompense, mais c'est pas ce qui est significatif), et par des interactions diverses.
> 
> Mais faut bien comprendre que c'est à moitié un héritage du 1, à moitié une nécessité pour faire du compétitif intéressant.


Enfin un qui a compris   ::o:

----------


## Albi33

> Oui alors faut arrêter avec ce délire. Le terme "Guild Wars" n'a *aucun* rapport avec les guildes des joueurs. Cette expression fait référence aux Guerres des Guildes ayant eu lieu à Orr après le départ des dieux, guerres ayant mené à l'avancée des Charrs et, au final, à la "destruction" d'Orr.
> 
> Ces évènements se sont déroulés bien avant le premier jeu, et n'ont encore une fois *aucun rapport avec le système de jeu*, il s'agit *uniquement de "lore"*. Arrêtez donc de l'utiliser comme argument (surtout que ce terme n'est jamais utilisé en jeu pour désigner quelque élément de gameplay que ce soit).


Ben...sur le 1 y'avait quand même le mode Guilde contre Guilde  ::):

----------


## Aldrasha

> Raque Dabord est devenu Canard sans avoir lu la première page   ?


D'où son pseudo peut être ?

----------


## Maximelene

> Ben...sur le 1 y'avait quand même le mode Guilde contre Guilde


Ce n'est pas pour autant que ça change en quoi que ce soit la signification du titre.  ::):

----------


## Mr Slurp

Nan mais c'est quoi cette gueguerre sur ce qui est bien ou pas bien dans le sPvP  :tired:

----------


## Maximelene

Une belle image montrant les points d'intérêt du premier Guild Wars, replacés sur la carte du second

Attention, c'est du 7500 * 7500 (et en anglais).

----------


## Hem

Oulah...

Ce que je trouve pitoyable c'est de pas vouloir intégrer le concept que CERTAINES personnes aiment être inciter à toucher un peu à tout.

J'aime le système de la "carotte", pour me forcer à diversifier un peu mon temps de jeu. 
C'est un crime? J'ai pas le droit d’espérer une légère modification allant dans ce sens? Ca va bouleverser ton expérience de jeu? 

Là pour l'instant le spvp, c'est pas que j'aime pas ou que je trouve ça chiant, c'est que je m'en contrefous et j'en ai totalement rien à cirer, pour une feature majeure du jeu JE trouve ça dérangeant... si toi ça te parait normal, tant mieux. Moi non.
Et c'est pas une critique sur le mode en lui même (ce que t'as l'air de penser...) juste sur la manière dont il est (in)intégré au reste du jeu.

Pour l'instant on (si je dis pas de connerie) a juste voulu expliquer notre point de vue, pas débattre.
Et de toute façon c'est pas un débat vu que le seul "contre-argument" que tu apportes c'est que nous sommes "pitoyables".

@Marty: Tu veux dire que pour certaines personne c'est important que le spvp soit totalement déconnecté du reste?

---------- Post added at 20h59 ---------- Previous post was at 20h57 ----------

Ouh la grosse image, pense à ceux qui ont pas l'adsl  ::(:

----------


## Maximelene

> J'aime le système de la "carotte", pour me forcer à diversifier un peu mon temps de jeu.


Moi je trouve ça ridicule.




> C'est un crime? J'ai pas le droit d’espérer une légère modification allant dans ce sens? Ca va bouleverser ton expérience de jeu?


Euh... oui, clairement oui ça va bouleverser mon expérience de jeu. Ça va amener un paquet de joueurs là uniquement pour farmer (joueurs de merde, en majorité, puisque pas là pour le mode en lui-même), modifier l'équilibre, changer énormément de choses qui vont toucher *tous* les joueurs. Tout ça parce que certains ont besoin d'être "forcés".

Je le répète : ce genre de point de vue a déjà tué des modes de jeu (y'a qu'à voir les BG sur WoW à l'heure actuelle, ou comment ils étaient quand ils ont permis d'accéder au stuff arène à BC), ce serait sympa d'éviter d'en redemander.

Donc oui, mon seul argument c'est que vous êtes pitoyables (je précise : sur ce sujet hein, pas globalement  ::P: ), parce que c'est ce que je pense sincèrement.

----------


## Albi33

> Oulah...
> 
> Ce que je trouve pitoyable c'est de pas vouloir intégrer le concept que CERTAINES personnes aiment être inciter à toucher un peu à tout.
> 
> J'aime le système de la "carotte", pour me forcer à diversifier un peu mon temps de jeu. 
> C'est un crime? J'ai pas le droit d’espérer une légère modification allant dans ce sens? Ca va bouleverser ton expérience de jeu? 
> 
> Là pour l'instant le spvp, c'est pas que j'aime pas ou que je trouve ça chiant, c'est que je m'en contrefous et j'en ai totalement rien à cirer, pour une feature majeure du jeu JE trouve ça dérangeant... si toi ça te parait normal, tant mieux. Moi non.
> Et c'est pas une critique sur le mode en lui même (ce que t'as l'air de penser...) juste sur la manière dont il est (in)intégré au reste du jeu.
> ...


J'aime varier les façons de jouer et je n'ai pas du tout ce ressenti sur le Spvp, je suis 100% pour qu'il reste déconnecté du reste (pour éviter les problèmes d'équilibrage) et ça me convient qu'il n'apporte aucune récompense en dehors de ce mode. 

Si tu t'en contrefous et si tu en as rien à cirer c'est que le mode de jeu ne te convient tout simplement pas, à partir de là je vois pas en quoi ça pourrait être réglé et je vois pas à quoi ça sert d'en débattre. Je veux dire, c'est peut être une feature majeure du jeu, certes, mais elle est majeure uniquement selon l'importance que tu es prêt à y apporter. Des gens n'y foutront jamais les pieds, c'est donc pour eux une feature inutile. D'autres n'iront jamais en RvR. D'autres enfin, jouent à 90% en spvp. 

Je veux dire, c'est du pur pvp, l'adrénaline et le fait de gagner une partie sont déjà suffisants en terme de récompenses, ça n'aurait pas de sens que ça permette de faciliter le PVE vu que de toute façon les joueurs vraiment investis dans ce mode n'iront pas ou très peu en PVE et ça évite par la même occasion l'effet de masse (c'est à dire le remplissage du mode de jeu par des joueurs PVE venus juste par l'appât du gain et non pas pour le plaisir du pvp). 

Je trouve ça déjà très bien qu'ils aient intégré une progression au sein même du mode de jeu, à ce niveau là ça rend vraiment cette partie auto-suffisante pour les plus accros et ça permet aux autres de jouer un peu différement de temps en temps.

----------


## Kazael

Le débat n'apporte rien car vous essayez de convaincre l'autre de votre point de vue... Le spvp y'en a qui aime et d'autres non. Perso je suis surpris qu'on utilise l'argument de la non carotte pour le spvp, alors que c'est précisément sur ce point que des millions de personnes râlent depuis qu'on a du pvp en mmo (les no life sont tous stuff blabla moi je me fais os et j'arrive a rien blabla...)
Tout est basé sur le skill en pvp, peut être pour ça que les gens pleurent cette fois, on est forcé de se remettre en question oiink!!! (Merci de ne pas prendre la mouche sur cette phrase, c'est un constat que je fais en lisant CPC/JOL/Forum off)

----------


## Albi33

> Le débat n'apporte rien car vous essayez de convaincre l'autre de votre point de vue... Le spvp y'en a qui aime et d'autres non. Perso je suis surpris qu'on utilise l'argument de la non carotte pour le spvp, alors que c'est précisément sur ce point que des millions de personnes râlent depuis qu'on a du pvp en mmo (les no life sont tous stuff blabla moi je me fais os et j'arrive a rien blabla...)
> Tout est basé sur le skill en pvp, peut être pour ça que les gens pleurent cette fois, on est forcé de se remettre en question oiink!!! (Merci de ne pas prendre la mouche sur cette phrase, c'est un constat que je fais en lisant CPC/JOL/Forum off)


Euh, moi le Spvp je vois ça au même niveau qu'un MOBA ou pour aller encore plus loin qu'un FPS en multi, dans ces deux derniers types de jeux y'a jamais eu de "carotte" autre que la potentielle victoire, je vois juste pas pourquoi ça devrait être différent en Spvp. 

Les "millions" de personnes je veux bien les voir, les gens qui râlent car les arènes et le Spvp n'apportent pas d'équipement / d'or / de karma ou tout autre élément ne sont tout simplement pas le public visé de ces modes de jeux. 
C'est comme si un joueur 100% PVP se plaignait qu'il n'y ai pas de PVP sauvage dans le jeu et qu'il ne soit pas normal qu'il ne débloque pas de la réputation Spvp en Rvr.

----------


## Hem

C'est vrai le niveau est super élevé en spvp pick-up  ::ninja:: 
Par contre l'amalgame avec wow où les bg sont un passage obligé c'est pas top. C'est pas du tout ce que j'entend par "connecter le spvp au reste".

@Albi33: J'ai pas dit que j'aimais pas le spvp, juste que je m'amusais plus ailleurs.
@Kazael: Perso j'essaie juste de faire comprendre mon point de vue, pas de le faire accepter.

---------- Post added at 21h24 ---------- Previous post was at 21h22 ----------




> Euh, moi le Spvp je vois ça au même niveau qu'un MOBA ou pour aller encore plus loin qu'un FPS en multi, dans ces deux derniers types de jeux y'a jamais eu de "carotte" autre que la potentielle victoire, je vois juste pas pourquoi ça devrait être différent en Spvp.


Simplement pour inciter les joueurs à le découvrir, rien de plus. ^^"

----------


## Maximelene

> C'est vrai le niveau est super élevé en spvp pick-up


Et pourtant, tous les joueurs qui y jouent ne sont là que parce qu'ils le veulent, pas pour une carotte. Imagine donc si ça permettait de gagner de l'expérience ou du karma...




> Par contre l'amalgame avec wow où les bg sont un passage obligé c'est pas top. C'est pas du tout ce que j'entend par "connecter le spvp au reste".


Si les Bg sont devenus un "passage obligé", c'est pour quoi ? Ah, parce qu'on y obtient des récompenses maintenant...




> @Albi33: J'ai pas dit que j'aimais pas le spvp, juste que je m'amusais plus ailleurs.


Rajouter une récompense ne te permettra pas de t'y amuser plus. Dans un jeu, normalement, on choisit ce qu'on fait en fonction du plaisir qu'on a à le faire...

----------


## Albi33

> @Albi33: J'ai pas dit que j'aimais pas le spvp, juste que je m'amusais plus ailleurs.


Ben c'est exactement ce que je dis, les joueurs 100% pvp s'amusent beaucoup sur le Spvp tel quel, les joueurs moins intéressés par ce mode n'y trouvent pas grand chose car il n'y a pas de récompense et c'est très bien comme ça. C'est un mode taillé sur mesure pour un certain type de joueur, donc c'est normal qu'on ne s'y amuse pas autant selon ses envies et son type de jeu, moi j'y vais assez rarement, à chaque fois ça m'amuse bien mais j'y trouve pas un interêt sur le long terme car ce n'est pas ce qui m'intéresse. Je sais juste que si j'en ai marre en PVE, que je suis en toujours en file d'attente RvR, je peux au pire aller faire une partie de Spvp pour patienter (ou lancer Dota, c'est du même niveau).

----------


## Hem

Y'a une grosse différence entre farm un passage obligé de palier de stuff en pu pour pouvoir aller faire du vrai pvp compétitif, et farm pour avoir un truc kikoo en pu alors qu'on a tous déjà accès au pvp compétitif.




> Rajouter une récompense ne te permettra pas de t'y amuser plus. Dans un jeu, normalement, on choisit ce qu'on fait en fonction du plaisir qu'on a à le faire...


Ah bah voilà, je joue aux mmo aussi pour les trucs un peu chiant à faire qui ne font que rendre les récompenses plus gratifiante...
Si je veux pas galèrer un minimum, je lance un jeu solo.

----------


## Albi33

> Y'a une grosse différence entre farm un passage obligé de palier de stuff en pu pour pouvoir aller faire du vrai pvp compétitif, et farm pour avoir un truc kikoo en pu alors qu'on a tous déjà accès au pvp compétitif.
>  Ah bah voilà, je joue aux mmo aussi pour les trucs un peu chiant à faire qui ne font que rendre les récompenses plus gratifiante...


En fait tu dois être nourri aux mmo depuis le début de ta carrière de joueur si tu ne conçois pas qu'une victoire en PVP soit bien plus gratifiante en soit qu'un objet obtenu grâce à cette dernière. T'imagines la gueule des parties Spvp si la plupart des gens y jouant voyaient ça comme un passage "chiant" pour avoir une récompense gratifiante? En fait oui, tu dois bien imaginer, c'est tout à fait le genre de truc qui créée des comportements de "on vous laisse gagner cette partie, vous nous laissez la prochaine, comme ça on farm le pvp de la même façon qu'on farm le pve" qu'on a vu sur tous les mmo où les arènes offraient des récompenses pve.

----------


## Hem

C'est mon âme de coréen qui ressort.  ::ninja:: 
Sauf que tu mélanges un peu tout et que tu dis des conneries :/

Comme je l'ai dit quelques post plus haut, je veux pas différencier à tout prix pvp et pve. Le spvp aurait été un minijeu de carte, mes remarques auraient été les même.

----------


## Maximelene

> Ah bah voilà, je joue aux mmo aussi pour les trucs un peu chiant à faire qui ne font que rendre les récompenses plus gratifiante...


Je viens d'essayer d'écrire une dizaine de réponses différentes à cette phrase, mais elle me paraît tellement... disons déplacée, à défaut d'un terme plus représentatif (et sans doute déplacé sur un forum public), que je pourrais écrire un roman en réponse.

Je me contenterais donc d'ignorer ton raisonnement et de ne pas répondre. Saches néanmoins que tu fais à mon avis partie, concernant ce sujet, de toute cette frange de joueurs qui a pourri tant de MMO, et que tu es tout ce que je peux détester dans les jeux vidéo. Sur ce, le débat est fini pour moi, je trouve qu'on a touché le fond.

----------


## Albi33

> Sauf que tu mélanges un peu tout et que tu dis des conneries :/


??

Ouai je pense aussi que le débat est clos  ::):

----------


## Hem

Moi aussi je t'aime.

edit: Vous aime.

---------- Post added at 22h00 ---------- Previous post was at 21h52 ----------

Sinon ça m’intéresse quand même, tu n'as jamais rien farm dans un mmo?
Parce que ça m'étonne que tu prennes ça comme un énorme défaut.

----------


## Shinpokomon

Si, sauf que je l'ai fais parce que j'en avais vraiment envi, et pas parce que c'était une étape obligatoire.

Ca s'appelle le désir, ce que toi tu fais, ça s'appelle être un esclave, et être fier de l'être.

----------


## Albi33

> Moi aussi je t'aime.
> 
> edit: Vous aime.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 22h00 ---------- Previous post was at 21h52 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Sinon ça m’intéresse quand même, tu n'as jamais rien farm dans un mmo?
> Parce que ça m'étonne que tu prennes ça comme un énorme défaut.


Le farm c'est juste le pire mécanisme d'augmentation artificielle de la durée de vie d'un jeu.

Une vraie expérience vidéo-ludique gratifiante par sa complexité serait par exemple les jeux du type rogue-like à la difficulté extrême où la satisfaction de la victoire est proportionelle au nombre de cheveux arrachés pendant le niveau. 

Ou encore à une partie de jeu compétitif multijoueur, genre Starcraft, dota, Cs, où le fait de vaincre des joueurs adverses grâce à ses compétences et à son cerveau est là aussi vraiment gratifiant.

----------


## Maximelene

> Sinon ça m’intéresse quand même, tu n'as jamais rien farm dans un mmo?
> Parce que ça m'étonne que tu prennes ça comme un énorme défaut.


Si, mais contrairement à la plupart des gens, apparemment, j'aime bien farm. Je me pose avec un film à côté et je peux faire ça des heures, ça ne me dérange absolument pas. A une époque, sur WoW, il m'arrivait de me lever à 5h du matin et de farmer du minerai pendant plusieurs heures (j'avais toute la zone pour moi à cette heure là  ::P: ) en regardant plusieurs films d'affilée en même temps, et je faisais ça avec plaisir.

Par contre, certains farms m'emmerdent, et je ne les pratique pas. Jamais.

----------


## Hem

J'ai parlé d'obligation uniquement pour les bg de wow.
J'ai pas dit que les bg de wow était chiant.
J'ai pas dit que farm voulait dire "passer 56h d'affiler à faire la même chose", passer 5/10min à courir après les minerais c'est déjà épuisant pour moi.

----------


## Le Glaude

Je veux me connecter ce soir pour jouer un peu, et :



Je me dit "super"... j'ai pas fais la connerie de confirmation de mail en Thaïlande ou je sais pas ou, mais je me choppe ca quand même... Je vais essayer de voir le support, et la page est down (http://support.guildwars.com/), délai d'attente dépassé.

Les mots me manquent pour exprimer ma rage.

----------


## kino128

Bon désolé de sauter sur le wagon, mais chuis en déplacement, je peux pas jouer pour monter lv6, alors je viens prendre mon ersatz de GW2 sur le forum.

Et comme mes prédécesseurs, je ne comprends absolument pas le raisonnement du "ça m'intéresse pas, mais je voudrais une incitation pour me "forcer" à y aller".

Si ça ne t'intéresse pas, tu n'y vas pas, il y a justement largement de quoi faire ailleurs. Et d'un autre côté il y a plein de gens que ça intéresse et qui y vont. Et tout le monde est content.

Perso ça me gaverait, pour une récompense que je veux, de devoir faire un truc que j'aime pas.

Qu'on aille bosser pour des thunes alors que ça fait ch***, je comprends. Mais dans un jeu... à part ramener les râleurs que ça gonfle mais qui viennent qd même pour la récompense pourrir l'ambiance pour les autres...

Voilà c'était ma contribution inutile de la soirée, pardon.

Edit : et d'ailleurs j'ai l'impression qu'Anet voulait retirer le farming du jeu, en PVE ou PVP, d'autant plus qu'il n'y a pas d'abo (donc pas besoin de bouffer le temps des joueurs). Je trouve ça bien, le farming n'étant pas l'activité la plus ludique (même si on peut parfois aimer ça).

----------


## olih

> Je veux me connecter ce soir pour jouer un peu, et :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/e80...a142a907d3.jpg
> 
> Je me dit "super"... j'ai pas fais la connerie de confirmation de mail en Thaïlande ou je sais pas ou, mais je me choppe ca quand même... Je vais essayer de voir le support, et la page est down (http://support.guildwars.com/), délai d'attente dépassé.
> 
> Les mots me manquent pour exprimer ma rage.


 Regarde déjà  sur ton compte mail.
Ils peuvent simplement te demander de valider ton ip (il y a eu un changement de politique la dessus il y a 2/3 jours).
https://forum-fr.guildwars2.com/foru...rer-la-s-curit

----------


## Hem

Sauf que c'est beaucoup moins catégorique.
On cherche pas à être forcer de faire un truc inintéressant, mais à être inciter à s'impliquer dans un truc déconnecté (et pour ma part légèrement moins intéressant) du reste.

Du coup c'est casse gueule comme sujet.
(et j'ai rien de mieux à faire d'insister dessus)

---------- Post added at 23h24 ---------- Previous post was at 23h21 ----------

On a des infos sur des éventuels date et contenu pour le premier patch?
J'avais lu des truc comme quoi les ajouts seraient du même type que le premier gw, mais ça date de plusieurs mois et ça semblait pas officiel.

----------


## Maximelene

> Edit : et d'ailleurs j'ai l'impression qu'Anet voulait retirer le farming du jeu, en PVE ou PVP, d'autant plus qu'il n'y a pas d'abo (donc pas besoin de bouffer le temps des joueurs). Je trouve ça bien, le farming n'étant pas l'activité la plus ludique (même si on peut parfois aimer ça).


retirer le farming obligatoire, ce qui fait une grosse différence  :;):

----------


## Anonyme221030

Je me suis un peu renseigné sur le jeu, et si j'ai bien compris en PvE il y a 3 types de "missions":
- missions personnelles en instance à part
- missions persistantes marquées sur la carte qu'on fait avec les joueurs qui sont là à ce moment là
- missions "aléatoires" qui apparaissent de temps à autre et qu'on fait là aussi avec les gens autours

Quid des "grosses" missions scénarisées de GW, elles ont disparu? Je n'en ai pas entendu parler. Idem pour les groupes, c'est passé à la trappe? J'aimais bien le concept de GW1 où on restait 20-30 min avec les mêmes joueurs pour les missions. Parce que là ce que je crains un peu c'est un PvE où on est tout le temps tout seul à courir de mini-mission en mini-évènement...
L'intérêt principal serait donc le PvP, ou plutôt le RvR apparemment?

Autre interrogation: les compétences. Si elles sont liées au type d'équipement (baguette, épée, etc) ça fait un set de compétences assez réduites au final. Est-il toujours possible d'avoir différents builds pour chaque classe comme on pouvait le faire dans GW1 ou il n'y a qu'un build monolithique pour chaque classe?

----------


## kierian

Pas grand intérêt, mais je préfère prévenir des fois que certains est en tête de claquer plusieurs po dans la teinture noire histoire de se faire un "Dark Knight", spécialement ceux en armures lourdes. Je l'ai looté ce soir (top cool çà), ben... C'est pas noir du tout ! (mais du tout)
C'est très classe je trouve, mais sur une lourde, c'est acier, presque argent en fonction de l'éclairage. Et sur du cuir (j'ai des fanfreluches à mes épaulettes...), ce n'est pas un "pur" noir non plus d'ailleurs.

_Du coup, si certains en armure lourde ont la teinte noire abyssale, je veux bien une copie d'écran pour voir ce que çà donne._

*edit :*
De jour
gw079.jpg
De nuit
gw078.jpg

----------


## Rhusehus

"Pièce jointe non valide" mec !

----------


## Arkane Derian

> Je me suis un peu renseigné sur le jeu, et si j'ai bien compris en PvE il y a 3 types de "missions":
> - missions personnelles en instance à part
> - missions persistantes marquées sur la carte qu'on fait avec les joueurs qui sont là à ce moment là
> - missions "aléatoires" qui apparaissent de temps à autre et qu'on fait là aussi avec les gens autours
> 
> Quid des "grosses" missions scénarisées de GW, elles ont disparu? Je n'en ai pas entendu parler. Idem pour les groupes, c'est passé à la trappe? J'aimais bien le concept de GW1 où on restait 20-30 min avec les mêmes joueurs pour les missions. Parce que là ce que je crains un peu c'est un PvE où on est tout le temps tout seul à courir de mini-mission en mini-évènement...
> L'intérêt principal serait donc le PvP, ou plutôt le RvR apparemment?
> 
> Autre interrogation: les compétences. Si elles sont liées au type d'équipement (baguette, épée, etc) ça fait un set de compétences assez réduites au final. Est-il toujours possible d'avoir différents builds pour chaque classe comme on pouvait le faire dans GW1 ou il n'y a qu'un build monolithique pour chaque classe?


Les missions coopératives du premier Guild Wars ont effectivement disparue. Elles sont remplacées par l'histoire personnelle (elle a la même fonction : te raconter l'histoire et te faire avancer dans les zones du jeu).

Les groupes n'ont pas disparu, eux, tu peux toujours grouper (5 joueurs max) si tu le souhaites. C'est simplement que ce n'est pas nécessaire quand tu fais des évènements dynamiques ou des quêtes de coeur avec des inconnus. Tu es très rarement seul, les joueurs s'allient et s'entraident naturellement. Le loot n'étant pas impacté par la présence des autres, tout le monde a donc intérêt à coopérer. De mon point de vue, le groupage sert surtout quand tu joues avec des potes puisque tu as un canal de discussion spécifique et tu peux repérer les membres de ton groupe sur la carte. Et évidemment les groupes sont obligatoires pour les dungeons.

Pour ce qui est de l'intérêt du PvE, ça dépend vraiment de ce que tu cherches. Le PvE de Guild Wars 2 encourage énormément l'exploration. J'approche des 300h de jeu  (quasiment qu'en PvE) et je suis encore très très loin d'avoir tout vu (y a encore des zones où j'ai pas foutu les pieds et d'autres où je découvre de nouvelles choses après plusieurs passages). Maintenant, si ce que tu recherches c'est du gros raid HL, garde ton argent.

Enfin, pour ce qui est des builds, oui, ils sont toujours là, c'est juste qu'ils sont différents. Déjà, seulement la moité de tes compétences sont liés aux armes que tu as en main, les autres peuvent être choisies dans un pool. Ensuite tu as le système d'aptitude qui te permet de vraiment affiner ton build en conférant divers bonus et améliorations (tu peux, par exemple, réduire le cooldown de certaines comps, te conférer certains bonus supplémentaires en en utilisant d'autres...). Y a donc vraiment moyen d'avoir des personnages de même profession très différents.

----------


## Orgazmo

> Moi je trouve ça ridicule.


Allé quoi... Une récompense glorifique ça n'a jamais tué personne  ::P: h34r: Je sais pas moi... Un titre genre *"Général de La garde du Lion noir"* affiché en gros sur ta tête... Ou du cosmétique comme des Skins pour bien s'habiller en PVE ?  ::wub::  C'est important la garde-robe Non ? ... OK OK OK t’énerve pas heuuuuuu............... AH je sais : un pin's !!!!! .............. Allléééééheuuuuu teupléééééé  ::mellow::  Promis je te donnerai mon premier pin's en double  ::happy2:: 

Bon, sinon AVIS A LA POPULATION... Je suis (enfin) lvl 30 TALAAAAAAAAAA  :Cigare: 
Donc si quelques personnes se sentiraient d'attaque ce WE pour lancer un mumble et faire découvrir la toute première instance du jeu à une MAGNIFIQUE et IRRÉSISTIBLE Sylvari à l’écorce bleutée  ::love::  je lui donnerai mon deuxième pin's en double  ::P: h34r:

----------


## kierian

> "Pièce jointe non valide" mec !


C'est corrigé.

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Bon, sinon AVIS A LA POPULATION... Je suis (enfin) lvl 30 TALAAAAAAAAAA 
> Donc si quelques personnes se sentiraient d'attaque ce WE pour lancer un mumble et faire découvrir la toute première instance du jeu à une MAGNIFIQUE et IRRÉSISTIBLE Sylvari à l’écorce bleutée  je lui donnerai mon deuxième pin's en double h34r:


Eh petite bi***, t'as oublié que y'avait un gardien salade lvl 35 qui t'as supporté jusqu'ici et qui est sensé t'accompagner.

Vous l'aurez tous compris, entre lui et moi c'est une grande histoire, mais tout ça pour dire qu'on chercher 3 canards sympathiques lvl 30 ou plus pour faire la première instance en mode histoire.

----------


## Orgazmo

> Eh petite bi***, t'as oublié que y'avait un gardien salade lvl 35 qui t'as supporté jusqu'ici et qui est sensé t'accompagner.
> 
> Vous l'aurez tous compris, entre lui et moi c'est une grande histoire, mais tout ça pour dire qu'on chercher 3 canards sympathiques lvl 30 ou plus pour faire la première instance en mode histoire.


Mais ça va de soit parce que :

----------


## Blood Drinker

je voudrais savoir comment rejoindre la guilde des cpc sur guild wars 2 svp. On m'a dit de m'inscrire sur le fofo et d'envoyer un message a une certaine personne, mais je ne sais pas qui et il faut avoir poster 2 messages pour pouvoir mp quelqu'un... Résultat, 2 messages plus tard sur mon autre compte je me fais expulser pour spam bot....
Merci de votre réponse.

pseudo IG (je suis co quasi toute la journée, pour me renseigner vous pouvez me mp) : Agonia Aeterna

----------


## Kayato

> je voudrais savoir comment rejoindre la guilde des cpc sur guild wars 2 svp. On m'a dit de m'inscrire sur le fofo et d'envoyer un message a une certaine personne, mais je ne sais pas qui et il faut avoir poster 2 messages pour pouvoir mp quelqu'un... Résultat, 2 messages plus tard sur mon autre compte je me fais expulser pour spam bot....
> Merci de votre réponse.
> 
> pseudo IG (je suis co quasi toute la journée, pour me renseigner vous pouvez me mp) : Agonia Aeterna


Salut, peux-tu me donner le nom de la personne qui t'a décris la procédure pour nous rejoindre ?

----------


## Orgazmo

> je voudrais savoir comment rejoindre la guilde des cpc sur guild wars 2 svp. On m'a dit de m'inscrire sur le fofo et d'envoyer un message a une certaine personne, mais je ne sais pas qui et il faut avoir poster 2 messages pour pouvoir mp quelqu'un... Résultat, 2 messages plus tard sur mon autre compte je me fais expulser pour spam bot....
> Merci de votre réponse.
> 
> pseudo IG (je suis co quasi toute la journée, pour me renseigner vous pouvez me mp) : Agonia Aeterna


Il faut pour commencer bien lire le premier post de ce Topic qui contient toutes les informations importantes. Ensuite, si ces informations te conviennent, il te suffit d'envoyer un MP à une de ses personnes : https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...4a2RaT3c#gid=0

----------


## Blood Drinker

je ne me souviens plus, surement un off de la guilde, un nom commencant par un J (meme si ca doit pas aider). Une personne que je n'étais pas autorisé a contacter tant que je n'avais pas posté 2 messages sur le fofo...
Peux-tu m'aider ?

----------


## Kayato

Merci Blood Drinker. Je t'invite donc à lire la première page comme l'a dit Orgazmo. Surtout ce qui est écrit en rouge.

----------


## Blood Drinker

j'ai un ami dans la guilde qui m'a dit qu'il fallait faire comme ca

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Mais ça va de soit parce que :


Nan mais pour quoi tu vas nous faire passer  :tired:  Ah oui mince, c'est vrai qu'on la chante déjà IRL  ::wub::

----------


## Kayato

> j'ai un ami dans la guilde qui m'a dit qu'il fallait faire comme ca


Donne moi son nom stp.

----------


## Blood Drinker

Mon ami a pour pseudo de compte : raque dabord.4839 (Raque Dabord comme perso principal)

---------- Post added at 08h39 ---------- Previous post was at 08h39 ----------

et je lis en rouge que les personnes récemment inscrites ne peuvent pas rejoindre la guilde...

----------


## kennyo

Un Guild Wars sans farm...

Faut le comprendre dans le sens où on peut obtenir assez "facilement" du stuff exo. Après tout comme dans le 1, c'est une histoire de skin, une sorte de bac à sable où on se choisit un objectif (skin d'armure, faire gagner son serveur en 3W, explorer le moindre puzzle jump, etc.) à remplir.

Et c'est valable aussi bien pour le PvE que le sPvP.

----------


## Kayato

> Mon ami a pour pseudo de compte : raque dabord.4839 (Raque Dabord comme perso principal)
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08h39 ---------- Previous post was at 08h39 ----------
> 
> et je lis en rouge que les personnes récemment inscrites ne peuvent pas rejoindre la guilde...


Merci pour ta réponse. Tu as maintenant le nombre de message nécessaire pour m'envoyer un mp. Mais comme tu as pu le lire, les recrutements sont fermés. Tu n'es pas le premier que Raque Dabord nous envoie. Tu peux lui faire passer le message de venir lire ce forum et le prévenir que ce dernier ne sert pas juste pour s'inscrire et profiter de la guilde CPC.

----------


## Skiant

> Tu n'es pas le premier que Raque Dabord nous envoie. Tu peux lui faire passer le message de venir lire ce forum et le prévenir que ce dernier ne sert pas juste pour s'inscrire et profiter de la guilde CPC.


Et vu que Raque Dabord fout régulièrement une ambiance de merde sur le chan Guilde, est-il vraiment nécessaire de le garder parmi nous ?

Répondez maintenant.

----------


## Kayato

> Et vu que Raque Dabord fout régulièrement une ambiance de merde sur le chan Guilde, est-il vraiment nécessaire de le garder parmi nous ?
> 
> Répondez maintenant.


Tu connais ma réponse je pense  ::P:

----------


## Blood Drinker

c'est le premier a nous dire si vous voulez venir dans la guilde il faudra etre poli xD

----------


## Anonyme221030

@Arkane: merci pour les précisions  :;): 




> Pour ce qui est de l'intérêt du PvE, ça dépend vraiment de ce que tu cherches. Le PvE de Guild Wars 2 encourage énormément l'exploration. J'approche des 300h de jeu  (quasiment qu'en PvE) et je suis encore très très loin d'avoir tout vu (y a encore des zones où j'ai pas foutu les pieds et d'autres où je découvre de nouvelles choses après plusieurs passages). Maintenant, si ce que tu recherches c'est du gros raid HL, garde ton argent.


L'explo j'aime bien à petite dose, mais le côté "100% de toutes les maps" ça ne m'intéresse pas. En revanche les raids HL ne sont pas ce que recherche non plus, ce que j'aimais dans GW1 c'était les missions scénarisées en coopération. Leur mode "histoire personnelle" en solo me fait un peu peur, à voir.

----------


## silence

Il aurait du te dire aussi de bien faire attention à mettre majuscules et points aux endroits adéquats.  ::trollface::

----------


## Blood Drinker

en tout cas le virez pas a cause de moi, tout ce que je voulais c'était essayer de rejoindre la guilde.

----------


## Skiant

> @Arkane: merci pour les précisions 
> 
> 
> L'explo j'aime bien à petite dose, mais le côté "100% de toutes les maps" ça ne m'intéresse pas. En revanche les raids HL ne sont pas ce que recherche non plus, ce que j'aimais dans GW1 c'était les missions scénarisées en coopération. Leur mode "histoire personnelle" en solo me fait un peu peur, à voir.


C'est pas "forcément" en solo. Tu peux les faire en solo, mais tu peux aussi le faire avec un groupe complet (sauf que ça ne valide la quête que pour celui qui la lance).

---------- Post added at 10h16 ---------- Previous post was at 10h12 ----------




> en tout cas le virez pas a cause de moi, tout ce que je voulais c'était essayer de rejoindre la guilde.


Bah c'est pour ça que tu ne la rejoindras pas.

On a eu énormément de mecs qui sont venus profiter des bonus de la guilde sans jamais chercher à participer à la communauté CPC. Tellement que des mecs qui participent au forum ne pouvaient plus rejoindre la guilde parce que c'était full. Du coup, bah désolé mais y'aura pas de place pour tout le monde, et ceux qui participent un tant soit peu sur le forum (et qui ne foutent pas une ambiance de merde comme ton pote) seront privilégiés.

----------


## LordWorm

> mais tout ça pour dire qu'on chercher 3 canards sympathiques lvl 30 ou plus pour faire la première instance en mode histoire.


Coin !

Jamais fait de donjons encore donc ça me tente bien, vous prévoyez de faire ça quand ?

----------


## Orgazmo

Ah ouiiiiiiii je voulais vous demander : quelles sont les choses à savoir sur la banque de guilde ? J'ai un peu de mal à trouver des infos là dessus sur ce Topic... Alors voilà :
 - J'ai pris quelques soupes de champignons l'autre soir (mon péché mignon)... Délicieuses, vraiment :D Faut-il se manifester quelque part lorsque l'on prend quelque chose ?
 - J'imagine qu'on ne peut pas déposer tout et n'importe quoi, donc quelles sont les restrictions ? En fonction du type, de la qualité, lvl, etc... ?
 - J'ai vu qu'on pouvait déposer de l'argent aussi... Dans quoi est-ce que cet argent est-il investi ?
 - Y-a-t-il certaines choses (autres) à savoir en particulier ?
 - Peut-être faudrait-il ajouter une petite section à ce sujet sur la première page du topic ? (ou ailleurs)

----------


## Dar

> Je droppe que des exos heavy ou light quand ce sont des armures... Et des arcs longs ou des sceptres quand ce sont des armes.


 Et moi que des intermédiaires des fusil et des grosses épées  :Emo: 

On est fait pour s'aimer c'est le destin. ::wub::

----------


## Orgazmo

> Coin !
> 
> Jamais fait de donjons encore donc ça me tente bien, vous prévoyez de faire ça quand ?


Coin (Puck  :;):  ).
J'imagine n'importe quand dans le WE à partir de vendredi soir... Ça serait sympas de trouver un volontaire qui connaisse un peu les lieux pour nous guider (faudrait déjà savoir où elle est ^^). Sinon on se démerdera, ça sera d'autant plus drôle  ::P:

----------


## LordWorm

Okey, pour moi dispo le vendredi soir mais pas avant 21h je penses. Et dans le weekend pas de soucis si on se prévoit tout ça un poil à l'avance.

----------


## mimifak1

> Coin (Puck  ).
> J'imagine n'importe quand dans le WE à partir de vendredi soir... Ça serait sympas de trouver un volontaire qui connaisse un peu les lieux pour nous guider (faudrait déjà savoir où elle est ^^). Sinon on se démerdera, ça sera d'autant plus drôle


Moi je veux bien vous suivre aussi. Par contre je sais pas quand je serai dispo, je vous le confirmerai assez tôt.

 Pour savoir où elle est, c'est pas bien compliqué, elle est désigné sur la map par 2 portes, situé sur la map 1-15 des Charrs, Plaines d'Ashford

----------


## Zepolak

> Ah ouiiiiiiii je voulais vous demander : quelles sont les choses à savoir sur la banque de guilde ? J'ai un peu de mal à trouver des infos là dessus sur ce Topic... Alors voilà :
>  - J'ai pris quelques soupes de champignons l'autre soir (mon péché mignon)... Délicieuses, vraiment :D Faut-il se manifester quelque part lorsque l'on prend quelque chose ?
>  - J'imagine qu'on ne peut pas déposer tout et n'importe quoi, donc quelles sont les restrictions ? En fonction du type, de la qualité, lvl, etc... ?
>  - J'ai vu qu'on pouvait déposer de l'argent aussi... Dans quoi est-ce que cet argent est-il investi ?
>  - Y-a-t-il certaines choses (autres) à savoir en particulier ?
>  - Peut-être faudrait-il ajouter une petite section à ce sujet sur la première page du topic ? (ou ailleurs)


N'importe qui peut donner et n'importe qui peut prendre. Ça regarde le gens. Par contre, il y a deux droits différents : 
 - tout le monde peut mettre dans le trésor et la cave (caveau, gouffre?) de guilde. Et tout le monde peut retirer.
 - tout le monde peut mettre dans le coffre de guilde, mais seuls les animateurs et les leads RvR peuvent y retirer. Le coffre de guilde sert donc principalement pour mettre les sous que les animateurs et les leads RvR dépenseront au nom de la guilde. Et éventuellement des objets rares ou très rares que les gens ne veulent pas être pris par le premier venu. (Si y a plusieurs objets de ce type qui apparaissent dans le coffre de guilde, on peut envisager des concours, juste une idée comme ça).

Au niveau des restrictions, il faut mettre des choses qui de façon évidente ne sont pas immédiates à trouver. Y mettre des objets de niveau bas ou ne valant rien, c'est du gaspillage d'espace. 

L'argent est investi en RvR, il sert à l'effort de guerre de la guilde. Il faut savoir qu'un trébuchet, ça coûte 24pa et qu'un TP dans un fort coûte 75pa. C'est donc impossible d'avoir uniquement les gens faisant du RvR pour financer une doctrine 'shock & awe' telle qu'on l'emploit à savoir : on leur met dans la gueule une grosse masse d'engins de sièges et les nugs retournent chez leur maman !

Enfin, mettre ça en première page, c'est une bonne idée, mais faudrait ré-écrire ce post, qui a été écrit comme une réponse et non comme une présentation.

----------


## Marty

De plus dans le courrier que tu reçois, tu as un lien vers la carte qui te donne l'emplacement du Donjon.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Hop, questions à la con du jour:

-j'ai crée un nouveau perso. Par défaut il n'est pas dans la guilde. Y'a une procédure que je peux appliquer moi-même pour l'y "inscrire" ou faut repasser par les chefs ? Bonus: un deuxième perso ne compte pas comme un membre de guilde supplémentaire ?

-j'ai débloqué plein de teintures, comment on les applique ??

-c'est qui le petit malin qui m'a envoyé une teinture Cacao hier ? J'ai viré un peu trop vite le message par habitude (spam, mails de quetes et tout) et je ne me souviens plus de son pseudo, j'aimerais quand même le remercier  ::P: 

-il existe un coffre commun entre les persos d'un même compte, ou faut obligatoirement utiliser les messages pour transférer des objets entre eux ?

----------


## Blood Drinker

a savoir qu'il y a l'historique de toutes les entrées et sorties du coffre de guilde donc si y a du vol, le coupable sera vite démasqué

----------


## mimifak1

> Hop, questions à la con du jour:
> 
> -j'ai crée un nouveau perso. Par défaut il n'est pas dans la guilde. Y'a une procédure que je peux appliquer moi-même pour l'y "inscrire" ou faut repasser par les chefs ? Bonus: un deuxième perso ne compte pas comme un membre de guilde supplémentaire ?
> 
> -j'ai débloqué plein de teintures, comment on les applique ??
> 
> -c'est qui le petit malin qui m'a envoyé une teinture Cacao hier ? J'ai viré un peu trop vite le message par habitude (spam, mails de quetes et tout) et je ne me souviens plus de son pseudo, j'aimerais quand même le remercier 
> 
> -il existe un coffre commun entre les persos d'un même compte, ou faut obligatoirement utiliser les messages pour transférer des objets entre eux ?


Alors pour ton perso c'est simple, tu ouvre ton panneau de guilde, selectionne la guilde CPC si tu en as plusieurs, et tu clique en bas sur représenter. Et non tu ne prend pas un slot supplémentaire, c'est des slot de compte.

pour les teintures si tu as double cliqué dessus, tu va dans ton panneau héros "H"  par défaut, dans ton équipement tu as un pipette au dessus de ton masque, après le reste est assez clair.

Pour le petit malin, la seul réponse certaine que je peux te donner : "spa moi, monsieur".

----------


## Kayato

> -il existe un coffre commun entre les persos d'un même compte, ou faut obligatoirement utiliser les messages pour transférer des objets entre eux ?


Pour le coffre, la banque est commune à ton compte. Tu peux l'agrandir avec des gemmes.





> Enfin, mettre ça en première page, c'est une bonne idée, mais faudrait ré-écrire ce post, qui a été écrit comme une réponse et non comme une présentation.


Tu me fais la présentation ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## SetaSensei

> -il existe un coffre commun entre les persos d'un même compte, ou faut obligatoirement utiliser les messages pour transférer des objets entre eux ?


La banque est commune aux persos.
Tu ne peux pas envoyer de message entre eux d'ailleurs.

Sinon fais gaffe aux items liés au compte et ceux au personnage. Tu peux tout déposer en banque mais pas forcément tout prendre.

----------


## Orgazmo

> ...


Merci pour l'info  ::): 
On se tient au courant alors pour essayer de se synchroniser Vendredi soir vers 21h ou un autre moment dans le WE.
On trouvera bien un 5ième pour compléter l'équipe !




> ...


Merci c'est parfaitement claire  ::): 




> a savoir qu'il y a l'historique de toutes les entrées et sorties du coffre de guilde donc si y a du vol, le coupable sera vite démasqué


... Mais... Mais... Oui j'avoue pour les soupe c'était moi bouhhhhhh J'peux pas resister à l'appel de la bouffe suis désolééééééé  ::'(:

----------


## mimifak1

Il faut savoir aussi que je me suis déjà envoyé des objets par messages, et ils ne sont jamais arrivé.  ::'(: 


edit : grillé

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> L
> 
> Sinon fais gaffe aux items liés au compte et ceux au personnage. Tu peux tout déposer en banque mais pas forcément tout prendre.


Ok merci à tous.
Pour les items ça va surtout être de l'échange de ressources, donc ça devrait aller.

---------- Post added at 10h57 ---------- Previous post was at 10h57 ----------




> Il faut savoir aussi que je me suis déjà envoyé des objets par messages, et ils ne sont jamais arrivé. 
> 
> 
> edit : grillé


La Poste  ::siffle::

----------


## Zevka

Question con, il reste des places chez les CPC ? Comment on transfère son perso (si c'est encore possible gratuitement) de serveur ?

----------


## mimifak1

> Pour les items ça va surtout être de l'échange de ressources, donc ça devrait aller.[COLOR="Silver"]


Les items ils ont un onglet particuliers dans la banque, tu peux en stocker max 250 (un fois le stock max atteint, tu le sort et pose dans la banque, ça aide pour le tip suivant), et tu peux les envoyer direct de ton inventaire  a ta banque avec la petite roue dans la fenetre inventaire "envoyé toutes les ressources à la banque" ou un truc du genre. Et tu n'as pas besoin d'aller les chercher a la banque pour craft, sa pioche direct dans ta banque depuis pas longtemps.

Et tu peux aussi accédé a ta banque depuis un atelier de craft. Voila petit rappel, ça fais pas de mal ^^'

EDIT :



> Question con, il reste des places chez les CPC ? Comment on transfère son perso (si c'est encore possible gratuitement) de serveur ?


Pour changer de serveur, à l'écran des perso en bas a gauche y'a un icone, me souviens plus du nom désolé, mais il doit ressembler a "changé de serveur".  ::): 
Je crois que c'est toujours gratuit. Il t'annonce le tarif de toute façon.

----------


## Kayato

> Question con, il reste des places chez les CPC ? Comment on transfère son perso (si c'est encore possible gratuitement) de serveur ?


Oui, un mp sur le forum comme indiqué dans le premier post. Pour le transfert je ne sais pas mais un canard va sûrement te répondre.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Les items ils ont un onglet particuliers dans la banque, tu peux en stocker max 250 (un fois le stock max atteint, tu le sort et pose dans la banque, ça aide pour le tip suivant), et tu peux les envoyer direct de ton inventaire  a ta banque avec la petite roue dans la fenetre inventaire "envoyé toutes les ressources à la banque" ou un truc du genre. Et tu n'as pas besoin d'aller les chercher a la banque pour craft, sa pioche direct dans ta banque depuis pas longtemps.
> 
> Et tu peux aussi accédé a ta banque depuis un atelier de craft. Voila petit rappel, ça fais pas de mal ^^'
> 
> EDIT :
> 
> 
> Pour changer de serveur, à l'écran des perso en bas a gauche y'a un icone, me souviens plus du nom désolé, mais il doit ressembler a "changé de serveur"


Ah la collection est partagée aussi ? Cool.  ::): 

Edit: dans le genre noob j'ai mis 60lvl avant de découvrir que je pouvais collecter n'importe quelle ressources quelque soit mon métier...Du coup je comprend mieux que certains se fassent des couilles en or avec le trade

----------


## Orgazmo

> Ah la collection est partagée aussi ? Cool. 
> 
> Edit: dans le genre noob j'ai mis 60lvl avant de découvrir que je pouvais collecter n'importe quelle ressources quelque soit mon métier...Du coup je comprend mieux que certains se fassent des couilles en or avec le trade


N'ai pas honte... J'ai connu quelqu'un sur WOW qui trouvait que son Paladin soignait particulièrement bien... Il a mit 30 niveaux avant de se rendre compte que c’était un prêtre  :tired:

----------


## SetaSensei

> N'est pas honte... J'ai connu quelqu'un sur WOW qui trouvait que son Paladin soignait particulièrement bien... Il a mit 30 niveaux avant de se rendre compte que c’était un prêtre


WoW, 'nuff said.  ::trollface:: 

Je connaissais bien des gens qui cherchaient des épées avec un gros dps en jouant ... Démo.  :tired: 

On a tous eu nos moments de noobitude.

----------


## mimifak1

> Ah la collection est partagée aussi ? Cool. 
> 
> Edit: dans le genre noob j'ai mis 60lvl avant de découvrir que je pouvais collecter n'importe quelle ressources quelque soit mon métier...Du coup je comprend mieux que certains se fassent des couilles en or avec le trade


Oui elle est partagée. Pour la récolte, rien qu'en terme d'xp ça vaut le coup. Après la revente c'est bonus, moi je stocke un peu tout pour mes futur reroll, histoire qu'ils aient de quoi craft.

Par contre la j'ai une question : j'ai cru remarquer que recycler les armures lourdes et les armes ne valait pas le coup, comparé au prix de revente de l'objet au marchand, et le prix de la ressource sur le marché. Je me trompe ou bien ? c'est pareille pour le tissu/cuir ?

 Une autre aussi : si on utilise un plus gros necessaire de recyclage, es ce qu'on loot plus de ressources ?

----------


## Maderone

> Oui elle est partagée. Pour la récolte, rien qu'en terme d'xp ça vaut le coup. Après la revente c'est bonus, moi je stocke un peu tout pour mes futur reroll, histoire qu'ils aient de quoi craft.
> 
> Par contre la j'ai une question : j'ai cru remarquer que recycler les armures lourdes et les armes ne valait pas le coup, comparé au prix de revente de l'objet au marchand, et le prix de la ressource sur le marché. Je me trompe ou bien ? c'est pareille pour le tissu/cuir ?
> 
>  Une autre aussi : si on utilise un plus gros necessaire de recyclage, es ce qu'on loot plus de ressources ?


Bas lvl tu peux te permettre de recycler. Ca te donne des ressources et fait monter ton succès mensuel. Haut lvl si tu n'as toujours pas ton succès tu peux alterner. 50/50, les plus cher à la vente et les autres au recyclage.

----------


## Kiyo

> Il faut savoir aussi que je me suis déjà envoyé des objets par messages, et ils ne sont jamais arrivé.


Tu avais du te tromper de pseudo. J'ai voulu m'envoyer un objet et le courrier n'est même pas parti, j'ai eu un beau message disant en gros que je ne pouvais pas m'envoyer du courrier (pourtant ça fait toujours plaisir de s'écrire à soi même). Donc si ton courrier s'est envoyé c'est que tu as fait le bonheur de quelqu'un  ::):

----------


## Gordor

Bon bin juste pour dire que j'ai fais mes 2 premières instances avec des canards hier soir (flibustache et shrrock (pas certains de l'orthographe  ::):   ))
On est aller nettoyer les cata puis le manoir, bin c'était bien sympa.
On s'est traîné un bon gros boulet et un demi boulet sur les cata, mais on s'est bien marré, on a bien partagé, on s'est organisé, c'était chouette

Hate de refaire ça rapidement (même si ca rapporte trop d'xp a mon gout)

---------- Post added at 12h46 ---------- Previous post was at 12h43 ----------

Petite question concernant les titres: 
A quoi servent-ils si personne ne les voit ?

J'ai un joli titre "guerrier de guilde", que j'ai mis dans ma fiche de perso, mais mes amis me disaient ne pas le voir
Normal ? Option ?
Répondez, maintenant !

----------


## Madvince

> Bas lvl tu peux te permettre de recycler. Ca te donne des ressources et fait monter ton succès mensuel. Haut lvl si tu n'as toujours pas ton succès tu peux alterner. 50/50, les plus cher à la vente et les autres au recyclage.


Et le stuff vert et bleu vous arrivez à le vendre à l'HV , vous ? moi que dalle.

----------


## zakmuk

> Oui elle est partagée. Pour la récolte, rien qu'en terme d'xp ça vaut le coup. Après la revente c'est bonus, moi je stocke un peu tout pour mes futur reroll, histoire qu'ils aient de quoi craft.
> 
> Par contre la j'ai une question : j'ai cru remarquer que recycler les armures lourdes et les armes ne valait pas le coup, comparé au prix de revente de l'objet au marchand, et le prix de la ressource sur le marché. Je me trompe ou bien ? c'est pareille pour le tissu/cuir ?
> 
>  Une autre aussi : si on utilise un plus gros necessaire de recyclage, es ce qu'on loot plus de ressources ?


Tu peux récolter du minerai et du bois pour faire des armes et des armes lourdes donc je ne trouve pas que ça soit rentable à recycler. Par contre, pour le cuir et le tissu, je le fais en général (suivant mes finances) car tu es obligé de farmer les mobs pour en récupérer.

J'utilise toujours le nécessaire de recyclage pas trop cher vu l'état de mes finances  ::|:

----------


## Benounet

> Question con, il reste des places chez les CPC ? Comment on transfère son perso (si c'est encore possible gratuitement) de serveur ?


Pour le transfert, a la connection sur l'ecran des persos y'a un bouton en bas (a droite ou a gauche je sais plus) "choix du monde".

----------


## mimifak1

Oki, merci à tous de vos réponses

----------


## SetaSensei

> Et le stuff vert et bleu vous arrivez à le vendre à l'HV , vous ? moi que dalle.


Je revends ceux où il y a de la demande (tu le vois sur le comptoir dans l'onglet pour vendre).
Sinon, s'il n'y a rien de spé sur l'item (i.e. pas un composant que j'utilise dans mon métier), je le revends. Autrement, je recycle.
Si après recyclage, je choppe une rune (dont je ne veux pas), je la revends à l'HV.

----------


## Maderone

> Et le stuff vert et bleu vous arrivez à le vendre à l'HV , vous ? moi que dalle.


Honnêtement vu comment l'HV est pourri en ce moment je n'y vends plus rien. Je regarde si y'a une demande ouais, sinon je cherche même pas.

----------


## olih

> Bon bin juste pour dire que j'ai fais mes 2 premières instances avec des canards hier soir (flibustache et shrrock (pas certains de l'orthographe   ))
> On est aller nettoyer les cata puis le manoir, bin c'était bien sympa.
> On s'est traîné un bon gros boulet et un demi boulet sur les cata, mais on s'est bien marré, on a bien partagé, on s'est organisé, c'était chouette
> 
> Hate de refaire ça rapidement (même si ca rapporte trop d'xp a mon gout)
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12h46 ---------- Previous post was at 12h43 ----------
> 
> Petite question concernant les titres: 
> ...


Si si, les titres on peut les voir :
- Sélectionner un joueur ayant un titre
- Regarder l'info en haut au milieu (comme quand tu sélectionnes un mob), c'est écrit en tout petit.
*guérisseur de combat*  :Cigare:

----------


## Benounet

Ce que je comprends pas c'est les annonces d'achats en dessous du prix de vente NPC. Ca devrait etre impossible a poser (puisque c'est impossible a vendre).

----------


## Marty

> Merci pour l'info 
> On se tient au courant alors pour essayer de se synchroniser Vendredi soir vers 21h ou un autre moment dans le WE.
> On trouvera bien un 5ième pour compléter l'équipe !


Moi je suis bien partant aussi en total noob.
Mais je ne peux pas vendredi soir par contre.

----------


## Orgazmo

> Moi je suis bien partant aussi en total noob.
> Mais je ne peux pas vendredi soir par contre.


Bah... du coup si on se fait dépuceler Vendredi soir, rien ne nous empêchera de faire profiter la communauté de notre immense maitrise acquise en formation éclaire  :^_^: 

 - Hum... Bon les noobs levez la main ?! ... OK, vous passez devant !!!  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Slurp

> - Hum... Bon les noobs levez la main ?! ... OK, vous passez devant !!!


Tu tiens vraiment à ce qu'on se retrouve en première ligne?  ::ninja::

----------


## Orgazmo

> Tu tiens vraiment à ce qu'on se retrouve en première ligne?


... Ben... En fait comme t'es encore plus noob que moi... j'me disais que... enfin...  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Slurp

> ... Ben... En fait comme t'es encore plus noob que moi... j'me disais que... enfin...


Je dis toujours que je vais finir par te taper... un jour je le ferai!!! (et avec ta carrure de contortioniste tu vas pas faire long feu!)

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> N'ai pas honte... J'ai connu quelqu'un sur WOW qui trouvait que son Paladin soignait particulièrement bien... Il a mit 30 niveaux avant de se rendre compte que c’était un prêtre


Pas mal  ::lol:: 

"J'comprends pas, mon guerrier envoie des boules de feu"

----------


## Wizi

> Ce que je comprends pas c'est les annonces d'achats en dessous du prix de vente NPC. Ca devrait etre impossible a poser (puisque c'est impossible a vendre).


Toutes ces annonces d'achats datent d'avant la mise en place du système empêchant la mise en vente/demande d'achat en dessous du prix de vente aux npc. Ils ont toujours par fait le tri, qui sait peut être pour la prochaine grosse maintenance de l'hôtel des ventes prévue qui a été repoussée à on ne sait quand.

----------


## Gordor

Pour le titre, ca devrait etre plus visible, c'est pas n'importe quoi un titre, ca doit se voir !!

Sinon pour l'HV, les gens ont toujours pas compris que vendre un item 41 copper quand il se vend 40 copper au PNJ, c'est une perte sèche d'argent. Les 15% que retient le comptoir ne sont pas assez clair.

Pour le recyclage, je me suis vite rendu compte que ca ne servait a rien
Recycler un objet pour avoir 2 ressources max, lorsqu'il se vend au PNJ 40 copper ce qui permet d'acheter 5 à 6 ressources, le calcul est vite fait
Donc je ne me pose plus de question, blanc / bleu / vert, vente directe au PNJ. Jaune, je regarde la demande, si ca plafonne a 5 copper au dessus du prix de vente PNJ, je vend PNJ. Si la marge est confortable, je tente.

Depuis que j'applique cette méthode, je n'ai plus trop de problème d'argent, ni de craft. J'achète toutes mes compos a l'HV, et c'est la joie. Quand je manque de sous, je vend 2 ou 3 jaunes de craft a 50 pa, et voila.

----------


## PurpleSkunk

Vrai reconnaît vrai, le monsieur du dessus parle la vérité.

----------


## mimifak1

> ...


Ah ben voila une réponse qu'elle est intéressante. J'avoue ne pas m'être penché plus que ça sur le prix des compo haut lvl. Tu me confirme que c'est pareille pour le cuir/tissu ?
Dans tout les cas merci du retour.

----------


## Kourikargou

> Bah... du coup si on se fait dépuceler Vendredi soir, rien ne nous empêchera de faire profiter la communauté de notre immense maitrise acquise en formation éclaire 
> 
>  - Hum... Bon les noobs levez la main ?! ... OK, vous passez devant !!!


Bah, au pire je passerais ptet par là, toujours prêt à instancer (ça m'fra une première dans l'Mumble)

----------


## Skiant

> Vrai reconnaît vrai, le monsieur du dessus parle la vérité.


Clairement, je perds un temps dingue (et un fric monstre) à recycler alors que je ne devrais même pas m'emmerder.

----------


## Gordor

Pour le cuir tissu, je ne suis pas certains mais je pense que oui. J'ai cru remarqué qu'a une époque le cuir était bien plus cher que le métal, mais la tendance s'est inversé, ça coûte quasiment plus rien.
Pour monter son craft en achetant les compos, il faut un petit pécule de départ (mais pas un truc astronomique, 1 Po) jusqu'a atteindre un palier de recettes "jaune".
Je pense qu'en faisant du craft jaune, y'a moyen de se faire plein de thunes si on prend le temps de regarder ce qui ne se vend pas en grand nombre. Je ne le fais pas parce que je n'ai pas le temps, mais dès que j'ai voulu me refaire un peu suite a une grosse session de craft, j'ai toujours vendu mes 3 ou 4 jaunes avec une marge correcte (20 a 30 pa de compos max, pour une revente entre 40 et 50pa)

[edit] je me suis d'ailleurs équipé de la même façon. Je me fais 3 ou 4 pièces jaunes, ce qui me coute pas mal en compo, et j'en refais 2 ou 3 que je vends, histoire de compenser la perte. Du coup je stagne en thune, mais je me fais plaisir avec mon stuff de goret

----------


## Zepolak

Me reste 15 recyclages à faire pour finir le succès mensuel et après, en effet, je vais proprement revendre tout ça. L'usage n'en vaut pas la chandelle. Le kit de recyclage mystique revient quand même à 30pc l'utilisation (et ça reste pas cher), le calcul est vite fait quand en plus tu perds à chaque recyclage.

----------


## Orgazmo

> Bah, au pire je passerais ptet par là, toujours prêt à instancer (ça m'fra une première dans l'Mumble)


Si t'as pas peur des blagues de merdes... Non parce-que les miennes sont bien hein mais celles de Mr Slurp par contre... Hum Hum  ::ninja::

----------


## Kourikargou

> Si t'as pas peur des blagues de merdes... Non parce-que les miennes sont bien hein mais celles de Mr Slurp par contre... Hum Hum


D'habitude c'est les autres qui ont peur de mes blague en me fuyant comme la peste, même si je fais des efforts  ::'(:

----------


## SetaSensei

Effectivement, pour les compos, ça a l'air plus intéressant ...

*Pour l'instant*.

Je pense que ce système trouvera ses limites quand on fera tous pareil.
Mais d'ici là, profitons-en. :subprimes:

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Bah, au pire je passerais ptet par là, toujours prêt à instancer (ça m'fra une première dans l'Mumble)


Moi aussi je suis prêt à instancier


```
CPCPlayer kourikargou = new CPCPlayer();
```

Mes excuses  ::ninja:: 



> Si t'as pas peur des blagues de merdes... Non parce-que les miennes sont bien hein mais celles de Mr Slurp par contre... Hum Hum


Merci de pas renverser les rôles, ou alors au moins de les équilibrer. Tes blagues sont aussi pourraves que les miennes  :;):

----------


## mimifak1

> *Pour l'instant*. ...profitons-en. :subprimes:


Je propose qu'on achete tous en masse une ressource particulière, on fais flambé les prix, après on est les rois du Canada monde. ::ninja::

----------


## SetaSensei

> Je propose qu'on achete tous en masse une ressource particulière, on fais flambé les prix, après on est les rois du Canada monde.


On a déjà les bretons qui achètent tout le beurre du jeu.  :tired:

----------


## Skiant

> On a déjà les bretons qui achètent tout le beurre du jeu.


Et nous autres toutes les pommes frites, une fois.

----------


## Karnus

> Moi aussi je suis prêt à instancier
> 
> 
> ```
> CPCPlayer kourikargou = new CPCPlayer();
> ```


Alors là. J'applaudis. :^_^:

----------


## Zepolak

On a un gros problème avec des programmeurs nerds sur le forum. 

Maintenant.

kill -11 Karnus "Mr Slurp"

----------


## Orgazmo

> on a un gros problème avec des programmeurs nerds sur le forum. 
> 
> Maintenant.
> 
> Kill -11 karnus "mr slurp"


Dans ta faaaaaace  :^_^: 
En plus il manque une * dans ton code Mr Slurp... Pffff ça compile même pas ton truc  :tired:

----------


## Mr Slurp

> On a un gros problème avec des programmeurs nerds sur le forum. 
> Maintenant.
> kill -11 Karnus "Mr Slurp"


J'ai violé une règle de segmentation du forum? :con:




> Dans ta faaaaaace 
> En plus il manque une * dans ton code Mr Slurp... Pffff ça compile même pas ton truc


J'ai pas dis que c'était du C++, en C# ca marche très bien !

----------


## Alrinach

Salut les canards.

Y a un moyen de tester le jeu gratos ? Genre des pass invité ou quelque chose dans le genre ?

----------


## Zepolak

> Salut les canards.
> 
> Y a un moyen de tester le jeu gratos ? Genre des pass invité ou quelque chose dans le genre ?


Pas à ma connaissance non. (Comme y a pas d'abonnements, y a pas non plus les fameux 'un mois offert le temps que tu deviennes accro'.)

----------


## Alrinach

D'accord, merci.

----------


## Xan

Par contre, vous pouvez répandre la nouvelle autour de vous, grâce à la promo de 15% dont vous fait profiter dlgamer avec le code CPC (non, je ne vous ferais pas l'affront de mettre le lien)

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Et nous autres toutes les pommes frites, une fois.


Bah tu vas pas les acheter plusieurs fois.






Bon ok, temps que je débauche moi...

----------


## Karnus

> kill -11 Karnus "Mr Slurp"


echo "x1:2345:respawn:Karnus" >> /etc/inittab && init q

Bon j’arrête, après c'est comme irl, les gens te regardent bizarrement.

----------


## Maximelene

Ça y est, je pige plus rien  ::(:

----------


## olih

> On a déjà les bretons qui achètent tout le beurre du jeu.


 D'ailleurs ils doivent s'en mordre les doigts, vu les changements/suppression de recettes de la forge mystique.

----------


## trex

Dans Gw2, je vous présentes .... 





Les bots !




 ::|:   ::(: 

---------- Post added at 21h18 ---------- Previous post was at 21h11 ----------




> Pour le titre, ca devrait etre plus visible, c'est pas n'importe quoi un titre, ca doit se voir !!
> 
> Sinon pour l'HV, les gens ont toujours pas compris que vendre un item 41 copper quand il se vend 40 copper au PNJ, c'est une perte sèche d'argent. Les 15% que retient le comptoir ne sont pas assez clair.
> 
> Pour le recyclage, je me suis vite rendu compte que ca ne servait a rien
> Recycler un objet pour avoir 2 ressources max, lorsqu'il se vend au PNJ 40 copper ce qui permet d'acheter 5 à 6 ressources, le calcul est vite fait
> Donc je ne me pose plus de question, blanc / bleu / vert, vente directe au PNJ. Jaune, je regarde la demande, si ca plafonne a 5 copper au dessus du prix de vente PNJ, je vend PNJ. Si la marge est confortable, je tente.
> 
> Depuis que j'applique cette méthode, je n'ai plus trop de problème d'argent, ni de craft. J'achète toutes mes compos a l'HV, et c'est la joie. Quand je manque de sous, je vend 2 ou 3 jaunes de craft a 50 pa, et voila.


Je continue a recycler les tissus / lourd blanc dans l'espoir de choper de l'orichalque / tulle.

----------


## Snydlock

Tiens, vu que ça parlait titres à la page d'avant, y'en a qui savent d'où vient l'étoile que certains ont à côté de leur pseudo ?

----------


## Bielt

Il me semble que ça signifie qu'ils ont exploré le monde à 100%, mais je peux me gourer.

@Karnus : trop lent  ::ninja::

----------


## Karnus

C'est ceux qui ont terminé la map à 100%

----------


## Kourikargou

> Tiens, vu que ça parlait titres à la page d'avant, y'en a qui savent d'où vient l'étoile que certains ont à côté de leur pseudo ?


Ceux qui on ça sont souvent assez fort, c'est tout ce que je sais :D *Grilled*

Enfin bon, je viens de tester le McM, et C'est vraiment génial (même si l'intelligence des ennemis dépasse rarement celle des IA).
Je peut pas profiter des gros combats à cause de mon PC mais du coups j'ai un pote avec le quelle ont fait des opérations furtive en général, on essaie de se trouver des petits groupes de joueurs (1 à 4) et on les stalk jusqu'au bon moment : 3 immobilisation + un voleur et du bon focus et ça passe tout seul !

Petite pensée pour le joueur qui a drop un plan de golem de combat  ::):

----------


## Rhusehus

Pour la question du recyclage, j'insiste sur le fait que recycler le blanc et le bleu pour les items 75+ redeviens intéressant. Les chuttes de tulle et autres Orichalque c'est merveilleux.

Et j'aimerais rajouter que recuperer les runes sur les verts inutiles, notament avec les outils du lion noir, c'est souvent intéressant aussi !  :;):

----------


## Maximelene

Par contre, recycler les objets en cuir est une large perte vu le prix ridicule des morceaux de cuir (et c'est un travailleur du cuir qui vous le dit). Donc recyclez les armures légères et lourdes, et vendez les intermédiaires  :;):

----------


## F4t4LisS

Le craft, j'étais positif jusque 375, maintenant je déprime. C'est possible d'atteindre 400 sans farmer 2 mois ?

----------


## Zepolak

> Le craft, j'étais positif jusque 375, maintenant je déprime. C'est possible d'atteindre 400 sans farmer 2 mois ?


Toi t'es bijoutier !

----------


## Orgazmo

Est-ce qu'il y a un moyen précis pour trouver du cuir et du tissu autre que de recycler des items ou dépenser des fortunes à l'HV ? Je trouve que pour des matières premières c'est assez galère d'en trouver suffisamment...

----------


## Skiant

> Le craft, j'étais positif jusque 375, maintenant je déprime. C'est possible d'atteindre 400 sans farmer 2 mois ?


Ouais, en achetant sur le Comptoir.

----------


## Drayke

> Est-ce qu'il y a un moyen précis pour trouver du cuir et du tissu autre que de recycler des items ou dépenser des fortunes à l'HV ? Je trouve que pour des matières premières c'est assez galère d'en trouver suffisamment...


A part avoir de la chance dans les petits sacs droppés, je vois pas non. 

Mais si quelqu'un a une réponse intéressante à fournir, je suis preneur vu que ça m'ennuie à tel point que j'envisage de boycotter systématiquement tout craft à base de tissu  :tired:

----------


## Vonslead

Les 25 derniers niveaux avec les recettes qui s'achètent avec le karma et un peu de PO, ça se fait relativement vite.

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Est-ce qu'il y a un moyen précis pour trouver du cuir et du tissu autre que de recycler des items ou dépenser des fortunes à l'HV ? Je trouve que pour des matières premières c'est assez galère d'en trouver suffisamment...


Des fois j'ai l'impression que c'est assez général à beaucoup de métier.

OK pour les armes et armures (les autres je sais pas trop), le cuivre/metal & co, ça se pioche facilement lors de l'explo du monde, mais par contre quand on commence à avoir besoin de plein de petit machin à la pelle (flacons de sang, totem, ecailles & co) pour faire les insignes/inscription de bois divers et variée, c'est tout aussi galère de réunir les item sois même.

Sinon dans un registre tout autre : 
Avec orgazmo, lors de notre conquête du monde, on a observé un truc qui nous semble être un bug, mais j'aimerai savoir si d'autres personnes l'ont vu. Cela concerne le petit point bleu indiquant ses coéquipiers. Selon la zone du monde dans laquelle on se trouve, si notre coéquipier est loin de nous, le point bleu se place par défaut en plein milieu de la zone courante, et pour le coup ça devient super galère pour se retrouver. D'autres ont vu le même phénomène, ont des explications rationnelles?

----------


## PurpleSkunk

Oui alors sinon y'a le topic du craft aussi hein.

----------


## Gordor

> Des fois j'ai l'impression que c'est assez général à beaucoup de métier.
> 
> OK pour les armes et armures (les autres je sais pas trop), le cuivre/metal & co, ça se pioche facilement lors de l'explo du monde, mais par contre quand on commence à avoir besoin de plein de petit machin à la pelle (flacons de sang, totem, ecailles & co) pour faire les insignes/inscription de bois divers et variée, c'est tout aussi galère de réunir les item sois même.
> 
> Sinon dans un registre tout autre : 
> Avec orgazmo, lors de notre conquête du monde, on a observé un truc qui nous semble être un bug, mais j'aimerai savoir si d'autres personnes l'ont vu. Cela concerne le petit point bleu indiquant ses coéquipiers. Selon la zone du monde dans laquelle on se trouve, si notre coéquipier est loin de nous, le point bleu se place par défaut en plein milieu de la zone courante, et pour le coup ça devient super galère pour se retrouver. D'autres ont vu le même phénomène, ont des explications rationnelles?


C'est un bug, qu'ils avaient résolu, et qui est revenu.
Quand on est trop loin de son camarade, on ne le voit plus sur la map

----------


## zakmuk

> Le craft, j'étais positif jusque 375, maintenant je déprime. C'est possible d'atteindre 400 sans farmer 2 mois ?


Avec les recettes 375 achetées avec du karma, ça va très vite (mais il est souhaitable de regarder l'AH pour ne pas se ruiner).

----------


## Zepolak

Salut les canards !

J'ai l'impression que ces vieux fourbes d'autres animateurs ont attendu jusqu'à ce que je craque et que je poste ce post. Alors voici le topo.

On est 400, on est beau, on est riche, que dis-je, pétés de thunes, on sent bon le sable chaud et pourtant on est pauvre comme des clochards.

Le coffre de guilde est ridiculement bas. Cela dit, c'est pas comme si on en avait besoin puisque les animateurs & les leads puisent dedans quand le besoin s'en fait sentir (il s'en fera sentir ce week-end encore d'ailleurs). C'est pas comme si on en *avait eu* besoin...

Lors de la dernière réunion mardi soir, on a abordé un paquet de sujets avec l'alliance, notamment le retour, plutôt l'arrivée de Grand Cross sur les Champs de Bataille, ce qui laisse encore moins de guildes sur les territoires frontaliers. Et les capacités de chaque guilde. On n'a eu aucune honte à dire que les CPC sont à l'heure actuelle semi-autonome, parce que c'est un fait. Ça veut dire quoi semi-autonome (sachant qu'il n'y a que 3 guildes qui se considèrent autonome dans la conféd) ? Ben, autonome veut dire : être capable de tenir une map à elle toute seule. Semi-autonome, c'est du coup nécessiter d'avoir au moins une autre guilde semi-autonome en renfort pour gérer la map.

Il manque quoi pour que CPC soit autonome ?

La réponses va couler de sources : imaginons qu'un CPC soit capable de gérer les pickups et qu'à côté les autres CPC font les opérations coup-de-poing plus compliquées ? Hein ! Hein ! Ben voilà.

Il manque donc des commandeurs. Non pas un, parce que mettre la pression sur les épaules d'un pauvre mec de chez nous, c'est pas cool, mais plusieurs commandeurs CPC pour gérer le pickup.

Et là, l'introduction de mon post commence à faire sens. Bref, quelles bons moyens voyez-vous pour remplir un maximum les caisses de la guilde, assez pour pouvoir -mettons nous ça comme objectifs- obtenir 3 bouquins de commandeurs d'ici peu de temps ?

Entre animateurs, on s'est dit que le plus chouette pouvait être de faire des events de guilde genre "CPC : tous aux donjons, gardez les tokens, donnez les sous" plutôt que d'aller 'farmer' les zones 80 auxquelles tout le monde n'a pas accès. Ou une combinaison des deux. Bref, à vos idées, il nous faut des thunes !

----------


## Drayke

> Blah


Ouais, quoique ça pourrait être sympa de compter sur la bonne volonté des membres pour faire une petite donation à froid aussi. Si on s'y met tous, le prix du premier book devrait être modique.

----------


## pechpito

> Ouais, quoique ça pourrait être sympa de compter sur la bonne volonté des membres pour faire une petite donation à froid aussi. Si on s'y met tous, le prix du premier book devrait être modique.


C'est combien un livre de commandeur ?

----------


## Drayke

> C'est combien un livre de commandeur ?


100 po...on est 400...ça peut aller vite si tout le monde s'y met.

----------


## pechpito

> 100 po...on est 400...ça peut aller vite si tout le monde s'y met.


On est toujours 400 même apres le nettoyage ?

+1 PO :D

----------


## Drayke

> On est toujours 400 même apres le nettoyage ?


Même au delà  ::): 

EDIT: Je ferai une donation samedi soir, là il me reste 6 pa  :tired:

----------


## Myron

J'ai pas d'idée révolutionnaire pour enrichir la guilde mais j'ai glissé une pièce d'or dans la tirelire à l'instant même.
Avec un peu de bonne volonté on y arrivera sans problème je pense.

----------


## silence

Personnellement je dépense beaucoup - tout - en skins. Après le set des veilleurs je viens de claquer trois Po dans le skin racial humain T2. Cela pour dire que je serais tres favorable a un farm entre canards pour financer ce projet parce que personellement j'avance assez peu et hesite donc a donner. Aujourd hui seulementd es engins de siege que je loot sur les puzzle contrairement a la release ou l'on croulait sous les Pa inutiles.

----------


## Fredk

Je verserai une obole également - suffit de demander  ::):   Pas encore trouvé la fortune sur le jeu donc j'ai pas vraiment d'idée...

----------


## Mr Slurp

Pour ma part j'ai offert 20pa hier, s'pas grand chose mais pour l'instant j'ai pas de gros moyens.

----------


## SetaSensei

kikifumducul avait proposé d'organiser un défonçage de zone :

On groupe dans une zone (peut importe, mais plus elle est haute, plus c'est intéressant) et on se fait les events tous ensemble.
Ca fait masse karma, de l'argent et surtout on se déplace plus vite (hors TP) et plus facilement qu'en solo. Surtout si on se fait Orr.

----------


## Myron

C'est vrai que çà pourrait être marrant surtout si on délire un peu comme vendredi passé  :;):

----------


## Aubépine

Tiens en parlant de sous, quelqu'un peut m'éclairer sur la vente au comptoir ? (comme ça si je deviens riche je file des sous à la guilde  ::P: )
J'ai vendu des objets. Plus cher que leur valeur marchande + le prix de l'annonce (jusque là tout va bien). Dans la partie bénéfice, ils ne me proposent de réclamer que 13 pc (alors que j'ai vendu pour 68 pc). 
Je me suis demandée si cette partie bénéfice correspondait à la différence entre mon prix de vente et celui obtenu chez les marchands... Mais du coup même en comptant comme ça, je suis censée avoir 24pc de bénef.  ::huh:: 
Et du coup quid du reste du pognon ? Il m'est versé directement et je dois juste réclamer le bénef ? La compagnie du Lion Noir m'entube d'une façon que j'avais pas prévue ?  :tired:

----------


## Mr Slurp

C'est pas parce que tu as mis en vente l'équivalent de 68pc, que tout est partis et que donc tu as récupéré l'intégralité de cette somme. Je pense que les 13pc que tu as reçu correspondent à ce qui a effectivement été vendu (le reste étant encore en vente actuellement, et tu les récupèrera peut être plus tard).... mais j'ai peut être mal compris ce que tu expliques.

----------


## Shura80

> kikifumducul avait proposé d'organiser un défonçage de zone :
> 
> On groupe dans une zone (peut importe, mais plus elle est haute, plus c'est intéressant) et on se fait les events tous ensemble.
> Ca fait masse karma, de l'argent et surtout on se déplace plus vite (hors TP) et plus facilement qu'en solo. Surtout si on se fait Orr.


Un gros lâcher de canards dans une zone ça serait sympa  ::lol:: 
Et effectivement ce serait vite rentable. 

Bon sinon je suis toujours plus ou moins ruiné mais je donnerai ce que je pourrais ce soir.

----------


## Aubépine

> C'est pas parce que tu as mis en vente l'équivalent de 68pc, que tout est partis et que donc tu as récupéré l'intégralité de cette somme. Je pense que les 13pc que tu as reçu correspondent à ce qui a effectivement été vendu (le reste étant encore en vente actuellement, et tu les récupèrera peut être plus tard).... mais j'ai peut être mal compris ce que tu expliques.


Non non, je parlais des ventes qui ont bien été faites, pas de celles en attente.
Mais bon ça à l'air d'être un problème de mise à jour entre les différents onglets, puisque j'ai pas eu de nouvelle vente et que le montant des bénéfices vient subitement d'augmenter. Tout ceci me laisse très perplexe  :tired:

----------


## Sub4

> kikifumducul avait proposé d'organiser un défonçage de zone :
> 
> On groupe dans une zone (peut importe, mais plus elle est haute, plus c'est intéressant) et on se fait les events tous ensemble.
> Ca fait masse karma, de l'argent et surtout on se déplace plus vite (hors TP) et plus facilement qu'en solo. Surtout si on se fait Orr.


Oui, mais ça serai à faire sur un serveur de débordement/autres pour éviter la foule.

----------


## Aldrasha

> kikifumducul avait proposé d'organiser un défonçage de zone :
> 
> On groupe dans une zone (peut importe, mais plus elle est haute, plus c'est intéressant) et on se fait les events tous ensemble.
> Ca fait masse karma, de l'argent et surtout on se déplace plus vite (hors TP) et plus facilement qu'en solo. Surtout si on se fait Orr.


Si il y a du monde motivé pour ça, je serais dispo à partir de 21h je pense.
Si on est plein de monde, on peut rapidement se faire les 3 zones là-bas en bas.

----------


## SetaSensei

> Oui, mais ça serai à faire sur un serveur de débordement/autres pour éviter la foule.


Tout le monde gagne pareil non ?
Les loots / les récompenses.

Bon après il y a le risque de ne pas avoir le temps de tagger tous les mobs, c'est vrai.

---------- Post added at 16h30 ---------- Previous post was at 16h27 ----------




> Si il y a du monde motivé pour ça, je serais dispo à partir de 21h je pense.
> Si on est plein de monde, on peut rapidement se faire les 3 zones là-bas en bas.


Orr serait le plus rentable je pense. Surtout vu la profusion des events.
Par contre je ne serai sûrement pas là à 21h, voire pas de la soirée. Si quelqu'un d'autre se sent d'organiser tout le monde ...

----------


## Xan

Pareil, j'ai de petits moyens mais je suis complètement pour un event de zones. J'ai 50 pa en stock, je peux déja en déposer une vingtaine dans le coffre de guilde

----------


## Aldrasha

> Si quelqu'un d'autre se sent d'organiser tout le monde ...


Je verrais à ma connection, si personne ne s'est motivé pour le faire, je m'en occuperais.

----------


## Lee Tchii

J'suis pas très riche non plus. Mais bon 100 po pour 400 canards, ça fait une contribution de 0.25 po par canard, je dois pouvoir filer ça.
Et je suis disponible largement pour farmer des donjons ou des events et reverser les sous. Mais je suis que lvl 40 :x

----------


## Caf

Ou sont les leader PVE ?  ::ninja:: 

Sinon c'est une super idée, il nous faut un Dress Code de circonstance ! Opération Rothschild : Non de code Gripsou.  :Cigare:

----------


## Drayke

Absent ce soir. Mais tout à fait partant pour samedi soir. 

S'il y en a qui ont raté la fenêtre de tir d'aujourd'hui, je me ferai un plaisir de me joindre à eux.  ::):

----------


## Aldrasha

> Sinon c'est une super idée, il nous faut un Dress Code de circonstance ! Opération Rothschild : Non de code Gripsou.


Ca devient une fixation le dress code !
Ca déborde Irl ? ça donne quoi comme dress code/ nom d'opération pour aujourd'hui ?

----------


## Caf

Toutes les infos sont dans l'autre topic, celui des "Gros Bras".

----------


## Shinpokomon

Ca vous dit un petit défi ?

----------


## SetaSensei

> Ou sont les leader PVE ?


Je suis pas dispo ce soir.  ::(: 
Mais demain soir ça devrait être jouable.

T'as qu'à demander à kiki.  ::ninja::

----------


## Sub4

> Tout le monde gagne pareil non ?
> Les loots / les récompenses.
> 
> Bon après il y a le risque de ne pas avoir le temps de tagger tous les mobs, c'est vrai.


C'est surtout pour avoir une zone presque vierge avec toutes les chaines d'events à faire.
(Genre Grent, Lysa and co... voir les dragons)

----------


## doudou1408

Vu que je viens de balancer le lien sur le chat de guilde , j'me suis dis que ceux qui étaient au boulot ou autre devait en profité également.

J'suis tombé par hasard sur un injecteur MSAA and co , qui vire ce flou dégueulasse présent dans tous les jeux récents et qui permet pas mal de petits tweaks graphiques bien sympathique.

Lien original : http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=368880 , en touchant un peu a tout , y'a moyen d'avoir un rendu bien sympa.

----------


## Maderone

Arf je n'ai pas encore de perso lvl 80... C'est dommage j'aurais bien voulu venir.

----------


## kennyo

> Vu que je viens de balancer le lien sur le chat de guilde , j'me suis dis que ceux qui étaient au boulot ou autre devait en profité également.
> 
> J'suis tombé par hasard sur un injecteur MSAA and co , qui vire ce flou dégueulasse présent dans tous les jeux récents et qui permet pas mal de petits tweaks graphiques bien sympathique.
> 
> Lien original : http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=368880 , en touchant un peu a tout , y'a moyen d'avoir un rendu bien sympa.


Le flou est désactivable dans les options non ? D'ailleurs moi j'le laisse, même si avec un 15" en 1920x tu vois pas trop l'aliasing, ça fait un bon travaille de cache-misère.

Pour en revenir à la récolte, je glisserai 1po dans la banque, et je serais peut être dispo ce soir pour clean les 3 zones d'Orr. En revanche, je crois que run des donjons ça soit pas du tout rentable niveau argent, au pire acheter les runes avec les tokens pour les mettre en vente, mais autrement c'est une perte de temps.

----------


## Zepolak

Ah ben tout l'intérêt est de bouger la guilde pour trouver ze best combine légal pour ramasser le maximum de sous. Parce que 300po, c'est une somme considérable.

----------


## kennyo

Si y a moyen de lister les "dons"/joueur pour pouvoir aller raquer les pauvres qui n'ont rien laché par la suite.  :Cigare: 

50pa/joueur = 2 bouquins, donc normalement _on pourrait_ sortir du week end avec 2 commandants CPC.




> Personnellement je dépense beaucoup - tout - en skins. Après le set des veilleurs je viens de claquer trois Po dans le skin racial humain T2.


On le choppe un peu partout le set veilleur c'est ça ?

----------


## Maderone

Pourquoi 3 tomes déjà ? Enfin pour qui plus exactement ? 
Toi, Zepo, pour commencer j'imagine. 

Et les tomes sont à usages uniques ? Ou on l'active et désactive pour apparaitre sur la carte?

----------


## kennyo

> on l'active et désactive pour apparaitre sur la carte?


Oui.

Faut voir ça comme un investissement dans tous les sens du terme. Avoir des commandants qui savent lead (on reviendra pas sur le beach boy des CBE), ça permet d'optimiser la prise de points.

Et qui dit plus de points, dit % de bonus PvE supplémentaire. Donc on les récupére sur la durée, ses sous.

----------


## Zepolak

> Pourquoi 3 tomes déjà ? Enfin pour qui plus exactement ? 
> Toi, Zepo, pour commencer j'imagine.


La question du qui est beaucoup plus compliqué que la question du comment.
Moi, j'aime bien leader le PU, par contre, j'ai deux gros défauts :
 - horaire de jeu assez faible
 - aucune certitude de garder guerrier comme personnage principal.

Or, le bouquin est lié *au personnage*. Donc faut un mec qui joue beaucoup, qui a trouvé sa classe définitive, qui aime bien les pickups (patience, capacité d'explications, etc...), au minimum. Tu trouveras pas un seul CPC qui va accepter la pression si y a qu'un seul bouquin. Pour ça qu'il en faut plusieurs, pour diluer cette pression.

Bref, j'ai tendance à placer cette question en deuxième position, la décorréler du trouvage des fonds. Au pire du pire, si vraiment on n'arrive pas à trouver de candidats commandeurs, on trouvera bien une façon de faire profiter l'intégralité de la guilde de ces sous. Mais on n'en est pas là.

----------


## kennyo

> Moi, j'aime bien leader le PU, par contre, j'ai deux gros défauts :
>  - horaire de jeu assez faible
>  - aucune certitude de garder guerrier comme personnage principal.


C'est assez éliminatoire comme défauts quand même pour 1 tome à 100po...

----------


## Zepolak

Absolument.

----------


## Shurin

Et en plus il est mauvais.

----------


## Ptit gras

Je pense que le moyen le plus rapide d'amasser des po c'est le 3W. Au niveau 80 c'est impressionnant la rapidité des gains pour un peu que la carte bouge. Apparemment sur les 400 canards ça botte pas la majorité, mais vous pouvez presque voir ça comme du PvE avec des mobs à peine plus intelligents (sauf les rouges).
Les CPC auraient plus de poids sur une carte, les CPC auraient donc plus de chances de racler les autres bus, de prendre les tours, les forts, etc. En fait plus y'a du monde plus la guilde y gagne et plus chaque individu y gagne.
Reste à trouver le cheat pour la queue  ::ninja::

----------


## Zepolak

Euuuuuh... À quelles heures tu joues, Ptit gras ?

Je pense que le 3W n'est vraiment pas le mode de jeu qui rapporte le plus de sous, à l'exception du moment précis où tout se fait capper pour devenir vert.

Ou alors on a des tanches en PvE  ::ninja::

----------


## Hasunay

Question : a quoi sert le tome de commandement ? Sinon ça me dérange pas de participer à la donation je donne 1po si c'est vraiment utile et que j'aime bien nos futur commandant XD

----------


## Drayke

Ca fait une grosse flèche bleue visible depuis la map générale indiquant la position du perso qui l'a activé. Ca permet de rallier facilement les pick-ups qui ne jouent pas de façon coordonnée et n'ont donc que ça comme repère visuel pour trouver et suivre le bus. 

C'est un peu comme pour le joueur de flûte de Hamelin, sauf que le lead est _supposé_ éviter de jeter tout le monde du haut d'une falaise.

----------


## Davbass

Il est l'or monseignor, il est huit or ....



Dispo ce soir pour l'operation _"Folie des grandeurs à or"_. Je donnerai aussi dans le coffre t'a l'heure. Vu que je depense pas trop j'en ai un peut en réserve.

Si tous les 80 donne 1po en gros, ça peut aller vite.

----------


## Hasunay

Ah donc en gros le pauvre canard qui héritera du rôle de commandant se retrouvera avec une foule de pick au cul ? C'est sympa ^^

----------


## Drayke

> Ah donc en gros le pauvre canard qui héritera du rôle de commandant se retrouvera avec une foule de pick au cul ? C'est sympa ^^


Pas de pression quoi  ::ninja::

----------


## lokham

> Je pense que le moyen le plus rapide d'amasser des po *c'est le 3W*. Au niveau 80 c'est impressionnant la rapidité des gains pour un peu que la carte bouge. Apparemment sur les 400 canards ça botte pas la majorité, mais vous pouvez presque voir ça comme du PvE avec des mobs à peine plus intelligents (sauf les rouges).
> Les CPC auraient plus de poids sur une carte, les CPC auraient donc plus de chances de racler les autres bus, de prendre les tours, les forts, etc. En fait plus y'a du monde plus la guilde y gagne et plus chaque individu y gagne.
> Reste à trouver le cheat pour la queue


Le premier problème reste aussi de pouvoir y entrer en 3W. Je pense qu'un message général sur le panneau de guilde du style " vous profitez des avantages d'une grande guilde et de sa puissance de feu, nous avons besoin de commandants en 3W, il faut 300po, si chacun donne entre 30 et 70 Pa au coffre de guilde selon son rythme, nous y arriverons, merci !"

----------


## Shoran

Pas dispo ce soir pour l'opé pve, je serai là demain par contre si vous remettez ca. Je pense par contre être là pour la Canadian DCA cette nuit  ::P:

----------


## Forza Limouzi

Pour ma part je dois pas avoir plus de 30 silvers en poche mais je mettrais l'intégralité de mes gains de la soirée (PVE + 3W) à la banque de guilde pour le commandoton.  :;):

----------


## silence

> On le choppe un peu partout le set veilleur c'est ça ?


Non, le set veilleur s'achète chez les veilleurs et uniquement si tu leur est affilié. Par contre je le trouve très joli.

----------


## olih

Pff désolé pour les canards avec qui je faisais le donjon explo...
Ma connexion vient de lâcher lamentablement. 

Spoiler Alert! 


ça sent le coup de pelleteuse sur la fibre optique de chez free, vu le nombre de dslam qui vient de sauter à l'est de Paris  :tired: 


J'espère que ce n'est pas moi qui ai lancé l'instance et que vous avez pu la finir, surtout que c'était le dernier boss :fear:.



Spoiler Alert! 


Oui je suis sur mon smartphone là  :tired:

----------


## Aubépine

Mon premier donjon  :Emo: 
Bon maintenant faut que je le fasse en mode histoire parce que ces fous m'ont trainée en explo directement  ::lol:: 
Donc si il y a des gens pour le mode histoire demain, je suis là  ::):

----------


## Macagna

Salut, quelq'un a deja essayé de transmuter un skin racial ou faction sur un objet gris intermediaire  avec un alt pour l'obtenir ( ex: avoir un skin  charr en etant silvari avec son main ou veilleur en etant prieuré)? Ça marche?

----------


## olih

> Mon premier donjon 
> Bon maintenant faut que je le fasse en mode histoire parce que ces fous m'ont trainée en explo directement 
> Donc si il y a des gens pour le mode histoire demain, je suis là


Vous avez pu finir le boss ?  :Emo: .
Et quoi, t'as pas aimé le mode explo au lv30 ?
Petite nature  :tired: .

 ::ninja::

----------


## Aubépine

Mais si j'ai aimé, tu vois pas que le lapin il est tout ému ?  :tired: 
Mais je dois quand même le refaire en mode histoire  ::P:

----------


## Aog

:Cigare: ......... ::cry:: ......... :Cigare: ......... ::cry:: ......... :Cigare:  (un tiers de ma fortune, snif, alors je frime à ma mesure)  ::trollface::

----------


## olih

> Mais si j'ai aimé, tu vois pas que le lapin il est tout ému ? 
> Mais je dois quand même le refaire en mode histoire


D'un autre coté, maintenant t'es blindée contre les morts débiles dans les flammes et les pièges, l'acharnement des sépulturiens charognard sur ton cadavre encore chaud et les aoe de folie des nécro.
L'histoire pique un peu moins et les cailloux sont tes amis   ::trollface:: .

----------


## Aog

> les cailloux sont tes amis  .


**chante** "les cailloux sont nos amis, il faut les aimer aussi..."

----------


## Ptit gras

> Euuuuuh... À quelles heures tu joues, Ptit gras ?
> 
> Je pense que le 3W n'est vraiment pas le mode de jeu qui rapporte le plus de sous, à l'exception du moment précis où tout se fait capper pour devenir vert.
> 
> Ou alors on a des tanches en PvE


J'ai déjà fait des sessions sur Eternal battlegrounds qui rapportent 10k karma et 1.5po à l'heure  :Cigare:  Mais EB c'est particulier, et ça faisait suite à des changement rapides pour Brumepierre.

----------


## Kourikargou

> les cailloux sont tes amis  .


Vient de faire l'histoire avec 3 autres canards, les cailloux sont désormais une nouvelle religion au sein de la guilde  ::lol:: 

Bonne soirée à se refaire  :;):

----------


## Shurin

C'était bien sympa cette petite virée
Avec un Zepo qu'il est beau!

Les couleurs officielles de la guilde.

La discipline c'est beau.


Aldrasha dans ces oeuvres.

----------


## Maderone

Jean Naruto Ftw  ::):

----------


## Lee Tchii

Sinon revendre 275 cuivres, ça rapporte autour de 40 pa (je donne des combines de donation pour ceux qui ne gardent pas beaucoup de sous avec eux.)

----------


## SetaSensei

> C'était bien sympa cette petite virée
> Avec un Zepo qu'il est beau!
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/10da...071d36abc5.jpg
> Les couleurs officielles de la guilde.
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/ed10...12f475a580.jpg
> La discipline c'est beau.
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/5662...43eab30e1f.jpg
> 
> Aldrasha dans ces oeuvres.
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/0506...2cba252349.jpg


Elle est belle ma voleuse quand elle est morte.  :Cigare:

----------


## Amoilesmobs

"L'attaque du poulet mort-vivant" avec Scarole Bouquet. Un flim d'horreur qu'il est bien.

----------


## Maderone

Vous pensez que ça serait possible de faire ça chaque semaine ? Outre le fait qu'on se marre bien ça pourrait permettre de rajouter petit à petit les golds manquant tout en s'amusant ensemble une fois par semaine.

----------


## silence

Il est vrai que c'était fort sympathique et plutôt rémunérateur quand on voit qu'on abandonne des chaines d'events à cause des bugs. 
Sans compter que je n'avais plus assez de pioches, pauvre petit mithril à moitié miné.  :Emo: 

Une petite session de ce genre de temps en temps serait une fort bonne idée. Merci pour celle ci.  :;):

----------


## kennyo

Ouaip mais faudrait qu'on prévoit un chemin opti, le scout qui balançait les endroits des events en cours c'était une bonne idée.

Et aussi, choisir un "lead" que tout le monde doit coller, un mec en jaune fluo ou rose. Parce que plus on changeait de map, plus on s'éparpillait un peu partout.

J'ai vu qu'on était légérement au dessus de 50po ce matin quand j'ai déposé mon po avant de partir au taff.

----------


## PurpleSkunk

> Ou sont les leader PVE ?


Presque pas là ce week-end.  :Emo: 




> Si y a moyen de lister les "dons"/joueur pour pouvoir aller raquer les pauvres qui n'ont rien laché par la suite. 
> 
> 50pa/joueur = 2 bouquins, donc normalement _on pourrait_ sortir du week end avec 2 commandants CPC.


Non, car on n'oblige personne à verser.

----------


## kierian

Perso, la faute à personne, et sans vouloir casser l'ambiance, j'ai été plutôt déçu. Si j'ai trouvé l'idée excellente pour renflouer les caisses de la guilde tout en jouant avec plein de canards, au final, le résultat en terme de tunes n'était pas là. (dans mon cas du moins).
Je n'ai fait que 60pa, en vendant toutes les items récoltées et en jouant de 21h30 à 23h30, 60pa, si je me décides à farmer solo 2h pour la guilde, je pense que je fais mieux sans problème. :/ (bien sûr j'ai récolté du karma, mais ce n'était pas le but 1er)




> Et aussi, choisir un "lead" que tout le monde doit coller, un mec en jaune fluo ou rose. Parce que plus on changeait de map, plus on s'éparpillait un peu partout.


Cà, toujours dans mon cas, c'est clairement ce qui a "foiré". Par exemple, sur le rivage maudit j'ai passé plus de temps à essayer de retrouver le bus qu'en events. (je n'étais pas sur mumble faut dire, c'était sans doute une erreur de ma part)

Le problème de base que j'ai rencontré, 1 fois sur 2, je ne suivais pas ceux qu'il fallait,  je voyais un "petit tas" de canards se casser, je suivais comme un mouton en espérant qu'ils rejoindraient le bus, pour finir par m'apercevoir qu'ils se cassaient pour choper du point de comp/pano.

Après, l'ambiance bus de canards est sympa, si vous retentez j'en serais (d'ailleurs si vous retentez n'importe quoi en pve de masse j'en serais), mais comme tu le dis Kennyo, faudra quelques ajustements pour optimiser la chose.




> J'ai vu qu'on était légérement au dessus de 50po ce matin quand j'ai déposé mon po avant de partir au taff.


Cà montera sans doute encore un peu aujourd'hui, certains ne sont pas forcément passé par le coffre de guilde après l'event, et ne se sont pas encore connecté aujourd'hui. (moi par exemple)

----------


## kennyo

Après pour une 1ère grosse sortie, c'était quand même pas trop le bordel connaissant la discipline CPCesque, et l'ambiance était au rendez-vous (le clipping aussi  ::ninja::  ).

Dommage que c'était avant le reset, et que quelques events étaient buggés, sans parler qu'il n'y avait aucun temple à unlock...

----------


## Zepolak

> (je n'étais pas sur mumble faut dire, c'était sans doute une erreur de ma part)


Fatalement, je pense que c'est ça. En fait, comme la quasi totalité des gens étaient sur mumble, les décisions d'où est-ce qu'on se retrouve une fois que ça s'était un peu dispersé, c'étiat sur mumble.

Je ne doute pas une seconde que tu as dû grave en chier des bulles pour suivre le groupe - et vu la vitesse à laquelle les boss descendaient, si tu suivais pas trop le groupe, les machins étaient déjà massacrés. 

C'était idiot tout plein, du bonheur, ça a pas duré si longtemps et pourtant j'ai récolté 1po80, je ne pensais pas que ça pouvait monter "aussi vite". On a passé quoi ? 1 heure et demi ?

----------


## kennyo

On gagnera du temps la prochaine fois, faudra se rasembler à 20h50 et on part à 21h. Ceux en "retard", prendrons le bus au passage via les POI/TP linkés sur le chat guilde comme ça s'est fait tout au long de la soirée.

----------


## GudulePremier

> Perso, la faute à personne, et sans vouloir casser l'ambiance, j'ai été plutôt déçu. Si j'ai trouvé l'idée excellente pour renflouer les caisses de la guilde tout en jouant avec plein de canards, au final, le résultat en terme de tunes n'était pas là. (dans mon cas du moins).
> Je n'ai fait que 60pa, en vendant toutes les items récoltées et en jouant de 21h30 à 23h30, 60pa, si je me décides à farmer solo 2h pour la guilde, je pense que je fais mieux sans problème. :/ (bien sûr j'ai récolté du karma, mais ce n'était pas le but 1er)


Comme toi je n'ai pu mettre que moisn d'1po à la fin, 2 soucis majeure à ça : je n'avais pas de stuff MF (je vais remédier à ça pour au moins trouver un gold quand même plûtot que du blanc) et jouant ranger arc long/arc court niveau sort de zone c'est assez limité donc je n'avais pas masse de cadavre à la fin des events contrairement à certains visiblement. Mais le but 1er était de s'amuser (en fait c'est dans ce but que je joue à GW2...) et l'objectif était atteint, et je suis partant pour une prochaine session si ça se remet en place!

En tout cas un grand merci à ceux qui nous ont guidé dans la zone (j'ai pas retenu les pseudos) et qui nous ont fait découvrir les spots de mithril riche et d'orichalques :D

Maok.

----------


## kierian

> Fatalement, je pense que c'est ça. En fait, comme la quasi totalité des gens étaient sur mumble, les décisions d'où est-ce qu'on se retrouve une fois que ça s'était un peu dispersé, c'étiat sur mumble.
> 
> Je ne doute pas une seconde que tu as dû grave en chier des bulles pour suivre le groupe - et vu la vitesse à laquelle les boss descendaient, si tu suivais pas trop le groupe, les machins étaient déjà massacrés.


Ah bah voilà ! Et vi, j'arrivais trop souvent après la fête ! ^^
Je serais sur le mumble la prochaine fois donc.

----------


## Shurin

> Comme toi je n'ai pu mettre que moisn d'1po à la fin, 2 soucis majeure à ça : je n'avais pas de stuff MF (je vais remédier à ça pour au moins trouver un gold quand même plûtot que du blanc) et jouant ranger arc long/arc court niveau sort de zone c'est assez limité donc je n'avais pas masse de cadavre à la fin des events contrairement à certains visiblement. Mais le but 1er était de s'amuser (en fait c'est dans ce but que je joue à GW2...) et l'objectif était atteint, et je suis partant pour une prochaine session si ça se remet en place!
> 
> En tout cas un grand merci à ceux qui nous ont guidé dans la zone (j'ai pas retenu les pseudos) et qui nous ont fait découvrir les spots de mithril riche et d'orichalques :D
> 
> Maok.


 Arc court/Hache et tu vas voir si tu touche pas tous les mobs!

----------


## Nessou

Je me suis éclaté moi hier soir en tout cas, c'était bien marrant, et pas si mal pour une première fois !

----------


## Metalink

Et c'est pour ce genre d'event que je suis deg' de pas être dans la guilde  ::sad:: 
Dire que je suis sur un autre server pour des potes qui jouent même plus  :tired:

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Vient de faire l'histoire avec 3 autres canards, les cailloux sont désormais une nouvelle religion au sein de la guilde 
> Bonne soirée à se refaire 
> http://choualbox.com/Img/angry-caill...loux-itgVF.jpg


Encore merci à toi pour nous avoir supporté pendant cette tournante promenade dans le mode histoire. Pour Orgazmo et moi même c'était notre toute première instance et je dois dire que le défleurage fut.... une douloureuse histoire. Nous nous sommes retrouvé à 4 Canards (LordWorm, KouriKourga, Orgazmo et moi même donc) et 1 PU. Au début on partait confiant, mais à chaque pas un peu plus dans les profondeur, Kouri nous faisait une révélation pas vraiment en engageant sur ce qui nous attendais pour la suite... minant peu à peu le moral des troupes, mais augmentant de façon exponentiel les crises de rires nerveuses sur le mumble. Mais malgré tout ça, on s'est marré d'un bout à l'autre et c'est ça qu'est bon!!  ::lol:: 

A refaire avec plaisir. (nous reste encore le mode explo... mais je crois qu'on va patienter encore un peu  ::unsure::  )

----------


## GudulePremier

> Arc court/Hache et tu vas voir si tu touche pas tous les mobs!


Tiens j'en profite (je fais une petite entorse au règlement, vu que c'est pas le topic template  ::ninja:: ) mais du coup si tu joue arc court/hache tu joue puissance/condition non? Parceque ça m’embête un peu de stuff condi (je suis plus stuff puissance/préci/critique actuellement) vu qu'en McM (enfin quand j'arrive a rentrer) j'aime bien la portée de l'arc long du haut des remparts. 
Ou tu pense qu'une spe Puissance/Condi/Préci soit jouable (plus flexible pour alterner hache/arc long suivant les situations)?
Répons en MP si tu veut pour éviter de déborder ici  :;):

----------


## Aubépine

> Encore merci à toi pour nous avoir supporté pendant cette tournante promenade dans le mode histoire. Pour Orgazmo et moi même c'était notre toute première instance et je dois dire que le défleurage fut.... une douloureuse histoire. Nous nous sommes retrouvé à 4 Canards (LordWorm, KouriKourga, Orgazmo et moi même donc) et 1 PU. Au début on partait confiant, mais à chaque pas un peu plus dans les profondeur, Kouri nous faisait une révélation pas vraiment en engageant sur ce qui nous attendais pour la suite... minant peu à peu le moral des troupes, mais augmentant de façon exponentiel les crises de rires nerveuses sur le mumble. Mais malgré tout ça, on s'est marré d'un bout à l'autre et c'est ça qu'est bon!! 
> 
> A refaire avec plaisir. (nous reste encore le mode explo... mais je crois qu'on va patienter encore un peu  )


Si vous voulez le refaire en mode histoire je suis preneuse !

----------


## Marty

> Si vous voulez le refaire en mode histoire je suis preneuse !


On est deux !

----------


## Shurin

> Tiens j'en profite (je fais une petite entorse au règlement, vu que c'est pas le topic template ) mais du coup si tu joue arc court/hache tu joue puissance/condition non? Parceque ça m’embête un peu de stuff condi (je suis plus stuff puissance/préci/critique actuellement) vu qu'en McM (enfin quand j'arrive a rentrer) j'aime bien la portée de l'arc long du haut des remparts. 
> Ou tu pense qu'une spe Puissance/Condi/Préci soit jouable (plus flexible pour alterner hache/arc long suivant les situations)?
> Répons en MP si tu veut pour éviter de déborder ici


Je sais si ça peut intéresser d'autres rôdeurs et comme il n'y a pas de topics dédiés (pan, dans les genoux!) je vais poster ici.

Je suis partis au début vers l'arc long et donc puissance/pré/crit puis j'ai (re)découvert l'arc court en me mettant au sPvP et en voyant qu'il était très dur de garder la distance avec toutes ces saloperies de voleurs/guerriers.
Je me suis donc orienté en sPvP sur un stuff puissance/condition avec l'arc court qui permet d'empoissonner/gérer le corps à corps (avec les 3 dernières comp) et la hache/torche qui permet de taper plein de cibles avec des conditions qui vont bien aussi.
A noter que le stuff sPvP est restreint à ce mode de jeu et que tu peux donc jouer puissance/condition là bas et tout autre chose en PvE/McM.

En McM j'alterne entre l'arc long (défense/attaque de remparts) et l'arc court(quand on croise un bus/rentre dans un fort) en gardant toujours hache/cor pour pouvoir booster le groupe et taper sans rentrer au cac.
Pareil en PvE avec un stuff moitié MF et moitié puissance/pré/crit (je pense que je vais pas tarder à passer full MF pour me faire du fric).

Au final je garde l'arc long quand je sais que l'ennemi n'arrivera pas jusqu'à moi et je prend l'arc court quand je dois bouger un minimum.
Pour le deuxième set je ne prends plus que la hache qui permet de taper plein de cibles avec saignement et qui ne t'oblige pas à aller au cac comme avec l'épée.
Pour la seconde main, je prend le cor pour jouer en groupe (McM) et la torche en sPvP (ça pique fort quand tu as augmenté tes conditions).

Pour l'instant j'ai rien trouvé de mieux que arc court/hache pour taguer rapidement un maximum de mob.

Après si tu joue puissance/préci/critique et que ça te plait, tu devrais peut-être essayer arc long/espadon, c'est assez sympa je pense avec un bon stuff.

----------


## Maximelene

Jouer puissance/conditions, c'est dans le cas de "vrais" combats, qui durent. Dans des events à farmer où les mobs meurent en 3 secondes, garde ton stuff puissance, de toute façon tu n'auras même pas le temps de poser tes conditions.

----------


## olih

> Si vous voulez le refaire en mode histoire je suis preneuse !





> On est deux !


 Au pire, création d'une randonnée pédestre, "Les catacombes d'Ascalon, ses grottes, ses lacs et ses fantômes cailloux".

----------


## LordWorm

> A refaire avec plaisir. (nous reste encore le mode explo... mais je crois qu'on va patienter encore un peu  )


Quand vous voulez, c'était bien fun tout ça  ::P:

----------


## mikelion

YAOUUUUUUH §
 J'ai reçu mon exemplaire du guide GW2 commandé sur Amazon !
Plus de 500 pages de bonheur à lire au coin du feu quand il fera froid, au taff, ou en voiture !


C'est la fête !

----------


## Tigrius

Des grands moments hier... 

Entre le PVE : 

"Allez les gars on saute du bateau ! Ah... y'a pas d'au dessous de le bateau !"

*Sproutch ! Sproutch et Resproutch !*

Lemming's Powa ! 

Et le RvR : 

"Bon à 5 on les enfonces..."

5... 4... 3... 2... 1... 

*SBAM !*

Comment enfoncer un bus avec une twingo ! 


IL manque plus que la photos de groupes en faite.  ::O:

----------


## Madvince

> YAOUUUUUUH §
>  J'ai reçu mon exemplaire du guide GW2 commandé sur Amazon !
> Plus de 500 pages de bonheur à lire au coin du feu quand il fera froid, au taff, ou en voiture !


Et , j'en suis sur,  au moins 70 % du contenu du guide que tu connais déjà depuis que tu joues , non ?
Franchement mis à par pour la collection, je ne vois pas l'intérêt de ces guides.

----------


## Nessou

Surtout qu'un guide sur un MMO c'est vite dépassé à cause des MàJs.

----------


## mikelion

> Et , j'en suis sur,  au moins 70 % du contenu du guide que tu connais déjà depuis que tu joues , non ?
> Franchement mis à par pour la collection, je ne vois pas l'intérêt de ces guides.



Je le sais très bien, mais ça me fait de la lecture, et j'aime bien lire.

----------


## Anita Spade

> Plus de 500 pages de bonheur à lire au coin du feu quand il fera froid, au taff, ou *en voiture* !


Je n'aimerais pas te croiser sur la route.

----------


## Zepolak

> Et le RvR : 
> 
> "Bon à 5 on les enfonces..."
> 
> 5... 4... 3... 2... 1... 
> 
> *SBAM !*


Quand je vois comment les CPC, on se packent tous bien derrière une porte proprement et tout, tout le monde lançant les buffs pendant le décompte, ça fait bien plaisir waw  ::): 

Reste plus qu'à faire ça joliment en rase campagne !

----------


## Maximelene

> Et , j'en suis sur,  au moins 70 % du contenu du guide que tu connais déjà depuis que tu joues , non ?
> Franchement mis à par pour la collection, je ne vois pas l'intérêt de ces guides.


J'ai personnellement le guide COLLECTOR ! Pourquoi ? Juste pour la collection, justement  ::P: 

Petite review perso, justement, pour ceux qui seraient intéressés.

*Le livre*
Je ne sais pas ce qu'il en est de l'édition normale, mais la collector est divinement belle, avec l'illustration noir/rouge de Varian Logan. Un joli truc à exposer.

Niveau contenu, le livre démarre par 4 pages de lexique, enchaîne sur la présentation des races, puis 14 pages d'histoire, allant de la création du monde à la séparation de Destiny's Edge, parfait pour les néophytes !

Pas mal de généralités sur le jeu, ensuite, à nouveau idéales pour les néophytes. En effet, près de 90 pages expliquent l'intégralité du jeu, de la comparaison MMO/ jeu solo aux donjons en passant par les aptitudes.

Les sections classes, elles, détaillent chaque compétence et arbre d'aptitudes, et donnent quelques conseils à peine utiles concernant leur utilisation, ainsi que d emini guides de jeu PvE/PvP.

Un bestiaire qui sert à rien.

Une section PvP avec des astuces, et même les cartes du WvW (enfin, de une seule des cartes de brdure, pas malin vu que les noms diffèrent...).

Enfin, un détail des zones, avec chaque coeur... jusqu'au niveau 40/45, après vous avez juste droit à une map de la zone, démerdez vous, faut pas déconner !

Pis les cartes des donjons.

Bref, un guide sympa pour les néophytes, les vrais, qui y apprendront une tonne de trucs géniaux.
Pour les autres, ça dépendra si vous êtes ou non collectionneur.

----------


## Morbo

J'essairai de mettre ma petite contribution dans le coffre de guilde quand j'aurai le temps de me connecter (mais elle sera toute petiote je n'ai qu'une pauvre rodeuse lvl 18).

Par contre la discussion sur les rodeur m'interesse, j'avoue avoir du mal à trouver la combinaison d'arme qui me convient. En ce moment je suis avec l'arc long mais j'ai l'impression qu'il n'ai pas toujours évident de profiter du bonus de dégat à distance donc ça perd un peu de son interêt, je vais peut-être tenter l'arc court qui a l'air sympa aussi. En seconde combinaison je suis en ce moment avec hache et cor mais je n'ai pas l'impression d'être très efficace avec, peut-être remplacer le cor par une torche. Faut que je tente.

Vous me conseillez pour claquer mes points d'aptitude? J'avais commencé à mettre dans la branche qui augmente la précision et dégat critique mais si je passe à l'arc court ça devient peut-être moins pertinent comme choix.

----------


## doudou1408

Vu que ça intéresse pas mal de monde , je met en link mes settings du tweak visuel posté auparavant ( rappel : http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=368880 )

Attention , j'ai des goûts assez spéciaux , et le rendu peux influer suivant les écrans etc ...SweetFX_settings.txt

----------


## Maderone

Mouhaha la tonnelle du crépuscule en mode exploration. Du bonheur en barre, et des barres dans la gueule surtout. C'était vraiment fun et difficile. Odrhann a d'ailleurs failli lâcher l'affaire. Il nous a fait une "fail" déco mais il devait avoir honte de son comportement et est revenu  ::ninja::  . 

Les donjons sont clairement plus intéressant en mode exploration, ça me botte. C'est un plaisir de les refaire. Guild Wars 2, un jeu où même le farm est intéressant. Seta, MacFlanc, je compte sur vous pour trouver 2 autres voleurs pour nos prochaines sorties  ::ninja::

----------


## froon

::sad:: Voila je suis enfin level 30 et ceci est mon deuxième post qui,si tout va bien va pouvoir me permettre de réintégrer la guilde dont j'ai été scandaleusement viré pour des raisons de  non envoi de mp  prouvant la réalité de mon existence...(boulot toussa....) J'ai envie de jouer a guild wars 2 et j'ai envie d'y jouer avec les gens qui lisent la même littérature que moi,a savoir ce torchon de CPC.Donc ceci est un ultimatum: ou alors on me réintègre ou alors je brule mon pc et je m’achètes une console de jeu et je lis télé7 jours.........
merde alors....suis énérvé...  :B):

----------


## Zepolak

> Voila je suis enfin level 30 et ceci est mon deuxième post qui,si tout va bien va pouvoir me permettre de réintégrer la guilde dont j'ai été scandaleusement viré pour des raisons de  non envoi de mp  prouvant la réalité de mon existence...(boulot toussa....) J'ai envie de jouer a guild wars 2 et j'ai envie d'y jouer avec les gens qui lisent la même littérature que moi,a savoir ce torchon de CPC.Donc ceci est un ultimatum: ou alors on me réintègre ou alors je brule mon pc et je m’achètes une console de jeu et je lis télé7 jours.........
> merde alors....suis énérvé...


Je t'encourage à lire le premier post où la procédure pour se faire ré-intégrer est décrite.

Après... Lire ce topic et les 2-3 autres topacs associés, ça aide pour participer aux events débiles de guilde. Donc en soi, ça a du sens que les gens qui ne lisent pas du tout le forum ne fassent pas non plus partie de la guilde - ils s'en excluent eux-même (même si on essaye de faire passer les plus gros events par message de guilde).

----------


## froon

cool, pour lire les messages de guilde je pense  qu'il faut être ingame dans la guilde...Je lis tous les jours le forum,j'y participe pas vu que j'ai rien a raconter a propos des débilités de guilde comme tu dis;;;mais merci pour ton aide...

----------


## Morbo

::cry:: 
Pas le temps de jouer en ce moment. Dur! C'est pourtant pratique le canal de guilde! Avec ça je peux embêter plusieurs dizaines de personnes en même temps!

----------


## pechpito

dites, je cotise à la banque de guilde, j'ai droit à une défiscalisation ?

----------


## Kharon

Coinz les canards, juste pour vous prévenir pour cause de déménagement (dans le Nord ...) je vais être Away From Internet, et donc GW2 pendant quelques jours (j’espère), parce que oui monsieur, moi je suis un canard confirmé !

----------


## azruqh

> dites, je cotise à la banque de guilde, j'ai droit à une défiscalisation ?


Tûtûtût, fini les niches ! T'as qu'à investir dans les Dôm'tômes !  ::|:

----------


## Xolo

Bon, on va être clair, pour le moment le 3W de mon côté c'est mort...je pourrais me connecter surement la semaine prochaine mais pour des périodes d'1H/1h30 pas plus.  :Emo: 

Du coup je pourrais participer au canardage Orresque, ce qui me permettra d'alimenter aussi la caisse commune CPC. 

Je surveilles le fofo et dès qu'une fenêtre d'une grosse heure s'ouvre de mon côté je participerais au session PvE !  :;):

----------


## Kami93

Vous faites quoi en Orr exactement ? Vous farmez ?

Bon je crois que je vais laisser mon Elé un peu de côté...c'est vraiment trop pourri en PvP , hier en RvRvR je me baladais et je tombe sur un mec un rodeur qui me défonce les doigts dans le nez :/ Et une autre fois je tombe sur un envouteur que j'ai failli défoncé et j'ai aggro des coyotes qui m'ont laminé (qui l'ont laminé 10 secondes plus tard car je l'avais presque terminé...) Bref difficile de s'en sortir vraiment seul.

----------


## Xolo

> Vous faites quoi en Orr exactement ? Vous farmez ?


De ce que j'ai lu/compris ouais.

Sinon Erykah Badu  :B):

----------


## Alchimist

Quelqu’un sait s’il y a une zone dans ces endroits là ? J’ai bientôt fini le succès _déjà vu, déjà fait_, il me manque 2 zones en Kryte, une à Orr, et 2 à Maguuma.

----------


## Maderone

> Vous faites quoi en Orr exactement ? Vous farmez ?
> 
> Bon je crois que je vais laisser mon Elé un peu de côté...c'est vraiment trop pourri en PvP , hier en RvRvR je me baladais et je tombe sur un mec un rodeur qui me défonce les doigts dans le nez :/ Et une autre fois je tombe sur un envouteur que j'ai failli défoncé et j'ai aggro des coyotes qui m'ont laminé (qui l'ont laminé 10 secondes plus tard car je l'avais presque terminé...) Bref difficile de s'en sortir vraiment seul.


En Orr qu'est-ce qu'on fait ? Hum... On roule sur tous les événements tel un train inarrêtable. On est tellement nombreux que même les mobs font du clipping. J'ai pris 5 lvl dans les 2h d'event qu'on a fait. Y'a pas vraiment de challenge. On est tous ensemble, on se marre, on passe un bon moment. Faut être sur mumble, parce que sinon c'est pas terrible.

Et pour L'élem vs Ranger :

----------


## Rhusehus

Et pour le farm a Orr, ya une date habituelle ou vous lancez ça à l'arrache ?

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Les canards font ce qu'ils veulent quand ils le veulent. A vous/nous de lancer le mouvement et les invitations. Rien de fixe pour le moment. Continuez d'ailleurs d'annoncer les évènements de gros boss sur le chan de guilde, c'est excellent si on est dispo et pas trop loin.  :;): 
Mais bon, disons que le vendredi soir en prime time c'est pas bête. 
Le match de la semaine est (en général  ::ninja:: ) déjà gagné et notre présence ou pas en RvR pendant la soirée n'y changera rien avant le reset de 2h du mat'.
Pour le moment en tout cas.
Donc pas de rdv fixe mais un rdv informel qui pourrait devenir habituel.

----------


## Maximelene

> Quelqu’un sait s’il y a une zone dans ces endroits là ? J’ai bientôt fini le succès _déjà vu, déjà fait_, il me manque 2 zones en Kryte, une à Orr, et 2 à Maguuma.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/214...1fd28d0fc0.jpg http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/008...0702094cf0.jpg


Non pour les deux.

Personnellement, il ne me manque que une, UNE putain de zone à Maguuma pour avoir tout exploré. J'ai passé plus d'une heure hier à faire de la comparaison de cartes, et je ne la trouve pas.

Sinon, petite astuce pour une zone à Maguuma : http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/File:Aurorasremains.png  :;): 

---------- Post added at 15h32 ---------- Previous post was at 15h13 ----------

Malukah (aka réverb-girl, elle avait fait des covers sur Skyrim, et au moins un morceau sur Mass Effect) et deux autres demoiselles que je ne connais pas, nous font une cover de Fear Not This Night :

----------


## Kami93

> En Orr qu'est-ce qu'on fait ? Hum... On roule sur tous les événements tel un train inarrêtable. On est tellement nombreux que même les mobs font du clipping. J'ai pris 5 lvl dans les 2h d'event qu'on a fait. Y'a pas vraiment de challenge. On est tous ensemble, on se marre, on passe un bon moment. Faut être sur mumble, parce que sinon c'est pas terrible.
> 
> Et pour L'élem vs Ranger :


Yep déjà vu dans le topic RvR.

----------


## Tigrius

Hop Hop ! 

Je poste vite zef deux petits topic pour ceux que les combos intéresses : 

>> Les différentes combos possibles
>> Un petit outil pour savoir quelles combos vous pouvez faire seul ou à deux

Et oui on apprend maintenant qu'un Ingé peut rendre Fufu un petit groupe tout seule par exemple : Zone de combo fumée + Coup de grâce explosion ou encore filer 3 stack de pouvoir aux alliés proche (soit 105 de puissance et d'altération ce qui n'est pas rien) avec une zone de lumière et une explosion. 

Voilà je vous laisse explorer tout ça  :B):

----------


## Maderone

> Non pour les deux.
> 
> Personnellement, il ne me manque que une, UNE putain de zone à Maguuma pour avoir tout exploré. J'ai passé plus d'une heure hier à faire de la comparaison de cartes, et je ne la trouve pas.


Par contre il faut faire attention, parce que les zones ne sont pas forcément "marquées" par un endroit flouté sur la map. Il m'est arrivé plusieurs fois de découvrir des zones à l'intérieur de zone "net". Du moins je gagnais de l'expérience en marchant dans ces zones net, c'est donc que je devais découvrir quelque chose en passant par cet endroit spécifique. C'est pour ça que faire vraiment les recoins de ce qu'on a déjà exploré peut être utile je pense.

----------


## Maximelene

> Par contre il faut faire attention, parce que les zones ne sont pas forcément "marquées" par un endroit flouté sur la map. Il m'est arrivé plusieurs fois de découvrir des zones à l'intérieur de zone "net". Du moins je gagnais de l'expérience en marchant dans ces zones net, c'est donc que je devais découvrir quelque chose en passant par cet endroit spécifique. C'est pour ça que faire vraiment les recoins de ce qu'on a déjà exploré peut être utile je pense.


C'est vrai. Par contre, toutes les zones à découvrir sont normalement marquées par un nom, visible sur la carte, et permettant de comparer (en comptant).

Enfin, normalement quoi. J'ai compté chaque zone 5 fois, et n'ai pas trouvé la partie qui me manque... c'est rageant, surtout sachant que je n'ai eu aucun mal à finir toutes les autres zones (l'entraînement de Guild Wars 1 ?  ::P: ).

Sinon il ne me manque que deux points de compétence, évidemment buggués, pour avoir mon étoile, aussi...

----------


## Skiant

En plus Kami, à part des classes très spécifiques avec un build très spécifique, le W3 c'est vraiment pas fait pour soloter, hein.

----------


## Maderone

> Yep déjà vu dans le topic RvR.


D'accord,  ::): .
D'ailleurs ton histoire me rappelle la mienne... Je me suis battu comme un acharné contre un rodeur dans la nature sauvages. On s'est fait agro par tous les mobs du coin. J'ai fini par tomber à terre, mais il n'a pas pu me finir parce qu'il se faisait défoncer par les ours, je me suis relevé, je l'ai mis à terre, puis les ours m'ont mis à terre, puis il s'est relevé, il a couru en agressant tous les mobs en passant, qui quand ils perdaient l'agro revenaient sur moi (vu que j'étais dans le passage de retour)... Finalement après deux minutes à me tp/fufu rez à moitié, je suis mort  ::XD:: 





> Par contre, toutes les zones à découvrir sont normalement marquées par un nom, visible sur la carte, et permettant de comparer (en comptant).


Donc il ne te reste plus qu'à faire tous les recoins pour chercher le plus petits endroits qui te manque  :^_^: . Bonne chance... Toute façon, t'as l'expérience de GW1  ::P:

----------


## Caf

> Les canards font ce qu'ils veulent quand ils le veulent. A vous/nous de lancer le mouvement et les invitations. Rien de fixe pour le moment. Continuez d'ailleurs d'annoncer les évènements de gros boss sur le chan de guilde, c'est excellent si on est dispo et pas trop loin. 
> Mais bon, disons que le vendredi soir en prime time c'est pas bête. 
> Le match de la semaine est (en général ) déjà gagné et notre présence ou pas en RvR pendant la soirée n'y changera rien avant le reset de 2h du mat'.
> Pour le moment en tout cas.
> Donc pas de rdv fixe mais un rdv informel qui pourrait devenir habituel.


Je pense aussi que ça serait le meilleur moment pour effectuer cet event, le vendredi soir avant le reset ! Tous sapé avec le dress code de circonstance.  :Cigare:

----------


## Maximelene

> Donc il ne te reste plus qu'à faire tous les recoins pour chercher le plus petits endroits qui te manque . Bonne chance... Toute façon, t'as l'expérience de GW1


Mais c'est ce que j'ai fait hier  :Emo:

----------


## Kami93

> En plus Kami, à part des classes très spécifiques avec un build très spécifique, le W3 c'est vraiment pas fait pour soloter, hein.


Nan mais je sais on se met pas à MMORPG pour soloter et d'autant plus quand on part en W3, là je rejoignais le bus avec une catapulte fraichement achetée en fait, ça m'a vraiment blasé de me faire niquer aussi facilement. J'ai ragequité et tant pis pour la cata qui n'est jamais arrivé au front  ::P:

----------


## Alchimist

> C'est vrai. Par contre, toutes les zones à découvrir sont normalement marquées par un nom, visible sur la carte, et permettant de comparer (en comptant).
> 
> Enfin, normalement quoi. J'ai compté chaque zone 5 fois, et n'ai pas trouvé la partie qui me manque... c'est rageant, surtout sachant que je n'ai eu aucun mal à finir toutes les autres zones (l'entraînement de Guild Wars 1 ? ).
> 
> Sinon il ne me manque que deux points de compétence, évidemment buggués, pour avoir mon étoile, aussi...


Même situation maintenant. Je me suis aidé de ça.

----------


## Maximelene

> Même situation maintenant. Je me suis aidé de ça.


J'ai tout exploré maintenant, tu mérites un gros bisou ! =3

Plus que mes deux points de skill buggués, du coup !

(c'était Cubular Falls qui me manquait, au nord ouest du Mont Maesltrom, une zone avec une entrée de 80cm de large, qui est aussi un jumping puzzle, et que je vais donc m'empresser de finir !).

----------


## Alchimist

> J'ai tout exploré maintenant, tu mérites un gros bisou ! =3
> 
> Plus que mes deux points de skill buggués, du coup !
> 
> (c'était Cubular Falls qui me manquait, au nord ouest du Mont Maesltrom, une zone avec une entrée de 80cm de large, qui est aussi un jumping puzzle, et que je vais donc m'empresser de finir !).


Il est bien fun, celui-là.  ::P: 
Bon, demain je me prépare à comparer toutes les cartes de la zone Maguuma.  ::lol::

----------


## trex

Oui je pense qu'il ne faut se préoccuper à gratter toutes les carte une fois seulement tous les Jumping Puzzle fait (on a une liste dans les succès).
La plupart des zones non encore découverte sont les jumping puzzle.

----------


## Anonyme221030

Mon client plante systématiquement au 3e ou 4e chargement de carte, ça vous le fait aussi?

----------


## Nielle

Gné

me suis fait éjecté de la guilde parce que j'ai pas pu jouer depuis 1 semaine..

----------


## Maximelene

> Gné
> 
> me suis fait éjecté de la guilde parce que j'ai pas pu jouer depuis 1 semaine..


Si tu t'es fait éjecter de la guilde, c'est que tu étais Caneton. Il y a eu un délai de deux semaines pendant lequel tu as pu demander à repasser Canard avant le kick *et* les gens ont été kickés il y a déjà plus d'une semaine.

Donc si tu t'es fait kicker, c'est que tu n'as pas lu le forum pendant, disons, 3 bonnes semaines, auquel cas... qu'est-ce que tu fous dans la guilde du forum ?!

----------


## Nielle

Non j'avais pas le rang de caneton, j'ai fais tout ce qui fallait faire.

Ou alors une fausse manie de ma part?

----------


## Maximelene

Ah, ben dans ce cas c'est possible (et dans ce cas pardonne mon agressivité gratuite  ::P: ).

----------


## Ptit gras

Il y a des gens qui n'apparaissaient pas la guilde aujourd'hui apparemment. Peut être un simple bug.

----------


## Caf

> Ah, ben dans ce cas c'est possible (et dans ce cas pardonne mon agressivité gratuite ).


C'est pas comme si il avait posté plus de 2400 messages sur ce forum.  ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

Ah bah Kennyo (je sais plus le pseudo exact ^^) avait aussi ce problème, il s'est même exclamé sur le chan de guilde : "wtf ! Je ne fais plus parti de la guilde" ... Allez comprendre  :^_^:

----------


## Lee Tchii

Il avait un parchemin en main à utiliser pour la guilde, et on lui répondait qu'il ne représentait aucune guilde.
J'étais en combat et je n'ai pas pu lui dire que c'était peut-être parce qu'il était en dépassement.
J'ai eu le même soucis.

PS : Magnifique le morceau. Dommage que la chanteuse aie le même défaut que beaucoup de professionnels, à savoir une inspiration trop bruyante. Mais sublime à part ça.

----------


## Say hello

Zepo il fait des roleplay bizarres sur le chan guilde.  :tired:

----------


## Anita Spade

> Zepo il fait des roleplay bizarres sur le chan guilde.


 Bizarres comment?

----------


## Say hello

Ils se fait du transgenre profond sous couvert de rolistique.  :tired: 

En plus une conversation en /w avec un canard m'a lancé dans l'achat de bouquins d'occaz.
Ah bah c'est la faute de Lee Tchi en fait, je vois de voir sa signature.

Ce jeu va me coûter cher.

----------


## Canarrhes

Il y aura peut-être une MàJ pour corriger les bug de certains boss de Donjons, tels que Magg: https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/foru...ficulty/290398

Ils parlent aussi de nerf.  ::):

----------


## Zepolak

Non mais si on peut gratter un ou deux exotiques en se faisant passer pour une fille, je signe tout de suite  ::ninja:: 
En plus, c'est pas comme si la moitié des skins d'armure lourde, pour les jambières, n'étaient pas de toute façon des espèces de robes. C'était très seyant sur Ronald  ::ninja::

----------


## SetaSensei

> Non mais si on peut gratter un ou deux exotiques en se faisant passer pour une fille, je signe tout de suite 
> En plus, c'est pas comme si la moitié des skins d'armure lourde, pour les jambières, n'étaient pas de toute façon des espèces de robes. C'était très seyant sur Ronald


Je me disais bien que j'avais croisé Thalia dans la ville humaine.  :tired:

----------


## Thorkel

> J'essairai de mettre ma petite contribution dans le coffre de guilde quand j'aurai le temps de me connecter (mais elle sera toute petiote je n'ai qu'une pauvre rodeuse lvl 18).
> 
> Par contre la discussion sur les rodeur m'interesse, j'avoue avoir du mal à trouver la combinaison d'arme qui me convient. En ce moment je suis avec l'arc long mais j'ai l'impression qu'il n'ai pas toujours évident de profiter du bonus de dégat à distance donc ça perd un peu de son interêt, je vais peut-être tenter l'arc court qui a l'air sympa aussi. En seconde combinaison je suis en ce moment avec hache et cor mais je n'ai pas l'impression d'être très efficace avec, peut-être remplacer le cor par une torche. Faut que je tente.
> 
> Vous me conseillez pour claquer mes points d'aptitude? J'avais commencé à mettre dans la branche qui augmente la précision et dégat critique mais si je passe à l'arc court ça devient peut-être moins pertinent comme choix.


Perso je teste un peu tout avec ma R, en ce moment c'est un peu kamikaze powa mais ca marche pas mal. En gros arc long et switch espadon à deux mains (me souviens plus du nom exact), l'idée étant de ramasser un groupe de deux/trois mob, utiliser la 3 de l'espadon pour se TP sur l'un d'entre eux, poser les pièges au milieu du groupe (vipères + feu, éventuellement l'élite des lianes si il y a un vétéran dans le tas), donner quelques baffes à l'espadon, quand ca devient critique on recule, switch à l'arc, barrage, comp 3 si un te suit (celle qui envoie valser à perpete un amoureux trop collant).....en général ca passe tout seul

Bon sur des gens comme les jotuns faut se méfier de l'approche au CAC avec les interrupt mais sinon par groupe de 2/3 de même niveau ca se fait bien (je joue avec l'ours en général, et j'a imis les points en alté, domptage et puissance...enfin la première quoi)

Après j'ai test l'arc court avec switch épée/torche...mais ca c'est si t'aimes faire cramer tout le monde  :;):

----------


## Aldrasha

> Non mais si on peut gratter un ou deux exotiques en se faisant passer pour une fille, je signe tout de suite


Non mais faut arrêter avec les légendes urbaines là.
Si c'était le cas, je serais en exotique de la tête aux pieds déjà.

----------


## Zepolak

Sinon pour mes camarardes guerriers qui s'interrogent sur le guerrier en 3W, par la force des choses, je suis en train de jouer plus souvent avec l'arc que le fusil (et toujours epée/cor en switch). (Il paraît que l'espadon est bien pour aller vite donc ce sera peut-être ma quatrième arme).
La raison est qu'en prime-time, on se retrouve chez CPC à être vraiment au coeur du combat de grosse troupe. 
Le fusil est génial contre les cibles isolées ou les petits groupes que tu vois et où tu sélectionnes la cible qui va recevoir la vollée (où tu grignotes les forces ennemis en les butant un par un). Mais même avec les balles perçantes, l'arc fonctionne mieux en combat de masse. Rien que parce qu'il génère des petits cercles rouges qui font reculer l'ennemi (sans parler de la fête à l'insigne).

----------


## Shura80

> Sinon pour mes camarardes guerriers qui s'interrogent sur le guerrier en 3W, par la force des choses, je suis en train de jouer plus souvent avec l'arc que le fusil (et toujours epée/cor en switch). (Il paraît que l'espadon est bien pour aller vite donc ce sera peut-être ma quatrième arme).
> La raison est qu'en prime-time, on se retrouve chez CPC à être vraiment au coeur du combat de grosse troupe. 
> Le fusil est génial contre les cibles isolées ou les petits groupes que tu vois et où tu sélectionnes la cible qui va recevoir la vollée (où tu grignotes les forces ennemis en les butant un par un). Mais même avec les balles perçantes, l'arc fonctionne mieux en combat de masse. Rien que parce qu'il génère des petits cercles rouges qui font reculer l'ennemi (sans parler de la fête à l'insigne).


Ton avis tombe pile au bon moment Zepo !
J'ai reroll un petit war (enfin petit, façon de parler c'est un Charr quand même  ::P: ) et je me posais la question du fusil ou de l'arc. Hier j'ai fait un peu de RvR et le fusil depuis des remparts c'est pas mal mais ça reste effectivement du mono-cible.

Je testerai donc l'arc ce soir si je viens en RvR ce soir.

----------


## Zepolak

> Je testerai donc l'arc ce soir si je viens en RvR ce soir.


Par contre, faut du coup prendre le trait qui augmente la portée de l'arc. Il change tout. Bref, c'est pas un secret, à jouer avec 3 armes (je garde les balles perçantes, ultimes en 10v10), on dilue encore l'efficacité pur au profit d'une meilleure adaptabilité à la situation.

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Ah bah c'est la faute de Lee Tchi en fait, je vois de voir sa signature.


Pour une fois que je n'ai pas une mémoire de poisson rouge ... Et en plus, c'est du pas de bol, une coïncidence qui m'a amené à te parler de ça.
Ceci dit, le "che"r dépendra de la série que tu comptes acheter. L'originale ou l'extension ?

Et qui est mon fan mystérieux ?  ::'(:

----------


## Say hello

> Pour une fois que je n'ai pas une mémoire de poisson rouge ... Et en plus, c'est du pas de bol, une coïncidence qui m'a amené à te parler de ça.
> Ceci dit, le "che"r dépendra de la série que tu comptes acheter. L'originale ou l'extension ?


L'original.

Puis plus tard Last Order.  ::ninja:: 
Mais déjà commencer par l'original, ça va être plus dur à trouver que LO qui est en réédition déjà.
(Et j'espère même pas trouver la version en 6 tomes)





> Et qui est mon fan mystérieux ?


C'est quoi d'ailleurs cet onglet de fan ?

----------


## Shura80

> Par contre, faut du coup prendre le trait qui augmente la portée de l'arc. Il change tout. Bref, c'est pas un secret, à jouer avec 3 armes (je garde les balles perçantes, ultimes en 10v10), on dilue encore l'efficacité pur au profit d'une meilleure adaptabilité à la situation.


C'est certain que se disperser peut nuire à l'efficacité mais l'adaptabilité en RvR compense largement à mon avis.
Et puis bon, je suis en phase de test du war moi donc autant tester de suite et voir ce qui me convient le mieux.

----------


## Drayke

> C'est quoi d'ailleurs cet onglet de fan ?


Ce sont les gens qui t'ont friendlisté sans que tu ne leur accordes la réciproque. Le terme de fan est légèrement réducteur d'ailleurs.

----------


## Gordor

Et sinon la prochaine sortie PVE "ramasse des sous" en guilde est prévue pour quand ? vu qu'a priori j'ai loupé la première  ::'(:

----------


## kennyo

> Ah bah Kennyo (je sais plus le pseudo exact ^^) avait aussi ce problème, il s'est même exclamé sur le chan de guilde : "wtf ! Je ne fais plus parti de la guilde" ... Allez comprendre


Exact, je voyais les [CPC] en jaune, etc. Et d'un coup, en plein aprem' (sans déco ni rien), je voyais plus les joueurs de la guilde en jaune, je pouvais toujours parler dans le /g et voir le /g d'ailleurs. Mais autrement, j'avais plus de guilde...  :Emo:

----------


## Aldrasha

> Et sinon la prochaine sortie PVE "ramasse des sous" en guilde est prévue pour quand ? vu qu'a priori j'ai loupé la première


Je ne sais pas où en est rendu le trésor de la guilde, mais ça serait pas mal d'arriver à acheter un bouquin pour vendredi prochain non ?
Dans ce cas, on pourrait envisager un CommanderThon pour la fin de semaine (jeudi/vendredi).

----------


## Zepolak

On devrait même essayer d'en envisager 2 ou 3 cette semaine. Mais toutes les idées sont les bienvenues. Et surtout une personne, n'importe qui, qui lance le truc, n'importe quoi !

----------


## Aldrasha

Je veux bien m'y atteler ce soir, voir demain aussi.
Par contre pas avant 21h.

Fin de semaine ça sera plus tendu pour moi.

----------


## Say hello

Avoues tu fais ça uniquement pour les exo.  ::trollface::

----------


## Orgazmo

*Compte rendu de mission n°1 :*

Bonjour les Canards,

Aujourd’hui je vous dicte ces mots depuis mon lit d’hôpital-botanique, au centre de photosynthèse-intensive du Bosquet où une gentille jardinière s’est proposée pour vous retranscrire cette histoire étant moi-même dans l’incapacité d’écrire.

L’histoire commence donc un soir de fin de semaine, motivé comme jamais, nous commençons les préparatifs au vu de l’expédition ayant pris forme ici même sur le forum : la première instance de Tyrie enfin à notre porté… les Catacombes d'Ascalon ; j’en ai la sève qui bouillonne et les pétales qui frémissent !!! Enfin une aventure digne de moi, je vais prouver ma valeur et montrer au monde que je ne suis pas une simple fougère dans un potager !

Nous arrivons Mr Slurp, KouriKourga et moi-même sur les lieux, en attente des retardataires. A ce moment là je n’avais pas conscience que ces personnes nous offraient finalement un sympathique moment de répit :




> - Void Etoile : Et si on entrait pour voir ? Hein ? Qu’est-ce qui se passe si on entre tous les 3 en attendant les autres ?
>  - KouriKourga : Bah… On meure !


Que toutes les abeilles me butinent, j’étais  loin d’imaginer me faire rattraper aussi vite par la dure réalité du monde de Tyrie. Les Catacombes d'Ascalon, la toute première instance pour les jeunes pousse et accompagné par un vétéran qui plus est… Ça aurait du être simple, un genre de rite initiatique, rien de plus qu’un cheminement vers un but : des catacombes qui nous faut explorer afin d’y exorciser les lieux par la force et repartir joyeusement avec le magot ! Le plan semblait parfait…

A l’arrivé de LordWorm, nous décidons de nous rendre prestement à l’intérieur en embarquant au passage une jeune et charmante humaine qui passait par là… Une certaine « Baboir » il me semble ; je vous présente mes excuses pour cette imprécisions et celles qui vont suivre, résultante logique aux récentes et nombreuses lésions au bulbe dont je souffre.

Comme nous pouvions-nous y attendre en lisant le titre, les lieux sont plutôt lugubres et étrangement il y a un gentil réparateur à l’entrée… Lors de l’attaque du premier esprit qui hante les lieux, j’ai tout de suite compris son utilité. Ce fût une sacrée déculottée ! Mais l’ignorance de mon feuillage restait à défraichir et pas le temps de se laisser ramollir la tige que ni une ni deux nous voilà reparti au combat !!!

Arrivé au premier virage et au bout de la Nième défaite, nous avons constaté que par évidence il nous fallait un plan un peu plus structuré… Alors que les rires nerveux s’installent petit à petit sur mumble, un brillant stratège s’est doucement mis en place, consistant à toujours cibler le même esprit afin de l’emporter avec nous et de rendre ainsi notre retour moins difficile…… et….. et sacrement cher ! Je n’aurais jamais imaginé qu’un commerce puisse être aussi rentable dans un tel lieu : ce réparateur est un génie si vous voulez mon avis !

Cette technique avait pourtant une faille, et non des moindre… Elle est en effet très adaptée aux esprits lambda mais pas à leurs chefs qui profitent eux aussi d’une technique assez particulière : celle de se régénérer entièrement pendant que l’on revient de chez le réparateur, avec les poches de plus en plus vide et angoissé par la possibilité de ressortir d’ici avec un gros découvert sur notre compte en banque ; c’est alors que le vil chef des esprits en profite pour nous en faire voir de plus belles !!! 

Par tous les vents, mes pauvres feuilles en tombent plus vite que prévu en ces temps d’automne… Mais une lueur d’espoir s’installe entre les rires : il suffit que l’un d’entre nous au moins reste près de lui pour l’empêcher de s’appliquer des bandages en lui cognant sur la tête… Ce qui nous a conduits doucement à installer dans la douleur une sorte de roulement jusqu'à la capitulation de ce dernier… Oui c’est ça : nous les avons eu à l’usure, et alors ?!

Bizarrement, on finit par s’habituer à la position horizontale qui nous donne une vision panoramique des choses. Sinon comment aurions nous pu découvrir l’arme ultime de Tyrie ? Équipements rare et exotique, Sceaux de puissance, Armes aiguisées, Compétences accrues… Tout cela n’est finalement rien face à cette arme !!! Qui aurait pu croire une telle chose ? Qui aurait pu se douter qu’il suffisait d’un gros caillou chacun pour s’en sortir ? Cette découverte était une floraison !!! Nous avons alors mis au point la savante et salvatrice danse de la lapidation jusqu’à ce que mort s’en suive… Bon c’est un peu barbare je vous l’accorde… Mais certainement moins que la greffe d’écorce qui m’attend en sale de bouture cette après-midi  ::cry:: 

Grâce aux quelques objets trouvé dans les coffres repartis aux 4 coins des catacombes et sauvagement gardés par les esprits qui hantent ces lieux, nous avons eu de quoi improviser béquilles, brancards et engrais afin de nous trainer en dehors de ce cauchemar… Ce qui me fait dire que pour garder de tels objets, ces esprits devaient être de vraies pingres de leur vivant ! Le total couvrant à peine le prix des réparations… Heureusement que je bénéficie d’une bonne mutuelle chez Botanique !!!  ::wub:: 

Void Etoile

----------


## Aldrasha

> Avoues tu fais ça uniquement pour les exo.


Ouais, d'ailleurs je n'ai toujours rien reçu de ta part.
Tu seras gentil de m'envoyer ta contribution comme tous tes petits copains canards.

----------


## Azzal

Yo les coins! Suis en train de DL le jeu (un pote me prête son compte). J'ai joué à Wow pas mal d'années mais j'ai arrêté y'a  bien 2 3 ans maintenant. Là du coup après les retours assez positifs j'me suis dis que j'testerais bien ce GW2.

J'suis plutot PVE à la base et le PVP m'a jamais plus emballé que ça (ok ma seule expérience c'est WOW donc en terme de PVP c'est pas la joie, j'le concède  ::P: ), donc du coup j'voulais savoir si le PVE était tout de même intéressant sur GW2 ou si l'effort a principalement été fait sur le PVP.


Sinon j'matte les classes et j'me tate, l'envouteur a l'air vraiment sympa, le nécro aussi. C'est quoi le plus sympa à jouer?  :Emo:

----------


## Say hello

> Ouais, d'ailleurs je n'ai toujours rien reçu de ta part.
> Tu seras gentil de m'envoyer ta contribution comme tous tes petits copains canards.


Je peux pas, mon perso le plus haut lvl est lvl 56 donc j'ai pas d'exo.
Par contre je peux t'envoyer des teintures, ça pourrait te servir.  ::trollface::

----------


## gmwakana

Du haut de mon level 17 je ne peux malheureusement pas encore participer à vos Raids CommanderThon...

Des idées pour les "bas level" ?

----------


## Caf

> Non mais faut arrêter avec les légendes urbaines là.
> Si c'était le cas, je serais en exotique de la tête aux pieds déjà.


Je suis maintenant 5/6 set exo. (Nianianiaaa)  :Cigare:

----------


## Raymonde

Ton niveau n'est pas automatiquement augmenté quand tu rejoins le McM ?

----------


## Caf

> Du haut de mon level 17 je ne peux malheureusement pas encore participer à vos Raids CommanderThon...
> 
> Des idées pour les "bas level" ?


Tu sera directement uppé au lvl 80, mais la différence se fera sentir sur les skill et le stuff bien évidemment.
Tu le sens passer quand tu tombe sur un mec full exo quoi.  ::ninja::

----------


## gmwakana

Si c'est à moi que tu réponds Raymonde je parle des Raids PVE pour ramasser de l'argent pour la guilde  ::): 

Edit: du coup je vois la réponse de Caf donc je me dis que je n'ai pas été assez clair  ::(: 

Je parlais donc bien de ramasser l'argent pour la guilde   :;):

----------


## Shura80

> Tu sera directement uppé au lvl 80, mais la différence se fera sentir sur les skill et le stuff bien évidemment.
> Tu le sens passer quand tu tombe sur un mec full exo quoi.


Tu le sens clairement passer mais ça ne m'a pas empêché de faire du kill avec mon war lvl 2  ::P: 
Par contre en 1v1...  ::ninja::

----------


## mikelion

J'ai joué avec mon voleur lvl4 en mcm ce matin, et c'est vrai qu'en 1 vs 1 c'est même pas la peine. Mais on peut jouer quand même, j'ai joué une demi heure avec le groupe de Caféïne et on a pu butter du Dolyak et cap des camps de ravitaillements.

----------


## Aldrasha

> Je suis maintenant 5/6 set exo. (Nianianiaaa)


Tkt mon grand, je suis pas loin  :;):

----------


## Zepolak

Très très sympathique l'histoire d'Orgazmo. J'aime beaucoup le soin apporté aux périphrases saladières.

----------


## Benounet

> Si c'est à moi que tu réponds Raymonde je parle des Raids PVE pour ramasser de l'argent pour la guilde 
> 
> Edit: du coup je vois la réponse de Caf donc je me dis que je n'ai pas été assez clair 
> 
> Je parlais donc bien de ramasser l'argent pour la guilde


Non mais level 17, ne te sens pas concerne par les collectes de guilde. Ca va te freiner dans ton evolution, c'est tout.
Meme si l'intention est appreciee.

----------


## Orgazmo

> Très très sympathique l'histoire d'Orgazmo. J'aime beaucoup le soin apporté aux périphrases saladières.


Merci beaucoup  ::):  J'ai laissé parler le coté bourgeonnant de l'écorce :D

----------


## gmwakana

> Non mais level 17, ne te sens pas concerne par les collectes de guilde. Ca va te freiner dans ton evolution, c'est tout.
> Meme si l'intention est appreciee.


Ouki.
Je proposai car vu que toutes les actions dans GW2 rapporte de l'xp, si vous aviez eu une solution de farm efficace ça ne m'aurait pas empêché de progresser  ::): 

Pour le McM je confirme que l'on peut y rentrer sans problème, en restant dans un groupe ça passe largement mais dès que l'on est seul on ne tient pas longtemps...

----------


## Steidd

Ouai, un grand bravo pour ton post Orgazmo! 

Après, le manque de stuff se fait sentir en RvR mais n'empêche clairement pas de s'amuser! (Surtout pour les maso  ::P: )

----------


## Lee Tchii

J'ai toujours pas reçu UN exotique, moi ! Ca ne va pas du tout du tout !
Sinon Orgazmo, faudra que je t'amène faire des donjons. Je ne sais pas si c'est le coté full canards, mais on a pas eu tant de mal.
Enfin, je crois, en même temps, j'étais derrière à jeter des sorts, et je ne suis morte que deux fois (une fois en fuyant, merci le skill de reculer avec des flammes, pratique au bord d'une falaise, et une fois avec les amants maudits).

----------


## Myron

Faut faire entendre ta voix fluette sur le mumble pour en profiter. Surtout à l'heure ou l'autre débile demande si on est "doux"  ::P:

----------


## Maderone

> J'ai toujours pas reçu UN exotique, moi ! Ca ne va pas du tout du tout !
> Sinon Orgazmo, faudra que je t'amène faire des donjons. Je ne sais pas si c'est le coté full canards, mais on a pas eu tant de mal.
> Enfin, je crois, en même temps, j'étais derrière à jeter des sorts, et je ne suis morte que deux fois (une fois en fuyant, merci le skill de reculer avec des flammes, pratique au bord d'une falaise, et une fois avec les amants maudits).


Bah la première fois qu'on fait Ascalon en mode histoire, ça change quand même de ce dont on a l'habitude en fait. C'est très dur au début, mais après on commence à connaitre et savoir quoi faire. Donc t'en fais pas Orgazmo, ça ira un peu mieux avec le temps, quoi que les explos des donjon suivant, sont plutôt hardcore mais rien d'impossible, même pour une team avec 3 voleur !

----------


## Orgazmo

> Ouai, un grand bravo pour ton post Orgazmo!


Merci il fallait bien vous faire profiter de cette aventure  :;): 




> Sinon Orgazmo, faudra que je t'amène faire des donjons. Je ne sais pas si c'est le coté full canards, mais on a pas eu tant de mal.
> Enfin, je crois, en même temps, j'étais derrière à jeter des sorts, et je ne suis morte que deux fois (une fois en fuyant, merci le skill de reculer avec des flammes, pratique au bord d'une falaise, et une fois avec les amants maudits).


Avec grand plaisir  ::wub:: 
Après je ne sais pas s'il y a une différence entre le mode histoire et le mode exploration, et si oui dans quelles proportions... Et puis c’était notre première instance dans GW2 pour certain, je pense que ça joue aussi... hein... ça joue un peu non ?  ::unsure::  ... si...  ::wacko:: ...




> Bah la première fois qu'on fait Ascalon en mode histoire, ça change quand même de ce dont on a l'habitude en fait. C'est très dur au début, mais après on commence à connaitre et savoir quoi faire. Donc t'en fais pas Orgazmo, ça ira un peu mieux avec le temps, quoi que les explos des donjon suivant, sont plutôt hardcore mais rien d'impossible, même pour une team avec 3 voleur !


Merci ça me rassure un ti peu  ::):

----------


## SetaSensei

> Bah la première fois qu'on fait Ascalon en mode histoire, ça change quand même de ce dont on a l'habitude en fait. C'est très dur au début, mais après on commence à connaitre et savoir quoi faire. Donc t'en fais pas Orgazmo, ça ira un peu mieux avec le temps, quoi que les explos des donjon suivant, sont plutôt hardcore mais rien d'impossible, même pour une team avec 3 voleur !


 :Cigare: 

On n'était pas optis, mais au moins, on était motivés. Si le bug des insignes est bel et bien corrigé, je referai bien des opérations suicide "On connait pas la strat. On fonce, on verra" le plus souvent possible.

----------


## Say hello

Tu paieras les réparations pour les collègues ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Myron

Bah faut avouer que le plus marrant c'est quand même d'essayer de trouver la strat soi même.

----------


## SetaSensei

> Bah faut avouer que le plus marrant c'est quand même d'essayer de trouver la strat soi même.


Carrément !

Trouver l'angle mort pour le premier boss, c'était un sacré challenge. Une fois qu'on a trouvé où se placer, ça allait tout de suite beaucoup mieux. Bon on mourrait quand même comme des merdes mais au moins on se l'est fait.  ::ninja:: 

C'est sûr que ça prend du temps et de l'argent, mais c'est beaucoup plus gratifiant quand t'y arrives comme un grand.

----------


## Say hello

Ouai mais faut avoir initialement de quoi assurer financièrement.  ::P:

----------


## SetaSensei

Go farm, noube.

lol noraj.  ::ninja::

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Après je ne sais pas s'il y a une différence entre le mode histoire et le mode exploration, et si oui dans quelles proportions... Et puis c’était notre première instance dans GW2 pour certain, je pense que ça joue aussi... hein... ça joue un peu non ?  ... si... ...


Les mobs ont 5 niveaux de plus, je te laisse imaginer le massacre. Je pense qu'un full canards avec mumble c'est toujours plus efficace qu'un demi canard.
En tout cas, sur ME, ya pas photo.

----------


## Ptit gras

Avec un élèm, même en full exotique 80 on peut pas 1v1 dans le 3W  :Cigare:

----------


## Kl4w

Bordel ça fait peur cette description (très sympa au demeurant) du sieur Orgazmo.
Et dire que je vais devoir la faire aussi  ::): 

Sinon, quelqu'un a des liens vers des builds ou des descriptions un poil détaillées (voir des formules mathématiques à la limite) sur l’envoûteur ?
J'ai cherché un peu ce weekend et j'ai rien trouvé de vraiment concluant (bon ok, j'ai pas non plus passé 2h à chercher). Du coup pour le moment j'ai tendance à placer mes points un poil au pif et niveau stuff, bah je prends ce qui traine. En phase de pex on s'en fout un peu, mais quand même, je préférerais savoir ce que je fais, même si mon temps de jeu me permettra pas forcément d'être ultra-opti !

----------


## k4rmah

Bonsoir à tous,

Je viens de débuter GW2 et en même temps mon tout  premier MMO.
Pas de bol je me suis mis sur Fort Ranik sans réfléchir à ma première connection, mais j'aimerai jouer avec des vilains petits canards et un pote qui y squat.
Manque de bol, encore, votre serv est complet. Pensez-vous que j'ai une chance de le voir à nouveau ouvert ou encore pas de bol je vais jouer seul tout à un MMO?

PS: Quid du changement de serveur? Payant ou non? J'ai lu du oui et du non.

----------


## Zepolak

Parfois le serveur passe en élevé donc tu peux rejoindre à ce moment-là. Migration non payante jusqu'à nouvel ordre.

----------


## Siscka

Gratuit mais une fois toutes les 24h.

----------


## k4rmah

C'est bon! Changé! A moi le bonheur de jouer avec des gens bons

----------


## gnouman

Gratuit mais le serveur est pas mal plein tente vers le matin ou en après midi plus de chance

----------


## Anonyme221030

Y a trop de monde sur Vizunah, y a 2h d'attente pour rentrer en 3W  ::wacko:: 

Du coup j'ai testé le PvP et c'est franchement sympa. Déjà le fait de partir full level/skills/stuff c'est un gros point positif par rapport au 3W où seul le level est amélioré. Les cartes ont l'air assez variées, bon après j'ai fait 4 parties donc on verra sur le long terme.

----------


## Maderone

> Go farm, noube.
> 
> lol noraj.


J'approuve totalement ! 

Et puis honnêtement, je préfère m'amuser dans un donjon, quitte à perdre 10 pa, que de rouler sur tout le monde en mode nobrain/nofun tout ça pour gagner de la thune. Mais bon, je sais que c'est difficile de se débarasser de cette idée que les mmos n'ont rien d'amusant,bien que, tout a changé avec GW2. 

Sujet à part, je propose de virer Sven Porte Poisse de la guilde !  ::(:  
Déjà pour le mauvais goût dont il a fait preuve en créant son gardien humain. 
Mais en plus parce qu'il nous à lâchement abandonné devant le boss du donjon de la fournaise... Alors qu'il avait lancé l'instance ! Résultat, le canard remplaçant n'a jamais pu nous rejoindre. 
Et puis bon, il passe son temps à rouler des pelles a sa barbe, couché sur le sol... Donc c'est pas une grande perte !

----------


## Zepolak

> Du coup j'ai testé le PvP et c'est franchement sympa. Déjà le fait de partir full level/skills/stuff c'est un gros point positif par rapport au 3W où seul le level est amélioré. Les cartes ont l'air assez variées, bon après j'ai fait 4 parties donc on verra sur le long terme.


En pickup, c'est sympa 2 jours mais ça finit par être relativement lassant.

Contrairement au bon vieux random arena de GW1, c'est des captures de zones qui rapportent les points qui décident de la victoire. Moi qui joue pour gagner, c'est --beaucoup-- plus efficace de te ballader en continue pour capper les points. Et d'éviter le combat parce que ça retarde les captures. Bref, les rares combats se font sur les points eux-mêmes, et rarement en situation équilibrée (là où la random arena était forcément équilibrée).

Bref, on se fait chier parce qu'on fait que courir->attendre pour capper->courir->attendre pour capper...

Je ne doute pas qu'en groupe coordonné, ça doit être autrement plus fun, mais j'avous vraiment regretter de ne pas avoir une random arena de base comme sur GW1 où le but était de gagner à 4vs4, sans fioritures.

----------


## Anonyme221030

> j'avous vraiment regretter de ne pas avoir une random arena de base comme sur GW1 où le but était de gagner à 4vs4, sans fioritures.


C'est vrai que ce mode était parfait dans GW1, mais ça devrait arriver dans GW2 non? C'est pas non plus le mode qui demande beaucoup de taf à sortir  ::): 
Ca ne pardonne pas les fautes d'équilibrage par contre...

Faudra se faire des premades CPC sinon!

----------


## GudulePremier

> J'approuve totalement ! 
> 
> Et puis honnêtement, je préfère m'amuser dans un donjon, quitte à perdre 10 pa, que de rouler sur tout le monde en mode nobrain/nofun tout ça pour gagner de la thune. Mais bon, je sais que c'est difficile de se débarasser de cette idée que les mmos n'ont rien d'amusant,bien que, tout a changé avec GW2. 
> ...


 J'approuve totalement : le côté fun doit être privilégié!!
Ca m'a rappelé les Cata en explo (chemin 2) fait ce week-end avec des canards et un ami. Résultat à cause d'un Rez d'un PNJ malencontreux, on s'est retrouvé face à 2 fois plus de monstres que prévu et ça a été très... fun (loosing is fun! pour ceux qui connaissent  ::P: ) Mais on a vaincu a base de techniques de fourbe : pull au canon, run autour de la salle pour réussir a les dégommer un par un!! On est mort un sacré paquet de fois mais tout ça dans la bonne humeur et c'est le plus important!

----------


## SetaSensei

> En pickup, c'est sympa 2 jours mais ça finit par être relativement lassant.
> 
> Contrairement au bon vieux random arena de GW1, c'est des captures de zones qui rapportent les points qui décident de la victoire. Moi qui joue pour gagner, c'est --beaucoup-- plus efficace de te ballader en continue pour capper les points. Et d'éviter le combat parce que ça retarde les captures. Bref, les rares combats se font sur les points eux-mêmes, et rarement en situation équilibrée (là où la random arena était forcément équilibrée).
> 
> Bref, on se fait chier parce qu'on fait que courir->attendre pour capper->courir->attendre pour capper...
> 
> Je ne doute pas qu'en groupe coordonné, ça doit être autrement plus fun, mais j'avous vraiment regretter de ne pas avoir une random arena de base comme sur GW1 où le but était de gagner à 4vs4, sans fioritures.


Bah c'est de la capture de point classique.
Je fais confiance à Anet pour mettre u point de nouveaux modes avec le temps.
Sinon en tournois à 5 canards c'est marrant.

----------


## kennyo

C'est vrai ce qui se raconte sur Ronald ?

----------


## Ptit gras

La rumeur qui dit qu'il est roux ?

----------


## Snydlock

Il n'y a que moi qui ai trouvé les Catacombes d'Ascalon plus faciles en Explo qu'en Histoire ? 
En sachant que j'ai fait les deux en pick-up.

----------


## Zepolak

> C'est vrai ce qui se raconte sur Ronald ?


C'est quoi qui se raconte ? Le peuple 

Spoiler Alert! 


et moi

 a le droit de savoir !

----------


## Say hello

Bon je ne dénonce pas, j'informe, mais Caf a 2po en provenance des CDD à mettre dans la banque de guilde.
Voilà, c'était la minute info "trafic".  ::ninja:: 

---------- Post added at 02h03 ---------- Previous post was at 01h32 ----------




> Go farm, noube.
> 
> lol noraj.


Non mais farmer avec un lvl56, un lvl41, un lvl36 et un lvl9 c'est pas très productif.
Je viens de claquer la majorité de ma fortune dans le 2e tome de profession du lvl41.  :tired:

----------


## Anita Spade

*La mise à jour tant attendue est là!
*
Je vais enfin pouvoir récupérer les skillpoints bugués qui m'empéchaient de finir une zone.


Et le patch note

----------


## Maderone

Et pas de nerf du gardien/voleur/mesmer \o/ 
Spvp toujours injouable donc ?

----------


## Orgazmo

> [B]La mise à jour tant attendue est là!
> Et le patch note


En voilà une nouvelle qu'elle est super bonne !!!!! Bon ben je vais avoir 3 zones à valider alors ce soir  ::lol::

----------


## Nessou

> Et pas de nerf du gardien/voleur/mesmer \o/ 
> Spvp toujours injouable donc ?


T'as oublié le Guerrier  ::P:

----------


## Maderone

> T'as oublié le Guerrier


Ah ouais, j'ai inversé Gardien/Guerrier !

----------


## kennyo

Rah merde, ça c'était un truc cool :



> •Correction d’un bug à cause duquel les personnages charrs entraient dans un état où toute chute provoquait un hurlement de longue chute.

----------


## Orgazmo

::huh::  Il y a vraiment un problème d’équilibrage entre les classes pour le sPvP ? Je ne m'en rends pas bien compte...

----------


## Mr Slurp

> En voilà une nouvelle qu'elle est super bonne !!!!! Bon ben je vais avoir 3 zones à valider alors ce soir


+1, je dois avoir 3 zones en attentes d'être finies à cause d'un point de compétence à chaque fois  ::lol:: 

... mais ca va me couter une blinde en pc de me téléporter juste pour quelques point de comp  :tired:

----------


## SetaSensei

> *La mise à jour tant attendue est là!
> *
> Je vais enfin pouvoir récupérer les skillpoints bugués qui m'empéchaient de finir une zone.
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/dbead22...6af14936d0.jpg
> 
> Et le patch note


Enfin une aoe sous l'eau pour les voleurs.  :Emo: 

---------- Post added at 09h18 ---------- Previous post was at 09h15 ----------




> Il y a vraiment un problème d’équilibrage entre les classes pour le sPvP ? Je ne m'en rends pas bien compte...


Le metagame est très limité actuellement de mémoire : Voleur, Gardien, Guerrier, Rôdeur, Envoûteur.
Pareil pour les builds.

Les autres classes peuvent aller se brosser et forcément, ça râle un peu.

----------


## Zepolak

Bon ben j'aurais dû acheter quelques pioches et nécessaires de plus, plutôt que d'être en flux tendu, avec mon karma, ce karma désormais de plus en plus inutile...

----------


## Hasunay

> Le metagame est très limité actuellement de mémoire : Voleur, Gardien, Guerrier, Rôdeur, Envoûteur.
> Pareil pour les builds.
> 
> Les autres classes peuvent aller se brosser et forcément, ça râle un peu.


Et encore t'es sympa, par moment on voit que des Voleurs ou des Guerriers ... Hier sur 3 parties différentes j’étais à chaque fois le seul gardien ^^

----------


## SetaSensei

> Et encore t'es sympa, par moment on voit que des Voleurs ou des Guerriers ... Hier sur 3 parties différentes j’étais à chaque fois le seul gardien ^^


Je pensais qu'il y avait encore pas mal de gardiens.
Mais c'est clair que le voleur est sur représenté en sPvP. Faudrait qu'ils nerfent Death Blossom dans ce mode pour que ça s'équilibre je pense.

Mais du coup, chouinerait.  ::trollface::

----------


## Orgazmo

Ne soyons pas pessimiste... Il existe aussi une autre méthode d’équilibrage qui consiste à niveler les plus lésés par le haut  :;):

----------


## Ptit gras

Anet préfère le roulement du style "tiens ce mois ci on sur buff ce sort, comme ça tout le monde le joue, et on le pourrit dans 3 maj". Remember GW1 palm strike  ::lol::

----------


## Madvince

> Rah merde, ça c'était un truc cool :


Ouais lol , j'ai exactement pensé la même chose en lisant le log . Entendre gueuler mon charr pendant des plombes  alors qu'il saute juste de 1 m ...

----------


## SetaSensei

> Ne soyons pas pessimiste... Il existe aussi une autre méthode d’équilibrage qui consiste à niveler les plus lésés par le haut




Je sais pas ce qui est pire.  :tired:

----------


## Zepolak

Anet avait tendance à avoir plusieurs attitudes. Y a des skills qui se sont faites régulièrement nerfés jusqu'à devenir assez inintéressantes. D'autres se sont faites atomisées. D'autres encore ont été totalement ré-écrites. Et pendant ce temps, les skills de l'envoûteur ( ::wub:: ) étaient réguliérement améliorées.

----------


## kino128

Salut les piécettes,

J'ai choisi un élem comme premier perso, et je trouve que je meurs un peu trop souvent en pve solo (chuis même pas lv10)... il y a des trucs à savoir pour pas trop se faire rétamer ? (affinités, sorts, armes, etc.)
Ou c'est juste que c'est trop compliqué pour moi et je ferais mieux de me prendre une autre profession plus noob-friendly ?

Autre question : le jeu est magnifique (noob zone humaine), est-ce que ça se tient aussi bien par la suite ou bien ils ont tout misé sur les premières zones ?

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Salut les piécettes,
> Autre question : le jeu est magnifique (noob zone humaine), est-ce que ça se tient aussi bien par la suite ou bien ils ont tout misé sur les premières zones ?


Je navigue actuellement dans les zones lvl 40-50, et je bave toujours autant sur les paysages (mais faudrait que je puisse changer de CG pour en profiter pleinement  :Emo: )

----------


## silence

> http://www.nerfnow.com/comic/image/737


Je serai tellement heureux qu'ils nous le fassent à la valve. 
Parce que les patchs de blizzard j'en ai soupé et ca ne s’appelle pas de l'équilibrage. Désormais je tremble avant d'ouvrir le moindre patch note.  :Emo: 

_Edit_ : je trouve le jeu très joli de bout en bout mais j'avoue ne pas être très fan d'Orr. 

Spoiler Alert! 


Les zombis devraient être interdis en dehors des jeux de zombis, c'est certainement la base scénaristique la plus pauvre et pourtant la plus fréquemment employée que je connaisse. Et d'un point de vue visuel les mobs grisatres et les environnements maronnasses sont bien en deçà des zones précédentes.

 Même si cela reste souvent très bien foutu et plein de bonnes idées.

----------


## Zepolak

Disons que pour la beauté des paysages, ils ont atténué le défaut qu'ils avaient d'avoir de zones de fin de jeu moches et au design douteux (gigantesques cristaux violets, trucs morbides, etc). Enfin c'est une histoire de goûts vous me direz, mais Orr, si je ne suis pas ultra-fan, est quand même bien chouette (surtout quand on trouvait la fin de NF bien moche). 
Et jusqu'au niveau 70, les zones sont naturelles. Très belles. T'as pas de crescendo par contre, elles sont aussi belle que celle de premier niveau, ce qui veut dire que tu vas t'habituer  :;): 

Après, pour ta classe, si tu galères toujours autant au niveau 30, ouais, il sera peut-être temps de changer. Mais pour l'instant, je pense que tu encadres pas encore bien ton perso, l'esquive, la fuite.

----------


## SetaSensei

> Salut les piécettes,
> 
> J'ai choisi un élem comme premier perso, et je trouve que je meurs un peu trop souvent en pve solo (chuis même pas lv10)... il y a des trucs à savoir pour pas trop se faire rétamer ? (affinités, sorts, armes, etc.)
> Ou c'est juste que c'est trop compliqué pour moi et je ferais mieux de me prendre une autre profession plus noob-friendly ?


Esquive, esquive, immobilisation, ralentissement, esquive, soin, immobilisation.

Rajouter après chaque virgule "cours, ".

GW2 a des combats dynamiques. Je ne sais pas comment tu joues, mais c'est loin des habituels MMOs où tu te bases uniquement sur tes stats et tu peux ne pas bouger en PvE sauvage. Là, tu n'as pas le choix, tu dois te barrer quand on te tape.

EDIT : Sans compter "interruption" et "aveuglement", bien sûr.

----------


## silence

> [...] tu dois te barrer quand on te tape.


Tu as un peu trop joué voleur toi, cela se ressent dans tes conseils.  ::P: 

Mais plus sérieusement je plussoie, il faut toujours être en mouvement. Ce jeu est un peu un grand kiting géant.

----------


## olih

> Disons que pour la beauté des paysages, ils ont atténué le défaut qu'ils avaient d'avoir de zones de fin de jeu moches et au design douteux (gigantesques cristaux violets, trucs morbides, etc). Enfin c'est une histoire de goûts vous me direz, mais Orr, si je ne suis pas ultra-fan, est quand même bien chouette (surtout quand on trouvait la fin de NF bien moche). 
> Et jusqu'au niveau 70, les zones sont naturelles. Très belles. T'as pas de crescendo par contre, elles sont aussi belle que celle de premier niveau, ce qui veut dire que tu vas t'habituer 
> 
> Après, pour ta classe, si tu galères toujours autant au niveau 30, ouais, il sera peut-être temps de changer. Mais pour l'instant, je pense que tu encadres pas encore bien ton perso, l'esquive, la fuite.


Il y a une zone 70-80 qui est belle sans mort vivant, c'est la norn tout au nord  :Bave: .

----------


## Zepolak

Est-ce qu'on peut envisager de faire un event PvE / donations de thunes ce soir ?
On a une petite réunion d'alliance, à chaque fois, ça veut dire que je joue pas vraiment, mais suivre le bus CPC sur Orr ou ailleurs, même hors vocal, ça je pense que j'arriverai à faire (et la dernière fois, ça a fini en 1po80 dans le coffre de guilde).

Edit :



> Il y a une zone 70-80 qui est belle sans mort vivant, c'est la norn tout au nord .


Ah oui ben justement, je sais pas à quoi ça ressemble, mais les cristaux des fils de Svanir, c'est l'exemple type de ce que je trouve moche & qui est une espèce de marque de fabrique d'Anet. (Un bien petit défaut cependant, au regarde de leur réussite artisitque générale, je le concède volontiers)

----------


## Tynril

Merci à Aog pour cette petite sortie à Caudecus histoire hier soir !

Un démarrage difficile avec le boss golem qui prend un peu à froid, mais qui réchauffe très vite... Quelques passages bien marrant (dont le mode Benny Hill pendant 5 minutes dans les petits couloirs avec un Champion aux fesses), quelques petits bugs, parfois à notre avantage (merci le pull qui nous a évité un pack de 11 séparatistes d'un coup), parfois non ("vous m'avez délivré ! ah en fait non, mes gardes ont repop"). Très sympa !  ::):

----------


## olih

@zepo, Je ne suis pas contre, j'ai loupé la dernière pour cause de  donjon.

----------


## SetaSensei

> Tu as un peu trop joué voleur toi, cela se ressent dans tes conseils. 
> 
> Mais plus sérieusement je plussoie, il faut toujours être en mouvement. Ce jeu est un peu un grand kiting géant.


Mon reroll est une nécro double dague / puits (cimer Skiant pour le conseil  :Bave:  ) et je joue de la même manière. La principale différence est que j'immobilise puis draine de la vie quand je commence à être bas vu que les skills de heal ne sont pas efficaces avec cette profession.

---------- Post added at 11h06 ---------- Previous post was at 11h04 ----------




> Est-ce qu'on peut envisager de faire un event PvE / donations de thunes ce soir ?
> On a une petite réunion d'alliance, à chaque fois, ça veut dire que je joue pas vraiment, mais suivre le bus CPC sur Orr ou ailleurs, même hors vocal, ça je pense que j'arriverai à faire (et la dernière fois, ça a fini en 1po80 dans le coffre de guilde).


Je risque de ne pas être là ce soir à 21h. Mais je vous rejoindrai volontiers après.
Si quelqu'un veut se dévouer pour monter le truc.

----------


## Dar

> Salut les piécettes,
> 
> J'ai choisi un élem comme premier perso, et je trouve que je meurs un peu trop souvent en pve solo (chuis même pas lv10)... il y a des trucs à savoir pour pas trop se faire rétamer ? (affinités, sorts, armes, etc.)
> Ou c'est juste que c'est trop compliqué pour moi et je ferais mieux de me prendre une autre profession plus noob-friendly ?
> 
> Autre question : le jeu est magnifique (noob zone humaine), est-ce que ça se tient aussi bien par la suite ou bien ils ont tout misé sur les premières zones ?


Elem c'est la classe la plus compliquée à jouer. Faut kite les mobs, switch d'affi, l'exploiter vraiment à son plein potentiel pour etre un peu efficace etc...
C'est la classe la plus en mousse avec l'un des plus mauvais dps  (avec ingé/nécro)
Ca peut être extrêmement frustrant à jouer. Tant que t'es pas bien stuff vita/robu t'as pas le droit à l'erreur n'importe quel mob te mettra par terre en 4 ou 5 coup.

En Donjon en mode support je trouve ça trés intéressant à jouer. Par contre le solo peut rapidement devenir cauchemardesque, genre la zone 80 avec sa densité de 50 mobs au m² t’empêchant de kiter sans aggro la terre entière.
Sur les event c'est sympa dans le sens ou c'est la meilleure classe pour tag un max de mobs à l'AoE.

Pour le leveling solo l'elem est pas loin d'être la pire des classes. Le gameplay est intéressant et dynamique mais c'est vraiment immensément plus dure d'être efficace solo en elem qu'en war ou gardien par exemple.
Je suis en train de monter un gardien aprés l'elem et je peux regarder une serie mi-afk en même temps, alors qu'avec mon main fallait être quasi "à fond" tout le temps.

----------


## kino128

> Esquive, esquive, immobilisation, ralentissement, esquive, soin, immobilisation.
> 
> Rajouter après chaque virgule "cours, ".
> 
> GW2 a des combats dynamiques. Je ne sais pas comment tu joues, mais c'est loin des habituels MMOs où tu te bases uniquement sur tes stats et tu peux ne pas bouger en PvE sauvage. Là, tu n'as pas le choix, tu dois te barrer quand on te tape.
> 
> EDIT : Sans compter "interruption" et "aveuglement", bien sûr.


Ben j'essaye un peu, mais clairement je suis pas habitué à ce style. J'ai tendance à pas esquiver ou alors à cramer mes 2 esquives dans la foulée (sans que ça serve à quoi que ce soit) et me prendre le gros coup qui fait mal juste après... 

Vous essayez d'esquiver TOUS les coups, ou vous réservez pour les attaque "chargées" ?

Quant au kiting, j'ai du mal à être assez rapide, les sorts ne durent pas très longtemps (3s pour le givre par exemple), ça me laisse pas le temps de me barrer ET attaquer. Enfin je trouve que mes dégâts sont pas très élevés, et c'est moitié difficile de tenir des combats longs à distance.

Je suppose qu'il faut aussi passer son temps à changer d'affinité ? Mais même ça avec le cooldown, je vois pas bien, car les sorts de kite sont en affinité eau, mais les dégâts de l'eau sont faibles, et le temps que je repasse en feu ou air, l'effet du kite est terminé et le mob est sur moi.

 (pour le moment je joue bâton ou sceptre + focus)

Voilà, si vous avez d'autres conseils pratiques, merci !

----------


## Orgazmo

J'aurais pensé que l'Elem serait une classe de gros DPS pourtant... Étrange, pour une classe en mousse elle doit bien avoir en contrepartie des avantages en solo comme en groupe non ?

J'avoue aussi avoir eu du mal à m'habituer à ma voleuse. Au début, je n’arrêtais pas de me faire démolir la tronche par tout ce que je croisais... J'ai mis un moment avant de réaliser toutes les possibilités de cette classe, sans parler de l'esquive qui est aussi quelque chose de nouveau pour moi.

----------


## Maderone

> Si quelqu'un veut se dévouer pour monter le truc.


Bah Zepo, puisqu'il a gentiment lancé l'idée  ::ninja:: 
Mais sinon je trouve pas que ça soit une si bonne idée. Autant le vendredi soir on avait pu rassembler masse gens, normal, fin de semaine. Autant là un mardi soir, prévenu le jour même, je sens qu'on va pas être beaucoup. 


Par contre je vois pas mal de gens se plaindre d'avoir trop de karma. Mais vous n'achetez qu'un seul set exotique ? 
Je suis le genre de mec à me trimballer avec une arme de chaque type dans mon inventaire au cas où et je trouve vraiment bizarre les gens qui ne font pas ça, tellement on peut être amené à changer sa façon de jouer pour une raison ou une autre. 

Mais par exemple mon voleur j'ai bien envie de le jouer de trois manière différentes, dégâts/critiques, dégâts/altérations et tank. Donc je compte acheter au minimum 3 sets alors va en falloir du karma. Vous ne faites pas ça vous ? Vous vous contentez d'un seul set ? 

Et l'achat des armes exotiques en karma, les objets se lie à l'âme dès l'acquisition ? Lié au compte ? *espère*

----------


## Dar

> Ben j'essaye un peu, mais clairement je suis pas habitué à ce style. J'ai tendance à pas esquiver ou alors à cramer mes 2 esquives dans la foulée (sans que ça serve à quoi que ce soit) et me prendre le gros coup qui fait mal juste après... 
> 
> Vous essayez d'esquiver TOUS les coups, ou vous réservez pour les attaque "chargées" ?
> 
> Quant au kiting, j'ai du mal à être assez rapide, les sorts ne durent pas très longtemps (3s pour le givre par exemple), ça me laisse pas le temps de me barrer ET attaquer. Enfin je trouve que mes dégâts sont pas très élevés, et c'est moitié difficile de tenir des combats longs à distance.
> 
> Je suppose qu'il faut aussi passer son temps à changer d'affinité ? Mais même ça avec le cooldown, je vois pas bien, car les sorts de kite sont en affinité eau, mais les dégâts de l'eau sont faibles, et le temps que je repasse en feu ou air, l'effet du kite est terminé et le mob est sur moi.
> 
>  (pour le moment je joue bâton ou sceptre + focus)
> ...


C'est pas évident au début c'est certain. Et même aprés 100 heures d'elem j'ai beaucoup de mal à me faire 3 mob 80 en même temps (j'ai pas de stuff robu).
En gros le déroulement en baton par ex: A distance Ae feu plus brulure sur le mob. tu switch air et tu bump le mob auto attaque, blind, tu pop la swiftness tu cage et tu cours; switch terre stun et aoe terre dans la foulée sur le mob stun avec auto attaque. Si il est pas mort tu peux encore le snare avec le skill de terre et continuer à kiter.

Voilà comment tu tues un mob en elem. 
Par comparaison en guerrier t'aggro le mob tu 100 lame et le mob creve. 
En gardien t'aggro le mob, degen aoe auto attaque tourbilol mob mort.  1 mob par 1 mob avec ces classes c'est absolument impossible de mourir. Je sais meme pas si juste afk en auto attaque tu n'arrives pas quand meme à tuer le mob sans crever.

L'équilibrage entre classe est vraiment moisi.

----------


## SetaSensei

Le coups chargés ou "qui brillent" sont à esquiver absolument. Souvenir douloureux de l'araignée à Tonnelle explo ... "Attention elle ... nous a tués."

C'est un style de jeu auquel il faut s'habituer. Ca existait partiellement dans GW1, surtout s'écarter des autres joueurs pour éviter les aoe ciblées. Du coup les anciens joueurs ont un petit avantage là dessus. Mais l'inverse est vrai : sortir d'un moine de GW1 et commencer un prêtre dans WoW a été humiliant en instance : le réflexe de me bouger de tout le monde qui me faisait aggro les patrouilles.  ::ninja:: 

Prenez juste l'habitude de surveiller ce que fait le mob plutôt que sa barre de vie. Le kitting est possible, mais déjà, passer dans le dos de l'adversaire dès qu'on peut est un bon début.

----------


## Arkane Derian

> Vous essayez d'esquiver TOUS les coups, ou vous réservez pour les attaque "chargées" ?


Ca dépend de la classe avec laquelle je joue. En gardien, je peux prendre 4 ou 5 mob sur le râble et me contenter d'esquiver les grosses attaques. Avec mon assassin ou mon elem, clairement, j'évite tout ce que je peux (et en rôdeur je m'en fous, j'ai Jean-Pierre qui tank). En elem, tu dois absolument jouer avec toutes les conditions que tu peux refiler. Une simple infirmité te permet de taper en reculant sans que le mob arrive à te toucher par exemple. Et je vais aller dans le sens de mes camarades, l'elem est clairement pas la voie de la facilité, surtout pour un premier perso. Tu vas en chier mais ce n'en sera que plus gratifiant quand tu maîtrisera le tout.




> Je suppose qu'il faut aussi passer son temps à changer d'affinité ? Mais même ça avec le cooldown, je vois pas bien, car les sorts de kite sont en affinité eau, mais les dégâts de l'eau sont faibles, et le temps que je repasse en feu ou air, l'effet du kite est terminé et le mob est sur moi.
> 
>  (pour le moment je joue bâton ou sceptre + focus)
> 
> Voilà, si vous avez d'autres conseils pratiques, merci !


Il faut que tu arrives à trouver un cycle qui te convienne, c'est à dire qu'il faut que tu trouves dans quel ordre enclencher tes affinités les unes derrière les autres pour que lorsque tu as lancé tes compétences avec la quatrième, la première soit rechargée (ou le mob mort). Essaie également de jouer double dagues, pour les elems en solo PvE, je trouve ça pas mal du tout (je garde le bâton pour les events ou quand je joue en groupe).

----------


## Ptit gras

L'élem à l'avantage de pouvoir faire tout ce que tu peux imaginer dans un MMO. Dégâts, controles, soin, buffs, debuffs, déplacement améliorés, condis, sorts d'esquive, invulnérabilité temporaire, tanking, combos et même auto combos *avec n'importe quel set d'arme*. Mais il fait tout pas très bien (à part les combos). 
Les autres classes ont des styles du jeu limités aux armes, et donc n'ont pas accès à tout et tout le temps. Mais elles font mieux ce que leur arme leur permet. La variation d'armes d'un élem c'est avant tout une variation de distance de frappe, donc de style de jeu. Pas de "rôle".

EDIT @ Maderone : selon ta classe franchement les set à Orr en karma sont vraiment pas sexy niveau stats ! En elem je me sens roulé tellement c'est impossible d'avoir de la puissance  ::'(:

----------


## Dar

> J'aurais pensé que l'Elem serait une classe de gros DPS pourtant... Étrange, pour une classe en mousse elle doit bien avoir en contrepartie des avantages en solo comme en groupe non ?


C'est clairement pas une classe dps. Dans certaines conditions sur des mobs bien pack (ce qui arrive trés rarement avec le mecanisme d'aggro wtf erratique de GW2) t'arrives à faire bien mal en aoe, mais sinon tout ce qui est dps mono pue clairement du cul.
Le seul avantage à avoir un elem dans sa compo c'est pour le support et les combo. Suivant son build l'elem peut etre un excellent initiateur de combo ou un excellent finisher de combo (AoE heal AoE shield AoE burning etc..)

----------


## Orgazmo

> C'est clairement pas une classe dps. Dans certaines conditions sur des mobs bien pack (ce qui arrive trés rarement avec le mecanisme d'aggro wtf erratique de GW2) t'arrives à faire bien mal en aoe, mais sinon tout ce qui est dps mono pue clairement du cul.
> Le seul avantage à avoir un elem dans sa compo c'est pour le support et les combo. Suivant son build l'elem peut etre un excellent initiateur de combo ou un excellent finisher de combo (AoE heal AoE shield AoE burning etc..)


D'accord... Un mago soutient c'est plutôt original mais pourquoi pas. Ce dont je suis sur, c'est que ça n'est pas vraiment mon style de jeu donc ce n'est pas une classe qui risque de m’intéresser. Si je reroll un jour ça sera peut-être pour un envouteur ou un necro... Mais pour le moment je kiffe grave ma voleuse  ::P:

----------


## Rhusehus

> Je suppose qu'il faut aussi passer son temps à changer d'affinité ? Mais même ça avec le cooldown, je vois pas bien, car les sorts de kite sont en affinité eau, mais les dégâts de l'eau sont faibles, et le temps que je repasse en feu ou air, l'effet du kite est terminé et le mob est sur moi.
> 
>  (pour le moment je joue bâton ou sceptre + focus)
> 
> Voilà, si vous avez d'autres conseils pratiques, merci !


Si tu veut rester efficace sans trop te prendre la tête, tu prend le baton et quelques bonus pour l'élément feu. Rajoute en raccourci rapide l'utilitaire "Explosion des arcanes", puis la tu peut enchainer les mobs proprement, même en gros pack. Il te suffit de commencer le combat tranquillement par le 3, puis de lancer le 2 suivit de l'explosion des arcanes quand les mobs arrivent en melee. Tu peut toujours reculer avec le 4 ou une esquive, mais en général tu peut toujours encaisser un minimum de coup (genre 2 ou 3 XD).

Sinon quand les mobs se font nombreux, un petit switch en air pour le 5 et la rapidité ne fait pas de mal.

Tu devrais pouvoir monter assez tranquillement en jouant comme ça !  :;):

----------


## Dar

Ha oui j'oubliai le pire. Les mobs ranged. Surtout en donjon. Si t'as le malheur de prendre l'aggro d'un champion ranged c'est quasiment la mort assurée si celui ci ne te lache pas dans les 5 secondes. Je crois que c'est le pire niveau frustration que j'ai eu à endurer. Tu pop ton shield terre au baton et tu pries que le mobs te laches dans les 5 secondes.

----------


## kino128

Merci à tous pour les réponses de qualité  ::wub:: 
Je vais appliquer vos conseils avec mon élem et aussi me démarrer une autre classe pour voir ce qui me plaît le plus.

Au niveau des zones de départ, elles sont toutes bien ? Comme j'ai pas beaucoup de temps pour jouer, j'aimerais faire les trucs les "mieux" en premier, au cas où je ne pourrai pas tout faire...

----------


## Dar

En général toutes les zones de départ sont trés sympas et chacune a une ambiance différente. Je te conseillerai de prendre ton temps sur le leveling, faire un peu d'explo etc... 
Ce jeu est un bon jeu pour casu PvE. Le contenu est de qualité (jusqu'au 70-75) mais la quantité ne tiendra pas le joueur assidu trés longtemps s'ils n'ajoutent rien rapidement.

----------


## SetaSensei

> Ce jeu est un bon jeu pour casu PvE. Le contenu est de qualité (jusqu'au 70-75) mais la quantité ne tiendra pas le joueur assidu trés longtemps s'ils n'ajoutent rien rapidement.


Je ne serai pas aussi catégorique que toi là dessus. Ca dépend de ton style de jeu.

Perso j'ai toujours bien aimé monter des rerolls, tester plusieurs classes et races. Et généralement j'arrivais à une frustrations dans la majorité des MMOs : il faut en choisir un pour être l'élu. Je n'ai pas tellement cette sensation dans GW (et le 2 en particulier) vu que les stats de base sont à peu de choses près les mêmes entre du rare et de l'exo. Du coup même ses rerolls ont un intérêt et ne sont pas totalement à la ramasse par rapport à son "main".

Et puis terminer le monde à 100%, pour beaucoup il y a encore de la marge.  ::o:

----------


## Ptit gras

> Ha oui j'oubliai le pire. Les mobs ranged. Surtout en donjon. Si t'as le malheur de prendre l'aggro d'un champion ranged c'est quasiment la mort assurée si celui ci ne te lache pas dans les 5 secondes. Je crois que c'est le pire niveau frustration que j'ai eu à endurer. Tu pop ton shield terre au baton et tu pries que le mobs te laches dans les 5 secondes.


Faut se cacher dans les murs, vider ta barre d'esquive, péter tes 3 cantrips ! Pendant ce temps les vrais dps peuvent faire leur boulot tranquille. Owait ! Eux ils tankent les champions pendant 30 secs  ::lol::

----------


## Kl4w

Ah j'avais pas vu dans le patch note d'aujourd'hui, mais ça fait plaisir ça. C'était un peu chiant de se taper un cd de recharge parce que le mec était hors range quand tu tentais de faire pop un clone/illu (et donc qu'il ne se passait rien)...




> Mise à jour de tous les fantasmes et clones dont dispose l’envoûteur afin qu’ils s’activent à sa portée.


Sinon personne a répondu à ma demande de sites de theorycrafting sur l'envouteur, je suis tristesse  ::(:

----------


## mikelion

Patchnote du 01/10/2012
""Correction d’un bug à cause duquel l’obtention d’un succès mensuel avant la fin du mois réinitialisait le succès en question pour les personnages créés de longue date."

Ca c'est pour moi, mon succès mensuel avait reset une fois effectué.

----------


## Dar

> Je ne serai pas aussi catégorique que toi là dessus. Ca dépend de ton style de jeu.
> 
> Perso j'ai toujours bien aimé monter des rerolls, tester plusieurs classes et races. Et généralement j'arrivais à une frustrations dans la majorité des MMOs : il faut en choisir un pour être l'élu. Je n'ai pas tellement cette sensation dans GW (et le 2 en particulier) vu que les stats de base sont à peu de choses près les mêmes entre du rare et de l'exo. Du coup même ses rerolls ont un intérêt et ne sont pas totalement à la ramasse par rapport à son "main".


Ha mais je suis d'accord mais ca c'est pas du end game. Le leveling est trés sympa à GW2 c'est ce que je dis.

---------- Post added at 12h12 ---------- Previous post was at 12h09 ----------




> Et puis terminer le monde à 100%, pour beaucoup il y a encore de la marge.


 Bah typiquement le genre de truc qui me sort par les yeux. Aprés c'est perso c'est clair, je comprends que ca puisse être un objectif. Mais même ça il te faut pas "longtemps" à l'atteindre. Y'a plein de joueurs chez nous qui l'ont déjà fait, et meme le joueur "normal" peut facilement l'atteindre au bout de 2 ou 3 mois.

----------


## Zepolak

> Bah Zepo, puisqu'il a gentiment lancé l'idée


Non, je ne lancerai pas d'évenements PvE je pense. Il y a beaucoup d'énergies diverses dans la guilde, à chacun de s'exprimer. 
Au final, Insert Coinz, c'est toujours cette même histoire que c'est une guilde qui ressemblera à ce que vous en faites.




> Par contre je vois pas mal de gens se plaindre d'avoir trop de karma. Mais vous n'achetez qu'un seul set exotique ?


Mais hormis les sets exotiques d'orr (qui sont simplement à l'opposé au niveau des caractéristiques de ce qui m'intéresse), tu peux faire quoi avec ?

----------


## SetaSensei

> Mais hormis les sets exotiques d'orr (qui sont simplement à l'opposé au niveau des caractéristiques de ce qui m'intéresse), tu peux faire quoi avec ?


Acheter des poivrons ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Orgazmo

Au fait j'avais deux tites questions pour vous tous :

 - Hier soir je suis tombé sur un marchand un peu spécial chez les Norn qui me proposait des pièces d'armure de guilde  ::huh::  C'est genre un tabard de guilde ? Il n'y avait pas de carac dessus :-\

 - Tout près de ce même marchand j'en ai vu un autre qui vendait des conteneurs de guilde... Des sac qui eux par contre donnaient des bonus de carac  ::huh::

----------


## Fredk

Pour rire

Les élem sur GW2

----------


## Maderone

> Mais hormis les sets exotiques d'orr (qui sont simplement à l'opposé au niveau des caractéristiques de ce qui m'intéresse), tu peux faire quoi avec ?


Hmm, chopper toutes les recettes de craft possible chez tous les vendeurs du jeu ! Attrapez les toutes !

Et si c'est à l'opposé des stats qui t'intéresse, tu fais comment pour avoir tes exo ? Craft ?

----------


## kino128

> Pour rire
> 
> Les élem sur GW2


Ca me rappelle que la dernière fois j'étais jaloux d'un rôdeur, son mob était mort avant d'avoir parcouru la distance jusqu'à lui.

----------


## Zepolak

> Hmm, chopper toutes les recettes de craft possible chez tous les vendeurs du jeu ! Attrapez les toutes !
> 
> Et si c'est à l'opposé des stats qui t'intéresse, tu fais comment pour avoir tes exo ? Craft ?


Absolument. Suba m'a crafté mon armure.

Du coup, mes 300K karma, c'est juste quelque chose de totalement inutile quoi ? (J'ai déjà acheté 250 de la plupart de tous les ingrédients à karma)

----------


## Tynril

De mon côté je joue rôdeur, et à vous lire, amis élems, vous me faites sacrément envie.

Je n'ai pas rencontré de difficultés particulières en PvE, même contre des cibles multiples (dans la limite des stocks disponibles). Je joue arc long/hache+corne ou arc court/hache+torche, j'ai une spé orientée "merdique" en PvE/WvW (je viens d'arriver 80, j'ai un équipement de leveling), et orientée "j'emmerde le monde" avec altérations en masse en sPvP. Le jeu est certes plus compliqué en sPvP, mais je n'ai jamais eut l'impression de devoir me transformer en poulpe, comme j'ai pu le voir sur certaines vidéo d'élémentalistes.

Du coup, je suis un peu victime du syndrome inverse, j'ai l'impression de n'avoir trop rien à faire. Je passe l'essentiel de mon temps à l'arc (je switch vers hache+corne pour le buff de vitesse/might essentiellement), et que ce soit en arc court ou en arc long, les skills ont tous un assez gros cooldown, sauf le tir automatique, et ne sont que rarement situationnels, en général, j'ai l'impression que "utiliser ce qui est up, sinon tir automatique" fonctionne plutôt bien, ou plutôt, l'intérêt de timer plus précisément mes skills me semble assez faible. C'est peut-être moi qui suis une grosse quiche, amis rôdeurs, contredisez moi !

Mais bref, j'ai l'impression de ne devoir jouer qu'avec mon positionnement (comme tout le monde), et de n'avoir rien trop de plus. Le contrôle du familier, qu'on m'avait vendu comme indispensable en rôdeur, se limite essentiellement à le faire revenir quand il se barre aggro des trucs que je veux pas combattre à la fin d'un combat, ou claquer son unique skill spécifique une fois de temps en temps, le cooldown étant en général très long.

Bref, je me fais un peu chier. Est-ce que je fais quelque chose de mal, ou c'est la classe qui est comme ça ? Efficace, mais chiante ?  :Emo: 

---------- Post added at 14h31 ---------- Previous post was at 14h30 ----------




> Ca me rappelle que la dernière fois j'étais jaloux d'un rôdeur, son mob était mort avant d'avoir parcouru la distance jusqu'à lui.


Ben en plus, avec un ours en familier, le mob n'arrive normalement jamais à nous. Même s'il y en a plusieurs.

----------


## Prade

En tout cas ce qui est sur c'est que le jour ou il y a un up de l'elem, vu comment on doit le maitriser à la perfection pour gérer 3 mobs, on va tout défoncer.

Ce que je fais personnellement consiste à double dague, jouer sur les combos pour avoir des stacks de pouvoir, maitriser les esquives, sort d'échappement/stun et spammer le sort de heal dès que je suis blessé. Le sort ultime de l’élémentaire sert pas mal aussi pour finir les mobs si on se trouve à terre.

----------


## SetaSensei

> ...


J'avais testé ranger pendant le premier BWE et mon impression était que c'était pas facile (surtout avec un pet à 5pv) et chiant.
Bon ils ont bossé sur la difficulté... Pas trop sur le fnu malheureusement.  ::sad::

----------


## Tynril

Effectivement, il me semble quasiment indispensable en PvE d'investir quelques points (une dizaine) dans la branche d'aptitude liée aux familiers, et de se restreindre à des familiers pouvant tanker. Bon, ok, de se restreindre à UN type de familiers: l'ours. Soyons heureux, toutefois, car il y en a trois couleurs différentes.  :tired:  Sans ça, le familier se fait déchirer par n'importe quel mob, même avec plusieurs niveaux de plus que lui. C'est assez triste à voir.

----------


## Gordor

> _Edit_ : je trouve le jeu très joli de bout en bout mais j'avoue ne pas être très fan d'Orr. 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Les zombis devraient être interdis en dehors des jeux de zombis, c'est certainement la base scénaristique la plus pauvre et pourtant la plus fréquemment employée que je connaisse. Et d'un point de vue visuel les mobs grisatres et les environnements maronnasses sont bien en deçà des zones précédentes.
> 
>  Même si cela reste souvent très bien foutu et plein de bonnes idées.


Je t'aime ! 
exactement le même avis sur ce sujet, ça me saoule de voir ça dans ce putain de jeu, si j'ai un manque, je préfère ressortir L4D

----------


## gmwakana

Après avoir testé différentes classe je suis resté sur mon ranger.

Pour l'instant je m'amuse bien a gérer la distance avec les mobs avec les différents pièges. 
J'avoue que je n'utilise pas beaucoup l'ours, c'est parce que je joue avec des Pets qui me plaisent plutôt que viser l'efficacité maximale, donc mon corbeau retiens moins les mobs mais au moins je m'amuse  ::): 

Par contre j'étais en train de regarder des outils de build en FR, ben les traductions sont complétements foireuses  ::sad::  Faut vraiment rester en VO

----------


## Gordor

> Au fait j'avais deux tites questions pour vous tous :
> 
>  - Hier soir je suis tombé sur un marchand un peu spécial chez les Norn qui me proposait des pièces d'armure de guilde  C'est genre un tabard de guilde ? Il n'y avait pas de carac dessus :-\
> 
>  - Tout près de ce même marchand j'en ai vu un autre qui vendait des conteneurs de guilde... Des sac qui eux par contre donnaient des bonus de carac


C'est un plastron, avec l'insigne de guilde dessus. Un plastron moche, a priori. 
Ce que les gens voulaient : un sticker "insigne de guilde" a poser sur une belle armure. Ce qu'Anet a donné, un plastron moche avec insigne intégré, a transmuter sur ta superbe armure exo  ::):

----------


## Mr Slurp

> C'est un plastron, avec l'insigne de guilde dessus. Un plastron moche, a priori. 
> Ce que les gens voulaient : un sticker "insigne de guilde" a poser sur une belle armure. Ce qu'Anet a donné, un plastron moche avec insigne intégré, a transmuter sur ta superbe armure exo


Ah mais ca plastron moche avec une magnifique grenouille dessus, c'est celui qu'on a de base en JcJ non?
Dans ce cas effectivement c'est hideux  :Gerbe:

----------


## Dar

> De mon côté je joue rôdeur, et à vous lire, amis élems, vous me faites sacrément envie.


J'aime bien le gameplay de l'elem c'est clair. Je suis content quand j'arrive à bien gérer parceque j'ai vraiment l'impression que c'est parceque je joue bien. Mais put1 y'a bien la moitié du temps ou je rage parceque la mort est absolument inévitable peut importe ton niveau de jeu. 
Quand on fait des donjons avec des groupes pas opti, des fois on en chie un peu des ronds et à la fin on est content d'avoir réussi. Et puis d'autre fois je groupe avec 2 gros war et un gardien qui tachent bien et on faceroll la même instance la main dans le slip 20 minutes plus vite.

Si tu arrives à passer outre cette frustration le gameplay de l'elem est vraiment sympa. Dynamique technique avec la possibilité de développer un bon teamplay. Ca c'est gratifiant.

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Ca me rappelle que la dernière fois j'étais jaloux d'un rôdeur, son mob était mort avant d'avoir parcouru la distance jusqu'à lui.


Pour revenir à l'élémentaliste, c'est vrai qu'il est en carton, c'est vrai qu'il en tape pas si fort, c'est vrai que contre 2 mobs tu galères, et contre 3 tu meurs, mais bon dieu qu'elle est terrible cette classe !
Je veux dire, c'est vraiment la classe emblématique de Guild Wars 2 : comme le jeu, elle est construite pour jouer avec les autres. Tu fais du support, tu fais des combos, tu soignes, tu renverses, tu crées des états.
Dès que tu peux rallier un groupe (comme pour les events) c'est que du bonheur, et tout groupe ou même joueur seul sera content de te croiser.
Après, si tu es seul, je te conseille de sérier et d'affronter les mobs un par un (et surtout, éviter de penser que tu peux en éviter en rasant la montagne sur la gauche, tout combat étant dynamique, tu risques de rameuter un second voir un troisième mobs et de te faire laminer). Dès que tu auras un niveau suffisant (genre lvl 15 ou 20) tu pourras invoquer des élémentaires, ton second joueur en gros, et l'envoyer au front à ta place.
Il m'arrive des fois d'être un peu téméraire (genre, oh un point de vue sur un campement hiratchi ! Je vais escalader la montagne et atterrir dessus sans me taper le camp. Oh pouf, je viens d’atterrir au milieu de 5 mobs dont un vétéran ! joie !) ben avec deux élémentaires (le second est une élite) on a géré et je ne suis pas morte *fière*.

----------


## Orgazmo

> C'est un plastron, avec l'insigne de guilde dessus. Un plastron moche, a priori. 
> Ce que les gens voulaient : un sticker "insigne de guilde" a poser sur une belle armure. Ce qu'Anet a donné, un plastron moche avec insigne intégré, a transmuter sur ta superbe armure exo





> Ah mais ca plastron moche avec une magnifique grenouille dessus, c'est celui qu'on a de base en JcJ non?
> Dans ce cas effectivement c'est hideux


Je ne me souvient plus du prix mais le pire c'est que c'était super cher !!!
Et pour les sacs sinon ? Une idée de ce que ça peut-être ? Je prendrai un screen ce soir s'il le faut...

----------


## zakmuk

> Je ne me souvient plus du prix mais le pire c'est que c'était super cher !!!
> Et pour les sacs sinon ? Une idée de ce que ça peut-être ? Je prendrai un screen ce soir s'il le faut...


D'après le wiki anglais, c'est l'objet correspond au "dos" (le slot qui est à coté des cinq bijoux sur la fiche de perso).

http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Back_item

----------


## Orgazmo

> D'après le wiki anglais, c'est l'objet correspond au "dos" (le slot qui est à coté des cinq bijoux sur la fiche de perso).
> 
> http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Back_item


Hmmmmmm peut-être je ne suis plus très sur de moi... :-\ C'est vrai que je n'ai encore rien réussi à mettre à cet emplacement !

----------


## pikkpi

> Hmmmmmm peut-être je ne suis plus très sur de moi... :-\ C'est vrai que je n'ai encore rien réussi à mettre à cet emplacement !


Aux alentours du level 30 tu devrais chopper un item à mettre dans cet emplacement dans ta quête perso. 
Par contre petit détail qui m'intrigue sur ce type d'item, j'ai pas trouvé les améliorations qui rentrent dans le slot d'amélioration...

----------


## Gordor

> Je ne me souvient plus du prix mais le pire c'est que c'était super cher !!!
> Et pour les sacs sinon ? Une idée de ce que ça peut-être ? Je prendrai un screen ce soir s'il le faut...


1PO le plastron moche qu'on peut en effet voir lorsqu’on se téléporte dans les brumes.
Pour les sacs, aucune idée

---------- Post added at 16h39 ---------- Previous post was at 16h38 ----------




> D'après le wiki anglais, c'est l'objet correspond au "dos" (le slot qui est à coté des cinq bijoux sur la fiche de perso).
> 
> http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Back_item


ha oui exacte j'avais lu ça quelque part
du coup ca peut etre pas mal vu qu'on en loot jamais

----------


## Kl4w

> Aux alentours du level 30 tu devrais chopper un item à mettre dans cet emplacement dans ta quête perso. 
> Par contre petit détail qui m'intrigue sur ce type d'item, j'ai pas trouvé les améliorations qui rentrent dans le slot d'amélioration...


Si j'en crois le Wiki, il y aurait un bug qui fait qu'on ne peut mettre que des améliorations sans restriction de niveau.

----------


## Maderone

http://guildwars2.mondespersistants....e-gw:news-553/

Dites voir là, je vais peut être sembler par très au courant de qui compose l'alliance, mais les Last Pride là, ce sont "nos" Last Pride ? Ceux de l'alliance (ça me parait bizarre, mais le même nom c'est tout aussi bizarre) ? Ou c'est une sale team copiteuse !

----------


## Say hello

Non :

- C'est en Corée.
- Leur tag semble être "Evil", pas "LP".


 :tired:

----------


## D-Reaper

Salut, je viens de commencer à jouer à GW2. Pour le moment je suis un charr gardien avec une dizaine de niveau et c'est mon premier MMO  ::): , donc je pense pas être d'une grande aide à une eventuel guilde

----------


## Drayke

Mais la guilde pourrait éventuellement t'aider  ::):

----------


## Say hello

Ouai y'a différents bonus. 
Et de la place.

Et des imbéciles qui font des quiz pour donner des teintures.  ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

N'hésite surtout pas à poser une question dans le tchat guilde/map si tu as des soucis.

----------


## D-Reaper

Heu, moi je veux bien, je suis en train de lire les FP de chaque topic GW2, mais concrètement je ne pense pas faire du WvWvW avant un moment ^^' et si j'ai bien compris c'est le principal but de la guilde même si ça n'a pas l'air d’être le seul.
Faut voir qui et faut faire quoi pour rentrer dans une guilde ? et heu voila... ::unsure:: 

EDIT : je suis en train de lire, je suis un caneton (même si je suis veux sur le forum , je post pas souvent) , ça va poser problème ??

----------


## olih

> Heu, moi je veux bien, je suis en train de lire les FP de chaque topic GW2, mais concrètement je ne pense pas faire du WvWvW avant un moment ^^' et si j'ai bien compris c'est le principal but de la guilde même si ça n'a pas l'air d’être le seul.
> Faut voir qui et faut faire quoi pour rentrer dans une guilde ? et heu voila...
> 
> EDIT : je suis en train de lire, je suis un caneton (même si je suis veux sur le forum , je post pas souvent) , ça va poser problème ??


1) Pas vraiment, on est surtout là pour s'amuser. (pve man inside). L'avantage du WvWvW, même si on n'en fait pas, c'est que ça donne un but à la guilde et un moyen de fédérer (même simplement en encouragement). 
2) cf première page, envoie un mp à l'un des organisateurs avec ton nom de compte (le truc toto.XXXX XXXX étant un nombre).
3) Non, rien que la date d'inscription sur le forum indique une personne de bon goût  :Cigare: .

----------


## Albi33

> Heu, moi je veux bien, je suis en train de lire les FP de chaque topic GW2, mais concrètement je ne pense pas faire du WvWvW avant un moment ^^' et si j'ai bien compris c'est le principal but de la guilde même si ça n'a pas l'air d’être le seul.
> Faut voir qui et faut faire quoi pour rentrer dans une guilde ? et heu voila...
> 
> EDIT : je suis en train de lire, je suis un caneton (même si je suis veux sur le forum , je post pas souvent) , ça va poser problème ??


Non ça va pas poser problème  ::):  pour entrer suffit de regarder en page 1 y'a tout d'expliqué. T'en fais pas, y'a même des attachés de presse qui ont pu rejoindre. Sinon on fait pas que du 3W, en fait on fait rien de spécial, c'est pas vraiment une guilde en tant que telle, plus une structure qui permet de se retrouver entre membres du forum ingame.

----------


## Maderone

Détrompe toi, on est 400 dans la guilde, mais c'est à peine si on se connect à plus de 20 en soirée en McM. 
L'objectif n'est pas de faire du McM principalement, c'est juste que pour arriver à faire quelque chose de bien, d'utile, de gratifiant, il faut être un minimum sérieux et coordonné. Donc on prend le McM au sérieux (mais pas trop), il y'a toujours une bonne entente et on fait tous ce qu'on peut pour passer un bon moment. 

Vu le nombre hallucinant de membres, on a décidé que ne pourrait rentrer que les cpc du forum et les gens qui veulent réellement s'impliquer dans la vie de la guilde. Si c'est pour jouer dans ton coin et profiter des bonus, tu t'en vas.
Donc non, que tu ne post pas souvent ne va pas poser de problème. Pour peu que tu t'implique dans la vie de cette guilde. Sans pour autant flooder le tchat quand y'a 100 canards de connecter en même temps  ::P:  !

----------


## Say hello

Normalement un animateur devrait pouvoir te passer en canard, à moins que le but du grade ait changé.

Mais le but de la guilde c'est pas de faire du WvW, c'est de rassembler la communauté. (bon après on a quelque "objectif" pour exceller en WvW, mais rien qui empêche les canards de venir faire ce qu'ils veulent dans la guilde et ignorer le WvW)

----------


## Albi33

Ah oui j'ai oublié, quand on dit "s'impliquer" ça veut dire envoyer des thunes dans le coffre  ::ninja::

----------


## D-Reaper

Merci pour vos réponses, pour le moment je joue dans mon coin ou avec mon copain, mais plus tard pourquoi pas  ::):

----------


## Alchimist

> Ah oui j'ai oublié, quand on dit "s'impliquer" ça veut dire envoyer des thunes dans le coffre


Ouais, on devrait même taxer les riches à plus de 75%.


Spoiler Alert! 


Prépare ses valises.

  ::ninja::

----------


## olih

Histoire de parler un peu pve.

On a fait cet après midi le chemin 1 de la citadelle de flamme pour tester le nerf du dernier boss (cf patch) : 3 canards et 2 pickup. (1 rodeur, 1 guerrier spé soin  ::trollface:: , un gardien, un mesmer et je ne sais plus quelle classe  :tired: )
On a 

Spoiler Alert! 


atomisé

 le boss de fin  :tired: .

----------


## Say hello

> Ah oui j'ai oublié, quand on dit "s'impliquer" ça veut dire envoyer des thunes dans le coffre


Si on me dis de "s'expliquer" ça veut dire que je dois retirer des thunes du coffre ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Anita Spade

> Et des imbéciles qui font des quiz pour donner des teintures.


Tu dis ça parce que tu perds. :Cigare:

----------


## Say hello

Faux, j'ai gagné une "nuance de vert" avec l'avatar de Maderone.  :Cigare:

----------


## Maximelene

> Et des imbéciles qui font des quiz pour donner des teintures.


Oh hé, tu critiques pas les quizz de teintures, c'est le truc le plus fun de ce jeu !

----------


## Maderone

Et j'ai gagné Teinture maïs avec l'avatar de Say hello  :;): 
Comment ça, questions truquées ?  ::ninja::

----------


## k4rmah

J'ai envoyé un mp à Kayato hier pour rejoindre votre guild. Toujours pas de rép! Monsieur est busy?

----------


## Anita Spade

> Oh hé, tu critiques pas les quizz de teintures, c'est le truc le plus fun de ce jeu !


Absolument, d'ailleurs on fait aussi gagner des trucs plus intéressants, comme des coffres du lion noir verrouillés ou des mottes de beurre.

----------


## doudou1408

Merci aux quelques personnes présentes en RvR dans la soirée , on a bien rigolé , a base de défense héroique a 6-7 vs un bus de 20-25 , qu'on a gagné  :;): 
A base de tentatives de rez sur un canard qui a failli tous nous faire wiper.



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Vaaahn

> Oh hé, tu critiques pas les quizz de teintures, c'est le truc le plus fun de ce jeu !


J'ai jamais gagné, ce mini-jeu est un échec  ::ninja::

----------


## Say hello

Tu peux pas gagner quand c'est Maximelene l'animateur, il va toujours discuter ta réponse.  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

> Tu peux pas gagner quand c'est Maximelene l'animateur, il va toujours discuter ta réponse.


A mes questions, il n'y a qu'une, et une seule réponse ! L'orthographe compte, mais aussi l'ordre prénom/nom, et l'ordre chronologique dans le cas des Robin !

Et si c'est Bwargh qui répond, je change le sens de la question !  ::ninja:: 

(PS : dire que le cidre et le jus de pomme c'est la même chose, c'est de la mauvaise foi !)

----------


## Kayato

> J'ai envoyé un mp à Kayato hier pour rejoindre votre guild. Toujours pas de rép! Monsieur est busy?


Je m'occupe de tout ca ce soir.

----------


## LordWorm

> Merci aux quelques personnes présentes en RvR dans la soirée , on a bien rigolé , a base de défense héroique a 6-7 vs un bus de 20-25 , qu'on a gagné


Ahah le moment WTF de la soirée.
Han mais ils sont beaucoup trop !
Hum, ils ne réagissent pas  ::O: 

Pluie de sacs  :^_^:

----------


## k4rmah

> Je m'occupe de tout ca ce soir.


karmah.5674 pour mon compte. A ce soir alors  :;):

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Bon bah j'ai craqué sur Borderlands 2 et Dishonored arrive.
Merci de ne pas tenir compte des 2-3 semaines d'absence qui s'annoncent et d'en profiter pour me virer, je reviendrais  :Emo:

----------


## Kob

Bon si y'a une petite place pour moi: nécromant, humain.
Pseudo: kaub

Je serai présent les aprèsm et assez régulièrement. 

Pour ma part, j'ai laché TSW pour GW2, je regrette pas une seconde.

----------


## Maximelene

> Bon bah j'ai craqué sur Borderlands 2 et Dishonored arrive.
> Merci de ne pas tenir compte des 2-3 semaines d'absence qui s'annoncent et d'en profiter pour me virer, je reviendrais





> Traître. Sale Putain de Traître.

----------


## Madvince

Si il n'y avait que Dishonored à sortir cette fin d'année...  :tired: 
En plus la lassitude me gagne sur GW2. 
Il faut que j'arrive à re-rentrer en WvW.

----------


## Maximelene

A chaque fois que je me dis que la lassitude commence à me gagner sur GW2, je retrouve un truc qui me motive.  :tired:

----------


## Thorkel

Pour revenir sur la conversation sur le rodeur d'il y a deux pages......il n'y a vraiment QUE l'ours qui soit viable pour tanker? Je joue R en main, me suis fait la même réflexion, et je trouve ca dommage! Parce que de mon point de vue, non seulement c'est le seul qui peut tanker, mais en plus c'est le seul qui fout des baffes dignes de sa carrure! La veuve noire met des sacrés claques aussi mais à distance.

Autre chose, le R est pour moi vraiment "facile" à monter en PVE, on peut effectivement prendre les mobs par groupes....je dis ca je suis lvl 54, est ce que ca se complique après?

(Là ou il est limite abusé, situation suivante: je me balade avec mon ours....deux mobs se présentent, mon ours en solote un et je solote l'autre....je vais pas pleurer mais quand je vois les élem qui galèrent, la différence est assez frappante).

----------


## olih

C'est marrant, je me sers des pet plutôt pour leurs compétences spéciales (F2).
Du coup, l'ours pour enlever les altération et le chien fougère pour la régen de santé.

----------


## Thorkel

> C'est marrant, je me sers des pet plutôt pour leurs compétences spéciales (F2).
> Du coup, l'ours pour enlever les altération et le chien fougère pour la régen de santé.


Note personnelle, se servir des compétences spéciales des pets.

 :;): 

(En général ya pas besoin sinon c'est vraiment trop rapide, mais en plus j'avoue que j'avais zappé ce détail depuis le lvl 10)

----------


## Maximelene

Je n'utilise que très peu (en fait, jamais, mais ce terme me fait passer pour un incompétent) les compétences des familiers. Parce qu'en PvE c'est assez peu utile (comprendre : totalement inutile) vu qu'effectivement le rôdeur n'a strictement aucun soucis, et en donjon parce que les pets crèvent tellement vite que je n'ai pas le temps de toute façon.

Sinon effectivement, rôdeur en PvE "solo", c'est d'une facilité assez alarmante. C'est malheureusement très souvent le cas dans les MMO pour toutes les "classes à familier fixe" qui ont clairement un avantage de ce côté.

----------


## Thorkel

Familier fixe? qu'entends tu par la? il me semble que l'on peut "ranger le familier", si c'est ce que tu veux dire.

Et du coup prendre beaucoup plus de baffes ^^

----------


## olih

> Je n'utilise que très peu (en fait, jamais, mais ce terme me fait passer pour un incompétent) les compétences des familiers. Parce qu'en PvE c'est assez peu utile (comprendre : totalement inutile) vu qu'effectivement le rôdeur n'a strictement aucun soucis, et en donjon parce que les pets crèvent tellement vite que je n'ai pas le temps de toute façon.
> 
> Sinon effectivement, rôdeur en PvE "solo", c'est d'une facilité assez alarmante. C'est malheureusement très souvent le cas dans les MMO pour toutes les "classes à familier fixe" qui ont clairement un avantage de ce côté.


:protip: en donjon, tu n'es pas obligé de faire attaquer les familliers, et en switchant très souvent, ils ne crèvent pas (enfin pas trop) et tu profites des comp spéciales.
Enlever du poison sur tout le groupe en une fois, ça peut aider.

----------


## Skiant

Bon sinon, y'a du monde qu'est chaud ce soir pour un bus CPC PvE dans la zone 70-80 Norn (Détroit des Gorges Glacées), histoire de changer d'Orr?

C'est toujours dans l'idée du Commandothon, donc donner ses bénefs dans le coffre de guilde après le run. 
Si y'a plus de deux pelés et trois tondus de motivés, j'essaierai de lancer ça vers 20h30-21h.

Essayez d'avoir accès à la zone avant de démarrer si possible ! L'entrée se trouve au nord-ouest des Contreforts du Voyageur.

----------


## Aldrasha

Je ne suis ni pelée, ni tondue, mais je suis up pour venir.
Je serais dispo à 21h.

----------


## Gordor

Hier soir j'ai fais ma première instance exploration. Les catacombes chemin 1.
Et je me suis posé la question : est ce que c'est plus simple que le mode histoire ou est ce que le groupe est particulièrement bon ?

On a pas wipe des masses, c'était un peu la boucherie

----------


## Orgazmo

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Hier soir j'ai fais ma
> 
>  première instance 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> ...


Non.. NON.. NOO*OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON* 


:tremble: :tremble: :tremble:

----------


## Phen

> Je n'utilise que très peu (en fait, jamais, mais ce terme me fait passer pour un incompétent) les compétences des familiers. Parce qu'en PvE c'est assez peu utile (comprendre : totalement inutile) vu qu'effectivement le rôdeur n'a strictement aucun soucis, et en donjon parce que les pets crèvent tellement vite que je n'ai pas le temps de toute façon.


Clairement le F3 est utile, et certain pet ne sont pas si mal. Switch entre le moa blanc et le chien de fougere permet un regen constant, l'ours brun retire les alté ou le moa normal qui boost les critique du groupe...
Bref, ca ne remplacera jamais un joueur, mais c'est plus qu'un paillasson !

----------


## Zepolak

> C'est toujours dans l'idée du Commandothon, donc donner ses bénefs dans le coffre de guilde après le run. 
> Si y'a plus de deux pelés et trois tondus de motivés, j'essaierai de lancer ça vers 20h30-21h.


Yay !

Bon par contre, je sais pas où c'est  ::wacko::

----------


## Jingliat

> Bon sinon, y'a du monde qu'est chaud ce soir pour un bus CPC PvE dans la zone 70-80 Norn (Détroit des Gorges Glacées), histoire de changer d'Orr?
> 
> C'est toujours dans l'idée du Commandothon, donc donner ses bénefs dans le coffre de guilde après le run. 
> Si y'a plus de deux pelés et trois tondus de motivés, j'essaierai de lancer ça vers 20h30-21h.
> 
> Essayez d'avoir accès à la zone avant de démarrer si possible ! L'entrée se trouve au nord-ouest des Contreforts du Voyageur.



Je serais certainement dans le coin  ::):

----------


## Aldrasha

J'allais dire "Dans ton coin", mais je manque de réactivité en fin de journée  ::P:

----------


## Anonyme1023

> Pour revenir sur la conversation sur le rodeur d'il y a deux pages......il n'y a vraiment QUE l'ours qui soit viable pour tanker? Je joue R en main, me suis fait la même réflexion, et je trouve ca dommage! Parce que de mon point de vue, non seulement c'est le seul qui peut tanker, mais en plus c'est le seul qui fout des baffes dignes de sa carrure! La veuve noire met des sacrés claques aussi mais à distance.
> 
> Autre chose, le R est pour moi vraiment "facile" à monter en PVE, on peut effectivement prendre les mobs par groupes....je dis ca je suis lvl 54, est ce que ca se complique après?
> 
> (Là ou il est limite abusé, situation suivante: je me balade avec mon ours....deux mobs se présentent, mon ours en solote un et je solote l'autre....je vais pas pleurer mais quand je vois les élem qui galèrent, la différence est assez frappante).


Si tu mets que t'as les flèches perforante, la vie est encore plus belle.
Tu colle deux mobs dans la même trajectoire, tu tire, t'essaie de les garder l'un derrière l'autre, tu fera autant de dégâts au premier qu'au deuxième, quelques soit ton sort. Ca marche avec les fléche multiple et tout ça.

----------


## trex

> Bon si y'a une petite place pour moi: nécromant, humain.
> Pseudo: kaub
> 
> Je serai présent les aprèsm et assez régulièrement. 
> 
> Pour ma part, j'ai laché TSW pour GW2, je regrette pas une seconde.


Oui mais as tu renoncé à SWtor pour GW² là est la question ! ::trollface::

----------


## Skiant

> Yay !
> 
> Bon par contre, je sais pas où c'est


J'ai posté les liens vers le wiki officiel pour les zones.  :tired:

----------


## Maximelene

> Familier fixe? qu'entends tu par la? il me semble que l'on peut "ranger le familier", si c'est ce que tu veux dire.


Je parle d'une classe qui a toujours son familier, perpétuellement (enfin, s'il le veut, je sais qu'il peut le ranger), sans avoir besoin de l'invoquer. Les classes pour lesquelles le familier est une composante fixe du gameplay.

Bref, le rôdeur de GW1/GW2, le chasseur de WoW, le Loup Blanc de WaR, etc...

Ce sont à chaque fois des classes avantagées en PvE solo.

----------


## Thorkel

OK compris. Bon après, de là à parler d'un avantage, le pet de GW1 me faisait beaucoup moins triper que celui de GW2, ils ont bien évolué en 250 ans (quoique si on fait pas gaffe le pet de GW2 va farmer toute la zone tout seul en allant de groupe en groupe...mais bon on va pas se plaindre  :;):  )

----------


## mimifak1

> le Lion Blanc de WaR


:Fixed:

Et de mémoire il était invoqué, mais là n'est pas la question...  ::ninja::

----------


## olih

> Bon sinon, y'a du monde qu'est chaud ce soir pour un bus CPC PvE dans la zone 70-80 Norn (Détroit des Gorges Glacées), histoire de changer d'Orr?
> 
> C'est toujours dans l'idée du Commandothon, donc donner ses bénefs dans le coffre de guilde après le run. 
> Si y'a plus de deux pelés et trois tondus de motivés, j'essaierai de lancer ça vers 20h30-21h.
> 
> Essayez d'avoir accès à la zone avant de démarrer si possible ! L'entrée se trouve au nord-ouest des Contreforts du Voyageur.


Ça me tente bien ce truc.


Spoiler Alert! 


Et ça me permettra de découvrir la zone à moindre frais avec mon rodeur  ::ninja::

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Sinon effectivement, rôdeur en PvE "solo", c'est d'une facilité assez alarmante. C'est malheureusement très souvent le cas dans les MMO pour toutes les "classes à familier fixe" qui ont clairement un avantage de ce côté.


C'est pour ça que j'aimais bien le principe du bi-classes dans GW1. Les rangers pouvaient avoir un pet et le rendre super fort au détriment de leurs propres sorts et compétences, mais n'importe quel chaland pouvait aussi avoir un familier (qui, du coup n'était pas super fort mais dépannait bien si besoin).
Mon petit cochon sauvage, mon Moa et mon flamant rose me manquent tellement ...  ::'(:

----------


## Hasunay

Ouais le bi-classe c’était le gros plus de GW1 je trouve et comme c'est un truc qui manque à pas mal de fan c'est pas dit qu'on le revoit pas sous une nouvelle forme dans une extension futur.

----------


## D-Reaper

Quand je vois des gens avec un [TAG] c'est qu'ils appartiennent à une guilde non ? dans ce cas quel est le tag de insertcoinz ? CPC comme sur steam ?

----------


## Maderone

> Ouais le bi-classe c’était le gros plus de GW1 je trouve et comme c'est un truc qui manque à pas mal de fan c'est pas dit qu'on le revoit pas sous une nouvelle forme dans une extension futur.


Je doute fortement de cette possibilité. 
Les devs vont déjà avoir du mal à équilibrer le jeu en vu de l'esport, si c'est pour tout refaire une fois les bi-classes revenues, j'imagine pas le nombre de devs qui vont se suicider ni le travail énorme que ça demanderait. Si c'était envisagé par Anet, je pense qu'ils l'auraient implanté tout de suite...

----------


## Hasunay

C'est pas faux mais dans ce sens là on ne verra pas non plus de nouvelle classe pour la même raison, je pense plus que la somme de travail sera, potentiellement, plus un frein qu'un éventuelle problème d’équilibrage. Après c'est juste que j'ai très envie d'utilisé des flingues sur un rodeur  :Emo:  donc je garde espoir qu'il rajoute au moins des armes ...

----------


## Maderone

Un classe ça va encore, c'est moins difficile en tout cas.

----------


## Hasunay

Une classe ça va c'est quand y en a plusieurs ... ^^

----------


## Maximelene

Chaque classe a des possibilités et des combos limités facilement prévisibles. Permettre de mélanger à volonté les aptitudes de deux classes sur un même personnage rend déjà le tout beaucoup, beaucoup plus imprévisible.

----------


## Maderone

> Une classe ça va c'est quand y en a plusieurs ... ^^


 :^_^:  haha !

----------


## Kiwyh

Naturellement.

----------


## Anonyme221030

Question de noob: j'ai des pépites et des nodules, impossible de les appliquer à mes armes/bouts d'armure. Pourtant j'ai le niveau requis.

Je rate un truc basique? Les pépites s'appliquent pas aux armures?

----------


## Maximelene

C'est le niveau de l'armure (le niveau requis pour la porter) qui compte, pas le tien.

----------


## Anonyme221030

Ah ok c'est donc pas très clair. Merci de l'info  :;):

----------


## olih

Bon l'opération Commandothon c'est fini dans la joie et la bonne humeur sur la prise de la citadelle de Dwena 

Spoiler Alert! 


Enfin je crois  ::ninja:: 

.
Nous sommes maintenant à >90po dans le coffre de guilde.
Encore une petite sortie identique et ça  devrait le faire.



Spoiler Alert! 


On a même testé les escadrons bioman : Rouge, Rose, Bleu, Vert 

.  ::trollface:: .
C'était marrant.

----------


## Say hello

Une soirée RvR sans acheter d'arme de sièges devrait suffire à combler le manque.  ::P:

----------


## trex

> Bon l'opération Commandothon c'est fini dans la joie et la bonne humeur sur la prise de la citadelle de Dwena



booooh ! C'est Dwayna !

----------


## olih

> booooh ! C'est Dwayna !
> http://www.sold-guild.com/sold/media..._dwayna_bc.jpg


Ah bin là on la voit un poil mieux que pendant l'event :euphémisme:.

----------


## Arkane Derian

> We’ll be doing some maintenance on our servers on October 3rd at 11:59 PM PDT (GMT -7) for an expected 60 minutes. During that period, players will be unable to login to or buy the game, register their Guild Wars 2 account or login to the Guild Wars 2 forums. After the maintenance it may take up to an hour for social systems (e.g. guilds, friend’s list, chat) to settle into a stable state.
> 
> We apologize for the inconvenience this may cause and thank you for your understanding.


Les serveurs seront donc down à partir de 9h du matin ce jeudi (heure française) et ce pendant une heure. Une fois que les serveur seront de nouveau up, il pourrait y avoir du mou dans le système de guilde, la friendlist, et les canaux de discussion pendant environ une heure supplémentaire.

----------


## Skiant

J'avoue que les teams de couleur c'était la bonne idée de la soirée.

Merci à tous les présents, désolé de n'avoir pu rester avec vous jusqu'à la fin !

----------


## Nonork

Il faut tout de même préciser quel les roses étaient indéniablement les plus classes  :B): 

Soirée sympa et productive (qui m'a même poussé à configurer mumble !), merci à tous et vivement la prochaine !

----------


## Aog

Holala ! Je reviens d'une expédition dans les Tombes du Temple de la Flamme (Plateau de Diessa) est elles sont géniales !



Du petit donjon comme ça, intelligent, bourré de pièges et d'énigmes et faisable en solo, j'espère qu'il y en a plein d'autres, wééé !  :Bave:

----------


## soj1

Salut, 

j'ai une petite question
Combien y'a t-il au total de panorama, point de passage, point de compétence, site remarquable et coeurs jaunes? 

j'ai l'impression que j'ai fini toutes les cartes à 100% (Pve et mcm ( les 4) ) et pourtant je suis bloqué a : 

               Evénements 301/301
               Points de passages 498/507
               Site remarquable 697/717
               Défis de compétences 201/202
               Panorama 261/266

C'est les bonnes valeurs maximales? 
Je vais approfondir mes recherches si oui 

Merci beaucoup

----------


## Orgazmo

> Salut, 
> 
> j'ai une petite question
> Combien y'a t-il au total de panorama, point de passage, point de compétence, site remarquable et coeurs jaunes? 
> 
> j'ai l'impression que j'ai fini toutes les cartes à 100% (Pve et mcm ( les 4) ) et pourtant je suis bloqué a : 
> 
>                Evénements 301/301
>                Points de passages 498/507
> ...


Il y a peut-être des trucs à valider dans les jumping puzzle ? (juste une suggestion, je peux pas vraiment dire, j'en ai fait aucun moi même).

----------


## Aldrasha

> J'avoue que les teams de couleur c'était la bonne idée de la soirée.


j'étais toute en bleu quoi !     ::'(:

----------


## Phen

Oui mais indubitablement la plus belle bleue !
*mode boost moral*

----------


## lordsupra

Bleue et horizontale, ça évoque la mer :3 .

----------


## Aldrasha

Non laissez tomber, ça ne sert à rien de me remonter le moral.
Je garderais le dress code d'hier soir comme une cicatrice à jamais gravée dans mon /played.

Afk voir mon psy.

----------


## olih

> Non laissez tomber, ça ne sert à rien de me remonter le moral.
> Je garderais le dress code d'hier soir comme une cicatrice à jamais gravée dans mon /played.
> 
> Afk voir mon psy.


Si t'étais arrivée 15 minutes plus tôt, t'aurais peut être eu  le droit au rose à humiliation  ::trollface:: .

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Salut, 
> 
> j'ai une petite question
> Combien y'a t-il au total de panorama, point de passage, point de compétence, site remarquable et coeurs jaunes? 
> 
> j'ai l'impression que j'ai fini toutes les cartes à 100% (Pve et mcm ( les 4) ) et pourtant je suis bloqué a : 
> 
>                Evénements 301/301
>                Points de passages 498/507
> ...


Mmmm truc con, mais y'a des points de passage/défis de compétences/sites remarquables dans les maps de RVR, c'est peut être ça. (je ne sais pas si ils sont compté dans le total du monde).

----------


## Shurin

C'est les bonnes valeurs, il ne te reste plus qu'à regarder à la loupe ta map.

----------


## Skiant

> Non laissez tomber, ça ne sert à rien de me remonter le moral.
> Je garderais le dress code d'hier soir comme une cicatrice à jamais gravée dans mon /played.
> 
> Afk voir mon psy.


Bah écoute, t'avais qu'à lancer la team jaune fluo, qu'est-ce que tu veux que je dise !

----------


## Aldrasha

> Bah écoute, t'avais qu'à lancer la team jaune fluo, qu'est-ce que tu veux que je dise !


Là j'aurais traumatisé le reste de mon groupe.  ::P:

----------


## Flibustache

Question aux envoûteurs : c'est une classe orientée contrôle si je ne me trompe pas. Est-ce vraiment utile en RvR où on ne joue pas contre un joueur mais contre un bus de 20 ? Est-ce possible de faire du contrôle de groupe ?

Par ce qu'elle me tente bien mais j'ai peur qu'elle ne soit pas jouable dans tous les modes de jeu (bon j'imagine que ça l'est mais j'aimerais savoir à quoi ressemble le jeu de l'envout dans ces modes).

----------


## Zepolak

> Mmmm truc con, mais y'a des points de passage/défis de compétences/sites remarquables dans les maps de RVR, c'est peut être ça. (je ne sais pas si ils sont compté dans le total du monde).


Les points sur les cartes de RvR comptent pour la carte à 100%, au grand dam de tous les joueurs un peu 'sérieux' de ce mode de jeu.




> Question aux envoûteurs : c'est une classe orientée contrôle si je ne me trompe pas. Est-ce vraiment utile en RvR où on ne joue pas contre un joueur mais contre un bus de 20 ? Est-ce possible de faire du contrôle de groupe ?
> 
> Par ce qu'elle me tente bien mais j'ai peur qu'elle ne soit pas jouable dans tous les modes de jeu (bon j'imagine que ça l'est mais j'aimerais savoir à quoi ressemble le jeu de l'envout dans ces modes).


Je pense que le post de Ptit Gras répond vraiment à ta question (à chercher dans les dernières page du topic RvR)

----------


## Tynril

Sortie aux Catacombes d'Ascalon, en mode exploration, chemin numéro 3, avec trois non-canards (merci Naevys (élem), Larmegivre (élem) et Aarkhan(ingé)) et le camarade Aog (ingé) hier soir. Première fois, à l'aveugle.

 :Emo: 

Attention, spoilers.

Je m'attendais à quelque chose de difficile, après avoir vu le niveau moyen des donjons. C'était bien pire que ça. Après un vote pour le chemin, disons... Disparate (une voix pour chaque option, y compris "Je vais y réflechir", et vos estimés canards qui vôtent pour le chemin du Colosse, "parce que putain c'est quand même classe un colosse"), nous passions les quelques premiers couloirs sans difficultés majeures, si ce n'est pour Larmegivre, notre élémentaliste spé Aldra, qui aimait bien les pièges, si possible de près, et à l'horizontale.

Première rencontre, assez attendue vu la couleur locale, avec une meute d'araignées (oui, une meute, au delà de 40, c'est une putain de meute) et leur mère pas trop jouasse de nous voir. Notre courage était encore intact, nos armures aussi, et ce fut sans trop de mal que nous terrassâmes la vilaine. Pas de coffre à l'horizon. Un morceau de tissu déchiré dans ses entrailles. Radine, la bestiole.

Après un long couloir avec un piquant bien particulier, et une explosion de mur digne d'un Bay, un troll surgit devant nous. Un troll avec la mention "optionnel". Comme "optionnel" se lit "tu as une petite bite si tu l'évites", et qu'on ne pouvait tout de même pas dignement se laisser insulter comme ça, nous fîmes face. C'est au prix d'un certain nombre d'aller-retour, et donc de morts distraites mais néanmoins douloureuses sur les pièges situés sur le chemin, que nous finîmes la bête sanguinaire. Il s'avère que le troll n'aime pas trop le givre, et qu'une fois ralenti, il est tout de suite moins méchant. Toujours pas de coffre. _Salope_.

Puis nous arrivâmes au Lieutenant Kohler, dans son perchoir, là où siégeait son Roi avant lui. Nous avons très vite compris que son nom n'était pas usurpé, qu'il allait en faire plein usage sur nos mouilles, et que les critères pour prendre grade dans l'armée d'Ascalon ne devaient pas être marrants pour qu'un bourrin pareil ne soit pas Maréchal. Allez, au moins Capitaine. Et en plus, il était avec des potes, un rôdeur aux stéroïdes et un guerrier la bave aux lèvres.

Qu'est-ce qu'ils nous ont mis.

Ils nous a fallu quelques essais avant de comprendre les mécanismes de son combo fatal, "je t'attire dans mes jupons, tu es stun par la vue de mes jambes fantomatiques mal épilées, et je te scalpe subtilement à l'espadon de 150kg". Au prix d'un effort surhumain, voir surasurien, nous tuâmes le rôdeur avant que le Lieutenant nous achève encore une fois. Et fort heureusement, ce rôdeur ne revint pas.

Le dernier essai, rôdeur en moins, fût le bon. Une bonne dizaine de minutes qui en parurent mille, quelques allez-retour et une satanée enclume bien plus riche qu'avant plus tard, il courba échine et laissa derrière lui... UN TRÉSOR ! La fortune était à nous. Enfin, au moins une pauvre paire de bottes bleues. C'est déjà ça.

Continuant sur la route du tombeau des Amants, nous exécutâmes brièvement (ou pas, mais je vous passerai les détails sanglants - d'autant que c'était surtout notre sang et un peu moins le leur) quelques sépulturiens, araignées et autres fantômes, et nous faisons enfin face à notre ultime challenge. L'épreuve des collecteurs.

Neufs terriers de sépulturiens rendus psychopathes par l'énergie vitale pompée par deux collecteurs visiblement fait de mousse et de verre très fragile, apparaissant au rythme effréné que seul un level designer hargneux et mangeur d'enfants pouvait imaginer, cinq aventuriers fragiles et épuisés par les épreuves accumulées, un Asura continuellement mort prononçant inlassablement "Exelcior !" sous nos clics nerveux et désorientés. Ce ne fût pas beau à voir.

Après quelques tentatives, et un maximum d'une soixantaine de pour-cents d'énergie collectée, nous nous inclinâmes, admettant que nous avions trouvés plus fort que nous. La débandade. La Bérézina. L'humiliation.

Mais nous y reviendrons, et la prochaine fois, on prendra nos potes en armure lourde. Et ça va chier.

----------


## Orgazmo

> Les points sur les cartes de RvR comptent pour la carte à 100%, au grand dam de tous les joueurs un peu 'sérieux' de ce mode de jeu.


C'est sur que de voir une partie du raid se barrer pour prendre son panorama... ... ... ... Ça doit être sacrement chiant pour ceux qui lead  :tired:

----------


## olih

> Sortie aux Catacombes d'Ascalon, en mode exploration, chemin numéro 3, avec trois non-canards (merci Naevys (élem), Larmegivre (élem) et Aarkhan(ingé)) et le camarade Aog (ingé) hier soir. Première fois, à l'aveugle.
> 
> 
> 
> Attention, spoilers.
> 
> Je m'attendais à quelque chose de difficile, après avoir vu le niveau moyen des donjons. C'était bien pire que ça. Après un vote pour le chemin, disons... Disparate (une voix pour chaque option, y compris "Je vais y réflechir", et vos estimés canards qui vôtent pour le chemin du Colosse, "parce que putain c'est quand même classe un colosse"), nous passions les quelques premiers couloirs sans difficultés majeures, si ce n'est pour Larmegivre, notre élémentaliste spé Aldra, qui aimait bien les pièges, si possible de près, et à l'horizontale.
> 
> Première rencontre, assez attendue vu la couleur locale, avec une meute d'araignées (oui, une meute, au delà de 40, c'est une putain de meute) et leur mère pas trop jouasse de nous voir. Notre courage était encore intact, nos armures aussi, et ce fut sans trop de mal que nous terrassâmes la vilaine. Pas de coffre à l'horizon. Un morceau de tissu déchiré dans ses entrailles. Radine, la bestiole.
> ...


Attention Spoiler :


Spoiler Alert! 



 ::ninja::  Oui je mets aussi des balises.
1) Vous n'avez pas choisi le chemin le plus dur  ::trollface:: 
2) L'araignée et ses petits, bien que sensée être bonus, on l'a à chaque chemin en explo : essayer déjà de détruire les saloperie de gargouille qui crache du feu.
3) Le chemin de piège, idem, envoyer seulement une personne (un spécialiste  ::trollface:: ), il y a une chaine à tirer à la fin du tunnel (directement à gauche) qui les élimines sauf un   ::trollface:: .
4) Le troll, on ne l'a pas toujours et en se débrouillant bien, on peut le faire se battre contre le lieutenant  ::ninja:: , celui qui va crever dépend en grande partie des adds du lieutenant -> morts, le lieutenant crève, autrement c'est le troll.
5) Le lieutenant, il est présent dans tous les chemins d'explo. Vous avez découvert sa technique, seule solution, apprendre à l'éviter.
6) Le but là est d'atteindre 100%, ça fonctionne tant qu'au moins un des collecteurs est debout.
7) Vous n'étiez pas si loin de la fin  ::trollface:: .





Autrement, à moins que tout le groupe (ou la plus grosse partie) connaisse bien le chemin, l'explo de donjon demande en fait beaucoup de synchro et être en vocale facilite grandement la vie.

----------


## kierian

> C'est sur que de voir une partie du raid se barrer pour prendre son panorama... ... ... ... Ça doit être sacrement chiant pour ceux qui lead


Ca doit pas être courant non plus, faudrait être un peu à l'ouest pour se barrer en plein raid faire des pano' alors que l'ensemble est si facile à choper en solo sur VS à coup de 15/20mn le matin pendant la semaine (genre en buvant son café peinard avant de partir au taf'), les cartes ayant étaient vizunifiées pendant la nuit. ^^

----------


## Orgazmo

> Ca doit pas être courant non plus, faudrait être un peu à l'ouest pour se barrer en plein raid faire des pano' alors que l'ensemble est si facile à choper en solo sur VS à coup de 15/20mn le matin pendant la semaine (genre en buvant son café peinard avant de partir au taf'), les cartes ayant étaient vizunifiées pendant la nuit. ^^


Ah pas mal c'est une bonne idée ça  :;):  Faudra bien que je le fasse un de ces quatre de toute façon  :tired: 

Bon avec Mr Slurp on a tenté une seule fois le RvR avec mumble en fond sonore histoire de se familiariser avec les lieux et ne pas gêner tout le monde avec des questions à la con... Mais bon, ça ne nous a pas empêché de faire les gros boulets  ::rolleyes::  ... du genre qu'on préfère ne pas en parler  :tired:

----------


## Aldrasha

> ... ne pas gêner tout le monde avec des questions à la con...


Les questions cons, ça n'existe pas ! 
Sauf si c'est moi qui les pose (je la fais moi-même avant que d'autres soient tentés)

Il ne faut pas hésiter à les poser en /g, /gr ou en /w à ceux qui ont l'air de maîtriser le truc sur le mumble.

----------


## Orgazmo

> Les questions cons, ça n'existe pas ! 
> Sauf si c'est moi qui les pose (je la fais moi-même avant que d'autres soient tentés)
> 
> Il ne faut pas hésiter à les poser en /g, /gr ou en /w à ceux qui ont l'air de maîtriser le truc sur le mumble.


Tu veux dire qu'on aurait du demander quel portail prendre avant de galerer pendant des heures à trouver puis se rendre aux points de RDV sans jamais trouver personne ? HEIN ? *C'EST CA QUE TU VEUX DIRE ?* ..................... ok  ::wacko::

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Les questions cons, ça n'existe pas ! 
> Sauf si c'est moi qui les pose (je la fais moi-même avant que d'autres soient tentés)
> 
> Il ne faut pas hésiter à les poser en /g, /gr ou en /w à ceux qui ont l'air de maîtriser le truc sur le mumble.


Nan mais l'idée c'était de découvrir déjà l'environnement, parce ça permet de se repérer et de mieux comprendre les directions données sur mumble (quoi qu'on a pas tout compris.... jusqu'au moment ou on a compris qu'on était pas sur le bon serveur  :tired:  )
Après ça a permis aussi de comprendre un peu comment les groupes s'organisaient sur le terrain, bref ca a duré 20minutes et ca nous a permis de comprendre les bases. 
La prochaine fois on lira le message de guilde pour savoir ou vous êtes, et on viendra se présenter en vocal sur le mumble pour unir nos (maigres) forces aux vôtres.

----------


## Maximelene

> Salut, 
> 
> j'ai une petite question
> Combien y'a t-il au total de panorama, point de passage, point de compétence, site remarquable et coeurs jaunes? 
> 
> j'ai l'impression que j'ai fini toutes les cartes à 100% (Pve et mcm ( les 4) ) et pourtant je suis bloqué a : 
> 
>                Evénements 301/301
>                Points de passages 498/507
> ...


Vu les nombres que tu as, tu es au courant qu'il y en a en RvR.

Donc je te dirais juste que t'as très mal fait ton boulot en laissant derrière toi plein de cartes pas complétées.  ::P:  T'as plus qu'à t'amuser à retourner dans chaque zone voir lesquelles ne sont pas à 100%.

(Comment tu peux avoir l'impression d'avoir tout complété en en ayant laissé autant derrière toi, d'ailleurs ?)

----------


## soj1

Merci pour toutes vos réponses, si c'est les bonnes valeurs j'ai plus qu'a reprendre les zones une par une et vérifier.




> (Comment tu peux avoir l'impression d'avoir tout complété en en ayant laissé autant derrière toi, d'ailleurs ?)


Tout simplement parce que je ne quittais pas une zone sans avoir eu le coffre me notifiant que j'avais fait les 100%...... et comme j'ai les 301 événements j'ai été dans toutes les cartes, et si je ne les quittait pas sans avoir eu les 100%...... 
Les cartes RvR c'est les arènes? celles ou il faut avoir les 500points? ou c'est les cartes comme champs éternels? et les 3 territoires frontaliers? (si c'est ces dernières je suis sur de les avoir alors  ::): , la technique de se connecter le matin à 7h30 8h avant son travail pendant qu'on boit son café est très efficace  ::): )

En tout cas merci de vos réponses et d'avoir confirmé que j'avais les bonnes valeurs (je ne savais pas ou chercher pour les avoir)

Merci

----------


## Maximelene

Les cartes RvR c'est les champs éternels et les territoires frontaliers.

Et comme il te manque au moins un point de skill, il est *impossible* que, comme tu le dis, tu n'aies quitté les zones qu'une fois celles-ci à 100% (les points de skill ne se trouvant pas en capitales).

----------


## PurpleSkunk

> la technique de se connecter le matin à 7h30 8h avant son travail pendant qu'on boit son café est très efficace


Ça c'est tout à fait vrai.

----------


## soj1

Oui oui je suis d'accord, c'est pour ça que j'ai juste dit que j'avais eu l'impression. je ne remet en aucun cause la faute sur le jeu hein.  ::):  y'a plus qu'a chercher  ::):

----------


## mikelion

Tu as fait toute la zone où il y a le lancé de vaches? Ce contenu est désactivé depuis un moment et permet d'avoir un vista il me semble.

----------


## yvan

C'est le seul point de vue qui me manque.
On sait pourquoi il est désactivé depuis si longtemps?

----------


## Kayato

> C'est le seul point de vue qui me manque.
> On sait pourquoi il est désactivé depuis si longtemps?


Un problème avec les paris. Par contre pas de news depuis qu'il l'ont désactivé  ::(:

----------


## Zepolak

> Bon avec Mr Slurp on a tenté une seule fois le RvR avec mumble en fond sonore histoire de se familiariser avec les lieux et ne pas gêner tout le monde avec des questions à la con... Mais bon, ça ne nous a pas empêché de faire les gros boulets  ... du genre qu'on préfère ne pas en parler


J'en suis à me dire que ce soir, ce sera un RvR bizarre que je vais faire : je vais me connecter et proposer aux gens qui le souhaite des explications par whispe des mécanismes de RvR.

Alors si y a des CPC avant ça qui souhaite des cours perso des notions de bases du RvR (mais lisez le guide de Xolo avant svp, il a même été cité dans l'article du magazine sur le jeu), ce sera avec grand plaisir.

Ce jeudi soir, on n'a aucune chance de perdre notre avance de points sur nos ennemis. Il faut en profiter pour tester & découvrir tout ce qui peut rendre chacun d'entre nous, ainsi uqe le groupe, plus fort. Hésitez vraiment pas.

Et surtout, si vous jouez vendredi au reset, ne quittez pas le jeu sans avoir : 
 - ravitaillement au max (si c'est 15, encore mieux)
 - des armes de sièges dans l'inventaire (dont des béliers *améliorés* - il faut qu'on arrête l'usage des béliers simples, c'est obsolète)

----------


## kino128

> Je pense que le post de Ptit Gras répond vraiment à ta question (à chercher dans les dernières page du topic RvR)


J'ai trouvé un post intéressant de Ptit Gras sur l'élém, mais rien l'envoûteur. Et la question m'intéresse aussi (celle de l'envoûteur en PvP).

Sinon j'ai continué mon élém hier soir, c'est vrai que c'est chaud, mais fun à jouer, avec un gros potentiel d'adaptation aux diverses situations, donc je crois que je vais continuer. Je vais aussi me fair un mesmer parce que ça m'a l'air très intéressant et original comme classe, et un warr parce que j'aime bien.

Ils ont quand même pas mal bossé leurs classes, on n'a pas l'impression de voir des clones de WoW (ptet voleur et rôdeur ?)

Par contre j'ai fini hier soir ma première zone (Vallée de la reine), mais je ne suis que niveau 12.
Vous feriez quoi ? Entrer une zone 15-25 ? Ou glander encore jusqu'à 15 ? Peut-être monter 3 niveaux avec du craft ?

----------


## Kl4w

> J'ai trouvé un post intéressant de Ptit Gras sur l'élém, mais rien l'envoûteur. Et la question m'intéresse aussi (celle de l'envoûteur en PvP).
> 
> Sinon j'ai continué mon élém hier soir, c'est vrai que c'est chaud, mais fun à jouer, avec un gros potentiel d'adaptation aux diverses situations, donc je crois que je vais continuer. Je vais aussi me fair un mesmer parce que ça m'a l'air très intéressant et original comme classe, et un warr parce que j'aime bien.
> 
> Ils ont quand même pas mal bossé leurs classes, on n'a pas l'impression de voir des clones de WoW (ptet voleur et rôdeur ?)
> 
> Par contre j'ai fini hier soir ma première zone (Vallée de la reine), mais je ne suis que niveau 12.
> Vous feriez quoi ? Entrer une zone 15-25 ? Ou glander encore jusqu'à 15 ? Peut-être monter 3 niveaux avec du craft ?


Perso j'ai fais la zone noob d'une 2ème race (vu que je vise à terme le 100% d'explo, c'est pas une perte de temps fondamentale), mais il y a peut être plus opti.
Enfin ça te permettra aussi de récupérer plus de compos de crafts, et personnellement même avec 2 zones ça n'a pas suffit à monter mes 2 métiers (mais bon, au début je récupérais pas forcément tout)

----------


## kino128

Je pensais me découvrir les autres noob zones avec avec des alts des bonnes races (j'ai toujours un faible pour les noob zones).
Par contre, moi aussi je vise le 100%, donc il faudra bien y passer...
D'ailleurs, les évènements ne sont pas comptés dans le pourcentage de complétion d'une zone ?
Par exemple je n'ai pas fait le gros event du marécage, mais j'ai quand même eu le coffre de 100%.

----------


## Maximelene

> D'ailleurs, les évènements ne sont pas comptés dans le pourcentage de complétion d'une zone ?


Non.

----------


## Rhusehus

Je suis le seul a devoir télécharger 12000 fichiers ? c'est quoi cette grosse maj de furieux, le patch note n'as pas changé :s

----------


## kino128

Et d'ailleurs il y a un moyen de le déclencher cet event ? Je ne l'ai jamais vu activé, ni trouvé ce qu'il faut faire pour l'activer.
(L'event du marais dans la vallée de la reine).

----------


## Maximelene

Vu la taille de l'event, il se déclenche soit à intervalles réguliers assez élevés, soit après une longue chaîne d'events. Ne t'attends pas à pouvoir le lancer à volonté  :;):

----------


## lokham

> Je suis le seul a devoir télécharger 12000 fichiers ? c'est quoi cette grosse maj de furieux, le patch note n'as pas changé :s


Tu n'avais pas lancé le jeu depuis 4 jours ? 

Si oui, c'est normal.

Pour moi, pas de maj aujourd'hui

----------


## Rhusehus

Bein, j'ai joué hier et avant hier, pas de problème. J'avais bien eu une mini maj pour le dernier patch.
J'ai même jouer ce midi, et la, je part tailler ma haie, ( je suis honteusement ralenti parce que j'ai sectionné ma rallonge accidentellement  ::(:  ), et puis la soudain, je reviens et me prend presque 1 Go dans la tronche !  ::o: 

J'espère que j'ai pas attrapé une saloperie.

----------


## Maximelene

> j'ai sectionné ma rallonge accidentellement


 :haha: 

Sinon à mon avis tu as juste, pour une raison ou une autre, enclenché le téléchargement de fichiers de langue supplémentaires. Il suffit de passer en anglais une seconde pour qu'il estime que c'est utile.

----------


## Rhusehus

> Sinon à mon avis tu as juste, pour une raison ou une autre, enclenché le téléchargement de fichiers de langue supplémentaires. Il suffit de passer en anglais une seconde pour qu'il estime que c'est utile.


Haaaa, ok.

Je suis en effet passé en langue anglaise ce matin !   ::o:

----------


## Anita Spade

> Ah bin là on la voit un poil mieux que pendant l'event :euphémisme:.


Je ne vois pasde quoi tu parles, l'action était parfaitement lisible...
  


On voit même un bout de son aile (je crois). 



> Il faut tout de même préciser quel les roses étaient indéniablement les plus classes !


Absolument!
Il est vrai que ça a été une sortie fort sympathique (ou le clipping a été au rendez-vous), ponctuée de moments biens fendards, j'imagine la surprise des joueurs déjà présents sur la map et qui voient soudainement débarquer dans les catacombes une vingtaine d'hurluberlus bondissants vêtus de couleurs chamarrées...
 Les teams en plein panorama.
 Suicide collectif à travers une toile de tente.

----------


## olih

C'était toi la taupe qui a pris la photo compromettante  ::o: .
BANNNN!

En fait on aurait du faire une photo des groupes couleur en rang 

Spoiler Alert! 


d'oignons

 à Fort Trinité.

----------


## Zepolak

Tain une screen avec des CPC morts dedans, tiens, comme c'est rare  ::trollface::

----------


## Aog

*Spoilers* en avant de tes yeux :




> Sortie aux Catacombes d'Ascalon, en mode exploration, chemin numéro 3 [...]
> 
> [...] *terriers de sépulturiens* [...]
> 
> Après quelques tentatives, et un maximum d'une soixantaine de pour-cents d'énergie collectée, nous nous inclinâmes, admettant que nous avions trouvés plus fort que nous. La débandade. La Bérézina. L'humiliation.


Aaaaaaaaaaah ! Maintenant dès que je lis le mot "sépulturien" je me roule en position fœtale et je pleure à chaudes larmes...  ::cry::

----------


## Lanilor

> - des armes de sièges dans l'inventaire (dont des béliers *améliorés* - il faut qu'on arrête l'usage des béliers simples, c'est obsolète)


Vu que tu es dans ta soirée explication, j'en profite : on les récupère comment les béliers améliorés ? 
Les béliers simples ça reste très efficace... à 2H du matin quand il n'y a personne en face pour répondre quand tu frappes à la porte. ::ninja::

----------


## ComDenis

Bon, j'ai craqué  :tired: 
C'est où qu'on signe pour rejoindre les canards ?

----------


## Maderone

> Suicide collectif à travers une toile de tente.


Je vais finir pas croire que c'est dans nos gênes de suivre les gens se suicider du haut des montagnes ! Effet mouton.




> Bon, j'ai craqué 
> C'est où qu'on signe pour rejoindre les canards ?


My god... Je dois te dire que les nouveaux qui ne foutent pas un pied sur la page 1, ça commence à être chiant ^^
Vu le nombre de membre qu'on a, on a du limiter. C'est censé être une guilde pour le forum, et le simple fait de ne pas lire la page 1 te fait partir avec des points en moins ^^
Mais bon si tu t'engages par l'honneur à fournir 10% de ta fortune à la banque de guilde à chaque fois que tu visites cette dernière, on peut peut être s'arranger. Réfléchis bien, d'autres ne sont pas aussi clément  ::ninja:: 

Surtout que je viens de voir que c'est écrit dans le titre du topic lui même §§

----------


## ComDenis

Waw, ils ont du vraiment vous souler pour provoquer ce genre de réaction, je me débroullerais hein, pardon d'avoir loupé le titre, pardon d'avoir préféré jouer a Gw2 que je viens d'acheter plutôt que de lire la première page d'une guilde dont je connais la moitié des membres pour avoir joué avec eux à d'autre jeux.

Cela étant dit, Milles excuses à nouveau, je verrais tout ça plus tard, histoire de "ne pas partir avec de mauvais points".

Ps: "Les nouveaux ..." Genre 3 ans de forum CPC et de post c'est être nouveau ? (Ou alors tu parlais des nouveaux à GW2, dans ce cas mea culpa, c'est le cas.)

Edit : Désolé de m'être emporté sur ce post, j'suis malade comme un chien et ça joue sur ma patience, je pensais pas que la guilde cpc (d'habitude assez intimiste) croulait sur les demandes de gens exterieur, ceci étant dit, je verrais plus tard pour me joindre à vous - ou non si les places se font rare. -

----------


## yvan

> Je vais finir pas croire que c'est dans nos gênes de suivre les gens se suicider du haut des montagnes ! Effet mouton.


Je dirais plutôt l'effet lemmings.......

----------


## Maderone

> Waw, ils ont du vraiment vous souler pour provoquer ce genre de réaction, je me débroullerais hein, pardon d'avoir loupé le titre, pardon d'avoir préféré jouer a Gw2 que je viens d'acheter plutôt que de lire la première page d'une guilde dont je connais la moitié des membres pour avoir joué avec eux à d'autre jeux.
> 
> Cela étant dit, Milles excuses à nouveau, je verrais tout ça plus tard, histoire de "ne pas partir avec de mauvais points".
> 
> Ps: "Les nouveaux ..." Genre 3 ans de forum CPC et de post c'est être nouveau ? (Ou alors tu parlais des nouveaux à GW2, dans ce cas mea culpa, c'est le cas.)


Ouais un peu soulé c'est vrai, mais y'a beaucoup de monde qui ne prennent pas le temps de lire/chercher par eux même. Toutes les infos importantes sont en page 1 et tu vois bien des gens qui se facilitent la vie "je pose ma question sans rien faire d'autre ça passera", qui débarquent tout frais sur le post en posant donc leur question milles fois posé alors que le titre lui même donne une réponse d'où chercher. C'est juste un respect de base que de prendre connaissance de la page 1, surtout que c'est plutôt cpcesque de la maintenir à jour. 

Bon après, t'as pas fait exprès, c'est pas grave. T'étais trop excité, ça peut se comprendre. Cependant, une participation de 10% est toujours demandé ! On a besoin de tome commander, et si on fait pas payer les noobs, on peut pas s'acheter notre stuff exotique ! C'est une dictature, tu ne plus reculer...

Et sinon je parlais des nouveaux de GW2, surtout.




> Je dirais plutôt l'effet lemmings.......


Trop d'old gamer :/

----------


## PurpleSkunk

> Aaaaaaaaaaah ! Maintenant dès que je lis le mot "sépulturien" je me roule en position fœtale et je pleure à chaudes larmes...


C'est les fans de Sepultura ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Anita Spade

> C'est les fans de Sepultura ?


Roots Bloody Roots...

----------


## Maximelene

> Waw, ils ont du vraiment vous souler pour provoquer ce genre de réaction, je me débroullerais hein, pardon d'avoir loupé le titre, pardon d'avoir préféré jouer a Gw2 que je viens d'acheter plutôt que de lire la première page d'une guilde dont je connais la moitié des membres pour avoir joué avec eux à d'autre jeux.


Grâce à toi, on sera encore plus désagréables avec le prochain qui viendra poser la même question.  ::ninja::

----------


## soj1

Au final j'avais bien oublié de visiter rata sum........

----------


## ComDenis

> Edit : Désolé de m'être emporté sur ce post, j'suis malade comme un chien et ça joue sur ma patience, je pensais pas que la guilde cpc (d'habitude assez intimiste) croulait sur les demandes de gens exterieur, ceci étant dit, je verrais plus tard pour me joindre à vous - ou non si les places se font rare. -


Je crois qu'on a compris.

----------


## Maximelene

> Je crois qu'on a compris.


Ah t'as pas d'humour en plus, merde alors !  ::ninja:: 

(j'ai remis un  ::ninja::  quand même, même si tu ne le comprends pas malgré tes 3 ans de forum CPC)

----------


## Albi33

> Je crois qu'on a compris.


Non mais t'es le bienvenu, fais pas gaffe aux aigris du coin  :^_^:  

@Maderone:
Perso autant quand des attachés de presse débarquent en demandant d'être recrutés, c'est chiant et irrespectueux, autant quand c'est quelqu'un qui a 3 ans d'ancienneté sur le forum je vois pas le souci, au pire tu peux indiquer gentillement que les infos sont sur la page 1, mais être aggressif ne sert pas à grand chose vu que de toute façon ta réponse sera perdue dès qu'on passera à la page suivante...

----------


## Maximelene

> être aggressif ne sert pas à grand chose vu que de toute façon ta réponse sera perdue dès qu'on passera à la page suivante...


Êtres aimable ne sert pas forcément à grand chose non plus, puisque la réponse sera perdue ou ignorée de toute façon, et la question reposée le lendemain  ::ninja::

----------


## Albi33

> Êtres aimable ne sert pas forcément à grand chose non plus, puisque la réponse sera perdue ou ignorée de toute façon, et la question reposée le lendemain


Ben si: être aimable donne une bonne impression à la personne qui vient demander l'information  ::P:

----------


## Maximelene

> Ben si: être aimable donne une bonne impression à la personne qui vient demander l'information


Si la personne vient demander l'information c'est qu'elle n'a pas pris la peine de lire ne serait-ce que le titre du sujet, auquel cas je ne vois pas pourquoi on prendrait la peine de chercher à lui faire bonne impression.

Merde quoi, c'est pas aux habitués du sujet de se faire chier à répondre à la même question tous les jours, c'est aux gens qui veulent l'information d'aller la chercher, d'autant plus quand elle doit être écrite à peu près 100 fois sur le sujet, y compris dans le message mentionné dans le titre !

----------


## Ptit gras

Aimable ne fait pas partie du vocabulaire disponible de la part du roux nommé Maximelene.

----------


## Ymnargue

J'ai le jeu, comment on entre dans la guilde ?






































Ahahahahaah. 





Bon, blague à part, j'ai vraiment le jeu maintenant. C'était un peu imprévu, je viens d'acheter Dark Souls et paf on m'offre Guild Wars 2.
Je vous raconte ma vie parce que j'attends que les voix en VO se téléchargent.
J'ai contacté Setamachintruc le "modérateur" (je mets des guillemets parce que les voix sont bientôt téléchargées).
Ma première impression c'est : Woh putain que c'est classe.

Pour le reste, on se verra bientôt sur le chan de la guilde. 
Et, oui, merde, lisez le premier post quand vous arrivez ici.

En même temps, c'est pareil sur plein d'autres posts. Les gens ne lisent JAMAIS le premier post.

----------


## silence

Je sais pas si c'est l'hiver mais vous êtes franchement relous en ce moment. Si on pouvait arrêter de se reprendre les uns les autres à tout bout de champs ce serait fort plaisant. Prenez exemple sur moi, il y a des posts qui m'inspirent un torrent d'insultes, je me retiens donc et, plutôt que d'essayer tout de même d'écrire quelque chose de posé et d'échouer, je me tais. 

Pour reprendre un homme sage rencontré sur ce même forum : 

Le côté pratique de la chose est que cela marche aussi pour les nouveaux arrivant qui ne lisent pas la première page.

----------


## Say hello

Ah, avec la file d'attente pour RvR j'ai "un peu" avancé ma quête perso en étant dans l'ordre des soupirs..



Il est génial !

 :Emo:

----------


## Ymnargue

Est-ce qu'il y'a un topic qui concerne les builds ? 
Je n'en vois pas.

EDITH : Les builds, les classes,... Faut poser les questions ici ? Ca fait un peu foutoir..

----------


## azruqh

> Est-ce qu'il y'a un topic qui concerne les builds ? 
> Je n'en vois pas.
> 
> EDITH : Les builds, les classes,... Faut poser les questions ici ? Ca fait un peu foutoir..


Il y a un topic 'theorycrafting' quelque part, je dirais que c'est plus par là que ça se passe.

Edith : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/70...theorycrafting

----------


## Anita Spade

> J'ai le jeu, comment on entre dans la guilde ?


Toi, heureusement que t'as l'avatar le plus classe du forum! ::P: 




> Ah, avec la file d'attente pour RvR j'ai "un peu" avancé ma quête perso en étant dans l'ordre des soupirs..
> 
> http://uppix.net/c/b/3/89e8bba10c0c0...866c498d2b.jpg
> 
> Il est génial !


FUCKIN' AWESOME

Tybalt, mon Pnj Préféré!  :Emo:

----------


## silence

Topic du RvR et oui, c'est un peu le foutoir mais il faut se plaindre à Seta pour y remédier.  ::trollface::

----------


## Ymnargue

J'avais bien vu ce topic-là. Theorycrafting + RVR dans le même topic ?
Et vous vous laissez faire ! ! ! !???

C'est inacceptable !

----------


## Maderone

> mais être aggressif ne sert pas à grand chose vu que de toute façon ta réponse sera perdue dès qu'on passera à la page suivante...


Je ne cherchais pas du tout à être agressif. C'était plutôt semi ironique. Même si ça fait chier ce genre de question, ça ne m'empêcheras pas de l'apprécier et déconner avec lui. J'aurais peut être du mettre plus de ninja et de lol alors. 
Désolé a ComDenis si je t'ai paru agressif, ce n'était pas mon intention. 

Cependant ce n'est pas parce qu'on a 3 ans d'ancienneté sur le forum qu'on peut se permettre de ne pas passer par la case première page. Surtout que ce n'est pas comme si c'était inhabituel chez cpc de mettre à jour la première page pour que tout le monde puisse voir les informations importantes... Après il ne pouvait pas savoir qu'on pose cette question une fois par jour, c'est sûr.
Mais quand c'est écrit dans le titre même du topic, faut pas pousser  :^_^: 

lol  ::ninja::  lol lol  ::ninja::  peace and love





> Ah, avec la file d'attente pour RvR j'ai "un peu" avancé ma quête perso en étant dans l'ordre des soupirs..
> 
> http://uppix.net/c/b/3/89e8bba10c0c0...866c498d2b.jpg
> 
> Il est génial !


C'est clair, je n'aimais pas du tout les Charr avant de le rencontrer : (Spoiler quête perso) 

Spoiler Alert! 


Qu'il reste dans nos coeur à jamais. Paix à son âme

----------


## Anonyme221030

Bon petit retour sur le PvE maintenant que je suis lvl 25. 

Au début j'ai bien accroché à leur système de missions + évènements qui apparaissent de temps à autre, mais je me lasse déjà de courir d'une mission à l'autre pour faire toujours les mêmes actions (buter x, activer ceci, ressusciter y)... Les évènements aléatoires idem ce sont un peu toujours les mêmes: accompagner machin, butter un boss.
L'histoire personnelle est rafraichissante dans ce contexte, mais elle a le défaut de se jouer tout seul dans son coin.

En fait les missions scénarisées du 1er GW manquent, elles avaient le double avantage de faire avancer le scénario tout en étant coopératives. C'était un peu les morceaux de bravoure qui brisaient la routine de l'exploration et du bash de mobs. Là dans GW2 il n'y a rien de tel. Les donjons combleront sans doute ce manque, mais bon c'est pas avant le lvl 50  ::cry:: 
Là le lvl 80 me parait bien éloigné, et j'ai déjà envie d'aller tester d'autres classes  ::P: 

Bon après je m'attarde sur les points qui me dérangent, mais sinon le jeu est superbe, c'est fluide, ça rame pas et on arpente à nouveau la Tyrie  ::wub::

----------


## olih

> Bon petit retour sur le PvE maintenant que je suis lvl 25. 
> 
> Au début j'ai bien accroché à leur système de missions + évènements qui apparaissent de temps à autre, mais je me lasse déjà de courir d'une mission à l'autre pour faire toujours les mêmes actions (buter x, activer ceci, ressusciter y)... Les évènements aléatoires idem ce sont un peu toujours les mêmes: accompagner machin, butter un boss.
> L'histoire personnelle est rafraichissante dans ce contexte, mais elle a le défaut de se jouer tout seul dans son coin.
> 
> En fait les missions scénarisées du 1er GW manquent, elles avaient le double avantage de faire avancer le scénario tout en étant coopératives. C'était un peu les morceaux de bravoure qui brisaient la routine de l'exploration et du bash de mobs. Là dans GW2 il n'y a rien de tel. Les donjons combleront sans doute ce manque, mais bon c'est pas avant le lvl 50 
> Là le lvl 80 me parait bien éloigné, et j'ai déjà envie d'aller tester d'autres classes 
> 
> Bon après je m'attarde sur les points qui me dérangent, mais sinon le jeu est superbe, c'est fluide, ça rame pas et on arpente à nouveau la Tyrie


 Rien ne t'empêche d'emmener des gens avec toi dans ton histoire perso.

----------


## Anonyme221030

Ouep mais même comme ça, ça n'a pas l'envergure des missions coop de GW1. 

En plus c'est con car ça ne fait avancer que ton histoire perso, les autres sont là pour des prunes. Donc en pratique tu trouves personne pour t'accompagner...

----------


## kierian

> (...)Là dans GW2 il n'y a rien de tel. Les donjons combleront sans doute ce manque, mais bon c'est pas avant le lvl *50* 
> (...)


30 le 1er donjon, pas 50.  :;):

----------


## Zepolak

> Vu que tu es dans ta soirée explication, j'en profite : on les récupère comment les béliers améliorés ? 
> Les béliers simples ça reste très efficace... à 2H du matin quand il n'y a personne en face pour répondre quand tu frappes à la porte.


Y a personne qui m'a contacté pour me poser des questions  :Emo: 
Alors j'ai joué !

Toutes les armes de siéges améliorés sont là, c'est des recettes de la forge :
http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Myst...pon_Blueprints

Pour le bélier, ça donne :



> 5 Mithril Ore
> 5 Elder Wood Log
> 2 Ram Blueprint
> 1 Siege Masters Guide

----------


## lordsupra

> J'ai le jeu, comment on entre dans la guilde ?
> 
> Bon, blague à part, j'ai vraiment le jeu maintenant. C'était un peu imprévu, je viens d'acheter Dark Souls et paf on m'offre Guild Wars 2.
> Je vous raconte ma vie parce que j'attends que les voix en VO se téléchargent.
> J'ai contacté Setamachintruc le "modérateur" (je mets des guillemets parce que les voix sont bientôt téléchargées).
> Ma première impression c'est : Woh putain que c'est classe.
> 
> Pour le reste, on se verra bientôt sur le chan de la guilde. 
> Et, oui, merde, lisez le premier post quand vous arrivez ici.
> ...


NOOOOOOOOOOOoOOOOOOOOOOOOON.

----------


## Skiant

> Ouep mais même comme ça, ça n'a pas l'envergure des missions coop de GW1. 
> 
> En plus c'est con car ça ne fait avancer que ton histoire perso, les autres sont là pour des prunes. Donc en pratique tu trouves personne pour t'accompagner...


Les quêtes communes sont débloquées pour tous les persos qui l'ont quand tu les termines.
De rien.

----------


## Ymnargue

> NOOOOOOOOOOOoOOOOOOOOOOOOON.


Si.

----------


## Amoilesmobs

::):  230 exotiques, leurs noms et leurs skins :

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...any=true#gid=0

----------


## Orgazmo

Bah moi chuis dans la guilde, comment on entre dans le jeu ?  ::unsure:: 

HAHAHAAAAAAAAAA !!!! Vous ne vous y attendiez pas à celle-là hein  ::lol:: 



 :tired:  ok je sors => []

----------


## Ymnargue

> Bah moi chuis dans la guilde, comment on entre dans le jeu ? 
> 
> HAHAHAAAAAAAAAA !!!! Vous ne vous y attendiez pas à celle-là hein 
> 
> http://www.quizz.biz/uploads/quizz/319508/2_3r1d5.jpg
> 
>  ok je sors => []


Au moins, tu es original. 
Pas forcément drôle, mais original.

----------


## Orgazmo

> Au moins, tu es original. 
> Pas forcément drôle, mais original.


C'est juste histoire de briser la monotonie  :;): 
J'aime pas la monotonie  ::(: 

Bref, en tout cas, bienvenu dans le jeu et à bientôt IG pour des heures et des heures de délires de _<insert your preference here>_.

----------


## Maderone

> Au moins, tu es original. 
> Pas forcément drôle, mais original.


Le chat est drôle  ::):

----------


## kino128

Puisqu'on en parle, comment ça se passe pour les alts ? C'est le compte qui est guildé, ou just un perso ?
Est-ce que vous guildez vos alts ?

----------


## Ymnargue

On dirait que le compte est guildé. Je n'en suis pas certain, mais Seta m'a demandé mon compte et pas mon pseudo.

----------


## Shura80

> Puisqu'on en parle, comment ça se passe pour les alts ? C'est le compte qui est guildé, ou just un perso ?
> Est-ce que vous guildez vos alts ?


C'est bien le compte qui est guildé donc les alts peuvent aussi représenter la guilde.

----------


## SetaSensei

Sachant qu'il faut aller dans l'interface de guilde et choisir "représenter" dans l'option pour les alts, c'est pas automatique.

----------


## Ymnargue

Et j'ai une question sur les métiers. J'ai lu ça-et-là que les métiers ne sont pas rentables sur GW2 et qu'au contraire, ils coûtent pas mal de thunes pour bien évoluer.
Bon, moi, je m'en bas les roubignoles. Je ne joue pas pour arriver 80 le plus vite possible, je n'ai pas envie d'être un roxoor riche qui peut s'acheter un matos de tueur.
Je veux m'amuser un maximum.

Du coup, je veux monter (au moins) un métier.
Je teste pour l'instant nécromant et j'hésite encore pas mal avec l'élémentaliste ou l'envoûteur. En gros, je vais jouer un mage.

Alors quel métier conseillez vous pour ces classes-là ?

----------


## Raymonde

> Et j'ai une question sur les métiers. J'ai lu ça-et-là que les métiers ne sont pas rentables sur GW2 et qu'au contraire, ils coûtent pas mal de thunes pour bien évoluer.
> Bon, moi, je m'en bas les roubignoles. Je ne joue pas pour arriver 80 le plus vite possible, je n'ai pas envie d'être un roxoor riche qui peut s'acheter un matos de tueur.
> Je veux m'amuser un maximum.
> 
> Du coup, je veux monter (au moins) un métier.
> Je teste pour l'instant nécromant et j'hésite encore pas mal avec l'élémentaliste ou l'envoûteur. En gros, je vais jouer un mage.
> 
> Alors quel métier conseillez vous pour ces classes-là ?


Ya un topic sur les métiers avec en première page un lien vers un guide super bien fait, qui détaille bien les meilleurs métiers par classe sur un ptit graphique.

J'ai pas le temps de te choper le lien par contre, bisous  :;):

----------


## Fredk

Tailleur pour les armures.  Bijoutier pour les breloques et colifichets.  Cuisinier si tu veux remplir ta banque vite fait.

Edit: artificier ou forgeron d'arme également - suivant ce que tu veux produire...

Le lien mentionné ci-dessus : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/71...-%C3%A9changes

----------


## Maderone

En fait l'HV est complètement pourri par des joueurs qui vendent leur compo à perte (entendre par là qu'ils se feraient plus d'argent en vendant aux npc), résultat tout ce qui ressort de l'artisanat est noyé sous une masse de produit folle et non rentable. Donc à part vendre des exotiques, ton métier ne sera pas forcément rentable. 

Si tu hésites entre plusieurs classes de léger, je te conseille tailleur ou artificier. Artificier qui te permet de faire des baton, des conneries du genre, mais qui peut également faire des potions ! Et ça c'est cool

----------


## SetaSensei

Les métiers inutiles ? Tu l'as lu où ?

Avec les métiers, tu peux te faire ton set exotique avec les stats que tu veux (enfin, presque), alors que les sets avec insignes ou karma sont plus limités. Il n'est pas possible apparemment d'avoir l'équivalent d'un set berzerker (Power, Precision, Crit Dam de mémoire) sans les crafts.

Pour un armure légère, tu as tailleur mais c'est pas le plus facile.
Le plus simple jusqu'à 375, c'est bijoutier. Mais pour passer 400 c'est autre chose.

----------


## Zepolak

Si tu te fous du pognons, je pense que c'est quand même foutrement gratifiant de te créer tes propres armes et armures. Donc tailleur pour l'armure et pour les armes, y a artificier je crois, au minimum. Pour les pistolets ou torches, t'as chasseur. Et le reste, je sais pas trop si ça sert pour ces 3 classes.

----------


## Ymnargue

Y'a un topic des métiers ? Ok.
Je vais chercher, mettre les topics en favoris et arrêter de foutre le bordel.
Merci pour l'info  ::):

----------


## Ptit gras

> Et j'ai une question sur les métiers. J'ai lu ça-et-là que les métiers ne sont pas rentables sur GW2 et qu'au contraire, ils coûtent pas mal de thunes pour bien évoluer.
> Bon, moi, je m'en bas les roubignoles. Je ne joue pas pour arriver 80 le plus vite possible, je n'ai pas envie d'être un roxoor riche qui peut s'acheter un matos de tueur.
> Je veux m'amuser un maximum.
> 
> Du coup, je veux monter (au moins) un métier.
> Je teste pour l'instant nécromant et j'hésite encore pas mal avec l'élémentaliste ou l'envoûteur. En gros, je vais jouer un mage.
> 
> Alors quel métier conseillez vous pour ces classes-là ?


Les métiers c'est rentable que ça soit au niveau de l'xp ou des sous. Sauf si t'achètes tous les matériaux pour transformer en objets.

----------


## Maderone

Enfin fait gaffe quand même, parce que l'envouteur et le nécro peuvent utiliser des armes comme des dagues/pistolet/épée, donc des métiers comme chasseur et forgeron d'armes te seront utile si genre tu comptes te craft toutes tes armes.

----------


## Ymnargue

> Tailleur pour les armures.  Bijoutier pour les breloques et colifichets.  Cuisinier si tu veux remplir ta banque vite fait.
> 
> Le lien mentionné ci-dessus : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/71...-%C3%A9changes


Merci j'ai trouvé le topic aussi.
Et le guilde semble bien foutu.

----------


## Orgazmo

> Et j'ai une question sur les métiers. J'ai lu ça-et-là que les métiers ne sont pas rentables sur GW2 et qu'au contraire, ils coûtent pas mal de thunes pour bien évoluer.
> Bon, moi, je m'en bas les roubignoles. Je ne joue pas pour arriver 80 le plus vite possible, je n'ai pas envie d'être un roxoor riche qui peut s'acheter un matos de tueur.
> Je veux m'amuser un maximum.
> 
> Du coup, je veux monter (au moins) un métier.
> Je teste pour l'instant nécromant et j'hésite encore pas mal avec l'élémentaliste ou l'envoûteur. En gros, je vais jouer un mage.
> 
> Alors quel métier conseillez vous pour ces classes-là ?


Bijoutier et Cuisinier sont des métiers complétement indépendant des autres au niveau des matières premières... Je te conseillerais donc de prendre un métier principal arme ou armure pour ta classe + un des 2 métiers secondaires.

Faut avouer que c'est vachement pratique de pouvoir monter ses deux métiers de manière complétement indépendante :D

----------


## SetaSensei

> Bijoutier et Cuisinier sont des métiers complétement indépendant des autres au niveau des matières premières... Je te conseillerais donc de prendre un métier principal arme ou armure pour ta classe + un des 2 métiers secondaires.
> 
> Faut avouer que c'est vachement pratique de pouvoir monter ses deux métiers de manière complétement indépendante :D


Surtout, ça t'évites de criser quand tu passes en crafts verts et qu'il te faut 8 sangs / crocs / totems pour faire 1 item.

----------


## Zepolak

Faut absolument les éviter les crafts verts non ? C'est vraiment à ce moment-là qu'il faut faire des découvertes je pense.
Enfin je sais pas, j'ai buté sur les crafts verts au début, mais après être passé à faire la montée de niveau de craft sur la découverte de nouvelle recette, c'est allé mieux quand même. 
Mais comme l'a signalé Fredk, c'est vraiment une discussion à faire ici : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/71...-%C3%A9changes

----------


## Fredk

Go topic craft ? (peut-être y bouger le suivi de message depuis le #4423)

Sinon il faut absolument monter en même temps son perso et l'artisanat utile.  Sans quoi tu vas te retrouver à crafter des choses pour du beurre (tu le feras de toute façon un peu mais moins si tu utilise au moins tes première créations à chaque pallier).

----------


## Louis X

Un métier monté au niveau 400 = 10 lvl en XP. Donc le craft çay le bien. :D

----------


## olih

Et il y a un succès et un titre associé pour qui monte les 8 métiers à 400  ::trollface:: .


Spoiler Alert! 


Pas sur le même perso hein, 2 métiers par reroll ça marche aussi.

----------


## Orgazmo

> Et il y a un succès et un titre associé pour qui monte les 8 métiers à 400 .
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Pas sur le même perso hein, 2 métiers par reroll ça marche aussi.


... nolife ?

----------


## olih

> ... nolife ?


Mmm ?
J'en ai déjà 4 à 400  ::ninja:: .
Au pire il suffit d'avoir un peu de po.

----------


## Orgazmo

> Mmm ?
> J'en ai déjà 4 à 400 .
> Au pire il suffit d'avoir un peu de po.


... Moi qui galère pour avoir 50pa  ::cry:: 

héééé... Zaurez pas une tite piece ?

----------


## Le Tyran

Dites, je me suis finalement mis à GuildWars 2 il y a un peu plus d'une semaine et y'a un truc qui me chiffonne :

Les recettes de matériaux de base du genre lingot de fer, argent etc... on est supposés les chopper comment? Parce que bon, autant ça m'arrive de tomber sur des PNJs avec des recettes de machins que je ne peux de toute manière pas fabriquer. Autant là à force de récolter dès que je passe près d'un gisement ou d'un arbre, j'accumule les ressources à ne plus savoir qu'en foutre et j'aimerais bien transformer tout ça en lingots et en planches.

----------


## olih

> Dites, je me suis finalement mis à GuildWars 2 il y a un peu plus d'une semaine et y'a un truc qui me chiffonne :
> 
> Les recettes de matériaux de base du genre lingot de fer, argent etc... on est supposés les chopper comment? Parce que bon, autant ça m'arrive de tomber sur des PNJs avec des recettes de machins que je ne peux de toute manière pas fabriquer. Autant là à force de récolter dès que je passe près d'un gisement ou d'un arbre, j'accumule les ressources à ne plus savoir qu'en foutre et j'aimerais bien transformer tout ça en lingots et en planches.


 :tired: 
Déjà envoie tes compo à la banque spéciale.
Ensuite apprend simplement un voir deux métiers d'artisanat.

----------


## Le Tyran

> Déjà envoie tes compo à la banque spéciale.
> Ensuite apprend simplement un voir deux métiers d'artisanat.


Je te rassures : mon coffre d'objets collectables déborde de matériaux inutilisables et ce malgré le fait que je vende quotidiennement au comptoir tout ce dont je n'ai pas l'usage dans les professions en question histoire de me constituer un petit pécule.

Je ne pose pas cette question par souci de place dans mon  inventaire ou dans mon autre coffre à la banque. 

Ma question porte sur comment débloquer la transformation de certains matériaux un peu plus avancés que les lingots de bronze que l'on récupère de base vu que j'ai suffisamment accumulé de ressources pour me mettre à l'artisanat et qu'à priori ça devrait monter assez vite, par exemple : mettons que je sois chasseur, est ce que la possibilité de transformer du minerais de fer en lingots se débloquera automatiquement une fois le niveau 75 du métier en question atteint où est-ce qu'en plus je dois me procurer une recette quelque part au préalable?

Parce que en lisant le tuto au début j'avais cru comprendre qu'il fallait se procurer de nouvelles recettes y compris pour la transformation des matériaux en composants de base (lingots, planches...), du coup vu que j'ai surtout axé mon personnage sur l’exploration jusqu'à maintenant ça m'intriguais de ne pas tomber dessus, et donc je me suis dit que j'avais compris un truc de travers j'aimerais éclaircir ce point avant de m'y mettre sérieusement, ça m'évitera de parler pour des prunes à chaque PNJ vendant des recettes que je croise.  :^_^:

----------


## Le Porte-Poisse

> Je te rassures : mon coffre d'objets collectables déborde de matériaux inutilisables et ce malgré le fait que je vende quotidiennement au comptoir tout ce dont je n'ai pas l'usage dans les professions en question histoire de me constituer un petit pécule.
> 
> Je ne pose pas cette question par souci de place dans mon  inventaire ou dans mon autre coffre à la banque. 
> 
> Ma question porte sur comment débloquer la transformation de certains matériaux un peu plus avancés que les lingots de bronze que l'on récupère de base vu que j'ai suffisamment accumulé de ressources pour me mettre à l'artisanat et qu'à priori ça devrait monter assez vite, par exemple : mettons que je sois chasseur, est ce que la possibilité de transformer du minerais de fer en lingots se débloquera automatiquement une fois le niveau 75 du métier en question atteint où est-ce qu'en plus je dois me procurer une recette quelque part au préalable?
> 
> Parce que en lisant le tuto au début j'avais cru comprendre qu'il fallait se procurer de nouvelles recettes y compris pour la transformation des matériaux en composants de base (lingots, planches...), du coup vu que j'ai surtout axé mon personnage sur l’exploration jusqu'à maintenant ça m'intriguais de ne pas tomber dessus, et donc je me suis dit que j'avais compris un truc de travers j'aimerais éclaircir ce point avant de m'y mettre sérieusement, ça m'évitera de parler pour des prunes à chaque PNJ vendant des recettes que je croise.


Le bronze, tu vas en voir assez longtemps (jusqu'à 75, justement, si je me souviens bien) avant de passer au fer. Ca se débloquera tout seul à ce moment-là !  :;):

----------


## Le Tyran

Merci pour l'info.  :;):

----------


## Le Porte-Poisse

Je t'en prie ! Ca ne t'a coûté que ton premier exotique crafté !  ::trollface::

----------


## freuf

Salut tout le monde, à force de lire à droite à gauche que ce jeu est bien j'ai fini par l'acheter  ::): 

J'habite de l'autre côté du monde par contre, j'ai 8h de décalage avec la France. Vous pensez que ça vaut le coup de créer un perso sur un serveur FR? En gros, y'a du monde sur les serveurs en milieu de journée ou c'est plutôt mort?

----------


## Phazon

Freuf, j'ai joué depuis la release de Shanghai et je peux te dire que je me suis éclaté. 

Bon ça va être bien chaud de monter un groupe pour un donjon en journée chez toi, mais en soirée pas de soucis normalement. Si le RvR t'intéresse, et il va t'intéresser (!), tu as une équipe de nuit formidable pour te faire découvrir toutes les finesses de ce mode (Asssaults amphibies et fuites organisées via portails optimisés en premier lieu).

Crée toi un perso sur Vizunah (notre serveur) pour voir si pas de soucis de latence trop importants, dans le cas contraire tourne toi vers les ricains ! A savoir que tu peux transférer ton perso gratuitement de serveur en serveur par limite d'une fois/24h (si je ne dis pas de bêtise) jusqu'à ce que Arenanet dise le contraire.

Donc pas de soucis !

----------


## freuf

> je me suis éclaté, tu as une équipe de nuit formidable, tu peux transférer ton perso gratuitement de serveur en serveur 
> Donc pas de soucis !


OK, j'aime deja ce jeu  ::wub:: 

Merci bien pour tes precisions ! Je vais faire un perso sur Vizunah donc. *masse delicatement les cables de l'internet pour faciliter le download*. Pour le lag en general j'ai a peu pres autant en Europe et aux US, enfin on verra bien mais a priori ca devrait rouler.

----------


## Phazon

_(Bon ça va lui faire tout drôle le premier contact avec l'équipe de nuit, j'espère qu'il ne va pas être perturbé mentalement )_

----------


## Zepolak

> _(Bon ça va lui faire tout drôle le premier contact avec l'équipe de nuit, j'espère qu'il ne va pas être perturbé mentalement )_


Moi ça me fait bizarre tous les vendredi  ::O: 
Enfin, c'était un de mes premiers "vrais" vendredi, mais quand même  ::O:

----------


## Ethoril

Plop les canards.

Dites, j'ai un soucis. Je viens de compléter mon 100% d'explo (j'en suis sur, j'ai tout, et la médaille apparait débloquée sur ma page de choix de personnages. Mais impossible de trouver ces deux fameux "dons d'exploration"

D'ailleurs j'ai été surpris, aucune fenêtre n'a pop nulle part pour me dire ouais félicitation t'as tout fait :/ (par contre j'ai bien le titre déjà vu déjà fait)

Bref, c'est pas un truc physique dans l'inventaire les dons ???

----------


## ComDenis

'Xcellent le RvR hier, c'était mon premier, et c'était très doux  ::ninja::

----------


## Davbass

> Plop les canards.
> 
>  Dites, j'ai un soucis. Je viens de compléter mon 100% d'explo (j'en suis sur, j'ai tout, et la médaille apparait débloquée sur ma page de choix de personnages. Mais impossible de trouver ces deux fameux "dons d'exploration"


Alors il faut que tu ailles a la "grotte de l'impasse" dans la cote de la marée sanglante. Tu rentres et tu obtiendras ton coffre... vide et les 2 dons.

----------


## freuf

Re, j'essaie donc de créer un perso sur Vizunah Square mais ca me dit que le serveur est full  ::cry:: 

Si j'attends un peu des places peuvent se liberer ou bien c'est mort?

----------


## Kl4w

> Re, j'essaie donc de créer un perso sur Vizunah Square mais ca me dit que le serveur est full 
> 
> Si j'attends un peu des places peuvent se liberer ou bien c'est mort?


Ca dépend des moments de la journée, attends un peu ça devrait le faire. Il faut attendre que la population passe à elevée je crois.

----------


## doudou1408

> Re, j'essaie donc de créer un perso sur Vizunah Square mais ca me dit que le serveur est full 
> 
> Si j'attends un peu des places peuvent se liberer ou bien c'est mort?


Sauf erreur de ma part , tu peux commencer à jouer sur un autre serveur , tu pourra transférer sur Vizunah par la suite  ::):

----------


## freuf

En fait c'est bon j'ai relance 3-4 fois et j'ai pu me mettre dessus.

----------


## Ethoril

> Alors il faut que tu ailles a la "grotte de l'impasse" dans la cote de la marée sanglante. Tu rentres et tu obtiendras ton coffre... vide et les 2 dons.


Ca a marché !!!!!!!!!!!

Merci BEAUCOUP !

edit: ce qui est bizarre, c'est que je l'avais déjà cette zone, mais qu'importe, je suis trop content ^^

----------


## Maderone

Comment ça se fait qu'il faille aller dans une grotte sur cette carte bien spécifique pour recevoir les dons?

----------


## kierian

Ca n'a pas été le cas pour moi, je veux dire par là qu'il ne faut pas aller "récupérer" ses dons là-bas, c'est plutôt que les joueurs à qui cela arrive n'avaient pas mis les pieds là-bas AVANT. Si tu as déjà découvert cette grotte en faisant la map, tu n'auras pas à y retourner, la subtilité tenant à mon avis au fait que dans ladite grotte se trouve un site remarquable, derrière un portail, comptabilisé "à part" de la map. Voiloù.

----------


## trex

Glitch patch des développeur qui n'avait pas eu le temps d'implémenter de récompense pour les 100% explo à la sortie du jeu.
C'est du bidouillage un peu dégueulasse "mais ça marche".
C'est un jeu qui étais sensé sortir "lorsqu'il serais prêt", mais en fait la pression de MoP à été plus forte je crois.

----------


## Ethoril

> Ca n'a pas été le cas pour moi, je veux dire par là qu'il ne faut pas aller "récupérer" ses dons là-bas, c'est plutôt que les joueurs à qui cela arrive n'avaient pas mis les pieds là-bas AVANT. Si tu as déjà découvert cette grotte en faisant la map, tu n'auras pas à y retourner, la subtilité tenant à mon avis au fait que dans ladite grotte se trouve un site remarquable, derrière un portail, comptabilisé "à part" de la map. Voiloù.


En l’occurrence j'avais bien tout débloqué déjà, y compris ce site remarquable (d'ailleurs l'écran de chargement quand j'y suis allé mettait bien 1/1.

Et pourtant, ca a bien déclanché le don (alors qu'encore une fois, j'avais déjà le titre, allez comprendre)

----------


## Kob

> Oui mais as tu renoncé à SWtor pour GW² là est la question !


Alors, vi, vi, vi, petit coquin... Effectivement swtor a été une super expérience de mmo. Après, je le sens bien ce gw2: dynamisme, ambiance etc etc  :B):

----------


## kaznois

Dites moi, pourquoi presque touts les noms de guildes que je vois, dans guildwar2, sont composés de seulement trois lettres?  ::huh::  
C'est la mode ou une absence quasi générale d'originalité ?  ::zzz::

----------


## Zepolak

> Dites moi, pourquoi presque touts les noms de guildes que je vois, dans guildwar2, sont composés de seulement trois lettres?  
> C'est la mode ou une absence quasi générale d'originalité ?


T'as le nom de la guilde et ensuite t'as le tag de la guilde. Le nom de la guilde apparaît à peu de moment (jamais?) tandis que le tag de guilde est accolé à tous les pseudos des personnages. Le tag de guilde est limité à 4 caractères et n'est pas unique, contrairement au nom de guilde.

----------


## Benounet

Grilled.

----------


## Maximelene

> Le nom de la guilde apparaît à peu de moment (jamais?)


Le nom de guilde apparaît sous le nom de la cible, à gauche (à l'opposée du tag), mais son placement n'aide effectivement pas à sa visibilité.  :;):

----------


## freuf

Plop,

bon je découvre tranquillou le jeu, j'ai commencé un Asura élémentaliste, je suis niveau 11 toujours autour de la zone de départ, et je comprends pas tout :D

Il y a quelqu'un de connecté et dispo pour repondre a 357 questions débiles ?  ::ninja::  Mon pseudo Dwacito.6980

----------


## Skiant

> Dites moi, pourquoi presque touts les noms de guildes que je vois, dans guildwar2, sont composés de seulement trois lettres?  
> C'est la mode ou une absence quasi générale d'originalité ?


Répondez maintenant.

----------


## kaznois

Merci pour vos réponses, il semble qu'il n'y a qu'en sélectionant le joueur qu'on a le nom de guilde complet.je trouve ça un peu con.

----------


## Ymnargue

> Répondez maintenant.


Maintenant.

---------- Post added at 11h12 ---------- Previous post was at 11h10 ----------

J'ai un nécromant et un mesmer niveau 8 et j'ai envie de tester l'élémentaliste. 
Je sais que je veux un "mage" donc je vais choisir entre ces trois là.
Mais putain, j'ai une malédiction avec les jeux de rôle (mmo ou rpg et même sur table) : je galère pour trouver la classe que j'aime le plus. 
Je suis toujours étonné de voir certaines personne commencer le jeu avec un guerrier et arriver au niveau 80 sans se poser de questions sur les autres classes.

C'était un morceau de ma vie que je voulais vous offrir.
Bon dimanche.

----------


## Goji

J'ai montré un guerrier ET un gardien sans me poser de question sur les autres classes  :Cigare:

----------


## azruqh

> [/COLOR]J'ai un nécromant et un mesmer niveau 8 et j'ai envie de tester l'élémentaliste. 
> Je sais que je veux un "mage" donc je vais choisir entre ces trois là.
> Mais putain, j'ai une malédiction avec les jeux de rôle (mmo ou rpg et même sur table) : je galère pour trouver la classe que j'aime le plus. 
> Je suis toujours étonné de voir certaines personne commencer le jeu avec un guerrier et arriver au niveau 80 sans se poser de questions sur les autres classes.
> 
> C'était un morceau de ma vie que je voulais vous offrir.
> Bon dimanche.


Non non mais je suis comme toi. J'essaie un peu tout, je supprime mes persos, j'en recrée d'autres... C'est bien et c'est pas bien. C'est bien parce que c'est une qualité d'être curieux et de vouloir essayer plein de choses, c'est pas bien parce que, à vouloir jouer quatre ou cinq persos en même temps, on en joue aucun correctement. Du coup, je me concentre sur ma guerrière et je tâche de résister à l'envie de monter un voleur ou une illusionniste... Ou une chasseuse. Ou un gardien d'ailleurs tiens, pourquoi pas après tout... Voilà, morceau pour morceau hein...

----------


## Hasunay

J'ai plus ou moins le même problème mais c'est la première fois que j’hésite autant pour une classe, je les aimes toutes ... Du coup j'ai 3 perso niveau 35 mais aucun niveau 80 snif

----------


## Maximelene

> Merci pour vos réponses, il semble qu'il n'y a qu'en sélectionant le joueur qu'on a le nom de guilde complet.je trouve ça un peu con.


En même temps, il n'y a rien de plus envahissant que d'afficher le nom complet des guildes au dessus de la tête de chaque personnage.

Et c'est pas non plus comme si c'était nécessaire : le tag permet très facilement de repérer la guilde des gens d'en face (demandes à ceux qui font du WvW s'ils ne sont pas capables de retrouver un Nugos  :;):  ).

----------


## Maderone

J'imagine le bordel en 3W avec les noms complets
Oh Mon Dieu ! Il sont 50 000 !

----------


## kennyo

Dites-moi, aujourd'hui j'ai fait 2 chemins dans Cata explo (ma 1ère fois en explo d'ailleurs).

Le premier, qui était apparemment le 2nd chemin (choix du milieu avec *Détha*), c'était des vagues de mobs et les 5 pièges à pics. Et le boss de fin c'était un gros lézard où on avait 3 mortiers.

Le second chemin, qui était le 1er choix avec *Hodgins*, toujours Kholer, puis un event avec Hodgins à protéger + 6 terriers à détruire. Enfin avec comme boss "le roi hurleur", encore un gros lézard qui crie.

Le dernier choix en chemin avec *Tzark*, c'est quoi la difficulté au juste ?

----------


## Maximelene

Le chemin 2 est le plus facile, et le plus rapide. Le chemin 3 est un peu plus long et difficile, hormis en ce qui concerne le boss de fin, assez galère. Le premier chemin, enfin, est le plus "dur" des trois, notamment lorsqu'il faut protéger Hodgins, mais sa difficulté étant en fait liée à l'organisation du groupe, 5 joueurs qui communiquent pas mal n'auront aucune réelle difficulté.

Et, dans les trois cas, le boss est un gros lézard qui crie, avec une petite variation de compétence à chaque fois.

----------


## Phazon

*Avis à tous les canards !*

Une grande bataille nous attend à partir du week-end prochain en WvW. Nous allons rencontrer le serveur qui monte qui monte depuis sa création et qui veut nous botter les fesses, _Pierre Arborea_.

*Ce combat va être rude et rugueux, c'est pourquoi nous avons besoins de nouvelles recrues rutilantes !* 

_WE NEED YOU_ 

Oui toi le canard qui farm les donjons tous les soirs, toi le canard qui tue des ogres en pagaille pour avoir du sang puissant, toi le canard qui n'est que niveau 29 et qui n'a acheté le jeu il y a à peine une semaine et ne s'est pas encore jeté dans l'arène.

*Nous souhaitons organiser une soirée spéciale Monde contre Monde pour donner le goût des conflits à grande échelle à ceux qui n'ont fait qu'effleurer le mode, pas touché ou ayant un mauvais à priori à son sujet.*

*Elle aura lieu* *mercredi ou jeudi soir* (selon l'affluence attendue) et se voudra _pédagogique, généreuse_ (on gagne pleins de sous sous et de karma !) et surtout emplie de_ jeu de mots pourraves_. 

La connexion au Mumble CPC sera bien sûr le seul pré-requis à votre participation, le simple fait d'être en écoute sera suffisant.

Suite à cette soirée vous obtiendrez votre diplôme de canard de guerre signée par le _Commandeur Quaggan_ en personne.

*Faites rugir le soldat qui est en vous !*

----------


## Ptit gras

Viendez nombreux, quel que soit votre niveau et votre taille e-penienne !

----------


## PolluXxX

Je tenterai d'être là mercredi soir !

----------


## Arkane Derian

WTF ?!!? C'est quoi cette maj qui change l'ordre des comps de l'épée à deux mains du gardien ? Ils ont peur qu'on s'ennuie alors ils nous font des petites blagues ?

----------


## Maderone

Hahaha... C'est peut être juste pour faciliter les nouveau joueurs. Avoir un sort qui fait tourbilol en deuxième c'est plus simple je pense, que de comprendre le fonctionnement d'un symbole de représaille.

----------


## Orgazmo

> *Avis à tous les canards !*
> 
> Une grande bataille nous attend à partir du week-end prochain en WvW. Nous allons rencontrer le serveur qui monte qui monte depuis sa création et qui veut nous botter les fesses, _Pierre Arborea_.
> 
> *Ce combat va être rude et rugueux, c'est pourquoi nous avons besoins de nouvelles recrues rutilantes !* 
> 
> _WE NEED YOU_ 
> 
> Oui toi le canard qui farm les donjons tous les soirs, toi le canard qui tue des ogres en pagaille pour avoir du sang puissant, toi le canard qui n'est que niveau 29 et qui n'a acheté le jeu il y a à peine une semaine et ne s'est pas encore jeté dans l'arène.
> ...


MOI MOI MOI :D
... J'aurais bien besoin d'une tite formation histoire de pas être un boulet comme la dernière fois  ::):

----------


## kennyo

La formation ça commence maintenant, et ça se passe sur le champ de bataille éternel.

----------


## kino128

Mercredi soir alors, madame est à son cours de dessin... jusqu'à 21h30  ::(:

----------


## Caf

> *Avis à tous les canards !*
> 
> Une grande bataille nous attend à partir du week-end prochain en WvW. Nous allons rencontrer le serveur qui monte qui monte depuis sa création et qui veut nous botter les fesses, _Pierre Arborea_.
> 
> *Ce combat va être rude et rugueux, c'est pourquoi nous avons besoins de nouvelles recrues rutilantes !* 
> 
> _WE NEED YOU_ 
> 
> Oui toi le canard qui farm les donjons tous les soirs, toi le canard qui tue des ogres en pagaille pour avoir du sang puissant, toi le canard qui n'est que niveau 29 et qui n'a acheté le jeu il y a à peine une semaine et ne s'est pas encore jeté dans l'arène.
> ...


Viendez viendez ! Il y aura de quoi se gaver en tant que Canards !  ::ninja::

----------


## Zevka

Y a combien d'attente en général pour le weuweuweu ?

Faudra que je teste un jour, quand même...

----------


## kennyo

> Y a combien d'attente en général pour le weuweuweu ?
> 
> Faudra que je teste un jour, quand même...


Dépend de la map (les 2 frontalières ont en général moins de queue) et de l'heure.

----------


## Aubépine

> *Avis à tous les canards !*
> 
> Une grande bataille nous attend à partir du week-end prochain en WvW. Nous allons rencontrer le serveur qui monte qui monte depuis sa création et qui veut nous botter les fesses, _Pierre Arborea_.
> 
> *Ce combat va être rude et rugueux, c'est pourquoi nous avons besoins de nouvelles recrues rutilantes !* 
> 
> _WE NEED YOU_ 
> 
> Oui toi le canard qui farm les donjons tous les soirs, toi le canard qui tue des ogres en pagaille pour avoir du sang puissant, toi le canard qui n'est que niveau 29 et qui n'a acheté le jeu il y a à peine une semaine et ne s'est pas encore jeté dans l'arène.
> ...


Moi moi moi  ::lol:: 
Je suis partante, super idée  ::wub::

----------


## pechpito

Partant aussi quelque soit le soir choisi. Et du coup vous avez des techniques canardaises ( canardoises ?, canardiennes ? ) pour ne pas passer la soirée en file d'attente ?

----------


## Caf

Le mieux c'est : 

- S'inscrire au moment on l'on est pas en serveur de dépassement.
- Éviter de changer de zone pendant l'attente.

En général je n'attends jamais plus de 30 à 45min avant d'entrer. Ceci pendant les soirs de semaine bien entendu.

----------


## kino128

Vous voulez commencer à quelle heure ?

----------


## olih

Patch note du jour.



> *Général*
> 
> Correction d’un bug de ciblage faisant que le glisser gauche déselectionnait/sélectionnait les cibles de façon incorrecte.    Correction d’un bug de ciblage qui permettait aux utilisateurs de déselectionner toutes les cibles à l’aide de la fonctionnalité de sélection de la cible suivante.    Correction d’un bug relatif aux animations des épées et des pistolets des Humaines.    Correction d’un bug faisant que la célérité restait indéfiniment sur les joueurs et sur les ennemis.    Correction de la recette de la forge mystique du Regard de Melandru qui donnait le bâton mystique à la place.    Correction d’un bug possible dans les défis de compétence faisant que les conversations ne se fermaient pas pour tous les joueurs parlant avec le PNJ.    Correction d’un bug faisant que les recettes de Destructeur du forgeron d’armes étaient échangées contre des armes de valkyrie et de berserker.    Correction des recettes de la forge mystique pour les lingots de platine et de mithril, dont la conversion utilisait des rouleaux de tissu à la place des lingots. Cela résout aussi le problème des recettes de rouleaux de lin et de soie, dont la conversion donnait parfois des lingots.    Correction de la recette de la forge mystique pour Immobulus qui nécessitait un objet non disponible. Elle nécessite désormais des yeux géants.    Correction d’un bug faisant que la Rune de divinité infligeait 50% de dégâts critiques de plus que prévu.    Supression du rire (audio) dans les ateliers d’artisan du Promontoire divin.    Augmentation de la limite maximum de karma.    La Rune d’aventurier supérieure donne désormais 50% d’endurance après un soin.    L’écran de sélection de personnage reflète désormais les choix de l’armure cachée.    Mise à jour de la Rune de terre et de la Rune du bosquet, qui ont 25% de chance d’offrir 4 secondes de protection et une recharge de 30 secondes pour les runes supérieures (45 secondes pour les runes majeures).    Nous avons assoupli notre système anti-abus pour les butins et les événements.
> 
> *Caméra*
> 
> Nous avons mis à jour la caméra afin de réduire le lissage de la distance caméra présent dans le jeu et de réduire la fréquence des bugs en rapport. Nous nous penchons encore sur d’autres problèmes de caméra, mais nous avons décidé d’effectuer ce changement avant tout autre afin d’améliorer l’expérience de jeu.
> 
> *Evénements*
> ...

----------


## Rikimaru

Rien sur le sPvP  ::sad::  ...  salut à tous malgré que je sois sur un autre serveur je souhaiterai animé la partie sPvP à qui dois-je m'adresser ?

----------


## Phazon

*On attend ce soir pour choisir entre mercredi et jeudi*, n'hésitez pas à faire part de votre préférence ! 

Pour l'heure en prenant en compte la file d'attente et la fin du souper, on va dire qu'à 21h30 on lancera le bus de canetons ! Bien sûr on fera attention au nombre de canards encore en file, etc... De toute façon les questionnements sur le fonctionnement au sens large et la théorie pourront se faire pendant la file.

*Disons donc 21h sur Mumble avec pour but de rentrer aux alentours de 21h30 en ayant lancé la file d'attente entre 20h30 et 21h.*

Et si vous ne pensez être parmi nous qu'un peu plus tard, aucun soucis ! On prendra bien sûr tout ça en compte.

----------


## Thorkel

Ils entendent quoi par "utilisation abusive de la carte" dans les donjons?

----------


## Forza Limouzi

Euh ok petit nerf de l'élémentaliste vu qu'on roulait clairement sur tout... C'et dommage pour la glyphe de renouveau j'avais commencé à pas mal l'utiliser ces derniers temps, vu qu'il faut un temps de cast, le timing est assez tendu pour ce qui est de ramener les joueurs à terre dorénavant. Je pense plutôt que ça a été nerf à cause de ceux qui utilisaient la comp pour bug exploit dans tous les sens dans les donjons.

Pour tourbillon pareil, petite incompréhension, je trouvais que déjà ça faisait pas des masses de dégâts, c'était plus intéressant pour son côté knockback. Peut être qu'avec certains builds, les dégâts étaient monstrueux.

----------


## mikelion

Concernant la maj, il faut juste que je vérifie si le pnj donnant un skill point dans les plaines d'Ashford apparaît enfin.

----------


## Madvince

Moi celui qui me manque c'est celui de la province de Metrica, le chef de village des "crapauds" au sud je crois.
Après plus que quelques uns (panorama et site) en McM et fini l'exploration !  ::lol::

----------


## mikelion

J'ai réussi à faire certains skills points qui buggaient en passant sur serveur d'attente, mais c'était il y a un moment. Je ne passe plus sur server d'attente maintenant (à part le rvr), tout le monde doit jouer sur les maps lvl80.

----------


## Maderone

> Ils entendent quoi par "utilisation abusive de la carte" dans les donjons?


Dans Caudécus en mode exploration, tu pouvais dans un chemin passer complètement à coté d'une zone en utilisant un chemin sur la map qui n'a pas été prévu par les devs. On devait longer une parois rocheuse abrupte en sautant de plateforme droite en plateforme droite. Et résultat, on passait totalement un event
D'ailleurs je fais un grand  :haha:  au canard qui m'a montré cette technique de fourbe ! De mécréant !

Par contre, je retiens un nerf du voleur à l'épée... Logique de nerf les builds qui changent un peu d'un spam bond au coeur  :tired:

----------


## Alchimist

> Ils entendent quoi par "utilisation abusive de la carte" dans les donjons?


Par exemple, sur Caudecus on pouvait passer au-dessus d’une porte lors de l’événement des barils (chemin 2), on pouvait traverser un mur avant qu’il n’explose, et ainsi passer un boss (chemin 1), ou encore rush le passage de la caserne en sautant sur une pierre (chemin 3).
 Je n’ai pas refais le donjon depuis, mais je pense qu’ils parlent de ça.




> D'ailleurs je fais un grand  au canard qui m'a montré cette technique de fourbe ! De mécréant !


Je crois que c’était moi, Abigail Belamont  ::P: 
Mais je m’en moque, puisque j’ai déjà mon armure caudecus.

----------


## Thorkel

Et dans le donjon lvl 60 

Spoiler Alert! 


(sais plus le nom), on peut éviter la grande salle pleine de draguerre en passant sur le coté droit, c'est fait exprès ou c'est justement ca qu'ils ont viré?

(d'ailleurs, quand on vide la salle, le chef sur son balcon s'énerve ou pas?)

Non je demande parce qu'on est revenu vider la salle après avoir commencé Kudu et du coup le gars sur son balcon nous a rien dit, il restait vert....

----------


## Ptit gras

Le nerf de l'élem c'est encore une blague  ::lol::  La classe était déjà au sol, là ont s'est pris un finisher.
Ah mais non, c'est un élite qui est nerfé ! On s'en fout on les utilise pas tellement ils sont pourris !
 :haha:  dtc anet ton nerf il puducu ololz

----------


## olih

J'ai l'impression que la seule classe qu'ils ont réussi à faire correctement du premier coup (à part des corrections de bugs), c'est le nécro.
On a pas encore eu de nerf/up/etc.

----------


## Zepolak

> J'ai l'impression que la seule classe qu'ils ont réussi à faire correctement du premier coup (à part des corrections de bugs), c'est le nécro.
> On a pas encore eu de nerf/up/etc.


Je suis assez surpris par une telle remarque. Sur GW1, il y a eu des nerfs/ups pendant des années. Ça n'a rien à voir avec le fait de réussir à faire son travail correctement. Ça a à voir avec le comportement des joueurs et de l'équilibrage, chose qui continue tant que le jeu est vivant.

----------


## Thorkel

Le rôdeur non plus n'a pas été nerfé, et il est très bien comme ca  :;): 

Une idée pour ma question posée plus haut en spoiler?^^

----------


## olih

> Je suis assez surpris par une telle remarque. Sur GW1, il y a eu des nerfs/ups pendant des années. Ça n'a rien à voir avec le fait de réussir à faire son travail correctement. Ça a à voir avec le comportement des joueurs et de l'équilibrage, chose qui continue tant que le jeu est vivant.


Bah, c'est simplement que pour l'instant, ils ont touché au nécro que pour corriger des bugs.
Ça va pas plus loin.

C'est peut être aussi parce que c'est une classe moins jouée, j'en sais rien.

----------


## GudulePremier

> Et dans le donjon lvl 60 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> (sais plus le nom), on peut éviter la grande salle pleine de draguerre en passant sur le coté droit, c'est fait exprès ou c'est justement ca qu'ils ont viré?
> 
> (d'ailleurs, quand on vide la salle, le chef sur son balcon s'énerve ou pas?)
> 
> Non je demande parce qu'on est revenu vider la salle après avoir commencé Kudu et du coup le gars sur son balcon nous a rien dit, il restait vert....


Réponse en spoiler : 


Spoiler Alert! 


 Non en histoire tu peut vider la salle entière (d’ailleurs c'est ce qu'on a fais avec le groupe canard) et il reste en haut toujours amical.
Tu l'affronte en exploration mais je ne sait plus quel chemin par contre, c'est le boss de fin avec 2 golems.



En tout cas que ce soit en histoire ou explo je le trouve hyper pénible ce donj' (et long....) et je n'ai aucune envie d'y remettre les pieds.

----------


## olih

> Réponse en spoiler : 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
>  Non en histoire tu peut vider la salle entière (d’ailleurs c'est ce qu'on a fais avec le groupe canard) et il reste en haut toujours amical.
> Tu l'affronte en exploration mais je ne sait plus quel chemin par contre, c'est le boss de fin avec 2 golems.
> 
> ...


 D'un autre coté, ce Donjon n'est pas marqué dans la patch note.

----------


## GudulePremier

> *Avis à tous les canards !*
> ...
> _WE NEED YOU_ 
> Oui toi le canard qui farm les donjons tous les soirs, toi le canard qui tue des ogres en pagaille pour avoir du sang puissant...
> 
> .... (on gagne pleins de sous sous et de karma !) et surtout emplie de_ jeu de mots pourraves_. 
> 
> Suite à cette soirée vous obtiendrez votre diplôme de canard de guerre signée par le _Commandeur Quaggan_ en personne.


C'est bon je signe! Mercredi ou Jeudi sauf soucis majeur j'en serais ...si le dieu des files d'attente veut bien me faire rentrer en moins de 4h!

Maok.

----------


## Ptit gras

Les files d'attente sont carrément mieux depuis la sortie des pandas ! Aujourd'hui pas une seule seconde d'attente à 17 heures.

----------


## Arkane Derian

> Les files d'attente sont carrément mieux depuis la sortie des pandas ! Aujourd'hui pas une seule seconde d'attente à 17 heures.


C'est surtout qu'il y a eu beaucoup de migrations. Il y a quelques jours, Eric Flanuum indiquait sur le forum officiel que la très grosse majorité des migrations de serveurs se font actuellement depuis les serveurs pleins vers les serveurs moins peuplé. Il y a fort à parier que les files d'attentes ont eu raison des casuals du 3W sur Vizunah et qu'ils sont allés voir ailleurs.

----------


## Zepolak

> C'est surtout qu'il y a eu beaucoup de migrations. Il y a quelques jours, Eric Flanuum indiquait sur le forum officiel que la très grosse majorité des migrations de serveurs se font actuellement depuis les serveurs pleins vers les serveurs moins peuplé. Il y a fort à parier que les files d'attentes ont eu raison des casuals du 3W sur Vizunah et qu'ils sont allés voir ailleurs.


Pas que les casuals, d'ailleurs, y a des guildes entières, focalisées sur le 3W, qui ont migrées car elles ont eu à choisir entre mourir ou migrer et repartir de 0. Pas très cool comme choix imposé par Anet d'ailleurs.

----------


## D-Reaper

> *Avis à tous les canards !*
> 
> Une grande bataille nous attend à partir du week-end prochain en WvW. Nous allons rencontrer le serveur qui monte qui monte depuis sa création et qui veut nous botter les fesses, _Pierre Arborea_.
> 
> *Ce combat va être rude et rugueux, c'est pourquoi nous avons besoins de nouvelles recrues rutilantes !* 
> 
> _WE NEED YOU_ 
> 
> Oui toi le canard qui farm les donjons tous les soirs, toi le canard qui tue des ogres en pagaille pour avoir du sang puissant, toi le canard qui n'est que niveau 29 et qui n'a acheté le jeu il y a à peine une semaine et ne s'est pas encore jeté dans l'arène.
> ...


Je signe aussi avec un ami  ::):  , ça marche si on fait pas parti de la guilde ? le jour m'importe peu.

----------


## Phazon

Alors arrêtons *mercredi* soir pour le lâcher de canetons !

----------


## Metalink

C'est marrant ça, je suis sur Pierre Arborea et je me tâtais à vous rejoindre, vu que le jeu est délaissé par mes potes  ::): 
Du coup je vais ptet attendre une semaine de plus, pour le lulz :D

----------


## Netchaiev

Salut,
j'ai besoin de conseils à propos du choix pour ma guilde d'une location de serveur ts3: quels sont les loueurs fiables selon vous?

anti-troll n°1 je suis un multi, vous pouvez chercher le pseudo Borderline.
anti-troll n°2 j'ai postulé pour ma guilde chez Grand Cross.

Au plaisir de vous rejoidre en McM,  notre ancien serveur vocal est OoO. Merci d'avance pour vos conseils.

----------


## Anita Spade

Pour une fois je ne bosse pas mercredi soir, je me joindrai donc fort probablement à vous pour la sortie en 3w.
Par contre, question importante que tout le monde se pose: Y-a t-il un dress code de conseillé? Je pencherai pour des étoffes chamarrées et des couleurs chatoyantes afin de marquer cet évènement comme il se doit.

----------


## Rhusehus

> anti-troll n°1 je suis un multi, vous pouvez chercher le pseudo Borderline.


J'ai pas compris !

C'est quoi un multi ? Ton appartenance ethnique ? Ton orientation sexuelle peut être ? Ou alors c'est encore un signe astrologique que je connais pas !  :;):

----------


## Netchaiev

> J'ai pas compris !
> 
> C'est quoi un multi ? Ton appartenance ethnique ? Ton orientation sexuelle peut être ? Ou alors c'est encore un signe astrologique que je connais pas !


Merci pour ton aide. ::ninja::

----------


## Fredk

Vais essayer d'en être ce mercredi soir  ::):   Je n'ai pas osé tester depuis la sortie car je ne joue pas des heures et des heures. Mais ça me démange grave et vu les nouvelles concernant les files d'attente ça s'annonce plus facile d'accès.
A partir de quelle heure ? 

Spoiler Alert! 


pas trop tard le départ plz plz plz

----------


## Ymnargue

> anti-troll n°1 je suis un multi,


Modobell. 
Je ne vois que cette possibilité.

----------


## Thorkel

> Réponse en spoiler : 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
>  Non en histoire tu peut vider la salle entière (d’ailleurs c'est ce qu'on a fais avec le groupe canard) et il reste en haut toujours amical.
> Tu l'affronte en exploration mais je ne sait plus quel chemin par contre, c'est le boss de fin avec 2 golems.
> 
> ...


Oh oui, ca pour être long est pénible, on est d'accord, bien content de l'avoir fini tiens...Merci de la réponse  :;):

----------


## Flibustache

Bonne nouvelle pour celui dont j'ai oublié le pseudal qui a re-roll même classe même race pour changer sa coupe de cheveux : les items de changement de "pseudo / race / coiffure / tout" sont dans les fichiers du jeu.
Il y a aussi des items "accès permanent à banque / trading post / lion noir".

----------


## kino128

> Bonne nouvelle pour celui dont j'ai oublié le pseudal qui a re-roll même classe même race pour changer sa coupe de cheveux : les items de changement de "pseudo / race / coiffure / tout" sont dans les fichiers du jeu.
> Il y a aussi des items "accès permanent à banque / trading post / lion noir".


Cool. J'espère qu'on aura la possibilité de ne refaire qu'une partie du perso, et pas de le refaire "from scratch".

----------


## Skiant

Bon. Hier soir, j'ai analysé mon stuff et je me suis rendu à l'évidence : à part mon armure jaune (donc qui casse pas trois pattes à un Insert Coinz), j'ai du stuff de clochard. Deux dagues level 55 (bleu & vert), un bâton qui doit à peine être l60, des bijoux que je me trimbale depuis... au moins ça. J'ai même encore l'anneau du héros (si si).

Donc j'vais run les donjons comme un gros morfale pour les semaines à venir.
J'ai encore une bonne douzaine de runs des Catacombes à faire pour me pécho les deux dagues et le bâton, une petite dizaine de runs de Caudecus pour les épaules + bustier, trouver un set d'amure au bas pas trop dégueulasse, et me faire crafter des bijoux par brouettes.

Tout ça pour vous dire, mesdames et messieurs, que vous allez voir passer pas mal de demandes pour des donjons dans les semaines à venir, et j'invite toute personne voulant se stuff décemment à venir avec moi. En prime, vu qu'on se fait un peu de pognon à chaque fois qu'on fait un run, j'aurai de quoi me payer les compos pour le craft de bijoux.

----------


## Maderone

Bah si t'as vraiment besoin de stuff adéquate pour ton lvl, te suffit d'aller à l'hv. Pour 2 pa, tu peux trouver des item lvl 80 tout à fait viable. C'est ce que j'ai fait en arrivant 80 avec mon stuff pouri lvl 60. J'ai pu changer ma garde robe pour 2pa chaque objet environ et j'avoue que je suis quand même plus utile.

----------


## Skiant

> Bah si t'as vraiment besoin de stuff adéquate pour ton lvl, te suffit d'aller à l'hv. Pour 2 pa, tu peux trouver des item lvl 80 tout à fait viable. C'est ce que j'ai fait en arrivant 80 avec mon stuff pouri lvl 60. J'ai pu changer ma garde robe pour 2pa chaque objet environ et j'avoue que je suis quand même plus utile.


Ouais mais j'veux que Morganne soit jolie, aussi !  :Emo: 
Sinon ça sert à rien de jouer à la barbie dans un MMO.

----------


## Maderone

Bah justement  ! En attendant de te payer le stuff donjon que tu recherche  ::): ... Mais je te comprends. J'étais un peu deg de mon look, donc j'ai claqué des pierres de transmute bleues, bon j'en ai toujours 20 en stock, donc ça va  ::P:

----------


## Skiant

Bon et en prime, j'viens de flasher sur l'armure du Prieuré de Durmand en light (mais sans la capuche). Et j'ai choisi l'Ordre des Soupirs en histoire perso. FML.

----------


## Ptit gras

Tu peux en attendant t'acheter un équipement gold 80 complet pour pas "très" cher. C'est à peine inférieur à l'exotique et ça te changera la vie déjà  ::):

----------


## Skiant

Quelqu'un peut me confirmer que je suis bel et bien baisé pour l'armure du Prieuré si j'ai déjà choisi l'Ordre des Soupirs ?  :Emo: 
Genre en fin de scénario tu peux pas gagner le respect de tout le monde et donc débloquer toutes les armures ?  :Emo:

----------


## Ymnargue

Skiant, tu es lvl 80 et tu as du stuff lvl 60 ? Même en réussissant des quêtes, y'a pas du meilleur stuff ?
Le gap est tout de même monumental là. 20 niveaux sans trouver du meilleur stuff ?

----------


## olih

> Quelqu'un peut me confirmer que je suis bel et bien baisé pour l'armure du Prieuré si j'ai déjà choisi l'Ordre des Soupirs ? 
> Genre en fin de scénario tu peux pas gagner le respect de tout le monde et donc débloquer toutes les armures ?


Oui.
Non.  ::trollface::

----------


## Zepolak

> Skiant, tu es lvl 80 et tu as du stuff lvl 60 ? Même en réussissant des quêtes, y'a pas du meilleur stuff ?
> Le gap est tout de même monumental là. 20 niveaux sans trouver du meilleur stuff ?


Boah en fait, la différence n'est pas si sensible. Bien sûr qu'un guerrier avec du stuff level 60 et du full exotique 80, ce n'est pas la même chose. Mais disons que tu n'arrives jamais (sauf cas particuliers  ::ninja:: ) où tu meurs trop au point de remettre en cause ton équipement.
Et y a un moment j'ai arrêté de comparer ce que je droppais avec ce que j'avais d'équipé.
Bref, l'effort d'avoir de l'équipement correct est réellement un "effort", une prise de conscience (et oui, après, on est quand même sensiblement plus fort).

----------


## Skiant

> Oui.
> Non.


 :Emo: 

@Slowhand : J'ai jamais fini la quête perso.
J'ai pris 20 niveaux en faisant du W3, des donjons et de l'explo.

----------


## Ptit gras

Tu sais qu'on ramasse des petits sacs et des objets en 3W ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Skiant

> Tu sais qu'on ramasse des petits sacs et des objets en 3W ?


dont 99% d'items qui ne me sont d'aucune utilité. "Oh, encore un bouclier vert, génial." _*va au marchand*_

----------


## FrousT

Je viendrais surement demain pour l'initiation des canards débutant, j'ai voulu tester le 3W une fois, j'ai vu la taille de la carte et j'ai pris peur  ::O:  Faut dire que je manqué d'assurance avec ma élém niveau 25, maintenant 60 je me sent fin prêt  :Cigare: 

Et faut aussi que je retrouve mon certificat mumble... (aïe pas taper les admins  :Emo: )

----------


## Drayke

> Bon. Hier soir, j'ai analysé mon stuff et je me suis rendu à l'évidence : à part mon armure jaune (donc qui casse pas trois pattes à un Insert Coinz), j'ai du stuff de clochard. Deux dagues level 55 (bleu & vert), un bâton qui doit à peine être l60, des bijoux que je me trimbale depuis... au moins ça. J'ai même encore l'anneau du héros (si si).
> 
> Donc j'vais run les donjons comme un gros morfale pour les semaines à venir.
> J'ai encore une bonne douzaine de runs des Catacombes à faire pour me pécho les deux dagues et le bâton, une petite dizaine de runs de Caudecus pour les épaules + bustier, trouver un set d'amure au bas pas trop dégueulasse, et me faire crafter des bijoux par brouettes.
> 
> Tout ça pour vous dire, mesdames et messieurs, que vous allez voir passer pas mal de demandes pour des donjons dans les semaines à venir, et j'invite toute personne voulant se stuff décemment à venir avec moi. En prime, vu qu'on se fait un peu de pognon à chaque fois qu'on fait un run, j'aurai de quoi me payer les compos pour le craft de bijoux.


Je suis en rush Cata aussi en ce moment, (encore 6 pour bien faire) donc on sera deux.

----------


## Phen

Pas pu rentrer hier moi non plus, j'essaierai ce soir pour l'initiation aussi.

----------


## Maderone

J'accuse ! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w41Il...ilpage#t=2606s 
C'est quoi ce nom de guilde pourri !  ::o: 

Nous on doit se taper un sale Z, et eux ... pfff
 ::XD::

----------


## Phazon

> Vais essayer d'en être ce mercredi soir   Je n'ai pas osé tester depuis la sortie car je ne joue pas des heures et des heures. Mais ça me démange grave et vu les nouvelles concernant les files d'attente ça s'annonce plus facile d'accès.
> A partir de quelle heure ? 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> pas trop tard le départ plz plz plz


Retrouvons-nous aux alentours de 21h demain sur Mumble avec pour but de rentrer aux alentours de 21h30 en ayant lancé la file d'attente entre 20h30 et 21h. 

Si les canards sont déployés en ce moment même sur les Champs de Batailles Éternels, cette soirée aura lieu sur le *territoire frontalier des Provinces Fluviales* (portail rouge). Moins d'attente et map plus propice à ce type de soirée

Préparez vos questions !

----------


## Lee Tchii

_Elémentaliste
Glyphe du Renouveau : cette compétence ranime désormais seulement les alliés qui sont à terre, et non ceux qui sont morts._

C'est vrai que l'élémentaliste était déjà surpuissant et qu'il fallait le nerfer ! Hein ? Hein ?  :tired:

----------


## Skiant

> _Elémentaliste
> Glyphe du Renouveau : cette compétence ranime désormais seulement les alliés qui sont à terre, et non ceux qui sont morts._
> 
> C'est vrai que l'élémentaliste était déjà surpuissant et qu'il fallait le nerfer ! Hein ? Hein ?


En même temps y'a pas une seule compé qui rez instantanément les gens morts (et pas à terre). C'était très probablement le mécanisme voulu à la base et un bug faisait que le skill de l'élem permettait le rez des morts aussi...

----------


## Zepolak

> J'accuse ! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w41Il...ilpage#t=2606s 
> C'est quoi ce nom de guilde pourri ! 
> 
> Nous on doit se taper un sale Z, et eux ... pfff


J'ai pas compris :S

----------


## Skiant

> J'ai pas compris :S


A priori y'a des canards qui s'imaginent qu'on devrait se la jouer Apple et intenter un procès à tous les gens qui utilisent l'expression "Insert Coin".  ::ninja::

----------


## Lee Tchii

> En même temps y'a pas une seule compé qui rez instantanément les gens morts (et pas à terre). C'était très probablement le mécanisme voulu à la base et un bug faisait que le skill de l'élem permettait le rez des morts aussi...


Ça ne faisait que donner un avantage à la classe.
Là, ya encore moins de raison de jouer élémentaliste.
C'est vraiment la classe la plus détestée des développeurs ...

----------


## Thorkel

> Ça ne faisait que donner un avantage à la classe.
> Là, ya encore moins de raison de jouer élémentaliste.
> C'est vraiment la classe la plus détestée des développeurs ...


C'est les séquelles de GW1....l'était trop puissant  :;):

----------


## Orgazmo

Étrange tout de même cette classe... Faudrait que j'essaye pour m'en faire une idée, mais de ce que j'en lis, personne en est content quoi :-\ Sinon quand on entend juste le nom "Elementaliste" ça parait super top génial...

----------


## Le Glaude

> _Elémentaliste
> Glyphe du Renouveau : cette compétence ranime désormais seulement les alliés qui sont à terre, et non ceux qui sont morts._
> 
> C'est vrai que l'élémentaliste était déjà surpuissant et qu'il fallait le nerfer ! Hein ? Hein ?


Y'a un lien vers le Patch Note ? Ou la source de cette info ?

----------


## Arkane Derian

> Y'a un lien vers le Patch Note ? Ou la source de cette info ?


Le patch note a été posté ici même y a deux pages Sinon on trouve systématiquement le lien sur le forum officiel, dans la partie "Nouvelles et Annonces"

----------


## Drayke

> En même temps y'a pas une seule compé qui rez instantanément les gens morts (et pas à terre). C'était très probablement le mécanisme voulu à la base et un bug faisait que le skill de l'élem permettait le rez des morts aussi...


Ben y a le sceau de miséricorde du gardien. A moins qu'il n'ait fait l'objet du même nerf que le glyphe du renouveau ? J'ai pas testé hier.

----------


## meiKo

> Y'a un lien vers le Patch Note ? Ou la source de cette info ?


Sur le forum officiel 
Edit: grilled

Sinon l'Elem est tout de même bien puissant en 3W grâce à ses diverses AOEs.
Quand il y a un ça va... C'est quand il y en a beaucoup...

----------


## Kayato

> Ben y a le sceau de miséricorde du gardien. A moins qu'il n'ait fait l'objet du même nerf que le glyphe du renouveau ? J'ai pas testé hier.


Le sceau du gardien ne s'applique que sur les gens à terre non ? Sinon, il n'a jamais marché sur les morts chez moi.

----------


## Le Glaude

> Le patch note a été posté ici même y a deux pages Sinon on trouve systématiquement le lien sur le forum officiel, dans la partie "Nouvelles et Annonces"


Merci !

----------


## Drayke

> Le sceau du gardien ne s'applique que sur les gens à terre non ? Sinon, il n'a jamais marché sur les morts chez moi.


C'est ce que je pensais aussi jusqu'à ce que je tente de relever un joueur en 3W et que dans l'intervalle il se fasse achever par l'ennemi. Le sceau a bel et bien relevé l'allié. 

Maintenant c'est peut-être une question de contexte aussi, vu que j'ai lancé le sceau alors que la cible était à ce moment-là seulement à terre.

A tester.

EDIT: 

Si j'ai un reproche à faire à ce jeu, c'est que les descriptions de compétences n'ont absolument rien de clair. "Ramener à la vie" pour eux, c'est relever un mec à terre ou un mec mort ? 

Idem pour le côté passif de ce même sceau : "guérison améliorée" ...de combien ? Faut que je calcule moi-même ?! 

Pareil pour le sceau du jugement avec son "Réduit les dégâts subis, devine toi-même de combien, n00b". 

Et y a plein de compétences (et d'aptitudes) comme ça dont la description est au mieux très vague.  ::(:

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Sinon l'Elem est tout de même bien puissant en 3W grâce à ses diverses AOEs.
> Quand il y a un ça va... C'est quand il y en a beaucoup...


Oui mais bon, nerfer les compétences de l'élémentaliste dans tous les modes de jeux (PvE, PvP et W3) parce qu'en bande en W3 il fait mal, je ne trouve pas ça sympa  :tired: 
Et encore, franchement, un groupe de rôdeurs sera plus casse-pied en W3 que des élems avec bâtons stagnant sur des remparts ... Le W3, ce n'est pas que de la défense de ramparts, c'est aussi la prise de fort, la défense des caravanes, les déplacements, et pendant tout ce temps là, on sert pas des masses.

Après je râle beaucoup parce que je joue élémentaliste en classe principale et que j'aime ça. Cependant, je suis aussi très consciente de ces nombreuses faiblesses, et souvent je vais jouer mes autres persos (dont notamment le guerrier) et je constate que l'équilibrage des classes, c'est de la blague.

Je ne suis pas sûre non plus que élémentaliste était la classe la plus puissante dans GW1. Je la jouais à l'époque (ainsi que necro et derviche) et j'avais plutôt l'impression que mesmer était bien plus puissant.

----------


## Maderone

> J'ai pas compris :S


Nan rien, c'était pour le lol de voir des gens avec le même nom de guilde, mais un tag bizarre d'ailleurs. 




> Ben y a le sceau de miséricorde du gardien. A moins qu'il n'ait fait l'objet du même nerf que le glyphe du renouveau ? J'ai pas testé hier.





> C'est ce que je pensais aussi jusqu'à ce que je tente de relever un joueur en 3W et que dans l'intervalle il se fasse achever par l'ennemi. Le sceau a bel et bien relevé l'allié. 
> 
> Maintenant c'est peut-être une question de contexte aussi, vu que j'ai lancé le sceau alors que la cible était à ce moment-là seulement à terre.
> 
> A tester.
> 
> EDIT: 
> 
> Si j'ai un reproche à faire à ce jeu, c'est que les descriptions de compétences n'ont absolument rien de clair. "Ramener à la vie" pour eux, c'est relever un mec à terre ou un mec mort ? 
> ...


Honnêtement, je pense que ces skills sont ultra bugué... 
Au tout début du jeu, j'ai tenté de le tester sur un mort, il a fonctionné. Mais à ce jour il n'a plus jamais marché sur un mort. J'ai testé sur un mec à terre, il a fonctionné également une seule fois. Quand j'ai posé la question aux autres, pareil. Je crois que y'a d'autres profession qui peuvent le faire, et ça ne marche jamais...

Pourtant, je vois pas un post parlant de ça sur les forums (pour le peu de temps que je passe dessus), c'est bizarre. 

Par contre pour les descriptions de sorts, je trouve qu'ils se sont nettement amélioré. Maintenant quand tu équipe un sort qui fait un truc du type "augmente la puissance" en passant la souris dessus, tu peux voir le montant de puissance accordé. 

Je comprends qu'on puisse pas montrer le nombre de soin, parce que ça n'apporte pas pareil selon les sorts. Entre le sort de heal personnel en zone, et celui du symbole de régénération de la masse, c'est pas le même taux, le nombre de soin total donné. Pour chaque sort c'est différent. Je vois pas où ils pourraient marquer ça sans mettre trop d'information... Alors moi ouais je "calcule". Donc je note les heal sur un papier, je mets le sceau et je note les nouveaux chiffres et je compare.

----------


## Orgazmo

> Après je râle beaucoup parce que je joue élémentaliste en classe principale et que j'aime ça. Cependant, je suis aussi très consciente de ces nombreuses faiblesses, et souvent je vais jouer mes autres persos (dont notamment le guerrier) et je constate que l'équilibrage des classes, c'est de la blague.


Ouais je peux te comprendre... A ta place je dirais la même chose ! Ça sent un peu la classe mise de coté par les développeurs ou alors incomprise des joueurs ?! De ce que j'en lis à droite à gauche en tout cas, je n'ai moi même pas encore essayé. Pourtant sur le papier ça à l'air bien... Du coup j'ai un peu peur d'être déçu en me lançant là dedans  ::(:

----------


## Drayke

> Je comprends qu'on puisse pas montrer le nombre de soin, parce que ça n'apporte pas pareil selon les sorts. Entre le sort de heal personnel en zone, et celui du symbole de régénération de la masse, c'est pas le même taux, le nombre de soin total donné. Pour chaque sort c'est différent. Je vois pas où ils pourraient marquer ça sans mettre trop d'information... Alors moi ouais je "calcule". Donc je note les heal sur un papier, je mets le sceau et je note les nouveaux chiffres et je compare.


Ouais mais là on ne parle pas d'impact sur tel ou tel sort. "Puissance des soins" est une caractéristique modifiable, et je ne vois pas en quoi il est difficile d'indiquer le modificateur apporté par l'aptitude. Evidemment que je peux faire une soustraction, mais je vois pas pourquoi c'est à moi de le faire. Si j'ai envie de jouer sur papier, je lance un D&D 3.5 avec des potes  :tired:

----------


## kino128

Ben j'ai pris ça aussi moi, et il est très versatile l'élémentaliste, tu peux quasiment tout faire (60 skills d'arme + les slot skills et les raciaux, je suis toujours perdu) : dégât monocible, multicible, soins, buffs et debuffs de zone, cc... et j'en oublie sûrement. Je suppose qu'il ont voulu la faire à la "jack of all trades, master of none".

Le résultat c'est que c'est fun et varié à jouer... à condition de bien prendre un par un des mobs de niv -1 ou -2.
J'ai halluciné en jouant un peu (1h chacun) guerrier, gardien, envoûteur, ben tu te poses beaucoup moins de questions, tu manges les mobs de ton niveau par 2 ou 3. 

Avec mon élém, 2 mobs de niv -1, si j'ai pas l'initiative, je cours.

Je sais que je ne maîtrise pas cette classe (comme les autres) c'est sûr, mais j'ai joué assez pour voir la différence en PVE (bas niveau). En RvR je me fais piétiner mais noob + lv15, je peux pas mettre ça sur le dos de la profession  ::):

----------


## Ptit gras

On est la seule classe qui peut faire "tout" en même temps, contrairement aux autres classes qui doivent changer de rôle en changeant d'arme.
L'équipement optimal que j'ai trouvé consiste du coup à avoir un peu de tout.
Et beaucoup de rien  ::P:

----------


## Gordor

Bon, hier je me suis fais le creuset de l'eternité en mode explo, chemin 1 ...
Bin putain, ca calme, j'ai trouvé ca hyper dur. Ascalon en mode explo c'est vraiment du pipi de chat a coté

il nous aura fallu 2 heures pour en venir a bout, ca m'a semblé interminable.
Dommage c'est le seul set que je trouve potable

----------


## Metalink

Perso je l'ai fais une fois (je vise le skin de l'arc  :Bave: ), et idem pour le chemin 2, plus ou moins 2h sans connaître  ::|: 
En fait il est pas si difficile, c'est juste 

Spoiler Alert! 


le boss qui revient 3 fois quand le donjon avec ses AOE craquées qui OS

 qui fait un peu galérer  :tired: 
Du coup je pense pas pouvoir le faire beaucoup beaucoup plus vite  :;):

----------


## Aog

Puisque l'estimation de bénéfice du Comptoir est "laide et menteuse", je craque et je référence :




(ça commence vraiment à 1m9s)

----------


## Lee Tchii

> On est la seule classe qui peut faire "tout" en même temps, contrairement aux autres classes qui doivent changer de rôle en changeant d'arme.
> L'équipement optimal que j'ai trouvé consiste du coup à avoir un peu de tout.
> Et beaucoup de rien


Rien que nous permettre d'équiper deux lots d'armes (il faut rappeler que l'élémentaliste n'a pas des masses de choix : bâton AOE et sceptre moyenne distance, dague CAC + focus (euh ?) et dague) nous faciliterait VRAIMENT la vie ...
On équiperait bâton et double dague, qui sont les seuls compétences viables en PvE (je dis ça, mais j'ai armé un focus et un sceptre depuis une semaine ... je suis moyennement fan) et on pourrait switcher entre défense perso dans les mêlées et défense de groupe quand on a un allié. Et puis améliorer encore plus nos affinités, ce serait sympa. Parce que je soigne pas grand chose et dans un cercle, ce qui vaut pas tripette face à la rune de régénération du gardien ou du guerrier, d'après les habitués.

Créons un comité de soutien de l'élémentaliste !  ::o:

----------


## Ptit gras

Tous les forums officiels et non officiels sont remplis de plaintes, et à chaque maj on prend un nerf. C'est peine perdue  ::P:

----------


## Maderone

C'est parce que vous êtes pas assez skillé. Il faut de bons joueurs pour faire de bons élém, stou !...  ::ninja::

----------


## Hasunay

Le problème de l'elem c'est que ses dégâts sont inférieur à l'effort à produire, pour faire du dégât il faut 5 touches là où le voleur en à besoin de seulement 2 par exemple.

----------


## Ptit gras

Et que les traits nous limitent à des éléments spécifiques, et que la somme armure+hp est la plus basse du jeu, et que chaque sort lancé est visuellement surpuissant et donc facile à reconnaitre/dodge, et que la magie de l'air ne sert à rien d'autre que courir vite, et que nos heal avec 500 healpower sont 3 fois inférieurs à ceux d'un guerrier avec zero, et que les compétences qui font mal sont des skillshot, et que...

Mais c'est la classe la plus fun et la plus technique du jeu, et de loin.

----------


## Hasunay

Ouais mais tout ça ne serait pas grave si c’était compensé par des dégât supérieur. C’était une des classes qui me plaisait le plus à la beta mais je la trouve vraiment intéressante qu'en wvw ...

----------


## Ptit gras

C'est aussi le seul endroit ou je joue mon Elem maintenant : le 3W. Cela dit on perd énormément de la technicité de l'élem en 3W, les swtich d'affinité ne sont absolument pas cruciaux. On reste en feu pour le mode rempart (ou n'importe quelle situation ou il faut mettre du dégât), on passe sur l'air quand il faut courir. L'eau et la terre sont secondaires et ça dépend vraiment de si tu veux aider tes potes ou pas. Et quand tu veux les aider ils voient pas vraiment la différence  ::lol:: 

Le PvE est probablement plus technique dans les zones d'Orr du moment ou tu ne joues pas au bâton, mais moi le PvE ça me broute assez vite. A la base l'élémentaliste c'était une machine à switcher pour profiter des 4 éléments presque en simultanné. Mais au final quand tu passes sur une affi tu ressens surtout que tu aimerais bien avoir les 3 autres en même temps pour te sortir de la galère.

----------


## Phazon

En raison d'un bug très dérangeant en WvW depuis la dernière mise à jour ne se résolvant pas, *la soirée découverte de ce mode de jeu prévue demain pourrait être altérée en qualité*. Le bug en question rend les ennemis et les copaings invisibles  ::ninja:: . L'effet varie en intensité selon chacun. 

Cela ne posera pas de problème pour parler du fonctionnement et de la dynamique mais simplement lors des affrontements et pour se moquer de la tenue du voisin, ce qui, avouons le nous intéresse en premier lieu  :haha: 

Nous pourrions reporter l'event à jeudi si vous le désirez en espérant qu'Arenanet se bouge les fesses, mais peu de chance que cela soit utile.

Dans tous les cas, l'équipe des canards de guerre sera présente demain soir pour répondre à toutes vos questions  :;):

----------


## Say hello

Plus qu'à organiser un event de cueillette d'oignons en alternative pour occuper le créneau.

----------


## kennyo

Bonsoir,

J'ai besoin d'orichalque, dans un premier temps, pour fabriquer mon bouclier légendaire.

Merci. A bientôt !  :;):

----------


## Caf

> En raison d'un bug très dérangeant en WvW depuis la dernière mise à jour ne se résolvant pas, *la soirée découverte de ce mode de jeu prévue demain pourrait être altérée en qualité*. Le bug en question rend les ennemis et les copaings invisibles . L'effet varie en intensité selon chacun. 
> 
> Cela ne posera pas de problème pour parler du fonctionnement et de la dynamique mais simplement lors des affrontements et pour se moquer de la tenue du voisin, ce qui, avouons le nous intéresse en premier lieu 
> 
> Nous pourrions reporter l'event à jeudi si vous le désirez en espérant qu'Arenanet se bouge les fesses, mais peu de chance que cela soit utile.
> 
> Dans tous les cas, l'équipe des canards de guerre sera présente demain soir pour répondre à toutes vos questions


On reste sur CBE jusqu'à jeudi ou pas ? Histoire que je tienne au courant les alliés.  ::ninja::

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Mais au final quand tu passes sur une affi tu ressens surtout que tu aimerais bien avoir les 3 autres en même temps pour te sortir de la galère.


Sans compter que tu aimerais ressentir quelque chose tout court. Pour avoir des bonus en fonction de ton affinité, faut mettre des points d'aptitudes. Or on a pas assez de points pour ne serait-ce qu'avoir des bonus mineurs partout genre : pierre = plus de robustesse mais lenteur, air = rapidité, feu = aie et eau = regen. La régénération passive alliée au sceau est toujours moins efficace que le sceau du guerrier alors qu'on est en carton. Et quand on est en eau, en général on soigne et on ralentit les ennemis, mais on ne leur fait pas vraiment mal.

Est-ce que le choix initial a une vraie incidence sur les caractéristiques du personnage ? J'ai choisi une affinité avec le feu, mais j'ai pas vraiment l'impression que ça change quelque chose ...

Finalement, des fois, je préférerai qu'on revienne à un système plus bête, où on choisit une seule affinité et qu'on possède un build complet avec, plutôt que d'en avoir quatre avec des builds incomplets.

----------


## Aldrasha

Coucou les canards :D

Alors....
J'ai tenté une explo de la fournaise hier soir. J'ai entraîné avec moi Darkbleed, Jeole, Phen et un copain war qui doit encore m'en vouloir.
C'était, comment dire....., piquant.
On a pas passé le 1er boss, il faut dire qu'entre mes contacts plus que chaleureux avec le sol et Phen qui fightait en calecon, on était pas super opti.
Et aussi que c'est la faute des grenadiers qui sont trop violents !

Ceci dit on a bien rigolé sur le mumble et l'essentiel est là non ?
Toutefois, j'ai quand même une légère (énorme ?) frustration de ne pas avoir plié le truc et j'aimerais bien y retourner avec un bon groupe pour en faire le tour.

J'essaierais de relancer ça se soir, si toutefois il y a du canard qui roxxe qui veut bien m'accompagner.

----------


## Hasunay

> Est-ce que le choix initial a une vraie incidence sur les caractéristiques du personnage ? J'ai choisi une affinité avec le feu, mais j'ai pas vraiment l'impression que ça change quelque chose ...
> 
> Finalement, des fois, je préférerai qu'on revienne à un système plus bête, où on choisit une seule affinité et qu'on possède un build complet avec, plutôt que d'en avoir quatre avec des builds incomplets.


Non ça change rien normalement. Après je suis plutôt d'accord sur le faites de devoir choisir un seul élément ça aurait donné une plus grande diversité de build, là franchement avec les nerfs tous ça en spvp on retrouve presque toujours les mêmes builds ...

----------


## TheMothMan

> Toutefois, j'ai quand même une légère (énorme ?) frustration de ne pas avoir plié le truc et j'aimerais bien y retourner avec un bon groupe pour en faire le tour.


Frustration, oui...  :^_^: 

J'ai pu faire 4 ou 5 tentatives de donjons pour l'instant, avec des joueurs de mon alliance ou des joueurs pris au hasard, et j'en ai terminé aucun, à chaque fois des joueurs abandonnent avant la fin.

J'aime pas quand c'est trop facile, mais là c'est un peu abusé.
Si personne n'avait abandonné on aurait peut être pu y arriver, mais à quel prix, mourir en boucle plusieurs fois par ennemis (ou presque) pour arriver à passer, c'est pas très amusant.

Si vous avez des conseils, parce que là je suis plus trop motivé pour y retourner.  :tired:

----------


## Aldrasha

Alors j'ai un indic sur place qui m'a confirmé que c'était un bug le truc des grenadiers au début.
Il faut se foutre sur la plate forme et attendre exactement 13 min qu'ils se barrent.
Et après c'est easy apparement.

----------


## Phazon

> On reste sur CBE jusqu'à jeudi ou pas ? Histoire que je tienne au courant les alliés.


Les CPC sont toujours d'astreinte sur Champs de Batailles Éternels mais ceux voulant participer à* la soirée découverte du WvW se retrouveront ce soir au territoire frontalier des Provinces Fluviales (portail rouge).*

----------


## Caf

> Les CPC sont toujours d'astreinte sur Champs de Batailles Éternels mais ceux voulant participer à* la soirée découverte du WvW se retrouveront ce soir au territoire frontalier des Provinces Fluviales (portail rouge).*


Non nous allons tous nous retrouver au même endroit. C'est ce soir donc, je fais la mise à jour.
Scinder les cpc n'est pas une bonne idée.  :Cigare: 

Ps : Par contre cela aurait été sympa qu'on fasse attention à l'organisation présente en interne sur le site Grand Cross, car la map bleu aurait peut-être été plus judicieuse, vu le nombre de guildes GC déjà présente sur la map rouge je m'en suis rendu compte à l'instant... Enfin bon pour cette fois c'est pas si grave mais bon c'est pas malin.  ::ninja::

----------


## kennyo

> Coucou les canards :D
> 
> Alors....
> J'ai tenté une explo de la fournaise hier soir. J'ai entraîné avec moi Darkbleed, Jeole, Phen et un copain war qui doit encore m'en vouloir.
> C'était, comment dire....., piquant.
> On a pas passé le 1er boss, il faut dire qu'entre mes contacts plus que chaleureux avec le sol et Phen qui fightait en calecon, on était pas super opti.
> Et aussi que c'est la faute des grenadiers qui sont trop violents !
> 
> Ceci dit on a bien rigolé sur le mumble et l'essentiel est là non ?
> ...


La pire expérience que j'ai eu en mode histoire pour le moment. Je sais plus avec qui c'était, mais on a bien mis 2h30 pour la torcher en galérant que sur 1 seul boss.

Le boss avec les golems est juste infâme, entre le golem qui fait des aoe de feu qu'on peut quasi-pas ésquiver et celui qui regen grâce aux altérations qu'on lui inflige (on avait tous au moins 1 saignement sur l'auto-attaque...).

Dans le même genre, celle des Sylvaris juste avant est aussi pénible et longue en histoire. Après je sais pas si c'est comme les Catacombes pour l'explo (histoire chaud mais explo plutôt facile).

----------


## Phazon

> Ps : Par contre cela aurait été sympa qu'on fasse attention à l'organisation présente en interne sur le site Grand Cross, car la map bleu aurait peut-être été plus judicieuse, vu le nombre de guildes GC déjà présente sur la map rouge je m'en suis rendu compte à l'instant... Enfin bon pour cette fois c'est pas si grave mais bon c'est pas malin.


Si ce n'est pas malin, pourquoi ne pas avoir proposer le contraire alors ?  ::ninja::  ::ninja::  ::ninja::  
Vraiment pas fan de l'utilisation du ninja smiley... ::|: 

On était sur la map rouge avant de bouger sur les CBE, de plus avec deux grosses guildes (CDD et FY) cela n'handicapera pas la map si on cap en boucle les quaggans et surtout cela nous permettra de nous joindre à des actions d'envergure.

On a trouzemille points d'avance ce choix n'aura aucun impact à part peut être une file d'attente rallongée de 6min47.

----------


## Caf

> Si ce n'est pas malin, pourquoi ne pas avoir proposer le contraire alors ?  
> Vraiment pas fan de l'utilisation du ninja smiley...
> 
> On était sur la map rouge avant de bouger sur les CBE, de plus avec deux grosses guildes (CDD et FY) cela n'handicapera pas la map si on cap en boucle les quaggans et surtout cela nous permettra de nous joindre à des actions d'envergure.
> 
> On a trouzemille points d'avance ce choix n'aura aucun impact à part peut être une file d'attente rallongée de 6min47.


En fait si FY est sur la map rouge ainsi que beaucoup d'autres confédérés c'est pour que Insert CoinZ puisse aller sur CBE et quand on fait le compte on sera à peu prés 50 à 80 mecs de chez GC sur la rouge en tout. Alors que sur la bleu il y aura ~30 GC en tout. C'est juste que j'le dis pour la prochaine fois. Bien entendu ça ne sont que des prévisions il est possible que ce soir en tout il y est peu de membres GC au final, mais potentiellement on devrait être très (trop ?) nombreux. Voila.

----------


## kino128

Ne pouvant jouer ce soir que de 18h30 à 21h30, je vais plutôt aller sur le CBE du coup ? Apprendre à la dure sur le tas comme un vrai  :Cigare:

----------


## Phazon

Ceux voulant se joindre à la soirée découverte du WvW, retrouvons-nous sur le Mumble CPC dans le channel PVP-Raid !

----------


## Phazon

Merci à ceux ayant participé à la soirée, j'espère que le déroulement et le contenu vous ont plus et que vous viendrez en masse sur les champs de bataille !

La partie théorique était peut être trop axée sur les basiques mais on avait des novices dans le groupe. Puis vint la partie pratique où l'on a eu deux situations très intéressantes (attaque Vertrebranche en cassant un mur, puis attaque Garnison sud avec un ménage à trois), merci Zepo pour le lead impeccable ! 

On était très nombreux ! Vu la facilité à regrouper un grand nombre de canards pour un event aussi banal, on devrait vraiment multiplier des soirées à thème. 

Aux boulots les animateurs, vos canetons en sont friands !

Et une pensée à ceux englués dans la file d'attente...

----------


## Hasunay

Ah la file d'attente aime là ou ne l'aime pas de toutes façon impossible de la quitter :D

----------


## Aldrasha

Petit retour de ma 2ème tentative (concluante) à la Fournaise (explo, 1er chemin) d'hier soir.
Il y a bien un gros bug au début de l'instance et quand on connaît le truc, ça devient super facile en fait.

Trick : Puller le 1er pack de grenadiers et aller se cacher sur une petite plate-forme située à droite du 1er pont (je fais des screens dès que possible).
Et là.... attendre.... entre 13 et 15 min.
Allez vous faire un café/thé/tisane, floodez le /g, spammez les anims avec des /w, dancez, balancez du troll sur le mumble etc...
Pendant ce temps, les grenadiers vont régulièrement passez, ne vous en occupez pas.

Une fois que plus aucun grenadier n'est en vue, c'est à vous de jouer. 
On a plié le truc en 45 min, temps d'attente de 13 min inclus.

Voilà, faites passer l'info, beaucoup de personnes pensent que cette instance est trop dure, alors que c'est faux.

----------


## Caf

> Petit retour de ma 2ème tentative (concluante) à la Fournaise (explo, 1er chemin) d'hier soir.
> Il y a bien un gros bug au début de l'instance et quand on connaît le truc, ça devient super facile en fait.
> 
> Trick : Puller le 1er pack de grenadiers et aller se cacher sur une petite plate-forme située à droite du 1er pont (je fais des screens dès que possible).
> Et là.... attendre.... entre 13 et 15 min.
> Allez vous faire un café/thé/tisane, floodez le /g, spammez les anims avec des /w, dancez, balancez du troll sur le mumble etc...
> Pendant ce temps, les grenadiers vont régulièrement passez, ne vous en occupez pas.
> 
> Une fois que plus aucun grenadier n'est en vue, c'est à vous de jouer. 
> ...


Je sens que ton protip va se faire modérer d'ici pas trop longtemps.  ::ninja::

----------


## Aldrasha

Sérieux ? non parce de base c'est vraiment buggué, je contourne un bug, pas le jeu tel qu'il devrait être normalement.

Après, je m'en fous, je passerais le message en audio (pas de traces....).

----------


## Kob

M'étant trompé de topic, je reviens à la charge.
Donc mon compte, c'est kob.2150, comme je disais, je suis dispo les aprèsm. Je cherche une petite place dans la guilde, histoire d'assister à quelques fous rire  :;): 
A part ça, je joue nécromancien et au sujet de mon passif,mon rang sur le forum suffit à conforter mon ancienneté  :;):

----------


## Jingliat

> Sérieux ? non parce de base c'est vraiment buggué, je contourne un bug, pas le jeu tel qu'il devrait être normalement.
> 
> Après, je m'en fous, je passerais le message en audio (pas de traces....).


Tu prévois de refaire l'instance ce soir avec ton pote?

----------


## Kayato

> M'étant trompé de topic, je reviens à la charge.
> Donc mon compte, c'est kob.2150, comme je disais, je suis dispo les aprèsm. Je cherche une petite place dans la guilde, histoire d'assister à quelques fous rire 
> A part ça, je joue nécromancien et au sujet de mon passif,mon rang sur le forum suffit à conforter mon ancienneté


Comme te l'a rappeler Zepolak, je t'invite à lire le premier post  ::):

----------


## Maderone

> Sérieux ? non parce de base c'est vraiment buggué, je contourne un bug, pas le jeu tel qu'il devrait être normalement.
> 
> Après, je m'en fous, je passerais le message en audio (pas de traces....).



Je comprends pas bien, en quoi l'instance explo est buguée ?

----------


## olih

> Sérieux ? non parce de base c'est vraiment buggué, je contourne un bug, pas le jeu tel qu'il devrait être normalement.
> 
> Après, je m'en fous, je passerais le message en audio (pas de traces....).


 Pour moi aussi ce chemin est complètement bugguer.
Et nous notre méthode, c'était de déclencher le truc, de se faire rouler dessus et d'attendre... attendre... surtout que le nombre de vague de mob à l'air d'être aléatoire.

----------


## Aldrasha

> Tu prévois de refaire l'instance ce soir avec ton pote?


Moi je ne sais pas trop si j'aurais le temps ce soir, mais dans l'absolu ça me dirait bien.
Lui, il va au moins le faire 2 fois ce soir, vu qu'il farme pour son légendaire.

Après je vous mets en relation si tu veux.

----------


## olih

> Je comprends pas bien, en quoi l'instance explo est buguée ?


Tu te prends vagues sur vagues de 3 mobs silver qui font très mal, le tout sur un chemin étroit avec un boss au milieu et des barrières à détruire pour passer.
Barrières qui laissent passer les vagues sans soucis.
Sachant que les vagues de mobs ne s’arrêterait pas à la mort du premier boss MAIS à la mort du second...
En gros c'est comme essayer de battre tout les mobs dans le chemin deux de la citadelle de flamme pendant que l'autre pose sa bombe.

----------


## Aldrasha

> ....


Je vois que je n'ai pas été la seule à souffrir   :^_^:

----------


## olih

> Je vois que je n'ai pas été la seule à souffrir


Oh non.
D'ailleurs depuis, j'évite ce chemin comme la peste.

----------


## Aldrasha

> Oh non.
> D'ailleurs depuis, j'évite ce chemin comme la peste.


Franchement, viens avec nous un de ces soirs, tu verras, c'est promenade de santé maintenant.
Et j'avoue que j'ai été ravie de voir le 2ème boss tomber (sur lequel on avait buté).

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Une tentative de connexion depuis l'emplacement suivant attend votre autorisation.
> 
> Adresse : 114.45.5.87
> Ville : Taipei
> Région : 03
> Pays : TW



 :tired: 

Bye bye les hackerz.

----------


## Maderone

> Franchement, viens avec nous un de ces soirs, tu verras, c'est promenade de santé maintenant.
> Et j'avoue que j'ai été ravie de voir le 2ème boss tomber (sur lequel on avait buté).


Ce donjon m'intéresse en tout cas, donc s'il manque du monde n'hésite pas à me demander. Je peux jouer voleur ou gardien.

----------


## Karnus

> Bye bye les hackerz.


Gaffe quand même, ça veut quand même dire qu'ils ont le mot de passe associé au compte. Je m’inquiéterais de savoir comment ils l'ont eu et si je l'ai utilisé ailleurs.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Merde, je viens de vérifier et je ne peux pas me connecter sur Battle.net  :tired: 
Putain c'est pas de bol, en plus j'étrennais un nouveau mot de passe plus long que d'habitude.
Et ces cons de Blizzard qui me disent qu'un mail a été envoyé sur mon compte mail: y'a rien. Et quand je clique sur leur lien pour plus d'infos, erreur 404  :tired: 
Jusqu'au bout ils m'auront fait chier ces connards de Bli.
Ceci-dit perdre mon compte Battle.net ne m'émeut pas plus que ça, en fait  ::ninja::

----------


## Kiwyh

> Merde, je viens de vérifier et je ne peux pas me connecter sur Battle.net 
> Putain c'est pas de bol, en plus j'étrennais un nouveau mot de passe plus long que d'habitude.
> Et ces cons de Blizzard qui me disent qu'un mail a été envoyé sur mon compte mail: y'a rien. Et quand je clique sur leur lien pour plus d'infos, erreur 404 
> Jusqu'au bout ils m'auront fait chier ces connards de Bli.
> Ceci-dit perdre mon compte Battle.net ne m'émeut pas plus que ça, en fait


Envoie un mail via le formulaire du site en leur expliquant tout. Blizzard est très bon d'habitude pour "redonner" les comptes en bon état. Même si t'en a plus rien à faire récupère ton compte quand même, si ça tombe le prochain Diablo sera bon  ::ninja::  .

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Non mais c'est bon j'ai fait la procédure de récup' (mon compte était verrouillé pour activité suspecte) et ça devrait aller.
Idem GW2, c'est cool  la double authentification par SMS.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Je regrette d'avoir donné mon email pour vérification d'ailleurs.
Pour une raison inconnue, mon adresse IP change régulièrement, et je suis alors obligée de vérifier que c'est bien mon adresse actuelle et de me connecter à la dite boite-mail pour valider !
Greumph !

----------


## Maderone

Tu n'as pas de possibilité de la retirer ?

----------


## Orgazmo

J'ai un peu le même problème... C'est un peu lourd d'avoir à valider son IP à chaque fois :-\

EDIT : il semblerait que l'adresse IP WAN chez orange est dynamique et change toutes les semaines (sauf pour les offres pro). Voilà donc le pourquoi du comment... A voir donc comment s'en sortir avec des émulateurs d'IP fixe comme dyndns (si vraiment ça devient insupportable).

----------


## Skiant

> J'ai un peu le même problème... C'est un peu lourd d'avoir à valider son IP à chaque fois :-\
> 
> EDIT : il semblerait que l'adresse IP WAN chez orange est dynamique et change toutes les semaines (sauf pour les offres pro). Voilà donc le pourquoi du comment... A voir donc comment s'en sortir avec des émulateurs d'IP fixe comme dyndns (si vraiment ça devient insupportable).


DynDNS ne te donne pas une IP WAN fixe, il fait juste une redirection d'un domaine fixe à ton adresse IP dynamique. Donc non, ça ne marchera pas.
Et la majorité des FAI tournent avec des IPs dynamiques, au passage.

----------


## Yeuss

J'ai vu un envouteur qui utilise ses portails de téléportation pour déplacer les mecs "afk chelou" en RvR, et les mettre en pleins milieu de tout le monde pour les faire repérer.
J'dois reroll rien que pour ça.

----------


## Zepolak

> J'ai vu un envouteur qui utilise ses portails de téléportation pour déplacer les mecs "afk chelou" en RvR, et les mettre en pleins milieu de tout le monde pour les faire repérer.
> J'dois reroll rien que pour ça.


Mais c'est carrément énorme !!

----------


## silence

Je ne vois pas comment cela peut fonctionner, il me semble que l'on doit user de sa touche d'action pour les emprunter. Donc un afk devrait y echapper sans soucis non ?

----------


## Maderone

Bon les gars, c'est super joli toutes ces potions dans la banque de guilde, sisi je vous assure. Mais ça fait 20 emplacements pris pour 5 potions à chaque fois qui ne dépasse pas le niveau 20...

Parce que j'ai 30 teintures à placer, et j'ai pas la place !!
Ou alors vous me filez 30 questions...

----------


## Caf

> DynDNS ne te donne pas une IP WAN fixe, il fait juste une redirection d'un domaine fixe à ton adresse IP dynamique. Donc non, ça ne marchera pas.
> Et la majorité des FAI tournent avec des IPs dynamiques, au passage.


Avec Free c'est tout compris, et l'adresse IP fixe aussi.  :Cigare:

----------


## Mr Slurp

> J'ai un peu le même problème... C'est un peu lourd d'avoir à valider son IP à chaque fois :-\
> 
> EDIT : il semblerait que l'adresse IP WAN chez orange est dynamique et change toutes les semaines (sauf pour les offres pro). Voilà donc le pourquoi du comment... A voir donc comment s'en sortir avec des émulateurs d'IP fixe comme dyndns (si vraiment ça devient insupportable).


Sinon, en étant chez orange, tu dois pouvoir payer pour obtenir une IP Fixe  ::P:

----------


## Orgazmo

> DynDNS ne te donne pas une IP WAN fixe, il fait juste une redirection d'un domaine fixe à ton adresse IP dynamique. Donc non, ça ne marchera pas.
> Et la majorité des FAI tournent avec des IPs dynamiques, au passage.


Je sais pas trop... DynDNS nous permet d'avoir un non d'hôte fixe qui correspond à notre machine vue depuis internet. Ce qui veux dire que l'on peut simuler une adresse ip fixe en passant par un nom que l'on choisit; on obtient ainsi une adresse permanente qui redirige automatiquement vers l'adresse IP réelle... En théorie hein, je n'ai jamais eu l'occasion de jouer avec ce genre de chose donc ce n'est que supposition. J'essayerai à l'occaz mais si ça ce trouve je ne raconte que des conneries ^^

EDIT : A bah oui du coup ça ne marchera pas dans l'autre sens... Suis trop con moi  ::unsure::  hum... ARRRG j'aime pas le réseau, c'est vraiment pas mon nom de domaine  ::lol:: 




> Sinon, en étant chez orange, tu dois pouvoir payer pour obtenir une IP Fixe


Je pense que je vais plutôt me barrer chez Free ça va être vite vu !!!

----------


## Skiant

> Bon les gars, c'est super joli toutes ces potions dans la banque de guilde, sisi je vous assure. Mais ça fait 20 emplacements pris pour 5 potions à chaque fois qui ne dépasse pas le niveau 20...
> 
> Parce que j'ai 30 teintures à placer, et j'ai pas la place !!
> Ou alors vous me filez 30 questions...


Tu peux envoyer 6 courriers sur Skiant.1273, j'en ferai bon usage en trouvant des dresscodes affreux pour les opés du samedi matin.  ::trollface::

----------


## Caf

> Tu peux envoyer 6 courriers sur Skiant.1273, j'en ferai bon usage en trouvant des dresscodes affreux pour les opés du samedi matin.


Bon d'ailleurs la grosse OP initialement prévu pour ce soir est repoussé à... voir sur le fofo alliance. *Pas de détails ici !
*
Donc faudrait une nouvelle OP et un nouveau dress code pour cette nuit made in CPC uniquement.  ::o:

----------


## Skiant

> Bon d'ailleurs la grosse OP initialement prévu pour ce soir est repoussé à... voir sur le fofo alliance. *Pas de détails ici !
> *
> Donc faudrait une nouvelle OP et un nouveau dress code pour cette nuit made in CPC uniquement.


N'afout, Je maintiens mon thème Kronk. 
Et je vous fait un joli poster ce soir en rentrant du boulot.

----------


## Mr Slurp

> N'afout, Je maintiens mon thème Kronk.


Plus de Brocoli?

----------


## Skiant

> Plus de Brocoli?


Mes gougères aux épinards !

----------


## Aubépine

Han ! Mes gougères aux épinards !  ::wub::

----------


## Zepolak

La probabilité pour que ce soit Elona Reach qui monte est considérable.
La probabilité que ça réveille FS qui ne peuvent pas nous piffrer est importante.

*La nécessité de leur en mettre plein les dents est impérieuse !* On leur fait un belle acceuil ce soir, dans les valseuses !! 
Ils sont motivés, ils sont à bloc, ils sont en vacances, ils ont monté une belle alliance. On les *tacle*.

----------


## Mr Slurp

Squické squicki squickera squické

----------


## Skiant

Cadeau de moi à moi. Comment me remercier ?

----------


## Caf

> La probabilité pour que ce soit Elona Reach qui monte est considérable.
> La probabilité que ça réveille FS qui ne peuvent pas nous piffrer est importante.
> 
> *La nécessité de leur en mettre plein les dents est impérieuse !* On leur fait un belle acceuil ce soir, dans les valseuses !! 
> Ils sont motivés, ils sont à bloc, ils sont en vacances, ils ont monté une belle alliance. On les tacle.


Pour faire suivre la proposition de Troma : "Opération Verdun" en approche.  :Cigare:

----------


## Aldrasha

Le dress code va pas plaire à tout le monde encore   :^_^:

----------


## Charmide

Je suis contre tout dress code.  ::(: 

laissez moi jouer en Barbe à papa

----------


## Aubépine

Mais non, ce soir c'est opération gougères aux épinards  :Emo:  dress code Kronk  ::wub::

----------


## Skiant

> Mais non, ce soir c'est opération gougères aux épinards  dress code Kronk


Cette femme parle vrai.
Opération Gougères aux épinards, ce soir, 2h.
Dress-code communiqué sous peu.

----------


## Kayato

Et dire que je vais louper ça. Amusez-vous bien les canards  ::):

----------


## Maderone

J'approuve à fond le nom de l'opération ! Honneur à Kronk !

----------


## Aubépine

Dress code sur le topic W3, c'est beau  :Emo:

----------


## Caf

> J'approuve à fond le nom de l'opération ! Honneur à Kronk !


J'ai modifié.  :Emo:

----------


## Arkane Derian

Trick or Treat ?

J'avoue que je suis assez impressionné par tout ce qui est annoncé (et pour ceux qui se poseraient la question, oui ce sera gratuit). Encore 9 jours à attendre avant de revoir le Mad King...  :Emo:

----------


## trex

Le retour d'une legende sur GW² !



> L'équipe coréenne Last Pride, connue pour ses deux victoires aux championnats du monde de Guild Wars 1 et pour être réconnue comma la meilleure équipe du monde du premier opus de Guild Wars revient sur le deuxième volet mais ce n'est pas tout, ils s'allient à la Team Azubu, excellente équipe de Guild Wars 1 elle aussi, créant ainsi la Team Azubu Last Pride.






 :Emo:  Les Last Pride [EviL] la guilde mythique (avec les War Machine) !!!

Manque plus que l'annonce d'un format GvG @ la GW1 et j'ai une perma érection pendant 1 semaine.

----------


## olih

> Trick or Treat ?
> 
> J'avoue que je suis assez impressionné par tout ce qui est annoncé (et pour ceux qui se poseraient la question, oui ce sera gratuit). Encore 9 jours à attendre avant de revoir le Mad King...





> Évolution de la Tyrie
> 
> L’évolution du monde se poursuit grâce à l’apparition dans diverses régions de nouveaux évènements, puzzles acrobatiques, boss, mini-donjons et succès.


Et j'ai pas encore tout fini  :Emo: .
Si les mini donjons sont dans l'idée de celui chez les charr  :Bave: .

----------


## Snydlock

> Trick or Treat ?
> 
> J'avoue que je suis assez impressionné par tout ce qui est annoncé (et pour ceux qui se poseraient la question, oui ce sera gratuit). Encore 9 jours à attendre avant de revoir le Mad King...


Le Roi Dément.  ::wub:: 
Halloween a toujours été mon évent' favori dans GW1, j'espère que ça sera aussi réussi.

----------


## Maximelene

> Trick or Treat ?
> 
> J'avoue que je suis assez impressionné par tout ce qui est annoncé (et pour ceux qui se poseraient la question, oui ce sera gratuit). Encore 9 jours à attendre avant de revoir le Mad King...


Tout ça m'a l'air très sympathique, mais l'utilisation du terme "extension" pour quelque chose qui n'est tout au plus qu'une mise à jour majeure (et encore, ça reste très flou), ça me fait rire jaune.

----------


## Skiant

> Tout ça m'a l'air très sympathique, mais l'utilisation du terme "extension" pour quelque chose qui n'est tout au plus qu'une mise à jour majeure (et encore, ça reste très flou), ça me fait rire jaune.


En anglais ils disent "Release" qui est bien plus précis, mais bon. Trouver une traduction parfaite à 100%, c'est chaud.

----------


## Maximelene

A défaut d'une traduction parfaite, ils auraient pu utiliser les termes Patch ou Mise à jour, qui sont employés par tout le monde, et dont tout le monde connait le sens, évitant toute confusion. Parce que là vous pouvez être sûr qu'avec le terme "extension", certains vont être perdus.

----------


## Skiant

S'ils rajoutent effectivement du contenu (ils parlent de nouveaux events, puzzles, boss, mini-donjons), alors ça peut être considéré comme une extension.

----------


## Arkane Derian

> Tout ça m'a l'air très sympathique, mais l'utilisation du terme "extension" pour quelque chose qui n'est tout au plus qu'une mise à jour majeure (et encore, ça reste très flou), ça me fait rire jaune.





> Pour info, la page web sur l'ombre du roi dément contient une erreur : ce n'est pas une "extension" mais une mise à jour (donc gratuite)

----------


## Maderone

Bon est-ce que ça dérange quelqu'un qu'on foute toutes les potions de la banque à vendre à un pnj pour remettre l'argent dans le coffre ? Parce que les +3% de dégâts contre les draguerres et trucs de ce genre, je pense que tout le monde en a rien à faire et ça prend juste de la place pour rien. Donc si personne se manifeste (et puis toute façon, même s'il se manifeste  ::ninja:: ), soit je le ferai, soit quelqu'un d'autre peut le faire.

----------


## kennyo

C'est utile pour ceux qui farment le donjon en question (fournaise).

----------


## Skiant

> C'est utile pour ceux qui farment le donjon en question (fournaise).


Donc 99% des canards s'en foutent.

Revend tout le bordel, Maderone.

----------


## Maximelene

Les gens que ça intéressent peuvent en prendre très facilement au comptoir. Quand je farmais Ascalon, j'achetais des +10% à 30pc l'unité. Alors stocker des 3%...  :;): 

Sinon merci Arkane pour la précision.  ::): 

Et Skiant, l'ajout de contenu ne suffit pas, pour tout le monde une extension c'est quelque chose que tu achètes à part. Sinon, c'est "juste" un patch  :;):

----------


## Dar

> Les Last Pride [EviL] la guilde mythique (avec les War Machine) !!!
> 
> Manque plus que l'annonce d'un format GvG @ la GW1 et j'ai une perma érection pendant 1 semaine.


On a joué les Esoterics Warriors hier, on s'est fait fourrer  :Emo:

----------


## Graouu

Dites, c'est intéressant les armes achetables en en RVR avec les karma ou bien a proscrire (pour un élémentatiste qui ne craft pas, et pauvre en plus) ? J'ai bien compris qu'il valait mieux garder ses insignes pour les engins de sège plutôt que des bouts de set par contre.

Merci.

----------


## Ptit gras

Puissance/robu/vita c'est un combo de stats qui est plutôt sympa en élémentaliste.

----------


## Skiant

> Et Skiant, l'ajout de contenu ne suffit pas, pour tout le monde une extension c'est quelque chose que tu achètes à part. Sinon, c'est "juste" un patch


Tu dois jouer aux mauvais MMO. Sur EVE, y'a deux extensions par an, qui sont simplement ajoutées au jeu sans que tu n'aie rien à payer.
Ça n'empêche que ça reste des extensions, vu la quantité de contenu.

----------


## Hem

Perso par extension j'entend "contenu additionnel non obligatoire", donc ça me parait tout à fait légitime de penser que le terme "extension" ne soit pas approprié pour un ajout de citrouilles temporaire.  ::ninja::

----------


## Graouu

> Puissance/robu/vita c'est un combo de stats qui est plutôt sympa en élémentaliste.


Merci  ::):  je pensais justement à çà.

----------


## Maximelene

> Tu dois jouer aux mauvais MMO. Sur EVE, y'a deux extensions par an, qui sont simplement ajoutées au jeu sans que tu n'aie rien à payer.
> Ça n'empêche que ça reste des extensions, vu la quantité de contenu.


Le fait même que tu aies besoin de citer un jeu montre que ce n'est pas l'usage habituel du terme tel qu'il est vu par la quasi intégralité des joueurs, et tel qu'il est utilisé dans pratiquement tous les MMO du marché.  :;): 

Mais bon, c'est un détail, Anet compte le corriger, pas besoin d'épiloguer  ::P:

----------


## gnouman

OSEF du moment qu'il y a des chapeaux citrouille je prend!

----------


## Maderone

Bon vu le mal que j'ai eu à trouver ne serait-ce qu'une personne sur 50 pour la citadelle de la flamme en mode histoire, je lance un appel pour ce soir ! Si vous voulez faire ce donjon dites moi dont !

----------


## Louis X

Relax and keep calm. Je suis là.  :B):  Vers quelle heure tu veux faire ça? Je dois avoir besoin de jetons de là bas aussi si tu veux faire des runs après le mode histoire.

----------


## trex

> On a joué les Esoterics Warriors hier, on s'est fait fourrer


Sur GW1 ? Ou sur le pSeudoPvP aka spvp de gw2 ?

----------


## Dar

En tournoi sPvP.

----------


## Maderone

> Relax and keep calm. Je suis là.  Vers quelle heure tu veux faire ça? Je dois avoir besoin de jetons de là bas aussi si tu veux faire des runs après le mode histoire.


Vers 20h-21h, histoire de pas se faire couper par le souper.

----------


## Louis X

Ok. Ca sera ma 1ere date avec un petit poney  ::P:

----------


## trex

> En tournoi sPvP.


 ::cry::

----------


## Maderone

Je viens... 
Vomir mon dégout... Ma perditude face à ce qui vient de m'arriver. Mon horriblimpuissance. 

Je vais au temple de Dwayna en Orr. Et là je check le set du vendeur. Qui ne me convient pas. Avant de partir à la recherche d'autres mobs à basher, je décide de faire un aperçu sur l'armure pour voir si elle en jette. 
Malheureusement, je double clique sur un item. 
Le temps ralentit pour finalement s'arrêter. 
Au bout de quelque secondes le souffle me manque et je réalise enfin la terrible vérité. 

Je viens de perdre 42 000 karma sur un missclick. Sur un putain de clique en trop, un double clique. Là, en une demie seconde. Et je n'ai aucun moyen d'arranger ça. Je peux ni reprendre mon karma, ni vendre l'objet, ni le recycler, ni le foutre à la forge, ni le donner à un autre de mes perso, ni... Rien. 
Je ne peux rien faire. 
Dans un accès de folie meurtrière je me suis jeté du haut de la falaise. Force m'est de constaté que je ne peux que rez après ça. Soit ! Je recommence. Je m'en fous, je suis fou, c'est tout, whaou. 

Bref... Vous qui pexez les karma. Vous, jeunesse insensé, immature, inconsciente. Faites pas les cons. BORDEL FAITES PAS LES CONS ! Attention quand vous êtes dans ce putain de menu, ça peut partir vite.

 ::mellow::  ::mellow::  ::mellow::

----------


## gnouman

Avec des canards on a farm Ascalon du coup j'ai eu en 2 jours mon Espadon-de-la-mort-qui-est-trop-kikou-lol.  :Cigare: 

Une masse de noob me tell déjà pour me demander où je l'ais eu, j'ai l'impression d'avoir  un seykse énorme tout a coup.  ::wub::

----------


## Skiant

> Je viens... 
> Vomir mon dégout... Ma perditude face à ce qui vient de m'arriver. Mon horriblimpuissance. 
> 
> Je vais au temple de Dwayna en Orr. Et là je check le set du vendeur. Qui ne me convient pas. Avant de partir à la recherche d'autres mobs à basher, je décide de faire un aperçu sur l'armure pour voir si elle en jette. 
> Malheureusement, je double clique sur un item. 
> Le temps ralentit pour finalement s'arrêter. 
> Au bout de quelque secondes le souffle me manque et je réalise enfin la terrible vérité. 
> 
> Je viens de perdre 42 000 karma sur un missclick. Sur un putain de clique en trop, un double clique. Là, en une demie seconde. Et je n'ai aucun moyen d'arranger ça. Je peux ni reprendre mon karma, ni vendre l'objet, ni le recycler, ni le foutre à la forge, ni le donner à un autre de mes perso, ni... Rien. 
> ...


 :haha:

----------


## Metalink

Il m'est arrivé pareil, sur exactement le même set :')
Cette déception quand j’ai su que je pourrais même pas le recycler ...

----------


## Davbass

> Je viens... 
>  Vomir mon dégout... Ma perditude face à ce qui vient de m'arriver. Mon horriblimpuissance. 
> 
>  Je vais au temple de Dwayna en Orr. Et là je check le set du vendeur. Qui ne me convient pas. Avant de partir à la recherche d'autres mobs à basher, je décide de faire un aperçu sur l'armure pour voir si elle en jette. 
>  Malheureusement, je double clique sur un item. 
>  Le temps ralentit pour finalement s'arrêter. 
>  Au bout de quelque secondes le souffle me manque et je réalise enfin la terrible vérité. 
> 
>  Je viens de perdre 42 000 karma sur un missclick. Sur un putain de clique en trop, un double clique. Là, en une demie seconde. Et je n'ai aucun moyen d'arranger ça. Je peux ni reprendre mon karma, ni vendre l'objet, ni le recycler, ni le foutre à la forge, ni le donner à un autre de mes perso, ni... Rien. 
> ...


Oh la loose!
Il m'est arriver un peut la meme chose. Il me manquais les épaulettes de la citadelle pour etre fully. J'ai fait les rushs et suis aller a l'arche les recups. 
Cool, fully....sauf que, tien bizarre je peut pas les equiper. Je  regarde et bien entendu j'avais pris les lourdes ( je suis rogue ) :x
Bon j'ai pu les dezz quand meme , mais j'etais bien vert. ;p

----------


## Aog

> Je viens de perdre 42 000 karma sur un missclick.


Vivement qu'ils développent la possibilité de se faire rembourser un objet pendant un délai raisonnable après achat à un PNJ, ça fait partie de ce que doivent être les fonctionnalités standards de tout MMO triple-A récent (mais on sait à quel point GW2 est pour l'instant largué niveau interface...).

----------


## Evene

Si les stats de la pièce te conviennent mais pas la rune, tu peux juste la changer pour qu'elle corresponde au set que tu veux (au moins en attendant). Moi j'en ai acheté trois avant de me rendre compte qu'en fait je préférais les stats de celle craftée.

----------


## meiKo

J'ai trouvé un petit guide sympa et bien fait sur le stuffage endgame donc je fais tourner : http://dulfy.net/2012/10/03/gw2-endgame-gearing-guide/

C'est en anglais par contre  ::):

----------


## Steidd

> Je viens... 
> Vomir mon dégout... Ma perditude face à ce qui vient de m'arriver. Mon horriblimpuissance. 
> 
> Je vais au temple de Dwayna en Orr. Et là je check le set du vendeur. Qui ne me convient pas. Avant de partir à la recherche d'autres mobs à basher, je décide de faire un aperçu sur l'armure pour voir si elle en jette. 
> Malheureusement, je double clique sur un item. 
> Le temps ralentit pour finalement s'arrêter. 
> Au bout de quelque secondes le souffle me manque et je réalise enfin la terrible vérité. 
> 
> Je viens de perdre 42 000 karma sur un missclick. Sur un putain de clique en trop, un double clique. Là, en une demie seconde. Et je n'ai aucun moyen d'arranger ça. Je peux ni reprendre mon karma, ni vendre l'objet, ni le recycler, ni le foutre à la forge, ni le donner à un autre de mes perso, ni... Rien. 
> ...


Tu viens de raconter ma plus grande hantise... J'ai failli faire la meme betise il y a quelque jours... Il y a pas de moyens de recours dans ces cas la ? (genre une requete MJ) Ou la politique d'Anet c'est "bien fait, fallait pas missclick" ? Ce n'est pas forcement une priorite mais ca pourrait etre sympa d'avoir un avertissement qui demande une confirmation d'achat pour les gros objets qui coutent un bras en karma...

Ou alors comme le dit Aog, une possibilite de se faire rembourser

----------


## Kayato

> J'ai trouvé un petit guide sympa et bien fait sur le stuffage endgame donc je fais tourner : http://dulfy.net/2012/10/03/gw2-endgame-gearing-guide/
> 
> C'est en anglais par contre


J'ai ajouté un lien sur le premier post. D'ailleurs s'il y a des liens que j'ai pu loupé à mettre en première page, n'hésitez pas à me mp  :;): .

----------


## Zevka

> Je viens... 
> Vomir mon dégout... Ma perditude face à ce qui vient de m'arriver. Mon horriblimpuissance. 
> 
> Je vais au temple de Dwayna en Orr. Et là je check le set du vendeur. Qui ne me convient pas. Avant de partir à la recherche d'autres mobs à basher, je décide de faire un aperçu sur l'armure pour voir si elle en jette. 
> Malheureusement, je double clique sur un item. 
> Le temps ralentit pour finalement s'arrêter. 
> Au bout de quelque secondes le souffle me manque et je réalise enfin la terrible vérité. 
> 
> Je viens de perdre 42 000 karma sur un missclick. Sur un putain de clique en trop, un double clique. Là, en une demie seconde. Et je n'ai aucun moyen d'arranger ça. Je peux ni reprendre mon karma, ni vendre l'objet, ni le recycler, ni le foutre à la forge, ni le donner à un autre de mes perso, ni... Rien. 
> ...


 :haha: 

T'as pas moyen de contacter un GM ou autre ?


Sinon, j'avance assez bien avec mon guerrier, je pense "sprinter" jusqu'au 80, je voulais savoir, qu'est ce qui peut être utile à la guilde pour le WvWvW, niveau craft/farm/compos ?
Actuellement je suis 235~ en weaponsmith, j'ai aussi pris armorsmith mais pas monté du tout pour le moment (enfin, niveau 20 ou 30).

----------


## Louis X

Alors ça c'est du lien utile!  :;):

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Vomir mon dégout... Ma perditude face à ce qui vient de m'arriver. Mon horriblimpuissance.


_*patte-patte Maderone*_
On ira farmer 420 events dolyaks en W3 entre poneys pour te faire retrouver ton karma si tu veux ...

----------


## Louis X

Gaffe à ces fourbes de dolyaks. J'avais 15 ravito. En route, je bute un dolyak qui drop du ravito. Je ramasse et là je repasse à 10...  :tired:

----------


## Skiant

> Gaffe à ces fourbes de dolyaks. J'avais 15 ravito. En route, je bute un dolyak qui drop du ravito. Je ramasse et là je repasse à 10...


Depuis quand les Dolyaks droppent des supply ?  ::o:

----------


## Caf

> Depuis quand les Dolyaks droppent des supply ?


Depuis toujours.

----------


## Skiant

> Depuis toujours.


RDJ.  ::o:

----------


## Louis X

Je sens qu'on avance dans le bon sens  :haha:

----------


## mikelion

> Gaffe à ces fourbes de dolyaks. J'avais 15 ravito. En route, je bute un dolyak qui drop du ravito. Je ramasse et là je repasse à 10...



Tu n'es pas le seul à qui ce soit arrivé !

----------


## SetaSensei

> Gaffe à ces fourbes de dolyaks. J'avais 15 ravito. En route, je bute un dolyak qui drop du ravito. Je ramasse et là je repasse à 10...


Je suis sûr qu'il y avait des skritts cachés dans le dolyak en fait.  :tired: 

---------- Post added at 13h41 ---------- Previous post was at 13h11 ----------

M'sieurs dames, je vous propose pour ceux que ça intéresse *une soirée farm à Orr* demain à partir de quand on est assez pour y aller (20h au plus tôt).

----------


## Zepolak

> M'sieurs dames, je vous propose pour ceux que ça intéresse *une soirée farm à Orr* demain à partir de quand on est assez pour y aller (20h au plus tôt).


Chic chic chic !

C'est pour nous ou pour la guilde ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Slurp

> M'sieurs dames, je vous propose pour ceux que ça intéresse *une soirée farm à Orr* demain à partir de quand on est assez pour y aller (20h au plus tôt).


Avec un lvl 74 y'a moyen de vous suivre? (auquel cas faut que je fasse la traversée de 2 zones en courant pour avoir un TP me permettant d'y aller rapidement)

----------


## Skiant

Farm à Orr, j'en suis. On fait des squads de couleur comme la fois passée ?  ::lol::

----------


## olih

@Skiant Ouais ! Plus qu'à choisir les couleurs  ::trollface:: .
@Mr Slurp, Orr commence niveau 75, donc ça devrait aller.

----------


## Maderone

J'ai posté sur le forum officiel, je n'ai eu qu'une réponse d'un mec qui me dit de contacter un modo en jeu apparemment. Bon je sais pas comment faire ça xD.
Sinon il me semblait avoir lu (ou bien l'ai-je rêvé), qu'Anet comptait instaurer un système pour empêcher ce genre de trucs. Et je crois que c'était le remboursement directement au vendeur... 
J'espère vraiment que ça sera mis en place, parce que c'est trop facile de se louper sur un clique, surtout quand tu veux faire des aperçu de l'armure. Bon au moins... ça ne m'arrivera plus jamais ! JAMAIS ! 

J'accepte Lee Tchii, mais les dolyaks, c'est pas le truc qui te rapporte 33 de karma  ::'(:  ? ça va être long, mais entre poney on va s'amuser ! :D

Mr Slurp, y'a moyen je pense. Je suis arrivé avec mon lvl 76 la première fois et je suis monté 80 très très rapidement (En 2h quoi). Respec toi full dégâts pour tag plus facilement, et normalement ça doit rouler.

----------


## Skiant

> @Skiant Ouais ! Plus qu'à choisir les couleurs .


Alors, du jaune fluo, du rose, du bleu pastel, ... je vois ouiiii.   ::trollface::

----------


## olih

Un petit vert pour finir et ça devrait être bon.

----------


## Aldrasha

> [/COLOR]M'sieurs dames, je vous propose pour ceux que ça intéresse *une soirée farm à Orr* demain à partir de quand on est assez pour y aller (20h au plus tôt).


Owiiiiiiiiiiii \o/
Je supporterais n'importe quelle couleur pour l'occasion, même la plus infâme !

----------


## Ptit gras

"Je vous ai trouvé une superbe teinture à 17pc : vert marécage. vous verrez c'est très seyant." Skiant Paul Gauthier

----------


## Skiant

> "Je vous ai trouvé une superbe teinture à 17pc : vert marécage. vous verrez c'est très seyant." Skiant Paul Gauthier


C'est faux, je n'ai jamais dit ça.  :tired:  

Mais ça pourrait bien être très seyant en effet  ::wub::

----------


## Mr Slurp

Bon bah moi je préviens Mlle Slurp que demain soir je suis en mode "non disponible"  ::ninja::

----------


## Thimill

Mr Slurp est de la partie, donc moi aussi. 
J'débarquerai sur les coups de 20h30 je pense.

----------


## SetaSensei

Je précise : le farm Orr permettra de re remplir les caisses de la guilde, bien évidemment.

Les soirées "farm pour ma gueule" ça se fera un peu plus tard.  ::P:

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Mr Slurp est de la partie, donc moi aussi. 
> J'débarquerai sur les coups de 20h30 je pense.


Yeahhh!
Bien sur que c'est pour la guilde. Perso quand j'ai un peu de sous j'hésite pas à faire don de quelques PA.

----------


## SetaSensei

Juste une précision pour ceux qui n'ont jamais fait ce type d'évènement :

On se retrouve au début des zones d'Orr, on roule sur tout ce qu'on peut et on saute sur tous les events qui arrivent.
On cueille, coupe et mine tout ce qui passe à portée aussi.

Evidemment, on n'ira pas vérifier ce que vous vendez et combien vous vous faites. S'il y a des composants qui vous sont utiles (crafts, loots), vous pouvez les garder pour vous. Le reste vous pouvez le placer au comptoir ou revendre au premier marchand qui passe. On demande une participation dans le coffre de guilde à la fin. En général, on lâche 1PO facile.

----------


## Maderone

Venez sur mumble aussi. C'est nettement plus fun et convivial !

----------


## olih

> Juste une précision pour ceux qui n'ont jamais fait ce type d'évènement :
> 
> On se retrouve au début des zones d'Orr, on roule sur tout ce qu'on peut et on saute sur tous les events qui arrivent.
> On cueille, coupe et mine tout ce qui passe à portée aussi.
> 
> Evidemment, on n'ira pas vérifier ce que vous vendez et combien vous vous faites. S'il y a des composants qui vous sont utiles (crafts, loots), vous pouvez les garder pour vous. Le reste vous pouvez le placer au comptoir ou revendre au premier marchand qui passe. On demande une participation dans le coffre de guilde à la fin. En général, on lâche 1PO facile.


 Ouais enfin le 1po, ça dépend du nombre de gens.
Plus il y en a, moins t'as de chance de toucher  :Emo: .

----------


## Zepolak

> Ouais enfin le 1po, ça dépend du nombre de gens.
> Plus il y en a, moins t'as de chance de toucher .


Bah prenez de l'AoE et vous toucherez, enfin, c'est ce que j'ai fait au précédent event et ça avait marché (1.8po dans la caisse) alors que je suis une quiche finie du PvE. Et mumble pour savoir où on se regroupe quand tout le monde est parti dans tous les sens.

----------


## SetaSensei

> Ouais enfin le 1po, ça dépend du nombre de gens.
> Plus il y en a, moins t'as de chance de toucher .


Un nécro qui dit ça.  :tired:

----------


## Skiant

> Ouais enfin le 1po, ça dépend du nombre de gens.
> Plus il y en a, moins t'as de chance de toucher .


Pose un puit (un seul) par pack de mobs et tape au bâton les mobs isolés.
???
Profit !

----------


## trex

> On a joué les Esoterics Warriors hier, on s'est fait fourrer


2ème quote car grosse RDJ : en fait Guardsman Bob de LoL c'est Chop Chop the Panda des [EW] puis [RawR]  ::O: 
 ::o:

----------


## olih

> Un nécro qui dit ça.


La dernière fois, j'étais  venu avec mon rodeur  :Emo: .

----------


## Thorkel

> La dernière fois, j'étais  venu avec mon rodeur .


Justement en Rodeur tu peux largement toucher tout le monde  :;): .

----------


## olih

> Justement en Rodeur tu peux largement toucher tout le monde .


 Nop.
Franchement non.
Sur un bus de 20 personnes avec un poil de lag, letemps de décocher une flèche, le mob est mort.

----------


## Kayato

> La dernière fois, j'étais  venu avec mon rodeur .


Sors la hache, un peu de Quickening Zephyr de temps en temps et l'arc long avec l'ulti pour de la grosse zone.

----------


## SetaSensei

TAB 1 TAB 1 TAB 1 TAB 1

Avec ma voleuse arc court je taggais tout.

----------


## Dar

> 2ème quote car grosse RDJ : en fait Guardsman Bob de LoL c'est Chop Chop the Panda des [EW] puis [RawR]


Tu savais pas ? ^^
Autre révélation si tu connais LoL; l'ex jungler des Dignitas Jatt qui commente maintenant pour Riot est le même Jatt Kittenstomper qui était ranger chez les RawR.

----------


## Maderone

> TAB 1 TAB 1 TAB 1 TAB 1
> 
> Avec ma voleuse arc court je taggais tout.


Mais normal !  ::P: 
Tu tp dans le tas, tu lache une bombe que tu fais exploser en vol, et là tu touche tous les mobs avant qu'ils soient dépop. C'est simple en voleur ! Le rodeur lui il doit marcher comme un gros balourd, puis charger sa grosse flèche sur son gros arc. Et puis leur auto attack ne touche pas plusieurs mob je crois... et comme pour un rodeur c'est difficile de faire autre chose que de spam le 1...  ::ninja::

----------


## trex

> Tu savais pas ? ^^
> Autre révélation si tu connais LoL; l'ex jungler des Dignitas Jatt qui commente maintenant pour Riot est le même Jatt Kittenstomper qui était ranger chez les RawR.


Oui j'ai vu en même temps, mais il m'a moins marqué.
C'est assez dingue n'empêche, parce que la réputation de GmBob c'est d'être pas top players sur LoL mais très sympathique, alors que pour moi Chop Chop the panda c'était un putain de War quoi.
Bon pas au niveau de kira chiizu qui restera mon préféré et qui m'a fait jouer War plus sérieusement techniquement en PvP.

----------


## Dar

> Bon pas au niveau de kira chiizu qui restera mon préféré et qui m'a fait jouer War plus sérieusement techniquement en PvP.


Il était trés joli à regarder; mais j'ai toujours des doutes sur la réelle efficacité de sa technique butterfly ^^

----------


## trex

> Je viens... 
> Vomir mon dégout... Ma perditude face à ce qui vient de m'arriver. Mon horriblimpuissance. 
> 
> Je vais au temple de Dwayna en Orr. Et là je check le set du vendeur. Qui ne me convient pas. Avant de partir à la recherche d'autres mobs à basher, je décide de faire un aperçu sur l'armure pour voir si elle en jette. 
> Malheureusement, je double clique sur un item. 
> Le temps ralentit pour finalement s'arrêter. 
> Au bout de quelque secondes le souffle me manque et je réalise enfin la terrible vérité. 
> 
> Je viens de perdre 42 000 karma sur un missclick. Sur un putain de clique en trop, un double clique. Là, en une demie seconde. Et je n'ai aucun moyen d'arranger ça. Je peux ni reprendre mon karma, ni vendre l'objet, ni le recycler, ni le foutre à la forge, ni le donner à un autre de mes perso, ni... Rien. 
> ...


Réjouis toi !



> Jon Peters affirme qu'il va s'occuper d'un bouton de "Confirmation" pour les vendeurs de Karma.

----------


## Ptit gras

> Bon pas au niveau de kira chiizu qui restera mon préféré et qui m'a fait jouer War plus sérieusement techniquement en PvP.


Pas au niveau de Jatt non plus, qui était largement plus affolant sur GW que sur LoL  ::P:

----------


## kennyo

Bof, le karma se farm sans trop le vouloir. Mais me manque quand même encore plus de 20k pour ma dernière pièce...

----------


## Maderone

Ouais j'ai entendu ça plusieurs fois. Des gens qui ramasse beaucoup de karma. Et honnêtement je sais pas comment ils font. Moi j'ai joué 219h sur mon perso, je n'ai récupéré que 68000 de karma, un truc comme ça :/

Donnez moi vos astuces, a part farmer les dolyaks !

Edit : http://www.mastodonte.fr/outils/drag...ace-de-vizunah

----------


## Ptit gras

Le 3W. En plus de faire des remakes historiques, ça envoie du lourd en karma  ::):

----------


## Ruthrox

> Ouais j'ai entendu ça plusieurs fois. Des gens qui ramasse beaucoup de karma. Et honnêtement je sais pas comment ils font. Moi j'ai joué 219h sur mon perso, je n'ai récupéré que 68000 de karma, un truc comme ça :/
> 
> Donnez moi vos astuces, a part farmer les dolyaks !
> 
> Edit : http://www.mastodonte.fr/outils/drag...ace-de-vizunah


Merci pour le liens, rien de plus utile. \o/

----------


## kikifumducu

> en fait Guardsman Bob de LoL c'est Chop Chop the Panda des [EW] puis [RawR]


Il l'avait dit il y a quelques années déjà. 
Dans tous les cas, il restera le best guerrier barbu of all time pour moi  :Emo: .

----------


## Lee Tchii

Merci aux canards avec lesquels j'ai joué cet aprem Cauderus en explo, un gros dragon chez les Charrs, et les catacombes en explo pour finir !
Désolée d'avoir du me sauver après et d'avoir fini en mute, je me suis fait engueulée comme une moins de 15 ans pour avoir passer l'après-midi sur Guild Wars ^^'

----------


## Maderone

Hehe c'est vrai que c'était bien sympa ce petit groupe ! C'est quand même mieux que des dolyaks !
Arf ! Tu t'es fait attrapé par le copain ?  :^_^: ...  Bonne chance haha
Au moins t'es pas parti comme Ohra, le mec il dit rien il se barre ! 
En tout cas si vous voulez faire d'autres aprèm comme ça je suis plus que ok. Ca m'a permis de découvrir un peu plus Silence/Stercoraire (erreur que je ne referais pas deux fois  ::P: ) et d'autres dont je n'ai pas retenu le nom de compte  ::): . C'est toujours un plaisir de déconner entre canards.

----------


## Benounet

Phacochere pour les intimes.

----------


## Arkane Derian

Une question aux rôdeurs dans la salle (ou à ceux qui connaîtraient la réponse et qui ne seraient pas rôdeur, on est pas sectaire). J'ai l'aptitude "Première Frappe" qui permet d'infliger 5 stacks de vulnérabilité lorsque j'engage le combat. En arc long, j'ai la compétence "Tir du Chasseur", qui elle inflige 10 stacks de vulnérabilité. La logique voudraient que, si j'engage le combat avec "Tir du Chasseur", l'ennemi se retrouve avec 15 stacks de vulnérabilité, or ce n'est pas le cas. Je suis obligé d'engager le combat avec l'attaque auto puis d'enchaîner avec "Tir du Chasseur" pour avoir mes 15 stacks. Est-ce normal ?

J'ai pensé à une éventuelle limite du nombre de stacks en un seul coup, mais je n'ai rien trouvé qui fasse mention de cela.

EDIT : Bon ben j'ai ma réponse. Pour ceux que ça intéresse, "Première Frappe" ne fonctionne effectivement qu'avec l'attaque 1, toutes les autres la font sauter.

----------


## mikelion

Toujours sur les rodeurs.
Nous sommes bien content de courir dans la nature, nous les rodeurs. On aime aussi se précipiter sur un ennemi esseulé, et on a parfois besoin de se sauver lorsque un troupeau ennemis (des mobs ou des membres de servers concurrents) nous assaillent par surprise.
Il y a seulement un petit soucis concernant la vitesse de course lié au pet. En effet, la vitesse de déplacement diminue lorsque l'on est en combat. Lorsque le pet est en combat, souvent à la traine alors que l'on passé au milieu de mobs, notre perso entre alors lui même en mode combat et la vitesse de déplacement est diminuée. C'est embettant lorsque l'on traverse une map, ou que l'on veut s'enfuir. Les seules astuces consistent à mettre le pet "hors combat" ou de le rappeler aux pieds avec la touche F3. On perd un peu de temps en faisant cela, ce qui est parfois fatal.

----------


## Zepolak

Mais le message de guilde qui dit :



> Soirée PvE Orr *demain*


 :tired: 
 :tired:   :tired:   :tired: 
 :^_^:

----------


## silence

> Phacochere pour les intimes.


Monsieur, je vous demande d'arrêter de brutaliser mon pseudonyme.  :Emo: 

Et oui, ces petites sessions en donjons sont fort plaisantes. Ca discute pas mal, on s'en sort toujours sans trop peiner et c'est aussi très rentables pécuniairement. Sans compter les tokens qui s'accumulent. Un vrai plaisir que je remettrai bien volontiers.

----------


## Evene

> Mais le message de guilde qui dit :


Faut pas l'annuler la sortie Orr pour défendre un peu notre rang WvW d'ailleurs ?

----------


## SetaSensei

> Faut pas l'annuler la sortie Orr pour défendre un peu notre rang WvW d'ailleurs ?


Y a des gens qui veulent pas faire de 3W aussi, hein.  ::trollface::

----------


## Zepolak

> Faut pas l'annuler la sortie Orr pour défendre un peu notre rang WvW d'ailleurs ?


Rien que par rapport au RvR, y a une vision à court terme (chopper des points maintenant en RvR) & une vision à long terme (achat du second tome). Les deux se défendent. 
Cela en plus de l'argument de Seta. Donc maintenir l'event me semble une très bonne idée. Par contre, que les motivés du RvR n'y participent pas ce soir ne me semble pas déplacé.
Subtil quoi.

----------


## Evene

> Y a des gens qui veulent pas faire de 3W aussi, hein.


Des gens qui collaborent avec l'ennemi quoi  ::P:

----------


## SetaSensei

Ceux qui veulent 3W pourront y participer avant ou après.

Et puis l'event de farm en lui même prend pas si longtemps que ça.
Je table sur 1h / 1h30, 2h si vraiment on traîne sur des séries d'events.
Sachant que je lancerai le farm à partir de 20h (et dès qu'on pourra être à peu près un premier groupe entier).

----------


## Zepolak

> Ceux qui veulent 3W pourront y participer avant ou après.
> 
> Et puis l'event de farm en lui même prend pas si longtemps que ça.
> Je table sur 1h / 1h30, 2h si vraiment on traîne sur des séries d'events.
> Sachant que je lancerai le farm à partir de 20h (et dès qu'on pourra être à peu près un premier groupe entier).


Ce sera le moment pour que je passe mon xp avec les améliorations à tous les autres animateurs. Y a pas grand-chose à raconter mais faut pas hésiter à réagir quand n'importe lequel des animateurs (voir des leads RvR) voit que l'un des bonus PvE ne tourne pas. 
Et sur la labo asura.
Parce que faut mettre des bannières ! Et pensez à la bouffe qui augmente le % de découverte magique !

----------


## Ymnargue

Bon, j'ai un problème. 
La classe que j'aime le plus, c'est Elementaliste. J'aime bien la jouer, sauf que j'aimerais vraiment pouvoir switcher d'armes aussi. 
Je ne vois pas pourquoi ils empêchent les Elementalistes de le faire. 
Mais soit.

Mon problème, c'est que j'ai peur de "monter" une classe "inutile". Je lis tellement de choses négatives sur cette classe que ça m'inquiètes.
Je n'aurais pas l'occasion de mener plus d'un perso au lvl 80. 

Est-ce que vous pensez que la classe sera un jour utile ?

----------


## Shurin

Elle donne de l'xp en rvr.

----------


## Maderone

Master troll Shurin  ::P: 
Muhahaha

----------


## Zepolak

> Mon problème, c'est que j'ai peur de "monter" une classe "inutile". Je lis tellement de choses négatives sur cette classe que ça m'inquiètes.
> Je n'aurais pas l'occasion de mener plus d'un perso au lvl 80. 
> 
> Est-ce que vous pensez que la classe sera un jour utile ?


Y a quelques lecteurs de ce forum qui ne sont pas de CPC et qui ne s'expriment pas trop ici (genre Troma) qui ne comprennent pas le désamour éprouvé ici vis à vis de cette classe et qui ont dans leur guilde des élém qui roxxent du poney en s'éclatant grave.
Il me semble envisageable que ces retours négatifs sont principalement chez CPC du coup ; mais j'ai peu lu le forum.

----------


## Gordor

Bon aujourd'hui j'ai decidé de me faire mal
J'ai vu le boubou légendaire en vidéo, et je me suis dis: classe !
Mais que faut-il précisément pour le faire : 

*A- base exotique : L'élu de Rage.* 
Je ne me pencherais pas sur la question, c'est un coup de chance a la forge mystique, ca peut deja couter cher
*B- Don de l'élu de rage* 


_B-1 Don de métal_	La formule = 10 po	250 lingots platine => 500 minerais de platine	250 lingots de mithril => 500 minerais de mithril	250 lingots de noiracier => 500 minerais de platine + 250 primordium = 1,2 gold	250 lingots d'orichalque => 500 minerais d'orichalque_B-2 Don d'histoire_
La formule = 10 po	250 morceaux de cuir durci traité	250 tas de poussière cristalline	100 magnétite d'onyx	1 don d'ascalon = 500 jetons des catacombes_B-3 Sceau de combat supérieur_
compos anecdotiques a coté du reste
_B-4 100 pierres de rune gelée_
100 po au PNJ
*C- Don de maitrise*

_C-1 fragment de pierre de sang_
200 points de compétences
_C-2 250 fragments d'obsidienne_
2100 karma x 250 = 525 000 karma
_C-3 Don d'exploration_
Compléter la map a 100%

_C-4 Don de bataille_
500 insignes d'honneur
*D- Don de fortune*

_D-1 77 Trêfle mystique_ 
	(1 chance sur ? d'avoir un trefle en combinant	10 fragments d'obsidienne, 10 pieces mystiques, 10 ecto, 10 cristaux)*77
	ce qui donne MINIMUM
770 fragments d'obsidienne = 1 617 000 Karma	770 pieces mystiques	770 ecto	462 points de compétences (3 points pour 5 cristaux)
_D-2 250 Boule d'ectoplasme_ 
_D-3 Don de magie_
250 Griffes sauvages	250 Ecailles renforcées	250 Crocs sauvages	250 Os anciens.
_D-4 Don de pouvoir_
250 Flacons de sang puissant	250 Sac de venin puissant	250 Totems ouvragés	250 Pile de poussière crystalline

*Donc si j'agrege tout ca :* 
l'élu de rage121 po1000 minerais de platine500 minerais de mithril500 minerais d'orichalque250 morceaux de cuir durci traité250 tas de poussière cristalline100 magnétite d'onyx500 jetons des catacombes1 Sceau de combat supérieur662 points de compétences (minimum)compléter la map a 100%2 142 000 Karma (minimum)500 insignes d'honneur770 pieces mystiques (minimum)1040 ecto (minimum)250 Griffes sauvages250 Ecailles renforcées250 Crocs sauvages250 Os anciens250 Flacons de sang puissant250 Sac de venin puissant250 Totems ouvragés250 Pile de poussière crystalline

*Conclusion, si je ne me suis pas planté et si mes sources sont bonnes*
Je sais ce que je fais pendant les 20 prochaines années, merci Arenanet
[edit]
en gros, si une guilde de la taille de CPC se sort les doigts du cul on peut faire un objet legendaire pour une personne ciblée ...
je ne vois pas comment ca peut devenir un objectif personnel

----------


## Thorkel

Non mais........seriously? c'est pas un peu ridicule autant de trucs pour un seul item? sachant qu'a côté de ca il faut pas se balader à poil et le reste de l'armure coûte cher aussi.
Il y a une différence entre rendre une armure rare et la rendre impossible à avoir.....ou alors au prix de la santé mentale.....

----------


## Gordor

A priori ce n'est pas impossible vu que les premières armes légendaires sont apparues en jeu :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pOisib47Q3o
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WNSNxuRJYUo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=pl … tqFj8566FE

et le premier francais : 
http://www.fureur.org/guildwars2/418...rme-le-de.html

Mais bon a mon avis y'a de la grosse guilde au cul

----------


## Shurin

Pour un skin pas forcément terrible, je vois pas l'intérêt perso.

----------


## Zepolak

> Non mais........seriously? c'est pas un peu ridicule autant de trucs pour un seul item? sachant qu'a côté de ca il faut pas se balader à poil et le reste de l'armure coûte cher aussi.
> Il y a une différence entre rendre une armure rare et la rendre impossible à avoir.....ou alors au prix de la santé mentale.....


Moi je trouve ça parfaitement cohérent. C'est une arme lé-gen-daire. Vous ne l'aurez pas, sauf à partir dans une quête extrêmement longue.

D'ailleurs, les armures de la fissure sur GW1, ça vous paraissait atteignable quand elle sont sorties ? Bah non. Je savais que j'en aurais jamais une, alors que je jouais à ce jeu comme un malade. 

Spoiler Alert! 


Après... Tout le monde peut faire une erreur



Je suis très content que ces armes existent et soient aussi chères. Je trouve que c'est une excellente idée, et cela d'autant plus qu'hormis la couleur de l'item et le skin, elle n'a rien d'unique.

----------


## Sprouick

Oh! Une sous-section en approche!

----------


## Shurin

C'est pour les péteux.

Oui, je post tout et n'importe quoi pour que le topic soit tellement actif qu'ils nous créent une sous-section.

----------


## Zepolak

> C'est pour les péteux.
> 
> Oui, je post tout et n'importe quoi pour que le topic soit tellement actif qu'ils nous créent une sous-section.


En espérant "qu'ils" ne lisent pas le contenu des posts par contre ?  ::trollface::

----------


## trex

Yeah finally !!! On est donc pret a attendre le GvG sur GW² maintenant.  ::ninja::

----------


## Caf

> C'est pour les péteux.
> 
> Oui, je post tout et n'importe quoi pour que le topic soit tellement actif qu'ils nous créent une sous-section.


"Ils" pourraient te distribuer des points.  ::trollface::

----------


## Louis X

"Ils" sont parmi nous...  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

> La classe que j'aime le plus, c'est Elementaliste. J'aime bien la jouer, sauf que j'aimerais vraiment pouvoir switcher d'armes aussi. 
> Je ne vois pas pourquoi ils empêchent les Elementalistes de le faire.


Parce qu'avec tes 4 éléments tu as déjà 20 compétences différentes par arme, t'as pas non plus besoin d'un switch d'arme qui va t'en donner 40 quand les autres classes n'en ont que 10.

----------


## Louis X

Alleluia! On a notre fofo!

----------


## Sin D

> Y a quelques lecteurs de ce forum qui ne sont pas de CPC et qui ne s'expriment pas trop ici (genre Troma) qui ne comprennent pas le désamour éprouvé ici vis à vis de cette classe et qui ont dans leur guilde des élém qui roxxent du poney en s'éclatant grave.
> Il me semble envisageable que ces retours négatifs sont principalement chez CPC du coup ; mais j'ai peu lu le forum.


Faut du skill en élémentaliste sinon c'est des kill gratuit pour ceux d'en face.

----------


## olih

> Alleluia! On a notre fofo!


On dit sous section  :tired: .




J'ose pas y poster  :Emo: .

----------


## Fredk

::lol::  Je fais un grand feu pour les modos et les admins et j'invite tout le monde à venir danser tout nu autour!

----------


## Charmide

::o: 

Heureusement qu'il y avait pas moyen de faire des paris sur l'ouverture de la sous-section.
J'en aurais perdu du pognon.

----------


## Say hello

Une sous-section dédiée ?!








Bon...

Elle ferme quand ?  :Cigare:

----------


## Shurin

Merci qui?  :B):

----------


## Ymnargue

Merci euh... Seta ? Et ceux qui ont eu le courage de demander à la rédac.
Je pense qu'en recevant mon message, ils ont eu très peur d'avoir des problèmes avec le Mossad.

Ca, c'est le pouvoir.

----------


## kikifumducu

> en gros, si une guilde de la taille de CPC se sort les doigts du cul on peut faire un objet legendaire pour une personne ciblée ...
> je ne vois pas comment ca peut devenir un objectif personnel


Les fragments d'obsidienne sont lié au compte :D.
Je ne sais pas pour les trèfles, mais ça ne m'étonnerait pas qu'elle le soit également.

----------


## Aghora

> Merci euh... Seta ? Et ceux qui ont eu le courage de demander à la rédac.
> Je pense qu'en recevant mon message, ils ont eu très peur d'avoir des problèmes avec le Mossad.
> 
> Ca, c'est le pouvoir.


Un complot juif. Une fois de plus.

----------


## Maximelene

> je ne vois pas comment ca peut devenir un objectif personnel


Simplement en se souvenant que c'est un objet dédié aux joueurs très investis dans le jeu, et que le but n'est pas de l'avoir après 2 semaines de farm, mais plutôt après un an.

Bref, c'est pour un public *très ciblé*. Si vous n'êtes pas de ce public (c'est mon cas, par exemple), oubliez tout simplement, ne cherchez pas à obtenir un truc hors de votre portée ou, pire, à râler pour que ces armes soient rendues plus accessibles. Contentez vous d'admettre qu'il y a dans ce jeu 20 skins auquel vous n'aurez jamais accès, faite votre deuil et retournez vous amuser.

Ce message n'a pas pour but d'être agressif ou condescendant, mais quand je vois les réactions des gens face à ces armes, je me dis simplement qu'ils n'ont pas compris leur principe. Elles ne sont pas faites pour être accessibles à tous les joueurs, loin de là. C'est tout.

----------


## Hem

Yata! Plein de topics tout propres!


________________________

Le prix à payer pour avoir un objet quasiment unique: des milliers d'heures de farm. 
Rien de plus normal.

----------


## Phazon

Un grand merci aux personnes concernées pour la sous-section !

----------


## gnouman

On va bientôt prendre le pouvoir on va renommer tous ça en Canard Wars!

----------


## yvan

Coucou les gars( et gazelles)
Un petit poste juste pour vous dire que je déménage, et que je ne vais pas pouvoir me connecter pendant au moins un mois.
je vous de gros poutous et a plus......

----------


## Zepolak

Et Orr, c'était comment ?  :Emo:

----------


## olih

> Et Orr, c'était comment ?


Sympa.
Faudra regarder la banque de guilde mais on a du récolter facile 10po minimum.

----------


## Mr Slurp

Ouai on s'est bien amusé, et on a même tapé une petite sieste de groupe dans la région, mais dommage c'était après le départ d'une partie du groupe (si quelqu'un a pris des screen correctes, les miens rendent pas bien du tout).
Pour ma part j'ai découvert l'effet bus, et faut dire ce qui est.... c'est violent!  ::O:

----------


## olih

> Ouai on s'est bien amusé, et on a même tapé une petite sieste de groupe dans la région, mais dommage c'était après le départ d'une partie du groupe (si quelqu'un a pris des screen correctes, les miens rendent pas bien du tout).
> Pour ma part j'ai découvert l'effet bus, et faut dire ce qui est.... c'est violent!


Tu fais bien de le dire, j'avais complètement oublié la séance photo  ::o: .

"Après l'effort, le réconfort"

----------


## Orgazmo

Très bonne soirée en effet  :;): .

Malgré mon équipement niveau 60, j'ai tout de même pu prendre les 4 niveaux dont j'avais besoin pour passer 80 et ce sans (trop) mourir (vive l'effet bus). Le tout rapportant quelques 93Pa à la guilde (vive le multi-tag à l'arc  ::wub:: ).

Bon par contre, à l'avenir il faudra éviter les crevettes sous-marine  :tired: .

----------


## Maximelene

Arena Net vend maintenant directement en magasin des boîtes permettant d'obtenir 2000 gemmes.



Vous pourrez maintenant chialer auprès de vos parents pour qu'ils vous paient vos gemmes directement chez Carrefour !

En jeu, 2000 gemmes c'est 25€, donc je m'attends à un prix plus ou moins égal.

----------


## olih

> Arena Net vend maintenant directement en magasin des boîtes permettant d'obtenir 2000 gemmes.
> 
> https://d2vn94glaxzkz3.cloudfront.ne...rd-590x758.jpg
> 
> Vous pourrez maintenant chialer auprès de vos parents pour qu'ils vous paient vos gemmes directement chez Carrefour !
> 
> En jeu, 2000 gemmes c'est 25€, donc je m'attends à un prix plus ou moins égal.


 http://www.amazon.fr/Carte-pr%C3%A9p...0464162&sr=8-5 == 24,99€
http://jeux-video.fnac.com/a4755865/...e-Objet-derive
idem.

Et 27,99€ chez 

Spoiler Alert! 


g2play

  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Très bonne soirée en effet .
> 
> Bon par contre, à l'avenir il faudra éviter les crevettes sous-marine .


Nan mais préparer des sushi ca prends du temps c'est normal.

----------


## mimifak1

Très bien, mais j'ai une question, y'a un vrai intérêt à faire malchor et dévastation à part pour l'orichalque ? 
Parce que sur rivage j'ai fait la somme total des 2 autre map en un évènements (celui des élémentaires de goudron), c'est à dire 20PA. Moi je dit ça, c'est pour une question de rendement, hein.
Pour ceux qui ont pas débloquer on peut toujours faire un rush pour les amener a rivage. Si c'est pour leur débloquer un max de découverte je comprend, ça m'as permis d'en débloquer une dizaine.

Et un canard avait parler d'un circuit a faire sur rivage, je suis curieux de le connaitre. ^^

----------


## kennyo

Merci à tous ceux qui ont contribué pour la création de cette sous-section. Mais ça aurait pu être Guild Wars tout court non ? Pour y mettre le topic du 1 qui est encore joué aussi.

Un peu comme pour Diablo ou Left for Dead (RIP).

Oui je "chippote".

----------


## Thorkel

Bon j'ai identifié un plan pas mal pour progresser vite au niveau XP. Ça peut intéresser, ou pas. Moi en l'occurence je le fais pour les drops et les sous, mais l'xp vient avec. Bref, dans la zone 70-75 Straits of Devastation, sous le Lone Post Waypoint, il y a une enceinte / village (avec armurier et marchand). Il y a la trois event que l'on peut faire en dix minutes, et qui se répètent très rapidement. Avec des bons sorts de zones l'inventaire est rempli en 10 minutes, le drop est pas mal (2 exo en une heure mais bon on va mettre ca sur le coup de la chance), et pour ceux qui veulent l'xp il suffit de manger des bananes (ou autres). Chaque event donne 12k xp soit 36k plus les kills. 50 PQ en 45 minutes....il y q surement mieux mais c'est pas mal quand même.

/flash info du jour

----------


## Maderone

2 exotiques, la vache. T'as vraiment eu beaucoup de chance je trouve ! 
Noob  ::ninja::  !

Sinon c'est intéressant à savoir, j'essaierai d'y faire un tour.

----------


## Thorkel

Pas trop saisi le sens du "noob" ici mais passons....^^

----------


## Maderone

> Pas trop saisi le sens du "noob" ici mais passons....^^


Nan c'est pour dire que je t'aime ! C'était juste un taunt parce que t'a loot 2 exotiques quand même ! C'est plus que good je trouve.

----------


## SetaSensei

J'ai jamais loot d'exo.  :Emo: 

Que en récompense de 100% de zone.  :Emo: 

Et jamais des trucs que je pouvais utiliser.  :Emo:

----------


## Maderone

Haha idem, mes premiers exo ont été 2 espadons en voleur... 

Bon sinon, j'ai remarqué un truc en farfouillant sur l'onglet de guilde en jeu. C'est que quand on range les gens par niveau, il y'en a peut être une centaine qui sont en "inconnu" pour le lieu et qui, on dirait, n'ont pas de perso et n'en n'ont jamais créé un. Alors, soit c'est un bug, soit j'ai l'impression que ce sont des personnes inactives (depuis combien de temps?). Peut être qu'il faudrait penser à faire le ménage dans cette partie de joueur. Ca ne sert à rien de garder des gens qui ne se connectent plus ou pas depuis quelques temps, ça permettrait de recruter plus facilement les nouveaux joueurs. 
Qu'en dites-vous ?

----------


## Zepolak

> Qu'en dites-vous ?


Que ça arrive au bout d'un temps relativement court, 3 jours peut-être, et que ce n'est pas possible du coup de faire le tri entre les gens actifs mais en vacances et ceux ayant arrêté le jeu.

La quantité d'information que nous avons sur les joueurs de la guilde & leur activités est minime à l'heure actuelle. Il faut faire avec  ::):

----------


## Maderone

Ouais sur 3 jours en effet... on peut pas faire grand chose. Dans ce cas, ça m'étonne qu'il y'ait si peu de monde ! Genre les 350 autres personnes se sont connectés au moins une fois pendant les 3 derniers jours, c'est pas mal.

----------


## Zepolak

> Ouais sur 3 jours en effet... on peut pas faire grand chose. Dans ce cas, ça m'étonne qu'il y'ait si peu de monde ! Genre les 350 autres personnes se sont connectés au moins une fois pendant les 3 derniers jours, c'est pas mal.


Je vois pas du tout les mêmes noms le soir et les rares fois où je me connecte le matin et le midi. Oui, je pense qu'on a beaucoup d'actifs, pas forcément aux mêmes heures cependant. Mais encore une fois, c'est du domaine de l'impression...

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Il me semble envisageable que ces retours négatifs sont principalement chez CPC du coup ; mais j'ai peu lu le forum.


Ce que disent les CPC qui jouent des élémentalistes, c'est que c'est la classe la plus difficile, la plus fragile, mais aussi la plus fun dans sa polyvalence.
Je ne nie pas que peut-être je joue mal mon élémentaliste, que c'est une classe très complexe à appréhender. 
Seulement je suis beaucoup plus efficace avec mon guerrier et mon ingénieur, et l'ingénieur est aussi polyvalent que l'élémentaliste, mais moins fragile et avec plus d'HP.
L'élémentaliste est en carton, avec peu de points de vie, et il ne fait mal qu'avec des combos, ce qui veut dire qu'on fait du steak haché en W3 si on a le malheur de ne croiser qu'un seul ennemi jouant normalement.
Récemment j'ai même réussi à me faire éclater sous l'eau parce qu'ils m'ont rattrapé malgré mes skills accélérant.

Jusqu'à présent, je n'ai entendu QUE Troma nous assurer qu'élémentaliste est une classe ultime, toussa toussa et on attend toujours la visite de ses amis élémentaliste pour nous expliquer comment jouer.
En attendant je continue à galérer en PvE. Je m'amuse quand même, mais je suis jalouse de la rune de soin du guerrier, du choix d'armes de l’envoûteur et de sa capacité de téléportation !

Maximelene > Certes les élémentalistes ont 20 skills par arme, mais ces skills sont TOUS orientés sur un type de combat : soit distance, soit cac, soit entre-deux. Donc quand tu as ton bâton tu te fais éclater au cac, et quand tu as des dagues, t'aimerais bien pouvoir prendre ton bâton pour puller les mobs de loin. Et puis, c'est pas comme si ces skills étaient tous utiles. Avec les aptitudes réduites à 70 points, on monté généralement un élément et arcanes, voir deux éléments, donc les deux autres sont là pour la déco. 

Elémentaliste, c'était mieux dans GW1 où on choisissait un seul élément qui était efficace.

----------


## La Mimolette

Salut aux canards sachez que je suis toujours le topic mais mon manque de temps me permet de plus trop lancer le jeux et d'en profiter avec vous.
Si vous avez besoin de virer du monde pour faire de la place aux autres n'hésitez pas. 
Mon nom est Goleyakh (Gardien 34) IG.
Sinon gardez moi car je vous aime toujours.

----------


## Mr Decapsulator

> Salut aux canards sachez que je suis toujours le topic mais mon manque de temps me permet de plus trop lancer le jeux et d'en profiter avec vous.
> Si vous avez besoin de virer du monde pour faire de la place aux autres n'hésitez pas. 
> Mon nom est Goleyakh (Gardien 34) IG.
> Sinon gardez moi car je vous aime toujours.


De même, j'ai quelques problèmes IRL, je pense pouvoir me reconnecter bientôt mais s'il faut faire de la place ça ne me derange pas, quitte à revenir si j'ai plus de temps!

----------


## sparouw

Oui, enfin, on en revient encore à la même sur l'élé. Il a p-e plus de skills que les autres, mais on oublie que le switch d'élément est obligatoire et pas facile pour tout le monde.

Pour ma part je m'en sors assez bien avec mon élé, mais pas encore assez pour prétendre filer une armée de conseils. Seuel chose que je dis aux élé de ma guilde, c'est de pas hésiter à maxer leur robustesse histoire de pas crevé au moindre mob/ennemi qu is'infiltre.

----------


## Thorkel

> Nan c'est pour dire que je t'aime ! C'était juste un taunt parce que t'a loot 2 exotiques quand même ! C'est plus que good je trouve.


 ::wub:: 


 :;): 

Vous allez dire que je râle pour rien, mais je drope 1 teinture toute les 2/3h de jeu....en gros.....ca fait 1 teinture pour un gros paquet de monstre. Y a t il des stats la dessus, % de drop ou autre?

----------


## Gordor

J'ai pas de stats mais sur mes 30 premiers niveaux j'ai du loot 30 teintures et plus j'avançais moins j'en lootais.
Entre mon 60 et mon 80 j'ai du en loot 2.
Je suis retourné ds une zone bas level, j'ai tué 5 mobs et paf une teinture.
Coïncidence ou meilleur taux de loot sur les zones bas level ?

----------


## SetaSensei

> J'ai pas de stats mais sur mes 30 premiers niveaux j'ai du loot 30 teintures et plus j'avançais moins j'en lootais.
> Entre mon 60 et mon 80 j'ai du en loot 2.
> Je suis retourné ds une zone bas level, j'ai tué 5 mobs et paf une teinture.
> Coïncidence ou meilleur taux de loot sur les zones bas level ?


Ah, pas mal comme remarque, j'ai eu un peu la même chose.
Je me demande si c'est pas dû à l'évolution de la table des loots.

En gros : bas level tu as sûrement moins de loots possibles : moins de compos de craft rares possibles, moins d'items rares et exo, ...
Comme à tous les levels on peut looter des teintures, tu as statistiquement plus de chances d'en avoir sur des mobs bas level.

C'est con ce que je dis ?

----------


## pechpito

> Ah, pas mal comme remarque, j'ai eu un peu la même chose.
> Je me demande si c'est pas dû à l'évolution de la table des loots.
> 
> En gros : bas level tu as sûrement moins de loots possibles : moins de compos de craft rares possibles, moins d'items rares et exo, ...
> Comme à tous les levels on peut looter des teintures, tu as statistiquement plus de chances d'en avoir sur des mobs bas level.
> 
> C'est con ce que je dis ?



Si les teintures ont un taux de drop fixé, par exemple 5%, t'en dropera autant a bas level qu'a haut lvl. C'est pourquoi je pense soit a pas de bol, soit a un taux de drop plus élever bas niveaux.

Personnellement je n'ai pas vu d'évolution de mon taux de drop de teintures durant le leveling. Il est mauvais depuis le début !

----------


## Zepolak

> C'est con ce que je dis ?


Non je trouve que c'est une hypothèse qui se tient et que je trouve même sympa.

Après, il me semble néanmoins qu'elle est assez improbable parce qu'on voit bien que la somme des probabilités ne fait pas 1. On droppe parfois plusieurs trucs sur un seul mob.

----------


## Flibustache

Hier soir entre une mission solo (assez courte) et 2 donjons j'ai topé 5 teintures. Du jamais vu. Le seul élément différent : je n'avais pas joué depuis 5 jours alors que j'ai joué quasi tous les jours depuis la sortie du jeu. Coïncidence ?

----------


## Gordor

Je sais pas trop quoi en penser.
J'ai peut être eu beaucoup de chance a bas level. Quand je vois que mon pote a sur ses 30 premiers niveaux looté que 6 teintures ... roses ... c'est peut être juste une histoire de chance  ::):

----------


## Maximelene

> Hier soir entre une mission solo (assez courte) et 2 donjons j'ai topé 5 teintures. Du jamais vu. Le seul élément différent : je n'avais pas joué depuis 5 jours alors que j'ai joué quasi tous les jours depuis la sortie du jeu. Coïncidence ?


Coïncidence je pense, oui. T'as simplement eu du bol  :;):

----------


## kennyo

> Coïncidence je pense, oui. T'as simplement eu du bol


Je pense pas, quand je fais des petites sessions dans la semaine, je peux être sûr qu'en farmant, dans la demi-heure qui suit je drop une teinture.

On dirait le même système que le drop d'arme de TF2, plus tu joues, moins tu drop par la suite. Et dès que tu joues pas pendant un moment, et que tu débarques, dans l'heure tu drop 1 teinture quasi à chaque fois.

Je pense pas que ça soit du hasard, les 3/4 de teintures que j'ai drop, c'était peu de temps après une 1ère connexion dans la journée.

----------


## Maximelene

Honnêtement, vu le nombre de gens qui décryptent le système de loots et te sortent des tableaux invraisemblables après des heures de farm dans toutes les situations possibles, je pense que pas mal l'auraient constaté si un tel système était en place.

----------


## kennyo

Moi j'y crois clairement. Ça m'arrive trop souvent d'avoir une teinture dans l'heure de la seule connexion de la journée pour que ça soit du hasard.

Ça 2 mois que ça dure et que je constate ce système.

----------


## mikelion

Au bout de 2 mois de jeu, ne peut on pas dire que ce jeu favorise, au moins en donjon et en mcm, la coopération ?

----------


## Maximelene

> Au bout de 2 mois de jeu, ne peut on pas dire que ce jeu favorise, au moins en donjon et en mcm, la coopération ?


Euh... oui, et ?

Enfin j'veux dire, c'est pas comme si on le découvrait, c'est évident que les donjons et le McM favorisent la coopération, c'est leur but et leur principe.

----------


## Skiant

> Au bout de 2 mois de jeu, ne peut on pas dire que ce jeu favorise, au moins en donjon et en mcm, la coopération ?


Je suis le seul à pas comprendre ce que fait cette phrase dans le contexte ?  :WTF:

----------


## Maximelene

Non non, tu n'es pas le seul.

----------


## mikelion

C'est juste que je suis content que ce jeu favorise cela, plutôt que de rester seul dans son coin (coin !) comme le permettait GW1.
Je suis content, soyez heureux !

----------


## pechpito

> C'est juste que je suis content que ce jeu favorise cela, plutôt que de rester seul dans son coin (coin !) comme le permettait GW1.
> Je suis content, soyez heureux !


Moi quand je suis content je vomis :D

Et sinon toute la partie PVE en Orr pousse à jouer à plusieurs. Les taux de repop de certaine zone et les mobs lvl 80+ rendent certains passage,si ce n'est impossible, particulièrement difficile en solo.

----------


## Thorkel

Un de mes guild-mate a plus de deux fois mon temps de jeu total (en heures)....et plus de 2 fois plus de teintures que moi -_-

Désolé de casser le truc  :;):

----------


## meiKo

> Moi quand je suis content je vomis :D
> 
> Et sinon toute la partie PVE en Orr pousse à jouer à plusieurs. Les taux de repop de certaine zone et les mobs lvl 80+ rendent certains passage,si ce n'est impossible, particulièrement difficile en solo.


J'ai tenté le "labyrinthe" dans la zone 80 pour le point de compétence en solo... j'ai laissé tomber au bout de 4 essais ça repop trop vite...

----------


## Gordor

> C'est juste que je suis content que ce jeu favorise cela, plutôt que de rester seul dans son coin (coin !) comme le permettait GW1.
> Je suis content, soyez heureux !


A chaque fois que tu postes ici, tu es quand même totalement hors sujet par rapport a la discussion en cours
je soupçonne que tu sois une personne très étrange ...  ::): 

-Salut, il fait beau aujourd'hui hein ?
-Non merci, j'ai mangé avant hier

[edit] l'autre possibilité soit que je ne comprenne juste rien à ce que tu dis

----------


## pechpito

> J'ai tenté le "labyrinthe" dans la zone 80 pour le point de compétence en solo... j'ai laissé tomber au bout de 4 essais ça repop trop vite...


Typiquement celui que j'avais en tête. Entre le repop et les mobs qui t'aggro a travers le mur ...

----------


## Maximelene

Le labyrinthe est assez vicelard oui. Tu tentes une fois en solo, mais juste une fois  ::P:

----------


## Gordor

Pour compléter notre petite discussion sur les légendaires, une page qui récapitule toutes les vidéos sur la plupart des légendaires : 
http://www.fureur.org/guildwars2/419...s-d-armes.html

de rien  ::):

----------


## tibere

je sais pas si quelqu'un en à déjà parlé ici .... mais je cherche la recette du pendentif d’émeraude....si quelqu'un sait ou l'acheter ...suis preneur..

----------


## Maximelene

Ça n'est pas une recette d'artisanat, ça se crafte à la forge Mystique avec les composants suivants :

250 lingots d'or
50 pièces mystiques
250 poussières cristallines (je sais plus le nom exact, ce sont les poussières de dernier palier)
250 orbes d'émeraude

Le coût de cet objet est assez prohibitif. Notez néanmoins qu'il existe 3 pendentifs de ce type (rubis, saphir, émeraude, de mémoire), et qu'en combinant les 3 à la forge mystique, vous obtenez un bijou de niveau 83 qui donne *40 points à toutes les caractéristiques* et +5% de dégâts critiques, et qui est l'objet le plus puissant du jeu à l'heure actuelle (il a approximativement 40% de points distribués en plus qu'un objet de niveau 80). Son coût est à l'échelle : quand je m'y suis intéressé ça approchait de 100po environ.

----------


## tibere

merci bicoup ;o)..je pensais que ça se faisait dans l'atelier du bijoutier, qu'il fallait acheter une recette itou itou .....le pendentif d’émeraude m’intéresse plus que le triforge qui est vraiment onéreux à faire...^^

----------


## Maderone

> Le coût de cet objet est assez prohibitif. Notez néanmoins qu'il existe 3 pendentifs de ce type (rubis, saphir, émeraude, de mémoire), et qu'en combinant les 3 à la forge mystique, vous obtenez un bijou de niveau 83 qui donne *40 points à toutes les caractéristiques* et +5% de dégâts critiques, et qui est l'objet le plus puissant du jeu à l'heure actuelle (il a approximativement 40% de points distribués en plus qu'un objet de niveau 80). Son coût est à l'échelle : quand je m'y suis intéressé ça approchait de 100po environ.


Il me le faut  ::o: , en plus l'icône est plutôt jolie, ça ressemble à la triforce dans Zelda, il me semble.

----------


## Zepolak

> Ça n'est pas une recette d'artisanat, ça se crafte à la forge Mystique avec les composants suivants :
> 
> 250 lingots d'or
> 50 pièces mystiques
> 250 poussières cristallines (je sais plus le nom exact, ce sont les poussières de dernier palier)
> 250 orbes d'émeraude
> 
> Le coût de cet objet est assez prohibitif. Notez néanmoins qu'il existe 3 pendentifs de ce type (rubis, saphir, émeraude, de mémoire), et qu'en combinant les 3 à la forge mystique, vous obtenez un bijou de niveau 83 qui donne *40 points à toutes les caractéristiques* et +5% de dégâts critiques, et qui est l'objet le plus puissant du jeu à l'heure actuelle (il a approximativement 40% de points distribués en plus qu'un objet de niveau 80). Son coût est à l'échelle : quand je m'y suis intéressé ça approchait de 100po environ.


Bon ben, en gros, si je comprends bien, faut farmer pour se chopper cet objet à ~100po et pouvoir ainsi être au niveau des autres joueurs qui pourront se permettre ça.

Bon ben, je suis très très très très deçu.  ::(: 

Je les avais crû quand ils avaient dit qu'il n'y aurait pas de course au stuff...

----------


## Maximelene

> Bon ben, en gros, si je comprends bien, faut farmer pour se chopper cet objet à ~100po et pouvoir ainsi être au niveau des autres joueurs qui pourront se permettre ça.
> 
> Bon ben, je suis très très très très deçu. 
> 
> Je les avais crû quand ils avaient dit qu'il n'y aurait pas de course au stuff...


Note quand même qu'il ne s'agit que d'un seul et unique objet, et qu'il a comme inconvénient de ne pas être spécialisé, et donc d'avoir des stats ne convenant pas à tout le monde (notamment de la puissance des soins).

Après effectivement, il donne un avantage, mais celui-ci est très léger proportionnellement au paquet de stats qu'on peut avoir. Même si je comprends la déception sur le fait qu'il donne, malgré tout, un avantage.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Bon je vais pousser mon coup de gueule du jour: marre du lag en soirée...Je pensais qu'avec le temps ça se calmerait mais j'ai l'impression que c'est de pire en pire...
Autant quand je joue entre 16h30 et 19h30 ça roule, autant après bouffer c'est du nawak, j'ai des pics réguliers de  lag de 2-3 secondes (ou plus...).Même en instance solo de la campagne principale ...Et c'est assez fréquent pour être gênant. J'ose même pas imaginer en RvR...
Deuxième coup de gueule: c'est quoi ces monstres qui passent en invulnérable la moitié du temps ? Autant je comprends quand on a vachement reculé après l'aggro et que le mob retourne à son point de départ, autant quand ça arrive où le mob se situe ça nique aussi pas mal les combats. CA m'est arrivé une bonne dizaine de fois hier soir, invulnérable + regen sur des mobs basiques, sans raison particulière. Ca rallonge le combat pour rien (ça dure bien 10-15 secondes à chaque fois), c'est chiant.

----------


## SetaSensei

J'ai eu un gros pic de lag le peu de temps que j'ai joué mercredi soir et hier (même si j'ai quasiment pas joué hier).
T'as eu ça régulièrement ?

Parce que j'ai eu le problème les 15 premiers jours après la release et plus rien avant ce mercredi en question.

Pour l'invulnérabilité, oui c'est chiant. Après, je trouve que c'est moins pénalisant que ce qu'on a pu avoir dans l' "autre" MMO quand des mobs étaient bloqués.

----------


## Pourrave

Hier soir il y avait pas mal de lag en effet, même dans les histoires personnelles

edit : d'après JOL ily a des soucis chez Orange ... pourtant je suis chez free

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Bon ça me rassure, ça vient pas de chez moi.
Mais j'espère que ça ne durera pas...D'ailleurs impossible de vendre au Lion Noir non plus, peut être un "lien" entre les deux problèmes.

Sinon looter du Jaune sur du trash mob, what else ?  :Cigare: 
(bon ok c'était pas pour ma classe)
(mais ça fait des sousous)

----------


## SetaSensei

> Hier soir il y avait pas mal de lag en effet, même dans les histoires personnelles
> 
> edit : d'après JOL ily a des soucis chez Orange ... pourtant je suis chez free


Et moi chez SFR.  :tired: 

Ca vient des (du ?) serveur à mon avis. 
3 secondes pour poser mon puits. Assez pour les mobs pour ne plus être dedans en event.  :Emo:

----------


## Gordor

Je n'ai pas eu de lag depuis la béta, personnellement ...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Moi j'ai pas de lag quand je joue pas, personnellement  :tired: 






( ::ninja:: )

----------


## Steidd

> Bon ben, en gros, si je comprends bien, faut farmer pour se chopper cet objet à ~100po et pouvoir ainsi être au niveau des autres joueurs qui pourront se permettre ça.
> 
> Bon ben, je suis très très très très deçu. 
> 
> Je les avais crû quand ils avaient dit qu'il n'y aurait pas de course au stuff...


Je comprend et partage un peu ta deception... Ce me fait le meme effet que lorsque j'ai compris que le stuff puissance/vita/robustesse de mon gardien ne pourrait se faire via le craft   ::(: 

Apres, je pense effectivement que l'avantage donne par cet objet reste limite puisque tu augmentes l'ensemble des caracteristiques et qu'il y en a forcement dans le lot qui ne serviront a rien selon les specialisations utilisees.

Par contre,  j'espere effectivement qu'il s'agit la de la seule "transgression" a la politique "pas de course au stuff d' Anet". J'ai pas envi de me voir dans quelque mois avec un stuff obsolete... Je prefere jouer pour un skin (facultatif) que pour des stats (quasi-obligatoire)

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

+1 pour le stuff plus important que dans le premier GW.
JE trouve ça un peu moche.

----------


## Gordor

tiens, pour ceux qui voudraient savoir a quoi ressemble le boubou d'ascalon de nuit :

----------


## canope

Hier j'ai reçu un mail comme quoi qqun essaie de se connecter à mon compte depuis Pétaouchnok...
Panique dans les rangs!!!!!! ::O:  ::O:  ::O:  ::O: 
Je vais dès que possible voir ce qu'il se passe et si je me suis fais pirater...Rien n'a bougé sur mon compte...
Ces mails sont-ils à prendre au sérieux? Parce que si j'en crois ce mail, un type lambda sur cette planète (pas sûr qu'ils jouent à gw2 ailleurs...si?) possède mon login et mon mdp! ::(:  ::(: 
1ere fois que ça m'arrive. ::huh::

----------


## pechpito

C'est a prendre au serieux. Ca signifie que quelqu'un a ton login/mot de passe pour ton compte.
Si la protection par mail est activée, le pirate ne peut pas se loger tant que tu valides pas la connection par le lien fournit dans le mail que tu as recu.
Mais si tu as le meme mdp pour ta boite mail et gw2, t'es marron.
Dans tout les cas, change immédaitement ton mdp.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Hier j'ai reçu un mail comme quoi qqun essaie de se connecter à mon compte depuis Pétaouchnok...
> Panique dans les rangs!!!!!!
> Je vais dès que possible voir ce qu'il se passe et si je me suis fais pirater...Rien n'a bougé sur mon compte...
> Ces mails sont-ils à prendre au sérieux? Parce que si j'en crois ce mail, un type lambda sur cette planète (pas sûr qu'ils jouent à gw2 ailleurs...si?) possède mon login et mon mdp!
> 1ere fois que ça m'arrive.


J'ai eu la même y'a quelques semaines.
Tant que tu valides pas le mail, t'es tranquille. Mais change de mdp quand même.

----------


## Lee Tchii

J'ai peut-être une question idiote, mais tu as vérifié si l'IP était la tienne ?
Etant chez Orange, j'ai un peu paniqué aussi au début ...

----------


## Steidd

> J'ai peut-être une question idiote, mais tu as vérifié si l'IP était la tienne ?
> Etant chez Orange, j'ai un peu paniqué aussi au début ...


Effectivement, comme le dit Lee Tchii, avec une connexion orange, ils se plantent systematiquement d'endroit de connexion (meme si la connexion reste FR). Des deux connexions oranges que j'ai teste dans l'Ouest de la France, les deux connexions indiquaient un lieu inexacte, qui de plus changeait a chaque nouvelle connexion sur GW2 (du coup, l'option proposee par le systeme de verification par mail "enregistre le lieu de connexion" ne marche pas toujours). Apres, le lieu inexacte n'est pas completement aberrant non plus et indique en general un lieu qui se trouve dans un rayon de 50km (mais bon, quand ca indique un village inconnu, ca fait un peu bizarre).

C'est a ce genre de trucs auxquels tu faisaient allusion Lee Tchii? Ou je suis le seul dans ce cas la??

Edit: Par contre cela ne semble pas etre le probleme de Canope puisqu'apparement quelqu'un s'est connecte pendant qu'il n'etait pas la... Connaissant sa vigilence quant a la securite de son PC, perso, ca me fait un peu froid dans le dos...

----------


## kennyo

> Je pense pas, quand je fais des petites sessions dans la semaine, je peux être sûr qu'en farmant, dans la demi-heure qui suit je drop une teinture.
> 
> On dirait le même système que le drop d'arme de TF2, plus tu joues, moins tu drop par la suite. *Et dès que tu joues pas pendant un moment, et que tu débarques, dans l'heure tu drop 1 teinture quasi à chaque fois*.
> 
> Je pense pas que ça soit du hasard, les 3/4 de teintures que j'ai drop, c'était peu de temps après une 1ère connexion dans la journée.


Je confirme, hier je me co' vers 13h40 et on part pour Cata explo. A peine 1h après : teinture dropée.

Ce matin pareil, connexion vers 9h45, à 11h16 teinture qui drop....

----------


## canope

Bon j'ai changé de mdp du coup!

----------


## pechpito

> Bon j'ai changé de mdp du coup!


C'est pas cool, y a surement un pauvre jeune chinois sous payé qui vient de perdre une journée de salaire car il n'a pas pu piller ton compte....

----------


## Steidd

> Bon j'ai changé de mdp du coup!


Honnetement, je me demande si c'est suffisant... Parce que s'ils sont arrives a avoir ton mot de passse une fois, peut etre qu'il le pourront une deuxieme! Je dis bien peut etre hein. Mais pour avoir vu mon frere, ma femme, mon beau-frere se faire hacker, les trois ont du reset le disque dur. Parce que ca a ete des hacks a repetition... Meme en changeant le mot de passe (et meme en faisant la manip depuis un ordi "sain").

Faut peut-etre aussi que tu essayes de voir ou peut etre la "couille dans le pate"... Souvent, y a un truc que tu as fait et que tu aurais pas du faire...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Souvent, y a un truc que tu as fait et que tu aurais pas du faire...


SOuvent ça concerne du pr0n  ::ninja::

----------


## pechpito

> Honnetement, je me demande si c'est suffisant... Parce que s'ils sont arrives a avoir ton mot de passse une fois, peut etre qu'il le pourront une deuxieme! Je dis bien peut etre hein. Mais pour avoir vu mon frere, ma femme, mon beau-frere se faire hacker, les trois ont du reset le disque dur. Parce que ca a ete des hacks a repetition... Meme en changeant le mot de passe (et meme en faisant la manip depuis un ordi "sain").
> 
> Faut peut-etre aussi que tu essayes de voir ou peut etre la "couille dans le pate"... Souvent, y a un truc que tu as fait et que tu aurais pas du faire...


Pour tes proches ca ressemble plus à un malware présent sur le pc ( souvent à cause du pr0n comme le dit Cacao). Ce qui explique le piratages des mots de passe a la chaine.
Pour Canope, si c'est un juste le mot de passe qu'un pirate à trouver, en le remplacant par un nouveau mot de passe fort, il est tranquille.

----------


## Steidd

> Pour tes proches ca ressemble plus à un malware présent sur le pc ( souvent à cause du pr0n comme le dit Cacao). Ce qui explique le piratages des mots de passe a la chaine.
> Pour Canope, si c'est un juste le mot de passe qu'un pirate à trouver, en le remplacant par un nouveau mot de passe fort, il est tranquille.


Oui exactement, c'etait surement un malware. Mais c'est la ma question: comment un pirate a pu trouver alors le mot de passe de Canope? (surtout que c'est pas le genre a mettre des mots de passe alacon comme: "qwerty789" ou "password")

J'edit pour eviter de reposter une ligne juste derriere: J'en ai discuter avec lui, il a un mot de passe unique, il fait ca pour tous ses jeux (c'est d'ailleurs lui qui m'a explique que c'etait important de le faire justement a cause du hack des BDD). Bon je vois que je suis en train de chercher a sa place d'ou peut venir ce probleme, faut a chaque fois que je le babysit  ::):  

Plus serieusement, je suis vraiment interesse par une explication...(etant une personne relativement parano de nature) Apres j'imagine que de toute facon, le risque 0 n'existe pas!

----------


## Gordor

le hack d'une BDD un peu trop "ouverte" d'un site quelconque (ou jeu) sur lequel il aurait utilisé le même mot de passe

----------


## pechpito

> Oui exactement, c'etait surement un malware. Mais c'est la ma question: comment un pirate a pu trouver alors le mot de passe de Canope? (surtout que c'est pas le genre a mettre des mots de passe alacon comme: "qwerty789" ou "password")


3 possibiltés
1- la chance. Tu testes un mot de passe au hasard sur un compte au hasard. t'as paut être 0.000000000001% de chance de trouver ( je dis ca au hasard) mais organisé à grande échelle  (en testant des millions de comptes) tu finiras par en trouver. C'est juste pas efficace.
2- quelqu'un lui en veut personnellement et il a été au sens propre hacké.
3- Un site lambda c'est fait hacké et le mdp de canope sur ce site est identique ou proche a celui qu'il avait sur gw2. ( voir le message sur le site de gw2 sur la securité des comptes)

----------


## Steidd

> 3 possibiltés
> 1- la chance. Tu testes un mot de passe au hasard sur un compte au hasard. t'as paut être 0.000000000001% de chance de trouver ( je dis ca au hasard) mais organisé à grande échelle  (en testant des millions de comptes) tu finiras par en trouver. C'est juste pas efficace.
> 2- quelqu'un lui en veut personnellement et il a été au sens propre hacké.
> 3- Un site lambda c'est fait hacké et le mdp de canope sur ce site est identique ou proche a celui qu'il avait sur gw2. ( voir le message sur le site de gw2 sur la securité des comptes)


Merci beaucoup pour tes reponses! Apres, s'il fallait retrouver toutes les personnes qui lui en veulent personnellement, on aurait pas fini... Ca doit representer au bas mot 90% de la communaute de gamers!!!! 

@ Canope: Tu vois, moi je pariais que tu allais faire une ulcere a force de rager... finalement tu as ete puni par un hack (bon qui a echoue...)

----------


## Zepolak

Si vous lisez cet article, vous allez comprendre non seulement pourquoi votre compte a pu subir une tentative de hacking mais aussi comment protéger vos jeux, vos sous & votre vie privée à l'avenir - en tout cas progresser dans cet objectif :
https://www.guildwars2.com/en/news/m...ount-security/

----------


## canope

> 2- quelqu'un lui en veut personnellement et il a été au sens propre hacké.


Les 2 autres solutions ne fonctionnent pas. Pour celle là je soupçonne Steidd...j'ai bcp plus de skill que lui et ça le rend dingue...dans tous les jeux :D

Non vraiment je comprend pas. ça ne m'est jms arrivé sur aucun jeu.
Et puis techniquement, personne n'est allé sur mon compte ou n'a joué avec mes persos.

Par contre j'ai essayé y a pas longtemps de jouer sur un réseau wifi d'un hotel en loire atlantique. Ce réseau passait par un hub situé à Paris et c'était pas trop sécur...ça vient ptet de là! 
Le pire c'est que je n'ai jms pu joué dans cet hotel miteux!
ça m'apprendra à aller dans des hotels à passe!

----------


## pechpito

> Les 2 autres solutions ne fonctionnent pas. Pour celle là je soupçonne Steidd...j'ai bcp plus de skill que lui et ça le rend dingue...dans tous les jeux :D
> 
> Non vraiment je comprend pas. ça ne m'est jms arrivé sur aucun jeu.
> Et puis techniquement, personne n'est allé sur mon compte ou n'a joué avec mes persos.
> 
> Par contre j'ai essayé y a pas longtemps de jouer sur un réseau wifi d'un hotel en loire atlantique. Ce réseau passait par un hub situé à Paris et c'était pas trop sécur...ça vient ptet de là! 
> Le pire c'est que je n'ai jms pu joué dans cet hotel miteux!
> ça m'apprendra à aller dans des hotels à passe!


Si tu vas dans un hotel de passe, c'est pas pour jouer à GW2 normalement... Et c'est pas des virus informatiques que tu choppes :D

----------


## Charmide

M'en veux d'interrompre une telle conversation, mais pour les canards qui ne vont pas tant que ça en W3, et particulièrement ceux à penchants insomniaques, c'est le bon moment pour s'y mettre. 

Cette semaine, c'était la crise la première vraie défaite de notre serveur qui n'a pas encore perdu sa place de best #1 top of the pop, mais a considérablement perdu de son avance par rapport. Et c'est pas fini !
Le Bief d'Elona qui nous a bien embêté cette semaine est toujours là, pour sa deuxième semaine en D1, et entre dans le trio un nouvel nouvel ennemi, les sales français de Pierre Arborea. 

Tout ça dès le reset, le plus gros event de W3 de la semaine (si c'est pas vendeur ça), ce soir, à 2h. 
Avec regroupement à l'Arche du lion et sous mumbleounet dès 1h (vaut mieux arriver tôt pour éviter le serveur de débordement). 
On vous attend !

----------


## Maderone

Tiens, quand je m'identifie sur le launcher j'ai un message en rouge : Veuillez penser à changer de mot de passe. 
Pourquoi ? 
J'ai pourtant choisi un mot de passe unique et bien compliqué. Pourquoi Anet me demande de changer ? Parce qu'on a essayé de se connecter sur mon compte autre part ? ( je n'ai pas reçu de message concernant ça) Ou autre ?

----------


## Pourrave

Il y a eu une micro mise à jour, peut être que le launcher teste la force du mot de passe

----------


## Zepolak

> Tiens, quand je m'identifie sur le launcher j'ai un message en rouge : Veuillez penser à changer de mot de passe. 
> Pourquoi ? 
> J'ai pourtant choisi un mot de passe unique et bien compliqué. Pourquoi Anet me demande de changer ? Parce qu'on a essayé de se connecter sur mon compte autre part ? ( je n'ai pas reçu de message concernant ça) Ou autre ?


Maderone il arrive pas à lire en Anglais  :haha:  :haha:  :haha: 
 ::):

----------


## Maderone

> Maderone il arrive pas à lire en Anglais


Je veux bien lire l'anglais... Mais où  :^_^: ?

----------


## Zepolak

> Je veux bien lire l'anglais... Mais où ?


7 posts plus haut  ::ninja:: 
Le monsieur explique beaucoup de choses, la raison de la majeur partie des hacks, ce à quoi les joueurs doivent s'attendre au niveau sécurité, etc...

----------


## Maximelene

Maderone il sait sans doute lire le poney, et c'est autrement plus classe  ::ninja:: 

Ce message sans le moindre intérêt est sponsorisé par la FMA, la Friendship is Magic Association.

----------


## Maderone

Ah purée, désolé Zépolak ! Je suis complètement passé à coter...
Je veux pas me justifier, mais je venais de rentrer, donc un peu fatigué, mal de tête... Etc.  
Oui voilà, par contre t'aurais mis une image de poney, j'aurais vu tout de suite ! 

Nan franchement... désolé ^^

----------


## froon

Je viens de déposer un truc dans la banque de guilde et je m'aperçois que ,damned,a part des gateaux ,des fioles et des sceaux,ben y a plus rien! Plus personne ne dépose des armes ou du stuff? Quand j'ai du jaune qui ne me sert a rien;hop dans la banque.Cela m'a déjà bien dépanné de me servir,donc quand je peux,je dépose pour aider quelqu'un d'autre...

----------


## Lee Tchii

> C'est a ce genre de trucs auxquels tu faisaient allusion Lee Tchii?


Chez moi, c'est encore pire. Habitant dans le sud de la France, ma dernière IP connue est localisée dans le 94 !!!

----------


## Maximelene

J'avoue que ce n'est pas mon premier réflexe de penser à la banque de guilde personnellement. :/

----------


## Bielt

Idem, si je dois filer un truc je me contente de le link et de le donner au premier arrivé

----------


## Maderone

Faites attention les gens, il semble qu'il y ait un bug avec les aperçu d'armure. Quand vous faites un clique droit sur un objet puis clique gauche sur le mot "aperçu" vous pouvez au lieu d'avoir un aperçu, acheter l'objet. 
Je pensais que j'avais miss clikc pour mes 42k de karma, pourtant il vient de se reproduire la même chose chez un petit marchant. Et dieu sait que je fais hyper attention maintenant. En plus de ça, sur le forum officiel, j'ai vu quelqu'un se plaindre également de ce bug. 
Alors réfléchissez y à deux fois avant de faire des aperçu, ou laissez votre fric en banque ^^

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Merci pour l'avertissement.  :;): 
Il n'y a pas de topic dédié au farm, sauf celui très utile sur Orr ici :
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/72...=1#post5954663

Donc si vous voulez farmer des clefs du Lion Noir: créer un guerrier et faites les quêtes d'histoire personnelle et uniquement celles-ci pour rusher jusqu'au niveau 10 (20mn). Quand il faut choisir entre l'orphelinat et l’hôpital, choisissez l’hôpital. 
Récompense: 1 clef du lion noir.
Ça peut être intéressant pendant la mise à jour spéciale Halloween pour récupérer des items. 
La vidéo sans intérêt, mis à part l'info ici :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...v=ZKf2AGldSns#!

Edit: Snrrrf nous dit 30 mn solo. Faut voir.

----------


## Elidjah

Je ne suis plus trop présent sur le jeu, d'une part parce que l'IRL m'a pas mal occupé, mais surtout parce que j'ai fait l'objet d'une suspension de compte de 7 jours pour avoir enfreint la charte du forum officiel. En effet, j'ai osé tenté de détourner leur filtrage de grossièreté en disant "y'a certainement une c***lle dans le potage" lorsque j'ai participé à un post relatif aux comptes hackés.

Devant une telle réaction de leur part, vous comprendrez un peu ma position.

----------


## Amoilesmobs

::o:  Alors là ... C'est effectivement abusé. Viens passer tes nerfs en RvR !

----------


## Gordor

sympa ce petit ban ... ca fait toujours plaisir ...

sinon devait pas y avoir une maj cette nuit entre 4 et 8 pour faire arriver halloween ? non parce que ce matin, rien, nada !

----------


## SetaSensei

C'est pas à l'heure US l'update ?

----------


## Maximelene

Sachant qu'une bonne partie des infos européennes concernant Halloween parlaient du 23, et qu'ils ne font jamais de MaJ dans la nuit du dimanche au lundi, ça sera cette nuit, donc demain  :;):

----------


## olih

Mardi 9h à une vache près.
C'est toujours à 9h  :tired: .

----------


## Gordor

a bin j'avais lu un truc officiel parlant du 21 dans la nuit ... snif

----------


## Maximelene

> a bin j'avais lu un truc officiel parlant du 21 dans la nuit ... snif


Tu t'es trompé  :;):

----------


## Gordor

en voila un peu plus sur ce qui nous attend demain : 
http://www.pcgamer.com/2012/10/22/gu...hings-at-kids/

----------


## Arkane Derian

> en voila un peu plus sur ce qui nous attend demain : 
> http://www.pcgamer.com/2012/10/22/gu...hings-at-kids/


 ::O:  ::o:  ::w00t::  ::lol::  ::wub::  :Bave:  :Bave:  :Bave: 

Bordayl, cet event ça va être énorme ! Ils se sont pas foutus de nous ! Putain vivement demain !

Par contre, je penche plus pour 3h du mat pour la MaJ. Si c'était 9h chez nous, ça voudrait dire minuit à Seattle et donc le 23/10 et non plus le 22/10 là bas.

EDIT : Ah ben c'est confirmé sur Twitter, la MaJ aura lieu en fin d'après midi, heure de Seattle

----------


## Forza Limouzi

Bon ce que je craignais est arrivé. Je fais principalement du RvR depuis la release et je visite les maps PVE pendant les files d'attente pour rentrer en RvR mais j'ai malheureusement fini de les visiter (100%). Hier soir j'ai pas eu la force de me connecter n'ayant rien à faire en attendant de rentrer en 3W.

Je pourrais farmer mais je déteste ça d'autant plus que je ne vois pas quoi farmer. Je me dis que le patch de demain apportera certainement quelques trucs à faire pendant une semaine mais ensuite?

Si vous avez des idées d'occupation pendant les files d'attente, je suis preneur.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Arkane Derian

> Bon ce que je craignais est arrivé. Je fais principalement du RvR depuis la release et je visite les maps PVE pendant les files d'attente pour rentrer en RvR mais j'ai malheureusement fini de les visiter (100%). Hier soir j'ai pas eu la force de me connecter n'ayant rien à faire en attendant de rentrer en 3W.
> 
> Je pourrais farmer mais je déteste ça d'autant plus que je ne vois pas quoi farmer. Je me dis que le patch de demain apportera certainement quelques trucs à faire pendant une semaine mais ensuite?
> 
> Si vous avez des idées d'occupation pendant les files d'attente, je suis preneur.


Tu vas avoir de quoi t'occuper pendant tout Halloween (la mise à jour ne contiendra pas que des trucs en rapport avec l'event mais également de l'ajout de contenu qui restera) et une énorme mise à jour est prévue pour novembre (nouvelles zones entre autre)

----------


## Maderone

Qu'est-ce vous dites de créer un sujet pour l'event Halloween, pour recenser un peu toutes les nouveautés, les secrets, les astuces, les trucs fun etc?

----------


## Gordor

pourquoi pas

----------


## SetaSensei

Au fait, j'ai vu qu'il y avait au moins un observateur Zaishen (ou Canthan) (observatrice en l’occurrence).

On peut espérer un retour là bas, hein ?  :Emo:

----------


## Zepolak

> Si vous avez des idées d'occupation pendant les files d'attente, je suis preneur.


sPvP  ::):

----------


## Arkane Derian

> Au fait, j'ai vu qu'il y avait au moins un observateur Zaishen (ou Canthan) (observatrice en l’occurrence).
> 
> On peut espérer un retour là bas, hein ?


Je vois pas pourquoi ce ne serait pas le cas. En tout cas, ils seraient bien bête de se priver de tout un background déjà prêt. Par contre, est-ce que ce sera avant ou après Elona, là est la question.
Et, j'espère que Kaineng a été rayé de la carte une bonne fois pour toute. Pas envie de revisiter cet affreux bidonville. 
La rumeur prétend que la Mer de Jade est retournée à l'état liquide (et la Forêt d'Echovald ne serait plus pétrifiée). Dommage, c'était mon truc préféré dans les décors de Factions.

----------


## SetaSensei

La mer de jade c'était sûrement le truc le plus réussit artistiquement dans GW1, ça serait dommage qu'on n'en ait pas un tout petit peu quand même.
Surtout que le pont à l'Arche du Lion avec des voilures sur le côté m'y a fat penser. Je me mettais à rêver de retourner péter des abominations avec les nouveaux graphismes.

----------


## Zepolak

> Et, j'espère que Kaineng a été rayé de la carte une bonne fois pour toute. Pas envie de revisiter cet affreux bidonville.


Comment ne pas être d'accord avec une affirmation où la concision le dispute à la pertinence.
Brrrr, Kaineng, brrrr...

----------


## Gordor

n'y connaissant rien au background de GW, je vais peut être dire une connerie. Mais au détour de ma visite de l'arche du lion, je suis tombé sur une race d'humanoide / oiseaux qui avait l'air d'être une race plutôt évoluée (tagen, turgen, tugen, un truc comme ca). A priori ils ne veulent pas vraiment communiquer avec les autres races car ils sont encore a se demander ce qu'ils souhaitent faire, et avec qui.
Et du coup j'ai immédiatement pensé a une future race jouable.

je me plante ? ou bientôt des hommes oiseaux partout dans les capitales ?

----------


## mimifak1

les tengu (doit manquer une lettre je suis sur). N'aillant jouer qu'a prophecies, je me rappelle juste qu'on leur foutait sur le bec, dans la région de l'arche. Après je sais plus pourquoi....

----------


## olih

> n'y connaissant rien au background de GW, je vais peut être dire une connerie. Mais au détour de ma visite de l'arche du lion, je suis tombé sur une race d'humanoide / oiseaux qui avait l'air d'être une race plutôt évoluée (tagen, turgen, tugen, un truc comme ca). A priori ils ne veulent pas vraiment communiquer avec les autres races car ils sont encore a se demander ce qu'ils souhaitent faire, et avec qui.
> Et du coup j'ai immédiatement pensé a une future race jouable.
> 
> je me plante ? ou bientôt des hommes oiseaux partout dans les capitales ?


Dans le genre, il y a aussi la femme papillon 

Spoiler Alert! 


oui je sais c'est spéciale comme dénomination  ::ninja:: , celle que l'on rencontre dans la quête perso et qui à un lien pas clair avec Trahearne.

----------


## Zepolak

> Dans le genre, il y a aussi la femme papillon 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> oui je sais c'est spéciale comme dénomination , celle que l'on rencontre dans la quête perso et qui à un lien pas clair avec Trahearne.


Ah ouais, rien compris. 

Spoiler Alert! 


Elle débarque en plein milieu de l'histoire juste après un autre moment what ze fuck où je dois aller sauver une nénette qui nous a trop aidé mais si l'orbe de flotte chais pas quoi (c'est qui celle-là?) et qui bien évidemment ÉTAIT MORTE, ben ouais, ils se sacrifient tous dans l'histoire ces gros idiots les uns après les autres, c'est sûrement pour rendre l'histoire triste émotion triste séchez vos larmes triste triste. 
Respire respire
Mais c'est qui elle là ?

----------


## olih

> Ah ouais, rien compris. 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Elle débarque en plein milieu de l'histoire juste après un autre moment what ze fuck où je dois aller sauver une nénette qui nous a trop aidé mais si l'orbe de flotte chais pas quoi (c'est qui celle-là?) et qui bien évidemment ÉTAIT MORTE, ben ouais, ils se sacrifient tous dans l'histoire ces gros idiots les uns après les autres, c'est sûrement pour rendre l'histoire triste émotion triste séchez vos larmes triste triste. 
> Respire respire
> Mais c'est qui elle là ?


Va savoir, je l'appelle femme papillon parce qu'elle des boobs et des ailes bizarre.
C'est dans Orr que ça se passe.

----------


## pechpito

> Dans le genre, il y a aussi la femme papillon 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> oui je sais c'est spéciale comme dénomination , celle que l'on rencontre dans la quête perso et qui à un lien pas clair avec Trahearne.


une race d'assassin ninja aquatique appelé largos. http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Largos

----------


## Maximelene

C'est personne, c'est encore une pirouette pourrave des scénaristes stagiaires qui ont écrit l'histoire perso sur un coin de nappe.

----------


## olih

Effectivement, je viens de la trouver sur le wiki :
http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Sayeh_al%27Rajihd

----------


## Arkane Derian

On croise plusieurs Largos dans le jeu (j'en ai croisé à deux autres reprises personnellement, sur un point de comp et dans un event). Franchement, je trouve cette race hors de propos et lors du premier contact, j'ai cru à un simple clin d'oeil à Aion.

Pour ce qui est des Tengus, je ne sais pas si ce sera une race jouable, mais il est quasiment sûr qu'on visitera leur pays sous peu, et sans doute sur deux zones distinctes, suffit de regarder la map :



J'ai mis des points rouge aux endroits où on peut effectivement croiser des Tengus et/ou une manifestation de leur archtecture (notamment les immenses murs au sud des Collines de Kesse ou à l'est de la Forêt de Caledon). Peut-être une partie du contenu de la mise à jour de novembre...

----------


## Zepolak

Ça me fait penser... Le 100% d'exploration... Ça va se passer comment cette histoire ?

----------


## olih

> On croise plusieurs Largos dans le jeu (j'en ai croisé à deux autres reprises personnellement, sur un point de comp et dans un event). Franchement, je trouve cette race hors de propos et lors du premier contact, j'ai cru à un simple clin d'oeil à Aion.
> 
> Pour ce qui est des Tengus, je ne sais pas si ce sera un race jouable, mais il est quasiment sûr qu'on visitera leur pays sous peu, et sans doute sur deux zones distinctes, suffit de regarder la map :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/0a6...2208d3177d.jpg
> 
> J'ai mis des points rouge aux endroits où on peut effectivement croiser des Tengus et/ou une manifestation de leur archtecture (notamment les immenses murs au sud des Collines de Kesse ou à l'est de la Forêt de Caledon). Peut-être une partie du contenu de la mise à jour de novembre...


Tient en parlant de cette mise à jour de novembre, il y a des infos quelque part ou c'est juste des rumeurs pour l'instant ?

----------


## Maximelene

Juste des rumeurs pour l'instant. Notamment sur l'ajout de zones, auquel pas mal de gens semblent croire dur comme fer alors qu'on a strictement aucune info réelle dessus.

----------


## olih

C'est bien ce que je me disais.
Mais ça ferait un joli cadeau de noël.

----------


## Arkane Derian

> Juste des rumeurs pour l'instant. Notamment sur l'ajout de zones, auquel pas mal de gens semblent croire dur comme fer alors qu'on a strictement aucune info réelle dessus.


Non, ce ne sont pas des rumeurs. Je n'ai pas les post sous le main mais il y aura bien une grosse mise à jour en novembre ("our massive November release" dixit Colin Johanson) et il y aura bien de nouvelles zones (là je n'ai plus le nom du devs en tête, faudra que je fouille dans le forum anglais) mais ils n'ont pas été plus spécifique. Le contenu ne doit de toute façon pas encore être entièrement décidé.




> Ça me fait penser... Le 100% d'exploration... Ça va se passer comment cette histoire ?


Le plus logique serait que le 100% reste sur les zones du jeu de base et que des titres supplémentaires s'ajoutent pour chaque nouvel ensemble.

----------


## olih

> Non, ce ne sont pas des rumeurs. Je n'ai pas les post sous le main mais il y aura bien une grosse mise à jour en novembre ("our massive November release" dixit Colin Johanson) et il y aura bien de nouvelles zones (là je n'ai plus le nom du devs en tête, faudra que je fouille dans le forum anglais).


  :Bave: .

Bon on verra bien...


 :Bave: .

----------


## Maximelene

> Non, ce ne sont pas des rumeurs. Je n'ai pas les post sous le main mais il y aura bien une grosse mise à jour en novembre ("our massive November release" dixit Colin Johanson) et il y aura bien de nouvelles zones (là je n'ai plus le nom du devs en tête, faudra que je fouille dans le forum anglais) mais ils n'ont pas été plus spécifique. Le contenu ne doit de toute façon pas encore être entièrement décidé.


J'ai beau chercher, je ne trouve rien de plus précis que "du nouveau contenu". Et vu que sur les fansites ça spécule pour savoir si y'aura ou non une zone ou un donjon...

----------


## Snydlock

> Pour ce qui est des Tengus, je ne sais pas si ce sera une race jouable


J'y crois à mort.
Parce qu'on n'en tue pas un seul sur toute la map et que c'est clairement une race exploitable à ce niveau là. (En gros, ils ne sont pas plus débiles que des Norn.)
Et puis, j'ai grave envie d'en jouer un.  :Bave:

----------


## Pourrave

Au niveau des nouvelles zones il y a encore pas mal de place (le désert de cristal  :Bave: ) mais les zones des anciennes missions de la cote d'alessio et du recif sacré (quand on croise le vizir) ça peut le faire

----------


## yopa

> C'est personne, c'est encore une pirouette pourrave des scénaristes stagiaires qui ont écrit l'histoire perso sur un coin de *Timbre Poste*.


Fixed

Rarement vu une  histoire aussi pourrie et pathétique (sans compter les quêtes en elles-même , shooter du bus de mob).

----------


## Anita Spade

*L'Update d'Halloween est là !*



Et les serveurs sont à genoux.


*Et le patch note*

----------


## Wid

Le patch fait 657mo.

----------


## mikelion

La citrouille a du mal à passer dans la box.

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Bagarre costumée partout dans le monde!  ::lol:: 
En McM aussi ?  ::P:

----------


## Mordenkainen

Les skins d'armes que l'on peut looter dans les coffres du Lion Noir ont un cooldown de 4 heures?

----------


## Tigrius

Halloween c'est parti ! Préparez vos citrouilles !

----------


## Gordor

J'ai créé un topic spécifique pour poster tout ce qu'on découvre au sujet d'halloween, n'hesitez pas a partager (si quelqu'un est tombé sur un des skins d'armes des coffres du lion noir, ca marche comment ? )

[edit] un post existait deja : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/72...utes-les-infos

----------


## pechpito

J'ai eu une idée à la con donc j'ai immédiatement décidé de vous en faire profiter. Comme je manque de place pour stocker mes objets, j'ai cherché comment augmenter ma capacité de stockage à moindre coût ( je n'ai pas acheter le dernier emplacement de sac, et j'ai acheté ( grace au gold -> gemme ) le deuxieme emplacement de banque). Il suffit de créér sa guilde. Pour atteindre le premier coffre de guilde il faut 2500 point d'influence d'apres le wiki, ce qui si on les achete coute 5po ( 20pc le point ). Donc 50 slots pour 5po. Ca me semble rentable vu le prix des runes de sacs et des gemmes.
J'ai réinventé l'eau chaude ou c'est vraiment intérressant ?

----------


## Maximelene

Je pense que c'est vraiment intéressant.

----------


## Mr Slurp

Surtout quand on voit l'inflation du prix des gemmes avec l'arrivée de la MAJ d'Halloween (http://www.gw2spidy.com/gem)

Par contre pour le coup, j'ai une question : si on est dans deux guildes, on à accès simultanément aux deux coffres de guilde? ou seulement à celle qu'on représente au moment ou on accès à la banque de guilde?

----------


## Maximelene

Seulement à celle que tu représentes  :;):

----------


## olih

En plus pour chaque perso finissant l'histoire personnelle, on a un parcho +1000 pt d'influence (et un autre +400 je crois niveau 50 ?).

----------


## Maximelene

Pour ceux qui n'auraient pas remarqué, on peut maintenant mettre un raccourci clavier pour équiper ses vêtements de ville  ::P:

----------


## Gordor

> Pour ceux qui n'auraient pas remarqué, on peut maintenant mettre un raccourci clavier pour équiper ses vêtements de ville


cool

Ha quand une interface pour équiper un set arme/armure particulier ? ca me manque !!!

----------


## Gordor

Tite question,
J'ai un problème de lag au niveau de l'affichage des joueurs, voir des mobs, autour de moi
J'avais pu constater ce phénomène a la sortie du jeu mais de façon très légère.

Depuis un moment, ca devient risible. je dois attendre plusieurs minutes avant de voir s'afficher quoique ce soit.
J'ai mis ca sur le compte de la zone Orr, en pensant que c'était a cause de la forte population de la zone, ca me paraissait logique, chiant mais logique.

Sauf que hier je suis allé dans les plaines de Gerradan (ou un truc du genre), zone ~30, avec 2 péquenauds au kilomètre carré. et la, surprise, le même phénomène avec des PNJ qui causaient entre eux, je voyais les bulles mais pas les persos. Et pourtant pas un joueur a la ronde. Je suis resté 30 secondes sur place sans que rien ne s'affiche.

J'en conclus donc que ce n'est pas une question de population mais que plus ca va et plus le jeu gère mal l'affichage des modèles ?
Vous avez le même phénomène ?

----------


## mikelion

> Tite question,
> (...)
> Sauf que hier je suis allé dans les plaines de Gerradan (ou un truc du genre), zone ~30, avec 2 péquenauds au kilomètre carré. et la, surprise, le même phénomène avec des PNJ qui causaient entre eux, je voyais les bulles mais pas les persos. Et pourtant pas un joueur a la ronde. Je suis resté 30 secondes sur place sans que rien ne s'affiche.
> 
> J'en conclus donc que ce n'est pas une question de population mais que plus ca va et plus le jeu gère mal l'affichage des modèles ?
> Vous avez le même phénomène ?




C'est normal, ce sont les fantômes d'Halloween !

----------


## Gordor

ce topic se vide totalement ...

----------


## Zepolak

La spam s'est en effet un peu arrêté. C'est naturel vu que la sous-section permet de concentrer de façon pertinente les posts à leurs sujets.

----------


## Evene

Un petit post collector du forum officiel https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/foru...rst#post529245 

Enfin moi ça me fait rire.

----------


## SetaSensei

> Un petit post collector du forum officiel https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/foru...rst#post529245 
> 
> Enfin moi ça me fait rire.


C'est un peu toute l'histoire de la modération en un post.  :Emo:

----------


## Myron

J'avoue c'est beau  ::P:

----------


## Maximelene

Je formate mon PC, quel est le seul truc que j'oublie de sauvegarder ?

Bah oui, forcément, le jeu auquel je joue 4h par jour, évidemment !!!  ::(:

----------


## olih

> Je formate mon PC, quel est le seul truc que j'oublie de sauvegarder ?
> 
> Bah oui, forcément, le jeu auquel je joue 4h par jour, évidemment !!!


 C'est bête vu qu'on est passé à la deuxième phase de l'event d'halloween  ::trollface:: .

----------


## Maximelene

> C'est bête vu qu'on est passé à la deuxième phase de l'event d'halloween .


Bah, vu qu'il suffira de 2h pour en faire le tour j'ai de la marge  ::trollface::

----------


## olih

> Bah, vu qu'il suffira de 2h pour en faire le tour j'ai de la marge


Au bout de 2h, t'auras pas fini le jumping puzzle de l'horloge  ::trollface:: .

----------


## Snydlock

Mon petit doigt me dit qu'ils seront jouables un jour.  :;):

----------


## Maximelene

C'est évident  :;):

----------


## doudou1408

Ah, enfin, on peut tester un nouveau FOV, et après test, c'est vraiment mieux !

Link : https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/foru...nges-Beta-Test

----------


## icemaker

> Ah, enfin, on peut tester un nouveau FOV, et après test, c'est vraiment mieux !
> 
> Link : https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/foru...nges-Beta-Test


Rahhhh enfin, au vu des screenshots que j'ai vu ça a l'air bien bien mieux  ::):

----------


## Koops

Je test ce nouveau FOV et je ne vois aucune différence par rapport à avant cela change quoi pour vous ?

----------


## Myron

Merci du tuyau c'est vraiment mieux chez moi.  ::):

----------


## purEcontact

J'avoue que je jouerais sans.
Je m'attendais à un recul de caméra mais en fait c'est "juste une augmentation sur les flancs".

Du coup, l'écran parait plus tassé et c'est moins agréable (pour un fps, ça me gênerais que moyennement, mais pour un "tps", ça m'emmerde).

----------


## Anita Spade

> Je test ce nouveau FOV et je ne vois aucune différence par rapport à avant cela change quoi pour vous ?


Je dirais que ça me change la vie, non plus sérieusement je note une nette différence et je trouve ça plus agréable avec le nouveau FOV.
Pour illustrer mon propos voici 4 screens de comparaison sans et avec, en zoom mini et zoom max:


* FOV Normal et zoom mini*

* FOV Beta et zoom mini
*

* FOV Normal et zoom maxi*

* FOV Beta et zoom maxi*

----------


## Nessou

@Koops : j'ai vu un mec sur un forum dire que le FOV change juste en fullscreen, après je peux pas vérifier je ne suis pas chez moi.
La différence semble aussi être moins importante sur les résolutions 720P.

----------


## Koops

C'est bizarre je constate bien une différence mais j'ai juste l'impression d'avoir dezoomer un peu plus pas de quoi en casser trois pattes à un canard même si je trouve cela plus agréable en effet.

----------


## Zepolak

J'ai rien suivi à Halloween mais j'ai vu qu'il y a un paquet de trucs & de machins à faire. Alors ce que je propose, c'est qu'on se retrouve entre glandus qui ont rien fait sur Halloween ce soir sur mumble à 18h et qu'on fasse des machins ensemble. Et si un chaperon qui a fait les machins en question et qui peut dire ce qui est le plus intéressant/rapporte le plus peut venir nous chapeauter, ce serait bien sympatoche !

----------


## Mr Slurp

> J'ai rien suivi à Halloween mais j'ai vu qu'il y a un paquet de trucs & de machins à faire. Alors ce que je propose, c'est qu'on se retrouve entre glandus qui ont rien fait sur Halloween ce soir sur mumble à 18h et qu'on fasse des machins ensemble. Et si un chaperon qui a fait les machins en question et qui peut dire ce qui est le plus intéressant/rapporte le plus peut venir nous chapeauter, ce serait bien sympatoche !


Ça c'est une bonne idée, j'en serai.

----------


## Shurin

Ahahahah, un bus CPC dans le clocher!!

----------


## Maximelene

N'oubliez surtout pas qu'à 20h vous *devez* être à l'Arche pour le lancement de la phase 3. Ça ne se produira qu'une fois  :;): 

Sinon, pour les utilisateurs de Windows 8, j'ai fait une tuile  ::P:

----------


## Phazon

Moi aussi, moi aussi ! Surtout pour choper ce qui ne sera plus disponible après Halloween.

----------


## Anita Spade

> Sinon, pour les utilisateurs de Windows 8, j'ai fait une tuile 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/6c60...3803624bbc.jpg


Des utilisateurs de windows 8, ça existe?  ::O: 

PS: En bon rétrograde informatique allergique au changement, je vais militer contre l'imposition du mot "tuile" et rester avec mes bonnes vieilles icônes.

----------


## Maximelene

> Des utilisateurs de windows 8, ça existe?


Oui, et ça marche très bien, tant que tu n'es pas réfractaire au changement  ::P:

----------


## Vaaahn

> Oui, et ça marche très bien, tant que tu n'es pas réfractaire au changement


Et tu l'as mis  ::huh::  j'avouerais que desfois, tu me perds  ::trollface::

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Bon ben crash général. Juste le temps de faire sa fête au Mad King et hop, tout le monde dehors. 
Joie.  :tired:

----------


## PurpleSkunk

Erreur 42, ça faisait longtemps.

----------


## Charmide

J'espère que t'as pas eu le temps de chopper le coffre  ::trollface::

----------


## Maximelene

> Et tu l'as mis  j'avouerais que desfois, tu me perds


Depuis quand je suis réfractaire au changement ?  ::o: 

Oui, je suis passé à Windows 8, et ça marche très bien  :;):

----------


## Vaaahn

> Depuis quand je suis réfractaire au *mauvais* changement ?


*Fixed*  :;):

----------


## Maximelene

Windows 8 n'est pas un mauvais changement.

/thread

----------


## MonsieurSong

Tiens, le topic des blagues a été renommé.

----------


## icemaker

Suite à l'event d'hier, je suis arrivé à dézoomer très loin.
Bug ou bonne nouvelle?  ::):

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Plutôt une bonne nouvelle. 

On va pouvoir voir ce qui se passe autour de nous, surtout en 3W ...




 ::unsure::

----------


## Korbeil

Faudrait qu'ils corrigent le clipping maintenant :/

----------


## pikkpi

> Suite à l'event d'hier, je suis arrivé à dézoomer très loin.
> Bug ou bonne nouvelle?


Je crois que c'est un bug le dézoom à ce niveau : sur reddit ils disent que c'était possible après l'event mais après déco/reco on retournait à une caméra moins éloignée.

----------


## Amoilesmobs

C'est le cas. Je confirme. C'est revenu. Comme avant.  :tired:

----------


## Aldrasha

> C'est le cas. Je confirme. C'est revenu. Comme avant.



 ::'(:  ::'(:  ::'(:  ::'(: 

Pleure toutes les larmes de son corps ....

----------


## Maximelene

It's not a bug, it's a feature.

Ou l'inverse.

----------


## Dar

C'est pas un bug c'est voulu, et c'est pas nouveau non plus. Z'avez jamais fait le Behemoth vallée de la reine ?
Sur les gros boss pour que ca soit un peu plus lisible ils nous permettent de dézoomer.

----------


## Maderone

Exact, à chaque fois qu'on rentre dans le monde du Madking, on peut dézoomer comme ça. Le bug, c'est de toujours pouvoir le faire alors qu'on est sorti.

----------


## icemaker

Je comprends vraiment pas pourquoi ils ne permettent pas de l'avoir ailleurs  ::'(: 
Je trouve que ça marche plutôt très bien.

----------


## Sub4

> Je comprends vraiment pas pourquoi ils ne permettent pas de l'avoir ailleurs 
> Je trouve que ça marche plutôt très bien.


Peut être parceque 5<50 ?!

----------


## Ptit gras

Hello les canards, je profite de l'acalmie sur le topic et général et des vacances scolaires pour faire un peu de pub pour le 3w :

N'hésitez pas à venir rejoindre les fous furieux du 3w en journée, en soirée ou même à n'importe quelle heure. On a très souvent du monde sur le mumble et il y aura toujours une bonne âme pour expliquer les rudiments du mode de jeu à un novice. On ne mord pas, on se marre bien, et on a toujours besoin de plus de canards à toute heure !
Si vous voulez découvrir des combats épiques, des sièges de fort qui durent des heures, du combat âpre et sans pitié, ou tout simplement participer à la grand chasse quaggan et bouter les anglais hors de France, ce mode de jeu est pour vous !

Profitez d'un peu de temps libre laissé par ces vacances pour nous rejoindre et ne plus jamais nous quitter  ::trollface::

----------


## FrousT

On a droit de +1 RvR sans mumble  ::cry::  J'aimerais bien testé le 3w mais difficile d'être dispo sur mumble tellement c'est le bordel chez moi  :Emo:

----------


## Ptit gras

Si tu peux venir uniquement en écoute c'est déjà un gros plus, si tu ne peux pas on te groupera et on répondra à tes questions quand même. Sauf si t'es Asura  ::ninja::

----------


## canope

> Sauf si t'es Asura


Vous feriez quoi sans les asura hein???
Franchement....!!!  ::):

----------


## kassandr3

Pour la caméra collez ca " -testVerticalFov" a votre raccourci GW2

----------


## Ptit gras

> Vous feriez quoi sans les asura hein???
> Franchement....!!!


Je suis asura et je subis le racisme de tous les jours. Je me sers des forums pour évacuer mon anxiété croissante dans cette société qui me dénigre. Des fois sur mumble c'est dur  ::'(: 
Quand y'en a un ça va...

----------


## Phazon

On devrait monter un sous-groupe canard à taille réduite et montrer à tous les retardés du bulbe notre suprématie.

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Pour la caméra collez ca " -testVerticalFov" a votre raccourci GW2


Et en français ça donne quoi ? ^^'

----------


## Maderone

Y'a déjà plusieurs quotes sur ce forum à ce propos... Mais comme je suis gentil je vais retourner une page en arrière pour trouver le message et te le donner !  :tired: 

 ::): 





> Ah, enfin, on peut tester un nouveau FOV, et après test, c'est vraiment mieux !
> 
> Link : https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/foru...nges-Beta-Test

----------


## Ptit gras

> On devrait monter un sous-groupe canard à taille réduite et montrer à tous les retardés du bulbe notre suprématie.


Un coup de marteau dans les genoux  ::trollface::

----------


## Thorkel

Avec le recul, est ce que beaucoup de monde par ici a acheté une souris avec plein de touches pour gérer l'interface et les combats, ou ca reste clavier souris avec la main gauche qui danse en permanence?

----------


## Soda2011

> Avec le recul, est ce que beaucoup de monde par ici a acheté une souris avec plein de touches pour gérer l'interface et les combats, ou ca reste clavier souris avec la main gauche qui danse en permanence?


 
Perso j'ai craqué pour une petite G600 (https://www.materiel.net/souris-fila...oir-82020.html).  Elle est un peu chère mais une fois pris le coup de main avec, on se sent bien libre pour enchainer facilement les combos perso. Pas indispensable mais bien sympathique si on veut avoir la main gauche utilisée uniquement pour les déplacements et les commande Mumble / TS (ou autre ^^).

----------


## Thorkel

> Perso j'ai craqué pour une petite G600 (https://www.materiel.net/souris-fila...oir-82020.html).  Elle est un peu chère mais une fois pris le coup de main avec, on se sent bien libre pour enchainer facilement les combos perso. Pas indispensable mais bien sympathique si on veut avoir la main gauche utilisée uniquement pour les déplacements et les commande Mumble / TS (ou autre ^^).


Marrant que tu cites cette souris.......J'ai écrit mon post car je me tâte pour acheter précisément celle là ! Elle est pas trop lourde ?

----------


## Soda2011

> Marrant que tu cites cette souris.......J'ai écrit mon post car je me tâte pour acheter précisément celle là ! Elle est pas trop lourde ?


 
Si c'est pour la prendre avec un portable et voyager... elle est trop lourde mais sinon je n'ai pas eut de souci au poignet durant mes soirée de geek de 5/6 heures (enfin quand ma tite femme ne me surveille plus!).    

Par contre j'ai pris une petite heure pour bien chopper les réflexes de la disposition des boutons sous le pouce!  En gros les boutons sous le pouces ce sont ceux de ma barre d'action, celui de la molette mon switch d'armes et celui sous le petit doigt mon F1 (je suis voleur!!). Et franchement je ne retournerais pas du tout sur ma souris précédente.    

Après il y a la razer naga mais je la trouve trop petite pour ma main... Le mieux serait que tu ailles à Surcouf ou équivalent la tester directement !  

EDIT : fautes ...

----------


## Setzer

> Hello les canards, je profite de l'acalmie sur le topic et général et des vacances scolaires pour faire un peu de pub pour le 3w :
> 
> N'hésitez pas à venir rejoindre les fous furieux du 3w en journée, en soirée ou même à n'importe quelle heure. On a très souvent du monde sur le mumble et il y aura toujours une bonne âme pour expliquer les rudiments du mode de jeu à un novice. On ne mord pas, on se marre bien, et on a toujours besoin de plus de canards à toute heure !
> Si vous voulez découvrir des combats épiques, des sièges de fort qui durent des heures, du combat âpre et sans pitié, ou tout simplement participer à la grand chasse quaggan et bouter les anglais hors de France, ce mode de jeu est pour vous !
> 
> Profitez d'un peu de temps libre laissé par ces vacances pour nous rejoindre et ne plus jamais nous quitter


Bordel j'aimerais bien mais j'ai JAMAIS réussi à rentrer en 3w... à chaque fois je tente de me co vers 20h et soit rien ne se passe soit quand j'y ai accès, je dois aller me coucher... 

C'est sans doute du au fait que je continue à jouer pendant que je suis dans la file, mais j'ai peu de temps de jeu et donc rester des plombes sans rien faire en attendant d'être peut-être éventuellement pris, ben ça me lourde...

Mais si un jour le miracle se produit se serait avec plaisir de venir taper du moche avec vous les canards  :Emo:  .

----------


## Charmide

Vers 20h hier, y'avait 10m d'attente.. Tu te couches tôt  ::o: 

C'est très variable, mais ces temps-ci on a vraiment peu de file  ::):

----------


## Zepolak

Sauf hier. J'ai rien compris hier. Ou alors j'ai pas eu du tout de chance hier.
Mais ouais, depuis 2-3 semaines, les longues files d'attente sont de l'histoire ancienne.

Sauf que maintenant...

On a les vacances scolaires !!!

Donc voilà, ouais, pendant les deux semaines qui viennent on va en chier pour se connecter au RvR en soirée. Désolé les gars, c'est la vie.

----------


## Charmide

A mon avis, c'est surtout que t'essayais de te connecter sur Vizumap, la fois où on avait eu les stats par Anet, la home map avait presque autant d'attente que CBE.
D'ailleurs c'est peut-être pour ça qu'on la perd  ::ninja:: 

Les 10 minutes à 20h je crois bien que c'est un chiffre donné par un canard hier. Ou alors je suis encore coincé dans une faille spatio-temporelle.

----------


## Phazon

Rentré en 15 min, hier vers 20h40 en étant à l'Arche du Lion (shopping, puzzle jump, diving...).

----------


## Setzer

Je comprend pas pourquoi à chaque fois que j'essaye il ne se passe rien entre 20h et 23h30 alors  :Emo:

----------


## Thorkel

> Si c'est pour la prendre avec un portable et voyager... elle est trop lourde mais sinon je n'ai pas eut de souci au poignet durant mes soirée de geek de 5/6 heures (enfin quand ma tite femme ne me surveille plus!).    
> 
> Par contre j'ai pris une petite heure pour bien chopper les réflexes de la disposition des boutons sous le pouce!  En gros les boutons sous le pouces ce sont ceux de ma barre d'action, celui de la molette mon switch d'armes et celui sous le petit doigt mon F1 (je suis voleur!!). Et franchement je ne retournerais pas du tout sur ma souris précédente.    
> 
> Après il y a la razer naga mais je la trouve trop petite pour ma main... Le mieux serait que tu ailles à Surcouf ou équivalent la tester directement !  
> 
> EDIT : fautes ...


Ca marche, merci pour le détail, je vais tester ça!

----------


## Ptit gras

En fait la file c'est variable selon la chance. Y'a pas si longtemps j'ai mis 1h30 pour rentrer sur une carte en prime time, pendant qu'un chanceux du mumble est rentré en "moins de 5 minutes"  :tired:

----------


## Aghora

Vu que je suis niveau 80 depuis pas longtemps, je suis en train de découvrir Orr.

J'ai eu l'habitude de jouer solo pour faire l'exploration, sans trop trop de problèmes. Là, je galère beaucoup, des ennemis tout les 10 mètres.

Je suppose que c'est normal ?

----------


## Koops

Bienvenue à Orr  ::):

----------


## Korbeil

A Orr faut aller rivage maudit, le reste est vide (de gens).
Quand t'arrives à Rivage Maudit t'as pas mal de monde là  :;):

----------


## icemaker

Oui dès que tu es à Orr je te conseille de filer vers le Rivage Maudit. Y'a plein d'events non stop et énormément de monde. Ideal pour vite faire monter le karma et son compte en banque  ::):

----------


## LetoFou

> Avec le recul, est ce que beaucoup de monde par ici a acheté une souris avec plein de touches pour gérer l'interface et les combats, ou ca reste clavier souris avec la main gauche qui danse en permanence?


Après m'être renseigné et avoir pris en main ces souris j'ai acquis (comprendre: ma femme m'a acheté) le razer nostromo plutôt qu'une souris à ouat'mille boutons que je trouve un peu trop lourde et plus onéreuse. Il faut un bon temps d'adaptation mais au final c'est une alternative viable à la souris multi-touche.

----------


## Evene

Vu sur le forum :




> We are preparing for our big November update, which will start on November 15, and there will be content that will be in the game prior to that, leading up to the event.

----------


## Zepolak

> le razer nostromo


 ::huh::

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Non, le Razer Nostromo, c'est ça :



Et ça serait plutôt pas mal, si y'avais pas autant de bugs avec les drivers et le firmware.

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Y'a déjà plusieurs quotes sur ce forum à ce propos... Mais comme je suis gentil je vais retourner une page en arrière pour trouver le message et te le donner !


Merci Pony Jolly, ça va m'aider pour voir quelque chose au clocher !

----------


## Zepolak

D'ailleurs, j'ai jusqu'à quand pour monter en haut du clocher ?  ::trollface::

----------


## SetaSensei

> D'ailleurs, j'ai jusqu'à quand pour monter en haut du clocher ?


Dimanche.

T'inquiètes, ça m'a prit que 3 jours.  ::trollface::

----------


## Maximelene

J'te le fait pour 1po  ::trollface::

----------


## mikelion

Je ne sais pas si ça a été posté mais je le fais quand même :
Test et moyen d'avoir un nouveau champ de vision : http://www.fureur.org/forums/showthread.php?t=42363.

----------


## Vaaahn

> Je ne sais pas si ça a été posté mais je le fais quand même :
> Test et moyen d'avoir un nouveau champ de vision : http://www.fureur.org/forums/showthread.php?t=42363.


Cette info vient d'un Fureur, ça peut pas être vrai  ::trollface::

----------


## Lee Tchii

Ben ce champ de vision ne vaut pas celui qu'on obtient avec le Mad King.
J'avais beaucoup plus de recul. Aog, tu me prends combien pour faire le puzzle jump ?
Histoire de me motiver à le finir !!!!

----------


## Maderone

Hey il ne te prendra rien maintenant :D t'as réussi !
Champagne !

----------


## Zebb

Bonjour tout le monde,

Après avoir participé à l'open beta, je me lance seulement maintenant.

Est ce que vous pourriez me conseiller une classe qui peut faire office de support efficace pour les autres (hormis le Gardien et l'Elementaliste Eau) ?

Le nécromant ou l'envouteur c'est utile pour un groupe ?

----------


## Zepolak

Pour répondre à cette question, je répondrais d'abord par une question : quel mode de jeu t'intéresse particuliérement ?
(Par exemple, un envoûteur peut être un excellent support en RvR)

----------


## purEcontact

> Le nécromant ou l'envouteur c'est utile pour un groupe ?


Vous êtes ici dans un forum consacré à Guild Wars 2.
Le jeu où toutes les classes sont utiles, tout le temps.

/my2cent

----------


## olih

> Vous êtes ici dans un forum consacré à Guild Wars 2.
> Le jeu où toutes les classes sont utiles, tout le temps.
> 
> /my2cent


 Ouaip.
Et ça c'est génial.

Pour ma part, je trouve que plus il y a de classes différentes dans un groupe, plus c'est fun.

----------


## Zepolak

En fait, les deux monsieurs au-dessus ont raison.

Après, il parle de support, tu peux... J'ai rien dit, tu peux faire un support de malade même avec un guerrier...

Et sinon, les arcanes de la guilde :
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/73...ilde?p=6010811

----------


## Mordenkainen

ANet n'est pas un développeur comme les autres, non. Quand il y a un problème, ils le solutionnent... Oh wait: "Les orbes de pouvoir ont été supprimés en McM pour résoudre des problèmes d’équilibre et de piratage." (https://forum-fr.guildwars2.com/foru...-du-01-11-2012).

- Bordel Robert on a un problème avec les orbes en McM, des hackers les volent.
- Je comprends, on a un pve qui pue du cul, on va mettre le paquet sur la résolution de ce bug.
- ...
- Ok, supprimons les orbes.
- Au moins le cash shop n'est pas touché!

----------


## olih

Putain, mais le pve ne pue pas du cul okay  :tired: .
Comparer avec d'autres MMO pour rigoler.
A part l'histoire perso pas forcement super intéressante, le reste est vraiment sympa.



Spoiler Alert! 


Sauf peut être au bout du 3e reroll  :tired:

----------


## Zepolak

> ANet n'est pas un développeur comme les autres, non. Quand il y a un problème, ils le solutionnent... Oh wait: "Les orbes de pouvoir ont été supprimés en McM pour résoudre des problèmes d’équilibre et de piratage." (https://forum-fr.guildwars2.com/foru...-du-01-11-2012).
> 
> - Bordel Robert on a un problème avec les orbes en McM, des hackers les volent.
> - Je comprends, on a un pve qui pue du cul, on va mettre le paquet sur la résolution de ce bug.
> - ...
> - Ok, supprimons les orbes.
> - Au moins le cash shop n'est pas touché!


 :^_^: 

Ah c'est certain que les combats au reset vont diminuer en variété !

"Eh les mecs ! On défend quoi, Garnison et Aska ou Garnison et l'orbe ? Euh les mecs ?"

"Bon, on attaque le Nord et après, on va... On va attaquer le nord après. Ouais,"

----------


## Mordenkainen

> Putain, mais le pve ne pue pas du cul okay .
> Comparer avec d'autres MMO pour rigoler.
> A part l'histoire perso pas forcement super intéressante, le reste est vraiment sympa.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Sauf peut être au bout du 3e reroll


Ben sans problème, tu veux comparer avec quoi? WoW? J'ai jamais ressenti autant de fatigue à l'idée de monter un reroll. Quant aux donjons, ils sont au mieux insipides, au pire longs et très chiants.




> Ah c'est certain que les combats au reset vont diminuer en variété !


J'ai eu de supers moments lors d'interceptions de bus reliques. Le fait de scruter la map et de se dire qu'il faut intercepter l'ennemi avant qu'il entre dans son fort était grisant.

----------


## purEcontact

C'est quand meme beau de voir des gens se contenter de 2 maps différentes quand on leur offre une quarantaine d'univers différents.

----------


## SetaSensei

C'est pas comme si j'avais pas prévenu qu'on aurait ce comportement depuis la v1 du thread sur GW2.

Enfin une remarque venant d'un joueur de LoL, un jeu PvE avec un peu de PvP (parce qu'il y a des pnjs à tuer, le vrai PvP, y en a pas, n'oubliez pas  ::trollface::  :relancededix: ), je dirai que ça ne m'étonne pas.

----------


## Aghora

> Ben sans problème, tu veux comparer avec quoi? WoW? J'ai jamais ressenti autant de fatigue à l'idée de monter un reroll. Quant aux donjons, ils sont au mieux insipides, au pire longs et très chiants.


 Que les donjons soient longs c'est pas ce que j'appellerais un défaut (sauf peut-être pour une génération qui veut tout tout de suite), tant que la longueur est raisonnable (et elle l'est).
Pour la chiantitude, c'est peut-être parce que vous n'avez pas trouvé la bonne technique pour battre les boss. Exemple : nous dans le creuset de l'éternité hier. On avait trouvé une technique chiante pour battre un boss...ça nous a effectivement pris un quart d'heure jusqu'à ce qu'on essaye un truc plus osé.

Que ce soit insipide en revanche, c'est une opinion personnelle.

----------


## Maximelene

> ANet n'est pas un développeur comme les autres, non. Quand il y a un problème, ils le solutionnent... Oh wait: "Les orbes de pouvoir ont été supprimés en McM pour résoudre des problèmes d’équilibre et de piratage." (https://forum-fr.guildwars2.com/foru...-du-01-11-2012).
> 
> - Bordel Robert on a un problème avec les orbes en McM, des hackers les volent.
> - Je comprends, on a un pve qui pue du cul, on va mettre le paquet sur la résolution de ce bug.
> - ...
> - Ok, supprimons les orbes.
> - Au moins le cash shop n'est pas touché!


Solutionner des hacks ça peut prendre énormément de temps. Tu aurais préféré qu'ils laissent les orbes pendant tout ce temps et que ça continue à tricher ? Soyez un peu logiques bon sang...

Et sortir que le PvE pue du cul...

Sinon, t'es qui au fait ? T'as 3 messages sur le topic, les deux derniers sont à la limite du troll.

----------


## olih

> Que les donjons soient longs c'est pas ce que j'appellerais un défaut (sauf peut-être pour une génération qui veut tout tout de suite), tant que la longueur est raisonnable (et elle l'est).
> Pour la chiantitude, c'est peut-être parce que vous n'avez pas trouvé la bonne technique pour battre les boss. Exemple : nous dans le creuset de l'éternité hier. On avait trouvé une technique chiante pour battre un boss...ça nous a effectivement pris un quart d'heure jusqu'à ce qu'on essaye un truc plus osé.
> 
> Que ce soit insipide en revanche, c'est une opinion personnelle.


 Clairement, par contre Alpha c'était déjà plus marrant (ou comment éviter les AOE sans bouger  ::love:: ).

----------


## SetaSensei

> Que les donjons soient longs c'est pas ce que j'appellerais un défaut (sauf peut-être pour une génération qui veut tout tout de suite), tant que la longueur est raisonnable (et elle l'est).
> Pour la chiantitude, c'est peut-être parce que vous n'avez pas trouvé la bonne technique pour battre les boss. Exemple : nous dans le creuset de l'éternité hier. On avait trouvé une technique chiante pour battre un boss...ça nous a effectivement pris un quart d'heure jusqu'à ce qu'on essaye un truc plus osé.
> 
> Que ce soit insipide en revanche, c'est une opinion personnelle.


Tu parles du coup de crosse pour balancer les golems ?  :Cigare:

----------


## Evene

> ANet n'est pas un développeur comme les autres, non. Quand il y a un problème, ils le solutionnent... Oh wait: "Les orbes de pouvoir ont été supprimés en McM pour résoudre des problèmes d’équilibre et de piratage." (https://forum-fr.guildwars2.com/foru...-du-01-11-2012).
> 
> ...


A la fois c'était une demande d'une majorité de joueurs pour des problèmes d'équilibrage donc c'est très bien. Surtout qu'ils remettront un truc plus clean plus tard. Je vois pas de raison de taunt.

----------


## Aghora

> Tu parles du coup de crosse pour balancer les golems ?


Non du destructeur protégé par le bouclier.

----------


## olih

> Tu parles du coup de crosse pour balancer les golems ?


Ça c'était plutôt rigolo.

----------


## Maderone

> Tu aurais préféré qu'ils laissent les orbes pendant tout ce temps et que ça continue à tricher ? Soyez un peu logiques bon sang...


Voilà. 

Ensuite je trouve que les orbes sont un problème à la base. Offrir +15% de vie pour l'équipe ayant les trois orbes, c'est plutôt fumé. Ça donne un avantage considérable et techniquement plus on en a, plus on est fort, moins on a de chance de perdre. C'est le genre d'effet boule neige (même si limité ici) que je n'aime pas trop et qui déséquilibre le jeu. Donc j'espère qu'ils vont vraiment chercher à arranger ça.

----------


## Say hello

Je suis pas sûr de comprendre la tournure de ce post :

https://www.guildwars2.com/fr/commun..._source=client

Ça me parait incohérent au possible cette histoire de pseudo réservé enfin disponible vu comme c'est écrit.  :tired:

----------


## SetaSensei

C'est à dire que si tu as réservé un pseudo et que tu ne l'a pas encore créé, tu peux le faire.

Tu pouvais déjà le faire.

Mais là tu peux.

 :tired:

----------


## Vroum

La version anglaise est plus claire : les noms réservés par les joueurs de Gw1 ne le seront plus à partir de la semaine prochaine.

----------


## Arkane Derian

C'est vrai que hors contexte ça n'a pas beaucoup de sens. Mais il faut savoir que beaucoup de gens se plaignaient sur les forums officiels que les noms réservés du premier GW ne soient pas encore "libres" (ils auraient dû l'être dès le deuxième jour après la release) car certaines circonstances les empêchaient de lier leur compte GW 1 à leur compte GW 2, donc d'accéder à leurs anciens pseudos.

----------


## Zepolak

Ce qui me fait dire "respect" parce que ça veut aussi dire que si j'avais eu un souci à linker mes deux comptes, ce que j'ai longtemps crains, mes noms de perso auraient été réservés pour ma pomme.
Et ça, c'est sûr qu'a posteriori, ça change pas ma vie, mais ça fait quand même plaisir à lire !

----------


## Diwydiant

Messieurs, je ne suis pas sûr d'être sur le bon message, mais je me moque, je suis un rebelle, moi...

 :B): 

Bref, tout ça pour dire que je recherche un MMO regroupant mes attentes qualitatives.

Je m'explique :

J'ai pas mal joué à WoW et à SW:tOR, mais je recherche un MMO qui serait à la fois beau (comme SW:tOR), convivial / peuplé (comme WoW), amusant (comme WoW), prenant sans se taper dix pages de textes (comme SW:tOR) (et je m'arrête là pour les comparaisons).

Pourriez-vous me dire si GW2 reprend ses côtés / d'autres points forts, ou, en tout cas, s'il se montre assez attirant pour me donner envie de batifoler en sa compagnie ?

Merci d'avance, mes louloutes...

 ::):

----------


## Evene

Guild Wars 2, c'est pas vraiment la même ambiance ou le même style de jeu que WoW. Après ça dépend ce que tu aimes faire. L'aspect le plus intéressant dans GW2 c'est le PvP et surtout le WvW. Le PvE les joueurs le trouve bien ou à chier c'est selon, le contenu est pas encore hyper dense en PvE, mais l'event Halloween était super riche en contenu donc ça promet pour la suite. Et comme beaucoup te le diront, y a pas d'abonnement, donc au pire tu en as pour ton argent le temps de monter un perso 80 et quitte à y repasser après tous les quelques mois pour les majs de contenu.

----------


## Arkane Derian

> le contenu est pas encore hyper dense en PvE


Ca dépend de ce qu'on entend par contenu PvE. J'ai dépassé les 600h de jeu et je découvre encore des trucs tous les jours. On ne le répètera jamais assez, mais le PvE de Guild Wars 2 est très axé sur l'exploration et la découverte, si ce n'est pas votre truc et que vous préférez les raids, alors oui, le PvE de GW 2 est pauvre. 

Si par contre, comme moi, on aime fouiller partout pour découvrir les milliers de trucs planqués par les dévs, s'extasier sur les décors, essayer tous les évènements dynamiques (en écoutant et regardant ce que font les PnJ), qu'on s'intéresse au lore et qu'on reroll (et ça vaut le coup parce que chaque classe est différente), y a de quoi s'occuper pendant trèèèèès longtemps. Avec mon temps de jeu de taré j'ai terminé que 2 donjons (et encore juste le mode histoire) et je dois avoir terminé que la moitié des jumping puzzle. Et évidemment, comme la découverte a beaucoup d'importance, la durée du vie du jeu dépendra énormément du fait d'aller sur le net chercher directement les trucs ou de tout faire par toi-même. C'est une telle joie de tomber sur un jumping puzzle en explorant tout seul comme un grand, que je ne comprends même pas les gens qui cherchent les points d'entrée sur le net.

Donc si ton truc c'est le PvE opti, passe ton chemin, tu vas effectivement te faire rapidement chier. Si tu es plus explorateur dans l'âme, je pense que tu ne regrettera pas tes 40-50€

----------


## Say hello

> Tu pouvais déjà le faire.
> 
> Mais là tu peux.


Bien, tu as saisi toute ma perplexité.


 :tired:

----------


## SetaSensei

Pas mieux qu'Arkane.

Si ce n'est que je vais rajouter un peu sur le système de combat.

Tu le sais sûrement, il n'y a pas de classes de heal ou de tank (même si on lit de temps en temps le contraire en jeu).
Du coup tu dois te gérer presque tout seul comme un grand avec tes esquives ou tes petits heals (qui parfois sont frustrants tellement ils sont faibles).

C'est pas non plus hardcore, mais ça n'a rien à voir avec les systèmes des MMOs que tu as cités.

Et oui, le PvE est viable. Je fais quasi que ça depuis la release et j'ai pas du tout fait le tour du monde.
Mais j'ai le même style de jeu qu'Arkane aussi. Les raids c'est plus ma came. Déjà que j'ai du mal à enchaîner 3 chemins de donjon alors 15 boss à 25, j'en parle pas.

----------


## Diwydiant

Ce qui me plait le plus, c'est, comme Arkane, explorer, parcourir de zones à l'identité marquée. Passer des Paluns à la Marche de l'Ouest, puis visiter le Cratère d'Un Goro m'a parlé le plus, dans WoW, alors que dans SWtOR je n'ai pas retrouvé ce côté frappant des paysages. Sachant qu'en plus, quelle que soit notre race / classe, chaque planète devenait un passage obligé, alors que dans WoW on avait le choix entre deux voire trois zones pour progresser...

Le PvP n'est pas ma priorité, je suis plus un partisan du PvE qui aime faire ses quêtes tranquille, fouiller le fond des bois, explorer les lacs...

 ::): 

Oh, questions subsidiaires : y-a-t-il des capitales ou autres points de ralliement entre joueurs ? Et comment sont fournies les quêtes ? Textes à lire, ou doublées ?

----------


## purEcontact

Je porte pas de jugement, j'aime les 2 mais :

Le PvE :
15 histoires personnelles (3 par race me semble)
30 régions 
32 instances réparties dans 8 donjons
40 puzzle jumps

Le 3W :
4 régions (dont 1 dupliqué à l'identique 2 fois)
4 jumping puzzle (dont 1 dupliqué à l'identique 2 fois)





> Messieurs, je ne suis pas sûr d'être sur le bon message, mais je me moque, je suis un rebelle, moi...
> 
> 
> 
> Bref, tout ça pour dire que je recherche un MMO regroupant mes attentes qualitatives.
> 
> Je m'explique :
> 
> J'ai pas mal joué à WoW et à SW:tOR, mais je recherche un MMO qui serait à la fois beau (comme SW:tOR), convivial / peuplé (comme WoW), amusant (comme WoW), prenant sans se taper dix pages de textes (comme SW:tOR) (et je m'arrête là pour les comparaisons).
> ...


J'ai jouer aux 2 donc mon avis peut surement t'aider

*- Beau :* Guild wars 2 l'est.
Si tu fais tourner le jeu à fond (il faut quand même une bonne machine pour que ce soit à fond et fluide), il est même très beau.
Je t'invite à jeter un oeil au topic des screens pour plus de détails mais histoire de te faire une idée du jeu :

c'est l'une des premières choses que tu vois en arrivant dans le jeu en tant qu'humain et c'est loin d'être la chose la plus belle (note spéciale pour l'oasis dans le champ de gendara).

En gros, imagine toi la qualité du design de SWTOR mais avec un moteur digne de 2012.

*- Convivial / peuplé* : GW2 est peuplé, convivial c'est de toi que ça dépend.
Avec les canards, on fait des instances, du 3W, du farm et du leveling et le chan guilde est assez animé.
En gros, je vais dire oui pour les 2 si tu sais avec qui jouer  :;): 

*- Amusant :* ça dépend entièrement de toi.
Il y a beaucoup de choses différentes à faire dans GW2 : du PvE (plus varié que WoW), du PvP (moins varié que WoW) et du RvR (qui n'existe pas dans WoW).
En plus, le système de compétences est très différent et ça peut rebuter (même si le système de combat est le même).
Précision au niveau des donjons : tu peux les faire avec 4 joueurs de n'importe quelle classe donc tu n'es pas obligé d'attendre l'éternel tank / heal.

*- Prenant :* moins que Swtor.
Il y a 15 histoires personnelles qui se rejoignent assez rapidement.
Dans SWTOR l'histoire était très prenante, au détriment du jeu en communauté (selon moi), du coup on se retrouvait à pex jusqu'au level max en jouant presque tout seul.
Dans GW2, l'histoire est là pour appuyer ta progression pendant ta phase de leveling, elle te permet de comprendre pourquoi tu vas dans telle ou telle région.

Je rajoute quelques points :

*- Au niveau de la musique*
Certains canards l'adore, personnellement, je la trouve mal mixé.
Edit : Je compare surtout à WoW. J'ai pas retrouvé la claque sonore que j'ai eu en entrant pour la première fois dans Stormwind (hurlevent, merci la traduction pourrave de BC) en entrant dans divinty's reach.

Certains morceaux comme le thème d'halloween sont fabuleux :



Mais je trouve d'autres beaucoup plus plat :



Note au passage : j'ai l'impression que le mastering n'est pas le même in game que sur youtube.

*- Au niveau de la durée de vie :*
J'en suis à 505h de jeu.
Je suis pas le genre de mec collectionneur, j'ai dû explorer 30% de la carte avec mon personnage principal et j'ai monter aucun artisanat à plus de 350 (sur 400).
Donc en gros, j'ai pas "terminé" le jeu mais je trouve qu'au bout de 300 heures avec un même personnage, je commence à tourner en rond.
Seulement, la grande force de Guild Wars 2 c'est que chaque profession (classe) est vraiment unique. Il y a 8 classes et donc autant de façons différentes d'appréhender le jeu (je te laisse faire le calcul déjà là dessus 300 x 8 :D).
De plus, je pense qu'on peut compter sur des mises à jour régulières (là, il y en a eu une pour l'event d'halloween, une pour le 15 novembre et une prochaine est prévue pour décembre).
Je rappel quand même que le jeu ne demande pas d'abonnement.

----------


## Thorkel

> Ca dépend de ce qu'on entend par contenu PvE. J'ai dépassé les 600h de jeu et je découvre encore des trucs tous les jours. On ne le répètera jamais assez, mais le PvE de Guild Wars 2 est très axé sur l'exploration et la découverte, si ce n'est pas votre truc et que vous préférez les raids, alors oui, le PvE de GW 2 est pauvre. 
> 
> Si par contre, comme moi, on aime fouiller partout pour découvrir les milliers de trucs planqués par les dévs, s'extasier sur les décors, essayer tous les évènements dynamiques (en écoutant et regardant ce que font les PnJ), qu'on s'intéresse au lore et qu'on reroll (et ça vaut le coup parce que chaque classe est différente), y a de quoi s'occuper pendant trèèèèès longtemps. Avec mon temps de jeu de taré j'ai terminé que 2 donjons (et encore juste le mode histoire) et je dois avoir terminé que la moitié des jumping puzzle. Et évidemment, comme la découverte a beaucoup d'importance, la durée du vie du jeu dépendra énormément du fait d'aller sur le net chercher directement les trucs ou de tout faire par toi-même. C'est une telle joie de tomber sur un jumping puzzle en explorant tout seul comme un grand, que je ne comprends même pas les gens qui cherchent les points d'entrée sur le net.
> 
> Donc si ton truc c'est le PvE opti, passe ton chemin, tu vas effectivement te faire rapidement chier. Si tu es plus explorateur dans l'âme, je pense que tu ne regrettera pas tes 40-50€


Ca fait plaisir de voir que certains prennent le PVE pour ce qu'il est sensé être dans GW2! j'aime beaucoup le concept des 600 heures de jeu avec 2 donjons :;): 
Perso j'ai mon premier lvl 80 avec 50% d'explo seulement, tellement l'xp monte vite quand on prend le temps de tout faire, fouiller et regarder!

Et faut avouer que certains jumping sont introuvables si on a pas de beaux restes de "léchage de mur" de GW1.

----------


## Diwydiant

Merci infiniment, mes amis, pour toutes ces précisions...

 ::lol:: 

Pouvoir explorer, rencontrer des gens agréables et tailler le bout de gras dans la bonne humeur avant de repartir explorer le monde me plait infiniment. Et je pense pouvoir retrouver ceci dans GW...

Merci purEcontact (et les autres).
 :;):

----------


## Alchimist

> Oh, questions subsidiaires : y-a-t-il des capitales ou autres points de ralliement entre joueurs ? Et comment sont fournies les quêtes ? Textes à lire, ou doublées ?


Les capitales les plus populaires, et donc les plus propices pour se « grouper » avec des joueurs sympas, sont l’Arche du Lion et le Promontoire Divin. Après il existe des petits villages, forts, gites où pas mal de joueurs se rassemblent pour trouver un groupe ou poser des questions, mais ces lieux se trouvent davantage dans les zones bas-level.
Les quêtes sont représentées par un cœur sur la carte, tu n’as pas besoin de parler au pnj pour pouvoir la réaliser, se dernier servant uniquement à approfondir le lore et le rôle play. 
Pour les textes, tu as une sorte de boite au lettre, que tu peux ouvrir n’importe où, elle contient les messages de fin de cœur (le plus souvent inintéressant à lire, mais certains, on va dire 10%, sont assez cocasses), les messages importants de ta quête personnelle et les emplacements de donjon.

Moi aussi je suis un joueur qui adore l’exploration et le rôle play, et je dois bien avouer que je prends mon pied sur Guild Wars 2. Le RvR j’y touche uniquement pendant les grandes soirées CPC, et le sPvP de temps en temps, quand je me lasse des deux autres ; puisqu’il faut bien l’avouer, il manque cruellement de contenu à l’heure actuelle.

----------


## Diwydiant

Et uid des chemins de progressions selon les rerolls ? Est-on obligé de passer par les même zones quel que soit le personnage que l'on monte ?

----------


## purEcontact

> Oh, questions subsidiaires : y-a-t-il des capitales ou autres points de ralliement entre joueurs ? Et comment sont fournies les quêtes ? Textes à lire, ou doublées ?


Au niveau des capitales, c'est comme dans WoW post BC : tu as une capitale par race et une capitale commune.
La plupart du temps, les joueurs se réunissent à l'arche du lion (hub) pour faire leurs affaires et participer aux events.

Les quêtes sont des zones sur la map où il faut remplir des objectifs.
Alors écris comme ça, ça parait "vide", on a l'impression de faire un farm pourrave  ::P: .
Mais je te rassure, c'est pas du tout le cas, je m'explique :

Tu as 2 types de quêtes : 
- les "coeurs" qui sont des quêtes "standards" avec des objectifs qui sont toujours les mêmes, quelque soit l'heure du jour ou de la nuit.
Tu fais l'un des actions qu'on te demande tout en restant dans la zone et en le terminant, tu récupères xp, karma* et argent.
Si tu en as l'envie, tu peux dépenser ton karma auprès du pnj qui s'occupe de la zone de quête
Précision au passage, ces "coeurs" peuvent être "rempli" de plusieurs façons différentes (ramener un objet / tuer des ennemis / parler à des pnjs / etc... comptes environs 3 actions possibles par coeur).

*karma = monnaie ne pouvant être échangée et permettant l'achat d'objet lié au personnage.

- les "évènements dynamiques" sont des quêtes qui n'apparaissent que sous certaines conditions, de manière éphémère et cyclique.
Par exemple, un évènement se déclenche : les bandits veulent saboter un réservoir d'eau.
Si tu les repousses, un autre évènement se déclenche : il faut réparer les dégâts qu'ils ont causés en protégeant les ingénieurs.
Si tu échoues, un autre évènement arrive : il faut tuer les monstres représentant la pollution du réservoir (je grossis le trait) pour récupérer des échantillons et les analyser afin de faire un anti-poison.

Au niveau du doublage des quêtes :
Il n'en existe que pour les évènements importants : l'histoire perso et les donjons.

---------- Post added at 18h25 ---------- Previous post was at 18h23 ----------




> Et uid des chemins de progressions selon les rerolls ? Est-on obligé de passer par les même zones quel que soit le personnage que l'on monte ?


Là dessus, GW2 rejoinds WoW, tu as plusieurs zones pour les bas niveau et plus tu augmentes, moins il y a de zones.
En sachant tout de même que le minimum est de 3 zones par tranche de level.

----------


## Diwydiant

:Bave: 

Vous m'avez convaincu, mes canards, dès que je peux, je prend une boite de ce jeu...

 ::lol:: 


purEcontact, merci infiniment...

 ::):

----------


## Maximelene

Et si je peux me permettre un peu de pub, si jamais tu veux des infos généralistes sur le jeu, n'hésite pas à cliquer  :;):

----------


## Vaaahn

/modobell

C'est spam pur et simple môssieur  ::trollface::

----------


## Maderone

Photo publié par Anet : http://www.flickr.com/photos/arenanet/8148334432

----------


## Maximelene

C'est pas malin de nous filer la moitié de l'affiche alors que en jeu elle est entière et déjà traduite  ::ninja:: 

Source

----------


## Maderone

hahaha

----------


## SetaSensei

Pour la postérité : 



> Note de service : Panda est un boulet, ne groupez pas avec lui.
> 
> Il vient de nous reset le chemin 2 d'Ascalon, sur lequel on galérait déjà comme des idiots, parce qu'il voulait changer de perso et qu'il avait oublié que c'est lui qui avait lancé l'instance.

----------


## olih

> Pour la postérité :


J'approuve ce message.  :tired: 

Et du coup, j'ai pas fait Arah  :Emo: .
Un jour.
Un jour oui.

----------


## Snydlock

> 15 histoires personnelles (3 par race me semble)


C'est bien plus que ça.
C'est 2x3 par races, plus les histoires des 3 Ordres et plus les 3 choix de races mineures à aider. En sachant les races qu'on peut aider dépendent de notre race.
Et y'a les choix mineurs de temps en temps. Je vois laisse faire le calcul.
D'ailleurs, au niveau de l'histoire perso, ils auraient mieux fait de préférer la qualité à la quantité.

----------


## Korbeil

> J'approuve ce message. 
> 
> Et du coup, j'ai pas fait Arah .
> Un jour.
> Un jour oui.


Je vous merde, j'ai pas fait exprès  ::(:

----------


## hitodama

Manquerait plus que ça.

----------


## Zepolak

> Je vous merde, j'ai pas fait exprès


J'imagine le mumble après ta boulette  :^_^:

----------


## Maderone

> J'approuve ce message. 
> 
> Et du coup, j'ai pas fait Arah .
> Un jour.
> Un jour oui.


Bonne chance parce que le chemin 1 est une véritable horreur.




> J'imagine le mumble après ta boulette


T'imagine même pas ce que j'avais en tête  :tired:

----------


## Diwydiant

Bon, lundi aprèm, je passe à la caisse...

Donc, dois-je ajouter [CPC] avant / après mon pseudo ? Comment joindre les Insert Coinz ? Suis-je lourd ?

----------


## Zepolak

> Bon, lundi aprèm, je passe à la caisse...
> 
> Donc, dois-je ajouter [CPC] avant / après mon pseudo ? Comment joindre les Insert Coinz ? Suis-je lourd ?


Non, pas de tag dans ton pseudo. De toute façon, je pense que les [] seraient pas acceptés.

Pour rejoindre la guilde, normalement, c'était lecture de la première page qu'on disait, mais en fait, je trouve plus les infos en première page  ::o: 

Je sais même plus où est la liste des animateurs ! Donc voilà. Faut contacter Kayato. Oui voilà.

----------


## Arkane Derian

Tout ce qui concerne la guilde CPC se trouve dans le sujet dédié

----------


## Maximelene

J'ai besoin de savoir *là tout de suite* combien de points d'influence on a en stock pour la guilde. C'est pour humilier les IRW ! Merci  ::):

----------


## Zepolak

> J'ai besoin de savoir *là tout de suite* combien de points d'influence on a en stock pour la guilde. C'est pour humilier les IRW ! Merci


337 000. Mais on était passé à 550 000. Juste que là, on dépense pas mal en 3W ces derniers temps.

----------


## Maximelene

Je viens de dégoûter les IRW. Merci  ::):

----------


## Zepolak

> Je viens de dégoûter les IRW. Merci


Sachant qu'ils sont quand même sur notre serveur, et que dis-je, dans la conféd, j'aimerais savoir dans quel contexte a eu lieu la discussion !

Mais attends, t'as pas à la PGW toi !?

----------


## Shurin

> Bon, lundi aprèm, je passe à la caisse...
> 
> Donc, dois-je ajouter [CPC] avant / après mon pseudo ? Comment joindre les Insert Coinz ? Suis-je lourd ?


 Par contre tu ne dois pas choisir la race Asura pour rejoindre le clan.
C'est un choix de la guilde, c'est comme ça et c'est pas négociable.


Allez tous mourir les gnomes!

----------


## Charmide

Et si jamais t'en vois dans la guilde, c'est qu'ils ont choisi le forfait Asura. Ça consiste à donner 1po par semaine et par reroll à la banque de guilde pour avoir le droit de jouer ces mochetés. 
Contactez moi pour plus d'information.

Bienvenue parmi nous sinon  ::lol::

----------


## Ptit gras

Vous allez prendre un coup de bâton asura entre les omoplates en 3w vous ferez moins les malins. Ensuite je vous lesterai de votre fortune et danserai sur vos cadavres.

----------


## Maderone

> Donc voilà. Faut contacter Kayato. Oui voilà.


Ou Zepolak  ::trollface::

----------


## Shurin

En ce moment Zepo contemple les zones humaines sous le clair de lune. Ne le dérangez pas, il se repose d'une semaine de RvR chargée.

----------


## Diwydiant

> Par contre tu ne dois pas choisir la race Asura pour rejoindre le clan.
> C'est un choix de la guilde, c'est comme ça et c'est pas négociable.
> 
> 
> Allez tous mourir les gnomes!





> Et si jamais t'en vois dans la guilde, c'est qu'ils ont choisi le forfait Asura. Ça consiste à donner 1po par semaine et par reroll à la banque de guilde pour avoir le droit de jouer ces mochetés. 
> Contactez moi pour plus d'information.
> 
> Bienvenue parmi nous sinon


Moi qui voulait faire un Asura, justement...
 :tired: 

Sinon, je pense que je vais commencer par un Humain Guerrier, puis, une fois les mécaniques de jeu assimilées, me lancer avec un Asura Ingé, un Norm Elementaliste ou un Charr Rôdeur...
 :Bave:

----------


## Zepolak

> En ce moment Zepo contemple les zones humaines sous le clair de lune. Ne le dérangez pas, il se repose d'une semaine de RvR chargée.


Tss tss tss, c'te balance. 
Mais ouais. On est chez CPC bordayl, tain ça fait 2 mois que certains ne jouent presque que à GW2  ::o:  
(Et quand je joue pas GW2, j'écris GW2, même au taf')
J'ai fait un peu de Crusader King II hier, j'ai trouvé ça vraiment chouette, ça m'a bien changé.
On va au devant d'une semaine difficile en 3W cette semaine, tenir la D1 voire la seconde place, ça va être très tendu !

Edit : pour commencer le jeu, Guerrier, c'est très bien en effet. Par contre, tu risques de prendre de mauvaises habitudes parce que comme tu ne seras pas en carton, tu ne seras pas obligé d'esquiver partout tout le temps.

----------


## olih

> Moi qui voulait faire un Asura, justement...
> 
> 
> Sinon, je pense que je vais commencer par un Humain Guerrier, puis, une fois les mécaniques de jeu assimilées, me lancer avec un Asura Ingé, un Norm Elementaliste ou un Charr Rôdeur...


Le truc le plus difficile pour un asura, c'est de faire un perso qui ne soit pas moche (valable aussi pour les humains qui sont vraiment trop générique).
Et pour ça, seule solution, faire qu'il/elle ressemble à une peluche  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Diwydiant

> Le truc le plus difficile pour un asura, c'est de faire un perso qui ne soit pas moche (valable aussi pour les humains qui sont vraiment trop générique).
> Et pour ça, seule solution, faire qu'il/elle ressemble à une peluche .


Mais j'en ferai une peluche psychopathe :



 :B):

----------


## Amoilesmobs

::ninja:: 




> Mais ouais. On est chez CPC bordayl, tain ça fait 2 mois que certains ne jouent presque que à GW2


J'ai Dishonored et Borderlands 2 à finir. Je n'y arrive pas. 
Bon après quand le lance Dishonored c'est pour en ressortir plusieurs heures après tout de même.  ::): 
Mais bon oui, GW2 c'est de la drogue, dure.  ::O:

----------


## Snydlock

> Mais ouais. On est chez CPC bordayl, tain ça fait 2 mois que certains ne jouent presque que à GW2


Toutafé.
Perso, j'étais près à passer à autre chose, temporairement, quand ils ont annoncé une grosse MAJ. Fuck.  ::(:

----------


## Nessou

Il y a d'autres jeux qui sont sortis ?  :tired:

----------


## Mordenkainen

Quelqu'un a un bon plan pour une version démat' de GW2? je n'ai pas trouvé en dessous de 37 euros.

----------


## Aghora

> Quelqu'un a un bon plan pour une version démat' de GW2? je n'ai pas trouvé en dessous de 37 euros.


Tu l'as pas déjà ?

----------


## Mordenkainen

> Tu l'as pas déjà ?


C'est pas pour moi mais c'est moi qui paye  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Anita Spade

> On va au devant d'une semaine difficile en 3W cette semaine, tenir la D1 voire la seconde place, ça va être très tendu !


Moi je trouve qu'on s'en sort plutôt pas mal.

----------


## Shurin

Je regrette déjà d'avoir choisi un humain pour mon reroll gardien, c'est quoi cette voix horrible?!
Je vais quand même pas refaire un Norn...






> Moi je trouve qu'on s'en sort plutôt pas mal.
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/56b...e70c5de9cf.jpg


Ahahahah, bien tenté.

----------


## Ptit gras

La semaine prochaine ça devrait ressembler exactement à ça  ::P:

----------


## Forza Limouzi

Dimanche 21h seulement deux canards en RvR, bon je sais je suis élémentaliste donc je roule sur tout sans l'aide de personne...  ::rolleyes::  mais bon l'écran d'un asura parait bien vide sans canards autour de soi. A noter que j'ai croisé peu de CDD aussi, à croire que tout le monde était à l'IRL.
Au final, je me demande si une bonne descente en D2 ne serait pas la meilleure chose pour remotiver un peu de monde!

----------


## Maderone

Je redonne le lien que j'ai donné en canal guilde tout à l'heure: 

http://tinyurl.com/9rf96wn

Ce sont quelques infos sur la prochaine maj qui arrive et la nouvelle map.

----------


## Forza Limouzi

> Je redonne le lien que j'ai donné en canal guilde tout à l'heure: 
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/9rf96wn
> 
> Ce sont quelques infos sur la prochaine maj qui arrive et la nouvelle map.


Une sorte de rickroll avec gangnam style ... c'est nul.  :tired:

----------


## Maderone

Tu rigole ! J'adore :D

----------


## Korbeil

Maderone a un humour très limité  :tired:

----------


## Say hello

> Maderone est très limité


 :;):

----------


## Maderone

> Maderone a un humour très limité


Tu dis ça parce que tu préfère ta musique remplie de boobs !

----------


## Vroum

> Dimanche 21h seulement deux canards en RvR, bon je sais je suis élémentaliste donc je roule sur tout sans l'aide de personne...  mais bon l'écran d'un asura parait bien vide sans canards autour de soi. A noter que j'ai croisé peu de CDD aussi, à croire que tout le monde était à l'IRL.
> Au final, je me demande si une bonne descente en D2 ne serait pas la meilleure chose pour remotiver un peu de monde!
> 
> http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/528071gw004.jpg


in
Hier le RvR était injouable pour moi : problèmes de latence permanents, mini-freeze irréguliers et même un moment deux minutes de freeze où seul le chat de guilde bougeait avant d'avoir un condensé de ces deux minutes en 10s.
Et il me semble qu'on est plusieurs dans ce cas là.

----------


## Korbeil

> Tu dis ça parce que tu préfère ta musique remplie de boobs !


Jaloux

----------


## meiKo

> Dimanche 21h seulement deux canards en RvR, bon je sais je suis élémentaliste donc je roule sur tout sans l'aide de personne...  mais bon l'écran d'un asura parait bien vide sans canards autour de soi. A noter que j'ai croisé peu de CDD aussi, à croire que tout le monde était à l'IRL.
> Au final, je me demande si une bonne descente en D2 ne serait pas la meilleure chose pour remotiver un peu de monde!
> 
> http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/528071gw004.jpg


Je suis parti à 21h30 en plus  ::):  mais bon j'y étais depuis 17h-18h et on a du être 5-6 CPC max en même temps durant mon temps de jeu.

@Vroum
J'avoue il y avait de grosses latences au niveau du chat mais ca s'est calmé vers les 20h

----------


## SetaSensei

> Dimanche 21h seulement deux canards en RvR, bon je sais je suis élémentaliste donc je roule sur tout sans l'aide de personne...  mais bon l'écran d'un asura parait bien vide sans canards autour de soi. A noter que j'ai croisé peu de CDD aussi, à croire que tout le monde était à l'IRL.
> Au final, je me demande si une bonne descente en D2 ne serait pas la meilleure chose pour remotiver un peu de monde!
> 
> http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/528071gw004.jpg


J'ai très peu fait de RvR depuis la release (pve boy inside) mais je suis attentif à ce qu'il s'y passe.
Et je pense très sincèrement qu'il faut que VS passe en D2.
Il y a eu bien trop de pression sur les joueurs qui ont tenté coûte que coûte de rester #1 à la fin de la semaine dernière. C'était visiblement très éprouvant. La majorité s'est sûrement octroyé une semaine au moins de pause histoire de se remettre.

Si VS passe en D2, les matchs seront moins intenses. Déjà parce que les serveurs en face seront moins affamés, ensuite parce que le serveur ne sera plus celui "à abattre".
C'est ce dernier point qui a coûté cher aux joueurs. Le peu que j'ai passé en 3W avec les canards, beaucoup se questionnaient sur les tactiques adverses : Pourquoi ils attaquent notre base alors que celles d'en face sont totalement désertes ? Justement, parce que VS est premier.

----------


## Zepolak

Passer deuxième et passer en D2, c'est strictement différent.

Déjà, en D2, si jamais on y tombe, on sera aussi le serveur à abattre - j'espère que ça clarifie que l'argumentation de Seta me semble du perdant-perdant.

Par contre, le fait de s'être reposé des efforts qu'on a fourni pour la victoire de la semaine dernière, c'est parfaitement normal. Sans même parler de la trentaine de gens à la PGW qui ne pouvaient naturellement pas jouer.

Pour la première fois depuis le lancement du jeu, Place de Vizunah se trouve dans une situation où elle est certaine de ne pas finir à la première place à la fin de la semaine. Ben. Ben ouais, ok, ce n'est pas un drame ! Y a encore une seconde place à aller chercher bon sang !

Et sans vouloir faire l'alarmiste, y a un paquet de joueurs qui ne se satisferont pas de la D2, que ce soit chez CPC ou chez GC. Enfin, qu'est-ce qui est plus glorieux ? Se maintenir coûte que coûte en D1, avec les genoux, avec les coudes, avec les dents, avec les ongles ou descendre pépère pour remonter pépère !?

Se maintenir, on peut le faire, on doit le faire ! C'est la seule façon de revenir number one !

----------


## Charmide

Ah les messages à caractère informatif..  ::wub:: 

Je dois dire que la situation actuelle me rappelle plus celui-ci:




 ::ninja::

----------


## purEcontact

T'es pas sérieux là seta !?
Le RvR chez CPC c'est du serious business, on a des sponsors qui p... oh, wait ?

Quand on parle de RvR, j'ai l'impression de voir une team de serious gaming qui veut absolument rester premier pour maintenir un contrat avec un sponsor : c'est le cas ?

Nan parce que si c'est le cas, je veux bien jouer 20h par jour.  ::trollface::

----------


## Zepolak

Ouais mais c'est Caf qui gardent tout, surtout les putes et la coke  ::'(:

----------


## Caf

> Ouais mais c'est Caf qui gardent tout, surtout les putes et la coke


J’ai rembarré purE, il voulait injustement profiter des fruits de notre labeur, l’enfoiré.  ::trollface::

----------


## Charmide

À noter que Caf a un contrat de sponsoring individuel avec un fabriquant de tapis  ::trollface::

----------


## Diwydiant

Allez, 30% de mise à jour...








Demain, je prédis l'arrivée de *Diwy*, *Diwyrr*, *Diwyzz* et *Diwydiant*, respectivement* Guerrier Norn*, *Rôdeur Charr*, *Elémentaliste Asura* et *Ingénieur Humain*...

 :B):

----------


## Ptit gras

> *Elémentaliste Asura*


 :haha:  victime

----------


## Korbeil

Asura > *

Un jour nous dominerons le monde ! Mais pas demain, demain on règle le téléporteur interdimensionnel ...

----------


## Maderone

> Allez, 30% de mise à jour...
> 
> 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/c653...93a8f799dd.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Demain, je prédis l'arrivée de *Diwy*, *Diwyrr*, *Diwyzz* et *Diwydiant*, respectivement* Guerrier Norn*, *Rôdeur Charr*, *Elémentaliste Asura* et *Ingénieur Humain*...


Si tu es un tant soit peu intéressé par les armures, ne fait pas Asura. C'est très gratifiant pour les autres classes de porter des vêtements que l'on a mis longtemps à acquérir et qui sont beau. Mais avec les Asuras, les armures sont minuscules, t'y vois rien. 
Par contre si tu t'en fous, je te conseillerai de ne pas faire un Asura quand même. Parce que ce sont des petites crottes prétentieuses aussi flippantes que des chatons.

----------


## Zepolak

Bon, il me reste bien 3 slots libres pour réserver des pseudos...  ::trollface::

----------


## Ashlook

Dites, pas trouveay de topic PVE, y'a des world boss et/ou des nommés dans le jeu ?

----------


## olih

> Dites, pas trouveay de topic PVE, y'a des world boss et/ou des nommés dans le jeu ?


Oui.
Il y en a un qui pop dans le marais de la zone 1-15 humaine par exemple. Il y en a un aussi dans la zone norn 1-15 si je ne me trompe pas (shaman) ainsi que dans une des zones de début asura (dans la centrale).

Il y a aussi des dragons :
1 dans la zone 55-65 (luminule ou un truc comme ça)
1 dans la zone 70-80 tout au nord
1 dans la zone charr 55+

Puis tu as les libérations de temple dans les zones d'Orr.


Et j'ai du en louper pas mal...
En fait regarde dans les succès à la catégorie Boss.

----------


## Ashlook

Ok, je regarderai ca quand je pourrai =). Comme ja je pourrai organiser des sorties world boss / découverte de nommés comme sur WAR  ::): .

----------


## Maderone

Des worlds boss, oui bien sûr qu'il y en a. Tu veux savoir quoi exactement ?
Des "nommés" je sais pas ce que c'est  :^_^:

----------


## Ashlook

Les nommés c'est un peu comme les world boss, c'est des mobs un peu plus fort que les autres avec un nom spécial (d'où le "nommé") qui peuvent être caché mais qui ne loot pas forcement de truc de ouf de la mort, c'est des mobs à tuer pour le fun comme sur WAR ou DAoC.
En fait je voulais juste savoir si il y en avait, j'ai pas accès aux autres site du "boulot"  ::): .

----------


## SetaSensei

> Des worlds boss, oui bien sûr qu'il y en a. Tu veux savoir quoi exactement ?
> Des "nommés" je sais pas ce que c'est


Nommés ~les golds en PvE.
Les World Bosses t'en a un paquet si on prend en compte les "violets" de fin d'events comme à Orr.
Sinon tu en a 3 si on ne compte que les dragons.

----------


## olih

Pour moi les world boss, ce sont ceux pour lesquels il y a un beau coffre 

Spoiler Alert! 


rempli bien sur de merde

 à la fin.
Les nommés, oui, ça pourrait être les champions avec en général un petit coffre à coté 

Spoiler Alert! 


toujours rempli de merde

.

----------


## PurpleSkunk

Tiens Ashlook y'a ça si tu veux aller tâter du dragon : http://guildwarstemple.com/dragontimer/vizunah-square/

----------


## Maxou Chacha

Bonjour,

Ayant perdu tout contact avec le monde virtuel durant 1 mois suite à un déménagement (et quelques soucis de freebox), je souhaite aujourd'hui suivre une cure de réinsertion dans le doux monde de Guild Wars 2.

Je sollicite votre aide pour que cette épreuve se fasse en douceur.

Mon isolement forcé au sein du monde réel m'ont permis de développer quelques qualités intéressantes et que je suis disposé à mettre au service de ma future guilde : sens aigu du relationnel et altruisme, perfectionnement de la grammaire et abandon du vocabulaire kikoolol au profit d'un langage et d'un vocabulaire "capellistes" irréprochables.

En revanche, je suis encore débutant dans l'univers des MMO, et c'est pourquoi j'espère que vous consentirez à m'accepter parmi vous. J'espère avoir choisi le bon forum pour effectuer ma demande.

En attendant votre réponse, je vous souhaite une excellente journée.

Bon jeu et à bientôt !

Maxou

----------


## Gwenn

Alors y'a un problème, si t'as un sens aigu du relationnel ça va pas bien se passer, chez CPC le relationnel c'est grave pour tout le monde ...

----------


## Maxou Chacha

Oups, moi qui pensait être entre gens de bonne famille...

----------


## Zepolak

> Oups, moi qui pensait être entre gens de bonne famille...


Ah oui, ils sont de bonne famille. Enfin, ça dépend de quelle famille tu parles...  ::trollface::

----------


## Arkane Derian

> Ah oui, ils sont de bonne famille. Enfin, ça dépend de quelle famille tu parles...







> En revanche, je suis encore débutant dans l'univers des MMO, et c'est pourquoi j'espère que vous consentirez à m'accepter parmi vous. J'espère avoir choisi le bon forum pour effectuer ma demande.


Pour tout ce qui concerne la guilde, tu as un post dédié. Après n'hésites pas à me rajouter en ami IG (mon pseudo est le même qu'ici), je ne fais pas parti de la guilde CPC mais je suis toujours dispo pour un canard qui a besoin d'aide et/ou de compagnie.

----------


## Amoilesmobs

@Maxou Chacha : C'est par ici que ça se passe. 

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/72...=1#post5953120

Tu peux mp un animateur mais les recrutements sont, aux dernières nouvelles, fermés. A moins que la dite page ne soit pas à jour.

----------


## PurpleSkunk

En réalité ils sont ouverts uniquement aux "canards" de longue date (pour résumer, même si la notion de "longue date" est très relative).

Cela dit un ménage de la guilde arrive très bientôt (je suis en train de réfléchir à l'organisation) donc ils pourraient réouvrir prochainement.

----------


## Maxou Chacha

@Arkane Derian : Merci, je savais bien que je pouvais compter sur certaines âmes charitables.

@PurpleSkunk : Dans ce cas je prends mon mal en patience et je vais me tenir informer.

En attendant, merci à vous pour vos réponses. A bientôt dans le jeu !

----------


## Charmide

Attention, attention, j'importe une bataille de pavés depuis un autre topic. 

Le sujet est le suivant: quelle importance a prit le W3 dans GW2 tel qu'il est actuellement? 
Vous avez 2h. 




> Le raisonnement ne tient pas.
> Je ne joue que rarement en 3W, pourtant j'en parle et je fais donc vivre le topic.
> De plus, si tu retires les threads de wanking ou de whine sur les différents forums, tu verras qu'il n'y a pas tant de sujet que ça.
> Le PvE est moins frustrant que le PvP dans le sens où si on meurt, c'est dans 90% des cas notre faute et comme on a une machine en face, on le vis plutôt bien .
> Dans le PvP, on veut être le meilleur, donc si on se fait battre par un autre humain, c'est forcément parce que ça classe est cheaté ou qu'il hack ou qu'il joue pas fair play ou [insère une raison de mauvaise foi].
> 
> On a beaucoup parlé d'halloween jusqu'à la fin de la semaine dernière et pourtant, ce n'est pas du RvR.


Reste que c'est bien la trajectoire globale suivie par le jeu:

Avant la sortie, on parlait beaucoup du PvE. A l'instar de Rift, la grande feature qui faisait parler la presse et les gens qui le suivaient, c'était le dynamisme du PvE. Y'avait bien les vieux cons 
<attention, cette partie est attaquable parce qu'elle utilise du "moi" et du "je" et n'a pas vocation à être dans un argument en soi, uniquement une illustration agréable> Même moi, je comptais faire de l'explo, que j'avais beaucoup appréciée sur le 1, découvrir les zones, tout ça aidé par le dynamisme des events et l'impression de pas être porté par les quêtes qui me lassent très vite. J'ai joué à tous les MMO sortis depuis DAOC et pourtant j'ai jamais atteint le level max. Finalement, j'ai fait le 50 (où je me serais lassé) -> 80 uniquement en W3</>

Depuis, j'entends beaucoup de gens dire que les events dynamiques, c'est pas si top. "Ahlala j'en ai marre de faire des coeurs". Les donjons, on s'en plaint pas, mais les avis sont mitigés: particulièrement bien réussis ou pas? 
La course au stuff et le endgame classicos, y'en a pas. 
Le sPvP a ses adeptes mais buzz pas beaucoup. 

Le W3, par contre, si il n'est pas le coeur du jeu (RAPPEL: GW2 c'est un MMO hub) (d'ailleurs personne ne pense ça, à mon avis), ça remue quand même bien les foules, c'est fédérateur, ça provoque les passions.. 
[CPC] 'tait pas censé être une guilde W3, pourtant c'est quand même là où on regroupe le plus de gens, sur les forums ou en jeu. 

Alors bon, cette vision est peut-être influencée par ce que sont devenues mes habitudes de jeu, mais y'a rien dans les faits pour la contredire. 

Et encore heureux que beaucoup de gens aient parlé d'halloween. C'était un event, c'est quand même le principe  :;): 

EDIT: Ah ouais, qu'on confonde pas cette observation avec "le PVE c'est de la merde". Je me suis bien amusé sur toutes les facettes de GW2, même si il en reste que j'ai pas encore super explorée (les donjons et le sPvP par exemple).

----------


## purEcontact

> Non, faut arrêter avec ça. Le RvR était LA feature que *les joueurs adeptes de PvP de masse* attendaient depuis des années. Faudrait arrêter de mettre tout le monde dans le même panier, de prendre votre cas ou celle d'une communauté aux goûts assez proches, pour une généralité. Le RvR a été mis en avant parce qu'il était la grosse originalité de GW2, mais revenez un peu en arrière et vous verrez que l'engouement pour celui-ci, tout comme sa promotion, sont au même niveau que pour le PvE qui se veut bien plus original, ou le PvP compétitif.
> 
> Le RvR de GW2 n'est *pas* le centre du jeu. Il l'est peut-être pour vous, peut-être pour CPC, mais pas pour tout le monde.





> Heu... Quand tu te promène sur n'importe quel site parlant du jeu, c'est de loin la feature qui remporte le plus post après tu as peut-être raison. Enfin tu as raison que si la réalité des forums telle qu'elle se déroule actuellement sur le sous-forums CPC dédié à Guild Wars 2 ne représente pas la réalité. Mais bon les topics 3W sont, depuis prés de 3 semaines ceux qui sont les plus animés, tu ne peux pas le nier. Et c'est pareil sur tous les autres forums parlant de ce jeu.
> 
> Après, peut-être bien que la population adepte du PVP sont les plus enclines à s'exprimer sur les forums... C'est aussi possible.


Quitte à importer une conversation autant le faire bien.
Surtout que je poste une réponse.

----------


## Maximelene

Merde, j'ai répondu sur l'autre topic.

Putain de mondialisation, les importations ça fout toujours le bordel ! Faut encore que j'achète un convertisseur 120V / 220V ?




> Envoyé par Caf
> 
> 
> Heu... Quand tu te promène sur n'importe quel site parlant du jeu, c'est de loin la feature qui remporte le plus post après tu as peut-être raison. Enfin tu as raison que si la réalité des forums telle qu'elle se déroule actuellement sur le sous-forums CPC dédié à Guild Wars 2 ne représente pas la réalité. Mais bon les topics 3W sont, depuis prés de 3 semaines ceux qui sont les plus animés, tu ne peux pas le nier. Et c'est pareil sur tous les autres forums parlant de ce jeu.
> 
> Après, peut-être bien que la population adepte du PVP sont les plus enclines à s'exprimer sur les forums... C'est aussi possible.
> 
> 
> Effectivement, déjà, la population PvP est 100 fois plus "bavarde" que la population PvE. Au moindre petit soucis en RvR on verra des pages de drama, alors que pour déclencher un drama sur le PvE il faut vraiment, vraiment le faire.
> ...





> [CPC] 'tait pas censé être une guilde W3


Euh... ah bon ? Vu que les 3/4 des joueurs participant au forum étaient plus motivés par le WvW que par quoi que ce soit d'autre, j'ai toujours vu CPC comme une guilde 3W. Le fait qu'on rejoigne aussi une alliance 3W n'aide pas à croire le contraire.

----------


## Charmide

> Quitte à importer une conversation autant le faire bien.
> Surtout que je poste une réponse.


L'idée c'était que si tu voulais le reste, tu cliquais sur mon quote et tu remontais  :tired:  :tired:  :tired: 
Sinon, t'en aurais encore oublié.

J'aimerais bien avoir d'autres avis mine de rien.

---------- Post added at 16h39 ---------- Previous post was at 16h36 ----------




> Euh... ah bon ? Vu que les 3/4 des joueurs participant au forum étaient plus motivés par le WvW que par quoi que ce soit d'autre, j'ai toujours vu CPC comme une guilde 3W. Le fait qu'on rejoigne aussi une alliance 3W n'aide pas à croire le contraire.


Je pense que tu prends le truc à rebours. Ça a été crée uniquement pour regrouper les CPC sans coloration particulière, a priori. Avant la release et même pendant les beta, les gens étaient pas spécialement motivés par le RvR en particulier.
Enfin, c'est ce que je m'en rappelle. 

Et l'association à GC entraîne pas de changement de cap particulier je pense. C'est plus les gens qui veulent faire du RvR dans [CPC] qui sont rentrés dedans plus que [CPC], au final.

----------


## Maximelene

> Avant la release et même pendant les beta, les gens étaient pas spécialement motivés par le RvR en particulier.


Eh ben moi j'en ai des souvenirs totalement différents. Notamment de voir 90% de l'effectif d ela guilde en RvR pendant les betas.

----------


## Charmide

Ouais bon sur les beta c'est bien possible. J'ai fait que l'une des première pour me préserver (là c'était encore "toto découvre la zone 1-15 des Charr"). 
C'est surtout le différentiel attente VS réalité de l'intérêt que je voulais illustrer.

----------


## purEcontact

> Reste que c'est bien la trajectoire globale suivie par le jeu.


Suivie par la communauté adepte du RvR.
Anet n'a pas fait de gros changements sur le RvR depuis le début du jeu.
La seule modification importante c'est le retrait des orbes.
En PvE, il y a eu ajout de donjons (pendant un event, certes), de jumping puzzle et d'un mini jeu.




> Avant la sortie, on parlait beaucoup du PvE. A l'instar de Rift, la grande feature qui faisait parler la presse et les gens qui le suivaient, c'était le dynamisme du PvE.


Avant la sortie du jeu, on parlait non seulement d'évènements et de gameplay dynamique mais aussi et surtout de RvR (notamment pendant les bétas).




> Depuis, j'entends beaucoup de gens dire que *les events dynamiques*, c'est pas si top. "Ahlala *j'en ai marre de faire des coeurs*". Les donjons, on s'en plaint pas, mais les avis sont mitigés: particulièrement bien réussis ou pas?


Les coeurs ne sont pas des évènements dynamique mais des évènements statiques qui sont, comme tout élément de farm, aliénant lorsqu'on en fait à haute dose.
En revanche, les évènements dynamiques pop aléatoirement et il n'est pas rare de découvrir de nouvelles suites lorsqu'on loupe la première quête.
A contrario des coeurs, j'ai jamais entendu un "J'en ai marre de faire des events."




> Le W3, par contre, si il n'est pas le coeur du jeu (RAPPEL: GW2 c'est un MMO hub) (d'ailleurs personne ne pense ça, à mon avis), ça remue quand même bien les foules, c'est fédérateur, ça provoque les passions.. 
> [CPC] 'tait pas censé être une guilde W3, pourtant c'est quand même là où on regroupe le plus de gens, sur les forums ou en jeu.


Comme je l'ai fait remarqué, ça remue les forums parce que ça flatte l’ego quand on est premier et ça fait pleurer les joueurs quand ils perdent.
Ça n'a absolument rien à voir avec le principe même du RvR mais avec celui du PvP : on ne combat pas une machine donc on aura toujours une raison de se plaindre si on perd.
Concernant les CPC, depuis le début c'est une guilde très orientée 3W (sans parler d'être HC, hein).
Avant même la sortie du jeu, on passait nos week end beta à farmer le RvR et l'alliance GC était déjà construite.

---------- Post added at 16h54 ---------- Previous post was at 16h50 ----------




> Ouais bon sur les beta c'est bien possible. J'ai fait que l'une des première pour me préserver (là c'était encore "toto découvre la zone 1-15 des Charr"). 
> C'est surtout le différentiel attente VS réalité de l'intérêt que je voulais illustrer.


T'as fais celle où tout le monde découvrait le jeu.
Les 2 autres, je peux t'assurer que c'était du gros RvR de nolife jusque pas d'heure.

----------


## Charmide

> Suivie par la communauté adepte du RvR.


Non mais tu vas arrêter de supposer que celui avec qui tu n'es pas d'accord est un teubé. Pourquoi est-ce que je me ferais chier à essayer d'illustrer que c'est la communauté adepte du RvR qui est intéressé par le RvR?  :tired: 

Je parle bien d'une constatation sur l'ensemble de la communauté. 




> Anet n'a pas fait de gros changements sur le RvR depuis le début du jeu.
> La seule modification importante c'est le retrait des orbes.
> En PvE, il y a eu ajout de donjons (pendant un event, certes), de jumping puzzle et d'un mini jeu.


Ça on est d'accord. Anet ne focus par le W3. Mais c'est pas vraiment de ça qu'on parlait. 




> Les coeurs ne sont pas des évènements dynamique mais des évènements statiques qui sont, comme tout élément de farm, aliénant lorsqu'on en fait à haute dose.
> En revanche, les évènements dynamiques pop aléatoirement et il n'est pas rare de découvrir de nouvelles suites lorsqu'on loupe la première quête.
> A contrario des coeurs, j'ai jamais entendu un "J'en ai marre de faire des events."


J'ai jamais entendu de gens dirent que c'était génial non plus. Y'a vraiment un différentiel entre les attentes sur un PVE vraiment addictif parce que débarrassé du cliché de la quête; et le résultat final.




> Comme je l'ai fait remarqué, ça remue les forums parce que ça flatte l’ego quand on est premier et ça fait pleurer les joueurs quand ils perdent.
> Ça n'a absolument rien à voir avec le principe même du RvR mais avec celui du PvP : on ne combat pas une machine donc on aura toujours une raison de se plaindre si on perd.


Faut quand même pas déconner, on a pas 100+ pages de whine ou de masturbation sur nos exploits collectifs. 
Et c'est pas que sur les forums, en terme d'activité, ça s'organise et ça échange plus en W3 que sur n'importe quel autre mode de jeu. 




> Concernant les CPC, depuis le début c'est une guilde très orientée 3W (sans parler d'être HC, hein).
> Avant même la sortie du jeu, on passait nos week end beta à farmer le RvR et l'alliance GC était déjà construite.


Encore une fois, ça c'était en jeu. Je parle surtout du différentiel par rapport à avant qu'on y soit.




> T'as fais celle où tout le monde découvrait le jeu.
> Les 2 autres, je peux t'assurer que c'était du gros RvR de nolife jusque pas d'heure.


Ouais donc, c'est bien ce que je disais.
Et ça prouve aussi que l'intérêt principal du jeu c'est le RvR, tellement qu'on l'a compris dès la beta  ::trollface::

----------


## purEcontact

> Non mais tu vas arrêter de supposer que celui avec qui tu n'es pas d'accord est un teubé. Pourquoi est-ce que je me ferais chier à essayer d'illustrer que c'est la communauté adepte du RvR qui est intéressé par le RvR? 
> Je parle bien d'une constatation sur l'ensemble de la communauté.


Je t'ai repris parce que tu faisais l’amalgame entre le jeu et la communauté, j'explique d'ailleurs pourquoi juste dessous mais t'as choisi de faire une césure là où il n'y en avait pas (ce qui a déformé en partie mon propos).




> Ça on est d'accord. Anet ne focus par le W3. Mais c'est pas vraiment de ça qu'on parlait.


Voir au dessus, c'était pour appuyer le fait que c'était pas un choix de game design mais de la communauté.




> *J'ai jamais entendu de gens dirent que c'était génial non plus.* Y'a vraiment un différentiel entre les attentes sur un PVE vraiment addictif parce que débarrassé du cliché de la quête; et le résultat final.


 :tired: 
Soit tu as une mémoire sélective, soit tu fais preuve d'une mauvaise foi très prononcée  :tired: .
Au début, tout le monde était content de voir un évènement dynamique arriver.
Au même titre, tout le monde était content du RvR.
C'est normal, c'est nouveau, ça nous change des standards imposés par les autres MMO.




> Faut quand même pas déconner, on a pas 100+ pages de whine ou de masturbation sur nos exploits collectifs. 
> Et c'est pas que sur les forums, en terme d'activité, ça s'organise et ça échange plus en W3 que sur n'importe quel autre mode de jeu.


Je parlais pas de CPC, mais des forums officiels (notamment) car Caf soulevait le fait qu'il y avait beaucoup de thread sur le 3W un peu partout sur le web.




> Encore une fois, ça c'était en jeu. Je parle surtout du différentiel par rapport à avant qu'on y soit.


Tu sais ce que tu feras dans un jeu avant d'y avoir jouer ?
Personnellement, je parlais pas du RvR parce que je le connaissais pas. 
J'avais jamais touché à ce mode de jeu.




> Ouais donc, c'est bien ce que je disais.


Le RvR a deux "avantages" par rapport au PvE : on peut faire le tour de toutes les maps en 24h et il offre 80% de son contenu dès le niveau 1.
Quand on a "que" 48h de jeu devant soit, c'est la solution idéale.

----------


## Charmide

> Je t'ai repris parce que tu faisais l’amalgame entre le jeu et la communauté, j'explique d'ailleurs pourquoi juste dessous mais t'as choisi de faire une césure là où il n'y en avait pas (ce qui a déformé en partie mon propos).


Je parlais visiblement de la communauté dans tout ce que je racontais. Faut vraiment être obtus, ou aimer la contradiction pour la contradiction, pour pas comprendre que c'est ça que je désigne par "le jeu". Je crois que ça résume tout. Tes autres réactions sont sur le même modèle.

Sinon, pour comprendre la technicité incroyable de la chose, tu peux googler "métonymie".

----------


## purEcontact

> Je parlais visiblement de la communauté dans tout ce que je racontais. Faut vraiment être obtus, ou aimer la contradiction pour la contradiction, pour pas comprendre que c'est ça que je désigne par "le jeu". Je crois que ça résume tout. Tes autres réactions sont sur le même modèle.
> 
> Sinon, pour comprendre la technicité incroyable de la chose, tu peux googler "métonymie".


Et après y'en a qui s'étonnent qu'on voit des sous-entendu là où il n'y en a pas.  :tired: .

----------


## Diwydiant

Sinon, j'ai une question toute conne : existe-t-il un moyen permettant de devenir riche ? Revente de matière première ? Obtenir un haut niveau dans les métiers ?

Parce que je suis un vrai capitaliste, j'aime l'argent...
 :B):

----------


## Maderone

> Et après y'en a qui s'étonnent qu'on voit des sous-entendu là où il n'y en a pas. .

----------


## PurpleSkunk

Quote Wars 2.  :Cigare:

----------


## Charmide

> Quote Wars 3748566412.


 ::trollface::

----------


## PurpleSkunk

Pas faux.  ::P:

----------


## Maximelene

Et encore une fois, Charmide ne poste que pour participer (provoquer, oserai-je même dire) à ces Quote Wars.  ::trollface::

----------


## Charmide



----------


## Ptit gras

> Sinon, j'ai une question toute conne : existe-t-il un moyen permettant de devenir riche ? Revente de matière première ? Obtenir un haut niveau dans les métiers ?
> 
> Parce que je suis un vrai capitaliste, j'aime l'argent...


Apparemment la meilleure méthode à part un cul immense ça serait de jouer à WallStreet Simulator. Investir, faire exploser un marché, revendre.

----------


## Shurin

Genre acheter des matériaux T6 à très bas prix (genre 1000os anciens à 16pc/u) et attendre qu'Anet fasse une annonce faisant péter les prix desdits matériaux T6.
Bon, le seul truc c'est de pas se bourrer dans le choix des matériaux à acheter...
http://www.gw2spidy.com/item/24358
http://www.gw2spidy.com/item/24289

----------


## Ptit gras

Y'a peu de chances que le marché de l'os décolle tant que les zones "farmées" sont celles d'Orr.

----------


## Shurin

Ça résume complétement mon manque de compétence en matière d'économie.
Dès qu'il faut faire autre chose que l'auto-attack je suis perdu...

----------


## Maximelene

En même temps le marché de l'os a connu un gros pic y'a 2 jours, sans grande raison apparente  ::P:

----------


## Ptit gras

Je tombe sur un os !
Mais c'est juste du au pic sur l'ensemble des mats T5/T6 après la vague de bots. Les gens ont flippé un jour puis ils se sont rendu compte que c'était inutile  ::P:

----------


## Maderone

Vous pensez que y'a moyen de manipuler les masses à court terme en lançant des fakes sur une ressources ou autres ?
Dans le sens où je vais balancer sur un forum qu'Anet prévoit de créer une skin d'arme demandant du sang faible, et paf pendant les quelques heures qui suivent tous les abrutis qui ne font pas attention vont acheter pleins de sang faible, et moi je me fais des bourses en orr en les revendant. 
Parce que bon, les cours ont l'air assez volatiles, donc faut peut être faire attention à certaines informations.

----------


## PurpleSkunk

> Parce que bon, les cours ont l'air assez volatiles, donc faut peut être faire attention à certaines informations.


 ::o:  Comme la vraie bourse !

----------


## Arkane Derian

> Vous pensez que y'a moyen de manipuler les masses à court terme en lançant des fakes sur une ressources ou autres ?
> Dans le sens où je vais balancer sur un forum qu'Anet prévoit de créer une skin d'arme demandant du sang faible, et paf pendant les quelques heures qui suivent tous les abrutis qui ne font pas attention vont acheter pleins de sang faible, et moi je me fais des bourses en orr en les revendant. 
> Parce que bon, les cours ont l'air assez volatiles, donc faut peut être faire attention à certaines informations.


Dans l'absolu oui, ça doit être possible, mais en pratique j'en doute. Faut pas oublier qu'une grande majorité des joueurs ne fout jamais les pieds sur les forums, t'as donc un gros temps de latence pour que ce genre d'infos (non officielle) arrive en jeu. Et donc y a cent fois l'occasion de démentir ta rumeur.

----------


## Maximelene

Exactement. L'économie étant mondiale, il faut berner un paquet monstrueux de joueurs. Pour que ça marche, il faut donc non seulement que ton information soit crue (et étant donné qu'elle sera exposée au monde entier, avec toi comme seule source, c'est peu probable), qu'elle soit relayée (un maximum de communautés doivent le savoir), qu'elle s'étende rapidement (pour que le cours grimpe réellement faut que beaucoup de gens achètent d'un coup), qu'elle soit intéressante (les gens n'achèteront que s'ils y voient un intérêt pour eux), et j'oublie sans doute quelques points.

Donc à moins d'un plan parfaitement concocté, avec des fakes vraiment difficiles à repérer, et transmis à suffisamment de fansites pour que l'info s'étende réellement vite...

Mais dans l'absolu, c'est tout à fait possible et, si ça fonctionne, d'une rentabilité éblouissante !

----------


## Odrhann

Bande de spéculateurs.

----------


## Korbeil

www.gw2spidy.com, ou l'outil ultime pour détourner le marché de guild wars  ::O:

----------


## dragou

Selon moi la meilleure chose à faire actuellement est un embargo de masse sur une ressource n'ayant pas énormément d'offre et ou la demande est constante, c'est a peu pret la seule méthode fiable pour faire des gains (mais le problème c'est le 15% qui est bien relou ^^)

----------


## Ptit gras

C'est possible de manipuler le marché sur des objets peu fournis, en rachetant tout le stock. Mais à mon avis ça nécessite une petite fortune en investissement et c'est très risqué.

Et gw2 spidy je crois que je comprends pas l'utilité. Je dois pas avoir les qualités suffisantes en trading pour trouver l'intérêt autre que de savoir si je dois crafter ou acheter en direct tel objet  ::'(:

----------


## dragou

> C'est possible de manipuler le marché sur des objets peu fournis, en rachetant tout le stock. Mais à mon avis ça nécessite une petite fortune en investissement et c'est très risqué.
> 
> Et gw2 spidy je crois que je comprends pas l'utilité. Je dois pas avoir les qualités suffisantes en trading pour trouver l'intérêt autre que de savoir si je dois crafter ou acheter en direct tel objet


Pour ca renseigne toi sur la loi de l'offre et de la demande en te posant une simple question : combien es-tu prêt à mettre pour un objet.

Imagines l'objet que tu veux, beaucoup l'ont et veulent le vendre et peu de personnes le veulent => offre > demande  ==> prix vers le bas
L'objet que tu veux, beaucoup le veulent et peu l'ont => demande > offre ==> prix vers le haut

Prends par exemple cet objet http://www.gw2spidy.com/item/20158   On voit qu'il y n'y a que 4 offre pour 1300 demandes (dont les 2/3 sont improbable) donc c'est 4 pour 400. Son prix va donc tirer vers le haut (ce qui vient de se produire brutalement vu que les quelques offres restantes ont été achetées vu la spéculation dessus, son prix va doit surement se stabiliser un peu mais aura tendance a monter et si tu regarde a la mi septembre le prix était < à 20po, ceci étant également du à l'inflation ingame). Bref, ce sont toutes des données bonnes à lire pour investir un peu car de l'argent dans le stock, c'est de l'argent qui ne rapporte rien

----------


## Zepolak

Le potentiel de spéculation dans ce jeu est juste monstrueux.

Je suis persuadé que tous les mecs qui trippaient sur ça dans GW1 mais devaient se taper de faire des annonces sur le chat et de surveiller le chat sont sur un nuage. Après, je découvre le concept d'hôtel de vente hein, aussi.

Puis je suis heureux qu'ils aient viré les bots. Mes 40+ teintures non identifiées que j'ai droppées depuis le début du jeu sont revenues à leur valeur de départ.

----------


## Charmide

Ce qui pousse le plus à la spéculation dans GW2, c'est l'existence de "buy orders". Si je dis pas de bêtise, dans WoW et ses fils spirituels, l'HV c'est uniquement des mecs qui vendent leur truc. Là, t'as possibilité de dire "J'achète ce machin à X pc". 

Ca donne par exemple une manière très simple de se faire du pognon que même Ptit gras comprendra  ::trollface::  Dans EVE, ça s'appelle le station trading, mais voilà le principe:

Soit l'objet "Tranche de jambon mystique". T'as des gens qui l'achètent avec leurs ordres à 8, 9 ou 10pc. T'en as d'autres qui le vende 15, 16 et 17pc.

T'arrives, tu mets un ordre d'achat à 11pc. Si quelqu'un loot une tranche de jambon mystique et vient à l'HV la vendre, il la vendra à toi. Tu viens d'acheter une tranche de jambon mystique à 11pc. 
T'as plus qu'à la revendre 14pc. Si quelqu'un veut l'acheter, il l'achètera à toi vu que t'as l'offre la moins cher.

=> T'empoche la différence. 

C'est le degré 0 du trading. Tu peux utiliser spidy pour identifier des objets candidats à ce genre de manipulation (gros volume d'échange - tu veux pouvoir acheter et vendre, faible volatilité - le processus prend du temps, t'as pas envie que le marché se casse la gueule une fois que t'as acheté et avant que t'aies vendu, grosse marge entre le "11 pc" et le "14 pc" dans l'exemple...). 

Note que j'ai jamais essayé sur GW2 parce que je suis un sale pauvre qui claque tout son argent sans se poser de question, donc je décline toute responsabilité si tu perds tes PO, mais voilà, théoriquement..  ::ninja::

----------


## Guitou

Il faut tenir compte des 5% de taxes pour mettre un objet en vente, puis des 10% de taxes sur la vente.
D'ailleurs tu te demandes pourquoi tu vois autant d'objet en vente au prix de ce qu'un marchand l'achèterai + 1 copper.

----------


## dragou

> Ce qui pousse le plus à la spéculation dans GW2, c'est l'existence de "buy orders". Si je dis pas de bêtise, dans WoW et ses fils spirituels, l'HV c'est uniquement des mecs qui vendent leur truc. Là, t'as possibilité de dire "J'achète ce machin à X pc". 
> 
> Ca donne par exemple une manière très simple de se faire du pognon que même Ptit gras comprendra  Dans EVE, ça s'appelle le station trading, mais voilà le principe:
> 
> Soit l'objet "Tranche de jambon mystique". T'as des gens qui l'achètent avec leurs ordres à 8, 9 ou 10pc. T'en as d'autres qui le vende 15, 16 et 17pc.
> 
> T'arrives, tu mets un ordre d'achat à 11pc. Si quelqu'un loot une tranche de jambon mystique et vient à l'HV la vendre, il la vendra à toi. Tu viens d'acheter une tranche de jambon mystique à 11pc. 
> T'as plus qu'à la revendre 14pc. Si quelqu'un veut l'acheter, il l'achètera à toi vu que t'as l'offre la moins cher.
> 
> ...


Il faut nuancer ce qu'il dit, sa théorie est bonne mais il oublie le plus important de l'histoire, c'est qu'anet a justement voulu éviter ceci et donc mis un système en place :

Lorsque vous vendez, votre annonce vous coûte 5% du prix de vente.
Lorsque vous avez vendu, anet garde 10% de la vente pré-annonce (il y a d'ailleurs un commentaire " bénéfice après vente" lorsque vous vous apprêtez à vendre, faites-y très attention, vous verrez par exemple pour les orbes que vous vendez 2.21pa, vous n'en tirerez que 1.98pa donc 0 pc de bénef)

Ce qui fait que l'on vous prend au total 15% de votre vente.

Donc sur ton exemple, tu achètes à 11 pc, tu revends a 14pc ce qui te donne donc 12pc de bénef (11.9), tu n'en retires donc qu'un pc, pas très rentable tout ca.

Dailleurs de très nombreux objets ont une marge à 0%

----------


## Gordor

> Il faut tenir compte des 5% de taxes pour mettre un objet en vente, puis des 10% de taxes sur la vente.
> D'ailleurs tu te demandes pourquoi tu vois autant d'objet en vente au prix de ce qu'un marchand l'achèterai + 1 copper.


Oui, ta méthode charmide ne marche pas sur des petites marges, il faut une très grosse marge pour que ce soit rentable vu que la revente te fait perdre d'entrée de jeu 15%, donc il faut acheter minimum a 20% de moins que le prix de revente, ce qui est loin d'être gagné.

Moi en un jour je suis passé de 1 po a 11 po en vendant de l'arme mystique, je dis ça je dis rien. Par contre tu es vite limité dans l'augmentation de ta fortune vu que les points de compétences, faut quand même les avoir

----------


## Charmide

> Surtout n,écoutez *pas* ce qu'il dit, sa théorie est bonne mais il oublie le plus important de l'histoire, c'est qu'anet a justement voulu éviter ceci et donc mis un système en place :
> 
> Lorsque vous vendez, votre annonce vous coûte 5% du prix de vente.
> Lorsque vous avez vendu, anet garde 10% de la vente pré-annonce (il y a d'ailleurs un commentaire " bénéfice après vente" lorsque vous vous apprêtez à vendre, faites-y très attention, vous verrez par exemple pour les orbes que vous vendez 2.21pa, vous n'en tirerez que 1.98pa donc 0 pc de bénef)
> 
> Ce qui fait que l'on vous prend au total 15% de votre vente.
> 
> Donc sur ton exemple, tu achètes à 11 pc, tu revends a 14pc ce qui te donne donc 12pc de bénef (11.9), tu n'en retires donc qu'un pc, pas très rentable tout ca.
> 
> Dailleurs de très nombreux objets ont une marge à 0%


 ::rolleyes:: 

Bien sûr qu'il faut prendre en compte les taxes. C'est pour ça que je précise qu'il faut faire ça sur une marge élevée (ou en général bien choisir l'objet sur lequel on le fait, forcément si c'est sur un marché avec 0% de marge..).

Le système d'Anet est une pompe à fric classique pour limiter l'inflation. C'est pas pour ça qu'il supprime l'intérêt de cette stratégie.

EDIT: En passant, mon jambon mystique, même à 1pc de profit, peut être intéressant. Un tout petit prix comme ça peut être intéressant parce que c'est généralement sur ce genre d'objets qu'il y a un très grand nombre d'échanges et une faible volatilité.  Donc ça te permet de le faire 2000 ou 3000 fois, et sans prendre beaucoup de risque.
(EDIT²: Merci Korbeil pour l'illustration  :;):  )
Je trouve ça marrant que tu commences par dire "n'écoutez rien de ce qu'il dit" pour finalement faire les calculs que j'ai laissé de côté pour la lisibilité de l'argumentation, et conclure que ma méthode fait gagner du pognon  ::trollface::

----------


## Korbeil

les petites marges c'est la vie: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...VE&pli=1#gid=1

Bon je voulais pas le sortir celui-là mais bref, à quoi il sert ?
Simple, vous regardez les lignes vertes, ce sont les items rentables (marges moindres mais rentables quand même).
Par exemple pour les lodestones vous achetez 2 noyaux (T5), vous crafter une lodestone et vous la revendez.

C'est des marges très faible (parfois 5-10pa, pas plus), mais à force ...

----------


## Guitou

Le meilleur moyen pour se faire des thunes c'est pas le simple farm ? Un stuff mf et puis tuer en boucle à coup d'aoe des spots lvl-2 qui repopent vite.

----------


## dragou

Le choix le plus simple dans cet optique, ce sont les armes / armures que l'on confectionne avec le métier 400. Il y a souvent des marges de 30 voir 35 pa mais le gros problème c'est que ok, on fait de la marge, mais comment être sur que l'on ne sera pas dépassé dans notre offre :

Par exemple http://www.gw2spidy.com/recipe/658 (vu que ça ne sera plus bon d'ici 2h je mets les prix : crafting cost 2.65 po   sold cost 3.65po donc 45pa de profit).
On a 32 demandes pour 13 offres donc c'est un marché très stable. On pourrait donc se dire que l'on va le mettre en vente pour 3.60po et se faire son petit profit, mais il suffit que quelqu'un d'autre passe juste après vous et mette a 3.58 et ainsi de suite, vous obligeant a reprendre votre annonce car il y a 15 offres en dessous de la votre et ceci vous fait perdre 18pa de la 1ère vente et oblige a remettre en vente sans plus faire de réels bénéfices, voire une perte.

Personnellement je pense que réussir à trouver des items avec une demande forte et avec une marge est presque qu'impossible car le bon plan ne l'est plus 10s après vu le nombre de spéculations qu'il y aura eu.

L'investissements des armes mystiques est bien plus sur vu qu'il fait intervenir les points de compétences, ressource très vite épuisable et au combien longue à avoir (ok on me dira que beaucoup en ont 250 et c'est mon cas mais ca part tellement vite que ca stabilise l'offre)



edit : ton exemple était mal annoncé alors charmide, il fallait de toi-même faire le calcul et montrer que l'on ne sortait pas avec 3pc de gain, mais 1 seul pc  :;): 

dobel, ton exemple fait intervenir les points de compétences, tu trouve ca vraiment rentable de les utiliser pour si peu de pa?

edit² : on va pas s'engueuler quand meme, si? 

http://www.gw2spidy.com/item/24281
la c'est actuellement un bon exemple : vente a 70pc, achat a 54pc donc mettre achat 55pc et revente 69pc ca fait 3pc65 de benef/ea

----------


## Charmide

> edit : ton exemple était mal annoncé alors charmide, il fallait de toi-même faire le calcul et montrer que l'on ne sortait pas avec 3pc de gain, mais 1 seul pc


Pas du tout, il était plutôt évident que mon exemple visait à expliquer le principe de la chose.

----------


## Zepolak

Vous avez tous les deux raison messieurs, merci pour votre explication !

----------


## Korbeil

@dragou: j'ai 160 points de compts en rab et j'ai besoin de BEAUCOUP d'argent, donc oui, tout ce qui me fait gagner de l'argent est rentable !  ::P:

----------


## Charmide

> edit² : on va pas s'engueuler quand meme, si?


J'ai pas l'impression que ce soit ce qu'on fasse, mais y'a une facon de tourner ses messages pour éviter tout risque.
Ça inclut ne pas commencer des messages par "n'écoutez rien de ce qu'il dit", et essayer de comprendre ce que veulent exprimer les autres posteurs plutôt que de partir du principe qu'on le sait mieux qu'eux, et d'essayer de leur faire réécrire leurs messages.

À bon entendeur.  :;): 

ÉDIT: Pourquoi ce genre de messages se retrouvent toujours en haut de page?

----------


## dragou

Voila, j'ai modifié ainsi tu ne peux plus rien dire  ::P: 

C'est en voyant ce genre de trucs en haut de page que les gens vont se dire que ca flood encore alors qu'a la page d'avant c'est intéressant comme discussion XD

----------


## Soda2011

Bonjour,

petit lien sympa pour ceux qui commencent leur long farm pour une arme légendaire !!
https://bravevesperia.com/extra/weaponcalculator.php

Bonne journée à vous.

----------


## Korbeil

> Bonjour,
> 
> petit lien sympa pour ceux qui commencent leur long farm pour une arme légendaire !!
> https://bravevesperia.com/extra/weaponcalculator.php
> 
> Bonne journée à vous.


Toi qui l'as fait ?  ::o:

----------


## Ptit gras

Plus que 690 po  :Cigare:

----------


## Soda2011

> Toi qui l'as fait ?


Non non pas du tout mais le lien a été diffusé ce matin sur Reddit et vu que je le trouvais sympa...  ::P:  

Et pour info les valeurs pécuniaires proviennent d'un autre site reprenant le cours des diverses matières premières and co!

----------


## Maderone

Je passe de 664 gold à 647 \o/

----------


## Lee Tchii

Et moi qui comptait dépenser des po pour agrandir mon coffre *grognegrogne*

----------


## Zepolak

> Et moi qui comptait dépenser des po pour agrandir mon coffre *grognegrogne*


Mais vous êtes combien à tenter les armes légendaires pour de vrai ?  ::o:

----------


## Maderone

Lee Tchii tu tentes vraiment le légendaire  ::o:  ?
En tout cas pour un slot de banque ça doit être quelque chose comme 4-5 po, donc sur 650, je pense que t'as le temps  ::P:

----------


## Ptit gras

Moi je tente. D'après mes prévisions optimistes et ma gestion des marchés financiers au top niveau, ça devrait se concrétiser d'ici 2 ans. Bande de jaloux  :Cigare:

----------


## Maximelene

> Mais vous êtes combien à tenter les armes légendaires pour de vrai ?


Faudrait surtout savoir combien abandonneront avant d'en avoir fait 10%.

Quand je vois le nombre de gens jouant 3h par semaine qui disent vouloir crafter une légendaire, ça me fait rire  ::P:

----------


## Guitou

Le truc qui me paraît insurmontable c'est le karma. Je suis 80 depuis presque 2 semaines et j'ai que 120k.
C'est quoi le plus rapide pour en avoir ?

----------


## Maximelene

Le farm d'events. Sachant que les succès quotidiens filent une jarre, et les mensuels 10 (à 4500 karma la jarre sans compter les bonus), c'est aussi une bonne source de karma.

----------


## Guitou

Tiens d'ailleurs je sais plus qui m'a expliqué que les bonus de karma (+50% pendant 1h) fonctionnait sur les jarres et donc que les stocker pour attendre de les utiliser avec un bonus était une bonne idée.

----------


## Zepolak

> Le truc qui me paraît insurmontable c'est le karma. Je suis 80 depuis presque 2 semaines et j'ai que 120k.
> C'est quoi le plus rapide pour en avoir ?


Le RvR. En plus d'être fun, j'ai dépassé le demi-million depuis longtemps sans jamais avoir optimisé et en ayant toujours dépensé pour les recettes/matériaux/etc.

C'en est au point que j'aimerais tranformer ça en sous si jamais je savais comment faire...

----------


## Ptit gras

Le karma c'est le dernier de mes soucis pour le légendaire  ::P:  Le 3w ça rapporte.

@Zepo : apparemment le moyen le plus lucratif c'est d'acheter des armes vertes (75+) en karma et de les mettre dans la forge mystique pour espérer en tirer du gold (une fois sur cinq) et ensuite revendre/recycler.

----------


## Maderone

> Le RvR. En plus d'être fun, j'ai dépassé le demi-million depuis longtemps sans jamais avoir optimisé et en ayant toujours dépensé pour les recettes/matériaux/etc.
> 
> C'en est au point que j'aimerais tranformer ça en sous si jamais je savais comment faire...


Je me souviens au Bêta, on achetait du riz pour le revendre au pnj, ça ne marche plus ça?

----------


## Maximelene

> Je me souviens au Bêta, on achetait du riz pour le revendre au pnj, ça ne marche plus ça?


Ça a été le tout premier "exploit" de la release de Guild Wars 2, un mec l'avait fait de façon industrielle alors qu'il streamait, il s'est vu bannir définitivement  ::P: 

Donc non, ça n'est plus possible. C'est depuis ce cas que les objets achetés en karma n'ont plus de prix de vente.

----------


## Maderone

Fuck.

----------


## Vroum

> Tiens d'ailleurs je sais plus qui m'a expliqué que les bonus de karma (+50% pendant 1h) fonctionnait sur les jarres et donc que les stocker pour attendre de les utiliser avec un bonus était une bonne idée.


Bonus +50%, banière 5% et bonus de guilde 15%.
Pour au final 7650 par jarre.  ::):

----------


## olih

> Ça a été le tout premier "exploit" de la release de Guild Wars 2, un mec l'avait fait de façon industrielle alors qu'il streamait, il s'est vu bannir définitivement 
> 
> Donc non, ça n'est plus possible. C'est depuis ce cas que les objets achetés en karma n'ont plus de prix de vente.


 Et les armures exo karma, on peut les utiliser dans la forge mystique ?

----------


## Maderone

Je pense que si tu peux les utiliser, les armes qui en ressortiront seront liées à ton âme.

----------


## Arkane Derian

Les invitations pour 3 amis sont désormais activées. Il suffit d'aller sur le site officiel, de se connecter à son compte et d'aller dans l'onglet "Inviter un ami". Là il faut rentrer l'adresse email de la personne intéressée et elle recevra les instructions pour s'inscrire.

----------


## Zepolak

C'est avec une certaine consternation que je constate que c'est impossible de faire quelque chose de bien sur la homemap Vizunah sans tome de commandeur. 
C'était un peu possible à une époque, mais c'était y a bien plus d'un mois.

J'ai rassemblé à peu près 15po depuis le début du jeu - en vendant toute ma banque, j'ai ptêtre moyen d'avoir un peu plus, bref, ce que je vous propose, c'est que je sors 50po (que je vais bien arriver par trouver d'une façon ou d'une autre, j'ai >500K Karma aussi) pour le tome et la guilde me paye les 50 autres pièces d'or.

Idéalement, comme j'ai un jour de congé demain, ça serait bien de l'y avoir là, mais ça fait court court court et je sais même pas si vous êtes d'accord \0/

----------


## tibere

je peux participer a hauteur de 10 po ...j'envois in game ou coffre de guilde ?

----------


## PurpleSkunk

Perso je préférerais que la guilde te paye tout, mais bon, si vraiment tu tiens à craquer 50 PO.  ::ninja::

----------


## Guitou

On pourrait essayer de faire des groupes de canards 80 pour farmer les ressources à Orr tous les jours ou régulièrement (apparemment ça prend 1h) et on reverse la moitié de nos gains à la guilde. Genre je garde le bois (je suis artificier) et je vends l'orichalque.

Perso je sais pas farmer les POs, donc en gagner et en plus en filer à la guilde c'est tout benef, par contre pour ton tome demain ça va faire un peu court.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

J'ai pas beaucoup de po en banque pour le moment. 
Mais, je peux t'en filer un peu Zepo pour te payer le tome de commandant.

Parce que quand on voit certains commandant qui viennent sur Vizunah, et qui jouent n'importe comment.
Ceux qui viennent sur le mumble savent sans aucun doute de qui je parle ^^

----------


## Charmide

Je pense que tout le monde est d'accord: ça serait un grand pas pour [CPC]  ::o: 

J'ai pas grand chose, mais je mettrais ma contribution en Po dans le coffre de guilde.

----------


## Mr Slurp

Je met régulièrement quelques dizaines de PA en banque de guilde (plusieurs fois par semaines), mais j'ai du mal à être assez riche pour participer plus et plus souvent  ::|:

----------


## Forza Limouzi

> Perso je préférerais que la guilde te paye tout, mais bon, si vraiment tu tiens à craquer 50 PO.


Très franchement, vu la "disparition" de notre premier tome, je trouve ça pas mal que le concerné en paye une partie importante. Sinon je mettrais aussi quelques po en banque ce soir.

----------


## PurpleSkunk

Ouais enfin là on parle de Zepo quand même.

Quoique.  ::trollface::

----------


## Maderone

Bah il est arrivé quoi à Phazon?

----------


## Charmide

On sait pas trop.
Peut-être la vie réelle  ::o:

----------


## Forza Limouzi

C'est bien connu que la vie réelle ne laisse pas une minute de dispo pour poster un message sur le fofo avertissant "je serais absent pour X jours/semaines/mois/toujours".  ::ninja::

----------


## PurpleSkunk

Parfois ouais, ça arrive.

----------


## Diwydiant

J'ai un portefeuille totalement vide, mais je suis de tout coeur avec toi, Zepo.

 ::):

----------


## Charmide

Le grand Zepothon est lancé !

Coffre de guilde d'hier: 19po (si je ne m'abuse)
Tibere: 10po (la grande classe)
Tatsu: 2po (j'interprète librement  ::ninja:: )
Votre humble (et pauvre) serviteur: 1po

=> TOTAL: *32po* (64% de l'objectif)

Qui sera le prochain généreux donateur?  ::): 

Ça serait marrant de lancer un appel à l'échelle de GC pour gratter quelques Po.

----------


## olih

Je vais voir ce que je peux donner mais je suis par nature radin  :tired: .

----------


## Maximelene

Le coffre de guilde est à 15po là  :tired: 

Je comptais donner un peu (j'ai encore 13po à rembourser  ::'(:  ), mais du coup je suis pas sûr que ce soit là qu'il faille le mettre.

----------


## Charmide

Mmh  :tired: 
Soit j'ai une mauvaise mémoire soit y'a de l'abus de bien social dans l'air..
...
On parlait de quoi déjà?

ÉDIT: gardez votre pognon, on fera une cérémonie formelle de don.

----------


## Koops

Allez je fais un gros effort comptez 2po de ma part.

Pas beaucoup je sais mais stuff 3 persos en exo ca coûte mine de rien  ::P:

----------


## Maximelene

> Pas beaucoup je sais mais stuff 3 persos en exo ca coûte mine de rien


L'exotique ça sert à rien, reste en stuff vert :crosstopic: :relancededeix: :trolldemerde:

----------


## Myron

Je m'engage à verser 1Po soit 25% de ma fortune personnelle pour cette oeuvre!  :;):

----------


## Soda2011

Si on ne fait pas parti de la guilde mais qu'on aime bien squatté les raids CPC au reset (seule soir où je peux jouer en RvR  ::(:  )... On peut aussi participer a la cagnotte?

 Pas de quoi faire péter la banque mais prêt à cotiser d'1po50! (La légendaire me bouffe tout) ...

----------


## Maximelene

Je vois mal qui que ce soit refuser un don  ::P:

----------


## Koops

J'ai créé un topic spécial pour le Zepothon

----------


## Arkane Derian

Pour ceux qui voudraient un clé pour teste le jeu ce week-end, pas mal de sites généralistes et de fansites en distribuent. Perso, mes potes jouent déjà au jeu donc s'il y a trois canards qui veulent les miennes, hésitez pas à m'envoyer un mp.

----------


## Forza Limouzi

J'ai mis 3po tout à l'heure la banque de guilde est passé à 18po.

----------


## Maderone

Voilà j'avance dans l'histoire personnel et je viens pleurer mon désespoir 

Spoiler Alert! 


face à la mort de Tybalt, le seul charr que j'ai jamais aimé et Tegwen la sylvari fofolle pleine de vie. Scénario de merde !

  ::(: .
(Spoil quête soupir/quête 79)

----------


## olih

> Voilà j'avance dans l'histoire personnel et je viens pleurer mon désespoir 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> face à la mort de Tybalt, le seul charr que j'ai jamais aimé et Tegwen la sylvari fofolle pleine de vie. Scénario de merde !
> 
>  .
> (Spoil quête soupir/quête 79)


Ouaip, manger des pommes  :Emo: .
L'avantage de prendre les soupirs, c'était d'avoir 

Spoiler Alert! 


Tybalt.

----------


## Say hello

Il faut bien trouver un moyen de mettre en relief les perso creux, fades et désespérants comme Trahearne.

----------


## olih

Les asuras sont aussi pas mal dans le genre bien taré.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Alors en vrac :

Zepo > Oui je compte, à terme, même si ça me prend 7 ans, obtenir un jour une arme légendaire. J'ai passé plus de 8 heures sur le puzzle du clocher, et j'ai fini par le réussir un soir où j'ai commencé à 22h pour y arriver enfin à 3h du mat ><.
Je suis une acharnée, moi aussi je peux le faire !

Maximele > Le temps qu'on passe sur un jeu n'est pas forcément indicatif de notre intérêt pour le jeu. Même à 3 heures par semaine pendant 7 ans, je suis sûre qu'on peut crafter une arme légendaire. Le seul problème, c'est qu'Anet aura sorti des dizaines de trucs aussi fous et fun d'ici là ...

Maderone > *te patpat* Moi aussi j'ai pleuré 

Spoiler Alert! 


la mort de Sierran, la sylvari fofolle du Prieuré à la Griffe devant l'Arche du Lion. Je trouvais ça inattendu de nous mettre une exaltée irresponsable comme mentor, et très rafraichissant. J'ai eu aussi l'asura Tonn qui est mort, mais c'était moins poignant. Par contre je suis dans les missions lvl 80 et Tegwen est toujours en vie.

 Comme quoi, ya plus de changements qu'on y pense suivant les choix qu'on fait.

Say hello > Trahearne a beaucoup plus de charme depuis qu'il a dégotté son espadon ! Mais si !  ::trollface::

----------


## Zepolak

> Zepo > Oui je compte, à terme, même si ça me prend 7 ans, obtenir un jour une arme légendaire. J'ai passé plus de 8 heures sur le puzzle du clocher, et j'ai fini par le réussir un soir où j'ai commencé à 22h pour y arriver enfin à 3h du mat ><.
> Je suis une acharnée, moi aussi je peux le faire !


Tain, il n'y a pas tellement de nanas dans la guilde mais en plus celle qu'on a sont folles à lier  ::o:  (oui, je vise aussi Aldrasha, puis aussi toutes celle qui parlent pas sur Mumble, j'aime le challenge  :Cigare: )

Concernant l'histoire personnelle, 

Spoiler Alert! 


trop c'est trop. Quand y en a un qui crève bêtement, tu te dis, ok, pas de bol, c'est triste. Quand t'en as un qui crève à chaque nouvelle étape pendant 3-4 quêtes, de façon toujours aussi bête, y a un moment, je ne fais que pousser des soupirs et carrément zapper les cinématiques. C'est comme les animes ou les séries où les mecs qui ont traversés toutes les épreuves se mettent à crever comme des mouches. Ça coupe totalement mon immersion. J'ai l'impression au contraire de voir le sourire satisfait du mec qui a écrit le script. Généralement, je regarde même pas le dernier épisode, le dégoût vient avant.

.

----------


## Aldrasha

> Tain, il n'y a pas tellement de nanas dans la guilde mais en plus celle qu'on a sont folles à lier  (oui, je vise aussi Aldrasha, puis aussi toutes celle qui parlent pas sur Mumble, j'aime le challenge )


Alors voilà, je suis toute calme, j'emmerde personne et on me balance du tronc d'arbre alors que j'ai rien demandé !
T'as gagné, ce soir je me débrouille pour rvr. T'as intérêt d'y être que je vois ton gros insigne de commandeur   ::trollface::

----------


## Say hello

> Say hello > Trahearne a beaucoup plus de charme depuis qu'il a dégotté son espadon ! Mais si !


C'est plutôt que l'espadon a plus de charme que Trahearne. Du coup d'ailleurs ça n'est plus "Trahearne" mais "L'espadon".  :tired:

----------


## PurpleSkunk

"La poutre de Bamako"

----------


## Maximelene

> Maximele > Le temps qu'on passe sur un jeu n'est pas forcément indicatif de notre intérêt pour le jeu. Même à 3 heures par semaine pendant 7 ans, je suis sûre qu'on peut crafter une arme légendaire. Le seul problème, c'est qu'Anet aura sorti des dizaines de trucs aussi fous et fun d'ici là ...


Ah mais je sais bien que c'est pas indicatif de ton intérêt pour le jeu. C'est juste que tu es loin de faire partie du public cible de ces armes quoi  :;):

----------


## Lee Tchii

Pour l'histoire personnelle, 

Spoiler Alert! 


ça a été beaucoup plus soft de mon coté. Sierran est morte à la griffe, donc vers le milieu de l'histoire. Puis Tonn après quelques quêtes. C'est mal expliqué mais en gros la bombe été abîmée et pour la faire sauter, il fallait maintenir les fils. Jusque là ça va. Mais depuis j'ai eu que des morts de second rôle : l'éclaireuse du Prieuré qui s'est fait avoir par l’illusionniste puis la pilote Charr qui s'est crashée avec l'aéronef. Du coup, à la mission suivante, j'ai eu un peu peur pour Trahearne -et pas que pour son espadon  ::P: - mais non, ça va. Il est pour le moment toujours en vie.



Oui je sais Maximele, les armes légendaires, c'est pour les hard core gamers qui y passent leurs journée et qui sont lvl 80 en trois jours et pas deux mois. Mais bon, ya une crâneuse qui se cache sous l'élémentaliste naine qui ne sait pas encore jouer sa classe dignement. N’empêche, il a intérêt à être bien leur bâton.  :tired:

----------


## Aldrasha

Ce bâton est aux couleurs de l'arc en ciel. 
Rien que ce détail mérite le craft !!!

----------


## Skiant

> T'as intérêt d'y être que je vois ton gros insigne de commandeur


Nan mais madame, 'faut arrêter là maintenant, y'a des yeux innocents qui nous lisent!  ::o:

----------


## Maderone

> *te patpat* 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Tegwen est toujours en vie.
> 
>  Comme quoi, ya plus de changements qu'on y pense suivant les choix qu'on fait.


 
 ::o:  ?
Là je suis deg, selon ton histoire tu perds que les personnages qui te sont les plus important ? 
Ou c'est peut être selon les ordres... Enfin c'est bizarre que les pnj meurent pour certaines personne et pas pour d'autres.





> Oui je sais Maximele, les armes légendaires, c'est pour les hard core gamers qui y passent leurs journée et qui sont lvl 80 en trois jours et pas deux mois. Mais bon, ya une crâneuse qui se cache sous l'élémentaliste naine qui ne sait pas encore jouer sa classe dignement. N’empêche, il a intérêt à être bien leur bâton.


tss laisse le parler ! Tu l'auras ton légendaire, mais avant va falloir que tu reroll une classe qui peut équiper un arc court  ::):  mouhahaha

----------


## Say hello

> ?
> Là je suis deg, selon ton histoire tu perds que les personnages qui te sont les plus important ? 
> Ou c'est peut être selon les ordres... Enfin c'est bizarre que les pnj meurent pour certaines personne et pas pour d'autres.


Je pense pas que ce soit selon l'ordre.
Peut être selon l'espèce qu'on a choisi d'aider.

J'ai pensé à l'alignement à un moment, mais je crois que c'est très superflue comme donnée.

----------


## Maximelene

Pour rappel, planning des jours à venir :




> Thursday, November 15, 18:00 CET (17:00 GMT) – Free trial period begins, update build is released
> Friday, November 16, 21:00 CET (20:00 GMT) – One-time Lost Shores event begins
> Sunday, November 18, 21:00 CET (20:00 GMT) – Final event stage begins
> Monday, November 19, 07:00 CET (06:00 GMT) – One-time event and free trial weekend ends


En français, avec plus de précisions :

*Jeudi 15 novembre, 18h :* début de la période d'essai gratuite, sortie du patch,
*Vendredi 16 novembre, 21h :* début de l'évènement du rivage perdu : *défense de l'Arche du Lion !*,
*Samedi 17 novembre, 21h :* début de la seconde phase de l'évènement : *reprise de l'Arche du Lion, découverte de la nouvelle zone*,
*Dimanche 18 novembre, 21h :* début du stade final de l'event : *à l'assaut des anciens Karkas*,
*Lundi 19 novembre, 7h :* fin de l'event, et de la période d'essai gratuite.

Aucune info officielle, par contre, sur la date d'ouverture du nouveau donjon (celui-ci n'étant pas directement lié à l'évènement, et son entrée se trouvant à l'Arche, il est tout à fait possible qu'il soit ouvert dès demain).

----------


## Colink

> En français, avec les heures de Paris


Bah CET c'est pas Central European Time, donc notre zone à nous?

----------


## Maximelene

Ah ouais, j'me suis cru en GMT -1 moi, je délire complètement ! ><

Merci pour la correction  :;):

----------


## Maximelene

Guide complet des nuances de gris, de Midnight Ice à Celestial !

----------


## Maderone

Précise que c'est pour les armures tissu et que ça n'a pas le même rendu sur du cuir/métal.
Ah bah je viens de le faire  :^_^:

----------


## Lee Tchii

Bon, je ne sais pas si je suis sur le bon sujet, et si ce n'est pas le cas, les modérateurs peuvent le bouger avec plaisir.
Voilà je suis ENFIN level 80, j'ai quasi-fini l'histoire personnelle (faut que je refasse le dernier donjon), j'ai prévu de faire au moins les 4 donjons qu'il me reste en mode histoire et mon but à très long terme (outre apprendre à jouer une élé ...) est d'avoir ma légendaire à moi. Un peu comme tout le monde quoi (pour la légendaire).
Seulement, seulement, je me rends compte qu'il y a pleins de choses que j'ai un peu passé à la trappe, occupée que j'étais à finir les maps en entiers pour chopper les bonus, et l'histoire évidemment.
Je ne me suis jamais vraiment poser  la question de l'équilibrage build aptitudes/points donnés par les armures et bijoux. Et du coup c'est un peu la misère depuis le niveau 80, aucun des builds que je forme ne sont vraiment viables à Orr ou super efficaces en donjon. Parce que je ne veux pas que survivre, je veux être utile ! (Je parle même pas du fait qu'aucune armure en tissu dans ce jeu ne me convienne hein !)

DONC, pour m'aider à me forger un premier ensemble build aptitudes/armures en attendant le déluge j'aurai aimé vos retours et vos expériences sur ça :
1, Combien de points de compétences primaires, secondaires et autres (s'il y a) peut-on avoir sur une pièce d'armure gold en tissu ?
exemple : un chapeau gold lvl 80 donne : XXX points en robustesse (si c'est la première), XXX en vitalité et +X en critique.
2, Les compétences maximales diffèrent-elles suivant la compétence ?
exemple : si c'est robustesse en premier, on en a 144 points, mais si c'est puissance, on en a 199 (au pif, toujours !)
3, Est-ce qu'on connait ce détail pour chaque pièce d'armure et chaque bijou ?
En gros, puis-je calculer d'avance en décidant de faire une armure à base de vita, robu et précision que je cumulerai 500 points dans l'un, 250 dans l'autre, ect ...
4, Est-ce que pour être efficace dans le jeu et dans une compétence (type puissance) il faut forcément prendre l'aptitude full dedans et le build de l'armure correspondant ?
5, Même genre de question : mettons que je joue l'indécision et que je veuille monter une aptitude (mettons vita) et compenser les autres par l'armure. Est-ce que ce sera pourri pour toutes ? Pour celles de l'armure ?
Merci pour vos réponses ! (Oui je sais, j'en pose de ces questions !)

----------


## Maximelene

Ouhla, ça en fait des questions !  ::P: 




> 1, Combien de points de compétences primaires, secondaires et autres (s'il y a) peut-on avoir sur une pièce d'armure gold en tissu ?
> exemple : un chapeau gold lvl 80 donne : XXX points en robustesse (si c'est la première), XXX en vitalité et +X en critique.


Alors, quel que soit le type d'armure (léger, intermédiaire ou lourd), un objet exotique 80 donnera toujours 3 stats, dont une "primaire", réparties ainsi :

*Tête :* 45, 32, 32 (le 45 pouvant être remplacé par 3% de MF, un des 32 pouvant être remplacé par 2% de dégâts critiques).
*Torse :* 101, 72, 72 (le 101 pouvant être remplacé par 3% de MF, un des 72 pouvant être remplacé par 5% de dégâts critiques).
*Jambes :* 67, 48, 48 (le 34 pouvant être remplacé par 3% de MF, un des 24 pouvant être remplacé par 3% de dégâts critiques).
*Epaules, Mains & Pieds :* 34, 24, 24 (le 34 pouvant être remplacé par 3% de MF, un des 24 pouvant être remplacé par 2% de dégâts critiques).




> 2, Les compétences maximales diffèrent-elles suivant la compétence ?
> exemple : si c'est robustesse en premier, on en a 144 points, mais si c'est puissance, on en a 199 (au pif, toujours !)


En fait, cela dépend du type d'objet. Un objet berserk, ainsi, aura toujours la caractéristique Puissance plus élevée que les deux autres (qui seront toujours Précision et Dégâts critiques).




> 3, Est-ce qu'on connait ce détail pour chaque pièce d'armure et chaque bijou ?
> En gros, puis-je calculer d'avance en décidant de faire une armure à base de vita, robu et précision que je cumulerai 500 points dans l'un, 250 dans l'autre, ect ...


Oui. D'ailleurs, une liste complète des armures exotiques de niveau 80 (en anglais) est dispo sur le wiki officiel, permettant de repérer les pièces dont tu peux avoir besoin, et de prévoir tes acquisitions.




> 4, Est-ce que pour être efficace dans le jeu et dans une compétence (type puissance) il faut forcément prendre l'aptitude full dedans et le build de l'armure correspondant ?


Là, ça dépend du build, et ne jouant pas élé, je ne pourrais pas dire. Mais si tu as vraiment besoin d'une caractéristique (par exemple Puissance), il est sans doute plus efficace de se focaliser dessus, oui.




> 5, Même genre de question : mettons que je joue l'indécision et que je veuille monter une aptitude (mettons vita) et compenser les autres par l'armure. Est-ce que ce sera pourri pour toutes ? Pour celles de l'armure ?


Eh bien ça te rendra polyvalente je suppose. Pas aussi efficace dans un point précis que les gens ayant focalisé leur attention sur une caractéristique. Mais chaque pièce d'armure apportant des points dans 3 caractéristiques, au final tout le monde a beaucoup de points partout, donc je ne pense pas que ça ferait une énorme différence.

J'espère ne pas avoir répondu à côté, et être compréhensible  :;):

----------


## Maderone

Voilà tout ce qu'il te faut pour faire un stuff lvl 80 exotique !
http://dulfy.net/2012/10/03/gw2-endgame-gearing-guide/

Pour ta question 4 sur un stuff complet tu as en gros 1200-1400 de puissance. Imaginons que tu fais un build basé sur la puissance, ça va te faire gagner 300 en tout. 300 sur 1300/1600. Voilà, c'est pas énorme. Donc si tu veux vraiment être opti de la mort et gagner le moindre petit morceau de dps, il vaut mieux.
Par contre, tu peux absolument ne pas jouer puissance. C'est pas 300 en moins qui feront la différence sur ton build, dans l'absolu. 

Moi en ce qui me concerne je joue comme je l'entends. Je meurs trop dans un donjon, paf j'équipe la moitié de mon stuff en robu-vita/dps. Je me rends compte que je meurs pas souvent parce que y'a 3 gardien dans l'équipe, bah je me remet en full dps. Y'a des batiments à tuer ? Je retire mon stuff condition. 
Et j'ai aucun problème, je pense que c'est voulu, parce que c'est pas ça qui fera la différence sur un boss qui mets 10 minutes à mourir. Que tu aies 40 de puissance en plus ou 70 en soin, c'est pas ça qui fera la différence sur un long combat avec 4 autres personnes en donjon par exemple. Je pense que ça se base vraiment sur comment tu joues, comment tu veux jouer.

----------


## meiKo

De base au level 80 tu as 916 en Puissance, Précision, Robustesse et Vitalité.
Avec les traits tu peux rajouter 300 max à une de ces stats (plus d'autres stats).
Avec l'équipement tu peux rajouter encore un peu plus 1100 dans la state forte et 750 dans les states faibles.

Le mieux étant de faire un tableau excel  ::):  Attention pour les accessoires il ne faut pas oublier de comptabiliser les bijoux qui sont placés dans les orifices.

EDIT: Par ex en full Berserker je monte à 2334 en puissance et 1995 en précision

----------


## Maderone

Ouais d'ailleurs, je sais plus d'où sortent mes chiffres là, 1300 o_o
J'ai du me tromper dans ma tête à un moment parce que j'arrive à 1900 avec puissance en stat principal. Donc voilà Lee Tchii, tu vois que 300 de puissance sur 1900, c'est encore moins grave de pas être opti.

----------


## olih

J'ai l'impression que quoi que tu fasses, l'optimisation passe plus par la bonne attribution des points d'aptitudes que part une super opti des armures (à part peut être les runes ?).
Achète toi déjà si ce n'est pas encore fait du stuff gold 80, c'est pas cher et ça te permet de tester à moindre risque.
Et puis on peut toujours mélanger les pièces.

----------


## meiKo

> Ouais d'ailleurs, je sais plus d'où sortent mes chiffres là, 1300 o_o


Je pense que c'est la valeur hors base au level 80 (916)

----------


## Lee Tchii

Merci pour vos nombreuses réponses ! Je ne pensais pas les avoir aussi vite (ça en fait des choses à assimiler).
Donc c'est surtout l'armure qui fait les stats, et les armures spécialisées (genre bersek, clerc, marauder, ect ...) qui donnent des bonus plus élevés pour la stat principale.
Juste un point, je ne retrouve pas les 1100 points et 750 offerts par les armures avec les bonus qu'annonce Maxi pour la question 1. J'ai lapin compris un truc ?

Deux autres questions que j'ai oublié : 
Les runes (majeures donc) font-elles vraiment la différence ou sont-elles là pour des bonus mineurs ?
Quelqu'un qui cherche un précurseur de légendaire est habillé full pilleur avec la rune du pirate ?

PS : Made, tu as combien d'armures en tout ?  ::o: 
PS2 : Mais Olih, les autres disent l’opposé !

----------


## tibere

je profite de cette vague de question et je rebondie (comme ils aiment bien faire à la radio ^^) sur ce mot de Lee Tchii:


> Voilà je suis ENFIN level 80, j'ai quasi-fini l'histoire personnelle


heu....ai essayé hier Zaitan seule....et bien ..heu comment dire....c'est assez impossible...pas passé le premier engrenage.. suis élé alors peut être c'est pas la profession la mieux pour affronter tout ça ^^
quelqu'un a déjà réussi l'ultime quête sans être plusieurs (je compte pas les copains veilleurs ou soupirs et durand-machin-chose) ?

----------


## Thorkel

Dites, j'ai aucune intention de relancer le débat, je pose juste la question pour mon cas personnel (qui ne court pas du tout aux dernières armures, je me focalise principalement sur le fait de pouvoir me balader partout en PVE/donjons) sans trop mourir. Donc, est ce que le fait d'être équipé en or est suffisant, à l'instant T, permet de finir relativement tranquillement tout ce qu'il y a à faire dans le jeu? (ou faut il de l'exo au mini?)

Merci.

PS: je reviens d'une virée sur le post GTA5 sur ce même forum, c'est pas la même communauté, rassurez moi!^^

----------


## meiKo

> Juste un point, je ne retrouve pas les 1100 points et 750 offerts par les armures avec les bonus qu'annonce Maxi pour la question 1. J'ai lapin compris un truc ?


Ex en puissance/précision :
- Armure 315/224
- Rune 120/84 avec les orbes de ruby
- Arme 179/128
- Bijoux : 461/315
- Dos : 43/28

----------


## Maximelene

> Dites, j'ai aucune intention de relancer le débat, je pose juste la question pour mon cas personnel (qui ne court pas du tout aux dernières armures, je me focalise principalement sur le fait de pouvoir me balader partout en PVE/donjons) sans trop mourir. Donc, est ce que le fait d'être équipé en or est suffisant, à l'instant T, permet de finir relativement tranquillement tout ce qu'il y a à faire dans le jeu? (ou faut il de l'exo au mini?)


Le stuff rare (or) suffit à tout faire dans le jeu  :;):

----------


## Guitou

Même le vert non ?
Enfin je suis élém full vert avec 12k PV et je meurs pas plus que les autres dans les donjons (sauf quand je garde mes dagues) et en PvE ça passe sans trop de pb.

----------


## Odrhann

> je profite de cette vague de question et je rebondie (comme ils aiment bien faire à la radio ^^) sur ce mot de Lee Tchii: 
> heu....ai essayé hier Zaitan seule....et bien ..heu comment dire....c'est assez impossible...pas passé le premier engrenage.. suis élé alors peut être c'est pas la profession la mieux pour affronter tout ça ^^
> quelqu'un a déjà réussi l'ultime quête sans être plusieurs (je compte pas les copains veilleurs ou soupirs et durand-machin-chose) ?



Wait...Arah en solo ?

----------


## Mr Slurp

L'utlime quête ca reste un donjon... et avant d'entrer le jeu te prévient que vaut mieux être 5 hein...

----------


## Thorkel

Merci pour vos réponses :;):

----------


## Maderone

> PS : Made, tu as combien d'armures en tout ?


Pour l'instant que 3 sets, je compte m'en faire encore 2, pour au moins tester. J'ai pas encore celui basé sur les conditions, et je me ferai le puissance/précision/robu.

----------


## Zepolak

> PS: je reviens d'une virée sur le post GTA5 sur ce même forum, c'est pas la même communauté, rassurez moi!^^


À l'heure actuelle, un tiers des modobell qu'on reçoit, spam compris, sur l'intégralité du forum CPC, provient de cet unique post. 

Donc non, rien à voir. (Et je sais pas si les modos vont pas finir par y intervenir très lourdement).

----------


## tibere

> Wait...Arah en solo ?


ben, en fait j’espérais naivement que ce soit "une instance" dans le donjon, la mort de zaitan...ça fait plop mon histoire.
 en tout cas, ça me rassure parce que je commençais à  penser que l'élémentaliste c’était un peu leger comme personne ;o(
merci des  éclaircies.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Merci pour les réponses en effet.

Arah il faut le faire avec 4 canards. C'tout. J'ai eu cette réaction similaire, c'est à dire que c'est la fin de la quête perso, mais infaisable en solo. Un peu étrange (bien que compréhensible vu l'ampleur de la tâche).
J'suis surtout dessus que l'autre endive qui a perdu sa grosse épée (et donc son interet) ne vienne même pas y mettre une feuille.
Genre :"J'ai fini ma Grand Chasse. C'est cocktail tropical sur les plages maintenant ! Ah oui ... il reste JUSTE à tenter de dégommer le méchant ..."

Ya un topic sur le background du jeu ? Parce que j'ai pleins d'interrogations qui fourmillent sur l'histoire, toussa ...

----------


## Maderone

Non  ::o: 
Mais tu peux le créer  ::):

----------


## Vaaahn

> Non 
> Mais tu peux le créer


+1 fait toi plaisir, la sous section est faite pour  :;):

----------


## Lee Tchii

Vous voulez vraiment ouvrir la boite de Pandore ?  :tired:

----------


## Charmide

Depuis que j'ai appris que je confondais Grenth et Melandru, je suis d'avis que ce topic serait bien nécessaire  :;):

----------


## Maximelene

> je confondais Grenth et Melandru


Ah ouais, quand même  ::o:

----------


## mikelion

Scusez mon ignorance mais j'ai une question concernant les donjons? Est ce qu'il y a un moyen de savoir quels sont les chemins que l'on a déjà réussi dans un donjon en mode exploration ? C'est histoire de ne pas refaire les mêmes.

----------


## Guitou

La mémoire.

Quoique je découvre les donjons et dans certains les chemins sont vachement similaires, il vaudrait mieux passer par un fichier excel.

----------


## Thorkel

Dites, la coupure était générale hier soir? Me suis fait déco à la barbare et j'ai pas attendu de pouvoir revenir, suis parti faire autre chose  ::P:

----------


## Guitou

Oui c'était général pour mettre en place le patch. La reco était un peu laborieuse avec le patch à DL avant mais en 30 min c'était bon et il y avait déjà quelques changements dans l'Arche du Lion.

----------


## Vaaahn

http://www.numerama.com/magazine/242...encaisser.html

*s'équipe de son maxi paquet giant de popcorn*

_Fight!_

----------


## Thorkel

Nan mais ca devait être seulement deux développeurs pour le rôdeur en particulier...pas sur le patch en entier.....ou alors c'est du gros foutage de gueule !

----------


## Mr Ianou

Je vous présente les deux développeurs du patch de guild war 2 : spéciale rangers

----------


## Vaaahn

Apparemment Numérama dit de la merde (tiens c'est nouveau ça ...), c'est pas 2 développeurs mais 2 designers pour l'équilibre des classes.
Je m'y connais pas, mais 2 designers c'est pas peu ?

----------


## Zepolak

Oui Numerama dit de la merde, je l'avais lu hier l'explication sur le forum officiel.
Disons qu'une fois que tes compétences ont été créé (là, ouais, c'est un méga boulot), avoir 2 mecs qui bossent à plein temps sur leur équilibrage ne me paraît pas saugrenu. Je veux dire, euh... Vous savez combien y a de développeurs à temps complets pour des projets autrement plus critiques dans d'autres industries ?
Par contre, ça serait chouette de connaître la taille complète des équipes Anet pour se rendre un peu compte.

----------


## Arkane Derian

Sur le premier GW, y avait que Izzy (Isiah Cartwright) qui s'en occupait vraiment (avant le début du développement de GW 2 en tout cas), donc deux personnes pour GW2, comme dit Zepo, ça ne me parait pas hors de propos. 

A mon avis, l'erreur de communication vient plutôt des fameuses déclarations in game de John Peters qui avaient été reprises un peu partout sur le net et annonçant une maj énorme qui réglait plein de trucs. Le fait est que, lorsqu'on regarde le patch note, et les modifs des classes en particulier, on se rend vite compte qu'il y a eu beaucoup plus de corrections de bugs que d'équilibrage/modifications, alors que joueurs (et les rôdeurs en particulier) attendaient de vraies nouvelles façon de joueur leur personnage.

----------


## Maximelene

> A mon avis, l'erreur de communication vient plutôt des fameuses déclarations in game de John Peters qui avaient été reprises un peu partout sur le net et annonçant une maj énorme qui réglait plein de trucs. Le fait est que, lorsqu'on regarde le patch note, et les modifs des classes en particulier, on se rend vite compte qu'il y a eu beaucoup plus de corrections de bugs que d'équilibrage/modifications, alors que joueurs (et les rôdeurs en particulier) attendaient de vraies nouvelles façon de joueur leur personnage.


Ouais, c'est surtout une mauvaise interprétation des joueurs, en fait. John Peters annonçait "X lignes pour telle classe", les lignes y sont bien, ce sont les joueurs (enfin, les moins malins d'entre eux) qui se sont attendus à de lourdes modifications de fond en conséquence. Un peu comme s'ils n'avaient jamais lu un patch note, en fait...

Même si, effectivement, on s'attendait quand même à 2-3 changements, mais pas de quoi non plus en faire un fromage. Ce n'est pas comme si on était à la rue, loin de là. Et j'ai beau moi-même jouer rôdeur à 99%, je suis le premier à dire qu'il y a d'autres priorités.

Sinon l'article n'est pas accessible actuellement chez moi, mais pour avoir vu le "résumé", sans dire qu'ils annoncent de la merde, je dirais qu'ils font non seulement des raccourcis, mais surtout des raccourcis grossiers typiques du mec qui n'a rien compris. Parce que pour le coup, 2 personnes à plein temps sur l'équilibrage, ça me paraît tout à fait correct (je dirais même que c'est vachement élevé, en fait). Mais j'imagine encore bien que certains joueurs sont convaincus qu'un tel travail nécessite 30 personnes à plein temps...

----------


## Zepolak

Le raccourci est qu'ils passent de deux designers pour les classes à deux développeurs pour fixer les bugs.
Pas tout à fait la même chose.

----------


## Maximelene

Petite anecdote amusante du jour :

Rata Sum est un anagramme de Mursaat.

----------


## Say hello

Bah c'est bien connu que les Asuras sont maléfiques.  :Cigare:

----------


## Korbeil

pour compléter ça:

http://wiki.guildwars.com/wiki/User_...ra_and_Mursaat



> I think I can say pretty confidently that the Enchanted are not related to the Mursaat.


Mais c'est affreux !!!! =(

(Bon par contre on apprends que les Mursaats risque de revenir faire un tour ! et que Rata Surm était bien une cité Mursaat (si j'ai bien compris))

---------- Post added at 02h37 ---------- Previous post was at 02h33 ----------

PS: cette page est vraiment BOURREE d'info  ::o: 

genre ...



> I can't comment on the creature in the lake; sorry =/. I know that's not exactly what you want to hear, but you just might have to wait until GW2 to find out about this one.


Ils parlent ici du fameux dragon sous le lac drakkar ! On risque donc de retourner par là bas et de boutter du serviteur de Jormag  ::P: 

---------- Post added at 02h39 ---------- Previous post was at 02h37 ----------

(bon okay je viens de remarquer que se sont des posts datant de 2007 ! mais ils parlent quand même de GW2 :<)

----------


## Cepheus

Le monstre sous le lac drakkar est un champion de Jormag tué par Destiny's Edge dans le bouquin si je ne me plante pas.

----------


## Korbeil

::O: 

une possible future fractale ? :D

----------


## Snydlock

> Le monstre sous le lac drakkar est un champion de Jormag tué par Destiny's Edge dans le bouquin si je ne me plante pas.


C'était pas Jormag lui-même sous le lac ?
Et qui justement, avait corrompu le frère de Jora.

----------


## Arkane Derian

> Jormag is not the dragon visible in Drakkar Lake in the original Guild Wars as many once thought. Instead, that is Drakkar, a champion to Jormag.

----------


## Anita Spade

Mais c'est fascinant tout ce background en puissance!  ::w00t:: 
I want to know more!

----------


## Korbeil

> Mais c'est fascinant tout ce background en puissance! 
> I want to know more!


Exactement, le soucis dans Guild Wars c'est qu'il faut chercher ses éléments de background, alors que dans WoW (par exemple), il est clairement étalé à la vue de tous.

Sinon, need en savoir plus sur Rata Surm moi !  ::(:

----------


## Thorkel

C'est calme......c'est trop calme.....jpréfère quand c'est un tout ptit peu plus...moins calme...

Et sinon, question de quelqu'un qui a loupé tout le WE...le seul moyen d'aller sur l'île est de passer par l'arche du Lion?

----------


## Zepolak

> Et sinon, question de quelqu'un qui a loupé tout le WE...le seul moyen d'aller sur l'île est de passer par l'arche du Lion?


Même pendant el week-end, c'était la seule porte d'entrée  ::): 
Mais après, une fois arrivé, y a des TP sur l'île donc c'est bon.

Ce n'est pas si calme, y a un pa-quet de monde le soir sur le mumble, et certainement pas que le soir.

De matin, même si je ne passe uqe pour checker les améliorations, y a à peu près le même nombre de jour qu'il y a plus d'un mois. Bref, cette guilde est vivante mais ce thread est moins spammé qu'avant : normal, y a une section  ::):

----------


## olih

M'en parle pas, l'event final de dimanche soir niveau mumble, c'était épique  :Emo: .

----------


## Guitou

Oui tous les soirs mêmes sans faire partie d'un groupe RvR/Donjon y'a toujours des gens qui discutent et où tu peux t'incruster sauvagement.
C'est agréable d'ailleurs pendant le PvE solo d'avoir mumble.

----------


## Maximelene

> M'en parle pas, l'event final de dimanche soir niveau mumble, c'était épique .


Ouais, tout ces gens qui se sont incrustés sur un canal qu'utilisait déjà un groupe pour faire son donjon, c'était épique !

----------


## olih

:tired: 
Soit pas aigri, c'est mauvais pour ton teint.
Maintenant imaginez ça


sur un norn barbu à la Chabal...

Putain je peux pas.

----------


## Maximelene

> Soit pas aigri, c'est mauvais pour ton teint.


J'suis pas aigri, perso j'ai trouvé ça marrant. Le temps qu'on finisse notre donjon, on avait déjà 14 incrustes sur le canal  ::P:

----------


## Charmide

Faudrait faire un canal Event/Bistrot/Joyeux bordel dans lequel on irait par défaut !

----------


## silence

Faudrait surtout que les gens cessent de se plaindre pour rien.

----------


## Maximelene

faudrait surtout que les gens arrêtent de croire qu'on se plaint dès qu'on dit le moindre truc...

----------


## silence

Retourne faire tes fractals qui plantent toi.

J'ai bien lu que ca ne te gênait pas mais certains ne semblent pas dans ton cas et ca commence à devenir légèrement pénible.

----------


## Charmide

Ma proposition me semble plus réalisable que la tienne Sterco  ::trollface:: 

Ça ferait un lieu de RDV sympa quand même. Je fais chier un admin Mumble le plus vite possible.

----------


## Maximelene

> Retourne faire tes fractals qui plantent toi.
> 
> J'ai bien lu que ca ne te gênait pas mais certains ne semblent pas dans ton cas et ca commence à devenir légèrement pénible.


Ah, au temps pour moi.

Enfin je peux comprendre qu'on soit énervé quand, alors qu'on essaie de faire un donjon, on se retrouve à 20 dans le canal, empêchant par là même de bien s'organiser.

----------


## Maderone

> Soit pas aigri, c'est mauvais pour ton teint.
> Maintenant imaginez ça


 ::wub::   ::wub::   ::wub::

----------


## olih

> 


Pas de doute, tu as des goûts douteux  :tired: .

----------


## Korbeil

> Pas de doute, tu as des goûts douteux .


JE L'AVAIS DIT

personne ne me croyais  ::(:

----------


## Arkane Derian

> Même pendant el week-end, c'était la seule porte d'entrée 
> Mais après, une fois arrivé, y a des TP sur l'île donc c'est bon.
> 
> Ce n'est pas si calme, y a un pa-quet de monde le soir sur le mumble, et certainement pas que le soir.
> 
> De matin, même si je ne passe uqe pour checker les améliorations, y a à peu près le même nombre de jour qu'il y a plus d'un mois. Bref, cette guilde est vivante


Tout le monde s'en fout mais je tenais à dire que ça me fait super plaisir qu'il y ait toujours autant de canards sur le jeu. Un grand bravo à tous et en particulier aux animateurs ou aux canards anonymes de la guilde qui se bougent pour que ça reste vivant. J'espère que ça va durer !

----------


## Zepolak

> Tout le monde s'en fout mais je tenais à dire que ça me fait super plaisir qu'il y ait toujours autant de canards sur le jeu. Un grand bravo à tous et en particulier aux animateurs ou aux canards anonymes de la guilde qui se bougent pour que ça reste vivant. J'espère que ça va durer !


Ça te dis pas de revenir dans la guilde s'pèce de misanthrope en mousse ?  ::wub:: 
Puis tu ramènes tes amis !
(Ça nous referait probablement toucher du doigt le cap mais j'avais proposé de guilder les gens qui ne jouent plus dans une guilde fantôme "Les CPC retraité" et de faire du mouvement entre les deux pour les canards qui relancent le jeu).

----------


## Koops

J'approuve cette idée  ::ninja::

----------


## Ptit gras

Toutafé !

----------


## Maderone

Reviens, Arkane reviens !

----------


## Vaaahn

Reviens Aaaarkane reviens, parce que Vizunah il a besoin de toi!

----------


## Anita Spade

SI tu reviens, ce sera l’occasion de porter mon smoking en alpaga !

----------


## Dar

Yo les Coin²

Je me pose 2 questions. Mon OS est sur ssd et mes installs (dont GW2) sur un HDD.

1/ Quel gain j'aurai en mettant GW sur le ssd ?
2/ Vu que GW est sous la forme d'une simple archive ets ce qu'un simple couper/coller ferait office de désinstallation réinstallation ?

Merci  ::):

----------


## Mr Slurp

Je peux au moins te répondre pour le couper/coller : 
- ca marche nickel, ce jeu est auto porteur et peut même être posé sur un disque amovible  :;):

----------


## Gordor

Pour le SSD, je m'étais renseigné puisque je comptais investir un peu.
A priori GW2 ne profite du SSD que pour les chargements, qui sont du coup plus rapide.C'est tout, et c'est déjà pas mal

----------


## Tynril

J'ai GW2 sur un SSD, ma femme non, la différence sur les chargements est impressionnante. Genre il me faut moitié moins de temps quand je zone, quand j'utilise un waypoint, ... Je recommande vivement.  ::):

----------


## kierian

> A priori GW2 ne profite du SSD que pour les chargements, qui sont du coup plus rapide.C'est tout, et c'est déjà pas mal


Ce n'est pas spécifique à GW2, le SSD n'est utile "que" pour les temps de chargement, et ce, quelque soit le jeu. (hors chargement, c'est ta ram qui bosse, pas le disque)
Bref, plus un jeu a de temps de chargement, plus c'est utile, même si de facto, cela n'est que du "confort" de jeu, rien d'indispensable. (je l'ai aussi collé sur le ssd, et c'est effectivement plus confortable)

---------- Post added at 20h28 ---------- Previous post was at 20h21 ----------




> 1/ Quel gain j'aurai en mettant GW sur le ssd ?


Pour le gain HD meca/SSD, très difficile à dire tant cela dépend de la qualité de ton meca actuel, et de celle du futur SSD. A défaut d'une valeur, sur un "vieux" M4 64go, c'est déjà "appréciable", et c'est un des ssd qui doit être le moins cher/plus vieux je pense, doit déjà exister bien mieux j'imagine.

----------


## Guitou

Pour le SSD qui héberge le système et GW2, aucun soucis, fonce !
J'ai 2 PCs, un avec SSD et l'autre sans (mais GW2 sur un autre DD physique) et y'a pas photo.

Sinon rien à voir, je sais que quelqu'un sur ce forum à poster une image avec des teintures appliquées à la même armure et allant du noir (abysse) au blanc (céleste) avec toutes les nuances intermédiaires mais impossible à retrouver. Ca vous dit quelque chose ?

----------


## Maximelene

> Guide complet des nuances de gris, de Midnight Ice à Celestial !


 :;):

----------


## Guitou

Je t'aime. :x

----------


## Diwydiant

J'ai posé cette question hier sur le canal de guilde, mais je voulais la poser à nouveau ici, au cas où : j'ai trèèèèèèèès régulièrement des demandes de vérifications par mail au moment de me connecter. Du genre : hier après-midi, je me suis connecté 3 fois, et les 3 fois j'ai du cliquer sur le lien de vérification reçu par mail, me demandant d'autoriser la connexion... Et c'est parfois lourd.
 ::|: 

Suis-je le seul dans ce cas ?
 :Emo:

----------


## Lee Tchii

Tu as pensé à mémoriser la demande d'accès ?
Je suis chez Orange et tous les mercredis je change d'IP donc tous les mercredis je recommence la procédure.

----------


## FragDamon

Bonjour les canards,

Je suis un joueur de WoW qui est en ce moment un peu blasé de WoW. J'hésite à faire une pause sur Guild Wars 2 mais j'ai quelques questions avant de me lancer :

- j'ai regardé les différentes classes sur le site offi, et j'ai l'impression que ce sont quasiment les mêmes que celles de WoW ( à part l'ingénieur) ? Est ce vraiment le cas en jeu ou pas du tout ?

- le contenu HL est-il consistant ?

- qu'en est il de la montée HL ? durée, qualité, intérêt ?

- le magasin est-il intrusif dans le jeu ou peut-on jouer sans aller une seule fois dedans ?

- le pvp est- il a peu près équilibré ?

----------


## Skiant

> Bonjour les canards,
> 
> Je suis un joueur de WoW qui est en ce moment un peu blasé de WoW. J'hésite à faire une pause sur Guild Wars 2 mais j'ai quelques questions avant de me lancer :
> 
> - j'ai regardé les différentes classes sur le site offi, et j'ai l'impression que ce sont quasiment les mêmes que celles de WoW ( à part l'ingénieur) ? Est ce vraiment le cas en jeu ou pas du tout ?
> 
> - le contenu HL est-il consistant ?
> 
> - qu'en est il de la montée HL ? durée, qualité, intérêt ?
> ...


Une réponse pour toutes tes questions : Ce n'est pas WoW.

De rien.

----------


## PurpleSkunk

Un peu violent mais tellement vrai.  :Emo:

----------


## FragDamon

Bah j'ai lu/entendu plusieurs fois que c'était WoW en mieux alors je trouvais ca légitime de demander... Et un avis construit m'aiderait plus à me décider  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Guitou

Franchement c'est pas comparable. Après si tu veux vraiment un avis faut avouer que WOW (enfin j'ai joué que jusqu'à la fin de BC) est bien meilleur en PvE HL, mais au global GW2 est au dessus (je trouve).




> - j'ai regardé les différentes classes sur le site offi, et j'ai l'impression que ce sont quasiment les mêmes que celles de WoW ( à part l'ingénieur) ? Est ce vraiment le cas en jeu ou pas du tout ?
> Non rien à voir avec WoW.
> 
> - le contenu HL est-il consistant ?
> Si tu compares à WOW, non. Mais si tu prends en compte le RvR infiniment plus.
> 
> - qu'en est il de la montée HL ? durée, qualité, intérêt ?
> Rapide, sympathique et multiple (PvE, craft, donjon, RvR), pour l'intérêt tu n'as pas forcément besoin d'être HL en RvR par exemple.
> 
> ...

----------


## Skiant

J'suis dans un bon jour :

- Les classes "ressemblent" parce que ce sont presque toutes des archétypes du médiéval-fantastique. Ca ressemble autant à du WoW qu'à du Diablo qu'à du Donjons & Dragons. A part l'ingé, en effet.

- Toute l'idée de contenu HL/Contenu pas-HL est totalement pas adaptée à GW2 parce que contrairement aux autres MMO, la course au HL n'est pas une fin en soi. L'idée c'est de s'amuser en jouant, pas en cherchant à répéter des dizaines et des dizaines de fois la même instance pour avoir du stuff qui permet de farmer l'instance d'après. Mais, si c'est tout de même ça que tu cherches, on a un petit nombre de donjons qui sont là pour les loot-addicts, notamment les Fractales qui ont ouvert y'a pas longtemps.

- Rien dans le magasin n'est indispensable. Y'a beaucoup de trucs de confort, ou de costumes pour faire le kéké en ville.

- Y'a plusieurs modes de PvP : sPvP (combats en arènes par petites équipes) et W3 (gros affrontements entre les serveurs qui durent une semaine 24h/24). Y'a pas mal de discussions à propos des deux modes mais j'te conseille de lire les topics ad hoc dans ce sous-forum.

----------


## FragDamon

Ok merci pour vos réponses ! Vous avez un plan pour avoir le jeu moins cher ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Odrhann

Mais qu'ont-ils fait à notre Skiant Paul Gothier  :Emo:

----------


## Skiant

> Mais qu'ont-ils fait à notre Skiant Paul Gothier


Les vicissitudes de la vie. *regarde l'horizon l'air pensif*

----------


## Guitou

> Ok merci pour vos réponses ! Vous avez un plan pour avoir le jeu moins cher ?


Vu qu'il n'y a pas d'abo et pas encore d'extension payante je vois pas le moyen de l'avoir moins cher.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Surtout que vu le nombre d'heures qu'on y a tous passés depuis le début, sans abonnement, ce jeu est surement le plus rentable de tous ceux que j'ai acheté.

----------


## Odrhann

J'en suis à 10 centimes l'heure. C'est pas mal.

----------


## dragou

0.1666€/h

ca commence à être rentable ^^

----------


## FragDamon

Haha bon c'est malin je vais salement craquer pour GW2 à cause de vous !

----------


## Maximelene

0.43€ de l'heure ici.

Mais j'ai acheté une collector hors de prix, et des gemmes que je compte dedans  ::P:

----------


## Guitou

> Haha bon c'est malin je vais salement craquer pour GW2 à cause de vous !


J'engage ma clause d'irresponsable.

----------


## Aldrasha

> 0.43€ de l'heure ici.
> 
> Mais j'ai acheté une collector hors de prix, et des gemmes que je compte dedans



Sale riche !

----------


## Maximelene

> Sale riche !


Plus maintenant, du coup  ::P:

----------


## Dar

> Je peux au moins te répondre pour le couper/coller : 
> - ca marche nickel, ce jeu est auto porteur et peut même être posé sur un disque amovible


Merci à tous pour vos réponses je c/c tout ça ce soir  :;):

----------


## FragDamon

Bon voilà j'ai craqué j'ai commandé le jeu, il devrait arriver samedi. Il y a plusieurs serveurs ou c'est un seul gros serv ? Que je vous rejoigne dans la guilde !

----------


## Mr Slurp

C'est plusieurs serveur, Pour rejoindre les CPC, c'est Vizunah Square (place de Vizunah en français)  :;):

----------


## Maderone

> 0.43€ de l'heure ici.
> 
> Mais j'ai acheté une collector hors de prix, et des gemmes que je compte dedans


Voleur  ::ninja::

----------


## Alchimist

Il y a un moyen d'obtenir des armes d'ordre ou des armures culturels de niveau exotique, sans utiliser de pierre de transmutation, ou alors je suis aveugle.

----------


## purEcontact

> Il y a un moyen d'obtenir des armes d'ordre ou des armures culturels de niveau exotique, sans utiliser de pierre de transmutation, ou alors je suis aveugle.


Non.

----------


## Maderone

Parait que y'a un CDD en possession du Rêveur, quelqu'un connait son pseudo?

----------


## Korbeil

> Parait que y'a un CDD en possession du Rêveur, quelqu'un connait son pseudo?


Trop en stress  ::P:

----------


## Knight of Iku

> J'ai posé cette question hier sur le canal de guilde, mais je voulais la poser à nouveau ici, au cas où : j'ai trèèèèèèèès régulièrement des demandes de vérifications par mail au moment de me connecter. Du genre : hier après-midi, je me suis connecté 3 fois, et les 3 fois j'ai du cliquer sur le lien de vérification reçu par mail, me demandant d'autoriser la connexion... Et c'est parfois lourd.
> 
> 
> Suis-je le seul dans ce cas ?


Ca me le fait tout le temps, je suis chez Free et je change pas d'adresse IP. Mais bon ça me dérange pas plus que ça donc, j'ai pas trop cherché à solutionner le truc !

Au moins je sais que personne ne me volera ma magnifique guerrière sylvaris lvl 49 full set caca ! Haaaaarrrrr !

----------


## tibere

je change de sujet, et suis pas bien sure que ce soit là qu'il faille poster ce genre de question, mais est-ce qu il y aurait ici un wiki-coin coin qui saurait comment on fabrique les doublons de cuivre  ?
c'est déjà arrivé une fois d'en obtenir avec sais plus quoi précisément à la forge (genre medaillon-machin), mais est ce qu'il y aurait recette et métier d'artisanat pour en fabriquer ?

----------


## Guitou

Ca se fabrique pas c'est sûr.
Pour le drop je sais pas trop. Tu en as peut-être récupéré en recyclant un objet.

----------


## Beenasse

C'est pas simplement un loot ?  Ou alors un objet qu'on trouve dans les coffres du lion noir ?  Il y en a en argent et en or aussi.  *Avec un doute pour l'or, maintenant que je l'écris*

----------


## Guitou

Si si, argent, or et platine.

Pour les loots effectivement j'ai dû en récupérer dans les coffres du lion noir.

----------


## tibere

Dans des coffres caché au quatre coin de la carte, oui en ai déjà eut, mais ça ne m'est jamais arrivé dans un coffre du lion noir, _(d'façon, je garde précieusement mes clefs au cas ou à noël on ai là même qu' Halloween et que je puisse devenir très très très très riche avec un moche skin en boule de houx ^^ )_ 
Merci d avoir rep au passage ;o) ..et si je résume, ça se fabrique pas a votre connaissance.(hormis dans un coin de mon crane pas net avec sais plus quoi à la forge ).

----------


## FragDamon

Mon pote a reçu son jeu et moi non (non je n'ai pas les boules du tout ) du coup il teste un peu la, et du coup on se demandait à quel niveau on peut se rejoindre, vu que chaque race débute dans un endroit différent ?

----------


## Beenasse

Vous pouvez vous rejoindre dés le début du jeu. Il suffit en général de faire la première quête de votre quête perso (en tout cas c'est le cas pour les asuras, la meilleure race du jeu  ::wub:: ).  Ensuite se rendre dans la capitale de sa race et prendre le tp vers l'Arche du Lion. Une fois là bas, tu as des tp vers les capitales de toutes les races.  Et voilà le tour est joué !

----------


## Mr Slurp

Une fois que tu as fini la "noob zone" (le tuto quoi), il n'y a rien qui t'oblige à rester dans la zone ou tu commances:

- Une fois la noob zone terminée, tu te retrouves juste devant l'entrée de la ville correspondant à ta race. Dans chacune de ces villes, il existe un portail qui te permet d'aller vers "l'Arche du Lion" (la ville centrale du monde), et cette ville centrale possède bien entendu un portail allant vers chaque ville du monde (tous groupés au même endroit). Donc sois c'est toi qui va aller rejoindre ton pote en traversant une paire de ville, sois c'est lui qui vas le faire. mais dans tous les cas c'est très simple.

----------


## FragDamon

Ok bonne initiative ça ! Mon pote me stream sur skype il teste plein de persos...JE VEUX JOUER

----------


## Mr Slurp

Fallait le prendre en version dématérialisé  ::trollface::

----------


## FragDamon

Vu ma vitesse de dl pas sûr (je commence à le dl au cas ou c'est fini d'ici demain matin) mais au pire demain j'aurais juste les patchs à dl !

----------


## Gordor

> Ok merci pour vos réponses ! Vous avez un plan pour avoir le jeu moins cher ?


http://www.greenmangaming.com/s/fr/e...gital-edition/

a priori un peu tard

----------


## FragDamon

Un peu tard, et puis je l'ai eu en physique pour le même prix sur amazon  ::):  Mais merci quand même !

----------


## Maximelene

> http://www.greenmangaming.com/s/fr/e...gital-edition/
> 
> a priori un peu tard


Avec la conversion, ça revient à plus cher qu'en version boîte dans un supermarché  :;):

----------


## Gordor

je pensais que c'était la deluxe, mais en fait non
bizarre, greenman sont normalement nettement moins cher que la concurrence

----------


## Arkane Derian

Pour ceux qui voudraient acheter le jeu ce week-end, la version deluxe est au prix de la version normale (54,99€) sur le site officiel (version démat)

----------


## Maximelene

Et si vous hésitez parce que vous avez moins cher, sachez que les bonus de la version deluxe sont minables et ne valent même pas 5€ à mon avis  ::P:

----------


## Lee Tchii

Bon, histoire d'éclaircir un point très très important du background, les sylvaris ont des organes sexuels mais ne peuvent pas avoir d'enfant :
_"Sylvari emerge fully formed from golden fruit pods which grow on the branches of the Pale Tree. Their "gender" is selected by the Pale Tree prior to emergence and is distinguished by the same features as human genders; while sylvari can and do have sex, it is not for reproduction as sylvari can only be born from the Pale Tree."_ Wiki source. 
Et je l'avais lu ailleurs en plus soft. Voilà, ne me remerciez pas.

----------


## Maderone

Merci Lee Tchii !
Tu veux pas créer un topic sur la lore  ::):  ?

----------


## Gwenn

> Bon, histoire d'éclaircir un point très très important du background, les sylvaris ont des organes sexuels mais ne peuvent pas avoir d'enfant


Ok pour les enfants mais est-ce qu'ils peuvent avoir d'autres MST ?
Genre le mildiou.

----------


## Zepolak

Je laisse un petit message ici aussi pour les gens qui fréquentent pas trop le topic idoine mais qui pourraient être intéressés : séances spéciales débutants pour le RvR, demain Dimanche 14h.
Ça veut bien sûr pas dire que les débutants sont pas bienvenus le reste du temps, ou qu'on répond pas aux questions, mais ça veut dire qu'on va spammer s'attarder sur toutes les notions plus que d'habitude !

----------


## Say hello

> Bon, histoire d'éclaircir un point très très important du background, les sylvaris ont des organes sexuels mais ne peuvent pas avoir d'enfant :
> _"Sylvari emerge fully formed from golden fruit pods which grow on the branches of the Pale Tree. Their "gender" is selected by the Pale Tree prior to emergence and is distinguished by the same features as human genders; while sylvari can and do have sex, it is not for reproduction as sylvari can only be born from the Pale Tree."_ Wiki source. 
> Et je l'avais lu ailleurs en plus soft. Voilà, ne me remerciez pas.



Je ne me sentirai plus jamais normal en achetant une laitue.

----------


## Gwenn

Oui mais normal, l'es-tu ?

----------


## Knight of Iku

::o:   :^_^: 
Tout ça c'est des salades.

----------


## mrFish

> Oui mais normal, l'es-tu ?


7/10

----------


## Pourrave

oh oh oh Hivernel arrive

----------


## Maximelene

https://d2vn94glaxzkz3.cloudfront.ne...cept-art-3.jpg

 :Bave:

----------


## Myron

Vous constaterez qu'on distingue déjà un emplacement pour un event en janvier. Ils comptent donc en faire un tout les mois?

----------


## Maximelene

Ils ont effectivement prévu de faire un évènement ou une grosse mise à jour (pouvant éventuellement être accompagnée d'un petit event) chaque mois, oui.

----------


## Arkane Derian

> Avant son arrivée à l’Arche du Lion, dans son gigantesque vaisseau-atelier de jouets, il visitera *chaque grande ville de Tyrie*


Enfin !

EDIT : Pour ceux que ça intéresse, les objets IG qu'Anet avait prévu de distribuer lors de la dernière Gamescom avant de revenir sur sa décision commencent à être donnés via les fansites. J'ai eu un beau T-Shirt GW 2 sur UV (il suffit d'être inscrit chez eux et vous pouvez obtenir le code). J'ai pas vérifier ailleurs mais ça doit être dispo également (par distrubution ou concours)

----------


## Zepolak

On a dépassé 490 joueurs dans la guilde, de nouveau  :;): 

Je vous propose de créer une guilde "CPC Retraités" pour gérer les départs et les retours. L'idée est de mettre dedans tous les gens de rang Canard qui ne jouent plus au lieu de les faire quitter la guilde. De cette façon, s'ils veulent revenir, une simple invitation sans processus casse-couille à la MP forum, et le tour est joué.

Bo, bien sûr, vu qu'ils sont absents, ils risquent pas d'accepter l'invitation à la guilde des retraités, mais ils seront listés comme invités dedans aux yeux des GMs donc ce sera suffisant pour leur relancer une invite dans la guilde normale.

Z'en pensez quoi ?

----------


## Kayato

Je pense qu'on a pas le choix  ::): .

Surtout si quelqu'un se fait sortir alors qu'il est actif en jeu un simple mp fera l'affaire.

----------


## Vaaahn

Promis, je serais sage, me virez pas de la guilde CPC  ::cry:: 
Même que j'ai reçu ma Bbox ce matin, même que le technicien vient me brancher le bouzin demain midi et même que (si ça marche bien) je serais là pour le reset de vendredi soir (et promis je garderais mon push to talk)  ::rolleyes:: 

Mais sinon, je ne pense pas que l'avis populaire des canards ira contre vous. C'est pour le bien de la communauté donc allez y.

----------


## Kayato

C'est surtout qu'on ne vire personne, et que les retraités peuvent revenir à tout moment.

----------


## Vaaahn

J'ai bien compris Kayato  :;): 

Suffit juste que vous mettez un message de guilde expliquant le tout, avec un nom de guilde suffisamment explicite, ça passera je pense.
Reste à voir comment faire la sélection ...

----------


## olih

En fait, ce qui m’embête le plus pour l'instant, c'est la fonte constante des points d'influence  :tired: .

----------


## Korbeil

> En fait, ce qui m’embête le plus pour l'instant, c'est la fonte constante des points d'influence .


ça on peut pas y faire grand chose ... à part stoper son utilisation pendant 1-2semaine pour qu'il remonte :/

----------


## Mr Slurp

Je ne sais pas quelle est la moyenne de rentrée de point d'influence dans la guilde, mais comme le souligne Olih le stock accumulé est en train de fondre comme neige au soleil. Est ce qu'il y a moyen de savoir ce qui consomme le plus?
- Amélioration des forts en RVR?
- achat d'armes de sièges de guilde en RVR
- amélioration Karma  (ou autres) de X heures

Si je ne me trompe pas, l'amélioration de Karma dure 24h et coute 500 pt d'influence, elle est a peut près active tout le temps, est ce qu'on gagne 500pts d'influence par jour (au moins)?

Bref, est ce qu'il y a pas des choses qu'il faudrait rationner? (genre on active le bonus karma que n jours /semaine)

----------


## purEcontact

> Je ne sais pas quelle est la moyenne de rentrée de point d'influence dans la guilde, mais comme le souligne Olih le stock accumulé est en train de fondre comme neige au soleil. Est ce qu'il y a moyen de savoir ce qui consomme le plus?
> - Amélioration des forts en RVR?
> - achat d'armes de sièges de guilde en RVR
> - amélioration Karma  (ou autres) de X heures
> 
> Si je ne me trompe pas, l'amélioration de Karma dure 24h et coute 500 pt d'influence, elle est a peut près active tout le temps, est ce qu'on gagne 500pts d'influence par jour (au moins)?
> 
> Bref, est ce qu'il y a pas des choses qu'il faudrait rationner? (genre on active le bonus karma que n jours /semaine)


Ce qui coûte le plus cher, c'est les speed up. 
Cramer entre 2500 et 5000 influences pour avoir un "bien consommable" (armes et armures RvR, bannières) : est-ce bien judicieux ?
Ce serait pas plus intéressant de refresh constamment la création des ces consommables et partir du principe qu'à chaque reset on a X items à utiliser dans la semaine ?

----------


## Ptit gras

Bien sur que si. Accélerer toutes les catas et golems ça coute un bras. Pour le même prix autant en lancer en continu sans accélération pour en avoir toujours 2/3 de réserve et sans se ruiner.

----------


## purEcontact

Tshirt IG à récupérer : http://www.gw2-world.fr/pages/content/news-2.html

Edit : je viens de me rendre compte que la news date du 26 alors que ça vient d'être posté sur le twitter de GW2FR :-/

----------


## Kayato

> Tshirt IG à récupérer : http://www.gw2-world.fr/pages/content/news-2.html
> 
> Edit : je viens de me rendre compte que la news date du 26 alors que ça vient d'être posté sur le twitter de GW2FR :-/


Merci, je viens de recevoir le code en réponse. Ca fonctionne encore.

----------


## Guitou

Code reçu, je verrais tout à l'heure, merci du tuyaux.  :;):

----------


## Zepolak

Un post a été créé pour les discussions autour des améliorations. Je l'avais fait quand j'avais râlé sur le fait que j'étais le seul à me les taper.  ::trollface:: 

J'ai expliqué ce que je pense de notre consommation actuelle d'influence dedans :

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/73...ions-de-guilde

Vous êtes les bienvenus pour tout commentaire !

----------


## purEcontact

Changer de tronche, de temps en temps, ça fait vraiment pas de mal.

Bref, le kit de transformation complète est une réussite.

----------


## Kayato

Quand tu changes d'apparence tu peux voir ce que ça donne avec ton armure actuelle ?

----------


## Zepolak

La complète, je ne risque pas de l'utiliser, mais la coiffure, ouais c'est rigolo. En tout cas, c'est bien d'avoir ça comme possibilité. 

Ça permet de changer de races ou pas ?

----------


## purEcontact

> Quand tu changes d'apparence tu peux voir ce que ça donne avec ton armure actuelle ?


Tu te retrouves comme dans l'écran de création de personnages avec toutes les options dont celle de montrer / cacher l'armure actuelle.
A noté qu'il faut retirer son casque pour qu'il n'apparaisse pas sur la prévisualisation.




> La complète, je ne risque pas de l'utiliser, mais la coiffure, ouais c'est rigolo. En tout cas, c'est bien d'avoir ça comme possibilité. 
> 
> Ça permet de changer de races ou pas ?


On ne peut pas changer de race et encore moins de pseudo  ::sad:: .

Du coup, si on a un pseudo sexué (comme tanaelle), le fait de changer de sexe est tout de suite moins envisageable.

----------


## kierian

Normal pour la race je trouve, par contre c'est la loose pour le pseudo quand même !  ::'(: 
(si cela avait était le cas, mon énorme Norn mâle serait devenu dans la semaine la plus petite et la plus fine des Norns possible, pas de bol, mais bon, le kit me tente bien malgré tout, bonne initiative de leur part en tout cas)

----------


## Guitou

Rien ne dit que dans le futur il n'y aura pas de token pour renommer son perso. A priori la limite d'Anet c'est ce qui influe sur la quête perso, donc toutes les questions que l'ont a après la personnalisation de l'apparence à la création.

----------


## purEcontact

> Rien ne dit que dans le futur il n'y aura pas de token pour renommer son perso. A priori la limite d'Anet c'est ce qui influe sur la quête perso, donc toutes les questions que l'ont a après la personnalisation de l'apparence à la création.


Il est déjà en jeu.
Tapez "contrat de changement de nom" dans l'hotel des ventes...

----------


## kierian

> Rien ne dit que dans le futur il n'y aura pas de token pour renommer son perso.


C'est clair, mais çà reste ballot que la chose ne soit pas incluse dans ce kit, ou au minimum, qu'ils aient sortie les deux en //. T'avoueras que changer l'apparence de son géant Norn pour une mignonne, rousse au teint d’albâtre, mais qui continuerait à s'appeler Raoul, çà fait un peu tâche.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Guitou

> C'est clair, mais çà reste ballot que la chose ne soit pas incluse dans ce kit, ou au minimum, qu'ils aient sortie les deux en //. T'avoueras que changer l'apparence de son géant Norn pour une mignonne, rousse au teint d’albâtre, mais qui continuerait à s'appeler Raoul, çà fait un peu tâche.


 ::rolleyes:: 




> Il est déjà en jeu.
> Tapez "contrat de changement de nom" dans l'hotel des ventes...

----------


## kierian

En // j'ai dis, et moi je fais une différence entre "en jeu" et "en vente"  :tired:

----------


## Guitou

Ben ? C'est pas sortit en parallèle là ? Ou alors je comprends pas ce que tu veux dire.

----------


## mimifak1

> Ben ? C'est pas sortit en parallèle là ? Ou alors je comprends pas ce que tu veux dire.


C'est implémenté en jeu, mais pas achetable a ce que je comprends, donc pas encore sorti pour lui dans le sens où tu peux pas y accéder/utiliser.

----------


## kierian

> C'est implémenté en jeu, mais pas achetable a ce que je comprends, donc pas encore sorti pour lui dans le sens où tu peux pas y accéder/utiliser.


Voilà !

Les citrons sont aussi dispo à l'hv par ex, pas pour çà que tu es prêt de pouvoir les acheter.
Bref, ils ont implémenté l'objet de changement de nom, et il sera peut-être (ou peut-être pas) dispo en jeu... un jour. (d'où l'insistance du "en //" en face de ton rolleyes)

----------


## Guitou

Oooh, je pensais que c'était achetable. Mea culpa.

----------


## Zepolak

Jetez un coup d'oeil à la boutique GW1. En tout cas, le changement de nom y était. Tous ces trucs qui y étaient, je pense qu'ils seront dans GW2. (Mais je me rappelle plus de l'intégralité des machins - oui ce post est utile)

----------


## alegria unknown

Pour la guilde des retraités, très bonne idée.

Dit le gars qui a pas touché à GW2 depuis 2 mois. Je continue à vous suivre et jubile quand vous vous gavez en 3W (Insert Coinz rules, bitches), lorsque la guilde en question sera en place je me reconnecterais pour dire oui, vive la retraite  ::P:

----------


## Kayato

Et voilà, on est actuellement à 492 membres. Par contre on se retrouve avec un problème au niveau de la guilde retraité. Les retraités ce seront ceux qui ne jouent plus, or les invitations en attente sont limitées à 25 personnes.

Donc on ne va pas créer de guilde retraité par contre on va se noter de coté ceux que l'on va sortir de la guilde pour pouvoir les réintégrer rapidement sans étape de validation.

La règle est la suivante :
- rang canard + lieu inconnu = sorti de la guilde et mis dans le fichier excel pour future réintégration
- rang oignon + lieu inconnu = on a pris une photo de la liste des membres, si le statut est le même dans 2 semaines, ces membres seront sorti de la guilde tout simplement

La liste (qui va se faire progressivement dans les jours à venir) se trouve ici.

----------


## Arkane Derian

Je pense que vous devriez tout de même créer votre guilde de retraités. Pour tout de suite effectivement, ça ne va pas vous servir. Par contre, à partir de maintenant, ça donnerait à ceux qui veulent faire une pause un endroit où se parquer sans gêner le fonctionnement de la guilde.

----------


## Godmichou

L'idée de la guilde des retraités est bonne. Quitte à investir un peu de brouzoufs pour augmenter la taille et permettre à celles et ceux qui veulent faire une pause (comme le dit très bien Arkane) de se ranger un moment.

----------


## Kayato

> Je pense que vous devriez tout de même créer votre guilde de retraités. Pour tout de suite effectivement, ça ne va pas vous servir. Par contre, à partir de maintenant, ça donnerait à ceux qui veulent faire une pause un endroit où se parquer sans gêner le fonctionnement de la guilde.


Effectivement Arkane je prends note de ta remarque qui me plait bien. Je vais créer cette guilde pour ceux qui veulent faire une pause  ::):

----------


## Diwydiant

Le prochain event a l'air terrible.

 ::o: 

Et les artworks sont vraiment fabuleux...
 :Bave: 

Concernant la guilde Canard Bis, je trouve que c'est une excellente idée... 

Par contre avec les bulletins a faire, les notes a entrer, les conseils de classes qui débutent, je n'ai pas le temps de tripoter mon gros Norn (non, ce n'est pas sale)

 :;):

----------


## frostphoenyx

Une ptite question les canards, ça fait un moment que je me traine mon skin d'espadon de base tout pourri, j'aimerais donc acheter un espadon au comptoir, mais impossible d'avoir un aperçu du skin de l'arme avant de l'acheter, j'ai raté quelque chose?

----------


## Myron

C'est effectivement impossible et soit disant dans le backlog des Dev.

----------


## mimifak1

> Une ptite question les canards, ça fait un moment que je me traine mon skin d'espadon de base tout pourri, j'aimerais donc acheter un espadon au comptoir, mais impossible d'avoir un aperçu du skin de l'arme avant de l'acheter, j'ai raté quelque chose?


J'ai pas trouvé l'option, mais tu peut aller sur gw2db, trouver le nom de ton item et sur le coté tu as le "chat link" je sais pas si ça marche sur tout les items, mais ça peut te dépanné.

----------


## frostphoenyx

> C'est effectivement impossible et soit disant dans le backlog des Dev.


Arf  ::'(: 




> J'ai pas trouvé l'option, mais tu peut aller sur gw2db, trouver le nom de ton item et sur le coté tu as le "chat link" je sais pas si ça marche sur tout les items, mais ça peut te dépanné.


Ok merci pour l'astuce !

----------


## Guitou

> J'ai pas trouvé l'option, mais tu peut aller sur gw2db, trouver le nom de ton item et sur le coté tu as le "chat link" je sais pas si ça marche sur tout les items, mais ça peut te dépanné.


Trop merci ! Mais trop quoi.  :;):

----------


## Mr Decapsulator

> Le prochain event a l'air terrible.
> 
> 
> 
> Et les artworks sont vraiment fabuleux...
> 
> 
> Concernant la guilde Canard Bis, je trouve que c'est une excellente idée... 
> 
> Par contre avec les bulletins a faire, les notes a entrer, les conseils de classes qui débutent, je n'ai pas le temps de tripoter mon gros Norn (non, ce n'est pas sale)


En effet l'évent a l'air pas top du tout , j'ai la vague impression qu'ils font la même chose que dans GW1 , déjà avec Halloween ils n'ont pas , a mon humble avis, innové (ou alors pas énormément ) ...
Bon on verra , je sais que je suis pessimiste peut être que ça sera génial!

----------


## Maximelene

Si dans l'essence Halloween ressemblait assez à celui de GW1, des choses comme le mini donjon ou le magnifique Puzzle Jump jouent avec les codes du 2, et permettent assez de différences avec le premier pour ne pas avoir l'impression d'une redite.

De même, rien dans la "preview" d'Hivernel ne rappelle l'Hivernel du premier.

----------


## Trichelieut

Salut les p'tiots, y a Lzn02 (pour ceux qui connaissent) qui a fait deux épisodes audio d'une saga qui parodie ce qu'il se passe dans les MMO à travers Guild Wars 2, je me suis dit que ça pouvait vous intéresser alors je fais tourner !  :;): 

Episode 1
Episode 2

----------


## Maderone

Le premier épisode n'est pas très drôle mais ça change un peu au deuxième épisode. 
C'est une espèce de mélange entre Naheulbeuk et François Perusse. Y'a du potentiel, n'hésite pas à reposter la suite, ça m'intéresse.

----------


## Maximelene

Perso c'est l'inverse, le premier épisode m'a fait sourire, le deuxième m'a, comment dire... fortement cassé les couilles  ::P:

----------


## Anita Spade

Coucou les canards.

Je fais ce petit post pour vous annoncer mon intention de me barrer dans une guilde RP et donc de quitter la guilde.
Ma motivation est comme vous le savez le RP et j'ai envie d'évoluer dans une structure plus dédiée à cela que CPC.
Cela dit comptez sur moi pour continuer à squatter le forum et de toute façon en tant qu'alliés on se croisera encore régulièrement

J'ai pris énormément de plaisir à jouer avec vous tous et j’espère bien continuer à en prendre encore

----------


## Tonight

J'ai une impression de déjà vue :s

----------


## Maximelene

C'est pas grand chose, mais ça faut aider : une liste des répartitions de stats des armures de donjons.

----------


## Korbeil

*peutupsonnecrograceaascalon*  :Bave: 

(c'est quand même top comme récapitulatif !)

----------


## olih

> C'est pas grand chose, mais ça faut aider : une liste des répartitions de stats des armures de donjons.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/t4rOe.jpg


Clair, c'est génialement simple et condensé  ::o: .
Manque simplement une petite traduction.

---------- Post added at 09h56 ---------- Previous post was at 08h55 ----------

Ahhh putain, je suis 

Spoiler Alert! 


riche

 enfin, pas plus qu'un 

Spoiler Alert! 


"joueur d'or"

!
Mon arc c'est vendu  :Emo: .
Du coup j'ai mis 

Spoiler Alert! 


10 po

 dans le coffre de guilde, faut pas déconner quand même 

Spoiler Alert! 


:radin:

.

----------


## Guitou

> C'est pas grand chose, mais ça faut aider : une liste des répartitions de stats des armures de donjons.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/t4rOe.jpg


Je préfère l'austérité lisible d'un tableau excel (même s'il n'y a pas le nom exact des sets) :


(en direct de dulfy et de son guide bien pratique sur le end gear)

----------


## Charmide

> Coucou les canards.
> 
> Je fais ce petit post pour vous annoncer mon intention de me barrer dans une guilde RP et donc de quitter la guilde.
> Ma motivation est comme vous le savez le RP et j'ai envie d'évoluer dans une structure plus dédiée à cela que CPC.
> Cela dit comptez sur moi pour continuer à squatter le forum et de toute façon en tant qu'alliés on se croisera encore régulièrement
> 
> J'ai pris énormément de plaisir à jouer avec vous tous et j’espère bien continuer à en prendre encore


T'es con  :^_^:

----------


## doudou1408

> Je préfère l'austérité lisible d'un tableau excel (même s'il n'y a pas le nom exact des sets) :
> 
> (en direct de dulfy et de son guide bien pratique sur le end gear)


Pile ce que je cherchais, je t'aime Guitou !  ::P:

----------


## Guitou

Tant d'amour que je vais pourtant devoir réprimer à coup de high kick dans les rotules, car tu n'as, semble-t-il, pas lu le thread des liens utiles.  ::cry:: 

Mais bisoux quand même hein.  :;):

----------


## Anita Spade

> T'es con


Je sais.  :Cigare:

----------


## Maximelene

Pour ceux qui trouvent mon avatar moche :

----------


## purEcontact

> Pour ceux qui trouvent mon avatar moche :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/922b306...8afbc8b992.jpg


What else ?

----------


## Skiant

On s'en tape de ton avatar, mec. Rien à carrer de ton fantasme du mois.

----------


## Maximelene

> On s'en tape de ton avatar, mec. Rien à carrer de ton fantasme du mois.


C'est pas parce que t'es pas dans un délire que c'est le cas de tout le monde. Si t'as rien à dire, tu peux te contenter de la fermer plutôt que de déballer ton aigritude, "mec".

----------


## Skiant

> C'est pas parce que t'es pas dans un délire que c'est le cas de tout le monde. Si t'as rien à dire, tu peux te contenter de la fermer plutôt que de déballer ton aigritude, "mec".


C'est un forum public. Pas un forum privé avec toi et tes potes. Tout comme le chan guilde n'est pas ton channel privé où tu peux spam ce qui te passe par la tête "anal" (ha ha ha, tordant) pendant des heures.

PS : De nous deux, je me demande qui est le plus "Pénible". Si tu vois ce que je veux dire.

----------


## Kayato

D'ailleurs j'ai eu plusieurs retour sur l'image que Skiant vient de poster. Je suis d'accord qu'il y a une connerie style CPC qui peut parfois exister, mais le pipi caca/spam sur canal de guilde ca ne passera pas.

Sinon pour les discussions sur ton avatar je suis sur qu'il y a mieux que le topic général de GW2. Après je ne suis pas modo forum.

----------


## Tynril

Salut les canards,

On a discuté hier dans l'après-midi d'organiser un event "Orgie de Karma", où la guilde fournirai le bonus de 15% de Karma et une bannière de 5% de karma, histoire que tout le monde puisse claquer son stock de fioles et de carafes.

Pour mémoire, voici les valeurs de Karma gagnées avec les divers boosts :
*Carafe*Valeur de base: 4500Karma Booster (+50%): +2250Boost de guilde (+15%): +675Bannière de guilde (+5%): +225*Gain total: 7650 karma/carafe**Fiole*Valeur de base: 400Karma Booster (+50%): +200Boost de guilde (+15%): +60Bannière de guilde (+5%): +20*Gain total: 680 karma/fiole*

Seule contraintes: il faut fixer une date et une heure (la bannière ne durant qu'une heure), il faut qu'un animateur soit disponible à ce moment là, et il faut que les boosts de guilde soient disponibles (ou qu'on les accélère).

Histoire de laisser le temps à tout le monde de faire le plein, je propose tacitement vendredi soir, vers 21h. Sous réserve de disponibilité d'un animateur qui veuille bien faire le G.O. pour l'event. Quant au lieu, Gendarran au niveau de la sortie nord de l'Arche me parait bien (histoire de pas galérer avec les débordements).

Qu'est-ce que vous en pensez ? Faut-il créer un post dédié ?

----------


## Kayato

Pour l'animateur je ne vois pas de soucis. Après pour le jour ca va être compliqué de satisfaire tout le monde. Le vendredi peut-être pas mal.

----------


## meiKo

> Salut les canards,
> 
> On a discuté hier dans l'après-midi d'organiser un event "Orgie de Karma", où la guilde fournirai le bonus de 15% de Karma et une bannière de 5% de karma, histoire que tout le monde puisse claquer son stock de fioles et de carafes.
> 
> Pour mémoire, voici les valeurs de Karma gagnées avec les divers boosts :
> *Carafe*Valeur de base: 4500Karma Booster (+50%): +2250Boost de guilde (+15%): +675Bannière de guilde (+5%): +225*Gain total: 7650 karma/carafe**Fiole*Valeur de base: 400Karma Booster (+50%): +200Boost de guilde (+15%): +60Bannière de guilde (+5%): +20*Gain total: 680 karma/fiole*
> 
> Seule contraintes: il faut fixer une date et une heure (la bannière ne durant qu'une heure), il faut qu'un animateur soit disponible à ce moment là, et il faut que les boosts de guilde soient disponibles (ou qu'on les accélère).
> 
> ...


J'aime et mon reroll aime aussi.

----------


## Tynril

Bon après on peut imaginer en faire plusieurs, voir à interval régulier, si c'est prévu d'avance, les améliorations peuvent être stackées en vue de la date fatidique, et du coup ne pas coûter grand chose en Influence.

Une première fois vendredi, vers 21h avant le reset, ça me parait bien pour toucher un max de monde (et ça fera des Canards avec un peu plus d'exo-karma pour le reset  ::): ).

----------


## Lee Tchii

Yep, ça m'irait aussi.
Je stack mes carafes depuis que j'ai découvert le boost de karma dans les coffres du Lion, donc, je suis avec vous (et loin des dramas) dans cette initiative !

----------


## Korbeil

faites du RvR, ça monte le karma a une vitesse folle  :B): 

(déjà 77k de karma sur mon guardien alors que j'utilise mes fioles que sur mon nécro)

----------


## Skiant

> faites du RvR, ça monte le karma a une vitesse folle 
> 
> (déjà 77k de karma sur mon guardien alors que j'utilise mes fioles que sur mon nécro)


Je dirais même plus : Allez sur CBE, prenez un bus bien rempli et faites la tournée des chateaux tours. Vous allez tellement enchaîner les events réussis que ça va doper votre compteur de karma.

----------


## Zepolak

J'ai acheté un set d'armure exo-karma et pourtant je suis toujours à plus de 500 000, sans jamais avoir usé une fiole. Oui, le RvR fait monter le karma à vitesse grand V, en étant un joueur raisonnable au niveau du temps.

----------


## Korbeil

> J'ai acheté un set d'armure exo-karma et pourtant je suis toujours à plus de 500 000, sans jamais avoir usé une fiole. Oui, le RvR fait monter le karma à vitesse grand V, en étant un joueur raisonnable au niveau du temps.


CBE rends ce gain de karma encore plus important j'ai l'impression !

----------


## Maximelene

Hivernel arrive !




Prêts pour le nouveau Jumping Puzzle ?

----------


## Diwydiant

:Bave:

----------


## Vaaahn

:Bave:   :Bave:

----------


## Maderone

:Bave:   :Bave:   :Bave:

----------


## Arkane Derian

A noter que la page du site officielle concernant Hivernel a été mise à jour avec de nouvelles infos sur le déroulement de l'event.

EDIT : il semble que, dans la grande tradition d'Anet, les heures du planning français soient complètement foirées. Non seulement y a pas 12h de décalage entre le fuseau Pacifique et Paris, mais en plus ils indiquent un démarrage à 19h (heure du Pacifique) alors que le site américain indique 10h du matin (heure du pacifique toujours).

----------


## Evene

J'ai lancé le topic de Noël qui va bien http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/74...l-neige-du-lag

----------


## Metalink

Je reviens un peu sur le jeu après 1 mois ou 2 à jouer de loin, qu'est-ce que je vois :
- le courrier qui bug toujours (et hop, 2po chez le facteur d'ANET)
- des events qui bug toujours (j'ai fini la map a 97%, et un endroit perma bugé depuis ce matin m’empêche de finir)
Bon, par contre, on peut rentrer en RVR n'importe quand, c'est cool  ::):  Mais bon, vu le classement actuel des server, je pourrais jamais finir les maps qui me manque  :tired:

----------


## Ptit gras

Cette semaine pourrait être la bonne pour l'explo des maps RvR si tu a l'occasion de jouer dans la matinée.

----------


## Metalink

Bah en fait le soucis c'est que je joue sur Arborea :-°
J'avais quasiment tout exploré au début du jeu, mais en fait il me reste les champs de bataille et la moitié d'une des maps ... Sachant que je suis a 98% du jeu, j'espère une défaite cette semaine pour retomber dans le groupe d'en dessous  ::P:

----------


## Charmide

> Y'a qu'à dire *RDV ce soir à 21h*: rerolls acceptés pour ceux qui préfèrent mourir vite, mais lead tactique à l'image de ce qu'on a fait en "serious". Bref, on expérimente sur le modèle. A voir si on peut même pousser sur de nouvelles innovations, au cas où on est assez. On ira sur la map frontalière où y'a le plus besoin de nous histoire de pouvoir jouer.


Auto-quote FTW!

Ce soir, on va essayer d'appliquer les récettes de "l'opti" mais sans être vraiment "l'esprit opti" pour ceux que ça dérange, c'est à dire en reprenant notre fonctionnement usuel en W3 pour ceux qui veulent pas du nouveau. 

Efficacité et petit sacs comme dimanche et lundi, mais maximum de bordel comme d'habitude !

Ce serait pas mal si le maximum de gens pouvait venir histoire de tester la formule, que vous ayez été présents aux soirées "serious" en McM ou non. Dans le deuxième cas, ça va vous changer, z'allez voir comment on poutre  :;): 

Concernant la map, CBE et sa file étant  :Gerbe: , on va aller sur la map Noirflot (portail vert donc). Allez y une 30aine de minutes avant 21h (on me dit que ça fait 20h30), ça devrait laisser largement assez de temps pour tagguer. 

A tout à l'heure §§

----------


## MrLampkin

Je viens d'acheter GW2 grâce au topic des retours 4 mois après. J'attendais patiemment de voir s'il allait se casser la gueule ou non ! Il faut avoir un niveau particulier pour intégrer la guild CPC ou vous acceptez aussi la bleusaille ?

EDIT : Vous êtes toujours sur "Place Vizunah" ? Je suis en train de dl le jeu. En espèrent qu'il s'agisse d'un serveur assez peuplé pour ne pas se sentir seul en PVE.

----------


## Maderone

On te fais passer un questionnaire de connerie. Si t'atteins le niveau max, tu peux rentrer !

----------


## Odrhann

Il a déjà atteint le score.  ::ninja:: 

Le jeu est de loin bien assez peuplé pour faire à peu près n'importe quoi :D

----------


## Zepolak

Oui on est bien sur Vizunah et non, il n'y a rien de spécifique à faire pour intégrer la guilde si ce n'est lire la première page d'un ou deux topics pour savoir quoi faire pour y rentrer  ::):

----------


## Thorkel

Et voila, GW2 a eu raison de mon PC....Je lance le launcher hier et arret subit du PC. Impossible de le relancer. Il ne se passe rien quand j'appuie sur Power. Le pied.
(Bon ca n'a rien à voir avec GW2 mais la coincidence m'agace xd...j'ai pas eu ma session de jeu).
Si quelqu'un a des idées sur une raison valable au niveau matériel....(alim hs....proc?)

Va falloir faire quelques tests...

----------


## Maximelene

Ah, c'est con  ::(: 

Sinon, petite anecdote amusante : certaines banques ont appelé des clients récemment pour vérifier que leurs dépenses étaient bien de leur fait. La raison ? Un pic particulièrement suspect de dépenses liées à NC Soft depuis samedi  ::P:

----------


## Guitou

> Si quelqu'un a des idées sur une raison valable au niveau matériel....(alim hs....proc?)


Quand tu appuies sur le bouton power du PC il n'y a rien ?
A priori oui c'est l'alim. Maintenant c'est de l'informatique avec tout l'aléatoire que ça comporte.
Un truc qui peut marcher, laisser ton PC débranché (oui le câble d'alim à son cul) 1 ou 2 minutes pour bien tout décharger et retenter de le brancher et de rallumer.

Après, tu peux tenter :
- de débrancher les différents câbles d'alim à l'intérieur, de souffler (avec une bombe pas en crachant dedans) un coup dans les prises avant de les rebrancher.
- de retirer les barrettes de ram, souffler un peu dans les ports et les remettre (oui ça paraît complètement HS mais sur une tour qui n'avait pas tourné depuis quelques mois c'est ce qui a marché).
- de reset le bios, pour cela tu enlèves la pile pendant 3-4 minutes (pour être sûr) avant de la remettre.

----------


## olih

Mieux encore, va poster ton problème dans la sous section adéquat, tu devrais y trouver de l'aide de qualité.

----------


## Guitou

Eh genre je suis pas de qualité.  ::cry::

----------


## olih

> Eh genre je suis pas de qualité.


Mais non, ça va aller  :Emo: 
Pleure pas  ::cry:: 
C'est simplement pour éviter le HS (et qu'il puisse avoir plus d'avis).
Et pour faire découvrir d'autres parties de la communauté CPC :prosélytisme:.


Spoiler Alert! 


Remarque, je n'ai pas linké le topic de l'actu, je ne veux pas faire fuir les gens  ::trollface::

----------


## Thorkel

Merci Guitou, et merci Olih pour le lien....j'espère pour toi que sur ce lien les gens sont plus comme sur ce topic que sur le topic GTA5 !

----------


## olih

> Merci Guitou, et merci Olih pour le lien....j'espère pour toi que sur ce lien les gens sont plus comme sur ce topic que sur le topic GTA5 !


Le topic de GTA5 est... dirons nous... spécial  :tired: .
Si tu poses ta question en français correcte, sans agressivité, en décrivant les symptômes et ce que tu as déjà tenté, il ne devrait pas y avoir de soucis.
Au pire, modobell  ::trollface:: .

----------


## Lee Tchii

Tu trouveras de l'aide sur le forum hardware.
Si on t'aide pas là-bas, préviens-moi, j'irai sonner des cloches (*sifflote* je demanderai surtout à ceux que je connais de te filer un coup de main*).
Connaissant GW2, ça pourrait être le proc ou la carte vidéo qui a grillé.
Basiquement, attends-toi à devoir ouvrir la bête pour tester tes pièces.

----------


## Thorkel

Bon et donc sinon il est bien l'hivernel?

/me part se pendre  ::(:

----------


## mrFish

> Bon et donc sinon il est bien l'hivernel?
> 
> /me part se pendre


Génial.


 ::ninja::

----------


## Guitou

> Bon et donc sinon il est bien l'hivernel?
> 
> /me part se pendre


C'est une tuerie telle que tu devrais tout de suite claquer 2000€ dans une config Duck Nukem !




Spoiler Alert! 


Ou pas... Allez parce que c'est pas drôle un PC qui merde, je serais franc, c'est sympa mais sans plus.

----------


## Thorkel

J'ai juste pu visiter l'Arche mais sans faire le JP ni les animations, pas assez de temps avant-hier... Ça m'apprendra :;):

----------


## Maximelene

Les musiques d'Hivernel sont dispo sur Soundcloud !

https://soundcloud.com/arenanet/sets...intersday-2012  :;):

----------


## silence

> Les musiques d'Hivernel sont dispo sur Soundcloud !


Woot, merci !  ::love::

----------


## Anita Spade

Je suis content, je viens de recevoir une Gem Card GW2 de 2000 gemmes ::wub::  pour mon anniversaire, le genre de petite attention inattendue qui fait plaisir, bon maintenant il faut que je réfléchisse à les utiliser de manière réfléchie et intelligente, donc ne pas acheter une demi douzaine de miniatures ou teintures...
Merci à mon généreux ami qui se reconnaitra.

----------


## Arkane Derian

> Merci à mon généreux ami qui se reconnaitra.


S'inventer des amis pour camoufler ses dépenses incontrôlées, c'est moche  ::trollface:: 


Sinon, MràV (Mega Rien à Voir), mais comme d'hab à la fin de l'année, c'est l'époque des récompenses et Gamespot a désigné GW 2 meilleur jeu PC, tandis que Edge a désigné ArenaNet comme faisant parti des trois meilleurs studios de l'année. Tout ça n'a pas grande valeur, on est d'accord, mais ça fait toujours plaisir.

----------


## olih

> Les musiques d'Hivernel sont dispo sur Soundcloud !
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/arenanet/sets...intersday-2012


 :Bave:

----------


## MrLampkin

Je commence mais une classe me titille au plus au point : l'envoûteur. Quel est véritablement son rôle en PVE et WvW ? Existe des classes plus utiles que d'autres pour le PVE et PVP ?

----------


## Arkane Derian

> Je commence mais une classe me titille au plus au point : l'envoûteur. Quel est véritablement son rôle en PVE et WvW ? Existe des classes plus utiles que d'autres pour le PVE et PVP ?


Il a le rôle que tu veux lui donner comme toutes les classes. GW 2 te permet de jouer ton perso comme tu l'entends. Il ne faut pas que tu réfléchisses en terme de rôle mais en terme de mécanique. Chaque classe à la sienne, à toi de choisir celle qui te plait.

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Je commence mais une classe me titille au plus au point : l'envoûteur. Quel est véritablement son rôle en PVE et WvW ? Existe des classes plus utiles que d'autres pour le PVE et PVP ?


L’envoûteur : D'ou vient t'il ? Quels sont leurs réseaux ? Comment contrôle t'il les joueurs ? Enquête sur le rôle des envoûteurs sur Guild War 2.

----------


## Maderone

Très drôle  ::P:

----------


## Guitou

> Je commence mais une classe me titille au plus au point : l'envoûteur. Quel est véritablement son rôle en PVE et WvW ? Existe des classes plus utiles que d'autres pour le PVE et PVP ?


D'un point de vue d'un noob qui connaît "keusaclassériendautreuriennafoute", il joue le rôle de passe-partout dans les puzzles jump.

----------


## kierian

Quelqu'un pourrait me dire comment fonctionne les dispell exactement ? (j'essaie de maximiser mes stacks de saignements)
Est-ce qu'un dispell retire la première alté posée ? La dernière ? La plus violente en DPS ? Une au pif ?

----------


## Arkane Derian

Tout ce qui enlève une condition te retire la dernière que tu as reçu (d'où l'intérêt de toujours les poser de la plus efficace à la plus inutile quand vous en foutez sur un adversaire)

----------


## Maderone

Intéressant ça !

D'ailleurs, ça vous dit pas de créer un topic du style "astuce" ? Qui regrouperaient toutes les petites informations de ce genre qui ne se classent pas forcément quelque part, mais qui peuvent être plutôt intéressantes à connaitre. Avec une première page relativement à jour. Je me proposerais bien, mais je n'en connais pas vraiment, donc pour lancer le sujet, c'est pas le top.

----------


## Guitou

Hier j'ai découvert une astuce qui a changé ma façon de jouer.
Mais vraiment...
Le jour et la nuit que je vous dit.
En fait j'ai halluciné grave.
Je pensais pas que ça serait aussi flagrant.
J'hésitai à le faire sérieusement et puis je me suis dit que pourquoi pas...
Du coup hier j'ai sauté le pas (surtout parce que j'ai réussit à enchaîner 2 SE).

Je suis passé d'un set moisi tout vert sur mon elem (qui en plus avait de la mf) a un full exo (pui/rob/vit).
Je marrave encore mieux qu'avant, je meurt moins, mon elem a la classe et on pourra plus l'accuser d'être à poil.

Une tuerie !

----------


## Maximelene

> on pourra plus l'accuser d'être à poil.


Han non  ::sad::

----------


## Zepolak

> ...


Oui j'ai découvert ça aussi. Bizarrement avec un set exo puissance/robu/vita, je meurs moins qu'avec des sets bleu/vert précision/puissance/alté. C'est un truc de dingue. Je résiste même aux impacts de bus adverses.

Le seul problème c'est que j'arrive avec 10s de retard au repack au spawn après le wipe...

[Je me suis relis et je me suis dis... Pour un mec qui joue pas à GW2, c'est un charabia incompréhensible.]

----------


## Guitou

> Le seul problème c'est que j'arrive avec 10s de retard au repack au spawn après le wipe...


Ah merde. :/
Du coup dans l'optique de venir en RvR serious il vaut mieux reprendre le set vert (voire un bleu) ?

----------


## Dar

> [Je me suis relis et je me suis dis... Pour un mec qui joue pas à GW2, c'est un charabia incompréhensible.]


Relu toi mieux !!

---------- Post added at 15h56 ---------- Previous post was at 15h53 ----------




> Ah merde. :/
> Du coup dans l'optique de venir en RvR serious il vaut mieux reprendre le set vert (voire un bleu) ?


C'est une blague (enfin j'espère  ::ninja:: )
En RvR faudrait au minimum du gold sinon à part si tu te planques au fin fond du bus tu feras carpette à chaque inc'. Pour moi vert/bleu en RvR c'est pas possible (si t'es en phase de leveling on peut comprendre mais ca fait pas trés serious  ::P: ).
Ensuite même en exo les gars qui jouent full berserker (sauf cas particulier) sont désavantagés vis à vis de ceux qui joue robu.

Quand au Me, il sert pas à grand chose en PvE à part pour la quickness.
En RvR par contre il a des sorts qui lui sont spécifiques er qui peuvent changer le cours du combat comme la quickness, le portail etc...

----------


## Yeuss

Moi quand j'ai robu, je fais vite ronron... Hips !
:blaguepourrie:

----------


## Guitou

> C'est une blague (enfin j'espère )


 ::ninja:: 

(Merci Yeuss pour ce sourire juste avant que je me casse du taff, c'est doublement la fête ^^)

----------


## Dar

> 


Non je parle de ta quote de Zepo qui (je pense enfin j'espère  ::ninja:: ) lui te fait une blague sur le coté obvious de exo>gold>vert>bleu  ::): 

Sortie de taf à 16h fonctionnaire spotted  :tired:

----------


## Guitou

Moi aussi c'était une astuce obvious sur le exo>gold>vert>bleu.  ::cry::  Juste qu'après 2 mois de jeu je passais enfin à un set exo.
Et le  ::ninja::  c'était en confirmation de ton tien.

Euh... Je suis au taff à partir de 7h hein  :tired:  

Spoiler Alert! 


(mais je suis bien fonctionnaire)

  ::P: .

----------


## Dar

> Euh... Je suis au taff à partir de 7h hein  
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> (mais je suis bien fonctionnaire)
> 
>  .


Dépêche toi malheureux, faut surtout pas être en retard 2 fois dans la même journée  :^_^:

----------


## Guitou

T'inquiète pas pour moi.
Regarde je suis déjà chez moi.  ::trollface::

----------


## Dar

> T'inquiète pas pour moi.
> Regarde je suis déjà chez moi.


Salaud !
Profites en pour t'habiller correctement pour ce soir en RvR !

----------


## Charmide

C'est la journée de tous les défis en W3, rien qu'aujourd'hui exclusivement !

Rejoignez le teamspeak vizunien et venez défendre le serveur sur la dernière ligne droite !  :Emo:

----------


## purEcontact

> http://www.pompier-raid-aventure.com..._need_you1.jpg
> 
> C'est la journée de tous les défis en W3, rien qu'aujourd'hui exclusivement !
> 
> Rejoignez* le teamspeak vizunien* et venez défendre le serveur sur la dernière ligne droite !





> * le teamspeak vizunien*





> * le teamspeak vizunien*


Jamais.

----------


## Charmide

> Jamais.


Ce communautariste consanguin quoi  ::o:

----------


## Vaaahn

> Ce communautariste consanguin quoi


On va le locker  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

purEcontact est un échec.

----------


## Aldrasha

> purEcontact est un échec.


Autant que toi t'es roux !

----------


## purEcontact

Je comprends pas cette volonté d'envoyer tout les canards sur le ts vizunah.

----------


## Ptit gras

Ouep c'est normal elle n'existe pas  ::trollface::

----------


## mrFish

A quand un Roger Wilco Vizunien ?

----------


## purEcontact

J'arrive pas à me connecter, je suis le seul ?

----------


## Vaaahn

Ca a pas mal buggé moi aussi. Eteint, relance ... au bout d'un (court) moment, ça voudra bien.
La petite maj de 60Mo doit pas y être étrangère

----------


## Aza

Ptin ça faisait 2 mois que j'avais pas lancé le jeu, je veut m'y remettre aujourd'hui mais j'ai des déco toute les 10 min :/

----------


## billybones

today je lag mega du cul ? suis je le seul ?

----------


## Aza

NON !!!! Et ça m'énerve. Je viens d'avoir un truc bizarre, "une erreur grave s'est produite, envoyer un rapport d'erreur à arena net blabla". C'est lourd.

----------


## Guitou

Ah je l'avais beaucoup ce message à un moment (sur un PC mais pas l'autre).
J'ai essayé plein de chose et finalement ça s'est réglé tout seul. :/

----------


## Snydlock

> today je lag mega du cul ? suis je le seul ?


Non.
Et bizarrement, uniquement en instance.

----------


## Bartinoob

Lag hier, lag aujourd'hui. J'ai l'impression qu'Anette éteint la moitié de ses serveurs tous les jours à 14h  :Emo:

----------


## Mr Ianou

Tout le monde est en vacance aussi.

----------


## billybones

Salut les canards,

je voulais faire part d'un evenement étrange vécu ce matin :

je me baladais pour faire de l'explo quand je suis tombé sur un groupe de 6-8 personnages qui faisait une cave de skritt 
je les rejoins, je profite du raz de marrée, mais quand j'ai vu qu'il faisait la cave en boucle je me suis posé des questions, pas un mot, pas un écart sur les couloirs de trajectoire (à l'aggro de monstre pres) un fonctionnement porte monstre trésor, tout tenait du système automatisé, jai du abandonné de les suivre quand je me suis retrouvé sac plein à craquer et vide de packs de recyclage. 

ça bot sur gw2 ?

----------


## Maderone

Et oui maik ! ça bot grave. Donc tu signale le maximum de perso que tu peux, et tu te barre  ::): .
Je crois pouvoir dire sans me tromper, qu'Anet fait du bon boulot en matière de ban de compte de bot.

----------


## kierian

> Je crois pouvoir dire sans me tromper, qu'Anet fait du bon boulot en matière de ban de compte de bot.


Mouahahaha !
3 semaines que les bots de l'ile de la perle me pourrissent le farm de sang puissant, 'sont là h24, je les report chaque jour, sans aucun succès, ils sont toujours là, mieux, les mecs ont tellement pris d'assurance face au je-m’en-foutisme d'anet qu'ils ne prennent même plus la peine de simuler un humain, les bots se tp de mob en mob à la vue de tous, et sont de plus en plus nombreux de surcroît...
Même constat pour tout le matos T6 que je farmais, a tel point que je ne farm quasiment plus, et que du coup, par effet de causalité, je joue d'autant moins.

Donc pas d'accord du tout, pour moi anet fait un boulot de merde sur les bots, et se contente de les bannir que quand ils ont un réel intérêt à le faire. (genre quand les prix se cassent vraiment trop la gueule à l'hv, le reste du temps, j'ai clairement l'impression qu'anet se sert des bots pour stabiliser les prix à un niveau qui leur convient justement)

----------


## Maximelene

Joyeux Noël à tous les canards associaux qui ne lisent que cette section !  ::lol::

----------


## Guitou

En parlant bot j'ai vu un truc nouveau hier, au milieu de la dizaine de perso aux noms imprononçables, y'en avait un avec un vrai pseudo et une guilde (un rôdeur lvl 33 comme les autres au milieu de Orr).

Et joyeux noël aux sociopathes itou.

----------


## kierian

Joyeux noël tout le monde !  ::): 

Enormément de bots ont un vrai pseudo et sont guildés désormais oui.
En ce moment sur l'ile de la perle, 5 guildés sur 6 à la louche, difficile de compter vu que ces saloperies se tp sur les mobs à chacune de leur apparition. Et tu peux être sûr que dans la journée un nouveau groupe de 5-6 va se joindre à ceux-là. (des rodeurs qui ne se tp pas eux, mais avec l'arc et le pet, çà ne te laisse pas plus de chance de tagguer quoi que ce soit, et comme c'est le meilleur spot....)
Les humains ne viennent quasiment plus jamais, desespérés par le laisser-faire d'anet...
gw136_crop.jpg

----------


## Charmide

Mmh.. J'en conclus que 1) Anet a bien communiqué à défaut de faire le boulot, 2) Je suis un plow en spots de farm vu que j'en croise jamais. 




> Joyeux Noël à tous les canards associaux qui ne lisent que cette section !


Joyeux noël les consanguins autistes  ::lol::

----------


## Arkane Derian

> Donc pas d'accord du tout, pour moi anet fait un boulot de merde sur les bots, et se contente de les bannir que quand ils ont un réel intérêt à le faire. (genre quand les prix se cassent vraiment trop la gueule à l'hv, le reste du temps, j'ai clairement l'impression qu'anet se sert des bots pour stabiliser les prix à un niveau qui leur convient justement)


Si, ils ont parfaitement fait le boulot. Au mois de Novembre, les bots étaient rarissimes. C'est depuis décembre que ces nouveaux bots sont apparus. Le problème est le même qu'entre ceux qui créés des virus et ceux qui crées les antivirus, les premiers ont toujours un temps d'avance sur les seconds. Il va falloir attendre qu'Anet trouve la parade à ces nouveaux bots pour retrouver un jeu à peu près clean. 

Reste qu'il faut pas exagérer, on est très loin de la situation d'octobre. Et si je comprends que c'est très chiant pour les joueurs - farmeurs qui se font confisquer leur spots de farms, ce serait bien d'éviter les déclarations à l'emporte-pièce. Anet n'a aucun intérêt à laisser les bots, absolument aucun. S'ils ont envie de modifier les prix de l'HV, ils interviennent directement sur les drops (rien que ces dernièrs temps, le taux de drops des teintures ou du recyclage d'ectos ont été modifié deux fois). Ils ont pas besoin de s'emmerder avec des bots qui leur pourrissent la vie autant qu'aux joueurs.

----------


## Maderone

Joyaux Hivernel à tous !

----------


## kierian

> Si, ils ont parfaitement fait le boulot. Au mois de Novembre, les bots étaient rarissimes. C'est depuis décembre que ces nouveaux bots sont apparus. Le problème est le même qu'entre ceux qui créés des virus et ceux qui crées les antivirus, les premiers ont toujours un temps d'avance sur les seconds. Il falloir attendre qu'Anet trouve la parade à ces nouveaux bots pour retrouver un jeu à peu près clean.


Là, on ne joue clairement pas au même jeu, ou alors, tu ne farm pas. Au mois de novembre, les bots n'avaient pas disparus du tout, il n'y avait pas encore ceux qui se tp c'est tout, mais les autres étaient bien là (les hordes de rodeurs). 

De plus les spots changent, là ou hier on farmait le sang puissant (par exemple) chez les trolls, aujourd'hui on le fait sur l'ilot (meilleur spot) alors forcément, ceux (les humains) qui sont restés sur les trolls ont l'impression qu'il y a beaucoup moins de bots... 




> Reste qu'il faut pas exagérer, on est très loin la situation d'octobre. Et si je comprends que c'est très chiant pour les joueurs - farmeurs qui se font confisquer leur spots de farms, ce serait bien d'éviter les déclarations à l'emporte-pièce. Anet n'a aucun intérêt à laisser les bots, absolument aucun. S'ils ont envie de modifier les prix de l'HV, ils interviennent directement sur les drops (rien que ces dernières temps, le taux de drops des teintures ou du recyclage d'ectos ont été modifié deux fois). Ils ont pas besoin de s'emmerder avec des bots qui leur pourrissent la vie autant qu'aux joueurs.


Je me suis mal exprimé ce matin apparemment, et oui, je sais que le marché de l'hv n'est pas libre et qu'ils interviennent directement sur les prix. Je vais reformuler donc, anet, *pour moi* (même si d'emblée j'avais dit "j'ai (moi) clairement l'impression (mon ressenti)", ne se préoccupe des bots que lorsque çà leur demande de modifier par eux-mêmes les prix à l'hv. Ce que je veux dire, c'est qu'ils semblent attendre un énorme pic de bots pour nous sortir du "youhou, on a banni 2.000 comptes d'un coup". Clair qu'au niveau de la comm', çà pète plus que "bah on en vire quelques-uns au quotidien, mais y'a un flux constant hein" et çà doit être moins casse-noix à gérer que d'éplucher des report chaque jour.

Et dire qu'ils ont toujours un temps de retard en faisant l'analogie d'avec les virus, je veux bien, mais toujours est-il que les report sont censés servir à quelque chose, et quand on voit TOUJOURS les mêmes bots (mêmes noms, mêmes level), entassés dans les mêmes 20cm², h24, pendant des semaines alors que ceux-ci se sont pris des caisses et des caisses de report sans être bannis, pour moi, on est très loin d'un "ils ont parfaitement fait leur boulot", faut pas déconner.

Après, t'as effectivement le droit de trouver que je fais des déclarations à l'emporte-pièce hein, pas de soucis, mais je persiste, pour moi, ils ne font clairement pas leur taf' à ce niveau !

----------


## Vaaahn

Rooooh, un débat où ils se font des bisous, c'est beaaaaaaaaaaaau!

Sinon Noyeux Joël à tous et bonnes fêtes de fin d'années.

----------


## Zepolak

Est-ce que les gens qui veulent faire animateurs dans la guilde Insert Coinz peuvent faire parvenir un MP à Kayato & moi. 

Avec de préférence un CV détaillé et si vous êtes prêts à coucher pour réussir !

Je me rappelle plus ce qu'on avait envoyé à Arkane à l'époque, mais je suis un peu chiche en caviar à l'approche de la St Sylvestre aussi.

----------


## billybones

bonjour, je voudrais rejoindre les cpc comme il y a l'air d'y avoir une bonne ambiance niveau karma  ::P: 

le topic pour l'inscription est pas clair, c'est IG ou sur le fofo les demandes d'inscriptions ?

(et c'est à qui qu'on demande ?)

----------


## Zepolak

Toutes les informations à ce sujet ici :

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/72...sert-Coinz-CPC

Si ce n'est pas clair, c'est Kayato qu'il faut embêter pour que le sujet le devienne  ::):

----------


## billybones

ahhh j'avais pas le yeux en face des trous ! bon j'envoie ça alors
merci !

----------


## Maderone

> Est-ce que les gens qui veulent faire animateurs dans la guilde Insert Coinz peuvent faire parvenir un MP à Kayato & moi. 
> 
> Avec de préférence un CV détaillé et si vous êtes prêts à coucher pour réussir !
> 
> Je me rappelle plus ce qu'on avait envoyé à Arkane à l'époque, mais je suis un peu chiche en caviar à l'approche de la St Sylvestre aussi.


Et qu'est-ce qu'on attend d'un animateur ? 
D'ailleurs dans la guilde y'a bien 8 animateurs je crois, ils sont devenus quoi ?

----------


## Shapa

Ahhhhhh je viens de lire la page précédente et c´était donc ca tous ces trucs louches avec des pseudos incompréhensibles! 

J´aurais appris un truc. Donc la prochaine fois que j´en croise -> report. 

Je devrais venir plus souvent ici en fait j´apprend plein de trucs!

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Et qu'est-ce qu'on attend d'un animateur ? 
> D'ailleurs dans la guilde y'a bien 8 animateurs je crois, ils sont devenus quoi ?


Je dirai même plus (couple de Petit Poney oblige) sous quelle forme attendez-vous les candidatures ?

----------


## Kayato

Je ne crois pas qu'il y ai de candidatures à proprement parlé. Là je suis en vacances et je crois qu'avec Zepo on est les 2 survivants.

L'animateur il est là pour animer mais surtout gérer la guilde, résoudre les conflits, discuter avec les autres animateurs car aucune décision sur la guilde n'est prise sans en parler aux autres, etc ...

Je pense qu'il n'y aurait pas de soucis à restructurer un peu la liste des animateurs. Je dois également continuer l'opération ménage de la guilde. Il me reste 1 semaine et demi de vacances pendant lesquelles je n'ai pas trop envie de m'occuper de GW2 :D. A bientôt.

----------


## Vaaahn

> Je dirai même plus (couple de Petit Poney oblige) sous quelle forme attendez-vous les candidatures ?


Il faut :
Un CV (avec photo  ::ninja:: ) complet avec toutes vos expériences MMOesqueUne lettre de motivation qui tient sur une feuille A4 en nous montrant pourquoi on vous choisirait vous, plutôt que Nightmare Moon par exemple.Après cela, c'est entretien obligatoire devant le grand jury de tous les autres GO CPC.

 ::ninja::

----------


## Lee Tchii

Tu as conscience que MÊME si j'envoyais ces pièces là, elles resteraient dans les mains de Kayato et Zepolak, et tu ne les verrais jamais ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Vaaahn

Rooooh, j'arriverais bien à les soudoyer  ::rolleyes:: 

Edit : je me suis toujours demandé à quoi ressemblait Mad ...  ::trollface::

----------


## Maderone

Demande à Aldrasha  ::ninja::

----------


## Korbeil

Maderone, il a un chapeau.

----------


## Vaaahn

Je sais qu'elle a vu une photo de toi Mad, mais je crois qu'elle l'a pas enregistré, donc ça me convient pas  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

Paraît que Maderone est "beau gosse".

----------


## Anita Spade

Et en plus il a une voix onctueuse sur le mumble.

----------


## Vaaahn

Ouais 'fin Maxime, tu te souviens d'Aldra à l'IRL qui découvrait le trombinoscope GC, il en fallait peu pour qu'elle décerne l'appellation "beau gosse" ...  ::trollface::

----------


## Deusmars

J'espère qu'elle t'a trouvé beau gosse alors. ::trollface::  ::trollface::

----------


## Aldrasha

> Ouais 'fin Maxime, tu te souviens d'Aldra à l'IRL qui découvrait le trombinoscope GC, il en fallait peu pour qu'elle décerne l'appellation "beau gosse" ...


Je m'insurge totalement ! 
Il y a eu unanimité sur le beau gosse en question, de la part des 4 filles présentes, toutes de guildes différentes, qui se s'étaient jamais vues et donc non concertées.

----------


## Zepolak

Je n'arrive pas à trouver les liens vers les anciens topics GW2 (les topics uniques) et par conséquent, j'arrive pas à retrouver le post d'Arkane qui détaillait les positions d'animateurs. Parce que tant qu'à faire, autant que tout le monde soit logé à la même enseigne en terme de ce qui a toujours été attendu.

----------


## Korbeil

> Je n'arrive pas à trouver les liens vers les anciens topics GW2 (les topics uniques) et par conséquent, j'arrive pas à retrouver le post d'Arkane qui détaillait les positions d'animateurs. Parce que tant qu'à faire, autant que tout le monde soit logé à la même enseigne en terme de ce qui a toujours été attendu.


Topic V1: http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/38...3%A0-juin-2012

Topic V2: http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/68...A8%CC%84%C6%B7

cadeau  ::P:

----------


## Zepolak

Bon et bien voilà le post qui va bien :
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/68...=1#post5691571




> Maintenant que le débit du topic s’est un peu calmé, j’aimerais en profiter pour rappeler que nous cherchons toujours de bonnes volontés pour être animateur dans la guilde. « De quoi qu’est-ce ? » me demandez-vous dans votre français approximatif. Je vous explique.
> 
> Les vieux canards (ceux qui ont pleins de rides et qui sentent la naphtaline) ont une habitude de fonctionnement sur les MMO. Pas d’organisation et ils se débrouillent sur le moment avec les gens présents sur le mumble pour faire des activités. C’est également comme ça que ça fonctionne sur GW 2.
> 
> Mais, en complément de ça, et pour aider les canards tout neuf (qui ont la peau lisse et qui sentent la couche souillée) qui n’ont pas nécessairement l’habitude de ce mode de fonctionnement et qui peuvent être un peu intimidé, nous avons mis en place une équipe d’animateur.
> 
> Leur but est d’organiser et proposer des sorties in game plus ou moins régulièrement avec des annonces sur le topic plusieurs jours avant, mas aussi de servir de référent, de personne vers qui se tourner si on a une question sur le jeu ou sur la guilde, ou si l’on veut soi-même organisé une sortie et qu’on sait pas trop comment s’y prendre.
> 
> Alors quelques précisions. D’une part, ce système est bien évidemment ouvert à tout le monde (habitués ou non) et n’est nullement obligatoire. C’est une aide, à vous de l’utiliser ou pas. D’autre part, les animateurs ne sont ni des chefs, ni des esclaves, ce sont simplement des canards motivés qui donnent un peu de leur temps de jeu pour aidés ceux qui le souhaitent et animer la guilde.
> ...


Voilà donc ce qui était demandé et ce qui est demandé maintenant aussi.

Je rajouterai cependant une chose : de la diplomatie, surtout en ce moment où l'ambiance a l'air un peu électrique.

L'idée est vraiment de proposer aux autres des trucs que vous avez envie de faire. De les inciter à vous suivre dans le délire, mais sans jamais aucune obligation d'aucune sorte. C'est comme ça que l'aventure se pérennisera à mon avis (c'est comme ça qu'elle s'est développée).

----------


## Vaaahn

> J'espère qu'elle t'a trouvé beau gosse alors.


Vu que j'étais pas dans le trombi ...  ::cry::

----------


## Arkane Derian

Pour ceux qui veulent explorer la map à 100% mais qui chouinent à cause des maps du 3W, surveillez le score ce jeudi et ce vendredi. Vu l'avance qu'on a pris mercredi, ça va sûrement lâcher la bride en face et donc y a de fortes chances que les maps soit full verte à plusieurs moments de la journée (en particulier la nuit et le matin). Au moment où j'écris ce message, les 3/4 sont déjà à nous (notamment CBE). Bref, profitez-en, on est pas sûr que ça se reproduira de sitôt.

----------


## Guitou

> Bref, profitez-en, on est pas sûr que ça se reproduira de sitôt.


Bonne idée !

Mais comme ça reste du 3W le groupe est une valeur refuge, des canards qui seraient intéressés pour roamer les points d'intérêts plutôt que les forts, camps et autres doliaks ?
A mon avis ce soir serait plus intéressants que demain (d'ici à ce qu'un serveur se réveille pour marquer des points avant le reset et continuer après le reset).

En gros un event "curious 3W".

Parlons-en >> ici <<.

----------


## Zepolak

> En gros un event "curious 3W".
> 
> Parlons-en >> ici <<.


Lance-toi Guitou  ::): 

Suffit de proposer une date et une heure. Après, soit les gens suivent soit les gens ne suivent pas, mais dans le second cas ce n'est pas un drame et chacun ira vaquer à ses occupations et dans le premier cas : success & profit !

Moi j'aime bien l'idée, elle est rigolote.

----------


## Guitou

Oue on va tenter d'initier un mouvement, s'il le faut à défaut de bus on fera un minivan et si vraiment je suis maudit je ferais un petit 104 SP dans mon coin.  Voir ici.

----------


## Zepolak

Par rapport au sujet des nouveaux animateurs, ça va prendre une grosse semaine principalement pour deux raisons qui sont fortement liées : 
 - j'attends de voir avec les animateurs présents (on fait ça proprement quoi)
 - c'est les vacances (manque du monde)

Bref, tout tourne au ralenti et peut-être même que des gens voulant s'investir dans la guilde de cette façon n'ont pas eu l'occasion de voir ces posts ici parce qu'ils s'empiffrent de foie gras et/ou de raclettes.

Du nouveau donc sur ce thème première-seconde semaine de Janvier. On est désormais sur une vision à moyen-long terme, on va éviter de gâcher tout ça en prenant des décisions à l'arrach'.

----------


## Maximelene

Pour Janvier, le succès mensuel inclut "Découvrir 30 Puzzles de saut" (3 paliers de 10).

Il n'est pas nécessaire de compléter les puzzles pour ce succès : il faut "juste" se rendre à 30 entrées de puzzles (la grotte du pirate à l'Arche, par exemple), et vous pouvez même faire plusieurs fois la même entrée en utilisant des serveurs de débordement.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Par l'Arbre Clair !
Ça fait quand même un sacré succès !
Il faudrait programmer des soirées Puzzle Jump, histoire de faire coïncider la découverte des puzzles à leurs fins !
Petit Poney ???  ::trollface::

----------


## Maderone

Sinon pour redevenir sérieux, je trouve ça plutôt difficile à mettre en place. Rien que pour une soirée on fait à peine 10 puzzles. Et je sais pas trop si rusher le début juste pour le découvrir sans le faire, amuserait les gens. Et je pense pas non plus que faire 3-4 soirée dans le mois soit une bonne idée. Déjà parce que ça ferait chier de prévoir ça chaque semaine par une personne. Et si y'a plusieurs organisateurs, je pense que ça me lasserait d'y participer chaque semaine aussi. 

Enfin après, je sais pas. Je veux bien préparer un truc, si certains ont une idée de comment faire. Ou préparez vous même hein, je suis pas non plus l'officier puzzle jump de la guilde ! Lancez-vous !

----------


## Zepolak

De nouveaux animateurs vont bien arriver tantôt. C'est toujours d'actualité. Si vous revenez de vacances et que ça vous intéresse, ma boîte à MP est toujours disponible.

J'attends par contre le retour de Kayato de vacances pour qu'on gère ça proprement, avec les 2 derniers animateurs un peu actifs.

Y a aura pas de grands chambardements, mais je tenais à mettre tout de même l'accent sur le fait que l'on est chez CPC ici, et que ça veut dire un certain nombre de choses. On est intraitable à l'insulte & à l'aggressivité mais essayez de mettre un peu d'eau dans votre vin quand vous voyez de l'ironie ou des vannes. C'est CPC quoi. Les vannes moisies, l'auto-dérision et le second degré bordayl !

Je veux avoir le droit de dire à nouveau des conneries sur le PvE (et pas seulement l'histoire personnelle où y a manifestement consensus  ::trollface::  )

Voilà, s'tou, on prend le temps de faire bien les choses. C'est pas comme si on était pressé, l'important c'est le fnu.

----------


## purEcontact

Tu peux dire tout ce que tu veux sur le PvE.
Du moins, tant que t'admets que le RvR se résume à du bus contre bus.

 ::trollface::

----------


## Kayato

Je serai de retour de vacances samedi  :;):

----------


## Korbeil

> Je serai de retour de vacances samedi


Il nous surveille !  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

C'est flippant, il est pas là, mais dès que tu pares de lui, il arrive  ::o:

----------


## Mr Decapsulator

Bon je ne sais pas si vous êtes au courant mais un grand nombre de joueur on était "ban". En effet j'ai appris par reddit que des joueurs se sont fait ban pour avoir recycler des "snowflake" en masse (il faut croire que ça donnait des ecto) 
Voici le lien pour ceux qui veulent voir les gens pleurer/se plaindre http://www.reddit.com/r/Guildwars2/c...for_those_who/

----------


## Zepolak

Du coup, directement un lien vers le post contenant une réponse officielle :
https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/foru...ry-are-unfair/

----------


## Maderone

C'est vraiment flippant... Tu peux jamais trop savoir si tu tombes sur une bonne astuce ou sur un exploit.

----------


## Tynril

Tout ce qui permet de générer une ressource de façon exponentielle, à une fréquence rapide, répété des centaines de fois, est un exploit, je pense.

Gaile Gray le défini comme ça : "_Any time you take one thing and can make two, and then four, and then sixteen… ya gotta know that’s just wrong. (I won’t quibble on the odds, overall, doubling was not outside the rules of probability.) And to perform that action hundreds and hundreds of times? That’s call “exploitation,” my friend, and that’s against the User Agreement, the Rules of Conduct, and all that is holy._"

En français : "_À chaque fois que vous avez une chose et que vous pouvez en faire deux, puis quatre, puis seize... vous savez que quelque chose ne va pas. (je ne vais pas tergiverser sur les chances, globalement, doubler sa mise n'était pas hors des probabilités.) Et répéter cette action des centaines et des centaines de fois ? Ça s'appelle faire de “l'exploitation,” mon ami, et ça va à l'encontre du Contrat Utilisateur, des Règles de Conduites, et de tout ce qui est sacré._"

----------


## purEcontact

Dans le doute, tu fais pas.

----------


## Lee Tchii

J'avoue que je me verrai mal faire 160 bijoux pour les déso en ectos, cependant ... cependant comment peut-on décemment savoir si obtenir des ectos à chaque fois est un exploit bug ou bien simplement un gros coup de bol ?
Statistiquement parlant, 160 succès ou 160 échecs, même avec 1 chance sur 3, ben c'est toujours correct.
Si GW2 ne reposait pas autant sur la chance, on serait sûr que c'est un exploit bug. Du coup, comme le dit PurE, dans le doute, on préfère ne rien faire que de se faire bannir. Mais on pourrait tout autant se faire bannir pour C3B1 ou le farm de Grenth ...

----------


## Tynril

Le C3B1 et Grenth n'offrent pas de retours exponentiels, mais sont linéaires. Cet exploit était exponentiel : pour une mise de départ faible, on pouvait rapidement doubler notre investissement, puis réinvestir, et donc le quadrupler, et ainsi de suite. C'est une grosse différence. La problématique n'est pas d'avoir de la chance ou non en décraftant 160 bijoux, la problématique c'est de réussir à obtenir 160 bijoux pour une mise initiale ridicule (par rapport au gain final), en un temps record, et à travers un processus exponentiel.

Je n'ai jamais eut l'impression d'être limité dans mon jeu par peur de me faire bannir, personnellement. Je trouve ça bizarre qu'on puisse avoir cette impression, les indicateurs me semblent assez clairs.

----------


## Maximelene

> Dans le doute, tu fais pas.


"Dans le doute, si ça te rapporte de l'argent, tu fais pas, ça pourrait être un exploit."

Le soucis étant que comme c'est une pratique normale de crafter pour recycler, bah y'a pas de raison d'avoir de doute, surtout quand tu peux attribuer la rentabilité à de la chance. Et quand tu as un échantillon assez large pour te rendre compte que non, ce n'est pas que de la chance, c'est trop tard : tu as exploité.

De plus, le prix des ectos n'est pas descendu *du tout*, alors que, comme le prix des flocons montait, cette recette devenait de moins en moins rentable. Il est où le problème alors ? D'où l'économie est-elle menacée, si le seul produit concerné n'est pas affecté ?




> Le C3B1 et Grenth n'offrent pas de retours exponentiels, mais sont linéaires. Cet exploit était exponentiel : pour une mise de départ faible, on pouvait rapidement doubler notre investissement, puis réinvestir, et donc le quadrupler, et ainsi de suite. C'est une grosse différence. La problématique n'est pas d'avoir de la chance ou non en décraftant 160 bijoux, la problématique c'est de réussir à obtenir 160 bijoux pour une mise initiale ridicule (par rapport au gain final), en un temps record, et à travers un processus exponentiel.


Ton raisonnement tient, mais tu oublies un truc : toi, tu as toutes les cartes en main pour faire ton analyse et en déduire que c'est un exploit. Les gens qui ont fait ces crafts ne les avaient pas forcément.


Et puis au passage, quand ils ont ajouté des objets jaunes pouvant être craftés avec des composants particuliers, y'a personne chez eux qui s'est rappelé que le recyclage du jaune ça donnait des ectos, et que *éventuellement* des joueurs y penseraient ?!

Et enfin, histoire d'en rajouter :
- Un employé d'ArenaNet (tous les joueurs de cette guilde officielle le sont) réalisant lui-même cet "exploit" et ne répondant pas à la question "est-ce un exploit ?"
- Un joueur honnête demandant *il y a 17 jours* si c'est une fonctionnalité prévue : pas de réponse.

----------


## Tygra

Ton lien montre que les prix des ectos tombe le 16 décembre Maxi  :;): 
Et remonte juste après, quand le craft est fixé...

----------


## Tynril

Tu as peut-être raison, mais j'ai l'impression qu'il est assez simple de se rendre compte que quelque chose ne va pas dans ce cas là.

Il suffit d'un item initial pour entraîner la réaction (le flocon de neige), et à chaque décraft, on récupère ce même item. Le seul investissement devient du Mithril (et des kits de recyclage), contre des Ectoplasmes. Certes, on peut le faire, deux, trois, voir dix fois avant de se rendre compte qu'il y a quelque chose qui cloche. Mais là on parle de ban sur des gens qui l'ont fait _des centaines de fois_. À partir de là, je trouve l'argument du "ça me semblait normal" un peu difficile à avaler.

----------


## Yeuss

Avis mitigé aussi sur ce problème; qui était au courant avant cette annonce? Je n'ai vu personne en parler sur canal de guilde, c'est que ça devait pas être super connu, non?

Et puis, s'ils ont agit de la même façon qu'à chaque "exploit" trouvé jusqu'ici, ils n'ont pas banni sévèrement (24h à 72h de mémoire pour certains non?) les joueurs en ayant peu abusé, voir rien fait au joueur lambda qui a recyclé 2-3 fois pour tester; bon par contre, ceux qui ont joué avec le feu vont pouvoir racheter le jeu, et ça c'est positif, car plus de sous pour Anet, plus d'argent pour du nouveau contenu !  ::lol::

----------


## Maximelene

> Ton lien montre que les prix des ectos tombe le 16 décembre Maxi 
> Et remonte juste après, quand le craft est fixé...


Je ne pensais pas que c'était aussi loin. Y'a effectivement une chute (mais une chute qui ne fait que stabiliser un prix en hausse permanente depuis peu, donc ça pourrait même être lié à un simple désintérêt des joueurs pour une ressource devenue trop chère).

M'enfin, ça ne change pas le reste.

----------


## Tygra

Il y a pas de désintérêt de l'ecto, de plus en plus de gens arrivent en end game, certains partent à la chasse aux legendaires, ça ne peut que monter !
Mais le problème n'est pas celui-ci, et je suis bien de l'avis de Tynril. Quand tu pars de 20po pour finir à 200 en 2h, tu viens pas chialer que tu savais pas que c'était un exploit

----------


## Maximelene

> Il suffit d'un item initial pour entraîner la réaction (le flocon de neige), et à chaque décraft, on récupère ce même item. Le seul investissement devient du Mithril (et des kits de recyclage), contre des Ectoplasmes. Certes, on peut le faire, deux, trois, voir dix fois avant de se rendre compte qu'il y a quelque chose qui cloche. Mais là on parle de ban sur des gens qui l'ont fait _des centaines de fois_. À partir de là, je trouve l'argument du "ça me semblait normal" un peu difficile à avaler.


Sauf que le recyclage pour gagner de l'argent, notamment sur les ectos, ça se fait depuis des mois, et en fonction du marché ça peut être très, très rentable. J'ai moi-même fait des dizaines de recyclages dans des périodes de creux pour me faire de l'argent.

Et là, on avait un truc coûtant en moyenne 17pa (matériaux + 20% de chances de perdre les compos au recyclage) pour en rapporter 25 (en gros, faut pas oublier les commissions de l'HV). C'est pas non plus gigantesque, et j'ai déjà fait des séances de recyclage (sur des bijoux notamment, ironiquement c'est le même type d'objets) plus rentables.

Bref, c'est facile de dire que c'est "évidemment un exploit" après coup, quand on a toutes les infos, et la réponse d'Anet. Sur le moment la limite est beaucoup, beaucoup plus floue, et quand un membre d'Anet lui-même le fait, et que les CM ne répondent pas aux questions demandant si c'est un exploit sur le forum, faut pas s'étonner de voir des merdes du genre.

----------


## Tynril

Le problème c'est pas que ça rapporte plein de sous, c'est que le décraft te rend le principal matériel nécessaire pour refaire le même objet et pouvoir le re-décrafter. Les autres objets Rares/Exotiques, même en bijouterie, demandent trois composant coeur (et non pas un), et n'en rendent qu'un lors du décraft. La différence me semble facile à percevoir, même sans en faire 200.

Quant à avoir toutes les infos, elles étaient disponibles dès le début, puisqu'elles se résument à la recette. Et elle a beaucoup circulé, on en a un exemple ici, mais il y en a plein d'autre sur les forums officiels anglophones. Je ne me rend pas bien compte de quel recul il faudrait avoir pour se rendre compte qu'il y a un soucis, dans la mesure où c'est le seul objet du jeu à fonctionner avec un tel rendement, où ce rendement est limite miraculeux, où l'investissement de base est très faible, tout comme le coût d'itération, et où les itérations sont très rapides. C'est un constat qu'on peut faire en répétant l'opérations deux ou trois fois, à mon sens. Je ne vois pas en quoi il faut le faire 200 fois pour bien comprendre et être bien sûr que quelque chose cloche.

Ceci dit, ça n'est pas la première fois que je vois un exploit dans un MMO, que ce soit d'un côté de la barrière ou de l'autre, alors je reconnais volontiers avoir plus d'expérience pour les identifier que la moyenne. Peut-être que je ne me rend pas compte.

----------


## Maximelene

Lis le sujet que j'ai linké, tu as la preuve que c'est loin d'être évident pour pas mal de joueurs. Tellement peu évident que même les employés d'Anet le font...

----------


## Skiant

> Tellement peu évident que même les employés d'Anet le font...


Et ça t'es pas venu à l'idée dans ta toute-puissance, que peut-être que l'employé en question était occupé à tester le fonctionnement du truc en live parce qu'il y avait une couille dans le pâté et qu'ils voulaient un test live pour confirmer ?

----------


## Tynril

Pour le gars d'ANet qui le fait, je trouve ça un peu maladroit qu'il précise qu'il l'utilise au joueur qui lui pose la question, mais je vois rien dans ses propos qui pourrait laisser croire que ça n'est pas un exploit. Je pense comme Skiant, il faisait probablement un live-test. Quant aux joueurs qui se posent la question, j'ai tendance à me dire que si on en arrive à se demander si c'est bien légitime, c'est qu'on sait qu'il y a un problème. Mais je suis d'accord, une réponse ou une réaction aurait du être notée plus tôt. Mais c'est un peu le problème des exploits qui arrivent jusqu'en production : par nature, c'est que l'éditeur n'a pas vu le problème assez tôt.

Je n'ai pas les données concernant les bans qui ont été effectués, mais je n'ai pas l'impression que ce soit des gens qui l'ont fait quelques fois, par hasard ou pour essayer, qui ont été exclus, mais plutôt des gens qui au delà de constater le problème, l'ont exploité, en générant une quantité non négligeable de richesse. C'est ce qui transparait dans le message de Gaile Gray.

Bref, je crois qu'on a fait le tour du sujet.  ::):

----------


## Maximelene

> Et ça t'es pas venu à l'idée dans ta toute-puissance


Tu peux remballer ce genre d'expression désobligeante s'il te plaît ? On essaie de discuter sans se foutre sur la gueule ici, merci.

Sinon les employés d'Anet ils ont des serveurs de test, ils en ont parlé eux-même lors d'un AMA sur Reddit. Ils ne font pas leurs tests "en live".




> Quant aux joueurs qui se posent la question, j'ai tendance à me dire que si on en arrive à se demander si c'est bien légitime, c'est qu'on sait qu'il y a un problème.


Pour le joueur qui a créé le sujet, oui, éventuellement. Quoi que vu les réactions démesurées d'Anet (ici encore), y'a de quoi être paranoïaque.

Mais ça ne concerne que le joueur qui crée le sujet, justement. Ceux qui y répondent n'avaient pas forcément envisagé ça comme un potentiel exploit avant de voir le sujet en parlant en tant que tel.

----------


## Tynril

Dans le cas d'un hotfix en live, par exemple pour désactiver du contenu sans redémarrer les serveurs, il me semble légitime (voir indispensable) de faire tester en live. C'est peut-être ce qui était fait, mais ça n'est que des conjectures.

----------


## Maximelene

> Dans le cas d'un hotfix en live, par exemple pour désactiver du contenu sans redémarrer les serveurs, il me semble légitime (voir indispensable) de faire tester en live. C'est peut-être ce qui était fait, mais ça n'est que des conjectures.


Tu admettras que c'est tiré par les cheveux, surtout si le mec te répond "je suis en train d'en faire", qui indique bien que ça fonctionne toujours.

----------


## Skiant

> Sinon les employés d'Anet ils ont des serveurs de test, ils en ont parlé eux-même lors d'un AMA sur Reddit. Ils ne font pas leurs tests "en live".


L'environnement de test ne sera jamais égal à l'environnement live, parce que les paramètres ne sont pas les mêmes.
C'est pour ça que des live events qui avaient été testés sont restés bloqués sur le serveur live, parce qu'il y avait tellement de joueurs en même temps qui modifiaient la donne en permanence que ça créait des conditions impossibles à reproduire sur un serveur de test.

----------


## Maximelene

Oui parce que le résultat d'un recyclage est modifié par le nombre de joueurs présent...

Sinon, les pourcentages de chance d'obtenir des ectos sur un jaune, ils les ont codés eux-même, ils n'ont pas besoin de tests pour connaître la rentabilité d'une recette, juste d'une feuille de calcul excel.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Autant pour moi, quand on me dit "ban" j’interprète "permaban".
Si c'est des ban de 1 à 3 jours, c'est pas grave donc. C'est même gentil. J'aurais repris tous leurs bénéfices, quitte à mettre leurs comptes en négatif *mouhahahaha*.
C'est sr que des gens qui ne font que ça deux heures de suite, c'est de l'exploit bug assumé.
Après, une personne qui fait une à deux fois par jour, même 10 jours de suite, c'est pas aussi clair.
J'ignore comment cela a été traité, j'espère juste qu'il y a eu deux poids, deux mesures.

----------


## Korbeil

> Oui parce que le résultat d'un recyclage est modifié par le nombre de joueurs présent...
> 
> Sinon, les pourcentages de chance d'obtenir des ectos sur un jaune, ils les ont codés eux-même, ils n'ont pas besoin de tests pour connaître la rentabilité d'une recette, juste d'une feuille de calcul excel.


Les joies du random.

----------


## Sub4

Tu es trop baleze max. Sérieusement lance toi dans le dev ou la défense de consommateurs.

----------


## MonsieurLuge

Faut quand même pas être bien malin pour ne pas se rendre compte qu'on exploite une faille et qu'on va se faire taper sur les doigts dès que ça va se savoir.

Bref, je passais surtout pour vous demander de ne pas transformer ce débat en lynchage. Postez intelligemment.

----------


## Charmide

Hum. J'ai du mal à voir pourquoi un truc permettant une infinité d'ecto pour un flocon de neige ne s'est pas propagé (et donc fait nerfer/ban) plus tôt. Ils ont mit longtemps quand même. 17 jours c'est énorme.

----------


## Maximelene

Visiblement ils ont nerfé la recette assez vite (le 16/17 décembre), mais les bans, eux, ne sont que récents. Ce qui est assez stupide, puisque les ectos créés en trop ont largement eu le temps d'être écoulés pendant cette période...

----------


## Zepolak

> 17 jours c'est énorme.


J'ai pas suivi l'affaire non plus et je savais pas que ça existait - ce qui est d'ailleurs plutôt positif en soi. Ça a pas trop l'air de s'être propagé chez CPC ou alors les bannis ont fait profil très bas ?

Mais j'avoue que ça renforce un certain sentiment d'impunité voire laisse penser à certains que leur vilaine action est légitimes après un temps aussi long - ce qui va les inciter à franchir la ligne rouge. Vu la description de Frann, le comportement exploiteur semble vraiment évident, mais pourquoi attendre si longtemps ? Paresse, fêtes de fin d'année, volonté de purger le jeu, ou de marquer les esprits, de faire un exemple ? À vos complots !  ::trollface:: 

Edit apres Maxi : ah ben autant pour moi.

----------


## Maderone

Je savais bien que j'aurais du fermer ma gueule... ça pouvait que se transformer en débat cette connerie xD

----------


## Maximelene

Quelqu'un d'autre l'aurait fait de toute façon.  ::P:

----------


## olih

Okay, donc en fait, c'est l'abus pre patch ? avec la recette qui demandait un seul ecto ?
Évidemment, elle a été très vite patchée du coup je ne comprenais plus rien moi  :Emo:

----------


## Anita Spade

Wouah, j'étais pas au courant, j'ai bien suivi votre débat passionnant, et c'était vachement bien!
Tellement bien que ça m'a donné envie de faire cette recette à base de boules de pop corn pour la prochaine fois.


En espérant que vous avez passé de bonne fêtes, à bientôt IG.

----------


## Maderone

:Bave:   ::wub::

----------


## Vaaahn

Je dirais même   :Bave:   :Bave:   ::wub::   ::wub::

----------


## mikelion

Environ 200 comptes bannis :
http://www.pcinpact.com/news/76487-g...te-dun-bug.htm

----------


## Yeuss

Je ne sais pas trop où mettre ça, alors je le mets ici.
En regardant cette vidéo, vous verrez comment chopper via la quête personnelle d'un humain une clé du lion noir rapidement.
Par rapidement, j'entends entre 25 et 30min, en récompense de quête, mais si vous trouvez plus rapide je prends  :;): 

Pour cela, il faut respecter 2 choses à la création d'un nouveau personnage:
- un(e) guerrier humain(e) (prenez les épaulettes dans le choix, c'est gratuit)
- choisir "élevé par des gens ordinaires", car c'est lié à notre "rush"

Pourquoi le guerrier? Tout simplement car vous prendrez le cor en 1ère récompense dont la compétence 4 est un buff vitesse, et la compétence 2 de l'épée qu'on vous donne au début est un saut en avant. C'est pour optimiser le déplacement qu'il faut coupler les deux.
Ensuite, le guerrier est solide à bas niveau. On se bat en permanence contre des monstres plus haut niveau.

Pour le reste, une fois fois sorti du départ humain, vous faites le premier cœur comme dans la vidéo (celui avec les vaches à nourrir, les plantes à arroser, etc...), et après vous faites votre quête personnelle, et juste votre quête personnelle. Quand on vous demande d'aller parler à Logan au QG des séraphins pour la première fois, pensez à prendre le point de passage du palais juste à côté, vu qu'on y retourne après.

----------


## Maderone

Peut être poster ça dans la partie astuce  ::P: .
Astuce qui a d'ailleurs connu son "apogée" juste avant la maj d'Halloween, tout le monde voulait avoir un maximum de clef pour essayer de chopper des skin ou autre...

----------


## Anita Spade

Intéressant, j'avais dans l'idée de me créer un guerrier humain dans un futur probable, n'ayant jamais joué ni humain ni guerrier, je testerai éventuellement quand j'aurais acheté un emplacement de personnage supplémentaire (rerollite...)

Néanmoins, l'intitulé de la vidéo étant "Comment farmer les clefs du lion noir", et au vu des événements récents, je me pose la question si cela ne peut être considéré comme de l'exploit? 

Si j'ai bien saisi, le principe est de créer un nouveau perso, rusher jusqu'à un certain point, récupérer un objet normalement difficile à obtenir, le mettre en banque, puis supprimer le personnage et recommencer... A raison de 2 clefs par heure, où se situe la limite entre "_j'ai le droit de me créer un nouveau perso quand je le souhaite_" et je "_ tire avantage d'une situation non prévue par les devs pour looter un objet rare toutes les demi-heures_".

Bon, après le principe d'obtention de  ces clefs me chiffonne depuis le début, surtout quand je vois la centaine de Coffres du lion noir que j'ai en banque, je conçois qu'on ait très envie de les ouvrir, mais ce qui a été prévu, c'est qu'on ne puisse en ouvrir un que sporadiquement sans passer par la boutique d'objet. Donc si on se met à les farmer de manière répétée, cela crée un déséquilibre dans la Force (même si le contenu de ces coffres n'est absolument pas indispensable)

La vidéo date d'Octobre, l'astuce est connue, et Anet ne s'est pas exprimée sur le sujet. Mais...

----------


## Arkane Derian

S'ils considéraient ça comme de l'exploit, ça aurait été corrigé depuis longtemps. Par contre, ce qui peut se passer, c'est que si ça devient trop utilisé, ça soit nerfé, comme c'est arrivé sur le chemin 3 d'Arah il y a quelques semaines. A chacun de savoir rester raisonnable si vous voulez que ça reste en jeu.

----------


## Ptit gras

Ouais enfin la clé du lion noir c'est connu d'une grande partie des joueurs depuis septembre hein. C'est passé sur reddit sans nerf, donc je pense que ça survivra à CPC  ::P:

----------


## Maderone

Honnêtement, ça m'intéresse moyennement de farmer un parcours de 20 minutes en boucle pour deux améliorations de merde et 3 toniques mystérieux...

----------


## Arkane Derian

> Ouais enfin la clé du lion noir c'est connu d'une grande partie des joueurs depuis septembre hein. C'est passé sur reddit sans nerf, donc je pense que ça survivra à CPC


Je parlais pas nécessairement de CPC, mais des joueurs en général. Tant qu'il y a pas de problème d'équilibre de l'économie IG ou que le taux de personnes achetant des clés contre des gemmes ne bouge pas, y a pas de raison qu'ils y touchent.

Et comme d'habitude, les infos sur les forums peuvent mettre des mois à toucher le grand public.

----------


## Anita Spade

> Honnêtement, ça m'intéresse moyennement de farmer un parcours de 20 minutes en boucle pour deux améliorations de merde et 3 toniques mystérieux...


Effectivement, je me range à ton avis, néanmoins ils me semble que dans les dernières MAj, les drop se soient diversifiés pour rendre ces coffres plus intéressants, et que certains objets se négocient à plusieurs pièces d'or à l'HV (à confirmer), bon après le taux de chance pour droper un ces items doit être infinitésimal.

EDIT: La page du gwiki où l'on voit les nouveaux drops.
Tous les items sont liés au compte sauf les kits infinis, je crois me souvenir que c'est cela qui se négocie cher, les Contrats d'accès permanents à la Banque, ou le Kit coiffure permanent, etc...
Je suis probablement nul en probabilités mais plus de coffres ouverts = plus de probabilités de drop un rare. 




> Et comme d'habitude, les infos sur les forums peuvent mettre des mois à toucher le grand public.


Et visiblement Yeuss a posté ce lien aujourd'hui, soit 3 mois après la vidéo, donc j'en déduis que d'autres joueurs peuvent découvrir cette astuce dans le futur et ainsi perturber l'équilibre de la Force de manière exponentielle au fil du temps, et finir par briser la courbe de la réalité aboutissant à la fin de l'Ordre établi et la corruption généralisée qui caractérise un monde post-apocalyptique !! :fear:
Mais ce n'est probablement que ma paranoïa qui s'exprime... Sinon c'est quoi les soldes du jour à la boutique d'objet?

----------


## Hasunay

Mouais dans le doute et vu la facilité avec laquelle tombe les bans j'aurais tendance à éviter ce genre de technique. Sinon les soldes du jours j'ai retenu que l'emplacement de perso pour 600 gemmes mais comme je suis pauvre ...

----------


## Snydlock

> Néanmoins, l'intitulé de la vidéo étant "Comment farmer les clefs du lion noir", et au vu des événements récents, je me pose la question si cela ne peut être considéré comme de l'exploit?


L'_exploit_, théoriquement, ça passe par un bug. Ou en tout cas quelque chose qui n'est pas "normal".
Là, c'est quelque chose de prévu et d'intégré dans le jeu : une clé du Lion Noir en récompense de la fin d'un bout de l'histoire perso.
Après, qu'on puisse accélérer la chose est un autre problème.

Sinon, oui, ça date d'il y a longtemps. Un canard avait donné l'astuce pendant Halloween.
Donc je pense que les bans seraient tombés depuis un moment si exploit il y avait eu.

Par contre, un truc qui pourrait être considéré comme de l'exploit c'est le swich de serveurs à L'Arche pour certaines activités. (Genre le succès mensuel faisable uniquement à l'Arche.)
Après, ça déséquilibre rien, donc bon.

----------


## Maximelene

> L'_exploit_, théoriquement, ça passe par un bug. Ou en tout cas quelque chose qui n'est pas "normal".
> Là, c'est quelque chose de prévu et d'intégré dans le jeu : une clé du Lion Noir en récompense de la fin d'un bout de l'histoire perso.


Une recette d'artisanat, c'est anormal ? Ce n'est pas "prévu et intégré dans le jeu" ?

La paranoïa grandissante des joueurs montre bien que la gestion d'Anet en ce qui concerne les exploits est vraiment mauvaise. Le seul truc officiel permettant de faire la différence entre ce qui est valable et ce qui ne l'est pas, c'est un pauvre post de forum, qui sera oublié dans une semaine, indiquant que quelque chose est considéré comme un exploit si son rendement est exponentiel. Ce qui n'est pas le cas de cette méthode.

Quoi qu'on puisse encore arguer que les boosts obtenus dans les coffres grâce aux clés permettent d'obtenir plus rapidement de nouvelles clés...  ::ninja::

----------


## Snydlock

> Une recette d'artisanat, c'est anormal ? Ce n'est pas "prévu et intégré dans le jeu" ?


Si, mais que l'objet crafté puisse rapporter plus que l'investissement initial, non.
Bon après, on connait Anet, tout ce qu'ils font est assez anarchique donc je comprends la paranoïa de certains.  ::P:

----------


## Maximelene

> Si, mais que l'objet crafté puisse rapporter plus que l'investissement initial, non.


Du coup on peut dire la même chose de cette clé du lion noir. "Il est prévu qu'elle soit là (comme la recette d'artisanat), mais il n'avaient pas pensé que ça puisse rapporter plus que l'investissement (investissement en or pour l'artisanat, en temps dans le cas des clés)."

Et pouf, on envoie une vague de bans aux gens qui ont farmé 50 clés comme ça, parce que c'était "évident que c'était un exploit, allons, récupérer une clé du lion noir en 20 minutes !!!" (évidence que l'on ne verra écrite qu'après le fix, et la vague de bans).

----------


## Zepolak

Tu cherches à prouver quoi ?

----------


## Maximelene

Que le manque de communication d'Arena Net est, encore une fois, un gros problème pour beaucoup de joueurs. Si une certaine minorité va facilement aller chercher les informations et ne pas avoir de soucis, c'est loin d'être le cas de la majorité des joueurs, et cela cause des problèmes très fréquents.

Je trouve assez risible que la communication concernant cette vague d'exploits, par exemple, se limite à un post de forum assez flou, qui ne sera lu que par 1% des joueurs, et à un message de deux lignes sur Facebook, seul moyen d'avoir des chiffres fiables. Au final, si énormément de joueurs entendent parler de cet exploit et des bans, très peu ont des infos fiables qui ne soient pas passées entre temps 20 fois par le téléphone arabe. Et le résultat est ce que l'on en voie maintenant : une certaine paranoïa voire, pire, un dégoût des joueurs pour les méthodes employées par les développeurs, simplement parce qu'ils manquent d'informations. Si Arena Net avait communiqué plus sur le soucis des exploits, je suis persuadé que l'on n'aurait pas eu de soucis (ou en tout cas moins).

Il en est de même pour énormément de choses. Lorsqu'un patch est mis en place sur un MMO, il est nécessaire que les joueurs, *tous* les joueurs, soient au courant de ce qui est modifié, sous peine que ces modifications ne soient pas utiles (si un joueur n'utilise pas une compétence parce qu'elle est bugguée, par exemple, et qu'il ne sait pas qu'elle est corrigée, cette correction est inutile). Et si l'on peut critiquer le fait que ces joueurs ne cherchent pas à se tenir au courant, il faut aussi simplement penser à communiquer un peu plus, en mettant en avant les patch notes. Le système de WoW, par exemple, qui l'affiche lors du téléchargement et de l'installation, le fait très bien. Or, actuellement, une très, très grande majorité des joueurs n'a pas la moindre idée du contenu des patchs, et cela se voit en jeu.

Bref, la communication d'Arena Net est un point particulièrement négatif chez eux, qui peut créer un éloignement avec les joueurs, une certaine paranoïa, voire rendre moins utiles leur travail sur le jeu lui-même.

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Bref, la communication d'Arena Net est un point particulièrement négatif chez eux, qui peut créer un éloignement avec les joueurs, une certaine paranoïa, voire rendre moins utiles leur travail sur le jeu lui-même.


J'vais peut-être lancer un troll sans le vouloir, désolée.
Je suis assez d'accord avec ton analyse des choses.
Est-ce que ce manque/problème de communication a été remonté à Anet ? Est-ce que Anet a répondu là-dessus ? 
Un système identique à Wow par exemple, ne semble pas trop compliqué à mettre en place dans GW2 ... :x

----------


## Guitou

Petite questions sur les dégâts des conditions. Si plusieurs joueurs posent (par exemple) des saignements à une cible, le stack se limitera à 25 au total et pas à 25 par attaquants, mais du coup vu que les saignements de différents joueurs se mélangent comment sont calculés les dégâts ?

Je voulais investir dans un stuff "+dégâts des conditions" mais si mes conditions sont nerfées parce que mes copains ont moins que moi dans cette stat je vois pas bien l'intérêt.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Il me semble, mais des joueurs bien plus expérimentés que moi pourront me corriger si besoin, que les stacks se limitent à 25 sur un mob, quelque soit le nombre de joueurs.
Et je crois que les niveaux les plus élevés se font nivelés par les niveaux les plus bas, mais je ne sais plus si c'est automatique, ou bien si c'est le dernier joueur à poser le stack qui donne le ton ...

----------


## Mr Slurp

De mon observation, les stacks sont bien limitées à 25 au total (au maximum), mais chaque condition infligé par un joueur, prennent la puissance du joueur qui l'a infligé. Par exemple avec mon ingé ou j'empile facilement 15/20 stack de saignement, si je gagne des stack de pouvoir, je vois les ticks augmenter par la même occasion (et ceci même si les conditions sont déjà posées). Pour ce qui est de la règle de "qui pose quoi/quand", par contre je sais pas.

Mais bon, étant donné qu'on ne peux pas tester les conditions sur les mannequins, c'est dur de vraiment se rendre compte.

----------


## Guitou

Donc un stuff avec les dégâts de condition n'est pas inutile (ouf).
Maintenant il faut que je trouve l'équilibre entre toutes les caractéristiques qui me sont utiles (tou/vit/pow/pre/con). :/

----------


## Zepolak

Soit les stacks sont écrasées, soit la valeur est celle du premier joueur qui les pose. C'est un des deux et je crois que c'est le second de mémoire, mais je n'en suis vraiment pas certain. 

Par conséquent, cela donne une limite à la puissance des altérations : c'est peu utile contre les boss et les superviseurs (en RvR). Par contre, ça fait quand même sacrément mal sur tout le reste.

----------


## Korbeil

http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Epidemic *_*

----------


## olih

Bienvenu chez le nécro.
Dans le même style :
http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Corrupt_Boon
wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Plague_Signet
http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Corrosive_Poison_Cloud

----------


## silence

De ce que j'en ai lu et de mémoire les dégâts de condition se distinguent en deux types : stack de la condition sur la durée et dégâts déterminés par le montant des dégâts de condition du joueur ayant posé le premier stack, tant que la condition est entretenue. On doit pouvoir se coordonner pour que tous profitent d'un seul joueur au stuff dédié et maximisé, pour eux privilégier d'autres stat. Au contraire sur les conditions qui se stack en nombre - jusqu'à 25 donc, les derniers stack posés remplaçant les plus anciens - chacun défini les dégâts de conditions réalisés par ses stacks selon son montant de dégâts de condition mais tous sont alors en concurrence pour poser leurs stack. Il doit être intéressant de connaitre le nombre déposé par chaque membre d'un groupe pour se répartir les cibles.
Je n'ai jamais eu le courage de vérifier par moi même et en discuter me fait me demander comment intervient la puissance dans tout cela. Vu les variations nombreuses et souvent personnelles avec les stack de might qui agissent effectivement sur les dégâts de condition réalisés, elle agit bien de manière indépendante pour chacun imho.

----------


## Maximelene

> J'vais peut-être lancer un troll sans le vouloir, désolée.
> Je suis assez d'accord avec ton analyse des choses.
> Est-ce que ce manque/problème de communication a été remonté à Anet ? Est-ce que Anet a répondu là-dessus ? 
> Un système identique à Wow par exemple, ne semble pas trop compliqué à mettre en place dans GW2 ... :x


Je l'ai déjà vu remonté beaucoup de fois, mais je n'ai pas souvenir de réponses d'Anet.

S'ils utilisaient leur launcher pour transmettre des news, déjà, ce serait pas mal.




> Soit les stacks sont écrasées, soit la valeur est celle du premier joueur qui les pose. C'est un des deux et je crois que c'est le second de mémoire, mais je n'en suis vraiment pas certain.


Pour les saignements, la valeur est celle de celui qui les pose, et si tu essaies de poser un saignement alors qu'il y en a déjà 25, il ne passera pas. Ça rend les saignements vite moins utiles en groupe, vu que pas mal de classes, pas forcément spécialisées dedans, peuvent en poser quelques uns.

Du coup, pour mon rôdeur qui peut parfois atteindre les 25 stacks à lui tout seul, et tourne généralement autour de 12-15 en combat, j'ai privilégié l'augmentation de leurs dégâts : puisqu'on en pose moins, autant réellement les faire compter.  :;):

----------


## Skiant

> Soit les stacks sont écrasées, soit la valeur est celle du premier joueur qui les pose. C'est un des deux et je crois que c'est le second de mémoire, mais je n'en suis vraiment pas certain. 
> 
> Par conséquent, cela donne une limite à la puissance des altérations : c'est peu utile contre les boss et les superviseurs (en RvR). Par contre, ça fait quand même sacrément mal sur tout le reste.


http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Effect_stacking




> The game tracks each application of any effect separately in terms of duration and intensity (the latter one is dependent on the effective combat level of the source). Those standard values get improved by the applying character's equipment upgrades and attributes (Malice and Expertise for conditions, Concentration for boons), but once applied, the effect can't be further modified, only removed.


+




> When a boon or condition stacks in duration from multiple sources, its strength is applied in the order of application, using the relevant stats for each source. For example, a stronger stack of poison applied over a weaker one must first wait for the weaker stack's original duration to expire before the increased damage takes effect.(except in the previous example supplied above)


Donc : dans le cas des stacks d'intensité (Saignement entre autres), chaque condition est suivie de façon indépendante et chaque dégât est appliqué selon la puissance de l'auteur.
Dans le cas des stacks de durée (Poison par exemple), la première condition posée va suivre son cours de façon normale, puis la deuxième condition posée suivra son cours normal, etc.

----------


## Guitou

> Dans le cas des stacks de durée (Poison par exemple), la première condition posée va suivre son cours de façon normale, puis la deuxième condition posée suivra son cours normal, etc.


La nouvelle question sera alors si un même joueur pose deux fois la même condition (2*3s pour l'exemple) et qu'un 2e joueur pose une fois cette condition (de 2s) entre les 2 du 1er joueur, est-ce que celles du 1er joueur se stack avant celle du 2e.
Soit :
3s - 2s - 3s ou 6s - 2s

Mais bon ça serait commencer à sodomiser les drosophyles. J'ai ma réponse le stuff "condition damage" est viable mais moins sur les boss.

----------


## Skiant

> La nouvelle question sera alors si un même joueur pose deux fois la même condition (2*3s pour l'exemple) et qu'un 2e joueur pose une fois cette condition (de 2s) entre les 2 du 1er joueur, est-ce que celles du 1er joueur se stack avant celle du 2e.
> Soit :
> 3s - 2s - 3s ou 6s - 2s
> 
> Mais bon ça serait commencer à sodomiser les drosophyles. J'ai ma réponse le stuff "condition damage" est viable mais moins sur les boss.


A priori, ça se compte dans l'ordre d'application, donc 3->2->3.
Et oui, le Condition Damage est viable.
A part les cas extrêmes (superviseurs en W3 ou World Boss), tant que la cible n'a pas déjà 25 stacks, ça passe et tu feras tes dégâts sans "te faire nerf par tes camarades".


Et ouais, ma nécro a un stuff Condition Damage et j'me fais plaisir avec les marques+puits.
PLEIN DE PETIT SACS §§§

----------


## Guitou

Moi c'est une rôdeuse, du coup les p'tits sacs c'est pas près d'arriver.  ::'(: 

Tiens d'ailleurs la précision s'applique sur les conditions ? Ou alors les dégâts des conditions ne critiquent jamais ?
J'ai jamais vu de chiffre en rouge sur des conditions mais j'ai déjà vu des chiffres plus importants de temps en temps (ou alors c'est une autre condition je sais pas bien).
Et la puissance ça n'apporte rien non plus aux conditions ?
Parce que j'hésite sur les stats de mon stuff. :/

----------


## Lanilor

Mon rôdeur condition damage fait pas mal de petits sacs, notamment via le 1 et 2 de la hache (puis switch arc court pour achever ce qui est encore debout).

----------


## Guitou

Oui j'aime bien la hache avec la torche, mais justement comme je teste les conditions je pensais regarder du coté de la dague.

----------


## Lanilor

Je suis resté sur le cor pour l'instant, pour ses buffs et parce que les piaffes peuvent faire pas mal de saignements avec Fureur + le trait qui va bien.

----------


## Guitou

Les piafs ? Ceux qu'on a avec certaines runes au niveau 6 ?

[EDIT] Ah oui le cor... Je ne joue jamais avec désolé. :/

----------


## Kayato

Je pense qu'il parle du 5 avec le cor.

----------


## Lee Tchii

> S'ils utilisaient leur launcher pour transmettre des news, déjà, ce serait pas mal.


Ils utilisent leur launcher, mais pour faire passer des news trop générales, genre "promotions sur la boutique aux gemmes" ou "vive hivernel" ...
Les capacités du launcher sont carrément sous utilisées, sans compter que si on clique sur "lancement automatique", on ne voit même pas ces news.

----------


## Hasunay

Mais si on l'aperçoit un quart de seconde :D De toute façon ils ont des tonnes de manière de nous prévenir là en l'état les bans comme ça je trouve ça pas cool mais s'ils avaient prévenu à la base que c’était interdit à ce moment là ça ne m'aurait pas choqué plus que ça. Ceci étant dit quand on conseil parait trop étrange et lucrative vaut mieux se tenir à carreau.

----------


## Skiant

En plus encore une fois on en fait des tonnes pour des mecs qui se sont fait ban, mais comme d'hab, les mecs qui l'ont fait 5-10 fois en se disant "hey mais c'est rigolo dis donc, j'obtiens deux ectos en recyclant un truc qui en coûte une" ont rien eu, et ceux qui ont mangé c'est probablement les espèce de coréens qui ont clairement voulu se faire un pognon monstrueux en recyclant un max de ces objets en un minimum de temps. 

On peut imaginer que le nombre d'utilisation de l'exploit doit se compter avec au moins 3 chiffres, ça dépasse largement le cas de figure du mec qui ne se doute de rien...

----------


## Skiant

Et pour continuer dans le même sujet, ça me paraissait important de poster ça ici.




Pour avoir plusieurs potes dans le domaine, j'peux vous dire que c'est pas si caricatural qu'on ne pourrait croire.

----------


## Lee Tchii

:^_^: 
La ressemblance du monde des développeurs avec la recherche et les doctorants !
Formidable !

----------


## Aldrasha

Doctorat en quoi Lee Tchii ?

----------


## Korbeil

> Et pour continuer dans le même sujet, ça me paraissait important de poster ça ici.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pour avoir plusieurs potes dans le domaine, j'peux vous dire que c'est pas si caricatural qu'on ne pourrait croire.


j'dois être dans une des rares boites qui oblige pas à faire des heures sup *_*

----------


## Maderone

Normal, personne est en demande de simulateurs de vol !

----------


## Korbeil

> Normal, personne est en demande de simulateurs de vol !


C'est presque vrai  ::'(:

----------


## Narquois

> Doctorat en quoi Lee Tchii ?


En baton légendaire? :D

----------


## Guitou

Majorette ?

----------


## Skiant

> En baton légendaire? :D


Sans doute le doctorat que font les chauffeuses sur les plateau de tournage de films de poneys.

Hey, attendez voir une seconde...  :tired:  
 ::o:  ::o:  ::o:

----------


## Zepolak

J'aime la tournure que prend ce thread !

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Doctorat en quoi Lee Tchii ?


Un doctorat en sociologie, neurobiologie avec un peu de psychologie.
Mon étude porte sur les groupes marginaux et leurs comportements en vase clos, bien que communiquant par différents biais tous distants et virtuels.
Les sujets sont essentiellement masculins mais je ne désespère pas quant à la diversité sexuée de mon échantillonnage.
Mais surtout, je ne voudrais pas vous distraire. Continuez  ::P:  je prends des notes.

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Mais surtout, je ne voudrais pas vous distraire. Continuez  je prends des notes.


Avant même de lire la fin de ton message je me disais déjà qu'en fait CPC c'était un cas d'étude pour toi...  :tired:

----------


## Skiant

> Avant même de lire la fin de ton message je me disais déjà qu'en fait CPC c'était un cas d'étude pour toi...


jelb

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Avant même de lire la fin de ton message je me disais déjà qu'en fait CPC c'était un cas d'étude pour toi...


Ma mention "très honorable" et les félicitations du jury que je suis sûre d'obtenir grâce à vous vous remercient d'avance.  ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

Intéressant.
Tu nous n'auras qu'à poster ton étude ici quand t'auras terminé hein !

----------


## Lee Tchii

Oh, vous aurez eu le temps de tout oublier d'ici là.  ::o: 
Guild Wars 2 n'a été lancé que depuis peu de mois, faire approuver mon sujet et trouver un financement n'a pas été si aisé que cela pourrait laisser supposer (avec un tel potentiel, pourtant).
Avant mise à disponibilité d'une thèse au public, il faut assurer la publication des articles structurants.
Bref ... en attendant il me faut vous trouver des pseudonymes qui assureront à chacun votre anonymat.
Je veux bien recevoir des suggestions pour ceux qui désireraient s’identifier dans les futures études, mais aucune rencontre physique ne pourrait être envisagée.
Je dois rester un observateur neutre et omniscient. Comme un bot recueillant des cookies sur google. Ou une référence dans le genre que vous pourrez comprendre.
Et surtout, je me répète, pour la réussite de mon futur, oubliez tout ce que vous venez de lire.

----------


## Anita Spade

> Et surtout, je me répète, pour la réussite de mon futur, oubliez tout ce que vous venez de lire.

----------


## Vaaahn

> J'aime la tournure que prend ce thread !


This  ::trollface::

----------


## Thorkel

Bon, rien de nouveau de prévu en janvier? un petit contenu.....rajout de la carte de NF....hum...je m'égare.

(rooooo la carte de NF......:fantasme: ::): )

----------


## Narquois

> Je dois rester un observateur neutre et omniscient. Comme un bot recueillant des cookies sur google. Ou une référence dans le genre que vous pourrez comprendre.


Est-ce vraiment possible vu que tu fais partie de la guilde, participe à la faire vivre, noue des liens avec des guildies?  :;): 
Bref, ça sent la donnée vérolée.  ::P: 

Sinon, j'aime bien le principe de se faire financer  ::wub::  pour jouer à son MMO RPG préféré et tant pis pour ceux qui voulait étudier la culture des fraises en Alaska!
C'est bien de la socio-psycho-mystico-citronopipo! ::rolleyes::

----------


## Maximelene

> Bon, rien de nouveau de prévu en janvier? un petit contenu.....rajout de la carte de NF....hum...je m'égare.
> 
> (rooooo la carte de NF......:fantasme:)


Pas d'ajout de cartes prévues : les MaJ du premier trimestre 2013 serviront à "consolider" le monde déjà en place  :;):

----------


## Tygra

Et le gros du contenu viendra en février plutôt qu'en janvier, annoncé comme étant "de la taille d'une expansion". Mais sans nouvelle carte comme l'a dit Maxi (quoique la formulation était un peu floue).

Moi je m'attends surtout aux mini-jeux genre Keg Brawl : le bar brawl, les jeux du cirque, l'arène polymock ...

----------


## Hasunay

Si seulement ils lâchaient de nouvelles armes du style la Lance ou une Hache à deux mains :D

----------


## Thorkel

Bon c'est déjà pas mal, on peut pas trop en demander non plus.

Maintenant le jour ou on pourra rejoindre Kaineng ou le Bazar de Kodash est vraiment attendu, pour ma part!

----------


## Korbeil

> Bon c'est déjà pas mal, on peut pas trop en demander non plus.
> 
> Maintenant le jour ou on pourra rejoindre Kaineng ou le Bazar de Kodash est vraiment attendu, pour ma part!


Ritualiste  :Bave:

----------


## Tygra

Shhh ! Vous vous faites du mal ! 
Je me rappelle l'aveu d'Anet sur "la mauvaise idée" qu'était l'introduction de nouvelles classes dans le premier, du coup je suis pas sur qu'on en voit arriver  :Emo:

----------


## Thorkel

Ah ba non pas ritu! ça serait trop proche du gardien non?

----------


## Arkane Derian

> Shhh ! Vous vous faites du mal ! 
> Je me rappelle l'aveu d'Anet sur "la mauvaise idée" qu'était l'introduction de nouvelles classes dans le premier, du coup je suis pas sur qu'on en voit arriver


Et j'espère bien qu'il n'en rajouteront pas. Rajouter de nouvelles mécaniques non prévues au départ, c'est quasiment le bordel assuré dans l'équilibrage. Ceux qui ont vécu l'introduction des classes (et les compétences qui allaient avec) de Factions puis de Nightfall savent de quoi je parle. Y a plein de moyens de faire vivre un MMO sans passer par la case nouvelle classe.

----------


## Hasunay

Je vois assez mal les futurs extensions payante de GW2 sans jamais de nouvelles classes, je suis presque prêt à parier qu'on en verra ou à défaut de nouvelles armes.

----------


## Maximelene

Il y a effectivement moyen de faire vivre un MMO sans nouvelles classes, mais ça reste dommage malgré tout.

Non seulement l'ajout de classes est très propice à la rerollite (et GW2 joue pas mal là dessus), mais ça peut souvent relancer l'intérêt de joueurs pour le jeu (même si sans abonnement ce point est moindre), ça incite à acheter plus d'emplacements de personnages, donne de nouveaux rôles et fonctionnalités, etc...

Effectivement, par contre, ça peut tourner à l'enfer concernant l'équilibrage. Mais GW2, n'ayant pas la double spécifalisation du premier, est sans doute plus facile à équilibrer, chaque classe étant en "circuit fermé", les modifications faites dessus ne touchant qu'elle.

Bref, moi j'espère quand même qu'ils en rajouteront  ::P:

----------


## Métalchantant

vous connaîtriez un petit guide sympa sur l'optimisation via les composants consommables que l'on trouve en pve. Par exemple, j'ai cru comprendre qu'il existait une "pizza Blablabla" qui procurait un bonus de 40% à la durée des altérations, c'est bien ça ?

----------


## Maximelene

Tu as une liste complète sur le wiki anglais  :;): 

Tu peux y trouver la Rare Veggie Pizza, qui donne non seulement 40% de durée des conditions, mais aussi 70 dégâts des conditions, ce qui fait qu'il m'en faut *LA TOUT DE SUITE MAINTENANT J'MEN FOUT J'EN VEUX !!!*

----------


## Guitou

J'avais jamais regardé la bouffe 400, c'est une chaîne de 5 craft pour avoir la pizza rare qui requiert :
1  Jug of Water
1  Bag of Flour 
1  Stick of Butter
1  Jar of Tomato Sauce 
1  Cheese Wedge
1  Mushroom 
1  Portobello Mushroom
1  Shallot 
1  Bell Pepper
1  Spinach Leaf
1  Artichoke 
1  Eggplant
1  Orrian Truffle 
1  Snow Truffle

Ca fait cher la pizza.  ::o:

----------


## Métalchantant

> Tu as une liste complète sur le wiki anglais 
> 
> Tu peux y trouver la Rare Veggie Pizza, qui donne non seulement 40% de durée des conditions, mais aussi 70 dégâts des conditions, ce qui fait qu'il m'en faut *LA TOUT DE SUITE MAINTENANT J'MEN FOUT J'EN VEUX !!!*


Le wiki, évidemment. Merci ! 
Via les talents, j'imagine, plus ce genre d'optimisation consommable, je chope parfois des saignements, et autre poison qui semble durer...durer...au moins une longue minute ! Cela dit, il suffit d'une bonne purge pour s'en débarrasser...Le dilemme quant à la rentabilité d'un tel consommable reste entier.

----------


## Thorkel

Oui voilà, c'est ce que j'ai pensé en voyant la liste....Franchement à moins d'être le cuistot officiel et rémunéré (en nature ou non :sifflote ::):  et de faire cela à la chaine pour tout une guilde, en solo ça ne vaut pas franchement le coup.

----------


## Odrhann

> J'avais jamais regardé la bouffe 400, c'est une chaîne de 5 craft pour avoir la pizza rare qui requiert :
> 1  Jug of Water
> 1  Bag of Flour 
> 1  Stick of Butter
> 1  Jar of Tomato Sauce 
> 1  Cheese Wedge
> 1  Mushroom 
> 1  Portobello Mushroom
> 1  Shallot 
> ...


N'est pas pizzaïolo qui veut, monsieur  ::lol::

----------


## Thorkel

Non mais là c'est même plus le problème d'être pizzaiolo ou pas, c'est le fait que ça te prend tellement de ressources par rapport au rendement que tu vends ta production pour t'y retrouver, ou alors tu les garde précieusement pour le jour ou elles auront détroné les ectos  :;):

----------


## Maderone

Bah j'en profite pour passer un message aux nouveaux ou aux noobs. L'autre jour j'ai vu sur le canal de guilde un mec qui disait qu'il ne savait pas où poser ces questions de noob sur le forum. Donc les gens, si vous avez des questions "débiles"  ::P: , c'est ici qu'il faut les poser. Le topic général me semble approprié pour ça et je vois pas l'intérêt de recréer un post alors que celui là peut remplir ce rôle. N'hésitez pas, de toute façon il est presque mort ce topic  ::ninja::  et si on a eu un sous forum, c'est bien pour le spammer.

----------


## Thorkel

Voix off:"Même les anciens ont le droit de poster des questions stupides."

Ah cool, me voilà rassuré.

----------


## Bartinoob

> Bah j'en profite pour passer un message aux nouveaux ou aux noobs. L'autre jour j'ai vu sur le canal de guilde un mec qui disait qu'il ne savait pas où poser ces questions de noob sur le forum. Donc les gens, si vous avez des questions "débiles" , c'est ici qu'il faut les poser. Le topic général me semble approprié pour ça et je vois pas l'intérêt de recréer un post alors que celui là peut remplir ce rôle. N'hésitez pas, de toute façon il est presque mort ce topic  et si on a eu un sous forum, c'est bien pour le spammer.


C'était moi.

Fais gaffe, tu risques de t'en mordre les doigts à la 256484656519ème question  ::ninja::

----------


## Thorkel

Si t'arrives à poser autant de questions sur GW2, en sachant que tu les poses APRES avoir cherché sur le forum si la réponse n'y est pas déjà, on aura plus qu'à y répondre hein  ::):

----------


## Lee Tchii

Vous pouvez aussi les poser in-game vos questions ... surtout si elles sont assez courtes.

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Salut les canards  ::): 

Dites, je compte me remettre à Guild Wars 2 après des mois de pause. y'a eu de gros changements ? Genre certains mécanismes revus, certaines professions, refonte des CC, ou autre truc dans le genre...

----------


## MonsieurLuge

Hum, après quelques mois d'existence, tu ne peux pas espérer autant de changements. Ils sont à l'écoute de la communauté, certes, mais faut rester lucide  ::):

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Je n'ai pas demandé si il y avait eu tout ça mais si certaines choses avaient eu lieu.
C'est tout à fait plausible qu'ils aient pu ajouter entre temps une zone, un donjon, un type d'équipement... Je ne demande pas une refonte du jeu hein, mais seulement des changements autre qu'un simple rééquilibrage des classes, genre de truc qu'un joueur ne pourrait pas se permettre de rater  ::): 

En gros, savoir si je peux reprendre exactement là où je me suis arrêté sans avoir de mauvaise surprise.

----------


## Maximelene

Tu peux reprendre où tu t'es arrêté sans mauvaises surprises  :;): 

Les changements depuis la release incluent une nouvelle zone assez peu visitée, un nouveau donjon très très visité (et qui sera bientôt un peu amélioré, donc encore plus visité), et des équilibrages. Le jeu est essentiellement le même, les gros changements devraient venir dans la première partie de 2012 (on en saura plus cette semaine).

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Mokay. Merci pour les news  ::): 

Sans déc, ce jeu me manquait.

----------


## Charmide

C'est beau  :Emo: 

Paraît qu'on va avoir du contenu W3 en février et qu'on s'approche de la fin du clipping, aussi.

----------


## Zepolak

Les armures de types élevée, c'est depuis qu'il est parti non ?

Oui j'en parle parce que c'est toujours impossible de s'en procurer en RvR et donc la promesse gnagnagna grrrrr.

----------


## Maximelene

> Les armures de types élevée, c'est depuis qu'il est parti non ?


Oui  :;): 




> Oui j'en parle parce que c'est toujours impossible de s'en procurer en RvR et donc la promesse gnagnagna grrrrr.


En même temps, depuis la promesse y'a eu aucune mise à jour de contenu en jeu.  ::P:

----------


## Korbeil

> Oui j'en parle parce que c'est toujours impossible de s'en procurer en RvR et donc la promesse gnagnagna grrrrr.


Gogo fractales !  ::ninja::

----------


## Charmide

*jette des cailloux sur panda__*

----------


## Hasunay

Tant qu'on est dans les questions : y a-t-il un accessoire carquois pour que le rôdeur n'est plus l'air couillon à faire semblant de prendre ses flèches ...

----------


## Tynril

Il y a le magnifique Quiver of a Thousand Arrows, qui est un objet de qualité Élevée, se récupérant en Fractales. Le Quiver of Switfh Flight partage le même skin (et le même moyen d'acquisition), pour des stats différentes.

Les deux objets peuvent s'upgrader dans une version Infusée.

----------


## Maximelene

> Tant qu'on est dans les questions : y a-t-il un accessoire carquois pour que le rôdeur n'est plus l'air couillon à faire semblant de prendre ses flèches ...


Oui, mais uniquement en objets élevés. Ils demandent une fiole choppée en Fractales 1 à 9, 240 Pierres philosophales (équivalent de 24 points de compétence), 50 globes d'ectoplasme, et 250 matériaux T6 en fonction des stats voulues.

Tu peux trouver plus d'infos chez Dulfy  :;):

----------


## Korbeil

> Oui, mais uniquement en objets élevés. Ils demandent une fiole choppée en Fractales 1 à 9, 240 Pierres philosophales (équivalent de 24 points de compétence), 50 globes d'ectoplasme, et 250 matériaux T6 en fonction des stats voulues.
> 
> Tu peux trouver plus d'infos chez Dulfy


Tu peut faire des niveaux supérieurs à 9 si tu le veux aussi, on peut downgrader les compos des fractales  :;):

----------


## Guitou

Il faut 250 ectos pour infuser un carquois !?  ::o: 
C'est le seul moyen ?

----------


## Korbeil

> Il faut 250 ectos pour infuser un carquois !? 
> C'est le seul moyen ?


Oui.

----------


## Guitou

Changeons de sujet. Si, si.
Il y en a parmi vous qui utilisent des crests (VO) au lieu de runes sur leurs armures ?

----------


## dragou

> Tu peut faire des niveaux supérieurs à 9 si tu le veux aussi, on peut downgrader les compos des fractales


Quand tu parles de downgrader, tu parles que tu peux utiliser un fragment en remplacement d'une fiole directement ou bien que tu dois d'abord foutre ton fragment avec d'autres pour downgrader?

Ca peut avoir un impact pour mes anneaux donc ^^

edit: non guitou, on garde le sujet!!!

----------


## Korbeil

> Changeons de sujet. Si, si.
> Il y en a parmi vous qui utilisent des crests (VO) au lieu de runes sur leurs armures ?


Non, c'est pas opti  ::|: 




> Quand tu parles de downgrader, tu parles que tu peux utiliser un fragment en remplacement d'une fiole directement ou bien que tu dois d'abord foutre ton fragment avec d'autres pour downgrader?
> 
> Ca peut avoir un impact pour mes anneaux donc ^^
> 
> edit: non guitou, on garde le sujet!!!


On peut transformer un Amas en Fiole (par exemple).
(Les recettes sont sur dulfy)

----------


## Nessou

Moi il me faudrait celui berserker pour mon voleur, mais c'est 250 sangs puissants, soit 30 po, sachant que j'économise pour le T3 torse de mon gardien qui lui aussi coûte 30 po.  ::cry::

----------


## Hasunay

Putain un seul carquois dans le jeu et ça à l'air bien chiant pour l'avoir :D Bon ma rôdeuse aura l'air conne encore un petit moment, merci pour vos réponses.

----------


## Maximelene

Si t'as pas un carquois au level 80, t'as raté ta vie.

Perso j'ai de la chance, celui que je voulais c'était avec les os, les compos les moins cher.  ::P:

----------


## billybones

> Non, c'est pas opti


 changer de sujet c'est pas opti ?

----------


## Hasunay

> Si t'as pas un carquois au level 80, t'as raté ta vie.


Je suis pas encore 80, j'ai encoure une chance de réussir ma vie ! :D N’empêche je comprend pas pourquoi ils n'en ont pas mis à bas level et surtout plus facilement accessible, le perso à l'air vraiment con à prendre une flèche invisible :/

Sinon hors sujet mais pour les prochaine maj qui doivent avoir la taille d'une extension pensez-vous qu'on aura de nouvelles armes ? Du style hache à deux mains, faux (derviche style *bave*), lance ou encore des armes déjà existence mais inaccessible pour certaine classe du style un fusil pour un rôdeur ou les flingues pour un elem. Rien à filtré sur le contenue des majs ?

----------


## Maximelene

Rien n'a encore filtré non, il va falloir attendre les annonces d'Arena Net, dans le courant de la semaine.

Je ne m'attends pas particulièrement à de nouveaux types d'armes, personnellement. J'aimerais plutôt de nouvelles combinaisons pour certaines classes (je veux jouer du fusil et du pistolet avec mon rôdeur !).

----------


## Kayato

Pour ceux qui ne suivent pas tous les topics, je tiens à préciser qu'une nouvelle équipe d'animateur a été mise en place, tous les détails ici.

----------


## Maximelene

Appât à Lee Tchi :

----------


## Lee Tchii

::'(: 
J'voudrais qu'il me fasse un câlin.

----------


## Charmide

Il a l'air... rugueux  ::o:

----------


## Maximelene

Il est tricoté, donc sans doute un peu rugueux, oui.

Sa main droite se ferme par un bouton aussi  ::P:

----------


## Thorkel

La news du jour:

https://www.guildwars2.com/fr/news/c...-months-ahead/

Des nouveautés un peu partout, un point intéressant pour les guildes, doit on comprendre que l'on va -enfin- avoir le hall?

Pas grand chose en PVE vu d'ici, des améliorations en MCM. Cet article couvre beaucoup de choses et en même temps n'en dit pas long sur ce qu'on va avoir réellement. Une chose est sûre, les MAJ de février et mars seront conséquentes.

----------


## Maximelene

Effectivement, il est à la fois très ouvert, et très chiche en informations.

Pour rendre le monde entier intéressant, ils passeront par le système de succès. C'est risqué je trouve, et pas mal de joueurs risquent de ne pas accrocher (les succès partagent toujours les joueurs). Cela semble permettre d'accéder à de sympathiques récompenses néanmoins. La question que je me pose, c'est si ce sera rétroactif. Si oui, on aura plein de trucs à dépenser quand ils mettront ça en place, et ça inondera le marché. Si non, les joueurs ayant déjà accumulé pas mal de succès râleront très vite (et j'en serais)  ::P:

----------


## Hasunay

Je doute que ce soit rétroactif ce serait surement trop compliqué (voir impossible) à mettre en place pour certains succès bien spécifique, on aura surement les succès du style "passer 80" ou "finir l'histoire perso" par contre vu que ce sont des trucs fixes. 

Sinon j'ai peur que ce soit quand même bien léger comme mise à jour et après avoir affirmer que la maj allait avoir la taille d'une extension ça risque de faire des déçus en masse.

----------


## Guitou

Pourquoi pas rétroactif ? On a déjà des points pour les succès.

----------


## Forza Limouzi

> Je doute que ce soit rétroactif ce serait surement trop compliqué (voir impossible) à mettre en place pour certains succès bien spécifique, on aura surement les succès du style "passer 80" ou "finir l'histoire perso" par contre vu que ce sont des trucs fixes. 
> 
> Sinon j'ai peur que ce soit quand même bien léger comme mise à jour et après avoir affirmer que la maj allait avoir la taille d'une extension ça risque de faire des déçus en masse.


Oui j'ai le même sentiment, la grosse annonce du genre "vous allez voir la super MAJ de la taille d'une extension" fait un peu plouf d'un coup là. Alors à moins vraiment qu'ils nous réservent une grosse surprise, ce post de dév pour 2013 est super décevant pour l'instant.

----------


## Maximelene

C'est vrai qu'ils nous disent depuis deux semaines qu'ils vont nous expliquer leurs plans pour les 6 mois à venir, et qu'on ne se retrouve qu'avec de la fumée qui n'apporte pas grand chose, si ce n'est rien du tout. Un peu déçu par cette "annonce".

----------


## Tygra

Ben il y a la ligne directrice des changements de fond. On sait de quoi ils s'occupent, et on sait que c'est censé venir d'ici juin.
Après ils ne dévoilent rien du tout du contenu de février/mars, parce que ce sera une nouvelle "histoire" à la Lost Shores/Wintersday. Le lore sera développé en temps voulu.

Vous attendiez "les dommages du guerrier sont augmenté de 10%, les dommages des autres classes sont réduits de 20%" ? 
C'est dans les patch notes de chaque semaine.

Ce post n'est pas le post du contenu de la prochaine grosse maj, c'est une feuille de route. (avec beaucoup de mots vides, je vous l'accorde)

----------


## Forza Limouzi

> Ben il y a la ligne directrice des changements de fond. On sait de quoi ils s'occupent, et on sait que c'est censé venir d'ici juin.
> Après ils ne dévoilent rien du tout du contenu de février/mars, parce que ce sera une nouvelle "histoire" à la Lost Shores/Wintersday. Le lore sera développé en temps voulu.
> 
> Vous attendiez "les dommages du guerrier sont augmenté de 10%, les dommages des autres classes sont réduits de 20%" ? 
> C'est dans les patch notes de chaque semaine.
> 
> Ce post n'est pas le post du contenu de la prochaine grosse maj, c'est une feuille de route. (avec beaucoup de mots vides, je vous l'accorde)


Source? J'avais compris qu'au contraire il n'y aurait pas de nouvelle zone/event genre lost shores/wintersday dans l'immédiat, qu'ils se concentraient sur redonner des raisons de retourner faire de la map PVE existante et d'ailleurs c'est ce qui est confirmé (vite fait) dans cette ligne directrice 2013. (rajouts d'events sur les maps, modification des quotidiens, ...)

----------


## Maximelene

> Ben il y a la ligne directrice des changements de fond. On sait de quoi ils s'occupent, et on sait que c'est censé venir d'ici juin.
> Après ils ne dévoilent rien du tout du contenu de février/mars, parce que ce sera une nouvelle "histoire" à la Lost Shores/Wintersday. Le lore sera développé en temps voulu.


Ils nous ont dit qu'ils nous parleraient du plan des 6 mois à venir. Si leur plan pour la moitié d'une année c'est "des récompenses liées aux succès et des events plus construits", on va avoir le temps de s'ennuyer.

Personne ne demande du lore ou un patch note détaillé, mais y'a un juste milieu entre tout dire, et ne quasiment rien dire. Surtout quand ils nous promettent l'équivalent d'une extension (ce dont on est loin s'ils se contentent du contenu dont ils parlent là).

Bref, je m'attendais à lire des trucs un peu plus consistants. Au final, leur teasing a plutôt bien marché, mais le résultat est moyen. Plus qu'à attendre le contenu lui-même.




> Pourquoi pas rétroactif ? On a déjà des points pour les succès.


Colin Johanson s'est un peu plus étendu là dessus : les nouveaux tokens seront liés aux succès quotidiens et mensuels (1 pour le quotidien, 10 pour le mensuel, comme les fioles de karma), ce ne sera donc pas rétroactif.

Par contre, on devrait voir plus tard ce système s'étendre à d'autres succès, et devenir réatroactif.

----------


## Tygra

Alors on récapitule :

- ceci n'est pas l'annonce du patch de février/mars, mais la "guideline" des 6 mois qui viennent.

- la news en anglais parle de 


> January release will be a relatively small one, *setting the stage for the story that will play out in February and March*


ce qui ne veut pas dire qu'il y aura une nouvelle map, mais bien une nouvelle histoire (à la Wintersday/Halloween plutôt que Lost Shores donc)

- et, dans ce long article plein de vide, il y a quand même (par fainéantise je vous copie un résumé fait par quelqu'un d'autre) :



> *paid server transfers coming, with guesting implemented
>     *screenshot of new "achievement" currency given for completing content in the open world; can be spent on various rewards
>     *daily achievements will go to 6; only need to complete 4/6 to get daily
>     *the dailies will be "different" every week with the goals being swapped out
>     *Guild "missions" coming
>     *"some" more events to existing zones to help decrease event timers
>     *sPvP leaderboards coming
>     *matchmaking coming to sPvP
>     *ascended gear rolling out throughout 2013
> ...


ce qu'on ne peut pas qualifier de rien je suppose.

C'est dit sans animosité aucune : je crois que vos attentes sont démesurées par rapport à ce qu'un studio comme Anet peut faire, ou alors vous n'aviez pas tout noté.

----------


## Zepolak

De toute façon, et de façon très claire, si dans les 2-3 mois qui viennent, ils virent le culling du RvR (et y ajoutent la possibilité de chopper les armes élevées comme promis), les joueurs RvR seront complétement satisfaits.

Le reste c'est du bonus.

----------


## Tygra

Mouais ça j'y mettrais pas mes stock-options dessus, il semble avoir lu "2013 l'année où le culling disparait". 2013 c'est long, surtout quand ça vient de commencer !
Je comprends qu'ils ne veuillent pas se mouiller, mais ça m'a un peu refroidi.

----------


## Maximelene

Nos attentes ne sont pas démesurées : c'est leur annonce qui l'était. Une guideline pour les *6 mois* à venir, quand on te promet le contenu d'une extension sur 2 de ces 6 mois, ça doit faire bien plus que les 15 lignes que tu as résumé. Là on a le contenu d'un gros patch, pas de 6 mois de mises à jour.

Après, voilà, c'est juste une déception sur ce blog post, dont ils ont parlé plusieurs fois, qu'ils nous ont teasé, et qui au final n'est qu'une suite de prévisions vachement évasives, très loin de ce qu'on aurait pu attendre.

----------


## Hasunay

Exactement quand on annonce à tord et à travers une mise à jour avec un contenue niveau extension faut pas se planter ! D'ailleurs ça risque de poser problème avec ceux qui attendait l'extension pour rejouer au jeu et ceux qui vont se dire que si le contenue d'une extension de chez Anet est si intéressante que ça c'est pas la peine d’acheter la payante qui sortira.

D'ailleurs qui retournera avec son 80 pour remplir 2 cœurs ?




> C'est dit sans animosité aucune : je crois que vos attentes sont démesurées par rapport à ce qu'un studio comme Anet peut faire, ou alors vous n'aviez pas tout noté.


Tiens Anet est un studio indé ? Non parce que j'arrive difficilement à voir en quoi nos attentes (dont tu ne sais rien au demeurant) son si irréaliste.

----------


## Tygra

Je ne dis pas que Anet est un studio indé, je dis qu'avec 270 employés, on peut difficilement considérer que c'est un très gros studio (Blizzard c'est 4600 employés par exemple) -chiffres de 2009-
Mais je ne crois pas que ce soit le point majeur.

J'ai pas du tout la prétention de connaître vos attentes, mais quand vous whinez qu'il y a rien dans cette annonce, j'en conclue que vous en attendiez plus. Je ne crois pas faire fausse route.

Ensuite, l'annonce du post a été faite une fois la semaine dernière et pas "annoncée à tord et à travers". 

Et enfin, je le répète, ce n'est pas l'annonce du patch de janvier/février/mars. Tout ce qui est annoncé là concerne des mécaniques de jeu et pas du contenu, à part quand ils parlent de nouveaux events ET de missions de guildes (qui pour moi pourraient à elles seules être digne d'un patch, étant donné qu'on ne sait pour le moment rien de leur envergure).

Il n'y a rien de quantitatif dans ces paroles, pas de dates précises, pas de nombres.
C'est pour ça que je considère qu'il est trop tôt pour sortir nu en hurlant dans la rue qu'Anet c'est la meilleure chose qui soit arrivé dans ma vie. Et trop tôt pour se plaindre.

----------


## Snydlock

Et bah moi je suis content, parce que c'est plus que ce que je pensais avoir en achetant GW2.
Alors certes, leurs annonces sont souvent (toujours ?) démesurées par rapport au résultat final mais y'a quelque chose.
Voilà, voilà.




> D'ailleurs qui retournera avec son 80 pour remplir 2 cœurs ?


Moi.  ::P: h34r:

----------


## Thorkel

Quelqu'un peut il me définir le sens de culling ici? (je traine pas encore trop en MCM et le sens usuel du mot ne m'éclaire pas).

----------


## Charmide

Le culling, c'est le fait que le jeu n'affiche pas, pour tout un tas de raison, alliés comme ennemis lorsqu'il y en a trop dans un coin donné. 
Ce qui n'est pas très pratique pour jouer. 




> D'ailleurs qui retournera avec son 80 pour remplir 2 cœurs ?


Moi aussi  ::o: 

Depuis que j'ai fini mon explo, je me retrouver à le regretter.

----------


## Maximelene

Tygra :




> Just to help provide some clarity on this, we’ll be releasing within the next couple of weeks a high level summary of our big plans for the first half of 2013 to help provide more transparency into our plans with the game going forward. This will include providing more details about our goals for the game, *information about the stories and features that you’ll see in the Jan/Feb/March releases*.


Puis :




> There will be a blog post in around week or so that summarizes the high level plan *for the first 6 months of 2013* for Gw2.


Voilà ce qu'ils nous ont annoncé. Des infos sur les fonctionnalités et l'histoire concernant 6 mois de patch. Tu m'excuseras, mais en plus d en'avoir aucune information sur l'histoire, on n'a pas 6 mois de contenu là dedans. Ou alors on va bien s'amuser en PvE...

Quand au teasing, j'ai compté au moins 4 "annonces" de ce blog post sur les 12 derniers jours, réparties sur différents sujets. Colin Johanson a bien cherché à ce que l'on attende ce blog post, et il a réussi.

Par contre entendons nous bien : je ne râle pas sur les updates, juste sur *ce* blog post. J'ai l'impression que c'est le seul moyen qu'ils ont trouvé pour garder les joueurs intéressés entre l'update de début décembre et celle de fin janvier, en leur promettant pas mal d'infos, pour finalement ne donner que quelques vagues pistes, sans le moindre détail, sans informations sur les dates de release.

Bref, un nuage de fumée. Rien de très important au final (j'attends les updates pour râler  ::trollface::  ), mais une déception quand même.

----------


## Nessou

Bref encore tout un foin que vous faites pour rien.

Sinon merci Tygra pour le copier/coller du mec qui récapitule j'ai vu des choses qui m'intéressent beaucoup !

----------


## Lee Tchii

Moi qui souhaitait des améliorations rapport à l'histoire personnelle, je suis frustrée  ::o:

----------


## Nessou

Tu veux vraiment qu'il arrive des choses à Trahearne ?  ::trollface:: 



Spoiler Alert! 


Trahearne dans un mixeur, MUHAHAHAHA !!

----------


## Thorkel

Merci Charmide. En effet ca ne doit pas être pratique.

Je pense qu'il va falloir attendre sagement les mises à jour de février / mars pour vraiment se rendre compte de ce qu'ils veulent faire. Avant ça, ce n'est que spéculation, à moins d'un bon descriptif bien complet de leurs projets, mais j'en doute.

----------


## olih

> Tu veux vraiment qu'il arrive des choses à Trahearne ? 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Trahearne dans un mixeur, MUHAHAHAHA !!


 Une 

Spoiler Alert! 


purée de choux fleur 

 :Gerbe:

----------


## Maximelene

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Trahearne dans un mixeur, MUHAHAHAHA !!

----------


## Hasunay

> J'ai pas du tout la prétention de connaître vos attentes, mais quand vous whinez qu'il y a rien dans cette annonce, j'en conclue que vous en attendiez plus. Je ne crois pas faire fausse route.


Deux posts de questionnement et tu appelles ça du whine ? Et c'est nous qui allons trop vite en besognes ...

Au passage :




> To set expectations accordingly, the January release will be a relatively small release that sets the table for the stories and features we plan to roll out with the Feb/March releases and beyond. *Also, there will be no new race, profession, or new region with these larger Feb/March releases.* One of our major goals with these releases is making our existing world as strong as possible, ensuring there are reasons to go to all the locations in the world we’ve already built, and strengthening the core game we’ve provided. *In saying this will be an expansions worth of stuff in these releases, we’re talking about the number of new features that will be rolled out across PvE, WvW, and PvP in early 2013, which usually you’d only find in an expansion for a traditional MMORPG.*
> 
> More details and specifics to come in the next couple of weeks, but I hope that helps provide some more insight into what to expect at a very high level.


Moi ce que je reproche c'est simplement qu'ils aient utilisé le terme "extension" apparemment à tord, si vraiment ils avaient du contenue pour janvier/février je pense qu'ils l'auraient teaser depuis un moment. D’ailleurs la deuxième phrase que j'ai mis en gras montre bien qu'ils préparent les gens en détaillant leurs visions de l'extension ... Après on verra ce qu'il adviendra.




> Moi. h34r:





> Moi aussi 
> 
> Depuis que j'ai fini mon explo, je me retrouver à le regretter.


Moi aussi je le ferais parce que je suis un fan du 100% mais bon les canards ne représente pas vraiment la masse des joueurs :/

----------


## Guitou

C'est bête pour Zhaïtan, il aurait ressuscité une chèvre le Trahearne faisait pas un pli.

----------


## mikelion

3 Millions d'exemplaires GW2 vendus, c'est la fête !

----------


## Mr Slurp

> C'est bête pour Zhaïtan, il aurait ressuscité une chèvre le Trahearne faisait pas un pli.


You made my day  ::lol::

----------


## Tygra

Je finis de chipoter sur les détails (promis c'est fini après) :

@Maxi : "couple of weeks" ça veut dire deux semainse, donc selon quand ça a été dit, il reste un peu de temps pour développer "lore & stories"  ::P:  Ils parlent d'ailleurs de "stories" uniquement pour la release jan/fev/mar (qui est un espèce de tir groupé si je comprends bien). Mais ils y avait probablement eu plus d'annonces que celles que j'avais vu, je veux bien l'avouer.
Je trouve qu'on a un peu de contenu PVE entre les achievments, les nouveaux events et les missions de guildes, mais effectivement rien de concret en terme de taille du contenu, donc on ne peut pas vraiment spéculer dessus.

@Hasunay : ils ne parlent pas d'extension, mais de "an extension worth of stuff". C'est pas exactement la même chose. Ils précisent bien que janvier sera ridicule et servira juste à poser quelques bases, le gros du boulot débarquera sur février/mars. Après ils disent qu'ils vont donner autant de contenu que ce qu'on peut trouver comme "extension" dans d'autres MMOs, c'est probablement du PR bullshit, mais je ne connais pas les autres MMOs donc je ne peux pas vraiment me positionner. Encore une fois, tant qu'on a pas de spécifiques quantitatifs, c'est dur pour tout le monde.
Les vraies extensions on les verra plus tard, avec nouvelles maps et tout le tsoin tsoin, et là ils feront un max de bruit.

----------


## Hasunay

Nan mais ce n'est que récemment qu'ils mettent de l'eau dans le vin parce qu'à l'annonce des majs de janvier/février c’était annoncé comme une maj dont le contenu sera du niveau d'une extension.




> Après ils disent qu'ils vont donner autant de contenu que ce qu'on peut trouver comme "extension" dans d'autres MMOs, c'est probablement du PR bullshit


C'est bien le soucis ils commencent à annoncer un truc niveau extension ensuite ils jouent sur les mots en disant que ce sera aussi gros qu'une extension de certains mmo ... Moi je reproche juste ce principe de communication que j'apprécie moyennement.

----------


## Maximelene

> c'est probablement du PR bullshit


Tout est résumé, en fait  ::P: 

Que ça concerne la taille du contenu à venir, ou juste ce blog post. J'espère que c'est le second, je préfère avoir une annonce moisie pour du contenu conséquent que l'inverse  ::P:

----------


## Tynril

Il y a un topic intéressant sur le forum anglophone sur l'économie, où John Smith intervient un peu.

On y apprend notamment que les gens qui ont été bannis pour l'exploitation de la faille des flocons de neige (environ 200) avaient généré environ _275'000_ globes d'ectoplasme.  ::O: 

C'est une moyenne de 1375 globes par personne. Je pense qu'ils auraient du communiquer cette donnée plus rapidement, car ça lève un peu les doutes qu'on a pu avoir sur la sensibilité de leur "banhammer", je trouve.

----------


## Thorkel

Il faudrait mettre cela en perspective par rapport à la quantité globale d'ectos sur le marché et voir à quel point ça affecte les cours. 1375 par personne c'est énorme c'est clair, après, combien y en a t il en circulation?

(N'empêche, les boulets....c'est abusé de faire ça et penser qu'ils ne se feraient pas prendre)

----------


## Tynril

Pour mettre ce nombre de 275'000 globes générés en perspective, il y a 16'781 offres et 89'648 demandes pour des globes en ce moment sur le Lion Noir.

----------


## Maximelene

Okay, effectivement, là les bans étaient plus que totalement amplement réellement mérité.

----------


## Skiant

> (N'empêche, les boulets....c'est abusé de faire ça et penser qu'ils ne se feraient pas prendre)


Je quote ça juste pour qu'on évite de ressortir des âneries genre "on sait pas quand c'est de l'exploit ou non" dans 3 mois au prochain ban pour bug exploit.

----------


## Zepolak

> Je quote ça juste pour qu'on évite de ressortir des âneries genre "on sait pas quand c'est de l'exploit ou non" dans 3 mois au prochain ban pour bug exploit.


Je te sens un peu aigri  ::): 

C'est je pense le "petit" chiffre qui manquait. Bien que je partage ton point de vue sur l'exploit (très ferme), t'aurais jamais eu le débat qu'il y a eu si ces chiffres avaient été révélés par Anet. 

Bref, ce qui leur était reproché, c'était le manque de com.

----------


## Thorkel

> Okay, effectivement, là les bans étaient plus que totalement amplement réellement mérité.


Clairement, et en plus le gars qui se retrouve avec les 1375 globes en sa possession (en prenant la moyenne), il se retrouve à pouvoir "produire" 12% du total d'offres sur le marché !!! (en gros si on prend le 1300 et quelques par rapport aux 16000 offres). Faut pas pousser et dire qu'on était pas au courant de l'exploit la  ::(: 

Mais effectivement l'erreur d'Anet a été de ne pas donner ce chiffre.

----------


## Hasunay

Oh je suis quasiment convaincu que dans le tas y en avais 1 ou 2 qui pensaient pas que c’était un bug et pensaient avoir juste trouvé un bon filon :D Le reste étant surement des golds sellers.

----------


## Thorkel

> Oh je suis quasiment convaincu que dans le tas y en avais 1 ou 2 qui pensaient pas que c’était un bug et pensaient avoir juste trouvé un bon filon :D Le reste étant surement des golds sellers.


Ba sont pas très futés, et on appelle ça des dommages collatéraux, du coup  ::P:

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Oh je suis quasiment convaincu que dans le tas y en avais 1 ou 2 qui pensaient pas que c’était un bug


Admettons: Je pense que c'ést un bug, je joue avec et crée des dizaine (ou centaines ou milliers) de boules d'ectos, je suis donc bien dans l'exploit bug, => je mérite mon ban.

----------


## Skiant

> Bref, ce qui leur était reproché, c'était le manque de com.


Y'a des spécialistes ici pour reprocher tout et n'importe quoi et hurler au scandale à la moindre phrase langue de bois qui ne dit rien de concret en interprétant dans 36 sens différents.
C'est pas comme si j'avais pas l'habitude, les drama queens y'en a toujours, et particulièrement sur les forums francophones.

----------


## Charmide

:tired:

----------


## Hasunay

> Admettons: Je pense que c'ést un bug, je joue avec et crée des dizaine (ou centaines ou milliers) de boules d'ectos, je suis donc bien dans l'exploit bug, => je mérite mon ban.


Je crois sincèrement en la naïveté et à la stupidité humaine (surtout cette dernière enfaites) après c'est sur que Anet ne va pas s'emmerder à faire du cas par cas mais dans le tas je suis sur qu'il y a des ... gens simples qui ne mérite pas forcément le ban. Après je l'ai déjà dis mais le meilleur conseil à donner c'est que si ça parait trop rentable et trop miraculeux c'est surement un bug n'approchez pas de ça XD

----------


## Thorkel

> Y'a des spécialistes ici pour reprocher tout et n'importe quoi et hurler au scandale à la moindre phrase langue de bois qui ne dit rien de concret en interprétant dans 36 sens différents.
> C'est pas comme si j'avais pas l'habitude, les drama queens y'en a toujours, et particulièrement sur les forums francophones.


Heureusement pour toi, sinon t'aurais pas l'occasion de t'exprimer pour te plaindre d'eux! (du coup de t'exprimer tout court  :B):  )

----------


## Lee Tchii

:tired:  :tired:

----------


## Dar

Pour le coup je les trouve gonflés de parler de bug.

Ils ont créé une recette permettant de craft du gold 75+ sans ecto. Ils sont au courant non ? 
Ils sont au courant également que l'une des features du jeu qu'ils ont eux même mise en place c'est que dez du gold 75+ ca donne des ectos.

A partir de là je vois pas comment on peut parler de bug. Ils se sont bien plantés et ils sont complètement passé à coté de leur fail mais c'est surement pas un bug.
Ils se sont plantés.

----------


## Maderone

> Heureusement pour toi, sinon t'aurais pas l'occasion de t'exprimer pour te plaindre d'eux! (du coup de t'exprimer tout court  )


Hahaha

----------


## Thorkel

Fais pas cette tête la Lee Tchi, c'est pas méchant ^^.

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Pour le coup je les trouve gonflés de parler de bug.
> 
> Ils ont créé une recette permettant de craft du gold 75+ sans ecto. Ils sont au courant non ? 
> Ils sont au courant également que l'une des features du jeu qu'ils ont eux même mise en place c'est que dez du gold 75+ ca donne des ectos.
> 
> A partir de là je vois pas comment on peut parler de bug. Ils se sont bien plantés et ils sont complètement passé à coté de leur fail mais c'est surement pas un bug.


Techniquement même une mauvaise configuration d'une liste d'item pour un craft, c'est un bug.

----------


## Zepolak

> Ils se sont bien plantés et ils sont complètement passé à coté de leur fail mais c'est surement pas un bug.


Je dirais qu'un bug n'est pas forcément un crash machine. 

Ça pourrait même être un code très correct et très propre mais avec une logique foireuse derrière, par exemple.

Est-ce que les catapultes qui tapent tes propres portes pour les défendre sont un bug ?

----------


## Dar

> Je dirais qu'un bug n'est pas forcément un crash machine. 
> 
> Ça pourrait même être un code très correct et très propre mais avec une logique foireuse derrière, par exemple.
> 
> Est-ce que les catapultes qui tapent tes propres portes pour les défendre sont un bug ?


Non c'est pas un bug pour moi, c'est un fail design. Comme le coup des ectos. Sauf que là ils s'en branlent parceque leur incompétence ne met pas en péril toute l'économie.
Je trouve juste "gonflé" d'essayer de faire passer un fail de leur part comme un bug non voulu.

Y'a pas besoin d'être un Einstein du code pour voir la quenelle dans le coup des flocons. Je trouve ça limite honteux de faire passer ça pour un bug.

Sur ce cas particulier je trouve les bans abusifs. J'aurai trouvé normal qu'ils suppriment tous les ectos créés de cette façon en s'excusant pour "feature non désirée"

----------


## Zepolak

Ben pour un fail design, tu vas pas laisser s'écrouler l'économie entière de ton jeu non ?

Edit : en plus, en tant que développeur, je ne suis pas d'accord avec la distinction fail design = faute du dev / bug = pas la faute du dév.
Dans tous les cas, le développeur/designer/etc est responsable.

----------


## Tynril

Un bug c'est un truc qui fonctionne pas comme on voulait, ça peut être dans le code comme dans les données, ça revient au même. Le schéma de pensée que tu décris (création d'une recette, alors qu'ils savaient que le mécanisme de dez existait), on pourrait avoir le même dans le code ("ils ont volontairement appelé ce free() sur un pointeur qu'ils savaient pourtant avoir été créé avec un new !").

----------


## billybones

Bug : Anomalie de fonctionnement d'un programme informatique

Fail design : créer de nouveaux éléments de jeu sans vérifier l'impact sur les autres mécaniques du jeu.


Exploit Bug : abus d'une Anomalie de fonctionnement d'un programme informatique

Exploit fail design : abus de l'amateurisme du designer


dans la vraie vie, le premier est condamnable, le deuxieme non.

----------


## Dar

> Ben pour un fail design, tu vas pas laisser s'écrouler l'économie entière de ton jeu non ?


Bein c'est pour ça que je dis qu'il fallait bien effacer tous les ectos creés de cette façon ^^




> Edit : en plus, en tant que développeur, je ne suis pas d'accord avec la distinction fail design = faute du dev / bug = pas la faute du dév.
> Dans tous les cas, le développeur/designer/etc est responsable.


la encore on est d'accord, si je fais une distinction entre les deux c'est pas au niveau de la responsabilité du dév. Dans les 2 cas elle est en cause.




> Un bug c'est un truc qui fonctionne pas comme on voulait, ça peut être dans le code comme dans les données, ça revient au même. Le schéma de pensée que tu décris (création d'une recette, alors qu'ils savaient que le mécanisme de dez existait), on pourrait avoir le même dans le code ("ils ont volontairement appelé ce free() sur un pointeur qu'ils savaient pourtant avoir été créé avec un new !").


C'est pas que "ca ne fonctionne pas comme ils voulaient". Justement ca fonctionne parfaitement comme cela devait comme je l'ai expliqué. Créer gold 75+ ---> dez --> ecto. C'est limpide, ca doit fonctionner exactement comme ça.
A ce compte là ils ont qu'à dire que mettre du vert à la forge pour avoir des golds et les dez pour des ecto c'est un bug aussi. "Trop d'ecto se crées de cette façon à notre gout hop c'est un bug maintenant"

On va finir par enculer les mouches, mais perso je trouve ça (peut etre à tord) limite vicieux d'appeler ça un bug. Le seul endroit où y'a eu un bug c'est dans leur cerveau.
Y'en a pas un qui a percuté une coquille qui a été exploitée dans l'heure qui a suivi la maj tellement c'était obvious.

----------


## Maximelene

> Y'a des spécialistes ici pour reprocher tout et n'importe quoi et hurler au scandale à la moindre phrase langue de bois qui ne dit rien de concret en interprétant dans 36 sens différents.
> C'est pas comme si j'avais pas l'habitude, les drama queens y'en a toujours, et particulièrement sur les forums francophones.


Dans le genre drama queen, tu n'es pas mal non plus : tu es même en train de relancer le drama tout seul  :;): 

Sinon, le seul ici qui se prend pour un "spécialiste", en venant nous faire la morale dès que l'on parle de quoi que ce soit lié à la programmation, c'est toi  :;): 

Bref, la dernière fois comme aujourd'hui, on peut avoir une discussion polie là dessus. La dernière fois comme aujourd'hui, tu serais gentil de rester courtois.  ::):

----------


## Zepolak

> ...


Je pense que ce genre de message a sa place en MP.

Tu es obligé de changer de point de vue désormais Maxi, et tu es obligé de composer avec les gens avec lesquels tu n'es pas d'accord de la même façon que les autres animateurs ont composé avec les gens avec lesquels ils n'étaient pas d'accord avant  ::trollface::

----------


## Maderone

Et si on est pas d'accord ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

Ce n'est pas une question d'être d'accord ou pas. C'est juste que le message de Skiant n'est là que pour jeter de l'huile sur le feu d'un débat terminé depuis un moment.

Après, si ça doit se faire en MP, soit, désolé de l'avoir ramené ici.

----------


## Zepolak

Ils faut faire des circonvolutions syntaxiques pour respecter l'avis d'autrui tout en expliquant de façon claire en quoi notre propre avis est potentiellement totalement supérieur au sien.

Mais c'est pas facile.

Ou comprendre l'autre et son point de vue.

Parce que c'est tout de même vachement plus simple.  ::trollface:: 

Et reposant.

----------


## Vaaahn

Et Zepo, il aime les trucs reposant ...

----------


## Charmide

Moi je me suis contenté d'un " :tired: " pour faire comprendre que je doutais de l'utilité d'un post que je résumais à une dose de mépris balancé à la tête d'interlocuteurs non identifiés. 

Ça marche bien.  :tired: 

Mais bon, j'ai déjà eu l'occasion de le dire plus explicitement à Skiant et à sa prose. J'ai fini par m'habituer.

----------


## Nessou

Bientôt on pourra faire un classement des fails d'Anet. Tiens je paris qu'à la prochaine modif des donjons ils vont en faire de nouveaux.

----------


## Snydlock

> Bientôt on pourra faire un classement des fails d'Anet. Tiens je paris qu'à la prochaine modif des donjons ils vont en faire de nouveaux.


C'est aussi pour ça qu'on les aime.  :^_^:

----------


## Dar

> Ils faut faire des circonvolutions syntaxiques pour respecter l'avis d'autrui tout en expliquant de façon claire en quoi notre propre avis est potentiellement totalement supérieur au sien.
> 
> Mais c'est pas facile.
> 
> Ou comprendre l'autre et son point de vue.
> 
> Parce que c'est tout de même vachement plus simple. 
> 
> Et reposant.

----------


## Maximelene

Ah putain Dar  ::wub::

----------


## Yeuss

Combien de temps faut attendre pour que la riche veine d'oralchique sur l'île des Karkas redevienne minable?

----------


## Nessou

24 heures.

----------


## Maximelene

> Combien de temps faut attendre pour que la riche veine d'oralchique sur l'île des Karkas redevienne minable?


D'après une recherche rapide, si les mines d'orichalque normales ont un repop "fixe", les veines riches (et donc celle-ci), elles, repoperaient 24h après avoir été minées par ton personnage.

----------


## Yeuss

Ok merci. J'ai 2 persos devant non-stop, à moi les sous  ! (et non pas à moi Nessou  ::ninja:: )

Autre question, cette recette à la forge mystique, je pige pas ce que ça débloque: http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Myst...nd_food_feasts
On obtient une recette "non liée" ou ça t'apprends directement le plan sur ton perso cuisinier?
Pour info, voici un screen en live du craft que je cible: 
A presque 5po l'achat des vins, je ne veux pas tester pour un truc dans le vent m'voyez, mais si ça peux donner un plan de festin pour la guide, ça serait cool.

----------


## Maximelene

Ça va te donner un plan (par exemple ça : la forge mystique te sort toujours un objet, elle ne t'apprend pas directement un truc  :;):

----------


## Yeuss

Ok je vois, merci. Il y en a à l'hotel des ventes de dispo et en regardant les demandes (2po pour celle des patates douces, lol...), ça vaut pas le coup de craft pour revendre.
Don cau final, je ne vais pas le faire, car c'est pas terrible d'un point de vue investissement, pour un joueur pas très riche. Je veux dire, faire un chaudron qui reste 5min par terre pour tout le monde, ça coûte presque 5po pour avoir le plan, et en plus après ça coûte 10 bouffes pour faire 1 chaudron. Moi qui voulait faire péter le festin à tout le monde durant les sorties de guilde en RvR, je suis refroidi.

----------


## Zepolak

Allez hop hop hop !

On veut votre bonne humeur et vos thunasses !

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/75...20-Janvier-15h

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/75...thon?p=6281323

----------


## Charmide

Yo, 

On aurait besoin d'une bannière de 570px (EXACTEMENT§§) par 250-300px pour représenter notre guilde, histoire de publier des trucs concernant [CPC] sur www.grandcross.fr, le site de qualitay.
Quelqu'un avec le skillz pour mettre au bon format quelque chose vite fait? 

Le post de mrFish où il a déjà (presque) tout fait, dont des bannières  :;): 

Le post qui en parle sur le forum GC.

----------


## Odrhann

Je me la tape  :Cigare:

----------


## Zepolak

Sachant qu'on a un vieux Z, je sais pas si on en fait quelque chose ou pas du coup...

----------


## Guitou

> Quelqu'un avec le skillz pour mettre au bon format quelque chose vite fait?


Le problème c'est que les images sont carrées et le format voulu rectangulaire, donc ça va faire vide.

Sinon on demande à qui pour accéder au forum GC ?

----------


## Odrhann

Des trucs comme ça ?









Uh ?

----------


## Charmide

Joli !  ::o: 

J'aurais une préférence pour le dernière personnellement.  ::): 




> Sinon on demande à qui pour accéder au forum GC ?


Typiquement à Zepo, je dois avoir les droits mais.. pas la connaissance de comment on fait. 

Tu peux t'y créer un compte, il faut juste commencer par renseigner la clé CPC dans ton profil (ça t'en demande une à l'inscription normalement, sinon c'est modifiable plus tard. Je te l'envoie en MP.). Ensuite, on te validera dans le groupe CPC et t'auras accès aux parties privées.

----------


## Guitou

Le compte je l'ai (Guitou), je verrai à demander à Zepo alors.

----------


## Odrhann

Uhuh ?

----------


## Zepolak

J'aime quand même beaucoup l'effet "guild wars" plutôt que les traits net. 

Cela dit je suis impressionné !

Et j'aime beaucoup la numéro 2 aussi. Très bien placé le Dans ton Cul !!

----------


## purEcontact

::trollface:: 

Edit :

Histoire de pas faire que du troll :



(Phrase à changer, j'ai pas trouvé l'inspiration)

----------


## Kayato

Je vais tenter de monter un petit stream pour les raid CPC notamment. Puis-je utiliser l'une de tes création Odrhann pour un incruster un petit logo ?

----------


## Korbeil

je vote:

----------


## Forza Limouzi

Utilisation parfaite du Z!  :B):

----------


## Maximelene

J'avoue  ::o:

----------


## Vroum

Tant de talent !
Faudrait faire un concours en fait.  ::P:

----------


## Odrhann

Les canards semblent préférer les propositions de purE.  ::lol:: 

Cela dit, Kayato, tu fais ce que tu veux avec mes arrangements.

----------


## Charmide

J'ai rendu à Troma la plus consensuelle des bannières d'Odrhann pour qu'il ait quelque chose. Les autres n'étant pas perdues. 
Quant à un concours, c'est vrai qu'on a du potentiel.  :Cigare:

----------


## Snydlock

> (Phrase à changer, j'ai pas trouvé l'inspiration)


Oui, surtout qu'il y a une horrible faute.  :Gerbe:

----------


## purEcontact

> Oui, surtout qu'il y a une horrible faute.


Je vois pas de quoi tu parles !  ::ninja::

----------


## Kayato

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/930a437...5554d01b47.jpg


Celle là en 16:9 c'est possible ? Ce serait pour mettre sur l'image d'attente du stream.

----------


## purEcontact

> Celle là en 16:9 c'est possible ? Ce serait pour mettre sur l'image d'attente du stream.


L'image de base est trop basse def pour en tirer quoi que ce soit de bon.

----------


## Kiyo

Bonjour,

Il m'a semblé voir qu'on pouvait poser des questions ici alors j'en profite !

1ère : Il ne me reste plus qu'une étape pour ma quête perso, à savoir tuer Zhaitan et j'ai cru comprendre qu'il fallait pour cela faire le donjon d'Arah en mode histoire. Mais j'ai du mal à voir comment cela va se passer : est-ce que ça amène tout mon groupe à faire ma quête perso et du coup leur allonge le donjon (pour pouvoir prévenir lors de mon annonce de recrutement ou de recherche de groupe) ? Ou est-ce que cela ne va concerner que moi à la fin du donjon sans ennuyer les autres ?

2ième : faut-il pour commencer les donjons en mode explo avoir déjà un bon équipement (j'imagine via craft, karma ou po....donc craft et karma en fait) ou un équipement en mode patchwork de mamie suffit pour y mettre les pieds sans être un poids mort ?

----------


## Maximelene

> 1ère : Il ne me reste plus qu'une étape pour ma quête perso, à savoir tuer Zhaitan et j'ai cru comprendre qu'il fallait pour cela faire le donjon d'Arah en mode histoire. Mais j'ai du mal à voir comment cela va se passer : est-ce que ça amène tout mon groupe à faire ma quête perso et du coup leur allonge le donjon (pour pouvoir prévenir lors de mon annonce de recrutement ou de recherche de groupe) ? Ou est-ce que cela ne va concerner que moi à la fin du donjon sans ennuyer les autres ?


Ta quête consiste "juste" à finir Arah en mode histoire. Aucune étape supplémentaire, c'est transparent autant pour toi que le reste du groupe.




> 2ième : faut-il pour commencer les donjons en mode explo avoir déjà un bon équipement (j'imagine via craft, karma ou po....donc craft et karma en fait) ou un équipement en mode patchwork de mamie suffit pour y mettre les pieds sans être un poids mort ?


La plupart des donjons (si ce n'est tous) peuvent se faire avec un stuff "patchwork" sans soucis  :;):

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> 1ère : Il ne me reste plus qu'une étape pour ma quête perso, à savoir tuer Zhaitan et j'ai cru comprendre qu'il fallait pour cela faire le donjon d'Arah en mode histoire. Mais j'ai du mal à voir comment cela va se passer : est-ce que ça amène tout mon groupe à faire ma quête perso et du coup leur allonge le donjon (pour pouvoir prévenir lors de mon annonce de recrutement ou de recherche de groupe) ? Ou est-ce que cela ne va concerner que moi à la fin du donjon sans ennuyer les autres ?


Toute l'équipe fera le donjon en entier, et suivra donc ton histoire perso. Trouve d'autres joueurs qui ont fini leur quête perso et à qui il ne manque plus que l'histoire




> 2ième : faut-il pour commencer les donjons en mode explo avoir déjà un bon équipement (j'imagine via craft, karma ou po....donc craft et karma en fait) ou un équipement en mode patchwork de mamie suffit pour y mettre les pieds sans être un poids mort ?


Vaut mieux être correctement stuff, mais pas besoin du full exo, avoir du stuff de ton niveau est par contre nécessaire.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Faudrait mieux poser ces questions dans le sujet adéquate.

Arah histoire est un donjon histoire comme les autres, il nécessite au moins une personne du groupe qui a atteint ce niveau de l'histoire ou bien qui l'a déjà fini. Toutes les personnes qui en sont à cette quête recevront à la fin un item lvl 80, si j’ai bonne mémoire, et pourront finir l'histoire personnelle à Fort Trinité (que je conseille de faire en solo, en revanche).
L'idéal, quelque soit ton objectif dans le jeu (PvE, PvP et W3) est toujours d'être stuffé au mieux. Disons minimum armure jaune pour les personnages lvl 80, voir armure exo avec des lvl entre 75 et 80. Ces armures ne valent d'ailleurs pas si cher. Et cela te permettra de tester les ensembles de stats que tu voudras récupérer ensuite sur des armures lvl 80 que tu acquerras soit grâce au karma, aux donjons avec les tokens ou via le craft. Piur cela je te conseille le site de Dulfy, car il y a des combinaisons de stats que tu ne peux récupérer que par un seul moyen (genre, le craft).

----------


## Kiyo

Merci pour ces réponses vite arrivées ! Je prends note de ces infos et ferai plus attention aux différents topics dispo pour les peut être prochaines questions  ::): 

Bonne journée/jeu/après midi/appétit/etc etc à vous.

----------


## Guitou

> Celle là en 16:9 c'est possible ? Ce serait pour mettre sur l'image d'attente du stream.


En 16/9 :

ou


Et si pure veut refaire sa bannière avec l'image dans une meilleure résolution (vive tineye  ::P: ) :
http://www.windoweb.it/desktop_temi/...onigli_032.jpg

----------


## Kayato

Cool, merci. Maintenant je suis prêt pour ce soir : http://fr.twitch.tv/kayato

----------


## Guitou

Zut maintenant que je vois le stream je me dit que j'aurais dû incruster un film de boule dans l'écran du lapin.  ::ninja::

----------


## Vaaahn

> Zut maintenant que je vois le stream je me dit que j'aurais dû incruster un film de boule dans l'écran du lapin.


_Stoujours faisable ..._

----------


## olih

> Faudrait mieux poser ces questions dans le sujet adéquate.
> 
> Arah histoire est un donjon histoire comme les autres, *il nécessite au moins une personne du groupe qui a atteint ce niveau de l'histoire ou bien qui l'a déjà fini.* Toutes les personnes qui en sont à cette quête recevront à la fin un item lvl 80, si j’ai bonne mémoire, et pourront finir l'histoire personnelle à Fort Trinité (que je conseille de faire en solo, en revanche).
> L'idéal, quelque soit ton objectif dans le jeu (PvE, PvP et W3) est toujours d'être stuffé au mieux. Disons minimum armure jaune pour les personnages lvl 80, voir armure exo avec des lvl entre 75 et 80. Ces armures ne valent d'ailleurs pas si cher. Et cela te permettra de tester les ensembles de stats que tu voudras récupérer ensuite sur des armures lvl 80 que tu acquerras soit grâce au karma, aux donjons avec les tokens ou via le craft. Piur cela je te conseille le site de Dulfy, car il y a des combinaisons de stats que tu ne peux récupérer que par un seul moyen (genre, le craft).


 Faux  :tired: .
Reprenons :
Arah histoire est un Donjon histoire comme un autre.Le faire en ayant la quête perso adéquat (tuer zaïtan) permet de valider cette quête mais il est tout à fait possible de le faire avant (hein Lee Tchii) même en n'ayant pas la quête. Seulement il faudra le refaire pour valider cette dernière lorsque tu l'obtiendras.Il n'est pas nécessaire qu'un membre du groupe ait la quête. On peut très bien faire arah histoire avec un groupe où aucun des membres n'a atteint la quête perso en question.Toute personne finissant* pour la première fois un donjon en mode histoire* (quelque soit ce donjon) obtient un chapeau jaune (tissu/cuir/lourd suivant sa classe) du niveau du Donjon.

Voila Voila  :tired: 
 ::ninja::

----------


## Arkane Derian

Pour ceux qui ne suivent pas les topics concernant le 3W, sachez que de grosses guildes ont rejoint Vizunah ces derniers jours. Il devient très compliqué de migrer chez nous le serveur étant très souvent en niveau "complet" de population. Plus on s'approchera du 28 et plus ce sera le cas.

Donc si vous n'êtes pas sur Vizunah et que vous voulez y venir, ne tardez pas ! Et pour avoir une chance de voir la population en niveau "élevé", il va falloir régler votre réveil très tôt le matin.

----------


## Zepolak

> Pour ceux qui ne suivent pas les topics concernant le 3W, sachez que de grosses guildes ont rejoint Vizunah ces derniers jours. Il devient très compliqué de migrer chez nous le serveur étant très souvent en niveau "complet" de population. Plus on s'approchera du 28 et plus ce sera le cas.
> 
> *Donc si vous n'êtes pas sur Vizunah et que vous voulez y venir, ne tardez pas ! Et pour avoir une chance de voir la population en niveau "élevé", il va falloir régler votre réveil très tôt le matin.*


Très très important le post d'Arkane !!

Si vous voulez faire un jour du 3W dans notre guilde - et croyez-moi, c'est rigolo au minimum de temps en temps - sans débourser des thunes colossales (1800 gemmes est une rumeur crédible), *il faut que vous migriez sur Vizunah* le plus vite possible dès aujourd'hui et impérativement avant le 28/01.

----------


## billybones

pourquoi il faut 


> (1800 gemmes est une rumeur crédible)


" pour faire du RvR ?

----------


## Kayato

> pourquoi il faut " pour faire du RvR ?


Le RvR n'est possible qu'avec le serveur d'appartenance. Donc pour jouer avec les fous qui sont sur Vizunah Square il faut migrer sur ce dernier.

Et comme le prix des transfert payants sera plus cher si le serveur a beaucoup de population, Vizunah sera dans le maximum de prix pour un transfert de compte.

----------


## billybones

ahhh j'avions compris que c'était faire du RvR qui était cher, pas faire du RvR sur VS une fois le changement de serveur devenu payant.

mes confuses

----------


## Anita Spade

Voici le post qui en parle.
Et la source

----------


## Maximelene

1800 gemmes n'est pas vraiment une rumeur : c'est le prix qui avait été annoncé avant même la sortie, celui-ci dépendant de la population du serveur cible, et allant de 500 à 1800 gemmes.

----------


## Zepolak

Au niveau de la vie de la guilde, vous pouvez noter que les "leads PvP" et "leads PvE" ont totalement disparu.

----------


## Charmide



----------


## Maximelene

Ils ont la classe nos Maîtres Nageurs  ::trollface::

----------


## Zepolak

Historiquement, le "lead PvP" était apparu du fait d'un besoin de pouvoir revendiquer les forts en RvR parce que y avait pas assez d'animateurs à toute heure. Et pour activer les bonus RvR. Puis pour retirer des sous.
L'édition de message de guilde leur a été ajouté ensuite pour signaler la carte de la semaine. Puis du temps est passé et on a fait des leads PvE pour qu'ils puissent annoncer les events en message de guilde. Et du coup aussi retirer des sous et activer les bonus (genre planter la bannière de karma). 
Bref, ça n'a pas de sens de séparer les deux. C'était une solution temporaire, elle est désormais pérenne.

----------


## atavus

C'est déjà passé ?
https://www.guildwars2.com/fr/the-ga.../#new-features

----------


## Anita Spade

Non, pas encore, :^_^:  on a juste abordé légèrement le sujet sur le topic Dev Tracker, avec un petit post de Tynril:

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/72...=1#post6290872

----------


## Vaaahn

Sinon après il y a des gens qui organisent des petits events sympa sur GW2 ... pas trop ambitieux ... et simple surtout ... et pas trop chronophage aussi ... et avec pas trop de prix à l'arrivée ... voila voila quoi ...

----------


## Shei

Hum facile, j'organise ça demain pour les cpc !

----------


## Psyko

Salut les canards,

Je viens d'installer le jeu pour jouer avec des potes et ils m'ont dit qu'il étaient sur Vizunah. J'ai donc naturellement voulu créer mon perso sur ce serveur, mais quelle que soit l'heure à laquelle j'ai regardé il était complet. Par là je dois comprendre que :

1 - on ne peut plus créer de perso sur ce serveur? Je trouverais ça bizarre mais pourquoi pas
2 - le serveur est juste saturé au moment ou j'ai regardé? Ca me semble être l'explication la plus logique, ceci dit autant je comprend qu'un serveur FR puisse être plein à 20h, à 7h30 du matin en semaine je trouve ça louche.

En espérant que la bonne réponse est la 2, vers quelle heure est-il plus facile de se connecter sur ce serveur?

----------


## Shei

La bonne réponse est la 2, mais en ce moment, avec l'arrivée imminente des transferts payants, c'est un peu l'immigration massive vers Vizunah il semblerait. Donc c'est un peu au bonheur là chance ...

----------


## Sub4

Ouaip, c'est des tarés sur Vizunah. J'ai du mettre mon réveil à 6h~ pour pouvoir revenir sur le serveur...

----------


## Aldrasha

Ben en fait y a pas mal de joueurs qui le mettent à cette heure là pour jouer tôt, quand il a y besoin de sauver du point.
Donc change pas, habitue toi. 
Sur Vizunah, le petit dèj est tôt, et sur le front :D

----------


## Vaaahn

> Sur Vizunah, le petit dèj est tôt, et sur le front :D


Quelquefois assaisonné au sang ennemi, sinon plus souvent au copeau de bois  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

> En espérant que la bonne réponse est la 2, vers quelle heure est-il plus facile de se connecter sur ce serveur?


Les heures les plus vides possibles. Si t'as le courage de te lever à 4 ou 5 heures du matin juste pour faire une migration...

----------


## theryon

Salut les canards! Désolé, j'ai pas trouvé de topic spécifique mais n'hésitez pas à me montrer la voie si je me suis fourvoyé.

Moi et kappouai on sera pas là pendant quelques mois (bouclage d'un très gros projet en approche). Ca faisait quelques temps qu'on était pas venus jouer mais on se plait bien chez les canards, donc s'il était possible de ne pas nous virer pour inactivité, ce serait  cool!! (D'autant qu'il n'est pas impossible qu'on se connecte une fois de temps en temps pour se faire une petite partie rapide en attendant des jours plus calmes... rahhh les vacances d'été...). Vous allez nous manquer!!
Mon compte DrDoc.5408 et kappouai ça doit être kappouai.jesaisplusjeluidemanderai.
Voilà, bisoucâlinabientotpapouille ( ::'(: ).

----------


## Zepolak

Même si un compte est viré de la guilde pour inactivité, et pour peu qu'il ait été au rang de canard avant que ça arrive, il suffit de recontacter les intendants une fois revenus en jeu pour se voir ré-intégré direct.
On ne vire pas les gens par envie mais parce que mine de rien, de nouvelles personnes arrivent et nous font régulièrement toucher la limite des 500.

----------


## theryon

Ah mais c'était certainement pas une critique. Et puis je me suis dit que c'était aussi plus poli de prévenir  :;):

----------


## Charmide

Adieu  :Emo:

----------


## Tonight

Me virer pas je reviens bientôt ;(


Skiant pauv'tache

----------


## Skiant

> Me virer pas je reviens bientôt ;(


Seulement si tu arrives à accorder tes verbes.

----------


## Bartinoob

Je viens de lire ça sur le topic des sources d'Orr : 




> [...] Il est aujourd'hui possible de miner de l'Orichalque en utilisant une pioche utilisable par des personnages de niveau 1, achetée en Karma [...]


Quelqu'un sait où trouver ça ?  ::o: 

J'ai besoin d'orichalque et j'ai que deux persos lvl 60+, ça me dirait bien de mettre les autres au boulot  ::lol::

----------


## Kayato

Le plus chaud ca va être d’amener un bas niveau jusqu'au mine d'orichalque  ::P:

----------


## Bartinoob

Bof, je recruterai une escort girl dans la guilde  ::ninja::

----------


## Tynril

Il s'agit de cette pioche : http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Mining_Pick.

----------


## Guitou

> Le plus chaud ca va être d’amener un bas niveau jusqu'au mine d'orichalque


Pas tellement, y'a tellement de monde, tu y vas vers 20h et tu laisses la priorité au bus qui aggro le champion et toi tu passes comme une fleur.

----------


## Maximelene

Vous arrivez pas à crafter un espadon légendaire ?

Achetez ça ou ça sur le Xbox Live !  ::ninja::

----------


## Zepolak

> Il s'agit de cette pioche : http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Mining_Pick.


Ça me semble une bonne idée pour transformer du karma en sous, non ?

----------


## dragou

> Ça me semble une bonne idée pour transformer du karma en sous, non ?


Clairement, ce soir je me prend quelques pioches pour mes 3 persos low level et je les emmène à l'ori riche. ça ne durera peut-être que 4j, mais sur 3 persos ça peut faire une petite différence tout de même ^^.

Le prob va être de les amener à l'ori, mais j'ai réussi avec un perso lvl60 qui se fait également OS donc c'est jouable

----------


## Skiant

Barti, t'as oublié le reste de la citation :



> John Smith, le bien nommé économiste de GW2, surveille la situation, mais n'a *pas encore* relevé de comportement qui pourrait être qualifié d'exploitation de bug.


juste un rappel utile pour ceux qui s'imagineraient que ça va être la fête du slip.

----------


## Maximelene

Bref, méfiance.

Même si bon, cela n'est pas un bug, loin de là, et ça ne correspond pas à leur définition d'un exploit (production exponentielle de quelque chose).

Mais avec Anet, on n'est jamais trop prudent...

----------


## Skiant

Il se pourrait que ce soit un truc non souhaité (une pioche ori sans limite de level c'est très bizarre et pas logique avec le reste de leur gameplay). Donc potentiellement classé comme "bug". Bref, n'en abusez pas.

----------


## Tonight

> Seulement si tu arrives à accorder tes verbes.


Bof alors.

----------


## Maximelene

> Il se pourrait que ce soit un truc non souhaité (une pioche ori sans limite de level c'est très bizarre et pas logique avec le reste de leur gameplay). Donc potentiellement classé comme "bug". Bref, n'en abusez pas.


Il serait temps de réagir dans ce cas, le message sur le wiki indiquant qu'elle peut miner l'orichalque date de début octobre.  ::ninja::

----------


## Zepolak

C'est cher pour 25 utilisations. Par contre, ils ont progressivement viré la plupart de objets "consommables" qui s'échangeaient contre du karma. Genre la nénette qui échangeait les machins de recylages et autre pioche/hache contre du karma à l'arche du Lion.
À l'heure actuelle, je ne connais que la possibilité d'avoir du recyclage rudimentaire contre du karma (au Promontoire).

----------


## Skiant

> Il serait temps de réagir dans ce cas, le message sur le wiki indiquant qu'elle peut miner l'orichalque date de début octobre.


Il serait temps que tu comprennes que dans un développement aussi gargantuesque qu'un jeu vidéo, aucun développeur n'a une idée précise de ce que fait l'ensemble du code.
Si personne n'a remonté l'info aux devs directement via leurs outils de support, il y a de fortes chances que personne au sein de l'équipe ne soit au courant.

----------


## Maximelene

> Par contre, ils ont progressivement viré la plupart de objets "consommables" qui s'échangeaient contre du karma.


Ils ont ajouté des outils de récolte avec l'île des karkas, donc c'est que ça leur convient encore.




> Il serait temps que tu comprennes que dans un développement aussi gargantuesque qu'un jeu vidéo, aucun développeur n'a une idée précise de ce que fait l'ensemble du code.
> Si personne n'a remonté l'info aux devs directement via leurs outils de support, il y a de fortes chances que personne au sein de l'équipe ne soit au courant.


Oui, merci, merci, on sait que tu es le seul ici à avoir la moindre idée de ce qui se passe de l'autre côté du rideau, pas de problème.

Sinon, une simple recherche Google de 30s m'a donné, par exemple, ce résultat, datant d'un mois et demi. Y'en a sans doute plein d'autres.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Charmide

> Il serait temps que tu comprennes que dans un développement aussi gargantuesque qu'un jeu vidéo, aucun développeur n'a une idée précise de ce que fait l'ensemble du code.


Je connais une trentaine de personnes qui font du développement pro toute leur vie et qui auraient envie de te pendre en te lisant. 
Oui, la même que toi quand tu lis des gens qui parlent de ce qu'ils ne connaissent pas.  ::trollface::

----------


## Odrhann

*Attiré par l'odeur alléchante du drama*







 ::ninja::

----------


## Bartinoob

> Barti, t'as oublié le reste de la citation :
> 
> juste un rappel utile pour ceux qui s'imagineraient que ça va être la fête du slip.


Je l'ai pas oublié. Mais comme je comprends la phrase, l'exploit bug concerne plus ce passage-là,  : 




> Il est aujourd'hui possible de miner de l'Orichalque en utilisant une pioche utilisable par des personnages de niveau 1, achetée en Karma. *Ça permet théoriquement de farmer une infinité de ce précieux minerai, en créant et en supprimant des personnages à la chaîne* (mais bon, avouons que ça semble particulièrement chiant). John Smith, le bien nommé économiste de GW2, surveille la situation, mais n'a pas encore relevé de comportement qui pourrait être qualifié d'exploitation de bug.


Je pense pas abuser en m'en servant pour miner au lvl 40 plutôt que 60  ::):

----------


## Zepolak

Oh mon dieu...

Courage au mec qui créé en chaîne des level 1 et qui les amène d'abord voir le mec, réalise le coeur, farme assez de karma, choppe la pioche et les amène à l'Ile Karka en évitant tous les mobs. 

La rentabilité temps/peine doit être sensationnelle, sachant qu'on parle d'à peu près 30pa.

----------


## Maximelene

Pas besoin de faire le coeur avec le personnage de bas niveau, les pioches sont liées au compte  :;): 

Mais il faut quand même aller jusqu'à la mine au niveau 2, ça doit être drôle ^^

----------


## Skiant

> Je connais une trentaine de personnes qui font du développement pro toute leur vie et qui auraient envie de te pendre en te lisant.


Donc en plus d'être des surhommes au cerveau ultra-développés, tu connais une trentaine d'égoïstes qui n'ont même pas eu la décence de te faire profiter de leur réseau neuronal ?

Si ça peut te rassurer, je connais un paquet de monde de tout horizon qui auraient envie de te pendre en lisant n'importe lequel de tes messages.

----------


## Maximelene

C'est quand même assez drôle à quel point tu fais passer les gars de chez Arena Net pour de gros incompétents qui n'ont pas la moindre idée des possibilités offertes par leur jeu si des joueurs ne leur signalent pas eux-même par le biais d'un outil de support (et il faudra m'expliquer la raison qui pourrait amener quelqu'un à utiliser l'outil de support pour signaler aux développeurs une fonctionnalité de leur jeu qu'ils ont inclus eux-même). Et ce malgré le fait que ces possibilités existent depuis des mois, et aient été postées sur leur propre forum officiel il y a bien longtemps.

Je pourrais aussi commenter le fait qu'après avoir reproché à Bartinoob d'avoir éludé une partie du message qu'il a cité, tu as toi-même fait une citation fragmentée. Sauf que contrairement à lui, cet "oubli" a modifié le sens de cette citation, laissant entendre qu'elle concernait l'utilisation de cet objet par des bas niveaux, alors qu'elle concernait en fait la création de personnages à la chaîne pour profiter de l'objet en question.

----------


## Charmide

> Donc en plus d'être des surhommes au cerveau ultra-développés, tu connais une trentaine d'égoïstes qui n'ont même pas eu la décence de te faire profiter de leur réseau neuronal ?
> 
> Si ça peut te rassurer, je connais un paquet de monde de tout horizon qui auraient envie de te pendre en lisant n'importe lequel de tes messages.


Non, juste des gens qui savent ce qu'ils font quand ils développent un projet d'envergure. Dire qu'un développeur n'a aucune idée de ce que fait l'ensemble du code, c'est juste nier les développements des techniques de développement et de management qui ont eu lieu pendant quelques décennies.  

C'est vraiment très constructif ton post, en tout cas.
Je sais pas combien de fois j'aurais eu à te le répéter, mais tu gagnerais pas mal en qualité de dialogue si tu pouvais te retenir d'être constamment sur l'agressivité. 
En attendant, je me contenterai de passer sur tes messages.

----------


## Zepolak

On va se calmer, maintenant.

Prière de régler vos différents en MP, puisque c'est manifestement le cas ; merci d'avance.

----------


## Charmide

Je me sens obligé de préciser que y'a aucun différent personnel dont on pourrait discuter en MP pour expliquer pourquoi Skiant a des réactions aussi violentes et transforme absolument tout en CLASH  :ouaiouai: 
Un grand mystère de la vie.

----------


## purEcontact

Que voulez-vous, je ne suis pas là alors forcément...

Et sinon, je rejoins skiant sur un point : lire sans cesse "ça fait x mois que les devs sont au courant, alors ça devrait être fixed dans l'heure", c'est relativement gonflant.
Debugger du code, ça prends du temps, surtout quand on veut faire les choses proprement.

Tout ceux qui pense pouvoir le faire plus rapidement que les devs d'Anet, j'ai un conseil pour vous : postulez chez eux.
Vu le succès commercial du jeu, vous aurez pas de soucis à vous faire pour les 10 prochaines années.

----------


## Maximelene

> Et sinon, je rejoins skiant sur un point : lire sans cesse "ça fait x mois que les devs sont au courant, alors ça devrait être fixed dans l'heure", c'est relativement gonflant.


Personne n'a dit "ça devrait être fixed dans l'heure". D'ailleurs personne n'a dit "ça devrait être fixed" tout court.

Par contre si effectivement c'était un bug (rappel : ça ne l'est pas), faut peut-être voir un juste milieu entre "corrigé dans l'heure" et "pas corrigé 4 mois après l'implantation sachant qu'il y a eu 3 patchs majeurs entre temps", non ?




> Debugger du code, ça prends du temps, surtout quand on veut faire les choses proprement.


C'est pareil là : "débugguer du code". Okay. D'où on parle de bug de code, là ?

Réponse : nulle part.

----------


## purEcontact

> Il se pourrait que ce soit un truc non souhaité (une pioche ori sans limite de level c'est très bizarre et pas logique avec le reste de leur gameplay). Donc potentiellement classé comme "bug". Bref, n'en abusez pas.


_Skiant said :_ C'est surement un bug.




> Il serait temps de réagir dans ce cas, le message sur le wiki indiquant qu'elle peut miner l'orichalque date de début octobre.


_Maximelene said :_ Si c'est un bug, il faudrait qu'il soit fixed.




> Personne n'a dit "ça devrait être fixed dans l'heure". D'ailleurs personne n'a dit "ça devrait être fixed" tout court.


_Maximelene said :_ Personne n'a dit qu'il faudrait le fixed.

J'en déduis que j'ai pas dû tout comprendre.

Pour la partie :



> C'est pareil là : "débugguer du code". Okay. D'où on parle de bug de code, là ?


On en parle ici : 



> Non, juste des gens qui savent ce qu'ils font quand ils développent un projet d'envergure. *Dire qu'un développeur n'a aucune idée de ce que fait l'ensemble du code*, c'est juste nier les développements des techniques de développement et de management qui ont eu lieu pendant quelques décennies.


Je voulais surtout souligner le fait qu'un jeu vidéo de grande envergure, c'était la somme de pleins de bout de code.
Un développeur peut ne pas comprendre le code d'un autre développeur et donc, ne pas être dans la capacité de debugger son code.

Bref, le thread s'emballe un peu trop à mon gout, j'ai pas eu spécialement l'impression d'être agressif ou condescendant et pourtant, ça réponds de manière désagréable.

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Par contre si effectivement c'était un bug (rappel : ça ne l'est pas), faut peut-être voir un juste milieu entre "corrigé dans l'heure" et "pas corrigé 4 mois après l'implantation sachant qu'il y a eu 3 patchs majeurs entre temps", non ?


Non, et y'a un constat simple : c'est un "bug" qui n'a actuellement aucun impacte sur le jeu (trop peu de personnes en profite pour que ca influe sur l'hv), donc il est en priorité ultra basse et les dev s'en occuperont quand il auront rien de mieux à faire. point.

Comme pas mal de canards, je suis dans le développement, et entendre les gens hurler constamment en disant qu'ils devraient faire ça ou ça, sans avoir la moindre conscience de ce représente/implique... oui c'est usant.

----------


## atavus

Sur le drama dans le code:
Des fois çà peu sacrément coton de changer quelque chose quand tu ne te souviens plus de l'environnement et du code (comprendre y remettre le pied 6 mois après), même si tu l'a toi même codé.
PS: je n'ai aucune idée de quoi vous parlez.




> Comme pas mal de canards, je suis dans le développement, et entendre les gens hurler constamment en disant qu'ils devraient faire ça ou ça, sans avoir la moindre conscience de ce représente/implique... oui c'est usant.


Çà en fait.

----------


## Maximelene

> _Maximelene said :_ Si c'est un bug, il faudrait qu'il soit fixed.


Ça n'est pas du tout ce que veut dire ma phrase qui, en plus, juste pour rappel, se terminait par un smiley utilisé pour signaler l'ironie.

Mais c'est pas grave, entre toi qui change le sens des phrases, et Skiant qui tronque des citations pour les adapter à son propos, on baigne dans la mauvaise foi, faut pas s'étonner que ça réponde de manière désagréable après.




> Non, et y'a un constat simple : c'est un "bug" qui n'a actuellement aucun impacte sur le jeu


Moi ce que je trouve usant c'est que vous considériez la présence de ces objets en jeu comme un bug alors que jamais Anet n'a dit que c'était le cas. Au final, ce ne serait pas vous qui sauteriez à des conclusions hâtives, à parler de corrections et compagnie quand il n'y a pas de soucis déclaré ?  ::ninja:: 


*Bref, la présence de ces objets n'est pas un bug, mais son utilisation abusive par la création à répétition de personnages pourrait, elle, être considérée comme un exploit (même si cela ne correspond pas à la définition d'exploit selon Anet, celle-ci impliquant un résultat exponentiel, ce qui n'est pas ici le cas). En conséquence, utiliser cette méthode est plutôt déconseillé si vous tenez à votre compte.*

----------


## Shei



----------


## atavus



----------


## Maximelene

Si ça pouvait éviter de dériver en topic des gifs inutiles aussi, ce serait sympa, c'est loin d'être plus productif  :;):

----------


## atavus

Rabat-joie.

----------


## Charmide

> Je voulais surtout souligner le fait qu'un jeu vidéo de grande envergure, c'était la somme de pleins de bout de code.
> Un développeur peut ne pas comprendre le code d'un autre développeur et donc, ne pas être dans la capacité de debugger son code.


Je parlais absolument pas de debuggage, mais plus à haut niveau. Cela dit vu que je suis revenu dans ce débat (dont on se fout dans ce topic, en fait, mais bon  ::ninja:: ):
si, ça s'applique ici, et le même genre de truc qui m'a fait tiquer dans les remarques à l'emporte pièce de Skiant s'applique dans ta remarque. 
Un autre développeur comprendra forcément son code. A fortiori dans une boîte aussi pro qu'Anet, a fortiori dans un projet d'aussi grande envergure qu'un jeu, a fortiori pour avoir sorti un MMO comme GW2: l'équipe de développement n'est pas une bande de mecs qui codent dans leur garage des trucs pas maintenable, pas documenté, dont ils auront oublié comment ça fonctionne dans 2 semaines. C'est pas gérable comme ça. 

Je jette pas la pierre à Anet (et je les ai pas critiqué pour leur gestion des bugs). Au contraire, j'ai un peu l'impression qu'on a tendance à les prendre pour plus teubés qu'ils ne le sont.   ::trollface::

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Moi ce que je trouve usant c'est que vous considériez la présence de ces objets en jeu comme un bug alors que jamais Anet n'a dit que c'était le cas. Au final, ce ne serait pas vous qui sauteriez à des conclusions hâtives, à parler de corrections et compagnie quand il n'y a pas de soucis déclaré ?


Si j'ai mis des guillemets autour du mot bug, c'est pas juste pour faire joli hein.  :tired:

----------


## atavus

> http://www.jalouse.fr/wp-content/upl...3dso5_5001.gif


Catception ?

----------


## Korbeil

> Je parlais absolument pas de debuggage, mais plus à haut niveau. Cela dit vu que je suis revenu dans ce débat (dont on se fout dans ce topic, en fait, mais bon ):
> si, ça s'applique ici, et le même genre de truc qui m'a fait tiquer dans les remarques à l'emporte pièce de Skiant s'applique dans ta remarque. 
> Un autre développeur comprendra forcément son code. A fortiori dans une boîte aussi pro qu'Anet, a fortiori dans un projet d'aussi grande envergure qu'un jeu, a fortiori pour avoir sorti un MMO comme GW2: l'équipe de développement n'est pas une bande de mecs qui codent dans leur garage des trucs pas maintenable, pas documenté, dont ils auront oublié comment ça fonctionne dans 2 semaines. C'est pas gérable comme ça. 
> 
> Je jette pas la pierre à Anet (et je les ai pas critiqué pour leur gestion des bugs). Au contraire, j'ai un peu l'impression qu'on a tendance à les prendre pour plus teubés qu'ils ne le sont.  
> 
> http://www.jalouse.fr/wp-content/upl...3dso5_5001.gif


Moi je me propose quand même pour leur apprendre à coder un système de file.

----------


## Nessou

Moi je leur propose de se reconvertir dans la conception de gruyère, Arah  ::wub:: .

----------


## Vaaahn

> Moi je me propose quand même pour leur apprendre à coder un système de file.


Ou au moins pour faire un système de numéro sur la file  ::ninja:: 
(si tant est qu'il y est un ordre décroissant dans la place de cette file ...)

----------


## Korbeil

> Ou au moins pour faire un système de numéro sur la file 
> (si tant est qu'il y est un ordre décroissant dans la place de cette file ...)


http://www.cplusplus.com/reference/queue/queue/
C'est standard et ça marche. Et même pas besoin de numéros ! C'est lui qui gère le bousin ... AMAZING !

Et même que si ils veulent, i'a la même classe mais version file avec des priorités qui existe en version tout autant standard:
http://www.cplusplus.com/reference/q...riority_queue/


EDIT: j'aime mettre des liens sans sens pour les gens qui ne font pas de dev.  ::ninja::

----------


## purEcontact

> Un autre développeur comprendra forcément son code. A fortiori dans une boîte aussi pro qu'Anet, a fortiori dans un projet d'aussi grande envergure qu'un jeu, a fortiori pour avoir sorti un MMO comme GW2: l'équipe de développement n'est pas une bande de mecs qui codent dans leur garage des trucs pas maintenable, pas documenté, dont ils auront oublié comment ça fonctionne dans 2 semaines. C'est pas gérable comme ça.


T'as jamais vu un développeur compliquer volontairement son code pour être sûr de conserver son emploi ou, au pire, être réembauché en tant que consultant ?
Le fait qu'Anet soit une grande boite ne change rien à ça.

----------


## Hasunay

On parle bien toujours de changer le niveau requis pour ce servir d'une pioche ?! Nan parce qu'en vous entendants j'ai l'impression que c'est un travail surhumain qui demande des mois de boulot à 15 personnes.

----------


## dragou

> On parle bien toujours de changer le niveau requis pour ce servir d'une pioche ?! Nan parce qu'en vous entendants j'ai l'impression que c'est un travail surhumain qui demande des mois de boulot à 15 personnes.


Nan si tu regardes bien les gif d'au dessus ils parlent de chats, t'as vraiment rien compris tssss XD

----------


## Charmide

Moi j'ai jamais parlé de pioche, je vole au dessus de ce débat (avec des chats)  ::ninja:: 




> T'as jamais vu un développeur compliquer volontairement son code pour être sûr de conserver son emploi ou, au pire, être réembauché en tant que consultant ?
> Le fait qu'Anet soit une grande boite ne change rien à ça.


Bah si, c'est un grand cliché de l'informatique ça.
Sauf que ça n'existe pas (plus) dans des boîtes qui font que du développement; et sont spécialisées là-dedans. Ça serait plus un truc d'admin réseau chez Carrefour où vu que personne n'a aucune idée de ce que tu fais, t'es tranquille. 
Et, encore une fois, surtout quand tu développes un truc aussi gros qu'un jeu vidéo et où tu peux pas te permettre d'y aller avec une orga d'amateur. Le mec qui fait ça là et fait caca sur les guidelines et la doc qu'on lui demande de faire, je lui donne 1 semaine avant d'être viré.




> Moi je me propose quand même pour leur apprendre à coder un système de file.


Arrête de rêver, ils auraient pu t'engager quand ils ont vu ton bot incroyable sur GW1, ils l'ont pas fait, c'est foutu  ::trollface::

----------


## Korbeil

> Arrête de rêver, ils auraient pu t'engager quand ils ont vu ton bot incroyable sur GW1, ils l'ont pas fait, c'est foutu


Il était génial mon bot  ::'(:

----------


## Maximelene

> On parle bien toujours de changer le niveau requis pour ce servir d'une pioche ?! Nan parce qu'en vous entendants j'ai l'impression que c'est un travail surhumain qui demande des mois de boulot à 15 personnes.


Non non, on parle de "bugs de code" perdu dans des milliards de lignes de code, que les développeurs incompétents (voire volontairement retors) de chez Arena Net ne sauront pas corriger, surtout qu'ils ne sont même pas au courant que ce bug existe puisque personne ne leur a soumis via l'outil de support.  ::ninja::

----------


## Zepolak

> Non non, on parle de "bugs de code" perdu dans des milliards de lignes de code, que les développeurs incompétents (voire volontairement retors) de chez Arena Net ne sauront pas corriger, surtout qu'ils ne sont même pas au courant que ce bug existe puisque personne ne leur a soumis via l'outil de support.


Putain si on fini avec des animateurs troll, ça va être vraiment compliqué cette affaire...  ::sad::

----------


## MonsieurLuge

Quel échange passionnant  ::zzz::

----------


## Maximelene

On a fini de troller là, on taquine  :;):

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Putain si on fini avec des animateurs troll, ça va être vraiment compliqué cette affaire...


_*prends sa cravache*_
Tu veux que je mette un peu d'ordre là-dedans ?  :tired: 

Je rappelle à Charmide qu'il avait promis de postuler chez Anet pour augmenter le nombre de caractères dans les noms de rang des guildes, pour faire rentrer "Petit Poney Rose"  ::trollface::

----------


## purEcontact

> Putain si on fini avec des animateurs troll, ça va être vraiment compliqué cette affaire...


J'savais que j'aurais dû postuler avec Caf'  ::trollface:: .

Y'a du monde de chaud pour le keg brawl de demain soir ?

----------


## Zepolak

> Y'a du monde de chaud pour le keg brawl de demain soir ?


Oui je viendrais. J'aurais plus de mal pour l'event de dimanche par contre. Et je suis novice sur la question.

----------


## Maximelene

Keg Brawl !!!




> Confirmant encore une fois que l'utilisation de la pioche de mineur achetable en karma pour récupérer de l'Orichalque avec des personnages de bas niveau n'est pas quelque chose de problématique, John Smith nous donne même une petite astuce : c'est encore plus rapide et rentable si vous le faite avec 10 ou 15 emplacements de personnages. Cet homme sait vous donner de bons conseils pour passer des moments de fnu inoubliable !


Débat réglé. Et au passage, une confirmation qu'il est bien plus dur d'affirmer que quelque chose est un exploit tant qu'Arena Net n'a pas statué dessus, n'est-ce pas ?  ::trollface::

----------


## dragou

> J'savais que j'aurais dû postuler avec Caf' .
> 
> Y'a du monde de chaud pour le keg brawl de demain soir ?


souper de famille  ::(:

----------


## Hasunay

Tue ta famille  ::ninja:: 

Sinon je serais là j'aime bien les regroupements de canard !

----------


## dragou

> Tue ta famille 
> 
> Sinon je serais là j'aime bien les regroupements de canard !


C'est ma belle famille, encore pire Oo

----------


## Maximelene

Bah donc tue la, en effet  ::o:

----------


## Korbeil

Je demande le kickban de Charmide aka l'homme qui a brisé ma vie !  ::(:

----------


## Maximelene

Pour ceux qui ne liraient que le topic général, un vote est en préparation pour décider du (peut-être) nouvel emblème de la guilde.

Ca se passe ici, et votre avis compte !!!

----------


## Arkane Derian

Du neuf sur l'avancée des recherches concernant le lag.

En gros toutes les recherches effectuées jusqu'ci par Anet et NCSoft confirment que le problème ne vient pas d'eux, les paquets de données semblant se perdre quelque part entre le client chez nous et les serveurs chez eux. Ils sont en discussion avancée avec Orange. Ils ont fait des modifs sur le routage très récemment et veulent des retours pour savoir s'il y a de l'amélioration. Donc n'hésitez pas à les tenir au courant sur le sujet que j'ai linké.

----------


## Wizi

Un petit rappel : ce weekend, derniers jours pour faire son transfert de personnage gratuitement sur Vizunah, à partir de lundi les transferts seront payants.

----------


## Zepolak

> Un petit rappel : ce weekend, derniers jours pour faire son transfert de personnage gratuitement sur Vizunah, à partir de lundi les transferts seront payants.


Voilà. c'est grave important. On a un paquet de CPC qui ne sont pas sur VS. Si vous vous reconnaissez dedans, ça va être très cher en gemmes de venir ensuite faire du RvR avec nous !

----------


## Maximelene

Un tour à Ascalon en Pick Up, une nouvelle méthode de plow unskill sans fierté pour tuer le boss du chemin 1  ::(:

----------


## Bartinoob

Ah, l'escalier  ::P:

----------


## Maderone

> Un tour à Ascalon en Pick Up, une nouvelle méthode de plow unskill sans fierté pour tuer le boss du chemin 1


C'est à dire ?

----------


## Korbeil

Maderone il aime les trucs de plow unskilled  ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

Non, je comprends juste rien à son charabia !

----------


## Maximelene

J'vois pas comment tu peux ne pas comprendre ce que je dis : on m'a fait découvrir une nouvelle méthode de mauvais, c'est tout, c'est pourtant clair. Je ne la décrirai pas ici, je n'ai pas envie de faire de pub à des méthodes d'anti jeu pareilles.

----------


## Odrhann

Tout ça t'apprendra à jouer avec des PU.

:élitismeconsanguinitétoutça:

----------


## Maximelene

A 4h du matin quand t'as du mal à dormir, difficile de faire un groupe de guilde  ::ninja:: 

Pis bon, à part ça tout s'est très bien passé (on était un joli groupe de bourrins, 4 guerriers et un voleur  ::P: ).

----------


## Alliante

Bon, pourquoi diable je ne peux pas améliorer mes deux anneaux exotiques du berserker avec des orbes, écus, bijoux ou autres joyeusetés ?  ::|:   ::huh:: 

Qui à une idée ? Je double clique et les deux anneaux se mettent en rouge, les sales petits...  :tired: 

Je soupçonne un complot de nerf vis-à-vis de ma toute puissante élem qui est trop balèze  ::P:

----------


## Bartinoob

Bah, normalement les anneaux craftés sont améliorés de base, t'as pas besoin de rajouter un truc dessus. Si c'est des anneaux lootés par contre, vérifie que le le niveau de l'amélioration ne soit pas supérieur au niveau de ton anneau.

----------


## sparouw

Je ne sais pas pour vous, mais le système économique tout pété commence légèrement à me sortir par tout les trous.
C'est bien beau de pleurer sur les sois disant exploit qui dérèglent l'économie quand l'économie n'est régulée par rien de concret.

Je n'ose même pas parlé du sois disant système offre-demande des gemmes...

----------


## Maximelene

> C'est bien beau de pleurer sur les sois disant exploit qui dérèglent l'économie quand l'économie n'est régulée par rien de concret.


L'offre et la demande.

Je ne vois pas vraiment d'où l'économie est "pétée".

----------


## dragou

> L'offre et la demande.
> 
> Je ne vois pas vraiment d'où l'économie est "pétée".


Il doit estimer qu'il faut trop jouer pour s'acheter ce qu'il désire...

----------


## sparouw

Joli les économiste en herbe, mais il va falloir tenter de voler un rien plus haut là...
L'économie du jeu est totallement dérégulé et absolument pas fondée sur des facteurs réels, voilà en quoi c'est clairement nul.

Ne t'inquiète pas pour mes finances, je suis loin d'être riche, mais je joue avant tout pour le plaisir et j'avance à mon rythme. Néanmoins, je ne manque de rien.

----------


## dragou

> Joli les économiste en herbe, mais il va falloir tenter de voler un rien plus haut là...
> L'économie du jeu est totallement dérégulé et absolument pas fondée sur des facteurs réels, voilà en quoi c'est clairement nul.
> 
> Ne t'inquiète pas pour mes finances, je suis loin d'être riche, mais je joue avant tout pour le plaisir et j'avance à mon rythme. Néanmoins, je ne manque de rien.


Le petit économiste en herbe demande la moindre preuve comme quoi l'économie est dérégulée, car venir gueuler sans la moindre preuve ou le moindre fondement, ça me fais bien rire.
Les seuls facteurs existant dans cette économie, c'est l'offre, la demande, la taxe de 15% et la spéculation (et les quelques milliers de bot restant).

Donc maintenant au lieu de flame débilement, tu exposes ton point de vue et je serai ravi d'en parler avec toi.

----------


## sparouw

Aucun facteur de production réel, le dumping des prix incontrôlé et autres joyeuseté, c'est pas encore assez pour toi?
Les 15% de l'HV, c'est limite le seul bon point que je retiens du système économique de GW2.

Et juste pour remettre un peu les choses dans leurs contexte, je suis simplement venu exposé mon avis (t'as le droit de pas être d'accord), mais c'est toi qui à tenté le taunt en première intention.

----------


## Maximelene

Tu m'excuseras sparouw, mais ton premier message, en plus d'être "légèrement" condescendant envers Arena Net, tenait plus de la critique pure et dure dénuée d'arguments que d'un simple avis.

Tu ne peux pas t'attendre à lancer une discussion intéressante en te contentant d'un "l'économie est pétée".

----------


## dragou

> Aucun facteur de production réel, le dumping des prix incontrôlé et autres joyeuseté, c'est pas encore assez pour toi?
> Les 15% de l'HV, c'est limite le seul bon point que je retiens du système économique de GW2.
> 
> Et juste pour remettre un peu les choses dans leurs contexte, je suis simplement venu exposé mon avis (t'as le droit de pas être d'accord), mais c'est toi qui à tenté le taunt en première intention.


Nan du tout mais vu que tu n'as rien expliqué, ça sentait le mec frustré de pas pouvoir s'acheter son skin kikoo.
Concernant le dumping, on a déjà vu quelques mecs se ramasser totalement dessus, maintenant pour les cas ou c'est passé, c'est que le joueur était ok (si tu veux pas acheter a tel prix, le mec se fout 5% direct dans les dents).
Maintenant pour les facteurs de production réel, la je suis totalement d'accord

----------


## sparouw

> Tu m'excuseras sparouw, mais ton premier message, en plus d'être "légèrement" condescendant envers Arena Net, tenait plus de la critique pure et dure dénuée d'arguments que d'un simple avis.
> 
> Tu ne peux pas t'attendre à lancer une discussion intéressante en te contentant d'un "l'économie est pétée".



T'es pas spécialement obligé de te porté en défense d'ANet.
Enfin bref, je suis pas venu pour me prendre la tête avec qui que ce soit, je préfère quand ça reste cordial. Je ne cherchais pas non plus a provoquer une énorme discussion à base d'arguments et de contre arguments, juste a me plaindre. Mais cela dit, je trouve que sur l'aspect économie, il ont très clairement fait de la merde.

---------- Post added at 16h41 ---------- Previous post was at 16h36 ----------

Non mais à la limite, le dumping fomenté par un mecs qui a investi des tonnes et qui joue ses couilles, je peu l'accepter, c'est le jeu.
Mais quand tu vois les prix dégringolé parce que les mecs veulent juste vendre plus vite en-dessous du marché et que ça engendre une chute des prix car tout le monde flippe et veut vendre ses réserve avant que ça ne rapporte plus autant...

----------


## Charmide

Si y'a des trucs comme ça qui émergent, c'est qu'ils ont plutôt bien réussi l'implémentation d'une économie réaliste.

----------


## sparouw

> Si y'a des trucs comme ça qui émergent, c'est qu'ils ont plutôt bien réussi l'implémentation d'une économie réaliste.


Pas vraiment, dans une économie réaliste, t'es sensé avoir un prix planché sous lequel tout le monde est perdant.
Là, l'effet de contagion peu détruire très rapidement la valeur d'un item et ça empêche toute planification à long terme...

----------


## silence

> Aucun facteur de production réel, [...]


Vous pourriez expliciter un peu parce que je ne suis pas sur de vous suivre ?

----------


## Maximelene

En même temps c'est une économie de MMO. L'environnement est forcément différent, les conditions aussi, les actions des joueurs aussi (n'importe qui peut jouer sa fortune sans le risque de se retrouver à dormir sous un pont), les informations aussi (l'arrivée d'un patch par exemple influe sur l'économie).

Il est évident que le résultat sera très loin de celui d'une économie réelle. Pourquoi ne pas tout simplement s'y adapter ?

----------


## dragou

> Pas vraiment, dans une économie réaliste, t'es sensé avoir un prix planché sous lequel tout le monde est perdant.
> Là, l'effet de contagion peu détruire très rapidement la valeur d'un item et ça empêche toute planification à long terme...


Il y a une valeur plancher, le prix de base de l'objet....

----------


## sparouw

C'est justement ça le problème, c'est un MMO avec une économie classique. A mon sens, ils auraient du implémenté un système de min-max.
Oui, le prix de base de l'objet, mais il est totallement dérisoire et n'a aucun sens par rapport aux objet vendu via PNJ.

Encore une fois, selon moi il y a un énorme décalage...

---------- Post added at 17h07 ---------- Previous post was at 17h00 ----------




> Vous pourriez expliciter un peu parce que je ne suis pas sur de vous suivre ?


Et bien, en gros, le prix des items n'est pas fixé sur des valeurs concrètes, ce qui implique une extrême volatilité des prix.

----------


## Thorkel

Perso j'ai vraiment du mal à voir ou est le problème: quand beaucoup de monde vend un item, sa valeur chute. Quand les items sont rares, ils sont chers. Bon, et pourquoi faudrait il un prix min et max à chaque item? Ils ont déjà leur prix de base, et si certains veulent vendre à perte, c'est leur problème....Comme on est dans un jeu, et qu'on ne risque pas de se retrouver sous un pont, autant avoir un peu plus de libertés.

(ça revient à râler sur le prix des légendaires, c'est comme si tu disais: nan mais IRL je mettrais jamais 200K dans un jean!....oui mais c'est un jeu, là.....)

----------


## sparouw

Bha non, justement, tu ne peux pas laisser une économie se péter le gueule...
La liberté c'est bien, mais il faut un minimum tenir les gens dans un cadre.

Une économie qui part en vrille (on est loin d'en être là) c'est bénéfique pour personne.

----------


## Maximelene

Sauf que justement, elle ne part pas en vrille. Et si ça devait être le cas, Anet pourrait intervenir à ce moment là.

Du coup, où est le soucis ?

----------


## Thorkel

En quoi elle va se péter la gueule? La grande majorité ne vendra pas un item en voyant qu'ils y perdent de l'argent. Aussi bien que 80% n’achèteront pas un truc qui vaut 100 fois son prix....tant pis pour les 20% qui n'ont pas le neurone connecté...

Edit: aucune animosité, je pose juste la question.

----------


## sparouw

> Aussi bien que 80% n’achèteront pas un truc qui vaut 100 fois son prix....tant pis pour les 20% qui n'ont pas le neurone connecté...


Justement, c'est là qu'est le problème, rien n'a de véritable valeur, d'où la volatilité des prix.
Et c'est totalement impossible de planifier sur du long terme...

----------


## Maximelene

Comment veux tu donner une "véritable valeur" aux objets d'un MMO ?

----------


## sparouw

> Comment veux tu donner une "véritable valeur" aux objets d'un MMO ?


On en revient au Min-Max  ::o:

----------


## Thorkel

Oui mais min max ça revient à dire qu'un jour ou l'autre tout le monde aura son légendaire en économisant....alors que là, rien n'est moins sûr.... :;):

----------


## Odrhann

C'est le nouveau postàflood ? Parce que votre discussion de troquet qui démarrait fort bien pour un drama, et ben elle est nulle là.  ::ninja:: 

Mais je ne suis qu'un poney.

----------


## dragou

> On en revient au Min-Max


et ton min-max t'en fais quoi avec l'inflation?

----------


## Thorkel

Ce topic a toujours été plus ou moins le postàflood du coin.

Et un poney à moustache devrait être fusillé par la Brigade du Bon Goût.

----------


## Tynril

Je vois pas en quoi rajouter des limites rend le truc plus proche de l'économie réelle. Le diamant faut la peau des fesses alors que ça sert quasiment à rien, c'est pareil pour les légendaires, c'tout, non ?

----------


## sparouw

C'est une discussion en rapport avec le jeu, je vois pas trop où se situe le problème quand plusieurs personnes échangent tranquillement...

---------- Post added at 17h39 ---------- Previous post was at 17h39 ----------




> et ton min-max t'en fais quoi avec l'inflation?


Bha... tu l'indexes sur l'inflation...

---------- Post added at 17h42 ---------- Previous post was at 17h39 ----------




> Je vois pas en quoi rajouter des limites rend le truc plus proche de l'économie réelle. Le diamant faut la peau des fesses alors que ça sert quasiment à rien, c'est pareil pour les légendaires, c'tout, non ?


C'est pas une question d'être proche du réel, c'est une manière d'éviter le n'importe quoi. Et a aucun moment je parlai de l'utilité ou non de l'item, juste maitriser les fluctuations de prix.

----------


## Korbeil

sinon, le trading/marché toussa, c'est là: http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/73...00#post6311700

----------


## Thorkel

Que pourrait il arriver dans un cas extrême? Que tous les items du jeu valent 1 pc sur le HV et que du coup tout le monde les revende aux PNJ plutôt qu'à l'hôtel? D'une, Anet corrigera le tir avant, et de deux, même dans ce cas, avec la diminution du nombre de vendeurs, le prix remontera forcément.

---------- Post added at 18h47 ---------- Previous post was at 18h47 ----------




> sinon, le trading/marché toussa, c'est là: http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/73...00#post6311700


Killjoy!  :;):

----------


## sparouw

Non mais c'est claire que le jeu ne va pas exploser, mais ça nique simplement l'expérience de jeu de certain...

Après, c'est pas non plus beaucoup plus important que l’obsession de certains à voir le Castor Rose qu'on crois partout ailleurs, flotter sur les bannières McM  ::ninja:: 

---------- Post added at 17h54 ---------- Previous post was at 17h53 ----------




> sinon, le trading/marché toussa, c'est là: http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/73...00#post6311700


Oui, sauf que là, je ne parle pas trading, mais économie générale du jeu  :^_^:

----------


## Thorkel

Mon dieu, mais bouffez le votre castor, bou-ffez-le!

----------


## Zepolak

> Justement, c'est là qu'est le problème, rien n'a de véritable valeur, d'où la volatilité des prix.
> Et c'est totalement impossible de planifier sur du long terme...


Je veux foutre le cafard à personne, mais je suis presque assez bien placé pour dire que les entreprises tentent à tout prix de (et vont arriver bientôt à) créer une situation où rien n'a de véritable valeur dans la vie. Alors bon, dans un MMO...

C'est pas bon pour les affaires si les choses ont un prix cohérent avec le coût des matières premières et de la main d'oeuvre. M'voyez...
[/HS]

----------


## Charmide

En fait, le facteur de production, c'est le taux de drop des objets et le nombre de gens qui s'embêtent à faire de la récolte. 
Y'a autant de spéculation et de "pas véritable valeur" par dessus que dans la vraie vie (c'est à dire beaucoup) 

Il est plutôt réussi leur système. Il est simple tout en laissant un minimum de complexité pour les gens doués de l'utiliser - un jeu dans le jeu sur lequel on peut très bien "voir à long terme" - et donc pour laisser émerger des comportements intéressants sur lesquels on pourrait presque faire une thèse.

----------


## sparouw

Autant je suis presque à moitié d'accord avec toi sur l'idée du facteur de production, autant j'estime qu'il est totallement impossible de prévoir quoi que ce soit à long terme...

----------


## Thorkel

J'avoue que la prévision à long terme est assez risquée la....on peut tellement faire n'importe quoi, que tout peut chavirer en 24h!

----------


## Snydlock

> Non mais c'est claire que le jeu ne va pas exploser, mais ça nique simplement l'expérience de jeu de certain...


Un exemple peut-être ?

----------


## dragou

> Autant je suis presque à moitié d'accord avec toi sur l'idée du facteur de production, autant j'estime qu'il est totalement impossible de prévoir quoi que ce soit à long terme...


FAUX!!! (a la mode norman)

Au début du jeux on savait très bien que le prix des gemmes aller augmenter. Donc fallait acheter des gemmes.
Sur le meme principe, on savait que les pets allaient monter.
Halloween, même combat.
Les pets karka, on en parle pas.
Les précurseurs, la valeur sure.
Les magnétites, c'est pas difficile.
Les pièces zaishen, j'trouve pas de rime -_-.

Sérieux sur du moyen terme y a des trucs qui étaient évident. Ce qui ne l'a pas été, c'est les teintures par exemple....

----------


## Zepolak

Ben je pense que si sparow râle, c'est déjà que ça l'embête au moins lui.

Et c'est vrai qu'il est très fort celui qui peut prédire quel objet aura la côte d'ici 6 mois. Ceci étant dit, je pense que c'est vraiment le lot des MMOs. Je veux dire... Même la meilleure arme actuelle, suffit du nerf d'une compétence ou l'apparition d'une nouvelle arme et sproutch les prévisions... Mais je pense qu'il n'y a strictement rien à faire contre ça...

----------


## Maderone

> Les précurseurs, la valeur sure.
> Les magnétites, c'est pas difficile.
> Les pièces zaishen, j'trouve pas de rime -_-.


Hum... Ah parce que précurseur rime avec sure et magnétites avec difficile ?
FAUX!!!

----------


## Maximelene

> Les pets karka, on en parle pas.
> Les précurseurs, la valeur sure.
> Les magnétites, c'est pas difficile.


Elles puent tes rimes.

ka/pa
seur/sur
tite/il

----------


## Snydlock

> Ben je pense que si sparow râle, c'est déjà que ça l'embête au moins lui.


Ça je l'avais bien compris, je veux juste un exemple concret de quelque chose qui nuit à l'expérience de jeu au niveau du marché.
Parce que je n'arrive pas à voir personnellement, moi qui ne met presque jamais mon nez dans l'HV hormis pour vendre des exos à X po.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Faisons péter l'HV façon jeudi noir  ::trollface::

----------


## Nessou

Achetez des frondes  ::trollface::

----------


## silence

Aurez tu par hasard des accointances avec le cartel des revendeurs de frondes ? 
Avoue que tu fais partie de ces nantis qui spéculent !  ::sad::

----------


## Maderone

Aurez tu ?

----------


## Charmide

Si vous avez du karma et que vous voulez l'écouler en pièce d'or, c'est le moment avant que les magnétites se casse la figure. Tictactictactictac!

----------


## Korbeil

http://www.gw2spidy.com/item/24305  ::wub::

----------


## Maderone

Allez mec, fais ta légendaire !

----------


## Korbeil

http://www.gw2spidy.com/item/24305 ça a remonté dans la nuit !  ::'(: 

MAIS DESCENDS SALOPERIE !
1po la, ça serrait bien  ::(:

----------


## Nessou

C'est sur que ça va descendre, soit pas pressé !

----------


## Kayato

> Si vous avez du karma et que vous voulez l'écouler en pièce d'or, c'est le moment avant que les magnétites se casse la figure. Tictactictactictac!


Où ? comment ? combien ?

Edit : On parle de ça ? http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Orrian_Jewelry_Box

----------


## Vaaahn

Oui Kaya,  tu trouve ca a tous les vendeurs de karma d'orr (ex: aux temples).
Je sais pas si ça c'est accentué ou infirmé mais il y avait une baisse du loot de ces coffres vers 2h...
Mais perso avec 200k~250k karmas je me suis fait 10po a 1h du mat en 30min  ::P: 
Amande s'est fait 20po avec 500k karmas je crois, et Leetchii pas grand chose avec bcp de karmas()arrivée un poil à la bourre.

Sinon les nouveaux journaliers c'est un peu tout et n'importe quoi : des archiclassiques x monstre tué, x événements ou x monde différents tué, des relous x monde tué dans l'eau, des marrants mais mal foutus x monde tué avec un finisher de comble (après un initiateur bien sur). Ca casse pas trois pattes a un canards mais ca a le petite de changer et de faire desfois cogiter.

----------


## dragou

> Oui Kaya,  tu trouve ca a tous les vendeurs de karma d'orr (ex: aux temples).
> Je sais pas si ça c'est accentué ou infirmé mais il y avait une baisse du loot de ces coffres vers 2h...
> Mais perso avec 200k~250k karmas je me suis fait 10po a 1h du mat en 30min 
> (Amande s'est fait 20po avec 500k karmas je crois, et Leetchii pas grand chose avec bcp de karmas).


C'est très volatile malheureusement, perso je préfère utiliser mon karma pour les pioches etc, et faire des armures aux reroll mais chacun son choix ^^

----------


## Vaaahn

Les pioches t'as pad besoin d'un nb fou de karma.
Pour les armures c'est 240k un set complet, je m'en suis gardé près de 200k pour mon derniers reroll (en mm tps il est trop jeune pour aller a orr).

Au passage un buff karma a été activé, si vous en avez envie, a vos fioles (les bannières sont pas trop dure a trouver en prime autour des temples )

----------


## dragou

> Les pioches t'as pad besoin d'un nb fou de karma.
> Pour les armures c'est 240k un set complet, je m'en suis gardé près de 200k pour mon derniers reroll (en mm tps il est trop jeune pour aller a orr).
> 
> Au passage un buff karma a été activé, si vous en avez envie, a vos fioles (les bannières sont pas trop dure a trouver en prime autour des temples )


Bah perso j'avais déja dépensé plus d'1million pour le légendaire donc ça fait un peu bobo et j'ai 2 rerolls a stuffer ^^
C'est sur que le karma ca fait pas tout, mais c'est quand même une dépense courante  ::P:

----------


## Vroum

Après on récupère pas mal de karma dans les boîtes, qu'on peut passer ensuite à un reroll.
Faudrait voir si c'est rentable mais ça permet de faire un transfert de karma à partir des persos déjà équipés tout en se faisant un peu d'argent.

----------


## dragou

Petite question, le laurier est accountbound ou bien soulbound?

Donc en gros peut importe avec qui on finit son succès ou faut bien faire gaffe?

----------


## silence

> Aurez tu ?


Va mourir.  :Emo:

----------


## Thorkel

Je repose ma question ici sinon je vais me faire défoncer par dragou ( :;): )

La "modification de la densité des revenants dans Orr"--->> dites moi qu'ils en ont enlevé, pas le contraire? Déjà que je les garde comme dernière zone à vider parce que c'est insupportable de pas pouvoir faire un pas sans devoir défoncer 3 mobs, mais alors si ils en rajoutent....

----------


## Hasunay

Il me semble avoir lu que c'était en moins.

----------


## dragou

> Il me semble avoir lu que c'était en moins.


+1

----------


## Vaaahn

> Petite question, le laurier est accountbound ou bien soulbound?
> 
> Donc en gros peut importe avec qui on finit son succès ou faut bien faire gaffe?


C'est sous forme de monnaie (et non item) commune au compte, pas de soucis la dessus c'est flexible

----------


## dragou

> C'est sous forme de monnaie (et non item) commune au compte, pas de soucis la dessus c'est flexible


Yep mais quand tu regardes le karma aussi est sous forme de monnaie, mais lié à l’âme....

----------


## Vaaahn

J'ai dit commune au compte hein ... et je dis ca parce que j'en ai et j'ai plusieurs persos ... je l'ai vu ^^

----------


## dragou

> J'ai dit commune au compte hein ... et je dis ca parce que j'en ai et j'ai plusieurs persos ... je l'ai vu ^^


Ha mais t'inquiète, je disais juste que le karma aussi est en monnaie mais pas sur le compte, j'avais bien compris ^^.

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Mais perso avec 200k~250k karmas je me suis fait 10po a 1h du mat en 30min 
> Amande s'est fait 20po avec 500k karmas je crois, et Leetchii pas grand chose avec bcp de karmas()arrivée un poil à la bourre.


Nalaaris est arrivé juste après avec un reroll et il a choppé une magnétite !
Meurs Vaaahn !  ::o: 
Ce jeu me déteste !
Et après j'ai essayé de faire 4 trèfles, 4 échecs !

----------


## Vaaahn

*patpat* Lyri *patpat*

...



Spoiler Alert! 


Bon, c'est pas tout, mais je vais aller voir l'avancement de ma piscine à po  : picsoustyle :

----------


## Bartinoob

Bon, pour ceux que ça intéresse/qui étaient pas encore au courant : 

La mine riche d'orichalque est devenue une mine simple, et les pioches karma sans limite de niveau, nécessitent désormais le lvl 45 pour être utilisées. Par contre, j'ai pas vérifié pour savoir si elles sont encore utilisables sur de l'orichalque.

Le message d'Annette est donc sans équivoque : l'île karka servait déjà pas à grand chose, il n'y a désormais plus aucune raison d'y foutre un orteil  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

> La mine riche d'orichalque est devenue une mine simple, et les pioches karma sans limite de niveau, nécessitent désormais le lvl 45 pour être utilisées. Par contre, j'ai pas vérifié pour savoir si elles sont encore utilisables sur de l'orichalque.


Elles sont toujours utilisables sur de l'orichalque (mais que si t'es lvl 45 quoi  ::P: ).

----------


## Bartinoob

Ok, c'est bon à savoir, mes 20+ stacks de pioches ne vont donc pas passer immédiatement à la poubelle  ::):

----------


## meiKo

> Le message d'Annette est donc sans équivoque : l'île karka servait déjà pas à grand chose, il n'y a désormais plus aucune raison d'y foutre un orteil


C'est sensé servir à droper les compos pour le set Apothicaire mais vu le taux de loot...

----------


## Thorkel

Et sinon quelqu'un est allé voir ce que donne ceci: Le ciel crépite et la terre tremble dans les régions du nord. Les réfugiés charrs et norns ont fui leurs foyers en ruine dans les Contreforts du Voyageur et sur le Plateau de Diessa, cherchant désespérément le salut dans le sud. Un appel est aujourd’hui lancé à toutes les bonnes volontés afin d’aider les victimes en ces temps difficiles où la terre et le ciel mêmes semblent devenus nos ennemis…?

Nouvelle(s) quête(s)? zone modifiée?

Question au passage, rien à voir: pour le titre d'explo il faut faire tous les chemins de tous les donjons?

----------


## Korbeil

> Question au passage, rien à voir: pour le titre d'explo il faut faire tous les chemins de tous les donjons?


Non

----------


## Arkane Derian

> Et sinon quelqu'un est allé voir ce que donne ceci: Le ciel crépite et la terre tremble dans les régions du nord. Les réfugiés charrs et norns ont fui leurs foyers en ruine dans les Contreforts du Voyageur et sur le Plateau de Diessa, cherchant désespérément le salut dans le sud. Un appel est aujourd’hui lancé à toutes les bonnes volontés afin d’aider les victimes en ces temps difficiles où la terre et le ciel mêmes semblent devenus nos ennemis…?
> 
> Nouvelle(s) quête(s)? zone modifiée?


Pour les nouveaux events, il faut attendre ce soir 19h pour qu'ils apparaissent. Il parait qu'il y a déjà quelques signes annonciateurs sur les 2 maps concernées, mais je n'ai pas encore pris le temps de les chercher.

----------


## Thorkel

> Non


 ::wub:: 

---------- Post added at 17h15 ---------- Previous post was at 17h14 ----------




> Pour les nouveaux events, il faut attendre ce soir 19h pour qu'ils apparaissent. Il parait qu'il y a déjà quelques signes annonciateurs sur les 2 maps concernées, mais je n'ai pas encore pris le temps de les chercher.


OK, pile le temps de rentrer chez moi quoi  ::P:

----------


## Arkane Derian

Par contre, je m'auto corrige, c'est pas 19h mais 21h ce soir (midi aux ouesse)

----------


## Snydlock

> Pour les armures c'est 240k un set complet, je m'en suis gardé près de 200k pour mon derniers reroll (en mm tps il est trop jeune pour aller a orr).


Techniquement, un set complet à Orr c'est maintenant ~500k de karma, vu que maintenant on peux acheter Anneaux, Accessoires, Amulettes et Dos.  ::trollface::

----------


## Zepolak

> vu que maintenant on peux acheter Anneaux, Accessoires, Amulettes et Dos.


En voilà une excellente nouvelle !

----------


## Forza Limouzi

> Techniquement, un set complet à Orr c'est maintenant ~500k de karma, vu que maintenant on peux acheter Anneaux, Accessoires, Amulettes et Dos.


Dos exotique?

----------


## Snydlock

> Dos exotique?


Oui. Manque plus que le masque aquatique maintenant. Allez Anet, on y croit.

----------


## Gordor

Quelqu'un a vu des différences au plateau de Diessa ?

----------


## Vaaahn

C'est aux contrefort le nerf de la guerre  ::):

----------


## Korbeil

> C'est aux contrefort *le nerf de la guerre*


 ::|:

----------


## Gordor

Mouais, mais le plateau de dessia était annoncé, a priori sur certains serveurs ca n'a pas pop, ca doit etre le cas du notre

----------


## Vaaahn

Le plateau de Diessa c'était pas pour hier soir. Patience.

Oui bon panda_____________ c'est une expression hein ...
Bien sûr que c'était pas passionnant du tout, mais bon je leur laisse encore le bénéfice du doute à propos de l'évolution de leur histoire et des évents associés. C'était qu'un prélude, donc ça commence petit, c'est normal. Y a plus qu'à espérer qu'ils vont nous faire une bonne gradation sur l'histoire et la qualité/taille des events.

Et puis bon, qui sait, ptet qu'ils vont nous faire une histoire intéressante, genre c'est quoi le fuck du marchand mort dans des conditions bizarres au nord-est des contreforts ... ?

----------


## Bartinoob

Et sinon, pour ceux qui ont loupé le truc hier soir, on a droit à un résumé ?  ::P:

----------


## Maderone

En gros on a fait des panneaux pour aider des réfugiés venant de on ne sait où, on a allumé leurs feux de camps, on a récolté des souvenirs sur les cadavres des réfugiés trop cons pour pas suivre la route, souvenirs qu'on a redonné aux réfugiés des camps qui nous ont promis de les à leur propriétaire. 
Youpi !

----------


## Thorkel

Dites, les armures exo des donjons, il n'y a pas moyen de les acheter je suppose?^^

(69 runs de Caudecus à faire....I mean.....seriously??  ::o: )

----------


## olih

> Dites, les armures exo des donjons, il n'y a pas moyen de les acheter je suppose?^^
> 
> (69 runs de Caudecus à faire....I mean.....seriously?? )


60 tokens == 1 chemin (voir plus avec les drops des "boss").
Un set = ~1400 tokens
Comment tu arrives à 69 runs ?

----------


## Lee Tchii

Il compte comme moi au début *sifflote*

----------


## Thorkel

Hum, j'étais sur le site de gw2 craft. Il me faut 1380 tokens et l'info que j'avais était : 20 tokens par run.

Si c'est 60, ca fait 23 runs. Beaucoup mieux! 

Merci du soutien, Lee Tchi  :;): 

D'ailleurs je l'ai jamais fait lui, il est chouette ou il fait partie de ceux qu'on ne fait qu'une fois? (me garde les donjons pour après l'explo, en tant qu'ex runner sur GW1 j'ai pas envie de refaire ce genre de trucs tout de suite)

----------


## Lee Tchii

20, en fait, c'est quand tu refais le même chemin dans la même journée.
Donc tu peux tabler sur 3*60 tokens par jour +x*20 tokens si t'es fou  ::o:

----------


## dragou

> Hum, j'étais sur le site de gw2 craft. Il me faut 1380 tokens et l'info que j'avais était : 20 tokens par run.
> 
> Si c'est 60, ca fait 23 runs. Beaucoup mieux! 
> 
> Merci du soutien, Lee Tchi 
> 
> D'ailleurs je l'ai jamais fait lui, il est chouette ou il fait partie de ceux qu'on ne fait qu'une fois? (me garde les donjons pour après l'explo, en tant qu'ex runner sur GW1 j'ai pas envie de refaire ce genre de trucs tout de suite)


Caudecus est pas le plus intéressant, mais n'est pas le plus chiant nonplus.
En guilde je te conseille le C2 en priorité, car c'est le plus rapide. Vient ensuite le C3 que tu peux faire facilement en pug (si personne n'est motive). Et enfin le C1 qui est le plus "dur" et est un peu plus long.

----------


## Thorkel

OK merci. Je sens que vous allez voir Nepher chercher des gens pour Caudecus C2 d'ici pas longtemps :;): 

De toute façon il faut que je les fasse tous, parce que ça m'intéresse d'une part, mais je cherche quand même à optimiser le rendement pour avoir mon armure...one day....

----------


## Guitou

> Caudecus est pas le plus intéressant, mais n'est pas le plus chiant nonplus.
> En guilde je te conseille le C2 en priorité, car c'est le plus rapide. Vient ensuite le C3 que tu peux faire facilement en pug (si personne n'est motive). Et enfin le C1 qui est le plus "dur" et est un peu plus long.


A voir après le patch. Ils ont modifié Caudecus ou pas ?

Si rien n'a changé, j'ai pas testé le C3 mais C1/C2 même combat je trouve. Du coup 20 runs de Caudecus ça sera pas une partie de plaisir. :/

----------


## Thorkel

Ca tombe bien tu viens d'être enrôlé de ton plein gré comme guide!

:jokepasdrôle:

Bon ba, "yapluka".

----------


## dragou

> A voir après le patch. Ils ont modifié Caudecus ou pas ?
> 
> Si rien n'a changé, j'ai pas testé le C3 mais C1/C2 même combat je trouve. Du coup 20 runs de Caudecus ça sera pas une partie de plaisir. :/


Ca fait un ptit temps que j'y ai plus mis les pieds mais j'ai pas noté grands changements sur caudecus.

C1 et C2 c'est pas du tout le même combat, le c1 est bien plus chiant vu la tonne de mob élite à certains endroits.

----------


## Guitou

Dans mes souvenirs le C2 est pas une partie de plaisir non plus.

----------


## silence

Caudecus ca m'intéresse grandement de le faire entre canetons. Il m'en faut au moins 500 tokens - un peu moins avec le stock que j'ai déjà, n'hésite donc pas à me faire signe lorsque je suis en jeu. 
Le C2 est le plus simple si j'ai bonne mémoire, d'autant plus une fois qu'on le connait et qu'on ne fait plus certaines erreurs. Le C1 est une horreur sur la fin avec ses packs de mobs élites coincés dans des mouchoirs de poche.

----------


## Hasunay

Si vous avez besoin de faire n'importe quel donjon dans n'importe quel mode et n'importe quel chemin je suis libre avec mon war tank/cri qui soigne, je suis pas mal libre dans la journée sauf exception.

----------


## Thorkel

> Caudecus ca m'intéresse grandement de le faire entre canetons. Il m'en faut au moins 500 tokens - un peu moins avec le stock que j'ai déjà, n'hésite donc pas à me faire signe lorsque je suis en jeu. 
> Le C2 est le plus simple si j'ai bonne mémoire, d'autant plus une fois qu'on le connait et qu'on ne fait plus certaines erreurs. Le C1 est une horreur sur la fin avec ses packs de mobs élites coincés dans des mouchoirs de poche.


Ca marche je te dirai, mais encore une fois je ne le connais pas moi celui la^^

----------


## Vaaahn

Petite information à nos rerolleurs fou :
Tatsu a fait remarqué un point hier soir. Si vous voulez monter un reroll avec de l'artisanat, faites le *aujourd'hui* !
*Pourquoi?* : regardez un peu le buff d'artisanat accordé grâce au "petit" score en 3W (hier soir c'était +20% ...).
Certes ce bonus n'est qu'une augmentation de la chance de faire des succès critique en artisanat, c'est pas un -20% sur les compos à utiliser et donc -20% sur le prix total (c'est pas les soldes non plus), mais c'est des économies de temps et d'argent quand même.
D'ailleurs j'espère que vous avez penser à utiliser vos pioches/haches/serpes ... un des buff joue sur une probabilité d’augmenter la quantité de récolte ...

Dernière petite info, le pnj à côté de la fontaine qui permet d'écouler ses recommandations est de retour pour un mois.
Gros bémol, il ne vend plus de clef du lion noir ... mais il y a toujours des outils d'artisanat et kit de recyclage de base par stack de 250. Maigre consolation, je sais, mais c'est déjà ça.

----------


## Arkane Derian

Je préfère le poster là plutôt que sur le Dev Tracker parce que c'est important :

*Tous ceux qui ont un mot de passe pour leur compte qui date d'avant la mise en place de la liste noire (12/09/2012) devront en changer OBLIGATOIREMENT. Vous avez jusqu'au 7 février pour le faire par vous même. A partir de cette date, ils commenceront à empêcher les joueurs (par étape donc ce sera pas forcément le cas pour tout le monde tout de suite) de se connecter tant qu'ils n'auront pas effectuer le changement.*

Tous les détails

Et pour ceux qui ne l'avaient pas lu à l'époque, je vous redonne le lien vers l'excellent post de Mike O'Brien, big boss d'Anet, qui explique très bien tous les problèmes de sécurité. A lire au moins une fois

----------


## Guitou

> Dernière petite info, le pnj à côté de la fontaine qui permet d'écouler ses recommandations est de retour pour un mois.


Pour 1 mois seulement ?
Il arrivera quoi à nos recommandations ensuite ?

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Pour 1 mois seulement ?
> Il arrivera quoi à nos recommandations ensuite ?


Je pense qu'elles prendront de la place inutilement dans ta banque.

----------


## Vaaahn

> Je pense qu'elles prendront de la place inutilement dans ta banque.


+1

Imagine juste les gens qui ont entassé "quelques" stacks de 250 dans leur banque quand on leur a dit pas de clés ... ça a tellement whine sur le fofo off  ::rolleyes::  (hereusement que j'avais que 2-3 stack  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Guitou

C'est bête que cette fonctionnalité disparaisse. C'était pas con de pouvoir utiliser tout les objets bleus/verts de cette façon et d'avoir en échange des outils par pack de 250.

----------


## Vaaahn

*Dernier tips* : les *verts* 68 et plus, garde les pour les mettre dans la forge et espérer avoir un *rare* du même niveau >> à recycler et fait péter les ectos!!!
De toute façon à la vente ils rapportent tellement rien ...

----------


## billybones

avec 16 verts ça fait 32PA. 
avec 4 forges mystiques, tu sors combien de rares ?
avec un rare tu sors combien d'ecto ?

----------


## Mr Slurp

> C'est bête que cette fonctionnalité disparaisse. C'était pas con de pouvoir utiliser tout les objets bleus/verts de cette façon et d'avoir en échange des outils par pack de 250.


D'un autre coté, à 1pa20 la lettre pour passer à la forge mystique, plus les objets non vendu, ca te revient à environ 35/40 pa les 250 utilisations (calcul fait de tête très rapidement donc comportant des erreurs et approximation), soit presque 2 fois plus cher que leur équivalent chez les vendeurs standard...

----------


## Vaaahn

> avec 16 verts ça fait 32PA. 
> avec 4 forges mystiques, tu sors combien de rares ?
> avec un rare tu sors combien d'ecto ?


Si tu arrive à sortir UN SEUL ecto dans tout ça, tu gagnes plus que de vendre tous les verts (et ce depuis peu de temps) ... après t'es joueur ou tu l'es pas  ::trollface::

----------


## dragou

> *Dernier tips* : les *verts* 68 et plus, garde les pour les mettre dans la forge et espérer avoir un *rare* du même niveau >> à recycler et fait péter les ectos!!!
> De toute façon à la vente ils rapportent tellement rien ...


Sur des tests que j'ai vu sur reddit, tu es perdant  a utiliser la forge sur les verts en essayant d'obtenir du gold.
Les tests se faisaient souvent par lot de 100 combinaisons.

De plus les verts c'est à partir de 66pc environ, mais ça monte aussi a du 1pa32.....

Bref, si vous êtes joueurs, faites le en essayant d'avoir un précurseur, ça vaudra plus la peine (mais c'est pas nonplus rentable ^^)

----------


## Arkane Derian

Pour ceux qui hésitent encore à acheter le jeu parce qu'ils trouvent que 50€, c'est trop cher, Baalim, sur le topic des bons plans PC nous signale que Get Games vend Guild Wars 2 à 22€ la version normale et 30€ la version deluxe (non les bonus ne valent pas les 8€ supplémentaires, mais je le mets quand même au cas où).

A ce prix là, le second compte commence à être envisageable (ça fait le slot de perso à 6€)

----------


## Maderone

Hum... C'est vrai que c'est tentant, mais ce n'est pas interdit d'avoir deux comptes ?

----------


## Korbeil

> Hum... C'est vrai que c'est tentant, mais ce n'est pas interdit d'avoir deux comptes ?


Le multiboxing qui est interdit (si c'est come sur GW1), donc si tu joues pas en même temps sur les deux comptes, ça devrait pas poser de soucis

----------


## Arkane Derian

> Le multiboxing qui est interdit (si c'est come sur GW1)


Non même pas. Sur le premier GW c'était interdit parce que le jeu de base ne le permettait techniquement pas et qu'il fallait passer par un programme tiers. Sur GW 2, c'est tout à fait possible de lancer deux sessions en même temps. Tant que tu n'utilises pas de bot Anet l'autorise.

----------


## Korbeil

> Non même pas. Sur le premier GW c'était interdit parce que le jeu de base ne le permettait techniquement pas et qu'il fallait passer par un programme tiers. Sur GW 2, c'est tout à fait possible de lancer deux sessions en même temps. Tant que tu n'utilises pas de bot Anet l'autorise.


C'était possible  ::P: 
Je me suis fait ban à cause de multicompte/bot  ::'(:  (bon c'est ma faute hein :x)

----------


## Arkane Derian

Sans modifier quoi que ce soit et sans utiliser un autre logiciel ? Si tu essayais simplement de lancer une autre session du jeu, ça ne marchait pas dans mon souvenir (j'avais un compte mule et j'étais obligé de le lancer sur une autre machine)

----------


## dragou

> Sans modifier quoi que ce soit et sans utiliser un autre logiciel ? Si tu essayais simplement de lancer une autre session du jeu, ça ne marchait pas dans mon souvenir (j'avais un compte mule et j'étais obligé de le lancer sur une autre machine)


Fallait faire des manips mais c'était effectivement possible sans

----------


## Hasunay

Comment on joue à deux perso en même temps ? O_o

----------


## Yeuss

Tu joues 2 rôdeurs.

----------


## Thorkel

> Tu joues 2 rôdeurs.


Haha! tellement vrai^^

Mais en effet dans l'idée, je ne vois pas l'intérêt des deux comptes moi.

----------


## Vaaahn

Farm, farm, farm et refarm

----------


## Snydlock

> D'un autre coté, à 1pa20 la lettre pour passer à la forge mystique, plus les objets non vendu, ca te revient à environ 35/40 pa les 250 utilisations (calcul fait de tête très rapidement donc comportant des erreurs et approximation), soit presque 2 fois plus cher que leur équivalent chez les vendeurs standard...


Bizarre, j'ai fait le calcul avec comme objets des verts achetés à l'HdV au prix le plus bas et le prix final était finalement à peu près le même.

----------


## Thorkel

> Farm, farm, farm et refarm



Tu peux farmer avec un seul perso non?

----------


## silence

C'est sa jalousie qui s'exprime. A ce stade cela devient tant un art qu'une affection mentale mais il y a de temps à autre un grand malade qui se met à jouer sérieusement en multiboxing. C'est impressionnant à voir et parfois franchement efficace, voir même en PvP. Le but étant de jouer plusieurs personnages de manière efficace plutot que de faire confiance à un Pu pour vous soutenir.
Pour la méthode elle est très simple. Prenez plusieurs Pc, faites tourner plusieurs comptes et naviguez d'un clavier à l'autre pour déplacer vos personnages de manière coordonnée.
J'ai dit que c'était simple à faire ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Thorkel

::rolleyes::   ::O:   ::o:   ::(:   :tired:   ::huh::   ::zzz::

----------


## Maderone

Phen vient de me faire découvrir ce mec. 
Dans la vidéo il fini le lupicus en 10 minutes avec un guerrier au corps à corps. 
N'hésitez pas à regarder ces autres vidéos, notamment où il fini les chemins d'arah en 22 minutes.

----------


## Hasunay

Ouais enfin le mec à un groupe ultra optimisé, ils connaissent le donjon et le patern du boss par cœur je suis convaincu qu'avec un groupe de canard si on le refait en boucle au bout d'un moment on le torche en 20 minutes aussi. Par contre c'est vrai que le solo est super impressionnant ... mon war est jaloux :/

----------


## Guitou

Pareil mon war est en grève. :/

Il boude maintenant...

----------


## Nessou

Il utilise bien son war, ça fait plaisir à voir, par contre attention depuis le 28 le tourbilol à la GS ne permet plus de sortir des dômes, passer à travers les murs etc.

----------


## Charmide

Il a une vidéo sur l'araignée d'Ascalon?

----------


## Maderone

Okay il est skillé, mais faut pas pousser.

----------


## Thorkel

Rien à voir mais je viens de voir le topic de Vaahn, les pages jaunes (très utile d'ailleurs), et je me disais qu'il serait peut être utile de faire une rubrique pages blanches aussi, avec les noms/pseudos de tout le monde sur le forum et IG (pour les abrutis dont je fais partie qui n'ont pas le même IG et sur le forum).

----------


## Korbeil

> Rien à voir mais je viens de voir le topic de Vaahn, les pages jaunes (très utile d'ailleurs), et je me disais qu'il serait peut être utile de faire une rubrique pages blanches aussi, avec les noms/pseudos de tout le monde sur le forum et IG (pour les abrutis dont je fais partie qui n'ont pas le même IG et sur le forum).


Moi c'est dans ma signature  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Thorkel

> Moi c'est dans ma signature


Moi aussi, mais j'ai vu plusieurs fois sur le forum et dans le canal guilde que ça râlait parce qu'"on ne s'y retrouve plus".

----------


## Charmide

C'est faisable, d'autant plus à moindre frais si on demande aux gens de s'ajouter eux-mêmes en quotant une liste qui passerait de post en post !

----------


## Thorkel

C'était l'idée effectivement.

----------


## Vaaahn

Le faire, c'est bien, mais je vous raconte pas le bordel pour le tenir à jour  ::ninja::

----------


## olih

D'un autre coté, j'ai pas ce problème :saischoisirsespseudosavecclasse:  ::ninja::

----------


## Guitou

> Le faire, c'est bien, mais je vous raconte pas le bordel pour le tenir à jour


Mais non. Si tu veux je le fais.

D'ailleurs c'est pas possible de faire des wiki ici ?

----------


## Thorkel

En plus, ceux qui ont le même pseudo n'ont pas à le préciser.

----------


## Vaaahn

Ouais enfin en 3W, si un lead veut grouper qqun, il ira pas se faire ch*** à aller sur le forum pour vérifier qui est qui.
Z'avez qu'a mieux choisir vos pseudos bande de plows  ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

+1 pour le bande de plows !

----------


## Korbeil



----------


## Thorkel

> Ouais enfin en 3W, si un lead veut grouper qqun, il ira pas se faire ch*** à aller sur le forum pour vérifier qui est qui.
> Z'avez qu'a mieux choisir vos pseudos bande de plows


C'est pas dans l'action que tu vas aller chercher ça. C'est au cours d'une discussion sur le canal guilde, ou tu vas te dire que ça serait bien de savoir comment s'appelle, sur le forum, le canard en train de t'insulter.

(Maderone est souvent une bonne réponse, mais pas toujours!)

 :;):

----------


## Charmide

En fait, personne n'est contre l'idée, c'est juste qu'il faut le faire, s'occuper de le lancer et de l'entretenir. Donc qu'il faut quelqu'un. Apparemment Guitou est motivé, donc répondez à sa question §§  ::):

----------


## Meuh*

A part le Kwikwi, je crois pas qu'il y ait de solution intégrée au forum.

Mais je ne sais pas si tout le monde y a accès en édition, j'ai jamais testé.

----------


## Thorkel

Moi je veux bien le gérer avec Guitou également. Ca répartit le côté chiant du truc.

Pas besoin d'un wiki, on peut faire un post type pages jaunes, et si il est bien propre et entretenu, on aura peut être le droit de le voir épinglé  :;):

----------


## Guitou

On peut pas gérer à 2, j'aurais pas les droits d'éditer ton message ou toi le mien.

----------


## Lanilor

Pourquoi ne pas faire un simple GoogleDoc que tout le monde pourrait modifier ? Et on rajoute le lien dans le topic des pages jaunes (qui deviendrait le topic des pages jaunes et blanches...)

----------


## Guitou

Oui le google docs pour la liste des canards c'est sûrement le plus simple/commode.

----------


## Vaaahn

Ouais mais non, ça casse tout mon titre pourri  ::cry::

----------


## Guitou

Mais non garde ton titre pourrit et ajoute juste un lien vers le docs.

----------


## BigGift

Hmmm, aujourd'hui j'avais bien hate de rentrer chez moi, de manger mon petit pain au chocolat avec un actimel et, c'est là que le texte prend son sens, parce qu'en fait tout ce qui a été écrit avant ce point là . n'est pas intéressant, ça non plus d'ailleurs. :haha: 

Bref venons en au fait, il se passe quoi avec le temple de baltha? hier le marchand marchait, mais hier j'avais pas de karma... et aujourd'hui j'ai fais a peu pret 5 run, et le vendeur toujours buggé, ça arrive souvent? ::|:

----------


## Korbeil

Le recensement les gars ! (c'est pour quand les impôts ?  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Guitou

Comme ça en passant, ça serait possible de passer ce thread en sticky :
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/76...jaunes-canaris
Et vu qu'on en a déjà beaucoup virer celui du canard café ?

----------


## Tynril

Le sujet du recensement est quelque chose que j'avais évoqué avec Kayato pour mettre à plat le roster de guilde et éviter qu'on tape trop souvent la barre des 500.

Voilà ce que j'en disais:



> On crée un petit formulaire Google Docs (où les données en backend sont privées, pour une meilleure confidentialité (des emails)), et on invite les canards à enregistrer leurs informations (nom de compte IG, compte forum, email, souhait de recevoir des mails ou pas) via un topic sur le forum.En parallèle, une fois par semaine, on note le status en jeu ("Lieu inconnu" ou non) pour tous nos canardsAu bout d'un moment (genre 1 mois), on passe à la retraite tous les canards qui ne se sont pas recensés et qui ont été en "Lieu inconnu" en permanence pendant la période de recensement.Pour les canards qui ne sont pas en "Lieu inconnu" mais qui ne se sont pas recensés, on fait une relance par courrier IG.Au terme de l'opération, on a notre liste de membres à jour et plus facile à maintenir.


La liste elle même sera probablement privée si elle contient des adresses mails, car personne ne veut se faire spammer. On peut maintenir une seconde liste publique sans les adresses mails, par contre, pour les canards qui souhaiteraient faire des trucs avec.

Je pensais demander (optionnellement) le mail, de façon à ce que l'on puisse éventuellement mettre en place dans un futur incertain un système de newsletters, pour les communications importantes qui touchent tout le monde (changement d'emblème, bien que j'espère qu'on ne réouvrira jamais ce tombeau maudit, ou gros event global), voir pour mettre en place une sorte de Gazette des Canards à un moment ou un autre.

Qu'est-ce que vous en pensez ?

----------


## Guitou

Qu'un recensement ça ferait pas de mal. Et que quitte à créer une liste de canard ça serait pratique d'y voir figurer les pseudos CPC/mumble/GW2, voire les noms des persos, bref exactement ce qui se discutait quelques messages plus haut.

Pour le mail par contre je suis moins chaud. Pour tenir les canards au courant le forum suffit.

----------


## Thorkel

J'en pense que dans l'idée c'est bien, dans les faits, vas trouver quelqu'un qui veut s'en occuper! :;):  Rajoute à cela le fait que tout le monde ne sera pas d'accord pour mettre son adresse mail, même pour recevoir une newsletter ou un rappel d'event.

Perso, je "serais" OK pour gérer ça si on en arrive là mais j'en doute. Je rappelle que mon but premier du recensement est simplement d'avoir un listing permettant de savoir qui est qui (et pas forcément dans un but de gestion de guilde, mais pourquoi pas).

----------


## Guitou

Tu fais partie d'une guilde, la moindre des choses c'est d'être identifiable par tes collègues.
Ce qu'on imaginait à la base c'était juste une liste sur la base du volontariat pour que ceux qui le désirent soit plus facilement identifiable. Si en plus on peut s'en servir pour recenser les canards actifs des autres alors qu'on flirte souvent avec la limite des 500, c'est tout bénéf.

----------


## Thorkel

> Tu fais partie d'une guilde, la moindre des choses c'est d'être identifiable par tes collègues.


C'est à moi que tu dis ça? tu veux te battre? pourquoi ai je lancé l'idée à ton avis??  ::P: 

(ça va je plaisante hein)

----------


## olih

Qu'il y ait une liste pseudo cpc/pseudo ingame/pseudo mumble, aucun soucis pour moi (de toute manière, c'est le même  ::trollface:: ) : on reste dans un cadre virtuel.
D'ailleurs, ça n'avait pas été fait au début ?
Par contre une adresse email c'est NON : on rentre dans le cadre privé et réel (déclaration cnil/fishing ou que sais je si récupération de la liste/etc).

----------


## Lee Tchii

Olih, olih, tu fais comme moi, tu crées un email juste pour l’occasion !
Personne ne demande votre email perso avec votre vrai nom et vrai prénom dedans ...

----------


## Guitou

Bon Thorkelle il t'arrives quoi gamine ? T'as tes choses ?

En fait je précise ça parce qu'on passerait d'une liste basée sur le volontariat à un recensement plus officiel/obligatoire. C'est plus pour couper court à toute objection.
Mais quand même, c'est quand tu veux, où tu veux, j't'attends à la sortie du forum 'tite bite.  ::P: 

[EDIT] @Lee Tchii : Créer une adresse mail anonyme pour l'occasion ? Le genre d'adresse mail qui te sert de poubelle et que tu ne vas jamais vérifier ?
Du coup on perd tout l'intérêt de ce que Tynril propose, donc autant le zapper.

----------


## olih

> Olih, olih, tu fais comme moi, tu crées un email juste pour l’occasion !
> Personne ne demande votre email perso avec votre vrai nom et vrai prénom dedans ...


Et tu les regardes souvent tes mails poubelles ?  :tired: .

----------


## Lee Tchii

J'ai désormais 13 adresses mail, et oui, je les consulte tous  ::trollface:: 
C'est le double chromosome X qui rend multitâche ...

----------


## Thorkel

> Bon Thorkelle il t'arrives quoi gamine ? T'as tes choses ?
> 
> En fait je précise ça parce qu'on passerait d'une liste basée sur le volontariat à un recensement plus officiel/obligatoire. C'est plus pour couper court à toute objection.
> Mais quand même, c'est quand tu veux, où tu veux, j't'attends à la sortie du forum 'tite bite.


Nan c'est la semaine prochaine!
Boulette va.

Ptite bite, et alors, t'es jalouse?  ::P: 

Mon ours va te faire ta fête avant même que ma première flèche te transperce le pois chiche.

----------


## Kayato

> J'ai désormais 13 adresses mail, et oui, je les consulte tous 
> C'est le double chromosome X qui rend multitâche ...


Moi j'ai fait 1 seule adresse avec des règles et des répertoires. Une autre façon de penser  :^_^:

----------


## Guitou

> Mon ours va te faire ta fête avant même que ma première flèche te transperce le pois chiche.


Madame se cache derrière son nounours ? Mouah ah ah.  ::P: 

(bon stop flood là quand même un peu)  ::(:

----------


## Thorkel

Stoi madame.

Pas besoin de me cacher. Juste qu'il suffit amplement à te mettre hors d'état de nuire, j'ai pas besoin de me déplacer inutilement.

Lee Tchii, seulement 13?  :^_^:

----------


## olih

> Stoi madame.
> 
> Pas besoin de me cacher. Juste qu'il suffit amplement à te mettre hors d'état de nuire, j'ai pas besoin de me déplacer inutilement.
> 
> Lee Tchii, seulement 13?


Plus ça porte malheur.

----------


## Thorkel

C'est faux, certains sont nés le 13! oui môssieur.

----------


## Vaaahn

Je comprends mieux  :tired:  :42:

----------


## Thorkel

> Je comprends mieux  :42:


C'est petit !  ::):

----------


## Vaaahn

> c'est petit !


CTA  ::lol::

----------


## Guitou

> Je comprends mieux  :42:


T'es né un 42 ?  ::o:

----------


## mikelion

Faisons nous recenser, évitons une civil war !

----------


## Thorkel

> CTA


A???

----------


## Zepolak

Attention les gars, on stop le flood s'il vous plaît. C'est le topic d'entrée et de référence pour les autres, utilisé pour les annonces, donc merci.




> Tu fais partie d'une guilde, la moindre des choses c'est d'être identifiable par tes collègues.
> Ce qu'on imaginait à la base c'était juste une liste sur la base du volontariat pour que ceux qui le désirent soit plus facilement identifiable. Si en plus on peut s'en servir pour recenser les canards actifs des autres alors qu'on flirte souvent avec la limite des 500, c'est tout bénéf.


Attention à ce genre de phrase. CPC, c'est la communauté du forum (et du mumble) avant d'être une guilde.

Donc attention à ne pas utiliser la justification "guilde" pour tout et n'importe quoi.

La seule chose qui nous lie, c'est le forum & l'ambiance  ::): 

(Si vous voulez pas donner votre mail, vous le donnez pas. Si l'idée du recensement vous gêne, bah vous l'exprimez ici. Les animateurs sont à votre service manière et pas l'inverse.)

----------


## Guitou

Oui je suis d'accord, c'est pour ça par exemple que je dis que fournir le mail est inutile, on a le forum pour communiquer et les messages privés.
D'ailleurs avoir une liste des canards de la guilde avec les pseudos du forum ça permet d'envoyer des messages groupés à tout le monde facilement.

----------


## Zepolak

> D'ailleurs avoir une liste des canards de la guilde avec les pseudos du forum ça permet d'envoyer des messages groupés à tout le monde facilement.


Tu es limité à 5 destinataires.

.

Oui, voilà, tout doux, c'est bon, c'est fini.

----------


## Aldrasha

> Les animateurs sont à votre service manière et pas l'inverse.


Need une tasse de café avec des cookies, tu seras mignon.   ::P:

----------


## Vaaahn

> A???


Comme Ton Asura  ::ninja::

----------


## atavus

> Moi j'ai fait 1 seule adresse avec des règles et des répertoires. Une autre façon de penser


La bonne. :B): 





 ::ninja::

----------


## Zepolak

> Need une tasse de café avec des cookies, tu seras mignon.


Sauf les Bretons. On sert pas les Bretons. Ni les Corses. Et les Berrichons peuvent aller crever aussi.

Sinon, vu que je me sens coupable de flooder, voilà une information de merde qui fait chier : apparemment, le fait que le nombre de place en RvR est plus faible qu'avant la maj de Février n'est pas un bug, mais une feature. Le chiffre de 70-80 circule bien. Ce serait intentionnel.........

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Sauf les Bretons. On sert pas les Bretons. Ni les Corses. Et les Berrichons peuvent aller crever aussi.
> 
> Sinon, vu que je me sens coupable de flooder, voilà une information de merde qui fait chier : apparemment, le fait que le nombre de place en RvR est plus faible qu'avant la maj de Février n'est pas un bug, mais une feature. Le chiffre de 70-80 circule bien. Ce serait intentionnel.........


Ah bah c'est sur avec 2 fois moins de joueurs in game... y'a moins de problèmes de culling. Bon je pense que l'info est à prendre avec des pincettes, mais si c'est vraiment le cas ils vont se faire des ennemis et perdre un paquet de joueurs.

----------


## Guitou

C'est chaud. J'a du mal à voir comment couvrir la carte à 70.

----------


## Vaaahn

> Sinon, vu que je me sens coupable de flooder, voilà une information de merde qui fait chier : apparemment, le fait que le nombre de place en RvR est plus faible qu'avant la maj de Février n'est pas un bug, mais une feature. Le chiffre de 70-80 circule bien. Ce serait intentionnel.........


Some men just wanna watch the WorldvsWorldvsWorld burn  ::ninja:: 




> Bon je pense que l'info est à prendre avec des pincettes...


Tiens, je te laisse faire ton choix  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Tiens, je te laisse faire ton choix


Vu la puissance de Drama de cette info, je pense qu'il faudrait plus ce genre de pince pour éviter de se bruler avec

----------


## Yeuss

Pour la liste de joueur, on peux faire comme tout le monde fait sur le forum CPC: on utilise la balise CODE du forum. Quelqu'un créé un sujet, et tout le monde se rajoute tranquillement en utilisant la fonction répondre avec citation. Le sujet sera ainsi autonome.

Exemple (présentation pompée vite fait sur le sujet de Path of Exile):


```
|    CanardPC           |         GW2           |       Perso principal     |

|-----------------------|-----------------------|---------------------------|

|    Yeuss              | Yeuss.mon numéro truc | Tawar Tagueul             |

|    Truc               | son identifiant ami   | son perso                 |

|-----------------------|-----------------------||---------------------------|
```

----------


## Guitou

Avec les outils qu'on a aujourd'hui ça serait plus propre et plus pratique de passer par un outil comme google doc. Et perso j'ajouterai le pseudo mumble.
Ensuit on met le lien dans les pages jaunes ou les liens utiles et hop.

Je créerai bien un fichier tableur dans gdrive mais c'est bloqué au taff.

----------


## Thorkel

Le fichier google doc n'est pas lié au mail de celui qui le crée? je demande ça parce que si c'est pas le cas, je le fais de suite. Si c'est lié, c'est plus embêtant.

----------


## Guitou

Si tu es connecté ce sera lié, oui.
Si tu ne l'es pas, faut tester.

----------


## Thorkel

Si tu ne l'es pas, il te demande de te connecter. C'est bien ça le souci, le jour ou pour une raison ou pour une autre le compte n'est plus accessible et qu'il y a un souci, tout fout lcamp!

Donc pour le moment je vais créer un post pages blanches et le mettre à jour régulièrement. Ca sera déjà ça.

----------


## Ballzy

Ils ont parlé de la vue à la première personne depuis la release ?

Je ne joue pas au jeu uniquement à cause de ça, j'adore contempler les décors quand je joue à un mmo, et là c'est juste impossible ou très mal fait (se coucher et trouver un bon spot).

----------


## Thorkel

Non ils n'en ont pas parlé. Ce n'est pas le genre de la maison, si?

(Quand même, c'est pas gênant à ce point de voir le perso  :^_^:  )

----------


## Ballzy

Si c'est très génant, j'ai joué à tous les mmos que j'ai fais en FPV quand j'étais en ville ou quand j'avais clean une zone pour la voir avec les yeux de mes persos pour en imprimer un souvenir  ::): 

Je trouve que c'est un énorme défaut, ça fout en l'air toute l'immersion que l'on pourrait avoir, et c'est bien dommage ...

----------


## Thorkel

Topic de recensement ouvert

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/76...pages-blanches

----------


## Shei

Messieurs et mesdames, face à la domination française sur le monde, notamment la domination palmipède, Amazone se décide à nous copier outrageusement et voler notre nom que nous, pauvre fou, n'avions pas déposé !
Amazon Coin

----------


## Guitou

On n'est pas les Amazing Coinz nous ?

----------


## Shei

Ils ont changé les mots pour pas que la référence soit limpide, mais ça reste une vielle copie tout de même !

----------


## Maximelene

On parlait y'a quelques jours des drops de Précurseurs avec, de mémoire, Maderone et Tatsu.

Petite anecdote marrante : un mec sur Reddit a looté un précurseur... en WvW, sur un garde.

----------


## Maderone

Hahaha, ça c'est fun !
Donc d'accord, c'est lootable !

----------


## Odrhann

Et pour des siècles et des siècles, ça n'arrivera plus.

:droprateinside:

----------


## Thorkel

Dites, juste au dessus du donjon Honneur des vagues, il y a un point de compétences. Comment on y va?^^

----------


## Maderone

Au fond de l'eau.

----------


## olih

Voila, il est plutôt en dessous  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Thorkel

Groumf, je suis allé voir pourtant....ptet pas assez profond xD

Merci bien!

----------


## Guitou

C'est trèèès profond, j'ai pas souvenir d'avoir plongé aussi profond ailleurs (même dans les marais).

----------


## Thorkel

J'irai voir ce soir.

Au passage, petite piqûre de rappel, le recensement c'est par ici:

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/76120-Guild-Wars-2-Les-pages-blanches-Recensement-%21%21%21/page1

 ::trollface::

----------


## Anita Spade

Je suis contre le recensement, je refuse que l'on contrôle mes activités et je tiens à conserver mon identité secrète.

----------


## Guitou

Tu vas passer au karscher. :/

----------


## Thorkel

Owi le karscher !

Bon, ça manque de répondant là! on se secoue les enfants!

----------


## Maximelene

> Je suis contre le recensement, je refuse que l'on contrôle mes activités et je tiens à conserver mon identité secrète.
> 
> http://www.marveldc-universe.com/upl...1298906209.jpg


Spoiler : 

Spoiler Alert! 


sur cette image, tu es donc celui qui va mourir.

  ::trollface::

----------


## Anita Spade

> Spoiler : 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> sur cette image, tu es donc celui qui va mourir.




Spoiler Alert! 


 Héroïque jusqu'au bout, mais d'abord je me rendrais au autorités et j'irais me faire recenser.

----------


## Vaaahn

> Spoiler : 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> sur cette image, tu es donc celui qui va mourir.


Quoi? Il est 

Spoiler Alert! 


....

----------


## Arkane Derian

*Je rappelle à ceux qui ont un mot de passe pour leur compte GW 2 qui date d'avant le 12 septembre que c'est à partir de demain que vous ne pourrez plus vous connecter tant que vous ne l'aurez pas changé*.

----------


## Zepolak

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/76...le-h%C3%A9ros-!

Je pense que faut pas hésiter à s'inscrire si vous voulez encourager l'animation dans la guilde (et probablement passer un bon moment en plus !  :^_^: )

----------


## olih

> http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/76...le-h%C3%A9ros-!
> 
> Je pense que faut pas hésiter à s'inscrire si vous voulez encourager l'animation dans la guilde (et probablement passer un bon moment en plus ! )


 J'avoue que j'ai du mal à voir où il veut en venir  :tired: .
Je vais attendre un peu plus de détail avant de me lancer.

----------


## GudulePremier

Je pense que le mystère fais partis de "l'event" justement, donc il ne dois pas en révéler trop!
J'hésite encore ne sachant jamais quel soirs je suis dispo...mais en tout cas chapeau bas pour les animations en ce moment!

----------


## Zepolak

> J'avoue que j'ai du mal à voir où il veut en venir .
> Je vais attendre un peu plus de détail avant de me lancer.


Je ne sais pas ce que c'est non plus, mais je pense comme Gudule, je pense qu'il faut pas hésiter à donner sa chance au produit. En régle générale, on est très très, mais alors très loin de s'emmerder. 
Je suis pas un joueur PvE du tout, j'aime tatanner des mecs, et pourtant les events de Purecon, j'ai trouvé ça vraiment cool.
Là, c'est autre chose, je pense que ça vaut vraiment le coup d'essayer voir.

----------


## Korbeil

L'histoire dont vous êtes le héro, c'est un livre/aventure à la base, tu peut faire des choix dans le livre et tes choix influent sur l'environnement et toussa toussa, enfin si c'est comme le livre ça peut être top !  ::):

----------


## Lee Tchii

Je suis peut-être influencée parce que j'ai une idée du bidule, mais bon, un canard lance un event, ça me suffit pour y participer*.
* : hors personne à récupérer à la gare et championnat.

----------


## Vaaahn

> J'avoue que j'ai du mal à voir où il veut en venir .


Ça viendra, ça viendra!




> J'hésite encore ne sachant jamais quel soirs je suis dispo...mais en tout cas chapeau bas pour les animations en ce moment!


C'est à double tranchant. Si il y a trop de désertion à cause de gens trop présomptueux sur le dispo c'est l'évent qui risque d'être annulé. Mais si c'est juste un peu de motivation et d'organisation qui vous manque, vous n'êtes peut être pas seul (le pouvoir de la masse toussa) à hésiter.
A vous de voir, je ne peux savoir à votre place.




> L'histoire dont vous êtes le héro, c'est un livre/aventure à la base, tu peut faire des choix dans le livre et tes choix influent sur l'environnement et toussa toussa, enfin si c'est comme le livre ça peut être top !


Tous les events ne se baseront pas là dessus. Pour la plupart, l'Histoire servira surtout de background.
Je prends du plaisir à écrire, inventer (c'est une des raisons pourquoi je le fait de cette manière), et je sais que tout le monde ne sera pas fan de ce vernis (fond et forme), mais si 2 ou 3 au fond ont bien aimé, ça me fera ma seconde raison d'avoir eu raison de faire ainsi.

Après je dis ça, mais peut être que vos choix et actions seront plus important que vous ne le penserez ... à voir.

N'oubliez pas de me MP vos inscriptions dès que possible et suivez bien le topic!!!

----------


## Korbeil

> N'oubliez pas de me MP vos inscriptions dès que possible et suivez bien le topic!!!


JAMAIS !  ::ninja:: 
(non pour de vrai, je serrais jamais là tout les soirs avec EvE, donc bon :x)

----------


## Odrhann

Désertion > exécution  ::ninja::

----------


## Guitou

Oue ! La mort !

La mort par le tchi-tchiiii !

----------


## billybones

Y'a du mouvement, des annonces, sur les files d'attente et le nombre de joueurs sur les map 3w ?
Ca whine beaucoup sur le fofo officiel ? Suffisament pour faire bouger anet ?

----------


## olih

> Y'a du mouvement, des annonces, sur les files d'attente et le nombre de joueurs sur les map 3w ?
> Ca whine beaucoup sur le fofo officiel ? Suffisament pour faire bouger anet ?


 Ça whine en continue sur les forums officiels  :tired: .
Plaisir coupable : lire le forum off sur le McM. C'est affligeant.

----------


## Maderone

Une petite aide pour finir ces quotidiennes pourries : http://dulfy.net/2013/01/29/gw2-dail...vements-guide/

----------


## Yeuss

> ces quotidiennes pourries


Oh ça va en 20min c'est fait !

----------


## Zepolak

> Oh ça va en 20min c'est fait !


T'as pas idée à quelle point ça me fait chier de les faire... C'est 20min de trop. J'ai l'impression de "travailler". Je sais pas comment te décrire la chose. Mais je les faisais pas trop avant (seulement quand 80% avait été validé par mon activité normale) et je continue de pas trop les faire, sauf que maintenant, j'ai un vieux sentiment de "culpabilité"/connaissance du fait que je retarde l'optimisation de mon personnage RvR.

Bref...

----------


## Lee Tchii

Ça va changer, quand on aura plus d'objectif et la possibilité de n'en faire que 5 parmi une liste.
Moi je mets clairement plus de 20 minutes !
Les events ont le don de se barrer quand j'arrive sur une map ... et des fois, ils pop tous en même temps ...

----------


## Vaaahn

> Moi je mets clairement plus de 20 minutes !
> Les events ont le don de se barrer quand j'arrive sur une map ... et des fois, ils pop tous en même temps ...


Idem pour moi. Si en plus tu rajoutes que tu es sur un chan mumble avec d'autres gens qui font autres choses et qui te raconte encore autre chose, t'en voit pas le bout  ::P:

----------


## tibere

La palme c'est quand il faut jouer l’infirmière de service   ::zzz::  et/ou la variété quand t'es à orr...... Oublions bien sure la consultation couronne de césar...

Ce que j'ai trouvé de mieux (et de moins onéreux !) pour gérer en le plus-assez-vite-possible la quotidienne, c'est changer de perso ....
y'en a un en poste ciudad, et un autre pas loin d'un carnage pnj réputé ...  :tired:

----------


## Guitou

> T'as pas idée à quelle point ça me fait chier de les faire... C'est 20min de trop. J'ai l'impression de "travailler". Je sais pas comment te décrire la chose. Mais je les faisais pas trop avant (seulement quand 80% avait été validé par mon activité normale) et je continue de pas trop les faire, sauf que maintenant, j'ai un vieux sentiment de "culpabilité"/connaissance du fait que je retarde l'optimisation de mon personnage RvR.
> 
> Bref...


Ben pareil.
Si tu n'as pas de perso à faire leveler t'es obligé de balader ton lvl 80 sans réelle raison.
En ce moment je fais un peu de PvP et les succès n'ont rien à voir, tu les faits naturellement sans vraiment y faire gaffe (à part le mensuel avec les participations aux tournois).

----------


## Vaaahn

Ah et je rajoute aussi que j'essaye un maximum de le faire avec les rerolls pour le presque level qu'on gagne (quoique maintenant que mon gardien est 72, c'est plus super rentable...).

----------


## Guitou

Le presque level ? Quand je réussis le quotidien il me semble pas gagner plus de 10% de mon level.  ::huh:: 
Même avec mon lvl 20-30.

----------


## Kayato

J'ai l'impression de gagner moins avec les succès depuis les lauriers. Mais sinon j'ai monté 1 reroll jusqu'au level 50 quasiment uniquement à base de succès quotidien.

----------


## Zepolak

Avant, tu gagnais de l'xp à chaque palier de sous-succès quotidiens. Genre tu gagnais de l'xp pour 1 event, puis pour 3 puis enfin pour 5. Maintenant, tu gagnes de l'xp uniquement sur le 5.
Pareils pour tous les autres, y avait 3 paliers de récoltes, de victimes, etc...
Donc 4*3 = 12 là où t'en en 5 en tout maintenant. Je ne sais pas si les valeurs sont restées les mêmes ceci dit, mais j'ai l'impression que oui.
Yay.

----------


## Kayato

Merci, c'est donc ça  ::(: 

De toute façon me reste que 2 classes et j'en aurai fini des reroll.

----------


## dragou

> Avant, tu gagnais de l'xp à chaque palier de sous-succès quotidiens. Genre tu gagnais de l'xp pour 1 event, puis pour 3 puis enfin pour 5. Maintenant, tu gagnes de l'xp uniquement sur le 5.
> Pareils pour tous les autres, y avait 3 paliers de récoltes, de victimes, etc...
> Donc 4*3 = 12 là où t'en en 5 en tout maintenant. Je ne sais pas si les valeurs sont restées les mêmes ceci dit, mais j'ai l'impression que oui.
> Yay.


Les valeurs des palliers sont bien les même, c'est donc beaucoup moins rentable qu'auparavant.

J'ai pas exactement calculé, mais si tu fais ton quotidien en "rush", tu dois gagner 1/3 de niveau, comparé a 4/5 avant....
(ça dépend aussi des quotidiens, des quetes que tu fais etc mais bon...)

----------


## Yeuss

Hum je ferai un résumé de mes 20min de daily sur mon reroll après le taf, accessible à assez bas niveau.

Ah et:



> T'as pas idée à quelle point ça me fait chier de les faire... C'est 20min de trop. J'ai l'impression de "travailler". Je sais pas comment te décrire la chose. Mais je les faisais pas trop avant (seulement quand 80% avait été validé par mon activité normale) et je continue de pas trop les faire, sauf que maintenant, j'ai un vieux sentiment de "culpabilité"/connaissance du fait que je retarde l'optimisation de mon personnage RvR.
> Bref...


Bah ça c'est vraiment de la faute d'Anet. Franchement mettre les objets élevés si tard dans le jeu et surtout n'en mettre que dans les fractales à leur implantation, c'était débile. Je te comprends et moi aussi, je me sens obligé de faire mes quotidiennes depuis le patch. Ils auraient dû mettre des lauriers achetables avec les insignes JcJ/RvR.

----------


## Jingliat

> T'as pas idée à quelle point ça me fait chier de les faire... C'est 20min de trop. J'ai l'impression de "travailler". Je sais pas comment te décrire la chose. Mais je les faisais pas trop avant (seulement quand 80% avait été validé par mon activité normale) et je continue de pas trop les faire, sauf que maintenant, j'ai un vieux sentiment de "culpabilité"/connaissance du fait que je retarde l'optimisation de mon personnage RvR.
> 
> Bref...


Qu'est ce qui optimise ton perso en RvR avec les lauriers?

----------


## Zepolak

> Qu'est ce qui optimise ton perso en RvR avec les lauriers?


C'est la seule façon que je connaisse d'avoir des violets, sans passer plusieurs heures en fractales.

----------


## Jingliat

> C'est la seule façon que je connaisse d'avoir des violets, sans passer plusieurs heures en fractales.


en achetant des packs de classe?

----------


## Zepolak

> en achetant des packs de classe?


Est-ce que tu as vu qu'il y a une dizaine d'onglets chez l'acheteur de lauriers ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Jingliat

> Est-ce que tu as vu qu'il y a une dizaine d'onglets chez l'acheteur de lauriers ?


Ahhhhhh, je suis inutile hahaha, merci Zepo lol

----------


## Maderone

*applaudit*

----------


## Yeuss

Comme dit tout à l'heure, voici comment en 20min je valide la quête journalière le midi:
La Vallée de la reine (Queensdale), zone humaine 1-17

J'ai mis des n° pour décrire, mais à partir du n°3 y'a pas d'ordre chronologique !

1: Event des lapins (ramasser un lapin, l'apporter au pnj; pas souvent là cet event)
2: Escorter Barthol (pop près de la porte, reset 10min?) ou défendre le fort contre les vagues de centaures (si le téléport n'est pas dispo, l'event est en cours)
3: Apporter des œufs d'écailleux au pnj (on court, on ramasse ses 13oeufs, surtout on ne tue rien car ils ne donnent pas d’œufs
4: Troll Champion (généralement, c'est annoncé sur le canal monde; vous allez pouvoir rez des joueurs aussi  ::rolleyes:: ); il y a aussi dans le champ juste à côté un event de vague de bandits à repousser
5: Scierie: soit y'a la scierie à défendre d'une attaque de Skritt, soit y'a la championne guêpe légèrement à l'est (idéal pour monter ses rez), soit y'a une escorte dans la grotte au sud)
6: Moa perdus à ramener chez eux; il y a aussi une escorte de pnj, mais elle est vraiment très longue
7: point très important; y'a soit l'event de ramasser des pommes, ou mieux, l'event pour arrêter l'invasion d'araignées, qui est en 2 phases et donc valide 2 events
8: Tuer des harpies, ou tuer un gros élémentaire
9: Vagues de centaures à repousser (si le téléport n'est pas dispo, l'event est en cours)
10: Vague de centaures à repousser (si le téléport n'est pas dispo, l'event est en cours)

Perso, voici mon chemin: 1,2,3,7,8,5,6 tout en regardant si des téléports sont contestés et en lisant le canal monde pour les gros events.
Vous allez croiser pleins de monstres différents (des centaures, des écailleux, des guivres, des moa, des drakes, des chauve-souris, des élémentaires, des bandits, des skritt, des ettins, des guêpes...); on récupère des compos sur les centaures pour le craft (tissu, cuir), et niveau récolte c'est facile: cuivre, bois partout !
Pour les esquives, je choppe un archer centaure, et j'esquive ses flèches; pas trouvé mieux.

Attention, on se téléporte souvent, à haut niveau ça fait claquer des pièces d'argent, donc z'êtes prévenus !

----------


## Arkane Derian

Tiens, pour les amateurs de leveling opti, Anthony Ordon vient de révéler une petite astuce sur le forum officiel :




> Essayez d'obtenir les bonus d'XP sur les monstres. Si vous tuez un monstre qui n'a pas été tué depuis deux heures, ça vaut un bonus additionnel de 200% il me semble. Ce qui signifie que ces moas jaune (Ndt : il fait référence aux créatures non agressive et pas à la couleur des plumes du Moa) près de la soi-disante chaîne d'event rémunératrice (NdT : il fait référence à la Griffe de Jormag) valent dans les 500 Xp l'unité (sans compter le bonus d'Xp donné par la nourriture que vous devriez avoir toujours activé). Si je me souviens bien, il y en a une vingtaine qui traînent sur la glace.
> 
> Evidemment, maintenant j'ai éventé le truc. Mais il y a beaucoup de créatures jaunes qui ne sont jamais tuée. Allez toutes les massacrer.

----------


## olih

Ils appellent ça Grand Chasse en McM  ::ninja::

----------


## Zepolak

> Ils appellent ça Grand Chasse en McM


Ouais, et je déteste ça  :tired:

----------


## Say hello

Tu as un problème avec la noble tradition séculaire de la Grand Chasse ?  :tired:

----------


## atavus

Non, j'adore tirer la chasse. ::ninja::

----------


## olih

A propos de l'event Pve qui débute dimanche.
Vaaahn, t'as une heure de début ? parce que dans la soirée c'est vague  :tired: .

----------


## purEcontact

20h45, cf calendrier  :tired:

----------


## Maximelene

Y'a un calendrier ?  ::ninja::

----------


## olih

C'est moi où le calendrier a changé d'adresse  :tired: .
J'avais : qhrgaigu0hs9hpb3tmt2ecmrgc%40group.calendar.google  .com (sans l'info : ce que j'avais)
Et maintenant : b5jcdrbu6ns7hc4f77hau00a1c%40group.calendar.google  .com (avec l'info : en récupérant la "nouvelle" adresse du calendrier)

Something is not right  :tired: .

----------


## Deusmars

Non c'est pas toi, chez moi non plus l'événement n'est pas apparu dans mon calendrier.

----------


## purEcontact

L'ancien calendrier n'est plus (là, j'avoue que c'est moi qui ai merdé).

Skiant m'ayant envoyé lundi le message suivant : 



> Salut Pure,
> 
> Je supprimerai le calendrier Insert Coinz mercredi (06/02/2013) dans la soirée.
> A ta charge de trouver entre-temps un moyen de rapatrier les infos et remettre en place un système similaire (ou pas).
> 
> Bon vent.


J'ai récupéré les infos de l'ancien calendrier et j'ai refresh les liens dans le topac consacré.
Du coup, le calendrier à suivre se nomme sobrement "Insert Coinz".

----------


## olih

Tsss  :tired: .
DRAMA !
Bon du coup, c'est bon à savoir. Je ne suis pas complètement fou.

----------


## Vaaahn

En effet, je l'avais pas encore précisé, j'en avait juste parlé avec Pure.
Tous les évènements commenceront à 20h45 et dureront jusquà 22-23h suivant l'évent. Vous serez tenu de l'horaire précis au courant avec l'annonce de l'évent dès la fin de l'évent précédent.

----------


## olih

> En effet, je l'avais pas encore précisé, j'en avait juste parlé avec Pure.
> Tous les évènements commenceront à 20h45 et dureront jusquà 22-23h suivant l'évent. Vous serez tenu de l'horaire précis au courant avec l'annonce de l'évent dès la fin de l'évent précédent.


Je suppose que tu anticipes la façon de gérer les horaires des canards ?
Tu dis 20h45, ça implique de commencer à 21h15 facile  ::trollface::

----------


## Vaaahn

Le problème là dedans, c'est qu'il y aura des canards qui envisageront leur soirée suivant la date de fin de l'event.
Je dirais bien que par respect ceux-là, ce serait mieux d'être présent à l'heure indiquée.
Alors oui, il y aura des retardataires, je me fais pas d'illusions, mais à partir de l'heure du début de l'évent, celui-ci partira, et *je ne rebooterais pas l'évent pour eux, quels qu'ils soient*. Je les intégrerais à l'évent *si je peux*, suivant la nature de l'évent, mais je serais seul juge pour savoir si oui ou si non.
Et prendre aussi en compte que j'ai un nombre minimum de participant par évent pour le faire tourner. Si jamais on est pas assez à l'heure précisé, l'évent sera annulé (pour les mêmes raisons cité au début de ma diatribe.

----------


## atavus

Est-ce déjà passé ?
https://www.guildwars2.com/fr/the-ga...february-2013/

----------


## Maderone

Oui.

----------


## Tynril

What ? Non, c'est le 26 février.

----------


## Gordor

je pense qu'il parlait de la news, et pas de l'update  ::):

----------


## Charmide

Dernier rappel !

Gros raid W3 CPC ce soir, 21h, sur la map Elona. Rendez-vous sur Mumble ! 
C'est labelé "serious", mais que ça ne vous empêche pas de venir si vous débutez et que vous souhaitez découvrir le mode de jeu. 
Prévoyez 45m de queue pour être tranquille, mais il devrait en avoir bien moins.

----------


## Myron

Haha cette rage sur les videos pendant la soirée puzzle. ^^

----------


## Fredk

Ma contribution pour le quotidien (chiant à force de répétition)

*Collines de Kessex*


1. Point rez - il y a en permanence 8-9 corps de pêcheurs sur la surface du village.  Parfois un événement sur place (défendre la place)
2. Empêcher la réparation du pont.  5-6 vétérans durant la mission qui se répète très régulièrement.  Les gardes sont à relever très souvent.  C'est le bon plan pour le quoitidien ce spot. (il y a souvent un événement dans la flotte juste à côté et puis on enchaine directement sur le zone 3.  Au final 3-4 événements vite fait, 60+ kills, 8 vétérans, du rez)
3. Enchainement très régulier de 2-3 événements (dont 1 avec 3 vétérans)
4. Des événements très réguliers également.

Je le préfère nettement à la Vallée de la Reine voisine. Puis juste histoire de changer un peu parfois...  ::zzz::

----------


## Myron

Perso j'ai jamais de bol dans cette zone. C'est toujours mort et rempli de séraphin bien vivants.

----------


## olih

Bon, puisqu'on ne peut pas en parler sur le topic des event pve, ni sur celui spécifique à l'event même  :tired: 
Alors c'est quand la suite Vaaahn ?

----------


## Maderone

> Bon, puisqu'on ne peut pas en parler sur le topic des event pve, ni sur celui spécifique à l'event même 
> Alors c'est quand la suite Vaaahn ?


Eh bah finalement y'en a pas xD

----------


## olih

> Eh bah finalement y'en a pas xD


 T'es pas Vaaahn toi  :tired: .
Ou alors il a mal tourné.

REPONDEZ MAINTENANT !

----------


## Maderone

Oui bah je viens de le whisper. Comme l'animateur d'event raté qu'il est, il a pas fini ce qu'il avait prévu, donc il le fait pas !

----------


## olih

Mais il le fait pas aujourd'hui (ce qui était à moitié prévu) ou c'est arrêt définitif ? 

Spoiler Alert! 


Dans ce cas je sors la barre de fer

 :tired:

----------


## Charmide

Il a quitté la guilde.  ::trollface::

----------


## Odrhann

Owi, les dents de Vaaahn partout par terre.

----------


## Korbeil

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Dans ce cas je sors la barre de fer

----------


## Myron

Réponse annonce de l’event (vu que c'est trop cool de pas répondre au gens sur le même sujet ): 

Dommage je ne pourrais pas être présent ce soir. Amusez vous bien les coins et *n'oubliez pas la vidéo* ^^

----------


## purEcontact

C'est la faute de vaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahn  ::ninja:: .

----------


## atavus

> C'est la faute de vaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahn .


On le lynche alors ? Petite stratégie à suivre dans l'ordre :
 - on lui supprime son statut de la guilde.
 - on le reporte tous pour des actions bannissables.
 - on le ban de CPC.
 - on le ban de mumble.

Ça doit suffire.  ::ninja::

----------


## Vaaahn

> On le lynche alors ? Petite stratégie à suivre dans l'ordre :
>  - on lui supprime son statut de la guilde.
>  - on le reporte tous pour des actions bannissables.
>  - on le ban de CPC.
>  - on le ban de mumble.
> 
> Ça doit suffire.


Je vous pourrirais sur le forum  ::ninja::

----------


## atavus

> Je vous pourrirais sur le forum


Ça doit aussi pouvoir s'arranger. ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

Si tu te fait "ban de CPC", c'est du forum, pas du magazine, noob  ::ninja::

----------


## Vaaahn

> Si tu te fait "ban de CPC", c'est du forum, pas du magazine, noob


Pour moi il parlait de la guilde IG, noob  ::ninja:: 
Sinon tu devrais faire gaffe Maxi, tu te traînes une sale réputation sur la shoutbox GC ...  ::ninja::

----------


## Korbeil

> Sinon tu devrais faire gaffe Maxi, tu te traînes une sale réputation sur la shoutbox GC ...


ça c'est du summon de qualité  :;):   ::P:

----------


## Aldrasha

> Sinon tu devrais faire gaffe Maxi, tu te traînes une sale réputation sur la shoutbox GC ...


Tu déconnes où quoi ? il a plus d'ouvertures sur la sb qu'au salon "portes & fenêtres" (n'y allez pas, c'est surfait)

----------


## Tygra

Mais au final, elle a quel âge ?

----------


## Zepolak

Pourquoi est-ce que vous le faites passer pour une blonde mignonne de 20 ans ? Vous ne trouvez pas qu'il a déjà assez de thunes en jeu comme ça ?

----------


## atavus

> Pourquoi est-ce que vous le faites passer pour une blonde mignonne de 20 ans ? Vous ne trouvez pas qu'il a déjà assez de thunes en jeu comme ça ?


Tu parles de qui là ?

----------


## Aldrasha

Même ici Maxi fait rêver tout les garçons ;p

----------


## Maximelene

> Pour moi il parlait de la guilde IG, noob


Dans ce cas il n'aurait pas dit "on lui supprime son statut de la guilde", noob  ::ninja:: 




> Sinon tu devrais faire gaffe Maxi, tu te traînes une sale réputation sur la shoutbox GC ...


Je trouve pas où  ::'(: 

EDIT : ok, trouvé.




> Pourquoi est-ce que vous le faites passer pour une blonde mignonne de 20 ans ? Vous ne trouvez pas qu'il a déjà assez de thunes en jeu comme ça ?


Hey, je suis pauvre en jeu moi  ::o:

----------


## Zepolak

> Tu parles de qui là ?


As-tu ta réponse ?

(Ça floode grave sur la Shoutbox de Grand Cross en fait)

----------


## Vaaahn

> Dans ce cas il n'aurait pas dit "on lui supprime son statut de la guilde", noob


Je pensais qu'il parlait de mon titre de maître nageur (dans le genre je retire les boutons de ses fringues un à un :laguerredesboutons: ).




> (Ça floode grave sur la Shoutbox de Grand Cross en fait)


La Shoutbox GC quoi  :;):

----------


## Lee Tchii

Je contribue à faire passer Maxi pour une jeune femme et je n'ai pas honte !
Maxi s'en fout de l'argent sur GW2 ! Il le dépense pour ses amis (et donc pour moi  ::o: ), pour les quizzs, pour les events.
L'aider, c'est faire preuve de solidarité envers la guilde !

----------


## Vaaahn

> Maxi s'en fout de l'argent sur GW2 ! Il le dépense [...] pour les events.


Ça tombe bien, j'ai besoin de sous pour ce soir  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

> Ça tombe bien, j'ai besoin de sous pour ce soir


Si c'était vrai, j'aurais contribué  ::ninja::

----------


## Vaaahn

Un petit lien vers un topic Grand Cross accessible à tous (nécessite juste un compte dessus) : les buffs bénédictions.




> Ils vous apporteront à eux tous : +6 Robu +6 Puissance +6 Vita +6 Préci
> Cela peut paraître peu comme ça mais pensez à la différence Gold/Exo ou même aux stats que vous apportent les infusions, vous comprendrez que ce n'est pas négligeable.

----------


## Maderone

6 ce n'est pas négligeable... ?
Faut m'expliquer là.

----------


## Zepolak

Bah c'est un +24 gratuit. Supplémentaire et inaccessible par aucun autre moyen. Bref, c'est un peu le graal pour n'importe quel optimisateur.

 (Tu sais, la fois, épique, qui arrive une fois tous les 3 mois où tu restes  debout avec 15 points de vie, où tu rez 2 personnes et change le cours  d'une bataille).

----------


## Maderone

Vu comme ça... ^^

----------


## Lee Tchii

Attention, question con !
Je sais que GC est spécialisé RvR, mais ils ont vérifié que ces buffs marchaient en W3 ?

----------


## Zepolak

> Attention, question con !
> Je sais que GC est spécialisé RvR, mais ils ont vérifié que ces buffs marchaient en W3 ?


Vu que le monsieur évoque les machins d'écailleux qui marchent effectivement en RvR, je dirais que oui.

Après, à titre personnel, ça m'embête un peu, ça fait un truc de plus sur la todo list. J'avais eu la chance de tomber sur une fois où Tatsu faisait la quête des écailleux pour en chopper 250.

Faudrait limite qu'on se fasse une petite sortie pour que chacun puisse chopper ses 500 fioles (ça fait 80 heures, de quoi voir venir) des 5 machins (vita, robu, precision, force, écailleux).

----------


## Charmide

Ça marche en W3 ouep, ça fait un moment que je les utilise.
sans changer le cours de batailles, mais bon

----------


## Yeuss

C'est pour optimiser la file d'attente: tu vas faire tes buffs en pve avant de rentrer en RvR  ::P:

----------


## atavus

Enfin, j'ai mon amulette violette. ::lol:: 

(post inutile du jour.)

----------


## Maderone

Pour revenir au bonus +6, est-ce que ça vaut réellement le cout de perdre 4 places d'inventaires pour des buffs de +6 qu'il faut penser à relancer toutes les 10 minutes ?

----------


## Vaaahn

Si tu veux opti ton build, si tu as déjà ton stuff bien réglé, ta bouffe, ton huile, c'est toujours un petit plus.
En 3W petit comité ou en sPvP ça fait pas la différence, mais ça ajoute un petit plus.
Oui après pour faire un puzzle jump ça sert à rien hein  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

> En 3W petit comité ou en sPvP ça fait pas la différence, mais ça ajoute un petit plus.


Ça ne marche pas en sPvP. Aucun consommable PvE n'y est utilisable.

----------


## Vaaahn

> Si tu veux opti ton build, si tu as déjà ton stuff bien réglé, ta bouffe, ton huile, c'est toujours un petit plus.
> En 3W petit comité ou en sPvP ça fait pas la différence, mais ça ajoute un petit plus.
> Oui après pour faire un puzzle jump ça sert à rien hein


Rooooh fixed.

----------


## Maximelene

Mieux que GW2Armor : la galerie d'armures de Argos Soft !

----------


## OlG-fr

> Mieux que GW2Armor : la galerie d'armures de Argos Soft !


Excellent!

----------


## atavus

> Mieux que GW2Armor : la galerie d'armures de Argos Soft !


Merci je sais les skins que je veux maintenant.

----------


## tibere

::wub::

----------


## Zepolak

Ceci s'adresse à une faible minorité, mais le fait que je suis modo & membre de la guilde faisait que la modération de la section était plutôt dans mes mains et, vous le savez ptêtre, je suis particulièrement peu motivé par le fait de mettre des sanctions ou autre. J'aime bien le dialogue.

Bref. On change. Les trolls, c'est pas bienvenu sur les forums CPC, et cette section est concernée autant que les topics de Dota ou de Crysis 2. 

Ceci pour dire que la sous-section revient à une modération normale, type CPC. (Les trolls, c'est sur jol).

----------


## Sunlight

Salut les canards !

Étant un gros joueurs de 3W (c'est à dire qu'il m'a fallu 15 jours pour me motiver à faire les 5 donjons de la mensuelle) je me retrouve face à 3 types d'amu élevée en laurier : avec slot d'infusion offensif/défensif/utilitaire.
Et me voila dans le doute, que prendre... 
J'ai vu les infusions assez violentes à base de +15%/+20% xp gold karma etc, je suppose que c'est de l'utilitaire... par contre j'en ai vu aussi avec +4 pauvres stats... c'est ça le défensif/offensif ?  ::O: 

J'ai loupé un passage avec des infusions correctes dans ces domaines ou alors le mieux c'est encore de prendre de l'utilitaire ?

----------


## Guitou

Tu as 4 types d'infusions : defensive, offensive, utility et omni (c'est les termes en VO).
Les 3 1eres ne peuvent aller que dans des slots du même nom et les omni dans n'importe quel slot.

- Les defensives et offensives ont des stats "très light". +4 dans une stat dans leur version simple (achetable avec des lauriers) que tu pourras améliorer (processus très cher en passant par la forge mystique) à +5 dans la même stat et 5 de résistance à l'agonie.
- Les omni se créent à la forge mystique* (pour très très cher) et auront le même genre de stat que la version améliorée des defensives/offensives (*à part une qui n'apporte que de la résistance à l'agonie et qui s'achète avec les tokens des fractales).
- Les utilitaires que tu achèteras forcément avec des lauriers et qui ne sont pas améliorables.

Donc non tu n'as rien loupé. Pour du RvR à toi de choisir entre un +4 dans une stat ou un +x% xp/gold/karma/mf.

La liste des infusions.

----------


## Zepolak

Je suis du genre à faire que du RvR, mais putain, quand même... +20% ou +5. +5 allo quoi. Ça fait quoi en terme de pourcentage par rapport à une valeur moyenne ? C'est comme les bouffes de quête là, sauf que les bouffes en question ne font que bouffer une place d'inventaire...

----------


## Guitou

Ben là quand tu auras des lauriers en trop dans moins de 2 mois (le temps d'en gagner 70 pour 2 anneaux) tu pourras y penser.

Sinon moi je vois que j'ai environ 2000 en puissance, donc +4 (le +5 va le payer, la recette pour gagner ce +1 c'est : 250 Passion Fruit, 100 Vial of Powerful Blood, 50 Philosopher's Stone, 20 Mystic Coin) ça fait 0.2%. Ca va je devrais pouvoir compenser en réhaussant mon skill d'autant.

----------


## Vaaahn

Si tu veux avoir un aperçu clair de toutes les infusions et de leur stats et des recettes pour les améliorer (comme dit Guitou, chèèèèèèr!), go wiki! (wiki anglais)
Et pour s'y retrouver dans ce marasme d'infos entre infuser une anneau/pièce de dos (pas encore possible pour les amulettes si j'ai bien compris) et ajouter une infusion dans le slot d'une de ces pièces (procédé totalement différents), combien ça coûte, les recettes et comment faire ... go ici! (Dulfy, donc en anglais)

----------


## Zepolak

Ouais, bah, choisir entre +20% Magic find et +0.2 Puissance, vla la problèmatique de merde pour un joueur PvP optimisateur.

Parce qu'au final, 20% de thunes en plus, ça fait quelques engins supérieurs à la place d'engins normaux. Tant pis. C'est trop ridicule le +4. Et le +1 supplémentaire, merci Guitou pour le détail, c'est... Waw...

----------


## Vaaahn

> Et le +1 supplémentaire, merci Guitou pour le détail, c'est... Waw...


C'est +1 sur la stat oui, mais ça ajoute aussi +5 en agonie, donc oui c'est plus pour les fou de fractales que pour les PvPboyz  ::ninja::

----------


## silence

Pour moi il n'y a pas photo, je joue déjà la moitié du temps sans bouffe alors une infusion ce serait 20% Mf. Mais sérieusement, 4 points de stat pour un mois de farm, ils prennent quoi chez Anet ? 

_"Non, non, notre jeu est un mmo sans farm, promis, juré, craché ..."_

----------


## atavus

> Ben là quand tu auras des lauriers en trop dans moins de 2 mois (le temps d'en gagner 70 pour 2 anneaux) tu pourras y penser.
> 
> Sinon moi je vois que j'ai environ 2000 en puissance, donc +4 (le +5 va le payer, la recette pour gagner ce +1 c'est : 250 Passion Fruit, 100 Vial of Powerful Blood, 50 Philosopher's Stone, 20 Mystic Coin) ça fait 0.2%. Ca va je devrais pouvoir compenser en réhaussant mon skill d'autant.


Le sang est le seul truc chère. Tout le reste se farm bien à coup de quotidienne.
Les 250 fruit de la passion ne dépassent pas le po.
Les slot offensif coutent beaucoup moins cher à faire que les slots défensifs et omni; parce que la tu tapes dans les 100 fleur de passiflore(50 pa/unité), les 250 carapace de Karka(50 pa/unité) et les 100 T6.

Y'a toujours pas de volontaires pour farmer l'île aux karka ?  ::ninja:: 




> Pour moi il n'y a pas photo, je joue déjà la moitié du temps sans bouffe alors une infusion ce serait 20% Mf. Mais sérieusement, 4 points de stat pour un mois de farm, ils prennent quoi chez Anet ? 
> 
> _"Non, non, notre jeu est un mmo sans farm, promis, juré, craché ..."_


Un mois de farm pour faire une bonne infusion pour fractale; je trouve çà correcte.

----------


## Zepolak

Je comprends pas non plus, en plus, c'est juste frustrant. 

Sur GW1, t'étais niveau max/équipement max gratuitement directement. Ici, t'as des micros +4, +5 qui se balladent partout pour très cher. C'est juste ultra frustrant et ça ne rajoute rien en terme de dégâts/efficacité pour ceux qui les ont farmé. C'est juste un exemple de mauvais design parce que même si la différence est infime, y a une différence entre être optimisé 'à fond' et ne pas l'être. Ça frustre.

Edit :



> Un mois de farm pour faire une bonne infusion pour fractale; je trouve çà correcte.


Oui, c'est là où les visions des choses des gens font vraiment la différence.
Pour moi, ta phrase m'évoque :  :Gerbe: 
Mais en fait, je comprends qu'on cherche pas tous la même chose, et que des gens _apprécient_ de farmer.

----------


## Mordenkainen

> Je comprends pas non plus, en plus, c'est juste frustrant. 
> 
> Sur GW1, t'étais niveau max/équipement max gratuitement directement. Ici, t'as des micros +4, +5 qui se balladent partout pour très cher. C'est juste ultra frustrant et ça ne rajoute rien en terme de dégâts/efficacité pour ceux qui les ont farmé. C'est juste un exemple de mauvais design parce que même si la différence est infime, y a une différence entre être optimisé 'à fond' et ne pas l'être. Ça frustre.


C'est de l'enculade de mouche pour donner du pseudo contenu aux joueurs hardcores. Tu peux tout à fait roxxer du slip en full orange, pas besoin de ces conneries d'objets roses.

----------


## atavus

> Je comprends pas non plus, en plus, c'est juste frustrant. 
> 
> Sur GW1, t'étais niveau max/équipement max gratuitement directement. Ici, t'as des micros +4, +5 qui se balladent partout pour très cher. C'est juste ultra frustrant et ça ne rajoute rien en terme de dégâts/efficacité pour ceux qui les ont farmé. C'est juste un exemple de mauvais design parce que même si la différence est infime, y a une différence entre être optimisé 'à fond' et ne pas l'être. Ça frustre.


3 fois frust..., tu veux qu'on en parle ?
Plus sérieusement, je ne trouve pas ce type de farm contraignant parce que les recettes sont clairs.
Après la récompense est clairement pinuts comparé au cout/temps, il devrait travaillé la dessus Anet.

----------


## billybones

c'est comme les légendaires, des mois de farm pour "peanut", juste une apparence d'arme.
le principe est le même, des mois de farm pour être à peine plus opti que le full exo.
le but affiché : une seule véritable différence entre le quidam et le PGM : le skill.

moi je trouve ça sain.

----------


## Meuh*

> Ouais, bah, choisir entre +20% Magic find et +0.2 Puissance, vla la problèmatique de merde pour un joueur PvP optimisateur.





> Magic find is an attribute that increases a player's chance to receive uncommon loot from dead foes.


Je m'étais toujours demandé ce que ça pouvais bien être...  ::unsure::

----------


## Zepolak

> 3 fois frust..., tu veux qu'on en parle ?


Vous (et Grand Cross) seriez pas là, ça fait longtemps que je serais plus sur ce jeu.

----------


## atavus

> Je m'étais toujours demandé ce que ça pouvais bien être...







> Vous (et Grand Cross) seriez pas là, ça fait longtemps que je serais plus sur ce jeu.


Détends-toi. :;): 




> Mais en fait, je comprends qu'on cherche pas tous la même chose, et que des gens _apprécient_ de farmer.


Pas vraiment; je ne suis pas addict RvR; tu peux décider d'aller tuer des mobs en boucle un jour, faire du RvR ou un donjons.
Mais rassemblez les compos ne me parait pas impossible.
T'es pas obliger de farmer la même chose tout le temps ou d'être mono-activité; voilà tout.

----------


## purEcontact

D'un coté, on a un boost personnel et de l'autre, on a un boost qui influe sur le rapport avec les autres joueurs.

/discuss.

----------


## Maderone

Qui influe sur le rapport avec les autres ? C'est à dire ?

----------


## Maximelene

Faites gaffe quand même, Guitou se trompe sur un point : il n'y a *aucun* rapport entre les infusions à 4 points de caractéristiques, ajoutées au dernier patch, et celles à 5 points, présentes depuis Novembre. Obtenir les +5 ne demande pas de posséder les +4.

Ces infusions, ne disposant pas de résistance à l'agonie, ont été ajoutées afin d'offrir aux joueurs utilisant une amulette élevée sans aller dans les Fractales quelque chose à placer offrant des caractéristiques. Les infusions +5, elles, donnent de la résistance à l'agonie, et c'est le fait qu'elles donnent des caractéristiques en plus de ça qui fait qu'elles coûtent horriblement cher.

Et si les caractéristiques sont ridiculement faibles, c'est aussi probablement volontaire : le but est de satisfaire les gens qui visent absolument l'optimisation au point près, quitte à farmer, sans trop pénaliser ceux qui ne veulent pas farmer. Il y a eu un certain nombre de demandes pour ce genre de choses sur le forum officiel. Au final, si vous ne voulez pas farmer, vous ne serez effectivement pas optimisé au point près, mais la différence est ridicule (maximum 20 points si vous utilisez de la résistanc eà l'agonie, 4 points si vous n'en utilisez pas, pas vraiment de quoi râler).

----------


## billybones

> D'un coté, on a un boost personnel et de l'autre, on a un boost qui influe sur le rapport avec les autres joueurs.
> 
> /discuss.


un boost personnel permettant d'obtenir du gold, permettant d'obtenir du stuff.
In fine, on revient à un avantage sur les autres.

/end discuss

----------


## purEcontact

> un boost personnel permettant d'obtenir du gold, permettant d'obtenir du stuff.
> In fine, on revient à un avantage sur les autres.


Non.
On obtient un stuff qui n'est pas meilleur -qui n'octroit aucun avantage- par rapport à celui que les autres peuvent obtenir si ils n'ont pas l'infusion.
On l'obtient peut être plus rapidement avec un boost en gold mais ça s'arrête là.

En revanche, un mec qui a une infusion +puissance, il frappera plus fort que toi, il aura donc un avantage sur toi.

----------


## billybones

> Non.
> On obtient un stuff qui n'est pas meilleur -qui n'octroit aucun avantage- par rapport à celui que les autres peuvent obtenir si ils n'ont pas l'infusion.
> On l'obtient peut être plus rapidement avec un boost en gold mais ça s'arrête là.
> 
> En revanche, un mec qui a une infusion +puissance, il frappera plus fort que toi, il aura donc un avantage sur toi.


on mesurera alors pendant combien de temps +gold offrira un avantage sur le bonus absolu +puissance, et on pondèrera sur l'avantage sur le temps de jeu total.

----------


## Guitou

Et il faudra prendre en compte sur le même laps de temps qu'avec son +4 le joueur aura fait plus de kill, donc aura looter plus donc compensera peut-être le +20% mf/gold de l'autre joueur. Et je parle pas des chateux de merde (oui je rage), qui loot de l'exo en veux-tu en voilà même sans mf, et qui donc fausse complètement tout ça.  ::P: 




> Faites gaffe quand même, Guitou se trompe sur un point : il n'y a *aucun* rapport entre les infusions à 4 points de caractéristiques, ajoutées au dernier patch, et celles à 5 points, présentes depuis Novembre. Obtenir les +5 ne demande pas de posséder les +4.


Ah tiens oui au temps pour moi.
Comme les infusions étaient sur la même page wiki avec une basic verion et une fine version je pensais que la 2e était l'upgrade de la 1ere. Et j'ai pas vérifié les recettes.
Du coup, on achète celle à +4 avec des lauriers et on craft celle à +5/+5 resist agonie à partir de rien (enfin 100 T6 et quelques autres composants).

----------


## Zepolak

> on mesurera alors pendant combien de temps +gold offrira un avantage sur le bonus absolu +puissance, et on pondèrera sur l'avantage sur le temps de jeu total.


Sachant en plus que le RvR a une notion de pay-to-win (ben ouais, 2 Omega, c'est mieux que 3 Alpha, mais ça coûte plus de 3 fois plus cher). Bref, à avoir plus de sous, on a plus de puissance de feu.

----------


## olih

En parlant de ça, va falloir que je vide mes coffres de mes golems (fin de quetes perso) et autres trucs rvr.
J'ai cru comprendre qu'il était possible de les filer à quelqu'un et que ce n'était pas/plus considéré comme un exploit.
Par contre, comme c'est lié au perso, ça demande du switch massif  :tired: .

Si un des anim RvR est intéressé...

----------


## Zepolak

Ouais je récupère vos plans d'engins de sièges. Et Caf aussi. Et certainement les autres joueurs réguliers de RvR aussi. Hésitez pas à le dire si vous voulez vous en débarrasser en chan de guilde un soir. Idéalement avant 21h, on se fera une joie de vous débarrasser, mine de rien, ça permet d'éviter de cramer des sous (je ne me rembourse plus à la banque, je sais pas si on a des sous dedans).

Et prenez le golem à la fin de la quête perso. C'est plus cher en thune que 2 balistes ou 2 chariots. Et on en fait usage !

----------


## olih

Okay.
Ça roule.
Le truc chiant c'est que c'est lié à l'âme et dispatché sur 4/5 persos.

----------


## Vaaahn

> le but affiché : une seule véritable différence entre le quidam et le *chinois* : le *farm*.
> 
> moi je trouve ça sain.


*Fixed*  ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

Bah en ce moment on a 20 po  ::o:  !
Si Caf prend pas 2 po tous les jours, on pourra peut être tenir plus de 10 jours  :^_^:

----------


## Maximelene

Perso j'ai filé tous mes plans à Vaaahn hier. Ça encombrait ma banque, et en 6 mois de jeu j'ai du en utiliser... bah aucun en fait, j'ai jamais posé d'engin de siège  ::o:

----------


## atavus

> Perso j'ai filé tous mes plans à Vaaahn hier. Ça encombrait ma banque, et en 6 mois de jeu j'ai du en utiliser... bah aucun en fait, j'ai jamais posé d'engin de siège


Pourquoi tu en achètes en fait ?

----------


## olih

Qui te dis qu'il les achète ?
- Finir la quête personnelle
- Faire les puzzle jump de rvr
- autres.

----------


## Zepolak

Ça se droppe "régulièrement" en RvR aussi.

----------


## atavus

> Qui te dis qu'il les achète ?
> - Finir la quête personnelle
> - Faire les puzzle jump de rvr
> - autres.


Autant pour moi, je savais pas.




> Ça se droppe "régulièrement" en RvR aussi.


Définis régulièrement, stp ?

----------


## Maximelene

Tu en as plusieurs à la fin de chaque puzzle jump, notamment.

----------


## Zepolak

C'est "régulièrement" qu'il faudra définir. 

Je sais pas, c'est un peu bizarre. J'ai l'impression d'en dropper au moins un ou deux quand on est en session "roaming sous-nombre" alors qu'en prime-time, tu peux toujours te brouter.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Je les file en général à Charmide ou Nalaaris  ::P: 
Et on les attrape en finissant les maps RvR ou en finissant les puzzle jump.

----------


## purEcontact

> C'est "régulièrement" qu'il faudra définir.


1 fois par mois, c'est régulier :>.
A chaque fin d'histoire personnelle, on peut récupérer un golem (d'ailleurs, je dois en avoir un en rab à refiler).

----------


## Maximelene

Puisque le sujet des objets élevés semble assez flou, je me suis décidé à m'attaquer à un guide les concernant, qui me trottait dans la tête depuis un petit moment. Je ne pensais pas le terminer aussi vite néanmoins  ::P: 

Bref :

*Guild Wars 2 : objets élevés et infusions*

Liste des objets élevés (anneaux, amulettes et pièces de dos), recettes pour les upgrade, et liste et recette des diverses infusions : il devrait tout y avoir pour vous y retrouver  :;): 

Les commentaires (et la publicité  ::ninja::  ) sont bien sûr les bienvenus !  :;):

----------


## Snydlock

> Qui te dis qu'il les achète ?
> - Finir la quête personnelle
> - Faire les puzzle jump de rvr
> - autres.


- explorer une zone RvR.

----------


## GudulePremier

Merci c'est très clair et permet de s'y retrouver rapidement!

----------


## Guitou

> Puisque le sujet des objets élevés semble assez flou, je me suis décidé à m'attaquer à un guide les concernant, qui me trottait dans la tête depuis un petit moment.


Tiens presque rien à voir.
Si on participe à une fractale lvl 20 en étant lvl 10, ça valide la daily 20+ avec une récompense 10+ et on peut refaire un lvl 10 pour obtenir une nouvelle fois la récompense 10+ ? Ou bien ça valide la daily 10+ et on attend le lendemain pour la suite ?

(oui c'est pas forcément super clair  ::P: )

----------


## Maximelene

Ça valide la daily 10+, avec un coffre 10+. Exactement comme si tu étais au palier 10, la difficulté en plus  :;):

----------


## Guitou

Bon faut que je monde 20 alors.

----------


## olih

Ça va chier ce soir !
But de la soirée, réduire les points de Maderone à néant !

----------


## Maderone

Je sais même pas en quoi consiste l'event  ::'(:

----------


## Aldrasha

C'est ca qui est bon !

----------


## olih

C'est confirmé, l'esprit de Vaaahn est encore plus tordu que celui de Purecontact  :tired: .

----------


## purEcontact

:Summoned:

Je pense que tu parles de son event de ce soir, ça consistait en quoi ?

----------


## olih

Je ne peux pas en parler, je suis encore sous le choc émotionnel.

----------


## Maderone

Des énigmes totalement incompréhensibles et introuvables. 
Moi et Lytchi on est arrivés premiers, parce qu'on a tout fait au pif  :^_^:

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Des énigmes totalement incompréhensibles et introuvables. 
> Moi et Lytchi on est arrivés premiers, parce qu'on a tout fait au pif


Ha !
Pas vrai !
La première vague, j'avais tout trouvé sauf le coup des points que j'ai confondu avec la lanterne, mais ça marchait quand même.
La seconde vague, on est pas arrivés premiers parce que je suis partie à l'est de la carte et pas à l'est du portail, puis à l'est de la boussole où yavait de la bière, et tu as sauvé l'honneur.
Enfin, la troisième vague, on a réussi un peu par hasard surtout avec le clipping, mais aussi parce que l'esprit Ponnys a gagné !
Vaaahn, j'adore tes énigmes ! Sauf quand il faut faire des personnages ...

----------


## purEcontact

:summonvaaahn:

Je veux un débrief sur ton topic !

----------


## Aldrasha

Perso j'ai failli rester à l'Arche du Lion tout le long.
Heureusement qu'à la fin il nous disait exactement où aller.

Note à moi même : ne JAMAIS laisser Vaaahn m'indiquer un itinéraire.   ::rolleyes::

----------


## Shala la

on gagne meme pas de points dans cette histoire! Pourtant après le grillage neuronale on mériterait d'en avoir des tonnes !

----------


## Myron

Hormis le coup des 2 points (qui étaient en fait deux cercles) et le coup de "notre Est" c'était encore relativement logique. Mais j'avoue que c'était cotton.
Mention spéciale au dragon de la fontaine de l'arche que j'avais jamais vu. ^^

C'était bien fun en tout cas.  ::):

----------


## olih

Ouais, l'Est façon Perceval, c'était vicieux.
Et les deux points suspendus aussi.


Spoiler Alert! 


Pour le dragon mécanique, ça encore pas trop de soucis.

----------


## atavus

Quelqu'un sait où trouver cette skin ?
http://argos-soft.net/GW2WeaponGalle...?item=Sword_32

Edit; c'est bon je sais

----------


## Zepolak

Putain mais l'Est personnel c'est encore le seul truc que j'ai trouvé bordayl, c'était pas vicieux ça !!

Je pense que Jübax/Yoo ont trouvé une musique qui s'applique bien à la situation :

----------


## Lee Tchii

Yavait une boussole sur la carte, donc c'était pas SI clair !  ::o: 
Mais vu que Chef trolle ... je relance de 12 avec Hatsune de Vocaloid !


Ce topic manquait de jeune fille de 14 ans en tenue subversive.  ::ninja::

----------


## Anatheme

Un fan de MLP qui post une image de vocaloïd. C'est un peu comme si tu résumais 75% du contenu de youtube en un écran.  ::P:  ( Exceptions faites des vidéos de chats et chiots. Ces sales bêtes trichent. )




> Des énigmes totalement incompréhensibles et introuvables.


Il serait possible d'avoir des exemples ? Sihouplaît. Ouais, je m'ennuie, donc...

----------


## Shala la

pour résumer la façon d'aborder les énigmes de Vaanh

----------


## Vaaahn

Hier soir c'était un peu ça :

(avec Leetchii devant ...)




> Il serait possible d'avoir des exemples ? Sihouplaît. Ouais, je m'ennuie, donc...


Je verrais ce soir si j'ai le temps, mais je garanti rien.

----------


## Maderone

Shala la, parfaitement bien résumé. Hahahaha
Vaaahn aussi  :^_^:

----------


## Nessou

> Yavait une boussole sur la carte, donc c'était pas SI clair ! 
> Mais vu que Chef trolle ... je relance de 12 avec Hatsune de Vocaloid !
> 
> 
> Ce topic manquait de jeune fille de 14 ans en tenue subversive.


*J'attaque avec mon roux autotune* !

----------


## Maximelene

Jusqu'à mardi prochain, les slots de sac et de banque sont à -20% dans la boutique aux gemmes  :;):

----------


## billybones

Si on sort le roukmoute je suis obligé de placer celle là !

----------


## Maderone

Bon, Pure avait proposé de foutre les teintures qui servent à rien dans la banque de guilde à la forge. 
Z'en pensez quoi ?

----------


## Zepolak

Si on les vends, ça fait un pécule ou même pas ?

Sinon j'aimais bien quand les gens faisaient des énigmes débiles et que les gens gagnaient des teintures. Les rares que j'ai débloquées sur mon perso, c'est celle obtenues par ce biais.

En gros, j'ai envie de dire : si y a toujours de la place dans la banque, autant laisser comme ça. Si on manque de place, la question se pose.

----------


## purEcontact

On a que des teintures bleus qui se vendent à moins d'un 1 pa l'unité.

J'avais dans l'idée de les mettre dans la forge, en espérant obtenir des jaunes et les mettre en jeu lors d'event ou les vendre.

----------


## olih

Ouais, le coup des questions teinture, ça manque un peu.
Mais c'est surtout le coût des teintures non identifiées qui a cassé le jeu  :Emo:

----------


## Maximelene

> Sinon j'aimais bien quand les gens faisaient des énigmes débiles et que les gens gagnaient des teintures. Les rares que j'ai débloquées sur mon perso, c'est celle obtenues par ce biais.


C'est vrai que ça manque un peu. Je vais essayer d'en refaire  ::P:

----------


## Azety

Hello, je tape l'incruste histoire de savoir comment ça se passe pour le recrutement. J'ai chopé un type sympa à l'Arche du lion il y a quelques minutes ( tu m'excuseras j'ai déjà oublié ton nom, je suis enrhumé du cerveau ) , qui m'a fortement conseillé de passer par ici.

Au passage si quelqu'un peut m'expliquer pourquoi j'ai un statut d'attaché de presse sur mon profile, je suis preneur !

----------


## Charmide

> Hello, je tape l'incruste histoire de savoir comment ça se passe pour le recrutement. J'ai chopé un type sympa à l'Arche du lion il y a quelques minutes ( tu m'excuseras j'ai déjà oublié ton nom, je suis enrhumé du cerveau ) , qui m'a fortement conseillé de passer par ici.
> 
> Au passage si quelqu'un peut m'expliquer pourquoi j'ai un statut d'attaché de presse sur mon profile, je suis preneur !


Disons qu'on est théoriquement ouvert à tout membre de ce zoli forum sur lequel on se trouve sans procédure particulière, mais on doit être plus précautionneux vu qu'on est presque 500, le nombre maximal !
Et Attaché de presse (que tu n'es plus), c'est quelqu'un qui n'a posté qu'une seule fois  ::o: 
Je suis pas contre t'envoyer une invitation (parce que s'intégrer sans c'est quand même dur) pour te mettre en période d'essai (1po dans le coffre de guilde par jour au cours de celle-ci), mais faudra attendre quelques jours je pense, y'a un ménage en cours au niveau des inactifs et donc bientôt plus de place. 

Hésite pas à passer sur Mumble et à y squatter, même si c'est souvent  des groupes qui sont dans leur truc, donjon ou fractales. Y'a le W3 où c'est assez simple de se ramener.

----------


## Zepolak

> (1po dans le coffre de guilde par jour au cours de celle-ci)


Au cas où, parce que tu n'es pas forcément au fait du fait qu'ici le second degré est roi, il n'y a strictement aucune taxe de guilde.

Par contre, c'est vrai que lire, et mieux, participer, au forum est plutôt bienvenu car c'est en fait notre seul liant !

----------


## Charmide

Il est pas bien mon test à "esprit CPC"™?  ::ninja::

----------


## olih

> Il est pas bien mon test à "esprit CPC"™?


Non, pas sur un attaché de presse.
Sur les versions upgradées/bizutées, là par contre ça passe.

Et de toute manière la façon correcte de faire c'est : 

_1po en en main propre à celui qui t'incorpore, voir à son chef, par jour, pendant toute la période d'essai*_



*période n'ayant pas de limite légales dans les statuts de la guilde voir document B4**, paragraphe 12, alinea 5



** le document B4 est détenu par l'animatrice Lee Tchii, ce dernier se trouvant à l'abris dans le manche de son célèbre baton "La légende"

----------


## Charmide

> Non, pas sur un attaché de presse.
> Sur les versions upgradées/bizutées, là par contre ça passe.


Ouais enfin l'idée, c'est justement d'assurer la transition. Y'a plus besoin après.

----------


## olih

D'ailleurs franchement, 1po en coffre de guilde par jour, quel intéret ?
Alors qu'un po dans ma poche, là tout de suite ça change tout  ::trollface:: .

----------


## Azety

> Au cas où, parce que tu n'es pas forcément au fait du fait qu'ici le second degré est roi, il n'y a strictement aucune taxe de guilde.



Ben en fait y'a des guildes qui demandent des " impôts ", j'ai été dans une guilde où la somme est libre, et une autre où la somme est imposée à la semaine.

Bon ... pour le statut " attaché de presse " ... moi qui pensait avoir été reconnu telle la star que je suis ( dit le mec qui se sent plus pisser parce qu'il a fait 1 reportage sur le jeu vidéo : la sortie de Diablo 3 sur les Champs-Élysées. Je sais pas si j'ai le droit de mettre le lien vers un site de jeu vidéo donc je demande la permission avant )

Sinon j'en déduis que 500 c'est le nombre de membres maximum, je me coucherais moins con.
Un jour faudra que je demande a NC Soft ou Arena net pourquoi on peut avoir 5 guildes mais y'a pu d'alliance ( ça je le digère mal ).

Bref, pour le 1 PO / Jour, c'est ok, j'espère juste que tes talents en cuisine sont meilleurs que tes blagues  ::siffle::  
parce qu'à ce tarif tu viens me faire à manger pendant que je joue.

( ben quoi ? parait que c'est très second degré ici ! )

et pour le recrutement, je suis pas pressé, c'est déjà cool d'avoir " retrouvé " la communauté CPC. J'imagine que vous êtes pas les mêmes que sur les jeux steam mais je ferais avec.

PS : pourquoi des smiley de lapin pour un mag nommé canard PC.

----------


## Maderone

> ( ben quoi ? parait que c'est très second degré ici ! )
> 
> PS : pourquoi des smiley de lapin pour un mag nommé canard PC.



Et t'en excuse pas ! Il le méritait  ::P: 

Smiley de lapin pour Canard pc ? T'approche de l'essence de la connerie de Cpc !

----------


## Maximelene

Vous inquiétez pas, je pense qu'Azety a vite choppé le côté seconde degré. La preuve, il me qualifie de "mec sympa"  ::ninja::

----------


## olih

> Vous inquiétez pas, je pense qu'Azety a vite choppé le côté seconde degré. La preuve, il me qualifie de "mec sympa"


La question est : c'est il rendu compte de la supercherie ?

Pour le lapin, c'est une histoire tordu entre couly (le dessinateur de cpc), des œufs et un courrier de lecteur je crois.
En gros, ils ont reçu un jour au tout début du mag une  lettre d'un mec qui reprochait à couly de dessiner des œufs "et pourquoi pas des lapins rose tant qu'on y est..."

PS: plus très sur de l'histoire mais c'est un truc dans le genre.

----------


## Azety

> Vous inquiétez pas, je pense qu'Azety a vite choppé le côté seconde degré. La preuve, il me qualifie de "mec sympa"


c'était de la courtoisie [DécodeurDeSavoirVivreEnSociété] ( hypocrisie pour être recruté au plus vite ) [/DécodeurDeSavoirVivreEnSociété]




> La question est : c'est il rendu compte de la supercherie ?
> 
> Pour le lapin, c'est une histoire tordu entre couly (le dessinateur de cpc), des œufs et un courrier de lecteur je crois.
> En gros, ils ont reçu un jour au tout début du mag une  lettre d'un mec qui reprochait à couly de dessiner des œufs "et pourquoi pas des lapins rose tant qu'on y est..."
> 
> PS: plus très sur de l'histoire mais c'est un truc dans le genre.



Sympa !

----------


## Maximelene

Mon Guide des objets élevés a été mis à jour avec le contenu du dernier patch (accessoires, nouveaux anneaux et amulettes), et j'ai ajouté une section dédiée aux matériaux, à leur upgrade et downgrade  :;):

----------


## Azety

Quelqu'un peut me dire pourquoi ils mettent autant de patch ces derniers temps ?
Quand on a pas une box chez soit c'est galère ( j'ai le droit de dire ' merde ' et ' putain ' ici ? à force de regarder ça suis troublé  )

----------


## Maximelene

Un gros patch par mois, et quelques petits de temps en temps, rien d'énorme. C'est même positif les patchs  ::P:

----------


## billybones

- MAJ des loots sur les worlds boss testés hier soir :
shaman svanir : 1exo 1rare
destructeur : 2 rares
jormag : 2rares

temps total : 2 baies d'omnom
moi je dis : Rentable !

(rappel : les coffres sont lootables une fois par boss et par personnage et par jour -> coffres potentiels : X boss fois Y personnages par jour)

----------


## Maderone

"Temps total : 2 baies d'omnom". 

Je vais donc le re préciser : *Le bonus de magic find ne fonctionne pas sur les coffres, il ne fonctionne que sur les loots de mobs.*

----------


## Maximelene

Au point où on en est arrivé, je dirais même :

*Le bonus de magic find ne fonctionne pas sur les coffres, il ne fonctionne que sur les loots de mobs.*

----------


## dragou

[TROLL ON]Ha cool, moi qui croyais que ça ne fonctionnait que les sur mobs, chouette alors. [TROLL OFF]

Et pour info, de nombreuses sources disent que le magic find serait bloqué a un certain % (80 est souvent repris), mais ça n'a jamais été confirmé ni infirmé.

----------


## Maderone

Bah j'espère pas... 
Sinon pourquoi donner la possibilité aux gens de faire un full stuff Mf qui donne je crois 150% sans leur dire ?

Et Max, je ne m'énerve pas, je comprends que y'a des gens qui ne savent pas, parce qu'ils sont nouveaux ou autre. Je le répète juste.

----------


## Maximelene

> Et pour info, de nombreuses sources disent que le magic find serait bloqué a un certain % (80 est souvent repris), mais ça n'a jamais été confirmé ni infirmé.


Ouais, et de "nombreuses sources" disent qu'un dragon pop à l'event des chamans du niveau 10 si on échoue.

J'ai rarement vu une communauté s'inventer autant de théories et de légendes urbaines, honnêtement. C'est tellement le cas qu'une bonne partie des joueurs est persuadé que c'est vrai (j'en ai déjà vu qui étaient sûrs que Anet avait annoncé que le MF était cap à 100%).




> Et Max, je ne m'énerve pas, je comprends que y'a des gens qui ne savent pas, parce qu'ils sont nouveaux ou autre. Je le répète juste.


J'ai jamais dit que tu t'énervais. je ne m'énerve pas non plus. Mais vu le nombre de fois où je l'ai dit/entendu dire rien qu'hier, il est clair que cette info a besoin d'être mise en avant. Du coup, bah je la met en avant  ::P:

----------


## Guitou

Par contre il paraît que si on tue d'abord l'ettin, puis le shaman, la voleuse et enfin le lapin y'a un coffre qui pop.
Ptet que la MF marche sur celui-là.


:nin-ja:

----------


## dragou

Ouep c'est sur, encore hier je pense l'avoir dit 2x en guilde.

Pour ce qui est des % etc, je sais, ça serait débile, mais pas plus débile que le système de magic find en lui-même (qui rappelons le, est contre productif au team play).

Et pour Maderone : ça ne serait pas la première fois qu'ils feraient volte-face, on en a encore eu la preuve avec les points en jcj. On est passé de : "on fait un nouveau système, c'est génial" à "bon, après 2 mois on décide que ça ne vaut plus la peine, on stop le système". Donc il n'y aurait rien d'étonnant à ça.

----------


## Maximelene

Pas mal de gens on fait des tests sur la MF plus ou moins fiables (jamais l'échantillon n'est assez grand pour que ça constitue une preuve), mais ça a tendance à montrer que la MF, non seulement fonctionne, mais n'est pas cappée.

D'ailleurs, certains de ces tests, réalisés très tôt dans la vie du jeu (début septembre) montraient déjà que la MF n'affectait ni les coffres, ni les teintures. Ce message, par exemple, qui présente peu de données mais en parle déjà.

----------


## dragou

> Pas mal de gens on fait des tests sur la MF plus ou moins fiables (jamais l'échantillon n'est assez grand pour que ça constitue une preuve), mais ça a tendance à montrer que la MF, non seulement fonctionne, mais n'est pas cappée.
> 
> D'ailleurs, certains de ces tests, réalisés très tôt dans la vie du jeu (début septembre) montraient déjà que la MF n'affectait ni les coffres, ni les teintures. Ce message, par exemple, qui présente peu de données mais en parle déjà.


T'inquiète, j'ai suivi ça de très très près depuis le début du jeux et généralement les tests étaient fait personne par personne. 
On y voyait des proportions très différentes selon les joueurs en les regroupant, c'était assez affolant.

Il y a eu une batterie de test d'une 20ène de personne qui faisaient 20 sessions d'une heure, 10 avec mf et 10 sans en suivant le même chemin etc.
Le seul truc qu'ils ont su tirer de tout ceci, c'était que le magic find n'influençait pas les coffres, n'influençait presque pas les golds et exo mais influençait sur les green et les sacs.
Néanmoins certains joueurs réussissaient a avoir moins de loot avec du mf que sans mf sur la globalité des sessions.

Je vais essayer de retrouver, mais ca date et j'ai plus aucun lien dessus...

----------


## Maximelene

> Néanmoins certains joueurs réussissaient a avoir moins de loot avec du mf que sans mf sur la globalité des sessions.


Même influencé, le hasard reste du hasard. Et Maderone continuera, avec 0 MF, à looter plus que nous avec 200%  ::P:

----------


## dragou

> Même influencé, le hasard reste du hasard. Et Maderone continuera, avec 0 MF, à looter plus que nous avec 200%


Nan mais les chateux c'est le chateux, c'est pas neuf et c'est pas prêt d'arrêter.
Mais imagine le mec qui "paye" pour normalement obtenir plus et qui obtient moins... => 2x dans l'os.

----------


## Maximelene

Il n'a pas payé pour obtenir moins,c e n'est pas la MF qui a réduit son taux de loot : il n'a pas eu de bol, et la MF n'a pas suffi à compenser. Faut éviter les raccourcis simplistes  :;):

----------


## ze jash

Je viens enfin de récupérer un PC digne de ce nom suite au décés de mon ancienne bête, j'avais donc arréter GW2 une semaine seulement aprés sa sortie et je voulais savoir si le titre avait bien évolué en terme d'optimisation et si se plonger dans le bain aprés ces quelques mois n'étaient pas trop pénalisant à l'heure actuelle.

----------


## Maderone

Bien sûr que tu peux venir ! 
Pas de soucis de prendre le jeu en cours de route, il est pensé pour ça d'un coté, ne pas obliger les joueurs à jouer tout le temps. 
Allez viens, on est bien !

----------


## ze jash

Bon ben j'installe et je vous rejoins, les canards sont toujours sur Vizuna ?

----------


## billybones

ouep, et le serveur bourré à craquer, si tu dois changer de serveur c'est payant mainant

----------


## Azety

Sinon moi j'disais trop de mise à jour c'est caca, vu que pour jouer mon modem c'est mon téléphone ...
et que les maj m'obligent à aller squatter une vraie connexion

----------


## Guitou

> ouep, et le serveur bourré à craquer, si tu dois changer de serveur c'est payant mainant


En plus avec les vacances il est plein toute la journée.
Par contre en attendant le transfert il y a le compagnonnage.

----------


## olih

Haters gonna hate
 :Cigare: 
Oui j'ai reçu un précurseur à la forge mystique  ::trollface:: 
Non ce n'est pas un baton
Mais c'est un septre.
 :Cigare:

----------


## Maximelene



----------


## Arkane Derian

A la demande de Zepo et afin d'avoir une idée de ce que vous attendez du WvW chez CPC, j'ai mis en place un sondage à ce sujet. Même si vous n'en faites pas, il y a quelques questions à votre intention donc n'hésitez pas à y répondre quel que soit votre rapport avec ce mode de jeu.

Le but est d'adapter nos sorties WvW à vos envies donc prenez quelques minutes pour nous les faire partager.

Répondez maintenant !

----------


## billybones

> Pensez vous qu'il vaut mieux que CPC se contente de reproduire des tactiques et des stratégies existentes ou pensez-vous qu'il vaut mieux essayer d'en chercher par nous même ?


Il vaut mieux MAITRISER des choses connues, pour ENSUITE chercher par nous-même.




> Participez-vous au reset dans la nuit de vendredi à samedi ?


 Chaque fois que je peux, mais du coup, je n'y ai jamais participé parce que j'ai jamais pu. D'ailleurs je vais essayer ce soir !

----------


## Gordor

J'ai pas trouvé de topic qui parlerait de notre stratégie concernant les missions de guilde, voir de l'orga autour.
Ca se passe comment ? on en a deja débloqué ? on va organiser des missions de guilde a des moments précis ?

----------


## Guitou

Pourtant ça en parle un peu partout :
- Sur ce thread.
- Sur celui-là à partir du message 112..
- Sur ce thread.

----------


## Gordor

Merci, j'avais trouvé ces topics et donc je confirme, c'est pas clair clair ...  ::):

----------


## silence

Je suis un peu gêné par la question sur les jours de serious, je pense qu'il vaudrait mieux se mettre d'accord une fois le principe de serious lui même défini et les intéressés identifiés.

----------


## Arkane Derian

Le questionnaire n'est pas là pour avoir une réponse définitive à tout, juste prendre la température sur un peu tous les sujet, voir les tendaces et faire des propositions dont on débattra, quitte à refaire des sondages rapides sur un point précis.

----------


## dolmard

Les objets obtenus avec du karma sont invendables n'est-ce pas ? La seule option est de les détruire ?

----------


## Charmide

Tu peux les mettre à la forge, à part ça voui.

----------


## olih

Forge  :Bave: .

----------


## Charmide

Merci Elespada  :tired:

----------


## Azety

Dans le sondage ça parle d'un reset de la nuit de vendredi à samedi.
C'est quoi ce reset ?

----------


## dragou

> Dans le sondage ça parle d'un reset de la nuit de vendredi à samedi.
> C'est quoi ce reset ?


quand les points sont remis a 0 vers 1h du matin.

----------


## Arkane Derian

> Dans le sondage ça parle d'un reset de la nuit de vendredi à samedi.
> C'est quoi ce reset ?


Les matches en WvW durent une semaine. Dans la nuit du vendredi au samedi (en fait le samedi à 1h du matin exactement), les scores et les maps sont remises à zéro. 

Ca a longtemps été une priorité pour notre serveur d'être présent à ce moment là. Mais au fil du temps on s'est rendu compte que ce reset n'était pas si important que ça pour Vizunah puisque même un mauvais départ ne nous empêchait pas de gagner le match. Du coup la question se pose de savoir si chez CPC on continue à faire de ce reset quelque chose d'important (avec ce que ça implique de fatigue d'être présent aussi tard dans la soirée) ou si on préfère concentrer nos efforts à un autre moment.

----------


## Azety

Merci pour toutes ces précisions  ::):

----------


## ze jash

Hop jeu reinstallé, patch ok, maintenant j'ai un souci, dans l'onglet guilde je me vois toujours sur insert coinz mais impossible de parler sur le chan, j'ai un message comme quoi je ne fais pas partie d'une guile ...

----------


## Zepolak

Représente-tu la guilde ?

----------


## ze jash

Ah ben maintenant oui, merci j'avais oublié la subtilité du truc

----------


## Maximelene

Les concept arts de Kekei Kotaki, pour les armes légendaires qu'il a designé.

Je comprends enfin pourquoi il y a une flèche perpétuellement "bloquée" dans Kudzu, maintenant...

----------


## Azety

ouak ouak ouak ouaaa ouaaaak

----------


## olih

Les gens vont vraiment me détester maintenant.
J'ai crafté Aube à la forge.
S'il se vend, je vais être obligé de faire une donation au coffre de guilde.
 :Emo: .

----------


## Myron

Et ben GG mon salaud ^^

----------


## Nessou

Je veux bien une donation de 200 po.  ::rolleyes::  

GG en tout cas, la moule !

----------


## olih

> Je veux bien une donation de 200 po.  
> 
> GG en tout cas, la moule !


T'as tout cramé ?

----------


## Nessou

Non, je vais économiser plutôt que d'essayer le diable.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Félicitations Olih !
Juste pour idée, tu l'as crafté comment ?
Après combien d'essais ?
Et t'en es à combien de précurseurs ?  ::o:

----------


## olih

> Félicitations Olih !
> Juste pour idée, tu l'as crafté comment ?
> Après combien d'essais ?
> Et t'en es à combien de précurseurs ?


Tu tiens vraiment à savoir ?

----------


## Maderone

Non non, on pose les questions parce qu'on a pas du tout envie d'avoir la réponse  :^_^:

----------


## olih

Les essais, aucune idée.
Les trucs mis dans la forge pour obtenir le précurseur, du gold 78+ (et un peu n'importe quoi : amulette / arme / armure par contre aucune idée de ce qu'il y avait pour aube comme truc)).
Bref.

----------


## Arkane Derian

Je rappelle qu'un sondage est en cours concernant le WvW. Si vous n'y avez pas encore répondu, merci de prendre quelques minutes pour le faire en cliquant ici.

J'arrête la récolte des réponses cette nuit donc ne trainez pas ! Merci à tous ceux qui ont déjà répondu !

EDIT : Les résultats du sondage sont disponibles

----------


## Yeuss

Raah j'avais écrit un truc sur un sujet qui me gonfle, et en plus ça a merdé au boulot, combo qui donne la flemme de tout réécrire...

Donc j'vais faire simple, j'ai une question: c'est quoi cette merde de serveurs de débordements sur les events à coffre? Y'en a-t-il à toutes les heures de la journée?

Ce weekend, y'avait 0 débordements, et y'a-t-il plus de joueurs sur les events dynamiques en semaine qu'en weekend? J'y crois pas perso, vu comment on a enchainé avec plusieurs persos ce weekend, d'autres l'ont fait aussi.
Y'a eu une ninja fix d'Anet pour éviter lag/clipping sur les events? C'est pas leur super solution anti farming de coffre j'espère?

J'apprécie le dernier patch, pour pleins de raisons, mais là c'est juste pas possible.
J'ai pas un temps de jeu énorme la semaine, et en 30-45min, avec l'aide de dragon timer, j'aimerais bien faire un ou deux events par jour quoi...

----------


## Guitou

Je joue pas des masses depuis vendredi (cette frénésie autour des WB me saoule) et hier on m'a parlé de débordements sur tous les WB. Bizarre vu que le peu que j'ai joué ce weekend j'en ai pas vu.
Par contre la zone de Paris est en vacances depuis vendredi soir, ceci explique peut-être cela (ça dit quoi sur les serveurs EU ?).

Sinon quand on m'a fait la réflexion hier j'ai pas connecté que les débordements c'était la merde pour connaître les timer, et effectivement ça aide pas au farm.

----------


## Bartinoob

Seule solution, avoir un cpc taxi à rejoindre via un groupe. Petit réflexe qui m'a sauvé en début de semaine, au début je ne m'étais même pas aperçu que j'étais en débordement.

Mais c'est quand même bizarre d'avoir plus de débordement en semaine de vacances, alors qu'il n'y en avait pas en week-end pendant lesdites vacances.

----------


## Kiyo

Ça date du crash serveur de mardi après midi, apparemment y'aurait un souci d'abus de la fonction invité mais bon, ça reste à confirmer.

Cela dit je suis impressionnée de voir le monde à chaque heure de la journée sur ces world boss, je n'avais jamais vu une telle concentration de gens sur d'autres jeux, même pendant les vacances.

----------


## Wizi

Pour les serveurs de débordements sur les World Boss, c'est l'effet des loots augmentés sur les coffres + la fonction compagnonnage, et le fait que A.Net ait réduit le nombre maximum de joueurs par map pour réduire les "lags". Mais ça restera un problème temporaire, au bout d'un moment les gens se lasseront de faire les 6/7 World Boss indiqué sur le "dragon timer" et passeront à autre chose. Bizarrement, sur les map des World Boss n'ayant pas de timer il n'y a jamais de débordement.

----------


## olih

Golem / catacombe de machin chose / centaure / kommissar / shaman de feu / (hydre mais moins)  ::love:: .

@Wizi, j'ai testé le kommissar en envouteur, illusion pistolet + renvoi pour la confusion  ::ninja:: 
Par contre, un idiot de rodeur est venir pourrir ma strat  :Emo: .

----------


## Guitou

Tu parles de les faire en solo ?

----------


## Yeuss

> Pour les serveurs de débordements sur les World Boss, c'est l'effet des loots augmentés sur les coffres + la fonction compagnonnage, et le fait que A.Net ait réduit le nombre maximum de joueurs par map pour réduire les "lags". Mais ça restera un problème temporaire, au bout d'un moment les gens se lasseront de faire les 6/7 World Boss indiqué sur le "dragon timer" et passeront à autre chose. Bizarrement, sur les map des World Boss n'ayant pas de timer il n'y a jamais de débordement.


Pas sûr du tout que le nombre de personne diminue; énormément de joueurs ont plusieurs persos capables de faire plusieurs fois par jour ces events, et on loot plus de jaune en 1h de world boss qu'en 1h de n'importe quel donjon, puisque que c'est 1 jaune mini/coffre.
Je ne savais pas qu'ils avaient réduit le nombre de joueurs maximum par carte, va falloir être dans le bon wagon...

Un mec sur le forum a une bonne idée je trouve, même si ça casse un peu le charme Background des events (enfin, quand on a tué 50 fois Jormagg, le background..hein...). Mettre des heures de pop fixes, plusieurs fois par jour, par event. C'est intéressant comme idée, mais si le nombre de places disponibles reste faible, c'est pas applicable.
Enfin, je pense qu'Anet va réfléchir et trouver une solution; pourquoi ne pas changer le contenu des coffres aussi ou donner 1 jaune à 100% en donjon/jour/perso pour attirer le joueur ailleurs. J'attends.

@Olih: farmer les catacombes de machin chose, pas sûr que ça fasse l'unanimité  ::P:

----------


## Maximelene

> Un mec sur le forum a une bonne idée je trouve, même si ça casse un peu le charme Background des events (enfin, quand on a tué 50 fois Jormagg, le background..hein...). Mettre des heures de pop fixes, plusieurs fois par jour, par event. C'est intéressant comme idée, mais si le nombre de places disponibles reste faible, c'est pas applicable.


Je vois pas en quoi remplacer les pops relativement aléatoires par des pops fixes changerait quoi que ce soit.

----------


## dragou

> Je vois pas en quoi remplacer les pops relativement aléatoires par des pops fixes changerait quoi que ce soit.


Que du contraire même. Sauf s'il veut dire par la mettre tous les boss sur le même timer et ainsi les gens devront "choisir" mais je vois pas à quoi ça servirait...

----------


## Guitou

Non je pense qu'il voulait dire que tous les pops se fassent à des heures fixes communes à tous les serveurs (y comprit de débordement) pour que ceux qui ne sont pas sur leur serveur ne soient pas désavantagés.

----------


## Yeuss

Si toutes les heures de la journée, un event de World Boss s'active (le même sur tous les serveurs bien sûr), ça étalera le flux de joueurs (sauf les chômeurs/étudiants avec leurs 8 perso  ::ninja:: ) sur 24h, chacun y allant ainsi à l'heure où ça l'arrange. Non vous n'y croyez pas?  ::sad:: 
Bon de toute façon, je ne vais pas me laisser aller à l'hystérie sur ce point telle une ado durant les soldes chez Pimkie. D'ici 1 semaine Anet aura fait bouger les choses.

----------


## Guitou

> D'ici 1 semaine Anet aura fait bouger les choses.


 :haha:

----------


## Nessou

Supprimer le loot des world boss, meilleure solution.  ::P:

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Supprimer le loot des world boss, meilleure solution.


Commencer par simplement limiter les loot à 1 fois par boss/jour/*compte* au lieu du 1 fois par boss/jour/*perso* actuel, je pense que ca réduirai déjà une bonne partie du problème tout en gardant ces évènements intéressants.

----------


## Guitou

Clairement.

----------


## Myron

Ouais ou ne pas limiter les loots interessant à ces seuls coffres. Il y'en a partout des coffres dans le jeu et certains accessibles à toute heure.

----------


## Charmide

Je serais le premier à vouloir encourager l'exploration et la revalorisation de ces coffres mais... L'ectoplasme a déjà perdu 1/4 de sa valeur avec les world boss, mettre des jaunes autre part c'est l'apocalypse  ::o:

----------


## Maximelene

C'est de l'équilibrage à la Blizzard, y'a pas de juste milieu, de coffres inutiles ils sont passés à un truc qui récompense trop.

----------


## Zepolak

> C'est de l'équilibrage à la Blizzard


Oui clairement. Ça me fait penser aux équilibrages de la fin de GW1.

Slash/slash/slash/buff/buff.

Pas de demi-mesure, c'est un peu sale.

En attendant, je dirais de soit vendre les ectos maintenant, soit les garder car y a un moment, y a un truc qu'il vont faire qui va soit rendre les jaunes inutiles (des violets partout?) soit rendre leur drop plus compliqué.

Je dirais qu'on est probablement dans une "période faste". En tout cas, looter de l'exo en RvR, ça me fait encore chaud au coeur.

----------


## Myron

On verra quand il faudra 250 ecto pour crafter une arme élevée derrière. Ça a déjà commencé avec les colifichets.

----------


## dragou

> En attendant, je dirais de soit vendre les ectos maintenant, soit les garder car y a un moment, y a un truc qu'il vont faire qui va soit rendre les jaunes inutiles (des violets partout?) soit rendre leur drop plus compliqué.


HAAAAA !!! (oui je crie ^^). Je suis pas du tout d'accord, je pense au contraire que c'est une période propice à en acheter, pourquoi? :

- Les fractales : pour augmenter son agony resistance, on a besoin de 250e pour le Condensateur de fractale Beta infusé. Si ensuite on veut le rendre joli et brillant, c'est rebelote 250e. (Je pars du principe que la majorité des gens arrivent à des niveaux correct, ce qui se fait également ressentir chez le CPC).

- Les élevés : on voit l'apparition ici d'utilisation de 50e pour les objets élevés, je pense que ça va devenir l'habitude.

Tout ça augmentant donc la demande et je pense que sur du moyen terme, les gens vont se lasser des WB et en feront un peu moins (baisse de l'offre).

----------


## Maximelene

> - Les élevés : on voit l'apparition ici d'utilisation de 50e pour les objets élevés, je pense que ça va devenir l'habitude.


Ouais enfin les élevés à 50 ectos, c'est juste pour offrir une alternative (volontairement coûteuse) aux Missions de Guilde pour les accessoires. C'est sans doute pas représentatif.

----------


## Snydlock

> enfin, quand on a tué 50 fois Jormagg, le background..hein...


Personne n'a tué Jormag, au bûcher !
Et ça vient parler background, pff.

----------


## Maderone

Ça prouve bien qu'il s'en fout au contraire  ::P:

----------


## Chaud'Patate

Bon allez, ce coup-ci c'est officiel de vrai de vrai, je reviens sur le jeu! J'ai relancé avec un pote, et j'ai repris mon alt mesmer que j'avais laissé niveau 40 avant d'arrêter le jeu. Et y'a pas à dire, c'est quand même beaucoup plus nerveux à jouer que mon main guerrier! 

Donc voilà voilà, juste pour vous faire savoir que je reviens squatter GW2, pour le meilleur ou pour le pire :P

----------


## Alrinach

Salut. Bon je viens d'avoir GW2 pour ma moi et ma tite femme. J'ai bien envie de choisir le serveur où vous êtes tous installés, mais je vois que la population est très élevée. Quid des files d'attentes ou des soucis pour se connecter ?

----------


## Zepolak

Se connecter au jeu : aucun souci, le concept n'existe pas.
Se connecter en monde contre monde, ouais, là, le soir (entre 21h et 23h), c'est un peu la merde, y a une file d'attente.
En jeu PvE, y a normalement aucun problème sauf de façon très récente sur les gros boss où les gens se retrouvent apparemment en débordement, mais je laisse les experts parler de cet aspect (qui ne me semble pas capital).

----------


## Alrinach

Okay merci pour la réponse. La file d'attente le soir en monde contre monde, c'est combien de temps en moyenne ? C'est genre on attend une heure ou c'est plus : y a pas moyen d'y participer de la soirée ?

----------


## Zepolak

Si tu te mets en file d'attente avant 20h30, t'es presque assuré de pouvoir y jouer le soir sauf gros problème et t'attends max une demi-heure. Si tu te mets en file d'attente après 21h, t'es presque assuré de ne pas rentrer avant 22h-22h30. Ça rentrer de façon quasi-instantanée en se mettant en file avant 20h.
Je dis 'presque' parce que les files d'attente sont des être vivants irrationnels & doté d'un sens aïgu et particulier de l'humour.

----------


## Alrinach

Bon bah je vais poser mes fesses "chez" les coincoins alors, on risque de jouer pas mal en "casu". Mais ça peut-être sympa de se faire des bonnes sessions pvp sur un serveur avec du monde. Merci à toi pour les infos.

----------


## Maderone

Je ne sais pas ce qui t'intéresse particulièrement, mais sache que tu peux aussi aller sur un autre serveur. Avec le système de compagnonnage (qui permet de rejoindre un serveur gratuitement) tu pourras quand même jouer avec les canards en PvE et donc pouvoir accéder plus facilement au RvR sur ton vrai serveur. Malheureusement tu ne pourras pas jouer avec nous en RvR. Mais bon, c'est à voir selon tes disponibilités. Si t'as l'occasion de venir vers 20h30 environ pour te mettre en file, ça serait peut être intéressant de venir. Si c'est pour te retrouver chaque soir en file parce que tu ne peux pas te co plutôt, c'est peut être pas la peine.

----------


## Alrinach

Bah en fait disons que ma tite femme sera plutôt pve et moi je suis plus tenté par le pvp. Vu que ça ne pose pas de soucis pour le pve, et le sachant je me log tôt pour le pvp de masse et puis basta. Donc ava le faire si je viens sur le serveur. Allez huhu il est temps de me créer un perso !!!!

----------


## olih

> Je ne sais pas ce qui t'intéresse particulièrement, mais sache que tu peux aussi aller sur un autre serveur. Avec le système de compagnonnage (qui permet de rejoindre un serveur gratuitement) tu pourras quand même jouer avec les canards en PvE et donc pouvoir accéder plus facilement au RvR sur ton vrai serveur. Malheureusement tu ne pourras pas jouer avec nous en RvR. Mais bon, c'est à voir selon tes disponibilités. Si t'as l'occasion de venir vers 20h30 environ pour te mettre en file, ça serait peut être intéressant de venir. Si c'est pour te retrouver chaque soir en file parce que tu ne peux pas te co plutôt, c'est peut être pas la peine.


 Plus il y a de monde chez les canards sur vizunah, plus il y a d'influence possible à la clé.

Venez, Ayez confiance.

----------


## Arkane Derian

La recensement des gens intéressés par le WvW serious a commencé. Tygra a mis en place un google doc pour vous inscrire. Merci de le remplir rapidement, ça permettra à nos lead de connaître l'effectif sur lequel ils peuvent compter.

----------


## billybones

je cherche à farmer du sang puissant (rang 400).
j'ai recensé les spots suivants :
- orr (zombies (sac))
- fractales (draguerres (sac) et harpies loot direct)

-> Y'a des idées plus efficaces ? 

sachant qu'un sang puissant vaut aussi cher qu'une boule d'ecto (voir la boule d'ecto est entrain de passer en dessous)

----------


## dragou

> je cherche à farmer du sang puissant (rang 400).
> j'ai recensé les spots suivants :
> - orr (zombies (sac))
> - fractales (draguerres (sac) et harpies loot direct)
> 
> -> Y'a des idées plus efficaces ? 
> 
> sachant qu'un sang puissant vaut aussi cher qu'une boule d'ecto (voir la boule d'ecto est entrain de passer en dessous)


Cita c1 :
Ca te fais de la thune pour acheter les flacons, les token tu craft gold et tu recycle pour de l'ecto pour acheter du flacon.

Autre possibilité, le farm karka donne aussi du flacon de temps à autre si je ne me trompe pas.

Le reste n'étant pas rentable et vu que tu cherches l'efficacité....

----------


## Myron

Les trolls dans la zone 80 norn il me semble que ça rapportait pas mal à une époque.

----------


## Maderone

C'est vrai que le plus intéressant est de farmer les po pour acheter ensuite des sangs puissants

----------


## RUPPY

J'ai jamais touché GW1 mais serais bien tenté d'essayer mais j'ai peur de m'ennuyer comme dans les derniers MMO que j'ai testé (TERA et TSW). Il y a un risque ou c'est vraiment différent  ::huh:: 

Je sais, c'est pas évident de répondre à cette question idiote  :^_^:

----------


## Zepolak

Je pense que y a moyen que le prix du jeu vaille le temps que tu y passeras. 
Comme il n'y a pas d'abonnement, tu pourrais toujours y rejouer un petit coup quand tu en auras envie, même si tu accroches pas plus que ça.
Donc je dirais que le risque est limité, sauf si le prix d'un jeu est un investissement considérable.
Point notable, la communauté CPC a quand même bien pris dessus.
(Le jeu a pas grand-chose à voir avec GW1, pour le meilleur et le pire)

----------


## RUPPY

> Je pense que y a moyen que le prix du jeu vaille le temps que tu y passeras. 
> Comme il n'y a pas d'abonnement, tu pourrais toujours y rejouer un petit coup quand tu en auras envie, même si tu accroches pas plus que ça.
> Donc je dirais que le risque est limité, sauf si le prix d'un jeu est un investissement considérable.
> Point notable, la communauté CPC a quand même bien pris dessus.
> (Le jeu a pas grand-chose à voir avec GW1, pour le meilleur et le pire)


Merci pour ta réponse  :;):  C'est pas que de la quête defex j'espère ? Et le WvsW, on y participer à la volée et quitter à loisirs ?

----------


## Maderone

Ça dépend ce que tu veux y faire Ruppy. Si ton plaisir c'est de farmer de telle ou telle manière, c'est pas la peine de le prendre. GW2 est un mmo différent dans le sens où tu t'amuses vraiment quand tu joues. Ça se résume pas à de la course à l'xp, de la course au stuff, de la course à la récompense (peu importe ce que les gens te disent, s'ils sont assez stupide pour courir après ça).

T'es pressé par rien dans GW2, tu fais vraiment ce que tu veux. Je peux comprendre que cette liberté rebute, y'en a pour qui un but est nécessaire. Ici à part les légendaires, t'es obligé de rien.Donc je pense qu'il faut vraiment accrocher au système de combat pour savoir si tu vas continuer à y jouer.

----------


## Zepolak

> Et le WvsW, on y participer à la volée et quitter à loisirs ?


À la volée et sans contrainte avec ceci dit une limitation : les gens préfèrent jouer le soir donc y a des files d'attentes. CF un de mes posts dans les 3 pages précédentes si tu veux une info plus précise sur ce point-là  ::): 

Après, j'ai pas l'impression Maderone que son délire soit justement les jeux à la wow.

Je pense qu'il faut un petit moment pour être ennuyé par le système d'événements de GW2. Certes, on finit par se rendre compte que l'influence des events sur le monde est limitée, mais on met un petit moment à s'en lasser. Petit moment déjà largement appréciable. Pas joueur PvE, j'ai pourtant bien mis 20-30 coeurs à être lassé de leur mécanisme.

----------


## RUPPY

> Ça dépend ce que tu veux y faire Ruppy. Si ton plaisir c'est de farmer de telle ou telle manière, c'est pas la peine de le prendre. GW2 est un mmo différent dans le sens où tu t'amuses vraiment quand tu joues. Ça se résume pas à de la course à l'xp, de la course au stuff, de la course à la récompense (peu importe ce que les gens te disent, s'ils sont assez stupide pour courir après ça). T'es pressé par rien dans GW2, tu fais vraiment ce que tu veux. Je peux comprendre que cette liberté rebute, y'en a pour qui un but est nécessaire. Ici à part les légendaires, t'es obligé de rien. Donc je pense qu'il faut vraiment accrocher au système de combat pour savoir si tu vas continuer à y jouer.


Grinder pour XP c'est pas mon truc  ::(: . J'aime le PvE, les systèmes de combat un peu complexes, de beaux décors, une communauté sympa et surtout un jeu qui ne m'oblige pas à adopter des séances de jeu quotidiennes avec une rigeur quasi militaire car mes dispos ne sont vraiment pas régulières  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Charmide

Go.

----------


## Maderone

> Go.


Rien à redire.

----------


## RUPPY

ok, merci  :;): , je vais me laisser tenter je pense  ::P:

----------


## Maximelene

Je valide : rejoins nous !  :;):

----------


## Kiyo

D'ailleurs y'a ce topic aussi où tu verras plus ce qui plait à certains canards sur ce jeu pour achever de te décider  ::):  : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/74...ar-personne%29

----------


## olih

On peut même prendre son pied avec la forge mystique *moncasinoàmoi*  ::cry:: .
@Zepo, va falloir que tu vides ta boite aux lettres ingame  ::ninja:: .

---------- Post added at 18h57 ---------- Previous post was at 18h56 ----------




> Merci pour ta réponse  C'est pas que de la quête defex j'espère ? Et le WvsW, on y participer à la volée et quitter à loisirs ?


Le truc, c'est que tu ne prends jamais une quête, tu suis plutôt le fil des événements et des cœurs.

----------


## Zepolak

> @Zepo, va falloir que tu vides ta boite aux lettres ingame .


Gné ? Normalement, ça ne renvoie pas les mail automatiquement... Mais ouais, j'aime pas supprimer les messages et du ocup, je suis toujours à 9/10...

----------


## olih

> Gné ? Normalement, ça ne renvoie pas les mail automatiquement... Mais ouais, j'aime pas supprimer les messages et du ocup, je suis toujours à 9/10...


Non, tous les messages restent en attente (normalement).
Dès que tu passes à 9, le suivant arrive -> 10/10.

----------


## silence

Ca doit être pénible à gérer si il y a trop de ces suivants.  ::sad::

----------


## Alrinach

Bon bah après quelques heures de jeu, on s'amuse pas trop mal. J'ai commencé un voleur et un nécro, ma tendre une ingé. Je me suis lancé une fois dans un world vs world, j'étais tout perdu, je faisais n'imp et en plus je ramais comme un porc :x. Mon pseudo in game c'est Helranir.

----------


## billybones

Copieur ! (j'ai commencé par un voleur et ma meuf une ingé)

----------


## Alrinach

- Mais j't'ai copié toi, j't'ai déjà vu quelque part, je suis sûr que j't'ai copié.
- Désolé, mais c'est moi qui t'ai copié, j't'ai copié en premier, toi tu m'as copié en deuxième, vu ?
- Bon, j't'ai copié le deuxième alors voilà.
- Perdu, c'est aussi moi qui t'ai copié le deuxième.
- Oh, dis donc : t'es super fort !
- Mais j'suis pas super fort, j'suis mieux que ça même, j'suis surpuissant !"
Je sais c'est ça la surpuissance intellectuelle, en toute modestie.

----------


## Charmide

Oh oui, cette référence  :Bave: 

Guette un canal W3 bien rempli sur Mumble pour te lancer dans le domaine, c'est assez dur tout seul !

----------


## Kiyo

Tiens d'ailleurs en parlant de copieur billybones, t'aurais pas un peu beaucoup copié sur moi pour le topic l'avis des canards 4 mois après ? Namého  ::P:

----------


## billybones

::siffle::  copier ? moi ? impossible, ça devait être un hommage !

Ahhhh le roi de la classe ! l'homme trop bien sappé !

----------


## Alrinach

Bac + 2, les enfants  ::P:

----------


## Vaaahn

> ...


Toi tu me plais  ::P: 
Tu peux rester. Pas de problème. Jsuis même content que tu sois venu chez nous. J'aimerais bien que tu restes!

----------


## dragou

> Toi tu me plais 
> Tu peux rester. Pas de problème. Jsuis même content que tu sois venu chez nous. J'aimerais bien que tu restes!


On aimerait en dire autant de toi, on aimerait tellement....

(drag revanchard de l'épique bataille de poupée sur le pont)

----------


## belreinuem

Y aura des chips?

----------


## Guitou

Avec les nouveaux events de guilde j'ai pas bien suivit ce qui passait à la trappe, on aura un buff karma cette semaine avec la bannière où c'est annulé le temps de faire les découvertes nécessaires ?

----------


## Vaaahn

> On aimerait en dire autant de toi, on aimerait tellement....
> 
> (drag revanchard de l'épique bataille de poupée sur le pont)


On me dit dans l'oreillette que tu n'as aucune crédibilité parce que tu te serais un peu trop écarté du pont à un moment ...

Moi je dis ça, je m'en fiche, j'ai gagné à la loyale  ::P:

----------


## Bartinoob

> Avec les nouveaux events de guilde j'ai pas bien suivit ce qui passait à la trappe, on aura un buff karma cette semaine avec la bannière où c'est annulé le temps de faire les découvertes nécessaires ?


Il me semble que c'était passé à la trappe samedi dernier, je sais pas si c'est prévu de faire la même ce week-end par contre.

----------


## Maximelene

C'était passé à la trappe samedi dernier, mais vous l'aurez demain votre buff de karma  :;): 

Profitez-en, parce que je ne sais pas si on en aura un la semaine prochaine, d'ailleurs, vu que malgré mes efforts j'ai du mal à piger le planning des améliorations  ::sad::

----------


## purEcontact

> j'ai du mal à piger le planning des améliorations


 :tired:

----------


## Guitou

Oue je suis d'accord. C'est chiant ces gens qui suivent/comprennent rien.  ::ninja::

----------


## RUPPY

Bon, suite à vos encouragements, je me suis lancé dans GW2. J'ai joué 30 minutes et v'là t'y pas qu'un message m'indique qu'une mise à jour est dispo et que je vais être déconnecté dans 2mn30  ::O:  

Ok, une MàJ un vendredi en fin d'aprèm, pourquoi pas  :^_^:  mais depuis 15 minutes, plus moyen de me reconnecter  :tired: . C'est commun comme évènement ou je n'ai pas eu de bol ?

----------


## Thorkel

T'as pas eu de bol. En général il y a une petite update par semaine mais plutôt le lundi, et une grosse par mois (enfin, si seulement elle était vraiment grosse....).

----------


## RUPPY

Juste une question de débutant  ::sad::  : j'ai croisé un buisson suspect. Lorsque j’interagis avec le buisson, un message me dit que je devrais faire peur pour faire sortir celui qui est planqué dedans  ::O:  D'ac mais comment  ::huh::

----------


## Yeuss

C'est certainement lié au "coeur jaune" de la zone. Va voir le pnj lié à celui-ci, il va peut-être te fournir un déguisement ou un objet  :;):

----------


## RUPPY

> C'est certainement lié au "coeur jaune" de la zone. Va voir le pnj lié à celui-ci, il va peut-être te fournir un déguisement ou un objet


Thank's  :;):

----------


## ze jash

Comme on en est dans les questions débutants j'en profite, en gros pour l'artisanat il y a trés peu de recettes à loot/acheter mais tout se découvre en expérimentant ? Et surtout, est ce qu'il vaut mieux se concentrer sur un métier à la fois ou essayer de tout monter en parallèle ?

----------


## Myron

Presque tout se craft en expérimentant sauf quelques recettes qui sont achetable avec du karma. 
Tu peux monter deux métiers en parallèle si tu les choisis judicieusement. La bijouterie et la couture par exemple utilisent des composant très différents et l'un ne mangera pas les ressources nécessaires à l'autre.
Le craft d'armure lourde est à éviter avec la forge d'arme qui utilisent les mêmes ressources.

Il vaut mieux crafter le vendredi que le samedi matin car grâce au RVR tu dispose d'un bonus d'artisanat qui reset dans la nuit du vendredi au samedi. Et dans une ville qui n'est pas en débordement sinon tu ne dispose pas du bonus.

Enfin si tu trouve un boost d'xp d'artisanat : il n'augmente pas vraiment ton gain d'artisanat mais plutôt l'xp que tu fera en caftant. Ce qui est très utile pendant le levelling.

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Enfin si tu trouve un boost d'xp d'artisanat : il n'augmente pas vraiment ton gain d'artisanat mais plutôt l'xp que tu fera en caftant. Ce qui est très utile pendant le levelling.


NON. Le bonus d'artisanat fait que ton niveau de métier de craft montera plus vite (il agit de la même manière que le bonus d'artisanat appliqué par les bonus RvR), mais tu gagnera toujours autant de d'expérience pour les niveau du perso. L’intérêt qu'il à est qu'il permet de consommer moins de compositions de craft pour monter un métier.
Quelque soit les bonus actifs, un métier de craft monté de 0 à 400 représentera toujours 10 niveau sur ton personnage (excepté si tu le fait au niveau 2 en sortant de la noob zone, ou il rapportera alors 14 niveaux).

----------


## Myron

En fait il agit sur les deux. Ce qu'il augmente c'est le taux de critique en craft. Et tu ne gagne de vrai XP que lorsque tu fais un critique en craft.

----------


## Mr Slurp

> En fait il agit sur les deux. Ce qu'il augmente c'est le taux de critique en craft. Et tu ne gagne de vrai XP que lorsque tu fais un critique en craft.


Mais non, les critiques en craft font que tu gagnes plus d'expérience en craft, et que donc tu montes ton niveau de craft plus vite (et donc avec moins de compos) pour le nombre de métiers que j'ai fait sous boost d'artisanat, j'en suis absolument sur et certain.

[edit] Source wiki : http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Crafting_Booster



> *Notes*
>     XP gain applies to bonus crafting experience as opposed to experience.

----------


## Maximelene

> Et tu ne gagne de vrai XP que lorsque tu fais un critique en craft.


Non, tu gagnes du "vrai XP" dès que tu passes un niveau de craft, critique ou non.

----------


## Kiyo

La cuisine est sympa à monter aussi, la découverte de recettes y est plus intéressante que dans les autres je trouve et elle se couple bien avec un autre métier de craft d'arme ou d'armure.

----------


## Guitou

> En fait il agit sur les deux. Ce qu'il augmente c'est le taux de critique en craft. Et tu ne gagne de vrai XP que lorsque tu fais un critique en craft.


Non le boost de craft augmente les chance de faire un critique quand on craft un objet, critique qui permet de gagner le double (ou 150% je sais plus) de l'XP de craft que l'objet rapporte normalement.
Mais l'XP de craft ne permet que de remplir la barre d'XP du craft (celle qui se remplit pour les niveaux de craft de 1 à 400), ensuite quand on gagne un niveau de craft on gagne un peu d'XP pour le perso.

----------


## Ellundrine

Pour pex en craftant, un des meilleurs métier c'est bijoutier. Quand tu "découvre" une recette en mettant des ingrédient random, tu gagne bcp plus d'xp de craft, et donc pas mal d'xp tout court. Comme en bijoutier, tu as un pool de recette limité et une grosse réutilisation des compos, ca monte assez rapidement avec un bon kit de recyclage.

----------


## olih

Le problème de bijoutier, c'est les recettes 375+ qui demande de l'ecto contrairement aux autres métiers (hors cuisinier) qui n'en demande qu'au lv400  ::sad:: .

----------


## Bartinoob

Ouais, mais ça coûte quasiment rien jusqu'au 375 contrairement aux autres métiers, donc ça reste du tout bon si ce qui t'intéresse c'est d'xp ton perso  :;):

----------


## Tildidoum

Hum n'étant pas [CPC] j'pose la question ici parce que j'ose pas trop ailleurs :

Savez-vous si pour les missions de guilde il suffit d'être connecté au moment oµ la guilde accompli la mission pour recevoir les tokens de récompense ?
J'suppose que non et qu'il faut vraiment y participer, mais sait-on jamais... C'est juste qu'on a un guildeux dont le pc est en crise, j'aurais aimé qu'il puisse afk dans une map à peu près vide pour éviter la surchauffe et reçoive quand même ses tokens.

----------


## olih

> Hum n'étant pas [CPC] j'pose la question ici parce que j'ose pas trop ailleurs :
> 
> Savez-vous si pour les missions de guilde il suffit d'être connecté au moment oµ la guilde accompli la mission pour recevoir les tokens de récompense ?
> J'suppose que non et qu'il faut vraiment y participer, mais sait-on jamais... C'est juste qu'on a un guildeux dont le pc est en crise, j'aurais aimé qu'il puisse afk dans une map à peu près vide pour éviter la surchauffe et reçoive quand même ses tokens.


Il faut tag au minimum un des pnj de la quête.

----------


## Tildidoum

Rha zutre !
Merci pour la réponse rapide  ::):

----------


## norihiori

Salut a tous, après mon topic inutile ... je me déporte. J'ai crus comprendre qu'il y avait des phases de recrutement et donc on ne peut pas rejoindre quand on veux ?
Je me demandais, comment faire un donjon ? Il faut trouver une équipe ? Il y a un truc d’assisté pour le rejoindre automatiquement ?

----------


## Bartinoob

Pour ta question sur Fort Ranik, sache que vu le prix des gemmes, ça te coûtera 36 po pour nous rejoindre (et ça, c'est quand le prix des gemmes est un peu plus bas).

Il te reste comme option le compagnonnage (sélectionner un serveur PVE pour 24h, tu peux le refaire à l'inifini, seul le RVR est interdit). La dernière option, c'est que le changement de serveur est gratuit uniquement si tu n'as aucun personnage, donc il faudrait supprimer le tien dans ce cas ... :/

Sinon, pour faire un donjon, tu trouves un groupe, quelqu'un lance le donjon et t'as une grosse fenêtre te proposant de rejoindre. Ensuite, y a plus qu'à survivre  :;):

----------


## Lee Tchii

WHAT ? O_O
On peut demander à être recruté n'importe quand (d'ailleurs, c'est toujours pas le bon topic pour ça ^^').
Pour faire un donjon, il faut avoir le niveau, se rendre devant (ou sur la map si un autre le lance) et intégrer un groupe de 5 joueurs. Tu peux trouver des groupes motivés sur gw2lfg.com ou ici même dans le topic concernant les donjons.

----------


## norihiori

hum, je vois ... j'ai 29po, je pense que je vais les sacrifier ... même pour jouer "solo" se seras plus confortable car il y a plus de monde. nan ?

je crois avoir trouvé le bon forum : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/72...sert-Coinz-CPC

Questions, il y aurais de personnes motivé pour le 1er donjon (si c'est pas ici, j demande ou sur le forum ?)
Il y a un mumble pour cette guilde ? Oui ! :B

----------


## Tynril

Salut norihiori,

J'ai remis un peu au propre le topic que tu pointes, je t'invite à en relire le premier message, tu devrais avoir les réponses à toutes tes questions.

----------


## norihiori

Hey cool nice job !  ::):

----------


## TonQ

wop wop wop les canards ! 

Je viens juste de débuter dans ce jeu qui m'as l'air ma foi bien sympathique ! J'aurais tout de même une question. Je joue avec 4 potes et ils ont tous fait norn ... pour faire chier j'ai fait azura et ma question est : Puis je rejoindre mes potos dans les bois gelée des norn même a low level ? et si oui puis-je y continuer mon histoire ou devrais je faire des aller retour entre les azura et les gros nornorn ?? 

Thx d'avance  :;):

----------


## meiKo

Pour rejoindre tes amis les Norn tu peux faire : Brumes (sPvP) > Arche du Lion > Capital Norn. De là, tu pourras accéder à la carte 1-15 Norn.
Par contre ton histoire (du moins le début), se fera côté Azura.
Edit : Cf ci-dessous tu peux passer par la capital Azura aussi pour accéder à l'Arche du Lion  :;):

----------


## Mr Slurp

Alors tu peux très facilement aller rejoindre tes potes.

Pour cela dans Rata Sum prends le portail Asura qui te mène à l'Arche du Lion. Une fois à l'Arche du Lion tu te retrouvera à coté de 5 portail (dont celui par lequel tu sors) et il y en a un qui te mènera à Hoelbrak, et donc à tes copains. Par contre, pour ton histoire personnelles tu devra au moins pendant un temps revenir sur tes terres natales.

[edit] grilled.

----------


## TonQ

Yay !! c'est génial merci beaucoup pour vos réponses !!  ::wub::  Pas grave pour mon histoire, j'aiderais mes potes et j'irais poursuivre la mienne ensuite  ::):

----------


## Guitou

J'ai loupé ça hier mais les 2 derniers objets pour l'histoire vivante ont été ajoutés.


Spoiler Alert! 


Pour ceux qui veulent la surprise ne pas cliquer sur ce point.

----------


## gnouman

Mon PC viens de me lâcher!  ::'(: 

Du coup plus possible de jouer avant facilement 1 semaines voir 2!!! 

Oh haine oh désespoir! 

Bon bah a plus sous le bus...  ::P:

----------


## billybones

Pauvre Gnou nos prières iront pour toi ! Qui te remplacera pour jouer les guerriers carpettes en donj' ?
Ca ne sera plus pareil sans toi !

Autre sujet :
Y'a t il une méthode, un secret, un exploit, ou que sais-je encore, pour qu'Anet veuille tout à coup développer les graphismes pour doubler les skins d'armes et armures existants dans le jeu ?
Non parce que je suis un peu las de voir tous les temps les mêmes skins partout...

----------


## Guitou

Je trouve qu'on est assez bien servit coté skin.
Non ce qui chie c'est surtout de devoir passer par les pierres de transmut fines.

----------


## Zepolak

C'est très bien servi en skins. C'est juste que les gens ont vraiment les mêmes goûts de chiotte.

----------


## purEcontact

C'est un mec en violet et vert qui vous le dis !

----------


## billybones

Z'etes que des pisse-froids ! Ca manque diablement de skins car justement tout le monde finit avec les memes !

----------


## Vaaahn

> Z'etes que des pisse-froids ! Ca manque diablement de skins car justement tout le monde finit avec les memes !


On va pas faire un remake de l'oeuf ou la poule quand même  ::ninja::

----------


## Emile Gravier

> Grinder pour XP c'est pas mon truc . J'aime le PvE, les systèmes de combat un peu complexes, de beaux décors, une communauté sympa et surtout un jeu qui ne m'oblige pas à adopter des séances de jeu quotidiennes avec une rigeur quasi militaire car mes dispos ne sont vraiment pas régulières


Ah c'est marrant, c'est exactement mon cas. Je me laisserais peut être tenter alors !

----------


## Snydlock

> Non parce que je suis un peu las de voir tous les temps les mêmes skins partout...


Ça c'est la faute des gens pas d'Anet.
Perso, j'ai vu assez peu de Charrs avec les mêmes armures que les miennes et pourtant, ce sont les seules que je trouve potables.
Ce qui revient le plus souvent, c'est l'armure de la citadelle et celle achetable en Karma.
Et pour les armes, Ascalon.

----------


## Tildidoum

Pourtant en charr lourd ça va, y'a du choix encore. 

En intermédiaire ... Waw. C'est vraiment la misère, tout particulièrement pour un voleur j'trouve!
Très peu de choix sympa.

----------


## RUPPY

> Ah c'est marrant, c'est exactement mon cas. Je me laisserais peut être tenter alors !


Ben je te confirme que tu peux te laisser tenter  :;): 

J'ai une dizaine d'heure au compteur est le cahier des charges est rempli. Je suis agréablement surpris niveau finition pour un jeu sans abonnement  ::o:

----------


## Drlecteur

> This morning, one of our players shared her amusement at coming across a player named Ronald McDonald in Guild Wars 2. "Ronald" made it even better by handing out an in-game hamburger and some fries. 
> 
> What is the best or funniest character name you've encountered in Guild Wars 2? ~RB2


LA gloire pour Zepo ?

----------


## Vaaahn

> LA gloire pour Zepo ?


Il s'en est fallu que de quelques mois ...

----------


## kierian

J'ai une question de noob concernant les transmutations. Mon war avait une claymore mystique dont j'aimais bien le skin mais que je n'utilisais plus suite à un changement de build (double épée). Du coup, vu que j'avais dans mes rerolls un envout qui utilise l'espadon, j'ai transmuté la mystique d'avec un espadon blanc pourri pour faire passer le "lié à l'âme" à "lié au compte" et ainsi récupérer le skin pour mon envout'.

Bref, je me pose la question, on peut utiliser la même stratégie pour faire passer un arme légendaire de perso à perso ? (parce que se lancer dans la quête d'une légendaire pour qu'au final le skin soit bloqué sur un perso avec lequel je ne joues plus, je suis moyen chaud)

----------


## Guitou

Je vois pas pourquoi on pourrait pas.
Tu conserveras la skin mais tu perdras les stats par contre.

Maintenant j'ai même pas de légendaire, donc pour tester et être sûr à 100%...

----------


## Maximelene

Oui, tu peux  :;):

----------


## kierian

Ahhh, cool, merci !  ::):

----------


## Guitou

Par contre c'est pas dommage de le faire ? Genre tu perds les stats d'un légendaire (censées être le must, même si de peu).

----------


## Maderone

Tu ne fais pas un légendaire pour les stats.

----------


## kierian

> Par contre c'est pas dommage de le faire ? Genre tu perds les stats d'un légendaire (censées être le must, même si de peu).


Nan m'en fout des stats, ce que veux, c'est bien choisir ma légendaire pour être sûr de pouvoir jouer avec le perso que j'utilise le plus à un instant T.  ::):  (là par exemple, vu que je suis war/fufu/envout', j'aurais tendance à privilégier l'épée, vu que celle-ci équipe déjà mes builds de war et d'envout' et qu'elle peut être également intégrée dans un build de fufu, même si pour l'instant je suis DD/DP)

----------


## Maximelene

> Par contre c'est pas dommage de le faire ? Genre tu perds les stats d'un légendaire (censées être le must, même si de peu).


Faut vraiment arrêter avec cette légende urbaine : il n'y a *strictement aucune* différence de stats entre une légendaire et un exotique.



A gauche, Le Rêveur (son nom n'est pas affiché parce que je l'ai justé linké), à droite mon arc court exotique. Même plage de dégâts, même pool de stats (179/128/128).

----------


## Korbeil

C'est A.Net qui l'avait dis si je me rappelle bien, les légendaires sont censés être un chouilla mieux que les exo !  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Zepolak

> Faut vraiment arrêter avec cette légende urbaine


Je rejoins Panda. Ça n'a rien d'une légende urbaine. Anet a annoncé que les stats des légendaires évolueront dans le temps pour être toujours au top. Notamment si/quand y a des armes élevées qui voient le jour.

----------


## Maximelene

> C'est A.Net qui l'avait dis si je me rappelle bien, les légendaires sont censés être un chouilla mieux que les exo !


Et quand ils l'ont dit, les gens ont râlé (à raison, à mon avis), du coup au final ça n'est pas le cas.




> Je rejoins Panda. Ça n'a rien d'une légende urbaine. Anet a annoncé que les stats des légendaires évolueront dans le temps pour être toujours au top. Notamment si/quand y a des armes élevées qui voient le jour.


Oui, pour être toujours *égales* à ce qui se fait de mieux hors légendaire. Pas supérieures.




> You’ll also see more Legendary items in the future and an update to our existing Legendary weapons. *Legendary items were always intended to be on par with other “best-in-slot” items*. So fear not, all existing Legendary weapons, which are currently on par with Exotics, *will be upgraded to be on par with Ascended weapons* at the same time that we add Ascended weapons to the game.


Dire que les légendaires sont supérieures, c'est bel et bien une légende urbaine. Ça n'est pas le cas dans le jeu, et ça ne vient que d'annonces précédant de plusieurs mois la sortie du jeu. Le genre de trucs qui est très souvent modifié avant la release.

----------


## Zepolak

Maxi, j'apprécie que tu ailles chercher les sources, c'est cool, ça permet d'avoir une base saine & ferme sur laquelle argumentée, mais la seule chose que les gens ont dites, c'est que les légendaires seront supérieures aux *exo*.

Et ça, si jamais t'as un jour des armes élévées, c'est juste absolument certain.

Après, j'admets que la toute première formulation de Guitou est imprécise (le "de peu" sous-entend une exclusivité qui n'est ni dans mon post ni dans celui de panda), mais bon. Bref.

----------


## Maximelene

La première formulation de Guitou n'est en rien imprécise : elle retranscrit parfaitement ce qu'il veut dire, c'est à dire le fait qu'il pensait que les légendaires étaient supérieures aux exotiques. J'y ai répondu, il n'y a pas à discuter plus.

Ton message, par contre, n'a aucun rapport direct avec ça. Là où Guitou (et panda, indirectement) parlent du présent, toi tu nous parles d'avenir avec un up des stats *à venir* qui n'a aucun rapport avec le sujet de base. Personne d'autre que toi n'a parlé du fait que "les légendaires *seront* supérieures aux exo". Ce n'est pas sur ça que portait la discussion. Elle portait sur la situation actuelle.

Bref, dire que les légendaires *sont* supérieures aux exotiques est une légende urbaine. Mais elles seront updatées *plus tard* pour correspondre aux objets élevés. Mais les transmuter ne fera pas perdre ça, puisque les légendaires transmutées restent légendaires, et bénéficieront donc probablement elles aussi de l'apport de stats. Dans tous les cas, non, ce n'est pas "dommage" de transmuter une légendaire.

----------


## Vaaahn

Essayer d'argumenter avec Maxi  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Guitou

Eh je vous permets pas !
Je suis pas imprécis... J'ai juste tort.

Je pensais que les légendaires actuels était déjà un poil de couille mieux que les exos.

----------


## Maderone

J'ai tendance à croire qu'au début du jeu les stats étaient légèrement mieux en effet. A chaque fois que je vérifiais sur le wiki c'était le cas. Et puis un beau jour on m'a affirmé que non, les stats étaient pareil. Je vais vérifier, dans le doute quoi et en effet Anet avait changé le truc. Ou alors j'ai eu des hallucinations pendant 2 bons mois (ce qui n'est pas à exclure en fait  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Maximelene

Je pense que tu as halluciné. Après une petite recherche google, j'ai trouvé pas mal de messages affirmant que les légendaires avaient les mêmes stats que les exotiques, datant des premières semaines du jeu (le plus vieux que j'ai trouvé datant du 5 septembre 2012, donc moins de deux semaines après la sortie)  :;):

----------


## belreinuem

En ce qui me concerne, et a la lumière des faits, je considère les légendaires supérieur au exo pour la seule et unique raison que lorsque des armes plus balaise seront disponible, il y a aura pas besoin de re-farmer pour etre au top.

----------


## Maderone

::O: 

Ok

Sinon Max, j'avais essayé de chercher des screens, donc peut être que ceux que j'avais trouvé ont été... truqués ? 
Fin c'est bizarre, parce que je sais que j'ai vraiment fait des recherches sur ça, et que j'en avais conclus après avoir trouvé des preuves, que les légendaires avaient effectivement de meilleurs stats.

----------


## Maximelene

> En ce qui me concerne, et a la lumière des faits, je considère les légendaires supérieur au exo pour la seule et unique raison que lorsque des armes plus balaise seront disponible, il y a aura pas besoin de re-farmer pour etre au top.


Ouais, enfin farmer des dizaines d'heures maintenant pour éviter d'avoir à farmer (très très probablement) cent fois moins plus tard, pour un résultat équivalent, je suis pas sûr que ce soit si génial  ::ninja::

----------


## RUPPY

Il y a un truc que je n'ai pas bien compris : certaines pièces d'armures, dans mon cas, des pièces classées "chef d'oeuvre", portent l'indication : rune le Lyssa 0/2. Dés que je l'enfile, zou, 1/2  ::huh::  Comment je suis passé de 0 à 1 sans y apposer une rune ? Et comment je passe à 2/2 ?

----------


## Maderone

L'amure porte une rune. Ce qui fait que si tu porte 1 pièce d'armure avec la rune de Lyssa, tu as 1/2 runes. Si tu mets une deuxième pièce d'armure avec la rune de Lyssa, tu auras 2/2.
Les bonus sont à échelons en gros. Pour avoir le bonus 2, il te faut 2 runes de Lyssa sur ton armure. Pour avoir le bonus 6 il t'en faut 6.

Dis moi si c'est pas clair.

----------


## RUPPY

> L'amure porte une rune. Ce qui fait que si tu porte 1 pièce d'armure avec la rune de Lyssa, tu as 1/2 runes. Si tu mets une deuxième pièce d'armure avec la rune de Lyssa, tu auras 2/2.
> Les bonus sont à échelons en gros. Pour avoir le bonus 2, il te faut 2 runes de Lyssa sur ton armure. Pour avoir le bonus 6 il t'en faut 6.
> 
> Dis moi si c'est pas clair.


Parfaitement clair : merci  :;):

----------


## Charmide

Pour ceux qui l'auraient raté, on en parle sur le topic W3: il y a eu un reset des droits sur le forum de Grand Cross. 

Donc si vous souhaitez retrouver vos accès, ou que vous êtes investis en 3W et que vous voulez les avoir, envoyez moi un MP ici avec votre compte là-bas histoire que je vous les fournisse !

----------


## Mr Slurp

Bon après 3h30 de douleur dans arah C1, je propose de bannir de la guilde quiconque oserai proposer ce donjon en exploration dans le chan guilde!!!  :Emo:

----------


## Maximelene

T'es un p'tit joueur, trop habitué aux parcours de santé d'Ascalon et de la Citadelle. Arah c'est du vrai donjon, comme j'aimerais en voir plus !

----------


## Maderone

Surtout que bon, le Lupicus c'est un peu le boss le plus facile du jeu, c'est pas la même chose que l'araignée d'ascalon pour ne citer qu'elle hein !

----------


## Mr Slurp

> T'es un p'tit joueur, trop habitué aux parcours de santé d'Ascalon et de la Citadelle. Arah c'est du vrai donjon, comme j'aimerais en voir plus !


Et pendant ce temps avec des groupes similaires on fait des fractales 26 sans que ca ressemble à une punition ni de près ni de loin.... et puis en plus ça loot un peu alors que Arah c'est vraiment pour le plaisir de se faire mal.

----------


## Maderone

Je ne sais pas si vous l'avez fait avec quelqu'un qui connaissait auparavant, mais le chemin 1 a quelque chose de plutôt traumatisant pour les first time. Je sais que ma première fois a duré 5h, celle de Lytchi 4h et ils ne l'ont pas terminé. Après on la refait récemment avec un groupe qui se connaissait bien et c'est passé tout seul !

Donc t'en fais donc pas, il n'est pas si terrible que ça  ::P:

----------


## olih

> Je ne sais pas si vous l'avez fait avec quelqu'un qui connaissait auparavant, mais le chemin 1 a quelque chose de plutôt traumatisant pour les first time. Je sais que ma première fois a duré 5h, celle de Lytchi 4h et ils ne l'ont pas terminé. Après on la refait récemment avec un groupe qui se connaissait bien et c'est passé tout seul !
> 
> Donc t'en fais donc pas, il n'est pas si terrible que ça


 Sauf les gorilles :fear:

----------


## purEcontact

> Et pendant ce temps avec des groupes similaires on fait des fractales 26 sans que ca ressemble à une punition ni de près ni de loin.... et puis en plus ça loot un peu alors que Arah c'est vraiment pour le plaisir de se faire mal.


Le plaisir du Challenge !

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Bon après 3h30 de douleur dans arah C1, je propose de bannir de la guilde quiconque oserai proposer ce donjon en exploration dans le chan guilde!!!


D'ailleurs vous l'avez tué le gorille ?  ::o: 
Bon après, comme l'a dit Maderone, ya eu pire, et même bien pire ! 
Combien d'heures avons-nous passées sur le C4, par exemple ?

----------


## Mr Slurp

Non on à pas tué le gorille, notre santé mentale était déjà suffisamment atteinte, on à préféré limiter la casse.
Sinon, on avait un seule membre qui connaissait arah, mais pas ce chemin il me semble. D'un coté vos histoire des 5 et 4h sur ce chemin me rassurent, mais pour le coup je m’interroge un peu plus sur ce que j’appellerai l'équilibrage du donjon. Pourquoi le moindre mob qui traine doit forcément être un argent, et par groupe de 4.... que y'ai plein de boss avec des tactiques spéciales à appliquer pourquoi pas, mais y'en a tellement de boss qu'ils pourraient réduire le nombre de merde qu'on rencontre entre deux.

----------


## Maderone

Bah le C4 c'est différent quand même Lytchi, on s'est entêté alors qu'il était complètement bugué. D'ailleurs Tynril l'a fait récemment, donc va falloir y retourner !

En ce qui concerne le fait que le moindre mob rencontré n'apporte pas vraiment un intérêt à combattre, je suis d'accord avec toi, par contre pour les boss non. C'est quand même agréable d'avoir des tas de strats différentes même si c'est limité, fin t'as l'air de dire que c'est moyen  ::P: . Maintenant le C1 peut se rush en ne faisant que les événements et les boss ce qui permet de ne pas passer 2h sur des argents sans intérêt entre 2 trucs intéressants.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Plus que le nombre ou la difficulté des mobs, je m'interroge sur le rapport temps passé/difficulté/récompenses. 
Je n'ai jamais rien looté de potable à Arah, et si je l'ai (tant) fait, c'est pour les tokens de donjons, pour Bifrost, et le titre de Dongeon Master (on attend un patch du C4 avant de se relancer).
Ya vraiment un problème d'équilibrage global dans les donjons (comme pour les Lamentations ... sur toute une route, tu n'as que des mobs faciles, et les deux derniers combats sont ... gloups).

----------


## Odrhann

Les gorilles  :Emo: 

---------- Post added at 14h31 ---------- Previous post was at 14h31 ----------

J'ai toujours pas compris si y avait une strat  :Emo:

----------


## Graouu

Hello, j'ai laché GW32 y a un petit moment (la vie, le temps  le boulot toussa), je jouais pas mal en MCM, du coup je me demandais si j'allais avoir mal au cul rapport au stuff à ceux d'en face ou si c'est toujours jouable ? Merci.

----------


## Maderone

> Hello, j'ai laché GW3 y a un petit moment (la vie, le temps  le boulot toussa), je jouais pas mal en MCM, du coup je me demandais si j'allais avoir mal au cul rapport au stuff à ceux d'en face ou si c'est toujours jouable ? Merci.


Bah sachant qu'on est toujours sur GW2 en 2013, va falloir que tu fasse un saut dans le temps pour retrouver ton époque originale, je sais pas trop combien ça coute en gemme donc bonne chance  ::P:

----------


## Graouu

> Bah sachant qu'on est toujours sur GW2 en 2013, va falloir que tu fasse un saut dans le temps pour retrouver ton époque originale, je sais pas trop combien ça coute en gemme donc bonne chance


Fatigue toussa, désolé...  ::cry::

----------


## Maximelene

Bien sûr que c'est toujours jouable. On n'est pas dans WoW, le stuff aujourd'hui est (pratiquement) le même qu'il y a des mois, on n'a pas pris 3 paliers de stuff et triplé nos stats  :;):

----------


## Graouu

> Bien sûr que c'est toujours jouable. On n'est pas dans WoW, le stuff aujourd'hui est (pratiquement) le même qu'il y a des mois, on n'a pas pris 3 paliers de stuff et triplé nos stats


Merci de cette réponse. Je vais sans doute profiter de la maj pour refaire un tour de manège. Merci.

----------


## gnouman

'Tain toujours pas mon PC, je peux toujours pas jouer, J'EN AI MARRE!  ::'(: 

Envoyez vos dons en carotte a ma Lapine Sorcière pour qu'elle ne meurt pas de faim merci.  ::sad::

----------


## Orgazmo

Ce qu'il y a d’aberrant dans les donjons ce sont surtout les taux de récompenses qui sont loin d'être à la hauteur. Dans les cas extrême, on peut citer notre fameux C1 d'Arah de 3h30 pour des clopinettes et quelques Tokens (des coffres ? vous avez dit des coffres ?). Il serait peut-être temps qu'Anet rende les donjons intéressant, avec des récompenses et des objectifs à hauteurs des difficultés... Et là, je ne parle même pas du mode histoire :-\

----------


## Maderone

Ils devraient peut être mettre une grosse récompense de fin de donjon... ça éviterait de voir le premier coffre se faire farmer et puis ça encouragerait à le faire en entier.

----------


## Vaaahn

> Et là, je ne parle même pas du mode histoire :-\


Ça te donne le droit de le refaire, ingrat  ::ninja::

----------


## Orgazmo

> Ça te donne le droit de le refaire, ingrat


J'ai ski-nautique...

----------


## NayeDjel

> Ce qu'il y a d’aberrant dans les donjons ce sont surtout les taux de récompenses qui sont loin d'être à la hauteur. Dans les cas extrême, on peut citer notre fameux C1 d'Arah de 3h30 pour des clopinettes et quelques Tokens (des coffres ? vous avez dit des coffres ?). Il serait peut-être temps qu'Anet rende les donjons intéressant, avec des récompenses et des objectifs à hauteurs des difficultés... Et là, je ne parle même pas du mode histoire :-\


Tsssss, Tous ces matérialistes, c'est dingue !  :tired: 

Ce qui compte c'est l'accomplissement personnel ! Se retrouver avec cinq canards, braver tous les dangers, l'aventure à l'état pure, l'exaltation de la découverte ! Passer une soirée dans la bonne humeur et la détente, c'est ça la vraie récompense !  :B):  

Bande de rapaces !  ::(: 






Non en fait je déconne, après 3h30 j'aurais bien aimé avoir un petit truc  ::cry::  Remplacez "détente" par "frustration" aussi  :^_^:

----------


## Ryg

J'ai quelques soucis concernant des mécaniques de jeu, plus particulièrement concernant la représaille:

Il est indiqué sur le wiki gw2 que les dégâts causés par représailles sont calculés par coup subi, or tout à l'heure en session pvp un mec en face à whine car il c'était pris 8k dégâts de représailles alors qu'il ne m'avait touché que 6 fois tout au plus ( voleur spé spam 2). Du coup je me demande si les dégâts de représailles ne sont pas calculés en fonction des dégâts subis.

----------


## Mr Slurp

Faut faire gaffe, le wiki anglais semble plus précis que que wiki français sur le sujet:
http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Retaliation




> Damage dealt depends on the level and power of the retaliation's source. At level 80 this is: 
> 198.45 + (0.075 * Power)


Ce qui donne avec 2k de power un peu moins de 350 de dégats...on reste très loin des 8k donné par la pleureuse.

----------


## atavus

Je sais pas si c'est déjà passé mais çà a du:
https://forum-fr.guildwars2.com/foru...s-de-mega-boss

En somme les coffres des world boss risque de devenir faisable une seul fois par jour.

----------


## Mr Slurp

Oui c'était déjà passé sur le sujet dev tracker
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/72...=1#post6492530

Et personnellement je trouve que c'est une bonne chose.

----------


## Maximelene

Apparemment, quelqu'un sur Reddit a eu un message il y a 15 minutes annonçant un patch dans l'heure  :;):

----------


## Kurosaru

Je confirme, j'étais IG, plus qu'à attendre.

----------


## Guitou

La maj est en cours (coupure des serveurs dans 1 minute).

----------


## Bartinoob

Je me suis co, j'ai été déco. Et ça DL à deux à l'heure.  :Emo:

----------


## Guitou

Perso ça DL correctement.
10 800 fichiers par contre, ça va être long à DL.

---------- Post added at 17h47 ---------- Previous post was at 17h27 ----------

Bon ben ça a été plutôt rapide, par contre j'ai pas vu combien j'ai DL.

----------


## Maximelene

Vous noterez qu'une nouvelle section de succès assez mystérieuse est apparue dans votre feuille de personnages.

Certains savent de quoi il en retourne (des infos ont filtré), d'autres risquent de le découvrir puisqu'il y a des indices en jeu, mais j'invite tous les joueurs à ne pas spoiler tout ça. Tout le monde découvrira bien assez vite de quoi il en retourne, et ce serait dommage de gâcher la surprise  :;):

----------


## Snydlock

Et si vous êtes comme moi; c'est-à-dire que vous commencez vos romans par la fin et que vous regardez le dernier épisode d'une série alors que vous l'avez à peine commencée; vous pouvez flooder Maxi parce qu'il sait.

----------


## atavus

> Et si vous êtes comme moi; c'est-à-dire que vous commencez vos romans par la fin et que vous regardez le dernier épisode d'une série alors que vous l'avez à peine commencée; vous pouvez flooder Maxi parce qu'il sait.


J'y ai pensé.
Donc c'est quoi la fin ?

*Pour les flemmards attention spoilers*
http://imgur.com/a/aqpvE

----------


## Yeuss

Ils ont viré le coffre Centaure?

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Ils ont viré le coffre Centaure?


Il semble que oui, il faut tuer le boss pour l'avoir (et dans tout les cas c'est un coffre qui ne loot plus un jaune systématiquement)

----------


## Lee Tchii

De toute façon ce coffre était buggué pour certains ! Les personnages lvl 80 obtenaient du lvl 40 et les autres personnages obtenaient des objets à leur niveau !  ::o:

----------


## Bartinoob

Bah non, c'était comme les donjons, tu chopais aléatoirement des items du niveau de la map/instance ou du niveau de ton perso.

----------


## Siscka

Plop ici j'ai fais la release j'ai pas mal joué à fond pendant 1 mois puis j'ai lâché avec ma gu vu que le pve était une joke avec des donjons buggé ou facile ou encore le rvr aka clipping all day.

Je me tâte à reprendre voir les nouveautés.

J'ai un archer lvl max côté pve/rvr avec plusieurs set donjons.

Donc je vous demande ici si c'est mieux depuis y'a moyen de s'amuser côté pve/rvr y'a des nouveautés et des fix ? Je ne parle pas du pvp en arène qui pour moi n'a aucun avenir.

----------


## Tygra

Il n'y a pas d'archer dans ce jeu  :;): 

Tu as probablement un Rodeur (Ranger en VO).

Si le RvR te posait problème à cause du clipping, c'est complètement résolu. Le meta actuel est pas forcément la tasse de thé des canards, m'enfin certains y trouvent leur compte.

Pour le PvE il y a eu des amélioration de confort je dirais : bug fix, rééquilibrage des classes (?), un donjon a été refait (a priori les autres devraient suivre), les fractales ont été rajoutées (PvE high-lvl, plus intéressant que les donjons car plus varié au niveau des mécaniques -avis perso-), changements à Orr, world boss intéressants en terme de loot ... entre autres.

D'autres joueurs plus assidus que moi te feront probablement des précisions !

----------


## Siscka

Ranger.*

----------


## wietrem

et depuis la dernière MAJ des event BEAUCOUP plus dur en terre d'Orr  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Tildidoum

> Donc je vous demande ici si c'est mieux depuis y'a moyen de s'amuser côté pve/rvr y'a des nouveautés et des fix ? Je ne parle pas du pvp en arène qui pour moi n'a aucun avenir.


Y'a eu surtout :

 Les fractales. C'est un donjon qui se farme "à l'infini", avec une difficulté croissante à mesure que l'on monte en niveau de fractale.
 Ca consiste en fait en plusieurs mini-donjon. Quand tu commences une fractale, ton groupe va devoir en terminer 3 d'affilée (ils sont choisi aléatoirement). Tous les niveaux pairs, en sus des 3 mini donjon, il y aura un niveau supplémentaire, en gros un boss final.

 Une fois ces 3 donjons (+ éventuellement le 4eme), tu gagnes un niveau de fractale.
 Grosso merdo, pour les 10 premiers niveaux, c'est juste la découverte et l'apprentissage des strats. Une fois les strats connues et maîtrisées, c'est bien plus facile que les autres donjons du jeu.

 A partir du niveau 10, viennent s'ajouter des difficultés supplémentaires (la joie des harpies qui te bump dans le vide, tout ça). Et surtout, les boss de chaque mini-donjon viennent vous coller l'agonie : un debuf qui te fait perdre un pourcentage fixe de ta santé maximum. Jusqu'au niveau 19, ca reste tout à fait gérable sans résistance à l'agonie, après ça se corse.
 En gros pour la suite il va s'agir de monter sa résistance à l'agonie (aka AR pour agony resistance en anglais) ... 
 Et là ça devient du gear gating, et perso j'adore les fractales mais ce système m'emmerde un peu. Enfin les afficionados des MMO classiques y sont habitués.

 Ca c'est pour le gros ajout PvE, pour le WvW le problème de culling semble avoir été réglé.
 Pas de changement majeur en sPvP. Moi j'attend surtout un GvG, ce jeu a un vrai potentiel pour ça ... Vivement que ça arrive, en espérant que ça ne soit pas complètement gâché !

Cela dit, à moins d'accrocher à mort au WvW, si toi et ta "gu" êtes du genre à consommer du contenu vitesse grand V (et ça semble être le cas), le contenu PvE risque d'être toujours léger pour vous.

----------


## Siscka

Ok merci.

Ma gu est retourné sur wow (perso j'aime pas) donc si je reviens ça sera solo puis trouver des gens etc.

Merci pour le résumé je vais ré install on verra ce que ça donne au finale même si je suis pas convaincu pour être honnête.

----------


## Maximelene

Si certains parmi vous ont tendance à sélectionner leur personnage avant d'entendre la musique de l'écran de sélection, je vous conseille, depuis aujourd'hui, d'attendre quelques instants qu'elle démarre  :;): 

Je tiens aussi à préciser que si vous faites une blague sur les spoilers, vous manquerez cruellement d'originalité.  ::ninja:: 

A part ça, aujourd'hui c'est Pâques, le jour où on fête la résurrection d'un certain mec, et comme par hasard la promo du jour concerne les orbes de résurrection  ::ninja::

----------


## Odrhann

> Je tiens aussi à préciser que si vous faites une blague sur les spoilers, vous manquerez cruellement d'originalité.


 ::(:

----------


## Pourrave

J'ai cru à un bug pour la musique d'accueil ^^ j'ai pas mis adlib dans le uw2config.exe pourtant

----------


## Anita Spade

*Toutes les questions que vous pourriez vous poser sur le* 
*SUPER ADVENTURE BOX*

A.k.a. Le lien vers la F.A.Q. officielle d'Anet sur l'event du 1er avril._(Attention aux spoilers, ne cliquez pas si vous voulez pas en savoir plus)
(Mais sinon, vous pouvez y aller, ça ne gâche rien, et c'est instructif)_

*Et pour le mot de la fin, le meilleur conseil d'Anet:*
"Pensez toujours à avoir une serviette à portée de main, au cas où vous auriez les mains moites."

----------


## olih



----------


## Nessou

http://www.guildmag.com/colin-johans...ild-gvg-update

Poisson d'avril de Guildmag.com

----------


## Odrhann

Yeah, le Jet d'Asura !

----------


## Tynril

Toute la bande son de l'Adventure Box est disponible sur le SoundCloud officiel d'ArenaNet : https://soundcloud.com/arenanet/sets...uper-adventure

----------


## Maximelene

Et si vous voulez télécharger les morceaux, c'est facile  :;):

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Et si vous voulez télécharger les morceaux, c'est facile


Pourquoi utiliser ça pour récupérer une version 128kbps quand Anet autorise le téléchargement de mieux, voir du WAV.

----------


## Maximelene

J'avais pas vu qu'ils avaient eux-même mis le bouton de téléchargement  ::sad::

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Bon, après, ça reste du wav, c'est un poil violent.

Mais pour te rassurer, y'avais pas le bouton avant. Je sais pas quand ils l'ont ajouté.

----------


## silence

Je crois qu'il y était déjà mais seulement fichier par fichier. En tout cas je suis joie, même avec du wav.

----------


## Maximelene

Plutôt que d'utiliser Dragon Timer, je ne peux que vous conseiller de faire votre possible pour switcher progressivement vers ce site de timers. En plus d'être plus joli, plus pratique, plus précis, il est aussi visiblement bien plus efficace pour détecter et rendre inutiles les "fakes".

Mais bon, faut faire passer le message pour qu'il devienne utilisé, et donc fiable.

----------


## Maximelene

Allez, premier guide de theorycrafting sur Guild Wars 2, assez simple, pour vous aider à taper plus, mais surtout à taper mieux !

*Guild Wars 2 : Dégâts & Optimisation*

----------


## Maderone

Laisse tomber, on comprend rien, c'est mal expliqué, pas clair, y'a des chiffres partout. Non mais sérieux.  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

J'y peux rien si tu sais pas compter au delà de 4  ::ninja::

----------


## Nessou

Assez bien fait, même si j'ai rien appris.  ::ninja::

----------


## Guitou

tl;dr  ::ninja::

----------


## meiKo

Très bien résumé/regroupé même si j'ai rien appris de nouveau non plus ^^

----------


## Zepolak

C'est un gros travail de tout rassembler au même endroit. En plus, c'est bien détaillé. Typiquement, dans le tableau des % critiques, y a des lignes "en plus" que ce que je voyais sur Reddit.
Bref merci bien !

----------


## Bartinoob

J'ai rien dit.

@Made : si, j'ai passé le jeu en anglais, on m'y a fait penser sur le mumble. Mais chut, on a rien vu  ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

Vu quoi ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Fhey

Bonjour.

Je suis nouveau sur le forum mais je voulais vous remercier pour toutes ces informations très utiles (ça va m'en faire de la lecture...)

----------


## Zepolak

> Bonjour.
> 
> Je suis nouveau sur le forum mais je voulais vous remercier pour toutes ces informations très utiles (ça va m'en faire de la lecture...)


Bienvenu !

Méfie-toi, y a des gens bizarres et aussi des gens bizarres.

----------


## Wizi

Petite question que certains canards poseront surement, ou qui sortira jeudi.

Concernant le rattrapage des défis de guilde, il y aura un rattrapage ?
Si oui, on se limite à combien d'essai, sachant qu'il faut un certain nombre de joueurs pour les réussir, une bonne coordination et que la récompense personnelle n'est donnée qu'une fois le défi réussi ?
Est-ce qu'il faudrait organiser, demander à un maximum de personnes qui peuvent jouer le jeudi 21h, de venir aider à faire les défis même si ça ne leur rapportera rien ?

La question se reposera surement dans 3 semaines avec les Puzzles de guilde.

----------


## Mr Slurp

C'est vrai que pour ces gros évènement qui demandent d'avoir un grand nombre de joueur, le rattrapage risque de devenir compliqué. Il est certain qu'un effectif de 15 personnes ne sera pas suffisant.

----------


## olih

Je pense que les défis de guilde, ça ne sera (le jeudi) qu'un essai (voir aucun s'il n'y a que 3 clampins  *monavis*), surtout si on est peu nombreux : franchement, je ne suis pas certain qu'on réussisse à avoir autant de monde que le dimanche (mais je peux me tromper) et la mécanique  de récompense n'aide clairement pas contrairement aux chasse à la prime/courses.

Bon s'il y a 20/30 personnes qui n'ont pas fait le défi dimanche et qui se pointent jeudi, ça sera une autre histoire.

----------


## Guitou

Jusqu'à présent on est une dizaine minimum chaque jeudi.

----------


## Maderone

On peut toujours choisir d'accepter d'autres personnes que les membres de la guilde ! Ça pourrait aider.

----------


## Mr Slurp

> On peut toujours choisir d'accepter d'autres personnes que les membres de la guilde ! Ça pourrait aider.


Ouai, mais si on prends l'exemple de la mission qu'on a réussi hier soir, du PU indiscipliné pourrai tout faire foirer, c'est un peu à double tranchant.

----------


## Zepolak

J'ai l'impression de lire des gens parlant de RvR  ::trollface::

----------


## Mr Slurp

PvE is serious business  ::P:

----------


## Dachnavar

Oh, il nous faut un topic pour le PvE serious !  ::ninja::

----------


## Lee Tchii

Bah, on a des guildes amies, et je crois même qu'une guilde faisant partie de RAID fait ses missions de guilde le jeudi.
De là à les contacter et leur proposer un partenariat ...  ::ninja::

----------


## Zepolak

> Bah, on a des guildes amies, et je crois même qu'une guilde faisant partie de RAID fait ses missions de guilde le jeudi.
> De là à les contacter et leur proposer un partenariat ...


Pas "faisant partie", participant. Participant. C'est vraiment un coquille vide le RAID.  ::): 

Par contre, je suis pris au dépourvu, l'idée me paraît juste excellente, mais je ne sais même pas quelle guilde fait ça. Néanmoins, je pense qu'on est genre les premiers chez GC à avoir eu les défis de guilde. En tout cas, une autre des grosses guilde participant au RAID n'y est pas encore. Ce serait plus pour la semaine prochaine ou dans deux semaines.

----------


## Lee Tchii

J'ai peut-être mal interprété "sorties de guilde" pour les AxG, mais effectivement, et vu qu'il y a peu de canards le jeudi pour le rattrapage et que les défis de guilde sont plutôt costauds, une aide extérieure serait la bienvenue, me semble-t-il ...

----------


## Zepolak

Ah non je ne sais vraiment pas, y a pas de sous-entendu. C'est pas que je n'écoute pas quand les gens en parlent mais je pense que je n'ai pas du tout imprimé ces infos-là. Faudra leur demander vu qu'on les voit ce soir et demain soir. Faut y penser par contre :x

----------


## purEcontact

> Petite question que certains canards poseront surement, ou qui sortira jeudi.
> 
> Concernant le rattrapage des défis de guilde, il y aura un rattrapage ?
> Si oui, on se limite à combien d'essai, sachant qu'il faut un certain nombre de joueurs pour les réussir, une bonne coordination et que la récompense personnelle n'est donnée qu'une fois le défi réussi ?
> Est-ce qu'il faudrait organiser, demander à un maximum de personnes qui peuvent jouer le jeudi 21h, de venir aider à faire les défis même si ça ne leur rapportera rien ?
> 
> La question se reposera surement dans 3 semaines avec les Puzzles de guilde.


Le jeudi, on fait tout ce qui rapporte des recommandations, donc on lancera un défi et quand il y aura les puzzles, on lancera un puzzle.
Si on s'entend bien avec une guilde, on pourra s'aligner sur sa soirée d'event à elle pour faire rattraper les canards.

J'en profite pour rappeler (ou informer, c'est selon) que le meilleur moyen d'avoir ses recommandations, c'est de venir sur mumble le dimanche soir, soirée principale pour les missions de guilde.

[Mode moins diplomatique]
En gros, si vous êtes là le dimanche soir mais que vous foutez pas les pieds sur mumble quand il y a les missions de guilde qui se lancent, ne venez pas pleurer si vous n'avez pas avoir toutes vos recommandations.
[/mode]

----------


## Zepolak

> [Mode moins diplomatique]
> En gros, si vous êtes là le dimanche soir mais que vous foutez pas les pieds sur mumble quand il y a les missions de guilde qui se lancent, ne venez pas pleurer si vous n'avez pas avoir toutes vos recommandations.
> [/mode]


En parlant de ça, sans faire référence à mon cas, euh... Est-ce que ça coûte vraiment quelque chose le fait que quelqu'un retranscrive à l'écrit ce qu'il se passe ?

J'veux dire... Des gens peuvent avoir de bonnes raisons qui les regardent de ne pas allumer le mumble pour cette soirée là, voire de jouer sans aucun son...

----------


## Maximelene

> En parlant de ça, sans faire référence à mon cas, euh... Est-ce que ça coûte vraiment quelque chose le fait que quelqu'un retranscrive à l'écrit ce qu'il se passe ?


Dans des trucs comme les missions de guilde ? Je plains sincèrement le mec qui devra s'y coller. Vu comment déjà on avait du mal à s'entendre sur Mumble...

----------


## Bartinoob

Disons que c'est dur d'expliquer rapidement ce qu'il faudra faire quand ça parle de poney en chan guilde  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Slurp

Oui, je suis assez de l'avis de maxi, la communication est constante pour les missions de guildes comme pour les chasse à la prime, celui qui serait chargé de retranscrire ne pourrai simplement pas participer.

Pour le RvRiste que tu es, je comparerai ça aux ordres donnés par un lead pendant un combat (peut être en juste un peu moins rapide)

Venir en écoute sur le mumble est de mon point de vue une vrai nécessité.

----------


## Maximelene

Clairement. Et au vu des objectifs de certaines missions, il faut bien se dire une chose : des erreurs individuelles peuvent faire échouer la mission pour toute la guilde.

----------


## NayeDjel

> Clairement. Et au vu des objectifs de certaines missions, il faut bien se dire une chose : des erreurs individuelles peuvent faire échouer la mission pour toute la guilde.


Comme aller secourir des quaggans et les laisser à leur triste|heureux sort  :tired:

----------


## olih

> Comme aller secourir des quaggans et les laisser à leur triste|heureux sort


D'un autre coté, c'était des quaggan.
Ce défi n'est pas crédible un seul instant.

----------


## Maximelene

Sauver 10 Quaggans. 3 minutes plus tard, chez CPC :

"Génial ! On a échoué !!!"

----------


## gnouman

Rappel moi qui était dans le groupe des gens qui ont échoués ?  ::trollface::

----------


## purEcontact

Moi, j'vois pas  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Zepolak

Question conne... C'est pas instancié ces trucs ? J'ai pas eu cette impression, mais si je me suis rendu dans des zones que je ne connaissais pas. Si c'est pas instancié, alors ça veut dire que n'importe qui passant par là peut autant faire foirer le truc, autant si ce n'est plus que n'importe quel membre de guilde ?
Ce qui nécessiterait si c'est le cas de carrément communiquer sur le chan carte, même pas guilde...

----------


## purEcontact

Pour les défis de guilde, tu peux choisir si tu le fais uniquement en guilde ou si tu autorises le pick up.

----------


## Maximelene

Via Reddit :




> Ok.... just ran it right after the patch and we did fine up to the final 2 bosses... and it took 1 hour to finally kill just 1 boss due to constant wiping! Did they change the difficulty here?!?! WHY? We could NOT kill the 2nd boss ... he was just impossible... I am max gear and so was many others in the PUG ... the bosses are using some new skills not seen before the patch and they are super buffed in difficulty. Granted I just ran the same dungeon in 30-45 mins RIGHT before the patch and the 2 bosses were a small challenge but now they are impossible. This type of change reminds me of how *they have changed AC to insane difficulty* and if the game keeps going this way... it will drive people away. Any of you seen this change since the patch tonight? If it was intentional... well thanks for making it so I will never run this dungeon again.. and it was my favorite to date....


Le mec a passé 2 heures sur le boss de fin du nouveau donjon, chouine parce que c'est trop dur, et compare ça au patch où ils on rendu les Catacombes d'une difficulté folle.

Comme j'ai bien ri, je partage  ::ninja::

----------


## Bartinoob

Bah, il dit quand même que la modif a eu lieu cette nuit alors qu'avant ça passait tranquille. J'vais attendre de le refaire une fois ce soir avant de me moquer  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

Ouais, mais vu qu'il dit qu'Ascalon est dur (et que des gens lui ont répondu qu'il n'avaient vu aucun changement), j'ai plutôt tendance à penser qu'il est mauvais.

----------


## Nessou

2 heures pour un boss à Asca !  ::huh:: 

Le mec doit prendre une journée pour faire un Arah !  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Maximelene

> Le mec a passé 2 heures *sur le boss de fin du nouveau donjon*


 ::ninja:: 

Par contre effectivement, j'aimerais bien avoir son avis sur Arah  ::P:

----------


## Bartinoob

Arah c'est facile, il y a des raccourcis  ::ninja:: 

Comprenne qui pourra.

----------


## Drlecteur

On parle ici du mode histoire ou explo ?

Car, pour le boss de fin en explo chemin 2 en tout cas, 2h me parait pas inconcevable si tu as un groupe de PU qui comprenne rien et qui ont jamais vu Ghostbuster  :tired: 

Edith: J'ai lu la page reddit, rien compris...



> (Rox and Braham helped revive dead people[...])


Quel rapport avec les deux la ?
Et il y'a un double boss de fin maintenant ?

J'ai raté un truc je pense  ::O:

----------


## Zepolak

On parle ici du nouveau donjon, et une comparaison est faite avec un autre donjon pré-existant.

Rox et Braham, c'est des PNJs du nouveau donjon.

----------


## Mr Slurp

> j'ai plutôt tendance à penser qu'il *manque d'expérience*.


Politically correct fix  ::P: 

:ApprenonsAMaxiLaModeration: :crosschanguilde:  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

Oui, c'est probablement son manque d'expérience qui l'a empêché de remarquer que le mec de 5m de haut se téléportait toutes les 20s, et qu'un mec volant en jetpack couvrait 1/3 de l'arène de zones de flammes. Il n'est pas mauvais, ni bigleux, juste inexpérimenté.  ::ninja:: 

Mais très inexpérimenté, quand même, pour qu'Ascalon soit d'une difficulté folle  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Slurp

Eh bah tu vois que tu sais te modérer 


 :;):

----------


## Drlecteur

Merci Zepo, je comprends mieux.

Dire que j'ai un partiel d'anglais dans une semaine...

----------


## Orgazmo

Remarque... Je me rappellerai toujours de mon tout premier Ascalon...  ::|: 

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/71...=1#post5898107

----------


## Zepolak

> Remarque... Je me rappellerai toujours de mon tout premier Ascalon... 
> 
> http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/71...=1#post5898107


Relu avec grand plaisir, un post vraiment très sympa  ::): 

Ma toute première sortie en catacombe a aussi été une découverte, mais pas à ce point j'avoue !

----------


## Tynril

J'en avais pas mal chié sur mes premières Catacombes en explo, avec un groupe où nous étions tous Lv34~35.

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/71...t=#post5908293

----------


## Le Porte-Poisse

> Arah c'est facile, il y a des raccourcis 
> 
> Comprenne qui pourra.


Arahraccourcis, le frere du celebre chef gaulois d'un petit village qui resiste encore et toujours a l'envahisseur ?  :Cigare:

----------


## Bartinoob

Non, là tu résistes pas trop à l'envahisseur, t'essaies juste de te barrer avant qu'il te one-shot  :Emo:

----------


## atavus

> Non, là tu résistes pas trop à l'envahisseur, t'essaies juste de te barrer avant qu'il te one-shot


Et encore c'est quand t'arrive à te barrer.

----------


## Maximelene

Vu dans les fichiers du jeu :

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Vu dans les fichiers du jeu :
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/33Ujwm0.png


ça ressemble surtout à des vieux trucs préparatoires ça.
ça me rappel les premiers documents présents sur le wiki GW2. 

Les anciennes version des cartes qui étaient visibles lors de la beta et du lancement.

----------


## Maximelene

Maintenant que tu le dis...  ::(:

----------


## Maximelene

L'astuce du jour qui change la vie : dans la fenêtre de vente du Comptoir, vous pouvez régler le prix grâce à la molette de la souris, en mettant votre curseur sur le champ que vous désirez changer. Bonus : si vous êtes à, par exemple, 30pa et 0pc, réduire les pc de 1 vous fait passer à 29,99pa.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> L'astuce du jour qui change la vie : dans la fenêtre de vente du Comptoir, vous pouvez régler le prix grâce à la molette de la souris, en mettant votre curseur sur le champ que vous désirez changer. Bonus : si vous êtes à, par exemple, 30pa et 0pc, réduire les pc de 1 vous fait passer à 29,99pa.


Wopitaing, merci pour cette astuce.

----------


## SteackHC

Oh merci, vachement pratique ce truc!

----------


## oth4l4

Alors j'ai le jeu je suis level 30 et j'ai lu la première page de ce long post et j'aimerais rejoindre les canards c'est bien Vizunah ?  ::):

----------


## Maderone

Oui.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Ce mega fail d'anet.
Ils ont touché des trucs par rapport aux dommages de chute.
Le résultat, c'est que c'est tout pété...

Résultat possible d'une chute (d'une falaise) :
- Retour en haut pour retomber puis prendre les dégâts. 
- Retour en haut pour retomber en boucle infinie, la seule solution étant le tp.
- Pas de dégât de chute, puis, après un temps X, tout les dégâts d'un coup qui peut vous tuer (pas de simple mise à terre)
- Si vous prenez des dégâts de chute, et que vous sautez derrière, vous reprenez les dégâts (voir la vidéo d'exemple)





Topic WWW sur le sujet : https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/foru...iff-damage-lag
Note que ça se produit également en PVE, le jump en boucle infinie m'est arrivé dans le puzzle jump à ressource du saut de malchor

----------


## Maximelene

J'ai eu ce soucis hier au complexe de la fusion, deux fois après avoir atteint le sol je me suis retrouvé tp quelques mètres plus haut (la première fois m'a fait rater mon atterrissage, j'en suis mort). J'ai cru à un lag, ou à un bug isolé.

----------


## atavus

Ceci explique tout.
Vu pas mal de fois en PvE.

----------


## Zepolak

Bon ben ceci explique cela, merci pour l'info !

----------


## purEcontact

Le rapport financier du premier trimestre de NCSoft vient de sortir, sans surprise : les gemmes rapportent beaucoup d'argent tandis que la vente de boites décline.

http://fr.reddit.com/r/Guildwars2/co...ings_releases/

----------


## GUESH

Salut à tous !
Je suis à la recherche d'un mmorpg pour m'occuper, j'ai entendu parler de GW 2, cependant je n'ai aucune expérience avec la franchise Guild Wars. 
De ce fait, j'ai juste quelques petites questions à vous poser avant d'envisager l'achat du jeu :
- le farm est-il "bien récompensé" ? Je ne suis pas un grand fan du pvp j'adore plutôt claquer du mob/commercer pour me faire de l'équipement puissant afin de farmer encore plus. 
- est-il possible de -raisonnablement- farmer seul ? Existe-t-il une(des) classe(s) capable(s) de le faire ? Bien entendu c'est plus sympathique de jouer à plusieurs mais je n'aimerais pas être contraint d'attendre telle ou telle classe quand j'ai envie de faire quelque chose


Merci

----------


## Mr Slurp

Alors de mon point de vue : 

-Tu arrivera assez rapidement au stuff max, donc farmer plus pour être plus fort, ce n'est simplement pas possible. Les trucs qui peuvent être farmé pour faire de la collectionite aiguë sont les donjons (skin spécifiques au donjons), mais par contre c'est par groupe de 5 personnes, donc tout seul c'est à exclure.

-Toutes les classes peuvent survivre n'importe ou dans le monde PvE sans trop avoir besoin d'autres joueurs, tu n'aura que très rarement besoin de classe spécifiques pour réussir quelque chose, être plusieurs suffit.

Le farm dans ce jeu te rendra principalement plus riche, te permettant de t'équiper de avec des skins rares, mais ca ne te rendra pas plus fort (même les légendaires qui demandent un farm terrible ne te rendent pas plus fort)

----------


## Tygra

Le jeu n'est pas orienté dans le sens du farm.
Ca ne veut pas dire que tu ne peux pas farmer, simplement que tu farmes pas pour les mêmes choses que dans les autres MMOs : tu ne deviendras pas plus puissant en farmant. Au mieux tu deviendras plus stylé, au pire tu auras dans les mains un arc qui shoote des licornes.

Si tu te lances, je pense que faire autre chose qu'un guerrier en PvE c'est stupide/pas très opti (c'est pour ça que je n'ai pas de guerrier).

----------


## Charmide

Ça te permettra aussi d'acheter toutes les teintures du jeu, teintures qui constituent le véritable contenu haut-niveau de GW2  ::ninja:: 

Le truc le plus farmé du jeu est une chaîne d’événement dans une zone haut-niveau où il y a constamment une quinzaine, sinon une trentaine, de personnes, et où le véritable challenge consiste à tagguer les mobs avant les autres. Certains donjons (à 5 donc) sont aussi populaires pour se faire de l'argent rapidement. 
Bref, le farm solo, c'est ni populaire ni efficace, même si ça ne retire rien de ce qu'a dit Slurp  :;):

----------


## purEcontact

Bon bah voilà, encore un patch de contenu qui doit être fait en un mois mais qui est -finalement- fait en une soirée.
Evidemment, je suis passé par dulfy donc maximelene va pouvoir venir râler parce que j'utilise une technique de plot.

C'est pas parce qu'on étale du contenu partout qu'il est forcément intéressant ou profond.
Là, ça revigore un peu l'île parce qu'elle était vraiment trop vide mais sur le long terme, ça va finir comme orr (ie : une zone complètement déserté sauf pour le farm).

----------


## Maderone

Je pense pas. Sans dulfy on a réussi à finir ce que proposait le patch en 3h.

----------


## perco79

hé bien moi je l'ai bien aimé ce petit patch. C'est un mensuel, pas une extension faut pas demander la lune non plus.
C'etait dynamique, le JP est sympa mais duuuuur (ouais je l'avais jamais fait), le lancer de crabe c'est pas très ergonomique mais c'est drôle.
Bref, j'ai passé un bon moment.

Et puis le buff colon de MF.... ça va être miam pour le farm.

----------


## Nessou

http://blacklionsprofit.com/lions-sh...shield-recipe/

---------- Post added at 07h31 ---------- Previous post was at 07h21 ----------

Obligé il me faut ce dos pour mon nécro ! En plus il bouge dans la preview donc il devrait aussi IG, hâte qu'ils fix ça.

----------


## Maximelene

Perso, y'a deux trucs qui m'intriguent :
- La nouvelle pièce de dos exotique,
- Les nouvelles armes obtenues dans les caisses du Consortium.

Ces objets ont un style un peu commun, rappelant C'Thun dans WoW (qui était censé faire penser à Cthulhu), mais surtout n'ayant rien de commun avec quelque chose actuellement en jeu.

Des indices sur une nouvelle menace ? L'arrivée de Bubbles, le petit nom donné par la communauté au dragon bloquant l'accès à Cantha, qu'on ne connait pas particulièrement ?


Oh, et : PANDA HAT !

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Evidemment, je suis passé par dulfy .


Pfff, utiliser Dulfy pour fouiller le peu de surface que représente cette zone... quelle technique de plow  ::P:  :Maximigraine:

----------


## Lee Tchii

Il est où ce chapeau panda ? *_*

----------


## Maximelene

Seulement sur un PNJ pour l'instant, sur la plage, près de Barbie.

Sinon j'ai mis à jour le guide des objets élevés pour y inclure la Carapace chitineuse de karka.  :;):

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Perso, y'a deux trucs qui m'intriguent :
> - La nouvelle pièce de dos exotique,
> - Les nouvelles armes obtenues dans les caisses du Consortium.
> 
> Ces objets ont un style un peu commun, rappelant C'Thun dans WoW (qui était censé faire penser à Cthulhu), mais surtout n'ayant rien de commun avec quelque chose actuellement en jeu.
> 
> Des indices sur une nouvelle menace ? L'arrivée de Bubbles, le petit nom donné par la communauté au dragon bloquant l'accès à Cantha, qu'on ne connait pas particulièrement ?
> 
> 
> ...


Ils ont viré le pnj discrètement dans le dernier patch correctif... Du moins, c'est ce qui se dit sur le forum off.

----------


## Maximelene

C'est d'autant plus louche.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan



----------


## Charmide

D'un coup, je me sens vraiment immergé dans l'univers fantasy du jeu  ::o:

----------


## Tynril



----------


## atavus

> http://images4.static-bluray.com/reviews/739_3.jpg


Pauvre panda. :Emo:

----------


## Vaaahn

> http://images4.static-bluray.com/reviews/739_3.jpg


C'est pour ça que ça fait un moment qu'on ne l'a pas vu monsieur B. undescore underscore  ::cry::

----------


## atavus



----------


## purEcontact

Panda sauce quaggan s'il vous plait !

----------


## atavus



----------


## Lee Tchii

Je ne vois pas comment la partie basse du maillot de bain peut tenir  :tired:

----------


## atavus

Avec une ficelle ou du scotch. ::P: h34r:

----------


## purEcontact

J'avais pas conscience qu'on avait autant de sainte nitouche chez CPC  ::o: .

----------


## atavus

Juste une. ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

Arrêtez de parler de moi comme ça  ::ninja::

----------


## Charmide

Pauvre Maderone  ::sad:: 

Ça tient comme un bikini, non? 

Les vraie questions persistent. Qu'est ce qu'elle fait à aller à la plage par un temps pareil et sur une île plein de karkas? Le panda__ de tête protège-t-il de la pluie?

----------


## Kami93

Ptain le jeu me plante un beau message d'erreur "période d'essai terminée blabla activez votre compte"....et depuis impossible de me connecter  ::o: 
/o/

----------


## yougi

Idem ! 

A première vue, serveurs kapout :

http://gw2status.com/

----------


## atavus

C'est mondial apparemment. ::|:

----------


## Kami93

Bon bah une pause s'imposait de toute manière :D A suivre...

----------


## atavus

Les serveurs ont redémarré à 00h30.

----------


## tibere

Comme y'a plus de topic RVR en surface a part celui raid, je dis ici : vite vite on a encore quelques heures pour pas perdre notre rang Vizu,   :;):

----------


## Vroum

Il y a pas de danger spécial pour notre rang (du moins cette semaine), seulement pour notre amour propre.

----------


## Charmide

C'est important  ::o:

----------


## atavus

Tiens une armure sympa non dispo:

----------


## Maximelene

ATTENTION
Les infos qui vont suivre proviennent de *datamining*. C'est à dire qu'elles ont été obtenues en fouillant dans les fichiers du jeu. Rien d'officiel là dedans.
Surtout, ces informations ne sont pas totalement fiables. Ce n'est pas parce que quelque chose est inclus dans les fichiers qu'il sera bientôt utilisé, ou même utilisé tout court un jour. Ces éléments peuvent être modifiés ou retirés à tout moment.

----------------------------------------------------------

Sur Reddit notamment, un certain that_shaman fouille de façon très régulière dans les fichiers du jeu. C'est notamment lui qui a découvert la présence de haches et serpes illimitées, et d'un objet augmentant de 250 la capacité de l'onglet Collections, objets qui pourraient arriver en jeu bientôt.

Il a aussi trouvé quelques modèles d'objets :

Un des chapeaux d'animaux ! Vous pouvez en voir un en jeu avec le code suivant : [&AgFypwAA]


Un casque assez proche de celui du Festival du Dragon de GW1 (et devinez ce qui arrive en juin ? Un truc du même genre que le festival du Dragon) :






Un manteau court



Des épaulières !

Et en mélangeant le tout :




Une nouvelle coup de cheveux ?

Quelques objets découverts en faisant du datamining du dernier patch :




> *Increase Your Collection Stack Size*! Increase the stack size of all your collections by 250.
> Bring merriment and a festive atmosphere anywhere you go. Spawns a *pinata* that will drop candy when destroyed.
> Get serious about school with this *three-piece outfit* (shirt, pants, boots). No additional skills or benefits. Town clothes cannot be worn in combat. Save when you buy them together!
> This black lion special contains: Aviator's Cap, Riding Broom, Riding Pants, Riding Gloves, Riding Boots Town clothes cannot be worn while in combat.
> This black lion special contains: 1 Revive Orb 1 Instant Repair Kit.
> *Summer Time Swim Wear*! Swim wear perfect for any beach activity. Town clothes cannot be worn while in combat.


Le datamining du patch précédent, contenant notamment le livre de danse qui est sorti depuis :



> *Learn to Dance Like the Pros*!, This permanent book teaches you the dance moves "Dodge Step," "Inventory Shuffle," and "Gear Grind" each time you read it. You can spread the dancing spirit by leading others in these moves while you dance.
> Unbreakable! *Permanent Harvest Sickle*! Invented to survive the Southsun seas, this tool has unlimited charges and the same efficiency as an Orichalcum Harvest Sickle. Available for a limited time only.
> Limited Sale! *Unlimited Logging*! Available for a limited time only. This superefficient tool has unlimited charges and the same effectiveness as an Orichalcum Logging Axe.
> Craft Anywhere! Spawn a crafting station for yourself and your allies that is usable for 15 minutes. The type of crafting station can be chosen immediately after spawning.
> Open a direct line to Zommoros and the Mystic Forge from anywhere in the world. Allows you to use the Mystic Forge without traveling to Lion's Arch.
> Get packed for the return to Southsun Cove. An assortment of souvenirs from the Southsun islands. This chest contains Southsun crafting materials and a chance to get a wide variety of items such as shoulder skins, new boosts and conveniences, and a rare chance to get new weapon skins and mini pets.
> Stylish and Fun! *Animal Hats*! A cute hat to commemorate your favorite creature. This item occupies the head slot of your town clothes. Town clothes cannot be worn while in combat.
> For those wanting a slightly more rugged look. These leather pack shorts will withstand years of casual use. Town clothes cannot be worn while in combat.
> Get more of the *Dragon Festival*. Each festive dragon coffer commonly contains candy and fireworks, rarely contains fortune candies and recipes for fireworks launchers, and even more rarely contains *weapon skins*.
> ...


La description d'une carte sPvP :



> Welcome to Sky Hammer, an arena filled with tricks that favor the nimble and the savvy. Both sides will need to keep a close eye on the floating cannon. Whoever controls it will rain death on the enemy.


Je vais me faire taunter pour ça, mais le retour de la map mystère, avec des informations qui peuvent difficilement laisser le doute quand au fait que cela concerne le WvW (on note le placement original des points, qui suggère que la map fonctionne d'une façon particulière) :


Une carte qui pourrait être une nouvelle Fractale.

Une carte du puzzle de guilde qui devrait être ajouté mardi.

Notons aussi une carte des points de sortie visibles dans le monde, indiquant potentiellement où sont prévues (ou tout du moins où Anet s'est laissé des possibilités) de nouvelles zones.

----------


## olih

> ATTENTION
> 
> Je vais me faire taunter pour ça, mais le retour de la map mystère, avec des informations qui peuvent difficilement laisser le doute quand au fait que cela concerne le WvW (on note le placement original des points, qui suggère que la map fonctionne d'une façon particulière) :
> http://i.imgur.com/qoKFvDt.jpg


Je me permettrai simplement un  :haha:  pour la carte "spoiler" adventure box.
Comprenne qui pourra :dossierancien: 

Spoiler Alert! 


SPOILER!

----------


## Say hello

> Je vais me faire taunter pour ça, mais le retour de la map mystère, avec des informations qui peuvent difficilement laisser le doute quand au fait que cela concerne le WvW (on note le placement original des points, qui suggère que la map fonctionne d'une façon particulière) :
> http://i.imgur.com/qoKFvDt.jpg




Moi j'ai une remarque :

Pourquoi il y a un putain de mog sur cette carte ?  :tired:

----------


## Maximelene

Parce que les mappeurs aussi ont le droit de s'amuser pendant leurs heures de boulot et de faire des conneries  ::P:

----------


## Say hello

Alors pourquoi pas un Charr ou une autre bestiole hein ?
Hein ?
HEEEIN ?

----------


## Maximelene

Parce que les mogs ça roxxe !!!  ::o:

----------


## Say hello

Ça roxx mais dans un autre univers fictif.  :tired:

----------


## MrGr33N

> Parce que les mogs ça roxxe !!!


Non.

Couboo.

----------


## Mordenkainen

La map mystère, ça serait pas le fameux donjon mcm?

----------


## Maximelene

Tu dis "le fameux" comme si on en entendait parler depuis des lustres, mais on en n'a que de très vagues rumeurs sans fondements  :;): 

Mais cela pourrait effectivement être un truc du genre. Certains ont aussi imaginé une carte différente, ou les équipes devraient plus ou moins faire la course pour atteindre une fortreresse finale à protéger, avec éventuellement la capture de forts sur le chemin. Cette forteresse devrait être tenue par l'équipe l'ayant capturée, en sachant que ses renforts apparaîtraient au début (et, donc, que le nombre de défenseurs se verrait réduit progressivement), alors que les attaquants, capturant les forts sur le chemin, couperaient le flot de ces défenseurs jusqu'à finir par capturer la forteresse finale.

Mais bon, en fait on a aucune info  ::P:

----------


## Ederon Kaliar

> Tu dis "le fameux" comme si on en entendait parler depuis des lustres, mais on en n'a que de très vagues rumeurs sans fondements 
> 
> Mais cela pourrait effectivement être un truc du genre. Certains ont aussi imaginé une carte différente, ou les équipes devraient plus ou moins faire la course pour atteindre une fortreresse finale à protéger, avec éventuellement la capture de forts sur le chemin. Cette forteresse devrait être tenue par l'équipe l'ayant capturée, en sachant que ses renforts apparaîtraient au début (et, donc, que le nombre de défenseurs se verrait réduit progressivement), alors que les attaquants, capturant les forts sur le chemin, couperaient le flot de ces défenseurs jusqu'à finir par capturer la forteresse finale.
> 
> Mais bon, en fait on a aucune info


Ce serais super simpa comme mode de jeu ça ^^

----------


## Maximelene

Oui, ça serait assez fun (et chaotique !), et ça permettrait de changer un peu.

----------


## Ederon Kaliar

> Oui, ça serait assez fun (et chaotique !), et ça permettrait de changer un peu.


Chaotique ... Chaotique ....

C'est vite dit, en fait c'est surtout une question d'organisation ou non comme le RvR où le sPvP.

----------


## Maximelene

Mouais, si les 3 équipes popent au même endroit, organisation ou non, ça sera une boucherie chaotique  ::P:

----------


## Ederon Kaliar

> Mouais, si les 3 équipes popent au même endroit, organisation ou non, ça sera une boucherie chaotique


Visuellement oui après c'est comme sur league of legends, beaucoup ne savent pas lire un team figth.

----------


## Nessou

Juste non, sur Guild Wars 2 t'as trop d'effets.

----------


## Maximelene

Anecdote amusante en provenance de Reddit : si 3 rangers font le 5 du cor de guerre (le buff ayant l'animation d'un loup hurlant à la lune) en même temps, un loup spectral apparaît et suit les joueurs un moment.

Possible référence à ce t-shirt assez connu :

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

La mise à jour du 11 juin dévoilée.

https://www.guildwars2.com/fr/the-ga.../june-11-2013/

ça donne envie  ::):

----------


## Bartinoob

Bon, après quelques semaines à ignorer le truc, j'ai décidé de me mettre aux succès sud-soleil. Et là, comme ça, il y en a un seul qui me fais peur : crabtaculaire.

Pour ceux qui auraient vécu dans une grotte les trois derniers mois, c'est le succès en "spvp crabe" sur l'île, pour lequel il faut avoir le crabe dans les mains pendant que tout le reste de l'arène se fait écrabouiller et accessoirement mettre à terre par des karkas.

Bref, vu que j'ai la flemme de tenter des milliers de fois en PU sauvage et que j'ose espérer que d'autres canards ressentent la même chose : 

Est-ce que ça tente des gens si on essaye d'organiser un "pop massif" (style kegbrawl pour faire des équipes canard), pour essayer du coup de faire des équipes entre nous et faciliter l'obtention du succès ?

Ou sinon, si vous avez une technique de plow, j'suis preneur aussi.

----------


## Leybi

Je suis chaud perso!

----------


## Maximelene

Apparemment, le dernier "snapshot" de Mumble permet à l'overlay de marcher sur Guild Wars 2 sans avoir à bidouiller quoi que ce soit  :;):

----------


## tibere

Trouvé sur le forum of... et que je te râle sur la chance toussa toussa..^^



> _"
> A tous ceux qui ne comprennent pas ce point de vue , imaginez vous juste un instant à la place de ceux qui râlent , que pendant tout le mois vous vous acharnez pour* looter juste un skin en vin* et que tous vos guildeux s'en chopent 3/jours.


 ::):

----------


## Maderone

Toute façon je préfère les skin en cidre

----------


## iznodil

BOnjour Tout le monde,

Joueur depuis le départ de GW2, (j'ai passé de nombreuses heures sur GW1 !! ), j'ai 3 perso 80 , 2 en cours de levelling.
Je joue essentiellement en PVE (explo, lvling, donjon etc... ) et , ma guilde actuelle est ... morte ! 
Je suis donc à la recherche d'une guilde, dans la bonne humeur et la convivialité , et , plusieurs personnes m'ont vanté CPC ! 
Quelles sont les démarches pour postuler ? 
Merci ! 
Mon IG : iznodil (par exemple)

----------


## Charmide

Regarde par là  :;):

----------


## iznodil

Merci, j'y vais de ce pas  :;): 

MP OK , par contre, j'ai un doute sur le fait que mes reponses arrivent bien ! je ne vois rien en messages envoyés :/ 

Je pose donc ici mon ID : 
iznodil.1456 

Merci , et à bientôt en Tyrie ou ailleurs  :;):

----------


## Zepolak

Un petit rappel, avant ce soir, pour que les CPC aient les TP pour les events de guilde :
forum.canardpc.com/threads/79737-Mission-de-Guilde-Liste-des-Waypoints?p=6761894

Et sinon c'est cet après-midi qu'il y a l'entraide pour les guildes personnelles.

----------


## olih

> Un petit rappel, avant ce soir, pour que les CPC aient les TP pour les events de guilde :
> forum.canardpc.com/threads/79737-Mission-de-Guilde-Liste-des-Waypoints?p=6761894
> 
> Et sinon c'est cet après-midi qu'il y a l'entraide pour les guildes personnelles.


 Que tu as d'ailleurs totalement zappé  ::ninja::

----------


## Nessou

Pour ceux qui veulent laisser un +1 pour retrouver nos barbes volées par le casque du dragon !

----------


## Maderone

S'il y'a une personne par faction sur une map de RvR, est-ce qu'ils ont tous les trois le buff d'infériorité numérique ?

----------


## purEcontact

C'est un nombre ou un pourcentage par rapport aux autres factions ?

----------


## atavus

La trompette best item ever!!!!
https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/foru...arriner-s-Horn

----------


## Zepolak

> La trompette best item ever!!!!
> https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/foru...arriner-s-Horn


Du Epic Sax Guy ?  ::wub::

----------


## Maderone

J'ai testé, ça rend pas très bien.

----------


## Nowska

Depuis le temps, Guild Wars 2 me tente mais j'hésite à me lancer pour deux raisons : 

La communauté est-elle toujours vivante, ou est-ce devenu une niche de joueurs ?Avec un temps de jeu de 2h/semaine environ, puis-je quand même m'y amuser et participer au PvP & Co ?
Merci à ceux qui prendront la peine de me répondre.

----------


## Maximelene

Hello Nowka, et bienvenue ici !

La communauté de Guild Wars 2 est toujours bel et bien vivante, aucun soucis de ce côté. Le fait que le jeu ne demande pas d'abonnement favorise la population de joueurs revenant régulièrement, et la majorité des serveurs sont bien peuplés (parfois même très peuplés).

Guild Wars 2 est un jeu très "casual friendly". Dès le niveau 1, il est très sympathique, et pas mal de modes de jeu (tout ce qui tourne autour du PvP, mais aussi certains évènements PvE) sont accessibles dès le niveau 1, sans que tu sois à la ramasse. Le sPvP, notamment (PvP organisé) met tout le monde à égalité de ce côté.

Bref, rejoins nous !  ::lol::

----------


## billybones

réponse 1 : la communauté est toujours vivante, le serveur où CPC est implanté est plein à craquer.
réponse 2 : avec un rythme de 2h/ semaine, la 1e phase de leveling jusqu'au lvl 80 sera pas mal étalée, cela ne t’empêchera pas pour autant de participer au PvP & Co, mais c'est la période où on découvre avec plaisir le jeu.
Une fois que tu seras lvl max ce sera le grand barouf PvP & Co.
Et apprécier au mieux ce jeu, c'est encore avec ses amis, et si tu n'en as pas tu peux en profiter au sein de la guilde CPC qui sont de joyeux trolls qui disent rien qu'à des bêtises sur le mumble CPC

----------


## Bartinoob

L'avantage de Guild Wars 2, c'est qu'une fois que tu as le stuff lvl max, ça reste le stuff le plus puissant du jeu, pour de bon. 

Du coup, même si tu mets une plombe à arriver 80, tu ne seras au final pas désavantagé par rapport à des mecs qui jouent depuis 6 mois.

----------


## Nowska

Merci.

J'avais largement apprécié le premier opus et me demandais si le second tenait le cap qu'avait donné ArenaNET à sa license : un jeu sans abonnement de qualité. Je ne m'y étais plus intéressé depuis, pensant que le passage en version MMO allait me laisser sur le carreau avec mon temps de jeu drastiquement réduit depuis GW1.




> Du coup, même si tu mets une plombe à arriver 80, tu ne seras au final pas désavantagé par rapport à des mecs qui jouent depuis 6 mois.


Ah, intéressant. J'avais cette crainte, apparemment infondée, qui me venait de WoW. Rangez les baïonnettes, je compare pas WoW avec GW mais simplement que pour trouver des instances dans le premier, fallait être iLvl XXX sinon tu étais  TRO 1 NOOB LOWDPS (ou fallait jouer tank). Je voudrais pas me freiner le jeu par une dispo trop rikiki, bon qu'à ramasser les taunts gratuits sans profiter du contenu ingame.  

Tiens d'ailleurs, on peut jouer tank dans GW2 ? 

Autre chose, je vois Maximelene parler du PvP où on se catapulte tous au même niveau. J'imagine qu'il y a des similarités avec GW1 où on décollait tous niv.20, avec son deck d'élites plus ou moins fournis en fonction de l'avancée PvE et/ou le farm des points de Balthazar. Tout cela pour dire : qu'est-ce qui fait la différence en PvP entre nouveaux joueurs et anciens ? Cosmétique ? Stuff disproportionné ? Bonus ?

----------


## Maximelene

Tu peux jouer tank dans GW2, mais ce n'est pas un tank au sens classique du terme (tu n'auras pas l'aggrod e tous les mobs, sauf cax exceptionnel  ::P: ). C'est plus proche de GUild Wars 1 : l'aggro existe, mais est difficile à contrôler.

Pour le PvP, c'est efefctivement un système proche du premier : quand tu emmènes ton personnage en PvP, il est automatiquement mis au niveau 80, avec toutes ses compétences débloquées, et il a accès à tous le types d'armes et d'équipement. La seule différence entre les joueurs, au delà de leur skill personnel, est l'apparence, puisque l'on débloque des skins d'armes et d'armures au fil du jeu.

Et non, tu ne te retrouveras pas sur le carreau, même avec un temps de jeu faible. L'équipement (presque) maximum est très rapide à atteindre. Aucun soucis de ce côté  :;):

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Merci.
> [...]
> Autre chose, je vois Maximelene parler du PvP où on se catapulte tous au même niveau. J'imagine qu'il y a des similarités avec GW1 où on décollait tous niv.20, avec son deck d'élites plus ou moins fournis en fonction de l'avancée PvE et/ou le farm des points de Balthazar. Tout cela pour dire : qu'est-ce qui fait la différence en PvP entre nouveaux joueurs et anciens ? Cosmétique ? Stuff disproportionné ? Bonus ?


Juste ton skill, et rien que ça (qui va de paire avec ta connaissance globale du jeu et des aptitudes de chaque classe). En sPvP tout le monde est 80 et le stuff c'est que du cosmétique, tout le monde à accès au même, et à accès à toutes les aptitudes et compétences de sa classe, et ce indépendamment du ton niveau PvE.

----------


## Zepolak

> Tout cela pour dire : qu'est-ce qui fait la différence en PvP entre nouveaux joueurs et anciens ? Cosmétique ? Stuff disproportionné ? Bonus ?


En sPvP, pas grand chose.

En Serveur contre Serveur, un peu plus de chose mais ça reste raisonnable.

C'est surtout que tu es obligé de construire chacun de tes persos PvE pour faire du Serveur contre Serveur avec. 
Donc si c'est ça qui t'intéresse, avec un temps de jeu limité, ce sera une et une seule classe.

---------- Post added at 14h37 ---------- Previous post was at 14h35 ----------




> je crois que je vais chialer de bonheur alors.


Attention à une chose : le sPvP sur GW2 n'a pas eu l'amour qu'il a eu sur GW1.
Inconditionnel du PvP sur GW1 (RA, TA et GvG quand on était assez nombreux), je ne fais que du RvR sur GW2, ayant été très déçu de l'offre sur GW2.

----------


## billybones

Et faut pas oublier le RvR (serveur contre serveur) où tu es catapulté 80 mais tu gardes tes comps et ton stuff PvE de noob. Mais dans cette situation, si tu es pas un boulet lvl 10 le poids du nombre permet quand même de s'amuser sur le cadavre de ses ennemis.

----------


## Tygra

> Attention à une chose : le sPvP sur GW2 n'a pas eu l'amour qu'il a eu sur GW1.
> Inconditionnel du PvP sur GW1 (RA, TA et GvG quand on était assez nombreux), je ne fais que du RvR sur GW2, ayant été très déçu de l'offre sur GW2.


Notons néanmoins que le sPvP est sur une dynamique positive.
Les tournois se créent, des matchs sont streamés ... bref, il commence à y avoir une communauté de hardcore (nécessaire à la bonne santé du mode de jeu).

----------


## Nowska

Tiens, mon reply a disparu.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




> Et faut pas oublier le RvR (serveur contre serveur) où tu es catapulté 80 mais tu gardes tes comps et ton stuff PvE de noob.


Ah voilà, je cherchais la signification de ça : 



> C'est surtout que tu es obligé de construire chacun de tes persos PvE pour faire du Serveur contre Serveur avec.


D'où le choix d'une unique classe si je veux développer ce côté-ci du jeu. Même s'il me faut tester par moi-même les classes, peut-être sauriez-vous me conseiller d'après ce que j'ai pu jouer sur GW1 : War (Earth Shaker/Hundred Blades), Ranger Burning Arrow ou Ritualist ?




> Inconditionnel du PvP sur GW1 (RA, TA et GvG quand on était assez nombreux), je ne fais que du RvR sur GW2, ayant été très déçu de l'offre sur GW2.


Dommage. J'étais grand amateur du PvP GW1 aussi. Maintenant, le RvR semble vraiment chouette, avec un air (léger) d'AvA ou d'Ascension du premier Guild Wars.

Merci encore pour ces réponses.

----------


## billybones

le choix unique, c'est juste parce que tu es limité en temps de jeu comprennons nous bien  :;): 

je te dirais de faire au feeling pour ta classe celle qui te branche le plus (ne serait ce que pour le look) car les classes sont assez équilibrées. (même si y'en a dont on se moque plus facilement, comme le rôdeur auto-attack de maxi par exemple)

----------


## Maximelene

> les classes sont assez équilibrées. (même si y'en a dont on se moque plus facilement, comme le rôdeur auto-attack de maxi papry par exemple)


Corrigé.

----------


## Nowska

> Tu débarques en guilde, tu traites les rôdeurs de tapettes


J'ai bon ?

----------


## Maximelene

Oh l'enflure  ::ninja::

----------


## billybones

Moi je dis il ira loin le nouveau ! Plus loin que la portée nerf des rôdeurs  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

Il a vite pris le coup.

Il risque de vite en prendre d'autres.  ::ninja::

----------


## Nowska

Il y a une classe à plus forte population ou ça reste équilibré ?

----------


## Zepolak

> Tiens, mon reply a disparu.


Je ne sais pas comment tu as fait, mais tu l'as supprimé toi-même d'après ce que je vois. [Oui je vois des choses]




> D'où le choix d'une unique classe si je veux développer ce côté-ci du jeu. Même s'il me faut tester par moi-même les classes, peut-être sauriez-vous me conseiller d'après ce que j'ai pu jouer sur GW1 : War (Earth Shaker/Hundred Blades), Ranger Burning Arrow ou Ritualist ?
> [...]
> Dommage. J'étais grand amateur du PvP GW1 aussi. Maintenant, le RvR semble vraiment chouette, avec un air (léger) d'AvA ou d'Ascension du premier Guild Wars.


Oui, ce qui se rapproche le plus du RvR, c'est l'AvA. Mais un AvA mieux. Tandis que les combats eux-mêmes sont plus brouillons.

Bref, en fait, et c'est la raison pour laquelle je ne te conseillerai aucune classe (à titre perso, je suis passé de 100% caster (En, El, M) sur GW1 à Guerrier sur GW2), GW2 est un jeu différent de GW1, vraiment. Si tu aimais les combats de GW1, GW2 est -vraiment- différent. Oui, je le répète, mais il faut se le graver dans le crâne une bonne fois pour toute avant de lancer le jeu. GW2 n'est pas la suite de GW1. C'est un jeu différent, partageant certaines caractéristiques.

Ça ne l'empêche pas d'être un excellent jeu, juste que les qualités et les défauts ne sont pas les mêmes par rapport à GW1, surtout au niveau des combats (ça devrait passer, le message est clair je pense  :;):  ).

----------


## Maximelene

> Il y a une classe à plus forte population ou ça reste équilibré ?


Guerrier et Rôdeur sont très représentés, Ingénieur et Nécros le sont moins, selon les différentes stats, mais ça reste relativement équilibré. Sauf pour les ingés.

----------


## billybones

J'ai vu des ingés fumés en sPvP

----------


## Nowska

Merci. J'ai trouvé ce site : Guild Wars Census pour les divers charts suivant plusieurs critères. Effectivement, Nécromanciens et Ingénieurs sont en fin de liste. Je voulais tester Voleur, ne serait-ce que par rapport aux illustrations du site officiel.

----------


## Zepolak

> Merci. J'ai trouvé ce site : Guild Wars Census pour les divers charts suivant plusieurs critères. Effectivement, Nécromanciens et Ingénieurs sont en fin de liste. Je voulais tester Voleur, ne serait-ce que par rapport aux illustrations du site officiel.


Super ton lien !

D'ailleurs ça a tendance à aller fortement contre l'affirmation de Maxi sur les ingés (que je croyais moi-même vraie en plus) parce que la classe la plus représentée est à seulement moins 3% de la moins représentée. C'est très équilibrée du coup !

Bon, après, c'est pas les chiffres d'Anet, mais bon. En construisant notre équipe RvR, on s'est bien rendu compte que les gens jouaient de tout au niveau de leur classe principale. Et y a bien 2-3 ingés. On sait pas quoi en faire.  ::trollface::

----------


## Ptit gras

Pourtant j'y ai mis de la volonté  ::'(:

----------


## Zepolak

> Pourtant j'y ai mis de la volonté


Je charrie surtout parce que y a Biduul qui est ingé. De toute façon, mardi, ça va chauffer dans nos crânes !

----------


## Vroum

Il me semble que ce truc (le census) est assez vieux. Gaffe donc.

Après un truc tout con c'est de tester toutes les classes, soit en faisant les 20 premiers niveaux (ça va assez vite), soit en allant dans les brumes (monde spvp, avec bientôt l’arène CPC) pour avoir un aperçu de la classe au niveau 80.

----------


## Meuh*

> [...]Et y a bien 2-3 ingés. On sait pas quoi en faire.


Tu ne le sais pas encore, mais bientôt les ingés domineront le monde RAID !  :tired:

----------


## Maximelene

En utilisant la fonction de GW2 permettant à Mumble de localiser l'emplacement d'un joueur (pour varier le volume des autres joueurs, quelqu'un a créé une carte externe indiquant votre emplacement en temps réel :

http://www.reddit.com/r/Guildwars2/c...tion_proof_of/

Comme le dit quelqu'un dans les commentaires, cette utilisation a été approuvée explicitement par Anet, et même encouragée. Elle n'interfère pas avec les fichiers du jeu (mais nécessite le lancement d'un programme, pour qu'il récupère ces données).

Si actuellement l'utilité est minime, il faut savoir que le positionnement marche aussi en RvR. Imaginez, maintenant, une carte RvR qui, en plus d'indiquer l'état des objectifs et la durée du buff des superviseurs, indiquerait l'emplacement de tous vos camarades de jeu (en utilisant un "salon" à mot de passe).  :;): 

Y'a pas à dire, avec ce qu'il nous offrent avec leur API, on va en voir apparaître des trucs sympas !  ::):

----------


## Zepolak

C'est peut-être pas plus mal alors que les matchups "compétitifs" aient disparus. Parce que déjà qu'on a été vérolés de spys à un moment, alors j'imagine même pas avec ce genre d'outils en place...

----------


## purEcontact

Faut quand même que le mec accède au mumble.

----------


## Maximelene

> Faut quand même que le mec accède au mumble.


C'est uniquement ta propre localisation qui est récupérée et transmise. Accéder au Mumble ne changerait rien. Mumble récupère les localisations de chaque joueur et agit en conséquence, mais ne donne pas ces localisations à chacun.

 Pour avoir l'emplacement de ses alliés, il faudrait (comme je l'ai dit  ::ninja:: ) passer par la création d'un salon avec mot de passe (sur l'application, pas sur Mumble), qui affichera les localisations récupérées individuellement sur chacun des joueurs.

----------


## purEcontact

Autant pour moi, j'avais mal lu.

----------


## purEcontact

Le twitch de gw2 est en train de broadcast le donjon dispo demain :
http://www.twitch.tv/guildwars2

----------


## Wizi

Ce fut très intéressant ce stream, on a eu de gros fous rire sur mumble à voir le dev jouer  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Charmide

Il a utilisé des techniques de plow alors?  ::ninja::

----------


## olih

> Il a utilisé des techniques de plow alors?


 Non, des techniques de pot 

Spoiler Alert! 


de fleur

.
Il jouait ingé et spammait le 1, de temps en temps le 3 et euh...
Voila voila.
Et il crevait en boucle.

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Dites, vous savez comment on change son mot de passe pour GW2 ?

Parce que bon, ça fait 10 fois que j'essaie et il ne passe rien.

----------


## Charmide

Jamais fait, désolé. 




> Non, des techniques de pot 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> de fleur
> 
> .
> Il jouait ingé et spammait le 1, de temps en temps le 3 et euh...
> ...


Ca explique certains choix d'équilibrage  ::trollface::

----------


## Zepolak

Je ne retrouve pas le lien où je l'ai fait. Ceci dit, si tu as fait les reset par une page web, c'était bien là.

Ça foiraient en continue, pendant une journée, je pensais que c'était leur faute, jusqu'à ce que je change de navigateur pour faire la procédure.

Si ça ne marche pas (changer de navigateur), je suggère d'aller directement contacter le support :

https://en.support.guildwars2.com/app/ask/

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

J'ai tenté sur trois navigateurs différents, ça fonctionne pas  ::sad:: 

Du coup j'ai créé un topic dans le forum off. Je verrai si un officiel me répond.

Merci pour le coup de main.

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Bon bah du coup j'ai fait comme si j'avais perdu mon mot de passe, sur les conseils d'un mec du forum, et j'ai pu en changer comme ça.
Tout en finesse.

----------


## purEcontact

Cowkill sur gw2 quoi. 
Manque plus que revoir elespada et dorak  ::ninja:: .

----------


## meiKo

> Jamais fait, désolé. 
> 
> 
> 
> Ca explique certains choix d'équilibrage


Les vidéos sont dispo sur leur twitch si tu veux voir ce que ça donne   ::trollface::

----------


## Maderone

Maj dans une heure ou deux.

Ah et puis je crois pas qu'il soit passé mais nouveau trailer : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LNm0Lf_AVYE

----------


## Maderone

Maj maintenant.

----------


## purEcontact

J'ai leave ce soir.
Le VPN déconnait.
Orange déconnait.
Le launcher ne lançait plus le jeu.

Il y a des soirs comme ça, faut pas aller contre le karma...

----------


## dragou

> J'ai leave ce soir.
> Le VPN déconnait.
> Orange déconnait.
> Le launcher ne lançait plus le jeu.
> 
> Il y a des soirs comme ça, faut pas aller contre le karma...


cool story bro?  ::P:

----------


## Bartinoob

Reconnecte toi samedi, avec le boost ça marchera mieux.

----------


## purEcontact

Le boost de quoi ?
Ça me fera pas rattraper les missions de guilde.  ::(:

----------


## Bartinoob

Le boost de karma.

 ::ninja::

----------


## olih

> Le boost de quoi ?
> Ça me fera pas rattraper les missions de guilde.


Histoire de te faire rager, on a torché le puzzle de guilde à 10 et fini le défi de protection des tonneaux, toujours à 10 CPC, les doigts dans le nez   :Cigare: .


Spoiler Alert! 


Il faut bien avouer que le fait  qu'une autre guilde lançait la mission en même temps et l'arriver de toute la map à la rescousse a bien aidé  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

Pour ceux que ça intéresserait, j'ai fait une grosse mise à jour d emon guide des dégâts (et de leur optimisation).

Avec : de la bouffe, des potions, des cachets, du Tourment, de l'optimisation du ratio Puissance/Critiques/Dégâts critiques, plus de formules et d'exemples, plus d'objets au ratio calculé !

----------


## Lee Tchii

Tandis que je partageais mon écran avec Nalaaris hier, et qu'il pestait encore une fois sur ma façon de jouer au clavier et à la souris qui n'était pas optimisée, je songeais alors ... "Mais, et si je faisais comme mon personnage adoré à gueuler des mots idiots quand je switch d'affinité ou je lance un sort ?"
Oui oui canards adorés, vous avez bien entendu, est-ce possible dans Guild Wars 2 de configurer de la reconnaissance vocale pour lancer des ordres à la voix et pourrir tout un chan ?
Merci de votre collaboration  ::ninja::

----------


## pikkpi

Hmm ya des softs pour personnes avec handicap moteur qui permettent d'associer des phrases/mots etc... à des keybindings donc ça doit être possible et pas susceptible de ban.

Perso mes collocs pétaient un cable quand je répétais sans cesse les mantras du mesmer à la release....

----------


## Maximelene

J'avais essayé sur WoW, à une époque, de contrôler un second compte par la voix, en lui faisant lancer des macros. Avec un logiciel de reconnaissance vocale, c'est très pratique, et voir un second personnage réagir à des commandes comme "follow" ou "heal", c'est assez amusant.

----------


## mikelion

Youpi ! J'ai gagné 2000 gemmes à un concours organisé par FUREUR !

----------


## olih

> Youpi ! J'ai gagné 2000 gemmes à un concours organisé par FUREUR !


Pas mal  ::o: .

Autrement je mets ma petite annonce ici aussi pour plus de visibilité :



> J'ai choppé l'amant à la forge mystique et je le propose jusqu'à la fin de la semaine à prix canard 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> avant de le mettre à l'hv
> 
> .
> Prix à débattre, mp pour discuter voir mumble si j'y suis, réservé aux membres d'InsertCoinz.

----------


## Mr Slurp

Ah bah voilà de quoi financer l'arène PvP  ::trollface::

----------


## olih

Si la guilde attend que je choppe un précurseur et le revende pour avoir de l'argent, on n'est pas dans la merde  :B): .

----------


## Maximelene

On a pas besoin d'attendre, puisque tu en as un sur toi.  ::):

----------


## mikelion

> Pas mal .
> 
> Autrement je mets ma petite annonce ici aussi pour plus de visibilité :



Ca m'aurait bien intéressé si j'avais assez de brouzoufs, mais comme je suis loin d'en avoir beaucoup.

----------


## olih

> On a pas besoin d'attendre, puisque tu en as un sur toi.


 Rêve charogne  :tired:

----------


## Lee Tchii

Petit update : quand vous êtes sur la map, au hasard, aux trois-quart du nouveau puzzle super chiant à faire avec tous les charrs et les dos tentacules, et qu'on vous dit "viens dans les brumes, ya pas de soucis, tu reviendrais à ton point d'origine en quittant les brumes par le Navigateur" ben le faites pas. Ca vous ramène à l'Arche du Lion. Grumph.  :tired:

----------


## Maximelene

T'es repartie en prenant le portail ? Tu t'es déconnectée entre temps ? Si tu réponds oui à une de ces deux questions, alors c'est normal.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Je me suis déconnectée entre temps  ::o:  
Le portail ça me parait obvious, mais vu qu'en McM tu atterris au même endroit après une déconnexion, vous auriez pu préciser !!!
Heureusement, ya moins de monde aujourd'hui.  ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

D'ailleurs la hache infinie est apparue. Elle a un effet électrique plutôt mal foutu. 
Minerai -> Lave, ok. 
Plante -> Eau, ok. 
Bois -> Électrique, wtf ?

----------


## Zepolak

> Petit update : quand vous êtes sur la map, au hasard, aux trois-quart du nouveau puzzle super chiant à faire avec tous les charrs et les dos tentacules, et qu'on vous dit "viens dans les brumes, ya pas de soucis, tu reviendrais à ton point d'origine en quittant les brumes par le Navigateur" ben le faites pas. Ca vous ramène à l'Arche du Lion. Grumph.


Même après une déconnexion, ça me ramène toujours à mon point de départ, et non à l'Arche.

----------


## Hem

> D'ailleurs la hache infinie est apparue. Elle a un effet électrique plutôt mal foutu. 
> Minerai -> Lave, ok. 
> Plante -> Eau, ok. 
> Bois -> Électrique, wtf ?


Se balader avec des lames en fusion ou des lianes qui suintes, no problem.  Mais un bout de bois tesla WTF!!!!!!!!
Ils ont fumé chez anet OMG.

----------


## Maximelene

J'aime bien moi.  ::):

----------


## Nessou

> D'ailleurs la hache infinie est apparue. Elle a un effet électrique plutôt mal foutu. 
> Minerai -> Lave, ok. 
> Plante -> Eau, ok. 
> Bois -> Électrique, wtf ?





> Se balader avec des lames en fusion ou des lianes qui suintes, no problem.  Mais un bout de bois tesla WTF!!!!!!!!
> Ils ont fumé chez anet OMG.


Cliquez ici !

----------


## Hem

...

----------


## Ptit gras

Question bête : Quand pourra-t-on faire le succès de la prisonnière machin truc à Fort Bidule truc, c'est à dire lui parler dans sa cellule ?

----------


## olih

Réponse bête, à partir du 5 juillet comme indiqué dans la patch note d'il y a 24h  ::ninja:: 
https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/foru...st#post2328356

----------


## kikifumducu

Salut tout le monde !
Devinez qui est de retour ?  ::ninja:: 
Est-ce qu'il y aurait une âme charitable qui pourrait me ré-inviter dans la guilde ?
Kikifumducu.7352

 ::lol::

----------


## Tynril

Salut !

Je t'ai invité, bon retour.  ::):

----------


## Caf

> Salut tout le monde !
> Devinez qui est de retour ? 
> Est-ce qu'il y aurait une âme charitable qui pourrait me ré-inviter dans la guilde ?
> Kikifumducu.7352


Ho non.  ::ninja:: 

D'ailleurs Uther et Bango sont passé ou ?

----------


## kikifumducu

Banjo a perdu tout signe d'humanité quand il est passé sur WoW  :tired:  et Uther touche toujours le RSA aux dernières nouvelles  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Caf

> Banjo a perdu tout signe d'humanité quand il est passé sur WoW  et Uther touche toujours le RSA aux dernières nouvelles .


C'est quoi leur pseudo sur le fofo cpc ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Hasunay

Bon j'ai été banni (après un event de guilde bande d'enfoiré  :^_^: ) et Anet veut pas me dire pourquoi. Attention au merde que vous laissez trainer en fond sur votre ordi apparemment le système de détection des "bots" est pas mal sensible.

----------


## Tynril

Ah merde.

N'hésite pas à remonter ton numéro de ticket du support sur le forum officiel (et sur Reddit...), si tu patientes plus de 72h pour avoir un retour.

En attendant, tu es présumé coupable, et nous allons donc te huer tous en coeur : booouh.  ::ninja::

----------


## Hasunay

Ouais nan mais j'ai eu une longue discutions avec différent GM mais comme c'est bien mon ip y a rien à faire, en gros il détecte un truc sur mon pc ils ne savent pas si c'est vraiment un bot ou un logiciel à la con (type clavier macro apparemment ils aiment pas bien les macros) qui tourne en fond mais vu qu'ils m'indiquent pas ce qu'ils détectent si je reprend une clé c'est pas impossible que je sois rebanni, du coup je fais surement faire un gros coup de ménage sur le pc ...

----------


## Bartinoob

Le téléchargement d'Iso Linux en P2P compte ?  ::siffle:: 

Sinon ça craint, t'aurais pas fait le puzzle jump de Metrica (Labo de Goemm) récemment ?  Y a eu une vague de ban suite à un bug dans ce PJ.

Edit : ah bah j'aurais pas dû attendre une heure avant de cliquer sur "envoyer". Ceci dit, s'ils pouvaient au moins te dire ce qu'ils ont détecté, on saurait ce qu'on est censé éviter d'avoir sur son PC :/

----------


## Zepolak

Ils diront jamais ce qu'ils ont détecté. Quant t'es douanier, tu expliques pas à un des mecs que tu inspectes pourquoi tu l'as choisi lui et pas un autre...

----------


## Hasunay

> Ils diront jamais ce qu'ils ont détecté. Quant t'es douanier, tu expliques pas à un des mecs que tu inspectes pourquoi tu l'as choisi lui et pas un autre...


Mauvais exemple c'est plus comme si un douanier te choppe et te dit que t'as un truc pas normal dans ta voiture mais il te dit pas ce que c'est et te prend ta voiture.




> Le téléchargement d'Iso Linux en P2P compte ? 
> 
> Sinon ça craint, t'aurais pas fait le puzzle jump de Metrica (Labo de Goemm) récemment ?  Y a eu une vague de ban suite à un bug dans ce PJ.
> 
> Edit : ah bah j'aurais pas dû attendre une heure avant de cliquer sur "envoyer". Ceci dit, s'ils pouvaient au moins te dire ce qu'ils ont détecté, on saurait ce qu'on est censé éviter d'avoir sur son PC :/


Nop pas de puzzle jump malheureusement ... J'ai une tonne de truc qui tourne en fond mais à part les appli pour le clavier qui gère le macro je vois pas trop ...

----------


## Bartinoob

> Ils diront jamais ce qu'ils ont détecté. Quant t'es douanier, tu expliques pas à un des mecs que tu inspectes pourquoi tu l'as choisi lui et pas un autre...


Ouais sauf qu'il t'explique que tu vas en taule pour possession de drogue. S'il me fout en taule sans m'expliquer pourquoi, et qu'en fait c'est juste qu'il aime pas la couleur de mon T-Shirt, ça fait un peu chier.

Leur politique du "t'es ban, on te dit pas pourquoi mais t'es ban, nos méthodes sont infaillibles" me fait un peu gerber, surtout quand on voit les évènements récents qui démontrent que leurs systèmes anti-cheat sont à peu près aussi fiables qu'un tireur d'élite atteint de parkinson (et je suis pas du genre à cracher gratuitement sur Anette d'habitude).

----------


## Norigaan

Et c'est un ban définitif?
Moi je me coupe une C***lle si cela arrive.

----------


## Caf

Carrément, la moindre des choses aurait été d'au moins dire ce qu'ils aiment pas que tu utilise, ou ce qu'ils ont détecté. La c'est plus en mode arbitraire qu'on a l'impression qu'ils agissent. "Bon t'as pas l'air net toi, aller @plus"  ::ninja::

----------


## Zepolak

J'avoue...

(Et je penche très fort pour ton logiciel de macros)

Disons juste que ça m'étonne pas qu'ils te le disent pas. Je n'approuve pas, bien sûr, mais ça m'étonne pas.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Surtout que bon, Hasunay c'est un pur canard, pas un cheater ou un truc pas clair dans ce genre ...
*patpat Hasu*

----------


## Caf

'Tain j'ai plus de batterie pour suivre le drama MN sur la shoutbox GC.  ::cry::

----------


## Hasunay

> Surtout que bon, Hasunay c'est un pur canard, pas un cheater ou un truc pas clair dans ce genre ...
> *patpat Hasu*


Bah ouais je leurs ai bien dit qu'un bot avec aussi peu d'heure, d'argent et de stuff était vraiment très mauvais ^^'




> J'avoue...
> 
> (Et je penche très fort pour ton logiciel de macros)
> 
> Disons juste que ça m'étonne pas qu'ils te le disent pas. Je n'approuve pas, bien sûr, mais ça m'étonne pas.


Je pense à ça aussi même si je pense pas à être le seul à avoir un clavier logitech supportant les macros O_o Sinon j'avais Raptr (que j'ai utilisé pour avoir rift) qui tournais ... Bah du coup comme je sais pas trop j'ai formaté et viré tous les trucs un peu "tendancieux". Bon du coup vous pouvez virer mon ancien compte de la guilde, je reviendrais sur un nouveau ... T_T

----------


## Caf

Tain les putes quand même. Perso ça m'aurait bien soulé, il n'y'a pas moyen de les appeler directement ? Parce-que par texte pour s'expliquer c'est assez chaud..

----------


## Zepolak

> Je pense à ça aussi même si je pense pas à être le seul à avoir un clavier logitech supportant les macros O_o Sinon j'avais Raptr (que j'ai utilisé pour avoir rift) qui tournais ... Bah du coup comme je sais pas trop j'ai formaté et viré tous les trucs un peu "tendancieux". Bon du coup vous pouvez virer mon ancien compte de la guilde, je reviendrais sur un nouveau ... T_T


Mais genre en insistant bien... ?

(Les macros Gxx sont interdites. Après, j'ai un G15 mais du coup, vu qu'ils "autorisent les macros qui font une touche" (faut m'expliquer ce que le mec qui a pondu ça a fumé), j'ai vite compris que c'était même pas la peine de les utiliser si je voulais pas mettre en danger mon compte).

Normalement, sur un ban un peu tendancieux, il ne foutent pas un permaban direct. Si tu insistes. Lourdement.

----------


## Tynril

Ouais, je te recommande vivement de mettre ton numéro de ticket support dans ce post : https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/foru...d-older-merged
Attention, il faut que ton ticket existe depuis plus de trois jours pour qu'il soit évalué là dessus.

Précise bien les démarches que tu as fait (contact avec des GM, formattages, suspicion sur le logiciel de macro), ... Tu ne devrais pas avoir à créer un nouveau compte, si tu n'as rien à te reprocher.

Tu devrais aussi créer un message sur le subreddit GW2 : http://www.reddit.com/r/Guildwars2/ - il semble très lu par l'équipe de développement ainsi que par le support.

----------


## Hasunay

Bah j'ai bien insisté j'ai eu une bonne et longue (mais plutôt rapide) conversation avec divers GM, mais je leurs ai même parlé des différents faux-positif qu'ils avaient eu par le passé et des différents bugs. Apparemment ils veulent pas paraitre laxiste sur le "cheat" et les erreurs c'est pas important vu que de toutes façons les joueurs vraiment accros reprendrons le jeu ça leurs fais une vente en plus (d'ailleurs ils m'ont dis carrément que je pouvais racheter un jeu et m'inscrire avec une autre adresse mail ...) Après ça fais une petite semaine que je bataille donc j'ai eu le temps de digéré l'info, j'ai pas un gros nombre d'heures dessus et je l'ai pas payé cher ; non vraiment ce qui me fait le plus chier c'est de pas savoir pourquoi ... Après je pense que s'ils ne veulent pas me dire pourquoi c'est simplement parce qu'ils ne le savent pas eux-même, ils détectent une anomalie et c'est tout ils cherchent pas plus loin.

EDIT : 

Tiens d'ailleurs un truc amusant que j'ai lu, apparemment si vous faites du farm de façon un peu trop intensif et régulier le programme pourrait vu détecter comme un bot ... Et comme le plus dur c'est de prouver qu'on est innocent ...

----------


## Zepolak

Sur GW1, je suis allé testé le farm 55hp avec mon envouteuse, mais pas là où tout le monde allait, non, dans divers endroits, pour le challenge, la curiosité, "voir si ça marche" & aussi pour le sentiment très "Diablo" de chopper des trucs rares. J'ai fait 2 sorties dans une zone, j'ai looté pleins de golds (avec de la rune sup de vigueur genre). J'ai fait une troisième sortie. J'ai eu un message bizarre à l'écran "gnagnagna le taux de loot des mobs a été réduit gnagnagna". Et j'ai choppé que des bleus ou violets.

À partir de ce moment-là, même sur les coffres où tu étais quasi-certain de chopper du gold, je choppais du violet. Quasi tout le temps (sur des mois de jeux - y a un moment, ce n'est plus de la malchance). Jusqu'à la fin de GW1. Bref, j'ai été probablement taggué comme farmeur dans le système (alors que 95% de mon temps de jeu était en PvP) et mon taux de drop a été ajusté. Ma grosse peur était d'ailleurs que lier mes comptes propagent le tag mais ce n'est pas le cas je crois (je loot pas des masses, mais ça m'arrive de temps en temps).

Bref, maintenant, je "fais gaffe" et j'abuse pas. J'ai compris ma leçon. Tout ça pour dire, en fait : ils font ce qu'ils veulent avec votre compte et... Gaffe. Mieux vaut prévenir que guérir, car vous allez pas pouvoir guérir.

----------


## Hasunay

Chez anet faut vraiment être plus blanc que blanc c'est bon à savoir... Sinon merci du soutien les gars ça fait chaud au cœur, moi je le prend plutôt bien (enfin pas trop au début) mais j"ai une pensé au pauvre bougre qui va être ban pour rien avec 5000 heures au compte, des gemmes investi et des légendaires équipé... Bon pour voir le bon côté des choses je vais d'une certaine façon redécouvrire le jeu  :^_^:

----------


## Drlecteur

Non, mais attendez, y'a que moi que ca fait trop flipper ?

L'histoire avec Hasunay, je trouve ça déjà, vraiment limite. Mais qu'en plus, il refuse toute justification + "ben, t'as qu'a allez re-acheter le jeu LOL"... Ils sont fou ou quoi ?
Quand a l'anecdote de Zepo...

Je comprends pas comment vous pouvez en parler calmement comme ça, c'est des enculé, c'est pas grave, ils ont le droit de ban life un mec sans preuve, ou de réduire l’expérience de jeu d'un autre de facon auto et a vie.
Je trouve juste ca super flippant, je comprends pas comment on peux pas voir/lire plus de réclamations/petitions/whatever sur ce genre d'agissement. C'est juste dégueulasse.

----------


## Tygra

> Je comprends pas comment vous pouvez en parler calmement comme ça, c'est des enculé, c'est pas grave, ils ont le droit de ban life un mec sans preuve, ou de réduire l’expérience de jeu d'un autre de facon auto et a vie.
> Je trouve juste ca super flippant, je comprends pas comment on peux pas voir/lire plus de réclamations/petitions/whatever sur ce genre d'agissement. C'est juste dégueulasse.


En installant le jeu tu signes un contrat ... qui leur donne tout pouvoir.
Fallait pas le signer si tu trouves ça révoltant - ça doit être sensiblement le même que dans tout jeu online néanmoins.

----------


## Hasunay

Ah nan mais c'est révoltant je suis bien d'accord ! J'aurais des thunes j'hésiterais à pousser l'affaire plus loin, mais en l’état j'ai pas le temps, j'ai pas l'argent et y a des choses bien plus grave que ça, malheureusement les contrât à la cons avec des petites lettres y en a partout donc oui c'est effrayent mais pas autant que mon contrat chez mon banquier ou celui de mon opérateur mobile  :^_^: 

Pour le fnu : 




> Bonjour ,
> 
> Dans le cadre de la vérification de votre compte et des raisons ayant mené à sa clôture, notre équipe a tenu compte de la possibilité qu'un tiers malintentionné ait accédé à votre compte sans votre accord. Notre enquête, qui a inclus une analyse de tous les points d'accès, a révélé que votre compte n'a pas été piraté.
> 
> Si vous partagez votre compte ou si un proche (peut-être dans votre foyer ?) a pu accéder à votre compte grâce à un mot de passe non sécurisé, nous ne pouvons pas vous aider. La sécurité de tout compte et les actions effectuées avec un tel compte sont la responsabilité de son propriétaire. En conséquence, ce compte restera clôturé.
> Si vous souhaitez jouer à Guild Wars 2 de nouveau, vous devrez acheter un nouveau code d'activation et créer un nouveau compte en utilisant une adresse email différente.
> 
> Je dois en outre vous informer que toute demande supplémentaire concernant ce compte est désormais susceptible d'être ignorée par nos services.
> 
> Cordialement,

----------


## Maximelene

> Sur GW1, je suis allé testé le farm 55hp avec mon envouteuse, mais pas là où tout le monde allait, non, dans divers endroits, pour le challenge, la curiosité, "voir si ça marche" & aussi pour le sentiment très "Diablo" de chopper des trucs rares. J'ai fait 2 sorties dans une zone, j'ai looté pleins de golds (avec de la rune sup de vigueur genre). J'ai fait une troisième sortie. J'ai eu un message bizarre à l'écran "gnagnagna le taux de loot des mobs a été réduit gnagnagna". Et j'ai choppé que des bleus ou violets.
> 
> À partir de ce moment-là, même sur les coffres où tu étais quasi-certain de chopper du gold, je choppais du violet. Quasi tout le temps (sur des mois de jeux - y a un moment, ce n'est plus de la malchance). Jusqu'à la fin de GW1. Bref, j'ai été probablement taggué comme farmeur dans le système (alors que 95% de mon temps de jeu était en PvP) et mon taux de drop a été ajusté. Ma grosse peur était d'ailleurs que lier mes comptes propagent le tag mais ce n'est pas le cas je crois (je loot pas des masses, mais ça m'arrive de temps en temps).
> 
> Bref, maintenant, je "fais gaffe" et j'abuse pas. J'ai compris ma leçon. Tout ça pour dire, en fait : ils font ce qu'ils veulent avec votre compte et... Gaffe. Mieux vaut prévenir que guérir, car vous allez pas pouvoir guérir.


C'est étrange ce que tu racontes, parce que tu décris juste le système anti farm normal de GW1. Celui que des milliers de joueurs (dont moi-même) ont "subi", mais qui n'affectait qu'une zone, pour une durée limitée. Et crois moi, j'en ai fait du farm 55hp...




> En installant le jeu tu signes un contrat ... qui leur donne tout pouvoir.
> Fallait pas le signer si tu trouves ça révoltant - ça doit être sensiblement le même que dans tout jeu online néanmoins.


Contrat dont l'entière légalité n'a jamais été prouvée à l'heure actuelle, et est souvent remise en question. Je crois que GMB en avait parlé à un moment.

Quand à dire "tu n'as qu'à pas signer", c'est un peu facile...

----------


## Maderone

Ça consistait en quoi le farm 55hp ?

----------


## Snydlock

> Ça consistait en quoi le farm 55hp ?


De mémoire tu stuffais un perso Moine pour qu'il n'ai que 55hp et par une suite de buffs, t'avais un perso increvable qui infligeait des dégâts lors de la prise de coups.
Et tu farmais avec.
Perso j'ai jamais pratiqué, je me souviens juste qu'il fallait un objet bleu tout moisi qu'on récupérait en début de jeu avec une quête pourrie.  ::P: 
Et aussi que ça a fini nerf et que les joueurs ont ensuite créé le Moine 600hp.

----------


## Maximelene

Pour être plus précis, le 55 hp, c'est la combinaison de 3 trucs :

- Un personnage descendu à 55hp (on l'aurait pas deviné  ::ninja:: ) en utilisant les runes qui, pour donenr un gros bonus, réduisaient en contrepartie la vie du porteur,
- Un enchantement faisant en sorte que les dégâts subis lors d'un coup ne puissant pas dépasser plus de 10% de ta vie (tu ne pouvais donc pas subir plus de 5 points de dégâts par coup),
- De la régénération.

Au final, ça donnait l'équivalent de l'exploit du Dragon Bash : une régénération complètement abusée par rapport au pool de vie et aux dégâts subis, qui rendait le personnage absolument intuable. C'était très pratique pour farmer en solo.  :;): 

Notez qu'avec la double profession, le personnage n'était pas obligé d'être Moine en première profession. Je le faisais personnellement avec mon Guerrier. J'avais moins de mana (du coup c'était un peu plus tendu), mais je trouvais le tout plus efficace au niveau dégâts.

----------


## Drlecteur

> En installant le jeu tu signes un contrat ... qui leur donne tout pouvoir.
> Fallait pas le signer si tu trouves ça révoltant - ça doit être sensiblement le même que dans tout jeu online néanmoins.


Non, mais entre avoir le pouvoir, et l'utiliser a l'aveugle sans possibilité de discuter [alors que a priori, l'user est de bonne foi: on lui donne même pas les éléments de comprendre "sa faute"], y'a comme un océan.
C'est pas parce que tu signe les conditions blabla que tu admets leurs droits tout puissant a etre la seule vérité.

C'est pas le fait qu'ils fassent ce qu'ils veulent de ton compte qui est limite révoltant; toute les entreprises numériques le font, c'est pas nouveau, on nous le rabache depuis 5 ans, mais on est a un niveau de mauvaise foi, de non communication assez haut quand même...

----------


## Lee Tchii

Je propose une pétition pour le retour de Hasunay.
Si on s'y met aux CPC et à GC ça fera quelques signatures.
Et si on poste le truc sur Reddit avec le compte de Max, on en aura encore plus  ::ninja::

----------


## Hasunay

Merci mais c'est pas la peine malheureusement ça n'aboutira pas, j'ai vu quelques cas sur leurs forums avec un soutien de guilde et au final ils répondent juste en boucle qu'ils ne communiquent pas avec le public sur un truc privé. En plus ça à l'air de pas leurs plaire des masses en général donc vous serez surement catalogué comme fouteur de merde et ça risque de vous retombez sur la gueule un jour ou l'autre ... Nan j'ai fais mon deuil, par contre maintenant que mon pc est clean s'ils me reban avec mon prochain compte à ce moment là je donnerais une violente riposte !

Si ça t’intéresse tu peux regarder ici et ici, c'est très instructif les seuls moment où ils reconnaissent leurs tords (et encore à demi-mot) c'est lors des bugs qui conduise à des bans à grande échelle, apparemment leurs logiciels de surveillance regarde aussi les mouvements des joueurs et tout ce qui est pas normal est banni, le problème c'est lorsque que le comportement anormal est dû à un bug ...

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Mais genre en insistant bien... ?
> 
> (Les macros Gxx sont interdites. Après, j'ai un G15 mais du coup, vu qu'ils "autorisent les macros qui font une touche" (faut m'expliquer ce que le mec qui a pondu ça a fumé), j'ai vite compris que c'était même pas la peine de les utiliser si je voulais pas mettre en danger mon compte).
> 
> Normalement, sur un ban un peu tendancieux, il ne foutent pas un permaban direct. Si tu insistes. Lourdement.


Je trouve ça complètement aberrant.
D'un côté, ils ont dev un plugin pour le G19/Gxx et de l'autre, ils seraient près à bannir les utilisateurs des claviers Logitech...
Ça me rappelle une affaire avec wow ça.

Je ferai mieux d'éviter d'utiliser mon N52te, c'est trop risqué un truc pareil...

Je crois que bientôt, pour jouer au moindre jeux en ligne, il faudra lancer une machine virtuelle qui ne fait tourner que le dit jeu.

----------


## Hasunay

Bon mon nouveau compte HasunayKain.7503 ... jusqu'au prochain ban  :^_^:

----------


## Lee Tchii

Tu as dû racheter le jeu alors ?
Punaise, ton histoire nous fait froid dans le dos, tu sais ?
*patpat à Hasunay*

----------


## purEcontact

Limite si je vais pas m'acheter un second compte que je vais commencer à up, au cas où...

----------


## Hasunay

Bah dans un sens ça m'étonne à moitié vu que depuis le début Anet montre qu'il a le ban facile, j'évitais même parfois de faire certain truc de peur que ce soit, par la suite, considéré comme un exploit ...

@Lee Tchi
Ouais je l'ai repris après une longue introspection et une encore plus longue hésitation, après j'en reprendrais clairement pas 3 si j'ai encore une merde j'utiliserais toutes les cartes juridiques possible. Si la guilde était pas aussi fun je crois que j'aurais pas repris le jeu par contre, merci à vous les mecs :D

----------


## Zepolak

> C'est étrange ce que tu racontes, parce que tu décris juste le système anti farm normal de GW1. Celui que des milliers de joueurs (dont moi-même) ont "subi", mais qui n'affectait qu'une zone, pour une durée limitée. Et crois moi, j'en ai fait du farm 55hp...


Je ne sais pas quoi te répondre, mais je suis certain de ne pas avoir halluciné. C'était juste trop systématique. J'ai aussi eu l'impression que ça avait disparu après ma dernière absence de 6 mois (normalement, je ne joues jamais à un jeu sur une période longue, GW2 est une exception, je me lasse raisonnablement vite) mais que ça a recommencé quand j'ai touché un des coffres gratuits (trésors cachés & compagnie) - qui me donnaient des sommes bien inférieures à la normal et jamais de jaune. Bref, je ne sais pas, mais je n'ai pas trop cherché, j'avais envisagé de contacter le support pour leur demander de regarder (surtout en pensant à GW2), mais j'étais un joueur PvP. Le PvE, c'était de temps en temps avec les amis, un peu d'explo et l'histoire, et les succès du Panthéon des Héros à la fin. Donc ça me faisait chier, mais ça touchais un pan minoritaire de mon temps de jeu (et j'avais pas besoin de sous, j'avais touché le pactole quand le coffre Zaishen était apparu - un skin qui était pas encore documenté dans ce coffre et était normalement que dans le coffre du Panthéon des Héros, vendu avant que son prix soit divisé par 20).
Ça explique pourquoi j'ai jamais cherché à "aller plus loin".

Quand à GW2, si je me fais ban sans raison (et ce sera sans raison car je fais gaffe), je me battrais bien sûr, mais leur réponse "vous pouvez acheter un autre jeu" (qui me fait halluciner quand même), il pourront se la foutre au *, et cela pour tous leurs jeux futurs. J'aborde ça de façon sereine parce que si je dois violemment arrêter GW2, ça serait certainement bien pour ma vie en dehors  ::trollface::  (J'aurais enfin du temps pour apprendre l'Ouzbek et l'Araméen !)

----------


## atavus

> Je trouve ça complètement aberrant.
> D'un côté, ils ont dev un plugin pour le G19/Gxx et de l'autre, ils seraient près à bannir les utilisateurs des claviers Logitech...
> Ça me rappelle une affaire avec wow ça.


Ce qui me fait flipper c'est que j'ai un g19.




> Bon mon nouveau compte HasunayKain.7503 ... jusqu'au prochain ban


Tu me fait flipper; perso j'aurai lâché le jeu avec de bonne grosse insulte envers Anet si çà m'arrivait.

----------


## Hasunay

Ouais j'ai pas mal hésité mais bon pour 25euro je me suis dis que c’était pas la mort malgré tout l'aaaamour que je porte désormais à Anet. Comme je l'ai dis que m'éclate bien avec la guilde donc ça a pas mal influencé mon choix.

EDIT:



> Reporté


Mon dieu , j'ai un G110, un G13 et une G600 ... je suis un monstre ! ^^

EDIDIT :

D'ailleurs si l'un des chefs canards aurait l'amabilité d'ajouter le pauvre bot que je suis, je lui en serais très reconnaissant !  :D

----------


## Charmide

> Ce qui me fait flipper c'est que j'ai un g19.


Reporté  :Bave:

----------


## atavus

> Reporté


 :tired: 




> Mon dieu , j'ai un G110, un G13 et une G600 ... je suis un monstre ! ^^


C'est bon, j'ai un peu de retard. ::ninja::

----------


## dragou

> Ouais j'ai pas mal hésité mais bon pour 25euro je me suis dis que c’était pas la mort malgré tout l'aaaamour que je porte désormais à Anet. Comme je l'ai dis que m'éclate bien avec la guilde donc ça a pas mal influencé mon choix.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> 
> Mon dieu , j'ai un G110, un G13 et une G600 ... je suis un monstre ! ^^


Ouep, on achète du matos et on peut même pas en profiter pleinement  ::(:

----------


## Tynril

J'ai invité ton nouveau compte dans la guilde.

Mais je persiste à dire que c'est étrange qu'il n'y aie pas discussion comme ça.  ::(:

----------


## Kreths

Salut!

Je viens d'installer le jeu, j'ai up lvl 13 (j'ai fait que la première zone des charrs), j'ai test le mcm car le pve me donnait envie de vomir, du coup je fait 100 bornes à pattes, je tape sur une porte (?!) avec un groupe de playmobile, je crève et je me retape tout le chemin pour refaire la même chose, dites moi.......mais c'est quoi ce jeu?

lol

----------


## Maximelene

lol

----------


## Zepolak

> lol


Le problème de Maxi (l'un des problèmes  ::ninja:: ), c'est qu'il se sent aggressé par les gens qui critiquent ce qu'il aime.

Et sinon Kreths, ben... Le jeu est un excellent jeu, mais il n'a pas l'air d'être fait pour toi au vu de ton retour.

----------


## Maximelene

> Le problème de Maxi (l'un des problèmes ), c'est qu'il se sent aggressé par les gens qui critiquent ce qu'il aime.


J'ai aucun soucis avec les critiques, tant que c'est autre chose qu'un "je suis venu, j'ai à peine vu, je crache dessus", se terminant par un "c'est quoi ce jeu ?" qui se lit comme "ce jeu de merde", le tout accompagné d'un "lol" bien kévinesque.

Je vais commencer à faire ça tiens, débarquer sur les topics de chaque jeu auquel j'ai pas accroché. "Salut, je viens d'installer World of Tanks, j'ai fait ma première bataille, j'ai roulé sur 10km, pas vu un ennemi, me suis pris un tiers de mortier, et j'ai du attendre au garage que ça finisse, c'est quoi ce jeu ?".  ::trollface:: 

Et tu veux une autre raison ?




> Je change de sujet mais c'est dingue comme la zone des humains surpasse le reste (promontoire divin  ), y compris le skin, j'ai essayé toute les races et vraiment *je trouve le jeu énorme* juste en jouant humain.


Il en dit des trucs en septembre 2012, pour un mec qui vient d'installer le jeu.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Kreths

> J'ai aucun soucis avec les critiques, tant que c'est autre chose qu'un "je suis venu, j'ai à peine vu, je crache dessus", se terminant par un "c'est quoi ce jeu ?" qui se lit comme "ce jeu de merde", le tout accompagné d'un "lol" bien kévinesque.
> 
> Je vais commencer à faire ça tiens, débarquer sur les topics de chaque jeu auquel j'ai pas accroché. "Salut, je viens d'installer World of Tanks, j'ai fait ma première bataille, j'ai roulé sur 10km, pas vu un ennemi, me suis pris un tiers de mortier, et j'ai du attendre au garage que ça finisse, c'est quoi ce jeu ?". 
> 
> Et tu veux une autre raison ?
> 
> 
> 
> Il en dit des trucs en septembre 2012, pour un mec qui vient d'installer le jeu.


Comment que j'me suis fait spotted là.

----------


## Snydlock

> Je vais commencer à faire ça tiens, débarquer sur les topics de chaque jeu auquel j'ai pas accroché. "Salut, je viens d'installer World of Tanks, j'ai fait ma première bataille, j'ai roulé sur 10km, pas vu un ennemi, me suis pris un tiers de mortier, et j'ai du attendre au garage que ça finisse, c'est quoi ce jeu, *lol* ?".


Fixed.

----------


## Maximelene

> Fixed.


Comment j'ai pu oublier ça ?!  ::sad::

----------


## Odrhann

> Comment que j'me suis fait spotted là.




 :^_^: 

Protip : Personne n'échappe à la colère de Maximelene.

----------


## frostphoenyx

J'ai vu un truc curieux hier. Un mec avait une épée à 2 mains, et quand il se battait avec, cela laissait sur le passage de la lame un long "trait" rouge comme de la lave, difficile à expliquer... ça vous dit quelque chose?

----------


## Mr Slurp

C'est une des greatsword légendaire c'est tout  :;):

----------


## frostphoenyx

Ah ! Tu sais comment l'obtenir?

----------


## Bartinoob

Avec beaucoup de farm, et beaucoup d'or  :;): 

Ton espadon est probablement celui-ci, voir ici pour le craft.

Bonne chance  :;):

----------


## olih

Demande à Tatsukan, il essaie de l'avoir depuis le début du jeu  ::trollface:: 
http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Twilight

:grilled:

----------


## frostphoenyx

Merci  :;):  Ça représente vraiment beaucoup de farm?  ::'(:

----------


## Maximelene

Énormément, oui. C'est "juste" les trucs demandant le plus de farm du jeu.  :;):

----------


## frostphoenyx

Merci Maxi. En même temps vu le "swag" de l'arme, je peux le comprendre  :;):  Souhaitez-moi bonne chance ! (surtout que je ne suis que level 68  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Bartinoob

Je ne sais pas quelle est l'étendue de ta fortune, mais il me semble que le composant principal de l'arme coûte dans les 600 po. Ensuite, pour le reste du craft, t'as le choix entre récupérer quelques centaines de po, ou farmer quelques centaines d'heures  ::ninja::

----------


## frostphoenyx

2 po  ::ninja::

----------


## Zepolak

Y a du 3v3 mercredi 17 entre CPC !

C'est là :
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/80...-CANARD-BRAWL-!!!

(Et je cherche une équipe  ::ninja:: )

----------


## silence

Ah bah merci, je me demandais justement ou était cet event Pvp. Et je cherche aussi une équipe.  ::ninja::

----------


## Caf

Moi aussi.  ::ninja::

----------


## Nibher

Z'avez qu'à faire 3 équipes de 1.

----------


## olih

> Y a du 3v3 mercredi 17 entre CPC !
> 
> C'est là :
> http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/80...-CANARD-BRAWL-!!!
> 
> (Et je cherche une équipe )


 Attention quand même, Zepo et les dates ça fait deux.


Spoiler Alert! 


C'est marqué pour le lundi 22 juillet sur le post de maxi  ::ninja:: 



:edit:, pardon il a l'air d'avoir modifié la date, sauf dans le recap du premier post  :tired: .

----------


## Bartinoob

On a le droit de faire une équipe 2 mesmers / 1 nécro ?  ::ninja::

----------


## NayeDjel

3 mesmers c'est encore mieux  ::ninja::

----------


## Bartinoob

Non.

----------


## Maximelene

Le patch est en ligne.  :;):

----------


## Maximelene

Pour information, le coffre de succès que nous avons reçu hier en nous conenctant est celui qui récompense 100 points, et non pas 500 comme on le pensait.

Ça explique pourquoi on n'a pas eu de bonus passif. Et ça paraît logique de toute façon : pourquoi le coffre à 500 serait resté dans la liste des récompenses à obtenir, si on l'avait obtenu ?

Bref, en vous connectant aujourd'hui, vous recevrez le coffre à 500 points, plein d'objets PvP (notamment, en tout cas pour moi, 100 insignes RvR). Pour les premiers skins d'armes, il faudra donc attendre demain, et non pas aujourd'hui.

D'ailleurs, la première pièce d'armure apparaît à 3000 points, où vous devrez choisir entre les 2 paires de gants disponibles.

----------


## olih

Pour info, comme les armes de siège sont maintenant vendables/échangeables, on est plusieurs à avoir mis nos stock dans la banque de guilde (tout en haut).
Le soucis, c'est qu'on ne peut pas y faire de pile propre, ce travail devant être fait par des animateurs  ::trollface:: .

----------


## Shapa

C'est moi ou ça se traine dans le bazaar mais un truc de fous?

----------


## Forza Limouzi

Han j'ai passé l'après midi à faire des sacs sur CBE pour récupérer des bribes de fortune afin d'acheter une des nouvelles pièces de dos. Après un butin lamentable (7 bribes), j'ai lu sur reddit que ces pièces n'étaient pas liées et se vendaient à l'HV, résultat beaucoup de temps économisé pour seulement 3po. Merci l'HV.  :^_^:

----------


## Maximelene

En fait celles achetées avec les bribes sont liées, celles obtenues ailleurs (dans la course, par exemple) ne le sont pas  :;):

----------


## purEcontact

Question :
Ça se drop bien ?

Je sais pas si ça vaut le coup de prendre le chasseur de vent à 10po.

Edit : 
J'ai testé : 10 po de sac de butin lourd.
J'ai pu revendre pour 5po de compo et j'ai obtenu 166 bribes de fortune.
Du coup, ça me fait la pièce de dos à 5 po.

----------


## Maximelene

Comme l'imaginaient certains, les Zéphyrites sont liés à Glint : ils ont construit un sanctuaire pour son corps, et utilisent sa magie

----------


## Snydlock

Pourquoi Glint d'un coup ? Ça parle bien de Brill là pourtant.
D'ailleurs, il est devenu quoi son morveux à elle ?

----------


## Maximelene

Glint c'est le nom anglais de Brill, il est mal passé à la traduction visiblement.  :;):

----------


## Snydlock

> Glint c'est le nom anglais de Brill, il est mal passé à la traduction visiblement.


Évidemment. C'est pas comme si c'était une première en plus.  ::|: 
Rendez-nous Dépine.  ::'(:

----------


## Devolia

Petit conseil, pour éviter de vous faire niquer vous aussi : les armes JcJ obtenues dans les coffres de succès, ne cliquez SURTOUT PAS sur déposer un objet collectable ... elle disparaissent  ::(:

----------


## Maximelene

> Petit conseil, pour éviter de vous faire niquer vous aussi : les armes JcJ obtenues dans les coffres de succès, ne cliquez SURTOUT PAS sur déposer un objet collectable ... elle disparaissent


Non, elles sont envoyées dans ton casier JcJ, comme toutes les pièce d'équipement JcJ.

----------


## Zepolak

> Petit conseil, pour éviter de vous faire niquer vous aussi : les armes JcJ obtenues dans les coffres de succès, ne cliquez SURTOUT PAS sur déposer un objet collectable ... elle disparaissent


Alors, j'en ai pas 50 de ces armes, mais je pense que plutôt que de disparaître, elles sont parties dans les petits coffres que tu trouveras dans les Brumes  ::): 

Edit : Barbecue. BBQ. OMGWTFBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBQ !

----------


## Bartinoob

Bah ... J'ai pas vérifié mais elles vont pas dans le coffre JcJ ? J'ai eu au moins un item en double que j'ai pas pu déposer, donc je suppose que ça doit quand même essayer d'envoyer le truc quelque part  ::huh:: 

Après ça reste des skins pvp, donc ça sert pas à grand chose non plus. Les gens se méfient moins quand t'es habillé comme un plouc  ::ninja:: 

Edit : burned²

----------


## Maximelene

Double ownage !  ::ninja::

----------


## pikkpi

Petite interrogation :
L'event actuel passé..... y'aura plus que la node de quartz de la home instance qui sera dispo ? Parce qu'à 5/6 fragments par minage ça va pas aller bien vite si on a envie de se faire une pièce d'équipement  ::blink::

----------


## Bartinoob

Apparemment oui. Après, tu peux looter un quartz chargé directement, l'équivalent de 25 "petits", ça peut aider. J'espère juste que ça ne va pas finir comme le stuff sentinelle, vu les prix  :Emo:

----------


## Maximelene

Il ne restera en effet que le gisement "personnel", d'où l'utilité de faire du stock si tu en as besoin.

Après, tu pourras aussi exploiter le comptoir, le quartz de base y étant vendable  :;):

----------


## Bartinoob

Entre 3,5 et 4 stacks par perso (suivant si t'as une ou deux armes), et ça si tu comptes mettre de l'élevé à côté, ça pique quand même. 

Au cours actuel, ça doit taper dans les 9 po rien qu'en quartz, j'imagine pas après l'event. T'as vu le prix des runes de divinité ?  :Emo:

----------


## Devolia

J'avais jamais entendu parler de ce coffre, honte à moi ! (et merci à vous) *s'enfuit comme un noob*

----------


## Ptit gras

Euhm, vous savez qu'il y a une node par capitale/instance maison, même si on est pas du quartier ?  ::P: 

En gros il y a de quoi sortir minimum 15 quartz/jours après la fin de l'event, pas de panique.

----------


## Nessou

> Euhm, vous savez qu'il y a une node par capitale/instance maison, même si on est pas du quartier ? 
> 
> En gros il y a de quoi sortir minimum 15 quartz/jours après la fin de l'event, pas de panique.

----------


## Bartinoob

> Euhm, vous savez qu'il y a une node par capitale/instance maison, même si on est pas du quartier ? 
> 
> En gros il y a de quoi sortir minimum 15 quartz/jours après la fin de l'event, pas de panique.


Oui mais en fait non. En tout cas, à chaque fois que j'ai pioché celle d'une instance, impossible de re-piocher dans une autre.

----------


## Ptit gras

Damned  ::|:

----------


## Maximelene

Eh oui, le cooldown est partagé ! T'as cru quoi, que t'allais pouvoir gruger le système ?  ::P:

----------


## Ptit gras

Miner c'est pour les pveboy  ::trollface::

----------


## Xekun

Voilà un peu d'aide pour les succès du *Bluff de l'éructeur*
Je pense que pas mal d'entre nous ont du mal avec cette activité... J'ai moi-même eu un peu de mal à comprendre le principe et à battre les NPC...

Je ne vais pas refaire le tour des compétences, suffit de lire  ::P:  Mais plutôt essayé de vous expliquer comment battre les 5 NPC.
D'abord, je pense qu'il est plus facile de commencer dans cet ordre:
AsuraSylvariHumainCharrNorn


*Asura*:
Celui-ci est le plus facile. Il n'y a pas vraiment besoin de technique particulière pour le battre, il faut juste faire attention à son buff, et attendre qu'il disparaisse pour le punir (4) et il devrait mourir assez facilement.

*Sylvari*: Ici, c'est un marathon, faut être patient, son buff lui permet de perdre assez peu de vie lorsqu'il boit (1). Bluffez le plus souvent possible, et n'hésitez pas a boire de temps en temps afin de refresh la punition (4) plus souvent. (le heal (3) permet également de faire refresh la punition)

*Humain*: Il vous faudra sûrement plusieurs essais pour la battre. Commencez le combat avec le buff du Sylvari et utilisez-le quand vous serez forcé de boire sous les 5k hp. Dans la première phase du combat bluffez (2) le plus souvent possible, et n'utilisez pas la punition (4). Une fois sa vie descendue de 60% elle va commencer à utiliser son buff, à partir de là il faut utilisé les skills dans cet ordre de priorité: 3-2-4-1

*Charr*: Lui est assez chiant, mais plutôt simple. Son buff lui permet de se heal de manière conséquente et il le spam! Le but est de jouer de manière offensive. Donc boire de manière a être sous les 5k hp afin de faire plus de dégâts avec la punition. Munissez-vous également du buff de l'humaine et castez-le quand il sera vers 30-40% hp.

*Norn*: Il faut le battre avec le buff du Sylvari. Dans la première phase, bluffez le plus souvent possible. S'il vous punit buvez un coup et healez vous ensuite pour repartir sur du "full-bluff", interdisez-vous le (4) et pas de heal si vous êtes au-dessus de 8k. Dès qu'il lance son buff la seconde phase commence, normalement (3) et (4) sont up, utilisez (4) en priorité et essayez de survivre avec les CD. N'oubliez pas d'utiliser le buff si vous êtes obligé de boire à partir de 3,5k hp. Il vous faudra plusieurs essais et un peu de chance, car lors de certaines parties il punit vraiment trop.

*Poyaqui*: Vous êtes à la fin, et il est très simple à battre avec le buff du Norn. En fait tant que son buff n'est pas actif, il vous imite. Donc, commencez le duel en lançant le buff Norn suivi de 3 bluffs. S'il ne cast toujours pas son buff buvez une fois ou deux. Dès que son sort est up lancez par ordre de priorité: 3-4-1, et bluffez quand le bluff n'est pas actif.

----------


## Bartinoob

Réussi le norn en suivant cette technique (il m'a bien fallu une vingtaine d'essais), me manque plus que le dernier à taper. Merci pour les tuyaux  :;): 

Attention, s'il vous tue alors que le buff est actif, il faut relancer une partie et l'abandonner, sinon il a le buff dès le début.

----------


## Devolia

Au fait, à confirmer, mais aujourd'hui en buvant mes fioles de karma avec mes bonus +50% Karma + Bouffe, j'ai juste eu 4500 de Karma ...

----------


## Maximelene

je viens de boire les miennes et j'ai bien eu tous les bonus liés.

----------


## olih

> Au fait, à confirmer, mais aujourd'hui en buvant mes fioles de karma avec mes bonus +50% Karma + Bouffe, j'ai juste eu 4500 de Karma ...


Question : représentais tu bien la guilde ? es tu sur Vizunah ? (Je  ne sais toujours pas si les buff guildes fonctionnent si on n'est pas sur le serveur sur lequel le dit buff a été lancé  :tired: ).

----------


## Maximelene

Il ne parle visiblement pas du buff de guilde. Le 50% et la bouffe, ça n'a pas de rapport avec Insert Coinz  :;):

----------


## olih

Je mélange tout  :tired: .

----------


## Devolia

Jsuis sur Vizu ouaip, et pourtant à chaque fiole je voyais apparaître seulement un petit 4500 en violet, après peut-être que ça m'a donné plus que 4500 tout en affichant 4500 ...

----------


## Maximelene

Bon, ben personnellement, je n'aimais pas trop le son de la cloche et du cor, mais après avoir entendu quelqu'un jouer de la flûte dans les Brumes, j'ai craqué, et je l'ai achetée.

Et c'est vraiment très sympathique à jouer, même si les enchaînements de notes rapides ne passent pas toujours très bien.

----------


## pikkpi

Ya pas de vidéo du thème de Chrono Cross à la flûte encore c'est triste

Ptite question à 2 balles opti-lol-équipement :
J'étais dans le lobby pvp à l'instant, j'ai des runes mix & match et je vois pour les bonus :
- Cauchemar 4/6
- Lyssa 3/6 
Donc _a priori_ le bonus de rune de l'aquabreather serait comptée *en plus* ou c'est juste l'affichage qui merdoyât ?

----------


## dragou

> Ya pas de vidéo du thème de Chrono Cross à la flûte encore c'est triste
> 
> Ptite question à 2 balles opti-lol-équipement :
> J'étais dans le lobby pvp à l'instant, j'ai des runes mix & match et je vois pour les bonus :
> - Cauchemar 4/6
> - Lyssa 3/6 
> Donc _a priori_ le bonus de rune de l'aquabreather serait comptée *en plus* ou c'est juste l'affichage qui merdoyât ?


Comme l'a dit le mec dans les brumes que tu as envoyer chier, le masque d'eau remplacera ton chapeau quand tu passeras dans l'eau. Les effets du chapeau et du masque ne s'additionnent pas, mais on peut pas vraiment parler d'un bug d'affichage.

----------


## pikkpi

> que tu as envoyer chier


 ::O: 

Mais pas du tout, t'as eu l'impression que j'ai été méchant ? C'était pas toi au moins ?
Tu remarqueras que c'était quand même assez condescendant de me demander mon rank (genre ya pas de runes en pve tséééé).

Bref !

----------


## Maximelene

Y'a des gens qui mettent des runes sur leur masque respiratoire en PvE ?  ::ninja::

----------


## pikkpi

Freetaunt à mort là, ça m'apprendra  :Emo:

----------


## dragou

> Y'a des gens qui mettent des runes sur leur masque respiratoire en PvE ?


Ca sert à quelque chose les trucs dans l'eau sur gw2? oO

----------


## Bartinoob

Le skin de ton casque change. Sinon, non  ::ninja::

----------


## Charmide

Ça sert à y mettre de la vitalité pour embêter encore plus le mec qui t'y suis en voulant t'achever alors que tu es à 5% de vie et qui se dit déjà "oh non, pas ça§§"  :Cigare:

----------


## Caf

> Ça sert à y mettre de la vitalité pour embêter encore plus le mec qui t'y suis en voulant t'achever alors que tu es à 5% de vie et qui se dit déjà "oh non, pas ça§§"


On sent bien qu'un passé de nageur dicte fortement ton commentaire.  ::happy2::

----------


## olih

Pour en revenir aux coffres de récompense, celui pour 5k de succès est fournis  ::o: .
Alors ok, il y a l'argent, les bonus, les 400 gemmes, l'apparence d'arme mais il y a aussi le gros coffre.
Je suppose que les drops sur le coffre sont aléatoires mais en tout cas, c'est du lourd.
-> Kit de transformation complete
-> Parcho d'xp (passer directement un nouveau perso au lv20)
-> 500 token RvR (mais putain quoi)
-> quasi 2 augmentations de chaque type.
-> 25 pierres de la forge mystique...

----------


## Maximelene

> Je suppose que les drops sur le coffre sont aléatoires


Non.  :;):

----------


## meiKo

Et encore des tokens RvR ^^ c'est pour pousser les PvEboyz à aller en McM? Parce que les joueurs qui font que du McM ne doivent pas avoir beaucoup de points de succès...
Pas mal le kit et le parcho en tout cas  :;):

----------


## olih

> Non.


Ah bin du coup, on risque de voir pas mal de chirurgie esthétique.

----------


## Maximelene

> Ah bin du coup, on risque de voir pas mal de chirurgie esthétique.


Oui, du coup. Tout comme on voit 2000 box of fun par jour depuis la semaine dernière.  ::ninja:: 

Le parchemin qui permet de passer niveau 20 est pas mal aussi. Je m'attends à le voir apparaître dans la boutique aux gemmes à terme.

----------


## dragou

Parchemin de lvl 20 inutile pour moi mais bon, ça servira quand on aura une nouvelle classe etc.

Je trouve vraiment anet généreux sur le coup, surtout avec les transformations complètes etc ^^

----------


## Zepolak

> Parchemin de lvl 20 inutile pour moi mais bon, ça servira quand on aura une nouvelle classe etc.
> 
> Je trouve vraiment anet généreux sur le coup, surtout avec les transformations complètes etc ^^


Le parcho, y a pas moyen de le filer à un pote ?

Bon, du coup, vu que j'ai pris 3j de retard, c'est pratique de savoir à l'avance ce qu'il y a dedans. Le parcho d'xp, c'est qunad même vraiment chouette je trouve.

----------


## Narquois

Demain, j'aurai pas de coffre! Tristesse  ::(: 
Je m'étais bien habitué.... :/

Je vais être en manque. Pas vous?

----------


## Maximelene

> Je vais être en manque. Pas vous?


J'en ai encore pour 5 jours, donc ça va perso.  ::ninja:: 

Mais oui, on s'habitue vite à recevoir 10 objets par jour simplement en se connectant.  ::P:

----------


## Forza Limouzi

> Et encore des tokens RvR ^^ c'est pour pousser les PvEboyz à aller en McM? Parce que les joueurs qui font que du McM ne doivent pas avoir beaucoup de points de succès...


Je confirme. Je joue depuis la release et je suis même pas à 3000.  :tired:

----------


## Myron

Après vu l’intérêt du truc une fois que tu as fait ton don de combat...Enfin ca fait toujours moins de lauriers à dépenser pour les mêmes objets mais bon.

----------


## olih

Dis toi que ce matin, j'ai fait des armes de sièges supérieures avec ce que j'ai obtenu dans les coffres (et ce qu'il y avait d'accessible dans la banque).
Pour quelqu'un qui ne fait pas de McM, ça fait bizarre.

---------- Post added at 12h43 ---------- Previous post was at 12h42 ----------

Dis toi que ce matin, j'ai fait des armes de sièges supérieures avec ce que j'ai obtenu dans les coffres (et ce qu'il y avait d'accessible dans la banque).
Pour quelqu'un qui ne fait pas de McM, ça fait bizarre.

Pour les tokens McM en fait, ça permet de stuffer un reroll pour pas trop cher.

----------


## Snydlock

> Pour les tokens McM en fait, ça permet de stuffer un reroll pour pas trop cher.


Ou de ce faire un skin Lionguard.  ::P:

----------


## Maximelene

Vu que plein de gens allaient chopper 400 gemmes aujourd'hui, je m'attendais à voir leur prix baisser, imaginant que beaucoup les revendraient contre de l'or.

Mais c'est visiblement l'inverse qui se produit, leur prix semble monter.  ::(:

----------


## Bartinoob

Steack avait probablement pas tord, à propos des gens qui n'ont plus besoin que de 200 gemmes pour acheter un onglet de banque  ::P:

----------


## Mr Slurp

Vous avez pas pensé au fait que le cours des gemmes est directement maitrisé par A-Net aussi.

----------


## Maximelene

> Vous avez pas pensé au fait que le cours des gemmes est directement maitrisé par A-Net aussi.


Le cours des gemmes est influé par les achats et revente des joueurs. Arena Net n'a jamais dit qu'ils le contrôlaient, et on n'a aucune raison valable de le penser, hormis la théorie du complot.

----------


## Mr Slurp

J'ai le souvenir y'a pas mal de temps (plus de 6 mois) d'avoir lu un truc comme quoi A-net pouvait influencer l'économie des gemmes... va falloir que je retrouve la source.

[edit]
Citation de John Smith sur le forum officiel :
https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/foru...rst#post443159



> That is correct, there has never been a completely free market in any MMO, patches and fixes modify markets.


Alors je suis d'accord, ça ne dit pas "on contrôle le marché", mais par contre ça dit bien "il n'existe pas de marché complètement libre dans un MMO".
J'en fait surement une déduction un peu hâtive, mais faire baisser le cours des gemmes n'est pas du tout dans leur intérêt, et celle fournies avec les points de succès représente, je pense, une arrivée massive en volume qui aurait normalement du faire s'effondrer leur cours. Après oui c'est possible que beaucoup de personnes ayant obtenu ces gemmes "gratuites" ai pris les 200 qui leur manquait en les changeant avec de l'or, mais vu le volume injecté le prix d'echange aurait du au probablement rester stable.

Plutôt que d'influencer le taux de change des gemmes directement, je pense qu'ils ont plutôt fait en sorte que les gemmes offertes ne rentre pas en compte dans le calcul de ce taux de change, pour justement ne pas casser le marché.

----------


## Maximelene

> ArenaNet will set the initial exchange rate for gems to gold when the servers first open for headstart, but after that *the rate will fluctuate based on supply and demand of the players using the Currency Exchange*. The gems and gold players get from the Currency Exchange are supplied by other players, not ArenaNet. As supply of gems goes up, the price will go down and vice versa. While we do not expect prices to fluctuate wildly, smart traders will be able to get good deals by watching the exchange rate closely and waiting for it to favor gems or gold, whichever they are looking to purchase.


Le système tel qu'il est présenté laisse penser qu'on échange avec des PNJ, mais le coût étant directement influencé par les joueurs, sur un système d'offre et demande classique, cela revient à acheter ou vendre ses gemmes à d'autres joueurs. C'est la raison des pics de prix lors de la sortie de nouveaux objets dans la boutique : beaucoup achètent des gemmes avec leur or, hausse de la demande & réduction de l'offre, et donc hausse des prix.  :;): 

Et j'ai noté que beaucoup de gens ne savaient pas que le prix était influencé par les joueurs, mais qu'il était fixé par Anet seul.

----------


## Mr Slurp

Oui ça j'avais acquis depuis longtemps que le prix était d'abord basé sur l'offre et la demande, et donc directement influencé par les joueurs eux même. Malgré ça je continue de supposer que A-net, si ils le souhaitent, sont en mesure d'impacter le cours des gemmes par de nombreux moyens

Encore des mots de ce même J.Smith qui laissent pour moi planer le doute.
https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/foru...st#post1860814



> 1. The best way to think about prices in senses like this over time is in terms we economists call Real. There is an exchange value between gems and Real value of gold. The real value essentially means some base purchasing power of gold, irrelevant of how much gold it actually requires. *We might say 1 Real gold is what it takes to buy a stack of copper ore, then we look over time and see, how much has that changed, and adjust how we look at it relative to the change.*
> Now the exchange will have an exchange rate relative to the demand for gems and real gold. This can change forever without too much trouble.


Bref, tout ça pour dire que la non baisse du cours des gemmes ne me surprends pas plus que ça. Ils ont mis des mois à atteindre le cours actuel des gemmes, et cela faisait pas mal de temps qu'il s'était stabilisé, je doute donc très fort qu'ils aient laissé leur principale source de revenu se réduire.

J'admets dans mon premier message sur le sujet j'ai été un peu extrème en disant "directement maitrisé", j'aurai plutôt du dire "indirectement influencé"  :;):

----------


## Maximelene

Après, quand je dis qu'il a augmenté, j'exagère un peu aussi, à regarder il est plutôt stable vu l'heure, donc on dira plutôt qu'il n'y a pas eu de baisse visible.

Du coup, je vais ajouter ma pierre à l'édifice et acheter 400 gemmes pour prendre la hache infinie  ::P:

----------


## Zepolak

MrSlurp, tu as raison dans le sens où le cours est finement contrôlé par Anet dans le sens où c'est eux qui proposent les objets en ventes, les nouveaux objets, etc...

Un exemple.

Si demain ils proposent la pioche infinie à 150 gemmes en "vente-flash exceptionnelle 48h", le cours des gemmes va fortement monter.

Là où Maxi a raison, c'est que du coup, vu qu'ils ont ce levier-là, y a nulle besoin de se faire chier à faire autre chose que laisser les joueurs faire varier le cours.

MrSlurp a raison, Maxi a raison, j'ai raison, tout le monde a raison ! Yeah !

----------


## Mr Slurp

Nan mais c'est bon zepo, pour une fois on s'était pas tapé dessus (chose à noter), pas besoin de faire de la modération  ::P:

----------


## Dka

> That is correct, there has never been a completely free market in any MMO, patches and fixes modify markets.


Ne parlerais t'il pas juste des réductions, promotions, ajouts de produits dans la boutique ?


Petite parenthèse sur le cours des gemmes : 
graphique: http://www.gw2spidy.com/gem (cliquez sur Zoom: ALL)

Dans la tendance le prix a explosé avec une hausse de plus de 1100% du prix en moins d'un an.Le prix va se stabiliser car il sera de plus en plus rentable d'acheter des gemmes en argent réel (demande moins élevé en Or *->* Gemme et Offre plus élevé en Gemme *->* Or).Il n'est pas possible de spéculer à court terme juste avec les valeurs Or/Gemme car la revente de Gemme fait perdre près de 30% de la mise de départ (j'achète 100 gemmes pour 3 po on me les rachète 2po au même instant)

Je pense du coup que dès lors que le prix aura atteint le seuil de rentabilité de revente €/Or, Arena n'aura juste qu'a surveiller une inflation des pièces d'or qui repousserais ce seuil et gèlerais l'achat de Gemme destiné à la revente.

----------


## Bartinoob

Je pense que ce seuil est atteint, ou l'est presque : ça fait un bon bout de temps que le cours des gemmes tourne autour d'un po pour 30 gemmes.

@dessous : bah c'est surtout que le marché a explosé lors de l'apparition de la pioche, mais depuis on a eu la serpe, la hache, un sacré paquet de merde, et ça a pas bougé de ce seuil. Je doute que les 30 po par joueur (compté à la louche) offerts sur les deux dernières semaines changent énormément la donne (y a même eu des réductions sur les slots de persos, sans que ça fasse monter horriblement les gemmes).

----------


## Maximelene

La différence achat/vente est de 35% tout pile, de mémoire.  :;): 

Et à mon avis, oui, on a atteint le seuil pour l'instant, mais il pourrait facilement changer au fil des changements du jeu, et des modifications aux rentrées d'argent liées.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Peut-être aussi que 400 gemmes ça suffit pas à acheter un truc comme les quaggans ou la flute, mais que ça motive certains à acheter plus de gemmes pour compléter  ::ninja::

----------


## Dka

Tu peu acheter des cristaux de transmutations ou des nécessaires de recyclage lion noir pour faire des pièces d'or  ::): 


Edit : Oui ! on peu faire du bénéfice avec des cristaux de transmutations

----------


## Nessou

> Tu peu acheter des cristaux de transmutations ou des nécessaires de recyclage lion noir pour faire des pièces d'or 
> 
> 
> Edit : Oui ! on peu faire du bénéfice avec des cristaux de transmutations


Ouais avec les runes de melandru et de lyssa que tu transmutes + recycle.

----------


## Dka

ah un connaisseur  ::P:

----------


## Maderone

> Ouais avec les runes de melandru et de lyssa que tu transmutes + recycle.


Explique ?

----------


## Dka

Tu achète un stuff karma au temple de lyssa par exemple tu ne peu pas vendre la rune.
Par contre si tu transmute l'objet avec du Bleu ou du Vert ce n'est plus la même histoire.
(Tu choisi le skin du vert, les stats du vert mais tu prend juste la rune de ton exotique Karma)

Donc tu recycle l'objet transmuté avec un nécessaire du lion noir de préférence (pour les 100% de chance de récupérer la rune) et tu te retrouve avec une rune d'une valeur de 4po environ.

----------


## Maderone

Ca demande des pierres de transmutation fine aussi, c'est rentable ?

----------


## Dka

Si tu obtiens des pierres de transmutation ou des nécessaire de recyclage du lion noir avec ton succès quotidien, c'est une bonne option.

Commencer à acheter des gemmes pour utiliser cette méthode te demandera BEAUCOUP de Karma avant de se révéler rentable.

Le prix de la rune ayant baissé on ne peut plus vraiment parlé du plan du siècle.

Autant spéculer sur le prix de certaines runes supérieures avec juste des nécessaire de recyclage.

----------


## Maximelene

Je m'y suis pris un peu tard pour le vote de l'arène : venez voter ici pour savoir si elle sera renouvelée !

----------


## Arkane Derian

> Le parchemin qui permet de passer niveau 20 est pas mal aussi.


J'avais mal lu et je m'attendais à un parchemin permettant de passer 20 niveaux. Du coup déception en ouvrant mon coffre tout à l'heure...

Reste que je trouve le système de récompense du succès vraiment sympa dans l'ensemble

----------


## Maximelene

C'est assez sympa oui. Ça manque juste un peu de variété dans les récompenses, chaque coffre ressemble un peu trop au précédent.

----------


## Arkane Derian

RDJ : on ne peut avoir qu'une fois le même objet élevé
LDJ : je viens de perdre 25 lauriers et 250 insignes en achetant un deuxième anneau de druide...

Envoyez les Nelsons, je le mérite.

----------


## Ptit gras

Ils sont spécifiés "unique", mais t'es pas le seul à t'être trompé je pense  ::P:

----------


## Zepolak

J'aurais pas lu ce genre de lose, j'aurais fait la même. J'achète tout avant de les mettre, donc j'aurais eu deux anneaux et deux boucles. \0/
Donc je remercie les gens qui ont gentiment fait part de ces mésaventures !

----------


## Nessou

Tu dois l'écouter 1 heure pour la peine.

----------


## Bartinoob

> RDJ : on ne peut avoir qu'une fois le même objet élevé
> LDJ : je viens de perdre 25 lauriers et 250 insignes en achetant un deuxième anneau de druide...
> 
> Envoyez les Nelsons, je le mérite.


Si tu fais des fractales 20+, tu peux infuser un anneau. Il me semble que ça te permet alors d'en avoir deux du même type, avec un infusé et l'autre pas.

----------


## Maderone

Bienvenu aux bons exploits de chez Bartinoob  ::):

----------


## Bartinoob

C'pas un exploit  :Emo: 

Au passage, il me semble que l'infuser permet aussi de le délier d'un perso pour le mettre sur un autre, si besoin  :;):

----------


## Maximelene

En effet.  :;):

----------


## Maximelene

Les chinois ils ont droit à des médailles (en objets physiques) s'ils participent aux betas de GW2 :



Et ils ont aussi visiblement droit à des produits dérivés particuliers :

----------


## Snydlock

Les veinards.
Cela dit, les figurines ont l'air vachement moche. C'est du _Made in China_ ?   ::trollface:: 
Désolé.  ::unsure::

----------


## Maximelene

Les couleurs sont assez moches, oui, et ça sent le plastique de mauvaise qualité. Mais quand même quoi !  ::o:

----------


## Vaaahn

Pourquoi la deuxième figurine a ... des ports USB ?  :tired:

----------


## Maximelene

Ah putain ouais, c'est un HUB on dirait !  ::o:

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Pourquoi la deuxième figurine a ... des ports USB ?


J'imagine qu'une diode bleu allume l'oeil du golem.
Dans ce cas, c'est le genre de gadget pas pratique qui illumine une pièce de nuit ^^

----------


## Zepolak

À la question pourquoi, je dirais que la réponse est : ils arrivent en second, et l'éditeur sait qu'il a un jeu qui marche bien, il veut frapper un grand coup, histoire de s'imposer. Donc faut faire du gros marketing.

Perso, je suis un peu nostalgique des collectors GW1 qui avaient des contenus vraiment chouettes. Mais du coup, y a moyen de trouver midi à sa porte : mon collector personnel, c'était donc le jeu en version standard et 800 gemmes \0/ (soit 3 slots de perso  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Maximelene

Le marketing ça ne marche pas qu'en Asie, ils pouvaient aussi en faire en Europe. Ça aurait même été plus logique de le faire quand le jeu était moins connu, que maintenant où il est si populaire qu'il y a déjà une tonne de fans dans des régions où il n'est pas encore sorti.

----------


## purEcontact

Le marketing, ça coûte un bras.
Je pense qu'entre le jour du lancement et aujourd'hui, ils ont un tout petit peu (mais pas beaucoup hein) plus de thune.

Du coup, ils peuvent se permettre de filer des cadeaux.

----------


## Maderone

Je suis bien jaloux des badges :/
Je trouve ça cool, même s'ils ont pas l'air de très bonne qualité

----------


## Arkane Derian

Je l'ai reçu ce matin. Y en a qui l'ont lu ici ? La narration dans les deux premiers était assez affligeante, j'espère que Ree a fait mieux que ses prédécesseurs. Les textes sur son blog me laissaient espérer que oui (notamment celui sur Paris).

----------


## Snydlock

Moi tout ce que j'espère, en bon anglophobe, c'est une bonne traduction parce que les deux autres étaient bien naze.

----------


## robertestbasque

Je veut le mug !!!!! Histoire de mettre ma mixture anti-sommeil pour tuer le moussu toute la nuit ! o_o

----------


## LilyDrumba

C'est clair, je veux bien le mug aussi !

----------


## Nessou

Si vous voulez vous aussi que ces bugs soient corrigés, venez upvote !
https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/foru...st#post2534486

 :;):

----------


## Maximelene

On est censé voir quoi ?

Parce que bon, Anet s'intéresse déjà pas à beaucoup de sujets sur leurs forums, alors un truc qui se résume à 2 screens sans explication, c'est même pas la peine.

----------


## Zepolak

Ben, les armures en question bugguent visuellement. Y a des contours rouges sur les screens  ::):

----------


## Maximelene

J'ai beau chercher, je ne vois pas le bug. Sur la seconde, je vois la pilosité qui disparaît, mais c'est pas comme si c'était limité à cette armure. Rien d'autre.

Sur la première je vois un truc orange mais... j'ai pas la moindre idée de ce que c'est.

----------


## Nessou

C'est la botte qui traverse la "jupe", un mec dans le topic a aussi montré qu'il y a aussi un soucis à l'avant, merci de faire plus attention la prochaine fois que tu veux critiquer.  :;):

----------


## Maximelene

> C'est la botte qui traverse la "jupe"


Ah ben heureusement que tu l'as écrit, on aurait pu ne pas comprendre.

Mais c'est sûr qu'avec 2 lignes et 2 screens cryptiques, Anet va s'intéresser de prêt au sujet. Heureusement que toi, tu fais attention quand tu critiques.

Non mais sérieusement, si t'espères voir un soucis corrigé, faut détailler un minimum ta "plainte", pas te contenter de demander des upvotes...

----------


## Nessou

Désolé pour toi, la prochaine fois je te prêterai des lunettes.

----------


## Maderone

Bah la jupe mais désolé on voit que dalle sur ton screen, même avec l'explication je vois pas. C'est trop sombre.

----------


## Maximelene

Je cherche encore où tu as dit qu'il y a "du clip".  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Myron



----------


## Bartinoob

Les conneries pour lesquelles vous arrivez à vous prendre la tête, c'est beau, j'en ai presque une petite larme.

----------


## Zepolak

Y a des gros ronds rouge style paint, qui se voient je pense au premier coup d'oeil.

En tout cas, ces questions ne m'intéressent pas une seconde et pourtant je les ai vu.

Après, y a des notions de respect, de prendre la peine de regarder pour comprendre quand quelqu'un a pris la peine de faire un post, etc...

Ou alors d'être extrêmement important, tellement important que l'existence des autres est dérisoire à côté.

----------


## Maximelene

> Y a des gros ronds rouge style paint.


Oui, merci, tu l'as déjà écrit ça. Ça ne dit pas ce que représentent les 3 pixels oranges au milieu dudit rond.

Non mais bon, si je demande c'est forcément soit que je veux faire chier, soit que je suis con, ou les deux comme le dit Nessou. Ça n'est évidemment pas que je n'ai réellement pas compris ce qu'étaient censés représenter ces 3 pixels sur une armure que je ne connais pas...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## purEcontact

Tfaçon c'est une tenue en version trial.  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

Du coup tu peux essayer que le torse, et comme y'a personne en jeu, bah t'en profite aps réellement et tu peux pas voir si elle est bien. C'est stupide !  ::ninja:: 


Plus sérieusement, pour rappel, l'évènement en cours finit mardi. Du coup, les 2 skins liés (la rose du désert et le sac à dos zéphyrite, ce dernier étant vraiment sympathique) commencent à voir leurs prix grimper doucement. Si vous ne les avez pas droppés et que vous les voulez, ne tardez pas à les acheter.  :;):

----------


## Ptit gras

Hello tous !

Avec la sortie du prochain patch, les champions vont probablement devenir une source de loot importante et intéressante. Ne pensez vous pas que cela pourrait permettre le retour des soirées "farming", par exemple le mercredi soir, puisque certains event une fois confrontés à un nombre de joueurs suffisamment conséquents scalent en faisant apparaître des champions ?

----------


## tibere

Tit intermède de converse pour placer cette toute mignonne, à propos de cette méchante forge: (trouvée dans le forum off (là)):



> Puis les commentaires “t’es pas comptent change de jeu …” -


Ce qui compte c'est de faire le pas en étant content hein  ::):

----------


## Maximelene

Mais non, tu n'as pas compris : il lui dit que "ses pas comptent". Chacun de tes pas est important, il est une étape de ta vie, tout autant que le précédent et le suivant. Chacun doit être mesuré, et changer de jeu lui permettra sans doute de rendre ses pas plus utiles à chacun, et surtout à lui-même.

----------


## Maderone

https://forum-fr.guildwars2.com/foru...naie-de-compte

Truc qui devrait plaire à certains, quelques précisions sur le porte monnaie

----------


## tibere

> Mais non, tu n'as pas compris : il lui dit que "ses pas comptent". Chacun de tes pas est important, il est une étape de ta vie, tout autant que le précédent et le suivant. Chacun doit être mesuré, et changer de jeu lui permettra sans doute de rendre ses pas plus utiles à chacun, et surtout à lui-même.


 belle explication mais tu n'as pas compris  ;o...si c'est *tes* pas comptent dans le sens que tu dis, pourquoi faudrait-il changer de jeu juste après ? c'est un rien contradictoire.

_t’es pas comptent change de jeu_  ... ::huh::

----------


## Maximelene

C'était de l'humour Tib Tib.  ::sad::

----------


## tibere

Que ta mise en page de l'humour est austère !!...mets donc des canards qui rient ;o)
parce que là du coup, j' ai naïvement relu cette très chiante page du forum pour être sure que j’étais pas dans la gourance.
tu me dois un po pour cette perte de temps  ::|:

----------


## Maximelene

> tu me dois un po pour cette perte de temps

----------


## Tigrius

Bijour les ninfints ! 

Je passe pour vous dire que je reprends du service sur GW2... 
Si vous vous souvenez d'un ingénieur lance-flamme... Bah... Il est de retour. 
Avec un Guerrier Berserker au marteau en plus ! 

J'essayerais de reprendre contacte avec les CPC In Game pour une désintégration en règle  ::o:

----------


## Bartinoob

Ingé  :haha:  Lance-flammes  :haha: 

Au moins t'as un guerrier zerk, tout n'est pas perdu  ::ninja:: 

Bon retour, sinon.

----------


## Snydlock

> https://forum-fr.guildwars2.com/foru...naie-de-compte
> 
> Truc qui devrait plaire à certains, quelques précisions sur le porte monnaie


C'est intéressant mais y'a un truc qui me chiffonne.
Les reliques fractales immaculées ne sont pas utilisées à la forge, du coup y'a pas de raison qu'elles ne soient pas incluses dans le porte-monnaie.
Et dans l'autre sens, comment ça va se passer du coup avec les reliques de base ?

----------


## Maximelene

> C'est intéressant mais y'a un truc qui me chiffonne.
> Les reliques fractales immaculées ne sont pas utilisées à la forge, du coup y'a pas de raison qu'elles ne soient pas incluses dans le porte-monnaie.
> Et dans l'autre sens, comment ça va se passer du coup avec les reliques de base ?


C'est aussi ce que je me suis demandé. A mon avis y'a pas de soucis à se faire, c'est juste que l'explication donnée sur ce post (qui n'est pas officielle, juste une supposition) est fausse, puisqu'il semble avoir oublié que les reliques normales sont utilisées à la Forge.

Après, il est aussi tout à fait possible que l'intégralité du staff d'Anet l'ait oublié aussi, ils ont la mémoire courte. On parie qu'il y aura encore une récompense limitée par perso qu'on pourra farmer en recréant des persos à la chaîne ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Ptit gras

Grossière erreur de ceux qui ne connaissent pas Anet, vous allez perdre des cadeaux d'anniversaire a recréer des persos  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

> Grossière erreur de ceux qui ne connaissent pas Anet, vous allez perdre des cadeaux d'anniversaire a recréer des persos


C'est Odrhann qui doit faire la gueule.  ::ninja::

----------


## Zepolak

J'ai peur que les cadeaux d'anniversaire et leur contenu soit lié au compte  ::sad:: 

Et sinon je vote pour que Maxi dédommage tib tib du po réclamé  ::ninja::

----------


## olih

> J'ai peur que les cadeaux d'anniversaire et leur contenu soit lié au compte 
> 
> Et sinon je vote pour que Maxi dédommage tib tib du po réclamé


Fait un doodle  ::trollface::  et je te soutiens à fond !

----------


## Maximelene

> J'ai peur que les cadeaux d'anniversaire et leur contenu soit lié au compte


Je le pense aussi, et je l'espère même, vu ma façon de gérer mes persos.




> Et sinon je vote pour que Maxi dédommage tib tib du po réclamé


Mais, mais, mais naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan !!!  ::sad:: 

Sinon :




> Exit polls show that Ellen Kiel is still in the lead with 52%, while Evon Gnashblade has 48% of the support out of 9,575,484 tokens cast.


On est en train de perdre.  ::sad::

----------


## Myron

Ouais on va avoir une pièce de dos moche et liée au compte...

J'aimais bien le libéralisme de gw1 moi (même si j'ai toujours été pauvre) c'est un peu pénible de limiter ainsi au maximum les échanges entre joueurs.

----------


## purEcontact

On verra si Ellen gagne à la fin.
Je suis sûr que beaucoup de joueurs ont des coupons qu'ils n'ont pas utilisés.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> On verra si Ellen gagne à la fin.
> Je suis sûr que beaucoup de joueurs ont des coupons qu'ils n'ont pas utilisés.


Ouais, j'avais 400 coupons répartis sur mes rerolls.
Que j'ai mis dans l'urne de Kiel.

----------


## Maximelene

> On verra si Ellen gagne à la fin.
> Je suis sûr que beaucoup de joueurs ont des coupons qu'ils n'ont pas utilisés.


Je ne m'attends pas à un retournement de situation. Si des joueurs ont des coupons inutilisés, il y a peu de chance qu'ils votent en masse pour Evon sans raison. A mon avis, c'est joué là.

Dommage, j'aurais préféré voir Abaddon, mais bon, on fera avec Thaumanova.  ::P: 

Pis bon, ça me fait bien rire après avoir entendu plusieurs fois que c'était forcément truqué pour faire gagner Evon afin de vendre plus de clés du lion noir en argent réel, et que c'est pour rendre ce résultat final plus réaliste qu'ils avaient donné à Evon une fractale attirant facilement les anciens de GW1.  ::P:

----------


## olih

Pour le tier 4 des épreuves de candidats, il semble qu'on puisse utiliser des objets pve spéciaux...

----------


## Nessou

Ahah excellent, dommage je l'ai terminé hier avec mon guerrier, ça s'est plutôt bien passé.

----------


## Maximelene

Ah ah, pas con du tout.  ::P: 

Moi je me suis fait avoir sur les épreuves, le T3 a buggué et ne s'est pas validé, donc j'ai enchaîné sur le T4, et réussi, avant de repartir sur le T3. C'est après 7 réussites de celui-ci n'ayant pas validé le succès qu'on m'a dit que je devais refaire le T4. Et là, évidemment, j'en ai chié.  ::(:

----------


## Maderone

Kureman, ta mission si tu l'accepte (ou pas) sera de trouver où se procurer ce truc ! Go !

----------


## Maximelene

> Kureman, ta mission si tu l'accepte (ou pas) sera de trouver où se procurer ce truc ! Go !


http://dulfy.net/2013/01/16/gw2-usef...bles-guide/#4c

Je pars à l'instant en stocker 250. Après, je lirai ce guide en entier, parce que je ne le connaissais pas et qu'il y a sûrement plein de trucs sympas dedans !

----------


## Maderone

Merci Kurem... Ax.

----------


## ds108j

Bonjour les canards, grâce à ma marraine Lee Tchii, je viens d'acheter le jeu (pour les animateurs, c'était moi le relou qui a débarqué au milieu d'une réunion sur Mumble).
Donc le temps de télécharger les Go pour le jeu (j'espère moins de 3 semaines) je devrais bientôt vous rejoindre !

A très très bientôt ! (ou pas)  :;):

----------


## Maximelene

Bienvenue chez nous spèce de relou !  ::P:

----------


## Maderone

Oh non...  ::sad::

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Je repensais à cette information : 




> Exit polls show that Ellen Kiel is still in the lead with 52%, while Evon Gnashblade has 48% of the support out of 9,575,484 tokens cast.


Et je me suis dit qu'on devait pouvoir extrapoler une estimation (à la tronçonneuse) du nombre de joueurs actifs.
Perso, j'ai eu plus de 700 tickets/tokens depuis le début.

Ok, je suis un gros joueur, et donc que j'ai bien plus de token que la moyenne.
Mais si l'on estime à 200 tokens par personne (ce qui n'est pas énorme), ça nous donne ~ 47 500 joueurs actifs.
Même si l'on prend une fourchette foireuse, genre 50 tokens à 250 tokens, ça ne fait que 38 000 à 190 000 joueurs actifs...
Je trouve pas ça si énorme. En comparaison des soit-disant 7,7 millions d'abonnés à WoW.

----------


## Maximelene

Sauf que l'info que tu as là, c'est le nombre de tokens utilisés, pas obtenus.

J'ai plusieurs personnes dans ma liste d'amis qui n'ont utilisé leurs coupons que pour avoir les objets pour le succès, et ont balancé le reste. J'en ai d'autres qui n'en ont rien à branler des succès et n'ont pas utilisé le moindre coupon.

Donc bon, à mon avis ça doit être difficile de se baser là dessus.


Par contre, pour rappel, les votes seront clos ce soir à 20h ! Si vous comptez utiliser vos coupons, pensez-y !

On parie qu'on droppera encore des coupons après la fin des votes ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Zepolak

En effet, je pense que beaucoup de gens s'en branlent. J'en ai utilisé pile le nombre pour les succès. Je suis prêt à parier que plus de la moitié des RvReux s'en contre-branlent et savent même pas à quoi ça sert. Néanmoins, dans le calcul, y a quand même un ordre de grandeur qui ressort. 
Car même si seulement 10% des gens ont vraiment voté... 
Et du coup, je suis d'accord avec l'analyse, y a manifestement pas tant de joueurs que ça.




> Bonjour les canards, grâce à ma marraine Lee Tchii, je viens d'acheter le jeu (pour les animateurs, c'était moi le relou qui a débarqué au milieu d'une réunion sur Mumble).


C'était pas une réunion, c'était moi qui me retrouvait à faire un donjon (avec toute l'aide des CPC que ça nécessite) !  ::o:

----------


## Bartinoob

Il avait posté ça avant le donjon, Zepo  ::P:

----------


## LilyDrumba

Après vous avoir rejoint très récemment, j'ai participé à ma première mission de guilde hier soir et c'était super cool ! Bon un peu incompréhensible le mumble parfois mais merci à Maderone de m'avoir guidé tout au long de la soirée ! (Et de m'avoir dit comment préparer la soirée aussi  :^_^: .) Je vais continuer mon exploration au niveau des tp dans les zones de chasse à la prime vu que j'ai des zones non explorées et j'espère participer à la prochaine  ::):

----------


## Maderone

Pas de soucis, n'hésite pas à parler la prochaine fois (et plus fort  ::ninja:: ) pour qu'on te vienne en aide  ::):

----------


## Zepolak

> Après vous avoir rejoint très récemment, j'ai participé à ma première mission de guilde hier soir et c'était super cool ! Bon un peu incompréhensible le mumble parfois mais merci à Maderone de m'avoir guidé tout au long de la soirée ! (Et de m'avoir dit comment préparer la soirée aussi .) Je vais continuer mon exploration au niveau des tp dans les zones de chasse à la prime vu que j'ai des zones non explorées et j'espère participer à la prochaine


Y en a plein, comme moi, qui parlent beaucoup et qui sont à leur aise, mais une petite voix (ou une grosse hein) qui dit qu'elle est débutante, et les gens se taisent & aident.
Ou sinon, écrire sur le canal guilde pour commencer si on a pas la confiance, ça marche très bien aussi.

En fait, commencer par les missions le dimanche soir, c'est un peu la façon de commencer la plus violente possible ! Énormément de monde, et ça va très vite.

C'est comme faire un Cita C1 avec des gens expérimenté quand on sait pas ce qu'est un donjon  ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

> C'est comme faire un Cita C1 avec des gens expérimenté quand on sait pas ce qu'est un donjon


Très bien résumé

----------


## LilyDrumba

Note pour plus tard : _ne pas faire Cita C1 la première fois avec des gens expérimentés alors que j'y connais rien_ 
La prochaine fois que je passe sur mumble j'essayerais de parler un peu plus mais pas facile quand on a l'impression que ça parle chinois  ::O:

----------


## Maderone

Justement, pose des questions quand tu comprends pas, c'est le début de l'intégration  ::P:

----------


## olih

> Note pour plus tard : _ne pas faire Cita C1 la première fois avec des gens expérimentés alors que j'y connais rien_ 
> La prochaine fois que je passe sur mumble j'essayerais de parler un peu plus mais pas facile quand on a l'impression que ça parle chinois


 Si tu préviens avant, il n'y a pas de soucis.
Demande à zepo  ::ninja::

----------


## NayeDjel

> Note pour plus tard : _ne pas faire Cita C1 la première fois avec des gens expérimentés alors que j'y connais rien_ 
> La prochaine fois que je passe sur mumble j'essayerais de parler un peu plus mais pas facile quand on a l'impression que ça parle chinois


Au pire tu loupes les deux premiers Boss, c'est pas bien grave (hein purE)  ::ninja::

----------


## purEcontact

> Au pire tu loupes les deux premiers Boss, c'est pas bien grave (hein purE)


Puisqu'il y a du summon, je dirais même : tu mets 25 min pour trouver 4 canards qui vont s'empresser de lancer l'instance et de faire 3/4 du donjon avant que tu arrives.
En ce moment, chez CPC, y'a que des cannards qui pensent qu'à leur gueule.

(En fait, pas que, mais les canards qui jouent par plaisir de jouer avec d'autres canards se raréfient).

----------


## Narquois

> En fait, commencer par les missions le dimanche soir, c'est un peu la façon de commencer la plus violente possible ! Énormément de monde, et ça va très vite.


Et tu peux te retrouver dans le groupe de Panda sur les bounty!  ::):

----------


## Zepolak

> (En fait, pas que, mais les canards qui jouent par plaisir de jouer avec d'autres canards se raréfient).


Je n'ai pas eu cette impression en ce qui me concerne. Après, je ne suis pas certain d'avoir un point de vue objectif.

En fait, faudrait que ce soit un petit nouveau anonyme qui fasse un retour d'expérience, si ça peut lancer des vocations  ::):

----------


## Maderone

Nan mais pour Pure si à 3h de l'aprèm y'a personne qui vient dans son groupe fractale alors qu'il y'a des gens à l'arche (il les compte en plus de ça), c'est que tous les canards sont des connards égoïstes. A partir de là...

----------


## NayeDjel

> Puisqu'il y a du summon, je dirais même : tu mets 25 min pour trouver 4 canards qui vont s'empresser de lancer l'instance et de faire 3/4 du donjon avant que tu arrives.
> En ce moment, chez CPC, y'a que des cannards qui pensent qu'à leur gueule.
> 
> (En fait, pas que, mais les canards qui jouent par plaisir de jouer avec d'autres canards se raréfient).


Selon le *How to : Read purecontact's text*, très bonne référence au passage, que je conseille, il n'y ni  ::ninja::  ni  ::trollface:: , ce qui veut donc dire que tu es sérieux. Donc, woot ?

Pour le cita c1, c'est un incident isolé qui ne se répètera surement plus.

Au contraire en ce moment j'ai plutôt le sentiment comme Zepo, qu'on trouve du monde pour faire tout et n'importe quoi (surtout n'importe quoi) : events pour aller chercher des items alakon, donjons, RvR, puzzle jump, etc (et perso j'ai pas un rythme de jeu soutenu).

----------


## Bartinoob

J'avoue que je fais partie de ceux qui commencent à 2 dans cita c1 en attendant que le reste du groupe arrive. 

Mais en général, on finit pas le premier boss (principalement parce qu'à deux ça passe pas  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Narquois

Globalement, avant la période estivale, j'aurai été de l'avis de Pure.
C'est pas simple de trouver des canards, hormis cita C1, ou le groupe se remplit en 5 min.
En tout cas, sur les activités que je pratiques, notamment Fractale 40+, Arah, et un peu d'Ascalon.

Maintenant, sur l'été, même j'ai pas vu des annonces du genre SPvP, Donjon CoE, Tonnelle, voire les évents de l'histoire vivante (Trial T3/T4).
Même s'il n'y a pas foule d'annonceur et que Canard PC, c'est surtout plein de petits groupes.

Edit en rouge

----------


## purEcontact

> Canard PC, c'est surtout plein de petits groupes.


Bon, bah voilà.

Au bûcher !




> Aller zou, on pose son verre de banga et on va danser avec les filles d'en face.

----------


## revanwolf

Attention:Ce Mardi une maintenance du jeu aura lieu à partir de 9h et qui pourra durer jusqu'a 6h.

Annonce sur le forum français

----------


## olih

> Globalement, avant la période estivale, j'aurai été de l'avis de Pure.
> C'est pas simple de trouver des canards, hormis cita C1, ou le groupe se remplit en 5 min.
> En tout cas, sur les activités que je pratiques, notamment Fractale 40+, Arah, et un peu d'Ascalon.
> 
> Maintenant, sur l'été, même je n'ai pas vu beaucoup d'annonces du genre SPvP, Donjon CoE, Tonnelle, voire les évents de l'histoire vivante (Trial T3/T4).
> Même s'il n'y a pas foule d'annonceur et que Canard PC, c'est surtout plein de petits groupes.


Pour le trial T3/T4, je pense que c'est surtout que :
- ce n'est pas fun à faire
- c'est chiant
- c'est encore plus dur en groupe qu'en solo

Pour les events histoire vivante, les plus simple (fractale/event/donjon) ont été fait le premier jour par beaucoup et les autres sont des activités "solo" (oui les groupes sont totalement inutiles sur les mini jeux pvp (survie/machin à aspect).

Pour les donjons, ça va changer à partir de demain vu les changements promis.

Pour pure, j'étais dans le grp cita, arrivé à la bourre (j'avais pas fait gaffe au fait que tu voulais reroll), et j'ai lancé le bouzin  :Emo: 
J'espère que tu me pardonneras un jour  ::cry:: .

---------- Post added at 13h33 ---------- Previous post was at 13h32 ----------




> rappel:Ce Mardi une maintenance du jeu aura lieu à partir de 9h et qui pourra durer jusqu'a 6h.
> 
> Annonce sur le forum français


Marrant comme ce n'est pas un rappel pour moi, j'en savais rien  ::o: .
C'est là que tu te dis que le patch doit impliquer de gros changement sur leurs bd.
(oui je suppose que le patch sera déployé pendant ce temps).

----------


## Zepolak

Ce n'est pas un rappel pour moi non plus, et ça ressemble à la plus longue période de maintenance qu'on ait eu je crois.

----------


## purEcontact

> Pour pure, j'étais dans le grp cita, arrivé à la bourre (j'avais pas fait gaffe au fait que tu voulais reroll), et j'ai lancé le bouzin 
> J'espère que tu me pardonneras un jour .


Bah du moment où on me relance pas dessus, j'oublie facilement.

----------


## revanwolf

J'ai mis le mot rappel à cause du doublon qui est situé sur le dev tracker,mais j'aurai du mieux choisi le terme.
désolé

----------


## ds108j

Bon j'ai pu par miracle, après 2 jours de téléchargement intensif récupérer le client, mais toujours aucune nouvelle du support quant à mon problème de compte, et du coup d'activation..... (J'ai fait ma demande en anglais comme conseillé par les canards)

 ::(:

----------


## purEcontact

Damned, je pensais que la maintenance était à 21h et pas 9h !

----------


## Zepolak

> Bon j'ai pu par miracle, après 2 jours de téléchargement intensif récupérer le client, mais toujours aucune nouvelle du support quant à mon problème de compte, et du coup d'activation..... (J'ai fait ma demande en anglais comme conseillé par les canards)


Je t'aurais bien demandé si tu as quand même accès au forum, mais c'est une mauvaise idée de le demander maintenant, sachant qu'il est en maintenance toute la matinée et début d'aprèm.

----------


## Maximelene

Le patch est déjà téléchargeable, on pourra donc en profiter dès la fin de la maintenance.  :;):

----------


## Lee Tchii

Super, je ne finirai jamais mes succès !
Sinon ... GW2 est done, du coup ya du monde sur GW1 !!!

----------


## Zepolak

> Super, je ne finirai jamais mes succès !
> Sinon ... GW2 est done, du coup ya du monde sur GW1 !!!


Je me suis levé. Plus tôt. On m'a prêté un token. J'ai joué avec Drag. J'ai fini à 6 events d'avoir 6/6 lignes terminées sur Evon, avec les 25 points à la clé (et la miniature mais je m'en fiche). Tu vois le petit 70% et le jeu se déconnecte.  :tired: 

Ah et hier j'ai fait ~8 events dans la mauvaise zone "pour Evon".

Plus jamais.  :tired:

----------


## Bartinoob

Si ça se trouve, tu vas pouvoir terminer ces events. Vu que c'est pas quelque chose qu'ils peuvent retirer du jeu (du moins, je pense pas qu'ils vont supprimer tous les badges), y a une possibilité que le succès reste faisable même après le patch.

----------


## Maximelene

Effectivement, ça n'est pas impossible que certains des succès soient encore faisables. Au pire, en utilisant les badges jaunes, achetables au comptoir.

Après, ils peuvent les avoir bloqués pour qu'ils ne soient plus réalisables. Il faudra voir.

----------


## Zepolak

> Si ça se trouve, tu vas pouvoir terminer ces events. Vu que c'est pas quelque chose qu'ils peuvent retirer du jeu (du moins, je pense pas qu'ils vont supprimer tous les badges), y a une possibilité que le succès reste faisable même après le patch.


S'ils les supprime, je dois 1po10 à Rosetta. 

Oui, les badges qui valaient 5pa hier valaient 90pa en ordre d'achat ce matin...

----------


## Maderone

> Ah et hier j'ai fait ~8 events dans la mauvaise zone "pour Evon".
> 
> Plus jamais.


Donald Macronald : Tiens, mes succès d'event ne fonctionnent pas. Bah j'ai bien le badge pour Evon Grincelame d'activé. Et je suis à Queensdale.

... x)

----------


## Zepolak

Plus. Jamais.  :tired:

----------


## Lee Tchii

*patpat Zepo*
Même problèmes ici.

Sinon, qui a des miniatures à me filer dans GW1 ?

----------


## Bartinoob

> S'ils les supprime, je dois 1po10 à Rosetta. 
> 
> Oui, les badges qui valaient 5pa hier valaient 90pa en ordre d'achat ce matin...


Omg. Autant pour le quartz c'était un investissement qui valait le coup, autant ça, c'était un bénef de 1500% pour ceux qui ont prévu le truc Ôo

----------


## Maximelene

> Omg. Autant pour le quartz c'était un investissement qui valait le coup, autant ça, c'était un bénef de 1500% pour ceux qui ont prévu le truc Ôo


Putain, j'ai hésité à en acheter quelques uns, mais je me suis dit que vu que c'était inutile, ça ne grimperait pas trop. J'en ai juste un en rab'  ::sad::

----------


## Forza Limouzi

M'en reste une trentaine en stock.  ::lol::

----------


## Zepolak

> M'en reste une trentaine en stock.


Vendez les direct. À mon avis, c'est les gens qui était comme moi, comme des cons au dernier moment, depuis hier soir (je savais que les votes se terminaient hier soir, mais pas si tôt dans la soirée), incapables d'échanger les coupons contre de tokens. À mon avis, maintenant que c'est probablement trop tard, les gens vont virer leurs ordres d'achat.
En tout cas, je laisse ça comme témoignage d'un mec qui a hésité à faire un ordre d'achat à 1po :P

C'est la combo : "on garde les succès accessible" + "on vire le moyen classique de les avoir" + "on laisse un objet échangeable entre joueur pour les faire". Prochaine fois, vous anticiperez la montée de prix, mais prochaine fois, tout le monde l'anticipera  ::trollface::

----------


## Bartinoob

Et si ça se trouve, les succès seront bloqués après la màj donc ça vaudra plus un kopeck  ::P: 

Oui, j'aurais voulu avoir pensé à acheter ces trucs et les revendre ce matin.

----------


## Thorkel

> *patpat Zepo*
> Même problèmes ici.
> 
> Sinon, qui a des miniatures à me filer dans GW1 ?


Tu veux quoi comme mini?

(tu joues encore à GW1 régulièrement ou c'est juste parce que le 2 est down?)

----------


## Lee Tchii

J'essaie de récupérer des points sur le Panthéon des Hauts-Faits et je galère dans GWEN  ::ninja::

----------


## tibere

Pour ceux qui ne sont pas encore tombé sur cette proposition de créer un visuel propre à Vizunah et qui ont l'esprit créatif ...à vos tablettes ;o)

----------


## Maderone

Bien sympa en tout cas. J'aime pas mal la description de Troma, ça serait classe.

----------


## NayeDjel

> J'essaie de récupérer des points sur le Panthéon des Hauts-Faits et je galère dans GWEN


je suis un peu dessus en ce moment pour les mêmes raisons. Tout seul c'est galère  ::|: 
Jsuis à 34 points j'aimerais bien passer à 35.

Tu fais quels titres ?

----------


## Thorkel

OK Lee Tchi, je regarderai ce soir ce qu'il me reste en non dédié (olala, relancer GW1....!!! ça fait un bail!)

----------


## Maderone

Les serveurs sont ouvert

----------


## dragou

Gogogoo

----------


## Thorkel

Alors ce porte monnaie?^^

----------


## Lee Tchii

Pour le porte-monnaie, n'oubliez pas de connecter TOUS vos personnages (ça vous évitera des crises, merci Nalaaris).

Pour les arènes, la maîtresse des vents (handicap roulade) est bugguée : vous pouvez vous faire bumper de l'arène (normalement fermée) ce qui vous tue et met fin au combat.
4 Tickets en l'air (premier combat, je me suis fait bumpée alors que le boss avait 1% de vie ...) ouais !

----------


## Snydlock

> Alors ce porte monnaie?^^


Ça fait de la place.

----------


## Maximelene

> Après, il est aussi tout à fait possible que l'intégralité du staff d'Anet l'ait oublié aussi, ils ont la mémoire courte. On parie qu'il y aura encore une récompense limitée par perso qu'on pourra farmer en recréant des persos à la chaîne ?





> Queen’s Gauntlet Tickets are no longer Account Bound and are now Soulbound on acquire.


J'étais pas loin, on pouvait "farmer" les tickets en recréant des persos.  ::ninja::

----------


## Bartinoob

D'ailleurs ça fait chier de devoir farmer des tickets pour en refaire, surtout que chaque handicap activé = 1 ticket cramé en plus ...  :Emo:

----------


## tibere

plutôt pratique d'avoir de la place ^^

----------


## Arkane Derian

Pas encore pu me connecter depuis la maj, ça se passe comment alors les files d'attentes ? Ca va ? C'est pas trop Disneyland aux heures de pointes ?

----------


## Maderone

Vu que y'a beaucoup de serveur de débordement, ça passe très facilement. Les gens sont surtout en "bas" entrain de farmer.

----------


## Vroum

Et du coup on rentre instant sur toutes les map Rvr.
Faire home -> Cbe -> home sur un prime c'est sympa aussi.

----------


## ds108j

Salut ! 

ça y est l'assistance a bien lié mon serial à mon compte Guild Wars (premier du nom), donc j'ai pu me connecter sur le launcher.
En revanche, j'ai été obligé de mettre à jour ma demande d'assistance, car il m'ont laissé l'ID tout pourri.

Quand je me connecte, ça fait :
"Bienvenue FD6C64F7-D509-4C7D-8C0E-7296661F1CB9. !"

-_-

----------


## Maximelene

Bienvenue chez CPC, matricule FD6C64F7-D509-4C7D-8C0E-7296661F1CB9.

Veuillez laisser vos effets personnels, ceinture et lacets à l'entrée, nous allons vous fournir une combinaison de couleur vive.

----------


## meiKo

Je ne sais pas trop où mettre ça mes si vous avez du mal avec l'arène solo, j'ai trouvé une page youtube avec toutes les combats. Dans les commentaires il y a des infos utiles  :;): 
Pour le moment je n'ai fait que les 3 1ers sans problème. Mais j'ai pas eu le temps de tout faire avant le RvR ^^

----------


## Rhusehus

C'est sympa, mais guide ou pas, le dernier Boss est une vrai prise de tête.  ::'(: 

J'en ais rêvé cette nuit...

----------


## Thorkel

Bon ba maintenant il faut un hall de guilde et Skyfall!

(pataper  :^_^: )

----------


## purEcontact

Le log a un problème ?
Vous me voyez connecté sous GW2 ?

----------


## Sunlight

Pas de soucis particulier quand je me suis co ce matin...
Tu es déconnecté actuellement d'après la fenêtre de guilde.

----------


## purEcontact

Je me suis encore fait une frayeur.
Google authenticator, c'est tellement efficace que quand tu rentres le bon mot de passe et le bon code, ça marche pas.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Bon, je devrais faire un topic sur les fails et autres trucs bizarres sur GW2...

Le bug de l'asura à 3 mains

----------


## Hasunay

Bah faut pas se plaindre, c'est toujours pratique un troisième bras :D

----------


## Maximelene

Un topic de spéculations sur le prochain patch. A lire en entier, sinon ça ne veut rien.  ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

La fin est nulle...

----------


## Maximelene

La fin c'est le seul truc valable, c'est toi qui est nul.  :tired:

----------


## Myron

Moi je dis Fake!  ::P:

----------


## Maderone

https://www.guildwars2.com/fr/the-ga...ugust-20-2013/

Le message a été vandalisé depuis début ou pas ?

----------


## Alchimist

> https://www.guildwars2.com/fr/the-ga...ugust-20-2013/
> 
> Le message a été vandalisé depuis début ou pas ?


Non.
A tous les coups 

Spoiler Alert! 


Jennah

 va se faire 

Spoiler Alert! 


enlever

 par 

Spoiler Alert! 


les etherlames

, et on va devoir 

Spoiler Alert! 


la sauver

 :bouledecristal:

Moi qui espérais qu'elle fasse assassiner la délégation Charr pendant son discours :George RR Martin:

----------


## Myron

Ouep ça va encore être hyper téléphoné je le craint  ::(: 
Sympa par contre le petit détail du tag de la page ^^

http://www.guildwars2guru.com/news/1...n-august-20th/

Comment je need la montre...  ::P:

----------


## Maximelene

> Comment je need la montre...


Ouais !  :Bave:

----------


## Molina

Question super conne. J'avais une adresse gmail, et je me suis inscrit dessus pour GW2. Alors je fais ma vie itout et j'efface cette adresse de gmail. Sauf que j'avais complètement zappé qu'à chaque changement d'IP (en gros rebrancher  ma livebox) le serveur de GW2 m'envoyait un mail sur cette adresse pour confirmer ma connexion. 

Bref. Là je me retrouve coincé puisqu'ils envoient un mail de confirmation sur une adresse qui n'existe plus (et que je ne peux recréer). Un conseil ?

----------


## Maximelene

Contacter le support, préparer ta clé du jeu pour preuve, et prier.

----------


## Snydlock

Tu ne peux pas changer l'adresse email à partir du site officiel ?

----------


## Arkane Derian

Je signale en passant que j'ai envoyé une news pour le site CPC pour l'offre d'essai gratuit de ce weekend. C'est en attente de validation, j'espère que la rédac est rentrée de vacances (normalement oui, la Gamescom va pas tarder) et que ce sera publié avant vendredi.

Si c'est le cas, vous étonnez pas de voir débarquer du sang frais.

----------


## Maximelene

Le patch est là.  :;):

----------


## Maderone

J'aime bien Scarlett, on dirait une sorte de Joker, complètement timbré mais intelligente  ::P: 
Par contre elle a un look merdique. Mais le design des nouveaux mobs est juste terrible !

Et les nouvelles armes  :Bave:

----------


## Maximelene

> J'aime bien Scarlett, on dirait une sorte de Joker, complètement timbré mais intelligente


Ouais, Harley Quinn quoi. C'est ce à quoi elle m'a fait penser dès son apparition.

----------


## Arkane Derian

Y a que chez moi que le serveur d'authentification est aux fraises ?

EDIT : Ah ben non, c'est pas que chez moi : https://twitter.com/GuildWars2/statu...38305133346816

----------


## Bartinoob

Non non. En fait, si tu es en jeu, tu ne peux pas utiliser l'hv car tu as un compte "trial" et dès que tu tp sur une autre map, déco, problème de pare-feu, puis erreur d'authentification.

Anette  ::lol::

----------


## mikelion

Gros plantage, ça faisait longtemps que ça n'était pas arrivé.

----------


## Forza Limouzi

Moi dans un sens coup de bol j'ai crash 5 secondes après la mort de Scarlett  ::):

----------


## kierian

Je viens de refaire un saut dans GW2 après 8 mois d'absence (super partie à trier toute la daube dans les sacs de mes persos et le coffre ^^), y'a l'air d'avoir eu du changement !  ::): 
Après, bon ou mauvais, je sais pas encore mais au moins çà à lair de continuer à bouger, ce qui est plutôt bon signe.

Je devais filer à un canard une quinzaine de plans pour le RvR pour qui les relaie à qui de droit vu que je ne vais pas m'y remettre d'emblée je pense mais j'ai complètement zappé son pseudo à force de faire du ping-pong entre les persos, du coup, si vous pouvez me dire à qui j'envoies çà pour que ce soit utile.

----------


## Bartinoob

Zepolak/Caféine/Stercoraire/Lanilor ...

Sinon, tu peux les mettre directement dans le coffre de guilde  :;):

----------


## Nessou

Content de te revoir !  ::P:

----------


## kierian

> Content de te revoir !


Merci ! Je crois que je vais être bon pour lire des caisses de pages pour être à jour !  ::rolleyes::  (j'imagine que je vais devoir refaire tous mes templates d'ailleurs...)




> Sinon, tu peux les mettre directement dans le coffre de guilde


Ah bah oui, je suis con, je n'y ai même pas pensé. (les plans ne s'échangeaient pas d'ailleurs lors de mes dernières connexions)

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

C'est assez énorme, la tonique de factionnaire mécanique infini permet de se battre avec  ::): 



Le gros problème, c'est le cooldown de 30 minutes entre chaque utilisation...

----------


## lokham

Bon, j'ai un gros problème avec Guild wars 2.

j'ai relancé le jeu hier (pas joué depuis plusieurs mois) et c'était diaporama land (entre 8 et 13 FPS) pourtant avec une 7970 et un i7 920 aucun problème.
Hop, desinstall propre de tout drivers vidéos et maj avec les derniers, je relance, impec 50-80 FPS partout.

Ce matin, je relance pour jouer un peu, même chose qu'hier, 8 FPS. Je vais pas me taper un nettoyage et une réinstallation des drivers a chaque fois que je veux jouer quand meme  ::(: 

des idées ?

----------


## Tygra

Un marabou ?  ::O:

----------


## meiKo

Ca m'est déjà arrivé une fois après avoir laissé le jeu allumé plus 1 heure sans jouer. J'ai dû redémarrer le PC pour résoudre le problème parce que le problème persistait même redémarrant le client.

----------


## lokham

> Un marabou ?



Je me demande oui, je vais peut être appeler Mr Mamba, il m'a laissé un mot dans la boite aux lettres la semaine dernière, d’après qu'il sait faire plein de chose, retour de l'être aimé, maladie inconnue, peut être qu'il va me conseiller pour GW2.

En attendant, j'ai fait exactement la meme manip qu'hier soir, desintall complete des drivers ATI et résintall des mêmes drivers : résultat : hop 60fps constant. Il va falloir que je trouve une solution durable car là c'est un peu lourd  ::):

----------


## Myron

Installe peut être d'autres drivers?

----------


## lokham

> Installe peut être d'autres drivers?




j'ai essayé avec les 13.1 / 13.4 et les derniers 13.8beta2 et tous me font le même schéma :

- install de drivers propre (quel que soit le driver ) OK 60FPS
- extinction du PC, reboot et lancement de GW2 : NOK 6 FPS ( et quand je dis 6 , c'est pas 8, vaiment bizarre)

je vais jeter un coup d'oeil du coté du Bios.

----------


## Arkane Derian

Pour ceux qui vont tester le jeu ce week-end et qui veulent franchir le cap, sachez que l'édition numérique de GW 2 est à 30£ chez Green Man Gaming. Ca nous fait un peu moins de 35 €. A ce prix là, ce serait con de se priver. (merci à omicreo qui a signalé la promo sur le topic des bons plans).

----------


## Alchimist

> Pour ceux qui vont tester le jeu ce week-end et qui veulent franchir le cap, sachez que l'édition numérique de GW 2 est à 30£ chez Green Man Gaming. Ca nous fait un peu moins de 35 €. A ce prix là, ce serait con de se priver. (merci à omicreo qui a signalé la promo sur le topic des bons plans).


C'est sans compter le voucher de 20%, ce qui laisse le jeu à 28€.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> C'est sans compter le voucher de 20%, ce qui laisse le jeu à 28€.


Nop, le coupon ne fonctionne pas pour GW2.

----------


## Alchimist

> Nop, le coupon ne fonctionne pas pour GW2.


Autant pour moi

----------


## Maximelene

Ça chouine sur les forums, officiels ou non, parce que les gens qui ont créé 5 personnages (ou plus) dès la sortie du jeu dans le but de recevoir plusieurs familiers différents via les cadeaux d'anniversaire n'ont pas ce qu'ils voulaient.  ::P: 

Comme si ça n'était pas évident qu'Anet ne referait pas exactement la même chose, puisque l'élément de surprise n'étant plus là, tout le monde tenterait de l'exploiter.

 :haha:

----------


## Ptit gras

Cela dit on fait ce genre de cadeaux d'anniversaire à quelqu'un qu'on aime pas  ::ninja:: 

J'ai 4 scrolls de lvl 20, très content de mon année  ::trollface::

----------


## dragou

J'appelle absolument pas ça un cadeau, on dirait vraiment un vieux truc retrouvé dans le fond d'un tiroir....

scroll lvl 20 => hop je passe a 5 et bientot à 9. Super utile quand on a ses 8 persos lvl 80.....
le bonus => mwé, pas moche mais sans plus.
le pet => 1 fois c'est bien, mais après? je dis pas recevoir un pet année 2 mais quand même
ensuite => a non, c'est tout, youhou....

aucune fantaisie, aucun truc vraiment chouette

----------


## Myron

Le cadeau d'anniversaire est ridicule. 
Au moins je n'attendrais pas le prochain comme je l'ai fait pour celui-ci...

----------


## Maderone

Franchement c'est moche. Je vois pas ce que ça leur coute de nous filer un truc sympa par an.
C'est n'importe quoi. Si t'as déjà 8 perso, tu vas te faire voir et si t'as plus d'un personnage tu reçois la même miniature autant de fois. Mais ils sont cons ou quoi ?
Et le buff de 24h... ouais bon. Pour l'utiliser au mieux faut farmer comme un bourrin, c'est à dire encore plus de fun à farmer soit des mobs, soit des joueurs pendant une journée. Parce que c'est vrai qu'avec le pavillon de la couronne et les events mondiaux, on en a toujours pas assez.
C'est juste minable...

----------


## kierian

> et si t'as plus d'un personnage tu reçois la même miniature autant de fois. Mais ils sont cons ou quoi ?
> C'est juste minable...


D'ailleurs, ils sont "juste" cons, ou carrément super-cons ? Parce qu'apparemment, les minis sont liées au compte donc invendables, à partir de là, quel intérêt d'en avoir plusieurs ? (c'est une vraie question, on peut faire quelque chose du ou des minis supp. ? Genre à la forge mystique ?)

----------


## Maderone

Quelqu'un aurait la version vendable du bouclier chitineux à me prêter ou un billet qu'ils veulent bien utiliser pour que je puisse vendre le mien ?

----------


## Kiyo

J'ai pas de bouclier, mais j'ai la même requête pour la hache chitineuse si d'aventure quelqu'un en a une.

----------


## SteackHC

Moi ce serait pour les dagues chitineuses. ::P:

----------


## ds108j

Merci a RevanWolf de m'avoir accompagné lors de mes nombreuses chutes a Metrica vendredi ! (Et surtout sa patience)  ::ninja::

----------


## revanwolf

Boarf c'était rien du tout,J'ai aussi galéré la 1ere fois que j'ai fait ce puzzle,et ça m'a fait passer le temps(et puis mon coté sadique adore voir les gens tomber dans les JP).

----------


## ds108j

Il est vrai que je suis tombé un sacré paquet de fois. Heureusement que je n'ai été victime d'aucun bug méchamment énervant !  ::ninja::

----------


## Bartinoob

Y a des passages que j'ai pris l'habitude de faire en elem. Du coup j'arrive à rien sans speed + stab pour la première partie, par exemple  ::ninja::

----------


## ds108j

Petite question.

Peut on prêter son compte Gw2 pour qu'un ami le teste ? Il n'était pas la ce week-end, et il souhaiterait essayer le jeu.
Risque-t-on un ban définitif ?

----------


## pikkpi

Bah comme d'hab t'as pas vraiment le droit mais c'est à discrétion. Après tu auras sans doute aucun recours si ton pote fait de la merde avec ton compte.

Dans la pratique tu as juste à lui filer/faire dl le client et autoriser son ip dans la gestion des connexions autorisées sur la page correspondante du site de gw (tu devrais recevoir un mail lors de la première tentative de connexion depuis sa machine).

----------


## Mr Slurp

Si je prends mon cas, j'ai joué régulièrement depuis 3 IPs : 
- chez moi
- par le VPN (IP de mon serveur dédié)
- chez un pote

Je n'ai jamais reçu la moindre "alerte" en dehors de mail pour valider la connexion depuis une nouvelle IP. Par contre ouai, faut pas que ton pote fasse de la merde avec ton compte, et que son PC soit clean de truc pouvant êtres détecte comme des moyen cheat. En dehors de ça je ne pense pas que ça pose de problème.

----------


## ds108j

Ok, merci pour vos retours !  :;):

----------


## Mordenkainen

LA SUPER ADVENTURE BOX REVIENT LE 3 SPTEMBRE!



LE MEILLEUR EVENT!

----------


## Maximelene

Rappel important

Pensez à vous connecter au jeu demain, même pour 30 secondes. Vu ce qui a été dataminé, vous connecter le jour de l'anniversaire du jeu vous rapportera 200 gemmes !  :;):

----------


## Hasunay

Tiens d'ailleurs petite question surement très conne mais bon, si j’achète un truc à la boutique des gemmes (admettons le carquois) il sera dispo en illimité ou seulement une fois ?

----------


## Maximelene

Une fois seulement.

----------


## Hasunay

Ah les chiens ... Merci pour la réponse Maxi.

----------


## leplayze

Rahhh depuis la maj j'ai tellement de bug incroyable, j'ai abandonné pendant 5 jours et je reviens .... nouvelles maj qui ne se dl pas ! ça retombe toujours à 0Mo/s ... mais ça ne reprend pas même après 1 heure ... Le pire c'est que je peux même pas aller sur le net !

----------


## Tygra

Des news sur les 200 gems bonus ? Je vois personne en parler sur reddit ...

----------


## olih

Pour l'instant, ça ressemble à une chimère.

----------


## Thorkel

Dites, je reviens sur les cadeaux d'anniversaire: reçoit on 3 items à chaque fois? (j'ai un seul perso à l'avoir eu pour le moment).

Si oui, sont ils toujours du même type ? (1 parcho + 1 buff + 1mini?).

Merci.

----------


## Maderone

Oui.

----------


## Thorkel

Sois conçis dans ta réponse la prochaine fois Maderone, là on perd du temps en palabres inutiles ! ( :;): )
Merci de la réponse.

Sinon, j'arrive pas à saisir la nuance entre l'explo à 100% (avec l'étoile à côté du pseudo), et le titre "been there, done that". En gros j'ai l'étoile, mais suis à 99/100 pour le titre, mais vu que je percute pas ce qui fait monter le titre, je vois pas ce qui manque! #bouletinside.

----------


## Tygra

Ce qui fait monter le titre c'est les zones découvertes (ie les noms en blanc sur ta carte).
L'étoile vient "juste" des icônes de la carte : coeurs, vistas, points d'interêt, tp ...

----------


## Thorkel

Ce qui veut dire qu'il existe une zone que je n'ai pas découverte, même en ayant tous les points.....hum.....elle va être costaud à trouver celle là!

Merci en tout cas :;):

----------


## Rhusehus

Maximelene a posté ce lien : http://imgur.com/a/6YEkM , vers la page 5 du topic http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/72...s-utiles/page5, cela devrai t'aider Thorkel.

----------


## Myron

Je te conseille d'aller faire un tour du coté du qg de l'odre des soupirs : http://wiki-fr.guildwars2.com/wiki/Chapelle_des_Secrets

----------


## Thorkel

Ohoh! merci à vous deux, je vais aller voir ça!

----------


## Sunlight

Au passage le titre va avec les 100% (coeurs, points d'intérêts/de compétence/de vue) et non l'explo complète de toutes les zones.
J'ai le titre et l'étoile mais je n'ai pas les succès lié à l'explo de l'intégralité des zones du jeu.

----------


## Shurin

J'ai reçu deux fois les mêmes trucs (le parchemin, l'augmentation et le mini pet pourri) pour l'anniversaire de mon perso principal puis pour l'anniversaire de compte.
C'est une blague?

Edit: ah bah non, je reçois juste le même message d'anniversaire sur l'ensemble de mes persos, message déjà reçu il y a 3 jours, mes personnages ont donc deux ans maintenant :B):

----------


## Forza Limouzi

C'est cool parce que moi qui joue depuis les early beta j'ai toujours rien reçu.  ::|:

----------


## Shurin

Tout s'explique, j'ai du recevoir ton cadeau.
File moi ton adresse, je rajoute un ruban et je te ré-expédie le tout!

----------


## Thorkel

Bizarre, tu devrais au moins recevoir pour l'anniv du compte (les persos, si tu les as delete, forcément non, mais tu dois le savoir^^).

----------


## Forza Limouzi

Visiblement j'étais pas le seul, je l'ai enfin reçu, le patch d'aujourd'hui visant à corriger cet oubli.

----------


## Hasunay

Bon bientôt la PAX ! Alors vous vous attendez à quoi comme annonce ?

----------


## Tygra

Expansion vers Cantha/Elona/les Mursaats/peu importe.

: pleasepleaseprettyplease :

----------


## Thorkel

> Expansion vers Cantha/Elona/les Mursaats/peu importe.
> 
> : pleasepleaseprettyplease :


+3257,5 !

(0,5 de commission pour commentaire inutile).

----------


## Forza Limouzi

Une nouvelle carte McM ce serait beau. :Emo:  (et non la MAJ curieuse des frontas qui arrive)

----------


## Maximelene

> Expansion vers Cantha/Elona/les Mursaats/peu importe.
> 
> : pleasepleaseprettyplease :


Le dev ayant dit qu'il y aurait une annonce a clairement dit que ça ne serait pas une extension.

----------


## Thorkel

> Le dev ayant dit qu'il y aurait une annonce a clairement dit que ça ne serait pas une extension.


Rabat-joie !

----------


## Hasunay

Moi j'attends de nouveau type d'arme pour chaque classe (faux ou griffe pour le nécro,fouet pour l'elem, hache à deux-mains pour le war/guard *bave* etc...) , ou rajouter des armes pour certaines classe (fusil pour le voleur/ranger,masse/marteau pour l'ingé,espadon pour le nécro *bave* etc..)

----------


## Tygra

> Le dev ayant dit qu'il y aurait une annonce a clairement dit que ça ne serait pas une extension.


Ouais ouais, je sais bien.
Mais c'était peut être pour nous tromper !

:complot:

edit : sinon ça vient de me traverser l'esprit => annonce du raid à la Gw2.
Ils avaient touché le sujet, c'est peut être le moment d'annonce un pseudo end game.

----------


## meiKo

> edit : sinon ça vient de me traverser l'esprit => annonce du raid à la Gw2.
> Ils avaient touché le sujet, c'est peut être le moment d'annonce un pseudo end game.


C'était pas les puzzles de guildes  ::ninja::  ?

----------


## Maximelene

> edit : sinon ça vient de me traverser l'esprit => annonce du raid à la Gw2.
> Ils avaient touché le sujet, c'est peut être le moment d'annonce un pseudo end game.


Je verrais bien ça, oui. Les nouveaux types d'armes, ça fait trop petit pour en faire une annonce à un salon. Alors que du vrai end game, constituant un autre mode de jeu, ça peut être une annonce sympa.




> C'était pas les puzzles de guildes  ?


On a plus de morts en un puzzle de guilde qu'en une soirée de raid en Hard Mode sur WoW, donc ça se qualifie, en effet.  ::ninja::

----------


## Bartinoob

Et c'est quand, cette fameuse annonce qui promet monts et merveilles et qui va se révéler être un nouveau type d'armes dans les coffres du lion noir ?  ::ninja:: 

@dessous : pitié, non, pas çà. J'ai adoré la super adventure box mais le fait de devoir récupérer chaque babiole sans être sûr que t'as tout à chaque fois, c'est vraiment une idée de merde.

----------


## Thorkel

Ou sinon un hard mode pour le vidage de zones (je sais je vais me faire taper, mais j'avais vraiment aimé ça sur le 1, top moyen de découvrir les maps à fond), et aussi un hall de guilde! non mais zut à la fin il est ou celui la^^.

----------


## Arkane Derian

Je vous conseille la lecture de cette interview, ça devrait refroidir pas mal de vos ardeurs. Ils ne disent pas ce qui sera annoncé, par contre ils éliminent pleins de possibilités (pas de donjon à plus de 5 pour le moment, pas de nouvelle classe ou de nouvelle race prévue...).

Perso je penche pour une (des ?) nouvelle(s) zone(s) 80. On commence vraiment à se sentir à l'étroit dans le jeu pour ceux qui sont là depuis la release.

----------


## Thorkel

C'est grand quand même! mais c'est clair qu'il faudrait de nouvelles zones, rien que parce que ça me frustre vraiment de voir sur la map générale, tant de zones inexplorées.......on doit pouvoir rajouter un bon gros tiers de contenu (en maps) avant même de faire une extension la!

----------


## Ptit gras

Je pense comme Arkane, mais j'oserais ajouter des infos à propos d'un nouveau dragon parce que Zhaitan on l'a bouffé.

----------


## Hasunay

A mon avis les nouvelles zones ils les garderont pour une éventuelle extension. Je vois rien venir d'aussi gros qu'une classe ou une nouvelle zone perso, mais bon on est jamais à l'abri d'une surprise.

----------


## Maximelene

De même, ils ont dit que s'ils devaient ajouter un dragon, ce ne serait pas hors d'une extension.

Ils ont le don pour donner une tonne d'espoir, mais en tuer un paquet dans l'oeuf...

----------


## Forza Limouzi

En même temps on apprend vraiment pas grand chose dans l'interview link par Arkane.

----------


## Maximelene

C'est officiel, ce sera une annonce WvW  :;):

----------


## Forza Limouzi

> C'est officiel, ce sera une annonce WvW


Mon coeur balance entre l'excitation et la méfiance.  :tired:

----------


## Ptit gras

Ils vont annoncer les mat T7 et la fin des quaggans, que des grosses surprises quoi  ::ninja:: 

Ou le merge des ladders US et EU  :Bave:

----------


## Arkane Derian

> Ou le merge des ladders US et EU


C'est pas impossible quand on lit ça :




> Do you love WvW ? *Do you want to show everyone your world is truly the best of them all* ? Then you should watch or attend the Guild Wars 2 Anniversary Bash Panel for a special WvW announcement that we are extremely excited about.






> En même temps on apprend vraiment pas grand chose dans l'interview link par Arkane.


Le but n'était pas d'apprendre quoi que ce soit, juste de remettre les choses en perspective et éviter les déceptions demain.

----------


## Maximelene

Vu la phrase mise en avant par Arkane, je m'attends à un truc lié au système lui-même. Modification des ladders, organisationd 'un "championnat", ce genre de chose.

Enfin, vu que c'est pas du PvE, au fond, je m'en fout.  ::ninja:: 

Anet, stop les MaJs RvR là, y'en a marre, donnez un peu de contenu aux joueurs PvE, on s'ennuie !  ::ninja::

----------


## Bartinoob

J'avoue. En fait le meta event de Scarlet c'est pour habituer les jouer PvE au combat de bus. Malin, Anet, malin !  ::ninja::

----------


## Hasunay

Faire languir tout le monde juste pour une annonce (surement pourri en plus) pour le wvw  ? Anet, best troll 2013 !

----------


## Maderone

Bah si t'as pas l'habitude de ce genre de communication moisi avec eux, je sais pas ce qu'il te faut  :^_^:

----------


## Hasunay

L'espoir est un poison ...   ::cry::

----------


## Thorkel

> Anet, stop les MaJs RvR là, y'en a marre, donnez un peu de contenu aux joueurs PvE, on s'ennuie !


Pareil! on veut du vrai bon contenu nouveau là!

----------


## Tygra

Vla la guilde infestée de PvE-boyz.
:clivage:

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Je savais pas ou mettre ça, donc ça ira dans le topic général.


Bref, sur mumble, on discutais de ceux faisant la collection des miniatures, et plus particulièrement la manière de Mr Sparkles -> Kibrille.
Pour rappel, le seul moyen d'obtenir cette miniature était de se rendre à la Gamescon à Cologne.
En quelques recherches, j'ai trouvé une enchère ebay en cours pour le code débloquant la dite miniature.

Je vous laisse donc apprécier le prix final de l'enchère sur ebay...



Source : http://www.ebay.fr/itm/Guild-Wars-2-...-/111151369870

----------


## Maderone

::o:  
Hahaha !

----------


## Thorkel

Mais ils sont fous!

----------


## Bartinoob

En fait, ce qui m'étonne, c'est pas tant le prix débile que les 28 enchères indiquant que des mecs sont prêts à l'acheter  :WTF:

----------


## Maximelene

Ce qui me fait rire, c'est qu'avec ça tu peux rembourser ton voyage à Cologne.  ::P: 

Sinon, pour le dernier patch, Anet avait envoyé de superbes montres. Pour le prochain, ils envoient des boîtes de Lego formant le nuage de la SAB (avec son ch'tit narc en cial) !  ::o: 

Si ça continue comme ça, dans 2 ans ils enverront des statues taille réelle...

----------


## Vaaahn

http://offer.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...m=111151369870

----------


## Kiyo

Ooooh, jveux trop la boite de légo *_*

----------


## Molina

Lol. Il y a quelques temps je vous avez demandé conseil parce que j'ai crashé mon compte gmail, et donc j'étais un peu entubé par l'identification par e mail après changement d'adresse IP. 

Et bien devinez quoi ? Les mecs ont débloqué mon compte et autorisé mon IP. Sympa comme tout.

PS: Du coup j'ai téléchargement l'authentification par androïd. Pas folle la guêpe.

----------


## Kiyo

Dites, je suis la seule qui arrive pas à se connecter là ? Pour la première fois en 3 jour où je pouvais aller retenter Liadri... c'est parce qu'elle a peur de moi ?  ::cry::

----------


## olih

> Dites, je suis la seule qui arrive pas à se connecter là ? Pour la première fois en 3 jour où je pouvais aller retenter Liadri... c'est parce qu'elle a peur de moi ?


Oui elle a peur de toi 

Spoiler Alert! 


et de tout le monde en fait... switcher de perso seulement à ce moment sur le boss final de cita c1 pour faire gagner de l'xp à un petit voleur était une mauvaise idée.

----------


## Karmaliet

Idem, je n'arrive pas à me connecter :/

----------


## wakabayashi

Pareil pour moi, impossible de me connecter

----------


## Ptit gras

C'était très mauvais comme qualité dans l'aprem, ils ont du faire un bon petit reboot des familles.

----------


## Kiyo

Merci Olih, je me doutais bien que ça pouvait n'être que ça mais ta confirmation transforme ce doute en certitude.

Bon du coup si je réussis pas à battre Liadri c'est pas parce que je suis nulle, c'est parce qu'elle m'évite, me voilà soulagée  ::ninja::

----------


## Arkane Derian

> Nous sommes au courant des problèmes de connexion et travaillons sur la résolution du problème. Merci pour votre patience

----------


## dragou

C'est up les gens

----------


## Warzi

Bonsoir à tous. Je viens d'acheter le jeu et suis en cours de téléchargement du client. J'espère pouvoir jouer avec certains d'entre vous. Voilà, fin de ce post inutile. Vous pouvez retourner à vos occupations habituelles.

----------


## tibere

ouaissssss un de plus  ;o)

----------


## Tynril

Hésite pas à m'envoyer un MP avec ton nom de compte (celui qui fini par 4 chiffres, genre Toto.1234) pour que je t'invite dans la guilde CPC si ça t'intéresse.  ::):

----------


## wakabayashi

J'ai aussi rejoins la guilde il y a peu, j'en embête certains avec mes questions, merci d'ailleurs aux canards qui m'ont aidé, je suis en train de monter mon perso tranquillement, une fois que je serais plus haut (je suis au niveau 22), je me joindrais à vous pour quelques events avec la guilde  ::):

----------


## Warzi

Merci pour la proposition. Je ne manque pas de te contacter, Tynril.

----------


## Molina

Alors je viens de remarquer un truc : On monte plus vite de niveau si on jongle entre les différentes régions des différentes races. Ouai, c'est con... Mais vu que je fais plein de reroll pour savoir quelle classe prendre, ça change ma vie  :tired:

----------


## Sunlight

Tu ne montes pas plus vite de niveau en faisant ça, au mieux t'évites la limite anti bot qui te réduit ton xp et compagnie si tu farm en boucle le même event...
Je ne vois aucune raison d'avoir des changements d'xp à zone de lvl identique en tout cas.

----------


## Hasunay

C'est peut-être une impression dû au faites qu'en changeant de zone on gagne des points d’expérience en découvrant les tp, les pi, les panno toussa toussa. En plus certaines zones ont une meilleur fréquence d'event.

----------


## Mr Slurp

> C'est peut-être une impression dû au faites qu'en changeant de zone on gagne des points d’expérience en découvrant les tp, les pi, les panno toussa toussa. En plus certaines zones ont une meilleur fréquence d'event.


Je suis bien plus de cette avis là moi aussi.

----------


## Nessou

http://dragonseason.com/Front/tabid/...s-A-Guide.aspx

----------


## Zepolak

> Lol. Il y a quelques temps je vous avez demandé conseil parce que j'ai crashé mon compte gmail, et donc j'étais un peu entubé par l'identification par e mail après changement d'adresse IP. 
> 
> Et bien devinez quoi ? Les mecs ont débloqué mon compte et autorisé mon IP. Sympa comme tout.
> 
> PS: Du coup j'ai téléchargement l'authentification par androïd. Pas folle la guêpe.


Sacrément content pour toi, et ça fait plaisir de lire une histoire de support qui se finit bien !

----------


## Maderone

C'est si rare ^^.

----------


## Vifargent

Ah ben super, moi qui ait envoyé une requête de modification d'email, l'ancienne étant caduque  :tired:

----------


## Kami93

Coin les gars  :B): 
Dites, les évenements de Scarletts ont elle un timer ou bien elles sont activées "manuellement" ?

----------


## Maximelene

C'est aléatoire visiblement.  :;):

----------


## Kami93

Merci  ::):

----------


## Nowska

Bonsoir à tous.


J'étais passé sur ce topic il y a quelques temps de cela pour m'informer sur GW2. Une fois chose faîte, j'ai testé le jeu pour m'apercevoir que ma machine avait du mal à faire tourner le bougre.

Alors voilà, je voulais simplement savoir si Guild Wars était toujours en activité. Bon d'après le site officiel, c'est le cas et le jeu s'est vu automatisé. Maintenant qu'en est-il vraiment ? Est-ce que quelqu'un en a une vague idée ?

Ce n'est, certes, pas le topic le plus adapté mais en créer un juste pour ça m'aurait peut-être valu un bon coup de troll. 

Merci d'avance.

----------


## Maximelene

Le jeu est toujours en activité. Il reste une certaine communauté. La partie automatisée concerne les événements : il n'y aura plus rien de nouveau, les événements se répètent maintenant chaque année.

----------


## Nowska

Oui, j'avais vu cette note sur le développement de nouveaux contenus et sur les événements automatisés. C'était surtout savoir si il restait quelques joueurs. Merci.

----------


## Maderone

Oui oui, il y'a encore pas mal de monde dans la guilde. Faudrait d'ailleurs penser à faire un petit nettoyage :summonTynril:

----------


## Kiyo

Je pense que la question de Nowska visait plutôt guild wars premier du nom puisqu'il aurait du mal à faire tourner le 2.

Cela dit un nettoyage de rentrée de la guilde serait peut être en effet inutile, mais c'est un sacré boulot, je compatis.

----------


## Nowska

Exactement Kiyo. Peut-être aurai-je du préciser.

Mais bon, il y a deux personnes sur trois qui semblent avoir compris  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

> Oui oui, il y'a encore pas mal de monde dans la guilde. Faudrait d'ailleurs penser à faire un petit nettoyage :summonTynril:


T'es vraiment un plow...

----------


## mopalion

Bonjour à tous :-)
Je désire vous rejoindre sur le jeu afin de jouer en groupe :-) Je voulais envoyer un pm mais bon j'ai pas encore les 2 posts nécessaires (du coup celui là me fera mon premier :-). Je crois que j'ai finis (pour au moins cette heure) de raconter ma vie :-p

----------


## MonsieurLuge

> Je crois que j'ai finis de raconter ma vie


Eh bien, t'as pas vécu longtemps alors  ::o: 

Mis à part ça bienvenue sur CPC.
A voir avec les admins de la guilde pour ton intégration.

----------


## mopalion

Oui oui, mais il me fallait un deuxième message pour ça (et donc maintenant ça devrait être bon :-)

----------


## Lee Tchii

C'est sur le jeu qu'il faudrait nous envoyer des mp !
En espérant que tu accrocheras aussi au forum, dont le charme et la convivialité participe à l'appréciation de la guilde.

----------


## MonsieurLuge

Je trouve d'ailleurs un peu con tous ceux qui sont sur la guilde et qui n'ont jamais foutu les pieds ici.
Il y en a hein je ne suis pas en train de dire de la merde ?  ::):

----------


## Bartinoob

Y a Gorr le calme, un type un peu bizarre, je l'ai jamais vu ici et il dit des trucs chelous, on peut le kick ?

 ::ninja:: :safetysmiley:

----------


## MonsieurLuge

Fais ça proprement, parle lui du forum avant de le virer. On ne sait jamais.
 ::ninja::

----------


## mopalion

> C'est sur le jeu qu'il faudrait nous envoyer des mp !
> En espérant que tu accrocheras aussi au forum, dont le charme et la convivialité participe à l'appréciation de la guilde.


Hum, bon échec alors :-) plus qu'à rattraper ça !

----------


## Odrhann

Quoi, on a des canards boiteux dans la guilde ?  ::o: 

Va falloir resserrer les vis !  :tired:

----------


## purEcontact

Un conseil : fout pas trop les pieds sur le forum.
On a du drama toutes les 5 minutes...  ::ninja:: 

@ordhrann : j'aime beaucoup ton avatar.  ::P:

----------


## Tygra

> Vizunah et Grand Cross ont besoin de toutes les forces vives pour motiver les troupes et inscrire notre en serveur en tête du classement à la fin du premier tournoi !
> 
> Si vous êtes près à vous impliquer, vous êtes les bienvenus. Si vous êtes très impliqués du McM il y a un post sur Grand Cross avec la liste des tâches à réaliser avant tournoi. Si vous souhaitez simplement apporter une petite pierre à l'édifice, faites vous connaître, ici ou sur GC !
> On a besoin de graphistes, de propagandistes, d'écrivains, de psychologues, etc etc... avant et pendant le tournoi !
> 
> 
> Pour le [raid] (les canards sont toujours les bienvenus, cf post de Gras dans le topac du [raid]), réunion jeudi 19, 21h, TS Vizu.
> Il faut savoir ce qu'on veut/va devenir pour la saison 1 !

----------


## Forza Limouzi

Quand est ce qu'on ajoute Tequatl en guilde au planning du dimanche soir?  ::): 
Vu le début de strat sur reddit ça a l'air très chaud à faire avec des random PU.

----------


## kierian

> Vu le début de strat sur reddit ça a l'air très chaud à faire avec des random PU.


Ayez, Blackgate l'a tombé pour info.

----------


## Hasunay

> Quand est ce qu'on ajoute Tequatl en guilde au planning du dimanche soir? 
> Vu le début de strat sur reddit ça a l'air très chaud à faire avec des random PU.


Ce serait cool mais pas un peu chiant niveau débordement ?

----------


## Vaaahn

> Ce serait cool mais pas un peu chiant niveau débordement ?


Avec des passeurs (groupe), tu te préoccupes pas de ça!

----------


## Maximelene

> Avec des passeurs (groupe), tu te préoccupes pas de ça!


Si le serveur est plein, passeurs ou pas, tu rentres pas.

----------


## Hasunay

Même sans parler des problèmes de passage il y aussi, et surtout, le faites que généralement sur les débordement y a un gros risque de branleurs, exemple pendant l'évent Scarlett j'ai pas gagné une seul fois en étant en débordement même quand les gens jouent l'objectif.

----------


## Vaaahn

Et donc hier soir, arrivé sur la map, direct en débordement (moi et d'autres personnes).
On avait un groupe sur le bon serveur, et hop, passeur, on est rentré dessus.

Donc le serveur est plein, nous redirige en débordement, mais n'est pas si plein que ça parce qu'on peut rejoindre des gens dessus quand même ... ah et sachant que d'autres arrivaient et tombaient en débordement pendant que j'entrais dans le bon serveur.

Le serveur de débordement apparaîtrait-il un peu avant que le serveur de la map soit plein? (réelle question, hein)

Ah et oui, en serveur de débordement, pas sur que tu es l'organisation nécessaire pour descendre Tequila pour le moment en tout cas :/ (vocal toussa)

----------


## meiKo

Perso j'ai gagné autant en débordement que sur vizu pendant les invasions. Par contre y'avait des cartes bugguée donc impossible à gagner. Apres je vois pas pourquoi il y aurait mois de branleur sur les vrais serveurs... Les plus impliqués ne sont pas forcément les plus rapide à tag.

----------


## Bartinoob

> Le serveur de débordement apparaîtrait-il un peu avant que le serveur de la map soit plein? (réelle question, hein)


Bah en gros, j'ai vu 3 possibilités : 

Serveur avec de la place : tu rentres, fin.Serveur bien rempli mais pas saturé : t'es basculé en débordement, il y a toujours moyen de rentrer avec un taxi.Serveur plein à craquer : basculé en débordement, message "ce monde est plein" quand t'essayes d'utiliser un taxi.

Je connais pas les différents % de population pour chaque étape, mais c'est en gros comme ça que ça marche. Par exemple, pour le premier tequatl hier, je n'ai jamais réussi à rentrer sur Vizu.

----------


## Arkane Derian

Je pense que le serveur garde la place pour les groupes jusqu'à un certain point. 

Si un joueur faisant parti d'un groupe de 5 arrive sur une map, les 4 places pour ses potes sont réservées. Mais il doit y avoir une limite dans la taille de la queue qui fait sauter cette réservation. Du coup s'il y a beaucoup de monde en attente, ça devient impossible de rejoindre son groupe.

----------


## Vaaahn

Pour résumer, on est d'accord que ce concept de "serveur plein" à une définition pour le moins flottante.
Donc dans le doute, si on a quelqu'un sur la bonne map, faut tenter  ::):

----------


## Forza Limouzi

La vidéo du kill de Tequalt bar BlackGate.

http://www.twitch.tv/flickky/c/2951634

Ils avaient tout le monde sur TS et même comme ça c'est bien chaud, ils sont passés proche du wipe au dévut. A noter aussi que l'on ne peut pas crit sur lui, donc tout ce qui est statprécision dégats crit ne sert pas.

----------


## Ptit gras

> A noter aussi que l'on ne peut pas crit sur lui, donc tout ce qui est statprécision dégats crit ne sert pas.


Plus qu'important à signaler ça. Venez jouer avec vos 4500 attaque !

----------


## olih

En tout cas, ça s'améliore sur vizu pour tequalt.
On l'a descendu à 30/40%.
(deux phase de dps et deux phases de protection)

----------


## Lee Tchii

La seule fois où j'ai fail l'event de Scarlet, débordement ou pas, c'était à cause de boulets farmers de pirates.
Et je me faisais engueuler parce que j'allais taper les mobs de Scarlet avec ma flèche bleue et que je diminuais le loot. Véridique.
Il me tarde de participer à une descente organisée de Tequalt en bottes et sac à main. C'est du sacré event !  ::o:

----------


## Hasunay

> Perso j'ai gagné autant en débordement que sur vizu pendant les invasions. Par contre y'avait des cartes bugguée donc impossible à gagner. Apres je vois pas pourquoi il y aurait mois de branleur sur les vrais serveurs... Les plus impliqués ne sont pas forcément les plus rapide à tag.


Juste la compréhension général pause problème, les allemands parlent beaucoup dans leurs langues sans faire l'effort de parler anglais et c'est sans parler de ceux qui parlent carrément pas anglais. Après c'est vraiment un ressenti globale sur mon long farm de l'event de Scarlett alors on a peut-être pas eu la même expérience.




> La seule fois où j'ai fail l'event de Scarlet, débordement ou pas, c'était à cause de boulets farmers de pirates.


Effectivement mais sur Vizu même sans jouer l'objectif on arrivait à l'atteindre ...

----------


## Thorkel

C'est bien calme ici....vous êtes tous sur GTA ou quoi?^^


(Maxi spotted sur l'autre post....boooo....consoleux !!  :^_^: )

----------


## Maximelene

Merde, repéré !  ::ninja:: 

*saute dans une voiture, et file sur l'autoroute*

----------


## Zepolak

> C'est bien calme ici....vous êtes tous sur GTA ou quoi?^^
> 
> 
> (Maxi spotted sur l'autre post....boooo....consoleux !! )


Non, ça bosse dur au contraire. 
Les gens faisant du RvR sont à J-9 de commencer une nouvelle saison de compétition.
Et je pense que les gens jouant en PvE ont un gros gros "problème".

----------


## Maximelene

Et puis y'a ceux qui sont sur leurs consoles. Aussi.  ::ninja::

----------


## Thorkel

> Non, ça bosse dur au contraire. 
> Les gens faisant du RvR sont à J-9 de commencer une nouvelle saison de compétition.
> Et je pense que les gens jouant en PvE ont un gros gros "problème".



Ba moi je bosse aussi (snif), et GTA V n'étant pas sorti sur une vraie plateforme (yet), ba je reste sur GW2 (en attendant la beta exclusive de BF4 tiens.... ::P:  )

----------


## Vaaahn

Ça y est on l'a tombé ce rontuduju de boss! Avec même 2:30 d'avance sur le timer.
Bon pas sur le serveur Viz, sur un débordement, mais majoritairement vizunien tout de même (WLR, WL, VSS et tout un panache de vizuniens). Mais tain ça été dur.
Le pire, c'est que c'est même pas tant le boss d'où vient la difficulté, c'est plutôt les ... joueurs (l'enfer c'est les autres qu'y disait) les premiers ennemis. Il n'y avait qu'a écouter le chan TS tellement ... enfin tellement Senshee a eu du courage pour driver le truc et empêcher les dérives et autres whines.

Et je dirais presque heureusement qu'on a fail le premier essai de 21h (à vraiment rien, genre on voyait que le curseur blanc de sa vie, plus de barre orange) pour motiver les gens et réussir à capter mieux leur attention pour le second try victorieux.

Reste plus qu'à le réussir sur Viz  ::ninja::

----------


## Kami93

J'ai effectivement assisté à un lamentable fail à 20h sur le serveur Vizunah...Je sais pas si ça a été mieux par la suite ( GTA V oblige) mais bon vu c'était compliqué car il faut un minimum de discipline (défendre les canons, rester pack) et c'est pas gagné.

----------


## Maximelene

Tiens, je viens de gagner l'accès au système de LFG !

----------


## Hasunay

Tiens je l'ai aussi !

----------


## Maderone

Tiens moi aussi.
C'est plutôt bien foutu je trouve. Tout est classé, tu vois direct qui est dans le groupe, les classes, la description. Tu cliques sur un bouton et tu rejoins ! 
Y'a même une recheche pour le spvp !  ::P: 
Par contre ça manque d'une catégorie "autre" où tu pourrais faire un groupe d'exploration de map... Etc.

----------


## Maximelene

C'est pas mal oui. C'est simple, assez clair, mais il ne manque (presque) rien.

----------


## Bartinoob

On peut mettre des conditions ? 

Lfm war mesmer zerk gearcheck kick if down on boss  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

Tu peux mettre un message personnalisé, oui.  :;):

----------


## Bartinoob

Ah, et est-ce qu'il y a des limitations sur la recherche ? Style même map (j'espère pas) ou même serveur ?

----------


## Zepolak

Donc si je comprends bien, y a moyen de faire des recherches aussi pour genre forger des groupes de roaming RvR ?

----------


## Vroum

Il y a pas d'onglet RvR.
Après il y a peut être moyen de squatter dans la partie Monde Vivant qui doit être par carte.

----------


## Maximelene

La partie RvR sera activée plus tard.  :;):

----------


## meiKo

Je pense qu'ils ont des problèmes pour séparer le 3W du PVE étant donnée que le PVE c'est multi-serveurs et que le 3W c'est mono-serveur...

----------


## Kiyo

> Ça y est on l'a tombé ce rontuduju de boss! Avec même 2:30 d'avance sur le timer.
> Bon pas sur le serveur Viz, sur un débordement, mais majoritairement vizunien tout de même (WLR, WL, VSS et tout un panache de vizuniens). Mais tain ça été dur.
> Le pire, c'est que c'est même pas tant le boss d'où vient la difficulté, c'est plutôt les ... joueurs (l'enfer c'est les autres qu'y disait) les premiers ennemis. Il n'y avait qu'a écouter le chan TS tellement ... enfin tellement Senshee a eu du courage pour driver le truc et empêcher les dérives et autres whines.
> 
> Et je dirais presque heureusement qu'on a fail le premier essai de 21h (à vraiment rien, genre on voyait que le curseur blanc de sa vie, plus de barre orange) pour motiver les gens et réussir à capter mieux leur attention pour le second try victorieux.
> 
> Reste plus qu'à le réussir sur Viz


Dire que j'étais sur le débordement ts ce soir où il a été down et que j'ai été déco juste avant son pop, ce qui m'a permis d'entendre les hurlements de joie sur ts alors que j'étais toute tristounette sur mon débordement désert... Je pleure......

----------


## Vaaahn

> Dire que j'étais sur le débordement ts ce soir où il a été down et que j'ai été déco juste avant son pop, ce qui m'a permis d'entendre les hurlements de joie sur ts alors que j'étais toute tristounette sur mon débordement désert... Je pleure......


*pat* *pat* t'auras l'occasion de le refaire. Chuis sûr que si vous le faite en event CPC où vous gérez bien les serveur de débordement, ça pourrait le faire.

Même si je me demande comment vont être les futurs run sans orga TS particulière (ça va durer qu'un temps).
Les war seront-ils assez intelligent pour prendre la rasade de rez banner? Est ce qu'on laissera un peu mais pas trop de joueurs à défendre les tourelles?
Après, il y en avait d'autres des world boss qui se fail-ait à la sortie du jeu, on voit comment ils se font farmer maintenant (même si certains se sont fait nerf entre temps).

----------


## revanwolf

C'est le retour de la week-end semaine gratuite(à se demander si le jeu se vend vu la promiscuité avec le coup précédent)et en espérant qu'il y a pas de bug du compte d'essai pour tous cette fois-ci.

----------


## Forza Limouzi

Le jeu a plus d'un an c'est beaucoup plus dur d'attirer les joueurs maintenant que lors des premières semaines.

----------


## Zepolak

> Le jeu a plus d'un an c'est beaucoup plus dur d'attirer les joueurs maintenant que lors des premières semaines.


Clairement. Les gemmes et la boutique, c'est bien et ça rapporte, mais ça n'attire -pas- les nouveaux joueurs comme peut les attirer une extension-standalone.

----------


## Nightwrath

Et vu qu'une extension n'a pas l'air d'être à l'ordre du jour.  ::trollface::

----------


## Lee Tchii

Tant mieux, je ne veux pas d'une extension, je veux une nouvelle campagne solo  ::ninja::

----------


## Tygra

Le rapprochement des weekends gratuits n'est pas forcément un signe de "non-extension". Peut être même le contraire.

----------


## revanwolf

:tired:  Bon ben j'ai vraiment mal lu le site vu que c'est pas un week-end mais plutôt une semaine(du 27 septembre au 3 octobre).

----------


## Maximelene

Oh oh oh, y'a un mec qui va se faire virer !  ::ninja:: 

Hier, deux guildes ont organisé un GvG. Jusque là, rien d'anormal.

Sauf qu'un asura s'est pointé, a commencé à les faire chier et, quand ils lui ont demandé de dégager... a activé son tag Arena Net, montrant qu'il était un développeur. Il leur a dit de continuer, et a sorti la superbe réplique "I am watching you guys violate my game mode".

Évidemment : DRAMA ! Des screens ont été postés sur le forum officiel (et d'autres communautés).

Tout à l'heure, Chris Whiteside a du s'excuser au nom d'Arena Net pour le comportement de ce membre du studio, prouvant qu'il s'agissait bien d'un membre d'Anet.  ::P: 


On notera que la communauté WvW semble assez remontée en ce moment. Je vois énormément (bien plus que d'habitude) de posts de plainte concernant les ajouts à ce mode, et le fait qu'ils tombent à chaque fois "à côté de la plaque", avec beaucoup de défauts qui auraient pourtant pu être prévus. Un sujet polémique a notamment été ouvert sur Reddit, se moquant gentiment de Devon Carver et de tous les changements apportés au WvW... mais ayant attiré beaucoup de plaintes moins gentilles.

Cet incident ne va pas aider à les calmer.  ::P:

----------


## Tynril

Intéressant qu'une bonne partie de la communauté, bien que trouvant le comportement du dev en question inapproprié, trouve le comportement de la guilde en question (je sais plus laquelle) encore pire. Ça reste bizarre comme réaction de la part du dev, pas tant qu'il s'énerve/dise des bêtises (ça reste des humains, ça peut arriver), mais le contenu de ce qu'il dit est étrange. Je n'avais jamais perçu le GvG en 3W comme quelque chose de profondément inapproprié d'un point de vue gameplay (j'ai pas l'impression que ça aie un impact sur quoi que ce soit), et il me semblait qu'Anet était plutôt ouvert aux "modes de jeu" venu des joueurs, avec l'intégration de certains trucs bricolés dans le jeu dans GW1 notamment...

Bref, quelqu'un doit manquer de sommeil.  ::P:

----------


## Charmide

Disons que c'est déjà un vieux débat chez les joueurs de 3W depuis son émergence, le GvG, qui a d'ailleurs donné lieu à un certain nombres d'incidents sur notre serveur (et sur d'autres). 
Le concept restant quand même de se mettre dans un coin de la map planqué histoire de s'adonner à du deathmatch en ignorant le gameplay "voulu" sur lequel se concentre la grande majorité des joueurs qui sont présents sur la map, lesquels le prendront plus ou moins bien selon leur humeur et le sens du vent. 
Ca a comme premier impact de donner un gros avantage au troisième camp (un 30v30 alors que y'a ~80 personne par serveur, c'est déjà beaucoup). Les organisateurs répondront qu'ils s'arrangent pour faire ça quand il y a le moins d'enjeu possible.

----------


## Nessou

T'as du 15v15 aussi.  ::trollface::

----------


## Jikob

J'essaye de mettre de la bonne volonté et de comprendre tout ça, mais c'est un peu flou pour un jeunot comme moi.
En fait le gars reprochait aux joueurs de ne pas jouer les objectifs et de rester dans leur coin pour se foutre sur la gueule ?
Mais c'est déjà ce qui se passe dans la plupart des FPS en ligne...

---------- Post added at 11h41 ---------- Previous post was at 11h40 ----------

Oups, j'avais pas lu le post de Charmide, j'avais bien compris donc.
Y'a pas de quoi être surpris, c'est prévisible comme réaction.

----------


## Zepolak

Pour que y ait assez de monde dans les deux guildes, les GvG ont généralement lieu dans le prime des serveurs concernés. Y a quoi en prime ? Des files, parce que tout le monde veut jouer en RvR. 
Autant un 15v15 se voit pas trop (et encore... Y a souvent des spectateurs), plus, ça commence à avoir un impact sérieux sur la soirée des gens. Qui se retrouve avec une soirée potentiellement de merde. Et du coup, parfois, y a une des guildes sur la carte qui décide qu'il n'y aura pas de GvG en "impactant" les participants. C'est arrivé plusieurs fois sur Vizunah. Avec de vrais dramas ensuite, des genre grave et long et chiants.
Les gens ont le droit de jouer comme ils veulent, tous. Mais il y a clairement une ligne de fracture ici entre joueurs que seul Anet peut résoudre.

Jusqu'à présent, je pensais qu'elle s'en fichait, mais je pensais pas qu'Anet était carrément opposé au GvG. C'est instructif ! Merci pour l'info ! (T'aurais pas 1-2 liens ?)

----------


## Maximelene

J'ai le post original (avec les screens pas facile à comprendre sans contexte) et la réponse de Chris Whiteside, plus loin sur le même sujet.  :;):

----------


## Lee Tchii

Ben ... je suis assez d'accord avec le développeur (en plus ça me rappelle une fois où on a poursuivi en PvE des gens qui faisaient du full RP en mode autiste. 0 interactions avec autrui. Bref ...) dans le sens que le GvG en prime et qui dure des plombes, c'est "presque" de l'anti-jeu. Ils pourraient organiser leur GvG dans les heures creuses et le faire durer le moins possible, mais ce n'est pas ce qui se passe en général. 
Après sur la forme, je ne suis pas d'accord avec le dev. A sa place, j'aurais pris les commandes d'un WB à 2 millions de points de vie et je les aurais renvoyer au spawn. Mouhahahahahaha.

----------


## silence

Qu'est ce que ces pleureuses m'énervent. Certes ils n'ont nul part ou se réunir, certes cela ne coûte pas grand chose de les laisser jouer de temps en temps entre elles mais si l'on veut impacter leurs ballets et danser sur leurs cadavres qu'on le fasse et tant pis pour le drama. C'est du Free Pvp, qu'ils assument ou partent jouer ailleurs.

Après le dev est un teubé, quitte à se prendre une charge au boulot il aurait pu faire ca bien plutot que de simplement piquer une crise.

----------


## Tynril

Ouais je comprends mieux grâce à vos posts. Effectivement, si ça se passe en prime et mobilise une part conséquence des places de deux serveurs sur les trois, ça craint un peu.

----------


## Zepolak

> Qu'est ce que ces pleureuses m'énervent. Certes ils n'ont nul part ou se réunir, certes cela ne coûte pas grand chose de les laisser jouer de temps en temps entre elles mais si l'on veut impacter leurs ballets et danser sur leurs cadavres qu'on le fasse et tant pis pour le drama. C'est du Free Pvp, qu'ils assument ou partent jouer ailleurs.
> 
> Après le dev est un teubé, quitte à se prendre une charge au boulot il aurait pu faire ca bien plutot que de simplement piquer une crise.


Salut, je m'appelle Sterco et je distribue des baffes à tout les monde. Tac tac tac qu'est-t'as, t'es pas content !?

J'vais ptêtre baisser mon regard, un malheur pourrait si vite arriver  :^_^: 




> Ouais je comprends mieux grâce à vos posts. Effectivement, si ça se passe en prime et mobilise une part conséquence des places de deux serveurs sur les trois, ça craint un peu.


Mais d'un autre côté, ça fait vraiment tripper les gens qui en font, c'est vraiment leur pied, bref... C'est une histoire complexe \0/

----------


## silence

Le dev agis comme une gamin en brandissant son étoile de sherif, cela me parait relativement indiscutable et grosso modo je m'en contrefout. 
Les joueurs concernés, par contre, sont une bande de nuisibles. Le genre de rats qui volent dans le cellier mais s'étonnent de trouver des tapettes la fois suivante. Le pire étant que la crémière les encourage à base de respect des différences et autres conneries de hippies. Et moi pendant ce temps on brise mon élan patriotique : pas de freepvp, pas de duel, pas de communication ig, rien pour me faire plaisir ... Et il faudrait que je les respecte ?!

 :Emo:

----------


## Maximelene

Le respect du mode de jeu, il est simple : vous voulez faire du GvG en WvW ? Si ça vous amuse. Mais faut assumer d'être dans un mode qui ne s'y prête pas, et risquer en conséquence de subir des emmerdeurs qui ont tout autant que vous le droit d'être là, et de vous faire impacter par une tierce partie.

C'est l'jeu ma pauvre lucette.

Du coup, je suis d'accord avec silence. Tout le monde est un peu con dans cette histoire, des joueurs qui dégagent les autres pour s'adonner à leur plaisir privé au dev qui joue au shériff, jusqu'aux joueurs qui jouent les indignés devant le comportement de l'un ou l'autre en oubliant ce qu'il y a en face.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Je maintiens que le dev aurait du prendre Tequalt et leur rouler dessus  ::ninja:: 
PS : Si les dev jouent asura, on comprend d'où vient cette race affreuse !

----------


## Tygra

Je croyais que Tequatl était devenu le dernier animal de compagnie "omahgad soOoo cUuUuUuuT3 like a chaton".
Pas de quoi effrayer un GvG. 


 ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

Maintenant que Teqatl se résume à se stacker sur une flèche bleue, effectivement, même les joueurs WvW peuvent s'y mettre.  ::ninja::

----------


## Lee Tchii

Oh, Tygra est jaloux d'un tas de pixels.
Allez Tygra, fais ton canard mignon, on sera toutes chamallow devant toi naussi :

----------


## Tygra

Ce genre de technique ne marche pas avec moi !

awww petit canard :3

----------


## Ragiel

Solution pour éviter les dramas avec la troisième faction en surpop => le GvGvG 

3 x 30 ou 3 x 15 tout le monde dans le tas  :;):

----------


## Maximelene

Anecdote inutile : je suis au boulot, je viens de recevoir un mail concernant une application nommée ALDRA.

Apparemment, Aldra a besoin d'une maintenance.  ::ninja::

----------


## Zepolak

Bon du coup j'ai tapé 'aldra' dans Google. Mal m'en pris.

----------


## Maximelene

> Bon du coup j'ai tapé 'aldra' dans Google. Mal m'en pris.


Ah bah c'est malin ça tiens. Un personnage de hentaï...

----------


## Tynril

Je comprends pas, c'est pas le personnage de hentai la Aldra de CPC ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene



----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Coin !

J'ai acheté le jeu il y a un an et... J'ai décidé de m'y mettre cette semaine ! J'ai un peu joué pour voir si j'allais rester dessus et je pense enfin m'être décidé !
Du coup j'ai une élém' bas lvl du nom de Tehrissah sur votre serveur.

Qui puis-je contacter pour me faire guilder ? Je pensais avoir vu un nom à contacter sur ce forum la semaine passée mais la page à changer on dirait...

----------


## Maximelene

Tynril.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Merci !  ::): 
Malheureusement il n'est pas connecté sur GW2 pour le moment, j'attendrai !

----------


## Maximelene

Envoie lui un PM sur le forum, il pourra t'inviter même si tu n'es pas connecté, et toi accepter plus tard. Ça évite d'attendre que vous soyez tous les deux connectés en même temps.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Sympa ça ! Disponible via le site du jeu ? Un application tiers sur PC ? Smartphone ?  ::o:

----------


## Maximelene

Non non, lui doit être connecté, mais il n'est pas nécessaire que toi tu le sois pour t'inviter.  :;):

----------


## Tynril

Et les invit' en question sont faites ! Bravo, vous avez rempli la guilde, monsieur.  ::P:

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

La classe.  :Cigare:

----------


## leex

bienvenue o/

----------


## revanwolf

Anet à fait une nouvelle boulette,les potions de massacre(de mort vivant,enqueste,bandit)bug et augmente les dégâts reçu par le joueur au lieu de les diminuer.

----------


## Maderone

Ha Ha Ha Ha .

----------


## Maximelene

halloween is coming, bitches !



PuuuuuuuuuuuUUUUUUUUUUUUZLE JUUUUUUUUUUUMP !!!!!

Le mec entouré d'une aura rouge est apparemment nommé le Bloody Prince, d'après le nom du screen, et il a ses propres portes.

Plus d'infos aux alentours de 15h, comme d'habitude.

----------


## Lee Tchii

OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOM  GOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG OMG !!!!  :Bave:

----------


## Maximelene

> OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOM GOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG OMG !!!!


Ça veut dire quoi GOM ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

Maintenant je vois GOM partout  !

Edit :

http://www.reddit.com/r/Guildwars2/c...ts_in_the_box/

Réponse avec le plus de j'aime et épique !

----------


## Maximelene

GOM.

----------


## meiKo

Jack-in-the-box Scythe - 800 gems

:fear:

----------


## Maderone



----------


## Dka

> 


Trahearne est mort ? hallelujah  :;): 





Spoiler Alert! 


Je sais que tu pense à Shrek maintenant  ::ninja::

----------


## Vaaahn

Hello les coinz. J'en ai vu certains se signaler sur le fofo GC, mais autant sonder ici directement : est ce que d'entre vous seront à la ParisGamesWeek à la fin du mois. Je ne sais pas encore comment sera mon emploi du temps, Mais si certains viennnent, y aura bien moyen de se capter!

----------


## Maximelene

Vu ma déception pour le salon lui-même l'année dernière, pas cette année. Ça fait trop cher pour croiser des files de gamins attendant 4h (véridique) pour jouer à Kalauf, et 3 stands paumés abritant des kékés crachant dans leurs micros pour te vendre des trucs dont ils connaissent à peine le nom.

Pis j'ai déjà un bonnet.

----------


## Korbeil

tu es aigri mon cher !

(need une IRL cannard v2)

----------


## Maximelene

Déçu, surtout.

Heureusement, l'après salon valait le coup !!!

----------


## Lanilor

Je serai sur Paris le 31/10, j'hésite à rester un peu plus longtemps.

----------


## Maderone

Pandouille, on voit même pas c'est quoi ton avatar !

----------


## Tygra

Le V de Vizunah !
(sinon c'est marqué "La défaite n'est pas une option")

----------


## Maderone

Cool ^^ 
Même si ça fait un peu discours du méchant dans un film.

----------


## Tygra

Non, nous on est les gentils.
Les méchants c'est les Marins.

C'est comme ça parce qu'on le dit.

Et puis de toute façon, qu'on soit le bien ou le mal, le but c'est le même : leur racler la gueule !

----------


## Vaaahn

Nan mais on est d'accord, à la limite osef le salon, moi c'est boire des coups avec des canards que je veux  ::P:

----------


## Maximelene

Ouais mais les canards viendront pas juste pour boire un coup avec un sale c** dans ton genre, allons ! Donc sans PGW, pas de picole !

----------


## Maximelene

En récompense : des gants exotiques, dont on peut choisir les caractéristiques.

----------


## Maderone



----------


## purEcontact

:haha:  Maderone il joue en low settings !

Ah, et je serais vous, je ferais un screen avec 2012 / 2013 / 2014 / 2015 / 2016 puisque j'ai pas l'impression qu'ils changeront la tour un jour :-/.

----------


## Maderone

Salut, petit coucou du futur 



Le jeu a bien changé, le puzzle est tellement bugué qu'il faut flyhack pour le finir et y'a le petit fils du roi dément qui sème la pagaille (oups) spoilers

----------


## purEcontact

Je trouve ça un peu naze qu'ils aient rien changés (en gros hein), d'une année sur l'autre.

----------


## Tygra

Ça laisse du temps pour bosser sur l'expansion Cantha  ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

Ils étaient trop occupés à buguer le puzzle pour nous empêcher de le faire avec des amis

----------


## Maximelene

Le bouclier pierre tombale de ce patch est dédié à tous ceux qui sont morts dans le puzzle du clocher l'année dernière.  ::P: 

Quand on traduit le texte écrit dessus en nouveau krytien, on obtient :




> Dedicated to those clumsy
> oafs who tumbled off my
> Tower last Halloween.
> Thanks to you, I had a
> delightful and colorful
> corpse pile to gaze upon.

----------


## Ptit gras

> En récompense : des gants exotiques, dont on peut choisir les caractéristiques.


Céleste compris ?

----------


## purEcontact

Céleste compris.

----------


## Vaaahn

> Céleste compris ?





> Céleste compris.


Je conforme. Et moi qui avait acheté la recette la veille  ::|:

----------


## Ptit gras

dtc traitre à ta patrie (viens reset cpc ce soir  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Maximelene

Gameblog a publié une interview de Colin Johanson sur GW2.

Soucis, dans leur grand professionalisme, l'interview, censée être pour la première année du jeu, a 2 mois de retard, et n'a donc plus aucun intérêt. On y apprend notamment qu'on devrait avoir, dans les mois qui viennent, une nouvelle mécanique dans les territoires frontaliers, et le début d'une ligue McM.

 ::rolleyes::

----------


## Maderone

Pas mal la réponse du mec de Gameblog "Oui il est en retard". 
Ah ouais ?!  ::o:

----------


## ds108j

Pour ceux que ça interesse : J'ai relancé le téléchargement du client  ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

> Pour ceux que ça interesse.


C'est à dire : Personne  ::ninja::

----------


## purEcontact

Salut, t'es qui ?

----------


## ds108j

Le mec au pseudo inimaginable qui ressemblait à un serial ! (avec ça, on peut pas me louper :D)

----------


## Maximelene

Qui ça ?

----------


## Maderone

Il s'est trompé, d'après les termes qu'il emploi, je dirais qu'il parle de GTAV  ::ninja::

----------


## Snydlock

> Gameblog a publié une interview de Colin Johanson sur GW2.
> 
> Soucis, dans leur grand professionalisme, l'interview, censée être pour la première année du jeu, a 2 mois de retard, et n'a donc plus aucun intérêt. On y apprend notamment qu'on devrait avoir, dans les mois qui viennent, une nouvelle mécanique dans les territoires frontaliers, et le début d'une ligue McM.


Avec GTAV y'avait pas de place pour un petit jeu comme GW2.  ::ninja::

----------


## Lee Tchii

DSsounet  ::lol::

----------


## meiKo

Lol il y a quelqu'un (un PvE boy) qui a déjà fini les succès de la ligue ^^


Le topic du forum EN : https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/foru...ents-in-3-days

----------


## Arkane Derian

Bah ça m'étonne pas plus que ça. J'en suis 8 sur 15 sans les jumpings et sans le succès de dépenses des insignes. Je l'avais dis que c'était pas aussi compliqué que ça en avait l'air.

----------


## Bartinoob

C'est compliqué parce qu'on peut pas rentrer en rvr pour les faire. Ça devrait aller mieux la semaine prochaine, y aura moins de haine contre l'adversaire donc logiquement plus de slots  ::P:

----------


## Tigermilk

Et ça sera moins les vacances scolaires ....

----------


## olih

> Et ça sera moins les vacances scolaires ....


Ah non, ça il y en a encore pour une semaine  ::ninja::

----------


## Rikimaru

Plop dite accidentellement un des mes persso 80 à était supprimer (slot libérer) puis-je récupérer mon persso ou c'est peine perdue.

----------


## Arkane Derian

Sur un effacement par erreur, il ne le feront pas. Ils ont les outils pour le faire mais tu ne peux en bénéficier que si ton compte a été hacké. Tu peux toujours tenter le coup mais à mon avis c'est peine perdue

----------


## Rikimaru

Ok merci.

----------


## Maderone

Accidentellement ? T'as fait comment ?

----------


## Rikimaru

Un slot libérer sur un de mes deux persso spvp portent de très jolie skins c'est pas la mort mais bon.

----------


## Drlecteur

Juste pour résumé, tu as supprimé un perso que tu voulais supprimer, mais tu as oublié qu'il avait des items dessus, et qui ont donc disparu. Je dirais que c'est foutu.

----------


## Rikimaru

Dommage mais tampis.

----------


## Maderone

Tu vas donc hériter du rang de l'Odrhannite, pour signifier aux gens où tu te trouves désormais dans la hiérarchie de la guilde, c'est à dire pas très haut. Hein Odrhann ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

Mais ça sera toujours au dessus de Bartinoob, qui porte le rang Logan. Il est donc en dessous des Ça Canartoon, des Oignons, et d'Ordhann.

----------


## Nessou

J'ai delete 4 persos depuis le début du jeu l'air de rien, je peux avoir ce rang ? 

R.I.P list : Nessou, Nessyr Overclocker, Nessyr Wildrush et Nessyr Venomancer N°1.  :B):

----------


## Odrhann

> Tu vas donc hériter du rang de l'Odrhannite, pour signifier aux gens où tu te trouves désormais dans la hiérarchie de la guilde, c'est à dire pas très haut. Hein Odrhann ?


Il fait noir ici.

Ouh, ouh ?

( Je croyais être devenu une légende !  :tired:  )

----------


## Hasunay

> R.I.P list :Nessyr Overclocker


C’était pas ton ingé full stuff ça Ô_ô ?

----------


## Maderone

C'est vrai que t'es un bon concurrent au titre, Nessou.

----------


## Zepolak

Euh... Nessyr Overclocker il est supprimé ? 
Je croyais que c'était ton perso principal :X

Pour ceux qui ne savent pas, Odrhann a quand même fait le coup de supprimer un gardien full stuff perso principal à cause d'un nerf du gardien d'Anet pour faire un guerrier avec le même pseudo pour le supprimer pour refaire le gardien de départ.

Oui je balance, mais ce sont juste des faits  ::trollface:: 
Y a même un topic : 
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/78...n-rebond/page2
(Grand Maître B devait faire un topic sur le droit à l'oubli  :^_^: )

Bon, donc on a Odrhann et Nessou en compétition pour la* Suppression Légendaire* chez CPC.

----------


## olih

> Euh... Nessyr Overclocker il est supprimé ? 
> Je croyais que c'était ton perso principal :X
> 
> Pour ceux qui ne savent pas, Odrhann a quand même fait le coup de supprimer un gardien full stuff perso principal à cause d'un nerf du gardien d'Anet pour faire un guerrier avec le même pseudo pour le supprimer pour refaire le gardien de départ.
> 
> Oui je balance, mais ce sont juste des faits 
> Y a même un topic : 
> http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/78...n-rebond/page2
> (Grand Maître B devait faire un topic sur le droit à l'oubli )
> ...


T'oublies de préciser que le guerrier avait sur lui au moment de la suppression 30po (et peut etre aussi tout son stuff).
Tout ça pour garder le même pseudo.

----------


## Maderone

C'est le gardien qui avait 30 po.

----------


## olih

Dans l'esprit, ça change pas grand chose  ::trollface::

----------


## Bartinoob

> Mais ça sera toujours au dessus de Bartinoob, qui porte le rang Logan. Il est donc en dessous des Ça Canartoon, des Oignons, et d'Ordhann.


Même plus  :Emo:

----------


## Zepolak

> Même plus


T'as accepté de le voir disparaître à ce que j'avais compris. Mais bon, si Aldra ne donne plus aucun signe de vie, on peut le faire ré-apparaître hein  ::trollface::

----------


## Maximelene

> Même plus


Sandale !

----------


## Zepolak

> Sandale !


Il me semble que Tynril était coincé quand il a voulu faire le rang préretraite et que Barti était connecté, ceci entraînant cela suite au bon vouloir de ce dernier.

----------


## Korbeil

> J'ai delete 4 persos depuis le début du jeu l'air de rien, je peux avoir ce rang ? http://i.imgur.com/04ENtmq.gif
> 
> R.I.P list : Nessou, Nessyr Overclocker, Nessyr Wildrush et Nessyr Venomancer N°1.


T'as oublié ce cher canard  ::'(:

----------


## Tynril

Exact pour le rang de Barti, en fait on peut le refaire, le rang "préretraite" étant vide en ce moment.

C'est juste qu'à chaque saison de "purge" de canards inactifs, il va falloir virer un rang pour pouvoir créer ce rang de préretraite bien pratique pour faire le tri.  ::P:

----------


## Maderone

Ou alors, on met tous les canards qui vont se faire virer, dans le rang Logan. Ça parait plus logique. Autant leur cracher dessus une dernière fois avant qu'ils s'en aillent.

----------


## Maximelene

On risquerait de virer Bartinoob en même temps.

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

Ce serait dommage.

----------


## Maderone

Mais pourquoi tu révèles mon plan sérieux ! 
T'es bête ou quoi ?
C'est toi que je vais mettre en Logan ! Tu mérites !

----------


## Bartinoob

Allez tous mourir  :tired:

----------


## Maximelene

T'es pas sympa, je suis gentil moi, alors que toi tu m'insultes quand je leade, et tu veux quand même que je meure.  :Emo:

----------


## Hasunay

Faut pas dire que tu meures mais que tu feinte l'ennemie :D

----------


## Bartinoob

Je t'insulte pas quand tu leades, je te motive pour que tu leades. 

Et je veux pas que tu meures, t'es suffisamment expérimenté dans les impacts garni pour ne pas avoir besoin d'aide extérieure dans ce domaine  ::trollface::

----------


## Maximelene

> Et je veux pas que tu meures, t'es suffisamment expérimenté dans les impacts garni pour ne pas avoir besoin d'aide extérieure dans ce domaine


Moi j'ai la classe, quand je veux tuer un bus, je le fais pas simplement sauter d'une falaise, je le leade directement dans le cul de l'ennemi, et ça marche. C'est ça, le vrai talent.

A y réfléchir, j'ai pas pensé à essayer de faire sauter le bus d'une falaise pendant que je "leadais", c'est dommage...

----------


## olih

> Moi j'ai la classe, quand je veux tuer un bus, je le fais pas simplement sauter d'une falaise, je le leade directement dans le cul de l'ennemi, et ça marche. C'est ça, le vrai talent.
> 
> A y réfléchir, j'ai pas pensé à essayer de faire sauter le bus d'une falaise pendant que je "leadais", c'est dommage...


 On appelle ça une "papry" dans le jargon  ::ninja:: .

----------


## purEcontact

Concernant la vente de token contre de l'argent (activité qui me débecte au plus au point, d'autant plus lorsque c'est fait entre canard), la position officielle est la suivante :




> La réponse à la question posée est qu’offrir un service pour faire passer un joueur dans un donjon pour de l’argent en jeu n’est pas interdit. 
> Si cela implique par contre l’utilisation de bug exploitable ou bien une arnaque, ceci doit être signalé au service clientèle. 
> Par contre, un tel service proposé et effectué d’une manière juste n’est pas prohibé et ne devrait pas être signalé au service clientèle.


Venez pas me taunt / troll sur le sujet (je reporterai systématiquement, moi ça me fait pas rire) : je viens juste éclaircir la question de maderone d'hier qui était "qu'est-ce qui l'interdit ?".

----------


## Maximelene

Juste par précaution, on va éviter de lancer un débat sanguinaire là dessus, ça n'avancera à rien, pour qui que ce soit. Merci donc de garder trolls et jugements gratuits dans vos poches.

Tout comme pour les exploits en donjons, qui sont plus ou moins liés à ce même système, chacun est libre de faire ce qui lui plaît. Rappelons néanmoins que la promotion des exploits au sein de la guilde, quels que soient ces exploits, n'est pas autorisée.

Bref, vous faites bugger des boss si vous voulez, vous passez au travers des murs si ça vous amuse, mais vous gardez ça pour vous.

Par contre, Pure, une question pour toi : qu'est-ce qui te "débecte" là dedans ? L'utilisation de bugs pour faire le donjon, ou le fait que ce service soit ensuite vendu ?

----------


## purEcontact

> Juste par précaution, on va éviter de lancer un débat sanguinaire là dessus, ça n'avancera à rien, pour qui que ce soit. 
> Par contre, Pure, une question pour toi : qu'est-ce qui te "débecte" là dedans ? L'utilisation de bugs pour faire le donjon, ou le fait que ce service soit ensuite vendu ?


J'évite d'être trop con, je lance pas de débat.
Réponse en MP.

----------


## Hasunay

Pas besoin de passer en mp je pense que chez les canards on peut avoir un débat sans s'arracher la tête. Personnellement je viens juste de prendre connaissance du phénomène (surement via le même canard) et je suis partagé sur la question par contre ma curiosité maladive me pousse à vouloir connaitre le tricks juste pour savoir quel est la part de talent du runneur, si c'est 80% de skip pour 20% de skill c'est de l'arnaque mais l'inverse c'est plus ou moins faire profiter de son talent à autrui donc ... 

Cela dit même dans le cadre d'un gros exploit bug je ne suis pas pour le ban, une méthode de type confiscation des biens ou même carrément suppression des persos me parait plus juste.

----------


## purEcontact

> Pas besoin de passer en mp je pense que chez les canards on peut avoir un débat sans s'arracher la tête.


Non.
Sur ce sujet là, j'ai une position ferme et je ne suis pas enclin à discuter.
Par conséquent, me concernant, il n'y a pas de débat à avoir.




> Cela dit même dans le cadre d'un gros exploit bug je ne suis pas pour le ban, une méthode de type confiscation des biens ou même carrément suppression des persos me parait plus juste.





> [*]Discuter *d'exploitation de bug*, sur le chat de guilde ou sur ce forum, est strictement interdit, de même que tout manquement aux conditions d'utilisation d'ArenaNet que vous avez acceptées pour jouer.

----------


## NayeDjel

Qui se souvient des run Droknar ou donjons sur GW1 ?
Tu payais avec l'argent du jeu pour qu'un type fasse qqch à ta place  :^_^:  (je me suis fais un paquet d'argent à l'époque)

Si c'est fait *sans bug exploits* (comme le dit Anet) je vois pas le soucis.

----------


## Hasunay

Sauf que dans le cadre présent apparemment Anet est d'accord avec la vente de passage, pour les exploits je ne faisais que théorisé je ne connais absolument pas la méthode pour soloter Arah. Après tu lance un pavé dans la mare et tu ne veux pas en parler, même si je respecte ton choix j'ai du mal à le comprendre. 

Y a plein de question à poser du genre tolérons-nous les passeurs ? Si la guilde ne veut pas alors quel position adopté : l'exclusion ou simplement la demande de détag avant de vendre un passage ? Bref je pense que c'est intéressant de parler du problème, ce n'est pas parce qu'on évoque pas un problème qu'il n'existe pas.




> Qui se souvient des run Droknar sur GW1 ?


Heureusement que certain le faisait gratos :D

----------


## Otsego Amigo

Etant la source du débat, je vais simplement éviter d'écrire quoi que ce soit dans le chan guilde qui ferait référence à ce business. Les personnes intéressés par le run n'auront qu'à me rajouter en friendlist.

----------


## Maximelene

> Etant la source du débat, je vais simplement éviter d'écrire quoi que ce soit dans le chan guilde qui ferait référence à ce business. Les personnes intéressés par le run n'auront qu'à me rajouter en friendlist.


Merci à toi.




> Y a plein de question à poser du genre tolérons-nous les passeurs ? Si la guilde ne veut pas alors quel position adopté : l'exclusion ou simplement la demande de détag avant de vendre un passage ? Bref je pense que c'est intéressant de parler du problème, ce n'est pas parce qu'on évoque pas un problème qu'il n'existe pas.


La position actuelle, qui est en place depuis les débats sur les exploits de donjons il y a quelques mois, c'est que chacun est libre de faire ce qu'il veut, mais que discuter d'exploits ou en faire la promotion sur le canal de guilde n'est pas accepté.

S'il s'agit de petits exploits, on vous demandera simplement d'arrêter, et on comptera sur votre maturité. S'il s'agit de gros exploits, comme il y en a eu plusieurs fois sur GW2, avec souvent des bans à la clé pour les plus gros exploiters, c'est plus direct : si vous en discutez, ou si vous les pratiquez, vous pourrez être exclus de la guilde.

Et oui, la définition d'un "exploit" est vague, mais il n'est pas non plus particulièrement difficile de savoir quand vous dépassez les limites de ce qui est prévu par le jeu. A vous ensuite de faire preuve de maturité par rapport à tout ça.

----------


## Hasunay

Hum tu as plus ou moins répondu à côté, ma question était orienté dans le sens d'un """""vrai"""""" passeur qui n'utilise absolument aucun exploit.

----------


## Maximelene

Dans ce cas, c'est 100% toléré, et même totalement applaudi.

----------


## Maderone

Ah bah c'est possible de se faire Arah totalement legit, mais c'est très difficile. Et comme dit Max, c'est applaudi. Pour ce qui est du chemin 2 en tout cas, si j'ai bien compris.

----------


## Hasunay

Voila là on a une position clair et personne n'est mort pendant la discussion   ::ninja:: 

EDIT : Franchement Maderone je n'ai aucune idée de ce qui est possible ou impossible à Arah c'est bien pour ça que je pose des questions et que je suis curieux, quand j'ai vu qu'un canard solotait le truc j'ai direct voulu savoir si c’était par son talent ou pas. Soloter un donjon (de façon legit) c'est un peu, pour moi, l’échelon ultime du mmo (même si c'est plus fun entre canard).

----------


## Koma

Salut,

Je ne joue pas à GW2 et j'ai reçu ce mail :



Apparemment je ne suis pas le seul : https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/foru...unt/Scam-Email

J'aimerais savoir comment mon mail a pu arriver sur le jeu et ce que je risque avec ce genre de scam.

----------


## Hasunay

Tu ne joue pas mais tu as un compte ou pas du tout ? Personnellement, dans le doute, je changerais tous mes mdps et je ferais un grand clean du pc.

----------


## Pourrave

Fait gaffe contre on peut lire ton mail dans ta capture d'écran.
Ce mail je le reçois 3 fois par semaine, ils utilisent peut être des comptes GW1 ou Plaync

----------


## Maximelene

Ou ils utilisent une base de donnée qui n'a aucun rapport avec GW2, mais qui est trop généraliste pour pouvoir bien cibler l'envoi de mails, donc ils prennent le MMO en vogue du moment, parce que c'est celui qui a le plus de chances de donner des résultats.

----------


## Koma

> Fait gaffe contre on peut lire ton mail dans ta capture d'écran.
> Ce mail je le reçois 3 fois par semaine, ils utilisent peut être des comptes GW1 ou Plaync


C'est pas grave, c'est un junk mail.

Je n'ai jamais joué à un Guild Wars de ma vie. A moins d'avoir créé un compte quand j'étais bourré (et j'arrive pas à utiliser un PC quand je suis raide), je vois pas comment j'aurais pu entrer dans leur base de données. A moins que l'éditeur ait des liens avec Blizzard, Trion ou Funcom.

----------


## Maximelene

Comme je l'ai dit, ça peut tout simplement venir de la BDD piratée d'un site plus généraliste.

----------


## Tynril

Oui, je pense comme Maxi.

Vu que c'est un mail de phishing, il ne vient pas d'ArenaNet/NCSoft. Et comme leur base de donnée de compte n'a pas été piratée (à ma connaissance), c'est probablement que ton mail était dans une autre base qui a été elle piratée (par exemple celle de SOE, mais ça peut être n'importe laquelle). La bonne nouvelle, c'est qu'ArenaNet/NCSoft n'ont probablement toujours pas ton mail, si tu ne le leur a effectivement jamais donné. La mauvaise, c'est que ton mail est probablement dans une base de comptes piratée quelque part ailleurs.

----------


## Maderone

Je viens me plaindre d'un canard. 

Je demande à Duvahldor (délation !) de me crafter une épée berserker. Il accepte, la craft et me l'envoie. J'essaye de savoir quelles ressources il a utilisé, mais il ne dit rien. Je vais donc chercher sur le wiki et lui envoie les ressources. Et cet enfoiré me renvoie mon mail ! Il ne veut pas que je lui rembourse. Y'a moyen de pression sur les gens trop gentil ou pas ? C'est soulant.

Y'a que ça dans cette guilde ! Des gens gentils ! J'en ai marre, je veux qu'on me fasse payer les donjons auxquels je participe quoi !

----------


## Bartinoob

C'est grâce à la spontanéité avec laquelle tu proposes un marchand dès que quelqu'un en a besoin, même s'il bugue un peu parfois, tu as appris aux gens à t'aimer.

C'est beau  ::cry::

----------


## Nessou

Moi je veux bien tes sous !

----------


## Wizi

> Je viens me plaindre d'un canard. 
> 
> Je demande à Duvahldor (délation !) de me crafter une épée berserker. Il accepte, la craft et me l'envoie. J'essaye de savoir quelles ressources il a utilisé, mais il ne dit rien. Je vais donc chercher sur le wiki et lui envoie les ressources. Et cet enfoiré me renvoie mon mail ! Il ne veut pas que je lui rembourse. Y'a moyen de pression sur les gens trop gentil ou pas ? C'est soulant.
> 
> Y'a que ça dans cette guilde ! Des gens gentils ! J'en ai marre, je veux qu'on me fasse payer les donjons auxquels je participe quoi !


Tu n'as qu'a prendre exemple sur lui et envoyer une dizaine de Planche de Boisesprit et Lingot d'acier de Deldrimor à chaque membre "actif" de la guilde, comme ça tu dépenseras toutes tes ressources et sous !  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

On peut en discuter entre animateurs et mettre en place une sanction, au pire. Il y a clairement un non respect de l'ambance générale de la guilde, et ça nécessite une action.

----------


## olih

> Je viens me plaindre d'un canard. 
> 
> Je demande à Duvahldor (délation !) de me crafter une épée berserker. Il accepte, la craft et me l'envoie. J'essaye de savoir quelles ressources il a utilisé, mais il ne dit rien. Je vais donc chercher sur le wiki et lui envoie les ressources. Et cet enfoiré me renvoie mon mail ! Il ne veut pas que je lui rembourse. Y'a moyen de pression sur les gens trop gentil ou pas ? C'est soulant.
> 
> Y'a que ça dans cette guilde ! Des gens gentils ! J'en ai marre, je veux qu'on me fasse payer les donjons auxquels je participe quoi !


 Remarque, tu peux toujours m'envoyer les ressources, pas de soucis je prends moi.

----------


## Maximelene

Toutes ces crevures qui veulent récupérer le pognon de quelqu'un d'autre...

----------


## olih

J'assume  :Cigare: .

----------


## Hasunay

C'est très bien, on équilibre le karma de la guilde comme ça !

----------


## Tygra

Neo c'est un mec pas sympa en vrai.

C'est ptet l'arc poney, ça lui donne des idées, des envies ...  ::trollface::

----------


## Maderone



----------


## Lee Tchii

Attends, c'est pas lui qui me traite systématiquement de trans ?
Et tu copines avec lui ?  ::o:  Sandale !

----------


## Maximelene

Tout ça parce qu'il ose poser les bonnes questions.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Ils n'ont déjà plus besoin d'un CDD traducteur en français  :Emo:

----------


## Maderone

Bon eh bien Lytchi, j'ai défendu ton honneur. Duvahldor t'as encore traité de trans et m'a rappelé que je ne défendais pas bien ma fiancée. J'ai donc décidé de le kicker. Sympa comme il est, il a quitté la guilde de lui même. 
Bien joué moi  ::P:

----------


## Hasunay

Trop peu d'information pour satisfaire ma curiosité pour les dramas, dommage :D

----------


## Tygra

> Bon eh bien Lytchi, j'ai défendu ton honneur. Duvahldor t'as encore traité de trans et m'a rappelé que je ne défendais pas bien ma fiancée. J'ai donc décidé de le kicker. Sympa comme il est, il a quitté la guilde de lui même. 
> Bien joué moi


Leave Neo alone !  :Emo: 
Quoique ...

----------


## Zepolak

Le topic est désormais ouvert : 
Décision sur Éternité

Bon, par contre, le départ de Neo, on est d'accord que c'est n'est pas sérieux. Hein hein ?  :tired:

----------


## Maderone

Ce n'est pas sérieux  ::):

----------


## Ptit gras

Sisi il fait une dépression là d'ailleurs  ::ninja::

----------


## Lee Tchii

Et nous on fait la fête  ::ninja:: 

Histoire de faire moin flood trollesque ...
La Bande Originale de Guild Wars est vraiment vraiment magnifique !
Oui les personnes qui étaient aux missions de guilde hier comprendront et la personne que je remercie à travers ce message crypté se reconnaitra !

----------


## SetaSensei

Ben c'est toujours aussi bien, Guild Wars 2.  :Emo:

----------


## Zepolak

> Ben c'est toujours aussi bien, Guild Wars 2.


Yes  ::):

----------


## Skiant

> Yes


Par contre c'est moi ou y'a pas trop moyen d'entrer en W3?
J'aurais bien voulu voir ce qui avait changé là dedans mais jamais moyen d'avoir un spot.

----------


## Bartinoob

Actuellement, y a la ligue donc beaucoup plus de monde que d'habitude en RVR. Elle se finit dans deux semaines, et une nouvelle map de RVR avec des débordements possibles va voir le jour prochainement, faudra revenir jeter un coup d’œil à ce moment.

----------


## Zepolak

Voilà, c'est ça.
Cette semaine est importante pour la ligue, mais la semaine prochaine, ce sera encore plus fou, avec des gens qui prendront des congés, histoire d'être bien certains de la mettre profond à Repos du Marin. 
La première semaine, qui avait le même matchup, on pouvait facilement rentrer sans file... Entre 4h et 8-9h du matin.  ::trollface:: 
Je pense et j'espère que ce sera pareil. Ce n'est pas cool pour les joueurs occasionnels, certes, mais c'est l'occasion de parachever un exploit, un gros souvenir pour chacun qui y aura participé.

----------


## Skiant

> Actuellement, y a la ligue donc beaucoup plus de monde que d'habitude en RVR. Elle se finit dans deux semaines, et une nouvelle map de RVR avec des débordements possibles va voir le jour prochainement, faudra revenir jeter un coup d’œil à ce moment.


Donc si je comprends bien ce que tu dis, on aura bientôt la possibilité de jouer en W3 même si on est un gros casu ?
Je pense pas reprendre GW2 de façon soutenue mais un peu de temps en temps c'est rigolo, et le W3 c'était mon mode favori…

----------


## Bartinoob

Bah, ils rajoutent une map qui bénéficiera d'un débordement. Donc même avec des files de monstre, en théorie, t'auras au moins une map 3W avec accès instantané. Après, on a juste eu quelques preview rapides donc on en sait pas plus pour le moment.

Le nom du bouzin, c'est "Edges of the Mist" si je dis pas de bêtise.

(Le PJ de CBE va lui aussi devenir une map à part avec sa propre file, et ils refont l'arène pour la rendre plus grande et opti gvg, ptet que ça pourra t'intéresser aussi).

----------


## Skiant

GvG, pas trop, j'ai tendance à casualiser y compris dans les modes de jeu. Le W3 est cool pour ça parce que tu peux théoriquement arriver sur la map quand tu veux, participer tant bien que mal à un effort collectif, et puis te déco quand tu veux. Les modes de jeu plus organisés sont souvent chiants pour moi parce que contraintes de temps, ladder, etc. et que j'ai pas envie d'avoir ce genre de contraintes quand je veux juste me détendre un coup.

Mais bonne nouvelle pour la map avec débordement, ça fait plaisir. Zéro info sur ce que veut dire ce "prochainement" je suppose ?

----------


## Maderone

Quand ça sera prêt j'imagine... Ce qui veut dire que quand ça sera bourré de bug et totalement imbalance, ça sortira. Faut déjà qu'ils voient où ça marche et où c'est équilibré pour qu'ils puissent casser tout ce qu'ils peuvent.

----------


## purEcontact

> Quand ça sera prêt j'imagine... Ce qui veut dire que quand ça sera bourré de bug et totalement imbalance, ça sortira. Faut déjà qu'ils voient où ça marche et où c'est équilibré pour qu'ils puissent casser tout ce qu'ils peuvent.


Meuh non, ne dis pas n'importe quoi maderone, il y a eu des guildes / communautés triées sur le volet pour faire remonter les bugs !

 ::trollface::

----------


## Deblazkez

Je remet ici mon premier retour sur gw2 posté dans le topic "à quoi tu joues". Pas vue qu'il y avait une sous-section gw2  :tired: 




> *Guild Wars 2*
> 
> Premier week-end dessus et pour l'instant je ne suis vraiment pas déçu. J'avais hésité à le prendre car je suis plutôt un joueur pve et surtout j'aime prendre mon temps lors du leveling et pour cela faut que les quêtes, le gameplay et l'univers m'accroche, et c'est le cas.
> 
> Déjà au niveau des quêtes on a enfin la disparition de l'éternel formule: hub, pack de 10 quêtes, les faire et revenir pour les valider. Ici il suffit juste de passer dans une zone pour que la quête s'affiche et zou. Cela permet de se faire plaisir à explorer car on se tape pas 15 aller retour dans la même zone. Les quêtes en elle même sont pour la plupart basiques, mais on à des petits trucs sympa comme celles en déguisement. 
> Ensuite le gros ajouts est pour moi les évènements aléatoires. Cela permet de rendre le monde beaucoup plus vivant, d'avoir des surprises lors de l'exploration, et surtout on a le sentiment d'avoir une incidence sur le monde qui nous entoure, car pour certains le résultat est bien sympathique.
> 
> Concernant le gameplay je le trouve assez dynamique car très accès sur l'esquive. La personnalisation est assez poussée malgré ce que l'on pourrait croire au premier abord. Sur les 10 skills présent sur notre barre, 5 sont dépendants de l'arme utilisée et on ne les choisi pas. Mais les 5 autres sont à notre guise, et ensuite le gros de la personnalisation viens avec les traits qui permettent de vraiment se spécialiser.
> 
> ...

----------


## Maderone

Et bien donne ton nom de compte que l'on t'invite dans la guilde !

----------


## Deblazkez

C'est Deblazkez.7618 
Elles sont inter-serveur les guildes dans gw2   ::huh:: 

Désolé j'ai arrêté les mmo avec wow bc, à part un peu de the secret world, je ne suis pas trop au fait des avancées dans cet univers. ::wacko::

----------


## Maderone

Oui et tu peux venir en compagnonnage sur Vizunah (si jamais tu n'es pas dessus) pour jouer avec les canards. Et les donjons, pas besoin d'être sur le même serveur.

----------


## Hasunay

Question : y a-t-il des rumeurs de promo au lion noir pour le black friday ? J'ai des gemmes qui pourrissent depuis un petit moment et j'aimerais bien les utiliser.

----------


## Maximelene

Rien en vue, et comme ils peuvent changer les prix sans toucher aux données du jeu, on ne verra rien avant que ça arrive.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Donne-les moi tes gemmes, je saurai les utiliser  ::lol::

----------


## Hasunay

Oh mais je sais les utiliser seulement j'aime faire de bonne affaire, prendre un slot perso à 800 alors que 2 jours après il est à 600 ça me ferait mal ...  :^_^:

----------


## Lee Tchii

Laisse-moi accumuler des points dans mon alignement de Loyale-Vénale en paix  :tired:

----------


## Aerth

Dites, j'aimerai bien reprendre GW2 après 9-10 mois d'absence maintenant que j'ai un PC correct pour faire du WvW.
J'avais up à l'époque une mesmer jusqu'au 80, mais j'étais pas allé jusqu’à la stuff en exo.

Du coup actuellement quel est la meilleur option pour mettre à jour son matos ? Je peux aller en WvW avec mon stuff vert et augmenter mon équipement avec les récompenses au fur et a mesure ? Ou il vaut mieux passer par la case PvE/Craft ?

Et sinon , vu que j'ai pas été co pendant mal de temps j'ai du être viré de la guilde CPC, du coup c'est possible d'être réintégré ? Histoire de faire du WvW en bonne compagnie.  ::P:

----------


## Lanilor

Si tu as du Karma en stock, le mieux pour l'exo c'est sans doute d'aller le dépenser sur les temples à Orr. 

Pour être ré-intégré à la guilde, tu peux mp Tynril

----------


## Tygra

Pense aussi aux badges de WvW que tu vas obtenir avec tes points de succès, ça te permettra de compléter ton set.
D'ailleurs j'en profite pour te conseiller un stuff Puissance, Vita, Robu si tu veux faire du WvW  :;):

----------


## purEcontact

On a un patch ce soir, non ?

----------


## Hasunay

C'est pas le truc des Fractales ce soir ?

----------


## garmid

Normalement si : 

Plongez dans les Fractales des Brumes

----------


## Maximelene

Patch ce soir, oui.

Et je peux déjà dire que le suivant, le 10 décembre, sera pour Hivernel. Je prend pas grand risques.  ::ninja::

----------


## Vroum

Ce spoil.  ::w00t::

----------


## revanwolf

Ôtez moi un doute l'année dernière Hivernel était bien arrivé début decembre(ou fin novembre m'en souvient plus très bien)?

----------


## Maximelene

L'année dernière, Hivernel est arrivé le 14 décembre, et a duré 3 semaines.  :;): 

Donc vu leurs changements de planning, là ça arrivera le 10 décembre, pour finir le 7 janvier.

Après, leur planning devrait amener un patch le 24 décembre, mais vu la date, il n'est pas inimaginable qu'il soit repoussé d'une semaine.

----------


## Maderone

Ou avancé ? 
(on a le droit de rêver...)

----------


## meiKo



----------


## Kiyo

Cette ambiance, ce puzzle, cette musique... je veux  ::lol::

----------


## Skiant

Bon et ben moi j'ai réussi à entrer en W3 pour leecher dans les bus comme un gros connard, c'était bien et j'ai constaté avec plaisir que le build marques/puits que j'avais à l'époque était toujours aussi sympa à jouer (sauf qu'après je dois courir partout pour récupérer mes petits sacs avant qu'ils ne dépop).

Niveau stuff ils ont ajouté des trucs indispensables depuis mon arrêt y'a des mois de ça ?

----------


## Hasunay

Les armes élevées tu étais déjà parti ? Sinon c'est le plus gros ajout je pense.

----------


## Bartinoob

@Skiant : dans les options, assigne une touche à "ramassage de zone". Perso, elle est sur ctrl, l'auto attaque sur alt.

Gardien en bus, ça me rappelle un peu le pyro z+m1 de tf2 : maintenir z puis ctrl+alt+ctrl+alt+ctrl+alt+ctrl+alt+ctrl+alt+ctrl+  alt+ctrl+alt ...

Enjoy  ::ninja::

----------


## Zepolak

> @Skiant : dans les options, assigne une touche à "ramassage de zone". Perso, elle est sur ctrl, l'auto attaque sur alt.


Probablement une des plus intéressantes choses mise à jour depuis que tu es revenu !  :^_^: 

Perso, j'ai carrément mis ramassage de zone sur la touche d'interaction par défaut.

----------


## Skiant

> Les armes élevées tu étais déjà parti ? Sinon c'est le plus gros ajout je pense.


Ça me dit rien. J'ai un bâton et une dague des catacombes + une dague du pacte (? - celle en bonus de fin de l'histoire), donc je suppose que je suis un peu en retard à ce niveau.




> @Skiant : dans les options, assigne une touche à "ramassage de zone". Perso, elle est sur ctrl, l'auto attaque sur alt.
> 
> Gardien en bus, ça me rappelle un peu le pyro z+m1 de tf2 : maintenir z puis ctrl+alt+ctrl+alt+ctrl+alt+ctrl+alt+ctrl+alt+ctrl+  alt+ctrl+alt ...
> 
> Enjoy





> Probablement une des plus intéressantes choses mise à jour depuis que tu es revenu ! 
> 
> Perso, j'ai carrément mis ramassage de zone sur la touche d'interaction par défaut.


WOHPUTAIN.  ::o:

----------


## Bartinoob

Je déconseille de la mettre sur le truc par défaut comme zepo, t'as tôt fait de ramasser une bannière ou d'interagir avec une fleur au lieu de récupérer ton précieux. Avec une touche autre, tu peux spammer sereinement et remplir tes sacs en 30 sec  ::P:

----------


## Zepolak

Dans la pratique, les bannières ou les ressources, c'est pas gênant. C'est plus embêtant quand le groupe fait plein de mort, et que tu commences à tenter d'achever des mecs au lieu de mener tes coéquipiers sur le reste de la cellule ennemie  ::):

----------


## silence

Vous ne pourriez pas vous taire un peu, je commence tout juste à me dire que ca ne sert à rien de revenir une fois par semaine pour se taper la file et à finalement faire mon deuil du Rvr et du jeu. Ce n'est pas le moment de me donner envie.  :Emo:

----------


## Maderone

Promo incomming apparemment : 

Saturday

    Copper-Fed Salvage-o-Matic 25% Off
    Minis 3-Pack Set 1 35% Off
    Select Finishers 50% Off

Sunday

    35% Off of Phoenix Armor
    35% Off of Magitech Armor
    35% Off of Braham’s Armor

Monday

    Black Lion Salvage Kits 30% Off
    Bank Tab Expansions 20% Off
    Bag Slot Expansions 20% Off

----------


## Hasunay

Mouais ... Je voulais des slots persos, je suis déçu  ::(:

----------


## Maximelene

Vu en librairie ce matin :



On y découvre que Panda est un peu con.

----------


## purEcontact

En effet.

----------


## Tynril

> On y découvre que Panda est un peu con.


Est-ce vraiment une découverte ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

Ben maintenant, même le grand public sait.

----------


## Styxounet

Petit message "c'est la crise, les sous manquent".
J'ai bien envie de me lancer dans GW2 a l'occasion de la promo en cours, mais j'ai peur de gâcher mes brouzoufs. Il n'y aurait pas un moyen de test le jeu quelques jours gratuitement à l'instar des autres MMO? Je n'ai rien vu qui corresponde sur le site officiel ou les précédentes pages de ce thread.

----------


## Maderone

Il y a parfois des week end de découverte gratuits, mais ça reste rare.

----------


## revanwolf

> Petit message "c'est la crise, les sous manquent".
> J'ai bien envie de me lancer dans GW2 a l'occasion de la promo en cours, mais j'ai peur de gâcher mes brouzoufs. Il n'y aurait pas un moyen de test le jeu quelques jours gratuitement à l'instar des autres MMO? Je n'ai rien vu qui corresponde sur le site officiel ou les précédentes pages de ce thread.


Il y a eu des week-end gratuit auparavant,la dernière étant en octobre si je ne m'abuse mais rien n'a été annoncé pour une nouvelle période pour l'heure.

edit:grillled

----------


## Styxounet

ha dommage, j'aurais du suivre ca de plus pres, plus tot  ::(: 

Merci pour vos réponses

----------


## Hasunay

Petite question : Y a-t-il des canard rodeurs Charr ? Si oui, ça donne quoi en terme d'animation et de look général ?

----------


## Ptit gras

> rodeurs


 :haha:

----------


## Hasunay

Plaît-il ?

----------


## mikelion

> Petite question : Y a-t-il des canard rodeurs Charr ? Si oui, ça donne quoi en terme d'animation et de look général ?



C'est une bonne combinaison car on ne sait pas qui est le perso ou le pet.

----------


## Maderone

:D Hahaha

----------


## Hasunay

Nan mais sérieux personne n'a fais de Charr Rodeur ? Vous préférez les salades c'est ça ?

----------


## Bartinoob

Non, tu as mal compris. Personne ne fait de rodeur  ::ninja::

----------


## Hasunay

Mais si j'en vois plein sur la page Guilde mais je suppose que c'est inavouable de jouer rodeur .  :^_^:

----------


## Deblazkez

> Nan mais sérieux personne n'a fais de Charr Rodeur ? Vous préférez les salades c'est ça ?


J'ai pas vue les animations avec l'arc, mais celle de la hache ne m'a pas plu, il fait un espèce de mouvement de bas en haut qui me chagrine. 

Et les écoutes pas, rodeur double hache switch hache/dague est très plaisant à jouer, dynamique et au niveau dps il n'a rien a envier au fufu, et en plus c'est ton pet qui prend les dégâts, donc survie il n'y a pas photos...sont jaloux c'tout   ::P:

----------


## Nessou

http://breonnick.tumblr.com/

Meilleur tumblr GW2.

----------


## Kiyo

> Nan mais sérieux personne n'a fais de Charr Rodeur ? Vous préférez les salades c'est ça ?


J'ai une charr rodeuse mais je ne sais que te dire sur les animations. Je joue arc long et hache, il n'y a rien qui m'a choquée ou que j'ai trouvé moche. Pareil côté look, ce type d'armure leur convient bien à mon avis mais en même temps je suis loin de connaitre tous les skins possibles.

----------


## Nessou

Preview patch de la semaine prochaine mercredi et pas mardi à cause de Thanksgiving. Lulz.

----------


## Hasunay

Ok merci les mecs, quand j'aurais le temps je prendrais un slot perso et je vais faire un ptit rodeur charr !

----------


## Maderone

Bah oui... Le plus simple c'est encore d'essayer toi même et de voir

----------


## Maximelene

> Preview patch de la semaine prochaine mercredi et pas mardi à cause de Thanksgiving. Lulz.


Ouais, cette semaine y'avait un long week end, et du coup ils ont pas eu le temps d'écrire leur preview.

Dans le monde du travail, en général, on anticipe, mais bon...  ::ninja::

----------


## revanwolf

Voila une petite analyse sur le drop de précurseurs à la forge mystique(en anglais).
En résumé le taux actuel avec des exotiques serait selon lui de ~1%,et selon une des interview récentes de John Smith qui est l'économiste en charge du jeu.le craft de precusseurs ne devrait pas faire baisser leurs prix.

----------


## Maderone

http://howellq.wordpress.com/2013/12...ll-chat-codes/

Le venin de skelk sera donc à 1300 de heal par attaque. 5200 au total, ce n'est pas énorme, surtout qu'une esquive et tout part dans le vent  ::sad:: . Donc sans spé venin, ça sert à rien d'y penser. Je suis déçu.

----------


## Hasunay

Wouh pitain je trouve que le nouveau skill du gardien est complètement abusé à cause de sa nature "méditation" qui lui offre via les traits -20% de cooldown et un bonus de heal d'envrion 2000/2500 en berserk .

----------


## Tygra

J'ai hate de tester celui de necro, ça à l'air fun.

----------


## Maderone

http://dulfy.net/2013/12/05/gw2-new-...or-next-patch/
En détail

----------


## Hasunay

Le A.E.D rend l'ingé tank techniquement increvable.

----------


## Ptit gras

Au final le venin des voleurs est potentiellement le plus fumé en quantité de vie totale fournie.

----------


## Maderone

Et c'est tant mieux puisqu'il est aussi le plus risqué à lancer.

----------


## Ptit gras

c a d ?

----------


## Maderone

Bah imagine tu es à la dague. Une esquive et ça part dans le vent. Donc au final tu te retrouver avec un heal à 4300 de base, à 45 sec CD sans aucun avantages comparé à tes autres heal. Pis même le share est risqué, difficile à mettre en place.
Alors oui, si tout réussi, c'est beaucoup de heal. Mais ça n'arrive jamais. 
En tout cas, ça rage sec sur le topic des voleurs. Parce que clairement, sans une spé venin, il ne sert à rien. Et la spé venin est très moyenne d'après quasiment tout le monde.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Encore une victoire de canard !

----------


## Ptit gras

> Bah imagine tu es à la dague. Une esquive et ça part dans le vent. Donc au final tu te retrouver avec un heal à 4300 de base, à 45 sec CD sans aucun avantages comparé à tes autres heal. Pis même le share est risqué, difficile à mettre en place.
> Alors oui, si tout réussi, c'est beaucoup de heal. Mais ça n'arrive jamais. 
> En tout cas, ça rage sec sur le topic des voleurs. Parce que clairement, sans une spé venin, il ne sert à rien. Et la spé venin est très moyenne d'après quasiment tout le monde.


Je m'excuse de tout envisager d'un point de vue McM. En McM c'est possible à jouer, et ça sera même probablement joué vu la puissance du machin dans des compos GvG (ou du moins organisées), alors que le signet restera le must pour le mec lambda qui stick le bus. Pour du PvE ou du sPvP effectivement ça paraît moins fumé.

----------


## tibere

> http://i.imgur.com/uqPmAjk.jpg
> 
> Encore une victoire de canard !


super avec insert coinz dessus ecrit itout itout...trop la classe  ::wub:: 
comment /ou on peux savoir notre taux d'achieve, sur vizu ?

----------


## Ptit gras

Un tableau qui comptabilisait les points moyens réalisés pour chaque serveur par matchup en senti/dolyaks/achiev nous classait 3eme européens loin devant Piken et SFR. Mais je le trouve plus.

----------


## Zepolak

Si vous lisez ce message, que vous vous intéressez même sporadiquement au RvR, que vous n'avez pas entendu parlé de "MP à envoyer à Zepolak", prière de chopper quelqu'un en jeu pour avoir l'explication (ou m'envoyer un MP de questionnement) et éventuellement de m'envoyer un MP avant lundi (demain) 12:00 (midi).

----------


## Maderone

http://www.reddit.com/r/Guildwars2/c...s_and_loading/

Petite manip pour avoir le taux de chargement d'une map.

----------


## Korbeil

Je viens de découvrir scandaleusement ces affreuses images sur moi (sur la page d'avant), c'est scandaleux !
(j'ai ris)

----------


## Zepolak

> Si vous lisez ce message, que vous vous intéressez même sporadiquement au RvR, que vous n'avez pas entendu parlé de "MP à envoyer à Zepolak", prière de chopper quelqu'un en jeu pour avoir l'explication (ou m'envoyer un MP de questionnement) et éventuellement de m'envoyer un MP avant lundi (demain) 12:00 (midi).


Si vous êtes concernés, pensez à jeter un coup d'oeil dans la boîte à spam de votre messagerie, vu que j'ai envoyé un email. 
Ne vous inquiétez pas, vous avez le temps de répondre (ce qui devait être fait a déjà été fait  ::ninja:: ), même si c'est pas très long de m'écrire oui ou non  :;): 

Edit : puis pensez un peu à moi, merde, une adresse valide & confirmée, ça vaut quand même vachement plus cher sur le marché !  ::trollface::

----------


## BubblesWave

Weäve is coming.

----------


## meiKo

> Un tableau qui comptabilisait les points moyens réalisés pour chaque serveur par matchup en senti/dolyaks/achiev nous classait 3eme européens loin devant Piken et SFR. Mais je le trouve plus.


Je l'ai retrouvé par hasard : https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/foru...st#post3322877

*Extraits :*
1. kodash – 98108
2. surmia – 94360
3. vizuna – 92871
[...]
11. seafarer – 76775
[...]
13. piken – 74796
[...]

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Je l'ai retrouvé par hasard : https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/foru...st#post3322877
> 
> *Extraits :*
> 1. kodash – 98108
> 2. surmia – 94360
> 3. vizuna – 92871
> [...]
> 11. seafarer – 76775
> [...]
> ...


Je comprend pas vraiment d'ou viennent les chiffres de ce tableau. Parce qu'on a quand même fait plus de 100k de stomp/senti sur certains mu.

----------


## Bartinoob

J'imagine que c'est une moyenne.

----------


## Nessou

> Fixed a bug that caused Charged Quartz Crystals to drop instead of Quartz Crystals.


 :^_^:  :^_^:  :^_^:  :^_^:  :^_^:  :^_^:  :^_^:  :^_^:  :^_^:  :^_^:  :^_^:  :^_^:  :^_^:

----------


## Ptit gras

:haha:

----------


## Bartinoob

> 


Au moins, ça fera remonter un peu le prix des normaux, si tout le monde n'a pas fait de stocks. Juste pour rigoler, t'en as combien de stacks ? J'me suis arrêté à 100 cristaux moi, j'aurais peut-être dû bourriner un peu plus  :Emo: 

Edit : 


> The consumable Tome of Knowledge can no longer be used while in dungeons and WvW. Players can still use the Tome of Knowledge outside of these areas.


Bah oui, parce que vu que prendre un niveau te relève/te met full vie, c'était utilisé comme heal de secours  ::lol::

----------


## Maderone

Nan mais sérieux... Ils sont cons jusqu'au bout quoi.

----------


## Maximelene

Ça faisait un stun ou knockback aussi, de mémoire. Double effet kiss cool.

----------


## Bartinoob

Me semble que le bump ne fonctionne pas si t'es à terre, ça ne te remet "que" debout+full life.

----------


## Hasunay

> Au moins, ça fera remonter un peu le prix des normaux, si tout le monde n'a pas fait de stocks. Juste pour rigoler, t'en as combien de stacks ? J'me suis arrêté à 100 cristaux moi, j'aurais peut-être dû bourriner un peu plus



Une connerie comme ça c'est assez grave de la part d'Anet, une partie des joueurs ont pu se gaver comme des porcs pendant que les autres ont juste leurs yeux pour pleurer en voyant que c'était un bug.

----------


## olih

Non mais les cristaux chargés...
ENFIN j'ai envie de dire. C'était quand même du gros nawak.




> Fixed a bug that prevented the Shadow of Grenth back-slot item from being account bound as intended.


 ::trollface::

----------


## Bartinoob

> Une connerie comme ça c'est assez grave de la part d'Anet, une partie des joueurs ont pu se gaver comme des porcs pendant que les autres ont juste leurs yeux pour pleurer en voyant que c'était un bug.


C'est toujours comme ça avec Anet. En gros, j'ai l'impression que dès qu'il y a un possible exploit il faut en profiter à mort étant donné qu'ils corrigent après, et se foutent de ce qui a bien pu arriver avant le fix.

----------


## meiKo

Concernant les cristaux de quartz comment pouvait-on savoir que c'était un bug? Vu les plaintes qu'ils ont de la part de certains joueurs comme quoi le stuff céleste c'est trop dur à avoir.

----------


## Hasunay

> Concernant les cristaux de quartz comment pouvait-on savoir que c'était un bug? Vu les plaintes qu'ils ont de la part de certains joueurs comme quoi le stuff céleste c'est trop dur à avoir.


C'est exactement ça, je pense que tous le monde (ou presque) à trouvé ça normal ! Du coup moi j'ai pris mon temps alors que j'aurais du farmé à mort.




> C'est toujours comme ça avec Anet. En gros, j'ai l'impression que dès qu'il y a un possible exploit il faut en profiter à mort étant donné qu'ils corrigent après, et se foutent de ce qui a bien pu arriver avant le fix.


C'est le problème effectivement, alors que la bonne méthode à adopté aurait-été de prévenir que c'était un bug mais le laisser volontairement une journée (soyons fou c'est bientôt noël) pour que tout le monde puissent ce gaver joyeusement ...

----------


## purEcontact

Il faut combien de cristaux chargés par set d'armure complet ?

----------


## Bartinoob

> Concernant les cristaux de quartz comment pouvait-on savoir que c'était un bug? Vu les plaintes qu'ils ont de la part de certains joueurs comme quoi le stuff céleste c'est trop dur à avoir.





> C'est exactement ça, je pense que tous le monde (ou presque) à trouvé ça normal ! Du coup moi j'ai pris mon temps alors que j'aurais du farmé à mort.
> 
> C'est le problème effectivement, alors que la bonne méthode à adopté aurait-été de prévenir que c'était un bug mais le laisser volontairement une journée (soyons fou c'est bientôt noël) pour que tout le monde puissent ce gaver joyeusement ...


Bah perso je trouvais ça normal, voire très très cool car même si mes 25 stacks de cristaux simples ont perdu quasi toute leur valeur, je pouvais me faire des armures/armes sans forcer, j'en ai profité immédiatement.

Pour le coup, je regrette de ne pas avoir fait deux stacks de chargés, mais j'ai au moins de quoi me craft 2 sets complets maintenant. Vive le spvp  ::ninja:: 

Edit@Pure : 




> Il faut combien de cristaux chargés par set d'armure complet ?


5 cristaux par pièce, 30 en tout si je ne dis pas de bêtise.

----------


## Hasunay

Et y en faut 750 non chargé et surtout un long mois de chargement, c'est vraiment innacceptable la façon dont ils ont géré le problème. En plus maintenant ça sert à rien de farmer puisque avec 800 boite ça donne une centaine de cristaux donc faut un camion de boite pour en avoir suffisamment ....

----------


## Bartinoob

Bah après, les cristaux ne sont pas vraiment utiles si t'étais pas là lors de la màj des cristaux : si t'as des chargés mais pas les recettes, tu peux te craft que de l'élevé donc autant dire que t'es pas rendu. Et j'ai l'impression qu'il n'y a même plus de recettes exo sur l'hv ...

----------


## Kosoner

Bonjour,

Je ne sais pas si vous avez remarqué mais dans les "petit, moyen, grand présents" il a un taux de drop pas trop dégueux de cristaux chargés ainsi que différentes recettes célestes. Donc c'est plutôt cool ça permet d'accélérer un peu le processus de récolte de ces cristaux chargés pour les malheureux n'ayant pas profité de ce fameux bug.

----------


## olih

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je ne sais pas si vous avez remarqué mais dans les "petit, moyen, grand présents" il a un taux de drop pas trop dégueux de cristaux chargés ainsi que différentes recettes célestes. Donc c'est plutôt cool ça permet d'accélérer un peu le processus de récolte de ces cristaux chargés pour les malheureux n'ayant pas profité de ce fameux bug.


Tu devrais vraiment relire les messages précédents  :tired: .

----------


## Bartinoob

Des recettes célestes dans les cadeaux ? J'en ai ouvert environ 1000, j'en ai pas eu une seule, même pas les inscriptions/insignes qui tombaient à la pelle à l'époque  :tired:

----------


## olih

> Des recettes célestes dans les cadeaux ? J'en ai ouvert environ 1000, j'en ai pas eu une seule, même pas les inscriptions/insignes qui tombaient à la pelle à l'époque


 Il y a 2 recettes élevées (dos), et les recettes d'insignes/inscriptions bienfaiteurs.
D'ailleurs, maintenant que le craft des dos est lié à l'âme, le prix des recettes (enfin celle de grenth) a explosé. Bon, la recette de dwayna est toujours introuvable à l'hv.

----------


## Bartinoob

Oui, j'ai eu ces recettes (mis à part dwayna  :Emo: ), c'est juste le "recette céleste" qui me fait tiquer. Je suppose que le monsieur a abusé du jus d'omnom.

----------


## Kosoner

> Tu devrais vraiment relire les messages précédents .


Autant pour moi j'ai certainement lu de travers et j'ai dû mal comprendre  :tired: 
J'pensai que le bug était qu'on pouvais transformer à la chaine nos 25 charge de quartz pour en faire des cristaux chargé. Mais je n'avais rien lu sur le nerf du taux de drop trop élevé des quartz chargés présent dans les "présents géants"

----------


## Bartinoob

Le taux est pas trop élevé, c'est juste que ça lootait des chargés au lieu des normaux.

----------


## garmid

Ouaip, j'ai trouvé çà sympa, j'en avais pas encore de celui-là. Du coup, je me suis dit "T'as de la veine ce soir on re-commencera demain" ... Ben non ...  ::):

----------


## tibere

ai la chance de m’être ruée sur les cado..quand par zazare suis tombé sur un chargé, ... du coup j'ai un bon slot de 128 chargé ;o)

----------


## Nessou

> Au moins, ça fera remonter un peu le prix des normaux, si tout le monde n'a pas fait de stocks. Juste pour rigoler, t'en as combien de stacks ? J'me suis arrêté à 100 cristaux moi, j'aurais peut-être dû bourriner un peu plus 
> 
> Edit : 
> 
> Bah oui, parce que vu que prendre un niveau te relève/te met full vie, c'était utilisé comme heal de secours


240, de quoi faire 8 armures.  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

En exclusivité française, la preview des patchs à venir en 2014. 12 mois de contenu incroyable et inattendu !




> *January*
> Update 1: The Icebrood and Quaggan have formed the Frozen Alliance, and are establishing hidden bases all over Snowden Drifts. A new area “Icefiend's TooOOOoower” has been added. Ice Sickle Harvesting Tools and Quaggan Hide Armor skins have been added to the gem store.
> Update 2: Scarlet is revealed as being the mastermind behind the new alliance. A new dungeon where you fight off hordes of berserk / augmented Quaggan has been added. Completion of the meta achievement will award you with a Quaggan Helmet skin.
> 
> *February*
> Update 1: Love is in the air! Help Mad King Thorn choose this week's lucky bride by voting using new Love Tokens. A new fan art contest will be hosted for your favorite in-game couple, which will probably end in catastrophe. In a shocking turn of events, it's also revealed that Caithe is NOT a lesbian.
> Update 2: WvW Update! New Door Destroyer skill tree has been added, and Build Master and Repair Master trees have been expanded so you can spend up to 20 supply at a time. To make WvW more alt friendly, a new item which lets you transfer WXP between characters has been added to the gem store
> 
> *March*
> ...


Et un commentaire marrant :




> The molten alliance and aetherblades have teamed up to form the Molten Blades. Also the Toxic Alliance has teamed up with clockworks to make the Toxic Clockworks. Subsequently those alliances have teamed up to form The Moltoxiclockwork Blades. Still unknown whether Scarlet is behind the forming of the Moltoxiclockwork Blades.
> EDIT: Scarlet is totally responsible.


Source

----------


## Maderone

Moi je dis, on garde bien cette "preview" sous le coude. On la ressort dans un an et on voit si on rigole toujours devant la nullité de ce qui va nous être proposé... 
x)

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Je viens d'essayer d'acheter 800 gemmes (10€) mais j'ai eu un formulaire que je ne devais pas remplir lors de mes derniers (et premiers) achats. On me dit que c'est normal, que ça a changé depuis 1 semaines.

Par contre maintenant, j'ai une taxe de 1,3€ que je n'avais pas avant à payer en plus. C'est arrivé à d'autres canards ?

----------


## purEcontact

Si tu as déjà payé, contact l'assistance.
Si tu n'as rien payé, attends demain et si ça te demande de payer la taxe, contact l'assistance.

Les prix donnés contiennent déjà une TVA à 20%, donc si on te demande une taxe supplémentaire, c'est qu'il y a forcément un soucis quelque part.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Merci pour ta réponse (et celle de Tynril), je vois ça demain.

----------


## Maderone

> Have you being surprised by any positive/negative player reactions
> 
>     Isaiah Cartwright:: Everytime before a release we do a huge list of possible player reactions to different things, Usuaully one or two end up going one way or the other and a whole bunch of them are things we thought could go wrong. There are always something we miss from that list, always something that we didn’t think was going to be that big of a deal.


 :tired:

----------


## Maximelene

> Je viens d'essayer d'acheter 800 gemmes (10€) mais j'ai eu un formulaire que je ne devais pas remplir lors de mes derniers (et premiers) achats. On me dit que c'est normal, que ça a changé depuis 1 semaines.
> 
> Par contre maintenant, j'ai une taxe de 1,3€ que je n'avais pas avant à payer en plus. C'est arrivé à d'autres canards ?


L'interface est très trompeuse, mais la 1.3€ est inclus dans les 10€ selon pas mal de réponses sur Reddit.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Effectivement, c'est bien cela. Merci.  :;):

----------


## Sephil

Coincoin du soir,

je viens de recevoir un mail pour "le truc dont on sait pas si on peut en parler en public".
Et environ 1 heure avant j'ai reçu un mail qui me demandait de valider un changement d'adresse mail pour mon compte GW2 (que je n'ai évidemment jamais demandé).
Intrigué, j'ai ouvert un ticket sur le support avec la copie du mail et un GM vient de me répondre que c'est une tentative de phishing.
Sauf que l'adresse dans ledit mail de phishing est la même que pour "le truc dont on sait pas si on peut en parler en public".

Je vais essayer d'éclaircir ça sur le ticket, mais en attendant, mieux vaut prévenir que guérir.

Bonne nuit les canards.  :;):

----------


## Maderone

N'ai pas peur !

----------


## Sephil

Oh j'ai pas peur pour mon compte.

Je constate juste encore une fois ce qui semble être un beau fail. ^^

Et accessoirement je préviens les gens qui auraient reçu les mêmes mails, dans le même ordre. :D

----------


## purEcontact

Inspectes ton lien de phishing, à tout les coups tu vas avoir un lien de merde caché (j'ai eu la même avec Blizzard y'a 2 semaines).

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Inspectes ton lien de phishing, à tout les coups tu vas avoir un lien de merde caché (j'ai eu la même avec Blizzard y'a 2 semaines).


Non non, c'est un message que tu reçois automatiquement pour la beta du truc dont on ne doit pas parler même si on est pas sous NDA...

C'est même préciser dans un des mails : 



> As you are not under an NDA, please feel free to take screenshots, stream while you play, and share with friends! Don’t forget to post any feedback on the forums, as well as keep yourself up-to-date with any announcements!


J'ai quand même une frayeur pas possible avec tous les mails qui tombent.
Surtout que j'ai "upgradé" mon compte NCsoft pour la beta (stress test) de Wildstar...

----------


## garmid

C'est ecrit rouge sur blanc qu'il ne faut pas répondre à ce mail de changement de mail dans le premier mail recu aux alentours de 1h du mat et qui pzsse directement dans le spam  ::): 

Dl en cours en tout cas de mon côté  ::):

----------


## meiKo

Moi j'ai eu 4 mails d'un coup hier dont le même que Sephil. Par contre j'ai eu que des dates dans le passé :D

----------


## Maximelene

Pareil, j'ai eu une demande de changement d'adresse mail. Vu que je me trimballe encore plusieurs milliers de po appartenant à la guilde, j'ai sévèrement flippé...

----------


## Bartinoob

Purée, idem aussi. Ils se sont fait piquer la liste d'emails qu'on leur a envoyé ? ...

Edit : ou alors c'est simplement la manip d'importation de comptes ou whatever qui a merdé et qui envoie automatiquement ce mail :x

----------


## Maximelene

> Edit : ou alors c'est simplement la manip d'importation de comptes ou whatever qui a merdé et qui envoie automatiquement ce mail :x


Je pense aussi.

Ou alors Zepo a revendu la liste de mails qu'il a choppé.  ::trollface::

----------


## Vroum

Vous les avez lu ces mails ?
Comme le dit Tatsu c'est _normal_



> Please disregard this email, as it is automatically generated during the registration process.

----------


## Zepolak

> Vous les avez lu ces mails ?
> Comme le dit Tatsu c'est _normal_


Euh... Voilà... :S
Alors, après, pourquoi envoyer un mail qui prévient qu'on recevra un mail qu'on doit ignorer, ça, c'est comment dire, bon, voilà... Ils font ça à la main quoi et y a un script qui est pas parfait. Mais ouais, y a un mail qui prévient que le mail suivant doit être ignoré.

En ce qui concerne Edge of The Mist, la carte n'est pas sous NDA.

En ce qui concerne ce qui a précédé, par contre... C'est très simple : on a un mail où il est écrit qu'il n'est pas confidentiel, donc voilà. Il ne l'est pas  ::):

----------


## Maximelene

> Please disregard this email, as it is automatically generated during the registration process.


Dans aucun de mes deux mails je n'ai cette phrase.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Ragiel

> Dans aucun de mes deux mails je n'ai cette phrase.


Idem

----------


## Vroum

Regardez dans vos spams, il y a plus de deux mails  :;):

----------


## Maximelene

Rien dans les spams, j'ai déjà regardé. Je n'ai que deux mails.

----------


## Zepolak

Je sais pas quoi répondre alors. J'ai pour ma part 4 emails récents dont 3 venants d'une adresse 'nouvelle'.

----------


## Maximelene

Eh ben, quel talent chez Anet. Même leur système d'envoi de mails est en alpha...

----------


## Ragiel

Ok j'ai réussi à retrouver les deux mails manquants, par le jeu des redirections de boite mail ils étaient tombés dans le répertoire spam d'une autre boite mail ^^'

EDIT : et je viens de voir que les mails d'un certain canardpolak tombent aussi dans cette boite spam ...

----------


## tibere

2 mail également , pas trouvé trace d'autres..

----------


## Gwenn

J'ai vu les 4 mails ce matin, dans la boîte spam aussi.
Le premier est super pénible parce qu'il arrête pas de s'agrandir: quand je l'ouvre, le contenu arrête pas de se déplacer sur la droite au fur et à mesure que la taille du mail augmente O_O
Et c'est pareil pour le dernier aussi, celui qui donne les dates.

Dont la dernière se situe à samedi.....dernier...
Du coup est-ce que ça vaut le coup de télécharger un client alternatif (surtout que j'ai tout le temps des coupures de connexion en ce moment) si tous les tests sont déjà passés ?

----------


## Maga

Il y a des tests jusqu'à fin décembre de façon régulière.

----------


## revanwolf

alors le date ne sont pas toutes passé ce sont juste des fainéants qui mettent les dates de la 1ere grosse semaine de test et sur le forum de test il y a toute les dates pour décembre(qui sont accessoirement les mêmes jours et heures que ce qu'on a mis à part la date qui change)

----------


## Maderone

Quelqu'un pourrait me dire la taille de ce qu'on doit télécharger avec le nouveau client ?

----------


## garmid

19.2 Go

----------


## Maderone

On doit sérieusement dl 19go pour essayer une putain de map...

----------


## garmid

Sérieusement je sais pas, mais c'est en tout cas ce qu'il doit télécharger  ::):

----------


## Bartinoob

Tu re-dl un autre jeu avec l'apparence de gw2 mais sur d'autres serveurs j'imagine :x

----------


## Maximelene

C'est un client séparé, donc oui, tu retélécharges tout.  ::|:

----------


## Korbeil

:tristesse:

----------


## Zepolak

Je serais en vacances quand vous testerez ça pour la première fois je pense. J'espère que ce sera bieng  ::): 

(Essayez d'être constructifs dans les râlages dans la mesure du possible, je sais pas si c'est une première pour une guilde du forum CPC, mais c'est quand même pas commun, et y aura un paquet de gars expérimenté dans la léchouille aux dévs dans le lot des testeurs.)

----------


## Bartinoob

Justement, faudra se distinguer de la plèbe lécheuse  ::ninja:: 

@panda :  :haha:

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Bon, premier test de Edge of the Mists.

Déjà, pour commencer, il faut tout recrée.
Le personnage. Puis le stuff avec ce qui est dispo.
En parlant aux pnj nommés : "Level up & equipment" vous passerez automatiquement :
- Lvl 80
- Lvl 500 McM
Et vous aurez le choix dans différents stuffs basiques. 
C'est pas terrible. Grosso modo, y'a quasi pas de choix.

Vous aurez droit à un vendeur de nourriture et huiles particulier en jeu.
Vous ne pouvez pas le louper.


On a du recrée la guilde CPC sur le serveur de Beta...
L'avantage, c'est qu'on a le bon 'nom' cette fois : Insert Coin [CPC]  ::): 
Note, il faut choisir son serveur à la première connexion, je vous rappel donc que nous sommes sur le rocher de l'enclume (Anvil rock)

Les membres d'arenanet on leur propre guilde avec le tag : EotM (Edge of the mists official)

Bon, pour le moment, on est 3 dans la guilde sur le serveur Test : Moi, Revan et Tynril (qui jouait du taff soit dit en passant)


Au début, je trouvais ça plutôt foutoir, du genre CBE au début.
Mais globalement, c'est une map sans améliorations avec des succès spécifiques qui vont pas faire rire tout le monde.
Du genre, tomber dans le vide, ou le jeu du dés à coudre pour ceux qui connaissent.






Ah, et on a dulfy sur le même serveur que nous.



D'autres screens ici : http://imgur.com/a/VP5XL

----------


## Sephil

Bon j'ai eu le temps de jouer une petite demi-heure.  ::P: 
J'ai croisé un VSS sur yak's bend et un DEX sur borlis pass. Mouahahaha JoL war EoTM incoming! x)

Samedi si quelqu'un peut m'inviter dans la guilde  ::):  -> Bookahs Everywhere

Petite déception, on a cap une tour ennemie, mais ça compte pas dans la quoti capture de tour !  :^_^: 
M'enfin ça doit pas être voulu.

Les NPCs sentinelles et gardes de camps sont sacrément plus puissants. Et le lord Griffon dans la tour nord-est, quand un guerrier met une bannière de rez dessus, tu le sens passer, parce que vlà le sac à PV avec des phases d'esquive super longues. :D

Sinon ça se voit qu'il y a des americains en face, je mettais des tatanes à 15-16k sur les gens en guerrier. Tout le monde full zerk et "LEEEEEEEROOYYY JENKINS!!!!"  :^_^:

----------


## Maximelene

> Petite déception, on a cap une tour ennemie, mais ça compte pas dans la quoti capture de tour ! 
> M'enfin ça doit pas être voulu.


On parie ?  ::P:

----------


## Hasunay

A première vue la map donne vraiment l'impression d'être un gigantesque foutoir après faut voir quand on sera plein de canard et qu'on aura vraiment du challenge.

----------


## Maderone

Bon Tatsu, vu que t'as testé, ça vaut le coup de télécharger 20go rien que pour tester la map ? 
C'est pas que j'ai une connexion pourri et que je déteste télécharger des trucs inutiles, mais bon.

----------


## Korbeil

> Bon Tatsu, vu que t'as testé, ça vaut le coup de télécharger 20go rien que pour tester la map ? 
> C'est pas que j'ai une connexion pourri et que je déteste télécharger des trucs inutiles, mais bon.


même moi j'ai trouvé une parade pour rien dl  ::trollface::

----------


## purEcontact

Copier / coller l'ancien client et soudoyer un canard pour qu'il te file les fichiers manquants.

Non ?

----------


## Korbeil

> Copier / coller l'ancien client et soudoyer un canard pour qu'il te file les fichiers manquants.
> 
> Non ?


Shhhhhhhhh. Dis rien !

----------


## Maderone

Bah si, dis. Ca m'intéresse.

----------


## Hasunay

Sérieux à moins que vous ne viviez au fond des bois en 3 heures le téléchargement est bâclé.

----------


## Sephil

C/P + rename le dat du jeu et relancer ça marche pas pour info.  :;): 

La map est fun parce que c'est tout nouveau. Y a quelques mécaniques qui vont être drôles à tester en combat réel de bus contre bus. Mais passé le stade la découverte ça va vite devenir une map de plus en McM et rien d'autre, àmha.

Dans la preview des devs on avait l'impression que passer par en dessous sur la map ça allait être super grand, avec des possibilités de faire passer ton bus inaperçu... En fait t'as juste quelques passerelles qui mènent à une grande plateforme avec 3 sentinelles. Suffit d'avoir un scout à cet endroit, et il devient totalement inutile à part pour les mecs qui aiment FFA en mode skyhammer, et les mecs qui veulent farmer des sentis.  :^_^:

----------


## Zepolak

> Mais passé le stade la découverte ça va vite devenir une map de plus en McM


Ben à titre perso, je trouve ça cool déjà  ::):

----------


## purEcontact

> C/P + rename le dat du jeu et relancer ça marche pas pour info.


Ah ? 
Je pensais que quelqu'un avait réussi à faire comme ça hier, j'ai dû halluciner...

Bon bah, my bad.
Et mes condoléances à ceux qui ont une petite connexion  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Ptit gras

> à moins que vous ne viviez au fond des bois


A 10mins du centre de Montpellier ça marche aussi, pour le coup je pense pas me dl les 19.2go.

----------


## Setzer

4 km du dslam : 1 jour et demi de DL -_-

----------


## NayeDjel

> 4 km du dslam : 1 jour et demi de DL -_-


Copain  ::lol::

----------


## Tynril

J'y jouais pour la première fois avec Tatsu et Revan, et j'ai bien aimé!  ::): 

Déjà, la map est franchement grande, et les décors sont relativement variés. C'est asymétrique, et il y a beaucoup de petits passages planqués, de contournements, de prise à revers possible. Le passage par en dessous est assez sommaire, mais j'ai trouvé qu'il y avait pas mal de voies alternatives quand même. Et puis le fait que l'on puisse y entrer sans attente (il y a d'ailleurs eut un débordement pendant le test), c'est quand même confortable.

Je peux pas dire si ca vaut le coup de DL 20Go pour tester, mais bon, si vous payez pas votre connexion au méga, ça vaut surement le coup de laisser le DL tourner une nuit (ou deux) pour tester ça entre canards, ça serait les meilleures circonstances de test possibles. Et puis Zepo s'est décarcassé pour nous faire entrer dans le test, si c'est pour qu'on snobe le DL, c'est un peu dommage.

Viendez !  ::lol::

----------


## Ptit gras

Idem  :tired:

----------


## Vroum

Je viendrai tester ça demain, en espérant qu'on soit quelques uns.

----------


## tibere

ça télécharge chez moi..c long !!!

----------


## Korbeil

Je serrais là demain ! (dans l'aprem' !)

(MERCI TATSU)

----------


## ivanoff

Je suis en train de dl les 20Go, si c'est fini d'ici demain, je serai de la partie.

----------


## Vroum

On est sur la map avec Rosetta.

----------


## olih

Je viens d'y passer aussi.
C'est assez étrange comme trucs quand même.

----------


## pifpaf

Je suis juste passé ce matin le temps de créer un perso et de courir un peut à droite et à gauche. On m'a dit que le décalage horaire est de 9h mais comme un boulet j'ai pas demandé de spécifier si c'est + ou - 9H par rapport à nous histoire de me co dans la semaine. Sinon je pense jouer cet après-midi. J’irai voir sur mumble si y'a du monde que ça intéresse de roam un peut je suis preneur.

----------


## Ragiel

Bouarf 20 go en freewifi -> /suicide !

----------


## Lee Tchii

Tsssss ...
Je passe vous souhaiter un Joyeux Noël et yavait personne ou presque de connecté !
Bande de pas no life  ::o:

----------


## Wizi

> Tsssss ...
> Je passe vous souhaiter un Joyeux Noël et yavait personne ou presque de connecté !
> Bande de pas no life


Normal, on mangeait tous pour ensuite regarder l'épisode spécial Noël de Doctor Who de cette année !  ::ninja::

----------


## revanwolf

selon reddit, Anet est en train de faire du ban massif pour ceux qui sont sur les spots de farm de Lin et de jutte,Mais bon ça peut-être aussi un gros fake.

Mais bon vaut mieux prévenir au cas où.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> selon reddit, Anet est en train de faire du ban massif pour ceux qui sont sur les spots de farm de Lin et de jutte,Mais bon ça peut-être aussi un gros fake.
> 
> Mais bon vaut mieux prévenir au cas où.


Je vois pas pourquoi ils banniraient les gens qui farment massivement.
Je pense que ce sont surtout des bots qui sont ban.

----------


## revanwolf

les devs ont fourni une explication,farm via bots(en partie) dans 2 zones qui sont buggé depuis la sortie qui font spawn des mobs a l'infini.
Et les bans ont eu lieu que sur un seul serveur(les sudistes).

edit:en fait ils ont banni toute personne dans la zone incriminé dans un laps de temps et sur un seul serveur et ont ensuite deban les non bots avec les récompenses habituelles quand ils font un boulot de sagouin.

----------


## Maderone

Bonne année à touuus !

----------


## Kiyo

Bonne année à vous  ::):

----------


## Maximelene

Bonne année les pouiks !  ::lol::

----------


## Sephil

Bonne année  ::):

----------


## Sogrind

Je viens de reprendre GW2, ma Gardienne 67 sur Pierre Arborea  :^_^:  Après les soldes j'ai pas les sous pour partir vers le serveur des canards, mais m'avait vraiment manqué ce gw2  ::P: 

Si par hasard des canards sont sur ce serveur, let me know! Je pense que c'est le fait d'être solo sur le jeu qui fait que je décroche au bout d'un moment  :Emo:

----------


## Tigermilk

Viens en compagnonnage sur Vizunah, c'est gratuit, tu pourras juste pas faire de RVR.

----------


## Sogrind

Oh je connaissais pas ce système! Je viens juste de le faire, super !  :^_^:  Je vais tenter d'entrer en contact pour entrer dans la guilde, merci beaucoup!

----------


## Tigermilk

Maintenant tu peux farmer les PO nécessaires pour migrer définitivement sur le serveur !

Contacte un animateur pour te guilder.

----------


## revanwolf

Selon les dernières rumeurs,il va y avoir du "lourd".

mais bon vu comme 2013 c'est passé je reste assez dubitatif sachant que ce ne sera pas une extension.
Au moins vu que je n'attends pas grand chose d'anet.
Je ne peut qu'être surpris





ou pas.

----------


## Maximelene

Ouais, teasing de ouf guedin tavu.




> I can't wait until you guys find out what's in store this year. People are going to die with excitement/shock :D


Personnellement, j'ai fini de me faire hyper. Tant que j'ai pas au moins la page de preview officielle devant les yeux, je resterai dubitatif. J'me suis trop fait avoir...

----------


## revanwolf

> Personnellement, j'ai fini de me faire hyper. Tant que j'ai pas au moins la page de preview officielle devant les yeux, je resterai dubitatif. J'me suis trop fait avoir...


je te comprends parfaitement vu la manière magistral qu'ils ont de teaser un truc fantastique pour se retrouver avec un "truc"(pas d'autre termes pour expliquer cela)au moins ça me laisse du temps à finir les jeux que j'ai laissé en stand-by,gg Anet.

donc pour résumer trop de hype tue le hype.

et dans un autre registre j'ai hâte de voir comment ils vont gérer le bordel qu'ils ont foutu avec la soie.

----------


## Ptit gras

Dès la campagne de pub 1 an en avance c'était déjà beaucoup de hype dans le vent, rien de nouveau donc  ::): 

Et ouais ils ont déconné avec la soie  ::'(:

----------


## Skiant

C'est quoi le souci avec la soie ?

----------


## Ptit gras

La recette pour les rouleaux qui demande x3 et pas x2.

----------


## revanwolf

et aussi que le rouleau de t5 est plus cher que le t6 (7pa/t5 et 3pa/t6).
Et le coup du 3 chutes au lieu de 2(le cuir à  ça aussi et le prix reste stable) ça passe à la rigueur mais pas en plus de 100 rouleau alors qu'il n'en faut que 50 pour les autres matériaux.

----------


## tibere

Que l'année 2014 vous Soie-pas-couteuse les canards....  :B):

----------


## zornn

> Je viens de reprendre GW2, ma Gardienne 67 sur Pierre Arborea  Après les soldes j'ai pas les sous pour partir vers le serveur des canards, mais m'avait vraiment manqué ce gw2 
> 
> Si par hasard des canards sont sur ce serveur, let me know! Je pense que c'est le fait d'être solo sur le jeu qui fait que je décroche au bout d'un moment


 Pas c'est le bien je suis dessus depuis la release.
Alors oui on as pas le kikitoutdur de rouler sur les autres en mcm mais on s'amuse énormément sur ce serveur qui as une très très bonne ambiance c'est un petit village gaulois qui fonctionne bien. Et surtout le plus important a mes yeux, aucune file d'attente pour le mcm ce qui pour moi est le plus important.
Si tu cherche a faire du mcm contact moi par MP ici.

----------


## Snydlock

> Et le coup du 3 chutes au lieu de 2(le cuir à  ça aussi et le prix reste stable)


Ouais enfin le cuir ça doit être le matériau le moins demandé pour le craft. Il ne sert que pour les armures intermédiaires et les arcs.
Anet a vachement bien dosé la chose quand même.  ::|:

----------


## Hasunay

Question ça vaut le coup le lot des 3 outils illimités ?

----------


## Snydlock

Par rapport au prix habituel ? Oui. Même vis-à-vis de celui d'avant.
Est-ce-que c'est rentable ? Non.

----------


## olih

> Par rapport au prix habituel ? Oui. Même vis-à-vis de celui d'avant.
> Est-ce-que c'est rentable ? Non.


Alors là, vu l'explosion du prix des ressources (bois / minerai et certaines plantes) ça devient quand même interessant.

----------


## Maximelene

Ouais enfin il faut quand même récolter énormément avant de rentrer dans ses frais, même avec l'explosion du prix et la réduction sur le lot.

----------


## olih

Quand tu vois ce qu'il faut pour faire le moindre bout de bois élevé :fear:.

----------


## Maderone

Toute façon, ça n'a jamais été pour être rentabilisé, ces objets. Surtout au prix des gemmes actuelles. Et vu que maintenant c'est lié au compte, on va pas me faire chier pour dire que c'est du confort. 
En tout cas, à 2250, ça vaut grave le coup. Même quand elles étaient toutes à 800 gemmes ça valait plus que ça.

----------


## Snydlock

> Alors là, vu l'explosion du prix des ressources (bois / minerai et certaines plantes) ça devient quand même interessant.


Je ne vois pas trop le rapport. Ça demande toujours beaucoup d'utilisations pour devenir rentable vis-à-vis des objets classiques. Et plus qu'avant avec le prix des gemmes qui a grimpé.
Donc techniquement c'est même moins intéressant que lors de leur apparition.

----------


## olih

Prenons la pioche à 1000gemmes, ça fait ~85po.
En récoltant le platine, tu peux te faire ~1po en 5min par perso et par jour en jouant avec les mines riches et le compagnonnage.
Si tu comptes farmer, si ça peut devenir intéressant.

----------


## Hasunay

Franchement les outils illimités dans le principe c'est quand même super pratique, du coup j’hésite j'avais foutu des gemmes de côté pour des slots perso/banque mais là c'est tentant.

----------


## Snydlock

> Prenons la pioche à 1000gemmes, ça fait ~85po.
> En récoltant le platine, tu peux te faire ~1po en 5min par perso et par jour en jouant avec les mines riches et le compagnonnage.
> Si tu comptes farmer, si ça peut devenir intéressant.


Je te parle de rentabilité par rapport aux objets de récoltes classiques et toi tu me dis qu'on peut rembourser l'achat rapidement.
C'est pas du tout la même chose.
Parce qu'admettons que tu récoltes pas mal de minerais, tu utilises une pioche d'ori par jour (100 charges quand même). A 4pa la pioche, ça te fait 14,6 po à l'année.
Donc il te faudra presque 6 ans pour atteindre les 85po de dépense en pioches. Tu m'excusera donc de douter de la rentabilité des outils infinis.  ::|: 
Après oui, c'est pratique, ça économise de la place, du temps, des clics, bref c'est du confort et c'est pour ça que j'en ai acheté. Mais le prix des compos aura beau monter autant que tu veux, ça ne les rendra jamais plus rentables tant que le prix des outils normaux ne bougera pas.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Beau Nanné !
Bonne santé des yeux et pas de TMS du poignet !
De la chance, surtout dans les loots !
Et l'amour ingame  ::lol::

----------


## revanwolf

Nouveaux objets qui sert à pas grand chose et qui coute cher à la boutique aux gemmes:

lot de base du lion noir qui contient:
-1 boîte à malices
-5pack de teintures mortelles
-5 clés du Lion noir
-1 lot de récupération
-1 lot du marchand
-5 augmentations d'XP
-5 augmentations de vitesse
-1 tri-pack de miniatures (ensemble 2)
-1 sac 18 emplacements
-1 essence de chance à 500 points

et tout ça pour la modique somme de 1600 gemmes et c'est un item achetable qu'une seule fois.

et pour couronner le tout un masque tatouage pour la modique somme de 500 gemmes:
 

 :tired:

----------


## Maderone

http://www.gw2db.com/search?search=Mask+of+the+Wanderer 

Pour avoir les liens et faire un aperçu merdique vu que trop petit.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

500 gemmes la balafre, c'est moche.

Et le pack d'items inutiles achetable une seule fois à 1600 gemmes... lol

----------


## Maderone

C'est une affaire en or, Tatsu, c'est à -44%  ::o:  !

----------


## tibere

Etant fan du genre grosse trace sur la tronche (mado en témoignerait les yeux fermés, lui qui mange avec ses yeux)... ils pourraient nous offrir de changer la couleur des balafres et autres tatouages déjà existants..

----------


## Maderone

Ouais mais non, les tatouages c'est à vie. Là c'est juste un sticker que les gens se collent sur la tronche pour faire bien, donc tu peux changer la couleur ! Et qui coute une blinde en plus de ça. 
Tu vas le prendre Tibère ? ça doit faire bien ton style non ?

----------


## Maximelene

> Tu vas le prendre Tibère ? ça doit faire bien ton style non ?


Bah ouais, c'est moche.  ::ninja::

----------


## tibere

> Ouais mais non, les tatouages c'est à vie. Là c'est juste un sticker que les gens se collent sur la tronche pour faire bien, donc tu peux changer la couleur ! Et qui coute une blinde en plus de ça. 
> Tu vas le prendre Tibère ? ça doit faire bien ton style non ?


j'avais compris qu'on pouvait changer de couleur le "sticker" à volonté (c à dire celles de notre palette propre);o)
Du coup je rage parce que sur les tatouage on a genre 7 couleurs et basta...un bleu stroumphe, un blanc neige au soleil, un rouge sang bovin, un marron degeu, un bordeaux qui tache...les autres sais plus et sais même pas si y'a 7 choix en tout...ah si y'a un violet poney me semble.

sinon non vais pas le prendre, ça manque d'originalité comme moche  :tired:

----------


## Lee Tchii

Ça ne sera jamais plus moche que le nouvel avatar de Mad, va  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

Et un tacle gratuit, un !

----------


## Maderone

> un violet poney


Je ne savais pas que ça existait !

Et mon avatar est pas moche, je suis en recherche. Merci de ta méchante participation  :Emo:

----------


## Maximelene

> Et mon avatar est pas moche, je suis en recherche.


Je ne vois pas le rapport.  :tired:

----------


## Lee Tchii

Moche, on te dit ! MOCHE ! M ! O ! C ! H ! E !

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Je ne savais pas que ça existait !
> 
> Et mon avatar est pas moche, je suis en recherche. Merci de ta méchante participation


Ah non, ton avatar n'est pas moche.
Il est surtout glauque.

----------


## Maderone

Eh bah voilà, vous m'avez soulé, avatar tout moche (mais mignon quand même) !

----------


## Maximelene

Super, une Fluttershy version Twilight. Le film, pas l'autre poney.  ::lol::

----------


## Maderone

::wacko::

----------


## Tynril

Il est encore pire, je trouve. :/

----------


## Maderone

Mais c'est le but, Tynril  :^_^:

----------


## purEcontact

Tynril, il a beau avoir l'avatar d'un poney, il a la classe.

Au fait, faudra qu'on parle business et amazon.com tynril  ::trollface::   ::ninja:: .

----------


## revanwolf

pour ce qui veulent savoir comment se passe le jeu en chine qui est toujours en bêta.

-le guerrier est la classe la plus joué et l'ingénieur est le moins aimé
-le joueur le plus riche durant la bêta avait 97po 15 pa 85 pc
-les joueurs mourait 7 fois/jour en moyenne
-ratio perso homme/femme est de 54/46 néanmoins les envouteuses ont la côte(56/44 en faveur du sexe féminin)
-les humains sont la races favorites avec 66% puis vient les asuras  :B):  (19%)et les sylvaris (15%)

----------


## Ptit gras

> asuras


 :B):

----------


## Wizi

Les nouveaux ajouts dans la boutique aux gemmes :

Metallurgic Dye Kit - 125 gems each or 5 for 500 gems. Contain 6 new dyes among the pool of 25 dyes.
Pics: http://imgur.com/a/YxeIr
Amenity Dye [&AgF1wQAA] 
Fling Dye [&AgF2wQAA] 
Onset Dye [&AgF3wQAA] 
Perseverance Dye [&AgF4wQAA] 
Prosperity Dye [&AgF5wQAA] 
Recall Dye [&AgF6wQAA]

Basic Ore Node Pack  
Places copper, silver, and gold nodes in your home instance.
800 gems. Mined once per day per account. Give you 3x copper, silver and gold ores and that is it.
Quick video showing how it works: http://youtu.be/nQyiJAnD2Tg

Metabolic Primer 
150 gems each, 5/550 gems or 25 for 2625 gems. 
Once consumed, any food eaten while the primer is active will have at least the same duration as the remaining metabolic primer time. The primer lasts for 12 hrs and does not stack.
The timer does not tick if you are on a different character/logged off and it doesn’t not work on potions, sharpening stones etc (i.e. only foods).
http://i.imgur.com/OaeSDIJ.jpg
Quick video showing how it works: http://youtu.be/op1b1PqLVXQ


Les nouvelles teintures, vais devenir pauvre  ::cry:: 
Pour les restes c'est assez cher pour ce que ça fait, le Metabolic primer revient à 12Po environ au prix des gemmes actuels

----------


## Zepolak

> le Metabolic primer revient à 12Po environ au prix des gemmes actuels


Dommage que ce soit si cher, l'idée est assez chouette en fait. Enfin, il faudrait que la même existe pour les huiles cependant.

----------


## Maximelene

Le pack de gisements. On pourrait gueuler au Pay 2 Win, vu que ça permet de récupérer plus de minerais, mais les quantités sont tellement pathétiques que ça n'en vaut même pas la peine. Sérieusement, ça sert à quoi ce truc ?!

----------


## Lee Tchii

Pour les GROS fégnasses ...
Même pas des veines riches à ce prix là !!!

----------


## mikelion

Dans ma maison, je veux un plongeoir que quand on le prend et que l'on tombe, on reçoit une chute de soie.
Il m'en faut plein des chutes de soie.

----------


## Gwenn

Bah surtout vu les matériaux proposés qui sont ni les plus recherchés, ni les plus durs à trouver, c'est effectivement pas très intéressant.
Ceci dit j'aimerais aussi avoir un petit quelque chose qui me donne de la soie, plein de soie ^^'

----------


## Maderone

C'est sûr que ça sert à rien. Mais plus on avance plus j'ai l'impression qu'Anet est désespéré de vendre des gemmes. Ca se trouve ils ont plus d'argent et ils sont au bord de la faillite !

Et Wizi, tu vas plus avoir de sous ?

----------


## Wizi

> C'est sûr que ça sert à rien. Mais plus on avance plus j'ai l'impression qu'Anet est désespéré de vendre des gemmes. Ca se trouve ils ont plus d'argent et ils sont au bord de la faillite !
> 
> Et Wizi, tu vas plus avoir de sous ?


Oui 200Po qui sont parti  ::cry::

----------


## Setzer

> C'est sûr que ça sert à rien. Mais plus on avance plus j'ai l'impression qu'Anet est désespéré de vendre des gemmes. Ca se trouve ils ont plus d'argent et ils sont au bord de la faillite !


Alors qu'ils pondent une extension rognotidjiu§  ::(:

----------


## Maderone

http://www.reddit.com/r/Guildwars2/c...ls_with_their/
http://i.imgur.com/hFxaCeB.jpg

----------


## SetaSensei

Juste pour vous prévenir : je me suis fais vider mon compte dernièrement.

L'un de mes persos était directement devant la banque de guilde. Donc s'il y a des trucs qui manquent, ça peut s'expliquer.

J'étais en double validation (par email cependant), la totale. Et ils ont réussi à modifier mon mot de passe en jeu sans que je ne reçoive rien.
J'ai pas d'explication là dessus, mais bon, sachez que c'est possible, quoi.

----------


## Zepolak

Je pense que si y a un de nos animateurs actifs en jeu pendnat la journée, ce serait bien de : 
 - checker si les maîtres-nageurs ont accès à la banque de guilde 
 - rétrograder les animateurs & éventuellement maîtres-nageurs non actifs en canardeur (ou maîtres-nageurs, en fonction du premier point)
 - leur envoyer un MP et un email pour expliquer la raison ci-dessus en expliquant que dès qu'il reviennent ils récupèrent leurs droits

----------


## Lee Tchii

Hé ben ...
Nalaaris ou Maxi, ya du boulot pour vous  ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

> - rétrograder les animateurs & éventuellement maîtres-nageurs non actifs en canardeur (ou maîtres-nageurs, en fonction du premier point)


Je m'étais permis de le faire pour Kayato, mais j'ai pas envoyé de mail  ::P: 
Je vais le faire pour Jingliat qui je crois ne se connecte plus ? Fin du moins je ne le vois jamais, donc si j'ai tort il me le fera savoir ^^

Edit : J'ai checké et les maitre nageur n'ont pas accès à la banque. Toute façon, vont être bien déçu les gens y'a que 100 po :x
Sinon y'a 40 teintures non id, dispo à 1 par personne pour tous ceux qui en font la demande.

----------


## Vaaahn

Nope Chef Popo, je te confirme que les maîtres nageurs n'ont pas accès à tout ce qui a de la valeur (la cagnotte et la partie de la banque avec l'objet-dont-il-ne-faut-pas-prononcer-le-nom).

----------


## Maderone

> (l'objet-dont-il-ne-faut-pas-prononcer-le-nom).


La miniature de Scarlett ?

----------


## Maximelene

Je vois que ça ouais.  ::P: 

A moins que Vaaahn n'aie 2 mois de retard sur la lecture de la section.  ::ninja::

----------


## Vaaahn

> Je vois que ça ouais. 
> 
> A moins que Vaaahn n'aie 2 mois de retard sur la lecture de la section.


Ouais spa faux, sur ce sujet là en particulier, j'ai lâché il y a un moment ... enfin surtout quand j'avais attrapé le tournis à force de vous voir tourner en rond  ::ninja::

----------


## Ptit gras

T'es qui en fait toi ?

----------


## Zepolak

> Ouais spa faux, sur ce sujet là en particulier, j'ai lâché il y a un moment ... enfin surtout quand j'avais attrapé le tournis à force de vous voir tourner en rond


On a 3000 ou 4000 po en banque sur le compte de Tynril qui a priori ne craint pas des masses.

Enfin, disons que si les comptes Anet se font pirater aussi, on dira que c'est la faute à un canard précis qu'on choisira sur le moment.

----------


## Ptit gras

Je sens venir le truc  ::trollface:: 



> C'est la faute à Panda___

----------


## Lee Tchii

Je sentais plutôt Mad moi, sur le coup  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

Idem.  ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

Pareil  ::ninja:: 
Sauf que je voyais juste Lytchi en fait  ::ninja::

----------


## Tynril

> On a 3000 ou 4000 po en banque sur le compte de Tynril qui a priori ne craint pas des masses.


3000 ou 4000, oui, enfin, on est pas à 1000 po près, hein ?  ::ninja:: 

4000po tout pile.

----------


## Korbeil

On a "juste" perdu ~300/350po d'armes de sièges  ::(: 

:grogne:

----------


## Zepolak

Ah merde... Les armes du coffre du bas ?  ::(: 

Bon ben comme quoi, ça avait du sens de les déplacer du haut vers le bas progressivement...

À mon avis, tenter de les récupérer auprès d'Anet est une gageure.

----------


## Takeo Kikuta

Petit coucou!
Et désolé pour votre hack :/.
Si je puis me permettre. Un de nos membres s'était fait hack, mais il avait pu récupérer son compte et tout ce qu'il avait perdu.
Par contre pour la banque de guilde.. Dans l'cul lulu..

----------


## Korbeil

> Ah merde... Les armes du coffre du bas ? 
> 
> Bon ben comme quoi, ça avait du sens de les déplacer du haut vers le bas progressivement...
> 
> À mon avis, tenter de les récupérer auprès d'Anet est une gageure.


Oui ceux-là même !
J'avais mis tout ce qu'il me restait c'pour ça que je gardais un oeil dessus  ::'(: 




> Petit coucou!
> Et désolé pour votre hack :/.
> Si je puis me permettre. Un de nos membres s'était fait hack, mais il avait pu récupérer son compte et tout ce qu'il avait perdu.
> Par contre pour la banque de guilde.. Dans l'cul lulu..


Tristesse tu me rends !

----------


## Maderone

Ça coute rien d'essayer.

----------


## Ptit gras

http://forum.grandcross.fr/index.php?topic=2103.0

Message transmis à la demande de Cassey pour une IRL en Belgique. N'hésitez pas à le contacter  :;):

----------


## BigGift

Hello à tous! Alors voilà, je viens de réinstaller Guild Wars 2 après quelques mois de pause, et je dois avouer que je suis un peu paumé, et surtout, bah niveau motivation c'est pas la fiesta... Alors j'aurais aimé savoir si il y avait des canards interessés pour jouer en groupe, histoire de rendre le reroll moins pénible.

J'attends vos réponses avec impatience =)

----------


## Zepolak

La guilde CPC existe toujours et est même vigoureuse :
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/72...sert-Coinz-CPC

----------


## tibere

mets un message chan guilde quand tu es sur le jeu ... motivée pour parcourir des cartes avec toi si t'as envie et qu'on est co en même temps..plein de perso à finir.. un nécro aux dents de lait, un guerrier qui a pas tous ces tp et toute ces maps... y'a un topic déjà existant pour le reloll partagé aussi ;o)

----------


## Sogrind

Salut les Canards!

J'ai repris GW2 moi aussi après une pause, et là ma motivation est au maximum  ::P:  
J'aimerai cependant test les classes que je n'ai pas pu créer faute de slots de perso ( pas le courage de payer pour ça )
Donc question toute bête, débloquer ces slots à la sueur de son front en farmant etc c'est possible en pas trop trop trop de temps ?  ::P:  Si oui quels sont les meilleurs moyens pour ça à votre avis ?

Pour ça j'ai comme perso principal ma Gardienne niveau 70 pour l'instant, je suis toute ouïe  ::P:  Merci!

----------


## Zepolak

Ça dépend, si tu apprécies le farm (ou qu'il ne te dérange pas), je pense qu'il y a moyen d'avoir 800 gemmes relativement rapidement pour peu que tu récupères auprès des canards expérimentés les bons spots.

En tout cas, je pense qu'il faut plus de temps pour monter un perso du niveau 1 au 80 que de récupérer assez de sous pour avoir un slot.

----------


## revanwolf

et concernant les slots de perso parfois il y a des promos qui les passe à 600 gemmes et la ça rends le tout intéressant
Faut juste acheter les gemmes au prix le plus bas et attendre la bonne promo.

----------


## BigGift

Merci pour le lien vers la guilde, j'ai envoyé une demande, @Tibere, dès que je suis en jeu je te contacte et on part à l'aventure!

----------


## pOmmi

Vous savez s'il y a des discussions Grand Cross au sujet de TESO ?

----------


## Zepolak

> Vous savez s'il y a des discussions Grand Cross au sujet de TESO ?


Oui y en a bien sûr. Beaucoup de guildes participantes à GC se posent des questions et/ou ont prévu d'y partir (par exemple War Legend a déjà quitté GC & Vizunah pour se préparer à TESO). 

Il y aura inévitablement un certain nombre des guildes de GC qui seront sur TESO, mais créer un semblant de GC sur TESO n'est pas à l'ordre du jour, pour autant que je sache. 
Certaines partiront complétement, d'autres en parties, d'autres pas du tout, d'autres enfin feront des rosters spécifiques. Tout ça dépendra d'un nombre absolument considérable de paramètre qu'aucun GM ne maîtrise actuellement. Et notamment, mais entres autres, du niveau de qualité du jeu, sur laquelle les avis ne sont pas tranchés malgré le fait que des gens aient pu NDAAAAAAAAA.

----------


## revanwolf

> Hello à tous! Alors voilà, je viens de réinstaller Guild Wars 2 après quelques mois de pause, et je dois avouer que je suis un peu paumé, et surtout, bah niveau motivation c'est pas la fiesta... Alors j'aurais aimé savoir si il y avait des canards intéressés pour jouer en groupe, histoire de rendre le reroll moins pénible.
> 
> J'attends vos réponses avec impatience =)


Je serais aussi partant pour de l'explo sur mes rerolls(trop chiant à faire seul)

----------


## purEcontact

Potentiellement, si j'organisais un évent, ça intéresserait du monde ?

Pour donner des idées :
- *jumping puzzle sous contrainte*
Finir un jumping puzzle en un temps donné.
Finir un jumping puzzle en costume de ville et dégâts activés.
Finir un jumping puzzle avec un item en main.
Course dans un jumping puzzle.

-*cosplay*
Je reprends l'idée de vaahn.
On donne des indices concernant un personnage connu (histoire / série / dessin animé).
Vous créez le personnage qui correspond aux indices donnés.
Le plus ressemblant gagne.

- *course au trésor*
Une chasse au trésor avec une tension en plus : un timer.
Chaque minute qui passe retire de l'argent au trésor.
Exemple : Je vous donne 15 minutes pour trouver l'emplacement du trésor, si vous le trouver en 10 min, vous récupérez (15-10) 5 po.

- *course "simple"*
Sous l'effet de tonique (imposé ou non, je sais pas encore), vous devrez faire un parcours.
Evidemment, on active le "mode combat" et tout les coups sont permis.

- *keg brawl*
Un voir 2 petits matchs parce que ça fait longtemps qu'on s'est pas plaquée avec amour.

En fonction des retours, je le ferais (ou pas).
J'avoue que j'ai bien envie d'organiser une petite soirée, mais j'ai clairement pas envie de le faire pour 5/10 joueurs.

Une parenthèse concernant l'organisation d'event : ça parait simple et surtout très court quand on est là en tant que participant

Alors évidemment, c'est le cas pour faire un keg brawl par exemple : on a les outils IG, on parle au pnj qui va bien à peu près tous en même temps et on se retrouve à faire des matchs aléatoires.

En revanche, pondre des indices un peu travaillé pour le cosplay ou la chasse au trésor, trouver des spots intéressants, évaluer la difficulté d'un jumping puzzle pour y rajouter des pièges ou pour y mettre un timer, mettre en place un parcours de course, ça prends "beaucoup" de temps.

Au passage, "beaucoup" est relatif, mais à titre d'exemple, pour la chasse au trésor que j'avais organisé dans le cadre du canard brawl de maxi, j'avais passé un week end à faire du repérage, pondre les indices et soudoyer les canards (merci encore à eux -surtout olih qui est là systématiquement-) pour qu'ils testent les énigmes avant les participants.

Je prends l'exemple de ce que je connais : la chasse au trésor.
La chasse au trésor prend tout son sens quand on est en compétition avec d'autres canards : si vous prenez trop de temps pour réfléchir, vous risquez d'arriver trop tard mais si vous allez trop vite, vous risquez de chercher dans la mauvaise zone.
Seulement, quand il n'y a pas assez de participant pour faire 2 groupes (ça m'est arrivé une fois et c'est pour ça que j'ai arrêté), ça se transforme en "bête" carte au trésor.
Si, lorsque j'avais peu de canard, je disais "bon bah du coup, chacun de son côté", on aurait perdu tout le côté convivial de l'event et pour ceux qui débute, bah ça rebute :x.

(_PS : J'attends pas des remerciements ou des courbettes quand j'organise ce genre d'event, j'y trouve aussi du plaisir, c'est pas une corvée non plus, je souhaite juste éclaircir un peu les dessous de l'organisation d'event et vous expliquer pourquoi, si ça n'intéresse que très peu de joueurs, je ne prendrais pas la peine d'organiser ce que je présente dans ce pavé._)

Du coup, plutôt que de me relancer dans l'idée "si je fais un event, j'espère que des joueurs viendront", je pars du principe "si des joueurs veulent un event, j'en organiserai un".

J'ai pas de date, ça se ferait d'ici fin février (oui, je sais, c'est large mais ça laisse le temps d'en parler et d'organiser), mais la question est simple :

*Est-ce qu'un event regroupant différent type d'activité, ça vous intéresserait ?*

----------


## Maderone

Non.








































 ::ninja::

----------


## Ptit gras

Pute je voulais le faire  ::ninja::

----------


## Lee Tchii

Je suis toujours partante pour les événements !  ::lol:: 
Mais pas le lundi, par pitié  ::sad::

----------


## Zepolak

Oui.

----------


## k4rmah

Salut les boys n' girls

Je vais reprendre GW2 après y être passé un petit mois l'an dernier. J'ai bien envie de me monter un mage Norn!
Question : dispose t'il d'invocation ou de pet? Rien dans le wiki, et donc je me demande si il est viable en solo si elle n'a personne pour tanker?!

----------


## Lee Tchii

Que tu prennes un élémentaliste norn, asura ou humain (la race n'a pas d'importance, sauf pour les élites) tu disposes des invocations d'élémentaires. Un mineur et un majeur en élite. Je suis même étonnée que tu n'aies pas trouvé cette information dans le wiki ...
Ce ne sont pas des pets (invocation limitée en temps avec un cd) mais quand même. 
Si tu joues humains, tu peux troquer l'élémentaire majeur contre les chiens de Bathalzar (tous les humains le peuvent) mais je les trouve moins intéressants.
Les norns eux se transforment en leur animal totem (et les autres aussi, ce qui est une hérésie du BG, alors qu'on te demande de choisir un totem, mais BREF !).
Les élémentaires de terre et d'eau tankent bien en effet. En prenant mineur et majeur, tu peux alterner les invocations pour les combats. Quand tu pourras te balader un peu, tu pourras grinder des objets d'invocation comme le sifflet de la hyène.

Je relis ton message et je me dis que tu es resté sur un modèle GW1. Dans GW2, toutes les classes sont viables en solo. D'ailleurs on est jamais vraiment en solo nul part en PvE. Il y a toujours du monde sur les cartes. Mais oui, toutes les classes sont viables en solo en PvE, même les élémentalistes. Il faut juste avoir l'habitude de jouer carpette avant le niveau 80 et l'équipement rare/exotique. Je l'ai fait, et je me baladais même à Orr avant le patch. C'était pas simple, je le reconnais. Mais c'était faisable.

----------


## k4rmah

Je reste sur aucun modèle, je joue à aucun mmo :3! Sinon j'ai remonté le topic adéquate.

Sinon Trouvé!

----------


## tibere

> [=purEcontact;7426623]Potentiellement, si j'organisais un évent, ça intéresserait du monde ?


j'aime l'idée du jumping à la course ou en tenue de ville mais connaissant ma valeur j'aurais trop honte pour y participer... non, en acteur oui en spectateur !! 
 cosplay : OUI !!!!
la course : oui
course au trésor: oui
keg brawl : why not ?

----------


## Sephil

Moi ça m'intéresse !  ::P: 

@Tib : je crois pas qu'il y ait des puzzle jumpers exceptionnels chez CPC. Y a aucune honte à avoir. ^^

----------


## purEcontact

Je suis en train de réfléchir à un puzzle jump d'équipe.  ::ninja::

----------


## Lanilor

Intéressé aussi pour un event ! (sous réserve de disponibilité of course)

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Je suis en train de réfléchir à un puzzle jump d'équipe.


Mettez-moi avec Maxi et Mad et regardez-moi faire baisser leur moyenne !  ::lol::

----------


## Zepolak

Par contre, je pense qu'il faut faire un peu de pub ig pour l'initiative de Pure parce que sinon y aura jamais assez d'intéressés qui le déclareront sur le topic.

----------


## Hasunay

Roh non des évent de guild alors que je suis bloqué loin de mon pc ... T_T

----------


## Lee Tchii

Ne te plains pas : ma carte graphique est morte (voir le port PCI de ma carte mère, on n'a pas encore tranché ...).
Tu imagines une course de puzzle jump sur un portable qui n'a PAS de carte graphique ???

----------


## Maderone

> Ne te plains pas : ma carte graphique est morte (voir le port PCI de ma carte mère, on n'a pas encore tranché ...).
> Tu imagines une course de puzzle jump sur un portable qui n'a PAS de carte graphique ???


Easy !

----------


## Vaaahn

Je viendrais bien pour faire ça.
Histoire de passer de l'autre côté du miroir pour le cosplay  ::P: 

Ah et Pure, si jamais on est assez, tu peux aussi reprendre l'idée de courses de donjons en équipe aléatoire. J'étais bien mort de rire à vous écouter perso  :^_^:

----------


## Lee Tchii

Je ne vois absolument pas de quoi tu parles ...
_*winner of the 3 runs*_

----------


## Sephil

Faudra faire la pub sur mumble dimanche soir pendant les missions de guilde pour voir. Pendant que les gens bien font des groupes.  ::ninja::

----------


## Hasunay

Février c'est pas mal pour faire des évent guild non ?  ::ninja::

----------


## purEcontact

Je compte pas le faire cette semaine parce que je ne suis pas chez moi.
Je ne compte pas le faire la semaine prochaine, parce que j'ai pas fini ma monthly (et que j'ai pas envie de m'y atteler  ::P: ).

Donc, ça se fera très certainement en février.

----------


## Hasunay

Yeah ! Du coup t'as du temps pour faire de la propagande.

----------


## Maderone

Maj sortie à 18h20, un petit résumé de notre cher Tigermilk qui colle parfaitement au ressenti de tout le monde :

----------


## olih

Bah les deux nouveaux world boss sont plutôt intéressant mais c'est en gros le seul contenu de la mise à jour à part un petit lifting au niveau de l'ui 

Spoiler Alert! 


et un nerf des spots safe de cita c1 sur les acolytes d'après nessou  ::ninja:: 

.

----------


## revanwolf

> Bah les deux nouveaux world boss sont plutôt intéressant mais c'est en gros le seul contenu de la mise à jour à part un petit lifting au niveau de l'ui 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> et un nerf des spots safe de cita c1 sur les acolytes d'après nessou 
> 
> .


La modif du dit safe spot en image:


ma seule réaction:  :haha:

----------


## Bartinoob

Surtout que là, c'est toujours peinard :

----------


## Tigermilk

> Maj sortie à 18h20, un petit résumé de notre cher Tigermilk qui colle parfaitement au ressenti de tout le monde :
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/bc395b2...25c30620b6.jpg


Ouai ben j'ai trouvé personne ;(

----------


## Maderone

Mais shhhh ! Dis pas !

Bon sinon, qu'est-ce que notre experte de renommée mondiale, j'ai nommé Kiyo/Selenis/Anneliane/Lekia, en pense ?

----------


## Sephil

> Surtout que là, c'est toujours peinard : 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/fbad1c3...2705ceee49.jpg


Et à droite tout au fond ? Là où y a le portail fermé avant le couloir des boules de feu. C'était aussi un safe spot.
C'est encore accessible ?

----------


## Bartinoob

Pas testé mais j'imagine que oui. Vu comment ils ont patché le truc, ça sent vraiment le truc subtil "tout le monde va là, go mettre un gros mur".

----------


## Lee Tchii

Ben moi j'ai bien aimé le principe. Des gros boss qui nécessitent du monde avec des combats à phases, sans que ce soit aussi pénalisant que sur Tequalt.
Par contre, voilà, on a fait nos big event sur IDA ... enfin sur le robot à talon et sur les guivres. 
Pour le premier, notre groupe a réussi à casser le lien. Puis les deux groupes suivants ont raté. Surement pas assez nombreux pour être splittés en 5.
Pour le second, on a mis du temps à comprendre qu'il fallait dépop les vers qui mangeaient nos tonneaux explosifs. Par contre les trois autres guivres étaient full life.

----------


## purEcontact

Je dis ça juste en passant pour les joueurs qui tournent un peu en rond.
Demain soir, c'est la soirée keg brawl du mois  ::P: .

----------


## Zepolak

C'est à quelle heure que vous faites ça (au cas où, je promets rien) ?

----------


## purEcontact

Le dernier samedi du mois : 21h !

----------


## BigGift

Qu'est ce que le Keg brawl?

----------


## Vroum

Ça ressemble à ça, mais sur la glace.  :;):

----------


## purEcontact

Pour le moment, pour mon idée d'event, j'ai 15 canards :

- Maderone (qui dit non mais avec un  ::ninja:: , c'est un oui)
- Ptit gras (qui voulait le faire donc je sais pas si ça l'intéresse mais on va dire que oui)
- Leetchii
- Zepolak
- Tibere
- Sephil
- Lanilor
- Vaaahn
- Hasunay
- Bartinoob
- Wizi
- Tygra
- Maximelene
- Revanwolf
- Kiyo (encadre au besoin)

Quand j'atteindrais 20 participants (donc hors animation / cadre), je commencerai à mettre ça en place.

----------


## Bartinoob

Han, j'ai loupé le keg brawl  :Emo: 

Ajoute-moi à la liste !

----------


## Wizi

Tu me rajouter à la liste des motivés à faire un event pure

----------


## Tygra

Idem

----------


## Maximelene

Itoo !

----------


## revanwolf

Tu peut aussi me mettre sur la liste.

----------


## purEcontact

J'ai mis en place l'organisation de la soirée cette nuit (de 22h30 à maintenant, donc 3h du matin).
Il me manque qu'à pondre les indices pour le cosplay, ce qui ne devrait pas prendre trop de temps.

Normalement, c'est quelque chose qui prends beaucoup de temps mais j'ai en tête de faire un event où les animations s'enchaînent rapidement.
Du coup, hors de question de passer 30 min sur le course au trésor ou 20 min par personnages pour le cosplay.
Les indices seront beaucoup moins travaillés (pour pas dire tordu) qu'à mon habitude.

Du coup, j'attends que des joueurs supplémentaires m'indiquent que ça les intéresse pour fixer une date.
Cependant, pour permettre à un maximum de joueurs d'être là, *ce sera un mardi.*
Gardez en tête que *ça durera grand maximum 1h30* (vous serez donc au lit avant 23h).

*MODIFICATION !*

Le keg brawl ne sera peut être pas du keg brawl, ce sera l'activité du jour.
Au passage, merci Arenanet d'avoir supprimé le libre accès aux activités.


Note : je me suis débrouillé pour qu'un joueur de niveau 20 ait accès à l'intégralité de l'event.
Du coup, n'hésitez pas à venir même si vous êtes un nouveau joueur !

Quelqu'un sait comment se passe la rotation des activités ?
C'est 100% aléatoire ou c'est une "vrai" rotation ?

(Lundi : lancer de crabe / Mardi : course du sanctuaire / Mercredi : survie au sud soleil / Jeudi : lancer de crabe / Vendredi : course / Samedi : survie)

----------


## BigGift

Je tiens à faire des excuses publiques à MAderone, soyons amis, continuons de faire des donjons ensemble, on forme une bonne équipe, ne t'en vas pas, j'ai besoin de toi pour augmenter mes LOOT!  ::w00t::

----------


## Maderone

> Je tiens à faire des excuses publiques à MAderone, soyons amis, continuons de faire des donjons ensemble, on forme une bonne équipe, ne t'en vas pas, j'ai besoin de toi pour augmenter mes LOOT!

----------


## Maximelene

Insulte. Ban.

----------


## Ptit gras

J'appelle Zepo à la modération. Qu'on vende ses légendaires pour la guilde aussi tiens  ::trollface::

----------


## olih

Je ne sais pas si vous vous rendez compte : il est dans le groupe de Mad et il loot 2 fois de suite une arme.
Maderone quoi, l'aspirateur de gold/exo en donjon/fractale.

C'est une véritable prouesse, digne d'éloges !

----------


## BigGift

ça se vend pas par contre c'est chiant  ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

A ce prix là tu vas devoir attendre un peu

----------


## Ptit gras

C'est pas le bâton quand même ?  :tired:

----------


## Maximelene

Je pense que si c'était des précurseurs, Olih l'aurait précisé.

----------


## Maderone

Non mais je pense qu'il parle du baton de la tonnelle, qui vaut plus que la légende  :^_^: 

Et non, il a loot l'espadon.

----------


## Ptit gras

C'est pas bien plus réconfortant  ::'(:

----------


## Forza Limouzi

Ptin avec mon nouveau taf, j'ai pas pu jouer depuis un mois là j'essaye de me co... mot de passe non reconnu, je le réinitialise via la récup de compte, là il me demande une authentification mobile que j'avais jamais activé.
J'envoie un mail à Anet, ils réinitialisent tout, je me connecte et surprise compte vidé et persos effacés.  ::|: 
J'ai réenvoyé un mail pour avoir un rollback. ::sad::

----------


## Maderone

Perso effacés... C'est quand même dégueulasse ça.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Ptin avec mon nouveau taf, j'ai pas pu jouer depuis un mois là j'essaye de me co... mot de passe non reconnu, je le réinitialise via la récup de compte, là il me demande une authentification mobile que j'avais jamais activé.
> J'envoie un mail à Anet, ils réinitialisent tout, je me connecte et surprise compte vidé et persos effacés. 
> J'ai réenvoyé un mail pour avoir un rollback.


Tu compte est peut-être le "inconnu" qui a pillé ce qu'il restait dans la banque de guilde avant de disparaître...

----------


## Nessou

Une vidéo très bien faite pour ceux qui ne sauraient pas/n'auraient pas compris ce qu'il va se passer avec le critical damage.

----------


## Ptit gras

'Tain 1 pour 14  ::|:

----------


## revanwolf

> Tu compte est peut-être le "inconnu" qui a pillé ce qu'il restait dans la banque de guilde avant de disparaître...


sachant que 2 personne avait quitté la guilde au moment du vidage de la  banque (

Spoiler Alert! 


 slowhand et sellusi un autre avait quitté plus tard drakard mais je pas souvenir de disparition dans la banque avec celui la

)

----------


## Forza Limouzi

ouais c'est moi Drakard mais j'avais aucun droit sur la banque.

----------


## Zepolak

De toute façon, je dirais que la disparition des persos d'un canard est un drame plus important que celui du vidage des armes de sièges, enfin je le vois comme ça, je compatis  ::sad::

----------


## Ptit gras

Surtout qu'on peut pas filer des tomes de level up  ::(:

----------


## purEcontact

*LE MARDI 11 FEVRIER 21H*



Vous vous déguiserez en un personnage en fonction des indices donnés.
Si vous n'avez pas de slot perso de libre, vous serez dans la partie des juges.






Ce sera surement très rapide, de l'ordre des 10 minutes.
Sur le principe de la chasse, vous aurez un indice, il faudra trouver l'endroit qui correspond.
A la différence des chasses au trésor, chaque minute de réflexion retirera 1 pièce d'or dans le coffre !
*Soyez rapide !*

*NB :* La difficulté sera clairement réduite par rapport aux chasses au trésor.
Le but étant de trouver rapidement la solution pour passer à la suite.








Vous vous regrouperez par équipe de 5 joueurs et serez sous l'effet de tonique (vous verrez lesquels en temps et en heure  ::P: ).
On sera sur un système de relais : dès qu'un joueur de l'équipe a terminé le jumping puzzle, un le joueur suivant a le droit de partir.
La première équipe étant arrivée à la fin gagne !

*NB :* Je sais que certain(e)s d'entre vous sont réticents aux jumping puzzle.
Trois éléments à prendre en compte :
- le jumping puzzle est l'un des plus simple du jeu 
- il n'y aura pas de pièges en plus par rapport à la vidéo  
- le mode combat des toniques ne sera pas activé

*N'ayez pas peur de participer, vous n'avez rien à perdre !*



C'est surement pour cette partie que j'aurais besoin de quelques canards avec des costumes cheaté.
Ce sera un course en 3 tours, vous serez transformé via un tonique qui vous sera fourni au moment voulu.
Je vous montrerai le circuit le soir de l'event.
Vous devrez faire face à des pièges disposés sur le parcours ainsi qu'à vos adversaires.
*Soyez fair-play !*

*NB :* J'aurais besoin de 3 canards pour l'organisation (Kiyo s'étant déjà proposé, il m'en faudrait 2 autres)


*Dans les canards qui ceux sont inscrits, qui ne peut pas venir le mardi 11 au soir ?*

(Rappel des pré-inscrits)
- Maderone (qui dit non mais avec un  ::ninja:: , c'est un oui)
- Ptit gras (qui voulait le faire donc je sais pas si ça l'intéresse mais on va dire que oui)
- Leetchii
- Zepolak
- Tibere
- Sephil
- Lanilor
- Vaaahn
- Hasunay
- Bartinoob
- Wizi
- Tygra
- Maximelene
- Revanwolf
- Kiyo (encadre au besoin)
- Tatsu
- Olih

----------


## Zepolak

> Vous vous regrouperez par équipe de 5 joueurs et serez sous l'effet de tonique (vous verrez lesquels en temps et en heure ).
> [...]
> *NB :* J'aurais besoin de 3 canards pour l'organisation (Kiyo s'étant déjà proposé, il m'en faudrait 2 autres)


J'encourage la génération d'équipes aléatoires !

Si il manque des organisateurs, je peux en faire partie.

----------


## Maximelene

Pas sûr de pouvoir être là (semaine très compliquée), mais j'essaierai autant que possible !  ::lol::

----------


## revanwolf

Si besoin d'aide pour l'organisation,je suis volontaire également.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Faites toutes les équipes aléatoires que vous voulez, dans les donjons, ce sont les miennes qui gagneront  ::ninja:: 
*best cheerleader ever*

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Salut les canards ! Dites moi, je veux me remettre (encore) à Guild Wars 2 et j'aurai quelques questions :
- y'a toujours du monde dessus ?
- y'a-t-il des classes toujours sur-représentées ?
- fouet ou martinet ?

----------


## Maximelene

- Oui.
- Oui (Guerrier, Rôdeur, notamment).
- Oui.

----------


## Maderone

D'ailleurs désormais, si tu joues un guerrier, tu rentres plus dans la guilde.

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

J'ai un gardien 80, mais je pensais remonter une classe histoire de bien me remettre dans le bain.
Genre élémentaliste ou voleur.

----------


## Maderone

Voleur !

----------


## ergonomic

si tu veux une classe complexe à jouer je te conseille élem ou ingé  :;):   (très dur d'en décrocher même après avoir tester toutes les autres)

----------


## Maderone

Après ça dépend du mode de jeu. Voleur est très fun en spvp par exemple alors que les les élems sont délaissés du fait de leurs faiblesses. 
Pour le pve, voleur ça peut être très chiant. Généralement il suffit de spammer une compétence pour être efficace même si en le voulant on peut faire varier le gameplay. En plus tu meurs très très vite puisque la plus part des claques que tu te prends, sur les boss par exemple, te retirent 75% de ta vie. Et tu n'as rien pour soutenir ta team à part une spé venin que personne ne doit jouer. 
Ouais, dis comme ça, elle a pas grand chose pour elle. Mais si tu cherches quelques choses de fun et dynamique ça pourrait te convenir.

----------


## BigGift

Une bonne chose de gw2 d'ailleurs, toutes les classes peuvent donjon, ça change de gw1 et des build préfabriqués =)

----------


## Bartinoob

En pve, le voleur ne sert à peu près à rien (bisous mad). Même chose pour le rodeur et l'ingé, au passage. C'est un peu l'inverse en spvp puisque ces classes sont bien puissantes dans ce mode.

Si par contre tu veux te faire plein d'amis en pve, tu peux tenter le mesmer ou le guerrier.

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

J'aime pas trop l'esper dans son design. Faire caca des papillons de lumière c'est pas mon trip.
Mais ouais, le voleur m'a l'air pas mal, il bouge beaucoup. Je me tâtais un peu pour l'élémentaire parce que ça m'avait l'air assez complexe.

Je me tâte encore  ::P:

----------


## Nessou

> En pve, le voleur ne sert à peu près à rien (bisous mad). Même chose pour le rodeur et l'ingé, au passage.


 :tired: 

Sinon, Guerrier et Gardien sont les meilleures classes pour commencer, toutes deux excellentes que ce soit en PvE, WvW ou PvP et pas compliquées à jouer.

----------


## Maximelene

> J'aime pas trop l'esper dans son design.


T'as du te tromper de jeu, c'est le Mesmer sur GW2.  ::ninja::

----------


## Charmide

NDA break, modobell  ::o:

----------


## Maderone

> Sinon, Guerrier et Gardien sont les meilleures classes pour commencer, toutes deux excellentes que ce soit en PvE, WvW ou PvP et pas compliquées à jouer.


Nan prend pas Guerrier, c'est une classe de plow. Tu faceroll sur ton clavier et tu défonces tout. Donc ouais, la classe est efficace, mais c'est pas très intéressant de rouler sur tout !
Prends une classe d'homme, qui demande du skill. Et prends pas Barti comme exemple  ::ninja:: 
Elem c'est bien aussi et ça permet de beaucoup mieux soutenir sa team qu'un voleur.

----------


## NayeDjel

> J'aime pas trop l'esper dans son design. Faire caca des papillons de lumière c'est pas mon trip.
> Mais ouais, le voleur m'a l'air pas mal, il bouge beaucoup.
> Je me tâte encore


Boouuh les préjugés !  ::o:  
Si tu penses que le voleur bouge beaucoup, joue un mesmer double épées/staff en Shatter Zerk.
Je t'assure que c'est au moins aussi dynamique, ca demande une grosse dose d'attention au niveau des déplacements et de la gestion des CD. Le DPS est très décent et tu as l'un des plus gros burst du jeu  :;):

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> Sinon, Guerrier et Gardien sont les meilleures classes pour commencer, toutes deux excellentes que ce soit en PvE, WvW ou PvP et pas compliquées à jouer.


Comme dit dans mon premier message j'ai déjà un gardien 80. Je suis loin de débuter dans le jeu mais j'ai fait une loooooongue pause  ::P: 




> T'as du te tromper de jeu, c'est le Mesmer sur GW2.


Oh merde. Je sais même pas d'où je sors ce nom en plus.




> Boouuh les préjugés !  
> Si tu penses que le voleur bouge beaucoup, joue un mesmer double épées/staff en Shatter Zerk.
> Je t'assure que c'est au moins aussi dynamique, ca demande une grosse dose d'attention au niveau des déplacements et de la gestion des CD. Le DPS est très décent et tu as l'un des plus gros burst du jeu


Les cacas papillons. Je peux pas.

Mais ouais, je vais me pencher un peu sur l'élem (je préfère une classe plus teamplay).
Et si c'est de la merde je jetterai un œil au mesmer...

----------


## ergonomic

haha l'élem bon choix !!

In your face Maderone !! on en veut pas de tes voleurs  ::P:  

Non sérieusement sur gw2 c'est assez simple le jeux en terme de raccourcis je trouve, donc avoir un perso un peu plus complexe est synonyme d'amusement pour ma part. Et tu peux avoir un peu de mobilité et beaucoup de dynamisme sur l'élem (enfin pas au baton)

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Et tu peux avoir un peu de mobilité et beaucoup de dynamisme sur l'élem (enfin pas au baton)


Je crois que tu joues MAL  :tired:

----------


## Maderone

> In your face Maderone !! on en veut pas de tes voleurs


Grrr

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Mais vous avez quoi contre le voleur ? De ce que j'ai testé il a l'air bien fun et mobile, sans être poulpicide comme l'élem.

----------


## Ptit gras

C'est tous des voleurs ces voleurs  :tired:

----------


## Maderone

> Mais vous avez quoi contre le voleur ? De ce que j'ai testé il a l'air bien fun et mobile, sans être poulpicide comme l'élem.


Oui c'est fun, mais l'invisibilité fait rager, alors qu'elle est loin d'être permanente. 
Si t'enlève la rage, le voleur est juste inutile en groupe dans le sens où il lui apporte rien du tout. Comme j'ai dit, à part une spé venin, t'a rien à apporter à ta team. A part des dégâts, donc voilà.

----------


## ergonomic

non c'est juste pour embêter maderone en fait  :;): 

Bah lee tchii tu me diras pas que c'est aussi dynamique à jouer au baton qu'en D/D ? après je dis pas que c'est moins bien ou quoi j'étais en bâton hier soir et ça a envoyé des chocapic

----------


## Maderone

> non c'est juste pour embêter maderone en fait


Mais ça m'embête pas ! Je te pête le nez quand tu veux :x

----------


## Nessou

Lee Tchii elle clique, donc même au bâton c'est dynamique pour elle.

----------


## Maderone

\o/ Ohlé !!

----------


## purEcontact

J'ai mes 20 membres pour l'event \o/

- Maderone 
- Ptit gras 
- Leetchii
- Zepolak
- Tibere
- Sephil
- Lanilor
- Vaaahn
- Hasunay
- Bartinoob
- Wizi
- Tygra
- Maximelene
- Revanwolf
- Kiyo 
- Tatsu
- Olih
- Beanna
- Lexta
- Lilydrumba (qui va râler mais avec un bon forcing, ça va passer  ::trollface::  ).

Ça veut pas dire que vous ne pouvez pas pointé mardi prochain (loin de là !) mais au moins, je sais que j'ai assez de membres pour avoir du fnu :D.

----------


## ergonomic

normalement je serais là pure mais tjs sous réserve que des gens débarquent chez moi à l'improviste. En fait depuis que j'ai ma jambe de bois bizarrement on me demande plus mon avis ça déboule chez moi comme ça  ::P:

----------


## LilyDrumba

Hey mais euh...j'ai rien dit moi !  ::o:

----------


## purEcontact

C'est parfait, on te demande pas ton avis, tu viens ! 

_(hein dis, tu viens ? )_

----------


## SteackHC

Je serai p-e de la partie pure!

----------


## LilyDrumba

> C'est parfait, on te demande pas ton avis, tu viens ! 
> 
> _(hein dis, tu viens ? )_


Bon ok si je suis chez moi et que ça dure pas 3h je serais là  :;):

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Bon, les 3 succès du meta "La lisière des Brumes" se font en 10 minutes dont 9 dans l'instance solo à écouter des dialogues... 
Sans déconner, ils se sont pas foulés sur ce coup.

Ah, et les deux coffres contiennent du loot magique que je vous laisse découvrir  ::P:

----------


## Nessou

Je confirme que si vous faites un ticket pour vous faire rembourser votre armure légère du baiser embrasé vous avez 800 gemmes et vous gardez l'armure. Allez hop un finisher quaggan pour moi.

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Bon en fait c'est rigolo l'élém avec les dagues, mais j'ai pas assez de doigts.
Ça viendra.

----------


## ergonomic

> Je confirme que si vous faites un ticket pour vous faire rembourser votre armure légère du baiser embrasé vous avez 800 gemmes et vous gardez l'armure. Allez hop un finisher quaggan pour moi.


arf mais comment vous faites ça ?  ::P:  (deja de quoi avoir 800 gemmes)
tu utilise les item pour transfo ton armure et ils disent rien ?

----------


## Lee Tchii

Ça, ce serait malhonnête et ça va à l'encontre de la charte CPC. Il y a des chances qu'il fasse uniquement un ticket et que Anet rembourse les gemmes sans enlever l'armure qui doit être liée, vu que c'est un peu eux qui ont fait des bêtises avec ce skin.

----------


## Nessou

Exactement.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Je lis dans les pensées de Nessou  ::o:

----------


## Sephil

> arf mais comment vous faites ça ?  (deja de quoi avoir 800 gemmes)
> tu utilise les item pour transfo ton armure et ils disent rien ?


C'est pour les gens qui ont acheté l'armure AVANT qu'elle change de skin.  :;):

----------


## ergonomic

aaah merci des précisions. M'enfin avec mes 3 po toute façon les 800 gemmes c'est pas pour de suite (pi je préfère le finisher l'amure fait trop chaudière)

----------


## Maderone

Ouais, tout à fait d'accord avec toi pour l'armure. 



Enfin... Je veux dire... Quoi ?  ::huh::

----------


## Nessou

Il est cool ton vélo Maderone.

----------


## Maderone

Merci  ::):

----------


## Sephil

Fais gaffe où tu le gares, avec un tel swag on risque de te le voler !

----------


## Lee Tchii

Mon vélo ... je rappelle que Mad habite visiblement chez moi !
Et je me demande comment j'ai aussi froid avec une magnifique chaudière comme ça  ::ninja::

----------


## Wizi

Actuellement, dans la boutique aux gemmes il y a un booster expérience et une orbe de résurrection à récupérer gratuitement pour ceux que ça intéresserait.

----------


## ergonomic

Mais lee tchii c'est parce que si on chauffe plus c'est pas bon pour le PC. Mad c'est un vrai hardcore gamer qui est prêt à se peler les miches pour son PC !

----------


## Maderone

C'est mon pc, le chauffage de la maison !

----------


## mikelion

Quelqu'un sait comment on récupère des pièces de golem dans la lisière des brumes  (pour le succès) ?
Merci

----------


## Maderone

Faut trouver comment passer en dessous du "rez-de-chaussé". Y'a qu'une pièce.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Quelqu'un sait comment on récupère des pièces de golem dans la lisière des brumes  (pour le succès) ?
> Merci


La vidéo de dulfy est parfaite.
De plus, elle donne l'astuce qui fonctionne pour nous, étant rouge.
Il suffit de prendre le buff à l'ouest pour être invulnérable pendant 3 minutes. Puis de suivre le chemin montré dans la vidéo :

----------


## Maderone

Voici le cadeau d'anniversaire que j'ai offert à Lytchi : 



http://poshkrogan.deviantart.com/gallery/

----------


## Lee Tchii

Si c'est pas la classe :3

----------


## Tygra

Il faut de tout pour faire un monde !  ::trollface::

----------


## purEcontact

Ca va être marrant le jour où elle changera d'arme ou de perso  ::ninja:: .

----------


## ergonomic

En fait le dessin c'est maderone qui chasse le pigeon et Lee tchii qui l'embroche pour le faire cuire ?  ::O:

----------


## Bartinoob

> I do not draw Charr or Asura right now. I'm not racist, im just bad at their proportions T.T


A mort §

J'aime bien son style sinon, genre ça : 

qui me rappelle ça :

----------


## Nessou

Moi ça me fait penser à ça :

----------


## Maderone

Et moi ça me fait penser à ça :

----------


## revanwolf

nessou c'est tiré de Gunslinger girls,non?

----------


## Bartinoob

Oui mais moi je parlais du petit sourire "j'vais t'péter ta gueule à coups de calibre .50"  ::ninja::

----------


## revanwolf

> Oui mais moi je parlais du petit sourire "j'vais t'péter ta gueule à coups de calibre .50"


ah Revi,un des personnages les plus barré en manga.

----------


## Nessou

> nessou c'est tiré de Gunslinger girls,non?


Oui !

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Dites, ça sert à quoi la "chance" que donnent les essences de chance ?

----------


## purEcontact

Améliorer ton droprate d'item.
Comme dans diablo mais en moins pété que diablo.

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Bah le truc que je pige pas c'est que, quand je consomme ces essences, ma stat n'augmente pas et j'ai rien qui n'indique si c'est un buff ou si c'est permanent.
Et vu que la stat s'appelle "augmentation de la magie "ou une connerie du même genre je pensais que c'était deux trucs différents.

----------


## purEcontact

T'as 2 types de buff en fait.
L'augmentation de magie qui est un item à utiliser (un trefle) et qui augmente ton pourcentage pendant *une durée*.
De l'autre, tu as les essences (ce dont tu parles) qui augmentent ton score de manière *permanente*.

Pour avoir 1% (pour cent) de chance de loot supplémentaire permanente, tu dois augmenter ton score de X points.
Le score que tu dois atteindre pour le palier suivant, tu peux le voir dans ton panneau héros (H par défaut), dans la partie succès (avant dernier onglet) et sur la partie droite, dans bonus de compte.

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah, tout est plus clair maintenant.

Merci pour l'explication !

---------- Post added at 18h30 ---------- Previous post was at 18h15 ----------

Ce serait possible de me réintégrer dans la guilde CPC d'ailleurs ? (Kaokill.7054).
Je me ferait bien quelques virées en RvR.

----------


## Zepolak

> Ce serait possible de me réintégrer dans la guilde CPC d'ailleurs ? (Kaokill.7054).
> Je me ferait bien quelques virées en RvR.


Je suggère le MP à Tynril. S'il ne répond pas au bout de quelques jours, un MP à un autre des animateurs (dont moi, Maderone...)

----------


## Maderone

Il est invité TKT bro

----------


## purEcontact

Le MP à Tynril, c'est surtout pour qu'il mette à jour son tableau des retraités.

----------


## Zepolak

> Le MP à Tynril, c'est surtout pour qu'il mette à jour son tableau des retraités.


Exactement !

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Yep, j'ai envoyé directement un petit courrier à Tynril.

Sinon, autre question : les extraits de karma et autres trucs de karma, mieux vaut les utiliser de suite ou c'est comme avant et il est plus intéressant de les utiliser avec certains bonus (j'avais entendu parlé d'un bonus de guilde à l'époque) ?

Je sais pas si je suis clair  :tired:

----------


## Maderone

Les bonus ne fonctionnent plus sur les consommables karma. Donc oui, utilise tout maintenant.

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Okay, merci !

----------


## tibere

> J'encourage la génération d'équipes aléatoires !
> 
> Si il manque des organisateurs, je peux en faire partie.


j'avais pas vu ta réplique zepo, bien ça, comme ça suis sure d'avoir un groupe  ::wub::

----------


## purEcontact

Les groupes pour le jumping puzzle sont déjà fait et seront révélés demain soir.
Donc non, vous ne grouperez pas avec qui vous voudrez.

----------


## Kiyo

Oh, on peut pas avoir un aperçu des groupes dès maintenant ? Histoire de commencer à râler discuter joyeusement entre coéquipiers et de se mettre en condition pour demain  ::):

----------


## Maderone

Je peux être avec Kiyo ? Elle joue jamais avec moi  ::sad::

----------


## ergonomic

on va tous venir en mesmer juste pour le jumping :D

----------


## olih

L'heure est grave.

Il avait été proposé pendant les missions de guilde du dimanche 9 février 2014 de renommer le rang d'animateur en quelque chose de plus grandiose, de plus sain, le rang 

Spoiler Alert! 


"super pénible"

.

Mais ces gens de vertus incertaines n'ont pas trouver mieux que de se renommer en Super Animateur !

C'est une Honte mes amis, une sandale  ::sad:: .

----------


## purEcontact

> Oh, on peut pas avoir un aperçu des groupes dès maintenant ? Histoire de commencer à râler discuter joyeusement entre coéquipiers et de se mettre en condition pour demain


Nop, vous les aurez demain soir avant de commencer les jumping puzzle.




> Je peux être avec Kiyo ? Elle joue jamais avec moi


J'ai fait les groupes de manière totalement "aléatoire" (après l'intervention de zepo) et je ne les changerais pas.
Tu verras donc demain soir si t'es avec elle ou pas.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Moi j'ai suivi l'avis Canard.
C'est Zepo qui m'a déboutée !  ::o:

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Bon, je vais tester l’illusionniste finalement. Il me tentait trop malgré les papillons  :tired:

----------


## Tygra

Il s'appelle envouteur ou mesmer  :tired: 

Tu verras c'est sympa comme classe, surtout au niveau 80. La phase de leveling par contre je l'ai trouvée relativement atroce  :;):

----------


## purEcontact

La phase de leveling est atroce.
C'est la dernière classe que j'ai up 80 et, avec l'ingénieur, celle qui m'a fait le plus chier à up.

----------


## ds108j

J'ai envie de le relancer !!!  ::ninja:: 
Mon Necro plante verte m'appelle !!!  ::ninja::

----------


## Raymonde

Moi je m'y suis remis taquet après 6 mois de pause au moins, j'arrive tiens je suis toujours dans la guilde cpc, 3-4 jours après, tiens je n'y suis plus  ::P:

----------


## Zepolak

> Moi je m'y suis remis taquet après 6 mois de pause au moins, j'arrive tiens je suis toujours dans la guilde cpc, 3-4 jours après, tiens je n'y suis plus


Faut voir avec Tynril qui tient à jour la liste des retraités. C'est possible que tu sois passé pile entre le moment où il a fait tourner son script qui détectait les inactifs de longue date, et celui où il a effectivement supprimé les gens inactifs en question de la guilde.
Canard un jour, canard toujours.

----------


## purEcontact

Puisqu'on a l'air d'avoir des revenants, je me permet de vous citer Tynril concernant votre retour :




> *3. J'étais un Canard, je n'ai pas joué depuis longtemps, et il semblerait que je ne sois plus dans la guilde...*
> 
> En raison du grand nombre de joueurs qui évoluent avec nous, nous avons parfois du déguilder des membres n'ayant pas donné signe de vie depuis longtemps. Si vous en faites partie, il vous suffit de m'écrire un message privé ou de me contacter directement en jeu pour avoir une invitation dans la guilde.
> 
> Pour vérifier si c'est bien une mise à la retraite qui vous est arrivée, vous pouvez consulter la liste des retraités.

----------


## Raymonde

Ah c'est pas très grave c'était juste marrant de croiser des cpc dans les zones  ::P:  

Et puis vous avez viré l'emblème grenouille je crois  :Emo: 

---------- Post added at 14h32 ---------- Previous post was at 14h31 ----------

Ouaaaah galoustic est dans la liste !

----------


## Zepolak

> Et puis vous avez viré l'emblème grenouille je crois


Maintenant, c'est "mieux", tout le monde peut changer l'emblème à l'envie  ::trollface::

----------


## purEcontact

Mais personne le fait.

----------


## Raymonde

Ahbah réinvitez moi je m'en occupe pas de souci  ::siffle::

----------


## Kiyo

> Mais personne le fait.


Oh si certains s'amusent, j'ai fréquemment regretté d'avoir le cerf volant avec l’emblème de la guilde  ::P:

----------


## purEcontact

Dans le cas où vous ne pourriez pas venir ce soir, envoyez moi un MP sur le forum ou en jeu.
Je préfère être prévenu -même tardivement- que de me retrouver devant le fait accompli à 21h.

----------


## Hasunay

Super event bien fun merci à toi pure ! Et gloire à l'équipe des poupées !

----------


## Tygra

Merci pure  :;):

----------


## Wizi

Merci pure pour cet évent !
Et puis l'after-party combat de mini-cpc !!

----------


## tibere

Un des moments terrible fût celui des bonhommes de neige sur ressort, les bras débiles ecartés, un régal à voir , (heu parce qu'a faire t'as le temps de voir justement ;o) )
merci pure ;o)

----------


## purEcontact

Merci surtout à ceux qui sont venus.
Faire un event, si je suis le seul à y participer, ça n'a aucun intérêt  ::ninja:: .

Les winners de la soirée :

Cosplay (2po50 par cosplay):
- Sephil dans le rôle de Jules Winnfield



> Je traine avec un blanc pourtant t'oserai pas me traiter de gland.
> Avant de buter des mecs je leur cite Ezechiel 25:17.


- Bartinoob dans le rôle de Kurt Wagner



> Je suis pas un bleu, je me téléporte où je veux.
> J'ai tourné dans des vidéos X malgré mes drôles d'hélix.


Course au trésor :
- Anneliane qui a récupéré 6 po pour m'avoir trouvé en moins de 5 minutes.



> J'ai rencontré cette voyageuse dans les contreforts et je lui aurait bien mis une cartouche !


Jumping Puzzle :
- L'équipe des Kodan endiablé (ou empaffé, mais vu qu'ils sont tombés moins souvent que les autres... bref !) se partage 4 po.
Sephil, Zepolak, Ivanoff, Bartinoob.

Course en bonhomme de neige (lieu : Hoelbrak) :
- Tatsu aka "je ne fuis pas, c'est de la stratégie" qui remporte la course et les 5 po.
- Le second (honte à moi, je crois que c'est ivanoff mais j'ai oublié) qui gagne 3 po.
- Beanna aka "je vais te chopper Sephil, même si j'suis devant" qui récupère 2 po.

Si jamais vous avez envie de créer un event (même un petit), lancez vous, ça fait passer du temps aux guildmates, on s'amuse bien (me semble  ::P: ) et c'est avec plaisir que j'y participerais (ou -si besoin- que j'aiderais à l'organisation). :;): 

*J'oubliais !*

Un grand merci au roi du jumping puzzle (Maderone) qui s'est vautré pas loin de 3 (ou 4, voir plus) fois sur le jumping puzzle le plus simple du jeu ainsi qu'à Anneliane qui a failli - encore une fois - se faire kick de la guilde pour avoir tirer à boulet de canon sur les guildmates (en même temps, je suis sûr que ce plaisir un peu malsain en valait le coup :D).
Sans vos coups tordus lors de la course, ça aurait été vraiment moins drôle.

Un grand grand merci à ceux (et notamment celle  :;):  ) qui redoutaient de faire le jumping puzzle mais qui, pour me faire plaisir, ont participé à l'event.

----------


## ergonomic

Erf je regrette de n'avoir pu être la. J'aime bien ta citation je ne fuis pas c'est une stratégie de retraite (c'est dans kenichi ça non?).
Bravo aux vainqueurs en espérant que Pur ait rapidement à nouveau la motive  :;):

----------


## Zepolak

C'était super chouettos !

----------


## Maderone

> Un grand merci au roi du jumping puzzle (Maderone) qui s'est vautré pas loin de 3 (ou 4, voir plus) fois sur le jumping puzzle le plus simple du jeu


C'est le stress !! Je suis nul pour gérer ça, hahaha !

C'est très cool sinon, merci.

----------


## Sephil

Merci Pure, event très sympa encore. :D

----------


## Lee Tchii

> C'est le stress !! Je suis nul pour gérer ça, hahaha !


Et dire que tous mes espoirs reposaient sur toi, que j'avais nommé mon héraut de la soirée  :tired: 
Et dire que j'ai lamentablement raté la course parce que tu m'as délibérément mis deux fear, trois grabs et 2 K.O. dans la course  :tired: 
...
Heureusement qu'ils ont sorti une boite de chocolats magiques pour te rattraper à l'H.V. !

Et un grand merci à Pure !

----------


## Kiyo

C'était vraiment très très sympa, que ce soit le "creusage" de méninges (merci google) pour les cosplay, le mini jeu de piste (victory \o/), le puzzle en équipe (vive l'enqueste !) ou la course en bonhomme de neige avec des déplacements d'une classe incommensurable.

Et effectivement, le plaisir de tirer sur les gens vaut le coup, je regrette juste que Tatsu ait soudoyé mon canon pour qu'il ne soit jamais op quand il passe  ::P: 

Encore merci pour l'organisation, pour les events en eux mêmes avec des énigmes quand même bien calibrées et pour l'"emballage", à savoir l'organisation à proprement parlé et la présentation.

Ah, et très sympa le post event poursuite en bagarre costumée dans tout Hoelbrak  ::lol::   (même si je maudis ceux qui m'ont privée de ma si jolie couronne qui m'allait si bien)

----------


## Maderone

> Et dire que j'ai lamentablement raté la course parce que tu m'as délibérément mis deux fear, trois grabs et 2 K.O. dans la course


J'ai fait ça avec tout le monde Lytchi ^^ 
T'as juste eu la chance de te prendre le fear qui était destiné à d'autres. Comme Tatsu qui a évité par deux fois un full focus parce que ceux de derrière faisaient pas attention à mes pièges !!  :tired: 
Et puis heureusement que je t'ai pas reconnu dans la masse, on m'aurait accusé de favoritisme !





> le "creusage" de méninges (merci google) pour les cosplay


Ah oui d'ailleurs j'ai bien aimé les énigmes. D'habitude je déteste ça parce que je suis nul !. Mais là, j'ai trouvé avec un peu jugeote ! C'était agréable

----------


## Bartinoob

> J'aime bien ta citation je ne fuis pas c'est une stratégie de retraite (c'est dans kenichi ça non?).


Il me semble qu'il appelle ça une "retraite stratégique".

Sinon c'était cool ! Moins rentable que le farm cita niveau po, mais cool  ::ninja::

----------


## Raymonde

Hé maderone t'as chopé l'arc poney ?

----------


## Maderone

> Hé maderone t'as chopé l'arc poney ?


Depuis un an oui ! J'ai même le pistolet qui tire des confettis et des pissenlits, maintenant.

----------


## Raymonde

La chance 

Le pistolet je ne savais pas qu'il existait, je vais essayer de le choper pour mon schübling  ::lol::

----------


## Maderone

T'es devenu fan de poney toi maintenant ?  ::P:

----------


## Raymonde

Ben j'ai cliqué pour essayé mais non la magie n'a pas opéré  ::P:  Ya un trop gros décalage entre la musique et le scénario (sérieux et épiques) et le dessin, c'est gênant quoi. Peut-être si j'avais eu 15 ans de moins . Et encore je doute j'aurais sûrement fait l'impasse vu que c'est un peu designé "truc pour fille".

----------


## tibere

non mais sinon vous êtes sure que je méritais qu'une pièce de cuivre pour mon alannnnnnn de la série helix ;o)



non mais sinon :



> Envoyé par X-Men
> Je suis pas un bleu, je me téléporte où je veux.
> J'ai tourné dans des vidéos X malgré mes drôles d'hélix.


mr spoke !!!!! mais c'est bien sur !!  (2eme moove de ma pensée d'hier soir)
*je suis pas un bleu* : toujours en t-shirt bleu
*je me téléporte* : ben voui il le fait  !
*J'ai tourné dans des vidéos X* : heu suis pas aller voir mais suis sure que ça c'est fait ! t'ain un po à celui qui trouve une ref de spoke dans le domaine du x;o)
*malgré mes drôles d'hélix* : là aussi oui !

----------


## Bartinoob

> *J'ai tourné dans des vidéos X* : heu suis pas aller voir mais suis sure que ça c'est fait ! t'ain un po à celui qui trouve une ref de spoke dans le domaine du x;o)




 ::ninja:: 

C'est fou le nombre de résultat qu'on peut avoir avec un Safesearch désactivé ...

----------


## tibere

j'ai trouvé aussi mais comme t'as été plus rapide je t’envoie ton po ;o)

----------


## ds108j

ça faisait du bien de revenir en jeu après 4 ou 5 mois ! Même si je ne suis que lvl 32 !  ::P:

----------


## Maximelene

Mardi prochain : le finisher Aragorn Ascalonien.

----------


## Raymonde

> Mardi prochain : le finisher Aragorn Ascalonien.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/w2KmJ64.gif


Elle est en culotte  :tired:

----------


## ds108j

Merci pour la soirée d'hier ! Je ne connaissais pas ces sorties de "guilde" et c'est cool de se faire aider et de faire les event ensemble ! (La course de poulet !  ::P: )

----------


## Maximelene

Profitez bien de votre dernière soirée à l'Arche du Lion.  ::trollface::

----------


## Tigermilk

raaah fuck faut que je deplace mes persos ce soir ... Et ca tombe pile quand je viens de virer GW2 de mon SSD et que je me tappe des chargements longs à mourrir  ::(:

----------


## purEcontact

J'connais un mec, il a fait un event à hoelbrak, du coup la majorité de ses perso est à hoelbrak  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Maximelene

https://vine.co/v/MZZ1b1mgw0F

Scarlet disant "tu ne seras plus qu'un souvenir", avec en image cette pauvre statue de l'Arche qui ne fait rien qu'à se faire détruire.

Anet, bande de putes.

Ils sont décidés à faire monter la hype. Je leur souhaite de ne pas se foirer, cette fois.

----------


## Tynril

J'ai toujours trouvé que ses yeux étaient louches de toute façon.  ::ninja::

----------


## purEcontact

Je vous avoue que je suis en train de rameuter secrètement tout ceux qui ont arrêté de jouer à Guild Wars 2 en leur ventant les missions de guildes "conviviales" et des events si couillons organisés par les membres.
Les pauvres, ils vont se rendre compte que je suis un infâme vendeur de rêve.  ::ninja::

----------


## Lee Tchii

Surtout si je suis obligée de tenir ma pas promesse/gage imposé de dimanche dernier ...
Vu que je n'ai aucun talent comme organisatrice d'événement ...
Ça les fera tous fuir !

----------


## Maximelene

> Surtout si je suis obligée de tenir ma pas promesse/gage imposé de dimanche dernier ...


Tits Details or GTFO !

----------


## Maderone

Elle a juste déclenché le défi de guilde qu'on a toutes les semaines depuis... Des mois. On lui avait dit "si tu tombes sur les barrils, t'es obligé d'organiser un event"

----------


## tibere

+1
j'attends l' évent de lee tchii avec impatience... need de me transformer et d'avoir des points dans cette discipline !

----------


## Lee Tchii

Mais puisqu'on vous dit que je suis nulle en organisatrice  ::sad:: 
Vous allez être super déçus  ::sad::

----------


## Maximelene

Ah bah c'est clair que si tu pars dans cette optique...

----------


## Maderone

Je propose un event spécial Lytchi. Mardi soir. Tout le monde. Joue avec...

La souris uniquement ! 

TADAAAAAMMMMMM

----------


## ds108j

> Je propose un event spécial Lytchi. Mardi soir. Tout le monde. Joue avec...
> 
> La souris uniquement ! 
> 
> TADAAAAAMMMMMM

----------


## Tigermilk

> Je propose un event spécial Lytchi. Mardi soir. Tout le monde. Joue avec...
> 
> La souris uniquement ! 
> 
> TADAAAAAMMMMMM


On a le droit aux souris de pr0 GamerZ avec moultes boutons sous le pouce ?

----------


## Maximelene

On peut quand même utiliser le clavier pour se déplacer, hein ?

----------


## Maderone

> On a le droit aux souris de pr0 GamerZ avec moultes boutons sous le pouce ?


Nope ! Justement, l'intérêt c'est de lancer les sorts en cliquant dessus !




> On peut quand même utiliser le clavier pour se déplacer, hein ?


Bah oui !

----------


## Maximelene

Ouf !

Et l'esquive, en appuyant deux fois sur une direction ?

----------


## Lee Tchii

:tired: 
Va mourir Mad !
Alors, j'utilise trois boutons sur la souris. Et oui, on se déplace au clavier. Mais les sorts (sélection, cible ou switch) se font à la souris.
Yep, double touche pour l'esquive.

----------


## ds108j

> On peut quand même utiliser le clavier pour se déplacer, hein ?


J'aurais pas été aussi gentil que Maderone, le clic gauche + clic droit te permet d'avancer, pourquoi ne pas s'en contenter ?  ::trollface:: 

Edit : Vous êtes trop gentils !  ::P:

----------


## Maderone

> Yep, double touche pour l'esquive.


Comme j'ai pas envie que vous preniez de très très trèèèèèèèèès mauvaises habitudes, la double tape pour esquive n'est pas obligatoire.

----------


## Maximelene

> J'aurais pas été aussi gentil que Maderone, le clic gauche + clic droit te permet d'avancer, pourquoi ne pas s'en contenter ?


Parce que le but, c'est de jouer comme Lee Tchii, pas comme un handicapé moteur.

Faites la blague vous-même, je n'ai pas envie de me fâcher avec ma sucrette.

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Comme j'ai pas envie que vous preniez de très très trèèèèèèèèès mauvaises habitudes, la double tape pour esquive n'est pas obligatoire.


Et.  :tired: 
Tu permets ? C'est MON event !
Et non Max, je n'avance pas comme ça.

----------


## Maximelene

Je sais bien, je t'ai assez vu jouer pour le savoir. C'était plus une question pour le fnu qu'autre chose.  :;):

----------


## Zepolak

M'enfin bref, toujours est-il que planifier un event à l'avance, c'est une noble cause. Et le tiers du succès de l'event est lié à la motivation de l'organisateur, si ce n'est la moitié. L'autre tiers, c'est les participants, si ce n'est la moitié aussi.

----------


## Maximelene

Le dernier tiers fait du boudin, ses deux camarades tiers débordent sur son territoire.  ::(:

----------


## Maderone

> Et. 
> Tu permets ? C'est MON event !
> Et non Max, je n'avance pas comme ça.



En attendant, tout ce que tu fais c'est de dire que t'es nulle en organisation d'event, donc je dois bien prendre les devants !

----------


## Zepolak

Surtout on pense à up le tiers et lui mettre des défenses !

----------


## olih

Faite gaffe, il y a Tatsu qui réfléchit à un event  ::trollface:: .

----------


## purEcontact

Je dirais plutôt un tiers d'organisation préalable et deux tiers de bonnes motivations des participants.
Proposer un truc nul, si t'as des participants qui ont envie de faire les cons, tu pourras en tirer quelque chose.
A l'inverse, proposer un truc super, si les participants n'ont pas envie de s'impliquer, c'est voué à l'échec.

Exemple concret : la dernière course .
Si les participants n'avaient pas joué le jeu en trichant (genre le gros raccourci dégueulasse), ça aurait cassé tout le fun.
Même Steack, qui se retrouve dernier, plutôt que de mettre de la mauvaise volonté, a préféré se foutre sur la tronche avec maderone  :;): .

Bref, 1/3 organisation, 2/3 participants.

@Leetchi, si tu n'as pas d'idée "originale", reprends des trucs qui ont déjà été fait.
La dernière soirée que j'ai faite, c'était une idée de vaaahn, une de maderone, une d'arenanet (légèrement modifié) et j'avoue, une de ma part.
Tu peux partir sur le principe de la chasse à la prime : il y a un mob qui a un nom particulier (au hasard, Grazden le protecteur), tu balances la zone dans laquelle il est, un timer et t'as un event !

----------


## Maximelene

> Je dirais plutôt un tiers d'organisation préalable et deux tiers de bonnes motivations des participants.
> Proposer un truc nul, si t'as des participants qui ont envie de faire les cons, tu pourras en tirer quelque chose.
> A l'inverse, proposer un truc super, si les participants n'ont pas envie de s'impliquer, c'est voué à l'échec.


Clairement.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Bon, bon, bon ...
On va faire les choses bien.
Je ne vais pas organiser un événement de guilde parce que j'ai perdu un pari que je n'ai même pas entamé, je vais organiser un événement de guilde parce que j'ai envie !
Et histoire que les choses soient bien faites, je vais avoir besoin de quelques aides-événements et d'un peu de temps supplémentaire.
Tout le monde va être concentré sur l'Arche de toute façon.
On vous informera dès qu'on sera au point niveau connerie !

----------


## Gwenn

Événement de guilde: capturer l'arche du lion.

Uniquement avec des CPC.


En slip  ::trollface::

----------


## Maximelene

> Je ne vais pas organiser un événement de guilde parce que j'ai perdu un pari que je n'ai même pas entamé, je vais organiser un événement de guilde parce que j'ai envie !


Mais bien sûr.  ::trollface::

----------


## ds108j

Moi je propose de noter la prestation de Lee Tchii.

Si elle est à la hauteur de nos attentes (voire meilleure) on se cotise pour lui payer une CG pour qu'elle arrête de jouer en LOW.

----------


## Maximelene

Moi je propose plutôt de la laisser se débrouiller pour faire son event, d'en pourrir l'organisation en arrivant en retard, en mettant le doigt sur tous les soucis, en foutant le bordel et en ne suivant aucune consigne, puis de se plaindre pendant 6 mois de la qualité plus que relative de cet event, tout en râlant sur le fait qu'on n'en voit pas assez.

----------


## ds108j

Fais gaffe au retour de karma ! Après ça peut chauffer !  ::ninja::

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Moi je propose plutôt de la laisser se débrouiller pour faire son event, d'en pourrir l'organisation en arrivant en retard, en mettant le doigt sur tous les soucis, en foutant le bordel et en ne suivant aucune consigne, puis de se plaindre pendant 6 mois de la qualité plus que relative de cet event, tout en râlant sur le fait qu'on n'en voit pas assez.


Mais si tu veux organiser un event Maxi, vas-y !  ::trollface:: 
Ne t'en prive surtout pas !  ::trollface::

----------


## purEcontact

Il en a déjà organisé un cet été.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Est-ce que ça empêche d'en refaire ? 
Genre c'est mono-mandat ?
Et dans ce cas, comment as-tu fait Pure pour te succéder autant à toi-même ?

----------


## ds108j

Moi je veux bien en organiser un, j'ai une idée, mais j'aurais besoin d'un peu de temps, et sûrement d'aide le dit-jour.

----------


## Mr Slurp

Si vous avez besoin d'un clown pour faire de l'animation, je pourrai peut sans doute me rendre dispo  :;):

----------


## Maderone

Merci Slurp... Tu peux rentrer chez toi maintenant  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Merci Slurp... Tu peux rentrer chez toi maintenant


 :Emo:  
:modobell:
:mechancetégratuite:
 :Emo:

----------


## Maderone

Baaaah, tu sais que je le pense presque pas !

----------


## Maximelene

> Mais si tu veux organiser un event Maxi, vas-y ! 
> Ne t'en prive surtout pas !


Mais ne t'inquiète pas pour ça. Je n'ai pas besoin de perdre un pari pour avoir soudainement envie d'organiser quelque chose.  ::trollface::

----------


## ds108j

Dites, petite question, est ce que l'affiliation à la guilde est liée au compte, ou peut-on avoir plusieurs persos sur un même compte dans différentes guildes, voire sans guilde ?

Seconde question, en général c'est quel soir les organisations d'event ?

----------


## Maximelene

L'affiliation à une guilde (ou plusieurs) est liée au compte : tous tes personnages sont dans les mêmes guildes.  :;):

----------


## Leybi

Les guildes sont liées au compte, mais tu peux avoir maximum 4 guildes en même temps.

----------


## olih

> Les guildes sont liées au compte, mais tu peux avoir maximum 4 guildes en même temps.


5 guildes.
Et tu peux choisir par perso, quelle guilde tu veux représenter (ou n'en représenter aucune). Tu peux switcher la représentation quand tu veux.

----------


## ds108j

Ok.

Donc pas moyen d'être en ligne de masquer sa localisation aux autres membres d'une des guildes dont on fait partie ?

----------


## Leybi

Si, dans Contacts, à coté de ton pseudo, tu peux passer en "invisible".

----------


## ds108j

Cool merci ^^

Bon ben alors je suis en préparation d'animation de guilde, et j'aurais besoin de 3 personnes pour me filer un coup de main !

----------


## Maximelene

> Si, dans Contacts, à coté de ton pseudo, tu peux passer en "invisible".


Sauf que tu ne peux passer invisible qu'après t'être connecté, ce qui fait que tes contacts ont déjà eu le message disant que tu es en ligne, et que ça cache ta présence à tout le monde, pas juste à une guilde en particulier (ce que cherche ds108j, visiblement).

----------


## ds108j

> Sauf que tu ne peux passer invisible qu'après t'être connecté, ce qui fait que tes contacts ont déjà eu le message disant que tu es en ligne, et que ça cache ta présence à tout le monde, pas juste à une guilde en particulier (ce que cherche ds108j, visiblement).



Non non ça me va très bien que la personne cache sa présence à partir d'un instant T.

----------


## purEcontact

Dans l'absolu, tu dis pas que t'organises un event et tout le monde s'en fout de ce que tu fais  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Sephil

Faudra prendre des notes détaillées de tous les endroits où va Pure la prochaine fois !  ::P:

----------


## Hasunay

Je propose mes services à 1PO de la journée (plus frais éventuel) pour suivre Pure dans tout ses déplacements  :^_^:

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Mais ne t'inquiète pas pour ça. Je n'ai pas besoin de perdre un pari pour avoir soudainement envie d'organiser quelque chose.


Finalement tu n'as pas fini de m'en offrir des tonics de quaggans pour faire passer ta méchanceté à mon égard  :Emo:

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Finalement tu n'as pas fini de m'en offrir des tonics de quaggans pour faire passer ta méchanceté à mon égard


Viens me voir moi, je suis gentil et j'ai 100Po qui dorment plus plein d 'exo dans la banque de ma guilde  :Cigare: , et puis moi je suis gentil (et drôle, si si) pas comme Maderone le méchant  ::trollface:: 
: preparesavengence :

----------


## Hasunay

Tri-pack de miniature gratuite au lion noir !

----------


## Maderone

Tri-pack de miniature gratuite au lion noir !

Je le remets parce que j'ai failli le louper, ton message passe trop inaperçu xD

----------


## mikelion

AAAAARF je ne l'ai pas vu ! J'espère qu'il sera encore dispo ce soir quand je rentrerai du taff !

----------


## Maximelene

Il vient d'arriver, donc bien sûr qu'il sera encore dispo.

----------


## Maderone

Un carte des citoyens à sauver.

----------


## Hasunay

> Tri-pack de miniature gratuite au lion noir !
> 
> Je le remets parce que j'ai failli le louper, ton message passe trop inaperçu xD


Merci Made j'oubliais que les canards étaient majoritairement myope.  ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

J'aurais plutôt dit que c'est parce que personne ne lit tes message, mais j'oserais pas  ::ninja::

----------


## Hasunay

Je te dirais alors que le niveau est certainement trop élevé pour la basse plèbe  ::ninja:: ²

----------


## Maderone

Tu viens de me faire un compliment là. T'es sûr de toi ?  ::ninja:: ²

----------


## Hasunay

Comme j'aime bien ton nouvel avatar je laisse passer  :;):

----------


## Maximelene

Prenez une chambre...

----------


## Maderone

Voilà la théorie d'un mec sur pourquoi Scarlett fait ce qu'elle fait : http://www.reddit.com/r/Guildwars2/c...riar_our_hero/

Et j'y adhère totalement.

----------


## purEcontact

Le pavé est juste imbuvable.
D'ailleurs, lire un paragraphe de plus de 3 lignes sur reddit est imbuvable.

----------


## Maderone

> With all the speculation about scarlet's purpose being thrown about I wanted to approach things from the view that scarlet is ultimately trying to help us. I'm going to make a few assumptions, namely that: scarlet is not crazy and is doing things for a directed purpose and that she truly believes she is helping us in some way.
> 
> I guess the easiest place to start is with her purpose. The wiki on scarlet states that we have, thus far, foiled all her plans. We know that isn't entirely true though. She got the technology for her sensors from the molten alliance, she altered the captains council through the aetherblades, she developed an army based off steam creatures and she got her poison from the toxic alliance. 
> 
> But how do these fit together? With the invasion of lions arch a lot of people are saying that she was planning this all along. However, one thing doesn't fit with that approach. The sensor that we assume led her to lions arch, the one that lit up recently, only did so after she had developed her poison, her army and her drill. Now clearly she was planning on attacking somewhere, but I don't think it was always in her mind to attack lions arch. I believe a large portion of her purpose is obvious in the name she took. "She refused to accept that. 
> 
> Everything she had learned said that no system, no matter how complex, can perpetuate itself indefinitely. Those that did not evolve inevitably failed. It was then Ceara saw the thorn vine. It emerged from the roots at the base of the tree and began to climb, wrapping itself around the trunk and scoring the bark with its dusty red barbs. Green-black ichor oozed from these wounds, and the great tree shuddered."
> 
> 
> ...


C'est mieux ?

----------


## purEcontact

Surement.
Mais comme, d'une part ça m'intéresse vraiment qu'à moitié et que, d'autre part, ça me fait chier de traduire...  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

En gros, il spécule sur le fait que Scarlet est plus ou moins une gentille, et que ses attaques ont pour but de nous endurcir face aux menaces biens plus dangereuses du futur.

Et comme toutes les théories sorties depuis un an, c'est complètement fantaisiste, et basé sur rien de plus que des interprétations capillotractées dignes d'un professeur de français de collège (genre "en fait, quand Scarlet dit tester la marionette, c'est nous qu'elle teste").

----------


## Ptit gras

On peut étendre aux profs de français de lycée ("moui on voit donc une allitération en [...] ce qui signifie qu'elle cherche à venger son ficus nain assassiné l'an dernier par un quaggan").

----------


## Hasunay

En même temps y a quand même peu de chance que ça débouche sur un "Scarlet était juste une psychopathe assoiffé de sang et maintenant qu'elle est morte on en entendra plus jamais parler" . Je vois bien le truc ce finir sur un Cliffhanger à la con dont on ne verrait vraiment la fin qu'avec l'achat d'une extension.

Par contre y avait pas une théorie/délire comme quoi Scarlet pouvait être le premier Chronomancer qu'on rencontrerait dans GW2 ? Parce que si ça s'avère je verrais le coup où elle utilise ses pouvoirs pour remettre l'Arche du Lion comme avant l'attaque.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Chronomancer  :Bave: 
Hem ... De toute façon, gentille ou méchante, on la jugera sur les *faits* et elle sera condamnée pour Crimes contre la Tyrie !  ::o:

----------


## ds108j

Je ne pense pas que le niveau d'écriture des scénaristes du jeu aient été aussi loin que ce qu décrit ce monsieur sur Reddit.

Même si j'ai lu le post achement bien rédigé du lore fait par Lee Tchii (merci au passage) j'ai encore des lacunes sur l'histoire que je vais devoir combler.

----------


## Maderone

Ca serait marrant qu'à la fin Scarlett sorte de sa folie et fasse preuve de morale tout en continuant à nous aider x)
Parce qu'on a une charr, deux humaines, un norn et une asura. Mais pas de sylvari, ça va pas !

----------


## Maximelene

Mouais, vous cherchez franchement loin. A mon avis, on aura juste droit à la conclusion classique qui se fait construire depuis un moment déjà : Scarlet libère le truc qui lui parlait dans la tête depuis un moment, le truc s'éloigne pendant une cinématique, on va tuer Scarlet qui était restée là pour une raison X ou Y (peut-être parce que le truc libéré l'a abandonnée maintenant qu'elle a fait son office). Et ce qu'elle a libéré servira de point de départ à un nouvel arc, faisant éventuellement partie d'une extension. Fin.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Mmm ...
On n'a pas tué Canach ...
On n'a pas tué Mai Trin ...
Je doute qu'on tue Scarlet.

----------


## Maximelene

Bah on l'emprisonnera. Ou on tuera les 3 en même temps, soit comme boss dans un donjon, soit dans un combat contre le trio.

----------


## Maderone

Je comprends pas pourquoi on tuerai Scarlett si celle-ci est possédé par un truc qui la rend folle... Si on la libère de cette emprise, c'est plus la même personne. Si on assume que c'est à cause de cette présence qu'elle fait ce qu'elle fait. Alors pourquoi l'emprisonner ou la tuer ?

----------


## Raymonde

> Je comprends pas pourquoi on tuerai Scarlett si celle-ci est possédé par un truc qui la rend folle... Si on la libère de cette emprise, c'est plus la même personne. Si on assume que c'est à cause de cette présence qu'elle fait ce qu'elle fait. Alors pourquoi l'emprisonner ou la tuer ?


Parce que la vie c'est pas comme un dessin animée de poney, des fois c'est dur  ::P:

----------


## Maximelene

Mais Scarlet n'est pas possédée, enfin.  ::|:  Elle a vu des trucs qui l'ont rendue folle, à la suite d'expériences qu'elle a elle-même choisi d'effectuer, et qui continuent à communiquer avec elle. Elle n'a pas, aux dernières nouvelles, d'entité qui a pris possession de son corps. Elle est influencée, mais c'est à mille lieux d'une possession.

Non seulement Scarlet est folle, mais elle est elle-même responsable de sa folie, en plus. C'est une ennemie, rien de moins.

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Parce que la vie c'est pas comme un dessin animée de poney, des fois c'est dur


Best réponse ever.
On est pas chez les poneys Mad  :tired: 

Tiens j'vais aller tuer mes collègues, mais j'vais dire que c'est un démon qui s'est emparé de moi ! C'pas ma faute !  ::o: 
Ça passera devant les tribunaux ?

----------


## Hasunay

Nan pis bon là ce qui ce passe à l'Arche c'est quand même un bon gros massacre donc les survivants réclameront son sang si on l'arrête, d'autant qu'elle est trop dangereuse pour être enfermé.

----------


## Maderone

> Mais Scarlet n'est pas possédée, enfin.  Elle a vu des trucs qui l'ont rendue folle, à la suite d'expériences qu'elle a elle-même choisi d'effectuer, et qui continuent à communiquer avec elle. Elle n'a pas, aux dernières nouvelles, d'entité qui a pris possession de son corps. Elle est influencée, mais c'est à mille lieux d'une possession.
> 
> Non seulement Scarlet est folle, mais elle est elle-même responsable de sa folie, en plus. C'est une ennemie, rien de moins.


Bah t'as pas bien lu le journal de Scarlett. Extrait :



> J'essaie de ne plus dormir. J'ai trop peur de fermer les yeux... Tellement peur. Des voix murmurent dans la forêt toute la nuit, elles m'appellent, elles me provoquent. Elles me possèdent.





> Le contrôle de mon monde, le contrôle de mon être, tout m'échappe. Et pourtant, je n'ai plus peur.







> Tiens j'vais aller tuer mes collègues, mais j'vais dire que c'est un démon qui s'est emparé de moi ! C'pas ma faute ! 
> Ça passera devant les tribunaux ?


C'est pour ça que y'a un traitement différent pour les gens qui sont reconnu fou ?
Si vraiment le monde réel était comme ça, on les enverrait en prison comme les autres plutôt que d'essayer de soigner leur maladie.
Ça n'a rien à voir avec les poneys, merci d'arrêter de ramener chaque chose que je dis à ça. 
Quand quelqu'un est reconnu malade mental, il est plus tenu responsable de ses actes, parce que la maladie a altérer ce qu'il est en temps normal. 
La personne malade et la personne guérit ne sont plus les mêmes personnes. Pour moi ça revient à condamner un mec qui a complètement perdu la mémoire. C'est une personne différente. Et je trouve pas ça logique.

Après critiquez moi là dessus, mais pas sur les poneys ^^

----------


## Maximelene

Et moi je crois que tu prends trop au sens propre les paroles de Scarlet, qui n'utilisent que des expressions banales de la folie à ne pas prendre au premier degré.

Maintenant, si on pouvait éviter un débat philosophique et se rappeler qu'on est dans un jeu, un jeu dont le but est de tuer des ennemis en prime, ce serait pas mal. Si tu veux faire des procès, y'a Ace Attorney. Dans Guild Wars 2, on règle les problèmes à coup de haches.

----------


## ergonomic

aimer les poneys roses c'est avoir une maladie mental ? (dsl pas pu m'empécher  ::ninja::  )

----------


## Maderone

Scarlett est clairement entrain de dire :
"Je suis possédé". 
Et tu me réponds :
"Je crois que Scarlett n'est pas possédée et que tu interprètes mal ce qu'elle dit. "

Mouais ok. Bah arrêtons le débat là. On verra hein.

----------


## Raymonde

> Si vraiment le monde réel était comme ça,




Tu es dans GW2 là sinon

----------


## ds108j

Et moi je crois que vous vous prenez tous trop la tête pour cette histoire.

Advienne que pourra, ArenaNet nous montrera bien assez vite ce qu'ils comptent faire de Scarlet.

Lots of speculation for anyone !

----------


## Maximelene

> Scarlett est clairement entrain de dire :
> "Je suis possédé". 
> Et tu me réponds :
> "Je crois que Scarlett n'est pas possédée et que tu interprètes mal ce qu'elle dit. "


Mec, tu as déjà lu ne serait-ce qu'un livre dans ta vie ? Tu sais qu'il y a d'autres sens aux mots que le premier degré ? Tu sais lire entre les lignes ? Ou tout simplement ne pas te focaliser sur 3 mots quand des centaines d'autres disent le contraire ?

Regarde, je te montre :
"Il y a peu, j'ai rencontré un fille géniale. Je l'ai dans la peau. J'en rêve chaque nuit, elle me hante, elle me possède. Je ne vis plus quand je suis loin d'elle."

Alors, cette fille n'est pas réellement rentrée sous mon épiderme, elle n'est pas réellement un spectre qui vient faire 'Ouuuuuuh" la nuit dans ma chambre en agitant des chaînes, et elle n'a pas réellement pris le contrôle de mon corps. De même, le fait d'en être éloigné ne provoque pas l'arrêt subit de mon coeur.

tl;dr : enlève tes oeillères.

----------


## lordsupra

> tl;dr : enlève tes oeillères.


On peut carrément lire un livre avec des oeilléres ça ne pose aucun problème  ::o:  .

----------


## Beanna

> Je comprends pas pourquoi on tuerai Scarlett si celle-ci est possédé par un truc qui la rend folle... Si on la libère de cette emprise, c'est plus la même personne. Si on assume que c'est à cause de cette présence qu'elle fait ce qu'elle fait. Alors pourquoi l'emprisonner ou la tuer ?


Parce qu'elle est ugly as f*ck en plus d'être verte et Sylvari. Et parce que ça fait des mois et des mois qu'elle nous bassine avec ses attaques à répétition ci et là. Et aussi parce que devoir écouter les deux cruches extrapoler sur des indices pendant un bon quart d'heure lors du précédent chapitre m'a passablement remonté contre les NPC féminins sur ce jeu.
Je trouve que c'est un "méchant" pas charismatique pour deux sous et depuis le temps que l'histoire vivante gravite autour d'elle et qu'on doit subir sa voix de crécelle on a toutes les raisons du monde de vouloir s'en débarrasser...  :;):

----------


## Zepolak

> Et moi je crois que vous vous prenez tous trop la tête pour cette histoire.


Oh ! Un nouveau chez CPC ! Bon courage  ::trollface:: 

Edit : par contre, j'aimerai quand même bien qu'on baisse un poil de ton, après relecture, merci  ::):

----------


## Hasunay

> Mec, tu as déjà lu ne serait-ce qu'un livre dans ta vie ? Tu sais qu'il y a d'autres sens aux mots que le premier degré ? Tu sais lire entre les lignes ? Ou tout simplement ne pas te focaliser sur 3 mots quand des centaines d'autres disent le contraire ?


Hum ... La phrase qu'a cité Maderone je la vois aussi comme les prémices de quelqu'un qui se sent, lentement, perdre pied et devenir fou, ceci étant dit on est dans Guild Wars et justement un cas de possession n'est pas non plus complètement à exclure.




> Quand quelqu'un est reconnu malade mental, il est plus tenu responsable de ses actes, parce que la maladie a altérer ce qu'il est en temps normal.


Je peux t'assurer que si n'importe quel génocidaire avait eu une maladie mental avérer personne n'aurait tenté de le soigner et l'aurait simplement mis sur une chaise électrique.

----------


## ds108j

> Oh ! Un nouveau chez CPC ! Bon courage 
> 
> Edit : par contre, j'aimerai quand même bien qu'on baisse un poil de ton, après relecture, merci


Attends, niveau shitstorm j'ai de l'expérience, j'ai fait, et je fais encore le topic Mass Effect 3 !  ::siffle::

----------


## Maximelene

> Hum ... La phrase qu'a cité Maderone je la vois aussi comme les prémices de quelqu'un qui se sent, lentement, perdre pied et devenir fou, ceci étant dit on est dans Guild Wars et justement un cas de possession n'est pas non plus complètement à exclure.


Non, la possession n'est pas à exclure, en effet, surtout avec les talents d'Anet pour sortir n'importe quoi de leur chapeau. Seulement, à l'heure actuelle, rien ne pointe vers ça, à part 3 mots pris au premier degré. Donc affirmer qu'elle est possédée, alors que l'intégralité des autres textes et dialogues du jeu nous dit qu'elle est "juste" folle, c'est ridicule.

Quand au fait de parler de justice dans un jeu où l'on tue sans pitié tout ce qui bouge, et où le concept de justice se limite à une augmentation de nos dégâts, je trouve ça assez déplacé.

----------


## Kiyo

Je suis de l'avis de Mad, l'idée de la possession est loin d'être saugrenue. 

J'aime bien aussi suivre les différentes hypothèses et interprétations qui sont faites par les joueurs, ça permet d'éclairer sous un autre jour les différents éléments qui composent ce pan de l'histoire vivante  ::):

----------


## Maximelene

Non mais évidemment que l'idée de la possession est loin d'être saugrenue : c'est devenu un cliché imbitable de ce genre de scénarios. Et vu l'amour d'Anet pour les clichés scénaristiques, c'est tout à fait possible qu'ils le sortent, parce que dire que son méchant est possédé par quelqu'un d'encore plus méchant, c'est plus facile que d'inventer un personnage crédible.

Seulement, ce n'est basé sur rien, vous vous contentez de tirer à l'aveugle, que ce soit pour justifier les actions du personnage (voire le défendre) ou parce que ça vous semble simplement cohérent. Ce n'est pas vers ça que pointe le scénario, et si ça se réalise, vous aurez juste eu de la chance.

----------


## purEcontact

"Hey regardez, c'est moi Scarlett !"



 ::ninja::

----------


## BigGift

Moi je pense qu'elle veut poutrer du dragon, poutrer le truc qui la hante, et que pour ça bah elle besoin d'un pouvoir, et peu importe la maniere (tuer des milliers de personnes) elle prendra ce pouvoir. 
Et je veux un Pacific Rim like combat entre sa poupée et un dragon!  ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

J'aime bien ton idée, Bob, même si tu loot comme un enfoiré !

----------


## Kiyo

Ça collerait aussi en effet à ce qu'on peut voir de la personnalité de Scarlett. N'empêche, je sais qu'elle a fait tout un tas de mauvaises choses, mais j'aimerais bien l'avoir comme alliée après, ça devrait être fun  ::P:

----------


## Maximelene

> Moi je pense qu'elle veut poutrer du dragon, poutrer le truc qui la hante, et que pour ça bah elle besoin d'un pouvoir, et peu importe la maniere (tuer des milliers de personnes) elle prendra ce pouvoir.


Ça, j'aime beaucoup. S'apercevoir qu'au final elle a le même ennemi que nous, et que sa folie n'influençait que ses méthodes, pas son objectif final.

----------


## Bartinoob

Et bien sûr elle va se faire poutrer la gueule, heureusement que Trahearne veille au grain.

----------


## Snydlock

> Moi je pense qu'elle veut poutrer du dragon, poutrer le truc qui la hante, et que pour ça bah elle besoin d'un pouvoir, et peu importe la maniere (tuer des milliers de personnes) elle prendra ce pouvoir.


J'approuve.
Bon après, suffisait de parler à un PNJ qui te racontait qu'une des théories sur Scarlett était qu'elle voulait lever une armée rassemblant les quatre éléments en vue de vaincre quelque chose pour comprendre ça.  ::ninja::

----------


## Ptit gras

C'est bien, à la différence d'Anet vous avez des idées pour finir l'histoire  ::lol::

----------


## Raymonde

FAITES PLAAAAAAAADCEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


ehre come the bestt ingenreer namoung the baest 


SHBULEING!!!!

----------


## Maximelene

Je crois que Raymonde a bu.

----------


## Raymonde

dulajit friase


j'ai vbu un peu de l'ait fraise c'est tout.


le lveluping se passe according tou our plan confideantial_face.gife

----------


## Maximelene

Quand tu es alcoolisé, tu évites les forums, et les SMS.  :;): 

Ou au pire, tu passes sur Mumble.  ::ninja::

----------


## Raymonde

nporplobemo J?ASUSME  :;):

----------


## Maximelene

Bah encore heureux !  ::o:

----------


## Raymonde

jon est que 2 là coco

juste toije etm oi ,)

----------


## Nessou

Coucou.

----------


## Maximelene

Maintenant on est 3. Ça devient intéressant.  ::trollface::

----------


## Tynril

> Et bien sûr elle va se faire poutrer la gueule, heureusement que Trahearne veille au grain.


This won't end well.  ::ninja::

----------


## Gwenn

Spoil !  ::o: 
Scarlett + Trahearne ???? 
 ::o:   ::o:   ::o:

----------


## Kiyo

Si ça pouvait le secouer un peu Trahearne  :tired:

----------


## Tygra

> Spoil ! 
> Scarlett + Trahearne ????


Il y en a qui sont en prison pour moins que ça !

----------


## Maximelene

Ventirad réparé !  ::lol:: 

Repasser de 10fps en low à 60fps en high, ça fait plaisir.  ::P:

----------


## ds108j

> Ventirad réparé ! 
> 
> Repasser de 10fps en low à 60fps en high, ça fait plaisir.


Quand on a une carte bleue fonctionnelle ça aide bien en plus !  :;):

----------


## Maximelene

Oui.

Néanmoins, l'installation du boîtier dans un caisson (pour le visuel et le bruit) me pose d'autres soucis. Je sens que je vais devoir bricoler...

----------


## Lee Tchii

> S'apercevoir qu'au final elle a le même ennemi que nous, et que sa folie n'influençait que ses méthodes, pas son objectif final.


C'est ce qu'a dit Mad à la page précédente ...  :tired:

----------


## Maximelene

Non. Mad voudrait qu'elle soit possédée, et donc qu'elle redevienne "saine" et nous aide, et tout est bien qui finit bien dans le meilleur des mondes. On pourrait même faire une cinématique où tout le monde éclate d'un rire général comme conclusion.

Moi je voudrais qu'elle reste folle, mais qu'on découvre qu'on avait un but commun. Mais qu'on l'élimine quand même, parce que c'est une tarée qui met en danger le monde entier, et que ses motivations ne changent rien à ses actions. On pourrait par contre probablement bénéficier de certaines de ses connaissances, si elle a stocké des informations quelque part.

Y'a une "légère" nuance, tu noteras.

----------


## purEcontact

Sinon, on stop les plans sur la comète et on attend sagement une conclusion qu'on trouvera moisie quoi qu'il arrive.  ::ninja:: .

Enfin, moisie, sauf si Trahearne meurt (et dans ce cas, je créerais un mini autel à la gloire de scarlett)  ::trollface:: .

----------


## Maximelene

Ou alors on peut continuer à discuter de ce qu'on veut si ça nous fait plaisir, vu que de toute façon on trouvera la vraie fin moisie.

----------


## purEcontact

Ou alors on soudoie Tynril qui a l'air bien informé et on écourte le débat en se spoilant la fin.

----------


## Maximelene

Je vois pas l'intérêt. Si on discute, c'est que savoir la fin ne nous suffit pas, et qu'on aime tout simplement théoriser.  ::P: 

Sinon : http://www.tyriadating.com/

----------


## Hasunay

> Ou alors on peut continuer à discuter de ce qu'on veut si ça nous fait plaisir, vu que de toute façon on trouvera la vraie fin moisie.


Clairement, je suis convaincu que ce sera pire que la pire idée qu'on a pu avoir ... Tout ce que j'espère c'est qu'ils ne reconstruisent pas l'Arche du Lion d'un coup de baguette magique et qu'elle restera soit détruite à vie ou, à défaut, une année.

----------


## Sephil

> Sinon : http://www.tyriadating.com/


 Oh putain !  ::P:

----------


## Tynril

Ce que j'aime, c'est votre enthousiasme et votre confiance.  ::P:

----------


## Zepolak

> Ce que j'aime, c'est votre enthousiasme et votre confiance.


Être developpeur et traîner sur le forum CPC, c'est un sacerdoce. J'ai jamais compris comment les gars de Eugen (pour ne citer qu'eux) ont pu venir & revenir  ::trollface::

----------


## Hasunay

@Tynril
Et encore on est la tranche optimiste  ::): 

@Zepolak
C'est pourtant simple à expliquer : ils aiment le cuir et le fouet.  :^_^:

----------


## Maderone

> Ce que j'aime, c'est votre enthousiasme et votre confiance.


En même temps quand on nous ballade depuis un an et demi avec une histoire à peu près nul à chier, je vois pas où trouver de l'optimisme ^^

----------


## Maximelene

Pas mieux. C'est triste de dire ça, mais il faut bien avouer que c'est plutôt vrai pour beaucoup ici : le scénario de l'Histoire Vivante n'est qu'une suite de déceptions assez souvent ridicules.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Engagez-moooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  ::o:

----------


## revanwolf

> Engagez-moooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


Au risque de te décevoir,c'est pas dis que tu ferait mieux que ceux qu'ils ont pondu.

----------


## purEcontact

Je reviens sur ce qui s'est passé ce soir et qui ne m'a pas plus du tout : l'ambiance de merde lors du jumping puzzle.

Toutes les semaines, c'est exactement la même rengaine sauf que là, on est arrivé à un point où *c'est tout simplement plus possible*.
J'ai fait la réflexion à chaud sur le canal guilde à un canard* qui s'est emporté (en beuglant) sur le mumble.
*NB : Il est hors de question que je donne le pseudo du canard parce que ce n'est en aucun cas un conflit personnel, c'est un *soucis global*, il s'est peut être emporté ce soir mais ça aurait pu arriver à d'autres (moi le premier).

Je ne devrais pas avoir à vous rappeler que nous sommes dans une guilde constitué de joueurs très différents.
*Certains roxxent du poney en jumping puzzle, d'autres ont des difficultés, cependant, il a fallut l'effort de tout le monde pour avoir accès aux missions de guilde.*

Et c'est là où il y a un très très gros problème.
Vous roxxez du poney en jumping puzzle ? C'est cool, grand bien vous en fasse mais *vous n'êtes pas tout seul.*Quand on vous dit que des joueurs n'arrivent pas à avancer, c'est pas la peine de rusher comme des gros péquenauds en espérant que ça les fera avancer plus vite.
Au contraire, vous ferez ralentir toute guilde au point, ce soir, de devoir tout recommencer.

Ce que vous n'avez pas l'air de comprendre, c'est que pour la majorité des joueurs qui n'arrivent pas à faire les puzzle de guilde, ça vient du stress de ne pas y arriver justement.
Certains joueurs prennent la peine d'attendre et d'aider ceux qui n'y arrivent pas : en bourrant comme des couillons, vous rajoutez une couche de stress.
Du coup, les "accompagnateurs" perdent patience de voir que ce qu'il tente de faire est complètement foutu en l'air par une bande de péquenauds (j'essai de pas mettre 

Spoiler Alert! 


connard

, mais c'est dur) qui ne pensent qu'à leur gueule.

Au passage, *il est hors de question qu'on laisse quelqu'un derrière parce qu'il n'y arrive pas.*
Qu'un *animateur* en arrive à dire sur le mumble "bon, bah on avance, de toutes façons ils écrivent rien sur le chan, si ils sont à la bourre, ils avaient qu'à le dire".
Là non plus, je ne donnerais aucun nom, mais c'est quand même aberrant qu'un joueur qui est là pour éviter que ce genre de scission à la con (bon/moins bon), en arrive au point de demander de laisser plusieurs joueurs derrière.
Chez CPC, on s'adapte au plus lent : si vous voulez torcher le jumping puzzle en 3 minutes, je suis certains que vous trouverez votre bonheur dans d'autres guildes.
On a de la chance, sur GW2 on peut en avoir jusqu'à 5.

Cependant, je comprends qu'on ai envie de torcher ça parce qu'on y trouve aucun plaisir.
Personnellement, j'en arrive au point où je le fais uniquement pour la récompense.
Seulement, *C'EST PAS UNE RAISON POUR FAIRE CHIER TOUT LE RESTE DE LA GUILDE.*
Si vous avez envie de speeder, vous prenez votre envoûteur et vous faites des TPs pour aider ceux qui n'y arrivent pas.
Et si même ça, ça vous fait chier : *vous attendez au checkpoint avant de continuer.*

Là, je vais m'adresser à ceux qui me casse les noix parce que "Pure, c'est une filette, il veut pas faire tout les mobs de la chasse à la prime" ou encore "Pure, il slack devant la porte, il aide pas".
J'avoue, j'en fout pas une mais *C'EST PAS UNE RAISON POUR ME FAIRE CHIER*.

Je ne lance jamais les events : que ce soit pour les mobs de la bounty ou les checkpoints du puzzle, je fais attention à ne pas déranger le reste de la guilde.
Je pense que si les joueurs ont rushé comme des branquinols ce soir, c'est tout simplement parce qu'ils en ont marre de se faire basher sur mumble alors qu'ils ne dérangent absolument personne.
Vous n'aimez pas le fait qu'un joueur slack ? 
Très bien, vous fermez votre gueule et vous faites comme si il était pas là.


C'est *donnant-donnant* : les joueurs rapides laissent les autres joueurs avancer à leur rythme mais en contrepartie, les joueurs "lents" ne font pas de réflexion de merde aux joueurs "rapides".

----------


## Maximelene

Je tiens à préciser, même si je ne fais plus les missions de guilde depuis un moment (et ce soucis en est une des causes), que ce problème est là *depuis le premier jour*. Depuis près d'un an, on a des brochettes de joueurs qui font *absolument n'importe quoi*, dans un pur égoïsme qui, en prime, est contre productif.

Ce genre de comportements est inacceptable : vous êtes ici *en groupe*. Montrez un minimum de considération pour les autres joueurs qui sont là avec vous, plutôt que de placer votre petite personne en première ligne comme des imbéciles en abandonnant des joueurs qui n'ont pas moins de raisons que vous d'être là.

Autre précision, qu'on m'a remonté plusieurs fois : j'ai entendu des plaintes sur les "slackers". Certaines personnes, avançant assez rapidement, se font accuser de glander lorsqu'ils attendent devant une porte les joueurs plus lents. Il s'agit pourtant là de ce qui doit être fait : il est *inacceptable* de voir ces joueurs ridiculisés.

Ces problèmes, comme je l'ai dit, existent depuis le premier jour, et ont été très souvent remontés. J'ai personnellement très souvent râlé là dessus quand je participais aux missions de guilde. Il serait de bon ton d'en tirer quelques conclusions intelligentes, et de montrer un peu plus de respect et de considération envers vos camarades, si vous ne voulez pas que l'on aie à prendre des mesures, comme cela a du être fait durant une certaine période.

----------


## Kiyo

Il me semble que ce message aurait nettement plus sa place dans le topic dans la guilde que dans le topic général.

Maintenant, pour en revenir à ce qui s'est passé hier soir, il faut aussi préciser que la remarque de l'animateur n'était en rien une critique du fait que certains soient restés bloqués, ça peut arriver à tout le monde, mais du fait qu'aucune des personnes bloquées ne s'est manifestée avant un petit moment pour le signaler que ce soit sur mumble ou sur le canal guilde alors que de nombreux appels ont été lancés. On ne savait pas qui était bloqué, où, pourquoi (morts ou simplement en retard), s'ils étaient prêts pour le tp de Wizi qui du coup attendait dans le puzzle histoire de pas utiliser son tp pour rien et c'est ce silence qui a été à la source de la remarque.

En ce sens, je rejoins l'avis d'un autre de la guilde (me souviens plus qui) sur la pénibilité partagée : ceux qui rushent et se fichent de ceux qui sont derrière mais aussi ceux qui sont bloqués derrière et ne pipent pas mot ce qui fait que leur récupération prend 3 fois plus de temps. Donc c'est bien de demander des efforts de respect, mais il faut les demander pour les 2 extrêmes.

Edit : fautes qui piquent

----------


## Hasunay

Hum en même temps si un mec n'arrive pas à passer un point l'attendre ou pas ne changera rien seul un mesmer pourra l'aider et dans la guilde on en a pas tant que ça. L'important c'est, surtout, de communiquer et de s'attendre aux quelques points de passage important; et je pense qu'hier ce n'était pas un problème de respect mais de communication.

----------


## Bartinoob

> Ce que vous n'avez pas l'air de comprendre, c'est que pour la majorité des joueurs qui n'arrivent pas à faire les puzzle de guilde, ça vient du stress de ne pas y arriver justement.


Juste là-dessus (j'étais pas présent pour le défi/puzzle donc je sais pas ce qu'il s'est passé hier).

Perso je prends quasi toujours mon elem pour les puzzle parce qu'elle a l'explo à 100% et c'est plus simple de tout faire avec le même perso. Ceci dit, j'ai un envout 80 qui peut aider, et je pense pas être le seul (le puzzle de plus haut niveau doit être lvl 25, donc n'importe qui avec un parcho d'xp peut en théorie donner un coup de main).

Si tout le monde fait pareil, ça aiderait peut-être aider à résoudre ce genre de truc.

Pour les engueulades, démerdez-vous, j'étais pas là  ::ninja::

----------


## Lee Tchii

...
Sauf que tu tapes sur la mauvaise personne Pure. Et tu orientes le débat sur une dualité bons joueurs/mauvais joueurs de puzzle qui n'a rien, rien à voir avec la situation d'hier. Je vais donc remettre un peu d'ordre là-dedans.
L'animateur que tu ne veux pas citer, aka _Maderone je roxxe du poney dans les jumping puzzle_, il était avec moi, *à l'arrière*, en train d'attendre le groupe des quatre personnes qui s'étaient retrouvées bloquées et que Wizi avec ses pouvoirs de Mesmer faisait rentrer à nouveau.
Il n'était pas deux salles plus loin en train de rusher le puzzle. *Il était à l'arrière.*

Ce qu'il a dit à l'oral était très juste. J'édite ici mon message pour que des canards extérieurs comprennent bien.
Quatre canards (à peu près) se sont retrouvés bloqués derrière pour une raison ... qu'ils nous expliqueront s'ils le veulent, parce que nous, on ne savait pas, et on s'en fichait. Ce n'était pas des "mauvais joueurs puzzle". Mais ils ne nous ont pas prévenu de leur retard. Alors qu'on pose la question régulièrement sur le mumble et en canal guilde. Donc, Mad a râlé que si les gens ne faisaient pas l'effort de nous prévenir qu'ils avaient besoin d'aide, ils n'avaient qu'à se débrouiller tout seuls. En gros.
Évidemment, donc, il n'était pas question de laisser quiconque derrière *exprès*, mais se retrouver bloqué derrière au point de nécessiter l'aide d'un mesmer sans rien signaler sur mumble ni sur le canal guilde, c'est acceptable de la part de nouveaux joueurs, *ça l'est beaucoup moins de vieux de la vieille* qui ont tant fait les puzzles avec nous.
On a fail le puzzle de peu. C'était pas un drame. On a recommencé derrière. Et Tatsu a tâté de l'exotique. Et on a tous ris !

Maintenant, sans dire qu'il y avait une ambiance de mouise hier, on a rencontré les problèmes habituels :
- des canards qui rushent, et que même quand tu gueules sur mumble d'attendre, yen a pleins qui passent (sauf quand tu les cites un à un)  ::ninja:: 
- des canards qui ne sont pas sur mumble :sic:
- des canards qui restent coincés derrière ET qui ne sont pas sur mumble ET qui ne le signalent pas en canal guilde.
Mais on a toujours des gentils canards comme Wizi, Rosetta (et d'autres hein, ne me demandez pas une liste) qui restent à l'arrière pour faire des portails. Olih ou Tatsu pour escorter. La guilde canard n'est pas une bande de canards, hein  ::o:

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Je reviens sur ce qui s'est passé ce soir et qui ne m'a pas plus du tout : l'ambiance de merde lors du jumping puzzle.
> 
> Toutes les semaines, c'est exactement la même rengaine sauf que là, on est arrivé à un point où *c'est tout simplement plus possible*.
> J'ai fait la réflexion à chaud sur le canal guilde à un canard* qui s'est emporté (en beuglant) sur le mumble.
> *NB : Il est hors de question que je donne le pseudo du canard parce que ce n'est en aucun cas un conflit personnel, c'est un *soucis global*, il s'est peut être emporté ce soir mais ça aurait pu arriver à d'autres (moi le premier).


Bon, je vais répondre, puisque je vais pas cacher une information que tout le monde sait.
C'est moi qui ait pété une gueulante sur Maderone.
Bon, c'était pas vraiment destiné à Maderone, je lui ai expliqué en whisp ce qui m'avait poussé à être agressif et je pense qu'il comprend mon point de vue.

Donc, je suis globalement, parfaitement d'accord avec tes propos pure.

Il faut préciser quelques petites choses.
C'est toujours sur ce passage bien précis de ce puzzle jump qu'on a des soucis.
A savoir, le passage avec les murs de glace à détruire à l'aide de barils.

J'ai fais l'erreur de communiquer en /dire au lieu du /g au niveau du dernier mur (celui qui nécessite 3 barils) en d'indiquant que des personnes étaient bloqués et avaient été téléportés au départ de ce passage.
Ce qui n'aurait pas du poser de problème si 75% des présents n'était pas déjà rendus dans l'eau plus loin, au delà du point de non retour...

Je suis ensuite parti, avec 3 autres personnes pour aider ceux bloqués, pensant que nous serions plus à retourner en arrière. Et rares sont ceux qui étaient restés en arrière.
On s'est retrouvé bloqué. Et clairement, quand on est 5 pour faire cette partie, regarder le /g n'est pas prioritaire.
Je note d'ailleurs que ce sont toujours les mêmes qui s'assurent qu'on n'oublie personne. (Wizi faisant parti de cette petite poignée de joueurs toujours disponible pour aider ceux qui ont du mal). Et qu'il nous ai déjà arrivé de nous retrouver bloquer et de louper la récompense par le passé pour avoir tenté d'aider ceux qui ont du mal.

Le fait de râler sur ceux qui foncent ou attende que les autres fassent les events, dans les pj comme celui d'ascalon, c'est ce qu'on pourrait appeler un taunt, ça n'a pas d'importance, ça ne pénalise pas ou presque ceux qui sont plus lents.
On est assez nombreux pour faire les events, ce n'est pas un soucis.

Mais, dans ce pj, et spécifiquement sur cette partie, c'est systématiquement la même chose, et là, ça en devient problématique. Vous passez techniquement deux salles et dépasser un point de non-retour.

Sachant qu'hier soir, il y avait des nouveaux qui n'avaient jamais fait les events de guilde. Que certains avaient des soucis de lags assez violents...




> Maintenant, pour en revenir à ce qui s'est passé hier soir, il faut aussi préciser que la remarque de l'animateur n'était en rien une critique du fait que certains soient restés bloqués, ça peut arriver à tout le monde, mais du fait qu'aucune des personnes bloquées ne s'est manifestée avant un petit moment pour le signaler que ce soit sur mumble ou sur le canal guilde alors que de nombreux appels ont été lancés. On ne savait pas qui était bloqué, où, pourquoi (morts ou simplement en retard), s'ils étaient prêts pour le tp de Wizi qui du coup attendait dans le puzzle histoire de pas utiliser son tp pour rien et c'est ce silence qui a été à la source de la remarque.


J'en reviens au point ou j'admet avoir commis une erreur en ne communiquant qu'en /dire au niveau de ceux qui de toute façon, étaient les seuls à pouvoir aider, puisqu'ils attendaient les retardataires.
Ensuite, pour les tp de Wizi, je communiquais en whisp directement avec lui. Chose qu'il peut confirmer.





> ...
> Quatre canards (à peu près) se sont retrouvés bloqués derrière pour une raison ... qu'ils nous expliqueront s'ils le veulent, parce que nous, on ne savait pas, et on s'en fichait.


J'ai pas envie de continuer de me prendre la tête pour rien. Mais ceux qui se sont retrouvé bloqués sont majoritairement ceux qui sont retournés en arrière pour aider.




> ...
> Maintenant, sans dire qu'il y avait une ambiance de mouise hier, on a rencontré les problèmes habituels :
> - des canards qui rushent, et que même quand tu gueules sur mumble d'attendre, yen a pleins qui passent (sauf quand tu les cites un à un) 
> - des canards qui ne sont pas sur mumble :sic:
> - des canards qui restent coincés derrière ET qui ne sont pas sur mumble ET qui ne le signalent pas en canal guilde.


Pourquoi certains n'étaient pas sur mumble, pourquoi j'étais en sourds la majorité de la soirée. Parce que parfois, il arrive que des gens aient des migraines, et limiter l'apport sonore pour éviter d'avoir la tête comme une pastèque, c'est pas si mal.

Et j'ai déjà expliqué d'autres points.
Par contre, y'a quand même des messages en /g et en /map, notamment de la part de lily qui, de mémoire, indiquait que Scarlett était coincée au niveau des murs de glace.
Et ce, bien avant les reflexions sur mumble de la part de Maderone.


D'ailleurs, je tiens à m'excuser encore une fois à Maderone, même si il le sait.
Mais la raison pour laquelle j'ai poussé une gueulante sur lui, c'est parce que dès le moment ou j'ai retiré le mode sourd sur mumble, je l'ai entendu immédiatement râler.

La conjonction du mal de crâne, de l'énervement ont fait que c'est lui qui s'en ai pris plein la gueule. Alors qu'en réalité, je pensais à bien d'autres canards dont je tairais les noms, puisque de toute façon, ils doivent être persuadés n'avoir aucun tord ou alors n'en ont strictement rien à foutre des autres. Si vous vous reconnaissez dans la dernière affirmation, vous faites surement partie de ma liste.

----------


## Kiyo

J'étais juste à côté de Wizi et je n'ai vu que ton message en dire qui disait qu'il y avait des gens bloqués en effet, mais après le flou a concerné combien de gens étaient bloqués, si Wizi faisait un tp ou si on retournait en arrière. C'est là où y'a eu un problème de communication qui a favorisé une montée d'énervement. Après il se peut en effet que j'ai loupé des messages.

Bon, et essayons de retenir le positif de la soirée : on a pas eu les tonneaux \o/

----------


## Hasunay

Ah CPC ces prises de têtes pour trois fois rien qui termine souvent sur un gros calin, j'aime cette guilde !  :^_^:  Sinon ce problème aura soulevé un quelque chose d'intéressant, combien il y avait de mesmer hier ? 3 ou 4 il me semble, donc ce serait bien d'en avoir plus pour la prochaine fois (j'en ai un en leveling j'utiliserais l'event de l'Arche pour le leveler)

----------


## Maderone

Pour ma part ce qui a motivé ma remarque, qui n'était peut être pas justifiée, ce sont deux choses. 
On a fait le puzzle tous ensemble, la salle des stalactites, puis le bateau. Et c'est seulement au début de la salle des murs de glace qu'on a été prévenu que Lexta était coincé dans la salle des stalactites... 
On va la chercher ou Wizi fait un tp, il me semble. Fin je sais pas bien comment ça s'est goupillé puisqu'elle n'était pas sur mumble. 

Une salle plus tard le même problème recommence avec Scarlett apparemment (pas sur mumble non plus). Et là j'entends un canard dire que ça fait X fois qu'il demande si y'a des gens coincés en vocal/guilde et que personne ne lui répond. Et ça m'a légèrement énervé. 
On demande à tout le monde de venir sur mumble pour éviter ce genre de problème. Alors ok, vous n'êtes pas sur mumble pour une raison x ou y, mais dans ce cas il faut au moins être un minimum attentif au chan guilde. Et je trouvais ça gonflé de retarder toute la guilde alors qu'on ne prenait même pas la peine de venir sur le vocal. Un peu comme les gens qui demandent de l'aide sur les courses de guilde sans y être. Et comme ça me soulait, je me suis emporté un peu comme Tatsu et j'ai avancé sans chercher plus loin.

Bon après discussion avec les deux, il s'avère qu'elles ont eu des problèmes parfaitement légitime pour ne pas avoir été sur vocal, et que l'accumulation de certains trucs comme le lag n'ont pas arrangé les choses. Scarlett et Lily m'ont aussi dit qu'apparemment ils avaient dit plusieurs fois leurs soucis sur le chan de guilde.
Donc pardonnez moi  ::'(:  ::'(:

----------


## Maximelene

Bon, je vais jouer le rabat joie. Parce que c'est bien gentil toutes vos explications, ça éclaire beaucoup la situation, mais ça ne change strictement rien au problème lui-même, qui est de voir des joueurs agir comme des égoïstes dans des événements de groupe, influant non seulement sur leur résultat, mais surtout sur l'ambiance générale.

Je rappelle que, si les animateurs ne sont pas là pour faire la police, ils peuvent néanmoins prendre des mesures pour régler les problèmes. Ne nous obligez pas à en arriver là, *montrez un peu de maturité et de respect envers vos camarades*.

Sinon je reviens aux missions de guilde, et croyez moi, ce ne sera pas la même chose que Maderone.  ::trollface::

----------


## Beanna

Le problème lié à ce JP c'est que 80% du groupe trace à travers le passage qui contient les murs de glace (effet mouton) et il ne reste pas suffisamment de joueurs pour porter les barils lorsque les retardataires arrivent à leur tour à ce point, ce qui complique grandement la tâche et qui demande moult organisation et TP... 

Un peu plus de sensibilisation sur ce problème et/ou un peu de fermeté (sans tomber dans le Maxinazi) aidera la prochaine fois à n'avoir que 15-20% de joueurs égoïstes et indépendants qui continuent leur route en se moquant éperdument du groupe tandis que la majorité attendra à hauteur des barils. Amenez vos toniques en tout genre et vos boîtes à malice si retourner en arrière pour aider les joueurs qui ont osé louper un saut vous donne des boutons, ça fait passer le temps et les CPC se montrent incroyablement réceptifs à ce genre de gadgets !

----------


## Maximelene

> Un peu plus de sensibilisation sur ce problème et/ou un peu de fermeté (sans tomber dans le Maxinazi)


Ça fait un an qu'on fait de la sensibilisation et qu'on fait preuve de fermeté. Je ne voudrais pas tomber dans l'insulte gratuite, mais si les joueurs n'ont toujours pas compris et n'en ont rien à faire, j'ai un paquet d'adjectifs en tête les concernant.

Bref, la sensibilisation a ses limites, et on les a clairement dépassées.

----------


## Lee Tchii

> J'ai pas envie de continuer de me prendre la tête pour rien. Mais ceux qui se sont retrouvé bloqués sont majoritairement ceux qui sont retournés en arrière pour aider.


Non mais Tatsu, j'ai pas encore une mémoire de poisson rouge. Je sais très bien que tu es resté en arrière aider et que tu t'es retrouvé bloqué pour ça. C'est la raison initiale qui a nécessité votre retour en arrière que je jugeais. Et cette raison, on s'en fiche un peu. Qu'il y ait eu TP, glissade, mort par boule de neige, l'important n'est pas pourquoi on a un membre derrière, mais bien qu'on a un membre derrière.

Je surveillais le chan guilde, mais ça ne m'a pas sauté aux yeux que Scarlet était coincée. Surement parce que de base, avant les murs, on avait demandé et rabaché, chan guilde compris, si yavait des gens derrière.

----------


## purEcontact

> Et tu orientes le débat sur une dualité bons joueurs/mauvais joueurs de puzzle qui n'a rien, rien à voir avec la situation d'hier.
> 
> Maintenant, *sans dire qu'il y avait une ambiance de mouise hier*, on a rencontré les problèmes habituels :
> - des canards qui restent coincés derrière ET qui ne sont pas sur mumble ET qui ne le signalent pas en canal guilde.


Là par contre, il faudrait penser à enlever les œillères.
Le fait d'avoir une ambiance de merde est lié au fait que les joueurs ne viennent plus sur mumble (ou comme tatsu, viennent en mute / sourd).

Toutes les semaines c'est le même bordel sur mumble, au point où si on a un problème, on ne peut pas en placer une.
D'ailleurs, même quand on tente d'en placer une, on se fait couper la parole dans les 3 secondes. 

Pendant 1 mois et demi, je suis venu en mission de guilde sans mettre les pieds sur mumble : dieu que c'est reposant !
Alors certes, on perd un peu en convivialité mais à la limite, je m'en fout, je la retrouve les autres soirs de la semaine.
On ne peut pas se comporter sur le mumble de la même manière quand on est 10/15 que quand on est 40.

Ensuite, le soucis en jeu vient du fait qu'on a des joueurs qui vont plus vite que d'autres ET qui n'en ont rien à foutre de ceux qui sont à la traîne.
Si on était tous au même niveau (quelque soit la mission), on aurait aucun problème et la vie serait belle.
Sauf que c'est pas le cas.

Au passage, je tape pas sur des joueurs : si c'état le cas, j'aurais donné directement les noms des canards en question.
Je soulève des problèmes : si l'impatience / exaspération remonte jusqu'à l'équipe d'animateurs, c'est qu'il y a un soucis, c'est tout.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Si j'ai bien compris, Tatsu avait mal au crane, d'où son absence du mumble.
Et ce qui a exaspéré Mad hier soir, c'est que quelqu'un avait des soucis de retard, n'était pas sur mumble et ne se signalait pas, puis avait été signalé quand le retard était énorme.
Oui, c'est fatiguant pour l'encadrement que tout le monde ne vienne pas sur mumble.

----------


## Snydlock

> J'ai fais l'erreur de communiquer en /dire au lieu du /g au niveau du dernier mur (celui qui nécessite 3 barils) en d'indiquant que des personnes étaient bloqués et avaient été téléportés au départ de ce passage.
> Ce qui n'aurait pas du poser de problème si 75% des présents n'était pas déjà rendus dans l'eau plus loin, au delà du point de non retour...


Y'a aussi des gens qui attendaient au niveau du saut dans l'eau et qui auraient pu filer un coup de main si on les avait prévenus dans le /g.  ::ninja::

----------


## Hasunay

> Si j'ai bien compris, Tatsu avait mal au crane, d'où son absence du mumble.
> Et ce qui a exaspéré Mad hier soir, c'est que quelqu'un avait des soucis de retard, n'était pas sur mumble et ne se signalait pas, puis avait été signalé quand le retard était énorme.


Nan faut ce mettre aussi à la place de celui qui avait du mal : il n'était pas sur mumble et n'a pas forcement regardé le canal guilde (d'autant que personne n'a écrit en majuscule pour tenté d'attirer l'œil). Vous ne vous êtes même pas posez la question de savoir si le canard pensait qu'on l'attendait ou s'il essayait seulement de terminer le pj par ses propres moyens; d'autant que justement personne ne s'est plaint de ne pas être attendu. Bref, c'est un problème de communication et de compréhension pas de quoi en faire un plat.




> Oui, c'est fatiguant pour l'encadrement que tout le monde ne vienne pas sur mumble.


En même temps ce qui fait la force de CPC c'est qu'on ne force pas les gens à faire des choses qu'ils ne veulent pas faire.

----------


## Maderone

> En même temps ce qui fait la force de CPC c'est qu'on ne force pas les gens à faire des choses qu'ils ne veulent pas faire.


Sauf que c'est pourtant une condition pour faire les missions de guilde. Et ça depuis le début. On demande aux gens d'être sur mumble. Et voilà ce que ça fait quand les gens n'y sont pas. La guilde est scindée en deux, personne se comprend, personne sait quoi faire. Y'en a qui avancent, y'en a qui s'énervent et voilà. On recommence le puzzle. 

Et c'est pas si compliqué. On ne demande pas de parler, juste d'être là en écoute. Et c'est pour ça que y'a eu tant de problème. Parce que les gens partent du fait que tout le monde est sur vocal. Moi le premier, je ne regarde presque jamais le chan guilde parce que pour moi, tout le monde est sur le vocal.

----------


## Hasunay

Je me souviens pas à quel moment c'est devenu impératif d'être sur mumble pour faire les missions de guilde et d'ailleurs c'est n'importe quoi, si un mec a envie de faire les missions sans se prendre la tête sur mumble (d'autant que 80% de ce qui ce dit sur mumble n'apporte rien de plus au mission) je vois pas le problème. Il y aurait eu un soucis si un mec qui n'était pas venu sur mumble s'était plaint de ne pas avoir été attendu mais encore une fois ce n'est pas le cas.




> Et c'est pas si compliqué. On ne demande pas de parler, juste d'être là en écoute. Et c'est pour ça que y'a eu tant de problème. Parce que les gens partent du fait que tout le monde est sur vocal. Moi le premier, je ne regarde presque jamais le chan guilde parce que pour moi, tout le monde est sur le vocal.


C'est le serpent qui ce mord la queue là, si le mec vient en écoute seulement (comme moi d'ailleurs) mais que ceux qui sont sur mumble ne lisent pas le canal guilde comme le mec peut prévenir qu'il a un problème ... Comme Scarlet qui a eu un problème apparemment signalé mais qui est passé inaperçu d'une grosse partie de la guilde.

----------


## Maderone

> Je me souviens pas à quel moment c'est devenu impératif d'être sur mumble pour faire les missions de guilde et d'ailleurs c'est n'importe quoi, si un mec a envie de faire les missions sans se prendre la tête sur mumble (d'autant que 80% de ce qui ce dit sur mumble n'apporte rien de plus au mission) je vois pas le problème. Il y aurait eu un soucis si un mec qui n'était pas venu sur mumble s'était plaint de ne pas avoir été attendu mais encore une fois ce n'est pas le cas.


Aucun soucis avec le fait de ne pas être sur mumble. Mais dans ce cas, je considère que tu devrais pas demander de l'aide aux autres. Ou alors tu passes ton tour sur l'event en cours si tu te retrouves coincer. A moins que t'as une bonne raison de pas y mettre les pieds. Genre migraine, même si Tatsu était là en muet. 
C'est beaucoup plus simple de guider quelqu'un perdu dans une course ou un puzzle quand il est sur mumble et que tu peux lui donner des instructions. 
Pareil sur certains défi de guilde qui demande de la coordination et ou un seul membre peut tout faire foirer, celui des champs de ruine ou des Quaggans. 

Alors ok, tu viens pas. Mais tu demandes pas de l'aide ou tu participes pas à l'event si tu risques de le faire foirer. Je trouve ça élémentaire d'éviter de faire perdre du temps aux 30 personnes présentes quand on peut pas faire un minimum. 
On demande le mumble parce que si on devait guider tout le monde en chan guilde, donner les instructions à chaque fois, sur tout, tout le temps parce que y'a 3 mecs qui sont pas en vocal... Bah ça va en souler plus d'un. Mais si t'as envie de t'en charger, vas y. Parce que c'est hyper fatiguant pour ceux qui le font, ce boulot.

----------


## Sephil

Je vais encore passer pour un connard, mais...

Ces puzzles de guilde on les a tous déjà faits au moins 20 fois. Je peux comprendre qu'un nouveau venu galère la première fois, et la deuxième, mais à la longue c'est lourd d'attendre quand beaucoup de joueurs (je vais pas dire de proportion, sinon on va encore dire que je me prononce pour les autres) veulent juste la récompense personnelle.
Y a quelques endroits où les gens qui n'arrivent pas à faire les sauts peuvent tous aller se packer et attendre un tp. Ca pourrait aussi être bien de faire un effort et de repérer ces endroits histoire qu'on soit pas obligés d'attendre 5 fois le cooldown du tp d'un seul et même mesmer.

Si ANET nous avait mis de la nouveauté depuis l'introduction des missions de guilde, ou encore un moyen utile de dépenser les distinctions, je serai totalement pour tout faire, mais là c'est toujours la même chose.
On entend tous les dimanches le même argument : "blabla, faut du challenge". Mais y a AUCUN challenge dans ces trucs vu le nombre qu'on est. Tous les mobs de chasse à la prime ont été fait des dizaines de fois à 5, 6 ou 7 le dimanche après midi dans les missions de guilde perso.
Alors pourquoi on continue encore à essayer de faire un maximum de mobs de la prime ? Surtout qu'au final il en manque quasiment toujours 1 ou 2.

Tout ça contribue aussi au fait que sur le puzzle on soit quelques uns à toujours rusher à la fin et attendre là bas.
Nettoyer les mobs sur la course, chercher le mob le plus chiant à trouver sur la prime, attendre les derniers dans le puzzle, expliquer sur mumble aux nouveaux, je l'ai fait pendant des mois et maintenant ça me gonfle.

Si on ajoute à ça, les gens qui se pointent à la bourre sur la course de guilde, ce qui fait qu'on doit toujours attendre les 30 minutes complètes de l'event... Ca peut vite agacer. A une époque, le gars qui arrivait à la bourre, il retournait sur la course à la fin des events quand elle buggait, ou bien il revenait le jeudi soir. Pourquoi on est devenus laxistes là dessus ?

Et accessoirement, comme l'expliquait Pure sur le chan guilde, entendre toutes les semaines les mêmes gens qui font la remarque "ah regardez ces glands qui attendent devant la porte", ça nous donne pas envie d'arrêter pour participer, au contraire. Plus ça va, moins j'en fais.


Donc là j'aimerais déjà faire un petit sondage d'opinions.
Qui aimerait qu'on ne fasse plus qu'un seul mob aux chasses à la prime du dimanche + un éventuel pour ceux qui auraient pas pu tag ?
Qui aimerait qu'on revienne à des horaires un peu plus stricts ? (aka, aider à nettoyer pour le gars qui galère sur la course ok, mais nettoyer pour le gars qui se pointe à 21h20 quand tout le monde a fini, ça me gave.)

Pour le puzzle, je veux pas accabler les gens qui ont du mal, donc pas de question, mais juste une suggestion qu'on faisait à l'époque : "si vous voulez comprendre ce qu'il faut faire et le faire en entier, faut venir le jeudi", le dimanche mettez vous tous sous une passerelle et attendez le tp. Je suis même prêt à faire l'explo avec ma mesmer et venir avec pour faire des portails.

TL;DR: un peu de rigueur de la part de tout le monde et on pourrait faire ces missions en moins d'une heure, et relancer le rattrapage du jeudi pour ceux qui veulent du "challenge" ou comprendre ce qu'on fait.

----------


## Kiyo

Concernant la prime, je suis pour qu'on alterne : une semaine en rush, une semaine en faisant les choses bien, histoire que tout le monde ait au moins une semaine sur 2 satisfaction. Si on fait cela, et que tout le monde joue vraiment le jeu, le temps "perdu" sur les chasses à la prime sera ridicule, voire inexistant.

----------


## Hasunay

> blabla


J'avais préparé une réponse mais à la réflexion c'est pas la peine d'en rajouter, tu resteras sur tes positions et moi sur les miennes. 




> Parce que c'est hyper fatiguant pour ceux qui le font, ce boulot.


Par contre cette phrase me fait vraiment rire, je sais pas ce que tu fais dans la vie mais ça doit être super cool si tu trouve que balancer une ligne en chan guilde c'est fatiguant.  :;):

----------


## Bartinoob

Pour le coup de la chasse, je suis d'accord avec Sephil. Ceux qui veulent du challenge peuvent venir à 18h, faire 6-RUS à 5, c'est du sport. 

Je serais d'avis, si certains veulent tuer tous les mobs, d'en torcher un rapidement (style szotzszsz ou brekkabek), et embrayer sur les autres. Ça garantit que tout le monde puisse tag son mob, et ça empêche pas de continuer la chasse. 

Mais perdre 10-15 minutes pour s'organiser alors qu'on finit quasiment jamais tous les mobs et que de toute façon on n'y gagne rien, je vois pas l'intérêt. Autant y aller à l'arrache, ça motive plus que d'essayer de préparer un truc carré pendant une plombe.

My two copper coins.

----------


## Maderone

> Par contre cette phrase me fait vraiment rire, je sais pas ce que tu fais dans la vie mais ça doit être super cool si tu trouve que balancer une ligne en chan guilde c'est fatiguant.


Mais fais le Hasunay dans ce cas. Je t'invite sincèrement à annoncer chaque chose en chan de guilde. Tu vas voir si c'est pas fatiguant et si t'en aura pas marre au bout d'une d'1h30 ou à faire ça chaque semaine. C'est ce qu'on a fait au début je te signale. Et on a très très vite arrêté.

----------


## Sephil

> Concernant la prime, je suis pour qu'on alterne : une semaine en rush, une semaine en faisant les choses bien, histoire que tout le monde ait au moins une semaine sur 2 satisfaction. Si on fait cela, et que tout le monde joue vraiment le jeu, le temps "perdu" sur les chasses à la prime sera ridicule, voire inexistant.


Et moi je persiste à dire que ça n'apporte rien à personne, et que t'as déjà une bonne dose de chasses à faire tous les dimanches. On est maintenant 7 ou 8 à chaque fois pour les missions de guilde perso.
Mais bon attendons de voir d'autres avis.

On pourrait peut être faire le sondage ailleurs ? Histoire que ça se noie pas dans la masse.

Je connais pas bien ce forum, y a possibilité de faire un sondage sur un thread ?

----------


## Maximelene

> Je me souviens pas à quel moment c'est devenu impératif d'être sur mumble pour faire les missions de guilde


http://canardpc.com/forums/threads/7...=1#post6637595




> Les Missions de guilde (et particulièrement les Défis et Puzzles) demandant une certaine organisation, voire une organisation certaine, il vous est fortement conseillé, et même fortement *demandé* de vous trouver sur Mumble. C'est en vocal que les explications seront données, et les répéter à l'écrit est long et laborieux.
> Ne pas vous trouver sur Mumble peut vous amener à rater des consignes importantes, et à faire échouer les Missions de guilde. Et vous n'en avez pas envie, n'est-ce pas ?
> De plus, difficile de vous aider si vous n'êtes pas parmi nous.


Voilà, ça fait juste 9 mois.  ::rolleyes:: 




> Par contre cette phrase me fait vraiment rire, je sais pas ce que tu fais dans la vie mais ça doit être super cool si tu trouve que balancer une ligne en chan guilde c'est fatiguant.


Pas mieux que Maderone : fais le donc, si c'est si facile. Après tout, si on a été beaucoup à râler sur le fait que c'était très contraignant, c'est juste par fainéantise, pas parce que c'est dur de tout suivre, d'aider les gens, et en plus de devoir absolument tout répéter sur le canal de guilde.  ::rolleyes:: 

Si on demande aux gens de venir sur Mumble, c'est par simplicité, et pour améliorer l'efficacité globale, pas juste pour le plaisir de lancer le logiciel. Si vous décidez de ne pas venir, c'est votre problème, et *vous* en assumez les conséquences. Mais les gens ne peuvent pas être partout, ne peuvent pas tout voir, et si vous n'êtes pas sur le vocal, vous aurez clairement plus de soucis, et ce n'est pas aux autres joueurs d'en pâtir.

----------


## Kiyo

> Pour le coup de la chasse, je suis d'accord avec Sephil. Ceux qui veulent du challenge peuvent venir à 18h, faire 6-RUS à 5, c'est du sport. 
> 
> Je serais d'avis, si certains veulent tuer tous les mobs, d'en torcher un rapidement (style szotzszsz ou brekkabek), et embrayer sur les autres. Ça garantit que tout le monde puisse tag son mob, et ça empêche pas de continuer la chasse. 
> 
> Mais perdre 10-15 minutes pour s'organiser alors qu'on finit quasiment jamais tous les mobs et que de toute façon on n'y gagne rien, je vois pas l'intérêt. Autant y aller à l'arrache, ça motive plus que d'essayer de préparer un truc carré pendant une plombe.
> 
> My two copper coins.


Mais si tout le monde joue le jeu s'organiser ne prendra jamais 15min. Ce qui fait que ça prend du temps actuellement c'est qu'en effet une partie des joueurs ne prend pas la peine de rejoindre un groupe, du coup les groupes ne sont jamais complets et on tarde à partir. Aller sur un tome commandeur ça prend 10 sec, donner un numéro pour chaque tome 20 secondes, ça ne demande pas une organisation de folie.

----------


## Sephil

Sauf que comme j'essayais de l'expliquer y a 3 semaines quand on m'a accusé de "m'exprimer pour les gens gens qui ne disent rien", si ça prend des plombes c'est parce que la majorité s'en tamponne l'oreille de tout faire, et ne fait donc aucun effort pour grouper rapidement.

Et j'ajoute que des mois et des mois de commandants qui font les mijaurées "ah non moi je met pas mon tag... bon ok je met mon tag... oh mais y a personne sur moi, alors je boude et je detag..." ça aide pas.

D'ailleurs en toute honnêteté pendant longtemps j'allais me mettre sur le commandant qui avait le moins de monde, juste pour que les anims lancent plus vite et ensuite j'allais tag le premier mob trouvé.

----------


## Kiyo

Qu'il y ait des joueurs qui ne bougent pas c'est vrai, la majorité c'est moins sûr, d'autant que je suis convaincue que certains vont au mob le plus simple de peur de ne rien tagguer et de passer pour celui qui du coup retarde tout le monde à devoir chercher un autre mob en catastrophe.

----------


## Maximelene

> Sauf que comme j'essayais de l'expliquer y a 3 semaines quand on m'a accusé de "m'exprimer pour les gens gens qui ne disent rien", si ça prend des plombes c'est parce que la majorité s'en tamponne l'oreille de tout faire, et ne fait donc aucun effort pour grouper rapidement.


Donc, comme ça vous saoule de perdre du temps à tout faire, vous perdez du temps à vous organiser en prime ?

Moui, c'est logique...  ::rolleyes:: 


Sinon, vous savez, si l'organisation des missions de guilde vous pose problème, il y a une solution : poster des suggestions sur notre forum. Vous verrez, il n'est pas dur à trouver, et ça permet de faire avancer les choses bien plus sûrement qu'en râlant sur Mumble.  :;):

----------


## Snydlock

> TL;DR: un peu de rigueur de la part de tout le monde et on pourrait faire ces missions en moins d'une heure, et relancer le rattrapage du jeudi pour ceux qui veulent du "challenge" ou comprendre ce qu'on fait.


Tu ne serais pas un poil hypocrite de vouloir laisser "le challenge" des missions le jeudi ? Sachant que presque personne n'y va ?
Moi je m'en fous qu'il n'y ai pas de challenge, j'aime juste le faire pour le principe et parce que je ne suis pas pressé par le temps.
Pour paraphraser Pure, si tu veux rusher, y'a d'autres guildes.




> D'ailleurs en toute honnêteté pendant longtemps j'allais me mettre sur le commandant qui avait le moins de monde, juste pour que les anims lancent plus vite et ensuite j'allais tag le premier mob trouvé.


Et t'es surement pas le seul, ce qui ne me gêne absolument pas mais du coup venez pas vous plaindre si ça prend du temps.

----------


## Sephil

@Snydlock : Et si on m'avait avancé ton argument, j'aurai pas parlé de challenge.
Seulement à chaque fois c'est toujours les 3 mêmes personnes qui s'écrient haut et fort sur mumble : "ouais mais on est pas une guilde de plows, ça fait du challenge !".
J'ai fini par croire que c'était le seul argument à faire tous les mobs.  ::): 




> c'est logique


N'est-ce pas ?  ::): 

Quand on prend juste un morceau d'un post, tout est toujours beaucoup plus facile niveau argumentatif !  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

> Quand on prend juste un morceau d'un post, tout est toujours beaucoup plus facile niveau argumentatif !


Et ce qui est encore plus facile, c'est de simplement ignorer la réponse en utilisant le prétexte du "mais tu réponds pas à tout mon post".

Mais bon, je note : il y a des gens qui n'ont pas envie de tout faire et qui, plutôt que de suggérer des modifications de l'organisation sur le forum (vu qu'apparemment en face il n'y a que 3 personnes), préfèrent ne faire, je cite, "aucun effort" lors du groupage, ralentissant donc tout le monde. Ça commence à en faire, des égoïstes.

----------


## Hasunay

> babla.


Petit cours de sémantique "fortement demandé" c'est différent de "c'est la condition" pour participer au mission de guilde.   ::rolleyes::  (parce que moi aussi je sais utiliser les smileys) 

Après le "fais le donc toi qui est si fort" c'est l'ultime argument de ceux qui refuse la critique, ça marche partout cinéma, télé, jeu vidéo. C'est un peu le deus ex machina de l'argumentaire. Donc pour répondre plus simplement : premièrement moi je ne suis pas "animateur" dans la guilde, deuxièmement quand je m'engage dans quelques choses je ne recherche pas la facilité à tout prix et troisièmement vous n'avez pas répondu à ça 



> C'est le serpent qui ce mord la queue là, si le mec vient en écoute seulement (comme moi d'ailleurs) mais que ceux qui sont sur mumble ne lisent pas le canal guilde comme le mec peut prévenir qu'il a un problème ...

----------


## Ptit gras

BONDOUR  ::happy2::

----------


## purEcontact

Pour les chasses à la prime, je ne mets même plus les pieds au lieux de rassemblement, les 3/4 du temps je me barre le plus loin possible et j'attends qu'on ai la liste des mobs pour en buter un.
Puis j'afk en attendant le défi.

Encore une fois, je le cache pas, les missions de guilde c'est un moyen de me faire de la thune et des recommandations facilement, j'y trouve aucun plaisir.
Bref, je me répète : ça nous fait chier de faire les missions de guilde en 1h30 alors qu'en 45 min ça se torche, autant ne pas "déranger" ceux qui veulent le faire "correctement", on arrivera peut-être à le faire en 1h-1h05.

----------


## Maderone

Je comprends pas pourquoi t'en as pas parlé avant Sephil. On a eu cette discussion y'a 3 semaines et on t'a dit d'aller sur le forum pour en parler et faire changer les choses. Je trouve ça con de s'énerver trois semaines de plus pour en arriver là. 
Vous êtes tous des canards comme les autres et chacun a le droit de parler et d'agir s'il veut que les choses changent. 

Avant de faire un doodle j'aimerais savoir si les canards ont d'autres idées du style d'Anneliane/Selenis/Kiyo pour changer la manière dont se déroule la soirée de dimanche. On récolte les idées, on fait un doodle et on voit ce qui en ressort.




> Après le "fais le donc toi qui est si fort" c'est l'ultime argument de ceux qui refuse la critique, ça marche partout cinéma, télé, jeu vidéo. C'est un peu le deus ex machina de l'argumentaire. Donc pour répondre plus simplement : premièrement moi je ne suis pas "animateur" dans la guilde, deuxièmement quand je m'engage dans quelques choses je ne recherche pas la facilité à tout prix et troisièmement vous n'avez pas répondu à ça


Donc Hasunay, y'a rien de sarcastique. Mais tu sembles pas comprendre à quel point c'est lourd de tout répéter en chan guilde. Vraiment. Soit t'étais pas là au début du jeu, soit t'as oublié. Dans ce cas, je t'invite *VRAIMENT* à le faire et tester par toi même. Tu verras donc qu'on ne sort pas nos arguments de nulle part. 

Ensuite, les animateurs sont des canards comme les autres. Ils n'ont aucun devoir "d'animation". C'est un titre pour leur permettre de s'occuper de toutes les tâches chiantes comme le recrutement, la banque, toussa... Très souvent se sont d'autres canards qui s'occupent de leader les missions de guildes. Ca peut m'arriver, comme à d'autres. Mais c'est en aucun cas mon boulot attitré. On est tous pareil. 
*Et ça faut se le rentrer dans le crâne.* 
C'est pas à nous de faire des events, c'est pas à nous de nous occuper de leader les missions de guilde. Si on le fait, c'est qu'on le veut. Nous on est là pour par exemple, lancer les events de guilde. 

Pour la recherche de facilité, on en reparlera quand t'auras testé de toute répéter pendant les missions, d'accord ?

----------


## Maximelene

> Petit cours de sémantique "fortement demandé" c'est différent de "c'est la condition" pour participer au mission de guilde.   (parce que moi aussi je sais utiliser les smileys)


Il a toujours été dit, chaque semaine, à tout le monde, de venir impérativement sur Mumble. Seulement, je ne garde pas d'enregistrements Mumble pour les gens qui, comme toi, ratent une info malgré que celle-ci ait été répétée 250 fois durant les 9 derniers mois, du coup je n'ai que ça. Tu m'excuseras, hein.




> Après le "fais le donc toi qui est si fort" c'est l'ultime argument de ceux qui refuse la critique, ça marche partout cinéma, télé, jeu vidéo. C'est un peu le deus ex machina de l'argumentaire.


Ben ouais, mais quand un mec débarque avec ses gros sabots en affirmant que c'est pas dur, il ne reste plus grand chose à lui répondre, à lui qui est si sûr de lui sans même savoir.  ::rolleyes:: 




> premièrement moi je ne suis pas "animateur" dans la guilde, deuxièmement quand je m'engage dans quelques choses je ne recherche pas la facilité à tout prix


Oh ben oui hein, on est animateurs, c'est notre choix, donc pourquoi essayer de faciliter la chose, hein ?  ::rolleyes:: 

Et on a répondu à ta citation : on a pas 36 yeux, on ne peut pas tout faire, contrairement à ce que tu affirmes sans savoir. Encore une fois, tu es libre d'essayer toi-même, plutôt que de nous donner des leçons.

----------


## Hasunay

> Il a toujours été dit, chaque semaine, à tout le monde, de venir impérativement sur Mumble. Seulement, je ne garde pas d'enregistrements Mumble pour les gens qui, comme toi, ratent une info malgré que celle-ci ait été répétée 250 fois durant les 9 derniers mois, du coup je n'ai que ça. Tu m'excuseras, hein.


Alors me cite pas un lien qui ne dit pas "impératif" mais "fortement demandé". 

Après je prendrais même pas la peine de répondre à la suite, tu oses parler de maturité et de respect alors que tu ne fais preuve d'aucun des deux.

----------


## Maximelene

> Alors me cite pas un lien qui ne dit pas "impératif" mais "fortement demandé".


Ben la prochaine fois, tu écouteras les infos au lieu de venir faire des réflexions déplacées, okay ? Comme ça, aucun soucis.  :;): 




> Après je prendrais même pas la peine de répondre à la suite, tu oses parler de maturité et de respect alors que tu ne fais preuve d'aucun des deux.


Bisous. Tu reviens quand tu veux parler de ce dont tu n'as aucune idée, hein, on est animateurs, on est tes _bitches_, on t'accueilleras à bras ouverts.  :;): 

Du coup, on peut reprendre une vraie discussion argumentée maintenant ?  ::):

----------


## Sephil

> Je comprends pas pourquoi t'en as pas parlé avant Sephil. On a eu cette discussion y'a 3 semaines et on t'a dit d'aller sur le forum pour en parler et faire changer les choses. Je trouve ça con de s'énerver trois semaines de plus pour en arriver là. 
> Vous êtes tous des canards comme les autres et chacun a le droit de parler et d'agir s'il veut que les choses changent.


Non mais ce qui m'agace c'est pas la décision de tous les faire, ou pas.
Ce qui m'agace c'est que je suis pas le premier à faire la remarque et qu'à chaque fois y a une majorité silencieuse qui veut pas se mouiller. Je vais pas citer de noms, mais pendant 3 ou 4 moi je retournais à l'arche direct après la course, et je les voyais bien tous les canards qui comme moi tournaient en rond en attendant qu'on puisse aller faire le mob le plus simple.

'fin bref, espérons que les gens répondront au doodle comme ça on sera fixés sur la tendance générale.






> Avant de faire un doodle j'aimerais savoir si les canards ont d'autres idées du style d'Anneliane/Selenis/Kiyo pour changer la manière dont se déroule la soirée de dimanche. On récolte les idées, on fait un doodle et on voit ce qui en ressort.


De ce que j'ai compris y a 4 options :
1/ On fait des groupes pour faire tous les mobs.
2/ On fait des groupes pour faire tous les mobs une fois sur deux, et la fois suivante on n'en fait qu'un.
3/ On fait le mob le plus simple d'abord pour que tout le monde puisse tag et ensuite ceux qui veulent se répartissent sur les autres mobs.
4/ On fait le mob le plus simple et on enchaine direct sur le défi.

Y a une 5ème option : on fait pas de groupe et on y va à l'arrache, mais ça risque de vite partir en bordel et forcer beaucoup plus souvent à relancer une 2ème prime pour les gens qui ont pas pu tag.

----------


## purEcontact

> De ce que j'ai compris y a 4 options :
> 1/ On fait des groupes pour faire tous les mobs.
> 2/ On fait des groupes pour faire tous les mobs une fois sur deux, et la fois suivante on n'en fait qu'un.
> 3/ On fait le mob le plus simple d'abord pour que tout le monde puisse tag et ensuite ceux qui veulent se répartissent sur les autres mobs.
> 4/ On fait le mob le plus simple, *on vérifie que tout le monde a bien tag sinon on en fait un deuxième (ou plus)*, et on enchaine direct sur le défi.
> 
> Y a une 5ème option : on fait pas de groupe et on y va à l'arrache, mais ça risque de vite partir en bordel et forcer beaucoup plus souvent à relancer une 2ème prime pour les gens qui ont pas pu tag.

----------


## Beanna

> Donc là j'aimerais déjà faire un petit sondage d'opinions.
> Qui aimerait qu'on ne fasse plus qu'un seul mob aux chasses à la prime du dimanche + un éventuel pour ceux qui auraient pas pu tag ?


Pour. 2 mobs pour la chasse à la prime pour assurer que tout le monde tag ça me parait bien. Si on s'est pas rendu au bon endroit deux fois de suite parce qu'on a pas les bons TP, là ça devient un problème de laxisme (pas été chercher les TP sur son temps de jeu personnel pour préparer les missions de guilde) et rater la récompense une fois poussera les gens à faire le nécessaire.

Faut bien admettre que 1 mob ou 4, de toute façon c'est pas marrant de chercher 5 minutes dans la pampa un PNJ qui se fera zerg par 40 joueurs. Y a pas de challenge, c'est pas un véritable boss, c'est juste de l'auto-attaque nobrain pour ramasser 2 jaunes hebdomadaires. 




> Qui aimerait qu'on revienne à des horaires un peu plus stricts ? (aka, aider à nettoyer pour le gars qui galère sur la course ok, mais nettoyer pour le gars qui se pointe à 21h20 quand tout le monde a fini, ça me gave.)


Pour également. Le rendez-vous est à 21h et il faut s'y tenir. Grâce à l'aide apportée par les plus rapides qui reviennent sur leur pas pour ouvrir la voie ça ne devrait pas prendre plus de 10 minutes. Pourtant on reste systématiquement en place une grosse demi-heure car les joueurs arrivent au compte goûte selon leur bon vouloir.

Arriver en retard c'est manquer de respect aux 40 personnes qui ont fait l'effort d'arriver à l'heure.
Le dimanche soir c'est un des rares soirs où je vois ma copine et pourtant je suis fidèle au poste à 20h55. Mais ça m'exaspère au plus haut point de perdre une demi heure sur la course puis une autre demi heure sur les chasses alors que la mécanique est si bien huilée. Les missions pourraient être faites en moins d'une heure mais ça en prend pratiquement deux. Pourquoi je rogne sur ma soirée le dimanche ? Parce que les missions du jeudi n'ont plus lieu depuis des mois. C'est pas faute d'avoir demandé plusieurs semaines, sans réponse.

----------


## Kiyo

> @Snydlock : Et si on m'avait avancé ton argument, j'aurai pas parlé de challenge.
> Seulement à chaque fois c'est toujours les 3 mêmes personnes qui s'écrient haut et fort sur mumble : "ouais mais on est pas une guilde de plows, ça fait du challenge !".
> J'ai fini par croire que c'était le seul argument à faire tous les mobs.


C'est faux Sephil et tu le sais parfaitement, le premier argument avancé a toujours été celui du plaisir, celui du challenge lui étant peut être lié mais surement pas le seul invoqué. Toujours quand on a dit qu'on voulait les faire tous on y mettait la notion de plaisir et de satisfaction, du fait que réussir quelque chose c'est toujours mieux que de le rater, surtout quand on a largement les moyens de la réussite et quelque soit la récompense attenante.




> Faut bien admettre que 1 mob ou 4, de toute façon c'est pas marrant de chercher 5 minutes dans la pampa un PNJ qui se fera zerg par 40 joueurs. Y a pas de challenge, c'est pas un véritable boss, c'est juste de l'auto-attaque nobrain pour ramasser 2 jaunes hebdomadaires.


On est bien d'accord que ça n'a rien de marrant un mob qui se fait massacrer par 40 joueurs, c'est bien de là l'idée de répartir ces 40 joueurs entre les différents boss, tu verras à quel point les combats gagnent en qualité et l'amusement aussi par conséquence.


Il faudrait aussi de manière générale arrêter d'exagérer le temps que cela prend de faire des chasses organisées, notamment en sortant des 20 min du chapeau ou des 30 min. Actuellement ça ne prend déjà que quelques minutes de plus. Mais si vraiment vous voulez gagner du temps, on peut décider différentes choses au lieu de simplement dire qu'on rush les events de guilde. Par exemple n'activent leurs tags commandants et ce dès le début de la soirée que ceux qui veulent diriger un groupe pendant la chasse, groupe constitué dès avant la course voire pendant, de façon à ce que le gros des groupes soit fait dès la fin de la course. 
On peut aussi décider de ne faire que 5 groupes et de laisser le mob le plus simple pour les 5 dernières minutes au lieu de commencer par lui, comme ça si un groupe ne trouve pas son mob il restera cette possibilité là et dans le cas où un joueur n'a pas assez de tp ça lui laisse largement le temps de s'approcher du mob.

Si tout le monde joue le jeu, rejoint un groupe, se tp dans la zone de son boss il n'y aura non seulement aucun temps perdu mais en plus la réussite sinon assurée, au moins possible.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Pitié, pitié, créons un topic pour discuter des missions de guildes  :Emo:

----------


## Tygra

Ah ben ça faisait longtemps ! Content de voir l'esprit canard au rdv !  ::trollface::

----------


## Charmide

Ouais trop bien, j'aime voir tant d'amour et de fnu dans un seul topic  ::lol::

----------


## Maximelene

Pourquoi changer l'ordre des missions dans la proposition 2 ?

Mon avis, c'est qu'il faut tout faire le dimanche. Répartir les missions sur deux jours distincts, c'est le meilleur moyen de s'assurer qu'on ne pourra en faire aucune, puisque ça divisera la présence des joueurs.

----------


## purEcontact

> Je pense qu'il contentera plus de monde : 
> - ceux qui n'ont pas envie de gâcher toute leur soirée (comme Beanna, c'est pas un reproche, ça se comprends tout à fait) ne prendront qu*'une demi-heure au lieu d'une heure* (plus, la plupart du temps) pour faire les missions qui nécessitent du monde.
> - ceux qui n'ont pas envie d'attendre 30 minutes que tout le monde ait fini sa course pour passer à la suite.

----------


## Maximelene

J'avais raté ce paragraphe. Désolé.  ::ninja::

----------


## Snydlock

J'suis pas trop pour le premier planning qui ne permet même pas 5 min de retard. On n'est pas à l'armée, zut.
D'ailleurs, dans mes souvenirs, le début des missions c'était 21h05. Mais c'était "avant".

----------


## Lee Tchii

De toute façon, on va répertorier toutes les propositions et après on votera.
Libre à toi de proposer la même chose en version plus souple  ::ninja::

----------


## Lee Tchii

"on" ?  ::unsure::

----------


## purEcontact

Bon, j'ai supprimé mon pavé de propositions ainsi que mes posts suivant, qui n'était d'ailleurs que des suggestions pour faire avancer les choses.
Je sais pas faire autrement que râler ou d'être incisif pour faire passer mes idées, comme le reproche m'a été fait plusieurs fois (là non plus, je posterai pas le nom des canards), je supprime tout.

Quand j'essai de faire bouger les choses de manière douce et gentille, soit on ne lit qu'en diagonale et on passe à coté de l'idée principale pour rebondir sur ce qui est sujet à troll, soit on freine des 4 fers parce que, finalement, tout va bien dans le meilleur des mondes.
Du coup, je vais réagir comme je l'ai fait l'année dernière sur le même sujet : si vous voulez modifier l'organisation des missions de guilde, faites le sans moi.

Et c'est très certainement le dernier sujet sur lequel je réagirais.
Je ferais comme les autres, je ferais mon blazé sur mumble ou en chan guilde en disant "bon, bah c'est comme ça, qu'est-ce que j'y peux ?".

_/Pure prends ses gros sabots et les dépose dans un placard._

----------


## Snydlock

> Le soucis, c'est qu'on a donné trop de liberté aux joueurs, au point où c'est déjà arrivé que *certains se pointent à 21h20* comme des fleurs car ils savent qu'ils auront une escorte et des joueurs qui clean les mobs.


Je suis d'accord et c'est pas pour rien que je n'escortais plus les gens qui arrivaient aussi tard. Surtout quand ça n'était pas la première fois.
Et dans le même sens, je ne demandais pas d'aide quand j'arrivais dans cet horaire les quelques fois où j'étais très à la bourre, je me démerdais tout seul et je rattrapais le jeudi si je loupais.

Maintenant je pense qu'on peut arriver à un juste milieu. Les courses durent 20 min, lançons-les à 21h00 et on arrête les escortes au bout de 10 min. Et si besoin, on relance le jeudi, vu que c'est la seule mission qui peut se faire solo (en dehors de la course karka).

----------


## Maximelene

Voilà. Au milieu de tous ceux qui se contentent de bougonner sur le Mumble et de ne pas faire d'effort pour améliorer quoi que ce soit, le seul qui était un tant soit peu motivé à proposer des choses a jeté l'éponge, sans doute influé par les mêmes râleurs.

Du coup, j'invite ces personnes à venir elles-même proposer leurs solutions, de façon claire et argumentée. En l'absence de consensus d'ici dimanche, je reprendrais l'organisation des missions de guilde, avec globalement la même méthode que celle que j'appliquais avant mon départ, à quelques changements près afin de m'adapter aux divers retours de ces derniers jours.

----------


## olih

> Bon, j'ai supprimé mon pavé de propositions ainsi que mes posts suivant, qui n'était d'ailleurs que des suggestions pour faire avancer les choses.
> Je sais pas faire autrement que râler ou d'être incisif pour faire passer mes idées, comme le reproche m'a été fait plusieurs fois (là non plus, je posterai pas le nom des canards), je supprime tout.
> 
> Quand j'essai de faire bouger les choses de manière douce et gentille, soit on ne lit qu'en diagonale et on passe à coté de l'idée principale pour rebondir sur ce qui est sujet à troll, soit on freine des 4 fers parce que, finalement, tout va bien dans le meilleur des mondes.
> Du coup, je vais réagir comme je l'ai fait l'année dernière sur le même sujet : si vous voulez modifier l'organisation des missions de guilde, faites le sans moi.
> 
> Et c'est très certainement le dernier sujet sur lequel je réagirais.
> Je ferais comme les autres, je ferais mon blazé sur mumble ou en chan guilde en disant "bon, bah c'est comme ça, qu'est-ce que j'y peux ?".
> 
> _/Pure prends ses gros sabots et les dépose dans un placard._


 Parce que je t'ai dis que je trouvais tes post super cassant  :tired: .
T'étais vraiment pas obligé de supprimer tes messages...

----------


## purEcontact

Rev. 2.0. reposté sur demande de Maderone.

*Propositions / Suggestions*

*Puzzle de guilde* : avoir un commandant devant et un derrière.
Deux commandants tag, tout les autres l'éteignent.

Celui qui sera devant indiquera les checkpoints à ne pas dépasser.
Celui qui sera derrière avancera au rythme du plus lent.

*_____________________________*

Remettre en place les rattrapages du jeudi soir pour 2 missions (course / chasse) dû à une manque d'effectif pour le défi et le puzzle.

*Planning du jeudi soir :*
*20h55 :* Préparation de la Course de guilde, afin de connaître notre destination.
*21h00 :* Lancement de la Course de guilde.
*Lorsque les joueurs ont terminés* : Lancement de la Chasse à la prime.


*_____________________________*

*Proposition de planning n°1 :*
_Proposition permettant de contenter les joueurs qui ne peuvent pas rester pendant une heure (voir plus)._

*Planning du dimanche soir :*
*20h55 :* Préparation du Défi de Guilde, afin de connaître notre destination.
*21h00 :* Lancement du Défi de guilde.
*21h10 :* Fin du Défi de guilde. Préparation du Puzzle de guilde.
*21h15 :* Lancement du Puzzle de guilde.
*21h25 :* Fin du Puzzle de guilde. Lancement de la Chasse à la prime.

---Les joueurs n'ayant pas le temps de faire toutes les missions (peu importe la raison) s'arrêtent là. ---

*21h30 :* Attaque des cibles de la Chasse à la prime.
*21h40 :* Fin de la Chasse à la prime, Lancement de la Course de Guilde.
*22h10 :* Heure maximum où la soirée se termine.


*_____________________________*

*Proposition de planning n°2 :*
_Proposition permettant d'optimiser la soirée. Retrait de la randonnée qui n'est plus d'actualité._

*Planning du dimanche soir*
*20h55 :* Préparation de la Course de guilde, afin de connaître notre destination.
*21h00 :* Lancement de la Course de guilde.
*21h10 :* Les joueurs ayant fini la course se regroupent et cherchent les primes, on garde un petit groupe (5 joueurs) pour escorter ceux qui n'ont pas fini la course.
*21h20 :* Fin de la Course. Lancement des Chasses à la prime 
*21h25 :* On tue les cibles sur lesquels on a déjà un scout, on cherche les autres ensuite. Pendant la recherche des autres cibles, on prépare le Défi de guilde.
*21h35 :* Fin de Chasses à la prime, Lancement du Défi de guilde. Avant la fin du Défi de guilde, on prépare le Puzzle de guilde.
*21h50 :* Fin du Défi de guildes, Lancement du Puzzle de guilde.
*22h10 :* Heure maximum où la soirée se termine.

*_____________________________*

Afin de garder le post le moins rentre dedans possible, toutes les remarques, les conseils et les précisions ont été supprimés.

*_____________________________*

On a un soucis d'effectif le jeudi soir.
J'ai pas de solutions miracles, je pense qu'il faudrait proposer à une plus petite guilde (qui n'a pas les moyens de lancer les events) de rejoindre CPC avec un rang spécifique.
Ça leur permet de récupérer des récompenses de guilde et à nos canards de rattraper.
On garde le dimanche soir pour les canards et les boobs (aka [GOR]).

Pour cette proposition, j'avoue que j'en sais rien, je ne m'occupe pas du tout des effectifs, il faudrait voir ça avec Tynril et Zepolak si c'est possible de le faire ou si on est déjà trop complet.
Bref, j'en sais rien, mais il faudrait voir une solution.

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Parce que je t'ai dis que je trouvais tes post super cassant .
> T'étais vraiment pas obligé de supprimer tes messages...


Caliméro powaaaa  ::trollface:: 

Sinon, ces propositions de planning sont sympas mais intenables.
Déjà, il me semble bien que les chasses à la prime durent 15 minutes (ce qui a été pris en compte dans le second planning mais pas le premier).
Il faut aussi tenir compte du temps pour aller d'un événement à l'autre. On n'a pas tous des SSD.
Et je serais assez pour commencer à 21h05, pas à 21h. Mettre une fourchette quoi.
Je me souviens d'une soirée où on avait tout fait, dans la bonne ambiance, et on avait fini en une heure. En faisant la chasse à la prime correctement.
C'est donc possible !

----------


## Maximelene

> Déjà, il me semble bien que les chasses à la prime durent 15 minutes (ce qui a été pris en compte dans le second planning mais pas le premier).





> 21h25 : Lancement de la Chasse à la prime
> 21h40 : Fin de la Chasse à la prime


25 + 15 = 40. Les 15 minutes, c'est à partir du lancement, pas à partir du moment où on a trouvé les cibles.




> Il faut aussi tenir compte du temps pour aller d'un événement à l'autre. On n'a pas tous des SSD.


T'es sûre d'avoir lu avant de râler ? Parce que tu as raté le fait qu'il y a à chaque fois 5 minutes de délai entre le lancement des missions et leur activation réelle.  :tired: 




> Et je serais assez pour commencer à 21h05, pas à 21h. Mettre une fourchette quoi.


Ben la "fourchette", elle est là entre 20h55 et 21h.




> Je me souviens d'une soirée où on avait tout fait, dans la bonne ambiance, et on avait fini en une heure. En faisant la chasse à la prime correctement.


Ouais, d'une soirée. Et moi je me souviens de trente où c'était le bordel.

----------


## ds108j

Vous avez pas compris, pour que ça marche, il n'y a que le totalitarisme de valable.

L'un de vous, ou un groupe décide de règles. 
Vous les appliquez sans demander l'avis de la "population"Ceux qui sont pas contents mériteront, soit de partir, soit d'être crucifiés en place publique

Comme ça, tout roulera ! Sinon ça va tergiverser, y aura toujours des mécontents.

Et pour vous prouver qu'en fait j'en ai pas grand chose à faire, le dimanche soir, avec le coucher des enfants, et toutes les taches de la vie courante, je ne pourrais jamais me connecter à 21h00 pétante, mais je m'en fous, j'ai décidé que ce n'était pas si grave de ne pas participer à ces événements.

Surtout quand je vois comment vous vous prenez la tête pour l'organisation.

Ce message n'est pas un troll, au contraire, je sais comment c'est dur a gérer, et je vous dis simplement, qu'au bout d'un moment faut arrêter d'écouter les désidératas des uns et des autres, et trancher.

Edit : conseil, ne me donnez jamais de responsabilités...  ::ninja::

----------


## Lee Tchii

Retourne lire ce que tu quotes Max ...
21h30 : Attaque des cibles de la Chasse à la prime.
21h40 : Fin de la Chasse à la prime, Lancement de la Course de Guilde.
Ça fait ... 10 minutes  ::trollface:: 

Et la fourchette, je la demande bien entre 21h et 21h05, pas entre 20h55 et 21h.

----------


## Maximelene

Les chasses à la prime sont lancées à 21h25. C'est à partir de ce moment là que le timer commence à courir. 21h30, c'est l'heure estimée par Pure à laquelle on commence réellement à taper sur les monstres, en comptant 5 minutes de recherche depuis le lancement de la mission.

Parce que oui, une fois encore, le timer commence au lancement de la mission, pas quand on commence à taper sur les monstres...




> Et la fourchette, je la demande bien entre 21h et 21h05, pas entre 20h55 et 21h.


Pourquoi ? A part tout décaler de 5 minutes, ça change quoi ?

----------


## Maderone

Le planning 2 me semble juste irréalisable. 
Espérer que les gens se répartissent pour aller chercher une prime, tout seul, sur une map entière, c'est du délire ^^

Par contre si les gens votent effectivement pour arrêter de rechercher le fun dans les missions de guilde, le planning 1 peut faire l'affaire. 

Oui c'est possible Lytchi, mais bon, ça n'arrive pas souvent non plus. 

Bon voilà, j'ai fait un truc rapide : 
http://doodle.com/2vg25bk59stc9nbb


Sinon Ds, je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi. Apparemment le format des missions de guilde ne convient pas à beaucoup de gens. Le but c'est pas d'imposer sa loi sans réfléchir. S'il s'avère que ça n'amuse pas la majorité des canards de faire les missions comme elles doivent l'être, bah je vois pas pourquoi on continuerait de leur imposer un truc qui ne leur plait pas. Ouais y'aura forcément des mécontents. Mais c'est pas à une minorité de faire la loi sans prendre en compte les autres ^^

----------


## Maximelene

> Espérer que les gens se répartissent pour aller chercher une prime, tout seul, sur une map entière, c'est du délire ^^


Espérer que les gens fassent preuve d'un peu d'initiative, c'est du délire ?

Cette phrase résume à elle seule pourquoi on a tous ces soucis...

----------


## Maderone

Chez cpc, ouais ^^ 
Je me souviens du temps où on faisait les randonnées, le nombre de personne qui en avait rien à foutre et qui restait afk, alors que participer aurait peut être permis de finir plus vite... 

Après personnellement, j'aime bien ce petit temps quand j'ai fini la course où je peux aider les gens à la faire. Ou simplement rester avec tout le monde comme un con à utiliser des toniques ou autre. Donc c'est clairement pas moi qui irait chercher une prime tout seul, pour me couper totalement des autres. Après c'est qu'un avis perso :x

----------


## Lee Tchii

Mais on a pas tant de soucis.
On est nombreux, donc forcément ya des problèmes.
Après, est-ce que ces problèmes sont des murs à l'amusement et au bon déroulement ? Non, désolée.
Le seul vrai problème que je vois, ce sont les canards qui en ont marre des chasses à la prime. Du retard dans les puzzles, yen a toujours eu, et ya aussi toujours eu nos mesmers géniaux pour nous sauver de là.
Yaura toujours des contre-temps, des choses pas prévues, des guildes qui merdoient, ect ... C'est la vie les gars.

Mais bon, collectons toutes les propositions, et votons ensuite. On peut même songer à faire des périodes d'essais avec chacune des propositions et un vote ultérieur pour une décision finale.

----------


## Maximelene

> Après, est-ce que ces problèmes sont des murs à l'amusement et au bon déroulement ? Non, désolée.


Du coup, on se demande d'où sort cette discussion...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Maderone

A la demande de Tatsu j'ai rajouté une modalité, donc y'aura des "?" pour ceux qui ont déjà répondu.

Et j'ai rajouté un cpc.cx dans le message de guilde, comme ça tout le monde pourra y accéder.

----------


## Beanna

Quand la question du temps perdu est remise sur le tapis chaque semaine, que ce soit sur Mumble ou IG, parce que c'est râlant de butter une heure complète sur ce qui ne devrait prendre que 20-25 minutes vu l'organisation en place (horaires à respecter, aide du groupe), c'est difficile de dire que tout va bien et qu'on s'amuse. 

Je suis personnellement pas un super PGM des sauts en tout genre, j'ai eu une enfance très difficile sur Crash Bandicoot et je finis souvent la course bon dernier parce que je ne connais pas le parcours (han le noob !) et qu'il me faut l'aide d'une poignée de canards en renfort. Mais en étant au rendez-vous à 20h55 il ne m'a jamais fallu plus de 10 minutes pour décrocher mes recommandations de guilde.
Si ma médiocre performance tient dans les clous alors tout le monde devrait avoir fini sa course avant 21h20 si tant est qu'ils se donnent la peine d'être là à l'heure.
Le planning de Pure (n°2) me parait vraiment bien ficelé avec le coup de main des plus rapides pour anticiper l'épreuve suivante et se rendre sur place pour chercher les cibles à abattre plutôt que de retourner glander à l'Arche ou faire les mongoliens autour d'une boîte à Malice jusqu'à la toute fin du décompte de la course sans même savoir pourquoi on attend...

----------


## olih

Pour la course, je me souviens de certaines fois où des gens arrivant à l'heure peine, voir n'arrive pas à la finir dans les temps.
Remember course Karka.

----------


## Maderone

On peut dire que la course karka est une exception, elle est plutôt difficile et mal aimée de la plus part.

Après j'ai jamais eu aucun mal à la faire et si les gens écoutaient ce que je disais quand je les escortais, ça se passerait peut être mieux ^^

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Quand la question du temps perdu est remise sur le tapis chaque semaine, que ce soit sur Mumble ou IG, parce que c'est râlant de butter une heure complète sur ce qui ne devrait prendre que 20-25 minutes vu l'organisation en place (horaires à respecter, aide du groupe), c'est difficile de dire que tout va bien et qu'on s'amuse. 
> 
> Je suis personnellement pas un super PGM des sauts en tout genre, j'ai eu une enfance très difficile sur Crash Bandicoot et je finis souvent la course bon dernier parce que je ne connais pas le parcours (han le noob !) et qu'il me faut l'aide d'une poignée de canards en renfort. Mais en étant au rendez-vous à 20h55 il ne m'a jamais fallu plus de 10 minutes pour décrocher mes recommandations de guilde.
> Si ma médiocre performance tient dans les clous alors tout le monde devrait avoir fini sa course avant 21h20 si tant est qu'ils se donnent la peine d'être là à l'heure.
> Le planning de Pure (n°2) me parait vraiment bien ficelé avec le coup de main des plus rapides pour anticiper l'épreuve suivante et se rendre sur place pour chercher les cibles à abattre plutôt que de retourner glander à l'Arche ou faire les mongoliens autour d'une boîte à Malice jusqu'à la toute fin du décompte de la course sans même savoir pourquoi on attend...


Attention, une petite information indispensable concernant les courses.
Faire la course des araignées en moins de 10 minutes, je n'y vois aucune difficulté.
Par contre, concernant la course sur la crique du sud-soleil. Là, ce n'est pas la même chose.




Je ne voulais pas intervenir sur le topic, mais je vais ajouter une petite chose ou deux.
Je ne pense pas que quelqu'un devrait prendre les rennes de la soirée du dimanche, et j'ai du mal à voir l'intérêt de la gestion du chrono.
Surtout quand des facteurs tiers peuvent influencer négativement la progression.
Citons par exemple : 
- La course déjà commencée par une autre guilde, et là, même si il reste 10 minutes au chrono, je suis contre le fait de la faire immédiatement. Pour une raison simple, il y aura toujours quelqu'un pour cliquer bêtement et accepter la récompense pour la guilde.
- Le PJ déjà commencé par une autre guilde.
- Le défi qui foire, ou bien le défi du crabe qui ne se valide pas pour tout le monde.
- Ceux qui n'arrivent pas à tag les primes de guilde.

La division en deux fois ne me semble pas être la meilleure solution. Par rapport à l'an passé, peu de personne sont présentes le jeudi soir.
Et il n'est plus possible de réaliser le rattrapage, sauf dans un cas, si la personne vient sur mumble, dans ce cas, généralement, il est possible d'avoir du soutien pour faire la chasse à la prime, mais pas plus.



Pour moi, le seul soucis, ça reste sur le puzzle jump de guilde. Et uniquement là.
La proposition de purecontact est parfaitement adaptée.
Deux tags cdt, pour marquer l'avant et la fin du groupe.

Cette solution permettrai par exemple d'éviter que tout le monde trace dans le passage des murs de glace, et que ceux-ci se referment sur la fin du groupe.
Nécessitant alors de stopper la progression pour retourner chercher ceux bloqués.


Le message suivant s'adresse à ceux qui se plaignent qu'on fasse des remarques aux "slackers" et aux "slackers" eux-mêmes d'ailleurs.
Cela ne me pose aucun soucis, mais dans le cas, comme la semaine précédente, où, dans le pj d'ascalon, lors du passage avec l'ouverture des rideaux, il a été nécessaire de demander à certains d'aller faire des emotes, vu que nous n'arrivions pas à aligner 6 personnes en bas et 6 personnes en haut, avec plus de 40 personnes sur mumble...

----------


## purEcontact

Au début, j'avais mis des "env. / max / pétante" pour les heures mais en révisant le post, j'ai tout supprimé pour éviter tout le drama sur le fait d'imposer ma vision des choses.
J'avais aussi fait une remarque pour adapter la course et la chasse : si on tombe sur une course "difficile", on tue juste une des cibles scouté et on attends la fin de la course (21h31/32) pour attaquer une des autres cibles scouté.
Si la course est difficile, on risque de ne pas faire toutes les primes alors que si la course est simple, il est facile de tout faire. En gros, on adapte le nombre de primes tuées à la difficulté de la course.

Bref, je sors pas des plannings d'un chapeau magique contrairement à ce que sous entend Leetchi.  :tired: 



> Après, est-ce que ces problèmes sont des murs à l'amusement et au bon déroulement ? Non, désolée.


Selon moi, oui.




> Le planning 2 me semble juste irréalisable. 
> Espérer que les gens se répartissent pour aller chercher une prime, tout seul, sur une map entière, c'est du délire ^^


C'est pourtant ce qu'on faisait avant.
On demandait aux joueurs de faire les scouts sur des cibles.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Je sous-entends pas que tu les sors d'un chapeau magique, kraliméro  :tired:  je dis que tu es trop strict et qu'il faut plus de souplesse ... même si dans le fond, je suis d'accord avec Tatsu. On peut discuter d'un ordre pour faire nos missions, fixer une heure de départ ... au final la durée dépendra simplement de ce que l'on obtient, du déroulement des missions, des impondérables.
Et je suis aussi d'accord avec lui sur le fait que personne ne devrait en prendre les rennes  ::o: 
C'est ma journée Tatsu !

PS : t'as fait quoi Mad ?

----------


## Zepolak

La question est de savoir comment contenter tout le monde.

Considérant que la guilde produit une grosse quantité d'influence, est-ce que ça n'a pas du sens de lancer quelques-uns des events (je pense notamment à la course & chasse) plusieurs fois (genre deux) dans la soirée, cela afin de permettre aux experts de les torcher par exemple au départ, puis de les faire ensuite peinard avec les gens qui veulent faire les choses plus doucement/convivialement ?

Dans tous les cas, les gens qui veulent les faire très vite car ils les voient uniquement sous l'aspect farm (bref, ça les emmerde mais c'est des sous) ne participeront pas à la partie conviviale car elle ne les intéresse plus/pas. Autant les aider à expédier le truc non ?
Ça filtre de plus la quantité de personne présente pour la suite, qui devient focalisé sur les personnes voulant faire les choses doucement.

----------


## Maximelene

Vu que les gens rechignent déjà à faire les missions une fois, je les vois mal les faire deux fois. Si le soucis c'est qu'on prend trop de temps, en faire encore plus n'améliorera rien, bien au contraire.

----------


## purEcontact

> Caliméro powaaaa 
> 
> Sinon, ces propositions de planning sont sympas mais intenables.
> Déjà, il me semble bien que les chasses à la prime durent 15 minutes (ce qui a été pris en compte dans le second planning mais pas le premier).
> Il faut aussi tenir compte du temps pour aller d'un événement à l'autre. On n'a pas tous des SSD.
> En faisant la chasse à la prime correctement.
> C'est donc possible !





> Retourne lire ce que tu quotes Max ...
> 21h30 : Attaque des cibles de la Chasse à la prime.
> 21h40 : Fin de la Chasse à la prime, Lancement de la Course de Guilde.
> Ça fait ... 10 minutes





> Je sous-entends pas que tu les sors d'un chapeau magique, kraliméro  je dis que tu es trop strict et qu'il faut plus de souplesse


C'est vrai que je devrais mettre un timer de 30 min sur les chasses à la prime.
Oh wait ! C'est pas moi qui fixe le timer de 15 min !  ::o: 

Autant j'entends très bien les réactions de Tatsu qui a l'intelligence d'argumenter / d'expliquer ses propos, autant ta réaction est clairement exagérée et n'a d'autre portée que de créer des drama ou au contraire, dire que tout va bien dans le meilleur des mondes, bisounours  :tired: .

@Zepolak qui post en même temps que moi :
Je veux bien, mais tu l'organises comment ?
Parce que ceux qui n'ont pas fini une mission ne voudront pas passer à la suite.

Exemple concret : on impose 15 minutes pour faire la course, j'en suis à 3 checkpoint de l'arrivé 14:59, je me démorph et je passe à la suite ?
Dans l'idée, je le fais, dans la pratique on va entendre "non mais fini, on a le temps" et ça va tirer en longueur pour en revenir au point de départ.

Pour la chasse à la prime, on en revient au problème qu'on rencontre le jeudi.
Si les joueurs qui veulent faire toutes les cibles sont en minorité, ils ne pourront pas les faire. Du coup, ça revient à n'en faire qu'une.

Je rebondis sur le fait que personne ne devrait prendre les rennes de la soirée : je suis désolé mais je suis pas d'accord.
Quand on avait maximelene qui encadrait tout, c'était vraiment mieux.
A la limite, si c'est l'idée qu'une personne qui prends les décisions pour tout le monde, il suffit d'attitrer des canards à des activités (genre tatsu / wizi pour le puzzle).
Faire un event (parceque les missions, c'est jamais qu'un event) sans encadrement, ça ne fonctionne pas (pour la troll : ça fonctionne mal) chez CPC.

Edit :
Puisque je le sens venir gros comme une maison :

*SONDAGE DE MADERONE POUR L'ORGANISATION DU DIMANCHE SOIR*

Vous ne pourrez pas dire qu'il est pas visible.
Par contre, il manque la proposition de changement de planning (défi en premier) ou celui de l'optimisation.
Là, c'est tendancieux.

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Autant j'entends très bien les réactions de Tatsu qui a l'intelligence d'argumenter / d'expliquer ses propos, autant ta réaction est clairement exagérée et n'a d'autre portée que de créer des drama ou au contraire, dire que tout va bien dans le meilleur des mondes, bisounours .


C'est vrai que je ne m'explique pas  ::rolleyes:: 
Je parle de ta première organisation, Max me quote ta seconde organisation, je lui rappelle que le problème je l'ai soulevé dans la première, mais j'explique rien.
Tu me balances sans explication aucune que je mets toute ton organisation dans un panier WTF, alors que je l'ai moins même qualifiée de sympathique, mais dans la pratique peu réalisable, j'explique pourquoi (timers incorrects, manque de souplesse, ect ...), mais je ne m'explique pas  ::rolleyes:: 
Tu veux une paire de lunettes peut-être ?
J'insiste hein, si je peux, sans passer pour une non-constructive négative bisounours incompétente : dans ta première organisation, cela me parait irréalisable de finir un puzzle jump en 10 minutes, de lancer les missions de prime en parallèle et d'espérer boucler le bousin en 10 autres. En pratique, le puzzle est bien LA mission de guilde, et bien LA seule, qu'on est quasi-sûrs de TOUS finir en même temps. Donc compter sur le fait qu'on va la finir en avance pour avancer sur les primes me parait utopique. Elle est suffisamment explicative mon explication, ou tu n'acceptes que les explications qui font un pavé minimum ?

Zepo, faut pas se leurrer, déjà que le jeudi il n'y a plus de missions de guilde, ou exceptionnellement, en insistant beaucoup, je vois mal scinder le dimanche soir même les missions en deux branches : les canards qui veulent rusher et les canards qui veulent faire ça correctement. On aurait pu penser que les canards qui voulaient rusher viendraient le jeudi, mais ça non plus.
En plus, avec les missions de guilde perso l'après-midi même du dimanche, la désertion le jeudi est assurée.

Enfin, faut pas se leurrer non plus, le problème n'est pas si énorme au point de scinder notre belle procession sur mumble. Si on applique les deux tags only en puzzle (valable uniquement lorsqu'on est la seule guilde dans le puzzle, mais bon ...), si on met la chasse à la prime en dernier, et qu'on s'organise en amont pour former des groupes pour ceux qui veulent le faire correctement, ça devrait être plié.

----------


## Kiyo

Je ne suis pas pour le retour de la technique scout, de mémoire ça ennuyait tout le monde : chercher seul un mob sur une map c'est pas pareil qu'être 6 à le faire, trouver un mob et le voir se faire dézinguer par une autre guilde ou tout simplement voir que ça n'a servi à rien car il ne fait pas parti des élus c'est plus frustrant que plaisant.

Je pense aussi que mettre des horaires précis est trop difficiles au vu de la disparité des différentes missions et des impondérables qui peuvent survenir.

Je pense enfin que séparer la guilde pour ces évents n'est pas du tout une bonne idée.


Mon idée serait la suivante :
- rdv fixé à 20h55 comme actuellement, course annoncée à 21h, lancée à 21h05. 

La différence avec actuellement c'est que je verrai la constitution des groupes des ce moment : des le début de l'heure du rendez vous, 6 commandeurs prêts à leader et les chasse et le défi si ce dernier nécessite la séparation en groupes allument leurs tomes. Soit ils invitent des gens dans leur groupe, soit les gens rejoignent directement jusqu'à avoir chaque groupe complet, les gens restants se répartissant en annonçant l'escouade qu'ils rejoignent.

Tout ceci se fait avant le lancement de la course et pendant cette dernière, ça peut tout à fait se faire en même temps.

Pour les escortes, je ne fixerai pas un temps limite d'escorte, certaines courses n'étant pas évidentes (coucou les karkas) mais un heure limite d'arrivée : tous ceux débarquant sur la course après 21h10 ne seront pas escortés ni attendus en cas de fin précoce de tout le monde.

- les groupes étant constitués, annonce juste des numéros pour la prime et lancement de cette dernière. Chaque groupe va effectivement à la recherche de son mob. Le plus simple est gardé sous la main, et non tué en premier. Au bout de 10 min, les groupes qui n'ont pas trouvé leur mob rejoignent celui qui est sur le mob simple pour le défoncer et éviter d'avoir à relancer une autre chasse.

- lancement du défi : l'avantage étant que les groupes étant constitués, si par chance on tombe sur autre chose que nos chers tonneaux l'organisation sera simple : exemple : pour les trois mobs ou la grotte fusion de 2 escouades décidées arbitrairement pour éviter les "j'enlève mon tag, non c'est moi,...."

- puis le puzzle, l'idée des deux commandeurs est très bonne je trouve.

Voilà en gros comment je verrai les choses. Bon par contre je repasserai ce soir pour travailler la mise en forme et répréciser certains trucs, je tape ce message un peu à l'arraché, j'aurai plus de temps ce soir ^^

----------


## Maderone

Pour ce qui est tes propositions de planning, on peut peut être voir plus tard pour les détails. Je vois d'abord si ça intéresse les de changer pour essayer d'avoir quelque chose de plus opti. 

Par contre les gens, essayez de voter pour la proposition de changer l'organisation ou pour le fait de pas changer.

----------


## purEcontact

::rolleyes:: 




> C'est vrai que je ne m'explique pas 
> Je parle de ta première organisation, Max me quote ta seconde organisation, je lui rappelle que le problème je l'ai soulevé dans la première, mais j'explique rien.
> Tu me balances sans explication aucune que je mets toute ton organisation dans un panier WTF, alors que je l'ai moins même qualifiée de sympathique, mais dans la pratique peu réalisable, j'explique pourquoi (*timers incorrects, manque de souplesse*, ect ...), mais je ne m'explique pas 
> Tu veux une paire de lunettes peut-être ?





> Au début, j'avais mis des "env. / max / pétante" pour les heures mais en révisant le post, j'ai tout supprimé pour éviter tout le drama sur le fait d'imposer ma vision des choses.


Au passage, ton agressivité gratuite me gonfle.
J'ai fait l'effort de supprimer un pavé argumenté que j'ai pris plus de 2h à écrire pour éviter de heurter la sensibilité de certain(e)s, donc revenir pour me faire des réflexions comme quoi les plannings sont irréfléchis, ça me gonfle autant que ton agressivité. 
Maximelene, qui est du genre à chercher la petite bête, comprends le planning et te le réexplique mais tu relances de 10 à chaque fois.

Absolument tout était prévu dans mon premier pavé (celui que 10 ou 15 personnes ont eu le temps de lire), même le "cas karka" pour la course comme pour le défi ou le fait qu'une mission était déjà lancé.

On peut gagner du temps partout, c'est pas difficile, ça demande juste un peu plus de rigueur et de discipline.
Quand on afk 10 min au coffre de la course, on pourrait très bien commencer à chercher les cibles de la chasse.
Quand on a fini la chasse à la prime, on pourrait très bien préparé le défi dans la foulée plutôt que demandé à 5 joueurs qui veut bien lancer la préparation (et perdre encore 3 min).
Idem pour le puzzle, que ce soit wizi, kiyo, olih ou maderone, peu importe qui lance le défi / puzzle, on aura une mission de merde. Ce petit rituel du "qui qui lance pour avoir une meilleure mission ?", je trouve ça ridicule et c'est une perte de temps (légère certes, mais vraiment inutile).

Encore une fois, quand on avait maximelene en organisateur, il posait pas 36 questions existentielles, il faisait les missions.

@Kiyo qui poste en même temps que moi :

Créer le groupe entre 20h55 et 21h05, dans la théorie ça fonctionne.
Dans la pratique, j'ai des doutes. Je pense que ça va être le bordel sur mumble "hein ! qui a lancé la course ? Nan mais attendez j'ai pas de groupe ! Et moi, non plus j'suis pas groupé ! Bah groupez sur moi ! Non sur moi, on sera pas assez ! ...", bref, je fais pas un dessin.

Ensuite pour l'escorte : tu différencies comment le joueur qui ne réussit pas la course (parce qu'il a des difficultés) de celui qui arrive comme un fleur à 21h10 ?
On est entre 40 et 60 lors de la course, sans compter le fait qu'on puisse être avec une autre guilde. 
Tu vas prendre le nom de ceux qui font les cons ? :coluche:

Pour la chasse, si on tombe sur Sottz, tu peux être certaine que tout ceux qui ne veulent pas faire les 6 mobs se rueront dessus pour avoir leur récompense.
Là aussi, ça va handicaper ceux qui veulent faire les 6 puisque si ils loupent leur mob, ils risquent de ne pas avoir de récompense du tout.

La fusion de 2 escouades qui se fait de manière "arbitraire", pourquoi pas.
Mais la décision est donnée par qui ? 
Parce qu'on a quand même le droit à de sacré diva quand on parle de mettre ou d'enlever un tag. Entre ceux qui veulent detag pour être avec leur copain/copine (salut, j'ai 14 ans) et ceux qui ne veulent pas se retrouver avec papry parce qu'il sent pas bon (salut, j'en ai 6).
Au début, j'avais fait un pavé en disant que je gueulerais un bon coup, mais comme on va me reprocher d'imposer ma vision et d'être nazi, je préfère ne prendre aucune décision.

Bref, dans le fond, je suis d'accord avec toi.
Malheureusement, sur la forme, si on a pas un organisateur ça passera pas : on manque de rigueur.

----------


## Beanna

Je trouve l'idée de Lee Tchii de déplacer les Chasses à la prime à la toute fin du planning très maline. Ainsi les plus pressés qui veulent retourner vaquer à leurs activités peuvent se déconnecter après avoir rempli l'intégralité des missions de guilde tandis que les joueurs qui se font un devoir d'en faire le maximum dans le temps imparti peuvent poursuivre la soirée jusqu'à étancher leur soif (de sang).

Un début de course de guilde à 21h pétante que l'on expédie bien sûr le plus vite possible dans la limite de 15-20 minutes pour pousser les têtes en l'air qui ont une tendance aux retards à se connecter dare dare. On enchaîne sur le Défi et le Puzzle de guilde avec une bonne organisation des commandants pour contrôler les objectifs et l'éparpillement des joueurs. On termine sur la Chasse à la prime pour rendre aux joueurs leur liberté après avoir tag le premier mob, voir un second pour aider (pas pu tag, pas le bon TP, ça arrive).
J'aime l'idée de Lee Tchii et la perspective de gagner 20-30 minutes sur ma soirée du dimanche à l'avenir m'enchante.

----------


## purEcontact

Je pense qu'on perd plus de temps pour la course que pour la chasse.
La chasse, dans le pire des cas (et c'est rare), elle dure 15 minutes. On est plutôt sur du 10/12 minutes. On tag en 5 min, on perd donc entre 5 et 7 min, max 10.
Le timer de la course, il est à 30 minutes. Quand la majorité des joueurs ont fini en 15 minutes, on attends en général 25 minutes avant de lancer la suite (quand on attends pas la fin du timer). Du coup, on perds entre 10 et 15 min (si ce n'est plus pour les plus rapides).

----------


## olih

On n'attend pas les 25min pour lancer la suite, on attend simplement que le dernier canard soit arrivé. Du coup le temps de la course varie de 10min à 30min suivant les jours.
A moins de circonstances très spéciales, il n'y a plus personne quand le timer fini : c'est une des raisons du "bug" de la course : pas validée et possibilité de la relancer.

Commencer à faire les groupes / équipes pour la chasse en attendant les derniers (au lieu de faire des batailles de costumes au niveau du coffre de fin) serait largement plus productif. Il est même possible d'accompagner les gens en difficulté  ::o: .

J'attends de voir le canard arrivant à l'heure, débutant la course comme tout le monde et n'arrivant pas à finir cette p@#**n de course dans les 15 premières minutes... (et ça a du arriver au moins une fois à la majorité des canards).

Après pour l'ordre course/chasse/défi/puzzle, ça peut aussi évoluer.
Sauf la course à laisser en premier, toujours, c'est l'activité de synchronisation par excellence permettant au gens d'arriver avec une marge d'erreur temporelle acceptable.

On pourrait très bien lancer à 21h course / défi / puzzle pour savoir ce qu'on a, faire la course (en premier toujours) et optimiser la suite en fonction de l'endroit ou si une guilde a déjà lancé le défi/puzzle. MAIS vu qu'Anet n'a pas eu l'idée de mettre des droits spéciaux pour activer les activités, je vous laisse imaginer les infinies possibilités de lose.

Par contre si on fini par la chasse, laissez tomber l'idée de tuer tous les mobs, dès que les gens auront tag, ça sera bonne nuit les petits et à demain.

Enfin dernier détail, n'oubliez pas que les gens vont et viennent dans la guilde. Mine de rien on a quelques nouveaux ces derniers temps qui ne connaissent pas par cœur toutes les courses ni tous les défis (et encore moins les puzzles). certains n'ont pas de tp super proches, d'autres sont d'un niveau inférieur à la zone et ont besoin d'escorte etc.

----------


## Beanna

> Je pense qu'on perd plus de temps pour la course que pour la chasse.
> La chasse, dans le pire des cas (et c'est rare), elle dure 15 minutes. On est plutôt sur du 10/12 minutes. On tag en 5 min, on perd donc entre 5 et 7 min, max 10.
> Le timer de la course, il est à 30 minutes. Quand la majorité des joueurs ont fini en 15 minutes, on attends en général 25 minutes avant de lancer la suite (quand on attends pas la fin du timer). Du coup, on perds entre 10 et 15 min (si ce n'est plus pour les plus rapides).


Je dis pas le contraire, on perd évidemment moins sur la Chasse que sur la Course mais ça fait quand même 10 minutes. Positionner la Chasse à la fin du programme ça permet à tout le monde de choisir la solution qu'il souhaite (1 mob ou 4-5-6) et conserver la Course au départ ça permet à tout le monde d'arriver à son rythme sur les premières minutes de la soirée sans bloquer le groupe qui peut commencer dès 21h. Au delà de 10 minutes de retard on n'aide plus et on n'attend plus en revanche.




> Par contre si on fini par la chasse, laissez tomber l'idée de tuer tous les mobs, dès que les gens auront tag, ça sera bonne nuit les petits et à demain.


Est-ce que c'est pas la preuve que la majorité des joueurs n'ont aucun intérêt pour les autres mobs et qu'on pénalise du monde tous les dimanches à imposer de faire le maximum de chasses dans le temps imparti ?

*Aider* un joueur bas niveau à se rendre au TP et* attendre qu'il soit arrivé pour lancer* le combat afin qu'il puisse tag je trouve ça *très bien*. Ralentir le programme de la soirée de 10 minutes parce qu'un dixième des joueurs présents ont envie de faire plus d'une seule chasse je trouve ça pas réglo. Ce n'est pas nécessaire pour compléter la mission de guilde, c'est donc un détail totalement bonus. Ça amuse peut être certaines personnes mais ça ne présente pas d'intérêt pour d'autres. L'imposer aux 40 joueurs connectés le dimanche soir c'est pas cool.

Si le sondage Doodle met en évidence qu'une majorité souhaite ne faire qu'un unique mob de la Chasse à la prime pour tag et passer à la mission suivante rapidement je ne vois pas de raison d'imposer au groupe entier de tout faire et donc positionner la Chasse à la fin me paraît être une bonne solution pour ne pas bloquer le déroulement de la soirée.

----------


## purEcontact

Sondage auquel vous avez tout intérêt à participer.
Si vous ne participez pas, c'est que vous admettez n'en avoir rien à battre donc que vous n'aurez pas votre mot à dire sur la décision finale (sinon, je ne vois pas l'intérêt d'un sondage).

----------


## Sephil

Trop de posts. J'ai lu en diagonale.

Donc pour le changement de programme comme proposé par Pure, avec quelques réserves :

La course devrait au moins être avant les primes, amha, pas en dernier. C'est gonflant de devoir attendre les gens qui se pointent à la bourre sur la course, mais l'effet inverse : finir sa course et se barrer sans laisser personne pour aider, c'est pas glop non plus.

On peut aussi garder la course en premier comme le suggère Olih, puis faire le défi, puis le puzzle, puis les primes.
Par contre je suis pas d'accord sur la course comme un event de synchronisation. Synchroniser avec le gars qui a du mal à finir, oui ! Synchroniser avec le gars qui se pointe à 21h20, non !

Donc dans la mesure où on fait les primes en dernier, comme ça ceux qui veulent essayer de tuer plusieurs mobs le peuvent, les autres peuvent vaquer à leurs occupations, ça me va.

Course en premier ou en 3ème, ça change pas grand chose si on considère que le mec qui a plus de 5 minutes de retard peut très bien quitter la map avant la fin du timer et revenir la faire plus tard, grâce au bug.

----------


## atavus

Mon avis est très simple: il n'y a que deux problèmes:
1)* le rush dans le puzzle jump* (de reste l'histoire de slacker ou pas je m'en fiche).




> *Puzzle de guilde* : avoir un commandant devant et un derrière.
> Deux commandants tag, tout les autres l'éteignent.
> 
> Celui qui sera devant indiquera les checkpoints à ne pas dépasser.
> Celui qui sera derrière avancera au rythme du plus lent.


Donc du coup :200% d'accord pour qu'on mettent çà en place avec kick des gens qui foncent.

2)* La chasse à la prime.* 

Au début des missions guildes, je pouvais comprendre la nécessité de les réussir.
Maintenant non;
 - à part stresser par peur de rater un mob et de pas tagger.
 - les autres qui ce tournent les pouces.

Je suis pour un passage pur et simple à:  "on tue le mob le plus simple et voilà."

Si après cela devient nécessaire de les réussir à nouveau; ok mais à l'heure actuelle c'est juste inutile,chiant et une  perte de temps.

D'ailleurs parmi tous les doodles; je souhaite savoir exactement où se place toute la guilde vis à vis des chasses.

*Edit1:* un autre problème qui me vient à l'esprit: *le Mumble à 40.*
Sans vouloir viser personne une mumble à 7 où l'on plaisante ce n'est pas comme un mumble à 40 où de nombreuses personnes parlent; c'est juste intenable et fatiguant. 
Rajoutez à ça; des consignes à suivre et c'est vite gonflant de devoir faire le tri entre les deux.

*Edit2;* drama incoming.

----------


## Snydlock

J'suis pas pour mettre les chasses à la fin.
Si un canard loupe le mob pour une raison ou une autre, y'aura plus personne pour chercher un autre mob (je caricature même si je sais qu'il en restera pour aider, c'est juste que ça sera plus galère).

Par contre, je me pose la question : pourquoi, si ça fait chier les gens de tuer les 6 mobs, on continue de lancer la chasse de niveau 3 ?
Moi j'aime bien la faire et la réussir cette chasse (j'me sens seul quand je vous lis) mais je me contrefiche du nombre de cibles.

----------


## atavus

> Par contre, je me pose la question : pourquoi, si ça fait chier les gens de tuer les 6 mobs, on continue de lancer la chasse de niveau 3 ?
> Moi j'aime bien la faire et la réussir cette chasse (j'me sens seul quand je vous lis) mais je me contrefiche du nombre de cibles.


La seule raison qui me viens on tombe sur yanonka ou un mob sur un débordement.
Sur 6 mobs; y'en aura forcément un simple type trilla, tessa, etc..........

----------


## purEcontact

::trollface:: 

*Planning :*
*20h55 :* Préparation de la course de guilde
Grosse, grosse préparation, faut préparer les cuissards, les gourdes, vérifier si les motos du tour de Tyrie ont fait le plein, etc...

*21h05 :* Course de guilde
Branle-bas de combat, tout le monde est sur la ligne de départ, sephil prends la tête avant de se bouffer un piège et de devoir tout recommencer.

*21h30 :* Arrivée de Purecontact
Bah quoi, il avait piscine et il est pas du genre à se foutre de la gueule du monde, du coup il va faire sa course comme un dieu en battant tout les records de vitesse.
Si jamais il foire, on recommence, parce qu'il le vaut bien.

*21h34 :* Purecontact termine la course sous escorte armée.
C'est un grand opposant politique, il prévoit les mesures nécessaires pour contrer les attentats.

*21h35 :* Fin officielle de la course.
Purecontact, qui obtient les meilleurs temps, salut la foule aux cotés de wizi, qui arrive premier de la course, comme d'hab.
On prends le temps de signer des autographes.

*21h40 :* Préparation du défi de guilde.
On astique les armes, on prend les soutanes pour les commandants si besoin, on fait un relevé topographique de la situation en Ascalon, on explique la stratégie aux bidasses.

*21h45 :* Lancement du défi de guilde.
C'est la fin du monde, tout le monde court comme des poulets sans tête, on réussi le bordel, on sait pas comment*, mais ça marche.
_*Bon, dans les faits c'est Tynril qui modifie le code coté serveur pour que l'event passe en réussite, mais faut pas le dire sinon il aura des problèmes._

*22h05 :* Fin officieuse du défi de guilde.
Bon, normalement, ça fait déjà 5 min qu'on a fini mais comme on faisait les cons avec des toniques, on a pas vu le temps passer.

*22h10 :* Fin officielle du défi de guilde.
C'est annoncé au JT de TF1, donc c'est que c'est vrai.
Mon papa, il pense comme ça et comme c'est le plus fort, il a raison.

*22h15 :* Préparation du puzzle de guilde
On appel les tailleurs parce que les commandants ont soudainement changé de tronche, faut faire des retouches.
On en profite aussi pour avoir le retour des ingénieurs bookah sur la mission à venir et les asura se foutent de leur gueule tellement leur schéma est loin de la réalité.

*22h20 :* Lancement du puzzle de guilde
Les schémas des bookah s'avèrent pour le moment exact, les asuras tirent la gueule mais prépare un complot à base de compas et de crayons de couleur.

*22h20 et 10 secondes :* Papry rate le premier saut et meurt. 
Ça prends un temps fou pour le rez puisque personne ne veut s'y coller.

*22h30 :* Purecontact chute malencontreusement et décède.
Mais son charisme légendaire pousse toute la guilde à venir le rez, au point où on atteint le nombre maximum de rezeur en une seconde. Il se relève en trois et repart de plus belle.

*22h35 :* Fin officieuse du Puzzle de guilde.
Les animateurs se rendent compte qu'ils ont oubliés la clé du coffre sur la serrure de la porte d'entrée, on doit tout se retaper.

*23h00 :* Fin officielle du Puzzle de guilde.
Les rapports affirment que le puzzle de guilde était très difficile et qu'il a fallut 40 minutes pour en arriver au bout, même si il est techniquement impossible qu'il dure plus de 30 minutes.
Tyrieleaks mène une enquête.

*23h05 :* Préparation pour la chasse à la prime.
On ressort les armes, on change encore de commandant, le tailleur en a ras le cul :
DEMERDEZ-VOUS !
Wizi se retrouve avec une soutane de Charr et Tatsu avec une soutane d'Asura.
Ne cherchez pas la logique.

*23h10 :* Lancement de la chasse à la prime.
Les asuras mettent en place leur plan diabolique : ils distribuent le dessin de sottz aux bookah pour leur faire croire qu'il fait parti des cibles.

*23h13 :* Capture de Sottz
Les bookah ont tués Sottz, les asuras se sont barrés sur Tarban.
Le plan des asuras était aussi parfait que les events de Purecontact, à un détail près : sottz fait parti officiellement des cibles à capturer, mais pas Tarban.

*23h13 et 10 secondes :* Le nombre d'afk dans la guilde augmente.
On passe de 2 à 48 afk à Gendarran.
Sur les 59 joueurs de connectés, ça commence à faire beaucoup.
Note : 10 joueurs ne représentent pas la guilde.

*23h15 :* Mort de Sephil
Les asuras se sont rendus compte que Sephil n'avait rien compris : il a donné les cibles officielles aux bookah et les dessins aux asuras, du coup, ils l'ont pendus.
Les ingénieurs sont contents, ils n'auront plus d'asura qui leur casse les noix parce que "INGE C'EST PETE".

*23h25 :* Fin de la chasse à la prime
Annelianne ne comprends pas, on était bien parti mais à l'arrivée, c'est un échec.
Bizarrement, seuls Sottz et Brekkabek ont été capturés.

*23h35 :* Fin de la soirée
Après 10 minutes à se prendre la tronche sur mumble, tout le monde se barre.

 ::trollface::

----------


## atavus

> :
> *22h20 et 10 secondes :* Papry rate le premier saut et meurt. 
> Ça prends un temps fou pour le rez puisque personne ne veut s'y coller.


 :tired:  Je ne rate jamais un saut. JAMAIS.

et puis 

 ::trollface::

----------


## Nessou

> INGE C'EST PETE

----------


## Snydlock

> La seule raison qui me viens on tombe sur yanonka ou un mob sur un débordement.
> Sur 6 mobs; y'en aura forcément un simple type trilla, tessa, etc..........


 Déjà, le coup du débordement, c'est variable, assez exceptionnel et les chances pour que les 2 ou 3 mobs soient concernés sont plutôt faibles.
Ensuite, faire le plus simple, bah c'est juste de la paresse et je pensais qu'il n'y avait aucun défi sur cette chasse, mettez-vous d'accord.
Et n'importe quel mob, à 40 dessus, il tombe.

----------


## Sephil

> Par contre, je me pose la question : pourquoi, si ça fait chier les gens de tuer les 6 mobs, on continue de lancer la chasse de niveau 3 ?
> Moi j'aime bien la faire et la réussir cette chasse (j'me sens seul quand je vous lis) mais je me contrefiche du nombre de cibles.


Parce que toutes les chasses sont au même prix en influence. Donc lancer une lvl3 permet de choisir sa cible.

Si vous voulez corser le truc et lancer des lvl1 où on a un seul mob mais qu'on choisit pas, ça me va aussi, mais ça sent le drama à base de "merde on n'a pas trouvé Trekksa"... :D

----------


## Kiyo

> J'aime l'idée de Lee Tchii et la perspective de gagner 20-30 minutes sur ma soirée du dimanche à l'avenir m'enchante.


Comme Pure l'a dit, croire qu'aller au mob le plus simple va faire gagner 20-30 min c'est se tromper lourdement de coupable. Il suffit d'ailleurs de regarder les deux dernières semaines : une où on a rushé le mob le plus simple, l'autre où on les a tous fait et le combo course plus primes a été fini aux mêmes heures à 2-3 minutes près (allez 5 max). Le temps qu'on perd on le perdait en partie sur la constitution des groupes, d'une part les groupes devront être parfois faits pour les défis, donc on le perdra toujours ce temps, d'autre part si on optimise ce moment de constitution de groupes ça fera que la chasse à la prime, même bien faite, ne fera perdre que 3 - 4 min.

D'ailleurs, prétendre que si on décide de rusher le mob le plus simple libre aux autres de continuer à chasser les autres après c'est vraiment là encore avoir une fort mauvaise mémoire, parce que le temps que tout le monde se tp sur le mob, qu'on vérifie que tout le monde est là et qu'on tue le mob, il s'écoule en général 8 à 10 min, ce qui laisse de toute façon à peine le temps d'en faire un autre.

Le fait d'être une guilde qui, malgré l'absence de nécessité, tient à réussir les missions qu'elle lance est en partie ce qui pour moi fait la différence entre une grosse guilde et une guilde usine que les gens ne représentent que pour leecher les récompenses. Bien entendu ça ne dépend pas que de ça, mais c'est faire un pas bien risqué vers ça, d'autant que *d'autres solutions ayant les mêmes effets positifs et beaucoup moins d'effets négatifs sont envisageables et réalisables*.



Concernant tes remarques Pure :
- Pour la création de groupes, je n'envisage pas que tous les groupes soient constitués à 21h05, ce n'est pas nécessaire pour la course, juste qu'il faut que ça commence dès qu'on se réunit : les commandeurs allument leurs tomes dès leur arrivée et les groupes se constituent au fur et à mesure, quitte à continuer à se remplir pendant la course.

J'envisageais d'ailleurs le groupage "à la sauvage", sans annonce sur mumble mais à base soit d'invitations des commandeurs, soit plus simplement de demande à rejoindre le groupe des joueurs. Si le groupe d'un commandeur est complet, il passe au suivant et ainsi de suite jusqu'à avoir une place libre. Une fois tous les groupes complets, si il y en a 6 il ne devrait pas rester grand monde et ces personnes rejoindraient une escouade en signalant dans laquelle ils vont en canal guilde par exemple.

- Pour la course, une part de moi compte sur l'honnêteté des joueurs, je pense que les retardataires actuels ayant toujours été bien accueillis n'ont pas forcément pris la mesure de l'agacement que provoquait leur retard et seront assez fair play pour comprendre les nouvelles règles posées et annoncer d'eux mêmes leur retard. 
Cela dit, n'étant pas totalement sure de mon fait, je serai d'avis de demander à celui ou celle qui d'habitude revient au départ de la course finie afin de vérifier si des gens sont encore en train de la faire, fasse attention à ceux qui arrivent comme des fleurs, vu que pour la plupart des courses il me semble qu'on peut facilement distinguer celui qui débarque du tp de celui qui la recommence. Je veux bien faire la "sentinelle" d'ailleurs s'il le faut (enfin sauf sur la course karka, là ils pourraient arriver 2 jours plus tard que j'y serai encore  ::ninja:: )

- Pour la chasse je pense là encore que si c'est fixé et que si tout le monde est rassuré quant au fait de tagguer un mob (en gardant le plus facile pour la fin) les gens joueront le jeu, ça ne coûte rien d'aller dans une autre zone chercher un mob pendant quelques minutes, et les gens le faisaient sans souci avant.

- Pour les fusions de groupe je suggère que ce soit un des animateurs qui choisisse cela, pour savoir lequel ils peuvent alterner chaque semaine, choisir entre eux suivant lequel sera présent avant dimanche soir. Quant au nombre de tag, je pense qu'on en a largement assez dans la guilde pour les faire ces groupes, mais s'il faut jm'en prendrais un aussi (bon cela dit ça voudra pas dire que les gens voudront grouper avec moi) (et puis honnêtement si ceux qui ont des tags pouvaient s'en servir ça m'arrangerait tout de même)


Edit : lancer une chasse de niveau 1 ou 2 m'irait aussi, même si je continue d'insister sur* le fait qu'en réussir une de niveau 3 ne dure pas plus longtemps vu le nombre qu'on est si les gens jouent le jeu*

Ah et je suis pour les mêmes raisons que Snyd totalement contre le coup de la chasse en dernier, tout comme le coup de la course en dernier. Finir par le puzzle ou le défi me semble le plus judicieux.

Edit bis : bon et j'ai la flemme de relire et remettre en forme mon précédent message, de toute façon vu le nombre de pavés les gens le liront pas donc bon  ::P:

----------


## Snydlock

> Parce que toutes les chasses sont au même prix en influence. Donc lancer une lvl3 permet de choisir sa cible.
> 
> Si vous voulez corser le truc et lancer des lvl1 où on a un seul mob mais qu'on choisit pas, ça me va aussi, mais ça sent le drama à base de "merde on n'a pas trouvé Trekksa"... :D


La lvl 1 c'est 2 mobs, 3 pour la lvl 2.
Et faut pas pousser, avec un minimum de bonne volonté on arrive à faire les 6 mobs.
Donc où sera la difficulté avec 3 en sachant qu'il y aura -théoriquement- plus de monde pour chercher chaque mobs ?
Et en plus on récupérera de l'influence. :yapasdepetiteséconomies:

----------


## Sephil

> Comme Pure l'a dit, croire qu'aller au mob le plus simple va faire gagner 20-30 min c'est se tromper lourdement de coupable. Il suffit d'ailleurs de regarder les deux dernières semaines : une où on a rushé le mob le plus simple, l'autre où on les a tous fait et le combo course plus primes a été fini aux mêmes heures à 2-3 minutes près (allez 5 max). Le temps qu'on perd on le perdait en partie sur la constitution des groupes, d'une part les groupes devront être parfois faits pour les défis, donc on le perdra toujours ce temps, d'autre part si on optimise ce moment de constitution de groupes ça fera que la chasse à la prime, même bien faite, ne fera perdre que 3 - 4 min.
> 
> D'ailleurs, prétendre que si on décide de rusher le mob le plus simple libre aux autres de continuer à chasser les autres après c'est vraiment là encore avoir une fort mauvaise mémoire, parce que le temps que tout le monde se tp sur le mob, qu'on vérifie que tout le monde est là et qu'on tue le mob, il s'écoule en général 8 à 10 min, ce qui laisse de toute façon à peine le temps d'en faire un autre.


Ca c'est un autre problème. C'est que les gens viennent pour participer, sans avoir pris le temps de préparer l'explo de tous les TP qui ont été donnés sur le forum.

Quand on choisit le plus simple c'est très rare qu'on ait pas brekkabek ou poobadoo ou trillia (qui se trouvent en même pas 2 minutes à 6 ou 7, alors à 40...). Pour le TP, même le PC le plus lent ne peut pas prendre plus de 2 minutes à charger. Donc niveau mauvaise foi, faudrait peut être pas inverser les choses.
Si on a perdu du temps y a 2 semaines c'est parce qu'on a dû faire 2 mobs parce que quelqu'un n'avait pas le(s) TP.

En gros tout ça est lié à la rigueur des gens, pas au choix du nombre de mobs.
Je peux te garantir que quand vous faites des groupes, le groupe qui rush sur Sotzz attend largement plus de 5 minutes les autres.
(surtout quand on le burst tellement vite qu'il a pas le temps de remettre sa zone une seule fois)






> Le fait d'être une guilde qui, malgré l'absence de nécessité, tient à réussir les missions qu'elle lance est en partie ce qui pour moi fait la différence entre une grosse guilde et une guilde usine que les gens ne représentent que pour leecher les récompenses. Bien entendu ça ne dépend pas que de ça, mais c'est faire un pas bien risqué vers ça, d'autant que *d'autres solutions ayant les mêmes effets positifs et beaucoup moins d'effets négatifs sont envisageables et réalisables*.


Et pourtant, on a une très grosse proportion de joueurs le dimanche soir qui ne sont là que pour les missions.
Ca a été décidé au début, et si mes souvenirs sont bons c'était assez unanime.






> Ah et je suis pour les mêmes raisons que Snyd totalement contre le coup de la chasse en dernier, tout comme le coup de la course en dernier. Finir par le puzzle ou le défi me semble le plus judicieux.


Et là encore, on se fait traiter d'hypocrite parce qu'on dit que faire tous les mobs prend plus de temps, mais ceux qui veulent faire tous les mobs veulent le beurre, l'argent du beurre, et le cul de la crémière.
Les primes en dernier ça vous permet de chercher tous les mobs que vous voulez sans obliger les autres à le faire.
Mais ce que vous voulez c'est que les gens qui s'en tamponnent vous aident, sinon c'est pas possible.

Bref, je vais arrêter là, j'ai pas envie d'être encore plus désagréable, et je respecte totalement ton envie de tout faire Kiyo, mais faut lier les conséquences à leurs causes, et sinon ne pas laisser sous entendre que les autres sont de mauvaise foi.

---------- Post added at 19h49 ---------- Previous post was at 19h46 ----------




> La lvl 1 c'est 2 mobs, 3 pour la lvl 2.
> Et faut pas pousser, avec un minimum de bonne volonté on arrive à faire les 6 mobs.
> Donc où sera la difficulté avec 3 en sachant qu'il y aura -théoriquement- plus de monde pour chercher chaque mobs ?
> Et en plus on récupérera de l'influence. :yapasdepetiteséconomies:


C'est pas une question de difficulté ! C'est une question d'envie ou pas de faire un truc inutile !
Ca fait des mois qu'on le répète, donc laissons le doodle décider, et comme ça la décision sera finale dans un sens ou dans l'autre.

Si ça te tient tant à coeur, au lieu d'essayer de convaincre, vote donc pour faire les 6 au lieu de laisser tes choix totalement vides.  :;):

----------


## purEcontact

Le soucis, c'est que tu pars du principe que tout les joueurs mettent de la bonne volonté.
Au début (les 6 premiers mois), c'était peut être vrai, moi le premier, même si j'avais pas envie d'escorter ou de faire la chasse / le puzzle, j'aidais.

Maintenant, je slack à la fin des courses, après avoir tué une cible et aux checkpoints de puzzle.
Si j'étais seul, dans l'absolu, ça serait pas grave, mais c'est clairement pas le cas.
La semaine dernière, j'ai pas regardé mais il y a 3 semaines, on était une dizaine à ne plus rien faire après la capture de la première cible.
Je pense que si tu rajoutes ceux qui se tp pour aider à tomber des cibles (mais qui ne les cherche pas), t'arrives très facilement à 20 voir 25 joueurs.
Sur un effectif de 40 à 50 joueurs, t'en as -au minimum- la moitié qui se contente de tagger.

Ma façon de réfléchir là dessus est très simple : 
- J'ai ma récompense
- Personne ne dit qu'il n'a pas eu le temps de tag, je m’arrête là.
- Quelqu'un dit qu'il n'a pas de récompense, je cherche une autre cible (la plus simple après celle qui est tombée).
- Tout le monde a sa récompense, j'attends la suite.
La guilde n'a besoin ni de distinctions ni d'influences, les joueurs ont leurs recommandations, on passe à la suite.

Maintenant, Anet rajoute du contenu de guilde qui nécessite des distinctions (une arène de guilde, un panthéon, whatever) pour être entretenu, je me remettrais à chercher.
Il n'y a pas de carottes donc je n'avance plus, c'est aussi simple que ça.
Le "challenge", le "défi", le "fun" sur les chasses à la prime, je l'avais pas spécialement au début (surtout quand on avait les scouts), tu rajoutes de la lassitude à l'équation et t'as un mec qui slack.

Pour les mecs qui arrivent en retard à la course, j'ai souvenir du début de l'année dernière (oui ça date, mais j'ai presque pas joué de mai à octobre/novembre) de joueurs qui arrivaient systématiquement avec 10 à 20 minutes de retard.
Bon, maintenant, on les voit plus (ou moins).

Après, pour les Waypoints, je suis d'accord avec Sephil : il a été demandé aux joueurs de préparer les TP (exemple) pour éviter de faire poireauté les 40 joueurs.
On demande pas l'exploration 100% et on ne demande pas la lune non plus.
Personnellement, j'estime que si, à l'époque, Caf a réussi à le faire, c'est que c'est à la portée de tout le monde.

Si on lance les missions sans attendre ceux qui devront traverser 3 maps pour rejoindre le TP, ça va engendrer 2 réactions :
- le joueur se braque et n'essaiera pas de compléter les zones demandées.
- le joueur comprends et préparera les TP.

Sur les 4 activités, il y en a 3 qui demandent de trouver moins de 20 TP (16 en tout).
Si on change le planning pour avoir les chasses à la fin, le joueur qui n'a pas la zone du mob se retrouvera handicapé au niveau des récompenses, mais il ne perdra pas 15/20min à poireauté en attendant la suite.

----------


## Kiyo

> Ca c'est un autre problème. C'est que les gens viennent pour participer, sans avoir pris le temps de préparer l'explo de tous les TP qui ont été donnés sur le forum.
> 
> Quand on choisit le plus simple c'est très rare qu'on ait pas brekkabek ou poobadoo ou trillia (qui se trouvent en même pas 2 minutes à 6 ou 7, alors à 40...). Pour le TP, même le PC le plus lent ne peut pas prendre plus de 2 minutes à charger. Donc niveau mauvaise foi, faudrait peut être pas inverser les choses.
> Si on a perdu du temps y a 2 semaines c'est parce qu'on a dû faire 2 mobs parce que quelqu'un n'avait pas le(s) TP.
> 
> En gros tout ça est lié à la rigueur des gens, pas au choix du nombre de mobs.
> Je peux te garantir que quand vous faites des groupes, le groupe qui rush sur Sotzz attend largement plus de 5 minutes les autres.
> (surtout quand on le burst tellement vite qu'il a pas le temps de remettre sa zone une seule fois)


Mais justement, le fait de rusher sur un seul mob ne résoudra pas ce qui est la véritable cause des retards et qui sera toujours là : le fait qu'un nouveau n'aura pas le tp qu'il faut, le fait que certains aient tardé à se tp au mob en question car ils étaient afk repas depuis qu'ils avaient fini la course, etc etc.

Le fait que le groupe qui a Sotzz ou un autre simple finisse son mob en quelques minutes quand on les fait tous est aussi logique, vu qu'il n'y a pas le souci d'attendre la présence des 40 personnes mais que de 10 max et qu'il est lancé très rapidement. Mais là encore ça n'a rien à voir avec le fait d'en faire 6 ou 1 (edit : ou plutôt si, c'est justement parce qu'on a décidé de tous les faire que c'est aussi rapide pour un).

C'est au final ce que je me tue à répéter : vous vous trompez de problème et choisissez une solution qui, en plus de ne résoudre aucun des vrais problèmes, va nuire au plaisir de certains joueurs pour 5 min de gagnées, et encore.

Concernant les ça canartoon, l'idée était si mes souvenirs sont bons, de permettre à des joueurs de guildes n'ayant pas les moyens de débloquer les missions d'avoir les récompenses, non de devenir une guilde usine.

----------


## atavus

> Sur les 4 activités, il y en a 3 qui demandent de trouver moins de 20 TP (16 en tout).
> Si on change le planning pour avoir les chasses à la fin, le joueur qui n'a pas la zone du mob se retrouvera handicapé au niveau des récompenses, mais il ne perdra pas 15/20min à poireauté en attendant la suite.


C'est pas faux çà.
Donc je change mon vote en réorganisant la prime à la fin des events.

----------


## purEcontact

> Mais justement, le fait de rusher sur un seul mob ne résoudra pas ce qui est la véritable cause des retards et qui sera toujours là : le fait qu'un nouveau n'aura pas le tp qu'il faut, le fait que certains aient tardé à se tp au mob en question car ils étaient afk repas depuis qu'ils avaient fini la course, etc etc.


En un mot, *rigueur*.

Tu participes à une activité, tu fais le nécessaire pour la préparer.
Tu sais que, de 21h à 22h, tu auras très peu de temps mort : tu fais ce que tu veux avant ou après.
La guilde vous demande de bloquer *une heure de votre temps libre par semaine* pour faire ça, c'est la seule activité où on demande à tout le monde d'être un minimum sérieux et rigoureux.

Pour les autres events, genre le RvR Basket, vous venez quand vous pouvez, si vous êtes pas là à la seconde du reset et que vous pouvez rejoindre plus tard, vous ratez un moment "fun" (le départ) mais vous pourrez vous greffer au groupe.
Idem pour certains events organisés par les canards : le dernier que j'ai fait, j'ai eu un canard qui est arrivé sans prévenir pour le jumping et un autre pour la course, je m'adapte et tout le monde s'amuse.

----------


## Sephil

> Mais justement, le fait de rusher sur un seul mob ne résoudra pas ce qui est la véritable cause des retards et qui sera toujours là : le fait qu'un nouveau n'aura pas le tp qu'il faut, le fait que certains aient tardé à se tp au mob en question car ils étaient afk repas depuis qu'ils avaient fini la course, etc etc.


J'ai déjà répondu à tout ça. On attend parce qu'on est bonne poire... Si quelqu'un veut participer aux missions de guilde et qu'il a pas les TP, il peut aussi s'en préoccuper AVANT l'heure de lancement.

J'ai aucun problème à aider quelqu'un a aller chercher des TP, s'il le demande en semaine, ou bien le samedi ou dimanche dans la journée. Mais le soir même des missions, ça devrait être : t'as pas le TP, ben la prochaine fois tu l'auras, on lance.
Continuer semaine après semaine à pénaliser 40 personnes pour en attendre une seule, je trouve pas ça normal. Et toi ?

Pour ce qui est de l'afk bouffe, le gars n'irait pas faire son afk bouffe si tout le monde arrivait à l'heure et faisait sa course dès le départ. Je rappelle que c'est toujours le premier sur la course qui se mange l'aggro des mobs, et que si on part avec un pack de 40, y a pas de raison que ça prenne plus de 10 minutes pour faire passer tout le monde.
Par ailleurs le problème ne se poserait pas si on inversait l'ordre des missions.
Y a des missions à 21h, si tu veux manger avant, tu manges avant, sinon tu manges après (ou alors pendant devant ton PC, je sais que certains le font).

Pourquoi toujours chercher une excuse à ceux qui ne respectent pas les autres ?
C'est toi qui te trompe de problème, là, pas moi. :/



Pour le reste de ton message, même remarque qu'à Snydlock : le doodle est lancé, exprime ton vote au lieu d'essayer de changer l'avis des gens qui ont déjà voté.  :;): 
Y a 3 semaines vous m'avez dit sur mumble de faire un sondage pour recenser les opinions et proposer des changements.
C'est finalement Pure qui a lancé la démarche et Mad (qui au passage a toujours milité pour faire tous les mobs) qui a fait le doodle (qui comprend la plupart de tes propositions d'ailleurs). Mais le résultat est le même, votez et tout le monde se pliera à la décision finale.

----------


## Kiyo

> En un mot, *rigueur*.
> 
> Tu participes à une activité, tu fais le nécessaire pour la préparer.
> Tu sais que, de 21h à 22h, tu auras très peu de temps mort : tu fais ce que tu veux avant ou après.
> La guilde vous demande de bloquer *une heure de votre temps libre par semaine* pour faire ça, c'est la seule activité où on demande à tout le monde d'être un minimum sérieux et rigoureux.
> 
> Pour les autres events, genre le RvR Basket, vous venez quand vous pouvez, si vous êtes pas là à la seconde du reset et que vous pouvez rejoindre plus tard, vous ratez un moment "fun" (le départ) mais vous pourrez vous greffer au groupe.
> Idem pour certains events organisés par les canards : le dernier que j'ai fait, j'ai eu un canard qui est arrivé sans prévenir pour le jumping et un autre pour la course, je m'adapte et tout le monde s'amuse.


Non mais je suis d'accord qu'on insiste sur la rigueur, mes posts le montrent bien quand même >_< (et ça marche aussi pour la réponse de Sephil, j'aimerais d'ailleurs savoir à quel moment j'ai trouvé des excuses à ceux qui ne respectaient pas les autres)

Je suis par contre totalement consternée de voir qu'on choisit de faire une des missions n'importe comment pour 5 min de gagnées en vendant ça comme étant le moyen de gagner 20 à 30 min.

Edit : en fait juste pour illustrer mon propos, l'expression attention de ne pas jeter le bébé avec l'eau du bain correspondrait bien à ce qu'il se passe là  ::P: 



Edit : je ne vois pas en quoi c'est gênant de montrer les choses sous un autre angle pour amener les gens à revoir leur opinion, surtout si on est convaincu que le vote est poussé par de mauvaises raisons.

----------


## Ptit gras

ça fait 4 ou 5 pages que je lis pas mais le planning me choque un peu : ça fait finir presque 1 heure plus tard que ce qu'on arrivait à faire quand je venais encore (IE pas en 2014).

----------


## Sephil

> ça fait 4 ou 5 pages que je lis pas mais le planning me choque un peu : ça fait finir presque 1 heure plus tard que ce qu'on arrivait à faire quand je venais encore (IE pas en 2014).


Joli ! Je dis bravo à ce monsieur !

----------


## olih

Pour en revenir au TP.
Prenons les chasses à la prime.
Imaginons un superbe Tirage :
- Andre
- Shaman Arderus
- Treksa
- Teesa
- Mayana
- Komali

Imaginons un canard n'ayant qu'un lv60, vous l'envoyez où ?

----------


## atavus

> Pour en revenir au TP.
> Prenons les chasses à la prime.
> Imaginons un superbe Tirage :
> - Andre
> - Shaman Arderus
> - Treksa
> - Teesa
> - Mayana
> - Komali
> ...


ll vient pas. :B):

----------


## purEcontact

On ne le vend pas comme un moyen de faire gagner 20 à 30 minutes, on explique que la mission ne nous intéresse pas / plus.

A l'arrivée, en rognant à droite à gauche, il est possible de gagner 20 minutes :
- Eviter de perdre du temps pour savoir qui lance quoi comme mission (soucis qu'on a pas avec un organisateur).
- Désigner plus rapidement les commandants, les tag qui s'activent / désactivent façon sapin de noël (et le bordel que ça fait sur mumble), c'est fatiguant.
- Créer des groupes sur les temps mort plutôt que de glander et d'attendre que ça se passe.
- Préparer les TP pour éviter que toute la guilde vous attende.

*C'est tout ça que j'entends par être rigoureux / sérieux.*



Dans les plannings que j'ai posté, je prévois 15 minutes entre le lancement de la chasse et la fin de la chasse (donc pas plus ni moins que d'habitude, contrairement à ce que dis leetchi  :tired: ), c'est juste qu'on perd moins de temps avant et après la chasse. Bref, on optimise plutôt que glander.

----------


## Snydlock

> Et là encore, on se fait traiter d'hypocrite parce qu'on dit que faire tous les mobs prend plus de temps, mais ceux qui veulent faire tous les mobs veulent le beurre, l'argent du beurre, et le cul de la crémière.
> Les primes en dernier ça vous permet de chercher tous les mobs que vous voulez sans obliger les autres à le faire.
> Mais ce que vous voulez c'est que les gens qui s'en tamponnent vous aident, sinon c'est pas possible.


Je vais être honnête, oui je ne veux pas qu'on place les chasses à la fin parce qu'autrement les gens "pressés" vont taguer un mob et basta; et ceux qui veulent finir la mission ne pourront pas.
Aussi je me continue sur l'idée de ne lancer que la chasse de niveau 1, ceux qui veulent taguer qu'un seul mob le feront et ceux qui veulent finir (une minorité, pas d'hypocrisie) le pourront. Mais voilà, ça ne plait pas, sous prétexte que des mobs vont être "dur" et donc ça risque de prendre un peu plus de temps.
Qui veut le beurre, l'argent du beurre, et le cul de la crémière ?




> C'est pas une question de difficulté ! C'est une question d'envie ou pas de faire un truc inutile !


C'est pas inutile de lancer 6 mobs plutôt que 2 quand on ne veut en faire qu'un ?
Et je ne trouve pas ça inutile, courir sur une map pour trouver un PNJ alacon, ça m'éclate.
Si je jouais à GW2 pour les récompenses je ne serais plus dessus depuis un moment.




> Si ça te tient tant à coeur, au lieu d'essayer de convaincre, vote donc pour faire les 6 au lieu de laisser tes choix totalement vides.


Mais je me contrefous de faire les 6. Donc tant qu'il n'y aura pas une option qui me convienne, je ne choisirais pas.

----------


## purEcontact

> Qui veut le beurre, l'argent du beurre, et le cul de la crémière ?
> C'est pas inutile de lancer 6 mobs plutôt que 2 quand on ne veut en faire qu'un ?


Réponse n°1 : La minorité qui veut imposer sa vision du jeu à la majorité.
Puisque je vois déjà venir les réactions, la plupart du temps, quand je tente d'imposer "ma" vision du jeu, c'est que c'est une vision partagée par la majorité des joueurs mais, à cause des personnalités de certains (dont moi), n'osent pas le dire.
Bref, obliger les joueurs qui ne veulent pas rechercher toutes les cibles, ça ne fonctionnera pas et tout le monde sera déçu.
Ceux qui ne cherchent pas perdront du temps, ceux qui voulaient avoir toutes les cibles ne les auront pas.

Réponse n°2 : Plus on a de mob, plus on a de chance de tomber sur un dont le parcours est simple.

---------- Post added at 21h32 ---------- Previous post was at 21h27 ----------






> Imaginons un canard n'ayant qu'un lv60, vous l'envoyez où ?





> Si on change le planning pour avoir les chasses à la fin, le joueur qui n'a pas la zone du mob se retrouvera handicapé au niveau des récompenses, mais il ne perdra pas 15/20min à poireauté en attendant la suite.


Multiquote !




Je pète une câble si j'veux. ::ninja::

----------


## Snydlock

> Réponse n°1 : La minorité qui veut imposer sa vision du jeu à la majorité.
> Puisque je vois déjà venir les réactions, la plupart du temps, quand je tente d'imposer "ma" vision du jeu, c'est que c'est une vision partagée par la majorité des joueurs mais, à cause des personnalités de certains (dont moi), n'osent pas le dire.
> Bref, obliger les joueurs qui ne veulent pas rechercher toutes les cibles, ça ne fonctionnera pas et tout le monde sera déçu.
> Ceux qui ne cherchent pas perdront du temps, ceux qui voulaient avoir toutes les cibles ne les auront pas.
> 
> Réponse n°2 : Plus on a de mob, plus on a de chance de tomber sur un dont le parcours est simple.


Je sais que je fais partie de la minorité qui ne veut pas rusher les missions mais je n'ai pas l'impression de vouloir imposer ma vision. J'essaye juste de trouver un compromis qui pourrait allier les envies des gens du mieux.
Mais bon, CPC est une sainte démocratie où la majorité a raison donc laissons le tout-puissant Doodle faire son office.
Et vous me faites chier, ça se paiera.  ::ninja::

----------


## Sephil

> Pour en revenir au TP.
> Prenons les chasses à la prime.
> Imaginons un superbe Tirage :
> - Andre
> - Shaman Arderus
> - Treksa
> - Teesa
> - Mayana
> - Komali
> ...


Il vient aux 3 autres missions, et c'est déjà bien.
Monter un perso lvl 80 c'est très facile, et il peut très bien attendre une semaine de plus pour faire ses primes.

Encore un cas particulier qui n'arrivera probablement jamais.






> Je vais être honnête, oui je ne veux pas qu'on place les chasses à la fin parce qu'autrement les gens "pressés" vont taguer un mob et basta; et ceux qui veulent finir la mission ne pourront pas.
> Aussi je me continue sur l'idée de ne lancer que la chasse de niveau 1, ceux qui veulent taguer qu'un seul mob le feront et ceux qui veulent finir (une minorité, pas d'hypocrisie) le pourront. Mais voilà, ça ne plait pas, sous prétexte que des mobs vont être "dur" et donc ça risque de prendre un peu plus de temps.


Si tu relis bien, j'ai dit que ça me dérangeait absolument pas de faire des lvl 1. Ca coûte exactement la même chose en influence, et on avait pris l'habitude de faire des lvl 3 parce que ça donnait plus de distinctions quand on en avait besoin pour débloquer les autres missions.





> Qui veut le beurre, l'argent du beurre, et le cul de la crémière ?


En l'occurrence c'est clairement pas moi. Puisque comme je l'ai déjà dit 4 fois (dont 3 à toi), je me plierai à la décision de la majorité, qu'elle me plaise où non. En revanche toi je sais pas ce que t'essaies de prouver, mais me faire répéter x fois la même chose ne fera rien changer.





> C'est pas inutile de lancer 6 mobs plutôt que 2 quand on ne veut en faire qu'un ?


Si ça coûte la même chose et que la décision de guilde est de ne faire qu'un mob, dans tous les cas ça coûtera la même chose et on ne réussira pas la chasse (sauf si vous acceptez de les mettre en dernier et de faire votre 2eme mob après).
Mais comme vous avez l'air totalement braqués sur toutes les propositions...  ::): 





> Et je ne trouve pas ça inutile, courir sur une map pour trouver un PNJ alacon, ça m'éclate.
> Si je jouais à GW2 pour les récompenses je ne serais plus dessus depuis un moment.


Tant mieux pour toi, mais c'est un choix personnel. Et si la majorité n'a pas envie de faire comme toi, peux-tu accepter sa décision ? A lire tes messages et à te répondre toujours la même chose, j'ai l'impression que c'est ça le fond de ton problème avec les suggestions. Mais je peux me tromper.  ::): 





> Mais je me contrefous de faire les 6. Donc tant qu'il n'y aura pas une option qui me convienne, je ne choisirais pas.


Donc tu veux qu'on fasse les 6 pour récupérer une broutille d'influence (qui ne remboursera de toutes façons pas le coût de création, vu qu'elles sont quasiment toujours accélérées), mais tu te contrefous de faire les 6 ?
Tu m'excuseras, mais t'es tout sauf clair...

----------


## Snydlock

> je me plierai à la décision de la majorité, qu'elle me plaise où non.


Pour le coup, là, t'es vraiment hypocrite.  ::|: 




> Tant mieux pour toi, mais c'est un choix personnel. Et si la majorité n'a pas envie de faire comme toi, peux-tu accepter sa décision ? A lire tes messages et à te répondre toujours la même chose, j'ai l'impression que c'est ça le fond de ton problème avec les suggestions. Mais je peux me tromper.


Ça posera un problème si je n'accepte pas le choix de la majorité ? Non, vu que je n'aurais pas le choix.
Et je n'ai pas l'impression d'être le plus buté.




> Donc tu veux qu'on fasse les 6 pour récupérer une broutille d'influence (qui ne remboursera de toutes façons pas le coût de création, vu qu'elles sont quasiment toujours accélérées), mais tu te contrefous de faire les 6 ?
> Tu m'excuseras, mais t'es tout sauf clair...





> mais me faire répéter x fois la même chose ne fera rien changer.


Faut croire que t'as raison.

Bon allez, vu que je n'ai -apparemment- pas été assez clair :
- Je veux faire toutes les chasses, qu'elles soient 2, 3, 6 ou 10 millions, pas pour l'influence (ça s'était pour déconner, j'aurais dû mettre un  ::ninja:: ) mais pour le fnu
- Je sais pertinemment que la majorité des canards ne veux pas le faire
- Donc je propose de ne lancer qu'une niveau 1 pour que ceux qui veulent rusher puissent le faire tout en permettant une réussite de la chasse
- Mais vu qu'il y a Doodle, ça sert à rien d'en discuter.

----------


## Kiyo

Pour le coup de l'obligation, vous avez vous mêmes dit qu'il ne fallait pas mettre la course en dernier parce que sinon les gens n'escorteraient plus et ce n'était pas sympa pour les quelques uns qui n'arrivaient pas à la finir, c'est obliger les gens à rester pour quelques personnes. Pour les puzzle on cherche aussi un moyen à empêcher les gens de trop avancer au cas où quelques uns seraient derrière, là encore il s'agit d'obliger les gens à attendre les autres. Je ne vois pas pourquoi ce qui ne vous choque pas pour ces deux missions vous choque plus pour les primes. Parce que ça vous semble plus inconcevable de priver les gens de loot que de plaisir ? Pour certains ce dernier a bien plus d'importance que le loot. Parce que dans les deux premiers cas c'est parce que ça vous semble plus noble d'aider les gens qui ont du mal ? Bah si on est que quelques uns à faire les chasses si ça peut vous rassurer on n'y arrivera pas parce qu'on aura du mal  ::P: 

Attention, *je ne cherche pas du tout à remettre en cause les escortes et les attentes dans les puzzle, je trouve ça tout à fait normal*, tout comme je trouve bien qu'on mette en place des astuces pour amener les gens à y contribuer. Mais je ne vois pas en quoi ça vous choque plus d'utiliser ce procédé pour les primes que pour les autres.

J'ai mis en gras parce que je sens que mon message va être interprété de toutes les façons pires imaginables  ::ninja::

----------


## Nessou

Les posts sur ce topic deviennent de plus en plus inutiles, c'est beau. Faut dire qu'au bout de 5 pages ça commence à s’essouffler. Quand j'arrive sur ce topic j'ai l'impression de voir ça : http://fr.twitch.tv/twitchplayspokemon .

----------


## Charmide

Ah, le retour du bon vieux Doodle accompagné de sa sauce de débat de haute voltige. 
Y'a bien des gens pour y mettre des remarques constructives mais au final c'est même pas ça qui reste. 

En dehors du fait tout charmant que tout ce truc est parti de Tatsu qui grogne (il devait manquer de gens dans son groupe pour puller les mobs qu'il avait au cac en plus du mal de tête  ::trollface:: ) et de deux personnes qui se sont excusés, donc que c'est un feu de paille, plutôt que de vous vous demandez ce qui serait mieux, demandez vous pourquoi c'est comme c'est actuellement. 

Imaginons qu'on soit dans un monde merveilleux où on est tous d'accord sur comment optimiser le problème: il faut faire uniquement des randonnées le samedi à 17h17, dans l'ordre alphabétique inversé des zones dans la version suédoise du jeu car sinon y'a pas de défi. 
Trop bien. On en discute sur le forum, tout le monde est d'accord, c'est clôt en une page. On crée notre doodle parce que y'a une tradition à respecter quand même, faut pas déconner. Il est tout vert. Chouette. 
Sauf que voilà, c'est pas ce qui se passe maintenant
Est-ce qu'en discuter va changer quelque chose? Est-ce que le pouvoir surpuissant de la majorité va émaner du doodle, résoudre les problèmes et faire revenir l'être aimé? Est-ce que vous vous attendez à un décret suprême des animateurs pour mettre en application la 'décision'? 
Bah non. 

Le truc c'est pas de pondre un planning optimisé, une façon de faire qui pourrait satisfaire tout le monde ou la majorité. N'importe qui peut le faire. C'est facile. 
Le truc c'est de se bouger le cul, de prendre l'initiative et d'organiser la chose là où ça donne l'impression qu'après Maxi y'avait personne pour essayer de cadrer le truc. 

L'état actuel des missions de guilde est ce qu'il est parce c'est son état d'équilibre naturel. La ressource qui manque tout le temps dans une guilde, c'est l'initiative. 
Combien vous pensez que y'a de personnes qui ont l'envie et l'énergie de se ramener un dimanche pour essayer de faire respecter un planning à la minute près à plusieurs dizaines de CPC? 
Visiblement 0 vu que c'est pas le cas. 

Comme l'a dit Zepo (toujours l'écouter, règle n°1 de la guilde  ::ninja:: ), y'a toujours la possibilité de faire deux trucs différents qui contenteraient tout le monde et avec un choix. 
Ça veut dire que n'importe peut se ramener et dire 'ouais j'aimerais bien organiser des missions de guilde comme ça parce que je pense que ça arrangerait pas mal de gens'. 
On va pas l'arrêter. Surtout si ça marche. Même si ça ne regroupe que 20% des gens de la guilde et des cases vertes du Doodle. 

Si vous voulez des missions de guilde ultra-carrées où vous aurez pas à réserver votre soirée, go.
Si vous voulez des missions de guilde où il est interdit d'être sur vocal, go. 
Si vous voulez des missions de guilde à déguisement quaggan obligatoire, go. 

Bonus: 




> *Planning* *21h00* *21h10* *21h15* *21h25* [...]
> 
> En un mot, *rigueur*.
> 
> Tu participes à une activité, tu fais le nécessaire pour la préparer.
> Tu sais que, de 21h à 22h, tu auras très peu de temps mort : tu fais ce que tu veux avant ou après.
> La guilde vous demande de bloquer *une heure de votre temps libre par semaine* pour faire ça, c'est la seule activité où on demande à tout le monde d'être un minimum sérieux et rigoureux.


Salut purEcontact, bienvenue sur GW2 et dans la guilde, c'est toujours sympa de voir des nouveaux. 
Hésite pas à poser des questions si besoin !
J'espère que tu t’intégreras vite !




> http://forums.watchuseek.com/attachm...a_sir_wine.png
> 
> Les posts sur ce topic deviennent de plus en plus inutiles, c'est beau. Faut dire qu'au bout de 5 pages ça commence à s’essouffler. Quand j'arrive sur ce topic j'ai l'impression de voir ça : http://fr.twitch.tv/twitchplayspokemon .


Time to save Kappa
start
start
start
start

----------


## purEcontact

Je crois que vous comprenez pas quelque chose de pourtant très simple.
Un joueur qui veut slack dans la chasse à la prime, vous l’empêcherez pas de slack.
Idem pour la course.

Pourquoi ?
Tout simplement parce que le joueur qui n'en fout pas une dans la course ou dans la chasse à la prime, il n'emmerde personne.
A contrario, dans le puzzle de guilde, le mec qui rush, il fait se refermer les checkpoints derrière lui donc il emmerde tout le monde (cf mon coup de gueule de dimanche soir).

En soit, le doodle pose uniquement la question de savoir si on gagne 5 à 10 minutes (suivant les cibles) pour la chasse à la prime ou si on laisse courir le timer jusqu'à la fin.
Soyons clair, dans les faits, *vous ne pourrez pas obliger les joueurs à vous aider.*

Edit :
@Charmide

----------


## Maderone

Bonjour, tu es nouveau Charmide ?

Je ne t'ai jamais vu par ici. Ça m'étonnait parce que tu viens parler des missions de guilde comme si tu y étais ces derniers mois.
Haha  :^_^: . Et puis tu ramènes généralement ta science comme si tu savais tout. 
Bon c'est pas grave, n'hésite pas à poser des questions, on se fera peut être un plaisir de répondre !
A tchao bon soir 
 :^_^: 
 :^_^: 
 :^_^: 
 :^_^:

----------


## Maximelene

> Combien vous pensez que y'a de personnes qui ont l'envie et l'énergie de se ramener un dimanche pour essayer de faire respecter un planning à la minute près à plusieurs dizaines de CPC? 
> Visiblement 0 vu que c'est pas le cas.


Y'en a au moins une.  :;):

----------


## Beanna

> En soit, le doodle pose uniquement la question de savoir si on gagne 5 à 10 minutes (suivant les cibles) pour la chasse à la prime ou si on laisse courir le timer jusqu'à la fin.
> Soyons clair, dans les faits, *vous ne pourrez pas obliger les joueurs à vous aider.*


Exactement. Les primes ne m'amuse pas à l'inverse du défi de guilde ou du puzzle et je ne souhaite pas tuer plus d'un mob (ou deux si quelqu'un n'a pas réussi à tag, j'aide toujours dans ce cas), par gain de temps. Une fois que tout le monde a réussi à obtenir ses recommandations j'estime mon engagement envers la guilde respecté et je suis prêt à passer à la suite.

L'ennui à l'heure actuelle et depuis plusieurs mois c'est qu'une minorité de joueurs impose à une majorité un temps mort de 5-10 minutes pour continuer à tuer des cibles qui n'ont aucun intérêt pour la guilde et empêchent la transition vers l'activité suivante. Et ça fait râler. Ça fait tellement râler que le sujet revient toutes les semaines. Et pourtant on n'a encore rien changé au déroulement des soirées car personne ne s'est mouillé sur le forum pour sonder l'avis de la guilde jusqu'à aujourd'hui.
Le doodle met bien en évidence que 80% des joueurs qui se sont exprimés n'ont pas envie de poursuivre les Chasses à la prime après le premier mob. À partir de là il y a deux solutions. Ou on garde les Chasses à la prime en seconde activité après la Course auquel cas tout le monde est invité à arrêter après le premier mob pour partir sur le défi de guilde. Ou on place les Chasses à la prime en dernière activité, ainsi ceux qui souhaitent partir après le premier mob sont libres tandis que ceux qui souhaitent en faire d'avantage peuvent profiter du reste du timer.

Là où je comprend la réserve des joueurs qui trouvent de l'intérêt à ces chasses à la prime c'est qu'il n'y aura probablement plus suffisamment de monde pour tuer les mobs. N'est-ce pas la preuve évidente que la quasi totalité des joueurs s'en moquent éperdument ?
On s'adapte au plus grand nombre. Moi j'ai demandé toutes les semaines pendant un mois s'il était possible d'organiser une séance de rattrapage pour les missions de guilde le jeudi comme indiqué dans le message de la guilde afin de ne pas bloquer mon dimanche soir que j'aimerais passer avec ma copine. On m'a toujours snobé. Maintenant je ferme ma gueule et je viens le dimanche tant que j'ai besoin des récompenses, tant pis si ça m'arrange pas. On s'adapte au plus grand nombre.

Bref, moi je m'adapte. Dimanche, ça m'arrange pas. Une demi-heure sur la course qui se fait en 10 minutes, ça m'agace. 15 minutes sur les chasses qui se font en 5, même problème. Mais je fais le choix de venir car j'ai besoin de recommandations donc j'assume et je me plie aux décisions de la guilde. Quelle que soit la solution retenue suite à ce petit chamboulement dans les habitudes, je l'accepterai, comme tout le monde, car on a besoin du nombre pour faire ces missions. Mais j'aime l'idée qu'on demande l'avis des gens après plusieurs semaines de grommellement sur Mumble vis à vis du programme qui semblait figé depuis toujours mais en fait ne convenir à personne. Je trouve que c'est une décision intelligente et respectueuse des joueurs que de demander leur avis même si c'est toujours délicat de foutre les pieds dans le plat. Et merci pour le Doodle Maderonne, c'était une bonne initiative et les résultats sont très parlants.

----------


## Kiyo

> Je crois que vous comprenez pas quelque chose de pourtant très simple.
> Un joueur qui veut slack dans la chasse à la prime, vous l’empêcherez pas de slack.
> Idem pour la course.
> 
> Pourquoi ?
> Tout simplement parce que le joueur qui n'en fout pas une dans la course ou dans la chasse à la prime, il n'emmerde personne.
> A contrario, dans le puzzle de guilde, le mec qui rush, il fait se refermer les checkpoints derrière lui donc il emmerde tout le monde (cf mon coup de gueule de dimanche soir).
> 
> En soit, le doodle pose uniquement la question de savoir si on gagne 5 à 10 minutes (suivant les cibles) pour la chasse à la prime ou si on laisse courir le timer jusqu'à la fin.
> Soyons clair, dans les faits, *vous ne pourrez pas obliger les joueurs à vous aider.*


On ne peut pas obliger les gens à escorter pendant les courses, et pourtant si on ne les met pas en dernier il y en aura toujours plus qui le feront que si on termine par elle.

Il n'y a pas que deux "camps" dans la guilde, ceux qui ont envie de faire les choses biens et ceux qui ne s'amusent pas de ça, il y a beaucoup de joueurs dans l'entre deux, sans doute justement cette fameuse majorité silencieuse. Mettez les chasses à la prime en dernier, ils partiront après avoir taggué leur mob sans se poser de questions, tout comme ils le feraient pour les courses sitôt leur course finie. Maintenant mettez ces épreuves au milieu et ils participeront sans souci, et je ne vois pas en quoi ce qui est valable pour une des missions ne le serait pas pour l'autre. Le fait d'ailleurs que rien que la semaine dernière on ait pu réussir la chasse montre que s'il y a bien des joueurs qui vont afk dès qu'ils auront eux fini, il en reste un certain nombre qui joue le jeu sans être contraint et forcé puisque, comme vous le dites, on ne peut pas forcer les gens.

----------


## ds108j

J'insère mon message dans les discussions pour remercier les canards du mumble d'hier soir qui m'ont expliqué plein d'astuces, avec qui j'ai pu agréablement parler, et que j'ai pu accompagner pour l'event !

Merci !

----------


## Zepolak

Ça vous dis que je vous fasse un topic à part ?
Quand j'aurais le temps...
Dans deux semaines...

----------


## Charmide

> Bonjour, tu es nouveau Charmide ?
> 
> Je ne t'ai jamais vu par ici. Ça m'étonnait parce que tu viens parler des missions de guilde comme si tu y étais ces derniers mois.
> Haha . Et puis tu ramènes généralement ta science comme si tu savais tout. 
> Bon c'est pas grave, n'hésite pas à poser des questions, on se fera peut être un plaisir de répondre !
> A tchao bon soir


C'est fou comme on peut partir pendant des mois et toujours et encore mieux comprendre la situation que certains.  ::trollface:: 

---------- Post added at 12h27 ---------- Previous post was at 12h18 ----------




> Y'en a au moins une.


Eh, oh, toi on te voit pas depuis quelques mois (et tu oses intervenir, sale low !) et dimanche prochain est dans le futur, donc j'attends de voir si t'arrives encore à le faire sans tomber dans l'excès avant de te compter dans une phrase au présent  ::P: 

---------- Post added at 12h29 ---------- Previous post was at 12h27 ----------




> Ça vous dis que je vous fasse un topic à part ?
> Quand j'aurais le temps...
> Dans deux semaines...


Ouais, on a de le politique de guilde cruciale à discuter, ça serait bien de mettre de côté l'intervention de ds avant qu'on pense qu'on est sympa ici  ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

> Ça vous dis que je vous fasse un topic à part ?
> Quand j'aurais le temps...
> Dans deux semaines...


Mouaif... 
Je sais pas trop, dès qu'on se sera décidé le topic partira dans l'oubli. 
Ou alors on déplace la discussion dans le topic de la guilde, simplement.

----------


## tibere

plop,
un mot creu pour dire qu'en ce qui me concerne , ça me va très bien comme les choses sont actuellement, ou comme vous les ferez. 
je me suis jamais retrouvée sans aide et des que je peux aider je le fait ! oui y'a des en retards..oui y'a des qui déclenchent avant...des qui trainent ....m'en fou le dimanche soir c'est pour les canards..et c'est pas la carotte  recommandations qui suffit à m'y faire venir ..;o)

----------


## Beanna

Ou alors on arrête de tourner autour du pot, on coupe court à la discussion pour pas repartir sur 5 nouvelles pages d'arguments bis et on se sert du Doodle dont les réponses sont on ne peut plus explicites pour prendre une décision.

----------


## Maderone

Non Beanna... L'objectif d'un forum c'est de discuter. On est pas la pour imposer son point de vue, mais pour le proposer. Si vous croyez en votre vision, je ne vois pas ce qui devrait vous empêcher de la partager et de se battre pour elle. Tant que ça reste respectueux et que ça part pas dans le taunt et le troll gratuit comme Charmide. 

L'avis de Tibere est tout aussi important que celui des autres. Vous voulez changer. Elle ne veut pas changer. C'est important de le savoir et que tout le monde s'exprime là dessus.

----------


## Charmide

> Tant que ça reste respectueux et que ça part pas dans le taunt et le troll gratuit comme Charmide.


Ca te ferait du bien de lire mes messages en entier si tu veux t'amuser à me citer.

----------


## Wizi

> Ou alors on arrête de tourner autour du pot, on coupe court à la discussion pour pas repartir sur 5 nouvelles pages d'arguments bis et on se sert du Doodle dont les réponses sont on ne peut plus explicites pour prendre une décision.


Désolé, mais pour le moment les réponses du doodle ne vont représenter qu'une minorité vocal de la guilde, il faut attendre encore un peu que tout le monde en ait entendu parlé (comme par exemple, rappeler aux gens dimanche qu'il y a un "vote" en cours et fermer le doodle le dimanche d'après). À l'heure ou j'écris, je vois que seulement 20 personnes ont voté, dont 12 pour le changement de planning des missions de guilde. Sachant qu'en moyenne on a 40-50 canards différent qui se connecte représentant cpc par jours et que pendant les missions de guilde on est dans les 35-40 en général.

Pour ceux qui auraient eu la flemme de lire tout les anciens postes, le lien pour le doodle en question : http://doodle.com/2vg25bk59stc9nbb

----------


## Beanna

[Edit] Je ne souhaite pas continuer à m'embourber dans des justifications interminables où l'attention est uniquement focalisée sur celui qui aura le discours le plus larmoyant. J'attendrais que tout le monde s'exprime sur le Doodle.

----------


## Maderone

J'ai aussi mis le lien cpc.cx dans le message de guilde pour le retrouver rapidement.

Euh Beanna... Stop là. 
Le doodle ça fait 2 jours qu'il est en place... Personne peut parler de ça tant qu'il est pas terminé O_o
Tu peux dire que "y'a une tendance pour X pour le moment Y" mais voilà... Le doodle va bien falloir qu'il reste une semaine minimum avant de l'utiliser...

Je te rappelle que pour la vente d'Eternité il est resté 3 semaines ! Et ça a encore trouvé le moyen de gueuler que c'était pas assez long...

----------


## Maximelene

> C'est fou comme on peut partir pendant des mois et toujours et encore mieux comprendre la situation que certains.


Tu comprenais déjà pas les situations quand tu jouais, et ça s'est pas amélioré.  ::trollface:: 




> Eh, oh, toi on te voit pas depuis quelques mois


Faux.  ::ninja::

----------


## Wizi

Pour le doodle, il a été créé hier Mecredi 26 février à 10h17 (date du poste de maderone), il faut savoir qu'une partie des gens actifs de la guilde ne consulte le forum qu'une ou deux fois par semaine ou ne peuvent se connecter que le weekend. La guilde doit compter actuellement 100-120 personnes (estimation personnel basée sur les nombres de connectée tout les jours représentant cpc indiquée dans les log de guilde 40-50 et les pseudos que je vois connecté régulièrement ce dernier mois, mais un des animateurs tenant le décompte "officiel" devrait pouvoir nous éclaircir là dessus), dont la moitié vient régulièrement aux missions de guilde. Rien qu'en regardant les pseudos des gens ayant voté, je peux citer déjà une dizaine de personne qui joue presque tout les jours n'ayant pas encore voté.

Donc avant de crier au scandale, une minorité ci ou une minorité ça, laisser le temps à le monde de consulter le forum ou d'en être informé ig.

J'irai même à dire, que l'idéal ça serait de tester de changer l'ordre des missions un ou deux dimanche voir comment ça se passe dans le concret et d'en rediscuter ensuite à tête reposée, l'avantage c'est que ça laisse le temps à tout le monde de donner son avis.

Au final, le plus gros problème de ces missions de guilde, reste le manque de discipline lors de celle-ci. Il y a moyen de passer un bon moment entre cpc, de faire les missions de manière efficace et le tout en finissant un peu avant 22h, mais pour ça faut que chacun y mette du sien.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Bah je me tâte avant de voter.
La situation actuelle me convient. Mais je comprends que certains aient envie de changer, alors pourquoi pas changer, si ça peut contenter plus de monde.
Mais changer comment ?

Sinon, je lis vos interventions, et j'aimerais bien que des fois on se rappelle qu'on est une guilde MMO, et que le but de ces missions de guilde, c'est de passer un moment convivial et fun.

Mad : je voudrais une autre option dans le doodle, à la vision de Zepo : on lance deux primes. Une immédiate pour les rushers, et une quand les groupes sont faits, à 6 mobs, pour les canards qui veulent jouer le jeu. Est-ce que ça serait possible ? Si les missions ont des nombre de mobs différents peut-être ? Une lvl 2 pour les rushers ?

----------


## Zepolak

(Juste pour éviter des malentendus : le 'Zepolak' qui a voté pour toutes les options, c'est bien moi. Le raisonnement est que je me fiche de la décision finale si elle convient à la majorité (même si j'aimerai vraiment qu'on trouve comme on a toujours trouvé une solution originale genre comme pour la bannière de guilde qui était a priori pourtant irréconciliable), mais que l'absence de vote aurait pu signifier que je m'en fous ce qui n'est pas le cas. Donc j'ai voté pour tout.)

----------


## Lee Tchii

(Ton idée de double lancement de chasse à la prime est très consensuelle Zepo, ne me laisse pas en faire la promotion toute seule !)

----------


## Zepolak

Ben, c'est le principe du consensus en fait... Si elle l'est vraiment, en discutant ici, elle tombera sous le sens pour la plupart des gens  ::): 

Je pense qu'elle est bien parce que je suis persuadé que ça convient aux deux profils 'typiques', ceux pour qui les machins de guildes sont une obligation chiante mais rentable, et ceux pour qui les missions de guilde sont une excellente occasion de jouer ensemble en convivialité.
Sachant en plus que ça veut pas dire que les premiers n'aiment pas le jeu convivial d'ailleurs, juste pas les missions de guilde elles-mêmes, à force.

Je pense vraiment qu'avec un peu d'empathie, on peut comprendre les deux visions. En ce qui me concerne à titre personnel d'ailleurs, je suis passé du second profil au profil final, le profil de celui qui ne vient plus, non pas parce que je vous aime pas, au contraire, mais parce qu'une 'obligation', ça me sur-saoule quand ça touche les jeux vidéos. Et que j'arrive plus à voir les missions autrement que comme ça. Je suis désolé. (Notez qu'à force de pas venir, je viendrais de temps en temps  :;):  )

Les gens saoulés, ils vont expédier le truc et seront content, et seront d'autant plus enclins je pense à lancer d'autres trucs entre canards plus tard. Faut que les missions de guilde restent un truc chouette entre canards pour ceux que ça intéresse, et faut que ça puisse être expédié par ceux qu'elles font chier mais qui se sentent obligés de les faire pour des raisons de rentabilité. La guilde peut se le permettre, autant qu'elle le fasse, je pense.

----------


## purEcontact

2 choses :

Premier point : le doodle.
Certains joueurs interviennent sur le forum et ont une idée bien arrêté sur l'idée des missions du dimanche soir.
Ils sont au courant que le doodle est en cours mais n'y répondent pas pour autant puisque tant que le doodle n'est pas terminé, on ne change rien.
En gros, ils font exprès de ralentir tout le processus parce que ça les arrange.

Seconde point : le dédoublement des missions de guilde.
C'est cool d'avoir des idées mais *vous l'organisez comment ?*
Parce qu'au niveau de l'organisation, y'a 2 solutions :
-On commence par les missions lentes et on fixe un horaire (genre 21h45) pour que les rushers rejoignent.
Sauf que, du coup, on fini les missions beaucoup plus tard et l'intérêt des rushers, c'est de finir plus tôt.
-On fini par les missions lentes.
Sauf que, tout le monde ayant déjà fini les missions de guilde, on va se retrouver dans le cas du jeudi soir avec 10 joueurs la première semaine et plus personne au bout de 6.
Bref, c'est bien d'avoir des idées, mais faut proposer le planning / l'organisation ainsi qu'envisager les conséquences qui vont avec.

@Charmide :

_again_

----------


## Zepolak

> Seconde point : le dédoublement des missions de guilde.
> C'est cool d'avoir des idées mais *vous l'organisez comment ?*
> Parce qu'au niveau de l'organisation, y'a 2 solutions :
> -On commence par les missions lentes et on fixe un horaire (genre 21h45) pour que les rushers rejoignent.
> Sauf que, du coup, on fini les missions beaucoup plus tard et l'intérêt des rushers, c'est de finir plus tôt.
> -On fini par les missions lentes.
> Sauf que, tout le monde ayant déjà fini les missions de guilde, on va se retrouver dans le cas du jeudi soir avec 10 joueurs la première semaine et plus personne au bout de 6.
> Bref, c'est bien d'avoir des idées, mais faut proposer le planning / l'organisation ainsi qu'envisager les conséquences qui vont avec.


Je sais pas, un truc comme ça par exemple :

21:00 : Puzzle de guilde
Ensuite : Défi de guilde
Ensuite : Course et prime lancés en simultané
Enfin : Prime relancée après la fin de la course

La durée du puzzle est incompressible. La durée du défi est incompressible aussi. Donc on peut gagner du temps que sur la course et la prime.

Si on se retrouve le dimanche soir avec personne du tout pour aider, ben... Ben voilà... Enfin, je veux dire, si les gens veulent pas aider, mettre en place une structure contraignante pour les "forcer à aider", c'est juste reculer pour mieux sauter je pense.

----------


## purEcontact

Et là, tu vas avoir une levée de boucliers puisque la seconde course à la prime ne réunira pas assez de monde pour capturer toutes les cibles.
De plus, sur le mumble ça risque d'être le gros bordel.
Question subsidiaire : y'a pas un CD de 5 minutes entre le lancement de 2 missions ?

@Ceux qui votent blanc :
Votez vide plutôt que des cases partout, je pense que c'est plus lisible pour le résultat final.

Edit n.36 : 
En fait, ça revient au même que de lancer les primes à la fin.

Edit n.37 :
C'est même pire, puisqu'on perd l'escorte sur la course.
Du coup, les "lents" seront encore plus perdant que si on place juste les primes à la fin.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Je pensais seulement aux chasses à la prime pour le dédoublement.
Les défis de guilde ne peuvent pas se rusher.
Les courses le pourraient, mais on y gagne tous à être nombreux et en paquet.
Le puzzle, ça râle, mais on est comme dans Stargate, on ne laisse personne derrière. Malgré tout.
J'ai l'impression que les canards se scindent surtout sur cette question de chasse à la prime, qu'on peut régler en dédoublement la chasse. 
On pourrait aussi imaginer lancer une seule chasse, laisser les rushers rusher pendant qu'on organise nos groupes, mais c'est ce temps qui est critiqué.

----------


## Zepolak

> Et là, tu vas avoir une levée de boucliers puisque la seconde course à la prime ne réunira pas assez de monde pour capturer toutes les cibles.


Si on n'a pas assez de monde, ne vaut-il mieux pas limiter nos ambitions à la baisse en faisant une prime de moindre niveau (niveau 1 ou 2) puisqu'on se fout des distinctions de guilde ? Je veux dire par là que si y a véritablement plus beaucoup de monde intéressés par le fait de faire les chasses à la prime correctement, alors ils ne sont plus très nombreux (oui c'est une lapallissade, mais c'est pour marquer le point).




> De plus, sur le mumble ça risque d'être le gros bordel.


On a qu'à dire que la première prime est spécifiquement pour les rushers donc on émet la prière qu'ils communiquent principalement par écrit ?

----------


## Lee Tchii

Quand on a moins de monde, on fait moins de groupe, et on essaie quand même.
C'est sûr que si on se retrouve à 10-20, on descendra surement à des lvl2 si on a des échecs semaine après semaine.
Les non-rushers visent certes le succès des chasses, mais aussi que tout le monde tag. Si on a tous taggé, et qu'on a pas réussi la prime, on en mourra pas et on sera raisonnables comme le dit Zepo.

Pour le mumble, aucun soucis, les rushers ne communiquent peu ou prou. Ils donneront le TP une fois leur mob cible trouvé. Je ne vois pas en quoi ça poserait problème pendant qu'on constitue des groupes.

Non le seul VRAI soucis, c'est est-ce qu'il faut attendre le fail de la mission des rushers pour en lancer une autre ou est-ce qu'on peut lancer deux missions de chasse en même temps ?

----------


## olih

Depuis quand on peut rusher une course de guilde ?

----------


## ds108j

Je m'interrogeais, juste comme ça....

Je relisais le topic, et surtout l'histoire du Doodle, en fait si j'ai bien compris, le dimanche soir sert plus a rusher pour faire un maximum d'event "guilde" que de faire une sortie tous ensemble sans se prendre la tête.
En gros le dimanche soir c'est farm à mort  et pas sortie conviviale ? (ou ça tend à l'être ou le devenir)

Dans ce qu'ont l'air d'avancer une majorité, pas de temps mort, rush, 6 boss, optimisation à mort. Donc du coup aucune place pour ceux qui ne sont pas 80, et sortie réservée à l'élite des InsertCoinz ? (J'ai lu le post de je ne sais plus qui, qui disait que ça prenait 2 semaines à passer 80, et je le note)
Et du coup, il n'existerait plus de sortie tranquille, peinard ? (pour les casual gamers entre autres)

----------


## purEcontact

> Je pensais seulement aux chasses à la prime pour le dédoublement.


Même punition que Zepo, donne une planning / l'organisation type de la soirée.




> Si on n'a pas assez de monde, ne vaut-il mieux pas limiter nos ambitions à la baisse en faisant une prime de moindre niveau (niveau 1 ou 2) puisqu'on se fout des distinctions de guilde ?


Là encore, tu vas avoir une levée de boucliers puisque, comme le dit si bien Sephil, ils veulent le beurre, l'argent du beurre et le cul de la crémière.

En gros, ceux qui veulent faire les primes correctement veulent :
- le palier le plus haut, sinon y'a pas de challenge donc pas de fun (le beurre)
- prendre le temps pour organiser les groupes (l'argent du beurre)
- que tout le monde les aide, même ceux que ça intéresse pas (le cul de la crémière)

C'est exactement ce qui se passe en ce moment, c'est pour ça que je comprends qu'ils (en fait, je pense qu'à une personne mais bon) font tout pour ne pas remplir le doodle et ralentir le vote (donc la prise de décision).
Au passage, je trouve cette attitude on ne peut plus égoïste : "je ne peux pas avoir ce que je veux, alors je mets des bâtons dans les roues des autres".

----------


## Lee Tchii

Tu n'arrêtes pas de dire que je suis agressive gratuitement (ce qu'il faudra encore me prouver, mais bon, chacun sa sensibilité, et si la tienne est à traiter comme une rose fraichement cueillie en hiver, j'en prendrais soin également) mais tu n'es pas spécialement toi-même un agent de la Paix assermenté.
J'ai voté, hein.

----------


## purEcontact

> En gros le dimanche soir c'est farm à mort  et pas sortie conviviale ? 
> Dans ce qu'ont l'air d'avancer une majorité, pas de temps mort, rush, 6 boss, optimisation à mort. Donc du coup aucune place pour ceux qui ne sont pas 80, et sortie réservée à l'élite des InsertCoinz ?


Donc, si je suis ta logique, on ne peut pas faire les choses bien et de manière conviviale.
"L'élite des InsertCoinz" c'est des joueurs qui ont 16 points de TP sur la map, ça représente environs 99% des joueurs.
En gros, on est une guilde composée d'élite, c'est cool non ?




> Tu n'arrêtes pas de dire que je suis agressive gratuitement (ce qu'il faudra encore me prouver, mais bon, chacun sa sensibilité, et si la tienne est à traiter comme une rose fraichement cueillie en hiver, j'en prendrais soin également) mais tu n'es pas spécialement toi-même un agent de la Paix assermenté.
> J'ai voté, hein.


Manque de bol, je pensais pas à toi concernant la personne qui n'a pas voté.
Et caliméro est assermenté 6 mois par an.

Bref, t'esquive la question, comme à chaque fois qu'on te demande de prendre des responsabilités.
Tu l'organises comment ta soirée avec 2 chasses à la prime ?

----------


## olih

> Donc, si je suis ta logique, on ne peut pas faire les choses bien et de manière conviviale.
> "L'élite des InsertCoinz" c'est des joueurs qui ont 16 points de TP sur la map, ça représente environs 99% des joueurs.
> En gros, on est une guilde composée d'élite, c'est cool non ?
> 
> 
> 
> Manque de bol, je pensais pas à toi concernant la personne qui n'a pas voté.
> Et caliméro est assermenté 6 mois par an.
> 
> ...


Je le rappel mais 16 point ça ne suffit pas pour les chasses.
Puzzle / défi / course oui mais pas les chasses... et c'est la dessus que tous le monde s'embrouille...

----------


## purEcontact

Pour la chasse à la prime, vous découvrez les TP des mobs qui sont de votre niveau et en dessous.
Si on tombe que sur des mobs qui sont au dessus de votre niveau, pas de bol pour vous, c'est pas à 40/60 personnes de vous attendre pendant 5/10 minutes le temps que vous fassiez escorter sur 3 maps qui ne sont pas de votre niveau.

Plaignez vous auprès d'Arenanet d'avoir prévu des missions et des récompenses pour les niveaux 80.

----------


## ds108j

> Donc, si je suis ta logique, on ne peut pas faire les choses bien et de manière conviviale.
> "L'élite des InsertCoinz" c'est des joueurs qui ont 16 points de TP sur la map, ça représente environs 99% des joueurs.
> En gros, on est une guilde composée d'élite, c'est cool non ?


Mon message n'était pas une attaque, je m'interrogeais juste. Je suis encore jeune sur le jeu, 75h00, et vu le plaisir que j'ai pris ces deux dernières semaines sur les "chasses" (finir carpette en moins de deux) je ne vois pas trop l’intérêt. C'est tout. C'est juste ma vision personnelle, je ne demande rien, je n'attaque pas.
J'ai même fait l'effort de débloquer la quasi majorité des waypoints du topic cette semaine. (même dans des zones ou je me faisais quasi tué d'un seul coup -_-)

Je pensais juste que les sorties du dimanche, étaient orientées "amusement" de guilde. Et je ne m'y retrouve pas trop, mais ce n'est pas grave, je ferais autre chose ! ^^

----------


## Kiyo

Je ne suis pas pour le dédoublement, je ne trouve pas que ce soit la meilleure alternative mais ce n'est pas la pire, je relirais plus en détail les propositions de planning histoire de voir comment vous proposez ça ^^

Pour le fait de lancer une chasse de moindre niveau, je suis d'accord avec snyd et d'autres, ça serait tout aussi sympa, de toute façon même sans scinder les missions il y a des soirs ou on est moins nombreux et ou ça aurait été nécessaire, le tout c'est qu'on fasse quelque chose qui est adapté à notre nombre, ni trop faible, ni trop fort bien sur.

Enfin pour le doodle, j'avais loupé le passage ou il était dit qu'il fallait répondre sous 48 sous peine d'être une méchante égoïste qui veut bloquer le processus. Par contre avais vu celui qui disait qu'il fallait voter dans le temps imparti et que pour ceux qui n'auraient pas voté ça ne bloquerait rien, ce serait juste tant pis pour eux. Du coup je ne vois pas en quoi le fait de ne pas voter vous laisse penser que c'est une tentative de blocage.

----------


## Ptit gras

J'approuve Zepo à 100%.
On s'en bat les rouflaquettes de la chasse à la prime T3, puisqu'à la fin un boss suffit pour que tout le monde choppe sa récompense et parce que la guilde ne fait rien des distinctions. Et faites moi pas croire que vous venez pour le challenge du boss.

----------


## purEcontact

J'viens de voir le doodle vite fait et... je peux demander à des joueurs qui n'ont pas mis les pieds en jeu depuis un an de venir voter ?  ::ninja:: 

La prime T3, c'est pour avoir plus de chance de tomber sur un boss dont la localisation est simple.
En gros, on fait du T3 pour faciliter le tag.

---------- Post added at 18h31 ---------- Previous post was at 18h24 ----------




> Par contre avais vu celui qui disait qu'il fallait *voter dans le temps imparti* et que pour ceux qui n'auraient pas voté ça ne bloquerait rien, ce serait juste tant pis pour eux.


Tu peux me quote l'endroit où est marqué le délai ?
No troll hein, j'ai loupé ce passage.

----------


## Zepolak

> J'viens de voir le doodle vite fait et... je peux demander à des joueurs qui n'ont pas mis les pieds en jeu depuis un an de venir voter ?


Bah j'ai pas regardé le Doodle, mais jouant une fois par an ou tous les jours, tous les canards peuvent s'exprimer. 
On a bien Caf qui est venu discuter sur la shoutbox GC cette semaine  ::trollface:: 

Par contre Pure, c'est vraiment pas sain de "parler vaguement d'une personne précise qui fait chier", c'est vraiment pas sain ça !

----------


## Kiyo

Justement, il n'y a pas de date limite, et j'avais tenu le même raisonnement que Wizi : ça concerne le dimanche soir. On laisserait passer donc au moins un dimanche ou on parlerait du doodle avant de le valider, donc je ne me pressais pas en effet.

----------


## Snydlock

> En gros, ceux qui veulent faire les primes correctement veulent :
> - le palier le plus haut, sinon y'a pas de challenge donc pas de fun (le beurre)
> - prendre le temps pour organiser les groupes (l'argent du beurre)
> - que tout le monde les aide, même ceux que ça intéresse pas (le cul de la crémière)


J'espère ne pas être inclus, autrement je risque de le prendre très mal.
Vraiment.

----------


## purEcontact

> Par contre Pure, c'est vraiment pas sain de "parler vaguement d'une personne précise qui fait chier", c'est vraiment pas sain ça !


Bah si je donne le nom, je risque de me prendre un ban de 24h pour "Insultes et/ou agressivité gratuite".
Je me suis déjà pris des points y'a 2 ans pour ça, depuis je fais gaffe.

De plus, aujourd'hui c'est peut être un canard, mais au prochain doodle, ça en concernera surement un autre.
C'est pas la personne en elle même qui m'exaspère, c'est la méthode, c'est pour ça que j'insiste sur la méthode sans donner de nom.
Ceux qui me lisent encore (les fous  ::ninja:: ) retiennent une méthode, pas un pseudo.

Pour reprendre le premier coup de gueule (le départ de toute cette shitstorm), j'ai pas dit "Tatsu a gueuler, ça m'a fait chier, je me suis barré et maintenant je gueule aussi".
Les joueurs se seraient focalisés sur "Tatsu, tu fais chier, t'as pull pure" plutôt sur l'idée qu'on a un problème d'organisation / de convivialité le dimanche soir.




> J'espère ne pas être inclus, autrement je risque de le prendre très mal.
> Vraiment.


Ça, ça dépend que de toi.
Si tu veux les 3 points, tu t'inclues dedans.
Si tu retires le dernier, tu t'exclues.

----------


## Snydlock

> Ça, ça dépend que de toi.
> Si tu veux les 3 points, tu t'inclues dedans.
> Si tu retires le dernier, tu t'exclues.


Aucun des 3.  ::trollface:: 
Y'a pas de blague.

----------


## purEcontact

Si tu veux pas le dernier point, tu n'as aucun soucis avec le fait qu'on mette la chasse en dernier du coup ?

----------


## Snydlock

Aucun si on fait des chasses lvl1.
Mais je radote là.

----------


## Ptit gras

> En gros, on fait du T3 pour faciliter le tag.


Je viens plus depuis un bail, mais vous faites toujours les groupes et "machin va là, truc ici,..." ?
Parce que ça bouffe un temps fou, alors que lâcher les canards sur les 6 maps à l'arrache et tous tp au premier trouvé ça déboite le bordel en moins de 5 mins chrono tout inclus.

----------


## purEcontact

> Je viens plus depuis un bail, mais vous faites toujours les groupes et "machin va là, truc ici,..." ?
> Parce que ça bouffe un temps fou, alors que lâcher les canards sur les 6 maps à l'arrache et tous tp au premier trouvé ça déboite le bordel en moins de 5 mins chrono tout inclus.


Oui, et c'est ça qui gêne de plus en plus de joueurs.

----------


## Kiyo

Mais quelle méthode ? J'ai expliqué pourquoi je n'avais pas voté, tu y vois vraiment toujours une tentative de blocage ou tu as lu les messages ?

Quant à l'égoïsme, je tiens à rappeler que j'ai été la première, et la seule d'ailleurs, à proposer dès que le sujet a été évoqué, alors même que l'idée du doodle n'était même pas lancée et que la discussion ne semblait pas ouverte, à alterner : une semaine rush, une semaine "bien". Je le faisais justement parce que je comprenais que certains veuillent finir plus rapidement et je trouvais logique de les satisfaire aussi car je n'étais pas pour imposer ma façon de voir de manière permanente. 

La proposition a été à peine relevée, je suppose parce que les rusheurs étaient convaincus de leur majorité et qu'ils n'ont vu aux aucune raison de faire un compromis. Qui impose son point de vue là ? Le fait d'être plus nombreux ne rend pas l'attitude moins égoïste. 

Edit : dernière phrase pas très compréhensible après relecture

----------


## purEcontact

T'es au courant qu'il y a un sondage en cours.
Tu as *un avis tranché* sur la question (ne me fait pas croire que, soudainement, tu vas changer d'avis).
Tu ne donnes pas ton avis dans le sondage.
Ça fausse la première idée qu'on peut se faire de l'orientation de la guilde vers une solution ou vers l'autre.

Bref, j'aime pas l'attitude quelque soit le raisonnement derrière.

J'avoue que j'ai du mal avec la notion d'égocentrisme de groupe.

@Doodle :
Mettez votre pseudo IG, ça aide à s'y retrouver.
Genre "Choubibi", je vois pas qui c'est.

----------


## Kiyo

C'est finalement ça la grande différence, j'ai mon opinion et je la défends, mais je ne m'interdis pas de lire les objections qui me sont faites et d'évoluer en fonction de la pertinence des arguments ou des solutions avancés. Typiquement pour le doodle sur éternité, alors qu'à son lancement j'étais clairement pour la vente, après avoir lu certains posts mon opinion avait évolué et j'étais bien contente d'avoir attendu. Alors peut être qu'on peut modifier son vote, j'en sais rien ça fait mon troisième doodle, mais c'est vrai que j'attendrai de toute façon le dernier moment pour voter, dernier moment fixé non par moi ou mon vote de toute façon. Désolée que ça te semble si incompréhensible.

----------


## purEcontact

En gros, tu vas tenter de convaincre un maximum de joueurs qu'il faut faire toutes les captures de la chasse à la prime mais tu ne sais pas toi même quel sera ton avis final.
Tu le vois là, le paradoxe que je n'arrive pas à comprendre ?

----------


## Charmide

C'est possible de donner un avis et de l'expliquer sans jurer sur la bible que tu changeras pas d'avis si c'est justifié. 
Tu peux penser A au début et expliquer pourquoi, puis te voir répondre B de façon argumenté et soit changer d'avis, soit continuer à penser que A est meilleur en prenant en compte la réponse.  
C'est pas parce que tu pensais A que le seul truc que tu recherchais en donnant ton avis, c'était "tenter de convaincre", parce qu'évidemment t'as forcément raison dès le départ. D'où absence de paradoxe.

----------


## Kiyo

Merci Charmide !

Edit : ah et j'ajouterais qu'il y en a des options dans ce doodle, si pour certains points mon opinion est plus sûre, pour d'autres ce n'est pas le cas.

----------


## purEcontact

Quand tu reviens, page après page, appuyer ton avis, c'est que t'as un minimum les convictions de ce que t'avances.
Je fonctionne comme ça, vous n'êtes pas moi (c'est dommage  ::ninja:: ).

@Charmide :


@Zepolak :
Voilà aussi pourquoi je ne donne *jamais* de nom.

----------


## Charmide

J'aime bien quand tu m'adresses trois fois de suite la même image et que je comprends même pas ce que t'essaies d'exprimer par là (sûrement une de tes convictions), c'est toujours mieux que des phrases, par contre je suis pas sûr que ce soit très productif.

----------


## tibere

> @Ceux qui votent blanc :
> Votez vide plutôt que des cases partout, je pense que c'est plus lisible pour le résultat final.
> 
> .


Comme tu veux mais mon vote n'est pas blanc il signifie que je m'adapterais à ce qui convient le mieux à tous, donc toute les solutions me conviennent.
: pour moi le dimanche soir est une soirée canard ou pour l'instant ma seule exigence c'est d'avoir du plaisir à être avec eux, même si je cause pas beaucoup, je me marre bien.

----------


## purEcontact

S'pas faux.
J'y avais pas pensé (non, je ne pense pas à tout).

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

J'adore ce topic. Courage purEcontact.

----------


## purEcontact

Tu t'es mis à GW2 toi ?  ::o: 

@Augusto ET Charmide :

----------


## Maximelene

Pour les 3 du fond que ça intéresserait, j'annonce que j'ai démissionné de mon rôle d'animateur.

----------


## BigGift

Pourquoi?

----------


## purEcontact

> Pour les 3 du fond que ça intéresserait, j'annonce que j'ai démissionné de mon rôle d'animateur.

----------


## Maximelene

> Pourquoi?


Parce que, au vu des décisions qui ont été prises le concernant, ce grade n'est là que pour donner à la guilde une impression d'organisation qui n'existe absolument pas en vrai. Il ne sert à rien de plus que d'être "la personne qui appuie sur les boutons", et ses représentants ne peuvent même pas se permettre de faire appliquer les règles de la guilde ou les décisions prises par celles-ci, qui sont donc toutes deux cordialement ignorées. Toute tentative de faire avancer les choses en étant lié à ce statut est condamnée à l'échec, et les animateurs ne sont au final que des assistantes sociales de troisième zone tout juste bonnes à tenter de faire de la médiation qui sera de toute façon allègrement méprisée au milieu du drama ambiant.

Il ne s'agit là de rien de plus que mon avis, pas la peine de lancer un débat.

----------


## Ptit gras

Non mais en fait c'est pas ton avis, c'est la réalité du truc et ça a été annoncé moult fois. Et je trouve ça normal.
L'organisation et l'application des règles c'est un sujet mort-né chez dès les fondements d'insert coinz.

----------


## purEcontact

J'ai envie de dire tellement de chose, mais comme le monsieur a dit "pas de débat", je ne dirais finalement rien.
Cependant, je pense que c'est une grosse perte de voir maxi démissionner du rang d'animateur.

----------


## ivanoff

j'arrive un peu tard dans le débat mais je voudrais proposer une autre alternative à ajouter au doodle concernant les primes de guildes.

Pour ce qui ne le savent pas, tout les dimanches à 18h des entrainements de primes de guildes sont lancés par un groupe de canards afin d'augmenter l'influence de leur guilde perso.(lien du topic Guilde perso Entraide Traffic d'influence)

Donc ceux qui veulent faire les primes de guilde car ils aiment ça, rien ne les empêchent de venir avec nous.

Positif:
-Comme dit plus haut, on commence à 18h et on termine généralement vers 19h en faisant entre 7 et 10 entrainement de prime de guilde donc entre 7 et 10 mob a trouvé.
-Vous ne seriez pas obligés de venir a 18h précise car, que vous soyez la dès le début ou non n'a aucune incidence.
-Pas besoin de "bloqué" une journée supplémentaire.
-Pas besoin d'organisation supplémentaire étant donné que les entrainements sont maintenant très bien rodé.

Négatif:
-Tout ceux qui veulent faire les primes ne peuvent pas forcément venir durant cette plage horaire.
-les entrainements ne rapportent pas de distinction de guilde donc vous devrez, dans tout les cas, faire celles de 21h.

(je ne trouve pas d'autre positif/négatif sur le moment mais il doit surement en avoir)

Voilà je pense que ça pourrait être une alternative de plus entre ceux qui veulent faire le mob le plus simple a 21h pour leur récompenses et ceux qui veulent faire les primes "normal" a 18h.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Je savais bien que tu ne me visais pas Pure  ::trollface::  faut arrêter de tout prendre au premier degré et rater des gros trolls ... mais viser Anneliane dans tes propos ...
Anneliane ? Égoïste ? Anneliane ? Bloquer le débat ? Anneliane ? Tout faire pour maintenir un système que elle seule souhaite ?
Wolololo, faut se calmer un peu, Pure.
Je suis totalement d'accord avec Zepo pour trouver que tes interventions (un animateur dont je ne citerai pas le nom ; une personne égoïste qui bloque la situation) sont complètement toxiques ... et je rajouterai encore une fois que tu es complètement à coté de la plaque.
De même que tu as accusé Maderone d'élitisme puzzlien rusher rageur après des canards lents, accuser Anneliane de tes intentions alors qu'elle a fait la proposition immédiate d'alterner les chasses un mob/6 mobs, c'est n'importe quoi !

Et je vais mettre ta dernière remarque sur le coup de la lecture en diagonale. Je n'arrête pas de demander la possibilité réelle ou non en jeu de lancer deux primes en même temps. Je ne me suis pas connectée depuis sur le jeu, et je me vois aussi assez mal faire le test pour voir si c'est possible. Mais des canards ici ont peut-être la réponse. Parce que bâtir une organisation sur une impossibilité, je n'en vois pas l’intérêt.

De surcroit j'ai envie de rajouter quelque chose. Anneliane n'est pas seule. Non, Anneliane n'est pas le seul canard qui défend une vision des missions de guilde comme étant l'occasion de passer un moment fun, convivial, drôle, d'entraide, et pas un simple rush récompenses/sous et vas-y que je retourne farmer Cita C1  :tired:

----------


## Zepolak

> Pour les 3 du fond que ça intéresserait, j'annonce que j'ai démissionné de mon rôle d'animateur.


Je ne sais pas si y a eu de la discussion sur la liste email des animateurs, si c'est le cas, désolé mais je l'ai loupée (sérieusement pris ces derniers temps). 
Merci beaucoup pour ton investissement !

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Tu t'es mis à GW2 toi ?


Tu m'as tellement cité l'organisation de la guilde canard sur GW2 comme modèle que je voulais voir un peu tout ça.

----------


## Maderone

Bah reviens dans un mois quand tout ira bien ^^

----------


## purEcontact

En fait leetchi, t'interprètes tellement mal mes propos que ça me ferait presque de la peine.
Sans compter que t'es complètement à l'ouest sur ce qui se passe en jeu (aka "le dimanche soir ? mais y'a pas de soucis !").
Quelque part, quand on est rarement en jeu et/ou sur mumble, c'est pas étonnant.

"Ma dernière remarque" ? 
Tu parles de celle de vérifier qu'il est possible de mettre en forme tes propos avant de les avancer ?
Tu sais, en essayant de lancer 2 missions de suite / en même temps en jeu, t'évites un débat sur le "trop génial, on peut faire 2 missions, on le fait !" alors que techniquement, c'est peut être pas possible.
Quand je me casse le cul jusqu'à 6h du mat' pour proposer un planning réfléchi, j'admets que très moyennement que la personne qui me fait la réflexion "non mais t'as pas réfléchi à ça !" ne soit même pas capable, en retour, de faire ce même planning en intégrant son idée.
Je comprends beaucoup mieux ce que Tatsu me disait quand il râlait pour l'optimisation de la gestion d'influence...

Concernant Annelianne, quand elle est sur mumble et qu'elle dit "je veux pas qu'on mette la chasse à la prime en dernier parce que je sais très bien qu'on la finira jamais", je suis désolé d'interpréter ça comme "on sera jamais assez pour faire la chasse, alors on va obliger les joueurs qui ne le ferait pas forcément à nous aider" et, par extension, pour un comportement égoïste.

Je vais revenir sur le fameux "Maderone, c'est un rusheur de puzzle blablabla".




> Au passage, il est hors de question qu'on laisse quelqu'un derrière parce qu'il n'y arrive pas.
> Qu'un animateur en arrive à dire sur le mumble "bon, bah on avance, de toutes façons ils écrivent rien sur le chan, si ils sont à la bourre, ils avaient qu'à le dire".
> Là non plus, je ne donnerais aucun nom, mais c'est quand même aberrant qu'un joueur qui est là pour éviter que ce genre de scission à la con (bon/moins bon), en arrive au point de demander de laisser plusieurs joueurs derrière.


Où est-ce que tu lis, dans ce paragraphe (soyons gentil même, dans tout le post) où je dis clairement / où je sous entends que Maderone est un rusher poney skillé de la mort ?

Puisque vous voulez absolument des noms de "rusher qui rox du poney en puzzle" : Sephil, Nessou, Wave et... et... moi même dimanche dernier !
Vous êtes content ? Ça vous avance à quoi d'avoir les noms ?  Vous allez nous mettre en pénible ?

Je voulais pas rebondir sur la démission de Maximelene, mais je vais quand même le faire.
Nous n'avons plus que 4 animateurs, dont 3 que l'on ne voit presque plus en jeu.
Comment voulez-vous anticiper les problèmes sachant que celui qui reste (MADERONE, ça veut dire que ZEPOLAK / LEETCHI / TYNRIL -tynril étant un cas à part, je le considère plus comme scribe / administrateur que comme animateur- ne sont que rarement disponible) a une mémoire de poisson rouge ?
Hier soir, j'ai parlé avec lui d'un soucis que j'avais avec la charte de guilde mais il a fallut que je MP Zepolak pour être sûr que le message allait bien remonter parce que, de son propre aveux MADERONE (j'ai rien contre toi hein mad, mais si je cite pas ton nom assez souvent, on va me dire que je donne pas toute l'information et que c'est toxique) m'a dit qu'il avait fait un post-it avec marqué dessus "Purecontact - Charte : Animateur encadre event - Faux".
Quand j'ai l'habitude d'argumenter mes propos, avoir tout un argumentaire résumé en "Faux", j'apprécie pas spécialement.

Au début du jeu, quand j'avais un soucis / un cas existentielle, j'allais mp zepolak IG. 
Quand maxi est arrivé en animateur, je me tournais vers lui (forcément, j'ai plus d'affinité).
Maintenant, je fais comment si je veux discuter à chaud d'un soucis ? 
La seule solution, c'est de MP les animateurs sur le forum et d'avoir une réponse 12h plus tard (au minimum, surtout que je joue la nuit en ce moment).
Du coup, plutôt que d'en discuter avec un animateur, bah je fais remonter le problème sur le forum et on se retrouve avec un énième drama (dont je vais assumer la responsabilité, comme d'hab mais à la limite, je m'en fous, du moment qu'on en discute).

---------- Post added at 14h49 ---------- Previous post was at 14h47 ----------




> Tu m'as tellement cité l'organisation de la guilde canard sur GW2 comme modèle que je voulais voir un peu tout ça.


Y'a un potentiel de drama assez énorme tout les 4 mois, on recoud les blessés, on fait des rituels de nécromancie pour réanimer les morts, on règle le problème et on repart.

Edit :
Du coup, le post avec des noms de partout, il est tout de suite moins toxique et moins acide, non ?

----------


## Hasunay

> Bah reviens dans un mois quand tout ira bien ^^


Sois pas pessimiste ! Vu comme c'est parti on peut battre un record !  ::ninja::

----------


## Charmide

> ...


C'est vraiment mignon ton numéro de martyr sans cesse renouvelé qui se plaint de tout et de n'importe quoi (surtout qui), tout ça pour mettre un peu d'ambiance et alimenter une dizaine de pages de topics sans intérêt en partant dans toutes les directions. 
Tout ça, aussi, alors que le problème aurait été régler en 1 page et demi si y'avait pas quelqu'un pour en inventer d'autres. 

Résumons donc:

- Lee Tchii est nulle, elle comprend rien et elle me fait pitié, en plus elle est rarement en jeu ou sur le mumble parce qu'elle a une vie donc elle a pas le droit de parler. 
- Tu dors pas jusqu'à 6h du matin et tu fais un planning, ce qui apparemment te donnes des droits supplémentaires dont celui d'être intouchable par qui ne passe pas sa nuit à en faire un. 
- Non mais Annelianne elle est vraiment égoïste, pour le montrer définitivement je vais quoter ce qu'elle m'a raconté un soir sur le mumble. 
- Par contre tu mens, je m'auto-cite parce que tu m'as pas lu, j'ai jamais dit ce que tu racontes !
- J'en ai trop marre qu'on me harcèle tavu, du coup je mets les noms de 4 personnes en plein milieu de mon message. 
- Je voulais respecter les souhaits de Maxi mais en fait non. 
- En effet, y'a plus d'animateurs, la guilde est en péril, c'est dramatique, quand j'ai un soucis il faut que j'attende 12h pour avoir la réponse  ::o:  
- Du coup c'est pas ma faute, je peux pas attendre 12h, faut pas déconner, je suis obligé de lancer un drama sur le forum (c'est vraiment pas ma faute hein, je fais que remonter des problèmes)

C'était quoi le fil conducteur du message, à part gueuler sur tout ce qu'il est possible de gueuler et lâcher tes hormones?

Est-ce que ça t'arrives de te relire et de tourner 7 fois ton clavier dans ta bouche avant d'appuyer sur le bouton pour poster?

----------


## Lee Tchii

Surtout que le fait que j'ai un travail m’empêche certes d'être ingame toute la journée, mais cela ne m’empêche pas de flanner ici à horaires variables. (Et puis tu le sais bien Charmide que je suis nulle, que je comprends rien et que je fais pitié  ::o: ) Maderone est relativement beaucoup disponible ingame et hors game. Zepo est moins disponible mais toujours là. Quant à Tynril, il est réactif également. L'équipe d'animateur est toujours là et bien vivante. 'Tendez ce week end que je shoote dans Mad pour vérifier mais je pense que c'est bon.

Je déplore la première la décision de Max. Peut-être qu'avec tout le drama ici, c'est encore tout chaud, trop chaud, et qu'avec le temps, je pourrai le faire changer d'avis ... mais pour nos oignons actuels, Max revenait tout juste récemment d'un monastère tybétien de la haute montagne. Où il a longtemps médité. Et yavait des animateurs toujours frétillants pendant son absence. Alors si il y avait des soucis avant le retour de Maxi -et c'est bien ce que tu dis, Pure- que tu les as tu parce que tu ne voyais personne à qui te confier et que tu as sauté sur l'occasion de son retour pour lui présenter la liste de 15 pages de tout ce qui s'est passé de traviole :
- ceci expliquerait ton état et ton aigritude. Félicitations. T'as une équipe d'animation pas nazi, plutôt ouverte (cf Sephil à qui on dit d'ouvrir un topic sur ces envies depuis au moins un mois) et t'en profites même pas.  :tired: 
- je me demande comment et quels faits tu as présenté à Max. Quand je vois, du coin de l’œil, nos discussions entre animateurs qui se sont soldées par sa démission, je me dis qu'il y a moitié de l'inutilité flagrante de notre rôle dans le texte, mais qu'il y a aussi surement moitié d'un sentiment de ressentir la frustration de la guilde, de sa non-écoute, qu'il a voulu défendre et porter devant ses pairs. Un sentiment que tu as créé  :tired: 

Du coup ce serait quand même ta troisième manipulation/tentative de manipulant portant sur ce sujet délicat des missions de guilde. Je préfère penser que je me trompe, avec mon coté Saint Juste/défenseur de la veuve et de l'orphelin, qui voit tout en noir pour les autres. Je préfère penser que tu es parfois maladroit avec tes posts et tes idées, et que des fois, comme le dit Charmide, tu ferais mieux de tourner 7 fois autour de ton clavier avant de poster. Je préfère  :tired: 

Et pour les autres canards, nous (hem, j'aime pas dire ça, nous=animateurs désœuvrées ici) sommes conscients de notre "faible" nombre. 
Nous avons perdu des canards animateurs et nous avons jusqu'à présent échoué à convaincre les aides-animateurs de la guilde de passer animateurs. Nous n'avons également reçu aucune candidature pour ce poste, à ma connaissance. 
Malgré des campagnes de pub. 
Alors si parmi vous des canards veulent endosser le brassard maudit, on attend vos motivations. Vraiment.

----------


## purEcontact

Tu te rends compte que chacune de tes interventions est dépendante de mes posts charmide ?
Tu te rends compte qu'à fois que je poste, tu te sens obligé de venir faire le preux chevalier pour sauver la veuve et l'orphelin ?
Au passage, ni l'un ni l'autre n'ont besoin de toi pour donner leur avis. La réflexion t'a déjà été faite et t'as déjà été envoyé dans les roses pour ça mais t'as pas l'air de comprendre.
Je suis accusé de manipuler l'information mais je suis quand même très très loin d'avoir ton niveau (ou alors, t'es très loin d'avoir le mien puisqu'avec toi, c'est visible).

Les animateurs ne se connectent plus en jeu.
Que ce soit leetchi ou zepolak, je ne les vois plus.
Leetchi se connecte le dimanche soir, elle n'a plus le temps de faire de l'administration, qu'elle se rétrograde en attendant de retrouver du temps à consacrer à la guilde.
Zepolak, c'est différent, il se connecte que pour encadrer le RvR, si je ne le vois plus, c'est parce que j'ai des œillères sur ce mode de jeu.
Si vous n'avez plus la capacité d'assumer le rôle d'animateur, repassez en "Canardeur", on ne vous en tiendra pas rigueur, c'est même mieux que donner l'illusion qu'on a des administrateurs disponibles.

Ma vision du bordel est très simple :
- Maderone tente de faire le médiateur IG (il est gauche mais il tente de faire de son mieux)
- Zepolak s'occupe de toute la partie RvR (RAID, GC et tout ce bordel qui ne m'intéresse pas)
- Tynril s'amuse sur ses tableaux excel. Dans les faits, il se fait chier à se débrouiller pour gérer les canards en terme d'entrée / de sortie.
- Leetchi, elle... bah je vois pas son rôle dans la galaxie. Elle fait surement quelque chose qui nécessite qu'elle ai les droits d'animateurs, mais je vois pas.

Je mets 3h à monter tout un argumentaire et une réflexion sur le planning du dimanche soir.
Ça ne me donne aucun droit sur qui que ce soit, je suis très loin d'être "intouchable" (que c'est beau comme mot  :Emo: ).
Seulement, j'estime que quand je passe 3h de réflexion sur une idée, je suis en droit d'attendre une réponse intelligente et structurée.
Là, j'ai eu le droit 2 fois à "son planning ne prends pas en compte un timer de 15 min" alors qu'en l'espace de 30 secondes, on peut se rendre compte que, si, c'est pris en compte.
Idem pour les temps de battements.

J'interprète les propos d'Annelianne comme des propos égoïstes.
Et ? C'est mon interprétation, mon avis personnel, ma vision des choses.
On me reproche assez souvent d'inclure des joueurs dans ma vision des choses sans donner des noms, quand j'explique clairement que je n'inclus personne d'autre que moi dans mon interprétation, t'as un péquenaud qui me fait le reproche.
Si vous (et particulièrement toi charmide) êtes pas foutu de faire la part des choses entre les personnes et leurs idées, j'y peux rien, retournez faire un peu de philosophie ou inscrivez vous à des cours de communication.

Au même titre, Leetchi interprète mes propos.
Seulement, j'estime qu'elle interprète mal et j'explique en quoi elle fait une fixation sur une idée qu'elle s'est construite toute seule.
Du coup, elle biaise tout mon propos sur cette fixation et passe à coté de tout ce que j'essai d'expliquer / j'apporte comme argumentaire.

J'en ai, en effet, ma claque qu'on veuille absolument prendre les actions / les propos des joueurs pour autre chose que ce qu'elles sont, c'est à dire *des manifestations / des idées / des comportements.*
Je m'en tamponne le coquillard de savoir que c'est Tatsu qui a poussé une gueulante parce qu'il y avait un ras le bol ambiant sur le mumble.
Le problème n'est pas "Tatsu a gueuler" mais "Il y a un ras le bol".
Là encore, reprenez des cours de philosophie sur l'être et le paraître, ça peut aider.

Je voulais en effet respecter le souhait de maxi de ne pas partir dans un débat.
Sauf que j'ai un soucis avec ça. Je l'ai expliqué et quelque part, si tu lis le fond de mon propos, ça n'a rien à voir avec maximelene.

Il n'y a plus d'animateurs, je me prends la gueule avec quelqu'un en guilde, ça s'envenime.
12h plus tard, le mal est fait, faut essayer de concilier 2 parties qui se sont foutus sur la tronche pendant ce laps de temps.
C'est sûr que ça doit être beaucoup plus simple que d'anticiper la montée en puissance du bordel.

Bref, charmide, t'es un remueur de merde.
Tu n'as pas touché au jeu depuis peut être 6 mois, tu as une vision complètement extérieur au bordel ambiant et tu prends un malin plaisir à casser du sucre sur le dos de ceux (maxi et moi, des noms, toujours des noms  ::rolleyes:: ) qui essaient de faire bouger les choses.

@Leetchi 
Je n'ai absolument rien présenté à maximelene, ça ne sert à rien de lui foutre sur le dos ton incapacité à déceler qu'il y a un mauvais climat ambiant.
Mais là encore, c'est tellement plus simple de dire que je manipule l'information que de se rendre compte qu'il y a un soucis.

Edit :
Les animateurs ne servent plus qu'à appuyer sur des boutons, ils n'ont même plus un rôle de médiation ni de trancher dans le vif quand il y a un problème.



> [...]


A partir de ce post, tout ce qui est dit après aurait pu être évité si les animateurs avaient dit clairement "on vient dimanche soir, on prends les choses en mains et on voit où est le soucis".
Ça temporise tout le monde, on calme le jeu et on avise par la suite.
Sauf que ça ne se passe pas comme ça et on laisse le "grand méchant Pure" détruire la magnifique harmonie de la guilde ( ::trollface:: ).

----------


## Maximelene

Ne va pas non plus accuser Pure d'être responsable de ma démission. Les informations que je voulais, comme je l'ai déjà dit, je suis allé les chercher moi-même, quitte à avoir l'impression de parfois les soutirer à des personnes préférant ne pas s'engager dans des dramas, d'où le fait que je ne crie pas sur tous les toits ce que j'ai appris. Pure ne m'a pas sauté dessus à mon retour avec un dossier digne d'un collabo sous le gouvernement de Pétain.

Par contre, c'est vrai que Pute est une Pure... Pure est une Pure... bref.  ::ninja::

----------


## Ptit gras

> Est-ce que ça t'arrives de te relire et de tourner 7 fois ton clavier dans ta bouche avant d'appuyer sur le bouton pour poster?

----------


## Charmide

> Tu te rends compte que chacune de tes interventions est dépendante de mes posts charmide ?
> Tu te rends compte qu'à fois que je poste, tu te sens de venir faire le preux chevalier pour sauver la veuve et l'orphelin ?
> Au passage, ni l'un ni l'autre n'ont besoin de toi pour donner leur avis. La réflexion t'a déjà été faite et t'as déjà été envoyé dans les roses pour ça mais t'as pas l'air de comprendre.
> Je suis accusé de manipuler l'information mais je suis quand même très très loin d'avoir ton niveau (ou alors, t'es très loin d'avoir le mien puisqu'avec toi, c'est visible).


Oh mais c'est un affreux malentendu, je suis pas là pour défendre qui que ce soit ou agir en chevalier blanc. 
Je ne faisais que te faire remarquer que tu fais absolument pas oeuvre de progrès et que tes interventions acides ne servent à rien si ce n'est à envenimer le débat au point de l'ensevelir (y'a pas besoin de jouer à GW2 pour s'en rendre compte), alors même que tu t'auto-proclames constamment "l'un des seuls qui essaie de faire avancer les choses.". 
Venir te dire que tu sers à rien et que tu ferais mieux de prendre tes cachets, c'est de ma part loin du preux chevalier.

Mais vu que tu le prouves bien tout seul avec ce nouveau message, devant lequel on a juste envie de facepalm en boucle tellement c'est un concentré d'attaques personnelles creuses, de gaminerie et de glorification d'ego, je pense que je vais lâcher l'affaire. 
Reste dans ton univers où t'es la seule force de proposition face à une armée de "remueurs de merde", de gens égoïstes et/ou qui ne jouent plus au jeu et qui "dependent de tes postes", et amuses toi y bien.

----------


## Thorkel

*Pop Corn & bière*

Non, allez y, continuez....  ::P:

----------


## Charmide

> https://cubcarson.files.wordpress.co...pg?w=300&h=199


C'est bien de savoir qu'il y a un public  ::o:

----------


## Maximelene

Sinon, Charmide, j'ai une question : comment tu sais qu'il y a du drama dans cette section, et qu'il est donc temps pour toi de réapparaître ?

Tu lurkes régulièrement ? Tu as un informateur ? Un sens d'araignée, peut-être ?  ::ninja::

----------


## purEcontact

> je vais lâcher l'affaire.







> Tu lurkes régulièrement ? Tu as un informateur ? Un sens d'araignée, peut-être ?


C'est mon fan n°1, il suit tout mes posts.

----------


## Beanna

Sinon, Charmide, j'ai une question : t'es qui ? C'est amusant parce que tu nous racontes la belle histoire des missions de guilde comme si tu y étais mais je crois que je t'ai jamais vu ici, ahah.  :^_^: 
Tu joues plus, tu n'as aucune idée de ce qui se passe au sein de la guilde et tes seules interventions sur le topic consistent à jeter de l'huile sur le feu. La seule personne que je vois argumenter à côté du problème c'est toi, précisément parce que tu n'as rien à voir avec la choucroute et que ton fond de commerce c'est les attaques personnelles.
J'ai particulièrement rigolé de ta prise de parti pour justifier tes piques contre Pure mais le numéro qui m'a le plus séduit c'est quand tu t'es lancé dans un plaidoyer pour le programme en place dont tu n'as pas la moindre idée avec des informations chipées à droite et à gauche sur les trois pages précédentes pour donner l'illusion que tu sais. Ah, et j'ai failli oublier le coup de lèche à Maxime. On t'as déjà dit que t'avais un vrai talent ?

T'as l'air de tellement porter la guilde et ses intérêt dans ton cœur que le mieux qu'il te reste à faire c'est d'aller voir si Pure serait pas caché sur le topic CoD pour continuer ta traque et laisser les gens concernés parler entre eux. Avec ton venin en moins il se pourrait qu'on s'économise quelques pages de dramas. 

Bonus :  :;):

----------


## Charmide

> Sinon, Charmide, j'ai une question : comment tu sais qu'il y a du drama dans cette section, et qu'il est donc temps pour toi de réapparaître ?
> 
> Tu lurkes régulièrement ? Tu as un informateur ? Un sens d'araignée, peut-être ?


Je me balade encore très régulièrement sur le sous-forum pour voir comment ça se passe (bien apparemment  ::trollface:: ), particulièrement en RvR. Ça explique mon premier post "olol du drama  ::o: " où j'avais lu en diagonal.

Mais ça m'arrive aussi de parler à des gens qui font toujours plus que lire en diagonal, c'est arrivé et ça explique mes posts suivants après qu'on m'ait poussé à avoir la curiosité de regarder plus en détail le bouzin.

TL;dr: laisse tomber, je suis multi-canal, tu ne pourras pas m'éviter si facilement  ::trollface:: 

---------- Post added at 19h10 ---------- Previous post was at 19h02 ----------




> Sinon, Charmide, j'ai une question : t'es qui ? C'est amusant parce que tu nous racontes la belle histoire des missions de guilde comme si tu y étais mais je crois que je t'ai jamais vu ici, ahah.


 J'ai jamais parlé du déroulement des missions de guilde mais de la façon dont les "décisions" sont prises au sein de celle-ci/de comment on fait bouger les choses. Et ça, je sais très bien comment ça se passe vu que c'est toujours la même histoire qu'à l'époque où j'étais animateur.

Quant au reste, désolé que t'aies interprété ça comme ça, mais non, tu ferais mieux de relire sans avoir ton esprit bloqué sur le règlement de compte (ou la lèche à maxi, elle est pas mal celle-là).

----------


## Zepolak

Je clos ce topic. 

Réouverture peut-être plus tard.

Je mets la suite de ma participation à la guilde conditionnelle à tout un tas de chose et notamment les emails de la liste d'animateurs (qui me reste à lire).

Enfin : le post d'animateur de la guilde CPC est (toujours) ouvert, prière d'envoyer vos candidatures aux animateurs actuels : Tynril, Leetchi, Maderone & moi.

----------


## Zepolak

Je ré-ouvre le topic de guilde après la sortie de ce soir. 

Je vous encourage tous à utiliser les MPs plutôt que des posts forum où vous citez/ciblez/whatever des gens (de manière directe ou indirecte). La plupart des soucis peuvent être réglés par une bonne discussion et c'est fou ce que ça permet de maintenir une bonne ambiance.

Et pour les cas où une discussion ne résout pas un souci et ou un arbitrage est nécessaire, un vote peut être fait, voire des modérateurs ou animateurs de guilde peuvent être impliqués, ce qui prendra toujours le temps qu'il faut, mais ce serait le bon temps. 
Avec les êtres humains, être rapide, c'est être lent ; être lent, c'est être rapide. Ou plutôt : être rapide, c'est être lent ; être lent, c'est être efficace. 
Vous voulez continuer à ce que tous le monde éprouve du plaisir dans la guilde, à jouer ensemble avec nos profils pourtant si variés et diversifiés, ce qui est vraiment la richesse unique de cette guilde ? Payez-en le prix, s'il vous plaît. Discutez avec les gens. En privé.

----------


## Wizi

Suite au premier test d'une série, concernant les missions de guilde, serait-il possible d'avoir des retour. S'il vous plait, essayer de prendre un peu de recul et de poster à tête reposée et donner simplement votre avis par rapport à ce qui allait et ce qui pourrait être amélioré pour convenir à tout le monde.

Pour rappel hier on a testé : 21h05 Lancement de la Course puis du Défis, suivit du Puzzle avec 1 Commandeur devant et un autre qui ferme la marche et pour finir la Chasse à la Prime en commençant par le mob le plus simple, mort du mob à 21h55 environ, puis avec les gens restant tentative (échouée) de trouver et tuer les autres mobs en laissant les gens choisir ou aller.


Si cela convient à tout le monde, dimanche prochain on pourrait tester l'ordre suivant (suite aux discussions du soir même sur mumble) :

Les heures ne sont là qu'à titre indicatifs, l'activité suivante ne sera lancée que seulement au moment ou tout le monde aura eu sa récompense.

21h00 : Activation : Course - Défis - Puzzle (pour voir découvrir ce qu'on aura comme tirage, mais ça demande qu'absolument aucun cpc ne lance quoique ce soit et laisse la personne qui gère la soirée lancer le tout)
21h05 : Lancement de la Course
21h20 : Lancement d'une première chasse à la prime pour ceux qui ne désire tuer qu'un mob
Entre 21h25 - 21h35 : Lancement du Défis
21h45 : Lancement du Puzzle
21h55 : Fin des missions pour ceux qui ne voulait tuer qu'un mob
22h00 : Préparation des groupes avec les personnes désirant tuer tout les mobs de la chasse
22h05 : Lancement de la seconde chasse à la prime
22h20 : Fin des missions de guilde si tout le monde à pu tag.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Concernant l'organisation d'hier :
-en général : nous avons fini donc à 21h55 pour les mono-mob et à 22h05 pour les multi-mobs. Avec une course de guilde au départ pas du tout aisée, je trouve qu'on a fait un bon temps. Sans vraiment rusher. L'ambiance était là.
-sur le puzzle : nous avons testé pour la première fois le serpent CPC : un commandant en tête, un commandant à la fin, deux tags allumés et la nécessité des autres canards à rester entre ces deux tags. Résultats mitigés pour le moment, une grosse partie des canards ayant doublé la tête vers la fin, mais le serpent a été respecté pour la plupart du puzzle. Je pense qu'il faudra le répéter pas mal de fois, mais qu'on tient une piste solide.
-sur les chasses : vu les choix de la soirée, on a lancé la chasse sans organisation préalable. Ceci, plus un tirage difficile, plus Sotzz pendant les events d'ouverture de l'Arche, rendait la chasse quasi impossible. Un sentiment de grumph de l'avoir ratée, mais l'organisation de la semaine prochaine devrait contenter tout le monde.

Concernant l'organisation de la semaine prochaine :
-Rien à dire vu que je fais partie des personnes qui l'ont proposée  ::ninja::

----------


## Tigermilk

> -sur le puzzle : nous avons testé pour la première fois le serpent CPC : un commandant en tête, un commandant à la fin, deux tags allumés et la nécessité des autres canards à rester entre ces deux tags. Résultats mitigés pour le moment, une grosse partie des canards ayant doublé la tête vers la fin, mais le serpent a été respecté pour la plupart du puzzle. Je pense qu'il faudra le répéter pas mal de fois, mais qu'on tient une piste solide.


En meme temps sur le puzzle on était avec 2-3 autres guildes et donc leur leader, la visibilité de notre lead avant était pas évidente (Papry).

J'ai trouvé que la soirée était réussi, mis à part le mec qui a troll non stop sur Mumble   ::ninja::

----------


## purEcontact

J'étais pas sur mumble.
C'est à la fois extrêmement chiant (on s'emmerde vite quand on a pas 20 canards qui discutent) et très reposant.

Pour le puzzle, c'était noël, avec 8 tags de commandeur dans la salle, impossible de savoir où était les nôtres.
C'est la limite (selon moi) du système.
Puisque, de toutes façons, les autres guildes vont avancer, ça fermera forcément les checkpoints pour nous, donc on est tenté d'avancer avec elles.

----------


## Beanna

Pour ma part, très content de la soirée. Finir 25 minutes plus tôt que d'habitude c'était inespéré pour une première tentative et sans avoir véritablement briefé les canards au préalable. Cette course Quaggan était une première pour moi et je l'ai trouvé très amusante, ou du moins rafraîchissante après trois mois d'araignées. 

L'organisation sur le Puzzle était un peu compliquée à cause notamment des 3 guildes différentes sur place et de leur manque flagrant de discipline sur les stèles dans la grande salle à trois étages... Avec tout ce monde et la multitude de tags activés en même temps moi même je me suis perdu. Doit-on sauter, pas sauter ? Bref, dans ce fouillis je suis descendu, me suis aperçu trop tard que Papry était encore en haut et j'ai attendu à partir de là. 

Mon avis sur la programmation de la semaine prochaine c'est qu'encourager les "pressés" (90% des joueurs ?) à partir sur la Chasse pendant la Course va définitivement mettre les derniers en galère faute d'escorte suffisante, retard qui va se répercuter sur le défi derrière ça... Bref, pas un bon calcul. D'autant plus que les gens qui souhaitent partir au plus tôt ne sont pas forcément les plus à l'aise sur la Course et risquent de louper le coche.
Autant faire toutes les chasses ça me passe complètement au-dessus de la tête car ça n'apporte rien, autant je me fais toujours un devoir d'aider les joueurs en difficulté sur la course jusqu'à ce que le dernier soit passé pour que tout le monde puisse compter ses petites distinctions. 
Pour moi le format d'hier était parfait et mon vote ainsi que celui de ma copine iront à cette formule.  :;): 




> J'ai trouvé que la soirée était réussi, mis à part le mec qui a troll non stop sur Mumble


Clic droit > Ne plus écouter. Mesure anti-bourdonnements de trolls diablement efficace.  ::ninja::

----------


## Lee Tchii

Caf a mis de l'ambiance hier  :^_^:  je ne vois pas pourquoi vous voudriez le mute !
Beanna > L'idée est qu'on test concrètement un peu toutes les possibilités pour permettre à chacun de prendre la totale mesure des tenants et aboutissements de chacune des propositions. Un peu comme si on avait gardé la grenouille comme emblème trois jours, puis le canard, puis la licorne, ect, ect ...

----------


## Zepolak

Je pense aussi qu'on peut se permettre une session d'essai de chacune des proposition à la fois, ce qui peut permettre aussi d'affiner et de peaufiner voire d'avoir d'autres proposition. L'idée derrière ça est d'une part de s'assurer d'avoir fait le bon choix, d'autre part d'éviter qu'on théorise trop parce qu'on a vu ce que ça donne  :;):

----------


## Kiyo

Pour la semaine prochaine, vu que ça risque d'être le bazar à la fin des missions rush et pour éviter de perdre du temps inutilement, on pourrait peut être essayer de commencer à faire les groupes pour les vraies chasses dès la course. Par exemple en demandant que seuls les commandants qui veulent les faire les allument pour que les gens que ça intéresse commencent à grouper sur eux. Ça permettrait de voir un peu combien de gens sont concernés et de réfléchir au niveau de la prime qui semble abordable en fonction de ce nombre là.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Rien en nous empêche en effet de faire des groupes à l'avance. 
On peut demander des +1 en canal guilde par exemple (et s'amuser ensuite à les compter, ou que les commandant se ruent dessus pour compléter leurs groupes  ::ninja::  ce qui serait beaucoup plus fun que les candidats s'invitent dans les groupes des commandants, hein, hein !)

----------


## Kiyo

Ha ha ça ferait un peu comme pour les équipes en sport à l'école, une sorte de foire aux canards : "choisissez votre canard, il est beau, son plumage est vif, faites votre choix"  ::P:

----------


## Lee Tchii

Ah. Oui. Réflexion faite, ce serait beaucoup plus générateur de troll, de drama et de discorde que je ne l'avais anticipé.
Oublions donc, ce n'est pas le genre de CPC.
 ::ninja:: 
Je voyais plus un genre de tape-taupe à celui qui cliquerait le plus vite sur les noms.

----------


## Tigermilk

Va falloir vous organiser pour faire les bounty, hier les mobs étaient pas évident à faire (à part Trilia).

----------


## Gwenn

J'ai été très satisfait de la formule d'hier, c'était marrant et on a pas trop sombré dans l'inutile (sauf pour certains qui ont été réquisitionnés d'office pour la chasse à la prime mais c'est un problème individuel plus que collectif  :tired:  ).

Pour le puzzle de guilde, effectivement c'était un peu confus avec les autres guildes ... et c'est ça qui est drôle ^^
Perso si c'est aseptisé et réglé au millimètre je trouve ça moins marrant. Là on a fait pas n'importe quoi mais presque, et on a quand même eu les coffres de fin pour tout le monde, avec en prime un petit moment de doute pour certains avant d'enfoncer la porte (pour ça que je reste toujours en haut jusqu'à ce qu'elle soit ouverte, dans un sens ce passage peut sanctionner les rushers invétérés -dont je fais partie habituellement- ).

----------


## Lee Tchii

C'est quand même pas ma faute si personne ne peut résister à mon petit sourire craquant

----------


## Ptit gras

Non

----------


## revanwolf

> C'est quand même pas ma faute si personne ne peut résister à mon petit sourire craquant http://uppix.net/t1wlm3.gif


Si ton sourire irl est le même que celle sur ta signature alors nope.

----------


## Lee Tchii

C'est dur. Mad a demandé à l'artiste de les modifier. Mais c'était encore pire  ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

Ouais, c'est vrai qu'une fois qu'on a vu la version modifiée... On en aime que plus celle là ^^

----------


## Kiyo

*Leger hs* Coffret de Nadia reçu \o/ *fin du hs*

----------


## revanwolf

> *Leger hs* Coffret de Nadia reçu \o/ *fin du hs*


Me too

----------


## Maderone

Sur la maj en cours :


Spoiler Alert! 


Je chie sur Anet. Je leur chie dessus pour cette histoire merdique et cette fin pourrie. J'annonce, je n'aurais plus jamais confiance en eux. Allez crever.

----------


## Leybi

What ?  ::o:  Je me suis pas co encore, tu peux me spoil en rapide ?

----------


## purEcontact

Spoiler Alert! 


On pense à une extension en vue parce que scarlett réveil un dragon.



C'est un truc dont on avait discuté auparavant en disant que si c'était ça, ce serait un fin cousu de fil blanc (et pourrave au passage).

En gros, c'est pas loin de la vérité mais maximelene l'avait "prédit" (en même temps, c'était pas dur) :



> Mouais, vous cherchez franchement loin. A mon avis, on aura juste droit à la conclusion classique qui se fait construire depuis un moment déjà : Scarlet libère le truc qui lui parlait dans la tête depuis un moment, le truc s'éloigne pendant une cinématique, on va tuer Scarlet qui était restée là pour une raison X ou Y (peut-être parce que le truc libéré l'a abandonnée maintenant qu'elle a fait son office). Et ce qu'elle a libéré servira de point de départ à un nouvel arc, faisant éventuellement partie d'une extension. Fin.

----------


## Tygra

Moi ce que je voudrais qu'on m'explique c'est qu'est ce que vous attendiez de mieux ? 

C'est peut être cousu de fil blanc, mais c'est une putain de bonne nouvelle quand même.  ::o: 

(quant à Maderone, d'après ce que j'ai lu sur l'internet, le portail que tu as pris et qui t'a niqué la moitié de l'histoire mentionne ce petit détail ... fallait juste lire  ::P:  )

----------


## Maderone

C'est de la merde quand même >.<

----------


## Aarbron

hier avec le nouvel event j'ai looté un "noyau d'energie du chevalier statique" j'arrive pas a trouver les ingredien a rajouter pour en faire qques choses a la forge mystique, vous avez une idée?
merci

edit: j'ai trouvé
autant le revendre a l'ah tant que ca vaut qque chose parceque je suis pas pret de pouvoir l'utiliser ^^

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Moi ce que je voudrais qu'on m'explique c'est qu'est ce que vous attendiez de mieux ?


Maderone espérait un twist scénaristique : Scarlett a réuni ces forces pour contrer une grande menace.
Ce qui aurait été TRÈS drôle, ce soit qu'en battant Scarlett, on laisse le champ libre à Mai Trin qui elle 

Spoiler Alert! 


réveille le Dragon.

 Par notre faute  ::o:  Ça aurait eu de la gueule !

----------


## ds108j

Dans tous les cas ce nouvel event m'a permis de passer mon niveau 80 ! ^^
Je vais continuer mon exploration, et peut être me recentrer sur l'histoire personnelle et les donjons.



Spoiler Alert! 


Contrairement à ce que certains ont dit hier soir sur mumble, je trouve que le masque droppé (apparence) irait très bien avec mon Nécromancien.



Du coup petite question, comment ça marche ? Est-ce une utilisation unique ? 
En gros comment s'utilisent les changements cosmétiques pour les armures ?

Edit : rajout d'une balise spoiler

----------


## Tygra

Les balises spoiler petit poney  :;): 

Sinon, si on fait un simple constat : ça fait un an que ça râle parce que 

Spoiler Alert! 


la Living Story n'a aucune envergure, on veut voir des dragons et Scarlett est insupportable

 (j'écarte volontairement le niveau semi-abyssal du story-telling, on a pas eu mieux dans la campagne principale de toute façon). Là on 

Spoiler Alert! 


bute Scarlett et on réveille un dragon

.
/not gonna complain

edit ds : oui, c'est toujours usage unique est c'est une grosse blague d'ailleurs. Tu doubles cliques et tu l'appliques à une pièce d'armure déjà existante, comme quand tu le fais avec une pierre de transmut.
Ce masque est un casque de Dovakhin. Petit clin d'oeil à TESO ?

----------


## ds108j

> Les balises spoiler petit poney 
> 
> Sinon, si on fait un simple constat : ça fait un an que ça râle parce que 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> la Living Story n'a aucune envergure, on veut voir des dragons et Scarlett est insupportable
> 
> ...


Ok, donc si ça m'interesse, vu que je viens juste de passer 80, vaut mieux que je le garde pour quand j'aurais une pièce d'armure que je souhaiterais garder.

----------


## Zepolak

> Ok, donc si ça m'interesse, vu que je viens juste de passer 80, vaut mieux que je le garde pour quand j'aurais une pièce d'armure que je souhaiterais garder.


Si je ne dis pas de connerie, tu peux passer une apparence d'une armure à une autre avec une pierre de transmutation fine.

----------


## Maderone

> Maderone espérait un twist scénaristique : Scarlett a réuni ces forces pour contrer une grande menace.
> Ce qui aurait été TRÈS drôle, ce soit qu'en battant Scarlett, on laisse le champ libre à Mai Trin qui elle réveille le Dragon. Par notre faute  Ça aurait eu de la gueule !


C'est même pas ça Lytchi. 
Bien sûr je suis déçu de ça, mais je veux dire la fin... La fin est complètement loupée.



Spoiler Alert! 


On a que dalle... C'est censé clore un arc narratif, un chapitre de l'histoire et tout ce qu'on a c'est "on tue le méchant et c'est fini". 
Le troll ultime, c'est le méchant aux portes de la mort qui te lance "vous ne voulez pas savoir pourquoi j'ai fait ça ?". Et toi t'es là "OUIII OUUIII DONNE NOUS DES REPONSES §§§" 
Et que ce putain de fils de p*** de Braham ne trouve rien de plus débilabrutidiot à dire que "on s'en fout"....
WTF ? 
Tu lances des tas de pistes, tu crées un univers autour Scarlett, avec ses questions, ses mystères, que tu refermes en 3 secondes après un an et demi O_O ?
Tu sais toujours pas pourquoi Scarlett a fait ça, c'est complètement débile. Résultat ils vont refermer tout l'arc en nous disant d'aller nous faire foutre, pour mieux recommencer à nous pondre une histoire vivante aussi mal branlée que celle qu'on a eu.



Faut pas me faire croire que y'a des gens qui ont réfléchit à ça...
J'attendais pas forcément une fin selon mes attentes... Juste une fin. 
Je me disais qu'ils auraiten fait un effort pour le grand final. Une très longue cinématique en jeu, avec des explications, des raisons, des ouvertures. 

Spoiler Alert! 


Et tout ce qu'on a c'est un truc dont tout le monde se doutait depuis quelques mois...


J'ai juste pas de mot pour dire ma déception...

----------


## Nessou

Attends l'épilogue.

----------


## ds108j

> C'est même pas ça Lytchi. 
> Bien sûr je suis déçu de ça, mais je veux dire la fin... La fin est complètement loupée.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> On a que dalle... C'est censé clore un arc narratif, un chapitre de l'histoire et tout ce qu'on a c'est "on tue le méchant et c'est fini". 
> ...


Toi. T'as pas fait la trilogie Mass Effect ! 

Je te conseille de ne pas la faire.

 ::unsure::

----------


## Lee Tchii

Désolée Ptit gras  ::o:  Comme j'étais dans l'imaginatif, je ne me suis pas rendue compte que ça spoilait. C'est changé.

Ouais mais Mad en même temps on parle de 

Spoiler Alert! 


Braham. Hein. Il a pas l'air d'avoir beaucoup beaucoup de cerveau le gars. C'est un peu le James Vega de GW2. DS comprendra ! Par contre, on apprend plus de choses que tu ne le penses. On apprend que Scarlett était le pion du dragon des marais, donc Wizi a gagné son pari : la prochaine extension ne sera pas sur Kralka, et je suis deg'. Donc non pas "on a tué le méchant, youpi !" c'est "on a tué Scarlett mais c'était trop tard, le dragon s'est réveillé". Pour moi, c'est tout clos. Scarlett a regardé dans le Void, elle est tombée sur Marais, il l'a progressivement mis sous sa coupe. Pour qu'il se réveille, il a besoin d'énergie. Scarlett connaissait les lignes d'énergie terrestre. Mais pour forer à l'Arche, il faut une sacrée armée. Elle monte tous ses coups foireux, lève une armée, attaque l'Arche, fore ... on l'arrête, mais trop tard.



Les seules interrogations qui restent portent sur 

Spoiler Alert! 


Mai Trin : Scarlett l'a libérée parce qu'elle avait besoin d'elle dans les Brumes ? Ah bon ? Faudra m'expliquer pourquoi ? Quid donc de Mai Trin ? Des Brumes ? Et Taimi ? Elle est où ? On a beaucoup de choses encore à apprendre ...
Et mince ... elle est pas morte la brune ... Je l'aimais bien hein, mais ça aurait été dramatique. Ah et Kasmeer qui invoque 10 copies d'elle  :tired:  que Anise le fasse parce qu'elle est super Lame brillante ... okkk ... mais là c'est abusé !

----------


## Zepolak

Faudrait je crois que je me mette un peu à l'histoire manifestement parce que je comprends rien de rien à ce que vous racontez  ::wacko::

----------


## Tygra

Tygra, pas Ptit Gras !
Et Popo a raison, l'apparence se change avec les pierre de transmut ++premium. Mais avec un skin, tu n'en n'as même pas besoin. Donc s'il te plait esthétiquement, attends donc une pièce d'armure "finale" pour ton perso, genre un exo  :;): 

Pour le reste, je mets tout sous spoiler, j'ai la flemme  ::P: 



Spoiler Alert! 



Taimi a dû rester en dehors parce que c'est une enfant.

Ensuite, la fin colle plutôt assez bien avec les caractères des persos : Braham est un gros tas de muscles, Jory et Kasmeer font leurs trucs, Rox aussi ... bref, rien de bien incohérent pour une fois.
Et surtout, ça fait un an qu'elle nous ravage la gueule. C'est compréhensible qu'il soit vénère et qu'il s'en foute des explications. Ca m'a pas du tout choqué en fait.

Surtout que dans le genre cliché, le méchant à l'agonie qui explique tout son plan .... comment dire. Hem. il y a difficilement plus naze.  ::P:

----------


## Maximelene

Alors, déjà, le 

Spoiler Alert! 


"Dragon des Marais"

, il s'appelle 

Spoiler Alert! 


Mordremoth

.  :;): 

Ensuite, rien ne nous dit encore que c'est lui 

Spoiler Alert! 


qui manipulait Scarlett. Il est tout à fait possible qu'il s'agisse de quelqu'un ou de quelque chose d'autre, qui souhaitait le réveil de Mordremoth (ou d'un dragon en général).

  :;): 

Bon, sur le wiki ils en ont l'air persuadé, ils ont déjà mis à jour la page de 

Spoiler Alert! 


Mordremoth

 alors qu'on n'a aucune réelle confirmation...

Enfin, si Kasmeer 

Spoiler Alert! 


devient soudainement si puissante, c'est parce que la colère (ou l'amour, choisissez votre degré de niaiserie) peut déplacer des montagnes !






> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Surtout que dans le genre cliché, le méchant à l'agonie qui explique tout son plan .... comment dire. Hem. il y a difficilement plus naze.


Gros +1.

A part qu'il existe plus naze encore : 

Spoiler Alert! 


le méchant qui capture le héros, l'attache, et lui explique son plan en détail avant de quitter la pièce et de laisser un mécanisme particulièrement lent tuer le héros qui a alors tout le temps de s'enfuir.

  ::P:

----------


## Tygra

> A part qu'il existe plus naze encore : 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> le méchant qui capture le héros, l'attache, et lui explique son plan en détail avant de quitter la pièce et de laisser un mécanisme particulièrement lent tuer le héros qui a alors tout le temps de s'enfuir.


J'avoue. Un bon gros film bien bête comme on l'aime.

Pour la partie 

Spoiler Alert! 


Mordremoth qui contrôle Scarlett, effectivement on a pas la confirmation

, mais à mon avis il faut regarder au plus simple. 

Spoiler Alert! 


Si c'est pas Mordremoth, c'est un de ses lieutenants ... mais les lieutenants sont dirigés par Mordremoth. Je vois pas qui ça pourrait être d'autre en fait, il faut une puissance magique hors du commun pour péter les barrières mises en place par le Pale Tree.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Je croyais que Tygra sur le forum tu étais Ptit gras dans le jeu et que Ptit gras sur le forum était Tygra dans le jeu ...
Mes excuses  ::ninja:: 



Spoiler Alert! 


Je ne savais pas que c'était l'Arbre qui retenait le Marais ... MordreMoth ... Mordre les moths ? Mordre les Mithes ? MordMite ? Comment je vais l'appeler celui-là ... "Le mangeur de mythes" ? Ca fait pompeux. Marais, c'est bien, mais merci Maxi, je me sens moins conne. Genre comme hier soir où Olih et Wizi m'ont spammé son nom.
Bref, je ne savais pas. Si j'ai le temps, je vous ferai un post sur le topic des débourbeurs pour reprendre toute l'histoire vivante à partir du blog d'Anet, ya tellement plus d'infos là-bas ... A MOINS QU'UN CANARD NE SE SENTE DE LE FAIRE, HEIN !!!!



Ah  ::lol::  le coup du méchant qui révèle son plan, ça me rappelle Sentai School !

----------


## Aarbron

Spoiler Alert! 


pour rentrer dans la foreuse et faire sa fete a scarlet, il faut bien tuer les trois boss power rangers rouge vert et bleu?

  :^_^:

----------


## Maximelene

> Pour la partie 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Mordremoth qui contrôle Scarlett, effectivement on a pas la confirmation
> 
> , mais à mon avis il faut regarder au plus simple. 
> 
> ...




Spoiler Alert! 


Quelles barrières ? Celles que Scarlett s'est volontairement "désactivées" en rentrant dans sa machine de folie, comme nous l'expliquait un PNJ en détail lors de l'enquête la concernant ?

  ::rolleyes:: 

Après, effectivement, il faut probablement chercher au plus simple (c'est Anet, après tout  ::ninja:: ), mais il ne faut pas pour autant sauter directement aux conclusions les plus évidentes.  :;):

----------


## ds108j

Spoiler Alert! 


Je n'ai personnellement pas compris ce que venaient faire ces illustres inconnus avec moi face à Scarlett



Faudrait peut être que j'avance sur l'histoire personnelle  ::unsure::

----------


## Maderone

Non, l'histoire vivante n'a rien à voir avec l'histoire personnelle, Ds

----------


## Tygra

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Quelles barrières ? Celles que Scarlett s'est volontairement "désactivées" en rentrant dans sa machine de folie, comme nous l'expliquait un PNJ en détail lors de l'enquête la concernant ?


Ben c'est plutôt que 

Spoiler Alert! 


sans faire tomber ces barrières de manières extérieure, le Pale Tree protège tous les Sylvari de l'influence de Mordremoth.

 Mais ouais du coup ça a pas trop à voir avec mes histoires, elle s'est auto rendu vulnérable.

Au final 

Spoiler Alert! 


hippopotame>pale tree>Mordremoth endormi

----------


## Maderone

Je suis pas d'accord, pourquoi l'hippopotame serait inférieur au pale tree ? C'est incensé !

----------


## ds108j

> Non, l'histoire vivante n'a rien à voir avec l'histoire personnelle, Ds


Faudrait peut être que je fasse des séances de rattrapage sur l'histoire vivante du coup...  ::unsure:: 




> Ben c'est plutôt que 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> sans faire tomber ces barrières de manières extérieure, le Pale Tree protège tous les Sylvari de l'influence de Mordremoth.
> 
>  Mais ouais du coup ça a pas trop à voir avec mes histoires, elle s'est auto rendu vulnérable.
> 
> ...




Spoiler Alert! 


Serais je tombé sous le charme de Mordremoth par hasard ? 

  ::trollface::

----------


## Lee Tchii

Par hasard  :tired:  tu parles !

Mad, relis, l'hippo est plus fort que l'arbre !

----------


## olih

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Je n'ai personnellement pas compris ce que venaient faire ces illustres inconnus avec moi face à Scarlett
> 
> 
> 
> Faudrait peut être que j'avance sur l'histoire personnelle


Nop, ils viennent de l'histoire vivante. Du coup, tu peux te brosser pour en savoir plus  ::ninja:: 

:edit: roh le petit edit en douce  ::o:

----------


## ds108j

Même pas un edit ! Tu as juste été trop lent à répondre !  ::P:

----------


## Maderone

> Par hasard  tu parles !
> 
> Mad, relis, l'hippo est plus fort que l'arbre !


Ah oui merde ! J'ai rien dit, les balises spoiler perturbent mes capteurs frontaux.

----------


## Tygra

Ah ça, on a bien compris que tu savais pas lire, que ce soit sur des portails ou sur des posts  ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

Ton frère !

----------


## purEcontact

> Faudrait je crois que je me mette un peu à l'histoire manifestement parce que je comprends rien de rien à ce que vous racontez





> Faudrait peut être que je fasse des séances de rattrapage sur l'histoire vivante du coup...


*Résumé global* :



On rencontre *Braham* et la charr au charisme si impressionnant que j'ai oublié son nom (*Rox* ?) lors de la première attaque.
Ils sont les émissaires des réfugiés (norn pour braham / charr pour rox).
On apprends également que Braham est le fils d'Eir Stegalkin (une "héritière du destin" : les héros de l'histoire personnel).

On rencontre *Marjory Delaqua* et sa compagne *Kasmeer Meade* après l'assassinat d'un conseiller de l'arche :



Voilà, comment, en 5 min et sans long pavé, on peut résumer l'arc narratif.

----------


## ds108j

> Résumé global :
> 
> 
> 
> On rencontre Braham et la charr au charisme si impressionnant que j'ai oublié son nom (rox ?) lors de la première attaque.
> Ils sont les émissaires des réfugiés (norn pour braham / charr pour rox).
> On apprends également que Braham est le fils d'Eir Stegalkin (une "héritière du destin" : les héros de l'histoire personnel).
> 
> On rencontre marjory delaqua et sa compagne Kasmeer Meade après l'assassinat d'un conseiller de l'arche :
> ...


Merci !  :;):

----------


## Ptit gras

> Ton frère !


Ta soeur.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Oui ?  ::o: 
Ah non pardon, je suis la personnalité dominante de Mad, pas celle qui partage la moitié de mes chromosomes avec lui.

----------


## Tygra

J'y comprends plus rien moi, je croyais que vous faisiez des choses impliquant vos corps nus, des poneys et des caméras... :tired:

----------


## Maderone

Tes fantasmes ne nous concernent pas !

----------


## purEcontact

C'est pas ses fantasmes, c'est ton RP !  ::ninja::

----------


## Tygra

> Tes fantasmes ne nous concerne*nt* pas !


Mes fantasmes ont une grammaire irréprochable !  :tired:

----------


## Sogrind

Je me satisfait peut être de peu, mais je suis pas trop déçu par l'histoire là!



Spoiler Alert! 


à la limite j'aurai trouver ça plus illogique de voir les copains discutailler avec Scarlet pendant un bail pour en savoir plus sachant la haine qu'ils ont et leur précipitation au vue de la situation en bas, pas trop envie de rester là dedans des heures je pense  ::o:  même si j'avoue son "non, tu es déjà finie" manque de charisme  :tired:

----------


## Maderone

Bah je sais pas... La fille arrive à rallier à sa cause surement plus de 6 milliards d'ennemis qui arrivent à construire des espèces de bâtiments géant en moins d'un mois (La tour des Kesses, le donjon de la tonnelle, le donjon F&F). Elle produit à la chaine des robots mécaniques qui attaques des zones entières non stop. Créer des portails à partir de l'air. Créer une bombe nucléaire sous la forme d'un robot géant qui... Sert à quoi ? Bref. En même temps elle créer une foreuse volante de la taille de l'arche du lion et réduit la ville en cendre. Tout ça sans qu'on sache pourquoi.
Je sais pas, vous avez vraiment rien à lui demander ? ^^

----------


## Maximelene

On peut très bien trouver les infos autre part (et on va le faire d'ici l'épilogue). Pas besoin de lui demander de déblatérer pour tout savoir, à moins de vouloir absolument du cliché à la pelle.

----------


## Sephil

> Je sais pas, vous avez vraiment rien à lui demander ? ^^


Je lui aurais bien demandé pourquoi Mad est fan du méchant le moins charismatique du lore de Guild Wars, mais après je me suis rappelé ton arc poney et l'envie est passée.  ::ninja::

----------


## purEcontact

Le donjon de la tonnelle était surement déjà présent mais non découvert.
La tour de kesse est un amoncellement de bric et de broc fait à l'arrache.
Pour F&F, si c'était pas présent avant l'annonce (ça m'étonnerais pas que ce soit un coin caché de l'étreinte mais bon), scarlett avait assez de main d'oeuvre pour construire ça rapidement.

En fait, je commence à voir des parallèles avec la culture pop : 
- Les créatures mécaniques existaient déjà, c'était la garde de "réserve" de Jenna.
Ça me fait penser à Star wars : les droïdes de la fédération du commerce.
En soit, il en existe un peu partout dans la galaxie, mais quand une guerre se prépare, ils peuvent faire une armée colossale en un rien de temps.
*Edit :* L'attaque se fait à peu près au même moment dans star wars et dans guild wars : lorsque padmé / jenna font un discours devant un conseil.

- La folie de Scarlett.
J'ai déjà fait la référence à Doctor Who, mais la fin de l'arc narratif me rappel vraiment le maître.
Il a regardé dans le portail du temps et ce qu'il y a vu l'a rendu fou.
Il a un humour très proche de Scarlett : "99, 98, 5, 4, 3, 2, 1, j'arrive !".
Il meurt dans les bras du docteur sans lui donner d'explication.
*Edit :* En fait, y'a un parallèle avec la saison 4 où on apprends que le bruit des tambours est un lien télépathique avec les autres seigneurs du temps (bon, là je spoil pas, autant la saison 3 est passée et repassé sur france 4, autant les suivantes le sont beaucoup moins).
On peut partir du principe que Scarlett a un lien télépathique avec 

Spoiler Alert! 


le dragon

 qui le pousse à vouloir créer un "portail" entre celui-ci et le monde que l'on connait. (ou pour le rappeler à la civilisation)

Le soucis, c'est que le patchwerk des influences diverses (si elles sont avérées) est finalement assez fade.
C'est possible qu'en fait, l'arc narratif dans son ensemble soit très très bon, mais il est mal rythmé et globalement assez mal amené.
*Edit :* En fait, c'est les personnages secondaires qui manquent cruellement de charisme.
Lors de l'attaque des créatures mécaniques, Jenna se pose en "cruche qu'il se fait protégé par Logan", tandis que dans Star Wars, lorsque Naboo est attaqué, Padmé se rapproche de l'action et dans une moindre mesure prends par au combat.
Dans docteur who, le docteur est systématiquement accompagné d'une personne qui fini par lui apporter quelque chose.
Là, on est accompagné de deux couples qui n'apportent rien au joueur, ils auraient très bien pu faire leur vie de leur côté, ça n'aurait finalement pas changé grand chose. La personnalité de ces 4 pnj peut se résumer à "j'aime mon compagnon". C'est encore une fois, très fade.

----------


## Tygra

Toutes ces questions ont plus ou moins des réponses Mad quand même, dans les différentes releases jusque là. Pas forcément en détail, mais on sait pourquoi chaque alliance a été créée.

Je pense, comme pureCon, qu'il est pas impossible que la première Living Story soit en fait une bonne histoire. Juste hyper mal amenée.

----------


## Maderone

x) 

http://www.reddit.com/r/Guildwars2/c...now_why_i_did/

----------


## Zepolak

Ah mais en fait le souci c'est que le charr brutasse il exécute la vilaine avant qu'elle "s'explique" ?

Si c'est ça, j'ai tendance à applaudir, je trouve ça fort culotté !!

----------


## Sephil

C'est une charr, et non c'est pas elle c'est Nessou ! Je l'ai vu, il l'a stomp avec un finisher ascalonien !  :Emo:

----------


## ds108j

Elle Rox quand même !  ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

> Ah mais en fait le souci c'est que le charr brutasse il exécute la vilaine avant qu'elle "s'explique" ?
> 
> Si c'est ça, j'ai tendance à applaudir, je trouve ça fort culotté !!




Spoiler Alert! 


Non non, Rookie, je veux dire Braham s'approche en lui disant "naaaan", ensuite il se fait bobo à la jambe et c'est à toi d'aller la finir.

----------


## ds108j

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Non non, Rookie, je veux dire Braham s'approche en lui disant "naaaan", ensuite il se fait bobo à la jambe et c'est à toi d'aller la finir.




Spoiler Alert! 


C'est pas un petit bobo dis donc, il a la jambe cassé le pauvre ! (ou pas)

----------


## Nightwrath

> Ah mais en fait le souci c'est que le charr brutasse il exécute la vilaine avant qu'elle "s'explique" ?
> 
> Si c'est ça, j'ai tendance à applaudir, je trouve ça fort culotté !!


Si ça peut nous éviter le classique du genre à base de dialogue de 20 minutes pendant que le méchant crève et avoue tout.
J'ai rien trouvé à redire sur le fin , ça donne même vachement envie de voir la suite.  :Bave:

----------


## Maderone

Le seul abonnement du compte twitter de Scarlett (ça peut spoiler) xD :

https://twitter.com/ScarletBriar/following

----------


## Wizi

> Le seul abonnement du compte twitter de Scarlett (ça peut spoiler) xD :
> 
> https://twitter.com/ScarletBriar/following


J'aime bien sa vision des asuras



> Any other use for Asura other than toothpicks? I'm yet to find a better one.

----------


## ds108j

Je regardais ses followers : 


Spoiler Alert! 


twitter.com/Mordremoth

----------


## Maderone

> Je regardais ses followers : 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> twitter.com/Mordremoth


Oui, c'est... Hum... Ce que j'ai dit, Ds xD

----------


## ds108j

Je vais aller me recoucher, je demande juste à mon chef


-_-

----------


## BigGift

Spoiler Alert! 


 C'est le dragon que l'on combat au début des sylvaris?

----------


## NayeDjel

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
>  C'est le dragon que l'on combat au début des sylvaris?


J'y ai pensé également,



Spoiler Alert! 


Si Anet ne prevoit pas d'extension à court/moyen terme et donc pas de nouveaux dragons, je les vois bien ajouter un champion type Tequatl ou Destructeur mais avec des feuilles de choux partout

----------


## Ptit gras

Spoiler Alert! 


Oui c'est lui, mais les sylvari combattent la version "rêve" et pas la réelle. C'est sûr que ça évite de se fatiguer sur les modèles  ::P:

----------


## meiKo

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
>  C'est le dragon que l'on combat au début des sylvaris?




Spoiler Alert! 


Non ce n'est pas lui. Enfin c'est ce que Mordremoth ‏dit lui même sur Twitter.
"Myth-busting: No humans, this is not me. pic.twitter.com/DL8Dfy7LBF"

----------


## Tygra

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Oui c'est lui, mais les sylvari combattent la version "rêve" et pas la réelle. C'est sûr que ça évite de se fatiguer sur les modèles


Non, rien à voir.
Les sylvari se battent contre une "vision" de leur Wyld Hunt (ie le Rêve leur présente le but de leur vie). Dans le cas des joueurs : devenir un tueur de dragon.
Après le Pale Tree 

Spoiler Alert! 


te façonne ça à sa sauce, donc avec des plantes, mais a priori c'est pas du tout lié.



Même si on se doute que le Pale Tree cache bien son jeu dans toute cette histoire ...

edit : grillé  :tired:

----------


## Hasunay

Et donc voila comment ce termine l'histoire vivante un bon gros : 

Spoiler Alert! 


"A suivre, dans une prochaine extension !"

. Enfaites toute l'histoire vivante est juste un bon gros trailer...

----------


## BigGift

Si c'est le cas je trouve que c'est bien ammené, mieux que juste une extension sortie de nul part  ::ninja::

----------


## revanwolf

mouais pour a part c'est plutôt du "Tout ce tintamarre  pour ça!".

----------


## Sephil

Moi je suis content de cette fin d'histoire vivante. Y a eu des trucs super chiants, des trucs totalement incohérents, sur la forme c'était foireux, mais sur le fond, le principe d'amener l'extension via une histoire vivante, je trouve ça vraiment bien.

Là où je facepalm c'est les interviews de Colin Johanson, où il disait à chaque fois "the ending is gonna blow your mind! there a fraction of players who have guessed right! blablabla..." alors que le coup du réveil du dragon, tout le monde l'attendait depuis des mois...  ::|:

----------


## Maximelene

> Moi je suis content de cette fin d'histoire vivante. Y a eu des trucs super chiants, des trucs totalement incohérents, sur la forme c'était foireux, mais sur le fond, le principe d'amener l'extension via une histoire vivante, je trouve ça vraiment bien.


C'est marrant, à vous lire on croirait qu'une extension a vraiment été annoncée...

----------


## Leybi

Parle pas de malheur Maxi  ::sad::

----------


## Sephil

> C'est marrant, à vous lire on croirait qu'une extension a vraiment été annoncée...


Non non ça reste de la supposition pour ma part, m'enfin je vois pas vraiment comment ils introduiraient un autre dragon sans extension.  ::P:

----------


## revanwolf

> Non non ça reste de la supposition pour ma part, m'enfin je vois pas vraiment comment ils introduiraient un autre dragon sans extension.


Il ne faut jamais sous-estimer la puissance du marketeux.

perso je vois plus qu'ils vont annoncer un "pack" de quêtes avec peut-être des zones en plus et dispo via la boutique aux gemmes un peu comme se fait sur SWTOR ou TSW.

----------


## Maderone

Pas trop de rapport avec GW2, mais je trouve que ça correspond tout à fait à chaque venu de patch.
Et puis ça me rappelle le norn qui chante dans la bagarre de barils !

----------


## Maximelene

Ah ah ah.  ::P:

----------


## Hasunay

> Il ne faut jamais sous-estimer la puissance du marketeux.
> 
> perso je vois plus qu'ils vont annoncer un "pack" de quêtes avec peut-être des zones en plus et dispo via la boutique aux gemmes un peu comme se fait sur SWTOR ou TSW.


Ou pire, ils sortent l'extension et la vendent en petits morceaux (classe,race,zone) sur le shop comme ça ils font du fric et font exploser le prix des gemmes durablement.

----------


## revanwolf

> Ou pire, ils sortent l'extension et la vendent en petits morceaux (classe,race,zone) sur le shop comme ça ils font du fric et font exploser le prix des gemmes durablement.


hmmm pas bête!

@maderonne pas mal par contre il y a une faute vu que le 1ere phrase ne se répète pas (pas de "in the code" a la 2eme phrase) mais ce texte la s'applique a tout jeu sorti de nos jours et pas que GW2.

----------


## Maderone

> hmmm pas bête!
> 
> @maderonne pas mal par contre il y a une faute vu que le 1ere phrase ne se répète pas (pas de "in the code" a la 2eme phrase) mais ce texte la s'applique a tout jeu sorti de nos jours et pas que GW2.


Arf oui, c'est vrai, maintenant que tu le dis !

----------


## Takeo Kikuta

Je redébarque en territoire canard j'ai peur..

Plus d'infos le 18, puisqu'on aura le droit aux conséquences de la bataille de l'arche (mariage Kasjory, Rox pris dans la troupe de son idôle, le dragon qui vient foutre la merde ?!).
Puis, 2 mois de pause pour implémenter DEUX nouvelles fonctionnalités (lesquelles???) puis 2ème saison du monde vivant.

La grande question étant... Allons-nous casser du dragon ?!

----------


## purEcontact

> Je redébarque en territoire canard j'ai peur...


Faut pas...

----------


## Maderone

> (mariage Kasjory)


J'espère vraiment que tu viens pas de nous spoiler et que c'est une supposition.

----------


## Maximelene

T'es à peine lourd avec ta parano, des fois. Tu sais pourtant parfaitement qu'on n'a pas le scénario à l'avance, et qu'on ne peut *que* faire des suppositions.

----------


## Maderone

J'en sais rien, je vois souvent des sujets qui se balladent sur reddit contenant des spoils de la prochaine maj... Donc je suis méfiant, ouais. Et puis comme il dit qu'il revient, tout ça. Voilà :D

----------


## Maximelene

Non, y'a aucun spoil de la prochaine MAJ, uniquement des suppositions basées sur des spoils de la MAJ actuelle. Donc, par pitié, arrête la parano.

----------


## Maderone

J'arrêterai la parano quand on arrêtera de me dire que tel acteur quitte la série à telle date et que tel personnage est censé mourir à la fin d'une série dont on a même pas vu la fin de saison :x

----------


## purEcontact

Je suis en train de regarder le calendrier, et j'ai une question existentielle : on libère le jeudi soir sachant qu'on fait pas de rattrapage ou on le garde quand même pour le rattrapage au cas où ?

@Maderone qui adore les spoils :





Spoiler Alert! 


(Ceci est un odieux fake mais ça m'a fait marré).

----------


## Maderone

Ca serait énorme  ::o:  !

----------


## Bartinoob

Ah ah, vu comment ça crache sur les asuras, j'imagine pas s'ils implémentent les skritts  ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

Attends, les skritts ça n'a rien à voir !
Je veux dire, ils sont bêtes mais super attendrissant, tu vois qu'ils essayent de faire toujours de leur mieux, qu'ils sont débrouillards, sympathique, amusants, qu'ils adorent les shiny. Et qu'ils deviennent plus intelligents en groupe xD. Ils sont pas là à ramener leur science comme si leur interlocuteur était une merde sans nom !
Je vois pas comment on peut pas les aimer  ::P:

----------


## Wizi

Concernant les rattrapages des missions de guilde, je serai bien pour libérer le jeudi. Et pour toutes les personnes voulant rattraper les missions de guildes, elles devront se présenter avec un groupe de 7 personnes (le nombre minimum de personne pour être assuré de réussir Chasse, Défis, Puzzle) et demander à un Animateur ou Maître Nageur de lancer le tout. Quand je parle de lancer, c'est juste activer dans panneau de guilde les missions, ça sera aux personnes voulant rattraper de s'organiser entre elles pour gérer le reste.

----------


## Ptit gras

> plus intelligents en groupe


Tout l'inverse d'un canard quoi  ::P:

----------


## Beanna

> Je suis en train de regarder le calendrier, et j'ai une question existentielle : on libère le jeudi soir sachant qu'on fait pas de rattrapage ou on le garde quand même pour le rattrapage au cas où ?


Il faudrait sonder la guilde sur une période de deux mois avec un Doodle pour une décision aussi importante.

----------


## Takeo Kikuta

Pas taper Maderone c'tout comme Maximelene a dit x).
Et big up pou le screen pure xD

----------


## Lee Tchii

Ça me va pour moi Wizi.

----------


## Ghostwise

> Je veux dire, ils sont bêtes mais super attendrissant, tu vois qu'ils essayent de faire toujours de leur mieux, qu'ils sont débrouillards, sympathique, amusants, qu'ils adorent les shiny.


Ouais, Rikkiti c'est la meilleure PNJ du jeu (en tout cas en VO).

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Je suis en train de regarder le calendrier, et j'ai une question existentielle : on libère le jeudi soir sachant qu'on fait pas de rattrapage ou on le garde quand même pour le rattrapage au cas où ?
> 
> @Maderone qui adore les spoils :
> 
> http://gw2.game-guide.fr/files/2013/07/skrittplay.png
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> ...


Enorme, je veux pouvoir jouer des skritts.
Genre, la race ou si tu es tout seul, tu peux quasi rien faire, tu n'as que l'auto attaque.
Et plus tu groupe de skritt et plus tu débloque de skills.

----------


## Maximelene

Saloperie de skavens !

----------


## Ghostwise

> Enorme, je veux pouvoir jouer des skritts.
> Genre, la race ou si tu es tout seul, tu peux quasi rien faire, tu n'as que l'auto attaque.
> Et plus tu groupe de skritt et plus tu débloque de skills.


Et tu mets 200 skritts dans une décharge publique asura, ils construisent un mégalaser.

----------


## Maderone

::wub::

----------


## MrLampkin

On voudrait potentiellement s'y mettre avec un ami que ce soit pour le PVE ou le PVP ! Même si le titre est sorti il y a maintenant 2 ans, ça vaut le coup de tenter l'expérience en 2014 ou alors il vaut mieux passer son chemin ?

----------


## BigGift

Evitez de droper en présence de Maderone et tout ira bien  ::ninja:: 








Et sinon moi je dirais oui il y a toujours du monde

----------


## olih

Suffit de pas le prévenir  ::ninja:: .
Ou encore mieux, mentir pour l'énerver encore plus.

----------


## Ghostwise

> On voudrait potentiellement s'y mettre avec un ami que ce soit pour le PVE ou le PVP ! Même si le titre est sorti il y a maintenant 2 ans, ça vaut le coup de tenter l'expérience en 2014 ou alors il vaut mieux passer son chemin ?


Ca reste un jeu joli et très solide (quoi qu'ils font plus attention au gameplay qu'au monde, mais c'est ce qui se vend).

Et perso je suis sensible au côté "je paye une fois, et ensuite je joue ou pas comme je le sens puisque zéro abonnement et pas d'embrouille".

----------


## purEcontact

> On voudrait potentiellement s'y mettre avec un ami que ce soit pour le PVE ou le PVP ! Même si le titre est sorti il y a maintenant 2 ans, ça vaut le coup de tenter l'expérience en 2014 ou alors il vaut mieux passer son chemin ?


Créez un compte et montez niveau 20 avant le 25 mars, 21h.
Comment ça je flood de trop avec cet event ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

Le lancement de la version chinoise de Guild Wars 2 est... chaotique.

Ce n'est pas Anet qui s'en charge là bas, mais KongZhong, et celui-ci a modifié (ou fait modifier) certains aspects du jeu.

Ainsi, le mode VIP que l'on a pu voir en dataminant est mis en place là bas, et sert plus ou moins d'abonnement optionnel, comportant divers avantages plus ou moins controversé.

Beaucoup de contenu est limité par le niveau des personnages : ainsi, les panoramas et points de compétence disponibles sur la carte n'apparaissent qu'à partir d'un certain niveau. De même, il faut avoir progressé dans le jeu pour avoir le droit d'ouvrir les coffres de Puzzle Jumps, par exemple.

Autre truc "marrant" : identifier une teinture coûte des gemmes.  ::P: 

Ces changements sont loin de plaire à la communauté, qui a commencé à pas mal râler sur le net. Notamment sur Tieba, que l'on pourrait comparer au Reddit chinois. Et vers 5 heures cette après midi, KongZhong a commencé à censurer les plaintes postées là bas, ou les comparaisons avec la version occidentale, en plus d'être suspecté d'avoir engagé des gens pour écrire de fausses critiques positives envers le jeu.

Bref, c'est le bordel. Pour nuancer, il faut quand même noter que ce n'est pas un cas particulier, et que beaucoup de jeux sont ainsi mal accueillis à cause des spécificités mises en place pour le public chinois. A se demander pourquoi ils s'emmerdent à modifier les jeux, du coup...

----------


## Beanna

> A se demander pourquoi ils s'emmerdent à modifier les jeux, du coup...


$$$  ::ninja:: 
Payer des gemmes pour identifier des teintures, celle là c'est la meilleure.  :^_^:

----------


## Zepolak

> Payer des gemmes pour identifier des teintures, celle là c'est la meilleure.


C'est comme payer des clés pour ouvrir des coffres que tu loot !

Impensable !

----------


## Setzer

Et dans un cas comme dans l'autre récupérer de la merde qui vaut 100x moins cher que ce que tu as dépenser pour le découvrir =)

----------


## Ghostwise

> Payer des gemmes pour identifier des teintures, celle là c'est la meilleure.


Des coûts et des couleurs, ja ?

----------


## ds108j

Un grand merci à Tib Tib !  :;): 

Edit : Je viens de découvrir ce site :

https://www.leetchi.com/

Y a une légendaire à faire ?

 ::ninja::

----------


## MrN

Juste pour signaler un phishing qui me semble plutôt bien fait à l'adresse suivante
avec ce mail:


Guild Wars 2 Account Will Be Shut Down Inform

We are sorry to inform you that your login account  will be shut down or partially limited within 72 hours due to currency transactions or abnormal login. If you want to remove restrictions, please click the following link to validate:
https://account.guildwars2.com/login?

Please keep in mind that Guild Wars 2 is a global game with hundreds of thousands of players. This means that standards of behavior must be upheld. For your convenience, you can obtain more information about our rules at the address listed below.



```
https://www.guildwars2.com/en/legal/
```

Guild Wars 2 Account Support Team



```
http://account.guildwars2.come7iirii56kbkoo-klzl-iyt-x8-12tfamxzhs5v.yk0t-j7cpe9-wyrk8s-wzb3e6-r8e.tk/
```

----------


## Maximelene

Tu devrais éviter d'afficher ton mail, par contre.  ::ninja::

----------


## olih

et t'es pas obligé de foutre le lien de fishing  :tired:

----------


## MrN

le lien du phishing c'est pour voir à quoi ça ressemble mais si ça gène je l'enlève

----------


## Zepolak

> le lien du phishing c'est pour voir à quoi ça ressemble mais si ça gène je l'enlève


Oui je comprends cette façon de voir les choses, mais je pense aussi qu'il faut le charcuter de façon à le rendre non clickable. Du coup, je me suis permis de modifier ton message pour le mettre entre des balises [CODE]

----------


## Maximelene

Pas de bol, le lien que tu as rendu non cliquable, c'est justement celui qui n'est pas du phishing.  ::ninja::

----------


## Zepolak

> Pas de bol, le lien que tu as rendu non cliquable, c'est justement celui qui n'est pas du phishing.


Bah ça me rassure tiens parce que je le trouvais vachement bien branlé pour un lien non-legit. 
Par contre, je pige pas l'intérêt de mettre un lien de phishing à la fin du message. Personne va cliquer sur le machin en bas du message si tu mets un lien correct au milieu...  ::huh::

----------


## MrN

En fait la redirection se fait sur le lien



```
https://www.guildwars2.com/en/legal/
```

----------


## Zepolak

J'ai édité aussi alors, mais je ne comprends pas. Il m'a l'air parfaitement sain ce lien-là :
https://www.guildwars2.com/en/legal/
Je suis allé dessus 'normalement' en y allant depuis Google.

----------


## ds108j

En fait (c'est un peu mon boulot) si tu regardes le nom de domaine du lien, au début ça a l'air correct et cool, mais si tu te fies aux deux derniers niveaux de domaine : yk0t-j7cpe9-wyrk8s-wzb3e6-r8e.tk, tu peux voir que le nom de domaine est en Tokelau (http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/.tk)
Ce qui est vraiment suspect pour un site "officiel" GW2.

----------


## Maximelene

> J'ai édité aussi alors, mais je ne comprends pas. Il m'a l'air parfaitement sain ce lien-là :
> https://www.guildwars2.com/en/legal/
> Je suis allé dessus 'normalement' en y allant depuis Google.


Parce que le lien s'affiche visuellement comme étant vers guildwars2.com, mais pointe en fait ailleurs. Mais du coup, quand tu copies le texte du mail, ça copie le lien correct.

Un peu comme si je faisais ça quoi :

www.google.fr

Par contre, oui, le lien à la fin du mail est "en clair", c'est étrange.

----------


## ds108j

Dites, c'est quoi ce patch de malade qu'ils nous sortent ? Combien de Go il fait ? 
oO

Je voulais jouer pendant la sieste des gamins, mais ça risque d'être compromis :-/

----------


## Maximelene

> Dites, c'est quoi ce patch de malade qu'ils nous sortent ? Combien de Go il fait ? 
> oO
> 
> Je voulais jouer pendant la sieste des gamins, mais ça risque d'être compromis :-/


Y'a pas de patch. Tu es probablement en train de télécharger une langue supplémentaire, suite à un changement de langue (volontaire ou non) dans tes paramètres.

----------


## ds108j

Tu as raison....

Bon ben a dans 2 semaines les canards.

-_-'

----------


## Sephil

tu peux repasser dans la langue de départ et relancer le client, hein.

----------


## ds108j

J'ai été mauvaise langue, une journée entière ou presque de téléchargement (23h00) a 40ko/sec, et c'est bon c'est téléchargé !

----------


## Maderone

Tu pourras avoir le jeu en anglais now ! Bravooo

----------


## Ghostwise

> J'ai été mauvaise langue, une journée entière ou presque de téléchargement (23h00) a 40ko/sec, et c'est bon c'est téléchargé !


Bin maintenant tu peux passer à la version du client en slovaque ou en peul.

----------


## revanwolf

> Tu pourras avoir le jeu en anglais now ! Bravooo


Il joue déjà en anglais je crois.

----------


## Maderone

Ah bah dans ce cas c'est vraiment con xD

----------


## ZADAR

Bonjour à tous,

Je compte débuter GW2, mais hésite beaucoup sur la race/classe à choisir... Etant atteint du syndrome pas si rare de rerollite aigûe, je viens vous demander vos conseils avisés pour ne pas me tromper et sombrer dans les méandres de l'éternel lvl 20 (mais sur 15 persos différents) :
- j'aimerais une classe qui soit efficace en solo (pas taper, oui je joue pas mal seul même sur mmo, ce qui ne m'empêche pas de grouper dès que je le peux. Mais vie familiale qui implique de déco à n'importe quel moment donc bon...)
- j'aime les classes à pet, mais sans doute parceque souvent associées à du bon solo
- une classe qui ne soit pas totalement rejetée en groupe (j'ai lu que c'était le cas du nécro/rôdeur, est-ce vrai ?)
- une race associée qui ait la classe, c'est tout (en mâle uniquement, j'aime pas jouer femelle :P )

Merci d'avance et à bientôt in game j'espère !

----------


## purEcontact

Prends la race que tu veux, les skills raciaux sont relativement bien équilibrés.
Au niveau de la classe, je te conseil envoûteur ou ingénieur.

Pour ceux qui connaissent : non, je ne troll pas.
Commencer avec envoûteur ou ingénieur, c'est l'assurance d'avoir l'impression d'être complètement pété en montant une autre classe  ::ninja:: .

----------


## ZADAR

Mmmmm merci  ::):  J'en déduis que ce ne sont pas vraiment des classes OP  ::):  Pas grave en ce qui me concerne, tant qu'elles survivent et ne sont pas plus limitées qu'une autre au final... Les 2 me tenteraient bien sinon !

----------


## Maderone

Je te conseille pas envouteur. Je me suis jamais autant fait chier à xp une classe que celle là.

----------


## purEcontact

C'est pas qu'elles sont pas OP, c'est qu'elles sont infâmes à monter.
Tu as globalement une bonne survie avec mais les aptitudes qui te permettent de faire des dégâts se débloquent extrêmement tard.
Du coup, là où tu vas faire directement mal avec un guerrier et son espadon ou sa double hache, il va falloir attendre un certains palier avec l'ingé ou l’envoûteur pour avoir la même sensation de puissance.

Avec tes critères, je tablerais sur de l’envoûteur.
La classe se débrouille très bien en solo, elle est assez prisée en groupe, elle possède des illusions (des IA un peu volatiles que tu invoques avec tes sorts).
Le "soucis", c'est que tu devras atteindre le niveau 40 (me semble) avant d'avoir les illusions sur esquive, aptitude qui créé une dynamique sur la classe.
Avant ce "cap", je pense que t'aura l'impression d'être un peu lent, d'avoir un manque de dynamisme.

Ingénieur a un peu le même soucis, c'est pour ça que je te recommande de les monter en premier.
Une fois que tu as goûter au "dynamisme" des autres classes, t'as plus le courage de monter ces deux là.

Je vais en profiter pour te faire un retour sur les autres classes :

- Je déconseille voleur et élémentaliste
En premier personnage, c'est vraiment violent, tu passes ton temps à terre.
C'est des personnages qui sont très fort en groupe quand les autres prennent les coups à votre place mais pour le solo c'est très technique.
En second personnage, pourquoi pas, une fois qu'on a compris les mécanismes de combo de zone et le comportement de l'IA.

- Gardien / guerrier
C'est ce qu'on a tendance à recommander (à tord à mon avis) aux nouveaux joueurs.
C'est des classes "popcorn".
On se retrouve face à 2 classes qui ne demandent pas beaucoup de technicité pour avoir un résultat impressionnant.
Personnellement, je trouve que c'est une solution de facilité.

- Rodeur 
Aka afk auto-shot.
Tu prends un arc, un ours et tu appuies sur 1.
La classe est tellement "broken" qu'il est difficile de lui trouver un intérêt.
Elle peut être très fun à jouer dans un set up particulier.
Mais là où elle est fun dans un set up, les autres le sont dans 3 ou 4.
Globalement, elle n'est pas aimé car c'est une classe très replié sur elle même : plus de la moitié des aptitudes et compétences se focalisent sur le rodeur ou son pet.

- La nécro
Une classe assez fade / transparente à mon goût.
A haut niveau, elle peut être joué de manière variée (condi / zerk / soutien / débuff).
Mais pour le leveling, je l'ai trouvé un peu fade.

----------


## olih

Nécro, c'est bien  :tired: .

----------


## ZADAR

Merci pour cette réponse très complète ! Je vais partir sur ingé ou envout dans ce cas, je vous tiens au courant  :;):

----------


## Sephil

Joue asura, c'est la race supérieure !  ::o:

----------


## Ptit gras

> Joue asura, c'est la race supérieure !

----------


## Ghostwise

> Joue asura, c'est la race supérieure !


Pfff.

Joue Skritt.

----------


## Maderone

Par contre je suis pas du tout d'accord avec Pure. Ingé, je me suis éclaté à le monter ! Avec tous les kits dont il dispose, c'était vraiment le pied.

----------


## BigGift

Necro c'est le bien  ::ninja::

----------


## purEcontact

*RAPPEL !*

Mardi soir, dès 21h, une série d'event avec du fnu et des BOOBS !

----------


## Maderone

Heyyy, je viens de voir ça, mais depuis quand c'est devenu tout pourri sur Dulfy ?

----------


## BigGift

Heu... après 18h pour sur, avant c'était normal...pourquoi elle a fait ça? :malade:

----------


## Snydlock

_Dulfy designed by Google_.  ::ninja::

----------


## Sephil

C'est nettement plus léger à afficher en tous cas j'ai l'impression.  ::P: 

Mais j'avoue que c'est assez moche, et qu'il va me falloir un moment pour m'habituer à cette interface. :x

----------


## macfennec

Bonjour,
Est ce que vous recherchez des joueurs bouche trou pour le McM ?
J'attends avec impatience TESO, mais en lisant le fofo canard, je me suis dit... Tiens, et si je passais le temps avec les CPC ? Je suis déjà sur Vizunah. J'ai un Mesmer 80, mais il va me falloir un petit peu de temps avec de savoir rejouer ma classe.
ps: le pvp ne m'interesse pas. Seul le RvR me plait (et le pve aussi)... Mais surtout le RvR \o/

----------


## Zepolak

Par définition, tout canard joue quand il l'entend et à quoi il entend, sans avoir à se justifier de quoi que ce soit auprès de qui que ce soit.

Si tu as envie de jouer avec des canards, étant déjà inscrit sur le forum, tu es le bienvenu. Cela, quelle que soit la durée de jeu que tu auras avec nous !

----------


## macfennec

> Par définition, tout canard joue quand il l'entend et à quoi il entend, sans avoir à se justifier de quoi que ce soit auprès de qui que ce soit.
> 
> Si tu as envie de jouer avec des canards, étant déjà inscrit sur le forum, tu es le bienvenu. Cela, quelle que soit la durée de jeu que tu auras avec nous !


Merci de ta réponse  ::): 
Qui dois je wisp IG ?

----------


## Maderone

Faut que tu envoies un mp sur le forum à Tynril. 
Si tu le fais je peux t'inviter directement dans la guilde. On fait juste en sorte que Tynril garde une trace.

----------


## Maderone

http://www.reddit.com/r/Guildwars2/c..._logging_tool/

Pack de teinture, nouvelle hache assez cool par rapport à l'autre pourrie de la dernière fois, et nouveau finisher pourri.

----------


## ds108j

J'aime beaucoup les packs de teintures !

Sinon pour rebondir sur la langue : Je jouais et je joue en anglais, mais mon erreur fut de mettre l'audio en anglais aussi. Maintenant que c'est téléchargé, c'est cool ^^

----------


## Gwenn

La nouvelle hache du bûcheron est marrante, je suis content de voir que ça n'apporte qu'une nouvelle animation par rapport à ce qui existe déjà (coucou les pioches qui donnent une chance d'avoir un autre matériaux en minant).
Par contre dans la description on voit bien que c'est lié au compte et donc transférable via la banque mais ça serait pus simple quand même d'y avoir accès sur tous les persos en même temps (comme les apparences zénithales par exemple) parce que passer par la banque c'est juste pénible et ça incite pas du tout à en profiter.

----------


## Maderone

Peut être avec la garde de robe  ::siffle::  ::siffle::  ::siffle::

----------


## Gwenn

Ça concerne les armes et armures, y'a aucune mention des outils de récolte.
Enfin j'aimerais bien quand même :-D

----------


## Maderone

http://www.reddit.com/r/Guildwars2/c...s_clothes_faq/

Petite FAQ sur tout ce qui a été annoncé hier, ça peut peut être aider à éclaircir les choses. 
Je comprends pas trop pourquoi ce changement au niveau des habits de villes... Le système était sympa. Après... Si ça permet de porter des lunettes de soleils pendant que tout explose dans un donjon et que ton perso quitte la scène en marchant, ça me va.

----------


## Takeo Kikuta

> La nouvelle hache du bûcheron est marrante, je suis content de voir que ça n'apporte qu'une nouvelle animation par rapport à ce qui existe déjà (coucou les pioches qui donnent une chance d'avoir un autre matériaux en minant).


De quelles pioches/matériaux parles-tu ? oO

Pour la garde-robe : dommage qu'ils faillent payer des charges pour reskin  ::P: .

----------


## Maderone

Mais techniquement tu sais, ça change pas du système actuel takeo... C'est normal de payer des cristaux de transmutation pour reskin. C'est juste que là quand tu débloques une fois un skin, tu peux le débloquer où tu veux, quand tu veux sans devoir passer ton temps à refarmer ce que t'as du farmer pour l'avoir. 
Y'a que des avantages par rapport au système actuel pour le moment je trouve.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Non.
C'est pas RP  :tired: 
Après on mettra en commun l'XP je vous dis  :tired: 

Et sinon :"How will I obtain dyes in the future?
With dyes becoming account unlocks, the demand for dye will decrease and unidentified dyes no longer will drop as loot but still will be available from the Mystic Forge and select in-game rewards."

Ca me fait peur. Le don de Couleur ne peut pas rester comme ça, avec 250 teintures qu'on ne drop même plus ... Donc que faire ?
Faire le Don de suite ? Vendre mes teintures et attendre de voir ce qui le remplacera ? Ouvrir toutes les teintures, les consommer et attendre de voir ce qui le remplacera ? AAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG !

----------


## Maderone

> https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/foru.../8#post3811742
> 
> Pour ceux faisant Bifrost, le nombre de teinture non identifiée pour le don de couleur passera de 250 à 100 lors du patch du 15 avril.


 :tired:

----------


## Nightwrath

Je trouve ça cool cette mise à jour des teintures et de la garde robe.
 :Bave: 

Vu le max de fric que je claque pour débloquer une Nème fois les mêmes teintures d'un perso à l'autre.  :tired: 
Et en effet vu la vitesse d'ajout de sets/skins c'est pas du luxe d'avoir un listing complet. 

Vivement.  :Bave: 

---------- Post added at 10h55 ---------- Previous post was at 10h34 ----------

Question con mais il est arrivé le marchant qui reprend nos morceaux de lames dorsales ?  :tired:

----------


## Gwenn

> De quelles pioches/matériaux parles-tu ? oO



Y'a eu une pioche en vente, je crois qu'elle s’appelait la pioche à pignon.
C'était une pioche illimitée, comme les autres, sauf qu'en plus, elle te donnait la possibilité d'avoir des pignons *en plus* de ce que tu mines.
En clair, cette pioche te permettait de récolter plus de ressources que les autres sur les mêmes filons.

Forcément, ça veut dire que celui qui avait cette pioche avait un avantage sur les autres (alors que tous les autres outils de récoltes illimités n'ont de spécial que le fait qu'ils soient illimités, donc seulement un confort pour l'utilisateur). Et ça peut mener à des dérives (coucou la pioche qui te donne une chance d'avoir de l'orichalque sur n'importe quel filon, ou la hache du bois ancestral sur n'importe quel arbre, ou....).
En clair payer plus pour looter plus.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> En clair, cette pioche te permettait de récolter plus de ressources que les autres sur les mêmes filons.


Pour ceux qui ont acheté la pioche, on obtient toujours des pignons.
Et puis payer plus pour looter plus, oui, mais d'ici à rentabiliser l'investissement, chez les canards, mis à part moi, je vois personne.

----------


## Maderone

J'avais calculé au moment où je farmais beaucoup à  Orr et compagnie, que pour rembourser une pioche illimitée à 80 po, il m'aurait fallu genre, 7 ans je crois.

----------


## purEcontact

> Town clothing sets such as the Pirate Captain’s Outfit or Mad King’s Outfit will become one-piece account unlocks known as outfits which can be toggled to be displayed on your character instead of armor, even during combat.


Ça veut dire que si je veux juste les bottes du costume pirate, ça sera plus possible et ça m'affichera aussi le chapeau ?

Edit : je viens de voir sur le forum officiel et c'est bien ça.
Franchement, si ils ne changent rien, je ferais le forcing pour récupérer les gemmes investis dans mes tenues "complètes" même si c'est pas prévu dans leur politique de remboursement.
Sans déconner, j'ai acheté des costumes en sachant que les pièces étaient séparées et là, Anet me crache à la gueule avec ce patch.

----------


## Snydlock

> Après on mettra en commun l'XP je vous dis


L'xp non mais les points de compétences, très probablement.

----------


## revanwolf

sur le forum officiel une personne a fait une assez bonne analyse de la saison 1 de l'histoire vivante.

Enjoy!

----------


## Lee Tchii

Elle est drôle ! Et très vrai ! Point 7 : Oh, wait ...  ::lol::  Point 9 : So true ... Point 10 : Tellement vrai aussi !
Mais, si je suis d'accord avec le point 2, l'Alliance de Scarlett n'est pas xénophobe vu que c'est plus multi-raciale que le Pacte ou l'Arche du Lion.
Et le point 4, Mai Trin ? Même si on l'a peu vu finalement ...

----------


## revanwolf

mai trin tu l'as voie a la fin du donjon etherlames et la a la lisière des brumes,et son rôle est plus de la figuration vu qu'on connait quasi rien sur le personnage(comme une bonne partie de leurs personnages).

----------


## Maderone

Vidéo pour mon bro, Revan ! <3




Même s'il l'a surement déjà vu. Say no !

----------


## revanwolf

Pas mal la vidéo mais quel dommage qu'anet écoute aussi peu leurs utilisateurs.

----------


## Tygra

> Pas mal la vidéo mais quel dommage qu'anet écoute aussi peu leurs utilisateurs.


Ouais enfin là ils sont entrain d'annoncer un patch avec la liste du père noel de 90% de la base de joueurs.
Faut pas pousser mémée non plus.

----------


## Maderone

https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/foru...18#post3823361

Curtis Johnson on the Town Clothes Issue

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Ouais enfin là ils sont entrain d'annoncer un patch avec la liste du père noel de 90% de la base de joueurs.


J'veux des preuves !
Pour l'instant, ya rien sur MY wish-list  :tired: 

Ce problème de vêtements de ville, je vois même pas où est le problème ...
Il suffisait de créer des items blancs sans statistique, de créer un item par habit de ville existant et de rendre la transmutation sur ces items gratuite, comme pour les teintures.

----------


## Tygra

> Pour l'instant, ya rien sur MY wish-list


100 unid dyes pour le Gift of Colour au lieu de 250
 ::trollface::

----------


## Lee Tchii

J'avais DEJA les 250 teintures  ::o: 
Rien sur ma Wish List ! Rien je te dis !

----------


## Takeo Kikuta

Pis s'il en faut 2x moins mais que leur prix triple... :D.

Géniale la vidéo ! Je peux la piquer ?  ::o: 

EDIT :
Wooot c'te pavé de Curtis oO.

----------


## purEcontact

Pavé bien résumé en une phrase :




> So they are resolved not to change their stance… the backlash here will not be pretty.


Quand la communauté de ton jeu te dit d'un bloc que ton idée est mauvaise, tu la garde pas.
Enfin, ça, c'est quand tu sais gérer une communauté.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## BigGift

Cette grosse déception, pour faire Volc-anus il me faut cuisto 400  ::o:  quelle ne fut pas ma surprise  :tired:

----------


## Wizi

La promo du jour : "Laissez-passer de la Terrasse Royale" à 1000 Gemmes, je sais que ça intéressait certains cpc.

----------


## purEcontact

Ceux qui se disent "plus jamais ça" en repensant aux succès de la ligue de l'année dernière : prenez quand même 30 secondes pour regarder la liste des succès nécessaires.
Je vais peut être pas aller jusqu'à dire que ça se fait rapidement mais c'est vraiment pas le calvaire de la dernière saison.

Bon, par contre, me concernant, j'ai fini le méta y'a 30 min, je peux passer les 9 prochaines semaines loin de cette hérésie qu'est devenue le RvR  ::ninja::  (déjà que c'était pas beau à voir  ::trollface:: ).

----------


## Gwenn

On est d'accord que c'est du phishing hein ?
Quand il y a un ban, Anet ne va pas demander de se connecter sur son compte simplement pour annuler le ban ?
Même si l'adresse de l'expéditeur est "noreply@guildwars2.com".
Et surtout si, en passant la souris sur le lien "généreusement" offert pour se connecter, il apparait que ce n'est pas du .com mais du .comegshzg7hohng-w2-kawfrtam....... je m'arrête là c'est trop long.
Drôle de pays dis-donc qui correspond à cette extension

----------


## Maderone

Clique, Gwenn, clique !

----------


## Hasunay

Tiens d'ailleurs ça me fait penser que j'ai oublié de vous dire que mon ancien compte a été débanni, les mecs mon juste envoyé un "c'était une erreur" ... Anet et le banhammer une grande histoire d'amour  :^_^:

----------


## Maderone

Wow...

----------


## purEcontact

On va avoir des poissons d'avril en tout genre.

Le premier par that_shaman.
Tengu jouable, niveau 90 et polearms. Trop gros, passera pas.

----------


## Hasunay

Il est vraiment bien foutu son poisson d'avril en tout cas, surtout pour les quaggans  :^_^:

----------


## BigGift

Les montages avec le charr qui tient une hallebarde est limite, par contre j'ai beaucoup ri sur les competences de cette hallebarde pour l'envout, ça m'a surpris :D

----------


## Maderone

:^_^:  "it's called "april fools" day, not "be a dick and crush everyone's hearts" day"

----------


## Maximelene

Sinon, Dulfy a racheté guildwars2wiki.com pour 2 millions de dollar.




> Hello citizens! Dulfy.net has acquired Guild Wars 2 wiki today, you can read the press release below.
> 
> *Dulfy.net to Acquire Guild Wa*rs 2 wiki
> Acquisition positions Dulfy.net to accelerate Guild Wars 2 Wiki growth in gaming, communications and new social experiences
> SEATTLE, WASH. – April 1, 2014 – Dulfy.net today announced that it has reached a definitive agreement to acquire Guild Wars 2 wiki, the leader in GW2 information, for a total of approximately $2 million. This includes $400 thousand in gems and 23.1 thousand gold. The agreement also provides for an additional $300 thousand gems based on the achievement of certain milestones.
> Guild Wars 2 Wiki is the leader in immersive gaming information distribution and has already built strong interest among readers with the /wiki command. While the applications for immersive gaming information distribution are in their nascent stages, several industries are already experimenting with the technology, and Dulfy.net plans to extend Guild Wars 2 wiki’s existing advantage in gaming to new verticals, including communications, media and entertainment, education and other areas. Given these broad potential applications, immersive gaming information distribution is a strong candidate to emerge as the next social and communications platform.
> “Browser is the platform of today, and now we’re also getting ready for the platforms of tomorrow,” said Dulfy.net founder Dulfy. “Guild Wars 2 wiki has the chance to create the most revolutionary platform ever, and change the way we work, play and communicate. It will fit nicely into our ongoing projects such as PEDC* and BSS*.
> “We are excited to work with Dulfy and the Dulfy.net team to deliver the very best immersive gaming information distribution platform in the world,” said Felix Omni, a sysop of Guild Wars 2 wiki. “We believe immersive gaming information distribution will be heavily defined by social experiences that connect people in magical, new ways. It is a transformative and disruptive technology, that enables the world to experience the impossible, and it’s only just the beginning.”
> Guild Wars 2 Wiki will maintain its headquarters in Seattle, WH, and will continue development of its ground-breaking immersive gaming information distribution platform.
> ...

----------


## Bartinoob

Pas mal  ::XD::

----------


## purEcontact

Pas de SAB  ::|: .

----------


## olih

Mais des grosses têtes  ::trollface:: .
Et les persos de gnouman ressemble enfin à quelque chose.


Spoiler Alert! 


La gardienne de Tibere a une classe folle  ::o:

----------


## purEcontact

Je me demandais pourquoi le forum de guild wars 2 était si vide mais en fait, j'ai la raison.
J'ai posté 3 messages sur le forum officiel et en me levant, j'avais 2 MP de modération avec :



> A moderator moved a message you posted to the forum ‘Trashcan’


En gros, arenanet modère plus son forum que son jeu.

----------


## ds108j

Pour ceux qui étaient sur mumble hier soir, j'ai trouvé ou sont les 4 zones qu'ils me manque pour le succès Krytan Explorer.
A ceux qui me disaient qu'on débloquait pas de zones via l'histoire personnelle  :tired: 




> Although Claw Island is an instance accessible only through the personal story, exploration of it counts for the Explorer achievement.


http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Claw_Island

Et bizarrement, elle a 4 zones.

----------


## Gwenn

Me manque 2 zones aussi, pourtant j'ai fini l'histoire perso (depuis ce week end après 1 an 1/2 de jeu hi hi) et j'ai l'explo de la carte à 100%.
Une zone à Orr et une à Maguuma, j'suis sûr que c'est genre des grottes à la con.
Et j'ai fait tous les puzzle jump et ouvert tous les coffres cachés aussi -_-

----------


## Lee Tchii

Il me manque également des zones en ayant fini l'histoire personnelle, l'exploration et les puzzle jump.
Mais déjà, dans l'histoire personnelle, on ne va pas partout, ni dans les mêmes lieux suivant sa race et son ordre ...

----------


## ds108j

Apparemment, celle-ci est commune à toutes les factions et races (reprise du bastion)
En théorie, après ça, il ne me manquera que celles des Cursed Shore.

Priorisation :
Explorer les Curshed Shore (100%)Finir l'histoire personnelle pour découvrir les 4 dernières zones et botter les fesses de vous savez qui à la fin. (et du coup avoir découvert 100% des zones)Faire les Jumping puzzle manquantsFinir de monter Tailleur à 500Me lancer dans l'ArtificierTrouver une jolie tenue et de jolies armesOptimiser mon stuff
(possibilité de légère modification de l'ordre)

Un beau planning qui m'attend ! \o/

----------


## Leybi

0. Aller en McM  ::trollface::

----------


## ds108j

> 0. Aller en McM


En fait, tu as presque raison. J'ai toujours la moitié de POI, Vista, etc... à récupérer en WvW.

----------


## BigGift

Purée je viens enfin de me souvenir ce que c'était ton avatar!! ça me turlupinait beaucoup beaucoup trop!!!  ::o:

----------


## ds108j

> Purée je viens enfin de me souvenir ce que c'était ton avatar!! ça me turlupinait beaucoup beaucoup trop!!!


 :;):

----------


## ds108j

Je suis content. Hier soir, j'ai enfin complété la découverte de Orr ! (Merci Olih pour les points de compétence)

Pour les POI, Vistas, PdC, etc, il ne me manque que les Borderlands (Rouge) ainsi que les Eternal BattleGrounds. (Je me suis bien fait étriper sur Riverside DE hier soir quand je me baladais tout seul)
Et pour l'exploration, j'ai avancé aussi un peu l'histoire personnelle, je ne suis plus très loin de la découverte des 4 dernières zones en Kryta, et après j'aurais : Maguuma Explorer, Shiverpeak Explorer, Ascalon Explorer, et Kryta Explorer à 100%

\o\   \o/   /o/

----------


## Nessou



----------


## Snydlock

C'est chiant. _Rewards, rewards, rewards._
J'en viendrais presque à regretter GW1 et ses zones élites que tu mettais des heures à finir sans la garantie de loot un truc.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Tiens d'ailleurs ça me fait penser que j'ai oublié de vous dire que mon ancien compte a été débanni, les mecs mon juste envoyé un "c'était une erreur" ... Anet et le banhammer une grande histoire d'amour


Râle un coup pour avoir une compensation.
Parce que c'est juste du foutage de gueule.

----------


## Hasunay

Ouais j'y avais pensé mais bon ceux qui ont été banni à cause du puzzle jump foireux n'ont rien eu donc aucune chance que j'obtienne quelques choses. Par contre j'aurai aimé savoir pourquoi j'ai été banni ...

----------


## Setzer

Parce que leur doigt a glissé ils t'ont dit.

----------


## revanwolf

normalement tu dois avoir les items de l'édition héroïque vu qu'ils génère une nouvelle clé CD si je me trompe pas.

----------


## Nessou

> C'est chiant. _Rewards, rewards, rewards._
> J'en viendrais presque à regretter GW1 et ses zones élites que tu mettais des heures à finir sans la garantie de loot un truc.


C'est ce qu'il dit en gros, de toute manière pas besoin de voir sa vidéo pour l'avoir compris.
Le patch du 14 c'est que du gros QoL, après niveau contenu il y a toujours rien de plus. C'est pour ça qu'il fait des suggestions comme réintroduire l'arène du défi avec une rotation, des nouveaux boss chaque mois, ou encore un système de gambit pour les donjons, etc... Le forum est remplis de bonne idées de ce genre, certaines très détaillées même, il manque plus qu'à passer à l'action. J'espère bien que ça sera pas trop loin dans l'année car pas mal de gens commencent à se lasser de faire les mêmes trucs depuis 2 ans bientôt. Après bon on est à une époque où si le reward vaut pas le coup, les gens font pas les trucs, donc ça semble important qu'ils touchent autant aux rewards.

----------


## Snydlock

Oui enfin le type n'est pas franchement représentatif de la majorité avec son sac plein de légendaires.
Donc t'aura beau mettre autant de trucs à faire que tu veux, s'il n'y a pas d'objets "mieux" à looter, il ne les fera qu'une fois.
Après oui, pour les gros joueurs, le jeu s'essouffle et Anet devrait penser à pondre une extension.

----------


## mikelion

C'est bizarre, il n'y a pas eu de MAJ aujourd'hui, et pourtant j'ai l'impression que les slots de matériaux ont changé de place par rapport à hier.

----------


## revanwolf

> C'est bizarre, il n'y a pas eu de MAJ aujourd'hui, et pourtant j'ai l'impression que les slots de matériaux ont changé de place par rapport à hier.


Normal,quand une map est entièrement vide elle se reset.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Ouais j'y avais pensé mais bon ceux qui ont été banni à cause du puzzle jump foireux n'ont rien eu donc aucune chance que j'obtienne quelques choses. Par contre j'aurai aimé savoir pourquoi j'ai été banni ...


Ceux qui ont râlé peur leur ban foireux ont eu les bonus de l'édition deluxe.





> C'est bizarre, il n'y a pas eu de MAJ aujourd'hui, et pourtant j'ai l'impression que les slots de matériaux ont changé de place par rapport à hier.


hahaha, je pensais pas que des vieux de la vieille du jeu n'avaient pas encore connaissance du fonctionnement du jeu ^^

----------


## Hasunay

Bah de toutes façon mon nouveau compte est plus avancé que l'ancien, je l'utilise juste pour stocker des trucs maintenant  :^_^:

----------


## purEcontact

Tambour et mini-piaf.
Jamais été aussi heureux d'avoir l'option qui coupe le son des instru.

----------


## ivanoff

Il me faut ce tambour !!!!!  ::o:

----------


## Maderone

C'est quand même des grosses putes de foutre toutes les promos intéressantes (Bank/perso/bag) après le mois de soldes quoi. Moi j'ai tout acheté le premier en me disant que si ça devait passer récemment, ça serait pendant ce mois. Et là tout vient après. 
Des grosse putes §§§§

----------


## purEcontact

Et avant le patch du 15, quand tout les joueurs auront une montagne de gemmes  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Maderone

D'ailleurs, comment ça va marcher les remboursements, Pure ?
Faudra faire une requête au support ou pas ?

----------


## Nessou

Oui requête au support.

----------


## purEcontact

Requête au support et tout ne sera pas remboursé.

Lien vers le dernier Q&A.




> Notes on the latest GW2 Developer Livestream in which questions on the April Feature Pack will be answered.
> 
> 
> *Developers*
> 
> John Corpening – Associate Game Director (Competitive side)
> Ryan Diederich – Gameplay Programmer
> Kate Welch – UI Designer
> 
> ...

----------


## Maderone

s'ils me remboursent mes 3 tenues à 800 gemmes, je serai bien content, déjà.

----------


## purEcontact

Mad king n'est pas remboursable de ce que j'ai compris.

----------


## Maderone

J'ai la sorcière, le prince sanglant et le bourreau.

----------


## Sogrind

Oh cool vous m'avez éviter de faire une bêtise! J'allais convertir un peu de gold en gemmes, le 15 ça risque d'être plus rentable non ?

----------


## purEcontact

Avec tout ceux qui vont changer les gemmes en or, je pense que ça va drop oui.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

La promo du moment.

Depuis le temps que je l'attendais  ::):

----------


## Nessou

Mais ?

----------


## Lee Tchii

> J'ai la sorcière, le prince sanglant et le bourreau.


Pourquoi tu veux demander un remboursement pour ces trois là ?
J'adore la tenue du prince sanglant !

----------


## Maderone

Parce que ça sera des toniques ? Et pas des tenues à mettre. Si j'ai bien compris le truc.

----------


## revanwolf

j'ai compris la même chose mad,enfin bon on verra bien le 15(si les 3/4 des tenus de villes deviennent des toniques,ça va barder).

----------


## olih

> La promo du moment.
> 
> Depuis le temps que je l'attendais 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/48a0f3b...62530a0841.jpg


 Tu es complètement cinglé, saloperie de Farmer  :tired: .
T'en es à combien là du coup ? 16 ?

----------


## Lee Tchii

Attendons le 15 ... tant qu'on est transformé, c'est pareil non ?

----------


## Maderone

*hausse les épaules* Je sais pas, ça dépendra si la tenue va à Malys. Sinon je me fais 2400 gemmes, je crache pas dessus :D

----------


## Lee Tchii

Faut mieux être aveugle que de lire ça ...

----------


## BigGift

Et afec l'haccent hallemand s'il fous plait!

----------


## Maderone

> Faut mieux être aveugle que de lire ça ...


Attends attends, t'aimerais pas voir ton compte renfloué de 2400 gemmes ? 
Surtout les habits de ville on s'en sert tellement peu :/

----------


## Gwenn

T'est tout nu en ville ?
M'étonne pas, j'ai toujours su que t'avais un grain...

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Attends attends, t'aimerais pas voir ton compte renfloué de 2400 gemmes ? 
> Surtout les habits de ville on s'en sert tellement peu :/


Le Prince Sanglant.
LE PRINCE SANGLANT !
Qui êtes-vous monsieur  :tired:  ?

----------


## Maderone

> T'est tout nu en ville ?
> M'étonne pas, j'ai toujours su que t'avais un grain...


En ville, minijupe et pantoufle. Dans le quartier chaud, ça suffit :x

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Le Prince Sanglant.
> LE PRINCE SANGLANT !
> Qui êtes-vous monsieur  ?


Il manque un "Qu'avez vous fait de Maderone ?"

----------


## Lee Tchii

Mais tout le monde avait compris, non  ::ninja::  ?

----------


## revanwolf

Non!

----------


## ivanoff

Non !

----------


## Maderone

Non !

----------


## Ptit gras



----------


## Sephil



----------


## Tatsu-Kan



----------


## Ghostwise



----------


## Mr Decapsulator



----------


## Nessou



----------


## Zepolak

Ça servira à rien mais fallait que ça sorte 

(Bug report. Titre : Have a decent mailing system)




> Hello !
> 
> Here is the usecase : I have been donated 50g last Friday for the nice work my guild has made in WvW. 
> 
> So I want to give some of that money to some guild member, through the mail system because it would be too dangerous through the guild account.
> 
> Aaaaaaaaaaaand... It's not possible because I am not allowed to send more than 2 messages. Maybe because the text is copypasta, who knows ?
> 
> So I understand quite well the need to deal with gold sellers, but I suggest to improve your system a lil bit. Usually, when someone is sending money to his guild members along with a text, well, you see, maybe it's some social real stuff.
> ...


(Histoire d'éviter des histoires, les sous dont je parle, je m'en suis servi pour acheter des paquets de chariottes mise en banque chez CPC, et j'ai envoyé 5g à Tib, Ivanoff, et je voulais le faire pour Leybi et Lilydream. Je sais pas trop qui d'autre paye des upgrades et pose des engins donc je veux bien que vous me le signaliez  ::):  )

----------


## Bartinoob

J'ai posé un bélier sur EotM, une fois. Ça compte ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Moi aussi je lance des up et je pose des trucs, mais j'ai pas besoin de sous  ::ninja::

----------


## Skiant

> J'ai posé un bélier sur EotM, une fois. Ça compte ?


Moi je dirais que oui parce que j'ai fait pareil.  ::ninja::

----------


## ergonomic

je lance des up mais jamais les truc supérieurs à T2 parce que c'est trop cher pour moi  ::P: 

Donc comme Tib vient de loot son précu aboule les 50 golds !  ::ninja::

----------


## ds108j

Comme ceux sur le mumble hier soir s'en sont douté, j'ai bien bien, mais alors bien galéré sur le Jumping Puzzle Aetherlame.
Après 2h30 de chutes, de chemin à reprendre, de combats en AOE sur le bateau, j'ai rendu les armes vers minuit.

Mais je ne m'avoue pas vaincu, loin de la, je vais m'y remettre, et je vais le réussir !!! 

\o/

Courage, force, honneur !

----------


## Maderone

Y'a que moi qui a des plantages bizarres ? Genre l'écran devient tout noir et j'ai pas d'autre choix que de relance le jeu ?

----------


## Snydlock

> Comme ceux sur le mumble hier soir s'en sont douté, j'ai bien bien, mais alors bien galéré sur le Jumping Puzzle Aetherlame.
> Après 2h30 de chutes, de chemin à reprendre, de combats en AOE sur le bateau, j'ai rendu les armes vers minuit.
> 
> Mais je ne m'avoue pas vaincu, loin de la, je vais m'y remettre, et je vais le réussir !!! 
> 
> \o/
> 
> Courage, force, honneur !


Je cherche à faire le plongeon de ce JP.  ::|:

----------


## ds108j

Je te tiens au courant quand j'y vais. Je pourrais à la rigueur te servir de cible dans le bassin  :;):

----------


## Lanilor

> Y'a que moi qui a des plantages bizarres ? Genre l'écran devient tout noir et j'ai pas d'autre choix que de relance le jeu ?


J'ai eu ça plusieurs fois hier soir suite à la MAJ

----------


## ds108j

> Je cherche à faire le plongeon de ce JP.


Merci à toi pour hier soir, j'ai pu l'avoir le Jumping Puzzle.
Comme je te disais en jeu, n'hésite pas à me contacter si je suis dispo pour jouer la cible pour le plongeon  :;):

----------


## olih

> Je cherche à faire le plongeon de ce JP.


Tu n'es pas seul.
C'est le seul plongeon qu'il me manque... et si par miracle j'arrive en haut, je foire le saut complètement  ::sad::

----------


## Maderone

Pour le plongeon c'est simple (enfin... presque  :^_^: ). Vous allez en bas dans le puits au début du puzzle. Vous zoomez à fond sur la carte, vous placez un marqueur Alt + click. Et puis... Voilà. Vous sautez sur la cible en évitant la planche dans le passage  ::P:

----------


## olih

> Pour le plongeon c'est simple (enfin... presque ). Vous allez en bas dans le puits au début du puzzle. Vous zoomez à fond sur la carte, vous placez un marqueur Alt + click. Et puis... Voilà. Vous sautez sur la cible en *évitant la planche* dans le passage


Tu vois le soucis ?  ::cry::

----------


## Kiyo

La même ici, le bois doit attirer le bois parce que j'ai toujours l'impression de me prendre la même foutue planche avec Anne quelque soit l'endroit où je saute  ::|:

----------


## Ghostwise

Je viens de réaliser qu'avant de rejouer va falloir que j'attende que les gens remettent leurs guides de builds à jour, je ne joue pas assez souvent pour avoir des sélections de talents super-chiadés.

----------


## Sephil

Tous les builds pre-patch sont encore valables. La balance n'a que très peu ciblé les skills.

----------


## Ghostwise

> Tous les builds pre-patch sont encore valables. La balance n'a que très peu ciblé les skills.


C'est une bonne nouvelle. Je m'en vais sautiller derechef dans l'air doux d'une matinée ensoleillée.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Ce soir, en McM, c'est Soirée Disco

----------


## Vaaahn

Je voudrais pas balancer, mais ya un canard qui peut faire sa super star maintenant.


Surtout depuis qu'il a un quart d'article juste pour lui dans le dernier mag' ... salope!

----------


## Ptit gras

Je lis pas le mag', raconte tout papi Vaaaaaaaaaaaaahn.

----------


## Vaaahn

Je sais pas si ça se fait de poster des photos du mag', mais en gros dans la partie jeux en ligne, on parle d'un canard de GW2 qui est parti bosser chez les devs dudit jeu :wink: :wink: :wink:

----------


## Tynril

Hehe, merci Vaaahn  ::):

----------


## Vaaahn

> Hehe, merci Vaaahn


Par contre je désapprouve le fait qu'ils te pardonnent d'avoir un avatar MLP parce qu'ils sont "fiers" ... tsss, moi je te l'aurais changé de force  ::P: 

Je vous laisse lire par vous même  :;):

----------


## Maderone

Et au nom de toute la communauté de brony : Nous t'emmerdons ! 
xD
En tout cas ça m'a énormément fait rire le coup du "pardon de l'avatar" !

----------


## revanwolf

Si certain d'entre vous veulent créer de nouveaux perso,d’après un redditeur voila ce que vous devrez faire.

En résumé, completer le 100% sur differentes cartes,buter le ver géant de cbe,faire des mercenaires,faire de l'histoire perso,buter certains ennemis.

don en résumé pour débloquer certaines aptitudes ce sera long et galère.

----------


## Ghostwise

> C'est une bonne nouvelle. Je m'en vais sautiller derechef dans l'air doux d'une matinée ensoleillée.


Et là c'est le zut, parce que *aucun* talent avant le niveau 30 ? Mon intérêt pour GW2 et mes alts vient un peu de chuter, là.

----------


## Bartinoob

'Tain, j'ai oublié de me recréer un elem juste avant la màj, je suis un peu vert sur les conneries obligatoires à faire. Au moins, en spvp, tous les "anciens" talents sont débloqués ...

----------


## Kiyo

En ce qui me concerne c'est tout l'inverse, je vais même sans doute effacer des persos que j'avais en cours de pexage pour les recommencer proprement  ::P:

----------


## revanwolf

> En ce qui me concerne c'est tout l'inverse, je vais même sans doute effacer des persos que j'avais en cours de pexage pour les recommencer proprement


tu risques de regretter amèrement cette décision quand tu verras que tu auras que des aptitudes mauvaises/moyennes a moins de payer/faire l'explo de toutes les maps/events(et comme tu as pas un temps de jeu énorme en plus) et ton compteur de morts va exploser.

edit:tu as au moins remarquer que certains traits au niveau adepte(qui est le truc le plus bas) demande de faire 100% la map des cimefroides qui est une map 76-80.

----------


## Maderone

> tu as au moins remarquer que certains traits au niveau adepte(qui est le truc le plus bas) demande de faire 100% la map des cimefroides qui est une map 76-80.


Hahahaha.

----------


## Kiyo

Franchement ça ne me dérange pas, bien au contraire, mon seul regret étant qu'ils n'aient pas fonctionné ainsi depuis le début. Si ça demande du temps ce n'est pas bien grave, y'a pas le feu et le niveau monte tellement vite que le fait de devoir être 80 pour certaines aptitudes du niveau le plus bas ne posera pas problème bien longtemps.

----------


## revanwolf

sauf que ces aptitudes sont souvent les plus utiles.

----------


## Bartinoob

Non, mais la forme brumeuse est débloquée automatiquement donc c'est le principal  :;):

----------


## Sephil

xD

Coup bas, 2 points.

----------


## Kiyo

Comme c'est méchant....pis c'est même pas des élem que je dois monter  ::|:

----------


## revanwolf

j’espère que c'est pas un ingé que tu veut recréer.

----------


## Kiyo

Ingé, voleur, guerrier et nécro sont au programme. Bon aucun des 4 n'était de toute façon bien haut niveau, ce ne seront pas des grosses pertes, voire pas des pertes du tout, je me pencherais sur la question quand j'aurais le temps.

----------


## Sephil

Franchement ne recrée pas, ne serait-ce que pour ne pas perdre l'ancienneté de tes persos.

Bon pour l'instant dans GW2, ça casse pas 3 pattes à un canard, mais dans GW1, un perso ancien ça rapportait plein de pognon ! :3

----------


## Kiyo

Non mais en fait je viens d'aller faire un tour rapide et je me suis aperçue que je n'avais nul besoin de les recréer pour repartir de zéro niveau aptitudes. J'avoue que je ne m'étais renseignée qu'à moitié vu ma grande présence ces derniers temps donc je n'avais pas réalisé qu'il fallait avoir atteint sans doute le niveau 30 pour avoir les premières aptitudes débloquées, ce qui n'est pas le cas de mes derniers nés, niveau 24 max. Donc aucun regret côté ancienneté ou côté création physique, ce qui me posait le plus problème en fait, j'aimais bien mon humaine et mon asura  ::P:

----------


## revanwolf

Si je me trompe pas,tout perso crée avant le 15 Avril ont tous les anciennes aptitudes débloqué(reste juste les 5 nouveaux),et le nouveau système de gestion de points s'applique (lvl 30 pour l'adepte,60 pour maitre,80 pour grand maitre).
par contre les persos crée après le 15 devront débloquer toutes les aptitudes soit via l'exploration soit en payant le maitre de compétence.

exemple de coût pour l'elem:

----------


## Kiyo

Rah il faudrait vraiment que je me penche sur les news, merci de l'info en tout cas  :;):

----------


## Gwenn

C'est pas non plus excessif pour les bleus et les verts.
Et bon, les 3 derniers en étant lvl 80 c'est pas le Pérou non plus.

Certaines conditions peuvent paraître démesurées (genre explorer une zone dont le niveau est le double de celui qu'il faut pour utiliser le trait) mais vu qu'on a le choix, au final le système me semble sympa (soit aller explorer un peu le jeu soit un moyen de faire disparaître de l'or).

----------


## revanwolf

certes mais essaie de voir ça du point de vue d'un nouveau joueur maintenant,et tu verras qu'au final il y a des léger couac.

bon en même temps je m'en fiche un peu de ces traits vu que je recréerai pas de perso dans l'état actuel.

----------


## Nessou

Voilà j'ai eu mon refund pour mes 3 masques achetés avant le patch du 15 (soit 1500 gemmes). Pour ceux que ça intéresse voilà ce que j'ai marqué, c'est bête :



> Hello,
> 
> I bought 3 Mask of the Wanderer Skin for 500 gems each before the feature pack of the 15th. So I request a refund for them.
> 
> Thank you.

----------


## Sephil

T'envoies ça où ? Un ticket direct in-game ? Ou bien y a un mail de contact spécial pour ?

----------


## Nessou

https://help.guildwars2.com/anonymous_requests/new

----------


## purEcontact

Envoi le en anglais, ça à l'air d'être plus rapide  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Sephil

Merki !

----------


## Aarbron

petite question: y'as quoi comme objet de dos exotique pas trop dur a obtenir ou crafter?
j'ai reussi a faire assez facilement celui de l'event de scarlett mais j'ai un reroll qui viens de passer 80 et j'aimerais bien l'equiper.
merci

----------


## purEcontact

Le sac à dos de guilde.

----------


## Aarbron

faut une guilde pas trop naze? parceque la mienne est pas terrible c'est juste une bande de potes  ::P:

----------


## purEcontact

En une soirée de mission de guilde, tu récupères 6 recommandations et il en faut 5.

----------


## Aarbron

ok merci

----------


## Sephil

Ou karma : http://dulfy.net/2013/01/28/gw2-new-orr-temple-exotics/

A noter que les stats de celui de melandru ont changées, il n'y a plus de mf en stat.

----------


## ds108j

Etant entrain de crafter mon armure élevée (je risque d'en avoir pour un petit moment), je me suis appuyé sur le guide de Dulfy, qui malheureusement est faux (problème de compte sur les matériaux, c'est pas trop grave)

Et je suis entrain de me créer une feuille google Drive pour un suivi.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...gid=1196539021

Je l'optimise et le rend plus agréable petit à petit, il y aura a terme un onglet pour chaque pièce.
C'est surement encore buggé, mais ça m'aide beaucoup. Je compte par exemple colorier en vert automatiquement quand on a tous les matériaux requis. Pour le moment ce n'est pas le cas, et c'est fait manuellement.

Je ne sais pas, mais si ça vous interesse, dites le moi, je pourrais vous en faire une copie pour que vous la récupériez.

----------


## purEcontact

> Ou karma : http://dulfy.net/2013/01/28/gw2-new-orr-temple-exotics/
> 
> A noter que les stats de celui de melandru ont changées, il n'y a plus de mf en stat.


Ouais mais y'a pas de zerk  ::ninja:: .

----------


## BigGift

J'aimerais juste avoir une idée du prix global pour crafter une armure élevée, tu as déjà une idée?

----------


## ds108j

Très cher. J'ai fini les bottes, une des plus simple, et je dirais grosso modo que j'en ai eu pour l'équivalent de 90po.

----------


## Bartinoob

C'est gratuit, faut juste attendre que les boites tombent  ::ninja::

----------


## revanwolf

Si tu veut les craft selon le type d'armure,ça devrais te couter entre 500 à 1000 po je pense(pas certain pour le prix maximum).

----------


## BigGift

wooooula bah je vais attendre que ça tombe hein ^^

----------


## Aarbron

> Ou karma : http://dulfy.net/2013/01/28/gw2-new-orr-temple-exotics/
> 
> A noter que les stats de celui de melandru ont changées, il n'y a plus de mf en stat.


cool ca, j'irais voir aussi  :;):

----------


## Metalink

J'ai relancé le jeu hier soir pour le lolz ... Autant ya deux mois quand je l'ai relancé pour faire du yolo PVP ça allait, autant là je suis complétement perdu  ::lol:: 
500 niveaux de métiers  ::lol::  plus de récompenses PVP  ::lol::  des aptitudes à acheter  ::lol::  une interface d'équipement trop cheloue qui veut te faire dépenser tes tokens de customisation  ::lol:: 

Et en plus, je suis repassé à 99% d'exploration de la map  :tired:

----------


## purEcontact

L'abus de  ::lol:: , c'est pour dire que t'es content d'avoir de la nouveauté ou que tu te plains parce que tu t'y retrouves plus ?
(En ce moment, je vois tellement des whinners partout que j'ai du mal avec le ton du forum CPC  ::(: ).

----------


## Metalink

Un peu les deux  ::ninja:: 
Ca manque d'un tuto quand tu te co "ce que vous cherchez n'existe plus !"  ::P:

----------


## purEcontact

T'es parti pour un peu de lecture afin de rattraper ton retard (qui se résume en fait qu'au dernier patch).

Lis surtout les post du 25 et 28 mars qui sont sur l'ui et le parcours JcJ, c'est ce qui doit t'intéresser le plus.

----------


## Metalink

Oh cool  ::o:  Merci, je vais jeter un œil, ça peut toujours servir de savoir que telle et telle feature ont été ajoutées  ::):

----------


## Maderone

En même temps, c'est un mmo, si tu suis pas le contenu des mise à jours, c'est un peu normal d'être paumé quand tu reviens après une absence ^^

----------


## Metalink

Complétement d'accord  ::P:  Mais en gros tout ce que j'avais raté, c'est le contenu du "mega pack de fonctionnalités" et j'ai rattrapé mon retard !
Il me reste quand même 2,3 questions du style : si j'ai bien compris, adieu les apparences PVP ? Où je suis encore à la masse sur la nouvelle interface PVP ?  :tired:

----------


## Maderone

Bah tu mets le stuff que t'as en pve/mcm. Et si tu veux un stuff spécial spvp par exemple. Tu prends juste du blanc sur lequel tu fous ton apparence, ça change rien

----------


## Lee Tchii

Une charge de transmutation par pièce contre 0 pierre de transmutation dans l'ancien système, plus la nécessité d'occuper 6 emplacements supplémentaires dans ton inventaire ?

----------


## Maderone

Peut être ouais, mais le système de maintenant est monstrueusement avantageux. Tout est lié. Je vois pas tu veux te plaindre de quoi. Y'a pas des joueurs spvp d'un coté et pve/mcm de l'autre. Maintenant tu as le choix, tu es totalement libre. Et si tu veux vraiment un skin différent pour spvp, les récompenses de palier offre des charges de transmutations. Ca prend du temps, mais y'a rien qui t'oblige à dépenser 1 po en gemme.
En plus de ça, t'as une grosse liberté dans le choix de ton skin, ce que tu n'avais pas avant en spvp ou les skins que tu pouvais mettre étaient définis par une tranche spécial de rang.

----------


## Bartinoob

J'avoue, après avoir pas mal râlé sur le fait de devoir me faire un stuff supplémentaire et la nécessité de 6 slots en plus dans l'inventaire, c'est pas trop mal. Du coup, j'ai utilisé sans crainte plusieurs skins uniques sur mon ingé, vu qu'il sont plus uniques et que je peux les mettre sur qui je veux maintenant. 

Le seul truc con c'est que je me trimballe avec un stuff en partie pvt sur mon ingé, juste pour le skin  ::ninja::

----------


## Snydlock

Le seul truc qui m'emmerde c'est le fait de devoir penser à changer mes armes quand je passe en sPvP.
C'est chiant de penser.

----------


## Sephil

> Le seul truc qui m'emmerde c'est le fait de devoir penser à changer mes armes quand je passe en sPvP.
> C'est chiant de penser.


Totalement d'accord. C'est en fait le seul gros point négatif à mon goût.

L'autre jour je voulais changer un peu d'activité in-game, je rentre dans un hotjoin avec ma nécro que je joue en full condi en pvp, et je me suis senti bien bête quand un voleur m'a sauté dessus, que j'ai voulu lui mettre une zone de fear, mais que j'avais encore mon set PvE zerk dague+warhorn/focus. ^^'

Heureusement c'était pas un tournoi, j'ai pu changer après m'être fait violer. :D

----------


## Maderone

Bah faut prendre l'habitude. 
Quand tu vas en mcm tu te dis pas que le truc de merde c'est que tu dois changer exprès tes armes/aptitudes pour le mcm. Nan, tu le fais et puis voilà. C'est pas un point noir, si juste une habitude à prendre.

----------


## Sephil

Pourquoi je changerais mes aptitudes et mes armes pour farmer ? oO

----------


## atavus

Un grand merci au canard POTHi pour m'avoir donner gracieusement le précu de la hache.

----------


## revanwolf

Je comprends mieux pourquoi tu est si riche  ::P:

----------


## Maderone

Donner... ? Quelqu'un t'as donné un précu alors que t'es pleins aux as ? 
Mais il est complètement c... ? xD

----------


## atavus

Ça doit être le karma. ::trollface::

----------


## Ptit gras

Vas te pendre.

----------


## Lee Tchii

En même temps Nalaaris, ya pleins de canards qui te filent des trucs alors que tu as deux légendaires  :tired: 
Mais c'est vrai, c'est nain juste.

----------


## atavus

> Vas te pendre.


 bah non j'ai un stuff élévé à faire.

----------


## BigGift

Ah bah y'a des canards sympas  ::ninja:: 

Et je suis d'accord avec Lee Tchi, moi j'ai donné tout mon amour a Maderone, jamais rien eu en retour que de la haine  ::sad::

----------


## Maderone

Toi ta bouche !
Même Pain est plut gentil ! Il m'a filé une arme en ticket de mon choix !

----------


## atavus

> Toi ta bouche !
> Même Pain est plut gentil ! Il m'a filé une arme en ticket de mon choix !


Tu as deux légendaires, tu devrais avoir honte.

----------


## Godmichou

Salut les Coins !

J'aurai besoin de l'avis de vieux routards, de celles et ceux qui ont suivi l'Histoire (du jeu) depuis le début ou presque. Ma situation est simple : j'ai mis un gros freins au jeu peu de temps après le premier event Halloween, suis passé en retraité et j'ai décidé il y a peu de revenir m'amuser en RvR, PvE et m'essayer au PvP.

Le hic est que je suis complètement perdu ! Tant de temps à rattraper, de choses à redécouvrir, à  comprendre, que ce soit au niveau du back (j'ai loupé la chute de l'Arche du Lion  ::(: ) comme au niveau du Gameplay. J'ai un perso 80 (qui n'a pas fini la campagne), les autres à 20.

Que me conseillez-vous ?

Merci-merci !

----------


## purEcontact

L'interface a beaucoup bougé mais le gameplay pas tant que ça.
Du coup tu peux prendre ton perso 80 sans trop être perdu.
L'histoire vivante, si tu n'étais pas là pour la vivre au moment où elle se passait, tu l'as dans l'os.

Si tu crées un perso, le leveling a changé, en finalement beaucoup plus chiant qu'avant puisque tu n'as accès aux premières aptitudes qu'à partir du niveau 30 (contre 11 auparavant) et les paliers sont aux niveau 60 et 80.
En gros, tes traits de grand maître, tu ne les aura qu'une fois niveau 80.
De plus, les aptitudes sont débloquées en fonction de tes actions dans le monde : soit tu passes à la caisse contre argent + point de compétences, soit tu fais des "défis" dans le monde.

----------


## Godmichou

L'Histoire vivante je la sentais bien comme ça (dans mon luc) mais du coup, que s'est-il passé ? Le centre cosmopolite s'est il déplacé (pas cette mauvaise zone dans Gundaran tout de même  :tired: ) ou est-ce que ce sont les villes d'origine qui y ont gagnées en fréquentation ?

----------


## purEcontact

En parcourant le wiki-fr, si on commence à partir de cette page, toute l'histoire vivante est suivie et résumé de manière structurée.
En gros, c'est agréable à lire (contrairement au résumé de l'histoire vivante qui lui, est assez imbuvable).

L'atlas essai de résumer en vidéo et en screenshot l'histoire vivante.
Il reprends l'histoire vivante dans les grandes lignes.

La création de l'alliance de scarlett briar :



L'attaque de l'arche, sa destruction et la fuite des pnj :



La reprise de l'arche :



La fin de scarlett et le réveil du dragon :

----------


## Godmichou

God Damn, j'ai loupé ça  ::O: 

Merci beaucoup pour le résumé Pure c'est super cool  ::): 

Bon bah je vais m'y remettre avec les Canards en mode peinard alors  ::):

----------


## purEcontact

J'ai eu mon remboursement \o/.
J'ai tout conservé (jouets / toniques / tenues).

----------


## Maderone

J'ai eu mon remboursement. J'ai demandé à me faire rembourser 2 tenues à 800 gemmes. 
Je me suis retrouvé avec 2800 gemmes. Je suppose qu'ils ont choisi de tout rembourser sans tenir compte de qui voulait quoi. 
C'est sympa  ::o:

----------


## revanwolf

Remboursement reçue aussi,bien que avoir 4000 gemmes ça fait bizarre.

mais bon je vais pas m'en plaindre.

----------


## Snydlock

Comme vous, 1950 gemmes qui sortent de nul part, j'avais juste demandé le remboursement de l'équivalent de 550 gemmes et les costumes complets étaient censés être non remboursables.
Ou alors ils ont compté les skins de tête en plus (mais même avec ça, le compte n'est pas bon).
Et j'ai tout gardé donc c'est cool.
Du coup, faudrait que tout ceux qui ont acheté des vêtements de ville demandent à être remboursés même si ça leur convient tel quel.

----------


## Mr Decapsulator

Remboursement?

----------


## Godmichou

Heu oui pareil, remboursement de quoi ? Il y a eu un soucis "général" ? Me concernant je n'ai investit que dans un emplacement de perso et de sac (je crois) ... Vous auriez des lumières ? Merci  ::):

----------


## purEcontact

On parle du remboursement des tenues et des habits de ville n'ayant pas été transformé en tonique.
Si vous avez pris des objets comme le short karka, vous pouvez demander un remboursement (en gemmes, évidemment).

Le support ne se fait pas chier, il check votre compte et vous rembourse toutes les tenues / habits que vous avez (vous conservez tout).

----------


## Ptit gras

> short karka

----------


## Mr Decapsulator

Mince si j'avais su ...

----------


## Maderone

Tu peux demander encore maintenant hein.

----------


## Godmichou

Oki merci pour les élaircisements  :;):

----------


## blutch2

je savais pas ce remboursement. Mais je ne pense pas avoir des objets pris en compte dans le remboursement  ::sad::

----------


## Pulse

Un topic qui résume toutes les petites astuces et mécaniques obscures des skills pour chaque classe. Enjoy !  Par contre c'est en anglais hein....

----------


## Bartinoob

Sympa, j'ai appris deux-trois trucs sur l'ingé  ::):

----------


## Mr Decapsulator

Meme si c'est encore possible je n'est rien qu'on puisse me rembourser

----------


## Sephil

J'ai appris juste un truc sur l'elem, le burning speed short range, mais apparemment ça marche pas tout le temps, donc bon... :/

Je regarderai pour les autres classes plus tard. ^^

----------


## purEcontact

Comme quoi, j'avais tord : 




Je pensais que ce serai plus tard puisqu'ils annoncent "toujours" 2 semaines en avance.
Faut croire que là non, surement trop occupé par le lancement en chine  ::ninja:: .

----------


## BigGift

Ouuuuh le premier event que je vais vivre !  ::o:

----------


## revanwolf

Ils ont voulu faire un combo avec la sortie chinoise(pas bête) sans compter le fait qu'ils mette le bazar et le pavillon de la reine.

----------


## Sephil

Ben rassure toi Pure, t'es pas le seul, WoodenPotatoes aussi avait tort. :D

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Comme quoi, j'avais tord : 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Je pensais que ce serai plus tard puisqu'ils annoncent "toujours" 2 semaines en avance.
> Faut croire que là non, surement trop occupé par le lancement en chine .


Je me demande si j'ai bien fait de vendre une rose des sables la nuit dernière à 80po ^^
(il m'en reste encore une et un sac à dos du zéphyr)

----------


## Sephil

Bah en principe on va pouvoir les avoir de nouveau, non ?  ::P:

----------


## revanwolf

mais au vue de ce qui s'est passé lors d'hivernel et d'hallowen,on peut emmètre des doutes.

----------


## Ptit gras

Fuck je voulais le dragon moi  ::(:

----------


## NayeDjel

Han le truc le plus important que j'ai remarqué dans la vidéo, c'est qu'ils ont utilisé la musique de GW faction *o*

----------


## purEcontact

Pas envie de faire un thread juste pour ça, du coup je le post dans le thread général.
C'est un tuto rapide que j'ai posté sur le forum officiel en réponse à des joueurs qui râlaient sur le manque de sécurité.




> *Pour avoir l'authenticator google sur votre ordinateur de bureau (ou pc portable) :*
> _Note : Fonctionne sur Windows XP/2003/Vista/2008/7/8 (32 ou 64 bit)_
> 
> Tutoriel étape par étape :
> 
> *1*- Téléchargez WinAuth (lien).
> 
> *2*- Dézippez le dans un endroit accessible (sur le bureau par exemple).
> 
> ...

----------


## purEcontact

Coq à l'âne :

Liste des déblocages d'aptitudes

----------


## ds108j

Topic des liens utiles ? En tous cas merci !

----------


## purEcontact

Je pense que c'est sujet à être changé en fonction des retours des joueurs.
Du coup, le mettre dans le topic des liens utiles, je pense pas que ce soit judicieux.

----------


## BigGift

Je suis mais vraiment (!) pas fan de ce système d'acquisition des traits...

----------


## Aarbron

+1 comme dirait l'autre, je suis niv 78 avec mon elementaliste et je n'ai debloqué en tout et pour tout 5 ou 6 traits, j'ai pourtant fait pas mal de regions a 100% et fait toute la quete d'histoire jusqu'a mon niveau.
bon je n'ai pas cherché pour le moment a debloquer ces traits mais une chose est sure, en jouant naturellement on debloque quasiment rien.

du coup j'ai commencé a regarder pour debloquer les traits interessant => quasiment que des evenements de groupe, donc soit on a du bol on tombe au bon moment et y'as du monde sur place pour faire l'event, soit faut motiver du monde dans ta guilde pour t'aider a debloquer tes traits.

sans parler du fait que les arbres sont bloqués jusqu'a tres tard dans les niveaux et qu'on ne peut pas beneficer des bonus liés

----------


## ds108j

> +1 comme dirait l'autre, je suis niv 78 avec mon elementaliste et je n'ai debloqué en tout et pour tout 5 ou 6 traits, j'ai pourtant fait pas mal de regions a 100% et fait toute la quete d'histoire jusqu'a mon niveau.
> bon je n'ai pas cherché pour le moment a debloquer ces traits mais une chose est sure, en jouant naturellement on debloque quasiment rien.
> 
> du coup j'ai commencé a regarder pour debloquer les traits interessant => quasiment que des evenements de groupe, donc soit on a du bol on tombe au bon moment et y'as du monde sur place pour faire l'event, soit faut motiver du monde dans ta guilde pour t'aider a debloquer tes traits.
> 
> sans parler du fait que les arbres sont bloqués jusqu'a tres tard dans les niveaux et qu'on ne peut pas beneficer des bonus liés


Je suis d'accord avec toi sur les arbres bloqués, après si tu as besoin d'aide, il n'y a pas que des connards égoïstes dans la guilde, tu demandes un coup de main, tu as quand même de grandes chances de trouver quelqu'un pour t'aider ! (enfin ça dépend des heures aussi, à 3h00 du mat, tu trouveras pas grand monde, sauf peut être pure !)

----------


## Aarbron

en fait je suis pas dans la guilde CPC mais une petite guilde de potes, merci pour l'offre de coup de main mais je devrais reussir a motiver qqu'uns dans ma guilde.
je mettais juste en avant le fait que d'obliger a faire des events de groupe pour debloquer des competences solo ca peut etre compliqué.

----------


## Maderone

> Première ligne d’aptitudes
> 
>     I – Compléter l’histoire personnelle de niveau 55.


Rien que ça... Je trouve ça hallucinant de connerie. 
J'ai remonté ma nécro lvl 63. J'ai deux aptitudes de débloqué. Tout ça parce que quoi ? Parce que je la monte à coup de grimoire de connaissance. Je suis incapable de faire des donjons et de monter un build correct. A moins de dépenser des fortunes en points de comp et argent... 
Quelle merde.

----------


## Kiyo

> en fait je suis pas dans la guilde CPC mais une petite guilde de potes, merci pour l'offre de coup de main mais je devrais reussir a motiver qqu'uns dans ma guilde.
> je mettais juste en avant le fait que d'obliger a faire des events de groupe pour debloquer des competences solo ca peut etre compliqué.


Plus avec le mégaserveur, franchement il en faut pour ne pas avoir grand monde pour faire des events de groupe maintenant. J'ai fait le tour des terres de Brisban avec mon reroll et on était un nombre conséquent par events, même pour les events d'escorte qui traversent la moitié de la map et se répètent toutes les 10 min, c'est dire. Donc ne t'inquiètes pas trop, je doute que tu aies grand mal à trouver du monde.

Bon et du coup j'ai recommencé ma voleuse pour bénéficier de ce nouveau système et je ne le regrette pas. Mon seul souci pour les autres persos que je vais delete du coup c'est que pour 2 d'entre eux j'étais vraiment contente du physique que je leur avais fait, je suis tristesse de ne pas être sûre d'arriver au même résultat en les refaisant  ::cry::

----------


## ds108j

> en fait je suis pas dans la guilde CPC mais une petite guilde de potes, merci pour l'offre de coup de main mais je devrais reussir a motiver qqu'uns dans ma guilde.
> je mettais juste en avant le fait que d'obliger a faire des events de groupe pour debloquer des competences solo ca peut etre compliqué.


Tu peux rejoindre jusqu'a 5 guildes en jeu.

Tu as qu'a essayer de joindre "Insert Coinz [CPC]". 
Puis quand tu veux tester les events, tu représentes cette dernière, tu dis bonjour, et tu demandes de l'aide ! 

CQFD !

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Mon seul souci pour les autres persos que je vais delete du coup que je vais delete du coup que je vais delete du coup


On ne delete pas un perso  :tired: 
On achète des emplacements supplémentaires  :tired:

----------


## ds108j

> On ne delete pas un perso 
> On achète des emplacements supplémentaires


Bonjour Mme Lee Tchii, j'aurais besoin d'un emplacement de personnage pour ne pas avoir à en supprimer un, pouvez vous me financer ?  ::trollface::

----------


## BigGift

> Je suis d'accord avec toi sur les arbres bloqués, après si tu as besoin d'aide,* il n'y a pas que des connards égoïstes dans la guilde*, tu demandes un coup de main, tu as quand même de grandes chances de trouver quelqu'un pour t'aider ! (enfin ça dépend des heures aussi, à 3h00 du mat, tu trouveras pas grand monde, sauf peut être pure !)


Ah bon?  ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

> On ne delete pas un perso 
> On achète des emplacements supplémentaires


Mais tu sais que c'est débile comme raisonnement ? ^^ 
Si tu remontes le même perso, c'est quoi le soucis ? 
Compare le prix d'un stuff niveau 80 avec le prix d'un emplacement, tu verras que ça n'a rien à voir.

----------


## Kiyo

En fait j'aurais tendance à avoir le même raisonnement que Lee tchii, c'est un crève coeur d'effacer mes persos, même si bas niveaux et même si je dois les refaire à la quasiidentiques, jles aime moi, même mon asura  ::cry:: 

Mais bon, là je garde mes po pour tenter de faire mon météorologicus avant la sortie de guid wars 9 et mes euros pour plein d'autres trucs, donc tant pis  ::P:

----------


## Lee Tchii

Mad, cherche pas, t'es has been. Les po que tu as perdu en supprimant ton personnage ... tss ...

Anneliane, pourquoi tu les supprimes en fait ?

----------


## Kiyo

J'aime bien le nouveau système pour les aptitudes, j'aime beaucoup le fait de les "gagner" en faisant des trucs particuliers. A la base, je pensais que si mes rerolls étaient en dessous du niveau 30, j'en bénéficierai mais d'après ce qui a été dit, ce système ne s'appliquerait en fait qu'aux persos crées après la maj d'où mon envie de les recommencer. 

Remarque, je ne me souviens plus si ça avait été affirmé ou supposé, ça vaudrait le coup que j'en sois sure en fait ^^". Pour ceux qui en parlent au dessus, ce sont des persos avant maj ou après maj ?

----------


## BigGift

Je pensais aussi que c'était une bonne idée, pour ça que j'ai recréé un guerrier, mais finalement c'est gavant...

----------


## Lee Tchii

Euh, mais ... non ...
Rho ...
Tous les personnages qu'ils soient créer avant la MAJ ou après en bénéficient !
Il faut par contre débloquer les aptitudes, même si par le passé ton personnage à fait tel donjon/tel lieu visité.
Tu imagines bien que si les 12 personnages de Tatsu et les 8 personnages de Sephil ne pouvaient pas bénéficier des nouvelles aptitudes, ça aurait été une belle shitstorm ici !  ::P:

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Euh, mais ... non ...
> Rho ...
> Tous les personnages qu'ils soient créer avant la MAJ ou après en bénéficient !
> Il faut par contre débloquer les aptitudes, même si par le passé ton personnage à fait tel donjon/tel lieu visité.
> Tu imagines bien que si les 12 personnages de Tatsu et les 8 personnages de Sephil ne pouvaient pas bénéficier des nouvelles aptitudes, ça aurait été une belle shitstorm ici !


16...

----------


## Kiyo

En fait ce n'est pas pour bénéficier des nouvelles aptitudes mais du nouveau mode d'acquisition des aptitudes, devoir faire tel event pour telle aptitude, tel boss pour une autre, etc... Apparemment, si le personnage a été créé avant la maj, même s'il était en dessous du niveau 30, les aptitudes vont se débloquer automatiquement, comme avant, c'est ça qui m'ennuie. Mais bon, je vais m'en assurer tout de même.

Edit : c'est vérifié, d'ailleurs en remontant le topic ça avait été en effet affirmé, pas supposé ^^"

----------


## Bartinoob

C'est du caca. Je vais tout acheter. C'est de la merde  :Emo:

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> En fait ce n'est pas pour bénéficier des nouvelles aptitudes mais du nouveau mode d'acquisition des aptitudes, devoir faire tel event pour telle aptitude, tel boss pour une autre, etc... Apparemment, si le personnage a été créé avant la maj, même s'il était en dessous du niveau 30, les aptitudes vont se débloquer automatiquement, comme avant, c'est ça qui m'ennuie. Mais bon, je vais m'en assurer tout de même.
> 
> Edit : c'est vérifié, d'ailleurs en remontant le topic ça avait été en effet affirmé, pas supposé ^^"


Non, mais tu es complètement cinglée.
Je doute qu'une fois que tu aura tout débloqué avec un perso, tu voudra le refaire avec un autre...

----------


## Kiyo

Ha ha, ça te surprend ?  ::P: 

Après pour l'envie de le refaire de persos en persos pour les trois quart ce sont des choses que j'ai faites et refaites volontiers et avec plaisir. Si d'aventures à un moment j'ai pas envie bah je débloquerais pas l'aptitude, j'attendrai d'être à nouveau motivée, et si ça vient pas ça sera pas bien grave. De toute façon, je ne parle là que de 4 persos vu que j'ai encore 4 professions non 80, spas comme si c'était les 8 (quoique je n'exclue pas de refaire une elem  ::ninja:: )

----------


## purEcontact

Commence déjà par faire les 4 classes 80 avec ce nouveau système et tu verras après pour refaire un elem, okay ?  :^_^:

----------


## revanwolf

De toute façon Kiyo est une cinglé  :Cigare: 

perso le principe est intéressant mais par contre les choix pour débloquer les aptitudes,ben c'est nul(l'impression qu'ils ont fait au hasard)

j'aurais aimé des trucs un peu plus logique(genre mourir d'une chute pour débloquer le trait de réduction de dégâts de chutes).

----------


## Maderone

On devrait pouvoir laisser le choix sans que ça soit exorbitant. Si j'ai envie de rapidement monter une place pour faire du mcm, bah je l'ai dans le uc parce qu'il va soit falloir tout payer, soit me taper du pve... C'est débile.

----------


## Godmichou

Désolé de faire mon gros naze de newbee de ahem mais hormis la contrainte/challenge pour obtenir des capacités qu'apporte t-il d'autre ce "nouveau système" ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Bartinoob

Tu découvres le monde, contraint et forcé. Trokewl §  :;):

----------


## ds108j

> Tu découvres le monde, contraint et forcé. Trokewl §


Non. Tu peux payer sinon !  :;): 




> 10 silver + 2 skill points for each Adept Trait
> 50 silver + 5 skill points for each Master Trait


Jusque la, je ne trouve pas ça forcément hors de prix. On peut toujours mixer, débloquer celle que l'on peut débloquer selon le style de jeu (WvW ou bien exploration, ou histoire perso....) et te payer les autres ?

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Tu découvres le monde, contraint et forcé. Trokewl §


Je l'ai DÉJÀ découvert le monde avec mon élémentaliste.
Refaire des choses déjà faites ... Greumph  :tired:

----------


## ds108j

> Je l'ai DÉJÀ découvert le monde avec mon élémentaliste.
> Refaire des choses déjà faites ... Greumph


[Répétition] Bah tu devrais avoir de quoi payer en PO alors ! (vu que c'est un peu mort pour le moment pour ta légendaire)  ::trollface::

----------


## purEcontact

Tu peux trouver tout les arguments du monde, ce système est mauvais.

Avant, on montait en niveau et tout les 5 niveaux on découvrait des capacités.
Maintenant, on monte toujours en niveaux mais on découvre tout les traits au niveau 80.

C'est pourrave pour les anciens joueurs qui ont connu la méthode "gratuite" et tout autant pour les nouveaux joueurs qui doivent raquer (alors qu'ils n'ont pas forcément de thune) pour s'amuser.
Personnellement, devoir avancer de la thune pour avoir le +25% vitesse en guerrier, je trouve que c'est vraiment pourri.

----------


## ds108j

_[vient de lire la signature de Pure]_

D'accord.

----------


## Kiyo

Ce qui aurait été vraiment bien, c'est que les choses à faire pour débloquer les compétences soient différentes pour toutes les professions, là ça aurait été parfait.

Quant aux nouveaux joueurs, je doute que ce soit le manque de quelques aptitudes qui les empêche de s'amuser pendant leur levelling, je doute même que les aptitudes soient leur préoccupation première. Dans tous les cas, au vu de la rapidité et relative simplicité du levelling c'est clairement pas bien gênant.

----------


## Maderone

Moi ça m'empêche, clairement. 
J'adorais bidouiller ma classe en levelling, essayer des trucs différents, ce qui me plaisait ou autre... 
Là j'ai juste l'impression d'être un aveugle. Tu fais ta classe, t'as aucun choix, tu prends ce qui vient. Youhou !

----------


## Lee Tchii

Et puis, débloquer pour un personnage, ça va, le faire pour tous ... mon main, je comprends, les 3 autres, ça me fatigue d'avance.
Et je ne parle même pas du non-sens de devoir le faire deux fois pour deux personnages qui ont la même classe ... 
"Bonjour, vos personnages partagent désormais le karma, l'argent, les objets élevés, mais les aptitudes débloquées par un autre, non non non !"
 :tired:

----------


## Pulse

[QUOTE=Kiyo;7771163]Ce qui aurait été vraiment bien, c'est que les choses à faire pour débloquer les compétences soient différentes pour toutes les professions, là ça aurait été parfait.
Exactement, et aussi que les actions pour débloquer correspondent au level ou tu peux les débloquer. Car la c'est clairement fait à la va vite.
Faut savoir que c'est quand même la communauté qui a demandé ça à la base. 

Et franchement pour les anciens joueurs normalement c'est pas le nombre de skill point qui doit manquer vu comment on en ramasse à la pelle, ni même les sous.

----------


## ds108j

> Et franchement pour les anciens joueurs normalement c'est pas le nombre de skill point qui doit manquer vu comment on en ramasse à la pelle, ni même les sous.


+1 
Pour les nouveaux joueurs, sur leur premier perso, partir explorer, faire l'histoire perso, etc, c'est un peu le but (donc peu gênant en soi)
Pour les rerolls, Pulse à raison.

----------


## purEcontact

> Faut savoir que c'est quand même la communauté qui a demandé ça à la base.


Ah ouais ?
T'as un lien d'un truc officiel où Arenanet demandait l'avis à la communauté ? 
Ou, au pire, un reddit qui en parle.

Personnellement, j'ai l'impression que ça sort du client chinois et qu'ils se sont dit "ah ouais, c'est une feature cool, si on la mettait dans le client US/EU ?".
Je maintiens que *c'est très con.*

Je trouve le système aberrant *du point de vu d'un nouveau joueur*.
Quand j'ai up mon premier perso, mes points de compétences me servaient à... débloquer des *compétences*.

Sachant qu'en tant que nouveau joueur actuel, tu n'as aucune idée que ce que sont les aptitudes (tu n'as pas d'aperçu avant de les débloquer au niveau 30), tu as fatalement tendance à cramer tout tes points de compétences dans l'achat de compétences.

Là, un *nouveau joueur* qui veut en être au même point qu'un ancien joueur juste pour le premier palier (donc pré-patch du 15), il doit débourser 3po et *60* points de compétences.

En gros, au niveau où tu as économisé et où tu es en mesure de t'acheter ton premier skill élite, tu apprends *surprise* que pour avoir accès à un trait qui t'intéresse ça va te coûter des points de compétences.

Me concernant, c'est vraiment un aveu d'échec d'arenanet : ils se sont rendu compte qu'on atteignait trop vite le niveau 80 et qu'une fois qu'on y était, on avait assez vite fait le tour.
Du coup, ils rajoutent la chasse aux aptitudes comme "activité".

Finalement, c'est dans la même idée que l'élevé.
"On a fait une connerie avec l'exo, on rajoute du grind pour faire patienter".




> In most games, you go out, and you have really fun tasks, occasionally, that you get to do, and *the rest of the game is this boring grind to get to the fun stuff.*


Vous enverrez un rouleau de damassé et un parchemin d'aptitudes de compétence de ma part à ce monsieur  :;): .

Edit :



> Pour les nouveaux joueurs, sur leur premier perso, partir explorer, faire l'histoire perso, etc, c'est un peu le but (donc peu gênant en soi).


C'est peut être ton dada l'exploration, moi ça m'a pris plus d'un an tellement ça me faisait chier de le faire.
Dans un jeu qui prône le fait de jouer comme on veut et de donner du choix, plus ça va, plus ils restreignent.

----------


## ds108j

Et je redis encore ce que j'ai dit, puisqu'on parle des "nouveaux joueurs" :
Les traits sont utiles, je ne les dénigre pas, mais un joueur pourra monter au niveau 80 sans avoir "optimisé" ses traits.
C'est un peu la force de GW2 qu'on m'a plus que souvent vanté, il n'y a pas de build, joue ce que tu veux, et découvre toi même. Et bien sachez que l'on peut découvrir sans les traits.
Ensuite, en tant que nouveau joueur, je viens sur le jeu pour voir du contenu, pas pour me rusher et faire 100% de donjons ou de WvW (et encore qu'un reroll que j'ai amené lvl 1 en lisière, en 10 minutes j'avais déjà débloqué un trait)
Je sais pas, j'ai du mal à concevoir un nouveau joueur qui ne ferait pas l'histoire perso, qui ne ferait d'explo et dont le seul but serait de rusher 80. Et encore comme je le disais précédemment, c'est pas tant un problème que ça, c'est juste que sa "progression" ne sera pas Opti.

Pour moi les traits te servent à "optimiser" ta façon de jouer. Et pour monter 80, je suis désolé mais tu n'as aucun besoin de l'être.

---------- Post added at 15h28 ---------- Previous post was at 15h23 ----------




> C'est peut être ton dada l'exploration, moi ça m'a pris plus d'un an tellement ça me faisait chier de le faire.
> Dans un jeu qui prône le fait de jouer comme on veut et de donner du choix, plus ça va, plus ils restreignent.


Sérieusement, si l'exploration, l'histoire personnelle, et les quêtes t'ont saoulés, ça a du être terrible pour toi, et je te dis bravo pour t'être accroché !
C'est une composante essentielle du MMORPG. Il a certes le PVP, voire le WvW, mais si tu ne cherches que ce genre de gameplay, il y a de très bons TPS ou FPS en arène qui répondent à ces critères bien mieux.

----------


## purEcontact

Une vidéo qui résume bien ce que je pense qu'il manque à Arenanet :




C'est un mec qui a linké ça en réponse à un dev qui disait qu'Arenanet prenait en considération les attentes de la communauté pendant le développement des features.
Selon moi, c'est une approche très idiote : tu imposes ton idée, tu l'améliores en fonction des retours.

Alors oui, tu auras des retours négatifs, mais en attendant, les joueurs auront du contenu.
Le designer derrière la SAB, il a pas attendu que la communauté lui donne des feedback sur l'idée d'un donjon/jumping puzzle, il l'a fait et ça a plu.
On a dû lui faire le reproche que c'était trop simple : il a poussé le vice en mettant le mode tribulation.

Il a affiné son prototype en fonction des retours, il a pas attendu des retours sur une idée avant de mettre en avant un prototype.




> Sérieusement, si l'exploration, l'histoire personnelle, et les quêtes t'ont saoulés, ça a du être terrible pour toi, et je te dis bravo pour t'être accroché !


Tu le fais exprès ?
L'exploration *à 100%* m'a saoulé, l'histoire personnelle *à 100%* m'a saoulé, faire *tout* les coeurs de *toutes* les maps m'a saoulé.
C'est pas parce que j'aime un peu de tout que j'ai envie de faire tout à 100%.

Je sais pas comment je peux être plus clair, pendant mon leveling, j'ai fini aucune zone à part les 2 premières humaines parce que je les aime beaucoup.
J'avais pas spécialement envie de me coltiner tout les events d'Orr et de débloquer tout les points d'intérêt pour arriver 80 et être en mesure d'être "optimisé" au niveau 80.

Le joueur qui vient pour le sPvP parce qu'on lui a dit que c'était cool ( ::ninja:: ).
Il va devoir se taper du PvE pendant 80 level alors que dans GW1 ou avant le patch du 15, tu créais un perso t'avais accès à tout.
Demande l'avis à Caf ce qu'il pense du fait de devoir se taper 50 niveaux en PvE pour commencer à s'amuser en RvR sur TESO...

Edit :
Je sais comment être plus clair.
Tu aimes le riz ?
Bah t'en manges tout les jours, midi et soir pendant 6 mois (je suis sympa, t'as le droit aux sauces).

----------


## revanwolf

> Le joueur qui vient pour le sPvP parce qu'on lui a dit que c'était cool ().
> Il va devoir se taper du PvE pendant 80 level alors que dans GW1 ou avant le patch du 15, tu créais un perso t'avais accès à tout.


en spvp les anciennes aptitudes sont débloqué d'office même pour les nouveaux perso,seul les ajouts sont payant(ce qui un peu moins con)

----------


## Nessou



----------


## Maderone

> Et je redis encore ce que j'ai dit, puisqu'on parle des "nouveaux joueurs" :
> Les traits sont utiles, je ne les dénigre pas, mais un joueur pourra monter au niveau 80 sans avoir "optimisé" ses traits.
> C'est un peu la force de GW2 qu'on m'a plus que souvent vanté, il n'y a pas de build, joue ce que tu veux, et découvre toi même. Et bien sachez que l'on peut découvrir sans les traits.


Alors là, je suis archi totalement et absolument pas d'accord. 
Quand j'ai commencé GW2, le truc qui m'a impressionné à propos des classes c'est de pouvoir les aborder d'une manière totalement différentes d'un build à l'autre. Les traits changent vraiment du tout au tout la manière de jouer. Et c'est ce qui m'a plus. Tu mets tes armes, tes traits d'une certaines manière et paf, tu redécouvres ta classe sous un autre angle. 
Et franchement c'est ce qui fait la force du gameplay de GW2 pour moi. 
Donc nan, venir en Mcdonalds en donjon avec de la merde sur chacun de tes traits parce que t'es niveau 50 et que t'as pas eu le temps/l'envie/le niveau pour chopper les bons traits. C'est et ça restera toujours DE LA MERDE.

Comme Pioure, je trouve ça hallucinant de se tirer une balle dans le pieds à ce point. Et c'est rajouter du grind pour rajouter du grind. 

Pour simplifier aussi, j'aime le riz, mais j'en mangerai pas tous les jours.

----------


## purEcontact

> en spvp les anciennes aptitudes sont débloqué d'office même pour les nouveaux perso,seul les ajouts sont payant(ce qui un peu moins con)


Autant pour moi alors.

----------


## ds108j

> Tu le fais exprès ?
> L'exploration *à 100%* m'a saoulé, l'histoire personnelle *à 100%* m'a saoulé, faire *tout* les coeurs de *toutes* les maps m'a saoulé.
> C'est pas parce que j'aime un peu de tout que j'ai envie de faire tout à 100%.
> 
> Je sais pas comment je peux être plus clair, pendant mon leveling, j'ai fini aucune zone à part les 2 premières humaines parce que je les aime beaucoup.
> J'avais pas spécialement envie de me coltiner tout les events d'Orr et de débloquer tout les points d'intérêt pour arriver 80 et être en mesure d'être "optimisé" au niveau 80.
> 
> Le joueur qui vient pour le sPvP parce qu'on lui a dit que c'était cool ().
> Il va devoir se taper du PvE pendant 80 level alors que dans GW1 ou avant le patch du 15, tu créais un perso t'avais accès à tout.
> ...


Mais toi aussi tu le fais exprès ? Ou tu as vu qu'il fallait finir ton explo ou ton histoire perso à 100% ? On ne te demande pas d'avoir ta petite étoile jaune a côté de ton perso (ne pas faire de blague déplacée, ne pas faire de blague déplacée......)
Je te parle des nouveaux joueurs, tu en connais beaucoup des nouveaux joueurs qui sont venus sur GW2 *uniquement pour PVP et WvW* ?????
Et même, tu peux toujours payer, mais ça apparemment, comme tout le monde, bien sur vous râlez de devoir payer pour un truc que vous aviez gratuitement avant. ("De mon temps, on ne payait pas pour débloquer ses traits ! Que c'est dur maintenant !")
Et si tu veux payer, ça s'appelle du "farm", et bizarrement c'est une composante récurrente de tout MMO (et encore tu as de la chance, puisque tu peux farmer en PVP et en WvW ! C'est cool non ?).

Mais bon comme disait Silence : 



> Pure est contradiction, Pure est volonté, Pure est vérité. Ne cherche pas à revenir sur les principes fondamentaux de l'univers. D'autant qu'il a souvent raison.

----------


## Ptit gras

@Nessou : 10/10 would watch again

----------


## purEcontact

> Je te parle des nouveaux joueurs, tu en connais beaucoup des nouveaux joueurs qui sont venus sur GW2 *uniquement pour PVP et WvW* ?????


Je connais même une alliance (bon, elle est morte maintenant mais qu'importe) de guildes qui sont venu sur GW2 dans l'unique but de faire du WvW.  :tired: 




> Et si tu veux payer, ça s'appelle du "farm", et bizarrement c'est une composante récurrente de tout MMO


Farm / Grind, même combat, ça devait être une chose bannie de GW2.

Edit :




> Ou tu as vu qu'il fallait finir ton explo ou ton histoire perso à 100% ?


X – Compléter l’histoire personnelle La source d’Orr de niveau 80. (ligne 4)
XII – Terminer le mode histoire du donjon Arah (accessible au niveau 80). (ligne 5)

(Différentes lignes)
III – Compléter à 100% la carte des Champs de Gendarran.
IV – Compléter à 100% la carte du Passage de Lornar.
V – Compléter à 100% la carte de la Côte de la Marée Sanglante.
VI – Compléter à 100% la carte de la Montée de Flambecoeur.
V – Compléter à 100% la carte des Champs de Ruines.
VI – Compléter à 100% la carte du Marais de fer.
IV – Compléter à 100% la carte des Hinterlands Harathis.
V – Compléter à 100% la carte des Chutes de la Canopée.
VI – Compléter à 100% la carte du Mont Maelstrom
IV – Compléter à 100% la carte Falaises de Hantedraguerres.
V – Compléter à 100% la carte Marais de Lumillule.
VI – Compléter à 100% la carte Détroits des Gorges Glacées.

----------


## ds108j

> Alors là, je suis archi totalement et absolument pas d'accord. 
> Quand j'ai commencé GW2, le truc qui m'a impressionné à propos des classes c'est de pouvoir les aborder d'une manière totalement différentes d'un build à l'autre. Les traits changent vraiment du tout au tout la manière de jouer. Et c'est ce qui m'a plus. Tu mets tes armes, tes traits d'une certaines manière et paf, tu redécouvres ta classe sous un autre angle. 
> Et franchement c'est ce qui fait la force du gameplay de GW2 pour moi. 
> Donc nan, venir en Mcdonalds en donjon avec de la merde sur chacun de tes traits parce que t'es niveau 50 et que t'as pas eu le temps/l'envie/le niveau pour chopper les bons traits. C'est et ça restera toujours DE LA MERDE.
> 
> Comme Pioure, je trouve ça hallucinant de se tirer une balle dans le pieds à ce point. Et c'est rajouter du grind pour rajouter du grind. 
> 
> Pour simplifier aussi, j'aime le riz, mais j'en mangerai pas tous les jours.


Mes traits, j'ai vraiment commencé à m'y intéresser une fois 80 quand on a commencé à me montrer les Builds Zerk, condi, etc.... Avant je suis monté en les mettant n'importe comment, et ça ne m'a jamais empêché de tester d'autres configurations.

C'est vrai que beaucoup de nouveaux joueurs font les donjons en mode histoire en pick-up dès qu'ils ont le niveau minimum requis........
Je sais pas, j'ai l'impression que vous avez découvert le jeu il y a trop longtemps et que vous ne vous souvenez plus de comment c'était.

Je vois pas ça comme du grind, mais plutôt comme l'obligation (vous préférerez surement ce terme à "possibilité) aux joueurs de devoir découvrir autre chose que ce qu'ils auraient fait, et peut être se tourner vers des activités qu'ils n'auraient pas explorés.

Tu peux aimer le riz, en manger souvent (a différentes sauces) et un jour te payer un extra pour changer.

---------- Post added at 17h01 ---------- Previous post was at 16h56 ----------




> Je connais même une alliance (bon, elle est morte maintenant mais qu'importe) de guildes qui sont venu sur GW2 dans l'unique but de faire du WvW.


Et tu peux récupérer de l'or et des skills points en WvW et te payer tes traits, et ce même si tu es flèche verte.




> Farm / Grind, même combat, ça devait être une chose bannie de GW2.


Does not compute.

Me serais-je trompé ? GW2 n'est pas un MMOrpg ? Faut pas farmer pour le craft ? faut par farmer pour les stuff HL ? faut pas farmer pour le tournoi WvW avec les ticks ?
Faut arrêter la, *GW2 est un MMOrpg*, ou l'on retrouve les codes basiques des MMOrpg. dont le farm, que ça plaise ou non à certains (personnellement j'aime bien farmer)




> X – Compléter l’histoire personnelle La source d’Orr de niveau 80. (ligne 4)
> XII – Terminer le mode histoire du donjon Arah (accessible au niveau 80). (ligne 5)
> 
> (Différentes lignes)
> III – Compléter à 100% la carte des Champs de Gendarran.
> IV – Compléter à 100% la carte du Passage de Lornar.
> V – Compléter à 100% la carte de la Côte de la Marée Sanglante.
> VI – Compléter à 100% la carte de la Montée de Flambecoeur.
> V – Compléter à 100% la carte des Champs de Ruines.
> ...


Je répète encore une fois.............. ça fera 4po et 20pa ainsi que 44 skill points. Merci.

---------- Post added at 17h01 ---------- Previous post was at 17h01 ----------

[/COLOR]Enfin bon, on est sur CPC, ça sert à rien, je lâche l'affaire.

----------


## Maderone

L'idée de base de GW2 était contre le farm ouais. 
Et au début, ça l'a été. 
Au début tu faisais n'importe quoi, ce qui te plaisait, ce que tu voulais et tu pouvais atteindre n'importe quel but aussi vite que les autres. 
Plus le temps passe et plus ils rajoutent une durée de vie illusoire. A coup d'arme élevés, à coup de farm de WB, de ralentissement du pve... Etc. C'est de pire en pire et c'était pas comme ça avant. Plutôt que de créer du contenu durable, ils rendent le jeu chiant et archi chiant.

----------


## Snydlock

Pas contre le farm, contre la course au stuff.
Y'a toujours eu du farm dans GW, inutile, mais du farm quand même.
D'ailleurs l’élevé, vu l'utilité, je n'en ferais pas un drame.
Par contre, les traits, c'est complètement con.

----------


## lPyl

Ils ont pris un élément qu'était bien et ils l'ont remplacé par un élément qui demande du grind chiant. Ah ouais, c'est l'inverse de ce qu'ils avaient fait pour les points de compétences (dans GW1), bien joué.

----------


## Nessou

> L'idée de base de GW2 était contre le farm ouais. 
> Et au début, ça l'a été. 
> Au début tu faisais n'importe quoi, ce qui te plaisait, ce que tu voulais et tu pouvais atteindre n'importe quel but aussi vite que les autres. 
> Plus le temps passe et plus ils rajoutent une durée de vie illusoire. A coup d'arme élevés, à coup de farm de WB, de ralentissement du pve... Etc. C'est de pire en pire et c'était pas comme ça avant. Plutôt que de créer du contenu durable, ils rendent le jeu chiant et archi chiant.


Tout était perdu, et dieu inventa le RP.  ::ninja::

----------


## Kiyo

Je suis totalement d'accord avec ce que dit ds108j, tant pour les nouveaux joueurs que ce système ne pénalise pas tant que ça que pour les anciens qui peuvent passer au travers sans souci en payant vu la somme demandée et ce qui a été accumulé par les joueurs de longue date. Sans compter que même pour les 100% explo c'est loin de demander un temps fou si vraiment on veut garder ses sous. Il n'y a guère que la partie sur l'histoire perso qui est vraiment contraignante en fait et on en revient à la possibilité d'acheter.

Par contre il faudrait se calmer sur l'amnésie nostalgique, au début quoique tu fasses tu ne gagnais rien, l'absence de récompense était un des gros sujet de plainte. Puis ils ont ajouté au fur et à mesure des récompenses pour les différents aspects du jeu et ce n'est que plusieurs mois plus tard qu'effectivement faire ce qui plait permet d'atteindre n'importe quel but. Cela dit c'est toujours vrai, le nouveau système n'impose pas de faire tous les jours telle map à 100% ou ne demande pas 15 jours de farm d'un truc pour le déblocage, on est loin d'un farm imposé.

Et de toute façon, là encore je rejoins ds108j, le farm est une composante inhérente au mmo, nul jeu ne peut tenir un joueur plusieurs heures par jour durant des mois sans l'amener à réexploiter constamment le contenu qu'il a à sa disposition. L'avantage dans gw2 c'est que tu peux faire plein de choses pour un même but et tu peux les faire à ton rythme contrairement aux mmo où les paliers de stuff sont obsolètes au bout de quelques semaines.

----------


## purEcontact

Je laisse tomber aussi.

On rajoute des contraintes là où on était libre.
On rajoute du farm là où il n'y en avait pas.

Mais comme tout ça "is okay", bah le jeu prends cette direction là.
C'est triste.

----------


## Snydlock

Cela dit, on râle pour les nouveaux joueurs sous prétexte qu'à la sortie du jeu, on avait pas beaucoup d'or et de pt de compétence mais d'un autre côté, les deux sont devenus beaucoup plus simple à récupérer.
Après, est-ce que ça compense correctement...

----------


## Nessou

> Par contre il faudrait se calmer sur l'amnésie nostalgique, au début quoique tu fasses tu ne gagnais pas toujours rien, l'absence de récompense dans un mode de jeu (pvp) était un des gros sujet de plainte. Puis ils ont ajouté au fur et à mesure des récompenses pour les différents aspects du jeu (pvp et events hors WB avec champions) tout en nerfant les récompenses des donjons, WB, events qui rapportaient pas mal et en ajoutant des récompenses qui sont du time gate (lauriers, coffres de succès) qui pop en même temps que le palier élevé qui est du time gate lui aussi et ce n'est que plusieurs mois plus tard qu'effectivement faire ce qui plait permet d'atteindre n'importe quel but en y passant du temps tous les jours pendant longtemps, mention spéciale aux récompenses pvp lolesques AKA va faire ton légendaire rien qu'en jouant en pvp.


Nice try !  ::P:

----------


## Snydlock

Soit pas de mauvaise foi Nessou, à la sortie du jeu les récompenses étaient misérables.
D'ailleurs, t'étais pas le dernier à le dire si j'ai bonne mémoire.  :;):

----------


## Kiyo

Euh non, aux débuts du jeu et je m'en rappelle très bien il n'y avait aucune récompense pour les champions, rien pour les donjons, rien de garanti pour les events de wb et ne parlons pas du mcm et du pvp. Les quoti rapportaient nada aussi d'ailleurs. Puis au bout de quelques semaines ils ont peu à peu ajouté des récompenses dans tous ces aspects du jeu les uns après les autres, pour en arriver au système actuel.

Edit : grillée par Snyd, et tout à fait d'accord avec lui  ::P:

----------


## Nessou

Ouais mais là vous parlez du TOUT début (genre les deux premiers mois) qui relevaient plutôt du hotfix et vous mélangez ça avec tous les changements durant la vie du jeu jusqu'à maintenant.

Si j'ai bonne mémoire j'ai jamais eu de soucis avec les anciennes récompenses, j'étais content de pouvoir farm arah c3b1, cita p1 p1 p1 p1, les WB en chaîne qui donnaient tous le jaune à chaque fois.

On est passés d'un système où certains modes donnaient rien du tout et d'autres donnaient sans limite, à un système blindé de limites de partout et où certaines récompenses sont juste histoire de dire "hé les gars, on vous récompense !".

----------


## Snydlock

Le WB s'était loin d'être tout au début du jeu. J'avais au moins 2 rerolls 80 à l'époque de leur up, je me souviens de la course aux évents et de la découverte d'un paquet de WB.
En fait, ce qu'ils ont nerf, c'est pas les récompenses (en dehors de l'or sur les mobs, rien n'a baissé) mais le farm de ces récompenses.

Et c'est toi qui mélange, Kiyo avait bien signalé "au début". Donc à moins d'être tombé dans une faille spatio-temporelle, la sortie de GW2 c'était pas il y a 2 mois.

----------


## Nessou

arah c3b1 => novembre 2012

----------


## olih

> Ouais mais là vous parlez du TOUT début (genre les deux premières semaines) et vous mélangez ça avec les ajouts récents.
> 
> Si j'ai bonne mémoire j'ai jamais eu de soucis avec les anciennes récompenses, j'étais content de pouvoir farm arah c3b1, cita p1 p1 p1 p1, les WB en chaîne qui donnaient tous le jaune à chaque fois.


 C'était pas au début les wb qui donnent du jaune à chaque fois, ça a du arriver en fevrier / mars 2013.

----------


## Nessou

> En fait, ce qu'ils ont nerf, c'est pas les récompenses (en dehors de l'or sur les mobs, rien n'a baissé) mais le farm de ces récompenses.


Pour moi un nerf de farm c'est un nerf de récompense.

----------


## Kiyo

Les lauriers sont arrivés je dirai 5 à 6 mois après les débuts du jeu, les récompenses des wb avec le rare garanti dans ces eaux là il me semble aussi de même que les coffres des champions. Les récompenses mcm sont arrivés quelques semaines après, on est loin de 2 semaines après la sortie quand même, surtout pour le pvp qui a été mis à niveau il y a peu je crois (enfin en même je n'ai pas suivi du tout pour le pvp).

Edit : toujours grillée, j'aurais pas du aller farfouiller dans les patch notes pour vérifier  ::P:

----------


## Maximelene

> Et si tu veux payer, ça s'appelle du "farm", et bizarrement c'est une composante récurrente de tout MMO


Une composante dont on nous avait promis qu'elle serait fortement atténuée, voire retirée, dans Guild Wars 2.  ::rolleyes:: 

Une composante qui devient de plus en plus présente, dans des domaines où elle est totalement dispensable, et absolument pas amusante.

Pourquoi avoir changé le système ? Il marchait très bien auparavant, personne ne se plaignait de la façon dont les compétences étaient débloquées, et ça a fonctionné parfaitement pendant 1 an et demi. Du coup : quelle est l'idée derrière ça ? Pourquoi forcer les joueurs à accomplir des choses qui ne les intéressent pas (que ce soit l'exploration ou le farm) pour débloquer des éléments essentiels, qui ne le nécessitaient pas auparavant ?

Une fois n'est pas coutume, je suis 100% d'accord avec Pure là dessus. Et, franchement, j'ai surtout du mal à comprendre ce qui est passé dans la tête des développeurs.

----------


## Snydlock

> Pour moi un nerf de farm c'est un nerf de récompense.


C'est parce que tu n'as aucune rigueur scientifique.  ::ninja::

----------


## BigGift

Pfff bon j'en ai plein le cul de me faire déco à chaque fois que je fais un tequatl et que ça se passe bien... (déco a 2mn de la fin alors qu'on le poutre)
Un systeme qui permet de se reco sur le serveur où on était juste avant la déco ce serait pas du luxe...

----------


## Snydlock

Tiens, en parlant de serveurs, j'espère qu'Anet a pensé (lol) à modifier l'accès aux combats du Pavillon de la Couronne autrement ça va être une horreur sans nom.

----------


## Pulse

> Ah ouais ?
> T'as un lien d'un truc officiel où Arenanet demandait l'avis à la communauté ?


Bah nan j'ai pas de lien comme j'ai pas de lien pour les armes et armures élevés. Mais c'est dans la même veine OUIN y a plus rien a faire au 80 OUIN c'était bien dans GW1 les compétences qu'on allait chercher sur des mobs.
Pour te parler franchement moi perso je m'en tamponne le coquillard, j'ai que mon necro (ma dernière classe) à up 80. Et je pense pas qu'il bougera d'un centimètre pour finir son leveling et pour acquérir ses nouveaux traits.
Pour te donner mon avis, ça serait moi qui développerai le jeu, j'aurai pas mit d'élevé (ou alors avec le switch des stats comme pour les légendaires), on pourrait switch les runes à la volé aussi et j'aurai laissé l'acquisition des traits comme il était avant. Et surtout j'aurai mit un point d'honneur à mettre une sauvegarde de build depuis très longtemps....

----------


## revanwolf

> Une fois n'est pas coutume, je suis 100% d'accord avec Pure là dessus. Et, franchement, j'ai surtout du mal à comprendre ce qui est passé dans la tête des développeurs.


Plus de fric dans les caisses,ou alors ils entre dans le troupeau.




> Tiens, en parlant de serveurs, j'espère qu'Anet a pensé (lol) à modifier l'accès aux combats du Pavillon de la Couronne autrement ça va être une horreur sans nom.


Je parierai que non,mais bon ils ont pu avoir un éclair de génie.

----------


## Sephil

Ils avaient dit qu'ils essaieraient d'améliorer le système de défi de la reine pour ses futures itérations, à voir s'ils ont eu le temps de le faire.

@ Pulse : sur GW1 les seules comp à aller chercher c'était les élites. Tous les skills en dehors de ça étaient disponible en ville chez des trainers. ET AUSSI, quand tu choppais une nouvelle compétence (que ce soit chez un trainer ou sur un boss pour les élites) ça débloquait cette comp POUR TOUS TES PERSOS PvP !

A la limite si ces nouveaux traits (le XIII de chaque ligne) étaient débloqués une fois pour toutes sur ton compte en PvP quand tu les choppes une fois ça me dérangerait pas. Mais là, c'est lié au perso, donc si tu veux utiliser un nouveau trait dans un build PvP, fini le reroll rapide. Genre si tu veux te faire un guerrier asura afro, avec des lunettes de soleil qui s'appelle Spam F One To Win, et le supprimer à la fin de ta session, t'es bon pour douiller. (Et faut avoir des parchos de comp en stock...)

Et si j'aborde le sujet de la garde robe, on n'est pas rendus. ^^' Parce que le coup du "We have a brand new interface for PvP that looks AWESOME guys!" et derrière "bon par contre on avait la flemme de faire 2 cases pour les armes aquatiques donc on a supprimé toute la flotte en PvP pour pas se faire chier", on pouvait se brosser pour avoir un onglet supplémentaire avec choix de skin applicable gratuitement quand tu es en PvP (comme c'était le cas depuis 1 an et demie).

----------


## Pulse

> @ Pulse : sur GW1 les seules comp à aller chercher c'était les élites. Tous les skills en dehors de ça étaient disponible en ville chez des trainers. ET AUSSI, quand tu choppais une nouvelle compétence (que ce soit chez un trainer ou sur un boss pour les élites) ça débloquait cette comp POUR TOUS TES PERSOS PvP !
> 
> A la limite si ces nouveaux traits (le XIII de chaque ligne) étaient débloqués une fois pour toutes sur ton compte en PvP quand tu les choppes une fois ça me dérangerait pas. Mais là, c'est lié au perso, donc si tu veux utiliser un nouveau trait dans un build PvP, fini le reroll rapide. Genre si tu veux te faire un guerrier asura afro, avec des lunettes de soleil qui s'appelle Spam F One To Win, et le supprimer à la fin de ta session, t'es bon pour douiller. (Et faut avoir des parchos de comp en stock...)


Comme le dit dit l'ours dans la pub Canal Plus "I DON'T GIVE A SHIIIIIIIIIIT !" sincèrement c'est pas moi que ca embête le plus. Moi je te fais juste le constat de ce que j'ai lu sur les forums. Ca serait moi je ne l'aurai pas mit en place, il y a d'autre priorités. Mais le fait est que beaucoup ont gueulé sur le manque de contenu après le 80, c'est bien pour ça qu'il y a eu l'apparition de l'élevé à la base, cette histoire d'aptitude c'est une extension de ce sentiment de vide après le 80. Du vieux time sink pourri et fait à la va vite.

C'est dommage car la vision du jeu à la base était bonne sur le papier, se stuff max rapidement pour ne faire que kiffer à jouer ses persos et collectionner des skins. Mais il y a eu trop de trucs implémenté contraire à cette vision du jeu, au pif l'élevé , les runes et cachets et avant la garde robe, les skins et les teintures lié à l'âme.

----------


## Arkane Derian

J'apporte 2 précisions en passant :

- L'acquisition des traits comme il est actuellement, ça n'a rien de nouveau dans GW2. C'était même le système prévu dès le départ (la flemme de ressortir les articles de l'époque). Je pense qu'il a été abandonné par manque de temps un peu avant la sortie du jeu (ils évoquaient encore ce système durant les bêtas).

- Il n'a jamais été question de virer le grind du jeu, simplement de le rendre entièrement optionnel. Là encore, si vous reprenez les articles de description du jeu avant sa sortie, vous verrez qu'à chaque fois qu'ils évoquaient le grind, ils précisaient "On a rien contre et ceux qui voudront le faire pourront toujours le faire". Alors me faîtes pas dire ce que je n'ai pas dit, hein ! Oui y en a de plus en plus et le contenu ajouté ne tourne quasiment qu'autour de ça (à mon grand désespoir). Reste qu'il ne faut pas non plus dire qu'Anet nous avait promis un jeu sans grind. Et le joueur qui débarque, il a quand même plusieurs centaines d'heures de jeu devant lui avant d'être confronté à ce problème.

Perso, sur le papier le nouveau système me plait, mais il y a des aberrations d'un niveau rarement atteint (aller récupérer un trait de bas niveau dans une zone de haut niveau  :Facepalm:  ) et qui sentent l'amateurisme et/ou le truc fait à la va vite. M'est avis que le nouveau système de répartition des points était prêt et qu'ils ont dû rusher pour trouver les conditions d'obtentions avant la sortie du patch.

Et si je trouve le système chouette, c'est à condition que ce soit un premier personnage. Pour les rerolls, je trouve ça idiot. Et clairement, si je devais remonter un perso maintenant après les 6 que j'ai déjà fait, ça me gonflerait de me retaper tous ces trucs pour débloquer les traits.

Enfin je terminerai en faisant remarquer qu'il y a quelques posts fourrés à la mauvaise foi  ::P:  Soyons honnête, pour ceux qui étaient là à la sortie, les traits sur le premier perso, on en avait un peu rien à secouer au début. Là encore, j'ai la flemme de faire de l'archéologie, mais on était beaucoup à penser qu'ils n'étaient pas très impactant. Et de fait, tu t'amuses rarement à faire du minimaxage sur un premier perso pendant la phase de levelling. Tu découvres le jeu et ses mécanismes, tu as des dizaines d'autres trucs plus intéressants sur lesquels te pencher.

Sur ce, je vous laisse, réveillez moi quand ils auront ajouté pleins de nouvelles zones.

----------


## mikelion

En fait on retrouve un peu de GW1 lorsqu'il fallait aller capturer les skins élites sur des boss.
Et puis les traits, on peut toujours les acheter.

----------


## revanwolf

> Et puis les traits, on peut toujours les acheter.


sauf que leur prix est prohibitif quand on compare au nombres de points de compétence obtenable en comptant les niveaux et ceux dispo en pve(281 points obtenable)sachant que le cout global de seul points de compétence doit être de 220/230.

donc si tu veut payer les aptitudes ça devient cher,après reste à voir ce qu'en pense un nouveau joueur.

----------


## BigGift

Ayééééé fini les cours! je suis officielement diplômé!!! (et sans emploi  ::ninja::  )

----------


## Kiyo

Félicitations  ::):

----------


## JulLeBarge

Salut les canards !

J'ai gagné récemment GW2 grâce à un canard, du coup je vais me lancer dans l'aventure, sans trop savoir par où commencer.
Déjà, question bête, si je veux pouvoir retrouver d'autres canards, c'est quel serveur qu'il faut prendre ?

Sinon vous auriez un guide pour bien débuter dans GW2, j'ai un peu peur d'être perdu...

----------


## olih

> Salut les canards !
> 
> J'ai gagné récemment GW2 grâce à un canard, du coup je vais me lancer dans l'aventure, sans trop savoir par où commencer.
> Déjà, question bête, si je veux pouvoir retrouver d'autres canards, c'est quel serveur qu'il faut prendre ?
> 
> Sinon vous auriez un guide pour bien débuter dans GW2, j'ai un peu peur d'être perdu...


Place de Vizunah pour la guilde insert coinz.
Et tu peux aussi passer sur le mumble cpc, il y a souvent du monde.

----------


## BigGift

Et on est gentils pour la plupart :D

----------


## Lee Tchii

Bravo Sponjiiiii !
Félicitations !
Faut faire la fête !

----------


## Sephil

J'ai enfin fini de récupérer les nouveaux traits (XIII de chaque ligne) sur mes 8 persos. C'est bien il m'aura fallu un mois. Non vraiment rien à redire, super système, parfaitement intégré dans le jeu, c'est bien plus amusant comme ça !  ::): 

Du coup je regardais un peu le wiki et je tombe sur cette page : http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Trait_guide
je regarde un peu tous les traits, et là... 3ème ligne en partant du bas de la page !
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH  AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH  AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH  AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH  AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH  AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH  AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH  AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH  AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH  AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH  AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH  AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH  AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH  AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH  AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH  AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH  AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH  AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH  AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH  AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH  AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH  AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH  AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH  AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH  AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH  AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH  AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH  AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH  AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH  AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH  AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH  AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH  AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH  AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH  AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH  AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH  AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH  AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH  AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH  AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH  AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH  AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH  AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH  AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH  AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH  AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH  AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH  AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH  AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH  AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH  AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH  AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH  AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH  AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH  AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH  AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

----------


## Zepolak

Euh j'avoue que ouais... Quand même...  ::O:

----------


## BigGift

pacompirs

----------


## Pulse

Je l'ai jamais rencontré ce boss  ::blink::

----------


## Sephil

> pacompirs


Sur EB (CBE en français, champ de bataille éternel) comme sur toutes les maps McM, y a quelques events PvE disséminés.

Parmi ces events, il y en a 2 qui sont des events de groupe qui demandent de tuer un champion. Un champion "treant" (les coeurs de chêne et compagnie) qui est vers Speldan, un camp au nord de la map dans le tiers rouge, et un champion "grub" qui est au pied du mur de vallée, le fort du tiers bleu.

Ces events de groupe semblent avoir un scaling totalement figé et ne pas du tout s'adapter au nombre de joueurs qui y participent, ils sont inintéressants au possible, les mobs sont des sacs à PV poteaux, il n'y a aucune limite de temps, il y a un cercle rouge à dodge de temps en temps, et un zerg de 50 joueurs met au moins 1/4 d'h à les tomber.

Tout ça pour un coffre qui rapporte même pas 10 badges, une chance d'arme de siège (bleue évidemment, faut pas non plus espérer de l'arme sup), et une misère d'xpm.

En maintenant 21 mois (ou presque) de jeu et au minimum 200h de jeu sur CBE, j'ai fait 3 fois l'arbre et 5 fois le ver, sachant que sur ces 8 events, 5 étaient au tout début du jeu quand les gens découvraient encore la map.
C'est le genre d'event que tu ne fais en général qu'avec une équipe de nuit, quand les adversaires sont allés se coucher et que ton serveur a repeint tout le reste.

En gros, un nouveau joueur qui veut éviter de payer pour ce trait a probablement plus de chances de chopper 3 précus en 3 essais à la forge que de trouver un blob pour tuer le ver géant de CBE.

Et le pire dans l'histoire c'est que c'est un trait absolument indispensable pour un bon nombre de builds en guerrier, primordial pour un mesmer shatter, très intéressant pour un necro spé bus (encore que ça je suis pas sûr, ça a peut être évolué), et le trait le plus puissant de toute la gamme en elem (si on me lançait un défi de duel en PvP en n'ayant droit qu'à un seul trait en elem, c'est celui là que je prendrais).

Bref, je trouvais déjà le système foireux avant de repérer ce détail, mais là, y a juste aucun argument valable pour avoir casé ce trait sur cet event.

----------


## BigGift

Ooooh ok, merci pour l'explication!
Je pense serieusement que les traits ont été disseminés totalement au hazard sans chercher une once de logique... et c'est completement con, du travail baclé, ils se sont vraiment foutu de nous sur ce coup...

----------


## revanwolf

c'est que maintenant que tu t'en rends compte Sephil pour le coup de cbe(je crois que je l'avais indiqué peu après la sortie du patch).

----------


## Hasunay

Bah bordel comme j'ai toutes les classes (sauf rodeur) je m'étais pas penché sur les méthodes d'obtentions des traits, quand on regarde 5 minute le truc on voit qu'il y a aucune logique ! Le mec qui débute sur GW mais ne veut faire que du 3w il fait comment ? 
Pour le ver je l'ai fait qu'une seul fois au début du jeu et ça avait pris un temps monstrueux même avec un mini-bus et un coup de main des adversaires ...

----------


## Lee Tchii

Tenez, d'ailleurs, il parait que j'ai un badge animatrice.
Est-ce que ça intéresserait des canards de participer à des événements de guilde dont le but sera de débloquer ces différents traits ?
On a déjà la reine karka après les missions de guilde.
L'idée serait de multiplier ce genre de choses voir de prendre plusieurs soirées pour en débloquer la plupart. Avec la liste des traits allant être débloqués ...
Ça pourrait être sympa, un peu comme quand on parcourait tout Orr au début du jeu, les levels 80 escortant les petits cantons tout en bleus !
Et pour vos rerolls, ce sera plus sympa à grinder.
Me semble-t-il.

----------


## purEcontact

On escortait pas vraiment qui que ce soit dans Orr, on farmait pour acheter les tomes de commandeurs et se faire de la thune  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Hasunay

C'est une bonne idée, dans le même genre mais différent j'avais bien aimé la séance reroll en canarobus. Des activités comme ça en pve c'est toujours sympa.

----------


## Ptit gras

Clairement ça peut faire l'objet d'un event de guilde, m'enfin faut oublier tous les map completion.

----------


## BigGift

Ah ouais c'est clairement une bonne idée! Je vote pour

----------


## purEcontact

Perso, ça m'intéresse pas du tout.
Par contre, je sais qu'il faut débloquer le mode histoire pour certaines aptitudes et si ça vous intéresse, je peux en profiter pour vous montrer les chemins qui se farm régulièrement.
En gros, on fait le mode histoire et je prends le temps de vous expliquer certains chemins en exploration (cf le topic du trading).
J'ai pas la science infuse, je fais pas des solo runs et je suis clairement pas du niveau d'autres joueurs dans la guilde mais je veux bien prendre le temps d'expliquer à ceux qui le veulent (no shit sherlock  ::ninja:: ) certaines astuces.

*Notes au passage :* 
Oui, je risque de soupirer lors des explications (ça fait longtemps, les nouveaux comprendront pas  ::): ).
Non, ce n'est pas parce que vous m'exaspérez (ou autre) : c'est ma façon de m'exprimer lorsque j'explique des stratégies ou des mécaniques de jeu.

_Edit :_
En fait non, je suis comme ça, cherchez pas plus loin.

----------


## Ptit gras

Osef on aime pas tes explications.


 ::trollface::

----------


## Maderone

Pioure respire juste un peu fort quand il explique des trucs. Alors on croit vite qu'il en a marre  ::ninja::

----------


## Sephil

Haha, ça me rappelle un prof de chimie en prépa qui m'avait incendié pendant une khôlle parce qu'il pensait que je soupirais à chaque fois que je répondais à ses questions. x)

----------


## blutch2

> Tenez, d'ailleurs, il parait que j'ai un badge animatrice.
> Est-ce que ça intéresserait des canards de participer à des événements de guilde dont le but sera de débloquer ces différents traits ?
> On a déjà la reine karka après les missions de guilde.
> L'idée serait de multiplier ce genre de choses voir de prendre plusieurs soirées pour en débloquer la plupart. Avec la liste des traits allant être débloqués ...
> Ça pourrait être sympa, un peu comme quand on parcourait tout Orr au début du jeu, les levels 80 escortant les petits cantons tout en bleus !
> Et pour vos rerolls, ce sera plus sympa à grinder.
> Me semble-t-il.


Je trouve l'idée intéressante

----------


## Takeo Kikuta

Hello !
Les sorties et les dj + explications m'interessent perso' :D.

----------


## MrLampkin

Je suis en train de télécharger Guild Wars 2, je n'ai cependant pas vraiment d'affinité avec une classe ou une autre. Je ne suis pas un grand joueur de MMO, mais celui-ci a attiré mon attention. Auriez-vous des conseils de classes pour le pvp/mcm ? Car je suis un peu perdu au milieu de toutes ces possibilités.

----------


## Zepolak

Je te suggère de survoler les descriptions de chacune des classes sur un wiki ou autre. Ou sinon de décrire ta façon de jouer à d'autres jeux. Parce que c'est difficile de conseiller sans rien savoir de ce que tu aimes.

----------


## MrLampkin

Je vais donc préciser un poil. Je suis un ancien joueur de GW1 dans lequel j'avais joué presque exclusivement un rôdeur (et ritualiste mais malheureusement il n'y a pas dans gw2). Toutefois, apparemment cette classe n'est pas forcément géniale dans le cadre de bus McM. Après je n'ai aucun avis personnel, je n'ai jamais mis les pieds sur le jeu. 

Par conséquent, dans un désir de changer drastiquement de gameplay, j'aimerai me tourner vers un style de jeu orienté au CaC. Comme pour GW1, je suis très intéressé par le contenu pve hl comme les donjons. Je compte aussi jouer en McM. 

Question de curiosité, qu'ils s'agissent du McM ou des donjons HL, les groupes/bus sont généralement formés par quelles classes ?

----------


## BigGift

Boah Cac c'est Guerrier ou wawa, kiffkiff, à mon avis (même si je ne l'ai que très peu joué) le gardien est plus intéressant dans le sens où les possibilités sont plus variées (soutient, barbare, heu...)

Bref les autres me corrigeront surement, c'était un avis purement subjectif.

----------


## Ptit gras

Le PvE HL ça n'existe pas sur GW2.

----------


## Bartinoob

Guerrier. Très demandé en MCM, très demandé en pve, complètement fumé en pvp. Et tu te payes même le luxe de pouvoir xp ton perso en écrasant ta tête contre ton clavier tellement le leveling est simple  :;):

----------


## ds108j

> Le PvE HL ça n'existe pas sur GW2.


Le PVE opti par contre.

----------


## Godmichou

> Guerrier. Très demandé en MCM, très demandé en pve, complètement fumé en pvp. Et tu te payes même le luxe de pouvoir xp ton perso en écrasant ta tête contre ton clavier tellement le leveling est simple


 ::w00t::   ::XD::

----------


## Gwenn

> Boah Cac c'est Guerrier ou wawa, kiffkiff,


 :tired: 

Je veux tester une classe à distance avec un arc long et un familier, tu me conseille rôdeur ou ranger ?  :tired: 

Bon sinon pour ne pas uniquement troller, je joue guerrier depuis le début du jeu et j'ai à peine envie de toucher les autres classes tellement je trouve le guerrier sympa et marrant à jouer.
Et t'as vraiment le choix des armes qui donnent un style de jeu radicalement différent (même si les ayatolahs de l'optimisation te diront "espadon / zerk sinon t'es un noob lol").

----------


## MrLampkin

Bon finalement je me suis lancé sur un guerrier humain. Pour l'instant j'aime beaucoup, le gameplay est assez nerveux et correspond à ce que je recherchais. 

Bizarrement, je dois dire que muni d'un arc les compétences et le gameplay se transforment radicalement et se révèlent juste jouissif. Justement qu'en est-il du war/arc face au rôdeur, fait-il mieux ou moins bien ? Son rôle est-il similaire ? A-t-il une réelle utilité avec cette arme ?

----------


## Zepolak

Est-ce que c'est ici que je perds toute crédibilité en déclarant qu'au début du jeu, quand j'étais innocent et gentil, c'est en guerrier arc/fusil que je me suis le plus éclaté ?

----------


## BigGift

Dans gw1 je suis monté jusqu'au niveau 10 avec un guerrier baton  ::ninja::

----------


## purEcontact

> Bizarrement, je dois dire que muni d'un arc les compétences et le gameplay se transforment radicalement et se révèlent juste jouissif. Justement qu'en est-il du war/arc face au rôdeur, fait-il mieux ou moins bien ? Son rôle est-il similaire ? A-t-il une réelle utilité avec cette arme ?


Tu te poses trop de question.
T'aimes guerrier arc long ? Joue guerrier arc long.

Quand tu voudras te mettre sérieusement à un mode de jeu et que tu chercheras à être optimisé dans ce mode de jeu, tu lâcheras ton arc.
En attendant, amuses toi avec les armes et les utilitaires qui te plaisent.

----------


## Pulse

> Tu te poses trop de question.
> T'aimes guerrier arc long ? Joue guerrier arc long.
> 
> Quand tu voudras te mettre sérieusement à un mode de jeu et que tu chercheras à être optimisé dans ce mode de jeu, tu lâcheras ton arc.
> En attendant, amuses toi avec les armes et les utilitaires qui te plaisent.


Exactement mais pour ton information Lampkins, je rajouterai que l'arc sur le guerrier est souvent utilisé en sPvP, en roaming McM, et dans les fractales HL donc sache que tu ne perds pas ton temps avec cette arme si ça peut te rassurer.

----------


## Bartinoob

> Bon finalement je me suis lancé sur un guerrier humain. Pour l'instant j'aime beaucoup, le gameplay est assez nerveux et correspond à ce que je recherchais. 
> 
> Bizarrement, je dois dire que muni d'un arc les compétences et le gameplay se transforment radicalement et se révèlent juste jouissif. Justement qu'en est-il du war/arc face au rôdeur, fait-il mieux ou moins bien ? Son rôle est-il similaire ? A-t-il une réelle utilité avec cette arme ?


Joue avec ce qui te chante, ça n'aura aucune incidence sur la suite. L'arc entre rodeur et guerrier est complètement différent, les sorts associés n'ont absolument rien à voir, le rodeur pourrait jouer avec une corde à linge que ce serait pareil. Pour info, comme le dit Pulse, le build le plus faceroll du moment en spvp est marteau / arc, c'est monstrueusement efficace.

Bon, après en donjons, je suis un ayatollah zerk de l'espadon / épée+bouclier  ::ninja::

----------


## MrLampkin

Merci pour votre aide, je m'éclate vraiment bien avec mon guerrier. Même si je compte peut-être rapidement recommencer chez les Sylvaris ! Par contre en trainant un peu sur les forums de JoL je suis attristé d'apprendre que le rôdeur se fait presque lincher en ce qui concerne le spvp et mcm. Sur GW1 je prenais un réel plaisir en pvp, voir en gvg. Cela reflète l'avis de quelques grincheux ?

----------


## Bartinoob

Le rôdeur ne sert globalement à rien en donjon et en mcm. En spvp, un bon rôdeur est une sal*perie de m*rde à tomber par contre  ::(:

----------


## revanwolf

pour préciser l'avis tranché du collègue au dessus,le rôdeur dans GW2 n'a quasiment pas d'avantages de groupes,et le mode de jeu ou il brille(ou emmerde les joueurs adverse,au choix)c'est en spvp.

----------


## Nessou

Le rôdeur fait partis de la compo la plus opti en donjons, est très bien pour PvP, pour WvW en bus non par contre.

----------


## revanwolf

Effectivement en donjon le rôdeur est souvent présent dans des speedrun.(je me basais de cas ou tu te faisait kick du groupe parce que tu étais rôdeur)

----------


## purEcontact

Ouais, mais ça c'est parce que les joueurs jouent rôdeurs comme des bots (@bearbow full signet).
Du coup, la classe a une réputation de merde.

----------


## Maderone

> En spvp, un bon rôdeur est une sal*perie de m*rde à tomber par contre


 

Pour moi la classe qui reste la merde suprême en spvp, c'est le rodeur. A part le build pété de tank guérison/alté que je vois personne jouer, c'est de la rigolade. Un peu comme l'élem post patch

----------


## Snydlock

> A part le build pété de tank guérison/alté que je vois personne jouer, c'est de la rigolade.


Faut qu'on joue ensemble parce que j'en croise beaucoup des comme ça. Et ils sont pénibles.
Je préfère tomber sur des voleurs en fait.

----------


## ds108j

Les armes Phenix sont jolies !

En revanche, j'ai 3 tickets du Lion, et je ne sais comment en récupérer d'autres, c'est que dans les coffres du lion noir qu'on peut en looter ? (j'ai un faible pour la greatsword, le focus et  et le bouclier)

Edit : *DEMERDEZ VOUS POUR LES SKINS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Maderone

Oui, tu peux aussi faire le farm de clef pour essayer d'en chopper. 
J'ai environ 1 tickets tous les 3 runs d'1h30

----------


## ds108j

> Oui, tu peux aussi faire le farm de clef pour essayer d'en chopper. 
> J'ai environ 1 tickets tous les 3 runs d'1h30


Avec l'histoire perso tu farmes les clés ?

----------


## Maderone

Oui, rush quête histoire perso lvl 10 humain gens ordinaire

----------


## purEcontact

Par contre, les 30 gifs sur la page, c'est le mal.

----------


## ds108j

> Oui, rush quête histoire perso lvl 10 humain gens ordinaire


Merci ! Un nouvel objectif ^^ 
Me manque plus qu'un golem banker.





> Par contre, les 30 gifs sur la page, c'est le mal.


Rabat-joie ! C'est édité, mais moins parlant du coup !

----------


## blutch2

> Ouais, mais ça c'est parce que les joueurs jouent rôdeurs comme des bots (@bearbow full signet).
> Du coup, la classe a une réputation de merde.


 du vient de parler de mon build pve la  :tired:

----------


## purEcontact

Bah c'est très bien pour du world boss.
Tu te pointes comme ça en donjon, je te kick et je prends un rôdeur qui sait qu'il peut être utile au groupe.

----------


## blutch2

C est quoi un rodeur utile pour toi? 

( et ne t en fais pas, mon message precedent est au second degre je joue avec ce build en pve car il me permet de jouer solo si je n ai personne a proximite)

----------


## purEcontact

Un rôdeur qui pose un frost spirit :].

----------


## Skiant

> Rabat-joie ! C'est édité, mais moins parlant du coup !


Surtout avec les liens pétés à coup de search and replace foireux  ::P:

----------


## ds108j

voila c'est corrigé.

----------


## purEcontact

Voilà, c'est corrigé.

----------


## BigGift

Je les aime pas :/ trop de details, je trouve que ça ne colle pas à l'univers graphique général de gw2 (bon en même temps c'est un sacré bordel déjà cet univers remarques...  ::ninja::  )

----------


## Skiant

> ça ne colle pas à l'univers graphique général de gw2

----------


## Sephil

> Un rôdeur qui pose un frost spirit :].


Et qui vient au contact histoire qu'il soit pas le seul à profiter de son Spotter.

----------


## Ptit gras

J'ai du mal à lire ta remarque depuis mes 1500 de portée

----------


## Siscka

Dat gif.
____

Je re sur le jeu depuis genre 6 mois jme rend compte que jme suis fait emprunté mon compte par un chinois, pas cool.

Bref j'ai réussi a récup mon compte en moins de 24h supris par la réactivité du support.

Par contre j'ai perdu tout mes sets d'armures et ma thune.

Vous savez si le support peut me restitué tout ça ? Je leur ai demandé pas en attendant la réponse...

----------


## ds108j

> Dat gif.
> ____
> 
> Je re sur le jeu depuis genre 6 mois jme rend compte que jme suis fait emprunté mon compte par un chinois, pas cool.
> 
> Bref j'ai réussi a récup mon compte en moins de 24h supris par la réactivité du support.
> 
> Par contre j'ai perdu tout mes sets d'armures et ma thune.
> 
> Vous savez si le support peut me restitué tout ça ? Je leur ai demandé pas en attendant la réponse...


Dites les canards, c'est pas lui qui a pillé la banque de guilde ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Lee Tchii

Préparons le bucher, le goudron et les plumes en attendant la réponse du support  ::ninja::

----------


## Siscka

Haha j'étais pas dans la guilde canard bande de casu !

Mais malheureux ce qui vous arrive.

----------


## Sephil

Tu peux demander le rollback de ton compte juste avant la date du "hack".

Par contre, je sais pas si y a une durée maximale sur cette fonctionnalité. 6 mois ça fait peut être beaucoup.

----------


## Siscka

Bah j'attend toujours une réponse, c'est marrant ils ont été super rapide sur mon premier ticket  alors que c'était minuit passé mais là plus de nouvelles.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

J'hésite franchement à arrêter de jouer à ce jeu.

Je viens de cramer l'équivalent de 500po à la forge en y collant 1000 bâtons jaunes 80 crafté...
Dans le vent.

Ce putain de RNG de merde me gonfle un max.

----------


## Skiant

> J'hésite franchement à arrêter de jouer à ce jeu.
> 
> Je viens de cramer l'équivalent de 500po à la forge en y collant 1000 bâtons jaunes 80 crafté...
> Dans le vent.
> 
> Ce putain de RNG de merde me gonfle un max.


Can I have your stuff ?

----------


## ds108j

::'(: 

Un peu désolé pour toi du coup...
Tu voulais dropper le précurseur Baton ?

----------


## Lee Tchii

Il voulait me troller surtout.
Karma, Tatsu, Karma ...
Non, sans blague, je suis dégoutée pour toi ... Je continue à troquer des bâtons mais je n'ai plus qu'un espoir pour avoir un jour la Légende : les quêtes perso où on choisira son légendaire lié ... dans 2-3 ans quoi ...

----------


## ds108j

Je change de sujet,


Mais je n'ai vu nulle part sur le forum ce site : http://www.gw2dungeons.net/
Je le trouve très didactique pour tout ce qui touche aux runs de donjons (pour peu qu'on parle anglais) et personnellement, je pense bosser ma partie "théorie" pour les runs canards "skip" grâce à lui.

----------


## Godmichou

Je vais faire de même quand j'aurai du temps, cela économisera des soupirs à Mister Contact  ::lol:: 

Et merci d'avoir fait suivre  :;):

----------


## Sephil

> Un peu désolé pour toi du coup...
> Tu voulais dropper le précurseur Baton ?


Non, il voulait juste savoir combien fait 1000/4, mais il est très mauvais en calcul mental et il avait la flemme de sortir sa calculette.  ::ninja::

----------


## ds108j

> Non, il voulait juste savoir combien fait 1000/4, mais il est très mauvais en calcul mental et il avait la flemme de sortir sa calculette.


-_-

Merci pour la précision Sephil, je me disais bien que mettre 500po de bâtons à la forge pour obtenir un précurseur c'était un mauvaise idée ! (Un peu comme le Loto, je ne comprends pas ces gens qui misent sur la chance)

----------


## Lee Tchii

Après t'as Olih qui fait collection des précurseurs, ou Pain et Snyd (?) qui ont droppé l'espadon ya pas longtemps ...

----------


## Siscka

Vous pouvez m'invitez dans la guilde cpc, j'précise que je joue plutôt en mode casu mais jsuis un mec cool  :^_^:

----------


## Lee Tchii

La charte CPC tu liras, la réponse tu connaitras  ::ninja::

----------


## Snydlock

> Après t'as Olih qui fait collection des précurseurs, ou Pain et Snyd (?) qui ont droppé l'espadon ya pas longtemps ...


Steack, pas Snyd. 
Snyd il aimerait bien avoir un précu, n'importe lequel, même un truc aquatique.
Juste pour pouvoir se dire qu'il n'a pas balancé des jaunes pendant un an dans la cuvette pour rien.  ::|:

----------


## olih

Looter le baton, mon rêve  :Bave: .
Tatsu de toute manière tu sais bien que le jeu te troll non ?
C'est pas nouveau  ::trollface:: .

----------


## Takeo Kikuta

Un précu ça se loot pas qu'à l'HV ? :D
En voilà une nouvelle  ::P: .
Allez, voyez le bon côté des choses, suites aux nouvelles mécaniques apparues avec le Pack, le nouveau mode d'obtention des précu va pouvoir voir le jour ! (hormis les paths JcJ je vois pas d'ailleurs..)

----------


## purEcontact

Jeudi soir (demain) à 21h, event *UUUUUUUUUUUULTII* proposé par Leetchi et Mr Slurp.
Venez nombreux !

----------


## ds108j

Short le délai !

----------


## purEcontact

Mr Slurp étant finalement "moyen dispo", on fera ça une autre fois  ::(: .

----------


## Mr Slurp

Encore une fois je m'excuse purE : patpat :  :Emo:

----------


## atavus

> Steack, pas Snyd. 
> Snyd il aimerait bien avoir un précu, n'importe lequel, même un truc aquatique.
> Juste pour pouvoir se dire qu'il n'a pas balancé des jaunes pendant un an dans la cuvette pour rien.


Pourquoi Snyd parle de lui à la troisième personne  ::huh:: .

----------


## Snydlock

> Pourquoi Snyd parle de lui à la troisième personne .


Parce que Snyd, de temps en temps, il aime bien parler de lui à la troisième personne.  :^_^: 

Ne me faite pas croire que je suis le seul à le faire.  :tired:

----------


## Maderone

Maderone pense que t'es con et le seul à faire ça  :tired:

----------


## Nessou

Nessou il aime le chocolat.

----------


## Bartinoob

Barti pensait à faire un C-C-C-COMBO BREAKER mais s'est dit que s'il le tapait comme ça, il breakait pas grand chose. Bon, en même temps, maintenant que c'est tapé, autant cliquer sur "Envoyer".

----------


## BigGift

Bob il est bouray <3

----------


## Sephil

> Maderone pense que t'es con et le seul à faire ça


lequel ?  ::):

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Bravo Arenanet

J'ai déjà eu ma récompense de la ligue... Avec juste 15h d'avance.
En entrant en lisière...

----------


## Mr Decapsulator

Recompense de la ligue?

----------


## Ptit gras

En gros ça fait depuis le début de ce matchup que si tu vas en lisière tu choppes le coffre de la saison 2 de McM si t'as fini le meta.

----------


## Mr Decapsulator

A ok , faut que je me bouge alors.
Et il y a quoi dans le coffre?

----------


## purEcontact

Donc ils prennent pas en compte le classement du dernier match up ?

----------


## Ptit gras

C'est plus un bug qu'une feature si tu veux mon avis  ::P:

----------


## tibere

rien reçu moi ^^

----------


## Ptit gras

Moi j'évite la lisière.

----------


## Zepolak

Attendez, mais ça veut dire qu'un paquet de gens vont se faire avoir non ?
Se faire avoir ou recevoir le coffre en double... ?

----------


## Skiant

J'me rappelle pas avoir reçu un truc en allant en lisière et pourtant j'ai fini le méta.
Y'a moyen de savoir quelque part si on a déjà reçu le coffre ?

----------


## Maderone

Ou c'est juste Tatsu qui a eu sa quotidienne qui est venu gueuler direct sans vérifier  ::P:

----------


## Lee Tchii

En tout cas, quand on a pas touché au méta, on a pas de coffre  ::sad::

----------


## Ptit gras

Non mais Tatsu ne dit pas des conneries, c'est sorti sur reddit dès vendredi dernier. Cela dit ça à l'air limité à certains comptes.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Ou c'est juste Tatsu qui a eu sa quotidienne qui est venu gueuler direct sans vérifier


Je l'ai linké en /g saleté de maderone.

----------


## Maderone

::):  (pour Skiant)

----------


## Vhanlay

Hello les Guildiens, dites je suis en pleine phase de revalorisation métaphysique et je cherche un MMO qui saurait me procurer l'amour dont j'ai tant besoin.
J'ai longtemps joué à WoW (jusqu'à BC) et j'ai pas mal aussi joué au premier GW sur lequel je m'étais bien éclaté. l'ambiance était au poil, le levelling très simple, les combinaisons de skill énorme + les bots et les héros, qui permettaient de combler le manque d'amis. Je suis un gros joueur, habitué au farming mais un peu dégouté de la répétitivité de la chose, et je me revois mal refaire les 50 journa de WoW. J'adore le pvp.
Cependant je lui trouvais un défaut, c'était la course au stuff (qui justement n'existait pas), plus grand chose à faire à part la campagne et le pvp une fois level 20. Et je regrette aussi la fameuse trinité (tank / heal / dps) qui n'est pas présente.

Quant est-il de GW2, j'ai regardé la vidéo de LFG http://www.jeuxvideo.com/chroniques-...-00112678.html
et j'avoue ne pas être arrivé à me faire d'avis concret (nos deux amis n'étant pas vraiment convaincu).
L'univers est-il toujours si prenant ? J'ai cru comprendre que les zones étaient dorénavant ouvertes à tous ? Comme dans un MMO plus classique ? Existe-t-il toujours ce système de bot pour les groupes ?
Le levelling est-il aussi simple et rapide que celui du premier GW (combien de temps environ pour ding lvl max ?) ?
Et une fois hl, doit on réellement se préoccuper de son stuff ? Les events/instances sont fun ? Dispose t'on toujours de la vaste variété des builds pour les classes ? Le contenu End game est il satisfaisant aussi ? Et votre avis sur le pvp ?

Une derniére question facultative, peut on toujours personaliser son interface ?

Merci a toi, qui prendra le temps de m'orienter dans ma quête.

----------


## Ptit gras

> L'univers est-il toujours si prenant ? J'ai cru comprendre que les zones étaient dorénavant ouvertes à tous ? Comme dans un MMO plus classique ? Existe-t-il toujours ce système de bot pour les groupes ?
> Le levelling est-il aussi simple et rapide que celui du premier GW (combien de temps environ pour ding lvl max ?) ?
> Et une fois hl, doit on réellement se préoccuper de son stuff ? Les events/instances sont fun ? Dispose t'on toujours de la vaste variété des builds pour les classes ? Le contenu End game est il satisfaisant aussi ? Et votre avis sur le pvp ?
> 
> Une derniére question facultative, peut on toujours personaliser son interface ?


Univers moins prenant que GW1.
Zones ouvertes, comme dans un MMO plus classique.
Pas de bot.
Leveling simple comparé aux standards des MMO, je dirais une cinquantaine d'heures.
Pour le stuff on doit se préoccuper de quelles stats on veut dessus, la quantité maximale de stat est plutôt longue à obtenir mais un stuff 2% inférieur (avec lequel joue la majorité des gens) est très facile à avoir.
Event/Instances : c'est du PvE donc je laisserais les pros en parler. J'ai bien aimé la première (et unique) fois.
Variété oui, vaste non. C'est vraiment restreint par rapport à GW1.
End game : voir les joueur PvE. Je suppose qu'il y a des trucs à faire s'ils sont encore là après 20 mois.
PvP : je connais peu le sPvP (arènes). Je pense qu'il est bon mais trop limité. Le McM est une sorte d'AvA qui se joue à 500v500v500 sur 4 maps différentes.
Pas de personnalisation d'interfesse.

----------


## Arkane Derian

> L'univers est-il toujours si prenant ?


L'univers/ background, oui il s'est même pas mal enrichi. Par contre, comme dans le premier, l'histoire principale est à chier par terre, Anet ayant commis la même erreur : ce n'est pas toi le héros, tu ne fais qu'accompagner ceux qui sont au centre de l'intrigue.





> J'ai cru comprendre que les zones étaient dorénavant ouvertes à tous ? Comme dans un MMO plus classique ?


Effectivement, le jeu est découpé en zones plus ou moins vastes où tu rencontreras plusieurs centaines d'autres joueurs.





> Existe-t-il toujours ce système de bot pour les groupes ?


Non, mais tu n'en as quasiment jamais besoin dans le levelling puisque en dehors de la quête principale et des donjons, tout se passe dans le monde ouvert et tous les joueurs autour de toi participent aux mêmes "quêtes" (ça s'appelle des events sur GW 2) et t'aident sans avoir à créer de groupe.





> Le levelling est-il aussi simple et rapide que celui du premier GW (combien de temps environ pour ding lvl max ?) ?


Simple oui, rapide non. Tu n'auras jamais recours au grind pour monter ton personnage (sauf si t'es pressé évidemment). Pour le temps, c'est difficile à dire parce qu'il y a énormément de moyens différents de gagner de l'XP (events, exploration, craft, farm). Suivant le ou les activités que tu pratiques ça va plus ou moins vite. A noter que la courbe d'XP n'est pas exponentiel et que passer du niveau 79 au 80 te prends à peu près autant de temps que passer du 9 au 10.




> Et une fois hl, doit on réellement se préoccuper de son stuff ?


Ca ne dépend que de toi. Hormis les très haut niveau de Fractales, rien n'exige d'avoir un matos de fou. Il est assez aisé d'obtenir du matériel de rareté exotique, et tu peux faire 99% du jeu avec ce matos. Tu verras pourtant vite que beaucoup de gens essaient d'avoir du matériel élevé ou légendaire, mais c'est simplement parce que tu as passé beaucoup de temps sur le jeu, il n'y a pas grand chose d'autre à faire en PvE (si ce n'est reroll et refaire les mêmes instances en boucle)




> Les events/instances sont fun ?


En grande majorité, les deux ou trois premières fois où tu feras un event ou une instance, tu vas t'amuser sans problème, ne serait-ce que par le côté découverte. Après si tu fais tes premiers runs avec des PGM qui te montrent toutes les astuces, tu vas vite t'emmerder. Mais ce n'est pas spécifique à GW2. C'est juste que le jeu tire beaucoup de son charme de ce côté découverte.




> Dispose t'on toujours de la vaste variété des builds pour les classes ?


La même variété non. Maintenant il faut être honnête, dans le premier GW, t'avais beaucoup de compétences que personne n'utilisait jamais. Là y en a certes moins, mais rares sont celles qui sont totalement inutiles.




> Le contenu End game est il satisfaisant aussi ?


Ça dépend de ce que tu entends par contenu endgame. Le jeu n'est pas structuré en phase leveling chiante/endgame intéressant. Quasiment tout t'es accessible durant ta montée en XP (le premier donjon est niveau 30 par exemple). Tu feras la même chose tout du long, mais il y a suffisamment d'activités différentes pour au moins en trouver une qui t'intéresse je pense.




> Et votre avis sur le pvp ?


Il y en a de deux types :

- Le PvP en petit comité (jusqu'à 10v10), basé sur la capture de points. J'en ai très peu fait, mais de l'avis général, c'est bien moins bon que ne pouvait l'être le GvG du premier GW en terme compétitif. Par contre c'est très fun à jouer.

- Le Monde contre Monde (contre Monde), ou McM, ou 3W. C'est du PvP de masse réparti sur 4 grandes cartes, où 3 serveurs s'affrontent pendant une semaine pour le contrôle de grosses structures (châteaux, tours, camps). A certains moments dans l'année il y a une sorte de championnat avec classement des serveurs (on parle de saison McM). J'y ai passé beaucoup de temps et c'est très prenant pour peu que tu t'investisses un minimum dans une structure qui en fait (chez CPC, tu trouveras le Barbarian Raid Club qui s'occupe de ça).




> Une derniére question facultative, peut on toujours personaliser son interface ?


Non, l'interface est fixe.

----------


## Vhanlay

Ok merci de vos retours messieurs. D’après ce que j'ai pu fureter à droite et à gauche je ne suis pas vraiment convaincu. Dommage qu'il n'y est pas une offre d'essai.

----------


## Ptit gras

Il y en a de temps en temps, ça fait un petit moment depuis le dernier weekend gratuit d'ailleurs.

----------


## Zepolak

> Ok merci de vos retours messieurs. D’après ce que j'ai pu fureter à droite et à gauche je ne suis pas vraiment convaincu. Dommage qu'il n'y est pas une offre d'essai.


Vu ce que tu as l'air d'attendre (et surtout vu que tu te réfères au premier GW, ah, soupir, le premier GW), je ne suis pas persuadé que le jeu soit taillé pour toi MAIS, mais c'est un jeu qui est désormais pas très cher, et sans abonnement. Je pense qu'il mérite amplement son prix ! En d'autres termes, je pense qu'il vaut le coût d'être essayé.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Tout pareil que Zepo, surtout quand le jeu est en promo sur le site officiel à moins de 20€.

----------


## Arkane Derian

> Ok merci de vos retours messieurs. D’après ce que j'ai pu fureter à droite et à gauche je ne suis pas vraiment convaincu. Dommage qu'il n'y est pas une offre d'essai.


Ouais, clairement, comme mes collègues, si tu n'es pas à 20€ près, attend la prochaine promo et prend le. C'est différent de ce que tu sembles attendre, mais ça ne veut pas dire que tu ne vas pas t'amuser pour autant. A la limite envisage le comme un jeu coop classique plutôt que comme un MMO. Trouve un ou deux potes pour t'accompagner dans l'aventure, et vous êtes partis pour une centaine d'heure de jeu facile pour tester tout ce que propose GW2. Ça fait pas cher de l'heure.

----------


## Takeo Kikuta

Je suis totalement d'accord, il est souvent à -50 et pour 20e il vaut plus que le coup !

----------


## Vhanlay

Pour un vingtaine d'euros effectivement je craquerais bien. Je n'ai malheureusement plus le temps (ni l'envie) de m'investir dans un gros MMO à la WoW (que j'ai pourtant adoré). Je cherche vraiment à éviter les quêtes journalières et le farming nobrain (tuer les 150 pignoufs des crabes pour avoir les compo pour une pièce). Je préfére m'éclater en instance coop etc (dans mon souvenir celle du 1er étaient plutôt fun, avec pas mal d’objectifs différents).

Comme je sais que GW à une importante composante pvp (d'ailleurs il existe du pvp en 2v2 / 3v3 ?), ce coté m'intéresse aussi.

Je vais garder un oeil sur une éventuelle promo.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Entre les donjons et les fractales, bienvenue sur Guild Wars 2  ::lol::

----------


## Odrhann

Ah, la grande époque de Grand Cross me manque.  ::(:

----------


## Tygra

Je te dirais bien de revenir Rohdann, mais je joue plus vraiment non plus  ::P: 
(j'aime ton book !)

----------


## Zepolak

> Je préfére m'éclater en instance coop etc (dans mon souvenir celle du 1er étaient plutôt fun, avec pas mal d’objectifs différents).


Jouer avec 15-20 mecs pour éclater le nez de 30 voire 40 autres, est-ce que ça rentre dans la catégorie "instance coop" ?  ::trollface::

----------


## ds108j

Pour information : 37 clés du lion noir pour avoir mes 10 scraps, donc mon ticket.
J'ai mon skin de dague Phénix !

----------


## Sephil

c'te chatte  ::o:

----------


## Maderone

C'est ce que j'avais calculé à peu près. Entre 3 et 4 clefs pour avoir un morceau.

----------


## SteackHC

> Pour information : 37 clés du lion noir pour avoir mes 10 scraps, donc mon ticket.
> J'ai mon skin de dague Phénix !


En comptant 20 min pour un run putôt opti.

37*20min/60min=12.33 heures pour avoir un skin.

Ça doit revenir au même que de faire des runs donjon pour avoir les 60 PO pour le prendre à l'HV.

----------


## Sephil

Sauf que via les donjons y a pas de RNG, t'es assuré d'avoir des po.  ::P:

----------


## Snydlock

> c'te chatte


Mouais, pour mon tout premier skin j'avais du ouvrir une vingtaine de coffres.
Je m'étais finalement retrouvé avec 2 skins donc il est pas si chatteux que ça.  ::siffle::

----------


## Sephil

Ben allez mourir, voilà.  ::o: 

Depuis l'introduction de ces tickets, j'ai dû ouvrir une cinquantaine de coffres et j'ai toujours pas les 10 fragments. :D

----------


## ds108j

> En comptant 20 min pour un run putôt opti.
> 
> 37*20min/60min=12.33 heures pour avoir un skin.
> 
> Ça doit revenir au même que de faire des runs donjon pour avoir les 60 PO pour le prendre à l'HV.


Je suis pas opti 100%, il me manque le golem banker, ce qui fait que mes runs (en gardien) tournent à environ 25-30 minutes




> Ben allez mourir, voilà. 
> 
> Depuis l'introduction de ces tickets, j'ai dû ouvrir une cinquantaine de coffres et j'ai toujours pas les 10 fragments. :D


Toi tu as pas eu de bol en revanche :-/

----------


## Snydlock

> Ben allez mourir, voilà. 
> 
> Depuis l'introduction de ces tickets, j'ai dû ouvrir une cinquantaine de coffres et j'ai toujours pas les 10 fragments. :D


Et même pas un complet ? Mon pauvre.  ::):

----------


## Maderone

> Ben allez mourir, voilà. 
> 
> Depuis l'introduction de ces tickets, j'ai dû ouvrir une cinquantaine de coffres et j'ai toujours pas les 10 fragments. :D


Ah ouais, la loose totale à ce niveau...

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Ben allez mourir, voilà. 
> 
> Depuis l'introduction de ces tickets, j'ai dû ouvrir une cinquantaine de coffres et j'ai toujours pas les 10 fragments. :D


Je vois que je suis pas tout seul...
J'ai ouvert 10 coffres hier après la maj.
Résultat 0 morceau de ticket

----------


## Vhanlay

Bon j'avais vraiment rien à foutre en ce moment et j'ai craqué pour le jeu. En espérant vous voir in-game ! (et surtout ding super vite !). Des conseils pour le levelling ? Je suppose que suivre la trame principale est le plus simple.

----------


## purEcontact

> Des conseils pour le levelling ?


Jouer.

 ::trollface:: 

Sachant que quasiment tout dans ce jeu te rapporte de l'exp, ça sert à rien de farmer tel ou tel zone / event, tu vas juste te pourrir l'expérience de jeu.
Du coup, à la limite je peux te conseiller de finir une zone que t'as commencé (les 100%) mais c'est tout.

----------


## BigGift

Perso, pour leveler de maniere agreable et "rp" je finis les zones à 100% mais en suivant une logique, c-a-d si je commence une zone tout a l'est de la carte (norn ou charr), je continue d'aller vers l'est jusqu'a arriver aux bords de la map (en visitant completement toutes les zones sur la route)

----------


## Zepolak

> Des conseils pour le levelling ? Je suppose que suivre la trame principale est le plus simple.


Oui, vraiment, il y a bien sûr des moyens d'exploiter le jeu pour maximiser le gain d'expérience, mais ça concerne vraiment les gens qui en sont à leur 4ème perso ou plus je pense. Le gain d'expérience est marginal, mais la destruction de fun est importante.

Néanmoins, un truc qui rapporte pas mal de niveaux potentiellement assez vite est le craft, notamment Cuisine et Artificier jusqu'au niveau 400, qui sont faciles à faire et raisonnablement pas trop chers.

----------


## Vhanlay

Ouai, j'ai cru comprendre ça, certains disent que up deux métiers rapporte 20 niveaux, c'est donc bien de les garder pour le 60 -> 80. Vous confirmez ? J'ai surtout envie d'être level max et d'entamer le PvP/ Contenu Hl, le levelling ne m'intéresse pas vraiment (du moins pas en solo).

----------


## Zepolak

> Ouai, j'ai cru comprendre ça, certains disent que up deux métiers rapporte 20 niveaux, c'est donc bien de les garder pour le 60 -> 80. Vous confirmez ? J'ai surtout envie d'être level max et d'entamer le PvP/ Contenu Hl, le levelling ne m'intéresse pas vraiment (du moins pas en solo).


C'était avant que les métiers puissent monter à 500. C'est 8 niveaux par métier jusqu'au niveau de métier 400, je pense. Monter des métiers depuis le niveau 400 au niveau 500 est extrêmement cher (donc les 2 niveaux que ça fait gagner ne valent absolument pas le coût).

Par contre, il est tout à fait possible d'apprendre un paquet de métiers, tous, en fait. C'est juste que tu es limité à 2 métiers actifs et que passer de l'un à l'autre coûte un petit pécule. Donc c'est parfaitement possible de monter les niveaux de cette façon, sauf que ça coûte des sous qui vont te manquer (il faut bien payer les matériaux, le produit fini valant souvent moins que la somme du coût des matériaux nécessaires).

En ce qui concerne la nécessité d'être level max pour faire du PvP, ben... C'est éventuellement vrai pour le Monde contre Monde (et encore, enfin, c'est juste que tu serais plus fragile mais tu seras upscalé au niveau 80, il te manquera juste traits et compétences). Mais par contre, en PvP d'arène, c'est niveau 80 direct stuff max une fois que tu y rentres donc voilà quoi. Comme GW1. Quand au contenu HL, si on parle bien des donjons, ben... Y en a qui sont à faire au niveau 30, ce qui veut dire que tu seras *downscalé* si tu veux les faire un jour. Un donjon de niveau 30 se fait avec un perso de niveau 30, downscalé, oui, oui.

Dans GW2, le "endgame" est un concept qui est un peu battu en bréche. Voir fortement battu en bréche.

----------


## Ptit gras

Euh ouais...le contenu HL ça existe pas trop, le leveling est *vraiment* bien, et le PvP est accessible au niveau 2.

----------


## atavus

> C'était avant que les métiers puissent monter à 500. C'est 8 niveaux par métier jusqu'au niveau de métier 400, je pense. Monter des métiers depuis le niveau 400 au niveau 500 est extrêmement cher (donc les 2 niveaux que ça fait gagner ne valent absolument pas le coût).


C'est 7 niveaux par métier jusqu'au 400.

----------


## Vhanlay

On s'y prend comment pour le pvp au lvl 2 ?

----------


## Sephil

Tu cliques sur les 2 épées croisées en haut à gauche de ton écran, puis aller au coeur des brumes.

----------


## Arkane Derian

> On s'y prend comment pour le pvp au lvl 2 ?


Je ne peux que vivement te conseiller de rejoindre Insert Coinz, la guilde des canards. Avec le chat de guilde tu auras rapidement des réponses à toutes tes questions.
Ça se passe là

----------


## Ptit gras

Tout en sachant que tu peux avoir 5 guildes  ::):

----------


## Zepolak

Ah ouais clairement, hésite pas trop vis à vis des guildes. Y a énormément de canards dont CPC est pas la guilde initiale voire même principale et tout le monde s'en fiche (y a par exemple des gens qui ne représentent la guilde que lors des missions de guilde qu'on fait le dimanche soir et qui rapportent pas mal de thunes et de tout - mais là pour le coup, faut avoir un personnage qui a fait un minimum d'exploration pour pas plomber tout le monde). 

Pour beaucoup de canards, c'est : la guilde de pote avant tout, puis CPC, puis une guilde personnelle (pour le coffre et tout), puis soit des guildes à la con soit des guildes de gens sympas soit des guildes utilitaires (comme c'est le cas de Barbarian Raid Club [RAID] pour les CPC qui font du Monde VS Monde "sérieux"), etc...

Bref, une guilde, c'est comme un gant dans GW2.

(Sauf les guildes ultra, comment dire... Euh... Ouais y a des guildes qui autorisent pas d'avoir plusieurs guildes, mais c'est particulier et tu peux toujours quitter tes autres guildes si tu choisis de candidater dans une telle guilde).

En ce qui me concerne, j'ai CPC, RAID, Est (qui est ma guilde perso), VAS et GCK qui sont deux guildes "à thème" utilitaires. Tu passes à volonté de l'une à l'autre.

----------


## purEcontact

Moi, j'ai CPC(insert coinz), CPC(PvE insert coinz, influence drama) et DS(guilde perso).
 ::ninja::

----------


## ds108j

Le retour de la pioche infinie  Bone Pick [&AgEHqgAA] disponible chez le lion noir Messieurs Dames.

Ambiance Rising assurée, elle fait une joli "sprotch" noir au dessus de la mine ! 
Tout ça pour seulement 1000 gemmes ! Foncez !


(Bon je l'ai prise vu que j'attendais une pioche infinie depuis un petit moment, après avoir loupé la Lava)

----------


## Sephil

T'aurais dû attendre le retour de la pioche à pignons !  ::ninja::

----------


## BigGift

Je suis encore bourré putain... ça commence de bien faire hein!

et vous me manuez *manquez* bisous bisous, mais j'ai eu bf3 pour fratuit *gratuit* alors je sais pa *pas* quans *quand* je reviens <3
*

 et on a trouvé une *un* apattr *appart'* sur londres avec ma copine c'est tou *trop* cool! :D

----------


## Ptit gras

Bob il droppe les boissons aussi on dirait  ::trollface::

----------


## Gwenn

BF3 gratuit ?
Mais t'es au courant que le 4 est sorti ?

----------


## Bartinoob

Bah, BF3 ou BF3.1, quelle différence ?  ::ninja::

----------


## BigGift

Bah la difference c'est que le 3 etait gratuit pendant une semaine sur Origin

----------


## Lee Tchii

Coucou les canards.
Bon j'ai testé le G13 et la G600.
Je suis très contente du G13 (ya presque trop de boutons mais je m'y retrouve).
Par contre, la G600 est quand même sacrément grosse pour ma main. 
Quand j'essaie de faire des combinaisons clic droit+boutons, je me sens mal à l'aise. Et je n'arrive pas à avoir accès aux 12 boutons latéraux.
Mon pouce est trop petit :x
Alors je voulais votre avis : est-ce que ça reste la souris pour gamers la plus accessible ?
Est-ce que j'aurai ce genre de problèmes avec d'autres logitech ?
Et non, je n'ai pas la possibilité d'essayer les souris car je n'ai pas trouvé de point de vente les proposant là où j'habite ...
PS : je l'ai acheté sur Amazon, donc je peux la renvoyer sans soucis aucun.

----------


## revanwolf

La G600 étant une souris conçu pour jouer à des mmo donc c'est pas la plus simple à prendre en main(sans compter que tu essaye de configurer les 2 périphériques en même temps).

De mon point de vue le combo G13/G600 est clairement superflu,la g500 en combo avec le g13 serait plus adapté(bien que le g500 à  que 6 boutons).

----------


## Hasunay

Y a bien la Razer Naga avec moins de bouton et peut-être plus petite mais la G600 est vraiment bien c'est juste une question d'habitude, par contre au départ n'utilise pas le troisième clic c'est vraiment pas simple quand on l'a pas en mains.

----------


## Wizi

> Coucou les canards.
> Bon j'ai testé le G13 et la G600.
> Je suis très contente du G13 (ya presque trop de boutons mais je m'y retrouve).
> Par contre, la G600 est quand même sacrément grosse pour ma main. 
> Quand j'essaie de faire des combinaisons clic droit+boutons, je me sens mal à l'aise. Et je n'arrive pas à avoir accès aux 12 boutons latéraux.
> Mon pouce est trop petit :x
> Alors je voulais votre avis : est-ce que ça reste la souris pour gamers la plus accessible ?
> Est-ce que j'aurai ce genre de problèmes avec d'autres logitech ?
> Et non, je n'ai pas la possibilité d'essayer les souris car je n'ai pas trouvé de point de vente les proposant là où j'habite ...
> PS : je l'ai acheté sur Amazon, donc je peux la renvoyer sans soucis aucun.


Si tu as pas forcément besoin des 12 boutons sur le côté, essaye peut être le modèle du dessous Logitech G500s, beaucoup plus petite, avec 7 boutons programmable (hors les 2 clics et le clic molette)

----------


## revanwolf

> Y a bien la Razer Naga avec moins de bouton et peut-être plus petit mais la G600 est vraiment bien c'est juste une question d'habitude, par contre au départ n'utilise pas le troisième clic c'est vraiment pas simple quand on l'a pas en mains.


celle que t'as link est la naga hex(9 boutons dont 6 sur le pouce) la naga normal est une g600 by razer.

----------


## Hasunay

Ça change rien c'est bien la Hex que je voulais linké.

----------


## Bartinoob

Perso j'ai ça : http://www.amazon.fr/Souris-Sharkoon.../dp/B001QYN9ES

----------


## Lee Tchii

La razer serait bien vu que ya que 6 boutons sur le coté ... mais vu que j'ai un G13, et qu'on m'a vivement conseillé Logitech, j'aurai préféré rester là-dedans.
La G500 a pleins e boutons, mais combien sur le coté ? 2 ? 4 ? *comprend pas*

----------


## Vaaahn

> La razer serait bien vu que ya que 6 boutons sur le coté ... mais vu que j'ai un G13, et qu'on m'a vivement conseillé Logitech, j'aurai préféré rester là-dedans.
> La G500 a pleins e boutons, mais combien sur le coté ? 2 ? 4 ? *comprend pas*


Elle à 3 boutons sous le pouce, 2 clics latéraux et un central sur la molette, deux boutons de changement de DPI réassignable = 8 boutons facilement accessible.
(plus clic G, clic D, roulette cranté débrayable).

----------


## Snydlock

Mon frère a aussi la G600 et je l'ai aussi trouvée plutôt grosse pourtant, j'ai d'assez grandes mains.
Perso j'ai la Corsair M90 (on ne trouve hélas plus que le nouveau modèle, la M95 mais elle a l'air d'être identique), l'agencement des boutons demande un temps d'adaptation mais après, ça va tout seul.
Seul point gênant : c'est une brique. 
La première fois que je l'ai prise, j'ai cru qu'il y avait du plomb dedans.  ::O: 
Ma Razer Naga d'avant était une plume à côté.

----------


## Zepolak

Je veux pas casser l'ambiance mais pour discuter souris, y a quand même un paquet de canards super sympas dans les sections dédiés...

----------


## Lee Tchii

Ya une section spéciale MMO petite main ?  ::P:

----------


## Skiant

> Ya une section spéciale MMO petite main ?


Y'a un topic dédié aux souris, je pense qu'ils peuvent bien s’accommoder de tes demandes particulières.
Après je ne garantis pas qu'ils seront réceptifs aux poneys.

----------


## Ptit gras

Au bout d'un moment faut arrêter de croire que c'est le matériel qui est défaillant aussi, des fois y'a des liaisons psychomotrices qui déconnent  ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

Ahhh, enfin quelqu'un qui parle vrai !  ::ninja::

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Oulà, vous allez avoir des problèmes tous les deux.  ::ninja::

----------


## BigGift

les qnglais adorent mes ctpets!!!

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

J'ai pas réussi à déchiffrer le dernier mot.
Je doute que les anglais aiment ses pets.

----------


## BigGift

crêpes ^^'

----------


## Aarbron

question con, ca s'arrette a combien le pourcentage de chance qu'on fait augmenter avec les essences de chances?
je pensais que ca bloquerait a 100% mais j'en suis a 120% (sans boost) et ca continu d'augmenter  ::rolleyes:: 
c'est pas pour autant que je loot du precurseur ou de l'elevé  :^_^:

----------


## Skiant

Deux fois zéro ça fait toujours zéro.

----------


## Wizi

> question con, ca s'arrette a combien le pourcentage de chance qu'on fait augmenter avec les essences de chances?
> je pensais que ca bloquerait a 100% mais j'en suis a 120% (sans boost) et ca continu d'augmenter 
> c'est pas pour autant que je loot du precurseur ou de l'elevé


On peut monter jusqu'à 300 sans boost (mais ça prend très très longtemps à y aller, ou alors ça coute très très cher)

----------


## Aarbron

ok donc j'ai de la marge  ::O:

----------


## Maderone

http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Luck

----------


## Aarbron

ok merci, vu les tonnes de matos que j'ai recyclé pour en arriver deja a 120% ca m’étonnerais que j'arrive a 300% avant une bonne dizaine d'année et encore  :^_^:

----------


## Ptit gras

L'alliance Mamie Nova se barre de Vizu, ce jour mémorable marque le retour de l'envie de McM. C'est la fête du slip !

----------


## purEcontact

C'est pas le bon topic pour le drama vizunien, merci d'aller poster vos saloperies dans le thread RvR.

 ::ninja::

----------


## Takeo Kikuta

Heu... Il reste quoi sur Vizu du coup ? oO

----------


## Ptit gras

Rien, mais il vaut mieux être seul que mal accompagné.

----------


## atavus

> l'alliance mamie nova se barre de vizu, ce jour mémorable marque le retour de l'envie de mcm. C'est la fête du slip !
> 
> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net...rmwy_460sa.gif


http://forums.jeuxonline.info/showthread.php?t=1262637&page=1

Dat topic!  ::love:: 

Nessou & Sephil , j'ai de la peine pour vous.

----------


## Leybi

Non c'est bon ils partent focus la win sur Pierre Arborea  ::rolleyes::  Sephil & Nessou ont juste à supporter Sak et sa bande.

Et n'oubliez pas ce soir ! Evénement RAID spécial ! Tous les anciens et vétérans sont les bienvenus dans nos rangs.

----------


## Lee Tchii

J'peux pas, j'ai passage de grade  ::ninja::

----------


## Zepolak

> Heu... Il reste quoi sur Vizu du coup ? oO


Ils constituent un nombre de départs important, mais c'était ça ou voir le serveur plonger encore et encore au gré des dramas générés par Zélégant.

Là au moins, y a une cassure nette et franche qui va je l'espère permettre la guérison.

Précisément comme une amputation suite à une gangrène. Tu marches moins bien avec une seule jambe, mais au moins, t'es vivant et tu peux de nouveau faire des projets d'avenir (j'ai bien une petite idée mais encore faut-il voir si ça peut marcher).

----------


## Tygra

> (j'ai bien une petite idée mais encore faut-il voir si ça peut marcher).


On appellera ça "Canards Overlords" ? Ou "Canards Master Race" ?
please :3

----------


## Sephil

Je capte pas de quoi vous parlez. Pourquoi on serait à plaindre ?

Perso, je vois absolument pas en quoi l'arrivée d'un troll français sur un serveur euro anglophone change quoi que ce soit.

Vous accordez beaucoup trop d'importance à un ou deux joueurs. Mais vraiment.

----------


## Bartinoob

Ouais enfin ça, c'est surtout parce qu'il parle quasiment pas anglais donc peu de risque de foutre sa merde :')

----------


## atavus

> Ouais enfin ça, c'est surtout parce qu'il parle quasiment pas anglais donc peu de risque de foutre sa merde :')


Il va apprendre.




> Non c'est bon ils partent focus la win sur Pierre Arborea  Sephil & Nessou ont juste à supporter Sak et sa bande.
> 
> Et n'oubliez pas ce soir ! Evénement RAID spécial ! Tous les anciens et vétérans sont les bienvenus dans nos rangs.


J'ai pavillon.

----------


## purEcontact

> Précisément comme une amputation suite à une gangrène. Tu marches moins bien avec une seule jambe, mais au moins, t'es vivant et tu peux de nouveau *faire des projets d'avenir*.




 ::trollface::

----------


## meiKo

Quand c'est la tête qui est gangrenée... il n'y a plus vraiment d'espoir  ::):

----------


## atavus

> Quand c'est la tête qui est gangrenée... il n'y a plus vraiment d'espoir


Meuh non t’exagère, il faut juste faire une nouvelle tête.

----------


## Odrhann

> Ils constituent un nombre de départs important, mais c'était ça ou voir le serveur plonger encore et encore au gré des dramas générés par Zélégant.
> 
> Là au moins, y a une cassure nette et franche qui va je l'espère permettre la guérison.
> 
> Précisément comme une amputation suite à une gangrène. Tu marches moins bien avec une seule jambe, mais au moins, t'es vivant et tu peux de nouveau faire des projets d'avenir (j'ai bien une petite idée mais encore faut-il voir si ça peut marcher).


Et je reviendrai avec un service de propagande *communication motivationnelle* encore plus pouissant. :rire démoniaque:

----------


## Zepolak

> http://d1mxyp5ceukbya.cloudfront.net...lking-dead.jpg


Je ne connais pas ce monsieur (même si le nom de l'image m'indique son petit nom)...

----------


## purEcontact

Si t'as pas vu walking dead, je peux rien pour toi :x.

----------


## Takeo Kikuta

Moi qui voulais rentrer en contact avec l'alli.. xD.
Et bien Zépolak, si tu fais un truc, ça serait cool que tu m'en parles :D.
Comme au temps de GC où on aidait à la comm' via le portail  ::o: .
Si le LBM le fait pour RA, on peut bien le faire pour VS non !

----------


## Zepolak

En fait, j'attends une confirmation que Z ait migré. Apparemment, ce soir ce n'était pas encore le cas. Au vu des compétences démesurée du monsieur pour s'attribuer les mérites du travail d'autrui, ce n'est pas trop la peine de commencer quoi que ce soit tant qu'il est là.
De plus, parlons enfin du temps long, celui où on envisage le serveur sur la longue durée. Avant de revenir au top, faudra déjà envisager les étapes intermédiaires, qui sont plus autour de l'amusement pour chacun et pour tous, tout en faisant comme on a toujours fait sur VS : jouer pour le score.

De toute façon, si on fait un truc, faut que ce soit propre et suffisamment decentralisé pour éviter qu'un nouveau chefaillon puisse tout foutre en l'air.

----------


## BigGift

Je reviendrai, promis, dès que 'auatai le net dans mon nouvel appart' c ui ets pas gagné, un bordel de trouver un bon operateur en angleterrer Oo bsious

----------


## Sephil



----------


## Takeo Kikuta

+1 Sephil  ::P: .

Et je suis totalement d'accord avec toi Zepolak  ::): .

----------


## ds108j

> http://i.imgur.com/BxkFzOM.png


CoF P2 ? 
 ::trollface::

----------


## Tigermilk

> CoF P2 ?


Oh oui encore !

----------


## Sephil

Ouais mais faire un CoF p2 à 3 en étant bourré, c'est nettement plus classe que poster sur un forum !  ::o:

----------


## Caf

> Si t'as pas vu walking dead, je peux rien pour toi :x.


Même moi je connais.

----------


## Arkane Derian

> (j'ai bien une petite idée mais encore faut-il voir si ça peut marcher).

----------


## Leybi

Le masterplan cpc  :Cigare:

----------


## olih

Comme quoi, prévoir 2ans à l'avance, ça peut commencer à payer.


Spoiler Alert! 


On parle bien du plan de base de domination totale hein ?

----------


## lPyl

Hum, je suis le seul a avoir reçu un mail débile d'anet qui essaye de m'apprendre comment le combat marche dans GW2?

----------


## ds108j

> Hum, je suis le seul a avoir reçu un mail débile d'anet qui essaye de m'apprendre comment le combat marche dans GW2?


Non je me suis aussi fait troller cette nuit..........

----------


## revanwolf

Apparemment anet a eu des soucis avec les mails(ou alors ils considèrent que vous jouer mal).

----------


## Skiant

> Hum, je suis le seul a avoir reçu un mail débile d'anet qui essaye de m'apprendre comment le combat marche dans GW2?


Idem.

----------


## Bartinoob

Je trouve ça bien d'envoyer un mail aux gens pour leur rappeler que jouer mouseclick, reconnaissance vocale ou bearbow c'est mal  ::ninja:: 

(rien reçu ici)

----------


## ds108j

pour les curieux qui ne l'auraient pas reçu :

----------


## lPyl

> (ou alors ils considèrent que vous jouez mal).


Faudrait déjà que je joue encore / que GW2 ait un sPvP intéressant  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Bartinoob

> Faudrait déjà que je joue encore / que GW2 ait un sPvP intéressant .


Tu peux jouer un asura qui stomp les méchants à coups de golem à réaction fouteur de baffes.

----------


## Sephil

J'ai eu le mail aussi. J'ai beaucoup ri pour le double-tap to evade. x)

Tellement de la merde quand tu strafe.

En fait je comprends même pas comment un jeu, dans lequel tu peux éviter une grande partie des projectiles juste avec du déplacement latéral, peut encore mettre le strafe par défaut sur A - E au lieu de Q - D, et un double tap pour evade.

----------


## Takeo Kikuta

Ils parlent pas des combos dans le mail, sont sérieux là ?

----------


## NayeDjel

Sérieusement c'est quoi cet email ? Je ne sais pas ce qu'il s'est passé chez Anet mais... ils ont pas genre 2 ans de retard pour expliquer le système de combat ? ou alors ils s'attendent à une arrivée de nouveaux joueurs...

----------


## revanwolf

Non mais comprenez la sortie chinoise les a tellement déboussolé qu'ils ont oublié que le jeu à déjà 2 ans.
 ::trollface::

----------


## NayeDjel

Bon bah je m'auto-quote 




> Sérieusement c'est quoi cet email ? Je ne sais pas ce qu'il s'est passé chez Anet mais... ils ont pas genre 2 ans de retard pour expliquer le système de combat ? *ou alors ils s'attendent à une arrivée de nouveaux joueurs...*


GW2 est à -50% jusqu'au 29 juin (dimanche) ceci expliquerait peut-être cela.
link : https://www.guildwars2.com/en/news/f..._source=client

----------


## Maderone

https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/foru...st#post4147436

----------


## revanwolf

La promotion du jeu en chine est comment dire bizarre.
 ::blink::

----------


## purEcontact

::huh:: 

Donc, pour mettre en avant la race la plus avancée technologiquement, ils l'a font gambader à moitié à poil dans la nature.
Seems legit.

----------


## revanwolf

un gars sur reddit a bien résumé le brainstorm de ce truc




> "Let's see, we have Bob here with the idea of a Seraph squad performing a military parade with banners in a major city center, Jim suggested having a Warband chasing through town, we've got Jane with a bunch of talented Sylvari cosplayers doing an event and Paul with fully-tattooed Norn and a tamed wolf as publicity stunt. Steve, what's your input?"
> 
> "Asura. Naked man with big ears wearing a bush in the middle of nowhere."
> 
> "SOLD!"

----------


## Bartinoob

Ah putain, je comprends ce que vous disiez hier, c'est vraiment horrible  ::XD::

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Je suis un peu déçu par le contenu de cette maj.

Du moins, concernant la partie des instances perso, ou la durée a été artificiellement augmentée en collant des mobs vétérans qui prennent 3 plombes à tuer.
Sans parler de l'autre 'naze' qui passe son temps à se téléporter de rocher en rocher, juste un mob anti cac, aucune difficulté réelle...
Et j'ai eu l'impression qu'on m'expliquais comment fonctionne les cristaux, alors que bon, c'est pas comme si on en avait pas déjà eu pendant 1 mois 1/2 avant... La seule nouveauté, c'est que maintenant, ils ont une durée limité, juste pour encore augmenter artificiellement la difficulté de certains trucs...

La nouvelle map est sympa, hormis le bug des sables mouvants qui continue à te tuer quand tu en sors (principalement sur la route du lama légendaire...)

----------


## mopalion

> Et j'ai eu l'impression qu'on m'expliquais comment fonctionne les cristaux, alors que bon, c'est pas comme si on en avait pas déjà eu pendant 1 mois 1/2 avant...


En même temps il faut que Anet prenne en compte les joueurs qui n'ont jamais fait le festival, qui déjà n'a rien d'obligatoire de base, mais en plus n'est là qu'un mois tous les ans. Là la carte c'est du contenu permanent, donc avec un peu de chance il n'expliqueront pas la prochaine fois qu'il y aura une map avec les cristaux.

Après c'est vrai que en 2 mois, il n'y a pas tant de choses nouvelles je trouve, et ça c'est dommage.

----------


## Wizi

Une petite liste des nouveaux plats 



> Bowl of Prickly Pear Sorbet: +80 ferocity, 28% chance on crit to grant might, 30m duration.
> Plate of Roasted Cactus: +100 ferocity, 33% chance on crit to grant might, 1h duration.
> Prickly Pear Pie: +40% condition duration, 33% chance on crit to steal life, 30m duration.
> Bowl of Cactus Fruit Salad: +40% condition duration, 33% chance on crit to steal life, 1h duration.
> Bowl of Cactus Soup: +70 toughness, regenerate health every second, 30m duration.
> Bowl of Black Pepper Cactus Salad: +70 toughness, regenerate health every second, 1h duration.
> Loaf of Candy Cactus Cornbread: +70 toughness, +20% boon duration, 30m duration.
> Bowl of Nopalitos Saute: +70 toughness, +20% boon duration, 1h duration.
> Prickly Pear Stuffed Nopale: +70 power, +40% condition duration, 30m duration.
> Bowl of Sweet and Spicy Beans: +70 power, +40% condition duration, 1h duration.

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Sans parler de l'autre 'naze' qui passe son temps à se téléporter de rocher en rocher, juste un mob anti cac, aucune difficulté réelle...


Spoilerrrrr !  ::o: 

Bon, j'ai pas tout vu, loin de là.
Avec un groupe de canards très sympas hier soir, on a fait les deux premières instances, on a trouvé au hasard 20 cristaux (21 pour eux ...) des pièces perdues.
On a localisé les lunettes (je n'ai pas réussi à y aller :/), le coffre au fond de la mine (mais pas assez de tokens pour acheter le nécessaire de crochetage), la grenouille qu'il faut battre sans tomber, on a fait le succès survie dans le sable, on a vu passer Bip Bip ! Je l'ai tapé une fois, mais il fait super mal ...
Enfin c'est sympa, la map est très belle (même si quand on regarde la carte, pas si grande que ça).

Mes GROSSES déceptions : 
- la durée limitée des cristaux. 
Oui, c'est pour rajouter du défi ... mais je suis nulle en saut, alors si on me met la pression de la durée, ça va mais pas mais pas DU TOUT ! 
- Et aussi, si on est assez con pour filer 1 po au quaggan, on a MÊME PAS une phrase de remerciement.
Ça c'est vraiment NUL ! Même pas un achievment "naïf" ! Grrrrrrrr !
- Le méchant est ENCORE un sylvari ?
Après Canach et Scarlett, tremblez ! Voici les silencieux en colère ! Franchement, quand mon personnage a parlé des silencieux, au début, j'me suis dit ... là, j'ai raté quelque chose. Bonjour je trouve un extrait de psaume par terre et j'en déduis que celui qui a fait le coup est un sylvari silencieux ?
Il a fallu que je me souvienne vaguement que, dans la zone sylvari 1-15, près d'une maison en ruine, on croise un livre par terre, avec des psaumes, pour que je comprenne d'où ça sortait ? Autant des fois on a l'impression d'être pris pour des gosses de 12 ans, autant là ça tombait du ciel !

----------


## Tygra

> Mes GROSSES déceptions : 
> - la durée limitée des cristaux. 
> ...
> - Le méchant est ENCORE un sylvari ?


La durée limitée des cristaux c'est pour que le gameplay de la zone soit varié en fait. Ça évite une zone full jumping puzzle comme le Bazaar. Je pense que c'est une bonne chose : amélioration des capacités de mouvement et utilisation de la verticalité tout en gardant les combats.
Sans vouloir m'avancer, je pense que du "méchant sylvari" on va en bouffer, hein. Je crois que le dragon de la jungle s'est réveillé. 

Moi j'aime beaucoup.

Spoiler Alert! 


 Le décor est splendide, les tempête de sables sont une très bonne idée. On a des trucs cachés à collecter comme les Sky Cristals, des events qui ne sont pas que du bash, un jumping puzzle, le retour d'une bonne partie du old lore, une amélioration de l'AI, des instances d'histoire que j'ai trouvées intéressantes et laissant la place à de belles choses pour la suite, un boss fight aux mécaniques intéressantes ...
Et la carte va bien s'agrandir a priori.



Ils m'ont fait revenir. Ça m'occupera peu être que 3 jours toutes les deux semaines, mais j'ai envie de connaître la suite.

----------


## Ptit gras

> Bowl of Prickly Pear Sorbet: +80 ferocity, 28% chance on crit to grant might, 30m duration.
> Plate of Roasted Cactus: +100 ferocity, 33% chance on crit to grant might, 1h duration.


On sait s'il y a un cd interne et combien de temps dure le stack ?

----------


## ds108j

Bon ben ne pouvant me connecter avant la fin de la semaine, je bannis ce topic a spoiler, voire la section GW2.

A plus tard !

----------


## purEcontact

Je trouve la zone bien mieux branlée que l'ile karka.
Elle est plus petite et chaque partie de la zone est couverte par un event, j'aime bien.

Bon, comme il n'y a aucune progression au niveau des récompenses, j'ai aucun intérêt à farmer au delà de la découverte.
En gros, j'aimerais que les events rapportent 20/30 tokens et qu'on puisse acheter des skin au même tarif qu'en donjon.
Même si les skins me plaisent pas, au moins j'aurais un intérêt à faire la zone.
Là, je pense avoir fait tout les events, il n'y a pas de  méta (titre ou récompense) donc il y a très peu de chance que j'y retourne (peut être pour les cactus).

----------


## Tigermilk

J'ai un peu l'impression que la zone est la première d'une plus grande région qu'ils vont ouvrir petit à petit.

Bon ok je me paluche, mais ca serait bien non ?

----------


## Lee Tchii

J'aime pas le cd sur les cristaux  :tired:

----------


## purEcontact

> J'ai un peu l'impression que la zone est la première d'une plus grande région qu'ils vont ouvrir petit à petit.
> 
> Bon ok je me paluche, mais ca serait bien non ?




Spoiler Alert! 


C'est ce qui va se passer, ça a été dataminé

----------


## Tigermilk

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> C'est ce qui va se passer, ça a été dataminé


RAAAH cool, moi qui était à 2 doigts de me lancer dans Wildstar, je vais ranger ma CB (et puis je le trouve moche vraiment j'y arrive pas).

----------


## Lee Tchii

LA suite sur le nouveau topic dédié !

----------


## purEcontact

Pour ceux qui ont fait "skip skip skip" dans l'intro :

http://i.imgur.com/1He0ORb.jpg

Je comprends pas pourquoi on a pas eu ce genre de réflexion dans la saison 1.
Enfin, je suppose mais je vais pas crier à la théorie du complot  :tired:  :china:.

----------


## Tygra

C'est pas le seul endroit de l'épisode où le background de ton personnage est utilisé. J'ai eu quelques lignes de dialogue spécifiquement "sylvari". Apparemment tu apprends des trucs cool si tu es asura aussi.

Ça arrive tard dans la vie du jeu, mais c'est bien. Et ça aurait dû être là dès le début à la place du système de personnalité.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Déjà qu'on n'a plus de système de personnalité et qu'il n'était que rouge/bleu/vert.

----------


## Tygra

> rouge/bleu/vert.


Restons polis !

----------


## purEcontact

Je parle pas de la race, mais du fait que tu ai tué zhaitan.
Dans la saison 1, t'avais aucune référence à ton statut de commandant du pacte.

----------


## Ptit gras

Kommandant du packt charmido §§§

----------


## revanwolf

> C'est pas le seul endroit de l'épisode où le background de ton personnage est utilisé. J'ai eu quelques lignes de dialogue spécifiquement "sylvari". Apparemment tu apprends des trucs cool si tu es asura aussi.
> 
> Ça arrive tard dans la vie du jeu, mais c'est bien. Et ça aurait dû être là dès le début à la place du système de personnalité.


le must c'est si tu joue ingé sylvari où tu te prends dans ta gueule ta ressemblance avec scarlet.

----------


## blutch2

les nouveaux succès sont difficiles a avoir? Ils ne faut pas être une équipe prête pour un donjon pour réaliser les succès? Il ne faut pas farmer 1 journée IRL pour les obtenir(oui je pense a toi pavillon de la couronne)?

Je demande pour savoir car a chaque fois que j'essaye de faire les succès de l'histoire vivante je ne sais pas tous les avoir.  ::(:

----------


## Tygra

Je dirais que la grande majorité peut se faire tout seul. Mais surtout, le système a été changé : les achievs ne sont plus le centre de la maj et de l'histoire, ils se débloquent après avoir fini le contenu histoire. A leur place quoi.

----------


## Leybi

> le must c'est si tu joue ingé sylvari où tu te prends dans ta gueule ta ressemblance avec scarlet.


Asura je me propose presque d'être coauteur de la thèse de Taimi  :Cigare:

----------


## ds108j

Alors ma gardienne humaine qui n'a pas encore tué Zhaitan, et ben c'est resté sur des discussion classiques, et je n'ai pas noté une quelconque personnalisation.

----------


## Sephil

La seule réplique à propos de Zlatan, c'est quand tu parles à la soeur Delaqua dans la 1ère instance.

Après y a une personnalisation sur les dialogues avec Taimi pour les asuras, pour les ingés, et pour les ingés sylvari.

C'est tout je crois. Ca concerne 4 ou 5 boites de dialogue en tout et pour tout.

----------


## revanwolf

> La seule réplique à propos de Zlatan, c'est quand tu parles à la soeur Delaqua dans la 1ère instance.
> 
> Après y a une personnalisation sur les dialogues avec Taimi pour les asuras, pour les ingés, et pour les ingés sylvari.
> 
> C'est tout je crois. Ca concerne 4 ou 5 boites de dialogue en tout et pour tout.


Il y a aussi pour les humains selon ton rang(noble,sdf,pauvre).

----------


## ds108j

Tiens, tout autre chose, mais je vais avoir un envouteur charr (lvl2) à monter. Des gens qui seraient intéressés pour faire de l'explo et pour monter des persos à plusieurs ?

----------


## Tygra

> envouteur charr


On dit "chat illusioniste" déjà.  ::ninja:: 

Sinon, parce que ça doit piquer les yeux : 


Et en vrai j'ai une petite elem qui traine ... m'enfin je joue pas beaucoup. Fais du bruit dans le chan guilde, je viendrai avec toi si je suis là  :;):

----------


## ds108j

> On dit "chat illusioniste" déjà. 
> 
> Sinon, parce que ça doit piquer les yeux : 
> http://www.reactiongifs.us/wp-conten..._with_fire.gif
> 
> Et en vrai j'ai une petite elem qui traine ... m'enfin je joue pas beaucoup. Fais du bruit dans le chan guilde, je viendrai avec toi si je suis là


C'est pas faux pour l'illusionniste  ::ninja:: 

Pour ce qui est de piquer les yeux, je te présente : Zebree

----------


## Tygra

> Pour ce qui est de piquer les yeux, je te présente : Zebree


La couleur moutarde c'est pour l'emphase sur le piquant ?
Parce que je pourrais te proposer de l'habiller directement en rouge sang ...

----------


## BigGift

Han tu as fait un Charr! bienvenue dans la famille!! :3

----------


## ds108j

Tiens, je ne connaissais pas ! 

https://d3b4yo2b5lbfy.cloudfront.net/rampage/index.html

----------


## Zaiyurhf

> Tiens, je ne connaissais pas ! 
> 
> https://d3b4yo2b5lbfy.cloudfront.net/rampage/index.html


Et la vidéo qui va avec...



:nostalgie:

----------


## purEcontact

Bon, problème sur mon GW2.dat, je sais pas si ça vient de mon hdd ou du jeu (je crash systématiquement devant CoF, j'ai ma voleuse, ma gardienne et mon ingé de bloqué).
Je fais un chkdsk de mon hdd, je vais surement devoir redownload le jeu...
'fin bref, @pulse : m'attends pas pour les runs, c'est fortement compromis.

----------


## Bartinoob

T'as essayé d'ajouter -repair sur un raccourci ? Genre la cible doit donner ça ensuite : 




> "D:\Jeux\Guild Wars 2\Gw2.exe" -repair


Si ça peut t'éviter de tout re-dl  :Emo:

----------


## Lee Tchii

Lapin marché pour moi  :Emo:

----------


## purEcontact

Non, j'ai le même soucis : "failed to access F:/Jeux/Guild Wars 2/Gw2.dat".
Mais bon, je fais un chkdsk, je redownload le jeu sur le pc portable histoire de pouvoir débloquer mes perso au cas où.

Edit : 
Vu comment le chkdsk a fail (rester bloqué pendant 4h à 11%, je pense qu'il y a un léger soucis).
Du coup, j'en profite pour upgrade ma config  ::lol::  : un hdd 3To et un ssd de 240Go.

----------


## ds108j

Dépense du jour pour pure \o/

Pour ma part j'ai une petite question.
J'avais installé il y a un petit moment Dead Space 2 sur mon PC (il est sorti en 2011 soit un an avant GW2). Vous allez vous demander ce que ça fout la, mais j'y viens.
Hier soir j'ai joué a GW2 jusqu'a 23h00 puis j'ai enchainé sur une petite première demi-heure de Dead Space 2. (pas forcément la meilleure idée avant d'aller se coucher !)

Sur Guild Wars 2. Si je veux dépasser les 20 FPS je suis obligé de me mettre en "Best Performance" niveau graphique, et même la, selon les zones, des fois j'ai de gros gros ralentissements.
Sur Dead Space 2. Je suis en Elevé, voire ultra sur tout, le jeu est beau, et je tourne entre 40 et 50 fps en permanence.

J'aimerais bien savoir, si en un an (en gros de 2011 a 2012) les technologies graphiques ont tant évolué que ça, ou si j'ai un problème avec GW2....

Pour rappel, ma config : http://www.materiel.net/ordinateur-p...4fr-74884.html

----------


## Nightwrath

> Dépense du jour pour pure \o/
> 
> Pour ma part j'ai une petite question.
> J'avais installé il y a un petit moment Dead Space 2 sur mon PC (il est sorti en 2011 soit un an avant GW2). Vous allez vous demander ce que ça fout la, mais j'y viens.
> Hier soir j'ai joué a GW2 jusqu'a 23h00 puis j'ai enchainé sur une petite première demi-heure de Dead Space 2. (pas forcément la meilleure idée avant d'aller se coucher !)
> 
> Sur Guild Wars 2. Si je veux dépasser les 20 FPS je suis obligé de me mettre en "Best Performance" niveau graphique, et même la, selon les zones, des fois j'ai de gros gros ralentissements.
> Sur Dead Space 2. Je suis en Elevé, voire ultra sur tout, le jeu est beau, et je tourne entre 40 et 50 fps en permanence.
> 
> ...


A savoir que GW2 comme n'importe quel MMORPG consomme pas mal niveau CPU. Ca vient peut-être aussi de là.

----------


## ds108j

> A savoir que GW2 comme n'importe quel MMORPG consomme pas mal niveau CPU. Ca vient peut-être aussi de là.


Merci c'est noté.

Encore je pourrais booster la RAM à 8go, mais le proc, c'est mal barré !

----------


## Tygra

La RAM n'aura presque aucune influence sur tes performances en jeu.
Guildwars2 est un jeu relativement mal optimisé (en tout cas par rapport au premier c'est flagrant) et c'est un MMO. Donc très CPU intensif et avec un comportement vis à vis des configs assez batard.

Moi je fais tourner tous les jeux récents au maximum, Gw2 inclus, qui parait moins poussé techniquement que la plupart. Pourtant ça m'empêche pas de faire des chutes de FPS dès qu'il y a un peu de monde en WvW par exemple. Des fois je me dis que quelle que soit la config que tu sors, tu arriveras jamais au 100% fluide sur gw2.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Je confirme les propos de Tygra, ma CG n'est quasi pas utilisé, par contre, niveau proc, c'est pas la même chose, et pourtant, ça n'utilise même pas tous les cœurs... C'est moche.

----------


## Tigermilk

> Des fois je me dis que quelle que soit la config que tu sors, tu arriveras jamais au 100% fluide sur gw2.


C'est que je me dis aussi, je suis passé d'une 560ti à une 770 et en WvW j'ai encore quelques ralentissements (bon ok je joue tout à fond). Je pensais que la carte graphique me bloquait maintenant je penche plus pour le CPU.

Bon je me plains pas non plus dans 99% des cas, le jeu est fluide.

----------


## Sephil

> Je confirme les propos de Tygra, ma CG n'est quasi pas utilisé, par contre, niveau proc, c'est pas la même chose, et pourtant, ça n'utilise même pas tous les cœurs... C'est moche.


La même.

J'aimerais tellement qu'il utilise tout et que ce soit fluide.  ::'(:

----------


## purEcontact

Faudrait refaire le moteur du jeu et quand on voit le temps qu'ils mettent pour faire une map...  ::ninja::

----------


## Skiant

> Faudrait refaire le moteur du jeu et quand on voit le temps qu'ils mettent pour faire une map...


Level designer != Engine developer

----------


## revanwolf

> Faudrait refaire le moteur du jeu et quand on voit le temps qu'ils mettent pour faire une map...


faudrait aussi qu'ils modifient entièrement la liaison client/serveur(j'avais lu un article à ce sujet mais impossible d'y remettre la main dessus).
Mais comme tout ce qui ait attrait aux moteur du jeu demande énormément de travail(ça reviendrait à faire un nouveau jeu),je doute qu'ils feront quoi que ce soit de vraiment significatif(mais bon un miracle peut arriver).

----------


## purEcontact

Bon, comme je suis "monsieur j'ai la poisse avec gw2" en ce moment ;


J'ai pas pu rentrer avec mon reroll ni revenir avec ma gardienne.
Du coup, j'ai fait le donjon pour rien (pas de reward).

Edit : 2eme fois, Étreinte C1 dans l'os.

----------


## Bartinoob

Sephil qui rage :')

----------


## Sephil

gné? oO

----------


## Bartinoob

> HIT HER TOWARDS THE WALL
> How hard is that ?


Sinon, pour poster un truc constructif, j'ai eu le même problème pour aller en fractale la semaine dernière, et à part ça, aucun problème donc je suppose que mon install est clean. C'est ptet pas lié, ce coup-ci ?

----------


## Tynril

C'est sur que c'est pas lie a ton install.

----------


## revanwolf

Les chiffres de ventes de gw2 en chine sont tombé, il s'est vendu à 3.8 millions d'exemplaires en 2 mois ce qui fait fait 7 millions dans le monde(et donc le marché occidental devient minoritaire,ben mince alors pure avait raison  ::P:  ).
ps: le chiffres mondial ne comprends que la 1ere année du jeu.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Les chiffres de ventes de gw2 en chine sont tombé, il s'est vendu à 3.8 millions d'exemplaires en 2 mois ce qui fait fait 7 millions dans le monde(et donc le marché occidental devient minoritaire,ben mince alors pure avait raison  ).
> ps: le chiffres mondial ne comprends que la 1ere année du jeu.


Je doute que cela soit comparable.
Plusieurs facteurs :
- la différence prix de vente du jeu de base.
- le montant moyen dépensé par les joueurs.
- la marge prise par le distributeur chinois.
Au final, je pense que le reste du monde rapporte plus même si le nombre de joueur est inférieur, ce qui reste à vérifier.

----------


## Nightwrath

En tout  cas ça fait de bons chiffres c'est encourageant.

----------


## Sephil

Ce qui sera encore mieux, c'est si on a des chiffres similaires quand ils se décideront à sortir la 1ère expansion.

----------


## Ptit gras

S'ils mettent déjà 5 années d'histoire vivante pour faire les dragons, je pense pas qu'une extension soit leur préoccupation  ::P:

----------


## purEcontact

Nan, une année d'histoire vivante par dragon, le jeu est sorti il y a 2 mois.  ::ninja::

----------


## Caf

Il y a encore des gens sur ce jeu ?  ::ninja::

----------


## revanwolf

> Il y a encore des gens sur ce jeu ?


Retourne sur TESO,ah non Wildstar,ah non Jol c'est bien Jol.

 ::trollface:: 

PS: pense à changer ta signature.

----------


## Tygra

> Il y a encore des gens sur ce jeu ?


La saison 2 de l'histoire est là maik. Et ça s'annonce quelques crans au dessus de la première.
Et puis nos Zzzzamis sont partis sur PA, donc on délire bien en WvW.
Par contre je rejoins l'avis global : tu peux t'abstenir sur jol, ça fait rien avancer et ça fait rire personne.

----------


## revanwolf

en parlant de saison 2,il n' y a plus 4 équipes qui s'en occupent, mais seulement 1 seule (confirmé par Angel McCoy).

Bon reste juste à savoir si c'est une bonne ou une mauvaise chose.

----------


## Maderone

Pourront pas faire pire que les quatre précédentes, je crois... J'espère...

----------


## Takeo Kikuta

Il en avait 4 afin de pouvoir tenir le rythme non ?
Du coup plus qu'une... Ça me fait peur oO

Sinon instant pub (modéré moi si j'ai pas le droit) :
Ce soir (21h) commence le Tol2 et Waffle & Audio' vont le shoutcast en fr sur la webtv Fureur avec des lots pour les viewers (gemmes/lamas), donc amateur de sPvP/giveaways ça devrait vous plaire  ::): .

----------


## revanwolf

> Il en avait 4 afin de pouvoir tenir le rythme non ?
> Du coup plus qu'une... Ça me fait peur oO



Boarf c'est juste que les 4 petites sont devenu une grosse(et ils se séparent en micro-équipe selon le boulot à faire),donc il y a des chances que la narration soit plus cohérente dans l'ensemble.

----------


## purEcontact

> Il en avait 4 afin de pouvoir tenir le rythme non ?
> Du coup plus qu'une... Ça me fait peur oO


C'est surtout qu'il y avait 4 équipes pour tester 4 approches différentes.
Maintenant, on devrait avoir quelque chose de plus cohérent, c'est pas plus mal.

----------


## Charmide

> Retourne sur TESO,ah non Wildstar,ah non Jol c'est bien Jol.
> 
> 
> 
> PS: pense à changer ta signature.


Des gens qui jouent à plusieurs jeux sur CPC, quelle horreur  ::o:

----------


## Nessou

Caf jouer à un jeu ?

----------


## Charmide

Perdre avant même de commencer est-il jouer?
Vous avez deux heures !

----------


## archer hawke

Dites. Les screnshots m'ont donné envie de me remettre au jeu... après avoir arrêté dès le debut du jeu ... j'ai pas tenu un mois je crois :/

Mais bon, j'ai envie de lui redonner une chance et du coup vous auriez pas un lien qui récapitule tout les changements majeurs que le jeu à subit svp?

----------


## Ptit gras

Je ne sais pas si ça existe, il y en a eu tellement...

----------


## Tygra

Il y a un gdoc qui traine quelque part, mais je le retrouve plus ...
En attendant : http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Releases

----------


## purEcontact

> Il y a un gdoc qui traine quelque part, mais je le retrouve plus ...


Il est ici.

----------


## Zepolak

> Mais bon, j'ai envie de lui redonner une chance et du coup vous auriez pas un lien qui récapitule tout les changements majeurs que le jeu à subit svp?


À mon avis, ce n'est pas une excellente idée de faire ça, tu vas être juste assommé par la quantité de modifications grosses et petites qu'il y a eu. 

J'avais eu la même envie de tout lire quand j'étais passé de EUIII Vanilla à EUIII avec les 4 addons et patchée. Y a un moment, ton cerveau refuse de toute façon la majeure partie des infos et tu lâches complétement quand les patches modifient des trucs modifiés après modification. L'impact que ça a, par contre, c'est que t'as plus envie de jouer.

----------


## Sygil

Y'a encore une guilde canard active sur le jeu ?

----------


## purEcontact

Oui.

----------


## archer hawke

> À mon avis, ce n'est pas une excellente idée de faire ça, tu vas être juste assommé par la quantité de modifications grosses et petites qu'il y a eu. 
> 
> J'avais eu la même envie de tout lire quand j'étais passé de EUIII Vanilla à EUIII avec les 4 addons et patchée. Y a un moment, ton cerveau refuse de toute façon la majeure partie des infos et tu lâches complétement quand les patches modifient des trucs modifiés après modification. L'impact que ça a, par contre, c'est que t'as plus envie de jouer.


A mais je comprends, mais mon objectif était juste de voir les changements majeurs, comme les trucs sur les traits, pas tout le détails. De toute façon je suis pas resté assez longtemps sur le jeu pour rentrer dans le theorycraft et voir l'impact de chaque changement.

----------


## Ptit gras

Le changement des traits c'est de la merde, confirmée par 99.9% des canards et probablement des joueurs de GW2.

T'inquiètes pas le reste est mieux fait  ::P:

----------


## archer hawke

Je viens de relancer rapidos ma mesmer level 33 ... oui j'ai arrêté vite ... et j'ai rien pigé.  Va falloir que je passe un peu plus de temps dessus pour reprendre les bases.

----------


## Maderone

> Le changement des traits c'est de la merde, confirmée par 99.9% des canards et probablement des joueurs de GW2.
> 
> T'inquiètes pas le reste est mieux fait


Tu peux dire : Par 100% des canards, sauf Kiyo 
 ::P:  !

----------


## mopalion

Quand même pas entièrement :-) Le fait de simplifier les points d'attributs, pourquoi pas :-)

----------


## Kiyo

Bah comme je disais à Revan ce matin, quand je vois le nombre de nouveaux rerolls dans les zones de départ je doute avoir été la seule que ce nouveau système d'aptitude n'ait pas dérangé voire ait motivé pour reroller. Même si l'interserveur justifie en partie ce nombre, ça reste étonnant d'en voir autant alors que le jeu est vieux de presque 2 ans. Donc évitez de parier sur les pourcentage des gens ayant appréciés ces changements  ::P:

----------


## revanwolf

Alors je dirais que la promo récente aide pour attirer de nouveaux joueurs ainsi que les vacances.

et à propos des aptitudes,je trouve dommage qu'ils ont pas poussé le concept au bout,avec des conditions plus particulière que finir une map(genre mourir d'une chute pour les -50%,j'aurais bien aimé).

----------


## Sephil

> Alors je dirais que la promo récente aide pour attirer de nouveaux joueurs ainsi que les vacances.
> 
> et à propos des aptitudes,je trouve dommage qu'ils ont pas poussé le concept au bout,avec des conditions plus particulière que finir une map(genre mourir d'une chute pour les -50%,j'aurais bien aimé).


Ca aurait impliqué de faire un truc différent pour chaque classe du coup, vu que le trait dommages de chutes n'est pas toujours dans la même branche.

Et ils sont bien trop flemmards pour ça.

----------


## Bartinoob

Perso, tous mes rerolls sont des asuras pvp qui montent petit à petit avec les quotis. Au pire, j'achèterai les traits nécessaires pour les speedrun et basta. Mais je vais pas me taper une explo de map complète pour chacun de mes rerolls, faut pas déconner :/

----------


## Nessou

> Bah comme je disais à Revan ce matin, quand je vois le nombre de nouveaux rerolls dans les zones de départ je doute avoir été la seule que ce nouveau système d'aptitude n'ait pas dérangé voire ait motivé pour reroller. Même si l'interserveur justifie en partie ce nombre, ça reste étonnant d'en voir autant alors que le jeu est vieux de presque 2 ans. Donc évitez de parier sur les pourcentage des gens ayant appréciés ces changements


C'est pas car le système et pourri que je vais me priver de faire mes rerolls. Ça fait juste un gold sink de plus d'acheter tous les traits dont j'ai besoin. Et tu va me dire que je peux les débloquer au lieu de les payer mais vu le temps passé à les débloquer par rapport au temps passé à me faire les po pour les débloquer c'est clairement une ÉNORME perte de temps. Voilà pour moi.

----------


## purEcontact

Pareil que nessou, ma guerrière m'a coûté dans les 30 po de traits une fois niveau 80 parce qu'en uppant j'ai appris que 3 traits.

----------


## Kiyo

> Ca aurait impliqué de faire un truc différent pour chaque classe du coup, vu que le trait dommages de chutes n'est pas toujours dans la même branche.
> 
> Et ils sont bien trop flemmards pour ça.


C'est d'ailleurs la seule chose que je reproche à ce système, que les choses à faire ne soient pas différentes pour chaque profession, là ça aurait été parfait.

----------


## Snydlock

Comme chacun y va de mon commentaire : moi mes rerolls je m'en fous, j'ai déjà toutes les classes 80 avec leurs traits et de toute façon, ils ne me servent qu'à miner des veines riches de fer/platine. Na.

----------


## ivanoff

Pour ma part je trouve l'idée bonne mais son application bâclée. Je suis en train de me refaire une voleuse et quand je vois que pour débloquer un trait mineure que tu peux donc avoir lvl 40 je crois, il faut avoir fait la quête personnel au lvl 59. L'obtention du trait n'est pas raccord avec la progression de ton lvling du coup soit tu achètes les traits soit pour certain, tu es obligé d'attendre un lvl bien plus élevé rien que pour un trait mineure et je trouve cela dommage.

----------


## revanwolf

Et encore au début c’était pire(100% explo détroit des gorges glacée pour un trait adepte).

----------


## Kryeg

Putain les gars est ce que vous avez déjà vu le problème de ce foutu écran noir ig ?
Je m'explique. J'achète hier GW2 et je remarque une guilde CPC. Content je fonce sur le serveur Place de Vizunah, je créer mon humaine nécromant. J'avance dans la défense du village et j'arrive au moment où on doit défendre une garnison et là un centaure invoque une espèce de truc géant pendant une cinématique.
A chaque fois que j'arrive à cette cinématique BOUM l'écran devient noir, le son fait n'importe quoi, pas de retour bureau possible, reboot obligatoire. Et ça, à chaque putain de fois que j'arrive à cette cinématique. Et je n'arrive pas à comprendre comment un jeu comme GW2 bug sur ma bécane alors que je ne rencontre aucun problème avec tous mes autres jeux.
Vous avez une solution ? Une astuce ? L'un d'entre vous avait le même soucis ?

----------


## purEcontact

Utilise "-repair" à la fin de ton raccourci et laisse tourner.
Je suppose que t'as ton fichier .dat corrompu.

----------


## archer hawke

Dites moi. Je suis sur Arborea, je peux pas reroll sur vizunah pour vous rejoindre ? Je dois obligatoirement payé pour vous rejoindre ?

----------


## Leybi

Tu peux rejoindre la guilde et jouer avec les canards en PvE ou sPvP sans problème. Le seul endroit ou tu ne peux jouer qu'avec les gens de ton serveur, c'est en Monde contre Monde. Si tu veux jouer avec des canards sur ce mode de jeu alors il faut payer un transfert de serveur.

----------


## Ptit gras

Ou effacer tous tes persos pour pouvoir changer de serveur  ::trollface::

----------


## Odrhann

> Ou effacer tous tes persos pour pouvoir changer de serveur


 :Bave:

----------


## Lee Tchii

Je ne serai pas là ce soir aux missions de guilde : la faute aux renforts parentaux arrivés pour pallier aux problèmes de béquilles !
Soyez sages !

----------


## Ptit gras

> 


Le comeback  :Bave:

----------


## Kryeg

> Utilise "-repair" à la fin de ton raccourci et laisse tourner.
> Je suppose que t'as ton fichier .dat corrompu.


Juste à mettre Guild Wars 2-repair et lancer le jeu ? Oo

----------


## purEcontact

> Juste à mettre Guild Wars 2-repair et lancer le jeu ? Oo


"K:\Guild Wars 2\Gw2.exe" -repair

----------


## Vaaahn

> "K:\Guild Wars 2\Gw2.exe" -*béquilles*


*Fixed*  ::trollface::

----------


## Tygra

Veeeeeeehn ! 

Premièrement, on tape pas sur les handicapées. Surtout en cas de pluri-handicap  ::ninja:: 
Deuxièmement, se retrouver sur WS avec Charmido et Caf ça doit être épuisant, tu devrais prendre des vacances dans les vertes contrées tyriennes (de plus en plus vertes avec leurs conneries de lianes d'ailleurs...)

----------


## Vaaahn

> Veeeeeeehn ! 
> 
> Premièrement, on tape pas sur les handicapées. Surtout en cas de pluri-handicap 
> Deuxièmement, se retrouver sur WS avec Charmido et Caf ça doit être épuisant, tu devrais prendre des vacances dans les vertes contrées tyriennes (de plus en plus vertes avec leurs conneries de lianes d'ailleurs...)


Charmide est aux abonnés absent depuis un moment du haut de son lvl 25 ou 35, je sais plus.
Et Caf, baaaaaaah il avec une Caf quoi, il à monté lvl 25 eeeeeet on l'a plus vu. Au dernières rumeurs il trainerait de côté de Eve online ... c'est encore la faute à des anglaises je suis sur, ça le distrait.

Donc non, je suis plutôt tranquille finalement  :Cigare:

----------


## purEcontact

Vous noterez que mon enthousiasme pour wildstar correspond bizarrement à l'absence de charmide et caf dans le nexus...  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Tygra

Donc si on résume, Charmido a fait une Charmido et Caf a fait une Caf (avec ou sans troll sur JoL ? quoique là, il a rien gagné ...)  ::trollface:: 

Avec ceci on se sépare de pureCon. Et on était presque arrivé à se débarrasser de Max, mais il s'accroche.
Vous m'étonnez que l'ambiance soit bonne sur Vizu  ::ninja::

----------


## Vaaahn

> Donc si on résume, Charmido a fait une Charmido et Caf a fait une Caf (avec ou sans troll sur JoL ? quoique là, il a rien gagné ...)


Je suis pas aller lorgner de ce côté là, mais il paraîtrait que Caf à fait une Caf jusqu'au bout et est allé traîner ses guêtres sur JoL pour tenir des discours ... fleuri.

----------


## purEcontact

Vends pas la peau de l'ours... je suis pas encore parti.

---------- Post added at 14h16 ---------- Previous post was at 12h35 ----------

J'ai vu passé un truc sur reddit qui m'a bien fait marré, du coup je partage : 

Post Reddit
Post forum gw2

En gros, un joueur est allé se plaindre sur le forum officiel pensant qu'il s'était fait ban sans raison.
Le dev' qui s'occupe de la sécurité en jeu lui fait remarqué que c'est pas l'endroit pour faire appel d'un ban mais comme le joueur a pris le temps de donner sa version des faits, le dev lui explique la sienne :
"Mon pauvre petit joueur, on a les logs et effectivement, tu jouais bien au jeu... après avoir utilisé un bot pendant quelques heures. 
Bon, après, je me dis qu'un mec qui a le même pseudo que toi qui explique aux autres comment utiliser un programme sur un forum de botting, ça peut être évidemment qu'un malentendu et je t'invite à contacter le support".

----------


## Caf

Reddit c'est vraiment un site imbuvable, c'est tellement mal branlé. Il n'y a que des gars ayant des connaissances en dev qui peuvent se tartiner ce genre de plateforme. Perso au bout de 5min j'ai le crane qui bouillonne.

----------


## Ptit gras

Jpense qu'il n'y a que les gars avec le crâne mal branlé qui surchauffent sur reddit  ::trollface::

----------


## Skiant

Reddit c'est de la merde, même (surtout ?) quand tu es dev.

----------


## Charmide

> Donc si on résume, Charmido a fait une Charmido et Caf a fait une Caf (avec ou sans troll sur JoL ? quoique là, il a rien gagné ...)


Une Charmido c'est arrêter un jeu parce qu'on voit pas l'intérêt?  ::o: 

Wildstar c'est un peu WoW 2.0 au niveau du contenu, la carotte de voir ce que c'est le PvE d’élite m'aura pas retenu pendant le grind que j'abhorre. Le jeu a des qualités certaines, en termes de polish et sur quelques points, mais il faut au moins un truc comme le WvW pour me faire sur rester sur un MMO. 

A part si vous avez des faibles standards, genre purecon pour qui apparemment le fait que moi et Caf ne jouions plus suffit, posez vous la question de ce que vous recherchez dans un MMO avant d'y aller. 
Si ça s'aligne avec ce qui fait le charme de WS, foncez. 

Même si apparemment ici on a un problème avec le concept qui consiste à jouer à plus d'un jeu par période de 2 ans  ::trollface::

----------


## Vaaahn

> Même si apparemment ici on a un problème avec le concept qui consiste à jouer à plus d'un jeu par période de 2 *semaines*


*Fixed*  ::ninja::

----------


## Charmide

::ninja::

----------


## Sephil

Ce paintskill !  ::O:

----------


## Tynril

Ton "jeux" se lit un jeu "jews", bizarrement... :nazi:

----------


## purEcontact

Ca manque de TESO et surtout d'EVE dans ton jpeg.

----------


## Charmide

TESO n'est pas bon pour la santé  :Gerbe: , et EVE _is real_, c'est pas vraiment un jeu ! (c'est vieux aussi)




> Ton "jeux" se lit un jeu "jews", bizarrement... :nazi:


 ::o: 

Point godwin involontaire via



> paintskill

----------


## Caf

> Même si apparemment ici on a un problème avec le concept qui consiste à jouer à plus d'un jeu par période de 2 ans


Un comble sur un forum de jeux vidéo. Z'avez vu c'est au pluriel.  ::ninja:: 



*[edit]* Voila, j'irai pioncer moins con tient. Grâce à Skiant putain la honte sur moi pendant des siècles.  ::ninja::

----------


## Skiant

> Un comble sur un forum de jeux vidéos. Z'avez vu c'est au pluriel.


Jeux vidéo.

----------


## Nessou

> Un comble sur un forum de jeux vidéos. Z'avez vu c'est au pluriel.


"Ta gueule !"

(http://radiokawa.com/ta-gueule/ta-gueule-1-jeux-vidéos)

----------


## Lee Tchii

"vidéo" ne prend pas de s vu que c'est le raccourci de "vidéo-ludique" ou le soleil a grillé mes derniers neurones ?

----------


## Charmide

Tu es membre du redondant département de la redondance redondante, pour parler de jeux vidéo-ludiques, toi?  ::o:

----------


## Arkane Derian

Ça fait trois semaines que je suis revenu sur le jeu (depuis le début de la saison 2 de LS en fait). Au départ c'était par simple curiosité et force est de constater qu'Anet a réussi à me ramener sur le jeu et pour plein de raisons.

La première et la plus importante, Dry Top. Cette map est absolument superbe. J'ignore combien de temps ils ont mis pour la réaliser, mais c'est un véritable travail d'orfèvre. Techniquement, c'est sublime. Il y a une très nette amélioration des textures et alors qu'il n'était pas rare en faisant un peu d'explo de tomber sur des trucs fait à la va vite (textures de sol ou de pierre) sur le jeu de base, là, faut vraiment être exploseur de fion de drosophile pour trouver à redire. Se balader là dedans est un régal. Le level design, tout en verticalité et en recoins, est également de haut vol. Les amateurs d'exploration dont je fais parti sont aux anges. D'ailleurs, gg pour le succès avec les lost coins qui oblige à traverser la map en long, en large et en travers et donc à en découvrir tous les petits secrets disposés ça et là. J'ignore à quel rythme ils vont nous fournir des maps de cette qualité mais en ce qui me concerne, c'est clairement la voie à suivre s'ils veulent me garder en jeu (et donc potentiellement me faire dépenser des gemmes).

Deuxième raison, la Living Story. Alors y a encore des maladresses de narration (on fait comme si nos persos savaient des trucs alors qu'en fait c'est le joueur qui sait), des trucs nian nian (la love stroy Kasmire / Marjorie qui est d'une mièvrerie dégoulinante...), la mort des PnJ qui tombe toujours à plat (

Spoiler Alert! 


tuer la soeur de Marjorie, qu'on a croisé qu'une fois pendant 2 minutes n'apporte rien en terme d'émotion, et si ce n'était qu'un prétexte pour séparer les deux tourterelles, y avait pas besoin d'en faire tout un foin

)... MAIS (oui en lettres capitales parce que c'est un gros mais), en terme de lore et d'enjeu scénaristique, on est clairement à des années lumières de la saison 1 ou même de l'Histoire Personnelle. Ils ont enfin compris qu'ils avaient une véritable mine d'or en terme d'univers et qu'il suffisait d'y piocher dedans et/ou d'y faire référence pour donner un peu plus de corps à l'ensemble. Tout comme ils ont compris qu'il valait mieux un méchant menaçant mais restant en fond, qu'un méchant omniprésent qui finit par soûler tout le monde (d'ailleurs, maintenant qu'on ne la voit plus, Scarlett redevient un personnage au sujet duquel on a envie d'en savoir plus. Coïncidence ? Je ne crois pas). Et puis je me suis fait "hyper" comme un con par le dernier trailer.

Enfin, dernière raison, et non des moindres, faire une pause de six mois, l'air de rien, ça fait beaucoup de bien. On (re)découvre des trucs. Rien que de devoir refaire des builds pour tous mes persos, c'est super agréable. Guild Wars (1 et 2) n'ont jamais été fait pour les gros joueurs et c'est quand on fait ce genre de longue pause qu'on s'en rend le plus compte.

Bref, je m'ennuyais ferme y a six mois sur GW 2, maintenant je m'y reconnecte avec grand plaisir et j'ai quasiment toujours un truc à faire (les nouveaux succès de la LS sont bien plus intéressant de mon point de vue).

TL;DR : GW 2 c'est vachement mieux maintenant qu'il y a six mois, il faut qu'Anet continue dans ce sens.

----------


## Maximelene

> Avec ceci on se sépare de pureCon. Et on était presque arrivé à se débarrasser de Max, mais il s'accroche.


Vous me dégagerez pas si facilement !  ::trollface:: 

Et je suis d'accord avec Charmide, Wildstar c'est vraiment mauvais.

----------


## purEcontact

Moi je le trouve très bien Wildstar  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Maximelene

Normal, ton seul critère de jugement, c'est la non-présence de Caf et Charmide.  ::ninja::

----------


## purEcontact

Ce qui a surtout fait penché dans la balance, c'est l'orientation qu'a pris Anet pour la saison 2 d'hv.
Au début, j'étais assez content mais le coup des nouveaux items qui se récupèrent via rng et l'artisanat... bref.
En plus, le contenu se torche très rapidement et je me retrouve à repartir dans mon cycle de farm 48h après la maj.

J'vais faire les màj quand elles sortiront pour débloquer le contenu de manière gratos et puis c'est tout.
Si rien ne change (rythme d'ajout, difficulté, etc...), j'y jouerais comme à un jeu solo : je lancerais le jeu à chaque fin d'hv pour la faire d'une traite.

----------


## revanwolf

> Si rien ne change (rythme d'ajout, difficulté, etc...), j'y jouerais comme à un jeu solo : je lancerais le jeu à chaque fin d'hv pour la faire d'une traite.


Le seul problème c'est que le monde que tu verra sera celui de la dernière maj,ce qui fait un joli story-breaking(vu qu'ils savent toujours pas garder des instances telles qu'elle étaient au moment où ils l'ont conçu,ex:tybalt qui vends des pommes dans une arche en ruine).

----------


## Maximelene

C'est pas qu'ils ne savent pas, c'est qu'ils ne veulent pas.

Instancier le monde, ça crée une séparation des joueurs, en plus de créer de nouveaux illogismes. On ne peut pas supprimer Tybalt (des joueurs en ont besoin pour leur histoire perso), mais on ne peut pas remettre l'Arche réparée, ça n'aurait pas de sens. Même en séparant en instances, ça serait illogique : l'Arche est détruite, et soudain, tu rentrerais dans une version réparée ?

C'est facile à critiquer comme point, mais horriblement dur à résoudre. Et si tu veux que le monde évolue, eh bien il faut que l'évolution s'applique à tout le monde, sinon c'est encore plus le boxon. Quitte à avoir des illogismes.

----------


## revanwolf

> C'est pas qu'ils ne savent pas, c'est qu'ils ne veulent pas.
> 
> Instancier le monde, ça crée une séparation des joueurs, en plus de créer de nouveaux illogismes. On ne peut pas supprimer Tybalt (des joueurs en ont besoin pour leur histoire perso), mais on ne peut pas remettre l'Arche réparée, ça n'aurait pas de sens. Même en séparant en instances, ça serait illogique : l'Arche est détruite, et soudain, tu rentrerais dans une version réparée ?
> 
> C'est facile à critiquer comme point, mais horriblement dur à résoudre. Et si tu veux que le monde évolue, eh bien il faut que l'évolution s'applique à tout le monde, sinon c'est encore plus le boxon. Quitte à avoir des illogismes.


Dans ce cas la,ils ont pas à dire que la saison 2 peut être fait n'importe quand,vu que les modifications futures s'appliquent à des instances antérieures,et de ce fait fait s’écrouler leur joli château de cartes qu'est l'histoire vu que la cohérence n'existe pas vraiment.

bien évidement je peut comprendre que faire des instances qui soit en raccord avec l'histoire à l'instant T serait extrêmement difficile(en terme de stockage par exemple),voire même dans le cas de nouveaux joueurs(cassage de l'immersion).

----------


## revanwolf

Dans la série les bugs d'anet,voila la ban massif pour avoir coupé du bois  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Sephil



----------


## revanwolf

Anet a supprimé en catimini l'atlas qu'ils avaient lancé en grande pompe il y a quelque mois(un peu comme les annonceurs qui te disaient rien de plus que ce que le courrier que tu recevait à chaque patch).

Vivement leur nouvelle idée révolutionnaire  ::trollface::

----------


## NayeDjel

> (...) Guild Wars (1 et 2) n'ont jamais été fait pour les gros joueurs (...)


Tu m'as fait tilter sur ça. Guild Wars 1 pas pour les gros joueurs ? C'est l'un des jeux online les plus élitistes que je n'ai jamais connu. C'était du vrai jeu d'équipe et pas 5 PU qui ont tous du heal et le même stuff. Le PvE et les instances endgame étaient de vrais challenges avant l'arrivée des mercenaires et autres héros à la noix... Pareil, les donjons étaient bien plus corsés sur GW1 car il fallait de la préparation/synergie. On pouvait pas changer le build en cours de route dès qu'on rencontrait des mobs différents. Aussi, les titres/achievements demandaient bien plus d'investissement.

Pour finir, je ne parle même pas du PvP qui est incomparable à ce qu'Anet nous sert sur GW2  ::(: .

----------


## Snydlock

> C'est l'un des jeux online les plus élitistes que je n'ai jamais connu.


Trop.
Et je suis d'accord avec Arkane, GW1, y'a jamais eu besoin d'être un gros joueur en dehors du PvP.
Je réagis aussi sur "le même stuff" en précisant que sur GW1, c'était peu ou prou la même chose, avec des builds bien précis avec lesquels 99% des gens jouaient.

----------


## Arkane Derian

Je parlais en terme de temps de jeu, pas  de difficulté. La série des Guild Wars, de par son modèle économique n'est pas faite pour y jouer 24/7. Ça n'a aucun intérêt, à moins d'aimer farmer comme un débile. Le jeu est construit de telle manière que si le joueur lambda veut vraiment l'apprécier sur la longueur, il s'y connecte quelques temps, il fait le nouveau contenu et il repart jusqu'au prochain nouveau contenu (tous les 6 mois dans Guild Wars 1, tous les 15 jours dans Guild Wars 2).

Alors, que ce soit dans le premier ou dans le deuxième, ils ont toujours fini par rajouter des trucs pour occuper ceux qui n'ont rien d'autre à faire de leur vie que grinder, mais ce n'est pas le coeur du jeu. C'est ce que beaucoup (trop) de joueurs ont du mal à comprendre.

Pour ce qui est du PvP, le sujet est tout autre.

----------


## Skiant

> Je parlais en terme de temps de jeu, pas  de difficulté. La série des Guild Wars, de par son modèle économique n'est pas faite pour y jouer 24/7. Ça n'a aucun intérêt, à moins d'aimer farmer comme un débile. Le jeu est construit de telle manière que si le joueur lambda veut vraiment l'apprécier sur la longueur, il s'y connecte quelques temps, il fait le nouveau contenu et il repart jusqu'au prochain nouveau contenu (tous les 6 mois dans Guild Wars 1, tous les 15 jours dans Guild Wars 2).
> 
> Alors, que ce soit dans le premier ou dans le deuxième, ils ont toujours fini par rajouter des trucs pour occuper ceux qui n'ont rien d'autre à faire de leur vie que grinder, mais ce n'est pas le coeur du jeu. C'est ce que beaucoup (trop) de joueurs ont du mal à comprendre.


Amen.

----------


## Takeo Kikuta

Heu... Y'avait un paquet de joueurs à gros temps de jeu sur le 1 quand même. Après si tu trouves que faire de la fowsc/uwsc/doasc c'est farmer comme un débile... Ben.. C'est ta vision des choses ^^.

----------


## Snydlock

> Heu... Y'avait un paquet de joueurs à gros temps de jeu sur le 1 quand même. Après si tu trouves que faire de la fowsc/uwsc/doasc c'est farmer comme un débile... Ben.. C'est ta vision des choses ^^.


 Ce n'est pas bien d'extrapoler -à mort- sur les propos des gens.

----------


## Nessou



----------


## Arkane Derian

> Heu... Y'avait un paquet de joueurs à gros temps de jeu sur le 1 quand même..


Comme l'a dit Snydlock, ce serait bien de ne pas surinterpréter mon post. Je suis très bien placé pour savoir qu'il y avait de gros joueurs sur GW1 . Ce que je dis ce que le jeu n'a pas été conçu pour eux. Je rappelle que l'idée du PvE du premier GW c'était uniquement d'amener les joueurs au PvP. Tout était fait pour ça dans le jeu (les différentes arènes accessibles dans les grandes villes, une des missions du Désert de Crystal qui ressemblait à du PvP contre des bots, la fin de l'UW2 qui utilisait la map de l'Ascension...). Anet s'est raccroché au branche en voyant que son public n'était pas celui qu'il pensait au départ et a commencé à développer le PvE à postériori. Mais toujours avec l'idée qu'ils n'avaient pas intérêt à garder les joueurs sur le jeu, vu qu'il n'y a pas d'abonnement. Si comme moi tu as passé plusieurs milliers d'heures sur le jeu, soit honnête ce n'est pas pour le jeu en lui même. Tu avais sans doute une guilde avec pleins de potes et une très bonne ambiance, et/ou tu t'es fixé tes propres objectifs. Ce n'est pas le contenu du jeu en lui-même qui a pu te faire rester (encore une fois je ne parle que de PvE).





> Après si tu trouves que faire de la fowsc/uwsc/doasc c'est farmer comme un débile... Ben.. C'est ta vision des choses ^^


Faire les zones élites au complet une fois, deux fois... Allez, je suis généreux, je vais jusqu'à trois fois, au complet, c'est évidemment excellent. Au delà, le seul intérêt, c'est le farm. Après, évidemment, chacun peut se rajouter ses propres objectifs (finir avec tel build ou telle composition d'équipe), mais ça ne change pas qu'à la conception, le truc n'a pas été prévu pour être fait en boucle. Les armures de l'UW et de la Fissure ont été rajouté après l'apparition des zones élites, justement pour occuper les gros joueurs en leur donnant un truc à farmer pendant des heures. Il n'y a aucun intérêt ludique à refaire ces instances une fois que tu les as clear (chaque try est identique au précédent).

Après c'est pas sale le farm. Moi j'aime pas ça parce qu'au delà de deux ou trois fois à refaire la même chose, je me fais chier à en crever (d'ailleurs récupérer les Firefox Cluster me bourre le mou...). Mais j'ai rien contre les gens qui farment. Au contraire, ils me permettent d'acheter ce que je veux à l'HV sans avoir faire le bot (les mecs qui se sont fait ban pendant quelques heures en farmant le bois parce que le système de surveillance les a pris pour des robots est assez révélateur...). Par contre faut pas venir me dire que c'est intéressant d'un point de vue jeu.

----------


## Zepolak

> Je rappelle que l'idée du PvE du premier GW c'était uniquement d'amener les joueurs au PvP. Tout était fait pour ça dans le jeu


Je sais pas si vous vous rappelez, mais _pour sortir du tutoriel_ ("Eden"), il fallait faire un combat PvP !

----------


## purEcontact

> Si comme moi tu as passé plusieurs milliers d'heures sur le jeu, soit honnête ce n'est pas pour le jeu en lui même. Tu avais sans doute une guilde avec pleins de potes et une très bonne ambiance, et/ou tu t'es fixé tes propres objectifs. Ce n'est pas le contenu du jeu en lui-même qui a pu te faire rester (encore une fois je ne parle que de PvE).


Ça résume à peu près tout les MMO (voir jeux) du monde ça, hein  :;): .
Tu restes très rarement* plus d'une centaine d'heure sur un jeu sans avoir des potes qui jouent avec toi.

_*Je marque pas systématiquement parce que tu vas avoir un mec qui va me sortir "olol sur -insert random RPG- g 1337h é c solo"._

Pas grand chose à voir, mais c'est passé sur reddit :



En gros le monsieur dit "GW2 est peut être ciblé pour les casu et alors ? Pourquoi vous venez me faire ch*er avec vos attentes de hardcore, vous avez d'autres jeux pour ça."

----------


## Snydlock

J'ajouterais : "en plus vous ne payez pas d'abonnement donc arrêtez de râler".

----------


## Nessou



----------


## Sephil



----------


## Tatsu-Kan

J'ai regardé la vidéo, et je suis totalement d'accord avec ce que le mec raconte ^^

----------


## Hasunay

> Mais toujours avec l'idée qu'ils n'avaient pas intérêt à garder les joueurs sur le jeu, vu qu'il n'y a pas d'abonnement.


Putain j'ai relu cette phrase une centaine de fois et je ne suis toujours pas sur d'avoir compris son vrai sens. Evidemment qu'ils avaient intérêt à garder le joueur, un joueur accro c'est un joueur qui va acheter l'extension à coup sur et qui va potentiellement taper dans le cash shop.

----------


## Snydlock

> Putain j'ai relu cette phrase une centaine de fois et je ne suis toujours pas sur d'avoir compris son vrai sens. Evidemment qu'ils avaient intérêt à garder le joueur, un joueur accro c'est un joueur qui va acheter l'extension à coup sur et qui va potentiellement taper dans le cash shop.


Et pourtant, si j'ai bonne mémoire, les développeurs eux-même le disaient.
Ici notamment ici je ne me trompe pas (j'ai la flemme de trouver la ligne).

----------


## Hasunay

J'ai, très sincèrement, la flemme de me taper autant de texte en anglais. Après je veux bien vous croire mais je les vois pas dire ça comme ça et surtout je vois pas l’intérêt de ne pas rendre le joueur "accro" à son jeu.

----------


## Skiant

> J'ai pas envie de lire un texte qui pourrait remettre en cause ma vision des choses parce que je suis sûr d'avoir raison.


ftfy.

----------


## Snydlock

Là :



> While we don't enjoy a recurring revenue stream each month, we do benefit from the fact that most Guild Wars players come back to the game when we release new content, *so we are less concerned about players putting the game down for a few months*.


L'important c'est de faire revenir les joueurs régulièrement. Avec les extensions et les MAJ.

----------


## Sephil



----------


## Arkane Derian

> je vois pas l'intérêt de ne pas rendre le joueur "accro" à son jeu.


Le joueur qui reste constamment sur le jeu, il ramasse beaucoup d'or, il a pas besoin d'acheter de gemmes
Le joueur qui reste constamment perd très facilement l'effet nouveauté et est donc moins tenté par l'achat impulsif
Le joueur qui reste constamment utilise le temps où il n'est pas IG à demander du nouveau contenu pour l'occuper

----------


## Hasunay

> Là :
> 
> L'important c'est de faire revenir les joueurs régulièrement. Avec les extensions et les MAJ.


Ok donc tourné comme ça ils disent qu'ils sont pas inquiet par le faites que les joueurs puissent passer quelques mois sans toucher le jeu, ce qui n'a pas la même signification que la phrase d'Arkane mais c'est possible que ce soit ce qu'il voulait dire.

EDIT :




> Le joueur qui reste constamment sur le jeu, il ramasse beaucoup d'or, il a pas besoin d'acheter de gemmes
> Le joueur qui reste constamment perd très facilement l'effet nouveauté et est donc moins tenté par l'achat impulsif
> Le joueur qui reste constamment utilise le temps où il n'est pas IG à demander du nouveau contenu pour l'occuper


C'est une façon de voir les choses, je suis pas forcement d'accord avec les 2 premières lignes par contre quand on tourne un peu sur le forum officiel ou même ici je ne peux qu’être d'accord avec ta troisième affirmation.

----------


## Nessou



----------


## purEcontact



----------


## Charmide

Je vois pas ce qui mérite du pop-corn, bande de petites natures.

----------


## Nessou

On peut pas s'installer et profiter de ce magnifique débat sur les différents types de joueurs et le endgame des MMO ? Mais où est le respect ?!

----------


## purEcontact



----------


## Arkane Derian

> en gros, l'esprit de la régle, c'était que si votre réponse à un post construit avec des lettres et des mots dedans tient à une unique expression (de mépris en régle général), c'est que ça n'a pas sa place sur ce forum. Donc genre les .gif c'est pareil.

----------


## purEcontact

L'art de tirer des citations hors de leurs propos.

----------


## Sephil



----------


## Kryeg



----------


## Hasunay

popcorngif.com n'aura jamais eu autant de visite  :^_^:

----------


## lPyl

J'avoue ne plus savoir si y a début sur l'utilisation des .gif ou sur le endgame de GW2.

----------


## Zepolak

> L'art de tirer des citations hors de leurs propos.


En fait c'est complétement dans le propos mais c'est pas vraiment dans une section de jeu que je m'attendais à voir des gens spammer des .gifs.

Pour info, des gens prennent des bans pour ça, mais dans des sections a priori autrement moins fréquentable genre le topic de l'actu. Je suis franchement surpris à vrai dire.

----------


## Alchimist

Ca me rappelle un certain topic Mass Effect 3, les bébés bleus en moins  ::ninja::

----------


## Hasunay

Nan mais le topic ME3 c’était le royaume des gifs, tu quittais le forum vers 18h tu revenais vers 21h t'avais 50 nouvelles pages avec exclusivement des gif Star Trek !

----------


## purEcontact

Je peux mettre des mots à la place des gif mais là, je me prendrais  un ban cash.
Du coup, je préfère mettre des .gif qui font rire au moins 2 autres personnes.

Edit : 
Oh et puis merde :



> En fait c'est complétement dans le propos


Dans le topac hearthstone, ça se fout sur le tronche de manière autrement plus violente qu'ici et les .gif y sont pour en rajouter une couche / pour relancer de 10.

Si je balance des post de popcorn, c'est que le débat que je qualifierais d'"alacon" qui se passe en ce moment est sans fin.
D'un coté, t'as les casu qui vont dire que GW2 est pour les casu et vont sortir des arguments de merde pour prouver par A+B que c'est un jeu casu.
De l'autre, t'as les nolife qui vont dire que GW2 correspond très bien à leurs attentes en sortant des arguments tout aussi moisi que ceux des casu.
Le tout sur fond de nostalgie pathétique concernant GW1 (qui n'a absolument rien à voir avec GW2 mais ça, les joueurs ont du mal).
C'est devenu très rapidement irrespectueux (coucou Skiant) et on est 4 à attendre avec du popcorn qu'il y en ai un des autres qui commence à péter un câble pour balancer des .gif d'applaudissements.

Bref, le débat qu'il y a en ce moment, c'est aussi stérile que savoir qui de la poule ou de l’œuf est apparu en premier.

Voilà,

----------


## revanwolf

Et donc on peut résumer cette discussion par "Tout le monde voit midi à sa porte".

Voila fin,vous pouvez maintenant retourner à une vie normale.

----------


## Sephil



----------


## Tigermilk



----------


## NayeDjel

/rage on

Je trouve ça incroyable que lorsque des personnes ont une conversion, les gens à qui elle ne plaient (sans les nommer) cassent complètement le thread de façon aggressive et méprisante. J'ai essayé d'en faire abstraction depuis que j'ai rejoins la guilde l'année dernière mais des fois c'est dur et là, quand je vois ça, c'est désolant... Un débat stérile pollue moins que 2 pages de gif... Si ça vous plait de poster des images vous pouvez toujours aller sur 4chan.

/rage off

----------


## purEcontact

> /rage on
>  les gens à qui elle ne plaient *(sans les nommer)* 
> /rage off


J'en connais un qui va recevoir un MP lui disant que c'est pas bien de parler des gens sans les nommer clairement.

----------


## Sephil

On veut du name dropping !

----------


## Caf

> Et donc on peut résumer cette discussion par *"Tout le monde voit son gif à sa porte"*.
> 
> Voila fin,vous pouvez maintenant retourner à une vie normale.
> 
> http://media0.giphy.com/media/zSJjR1lgIPqUw/200.gif


Fixed.

----------


## Kryeg

Le meilleur moyen pour plus voir nos gifs  :;):

----------


## revanwolf

Anet a apparemment besoin de vidéos mcm pour un "truc".

Bon par contre il se prenne à la bourre vu que la dae limite est le 12 août.

----------


## mopalion

Une refonte du WvW  avec historique et tour d'horizon de ce qui existait lors du prochain feature patch qui aura lieu pendant la pause de l'histoire vivante ! (ou pas)

----------


## purEcontact

Interprétation très personnelle de la dernière annonce concernant les tickets dans les coffres de la BLC :

"Putain, mais vous allez craquer de la thune pour nos clefs oui ou merde !"

En fait, entre ça et le fait de réintroduire le kit de coiffure permanent, je me suis qu'Arenanet cherche un moyen de faire rentrer des sous de manière plus soutenue qu'avant.

----------


## revanwolf

> En fait, entre ça et le fait de réintroduire le kit de coiffure permanent, je me suis qu'Arenanet cherche un moyen de faire rentrer des sous de manière plus soutenue qu'avant.


je pense comme toi vu que la boutique a l'air de devenir leur source principale de revenu(mais il y a toujours des prix trop élevé pour certains items).

----------


## Hasunay

En même temps ils nous balanceraient une petite extension ça leurs feraient de la thune ...

----------


## Maderone

> Interprétation très personnelle de la dernière annonce concernant les tickets dans les coffres de la BLC :
> 
> "Putain, mais vous allez craquer de la thune pour nos clefs oui ou merde !"
> 
> En fait, entre ça et le fait de réintroduire le kit de coiffure permanent, je me suis qu'Arenanet cherche un moyen de faire rentrer des sous de manière plus soutenue qu'avant.


Pourquoi ils font ça sur une période limitée alors ?

----------


## scie_sauteuse

Bon, apparemment Zepolak a pas été assez clair.
Avoir des pages où l'argumentation tient, pour la plupart des posts, en un gif énervant, ça nuit à la lisibilité du topic, ça gonfle tout le monde (sauf ceux qui postent des gifs en série) et ça fait pas avancer le débat. Si vous n'êtes pas capables de vous exprimer par des mots, ou si les mots en questions seraient hors charte, c'est que le forum peut se passer de votre post.
Donc maintenant, si on entend encore parler de ce topic à cause de spam de gifs, on bannera à vue. Ça sera surement arbitraire et dégueulasse, oui. Mais peut-être que ça permettra de retrouver un débat et des discussions qui vont plus loin que le :popcorn: !

----------


## Tigermilk

> En même temps ils nous balanceraient une petite extension ça leurs feraient de la thune ...


C'était ma première réaction, pourquoi Arenanet n'a pas encore sorti / annoncé une extension ...

----------


## atavus

Punaise, j'ai raté le drama. ::cry::

----------


## Snydlock

> C'était ma première réaction, pourquoi Arenanet n'a pas encore sorti / annoncé une extension ...


Ils tirent le max de la boutique et attendent vraiment le dernier moment pour sortir l'extension. Peut-être...
Je veux mes Tengus.  ::'(:

----------


## NayeDjel

> C'était ma première réaction, pourquoi Arenanet n'a pas encore sorti / annoncé une extension ...


+1

Et y'a plein de choses qui devaient être implémentées en 2013 et qui sont totalement tombées dans l'oubli genre... le craft de précurseurs au hasard.




> Legendary Gear and Precursors
> 
> We aren’t quite ready to go into all the details here, but what I can say is you will see a specific way to build precursor items on your way to a legendary. On top of this, you’ll also see new legendary weapons and new types of legendary gear in 2013. Building your precursor will require a large amount of the new crafting material rewards listed above, 500 in crafting, and likely a combination of other items earned for completing more specific content in the game.


La moitié de ce qui est décrit sur l'article a plus ou moins été intégrée au jeu mais il date de janvier 2013... soit 1 an et demi.  ::|: 

src : https://www.guildwars2.com/en/news/l...ars-2-in-2013/

----------


## revanwolf

> Et y'a plein de choses qui devaient être implémentées en 2013 et qui sont totalement tombées dans l'oubli genre... le craft de précurseurs au hasard.


Je pense qu'ils y réfléchissent,le bêta-test étant le craft du dos de vine avec le fait d'aller au 4 coin du monde,et le coup du craft timegater.

et l’extension sortirait si la boutique faisaient peu de recettes,et au vu du prix des gemmes,j'en doute fortement.

----------


## NayeDjel

> Je pense qu'ils y réfléchissent,le bêta-test étant le craft du dos de vine avec le fait d'aller au 4 coin du monde,et le coup du craft timegater.


Yep, leur nouveau système d'achievements de la LS s'y prête plutôt bien. Le timegate je sais que c'est pour éviter que les riches papry craft un précu en une journée en achetant tout le nécessaire à l'HV mais c'est beaucoup trop punitif pour les gens (comme moi) qui aiment grind les matériaux sans jamais rien acheter. Pouvoir craft UN seul matériau élévé par jour je trouve que c'est complètement abusé.

----------


## Zepolak

> Pouvoir craft UN seul matériau élévé par jour je trouve que c'est complètement abusé.


C'est un no-go total pour un joueur de mon profil (c'est à dire "brrrrrrrr les activités quotidiennes brrrrr") mais c'est vrai que c'est un peu la fête du slip pour ce genre de concept depuis une demi-douzaine d'année. Ça a commencé avec les browser-game, avec les points d'action, ou les durées de contruction folles, vous savez, genre Ogame  ::trollface:: 
Et maintenant c'est en standard dans un paquet de jeux...

----------


## revanwolf

Faudra t'y faire alors,vu que c'est leur nouveau trip.
Et encore tu connais pas les composant qu'ils pourrait demander pour le dit-craft(ex des magnétites chargé,vu qu'il aime bien ce matériau également).

Mais bon gw2 est en train de mourir à petit-feu de mon point de vue(histoire trop prévisible,peu de cohérence,trop simple à faire (hors succès lourdingue),méga serveur qui rend le mcm très tertiaire,et j'en passe).

le seul truc qui sauve un poil le jeu est le manque de mmo récent intéressant,par contre en 2015 il y aura pas de mal de sortie(Archeage,Black Desert Online,et qui sait peut-être même Blade & Soul).




> C'est un no-go total pour un joueur de mon profil (c'est à dire "brrrrrrrr les activités quotidiennes brrrrr")


mais c'est malheureusement  un des seul moyen qui peuvent pousser les gens à jouer au jeu.

----------


## lPyl

"Un des seuls moyen". Faut pas déconner non plus, pondre du contenu (qu'il soit PvP/PvE/WvW) intéressant, c'est un bon moyen aussi et ça repousse pas les gens du genre Zepo.
Les timegates c'est quand t'as pas l'imagination/l'envie/les ressources nécessaire(s) pour faire autre chose. Et c'est clairement un no-go pour moi.

----------


## Sephil

Ils devraient faire un "timegate" lié à l'exp de ton perso. Genre de base t'as un CD de 24h et chaque fois que tu passes un niveau ça réduit le timegate de 6h, par exemple.

Du coup le gars qui aime jouer 20 minutes par jour, il peut craft juste via le CD classique, et le gars qui aime jouer un jour par semaine, mais quelques heures d'affilée, en jouant il fait de l'exp et il peut aussi craft plusieurs matériaux.

Reste le problème de "l'avantage" que ça donne au joueur qui joue plusieurs heures, tous les jours. (Au pire ils mettent un cap à 7 par semaine... Mais du coup on va avoir les gens qui se connectent pas pendant une semaine qui se plaignent.)

----------


## revanwolf

Certes le timegate est une solution de faignéasse, mais au moins il a le mérite d'être extrêmement simple à mettre en œuvre.
Sachant que toute leur attention va pour "l'histoire" et que le spvp/mcm est un peu laissé à l'abandon(à part les "saisons" mcm et le fait de mettre les pve-boys au spvp).
Et bizarrement je sens bien le délire sur une refonte du mcm/3eme saison mcm(qui sera surement un flop) au vu de leur demande de vidéo mcm "propre",ainsi que le fait que Tynril demandais des noms de commandants francophone connu et "légitime"(c'est pas gagné alors).

Bon reste plus qu'a voir ce qu'il vont pondre pour la suite(surement un projet à moitié fini abandonné 3 mois plus tard cf. Atlas et Crieur de rue).

----------


## NayeDjel

> Ils devraient faire un "timegate" lié à l'exp de ton perso. Genre de base t'as un CD de 24h et chaque fois que tu passes un niveau ça réduit le timegate de 6h, par exemple.
> (...)


Yep, un système de déduction pourrait être sympa parce que quand tu t'absentes une semaine tu loupes 7 jours de craft et aussi 7 jours de gald pour acheter tes matériaux manquants.
*
Edit :* je précise ma première phrase : je ne dis pas que le compte devrait jouer tout seul mais qu'il nous offre un moyen de rattraper du retard

SInon pour les légendaires :

Faut voir le nombre de joueurs qui ont tous les matériaux depuis des mois mais à qui il manque le précurseur. /summon Litchi
Le but c'est pas non plus de rendre le craft d'un légendaire plus simple mais de pouvoir en avoir un à 100% si le joueur le décide (virer la RNG).

----------


## purEcontact

J'répondrais bien par un gif du genre :



Mais on va me dire que c'est pas bien  ::ninja:: .

Plus sérieusement, je rejoins le chat du dessus, depuis le début de l'année, en terme de contenu c'est un peu complètement la loose.
Ils ont rajoutés la lisière des brumes, une map RvR no brain de karma train et c'est à peu près tout.

Je sens déjà pleuvoir les "Mé tu pe pa dir sa !".
Bah si, malheureusement, je peux.
Le "contenu" open pve qu'on a eu ça se résume à du farm brainless de mob dans l'arche du lion et dans le pavillon.

Si le jeu m'intéresse de moins en moins, c'est qu'il reprend des mécaniques de merde.
Exemple concret : obtenir un item pour les nouvelles armes.

Etape 1 -RNG round 1- : 
- Tuer des mobs et *avoir une chance* de loot du sable.

Etape 2 -RNG round 2- :
- Une fois les 10 sables obtenu, les "ouvrir" :rolleyes" et *avoir une chance* d'obtenir une clé.

Etape 3 -RNG round 3- :
- Une fois la clé obtenue (par la chance ou le farm de géode), ouvrir un coffre et *avoir une chance* d'obtenir un insecte fossilisé.

Etape 4 -Goldsink round 1 (& little RNG)- :
- Acheter la recette auprès d'un pnj sur un serveur pallier 4/5.
_(Je crois que c'est pas dur de trouver un pallier 4, mais ça reste quand même une condition de merde)._

Etape 5 -Goldsink round 2- :
- Monter son artisanat niveau 400, si ce n'est pas fait, craquez env. 50 po.

Etape 6 -Goldsink round 3 OU RNG round 4- :
- Récupérer 25 morceaux d'ambrite en les achetant à l’hôtel des ventes ou en les récupérant via je ne sais plus quel process de RNG.

Etape 7 -Optional Goldsink- :
- Bravo, vous avez fini, vous pouvez crafter l'arme ayant des stats de merde, vous pouvez donc farmer une zone ou acheter dans le cash shop le transmutateur permettant de mettre le skin tant convoité sur une stat potable.

A coté de ça, lorsque le jeu a été lancé et même pendant la SAB, on nous proposait des skins contre des tokens récupérés en donjon.

Ah, tiens d'ailleurs, la SAB, elle arrive pour quand à 800 gemmes dans le cash shop ?
Nan parce que je le vois venir gros comme une maison : "nouveau DLC, la super adventure box avec les 2 derniers niveau en accès illimité pour seulement 800 gemmes à la BLC !".
Perso, j'ai prévu le coup, j'ai acheté pour 800 gemmes (en po) avant de lâcher le jeu histoire de pas me faire enfler quand ça arrivera.

----------


## Maderone

> Perso, j'ai prévu le coup, j'ai acheté pour 800 gemmes (en po) avant de lâcher le jeu histoire de pas me faire enfler quand ça arrivera.


Eh bah c'est extrêmement con... préhensible !
Bonne idée en fait  ::o:  
Je vais faire pareil tout de suite.
Vu les enfoirés que c'est entrain de devenir (bisoux Tynril <3) c'est carrément probable...

----------


## Snydlock

> le seul truc qui sauve un poil le jeu est le manque de mmo récent intéressant,par contre en 2015 il y aura pas de mal de sortie(Archeage,Black Desert Online,et qui sait peut-être même Blade & Soul).


Des gens disaient la même chose en 2013 et annonçaient que ça serait différent en 2014 (FFIV:R, TESO, Wildstar).
Je n'ai pas l'impression qu'il ai souffert plus que ça.


Pour la SAB, votre truc a 800 gemmes, ça s'appelle la Pièce de jeu infinie.

----------


## revanwolf

Ben Teso,wildstar sont tout les 2 le 1er jeu d'un studio jeune,donc au risque d'être bancal(sans compter que le principe des TES colle mal au mmo).

Et puis seul 2 voir 3 mmo ont tiré leur épingle du jeu(WOW,EVE,et au point de vue longévité ultima online,Linéage).

et pour la sab,s'il faisaient le coup ça serait plutôt pour 1600 gemmes.

----------


## Alchimist

Puisque l’on est tous à cracher sur Anet, je vais rajouter mes 2 cents. 

Je viens de raffiner ma trentième arme rare sur ces dernières semaines, et sur ces trente armes parties aux oubliettes, je n’ai eu que 21 globes d’ectoplasme. De même, j’ai du faire aujourd’hui mon quinzième Tequalt, et pour la quinzième fois j’ai eu du vert/bleu, j’omets les 3 crocs de Tequalt (objet sans valeur, on est d’accord). Enfin, j’ai du mettre une trentaine d’armes rares dans la cuvette mystique, dans l’espoir naïf d’avoir un précurseur,  et je n’ai eu qu’un exotique (dont la valeur ne dépassait pas le 2po50).
Vous allez me dire que ça fait partie des règles du jeu, mais si j’avais envie de jouer à la roulette Russe, je jouerais à la roulette Russe. Non, là je joue à un MMO et j’aimerais bien que l’on me récompense pour ce que je fais, et ne pas avoir un système de récompense basé sur la chance. 
Est-ce qu’il serait dur de mettre un système de chance croissante, plus tu ouvre de coffre, plus tu as de chance d’avoir des items intéressants. Ou quelque chose dans le même esprit que les fractales, plus tu te mets en danger et tu t’enfonces dans ceux-ci, plus tu as du loot intéressant. Je ne sais pas, au hasard une zone avec un seul point de passage à l’entrée, et de multiples défis dedans, les plus durs se trouvant en fin de zone, et récompensant le joueur, ou alors un système de malus (comme pour les arènes du pavillon) qui augmentent la découverte magique.

Je dois bien avouer que depuis ma reprise, je trouve qu’Anet se repose de plus en plus sur ses lauriers avec des modifications chétives, par exemple rien n’a été fais pour proposer un alternative viable aux bersekers, qui est, de loin, le build le plus efficace. Anet s’enfonce même sur certains points : Le goldsink et le rng dont parle Pure n’étaient pas si marqués à  la sortie du jeu. 
Bref, j’arrive, pour la seconde fois, à saturation, j’ai rempli mes objectifs, avoir une arme élevée, mes 6 slots remplis de 80 full exotiques, un nombre d’AP décent, et maintenant plus grand chose ne me retient.

PS: Au passage, je suis tout à fait d’accord avec l’avis d’Arkane, Guild Wars 2, moins le premier, est fait pour être joué de temps en temps, avec des poses plus ou moins longues, mais cela n’explique pas le manque d’évolution du jeu, hors LS, pendant 2 ans.

----------


## Maximelene

> Certes le timegate est une solution de faignéasse, mais au moins il a le mérite d'être extrêmement simple à mettre en œuvre.


Ah ben si c'est simple à mettre en oeuvre, alors, tout va bien.  ::trollface:: 

Le plus simple, du coup, ça ne serait pas encore de ne pas mettre de limitation ?

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Puisque l’on est tous à cracher sur Anet, je vais rajouter mes 2 cents. 
> 
> Je viens de raffiner ma trentième arme rare sur ces dernières semaines, et sur ces trente armes parties aux oubliettes, je n’ai eu que 21 globes d’ectoplasme. De même, j’ai du faire aujourd’hui mon quinzième Tequalt, et pour la quinzième fois j’ai eu du vert/bleu, j’omets les 3 crocs de Tequalt (objet sans valeur, on est d’accord). Enfin, j’ai du mettre une trentaine d’armes rares dans la cuvette mystique, dans l’espoir naïf d’avoir un précurseur,  et je n’ai eu qu’un exotique (dont la valeur ne dépassait pas le 2po50).
> Vous allez me dire que ça fait partie des règles du jeu, mais si j’avais envie de jouer à la roulette Russe, je jouerais à la roulette Russe. Non, là je joue à un MMO et j’aimerais bien que l’on me récompense pour ce que je fais, et ne pas avoir un système de récompense basé sur la chance. 
> Est-ce qu’il serait dur de mettre un système de chance croissante, plus tu ouvre de coffre, plus tu as de chance d’avoir des items intéressants. Ou quelque chose dans le même esprit que les fractales, plus tu te mets en danger et tu t’enfonces dans ceux-ci, plus tu as du loot intéressant. Je ne sais pas, au hasard une zone avec un seul point de passage à l’entrée, et de multiples défis dedans, les plus durs se trouvant en fin de zone, et récompensant le joueur, ou alors un système de malus (comme pour les arènes du pavillon) qui augmentent la découverte magique.
> 
> Je dois bien avouer que depuis ma reprise, je trouve qu’Anet se repose de plus en plus sur ses lauriers avec des modifications chétives, par exemple rien n’a été fais pour proposer un alternative viable aux bersekers, qui est, de loin, le build le plus efficace. Anet s’enfonce même sur certains points : Le goldsink et le rng dont parle Pure n’étaient pas si marqués à  la sortie du jeu. 
> Bref, j’arrive, pour la seconde fois, à saturation, j’ai rempli mes objectifs, avoir une arme élevée, mes 6 slots remplis de 80 full exotiques, un nombre d’AP décent, et maintenant plus grand chose ne me retient.
> 
> PS: Au passage, je suis tout à fait d’accord avec l’avis d’Arkane, Guild Wars 2, moins le premier, est fait pour être joué de temps en temps, avec des poses plus ou moins longues, mais cela n’explique pas le manque d’évolution du jeu, hors LS, pendant 2 ans.


Tu te plaint avec tes 30 jaunes passés à la forge mystique pour rien, mais j'ai du en passer 250x plus... pour rien... Sans compter les exos passés aussi à la forge... pour rien...
Le système de chance croissante est la meilleure idée, si au moins on pouvait avoir ça pour le drop de précurseurs... J'en suis toujours à 0 obtenus à la forge/drop...

Ah, et j'aime beaucoup, on a deux fois plus de chances d'obtenir des tickets d'arme du lion noir dans les coffres cette semaine. Vu que j'en ai encore jamais obtenu un seul en plus d'une 40aine de chest (seulement 3 morceaux...  :tired:  ), j'imagine que j'en obtiendrais jamais non plus.

Le RNG me gonfle.  ::(:

----------


## Zepolak

> Le RNG me gonfle.


Diablo II, c'était du RNG aussi (certes, solo), mais je sais pas, tu récupérais toujours un truc super chouettos à peu près au moment où tu commençait à en avoir marre. Comme si le jeu arrivait à détecter que ça commençait à te saouler et PAF, un objet de set. C'est ptêtre juste ça, un mauvais calibrage : pas 'assez'.

----------


## purEcontact

> Des gens disaient la même chose en 2013 et annonçaient que ça serait différent en 2014 (FFIV:R, TESO, Wildstar).
> Je n'ai pas l'impression qu'il ai souffert plus que ça.
> 
> Pour la SAB, votre truc a 800 gemmes, ça s'appelle la Pièce de jeu infinie.


Tu veux qu'on dresse la liste de tout les canards qui ont stop pour partir sur d'autres mmo et qui sont pas revenu ensuite ?  ::trollface::  

Le truc le plus intéressant, c'est que Guild Wars 2 n'est pas en concurrence uniquement avec les MMO.

Pour moi, il se situe plus près d'un diablo 3 ou d'un starcraft 2 que d'un World of Warcraft.
Tu lances GW2 pour voir la tronche de la màj et 24/48h plus tard, tu n'y joues plus, tu repars sur un autre jeu sans aucun remord pendant 2 semaines.

D3 et SC2, c'est pareil, tu fais la campagne (ou tu montes level max), tu fais un petit peu de multijoueur histoire de t'amuser un peu et tu le laisses de coté jusqu'à ce que l'add on se pointe.
WoW par contre, si tu joues pas, tu passes à coté de chaque màj et si tu joues peu, t'as l'impression de payer super cher le temps de "non jeu" (ce qui te pousse à te connecter).

Bref, dans ce sens, c'est comme le premier où tu pouvais revenir à chaque add on.
Ca n’empêche pas d'avoir des joueurs avec un gros temps de jeu qui trouvent des objectifs adaptés dessus mais tu fini par tourner en rond parce que le contenu ajouté pour eux est clairement rébarbatif.

@Zepo :
Dans un hack'n'slash, tu as généralement des boss qui ont une table de loot bien plus intéressante et quand tu les kill la première fois (j'insiste : LA PREMIERE FOIS), tu sais que t'auras presque systématiquement un item qui améliore ton stuff.
Guild Wars 2 a un gros soucis concernant les récompenses qu'ils filent aux joueurs.
La première fois que tu tues tequatl ou la guivre, tu te retrouves avec moins que si t'avais passé ton temps à faire le behemoth, l'elem, le golem ou le chaman de glace.

GW2 ne veut pas récompenser par des paliers de stuff et ils ont choisi les skins.
Soit.
Je reprends l'exemple de tequatl : la première fois où je le bute, j'obtiens son arme sans aura ou une version moins belle, moins travaillée du skin.
Je dois le faire et le refaire pour loot la même arme avec l'aura kikoo bleu-violette-argentée qui me plait tant.

Tout le monde est content dans l'histoire.
La fashion victime a une durée de vie quasi infinie et le joueur un peu lambda est ultra content de se retrouver avec une "preuve" qu'il a tué tequatl.

Edit n°35 :
C'est beau de parler de précurseur dès qu'on parle de RNG, mais perso, ça m'en touche une sans faire bouger l'autre.
Qu'il y ai *UNE SOUS CATEGORIE* d'item qui soit lié à la RNG, c'est pas super grave (catégorie : Exotique > Named > Armes > Précurseur). 
A la limite, je fais avec parce que ça concerne quoi ? 20 items dans le jeu ?

Seulement, ils ne s'arrêtent pas là, ils font ça pour une catégorie complète : les roses.
Là, ça concerne dans les 800 items en jeu (je compte pas les bijoux / bagues / colliers).
800 items que tu ne peux récupérer que de 2 manières : craquer BEAUCOUP de thunes ou avoir BEAUCOUP de chance.

Bref, perso, quand je vois le temps de jeu que je peux avoir et la façon dont je suis "récompensé", je préfère aller dans d'autres MMO où on me gueule d'une manière complètement abusive "PUTAIN T'ES UN CHAMPION" à chaque fois que je prends un niveau...

----------


## Zepolak

> Guild Wars 2 a un gros soucis concernant les récompenses qu'ils filent aux joueurs.
> La première fois que tu tues tequatl ou la guivre, tu te retrouves avec moins que si t'avais passé ton temps à faire le behemoth, l'elem, le golem ou le chaman de glace.


Oui clairement, vouloir les buter n'est qu'une histoire de challenge, voire maintenant, une histoire de point d'achievement.

----------


## Sephil

Moi j'aime beaucoup les 9 semaines de ligue McM pour avoir un jaune que tu peux upgrade en exo !!!! Après 18 mois de jeu (même un peu plus) c'est ENORME comme récompense, dis donc...  ::):

----------


## purEcontact

... et que tu ne peux pas recycler.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Moi j'aime beaucoup les 9 semaines de ligue McM pour avoir un jaune que tu peux upgrade en exo !!!! Après 18 mois de jeu (même un peu plus) c'est ENORME comme récompense, dis donc...


Pour la première ligue, c'était quand même ultra pourri, y'avais même pas d'apparences uniques.
Tu passe 7 ou 9 semaines à fond pour presque rien...

----------


## Snydlock

> Ben Teso,wildstar sont tout les 2 le 1er jeu d'un studio jeune,donc au risque d'être bancal(sans compter que le principe des TES colle mal au mmo).


Tatata, pas d'excuse. Sinon l'année prochaine, on dira pour les MMO que tu sites que ce sont des MMO Coréens donc cépapareil, blabla. (Ce qui est vrai mais c'est pas le sujet.)




> Tu veux qu'on dresse la liste de tout les canards qui ont stop pour partir sur d'autres mmo et qui sont pas revenu ensuite ?


Si tu fais de zolis graphiques avec les fréquences de retour "de temps en temps" et les arrivées de nouveaux, oui.  ::trollface:: 


Bon sinon, je devrais peut-être faire comme tout le monde et râler sur la RNG et les récompenses de merde.
Ou pas parce que je m'en fous un peu. Même si je suis surement un des poissards de la guilde.

----------


## Takeo Kikuta

Pour revenir sur le craft légendaires ils ont dit qu'ils avaient abandonnés le concept pour le remplacer par un concept qui a été ajouté via le pack d'avril.
Du coup quel système ??

Quant à l'extension, je vais vous faire bader, mais sauf retournage de veste ++++ ils ont annoncé qu'ils avaient le contenu pour une extension (de prêt) mais qu'avec le principe d'Histoire Vivante ils voulaient distiller au fur et à mesure.

En gros, si tu veux tout d'un coup, tu te co 1fois/2semaines et tu attends un paquet de temps, mais tu prends le risque de voir le monde complètement changé -_-.

----------


## purEcontact

Bah généralement, dans un add on, le monde change en grande partie.

----------


## lPyl

Ou alors le monde change pas beaucoup, mais t'as un continent en plus (à la faction/nightfall)

----------


## Zepolak

> Tu passe 7 ou 9 semaines à fond pour presque rien...


Bon en l'occurence, tu passes surtout 7-9 semaines pour exploser la gueule des autres et t'imposer.
Pour la petite histoire, Troma n'avait pas fait l'achievement (n'avais pas eu le coffre) de la ligue 1.

----------


## purEcontact

Bah ouais, mais avoir une récompense matérielle à la fin des 2 mois et demi d'investissement, ça aurait été pas mal.
Ils ont vraiment un gros problème avec les récompenses (je sais, je rabâche).

On en parlait avec Sephil, il y a un moment déjà : quand ils ont fait le stream parlant de la ligue de McM et des récompenses, une personne dans le chat a posé la question "est-ce que les armes seront recyclables ?".
La personne chargée du pvp / du mcm (ou de je ne sais plus quoi) a répondu : "C'est un troll ou c'est sérieux ?" puis il s'est mis à avoir un petit rire jaune avec les autres et ils sont passés à une autre question.

Les développeurs ont vraiment du mal avec la classification des items qu'ils ont créés.
J'ai l'impression que, pour eux, quand tu récupères un jaune, c'est comme quand tu récupères un légendaire dans diablo 3 (pré patch) ou un objet rare dans n'importe quel autre mmo : c'est un objet de qualité supérieur que les joueurs vont garder.
Dans les faits, les jaunes, c'est des items à recycler ou à vendre à l'ah pour que ça passe à la forge.
Si ils valent cher, c'est pas parce que les stats / le skin est "trô bô", c'est parce qu'en mettant 4 fois le même type d'item, on a(vait?) plus de chance de chopper un précurseur.

Bref, le jour où ils se rendront compte qu'ils ont trop de couleurs dans leurs items (ça ne correspond plus à rien dans un mmo sans nivellement du stuff), ils auront fait un grand pas.
Dans ma vision des choses, il reste le gris (vente au pnj) / le rare (recyclage) / l'exotique (équipement ou vente entre joueurs) / élevé (équipement lié à un type de contenu aka fractal).

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Bon en l'occurence, tu passes surtout 7-9 semaines pour exploser la gueule des autres et t'imposer.
> Pour la petite histoire, Troma n'avait pas fait l'achievement (n'avais pas eu le coffre) de la ligue 1.


J'étais au courant de ça, je me souviens même de Troma précisant que ça allait être de la merde bien avant la fin de la ligue et qu'il s'en tapait royalement.





> Dans ma vision des choses, il reste le gris (vente au pnj) / le rare (recyclage) / l'exotique (équipement ou vente entre joueurs) / élevé (équipement lié à un type de contenu aka fractal).


Mouais, en fait, perso, je traite les différentes 'raretés' de la manière suivante :

- Gris -> Vente PNJ
- Blanc/Bleu -> Recyclage
- Vert -> Forge Mystique
- Jaune Armures -> Recyclage
- Jaune Armes -> Forge Mystique
- Exotique Armure -> Recyclage
- Exotique Armes -> Forge Mystique ou HV (selon le prix de vente)
- Rose -> Stockage moisi vu qu'on peut rien en faire
- Violet -> :]

J'ai mis rareté entre parenthèse parce qu'on drop nettement plus de vert que de bleu et blanc, ce qui montre déjà que ces deux raretés ne servent absolument à rien en jeu, il ne devrait même pas en avoir à partir de lvl 70 tellement ça sert à rien.
A différencier avec les items spécifiquement à recycler.

----------


## purEcontact

Bah c'est pas bien différent de ce que je dis hein.
T'as une couleur pour vendre, une pour recycler, une pour vendre aux joueurs / s'équiper et une pour s'équiper.

Les couleurs bleu / vert / jaune / etc... ça n'a de sens que si tu veux faire une évolution par le stuff.
Mais comme on est dans GW2...

Edit : 
J'ai oublié le couleur pour l'artisanat (dans l'absolu).

----------


## Leybi

Un pote s'est fait hack son compte, il était dans ma guilde perso ou je mettais tout mes investissements... 10 Shadow of Grenth, 10 Light of Dwayna, 20 Synergetic et 20 Static + toutes mes armes de sièges, 300po envolés... La haine  ::cry::

----------


## lPyl

Toujours avoir une guilde perso vraiment perso  ::P:

----------


## Zepolak

> Un pote s'est fait hack son compte, il était dans ma guilde perso ou je mettais tout mes investissements... 10 Shadow of Grenth, 10 Light of Dwayna, 20 Synergetic et 20 Static + toutes mes armes de sièges, 300po envolés... La haine


Je compatis grave :/

----------


## blutch2

Ca fait longtemps que j'ai arrêté de jouer a Guild Wars 2 (2 mois maintenant), je me dis que je retournerais sur ce jeu bientôt mais après avoir lu vos postes depuis 15 jours, je me dis que ce jeu tombe de plus en plus dans l'ennui. Dommage car c'est(c'était?) mon MMO préféré.

----------


## Zepolak

Sur les forums, t'as les gens qui râlent. En jeu, t'as les gens qui jouent.

----------


## revanwolf

Ceux qui jouent très souvent ont plus de chances de raler vu qu'on connait le jeu quasi sur le bout des doigts,et donc même les patch tous les 15 jours n'ont pas assez de choses pour maintenir les gens assez longtemps.

Et encore j’omets certains thèmes de discordes,genre les précurseurs(cf:cet article de massively qui résume bien la situation)

Mais bon si tu joue pas énormément(pas plus de 4-5h/sem) cela devrait aller,à moins que le jeu te soulais déjà alors là je te conseillerait juste d'essayer et dans le cas contraire gw2 n'est malheureusement pas fait pour toi.

@zepo attention a ce que tu dis,cela pourrais se retourner contre toi.

----------


## Zepolak

> @zepo attention a ce que tu dis,cela pourrais se retourner contre toi.


Je veux bien savoir ce que tu veux dire par là, parce qu'il y a au mieux une bonne vieille incompréhension des familles.

----------


## Vroum

> Ca fait longtemps que j'ai arrêté de jouer a Guild Wars 2 (2 mois maintenant), je me dis que je retournerais sur ce jeu bientôt mais après avoir lu vos postes depuis 15 jours, je me dis que ce jeu tombe de plus en plus dans l'ennui. Dommage car c'est(c'était?) mon MMO préféré.


L'intérêt de Gw2 c'est que tu ne prends aucun risque à le relancer pour te faire ta propre idée.

----------


## purEcontact

> Je veux bien savoir ce que tu veux dire par là, parce qu'il y a au mieux une bonne vieille incompréhension des familles.


La vrai question c'est : est-ce que t'as un gif pour expliquer clairement tes idées ?  ::trollface:: 

@blutch : lance le client, log toi en jeu puis unlog toi.
Ça débloquera l'épisode en cours et ça t'évitera de le payer plus tard.
Quand ils feront un break de l'histoire dans quelques semaines avec le feature pack, tu lancera le jeu.
T'auras donc droit à du contenu (les màj de l'histoire vivante) et des features, un peu comme un add on finalement (en beaucoup moins gros).

----------


## blutch2

> La vrai question c'est : est-ce que t'as un gif pour expliquer clairement tes idées ? 
> 
> @blutch : lance le client, log toi en jeu puis unlog toi.
> Ça débloquera l'épisode en cours et ça t'évitera de le payer plus tard.
> Quand ils feront un break de l'histoire dans quelques semaines avec le feature pack, tu lancera le jeu.
> T'auras donc droit à du contenu (les màj de l'histoire vivante) et des features, un peu comme un add on finalement (en beaucoup moins gros).


merci pour l'info  ::):

----------


## purEcontact

Je me rends compte que j'ai pas été super clair : il faut se log toutes les 2 semaines pour avoir chaque épisode de l'histoire vivante en cours.
Si tu ne t'es pas log jusqu'à maintenant, tu as loupé 2 épisodes et il faudra débourser 200 gemmes par épisode (ou demande à quelqu'un de te faire entrer dedans).

----------


## lPyl

Sérieusement? T'es obligé de te co toutes les deux semaines pour pas avoir a payer?

----------


## Nessou

Je trouve que c'est un bon compromis. Le joueur doit juste se connecter une fois (même juste 5 minutes) pendant une période de 15 jours pour pouvoir débloquer le truc de manière permanente. Pour ArenaNet ça fait du trafic en plus donc plus de chance d'avoir des gens qui passent aussi voir la boutique aux gemmes par exemple.

----------


## lPyl

"Hey tu pars en vacances 15 jours /3 semaines, pas de bol tu vas devoir raquer des gemmes pour l'histoire vivante". 

Ça passe vraiment pas avec une image de game pour casual en fait ce genre de truc chez moi.

----------


## Zepolak

> "Hey tu pars en vacances 15 jours /3 semaines, pas de bol tu vas devoir raquer des gemmes pour l'histoire vivante". 
> 
> Ça passe vraiment pas avec une image de game pour casual en fait ce genre de truc chez moi.


Ben, dans la version d'avant, c'était :

"Hey tu pars en vacances 15 jours /3 semaines, pas de bol tu loupes une partie d'histoire vivante". 

Je trouve que c'est plutôt une nette amélioration. Ça te laisse le choix, si jamais cela t'intéresse vraiment, de ne rien louper.

----------


## lPyl

Je suis bien d'accord que c'est une amélioration.

Mais je préférerais largement un 

"Voilà une extension qui apporte XX maps en plus, une nouvelle histoire/suite à l'histoire actuelle, XX améliorations pour le PvP/WvW" Et c'est XX euros.

----------


## Leybi

> "Hey tu pars en vacances 15 jours /3 semaines, pas de bol tu vas devoir raquer des gemmes pour l'histoire vivante". 
> 
> Ça passe vraiment pas avec une image de game pour casual en fait ce genre de truc chez moi.


Note que c'est seulement pour l'histoire instanciée (avec dialogues, cinématique et succès relatifs aux instances). Une grosse partie du contenu se passe dans la nouvelle zone, avec les nouveaux events, skins, et les succès de la zone, tout ça est débloqué de base. Moi je vois ça un peu comme les missions bonus de GW1, sauf que c'est gratos pour les joueurs réguliers, et pas trop cher pour les autres (bon 1 par 1 ça risque de douiller, mais y'aura surement un pack à la fin de la saison pour 10-15€ de gemmes)

----------


## Sephil

> Je suis bien d'accord que c'est une amélioration.
> 
> Mais je préférerais largement un 
> 
> "Voilà une extension qui apporte XX maps en plus, une nouvelle histoire/suite à l'histoire actuelle, XX améliorations pour le PvP/WvW" Et c'est XX euros.


Ce qui sera le cas au final.
Y aura très certainement un bundle : living story s2 pour x gemmes. Je trouve pas ça choquant.

D'autant plus que t'as toujours moyen de laisser ton compte à un ami pour se connecter rapidement et débloquer le contenu.

Je le fais pour Sinner (bon je sais pas vraiment s'il rejouera un jour et c'est plus par avantage pour moi d'avoir un 2ème compte), et y a Shaar qui vient de me demander aussi.

----------


## purEcontact

J'vais pas ressortir le gros argumentaire que j'ai lâché sur le forum officiel mais pour faire court : le fait de *ne pas* te connecter pendant 15 jours t'empêche simplement d'avoir les succès.
Comme le joueur casual n'en a rien à carré des points d'achievements (de toutes façons, il passe son temps de jeu à faire du stuff nomade  ::trollface:: ), ça ne le dérange pas le moins du monde.

Si tu veux avoir accès au contenu d'une màj durant laquelle tu étais absent, tu as 3 choix :
- Payer 2€50 : env. 0.50€ moins cher que le sandwich pris à la station Total sur l'autoroute des vacances.
- Payer 30 po, soit une après midi / soirée de farm de donjon.
- Te faire inviter par quelqu'un qui a débloqué l'accès et qui relance l'histoire pour te la faire découvrir (lui, il pourra finir ses succès, toi, tu découvriras l'histoire).

----------


## Maderone

> - Payer 2€50 : env. 0.50€ moins cher que le sandwich pris à la station Total sur l'autoroute des vacances.


Tu rigoles ou quoi  ::o:  ! Il est à 5€ le sandwich !
:intervention pertinente:

----------


## purEcontact

Il est à 2€90 le sandwich triangle jambon-beurre de base.

----------


## Maderone

Je me suis bien fait enflé...  ::(:

----------


## purEcontact

En fait, ça dépend des autoroutes, des aires et des accords entre les différents bobby.
Je me souviens avoir vu un sandwitch à 4.95€ la dernière fois que j'ai fait de la route mais la dernière fois que j'ai acheté un (ce qui date pas mal parce que je m’arrête rarement sur l'autoroute /mylife), c'était à un peu moins de 3€.

'fin bref, tout ça pour dire que c'est une misère et que râler sur le fait qu'Arenanet essai de faire entrer de l'argent alors que ça fait 2 ans qu'ils proposent du contenu gratos... (bon, pas beaucoup, mais y'en a quand même)

Au passage, vous avez le droit de répondre par un gif popcorn, j'irais pas râler auprès de la modération parce que j'ai bien conscience que ce débat sur le prix du sandwich est useless  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Hasunay

> 'fin bref, tout ça pour dire que c'est une misère et que râler sur le fait qu'Arenanet essai de faire entrer de l'argent alors que ça fait 2 ans qu'ils proposent du contenu gratos... (bon, pas beaucoup, mais y'en a quand même)
> [/SIZE]


Nan mais la plupart de ceux qui râle veulent sincèrement donner des thunes à Anet mais pour une extension. A titre purement personnel le coup des épisodes payant pour les retardataires ça me dérange sur le principe, même si je comprends bien qu'il faille rentrer la thune. A la base la communication insistait sur le cash shop purement cosmétique mais insidieusement on glisse vers autre chose.

----------


## lPyl

> Ce qui sera le cas au final.
> Y aura très certainement un bundle : living story s2 pour x gemmes. Je trouve pas ça choquant.
> 
> D'autant plus que t'as toujours moyen de laisser ton compte à un ami pour se connecter rapidement et débloquer le contenu.
> 
> Je le fais pour Sinner (bon je sais pas vraiment s'il rejouera un jour et c'est plus par avantage pour moi d'avoir un 2ème compte), et y a Shaar qui vient de me demander aussi.


Ahaha, Shaar et Sinner, cette bande de noob  ::ninja:: .

Mais sinon perso je m'en fout un peu, j'ai suffisamment de jeux solos en stock (trop pour le temps que j'y passe en fait) pour faire du PvE sans avoir besoin de GW2 (entre skyrim, gothic, Two Worlds, Divinity... promos Steam et GoG, je vous hais  ::P:  ). Et pour le PvP j'ai doto ce qui me suffit amplement.

Plus que le fait de faire payer la ls à la fin, y a deux trucs que je trouve pas top:
 - D'un point de vue promotionnel/marchand c'est nul (imho). Tu sors une extension (potentiellement stand-alone) c'est l'occasion de mettre des boites dans les magasins, de faire des promos sur Steam (enfin je crois pas que GW2 soit dessus, mais c'pour l'idée  ::P: ) et whatnot. De sortir des éditions collectors (et donc brouzoufs en plus). C'est aussi potentiellement une arrivée de nouveaux joueurs/clients, donc de quoi faire rester un peu plus ceux qui commencent à se lasser pacque leurs potes arrivent. 
Là, va faire de la promo auprès des gens en leur disant "Yey, si vous venez maintenant, y a la living story". Le futur joueur il s'en fout, il sait même pas ce que c'est l'histoire de base. Et tu lui vends pas vraiment un rêve ou il y aurait un monde PvE qu'il découvrirait vraiment en même temps que les autres (c'est pas 1 zone tous les quinzes jours/1 mois qui va donner cette impression en tout cas) En plus il doit lui manquer moult référence pour tout comprendre à la LS (si tant est qu'on puisse y accéder à bas level, j'avoue que ça je sais pas  ::P: ). Donc t'accroche pas les mecs qui jouent pas. A partir de là, je te vois mal accrocher les mecs qui mettent ta boite sur leurs étal pour qu'ils la positionnent bien (va convaincre quelqu'un de te mettre dans les trucs qui sont mis en avant pacque tu rajoutes de la living story...).

 - L'autre truc c'est que justement t'as pas l'effet "bloc de contenu". Tu rajoutes des petites features au fur et à mesure, c'est cool. Mais vu que tu fait jamais rien de vraiment changeant d'un coup, ton user base qui râle, elle va toujours râler et t'es pas prêt de l'arrêter en lui donnant un os à ronger de temps à autre. 
Et d'autre part le fait de faire des petits changement par à-coups t'empêche (enfin je pense) de mettre une équipe sur des changements un peu plus gros. Une extension, tu peux dire "bon la on arrête de faire des petits changements au fur et à mesure pour le PvP/WvW, on leur sort un nouveau mode pour l'extension, ça va les calmer" (et leur faire acheter l'extension si t'as réussi ton coup).

Bon j'espère juste que c'est à peu près clair ce que je veux dire (fatigue et flemme de relire là  ::):  ).

----------


## purEcontact

Les 25 secondes de "BUY NOW", c'est pour inciter les nouveaux joueurs à acheter le jeu mais comme ça leur parle pas du tout, ça ne sert finalement à rien (quoi que si, ça permet de faire des vidéos marrantes sur le prochain épisode de la LS  ::trollface:: ).

Bref, je comprend pas trop ce qu'ils font d'un point de vu marketing : je trouve qu'il est un peu tard pour commencer à fidéliser les joueurs et que les annonces concernant l'histoire ne sont pas assez parlante pour permettre à un nouveau joueur de se mettre dans le bain.

Mais bon, on parle quand même des mecs qui ont pondu ce launch trailer :



A coté de ça, tu me mets une vidéo comme ça avec un "BUY NOW !" à la fin, j'achète direct ! 



De la bonne musique, du sang, des larmes, de la magie, du suspens :

----------


## lPyl

Oh putain, j'avais jamais vu ce trailer. Pure genius.

----------


## Snydlock

> A la base la communication insistait sur le cash shop purement cosmétique mais insidieusement on glisse vers autre chose.


On glisse vers des DLC d'histoire comme GW1, rien de méchant.

----------


## revanwolf

bon ben suite aux orages j'ai plus de téléphone.  ::(: 

point positif,je vais pouvoir faire une pause du jeu.  ::P:

----------


## ds108j

Après avoir fini mon stuff nomade  ::trollface::  , j'aimerais bien qu'ils mettent sur le store les épisodes promis de la S1 ! Vu que je l'ai loupée....

----------


## Maderone

T'as pas loupé grand chose x)

----------


## Sephil

> Après avoir fini mon stuff nomade  , j'aimerais bien qu'ils mettent sur le store les épisodes promis de la S1 ! Vu que je l'ai loupée....


Ils ont jamais promis ça.
Ils ont dit qu'ils réfléchiraient à comment les réintroduire en contenu permanent après la saison 2.  :;): 

Et vu qu'une grande partie se faisait en open world, imho ca sera pas facile.

----------


## Wizi

Je me rends compte que le jeu peut-être très compliqué pour un nouveau joueur. Là ça fait quelques jours que je joue avec un second compte ayant très peu de points de succès et c'est souvent très galère rien que pour faire de simple run Cita C1/C2 - Asca C1/C2/C3, entres les kicks en milieu du donjon, les kick au début du donjon, ceux juste avant le boss de fin et les groupes qui font vraiment n'importe quoi ça rend un simple chemin qui peut se faire en 15 minutes prendre 1h, et c'est pire le weekend  ::(: 
Sans oublier qu'on est pas du tout pris au sérieux par le groupe quand on essaye d'expliquer les stratégies calmement...

----------


## Nielle

Ouais, l'ambiance fast-food du 80 est à vomir. 
J'ai fais mon premier citadelle avec un canard et du pick up, et il y'avait un bien gros con de war. Pourtant le donjon à durer 30mn à tout casser avec qque Wipe et que les gens trouvent ça trop long, c'est vraiment pathétique...

----------


## purEcontact

30 min pour un cita C1, c'est clairement trop long...

----------


## Sephil

Un bon run PUG se fait en 7 minutes.

----------


## Zepolak

Je pense qu'un bon CQFD trouve parfaitement sa place ici  ::ninja::

----------


## purEcontact

Pick up group.

----------


## Sephil

> Je pense qu'un bon CQFD trouve parfaitement sa place ici


Décèlerait-on une petite pointe de troll chez Zepo ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Lee Tchii

Ah j'ignorais qu'il fallait lancer le jeu au moins tous les 15 jours pour ne pas avoir à payer un épisode.
Merci Pure pour cette information.
Hier, par hasard, j'ai eu enfin l'occasion de le relancer, cela m'a évité de payer je crois.

J'en profite pour signaler que mon absence n'a rien à voir avec un désintérêt du jeu ou de la communauté mais liée à un problème de santé.
Donc, ne me zombifiez pas trop vite, bande de vilains petits canards  ::o: 

L'histoire vivante est sympa (je suis à la saison deux) mais j'ai trouvé l'utilisation du laser and co dans la caverne un peu ... aléatoire ?

Et pour rester dans le topic, mon activité est un peu réduite, mais si ya besoin d'aider des nouveaux joueurs, j'en suis toujours !

----------


## Tigermilk

Légère pause pour ma part due aux vacances / apéro / regain d’intérêt pour la Wii U.

Je reviens fin août  ::):

----------


## Zepolak

Bah reposez-vous bien tous les deux !  ::):

----------


## purEcontact

Bon, un mec a ouvert 1000 coffres (oui, 1k) et il n'a pas eu de kit de coiffure permanent.
Je pense sérieusement qu'au bout d'un moment, il faudrait qu'ils arrêtent de faire de la merde avec la RNG.

----------


## Zepolak

Au hasard hier, je suis tombé sur ça :
http://dota2.gamepedia.com/Pseudo-random_distribution

Ça permet toujours d'avoir une grosse chance ou malchance, mais ça garantit une certaine 'moyenne' de probabilité d'avoir des trucs.

----------


## purEcontact

Je le répète mais un foutu token à chaque try et au bout de XX tokens, tu peux acheter l'item qui t'intéresse.
Avec ce système, y'a pas d'embrouilles : soit tu as de la chance et tu as ton item en rng, soit tu n'as pas de chance mais au bout de XX try, t'as ton item.

----------


## Zepolak

La pseudo-random le garantit aussi. Au bout d'un moment, la probabilité devient 1. Tatsu aurait eu son précu par exemple. Par contre, ça nécessite toute une infrastructure pour stocker un compteur pour chaque type d'action pour chaque joueur/personnage. Sur DOTA, ça n'est pas arrivé immédiatement.
C'est probable par contre que dans les jeux à venir, on le verra de plus en plus.

----------


## revanwolf

Le gros souci est que le random n'existe pas vraiment en informatique(tout au plus du pseudo-random).
Et aussi la probabilité tend vers 1 mais ne l'atteint jamais.

En gros c'est une pompe à fric et un attrape pigeon.

----------


## Zepolak

Justement, précisément dans le cas de la génération présenté dans le lien ci-dessus (certes, c'est du DOTA), en gros, le concept est tout con : les chances augmentent tant que l'événement n'a pas eu lieu. Jusqu'à 100%.

----------


## Charmide

Sur Dota, ils continuent d'ailleurs régulièrement d'étendre le champ d'application du pseudo-randoms à de nouvelles compétences dans des patchs.

Pour faire une autre tentative d'explication du truc en plus de celle de Zepo: ça renforce la prédictibilité de l'évènement plus le volume d'échantillon augmente.

Si tu joues à pile ou face dix fois en vrai aléatoire, tu vas avoir (estimation au pif) 20% de chances d'avoir 5 face et 5 pile.
Si tu joues à pile ou face dix fois en ce qu'ils appellent le pseudo-random, tu vas avoir 40% de chances d'avoir 5 face et 5 pile, au détriment des cas exceptionnels comme les 10-0. 

Ça rend les choses moins frustrantes pour les joueurs compétitifs qui s'attendent à pouvoir déterminer ce qui va se passer et combien de fois ils vont sortir un critique sur une relativement longue période. 
Ça aurait probablement le même effet pour quand tu claques ton pognon dans des coffres.
(d'ailleurs Valve a le même système de coffre mais je crois pas qu'il aient implémenté le pseudo-random dessus  ::P: )

----------


## lPyl

Bah en fait j'avoue que je vois pas bien pourquoi y aurait du pseudorandom ici.
Le pseudo random c'est bien quand t'as deux sorties possibles du genre
Tel effet proc (A) ou Tel effet ne proc pas (non A)
Tu pars d'une chance plus basse que ton pourcentage voulu pour A et t'augmente cette chance tant que c'est pas réussi. Du coup la chance de A augmente, celle de non A diminue. Le principe est simple, on est d'accord.

La vous parlez d'un événement qui est 1 loot parmis X autres. Pourquoi est ce que statistiquement t'augmenterais les chances de ce loot? Au détriment de quel autre? Et pourquoi celui là?
Deux choses: la en gros vous êtes en train de dire "Si je joue au loto 10000 fois, je veux être sur de gagner le gros lot". Et ça c'est pas vraiment possible.
Et si jamais Anet veut garder un pourcentage faible (genre 0,0001%), ça va pas changer grand chose au problème cette approche, vu que la c'est pas 1000 coffre qu'il faut ouvrir, c'est plus de 1 000 000.

Le coup du token de pure, c'est pas mal pour éviter ce genre de problème. Le seul inconvénient c'est que ça te créé un autre marché pour les tokens (enfin tu peux les faire invendable/intradable). Mais bon après ça reste pareil, si ils veulent que l'item soit super rare (fin je veux dire, si c'était pas le cas, autant le mettre directos en boutique), et que t'as un token par coffre, si l'item est à 1 000 000 de token, t'as l'air malin avec tes 100 tokens.

----------


## purEcontact

> Le coup du token de pure, c'est pas mal pour éviter ce genre de problème. Le seul inconvénient c'est que ça te créé un autre marché pour les tokens (enfin tu peux les faire invendable/intradable). Mais bon après ça reste pareil, si ils veulent que l'item soit super rare (fin je veux dire, si c'était pas le cas, autant le mettre directos en boutique), et que t'as un token par coffre, si l'item est à 1 000 000 de token, t'as l'air malin avec tes 100 tokens.


Remplace token dans cette phrase par "bout de ticket du lion noir" (token lié au cash shop) ou par "laurier" (token lié à la fidélité du joueur), ou même "recommandation de guilde" (token lié... bon, on a compris je crois), au choix.

----------


## Charmide

> Bah en fait j'avoue que je vois pas bien pourquoi y aurait du pseudorandom ici.
> Le pseudo random c'est bien quand t'as deux sorties possibles du genre
> Tel effet proc (A) ou Tel effet ne proc pas (non A)
> Tu pars d'une chance plus basse que ton pourcentage voulu pour A et t'augmente cette chance tant que c'est pas réussi. Du coup la chance de A augmente, celle de non A diminue. Le principe est simple, on est d'accord.
> 
> La vous parlez d'un événement qui est 1 loot parmis X autres. Pourquoi est ce que statistiquement t'augmenterais les chances de ce loot? Au détriment de quel autre? Et pourquoi celui là?


Y'a aucune limitation sur le nombre de résultats possible, ce genre de distribution statistique lissée s'étend très bien. 
Dans ce cas là, les probabilités d'obtenir le résultat que tu n'as pas eu (item, classe d'item, etc...) augmentent aux dépends des résultats que tu as eu.




> Deux choses: la en gros vous êtes en train de dire "Si je joue au loto 10000 fois, je veux être sur de gagner le gros lot". Et ça c'est pas vraiment possible.
> Et si jamais Anet veut garder un pourcentage faible (genre 0,0001%), ça va pas changer grand chose au problème cette approche, vu que la c'est pas 1000 coffre qu'il faut ouvrir, c'est plus de 1 000 000.


Je ne sais pas que tu veux dire avec tes deux points. C'est pas vraiment possible parce que ce serait trop facile de gagner le gros lot? 
Quand tu passes d'un système aléatoire uniforme à celui de dota qu'on a prit en exemple, ça ne change pas (ou quasi pas) l'espérance - ie. la française des jeux ne distribue pas plus d'argent avec ton loto. Si tu veux être sûr de gagner la cagnotte, faudra toujours miser au moins autant que ce qu'elle vaut. C'est équivalent à dire dans le cas présent que la quantité d'items introduite sur le marché par coffre ouvert ne change pas. 

Si c'est que tu voulais dire avec ton deuxième point, oui, l'effet de ce genre de distribution est négligeable pour quelqu'un qui va ouvrir 10 coffres et considérant un objet qui a 0.000001% d'apparaître. Faut que les deux ordres de grandeur soient comparables. Mais c'est normal en même temps.

----------


## lPyl

Pas très clair ce que je disais en effet.
Mais oui mon idée c'était plus sur l'idée que ce genre de distribution aurait un effet négligeable sur des items très très rare. Et vu que un tel mécanisme demande (à mon avis) pas mal d'effort en terme de mise en place (par rapport à une basique table de loot) c'est sans doute pas la qu'il faut  passer du temps.

(et pour dota, puisqu'on compare, les coffres, t'as deux mécanisme: les trucs "basiques" en gros 5/coffre, si t'en ouvres 5, t'es sur d'avoir les 5.  Et les trucs "rares" qui dropent parfois en plus des trucs basique, et la t'as aucune certitude  ::):  ).

Et pour pure: ah ouais j’avais oublié qu'il y avait tout ces tokens maintenant... c'était mieux avant :3.

----------


## Aarbron

avant de depenser pas mal de Po/gems je voulais savoir comment se comportait exactement le bonus d'agrandissement de piles 250=>500 items
est que c'est limité au coffre et a la collection ou ca s'applique aussi au contenu de nos sacs?
est-ce limité a un perso ou tous en bénéficie ?
merci

----------


## olih

> avant de depenser pas mal de Po/gems je voulais savoir comment se comportait exactement le bonus d'agrandissement de piles 250=>500 items
> est que c'est limité au coffre et a la collection ou ca s'applique aussi au contenu de nos sacs?
> est-ce limité a un perso ou tous en bénéficie ?
> merci


Ça s'applique à la partie banque d'artisanat de ton compte (et seulement cette partie).
Mais au bout d'un moment, c'est vraiment très utile à moins de tout revendre.

----------


## revanwolf

Pour ceux que cela intéresse le jeu est à -50% du 14 au 24 aout.

----------


## Aarbron

> Ça s'applique à la partie banque d'artisanat de ton compte (et seulement cette partie).
> Mais au bout d'un moment, c'est vraiment très utile à moins de tout revendre.


ok merci  :;):

----------


## ERISS

J'arrête pas de me faire hacker mon compte GW2,
 et *sur tous les autres jeux/forums ça ne m’ait jamais arrivé une seule fois*.
J'ai déjà été obligé de changer mon mdp 4(5?) fois. La protection de leur serveur est pourrie, ou alors?

----------


## Zepolak

Si tu veux dire que d'autres personnes se sont connecté à ton compte avec succès plus de 4 fois, considèrant que tu es la première personne que je vois se plaindre de plus d'un hack, je dirais qu'il faudrait vraiment considérer que quelque chose d'autre est compromis et même bien compromis : social engineering ou keylogger sur ton PC, autre chose... ? 
Quelqu'un veut-il t'empêcher de jouer au jeu ?  ::trollface::

----------


## ERISS

> quelque chose est bien compromis : social engineering ou keylogger sur ton PC, autre chose... ? 
> Quelqu'un veut-il t'empêcher de jouer au jeu ?


Probablement mon mail, dont le provider est pas le top pour la protection, et j'y connais pas grand chose de ce côté là. J'ai essayé mais j'ai rien compris dans cette usine, je crois avoir changé le mdp mais j'ai l'impression que ça a rien fait.
Sinon je vois pas.

----------


## purEcontact

Prends la double authentification et si t'as pas de smartphone, tu prends winauth.

----------


## Tynril

Et change ton mot de passe de compte mail, aussi (surtout).

Si tu lis l'anglais, cette page est bien : https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/foru...-to-know/first

----------


## purEcontact

Déjà posté il y a 20 pages, mais comme l'eau a coulé sous les ponts, je repost :




> *Pour avoir l'authenticator google sur votre ordinateur de bureau (ou pc portable) :*
> _Note : Fonctionne sur Windows XP/2003/Vista/2008/7/8 (32 ou 64 bit)_
> 
> Tutoriel étape par étape :
> 
> *1*- Téléchargez WinAuth (lien).
> 
> *2*- Dézippez le dans un endroit accessible (sur le bureau par exemple).
> 
> ...

----------


## Graouu

Hello, je voulais juste savoir comment va le jeu et le RVR ? Est ce toujours intéressant et viable et fun ?

Merci  ::):

----------


## Zepolak

> Hello, je voulais juste savoir comment va le jeu et le RVR ? Est ce toujours intéressant et viable et fun ?


Étant donné qu'il y a toujours des gens qui jouent tout court, et des gens qui jouent en RvR aussi, éh bien, c'est une partie de la réponse.

Après, des changements, y en a eu, et des changements qu'on espérait, y en a pas eu, ou pas encore. Enfin bref, une telle question ouvre une boîte de Pandore  ::trollface::

----------


## Graouu

Merci, réponse parfaite  ::):

----------


## purEcontact

Le soucis de Guild wars (en plus de sa RNG de merde), c'est qu'au bout de 2 ans, je suis déjà blasé et sans être madame irma, je peux vous dire ce qui va se passer en fin d'année :

Septembre : Feature pack, "amélioration" (ou pas, cf. les traits) de l'expérience de jeu. Peut être la SAB.
Octobre : Halloween
Novembre : Reprise / Intensification de l'histoire vivante. Peut être un world boss ou une fractale supplémentaire.
Décembre : Noël.

Il n'y aura pas d'ajouts majeurs en sPvP, en RvR ou en PvE (donjons / fractales).
Jusqu'à présent, on peut résumer "Guild wars 2 - 2014" à l'ajout d'une carte en RvR (la lisière), d'une carte en sPvP (l'arène dont j'ai oublié le nom) et d'une carte en PvE (Dry top).

J'ai suivi de loin les stream de la Gamescom et il n'y a eu aucune annonce majeure, ils ont stream des choses qu'on connaissait déjà et le tournoi sPvP.

A coté de ça, t'as Blizzard qui annonce *la date* de son futur DLC (_oui, cette cinématique, c'est juste pour donner la date_) :

----------


## Haelnak

> A coté de ça, t'as Blizzard qui annonce *la date* de son futur DLC (_oui, cette cinématique, c'est juste pour donner la date_) :
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v27P92xScac


WoW c'est un abo mensuel, une boutique ingame (avec sésames niveau 1->90 pour 50€ qui se vendent comme des petits pains) et des DLC addons à 40€ annoncés près de 6 ans à l'avance (MoP, WoD, 6ème extension)... Je ne trouve pas ça vraiment comparable.

----------


## Maximelene

> A coté de ça, t'as Blizzard qui annonce *la date* de son futur DLC (_oui, cette cinématique, c'est juste pour donner la date_) :


Non, c'est la cinématique d'introduction de l'extension. Elle a été révélée en même temps que la date de sortie histoire de faire d'une pierre deux coups, mais son but n'est pas d'annoncer celle-ci, faut arrêter la mauvaise foi 30 secondes.

Accessoirement, considérer une extension à 40€ comme "un DLC", comme s'il s'agissait du premier patch venu, c'est ridicule.




> addons à 40€ annoncés près de 6 ans à l'avance


Gnein ?  ::huh:: 

Y'a plus personne capable de parler de WoW de façon un tant soit peu objective, ou c'est juste moi qui ne les trouve pas ?

----------


## Haelnak

> Gnein ? 
> 
> Y'a plus personne capable de parler de WoW de façon un tant soit peu objective, ou c'est juste moi qui ne les trouve pas ?


Aux alentours de l'annonce de Mists of Pandaria, Blizzard avait laissé entendre que 3 extensions, dont MoP, étaient prévues.

Et mon post est simplement factuel, je ne fais pas d'analyse et ne critique pas non plus leur modèle économique. C'est assez "objectif" comme démarche. J'ai même corrigé le "DLC" de purE par "addon", si c'est pas cool de ma part ça.

----------


## Maximelene

Non, ton post est loin d'être factuel, à moins que tu me retrouves l'annonce d'une extension de WoW 6 ans avant sa sortie. Et je parle bien d'annonce, pas de "oui oui, on a des trucs de prévus".

Parce qu'il y a une marge entre "laisser entendre que 3 extensions sont prévues" et "les annoncer 6 ans à l'avance". La première proposition ayant surtout pour objectif de dire aux joueurs que l'avenir du jeu est assuré, et qu'ils peuvent donc investir leur argent sans craindre de se retrouver sur un désert.

----------


## Haelnak

Si les extensions sont prévues et que les joueurs sont mis au courant, on peut considérer ça comme une annonce. En tout cas je ne vois pas de terme mieux "approprié".

Mais, selon toi, la mauvaise utilisation d'un mot rendrait mon post hyper subjectif... sérieusement ?

----------


## Nessou

[Insérer un .gif de popcorn]

----------


## Maximelene

> Si les extensions sont prévues et que les joueurs sont mis au courant, on peut considérer ça comme une annonce.


Non. L'annonce, c'est quand tu viens, eh bien, annoncer ton produit. Un titre, des features, etc...

Là, tout ce qu'ont les joueurs, c'est la vague notion du fait que, oui, y'a potentiellement quelque chose de prévu chez Blizzard (potentiellement, oui, parce qu'on n'a aucune annonce que ça sortira, ou même que c'est réellement le cas).

Et du coup, j'ai au contraire trouvé ton post vachement péjoratif, puisqu'il donne l'impression que tu te moques ouvertement de la politique de Blizzard qui prévoit son contenu 6 ans à l'avance, mais le sort volontairement à vitesse réduite pour sucer plus longtemps le pognon des joueurs.

----------


## Haelnak

Ah, bah ce n'était pas volontaire. Ils sortent leurs addons à un rythme bisannuel et le contenu, tout à fait décent, assure une vie à leur MMO. Bien sûr, le délire des sésame à 50€ me chagrine un peu mais à part ça je n'ai rien contre la politique économique de Blizzard appliquée* à WoW*.

Et, pour faire dans le poncif, je pourrais ajouter l'assertion _"Regarde, j'ai même MoP et Diablo III !"_ accompagnée de ce screen cliché :

 ::ninja::

----------


## Snydlock

> Et du coup, j'ai au contraire trouvé ton post vachement péjoratif, puisqu'il donne l'impression que tu te moques ouvertement de la politique de Blizzard qui prévoit son contenu 6 ans à l'avance, mais le sort volontairement à vitesse réduite pour sucer plus longtemps le pognon des joueurs.


Parce que ce n'est pas le cas ?  ::ninja::  :relancededix: : popcorn:

----------


## purEcontact

> Non, c'est la cinématique d'introduction de l'extension. Elle a été révélée en même temps que la date de sortie histoire de faire d'une pierre deux coups, mais son but n'est pas d'annoncer celle-ci, faut arrêter la mauvaise foi 30 secondes.
> 
> Accessoirement, considérer une extension à 40€ comme "un DLC", comme s'il s'agissait du premier patch venu, c'est ridicule.


DLC = addon ou patch, tu choisi de le voir comme un patch, c'est cool pour toi, mais c'était clairement pas mon idée.
Pourquoi l'introduction a été présentée ? Pour annoncer la date.

Qu'est-ce qui va être repris par tout les sites de jeux vidéos, une "simple" vidéo qui annonce une date ou des informations qui sont déjà disponible en jeu depuis des mois ?
La gamescom, c'est pour présenter des nouveaux épisodes, des nouveaux jeux et dans une moindre mesure des dlc (ou ADDON POUR LES MMO C'EST PAREIL).

Arenanet a présenté quoi de neuf ? *RIEN*.
Si t'as rien à montrer, tu fais comme les mecs d'Archeage, tu te pointes pas.

Pourtant, dans l'absolu, c'est pas difficile de faire parler de soit : si j'ai pris l'exemple de WoW, c'est pas pour rien.
Ils n'annoncent qu'une date après l'introduction et c'est tout (bon ok, c'est déjà pas mal) mais ça ne montre pas le jeu et on apprend rien de plus par rapport à ce qui a été dit pendant la blizzcon.

Bref, le cœur du message (_vous savez, le truc a coté duquel vous êtes passé parce que vous faisiez des choses sales avec des mouches_), c'est qu'Arenanet n'a rien fait de majeur en terme de contenu depuis le début de l'année et qu'il n'y a rien de marquant prévu d'ici l'année prochaine.

Maintenant, pour répondre au ouin-ouin sur le fait que WoW est à abonnement + dlc (addon  ::rolleyes:: ) alors que les pauvres mecs d'arenanet doivent faire la manche puisqu'ils proposent un jeu en B2P : arrêtez vos conneries.
Le cash shop ramène clairement de la thune : quand tu vois des mecs comme papry (désolé  ::P: ) qui crament pour 300€ de clés en l'espace d'une semaine ou même moi qui crame pour l'équivalent de 13€ par mois depuis 2 ans, je m'inquiète pas pour la santé financière d'Arenanet.

Donc oui, ils ont les moyens de faire des choses vraiment bien mais non, ils préfèrent faire de la merde aussi bien d'un point de vu du marketing (37 sec d'intro et buy now sur chaque vidéo) que du jeu.
Ils ont des idées de base qui sont vraiment bien mais soit c'est abandonné en plein milieu (stand de tir, arène de polymock), soit c'est vraiment pas exploité à son maximum (ie : le gameplay).

----------


## Zepolak

> Maintenant, pour répondre au ouin-ouin sur le fait que WoW est à abonnement + dlc (addon ) alors que les pauvres mecs d'arenanet doivent faire la manche puisqu'ils proposent un jeu en B2P : arrêtez vos conneries.
> Le cash shop ramène clairement de la thune : quand tu vois des mecs comme papry (désolé ) qui crament pour 300€ de clés en l'espace d'une semaine ou même moi qui crame pour l'équivalent de 13€ par mois depuis 2 ans, je m'inquiète pas pour la santé financière d'Arenanet.


D'après des stats que CPC avait sorti dans une news, c'est 2% la proportion de clients payants dans un jeu free-to-play. 
Quant à savoir si c'est moins ou plus sur GW2, je ne saurais dire, mais ce qui est certain, c'est que ni toi ni Papry n'êtes représentatif d'un joueur lambda !

----------


## purEcontact

C'est mettre au même niveau les browser games et autres "petits" jeux que les B2P (TSW / GW2).
Je pense qu'il faut  vraiment faire la distinction.

En fait, même si ce sont des MMO, le "business plan" de TSW ou GW2 est le même qu'un borderlands : on vend le jeu puis on vend des DLC.

En regardant bien du côté de chez Gearbox :
- Le jeu : ~50€ (je crois, je me souviens plus du prix à sa sortie).
- Le season pass : 30€.
- L'addon : 10€.
- La nouvelle *classe* : 10€.
- La quête : 3€.
- Le nouveau *skin* : 1€.

Maintenant, The secret world :
- Le jeu : ~50€
- L'eq. season pass : 25€
- L'addon : 8€.
- La quête : ~6€.
- Le nouveau skin : 10€. 
- Les boost divers : entre 1€ et 12€.

Je peux pas faire un comparatif avec GW2 parce qu'il n'y a pas d'équivalent à un addon, à un season pass ou à une nouvelle classe.
Tout ce qu'on a, c'est des boost, des skins@10€ et des quêtes@2,5€.

Soit-dit en passant, quand on veut acquérir un item qui coûte 2.5€, on est quand même obligé de raquer 10€.

Edit N°2 :
Toi aussi, fais dire ce que tu veux aux statistiques.
Pour ceux qui ont la flemme de cliquer, c'est un article qui résume une étude en disant "40% des joueurs de freemium ont effectué un paiement en jeu".

L'étude de CPC englobait certainement les browser games ET les jeux mobiles, ce qui change à peu près tout puisque je me vois vraiment mal dépenser 1€ dans ce type de jeu.

Edit N°36 :


NB :_ L'ARPU n'est pas à confondre avec l'ARPPU.
Le premier, celui représenté dans le tableau, c'est une moyenne comprenant les joueurs payants et non-payant (c'est bien expliqué dans le bandeau gris).
L'ARPPU se trouve -en france- aux alentours de 15/16$ et ne comprends que les joueurs ayant dépensé de l'argent._

----------


## Tygra

> Ils ont des idées de base qui sont vraiment bien mais soit c'est abandonné en plein milieu (stand de tir, arène de polymock)


Je t'ai déjà dit qu'il y a que toi que ça excite ce genre de stupidité  ::ninja:: 

Et au passage, même si leur politique est hautement critiquable concernant le PvP, le WvW et l'abandon du gameplay au "tout-zerk", etc, tu peux pas dire 


> Arenanet a présenté quoi de neuf ? RIEN.


D'abord parce que factuellement, à la gamescom, ils ont donné des infos sur le feature patch.
Et puis ensuite parce que tu sais pertinemment qu'on est dans une phase hyper porteuse de la LS, que c'est le focus absolu d'Anet parce que ça engrange un tonne de brouzoufs. Donc à part teaser sur les futurs épisodes et le feature pack, c'est clairement pas le moment d'annoncer autre chose.
C'est aussi hyper dur pour eux de faire venir des joueurs mid-season, vu la construction de la LS. Tu peux pas puber sur une histoire à moitié engagée en leur disant "bon ben les mecs si vous voulez comprendre il faudra raquer 15€ de plus".


Sinon beau retour de Maxi en forme, on voit que les vacances l'ont reposé  ::trollface::

----------


## Lee Tchii

Surtout que la Living Story saison 1 c'est quand même pas super super intéressant.  :tired:

----------


## purEcontact

Si, je peux le dire parcequ'un mec qui n'en a rien a carré de la living story depuis le début d'année, il a rien de transcendant à se mettre sous la dent : il me semble l'avoir signalé, ça se résume à 3 cartes.

----------


## Tygra

> Surtout que la Living Story saison 1 c'est quand même pas super super intéressant.


L'avantage c'est que tu peux t'en passer, tu trouves une vidéo "coucou c'est moi scarlet, je fous le dawa en x exemplaires et après je réveille le dragon" et t'as tout compris.
Tu passes peut être à côté de quelques subtilités sur les persos mais tu t'évites aussi des dialogues bien niais et des pancartes à réparer.




> Si, je peux le dire parcequ'un mec qui n'en a rien a carré de la living story depuis le début d'année, il a rien de transcendant à se mettre sous la dent : il me semble l'avoir signalé, ça se résume à 3 cartes.


Ben oui et on t'a déjà répondu que si le jeu prenait une direction qui te convient pas, personne te fout le couteau sous la gorge pour y jouer  :;): 
Je sais pas comment on peut jouer à GW2 si on fait pas la LS, tu le dis très bien : aucune nouveauté conséquente depuis un temps certain. Reste le WvW (ou autre) entre potes.

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Tu passes peut être à côté de quelques subtilités sur les persos mais tu t'évites aussi des dialogues bien niais et des pancartes à réparer.


Mais tu rates la compréhension du troll qui poursuivra Guild Wars 2 et les suivants pendant des années !
Une histoire en constante évolution ... et des pancartes à réparer pendant un mois  ::lol::

----------


## lPyl

> Mais tu rates la compréhension du troll qui poursuivra Guild Wars 2 et les suivants pendant des années !


J'ai du mal à savoir si c'est un troll sur le fait que GW2 se fasse sans cesse comparer en mal à GW1 (et que donc les GW suivants n'auront probablement rien à voir ni avec le 1, ni avec le 2, mais qu'on leur reprochera d'en être différent).

----------


## Takeo Kikuta

Pourquoi se faire comparer en mal vis-à-vis de GW... Bonne question.. :D

Sinon pour la GC, y'a eu le feature pack mais pas que, c'était aussi le premier tournoi all-star présentant le truc, en sachant que les prochains auront à cash price de 50k$...

Pour les revenus de la Boutiques, dans le 2nd bilan trimestriel de NC Soft, ils oublient juste l'Europe, c'est une catastrophe on rapporte rien xD. Par contre chine et us c'est yolo ! 20M in da pocket  ::o: .

----------


## revanwolf

Histoire de mettre un camion citerne de kérosène sur le feu,voila l'interview la plus inutile de la gamescon,où ils disent en gros "on s'en fous du craft précu et de la sab vu que notre histoire vivante est génial".

Voila voila,vous pouvez maintenant vous entretuer gaiement pendant 3 pages.  ::P:

----------


## Charmide

> [Insérer un .gif de popcorn]


Comment il contourne le système Nessou  :Cigare:

----------


## Tygra

> Histoire de mettre un camion citerne de kérosène sur le feu,voila l'interview la plus inutile de la gamescon,ouù ils disent en gros "on s'en fous du craft précu et de la sab vu que notre histoire vivante est génial".
> 
> Voila voila,vous pouvez maintenant vous entretuer gaiement pendant 3 pages.


J'étais sceptique quant à ta description, du coup j'ai écouté.
 ::O: 
Holy fuck qu'ils sont mauvais.
Les gens commencent à réclamer des remboursement pour leur pièce infinie de SAB.

Au moins ça finit de confirmer ma théorie du "tout LS". Pour le meilleur et le pire.

----------


## Graouu

Sinon petite question si vous permettez par rapport aux emplacements de sacs supplémentaires. Sur mon perso principal suis à 8 sacs (le maximum, achat via les gems dans le temps) mais j'ai un doute, lors de l'achat le nombre maxi de sacs est par compte ou bien par personnage ?? Car sur mes autres persos suis toujours à 4 (à moins que cela se débloque à un niveau supérieur ?).

Merci de vos lumières.

----------


## Bartinoob

> Histoire de mettre un camion citerne de kérosène sur le feu,voila l'interview la plus inutile de la gamescon,où ils disent en gros "on s'en fous du craft précu et de la sab vu que notre histoire vivante est génial".
> 
> Voila voila,vous pouvez maintenant vous entretuer gaiement pendant 3 pages.


Omagad  ::O: 

Le reste je m'en tape, mais v'là l'argumentation pour la SAB : "On est concentrés sur la parade nuptiale devant amener Rox et Braham à copuler ensemble, par conséquent on va pas remettre la SAB cette année parce que c'est pas RP, m'voyez."

Nawak^65428  :WTF:

----------


## Lee Tchii

Spoil ! Spoil !
What ?
Rox et Braham ?
Oh j'me sens mal ...

----------


## Snydlock

> Arenanet a présenté quoi de neuf ? *RIEN*


Et t'as une obligation contractuelle qui te force à jouer au jeu ?  ::rolleyes:: 
Vu que tu parles de Borderlands, est-ce que tu râles parce qu'il n'y a plus de contenu ajouté ? 
Si oui, t'es un spécimen de joueur que je ne connaissais pas.
Si non, pourquoi tu nous fais un drama pour GW2 ?

PS: au sujet de tes stats, certes GW2 à un bon ratio dépenses/joueurs mais dans mes souvenirs, en terme de revenus, il n'était pas dans le top des F2P les plus rentables.
Au contraire de WoW par exemple.

----------


## Nessou

Il y a moyen de se faire remboursement la pièce infinie qui devient le plus gros fist fucking de l'histoire ?

----------


## purEcontact

> Si non, pourquoi tu nous fais un drama pour GW2 ?


Parce que ça me fait chier de voir un si bon jeu partir en couille.
Arenanet a vraiment tout pour faire un putain de MMO qui sera encore là dans 10 ans, seulement ils se tirent une balle dans le pied à presque chaque annonce.
_
Edit : suppression de la question rhétorique, elle n'était pas assez clairement indiquée comme rhétorique._

----------


## Snydlock

> Parce que ça me fait chier de voir un si bon jeu partir en couille, c'est pas une raison valable ?


Nope.
Parce que s'ils continuent à se tirer des balles dans le pied, les joueurs partiront et ils seront obligés de se réveiller au risque sinon de se retrouver au chômage.
A moins qu'ils concentrent tout sur la Chine et transforme le jeu en P2W. Mais là c'est un autre problème.
Et il ne part pas en couille, il stagne, c'toi qui le dit. C'est déjà bien.

----------


## Maderone

> Omagad 
> 
> Le reste je m'en tape, mais v'là l'argumentation pour la SAB : "On est concentrés sur la parade nuptiale devant amener Rox et Braham à copuler ensemble, par conséquent on va pas remettre la SAB cette année parce que c'est pas RP, m'voyez."
> 
> Nawak^65428


C'est tellement du foutage de gueule... 
Ca me dégoute quoi.
C'est tellement... Raah

Allez tous vous faire voir ! 
*se barre en renversant la table*

----------


## revanwolf

> Sinon petite question si vous permettez par rapport aux emplacements de sacs supplémentaires. Sur mon perso principal suis à 8 sacs (le maximum, achat via les gems dans le temps) mais j'ai un doute, lors de l'achat le nombre maxi de sacs est par compte ou bien par personnage ?? Car sur mes autres persos suis toujours à 4 (à moins que cela se débloque à un niveau supérieur ?).
> 
> Merci de vos lumières.
> 
> Ps : quel est le meilleur plan niveau gems/golds sur le net svp ?


Bon alors les sacs d'inventaire c'est par perso,et les sites de gold farmeur chinois,à moins que tu veulent te faire hack ton compte tu évite.

peut-être en fouillant tu peut trouver des cartes de gemmes,mais je sais pas qui les vends a part micromania.

----------


## Snydlock

> Ne rien faire dans un mmorpg, c'est partir en couille.


Au final, tu nous fais un drama parce que GW2 est un MMORPG.
J'suis le seul à le prendre comme un jeu "normal" et à me dire que si un jour je m'ennuie de trop, je n'aurais qu'à arrêter et puis c'est tout ? En me disant que j'y aurais passé pas mal de temps et que je ne regrette pas mon achat.

----------


## Zepolak

> Ps : quel est le meilleur plan niveau gems/golds sur le net svp ?


On va dire que j'ai mal interprêté le message.

Parce que si très éventuellement, tu parlais peut-être de sites de vente de gold/gem illégal sur le forum CPC, ton compte, il dégage de la guilde, il dégage du forum puissance 1000 et il dégage probablement aussi du jeu tout court. Oui parce qu'en plus, un des animateur de la guilde est dev chez Anet, au passage.

Si tu ne parlais pas de ça, alors c'est l'occasion de le signaler à tout lecteur anonyme traînant ici qui aurait pu se poser la question.

----------


## Tynril

Une clarification serait en effet la bienvenue.

---------- Post added at 20h28 ---------- Previous post was at 20h27 ----------

Moment nostalgie :

----------


## Graouu

> Bon alors les sacs d'inventaire c'est par perso,et les sites de gold farmeur chinois,à moins que tu veulent te faire hack ton compte tu évite.
> 
> peut-être en fouillant tu peut trouver des cartes de gemmes,mais je sais pas qui les vends a part micromania.


Merci de l'info. Le tool tip disant par compte, j'ai mal interprêté.




> On va dire que j'ai mal interprêté le message.
> 
> Parce que si très éventuellement, tu parlais peut-être de sites de vente de gold/gem illégal sur le forum CPC, ton compte, il dégage de la guilde, il dégage du forum puissance 1000 et il dégage probablement aussi du jeu tout court. Oui parce qu'en plus, un des animateur de la guilde est dev chez Anet, au passage.
> 
> Si tu ne parlais pas de ça, alors c'est l'occasion de le signaler à tout lecteur anonyme traînant ici qui aurait pu se poser la question.


Merci, je pensais surtout aux boutiques officielles, parfois y a des promos chez amazon ou autres voir chez Arena de temps en temps. Merci de vos éclaircissements.

C'est une impression ou c'est un peu tendu ici ?

----------


## revanwolf

disons que la banque de guilde s'est fait vidé 2 fois suite a du hack de compte,et également il est interdit de parler de sites pirates sur ce forum,mais bon ta question prêtait quand même pas mal à confusion.

durant les dernières soldes il y a eu quelques vidage de stock de carte je crois.

----------


## Bartinoob

Une impression, en général c'est plutôt pipi-caca. C'est juste que tu touches un point sensible avec les trucs pas vraiment légaux (vu comment on pouvait comprendre ton message) et comme l'a dit zepo, on a un monsieur d'Anette dans la guilde donc pour la pérennité de ton compte, mieux vaut éviter de demander des bons plans goldfarmers ici  ::P:

----------


## Graouu

Merci de vos précisions et désolé si cela a été mal interprété. Je ne cherchais que de l'officiel.

----------


## Wizi

Niveau officiel, mis à part des promo chez des revendeurs style Amazon/Fnac il n'y a pas eu de promo sur les gemmes venant de chez Anet.

Après le cours Po => Gemmes fluctue selon les heures et les ajouts de la boutique, après pour les bons "horaires" pour les achats, faut regarder les courbes de gw2spidy et tenter de prévoir la prochaine baisse (mais ça reste de la spéculation, et dépendra de ce qui sera entre autres ajouté demain 9h dans la boutique au gemmes)

----------


## Takeo Kikuta

Tynril, tellement culte le coup de Dhuum... J'aurai bien voulu voir ça en live..!

----------


## salutcestbooby

Bonsoir msieu dames,

Durant quelques jours il y a une réduction de 50% sur le prix du jeu (voir ici: http://buy.guildwars2.com/store/gw2/...:::Global:40:: ) ce qui amène l'achat de gw2 à 20 euros. Vous conviendrez qu'il s'agit d'un prix assez attractif pour un mmo sans abo. Mes questions avant de sortir la CB sont les suivantes: le jeu est-il encore (bien) peuplé? et si oui par une population hétérogène ou seulement par des joueurs expérimentés?
D'autre part y aurait-il, comme sur le premier opus, des addons de prévus (type nouveau continent avec nouvelle campagne, nouvelles professions, etc) ?

Merci par avance pour vos réponses et bonne nuit

----------


## purEcontact

1- c'est l'été et c'est un mmo
2- y'a fréquemment des nouveaux joueurs
3- rien d'annoncé de ce coté là et on a tendance a être informé assez tardivement du contenu

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Concernant la demande de cartes de gemmes.
En revendeur dit 'clean', y'a Amazon.fr qui propose régulièrement une remise de 5 à 10% sur les cartes de gemmes.
Souvent, le prix descend de 25 à 22€. D'ailleurs, là, y'en a en stock à 21€94

http://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B00935B4O4/

----------


## ds108j

En ce moment, je n'ai pas forcément envie de jouer a GW2. 

Un petit regain, je viens sur le forum, et finalement................. ben non.

A plus tard !

----------


## Argha

> Bonsoir msieu dames,
> 
> Durant quelques jours il y a une réduction de 50% sur le prix du jeu (voir ici: http://buy.guildwars2.com/store/gw2/...:::Global:40:: ) ce qui amène l'achat de gw2 à 20 euros. Vous conviendrez qu'il s'agit d'un prix assez attractif pour un mmo sans abo. Mes questions avant de sortir la CB sont les suivantes: le jeu est-il encore (bien) peuplé? et si oui par une population hétérogène ou seulement par des joueurs expérimentés?
> D'autre part y aurait-il, comme sur le premier opus, des addons de prévus (type nouveau continent avec nouvelle campagne, nouvelles professions, etc) ?
> 
> Merci par avance pour vos réponses et bonne nuit


Grand Fan du premier, j'ai rapidement été dégouté du 2, à toi de voir.

----------


## Lee Tchii

20 euros pour un jeu sur lequel j'ai passé des centaines d'heures, franchement, si tu aimes le genre, c'est un très bon investissement.

----------


## Takeo Kikuta

Pour 20e, je pense que ça vaut vraiment le coup. La majorité d'entre nous avons 2 ans dans les pattes donc nous n'avons pas le même regard. Mais il y a régulièrement des nouveaux et 20e pour tout ça..  ::o: . Tu pourras plus le rentabiliser que certains RPG à 70e x).

----------


## Tygra

Ouais, on a beau être un peu froissés en ce moment même, à 20€ c'est une très très belle affaire si tu aimes le genre.
Même en full price de toute façon c'est une très belle affaire.

Le jeu est très peuplé, merci à notre cher canard pour les mégaservers. La population est ultra hétérogène puisque tout type de jeu est agréable, du PvE au PvP, du casual au hardcore (même après deux ans).
Pour les addons, je vois pas comment ils vont pouvoir s'en tirer sans. Donc on en sait rien, mais là s'ils continuent dans cette voie ils vont perdre beaucoup de monde (ceux qui sont là depuis deux ans). Il va falloir damage control.

----------


## salutcestbooby

Eh bien c'est acheté! merci pour vos réponses.

----------


## mrFish

Personnellement mon temps de jeu sur GW2 est tellement dilué qu'actuellement il rajoute trop de contenu pour que je suive le rythme. Ahah.
Un jour je reviendrais jouer sérieusement et participer aux RvR.

----------


## Nessou

Normal en ce moment MrFishPlaysPokemon.  ::ninja::

----------


## mrFish

> Normal en ce moment MrFishPlaysPokemon.


 ::ninja:: 

Tu penses que je devrais faire un channel FishPlaysGW2 ?

----------


## Zepolak

Oui un twitch  ::ninja::

----------


## atavus

Putain..........enfin.

----------


## Bartinoob

Il a craqué  ::lol::

----------


## olih

Crack !

----------


## Maximelene

> Bonsoir msieu dames,
> 
> Durant quelques jours il y a une réduction de 50% sur le prix du jeu (voir ici: http://buy.guildwars2.com/store/gw2/...:::Global:40:: ) ce qui amène l'achat de gw2 à 20 euros. Vous conviendrez qu'il s'agit d'un prix assez attractif pour un mmo sans abo. Mes questions avant de sortir la CB sont les suivantes: le jeu est-il encore (bien) peuplé? et si oui par une population hétérogène ou seulement par des joueurs expérimentés?
> D'autre part y aurait-il, comme sur le premier opus, des addons de prévus (type nouveau continent avec nouvelle campagne, nouvelles professions, etc) ?
> 
> Merci par avance pour vos réponses et bonne nuit


Comme dit par d'autres, on a beau sembler aigris, à 20€ c'est une très bonne affaire. Dis toi que, personnellement, j'ai la collector à 150€, et je ne regrette pas une seule seconde cet argent. Et j'ai sorti 100€ en gemmes, accessoirement.

Et même si on est pas mal à ne pas forcément adhérer à ce qui semble être prévu pour l'avenir, il y a largement de quoi faire dans tout ce qui est déjà sorti. Bref, je ne peux que te conseiller cet achat.

Par curiosité, je me suis connecté à mon compte à l'instant, et au total j'ai 1453 heures de jeu. Et je suis loin d'être le pire.  ::P: 

Il faudrait que j'accède à mon compte WoW pour comparer tiens...

----------


## ivanoff

je viens de craqué également 



On se rapproche peu a peu de notre objectif final  ::):

----------


## Haelnak

Du coup, avec la màj de septembre, ce sera 300po pour le tome de commandant lié à un compte (et plus à un personnage) avec les différentes couleurs. 
À la base, chaque couleur devait coûter 300po, non ?

----------


## Nessou

> On se rapproche peu a peu de notre objectif final




En effet.  :Cigare:

----------


## revanwolf

> Du coup, avec la màj de septembre, ce sera 300po pour le tome de commandant lié à un compte (et plus à un personnage) avec les différentes couleurs. 
> À la base, chaque couleur devait coûter 300po, non ?


Voila,mais la grogne que ça a engendré leur a fait changer d'avis comme l'indique un de leur community manager.

----------


## Maximelene

Et donc ceux qui ont déjà payé n'ont pas à repayer. C'est cool.

----------


## Pulse

Ici un dev qui ne savait pas qu'on pouvait voir le rank d'une personne en mode spectateur. https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/foru...spectator-mode

----------


## Snydlock

> En effet.

----------


## ivanoff

> http://i.imgur.com/MVDnuRr.jpg
> 
> En effet.


Mais pas avec des asuras  :tired:

----------


## Bartinoob

> Mais pas avec des asuras


Tu connais rien à la vie, petit ivanoff. Toi aussi, rejoins le côté obscur de la synergétique  :tired:

----------


## ds108j

En gros, si un jour je veux avoir mon tome de commandeur, j'ai interet à faire comme tout le monde, grinder 100po pour les dépenser dedans maintenant....

----------


## Lee Tchii

Ou demander un prêt à la guilde ou à tes amis.
Ou montrer tes boobs ... oups, t'en as pas  ::ninja:: 

C'est quoi le délire de l'arme qui surchauffe et qui est repue ?  ::o:

----------


## ds108j

> Ou demander un prêt à la guilde ou à tes amis.
> Ou montrer tes boobs ... oups, t'en as pas 
> 
> C'est quoi le délire de l'arme qui surchauffe et qui est repue ?


C'était juste histoire de raler  ::P: 
Je dois avoir 93po, faudrait juste que je me reconnecte et que je farm un petit peu.

----------


## Nightwrath

Comment on peut voir son temps de jeu total sur son compte ?  :tired:

----------


## ds108j

/age

----------


## Nightwrath

Ah d'accord merci.  ::o:

----------


## ds108j

de rien !  :^_^:

----------


## Sephil

> http://i.imgur.com/MVDnuRr.jpg
> 
> En effet.


Oooh tu l'as mis sur Le Mighty ! C'est choupi !  ::wub::

----------


## revanwolf

Bon comme c'est de coutume de poster les tags après le tag sur mon compte principal en la personne d'Alit Delenn



Voila le tag sur mon 2eme compte en la personne de Shana Anlasok(oui je m'ennuie beaucoup en ce moment)

----------


## Haelnak

Pourquoi deux comptes ? (par pure curiosité)

----------


## revanwolf

compte de sécurité pour ma guilde perso(au cas ou je quitte ma guilde perso par inadvertance).

----------


## Zepolak

> Pourquoi deux comptes ? (par pure curiosité)


Et pour d'autres personnes, ça peut servir à jouer au RvR sur deux serveurs différents pour tout un tas de raison pouvant varier pour chaque personne.

----------


## Haelnak

Ok, ok, c'est justement pour connaître les aspects utiles/pratiques que je posais la question. J'ai le jeu depuis pas longtemps et je ne pensais pas, par exemple, au fait que tous les personnages du compte sont liés au même serveur.

----------


## Snydlock

C'est aussi moins couteux que d'acheter des emplacements de personnages (si on achète les gemmes en argent réel) et que changer de compte pour reroll ne gêne pas.

----------


## Lee Tchii

C'est sûr.
En ce moment le jeu est à 20 euros pour 5 emplacements de personnages alors que rajouter 5 personnages dans un compte te couterait 800*5=4000 gemmes ... soit 50 euros si je ne délire pas ?

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> C'est sûr.
> En ce moment le jeu est à 20 euros pour 5 emplacements de personnages alors que rajouter 5 personnages dans un compte te couterait 800*5=4000 gemmes ... soit 50 euros si je ne délire pas ?


Tu délire, vu que c'et la promo du jour  ::P: 
680 gemmes le slot  ::ninja:: 

680*5 = 3400 gemmes
2000 gemmes = 22€ (amazon)
3400 -> 37€40

Mais ça reste toujours moins intéressant pour 5 slots de perso

----------


## Lee Tchii

Je n'étais pas Si loin ...  ::unsure::

----------


## mopalion

> Je n'étais pas Si loin ...


Ça dépend où se trouve StanislasTown !

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Je n'étais pas Si loin ...


Non, mais, je présentais le cas de figure économe.
Si on prend le cas 'papry', c'est 300€.  ::ninja::  (enfin 50)

----------


## Leybi

C'est 480 gemmes le slot là (40% de promo, plutôt pas mal), du coup 2400 gemmes les 5 donc ~25€.

----------


## Bartinoob

480 gemmes ... Est-ce que je me prends un 17ème slot ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Sephil

J'en ai pris 2 pour 2 asuras supplémentaires moi !  ::ninja::

----------


## Snydlock

3 pour arriver au beau nombre de 12. Tout ça pour avoir des 80 qui serviront uniquement de mineurs.  ::P: 
Et niveau navigation dans l'écran des persos, ça devient galère.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Bande de petits joueurs.
(je ne dirais rien de plus)

----------


## Sephil

Espèce de chinois.
(moi non plus)

----------


## atavus

Il vous aura fallu une promo?
(moi non plus).

----------


## Snydlock

On n'a pas tous envie de mettre des dizaines de _n€uros_ dans des gemmes.

----------


## XspawnLpc

slot de perso, c'est juste une incitation a stocker les merdasses account bound  ::P:

----------


## ivanoff

Je voulais m'en acheter un a l'instant également, mais 75po les 480 gemmes  ::o: , je vais rester a 10.

----------


## Bartinoob

Bon, bah 18 slots  ::ninja:: 

Ça me servira de loadout pvp au pire  ::ninja::

----------


## olih

Aujourd'hui nous avons relevé un défi entre canard.
- Créer un perso (asura, classe à définir), faire le tuto le plus rapidement possible, l'équiper avec du matos niveau 0/2 et faire une fractale 1.
L'équipe au départ :

L'arrivée triomphale :

En fait je suis le seul niveau 2... les autres sont passés niveau 3 en me ressuscitant  :Emo: .

1h pour faire les 3 runs et une heure pour faire mai trin  ::cry:: .

----------


## XspawnLpc

ce sont des grands malades

bravo à vous

----------


## revanwolf

Joli challenge bien débile,félicitations!

----------


## Sephil

L'ele tout cassé !  ::P:

----------


## Wizi

Bravo !
Maintenant faire la même en fractale 10 pour pouvoir agoniser  ::ninja::

----------


## revanwolf

Après l'histoire vivante et la SAB Voila que cette chère Eexa s'occupe des pics de lags dû au  ddos.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Au ddos ???

Sinon, pour info, j'ai grogné sur le forum parce que Anet a refusé mon remboursement des tenues de ville ...  :tired:

----------


## Bartinoob

Ton topic ne sert probablement à rien là où il est. Va poster une version traduite sur le forum EN, t'auras ptet plus de chance. Et refais des requêtes support jusqu'à ce que ça passe, au pire.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Chef oui chef  ::sad::

----------


## revanwolf

pareil que barti,au moins sur le forum en tu as plus de chances qu'un dev passe et fait quelque chose en ta faveur(sur le forum fr les cm ne sont plus la que pour poster les patch note et les news).

----------


## Sephil

Accessoirement c'est dans la section Assistance > Problèmes de compte / Support > Account Issues qu'il aurait fallu poster ce genre de thread.  :;):

----------


## Takeo Kikuta

Pas d'accord pour les CMs, ils continuent de suivre tout le fofo & co  :;): .

Sinon gg pour votre défi  ::o:

----------


## Maximelene

Ils suivent, mais ils n'ont aucun réel pouvoir, et ne pourront donc pas amener la moindre solution au problème.

Alors que sur le forum anglais, on a une chance de retenir l'attention de personnes ayant un certain pouvoir décisionnel.

----------


## Sephil

Les cadeaux du 2ème anniversaire des persos sont là.

Contenu :
- exactement le même parchemin qui fait up direct lvl 20 mais qui ne se stack pas avec les autres  ::lol::  (on se demande pourquoi ils mettent des nouveaux parchemins à dataminer à part pour troller)
- un parchemin de 5 skill points
- un booster d'annif (le même que l'an dernier)
- un fusil Birthday Blaster magnifiquement traduit en Rifle d'anniversaire... C'est un bundle à équiper qui a l'apparence du fusil de Scarlet et 2 skills qui balancent des gâteaux qui donnent un buff de 10 minutes : 40 à toutes les stats / 10% Karma / 15% MF / 15% Exp

On a aussi droit à un nouveau titre si on parle au NPC d'anniversaire à l'arche : Veteran
Il redonne aussi le Blaster si on l'a perdu/supprimé.
Le blaster est lié au perso et il n'en donne pas aux autres persos du compte qui n'ont pas encore 2 ans.

Ils sont vraiment trop forts chez ANET pour te faire des cadeaux.  ::ninja::

----------


## lPyl

Literraly nothing...

----------


## purEcontact

> Ils sont vraiment trop forts chez ANET pour te faire des cadeaux.


C'est pour récompenser la fidélité  ::trollface:: .

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Wow, je veux bien arrêter de râler sur ce que font les gars chez Arenanet, mais il faudrait qu'ils arrêtent de faire autant de merde.
C'est dingue de foirer comme ça...

----------


## Ptit gras

Vous êtes tellement pas reconnaissants.  ::ninja::

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Faut aussi admettre que si y'avais du RNG dans le cadeau, ça gueulerai encore plus ^^;

----------


## Sephil

> Vous êtes tellement pas reconnaissants.


Tu vas voir en raid, ça va spammer du gâteau pendant les phases de run !  ::ninja::

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Tu vas voir en raid, ça va spammer du gâteau pendant les phases de run !


Ouais, mais ça servira à rien, puisque tout le monde dispose de bouffe dans son build, et que c'est pas cumulable avec la bouffe  ::ninja::

----------


## Sephil

> Ouais, mais ça servira à rien, puisque tout le monde dispose de bouffe dans son build, et que c'est pas cumulable avec la bouffe


Justement c'est pour virer la bouffe des gens !  ::ninja::

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Justement c'est pour virer la bouffe des gens !


Cela ne remplace pas la bouffe justement, à la limite au moins, ça a été correctement réfléchi sur ce point.

----------


## Sephil

ah mince je pensais, c'est pas drôle.  ::(:

----------


## Nessou

Au moins avec ce nouveau truc on peut espérer que les noobs qui utilisaient jamais de buffs vont maintenant utiliser au moins ça.

----------


## Sephil

Bof, j'utilise très peu de bouffe parce que j'y pense pas alors que j'en ai qui durent 1h, alors devoir le ressortir toutes les 10 minutes... x)

----------


## Kiyo

Bon, question de noob : vu que ce truc cadeau a l'apparence du fusil de scarlett, ça veut dire que ce dit fusil va subitement perdre beaucoup de sa valeur ou pas du tout ? (oui je sais je pourrais sans doute trouver la réponse en faisant marcher mon cerveau mais il est mobilisé ailleurs en ce moment, donc si une bonne âme peut me répondre, merci  ::): )

----------


## Sephil

Non. C'est un bundle. Tu doubles clic dessus, ça te donne 2 skills totalement inutiles à part pour avoir le buff de 10 minutes, et tu peux rien en faire d'autre.

Donc les gens qui veulent avoir cette apparence sur leur fusil (on se demande bien pourquoi ils voudraient un truc aussi moche mais c'est pas la question) devront toujours acheter le skin.

----------


## Kiyo

D'accord, merci beaucoup pour cette réponse rapide !

----------


## Lee Tchii

C'est dingue, le topic est fermé  ::o: 
Mais je ne peux pas répondre au ticket, il est fermé aussi !

----------


## Bartinoob

Refais un autre ticket en référence à l'autre ? :/ Je vois que ça vu que la date limite est dépassée maintenant, mais j'ai pas bien pigé leur justification pour ne pas rembourser tes trucs.

----------


## Zevka

Je m'y suis remis un peu dernièrement, je suis complètement paumé, je ne sais plus où j'en suis... mais au moins j'ai eu plein de token pour monter des persos niveau 20 direct, ça m'a permis de tester ranger et (re)tester gardien !

Il s'est passé quoi à l'Arche du Lion ?  ::cry:: 


Sinon, dans mes souvenirs le leveling était plus rapide que ça, là j'ai péniblement fait 1 niveau en écumant une zone (plus basse que mon niveau cela dit), y a moyen de faire ça plus rapidement ? C'est chiant d'avoir un perso à moitié fini, sans aucun trait...

----------


## Tigermilk

> Sinon, dans mes souvenirs le leveling était plus rapide que ça, là j'ai péniblement fait 1 niveau en écumant une zone (plus basse que mon niveau cela dit), y a moyen de faire ça plus rapidement ? C'est chiant d'avoir un perso à moitié fini, sans aucun trait...


Tu as le craft pour leveler assez vite !
Sinon pense aux bouffes / huiles (il doit y en avoir en banque de guilde)

----------


## Zepolak

> Il s'est passé quoi à l'Arche du Lion ?


C'était la guerre mec ! La guerre t'entends !

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Tiens, les gens coupent un max de bois, c'est le moment de faire du pognon en remettant les pioches infinies en vente...

----------


## atavus

Ben, ils ont raison. ::XD::

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Refais un autre ticket en référence à l'autre ? :/ Je vois que ça vu que la date limite est dépassée maintenant, mais j'ai pas bien pigé leur justification pour ne pas rembourser tes trucs.


Pas tonic, pas gemme !
Grunt !

----------


## Tygra

> C'était la guerre mec ! La guerre t'entends !


Un tout petit résumé ...



Tu trouves bien plus détaillé sur youtube, mais je me voyais mal de linker une playlist de 20 vidéos de 30 minutes :3

----------


## Alchimist

> Tiens, les gens coupent un max de bois, c'est le moment de faire du pognon en remettant les pioches infinies en vente...
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/4e80772...1cf4b31d83.jpg




Question: Est-ce que ces haches augmentent la chance de découvrir des composants rares ?

----------


## Sephil

non  :;):

----------


## Zevka

> Tu as le craft pour leveler assez vite !
> Sinon pense aux bouffes / huiles (il doit y en avoir en banque de guilde)


Le craft, pas faux ! Mais j'ai déjà à peu prêt tout sur mes anciens persos... cela dit pour XP ça reste un bon plan.

Pour les popo, je ne sais pas encore si je vais rester jouer, je ne vais pas commencer à piquer la banque de guilde.  ::P:

----------


## purEcontact

Si t'as une centaine de po et des parcho d'xp (les boost lv 20), tu peux monter niveau 65 rien qu'avec ça.
En montant le craft, tu récupères des huiles et des la bouffe pour l'xp.
Ensuite, soit tu fais des donjons et tu switch de perso à la fin pour récupérer l'xp, soit tu fais de la lisière des brumes, soit t'xp "simplement".
J'ai up mon dernier reroll (ma war) en 3/4 jours grâce au switch de perso.

----------


## Ptit gras

Eotm sinon hein.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Anet se fout de ma gueule !
Ils me répondent qu'ils remboursent rarement les achats de la gem store et qu'ils ne trouvent pas de trace de mes achats de tenue de ville !
Ben ouais, c'est Anet qui me les a offert ! Comme par magie dans mon inventaire !  ::o: 
WTF ?

----------


## Alchimist

> Sinon, dans mes souvenirs le leveling était plus rapide que ça, là j'ai péniblement fait 1 niveau en écumant une zone (plus basse que mon niveau cela dit), y a moyen de faire ça plus rapidement ? C'est chiant d'avoir un perso à moitié fini, sans aucun trait...


Si ça peut aider quelqu’un, ma technique pour faire de l’xp rapidement consiste à explorer toute la carte en prenant tous les points de passage/points de compétence/sites remarquable, pour ce qui est des cœurs, je les fais uniquement s’il y a un event dessus. Bien sur, j’utilise au maximum la rapidité, avec un sceau, et/ou un passif, qui octroie un bonus de mouvement c’est encore mieux, et les sauts et autres téléportations. Si tu as déjà exploré le monde à 100% ça devrait ce faire plutôt facilement, sinon il y a un site (que je ne retrouve plus) qui trace le chemin le plus rapide pour explorer toutes les cartes. 

Pour aller plus vite j’utilise le parchemin de mise à niveau 20, et éventuellement ceux qui donnent un niveau (récompense en sPvP), je monte la cuisine jusqu’à 400 (le plus simple et le moins cher), et une fois niveau 71 je vais faire CoF et les autres donjons, ou j’explore Orr à 100% (donne 2 exotiques par zone, qui peuvent se revendre à bon prix).

Avec cette technique j’ai réussi à monter mes deux derniers perso’ en moins de 30 heures.

----------


## Bartinoob

> Anet se fout de ma gueule !
> Ils me répondent qu'ils remboursent rarement les achats de la gem store et qu'ils ne trouvent pas de trace de mes achats de tenue de ville !
> Ben ouais, c'est Anet qui me les a offert ! Comme par magie dans mon inventaire ! 
> WTF ?


Ils trouvaient pas non plus perso, j'avais dû leur donner une estimation de ma date d'achat (au mois près, en gros).

----------


## Wizi

Les promos à la boutique aux gemmes finissent demain à 9h00, si il y a des objets qui vous intéresse c'est la dernière chance.

http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Gem_...niversary_Sale pour la liste, avec Clé du lion noir,Orbe de Rez et Épaulière/Gants de Scarlett ajouté en promo aujourd'hui

----------


## Sephil

j'ose espérer que leur silver-fed salvage-o-matic a fait un gros flop, faut vraiment être tordu pour te faire payer en gemme pour un recyclage qui vaut 38.5% plus cher par utilisation qu'un master (et 89.5% plus cher qu'un mystic tant que t'as des pierres gratos)...  :tired:

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> j'ose espérer que leur silver-fed salvage-o-matic a fait un gros flop, faut vraiment être tordu pour te faire payer en gemme pour un recyclage qui vaut 38.5% plus cher par utilisation qu'un master (et 89.5% plus cher qu'un mystic tant que t'as des pierres gratos)...


Je te laisse deviner qui a acheter cette daube dans la guilde CPC...

----------


## Sephil

Papry je suppose.

----------


## Ptit gras



----------


## Maderone

Moi aussiiii :D

----------


## Zepolak

> Les promos à la boutique aux gemmes finissent demain à 9h00, si il y a des objets qui vous intéresse c'est la dernière chance.
> 
> http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Gem_...niversary_Sale pour la liste, avec Clé du lion noir,Orbe de Rez et Épaulière/Gants de Scarlett ajouté en promo aujourd'hui


Merci ! J'en ai profité pour prendre la dernière expansion de sac du seul perso que je joue pour mon guerrier.

----------


## atavus

https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/foru...-economy/first

Si çà vous intéresse un topic sur le forum anglais où l'économiste du jeu répond assez fréquemment aux différentes questions que les gens postent.

Moments choisis:



> 3. Halloween 2 candy corn sinks. 
> There was an insane amount of candy corn in the world (10’s of billions) and we underestimated the distribution of those materials and cranked up the sinks too high. 
> This made it very difficult to interact with those sinks at all and it didn’t feel good.





> We design in some volatility and some stability (silk wasn’t an accident  ). 
> We use our past experience, mixed with data to make predictions of  what will happen given our choices. 
> We then select outcomes that match  whatever goals we have and use the data/experience to match those  outcomes. 
> We’ve gotten surprisingly good at this, but if we do make a  mistake, the robustness of the player market helps smooth any bumps.






> *(silk wasn’t an accident  )*

----------


## NayeDjel

Encore une preuve que le ridicule ne tue pas  :^_^: 

"On fait délibérement n'importe quoi avec l'économie du jeu mais on s'en fout trolol !"  ::|: 




> (silk wasn’t an accident )


 Sinon, il compte donner des arguments sur le pourquoi du comment un jour ? La plupart de ses réponses c'est : "On a des outils internes pour sonder l'économie et on agit là où on veut ou pas." ou "j'ai pas le droit de parler de ce sujet".

Thanks

----------


## purEcontact

Plus personne ne se pointe sur le mumble ? WoWGw2émor ?
Je me connecte plusieurs fois en loosdé à des heures différentes en espérant vainement trouver quelqu'un mais y'a jamais personne  :Emo: .

----------


## Lee Tchii

Désolée.
Avant, je déménageais.
Maintenant, je suis sur l'ordinateur qui n'a pas de micro  :tired:

----------


## ds108j

> Plus personne ne se pointe sur le mumble ? WoWGw2émor ?
> Je me connecte plusieurs fois en loosdé à des heures différentes en espérant vainement trouver quelqu'un mais y'a jamais personne .


J'ai pas envie en ce moment.

D'autant plus si il n'y a personne d'autre connecté et si c'est pour jouer seul.

----------


## Tigermilk

> Plus personne ne se pointe sur le mumble ? WoWGw2émor ?
> Je me connecte plusieurs fois en loosdé à des heures différentes en espérant vainement trouver quelqu'un mais y'a jamais personne .


Un peu trop occupé en ce moment, pour avoir du vrai temps de jeu.

J’espère que ca se calmer, je ferais un tour ce soir (si y'a des partants pour fractale HL).

----------


## atavus

Si il n'y a pas Ivanoff, Okay. ::ninja::

----------


## ivanoff

> Si il n'y a pas Ivanoff, Okay.


Toi un jour, je te crame ta famille

----------


## Maximelene

Des paroles, toujours des paroles...

----------


## Nessou



----------


## Kryeg

> Toi un jour, je te crame ta famille


Tu devrais plutôt lui faire bouffer ses parents.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Toi un jour, je te crame ta famille





> Tu devrais plutôt lui faire bouffer ses parents.


Je pense que tu as zappé le fait que c'était déjà une référence à quelque chose ^^
C'est du Kaamelott, c'est une réplique de Perceval.
La citation exacte étant : Toi un jour, je te crame ta famille, toi.

----------


## ivanoff

je n'étais pas sur du dernier "toi" donc dans le doute j'ai préféré pas le mettre  ::P:

----------


## Kryeg

On a tous nos références favorites :D
Par contre je n'avais plus le souvenir de celle-ci dans Kaamelott xD

----------


## Wizi

Un petit rappel : Dernier jour pour le farm "rapide" de clé du lion noir et l'achat d'une icône bleu à 100Po sur la tête, demain c'est journée patch avec les changements qui vont avec.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Je viens d'atteindre le level 80 avec mon premier perso, et je me pose des questions sur comment l'équiper au mieux.
En consultant différentes guides, j'ai déjà acheté sur l'HV un stuff complet vert, c'était pas du luxe vu ce que je me traînais jusque là...

Maintenant se pose la question de comment arriver à l'exotique ou mieux, sans parler de légendaire pour le moment vu que ça à l'air super long à obtenir:
- est-ce que ça vaut le coup d'acheter/crafter du jaune en attendant d'avoir de l'exo ?
- faut-il mieux crafter (sachant que je suis loin du level 400 pour le moment) ou acheter ?
- si achat, plutôt gold ou karma ? Je ne vois pas trop à quoi sert le karma et s'il faut le conserver précieusement ou pas. J'ai pas beaucoup de golds cela dit, dans les 20 po.

Bref, auriez-vous des conseils pour que j'évite de faire n'importe quoi sur ce 1er perso ? D'ailleurs y'a peut-être un topic qui parle de tout ça, mais j'ai pas réussi à le retrouver.

----------


## purEcontact

Si les donjons te rebutent pas : fait des donjons.

Les donjons te rapportent de l'argent, des tokens qui peuvent te permettre d'échanger contre l'exo.
Ne prends pas de stuff jaune, c'est inutile, tu vas perdre de l'argent et du temps.
Le craft, si t'as pas beaucoup de thune, évites aussi puisque tu ne peux pas vraiment farmer les compos ( :tired: ).
Garde ton karma, c'est toujours mieux d'en avoir de coté (accessoirement, les stuff accessibles en karma le sont par d'autres moyens).

Participe aux missions de guilde le dimanche soir, ça te donne des recommandations à échanger contre des objets élevés (au dessus d'exo).

----------


## JulLeBarge

OK, donc je laisse tomber le jaune, merci pour ces conseils.
Les donjons j'en ai très peu fait jusqu'ici, va falloir que je m'y mette !

----------


## atavus

ET surtout les objets karma et MCM ne peuvent pas être recycler donc oui surtout pas.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Mais du coup à quoi sert le karma ? Pour quelle utilisation faut-il le mettre de côté ?
Et pour les donjons en stuff vert ça le fait ? Un des guides que j'ai lu conseille de passer en jaune pour être tranquille en donjon, le temps de farmer les tokens pour l'exo
(c'est ce guide: http://www.guildwars2guru.com/topic/...d-at-level-80/)

----------


## Sephil

T'as combien en stock ?

Un stuff full jaune tu dois t'en sortir à 3-4 po à tout casser, ce sera remboursé en 3 donjons.

Tu joues quelle classe ?

----------


## Bartinoob

Sinon tu vas faire des CoF p1, ça monte assez vite pour les tokens et ça t'évite de dépenser  ::P:

----------


## JulLeBarge

J'ai 23 po en stock et je joue rodeur

----------


## Bartinoob

Ah ... Mes condoléances  ::ninja::

----------


## Alchimist

Les armures de donjon (entre 180 et 400 token la pièce), avant de te lancer, regardes quelles statistiques te conviennent le mieux auprès des marchands à l'Arche du Lion, afin de sélectionner ton donjon.

A savoir que si tu es un joueur sPvP, tu peux essayer de remplir la récompense liée au donjon (pour débloquer cette récompense, il faut avoir fini une fois le mode story du dit donjon)

Les armures en McM (po + token McM), pareil on trouve de bonnes statistiques, mais il n'y a pas de rune.

Les armures des temples Orrien (karma), il y a moins de choix dans les statistiques (il me semble qu'il n'y a pas de bersesker), et les statistiques sont éparpillées sur les différents temples, sans oublier qu'il n'y a pas de rune.

Exploration complète des trois zones Orrienne, qui donne deux exotiques par 100%, avec un peu de chance tu pourras les revendre à bon prix, dépend de la rune attachée, et acheter l'armure souhaitée à l'HV.

Il reste l'artisanat, mais les disciplines demandent pas mal de ressource.


---------- Post added at 11h32 ---------- Previous post was at 11h28 ----------

Par contre, si tu prends l'option des donjons, ne dis surtout pas que tu portes du vert, c'est un coup de pied direct dans les balls afin d'assurer que tu ne rejoindra plus jamais le groupe, à la place dis que tu es bersesker et insulte ceux qui jouent en nomade.  ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

> [/COLOR]Par contre, si tu prends l'option des donjons, ne dis surtout pas que tu portes du vert, c'est un coup de pied direct dans les balls afin d'assurer que tu ne rejoindra plus jamais le groupe, à la place dis que tu es bersesker et insulte ceux qui jouent en nomade.


This. <3
Après tu peux carrément passer jaune tranquilou, surtout avec 23 po, c'est pas impossible.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Ah ... Mes condoléances


Pourquoi donc ? C'est très bien rodeur, même en donjon, suffit de bien choisir son build  :;): 




> This. <3
> Après tu peux carrément passer jaune tranquilou, surtout avec 23 po, c'est pas impossible.


Je crois que je vais faire ça, surtout que je suis en train de compléter toutes les maps pour le moment, donc je vais récolter pas mal de golds je pense.

Merci à tous pour vos réponses, j'y vois plus clair.

----------


## Alchimist

> This. <3


Je me suis fais récemment kick d’un groupe CoF parce que mon gardien est dorénavant équipé en statistique soldat, et j’utilise la masse, alors je n’ose pas imaginer si quelqu’un dit qu’il porte du vert.

----------


## NayeDjel

> Je me suis fais récemment kick d’un groupe CoF  parce que mon gardien est dorénavant équipé en statistique soldat





> alors je n’ose pas imaginer si quelqu’un dit qu’il porte du vert.


Au bûcher !

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Par contre, si tu prends l'option des donjons, ne dis surtout pas que tu portes du vert, c'est un coup de pied direct dans les balls afin d'assurer que tu ne rejoindra plus jamais le groupe, à la place dis que tu es bersesker et insulte ceux qui jouent en nomade.


Ouais, ou il pourrait tout simplement faire des runs de donjon avec des canards au courant, on est pas si méchant que ça.
Surtout si il vient sur mumble ou s'il suit simplement les consignes ^^

----------


## Graouu

Ca patch à quelle heure au fait ?

----------


## Maderone

Comme tous les autres patchs depuis la sortie du jeu !

----------


## Ptit gras

Cimer le poney  :tired:

----------


## Sephil

L'idée (je crois) c'est qu'ils essaient de déployer le patch le plus tôt possible le mardi matin pour avoir la journée de boulot pour faire les hotfixes éventuels. Donc Seattle, 9h de décalage, on a les patchs au plus tôt vers 18h, au plus tard je crois qu'on en a eu un à 23h une fois.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Je me suis fais récemment kick d’un groupe CoF parce que mon gardien est dorénavant équipé en statistique soldat, et j’utilise la masse, alors je n’ose pas imaginer si quelqu’un dit qu’il porte du vert.


Le problème c'est que même si je le dis pas, ça se voit...le skin de mon armure est celui du vert 80 medium  ::ninja:: 
La vraie question c'est en jaune, j'élimine  le risque de me faire kick ou pas ?
Si la réponse est non, j'ai plus qu'à faire des runs avec des groupes de gens que je connais (par ici les coins coins !)

----------


## purEcontact

En même temps, un gardien à la masse, même full zerk élevé, je kick  ::ninja:: .
Prends le build optimisé : spotter (+150 préci au groupe), cor / épée, félin de la jungle.

Quand tu te pointes avec ça, tu passes moins pour un tocard que le mec avec son bearbow.
A une époque, je distribuais même 10po à un pick up ranger qui se pointait dans cette configuration.

----------


## Sephil

Avec le nerf de frost spirit, ça sert tellement à rien les rangers en donjon...  ::(:

----------


## purEcontact

Ils ont mis la SAB du coup ou pas ?
_(Savoir si je prends la peine de download le patch avant dimanche )_

----------


## Nessou

Nope.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Aller, juste pour rire et se rendre bien compte que les correctifs d'anet sont complètement honteux.
Je vous propose de refaire la première étape de l'histoire vivante S2.
Vous allez rire (ou pas).

----------


## atavus

Tu expliques ?

----------


## Kryeg

Ouais car j'ai la flemme de faire ton truc mais j'ai quand même l'envie de savoir.

----------


## atavus

Exactement.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Ouais car j'ai la flemme de faire ton truc mais j'ai quand même l'envie de savoir.


Y'a des golems, et ils te one-shot quasiment...

----------


## Graouu

Yo, revenu depuis peu je suis un peu "coincé" sinon à l'ouest niveau stuff et je ne sais vraiment pas vers quoi m'orienter en tant qu' Elem. Je n'arrive pas à trouver le moindre guide de stuff sur ce jeu d'ailleurs et je suis totalement paumé. Alors j'ai des bouts de stuff de la cata d'Ascalon (Baton entre autres choses) et un peu d'exo. D'ailleurs je me demande toujours à quoi servent les autres donjons étant donné que les stuffs sont équivalents.  Je ne comprend rien à GW2 bonsoir ! Bon stuff mcm et pve essentiellement au pire j'aime bien les trucs hybrides.

Merci de vos illuminations, dès fois que.

----------


## Nielle

Super bon site de la mort qui tue :

http://dulfy.net/2014/07/11/gw2-elem...ction_3_Builds

----------


## Takeo Kikuta

> Super bon site de la mort qui tue


Joke ?

----------


## Nielle

Non c'est un site assez complet pour ceux qui veulent se remettre à GW2

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Non c'est un site assez complet pour ceux qui veulent se remettre à GW2


Non mais je pense que la remarque de Takeo venait du fait que dulfy et connu et référencé depuis pas mal de temps ici en fait  :;): 
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/72...s-liens-utiles

----------


## Tigermilk

> Yo, revenu depuis peu je suis un peu "coincé" sinon à l'ouest niveau stuff et je ne sais vraiment pas vers quoi m'orienter en tant qu' Elem. Je n'arrive pas à trouver le moindre guide de stuff sur ce jeu d'ailleurs et je suis totalement paumé. Alors j'ai des bouts de stuff de la cata d'Ascalon (Baton entre autres choses) et un peu d'exo. D'ailleurs je me demande toujours à quoi servent les autres donjons étant donné que les stuffs sont équivalents.  Je ne comprend rien à GW2 bonsoir ! Bon stuff mcm et pve essentiellement au pire j'aime bien les trucs hybrides.
> 
> Merci de vos illuminations, dès fois que.


Si je me trompe pas niveau stuff DPS pour PVE c'est Berzeker ou rien ! Apres les templates commence par Dulfy et tu peux éventuellement faire un tour sur Youtube, ou des mecs postent des builds actualisés avec vidéos à l'appui.

----------


## Graouu

Merci à vous, je vais me pencher vers tout çà.

----------


## Aza

J'ai acheté le jeu à sa sortie, puis j'ai abandonné au bout de 2 mois je sais plus pourquoi.
Ca vaux le coup que je m'y remette aujourd'hui ou il n'y a plus personne ?

----------


## Beanna

Y a trois semaines j'ai fait un achat malencontreux d'une recette nécessitant des Lauriers sur le mauvais personnage... On était en debrief RAID, il était déjà très tard et j'étais dissipé... Oups. 
Je tente néanmoins d'ouvrir un ticket au support pour signaler mon erreur et demander s'il est possible de procéder à un remboursement de mes Lauriers pour rattraper ma bourde nocturne (ça se fait constamment sur WoW). 3 jours plus tard on m'envoie un message pour me dire que mon ticket est toujours en cours de validation... Bien bien...

Une semaine après ce dernier message un GM me répond enfin, me confirme que le remboursement est possible et me demande des précisions sur le personnage et l'heure de l'achat pour procéder. Je renvoie les informations demandées. Aucune réponse.
Une semaine plus tard on m'envoie un message pour excuser le "délai anormalement long dans le traitement de votre demande" en me signalant que "le problème que vous mentionnez nécessite une analyse approfondie" et que ma demande est transférée...

Et finalement, aujourd'hui, soit 3 semaines jour pour jour après ma demande, je reçois un dernier mail pour m'entendre dire que le gentil GM m'a renvoyé une nouvelle recette de marteau par courrier alors que j'ai demandé un remboursement de mes Lauriers. Comme si j'avais attendu 3 *bip* de semaines qu'ils regardent dans leurs logs pour craft ce foutu marteau !
Je répond, un peu agacé, que je n'ai jamais demandé une recette supplémentaire mais qu'on me rende mes Lauriers durement acquis car je n'ai pas attendu tout ce temps pour acheter la recette et dans la minute j'ai de nouveau droit à un mail "Votre demande nécessite une analyse approfondie" et "nous transférons votre demande".

Bordel de caca, trois foutus semaines pour un remboursement qui n'est même pas le bon avec une correspondance hebdomadaire de réponses pré-fabriquées et on est toujours pas arrivé au bout des choses. C'est un peu mou du genou.  ::|: 
J'aurai probablement arrêté de jouer à GW2 avant de revoir ces Lauriers à la vitesse où le traitement s'effectue... :P

[Edit] Nouveau message, finalement ils ne peuvent pas rembourser les Lauriers "techniquement parlant". Pas de bol.  ::sad:: 
[Edit 2] En revanche ils me proposent d'échanger cette recette par un autre objet de même valeur, du coup j'ai pris la recette de la hache élevée que je finirai bien par craft un jour... C'est mieux que rien, pfiou.

----------


## Takeo Kikuta

Sacré histoire Beanna, c'est ouf oO.

Et pour Dulfy, c'est juste que j'en ai marre de ce site ANGLAIS en fait ^^'.

----------


## Aza

Je DL le jeu, je vais donc essayer de venir sur VIzunah, si ya moyen de rejoindre la guilde ce serait cool ^^

----------


## Maximelene

> Et pour Dulfy, c'est juste que j'en ai marre de ce site ANGLAIS en fait ^^'.


Et donc, malgré qu'il s'agisse du site de référence pour le jeu, sous prétexte qu'il est anglais, tu penses que c'est une blague quand quelqu'un le recommande ?

J'ai du mal à saisir la logique.

----------


## Volya

Il ne sait pas lire l'anglais, donc il rage, donc le site est merdique  ::ninja::

----------


## Zepolak

> J'ai du mal à saisir la logique.


Un râleur notoire qui ne repère pas une râlerie... En tant que râleur, ça me ferait presque râler...  ::ninja::

----------


## Takeo Kikuta

C'est le site de référence pour une partie de la communauté par pour tout le monde  :;): .
Je râle car il y a des sites en français à ce qu'il paraît, au hasard Le Bus Magique  ::): .

Site de référence quand tu as une communauté qui t'aide et des accès aux previews ça aide nah !  ::P:

----------


## purEcontact

Fallait pas avoir un nom de merde :x.

----------


## Bartinoob

> C'est le site de référence pour une partie de la communauté par pour tout le monde .
> Je râle car il y a des sites en français à ce qu'il paraît, au hasard Le Bus Magique .
> 
> Site de référence quand tu as une communauté qui t'aide et des accès aux previews ça aide nah !


Au hasard : 

http://dulfy.net/2014/07/29/gw2-myst...ckpiece-guide/

http://www.lebusmagique.fr/pages/col...sterieuse.html




> Source: dulfy
> Traduction: Waldolf
> Correction: Kintaro


C'est juste une trad faite avec deux jours de retard.

----------


## purEcontact

C'est un portail de guilde aussi, je savais pas.
En gros, c'est comme si tu conseillais le forum DnT plutôt que les guides sur Dulfy.

Puis d'un point de vu du design, t'as dulfy d'un coté qui est sobre / épuré, de l'autre t'as le bus magique avec une grosse bannière en haut et un background "coucou j'ai 12 ans".
_(Bon, sur ce dernier point, il s'agit d'égout et d'heure cool )._

----------


## Charmide

Dans mon ancienne école, on était plus positifs que ça  ::o:

----------


## blutch2

J'ai arrêté le jeu pendant 3 mois environ et je me suis remis aujourd'hui.
Après une heure de jeu dans Guild Wars 2, il y a beaucoup de choses qui ont changer, mais pas en mal. Certaines fonctions ont été modifiée et vont dans la bonne direction.
Le jeu en PVE est génial, peu de jeux peuvent l'égaler dans leurs genres. Il est tellement bien qu'il peut justifier l'achat de Guild Wars 2 si on joue un peu par semaine. Dès que l'on devient un joueur occasionnel ou que l'on veut se tourner vers le PVP là le PVE peut être passé.
Le design de l'environnement est sublime, pas au niveau graphismes mais au niveau environnement, contenu.

En résumé, Guild Wars 2 peut être jouer comme un RPG solo ou multi(coop) sans soucis maintenant, l'aide aux débutants expliquées ces derniers mois est présente, on ne se sent pas abandonné ni petit dans un monde gigantesque comme j'avais eu ce sentiment en 2013.
On débloque petit a petit le contenu complet du jeu avec les niveaux, ça aide pour savoir ce qu'il est possible a faire dans le jeu et a ne pas arriver avec trop peu d'expérience en tant que joueur face a de gros défis.

C'est mon avis sur ce Guild Wars 2 bon, pas excellent car il reste des points a explorer, le WvW et la coopération entre joueurs pas facile a renforcer et pas très utile (même si ça a changé depuis longtemps).

----------


## Sephil

Quelqu'un sait comment on choppe les rewards pour la "ligue" en cours ?

Je me suis co en McM vite fait, pas de coffre, pas de mail.

----------


## revanwolf

Faut parler à "l'historien des combats" qui se trouvent sur toutes les maps(même en, lisière).

----------


## Sephil

Merci Revan  :;):

----------


## Tigermilk

Désolé pour hier soir, je suis tombé de fatigue au cours des missions de guilde, ça m'apprendra à attraper la crève  ::(:

----------


## atavus

:haha:

----------


## Kryeg

Oh putain j'ai totalement zapper les missions de guilde Oo

----------


## Haelnak

N'ayant pas encore visité la map  à 100% et étant sur un serveur différent du canard-commandant, je me suis mangé de vieux vents la semaine dernière (notamment pour une course de guilde)  ::cry:: 

Du coup, hier un peu avant 21h, j'ai pensé à venir avant de tristement éteindre le jeu en me disant "plus tard, quand j'aurais la plupart des waypoints".

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> N'ayant pas encore visité la map  à 100% et étant sur un serveur différent du canard-commandant, je me suis mangé de vieux vents la semaine dernière (notamment pour une course de guilde) 
> 
> Du coup, hier un peu avant 21h, j'ai pensé à venir avant de tristement éteindre le jeu en me disant "plus tard, quand j'aurais la plupart des waypoints".


y'a un topic tout spécialement dédié qui recense les wp nécesaires pour les missions de guilde : 
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/79...-des-Waypoints

----------


## Haelnak

Nickel merci.

----------


## Aarbron

> Faut parler à "l'historien des combats" qui se trouvent sur toutes les maps(même en, lisière).


ca se passe comment d'aillleurs les recompenses McM
j'y joue pas enormement et parfois je fait de bonnes parties, pas mal de kills et d'objectifs pris (je joue la plupart du temps en lisiere car je trouve la map plus jolie)
je gagne les coffres pour les objectifs, d'autres pour les kills et 2 gros coffre lorsque je gagne un niveau (je suis passé valet y'as pas longtemps je crois)

mais l'autre jour j'ai eu un mail m'indiquant que mon serveur (pierre arborea  ::|:  )etait arrivé second et qu'il fallait parler a l'historien des combats, j'ai recu 150 tokens
c'est nouveau depuis le debut du mois avec le tournoi ou y'as toujours eu ca?
comment recevoir d'autres tokens?
je participe en MCM mais jamais plus d'1 heure d'affilé et j'ai l'impresssion que j'ai recu ce mail car j'etait present a la fin du round (ce qui n'arrive quasiment jamais)
ca veut dire que meme si on participe et qu'on est pas present a la fin du round on gagne rien?

----------


## revanwolf

Alors pour le tournoi mcm ,il faut juste faire 5 évènements en mcm(toutes maps confondus) ce qui te valide un succès pour le match-up en cours, et ensuite tu as 7 jours à partir du reset(en gros le match-up suivant) pour réclamer tes tickets à l'historien.

----------


## Aarbron

ok merci, mais du coup faut aussi que le serveur soit bien classé, et avec le mien c'est mal barré, en ce moment c'est assez violent la difference de niveau y'as meme plus de commandant la plupart du temps, ils ont baissé les bras  :^_^:

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Tiens, j'ai trouvé un bug assez particulier intégré avec le dernier "feature pack".
Celui-ci fonctionne sur les veines riches de mithril en utilisant les pioches en mithril/ori.

Un veine riche se mine normalement 10x. Et le minage à lieu en série de 3 coups de pioche.
Sauf dans ce cas, ou chaque série de minage donne 4 minages et 4x l'xp, le dernier coup de pioche virtuel tapant 2x au même moment.
Résultat, il est plus rapide de miner les veines riches avec des pioches classiques qu'avec des outils infini...

Normalement, il faut donner 4 séries de coups dans une veine riche. Avec ce bug, seulement 3 sont nécessaires.


Edit : En fait, ça marche avec tous les outils 'standards' sur les veines riches.

----------


## Snydlock

C'est pas nouveau du feature pack. Ça fait un moment qu'il y a des coups de pioche qui double-mine.
Par contre, truc vraiment chiant et qui est récent, c'est la banque qui ne veut plus se remplir en double clic.

----------


## olih

Devinez qui a loot la légende cet apres midi ?  ::trollface::

----------


## atavus

Devinez qui a loote la légende aujourd'hui ? ::ninja::

----------


## Snydlock

> Devinez qui a loot la légende cet apres midi ?


 :tired:

----------


## purEcontact

Bah si on fait le compte de ceux qui jouent encore et qui s'amusent à tout foutre à la forge, ça restreint quand même vachement les possibilités  ::ninja:: .

----------


## olih

J'ai pas dit que c'était moi  ::ninja::

----------


## Snydlock

> Bah si on fait le compte de ceux qui jouent encore et qui s'amusent à tout foutre à la forge, ça restreint quand même vachement les possibilités .


Je ne sais même pas pourquoi je m'entête à continuer.

----------


## Kiyo

Atta je suis perdue, qui on doit insul... féliciter alors ? Et comment elle a été lootée, par la forge ou autrement ?

----------


## olih

C'est den/Xspawn à la forge.
Désolé de casser le mythe mais c'était trop tentant  ::ninja::

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Tiens, encore un bug bizarre.
Selon ce qui est dit concernant la nouvelle présentation de l'hv, c'est que les items ne sont plus dans l'ordre alphabétique, mais dans l'ordre des "sacs".
Dans ce cas, j'aimerai bien qu'on m'explique ça :

----------


## purEcontact

Depuis que je ne joue plus, je râle moins...
A moins que ce soir ma baisse de fréquentation avec tatsu  ::trollface:: .

----------


## Kiyo

> C'est den/Xspawn à la forge.
> Désolé de casser le mythe mais c'était trop tentant


Ahhhh, bah dans ce cas mes félicitations à lui s'il passe dans le coin  ::P:

----------


## Pulse

> C'est den/Xspawn à la forge.
> Désolé de casser le mythe mais c'était trop tentant


C'est pas son troisième précurseur à lui ? Ptain et dire que j'en ai jamais vu un tomber JAMAIS ><
Félicitation à l'heureux gagnant quand même !

----------


## XspawnLpc

Vi c'est moi yahoooo     !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Pour la petite blague je stockais les batons jaune dans ma banque de guilde depuis plusieurs semaines, et comme j'avais plus de place jje me suis dit allez ces quatre là je les met à la forge.
Et la bam ! la legende et mon cerveau a freeze pendant 3s





> C'est den/Xspawn à la forge.
> Désolé de casser le mythe mais c'était trop tentant


RAh t'as pas pu t'en empecher ^^ Et dire que tu t'es connecté juste après ... commme quoi y'a pas de hasard complet  ::P: 





> C'est pas son troisième précurseur à lui ? Ptain et dire que j'en ai jamais vu un tomber JAMAIS ><
> Félicitation à l'heureux gagnant quand même !


4ème plutôt ^^^ mais là y'a pas mieux





> Bah si on fait le compte de ceux qui jouent encore et qui s'amusent à tout foutre à la forge, ça restreint quand même vachement les possibilités .


Pour ma part je ne mettais que les batons,et je peux te dire que j'en ai passé exactement 920 dedans

----------


## Snydlock

> 4ème plutôt ^^^ mais là y'a pas mieux


Allez boire de la Javel, tous autant que vous êtes.  ::(:

----------


## XspawnLpc

Évidement il en découle : http://youtu.be/Xnp4Qvp-JGM

----------


## Sephil

Allez tous mourir, oui oui oui !

C'est tout, au revoir.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Non, pas tous, que lui aille se pendre ...  :tired:

----------


## mikelion

Y a-t-il des gens qui ont loot un précu (je ne parle pas de la forge) ?

----------


## revanwolf

Dans la guilde?oui il y en a eu ,dont Scylianna en tuant un quaggan en mcm,et je crois même qu'un canard en a eu un sur un WB.

----------


## Leybi

Tib aussi !

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Mouais, dans le doute, je viens de faire 130 essais à la forge à base de bâtons jaunes 80, je vous laisse deviner le résultat.

J'emmerde donc bien proprement qui vous savez. (et non, je ne parle pas de cpc)

----------


## Charmide

Y'a des choses qui changeront jamais  :^_^:

----------


## mikelion

Je fais en moyenne 6-7 WB par jour, j'ai du faire 600 essais à la forge, et pas de précu. HA HA !
Mais bon je m'en fous un peu...

----------


## purEcontact

J'ai eu le pistolet, le sceptre et un autre mais je me souviens plus du quel...  ::ninja:: 
Je comprends pas comment, sans connaitre l'algorythme, des joueurs peuvent mettre autant de thunes dans la forge.
Ça se trouve, plus tu fais de try d'affilé, moins tu as de chance d'avoir un précu...  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Sephil

Je me joins à Tatsu pour vous conchier, en toute amitié, Monsieur Contact !  ::ninja::

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Je me joins à Tatsu pour vous conchier, en toute amitié, Monsieur Contact !


Ah mais non, moi, je chiais sur certains mecs d'arenanet qui ne se bougent pas le fion sur ce sujet.
C'est vrai que nager dans la merde, ça doit être vraiment agréable.

----------


## Maderone

Tynril, on t'embrasse fort !  ::lol::

----------


## purEcontact

Non, Tynriz est un salow qui n'était pas dispo pour donjon quand j'étais debout à 5h du mat' !

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Tynril, on t'embrasse fort !


Tynril ne fait pas partie de ma liste ^^
Il ne s'occupe absolument pas de cette partie du jeu. Pour faire plus concis, il s'agit du 'mec' qui s'occupe de l'économie (encore lui) et de ceux qui s'occupent des loots.

----------


## olih

T'as raison, les loots sont tous pourris à la forge mystique !


Spoiler Alert! 


ça va bien faire 6 mois que je n'ai pas eu de précurseur !

 SANDALE !

----------


## Bartinoob

En même temps tu joues plus depuis 6 mois, c'est peut-être lié  ::ninja::

----------


## Tynril

Je vous aime aussi mes canards.  ::wub:: 

Bien sur, je préférerais que vous soyez tous satisfaits du jeu et que ce genre de problèmes soient derrière nous. Mais bon, je vois dans quelle sens les choses se profilent, et j'ai bon espoir. Les exigences de qualité des canards étant vraiment très hautes, je suis persuadé que les critiques ne s’arrêteront pas de sitôt, mais tant qu'elles restent courtoises et productives (*wink wink*), tout ira bien.

----------


## olih

> En même temps tu joues plus depuis 6 mois, c'est peut-être lié


 Sisi je joue toujours mais 2h par semaines quoi  ::ninja::  
Mais ça n'a rien à voir il me faut un nouveau precu maintenant  !!!! Et si possible le baton ou l'épée histoire de mettre un peu d'ambiance .

----------


## purEcontact

La news à clic de JVC m'a fait rire : Guild Wars 2 : Les halls de guilde à l'étude.

----------


## blutch2

ouais.  ::rolleyes:: 


C'est pas dans la prochaine maj que l'on va obtenir notre hall de guilde.

Mais c'est une bonne chose qu'ils en parlent avec la communauté.

----------


## purEcontact

Je trouve pas que ce soit une bonne chose.
Le joueur lambda se dit "ah ouais, ils en parlent donc c'est qu'ils comptent le faire !" puis tu te rends compte au bout de 2 ans que le projet n'a soit jamais démarré soit a été abandonné en cours de route.
Bref, je vais encore faire mon aigri mais j'estime que c'est du marketing de bas étage : filer de faux espoirs aux joueurs pour qu'ils restent et achètent des conneries dans le CS.

----------


## Pulse

> Je trouve pas que ce soit une bonne chose.
> Le joueur lambda se dit "ah ouais, ils en parlent donc c'est qu'ils comptent le faire !" puis tu te rends compte au bout de 2 ans que le projet n'a soit jamais démarré soit a été abandonné en cours de route.
> Bref, je vais encore faire mon aigri mais j'estime que c'est du marketing de bas étage : filer de faux espoirs aux joueurs pour qu'ils restent et achètent des conneries dans le CS.


Bah non c'est juste qu'ils en discutent en ce moment même via le CDI. C'est mieux que de ne pas en parler et de nous sortir un truc complètement à la ramasse. Après perso je suis pas trop pour les Hall de guilde vu que tout le monde va être dans sa kikoo instance hall de guilde, l'Arche du lion sera déserte et le joueur lambda se dira "ce jeu é mor lol!".

----------


## purEcontact

Le truc, c'est que j'ai pas souvenir d'une discussion avec la communauté qui a fait ressortir du contenu intéressant par la suite.
En gros, si vous avez des exemples, je prends.  ::):

----------


## Sephil

Le problème que je vois avec cette démarche est évoqué dès les 2ème et 3ème posts du topic :
Ils vont séparer le CDI du GvG et celui des halls.

Pour moi un hall de guilde ne devrait avoir qu'une seule et unique fonction : être une map GvG.
Le reste, toute la customisation qu'on avait dans GW1, ça n'a pas de raison d'y être. Y a déjà tout dans les villes et si t'aimes pas la disposition dans une ville tu peux acheter des accès à la terrasse royale ou à l'aéronef.

Et quand je vois dans le CDI des mecs qui parlent d'acheter du terrain "in the mists", je me dis mais putain ces gars n'ont absolument rien compris à GW2, ils se croient sur Archeage...

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Et si possible le baton ou l'épée histoire de mettre un peu d'ambiance .


Dan a choppé la Légende à la forge, et il a enchainé direct avec Bifrost.
On l'a à peine insulté  ::o:

----------


## purEcontact

Dan ?

----------


## XspawnLpc

> Dan a choppé la Légende à la forge, et il a enchainé direct avec Bifrost.
> On l'a à peine insulté


C'est Den  :B): 

et il le sait il s'est connecté quelques secondes après donc forcément je lui avais annoncé la bonne nouvelle aussitôt  ::): 





> Y a-t-il des gens qui ont loot un précu (je ne parle pas de la forge) ?


je dois mettre le +2  ? mais ce remonte à longtemps  ::rolleyes:: 
et faut exclure l'event karka qui en dropait pas mal dans le coffre final (je n'avais rien eu)

----------


## Sephil

Aucun rapport avec GW2, mais Tatsu c'est toi le Tatsu sur le serveur Dahuta d'ArcheAge ?  ::P:

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Aucun rapport avec GW2, mais Tatsu c'est toi le Tatsu sur le serveur Dahuta d'ArcheAge ?


Je suis pas fan de ce jeu, mais j'ai un perso Tatsukan sur dahuta (pas Tatsu tout court) et je suis dans la guilde LRD  ::ninja::

----------


## Sephil

Ok ^^

----------


## purEcontact

La paix des peuples je vous dis  ::ninja:: .

----------


## olih

Moi ce que je veux savoir c'est où il l'a eu  :tired: 
On parle quand même de Tatsu, celui qui se fait troller par le jeu.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Il l'a acheté  ::o: 
Et j'ai même pas crié.
Je fais des progrès, je sais encore qui est Tatsu !

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Payé 1194po à l'hv. 

J'ai aussi du acheter 3 runs de arah parce que ça me gonflait.
Et genre 600 boules d'ecto (250 boules pour le don de fortune et le reste pour recycler et obtenir 500 tas de poussière cristalline.)

Résultat, je suis ruiné, j'ai plus que 205 po en cash  ::ninja:: 


Edit: Vous allez voir que Leechi va attendre avant de se reconnecter au jeu. Pour que j'attende de faire le craft  ::P:

----------


## XspawnLpc

C'est pour cela que j'avais fait une vidéo comme ca pas besoin d'attendre   ::rolleyes::

----------


## atavus

Rien ne vaut le live.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Hem, désolée, je t'ai dit pourtant que j'avais un partiel jeudi ^^'

----------


## atavus

T'es là dimanche ?

----------


## purEcontact

La nouvelle map se base encore sur du farm.  ::|:

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> La nouvelle map se base encore sur du farm.


J'ai eu un drôle de truc sur la nouvelle map. Mais vraiment bizarre, personne chez les LRD ne semble avoir eu la même chose.

Je me baladais sur la map, la découvrant, et je suis entré dans un petit coin de la map, au niveau d'un camp de bandits.
Dans ce camp, à chaque pas, des pièges se déclenchaient, assez violent.

Le truc bizarre, c'est que j'ai été attaqué à la sortie de ce camp par un groupe de 5 joueurs dont les pseudos étaient affichés en rouge.
Il était clairement possible de voir le nom de la guilde, le TAG, ainsi que le titre affiché par chacun des joueurs.
Un d'entre eux avait le titre de tequatl, et un autre celui de héro de l'arche du lion.

Par contre, qu'est-ce qu'ils étaient nuls, c'est peut-être lié au fait que j'avais mon stuff mcm sur le dos en gardien, mais j'ai défoncé les 5 gars que j'ai du stomp en plus...


Edit : On vient de m'expliquer que c'était une histoire avec le paiement d'une dîme aux bandits.
Payer pour se faire PK...

----------


## Takeo Kikuta

Quand tu paies les 2po tu peux PK ??

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Quand tu paies les 2po tu peux PK ??


Nop, par contre, toi tu peux te faire PK...

En fait, tu deviens rouge pour tout le monde, mais toi tu vois tout le monde en vert ^^

----------


## Bartinoob

Je suis passé là-bas pour le point d'intérêt, je me suis fait one shot par les pièges et je suis vite sorti. Pas regardé s'il y avait possibilité de faire d'autres trucs / visiter avec le buff payant.

----------


## NayeDjel

> Nop, par contre, toi tu peux te faire PK...
> 
> En fait, tu deviens rouge pour tout le monde, mais toi tu vois tout le monde en vert ^^


Bizarre parce que hier soir j'ai fait 2 duel avec des gens consentants, et j'ai dépouillé un autre bookah qui n'a pas capté grand chose  ::): 
C'était vraiment du duel pour le coups, le joueur m'attaquait et je pouvais me défendre :D (Des fois y'avait les bandits mais bon).

Par contre  il y a eu un deuxième patch pas juste après la grosse MAJ, ça a peut-être été fix ?

----------


## atavus

Vous avez vu la bourde magnifique d'anet sur les luminescences infusées ?



> http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Firefly_Luminescence


Il faut aller à cette event pour récupérer une luminescence et l'infuser dans les caves souterraines pour la collections des épaulières lumineuse.

La pièce se vendait 25 pa sauf qu'on pouvait transformer autant de luminescence qu'on voulait une fois les boss vaincus.

----------


## Takeo Kikuta

Ça marche toujours ?  ::o: 

J'ai pas compris pour le coup ^^'.

----------


## purEcontact

Non, ça a été très vite réparé.
N'empeche papry s'est fait dans les 30 ou 40 po  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Bartinoob

De la petite monnaie donc  :ouaiouai:

----------


## purEcontact

Il a osé petit puisqu'il avait peur du ban hammer.

Je suis assez deg : le mini-zuzu, après être passé à 40 po, est en train de retomber à 25/30po.
J'en ai acheté 4.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Il a osé petit puisqu'il avait peur du ban hammer.
> 
> Je suis assez deg : le mini-zuzu, après être passé à 40 po, est en train de retomber à 25/30po.
> J'en ai acheté 4.


En même temps, vu comment vont les choses, à Halloween prochain, tu l'aura pour 1 agglomérat de bonbons  ::ninja::

----------


## purEcontact

Je comptais les faire gagner dans un event donc au pire, c'est pas bien grave  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Je comptais les faire gagner dans un event donc au pire, c'est pas bien grave .


Je l'ai pas acheté cette miniature. (mais j'ai essayé d'obtenir l'autre...)
J'ai préféré équiper la quasi totalité de mes persos avec des sacs 20 emplacements. (environ 50 sacs)... Résultat, je sais pas quoi faire de celui qui est en récompense de la collection de skins d'armes de bandits...

----------


## atavus

> Non, ça a été très vite réparé.
> N'empeche papry s'est fait dans les 30 ou 40 po .

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

L'inventaire de papry, celui d'un farmeur... On voit bien que c'est pas un joueur mcm ça ^^

----------


## atavus

> L'inventaire de papry, celui d'un farmeur... On voit bien que c'est pas un joueur mcm ça ^^


Tu n'as rien vu. ::siffle::

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Tu n'as rien vu.


Ouais, heureusement que j'avais pas rafraîchi  ::P: 

Pour la postérité : 




Edit : Voilà à quoi ressemble l'inventaire de mon personnage principal :

----------


## atavus

Foutu pour foutu. :B):

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Bon, selon les différents chiffres disponibles, durant l'event d'Halloween, 138 millions de sacs de bonbons ont étés lootés.
Ce qui donne en théorie à la louche (grossière) 3 millions de papillotes pour participer au tirage au sort.

(le skritt doit se prendre pour picsou avec cet énorme tas de quibrilles)

J'ai 0,1% de chance d'obtenir un skin ! Yeah ! (donc c'est mort)

----------


## Xur Vinze

> Payé 1194po à l'hv. 
> 
> J'ai aussi du acheter 3 runs de arah parce que ça me gonflait.
> Et genre 600 boules d'ecto (250 boules pour le don de fortune et le reste pour recycler et obtenir 500 tas de poussière cristalline.)
> 
> Résultat, je suis ruiné, j'ai plus que 205 po en cash 
> 
> 
> Edit: Vous allez voir que Leechi va attendre avant de se reconnecter au jeu. Pour que j'attende de faire le craft


Euuuh ...
On a vraiment pas la même définition de ruiné ... (je suis à 60 Po et j'ai du avoir tout au plus 120 po dans ma bourse avant mon insigne de commandant).

----------


## purEcontact

60 po, c'est 2 jours de farm pour moi et 6 mois d'économie pour d'autres.
Donc non, on a pas la même notion de "ruiné" parce qu'on a pas le même temps de jeu.
Pour tatsu qui doit bien avoir dans les 4000h de jeu (surement plus), avoir 200po, c'est la loose.

----------


## atavus

> Pour tatsu qui doit bien avoir dans les 4000h de jeu (surement plus), avoir 200po, c'est la loose.


Je comprends tatsu. ::siffle::

----------


## purEcontact

::trollface::

----------


## Takeo Kikuta

T'es sérieux..? J'ai vraiment loupé un truc à Halloween.. uU

----------


## Lee Tchii

Le mini-zouzou !
Le mini-zouzou !  ::wub::

----------


## purEcontact

> T'es sérieux..? J'ai vraiment loupé un truc à Halloween.. uU


T'as juste loupé le mini-zuzu (qui ne coute qu'une 20aine de po).
C'est la liste de ce que je vais offrir quand je recommencerais à faire des events.

----------


## Takeo Kikuta

Moui mais j'pas le temps de farm les DJs pis j'ai pas les skins charrs :D.
Tu comptes en refaire ?  ::o:

----------


## purEcontact

Pour le moment, j'ai trouvé une voir deux activités.
Si je refais une soirée, c'est pour proposer des trucs différents des courses / cosplay / chasse au trésor.

----------


## Xur Vinze

> 60 po, c'est 2 jours de farm pour moi et 6 mois d'économie pour d'autres.
> Donc non, on a pas la même notion de "ruiné" parce qu'on a pas le même temps de jeu.
> Pour tatsu qui doit bien avoir dans les 4000h de jeu (surement plus), avoir 200po, c'est la loose.



"En fait perso, Je me connecte pour faire mon quotidien tous les jours (ou presque). Et quand j'ai un peu de temps en rab bah je fait les succès / les chroniques ...
Quand j'ai vraiment plus de temps, je me fait des World Boss (paraitrait que c'est rentable), sinon le P1 de la cathédrale des flammes (chemin que je connais le mieux pour 1Po en 15 min ^^). Je cours pas vraiment après les po (quoi que je passe par le JcJ pour pas payer les TP jusqu'à l'arche), mais plutôt après le Magic Find (suis à 113% après le passage d'Halloween ^^) et les pts de succès (je veux rattraper mes connaissances IRL).
J'ai 1 armure exo (suis pas assez élevé en métier) en puissance/robu/vita, histoire de pas tomber a chaque coup (je joue El). Mes quelques objets élevés viennent, pour la plupart des event ou de collection."

extrait de :" Ma vie, ma façon de jouer" _Par Xuplop_

Mais je suis quand même curieux de savoir combien tu mets de temps pour te faire 30 Po/jour (tu te fais tous les WB + X donjons ?).

----------


## purEcontact

_Warning : je parle d'une expérience qui date de cet été. J'ai beaucoup moins joué depuis la seconde saison d'histoire vivante._

Ça dépend beaucoup avec qui je tombe.
Parfois, c'est très long (plus de 6h) parce que je tombe sur des joueurs lambda qui jouent de manière casual dans le sens où ils vont faire uniquement un donjon dans la journée donc ils ont le temps.
D'autre fois, je tombe sur des joueurs qui farm les donjons comme moi. Ils ont généralement un équipement et un build adapté aux runs de donjons (buffs nourriture et huile).

En gros, ça passe du simple au double, de 3h30/4h jusqu'à 8h.
J'ai remarqué que les "8 heures", c'est plus souvent en week end qu'en semaine donc j'essai de rameuter les joueurs que je connais qui sont dans cette optique de farm.

Inutile de préciser que je vends tout les bleus / verts, je recycle les jaunes et vends les compo.

----------


## Graouu

Et bah bravo purE merci pour les explications. Quand je pense à ma petite po que je peux faire en une petite soirée mcm (à la revente du matos) mais c'est déjà pas mal pour moi avec un temps de jeu limité.  ::):

----------


## purEcontact

J'en parlais avec leybi tout à l'heure : si vous avez pas beaucoup de temps de jeu, essayer de bloquer une heure le dimanche soir de 21h à 22h pour les missions de guilde.
Vous vous faites 2po, 8 jaunes et 6 recommandations de guilde.
Du coup, en 1h à tout péter, vous avez 2 po en direct, 2 po via la vente de jaunes (50pa / jaune) et 4po50 via les recommandations (4 cata de guilde).
Ça fait 8po50.

Je dis 1h mais ça tape large, en 45min, reine karka incluse, c'est torché.
Contrairement au farm donjon, y'a pas besoin d'avoir un équipement ou un build optimisé. 
La seule contrainte, c'est d'avoir les TP dans les zones qui vont bien (y'a un thread dans la section qui récapitule tout ça).

----------


## Haelnak

D'ailleurs la dernière fois que j'ai voulu participer aux missions de guilde, je me suis retrouvé tout seul comme un gland au TP indiqué. 
Vu que je suis plus ou moins un néophyte sur GW2 (je n'y ai joué que Août/Septembre, le temps d'avoir un war full zerk et un ingé 80 sans stuff), le fait que je sois sur le serveur _Mer de Jade_ a un rapport avec ça ou pas du tout ?

Etant donné que je pense me remettre à GW2 à partir de ce week-end, je serais un peu déçu de me retrouver à nouveau seul dimanche soir sans savoir quoi faire. 
Du coup si vous pouviez m'indiquer comment je dois m'y prendre pour être avec les membres CPC (sur la même map), ce serait bien pratique.

----------


## purEcontact

Deux choses : être sur mumble et être groupé.
Le fait d'être sur Mer de jade n'est plus un soucis pour avoir les récompenses par contre, il faut bien penser à représenter la guilde.
Si t'as un soucis, tu le signale en chan de guilde et on répond (mais on préfère mumble).

----------


## Haelnak

Ok pas de soucis, j'ai déjà le certif du mumble CPC et ne suis membre que d'une guilde <3

Merci pour les infos.

----------


## purEcontact

> Bug Fix:
> Fixed a bug in which Lost Bandit Chests near Amber Sandfall spawned too fast and too numerously.


 ::trollface::

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Ouais, j'aime beaucoup le ton employé.
Genre, c'est pas un nerf, on était pas à côté de la plaque concernant le comportement des joueurs, mais un simple correctif de bug.


D'ailleurs, juste pour rire, j'ai compilé quelques données provenant de l'ouverture de plus de 3000 Sacs de champions...
J'ai passé 3h30 à ouvrir des sacs en continue ><
(je suis d'ailleurs quasi prêt à parier que j'ai pas eu de chance dessus)

En collant tout les verts à la forge mystique. Hors armures légères
2512 - Chutes de soie

En différenciant les jaunes :
18 - Plus de 65pa vente à l'hv
72 - Armure -> Recyclage
160 - Armes -> Forge

153 - Boules d'ectoplasmes (des boules viennent du recyclage des Tornades en bocaux dropés)

Exotiques
6 - Obtenus directement dans les coffres
5 - Forge Mystique... Je me sent floué là

Runes
48 - Runes obtenues par le recyclage 
6 - Runes exotiques obtenus à la forge dont 2 Runes du voyageur (les autres ne valant rien)

58 po en cash obtenu en ouvrant simplement les sacs de champion

T6
39 - Fioles de Sang Puissant
58 - Griffes Sauvages
45 - Crocs Sauvages
47 - Ecailles Renforcées
30 - Os Anciens
52 - Totems Anciens
49 - Sacs à Venin Puissant
42 - Tas de Poussières Cristalline

Aucune donnée précise pour les T5, mais plusieurs centaines de chaque (à la louche entre 300 et 500)
~2 Magnétite de chaque sorte et 20 à 30 noyaux de chaque. 

T7 (Approximatif, j'ai été obligé d'en détruire, c'était plus tenable...)
~90 stacks... - Tas de Poussières de Sang

Lié à l'ouverture des coffres de bandits
~80 à 90 stacks... - Minerai de Dragonite
~60 à 70 stacks... - Fragments Empyréens


Je n'ai pas calculé le gain théorique en po. Mais franchement, jamais je ne refarmerai jamais de coffres comme ça ><

----------


## Gothyk2

Je comprend que j'ai pas eu la gastro... à vous lire j'ai juste fais une overdose de farm dans GW 2 et j'arrive même pas à la cheville de la cheville de Tatsu niveau farm. Pourtant, j'ai vomi pendant 2 jours.
Pour faire tout ça il faut quoi comme temps de jeu journalier? Semaine?

----------


## Leybi

Avec la nouvelle map il y avait moyen de ramasser très très vite des sacs de champions (plusieurs centaines par heure ?). Sans faire d'events ni rien, juste en ouvrant les coffres de bandit à la chaîne. Ça a été fix depuis quelque jours.

----------


## Xur Vinze

Merci en tout cas pour les infos.

Je vais essayé de me connecter Dimanche soir alors...  Et de trouver le TS (je me connecte, pour le moment uniquement à vizunah.eu pour le McM)

----------


## Leybi

Pour le mumble CPC c'est par ici : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/87...-de-Certif-%21 Après t'être connecté au serveur il faut attendre qu'un admin te vérifie, un peu comme le teamspeak Vizunah.

N'hésite pas à dire dimanche en chat guilde si tu as des problèmes pour te connecter, ou pour nous suivre ! Comme on les fait depuis pas mal de temps on est un peu en mode "automatique" mais on ne laisse jamais personne derrière.

----------


## purEcontact

Jeudi prochain, j'espère avoir une annonce importante de NCSoft à propos d'une extension.
En attendant, le bilan trimestriel vient d'être posté sur reddit.

----------


## Tigermilk

Oh purée extension et GW2 presque dans la même phrase ...

----------


## purEcontact

Pour ceux qui ont la flemme de cliquer :



> The game is now two years old. And therefore in the not too far future we do think that we will have an opportunity to show our plans about expansion packs for this game

----------


## Tygra

Trop tôt, passera pas !
(edit : mais je dis oui oui oui please, Archeage ça va bien 2 mois quoi ...)

----------


## atavus

Oh l'autre il joue à Archeage. ::o: 
Tynril, tu confirmes l'info ?

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Tynril ne confirmera rien du tout, et pour une raison toute simple, il ne peut pas parler de ce genre de choses.

----------


## revanwolf

> Tynril, tu confirmes l'info ?


Il confirmera quand les marketeux l'auront annoncé et puis bon,on s'en doutait beaucoup(la plupart des employés bossant sur un projet "secret")et comme le jeu aura 1 an en chine en mai 2015 et une boite de conseil financier l'avaient prédit aussi je crois(et ils se sont pas trop planté dans leurs prévisions en plus).

donc le tout donne de solides présomptions que ça va se produire en 2015 au delà de cette date pas dit que le jeu tienne jusque la(a part s'il y a plein de papry capable de mettre un tas d'€ pour des minis  ::P:  ).

----------


## Lee Tchii

Tant que l'extension arrive après que j'ai commencé mon postdoc (et donc que j'ai plus de temps, et que j'arrête d'être aussi  :tired: ) ça me va.
TRAAAAHEARNEEEEEEEEEE !

----------


## mikelion

L'extension arrivera peut-être avec le nouveau dragon.
Les rumeurs sur les nouvelles classes (le combo) et les nouvelles races jouables vont fuser.

----------


## purEcontact

J'espère qu'ils feront une annonce dans la veine de celle des fractales et de la fin de la premier LS :





Comprendre : pas de rendu in game tout moche où on comprend pas grand chose à l'action.
A chaque fois qu'il y a un fondu en noir dans les derniers trailers, je m'imagine une voix de perso de dessin animé qui dit "Hmmmmystérieux !".
Ça le rend tout de suite plus drôle.

N'empêche, il faudra une annonce assez folle d'un point de vu du contenu pour que ça me hype.
Ça doit faire environ 9 mois que je suis blasé (depuis la découverte du dragon en fait) et chaque patch n'est qu'une déception supplémentaire.

----------


## purEcontact

Un teaser sur le ready up qui parlera de sPvP :



Les joueurs remarquent plus la canette de soda que tout le reste. :^_^:

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Je me suis demandé ce que c'était ce truc...
Une canette.. j'ai juste une question (ou 2) : why ? wtf ?!

----------


## Beanna

Parfois quand on prend un fond au hasard sur google images parce qu'on manque de temps on se retrouve avec des bêtises.

----------


## Leybi

Le patch est up !

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

L'histoire se termine très très rapidement cette fois...
D'ailleurs, quand j'ai vu que j'avais terminé cette partie, je me suis dit "c'est tout ???"

----------


## Leybi

Ouais vraiment très bof ce patch... Je veux bien que le patch précédent a dû demander pas mal de travail (toute la lore à lire dans le Prieuré, l'antre de brill magnifique, l'histoire qui avance bien) et que c'était difficile à égaler, mais là... 3 instances dont 1 avec que du blabla dans le camp des veilleurs, 2 boss très moyen, une zone toute moche et répétitive  ::|: 

Je préfère attendre un peu plus qu'avoir des patchs "bouche trou" comme ça une semaine sur deux.

----------


## atavus

Devinez qui meurt à la fin de ce patch ???
 ::trollface::

----------


## Bartinoob

Ron ?

----------


## atavus

Si seulement. ::rolleyes::

----------


## Xur Vinze

Pas terrible comme MAJ mais bon, ça me permettra peut-être de récupérer les succès qu'il me manque des anciennes missions.

----------


## Graouu

Dites une question, il me manque des bouts d'histoire vu que j'ai fais une grosse pause et euh, y a une histoire de Gem. Faut vraiment payer pour débloquer certains bouts d'histoire ou on peut faire autrement en jeu ?

Merci  ::):

----------


## atavus

> Dites une question, il me manque des bouts d'histoire vu que j'ai fais une grosse pause et euh, y a une histoire de Gem. Faut vraiment payer pour débloquer certains bouts d'histoire ou on peut faire autrement en jeu ?
> 
> Merci


Nope tu payes.
Sinon, on a des nouvelles sur la news de NCSOFT de jeudi ?

----------


## Leybi

> Dites une question, il me manque des bouts d'histoire vu que j'ai fais une grosse pause et euh, y a une histoire de Gem. Faut vraiment payer pour débloquer certains bouts d'histoire ou on peut faire autrement en jeu ?
> 
> Merci


Yep obligé de payer 200 gemmes par morceau si tu ne t'étais pas connecté dans les 2 semaines de leurs sorties.

S'il t'en manque beaucoup, attends un peu y'aura sûrement un pack à moins cher quand la saison 2 se terminera.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

J'aime beaucoup certaines modifications discrètes non décrites dans les patchlogs.

Du genre, la petite modif à Hoelbrak pour bloquer le hors map en virant un caillou et en mettant un mur invisible sur le toit d'une petite maison...
C'est vrai que c'est totalement indispensable, vous vous rendez compte, les gens pourraient farmer des trucs inaccessibles dans une capitale. Oh wait !... 

Et puis, quoi de mieux que d'empêcher les joueurs de s'amuser en passant inutilement leur temps à explorer ce genre d'endroit... Autant virer tout le fun du jeu et en faire un jeu freemium :southpark: :canadiandevil:
Tout ce que ça bloque, c'est de pouvoir s'amuser à explorer l'envers du décors et prendre des screens...

Bravo au dev/map designer qui a eu cette idée de génie. Si le dev en question pouvait plutôt plancher sur des trucs utiles, ça serait fortement apprécié.

----------


## Zepolak

M'enfin si t'as un bug dans ton produit, ça parait normal de vouloir le corriger, non ? Pourquoi ce serait nécessairement le signe d'un intelligence malveillante ?  ::huh:: 

Quelqu'un a signalé un bug, le bug se retrouve dans la liste des bugs à traiter, un développeur disponible traite un bug de la liste des bugs à traiter et c'est réglé. C'est comme ça que je l'imagine. Sans réunion stratégique pour décider de l'utilité ou non de chaque petit bug.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Ce n'était pas vraiment un bug.
Fallait quand même vouloir faire du hors map et être équipé en conséquence.
Personne ne risquait de sortir par accident.

Y'a plein d'autres maps ou y'a carrément possibilité de :
- sortir en marchant, sans faire le moindre saut.
- tomber sous la map en se balandant dans des coins reculés.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Le Hors map, c'est un des trucs les plus intéressants de Guild Wars 2 parce que :
- ça ne rapporte strictement rien (ni ressource, ni points, ni reward)
- c'est l'aventuuuuuuure !
- ça n'a pas été prévu pour (et donc, pour une fois ON EST VRAIMENT LIBRE).
Et puis on rend hommage au travail invisible des développeurs ... franchement ... le hors map, ça devrait être secret, rester secret, et non corrigé.

----------


## Takeo Kikuta

Les 'trous' dans le terrain sont nettement plus génants ^^. Genre en McM se tp à l'arc dans certains escaliers revient à faire plouf... Et marcher dans l'escalier de la ruine du sud peut te tuer oO (dégats de chute).

----------


## Graouu

> Nope tu payes.
> Sinon, on a des nouvelles sur la news de NCSOFT de jeudi ?





> Yep obligé de payer 200 gemmes par morceau si tu ne t'étais pas connecté dans les 2 semaines de leurs sorties.
> 
> S'il t'en manque beaucoup, attends un peu y'aura sûrement un pack à moins cher quand la saison 2 se terminera.


Arhblehh !! Merci.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Le Hors map, c'est un des trucs les plus intéressants de Guild Wars 2 parce que :
> - ça ne rapporte strictement rien (ni ressource, ni points, ni reward)
> - c'est l'aventuuuuuuure !
> - ça n'a pas été prévu pour (et donc, pour une fois ON EST VRAIMENT LIBRE).
> Et puis on rend hommage au travail invisible des développeurs ... franchement ... le hors map, ça devrait être secret, rester secret, et non corrigé.


Voilà, c'est exactement mon avis  ::):

----------


## Zepolak

En tant que développeur, c'est un peu dur à comprendre (un bug quoi ! Les mecs, faut traquer tous les bugs ! Un bug, c'est pas censé exister) mais je pense que je vois l'idée, vaguement.

----------


## lPyl

> En tant que développeur, c'est un peu dur à comprendre (un bug quoi ! Les mecs, faut traquer tous les bugs ! Un bug, c'est pas censé exister) mais je pense que je vois l'idée, vaguement.


Bah c'est juste que t'as les bugs prioritaires et ceux qui le sont pas :D

----------


## Wizi

Petite question par rapport au dernier patch. Selon vous c'est plus rapide de farm 1000 badge ou faire une fois la reward track pvp pour une seconde paire de gants ? 

Très déçu par se patch. Sans parler du premier boss très frustrant (si on utilise pas le safe spot pour les succès), le retour du rng pour le drop d'objets de collections plus  le farm de badge... Sur une dizaine de sac ouvert je n'ai eu qu'une seule griffe pour les gants.

----------


## atavus

Je suis passé en mode LFG pour les dents:
Je squatte le LFG dès que je vois un groupe SW 90%; je fonce.
Il ne manque plus qu'une dent, un type de gants et les achievement.

En plus sur les boss mordrem, on peut extraire un foie qui vaut 50 écus et un coeur qui vaut 100 écus.

----------


## Maximelene

J'ai voulu relancer le jeu pour voir la tronche de la dernière partie de l'Histoire Vivante. Je me suis rendu compte que j'avais raté un des patchs, et que je devais donc payer 2,50€ pour la débloquer (et sortir 10€ pour acheter des gemmes vu que j'ai pas assez d'or) et donc voir toute l'histoire.

Okay. Merci. Au revoir.

----------


## Tigermilk

T'avais pas désinstallé le jeu déjà ?

----------


## Zepolak

> J'ai voulu relancer le jeu pour voir la tronche de la dernière partie de l'Histoire Vivante. Je me suis rendu compte que j'avais raté un des patchs, et que je devais donc payer 2,50€ pour la débloquer (et sortir 10€ pour acheter des gemmes vu que j'ai pas assez d'or) et donc voir toute l'histoire.
> 
> Okay. Merci. Au revoir.


C'est le principe des patchs qui font évoluer un univers : si tu n'es pas là quand ça se produit, tu n'en profites pas. 

Ils ont rajouté le fait de pouvoir quand même en bénéficier malgré tout via gemmes... Bon, ça aurait pu être gratuit, c'est certain que ça aurait été mieux, mais après tout, c'est comme les quotidiennes, si tu les fais, ça rapporte, si t'es allergique, ça rapporte pas, et si tu te connectes une fois toutes les deux semaines, tu gagnes virtuellement 200 gemmes.

----------


## purEcontact

C'est légèrement différent de gagner 200 gemmes et de ne pas en dépenser  ::ninja:: .
J'attendais une annonce d'NCSoft hier concernant GW2 et y'a eu un trailer d'un nouveau MMO(TPS?).  ::|: 
Du coup, je vais repartir sur le rythme que j'avais depuis 4 mois (avant de reprendre en fait) : me connecter une fois par semaine pour pas avoir à raquer et basta.
Accessoirement, je conseil de vous remettre à WoW si -comme moi- vous avez lâcher il y a pas mal d'années, ils ont revamp pas mal de truc et la dernière extension est sympa.

----------


## Maximelene

Non, tu ne "gagnes" pas 200 gemmes, même virtuellement. "Ne pas avoir à dépenser" n'est pas synonyme de "gagner". Et je trouve ridicule de faire payer les joueurs sous prétexte qu'ils n'étaient pas là quand il faut. S'ils veulent vraiment que les joueurs puissent profiter du contenu passé, ils en laissent la possibilité, tout simplement. Ils ne font pas payer un tel truc sous couvert de "on est gentil, on vous permet de jouer le contenu pour lequel vous n'étiez pas là". C'est juste un moyen supplémentaire de se faire du pognon, basé sur les demandes des joueurs et enrobé histoire de bien prendre ceux-ci pour des pigeons.

Je refuse de sortir 10€ pour ça, donc je me barre à peine revenu.




> Accessoirement, je conseil de vous remettre à WoW si -comme moi- vous avez lâcher il y a pas mal d'années, ils ont revamp pas mal de truc et la dernière extension est sympa.


Putain tais toi, ça fait deux jours que j'ai envie de reprendre un mois pour faire MoP (auquel je n'ai jamais touché) et éventuellement prendre l'extension après. Mais j'ai pas du tout d'argent.  ::(:

----------


## Kiyo

En même temps qu'ils veuillent se faire des sous n'a rien de choquant, d'autant qu'ils sont loin d'abuser, tant au niveau du prix, d'autant que ça peut s'acheter en po, qu'au niveau des conditions posées, se connecter une fois toutes les 2 semaines à un jeu sans abonnement n'étant pas franchement contraignant.

Il y en a des mmo qui abusent pour se faire un maximum de sous, wow en tête, gw2 à côté c'est clairement pas le cas.

----------


## Maximelene

Je trouve ce système bien, bien plus abusif que n'importe quel autre système. La cerise sur le gâteau, c'est qu'il soit présenté comme étant un service rendu aux joueurs (oui oui, c'est un service qu'on vous rend de vous donner la possibilité de payer pour ce contenu).

WoW a un abonnement, mais lui n'a pas de frais cachés. Tu profites de l'intégralité du contenu du jeu quand tu paies ton abonnement, y'a pas de "rajoutez 2€ pour accéder à ce donjon, parce que vous n'y êtes pas entrés dans la semaine ayant suivi son ajout au jeu". Tout le reste (montures, services) est optionnel : ça n'est pas du contenu bloqué derrière un paiement sorti de nulle part.

J'ai aucun soucis à payer quand on m'en laisse le choix. Ici, ça n'est pas le cas (ah, si, on me laisse le choix de sauter une partie du seul contenu qui n'aie pas 2 ans).

Bientôt : on a ajouté une nouvelle carte en WvW, si vous n'y jouez pas cette semaine, il faudra payer 5€ pour y accéder.

----------


## Kiyo

Ils ne laisseraient pas la possibilité d'avoir accès gratuitement à ce contenu en prenant 2 minutes de son temps pour se connecter une fois toutes les 2 semaines, je serai ... ben même pas d'accord en fait. 200 gemmes c'est rien, et ça ne touche que les épisodes d'histoire vivante, pas les truc plus durables. Enfin, sauf si je fais erreur, même sans payer les joueurs auront accès à la nouvelle zone de la deuxième saison ou c'est aussi compris dedans par exemple ?

Dans tous les cas, je suis bien plus choquée par le système à la wow qui ajoute des items hors de prix à la boutique, y compris le perso 90 clé en main et qui fait des manip à la con pour pousser les gens à migrer.

----------


## Tygra

Mouais, c'est pas comme s'il y avait tromperie sur la marchandise, on a tous été prévenus.
Personnellement je joue plus, à part 2h tous les 15 jours : je débloque le contenu et j'avance l'histoire !

----------


## Maximelene

Quand tu vends un jeu des années avant sa sortie comme un jeu sans abonnement et sans obligation, t'obliger à te connecter toutes les deux semaines ou à payer, c'est du foutage de gueule intégrale. Et je trouve franchement dommage d'accepter ça, parce que c'est un premier pas vers plus de monétisation du contenu réel dans un jeu qui se veut sans abonnement.

"Tu joues ou tu paies", c'est une politique de merde, digne des pires éditeurs possibles. Je fais ce que je veux, et le jeu ne devrait pas avoir à me forcer à jouer sous peine d'une sanction financière (parce que c'est ce que c'est : une sanction financière). Si ça n'avait pas été limité à un MMO vieux de 2 ans, beaucoup en auraient parlé ailleurs, et beaucoup se scandaliseraient d'une telle pratique.

C'est vraiment triste non seulement de voir cette politique de merde appréciée, mais en plus présentée comme positive par les joueurs eux-même, ceux qu'on amène à passer à la caisse sous un prétexte foireux.

J'ajouterai en prime que 2,50€ pour 3 heures de jeu, surtout dans un MMO, c'est minable.

----------


## Tygra

Non mais tu t'excites sur, comme tu le dis si bien, 3 heures de jeu.
Aucune mécanique ne t'est enlevée, 100% de la map t'est ouverte, on ne t'empêche pas de guilder et de crafter, etc etc...
Tu loupes 3 scènes de l'histoire et peut être quelques skins.

Je te dis pas que c'est parfait, je te dis que c'est mieux que quand l'histoire avançait sans possibilité de la rattraper a posteriori.

----------


## purEcontact

Quitte à faire payer les joueurs, autant que ce soit pour un addon  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Kiyo

Sauf que comme le dit Tygra, ce n'est pas "tu joues ou tu paies", partant de là effectivement tu t'excites sur rien du coup.

Tu as 3 options à ta disposition pour avoir accès à cette petite partie du contenu : te connecter, ce qui ne te coûte que 2 clics et 2 minutes, acheter des gemmes en po, ce qui ne te coûte qu'un peu de temps mais qui finalement se fait simplement en jouant, et enfin, payer contre des euros, sachant que rien dans ce contenu n'est indispensable pour continuer le jeu. Donc sérieusement, se scandaliser de ça et parler de retourner sur un autre mmo qui pour le coup est le parfait exemple de ce contre quoi tu t'excites c'est quand même un comble -_-.

Edit : ah oui, j'aimerais bien un addon aussi par contre  ::P:

----------


## Maximelene

> Non mais tu t'excites sur, comme tu le dis si bien, 3 heures de jeu.
> Aucune mécanique ne t'est enlevée, 100% de la map t'est ouverte, on ne t'empêche pas de guilder et de crafter, etc etc...
> Tu loupes 3 scènes de l'histoire et peut être quelques skins.
> 
> Je te dis pas que c'est parfait, je te dis que c'est mieux que quand l'histoire avançait sans possibilité de la rattraper a posteriori.


Ouais, c'est mieux d'avoir l'occasion de passer à la caisse plutôt que rien.  ::rolleyes:: 

D'ailleurs, heureusement que les éditeurs nous donnent plein de DLC super chers, c'est mieux que de ne rien avoir après la sortie du jeu.  ::rolleyes:: 

Quand à s'exciter pour 3 heures de jeu : quand ces 3 heures de jeu sont tout ce qu'on a comme contenu depuis des mois, bah... c'est un peu normal de vouloir les voir, non ?  ::rolleyes:: 




> Sauf que comme le dit Tygra, ce n'est pas "tu joues ou tu paies", partant de là effectivement tu t'excites sur rien du coup.


Bah, si, totalement.

Tes possibilités, c'est de se connecter (tu joues), de payer en or (que tu récupères en jouant, parce qu'on a pas tous 100po en rab'), ou de payer en argent réel.

Tu m'expliques quelle possibilité ne t'oblige pas à payer ou jouer ? C'est cool du coup, me voilà obligé de retourner faire en boucle du vieux contenu si je veux profiter des nouveautés. Quel jeu merveilleux, quelle histoire vivante !

Mais visiblement, tu ne piges absolument pas le soucis, puisque tu continues à comparer ça à WoW qui ne fait absolument pas ça. Il ne bloque pas une partie du contenu, qui plus est le seul contenu neuf depuis des lustres, derrière une barrière de paiement supplémentaire. T'es libre de te plaindre des objets vendus à côté, mais eux ne sont pas obligatoires pour profiter de la progression du jeu.

Mais c'est pas grave, qu'ils continuent à se saborder comme des cons. Dans un système économique où tous les jeux font leur possible pour faire revenir les joueurs qui sont allés voir ailleurs (WoW, par exemple, qui offre l'avant dernière expansion gratuitement), eux ils préfèrent leur cracher à la gueule en les faisant littéralement payer leur absence. C'est vachement intelligent, ça s'assure de tirer tout le potentiel négatif d'un joueur qui va voir ailleurs, en réduisant au maximum son envie de revenir. Après tout, pourquoi l'inciter à rejouer, cet enfoiré qui a osé s'absenter ?

----------


## Super_Kevin

> Mais visiblement, tu ne piges absolument pas le soucis, puisque tu continues à comparer ça à WoW qui ne fait absolument pas ça. Il ne bloque pas une partie du contenu, qui plus est le seul contenu neuf depuis des lustres, derrière une barrière de paiement supplémentaire.


Les extensions sont payantes dans Wow, du coup le mec qui veut "tout" jouer paye son abonnement (qui en théorie sensé couvrir la maintenance et le developement de contenu additionnel) + les différents xpacs.

----------


## purEcontact

Plus sérieusement : dans la théorie, on paie pour du contenu comme on le fait pour n'importe quel add on / dlc d'un autre contenu.
C'est normal, je trouve pas ça affolant plus que ça.

Là où je rejoins maxi, c'est sur la politique tarifaire et de déblocage que je trouve mal foutue.
Le joueur paie 2,5€ (_que ce soit lui directement ou quelqu'un d'autre via l'échange gemme = po, c'est pareil_) par chapitre de l'histoire pour avoir maximum 1h de contenu.
En grossissant, ça fait 10€ pour la moitié (_voir un tiers_) d'une longue série de quête.
Aussi scénarisée soit-elle, il ne s'agit finalement que d'une simple quête.

----------


## Leybi

Moi je reste sur ce que j'avais dit lors de l'annonce du truc: c'est comme les missions bonus de GW1. Un morceau de gameplay et de lore pas du tout obligatoire, à petit prix... Un DLC quoi, finalement  ::):

----------


## Maximelene

> Les extensions sont payantes dans Wow, du coup le mec qui veut "tout" jouer paye son abonnement (qui en théorie sensé couvrir la maintenance et le developement de contenu additionnel) + les différents xpacs.


Ah, parce que les extensions seront gratuites dans Guild Wars 2 ?  ::rolleyes:: 

On parle pas d'extensions ici, on parle des patchs réguliers. Si vous arrêtiez de comparer des trucs sans rapport, ce serait cool.

Le fait est que chez Anet, ils ont décidé de leur système économique, vendent le jeu ainsi, et ne viennent pas étaler ces fonctionnalités dans leur promotion. Aujourd'hui, si t'achètes le jeu, faut que tu sortes 15 euros pour avoir droit à une part du contenu. très classe,.




> Plus sérieusement : dans la théorie, on paie pour du contenu comme on le fait pour n'importe quel add on / dlc d'un autre contenu.
> C'est normal, je trouve pas ça affolant plus que ça.


Ouais, les DLC, le truc sur lequel tout le monde crachait il y a peu. C'est pas affolant, non, surtout vu leurs prix.  ::rolleyes:: 

Oh, et des DLC gratuits si tu ne fais pas l'erreur de te désintéresser du jeu, surtout... classique, on voit ça partout.  ::): 




> Moi je reste sur ce que j'avais dit lors de l'annonce du truc: c'est comme les missions bonus de GW1. Un morceau de gameplay et de lore pas du tout obligatoire, à petit prix... Un DLC quoi, finalement


Petit prix, bien sûr, oui...

Et puis c'est clair, c'est pas du tout obligatoire, c'est *juste* le *seul nouveau contenu*. Tout à fait dispensable, t'as qu'à retourner farmer les donjons qui ont deux ans...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Oh, et des DLC gratuits si tu ne fais pas l'erreur de te désintéresser du jeu, surtout... classique, on voit ça partout.


Des DLC gratuits qui deviennent payants, c'est aussi classique sur Steam, et personne ne trouve rien à dire.

----------


## Maximelene

C'est tellement classique que j'en ai jamais vu.

Et tu me feras pas croire que personne râle dessus. Et même si c'est le cas, je vois pas ce que j'en ai à foutre que les autres trouvent ça "normal". Vous trouvez bien ce système de merde normal, vous...

----------


## NayeDjel

Je rejoins complètement Maxi sur ce point (damn). Anet abuse complètement du timegate, ça c'est l'exemple le plus typique et ça me révulse au plus au point . Il n'y a rien qui justifie de faire payer un joueur plutôt qu'un autre. Pour moi c'est de l'abonnement indirecte puisque, effectivement, c'est le seul contenu nouveau qu'ils nous proposent. Maxi a très bien résumé, dans tous les cas, c'est tu joues ou tu paies.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> C'est tellement classique que j'en ai jamais vu.
> 
> Et tu me feras pas croire que personne râle dessus. Et même si c'est le cas, je vois pas ce que j'en ai à foutre que les autres trouvent ça "normal". Vous trouvez bien ce système de merde normal, vous...


3 jeux, juste comme ça, de mémoire, qui ont eu des DLC gratuits temporairement sur Steam : Payday, Brink, Dungeon Defender.

----------


## Kiyo

Edit : non mais en fait je me rends compte que tout ça a déjà été dit, inutile de répéter l'évidence  ::P:

----------


## purEcontact

> Là où je rejoins maxi, c'est sur la politique tarifaire et de déblocage que je trouve mal foutue.
> Le joueur paie 2,5€ (_que ce soit lui directement ou quelqu'un d'autre via l'échange gemme = po, c'est pareil_) par chapitre de l'histoire pour avoir maximum 1h de contenu.
> En grossissant, ça fait 10€ pour la moitié (_voir un tiers_) d'une longue série de quête.
> Aussi scénarisée soit-elle, il ne s'agit finalement que d'une simple quête.





> Ouais, les DLC, le truc sur lequel tout le monde crachait il y a peu. C'est pas affolant, non, surtout vu leurs prix.


Je dis la même chose en étayant, tu me dis que t'es pas d'accord avec moi  ::|:

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Je reste toujours sur mon avis qui est que de toute façon, les dlc, c'est le mal.
Mais dans le cas de GW2, même si c'est merdique de rendre les morceaux de l'histoire vivante saison 2 payant après chaque ajouté, c'était annoncé dès le départ.
Et cela permet tout de même à ceux qui ont loupé l'histoire de pouvoir la rejouer, au contraire de la première saison qui est "perdue".

Par contre, bon, rendre payant les quêtes c'est déjà douteux. Et 200 gemmes, c'est vraiment un tarif exorbitant vu le contenu en question.

----------


## Maximelene

> Je dis la même chose en étayant, tu me dis que t'es pas d'accord avec moi


Tu dis que c'est juste le tarif qui t'ennuie, et que tu ne trouves pas le principe affolant.

Personnellement, même si ça coûtait 0,20€, je trouverais ça ridicule.




> Je reste toujours sur mon avis qui est que de toute façon, les dlc, c'est le mal.
> Mais dans le cas de GW2, même si c'est merdique de rendre les morceaux de l'histoire vivante saison 2 payant après chaque ajouté, c'était annoncé dès le départ.


C'est quoi "dès le départ" ? C'est "dès qu'ils ont introduit ce système" ? Dans ce cas évidemment que ça a été annoncé "dès le départ", ça passe de toute façon pas inaperçu ce genre de changement, ils étaient bien obligés de l'annoncer.

Sauf que ça ne change absolument rien que ça ait été annoncé. C'est pas parce qu'on te prévient qu'on t'encule que ça reste plus agréable.

Surtout quand le jeu a été vendu au départ (au vrai départ : à sa sortie) comme un jeu avec un système économique allant clairement à l'opposée de ce genre de magouilles.




> Et cela permet tout de même à ceux qui ont loupé l'histoire de pouvoir la rejouer, au contraire de la première saison qui est "perdue".


Arrêtez avec cet argument, vous défendez un système payant avec les mêmes arguments que s'ils étaient gratuits. Vous donnez l'impression, avec des phrases pareilles, qu'on n'aurait jamais pu avoir de tel système s'il n'était pas payant.




> Par contre, bon, rendre payant les quêtes c'est déjà douteux. Et 200 gemmes, c'est vraiment un tarif exorbitant vu le contenu en question.


Attends, du coup t'es d'accord avec moi en fait ?  ::huh::

----------


## Snydlock

> 3 jeux, juste comme ça, de mémoire, qui ont eu des DLC gratuits temporairement sur Steam : Payday, Brink, Dungeon Defender.


Rome 2 : Total War. Histoire d'en rajouter un.




> Ah, parce que les extensions seront gratuites dans Guild Wars 2 ?


Parce que tu payes 13€/mois sur GW2 ?  ::rolleyes:: 
Autant je suis d'accord avec toi, la magouille d'Anet est très moche autant j'ai dû mal à voir le modèle de WoW comme une référence avec son achat boite + abo + extensions indispensables payantes.
En passant, l'histoire n'est pas le seul nouveau contenu, à moins de passer à la trappe les nouvelles zones.

----------


## lPyl

Il me fait penser à ça votre débat:

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Attends, du coup t'es d'accord avec moi en fait ?


Je n'ai jamais dit que je n'étais pas d'accord avec toi sur le fond.
Les DLC, déguisés ou non, c'est de la daube.
Mais je te trouve excessif dans tes propos.

----------


## purEcontact

Faudrait penser à arreter les comparaisons avec wow.
Le jeu a 10 ans, il a le modèle économique des jeux qui ont 10 ans.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Faudrait penser à arreter les comparaisons avec wow.
> Le jeu a 10 ans, il a le modèle économique des jeux qui ont 10 ans.


Sans oublié qu'ils en ont profité pour piquer des trucs aux autres modèles économiques. 
J'ai pas souvenir que le cash-shop faisait partie du package initial ^^

----------


## Maximelene

> Parce que tu payes 13€/mois sur GW2 ?


Quel rapport ?

Chez Arena Net, ils ont fait le choix de leur modèle économique. C'est *leur* choix, c'est comme ça qu'ils ont vendu le jeu, c'est à eux de s'y tenir, et s'ils ne le font pas (c'est le cas ici), les joueurs ont tout à fait le droit de gueuler. Quand j'ai acheté le jeu, je l'ai pas fait pour avoir plus tard l'obligation de payer si j'ai eu le malheur de m'absenter.




> Je n'ai jamais dit que je n'étais pas d'accord avec toi sur le fond.
> Les DLC, déguisés ou non, c'est de la daube.
> Mais je te trouve excessif dans tes propos.


J'vois pas en quoi c'est excessif : c'est un DLC abusif, c'est de la merde en barre, point. Je vais pas mettre d'eau dans mon vin pour je ne sais quelle raison : y'a absolument aucune excuse à ce système.




> Sans oublié qu'ils en ont profité pour piquer des trucs aux autres modèles économiques. 
> J'ai pas souvenir que le cash-shop faisait partie du package initial ^^


J'avoue, le cash shop avec les montures à 20€ dans un jeu avec abonnement...  :Gerbe:

----------


## Snydlock

> Chez Arena Net, ils ont fait le choix de leur modèle économique. C'est *leur* choix, c'est comme ça qu'ils ont vendu le jeu, c'est à eux de s'y tenir, et s'ils ne le font pas (c'est le cas ici), les joueurs ont tout à fait le droit de gueuler. Quand j'ai acheté le jeu, je l'ai pas fait pour avoir plus tard l'obligation de payer si j'ai eu le malheur de m'absenter.


Si je voulais jouer au con et à l'avocat du diable, je te dirais qu'ils n'ont jamais promis de ne pas faire ça. Achat de la boite avec micro-transaction, c'est large.
Et si je veux faire le gros chieur, je dis que ça ressemble au pack de missions bonus de GW1 donc on pouvait s'y attendre un peu.
Mais tout ça, ce n'est pas mon genre.  ::ninja:: 
Et je ne veux pas partir dans une quote war donc je me sauve.

----------


## Maximelene

Super, "on pouvait s'y attendre donc t'as pas de raisons de gueuler". De mieux en mieux (comprendre "de plus en plus con").  ::|:

----------


## Haelnak

Wao il y a de la bave partout sur ce thread  ::o: 

Le truc c'est que vous dites tous plus ou moins la même chose : "C'est une pratique pute bien que l'on pouvait s'y attendre".

Du coup je ne vois pas pourquoi vous continuez à tourner en rond...





> Quand j'ai acheté le jeu, je l'ai pas fait pour avoir plus tard l'obligation de payer si j'ai eu le malheur de m'absenter.


Néanmoins, cette phrase résume parfaitement mon état d'esprit lors de l'achat. Dans ma tête c'était : _"Bon, contrairement à WoW, même si je fais une pause de deux/trois mois, bah c'est pas grave, je ne perds pas de thune"_.
Alors qu'en fait c'est exactement ça au final... à moins d'accepter d'avoir une histoire vivante trouée. Histoire vivante qui est devenue le fer de lance de Guild Wars 2.

Mais ce n'est pas pour ça que je cautionne le modèle de WoW à base de jeu payant, extensions payantes, abonnement, cash shop avec montures et sésames (1->90). C'est bien crade aussi de leur côté.

----------


## purEcontact

Quand je dis qu'il faut pas comparer World of warcraft à GW2...

En achetant le battle chest à 15€, on dispose du jeu et toutes les extensions juqu'à mop.
On paie ensuite 13€ par mois, on a accès à 70 donjons, 33 raids, 18 quêtes scénarisées, 250 sets d'armure par classe (= skin cohérent), 250+ miniatures, 275+ montures.
Dans le cash shop, y'a 3 skins de casque, 10 montures, 8 miniatures.

En achetant la boite de guild wars 2 à 43€ (25€ en promo), on dispose du contenu de base.
On ne paie pas d'abonnement, on a accès à 9 donjons, pas de raid, une histoire scénarisé, 64 sets d'armure (je tape large) , 5 ou 6 miniatures.
Dans le cash shop, on a 21 sets d'armures (14 sets, 7 tenues), 5 morceaux d'une quête scénarisée. Pour le reste, je vais pas m'amuser à compte : des skins d'armes (via ticket) et une chiée de miniature (sans compter les cages qui te filent des pets en RNG),

J'arrête tout de suite les joueurs qui vont me dire "oui, mais les miniatures et les armes, on peut les acheter en or".
Certes.
Cependant, je rappel encore une fois que si vous l'achetez en or, c'est que quelqu'un, à un moment donnée, à payé 10€ pour avoir une chance d'obtenir ces items (_oui, avoir une chance, on joue au casino quand on achète une cage ou une clé._).

Si on regarde dans l'intégralité, il y a plus souvent des objets ajoutés dans le cash shop de guild wars 2 qu'il n'y en a dans le jeu.
Lorsqu'on reste bloqué sur le même contenu pendant X mois (au hasard, le pavillon de la reine), contrairement au jeu qui est en "pause", le cash shop continue d'être alimenté.

Y'a qu'un seul élément lié au jeu qui fait que je continue à m'y connecter régulièrement : le système de combat.
Il est mal exploité mais il est beaucoup plus dynamique que dans les autres jeux du genre.

----------


## Haelnak

WoW est sur ses 10 ans, encore heureux de ne pas devoir se taper les 260€ qu'il a coûté à un mec ayant acheté chaque élément à la sortie. Et puis vlà l'impossibilité pour Blizzard de happer de nouveaux joueurs s'il ne faisait pas un pack de ce genre.

Et, en ne prenant que le battle chest, tu te retrouves sans les ajouts (même graphiques) de WoD et quasi abandonné par la communauté qui a fait la transition. 

Du coup, même aujourd'hui, c'est un jeu qui a 10 ans à 55€ + 13€/mois avec un gameplay qui a violemment vieilli.


PS : Le seul élément de comparaison que j'ai indirectement utilisé, c'est le fait qu'il s'agisse dans les deux cas de MMORPG, rien de plus.

----------


## purEcontact

> Encore heureux de ne pas devoir se taper les 260€ qu'il a coûté à un mec ayant acheté chaque élément à la sortie.


On parle de GW2 d'ici 10 ans ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Haelnak

_Il dit qu'il ne voit pas le rapport._

Tout simplement parce qu'on ne parlera probablement plus de GW2 d'ici une décennie.  ::ninja::

----------


## Kiyo

> WoW est sur ses 10 ans, encore heureux de ne pas devoir se taper les 260€ qu'il a coûté à un mec ayant acheté chaque élément à la sortie. Et puis vlà l'impossibilité pour Blizzard de happer de nouveaux joueurs s'il ne faisait pas un pack de ce genre.
> 
> Et, en ne prenant que le battle chest, tu te retrouves sans les ajouts (même graphiques) de WoD et quasi abandonné par la communauté qui a fait la transition. 
> 
> Du coup, même aujourd'hui, c'est un jeu qui a 10 ans à 55€ + 13€/mois avec un gameplay qui a violemment vieilli.


Exactement, sans compter des ajouts inter extensions peu fréquents (plus d'un an sans aucun ajout de contenu pour les 2 précédentes) et l'impossibilité de profiter des quelques patchs sans débourser les 45 euros de l'extension, extension qui n'a jamais été aussi chère et qui pourtant a moins de contenu que les précédentes.

Bref, je redis ce que j'avais effacé en fait, s'il y a bien une chose que mon retour nostalgie sur wow et mes incursions sur divers mmo m'a fait comprendre c'est que gw2 c'est le bisounours du mmo en terme d'incitation au paiement. Il y a des points sur lequel il est criticable, comme pour n'importe quel jeu, mais clairement pas sur ce point là.

----------


## purEcontact

> _Il dit qu'il ne voit pas le rapport._
> 
> Tout simplement parce qu'on ne parlera probablement plus de GW2 d'ici une décennie.


Le rapport est à voir avec Guild Wars 1.
Un jeu qui a 10 ans dont la dernière extension est sortie il y a 7 ans et qui n'est plus màj (hors saisonnier) coûte 43€.

Pour en revenir au cash shop "pas du tout abusé" :

Si tu veux pouvoir switcher sur toutes les classes de GW2, tu dois claquer 30€ (10€ par slot de perso).
Les armures du cash shop étant plus détaillés que celles dispo en jeu, elles font envie, hein ? 10€.
C'est sympa ce nouveau casque avec les yeux rouges : 10€.
Ah merde, on peut pas le teindre, je peux l'avoir en bleu ? 10€.
La cloche fait vraiment un son de merde, on peut avoir un instrument plus sympa ? 10€.
La banque fait vraiment tâche, elle est trop petite, il me faudrait plus de place : 10€.

Vous pouvez ne pas être d'accord, il n'empêche que lorsque quelque chose nous intéresse dans le cash shop et qu'on échange de l'or contre des gemmes, à un moment ou à un autre, une personne a casqué 10€ car c'est le montant minimum.
Un canard que je citerai pas pour pas l'emmerder le dit assez souvent "_moi, ça m'arrange que les autres claquent de la thune, ça évite que je paie un abonnement_".

Faites le tour de tout vos perso, si vous avez un objet ou un service qui découle (_même indirectement comme les armes_) du cash shop, c'est qu'indirectement, vous avez dépensé de l'argent dans le cash shop.

----------


## Haelnak

Ah non mais j'ai directement dépensé de l'argent dans le cash shop, même pas besoin de faire le tour de mes persos.

Par contre j'ai l'impression que tu me considères comme un défenseur du modèle économique de GW2 alors que j'ai clairement dit plus haut que je le trouvais "crade" et que le fait de devoir payer l'Histoire Vivante en cas d'absence était totalement abusé.

----------


## Graouu

Je comprends tout à fait ce que dit Maximelene j'ai les mêmes impressions.

J'ai repris GW2 après une très très grande pause depuis quelques mois, je continue à mon rythme "l'histoire vivante" et suis frustré, de voir, par principe, que je suis dans l'obligation de payer un truc que j'ai loupé, je trouve çà dommage très dommage sur le principe.

Avoir un jeu avec des trous, c'est frustrant faut admettre. Nous sommes des joueurs et beaucoup d'entre nous, pour le principe, aimons avoir un jeu "complet". Juste pour avoir la satisfaction d'avoir un jeu complet même si nous n'utilisons pas tout le jeu. 

Ce que je regrette aussi, c'est le peu de dimension épique et la scénarisation du jeu qui est faiblarde.

Les outils sont là, mais l'implication en tant que joueur ne donne pas très envie, c'est dommage et c'est le genre de chose qui me donne envie d'aller voir ailleurs.

GW2 est magnifique mais il manque vraiment quelque chose dans l'écriture et la scénarisation du jeu pour le rendre unique.

Son gameplay est bien moins chiant qu'un wow, il faut admettre, ses musiques sont splendides mais j'aimerais que tout cela évolue un peu.

Et malheureusement je ne vois pas d'évolution à l'horizon et c'est fort dommage d'abandonner les joueurs et de leur filer des tenues à payer en gemmes a chaque événement à la con. Il serait temps de communiquer vers de vraies avancées réelles.

Ah puis pour la petite histoire, j'avais looté fut un temps dans un event, au début de karka, un bouclier à 500po mais avec mes pauvres 15 po sur moi, impossible de le vendre. Obligé donc d'acheter des gemmes que j'ai transformé en or pour payer la com de l'hôtel des ventes. Ceci est détestable !

J'ai repris, pour voir, 1 mois à wow. M'étant arrêté à cata, ils ont d'ailleurs up mon compte gratuitement vers Pandaria. Gratuitement. ^^ Sympa. Mais j'avoue que graphiquement et en terme de gameplay, j'ai énormément de mal. Je vais faire l'effort, pour voir et tester un peu néanmoins même si c'est difficile après un gameplay et des graphismes façon GW2.

----------


## purEcontact

> Par contre j'ai l'impression que *tu me considères* comme un défenseur du modèle économique de GW2 alors que j'ai clairement dit plus haut que je le trouvais "crade" et que le fait de devoir payer l'Histoire Vivante en cas d'absence était totalement abusé.


Holà ! Prends pas ça personnellement, on est sur internet : je réponds à des messages, pas forcément à des personnes.

Pour en revenir à GW2, la communauté est la première à troller WoW pour ses quêtes fedex mais si tu retires l'histoire personnelle / vivante de Guild Wars 2, il ne reste que des quêtes fedex et du farm sous sa forme la moins glorieuse.
Le soucis étant que cette scénarisation qui différencie le mmo asiatique du mmo occidental est payante si tu as arrêté de jouer.

Le gros raccourci que ça donne : soyez aussi assidu que des asiatiques ou payez comme les occidentaux.

----------


## Haelnak

> Holà ! Prends pas ça personnellement, on est sur internet : je réponds à des messages, pas forcément à des personnes.


Vu que tu me cites à chacune de tes réponses, j'ai tendance à me sentir concerné.

Sinon les quêtes fedex/farming constituent certes la majeure du jeu mais le fonctionnement sous forme de cœur permet de varier : un "Tuer des ours/Ramasser des os/Activer des switches/Parler à des paysans pour un total de 25 actions", c'est moins rapidement lassant que "Tuer 25 lapins" puisque l'on nous autorise un certain choix.

Et puis le système de combat rend le farming beaucoup moins chiant que celui de WoW.





> Le gros raccourci que ça donne : soyez aussi assidu que des asiatiques ou payez comme les occidentaux.


Ouai, c'est grosso modo l'effet que ça me fait aussi.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

[HS]

Dites, au final, cette discussion, bien que tournant assez en rond, aurait bien fait d'être dans un topic dédié au modèle économique plutôt que le topic général ^^;
Elle va se perdre, alors que je suis sûr que ça aurait permis de faire une comparaison avec d'autres modèles économiques d'autres mmo.

[/HS]

----------


## purEcontact

Si à chaque fois que quelqu'un fait un coup de gueule, on fait un topic dédié, on est pas dans la merde. 
Oh wait, c'est ce que je faisais y'a pas si longtemps !  ::ninja::

----------


## atavus

3 pages de drama.

----------


## Takeo Kikuta

Mais vu qu'ils vont nous sortir une extension de derrière les fagots tout va s'arranger non ?  ::o:

----------


## Tynril

C'est un tel plaisir de vous lire.

----------


## Maximelene



----------


## purEcontact

Tant que ta boite aura pas annoncé d'addon, je serai en mode :


 ::ninja::

----------


## atavus

Même si ils le font; tu feras toujours pareil. ::ninja::

----------


## Leybi

Hors sujet mais certains pourraient être intéressé par le stream actuel sur millénium, avec un invité bien connu des anciens Vizuniens  ::): 

edit: avec la vidéo de Beanna featuring Pure en intro !!!

----------


## Beanna

C'était un chouette moment de nostalgie et de flood sur IRC. :D

----------


## Takeo Kikuta

C'était quoi c'était quoi ?  ::o:

----------


## Xur Vinze

Je me suis connecté sur millénium suite au message de Leybi et là  ::o: 
Les derniers messages du forum GW2 remonte à mars 2014Il n'y a plus de lien depuis la page d'accueil directement vers GW2

Je m'était bien aperçu d'une baisse de fréquentation / articles externe sur GW2 mais ça m'a fait un p'tit choque quand même.  ::sad:: 

En effet, faut une extension pour relancer un peu l'attention du publique  :;):  .

----------


## lPyl

Daed gaem.

----------


## Leybi

> C'était quoi c'était quoi ?


Une interview de Troma ! Avec une explication de ce qu'était Grand Cross.

Sinon c'est normal pour Millé, ils ne newsent/s'intéressent qu'aux jeux récents, histoire de faire + de clic, c'est pas vraiment un site communautaire (le forum n'est quasiment pas utilisé). La guilde Millénium sur GW2 a quand même duré jusqu'en Janvier 2014, presque 1 an et demi c'est une exception dans le milieu des MMOs pour ce genre de structure multi-jeux.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Attention, spoil pour ceux qui n'ont pas terminé la dernière partie :

----------


## purEcontact

Pour être spoil, faudrait comprendre quelque chose.

----------


## mikelion

C'est pas clair cette vidéo  ::): 
On avait un oeuf, on passe maintenant aux graines.

----------


## purEcontact

On est passé de l'explication dédiée aux gamins de 5 ans à celle pour les gamins de 8 ans  ::trollface::   ::ninja:: .

----------


## mikelion

Pour avoir les gants luminescents, il faut aller buter du mordrem, comme pour avoir les épaulières.
Pour les chapitres 7 &8 de l'HV02, j'espère qu'il faudra faire autre chose pour avoir les dernières pièces d'armure. Sinon, on risque de s'y reprendre pas mal de fois avant d'avoir le morceau manquant.

----------


## NayeDjel

> Pour être spoil, faudrait comprendre quelque chose.


Y'a rien à comprendre au scénario, le plus important c'est qu'on va débroussailler du Sylvari. Et ça, c'est cool

----------


## Takeo Kikuta

> Une interview de Troma ! Avec une explication de ce qu'était Grand Cross.


Ah stylé ! Elle a été record ??




> presque 1 an et demi c'est une exception dans le milieu des MMOs pour ce genre de structure multi-jeux.


Sur AoC ça a duré beaucoup plus longtemps, il me semble, et AION a pas mal duré aussi  ::o: . C'est souvent la faute du jeu si les multi partent.. :/

Et Mikelion, j'ai bien peur que la mécanique soit la même pour les autres morceaux ^^' vu qu'on peut loot d'autres parties (genre le coeur il me semble). Il va falloir les tuer un paquet de fois en effet..

Ton Sylv' ressemble à un lama... ><

----------


## atavus

Le coeur et la glande sont là pour rapporter des ecu c'est tout.
Les autres parties sortiront en même temps que le patch.

Sinon :
https://twitter.com/GuildWars2/statu...69851432968192

----------


## Xur Vinze

Bon on a une MAJ  sympa  :;):  :
 Missions rapides (je pense que les succès avec les particules de défis vont ajouter beaucoup de difficultés), je trouve juste que l'intrigue avance pas vite  ::(:  . Extension de la zone des contrées sauvages d'argent  ::): . Je ne me suis pas encore penché sur les nouveaux succès mais il y a au moins ceux des pièces d'or perdues et ceux du puzzle ... modifications des interfaces (fenêtre de déco / demande de groupe /items qui clignotent dans l'inventaire)... alors ça j'ai constaté mais je n'ai rien trouvé dans le patchnote (j'ai p'tet mal vu hein) Ajout des messagers (un p'tit plus sympa ; même si ce n'est, ni plus ni moins, qu'une façon de passer par la boutique aux gemmes  ::|: ) Pas mal de modifications au niveau JcJ (que je ne peux pas vraiment commenté)

pas sur que ça nous ajoute des dizaine d'heure de contenu malgré tout....

----------


## Tigermilk

J'ai ouvert un coffre d'armure et je me suis planté dans la pièce (j'ai pris lourd au lieu de léger). Du coup j'ai fait un ticket, vous pensez que j'ai une chance qu'un MJ me les change ?

----------


## mikelion

Non

----------


## Tigermilk

::'(:

----------


## Takeo Kikuta

Dis-leur qu'ils sont méchant et que pour un item genre le golem qu'on a utilisé on doit utilisé son nom au caractère près pour le delete mais pour choisir une armure où faut pas se planter y'a pas de demande de confirmation, la vie est mal foutue :x.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> J'ai ouvert un coffre d'armure et je me suis planté dans la pièce (j'ai pris lourd au lieu de léger). Du coup j'ai fait un ticket, vous pensez que j'ai une chance qu'un MJ me les change ?


Toute façon, te faudra les deux autres pour tes succès, donc c'est pas vraiment perdu ^^

----------


## Sephil

> J'ai ouvert un coffre d'armure et je me suis planté dans la pièce (j'ai pris lourd au lieu de léger). Du coup j'ai fait un ticket, vous pensez que j'ai une chance qu'un MJ me les change ?


Toi aussi tu as acheté les mauvaises cartes ? :D
( http://www.polygon.com/2014/12/9/736...-to-blowing-it )

----------


## Tigermilk

> J'ai ouvert un coffre d'armure et je me suis planté dans la pièce (j'ai pris lourd au lieu de léger). Du coup j'ai fait un ticket, vous pensez que j'ai une chance qu'un MJ me les change ?


Bon ca continue, ce weekend j'ai fait une fractale 50 (je suis lvl45) avec des PU, on galere pas mal sur Mai Trin avec une technique chelou, au bout de 20 wipes on la tombe.

J'ai la montée de lvl de fractale (46), mais aucune récompense ;(

----------


## purEcontact

Ils ont prévu quelque chose de nouveau en PvE pour les fêtes (event / jp / etc...) ?
J'ai vu qu'il y avait un truc en McM.

----------


## Takeo Kikuta

Yep ils font un event special en McM qui rappellent la première version des ruines  ::):  (kill = pts).
Pour le PvE y'a du neuf étant donné que c'est au Promontoire cette année du coup de nouvelles collections et quêtes à faire  ::o: .

----------


## purEcontact

Je viens de me connecter pour voir ça.
Va voir le grawl, va voir le norn, dépense de la thune, retourne voir le grawl.
Rincez.
Répétez le lendemain.
3 fois.

Faut qu'ils arrêtent avec leur timegate, ils en foutent partout et c'est lourd.

----------


## Lee Tchii

What ???

----------


## purEcontact

Sur dulfy, dans le coverage guide :

*Time-gated Story*
Warming Grawnk’s Heart

Edit :
Le post était pas assez aigri, du coup j'en rajoute :
*Activities* (même chose que 2012)
*Wintersday Collections* (nouveauté 2014)
*Wintersday weapon skins* ("nouveauté" 2014)

----------


## atavus

La récompense de la quête de grawnk est ; une collection basique.
La collection basique débloque un sapin de noel pour la zone perso et un item qui bouffe les étoiles empyreennes.

http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Star_of_Gratitude

http://dulfy.net/2014/12/16/gw2-warm...tersday-guide/

----------


## Wizi

Jusqu'à demain matin 8h59. Il y a le retour de beaucoup de skin d'armure et de tenues dans la boutique au gemmes : http://dulfy.net/2015/01/04/gw2-24-h...s-and-outfits/

----------


## Sephil

Z'ont pas remis les Ray-Ban !  ::'(:

----------


## Nightwrath

C'est un peu mort ici depuis la MAJ des quotidiennes.  ::O:

----------


## revanwolf

> C'est un peu mort ici depuis la MAJ des quotidiennes.


Euh ça fait environ 6 mois que la section est en quasi-mort cérébrale(seule l'histoire vivante semble le ramener à la vie pour un temps,et comme elle ne reprends que le 13 janvier).

----------


## Sephil

Moi j'attends la SUPAYRE annonce de la mort qui tue fin janvier, qui va REVOLUTIONNER le monde du MMO, t'entends ?  ::ninja::

----------


## purEcontact

Tu veux dire que tu t'attends à une annonce d'annonce d'un truc qui n’apparaîtra jamais en jeu parce que "Promis juré, on s'est dit que c'était cool mais en fait non" ?

 ::ninja:: 

Loué soi la personne qui a écrit ce long pavé en anglais .
Reste plus qu'à prier pour qu'il soit écouté en haut lieu.

----------


## mikelion

Pour ma part, j'attends toujours qu'il y ait un lion comme familier.

----------


## Tigermilk

Pas trop d'alternative en MMO pour le moment, donc je me connecte de temps en temps (pour pex mon élé en ce moment).

Non je ne remettrais pas les pieds dans Wow, je suis fort ! 

D'ailleurs est ce qu'il y a des gens motivés pour faire une fractale 50 de temps en temps ? Quitte à se fixer un RDV, j'en ai un peu marre de PU.

----------


## atavus

Fractale 50, je veux bien. ::P:

----------


## purEcontact

Je glandais sur jvcom (oui, honte à moi, tout ça) et je suis tombé sur ceci.
Bizarrement, y'a qu'un jeu qui revient 2 fois  ::ninja:: .

 ::trollface::

----------


## Zepolak

Normal que l'on parle de déception au vu des différences entre GW1 et GW2 : un paquet de joueurs qui attendaient GW2 de pieds ferme ne s'attendaient pas à ce que le jeu a été.

Mais ce qu'on connu les joueurs RvR de Vizunah, ils ne le revivront probablement pas de sitôt voire jamais, à une telle échelle et sur une telle durée. À ce titre, le jeu a produit quelque chose d'absolument exceptionnel.

----------


## purEcontact

En lisant les 2 avis (Deriv et Karji), tu te rends compte qu'ils ont été déçu du jeu sur le "long" terme.
L'idée que j'ai perçu c'est "au bout de 3 mois, on tourne en rond" tandis que pour les autres mmo, c'est plutôt "au bout du mois gratuit, j'ai pas continué".

Dans ce sens, c'est peut être une déception parce que le potentiel du jeu est gâché.
Je pense aussi qu'ils ont essayés de ne pas avoir 10 fois "TESO" ou "Wildstar" comme déception, ça aurait pas spécialement fait débat (hors, l'idée d'une news débat...  ::P: ).

----------


## Leybi

Ouais enfin sur les deux qui sont déçu par GW2, les deux critiquent l'absence de trinité... Merci mais non merci quoi  ::ninja::  Je passe sur le "on tape que des portes en McM" et "Puisque chaque personnage est autosuffisant il peut se sauver tout seul", ça sent le joueur qui avait envie de découvrir autre chose que le fameux "PvE Endgame"  ::rolleyes:: 

2 ans après sans extension ni changement majeur, oui c'est clair qu'on est un peu déçu, mais dire que le jeu était une déception à sa sortie parce qu'il n'était pas un wow-like c'est pas vraiment le même propos  ::): 

D'ailleurs après un petit passage d'un mois sur Wow, je pourrai vous écrire un pavé sur cette "fameuse" trinité qui rend le PvP complètement pété de toute part ("y'a 2 heals de plus que nous, on a perdu" - beaucoup trop entendu sur mumble, et beaucoup trop vrai), bien que ça a le mérite de donner un PvE réglé et codifié au millimètre et servi aux petits oignons. Il faut choisir...

----------


## purEcontact

WoW est un jeu PvE auquel ils ont rajoutés du PvP "fermé" (battleground, arène) par la suite.
J'ai pris 3 mois sur WoW mais je relancerai pas par la suite, je tourne presque plus en rond dans WoW que je ne le fais dans Guild Wars 2.
Sauf que dans l'un, tu paies entre 11 et 13€ par mois et que dans l'autre, tu te connectes toutes les 2 semaines pour rien avoir à dépenser.

----------


## Leybi

Oui bien sûr les deux sont bien différents, et d'ailleurs pour des fans de "pve endgame" WoW est toujours aussi génial.

Mais c'est la critique la plus répandue (et de loin la plus débile) que les gens font à GW2, c'est de ne pas être un "mmo classique"... Avec cette histoire de trinité qui revient toujours. Bizarrement GW1 n'avait pas de trinité non plus et avait un PvE & PvP génial  :tired:  Et GW2 a le mérite d'avoir un système de combat excellent et un mode McM qui peut être absolument épique.

Bref, pour moi la critique est tout autre, ceux-là veulent un GW2 à la sauce classique et ont très vite été déçu, moi je veux + de GW2 !!! Des nouvelles classes, des nouveaux skills, des autres continents, un hard mode, etc  ::P:  Et je suis de plus en plus déçu au fil du temps...  ::|:

----------


## purEcontact

J'ai lu les commentaires et c'est vrai que ça revient souvent cette histoire de trinité, je pensais pas que ça en repousserai autant  ::|: .

Ce qui me fait mal dans mon petit coeur, c'est quand je lis :




> "_Le système de compétences a été amputé de toute la profondeur et la variété qui faisait sa force_"


suivi d'un :




> "_L'absence de gestion de l'énergie, que je trouvais sympa au début, encourage au spam irréfléchi des compétences les plus puissantes_.".

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

De toute façon, parler de trinité dans une critique sur GW2, c'est perdre immédiatement toute crédibilité.
JoueurDuGrenier et d'autres avaient déjà fait le coup dans une critique vidéo de GW2. Je suis d'ailleurs persuadé qu'ils n'ont aucune idée de ce que sont les combos par exemple.

---------- Post added at 18h44 ---------- Previous post was at 18h43 ----------




> moi je veux ... un hard mode


Tu veux un mode hardcore à la diablo ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Snydlock

> De toute façon, parler de trinité dans une critique sur GW2, c'est perdre immédiatement toute crédibilité.
> JoueurDuGrenier et d'autres avaient déjà fait le coup dans une critique vidéo de GW2. Je suis d'ailleurs persuadé qu'ils n'ont aucune idée de ce que sont les combos par exemple.


Ils n'ont aussi aucune idée de ce qu'est le teamplay pour penser que la trinité en est l'alpha et l'oméga dans les MMORPG.

----------


## Sephil

> Bizarrement GW1 n'avait pas de trinité non plus et avait un PvE & PvP génial


Euh si quand même. Le PvE endgame en early 2005 c'était un tank, des DPS et 2 ou 3 moines derrière.
Y a eu énormément d'ajouts qui ont rendu ce genre de build inefficace en comparaison (les builds à base de ward + full ele pluie de patates, puis les builds à base de nécros bestioles, puis les builds à base de nounours, puis les heroes blindés d'interrupts qu'ils ne ratent jamais, etc...), mais à la base c'était très trinité comme jeu.

Même en GvG, t'avais clairement ta frontline/midline/backline qui est une forme de trinité.

Je dis pas que ça aurait sa place dans GW2 hein, attention, je parle que de GW1.  :;): 






> Et GW2 a le mérite d'avoir un système de combat excellent et un mode McM qui peut être absolument épique.


Oui le système de combat est excellent, c'est super fluide, l'interface est claire et bien visible en un clin d'oeil, la lisibilité du jeu est vraiment cool.
MAIS, je suis clairement pas d'accord pour le McM. C'est absolument pas fait pour du PvP (ou même PvE) de masse. Avec le culling, le jeu devient totalement illisible. La limite de cibles sur les AoE corrige un problème d'équilibrage, mais crée aussi un gameplay vraiment foireux où tu dois avoir x personnes qui jouent le même rôle pour pouvoir affronter les blobs ennemis...

Bref, je dis pas que je m'amuse pas en McM, mais parler de combats épiques, non, juste non, ça n'a aucune véritable structure.

Pour le reste, d'accord avec toi, il faut du contenu, et surtout, il faut une annonce d'une VRAIE extension. Ca fait déjà 2 ans qu'ils auraient dû s'y atteler, 1 an qu'ils auraient dû l'annoncer, et quelques mois qu'elle aurait dû sortir.
Faut vraiment qu'ils arrêtent avec leurs "systèmes révolutionnaires pour faire grandir l'univers d'un MMO", on le dit depuis 2 ans, la living story c'est amusant, mais quand tu plies tout le contenu (achievements compris) en 1 ou 2 soirées de jeu, ça ne suffit pas.

----------


## Ptit gras

Le culling c'est fini depuis un moment Sephile, la limitation d'AoE par contre on attend toujours  ::trollface::

----------


## purEcontact

Bah tu peux attends longtemps, si ils reviennent sur une absence de limitation, tout le monde jouera elem, gardien ou ingé.
Oh, wait !  ::ninja::

----------


## Sephil

> Le culling c'est fini depuis un moment Sephile, la limitation d'AoE par contre on attend toujours


Le culling sur le nombre de joueurs, oui, sauf qu'ils ont ajouté aussi du culling sur les effets visuels, et donc tu peux être dans 4 AoE identiques et n'en voir qu'une seule.  ::): 

C'est juste illisible le jeu de masse sur GW2, c'est tout. Les dodges se font totalement au feeling, parce que tu sais que "habituellement" le raid ennemi va lancer sa bombe hammer stun à tel moment, mais c'est pas du tout de la réaction à une lecture du jeu comme ça peut l'être en petit comité, et c'est ça qui m'ennuie. :/


@Pure : bah la limite sur le nombre de cibles à une AoE c'était juste la solution la plus simple à mettre en place rapidement au début du jeu quand y avait des blobs de 80 en monopixels absolument intuables, mais si ça a bien corrigé quelques problèmes, ça en a rajouté plein d'autres.  ::(: 

'fin bon, de toutes façons, un problème de gameplay fondamental de ce genre, ça aurait déjà dû être repéré en alpha et corrigé en beta...
Les compagnies du jeu vidéo ne savent plus tester leurs jeux, c'est vraiment dramatique.

----------


## lPyl

> Normal que l'on parle de déception au vu des différences entre GW1 et GW2 : un paquet de joueurs qui attendaient GW2 de pieds ferme ne s'attendaient pas à ce que le jeu a été.


"Guild Wars", un jeu avec un intérêt très limité pour les guildes (au vu de la façon dont le système d'influence marche, plus la guilde est grosse, mieux c'est, aucun intérêt pour les petites guildes) et bien sur aucune guerres entre guildes (d'ou le nom quoi  ::ninja:: ).

Mais c'est vrai que je venais à la base pour le PvP, j'ai été... déçu.

----------


## purEcontact

Oh putain, tu vas avoir des problèmes toi !
/invocation des loremasters

----------


## lPyl

Je sais que le nom c'est juste pacque c'est la suite du premier et que dans le lore, la guerre des guildes est finie. Mais c'est juste que je trouve l'implémentation des guildes tellement bâclée que le nom du jeu... Fin de toute façon, c'est un peu ça le problème d'appeler un jeu "SUITE DU JEU 1" quand le seul point commun entre les 2, c'est le lore et l'absence d'abonnement :D.

trop gros là ptetre?


(Et sinon je veux bien une explication dans le lore du WvWvW, dans le 1, le GvG, comme le HoH, t'avait du lore dessus :3 )

----------


## purEcontact

Avec un autre nom, le jeu aurai pas eu un tel succès.
Tout les "fan" du premier opus ont acheté le second les yeux fermés.
C'est comme si CCPGames lançait "EvE online 2", ils auraient toute la fanbase du premier et avec quelques features, ils attirent le chaland.

----------


## lPyl

Mais je suis bien d'accord, je fait partis des fans du premier qui ont acheté le deux les yeux fermés (ça doit être un des derniers jeux que j'ai acheté plein pot je pense).

Le problème c'est que sur le long terme, c'est pas vraiment rentable (on peut tromper une fois mille personne, mais... prenez un chewing gum émile).

Enfin bon anet et le long terme... :D

----------


## Sephil

> (Et sinon je veux bien une explication dans le lore du WvWvW, dans le 1, le GvG, comme le HoH, t'avait du lore dessus :3 )


C'est dans les Mists, maik ! C'est la poubelle TGCM de GW2.  ::ninja::

----------


## atavus

https://twitter.com/GuildWars2/statu...263553/photo/1

PS: quelqu'un reconnait l'armure sur la deuxième image ?
Bon allez on prie tous très fort.

----------


## Wizi

C'est l'armure Incarnée Légère/Incarnate Armor achetable qu'en Gemmes.

----------


## purEcontact

Cantha confirmed !










 ::ninja::

----------


## atavus

https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/foru...Return/4673731

 ::trollface::

----------


## Sephil

Will... not... get... hyped!  :ouaiouai:

----------


## atavus

Tiens j'avais loupé celles-là.

----------


## NayeDjel

Y'a que moi que ces annonces laissent complètement de marbre ? Avant Anet arrivait au moins à m'intriguer un peu mais alors là pas du tout  :ouaiouai: 

Ca sent encore le vide intersidérale ce patch  ::sad::  De nouveau le trailer est tout naze avec que des extraits des précédents chapitres.

----------


## revanwolf

Sachant en plus que ce patch serait à priori la fin de la saison 2 de l'histoire vivante (cf. ce tweet de Peter Fries l'un des scénariste d'anet).

Et comme ils vont apparemment annoncer des trucs à la PAX South(surement l’extension payante).

J’espère juste qu'ils vont pas faire 2 mois de vide intersidéral sans rien pour occuper les gens.

----------


## purEcontact

Avec un peu de recul, la fin de Scarlet (la bataille de l'arche du lion) était pas si mal en terme d'activités.
Par contre, on risque de se taper l'épilogue suivi du feature pack et enfin le festival des quatre vents avant d'avoir du "vrai" contenu.
Comme leur façon de travailler à l'air ultra cyclique, on risque de se taper 3 mois de "vide intersidéral".

----------


## Sephil

Mais non, t'inquiète pas, ils vont continuer sur la lancée des semaines McM sans croix de contest sur les structures et innover encore plus.

A venir :
- la semaine "tu peux pas passer une poterne autrement qu'en marche arrière"
- la semaine "les dolyaks n'avancent pas si y a pas 1 charr, 2 sylvaris, et un mec en tonique de momie autour d'eux"
- la semaine "le retour de la vengeance des quaggans qui contre-attaquent dans des poulnades 3"

Ca va être supayre !  ::ninja::

----------


## purEcontact

Voyons Sephil, tu vas invoquer le grand jaune qui va te dire que tu es aigri et qui va te proposer de jouer à Civ5 !  ::trollface:: 
Sinon, le lobby pvp est assez invivable, je préfère le monde des bisounours du PvE.

----------


## Leybi

Ah oui alors ça par contre si ils pouvaient retirer ces changements McM...

Ok c'était un test, pas de souci ! On a vu que c'était bien nul et que ça encourageait à mort le karma train en retirant beaucoup de stratégie map des mains des commandants, donc en attendant une meilleure idée on en revient aux bases svp...

----------


## Zepolak

Orange, steuplaît. Orange.

----------


## atavus

Punaise l'invocation zepo marche!!!!!!! ::o: 




> Sinon, le lobby pvp est assez invivable, je préfère le monde des bisounours du PvE.


En même temps , je t'ai déjà dit que le lire ne sert à rien.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

J'ai pas trop compris l'intervention de Zepo ^^;

----------


## Wizi

Petit rappel : Vous avez sûrement que jusqu'à Mardi avant le patch pour faire la Reward Track Hivernel pour récupérer un casque aquatique exotique ou des finisher infini. Il y a moyen de le faire assez rapidement et peut-être sympa si fait en groupe. On a même réussi à envoyer Olih en Spvp si c'est dire !

----------


## atavus

> Voyons Sephil, tu vas invoquer *le grand jaune* qui va te dire que tu es aigri et *qui va te proposer de jouer à Civ5* !





> Orange, steuplaît. Orange.

----------


## mikelion

J'ai fait le chemin pvp hivernel, et évidemment je n'ai pas choisi la bonne récompense, le casque aqua exo me passant sous le nez !

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> J'ai fait le chemin pvp hivernel, et évidemment je n'ai pas choisi la bonne récompense, le casque aqua exo me passant sous le nez !


Tu as encore largement le temps de refaire la reward track avant le patch ^^

----------


## purEcontact

Ça se fait relativement vite.
Et pour zepo, j'ai du mal avec les couleurs (j'appel les bleues de mario kart des violettes).

----------


## atavus



----------


## purEcontact

Moi aussi je peux le faire !

----------


## atavus



----------


## Sephil

> casque aquatique exotique


On peut choisir les stats ?
On peut le recycler ?
Il a un skin particulier ?

----------


## revanwolf

> On peut choisir les stats ?
> On peut le recycler ?
> Il a un skin particulier ?


Oui
Oui
Oui et non(skin de base  néanmoins possède un effet unique liée a l'objet).

----------


## Ptit gras

Ptain c'est quand je joue pas qu'il se passe des miracles chez Anet. La bonne réponse à 2 questions sur 3, c'est beau  ::'(: 

Maintenant la même pour les armures mcm  ::ninja::

----------


## Sephil

Merci Revan !  ::P: 

Je ferai peut être un peu d'arena ce week end du coup, pour en chopper un ou deux.  ::):

----------


## atavus

> Ptain c'est quand je joue pas qu'il se passe des miracles chez Anet. La bonne réponse à 2 questions sur 3, c'est beau 
> 
> Maintenant la même pour les armures mcm


Tu reviens quand ?
Pas avant le 30 janvier? hein? hein ?
 ::ninja::

----------


## Sephil

Aux prochaines vacances scolaires, quand il s'ennuiera.  ::ninja::

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Hop, ça, c'est fait.

----------


## Sephil

Bravo, tu as le même gardien que Papry maintenant, j'espère que tu es fier !  ::ninja::

----------


## purEcontact

::ninja::

----------


## Ptit gras

> Tu reviens quand ?
> Pas avant le 30 janvier? hein? hein ?


Pourquoi ? Tu arrêtes le 30 janvier ?  ::trollface::

----------


## purEcontact

Parce qu'il y aura l'annonce de l'annonce d'une annonce d'un truc potentiellement intéressant avant la fin du mois.

Elona confirmed !

----------


## Nightwrath

3Q15  ::trollface::

----------


## atavus

> Bravo, tu as le même gardien que Papry maintenant, j'espère que tu es fier !


T'es jaloux ? ::trollface::

----------


## Sephil

De pas avoir la version légendaire d'une arme lente et pas fun à jouer ?

Ca doit être ça.  ::ninja::

----------


## olih

Devinez qui a forge mystiqué étincelle  ::trollface::

----------


## Tigermilk

Non sérieusement ...

----------


## Kiyo

Ha ha, félicitation  ::P:

----------


## NayeDjel

> Devinez qui a forge mystiqué étincelle


Voilà une des principales raisons pour lesquelles je ne rallume quasiment plus ce jeu... Le système de loot est juste complètement naze. Tu as des actions chez Anet c'est pas possible autrement  ::|:

----------


## Nightwrath

Il est peut-être malheureux en amour.

----------


## Sephil

> Devinez qui a forge mystiqué étincelle


Tu me la donnes ? Hein, dis ?  :Emo:

----------


## olih

Pas possible, légendaire crafté et lié au compte  ::ninja:: .
Je peux toujours te revendre la torche  ::ninja:: ²

----------


## Sephil

C'est gentil, mais la torche je peux pas la crafter immédiatement après avoir reçu le précu (et ce depuis 2 ans).  ::ninja::

----------


## purEcontact

Vu que ça fait longtemps que j'ai pas relancé le thread sur 10 pages ( ::trollface:: ), je me suis dit que j'allais vous faire part en exclusivité de l'annonce du 24 ! ( ::ninja:: ).
Bon, connerie trollesque mise à part, j'ai réfléchi et comme vous le savez tous : d'une ça m'arrive pas souvent et de deux, mon statut de visionnaire de la guilde me faire vendre des items qui montent à 5000 po pour 80 po  ::trollface:: .

Je pense que l'annonce du 24 va mettre en avant un système de monde vivant.
En l'état, le monde n'est vraiment vivant qu'en mettant en avant du contenu toutes les 2 semaines.
Hors, certains éléments (comme les ronces qui pètent les TP ou celles qui sont dans la nouvelle zone) évoluent sans avoir besoin d'une modification du client du joueur.
Dans leur optique de "log in metrics" (on l'a vu avec le changement des dailys), ils vont devoir mettre en place un système qui pousse le joueur à aller plus loin que simplement faire ses quotidiennes et se déconnecter, ils vont mettre en place un système qui pique la curiosité du joueur au point où il devra pousser un peu plus l'exploration.

Ils ont déjà en main le système pour aguicher le joueur qui serai pas très curieux : le pnj qui vient vous hurler à la tronche qu'il a besoin de votre aide pour un event.
D'event dynamique en event dynamique, Arenanet pourra faire avancer le déploiement de nouvelles zones -comme ils l'ont déjà fait- mais d'une manière beaucoup moins brutale que "2h de contenu en une fois, toutes les 2 semaines".
L'optique est simple : proposer 5/10/15 minutes de nouveautés par jour.

De temps en temps, au même titre qu'il y a des features pack, il y aura des ajouts de contenu un peu plus conséquent que ce qui est proposé quotidiennement : un nouveau donjon, un nouveau world boss, etc...

Dans l'immédiat, ça permet d'avancer jusqu'à mordremoth et pour plus tard, ça peut donner l'occasion à Arenanet de faire disparaître l'Orr qu'on connait de manière "naturel" en réduisant petit à petit le nombre de mort-vivants jusqu'à ce que la défaite de Zhaitan soit bien visible.
Ça veut aussi dire que si l'histoire avec le pacte et Zhaitan s'inscrit vraiment dans le jeu, le "nouveau" joueur aura une histoire différente que celui qui a débuté lors de la béta.

_Edit ici_
Lors de l'annonce du 24, ils annonceront que l'histoire de Zhaitan ne sera plus disponible en jeu et que les joueurs achetant le jeu à partir d'une certaine date auront un arc lié à mordremoth dont la saison 2 fera partie intégrante.
J'irais même jusqu'à dire que la saison 1 fera sa réapparition* en temps que base pour le nouveau joueur.
*Elle sera évidemment adaptée pour pouvoir accompagner un joueur du niveau 1 à 80.
_Fin d'edit_


Voila mon idée sur ce qui va être annoncé.
Discuss...

----------


## Sephil

Tynril va bien se marrer en lisant ton post, imho.  ::ninja::

----------


## purEcontact

Tynril est une pourriture qui veut rien dire sous prétexte que ça ferait perdre son taf à môsieur Tynril et que la perspective de rentrer en suisse (_ou pire, dans le nord de la france_) ne le réjouit pas.


 ::ninja::

----------


## Zaiyurhf

Trademarked par ANet. Vu sur Dulfy.

De rien.

Bisous.

----------


## mikelion

L'extension GW2, c'est chaud ! (HoT)

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

En plus grand ^^

----------


## Ptit gras

Donc ils vont faire trainer l'histoire à 2 balles jusqu'au Q3 2015 ? L'annonce du 24 c'est que Traherne recommence à nous faire perdre du temps en racontant de la merde  ::trollface::

----------


## purEcontact

J'ai hâte de voir la traduction française !  ::ninja:: 

Par contre, je maintiens mon idée que ce sera pas une extension à proprement parlé.
Ce sera surement le logo sur le boxing de la version retail pour attirer le chaland dans les rayons.
Dans cette version, y'aura ce que j'ai écris plus haut : le jeu de base avec la saison 2.
Un joueur qui continue de jouer régulièrement depuis le lancement n'aura aucun intérêt à acheter cette "extension".
C'est l'équivalent du battlechest pour world of warcraft en gros.

My2cent.

----------


## Maximelene

> J'ai hâte de voir la traduction française !


Ils feront comme pour WoW, ils ne traduiront pas.

Et je ne vois pas l'intérêt de ne pas en faire une extension à proprement parler, quand on sait que les extensions ont tendance à ramener énormément de monde sur le jeu. S'ils en sortent une, je sais que je reviendrai, au moins quelques temps (sauf foutage de gueule éhonté sur le contenu, bien sûr).

----------


## atavus

Je viens de tilter que seymour fait de la bouffe avec de la pierre de sang!!!!!!!
Cuisine 500 en vue.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Je viens de tilter que seymour fait de la bouffe avec de la pierre de sang!!!!!!!
> Cuisine 500 en vue.


Oui, alors papry, tu aurais mieux fait de te taire...
Y'a quand même eu un gros paquet de blagues sur ce sujet en jeu depuis au moins 3 mois...

----------


## purEcontact

Je dois des excuses à Den, c'est bien 8:30PST pour la PAX donc 17h30 chez nous.
Ça me paraissait bizarre puisqu'ils ont pas spécialement l'air d'être matinaux chez Arenanet  ::ninja:: .

Sur reddit, 

Spoiler Alert! 


ça parle de supprimer les silvary de la création de personnage au profit des mursaats 

: j'y crois pas du tout.
Certes, ça serait du "never seen before" mais ça reviendrait à cracher à la gueule de tout les développeurs / designers 

Spoiler Alert! 


qui ont créés la race et la storyline des silvary.


Remarquez, ça se trouve, c'est ceux qui ont quittés le navire  ::ninja:: .
Puis bon, c'est moche

Spoiler Alert! 


 les silvary

  ::trollface:: .

Edit : ajout de la balise spoiler.

J'ai un peu de mal à le croire :




> The sylvaris’ origins have been part of their design from the very beginning, since well before we launched the game. Kudos to those who figured it out before the revelation.


Soit c'est parce que j'ai l’impression qu'Arenanet passe son temps à sortir des lapins de son chapeau, soit c'est parce que je suis aigri.
Ou un peu des deux.
Surement  un peu des deux.
Enfin, plutot aigri tout de même  ::ninja::

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Ouais, et maintenant, tous ceux qui sont des 

Spoiler Alert! 


Sylvaris seront en jaune et attaquable par tous. Ça va PK dans tous les sens

  ::ninja::

----------


## purEcontact

Si seulement !  :Bave: 

Pour mon délire plus haut concernant les changements en live du jeu, je faisais référence à ce genre d’événements :

----------


## Snydlock

> Ouais, et maintenant, tous ceux qui sont des 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Sylvaris seront en jaune et attaquable par tous. Ça va PK dans tous les sens




Spoiler Alert! 


Un seul Sylavri mérite vraiment d'être étripé.


Je croise les doigts à m'en péter les phalanges pour qu'on puisse avoir sa tête.

----------


## purEcontact

Reddit est rempli de saloperies de bisounours qui se hypent pour des quaggans et downvote tout le reste, mais j'aime tellement quelques remarques... :




> 200 gems * 8 episodes = 1600 gems = $20
> Seems like HoT could be a season 2 package...


 :^_^:

----------


## Ptit gras

Ouais mais faudra pas espérer le voir à moins de 50$ à cause du packaging  ::ninja::

----------


## SuicideSnake

Cette vidéo a été posté sur Facebook : https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152747986984209 (oui, désolé, c'est un lien FB  ::ninja::  )

http://youtu.be/VVFY6GWYnBs

----------


## revanwolf

version youtube(à mort facebook  ::P:  )

----------


## atavus

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Un seul Sylavri mérite vraiment d'être étripé.
> 
> 
> Je croise les doigts à m'en péter les phalanges pour qu'on puisse avoir sa tête.


Mon rêve. ::'(: 



PS: j'avais juste besoin de caler ce gif aussi.




> The designer behind the Vinewraith was* Lisa Davis*. You might remember her from such releases such as the Marionette, and Super Adventure Box!


https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/foru...hining/4696615

Ma nouvelle designer favorite. ::wub::

----------


## blutch2

la mise a jour qui arrive va énormément bouleversé le jeu que l'on a connu jusque maintenant ou c'est un coup pour ramener du monde et on continue l'histoire vivante pourrie qui a détruit un excellent mmo?

----------


## XspawnLpc

> Je dois des excuses à Den, c'est bien 8:30PST pour la PAX donc 17h30 chez nous.
> Ça me paraissait bizarre puisqu'ils ont pas spécialement l'air d'être matinaux chez Arenanet .


pas de soucis je n'avais fait que lire ce qui était marqué IG  :;):

----------


## atavus

> la mise a jour qui arrive va énormément bouleversé le jeu que l'on a connu jusque maintenant ou c'est un coup pour ramener du monde et on continue l'histoire vivante pourrie qui a détruit un excellent mmo?


Tu exagères un peu cependant on sera fixé le samedi 24.

----------


## Tygra

> la mise a jour qui arrive va énormément bouleversé le jeu que l'on a connu jusque maintenant ou c'est un coup pour ramener du monde et on continue l'histoire vivante pourrie qui a détruit un excellent mmo?


J'aimerai bien le développement de ta pensée sur la "destruction" de ce MMO par la Living Story. Je le dis certes avec l'esprit un peu pervers de celui qui sait qu'il va se marrer, mais ça se trouve il y a des trucs qui se tiennent ...

----------


## purEcontact

L'histoire vivante n'a pas détruit le jeu, faut arrêter.
Elle a juste détruit tout nos espoirs, nos attentes, consumé nos âmes et notre foi en l'équipe de développement.

 ::ninja::

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Et bien, pour ma part, j'ai beaucoup aimé cette saison 2 de l'histoire vivante.
Tout n'est pas tout rose, loin de là, mais ça reste dans le bon, voir très bon.

Je me souviens que je m'étais moqué de Colin lorsqu'il avait dit que pour eux, ce qui comptais en contenu haut niveau, c'était l'histoire, et à la vue de ce que l'on a eu, il a raison.

La première saison de la LS était bien pourrie et crachait bien sur le lore de GW, ils se sont bien rattrapés avec cette seconde partie.

J'ai tout de même quelques regrets, les maps ajoutés ne sont plus que des maps de farm... et le farm est quasi obligatoire pour débloquer les skins, cependant ce ne sont que des skins. Et seulement 8 épisodes, c'est bien trop court...

Et là, je ne parle que du contenu PVE. Le McM semble bien abandonné, c'est vraiment dommage.

----------


## blutch2

Quand j'ai appris le début de l'histoire vivante dans Guild Wars 2 j'ai été content, au début j'ai adoré ce système même si il obligeait a jouer beaucoup de temps(pour mon emploi du temps c'est difficile, je sais que le peu de nouveau contenu était terminé par beaucoup de joueurs très rapidement) pendant une semaine.

La fin de la saison 1 est pour moi le tournant de Guild Wars 2, je n'ai pas du tout aimé la destruction de l'arche du lion, j'ai le sentiment que l'histoire vivante fait changer Guild Wars dans la direction du n'importe quoi.

Après la saison 2 je n'ai pas accroché au niveau histoire, j'ai arrêté de la suivre. Peut-être qu'elle elle sympathique, je ne sais pas et je ne la critique pas.

C'est surtout pour cette raison que j'ai arrêté de jouer, pourtant Guild Wars 2 pendant 2 ans j'ai adoré.

En parlant de destruction du mmo, je parlais juste de l'histoire du jeu, histoire des races, lieux... pas du jeu (gameplay,...).

----------


## Sephil

En quoi la destruction de LA était "du n'importe quoi" ?

Pourquoi une capitale ne pourrait pas se faire attaquer avec de vraies conséquences dans un jeu qui se veut vivant ?

Je comprends vraiment pas les gens qui se plaignent de la destruction de LA... Go jouer à Hello Kitty Online si GW2 est trop radical... :/

----------


## atavus

> En parlant de destruction du mmo, je parlais juste de l'histoire du jeu, histoire des races, lieux... pas du jeu (gameplay,...).


Ben tu devrais faire l'histoire vivante 2; je pense que tu sera ravie.




> Je comprends vraiment pas les gens qui se plaignent de la destruction de LA... Go jouer à Hello Kitty Online si GW2 est trop radical...


Là c'est toi le radical!!!

----------


## blutch2

faire l'histoire vivante saison 2, je pense que c'est un peu cher maintenant.  ::(: 

---------- Post added at 22h23 ---------- Previous post was at 22h21 ----------

Sephil, si tu ne comprends pas que la destruction de l'arche du lion est triste c'est que tu es sans coeur.  ::cry::

----------


## NayeDjel

Le problème de l'histoire vivant c'est qu'elle a monopilisé les ressources de Anet et tout le reste a été plus ou moins délaissé (missions de guildes, dungeons, WB, etc).

----------


## purEcontact

T'as toujours pas compris qu'ils sont une dizaine sur l'histoire vivante et que le reste de l'équipe est focalisé sur un projet ultra secret ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Sephil

> Le problème de l'histoire vivant c'est qu'elle a monopilisé les ressources de Anet et tout le reste a été plus ou moins délaissé (missions de guildes, dungeons, WB, etc).


Les donjons oui, le reste non. Y a eu des nouveautés partout, et même si je suis le 1er à cracher sur le manque de contenu, je ne peux pas refuser d'admettre que rien n'a été délaissé depuis la sortie du jeu (à part les donjons).

C'est peut être un peu une partie de problème d'ailleurs, c'est qu'ils font des petits ajouts, des petites modifs à droite à gauche, au lieu de fixer une fois pour toutes un aspect du jeu avant d'en attaquer un autre.
Du coup après 2 ans et demi de jeu on a enfin un PvP tel qu'il aurait dû être dès la release (ou au pire 3-4 mois après, en ayant pris en compte tous les feedbacks).

Et comme dit pure, si effectivement ils ont une extension dans les bacs (et après 3 ans, il vaudrait mieux pour leur survie qu'ils en aient une qui rivalise avec le jeu initial en terme de contenu) c'est tout à fait logique que les updates gratuites soient un peu maigres.


@blutch2 : donc tout ce qui est triste est "du n'importe quoi" ? Tu ne vois que des comédies au cinéma ?  ::P:

----------


## Tygra

> Sephil, si tu ne comprends pas que la destruction de l'arche du lion est triste c'est que tu es sans coeur.


C'est justement ce qui en fait une bonne histoire, non ? Etre suffisamment impliqué dans le monde pour être triste quand il est détruit ? 
Quand au rapport à l'histoire du jeu, des races et des lieux, la saison 1 était à chier, je le conçois. Mais elle n'a rien détruit (pas d'incohérence majeure). Et la saison 2 a bien rattrapé tout ça.

Après ouais, techniquement sortir l'xpac 3 ans plus tard c'est une connerie, ils ont eu un problème de répartition des ressources à mon avis.

----------


## atavus

> @blutch2 : donc tout ce qui est triste est "du n'importe quoi" ? Tu ne vois que des comédies au cinéma ?


Rien ne vaut un bon ascenseur émotionnel.




> Après ouais, techniquement sortir l'xpac 3 ans plus tard c'est une connerie, ils ont eu un problème de répartition des ressources à mon avis.


Où ils ont bien travaillé (Bon okay c'est un saut de la foi ::ninja:: ).

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Tiens, dans la lignée des traductions douteuses.
Je voudrais le renommage des mobs revenants en mobs trépassés...

Risen traduit en Trépassé...

J'ai cherché dans mon harrap's, tout ce que j'ai trouvé, c'est "Ressuscité".
La première traduction (en revenant) étant correcte, la nouvelle est douteuse.
Le sens de trépassé dans le dictionnaire étant l'opposé de celui recherché...

Va falloir qu'on m'explique là, parce que franchement, c'est encore une traduction sans aucune raison logique derrière, et à côté, on laisse des vieux trucs moisis perdurer...

Edit : Une personne l'avait déjà signalé sur le forum francophone, mais j'ai ajouté ma petite pierre sur le sujet : 
https://forum-fr.guildwars2.com/foru...rst#post236659

Petit ajout pour préciser qu'en plus, de nombreux dialogues utilisent le terme Revenant, ils comptent refaire tout le doublage du jeu ???




Bon, juste par curiosité, j'ai été regardé les parties localisation des forums allemand et espagnol. Faut croire qu'on se fout royalement de notre gueule sur le forum francophone... Les allemands ont le droit à des réponses régulières d'une personne de l'assurance qualité sur les remarques. Les espagnols semblent les mieux lotis, parce que Tous les messages ont une réponse de la part du responsable de la traduction espagnole.

Alors que pour le forum francophone, on bloque ton sujet et la réponse épinglé dit qu'ils ont lu le message, mais que cela ne donnera peut-être rien...
Et les réponses qui peuvent apparaître sont seulement celles des deux community manager francophones...
Enfin si, dernièrement, y'a un bot qui spam des messages pour dire qu'ils ont lu les topics verrouillés. (Suffit de voir tous les messages de l'utilisatrice en question pour se poser la question, on dirait des messages de réponse automatique d'un bot d'un support...)

https://forum-fr.guildwars2.com/memb...8176/showposts

----------


## Ptit gras

> Où ils ont bien travaillé


 :haha:

----------


## atavus

J'ai raison; je le sais. ::'(:

----------


## purEcontact

Papry s'est embarqué sur le...

----------


## purEcontact

Je parlais sur mumble d'un artwork de zelda qui me faisait penser au jumping puzzle d'Halloween, j'ai remis la main dessus :

----------


## atavus

> Papry s'est embarqué sur le...
> http://i.imgur.com/xIx84dl.jpg


Tu as une image prévu pour la chute ?
Tu as une semaine d'avance pour la chercher. ::ninja::

----------


## kierian

Salut les canards,

J'ai arrêté GW2 il y a un paquet de temps mais l'annonce d'une éventuelle extension m'a donné envie de m'y replonger, je suis donc allé y faire un mini-tour et j'aurais quelques questions.

1-Je n'ai pas fait la s2 et je suis donc manifestement baisé pour la faire sans devoir filer à Anet le peu d'or qu'il me reste pour la faire si je comprends bien, mais, est-ce que çà vaut le coup ? 

2- Les anciens builds sont devenus complètement obsolètes ou non ? (je demande parce que j'ai fait un saut dans une nouvelle zone, et j'ai eu l'impression d'être bien à la ramasse, mais çà tient peut-être plus de moi que des builds)

3- Le matos "exotique" est toujours suffisant pour jouer ?

4- A part la s2 à faire/acheter, et la sorte de nouvelle zone "bizarre" (je dis bizarre car çà me fait penser à une zone pvp, mais en pve) à faire, il y a eu d'autres insertions majeures à faire ?

Je tiens quand même à dire, sans jouer les pleureuses, que je trouve complètement con sur le principe de devoir tuner pour la s2, dans le genre on va vous dissuader de revenir, c'est tout de même pas mal.
J'étais parti pour revenir en me disant, je fait la s2 les deux week' prochains pour me remettre dans le bain et comme çà, je chope l'extension (si s'en est bien une du moins) le 24, et honnêtement, ces cons m'ont refroidi directs.  ::|:

----------


## Sephil

1- Si tu as vraiment peu d'or tu auras de toutes façons pas assez pour payer tous les chapitres.
Si l'annonce est vraiment une extension, ça m'étonnerait pas qu'ils fournissent la saison 2 gratos pour les gens qui achètent ladite extension. (Mais là on part dans de la double supposition, donc ne te fies pas trop à ce que je dis. :D)

2- Si tu avais l'habitude de jouer en full zerk, alors non c'est pas obsolète. La nouvelle zone introduit par contre plein de nouvelles mécaniques sur des mobs qui tendent à limiter la domination du full zerk.

3- Oui.

4- Ca dépend, tu as arrêté quand ?


Euh l'extension, si c'en est une, ne sortira certainement pas le 24 hein. xD
Le 24 ce sera une annonce.
imho, on pourra encore attendre au moins 3-4 mois après l'annonce. Et même peut être jusqu'aux 3 ans du jeu, fin août.

----------


## purEcontact

C'est pas faute de l'avoir dit et répété qu'il fallait bien se connecter toutes les 2 semaines, même si on restait pas pour jouer.

1- Je dis que non, d'autres disent que oui.
D'un point de vu récompense, tu obtiens la même chose qu'en monde ouvert.
D'un point de vu narratif, c'est toujours mieux de jouer que de lire les dialogues entre les PNJ. Mais tu trouves forcément des résumés (vidéo ou texte) en ligne.
D'un point de vu du challenge, il y a quelques rencontres sympathiques (contre le champion de mordremoth).

*Personnellement* (j'insiste), j'ai trouvé l'histoire assez plate, mal rythmée et noyée sous des personnages assez caricaturaux.
On sait depuis la fin de la saison 1 qu'un dragon se réveille, on suspectait déjà quelque chose d'autre pendant le dragon bash festival.
On est très loin du rythme de la saison 1 où on avait chaque semaine un rebondissement avec une nouvelle alliance.
Marjory et Kasmeer s'aime toujours à la folie, ça en est gerbant. Taimi est toujours un side kick rigolo, Braham parait toujours aussi "brave" et Rox... bon, bah il fallait un charr quoi.

2- Rendez vous sur metabattle.
Les builds sont une excellente base. Rien n'empêche de modifier pour que ça corresponde plus à ton style de jeu.

3- Oui.
Hormis en fractal, tu n'as pas besoin de stuff rose (élevé) et ils en distribuent de plus en plus si jamais tu veux te lancer dedans.
Y'a peu de chance que tu te retrouves sans résistance à l'agonie dès ta première fractale (alors que t'en as pas besoin avant un certains niveau).

4- Ça dépend de quand t'as arrêter, "un paquet de temps", c'est pas vraiment précis.
Globalement, je dirais que non. Tu as 2 nouvelles zones (col aride et contrées sauvages d'argent), un nouveau world boss (vinewrath).
Ils ont surement rajoutés des points d'intérêt ça et là mais rien de vraiment remarquable sinon (pas de donjons, de fractal, de map pvp, de map rvr).

----------


## kierian

> 1- Si tu as vraiment peu d'or tu auras de toutes façons pas assez pour payer tous les chapitres.
> Si l'annonce est vraiment une extension, ça m'étonnerait pas qu'ils fournissent la saison 2 gratos pour les gens qui achètent ladite extension. (Mais là on part dans de la double supposition, donc ne te fies pas trop à ce que je dis. :D)


Il me reste 55po (c'était que dalle quand je suis parti, j'imagine que çà n'a pas du s'arranger) mais j'ai sans doute un paxon de matériaux et de merdes diverses pour éventuellement faire une rentrée rapide de po, mais bon, sur le principe, je suis qd même pas super fan de devoir tuner. (on est pénalisé de ne pas se connecter tous les mois, alors qu'à la base, c'est justement un des avantages par rapport au mmo payant, nan, vraiment, c'est juste complètement con)




> 2- Si tu avais l'habitude de jouer en full zerk, alors non c'est pas obsolète. La nouvelle zone introduit par contre plein de nouvelles mécaniques sur des mobs qui tendent à limiter la domination du full zerk.


Nop, çà dépend de mes persos (guerrier, voleur, mesmer pour les 80, me souviens plus de ce que font les deux autres mais çà doit être ingé et gardien j'imagine) mais de mémoire c'est surtout des armures/builds orientés confusion.




> 4- Ca dépend, tu as arrêté quand ?


Après les karkas, mais j'ai refait deux sauts par la suite, l'un au changement de tequalt, l'autre quand l'arche du lion a été détruite.




> Euh l'extension, si c'en est une, ne sortira certainement pas le 24 hein. xD
> Le 24 ce sera une annonce.
> imho, on pourra encore attendre au moins 3-4 mois après l'annonce. Et même peut être jusqu'aux 3 ans du jeu, fin août.


Hoooo naaaan, comment je suis déçu.....
Bah du coup, y'a plus rien qui presse, je crois que je vais me contenter de faire quelques parties et voir si çà me branche à nouveau, mais avec le contenu payant de la s2, et sans la perspective d'une extension proche, je crois que c'est pas gagné du coup...

Merci en tout cas pour la réponse.

@pure :
C'est noté pour metabattle, le col aride (je suis passé à coté donc, c'est l'autre que j'ai vu) et le nouveau boss, merci.  ::):

----------


## purEcontact

> Après les karkas, mais j'ai refait deux sauts par la suite, l'un au changement de tequalt, l'autre quand l'arche du lion a été détruite.


Dans ce cas, tu peux rajouter certains ajouts de la saison 1 :
Octobre 2013 - Twilight Arbor Aetherpath : un chemin dans la tonnelle du crépuscule
Novembre 2013 - FotM : 3 nouvelles fractales (aetherblade, fusion, thaumanova)  / 2 boss (Mai trin, le charr et le dredge) 
Janvier 2014 - Triple Trouble : World boss sur les côtes de la marée sanglante

Une googledoc qui répertorie tout les changements depuis la sortie du jeu.
Ca manque de date mais bon :x.

----------


## kierian

> Dans ce cas, tu peux rajouter certains ajouts de la saison 1 :
> Octobre 2013 - Twilight Arbor Aetherpath : un chemin dans la tonnelle du crépuscule
> Novembre 2013 - FotM : 3 nouvelles fractales (aetherblade, fusion, thaumanova)  / 2 boss (Mai trin, le charr et le dredge) 
> Janvier 2014 - Triple Trouble : World boss sur les côtes de la marée sanglante
> 
> Une googledoc qui répertorie tout les changements depuis la sortie du jeu.
> Ca manque de date mais bon :x.


Super, merci.
Bon, manifestement je vais être bon pour refaire les builds et surtout, changer le matos de tous mes persos en conséquence...
Je vais y aller petit à petit je pense, en refaisant un perso après l'autre.
Quoiqu'il en soit, je crois que je vais surtout passer glandouiller jusqu'au 24 pour me remettre dans le bain tranquillement, et m'assurer donc que l'annonce du 24 concernera bien une extension, parce que sans nouvelles zones, je pense que ce sera un retour de courte durée...

----------


## olih

Pour les builds, joue tranquillement avec ceux que tu avais.
Ils ne seront surement plus opti, mais ça ne veux pas dire qu'ils sont totalement pourris.
(Je parle niveau armure / bijou / armes)

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Je viens de me poser deux questions bêtes.

Mais une personne n'ayant pas débloqué l'histoire peut-elle rejoindre l'instance lancée par quelqu'un qui lui l'a débloqué ?
Et si c'est le cas, la personne n'ayant pas débloqué l'histoire aura t'elle la récompense de complétion (en mode histoire avec un nouveau perso pour celui qui lance) ?

Je pense que ça pourrait être un  truc à tester  ::ninja::

----------


## Sephil

> Il me reste 55po (c'était que dalle quand je suis parti, j'imagine que çà n'a pas du s'arranger) mais j'ai sans doute un paxon de matériaux et de merdes diverses pour éventuellement faire une rentrée rapide de po


J'ai fait un transfert de serveur à 1800 gemmes récemment.
Ca faisait environ 300 po à ce moment là.

Histoire vivante s2 = 8 chapitres à 200 gemmes = 1600 gemmes = 267 po

Franchement, attends de voir s'ils font pas un package regroupant tous les chapitres ou bien simplement un cadeau pour les gens qui achètent une éventuelle extension... ^^

----------


## Haelnak

J'ai le jeu depuis juillet 2014, du coup je n'ai pas la saison 1. Il n'existe vraiment aucun moyen de choper les épisodes ? Parce que là, en l'état, je vais finir le scénario de base et partir directement sur la saison 2, ça fait un sacré trou, non ?

----------


## kierian

> Pour les builds, joue tranquillement avec ceux que tu avais.
> Ils ne seront surement plus opti, mais ça ne veux pas dire qu'ils sont totalement pourris.
> (Je parle niveau armure / bijou / armes)


Ouep, je vais probablement tenter çà dans un premier temps effectivement, surtout que je suis pas convaincu que mon retour ne soit autre chose que très éphémère...




> Histoire vivante s2 = 8 chapitres à 200 gemmes = 1600 gemmes = *267 po*
> 
> Franchement, attends de voir s'ils font pas un package regroupant tous les chapitres ou bien simplement un cadeau pour les gens qui achètent une éventuelle extension... ^^


Ah ouais quand même, à ce niveau, c'est carrément indécent et c'est franchement une stratégie qui me dépasse.
Je veux dire par là que sans cette idée de génie, là tout de suite par exemple, je serais en train de jouer, et ce n'est pas le cas donc car autant revenir pour se faire une saison d'un bloc pouvait être sympa, autant pour errer ou refaire d'autre 80, c'est moyen motivant.
Bref, je matte ma biblio steam, je m’aperçois que j'ai des jeux sympas auxquels je n'ai pas encore touché (genre la s2 de walking dead, l'addon de don't starve, et pas mal de trucs au final) et pour lequel un second passage en caisse ne sera pas nécessaire...

Ca donne quand même l'impression qu'Anet se fout de faire revenir d'anciens joueurs, voir qu'on est vraiment quantité négligeable, joueurs de seconde zone...

----------


## atavus

> J'ai le jeu depuis juillet 2014, du coup je n'ai pas la saison 1. Il n'existe vraiment aucun moyen de choper les épisodes ? Parce que là, en l'état, je vais finir le scénario de base et partir directement sur la saison 2, ça fait un sacré trou, non ?


La saison 1 n'est pas disponible, donc tu auras un trou.

----------


## olih

D'un autre coté, la saison 1...

----------


## purEcontact

D'un autre coté, la saison 2...

----------


## olih

Nan la saison 2, c'est mieux  :B):

----------


## purEcontact

De mon point de vue :

*Saison 1 :*
Episode 1 : Rien. (*Prologue*)
Episode 2 : Rien.
Episode 3 : Rien.
Episode 4 : Ajout d'un donjon (Armement de la fusion)
Episode 5 : Mise à jour d'une zone (Île Karka). Ajout d'une activité (Lancer de crabe).
Episode 6 : Ajout d'un donjon (Karka, canache). Ajout d'un World boss (Reine Karka).
Episode 7 : Ajout de la foire du dragon. Ajout d'une activité. (Dragonball)
Episode 8 : Ajout d'un donjon (Refuge étherlame). Ajout d'un jumping puzzle (Pas si secret).
Episode 9 : Ajout de 3 activités (Survie à sud-soleil / Arène des aspects / Epreuve du candidat)
Episode 10 : Ajout d'une zone (Pavillon de la reine).
Episode 11 : Ajout d'un donjon (Scarlet's playhouse).
Episode 12 : Ajout d'un donjon (Passage étherlame tonnelle).
Episode 13 : Mise à jour d'une zone (Colline de Kessex).
Episode 14 : Mise à jour d'une zone (Colline de kessex : Tour des cauchemards).
Episode 15 : Ajout d'un donjon (Reacteur de thaumanova). Mise à jour des fractales (2 fractales étherlame, 2 de la fusion)
Episode 16 : Ajout de 2 World boss (Marionette, Guivre à 3 têtes)
Episode 17 : Rien en PvE. (Lisière des brumes en RvR)
Episode 18 : Mise à jour d'une zone (Arche du lion : destruction)
Episode 19 : Ajout d'un World boss (Cavaliers holographiques)
Episode 20 : Rien. (*Epilogue*)

*Saison 2 :*
Episode 1 : Ajout de deux zones (Tangle Root / Prospect Valley). Ajout d'un jumping puzzle.
Episode 2 : Ajout d'une zone (Extension du col aride). 
Episode 3 : Rien.
Episode 4 : Ajout d'une zone (Extension du col aride).
Episode 5 : Ajout d'une zone (Contrées sauvages d'argent). Ajout d'un world boss (Défense des forts). Mise à jour de 2 zones (Lornar / Kessex)
Episode 6 : Ajout d'une zone (Extension des contrées).
Episode 7 : Ajout d'une zone (Extension des contrées).
Episode 8 : Ajout d'une zone (Extension des contrées). Ajout d'un world boss (Vinewrath).

Je ne prends pas en compte les changements hors histoire vivante (comme les features pack, les événements saisonniers ou la sab).
Bref, certes ils ne sont pas restés mais en terme de rythme de contenu, on était quand même mieux servi lors de la saison 1.

----------


## Sephil

Retire moi l'appellation donjon de l'instance de Ganache, please. Dans la LS s2 y a des instances qui sont 4 fois plus longues que le "donjon" Canach à sud-soleil.  ::P:

----------


## Tygra

La saison deux est supérieure en terme de lore et de story telling, mais factuellement il y a eu moins de contenu on est d'accord. 
Après c'est pas tout à fait sur la même échelle de temps non plus  :;):

----------


## purEcontact

> Retire moi l'appellation donjon de l'instance de Ganache, please. Dans la LS s2 y a des instances qui sont 4 fois plus longues que le "donjon" Canach à sud-soleil.


En fait, je m'en souviens pas  ::ninja:: .
Mon propos, c'est que le mec qui n'en a pas grand chose à faire de l'histoire vivante, ça fait un moment qu'il a pas eu un truc intéressant.
En gros, depuis la découverte de col aride (bipbip / nochtli), j'ai rien vu passer de marquant.

----------


## olih

Et le futur génocide d'un peuple ? t'en fais quoi HEIN !

----------


## atavus

> Et le futur génocide d'un peuple ? t'en fais quoi HEIN !


Les asuras??? ::wub::

----------


## purEcontact

Bah c'est bien là le problème, c'est qu'ils auraient pu annoncé une pluie de poulet arc-en-ciel, ça m'aurait pas touché plus que ça.
En fait si, ça m'aurai fait marré.
Au niveau global de l'histoire, on savait qu'un dragon se réveillait, on se doutait que l'oeuf de glint était planqué par les zéphyrites.
Le seul rebondissement, c'est l'histoire des silvary.

Dans la saison 1, c'était du grand n'importe quoi, y'avait une nouvelle alliance par mois et des élections truquées sous le dessein d'un truc AYNAURME !
Bref, c'était nawak mais finalement, c'était drôle.

Je trouve que la saison 2, c'est du sous mass-effect.
J'ai l'impression d'avoir assisté à une saison de navarro.

----------


## Tygra

Sylvari*



> Je trouve que la saison 2, c'est du sous mass-effect.


C'est un compliment quand même.
La saison 1 en terme de rythme c'était un épisode de DBZ par contre : zzZZZzz

----------


## purEcontact

Tu l'as faite la saison 2, toi ?
Je t'ai pas vu co  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Sephil

> Les asuras???


Je crois que t'as pas tout compris à l'histoire.

Sinon tu saurais que les asuras domineront le monde, et que c'est inévitable.  ::o:

----------


## atavus

> Sinon tu saurais que les asuras domineront le monde, et que c'est inévitable.


Moi je crois aux poney qui chient des arc-en-ciel............

----------


## Tygra

> Je t'ai pas vu co .


En même temps c'est deux heures tous les 15 jours !  ::ninja:: 
Et tu mens sans vergogne en plus espèce de grosse raclure, l'autre jour je me suis connecté, j'allais commencer et t'étais déjà entrain de spoiler la fin dans le /g sous prétexte que "ça fait plus de 4h que le patch est out".

----------


## blutch2

> @blutch2 : donc tout ce qui est triste est "du n'importe quoi" ? Tu ne vois que des comédies au cinéma ?


je n'ai pas dit ça. Ne banalise pas tout.

----------


## purEcontact

> * t'étais déjà entrain de spoiler la fin dans le /g*


Je discutais de la fin de la saison, nuance ! (ou pas  ::ninja:: ).
Mais en effet, j'avais zappé que tu t'étais co.
Faut dire que j'ai dû te voir connecté 4h en un mois (à tout péter) et vu ton manque de charisme évident, ça ne m'a pas marqué  ::trollface::

----------


## Haelnak

Un moyen pour avoir un résumé bien foutu de la saison 1 ?

----------


## purEcontact

Le wiki

----------


## Haelnak

Evidemment  ::unsure:: , merci.

----------


## purEcontact

Pour une fois qu'il y a un truc bien présenté et qui semble assez complet dedans, ce serai con de pas le linker.
Par contre, les serveurs wiki / forum sont à la ramasse...

----------


## purEcontact

Un mec a refait le design de l'interface utilisateur et du site web :
- j'aime pas trop ce qu'il a fait de l'hero panel (trop bordélique)
- l'outil lfg est pas mal : il y a plus d'options, on sait dans quel donjon on entre grâce au design (j'avoue que je me plante souvent entre tonnelle et étreinte)
- le panneau de guilde permet de savoir en un coup d'oeil si on peut pex / farm avec un guildmate dans le coin, c'est plutôt cool. On réduit les clics pour whisp / invite (les 2 interactions de bases)
- le story journal est vraiment super : en l'état, on se tape du wall of text sur wall of text. Ça donne pas envie.
- le lore journal est exceptionnel : je veux. Je suis pas fan du lore du tout en grande partie parce que c'est extrêmement chiant de se renseigner dessus : il faut recouper les informations à travers ce qui est dispo en jeu, dans les bouquins, sur les blogs et dans le wiki.
Là, on a un truc en jeu qui donne envie de se renseigner sur les personnages, les monstres ou les différents lieux.

Bref, l'image en question :

----------


## Leybi

Le lore journal  :Bave:   :Bave:   :Bave:

----------


## mikelion

Une extension pour le 3ème trimestre 2015 ?
http://forum.univers-virtuels.net/to...art-of-thorns/

----------


## Nightwrath

> Le lore journal


J'avoue ça serait génial ça.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Une extension pour le 3ème trimestre 2015 ?
> http://forum.univers-virtuels.net/to...art-of-thorns/


Tu as plus d'une semaine de retard. Mais on en saura plus dans 4 jours :]

----------


## Nightwrath

Nouvelle race ? Nouvelle classe ? 
Rien du tout ?  :Emo:

----------


## purEcontact

Réponse, samedi, 17h30.
Soit tu le twitch de la pax, soit sur celui de guildwars 2.

----------


## Sephil

Nouvelle race, depuis la sortie du jeu ça spécule sur les tengus, mais je vois pas trop ce qu'ils viendraient faire dans un arc sur Mordremoth.

Nouvelle classe, non, j'y crois pas. Ils ont dit y a déjà un bout de temps que si un jour ils faisaient une nouvelle classe, ce serait en armure lourde pour équilibrer la répartition des classes par armure, mais qu'avant de se pencher sur les classes ils aimeraient envisager de nouvelles armes pour des classes existantes. Je table plus là-dessus du coup ; des nouvelles skillbars pour chaque classe.

Mais on verra bien.  ::P:

----------


## lPyl

> Du coup après 2 ans et demi de jeu on a enfin un PvP tel qu'il aurait dû être dès la release (ou au pire 3-4 mois après, en ayant pris en compte tous les feedbacks)


Say what?

----------


## Leybi

Y'a enfin un matchmaking ranké / non ranké correct ! (avec choix de map etc) Un peu tard mais bon...

----------


## lPyl

Ah ouais, mieux vaut tard que jamais, mais je pense que la majorité des joueurs de pvp ont du partir depuis un bail non?

Et le seul mode de jeu, c'est bien toujours du cap?

----------


## Sephil

C'est toujours du conquest, oui. Les autres modes ça viendra avec une extension (/fingers crossed)...

Bon, on leur reproche toujours ce manque de variété par rapport au 1, mais au niveau du conquest, ça devient du très bon conquest.
Et y a effectivement un bien meilleur système, inspiré de LoL. Ce qu'ils auraient dû faire dès le début, quoi, au lieu de commencer avec ces conneries d'AT à la sauce GW1 avec 2 files paid/free, et tous les changements subséquents.

Y a beaucoup de joueurs qui ont lâché. Mais y en a beaucoup qui sont restés et/ou sont revenus régulièrement.
C'est con, parce que si on oublie cette période "morte", le jeu a maintenant un bon potentiel e-sport (sous réserve qu'on aime le conquest).

----------


## lPyl

Bah c'est le problème du conquest rapport à l'esport.
C'est un des trucs les moins facile à regarder (fin je pense). Déjà t'as de l'action partout, tout le temps (comprendre t'as en permanence 2/3 fight différentes qui ont lieu simultanément), donc c'est super dur de suivre un match, sauf si tu te focus sur un joueur. Mais là encore, tu manquera les 3/4 des actions, pacque tu suis pas le match, mais la perspective du joueur sur le match.

Et une vue TPS, pour spectate (enfin sauf si ils ont insérés un vrai mode spectateur?) c'est vraiment, vraiment pas pratique.

----------


## Sephil

Bah c'est comme pour du MOBA, y a de l'action à plusieurs endroits, c'est pour ça qu'ils shoutcast à 2. T'en as toujours un qui surveille ce que l'autre n'est pas en train de commenter.

Le mode spectateur, non toujours pas.
Mais bon le problème existait déjà sur GW1. Rien que nos matchs GvG chez TriK avec notre split 6/2. Fallait regarder au moins 2 fois le replay pour décortiquer la partie.  ::P:

----------


## lPyl

Boarf pas vraiment pour le shoutcast à 2 sur les mobas  ::P: . 
T'en as un qui fait des analyses et un qui fait du play by play le plus souvent (comme dans les matchs de sports irl en fait). 
C'pour ça que quand l'action se passe à plusieurs endroits ils ratent des trucs.

Et la différence c'est que GW1 avait un mode spectateur  ::P:  (et que les objectifs étaient plus simple imho).

----------


## mikelion

Extension : Une nouvelle race mais pas de nouvelle classe. De nouvelles armes. De nouvelles maps . De nouveaux bugs. De l'AvA ou des batailles de guildes comme dans GW1. 
Que des rumeurs ou des souhaits, mais en fait Anet n'a qu'une chose importante à faire, c'est de mettre un familier Lion !

----------


## Nessou

Un Llama Hat.

----------


## Sephil

Mais qu'est-ce qu'on en a à battre des familiers ? C'est un truc de ranger ça... C'est pas la classe qu'ils devaient supprimer ?




> Et la différence c'est que GW1 avait un mode spectateur  (et que les objectifs étaient plus simple imho).


Oui, clairement la GW TV me manque.  ::(:

----------


## Kas3rkin

Coucou !

Une petite question je suis actuellement a la recherche de larme ascalonienne, j'ai déjà fait 2 run dans les catacombes d'ascalon et je n'ai toujours, pouvez-vous me dire ce que j'ai loupé ?

----------


## NayeDjel

> Coucou !
> 
> Une petite question je suis actuellement a la recherche de larme ascalonienne, j'ai déjà fait 2 run dans les catacombes d'ascalon et je n'ai toujours, pouvez-vous me dire ce que j'ai loupé ?


Tu n'aurais pas fait tes runs en mode histoire à tout hasard ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Kas3rkin

> Tu n'aurais pas fait tes runs en mode histoire à tout hasard ?


Oui c'est tout a fait ça  ::ninja::

----------


## Kiyo

Sinon tu peux faire du pvp pour en avoir  ::siffle::

----------


## Wizi

Pour avoir des tokens de donjons, il faut faire le mode exploration ou la Reward track pvp correspondante au donjon.

----------


## Tygra

Ce weekend, Guildwars2 est annoncé à $9.99, soit une réduction de 75% (plus grosse remise jamais effectuée sur le jeu), pour un achat par buy.guildwars2.com
http://massively.joystiq.com/2015/01...-wars-2-panel/

Je peux pas vous dire le prix en euros, mais si quelqu'un passe dans le coin et n'a pas encore le jeu, à ce prix là c'est sacrilège de ne pas le prendre. 
C'est du blasphème pour la religion de gamer.
Rien que ça.

----------


## kierian

> Ce weekend, Guildwars2 est annoncé à $9.99 (...)
> Je peux pas vous dire le prix en euros, mais si quelqu'un passe dans le coin et n'a pas encore le jeu, à ce prix là c'est sacrilège de ne pas le prendre.


A ce prix là en fait, tu auras probablement pas mal de mecs qui ont déjà le jeu qui vont le (re)choper aussi, 5 persos+la banque pour $10, si les tarifs d'onglets de banque n'ont pas changé depuis que j'ai arrêté, çà fait un second compte pour du stockage low cost.  ::P:

----------


## atavus

> Je peux pas vous dire le prix en euros, mais si quelqu'un passe dans le coin et n'a pas encore le jeu, à ce prix là c'est sacrilège de ne pas le prendre. 
> C'est du blasphème pour la religion de gamer.
> Rien que ça.


Extension ?

----------


## mikelion

"Nous ne sommes pas encore prêts à tout vous dévoiler, mais je peux d’ores et déjà vous annoncer que vous pourrez bientôt utiliser une méthode spécifique pour créer des objets précurseurs d’objets légendaires. Nous ajouterons également de nouvelles armes et de nouveaux types d’équipements légendaires au cours de l’année 2013. La fabrication de ces précurseurs nécessitera une grande quantité de nouveaux matériaux mentionnés plus haut, un niveau 500 en artisanat et très probablement une combinaison d’autres objets obtenus en terminant des contenus spécifiques du jeu."


Ah maisce n'est pas pour une éventuelle future extension, c'était une annonce d'il y a plusieurs mois !

----------


## purEcontact

Descend du hype train parce que si tu t'amuses à reprendre toutes les annonces des 2 dernières années et que tu t'attends à ce que ça soit dévoilé samedi, tu risques d'être très très déçu.

----------


## Sephil

En fait, en rejouant à Diablo 3 ces derniers temps, je me dis quand même que leur système de limitation du RNG est assez génial.
(Le compteur de kills depuis ton dernier drop de légendaire, qui augmente petit à petit tes chances de drop le prochain.)

Je sais pas trop comment ça aurait pu être mis en place dans la forge, mais ça aurait été vraiment cool pour les poisseux de service. :/

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> En fait, en rejouant à Diablo 3 ces derniers temps, je me dis quand même que leur système de limitation du RNG est assez génial.
> (Le compteur de kills depuis ton dernier drop de légendaire, qui augmente petit à petit tes chances de drop le prochain.)
> 
> Je sais pas trop comment ça aurait pu être mis en place dans la forge, mais ça aurait été vraiment cool pour les poisseux de service. :/


L'obtention d'un token dans un porte monnaie indépendant permettant d'acheter n'importe quel item obtenable à la forge mystique par try rng.

----------


## Haelnak

L'upgrade vers la version deluxe sera aussi à un prix dérisoire ou ce n'est pas une pratique habituelle avec les promos ?

----------


## Nightwrath

> L'upgrade vers la version deluxe sera aussi à un prix dérisoire ou ce n'est pas une pratique habituelle avec les promos ?


Même question.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

L'upgrade vers la version deluxe se faisant uniquement en jeu contre des gemmes, au tarif habituel de 2000 gemmes.
Sachant qu'on va avoir le droit à des promos pendant le week end, y'a moyen d'avoir un -40 à -60% dessus.
Soit 800 à 1200 gemmes.

Faudra voir si c'est plus intéressant de prendre directement la version deluxe ou acheter l'upgrade en jeu.

----------


## Sephil

La deluxe numérique ne sert à rien, mais vraiment.

Vous avez 1000 pts de rank, ça se fait en 2 matchs pvp, de l'influence, ça sert pas à grand chose dans une grosse guilde qui en brasse déjà plein.
Un mini Rytlock, un skill useless, et un golem banquier qui dure 1 semaine (ou 2 je sais plus)

----------


## atavus

> *Un mini Rytlock*, un skill useless, et un golem banquier qui dure 1 semaine (ou 2 je sais plus)

----------


## Zepolak

Je dis la même chose que Sephil. Pour le 'prix' de la deluxe, y a beaucoup de choses dans la boutique aux gemmes qui vaut largement plus le coup (& coût) !

----------


## olih

Clairement.
La deluxe est une totale arnaque.

On va arriver au 10k message  :Bave:

----------


## Haelnak

Hum, je pensais qu'il y avait autre chose. 
Mais ça me gêne d'avoir un skill, même useless, avec une icône cadenassée quand je modifie mon build. J'ai l'impression qu'il me manque un morceau de jeu.

----------


## Leybi

Le golem est sympa en vrai, il est dispo pour chaque nouveau perso. Utile si on a une rerollite aigüe ou pour farmer des clés du lion noir. Bon ça vaut pas l'achat de l'édition deluxe quand même, mais c'est le seul item vraiment utile.

----------


## Sephil

Bah perso je regrette pas mon achat de la collector (encore que, j'aurais bien voulu des petites lumières sur mes emotes !  :Emo:  ) mais c'était au début du jeu. Pour un ancien joueur, y a vraiment mieux à faire de ses thunes que d'acheter ça. Sauf si t'as vraiment de l'or à plus savoir qu'en faire, dans ce cas, tu peux me filer quelques précus, et ensuite acheter des gemmes pour la deluxe.  ::ninja::

----------


## Gwenn

Wouhou, l'annonce de l'extension.
Et dans la vidéo on voit des perso qui sautent dans le vide et ouvrent des ailes.
DES AILES !
Comme dans Aion, le truc de ce jeu qui me manque le plus dans GW2 (le bonheur de planer sur les cartes).
DES AILES !

Et j'ai cru voir un guerrier bâton (ou équivalent à la guisarme de Aion), le truc que je voulais le plus, wouhou !
Manque plus que le guerrier ait la possibilité d'avoir plus de 2 sets d'armes et c'est joie.

Y'a l'air d'avoir des nouvelles compétences aussi, je suppute un fufu pour le guerrier, ça va être drôle.

----------


## Snydlock

> Manque plus que le guerrier ait la possibilité d'avoir plus de 2 sets d'armes et c'est joie.


C'est vrai que c'est pas assez pété comme classe.

----------


## Haelnak

Je me demande ce que va donner la nouvelle profession (Revenant).

----------


## kierian

Hall de guilllllldes !  ::):

----------


## Gwenn

> C'est vrai que c'est pas assez pété comme classe.


Je m'en doutais de ça  ::P: 
On peut tout à fait imaginer que le guerrier ait accès à 3 ou 4 sets d'armes mais uniquement en pve (donc ni pvp ni WvW).

----------


## Snydlock

> Je m'en doutais de ça 
> On peut tout à fait imaginer que le guerrier ait accès à 3 ou 4 sets d'armes mais uniquement en pve (donc ni pvp ni WvW).


En PvE la question se pose aussi. Déjà que les groupes de full war ont tendance à rouler sur tout donc avec un set d'arme en plus ça serait pire.
De toute manière, le fufu et le bâton, c'est pour la nouvelle classe.

Donc on résume :
- nouvelle zone
- nouvelle classe
- nouveau système de progression
- nouveau mode de jeu en sPvP (GvG ?)
- nouvelle map WvW
- nouveaux légendaires
- Halls de guilde, putain de bordel qu'on les voulait

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

https://heartofthorns.guildwars2.com/fr/

Pour plus d'infos

----------


## Charmide

La liste de features est plutôt sexy. 
J'attends en particulier de voir les détails de la "spécialisation" qui a l'air d'être une espèce de sous-classe.

----------


## NayeDjel

GvG, Hall de guilde...  :Bave:

----------


## SuicideSnake

Eh bien, je crois que je ne quitterais pas le hype train jusqu'à la sortie de l'extension !

----------


## atavus

> - Halls de guilde, putain de bordel qu'on les voulait


Drama incoming.

----------


## Charmide

> Drama incoming.


Et surtout, ça justifie tous les dramas du passé pour la justice sociale et l'équilibre de l'influence de guilde  ::ninja::

----------


## atavus

> Et surtout, ça justifie tous les dramas du passé pour la justice sociale et l'équilibre de l'influence de guilde


T'es qui toi ?






 ::ninja::

----------


## Alchimist

Le système de spé’ semble être un bon moyen pour briser le zerk, j’espère qu’il y aura moyen d’avoir plus de support et tank. Les changements RvR me semble également intelligent, peut-être que l’on verra moins de bus, et une meilleure construction du jeu, avec davantage de défense.  

Inconnu : 
Les deux premières saisons seront-elles accessibles à ceux qui achètent l’extension ?
Est-ce que certaines évolutions seront disponibles pour ceux qui ne l’achète pas, notamment en RvR et les spécialisations en sPvP ?
Aucunes annonces faites sur des donjons, et éventuellement un remaniement des donjons déjà en places.
When it’s ready, autrement dit dans très longtemps  ::ninja:: 

Sinon  :Bave:

----------


## mikelion

Relevé sur le Revenant, les armes telles que l'arc, le bâton, le marteau, l'épée, le bouclier.
Dans la vidéo, le bonhomme bleu en deltaplane, c'est un sylvari ou un schtroumpf ?

Le jeu va sortir le 26 juillet.

----------


## blutch2

le Bastion  ::'(:

----------


## Nightwrath

Ouai pas d'infos sur de nouveaux donj.  :Emo:

----------


## lPyl

Ptain j'ai cru voir du GvG  ::o:

----------


## Hasunay

Ça s'annonce franchement pas mal ! J'ai vraiment hâte de tâter la bête même si je suis un peu déçu de la non-présence d'une hache à deux mains >_<

----------


## Sephil

GvG HYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYPE!!!!!  ::ninja::

----------


## mikelion

> Ça s'annonce franchement pas mal ! J'ai vraiment hâte de tâter la bête même si je suis un peu déçu de la non-présence d'une hache à deux mains >_<


Et pis pas de lion en familier.

----------


## Sephil

Non mais osef de ton lion. Osef des ranger, c'est tous des vieux druides, de toutes façons !  ::ninja::

----------


## Hasunay

Bah le familier lion c'est le genre de feature qu'ils peuvent garder en surprise pour la release. Sinon j'ai hâte de voir le nombre de spécialisation par classe, j’espère fort une spécialisation "sniper" pour le voleur et "guerrier mystique" pour l'elementaliste.  ::): 




> GvG HYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYPE!!!!!


J'ai peur que le "GvG" ce limite à une équipe de 5 joueurs designer par la guilde pour gagner des points pour la guilde en spvp. Je suis très sceptique sur du vrai combat Guilde vs Guilde.

----------


## Sephil

Ouais à voir pour combien ils ont calibré le Stronghold.

Je prie pour du 8v8.  ::love::

----------


## mikelion

Je crois que c'est juste annoncé qu'il y aura un hall de guilde.

----------


## atavus

> Je crois que c'est juste annoncé qu'il y aura un hall de guilde.

----------


## Sephil

> Je crois que c'est juste annoncé qu'il y aura un hall de guilde.


T'as regardé que la moitié de la vidéo ? :D

----------


## gnouman

On a une idée de la taille de la nouvelle zone genre c'est une map de merde, 4/5 zones ou plus?

----------


## atavus

> On a une idée de la taille de la nouvelle zone genre c'est une map de merde, 4/5 zones ou plus?



 ::trollface::

----------


## Maderone

Ca m'a bien fait rire cette vidéo !

Donc une extension hein... Je vais me mettre à suivre le topic GW2 à nouveau, pour bien rire quand elle arrivera  ::P:

----------


## Kiyo

Bah c'est cool alors, on s'amusera, tu rigoleras, tout le monde sera content !

----------


## atavus

Ben non! A un moment, il reviendra. ::ninja::

----------


## gnouman

C'est quoi ça? Entre Kiyo et toi c'est devenue le forum de la délation. Stop prendre des captures d'écran et de vous souvenir de ce que je dis.

----------


## Sephil

> Ben non! A un moment, il reviendra.


Mais tellement.

Va y avoir une dague nounours rose pour aller avec son arc poney et son pistol confettis, et il va farmer comme un taré pour l'avoir !

----------


## purEcontact

J'ai créé un topic pour l'extension qui récapitule ce qui a été annoncé.
J'ai volontairement jarté tout le bullshit marketing : "ultimate group challenge", "never seen before" et tout ce genre de conneries.

----------


## Kiyo

Bon, j'ai craqué, je me suis pris un 2nd compte (c'est la faute du pvp ça, ça rend fou).

Petite question : il vaut mieux faire les persos sur le même serveur que mon compte principal ? Plutôt un autre ? Lequel si plutôt un autre ?

----------


## Sephil

Si tu fais pas de RvR avec ton second compte, ça n'a évidemment aucune importance, tu peux prendre n'importe quel serveur européen.  ::): 

Si tu fais du RvR, tu peux envisager de mettre le 2ème compte sur un serveur un peu plus actif que Vizu.  ::P:

----------


## atavus

> Bon, j'ai craqué, je me suis pris un 2nd compte (c'est la faute du pvp ça, ça rend fou).
> 
> Petite question : il vaut mieux faire les persos sur le même serveur que mon compte principal ? Plutôt un autre ? Lequel si plutôt un autre ?


Quelqu'un m'a conseillé Mer de Jade. ::ninja::

----------


## mikelion

Ici le sylvari nécromant avec un espadon !  ::o:

----------


## Kiyo

Ah oui, c'est vrai, on m'a dit aussi que sur Mer de Jade y'a de la file à toute heure pour rentrer sur les maps  ::ninja:: 

Bon mais si ce n'est qu'une question de mcm je vais les mettre sur Fort ranik alors je pense, c'était mon tout premier serveur quand je suis arrivée sur le jeu, pauvre petit serveur qui a été tant abandonné  ::cry:: 

Merci pour la réponse (je compte pas celle de Papry hein, on est d'accord)

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Fort Ranik, le seul serveur francophone ou j'ai pas de compte lol

----------


## Zepolak

> Fort Ranik, le seul serveur francophone ou j'ai pas de compte lol


Une phrase sur CPC qui se termine sans point mais avec un lol à la place !

Tout se perd ma bonne dame, tout se perd ! C'était mieux avant !

----------


## purEcontact

Bof, avant, on avait caf, charmide et maxi  ::trollface:: .

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Une phrase sur CPC qui se termine sans point mais avec un lol à la place !
> 
> Tout se perd ma bonne dame, tout se perd ! C'était mieux avant !


Rare phrase où je ne met pas de point et paf, Zepo qui la grille...

----------


## Haelnak

Tout le monde l'a vue, mais un seul connard a fait la remarque, et uniquement parce qu'il a été plus rapide que moi.

----------


## Maximelene

> Bof, avant, on avait caf, charmide et maxi .


Plaît-il ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Charmide

Deux jours depuis que j'ai posté à propos de l'extension et que je me balade dans le coin, deux fois que je vois pure me namedropper comme ça sans contexte. 
Ratio solide, fan club persistant.. ça me touche incroyablement  :Emo:

----------


## purEcontact

Va pas croire que tu me manques !  ::ninja::

----------


## atavus

Pure ce n'est pas ce que tu m'as dit sur mumble hier soir.
On sait tous que vous vous adorez alors faites la paix.









 ::ninja::

----------


## olih

Papry, Conciliateur dans l'âme, apprenti Néron par défaut  ::ninja::

----------


## atavus

C'est ma vocation. ::ninja::

----------


## purEcontact

> 





> 





> 





>

----------


## MrLampkin

Bon je viens de m'y mettre n'ayant eu le temps de me plonger réellement dans un MMORPG depuis un baille. Étant gros joueur de GW1, je ne retrouve bien entendu pas l'essence du premier opus en terme de gameplay puisqu'il s'agissait principalement d'un CO-RPG, mais toutefois l'univers est là et le level design très plaisant. Bref le cocktail marche me concernant. Seule déception, pas de ritualiste... Il y a une profession qui remplace cette dernière, ou du moins s'en inspire ?

Par contre jouant principalement rôdeur dans GW1, je suis relativement déçu que cette classe soit clairement délaissées, voire décriée par la communauté (de ce que j'ai pu lire). J'ai tout de même retenter l'expérience pour ce second opus, et personnellement la classe est très plaisante à jouer même si je trouve le rôle du pet beaucoup plus prépondérant que dans le premier. Ce que je lis est effectivement fondé sur cette classe ? Actuellement quelles sont les classes les plus appréciées par la communauté pour le McM et le PVE ?

----------


## Leybi

Le rôdeur a été mal aimé au niveau de l'équilibrage pendant longtemps. De ce que je me souviens entre autres (ce n'est pas ma classe principale), le sort du pet prenait très longtemps à se lancer avant, car le pet devait finir son attaque d'abord, y'avait une animation de cast, etc... Ça prenait 2-3sec, c'était mal foutu et horrible à utiliser. Les traits aussi, y'avait des traits franchement nuls, dont un qui filait tous les bonus des sorts affectant le pet au rôdeur aussi. Maintenant c'est de base et un nouveau trait bien meilleur est apparu à la place. Il me semble que le pet prenait beaucoup plus de dégat avant et crevait très vite, mais j'avoue que je suis plus très sûr.

Il y a eu plusieurs patchs d'équilibrage qui se sont penché sur le rôdeur depuis, et il me semble que presque tous les problèmes ont disparus. Le Rôdeur fait très très mal maintenant, l'arc long est une véritable plaie pour les classes légères en pvp, et les armes de corps à corps ne sont pas en reste (l'espadon a été beaucoup buffé aussi).

Pour les classes les plus appréciées, franchement je serai tenté de dire toutes. Bien sûr, les classiques Guerrier/Gardien en mêlée, et Elémentaliste/Nécromant en distance sont toujours sur-joués en McM, mais les autres classes ont toutes des builds et des styles de jeu utiles que ce soit en gros comité ou petit comité (Bon bien sûr en tant que Voleur, sur un gros combat 50vs50 tu vas pouvoir que taper sur les cotés et l'arrière sans jamais participer au coeur du combat, tu vois le genre). Pour le PvE, toutes les classes sont jouées et il n'y a plus du tout d'élitisme du style "on prend que des guerriers" ou "3 guerriers 1 gard 1 elem" en donjon. Toutes les classes ont de quoi faire très mal en PvE avec un build correct.

----------


## purEcontact

Toi, tu tiens à être pendu.
Toute référence à Guild Wars 1 (hors du lore) va t'attirer la foudre de beaucoup de joueurs dû au ras le bol général d'avoir des remarques du genre "y'a pas de ritualiste", "c'est pas comme gw1", "ils ont toujours pas mis la trinité ?".

Le rôdeur est décrié par les joueurs qui se pensent "meta" mais qui n'ont pas 3 sous de jugeottes.
La classe apporte beaucoup au groupe et toutes les classes sont viables en donjon.

Faut dire aussi que c'est une classe prisée par les nouveaux joueurs.
Qui dit nouveau joueur, dit "n'y connait rien aux mécaniques de jeu" donc "enchaînes les erreurs basiques" (ours en donjon, se tient à 3km des autres joueurs quand on demande de pack, couvre les zones de feu avec une zone d'eau, etc...).

J'oubliais : le pet meurt toutes les 20 secondes quand t'as pas trop l'habitude en donjon.
Quand t'as plus de pet, ça doit être dans les 20% de ton dps qui s'envole.
Ça aide pas.

----------


## Snydlock

> Seule déception, pas de ritualiste... Il y a une profession qui remplace cette dernière, ou du moins s'en inspire ?


 Le Gardien et ses armes-esprits mais c'est tout pourrit.

----------


## BigGift

> Il y a une profession qui remplace cette dernière, ou du moins s'en inspire ?


La classe qui va sortir dans l'extension "pourrait" se rapprocher du Ritualiste (attention, gros guillemets la)

----------


## Sephil

Sur le lore, oui.
Sur le gameplay (de ce qu'on voit Rytlock faire dans le trailer), rien à voir.

----------


## mikelion

Point commun entre le Revenant et le Ritu, les yeux sont bandés. A part ça...

----------


## Sephil

Ils canalisent le pouvoir des brumes  ::):

----------


## Haelnak

Mistborn.

----------


## purEcontact

L'effet kiss cool de la promo à 75% : les lags en prime time.
J'avais pas été aussi impacté depuis la sortie du jeu, j'imagine pas la tronche du prime time lorsque l'extension sortira.

 ::|:

----------


## atavus

Autre effet kisscool; les events des maps 1-25 totalement saturé de monde.

----------


## lPyl

Ça c'est l'effet "daily".

----------


## mikelion

> Ils canalisent le pouvoir des brumes


 J'appellerai mon perso revenant Rocco et il canalisera le pouvoir des burnes.  ::):

----------


## Wizi

En parlant de pseudo. Une idée pas bête du tout est de déjà réserver le pseudo qu'on veut avant l'arrivée/retour massif de personnes faisant pleins de perso.

----------


## atavus

Trouver un nom à un perso se fait au moment de la création.
Il faut un petit "je ne sais quoi" durant le nommage pour en être satisfait.

----------


## Kiyo

Oulah, je suis d'accord avec Papry.... on va aussi mettre ça sur le compte du pvp...

 ::P:

----------


## Sephil

Ouais déjà pris le pseudo de mon revenant sur un gardien.  ::P: 

Par contre dans tous les cas il reste vraiment pas grand chose de libre. :x Obligé de mettre des accents partout. :/

Le problème d'avoir un pool commun pour tous les serveurs Euro + tous les serveurs US.

----------


## Bartinoob

Non mais si on commence à s'inspirer des techniques de papry pour nommer nos persos, ils dépasseront jamais le lvl 20 vu qu'il vont mourir de honte direct  :Emo:

----------


## olih

Roh.
Suffit de faire des pseudos Prénoms Nom et ça aide pas mal niveau possibilité.
Le plus dur c'est de trouver des jeux de mots foireux  :tired:

----------


## atavus

> Non mais si on commence à s'inspirer des techniques de papry pour nommer nos persos, ils dépasseront jamais le lvl 20 vu qu'il vont mourir de honte direct


Bizarre y'a plein de personne qui me whisp pour me dire que mes pseudo sont géniaux. :tired:

----------


## Snydlock

> Bizarre y'a plein de personne qui me whisp pour me dire que mes pseudo sont géniaux.


Tes multi-comptes ne comptent pas.

----------


## Haelnak

> Bizarre y'a plein de personne qui me whisp pour me dire que mes pseudo sont géniaux.


Quelle bande d'hypocrites  ::o:

----------


## atavus

> Tes multi-comptes ne comptent pas.


J'en ai pas.




> Quelle bande d'hypocrites


 :Cigare:

----------


## Sephil

> Roh.
> Suffit de faire des pseudos Prénoms Nom et ça aide pas mal niveau possibilité.


Ouais mais j'aime pas. Genre mon elem, à la release j'ai pas pu avoir le pseudo que je voulais. J'ai mis un truc à l'arrache pour pouvoir le jouer, et depuis il s'appelle fucking Bang Kaboom quoi...  :tired:

----------


## MrLampkin

> Toi, tu tiens à être pendu.
> Toute référence à Guild Wars 1 (hors du lore) va t'attirer la foudre de beaucoup de joueurs dû au ras le bol général d'avoir des remarques du genre "y'a pas de ritualiste", "c'est pas comme gw1", "ils ont toujours pas mis la trinité ?".


Dans ce cas, je ne mentionnerai plus celui dont-il ne faut pas prononcer le nom...  :;): 

Une question toute bête, j'avais beaucoup apprécié sur Warhammer Online le Witch Hunter, une classe s'y apparente un peu dans le background et les armes disponibles (Rapière/Pistol) ?

----------


## Argha

WAR : espadon/tourbilol.

----------


## Wizi

Je dirais comme ça, ce qui s'apparente le plus est le voleur et l'envouteur. Pour les skins d'armes tu as un skin de rapière et le pistolet tu as le choix. 
Mais d'autres qui connaissent mieux warhamer online pourront me corriger.

----------


## BigGift

Vous etes chiants a me bloquer sur le chan guilde  ::(: 

pour la peine je prononce la classe interdite 3 fois devant un mirroir!
Ritualiste Ritualiste Ritualiste

---------- Post added at 01h37 ---------- Previous post was at 01h23 ----------

Meme photo que pour le bigfoot, coincidence?? coincidence qu'il y ait coin dans coincidence???






Je ne crois fucking pas!!!

----------


## olih

Comment ça bloquer  ? ::huh::

----------


## Sephil

Bob l'éponge a consommé des substances illicites ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Bartinoob

Non non, l'alcool est légal  ::ninja:: 

Il a été bloqué sur mumble parce qu'un gars n'aimait pas son nom de perso. Ou alors c'est parce qu'il parlait depuis sa grotte, au choix  ::P:

----------


## Sephil

Ah ouais, totalement logique donc !
Les gens qui jouent dans des grottes c'est inadmettable !
Et les noms de perso pourris, encore pire !

----------


## Kiwyh

Bonjour tout le monde.
J'avais acheté et commencé GW2 à sa sortie et puis à cause de l'IRL j'avais vite arrêté.

Je me demandais si il y avait eu de grands changements (techniques (optimisation du client) ? équilibre des classes ? nouveau contenu qui serait pertinent pour un *presque* nouveau joueur ?)

----------


## Tygra

Tout ça, oui !
Pure te linkera son fichier favori sous peu recensant tous les changements, je l'ai pas sous la main.
edit : https://docs.google.com/document/d/1...J3mkSVALA/edit

Et puis, 3 topacs plus bas ... http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/95...ur-du-padawan-! < tout ce que tu veux savoir !

Mais en très très gros :
* technique : disparition du culling = affichage correct de tous les joueurs, avec gain de perf par rapport au jeu original
* équilibre des classes : trop de modifs pour en parler ici, mais oui il y a des patchs d'équilibre très régulièrement
* nouveaux joueurs : toute l'expérience de nouveau joueur a été refaite, c'est très largement positif même s'il y a certains points qui ont pas fait l'unanimité (le déblocage des aptitudes par exemple). Ajout des missions de guilde, nouvelles zones au level 80, l'histoire perso a été un peu retravaillée ...

----------


## Kiwyh

Ouch, j'avais pas vu le topic, merci beaucoup. Je vais regarder à tout ça  ::):  !

----------


## atavus

Oh, mon premier scam:

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Oh, mon premier scam:
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/b5a6...7eccd0fe08.jpg


Nan, c'est pas un scam, répond vite papry










 ::ninja:: 

Sérieusement, ceux qui tombent dans le panneau méritent franchement de se faire hack.
Bon, pour commencer, y'a le gros message en bas qui grille bien le truc.

Le truc qu'arenanet devrait faire, c'est bloquer automatiquement les messages qui contiennent l'adresse account.guildwars2.com et simplement guildwars2.com dans les messages des joueurs.
Ce faisant, cela évitera déjà que des boulets tapent l'adresse complète dans leur navigateur.
Voir, une détection par le client quand le message est suspicieux avec une alerte encore plus visible que le simple message en bas.

On pourrait même aller plus loin, quand deux messages identiques sont envoyés d'affilé à deux joueurs différents, au delà d'une certaine taille, du genre 250 caractères, contenant une adresse douteuse, ou simplement une chaîne de caractères présent dans une bdd actualisée, qu'un GM soit prévenu automatiquement pour contrôler le contenu du message afin de :
- bannir à la volé les usurpateurs/scammers/escrocs/connards. 
- supprimer/censurer les messages envoyés.
- avertir les utilisateurs en jeu et par email que le message reçu précédemment était frauduleux et qu'ils doivent changer leur mot de passe s'ils ont ouvert le lien.
- verrouiller temporairement la possibilité de se connecter sur une autre adresse ip avec un lien envoyé par email pour désactiver le blocage ip du compte.
- Et envoyer un message concernant la sécurité des comptes, avec une recommandation d'activer la protection par email et par authenticator. (même si cette dernière reste très limité sur gw2, puisqu'elle ne permet que d'autoriser une range d'ip ou non)

Je sais, je vais loin dans ma logique, mais cela ne doit pas être impossible à mettre en place.

----------


## atavus

> Nan, c'est pas un scam, répond vite papry


Vas-y réponds; je t'en prie. ::ninja::

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Vas-y réponds; je t'en prie.


C'est pas mon compte dans la balance, donne moi tes accès, et je répondrais pour toi. (Toute façon, y'aura plus rien à piquer pour le scammer)  ::ninja::

----------


## lPyl

En deux ans c'est ton premier scam?  ::o: 

La chance.

----------


## Bartinoob

Je suis allé voir la page, c'est quand même vachement bien fait ...

Ça te demande pas mal d'infos (mail, serial du jeu acheté, nom des personnages, nom IRL, adresse et téléphone, date de création du compte, inventaire des personnages, 4 derniers chiffres de la CB utilisée, date de naissance ...

Et seulement à la fin, ça te demande de te loguer, avec ton id/mdp GW2, pour valider la manip. Le tout avec une interface tellement identique au site officiel que seule l'URL peut te permettre de voir la différence (je suis pas non plus un cador de l'anglais mais j'ai pas vu une seule faute).

Bon, du coup je sens qu'il va y avoir des erreurs de connexions sur le compte lié à proutlol@gmail.com  ::ninja::

----------


## Sephil

Enfoiré ! C'est mon gmail ça !  ::(:

----------


## atavus

Oh mon deuxième scam :

----------


## Wizi

Ils ont compris que tu avais pleins de po papry  ::O:

----------


## olih

Clairement.
Ou il joue trop.

----------


## Tygra

Sinon, l'article officiel du soir, sur les maîtrises : 
https://www.guildwars2.com/fr/news/r...astery-system/

En gros : 

les maîtrises seront accessibles au niveau 80 et se débloquent avec des points de maîtrisel'avancement des maîtrises remplecera la barre d'xp après le lvl 80 et donc le gain de points de compétences (on débloque une "track" de maîtrise, comme les récompenses de PvP, avec les fameux points de maîtrise et après on progresse dedans avec l'xp post-80)les maîtrises dépendent de la zone géographique (deux zones : coeur de la jungle et gw2 vanilla) - dans chacune de ces zones on fera progresser les maîtrises en rapport, avec un switch auto de track selon l'endroit où vous vous trouvez.exemples de "tracks" de maîtrises : lore, crafting légendaire, exploration, combat, fractalesles points de maîtrise sont liés au compte

----------


## Sephil

T'as oublié ça



> Les joueurs ayant déjà terminé du contenu offrant des points de maîtrise les recevront automatiquement à la sortie de l’extension « Heart of Thorns », ce qui leur permettra de débuter immédiatement le développement de leurs maîtrises.


Mouarf, avec mes 5 persos à 100% explo, je sens que je vais vite les avoir les maitrises vanilla. :D

----------


## Tygra

Comme c'est lié au compte, les explo à 100% ne comptent qu'une fois, c'est expliqué dans l'article  :;): 
Mais bon, ça devrait te faire une petite avance !

----------


## purEcontact

> T'as oublié ça
> 
> 
> Mouarf, avec mes 5 persos à 100% explo, je sens que je vais vite les avoir les maitrises vanilla. :D


De ce que j'ai compris, ça débloque juste l'équivalent du parcours de récompenses en JcJ.
Tu te retrouves avec la possibilité d'avancer dans ta maîtrise sans avoir à te coltiner les events liés (comme faire le mode histoire pour les parcours de récompenses) mais ça ne te donnera pas de points supplémentaires si tu as l'explo à 100% avec d'autres persos.

Par contre, de ce que j'ai compris, chaque level up donne un point de maîtrise une fois niveau 80, plutôt que de gruger mes tomes sur un éventuel revenant, je vais peut être tout cramer sur mon main  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Tygra

> Par contre, de ce que j'ai compris, chaque level up donne un point de maîtrise une fois niveau 80, plutôt que de gruger mes tomes sur un éventuel revenant, je vais peut être tout cramer sur mon main .


La formulation qu'ils emploient laisse penser que ce sera plutôt l'xp que le level up - je sais pas si, mécaniquement, les tomes te filent l'xp pour un level (ça marcherait) ou s'ils font juste augmenter le compteur de level (dans ce cas ça marcherait probablement pas)

----------


## atavus

> Par contre, de ce que j'ai compris, chaque level up donne un point de maîtrise une fois niveau 80...


Si c'est confirmé...... :Bave:

----------


## Sephil

> Comme c'est lié au compte, les explo à 100% ne comptent qu'une fois, c'est expliqué dans l'article 
> Mais bon, ça devrait te faire une petite avance !


Euh... Non ^^

Ce qu'ils disent c'est que les *masteries* que tu débloques sont account bound. Ils disent nulle part que refaire du contenu qui donne des *mastery points* avec un deuxième perso n'en donnera pas.  :;):

----------


## Tygra

> Things like completing a chapter in your personal story, completing certain achievements, reaching hard-to-find locations, overcoming challenging encounters, excelling at adventures found within the Heart of Maguuma, or earning 100% completion for a map will award Mastery points. *Each Mastery point can be earned once per account*, so while Mastery points allow you to unlock Mastery tracks, they are also an indicator of how much of the game you’ve experienced.


Les mastery points, ceux qui servent à débloquer des tracks, sont accessibles une seule fois par compte.
L'expérience post-80, qui sert à progresser dans les tracks, est elle infinie.
 :;):

----------


## atavus



----------


## Sephil

Exact, my bad, j'ai lu trop vite.  :;):

----------


## Lee Tchii

> J'avais acheté et commencé GW2 à sa sortie et puis à cause de l'IRL j'avais vite arrêté.


On t'a fait peur à l'IRL CPC de GW2 ?  ::P:

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> On t'a fait peur à l'IRL CPC de GW2 ?


C'est pas surprenant. Vu que tu étais présente.






 ::ninja::

----------


## Bartinoob

J'en fais encore des cauchemars  :Emo:

----------


## Lee Tchii

Je me rappelle la façon dont tu clignais frénétiquement des yeux ...
Ça oui, tu étais apeuré !  ::o:

----------


## Maderone

Oh oui, Barti, il était mignon tout pleins !
Si y'a une fille (ou un mec) qui cherche un bon parti, il est dispo !
<3

----------


## Bartinoob

Meurs, pourriture communiste  :tired:

----------


## Ptit gras

> Oh oui, Barti, il était mignon tout pleins !
> Si y'a une fille (ou un mec) qui cherche un bon parti, il est dispo !
> <3


Salut t'es qui ? Tu t'es présenté sur le topic des nouveaux ?

----------


## atavus

Mais c'est quoi tous ces nouveaux ?

----------


## Charmide

Aucune idée

----------


## atavus

Tiens; encore un.

----------


## Charmide

En parlant de nouveauté, tu ragequit toujours en donjon?  ::trollface::

----------


## Vaaahn

> Oh oui, Barti, il était mignon tout pleins !
> Si y'a une fille (ou un mec) qui cherche un bon parti, il est dispo !
> <3


Moi, moi, moi, moi, je suis dispo pour un Barti mignon tout plein  ::ninja:: 



Spoiler Alert! 


Vu que je suis nouveau, personne ne me connait, personne ne sait que c'est une arnaque pour le droguer et le violer, niark niark niark!

----------


## Bartinoob

Pourquoi tout le monde en veut à mon cul mon humble personne ?  :Emo: 



Spoiler Alert! 


Je verrai ce que je peux faire si je repasse en capitalie  :;):

----------


## atavus

> En parlant de nouveauté, tu ragequit toujours en donjon?


Je ragequit tout le temps mec. :B):

----------


## Tygra

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Je verrai ce que je peux faire si je repasse en capitalie


On va vous laisser, hein ...

----------


## Vaaahn

> On va vous laisser, hein ...


T'es jaloux? Fâché de pas avoir été invité? Mais j'ai de la place chez moi, je peux accueillir plusieurs personnes, des coinz peuvent en attester  ::trollface::

----------


## BigGift

Put#@n je viens de decouvrir le nouveau system de leveling, c'est encore plus de la merde que ce que c'etait avant, c'est incroyable, pas intuitif, lassant, donc pendant les 30 premieres minutes de jeu je suis juste censé auto-attack c'est ca???

Suis pas pret de reroll...

----------


## revanwolf

> Put#@n je viens de decouvrir le nouveau system de leveling, c'est encore plus de la merde que ce que c'etait avant, c'est incroyable, pas intuitif, lassant, donc pendant les 30 premieres minutes de jeu je suis juste censé auto-attack c'est ca???


Voila tu as tout compris,les "joueurs" sont déboussolé par tant de choix(même le "à terre" apparait qu'au niveau 10).

Si seulement ils avaient utilisé l'instance de départ pour en faire un genre de tuto montrant les bases.

tiens en parlant de ça,il y a du remou chez ncsoft ou Nexon aka EA en pire(et oui c'est possible), veut se mettre aux commandes de ncsoft,ce qui pourrait à terme nuire aux jeux ncsoft et donc GW2.

----------


## lPyl

Ah ouais, c'est les mecs qui se mettent en publisher intermédiaire sur un paquet de jeux non (genre des MMOs, des FPS multi, des MOBAs)?

----------


## revanwolf

> Ah ouais, c'est les mecs qui se mettent en publisher intermédiaire sur un paquet de jeux non (genre des MMOs, des FPS multi, des MOBAs)?


entre autres,ils publie eux-même et servent aussi d’intermédiaires e,ils ont publié dota2 en Corée(qu’ils ont bien flingé au passage).

en résumé tous les jeux qu'ils distribuent deviennent des pay-to-win infames.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Put#@n je viens de decouvrir le nouveau system de leveling, c'est encore plus de la merde que ce que c'etait avant, c'est incroyable, pas intuitif, lassant, donc pendant les 30 premieres minutes de jeu je suis juste censé auto-attack c'est ca???
> 
> Suis pas pret de reroll...


Le pire, c'est quand même le déblocage des aptitudes...
Je pense que de toutes les modifications du jeu depuis la sortie, c'est de loin la pire.

----------


## Tygra

> T'es jaloux? Fâché de pas avoir été invité? Mais j'ai de la place chez moi, je peux accueillir plusieurs personnes, des coinz peuvent en attester


Nan c'est bon, j'ai mon chez-moi en Capitalie ! Pas besoins d'hébergement avec contreparties douteuses  ::ninja::

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Tiens, ils ont changé la traduction de Dry Top pour mettre celle de GW1.  ::):

----------


## atavus

Pas possible: un truc correctement traduit. ::huh::

----------


## Wizi

Ils aussi de nouveau changer la traduction d'esquive. Maintenant c'est "Feinte".

----------


## Bartinoob

Des changements qu'on peut qualifier d'importants. Capitaux pour l'avenir du jeu même.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Des changements qu'on peut qualifier d'importants. Capitaux pour l'avenir du jeu même.


Pour le changement concernant Dry Top. Le passage de Col Aride à Cimesèche permet de restaurer la cohérence avec GW1.
Et c'est une modification bienvenue. Par contre, faudrait voir si le nom n'a pas été utilisé dans des dialogues...

Et pour Esquive, vu qu'on a eu le droit à un gros changement bien dégueulasse avec les revenants, il n'est pas impossible que ce soit lié à l'extension également. Sinon, ils auraient probablement déjà remis le terme original.

----------


## Bartinoob

Non mais plus que les traductions de merde sur lesquelles je vais pas te lancer vu que t'es un peu l'ayatollah de la chose, c'est surtout le fait de renommer des trucs qui allaient bien qui me chiffonne. Je vois vraiment pas l'intérêt de modifier un truc qui est déjà correct pour en faire une bouse.

Ceci dit, ça s'étend aussi au système de leveling et de points de compétences donc c'est peut-être un prérequis chez Anet de réinventer la roue tous les trois jours mais en tentant une fois une variante en cube, une fois en pyramide, etc.  ::ninja::

----------


## atavus

> c'est surtout le fait de renommer des trucs qui allaient bien qui me chiffonne. Je vois vraiment pas l'intérêt de modifier un truc qui est déjà correct pour en faire une bouse.


Il faut bien qu'ils justifient leur salaire.

----------


## Sephil

> Put#@n je viens de decouvrir le nouveau system de leveling, c'est encore plus de la merde que ce que c'etait avant, c'est incroyable, pas intuitif, lassant, donc pendant les 30 premieres minutes de jeu je suis juste censé auto-attack c'est ca???
> 
> Suis pas pret de reroll...


Franchement vous exagérez.
J'étais le premier à me plaindre des changements, mais principalement parce qu'il y avait des choses beaucoup plus importantes à modifier en priorité pour moi.
Mais le nouveau système est vraiment intuitif. Si tu prends le temps de lire à chaque niveau ce que tu as débloqué, et que tu suis tout le temps la flèche qui t'indique le prochaine contenu à compléter, ça se passe très bien.

Et si en 1/2h t'es encore uniquement avec l'auto-attaque, t'es vraiment pas doué, parce que personnellement au bout d'1/2h j'étais déjà lvl 10+ sur mon nouveau compte.

----------


## BigGift

C'etait de la pure mauvaise fois la demi-heure, en vrai j'ai arrete apres le tuto  ::ninja:: 
Le seul bon point c'est que le starter du rodeur c'est enfin un arc et non plus une hache.

----------


## revanwolf

Bonne nouvelle,ils vont remettre l'histoire perso dans l'ordre original,bon par contre pas de date(comme d'habitude quoi).

----------


## mikelion

Il faudra quand même sauver l'Arche du Lion en combattant sur l'ile de la Griffe, bien que l'Arche soit dévastée.
A part ça, comment devrait se passer la beta de Heart of Thrones sans influencer le jeu en cours ? Peut-être que l'on sera limiter aux zones de l'addon et que l'on ne pourra pas accéder au coffre perso.

----------


## olih

La beta, ça sera surement sur des serveurs spéciaux, sur un compte spécial avec des persos up 80 directement, comme pour eotm.

----------


## Tygra

> Il faudra quand même sauver l'Arche du Lion en combattant sur l'ile de la Griffe, bien que l'Arche soit dévastée.


Vu comme elle est placée sur la map, il est pas complètement imrpobable que l'attaque de Scarlet sur l'arche n'ait pas affecté Claw Island...




> Heart of *Thrones*


Crossover GW/GoT annoncé ! #gethype

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Vu comme elle est placée sur la map, il est pas complètement imrpobable que l'attaque de Scarlet sur l'arche n'ait pas affecté Claw Island...
> 
> 
> Crossover GW/GoT annoncé ! #gethype


L'emprise de mordremoth s'étend aux portes du promontoire divin.
Par sécurité, la reine jenna, dépitée, accepte de s'exiler très loin, à Cantha.
Elle y passe le plus clair de son temps à éviter de marcher dans le crottin de bélier.
Pendant ce temps, au promontoire, Lord Faren dit petitsdoigts convoite le pouvoir.
Logan Thackeray, resté en ville, alors déguisé en clochard pour scruter ce qu'il se passe dans la chambre de K&M, découvre par hasard les manigances de Lord Faren.
Ce dernier est capturé et emprisonné dans un cachot n'ayant pas été nettoyé depuis le passage de plusieurs centaines d'occupant, mais tout de même plus propre que sa chambre, le temps que la Reine Jenna décide de la sanction.
Il fut décidé de déposséder l'ingrat de son titre et de le remplacer par celui de Bateleur Faren.


 ::ninja::

----------


## Sogrind

J'hésite à prendre les tomes qui donnent un niveau parmi les récompenses quotidiennes, histoire d'avoir un revenant assez rapidement si j'ai la flemme de faire du levelling

Vous trouvez où ces tomes d'ailleurs ? Je vois beaucoup de monde dire qu'ils en ont 80+  ::P:

----------


## Kiyo

Dans les parcours de récompense pvp tu en as un paquet vu que ça progresse vite.

----------


## lPyl

> Dans les parcours de récompense pvp tu en as un paquet vu que ça progresse vite.


Je confirme, juste en faisant mes quotis sPvP (et WvW) depuis quinze jours, j'en ai déjà plus de 20.

----------


## BigGift

Bon a savoir ca! :D

----------


## lPyl

(bon en fait, c'est 23 pas 30, j'avais lu 32 ce matin ~~)

----------


## atavus

:Bave:

----------


## Exentius

Coin, 
Est-ce que ça vaux le coup de commencer GW 2 de nos jours ?
Sans troller, hein.

Par rapport au premier ça donne quoi ?

----------


## Zepolak

> Est-ce que ça vaux le coup de commencer GW 2 de nos jours ?
> Sans troller, hein.


C'est un excellent jeu pour le prix qu'il vaut. Contrairement à beaucoup d'environnement persistants, il y a eu très peu "d'inflation" et hormis quelques skins d'armes et d'armure, tout te sera accessible.




> Par rapport au premier ça donne quoi ?


Guild Wars 1 et Guild Wars 2 sont deux jeux vraiment éloignés. Beaucoup de fans du 1 ont été très désenchantés. Il faut vraiment aborder Guild Wars 2 comme un jeu en soi, avec d'immenses qualités, mais qui sont différentes de celles du 1.

----------


## Exentius

Et je peux avoir quelques détails sur les modes de jeu PvP, le levelling ?
Avoir un bourrin au panthéon apporte quelque chose dans le long terme (mes persos de GW1 n'ont presques pas d'achievements, et je me souvient même plus des noms )?

----------


## Bartinoob

/!\ J'ai pas joué à GW1. Maintenant, mon avis sur le 2 : 

_ Avoir saigné GW1 rapporte quelques points de succès et des skins, pas de quoi casser trois pattes à un canard.
_ Le leveling était parfait au début, ils l'ont rendu un peu moins sympa à mon goût mais ça reste sympathique. Globalement, j'ai monté 2 persos 80 au début du jeu en explorant chacun une moitié de la map complète. Tu peux être full stuff exotique (2eme meilleur niveau de stats du jeu) très rapidement. Le niveau au-dessus (élevé) est utile principalement dans un donjon particulier (fractales), et le gain de stats est négligeable pour le reste.

Niveau pvp : 

Le GVG n'existe plus. Les modes de pvp dispos sont les suivants : 
_ Monde contre monde : il s'agit de capturer des structures sur une map immense, les affrontements peuvent monter à 50v50 suivant ton serveur (càd actuellement, pas vizunah qui est plutôt désert à ce niveau).
_ sPvP : un mode conquête avec 3 points à capturer donnant des points à ton équipe sur la durée, pour arriver à 500 points avant l'équipe d'en face. Ça se joue en 5v5. Il y a aussi une sorte de deathmatch sur une seule map, mais peu joué de ce que j'ai vu. Ce mode de jeu est indépendant de ton stuff pve. Tu peux te connecter avec un compte tout neuf, sélectionner ton build/équipement et tu pourras foncer dans la mêlée avec les mecs qui ont 5000 heures de jeu dans les pattes. Tu te feras quand même violer, mais ça sera pas une question de stats  :;): 

Après, le jeu n'a pas énormément bougé depuis la sortie, les seuls trucs que tu auras loupé sera ce que les devs appellent "l'histoire vivante", une suite d’évents et d'instances sympa mais sans plus.

Par contre, y a eu une grosse promo récemment (10€ le jeu), c'est con de l'avoir loupée  :Emo:

----------


## purEcontact

Moi aussi j'veux conseiller !  ::ninja:: 

GW1 est un jeu coop où tu croisais du monde uniquement en capitale et où tu évoluais sur des cartes instanciées à 8 joueurs (si je dis pas de bêtise).
GW2 est un mmo dans le sens où les cartes instanciées ont une limite à 100 joueurs (voir plus).
Tu es libre d'évoluer dans ces zones comme un mmorpg "classique" (WoW, TSW, Swtor, etc...) : pas de groupe, pas de héros pour t'aider mais en contre partie, le jeu est plus simple.

Pour la remarque sur l'ancien leveling, ne la prends pas en compte, pas qu'elle n'ai pas eu d'impact mais comme tu es un nouveau joueur, tu ne connaîtras jamais la différence donc à part t'apporter un a priori négatif sur ce point, ça n'aide pas à te faire un avis.

Le système de combat est "dynamique", ça veut dire qu'on se rapproche plus du jeu d'action que du mmo.
Pour faire une comparaison (assez foireuse, certes), guid wars 1 est un jeu de stratégie au tour par tour et guild wars 2 est un jeu de stratégie en temps réel.

Il n'y a pas de rôle de heal ou de tank contrairement aux autres mmorpgs.
Cependant, ça ne veut pas dire qu'il n'y a pas de heal.
Pour le tank, il n'y en a pas puisqu'après 2 ans de jeu, on n'a toujours pas compris le système d'aggro.
En revanche, pour le heal, ça fonctionne par synergie entre les classes.

Le système de combat de groupe repose sur les interactions entre les classes, elles sont toutes des zones de combo et ce qu'on appel des "finishers".
Un exemple :
- Je suis rôdeur, je pose au sol une zone d'eau qui me soigne.
- Le guerrier lance une bannière dans cette zone d'eau, cela créé un combo explosion et soigne tout le groupe.
- Un voleur lance sa dague à travers la zone d'eau, cela créé un combo projectile et à l'impact du projectile, tout le groupe récupère un buff de régénération (soin sur la durée).
Tu peux retrouver tous les combos sur cet outil.

Tu peux évidemment créer des combos dans tes propres zones mais la synergie entre les membres du groupe permet d'avoir des bonus plus puissant que si tu faisais ça tout seul.

Pour le leveling, il est centré sur les des events dynamiques et des "coeurs".
Les events dynamiques sont des quêtes qui se déclenchent selon certains facteurs (l'heure, le nombre de joueurs dans la zone, une action précise d'un joueur, etc...).
Les "coeurs" sont des quêtes de base qui permettent souvent d'indiquer dans quelle zone peut se déclencher un event dynamique.

La montée en niveau est rapide.
Tu peux monter du niveau 1 à 80 en explorant la carte, sans tuer un seul monstre.
Quoi qu'il arrive, tu seras niveau 80 avant d'avoir exploré la carte à 100%.
Une fois niveau 80, tu peux continuer l'exploration de ta carte ou avoir d'autres objectifs (mais tu n'y es pas encore).

Tu as accès assez rapidement au JcJ et au Monde contre Monde (McM).
Le premier a l'avantage d'être équilibré : tu as ta disposition les mêmes capacités et le même équipement que tes adversaires.
Lorsque tu te fais battre, ce n'est pas parce que ton adversaire a un meilleur équipement que toi, c'est simplement parce qu'il a été meilleur ou qu'il a un build / template adapté.
Contrairement à ce qu'on peut lire de temps en temps : le pvp est assez bien équilibré, tu n'as pas une classe godtier et le reste en dessous.
Tous les templates ont un ou plusieurs némésis, c'est à toi de voir -avec l'expérience- ce que tu es en capacité de battre facilement et ce sur quoi tu vas peiner.

Le second mode de jeu (McM) reprend les capacités et ton équipement PvE.
Si tu n'es pas au niveau maximum, tu es upscalé et tes statistiques sont mises à niveau pour être cohérent.
Cependant, tant que tu n'as pas débloqué toutes tes capacités, tu auras des options (de survie, d'attaque, de soutien) qui te seront inaccessibles donc ça peut être frustrant de se retrouver face à un adversaire qui a la même classe que toi mais qui a une meilleure survie et qui te tuera sans trop de soucis parce qu'il a débloqué les capacités pour.
Ce mode de jeu tourne autour des affrontements "de masses".
Je ne parle pas forcément de 50 vs 50 (même si ça arrive) mais plutôt de 10+ vs 10+.
Là où en JcJ, tu es limité à du 5 vs 5 (en tournoi) sur des maps étriquées, le McM propose des escarmouches assistées par des engins de siège (chariot à flèches, trébuchet, catapulte) ou des pnj (gardes essentiellement) sur des zones beaucoup plus ouvertes.
Ça n'empêche des petits groupes (4/5/6 joueurs) de tourner sur la carte en faisant des opérations "coup de poing", s'attaquant à des camps non défendus.

Aucun de ces 2 modes de jeu ne ressemble de près ou de loin à du GvG.

Pour le "de nos jours", comme barti l'a indiqué, le monde est vivant, ce qui veut dire que tu vas prendre en cours l'histoire à un instant T.
Contrairement à d'autres mmorpg où tu devras faire le contenu depuis le début du jeu jusqu'à cet instant T, Guild wars 2 te permet de commencer le jeu à cet instant T sans que ça ne soit dérangeant : une fois que tu seras niveau 80 et équipé en exotique (qui s'acquiert rapidement), tu sera au niveau de la majorité des joueurs qui ont débutés le jeu à la sortie.

Si tu accroches au jeu, je pense que tu atteindras les 500h de jeu sans t'en rendre compte (voir beaucoup plus pour la majorité des canards dans la guilde).
Par contre, si t'aime pas, tu vas lâcher très rapidement.
Je pense pas qu'il y ai de juste milieu avec ce jeu en fait :x.

----------


## Bartinoob

C'est un peu court, jeune homme  ::ninja::

----------


## lPyl

J'avoue que j'ai failli poster tl;dr.

----------


## purEcontact

:tired:

----------


## Exentius

Merci les canards, achat effectué.
Ca à l'air de me convenir, un truc que je reprochais un peu à GW c'est que j'avais l'impression de faire du presse bouton en combat et que c'était pas très vivant, même si j'ai passé pas mal d'heures dessus.

----------


## Bartinoob

J'imagine que tu parles de GW1. Là, c'est relativement vivant. Loupe ton esquive au moment fatidique et t'auras de bonnes chances de bouffer le sol, même chose pour le placement  :;):

----------


## lPyl

Tu parles du sPvP, du WvW ou d'un mec qu'essaye de solo des legendary là?  ::ninja::

----------


## Sephil

> Par rapport au premier ça donne quoi ?


Tu peux sauter ! Et sauter, c'est super classe !  ::ninja::

----------


## Bartinoob

> Tu parles du sPvP, du WvW ou d'un mec qu'essaye de solo des legendary là?


De spvp, d'alpha, de fractales, voire même de cita c1  :;):

----------


## Exentius

Oui je parlais du premier... Message édité.

----------


## olih

Barti, il a eu une mauvaise expérience de cita c1 dimanche   ::ninja::

----------


## BigGift

Cita C1?? en mode Hard au moins?

----------


## atavus

Avec barti; c'est toujours du hard mode. ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Slurp

Il a barti son empire sur des échecs?  ::ninja::  ²

----------


## atavus

Tu reviens pour l'extension ?

----------


## Mr Slurp

> http://media.giphy.com/media/NnGGHE0muVqpO/giphy.gif
> 
> Tu reviens pour l'extension ?


Peu probable.

----------


## Sephil

> Barti, il a eu une mauvaise expérience de cita c1 dimanche


Il était pas en guerrier ?  ::):

----------


## Bartinoob

Si. Je suis tombé sur : 

Un bon noob de compèt' aka 500 points de succès, qui semblait vaguement lire ce qu'on lui écrivait mais qui avait des afk random parce qu'il allait aider maman (véridique). Il a fini par gicler après un afk un peu trop long.Un mec avec le dos fractale kibrille et 6k AP, mais qui avait un gameplay super élaboré de guerrier fusil qui se promène entre les 4 dômes pour taper les mobs des autres, mais sans jamais aller sous le sien. Il devait carrément avoir désactivé le chat IG, il a volé aussi.Le mec qui a mis 2 minutes après avoir join pour comprendre que j'étais déjà derrière la porte pour taper le bordel et que par conséquent il avait simplement à aller sous son propre dôme et piquer un roupillon.

Pour la petite histoire, on a même eu un gars qui a join, a vu où on était, et s'est barré direct. Les joies du PU.

Mais sinon je disais surtout ça parce que le boss final de cita c1 est le boss typique pour lequel les esquives au bon moment font le café : ça doit être le seul boss du jeu que je peux faire sans prendre un seul point de dégât de tout le combat  :^_^:

----------


## Sephil

Need un conso qui pose un leurre dans les 4 dômes pour pouvoir soloter ce donjon.  ::ninja::

----------


## Zevka

Prout, j'ai repris le jeu, avec plus de plaisir que je ne l'aurais pensé, par contre je reste un peu sur ma faim niveau contenu, pas par manque ou par absence de qualité, mais parce que j'ai du mal à trouver chaussure à mon pieds :

- Les silverwastes, c'est super cool, j'adore ce style de zone, toujours en mouvement, toujours un truc à faire. Mais ça reste principalement du bus, et en solo ça peut vite tourner au drame, résultat, ça peut être très marrant, ou injouable, un peu la loterie
- Les dry top c'est plus facile, mais aussi totalement insupportable pour s'y déplacer, plus vide et bien chiant
- Les fractales ça serait cool si on pouvait enlever les passages plateformes (sérieux, la plateforme en vue TPS, je ne comprends pas que des dev en 2015 pensent encore que c'est une bonne idée)

Les dailies (notamment celles qui font faire des events dans xx zones) c'est plutôt cool, même si forcer les joueurs à faire les 3 même au lieu des 10/15 choix qu'on avait avant, c'est craignos.

Le McM j'aime pas du tout, le JcJ me botte pas trop mais faudra que je réessaie.


Je n'ai pas encore visité toutes les zones, donc peut être que j'ai raté quelque chose, j'aimerais bien trouver une zone assez proche des silverwastes dans le délire (beaucoup d'events liés les uns aux autres), mais moins orienté jeu de groupe/bus. Ça existe ?

----------


## Bartinoob

> - Les fractales ça serait cool si on pouvait enlever les passages plateformes (sérieux, la plateforme en vue TPS, je ne comprends pas que des dev en 2015 pensent encore que c'est une bonne idée)


A moins d'être un grave handicapé moteur, y a rien de difficile dans les sessions "plateforme"  ::huh::  
Je suppose que tu parles des harpies, si t'as du mal tu peux tenter de prendre un buff speed +25%
Pour le géant de pierre, faut juste avoir le bon timing/de la stab, et le passage plate-forme du chaman grawl est franchement super simple.




> Les dailies (notamment celles qui font faire des events dans xx zones) c'est plutôt cool, même si forcer les joueurs à faire les 3 même au lieu des 10/15 choix qu'on avait avant, c'est craignos.


Tu peux tenter de faire les dailies spvp, elles sont hyper rapides si c'est le fait de devoir te déplacer aux 4 coins de la map qui t'emmerde.




> Je n'ai pas encore visité toutes les zones, donc peut être que j'ai raté quelque chose, j'aimerais bien trouver une zone assez proche des silverwastes dans le délire (beaucoup d'events liés les uns aux autres), mais moins orienté jeu de groupe/bus. Ça existe ?


Euh ... Chaque map dispose de ses chaines d'events/events aléatoires, c'est pas au niveau d'un mégaboss de zone mais ça reste globalement bien rempli. C'est juste que t'auras pas plus de 2-3 events liés ensembles (c'est ça que tu recherches ?)

----------


## Sephil

Le jumping puzzle c'est la vie !  :Emo:

----------


## Kiyo

Effectivement, dans chaque zone tu vas avoir des séries d'events qui peuvent souvent se faire en solo ou en tout petit groupe, de toute façon on trouve très facilement des gens si y'a besoin pour les faire. Du coup tu peux finir d'explorer tranquillou les zones que tu ne connais pas encore (en désactivant les indications de map des panoramas, points de compétence et d'intérêt c'est encore mieux), tu les découvriras petit à petit.

----------


## Zevka

> Euh ... Chaque map dispose de ses chaines d'events/events aléatoires, c'est pas au niveau d'un mégaboss de zone mais ça reste globalement bien rempli. C'est juste que t'auras pas plus de 2-3 events liés ensembles (c'est ça que tu recherches ?)


Voilà, par rapport aux events des autres zones, dans les silverwastes, tu as toujours de quoi faire, une défense, une escorte, etc... Chaque event est une pierre à l'édifice. C'est même pas le fait d'avoir un gros boss à la fin qui m'intéresse, c'est juste la sensation de participer à un tout vivant. C'est déjà un peu le cas dans les autres zones, et c'est le point fort du jeu, les silverwastes jouent habilement, en poussant le concept jusqu'au bout, c'est juste un peu moins agréable si tu es en solo.

Cela dit en général tu finis vite par te rattacher à un groupe de joueurs.




> Le jumping puzzle c'est la vie !


Non.  ::cry::

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Non.


Ah si !
En plus, le moteur du jeu s'y prête à merveille.
C'est pas comme avec SWTOR qui lui, donnait des envies de meurtre pour les datacrons.

----------


## Sephil

Super Adventure Box FTW!  ::ninja:: 

Tynril si tu nous lis...  ::ninja::

----------


## BigGift

Hello!
Bon j'ai une question, je viens enfin de passer le palier 3 des fractales (niveau 21), est ce qu'il est deja possible a ce niveau la pour moi de droper des coffres d'armure elevée et des skins d'arme fractale?

----------


## Sephil

Oui.

----------


## Kiyo

Dès le palier 2 c'est possible pour les skins du moins, Barti ou Mars en avait looté un dans une fractale 17 il me semble.

----------


## olih

Wizi en fractale 11 (no comment)

----------


## Bartinoob

Yup, focus fractal en 17.

----------


## Exentius

Yoh quelles sont les classes compétitives de seconde lignes pour du PvP et du PvE ?

Je pensais faire un Ranger ou un Thief.... Généralement c'est ce que je joue.

J'ai peur que les guerriers ne soient trop orientés tanks et c'est de la première ligne.

Et la magie ça pue  ::ninja:: 

Vous me conseillez quoi ?

----------


## Hasunay

> J'ai peur que les guerriers ne soient trop orientés tanks et c'est de la première ligne.


Ouais les guerriers sont des tanks mais dans le sens premier du terme, ce sont littéralement des chars d’assaut qui peuvent prendre de grosse baffe et faire de gros trou dans l'ennemie. Et en plus ils font aussi très mal à distance. C'est pour ça qu'une personne sur trois que tu croisera dans le jeu sera un guerrier.

----------


## lPyl

Yep, c'est broken as fuck les guerriers :D. ça tank, ça dps, ça cc...

Mais sinon, le thief ça se joue, c'est souvent une chips qui fait du gros burst. Le ranger est pas si aimé que ça en ce moment si je me trompe pas (enfin j'ai aussi croisé des chips qui font du gros burst en ranger)

----------


## Exentius

Ben disons que j'ai la nostalgie du Ranger, dans GW1 en PvP..... J'avais un build avec un DPS de folie du genre, tu crèves en 2-5 sec en saignant, brûlant et empoisonné, je balançais genre 2-3 skills et je me barrais en ricanant le temps que ma cible pourrisse sur pieds, pour recommencer mes méfaits sur quelqu'un d'autre.

----------


## lPyl

Non mais je te comprends, j'avais aussi un main ranger dans GW1. Bah j'ai plus retrouvé les sensations que j'aimais du ranger dans le thief que dans le ranger sur GW2. Juste pacque t'as une partie du dps du ranger qui vient du pet, donc d'un truc que tu maitrises pas entièrement. Et que le thief a plein de putain de mécanisme d'escape (comme le ranger de GW1 :D ).
Après si c'est vraiment l'aspect "péter la gueule à distance" qui te tiens à coeur, la c'est sur qu'il vaut mieux partir ranger/warrior.

----------


## revanwolf

> Le ranger est pas si aimé que ça en ce moment si je me trompe pas


Le rôdeur est mal-aimé à cause de tous les noobs qui le jouent en bearbow 1500 de portée.

après le problème du rôdeur en cac,c'est l’auto-attaque en épée qui est très difficile à cancel(esquive qui partent pas par exemple).

----------


## Exentius

Le thief c'est forcément du close ?
Je suppose qu'il a des compétence pour entrer et sortir de la mélée ?
Généralement les types de combattant que je recherche dans un MMO c'est soit de la distance soit du Hit and Run.

----------


## lPyl

Il a aussi du distance (shortbow et pistol), mais le shortbow, c'est très bien pour les engagements ou y a plusieurs gens, beaucoup moins bien pour les duels (à part ptet contre un envout). Le pistol, dans mes souvenirs, ça a été pas mal nerf. J'ai pas retest depuis que j'ai recommencé à jouer.

----------


## Nessou

Pour PvE tu peux jouer n'importe quelle classe tant que t'as un build DPS.
Pour PvP il faut bien distinguer si tu souhaites plus PvP ou WvW, car les classes n'ont pas la même position au niveau du meta selon le mode.
Le plus important dans le choix d'une classe principale si tu veux en choisir une c'est de préférer les mécaniques spécifiques à cette classe aux autres.
Après ce n'est pas un MMO comme les autres. Par exemple en PvP le build meta actuel en war est un build cris défensif mais rien ne t'empêche de jouer l'hambow offensif ou des builds à base d'espadon qui sont aussi viables.

Mais vu que tu parles de Hit & Run, je vais te conseiller particulièrement le voleur, et le build épée/dague qui est le build meta PvP actuel du voleur qui joue le plus sur le Hit & Run mais aussi énormément sur l'esquive. Attention cependant c'est un build avec lequel il n'est pas facile de débuter mais une fois un niveau de maîtrise acquis c'est super jouissif et prenant. Après t'as le build dague/pistolet que je trouve plus accessible pour commencer.
Petite vidéo pour illustrer :

----------


## Exentius

Je ne sais pas encore ça dépend de l'orientation de ma guilde anglo. Je commence à peine le jeu alors le PVP, c'est pas pour demain.

----------


## purEcontact

Nessou qui poste sans troll, je pensais pas que c'était possible  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Bartinoob

Joue guerrier. C'est pété en pve, rvr, pvp, quel que soit ton build. Au moins, ça reste constant  ::ninja::

----------


## Exentius

J'ai pris une guerrière pour commencer (quitte à voir un cul en jouant, autant que ce soit un beau cul).  ::ninja:: 

Après j'ai toujours une appréhension en prenant guayrrier..... La dernière fois ça ma saoulé, ça se réduisait à faire le bouclier humain pour que le reste du groupe puisse se barrer en traître.

----------


## Vroum

Aucune inquiétude ici, le guerrier est parfaitement équipé pour se barrer en traître.  ::ninja::

----------


## Bartinoob

Nan mais t'as pas besoin de fuir en guerrier. La classe n'est pas conçue pour perdre.

----------


## Sephil

C'est pas de la fuite, c'est du bait!  ::ninja:: 

Ne jamais suivre un guerrier qui semble fuir.

----------


## atavus

Oh putain; meilleur POI jamais!!

Nerf de la stab en vue: on aura des charges avec des durées. Fini je fonce et je suis pas CC.

----------


## lPyl

> Oh putain; meilleur POI jamais!!
> 
> Nerf de la stab en vue: on aura des charges avec des durées. Fini je fonce et je suis pas CC.


YEY

(non je dis pas ça pacqu'en tant que voleur, la seule stab que j'ai c'est celle que je peux voler :D )

----------


## purEcontact

Je trouve que c'est une bonne chose.
Ça redonne de l'intérêt aux 3 skills du gardien qui ne servent plus à rien contre un ennemi sous stab (en fait, ça redonne surtout de l'intérêt au sanctuaire).

Je trouvais qu'il tapait pas fort dans la vidéo, du coup, j'ai rematé le passage où il montre son perso : je pense qu'il est en full céleste (ou pas loin).
Du coup, j'attends de voir les 2 autres légendes, ça sera peut être une classe intéressante à jouer.
J'avoue que, pour le moment, les auto-attaques qui posent des conditions, ça me refroidi pas mal parce qu'en général, ça veut dire que ce qu'on gagne en condition, on le perd en dégâts bruts.

Bon, bah j'attends qu'ils dévoilent la spécialisation du gardien la semaine prochaine ( ::ninja:: ), pour savoir si je dois commencer à stuff mes rerolls en élevé 'ou pas  ::ninja:: ).

----------


## Hasunay

De mon sens je vois pas forcement ça comme un nerf de la stab mais plus comme une manière de l'équilibrer, les classes qui auront facilement accès à la stab (guerrier) auront un stack moins élevé qu'une classe avec un accès plus ardu (nécro).

Après pour le revenant il me plait bien, j'ai l'impression qu'il a un fort côté soutien et franchement ça me plait. Pis bon balancer des marteaux de fumé dans la gueule de ses ennemies c'est quand même super classe  ::):

----------


## purEcontact

3 secondes de stab toutes les 7 secondes, j'trouve que c'est pas le meilleur exemple comme "classe ayant un accès ardu à la stab"  ::P: .

Le revenant a l'air d'être bien fumé niveau stab : son aoe du marteau donne une stab (et peut être relativement spammé) et l'esquive peut filer de la stab également.
Faut voir comment ils vont équilibrer celles du gardien (c'est un peu son taf dans un groupe, ça et l'égide).

----------


## Hasunay

Ouais mais j'utilise jamais ce trait après c'est peut-être effectivement pas la classe qui a le pire accès à stab mais quand tu tente de fuir en wvw avec un nécro qui déjà manque de mobilité et qui en plus ce fait chain cc tu ressens très fort le manque de stab.

Effectivement dans l’état actuel des choses le revenant à l'air d'être un meilleur support que le gardien ...  le mur de fumé du marteau !  :Bave:

----------


## purEcontact

Sachant que c'est un mur directionnel et mobile, je le trouve pas vraiment fumé.
C'est peut-être cool en attaque mais il est absolument nul en défense : si tu veux te barrer soit tu backpedal (lolz...), soit il n'est d'aucune utilité.
On ne sait pas non comment il réagit par rapport aux murs, si il est impossible de l'utiliser dans un coin (ou packé), il ne sert à rien dans les donjons.

Globalement, y'a rien qui me paraît ultra OP chez le revenant mais on a vu moins de 50% des capacités (compétences / traits / légendes) de la classe.
J'attends de voir a quel point cépété en zerk.

----------


## Hasunay

Mec t'as pas le droit de casser mes rêves comme ça  ::cry:: 

Plus sérieusement j'ai du mal à comprendre comment une compétence de mobile puisse être moins intéressante que l'équivalent immobile. La compétence à, pour le moment, une durée de 6 secondes pour 12 secondes de cd du coup je vois vraiment un gros intérêt défensive, ça permet de nullifié complétement le 2 du ranger longbow par exemple.

----------


## purEcontact

La contrainte de placement fait qu'il est moins craqué que le mur du gardien par exemple.
Tu attaques un mec et un ranger rentre dans le combat.
En revenant, tu dois lacher ton combat en cours pour te concentrer vers le ranger ou te demerder pour avoir toujours les 2 en face de toi.
En gardien, tu places ton mur et tu te places comme tu veux autour, t'as finalement moins de contraintes.

----------


## Nessou

N'oublions pas que le mur du revenant est un skill d'arme et non un utilitaire, et qu'il a également un faible cooldown et une faible durée.

----------


## Sephil

cépété !  ::ninja::

----------


## purEcontact

J'en parlais avec barti et je sais plus qui sur mumble mais contrairement à ce que je pensais : quand on achète un item de donjon contre des tokens ou quand on ouvre une boite de spvp, l'objet est lié au compte mais pas lié à l'âme.
Du coup, me manque pas grand chose pour débloquer la collection complète d'arah.

----------


## Bartinoob

L'inconvénient c'est que c'est lié au compte quand même donc exit la banque de guilde  ::'(:

----------


## purEcontact

Histoire de pas faire 30 pages dessus dans le topic des leaks :

----------


## Zevka

Enfin !

Ça rendait claustro...

Elle arrive quand cette nouvelle caméra ?

----------


## Leybi

Mardi prochain !

----------


## atavus

Les ailes noires sont dispos mais ne sont affiché que pour 24 heures.

----------


## Wizi

Ça sent la montée en flèche du prix des gemmes. J'espère que ceux les voulaient aient prévu le coup.

----------


## Tygra

Pas vraiment de source officielle, donc je le mets pas dans le post concerné, mais on a le droit à une première vidéo sur le système de masteries !



En résumé pour ceux qui n'ont pas envie de tout regarder : 



> *Gliding*
>   1 Mastery Point: Glider Basics - Gain access to the glider so that  you can glide like a squirrel across the highest point of the Heart of  Thorns
>   1 Mastery Point: Thick Wings - With practice, you learn to treat the  wings of your glider, strengthening the flaps, allowing you to stay in  the air longer
>   2 Mastery Points: Updraft Use - Improved design to your glider  handles and slits in the wings let you confidently fly into updrafts,  allowing a boost to your flight height and the ability to travel to  never-before-reachable locations
>   5 Mastery Points: Stronger Bindings - You learn to bind the wings of  your glider with stronger binding straps. The result is longer glide  times without tearing apart your wings!
>   7 Mastery Points: Fast Deploy Wings - Through a series of  high-tension springs and quick-release levers, you've rigged your glider  to be able to deploy its wings more frequently.
>   10 Mastery Points: Powerful Leap - After intensive leg training, you  have learned to boost yourself into your glide with far greater force.
> *Exalted Lore*
>   1 Mastery Point: Mordremoth's Bane - The Exalted introduce you to the  basics of combatting the Mordrem. Their conditions affect you far less.
> ...

----------


## atavus

Une video de la démo de la PAX.

----------


## purEcontact

Je mets ça là en attendant :

Fractal Guide

Je me taperais peut être une adaptation en français puisqu'on a pas mal de nouveaux arrivants qui n'ont jamais fait de fractales (ou très peu).

----------


## JulLeBarge

Ah ouai tiens je fais parti de ceux qui n'ont jamais mis les pieds dans une fractale ! Merci pour ce guide

----------


## olih

> Ah ouai tiens je fais parti de ceux qui n'ont jamais mis les pieds dans une fractale ! Merci pour ce guide


Il y a pas mal de canard dans ce cas et ces derniers temps, il y a quasiment une fractale bas lvl organisée par soirée  ::wub:: .
Du coup, c'est vraiment le bon moment pour trouver des gens bas niveau fractale avec l'envie de progresser.

----------


## Haelnak

Je vais "revenir" sur GW2 dès début avril. Mais je suis un débutant.
J'ai monté un Asura ingé mais il n'a pas de stuff, et un Charr guerrier full zerk + 20 ar (ça date de fin août/début septembre 2014).
À mon actif : une quinzaine de fractales et la moitié des donjons. 

Du coup je ne connais assez peu les donjons et fractales (sauf celle avec Mai Trin -Fractale des brumes il me semble-), j'espère que vous serez toujours aussi chauds dans un mois.

----------


## Wizi

La promo du jour qui ne dure que 24h est le cochon d'or !

----------


## atavus



----------


## Tygra

Le jeu est à nouveau à 10€ du 6 au 8 mars ! Profitez-en  :;):

----------


## JulLeBarge

10€ ! Purée ça vaut le coup, je pense que je vais en gifter un sur CPCGifts tiens...

----------


## purEcontact

L'offre début à 6 mars 15h et se fini 9 mars 7h59.
(Autant être précis  ::P: )

----------


## atavus

Mastery bis:
 - La liste mastery dans la démo n'est pas complète; Il y en aura plus au lancement.
 - Le système de mastery dans la démo est juste pour la démo. Dans le système quand on débloque une mastery avec les points on doit ensuite l'activer et remplir sa barre avec de l'expérience pour débloquer la mastery juste comme les reward track en Pvp.
 - Anet n'a pas encore décidé si les tomes de connaissances auront un impact sur la progression des mastery.

----------


## Exentius

> Le jeu est à nouveau à 10€ du 6 au 8 mars ! Profitez-en


NAON ! Je vais brûler un bébé phoque  :tired: .

J'ai acheté le jeu y a deux semaines, j'ai eu à peine le temps d'y toucher.

----------


## atavus

Non; ce n'est pas une erreur. ::ninja::

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/2753...6e3c5e9f0d.jpg
> 
> Non; ce n'est pas une erreur.


Cette vision cauchemardesque...  ::wacko::

----------


## Sephil

Seulement 5 ? Tu fais pâle figure à côté d'un jeune chinois dont je tairai le nom...  ::ninja::

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Si tu parle de ce farmeur chinois pas vraiment chintok, mais certainement toqué.

----------


## BigGift

Hello tous, dites moi est ce que quelqu'un a encore un compte gw1 bien fourni en minipet? je cherche encore 9-10 minipets pour enfin debloquer la grosse epee noire trop bienkikou  ::ninja::

----------


## Sephil

Tu paies combien ?  ::trollface::

----------


## BigGift

Na c'est bon j'ai trouvé ceux qui me manquait sur le compte d'un ami  ::):  
Et Mars a deja proposé de m'aider demain, alors vade retro vils capitalistes!  ::ninja::

----------


## Bartinoob

P'tite info si ça intéresse des gens : 




> Accounts where the level of the highest character that ever existed is below level 30 will only see the first three achievements of each category. Accounts with a highest character level below level 10 will only see the first achievement of each category.


Traduction à l'arrache : "Les comptes dont le niveau du plus haut personnage (ayant existé) est inférieur à 30 ne verront que les 3 premiers succès de chaque catégorie. Les comptes dont ce niveau est inférieur à 10 ne verront que le premier".

En gros, si vous avez un compte tout neuf et que vous souhaitez faire la daily dans une seule catégorie, y a juste à passer lvl 10  ::): 

La source, c'est là : http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Dail...s_achievements

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Petite précision.
Si vous êtes inférieur à 10 et que vous passer 30 dans la journée, il faudra attendre le reset de la quoti pour avoir accès à plus de succès.
Dans tous les cas, le changement du nombre de succès réalisable prendra effet au moment du reset de la quotidienne.


Maintenant, la partie qui tâche. Le neuneu qui s'est dit que c'était une bonne idée n'a pas du tester.
Vu que derrière, il faut être lvl 18 pour aller en McM et donc pouvoir faire la quoti McM et 22 pour le SPvP.

Résultat, tant que vous n'êtes pas lvl 22, vous ne pouvez pas terminer de quoti (3 succès).

----------


## Bartinoob

Si. Y a juste à utiliser les portails de l'arche du lion, et ça débloque l'accès pour de bon. Tu peux même débloquer le switch d'armes au lvl 2 en passant par le spvp  :;): 

J'ai fait la quoti au lvl 2 sans problème, avec un succès pve, un mcm et un pvp. Ce bonheur de racler la gueule d'un voleur avec ses légendaires, en étant un guerrier lvl 3 et en finissant par un finisher lapin  :Bave:

----------


## lPyl

Petite info rapport à la question qui se posait hier sur les vieux persos pas levelés et l'acquisition des traits:

Mon guerrier qui était 2 au moment de la maj vient de passer 30. Tout les traits ont l'air d'être débloqués (y a pas de cadenas dessus) sauf les XIII. \o/

----------


## Bartinoob

Oui, les persos pré-màj sont clean. J'avais aussi fait une nécro lvl 2 juste avant, mais pas les slots pour d'autres, donc j'ai une elem et une voleuse qui sont avec le système crade  :Emo: 

Anet plz  :Emo:

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Petite info rapport à la question qui se posait hier sur les vieux persos pas levelés et l'acquisition des traits:
> 
> Mon guerrier qui était 2 au moment de la maj vient de passer 30. Tout les traits ont l'air d'être débloqués (y a pas de cadenas dessus) sauf les XIII. \o/


J'ai pas compris ce que tu veux dire: comment ça tes persos lvl 2 passent lvl 30 ? Oo J'ai 2 persos lvl 2 sur mon compte, ça fait un moment qu'ils sont là, et hier soir ils étaient toujours lvl 2.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Il a joué avec depuis, et là, il vient d'attendre le niveau 30.

----------


## Bartinoob

Il dit juste que les personnages créés avant l'update d'avril dernier, quel que soit leur niveau, n'ont pas besoin de faire des events à la c*n ou d'acheter les traits en po+points de comp pour avoir les traits débloqués. Une fois que tu débloques l'accès à la colonne novice/maître/grand maître, t'as accès à tout sauf aux traits XIII.

----------


## lPyl

Comme dit par les deux personnes avant moi. Et comme j'avais créé tout mes persos avant la MaJ (les joies du sPvP :3 ), j'ai aucun perso qui a le système pourri :3.

----------


## Adu

Bon je viens de dépoussiérer mon compte (Deluxe Digitale dont j'ai joui à peu près 10 min au moment de la sortie, n'ayant pas le PC pour faire tourner le jeu de façon convenable).
Je vais enfin tester un peu plus ce jeu, donc ne vous étonnez pas si je demande bientôt à vous rejoindre et si je vous pose 453543 questions bien débiles (mais j'ai l'habitude de chercher un minimum avant de demander)

----------


## lPyl

Tiens en passant, ça intéresserait des gens de faire les donjons en mode histoire? (histoire de savoir si ça vaut la peine de créer un topic pour).

Pacqu'il parait qu'il y a des reward tracks associés, mais qu'ils ont été incapable de check si les gens l'avaient déjà fait...

----------


## Sephil

Y en a plusieurs qui se solotent aisément. ^^
Et je m'y connais en donjon histoire (certains se souviendront...  ::ninja::  )

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Il dit juste que les personnages créés avant l'update d'avril dernier, quel que soit leur niveau, n'ont pas besoin de faire des events à la c*n ou d'acheter les traits en po+points de comp pour avoir les traits débloqués. Une fois que tu débloques l'accès à la colonne novice/maître/grand maître, t'as accès à tout sauf aux traits XIII.


ah ok, en effet c'est plus clair !
C'est sûr que le système actuel est très contraignant, mais bon je suis arrivé trop tard pour connaitre le précédent...

----------


## Anonyme220622

Bon, envoyez moi vos items gold, je les mets à la forge:

----------


## lPyl

> Y en a plusieurs qui se solotent aisément. ^^
> Et je m'y connais en donjon histoire (certains se souviendront...  )


Ah ouais?  ::o: 
Ça m'intéresse ;D

----------


## olih

> Bon, envoyez moi vos items gold, je les mets à la forge:
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/564...e6d55b0c2f.jpg


I was here  :Cigare: 
Maintenant il me doit 40 po pour la deuxième mise en vente  :tired:

----------


## revanwolf

> Bon, envoyez moi vos items gold, je les mets à la forge:
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/564...e6d55b0c2f.jpg


...Les mots me manquent.

----------


## atavus

Moi pas. :Gerbe:

----------


## Lee Tchii

Je suis jalousie.
Ou pas  ::P:

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Je suis jalousie.
> Ou pas


Elle rage tellement qu'elle a du encore déménager... (plaintes de ses voisins, toussa)








 ::ninja::

----------


## lPyl

> Y en a plusieurs qui se solotent aisément. ^^
> Et je m'y connais en donjon histoire (certains se souviendront...  )


Bon bah j'ai essayé de soloter. Quasi réussi asca hier (j'ai eu besoin d'aide sur les amants  ::P:  , merci abso). Et aujourd'hui j'ai lancé caudecus. J'ai arrêté au bout d'une demi heure. C'est juste chiant à mourir. T'enchaines les sacs à point de vie. C'est juste un concours de qui réussira à rester en vie entre toi et le groupe de PNJ en face. Et tu mets 5/10 minute par sac de point de vie.

(et j'avais jamais fait attention, mais c'est bien marrant de voir que les PNJ avec toi qui ont le pourtour légendaire et qui se font descendre par des mecs argent, voire des mecs normaux :D)

----------


## Kiyo

Pour l'avoir fait récemment avec mon 2nd compte, tu trouves un groupes en quelques minutes via le lfg et tu le fais tranquillement au pire, se les soloter n'est pas franchement utile vu la facilité de trouver un groupe et de les faire en règle générale (pas encore testé pour les 2-3 derniers).

----------


## lPyl

Ouais je sais, je voulais juste tester ce que ça donnait en solo solo. Ça faisait longtemps que j'avais pas fait de PvE (enfin surtout des donjons en mode story  ::P:  ). Bah je me suis rappelé pourquoi j'aimais pas vraiment le PvE de GW2 :D.

----------


## Sephil

Nah mais faut skip les trash, hein !  ::P: 

Et jouer guerrier aide pas mal aussi.  ::ninja::

----------


## lPyl

Oui enfin genre dans caudecus, y a pas/peu de trash. T'as genre 7 champion (gold) que tu dois obligatoirement buter + 2/3 event ou tu bois buter pas mal d' argents.

Et c'est sur que si tu prends la profession la plus pétée, c'plus simple :D.

----------


## Bartinoob

Tu peux aussi y aller à poil avec une spé gardien alté mais faudra pas venir te plaindre sur ce topic que t'en chies  ::ninja::

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Tu peux aussi y aller à poil avec une spé gardien alté mais faudra pas venir te plaindre sur ce topic que t'en chies


Ouais, une spé gardien alté à l'espadon !

----------


## Bartinoob

Allez, un petit repost, dédicace à Pure  ::ninja::

----------


## Mariska

Plop les gens, 

J'ai une petite question très con mais qui devient obsédante : il y a moyen de virer le petit encadré vert indiquant où continuer son histoire perso si on a pas fini ladite histoire perso ? Ça fait des mois que je me trimballe ce truc, j'trouve rien dans les options et j'en peux plus d'avoir mon coin d'écran envahi par ce machin !

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Tu peux "abandonner" l'histoire perso en lançant une histoire de la seconde saison de l'histoire vivante, et ensuite tu clique sur "abandonner", et ça disparaît.

----------


## Mariska

> Tu peux "abandonner" l'histoire perso en lançant une histoire de la seconde saison de l'histoire vivante, et ensuite tu clique sur "abandonner", et ça disparaît.


Je vais essayer ça, merci !  ::):

----------


## Bartinoob

Et du coup c'est remplacé par une merdouille qui t'indique le panorama le plus proche ...  :tired:

----------


## purEcontact

Ca, tu peux le désactiver dans les options barti.
Par contre, je suis pas certains que tu peux faire disparaitre l'histoire vivante comme ça tatsu.

Si tu abandonnes l'histoire vivante, ça te remet l'histoire personnelle.
J'ai eu le malheur d'abandonner un épisode sur ma gardienne alors que j'ai tout terminé, je dois refaire le dernier épisode pour qu'il disparaisse.

----------


## Mariska

Ouai j'ai essayé, effectivement ça ne marche pas. Ça remplace juste par l'histoire vivante tant que cette dernière n'est pas abandonnée.  ::(:

----------


## Nessou

https://www.guildwars2.com/en/news/t...r-test-season/

----------


## Sephil

::wub::

----------


## purEcontact

> Allez, un petit repost, dédicace à Pure

----------


## atavus

BETA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!

 :Bave:  :Bave:  :Bave:  :Bave:  :Bave:  :Bave:  :Bave:  :Bave:  :Bave:  :Bave:

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Je dirais même mieux :

----------


## mikelion

Tiens ils ne font plus ça le week-end ?

----------


## Sephil

Gratz. ^^

Y en a eu d'autres dans la guilde CPC ?

----------


## NayeDjel

> Je dirais même mieux :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/77f...2821c1c8d1.jpg


Rester afk à l'arche toute la journée c'est être un joueur fidèle ? pro tip  ::ninja::

----------


## BigGift

GG les élus, hate d'entendre ce que vous aurez a en dire  ::):

----------


## purEcontact

"Putain je passe mon temps sur l'écran de login et quand je peux me co, je me fais déco dans la minute".

----------


## Lee Tchii

Punaise ...
On ne me prend pas comme data analyst.
On ne me prend pas comme béta testeuse ...
Ce jeu me hait  ::sad::

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

En même temps, tu joue plus Lee Tchii.

Et puis, pense à Abso qui n'est pas prise non plus. On suspecte Tynril de pas vouloir qu'elle se rende compte qu'il fait nawak.  ::ninja::

----------


## Lee Tchii

Ben qui te dit que la Béta ne tombait pas dans mon créneau de "je ne vais rien à avoir à faire d'autre que jouer" ? Hein ! Hein ?

----------


## purEcontact

T'es loyale vénale leetchi, si t'étais "fidèle vénale", peut être que t'aurais pu être prise dans le stress test.
 ::ninja::

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Ben qui te dit que la Béta ne tombait pas dans mon créneau de "je ne vais rien à avoir à faire d'autre que jouer" ? Hein ! Hein ?


Si c'était le cas, on t'aurais vu sur mumble (et le topic des citations aurait plus d'activité)

----------


## Lee Tchii

C'est du futur Tatsu  ::o: 
Et j'ai pas marqué sur mon CV "Loyale Vénale" ... donc qui m'a balancé ? Qui ?  ::o:

----------


## purEcontact

Mister T.

 ::ninja::

----------


## lPyl

Tiens question con que je me posais. Y a des gens qu'utilisent les skills raciaux? Ou c'est juste une partie du jeu qui sert à rien?

----------


## JulLeBarge

Je sais même pas ce que c'est  ::ninja::

----------


## Sephil

> Tiens question con que je me posais. Y a des gens qu'utilisent les skills raciaux? Ou c'est juste une partie du jeu qui sert à rien?


A une époque les humains utilisaient le heal sur certaines classes pour un burst heal. Lana s'était amusé avec le reaper of grenth aussi un soir quand on roamait à 3. ^^
Le daze en asura est pas mal, surtout en ingé avec le skill ceinture. La zone de poison asura aussi est pas mal pour les classes qui n'y ont pas accès.
Y a 2 elites norn qui sont utilisés : bear form pour le rush contre un mur (à moins que ça ait été fix comme le fiery rush des FGS d'ele, j'ai pas testé depuis), et le snow leopard pour les spé fuite en McM...
En sylvari, y a des espèces de tourelles plante que tu peux poser, qui servaient de leurre pour soloter le chemin d'hodgins dans Asca par exemple (étape des terriers).

Voilà ce qui me vient comme ça de mémoire, pour le reste je sais plus trop, mais je crois que c'est de la daube.

/edit : ah si y a aussi le pistol shot en charr qui fournit un evade supplémentaire. Quand j'essayais des strats pour Liadri 8 orbes, j'avais joué un peu avec.

----------


## purEcontact

Tu oublies les chiens de balthazar en guerrier dans ascalon !
C'est opti !

 ::trollface::

----------


## Ptit gras

En McM la zone poison Asura et l'élite Grenth humain sont joués mais "très rarement". J'avais vu tourner des builds de rodeur roaming avec pain inverser (Asura) aussi.

----------


## purEcontact

J'ai vu la basse, j'ai insta-buy.

Elle fait un bruit de merde mais elle a au moins le mérite d'être classe... :

----------


## atavus

RESEARCH-Opening-150-SHADOW-DYE-KITS

C'est bon; il existe pire que moi.

----------


## purEcontact

j'ai demandé un remboursement de ma bouse basse :




> Merci d'avoir contacté l'équipe d'assistance clientèle de Guild Wars 2.
> Il nous est actuellement impossible de répondre à votre demande. En effet, il ne nous est pas possible de vérifier l'achat de l'objet.
> Cependant, nous vous invitons à nous recontacter à l'avenir en cas de problème ou pour toute autre question.


L'excuse de mayrde, dire "nous ne remboursons pas cet objet", ça me parait un peu plus honnête. 
Ou alors, ils n'ont pas l'historique des transactions et là, ça fait peur parce que j'ai claqué 10€ et les mecs sont pas foutus de retrouver une trace de l'achat  :tired: .

----------


## Bartinoob

Pourquoi tu veux déjà te la faire rembourser ?  ::o:

----------


## atavus

Il a décraqué. ::trollface::

----------


## purEcontact

> Pourquoi tu veux déjà te la faire rembourser ?


Parce que c'est pas une basse au niveau sonore.
Je sais pas ce qu'ils ont pris comme instrument mais c'est juste dégueulasse.

----------


## Nessou

Mes 15 comptes achetés 10 euro unité bannis par ArenaNet pour participation à la vente de gold sachant que je n'ai fais qu'envoyer des ressources à mon compte principal avec pour les vendre et m'acheter des skins, et que 8 d'entre eux ont encore rien envoyé vu que c'était impossible pour l'instant.
Je fais quoi maintenant ?  :tired:

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Mes 15 comptes achetés 10 euro unité bannis par ArenaNet pour participation à la vente de gold sachant que je n'ai fais qu'envoyer des ressources à mon compte principal avec pour les vendre et m'acheter des skins, et que 8 d'entre eux ont encore rien envoyé vu que c'était impossible pour l'instant.
> Je fais quoi maintenant ?


Vache...
Déjà, tu contacte le support pour voir ce que ça donne, et tu ouvre des litiges paypal, vu que ça fait pas encore 60 jours pour pas mal de tes comptes.

----------


## atavus

> Mes 15 comptes achetés 10 euro unité bannis par ArenaNet pour participation à la vente de gold sachant que je n'ai fais qu'envoyer des ressources à mon compte principal avec pour les vendre et m'acheter des skins, et que 8 d'entre eux ont encore rien envoyé vu que c'était impossible pour l'instant.
> Je fais quoi maintenant ?


Rohhhh c'est vache quand même. ::'(:

----------


## Sephil

> Mes 15 comptes achetés 10 euro unité bannis par ArenaNet pour participation à la vente de gold sachant que je n'ai fais qu'envoyer des ressources à mon compte principal avec pour les vendre et m'acheter des skins, et que 8 d'entre eux ont encore rien envoyé vu que c'était impossible pour l'instant.
> Je fais quoi maintenant ?


Un pote s'était fait ban pour se genre de transfert entre son compte et celui de sa copine.
Il a été déban dans la journée après avoir expliqué la situation et donné les preuves d'achat des 2 comptes.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Perso, aucun de mes 7 comptes n'est ban. C'est probablement parce que je joue réellement sur chacun des comptes. (Objectif avoir un perso 80 stuff sur chaque compte)

----------


## Tynril

Comme dit en jeu - contacte le support, fourni les preuves d'achat, explique la situation. C'est sur que c'est chiant, mais c'est pas vraiment la norme, alors ça me surprendrait pas que ça ait déclenché une alerte quelque part. Courage !

----------


## Bartinoob

Perso je suis comme tatsu, mes deux comptes supplémentaires me servent à farmer des gens en plus de farmer des lauriers donc ça devrait être bon  ::ninja::

----------


## Charmide

RIP Nessou

----------


## Ptit gras

RIP Nessou1 Nessou2 Nessou3...  ::trollface::

----------


## Nessou

La Team Nessou est de retour, merci au support d'ArenaNet pour leur réactivité et leur compréhension.  :;):

----------


## purEcontact

Teaser : le poisson d'avril de cette année est le moins drôle jusqu'à maintenant.

----------


## Sephil

Perso je me suis bien marré. :D

J'ai prêté un compte à mon cousin pour qu'il teste le jeu et il me dit "pourquoi mon perso a les bras écartés comme un abruti ?".
J'ai réfléchi 5 minutes, j'ai vu la date dans le coin de mon écran, je me suis co, et j'ai entendu mon charr faire des bruits d'avion quand il court.

Un beau moment WTF !

----------


## lPyl

Ouais enfin les bruits d'avion ça va 5 minute. Après ça devient très très vite insupportable (heureusement, ils sont pas présent quand t'es dans une arène sPvP :D )

----------


## purEcontact

Comme prévu : j'ai fait ma daily PvP (parce que c'est désactivé en arène) et je me suis déconnecté.
Je reprendrais mes fractales quotidiennes quand cette "blague" sera désactivée.

----------


## Bartinoob

C'est aussi comme ça en PVE, pas uniquement en ville ? J'ai juste rejoins un match pvp pour voir et effectivement c'était viré.

----------


## purEcontact

C'est comme ça partout en PvE.
Si ils l'avaient jarté en fractale, j'aurais fait mes 12~16 fractales daily.

----------


## lPyl

C'est comme ça en WvW (j'ai testé rapidement pour les quotis). Donc j'imagine qu'en PvE aussi.

----------


## Wizi

J'ai retrouvé Bob dans sa caverne !

----------


## atavus

Pour tynril :




Oh et Red panda Overload

----------


## purEcontact

:^_^:

----------


## Maderone

Trop drôle xD

----------


## Bartinoob

J'avais déjà vu la variante macbook air, mais ce rire me fait replonger à chaque fois  ::lol::

----------


## ricochet

Bon ben banni au bout d'un mois soit 20h00 de jeu pour fraude à la vente. J'ai ouvert un ticket mais je comprends pas trop ce qui à pu se passer. Compte piraté ou ils ont remplacé le ban hammer par une arme de clôture massive ?
Il est évident que je n'ai jamais acheté/vendu quoi que ce soit à quiconque. Je suis bien trop radin pour çà.

----------


## Bartinoob

T'as plus de détails ? Ça veut dire quoi "fraude à la vente" ?

----------


## ricochet

en gros, j'ai du me connecter en début de semaine sans problème je crois. Et ce soir "pouf", j'ai plus de compte.

----------


## purEcontact

Question bête mais : t'as envoyé de l'argent à quelqu'un ?

----------


## Tynril

Ça sent le piratage. Le support devrait pouvoir t'en dire plus.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

C'est quand même bizarre, même pour un piratage, y'a rien eu de pris dans la banque de guilde CPC et pourtant, y'a quelques po à se faire.
A moins que son compte n'eut servi qu'a spam des annonces pvpchiottes

----------


## Sephil

Activez votre double authentification. On commence à plus trop savoir en quelle langue le dire. :/

----------


## purEcontact

Une petite piqûre de rappel : Tuto rapide Winauth.

----------


## ricochet

> Question bête mais : t'as envoyé de l'argent à quelqu'un ?


En aucun cas.

Utilisation purement casual du jeu, lvl 18 en 20h de jeu. Je me promène pour le moment.
Je joue uniquement solo pour le moment.

Et pour la double authentification, j'y penserais quand le compte sera réouvert. Le rajouter dans le premier post du topic serait pas mal d'ailleurs.

----------


## mikelion

"Si vous avez hâte de jouer à Guild Wars 2: Heart of Thorns™ pour expérimenter Bastion, le nouveau mode de jeu JcJ, connectez-vous le mardi 14 avril pour découvrir la bêta publique JcJ Bastion ! La carte sera disponible dans Guild Wars 2 pour 24 heures, de façon à vous laisser le temps d’envahir le fort ennemi et de défendre le vôtre."

Si le mode est dispo à partir de mardi soir, c'est la galère, je bosse mercredi de bonne heure après avoir sûrement passer 2 jours chez moi à glander.

----------


## Bartinoob

> Une petite piqûre de rappel : Tuto rapide Winauth.


Pour les anglophiles dotés d'un smartphone : 

https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/foru...Authentication

----------


## Mariska

> Pour les anglophiles dotés d'un smartphone : 
> 
> https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/foru...Authentication


Egalement accessible pour les francophones (onglet "Sécurité" quand on est dans son compte).

----------


## BigGift

Hello tous, je suis en train de lire le bouquin Edge of Destiny. Et cette lecture, un moment en particulier, m'a fait remettre en question mon idée de Logan.

 ::ninja::  ATTENTION SPOILER  ::ninja:: 

A un moment, Logan est appelé a la cour, il rencontre la reine qui, lui fait un truc pas tres catholique avec ses mains, mais surtout j'ai l'impression qu'elle l'enchante avec ses pouvoirs de mesmer, en lui disant je cite approximativement "Tu m'appartiens maintenant, si j'ai besoin de toi tu viens immediatementt'as pas le choix".

Donc par rapport a ca, je me demande si ce pauvre Logan ne se prend pas les griefs de toute la communauté gw2 pour quelquechose dont il n'est au final, pas vraiment responsable, puisqu'etant enchanté, il ne pouvait absolument pas ne pas repondre a l'appel de la reine...

 ::ninja::  FIN DU SPOILER  ::ninja:: 

Voila je voulais savoir ce que vous en pensiez.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Tu sais qu'en mode avancé, tu as un bouton pour mettre des balises spoiler ?
[ SPOILER] [ /SPOILER]


Et de toute façon, les deux sont à mettre au bout d'une corde !

----------


## atavus

Tiens un nouveau scam:

----------


## ricochet

Bon, mon compte est débloque mais la restauration m'a fait perdre quelques niveaux et quelques sessions de jeu. Rien de bien grave mais je me demande vraiment si c'est pas un faux positif leur histoire.

----------


## Tynril

S'il y a eut une restauration , c'est que le compte était en bien pire état avant la restauration qu’après (faire une restauration implique toujours un minimum de vérifications car ça peut potentiellement être abusé: tu files ton légendaire fraîchement crafté a un pote, puis "oh j'ai été hack, restaurez mon compte plz", et hop, 2ème légendaire gratos).

Tu as très probablement été hacké. Active l'authenticator, ne réutilise pas tes mots de passe, vérifie si ton PC est clean  ::):

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Je n'en suis vraiment pas aussi sûr que ce que tu dis Tynril.

Chez LRD, y'a eu un gars qui s'est fait hack et qui s'est reconnecté avant que le connards transfert tout vers des comptes tiers.
Il avait alors transféré tout l'agent restant en banque de guilde.
Il me semble que c'est par honnêteté que le lrd avait re-transféré les sous sur son compte avant restauration, le support ne donnant pas l'impression d'en avoir quelque chose à faire.

----------


## Bartinoob

J'en ai eu un autre un peu crade perso :

----------


## lPyl

La phrase qu'il y a après le lien Oo

----------


## ricochet

> Je n'en suis vraiment pas aussi sûr que ce que tu dis Tynril.


 J'ai du me faire hacker vers le 6 avril ou après. Et la restauration a été faite sur une save du 23 mars. J'avais du faire deux-trois sessions de quelques heures entre ces deux dates et je suis sure que mon compte était clean jusqu'au 5 avril.

Bon, le compte est restauré, j'ai la double authentification sur mon mail + authentification par mail pour GW2 (google auth ne veux pas fonctionner sur mon portable). Je devrais être tranquille pour un moment. Incident clos quoi.

Je suis surtout heureux que la guilde n'ai pas souffert de mon manquement de sécurité.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> J'en ai eu un autre un peu crade perso : 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/14d2266...4754de1542.jpg


Si tu as reçu ce message hier, on voit l'efficacité du support... Deux jours après mon report, le gars est toujours pas ban...

----------


## Bartinoob

> La phrase qu'il y a après le lien Oo


Yep. Mine de rien, ça peut sauver des comptes.

Et après vérif, elle est bien absente si un dev t'envoie un mail  ::ninja::

----------


## Gwenn

J'ai eu un truc similaire aussi mais je savais que c'était du scam avant de le lire vu le petit warning qu'il y a en bas du message.
Très pratique d'ailleurs.
Y'a pas moyen de mettre une liste de blocage dans les messages de ce genre quand un lien commençant par "http://account.guildwars2.com" est écrit ? 
Ou limiter l'envoi de ce genre de messages à 3-4 par jour (avec le même début d'URL) et par compte.

----------


## Kiyo

> Yep. Mine de rien, ça peut sauver des comptes.
> 
> Et après vérif, elle est bien absente si un dev t'envoie un mail


Je pense qu'il parlait de la phrase qui ne veut rien dire juste après le lien, pas de l'avertissement du bas. J'ai toujours bien aimé ces messages d'ailleurs pour l'"originalité" de leurs tournures de phrases*. Sur wow ils commençaient souvent leurs wisp par un truc du type "Bonjour les amis" et ils prétendaient qu'on avait gagné des montures, ils avaient plus le sens du fun que ceux de gw2 je trouve...

*autrement appelé "fail de google trad"

----------


## purEcontact

Dites, je suis le seul à avoir un temps de refresh du navigateur JcJ qui est assez long (dans les 5 secondes) et qui freeze le chat de guilde le temps qu'il soit terminé ?
Je sais pas depuis quand c'est comme ça mais ça fait un petit moment déjà (une semaine, peut être deux).

----------


## Bartinoob

La longueur oui, mais j'ai pas aperçu ce freeze au niveau de la guilde ...

----------


## lPyl

Pareil que barti

----------


## Tynril

::wub::

----------


## Haelnak

Cette promo même pas camouflée  ::ninja::

----------


## purEcontact

J'aime pas trop cette nouvelle couleur du gardien.  ::ninja::

----------


## Bartinoob

Je suppose que c'est une revenante. 

Je suppose aussi que 95% des gens qui tomberont sur cette image retiendront surtout l'idée suivante :

----------


## atavus

Moi je retiens bouclier légendaire.

----------


## Sephil

C'est une mesmer les gens.

----------


## purEcontact

Nan !  ::o:

----------


## purEcontact

DLgamer n'est pas censé être une boutique sérieuse ?

----------


## Sephil

> Nan !


Ouais j'aurais dû dire Barti au lieu des gens. J'avais pas loupé ton smiley.  ::P:

----------


## JulLeBarge

> DLgamer n'est pas censé être une boutique sérieuse ?


Wat ?! C'est sérieux ?!  ::O:

----------


## El Super

Corrigé....

----------


## lPyl

Nerf des turrets \o/

----------


## Bartinoob

Wut ?

---------- Post added at 19h06 ---------- Previous post was at 19h05 ----------




> Ouais j'aurais dû dire Barti au lieu des gens. J'avais pas loupé ton smiley.


Les épaulettes ressemblent à l'armure de Rytlock. Et je vous merde  ::ninja::

----------


## purEcontact

10h de farm, pas de drop de portail.
Le taux de loot est donc officiellement infâme.

----------


## Sephil

Ahah, merci, ça m'évite de me poser la question de savoir si je me log pour tenter d'en avoir un.  ::P: 

Encore un truc uniquement droppable par les Papry et Wizi, ça.  ::ninja::

----------


## atavus

J'ai pas de moule en loot mec.

----------


## Sephil

Non mais t'es un chie-noix !  ::ninja::

----------


## freuf

Je viens de choper le portail beta apres 10min a Silverwastes, sans bonus d'event ni MF ni que dalle. C'etait une recompense d'event. Ils ont annonce que le taux de drop etait ameliore, ca joue peut etre.

----------


## olih

> Je viens de choper le portail beta apres 10min a Silverwastes, sans bonus d'event ni MF ni que dalle. C'etait une recompense d'event. Ils ont annonce que le taux de drop etait ameliore, ca joue peut etre.


Félicitation !

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Je viens de choper le portail beta apres 10min a Silverwastes, sans bonus d'event ni MF ni que dalle. C'etait une recompense d'event. Ils ont annonce que le taux de drop etait ameliore, ca joue peut etre.


Et si tu allais mûrir dans ton coin toi !
Y'a des gens ici qui farment comme des bruts et qui attendent toujours de drop le moindre truc intéressant.

----------


## purEcontact

Je vais tenir des comptes :
Mardi : 18h-4h du mat', 30 min de pause dans le tas - 9h30
Mercredi : 15h30-18h30 puis 21h30-3h30 - 9h

18h30 de farm, jusqu'à maintenant.

Jeudi : 13h30-16h30 puis 17h30-18h30
Je fais une pause, c'en est gonflant de farm.
21h30-22h / 23h-3h30
Je stop : 9h

Vendredi : 15h-18h / 20h-22h / 23h30-4h - 9h30

Compte pour le moment : 37h

----------


## Leybi

A tous les coups ça va être une beta très courte comme la 1ère... Vous défoncez pas la santé pour choper un accès d'une soirée non plus  ::O:

----------


## BigGift

Au cas ou, les skin du lion noir "gw1" sont passés a 1tickets, l'occasion de rechopper des skins.

----------


## lPyl

> A tous les coups ça va être une beta très courte comme la 1ère... Vous défoncez pas la santé pour choper un accès d'une soirée non plus


Tu devrais voire le nombre de personne dans silverwaste, c'est déprimant :D

----------


## purEcontact

Les malheurs de sophie pure.
Encore 9h de farm aujourd'hui, portant le total à 27h30 depuis le patch.
Toujours pas d'accès pour le dino-level.

 ::sad::

----------


## Sephil



----------


## purEcontact

Parce que si j'arrête maintenant, ça voudra dire que j'ai passé 37h cette semaine pour rien puisque je n'ai pas atteins le but que je m'étais fixé.
En fait, je suis "piégé" : si j'arrête, j'ai fais tout ça pour rien et c'est complètement "insane".
Mais si je continue, je me fais du mal parce que la lueur d'espoir s'éteint à chaque coffre ouvert / mob tué.

Du coup, je continue de farm en pilote automatique : musique dans les oreilles et event à la chaine.
C'est moche mais je me console en me disant que ça me fait de la thune et des ectos.

----------


## Tynril

Au moins, ça fait de la thune... Mais bon, faut quand même une sacré motivation.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Au moins, ça fait de la thune...


Non, puisque le farm d'event, c'est vraiment pas rentable.
Surtout quand tu te fais DR en boucle, tu as rapidement plus rien, tu tag pour du vent.

----------


## Casius

Coin les canards, je pense reprendre guild wars 2 avec un pote, sur quel serveur vous êtes et quel est cette histoire de dino lvl svp :B

----------


## Gwenn

On est majoritairement sur Vizunah mais depuis un gros changement, ça n'a que peu d'importance, hormis pour le RvR: toutes les cartes de jeu (excepté les capitales donc) sont communes à tous les serveurs européens et une nouvelle carte est crée à chaque fois que l'actuelle est pleine.
Donc tout le monde est mélangé en PvE (et on peut retrouver facilement les gens qu'on veut en étant dans le même groupe et en rejoignant leur carte).

pour l'histoire du niveau dinosaure, c'est l'accès à la bêta de l'extension qui est distribué sous forme d'objet à ramasser sur les monstres, mais visiblement c'est pas facile de l'avoir  ::):

----------


## Casius

Merci de ta réponse L'ami ! Ben on ira sur vizunah. Pas mal le coups de l'objet aloot pour l'accès a la béta ! 
Par contre ça a du réduire à néant la vie social de certaines personne XD.
Y a encore pas mal de monde sur le jeu ? :B

----------


## atavus

> Y a encore pas mal de monde sur le jeu ? :B


Le jeu est mort. Il est vide.

----------


## olih

> Le jeu est mort. Il est vide.


Cette personne dit des âneries...

----------


## atavus

> Cette personne dit des âneries...


Ben non; je vois pas pourquoi tu dis çà.

----------


## Tynril

> (excepté les capitales donc)


Nope, les capitales aussi. Sur toutes les cartes, s'il y a assez de monde d'un serveur donné, une des instances devient "marquée" pour ce serveur. C'est juste que ça arrive souvent dans les capitales.  ::):

----------


## purEcontact

Quand ce sera terminé, je serai curieux de connaitre le taux de drop minimum et maximum pendant la période où c'était actif.

----------


## Gwenn

> Nope, les capitales aussi. Sur toutes les cartes, s'il y a assez de monde d'un serveur donné, une des instances devient "marquée" pour ce serveur. C'est juste que ça arrive souvent dans les capitales.


C'est depuis le début ou ça a été modifié par la suite ?
Me semble qu'au début il était dit que les capitales étaient pas méga-servées.

----------


## purEcontact

Sur le forum officiel : 
"4eme portail looté après 3 event à Dry top"

----------


## purEcontact

GW2 Specialization Calculator by That_shaman.

J'en parlais plus tôt, il est sorti.
Ça permet de se faire une idée de la façon donc ça fonctionne et de se préparer un build pour le jour où le patch sera sorti.

----------


## purEcontact



----------


## lPyl

Ahah la patience enfin récompensée. Ça t'as pris combien d'heure total?

----------


## purEcontact

50 (a une vache près)

----------


## Sephil

mer il et fou

----------


## BigGift



----------


## Tatsu-Kan

50h pour accéder à une demo de 5 minutes.
 ::ninja::

----------


## purEcontact

Je viens de comprendre que cette opération "Obtenez votre clé à SW" est un argument supplémentaire à rajouter à la longue liste de "John Smith est un connard".
Le prix de certains T6 et de la soie augmentait trop, il fallait trouver un moyen pour faire baisser le prix.

Plutôt que de modifier le taux de loot de plusieurs types d'ennemis, il a eu la brillante idée d'*inciter fortement* ( ::ninja:: ) les joueurs à farmer en boucle les silverwastes.
Puisqu'on y drop de tout (T5/T6/soie) et que tout le monde y a foutu les pieds ne serait-ce que 5 minutes, le prix de ces éléments à baissé fortement.

Evidemment, l'intérêt est de maintenir le plus longtemps possible le joueur dans ces zones afin de faire chuter au maximum le prix des matériaux.

Bref, si vous ne lootez pas votre clé et que vous êtes au bord du suicide, vous pouvez acclamer John smith.

Je n'ai aucune preuve de ce que j'avance si ce n'est un raisonnement foireux. Je ne pourrais être tenu responsable de l'altération de l'intégrité physique ou morale de John smith face aux répercutions qu'auront ce post. Offre de cookie au laxatif valable sans limite de temps ni de lieu. Contactez Dranéys pour des informations complémentaires.

----------


## lPyl

En tout cas, si il a vraiment pensé ça, ce serait vraiment diabolique. Juste pour ça c'est pas possible de lui en vouloir. :D

----------


## JulLeBarge

Hop, ma question à 2 balles du jour: j'ai un warrior et un ranger, tous les deux 80, je songe à mon 3ème perso: gardien ou necro ? ou attendre HOT pour un revenant ?

Vous avez 2 heures  ::ninja::

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Gardien ET Neco, puisque techniquement, il te reste 3 slots libre  ::ninja:: 
Et que si tu as tes persos 80 avant l'extension, ça t'évitera probablement pas mal de soucis à la noix. (Remember before NPE  :Emo: )

----------


## JulLeBarge

Pas faux, j'ai déjà 2 slots occupés par ces deux persos qui me servent d'alts pour le craft... Un lvl 20 et l'autre lvl 24, grâce au craft (d'ailleurs j'ai pas compris, je croyais que ça ne donnait que 14 levels, 7 par profession...).
J'ai une cinquantaine de grimoires de connaissance, il faut donc que je farme encore 66 tomes...

----------


## Leybi

T'as pas encore de "mage", donc Nécro en premier ça peut être chouette si tu cherches un peu de nouveauté (dans le gameplay autant que dans les armures). Je préfère le gardien par contre, il est plus prisé dans tous les modes de jeu, alors que nécro c'est un peu chiant en PvE/sPvP (mais complètement fumé en McM...).

Sinon gg pure  :;):

----------


## Absolaeti

Ce matin après aménagé ma journée pour farmer et en étant "prête" psychologiquement, je le loote après 10 min de jeux, 2 events. Maintenant soutenons Olih psychologiquement! Opération un portail pour Olih! Tous avec Olih!

----------


## Tynril

Enfin Laeti <3 C'est pas trop tôt !  ::P: 

Sinon...

----------


## Kiyo

Félicitations !

----------


## Snydlock

> Maintenant soutenons Olih psychologiquement! Opération un portail pour Olih! Tous avec Olih!


Non. Il mérite de ne rien looter.

----------


## XspawnLpc

> Je viens de comprendre que cette opération "Obtenez votre clé à SW" est un argument supplémentaire à rajouter à la longue liste de "John Smith est un connard".
> Le prix de certains T6 et de la soie augmentait trop, il fallait trouver un moyen pour faire baisser le prix.
> 
> Plutôt que de modifier le taux de loot de plusieurs types d'ennemis, il a eu la brillante idée d'*inciter fortement* () les joueurs à farmer en boucle les silverwastes.
> Puisqu'on y drop de tout (T5/T6/soie) et que tout le monde y a foutu les pieds ne serait-ce que 5 minutes, le prix de ces éléments à baissé fortement.
> 
> Evidemment, l'intérêt est de maintenir le plus longtemps possible le joueur dans ces zones afin de faire chuter au maximum le prix des matériaux.
> 
> Bref, si vous ne lootez pas votre clé et que vous êtes au bord du suicide, vous pouvez acclamer John smith.


Ou alors il est plus simple de manipuler les joueurs que de modifier les tables de loot 

modifier le code existant du stagiaire c'est risqué  ::P:

----------


## Sephil

> Enfin Laeti <3 C'est pas trop tôt !


On sent que toi t'as pas trop besoin de te fouler pour y avoir accès.  ::ninja::

----------


## Tynril

> On sent que toi t'as pas trop besoin de te fouler pour y avoir accès.


Moi j'y ai _déjà_ accès.  ::ninja::

----------


## purEcontact

Même qu'il parait qu'il s'y passe des trucs cool dans les halls de guilde !  ::trollface::

----------


## Sephil

Est-ce qu'on peut exposer des Eternity dans les halls de guilde ? /relancededix  ::ninja::

----------


## olih

Pas dans le hall lui même d'après une source proche du dossier, mais dans les toilettes, ça pourrait être possible  !

----------


## mikelion

J'étais tranquillement en train de jouer à GW2 hier quand soudain mon ordi est tombé en rade !
Je pique le portable de ma belette et j'essaie d'installer le jeu dessus.

----------


## olih



----------


## Evene

#nostalgie

----------


## Leybi

#rage #zepo  :^_^:

----------


## purEcontact

Il y a toujours une chance d'avoir un accès à la béta via la newsletter.

Si j'avais su ça dès le début...  ::(:

----------


## BigGift



----------


## Caf

> #nostalgie


 :Emo:

----------


## purEcontact

Si c'est pour nous ramener le gang des "C", on va éviter de parler du McM  ::ninja:: .

---------- Post added at 15h39 ---------- Previous post was at 14h21 ----------

C'est le dernier week end pour récupérer le portail.

----------


## XspawnLpc

et hop portail dropé  ::): 

au cumul je pense avoir dépassé les 15-20 heures sur la map sw

----------


## olih

> et hop portail dropé 
> 
> au cumul je pense avoir dépassé les 15-20s sur la map sw


Secondes  ::o:

----------


## Charmide

> Si c'est pour nous ramener le gang des "C", on va éviter de parler du McM .


Moi aussi je t'aime pure

----------


## Caf

> Moi aussi je t'aime pure


Moi je ne l'aime pas du tout.  :Cigare:

----------


## Vaaahn

> Moi je ne l'aime pas du tout.


Mais si, il est sympa !

----------


## Maderone

> #nostalgie
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xvh...set_videogames


 :Emo: 
C'était le bon temps

----------


## purEcontact

Cette semaine :

----------


## Bartinoob

Asud4rk  :Bave: 

Nécro espadon, du coup ?

----------


## atavus

Et merde. ::'(: 

Au passage: "ouais çà va être une classe intermédiaire".

----------


## purEcontact

La logique aurait voulu que ce soi une classe intermédiaire.
Mais depuis dragonhunter, fuck logic.

----------


## atavus

Tiens au passage cette spécialisation aurait elle un rapport avec abbadon ?

----------


## Nessou

> Tiens au passage cette spécialisation aurait elle un rapport avec abbadon ?


Au niveau de l'arme c'est dans le style.

----------


## Leybi

::o:  J'avoue bien trouvé !

----------


## Snydlock

> La logique aurait voulu que ce soi une classe intermédiaire.


Vous entendez quoi par là ?

----------


## revanwolf

> Vous entendez quoi par là ?


Envouteur(léger) puis gardien(lourd) donc le 3e aurait du être voleur,rôdeur ou ingé qui sont les armures intermédiaires, mais apparemment ils préfèrent parler de la classe du sylvari le plus détesté de Tyrie(bon il y a Marjory pour compenser tout ça).

----------


## Hasunay

En temps que grand fan du Nécro j'attends vraiment beaucoup de la spé.

----------


## atavus

> En temps que grand fan du Nécro j'attends vraiment beaucoup de la spé.


Attends pas grand chose. ::ninja::

----------


## purEcontact

Tu peux t'attendre à ce que la spécialisation s'appel "Emo" et lance des papillons noirs qui éclatent en lâchant un morceau de lady gaga.


 ::trollface::

----------


## mikelion

Si ça se trouve ils vont coller les mêmes skills qu'avec l'espadon de Trahearne que l'on peut avoir en jeu.

----------


## Hasunay

> Tu peux t'attendre à ce que la spécialisation s'appel "Emo" et lance des papillons noirs qui éclatent en lâchant un morceau de lady gaga.


Mec tu vends du rêve un truc de fou  ::wub:: . 

Mais pour le nom ce sera surement DragonReaper  ::ninja::

----------


## atavus

Moi je parie Ghost slayer.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Mouhaaaa il se passe tellement de choses quand je suis en convalescence  ::sad:: 
Pour une petite malade, vous pouvez me dire :
-si le skin du nouveau bâton légendaire a été dévoilé ?
-si les élémentalistes vont avoir une épée ?
Merci de votre contribution à faire remonter mon moral !

----------


## atavus

> Mouhaaaa il se passe tellement de choses quand je suis en convalescence 
> Pour une petite malade, vous pouvez me dire :
> -si le skin du nouveau bâton légendaire a été dévoilé ?
> -si les élémentalistes vont avoir une épée ?
> Merci de votre contribution à faire remonter mon moral !


Rien de toussa ; repose toi bien.

----------


## Ptit gras

Non.
On sait pas.

Moral au top  :B):

----------


## Leybi

J'espère tellement qu'on aura une épée, si c'est le cas je crafte Infinite Light direct  :Emo:

----------


## Sephil

Bolt + Incinerator en elem  ::wub::   :Bave:

----------


## Hasunay

Épée et bâton, GandalfStyle.

----------


## Snydlock

> Envouteur(léger) puis gardien(lourd) donc le 3e aurait du être voleur,rôdeur ou ingé qui sont les armures intermédiaires, mais apparemment ils préfèrent parler de la classe du sylvari le plus détesté de Tyrie(bon il y a Marjory pour compenser tout ça).


Ah ok, on fait des histoires sur l'ordre des annonces maintenant.  ::ninja:: 
Sinon, c'est aussi la classe de la seule sylvari qui mérite d'être appréciée.

----------


## atavus

Un topic GW2 qui va plaire à Pure.

----------


## purEcontact

Je me dis que tu dois faire des rêves humides de moi et ça commence à me faire peur.

----------


## atavus

> Je me dis que tu dois faire des rêves humides de moi et ça commence à me faire peur.


 ::wub:: 




 :Bave:

----------


## freuf

Un petit site bien pratique qui donne les waypoint pour les noeuds de ressources permanents (surtout le minerai mais quelques autres trucs):

D'apres l'auteur si vous faites les WP dans l'ordre ca minimise le cout

----------


## Charmide

> Je me dis que tu dois faire des rêves humides de moi et ça commence à me faire peur.


Tu sais ce que ça fait, maintenant  ::trollface::

----------


## purEcontact



----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Ça faisait longtemps...



Il manque un moyen de contacter quelqu'un du support pour ce genre de messages, que le ban soit immédiat.

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Seems legit.

----------


## olih

J'ai eu la même il y a deux jours  ::o: 
J'ai essayé de cliquer sur le lien comme demandé mais ça ne marchait pas  :Emo: .




 ::ninja::

----------


## Wizi

Il y a des fous  dans ce jeu : http://www.reddit.com/r/Guildwars2/c...ap_completion/
Quelqu'un qui a fait l'explo à 99.5% qu'en quaggan. 

Ça doit être donc possible de faire un donjon ou fractal en quaggan !

----------


## olih

(fuit en courant)

----------


## Haelnak

> Quelqu'un qui a fait l'explo à 99.5% qu'en quaggan.


Pourquoi ?

Ça me fait penser au mec qui a tué tous les PNJ de la map de Fallout New Vegas (ou Fallout 3), je m'étais posé la même question.

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Et pourquoi pas ?

----------


## Haelnak

Parce que ça n'apporte rien.

Et ma question est plutôt sérieuse, j'aimerais vraiment savoir pourquoi certains explorent la map de Guild Wars 2 à 99.5% avec un Quaggan ou celle de GTA V avec un lapin.
Hormis le mini-buzz engendré sur le web par cette preuve de patience, je ne vois vraiment pas.

----------


## NayeDjel

> Il y a des fous  dans ce jeu : http://www.reddit.com/r/Guildwars2/c...ap_completion/
> Quelqu'un qui a fait l'explo à 99.5% qu'en quaggan. 
> 
> Ça doit être donc possible de faire un donjon ou fractal en quaggan !


hmm, difficilement. J'ai pas lu le topic sur reddit mais je pense qu'il a dû utiliser des objets consommables que tu achètes à certains PNJ pour pouvoir faire des dégâts, infliger des conditions etc. Sauf que de mémoire ces objets sont interdits dans les donjons depuis un moment.

En cherchant sur le wiki, il y a potentiellement ces objets qui pourraient être utilisés en donjons :
* Sifflet pour les pets : http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Ogre_Pet_Whistle
* Mortier/tourelle : http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Deployable_Mortar_Kit
* Elem de feu : http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Fire_Elemental_Powder
* Mini Golem explosif : http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Golem_in_a_Box
* Sarbacane hylek : http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Hylek_Blowgun
* Le pot de poison hylek qui fait ramer le PC : http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Hylek_Poison_Pot
* Bras de golem : http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Inquest_Golem_Arm
* Planche de bois : http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Plank_%28consumable%29
* Matrice qui explose : http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Power_Matrix
* Fusil dredge : http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Sonic_Rifle

J'ai pris les items où il n'y avait pas marqué de contre-indications du genre : "Like most other environmental weapon consumables, it does not work in WvW or Dungeons" mais il me semble en avoir essayé qquns dans cette liste qui ne fonctionnaient pas...  Le gros problème de ces consommables c'est le cooldown des skills qui tourne autour des 20 secondes pour chaque. C'est encore pire pour les invocation  ::o:  
Il y a aussi le prix qui dépasse parfois 1pa/unité... 25po pour un stack d'objets ça commence à faire  ::): 

Bref, à tester !

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> Parce que ça n'apporte rien.
> 
> Et ma question est plutôt sérieuse, j'aimerais vraiment savoir pourquoi certains explorent la map de Guild Wars 2 à 99.5% avec un Quaggan ou celle de GTA V avec un lapin.
> Hormis le mini-buzz engendré sur le web par cette preuve de patience, je ne vois vraiment pas.


On appelle ça la passion, ou la recherche de la performance. Y'en a même qui trouvent ça fun.
Un peu comme en sport ou dans un tas d'autres domaines.

----------


## Haelnak

Peut-être, je dois être trop pragmatique  ::sad:: 

Après je peux comprendre le mec qui est monté niveau 90 en squattant la zone des Pandas sur WoW (neutre), voire même ici celui qui explore à 99.5% la map de GW2 avec un Quaggan. On peut y voir une certaine performance et les gars devaient être content de leur réussite, donc pourquoi pas, en effet.

Mais l'idée de parcourir une map simplement en étant très lent par exemple, ça me dépasse.

Analogie sportive : c'est comme si un mec tentait de faire un 42km en ne s'autorisant qu'un écart de 3 cm entre ses pieds à chaque pas.
Dans un autre domaine, ça équivaudrait à recopier un livre sur PC en utilisant un seul doigt, ou sur papier mais avec les pieds.

Alors, oui, on peut trouver ça fun, mais faut pas être net ou ne pas savoir quoi faire de son temps.

----------


## Snydlock

Deux pour le prix d'une connexion : 

Avec deux liens différents, histoire d'être crédibles.  :;):

----------


## XspawnLpc

> hmm, difficilement. J'ai pas lu le topic sur reddit mais je pense qu'il a dû utiliser des objets consommables que tu achètes à certains PNJ pour pouvoir faire des dégâts, infliger des conditions etc. Sauf que de mémoire ces objets sont interdits dans les donjons depuis un moment.
> 
> En cherchant sur le wiki, il y a potentiellement ces objets qui pourraient être utilisés en donjons :
> * Sifflet pour les pets : http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Ogre_Pet_Whistle
> * Mortier/tourelle : http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Deployable_Mortar_Kit
> * Elem de feu : http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Fire_Elemental_Powder
> * Mini Golem explosif : http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Golem_in_a_Box
> * Sarbacane hylek : http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Hylek_Blowgun
> * Le pot de poison hylek qui fait ramer le PC : http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Hylek_Poison_Pot
> ...


ou la version déja toute faite : http://dulfy.net/2013/01/16/gw2-usef...umables-guide/

 :;):

----------


## gnouman

Ah je ne suis pas le seul à avoir reçu ce genre de mail à la con. Je me demande ce qu'ils espèrent avec ce genre de truc genre que tu recopie l'adresse sur ton navigateurs ? En tout les cas moi c'est report direct.

----------


## Gwenn

Je viens de recevoir la même crotte aussi, ces gros nuls doivent être en train de faire une campagne de spam massive.

----------


## Bartinoob

Idem. Par contre j'ai pas réussi à le bloquer simplement. Et de toute façon, si on bloque un gugusse, ça l'empêche d'envoyer des mails ou pas ?

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Ça l'empêche de t'en envoyer uniquement à toi.
Il faut aussi le report pour escroquerie, même si je pense qu'ils devraient être plus réactifs chez arenanet à ce sujet.

----------


## SetaSensei

On a dépassé les 10k posts. Qui veut l'OP de la discussion V4 ?

----------


## purEcontact

Nouveau thread dispo.

----------


## atavus

> On appelle ça la passion, ou la recherche de la performance. Y'en a même qui trouvent ça fun.
> Un peu comme en sport ou dans un tas d'autres domaines.


J'appelle çà se faire chier sur un jeu. ::ninja::

----------


## Haelnak

Ah bah voilà.

----------


## SetaSensei

La suite par là : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/98...-Général.-V4

Et désolé pour le retard, c'est la faute aux hommes lézards.  ::ninja::

----------

